# Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3



## Bonkic (21. April 2005)

*Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*

Infos über die drei Heimkonsolen der aktuellen Generation:
(Stand, was in Europa erhältlich ist)


*Microsoft Xbox 360*
deutscher Wikipedia-Eintrag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Preis Konsole: 300€ (Core), 400€ (Premium)
Neupreis Spiele: Je nach Händler/Titel 55€ bis 65€
Download-Titel Preise: Xbox Live Arcade-Spiele für 5-15€
Erscheinungsdatum: November/Dezember 2005

Prozessor: Xenon 3 Kerne @3,2GHz getaktet. Leistung: 115GFLOPS
Grafikeinheit: Xenos 500MHz, ATI. Leistung: 500 Millionen Polygone/sec; 160 shader operations/Takt
Arbeitsspeicher: 512 MB GDDR3 @ 700MHz (geteilt von CPU und GPU)
Laufwerk: 12-fach DVD (65-132 Mbit/sec). Außerdem CD-Abspielbarkeit. Optionales externes HD-DVD (nur für Filme, Preis: 170€).
Festplatte: Optionale 20GB (Preis: 100€; im Premium-Paket schon dabei). Alternativ nur für Spielstände: 64MB Memory Unit (35€) bzw. 512 MB (49€)
Weiterer Speicher: Externe USB-Festplatten, USB-Sticks. Nur lesen, kein schreiben/kopieren.
Netzwerk: 100 Mbit/sec Ethernet eingebaut, optionaler Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g USB-Adapter (Preis: 70€)
Auflösung: bis zu 1920*1080 Vollbilder (=1080p). Allerdings sind fast alle Xbox 360 Spiele nativ in 1280*720p.
Audio: Dolby Digital 5.1 und DTS 5.1. Außerdem Dolby TrueHD 7.1 bei HD-DVDs. Ausgang optisch.
Controller: bis zu 4 Xbox360 Pads. Preise: 35€ mit Kabel, 40€ Kabellos (mit AA-Batterien. Für 18€ gibt es noch einen Akku mit Ladekabel). Mit Vibration, keine Bewegungssensoren. Auch am PC nutzbar (wireless mit PC-Empfänger (20€)),
Stromverbrauch: 140-160 Watt;  Netzteil extern.
Lautstärke: 1,8 (Ruhe) bis 3,8 (Spiel) Sone
Hardwareausfälle (Umtausch/Reparatur nötig): Relativ gesehen sehr häufig.

Onlinedienst: Xbox Live Den Online-Multiplayer in Spielen und Features wie Videochat (nur mit Xbox 360 Live Vision Kamera mit Software für 45€) gibt es nur kostenpflichtig (60€ pro Jahr). Das Demo-Angebot ist im Vergleich das größte.
Abwärtskompatibilität: Für ca. 300 Xbox Spiele kann je ein Emulator herunterladen werden. Hochskalierung auf HD + AA. Es können keine Spielstände übernommen werden und teilweise ruckeln die Titel erheblich.
Regionalcodes: Oft vorhanden, auf freiwilliger Basis des Publishers. Online-Marktplätze über IP-Abfrage getrennt. DVD-Film-Ländercodes sind aktiv.
Gemischtes: Windows Live Messanger (MSN) integriert, Media-Streaming vom PC möglich. Kein Internetbrowser. Unterstützung nur für USB-Headsets und USB-Tastaturen. Verschiedene Video-, Audio- und Bilddateien unterstützt.

Angekündigte/erhältliche Exklusiv-Titel von beliebten Spieleserien: Halo 3, Project Gotham Racing 4, Forza Motorsport 2, Dead or Alive 4
Neue beliebte Exklusiv-Titel: Gears of War, Dead Rising, Mass Effect, Fable 2, Halo Wars
Unterpunkt nur bei Xbox 360: 
Konsolenexklusive aber auch für PC erhältliche Titel: Two Worlds, Command & Conquer 3, Overlord, Alan Wake, Splinter Cell: Conviction  _(Anmerk: Ausnahme Halo, da Jahre später erst für PC)_


*Sony Playstation 3*
deutscher Wikipedia-Eintrag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Preis Konsole: 600€ (das 60GB-Modell, quasi "Premium")
Neupreis Spiele: Je nach Händler/Titel 55€ bis 65€
Download-Titel Preise: 3-8€ für PS Network Titel und PS1-Spiele. HD-PS2-Port von Tekken5 kostet 10€.
Erscheinungsdatum: November 2006 (Europa: März 2007)

Prozessor: Cell 7 Kerne @3,2GHz getaktet. Leistung: 204 GFLOPS
Grafikeinheit: RSX 550MHz, NVIDIA. Leistung: 800 Millionen Polygone/sec; 136 shader operations/Takt. Kann kein HDR und AA gleichzeitig (Cell soll aushelfen).
Arbeitsspeicher: 256 MB XDR @3,2GHz + 256 MB GDDR3 @ 700 MHz (GPU kann auf CPU-Ram zugreifen)
Laufwerk: 2-fach Blu-Ray-Disk (72 Mbit/sec) für PS3-Spiele und Filme. Es kann außerdem 8-fach DVD, 24-fach CD und 2-fach SACD.
Festplatte: 60GB integriert (Austauschbar gegen handelsübliche 2,5" SATA Festplatten)
Weiterer Speicher: lesen, schreiben und kopieren von externen USB-Festplatten (nur FAT32), USB-Sticks, SD-Karten, Memory Sticks und CompactFlash Karten.
Netzwerk: 1000 Mbit/sec Ethernet und Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g eingebaut.
Auflösung: bis zu 1920*1080 Vollbilder (Ein großer Teil der PS3-Spiele ist allerdings nativ in 1280*720p).
Audio: Dolby Digital 5.1, DTS 5.1 und Dolby TrueHD 7.1 über HDMI oder optischen Ausgang.
Controller: bis zu 7 SIXAXIS Pads. Kabellos über Bluetooth 2.0, Preis: 45€. Akku enthalten, Aufladen über USB-Kabel. Noch keine Vibration; Bewegungssensoren vorhanden.
Stromverbrauch: 160-190 Watt; Netzteil intern.
Lautstärke: 0,2 (Ruhe) bis 0,9 (Blu-Ray-Film) Sone. Spiel: 0,7 Sone
Hardwareausfälle (Umtausch/Reparatur nötig): sehr selten

Onlinedienst: Playstation Network bzw. Home. Der Online-Multiplayer in Spielen und sämtliche Features wie z.B. Videochat (bis zum PS3-Eyetoy-Release nur mit der PS2-Eyetoy-Kamera, 45€ inkl. Spiel) sind kostenlos.
Abwärtskompatibilität: Mit der aktuellen Firmware können fast alle PS1 und PS2 Spiele abgespielt werden. Diese können alle in HD und mit AA ausgeben werden. Mit dem USB-Adapter (20€) können Spielstände von PS1/PS2 Memory Cards kopiert werden.
Regionalcodes: Obwohl auf freiwilliger Basis der Publisher, sind alle PS3-Spiele ländercodefrei. Die Stores sind nur nach Länder-Account getrennt, Downloads sind regionfree. DVD- und BD-Film-Ländercodes sind aktiv, sowie die Regionalcodes von PS1 und PS2 Spielen.
Gemischtes: Media-Streaming vom PC möglich (auch Speichern der Medien auf der Konsole). Eigener Internetbrowser. Unterstützung für handelsübliche Tastaturen, Mäuse und Headsets (jeweils USB und Bluetooth). Streaming auf eine PSP möglich (weltweiter Zugriff auf die PS3). Verschiedene Video-, Audio- und Bilddateien unterstützt. Es gibt einen PS3-Folding@Home-Client.
Unterpunkt nur bei PS3: 
PC-Fähigkeiten: Es lässt sich auf einer Partition eine (angepasste) Linux-Distribution installieren, bekanntestes Beispiel Yellow Dog Linux mit E17. Prinzipiell also alle Programme/Funktionen/USB-Hardware für Linux-PowerPCs sind auf der PS3 möglich. Bei größeren und vielen Programmen läuft es wegen dem geringen RAM aber relativ langsam und grafisch aufwändiges ist nicht wirklich möglich (Linux läuft über einen Hypervisor und ohne Zugriff auf die GPU).

Angekündigte/erhältliche Exklusiv-Titel von beliebten Spieleserien: Final Fantasy XIII, Metal Gear Solid 4, God of War 3, Gran Turismo 5, Killzone 2, Tekken 6, SingStar, Eyetoy: Play.
Neue beliebte Exklusiv-Titel: Lair, Heavenly Sword, LittleBigPlanet, Resistance, MotorStorm, Uncharted: Drakes Fortune, Folklore


*Nintendo Wii*
deutscher Wikipedia-Eintrag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Preis Konsole: 250€ (inklusive Spiel Wii Sports)
Neupreis Spiele: Je nach Händler/Titel 45€ bis 55€
Downloadtitel Preise: Virtual Console Spiele kosten 5€(NES), 8€(SNES) oder 10€(N64).
Erscheinungsdatum: November/Dezember 2006

Leistung unbestätigt bzw. mehr Daten gibt es nicht:
Prozessor: Broadway  @729MHz getaktet.
Grafikeinheit: Hollywood @243MHz getaktet; von ATI.
Arbeitsspeicher: 24 MB 1T-SRAM + 64 MB GDDR3
Laufwerk: DVD (keine Filme) und Gamecube-Disk
Festplatte: keine, 512MB Flash-Speicher
Weiterer Speicher: SD-Karten
Netzwerk: Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g eingebaut, optionaler USB-Ethernetadapter (Preis: 30€)
Auflösung: 720*480 Vollbilder bzw. 720*576 Halbbilder.
Audio: Dolby Pro Logic II 5.1 (analog)
Controller: bis zu 4 Wii-Remotes.        Preis: 40€. Ansteckbar als erweiterte Steuerung ist der Nunchuk-Controller (Preis: 20€). Beide Kabellos über Bluetooth, AA-Batterien (kein Akku von Nintendo erhältlich). Mit Vibration, Bewegungssensoren und durch die Infrarot-Sensorleiste der Konsole (aufzustellen beim TV) eine Erkennung im Raum. Dadurch ist z.B. das Zielen auf den Bildschirm wie bei einem Lightgunshooter möglich.
Stromverbrauch: 10-18 Watt; Netzteil extern.
Lautstärke: 0,2 (Ruhe) bis 1,0 (Spiel) Sone
Hardwareausfälle (Umtausch/Reparatur nötig): sehr selten

Onlinedienst: Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection. Onlinemultiplayer und sämtliche Features wie z.B. Wetterkanal sind kostenlos. Bisher keine Demos.
Abwärtskompatibilität: Es können alle GameCube Spiele abgespielt werden. Spielstände können von GameCube Speicherkarten übernommen werden.
Regionalcodes: Alle Download Titel, Wii und Gamecube Spiele haben Ländercodes.
Gemischtes: Media-Streaming vom PC nicht möglich. Opera-Version als Internetbrowser. Keinerlei Tastaturen(außer für Mails), Mäuse, Webcams oder Headsets verwendbar. Nur mp3, jpg und jpg-motion (für Videos) werden unterstützt.

Angekündigte/erhältliche Exklusiv-Titel von beliebten Spieleserien: Super Mario Galaxy, The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess, Metroid Prime 3, Super Smash Brothers Brawl, Mario Kart Wii, Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles
Neue beliebte Exklusiv-Titel: Red Steel, No More Heroes, Wii Sports, Wii Fit
Unterpunkt nur bei Wii: 
Einige(Konsolen-)Multiplattform-Titel, die es *NICHT* für Wii gibt: Unreal Tournament 3, Assassin's Creed, The Darkness, Stranglehold, Haze, Devil May Cry 4, Burnout Paradise, Resident Evil 5, Call of Duty 4, Mercenaries 2, Colin McRae: DIRT, Grand Theft Auto 4, Silent Hill 5


Verkaufszahlen

Edit: Kein Platz mehr


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2005)

*Design der XBox 360*

[angeblich] endgültiges design der xbox360 aufgetaucht:

http://www.xboxfront.de/daten/screenshots/bilder_8042.jpg

http://www.xboxfront.de/daten/screenshots/bilder_8040.jpg

http://www.xboxfront.de/daten/screenshots/bilder_8039.jpg



Edit-Dave:
Zeichen-Maximum gesprengt, als ich es merkte konnte ich aber die alten Infos retten:

Zum Vergleich die damaligen Tech-Infos ^^: 

#
#
#
#
_demnächst - kurz vor oder auf der e3 - werden ja bekanntlich die konsolen der sog. "nächsten generation" der öffentlichkeit vorgestellt.

aus diesem grunde wollte ich mal einen thread zum - auch für so manchen pc- besitzer interessanten - thema eröffnen, damit wir uns über die neuesten spekulationen und fakten austauschen können.

ich fange mal an, mit einem kurzen abriss der vorrausichtlichen technischen daten der 3 neulinge (ich hoffe ich bin diesbezüglich auf dem neuesten stand) :



Nintendo Wii (zuvor als Revolution bekannt)

nintendo bastelt zur zeit offensichtlich an 2 prototypen mit unterschiedlichen hardwareinnereien, wie die hardware letztendlich aussehen wird, darüber kann bislang nur spekuliert werden:


System 1:

2.7 Ghz PowerPC G5 Processor
* 512 Megs total Ram (128 for video, 64 for sound)
* 600 Mhz graphics chip 
* Built in 15 Gigabyte harddrive
* Blue-laser disk technology
* Potential DVD playback



System 2:

Dual 1.8 Ghz IBM G5 PowerPC processors
* 256 Megs DDR Main memory (64 dedicated to sound, using a 7.1 sound system at 196 Khz)
* 128 Megs GDDR3 Video memory
* 500 Mhz graphics chip (ATI developed, 16 Pixel Pipe, 220 Million transistors) 
* Built in 15 Gigabyte harddrive
* Blue-laser disk technology
* Potential DVD playback


XBox 360

* 3 x 3 ghz PowerPC mit wiederum jeweils 2 kernen ( 64 kb l1 cache + 1mb l2- cache)
* gpu mit 500mhz kerntakt, "die den aktuellen pc- karten um mindestes 1 generation voraus sein soll"
* 512 mb ram 
*normales dvd- laufwerk
* hd mit xxx gb
* kein spezieller soundchip

Playstation 3

*cell mit 4, 66 ghz
* nvidia gpu 
* xxx mb xdr- ram von rambus

fehlendes/ falsches  bitte ich zu ergänzen/ korrigieren .

spannend dürfte auch sein, was die konsolen bei einführung kosten werden.
laut  - natürlich unbestätigten - gerüchten soll die xbox360 zum einem preis von gerade mal 249 - 299 $  in den läden stehen !_


----------



## expredator (23. April 2005)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*

wann soll denn die xbox 360 erscheinen??


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. April 2005)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*



			
				expredator am 23.04.2005 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> wann soll denn die xbox 360 erscheinen??



Spiele sind für Ende 2005 angekündigt, also sollte auch die Konsole dann kommen. Ist dann natürlich nur die Frage, ob dies auch für Europa gilt. Genauere Daten wird man spätestens zur E3 bekommen.


----------



## Freezeman (23. April 2005)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*

Gerüchteküche an:

Öhm, die Taktfrequenz des Cellchips bei der PS3 soll wirklich 4,66 GHz sein? Ich dachte man hätte sich dazu entschlossen nicht über 4 GHz zu takten... (was auch noch mehr als genug wäre)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom möglichen Aussehen der PS3:
http://home.btconnect.com/hgi/ps3/ps3imagery.html

Da die XBOX360 ja noch dieses Jahr kommt (zumindest in den USA) ist SCEE wohl ein bisschen unter Zugzwang. Die PS3 sollte ja dieses Jahr eigentlich nicht mehr erscheinen, jetzt aber wohl doch, Sony zielt auf das diesjährige Weihnachtsgeschäft in Japan, ob das zu halten ist? 
Weihnachten 2006 ist dann auch Europa am Start mit beiden Konsolen. 

es darf weiter spekuliert werden


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2005)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*

neues zum gamecube- nachfolger (natürlich nur gerüchte    )




> _ ...there's mention of gyroscopic control, touchscreen integration and a proprietary PDA device as part of the controller....._





> _....wireless controllers...._





> ..._.the console's display technology(...)could involve 3D image projection..........._



letzteres wäre in der tat "revolutionär", aber na ja..........

die infos stammen übrigens (angeblich) von einem ehemaligen ea- mitarbeiter.


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2005)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*

embedded DRam für XBox 360:



> Microsoft gibt bekannt, das man in der Xbox 2 embedded DRAM (eDRAM) Technik von NEC Electronics verwenden wird.
> 
> Diese Hochleistungs eDRAM Macros nehmen eine Schlüsselrolle im grafischen Subsystem ein und sollen zur Darstellung von High-Definition (HD) Grafiken sorgen. Die eDRAM Grafik-Chips werden bei NEC in einer 300-Milimeter Wafer Fabrik produziert.



xbox360- launchtitel:



> Nach den letzten Gerüchten wird es zum Start der Xbox 360 zwischen 15 und 20 Titel geben.
> Dabei handelt es sich hauptsächlich um Fortsetzungen zu erfolgreichen Serien. Mit dabei unter anderem die Fortsetzung zu Perfect Dark _Zero_, Need of Speed, Project Gotham und Test Drive _+ Halo 2.5_ .



Resident Evil 5 evtl. auf PS3:



> Das behauptet das englische 'PlayStation World' Magazin in seiner neuesten Ausgabe; (...) eine offizielle Ankündigung bzw. Bestätigung von Capcom liegt allerdings noch nicht vor.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (26. April 2005)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*

Weis jemand was zur Abwärtskompatiblität? Is für mich ein "zusätzliches" Kaufargument, da ich mich schon am PC immer ärgere, wenn ich Klimmzüge machen muss, um ein 1-2 Jahre altes Spiel wieder zum laufen zu bringen. (Viel zu oft gehts gar nicht ... und ja, ich hab den Thread dazu gelesen und kenne dosbox, Glidewrapper etc.   )
Hab gehört, Nintento plant so was....


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2005)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 26.04.2005 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Weis jemand was zur Abwärtskompatiblität? Is für mich ein "zusätzliches" Kaufargument, da ich mich schon am PC immer ärgere, wenn ich Klimmzüge machen muss, um ein 1-2 Jahre altes Spiel wieder zum laufen zu bringen. (Viel zu oft gehts gar nicht ... und ja, ich hab den Thread dazu gelesen und kenne dosbox, Glidewrapper etc.   )
> Hab gehört, Nintento plant so was....




bei der xbox 360 gibts bzgl. abwärtskompatibilität  gerüchteweise probleme mit dem grafikchip, wegen des wechsels von nvidia zu ati.
bzgl. des verwendeten datenträgers dürfte es hier aber keine probleme geben, da ja wiederum stinknormale dvd` s verwendet werden sollen.

zum nintendo revolution und der ps3 habe ich diesbezüglich leider keinerlei ahnung;
ich vermute aber mal, dass bei beiden auch spiele der vorgängergeneration laufen dürften.


----------



## Dorftrootel (26. April 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Sind eigentlich auch ein paar "gute" Spiele für Ps3 geplant( zB: weitere GTA-Teile, GT-Serie,...) oder wird diesmal Xbox die besseren Spiele haben, oder gar Nintendo.

b2t:
Die Xbox360 Hardware finde ich doch ziemlich übertrieben. Spiele werden dann vermutlich mehr einer Grafikdemo gleichen als einem Tiefgründigenspiel.
Aber ich lass mich ma überraschen und vermutlich die PS3 und Xbox 360 holen


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



> Sind eigentlich auch ein paar "gute" Spiele für Ps3 geplant( zB: weitere GTA-Teile, GT-Serie,...)



die gta- serie wird sicher auch auf der ps3 fortgesetzt, dafür braucht man kein prohet zu sein.
die gt- serie und , desweiteren alle ea- sports serien etc.  ohnehin.
dasselbe gilt wohl auch für final fantasy, dragon quest etc. 



> oder gar Nintendo.



nintendo hat seit jeher die besten exklusivtitel, alleine schon wegen den grandiosen in- house abteilungen 



> Die Xbox360 Hardware finde ich doch ziemlich übertrieben



kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das schon ende diesen jahres bezahlbar sein soll, aber na ja....



> Spiele werden dann vermutlich mehr einer Grafikdemo gleichen als einem Tiefgründigenspiel.



tja,. leider ist das anscheinend genau das, was der spieler von heute will


----------



## Leddernilpferd (26. April 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

ich würde mich am meisten über eine anschlussmöglichkeit an höherauflösende bildschirme wie z.b. einen tft monitor oder einen hd-tv fernseher freuen. wobei letztere aber bei uns noch in ferner zukunft liegen.
zur x-box 2 kann ich nur sagen, sollte da wirklich ein nachfolger zu perfect dark anstehen, dann ist diese konsole für mich ein muss.
ich werde auf jedenfall nicht WIEDER zu den ersten gehören die am ersten tag mit einem pulsschlag von 250 in den laden rennen nur um noch so eine kiste zu überteurten konditionen zu erhaschen.
diesmal nicht. dieses mal warte ich ab und schau mir alles genau an bevor ich zuschlage. ich hatte bis jetzt ab dem nintendo 64 fast alle konsolen. übrig  und mit staub bedeckt ist die x-box geblieben.
welche ich aber bald meinem neffen schenken werde.


----------



## BEAST (26. April 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 26.04.2005 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde mich am meisten über eine anschlussmöglichkeit an höherauflösende bildschirme wie z.b. einen tft monitor oder einen hd-tv fernseher freuen. wobei letztere aber bei uns noch in ferner zukunft liegen.



Die XBOX und auch die XBOX 360 unterstützen beide HDTV!
Wobei es bei der XBOX nur 1 - 2 spiele gibt die auch die Auflösung unterstützen...
Bei der XBOX 360 werden dann (so nehme ich an) alle titel mit HDTV auflösung von bis zu 1920x1080 daherkommen.

Also ich bin auch schon SEHR gespannt auf die neuen Konsolen!
Besitze nebst PC einen GC und eine XBOX und würde auf keiner der Plattformen verzichten wollen.... gibt auf der Plattform titel die es wert sind gespielt zu werden


----------



## Dorftrootel (26. April 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



> Spiele werden dann vermutlich mehr einer Grafikdemo gleichen als einem Tiefgründigenspiel.



tja,. leider ist das anscheinend genau das, was der spieler von heute will [/quote]
An dieser Stelle möchte ich an die schönen Lucasarts-Adventures erinnern  *in erinnerung schwelg*


----------



## Leddernilpferd (26. April 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				BEAST am 26.04.2005 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 26.04.2005 21:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also ich hätte nichts dagegen die konsole an meinen 19" tft anzuschliessen   
am besten ein dvi ausgangssignal. aber das ist nur wunschdenken


----------



## Dorftrootel (26. April 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 26.04.2005 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hätte nichts dagegen die konsole an meinen 19" tft anzuschliessen
> am besten ein dvi ausgangssignal. aber das ist nur wunschdenken



Für sowas gibts doch adapter oder nich:
Ich hab jedenfalls schon Stecker gesehen womit ich meinen Rechner am Fernseher anschleißen kann, also vermute ich mal, dass es das auch andersrum gibt....


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



> ich würde mich am meisten über eine anschlussmöglichkeit an höherauflösende bildschirme wie z.b. einen tft monitor oder einen hd-tv fernseher freuen.



siehe antwort von beast



> zur x-box 2 kann ich nur sagen, sollte da wirklich ein nachfolger zu perfect dark anstehen, dann ist diese konsole für mich ein muss.



perfect dark zero, ein prequel zum n64- pd ist in der mache und soll evtl. schon zum konsolenstart erscheinen; was ich allerdings nicht zu ernst nehmen würde, denn wir kennen rare ja gut genug.   


> ich werde auf jedenfall nicht WIEDER zu den ersten gehören die am ersten tag mit einem pulsschlag von 250 in den laden rennen nur um noch so eine kiste zu überteurten konditionen zu erhaschen.



bin auch extrem gespannt, wie die einführungspreise aussehen werden - sollten sich die 249 - 299 € für die xbox360 bewahrheiten.... das wäre quasi unglaublich und natürlich ein schlag in gesicht für die beiden mitbewerber, die wohl nicht ganz so viel kleingeld auf der hohen kante haben.
aber microsoft will sicher mit aller macht die nr. 1 werden, deshalb halte ich das zumindest nicht für unmöglich.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (26. April 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 26.04.2005 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch extrem gespannt, wie die einführungspreise aussehen werden - sollten sich die 249 - 299 € für die xbox360 bewahrheiten.... das wäre quasi unglaublich und natürlich ein schlag in gesicht für die beiden mitbewerber, die wohl nicht ganz so viel kleingeld auf der hohen kante haben.
> aber microsoft will sicher mit aller macht die nr. 1 werden, deshalb halte ich das zumindest nicht für unmöglich.





wäre natürlich gut für uns wenn der preiskrieg gleich zu beginn starten würde.
an einen preis von 249 taken glaub ich aber ehrlichgesagt nicht.

eins ist aber denke ich mal sicher, dieser kampf wird der heisseste den es bis jetzt gab, weil alle konsolenstarts dicht bei einander liegen.

in diesem sinne: gute n8 (ich muss nämlich um 5 uhr aufstehen und zur arbeit gehen    )


shit , doppelt hält besser


----------



## Leddernilpferd (26. April 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 26.04.2005 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> bin auch extrem gespannt, wie die einführungspreise aussehen werden - sollten sich die 249 - 299 € für die xbox360 bewahrheiten.... das wäre quasi unglaublich und natürlich ein schlag in gesicht für die beiden mitbewerber, die wohl nicht ganz so viel kleingeld auf der hohen kante haben.
> aber microsoft will sicher mit aller macht die nr. 1 werden, deshalb halte ich das zumindest nicht für unmöglich.





wäre natürlich gut für uns wenn der preiskrieg gleich zu beginn starten würde.
an einen preis von 249 taken glaub ich aber ehrlichgesagt nicht.

eins ist aber denke ich mal sicher, dieser kampf wird der heiseste den es bis jetzt gab, weil alle konsolenstarts dicht bei einander liegen.

in diesem sinne: gute n8 (ich muss nämlich um 5 uhr aufstehen und zur arbeit gehen    )


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2005)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*

mittlerweile scheint die abwärtskompatibilität der xbix360 - zumindest indirekt -bestätigt zu sein: 



> 'Xbox Live ist ein Online-Spiele-Service, der sowohl auf der aktuellen Xbox als auch der kommenden Xbox 2 funktioniert. Du wirst in der Lage sein, online plattformübergreifend gegen andere spielen zu können: Wenn Du ein Xbox-Spiel via Xbox live spielst, wirst Du auch gegen Xbox 2 Besitzer spielen können, die dasselbe Spiel besitzen.'
> 
> Diese Abwärtskompatibilität soll auf der Xbox 2 aber nur möglich sein, wenn man die *optionale Festplatte *für das System kauft.


----------



## Wurschtwand (29. April 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Wo hast du denn die technischen Daten zu Nintendo Revolution her?
Beschäftige mich eigentlich auch mit der Materie, aber von konkreten Daten ist mir nichts bekannt.
Bis jetzt ist beim Revolution, bis auf die Tatsache das er wohl abwärtskompatibel sein wird und HDTV unterstützt doch nichts bekannt...


----------



## Bonkic (29. April 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Wurschtwand am 29.04.2005 07:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo hast du denn die technischen Daten zu Nintendo Revolution her?
> Beschäftige mich eigentlich auch mit der Materie, aber von konkreten Daten ist mir nichts bekannt.
> Bis jetzt ist beim Revolution, bis auf die Tatsache das er wohl abwärtskompatibel sein wird und HDTV unterstützt doch nichts bekannt...



wie ich auch geschrieben habe, sind das natürlich keinesfalls die endgültigen spezifikationen der/ des revolution, sondern lediglich die daten der 2 verschiedenen prototypen bzw. der entwicklerstationen und die sind allgemein bekannt.

sicher ist nur, dass eine powerpc- cpu und eine gpu von ati zum einsatz  kommt - alles andere ist in der tat mehr, oder weniger spekultion.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. April 2005)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*



			
				Bonkic am 28.04.2005 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> mittlerweile scheint die abwärtskompatibilität der xbix360 - zumindest indirekt -bestätigt zu sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre ne feine Sache, sollte dies am Ende auch wirklich die Abwärtskompatibilität sein. Würde sicherlich auch einige überzeugen eher umzusteigen, wenn man gleichzeitig die alten Titel weiterzocken kann an einem Gerät. Selbst wenn der Nachfolger in den Läden steht würde man ja für die alte Konsole noch etwas bei eBay und CO bekommen.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2005)

*XBox 360 - Controller ?*

angeblich ist ein bild des xbox360 - controllers aufgetaucht:

http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000513039617/

sieht aus wie `ne kreuzung aus dem saturn controller und dem xbox 1 controller - ein bisschen 08/  15 , deshalb glaub ich auch an einen fake.


----------



## LordMephisto (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 - Controller ?*



			
				Bonkic am 04.05.2005 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> sieht aus wie `ne kreuzung aus dem saturn controller und dem xbox 1 controller - ein bisschen 08/  15 , deshalb glaub ich auch an einen fake.


würde ich auch sagen.
btw:
Wie ist das eigentlich mit Nintendos Abwärtskompatibilität. Soweit ich weiß drehen sich die GC disk's doch verkehrt herum im Laufwerk. Ist da was dran? 
Wenn ja wie will Nintendo das in bezug auf BlueRay hinkriegen?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Mai 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 - Controller ?*



			
				Bonkic am 04.05.2005 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> sieht aus wie `ne kreuzung aus dem saturn controller und dem xbox 1 controller - ein bisschen 08/  15 , deshalb glaub ich auch an einen fake.



Sieht sehr nach Fake aus. Sooo hässlich würde nicht mal M$ seine Controller designen  


Aber im Ernst, es kamen in den letzten Monaten andauernd irgendwelche Bilder von den kommenden Konsolen raus.
Ich glaub GAR NIX, bis sie offiziell auf der E3 vorgestellt werden (bzw. das Design sogar erst später, falls sie nur die Hardware in einer Black Box hätten)


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 - Controller ?*

sony scheint mit der ps3 ein ähnliches konzept zu verfolgen wie microsoft mit seiner xbo360 - nämlich das der berühmten "eierlegenden wollmilchsau" im bereich entertainement":



> _In einem Interview mit dem Onlinemagazin Boursier.com äußerte sich Georges Fornay, Senior Vize-Präsident von Sony Computer Entertainment Europe, zur Zukunft Sonys. Nach seinen Angaben soll die Playstation 3 Spiele, Musik, Filme, Breitband-Internet und herunterladbare Inhalte vereinen. Dazu wird die Konsole noch eine große Menge an Speicher bieten. Sony will versuchen, DVD Player und Videorekorder aus den Wohnzimmern zu verdrängen._




mein persönlicher kommentar dazu:

in meinen augen ist das nicht unbedingt erstrebenswert, denn gerade die einfache bedienung und die beschränkung nur auf das spielen  waren der riesen- pluspunkt von konsolen (schon das abspielen von film- dvd`s halte ich für überflüssig) . 

aber da auf meine meinung eh keiner was geben wird........


----------



## LordMephisto (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 - Controller ?*



			
				Bonkic am 06.05.2005 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> in meinen augen ist das nicht unbedingt erstrebenswert, denn gerade die einfache bedienung und die beschränkung nur auf das spielen  waren der riesen- pluspunkt von konsolen (schon das abspielen von film- dvd`s halte ich für überflüssig) .


Dito. Ich sehe die Entwicklung zur Alleskönner Konsole auch als falsch an. Die DVD Abspielfunktion find ich persönlich garnicht so schlecht, aber den ganzen anderen Kram können die sich stecken. Ich will mit einer Konsole Zocken, sonst nichts.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Mai 2005)

*XBox 360- Termin*

erstmals wurde ein konkreter termin für den start der xbox 360 genannt:

es soll schon im *november diesen jahres *soweit sein !

_quelle:_ 

http://www.gamers.com/index.html?run=news&news_id=4287

http://www.gamesfire.de/?option=news&task=viewarticle&sid=2809

uvam.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Mai 2005)

*Technische Daten der/ des Revolution ?*

es gibt mal wieder neue spekulationen über die technischen daten der nächsten nintendo konsole:



> CPU:
> - IBM G5 mit 4-fach-Core (2.5GHz)
> - Level 1 Cache 128KB
> - Level 2 Cache 512KB
> ...


----------



## SPEEDI007 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Technische Daten der/ des Revolution ?*

Auf
*Computerbase* gibt es viele interessante und neue Details zur X-BOX 2.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Mai 2005)

*Mögl. Erscheinungstermin des Revolution - Square Enix sichert Unterstützung zu*

*Mögl. Erscheinungstermin des Revolution*



> Bei der Vorstellung des vierteljährlichen Rechnungsberichts teilte Mark Voll von Monolithic System Technology Inc. (MoSys) mit, dass ihre Technik nach dem GameCube auch in der nächsten Nintendo-Spielekonsole zu finden sein wird.
> 
> Der bereits als Revoultion-Liefarant bestätigte Konzern NEC Electronics hat bei MoSys erneut die 1T-SRAM-Technologie lizenziert, um sie für deren 90nanometer Prozessor- zu verwenden. Und diese Technik findet sich in der Revolution wieder.
> 
> Voll wurde anschließend konkretter und meinte: Wir sind aufgeregt, erneut zu Nintendos Team zu gehören, wenn Nintendo *Mitte 2006 *seine neue Erfolgskonsole auf den Markt bringt.



zusammgefasst _sollen _die neuen konsolen jetzt ende `05 (xbox 360), mitte `06 (revolution) und ende `06 (ps3) erscheinen. 

*Square Enix sichert Nintendo Unterstützung zu*



> Square Enix Präsident Yoichi Wada hat in einem Gespräch mit WatchImpress Nintendo volle Unterstützung bei dessen WiFi-Plänen zugesichert; das bezieht sich sowohl auf Nintendo DS als auch auf die neue *Revolution-Konsole*.



ausgesprochen wichtig und erfreulich für nintendo - insbesondere für den jap. markt.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Mai 2005)

*PS3 doch noch in `05 ?*



> Wie die japanische Zeitung Jiji Press berichtet, soll die PlayStation 3 noch in diesem Jahr in Japan erscheinen. Man stützt diese Meldung auf eine Aussage von Sonys Managing Director Yubara Nakao. Dieser sagte gestern, dass eine Möglichkeit besteht, dass die PS3 noch in diesem Jahr erscheint. Man habe nämlich die PSP und PS3 Technik gleichzeitig entwickelt.
> 
> Sony hat sich zu der Meldung noch nicht geäußert. 2001 verkündete Jiji Press als Erster, dass sich Sega aus dem Hardware-Geschäft zurück zieht.



das wär jetzt in der tat eine faustdicke überraschung !


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2005)

*Infos zum Revolution*

zur xbox 360 wird ja zur genüge berichtet, deshalb noch ein paar neue infos zum revolution:




> So misst die Revolution, die übrigens horizontal aufgestellt wird, in der Höhe nur knapp soviel, wie drei aufeinandergelegte DVD-Hüllen.





> Anders als beim Cube werden dieses Mal Standard-DVDs Verwendung finden.





> Ausserdem wird die Revolution wie die Xbox 360 über High-Definition Ausgabe verfügen und, wie schon auf der GDC bestätigt, ohne Zusatzhardware online gehen können.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2005)

*PS 3 doch auf E³*



> C&VG will von einer sicheren Quelle erfahren haben, dass es auf der E3 die Playstation 3 präsentiert wird.
> 
> Sony soll mindestens einen aktuellen Prototypen zeigen, der fast dem finalen Design entsprechen soll. Bis vor kurzem haben viele damit gerechnet, dass Sony nur Techdemos zeigen könnte und sich auf die PlaystationPortable konzentrieren könnte.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: PS 3 doch auf E³*

Auf *4Players* gibt es unmengen von Screenshots und Videos zu die neuen X-Box 2 Games. 

Persönliche Meinung: Grafisch sehen die Games einfach der Hammer aus. Condemned ist ein Ego-Shooter der Grafisch es locker mit D³ aufnehmen kann. 
Aber auch Full Auto hat mich irgendwie neugierig gemacht. Grafisch schaut es sehr gut aus, aber was so unglaublich ist, ist die Physik. Was da alles berechnet werden muss ist einfach der Wahnsinn.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Mai 2005)

*Revolution auf der E³*



> -NRev Hardware wird auf der E3 gezeigt: sehr sexy, gar nicht zu vergleichen mit früheren Nintendo Systemen.



sexy ? was soll das bedeuten ?
gerade den gamecube fand ich vom design her sehr gelungen



> - Spiele werden nur in Form von Videos vorgestellt, keins davon ist spielbar





> - Spiele von SquareEnix, Namco und Sega werden gezeigt



wieder ein "richtiges" final fantasy auf einer nintendo- konsole, das wär ein traum !



> - 8~10 Spiele von Nintendo werden vorgestellt, unter anderem:
> - Kenia (ACT / Ein Jugendlicher, der die Naturgewalten kontrolieren kann)
> - EG (Horror adventure)


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2005)

*Revolution abwärtskompatibel / Onlinegaming*



> Das Laufwerk soll nicht nur doppelt beschichtete "Revolution-Discs" lesen können, sondern auch die normalen Mini-DVDs des Gamecubes.





> Bei der Technik baut man weiterhin auf die Hilfe von IBM und ATI, während man spielerisch vor allem im Bereich des Online-Gaming reichlich Potenzial sieht. Deswegen soll man mit der Konsole auch kabellos ins Internet gehen können.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2005)

*Shooter auf Basis der U3 - Engine für XBox 360*



> *Gears of War *
> 
> Gears of War ist der Name des ersten 3D-Shooters auf der Xbox 360, für den Microfsoft als Publisher auftritt. Gears of War wird auf der Unreal Engine 3 programmiert und für die Entwicklung zeigen sich die erfahrenen Macher von Epic Games verantwortlich.
> 
> Die US-Zeitschrift Game-Informer wird den Shooter in seiner nächsten Ausgabe ausfürlich vorstellen. Erste Scans aus dem Magazin gibt es bereits jetzt; Ihr könnt sie unten begutachten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hier gibts einen klitzekleinen trailer: 
http://www.demo-news.de/media/xbox360/mtv/teaser_mtv_gow.zip


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Shooter auf Basis der U3 - Engine für XBox 360*

Vielleicht auch gut zu wissen, Gears of War wird nen COOP Modus haben


> The main character of Gears of War is a former prisoner named Marcus Fenix. On the planet Sera the human forces call themselves "The Coalition of Ordered Governments" and are locked in a struggle with an enemy known as The Locusts. The enemy forces are made up of foot soldiers, the giant ogre-like creatures shown in the Unreal Engine demos, and flying menaces known as Kryll bats.
> 
> Bleszinski revealed that the game would include co-op and multiplayer modes. Players can take on the enemy from a single front or split up to approach a problem from separate paths. The single-player experience joins gamers with team members equipped with highly advanced A.I. A versus mode is expected to be in the game, but Bleszinski stated that they are not yet ready to discuss this aspect of the game.
> 
> The third person perspective comes into play during battle as players will spend a lot of time taking cover by diving out of harm's way. Seeing a character moving through the heat of battle also increases the cinematic experience that Epic is gong for with this game. Players will have to "kick over tables, knock over pillars, and blow apart foes' safety spots" to vanquish The Locusts. We already know that Gears of War features beautiful environments and it sounds as though they will also be highly destructible. As for transportation, there will also be an assortment of Coalition robots and vehicles, while The Locusts rely on beasts and organic weapons.


Text von IGN

Die Webseite von Gears of War ist hier. Allerdings scheint das Game wohl doch etwas später zu kommen. Auf der Seite steht 2006. Ein weiteres Bild gibt es hier


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2005)

*NRev in `06*

*NRev für 2006 bestätigt :* 



> Gestern hatte Nintendo offiziell bestätigt, dass die Auslieferung der neuen Revolution-Konsole in Europa und den USA 2006 stattfinden wird.
> 
> Heute bestätigt die Wirtschaftszeitung 'Nihon Keizai Shimbun' über Nikkei Net denselben Termin. Da kein Territorium in der Meldung genannt wird, es aber eine japanische Zeitung ist, könnte Revolution deshalb auch in Japan erst 2006 erscheinen - offiziell hat Nintendo diesen Termin noch nicht bestätigt.


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: NRev in `06*

hier ein schönes video vom neuen nintendo

http://redruth.greenbean.org/~ben/4CR/Nintendo-ON-Revolution.wmv


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: NRev in `06*



			
				USS-VOYAGER am 15.05.2005 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> hier ein schönes video vom neuen nintendo
> 
> http://redruth.greenbean.org/~ben/4CR/Nintendo-ON-Revolution.wmv



Das ist ein Fake mit dem Nintendo-ON.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: NRev in `06*

Wäre es möglich das *Gears of War * auch für dem PC erscheint?!
Auf dem Video ist die Kreatur zu sehen, die bei der Unreal Engine 3 Vorführung zu sehen war.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2005)

*Halo 3 zum PS 3 - Start / Metroid 3 in Arbeit*

*Bill Gates: 'Halo 3 soll zum PlayStation3-Start kommen'*




> Bill Gates von Microsoft hat in der aktuellen Ausgabe des TimeMagazine bestätigt, dass Halo 3 von Bungie kein Starttitel der Xbox 360 sein und erst im Frühjahr 2006 in den USA erscheinen wird.
> 
> Außerdem plant Gates, Halo 3 zur Markteinführung der PlayStation3 auszuliefern: 'An dem Tag, an dem Sony die neue PlayStation ausliefert, werden sie geradewegs auf Halo 3 treffen.'
> 
> Ob Halo 3 genau am selben Tag wie die PlayStation3 oder im Zeitraum um die Markteinführung veröffentlicht wird, ist noch unklar





*Retro arbeitet an Metroid Prime 3*




> Matt von IGN hat im Gamecube-Forum der Seite geschrieben, dass Retro an Metroid Prime 3 arbeitet. Unklar ist allerdings noch die Plattform.
> 
> So geht Matt davon aus, dass es die neue Revolution-Konsole sein wird. Eine Gamecube-Version will er allerdings nicht ausschließen. Offiziell haben weder Retro noch Nintendo die Entwicklung bestätigt


.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2005)

*Paukenschlag ?*

kurz vor der e3 macht ein - für meine begriffe - absolut unglaubwürdiges gerücht die runde.
sollte es sich aber bewahrheiten, dann wäre das in der tat der absolute oberhammer und deshalb will ich euch das folgende nicht vorenthalten :

*Sony und Nintendo mit gemeinsamer Konsole ???*



> Jetzt ist die Hammer-Meldung auch eingetroffen. Die E3 findet diese Woche in Los Angeles statt und tausende Spieler warten auf die neusten Meldungen von den größten Spiele-Entwicklern unserer Zeit zu neuen Spiele-Titeln, aber auch den neuen "NextGen"-Konsolen.
> 
> Sony und Nintendo bringen einen nun aber noch mehr in Furore, dass es schon gar nicht mehr gehen kann.
> Bereits vor einigen Tagen gab es einige Bilder des Messe-Geländes, welche daraufhin deuteten, dass Sony etwas ganz neues bringen wird. Nun deuten ebend diese Infos darauf hin, dass wir vielleicht sogar von den beiden Big Bossen, Nintendo und Sony, eine gemeinsame Konsole erwarten können.
> ...



_quelle: game7_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Paukenschlag ?*



			
				Bonkic am 16.05.2005 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> *Sony und Nintendo mit gemeinsamer Konsole ???*



Wenn Sony und Nintendo inzwischen die besten Freunde wären, würde sie ich wohl kaum gegenseitig mit ihren Handhelds Konkurrenz machen.
Außerdem sind die Käuferschichten bei den beiden grundverschieden und vor allem Sony hätte es wohl nicht nötig etwas gemeinsam zu entwickeln.

Außerdem haben doch beide schon ihre Konsolen angekündigt (Revolution und PS3), inklusive Besonderheiten (Cell-Prozessor, unterschiedliche Grafikkarten usw.).
Auch soll der Revolution wie auch die PS3 abwärtskompatible sein. Soll die Konsole jetzt PS2 und GC Spiele abspielen können? Wie soll das gehen, alleine schon vom Controller her?

Ich würde sagen ganz klar ein billiges Gerücht, wird wohl eher Wunschdenken der GC-Besitzer sein...


----------



## Freezeman (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Paukenschlag ?*



			
				Bonkic am 16.05.2005 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> *Sony und Nintendo mit gemeinsamer Konsole ???*



Ich könnte mir eher eine Zusammenarbeit zwischen Sony und Sega vorstellen. Eine gemeinsame Konsole von Sony und BigN wird es wohl kaum geben. Allein schon der Gedanke Mario oder Zelda auf ner PS3 zu spielen...


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Paukenschlag ?*



> Außerdem haben doch beide schon ihre Konsolen angekündigt (Revolution und PS3), inklusive Besonderheiten (Cell-Prozessor, unterschiedliche Grafikkarten usw.).
> Auch soll der Revolution wie auch die PS3 abwärtskompatible sein. Soll die Konsole jetzt PS2 und GC Spiele abspielen können? Wie soll das gehen, alleine schon vom Controller her?



klar, den wahrheitsgehalt dieses gerüchts kann man getrost mit ca. 0% angeben.
wobei:

so dumm wäre eine japanische allianz gegen die xbox360 in meinen augen nicht unbedingt.



> wird wohl eher Wunschdenken der GC-Besitzer sein...



das versteh` ich nun gar nicht


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Paukenschlag ?*



			
				Bonkic am 16.05.2005 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> so dumm wäre eine japanische allianz gegen die xbox360 in meinen augen nicht unbedingt.



Klar wäre so ein Konsole am erfolgreichsten, aber Sony hat mit der PS sowieso schon eine bessere Position.
Außerdem müsste der Gewinn dann auch geteilt werden ich glaube einzeln springt mehr Gewinn raus.
So eine gemeinsame Produktion ist auch nicht ganz ohne (unterschiedlich Firmenstruktur usw.)



> das versteh` ich nun gar nicht


War auch nicht ganz erst gemeint. Ich meinte nur viele Nintendo-Fans würde sich über PS-Spieleserien freuen


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Paukenschlag ?*



> War auch nicht ganz erst gemeint. Ich meinte nur viele Nintendo-Fans würde sich über PS-Spieleserien freuen



und umgekehrt


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Paukenschlag ?*



			
				Bonkic am 16.05.2005 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> > War auch nicht ganz erst gemeint. Ich meinte nur viele Nintendo-Fans würde sich über PS-Spieleserien freuen
> 
> 
> 
> und umgekehrt




Will jetzt nicht wie ein Fanboy klingen, aber nö


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Halo 3 zum PS 3 - Start / Metroid 3 in Arbeit*



			
				Bonkic am 16.05.2005 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bill Gates: 'Halo 3 soll zum PlayStation3-Start kommen'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schaut euch mal das an:
http://xbox.boomtown.net/de_de/articles/art.view.php?id=6481

da war wohl einer zu doof zum übersetzen....


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2005)

*PS3 - Specs von der E³ - Pressekonferenz*



> - 6-fach Blu-Ray-Laufwerk (abwärtskompatibel zu CR-ROM, CDR+W, DVD, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD+R)
> - 6 USB-Ports
> - 7 Blue Tooth Wirleless Controller
> - Memory Stick Duo Slot
> ...



*
Neues GTA zum PS 3 - Start: *


desweiteren wurde bekanntgegeben, dass zum ps3 start ein neuer teil der gta- serie erscheinen wird ( demzufolge wohl zunächst wieder sony- exklusiv).


----------



## LordMephisto (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: PS3 - Specs von der E³ - Pressekonferenz*

Nachtrag : 


> Der Grafik-Chip stammt von Nvidia, heißt RSX 'Reality Synthesizer' und soll Grafik in Filmqualität mit 60 fps bieten. Die GPU soll leistungsstark genug für 128bit Pixel Precision, 1080p Auflösung und höchste HD Auflösung sein. Sie wurde in einem 90nm Prozess mit 8 Layers hergestellt. RSX ist leistunsstärker als zwei GeForce 6800 Ultras
> 
> Eine 2.5 Inch Festplatte lässt sich herausnehmen.



quelle : Gamefront


----------



## LordMephisto (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: PS3 - Specs von der E³ - Pressekonferenz*

Jetzt sind auch die ersten echten PS 3 Bilder aufgetaucht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weitere Bilder auf gamefront 

PS: Der Controller ist komisch  

edit: Die Abwärtskompatibilität zu PS1 und PS2 wurden während der E³ Pressekonferenz von Ken Kutargi bestätigt.


----------



## LordMephisto (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: PS3 - Specs von der E³ - Pressekonferenz*

Kann es sein das Microsoft etwas Grössenwahnsinnig wird? *g*

Auszug aus der E3 Pressekonferenz (von gamefront.de)



> 05:30 Uhr - Allard sagt, dass keine andere Firma in der Branche die Xbox 360 schlagen kann.





> 06:06 Uhr - Robbie Bach ist wieder auf der Bühne. Er sagt, dass er *1 Mrd. Kunden* erreichen will.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Mai 2005)

*Xbox 360 ist abwärtskompatibel*

Das ist doch schöne Nachricht:


> Im Rahmen der diesjährigen Microsoft Presse-Konferenz wurde heute nacht die Abwärtskompabilität der Xbox360 offiziell bestätigt. Auch wenn der Wortlaut "Xbox360 ist abwärtskompatibel zu den meistverkauften Xbox-Spielen" wie eine Einschränkung auf gewisse Top-Titel klingt, so ist doch davon auszugehen, dass dieser Satz eher als Vorsichtsmaßnahme zu verstehen ist, und das nicht 100% aller "alten" Xbox-Spiele auf der Xbox 360 laufen werden. Ganz ähnlich verhält es sich zur Zeit ja auch noch bei der Playstation 2, die mit einigen wenigen PS One Spielen Schwierigkeiten hat.



Also rechtzeitig die X-Box bei eBay reinstellen, damit man noch ordentlich Kohle bekommt.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 ist abwärtskompatibel*

von microsofts seite ist das doch nur provokatives markting gelaber...... es stehen über 80 millionen ps2 in der heimischen stube......die werden wohl kaum alle plötzlich sagen .hei wir kaufen nur noch die x box ....... die ps3 interessiert uns erts gar nid !! 

i würd sagen für den amerikansichen markt seh ich grosse chancen für die x box..........   denn sie wird früher ausgeliefert ( beriets oktober )


----------



## Fachmann (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Die Fähigkeiten der PS3 werden hier deutlich:


http://media.ps3.ign.com/media/748/748475/vids_1.html


http://media.ps3.ign.com/media/748/748488/vids_1.html 

Einfach auf See in action drücken...


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

damit wir, ob dem ganzen xbox360/ ps3 hype nicht die neue nintendo konsole vegessen:

*
Ein Erstes Bild:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr gibts spätestens heut abend nach der pressekonferenz von bigN .


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

*XBox360 - Starttitel : *



> Blue Dragon (Microsoft Game Studios, Mistwalker Inc.) von Hironobu Sakaguchi, Macher der Final Fantasy-Reihe, episches Rollenspiel.
> 
> Call of Duty 2 (Activision Publishing Inc., Infinity Ward), Zweiter Weltkriegs-Shooter.
> 
> ...



ausserdem entwickelt square- enix ebenfalls für die neue xbox (ff XI) 


*PS 3 - Starttitel:*



> Devil May Cry 4 (Capcom)
> -Eyedentify (SCEJ)
> -Fifth Phantom Saga (SEGA)
> -Fight Night Round 3 (EA Sports)
> ...




+ höchtwahrscheinlich gt 5 (video http://www.gamespot.com/ps3/driving/granturismo5/media.html ) und gta 6


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

mir stellt sich einfach die frage , weshalb microsoft zwei jährchen nach der einführung der x box ........eine so leistungsfähige konsole herias bringt ..........das bereits diesen herbst ????? ich verstehe die marketingstrategie nicht? da hat man mit der ersten bis abschcluss des letzten geschäftjahres verlust eingefahren ( von ca 2.8 Milliarden auf ca 1.2 milliarden reduziert ) und bringt ne neue konsole ,,,,, klar sie können sichs ja leisten aber ist die marktbeherrschung so viel wert ......... und wann soll dender gewinn abspringen , bei nem rpeis von 200 - 300 euro der konsole ................

was amchen kunden die dieses jahr ne xbox gekauft haben .die sind ja ziemlich am arsch ?


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



> mir stellt sich einfach die frage , weshalb microsoft zwei jährchen nach der einführung der x box ........



us- start der xbox1 war im november 2001 



> ich verstehe die marketingstrategie nicht?



mmh-  was verstehst daran nicht ?

ist doch klar, dass microsoft diese mal als erstes auf dem markt sein wll, um sony die marktführerschaft abzuluchsen.



> da hat man mit der ersten bis abschcluss des letzten geschäftjahres verlust eingefahren ( von ca 2.8 Milliarden auf ca 1.2 milliarden reduziert )



die sparte "xbox" hat vielleicht verlust gemacht, der gesamte konzern wohl kaum.
und dass die xbox1 knapp 2 jahre nach veröffentlichung der ps2 keine chance gegen diese haben würde, war wohl auch den microsoft strategen klar.
der erstling ist wohl eher als testballon zu sehen mit dem man sich einen namen in der branche und beim kunden machen wollte.



> und wann soll dender gewinn abspringen , bei nem rpeis von 200 - 300 euro der konsole ................



es ist noch kein preis bekannt - im konsolensektor wurde das geld schon immer mit der software verdient.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 17.05.2005 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> mir stellt sich einfach die frage , weshalb microsoft zwei jährchen nach der einführung der x box ........eine so leistungsfähige konsole herias bringt ..........das bereits diesen herbst ????? ich verstehe die marketingstrategie nicht? da hat man mit der ersten bis abschcluss des letzten geschäftjahres verlust eingefahren ( von ca 2.8 Milliarden auf ca 1.2 milliarden reduziert ) und bringt ne neue konsole ,,,,, klar sie können sichs ja leisten aber ist die marktbeherrschung so viel wert ......... und wann soll dender gewinn abspringen , bei nem rpeis von 200 - 300 euro der konsole ................


Die Konsole ist schon etwas länger raus (IMO 2001). MS will eben mit der 360 vor der PS3 auf dem Markt sein, um Käufer zu gewinnen, bevor die Konkurrenz kommt. Die PS 2 war ja ne ganze Weile vor der X-Box draußen. Man kann sich ja nun streiten ob MS nicht vielleicht noch einige Monate hätte warten sollen und vielleicht zeitgleich mit der PS3 und vielleicht besserer Hardware. Nur weder Sony noch MS kann es sich leisten, daß der andere eine neue Generation auf den Markt bringt während man selber noch die alte Technik verkauft. Gerade wenn man sich die Leistungssteigerung anschaut, dann liegen da Welten zwischen PS /XBox und PS3/XBox360. Sowohl Sony als auch MS werden heftig Verlust durch die Konsolen machen, aber beim Kampf um die Marktherrschaft ist denen das egal. ^^ Der Gewinn kommt durch den Verkauf von Games.



> was amchen kunden die dieses jahr ne xbox gekauft haben .die sind ja ziemlich am arsch ?


Gibt ja auch Leute, die haben sich vor ner Woche ne PS2 gekauft.  Da aber beide Konsolen abwärtskompatibel sind, ist es ja kein so großer Verlust. Man kann die alte Konsole ja verkaufen. Aber auch nicht jeder wird gleich umsteigen wollen. Für ne PS2 / X-Box gibt man heutzutage um die 150 € aus. Da werden PS3/X-Box360 ne Ecke mehr kosten und nicht jeder hat eben mal 300 bis 400€ dafür in der Portokasse. Oder glaubst du, daß alle etwa 80 Millionen PS2 Besitzer sofort ne PS3 kaufen werden?


----------



## Freezeman (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.05.2005 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann sich ja nun streiten ob MS nicht vielleicht noch einige Monate hätte warten sollen und vielleicht zeitgleich mit der PS3 und vielleicht besserer Hardware. Nur weder Sony noch MS kann es sich leisten, daß der andere eine neue Generation auf den Markt bringt während man selber noch die alte Technik verkauft.



Die einzige Chance die MS hat, ist die Konsole sehr viel früher auf den Markt zu bringen als Sony. Wenn man es zeitgleich geschieht, hat MS keine Chance. Sony hat einfach die bessere Hardware (natürlich durch den Zeitvorteil), das viel bessere Image und wohl auch die besseren Games.
Mal sehen wie stark MS die XBOX subventioniert damit sie ein Weihnachtserfolg wird, und somit Sony ein paar Prozentchen Marktanteil abnimmt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Freezeman am 17.05.2005 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzige Chance die MS hat, ist die Konsole sehr viel früher auf den Markt zu bringen als Sony. Wenn man es zeitgleich geschieht, hat MS keine Chance. Sony hat einfach die bessere Hardware (natürlich durch den Zeitvorteil), das viel bessere Image und wohl auch die besseren Games.
> Mal sehen wie stark MS die XBOX subventioniert damit sie ein Weihnachtserfolg wird, und somit Sony ein paar Prozentchen Marktanteil abnimmt.


Nur die bessere Hardware ist eine Sache. Ich denke es wird bei beiden Konsolen noch ne Weile dauern, bis wirklich das gesamte Potenial auch genutzt wird. Neben den natürlich sehr wichtigen Spielen sollte man den Preis nicht vergessen. Und da bin ich mal gespannt, was man im Endeffekt für die jeweiligen Geräte zahlen muß. Sony wird die PS3 mindestens genauso stark, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr subventionieren müssen.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

*Hier* und *hier* gibt es jeweils 1 Video zu *Call of Duty* und * Gears of War*. 

Die Leistung der PS3 scheint extrem gut zu sein. Die 2 Videos die @Fachmann gepostet hat, schauen extrem realistisch aus.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

*Weitere NRev - Bilder : *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Das schwarze, beinahe viereckige Gerät fällt primär durch seine prägnanten Kanten auf. Kaum größer als drei DVD-Hüllen wurde bei Revolution gänzlich auf Controller-Ports verzichtet. Als Datenträger wird nun ein eigenes DVD-Format mit 12cm Durchmesser verwendet. Das Slot-In-Laufwerk der Revolution ist dabei blau beleuchtet. Auch GameCube-Spiele wird Revolution abspielen können.
> 
> 
> Die Konsole lässt sich wahlweise horizontal hinlegen oder über einen silbernen Standfuß leicht schräg vertikal positionieren.  Über die Anschlüsse ist leider noch nichts bekannt.


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

keine anschlüsse für kontroller? also wird es wohl auch nur infrarot kontroller geben aber ich habe eigentlich kein bock den kontroller immer mit neuen batterien füttern zu müssen


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

*Online- Umfrage von Gamesradar.com (UK) zu Wünschen bzgl. der nächsten Generation :*



> Backwards compatibility :   23%
> 
> Online services :   7%
> 
> ...



durchaus interessant ( und erleichternd ) - anscheinend lassen sich nicht alle nur von der performance kommender konsolen beeindrucken.


----------



## elektra2004 (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 17.05.2005 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> *Weitere NRev - Bilder : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nur ein gerücht/fake oder ist das wirklcih die neue nintendo konsole?


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

die ist echt und kein fake


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				elektra2004 am 17.05.2005 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur ein gerücht/fake oder ist das wirklcih die neue nintendo konsole?




die sind mit fast 100 % iger sicherheit echt - in ein paar minuten wissen wirs aber wohl genau.


----------



## LordMephisto (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 17.05.2005 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> die sind mit fast 100 % iger sicherheit echt - in ein paar minuten wissen wirs aber wohl genau.


Wow das NREV sieht wirklich klasse aus. Gerüchten zufolge soll die Konsole aber technisch nicht mit PS3 und XBox360 mithalten können. Bleibt nur zu hoffen das BigN sich damit nicht ins Abseits schiesst, bei den ganzen Grafikfetischisten da draussen. Natürlich nur wenn das Gerücht war ist. Mir ist es wurst solange es noch weitere Zelda teile gibt


----------



## Freezeman (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				LordMephisto am 17.05.2005 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 17.05.2005 18:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Gamecube konnte technisch auch nicht mit PS2 und XBOX mithalten, dennoch fand er seine Käufer. Allein schon Zelda, Mario und DK werden auch beim NREV dafür sorgen.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



> Wow das NREV sieht wirklich klasse aus.



seh` ich genauso . 



> Gerüchten zufolge soll die Konsole aber technisch nicht mit PS3 und XBox360 mithalten können.



darum hat nintendo eigentlich nie ein geheimnis gemacht - es ist also davon auszugehen, dass nrev nicht die performance der 2 mitbewerber erreichen wird. 



> Bleibt nur zu hoffen das BigN sich damit nicht ins Abseits schiesst, bei den ganzen Grafikfetischisten da draussen. Natürlich nur wenn das Gerücht war ist.



hoffentlich nicht - aber eigentlich ist eine solche entwicklung nur zu befürworten.
mehr gameplay - weniger technik, aber eigentlich war das schon immer nintendos devise. 



> Mir ist es wurst solange es noch weitere Zelda teile gibt




vielen anderen anscheinend auch:

bigN hat bekanntgegeben, dass man bisher* 2 milliarden spiele *abgesetzt hätte !


----------



## LordMephisto (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Freezeman am 17.05.2005 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gamecube konnte technisch auch nicht mit PS2 und XBOX mithalten, dennoch fand er seine Käufer. Allein schon Zelda, Mario und DK werden auch beim NREV dafür sorgen.


Sorry aber das ist blödsinn. Der GCN ist technisch der PS2 weit überlegen. Schau dir nur mal Resident Evil 4 an. Die XBox liegt technisch sicherlich ein stück über dem Cube. 
Aber, und da schliesse ich mich bonkic an, ist die Grafik so was von Zweitrangig, und deshalb wird Nintendo auch immer einen Platz im Markt haben. Aber das hast du ja richtig erkannt


----------



## LordMephisto (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Grade steht auf gamefront.de



> LIVE UPDATE E3 PRESSEKONFERENZ NINTENDO
> 
> 19:30 Uhr - *Jedes Nintendo-Spiel der letzten 20 Jahre lässt sich in Nintendo Revolution herunterladen*.


  Das wäre natürlich ein ganz schöner Hammer.


----------



## Freezeman (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				LordMephisto am 17.05.2005 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Grade steht auf gamefront.de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bleibt die Frage was das kostet...

Ansonsten wärs nicht schlecht mal wieder Tetris zu zocken


----------



## JohnCarpenter (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Noch was zur XBOX: Sie ist durch Emulator für die gängisten Spiele bedingt abwärtskompatibel. 
http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail....%20ist%20abw%E4rtskompatibel!&rand=1705213814
Links in Kommentaren lesen!

Hätte zwar gar nicht damit gerechnet, aber so bringts mir dann auch nicht viel.
(Will ja,daß alle meine alten Lieblingsspiele noch laufen,anders als beim PC. Muss ich die alte dann halt doch behalten.)

Da sind dann wohl  Nintento und Sony besser.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				USS-VOYAGER am 17.05.2005 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> keine anschlüsse für kontroller? also wird es wohl auch nur infrarot kontroller geben aber ich habe eigentlich kein bock den kontroller immer mit neuen batterien füttern zu müssen




das sollte deine frage beantworten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

*Preiseinschätzungen der Next Generation Konsolen / PlayStation3 bis Juni 2006*




> Nintendos Revolution-Konsole soll voraussichtlich weniger kosten als die Xbox 360 und PlayStation3.
> 
> Wie Bloomberg schreibt, könnte die Xbox 360 rund USD 400 (Euro 317 / Yen 43.016) kosten; die PlayStation3 etwa USD 300 (Euro 238 / Yen 32.262).
> 
> ...



schwer zu sagen, was davon zu halten ist....


----------



## Freezeman (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 18.05.2005 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> *Preiseinschätzungen der Next Generation Konsolen / PlayStation3 bis Juni 2006*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht dass die PS3 so billig zu haben sein wird, jedenfalls nicht am Anfang. Die Preise für XBOX und NREV scheinen aber im Bereich des möglichen zu liegen.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Freezeman am 18.05.2005 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht dass die PS3 so billig zu haben sein wird, jedenfalls nicht am Anfang. Die Preise für XBOX und NREV scheinen aber im Bereich des möglichen zu liegen.




wie gesagt - keinen schimmer. 

aber ich kann mir zu beispiel schon mal nicht vorstellen, dass die preise von xbox360 und ps3 weit auseinanderliegen werden (wenn die ps3 erscheint). 

und dass die nintendo konsole preiswerter ist, davon geh` ich auch mal aus.
ein einführungspreis von 150 $ wäre aber ein hammer.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

*Details der Square- Enix- Pressekonferenz: *



> Derzeit ist für die Xbox 360 nur Final Fantasy XI in Entwicklung. Es sind aber weitere Spiele nicht ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Auf Basis des Square Enix Videos bei der Microsoft Pressekonferenz könnte man Forschung und Entwicklung, für ein weiteres Projekt, betreiben.
> 
> ...


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

HAHAH Nintendo wird sie alle fertig machen!!!
das was gezeigt wurde also die schwarze kiste soll ein fake gewesen sein und ihr kennt sicher alle das angebliche fake video von dem nintendo on. denn das video soll kein fake sein und das soll dann der wirkliche echte neue nintendo sein! heute abend zwischen 18 und 20:30 soll die richtige console vorgestellt werden! lest selber mit hier 
http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3050374#post3050374
auf seite 15 oder 16 geht es los wo das steht!

denn das video mit dem nintendo on ist VIEL zu gut für ein fake!
wenn das wirklich wahr ist dann kann die drecks box und die gay station einpacken!!!


----------



## skicu (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59662


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

so ich hab jetzt schon über 1 giga video material der neuen konsolen gesammelt..........eins muss ich sagen egal was da kommen mag ......das killzone video war ja über geil ..so was hab ich noch nie gesehen...........unglaublich ! die detailiierten bewegungen , geniale animationen , gameplay vom feinsten ( sofern es sich wirklich so gut spielen lässt wie gezeigt) .......war echt beindruckt , da kann ich die noch verbesserungswürdigen feuereffekte verschmerzen............ich freu mich auf viele titel auf beiden konsolen .........

zu der ganzen pc ver. konsolen diskussion find ich : beide werden näher zusammenrücken und es werden sich bestimmt mehr leute für gamen begeistern lassen ! das presileistungsverhältnis der konsolen ist unschlagbar .........und die pc fraktion wird wohl mit neuen karten alle aufmischen ..........komsic fidn ich nur eins .früher wurde man oftmals ausgelacht wenn man sich für spiele interessierte , heute scheint spielen immer mehr zum lifestyle zu werden ...........aber mal sehen ich freu mich auf die neue konsolengeneration und auf kommende pc titel ........


----------



## Mainson (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Freezeman am 17.05.2005 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 17.05.2005 12:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kleiner Einspruch

Nach den bisher angekündigten und gezeigten Titeln zu urteilen hat die X-Box 360 meiner Meinung nach die besseren Spiele (rein subjektiv).


----------



## Bonkic (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

* Vorgerendert ? - Sony- Kommentar zum Thema Killzone 2 und Motor Storm :*




> Phil Harrison spricht Klartext zum Thema Killzone und Co.
> 
> 
> Es hat hitzige Diskussionen darüber gegeben, ob Sonys Next-Gen-Material nun in Echtzeit ablief oder ob es gerendert war. Besonders an zwei Titeln scheiden sich die Geister, sind die Videos doch für viele DAS Highlight der Messe: Killzone 2 und Motor Storm
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

*Erste Fakten zum Thema PS3- Preis : *



> Die japanische Wirtschaftszeitung Mainichi Shimbun hat bei Sony angefragt, wieviel die PS3 kosten wird. Erstaunlicherweise hatte Sony schone eine Antwort parat: demnach soll die neue Konsole in Japan nicht mehr als 50.000 Yen, was in etwa 368 Euro entspricht, kosten.



sollte das stimmen, so können wir uns wohl auf einen ähnlichen startpreis einstellen wie beim vorgänger .

aber erst mal abwarten, was die xbox360 kostetl, die ja noch zudem weltweit zeitgleich erscheinen soll - im gegensatz zur ps3.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

*MIyamoto- Interview: *



> - Die Entwicklung der Revolution-Konsole geht gut voran. Doch da die E3 eine Handelsmesse ist, will man sich auf das Geschäft für dieses Jahr konzentrieren. Deshalb wollte Nintendo nicht panisch mit Informationen auf die Leute zukommen, sondern nur allgemeine Revolution-Konzepte loswerden. Nächstes Jahr sei laut Miyamoto das Jahr der 'Revolution' und man will alles enthüllen.
> 
> - Miyamoto hat die Pressekonferenzen von Microsoft und Sony nicht gesehen. Doch nach dem, was er von den Leuten gehört hat, setzen beide Konkurrenten Technik auf dem neuesten Stand für ihre kommenden Konsolen ein - genau wie es Nintendo tun wird.
> Allerdings würde sich die Art und Weise, wie diese Technik bei Microsoft und Sony zum Einsatz kommt, von dem Weg unterscheiden, den Nintendo einschlagen will. Deshalb sei er darüber nicht besorgt, und es würde keinen Einfluss auf Nintendo nehmen.
> ...




vor allem die folgende passage sollte sich so mancher mal zu gemüte führen :



> Miyamoto stellt fest, dass man sich in einer seltsamen Zeit befindet, in der Leistung der springende Punkt ist, ob etwas erfolgreich ist oder nicht; das findet er ein bisschen merkwürdig. Wenn man sich ausschließlich auf die Leistung einer Konsole verlassen würde, die vorschreibt, wohin man sich mit den Spielen bewegen würde, zielt das darauf ab, dass die Kreativität der Designer unterdrückt wird.
> 
> Sie würden sich einzig darum kümmern, was die Technik ihnen ermöglicht, anstatt über neue und kreative Idee nachzudenken. Bei der Revolution-Entwicklung stellt man sich bei Nintendo die Frage, welche Funktionen in einer Heimkonsole sein müssen, damit jeder in der Familie sagt: 'Ja, wir brauchen das und wollen das.' Die Antwort auf solche Fragen würde die Entwicklung bei Nintendo leiten.





> - Ein neues Mario-Spiel wird es für Revolution geben. Ob das Mario 128 ist oder nicht, kann er nicht sagen. Es könnte auch ein neues Mario Sunshine sein, doch man ist sich nicht sicher. Man testet derzeit viele Mario-Konzepte auf Revolution.
> 
> - Ob man bis zur E3 2006 warten muss, um Neues über Revolution zu erfahren, weiss Miyamoto nicht. Vielleicht wird es zuvor eine Veranstaltung geben, doch man hat noch nichts entschieden - vielleicht dringt auch einiges von Entwicklern nach außen. Allerdings soll spätestens auf der E3 2006 alles über Revolution enthüllt werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flyer24 (20. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

na wenigstens einer der nicht sagt , wie es zb bei Microsoft der Fall ist, dass die Xbox mit abstand den längsten hat in Sachen Hardware ....
So überragend sie auch sein mag , so wollte uns der MS-Sprecher auf die Frage wieso man nur normale DVD´s einsetzen werde ...doch nur antworten dass Sony und Toshiba deren Entwicklung nicht verkaufen wollten !!
Stattdessen labbert uns der freundliche MS-Sprecher Texte wie ...."wir haben uns bewusst für normale dvd´s entschieden , weil die BlueRay-Technologie  noch nicht marktreif ist" .....wers glaubt wird selig .....
Die "bedingte Abwärtskompatibilität"......klingt in meinen Ohren wie " Kann, muss aber Nicht" ....damit wird der zahlende zum Kauf einer Festplatte bewegt 

Man sollte dem Kunden wenigstens die Möglichkeit bieten die alten X-box games zocken zu dürfen , ohne noch weiteres Geld im Laden zu lassen 

Bestimmt werden wir noch "überrascht" mit einem scheiss-Adapter, damit man die besagten "normalen" dvd´s (Filme)abspielen kann

Was uns Mr Miyamoto zu gemüte führen will und Bonkic weiter oben auch erwähnt hat .....
Nicht ein Powerknopf der blinkt sollte ein Kaufargument darstellen, sondern eher die Qualität der gebotenen Games ,                                                                                
 da mag noch MS noch so sicher zu fühlen weil sie zu Weihnachten eine neue Konsole bringen.......
und ich als Kunde hab dann die Entscheidung  ob ich mir ein Gerät mit ein paar mäßigen Spielen und einem blinkendem powerknopf hole


----------



## Bonkic (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

*ausführllicher ps3 - xbox vergleich :*

kurzer ausschnitt:




> Over the next few days, I’ll finally have the chance to examine what happened last week. As I mentioned in a post earlier in the week…being at E3 is like being in hailstorm. And it hurts. When on the show floor, you really can’t judge what the heck is going on until you get a chance to read the various gaming sites to see what their opinions are as well. If you have not had a chance yet, take a look at the four part series I posted yesterday entitled “Xbox 360 vs. PS3” This was put together by a few of our software and hardware engineers at Xbox (that are WAAY smarter then me when it comes to this stuff) and addresses some of the concerns of the gamers that were raised by Sony’s PS3 announcements at the show. (sidenote: I re-arranged the series to read first to last (1-4) so they’d be easier to read on my blog. When I posted them yesterday, they were in a last to first (4-1) order…and it was confusing. That was the ONLY thing that was changed, none of the content was altered) In addition, I added links on sections 1, 2 and 3 to section 4 which is where the discussion is taking place. Check it out, it’s quite the heated conversation…but it’s all really good. It’s also important to mention that the Xbox team is watching this (and other gaming sites) to see what our customers are saying. I am thrilled that we can have this kind of two way dialogue with our customers in a real time setting, and that the Xbox team took the time to create the report and listen to the community.
> 
> Also, I won’t be doing a blogcast Sunday, but I’ll be back next week. For next week, I am going to see if I can get one of the engineers join me and talk about all the tech stuff that is contained within the report and talk more about the numbers and how the Xbox 360 compares to the PS3.
> 
> Ok, that’s it. I have tickets to see the final Star Wars tonight at the Cinerama in Seattle…so I’ll be stepping away from the blog for a while to enjoy (I hope) the show




denn rest gibts hier - ist nett gemacht und lesenswert:

http://www.majornelson.com/


----------



## Bonkic (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

*Allg. News:*

*Factor 5 entwicklet exklusive spiele für PS 3 *



> Julian Eggebrecht, Präsident von Factor 5, sagte gegenüber CNet, das man exklusive Spiele für die PlayStation3 herstellen würde.
> 
> Eggebrecht sagte auf der E3, dass Factor 5 zwar auch mit Microsofts Xbox 360 gearbeitet hat, doch dass der 3.2GHz Cell Chip der PlayStation3 letztlich mehr Prozessorleistung bietet.



*PS 3 - Pad Design nicht endgültig: *


*XBox360 Preis wird konkreter: *



> Die Preisspekulationen, die seit der Bekanntgabe der genauen Systemleistung der neuen Microsoft-Konsole entbrannt sind, verdichten sich. So kursieren unkommentierte Gerüchte über das Xbox 360 "Value Pack" (Xbox 360, 20 Gigabyte Harddisk, USB-Gamepad). Glaubt man diesen, liegt die 'Unverbindliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers' (UVP) bei *299,- Euro*.
> 
> Sollten sich die Gerüchte erhärten spräche dies für eine harte Preispolitik zwischen den 3 Next-Gen-Konsolen. Genauere Informationen zur Xbox 360 findet ihr im verlinkten Artikel.
> Wir warten weiterhin auf eine Stellungnahme seitens Microsoft und halten euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Flyer24 (23. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Das hier find ich ja geil  .....Alles von der Xbox360  wurde auf  G5-Rechnern gezeigt...schämt euch MS

http://www.winfuture.de/news,20551.html

http://www.anandtech.com/tradeshows/showdoc.aspx?i=2420&p=5


----------



## Bonkic (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

*Umfrage des Time- Magazine:*

-gefragt wurde danach, welche der "next generation konsolen" am interessantesten ist: ( über 600.000 abgegebene stimmen) :



> 72,1 % - Xbox 360
> 16,3 % - Nintendo Revolution
> 11,5 % - PlayStation3




Mein Kommentar dazu :

mmmmh   

dass die xbox360 dermassen dominant ist verwundert mich dann doch, ob sich das dann auch in den verkaufszahlen niederschlägt ist natürlich die nächste frage.

aber was die vermarktung angeht hat microsoft bisher anscheinend schon mal alles richtig gemacht (auch wenn ich nicht recht verstehe womit....) .


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 25.05.2005 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> 72,1 % - Xbox 360
> 16,3 % - Nintendo Revolution
> 11,5 % - PlayStation3



Finde ich nicht sehr repräsentativ (mal abgesehen davon, dass der normale Time-leser wohl keine Ahnung vom Spielemarkt hat und Microsoft wohl auch etwas Heimvorteil hat), da der Revolution vor der PS3 ist.
Erstmal gibt es wohl definitiv mehr PS2-besitzer (und somit auch mehr Sony-fans) und vor allem wurde zum Revolution noch fast gar nichts gesagt (oder ist unbekannt = interessant :-o ).

Den extrem hohen XBox360-Anteil kann man wohl auch damit erklären, dass der Time-Leser nichts von den Infos der E3 2005 mitbekommen hat, dafür aber von der XBox360-Party (ein marketing-technisch geschickter Schachzug übrigens) 


Ist nur meine Meinung und Vermutungen. Vielleicht hat das Time-magazin ja auch extra einen objektiven E3-Bericht gebracht und 70% aller Gamer wollen sich eine XBox360 kaufen


----------



## SPEEDI007 (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Allard von Microsoft hat in einem *Interview* verraten, dass der Preis für die Xbox 360 in den kommenden Monaten festgelegt wird.Trotzdem gab er aber an, dass sich der Einführungspreis stark an der Xbox orientieren wird. In den USA startete die X-Box damals mit einem Preis von knapp 300 Dollar und der Nachfolger soll nicht viel mehr oder weniger kosten.  Die X-Box startete in Europa zum Preis von 479 €, aber durch die nüchternen Verkaufszahlen wird der Preis mit großer Sicherheit niedriger anzusiedeln sein.

Quelle


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

eins ist für mich schon jetzt klar .........nintendo wird in der netx gen absoulut sang und klanglos untergehn ....die werden sich auf den jap. markt zurück ziehen .wehalb ganz einfach : eine markteinführung feb2007 in europa ist viel zuspät ! zweitens wurde seitens nintendo schon jetzt gesagt ...der revolution wird keine mega maschiene und auf das internet feature wolle man nicht so grossen wert legen wie die konkurenz ! 
soory nintendo da erleidet ihr schiffbruch ........und dann kommt dazu das man so nen riesen schmarren wie den game boy micro entwickelt ! in japan mag sich das verkaufen .europa betimmt nid !

wer heute keine infos liefert zur next gen wird probleme kriegen, nintendo hat das nur sehr spärlich getan .............

der machtkampf wird von MS udnd sony ausgetragen ! 

noch zu nintendo .......mir gehen diese ewig gleichen spieladaptionen so wieso aufn sack ..immer wieder noch ein mario noch ein luigi noch ein pokemon ...ach lekct mich ..ausser einigen ausnahmen wie RE 4 oder MP 1/2 war aufm gamecube für meinen geschmack e nicht viel los .........wie heissen dann dei rev titel ? vielicht mario geht aufs klo .luigi popt die prinzessin oder mario hustler party 
soory nein danke


----------



## Grossmuffti_Tarkin (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 25.05.2005 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> *Umfrage des Time- Magazine:*
> 
> -gefragt wurde danach, welche der "next generation konsolen" am interessantesten ist: ( über 600.000 abgegebene stimmen) :
> 
> ...



Da scheiden sich wohl die Geister, ich hab auf http://www.gamefront.de folgendes gelesen:



> *EA- und Yahoo-Umfragen zu Next Generation Konsolen*
> 
> 30.05.05 - Electronic Arts hat auf der offiziellen Homepage eine Umfrage gestartet, in der das Unternehmen wissen will, welche Next Generation Konsole man kaufen möchte.
> 
> ...



Desweiteren auch sehr interessant und ebenfalls von Gamefront (bzw. Gamespot):



> *Robbie Bach, Ken Kutaragi und Satoru Iwata kommentieren Next-Gen Konsolen*
> 
> 01.06.05 - Gamespot  hat Aussagen führender Industrievertreter aus der Tageszeitung Asahi Shimbun vom letzten Freitag zusammengefasst, die über die neue Konsolengeneration gesprochen haben.
> 
> ...



[Edit]Gerade eben auf Gamershell gelesen, sehr interessanter Artikel:

The Death of Nintendo: Suicide or Murder? (by Stevie Smith)


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 30.05.2005 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> eins ist für mich schon jetzt klar .........nintendo wird in der netx gen absoulut sang und klanglos untergehn ....die werden sich auf den jap. markt zurück ziehen .wehalb ganz einfach : eine markteinführung feb2007 in europa ist viel zuspät ! zweitens wurde seitens nintendo schon jetzt gesagt ...der revolution wird keine mega maschiene und auf das internet feature wolle man nicht so grossen wert legen wie die konkurenz !
> soory nintendo da erleidet ihr schiffbruch ........und dann kommt dazu das man so nen riesen schmarren wie den game boy micro entwickelt ! in japan mag sich das verkaufen .europa betimmt nid !
> 
> wer heute keine infos liefert zur next gen wird probleme kriegen, nintendo hat das nur sehr spärlich getan .............
> ...




omg was blubberst du denn für eine scheisse von dir?  keine ahnung haben aber lauter dünnschiss von dir geben dummer ps/ms fan boy.
guck mal ins 3dcenter forum da wird sich jeder den game boy mirco holen denn er kann auch mp3 und videos abspielen und sieht noch verdammt gut aus ich habe da noch bei keinen einzigen gelesen das er sich den nicht kauft. also laber mal nicht so ein müll das das teil nur auf den japanischen markt läuft und in europa nicht.
und über den revolution ist noch rein gar nix bekannt aber du kannst schon sagen das sie damit untergehn werden..... träum weiter junge.
und das er erst 2007 kommen soll ist nur ein gerücht und nicht bestätigt. und wenn was ist daran so schlimm? dann werden sie noch genug zeit haben die hardware zu optimieren und zu verbessern und dann werden sie die neuste konsole auf den markt haben.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



> Da scheiden sich wohl die Geister, ich hab auf http://www.gamefront.de folgendes gelesen:
> 
> *EA- und Yahoo-Umfragen zu Next Generation Konsolen*
> 
> ...





...und dann gibts da noch die umfrage der *famitsu* : 



> Die Famitsu hat in ihrer neuesten Ausgabe Leser gefragt, welche Next Generation Konsole sie am meisten interessiert.
> 
> 1. Nintendo Revolution: 42,2 %
> 2. Sony PlayStation3: 39,8 %
> 3. Microsoft Xbox 360: 18,0 %


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



> eins ist für mich schon jetzt klar .........nintendo wird in der netx gen absoulut sang und klanglos untergehn ....die werden sich auf den jap. markt zurück ziehen .wehalb ganz einfach : eine markteinführung feb2007 in europa ist viel zuspät !




kann zum jetzigen zeitpunkt wohl noch keiner sagen, und eine einführung in `07 halte ich fürn gerücht.

klar, dürfte sein, dass nintendo eine andere käuferschicht anspricht, was alleine schon der anvisierte preis verrät.

die rev. wird zur einführung wohl nicht mal halb so viel kosten wie ps3 und xbox360.




> zweitens wurde seitens nintendo schon jetzt gesagt ...der revolution wird keine mega maschiene und auf das internet feature wolle man nicht so grossen wert legen wie die konkurenz !



dass nintendo nicht mit wahnsinniger performance prahlt finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich sympathisch - aber das thema haben wir shcon zur genüge ausdiskutiert. und auch vielen entwicklern dürfte das zu gute kommen, da sich viele ja shcon im vorfeld über die steigenden entwicklungskostne bei der nächsten generation beshcwert haben.

was online- gaming angeht hab` ich ganz andere informationen, denn was ich gehört habe will bigN massiv darauf setzen.




> und dann kommt dazu das man so nen riesen schmarren wie den game boy micro entwickelt ! in japan mag sich das verkaufen .europa betimmt nid !



da bin ich mir noch sicherer, dass du daneben liegst  - das teil wird sich verkaufen wie bekloppt (wenn es zu einem vernünftigen preis auf den markt kommt) .



> der machtkampf wird von MS udnd sony ausgetragen !



irgendwie werden die realitäten verkannt, nintendo ist - was softwareverkäufe angeht - in japan und usa nr .1 - das scheinen einige nicht zu wissen.


----------



## Grossmuffti_Tarkin (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2005 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> > Da scheiden sich wohl die Geister, ich hab auf http://www.gamefront.de folgendes gelesen:
> >
> > *EA- und Yahoo-Umfragen zu Next Generation Konsolen*
> >
> ...



Eben, ich halte von alldem nichts. Spätestens bei Bekanntgabe der Preise springen die meisten wohl von ihrer Meinung wieder ab (wohlmöglich auch nur vorläufig).


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2005 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> > eins ist für mich schon jetzt klar .........nintendo wird in der netx gen absoulut sang und klanglos untergehn ....die werden sich auf den jap. markt zurück ziehen .wehalb ganz einfach : eine markteinführung feb2007 in europa ist viel zuspät !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




genau das meine ich ja er hat keine ahnung von dem was er da labert


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				USS-VOYAGER am 02.06.2005 03:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 01.06.2005 22:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich habe verdammt noch mal ne ahnung von konsolen .......und ich bin auch kein nintendohasser ! im gegenteil .......meine erste konsole war ja ein nintendo !! und sicher weiss ich das nintendo in japan eine riesen nummer ist ........sehr gute verkaufzahlen vorweisen kann ..beispeil der N ds hat sich schon über 250000 mal verkauft... auch der gamecube kann immer noch guten absatz vorweisen ...nur der gamemarkt beseteht erstens nicht nur aus japan .(deshalb habe ich geschriben sie werden sich auf japan konzentrieren, lies meine posts richtig) zweitens habe ich nur gesagt das mich der micor überhaupt nicht überzeugt ! denn wenn du ihn in sachen handling , interaktivität usw.. mit andern misst wirst du fesstellen, das er einfach keine inovation bringt ..........oo videos abspielen wie neu !!!! und nur weil du das in nem forum gelesen hast von nintendo fans , heisst das nicht das er sich gut verkaufen wird ........drittens geht es im konsolenmarkt nicht nr primär um umsatz , sondern um die marktbeherrschung ( und zwar nid nur in japan) und da siehts schlecht aus für nintendo ......udn ja sie werden zu spät uaf den markt kommen für europa und amerika ! nintendo wird wieder zum neischenanbieter ( das  will man ja auch lie smal die gamefront artikel herr obergescheid) .jetzt stellt sich die frage ist das die ichtige strategie? keine haung .....nur ich sage nein .......denn ich sehe einen markt weltweit von 80 millionen sony kunden und einen markt weltweit von MS mit gegen 30 millionen kunden ! beides riesen konzerne und da wird die shclacht geshclagen .ende aus ..............so zu nintendo geh mal die letzten artikel auf gamefront durch ....da steht nintendo erwarten massiven gewinnrückgang fürs letzte geschäftsjahr ?? aha woher kommt das denn ........tja lleine mit portabeln geräten is nix mehr zu holen .......und inovative und gute spiele sidn rara geworden .......sogar nintendo urfirmen wie rare programieren für die x box !!! tjatja wer redet jetzt gequirllte scheisse !!!!

viel spass noch und halt doch zu nintendo ....wird dir trotzdem nix nützen


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

nur so liebe kolegen ...ich würd auf diese umfragen einen scheiss geben .........ist doch klar das in eine us umfrage die x box am meisten erwartet wird .sie kommt ja uch als erstes! und die anderen umfrage sind völlig plakativ ..........wir werden sehn wie es abgeht !

mein motto abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 02.06.2005 07:43 schrieb:
			
		

> mein motto abwarten und tee trinken




auf einmal   

ps: 

wie oft wurde der nds in japan verkauft ? 250.000 mal ?   

pps:

hättest du meinen post richtig gelesen, dann wüsstest du. dass nintendo auch in usa die nr.1 in sachen softwareverkäufen ist - und eben nicht nur in japan

ppps:

ich "halte" weder zu nintendo noch zu sonstwem - warum sollte ich auch ?
ich stehe bei keinem der konsolenhersteller auf der gehaltsliste (leider),
das war lediglich meine halbwegs objektive einschätzung der derzeitgen lage lage - dass auch alles ganz anders kommen kann bestreite ich ja nicht.

so - jetzt ists aber auch gut - und wie du überraschenderwesie selbst gesagt hat :

abwarten und tee trinken !


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 02.06.2005 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 02.06.2005 07:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




des war nicht an dich gerichtet bonkic .......!!! aber is ja auch egal..............nein ch habe nicht geschriben das nintendo die nummer eins is in den usa ..wer behauptet son nen schmarren ........ich sagte ich traue nintendo nicht mehr viel zu in der kommenden generation .......und sie haben sich ja auch so geäuusert in den gamefront artikeln .........sonst lies die mal nach ......


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

soory des war die letze mir bekannte verkaufszahl des psp .......verdreht hier die aktuellen 

http://www.hard-tweakers.de/index.php?area=1&p=news&newsid=14

eins null für dich


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 02.06.2005 07:40 schrieb:
			
		

> USS-VOYAGER am 02.06.2005 03:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bevor ich mit dir weiter rede solltest du mal lernen vernünftig Deutsch zu schreiben


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

hmmm weisst du ich sitz im büro arbeite neben dem schriben der posts..und mein deutsch ist in ordnung ! nur durch s hin und her switchen mach ich tippfehler ..wenn dir das nid passt dann leck mich doch solche kommentare sind nur zum zurückflamen gut.........  

schreib was konstruktives....diese scheiss korrigiererei geht mir so auf den sender ..........geht doch ein grammatikforum !
 
das wär vieleicht eher was für dich


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

(angeblich) erste bilder eines NRev - spiels (killing day) :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruppelt (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

mist du warst schneller
hier die Quelle *g* http://www.ngcfrance.com/news.php?op%E9rande=0&idx=3734&r=1

Ist von der Grafik doch in Ordnung oder? *lacht*
naja leider erst 2007... 

Achja kommt euch das auch so vor als wenn ihr die Screens nicht schonmal geshen habt? Ich glaube auf PS3 oder Xbox 360? Haben ziemliche ähnlichkeit.


----------



## USS-VOYAGER (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

hier eine liste von den games die man beim start des revolution KOSTENLOS runterladen kann und die liste ist noch nicht komplett da werden noch einige dazu kommen:

 NES

10-Yard Fight
Anticipation
Balloon Fight
Barker Bills Trick Shooting
Baseball
Clu Clu Land
Dance Aerobics
Devil World
Doki Doki Panic
Donkey Kong
Donkey Kong 3
Donkey Kong Classics
Donkey Kong Jr
Donkey Kong Jr Math
Dr Mario
Dragon Warrior
Duck Hunt
Excitebike
Famicom Wars
Final Fantasy
Fire Emblem Gaiden
Fire Emblem: Ankokuryuu to Hikari no Tsurugi
Flintstones: The Rescue of Dino and Hoppy
Golf
Gum Shoe
Gyromite
Hogans Alley
Ice Climber
Ice Hockey
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade
Kid Icarus
Kirbys Adventure
Kung Fu
Mach Rider
Mario Bros
Mario Time Machine
Mario is Missing
Mario Fun with Letters
Mario Fun with Numbers
Metroid
Mike Tysons Punch-Out
Mother (Earthbound)
NES Open Golf
Nintendo World Cup
Nuts & Milk
Pin-Bot
Pinball
Play Action Football
Popeye
Pro Wrestling
Punch-Out
RC Pro-Am
Rad Racer
Rad Racer 2
Short Order/Eggsplode
Slalom
Snake Rattle & Roll
Soccer
Stack Up
Star Tropics
Super Mario Bros
Super Mario Bros 2
Super Mario Bros 2 The Lost Levels
Super Mario Bros 3
Super Spike VBall/World Cup Soccer
Super Team Games
Tennis
Tetris
Tetris 2
The Legend of Zelda
To the Earth
Track Meet
Urban Champion
Volleyball
Warios Woods
Wild Gunman
World Class Track Meet
World Cup Soccer
Wrecking Crew
Yoshi (Mario & Yoshi)
Yoshis Cookie
Zelda II The Adventure of Link
Zodas Revenge Star Tropics II
SuperNES

Derby Stallion 98
Donkey Kong Country
Donkey Kong Country 2 Diddy Kongs Quest
Donkey Kong Country 3 Dixie Kongs Double Trouble
Earthbound
F-Zero
FX Fighter
Fire Emblem Monshou no Nazo
Fire Emblem Seisen no Keifu
Fire Emblem Thracia 776
Hyper V-Ball
Ken Griffey Jr Presents Major League Baseball
Ken Griffey Jrs Winning Run
Killer Instinct
Kirby Super Star
Kirbys Avalanche
Kirbys Dream Course
Kirbys Dream Land 3
Kirbys Ghost Trap
Legend
Mario Paint
Mario and Wario
Marios Early Years Preschool Fun
Marios Super Picross
Metal Combat Falcons Revenge
NCAA Basketball
NHL Stanley Cup
Panel de Pon
Picross NP Vol 8
PilotWings
Shigesato Itois No 1 Bass Fishing
Sound Fantasy
Star Fox
Stunt Race FX
Super Famicom Wars
Super Mario Kart
Super Mario RPG Legend of the Seven Stars
Super Mario World
Super Metroid
Super Punch-Out
Super Scope 6
Super Soccer
Super Soccer 2
Super Tennis
Tetris & Dr Mario
Tetris Attack
The Legend of Zelda A Link to the Past
Tinstar
Uniracers (Unirally)
Winter Gold (FX Skiing)
World League Baseball
Yoshis Island Super Mario World 2
Yoshis Safari
N64

1080° Snowboarding
Animal Crossing
Banjo-Kazooie
Banjo-Tooie
Blast Corps
Bomberman 64
Bomberman Hero
Buggie Boogie
Cabbage
Catroots
Climber
Command & Conquer
Creator
Cruisn USA
Cruisn World
Cu-On-Pa
Custom Robo
Custom Robo V2
DD Sequencer
Dezaemon DD
Diddy Kong Racing
Donkey Kong 64
Doubutsu Banchou
Dr Mario 64
Echo-Delta
Emperor of the Jungle
Excitebike 64
F-Zero X
Gendai Dai-Senryaku Ultimate War
GoldenEye 007
Hey You, Pikachu
Jack and the Beanstalk
Ken Griffey Jrs Slugfest
Killer Instinct Gold
Kirby 64 The Crystal Shards
Kirbys Air Ride
Kobe Bryant in NBA Courtside
Major League Baseball Featuring Ken Griffey Jr
Mario Golf
Mario Kart 64
Mario Party
Mario Party 2
Mario Party 3
Mario Tennis 64
Mickeys Speedway USA
Mini Racers
Mischief Makers
Mysterious Dungeon Shiren the Wanderer 2
NBA Courtside 2 Featuring Kobe Bryant
Paper Mario
Perfect Dark
Pilotwings 64
Pokemon Puzzle League
Pokemon Snap
Pokemon Stadium
Pokemon Stadium 2
Pokemon Stadium Gold, Silver, Crystal Version
Ridge Racer 64
Riqa
Shigesato Itois No 1 Bass Fishing
Sin and Punishment Successor to the Earth
Star Fox 64
Star Wars Episode I Racer
Star Wars Battle for Naboo
Star Wars Shadows of the Empire
StarCraft 64
Super Mario 64
Super Smash Bros
Tetrisphere
The Legend of Zelda DD (Ura Zelda, Master Quest)
The Legend of Zelda Majoras Mask
The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
The New Tetris
Waialae Country Club True Golf Classics
Wall Street DD
Wave Race 64
Wayne Gretzkys 3D Hockey
Yoshis Story 

http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=32710&sys=&news=Nintendo%20Revolution:%20G%FCnstig,%20billig,%20kostenlos!&rand=0706162617


----------



## ruppelt (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

*freu*
Jajaa
Aber ich glaube ich kaue mir nun Montag den Gamecube schonmal. 66€ mit Spiel ist einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



> *freu*
> Jajaa



wenn das mit den downloads tatsächlich problemlos und umsonst funktionieren sollte, dann wäre das in der tat eine tolle sache 



> Aber ich glaube ich kaue mir nun Montag den Gamecube schonmal. 66€ mit Spiel ist einfach unschlagbar.]



stimmt, das angebot ist echt unglaublich - da könnt` ich auch glatt noch mal schwach werden.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Hier gibts von verschiedenen XBOX 360 Titeln Trailer in HDTV-Qualität. Flatrate ist von Vorteil. Ein mal mehr denke ich, wenn ich erst mal eine / mehrere von den neuen Konsolen habe, werd ich möglicherweise Schluß machen mit dem teuren PC-Aufrüstwahn und den PC dann nurnoch für alte Titel oder mal'n Strategiespiel etc. verwenden. Die Grafik ist (jedenfalls für meinen Geschmack) gut genug, was dann also den Ausschlag gibt, ist der reine Spielspaß. Z.B. noch höhere Auflösungen halte ich für reine "Spielerei" / Angeberei / Benchmarktest.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...02-b529-469e-ae6a-7417fcde9e12&DisplayLang=en


----------



## LordMephisto (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				USS-VOYAGER am 07.06.2005 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> viele geile Spiele


Na das hört sich ja klasse an. Ich hab das meiste zwar schon für die entsprechenden Konsolen, aber wenn es dazu noch gute Games fürs NRev gibt ist das ding gekauft. Wobei ich mir bei Nintendo da keine Sorgen mache


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

neue famistu umfrage: 




> In der aktuellen Famitsu hat die Zeitschrift Händler, Kunden und Entwickler gefragt, in welche Next Generation Konsole sie die meiste Hoffnung setzen und welche am erfolgreichsten sein wird.
> 
> *Hersteller*
> 
> ...


noch keine Meinung.


----------



## ruppelt (11. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

hier die unbestätigten Spezifikationen des Nitendo:
Rev Specs:
2 G5 1.8GHZ CPUS (NOT 2XCORE)
512K L2 Cache
1200 MHZ Front Side BUS - Xbox 360’s FSB is 1000 MHz
600MHz GPU with 12MB embedded 1T SRAM – 2x Pipes 4x T read?

128MB 1T SRAM MAIN MEMORY 600 MHz (L3 Cache to CPU and GPU)
256MB 400MHZ NEC design embedded DRAM
Embedded 16-BIT HD 7.1Digital sound chip
Dedicated sound bandwidth with zero affect on CPU

6GB HD Dual Layer Panasonic Discs

When combined Rev CPUs equal 3.6 GHz. Uses copper wire for less heat and is 200MHZ faster than X360 via FSB

A 3:1 balance ratio between CPU and RAM

1:1 balance ratio between GPU and Ram

Link: http://nintendo-centrum.blogspot.com/2005/06/more-rumored-revolution-specs.html


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

In der neuesten Famitsu hat die Zeitschrift Händler, Kunden und Entwickler Fragen zu den Next Generation Konsolen gestellt. Ergänzend zu den gestrigen Ergebnissen, hier der zweite Teil der Auswertung (Danke an maskrider).

1. Top 5 der Most Wanted Ausstattungsmerkmale & Funktionen

PlayStation3
1. High Graphics/Calculation Processing Power (94)
2. Verwendet Blu-Ray Disc ROM (53)
3. Hat die Next-Gen CPU Cell (34)
4. Abwärtskompatibel zu PS/PS2 (16)
5. Bis zu sieben Wireless Controller anschließbar (14)

Revolution
1. Man kann Spiele der letzten 20 Jahre herunterladen (145)
2. Neue Eingabemöglichkeit / Neues Interface [noch unbekannt] (55)
3. Wireless Connection Service 'Nintendo Wi-Fi Collection' (4
4. Kleine Abmessungen (26)
5. Unveröffentlichter Anteil an Informationen (25)

Xbox 360
1. Erweiterter Xbox Live Service (100)
2. Besseres Software Lineup (56)
3. High Graphics/Calculation Processing Power (36)
4. Herausnehmbare Festplatte (23)
5. Gehäuse-Design (11)

2. Was denkst Du über das Design der Konsole?

gut - keine Meinung - schlecht

PlayStation3

Hersteller: 41,2 % - 38,2 % - 20,6 %
Handel: 34,1 % - 47,7 - 18,2 %
Endkunden: 31,9 - 27,3 % - 40,8 %

Revolution

Hersteller: 48,6 % - 45,7 % - 5,7 %
Handel: 51,2 % - 37,2 % - 11,6 %
Endkunden: 43,4 % - 43,3 % - 13,3 %

Xbox 360

Hersteller: 43,3 % - 40,0 % - 16,7 %
Handel: 23,3 - 60,4 % - 16,3 %
Endkunden: 31,3 % - 45,1 % - 23,6 %

3. Preisvorstellungen - Wieviel wird die Konsole kosten?

Es werden nur die Preise genannt, welche die meisten Stimmen bekommen haben

Hersteller

PS3: Yen 35.000 - 40.000
Revolution: Yen 25.000 - 30.000
Xbox 360: Yen 35.000 - 40.000

Handel

PS3: Yen 35.000 - 40.000
Revolution: Yen 20.000 - 25.000
Xbox 360: Yen 35.000 - 40.000

Kunden

PS3: Yen 35.000 - 40.000
Revolution: Yen 20.000 - 25.000
Xbox 360: Yen 30.000 - 35.000

in Euro:
Yen 20.000 = Euro 152
Yen 25.000 = Euro 190
Yen 30.000 = Euro 228
Yen 35.000 = Euro 266
Yen 40.000 = Euro 304


4. Most Wanted Spiele

PlayStation3

Handel
1. Metal Gear Solid 4 (30)
2. Devil May Cry 4 (23)
3. Gundam (10)

Endkunden
1. Final Fantasy Serie (90)
2. Metal Gear Solid 4 (73)
3. Neues Gran Turismo (31)

Revolution

Handel
1. Neues Super Smash Bros. (25)
2. Zelda (22)
3. Super Mario (14)

Endkunden
1. Neues Super Smash Bros. (91)
2. Zelda (89)
3. Super Mario (64)

Xbox 360

Handel

1. Blue Dragon (57)
2. Dead or Alive 4 (32)
3. Lost Odyssey (5)

Endkunden

1. Blue Dragon (57)
2. Lost Odyssey (85)
3. Dead or Alive 4 (46)

5. Herstellerfrage: Werden Sie für die Konsole Spiele entwickeln?

PlayStation3
12,8 % - Wir entwickeln bereits Spiele.
38,5 % - Wir werden Spiele entwickeln.
17,9 % - Wir ziehen die Entwicklung in Betracht.
2,6 % - Wir werden keine Spiele entwickeln.
28,2 % - Keine Meinung / unbekannt.

Revolution
0,0 % - Wir entwickeln bereits Spiele.
23,1 % - Wir werden Spiele entwickeln.
17,9 % - Wir ziehen die Entwicklung in Betracht.
10,3 % - Wir werden keine Spiele entwickeln.
48,7 % - Keine Meinung / unbekannt.

Xbox 360
28,2 % - Wir entwickeln bereits Spiele.
12,8 % - Wir werden Spiele entwickeln.
15,4 % - Wir ziehen die Entwicklung in Betracht.
0,0 % - Wir werden keine Spiele entwickeln.
43,6 % - Keine Meinung / unbekannt.

6. Welche Next Generation Konsole wird Marktführer?

PlayStation3 - Revolution - Xbox 360

Hersteller: 63,3 % - 20,0 % - 16,7 %
Handel: 88,7 % - 6,8 % - 4,5 %
Endkunden: 52,8 % - 29,9 % - 17,3 %


----------



## Zerogoki (14. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

übers nintendo hardware sind noch keine technisch spezifischen daten raus, also alle daten die hier gezeigt wurden sind fake. 
ich kann nur eines sagen nintendo wird nicht untergehen...
eine firma die seit 1889 besteht (ja 1889 und nicht 19hundert) wird weiterhin fortbestehen.
ich werde mir so oder so einen revolution kaufen und es ist mir schnuppe was andere leute sagen.
denn ich will nicht auf spassgranaten like zelda und co verpassen, ich finde diese speiele die geilsten und besten die es gibt...
naja ist nur eine meinung ihr müsst sie nich tteilen..verlange ich auch nicht aber ..ich kann es nicht lieiden wenn leute kommen und nintendo als kiddi konsole abtunn, denn diese leute haben noch nie in ihrem leben ein spiel von nintendo gagemd.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



> übers nintendo hardware sind noch keine technisch spezifischen daten raus, also alle daten die hier gezeigt wurden sind fake.



hat keiner was anderes behauptet



> ich kann nur eines sagen nintendo wird nicht untergehen...



wer das behauptet, verkennt die realitäten, oder hat schlichtweg keiner ahnung -also meinungen dieser art am besten ignorieren....



> eine firma die seit 1889 besteht (ja 1889 und nicht 19hundert) wird weiterhin fortbestehen.



...das ist nun allerdings keine bestandsgarantie   




> naja ist nur eine meinung ihr müsst sie nich tteilen..



hat dich irgendwer angegriffen, oder warum gehst du so in die offensive ?   



> ich kann es nicht lieiden wenn leute kommen und nintendo als kiddi konsole abtunn, denn diese leute haben noch nie in ihrem leben ein spiel von nintendo gagemd.



seh` ich ähnlich - wer bisher noch nie ein nintendo- spiel " gefühlt" hat, der sollte es tunlichst unterlassen irgendwelche abwertenden kommentare darüber abzugeben.
und das gelall von wegen "kiddie- konsole" ist doh mittlerweile echt geschichte, oder ?
und wenn nicht, gilt in diesem fall auch wieder: ignorieren (auch wenns mir selbst schwer fällt    )


----------



## lightchris (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Natürlich wird Nintendo "irgendwann" untergehen, wie wohl jede ander Firma über kurz oder lang auch.

Aber wenn ich Bonkic richtig verstanden habe (wenn doch, folgendes bitte "ignorieren"  ), soll das schon bald geschehen? Das empfinde ich nun wieder als reichlich unwahrscheinlich. Die nächste Konsolengeneration wird ziemlich sicher noch erscheinen, danach könnte man über ein Ende auf _diesem_ Sektor spekulieren, aber imho gibt es da noch viel zu wenig Anhaltspunkte für Spekulationen. Aber selbst wenn Nintendo mehr oder weniger gezwungen sein wird, aus dem Konsolengeschäft auszusteigen (siehe Sega), so dominieren sie doch weiterhin stark den Handheld-Bereich, und als Spieleschmiede wird der Untergang einer so wichtigen Firma sowieso nicht so schnell kommen können.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				lightchris am 17.06.2005 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich wird Nintendo "irgendwann" untergehen, wie wohl jede ander Firma über kurz oder lang auch.
> 
> Aber wenn ich Bonkic richtig verstanden habe (wenn doch, folgendes bitte "ignorieren"  ), soll das schon bald geschehen? .




da hast du mich in der tat vollkommen falsch verstanden.   
ich halte die diskussion über einen angeblichen " untergang" für absolut lächerlich und wer so was in die welt setzt hat keine ahnung ( nintendo ist in usa und japan nr.1 was die softwareverkäufe angeht, beherrscht 95 % des handheldmarktes etc.) .

ich hoffe, damit wäre das richtig gestellt.


----------



## LordMephisto (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 16.06.2005 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> > ich kann es nicht lieiden wenn leute kommen und nintendo als kiddi konsole abtunn, denn diese leute haben noch nie in ihrem leben ein spiel von nintendo gagemd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verstehe ich auch nicht. Das Image sollte doch mal langsam Geschichte sein. Nintendo Spiele sehen zwar kindisch aus (Grafikstil) sind aber spielerisch Erwachsener als jedes MK der 2D Zeit   
Die Auflagen haben sich seit Mortal Kombat 1 auch in Luft aufgelöst (und daher stammt das image ja im grunde).


----------



## lightchris (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 17.06.2005 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe, damit wäre das richtig gestellt.



Ist es, ist es.  
Sry nochmal. Ich weiß auch nicht, was ich da gelesen habe. Dabei nehm' ich doch gar keine Drogen


----------



## MrKillingspree (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Also ich werd mir auf jeden Fall den Nrev holen, unabhänging von der technischen Leistung, mir reichen die Nintendo- Spieleserien und die totale Abwärtskompatibilität vollkommen aus als Kaufgrund.
Die PS 3 werd ich mir nach der ersten Preissenkung holen, damit mir nicht die ganzen guten PS 3- exklusiven Spiele und die guten Third- Party Spiele (die wahrscheinlich wieder nicht für Nintendo rauskommen) entgehen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

*Ein paar Einzelheiten zur NextGen- Hardware:*


*PS 3 *



> Reports have surfaced saying that the version of Sony's new console shown at the E3 was using only 75 percent of the machines final capabilities.
> 
> According to a report on Gamespot.com, the final version of the PlayStation 3 will be more powerful than the version Sony was running at this year's E3.
> 
> ...




*XBox 360*



> - Die Xbox360 unterstützt Komponentenvideo (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, für Nordamerika) und Chinch. Zusätzliche Kabel für besseres Bildsignal (S-Video, SCART RGB, und VGA) sind käuflich zu erwerben.
> 
> - Xbox 360 wird High Definition Video in VC1 Format (WMVHD) unterstützen. Zur Zeit gibt die Xbox360 noch kein 1080p wieder, allerdings wird dies wohl nachgerüstet werden, sobald Konsumentenbedarf besteht.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruppelt (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Neues ist wohl gerüchtweise zum Controller des Revolutions raus.
So soll er  einen LCD-Bildschirm, Bewegungssensor, möglicherweise integrierter Prozessor und Möglichkeit zum Einscannen von Dokumenten  besitzen.
Quelle:http://www.justgamers.de/?page=news&news_id=24636
Und Originaltext. http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=/netahtml/search-bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=ptxt&s1=nintendo.ASNM.&OS=AN/nintendo&RS=AN/nintendo

Klingt für mich wirklich super spanned. Außerdem ist wohl eine Werbung aufgetaucht in der der Rev. für Märtz 2006 angekündigt wird. Aber acuh dies ist noch nciht bestätigt.


----------



## ruppelt (25. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

hier die Anzeige:
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=/netahtml/search-bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=ptxt&s1=nintendo.ASNM.&OS=AN/nintendo&RS=AN/nintendo


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

*Revolution im März `06 ? *

im netz ist eine geleakte - evtl. gefakte - (ich hasse diese unnötigen englischen ausdrücke, aber was dümmeres fällt mir grad nicht ein ) werbeanzeige für nrev aufgetaucht: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lightchris (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 26.06.2005 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> *Revolution im März `06 ? *
> 
> im netz ist eine geleakte - evtl. gefakte - (ich hasse diese unnötigen englischen ausdrücke, aber was dümmeres fällt mir grad nicht ein )[...]



Wie wärs mit "gefälschte"? 

Auch wenn mir die Anzeige recht gut gefällt, glaube ich dennoch nicht an deren Echtheit. Ich denke, Nintendo wird uns schon wissen lassen, wenn es wirklich etwas neues gibt.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2005)

*XBox 360 im November ?*



> Wir kochen heute mal wieder ein wenig, denn es gibt neues aus der Gerüchteküche: diesmal zur Xbox 360.
> 
> Diverse Fanseiten berichten aktuell von einem Release der neuen Konsole am *4.November *dieses Jahres. - Darüber hinaus soll die Xbox 360 wohlmöglich in schwarz erscheinen. - Was durchaus möglich sein könnte, denn Sonys Playstation 3 soll in drei verschiedenen Farben auf den Markt kommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (31. Juli 2005)

*PS 3 - Details*

Ein paar Einzelheiten zur PS 3 :



> Keine Memory Cards
> Es wird keine Memory Cards mehr für die Playstation 3 geben. Die Abwärtskompatibilität wird aber durch die Memory Stick Duo Cards, bekannt von der PSP, trotzdem gewährleistet.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Solon25 (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: PS 3 - Details*



			
				Bonkic am 31.07.2005 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Memory Cards
> Es wird keine Memory Cards mehr für die Playstation 3 geben. Die Abwärtskompatibilität wird aber durch die Memory Stick Duo Cards, *bekannt von der PSP*, trotzdem gewährleistet.


Der PSP ist hier noch nicht mal released. Wie soll man da die Memory Sticks kennen     :-o


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2005)

*XBox 360 - Preis und Releasetermin ?*



> walmart listet die xbox 360 für den *4. november *diesen jahres und setzt einen preis von *299,96 $ *an.
> spiele sollen um die 60 $ kosten.



walmart als quelle dürfte relativ verlässlich sein, da walmart der grösste videospiele händler in den staaten ist - aber offiziell ist das natürlich trotzdem noch nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (3. August 2005)

*PS 3 erst 2007 ?*



> Laut dem Analystenteam von Wedbush Morgan Securities könnte Sony die Veröffentlichung der PlayStaton 3 bis 2007 verzögern. Sony gab bisher den Starttermin mit "Frühjahr 2006" an. In dem Szenario der Analysten würde Microsoft den Preis der Xbox nach dem Launch der Nachfolgekonsole auf 99 Dollar senken. Sony würde reagieren und den Preis der PlayStation 2 seinerseits auf 99 Dollar reduzieren. Mit der Preissenkung könnte Sony laut den Analysten von der Xbox 360 ablenken. Gleichzeitig könnte man die Hardware immer noch profitabel verkaufen, da die Herstellungskosten weiter unter dem Verkaufspreis lägen. Erst wenn das Potential der PlayStation 2 ausgeschöpft ist, würde Sony schließlich die PS3 auf den Markt bringen. Dadurch ließen sich auch Produktionsengpässe zum Launch vermeiden.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (3. August 2005)

*AW: PS 3 erst 2007 ?*

Es verdichten sich Gerüchte, daß der digitale HDMI-Ausgang bei XBOX360 komplett entfällt, was man auch indirekt aus den letzten Techinfos entnehmen kann. Dann wäre HDTV nur noch über Komponentenkabel möglich.
Die Konfiguration des Analogvideoausgangs soll für PC-Monitore darstellbar sein.  Link:http://www.computerbase.de/news/con...ft/2005/august/neuigkeiten_zubehoer_xbox_360/


Hier gibts weitere XBOX-Infos und einen kurzen Resident Evil 5 Trailer:
http://www.xboxworld.de/index.php?option=content&task=category&sectionid=1&id=30&Itemid=73


----------



## Bonkic (3. August 2005)

*nVidia CEO zum PS3 - Preis*



> In einem Gespräch mit Beyond3D hat Jen-Hsun Huang, CEO von NVIDIA, über den Preis des Grafik-Chips GeForce 7800 GTX gesprochen. Demnach hat Nvidia nach Meinung von Beyond3D die Preisbarriere von USD 499 (Euro 406 / Yen 55.612) bereits übertroffen.
> 
> Huang antwortet, dass er nicht sicher ist, ober es überhaupt so eine Preisgrenze mit USD 499 gibt: Man müsste den Preis des GeForce 7800 GTX vielmehr auf eine Stufe bringen, bei der ihn ein Enthusiast kaufen würde. Anschließend sagte Huang, dass Nvidia bei seiner Preispolitik ähnlich denken würde wie Sony bei der Preisgestaltung der PlayStation3.
> 
> Bereits im letzten Monat sagte Ken Kutaragi, Präsident von Sony Computer Entertainment, in einem Gespräch mit der Zeitung Toyo Keizai, dass die Leute für die PS3 länger arbeiten sollen, wenn sie sich eine leisten wollen. Kurz darauf bestätigte er gegenüber Yahoo, dass 'sie [PS3] sehr teuer sein wird'.


----------



## reddrag0n (9. August 2005)

*AW: PS 3 xbox360*

bei xbox360 wirds doch wieder so sein das man sich spiele in der videothek ausleihen kann und dann auf die platte spielen kann oder?
gibts des bei der ps auch?


----------



## Bonkic (11. August 2005)

*XBox360  Spielepreise ~ 40 €  ?*



> Der britische Ableger von Amazon hat seit kurzer Zeit auch Spiele für die Xbox 360 im Angebot. Das Überraschende dabei ist der Preis.
> 
> Für die meisten Launchtitel wie Kameo, Perfect Dark: Zero oder kurze Zeit später erscheinende Titel wie Call of Duty 2 und Tony Hawk's American Wasteland werden nur 29.99 Pfund verlangt. Das sind umgerechnet knapp 42 Euro. Andere Spiele wie GUN werden für 32.99 Pfund angeboten.
> 
> Damit werden die Spiele wohl günstiger sein, als bisher erwartet. Wenn die Preise sich in Deutschland auch auf diesem Niveau bewegen, dann wäre dies ein positives Signal.



das wäre in der tat eine riesenüberrachung, falls die preise generell so niedrig ausfallen sollten.
kann ich mir zwar kaum vorstellen, aber mal schauen.

auf jeden falls wärs ein riesenargument für die xbox360, wenn die spiele tatsächlich ein drittel  billiger wären als die der jetztigen generation und wohl auch die der ps3 konkurenz.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. August 2005)

*AW: XBox360  Spielepreise ~ 40 €  ?*

Also wenn das wirklich die Preise wäre...
Nur so ganz glauben kann man es noch nicht. Sollte da so ein Preisunterschied zwischen Amazon.de und Amazon.co.uk sein, dann werden sich die Engländer wohl in Zukunft über einige zusätzliche Bestellung freuen können.


----------



## Bonkic (11. August 2005)

*AW: XBox360  Spielepreise ~ 40 €  ?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.08.2005 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn das wirklich die Preise wäre...
> Nur so ganz glauben kann man es noch nicht. Sollte .




ich wie gesagt auch nicht.
microsoft könnte sich wohl eine zeitlang die subvention der spiele leisten, aber wie soll dann jemals geld mit der videospiel- sparte verdient werden ( wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass die entwicklungskosten nicht gerade sinken werden )  ?  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. August 2005)

*AW: XBox360  Spielepreise ~ 40 €  ?*



			
				Bonkic am 11.08.2005 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> microsoft könnte sich wohl eine zeitlang die subvention der spiele leisten, aber wie soll dann jemals geld mit der videospiel- sparte verdient werden ( wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass die entwicklungskosten nicht gerade sinken werden )  ?  :-o


Die Games kommen ja nicht alle von MS. Man könnte es sich höchstens so erklären, daß zum Launch die Gamepreise etwas geringer gehalten werden von den Publishern, damit die Leute mehr kaufen. Wenn man schon für die Konsole und zusätzliche Hardware (VGA Kabel, weitere Gamepads, Ladestation, etc.) Geld ausgibt, dann wird es man sich sicherlich sehr gut überlegen wie viele Spiele dazu gekauft werden.


----------



## Bonkic (11. August 2005)

*AW: XBox360  Spielepreise ~ 40 €  ?*



> Die Games kommen ja nicht alle von MS.



aber microsoft vergiebt die entwicklerlizenzen auf diesem wege wäre durchaus eine subventionierung möglich ( auch wenns was ganz neues wär) .



> Man könnte es sich höchstens so erklären, daß zum Launch die Gamepreise etwas geringer gehalten werden von den Publishern, damit die Leute mehr kaufen. Wenn man schon für die Konsole und zusätzliche Hardware (VGA Kabel, weitere Gamepads, Ladestation, etc.) Geld ausgibt, dann wird es man sich sicherlich sehr gut überlegen wie viele Spiele dazu gekauft werden.



gehe auch davon aus, dass es sich nur um lockangebote zum launch handelt - auf dauer kann das nicht durchzuhalten sein.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. August 2005)

*AW: XBox360  Spielepreise ~ 40 €  ?*



			
				Bonkic am 11.08.2005 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> 
> gehe auch davon aus, dass es sich nur um lockangebote zum launch handelt - auf dauer kann das nicht durchzuhalten sein.



Gerade zum Launch verkaufen sich die Spiele gut. Jeder der eine neue Konsole zum Start kauft, will ja auch damit spielen. Sprich, er kauft sich mindestens 1 Spiel. Da aber normalerweise gar nicht soo viele Starttitel zum Release erscheinen, müsste man die nicht noch extra billiger anbieten, um sie zu verkaufen. Die XBox360 ist dazu die erste neue Konsole und bräuchte daher überhaupt nicht um Preise felischen.


----------



## Bonkic (11. August 2005)

*AW: XBox360  Spielepreise ~ 40 €  ?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.08.2005 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 11.08.2005 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




seh`  ich anders -
durch billige spielepreise zum start könnten viele die ansonsten auf die ps3 gewartet hätten - und davon gibts sicher jede menge, zumal die ps2 noch recht gut im saft steht  - doch vom kauf  einer xbox360 überzeugt werden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. August 2005)

*AW: XBox360  Spielepreise ~ 40 €  ?*



			
				Bonkic am 11.08.2005 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 11.08.2005 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht nur das. Gerade in der heutigen Zeit überlegen es sich viele doppelt, wenn der Preis hoch ist.  Da gibt man ja sonst bald mehr für Zusatzhardware und Games aus als für die Konsole. Ich werde garantiert keine 60 und mehr € für ein Game ausgeben.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. August 2005)

*AW: XBox360  Spielepreise ~ 40 €  ?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.08.2005 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde garantiert keine 60 und mehr € für ein Game ausgeben.



Aber heutige (neue) Konsolenspiele kosten doch schon 50-60€?
Ich bin eher von einer Preissteigerung auf 55-65€ ausgegangen.


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2005)

*Gameboy Micro für 99 €*

hat zwar direkt nix mit der nächsten generation zu tun, aber egal :





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Seit der E³ ist der Gameboy Micro in aller Munde. Von hier hört man, er wird gekauft und von da hört man, er ist sinnlos, doch was alle interessiert ist wie viel das Prachtstück nun kosten wird.
> 
> Nun ist es (fast) raus: Der Gameboy Micro wird in Amerika für 100$ erhältlich sein. Nintendo hat das noch nicht richtig bestätigt, doch es klingt einleuchtend.
> 
> Weitere Gerüchte (oder etwas mehr) sagen, dass der Gameboy Micro am 04. November 2005 für 99,99€ erscheint. Genaueres erfahren wir wohl erst auf der Games Convention, doch auch das kann man sich gut vorstellen, denn Nintendo hat auch angekündigt, dass Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones und Donkey Kong Country 3 am 04. November erscheint. Sollte das alles stimmen, kann es auch gut sein, dass Camelot's Mario Tennis Advance, Wario Ware Twisted sowie Dynasty Warriors Advance an diesem Tag erscheinen um genug neues Potenzial für den Micro zu bieten. Bisher sind das jedoch alles Spekulationen.




ich prophezeie mal, dass das gerät zu diesem preis ( der ja durchaus realitstisch ist)  reissenden absatz finden wird.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. August 2005)

*AW: XBox360  Spielepreise ~ 40 €  ?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.08.2005 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 11.08.2005 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber 60€ oder mehr gebe ich nicht aus. Da warte ich. Inzwischen fallen die Preise auch da recht schnell (Doom 3 im April für die Xbox rausgekommen und nun schon für 26€ bei Okaysoft) oder aber man bekommt die Importversion preiswerter. Wenn man mal bei z.B. Play.com schaut, da findet man selbst bei den Neuerscheinungen kaum ein Spiel für über 50€.


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2005)

*John Carmack zur NextGen ( auf der QuakeCon )*



> Carmack hat bereits ein paar Wochen mit der Entwicklung für die Xbox 360 verbracht: In den nächsten sechs Monaten wird er seine Zeit weiter darin investieren.
> 
> - Carmack hofft, dass es zum ersten Mal möglich sein wird, dass Spiele für PC und Konsole gleichzeitig erscheinen werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. August 2005)

*AW: XBox360  Spielepreise ~ 40 €  ?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.08.2005 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 11.08.2005 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte auch an Doom3 liegen 

Aber es könnte schon stimmen, irgendwann kann man die Spiele nicht mehr teurer verkaufen, egal wie aufwändig sie sind (z.B. 100€ würde heute und auch  in der Zukunft wohl kaum einer bezahlen).
Andererseits, wenn XBox360/PS3-Spiele durchschnittlich 10€ teurer wären als heutige Titel, dann rechnet sich das erst nach 6 Spielen. Erst da hätte man bei den alten Spielen genug Geld für ein weiteres Spiel "gespart".
Also für den selben Preis bei der PS3: 6 Spiele, bei der PS2 7 Spiele.
Macht imo nicht soo viel aus, außer man ist Schüler etc.

höhere Preise sind ja schon nachvollziehbar, die Entwickler müssen  in neue Technik investieren und heutzutage haben Spiele noch oft aufwändige Stories, Animationen (motion capturing), Recherchen (Landschaften angucken), längere Entwicklung usw.

Noch nebenbei
Die Uralt-Gameboyspiele haben damals 30€+ gekostet. Mal abgesehen davon, dass da viele Spielspaß-granaten darunter waren, bekommt man heute ja schon etwas mehr geboten.
Und auf der PS1 habe ich mir noch die Final Fantasy Spiele für 120DM gekauft!

Früher war also nicht unbedingt = vieel billiger

Da Zocken immer mehr zum Massenmedium werden wird, werden in Zukunft vielleicht die Preise sogar sinken (da höhere Stückzahlen verkauft werden).
Die Idee, nur noch gute, gefragte, wenige Spiele zu entwickeln würde dies zwar auch ermöglichen, ist aber imo schlecht für die Vielfalt und Innovationen.


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2005)

*Todd Hollenshead von id Software zur NextGen*



> - Lange Zeit waren Konsolen nicht für Ego-Shooter geeignet, was an der Steuerung lag. Doch mit den Dual Analog Sticks und dem Erfolg von Halo hat sich das geändert. Zwar hätte man immer noch nicht die Präzision einer Tastatur und Maus wie beim PC, doch würden sich Ego-Shooter auf Konsolen sehr gut verkaufen und haben viele Fans.
> 
> - *Quake 4 könnte für PC und Xbox 360 möglicherweise zeitgleich ausgeliefert werden*, weil sie das Spiel bei Raven für beide Systeme parallel in Arbeit befindet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2005)

*XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF*

*so langsam wird der preis konkret - indirekt gibt microsoft den preis für die schweiz bekannt !!!*



> Jetzt lohnt es sich ganz besonders, Ihren Kunden Multi-Year Open- und Open-Subscription-Lizenzen (MYO bzw. OSL) anzubieten: Denn bis am 30. September 2005 belohnen wir Sie mit tollen Prämien, wenn Sie Lizenzen für mindestens 25 PCs pro Kunde verkaufen. Je mehr Sie verkaufen, desto wertvollere Prämien können Sie sich sichern: zum Beispiel einen wertvollen Montblanc® Kugelschreiber oder sogar eine brandneue XBOX 360™ Spielkonsole im Wert von CHF 600.--!




http://www.microsoft.com/switzerland/partner/de/news/reseller.mspx


----------



## Bonkic (17. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*

*microsoft hat die information ruckzuck wieder von der seite entfernt, das könnte in der tat heissen, dass es sich um den echten preis handelt .*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*

400€, sollte die nicht viiiel billiger werden?


----------



## Bonkic (17. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.08.2005 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> 400€, sollte die nicht viiiel billiger werden?




gerüchten zufolge kostet die version mit hd 399 $ ( bzw. 399 € ), die ohne 299 $ ( bzw. 299 € ) .


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*



			
				Bonkic am 17.08.2005 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 17.08.2005 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gibts da auch 2 Versionen bzw. ne einbaubare Festplatte wie bei der PS3?!
Die sollte standardmäßig dabei sein! Später verkauft sie sich wieder nicht gut (siehe PS2) und kaum ein Spiel unterstützt sie -> Teufelskreis.
Ich will bei ner Konsole Spielstände, Herunter geladene Extras (Patchs, neue Levels etc.) und Spiele mit längeren Ladezeiten speichern können. Eigene Mp3s im Spiel sollten auch selbstverständlich sein (außer bei Storyspielen wie z.B. MGS oder FF).

So ein Unfug, die Festplatte weg zu lassen nur um die Konsole in einer billigeren Variante verkaufen zu können. Da könnte man ja auch den Grafikchip weglassen und die Konsole für 150€ verkaufen... Dann kaufen alle diese Version (ist ja billiger...) und die Entwickler hören irgendwann ganz auf die Grafikchips zu unterstützen, hat ja eh kaum einer


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*



> GC: Xbox 360 ab Euro 299,99
> 
> 17.08.05 - Microsoft hat laut Xbox360IGN auf der Games Convention angekündigt, dass die Xbox 360 ab Euro 299,99 zu haben sein wird (USA: USD 299,99 / UK: 299 britische Pfund). Dieses Basissystem beeinhaltet die Konsole, einen Controller, eine Faceplate, ein Standard AV-Kabel und eine Xbox Live Silver Mitgliedschaft.
> 
> Die Komplettsystem der Xbox 360 kostet Euro 399,99 (USA: USD 399,99 / UK: 279,99): Es besteht aus Konsole, Wireless Controller, 20 GB Festplatte, Faceplate, Headset, Component HD AV Kabel, Ethernet Kabel, Xbox Live Silver Mitgliedschaft und einer Fernbedienung (nur für kurze Zeit).


Quelle: Gamefront


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*

Genauere Infos zu den beiden Paketen und Preisen für Zubehör ist bekannt.
Findet man hier.
Während Ladestation und Akku ja recht preiswert sind will MS doch satte 99€ für ne 20GB HD.


----------



## PowerPete (17. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*

Schaut mal bei  www.golem.de/0508/39913.html  dei Screenshots von Xbox 360 alter schwede  . Bei der Grafikpracht, muss man anerkennen, dass das Preisleistungsverhältnis nicht schlecht ist. Es steht natürlich außer Fage, dass der PC immer noch ein besserer Allrounder ist, aber wenn man Hauptsächlich zockt, dann ist det Ding der Hammer. Bis wir ruckelfrei so eine Grafik haben bruachts mindesten 1-1,5 Jahre und mindestens das doppelte an Geld. Man ich will so ein Teil sabber


----------



## Leddernilpferd (17. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*



			
				PowerPete am 17.08.2005 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut mal bei  www.golem.de/0508/39913.html  dei Screenshots von Xbox 360 alter schwede  . Bei der Grafikpracht, muss man anerkennen, dass das Preisleistungsverhältnis nicht schlecht ist. Es steht natürlich außer Fage, dass der PC immer noch ein besserer Allrounder ist, aber wenn man Hauptsächlich zockt, dann ist det Ding der Hammer. Bis wir ruckelfrei so eine Grafik haben bruachts mindesten 1-1,5 Jahre und mindestens das doppelte an Geld. Man ich will so ein Teil sabber




ist schon wahnsinn was die neue hardware leistet  
aber braucht man DAFÜR (bitte link anklicken)wirklich soviel rechenleistung ?


----------



## PowerPete (17. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 17.08.2005 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> PowerPete am 17.08.2005 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx ich bin halt zu blöd für einen link  
Schaut einfach bei ///  http://www.golem.de/0508/39913.html   ///


----------



## GreenSoda (17. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*



			
				PowerPete am 17.08.2005 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Bis wir ruckelfrei so eine Grafik haben bruachts mindesten 1-1,5 Jahre und mindestens das doppelte an Geld. Man ich will so ein Teil sabber



Ich bleib bei meinen 6 Monaten   ...aber mal abgesehen davon bin ich etwas entäuscht: Ich hatte gehofft das eine Festplatte standardmässig dabei sein würde...klar ohne für 299 ist ein echt guter Preis -aber so werden alle Entwickler wieder nicht bei der Entwicklung ihrere Spiele davon ausgehen können, dass ihre Kunde eine Platte in ihrer XboX haben...zudem die 20GB so mickrig sind, dass MS wohl nicht von Haus aus erlaubt Spiele für bessere Ladezeiten auf der Platte abzulegen 

Nun ich werde mir dann vermutlich dennoch die 299 Variante kaufen -warum auch zu teureren greifen, wenn mann auf der Spieleseite ehh keine Vorteile erwarten kann ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*



			
				GreenSoda am 17.08.2005 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ich werde mir dann vermutlich dennoch die 299 Variante kaufen -warum auch zu teureren greifen, wenn mann auf der Spieleseite ehh keine Vorteile erwarten kann ?


IMO keine gute IDee. Du bekommst für 399€ sehr viel mehr an Wertm was sich sicherlich wunderbar verkaufen läßt bei eBay.


----------



## Bonkic (17. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.08.2005 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Während Ladestation und Akku ja recht preiswert sind will MS doch satte 99€ für ne 20GB HD.




das ist echt ein witz.

hätte doch mit mindestens 40, oder eher noch 80 gb gerechnet.


----------



## LordMephisto (17. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*



			
				Bonkic am 17.08.2005 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 17.08.2005 15:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vorallem 99€ für 20BG   
Ist den schon raus welches Format die HDD haben wird? 
Naja ich warte eh noch bis mindestens nächstes Jahr bevor ich mich entscheide ob ich mir überhaupt die XB360 kaufe. Mal sehen bis dahin gibt es ja vielleicht schon die Möglichkeit, wie bei der XB, die Festplatte gegen eine größere zu tauschen.


----------



## Bonkic (17. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*



			
				LordMephisto am 17.08.2005 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 17.08.2005 19:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




neben der hd ist ja bei der teureren variante noch diverser anderer schnickschnack dabei ( wie nali ja auch schon geschrieben hat) :

*Xbox 360 Basissystem 'Core System' (Euro 299,99)*- Xbox 360 Konsole
- ein Controller mit Kabel
- Faceplate (Farbstil 'chill' weiß)
- Standard AV-Kabel
- Xbox Live Silber Mitgliedschaft


*Xbox 360 Komplettset 'Premium Edition' (Euro 399,99)*
- Xbox 360 Konsole
- 20 GB Festplatte (tragbar)
- Wireless Controller
- Faceplate (Farbstil 'chill' weiß)
- Headset
- Component HD AV Kabel
- Ethernet Kabel
- Xbox Live Silber Mitgliedschaft
- limitierte Fernbedienung


----------



## LordMephisto (17. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*



			
				Bonkic am 17.08.2005 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> neben der hd ist ja bei der teureren variante noch diverser anderer schnickschnack dabei ( wie nali ja auch schon geschrieben hat) :


Ich habe Nalis post jetzt so verstanden (sein Link funzt bei mir leider nicht), dass die HDD einzelnd 99€ kosten soll. Also als Zubehör. Insgesamt finde ich das zweite Paket auch besser und auf das bezieht sich meine Frage/Meinung zur HDD auch


----------



## Bonkic (17. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*



			
				LordMephisto am 17.08.2005 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Nalis post jetzt so verstanden (sein Link funzt bei mir leider nicht), dass die HDD einzelnd 99€ kosten soll. Also als Zubehör.




ist auch so :

Zubehörpreise:
- Faceplate ($19.99 U.S. / €19.99 / £14.99)
- Xbox 360 Controller ($39.99 U.S. / €34.99 / £24.99)
- Component HD AV Cable ($39.99 U.S. / €29.99 / £19.99)
*- Xbox 360 Hard Drive 20 GB ($99.99 U.S. / €99.99 / £69.99)*- Xbox 360 Memory Unit 64 MB ($39.99 U.S. / €34.99 / £22.99)
- Xbox 360 Wireless Controller ($49.99 U.S. / €44.99 / £32.99)
- Xbox 360 Play & Charge Kit. ($19.99 U.S. / €19.99 / £14.99)
- Xbox 360 rechargeable Battery Pack. ($11.99 U.S. / €14.99 / £9.99)
- Xbox 360 Wireless Networking Adapter ($99.99 U.S. / €79.99 / £59.99)
- Xbox 360 Headset ($19.99 U.S. / €19.99 / £14.99)
- Xbox 360 Universal Media Remote ($29.99 U.S. / €29.99 / £19.99)
- Xbox 360 S-Video AV Cable (nur in USA) / Xbox 360 SCART AV Cable (nur in Europa) je $29.99 U.S./€24.99/£17.99
- Xbox 360 VGA HD AV Cable. ($39.99 U.S./€29.99/£19.99)


dann stell ich mir nur die frage, wer sich die xbox ohne hd kauft, wenn das memory ding alleine schon 35 € kostet ( ich geh ` ja mal davon aus, dass man auf hdd speichern kann) .


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*



			
				Bonkic am 17.08.2005 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> dann stell ich mir nur die frage, wer sich die xbox ohne hd kauft, wenn das memory ding alleine schon 35 € kostet ( ich geh ` ja mal davon aus, dass man auf hdd speichern kann) .


Du kannst auf HDD speichern. Es ist wirklich quasi Beschiß, der da gemacht wird. Das Gerät ohne Speichermedium auszuliefern ist Schwachsinn sondergleichen. Und ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, daß einige Games ne HD brauchen werden. Spätestens für Live bräuchte man da was. Und da kann sich ja jeder für mit Silber Account – den es zu jeder Konsole gibt – Demos kostenlos runterladen. Nur wohin? Auf ne 64MB Speicherkarte?  Die teurere Variante bietet zwar schön viel, aber vieles was man vielleicht gar nicht will. Oder es kommen weitere Extrakosten auf einen zu, wie Kabel und Lademöglichkeiten. Aber dafür kann man sich über solchen Nippes wie ne Fernbedienung freuen. 

Edit:
*Wer will kann sich die Konsole bei Amazon bestellen:*


----------



## Bonkic (18. August 2005)

*Interview mit Mitch Koch von Microsoft*



> - Durch die fehlende Festplatte beim Xbox 360 Basissystem ist dieses Modell nicht in der Lage, durch Abwärtskompatibiltät Xbox-Spiele (z.B. Halo, Halo 2, usw.) laufen zu lassen; dazu ist die nachrüstige Festplatte notwendig



na klasse, ohne hdd würde einem also eines der interessantesten features entgehen



> - Die Entwickler können laut Game Informer _eigentlich_ kein Spiel machen, das die Festplatte voraussetzt, weil sie nicht Teil des Xbox 360 Basissystems ist und diese Kunden die Software nicht spielen könnten. Koch wird gefragt, was die Entwickler-Gemeinde dazu gesagt hat



ob das die entwickler interessiert ist wohl `ne andere frage   



ergo kann man bei kauf wohl in keinem fall auf die hdd verzichten.
die basis variante existiert wohl nur zu werbezwecken ( "xbox360 - ab 299 €") .


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. August 2005)

*AW: Interview mit Mitch Koch von Microsoft*



			
				Bonkic am 18.08.2005 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ergo kann man bei kauf wohl in keinem fall auf die hdd verzichten.
> die basis variante existiert wohl nur zu werbezwecken ( "xbox360 - ab 299 €") .


So ist es. Nur für Werbung bzw. um auf Kundenfang zu gehen, die meinen mit der preiswerten Variante ein Schnäppchen gemacht zu haben.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. August 2005)

*Videos der Pressekonferenzen*

Es gibt die Videos der Pressekonferenzen von MS, Sondy und Nintendo als Video. Allerdings ist der Server doch arg überlastet. 
Microsoft Pressekonferenz (220 MB)
Nintendo Pressekonferenz (241 MB)
Sony Pressekonferenz (159 MB)


----------



## Solon25 (18. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.08.2005 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Spätestens für Live bräuchte man da was.


Nicht zu vergessen das man für den X-Box Live Zugang eine Kreditkarte und DSL braucht und es bisher ~60€/Jahr kostet. Ich pranger das jetzt nicht an, schliesslich bieten die Freundeslisten an, in denen man sehen kann ob ein Freund online ist und in welchen Spiel. Weiterhin ist der Voice-Service nicht zu vergessen. Nur welcher Schüler hat eine KK oder bekommt den Account über die Eltern? Ich denke die wenigsten.

Wenn ich mir so WarDevil anschaue   möcht ich schon gerne eine X-Box360 haben, denn die PS-3 kommt wohl sehr viel später. Da wächst ein gutes Spiel heran.. Trailer 1 reicht aus. Die anderen 2 sind nur kurze Schnipsel aus Trailer 1


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Preis offiziell bei 600 CHF  -Update*



			
				Solon25 am 18.08.2005 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht zu vergessen das man für den X-Box Live Zugang eine Kreditkarte und DSL braucht und es bisher ~60€/Jahr kostet. Ich pranger das jetzt nicht an, schliesslich bieten die Freundeslisten an, in denen man sehen kann ob ein Freund online ist und in welchen Spiel. Weiterhin ist der Voice-Service nicht zu vergessen. Nur welcher Schüler hat eine KK oder bekommt den Account über die Eltern? Ich denke die wenigsten.


Als das Thema KK ist vorbei. Kann man sich hier in mehreren Varianten bestellen. Die preiswerten Varianten haben zwar keine "Prägung", doch für Live! und alle andern Onlineshops (wie z.B. play.com) geht die Karte wunderbar. Bis zum 22 Lebensjahren ist sie auch kostenlos und kann gar nicht überzogen werden.
Klar ob man generell für Onlinegaming was zahlen will ist natürlich wieder eine andere Sache. Muß jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Bonkic (18. August 2005)

*AW: Interview mit Mitch Koch von Microsoft*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.08.2005 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 18.08.2005 08:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




der erste entwickler rät schon explizit zum kauf der hdd- version ( und schert sich, wie vermutet, herzlich wenig um die aussagen microsofts) :



> *Bethesda( Elder Scrolls)  empfiehlt Xbox360-Komplettsystem*
> 
> "Wir wissen bereits sehr lange, dass es eine Version der XBox360 ohne Festplatte geben wird und deshalb wird Oblivion auch auf jeder Konsole laufen. Allerdings nutzt unser Spiel jeden Vorteil einer Festplatte und deshalb empfehlen wir unseren Kunden, zur 'kompletten' XBox360 zu greifen", so der Executive Producer Todd Howard. Mit dieser Aussage wird deutlich, dass eine Festplatte in der XBox360 wohl schon bei einigen Spielen beinahe Pflicht ist, um nicht mehr Zeit vor dem Ladebildschirm als vor dem eigentlichen Spiel zu verbringen. Trotzdem wird immer wieder betont, dass jedes Spiel auch ohne Festplatte spielbar sein wird.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. August 2005)

*AW: Interview mit Mitch Koch von Microsoft*



> Trotzdem wird immer wieder betont, dass jedes Spiel auch ohne Festplatte spielbar sein wird.


Fragt sich nur wie lange. Auf und nach der E3 wurde auch immer wieder betont, daß alle Geräte ne HD und kabellose Pads haben werden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. August 2005)

*Entwickler & Publisher kommentieren Xbox 360 Modelle*



> Entwickler & Publisher kommentieren Xbox 360 Modelle
> 
> 18.08.05 - Next-Gen.biz hat Entwickler und Publisher gefragt, was sie von den gestern angekündigten Xbox 360 Modellen halten.
> 
> ...



Gamefront bzw. NextGen.biz


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2005)

*AW: Interview mit Mitch Koch von Microsoft*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.08.2005 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> > Trotzdem wird immer wieder betont, dass jedes Spiel auch ohne Festplatte spielbar sein wird.
> 
> 
> Fragt sich nur wie lange. Auf und nach der E3 wurde auch immer wieder betont, daß alle Geräte ne HD und kabellose Pads haben werden.





Die Ankündigung von Microsoft - dass nämlich jedes spiel auch ohne hdd spielbar ist - ist schon geschichte bevor auch nur eine einzige Konsole über den Ladentisch gegangen ist :



> Das Online-Rollenspiel Final Fantasy XI von Square Enix ist laut Xbox360IGN nur mit Festplatte auf der Xbox 360 spielbar.
> 
> Wer ein Xbox 360 Core System für Euro 299,99 kauft, muss das Modell zum spielen mit einer Festplatte (Euro 99,99) aufrüsten oder sollte gleich zum Xbox 360 Komplett-Set (Euro 399,99 inkl. Festplatte) greifen.
> 
> Beta-Tests sollen in Europa etwa zum Jahresende 2005 stattfinden. Hat man Final Fantasy XI bereits auf Windows PC gespielt, kann man seinen Account auf der Xbox 360 weiterverwenden.



ziemlich peinliche nummer von microsoft, wie ich finde.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (21. August 2005)

*AW: Interview mit Mitch Koch von Microsoft*



			
				Bonkic am 21.08.2005 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 18.08.2005 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wer sich eine neue konsole ohne festplatte kauft ist so wieso dumm. eine festplatte bringt nur vorteile und das sollten konsolen spieler wissen ! da gegeb ich besser gelich mehr kohle aus und hab das ganze paket ! 

naja das von dir genannte beispiel bezieht sich auf ein spiel !!! find ich nicht so tragisch wenns nicht zur regel wird. und marketing strategisch ist microsoft mit der xbox360 alles andere als peinlich ... ein wletweiter realese inerhalb einer woche !! das sollen andere zuerst nachmachen!!


----------



## GreenSoda (21. August 2005)

*AW: Interview mit Mitch Koch von Microsoft*

Das "Core-System" ohne HD geht mir auch gegen den Strich. Jetzt müssen alle Entwickler bei der Planung ihrer Spiele davon ausgehen das der User keine Plate hat 

Hätten sie sich das Core-System doch lieber geschenkt und für 350.- ein System mit Platte rausgebracht, das dann den ganzen andren Schnick-Schnack nicht gehabt hätte (wireless controller, fernbedienung etc.).

...überhaupt finde ich 100 Euro für ne läppische 20GB Platte zum Nachrüsten ziemlich dreist...auf der anderen Seite sind 50 Euro für nen Controller auch nicht gerade ein fairer Preis -aber beim Zubehör wurde ja bisher schon bei jeder Konsole unverhältnismässig viel verlangt.


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2005)

*Weitere Infos zur XBox 360*



> Boris Schneider-Johne von Microsoft stand uns Rede und Antwort auf der Games Convention. Die wichtigsten Antworten und Statements haben wir für Euch zusammengefasst:
> 
> Schneider-Johne bestätigte erneut, dass der Controller der Xbox 360 auch am Computer funktionieren wird. Die entsprechenden Treiber will das Unternehmen rechtzeitig im Internet zum Download anbieten.
> 
> ...





quelle : justgamers


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2005)

*AW: Weitere Infos zur XBox 360*



> Schneider-Johne bestätigte erneut, dass der Controller der Xbox 360 auch am Computer funktionieren wird. Die entsprechenden Treiber will das Unternehmen rechtzeitig im Internet zum Download anbieten.


Sehr schön.



> Die Vorgabe ist, dass *jedes Spiel ohne Festplatte läuft* und DVD als Speichermedium nutzt. Es wird keine Updates der Konsole geben. Somit fällt das HD-DVD Laufwerk wohl flach.
> 
> Square Enix darf mit Final Fantasy XI und dem Festplattenzwang die *einzige Ausnahme* machen, weil man die Updates sonst nicht speichern könne. Das liegt vermutlich an der Programmstruktur des MMORPGs.


Das beißt sich. 
Keiner darf es, aber es wird ne Ausnahme gemacht, weil es anders nicht geht. Was ist beim nächsten MMORPG? Das ist wirklich Kundenverarschung. Jedes Spiel läuft, nur x,y und z nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2005)

*AW: Weitere Infos zur XBox 360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.08.2005 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Das beißt sich.
> Keiner darf es, aber es wird ne Ausnahme gemacht, weil es anders nicht geht. Was ist beim nächsten MMORPG? Das ist wirklich Kundenverarschung. Jedes Spiel läuft, nur x,y und z nicht.




korrekt - seh ich ganz genauso.

bisschen seltsam find` ich auch, dass der microsoft- mensch unumwunden zugibt, dass die ps3 stärker ist.  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2005)

*Preis der PS 3??*



> Amazon listet PlayStation 3 für 299 US-Dollar (Update 2)
> Playstation 3
> 21. Aug 2005, 22:23 Auf der Webseite von Amazon.com ist die Next-Gen Spielekonsole aus dem Hause Sony, die PlayStation 3 seit Kurzem gelistet. Als Preis werden dort 299 US-Dollar angeben, was momentan etwa 250 Euro entsprechen würde. Über den genauen Liefertermin darf jedoch immer noch kolportiert werden.
> 
> ...



Preiswert


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2005)

*AW: Preis der PS 3??*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.08.2005 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> > Amazon listet PlayStation 3 für 299 US-Dollar (Update 2)
> > Playstation 3
> > 21. Aug 2005, 22:23 Auf der Webseite von Amazon.com ist die Next-Gen Spielekonsole aus dem Hause Sony, die PlayStation 3 seit Kurzem gelistet. Als Preis werden dort 299 US-Dollar angeben, was momentan etwa 250 Euro entsprechen würde. Über den genauen Liefertermin darf jedoch immer noch kolportiert werden.
> >
> ...




das wär echt ein scherz - 
kein mensch gibt 1200 dm für eine konsole aus, und schon gar nicht, wenn die konkurrenz gerade mal die hälfte kostet.

kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen - das höchste der gefühle wären wohl 499 € und selbst da wäre sony wohl kaum konkurrenzfähig.


----------



## LordMephisto (21. August 2005)

*AW: Preis der PS 3??*



			
				Bonkic am 21.08.2005 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> das wär echt ein scherz -
> kein mensch gibt 1200 dm für eine konsole aus, und schon gar nicht, wenn die konkurrenz gerade mal die hälfte kostet.


Ich kenne Leute die soviel Geld fürs Panansonic 3DO ausgegeben haben  



> kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen - das höchste der gefühle wären wohl 499 € und selbst da wäre sony wohl kaum konkurrenzfähig.


Ich denke mal max. 100€ mehr als die Core-XB360 ist realistisch. Alles andere wäre zu teuer um konkurrenzfähig zu sein. Also, dito


----------



## vdbiesen (22. August 2005)

*AW: Preis der PS 3??*

Warum kommt in der Diskussion hier der revolution von nintendo so unter???
Ist Nintendo so als Kiddy-konsole verschrien??? Bis jetzt hatten wir mitm n64 den besten Multiplayerspaß von allen Konsolen (mariokart64, Goldeneye,no mercy, perfect dark)   
Naja, zu dem Preis (falls er stimmen sollte) kann Sony mich aber garantiert nich überzeugen, zumal ich ja noch die recht aktuelle PS2 habe   Die zusammen mit meinem Rechner reicht mir momentan völlig   

EDIT: ich kannte Leute, die haben bei der Videothek meines Vertrauens 1000DM für den Dreamcast ausgegeben, um dem beim Japanlaunch zu importieren


----------



## LordMephisto (22. August 2005)

*AW: Preis der PS 3??*



			
				vdbiesen am 22.08.2005 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kommt in der Diskussion hier der revolution von nintendo so unter???
> Ist Nintendo so als Kiddy-konsole verschrien???


Ganz bestimmt nicht. Der NRev wurde hier ja auch schon erwähnt. Das Problem ist halt das es keine neuen Infos gibt. Mal von ein paar Entwickleraussagen abgesehen, wonach der Controller wohl wirklich sehr innovativ sein soll. 
Wenn Nintendo endlich mal was rausrücken würde   Ich bin auf das Teil, den Controller und vorallem auf das finale Konzept sehr gespannt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. August 2005)

*AW: Preis der PS 3??*



			
				vdbiesen am 22.08.2005 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum kommt in der Diskussion hier der revolution von nintendo so unter???


Was soll man dazu sagen bzw. davon halten wenn es keine Infos gibt?


----------



## Bonkic (22. August 2005)

*AW: Preis der PS 3??*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.08.2005 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> vdbiesen am 22.08.2005 16:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das ist das problem -

ich würd` ja liebend gern mehr über die nrev schreiben/ lesen/ sehen, aber es gibts nun mal nix neues.

molyneux und irgendein sega- mensch haben sich kürzlich zum controller geäussert und meinen er würde sehr revolutionär - und das wars dann auch schon................................................................................................
*FAST :*



> denn von der gc bibts ein kurzes video ( 10mb, .mov)



http://www.gameradio.de/indexnews.php?pn_go=details&id=0002916


wirklich aussagekräftig ist das leider auch nicht, aber besser als nix   

hoffen wir auf verbesserten informationsfluss in nächster zukunft....


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. August 2005)

*AW: Preis der PS 3??*

Wenn man das neue Eyetoy sieht (und das ist ja noch für die PS2!!!), dann geht mir der Revolutionscontroller von Nintendo am A... vorbei.

Eyetoy wird immer ausgereifter, es erkennt jetzt schon bestimmte Bewegungen, z.B. Sprint-Minispiel bei dem man die Laufbewegung (Schwenken der arme) machen muss. Oder Handschuhe, mit denen es die Handbewegungen genau erkennt und man z.B. virtuell töpfern kann.

Auf der PS3 ist da noch viel mehr drin. Die Demo auf der E3 war ja auch witzig (Wasser mit einem virtuellen Glas raus geschöpft und in ein anderes Umverteilt).

Brillen-Bildschirme gibt es auch schon (würde eigentlich prima zu Eyetoy passen), was soll denn Nintendo da tolles bringen?


Und wenn es wieder keine Spitzen-Exklusivtitel außer dem Nintendo-Mario-Zelda-Einerlei gibt, bringt auch eine Revolution GAR NICHTS...


----------



## Bonkic (23. August 2005)

*AW: Preis der PS 3??*



> Wenn man das neue Eyetoy sieht (und das ist ja noch für die PS2!!!), dann geht mir der Revolutionscontroller von Nintendo am A... vorbei.




na ja - eyetoy ist ja nun auch nix neues und schon gar keine sony- entwicklung; das liegt - wenn auch in primitiverer form- schon seit jahrzehnten webcams verschiedener hersteller bei 



> Eyetoy wird immer ausgereifter, es erkennt jetzt schon bestimmte Bewegungen, z.B. Sprint-Minispiel bei dem man die Laufbewegung (Schwenken der arme) machen muss. Oder Handschuhe, mit denen es die Handbewegungen genau erkennt und man z.B. virtuell töpfern kann.



stimmt lustig ist das schon 




> was soll denn Nintendo da tolles bringen?



keinen schimmer - weiss ich ja auch nicht.
die ganze geheimniskrämerei darum ist in der tat ein wenig seltsam.

aber wer weiss, vielleicht schafft es nintendo doch mal wieder alle zu überraschen.



> Und wenn es wieder keine Spitzen-Exklusivtitel außer dem Nintendo-Mario-Zelda-Einerlei gibt, bringt auch eine Revolution GAR NICHTS...



.....nur stellen dieses mario-zelda-metroid- (pikmin, paper mario) "einerlei" regelmässig die spitze des jeweiligen genres dar und in sachen spielbarkeit sind nintendo titel nunmal seit jahrzehnten beinahe konkurrenzlos ( was nicht bedeutet, das man den stil mögen muss ) .

ausserdem halte ich vor allem die extreme abwärtskompatibilität für sehr interessant - desweiteren soll es einen gratis- online- dienst geben. 

wichtig - vor allem für den japanische markt - wären natürlich zumindest umsetzungen von square enix ( und anderer rpg`s) 
aber auch dort scheinen die chancen nicht zu schlecht zu stehen.

was man auch nicht vergessen sollte:
die nrev wird wohl um einiges billiger als die "konkurrenzkonsolen" (bleibt die frage, ob sie das dann überhaupt sind ? )  .


----------



## JohnCarpenter (23. August 2005)

*AW: Preis der PS 3??*

Die Abwärtskompatibilität zu den wichtigsten XBOX-Spielen wird wohl bei der 360 nur in der Festplattenversion möglich sein. Vermutlich muß Microsoft Lizenzgebühren and Nvidia als XBOX-Grafikchiphersteller entrichten. Auch damit ist der deutlich höhere Preis zu begründen.
http://gameswelt.de/konsolen/news/topnews_detail.php?item_id=51467


----------



## LordMephisto (24. August 2005)

*Japanische Entwickler kommentieren Xbox und Xbox 360*



> Q Entertainments Tetsuya Mizuguchi (Lumines, N3: Ninety-Nine Nights)
> 
> Die Original Xbox hatte etwas von einer düsteren Atmosphäre: Sie war schwarz, dunkel und groß. Ihr fehlte das Gefühl der typsichen 'japanischen Spiele-Chemie'. Jedes Produkt sollte sich in Japan so anfühlen, als wenn es auch in Japan hergestellt worden wäre. Dann wären die Kunden gegenüber der Ware aufgeschlossener und würden sie eher kaufen.
> 
> ...



_quelle gamefront_

Den letzten Satz von Q Entertainments find ich geil *g*


----------



## Bonkic (24. August 2005)

*AW: Japanische Entwickler kommentieren Xbox und Xbox 360*



> *Die Xbox war ein dunkles System aus den USA, und die Spiele fühlten sich ebenfalls an wie aus den USA, so dass das Produkt vom japanischen Kunden nicht toleriert wurde.*



wo er recht hat, hat er recht:

die xbox ist wirklich ein unglaublich hässliches (und billig aussehendes) stück hardware.



> Derzeit würde die PlayStation3 gegenüber der Xbox 360 in Japan gewinnen: Die Sympathien liegen bei 70 Prozent für PS3 bzw. 30 Prozent für die Xbox 360. Ein Grund sei die Sony-Marke, die es in Japan schon länger gibt.



logisch - selbst auf lange sicht wird sich microsoft in japan für meine begriffe nicht mit sony (und auch nintendo) messen können.




> Schlechter als mit der Xbox wird es mit der Xbox 360 nicht werden. Microsoft glaubt allerdings nicht, dass man mit nur zwei Generationen gewinnen kann.



sony hats mit nur einer einzigen geschafft. ....
(wenn auch unter anderen vorzeichen) 




> Naora denkt, dass es weniger auf die Hardware, sondern vielmehr auf die Software ankommt.



das bleibt zu hoffen ( höre ich da eine massive nintendo- unterstützung raus ?    )


----------



## Bonkic (25. August 2005)

*AW: Japanische Entwickler kommentieren Xbox und Xbox 360*



> In einem Interview mit dem US-Portal IGN wurde die Vizepräsidentin von Nintendo USA, Perrin Kaplan, zu den Aussichten der Next-Generation-Konsole ihres Unternehmens mit dem Namen Revolution und auch zu denen der Mitbewerber Microsoft (Xbox 360) und Sony (Playstation 3 - PS 3) befragt. Demzufolge räumt Kaplan der Xbox 360 kaum Chancen ein, die Vorherrschaft des Marktführers Sony in Japan zu brechen oder sich zumindest von dem bisher desaströsen Geschäft im Land der aufgehenden Sonne zu erholen.





> "Die Xbox hat so gut wie keine Anerkennung in Japan und nur sehr wenige Leute sehnen die Veröffentlichung der Xbox 360 herbei oder wissen überhaupt, dass es sie geben wird", so Kaplan. Dies werde sich auch dadurch nicht ändern, dass Microsoft einige bekannte japanische Hersteller von Videospielen dazu bewegen konnte, Spiele für die neue Konsole zu entwickeln. Dies führt sie darauf zurück, dass keine wirklich wichtigen Titel unter diesen Games zu finden seien.



da bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher, wie ich auch oben bereits geschrieben habe.



> Die Chancen der eigenen neuen Konsole schätzt sie dagegen als relativ gut ein. Auch wenn Nintendo nicht als Erster mit der Next-Gen-Konsole auf den Markt kommen werde, so werde man doch "sehr gut gekleidet" auf dem Ball erscheinen und ein "sehr attraktives Angebot" parat haben. Die marktbeherrschende Stellung, die Sony mithilfe einer frühen Einführung der Playstation 2 erreicht hat, sieht sie auch in Zukunft ungefährdet.



das finde ich wiederum schon ein wenig seltsam, dass man - als ehemaliger marktführer ! - die führungsposition sonys bei stationären konsolen auch in der nächsten generation einfach als gegeben hinnimmt  :-o


----------



## Bonkic (25. August 2005)

*AW: Japanische Entwickler kommentieren Xbox und Xbox 360*

falls sich jemand für die* technischen details des cell- chips *interessiert, dann sollte er sich die unten genannten (untigen    ) links mal näher anschauen : 




> Sony, Toshiba and IBM today announced that today released to the public key documents describing fresh technical details of the revolutionary Cell Broadband Engine architecture.
> 
> Today's announcement is the next major milestone in the Cell project, which began with the formation of the STI (SCEI, Sony, Toshiba and IBM) Cell Design Center in Austin, Texas in March of 2001. Technical specifications were released in much anticipated papers delivered at San Francisco's International Solid State Circuit Conference (ISSCC) in February, 2005.
> 
> By opening up a wide set of technical specifications to software developers, business partners, academic and research organizations, and potential customers, SCEI, Sony, Toshiba and IBM continue their work to aggressively stimulate the creation of Cell-based applications. The goal: establish a thriving community of interest and innovation around Cell, allowing all interested parties to rapidly evaluate and utilize Cell technology.



http://cell.scei.co.jp/index_e.html



> The following papers define the Cell specification and will be posted to the IBM Semiconductor Solutions Technical Library in September. Readers with a current IBM ID are invited to see them early and gain access to participate in the Power Architecture™ zone's Cell discussion forum.



http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/power/cell/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. August 2005)

*AW: Japanische Entwickler kommentieren Xbox und Xbox 360*



> Savegames: Es gibt kein Zurück  	drucken
> 
> Jetzt ist das, was viele Spieler bereits befürchtet haben, lt. der amerikanischen Ausgabe des offiziellen Xbox Magazins Gewissheit: auf der Xbox 360 wird es nicht möglich sein, Speicherstände der aktuellen Xbox zu importieren. Insofern bieten alle abwärtskompatiblen Spiele auf der neuen Konsole einen unfreiwilligen Wiederspielwert.
> 
> ...


Area Xbox


----------



## LordMephisto (25. August 2005)

*AW: Japanische Entwickler kommentieren Xbox und Xbox 360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.08.2005 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> > Savegames: Es gibt kein Zurück  	drucken
> >
> > Jetzt ist das, was viele Spieler bereits befürchtet haben, lt. der amerikanischen Ausgabe des offiziellen Xbox Magazins Gewissheit: auf der Xbox 360 wird es nicht möglich sein, Speicherstände der aktuellen Xbox zu importieren. Insofern bieten alle abwärtskompatiblen Spiele auf der neuen Konsole einen unfreiwilligen Wiederspielwert.
> >
> ...



Bleibt die gleiche Frage wie bei der PS3, ob es irgendeine Art USB Adapter für die MC's geben wird. Bei der PS3 hoffe ich ja das Sony doch noch Ports für die MC's einbaut.
Faktisch halte ich allerdings die Abwärtskompatibilität der XB360 für nicht vorhanden. Imo ein Marketing-Gag.


----------



## Bonkic (26. August 2005)

*XBox360 - Bundles in den USA*



> Zum Start der Xbox 360 haben die US-Ketten EB Games und Gamestop einige prall gefüllte Bundles geschnürt, die den Geldbeutel allerdings nicht unbedingt entlasten.
> 
> *599 Dollar* müsst ihr auf den Tisch legen, wenn ihr das Core System mit einem zusätzlichen Kabel-Controller + Memory Card und den vier Spielen PGR3, Dead Or Alive 4, Kameo: Elements Of Power und Perfect Dark Zero (Limited Edition) erwerben wollt - für das Premium System dürft ihr dagegen noch mal 100 Dollar mehr bezahlen, bekommt dafür aber auch einen zweiten Funk-Controller samt Ladegerät und ein weiteres Akku-Pack dazu.
> 
> ...



die preise sind zwar alle angemessen, aber wer gibt auf einen schlag 2000 € für eine spielekonsole aus - in deutschland ziemlich undenkbar


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. August 2005)

*AW: XBox360 - Bundles in den USA*



			
				Bonkic am 26.08.2005 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> die preise sind zwar alle angemessen, aber wer gibt auf einen schlag 2000 € für eine spielekonsole aus - in deutschland ziemlich undenkbar



Vor allem mit 20 Spielen dabei 
Wo ist denn da der Sinn? Sind das alle Starttitel auf einmal? Wann soll man die spielen und viel wichtiger, wem gefallen die denn alle?
Da kauft man 15 08/15 Spiele mit und nach nem Jahr/halben Jahr kommen die ersten Toptitel raus.


----------



## Flyer24 (27. August 2005)

*AW: XBox360 - Bundles in den USA*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.08.2005 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kauft man 15 08/15 Spiele mit und nach nem Jahr/halben Jahr kommen die ersten Toptitel raus.



Jepp,  genauso lesen sich ja auch die ersten Starttitel für die kommende XBOX  ,
meiner Meinung nach nichts neues , nur grafische Aufgüsse von Bestsellern, alle Jahre wieder die mittlerweile ausgelutschte Segas 2K-Sports-Reihe und EA`s-Sportserie, ein paar nicht wirklich innovative Egoshooter und Tony Hawk zum tausendsten ... wünschenswert wäre bei solchen Listen mehr Rollenspielperlen aus Japan vorzufinden.
die unten aufgeführten Spiele sind die Starttitel für die  XBOX360 , und wie Solidus schon andeutete, für mich ist das 08/15


- Amped 3 (2K Games)
- Call of Duty 2 (Activision)
- Condemned (Sega)
- Dead Or Alive 4 (Tecmo)
- Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion (Bethesda)
- Final Fantasy XI (Microsoft)
- Full Auto (Sega)
- Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter
- Gun (Activision)
- Kameo: Elements of Power (Microsoft)
- Madden NFL 06 (EA)
- NBA 2K6 (2K Games)
- NHL 2K6 (2K Games)
- The Outfit (THQ)
- Perfect Dark LE (Microsoft)
- Project Gotham Racing 3 (Microsoft)
- Quake 4 (Activision)
- Ridge Racer 6 (Namco)
- Saints Row (THQ)
- Tony Hawk's American Wasteland (Activision)
- Top Spin 2 (2K Games)


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2005)

*Nintendo Gerüchte*



> Wie Spong erfahren haben will, wird Nintendo entgegen anderslautender Prognosen (wir berichteten) dieses Jahr doch auf der Tokyo Game Show anwesend sein. Und nicht nur das, angeblich will man die vom 16. - 18. September stattfindende Messe sogar als Enthüllungsschauplatz für den Revolution nutzen. Dabei sollen sowohl der sagenumwobene Controller als auch erste Spiele gezeigt werden - allen voran Mario 128 bzw. New Mario, wie es mittlerweile intern genannt werde.



so langsam sollte sich nintendo mal mit details in die öffentlichkeit wagen, von daher halte ich eine frühere präsentation für durchaus nicht unwahrscheinlich.



> Ferrago will das Geheimnis des Revolution-Controllers sogar bereits kennen: So soll er über eine Art Tilt-Steuerung mit Force-Feedback verfügen, sprich ihr verwendet zur Charakterbewegung etc. keine Sticks oder Tasten, sondern neigt einfach den Controller in die gewünschte Richtung (ähnlich wie bei der Tilt-Sensor-Funktion in Yoshi's Universal Gravitation  für den DS), während die Force-Feedback-Funktion für entsprechenden Widerstand sorgt. Momentan arbeite man allerdings noch daran, den Effekt mit dem Batterienverbrauch des kabellosen Controllers in Einklang zu bringen


.

das halte ich nun wieder für unglaubwürdig, denn controller diesen typs gab es schon und um was altbekanntes würde nintendo wohl kaum so ein bohei machen ( allerdings sinds wohl eher die medien die eine gewisse erwartungshaltung schüren)


----------



## Bonkic (29. August 2005)

*XBox 360 Innereien*

das ist die cpu :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und die gpu :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr gibts hier:

http://news.teamxbox.com/xbox/9098/Xbox-360-Xenon-Development-Kit-Biopsy/


----------



## Keil (29. August 2005)

*AW: Nintendo Gerüchte*

So wies ausieht wird der Revolution am 16. September komplett enthüllt.

_Wie Nintendo gegenüber von gccafe.com bestätigt hat, wird auf der diesjährigen Tokio Game Show der Revolution entgültig enthüllt. So wird Nintendo Präsident Satoru Iwata am 16. September bei der Keynote Rede den Controller, die Verbindung zwischen Controller und Revolution, die Hardware und sogar einige Spiele vorstellen. Das spielerische Highlight soll Mario 128 darstellen, welches auf der Revolution Hardware demonstriert wird. _

http://www.nintendoonline.de/magazin/index.php?idcatside=147&nid=759


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (29. August 2005)

*AW: Nintendo Gerüchte*



			
				Keil am 29.08.2005 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> So wies ausieht wird der Revolution am 16. September komplett enthüllt.
> 
> _Wie Nintendo gegenüber von gccafe.com bestätigt hat, wird auf der diesjährigen Tokio Game Show der Revolution entgültig enthüllt. So wird Nintendo Präsident Satoru Iwata am 16. September bei der Keynote Rede den Controller, die Verbindung zwischen Controller und Revolution, die Hardware und sogar einige Spiele vorstellen. Das spielerische Highlight soll Mario 128 darstellen, welches auf der Revolution Hardware demonstriert wird. _
> 
> http://www.nintendoonline.de/magazin/index.php?idcatside=147&nid=759




ja aber hoffentlich sonst können sies echt vergessen mit der revolution !! und vorallem die uneinigkeit über den realese im vorfeld war ja extrem peinlich für so ne grosse firma ...


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2005)

*Infineon fertigt Xbox 360 Komponenten*



> Infineon Technologies gibt bekannt, dass man drei Komponenten für die Xbox 360 herstellen wird: Eine abnehmbare Speichereinheit, einen Single-Chip 'Application-specific Integrated Circuit' (ASIC) wireless Game-Pad Controller und einen hochentwickelten Sicherheits-Chip.



_quelle: (mal wieder) gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2005)

*PS 3 Preisspekulationen*



> Dieses mal haben sich die Kollegen von gamershell.com zu Wort gemeldet.
> 
> Nach deren News-Thread wird die PlayStation 3 hier in Europa am 15. März 2006 erscheinen zu einem Preis von 399 €.
> 
> ...



_quelle: konsolen-world_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. August 2005)

*AW: PS 3 Preisspekulationen*



			
				Bonkic am 30.08.2005 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach deren News-Thread wird die PlayStation 3 hier in Europa am 15. März 2006 erscheinen zu einem Preis von 399 €.



Wenn sie wirklich billiger als die PS2 damals ist, habe ich keinen Grund mehr mir selbst einen Kauf zum Release auszureden 

Aber ich halte den Europa-Termin für SEHR fragwürdig und damit auch die ganze Meldung 
Wann soll denn dann der US/Japan-Termin sein? Im Oktober 2005? Da hätten wir ja wohl schon etwas mehr und spielbares von der PS3 gesehen (so schön ein früher Termin auch wäre)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. August 2005)

*AW: PS 3 Preisspekulationen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 30.08.2005 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich halte den Europa-Termin für SEHR fragwürdig und damit auch die ganze Meldung
> Wann soll denn dann der US/Japan-Termin sein? Im Oktober 2005? Da hätten wir ja wohl schon etwas mehr und spielbares von der PS3 gesehen (so schön ein früher Termin auch wäre)


Sehe ich auch so. Es mag ja sein, daß in Japan vielleicht Anfang 2006 ne PS3 kommen wird, aber garantiert nix im März in Europa (Wie lange haat es mit der PSP gedauert? ^^)und dann auch nicht für den Preis. Aber es ist von Sony schon rech schlaut gemacht. Bislang war bis aus Rendervideos nix zu sehen, aber viele meinen die PS3 kommt im März und warten ab.


----------



## LordMephisto (30. August 2005)

*XBox 360 Live Voraussichtliche Gebühren*

Folgende Pakete soll es laut EBGames geben:



> 12 Monate Value Pack mit Headset
> - 12 Monate Xbox Live Mitgliedschaft
> - Communicator Headset
> - Xbox Live Arcade Game: 'Billiards'
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 Live Voraussichtliche Gebühren*

noch eine ergänzung zu den obigen tarifen:



> Sowohl der Xbox 360 als auch der Xbox 360 Core Edition werden ein 30-Tage Testabo für Xbox Live Gold beiliegen. Weiterhin von Nöten wird in Europa eine Kreditkarte sein, welche Microsoft zur eindeutigen Identifikation der Benutzer verwendet, wie sie das Kommunikationsgesetz vorschreibt. Damit werden die langen Wartezeiten bei der Freischaltung, wie man sie mitunter bei Sony findet, umgangen.



_quelle: xbox360-universe_

mmh - jetzt also doch nur mit kreditkarte ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. August 2005)

*Noch ein Entwickler rät zur Festplatte*



> [eM] -eNCHANT arM--Entwickler rät zur Festplatte / Spielbar auf TGS
> 
> 30.08.05 - From Software hat in der Famitsu Xbox allen Lesern empfohlen, das Rollenspiel [eM] -eNCHANT arM- unbedingt auf einer Xbox 360 mit Festplatte zu spielen. Das RPG würde ausgiebigen Gebrauch von der Festplatte machen, und es würde sich deshalb komfortabler spielen.
> 
> Fans sollten daher am besten das Xbox 360 Komplettset inkl. Festplatte kaufen. Auf der Tokyo Game Show (16.09.05 - 18.09.05) soll [eM] -eNCHANT arM- in spielbarer Form gezeigt werden.


Gamefront


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. August 2005)

*Gerüchteküche*



> Meldungen aus der Gerüchterubrik
> - Crazy Taxi (Xbox 360, PS3) befindet sich bei Sega (intern) in Arbeit, Online-Funktionen sind vorgesehen. Release: Herbst 2006
> 
> - God of War 2 soll für PS2 2006 in den USA erscheinen.
> ...


Auch hier Gamefront als Quelle.

Splinter Cell4 nicht für den PC? PS3 vielleicht erst 6 Monate später? Wie war das mit angeblich März 2006 in Europa?
Aber wie gesagt alles nur Gerüchte.


----------



## Bonkic (31. August 2005)

*AW: Noch ein Entwickler rät zur Festplatte*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 31.08.2005 08:53 schrieb:
			
		

> > [eM] -eNCHANT arM--Entwickler rät zur Festplatte / Spielbar auf TGS
> >
> > 30.08.05 - From Software hat in der Famitsu Xbox allen Lesern empfohlen, das Rollenspiel [eM] -eNCHANT arM- unbedingt auf einer Xbox 360 mit Festplatte zu spielen. Das RPG würde ausgiebigen Gebrauch von der Festplatte machen, und es würde sich deshalb komfortabler spielen.
> >
> ...




schon lustig-
mal sehen, wie lange microsoft bei der aussage bleiben kann, dass "jedes spiel auch auf dem core-system läuft"


----------



## Bonkic (31. August 2005)

*Spiele- Preise*



> [Schon so mancher Publisher hat insgeheim angekündigt, dass die kommende Konsolen-Generation auch wieder eine Preissteigerung für die Spiele bedeutet - lediglich die Höhe der neuen Spielepreise ist noch nicht bekannt. Hirokazu Hamamura, Präsident von Enterbrain, der unter anderem das renommierte Fachblatt Famitsu herausgibt, hat nun eine erste Schätzung für die PlayStation 3-Software abgegeben.
> 
> Hamamura rechnet mit Preisen von 70 bis 80 US-Dollar pro Spiel, umgerechnet 57 bis 65 Euro. Da aber die Differenz zwischen US- und Europa-Preisen unter anderem aufgrund von Steuern schon in dieser Konsolengeneration bei rund einem Drittel lag, müssten Spieler nach dieser Einschätzung hier zu Lande wohl mit Preisen von bis zu 80 Euro rechnen.
> 
> Sony selbst hat aber natürlich noch keine Angaben zu den PS3-Preisen gemacht und auch wir halten Spielepreise von mehr als 70 Euro für die kommende Konsolen-Generation als unwahrscheinlich.



80 €/ spiel sind wohl vollkommen illusorisch, man sollte nicht vergessen, dass es sich immer noch um ein spielzeug habdelt - auch wenn die alterstruktur der spieler mittlerweile eine ganz andere ist als villeicht noch vor 10 jahren .

das höchste der gefühle, für topaktuelle spiele, wird wohl ein preis on 60 € sien,also genauso wie bei der aktuellen generation ( und auch das wird vielen schon viel zu teuer sein).

wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen, dass wir - zumindest zu beginn - nicht nur absolute high- end spiele erwarten können. v.a. von kleineren studios.

deshalb sollte man die erwartungen vielleicht ein bisschen bremsen, den die kluft zwischen, was theoretisch möglich wäre und dem was dann letztendlich gemacht wirde, könnte ziemlich gewaltig sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. August 2005)

*AW: Noch ein Entwickler rät zur Festplatte*



			
				Bonkic am 31.08.2005 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> schon lustig-
> mal sehen, wie lange microsoft bei der aussage bleiben kann, dass "jedes spiel auch auf dem core-system läuft"



Die stimmt doch schon nicht mehr. Es laufen alle Spiele ohne Platte, nur für FFX (oder war es XI?) braucht man zwingend ne HDD. Die Ausnahmen haben schon angefangen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. August 2005)

*AW: Spiele- Preise*



			
				Bonkic am 31.08.2005 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> 80 €/ spiel sind wohl vollkommen illusorisch, man sollte nicht vergessen, dass es sich immer noch um ein spielzeug habdelt - auch wenn die alterstruktur der spieler mittlerweile eine ganz andere ist als villeicht noch vor 10 jahren .
> 
> das höchste der gefühle, für topaktuelle spiele, wird wohl ein preis on 60 € sien,also genauso wie bei der aktuellen generation ( und auch das wird vielen schon viel zu teuer sein).


Also ich glaube nicht, daß die Preise sonderlich ansteigen werden. Es wird sicherlich versucht werden bei einigen angeblichen "Must-Have" Titeln, doch der Markt reguliert sich da IMO selber. Irgendwann ist eben Schluß und dann ist man nicht bereit mehr zu zahlen. Wenn man sich dann jetzt auch mal anschaut wie schnell aktuelle Titel - auch auf der Konsole - im Preis gesenkt werden, dann kann man dem eigentlich recht geruhsam in die Zukunft sehen.
Problematisch wäre IMO weniger der Preis sondern der Inhalt. Ein Game was man an ein/zwei Nachmittagen durchgespielt hat 50 oder mehr Euros zahlen? Das ist doch das Problem.


----------



## Bonkic (31. August 2005)

*AW: Spiele- Preise*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 31.08.2005 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> das höchste der gefühle, für topaktuelle spiele, wird wohl ein preis on 60 € sien,also genauso wie bei der aktuellen generation ( und auch das wird vielen schon viel zu teuer sein).


Also ich glaube nicht, daß die Preise sonderlich ansteigen werden. Es wird sicherlich versucht werden bei einigen angeblichen "Must-Have" Titeln, doch der Markt reguliert sich da IMO selber. Irgendwann ist eben Schluß und dann ist man nicht bereit mehr zu zahlen. Wenn man sich dann jetzt auch mal anschaut wie schnell aktuelle Titel - auch auf der Konsole - im Preis gesenkt werden, dann kann man dem eigentlich recht geruhsam in die Zukunft sehen.
Problematisch wäre IMO weniger der Preis sondern der Inhalt. Ein Game was man an ein/zwei Nachmittagen durchgespielt hat 50 oder mehr Euros zahlen? Das ist doch das Problem. [/quote]


wenn ich das mal so kuz durchrechne ( achtung milchmädchenrechnung ! ) 

konsole 399 € + 6 spiele 480 € + 2. controller 40 € = 920 € 

halbwegs spieletauglicher pc 700 € + 6 spiele 240 € = 940 €


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. August 2005)

*AW: Spiele- Preise*



			
				Bonkic am 31.08.2005 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das mal so kuz durchrechne ( achtung milchmädchenrechnung ! )
> 
> konsole 399 € + 6 spiele 480 € + 2. controller 40 € = 920 €
> 
> halbwegs spieletauglicher pc 700 € + 6 spiele 240 € = 940 €



Wirklich ne Milchmädchenrechnung.  Wenn mehr Aufwand (Grafik, etc.) in die nächste Generation gesteckt werden muß und deswegen die Preise steigen, dann bedeutet es ja nicht, daß beim PC alles weiterhin für 40€ zu haben ist.


----------



## Freezeman (31. August 2005)

*AW: Gerüchteküche*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 31.08.2005 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> > - Sollte die Xbox 360 nicht so gut laufen, erwägt Sony den PS3-Start von Frühjahr 2006 auf Herbst 2006 zu verlegen.
> 
> 
> 
> Auch hier Gamefront als Quelle.




Das ist doch mal ganz interessant. Das bedeutet nix anderes das Sony ganz große Schwierigkeiten hat die PS3, auch nur in annähernd genügender Stückzahl, im Frühjahr in Japan(!) auszuliefern. Da kann man wohl nicht mdamit rechnen die PS3 im Dez 2006 in Deutschland in der Hand zu halten.


----------



## Bonkic (1. September 2005)

*AW: Gerüchteküche*



			
				Freezeman am 31.08.2005 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch mal ganz interessant. Das bedeutet nix anderes das Sony ganz große Schwierigkeiten hat die PS3, auch nur in annähernd genügender Stückzahl, im Frühjahr in Japan(!) auszuliefern. Da kann man wohl nicht mdamit rechnen die PS3 im Dez 2006 in Deutschland in der Hand zu halten.




also ich würd` das ganz anders verstehn:
sony wartet, wie sich die neue xbox verkauft und schiebt dann ggf früher die eigene konsole auf den markt.
andernfalls verkauft sich die ps2 evtl. noch gut genug, und ein verfrühter launch der ps3 wäre einfach unnötig ( und va geldverschwendung) .


----------



## LaFlow (1. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo Gerüchte*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 29.08.2005 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Keil am 29.08.2005 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja,da gibts schlimmeres.das zum beispiel.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo Gerüchte*



			
				LaFlow am 01.09.2005 02:43 schrieb:
			
		

> naja,da gibts schlimmeres.das zum beispiel.



 Ist doch besser als nix zu haben außer gerenderten Video.


----------



## Freezeman (1. September 2005)

*AW: Gerüchteküche*



			
				Bonkic am 01.09.2005 01:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 31.08.2005 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony hat nunmal den Nachteil, dass die PS3 später auf den Markt kommt. Deshalb wäre es numal besser die Konsole so früh wie möglich zu releasen um einen entsprechenden Gegenpol zur XBOX360 zu schaffen.
Geldverschwendung is es eh, jede Konsole der neueren Generation ist stark subventioniert gewesen, die Hersteller machen nur Profit mit den Spielen.
Die PS2 kann einfach nicht zur neuen XBOX konkurieren, egal für welchen Preis sie verkauft wird. Wenn sich die XBOX aber schlechter verkauft ist eben noch ein Markt für die PS2 gegeben. Somit hat Sony noch ein bisschen mehr Zeit einen *gelungenen PS3-Start *hinzulegen, den ich im Frühjahr 2006 aber nicht erwarte. Denn dafür ist die Hardware zu neu und zu teuer, ausserdem werden kaum genug (gute) Games verfügbar sein, da zu wenige Entwicklerkits zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Bonkic (1. September 2005)

*AW: Gerüchteküche*



> Sony hat nunmal den Nachteil, dass die PS3 später auf den Markt kommt. Deshalb wäre es numal besser die Konsole so früh wie möglich zu releasen um einen entsprechenden Gegenpol zur XBOX360 zu schaffen.



da bin ich mir eben nichtso sicher -
sony hat sich mit der ps1 und der ps2 eine solche marktposition verschafft und einen solchen bekanntheitsgrad erlangt, dass sie quasi machen können was sie wollen .
ausserdem sehen analysten einen zu frühen launch, anders als das bei den vorgängergenerationen war, nicht mehr unbedingt als vorteil. 



> Geldverschwendung is es eh, jede Konsole der neueren Generation ist stark subventioniert gewesen, die Hersteller machen nur Profit mit den Spielen.



klar, aber je später die konsole auf den markt kommt, desto billiger kommt sie in der produktion 



> Die PS2 kann einfach nicht zur neuen XBOX konkurieren, egal für welchen Preis sie verkauft wird.



in technischer hinsicht kann sie natürlich nicht konkurrieren.
was aber den softwarenachschub angeht, steht die ps2 noch sehr gut im saft.
und ich bin mir sicher, dass sich so mancher zweimal überlegt, ob er 399 $/ € für eine nagelneue konsole hinlegt, deren vorgänger gerade mal 3 jahre alt ist, oder 99 $ bzw. 149 € für eine "ältere" für die es allerdings tausende spiele gibt. 

das gilt alles nur für usa/ europa - in japan wird microsoft wohl nach wie vor keine chance haben ( trotz ff 11 ) .



> Denn dafür ist die Hardware zu neu und zu teuer,


,

scheinbar wird die ps3 bei erscheinen genauso viel kosten wie die xbox360 mit hdd.



> ausserdem werden kaum genug (gute) Games verfügbar sein



auf die wirkliche "killer app" für die xbox360 warte ich ehrlich gesagt auch noch ( wird allerdings bei ps3- start kaum anders sein) 



> da zu wenige Entwicklerkits zur Verfügung stehen.



kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber wie aktuell zu lesen war sind noch nicht mal für die xbox360 die finalen entwicklerkits ausgeliefert worden, was auch immer das bedeuten mag


----------



## Bonkic (1. September 2005)

*Lächerlich*

das wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten:

http://store.gameasylum.us/nirecoavch20.html

zur info:

der shop listet die/ den nintendo revolution für weihnachten `05 zu einem preis von 299 $ .


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. September 2005)

*AW: Lächerlich*



			
				Bonkic am 01.09.2005 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> der shop listet die/ den nintendo revolution für weihnachten `05 zu einem preis von 299 $ .


Nicht nur das, sondern auch:
List: $499.00


----------



## vdbiesen (1. September 2005)

*AW: Lächerlich*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.09.2005 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 01.09.2005 11:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^Naja, ich dachte  die Leute von Big N hätten angekündigt, dass der Preis für den Revolution sowieso unter dem der Konkurrenz bleiben sollte, sprich <= ca. 300-400...    
Aber seit wann steht der endgültige Preis denn fest... Da will man wohl schon Kunden locken bzw. auf den shop aufmerksam machen   
Der Preis, falls er den stimmen sollte, würde dem des core-systems der xbox360 dann entsprechen    Da könnte man ja vergleiche ziehen, was der revolution bei selbem Preis denn leisten kann etc...


----------



## LaFlow (1. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo Gerüchte*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.09.2005 07:44 schrieb:
			
		

> LaFlow am 01.09.2005 02:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja,aber es wurde doch den leuten anders verkauft.wenn ich zb ein auto teste,dann will ich auch genau dieses auto fahren und nicht ein vergleichbares modell eines anderen herstellers.
ausserdem sollte ja die xbox 360 vorgestellt werden und keine power macs.
also nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen:ich finde das zwar ne ziemlich bescheuerte aktion von microsoft aber auch nicht sooo schlimm.blos bezogen auf die ausage,dass das release hick hack von nintendo so peinlich ist,finde ich die aktion in der relation weitaus schlimmer.


----------



## theo12345 (1. September 2005)

*Playstation 3: Final Fantasy*

Hier auch noch eine recht interessante Aussage:



			
				onpsx.de schrieb:
			
		

> In der neuesten Ausgabe des amerikanischen Videospielemagazins EGM wurde über Square-Enix auf der E³ in Los Angeles bereits gezeigten Demo zu "Final Fantasy VII" ausgiebig gesprochen. Zu diesem soll sich ja wie bereits bekannt wurde ein Remake für die PS3 in Arbeit befinden.
> 
> * So antwortete der Director Yoshinori Kita auf die Frage, ob aus dieser Demo vielleicht auch ein Spiel werden kann mit:
> "Wenn sich das Team entscheiden würde, das Spiel Final Fantasy VII in der Qualität auf der PlayStation3 zu realisieren, müssten wir 300 Leute einstellen und die Entwicklung würde fünf Jahre dauern."
> ...



Quelle:  http://www.aps2.de/news.php?id=7571

Diese Aussage heisst für mich, dass es ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist, dass ein Final Fantasy mit dieser Grafik für die PS3 erscheinen wird. Wenn das wirklich ein so grosser Aufwand ist, glaube ich, dass das nächste Final Fantasy um die 100 Euro kosten wird. Auf der PS2 haben die ja auch schon 70 Euro bei Erscheinen gekostet und da ist der Preis wahrscheinlich gar nicht so abwegig.


----------



## Bonkic (1. September 2005)

*PS3- News*

einen fehler ( in meinen augen ), den microsoft begeht scheint sony schon einmal nicht zu machen...



> Sony Computer Entertainment sieht keinen Vorteil darin, verschiedene Playstation-3-Modelle auf den Markt zu werfen und möchte den Kunden die Verwirrung ersparen.
> So äußerte sich der Executive Vice President Product Development von Sony Computer Entertainment Phil Harrison. Pontenzielle Kunden würden dadurch lediglich verunsichert werden und wüssten nicht zu welchem Modell sie greifen sollen. Ähnlich würde es den Entwicklern gehen, die eventuell beide Systeme berücksichtigen müssen. Es sei somit sehr "unwahrscheinlich", dass es mehr als ein PS3-Modell geben wird.
> 
> Trotzdem zeigt sich Harrison vom XBox-Live-Service beeindruckt und findet lobende Worte: "Microsoft hat vieles richtig gemacht. Und in einigen Punkten werden wir einen ähnlichen Weg einschlagen"



_quelle: gamesmarkt_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. September 2005)

*AW: PS3- News*



			
				Bonkic am 01.09.2005 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> einen fehler ( in meinen augen ), den microsoft begeht scheint sony schon einmal nicht zu machen...



Naja, wenn die PS3 dann aber nicht standardmäßig eine Festplatte eingebaut hat  ist dieser Weg noch schlimmer als bei der X-Box360 (da das teurere Set sich ja besser verkaufen wird als die einzelne Festplatte). Keine Festplatte für zusätzliche Downloads oder z.B. eigene Musik in Spielen sollte heute einfach nicht sein.
Ich zahle gerne auch zum Start 400-500€ anstatt 399€ für eine Konsole, die immer eine HDD eingebaut hat und der Großteil der Spiele sie deswegen auch benutzt (Ladezeiten/Downloads/Musik/Spielstände/eigene Level etc.).


----------



## Bonkic (1. September 2005)

*AW: PS3- News*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.09.2005 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenn die PS3 dann aber nicht standardmäßig eine Festplatte eingebaut hat  ist dieser Weg noch schlimmer als bei der X-Box360 . .



richtig, aber das vorhandensein einer hdd hab` ich einfach mal als selbstverständlich vorausgesetzt. 

und eben die tatsache, dass es nur eine verkaufsversion geben wird, spricht doch auch schwer dafür - trotzdem kanns natürlich auch ganz anders kommen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. September 2005)

*AW: PS3- News*



			
				Bonkic am 01.09.2005 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 01.09.2005 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mh, ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass keine Festplatte als Standard in der PS3 geplant ist (kann sich ja ändern).
Es wäre auch relativ plausibel, so könnte man ja auch den Preis senken und mehrere Speichergrößen anbieten.

Aber wenn ich mir die zusätzliche Festplatte der PS2 anschaue, dann graut es mir vor so einer Lösung: In Japan/USA kaum genutzt und in Europa nicht mal verfügbar (->dadurch auch kein FFXI). Und der Patch von Killzone zum Online-zocken verbraucht 3MB meiner 8 MB-MC...  

Eine Festplatte (bzw. jedes "Zusatzteil") muss weit verbreitet sein damit die Hersteller auch viele Spiele dafür entwickeln.


----------



## LordMephisto (1. September 2005)

*3 interessante News*

3 m.M. nach interessante News von gamefront



> USA: Xbox 360 Verkaufsstart wohl am 25.11.05
> 
> 01.09.05 - Die Xbox 360 von Microsoft soll in den USA wohl am 25.11.05 auf den Markt kommen. Das berichtet Xbox360IGN unter Berufung auf Angaben von drei amerikanischen Händlern.
> 
> Spiele sollen womöglich schon am 22.11.05 in den Handel kommen. Microsoft hat keine der Angaben bestätigt.





> Noch keine finalen Dev Kits verfügbar
> 
> 01.09.05 - Microsoft hat Spieleentwicklern noch keine finalen Xbox 360 Dev Kits zukommen lassen. Laut Xbox360IGN hätten Entwickler immer noch die Beta Kits, die im Sommer 2005 ausgeliefert wurden.



Irgendwie komisch. Wenn die XB360 wirklich in 2,5 Monaten im Laden steht, sollten dann die Entwickler nicht wenigstens schon finale Dev-Kits haben?



> Spiele auch mit Maus und Tastatur steuerbar
> 
> 01.09.05 - Sony hat auf der 'Game Developers Conference Europe' offiziell bestätigt, dass die PlayStation3 Tastatur und Maus für Spiele unterstützen wird. Damit sollen auch Titel wie Unreal Tournament 2007 spielbar sein.
> CLICK (TheInquirer: 'Playstation 3 supports mouse and keyboard')



Wenn die Entwickler dann auch daran denken alle Games die sich mit Tastatur und Maus besser Spielen lassen dementsprechend zu Programmieren, wäre das imo klasse


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. September 2005)

*Blue-ray Laufwerk der PS3 kostet über USD 100*

*Blue-ray Laufwerk der PS3 kostet über USD 100*

02.09.05 - Das Blu-ray Laufwerk der PlayStation3 kostet Sony pro Konsole mehr als USD 100 (Euro 80 / Yen 10.979). Das berichtet TheInquirer von der 'Game Developers Conference Europe'.
Das wäre weitaus mehr, als Microsoft für die Laufwerke seiner Xbox 360 bezahlt. Dadurch könnte der Gesamtpreis der PS3 möglicherweise deutlich höher ausfallen als der von Microsofts Konsole.

http://www.gamefront.de

Längerer Text


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. September 2005)

*Unreal Engine 3 Echtzeit-Bilder ebenbürtig mit Killzone E3 Demo*

*Unreal Engine 3 Echtzeit-Bilder ebenbürtig mit Killzone E3 Demo*

02.09.05 - George Bain, Developer Support Manager von Sony Computer Entertainment Europe Technology Group, hat auf der 'Game Developers Conference' über die PlayStation3 und die Entwicklungs-Software Unreal Engine 3  gesprochen.

Wie Gamasutra schreibt, zeigte Bain einige Echtzeit-Bilder der Unreal Engine 3 , die qualitativ auf einer Stufe mit dem Killzone  E3 Demo waren.

http://www.gamefront.de

Link zu Gamesultra


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. September 2005)

*PlayStation 3 GPU Less Powerful than GeForce 7800*

*PlayStation 3 GPU Less Powerful than GeForce 7800*


> When Sony unveiled its next-generation PlayStation last May, one of the slides displayed in the presentation showed that the PlayStation 3 GPU had the power of two GeForce 6800 Ultras working in SLI mode (nVIDIA's Scalable Link Interface multi-GPU technology). At that time, nVIDIA (the developer of the PlayStation 3 RSX GPU) has not yet unveiled its latest graphics architecture, formerly code-named G70.
> 
> But now that the GeForce 7800 GTX and its little brother, the recently announced GeForce 7800 GT graphics processing unit, have been announced, and an interesting tidbit comes from none other than the Official PlayStation Magazine.
> 
> ...



Team Xbox
Forenlink, wo die Stelle aus dem Mag zitiert wird


----------



## LordMephisto (3. September 2005)

*AW: PlayStation 3 GPU Less Powerful than GeForce 7800*



> *The Inquirer reports that an nVIDIA spokesperson was quoted in the magazine saying that the RSX GPU is basically a slightly less powerful GeForce 7800.*
> 
> That means that almost a year before launch, there’s a PC graphics chip that is more powerful than the RSX GPU found in the PlayStation 3. And make no mistake, this is not a crazy, speculative conclusion ; this comes straight from the company that makes both parts: the RSX and GeForce 7800 graphics processing units.
> 
> That’s not good news for consoles, being that the typical 4-to-5 year lifecycle a console must survive allows computers to catch up quickly with the technology found on next-generation consoles.


Was finden die daran jetzt so besonders? Der unterschied ist doch, dass man die Spiele auf eben diesen einen Chip optimiert und so mehr aus dem RSX rausholt als jemals aus einer GF7800 rausgeholt werden wird


----------



## JohnCarpenter (3. September 2005)

*AW: PlayStation 3 GPU Less Powerful than GeForce 7800*



			
				LordMephisto am 03.09.2005 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Was finden die daran jetzt so besonders? Der unterschied ist doch, dass man die Spiele auf eben diesen einen Chip optimiert und so mehr aus dem RSX rausholt als jemals aus einer GF7800 rausgeholt werden wird


Und leider wirds ja mit jeder PC-Komponentengeneration schwieriger, das Game noch auf allen Systemen und Komponentenkombinationen stabil lauffähig zu bekommen.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (8. September 2005)

*AW: PlayStation 3 GPU Less Powerful than GeForce 7800*



> *
> Killzone läuft bereits mit 30 FPS!*
> 
> Das Staunen der Gamer weltweit war enorm, als Guerilla Games die Killzone Demo auf der Sony Pressekonferenz kurz vor der E3 2005 präsentierte. Echtzeit oder Vorgerendert, dass war die Frage welche viele Leute beschäftigte, als die Entwickler bekannt gaben, Killzone lief mit 5 FPS (Frames Per Second).
> Doch nun antwortete Arjan Brussee, Development Director of Guerilla Games auf die Frage was wirklich das "Geheimnis" um die Killzone Techdemo war und was der aktuelle Entwicklungsstand ist. "Die Demo auf dem Pre-E3-Event war nicht in Echtzeit, sondern eine CGI-Demo welche vom 5 FPS Gerüst aufgebohrt wurde. Das Entwicklerteam machte diesen Schritt, da man solch eine Demo mit 30 bis 60 FPS nicht in so kurzer Zeit auf der damiligen Hardware konzipieren konnte. Nun aber arbeitet das Team mit den PlayStation 3 Alpha Kits und es sieht fast genauso eindrucksvoll aus wie die E3 Demo, jetzt aber mit bereits 30 FPS. Das Spiel befindet sich aber immernoch in einem sehr frühen Entwicklungsstadium und wird zum Release die gleiche grafische Brillianz wie die E3 Demo bieten. Wir werden bald den neuen Entwicklungsstand präsentieren und können die Reaktion der Fans kaum noch abwarten", so Arjan Brussee.



QUELLE


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. September 2005)

*Xbox 360 Launchtermin- und Menge*

*Xbox 360 Launchtermin- und Menge*



> Nachdem der Start der Xbox 360 langsam in greifbare Nähe rückt, muss sich auch der Handel auf den Ansturm der kaufwilligen NextGen-Kunden vorbereiten. Die Informationen für den Deutschland-Start nehmen dabei immer konkretere Formen an: Laut aktuellen Händlerinformation soll die Xbox 360 auch in Deutschland am 24.11.2005 erscheinen, und zwar mit einer Startauflage von ca. 75.000 Konsolen. Damit würde man deutlich über der Erstverkaufsmenge der "alten" Xbox liegen, wie wir in einem Rückblick feststellen.
> 
> Wie so oft, sind diese Informationen natürlich noch von offizieller Seite unbestätigt. Fest steht, dass die am Launch-Tag zur Verfügung stehende Menge an Xbox 360 Konsolen knapp zu werden scheint, was viele Händler schon dazu veranlasst hat, ihre Vorbestell-Aktionen zu beenden (EBGames.de) oder ausdrücklich keine Liefer-Garantie mehr auf die Vorbestellungen zu geben (z.B. Amazon "Laut unseren Informationen wird dieses Produkt zunächst vom Hersteller Microsoft nicht in ausreichender Zahl geliefert. Das heißt leider, dass wir nicht die Lieferung aller Vorbestellungen pünktlich zum Erscheinungstag garantieren können. Wir arbeiten eng mit unseren Lieferanten zusammen, um so schnell wie möglich eine ausreichende Menge zu sichern.").
> 
> ...


Area Xbox


----------



## Bonkic (10. September 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 Launchtermin- und Menge*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.09.2005 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur sind die Startbedinungen diesmal deutlich günstiger für Microsoft. Zum einen schafft man es diesmal künftig zum Weihnachtsfest, das selten zur Kaufzurückhaltung einlädt, zum anderen ist man als erster mit eine Next-Gen Konsole im Handel. Hinzu kommt, das Xbox mittlerweile auch in Deutschland eine etablierte Marke ist, und daher die Zahl der potentiellen Käufer alleine aufgrund der zahlreichen Xbox-Besitzer, die nun auf die nächste Microsoft-Konsole "updaten" wollen, wesentlich höher sein wird. Der Start der Xbox 360 könnte daher dieses Jahr eher mit dem Start der PS2 im November 2000 zu vergleichen sein: Diese verkaufte sich in Deutschland alleine 70.000 mal in den ersten beiden Tagen nach dem Launch. Dieses Weihnachten verspricht also sowohl für den Handel als auch für die Xbox-Fans ein spannendes Fest zu werden.




das grösste problem von microsoft sehe ich darin, dass im starting line up ( in meinen augen ) eine wirkliche _killer app_ fehlt.

alle vorraussichtlichen starttitel sind sicher gute spiele, aber nix,was mich zu einem kauf bewegen könnte ( von perfect dark 0 erwarte ich leider nicht allzu viel, falls das überhaupt nach deutschland kommt und pgr 3 wurde verschoben ) .


----------



## JohnCarpenter (10. September 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 Launchtermin- und Menge*

Der XBOX unter die Haube geschaut - ein paar Infos zur Architektur:http://www.xbox360news.com/Blogs/News/hqs/blr_483.aspx


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. September 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 Launchtermin- und Menge*

Keine Ahnung ob es was bringt, aber 1Up hat eine Umfrage gemacht, welche Xbox Spiele man gerne auf jeden Fall auf der 360 spielen möchte. Scheinbar / angeblich schaut sich MS die Ergebnisse an. Bei den aufgelisteten Spielen handelt es sich wohl um Titel, die in der Schwebe stehen ob man sich auf der 360 spielen kann. Halo, Fable und andere populäre Games sind ja klar und stehen deswegen nicht in der Liste.
Hier geht es zur Umfrage8. Es können bis zu 5 Games jeweils in den beiden Tabellen markiert werden.


----------



## LordMephisto (10. September 2005)

*Jap. Umfrage Next Gen*



> Umfrage zu Next Generation Konsolen
> 
> 09.09.05 - Das Marktforschungsinstitut Info Plant hat am 02.09.05 und 03.09.05 eintausend japanische Internet User ab 15 Jahren zu den neuen Konsolen befragt.
> 
> ...



Nicht besonders Aussagekräftig aber irgendwie doch interessant.


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2005)

*AW: Jap. Umfrage Next Gen*



			
				LordMephisto am 10.09.2005 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> > Umfrage zu Next Generation Konsolen
> >
> > 09.09.05 - Das Marktforschungsinstitut Info Plant hat am 02.09.05 und 03.09.05 eintausend japanische Internet User ab 15 Jahren zu den neuen Konsolen befragt.
> >
> ...




stimmt- und die umfrage ist zumindest ein indiz dafür, dass microsoft auch in der nächsten generation in japna absolut chancenlois sein wird.


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2005)

*Entwicklerinfos zur PS 3*



> *Einfachere Entwicklung als gedacht*
> Für die Playstation 2 war es extrem schwer zu entwickeln, was sich aber nun in der kommenden Generation geändert hat. Die Xbox 360 und die Playstation 3 sind beide mit einfachen Entwicklungstool ausgerüstet.
> 
> *Beachtliche Leistungsfähigkeit*
> ...



_quelle :  justgamers_


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2005)

*PS 3 Spiele in Entwicklung*



> Folgende Titel sind in Arbeit:
> 
> Activision
> Spider-Man 3
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2005)

*Neues zum Sicherheitschip der XBox 360*



> In einem Interview mit BBC bezieht Chris Satchell als 'General Manager der Xbox Game Developer Group' Stellung zum Thema Sicherheit und Raubkopien. Um dem Einbau von Mod-Chips entgegen zu wirken, plant man bei Microsoft, die Xbox 360 mit einem starken Sicherheitssystem auszustatten, das gleich mit in der Hardware verbaut wird.
> 
> "We've taken security to the hardware level and built it in from the ground up," so  Satchell. "There are going to be levels of security in this box that the hacker community has never seen before."
> 
> ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. September 2005)

*AW: PS 3 Spiele in Entwicklung*



			
				Bonkic am 11.09.2005 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Midway
> UT 2007


Und Epic sagt nein.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2005)

*AW: PS 3 Spiele in Entwicklung*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.09.2005 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 11.09.2005 19:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




stimmt ( vorläufig) , aber in jedem fall kommen spiele mit u3- engine für ps3.


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2005)

*Einzelhandel zum XBox 360 - Preis*



> Der Preis der Xbox 360 stößt beim Handel auf Gegenliebe. Nach positiven Äußerungen von einigen Großhändlern zeigte sich nun auch Thomas Güttler, Branchenmanager Musik & Film, Unterhaltungselektronik & Software bei Karstadt, im Gespräch mit GamesMarkt erfreut. Besonders das Premium-Paket mit Wireless Controller, Festplatte und Fernbedienung bezeichnete Güttler als sehr attraktiv. "Der Preisvorteil gegenüber den Einzelkomponenten von ca. 150 Euro wird sicherlich für viele Kunden sehr interessant sein", so Güttler. Das Core-Paket hält er in erster Linie für Einsteiger für sehr gut geeignet.



_gamesmarkt.de_


----------



## GreenSoda (13. September 2005)

*AW: Einzelhandel zum XBox 360 - Preis*

Ich muss sagen, dass nachdem ich die neusten Screenshots von den Xbox360 Games Madden '06 und Perfect Dark Zero gesehen habe, ich meine Aussage wohl revidieren muss -es wird keine 6 Monate dauern bis der PC aufgeholt hat...es gibt heute schon PC Games die mindestens ebenbürtig sind...wirklich seeehr entäuschend das ganze.

Bei diveresen Weblogs macht man sich sogar schon darüber lustig (Klick hier)

...grafik ist zwar nicht alles -aber nachdem das mit so einem großem TamTam angekündigt wurde...enttäuschend...wirklich enttäuschend...


----------



## INU-ID (13. September 2005)

*AW: PlayStation 3 GPU Less Powerful than GeForce 7800*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.09.2005 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> *PlayStation 3 GPU Less Powerful than GeForce 7800*


Hm, irgendwie hätte ich doch was anderes erwartet. ^^
Das bedeutet also, wenn die PS3 am Start ist, hat sie (was die Grafik angeht) schon keine Chance mehr gegen einen PC mit (dann 1 jahr alter) 7800GTX...

Schwach... vorallem wenn man bedenkt seit wann es schon  7800er Karten zu kaufen gibt...


----------



## LordMephisto (13. September 2005)

*AW: PlayStation 3 GPU Less Powerful than GeForce 7800*



			
				INU-ID am 13.09.2005 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 03.09.2005 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du vergisst das der RSX voll ausgeschöpft werden kann. Spiele werden auf ihn optimiert. Ne GTX wird nie zu 100% ausgereizt werden. Sieh dir doch nur mal XBox Spiele an und sag mir welches PC Spiel mit einer GF3 Ti die Grafik berechnen kann. 
Der Chip der XBox 360 ist in etwa auf dem Niveau einer X700, glaubst du das z.b. PGR3 in der Form auf einem PC mit x700 laufen würde? Ich nicht, dafür müssen beim PC viel zu viele Konfigs berücksichtig werden.

Du kannst die Hardware ganz einfach nicht 1zu1 Vergleichen.


----------



## INU-ID (13. September 2005)

*AW: PlayStation 3 GPU Less Powerful than GeForce 7800*



			
				LordMephisto am 13.09.2005 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst die Hardware ganz einfach nicht 1zu1 Vergleichen.


Das habe ich auch nicht. Aber wenn die PS3 erscheint, wird die 7800 schon "relativ" gut ausgenutzt. Schließlich gbts da schon den Nachfolger des G70...


----------



## LordMephisto (13. September 2005)

*AW: PlayStation 3 GPU Less Powerful than GeForce 7800*



			
				INU-ID am 13.09.2005 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 13.09.2005 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es besteht aber trotzdem ein Unterschied ziwschen relativ ausnutzen und ein Spiel auf eine Graka/eine Plattform zu Optimieren. Es ist völlig klar das der PC die Next Gen Konsolen wieder einholt und Überholt, den Zeitpunkt kann aber niemand vorraussagen. 
Trotzdem kann man nicht sagen es wäre schwach von Sony den RSX zu verbauen. Zum Zeitpunkt der finalen Hardware zusammenstellung war der RSX die stärkste Grafikeinheit, irgenwann müssen sie sich ja auf einen Plattform festlegen.


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2005)

*AW: PlayStation 3 GPU Less Powerful than GeForce 7800*



			
				INU-ID am 13.09.2005 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 03.09.2005 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




zunächst mal würde ich die meldung nicht einfach so hinnehmen, denn quelle ist der inquirer, der sich auf einen nicht näher gennanten nvidia- mitarbeiter bezieht.
und was von inquirer im allgemeinen so zu halten ist, dazu muss ich wohl nix sagen.

desweiteren könnte ich mir auch ernsthaft vorstellen, dass eine solche meldung publiziert würde, um pc- user nicht vor den kopf zu stossen.

denn diesen (und damit auch mir) könnte man schon relativ schwer begreiflich machen, dass die ps3 mitsamt einer gpu die stärker als der 7800gtx ist preiswerter kommt als eine, noch dazu  langsamere, grafikkarte für den pc alleine.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. September 2005)

*Gerüchteküche*



> Auch wenn es eigentlich nichts zu berichten gibt, bieten aktuelle Gerüchte immer wieder eine Grundlage für die waghalsigsten Spekulationen und damit verbundenen Diskussionen. Wer meint, dass Medien wie das amerikanische Official Xbox Magazine da nicht mitmachen, hat sich allerdings getäuscht. In der aktuellen Ausgabe gibt es jedenfalls eine Menge an interessanten aber unbestätigten Meldungen.
> 
> Hier eine kurze Übersicht:
> 
> ...


Area Xbox


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. September 2005)

*Xbox 360 kommt in Deutschland am 2 Dezember 2005*

..und damit eine Woche später, als ursprünglich vermutet.
Hier die offizielle Pressemeldung:

"Microsoft hat im Vorfeld der Tokyo Game Show die Termine für die weltweit nahezu zeitgleiche Markteinführung der Next Generation Konsole Xbox 360 bekannt gegeben. Deutsche Gamer fiebern gespannt dem Launch-Termin am 2. Dezember entgegen, während die Konsole am 22. November in Nordamerika und am 10. Dezember in Japan auf den Markt kommt. Das Zeitfenster markiert die weltweit erste Markteinführung einer Videospielkonsole in drei verschiedenen Regionen gleichzeitig. Wegen der schon jetzt großen Nachfrage wurde die Produktionskapazität der drei modernen Fertigungsstätten erhöht, um den Gamern von New York über Berlin bis Tokyo auch nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft 2005 ausreichende Stückzahlen liefern zu können.

"Zu Weihnachten beginnt in Japan, Nordamerika und Europa ein neues Zeitalter im Bereich von Videogames. Die Gamer erwartet bisher unerreichte High Definition-Grafik, unvergleichliches Online Gaming und umfassende Entertainment-Funktionen," so Robbie Bach, Chief Xbox Officer Microsoft. Jedes unabhängige renomierte Entwicklungsstudio der Welt ist dabei, den kommenden Xbox 360-Spielen den letzten Schliff zu verpassen. Wir erwarten ein starkes Portfolio an Games zum Launch-Tag und Anfang 2006, das die Vorlieben jedes Gamers in jedem Genre und jeder Region befriedigen wird. Derzeit befinden sich schon über 200 Spiele in der Entwicklung und täglich wird diese Liste länger.

Offene Entertainment-Plattform
Xbox 360 ist auch darauf vorbereitet, sich mit Digitalkameras, MP3-Playern und Windows PCs zu vernetzen. Damit wird die Konsole zur heimischen Entertainment-Plattform für sämtliche digitale Inhalte wie Fotos, Filme und Musik, um diese auf dem Wohnzimmer-TV wiederzugeben. Gestochen scharfe Grafik und 5.1-Surround Sound werden Xbox 360-Spielern ein Erlebnis ähnlich dem eines Kinobesuches bescheren.

Neben den umfangreichen Multimedia-Funktionen und dem beeindruckenden Line-up werden die Gamer auch am völlig überarbeiteten Online-Dienst Xbox Live ihre Freude haben. Xbox 360 und Xbox Live bringen Millionen Spieler zusammen, um gemeinsam zu spielen, sich über Sprach- und Video-Chat zu unterhalten, neue Inhalte herunter zu laden, persönliche Profile zu erstellen oder neue Möglichkeiten der interaktiven Unterhaltung kennen zu lernen.

Tokyo Game Show
Auf der Tokyo Game Show haben japanische Konsumenten erstmals die Möglichkeit, die Leistungsstärke und den Leistungsumfang von Xbox 360 zu erleben. Eine Reihe von Top-Games sind am Stand zu sehen:

o [eM] -eNCHANT arM- (FromSoftware)
o Bomberman - Act Zero (Hudson)
o Call of Duty 2 (Activision)
o Chrome Hound (Sega)
o DEAD OR ALIVE 4 (Tecmo)
o Dead Rising (Capcom)
o Dynasty Warriors 4 Special (Koei)
o Everyparty (Microsoft Game Studios)
o Far East of Eden - Ziria (Hudson Soft)
o Final Fantasy XI (SquareEnix)
o Frame City Killer (Namco)
o Gears of War (Microsoft Game Studios)
o Kameo: Elements of Power (Microsoft Game Studios)
o Mobile Suit GUNDAM (Bandai)
o NBA Live 2006 (Electronic Arts)
o Need for Speed Most Wanted (Electronic Arts)
o NINETY-NINE NIGHTS (Microsoft Game Studios)
o Project Gotham Racing 3 (Microsoft Game Studios)
o Resident Evil 5 (Capcom)
o Ridge Racer 6 (Namco)
o Rumble Roses XX (Konami)
o Shutoku Battle (Genki)
o SONIC THE HEDGEHOG (Sega)
o Test Drive Unlimited (Atari)
o Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter (UbiSoft)
o World Air Force (Taito)
o Wrestle Kingdom (Yukes)

Im Rahmen der Messe hat Microsoft auch den japanischen Preis für Xbox 360 bekannt gegeben. Die Konsole wird in Japan zum Preis von 37.900 JPY auf dem Markt kommen. Zum Lieferumfang zählen eine 20 GB Festplatte, ein kabelloser Controller, eine Fernbedienung, ein Xbox 360 Headset, ein HD Komponenten AV-Kabel, ein Ethernet-Kabel und Batterien.

Auf der Tokyo Game Show gewährte das Xbox-Management einen detaillierte Einblick in seine Strategie für den japanischen Markt. Mehr als 40 namhafte japanische Entwickler, darunter Bandai, Capcom, Koei, Konami, Namco, Sega, Square Enix und Tecmo, haben ihre umfangreiche Unterstützung für Xbox 360 bekräftigt. Die Entertainment-Plattform versetzt die Entwickler in die Lage, ein Erlebnis von bislang unerreichtem Gameplay, Story und Kunst zu schaffen.

Im Laufe der nächsten Monate erscheinen in dieser Region sehr beliebte Titel und bekannte Serien wie beispielsweise Dead or Alive 4, Ridge Racer 6, Ninety-Nine Nights, Dead Rising und Final Fantasy IX auf Xbox 360.

Link


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 kommt in Deutschland am 2 Dezember 2005*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.09.2005 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ..und damit eine Woche später, als ursprünglich vermutet.




und damit dieser termin auch gehalten werden kann, hat die produktion bereits begonnen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Darauf haben wohl viele gewartet. Wie Microsoft bekannt gab, hat die Produktion der finalen Xbox 360 Konsole heute begonnen.


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 - Japan Preis*



> Microsoft gibt bekannt, dass die Xbox 360 in Japan Yen 37.900 (Euro 280,49 / USD 343,06) ohne bzw. Yen 39.795 (Euro 295 / USD 360) mit Steuern kosten wird. Es handelt sich um das Komplettset, das am 10.12.05 in die Läden kommt:



dass heisst, dass die konsole in europa ganze 100 € mehr kosten wird !

nicht, dass das was neues wäre, aber das hätte zumindest microsoft anders regeln können.



> Während in den USA und Europa zwei Modelle auf den Markt kommen, ist für Japan nur das Komplettset geplant.



das grenzt eigentlich schon fast an kundenverarsche -  aber so kann man wenigstens damit werben, dass das gerät weltweit auch das gleiche kostet


----------



## GreenSoda (15. September 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 - Japan Preis*



			
				Bonkic am 15.09.2005 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> > Microsoft gibt bekannt, dass die Xbox 360 in Japan Yen 37.900 (Euro 280,49 / USD 343,06) ohne bzw. Yen 39.795 (Euro 295 / USD 360) mit Steuern kosten wird. Es handelt sich um das Komplettset, das am 10.12.05 in die Läden kommt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wundert mich allerdings sehr -das Lohnniveau und die Lebensunterhaltungskosten sind doch in Japan nochmal einen guten Tick höher als in Dt. ...wieso ist die Konsole dann dort günstiger ??

Der US-Preis ist ja schon ziemlich verständlich und mit dem unserigem vergleichbar...aber *das* macht irgendwie keinen Sinn...vielleicht kommt in Jp ja nur das Core-Packet raus...


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 - Japan Preis*



			
				GreenSoda am 15.09.2005 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wundert mich allerdings sehr -das Lohnniveau und die Lebensunterhaltungskosten sind doch in Japan nochmal einen guten Tick höher als in Dt. ...wieso ist die Konsole dann dort günstiger ??




scheinbar will sich microsoft mit einem solchen kampfpreis marktanteile auf sonys heimatmarkt sichern.

(ein aussichtsloses unterfangen, wenn ihr mich fragt....)


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2005)

*Xbox 360 - Region Codes*



> Wie heute auf einer der Tokyo Games Show (TGS) vorangehenden Pressekonferenz von Entwickler Microsoft bestätigt wurde, wird die Next-Gen-Konsole Xbox 360 eine so genannten Region-Codierung enthalten. Dies wird dazu führen, dass nur Spiele und DVDs abgespielt werden können, auf deren Region die Konsole "geeicht" ist. Dieses restriktive Vorgehen kennen die Kunden bereits seit der Einführung der DVDs, wo die Filmstudios vermeiden woll(t)en, dass Import-Spielfilme angesehen werden können. Auch die derzeit noch aktuelle Spielkonsole Xbox hat einen entsprechenden Region-Lock, daher kommt dieses Vorgehen nicht unerwartet.



_justgamers_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. September 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 - Region Codes*



			
				Bonkic am 15.09.2005 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> _justgamers_


Die leben auch etwas hinterm Mond. ^^
Das wurde beispielsweise schon auf der E3 und GC gesagt. Die Konsole hat eine Regionsbeschränkunegn, es steht jedem Publisher jedoch auch frei seine Spiele ohne Beschränkung in den Handel zu bringen.


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2005)

*Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*



> Als im Mai diesen Jahres auf der E3-Messe in Los Angeles die kommende Nintendo-Konsole Revolution vorgestellt wurde, machten die Japaner ein großes Geheimnis um deren Controller. Nach etlichen Monaten wird dieser nun endlich der Weltöffentlichkeit gezeigt. Nintendo wählte als Ort des Geschehens die Tokyo Game Show.
> 
> Und man muss zugeben: Er ist etwas anders. Auf den ersten Blick erinnert er stark an eine TV-Fernbedienung, doch sollen mit ihm alle normalen Funktione wie mit bisherigen Controll-Pads möglich sein. Laufen, Springen, Schießen, Steuern, Tauchen, Klettern etc. stellt laut Nintendo damit keinerlei Problem dar.
> 
> ...



_quelle: demonews_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mmmh - also gelinde gesagt bin ich etwas verwirrt;
wie soll das funktionieren ?
entspanntes spielen scheint mir da kaum möglich - aber was neues/ anderes ist es in der tat.

allerdings scheint nintendo mit dieser reaktion gerechnet zu haben, wie der nächste artikel zeigt:


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*



			
				Bonkic am 16.09.2005 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings scheint nintendo mit dieser reaktion gerechnet zu haben, wie der nächste artikel zeigt:





> Speaking on the first day of the Tokyo Game Show, Nintendo president Satoru Iwata has unveiled the innovative new controller design for the Revolution console - a one-handed device which detects its own location relative to the screen.
> 
> The controller is similar in size and design to a television remote control, and sports a trigger button and D-Pad along with a number of action buttons - but the key feature is a sensor which Iwata described as the "Direct Pointing Device".
> 
> ...



bin echt mal gespannt, wie das bei den ersten spielen mit der steuerung aussehen und funktionieren wird.
kann mir aber beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, dass es parallel nicht auch einen "altmodischen" contoller geben wird.


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2005)

*[TGS] Mehr vom NRev - Controller*

hier gibts weitere infos zum neuen nintendo controller:

http://cube.ign.com/articles/651/651275p1.html

hier gibts ein kurzes flash- video, das einen eindruck davon vermittelt, wie das ganze in der praxis aussehen soll:
(das ist doch sicher furchtbar anstrengend die ganze zeit mit dem ding rumzufuchteln    ) 

http://www.dagbladet.no/kultur/2005/09/16/443527.html


und natürlich gibts auch einen artikel von gamefront:



> 1up hat erste Bilder und Infos des Revolution Controllers von Nintendo veröffentlicht, der auf der Tokyo Game Show enthüllt wurde. Der Controller für die kommende Revolution-Konsole arbeitet ähnlich wie eine Maus in einer echten 3D Umgebung, was ideal für Spiele wie Ego-Shooter sein soll.
> 
> Der Controller ist kabellos und ähnelt auf den ersten Blick einer Fernbedienung im iPod-Design. Er ist so gebaut, dass er sich mit einer Hand bedienen lässt. In der Nähe des Fernsehers platziert man zwei kleine Sensoren, im Controller ist hingegen ein Chip: Er verfolgt die Position des Controllers, so dass der Spieler die Action auf dem Bildschirm durch Bewegen des gesamten Controllers beeinflusst.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*



			
				Bonkic am 16.09.2005 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> mmmh - also gelinde gesagt bin ich etwas verwirrt;
> wie soll das funktionieren ?
> entspanntes spielen scheint mir da kaum möglich - aber was neues/ anderes ist es in der tat.


Das frage ich mich auch gerade. 

Und auch die weiteren Infos haben mich niche gerade überzeugt, daß damit ein streßfreues Spielen auch nur ansatzweise möglich sein soll. Ich habe doch keine Lust das Ding die ganze Zeit in Richtung TV zu halten. Entspanntes Spielen ist da für mich irgendwie was anderes.


----------



## Zerogoki (16. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*

...mhh 
meine erste raktion auf den kontroller war O_o
oh mein gott
und dann musst eich einfach lachen vom video war witzig
naja so schlecht kann er ja gar ned wein gebt dem neuen kontroller ne chance und no problenm man kann ja noch den gamecube kontroller anschliessen...de rist ja immernoch besser als der von der x-box und ps3 also keine sorge leute^^


----------



## Solon25 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 - Japan Preis*



			
				GreenSoda am 15.09.2005 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wundert mich allerdings sehr -das Lohnniveau und die Lebensunterhaltungskosten sind doch in Japan nochmal einen guten Tick höher als in Dt. ...wieso ist die Konsole dann dort günstiger ??


Man muss wissen das Margen im Spiel sind. Hab das mal vor langer zeit im Konsolen Mag gelesen Margen = http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marge


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*



			
				Zerogoki am 16.09.2005 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> man kann ja noch den gamecube kontroller anschliessen...



tatsächlich ?
das muss ich überlesen/ vergessen haben


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*



			
				Bonkic am 16.09.2005 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Zerogoki am 16.09.2005 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wäre mir auch neu.


----------



## Flyer24 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*

Die ersten Bilder und ein Trailer zu Metal Gear Solid 4

http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=9471

Snake scheint doch ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen zu sein


----------



## Solon25 (16. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*



			
				Flyer24 am 16.09.2005 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ersten Bilder und ein Trailer zu Metal Gear Solid 4
> 
> http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=9471
> 
> Snake scheint doch ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen zu sein


Hab ich mir heute morgen schon bei gametrailers.com angeschaut. Sieht sehr militärisch aus. Snake bekommt einen Begleiter (Robo) und laut GIGA Games wird mehr Wert auf Taktik/Ego-Shooter gelegt.

EDIT: Wie schon zu MGS-3 geht auch dieser Trailer über 8 Minuten


----------



## Zerogoki (16. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*

klar kann man den gamecub kontroller verwenden hat ja 4 anshclüsse wenn man den revolution an der seite aufklappt...das wusstet iht doch...O_o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*

Hat sich erstaunlich gewandelt. Schade, daß es vom eigentlichen Gameplay nix zu sehen gibt.


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*



			
				Zerogoki am 16.09.2005 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> klar kann man den gamecub kontroller verwenden hat ja 4 anshclüsse wenn man den revolution an der seite aufklappt...das wusstet iht doch...O_o




jo das war mir schon bekannt, nur hab` ich tatsächlich noch nirgends gelesen, dass man die gc- controller verwenden kann.
scheint aber so zu sein, nachdem ich mir anschlüsse mal genauer angeschaut habe und ein wenig gegoogelt habe.

die sache ist echt an mir vorbeigangen - asche auf mein haupt .


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2005)

*[TGS] PS 3 - News*



> Gradius kommt für die PlayStation 3
> Konami wird - laut PS3IGN - einen neuen Gradius Titel für die PlayStation 3 entwickeln
> 
> Alone in the Dark kommt
> ...



_quelle: boomtown_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*



			
				Flyer24 am 16.09.2005 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ersten Bilder und ein Trailer zu Metal Gear Solid 4
> 
> http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=9471
> 
> Snake scheint doch ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen zu sein



Wow, der Trailer macht wirklich Lust auf VIEEEEEL mehr! 

Der alte Snake gefällt mir immer noch nicht so (können die nicht den Schnauzer abschneiden, ich glaube so würde das Modell Snake viel ähnlicher sehen), aber im Trailer sieht man ja, dass er gesundheitliche Probleme hat, also nicht als 90jähriger Rambo-Supermann rumläuft. Das würde imo nämlich unfreiwillig komisch wirken. So hat das ganze eine gewissen Tragik.
Als Grund für den späten Kriegseinsatz könnte ich mir (neben dem Zwang zu kämpfen) Olga´s Kind vorstellen. Vielleicht hat er die Spur bis dort hin verfolgt/neue Hinweise bekommen.

Was die Grafik anbelangt: Es fällt immer noch schwer zu glauben, dass das keine Rendersequenzen sind, aber das es so wirklich aussieht wäre schon vorstellbar (auch wenn ich es seltsam finde, dass die so etwas jetzt schon fertig haben).

Ich hoffe es wird aber ausführlich erklärt, wieso er kein linkes Auge mehr hat. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch eine vorherige spielbare Mission (Wie in MGS3) in der er sein Auge verliert.

Schön finde ich die neuen Features: Die "Augenklappe" ist eine Art künstliches Auge, die andere Sichtmodi zur Verfügung stellt. Auch der kleine Roboter, der Snake mit Munition versorgt könnte neue Möglichkeiten geben. Man könnte ihn z.B. selber steuern und so Gegner ablenken oder für Snake unzugängliche Bereiche erreichen.

Edit: Noch ein paar Hintergrundinfos:
MGS4 spielt 2019. Damit ist Solid Snake ca. 46. Aufgrund des veralteten Genmaterials von Big Boss (ca. 50-60 damals) ergibt sich ein genetisches Alter von knapp 100 (auch wenn man das so nicht rechnen kann). Deswegen ist er so alt und hat gesundheitliche Probleme.


----------



## ruppelt (16. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*

and here it is!!!!
The Big Contoller of the Revolution !!!
http://www.nintendo.com/newsimagelarge?articleid=TfyOgnUc7zB-ZlzdQvMhKJOgS5LsR2nK&currentNo=0&page=


----------



## ruppelt (16. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*

und hier ncoh ein artikel dazu  klingt alles ehr interessant. Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. enldich zocken und ne Flasche bier dabei trinken..
http://www.nintendo.com/newsarticle?articleid=TfyOgnUc7zB-ZlzdQvMhKJOgS5LsR2nK


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*



			
				ruppelt am 16.09.2005 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> and here it is!!!!
> The Big Contoller of the Revolution !!!
> http://www.nintendo.com/newsimagelarge?articleid=TfyOgnUc7zB-ZlzdQvMhKJOgS5LsR2nK¤tNo=0&page=




na ja - eigentlich diskutieren wir schon den ganzen tage über eben diesen.   

schau mal 2 seiten vorher.


----------



## ruppelt (16. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*

oO   *heul*      war wohl zu lange im urlaub *g*
sory


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*



			
				ruppelt am 16.09.2005 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> oO   *heul*      war wohl zu lange im urlaub *g*
> sory



kann ja mal passieren   

aber interessant ists in der tat - gibt übrigens auch einen system- thread dazu


----------



## Bonkic (17. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*



> Eurogamer führten ein Interview mit Jim Merrick, Nintendo Europe's senior director of marketing, über den Nintendo Revolution. Das Wichtigste gibt es, wie gewohnt, hier bei uns:
> 
> -Als Anfang der Revolution Entwicklung gilt jener Tag, an dem Iwata das weitere Vorgehen, den Markt zu verändern, an seine Mitarbeiter verkündete. Dies geschah vor rund zwei Jahren. Die ersten Prototypen gab es vor zirka einem Jahr.
> 
> ...





> -Für die klassischen Spiele wird es ein Gamepad-Aufatz geben mit dem man aber die neuen Fähigkeiten auch nutzen kann.



aha - das erklärt doch einiges 

folgendes fällt ign dazu ein ( damit keine missverständnisse aufkommen, das folgende bild stammt natürlich nicht von nintendo ! ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> -Bei der Frage, ob der Controller der einzige Trumpf ist, antwortete er, dass Nintendo noch einige Überraschungen in der Hinterhand hätte.




_quelle: justgamers/ eurogamer/ ign_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*



			
				Bonkic am 17.09.2005 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> > -Für die klassischen Spiele wird es ein Gamepad-Aufatz geben mit dem man aber die neuen Fähigkeiten auch nutzen kann.
> 
> 
> 
> aha - das erklärt doch einiges


SO in der Art wohl (Denkt sich IGN)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (17. September 2005)

*[TGS] GT 5 - Trailer*

ist zwar nur abgefilmt, lohnt sich aber trotzdem:

http://www.demonews.de/kurznachrichten/index.php?shortnews=5622


und um die frage von demonews, nämlich :


> Ist das Ingame-Grafik?


zu beantworten:

wenn ich mir gt4 auf der 5 jahre alten ps2 anschaue, so könnte ich mir das durchaus vorstellen !


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. September 2005)

*AW: [TGS] GT 5 - Trailer*



			
				Bonkic am 17.09.2005 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ist zwar nur abgefilmt, lohnt sich aber trotzdem:
> 
> http://www.demonews.de/kurznachrichten/index.php?shortnews=5622
> 
> ...



Warum nicht. die Screens von PGR3 sollen ja auch Ingame sein. Wo ich es bei manchen auch erst glaube, wenn ich es selbst sehen werde.


----------



## LordMephisto (17. September 2005)

*AW: Nintendo stellt NRev- Controller auf TGS vor*



			
				Bonkic am 17.09.2005 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> folgendes fällt ign dazu ein ( damit keine missverständnisse aufkommen, das folgende bild stammt natürlich nicht von nintendo ! )
> http://www.justgamers.de/kmx/modul_cms/uploads/2005/9/1126944113_original.jpg


Na da hat sich ign ja mühe gegeben.
Das Pad ist doch das GCN Wireless Pad von Big Ben


----------



## LordMephisto (17. September 2005)

*AW: [TGS] GT 5 - Trailer*



			
				Bonkic am 17.09.2005 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ist zwar nur abgefilmt, lohnt sich aber trotzdem:
> 
> http://www.demonews.de/kurznachrichten/index.php?shortnews=5622
> 
> ...


Gibt es da auch Bilder von? 20MB will ich nicht runterladen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. September 2005)

*AW: [TGS] GT 5 - Trailer*



			
				LordMephisto am 17.09.2005 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es da auch Bilder von? 20MB will ich nicht runterladen



Investiere lieber 30MB in dem MGS4 Trailer, der geht viel länger


----------



## LordMephisto (17. September 2005)

*AW: [TGS] GT 5 - Trailer*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.09.2005 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 17.09.2005 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt stichel auch noch in meiner Wunde, den MGS4 Trailer kann ich mir auch nicht ziehn


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. September 2005)

*AW: [TGS] GT 5 - Trailer*



			
				LordMephisto am 17.09.2005 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt stichel auch noch in meiner Wunde, den MGS4 Trailer kann ich mir auch nicht ziehn


Dann schau dir die Bild dazu an. Sagen IMO deutlich mehr aus in Sachen Grafik.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. September 2005)

*AW: [TGS] GT 5 - Trailer*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.09.2005 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 17.09.2005 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man sieht da schon mehr Details, da der Trailer 8min ist die Qualität leider ziemlich schlecht.
Im Trailer sieht man aber viel mehr, was man zu erwarten hat (Setting, Stil, Gameplayfeatures etc.)


----------



## Bonkic (17. September 2005)

*Spiegel- Online Interview mit Nintendo Boss*

auf spiegel online gibts ein interessantes interview mit dem nintendo boss
iwata.

u.a. geht um den doch ungewöhnlichen controller und allgemein um die philosophie, die nintendo mit nrev verfolgt - lesenswert !

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,375121,00.html


----------



## ruppelt (18. September 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

boar mir juckts grade mal echt in den Fingern. X box 360 wird sicher geil aber PS3 wird sicher die besseren Spiele haben und vieleicht acuh mehr Leistung. Aber bis die PS3 rasukommt dauerts ja nochmla nen gutes Stück (war glaube ich im Märtz und dann denke ich mal wird sie für uns Europäer sicher erst im April oder noch später komen. Revolution wird noch länger dauern. PsP ist auch ziemlich nett amo. ahhaa  ich weiß nciht mehr weiter *g*.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. September 2005)

*AW: [TGS] GT 5 - Trailer*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.09.2005 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Trailer sieht man aber viel mehr, was man zu erwarten hat (Setting, Stil, *Gameplayfeatures* etc.)




Anderes Thema: hier gibt es ein langes Streamingvideo zu PGR3


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. September 2005)

*AW: [TGS] GT 5 - Trailer*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.09.2005 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 17.09.2005 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Im Trailer sieht man aber viel mehr, was man zu erwarten hat (Setting, Stil, *Gameplayfeatures* etc.)


Naja, wie schon mal gepostet. Die Sichtmodi mit dem künstlichem Auge, der kleine Robotergehilfe der z.B. für Munition sorgt.

Und könnte man noch spekulieren, was der MiniRoboter noch so alles kann (Feinde ablenken, unzugängliche Bereiche erforschen etc.).
Vielleicht braucht Snake immer wieder mal ein Medikament/Gegenmittel, vielleicht gehörte das aber auch nur Story.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. September 2005)

*AW: [TGS] GT 5 - Trailer*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 18.09.2005 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 18.09.2005 12:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur das sind ja noch alles eher Spekulationen. Das wirkliche Gameplay hat man ja noch gar nicht gesehen. Sicherlich kann das z.B. künstliche Auge einiges ermöglichen. Nur was genau und wie, wird sich erst noch zeigen. Der Trailer zeigt doch schon einige Dinge recht deutlich (Seeting, etc.), aber gerade vom Gameplay sieht man nix.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. September 2005)

*Screens und Trailer*

Es gibt einige wirklich sehr gelungene Videos (HQ) zu kommenden Xbox 360 Spiele zu sehen, wie Gears oder Kameo.
Beispielsweise auf Xboxyde:
Kameo Video 1
Kameo Video 2
Kameo Video 3
DoA 4 Bilder
Gears of War

Viele weitere Screens und Videos sind hier verlinkt.

Drei weitere sehr schöne Vidoes zu Gears of War findet man außerdem hier, hier und hier.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. September 2005)

*AW: [TGS] GT 5 - Trailer*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.09.2005 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das sind ja noch alles eher Spekulationen. Das wirkliche Gameplay hat man ja noch gar nicht gesehen. Sicherlich kann das z.B. künstliche Auge einiges ermöglichen. Nur was genau und wie, wird sich erst noch zeigen. Der Trailer zeigt doch schon einige Dinge recht deutlich (Seeting, etc.), aber gerade vom Gameplay sieht man nix.


Ich schrieb ja auch Gameplay-Features 
Klar muss man spekulieren, aber wenn der Hauptcharakter ein künstliches Auge mit verschiedenen Sichtmodi hat, die er einschalten kann, dann würde ich wetten, dass das nicht nur in den Sequenzen gemacht wird


----------



## Solon25 (19. September 2005)

*MGS4 - Trailer*

Es gibt jetzt *einen offiziellen Trailer* mit Kampfhandlungen und in bester Soundqualität zu MGS-4. Zwar ist es am Ende hin gleich wie der erste, man sieht aber vorher das Snake das Auge bedient. Zudem sollte man das Ende schauen, da gibt es ein nettes Gimmik in Bezug auf den "Konsolenkrieg"


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. September 2005)

*AW: MGS4 - Trailer*



			
				Solon25 am 19.09.2005 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt jetzt *einen offiziellen Trailer* mit Kampfhandlungen und in bester Soundqualität zu MGS-4. Zwar ist es am Ende hin gleich wie der erste, man sieht aber vorher das Snake das Auge bedient. Zudem sollte man das Ende schauen, da gibt es ein nettes Gimmik in Bezug auf den "Konsolenkrieg"




eigentlich ist es genau der gleiche Trailer, nur das beim ersten der Kameraman ein paar Sekunden zu spät an- und ne halbe Minute zu früh abgeschaltet hat 

Aber immerhin nicht abgefilmt und mit guten Sound


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (19. September 2005)

*AW: MGS4 - Trailer*

MGS 4 heilige scheisse ich freu mich wie en kleenes kind!!!!!!!!!! egal wanns rauskommt es wir einfach geil......kojima wird wieder was tolles abliefern das behaupte ich jetzt schon .


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. September 2005)

*Metal Gear Solid 4-Auslieferung noch mindestens ein Jahr entfernt*

19.09.05 - Hideo Kojima hat sich auf der Tokyo Game Show über den Erscheinungstermin von Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots Click Picture geäußert. Wie Gamespot schreibt, sei dieser mindestens noch ein Jahr entfernt. So plant Kojima das Spiel auf der nächsten Tokyo Game Show 2006 erneut vorzuführen.

http://www.gamefront.de/ / http://www.gamespot.com/news/2005/09/18/news_6133820.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. September 2005)

*Nintendo: 'Revolution Controller könnte uns zum Marktführer machen'*

19.09.05 - Jim Merrick, Senior Director of Marketing bei Nintendo of Europe, hat gegenüber GamesIndustry.biz gesagt, dass die Revolution-Konsole das Potential besitzt, neue Kundenschichten zu erreichen, die Nintendo zuvor nicht ansprechen konnte.

Merrick geht davon aus, dass der kürzlich enthüllte Revolution-Controller die Videospielindustrie beeinflussen wird. Deshalb will Nintendo sein geistiges Eigentum auch aggressiv schützen.

Über die Erfolgsaussichten des Controllers sagt Merrick, dass 'er uns zweifellos zum Marktführer machen könnte.'

http://www.gamefront.de/ / http://www.gamesindustry.biz/content_page.php?aid=11606


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2005)

*Peter Moore (Microsoft XBox- Verantworlicher) über PS 3*



> "Cell Prozessor hin oder her, ich sehe nichts, was mich in puncto Performance beunruhigen könnte, wenn ich mir die technischen Daten betrachte. Ich denke ganz ehrlich, dass es uns einen unglaublichen Vorteil verschafft, dass wir die ersten sind, die sich auf diesem Feld bewegen werden," sagte Peter Moore.
> 
> Wenn wir uns die Möglichkeiten der Xbox 360 unter technischen Aspekten anschauen und diese mit der PS3 verlgeichen, sagte wirklich jeder, den ich für seine Arbeit auf technischem Niveau respektiere, dass es beides das gleiche ist. Das ist es wirklich. Beide Firmen haben unglaublich leistungsfähige Maschinen und es wird an den Entwicklern liegen, etwas daraus zu machen."
> 
> ...



_quelle: justgamers/gameindustry.biz_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. September 2005)

*AW: Peter Moore (Microsoft XBox- Verantworlicher) über PS 3*



> Die Tatsache, dass sie glauben, sie müssten Snake sagen lassen wie leistungsfähig sie (die PS3) ist, könnte möglicherweise als Zeichen von Besorgnis oder Schwäche angesehen werden".


hehe, das ist aber jemand ziemlich angefressen über die PS3-Werbung durch MGS4 


http://www.gamespot.com/news/2005/09/18/news_6133820.html

Kojima hat ne Präsentation von MGS4 gemacht, u.a. um zu zeigen, dass es keine Rendermovie ist.
Interessant sind auch die Äußerungen zum Gameplay/den Mechs/self-shadowing effects der PS3 usw,
Oder auch warum Snake so alt ist, mit glatter Haut kann man nämlich nicht so schön mit der Grafik protzen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. September 2005)

*AW: Peter Moore (Microsoft XBox- Verantworlicher) über PS 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.09.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder auch warum Snake so alt ist, mit glatter Haut kann man nämlich nicht so schön mit der Grafik protzen


Oh je. Dann kämpft in CoD 3 wohl das Altenheim an der Front.


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2005)

*AW: Peter Moore (Microsoft XBox- Verantworlicher) über PS 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.09.2005 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh je. Dann kämpft in CoD 3 wohl das Altenheim an der Front.



ist das nicht schon für die volkssturm- edition von teil 2 geplant


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. September 2005)

*Neue Gears of War Screens*

Und das Spiel soll erst auf einem der drei Kerne laufen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*sabber*


----------



## Bonkic (20. September 2005)

*AW: Neue Gears of War Screens*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.09.2005 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> *sabber*




booahhhh 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (20. September 2005)

*XBox 360  Preisverfall schon im 1. Jahr ?*



> Die Xbox 360 ist noch gar nicht erschienen, da kommen schon die ersten Informationen um Preissenkungen online.
> 
> Wie das englischsprachige Online-Magazin Eurogamer.net berichtethat Todd Holmdahl, Vize-Präsident des Xbox Produkbereiches der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters mitgeteilgt, dass die Xbox 360 so ausgelegt sein wird, dass sie in der Produktion 100 Dollar weniger kosten wird als Sonys kommende PlayStation 3 und man so die Möglichkeit hat die reduzierten Kosten an die Kunden weiterzugeben.
> 
> ...




_quelle: eurogamer/ game7_

auf die gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole:

ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie nintendo mit der revolution gerade den japan-startpreis der xbox 360 noch gewaltig unterbieten will ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. September 2005)

*AW: XBox 360  Preisverfall schon im 1. Jahr ?*

Dazu vielleicht auch


> Wie Todd Holmdahl gegenüber Reuters erklärte, will Microsoft die Produktionskosten der Konsole jährlich reduzieren, was sich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch auf den Verkaufspreis auswirken wird.



http://www.gamepro.de/index.html


----------



## Bonkic (20. September 2005)

*AW: XBox 360  Preisverfall schon im 1. Jahr ?*

der preisunterschied bei den produktionskosten ( wenn das denn so stimmt ) könnte sich ja in erster linie durch das anscheinend noch extrem teure blu- ray laufwerk der ps3 ergeben, das alleine soll ja angeblich 100$  kosten.

ansonsten werden sich die komponenten wohl kaum viel geben ( preislich und wohl auch von der leistung her) - denke ich zumindest.

was mich überrascht ist, dass man bei der ps3 bislang noch nix konkretes bzgl. einer verbauten hdd zu lesen war - oder hab ich da - wieder mal - was verpasst.  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. September 2005)

*AW: XBox 360  Preisverfall schon im 1. Jahr ?*



			
				Bonkic am 20.09.2005 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> der preisunterschied bei den produktionskosten ( wenn das denn so stimmt ) könnte sich ja in erster linie durch das anscheinend noch extrem teure blu- ray laufwerk der ps3 ergeben, das alleine soll ja angeblich 100$  kosten.
> 
> ansonsten werden sich die komponenten wohl kaum viel geben ( preislich und wohl auch von der leistung her) - denke ich zumindest.


Müßte man wissen wie sehr sich die Kosten bei CPU, Graka oder Kühlsystem unterscheiden und wieviel Spielraum da noch für Kostensenkungen sind.



> was mich überrascht ist, dass man bei der ps3 bislang noch nix konkretes bzgl. einer verbauten hdd zu lesen war - oder hab ich da - wieder mal - was verpasst.  :-o


Es ist keine Festplatte dabei. Gibst es zusätzlich mit Linux drauf.
Steht beispielsweise hier. Würde die Kosten wohl sonst doch etwas zu sehr in die Höhe treiben.


----------



## Bonkic (20. September 2005)

*AW: XBox 360  Preisverfall schon im 1. Jahr ?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.09.2005 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist keine Festplatte dabei. Gibst es zusätzlich mit Linux drauf.
> Steht beispielsweise hier. Würde die Kosten wohl sonst doch etwas zu sehr in die Höhe treiben.




aha danke -

lustig : 





> “no matter how much [capacity] we put in it, it won’t be enough


.” ;  was will uns der autor damit sagen     - hdd`s sind spottbillig (gerade wenn ein sündteueres blu- ray lw eingebaut werden kann)  (auch wenn der einzelpreis der xbox360 hdd anderes suggeriert) - und mit 80 gb zum streamen von spieleinhalten,  ablegen von speicherständen wär wohl jeder mehr als zufrieden.

denn ehrlich gesagt hab` ich auch keine lust mehr mit einer mickrigen ( und überteuerte) memory card rumzuhantieren.
was anderes wärs vielleicht, wenn handelsübliche  usb- sticks verwendet werden könnten, das ist aber wohl ausgeschlossen. 

hoffentlich bekommt, sony das problem mit den - höchstwahrscheinlich -  langen zugriffszeiten in den griff; meiner meinung nach das grösste problem seit  einführung opt. datenträger bei konsolen  ( modul waren schon was tolles) .


----------



## Bonkic (20. September 2005)

*XBox 360 News*

aus einem Interview mit Peter Moore von Microsoft:



> 20.09.05 - GameInformer sprach mit Peter Moore, Corporate Vice President of Worldwide Marketing and Publishing für die Xbox bei Microsoft, über die Xbox 360, die X05 un den japanischen Markt. Die wichtigsten Aussagen im Überblick:
> 
> - Ninety-Nine Nights  wird wohl auch in den USA und Europa erscheinen, entschieden ist das aber noch nicht. Evtl. gibt es auf der X05 Anfang Oktober nähere Infos zu einer solchen Veröffentlichung.
> 
> ...



_quelle: 



Spoiler



(wie so oft)


gamefront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. September 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 News*



			
				Bonkic am 20.09.2005 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Entwicklern wurde immer gesagt, dass sie davon ausgehen sollen, dass die Xbox 360 keine Festplatte besitzen wird. Deshalb sollen ihre Spiele auch auf einem Modell ohne Festplatte laufen. Moore nennt als Ausnahmen MMO- bzw MMORPG-Spiele, die für ihre Daten die Festplatte benötigen.


Also langsam wird es IMO lächerlich.
Zuerst heißt es: Jedes Spiel läuft ohne Festplatte
Etwas später dann: Jedes Spiel bis auf FFX (oder war es XI?)
Und nun: Jedes Spiel, nur MMO-/MMORGP nicht.

Toller Wandel von kein Spiel, ein Spiel bis hin zu einigen Spielen.


----------



## Bonkic (20. September 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.09.2005 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Toller Wandel von kein Spiel, ein Spiel bis hin zu einigen Spielen.




seltsam auch die begründung für die existenz einer variante ohne hdd:




> - Moore sieht es als wichtiger an, dass man der Xbox 360 512 MB Hauptspeicher spendiert hat.



was will er damit sagen ?
sicher für eine konsole ist das ` ne ganze menge - aber mittlerweile ist auch ram spottbillig und 512 mb waren wohl eher das absolute minimun und vor allem wie soll diese tatsache das fehlen der festplatte begründen.   


und die begründung, dass in japan nur das komplettpaket erscheint:



> - Dass es in Japan nur das Xbox 360 Komplettset ('Premium Package') gibt, begründet Moore u.a. mit den dortigen Marktgegebenheiten und dem härteren Wettbewerb.



das ist schlichtweg eine frechheit ggü europäischen konsumenten , bekommen doch die japaner die hdd und den anderen kram quasi gratis dazu.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. September 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 News*



			
				Bonkic am 20.09.2005 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> > - Moore sieht es als wichtiger an, dass man der Xbox 360 512 MB Hauptspeicher spendiert hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gute Frage. Von den Entwicklern hört man auch, daß sie über die 512 MB "froh" sind. Klar könnte man ja Teile davon zum Streamen nutzen, nur steht der dann ja nicht für andere Sachen zur Verfügung.
Btw. soll die PS3 IMO nur 256 MB haben.
Edit: Hier steht es.


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2005)

*Moore lobt NRev - Controller*



> Speaking to GamesIndustry.biz at the Tokyo Games Show, Xbox VP Peter Moore has praised Nintendo's "innovation with the new [Revolution] controller", and reiterated the need for the industry to grow into new markets.
> 
> "I want to give kudos for Nintendo for its attempt at innovation with the new controller," Moore commented, saying that the new device would -"bring people in that, as Iwata-san said, are either lapsed gamers or gamers that are intimidated by the complexity of the controller."



(...)



> We said at E3, we want a billion consumers touched in this next generation by our industry," Moore said. "That was an industry message. Certainly, we can see Nintendo rallying to that cry and reiterating what Robbie said on May 16th; I heard the same words come from Iwata-san of Nintendo yesterday."
> 
> He then revealed that Microsoft is also looking into ways ot make games on its platforms more simple and approachable, while still retaining a level of complexity that makes them difficult to master.
> 
> "We need to grow as an industry," he concluded. "Having a simplified controller is one tactic in what is a larger strategic battle we need to face to grow this business."



_quelle: gameindustry.biz_


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2005)

*XBox 360 ausverkauft*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Wie man auf der Seite des amerikanischen Großhändlers EB Games lesen kann, sind dort die meisten Bundles für die Konsole momentan ausverkauft. Lediglich von den teuren 2000$-Versionen könnten ungeduldige Kunden noch einige erwischen.
> 
> Dass die Xbox 360 bei einem so großen Händler schon ausverkauft ist, kann für Microsoft als gutes Zeichen angesehen werden. Allerdings sind bei Amazon.com und Gamestop noch Einheiten verfügbar.
> 
> ...



_justgamers_


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2005)

*NRev - Specs ?*

es handelt sich im folgenden um angaben eines forumsusers, der angeblich factor 5 mitarbeiter ist und bereits im vorfeld der xbox360 präsentation einige wahrheitsgemässe fakten ins netz gestellt hat:



> * System 1 Modified*
> CPU: 1 IBM Custom PowerPC 2.5 GHz with 256 KB L1 cache and 1 MB of L2 cache (an L3 cache is rumored). It’s Dual Threaded
> 
> 13 billion dot product operations per second
> ...



_quelle: consolewars _

was man davon zu halten hat, das kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden -
lustigerweise stimmen die angaben (teilweise) ziemlich genau mit den angeblichen specs auf seite 1 dieses threads überein und die sind dann doch schon einige monate alt.


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2005)

*GB Micro Verkaufszahlen*

hat zwar eigentlich nix mit der nächsten generation zu tun, aber ich poste es trotzdem mal:

im schatten der kommenden next-gen konsolen ist in japan, der zweifel(l ?) os technisch antiquierte, game boy micro erschienen und hat in punkto verkaufszahlen gerade mal die gesamte _konkurrenz_ deklassiert:

150.000 stück wurden in der ersten woch verkauft !


----------



## LordMephisto (22. September 2005)

*AW: GB Micro Verkaufszahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 22.09.2005 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> hat zwar eigentlich nix mit der nächsten generation zu tun, aber ich poste es trotzdem mal:
> 
> im schatten der kommenden next-gen konsolen ist in japan, der zweifel(l ?) os technisch antiquierte, game boy micro erschienen und hat in punkto verkaufszahlen gerade mal die gesamte _konkurrenz_ deklassiert:
> 
> 150.000 stück wurden in der ersten woch verkauft !


Wundert mich nicht bei der vorliebe der Japaner für kleines technisches Spielzeug. Für mich ist der GBA nach wie vor der beste Handheld. Trotz DS und PSP.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. September 2005)

*Kameo*

Nun gibt es das 42 Minuten Video zu Kameo auch in High Qualit, sprich 960x540 Pixel. Hat allerdings auch einen Nachteil. Der Download ist 1,6 GB(!) groß.
Doch man sieht, wohin es zumindest grafisch gehen wird mit der nächsten Generation.
Zum Video


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2005)

*PS3 - Termin*



> Bombe geplatzt. Sony Geschäftsführer Sir Howard Stringer kündigte gegenüber Gamefront an, dass die Playstation 3 im Herbst 2006 auf den Markt kommen soll. Somit ist der Termin um einiges früher, als von Spezialisten angenommen. Microsoft rechnete damit, bis 2007 in Ruhe mit der Xbox360 den Markt zu übernehmen, Sony macht ihnen jetzt damit einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Angaben zufolge soll der Launch in Japan bereits im April/Mai 2006 stattfinden, in Europa und USA darauf gegen Ende des Jahres bzw. Anfang 2007.



quelle : dailygame/ gamefront


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. September 2005)

*AW: PS3 - Termin*



			
				Bonkic am 23.09.2005 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> > Bombe geplatzt. Sony Geschäftsführer Sir Howard Stringer kündigte gegenüber Gamefront an, dass die Playstation 3 im Herbst 2006 auf den Markt kommen soll. Somit ist der Termin um einiges früher, als von Spezialisten angenommen. Microsoft rechnete damit, bis 2007 in Ruhe mit der Xbox360 den Markt zu übernehmen, Sony macht ihnen jetzt damit einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Angaben zufolge soll der Launch in Japan bereits im April/Mai 2006 stattfinden, in Europa und USA darauf gegen Ende des Jahres bzw. Anfang 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> quelle : dailygame/ gamefront



warum glaube ich nur, dass wir in Euopa dennoch ein paar Monate länger warten müssen 

Edit: Bombe geplatzt? War von Anfang an nicht geplant, sie im Frühling in Japan und Sommer/herbst in den USA zu veröffentlichen?! Zumindest war das auch meine Schätzung  Und ich gehe weiterhin von einem Europa-Termin Dezember 2006- März 2007 aus


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. September 2005)

*AW: PS3 - Termin*



			
				Bonkic am 23.09.2005 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> > Bombe geplatzt. Sony Geschäftsführer Sir Howard Stringer kündigte gegenüber Gamefront an, dass die Playstation 3 im Herbst 2006 auf den Markt kommen soll. Somit ist der Termin um einiges früher, als von Spezialisten angenommen. Microsoft rechnete damit, bis 2007 in Ruhe mit der Xbox360 den Markt zu übernehmen, Sony macht ihnen jetzt damit einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Angaben zufolge soll der Launch in Japan bereits im April/Mai 2006 stattfinden, in Europa und USA darauf gegen Ende des Jahres bzw. Anfang 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> quelle : dailygame/ gamefront



Wieso früher? Das war doch schon etwa zur E3 so als grober Terminplan im Gespräch.


----------



## Solon25 (23. September 2005)

*AW: PS3 - Termin*

Junge, Junge. Hab mir grade 2 Trailer zu "Chromehounds" für die Box360 angeschaut. Der erste (12,6MB) scheint vom Intro zu sein. Der zweite (20,1MB) zeigt Gameplay. Müsst mal drauf achten wenn der Mech in die Ego-Sicht schaltet, oben rechts der Aussenmonitor zeig alles was da passiert..


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. September 2005)

*USA: Activision will Next-Gen-Spielepreise um USD 10 erhöhen*



> 23.09.05 - Activision plant die Preise für Top-Spiele auf Next Generation Konsolen wie der Xbox 360 um USD 10 (Euro 8 / Yen 1.116) in den USA zu erhöhen. Das bestätigte CEO Bobby Kotick.
> 
> Die Preiserhöhung stellt eine Schlüsselstrategie von Activision dar, auf den neuen Konsolen die operative Gewinnspanne zu steigern. Auch andere Hersteller wie Electronic Arts oder Take-Two verfolgen ähnliche Preiserhöhungen, was bereits aus Preislisten von EBGames und Gamestop ersichtlich ist.


http://www.gamefront.de/
und ein längerer Text hier
Kann man nur hoffen, daß sie damit so richtig auf die Nase fallen.


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2005)

*AW: USA: Activision will Next-Gen-Spielepreise um USD 10 erhöhen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.09.2005 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> [hier
> Kann man nur hoffen, daß sie damit so richtig auf die Nase fallen.




wäre ja amüsant , wenn aus der hardwareschlacht, die sich sony und microsoft          -verbunden mit höheren spielepreisen-  liefern,  nintendo als lachender dritter hervorgehen würde.


----------



## Solon25 (24. September 2005)

*AW: USA: Activision will Next-Gen-Spielepreise um USD 10 erhöhen*



			
				Bonkic am 24.09.2005 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 24.09.2005 09:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gab hier im Juli schon mal einen  Thread zur geplanten Preiserhöhung mit Stellungungnahme von Marc Rein (EPIC Games)


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2005)

*AW: USA: Activision will Next-Gen-Spielepreise um USD 10 erhöhen*



			
				Solon25 am 24.09.2005 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 24.09.2005 09:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo stimmt, auch in diesem thread hatten wir das thema schon mal -
bin mal gespannt, ob sich das tatsächlich durchsetzen kann.


----------



## Flyer24 (24. September 2005)

*AW: USA: Activision will Next-Gen-Spielepreise um USD 10 erhöhen*

So ,hab mir jetzt schon eine XBOX360 reserviert und bekomme sie 3 Tage vor dem geplanten Releasetermin  100%


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. September 2005)

*AW: USA: Activision will Next-Gen-Spielepreise um USD 10 erhöhen*



			
				Flyer24 am 24.09.2005 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> So ,hab mir jetzt schon eine XBOX360 reserviert und bekomme sie 3 Tage vor dem geplanten Releasetermin  100%


----------



## Flyer24 (24. September 2005)

*AW: USA: Activision will Next-Gen-Spielepreise um USD 10 erhöhen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.09.2005 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

>



Connections , ich kenne seit Jahren denjenigen der die Konsolen an alle Läden ausliefert


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. September 2005)

*AW: USA: Activision will Next-Gen-Spielepreise um USD 10 erhöhen*



			
				Flyer24 am 24.09.2005 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> So ,hab mir jetzt schon eine XBOX360 reserviert und bekomme sie 3 Tage vor dem geplanten Releasetermin  100%




Meine XBOX360 wird leider nie kommen


----------



## LordMephisto (24. September 2005)

*AW: USA: Activision will Next-Gen-Spielepreise um USD 10 erhöhen*



			
				Flyer24 am 24.09.2005 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Connections , ich kenne seit Jahren denjenigen der die Konsolen an alle Läden ausliefert


Wow das muss Superman sein, wenn der ganz alleine alle Geräte ausliefert


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2005)

*AW: USA: Activision will Next-Gen-Spielepreise um USD 10 erhöhen*



			
				Flyer24 am 24.09.2005 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> So ,hab mir jetzt schon eine XBOX360 reserviert und bekomme sie 3 Tage vor dem geplanten Releasetermin  100%





vor us- oder europa-termin ?


----------



## Flyer24 (24. September 2005)

*AW: USA: Activision will Next-Gen-Spielepreise um USD 10 erhöhen*



			
				LordMephisto am 24.09.2005 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow das muss Superman sein, wenn der ganz alleine alle Geräte ausliefert



Nö , ist ein Versand , den Namen nenn ich an dieser Stelle mal nicht sonst gibts möglicherweise Stress mit Microsoft , hole meine Games und Konsolenhardware schon seit langem und  
sogar 10€ günstiger bei ihm 

@Bonkic : ja vor dem US-und Europa Release , ne Zusage hab ich schon , jetzt heissts bloss noch warten


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2005)

*AW: USA: Activision will Next-Gen-Spielepreise um USD 10 erhöhen*



			
				Flyer24 am 24.09.2005 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> @Bonkic : ja vor dem US-und Europa Release , ne Zusage hab ich schon , jetzt heissts bloss noch warten




pal oder ntsc ?


----------



## Flyer24 (24. September 2005)

*AW: USA: Activision will Next-Gen-Spielepreise um USD 10 erhöhen*



			
				Bonkic am 24.09.2005 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> pal oder ntsc ?



Pal natürlich , werd mal Bilderchen posten wenn die Konsole in meinem Zimer steht


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2005)

*AW: USA: Activision will Next-Gen-Spielepreise um USD 10 erhöhen*



			
				Flyer24 am 24.09.2005 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 24.09.2005 17:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das wäre nett - 
aber die rücken ernsthaft konsolen 2 wochen vor dem eigentlichen release raus ?

welche spiele hast dazu bestellt ?


----------



## Flyer24 (24. September 2005)

*AW: USA: Activision will Next-Gen-Spielepreise um USD 10 erhöhen*



			
				Bonkic am 24.09.2005 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> das wäre nett -
> aber die rücken ernsthaft konsolen 2 wochen vor dem eigentlichen release raus ?
> 
> welche spiele hast dazu bestellt ?



Spiele hab ich keine dazubestellt , zu dem geh ich einfach hin , der holt alles mögliche vom Lager und ich suche mir die Software aus , ausserdem sind es keine 2 Wochen ....nur 3 Tage 
es ist kein Laden in dem Sinne , eher einer der die Konsolen dann an die Läden ausliefert


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2005)

*AW: USA: Activision will Next-Gen-Spielepreise um USD 10 erhöhen*



			
				Flyer24 am 24.09.2005 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> , ausserdem sind es keine 2 Wochen ....nur 3 Tage




europa- termin ist der 2. 12., du bekommst deine konsole 3 tage vor us- release ( 22.11.) , also 2 wochen vor dem europa- termin, oder ?


----------



## Flyer24 (24. September 2005)

*AW: USA: Activision will Next-Gen-Spielepreise um USD 10 erhöhen*



			
				Bonkic am 24.09.2005 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> europa- termin ist der 2. 12., du bekommst deine konsole 3 tage vor us- release ( 22.11.) , also 2 wochen vor dem europa- termin, oder ?



Hab jetzt gedacht dass die in Europa und US gleichzeitig erscheint , hätte den Thread besser mitverfolgen sollen    

Muss mich jetzt wohl korrigieren ,dann sinds natürlich 3 Tage vor dem EU-Release .


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. September 2005)

*Saint's Row: Fliegen wegen fehlender Festplatte nicht möglic*



> 25.09.05 - In Saint's Row von Volition wird es laut Produzent Jacques Hennequet nicht möglich sein, mit Flugzeugen bzw. Helikoptern zu fliegen. Er begründet es damit, dass die Xbox 360 in zwei Modellvarianten erhältlich sein wird, wovon das 'Core System' keine Festplatte besitzen wird.
> 
> Da das DVD-Laufwerk die Daten in 720p Auflösung zu langsam streamed, hätte nach Hennequets Einschätzung die Festplatte das Fliegen ermöglichen können.


http://www.gamefront.de/ / http://www.aussiexbox.com.au/

Auch wenn die Aussage mit der Auflösung mir nicht ganz einleuchten will, so wäre es wirklich schwach, wenn es tatsächlich so wäre.
Vielleicht meinen sie ja auch eher das Laufwerk ist zu langsam die Daten zu lesen für Flugmissionen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. September 2005)

*AW: Saint's Row: Fliegen wegen fehlender Festplatte nicht möglic*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.09.2005 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > 25.09.05 - In Saint's Row von Volition wird es laut Produzent Jacques Hennequet nicht möglich sein, mit Flugzeugen bzw. Helikoptern zu fliegen. Er begründet es damit, dass die Xbox 360 in zwei Modellvarianten erhältlich sein wird, wovon das 'Core System' keine Festplatte besitzen wird.
> >
> > Da das DVD-Laufwerk die Daten in 720p Auflösung zu langsam streamed, hätte nach Hennequets Einschätzung die Festplatte das Fliegen ermöglichen können.
> 
> ...




Ich denke, bei hohen Auflösungen müssen ja auch mehr Daten verarbeitet werden (deswegen passen HDTV-Filme wenn überhaupt nur stark komprimiert auf eine DVD). Wenn also große Datenmengen (und vielleicht müssen diese vorher sogar noch entpackt werden) von einem normalen DVD-Laufwerk in einem Stream gelesen werden sollen, könnte das bei den neuen Spielen schon zu langsam sein.

Ich stelle es mir so vor, als müsste man eine stark komprimierte Datei auf einer CD mit einem CD-Laufwerk öffnen/kopieren. Die selbe Datei auf einer DVD würde in einem DVD-Laufwerk viel schneller kopiert werden.

->Daher denke ich auch, dass Sony mit dem BlueRay-Laufwerk (das ja nicht nur große Datenträger hat, sondern eben auch mehr Daten/Zeit lesen kann) einen großen Vorteil haben wird, auch wenn es teurer sein sollte.

Und was passiert, wenn die Daten eines Spiels nicht mehr auf eine DVD passen? Wird dann die Auflösung/Grafik runtergeschraubt oder erscheinen dann Spiele wie GTA auf 2 DVD´s?! 
Und dann? Hätte man längere Ladezeiten bzw. müsste erst das Spiel auf der Festplatte installieren, sofern diese vorhanden ist


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. September 2005)

*AW: Saint's Row: Fliegen wegen fehlender Festplatte nicht möglic*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 25.09.2005 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, bei hohen Auflösungen müssen ja auch mehr Daten verarbeitet werden (deswegen passen HDTV-Filme wenn überhaupt nur stark komprimiert auf eine DVD). Wenn also große Datenmengen (und vielleicht müssen diese vorher sogar noch entpackt werden) von einem normalen DVD-Laufwerk in einem Stream gelesen werden sollen, könnte das bei den neuen Spielen schon zu langsam sein.


Es gäbe ja ne Alternative der Detailgrad sinkt deutlich in der Luft, wie man an San Andreas gut sehen kann. Da erscheinen plötzlich 2 Meter vor einem die High Detail Textures und Personen auch erst, wenn man fast wieder den Boden erreicht. 



> ->Daher denke ich auch, dass Sony mit dem BlueRay-Laufwerk (das ja nicht nur große Datenträger hat, sondern eben auch mehr Daten/Zeit lesen kann) einen großen Vorteil haben wird, auch wenn es teurer sein sollte.


Also da muß ich korrigieren. BluRay schafft bei 2x 9 MB/s und die Laufwerke sind noch ne Ecke teurer als die ersten 1fach. Nur eine DVD 16fach LW überträgt bei 16fach 22 MB/s. Wenn dann BluRay mit 8 oder 12 fach raus ist, dann sieht es deutlich besser aus, aber so lange wird Sony sicherlich nicht warten wollen.
Siehe dazu hier die Info mit 9MB/s. Daher ist es für Sony gut möglichst "spät" die PS3 auf den Markt zu bringen. Die LW sind schweineteuer.



> Und was passiert, wenn die Daten eines Spiels nicht mehr auf eine DVD passen? Wird dann die Auflösung/Grafik runtergeschraubt oder erscheinen dann Spiele wie GTA auf 2 DVD´s?!
> Und dann? Hätte man längere Ladezeiten bzw. müsste erst das Spiel auf der Festplatte installieren, sofern diese vorhanden ist


Mal schauen, was da dann passiert. Da sind sicherlich gute Lösungen gefragt. Aber vielleicht haben auch da wieder die HD Besitzer nen Vorteil, wenn solche Spiele viel Platz auf der HD verwenden können. Aber ich glaube schon, daß man durchaus einige Games auf 2 DVDs sehen werden kann.
Mal schauen, was die Zukunft bringen wird


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. September 2005)

*AW: Saint's Row: Fliegen wegen fehlender Festplatte nicht möglic*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.09.2005 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen, was da dann passiert. Da sind sicherlich gute Lösungen gefragt. Aber vielleicht haben auch da wieder die HD Besitzer nen Vorteil, wenn solche Spiele viel Platz auf der HD verwenden können. Aber ich glaube schon, daß man durchaus einige Games auf 2 DVDs sehen werden kann.
> Mal schauen, was die Zukunft bringen wird



Dann heißt es wieder "tja, ohne Festplatte kann man das Spiel nicht spielen, aber sonst gehen ganz viele Spiele auf ohne"


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. September 2005)

*AW: Saint's Row: Fliegen wegen fehlender Festplatte nicht möglic*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 25.09.2005 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 25.09.2005 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war bestimmt ein Mathematiker, der sich bei MS das mit der HD ausgedacht hat. Es laufen alle Spiele, bis auf endlich viele, ohne HD. Da die Anzahl der Spiele, die nur mit HD laufen begrenzt ist, kann man diese ignorieren.  -> Also laufen alle Spiele ohne HD.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. September 2005)

*AW: Saint's Row: Fliegen wegen fehlender Festplatte nicht möglic*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.09.2005 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war bestimmt ein Mathematiker, der sich bei MS das mit der HD ausgedacht hat. Es laufen alle Spiele, bis auf endlich viele, ohne HD. Da die Anzahl der Spiele, die nur mit HD laufen begrenzt ist, kann man diese ignorieren.  -> Also laufen alle Spiele ohne HD.


lol, wahrscheinlich 


@BlueRay: Selbst wenn Sony kein schnelles Laufwerk einbaut, müssen die die Daten auf den Datenträgern nicht entpackt werden und das spart ja wiederum Zeit und die ist sehr wichtig/essentiell bei Stream-Spielen (GTA usw.). Oder man verringert eben die Sichtweite/Grafik in diesen Spielsituationen.
Bei einem Multi-Plattform-Titel macht sich das aber dann nicht so gut 

Toll wär ja auch: damit man z.B. ein 3-DVD-GTA5 auf der X-Box-spielen könnte, müsste man es vorher installieren. DA wär was los  
Da bekommt die Box noch eine Vista-Oberfläche für  Am besten noch mit späteren Servicepacks


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. September 2005)

*AW: Saint's Row: Fliegen wegen fehlender Festplatte nicht möglic*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 25.09.2005 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> @BlueRay: Selbst wenn Sony kein schnelles Laufwerk einbaut, müssen die die Daten auf den Datenträgern nicht entpackt werden und das spart ja wiederum Zeit und die ist sehr wichtig/essentiell bei Stream-Spielen (GTA usw.). Oder man verringert eben die Sichtweite/Grafik in diesen Spielsituationen.
> Bei einem Multi-Plattform-Titel macht sich das aber dann nicht so gut


Mal schauen welche Ansätze die Entwickler da haben und wie es gerade bei den Multiplattformtiteln aussehen wird.


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2005)

*PDZ nicht zum Start*

perfect dark - das mittlerweile ziemlich gut (!) aussieht kommt nun ebenfalls nicht zum konsolenstart:



> n einem kleinen Artikel auf ign.com wird jetzt bekanntgegeben, dass Perfect Dark Zero wohl, wie bereits Project Gotham Racing 3, kein Launchtitel der neuen Xbox sein wird.
> 
> Das Spiel soll zwar noch 2005 erscheinen, allerdings eher noch rechtzeitig zum Weihnachtsgeschäft als zum Tag 1 der Xbox.
> 
> ...



_quelle: game7_

j. dark ist übrigens auf dem cover der  aktuellen us- fhm...... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. September 2005)

*AW: PDZ nicht zum Start*

Also mein Interesse an PDZ hält sich doch stark in Grenzen.
Daher finde ich es nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2005)

*AW: PDZ nicht zum Start*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.09.2005 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein Interesse an PDZ hält sich doch stark in Grenzen.
> Daher finde ich es nicht so schlimm.




für mich wärs schon einer der interessanteren titel - v.a. wenn es an die qualitäten des vorgängers anschliessen sollte ( wovon ich allerdings nicht ausgehe) .


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2005)

*id Software erwägt Doom 3 Super Edition*



> n einem Interview mit der amerikanischen Game Informer hat John Carmack von id Software gesagt, dass man erwägt, eine Art 'Super Edition' von Doom 3 Click Picture für die PlayStation3 herzustellen. Es sei zwar nur eine Idee, doch würde man so etwas für die PS3 gerne machen



_quelle: (wie so oft) gamefront _


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. September 2005)

*AW: id Software erwägt Doom 3 Super Edition*

Und was soll eine "Super Edition" sein?


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2005)

*AW: id Software erwägt Doom 3 Super Edition*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.09.2005 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was soll eine "Super Edition" sein?




vielleicht eine aufpolierte version, wie weiland ultra doom mitsamt add-on .

aber egal was - sicher kaum ein grund, sich eine ps3 zuzulegen.


----------



## Bonkic (26. September 2005)

*Mario zum NRev - Start*

wenig überraschend, aber ich wollts euch dennoch nicht vorenthalten :



> Laut Spong hat Saturo Iwata gegenüber dem amerikanischen Spielesender G4 zum ersten Mal die Entwicklung eines neuen Mario-Titels für die Revolution-Konsole bestätigt. Zum Launch der Konsole soll das neue Spiel rund um den beliebten Klempner fertig sein und Iwata setzt alles daran, dieses Ziel auch zu erreichen.
> 
> "Ich treibe Mr. Myamoto persönlich sehr stark an, damit Mario einer der Launch-Titel der Revolution-Konsole wird. Ich hoffe, dass mich jeder [bei Nintendo] dabei unterstützt", so der Nintendo-Boss.



zum controller hatte der mann auch noch was zu sagen (aber auch nix neues) : 



> Laut Spong hat Saturo Iwata gegenüber dem amerikanischen Spielesender G4 zum ersten Mal die Entwicklung eines neuen Mario-Titels für die Revolution-Konsole bestätigt. Zum Launch der Konsole soll das neue Spiel rund um den beliebten Klempner fertig sein und Iwata setzt alles daran, dieses Ziel auch zu erreichen.
> 
> "Ich treibe Mr. Myamoto persönlich sehr stark an, damit Mario einer der Launch-Titel der Revolution-Konsole wird. Ich hoffe, dass mich jeder [bei Nintendo] dabei unterstützt", so der Nintendo-Boss.



_quelle: spong/ 4players_


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2005)

*XBox 360 - Feeling bereits jetzt*

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-controller-for-the-X-Box-360_W0QQitemZ8219974637QQcategoryZ41017QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (27. September 2005)

*AW: Saint's Row: Fliegen wegen fehlender Festplatte nicht möglic*

playsation kaufen dann weisst du ja daste ne festplatte hast ------ oder kein core system bei der xbox


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2005)

*Bonsai und  grüne Häschen ?*

http://www.origenxbox360.com/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. September 2005)

*AW: Saint's Row: Fliegen wegen fehlender Festplatte nicht möglic*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 27.09.2005 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> playsation kaufen dann weisst du ja daste ne festplatte hast ------ oder kein core system bei der xbox


*deut*


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (27. September 2005)

*AW: Saint's Row: Fliegen wegen fehlender Festplatte nicht möglic*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.09.2005 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 27.09.2005 10:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stümmmt schon dafür kann ich wählen was für ne hd ich will zumindest das ...........aber ich sage da is noch nid das letzte wort gesprochen .......mal sehen


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2005)

*PS 3 bei Entwicklern nicht beliebt ?*



> Angeblich ziehen sich immer mehr Teams aus der Entwicklung von PS3 Titeln zurück. Grund seien die immensen Entwicklungskosten für ein Spiel. Diese sollen rund 20 Mio. US-$ betragen.
> 
> Sega hat erst gestern bekanntgegeben, daß Condemned nicht für die PS3 erscheinen wird und sie sich auf die Xbox 360 Version konzentrieren werden:
> 
> ...



_consolewars_


----------



## bond-07-coolman (29. September 2005)

*AW: PS 3 bei Entwicklern nicht beliebt ?*

Ich steh nett auf Konsolen!
Mit Gamepad en Ego Shoter is glaube ich nett so toll wenn die in eine X Box 360 wirklich so gute Grafig und so ne schnelligkeit verpassen müsste die doch mehr als 300€ Wert sein


----------



## JohnCarpenter (29. September 2005)

*AW: PS 3 bei Entwicklern nicht beliebt ?*



			
				Bonkic am 29.09.2005 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> > Angeblich ziehen sich immer mehr Teams aus der Entwicklung von PS3 Titeln zurück. Grund seien die immensen Entwicklungskosten für ein Spiel. Diese sollen rund 20 Mio. US-$ betragen.
> >
> > Sega hat erst gestern bekanntgegeben, daß Condemned nicht für die PS3 erscheinen wird und sie sich auf die Xbox 360 Version konzentrieren werden:
> >
> ...


Bin völlig unvoreingenommen und würde auch zur PS3 greifen, wenn die Games stimmen. Sowas war aber im Vorfeld schon zu befürchten, nachdem verschiedentlich zu lesen war, daß die 7 Cores aufwändiger zu programmieren und von ihrer Gleitpunktarithmetik auch nicht unbedingt für Gameengines optimal wären. Irgendwie scheint sich Sony (bei seinen Fehlern?) zu wiederholen, da ja auch in der aktuellen Generation die PS2 als am aufwändigsten zu programmieren gilt.
Interessant in diesem Zusammenhang die Meldung von King Kong 360, wo man kurzerhand die Singlecoreengine übernommen hat und einen weiteren Kern lediglich als Performancegewinn zum Übertragen der Renderbefehle zur GPU benutzt. So zieht man Vorteile aus der Architektur, ohne zu viel in die Umrüstung von Multiplattformtiteln, die halt auf PC und alten Konsolen noch ne ganze Weile Singlecore sein werden,stecken zu müssen.


----------



## Bonkic (30. September 2005)

*XBox - Infos*



> - Die Famitsu sprach in ihrer neuesten Ausgabe mit Robbie Bach, dem Chief Xbox Officer bei Microsoft, und Yoshihiro Maruyama, dem General Manager der Xbox Division bei Microsoft Japan. Die interessantesten Aussagen im Überblick:
> 
> - Das Start-Lineup für Europa und die USA soll sehr bald vorgestellt werden. Bach könnte hier auf die X05 hingewiesen haben, die vom 04.10.05 - 05.10.05 in Amsterdam stattfindet.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## LordMephisto (30. September 2005)

*AW: XBox - Infos*



> - Erneut bestätigt Maruyama, dass man in Zukunft einmal eine Xbox 360 mit einem HD-DVD Laufwerk auf den Markt bringen könnte.


[/quote]
Gibt es dann ein USB HD-DVD Laufwerk für alle besitzer der "normalen" XBox 360


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. September 2005)

*AW: XBox - Infos*



> - Bach sieht sowohl in *Japan*, den USA als auch Europa das Potential, mit der Xbox 360 Marktführer zu werden.



Zwar ist eine Marktführerposition auch in USA und Europa mehr als fraglich, aber in Japan?! Naja, die sehen ja in vielem ein Potential und behaupten viel ("auf der XBox wird es keine Ladezeiten geben" "alle Spiele auf der XBox360 laufen ohne HDD"  )


----------



## Bonkic (30. September 2005)

*AW: XBox - Infos*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 30.09.2005 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar ist eine Marktführerposition auch in USA und Europa mehr als fraglich, aber in Japan?! Naja, die sehen ja in vielem ein Potential und behaupten viel ("auf der XBox wird es keine Ladezeiten geben" "alle Spiele auf der XBox360 laufen ohne HDD"  )



das sagen irgendwelche - angeblich auf den spielemarkt spezialisierte  - analysten zu den marktchancen der nächsten generation :





> Die auf den Spielemarkt spezialisierten Analysten Anthony Gikas und Stephanie Wissink von Piper Jaffray haben nach diversen Medienberichten ihre neue Prognose für die kommende Entwicklung im Konsolenmarkt vorgelegt. Xbox 360 werde nach installierter Basis bis 2008 marktführend sein, so die Analysten. Erst danach werde die PlayStation 3 die Microsoft-Konsole überholen. 2008 stellt in einem weiteren Zusammenhang die Trendwende zwischen Microsoft und Sony dar: In diesem Jahr werden laut den Analysten erstmals mehr PS3 verkauft, als Xbox 360. Nintendos Revolution wird dem Bericht zufolge weit abgeschlagen auf dem dritten Rang verharren. Das beschriebene Szenario geht von einem Start von PS3 und Revolution Ende 2006 aus.
> 
> Während die Analysten bei den stationären Konsolen von einer nur marginalen Markterweiterung ausgehen, glauben sie, dass bei den Handhelds systemübergreifend rund 45 Prozent mehr Geräte im nächsten Gerätezyklus verkauft werden. Führend bleibt Nintendo, allerdings werde es ab 2008 nach den jährlichen Verkaufszahlen zu einem Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen zwischen Nintendos Game Boy-Produktfamilie, zu der auch Nintendo DS gezählt wird, und Sonys PlayStation Portable kommen.
> 
> Gute Nachrichten halten die Analysten für die Softwarepublisher bereit: Bei der nächsten Konsolengeneration würde der Gesamtsoftwareabsatz um 43 Prozent steigen. Viel Potenzial sehen die Analysten im Bereich In-Game-Werbung. Dieses Marktsegment wird von knapp unter 250 Mio. Dollar in diesem Jahr auf 1,36 Mrd. Dollar 2008 wachsen.



_gamesmarkt_


----------



## Bonkic (2. Oktober 2005)

*Xbox 360 - Die Hardware im Überblick*



> Microsoft hat in London die finale Hardware seiner kommenden Spielkonsole Xbox 360 vorgestellt. Die Spielefähigkeiten demonstrierte Microsoft an einer Vorabversion des Action-Adventures Kameo von Rare. Ebenso wurde das Zusammenspiel mit der Windows XP Media Center Edition (MCE) sowie dem iPod und der PSP vorgestellt. Dabei zeigte sich, dass Microsoft viele sinnvolle Detailverbesserungen gegenüber der Xbox vorgenommen hat. An vielen Stellen fehlen jedoch wichtige Anschlüsse oder Fähigkeiten, so als ob die Redmonder peinlich genau darauf geachtet hätten, der eigenen Windows MCE keine Konkurrenz zu machen.
> 
> Keine digitalen Schnittstellen
> 
> ...



_heise_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 - Die Hardware im Überblick*



			
				Bonkic am 02.10.2005 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> _heise_



hab mich schon gewundert, wer so einen negativen Text über MS schreibt 

In dem Text wird zu früh geurteilt finde ich. Ich werde mir zwar nur eine PS3 kaufen, aber die PS3 wurde so genau noch nicht vorgestellt. Da ist etwas unfair der Xbox360 gegenüber, wenn man sie jetzt schon zwischen Nintendo und Sony sieht und dabei keine von beiden genannten Zielgruppen ansprechen sollt.

Aber sie haben schon Recht, ich hole mir die neuen Konsolengeneration auch als neuen DVD-Player, mit dem ich hohe Auflösungen abspielen kann. Aber warum wird bemängelt, dass kein DivX(avi) unterstützt wird?! Als wenn die PS3 dies tun wird, schließlich hat Sony auch eine eigene Filmabteilung, da wird man bestimmt nicht Raubkopien unterstützen wollen (nennt es Sicherheitskopien, mir egal, aber es ist halt so).

Das Online-Angebot sah ja schon auf der E3-Präsentation sehr gut durchdacht aus, dennoch finde ein "kostenloses" Angebot wie auf der PS2 (PS3?) besser. Besonderes diese verschiedenen Abos finde ich dämlich.

Bei der Abwärtskompatibelität hoffe ich, dass Sony nicht den MS-Weg geht, und sich an der PS2 orientiert. Die konnte die PS1-Spiele technisch verbessert wiedergeben und die Spielstände konnten übernommen werden (jetzt vielleicht per Zusatzgerät?)


----------



## Bonkic (3. Oktober 2005)

*Halo 3 - Screenshot ?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> The 'screenshot' is certainly plausible. It is the right size, as all screens are in the 16:9 ratio, the texture and lighting quality are high enough to be realistically from the Xbox 360 and then there is the presence of Halo's iconic SMG, in far higher quality than is found within Halo 2.
> 
> One possibility is that X05 will play host to a Halo 3 announcement. However, many argue an announcement of Halo 3 would drive attention away from the crucial launch titles, something Microsoft doesn't want to see happen.
> 
> Microsoft was unavailable for comment at the time of publishing, although we hope to bring you comment as soon as possible.



_news0r_


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2005)

*Geld zu viel ?*

http://www.bunnyspatial.com/gamestop/360stupid.htm


----------



## Solon25 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geld zu viel ?*



			
				Bonkic am 04.10.2005 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.bunnyspatial.com/gamestop/360stupid.htm


*rofl* Die Girlfriend Accessories


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Geld zu viel ?*



			
				Bonkic am 04.10.2005 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.bunnyspatial.com/gamestop/360stupid.htm


Netter Fake. 
Das war schon ein Schwachsinn der da mit den Bundels gemacht wurde.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2005)

*X05 - News*



> Bioware,Entwickler von Titeln wie Neverwinter Nights oder Jade Empire, kündigt Mass Effect an.
> 
> Dabei handelt es sich um den ersten Teil einer Science-Fiction-Trilogie, die 200 Jahre in der Zukunft spielt. Wieder einmal kämpft der Spieler und sein Squad für die Freiheit der Menschheit und die Vernichtung einer Bedrohung, die künstlicher bzw. außerirdischer Natur ist.
> 
> ...



_demonews_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: X05 - News*

*Microsoft kündigt Partnerschaft mit Adidas an*



> The alliance will see Xbox 360 kiosks appearing in adidas stores worldwide and at grassroots football events leading up to next year's FIFA World Cup, while Microsoft will join adidas in supporting MTV's "Goal - Germany 2006" TV series, kicking off this November, which charts the progress of 10 young footballers trying to make it into their national squads in time for next summer's tournament.
> 
> The two firms will also engage in various cross-promotional exercises to herald the release of Goal: The Movie. Furthermore, adidas will install content on Xbox 360 consoles, while Microsoft will enjoy presence on adidas' FIFA 2006 World Cup mobile portal.
> 
> ...



_gameindustry.biz_




*P. Jackson arbeitet am Halo- Film mit*




> As well as a raft of product announcements, Microsoft used tonight's X05 press conference to reveal that it has arranged for Lord of the Rings director Peter Jackson and his partner Fran Walsh to work as executive producers on the Halo film.
> 
> As well as contributing to its production, Jackson will also lend the use of his Weta film studio to work on the special effects. Like Jackson, Weta has previously worked on the Lord of the Rings trilogy and this Christmas's King Kong.
> 
> ...




_gameindustry.biz_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: X05 - News*

*Nächste Wolfenstein für die Xbox 360*


> Id Software and Raven just announced that their next Wolfenstein game will use Xbox 360 as main development platform. The game is planned to be out next year.


http://www.xboxyde.com/news_2084_en.html


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: X05 - News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.10.2005 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> *Nächste Wolfenstein für die Xbox 360*
> 
> 
> > Id Software and Raven just announced that their next Wolfenstein game will use Xbox 360 as main development platform. The game is planned to be out next year.
> ...




ach ja richtig - hab` ich vergessen.

soll übrigens auch für andere plattformen erscheinen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: X05 - News*

*Trailerpack der X05*
500 MB Trailer.
Einige wie CoD2 oder Oblivion kennt man, andere nicht. Die Qualität ist gar nicht schlecht:

Splinter Cell 4
Call of Duty 2
Condemned
Dead Rising
FIFA 2006
Gears of War
Full Auto
GUN
Kameo: Elements of Power
MotoGP 2006
Need for Speed Most Wanted
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Quake VI
Perfect Dark Zero
Project Gotham Racing 3
Resident Evil 5
Too Human


----------



## Solon25 (5. Oktober 2005)

*AW: X05 - News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.10.2005 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> *Trailerpack der X05*
> 500 MB Trailer.
> Einige wie CoD2 oder Oblivion kennt man, andere nicht. Die Qualität ist gar nicht schlecht:


Wollt nur dazu sagen das auf der startseite heute fast alle der genannten trailer bei gametrailers.com wählbar sind. Hab mir einige angeschaut, teils klasse


----------



## bonethecrusher (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 - Die Hardware im Überblick*



			
				Bonkic am 02.10.2005 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> > Microsoft hat in London die finale Hardware seiner kommenden Spielkonsole Xbox 360 vorgestellt. Die Spielefähigkeiten demonstrierte Microsoft an einer Vorabversion des Action-Adventures Kameo von Rare. Ebenso wurde das Zusammenspiel mit der Windows XP Media Center Edition (MCE) sowie dem iPod und der PSP vorgestellt. Dabei zeigte sich, dass Microsoft viele sinnvolle Detailverbesserungen gegenüber der Xbox vorgenommen hat. An vielen Stellen fehlen jedoch wichtige Anschlüsse oder Fähigkeiten, so als ob die Redmonder peinlich genau darauf geachtet hätten, der eigenen Windows MCE keine Konkurrenz zu machen.
> >
> > Keine digitalen Schnittstellen
> >
> ...




Also echt du glaubst das doch nicht ... die labern schrott das hab ich schon in hundert foren gelesen das das nicht stimmt uns so richtig unparteich ist das net .....


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 - Die Hardware im Überblick*



			
				bonethecrusher am 06.10.2005 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Also echt du glaubst das doch nicht ... die labern schrott das hab ich schon in hundert foren gelesen das das nicht stimmt uns so richtig unparteich ist das net .....



und was stimmt daran nicht?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 - Die Hardware im Überblick*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 06.10.2005 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> bonethecrusher am 06.10.2005 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich bei Aussagen von MS Mitarbeitern natürlich skeptisch bin, so schadet sicherlich ein Blick in diesen Text nicht.
Es ist schon sehr erstaunlich und IMO für die Glaubwürdigkeit einer Seite nicht grade förderlich, wenn eher ein Fanboy Artikel schreibt.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 - Die Hardware im Überblick*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 06.10.2005 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> bonethecrusher am 06.10.2005 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




frag`  ich mich auch grad ?


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2005)

*Xbox 360 - Interview*



> GameInformer führte auf der X05 ein Interview mit Peter Moore (Corporate Vice President Worldwide Xbox Marketing & Publishing) und J Allard (Corporate Vice President und Chief XNA Architect) von Microsoft. Die interessantesten Aussagen in der Zusammenfassung.
> 
> - Auf der X05 hat man die Starttitel noch nicht genannt, weil es laut Moore noch keine gibt. Man könnte allerdings ein paar Kandidaten dafür nennen. Der Grund ist, dass ein Start-Lineup für gewöhnlich etwa einen Monat vor Markteinführung der Konsole vorgestellt wird; Moore kann sich an keine Konsole erinnern, für die das Start-Lineup schon zwei Monate im voraus angekündigt wurde.
> 
> ...



_gameinformer/ gamefront_


es gibt noch keine starttitel ?
knapp 2 monate vor start ?   

und der vergleich mit dem - leider übel gefloppten - dreamcast ist wohl auch nicht gerade gelungen und geht ein bisschen an den ansprüche die microsoft haben muss - vorbei .


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2005)

*WE mit 21 Freunden auf XBox 360*

wusste bislang noch nicht mal, dass konami eine xbox- version plant - egal.

das ist in jedem fall äusserst cool - allerdings braucht man dafür erst mal 21 mitspieler.

http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/656/656194p1.html


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2005)

*Factor 5 entwickelt weiterhin für BigN*

kürzlich machte die meldung die runde, das factor 5 nintendo komplett den rücken zuwenden würde;
das wurde nun dementiert :




> Mit Star Wars Rogue Leader und Star Wars Rebel Strike sorgte Factor 5 für grafische Highlights auf dem Nintendo GameCube. Allerdings plant das deutschstämmige Team in Zukunft nicht mehr exklusiv für Nintendo zu entwickeln. Mit Lair ist sogar bereits ein erster Titel für die PlayStation 3 angekündigt. Angeblich sogar, wollten sie gar nicht mehr für Nintendo entwickeln.
> 
> Im Interview mit Gamespot hat Julian Eggebrecht dies aber dementiert und sogar Interesse an der neuen Nintendo Hardware geäußert. Es entspricht einfach nicht der Wahrheit, dass man keine Spiele mehr für Nintendo machen wolle. Also könnte uns Factor 5 doch noch in naher Zukunft mit Spielen für den Revolution beglücken.



_gamespot/ consolewars_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 - Die Hardware im Überblick*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.10.2005 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 06.10.2005 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ich von dem Heise-Artikel halte, hab ich ja schon geschrieben. Denn auch als zukünftiger PS3-Käufer empfand ich den Artikel als nicht objektiv geschrieben und es wurde auch schon gedeutet, dass MS gar keinen Platz mehr zwischen Nintendo und Sony bekommt. Zumal weder Sony noch Nintendo eine derartige Präsentation hatten-
Kritikpunkte wie das seltsame Anprangern einer fehlenden DivX-Unterstützung die auch in dem dreisechzig-Artikel genannt werden, sind mir ja auch aufgefallen.
Zu den anderen Dingen kann ichs nichts sagen, das giftige Grün der Webseite lässt mich doch auch da skeptisch werden  

@Auflösung: Ich weiß ja nicht, ob 1080i überhaupt sich durchsetzten wird bzw. oft zur Anwendung kommt. Ich werde wir lieber einen 720p-HDTV holen, da man schon einen deutlich größeren TV imo braucht, um bei 1080i ein deutlich besseres Bild zu bekommen (und dann nimmt man die Rechenleistung vielleicht lieber für etwas anderes, als eine kaum Verbreitete Auflösung zu bieten).

PS: bei heise ist es ja recht bekannt, was die von M$ halten


----------



## Sword4 (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*

So, ich beginne mal eine Release-Liste für den Nintendo Revolution mit einer Zusammenstellung aller bisher bestätigten Titel sowie jener Titel, die zwar nur ein Gerücht sind, aber sehr wahrscheinlich sind.


tba = bestätigt, datum noch unbekannt

Activision
Iron Man (2007)
Spider-Man 3 (2007)

BandaiNamco
"Unterstützung fest geplant"

Blitz Games
Posession (bestätigt, System unklar)

Camelot
ein RPG (tba)

Capcom
Support beabsichtigt

Disney Interactive
Fluch der Karibik: Schatz des toten Mannes (Ende 2006)

Electronic Arts
mindestens ein Sportspiel (tba)

Konami
2 Titel

Majesco
The Darkness (bestätigt, System unklar)

Nintendo
Animal Crossing (tba)
Donkey Kong (tba)
Kid Icarus (Nintendo: "Wir denken drüber nach")
Killer Instinct (Gerücht)
Legend of Zelda Revolution (tba)
Luigi's Mansion 2 (Nintendo: "Möglich")
Metroid Prime 3 (2006)
Pikmin 3 (Iwata: "Controller perfekt für Pikmin")
Pilotwings (wahrscheinliches Gerücht)
Pokemon RPG (Nintendo: "Wir arbeiten dran")
Shonen Jump (wahrscheinliches Gerücht)
Super Mario 128 (2006)
Super Mario Kart Revolution (absolut wahrscheinlich)
Super Smash Bros. Revolution (Launch 2006)
WarioWare (wahrscheinliches Gerücht)
+1 neuer Titel (tba)
1 "Angelspiel" (Iwata: "Angelspiele sind auf der Revolution gut kommerzialisierbar")

Nintendo Retro (nur ausdrücklich bestätigte Titel)
Mario Party (2006)
Super Mario Bros. (2006)

Nintendo (TGS-Demos mit Vollspielpotenzial)
Air Hockey
Super Mario - Return to Isla Delfino

Sega
Afterburner Revolution (Gerücht)
Chrome Hounds (Gerücht)
Sonic the Hedgehog Revolution (Yuji Naka: "Revolution und Sonic passen perfekt zusammen")
Virtua Fighter Revolution (Gerücht)
Sega Retro Spiele (lt. Sega beabsichtigt)

SquareEnix
Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles (tba)

THQ
Unterstützung bestätigt

Ubisoft
Killing Day (wahrscheinliches gerücht)
King Kong (wahrscheinliches Gerücht)
Splinter Cell 4 (wahrscheinliches Gerücht)

Sonstige
Naruto (wahrscheinliches Gerücht)

mfg sword


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



			
				Sword4 am 06.10.2005 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> eine Release-Liste für den Nintendo Revolution



hab ich schon erwähnt warum ich mir keinen Revolution kaufen werde?


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 06.10.2005 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Sword4 am 06.10.2005 20:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nö - mach mal !


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



			
				Bonkic am 06.10.2005 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 06.10.2005 20:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weil in der Liste kein Exklusiv-Spiel dabei ist, dass mich auch nur interessiert.
Ganz zu schweigen von einem Killergame, das man unbedingt haben muss (fehlt mir aber auch im Moment beim X-Box360).

Außerdem sieht man schon wie die Third-Party-Unterstützung ist


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 06.10.2005 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sieht man schon wie die Third-Party-Unterstützung ist




na ja - die liste ist ja bei weitem nicht vollständig.

aber wenn dich die nintendo titel nicht interessieren, dann ist der nrev definitv nix für dich - soviel steht schon mal fest.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



			
				Bonkic am 06.10.2005 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 06.10.2005 20:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




klar, da kann der Revolution natürlich nichts für. Ich hab auch nichts gegen Nintendo-spiele, das Gameplay ist (immernoch?) sehr gut. Hatte ja früher auch einen Gameboy und einen SNES. Aber damals waren Mario Cart, Zelda usw. relativ etwas neues. Vor allem kann will ich auch mehr spielen als Partyspiele. Etwas ernsthaftes, mit guten Charakteren. Am besten noch eine Filmreife Story.
Die Nintendo-Charaktere haben einfach keinen Tiefgang Sie sind eher Plüschtiere und keine "echten" "Lebewesen". (und ich meine jetzt nicht mal den kindlichen Look).


----------



## Zerogoki (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*

Die Nintendo-Charaktere haben einfach keinen Tiefgang Sie sind eher Plüschtiere und keine "echten" "Lebewesen". (und ich meine jetzt nicht mal den kindlichen Look). [/quote]

mhh da muss ich dir wiedersprechen...nintendo hat sehr wohl ne filmreife story
du kannst die spiele ned mit den supernintendo spielen vergleichen shcon klar das man bei diesen games noch nicht  so weit war. Aber seit dem n64 und gc finde ich persönlich das diese games die tiefreichesten torys und charaktere haben...Zelda ...metroid starfox adventure haben ne sehr wohl gute story und charakterlichen tiefgang^^
naja kannst eauch ned wissen hast ja gesagt das nur snes hattest^^(gb)
aber glaub mir diese games sind eines der lukrativsten games auf dem markt...kenne persönlich viele die zwar keinen nintendo haben aber sich sehr ne pc fassung von einem zelda oder metroid game wünschten^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



			
				Zerogoki am 07.10.2005 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> mhh da muss ich dir wiedersprechen...nintendo hat sehr wohl ne filmreife story
> du kannst die spiele ned mit den supernintendo spielen vergleichen shcon klar das man bei diesen games noch nicht  so weit war. Aber seit dem n64 und gc finde ich persönlich das diese games die tiefreichesten torys und charaktere haben...Zelda ...metroid starfox adventure haben ne sehr wohl gute story und charakterlichen tiefgang^^



Ich habe es im groben mitverfolgt (und en Kumpel hat u.a. einen Gamecube).
Ich habe die neuen Zeldas nicht durchgespielt, aber was war jetzt anders außer Link rettet Prinzessin? Werden ihre Hintergrundgeschichten erzählt (außer dass Link als kleiner unbedeutender Junge aufwächst...)? Haben sie Charakterschwächen? Gibt es überraschende Wendungen z.B. durch eine Verschwörung oder Verrat?
selbiges bei Metroid und starfox.

Edit: Der SNES hat damit nichts zu tun. Terranigma oder FF3-6 z.B. hatten ja auch gute Stories und Charaktere. Heute nicht mehr so ganz nachvollziehbar, da auch eine gewissen grafische Darstellung zur Erzeugung von Atmosphären in Spiele wichtig ist.


----------



## Zerogoki (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*

ja eben hatten sie ^^
....
zelda aufem n64 hatte die und ich finde bis heute die genialste story^^
die story erfährt man je mehr man ins spiel vordringt .am anfang muss mann nur so in einen baum um ihn zu retten dann  nachdem erfähsrt du mehr vom  baum wie die welt erschaffen wurde und das etwas böses kommen wird. daraufhin stirbt er, von da an hat man die möglichkeit auch auserhalb des dorfes u gehen (zu damaligen verhältnissen war das eine riesige welt) man erfährt immer mehr und es macht richtig spass  ud man ist immer gspannt wies weiter geht...wenn man denkt jetzt hat man das game geschft (man hatte alle 3 tempel besucht für die steine)...kommt die grosse überraschung... das spiel fängt erst jetzt richtig an und man hat bis jetzt ned mal die hälfte gemmacht^^die story die dort vorhanden ist ist cool und auch die charaktere die darin vorkomme erfährt man immer mehr^^man kann durch die zeit reisen (geniales gamplay)umd an orte zu gelangen wo man als erwachsener ned durchpasst und so weiter...
die story ist echt gut auch in zelda Wind waker(naja grafik ist auch nicht meine sache aber es macht dennoch ungeheuren spaass)dort erfährt man wieso die welt unter wasser ist und halt noch mehr die story ist dort noch viel besser erzählt als aufem n64.
naja alle die das game spielten werden sagen das zelda ne geniale story hat...(un dnein es wird nicht immer die prinzessin entführt...und auch wn ja ist doch egal solange die story auf immer was neuem aufbaut)
ich kann nur sagen (und ich hab so zienlich viele spiele gespielt )das ich zelda aufem n64 heute immernoch das genialste adventure finde mit der packensten story und ghamplay^^

(ja ich weiss ich hab tippfehler)


----------



## Zerogoki (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*

auch überraschnede wendungen gibt es^^(naja un ddie prinzessin ist aufem n64 gar ned entführt worden sondern ganon wird sich wärend dem spiel durch links schuld die mach an sich reisen können...weil man ds portal der zeit geöffnet hat )


----------



## LaFlow (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



			
				Zerogoki am 08.10.2005 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> auch überraschnede wendungen gibt es^^(naja un ddie prinzessin ist aufem n64 gar ned entführt worden sondern ganon wird sich wärend dem spiel durch links schuld die mach an sich reisen können...weil man ds portal der zeit geöffnet hat )



nebenbei bemerkt:auch eternal darkness hatte auch ne genial,"erwachsene" story.auch die charactere waren glaubwürdig inzeniert.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



			
				LaFlow am 08.10.2005 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> nebenbei bemerkt:auch eternal darkness hatte auch ne genial,"erwachsene" story.auch die charactere waren glaubwürdig inzeniert.


Das war auch nur auf die Nintendo-Charaktere bezogen


----------



## LaFlow (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 08.10.2005 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> LaFlow am 08.10.2005 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



och mensch,aber ich wollt doch auch mal wieder was schreiben ;D
naja,dann lass ich das mal als statement für zukünftige diskussionen mit ähnlichem inhalt stehen ;D


----------



## Solon25 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 08.10.2005 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war auch nur auf die Nintendo-Charaktere bezogen


Selbst wenn, ich wünschte mir wieder soviel Gameplay und (in meinen Augen) so tolle Charaktere wie in Donkey Kong-64, Banjo Kazooie-64 usw. usf. Man kann gar nicht aufzählen was da alles für Ideen drinstecken. Dagegen sind heutige Jump'n Runs grade mal Einheitsbrei (abgesehen von Kya: Dark Lineage auf PS-2, das bot mal was neues).

Zelda OoT hab ich damals auch gespielt und spiel es grade wieder auf dem Cube. Einfach ein geniales Gameplay, das zählt bei mir und net ob es Plüschtiere sind


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



			
				Solon25 am 09.10.2005 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 08.10.2005 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gegen das Gameplay will ich auch nix sagen (auch wenn ich schon lange keine Jump&Runs[+Shoots] mehr spiele, da es imo nix neues gibt/gab).

Und für mich gehört aber beim Gameplay aber auch die Atmosphäre (story usw.) dazu und die kommt bei mir mit Plüschtieren nicht auf (egal wie kultig Mario und Co auch sind). Ich will jetzt nicht in die Nintendo<->Kindisch-Ecke rutschen, aber ich brauch halt "ernsthafte" Stories, Charaktere und Gameplay. Für mich kommt bei Spielen wie FF und MGS Film-Feeling auf. Nur dass man auch noch "mittendrin" ist.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2005)

*Neues zur NRev am 27.10. ?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zerogoki (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*

Und für mich gehört aber beim Gameplay aber auch die Atmosphäre (story usw.) dazu und die kommt bei mir mit Plüschtieren nicht auf (egal wie kultig Mario und Co auch sind). Ich will jetzt nicht in die Nintendo<->Kindisch-Ecke rutschen, aber ich brauch halt "ernsthafte" Stories, Charaktere und Gameplay. Für mich kommt bei Spielen wie FF und MGS Film-Feeling auf. Nur dass man auch noch "mittendrin" ist. [/quote]

hast schon recht aber bei zelda gibts ja keine plüschtiere^^ alles menschen oder so elfenartige wesen....und story ist dort auch ernst^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



			
				Zerogoki am 09.10.2005 23:19 schrieb:
			
		

> hast schon recht aber bei zelda gibts ja keine plüschtiere^^ alles menschen oder so elfenartige wesen....und story ist dort auch ernst^^



Das ist Ansichtssache 
Die Plüschtiere standen jetzt auch nicht nur für Pokemon und Co. sondern allgemein für Figuren ohne Tiefe. Wir können sie auch Pappaufsteller nennen. So was gibt es natürlich auch in allen anderen Medien.

Um damit aufs Thema Next-gen zurück zu kommen. Aus genannten Gründen kann ich nicht mehr viel mit Nintendospielen anfangen (außer halt als Mehrspielergaudi, z.B. Mario Kart) und da viele so denken wie ich (sonst wäre der GC ja Marktführer  ), finde ich  es nicht gut, wenn das GC-Konzept nun (neue Versionen von Mario usw. und wenig Dritthersteller-Exklusivtitel) weitergeführt wird (Releaseliste).


----------



## Solon25 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*

RARE    präsentiert Massenschlachten (und somit wohl auch Grafikpower der XB-360) im Kameo Trailer. Very nice


----------



## Bonkic (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



			
				Solon25 am 12.10.2005 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> RARE    präsentiert Massenschlachten (und somit wohl auch Grafikpower der XB-360) im Kameo Trailer. Very nice




bin ja mal gespannt, ob rare es schafft, nach vielen ziemlich lauen jahren  wieder was vernünftiges auf den markt zu bringen.


----------



## DirtyLizard (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 07.10.2005 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die neuen Zeldas nicht durchgespielt, aber was war jetzt anders außer Link rettet Prinzessin? Werden ihre Hintergrundgeschichten erzählt (außer dass Link als kleiner unbedeutender Junge aufwächst...)? Haben sie Charakterschwächen? Gibt es überraschende Wendungen z.B. durch eine Verschwörung oder Verrat?



Weisst du, was du da sagst? ^^ "Link rettet Prinzessin" stimmt im Großen und Ganzen ja schon, aber genauso könnte man jede Story reduzieren. So ziemlich alle Spiele, Filme usw. könnte man einfach auf "Gut gegen Böse, Gut gewinnt" reduzieren  .
 Bei Zelda OoT z. B. reist man durch die Zeit, was durch seine Änderungen in der Umwelt erheblich besser dargestellt ist als in jedem anderen Spiel danach. Und ich meine wirklich jedes. Du hättest dir garkein schlechteres Beispiel für fehlenden Tiefgang bei Nintendospielen aussuchen können als die Zelda-Spiele^^. 
The Ocarina of Time ist das Spiel, an dem alle heutigen Spiele erstmal vorbeikommen müssen, und das schafft imo nicht ein einziges. Genau das wird dir so ziemlich jeder sagen der das Spiel auch nur ein paar Std gespielt hat. Die ersten paar Spielstunden haben mehr Story als Gothic I und II zusammen. Und nein ich bin kein Nintendo Fanboy, meine Xbox mag ich viel mehr als meinen Cube. Ich weiss halt, was gut ist


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



> Weisst du, was du da sagst? ^^ "Link rettet Prinzessin" stimmt im Großen und Ganzen ja schon, aber genauso könnte man jede Story reduzieren. So ziemlich alle Spiele, Filme usw. könnte man einfach auf "Gut gegen Böse, Gut gewinnt" reduzieren  .


Schön, dass du das erkannt hast, aber dies hat nichts damit zu tun, ob die Story gut ist. Überraschende Wendungen oder Tiefgang wären mal schön. Extrembeispiel bei der MGS-Reihe, in der Kojima dem Spieler Werte, Wissen und Philosophie einprügelt  (+ eigentliche Story *g*)



> Bei Zelda OoT z. B. reist man durch die Zeit, was durch seine Änderungen in der Umwelt erheblich besser dargestellt ist als in jedem anderen Spiel danach. Und ich meine wirklich jedes.


das ist ja alle schön und gut, aber ich kann mich nicht erinnern das Gameplay oder die Spieltwelt kritisiert zu haben.



> Du hättest dir garkein schlechteres Beispiel für fehlenden Tiefgang bei Nintendospielen aussuchen können als die Zelda-Spiele^^.


Tiefgang in der STORY und den CHARAKTEREN. Ich hab nicht bemängelt ob die Spielwelt leblos usw ist.



> The Ocarina of Time ist das Spiel, an dem alle heutigen Spiele erstmal vorbeikommen müssen, und das schafft imo nicht ein einziges. Genau das wird dir so ziemlich jeder sagen der das Spiel auch nur ein paar Std gespielt hat. Die ersten paar Spielstunden haben mehr Story als Gothic I und II zusammen.


Komisch, ich hab bei einem Kumpel bis zum Schloss gespielt  Von guter Story (und ein Secret of Mana Baum lockt mich auch nicht mehr  ) hab ich da nichts gemerkt.



> Und nein ich bin kein Nintendo Fanboy, meine Xbox mag ich viel mehr als meinen Cube. Ich weiss halt, was gut ist


 Ehrlich gesagt finde ich Nintendo besser, auch wenn ich die Spieler (nicht mehr) spiele, da ich die meisten guten X-Box-Spiele auf dem PC zocken kann 

Kurz noch mal zusammen gefasst: Ich will (zumindest in meinen Single-Player spielen) in Spielen eine Art Film-Feeling haben (+Gameplay usw.) und das hat man/ich bei den Nintendo-Spielen nicht.


----------



## Zerogoki (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*

naja ich hab ja nix gegen deine meinung...wenn dir die spiele nich tzusagen sagen sie dir halt nicht zu ich würde auch niemanden zu sowas zwingen^^
jeder mensch hat halt nene anderen geschmack^^
aber eins was ich bemerkt habe naja villeicht liegt das auch an meinem geschmack auf ner konsole gibts bessere spiele als aufem pc aufem pc find ich naja sehr wenig gute spiele naja auser far cry und so halt^^ naja gute grafik nix dahinter =doom3 find ich naja scheisse (sorry für die wortwahl)^^
ich kaufe mir halt ne nintendo konsole weil ich gerne spiele mag wie zelda (auch wenns das einzig gute spiel auff ner nintendo konsole wär ich würd mir nen nintendo nur wegen diesem spiel kaufen^^verrückt jaja ich weiss)
und naja ps hat gute rollplayspiele rundenbasierter kampf und so mag ich halt ned so und sportspiele mag ich auch ned mhh x box find ich ovn den spielen gar ned mal so schlecht hat auch ned mehr als nintendo aber ps mus manzugeben auch ned viel merh (naja schon mehr aber die hälfte ist doch nixht zu gebrauchen und da werden mir viele zustimmmen oder?)
würde gerne eure meinung dazu hören


(jaja ich weiss tippfehler und rechtschreibung ^^)


----------



## Zerogoki (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*

lol sory das ist ja mega schlimm ich sollte wohl meine postings vorher mal durchlessen^^ (darf ned zu faul sein)


----------



## Zerogoki (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*

zu einem punkt muss ich dir wiedersprechen ( sagtest doch zelda spiele haben ned so gute story bist bis zum schloss gekommen oder? wenn ich dich falsch verstanden hab sorry^^)
aber ich finde schon das zelda ne verdammt gute story hat...
andere games haben keine bessere story


----------



## Bonkic (13. Oktober 2005)

*XBox Einführung*



> Peter Moore, Corporate Vice President Worldwide Xbox Marketing & Publishing, sprach mit BBC über die weltweite Markteinführung der Xbox 360; die Konsole erscheint am 22.11.05 in den USA, am 02.12.05 in Europa und am 10.12.05 in Japan.
> 
> 'Es gibt einen Grund, warum das noch niemand vorher gemacht hat, und wir werden das herausfinden', kommentiert Moore den fast gleichzeitig stattfindenden Verkaufsstart. 'Wenn wir gewusst hätten, auf was wir uns da einlassen, hätten wir es vielleicht gelassen.'
> 
> Moore weiter: 'Wir werden überall auf der Welt ausliefern. Wie wir das machen werden, weiss ich nicht. Wir werden jede 747 mieten, die wir finden können.'



_gamefront_


mal schauen, ob miicrosoft, denen jetzt ja wirklich beinahe unendliche ressourcen zur verfügung stehen, das hinbekomt und zwar auch mit ausreichenden stückzahlen.

was anderes bleibt microsoft aber wohl kaum übrig, nach den vollmundigen versprechungen....


----------



## Bonkic (13. Oktober 2005)

*PS 3 - Entwicklung zu teuer ?*



> Die anfängliche Investition in die Softwareentwicklung für die Playstation 3 ist enorm hoch (17,6 Mio. USD). Man spricht von "einem Albtraum für viele japanische Softwareentwicklungsgesellschaften".
> Das zumindest steht in einem japanischen Artikel, von dem PS3Today.com und PS3Focus.com berichten.
> 
> Der Artikel deutet ein Gerücht an, dass in japanischen Spielentwicklungskreisen kursiert: Viele Gesellschaften könnten zur Xbox 360 umschwenken, da die Kosten dort geringer sind, da das System viele Ähnlichkeiten mit der Windows-Spielentwicklung besitzt und dies somit ermöglicht einen Titel für beide Plattformen zu veröffentlichen.



_xboxzone_


----------



## Solon25 (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



			
				Bonkic am 12.10.2005 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> bin ja mal gespannt, ob rare es schafft, nach vielen ziemlich lauen jahren  wieder was vernünftiges auf den markt zu bringen.


Das letzte gute war "Starfox Adventures". Auf der X-Box haben sie doch auch schon eins? gebracht. Komm net auf den Namen, spielte man einen Jungen. War wohl mit typischem(n) RARE Design/Elementen versehen, kam aber nicht so an (70er Wertung). Vielleicht weisst Du ja den Namen, wollt mir demnächst mal eine Box zulegen 

Wenn ich aber das Video von Kameo so überdenke ist es RARE untypisch mit den ganzen Ork Horden, aber wieder vom restlichem Design typisch RARE


----------



## Bonkic (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



			
				Solon25 am 13.10.2005 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 12.10.2005 19:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




auf xbox gibts bislang grabbed by the ghoulies , das war nix dolles und das conker- remake.
das war zwar wohl gut, aber eben nur ein remake.
sonst gibts glaub ich nix, kann mich aber auch täuschen.


in der mache für xbox360 sind kameo, pd - zero (das ja mittlerweile recht vernünftig ausschaut) und ein funracer, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Solon25 (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation -Nintendo Revolution*



			
				Bonkic am 13.10.2005 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> auf xbox gibts bislang grabbed by the ghoulies , das war nix dolles und das conker- remake.
> das war zwar wohl gut, aber eben nur ein remake.
> sonst gibts glaub ich nix, kann mich aber auch täuschen.


Genau, Grabbed btG ist es. _Conkers bad fur day_ hatte ich auf dem N-64 nicht, das wär was.



> in der mache für xbox360 sind kameo, pd - zero (das ja mittlerweile recht vernünftig ausschaut)


Naja, hab mir das Video welches in dem Parkhaus spielt angeschaut. Find irgendwie den Grafikstil komisch. Sah halbwegs wie Cell Shading aus. Ist nicht verkehrt sowas, nur für PD ist es zu bunt...


----------



## Piwi03 (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: PS 3 - Entwicklung zu teuer ?*



> PlayStation3 in Europa erst 2007?
> 
> 14.10.05 - Neil Thomson, europäischer Senior Regional Director der Home and Entertainment Sparte von Microsoft, hat gegenüber MCVUK geäußert, dass er nicht überrascht sei, wenn Sony die PlayStation3 in Europa erst im Frühjahr 2007 ausliefern würde.
> Offiziell gibt Sony den Auslieferungstermin mit Frühjahr 2006 an; in welchen Territorien die Konsole zuerst erscheinen soll, ist nicht bekannt.
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: PS 3 - Entwicklung zu teuer ?*



			
				Piwi03 am 14.10.2005 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> > PlayStation3 in Europa erst 2007?
> >
> > 14.10.05 - Neil Thomson, europäischer Senior Regional Director der Home and Entertainment Sparte von Microsoft, hat gegenüber MCVUK geäußert, dass er nicht überrascht sei, wenn Sony die PlayStation3 in Europa erst im Frühjahr 2007 ausliefern würde.
> > Offiziell gibt Sony den Auslieferungstermin mit Frühjahr 2006 an; in welchen Territorien die Konsole zuerst erscheinen soll, ist nicht bekannt.
> ...





release erst `07 in europ könnte ich  mir gut vorstellen, den preis allerdings nicht - 100 € über xbox360 einführungspreis werden wohl kaum drin sein (und auch das wäre wohl beinahe zu viel -in anbetracht der tatsache, dass die xbox bis dann auch schon wieder billiger sien dürfte).


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: PS 3 - Entwicklung zu teuer ?*

allein schon rechnerisch... (abgesehen davon, dass beide es sich leisten können was etwas drauf zu zahlen)

300€ für die XBox360

das BR-Laufwerk soll 100€ pro Stück kosten

erfinden wir für den Cell-Prozessor auch noch mal 100€ mehr

dann sind wir bei 500€ (fiktiv, wird eher billiger imo). Wo sollen denn da noch Kosten in Höhe von 200-300€ herkommen?!

Und die Konsolenpreise sind immer in einem gewissen Maß geblieben (auch die PSone war schon sehr teuer zu Beginn), Sony wird bestimmt nicht austesten, wie viel die Leute für die PS3 zahlen werden.

Und selbst wenn: Innerhalb von kürzester Zeit würde der Preis fallen, weil keiner sie kaufen würde (siehe XBox)


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: PS 3 - Entwicklung zu teuer ?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 14.10.2005 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> allein schon rechnerisch... (abgesehen davon, dass beide es sich leisten können was etwas drauf zu zahlen)
> 
> 300€ für die XBox360
> 
> ...





ach so - jetzt hab` ich erst kapiert, dass das ein microsoft heini war, der den schmarrn verzapft hat - na ja dann können wir uns ja unseren teil denken.....


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: PS 3 - Entwicklung zu teuer ?*



			
				Bonkic am 14.10.2005 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ach so - jetzt hab` ich erst kapiert, dass das ein microsoft heini war, der den schmarrn verzapft hat - na ja dann können wir uns ja unseren teil denken.....


mmh, das war imo ne andere Person "führender europäischer Puplisher"

Da will jemand anonym bleiben


----------



## Piwi03 (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3 (Xbox 360 kommt am 2.12.05)*

*Xbox 360: neue Hiobsbotschaften?*
Wir haben bereits darüber berichtet, dass die zum Start verfügbaren Xbox 360-Konsolen knapp werden könnten (siehe News). Jetzt haben sich nach einem Bericht von Gamesmarkt auch die US-Analysten von USB Securities zur Thematik geäußert:

Demnach gehe man anstatt der prognostizierten Erstauslieferungsmenge von 2,5 Millionen mittlerweile von nur noch 1,5 Millionen Konsolen aus, von denen der größte Teil für die USA vorgesehen ist. Zwischen 350.000 und 450.000 Exemplare seien zum Start für die Amerikaner reserviert, wobei in den Folgewochen weitere 400.000 bis 600.000 Geräte für den US-Markt eingeplant sein sollen.

Folglich stünden für Europa am 2.Dezember zwischen 400.000 und 500.000 Xbox 360-Konsolen zur Verfügung, während Japan mit lediglich 100.000 oder maximal 200.000 Geräten rechnen kann. 

Erst für das kommende Jahr rechnet man wieder mit einer ausreichenden Gerätelieferung an den Handel - vor allem an Ostern soll die Xbox 360 wieder nahezu überall verfügbar sein.

Nach einem Bericht von Gamefront vermeldet mittlerweile auch eine große Handelskette aus Österreich eine Knappheit an Xbox 360-Konsolen. So sollen am Erstverkaufstag in über dreißig Filialen lediglich dreißig Konsolen erhältlich sein, davon zehn der Premium-Edition und zwanzig der Core-Variante.  Dabei kann Microsoft laut einem Sprecher vom Einkauf noch nicht garantieren, dass bis Weihnachten neue Geräte geliefert werden. Für Deutschland liegen dagegen noch keine Zahlen zur Versorgungslage mit den Konsolen vor.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2005)

*XBox360 in stores..........*

...allerdings noch nicht zum verkauf   



> Wal-Marts are going to be the first stores to have Xbox 360s.”  Wal-Mart hat die ersten Xbox 360-Konsolen, das erreichte soeben unsere Redaktion, demnach wird in den USA in 50 verschiedenen Wal-Mart-Kaufhäusern eine Xbox 360 mit spielbaren Demos zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> Bei den Demos handelt es sich um die Spiele King Kong, Call of Duty 2 and Kameo. Weiterhin sollen Videos von anderen Spielen, die für die Next-Generation-Konsolen erscheinen werden, gezeigt werden.
> 
> Wer zufällig gerade in den USA seien sollte oder vorhat in den nächsten Tagen dort hinzureisen und des Weiteren noch Interesse an der Microsoft-Konsole hat, der kann sich unter joystiq.com, die komplette Liste der 50 Wal-Mart-Kaufhäuser ansehen. Ob eine solche Aktion auch in den deutschen Wal-Mart-Ketten gestartet wird ist nicht bekannt, es wäre allerdings sehr wünschenswert.



_gamevision_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Oktober 2005)

*Codec-Streit - PS3 Termin und Preis*



> Streit mit Microsoft wegen Audio Codec?
> 
> 20.10.05 - Wie aus firmennahen Kreisen von Sony zu erfahren ist, gibt es angeblich einen Streit mit Microsoft: Demnach soll sich in der PlayStation3 eine Audio Codec von Microsoft befinden, weshalb es rechtliche Unstimmigkeiten zwischen den beiden Konzernen geben soll.
> 
> ...



http://www.gamefront.de/


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Codec-Streit - PS3 Termin und Preis*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.10.2005 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> > Streit mit Microsoft wegen Audio Codec?
> >
> > 20.10.05 - Wie aus firmennahen Kreisen von Sony zu erfahren ist, gibt es angeblich einen Streit mit Microsoft: Demnach soll sich in der PlayStation3 eine Audio Codec von Microsoft befinden, weshalb es rechtliche Unstimmigkeiten zwischen den beiden Konzernen geben soll.
> >
> ...




das wäre natürlich ein hammer, wenn microsoft aufgrund der streitigkeiten die auslieferung der ps3 verzögern könnte.

und wenn sich die 499 € bewahrheiten sollten und nebendran steht das xbox360 core system für glatte 200 € weniger......


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2005)

*10 Mio. PSP`s weltweit !*

hat zwar eigentlich direkt nix mit der nextgen zu, aber trotzdem : 



> Sony verkauft weltweit 10 Mio. PSP
> 
> 21.10.05 - Sony gibt bekannt, dass man bis heute weltweit 10 Mio. Einheiten des PSP-Handhelds ausgeliefert hat. Die Menge verteilt sich wie folgt:
> 
> ...



_quelle: gamefront_

wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie oft im vergleich der nintendo ds - auch wenn kein konkurrenzverhältnis besteht - verkauft hat.


----------



## Piwi03 (21. Oktober 2005)

> *Xbox 360 wird von John Carmack bevorzugt
> *Laut Eurogamer hat sich ID-Frontman John Carmack in einem Interview des amerikanischen Fernsehsenders G4tv erneut über die beiden Next-Generation-Konsolen von Sony und Microsoft geäußert und meint u.a. Folgendes:
> 
> Ich treffe kleine, pingelige Entscheidungen wegen, na ja, sagen wir, ich mag das symmetrische Prinzip von Microsoft (in Bezug auf den Prozessor der Xbox 360, Anm. d. Red.) lieber als das unsymmetrische des Cell-Prozessors von Sony, aber großartige Spiele kann man auf beiden programmieren. Ich treffe allerdings grundlegende Entscheidungen auf der Grundlage von Entwicklertools und des Umfangs der Dokumentation, und da hat Microsoft die Nase vorn.
> ...



_(Quelle:4players)_


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2005)

*Neuer (?) Gears of War Trailer von der X05*

keine ahnung, ob der neu ist, aber sehenswert ist er in jedem fall : 

http://www.gameradio.de/indexnews.php?pn_go=details&id=0003580


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Neuer (?) Gears of War Trailer von der X05*



			
				Bonkic am 22.10.2005 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung, ob der neu ist, aber sehenswert ist er in jedem fall :
> 
> http://www.gameradio.de/indexnews.php?pn_go=details&id=0003580



Neu nicht, aber jetzt in hoher Auflösung.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2005)

*Revoltution- Controller : Das sagen die Entwickler*



> Ken Sugimori (Game Freak, Art Director von Pokemon):
> Sugimori war beim ersten Anblick des Controllers überrascht. Er glaubt, dass viele Leute nicht mehr spielen würden, weil es zu viele Tasten auf den Joypads gibt und es deshalb Mut erfordert, die Tastenanzahl zu reduzieren.
> 
> Mit Revolution sollen nach seiner Einschätzung Dinge möglich sein, die man vorher noch nie mit einer Konsole machen konnte. Persönlich gesehen sei Revolution wohl die Art von Hardware, auf der er mehr spielen als entwickeln würde.
> ...



_cubeIGN / gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (25. Oktober 2005)

*Weltweit gleichzeitiger NRev - Start ?*

offenbar will nintendo es microsoft gleichtun:

hoffentlich geht das nicht ähnlich in die hose, wie beim n64- deutschlandstart.
und auch der der xbox360 launch scheint ja alles andere als reibungslos zu funktionieren. 




> Although Microsoft may be the first company to launch a console in three regions of the world within only a few weeks, they won't be the last. According to comments made by Nintendo president Satoru Iwata in Nikkei Business (as translated by GameSpot), Nintendo is hoping to launch its Revolution globally sometime after April 2006.
> 
> "I can only say that it's coming out during 2006, but it will be after the current fiscal year. We hope to make it a simultaneous worldwide release as much as it's possible," Iwata said.
> 
> Iwata also stated that he is hopeful that the Revolution will sell many more units than the GameCube (18.76 million units as of June). "It [the Revolution] would be a complete failure if we didn't sell more units than the Nintendo GameCube," he said.



_gamerfeed_


----------



## LordMephisto (27. Oktober 2005)

*Entwickler sprechen über Revolution-Spielideen*



> 26.10.05 - Mehrere Entwickler haben in der Famitsu über Spielideen für Revolution gesprochen und ihre Eindrücke mit dem Controller geschildert:
> 
> Tetsuya Mizuguchi, Q Entertainment (Lumines):
> - Möchte gerne ein Spiel machen, dass die einzigartigen Funktionen des Controllers mit Musik verbindet.
> ...



_quelle gamefront
_


----------



## Bonkic (27. Oktober 2005)

*XBOX 360 CPU Power kaum genutzt*



> Wie nun auf dem Fall Processor Forum bekannt wurde, gab Microsoft an, dass alle XBOX 360 Spiele der ersten Generation stinknormale, altbackene Single-Threaded Prozesse sind und somit die XCPU geradezu unterfordert wird.
> 
> D.h. für die Zukunft, dass sobald die Entwickler einigermassen Erfahrung mit der Konsole gesammelt haben, die Spiele deutlich besser werden müssten, was die Grafik und die sonstige Leistung betrifft.
> 
> ...



_consolewars_


----------



## Bonkic (27. Oktober 2005)

*Nur Grafik - alles andere egal ?*



> Nun, zugegebenermaßen ist diese Überschrift sehr provokant formuliert. Allerdings scheint sie dennoch die Meinung einiger Entwickler wieder zu geben. So äußerte sich heute der Vize Präsident von Epic Games zum innovativen Controller des Nintendo Revolution.
> 
> Seiner Meinung nach sei es falsch, sich hauptsächlich auf diesen zu konzentrieren, anstatt auf die neueste Technik in Sachen Hardware zu setzen. Mark Rein zeigt sich sicher, dass der Controller im größten Teil der Fälle nur für inhaltslose Gimmicks benutzt werden würde. Dies entspricht in der kommenden Konsolengeneration, in der es seiner Meinung nach fast ausschließlich auf die Grafik der Spiele ankommt, nicht seinen Wünschen.
> 
> Ob es ihm wirklich nur auf die Hardware der Konsolen ankommt, oder ob die eigenen Entwicklerteams eventuell einfach nicht kreativ genug für das neue Konzept des Revolution sind, wurde hingegen nicht gesagt.



ziemlich arm die aussage, aber dummrweise wird er wohl recht behalten, da die meisten konsumenten das ähnlich sehen dürften.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Oktober 2005)

*PS3-Entwickler unzufrieden mit Sony*

27.10.05 - Japans größtes Wirtschaftsmagazin, die Weekly Diamond, schreibt in seiner Ausgabe vom 29.10.05, dass PlayStation3-Entwickler mit Sonys später Bereitstellung von Entwicklungs-Software unzufrieden sind.

Da man auch noch keinen Preis für die Konsole wüsste, hätten Entwickler Schwierigkeiten, die Zielgruppe für ihre Spiele genau zu bestimmen.

Die Zeitschrift schreibt weiter, dass immer mehr Software-Entwickler Online- und Handy-Spiele herstellen und klassische Konsolen nicht länger im Mittelpunkt der Strategien stehen. Deshalb besteht die Gefahr für Sony, dass diese Entwickler die zeitaufwendige und teure PS3-Entwicklung zugunsten dieser anderen Plattformen vernachlässigen könnten.

gamefront.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Oktober 2005)

*PlayStation 3 - Vielleicht nicht kompatibel zu PS2-Spielen?*

Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. (SCEI) hat kürzlich eine spezielle Japan-Version der PlayStation 2 veröffentlicht. Diese zeigte aber unerwartete Schwächen, was sich darin äußerte, dass nicht alle für diese Konsole erhältlichen Games abgespielt werden konnten. Darunter befinden sich auch Vorzeige-Games wie Resident Evil. Wer daraus Rückschlüsse auf ähnliche Probleme bei der Next-Generation-Konsole PlayStation 3 (PS3) ziehen will, liegt vielleicht gar nicht so falsch.

Wie Reiko Sakamoto gegenüber IDG geäußert hat, wird die PS3 nicht unbedingt vollständig rückwärts kompatibel sein, also eventuell ältere Spiele nicht abspielen können. "Es ist schwierig zu sagen, dass die PlayStation 3 zu 100 Prozent rückwärts kompatibel sein wird, aber wie wir in diesem Jahr schonmal gesagt haben, streben wir natürlich an, dieses Ziel zu erreichen", so Sakamoto.

www.onpsx.de


----------



## Bonkic (31. Oktober 2005)

*NRev - News (von John Merrick - Marketing Verantwortlicher in Europa)*



> Der Nintendo Revolution soll weltweit innerhalb von nur höchstens 14 Wochen erscheinen.





> Wie beim DS, sollen auch beim Revolution mehrere Spieler nur ein Spiel benötigen.





> Spiele des Nintendo 64 erhalten eine höhere Framerate. Andere grafische Verbesserungen wird es nicht geben.





> Grafische Unterschiede zwischen dem Revolution und den anderen Konsolen wird es kaum geben.



_justgamers/ gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (1. November 2005)

*Meldungen aus der aktuellen EGM*



> - Namco will eine 'Special Edition' von Soul Calibur 3 im Frühjahr 2006 für die Xbox 360 ausliefern.





> - Metal Gear-Erfinder Hideo Kojima arbeitet für Revolution an einer klassischen Nintendo-Lizenz.





> - Rockstar will mit einem Next Gen GTA so lange warten, bis die installierte Hardwarebasis von PlayStation3 und Xbox 360 groß genug ist.



_egm/ gamefront_


----------



## Muten-Roshi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Meldungen aus der aktuellen EGM*



			
				Bonkic am 01.11.2005 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> > - Metal Gear-Erfinder Hideo Kojima arbeitet für Revolution an einer klassischen Nintendo-Lizenz.


Metroid Gear Solid 



			
				Bonkic am 01.11.2005 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> > - Rockstar will mit einem Next Gen GTA so lange warten, bis die installierte Hardwarebasis von PlayStation3 und Xbox 360 groß genug ist.


Das wird dann wohl noch einige Zeit dauern. Ist vielleicht auch gut so um neue Ideen zu sammeln. Ausserdem riecht das mal wieder nach einem (vorerst)Exklusiv-Titel für Sony.


----------



## Solon25 (1. November 2005)

*NRev*

Schon mal wer die Liste der kostenlosen Retro Games gesehen? wird über Revolution zu laden und spielen sein. Geht beim NES los und hört beim N-64 auf. Wäre eine gute Möglichkeit endlich an _Sin and Punishment_ zu kommen  Gab es damals auf dem N-64 nur in den USA.


----------



## Bonkic (1. November 2005)

*NRev will blow your mind !*

das time magazin hat auf seiner  webseite die - seiner ansicht nach - 5 bahnbrechensten innovationen der nächsten zeit vorgestellt.

und darunter befindet sich auch - tata - die NRev !!!



> Control Freak
> When it comes to video-game controllers, Nintendo has always been an innovator. Back when Atari and its one-button joystick ruled, Nintendo devised a two-button controller with a directional thumb pad. Then came action-sensitive vibration, wireless connectivity and an analog stick for 360˚ steering. Now the company hopes to shake things up with a wireless controller for next year's Revolution console that will allow players to apply real-world physical experience to games. The one-handed grip has motion and position sensors, so if you're playing a Ping-Pong game, you just flick the controller like a paddle. Or, to shoot, take aim and tap a button. For more elaborate games, a second piece with analog stick and two triggers (for that extra itchy finger) can be connected.



http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1118338-2,00.html


----------



## Bonkic (1. November 2005)

*AW: NRev*



			
				Solon25 am 01.11.2005 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal wer die Liste der kostenlosen Retro Games gesehen? wird über Revolution zu laden und spielen sein. Geht beim NES los und hört beim N-64 auf. Wäre eine gute Möglichkeit endlich an _Sin and Punishment_ zu kommen  Gab es damals auf dem N-64 nur in den USA.




*kostenlos* ???
wirklich *kostenlos* ???

das gibts doch gar nicht - dann würde die nrev echt ein must- have.


----------



## pipebomb (1. November 2005)

*AW: NRev*



			
				Bonkic am 01.11.2005 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 01.11.2005 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


des prob wird sein das nintendo es net nötig findet ne festplatte einzubauen und dauernd n spiel neu zu saugen nervt. 
falls die revolution wirklich ne festplatte haben sollte gibt es noch ne kleine hoffnung das ich sie hol, ansonsten greif ich zur xbox 360.

cya pipe


----------



## Solon25 (2. November 2005)

*AW: NRev*



			
				Bonkic am 01.11.2005 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> *kostenlos* ???
> wirklich *kostenlos* ???
> 
> das gibts doch gar nicht - dann würde die nrev echt ein must- have.


Kann nix weiter sagen. Bin selber gestern erst über den Thread in der N-Zone gestolpert weil ich nie in das N-Rev board geschaut hatte 

Selbst wenn es eine externe FP sein wird kauf ich sie. Hab ja eigentlich die besten der N-64 Games (Perfect Dark, 007, Donkey Kong usw.), aber so 3-4 fehlen noch  Unter anderem Sin & Punishment und Conquers Bad Fur Days

@Pipe
Dauernt saugen nervt    Überleg mal wie gross die Daten der Spiele sind  Die haste Ruck Zuck unten


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. November 2005)

*AW: NRev*



			
				Solon25 am 01.11.2005 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon mal wer die Liste der kostenlosen Retro Games gesehen? wird über Revolution zu laden und spielen sein. Geht beim NES los und hört beim N-64 auf. Wäre eine gute Möglichkeit endlich an _Sin and Punishment_ zu kommen  Gab es damals auf dem N-64 nur in den USA.



Äh die Liste ist von Juni 05 und Nintendo hat doch später verkündet, daß man für die Titel zahlen muß. Kostenlos wird da nicht so um sich geschmissen.

Edit: Siehe auch Gamespot


> First off, he shot down speculation that all first-party Nintendo games will be downloadable for free. "*There's rumors floating on the Internet that the Virtual Console will be available for play for free, but we have no plans to distribute [the games] without charge.*"


----------



## Wurschtwand (2. November 2005)

*AW: NRev*



			
				pipebomb am 01.11.2005 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 01.11.2005 19:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja hat ja nen 512MB Flashspeicher.
Und da N64 Roms je nach Spiel 6-64MB groß sind geht da schon einiges drauf, zur Not kanst du es ja löschen und später wieder runterladen. (keine Sorge hab selber ein N64 und bin kein böser Sauger, wollte nur mal Snowboardkids2 testen, da das ja nicht bei uns erschienen ist; ohne Controller klappt das aber nur bedingt  )

Soweit ich weiß wollen die einige Spiele umsonst anbieten und einige kosten was. Ich vermute mal, dass die das ähnlich wie jetzt mit den Sternen machen, die bei jedem Spiel dabei sind. Nach dem Motto: ein gekauftes Spiel = ein gratis-Oldie. Es gibt dann auch sicherlich sowas wie ne Weihnachtsaktion wo jeder als Geschenk was runterladen darf...


----------



## Bonkic (4. November 2005)

*Jugendfreie XBox*



> Microsoft verbietet Gewalt-Spiele für die Xbox 360
> Die neue Spielekonsole Xbox 360 soll nach Vorstellungen vom Hersteller Microsoft auch für Kinder 100-prozentig geeignet sein. Der Konzern wird dies auch intensiv unterstützen und hat lizenznehmenden Spieleentwicklern untersagt, Gewaltspiele zu produzieren.
> Alle Spiele müssen ein USK-Siegel erhalten mit dem es möglich ist, die Konsole für Eltern entsprechend zu konfigurieren, damit Kinder keine jugendgefährdenden Spiele benutzen können.
> Neben den erwachsenen Spielern ärgern sich auch einige Softwareentwickler wie zum Beispiel Sega über diese Maßnahmen. Das Sega-Spiel "Condemned: Criminal Origins" wird somit nicht für die Xbox 360 erscheinen, da es wegen Gewalt kein USK-Siegel erhielt.



_stern/ golem_


----------



## Bonkic (4. November 2005)

*Nintendo bekräftigt starke Drittanbieter-Unterstützung für Revolution*



> Reggie Fils-Aime, Nintendos Executive Vice President of Sales & Marketing, hat auf einer Pressekonferenz in den USA über die aktuelle und zukünftige Firmenstrategie gesprochen.
> 
> Wie DSIGN schreibt, sagte Fils-Aime, dass er für Revolution sehr starke Unterstützung von Drittanbietern sieht. Es würden auch Gespräche über exklusive Spiele laufen, die u.a. den Revolution-Controller ausgiebig nutzen.



_gamefront_

hoffen wir mal, dass sich das bewahrheitet denn daran krankten die letzten beiden nintendo konsolen schon ein wenig.


----------



## SirSuckalot (4. November 2005)

*AW: Jugendfreie XBox*



			
				Bonkic am 04.11.2005 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> > Microsoft verbietet Gewalt-Spiele für die Xbox 360
> > Die neue Spielekonsole Xbox 360 soll nach Vorstellungen vom Hersteller Microsoft auch für Kinder 100-prozentig geeignet sein. Der Konzern wird dies auch intensiv unterstützen und hat lizenznehmenden Spieleentwicklern untersagt, Gewaltspiele zu produzieren.
> > Alle Spiele müssen ein USK-Siegel erhalten mit dem es möglich ist, die Konsole für Eltern entsprechend zu konfigurieren, damit Kinder keine jugendgefährdenden Spiele benutzen können.
> > Neben den erwachsenen Spielern ärgern sich auch einige Softwareentwickler wie zum Beispiel Sega über diese Maßnahmen. Das Sega-Spiel "Condemned: Criminal Origins" wird somit nicht für die Xbox 360 erscheinen, da es wegen Gewalt kein USK-Siegel erhielt.
> ...




hehe dann wird die xbox ja das neue nintendo


 

natuerlich nix gegen nintendo, bin selber stolzer besitzer eines n64


obwohl richtig glauben tu ich das auch net, damit würde ms sich ja selber fast eine ganze zielgruppe ausschliessen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. November 2005)

*AW: Jugendfreie XBox*



			
				SirSuckalot am 04.11.2005 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft verbietet Gewalt-Spiele für die Xbox 360



Imo ändert sich dadurch gar nichts.
Mir fällt auf Anhieb nicht ein Spiel(-Version) ein, dass keine USK-Einstufung (nach der neuen Regelung natürlich) hat und trotzdem groß in Deutschland released wurde. Denn damit ist das Spiel zur Indizierung frei gegeben, von daher wäre das nicht gerade rentabel für den Hersteller.
Ungekürzte deutsche Versionen kann man ja auch weiterhin aus Österreich usw. bestellen und die laufen auch auf einer "deutschen" XBox360.

Ist eher wieder so ein Marketing-Gag von M$ um die besorgten Eltern (ist ja mittlerweile doch ein bekannteres Thema) als Käufer/bzw Bezahler zu gewinnen.


----------



## Bonkic (4. November 2005)

*AW: Jugendfreie XBox*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 04.11.2005 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> SirSuckalot am 04.11.2005 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich kapier` die aktion zwar auch nicht ( soll das dann nur für deutschland gelten, oder wie ?   ), aber aktuelle spiele ohne usk- einstufung gibs durchaus ein paar) :

land of the dead, quake 4, cold fear, god of war.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. November 2005)

*AW: Jugendfreie XBox*



			
				Bonkic am 04.11.2005 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> land of the dead, quake 4, cold fear, god of war.



God of War wurde aber nicht in Deutschland veröffentlicht.
Bei Quake4 gibt es ja 2 Versionen, das stimmt. Aber die Mühe (?) macht sich kaum ein Hersteller (also ungeschnittene Version rausbringen, die dann wohl indiziert wird, aber gleichzeitig eine geschnittene, um auch danach Gewinn zu machen).

Neu ist nur, dass z.B. bei einer X-Box-Version von Quake4 M$ eine solche Taktik verbieten würde (und könnte).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. November 2005)

*AW: Jugendfreie XBox*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 04.11.2005 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> SirSuckalot am 04.11.2005 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es scheint wohl weniger ein Gag zu sein. Kandidat 1 für die Xbox, der nicht in Deutschland kommt steht ja schon fest: Condemned.
NAch den neuen Regeln hat es außerdem schon einige Games "erwischt", die keine Einstufung bekommen haben. Das sind die, die man dann im Laden mit dem Vermerk "Kein Verkauf an Personen unter 18 Jahren sieht", wie z.B. Cold Fear (inzwischen Indiziert für P2, Xbox und PC), Quake 4 (inzwischen indz.), Unreal Championship 2(Xbox), Doom 3 AddOn (PC, Xbox - Inzwischen indiziert)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. November 2005)

*AW: Jugendfreie XBox*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 04.11.2005 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Quake4 gibt es ja 2 Versionen, das stimmt. Aber die Mühe (?) macht sich kaum ein Hersteller (also ungeschnittene Version rausbringen, die dann wohl indiziert wird, aber gleichzeitig eine geschnittene, um auch danach Gewinn zu machen).


Die Mühe wird sich sicherlich kaum einer machen, da wird eher geschnitten. Allerdings gibt es immer wieder auch Ausnahmen, wie z.B. Painkiller


----------



## Solon25 (5. November 2005)

*AW: Jugendfreie XBox*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.11.2005 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mühe wird sich sicherlich kaum einer machen, da wird eher geschnitten. Allerdings gibt es immer wieder auch Ausnahmen, wie z.B. Painkiller


Konsolenversion von _Gladiator_ ist auch so ein Kandidat. Es gibt die Ab 16 Box in beige und die Ab18 in rot. Auf manchen DVD's sind sogar beide Versionen drauf. Muss man nur die Konsole in den Grundeinstellungen auf Englisch stellen. Hat z.B. bei Resident Evil 2 für den Cube die Auswirkung, das sich das Blut von grün in rot verwandelt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. November 2005)

*Regionalcodes, Ratings, Jugendschutz und Zensur*



> Das anscheinend Wichtigste für viele Leute vorweg: PAL-Importe aus anderen Europäischen Ländern ohne USK-Altersfreigabe laufen, solange der Jugendschutz in Xbox 360 nicht vom Besitzer aktiviert wurde.
> 
> Xbox 360 benutzt, wie jede andere Videospielkonsole auch, Regionalcodes um Spiele für die drei Regionen Nordamerika, Europa und Asien ein und auszuschalten. Das ist keine Microsoft-Erfindung, sondern notwendig für Publisher, die ihre Spiele bei unterschiedlichen Vertriebspartnern auf den Markt bringen. Tecmo veröffentlicht DoA beispielsweise selbst in USA und Japan, in Europa macht das Microsoft. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Konsolen kann ein Xbox oder Xbox 360 Spiel für mehrere Regionen freigeschaltet werden. Eine “Fable”-Disk läuft beispielsweise weltweit auf jeder Xbox. Der Regionalcode einer Konsole kann nicht geändert werden.
> In Xbox 360 stellt der Käufer die Konsole beim ersten Einschalten auf eine Region ein, das ist das Land, in dem sie sich befindet. Je nach Region (Land) wird unter anderem das nationale Alterskennzeichnungssystem aktiviert. Stelle ich meine Konsole auf Deutschland ein, ist das USK-System voreingestellt. Die Region kann auch nachträglich geändert werden.
> ...


http://www.dreisechzig.net/wp/archives/341


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. November 2005)

*AW: Regionalcodes, Ratings, Jugendschutz und Zensur*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.11.2005 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ..


Ja..? War das nicht öhh selbstverständlich 


Dass M$ jetzt einen Hardwareseitigen Jugendschutz einbaut, finde ich übrigens sehr gut. So können auch Eltern, die sich nicht jedes Spiel anschauen können oder keine Ahnung von der Materie haben eine Kontrolle auf ihre Kinder auswirken. Sie müssen nur wissen, dass es diese Funktion gibt und sie am Anfang einstellen.
->"Alles Gute zum 18. Geburtstag, heute stellen wir endlich deine XBox360 um" *g*

Wobei man dann auf die Einteilung der USK angewiesen ist...

Sollte man überall einführen, da hab ich dann bei so manchen Onlinespiel mehr Spaß, weil weniger Kiddies rumlaufen :>


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. November 2005)

*PS3 - Termin, Preis, Pläne und Subvention*



> onys CEO Howard Stringer hat sich in einem Interview über Pläne, den Markt zu dominieren auch über die PlayStation 3 geäußert. Sony setzt dabei klar auf High-Definition, kurz HD und erhofft sich nicht zuletzt aufgrund der PlayStation 3 diese Ziele zu erreichen. Beginnend mit Kameras, Displays und anderen HD-fähigen Geräten, hat Sony eine High-Definition-Kette mit Gliedern die jeden Bereich abdecken, so Stringer. Zum Thema Blu-Ray meinte Stringer, dass sich ein Next-Generation DVD-Nachfolger durch eine hohe Kapazität und Vielfältigkeit im Einsatz auszeichenen sollte, weshalb Blu-Ray massentauglicher sei. Um das Format von Sony als Standard zu etablieren soll die PlayStation 3 helfen, die laut Angaben aus dem Interview im März 2006 in Japan und gegen November 2006 in Nordamerika veröffentlicht werden soll.
> Die PlayStation 3 ist ein bereits subventionierter Blu-Ray Player und wird sich zu Beginn 20 Millionen mal verkaufen. Der erste HD-Player kostet ca. 1000$, aber die PlayStation 3 soll mit einem Preis von 300$ - 400$ verkauft werden. In den ersten 6 Monaten bis einem Jahr wird Sony sie mit Verlust verkaufen nur um eine Blu-Ray abspielende Plattform marktdeckend anbieten zu können, meint Stringer.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. November 2005)

*AW: PS3 - Termin, Preis, Pläne und Subvention*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.11.2005 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Die PlayStation 3 ist ein bereits subventionierter Blu-Ray Player und wird sich zu Beginn 20 Millionen mal verkaufen. Der erste HD-Player kostet ca. 1000$, aber die PlayStation 3 soll mit einem Preis von 300$ - 400$ verkauft werden. In den ersten 6 Monaten bis einem Jahr wird Sony sie mit Verlust verkaufen nur um eine Blu-Ray abspielende Plattform marktdeckend anbieten zu können, meint Stringer.


 [/quote]

Der Preis ist doch wirklich nett (in Europa imo aber 400-450€), aber ein offizieller Fixpreis lässt immer noch auf sich warten.
Aussagen wie "sie wird teuer, geht mehr arbeiten" haben ja der PS3 einen Ruf als Luxusgut eingebracht, wenn man so mache Preisschätzungen in Foren gelesen hat (min. 1000€  ).

Der Preis der HD-Player überrascht mich aber doch etwas :-o
Aber find ich eigentlich gut, da ich als Film-Fan sowieso früh auf HD-DVDs umsteigen wollte und mit der PS3 den Player ja schon haben werde (und dann noch billiger  ).

Apropos HD: Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu der Panikmache, die im Moment betrieben wird:
Seite1: Kauft euch nur die Geräte mit den HD-Ready-Logos und dem Kopierschutz HDCP sonst könnt ihr kein HD sehen (TV usw.)
Seite2: Kauft euch nur Geräte ohne HDCP, ihr gebt sonst freiwillig eure Privatkopien/TV-Aufnahmen auf. Wenn es keiner kauft, müssen sie den Kopierschutz wieder zurücknehmen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. November 2005)

*AW: PS3 - Termin, Preis, Pläne und Subvention*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 07.11.2005 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos HD: Was sagt ihr eigentlich zu der Panikmache, die im Moment betrieben wird:
> Seite1: Kauft euch nur die Geräte mit den HD-Ready-Logos und dem Kopierschutz HDCP sonst könnt ihr kein HD sehen (TV usw.)
> Seite2: Kauft euch nur Geräte ohne HDCP, ihr gebt sonst freiwillig eure Privatkopien/TV-Aufnahmen auf. Wenn es keiner kauft, müssen sie den Kopierschutz wieder zurücknehmen.


Das Thema HD TV oder HD Filme interessiert mich nicht ein STück. Das normale TV Programm ist so mieß, da wüßte ich nun wirklich keinen Grund für schönere Werbeblöcke noch was zu zahlen. Für die wenigen werbefreien Spielfilme in den öffentlichen brauche ich kein HD-TV, teuere Geräte, etc.
Und bei Filmen habe ich kein großes Interesse irgendwie groß was auszugeben. Klar ein HdR in HD Qualität wäre ne feine Sache, aber ansonsten reizt es mich bei den Preisen der DVDs schon gar nicht mehr. Bei HD dann noch Investitionen wegen Kopierschutzsystemen, nein danke. Da bleib ich doch bei PC / Konsole, wenn ich mich beschäftigen will.


----------



## Bonkic (8. November 2005)

*PS 3 ohne Regionalcodes ?*



> Die PlayStation3 wird wahrscheinlichen keinen Länder-Code besitzen, der z.B. das Abspielen von japanischer Software auf deutschen Konsolen verhindert.
> 
> Michael Ephraim, Managing Director von Sony Computer Entertainment Australia, hält es für wahrscheinilch, dass die PS3 keinen Länder-Code besitzen wird. Ephraim verweist auf HDTV, was auch ein weltweiter Standard sein wird und auf PSP: Auf dem Handheld ist Sofware aus allen Territorien ohne Einschränkung nutzbar.



_gamefront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. November 2005)

*Xbox 360 News*

*Donnerstag finale Releaseliste von Microsoft*
Viele Spekulationen rund um die Releasetermine um die Weihnachtszeit machten in vergangener Zeit die Runde. Dabei hieß es unter anderem, dass Project Gotham Racing 3 , sowie Dead Or Alive 4 erst im kommenden Jahr erscheinen würden.
Morgen, zumindest teilte man uns dies gestern im rahmen der Xbox 360 Wohnzimmertour in München mit, wird es aus de mHause Microsoft nun eine finale Releaseliste geben, die alle Releasedaten der Microsoft-Spiele für die nächste Zeit enthalten wird. Soviel können wir schonmal sagen: Project Gotham Racing 3 erscheint definitiv nicht erst im kommenden Jahr.




*Neues Bezahlsystem innerhalb von Xbox Live*
Auf der Xbox 360 Wohnzimmertour bekamen wir auch das neue Bezahlsystem für Inhalte in Xbox Live vorgestellt. Dabei zahlt man kostenpflichtige Inhalte wie Videos, Musik, Bilder und neue Levels nun mit sogenannten Microsoft Point. Diese erhält man, je nach Wahl im Handel (PrePaid), per Lastschrift oder per Kreditkarte. Es wird ebenso möglich sein, Punkte zu gewinnen. Auch weitere Partnerschaften mit Bonussystemen oder Punkte, die man beim Kauf eines Spiels erhält sind denkbar.
Das System hat zum Einen den Vorteil, dass man günstigere Gebühren für Inhalt verlangen kann, da nicht bei jeder Abbuchung zusätzliche Kosten entstehen. Zum anderen macht es verschiedene Contests mit Gewinnspielen etc. möglich.
Microsoft hat den Publishern übrigens die Vorschrift gemacht, dass sich im Angebot der Downloads mindestens ebensoviele kostenlose Downloads wie kostenpflichtige Downloads befinden müssen.




*Xbox Live mit Kontoeinzug in Deutschland*
Gestern auf der Xbox 360 Wohnzimmertour wurde uns auch bestätigt, dass es neben der bereits bekannten Zahlweise per Kreditkarte und der Prepaidkarte in Deutschland auch möglich sein wird, Gebühren per Lastschriftverfahren einziehen zu lassen. Dies sei in Deutschland notwendig, da Minderjährige gar nicht und junge Erwachsene oft nur sehr schwer an eine Kreditkarte kommen würden. Weiter ist es natürlich auch möglich, den Code eines Xbox Live Pakets (Spiel, Jahresabo + Headset) einzugeben und somit das Abo zu verlängern.




*Alle Demos über Xbox Live Gratis*
Im Rahmen der Xbox 360 Wohnzimmertour wurde uns gestern bestätigt, dass alle spielbaren Demos, die über Xbox Live erhältlich sein werden, für lau downloadbar sein werden. Außerdem handelt es sich bei allen Demos um diejenigen, die auch auf der Demo-DVD des offiziellen Magazins enthalten sein werden. So wird es zum Start unter anderem auch knapp 600-MB große Demoversionen zu Kameo und Perfect Dark Zero geben.




*Neue Infos zu Xbox 360-Lieferungen*
Wie uns Boris Schneider-Johne von Microsoft gestern auf der Xbox 360 Wohnzimmertour bestätigte, wird es regelmäßige Nachlieferungen der Xbox 360 geben. Auch bereits kurz nach dem Launch der Xbox 360 in Deutschland am 2. Dezember wird es weitere Lieferungen der Konsole geben. Damit wird das Gerücht, dass eine weitere Lieferung erst im Januar 2006 erwartet werden würde entkräftet. Man wird in jedem Fall versuchen, so viele Xbox 360-Konsolen wie möglich auf den Markt zu bringen.


http://www.nin10do.de/play360/news.php


----------



## LordMephisto (8. November 2005)

*Fachhandel im Nachteil: Xbox 360 in Deutschland bevorzugt in Großmärkten*



> 08.11.05 - Die Xbox 360 scheint von Microsoft am 02.12.05 vorrangig an Großmärkte und Kaufhäuser ausgeliefert zu werden. Das geht aus Gesprächen mit mehreren deutschen Einzel- und Großhändlern hervor.
> 
> Demnach sollen 95 Prozent der Xbox 360 Erstauslieferungsmenge in Großmärkte kommmen. Der Fachhandel wird dagegen stark unterliefert, so dass einige Händler nur ein paar oder gar keine Konsolen vorrätig haben werden.
> 
> ...



_quelle gamefront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. November 2005)

*PS3 - Spiele sollen angeblich an die Hardware gebunden werden*



> Ein Patent, dass von Sony angemeldet wurde, lässt die Gamerszene aufhorchen, denn kein anderer als Ken Kutaragi ist einer der Miterfinder des Prozesses, das im Patent beschrieben wird: So soll besagte Technologie ermöglichen, dass eine Software in einer Hardware beim ersten Abspielen einen Authentifizierungscode preisgibt, der danach unlesbar wird. Dadurch würde die Software nur noch in dieser einen Hardware abspielbar werden und alle anderen Abspielgeräte könnten diese Software nicht mehr abspielen.
> *Konkret würde das bedeuten: Man kann nicht mehr mit seinem SSX 6 für die PS3 mal kurz rüber zu seinen Kumpels joggen, um dort eine Runde Multiplayer zu geniessen - es würde schlichtweg nicht abspielbar sein.*
> Im Moment ist es nicht einmal klar, ob solch eine "Abspielsperre" bei der PS3 implementiert werden wird, aber sollten die Patentinhaber davon gebrauch machen - und für irgendetwas werden sie dieses Patent wohl angemeldet haben, dann wird es der PS3 Gamingszene sicherlich einen Dämpfer verpassen.
> Geschürt wird das ganze nur, weil Ken in dem Patent selbst mit drinsteht.


http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=9842

Also Konsole hin udn man kann sich alle Games erneut kaufen?


----------



## LordMephisto (9. November 2005)

*AW: PS3 - Spiele sollen angeblich an die Hardware gebunden werden*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.11.2005 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> > ........text...
> 
> 
> http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=9842
> ...


Halte ich für reine Spekulation. Das wird wohl nicht bestandteil der PS3 werden, da könnte Sony das Ding ja gleich einstampfen. So dumm wäre Sony nicht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. November 2005)

*AW: PS3 - Spiele sollen angeblich an die Hardware gebunden werden*



			
				LordMephisto am 09.11.2005 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 09.11.2005 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da paßt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eigentlich recht gut.


----------



## xcurt (9. November 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Tag!

Frage: Wird es Spiele geben die nur exklusiv für die Xbox360 entwickelt werden? und wenn, dann erst später für andere Konsolen/PC freigegeben werden? Wenn ja, welche zB.

thx!!


----------



## Ztyla (9. November 2005)

*AW: PS3 - Spiele sollen angeblich an die Hardware gebunden werden*



			
				LordMephisto am 09.11.2005 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 09.11.2005 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sowas ähnliches gibts doch schon - Valve...

Die Firmen wollen unbedingt den WIederverkauf von Software (ganz besonders Ebay) eindämmen, weil ich denke mal, die erleiden dadurch mehr Umsatzeinbußen als durch Raubkopien. 

Wenn ich mein Spiel dann nur noch auf meiner Konsole spielen kann und ein Weiterverkauf unmöglich ist, könnte der Spielpreis ja eigentlich auch gesenkt werden, oder?


----------



## Leddernilpferd (9. November 2005)

*AW: PS3 - Spiele sollen angeblich an die Hardware gebunden werden*



			
				Ztyla am 09.11.2005 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mein Spiel dann nur noch auf meiner Konsole spielen kann und ein Weiterverkauf unmöglich ist, könnte der Spielpreis ja eigentlich auch gesenkt werden, oder?





1. so dumm kann sony nicht sein.
2. wenn ja, dann würde ich fürn spiel höchstens 5€ hinblättern
3. sony steht zur zeit durch den launch der dreisechzich  unter sehr hohem druck. das führt wiederum zu punkt 1.
4. konnte ich die playstation noch nie leiden


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2005)

*AW: PS3 - Spiele sollen angeblich an die Hardware gebunden werden*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.11.2005 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Konsole hin udn man kann sich alle Games erneut kaufen?




total absurd - kann nur ein gerücht sein, mal abgesehen davon, dass es alleine schon rein rechtlich kaum machbar wäre.


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2005)

*NRev - Meldungen*



> Epic gegen Nintendo? EU-Release zuerst?
> 
> Wie man auch immer zur Nintendo Revolution bzw. seinem Controller steht, man kann ihm nicht absprechen, dass er interessant ist und seine Ankündigung auch für willkommenen Gesprächsstoff in der Spielewelt sorgt. Scheinbar hat sich auch Mark Reign von Epic Gedanken über das Gerät gemacht. Er hat das Gerät jüngst kritisiert - Spiele mit diesem Controller können nur eine billige, beschissene Spielerei sein, so der Entwickler mit deftigen Worten.
> 
> ...



_rebell.at_


----------



## Solon25 (9. November 2005)

*AW: PS3 - Spiele sollen angeblich an die Hardware gebunden werden*



			
				LordMephisto am 09.11.2005 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Halte ich für reine Spekulation. Das wird wohl nicht bestandteil der PS3 werden, da könnte Sony das Ding ja gleich einstampfen. So dumm wäre Sony nicht.


Naja, ich hab auf Konsole angefangen und lese K-Mags schon seit Ende '97. Es gab da mal einen Bericht das SONY gegen die gebraucht Händler geklagt hat (SONY wollte den Gebraucht Handel verbieten), womit sie aber nicht durchkamen. Der Hintergrund der Klage dürfte klar sein. Da passt dann auch diese Meldung zu... Dann sag ich dazu    Gibt noch 2 andere Konsolen, wo für mich eh schon der Revolution sicher ist


----------



## xcurt (9. November 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				xcurt am 09.11.2005 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Tag!
> 
> Frage: Wird es Spiele geben die nur exklusiv für die Xbox360 entwickelt werden? und wenn, dann erst später für andere Konsolen/PC freigegeben werden? Wenn ja, welche zB.
> 
> thx!!



<- *nochmal auf die frage zurückkomm*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. November 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				xcurt am 09.11.2005 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> xcurt am 09.11.2005 16:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie soll man die Frage jetzt schon genau beantworten können. Wird sicherlich Games geben, die erst mit Verzögerung auf PS3 / PC zu haben sind. Gears of War wäre da ein möglicher Kandidat. Aber genau sagen kann man das doch jetzt noch nicht welche Games genau.


----------



## Wurschtwand (9. November 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				xcurt am 09.11.2005 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> xcurt am 09.11.2005 16:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht genau was du meinst.

Aber ich probiers mal:
Es wird natürlich Xbox exklusive Titel geben, z.B. Perfect Dark Zero oder Kameo. Die werden NIE für den PC erscheinen.

Es kann natürlich Titel geben die nur für einige Zeit exklusiv bleiben, kann dir aber im Moment keinen nennen.

Konsolenumsetzungen gibts ja auch noch, die ja letztendlich fast sowas wie zeitexklusiv sind...


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				xcurt am 09.11.2005 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> xcurt am 09.11.2005 16:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sega (chrome hounds), bioware ( mass effect), silicon knights (too human) , bizarre (pgr), und natürlich rare (pdz, kameo) bringen (höchstwahrscheinlich) xbox- exklusive titel. 

was bei microsoft in- house für die box produziert wird, davon hab` ich momentan  keinen schimmer - komisch eigentlich, da muss es doch auch was geben, oder ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. November 2005)

*Original Xbox Games Playable on Xbox 360*



> * AirForce Delta Storm
> * Alias™
> * Aliens versus Predator™ Extinction
> * All-Star Baseball™ 2003
> ...


http://www.xbox.com/en-US/games/backwardcompatibilitygameslist.htm

Weitere Titel sollen folgen.


----------



## Dumbi (12. November 2005)

*AW: Original Xbox Games Playable on Xbox 360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.11.2005 08:46 schrieb:
			
		

> vieeel Text


Wer das quotet, hat 'nen kleinen Lulu!  *g*


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2005)

*Mark Rein (Epic) korrigiert seine Aussage bezüglich des Revolutio*



> Mark Rein von Epic Games hat gegenüber Eurogamer Stellung zu seiner Kritik bezüglich des Nintendo Revolution genommen. Die wichtigsten Aussagen hier zusammengefasst:
> 
> - Eigentlich meinte Rein, dass Nintendo erstaunliche Spiele mache und er nie ein Urteil über den Controller an sich gesprochen hätte. Er findet den Controller "Cool"
> 
> ...



_consolewars_

interessant ist vor allem die letzte aussage, denn das spräche dann doch für eine verhältnismässig hohe leistungsfähigkeit des nrev.


----------



## Bonkic (13. November 2005)

*GTA IV exklusiv für PS 3 ?*



> Die russischen Kollegen von Gamemag.ru schreiben auf ihrer Website, Take 2 habe sich mit Sony darauf geeinigt, GTA IV für einen Zeitraum von acht Monaten exklusiv auf der PS3 zu veröffentlichen. Danach erst sollen die Xbox 360 und PC Versionen folgen.
> Offiziell bestätigt wurde diese Meldung bisher jedoch nicht, sollte sie sich aber bewahrheiten, hätte die PS3, zumindest im Westen, einen starken Zugtitel.
> 
> Sobald es etwas offizielles gibt, erfahrt ihr es natürlich hier.



_consolewars_


----------



## Freaky22 (13. November 2005)

*AW: GTA IV exklusiv für PS 3 ?*



			
				Bonkic am 13.11.2005 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die russischen Kollegen von Gamemag.ru schreiben auf ihrer Website, Take 2 habe sich mit Sony darauf geeinigt, GTA IV für einen Zeitraum von acht Monaten exklusiv auf der PS3 zu veröffentlichen. Danach erst sollen die Xbox 360 und PC Versionen folgen.
> > Offiziell bestätigt wurde diese Meldung bisher jedoch nicht, sollte sie sich aber bewahrheiten, hätte die PS3, zumindest im Westen, einen starken Zugtitel.
> >
> > Sobald es etwas offizielles gibt, erfahrt ihr es natürlich hier.
> ...


Naja also ma ernsthaft so wie ich das seh werden durch die konsolen die PCGames teurer also wieso sollte ihc mir da ne konsole kaufen wenn mein PC genau das gleiche leisten kann?


----------



## Bonkic (13. November 2005)

*AW: GTA IV exklusiv für PS 3 ?*



			
				Freaky22 am 13.11.2005 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja also ma ernsthaft so wie ich das seh werden durch die konsolen die PCGames teurer



wie kommst du denn darauf ?   



			
				Freaky22 am 13.11.2005 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> also wieso sollte ihc mir da ne konsole kaufen wenn mein PC genau das gleiche leisten kann?



wer sagt denn, dass du das "sollst" ?

über die leistungsfähigkeit und einsatzgebiet von pc und konsolen ist glaub`  ich mehr als genug diskutiert worden.

ansonsten warten wir doch vielleicht erst mal ab, bis wenigstens die erste der neuen konsolen erhältlich ist.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. November 2005)

*AW: GTA IV exklusiv für PS 3 ?*



			
				Freaky22 am 13.11.2005 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.11.2005 10:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verstehe weder den Zusammenhang zum Quote noch die Folgerung im Post


----------



## Bonkic (13. November 2005)

*AW: GTA IV exklusiv für PS 3 ?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.11.2005 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Freaky22 am 13.11.2005 12:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich denke mal, dass der gute mehr ein allgemeines statement zum thema konsolen/ pc abgeben wollte.
einen bezug zur obigen meldung sehe ich nämlich ebenfalls nicht.  :-o


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. November 2005)

*AW: GTA IV exklusiv für PS 3 ?*



			
				Bonkic am 13.11.2005 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 13.11.2005 12:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, aber dann bleibt noch der Post selbst 
durch Konsolen -> PC-Spiele teurer 
PC-Spiele teurer -> braucht man keinen Konsole kaufen, weil der PC das gleiche kann


----------



## Bonkic (13. November 2005)

*AW: GTA IV exklusiv für PS 3 ?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.11.2005 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.11.2005 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




klar, sinnvoll ist das ebenfalls nicht, was er da so von sich gibt.
aber vielleicht klärt er uns ja noch auf.......


----------



## Bonkic (14. November 2005)

*Endgültige Starttitel- Liste der XBox 360 (für Europa)*



> - Amped 3 (2K Sports)
> - Call of Duty 2 (Activision)
> - Condemned: Criminal Origins (SEGA) nicht in Deutschland erhältlich
> - FIFA 06: Road to FIFA World Cup (Electronic Arts)
> ...



werden wohl alles gute bis sehr gute spiele sein, aber das wirklich kaufargument fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt.

höchstens perfect dark 0 könnte diesen part übernehmen, aber selbst da bin ich skeptisch, glaube kaum, dass es an die qualitäten des/ der vorgänger/- s hernakommt.


----------



## LordMephisto (14. November 2005)

*AW: Endgültige Starttitel- Liste der XBox 360 (für Europa)*



			
				Bonkic am 14.11.2005 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> werden wohl alles gute bis sehr gute spiele sein, aber das wirklich kaufargument fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt.


Dito. Killerapp fehlanzeige, sehr schade. Es müssen ja nicht mal mehrere dabei sein, aber zumindest eine wäre schon schön.



> höchstens perfect dark 0 könnte diesen part übernehmen, aber selbst da bin ich skeptisch, glaube kaum, dass es an die qualitäten des/ der vorgänger/- s hernakommt.


Ebenfalls Dito. Aber vielleicht werd ich ja überrascht, dann wäre es zumindest ein Kaufargument. Alles in allem aber eher entäuschend (für mich). 
Ich hätte mir schon ein Halo3, oder DoA gewünscht.

Edit: Eins hab ich noch vergessen. NBA 2k6 wäre imo auch ne Killerapp gewesen. Imo das Grafisch beeindruckenste XBox360 Game bislang.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. November 2005)

*AW: Endgültige Starttitel- Liste der XBox 360 (für Europa)*

Jep, die meisten von diesen Titeln kommt entweder auch für die "alten"Konsolen raus oder gibt sie jetzt schon für dem PC.

Perfect Dark habe ich letztens auf Giga gesehen (Vorabversion), sah nicht gerade beeindruckend aus (Grafik sehr durchwachsen). Und vor allem wieder nurn Ego-shooter. Da bin zumindest ich sogar auf Konsole schon übersättigt 
Da hatte ja damals sogar die PS2 mit TTT und DoA2 anziehendere Startitel 


Denke aber trotzdem, dass es einen guten Verkaufstart geben wird (ausverkauft wird sie auf jeden Fall ist :> ).
So wie ich teilweise die Stimmung mitbekomme, wollen einfach viele nicht so "lange" auf die anderen Next-genKonsolen warten. Imo totaler Schwachsinn, es kommmt ja schließlich auf die (Persönlichen Lieblings-)Spiele an und nicht darum eine nextgen-Konsole zu besitzen.

Naja, ist ja nicht mein Geld  Aber nachher ist das Geheule wieder groß, warum Spiel X nicht auch auf der XBox360 veröffentlicht wird und man kein Geld für noch ne Konsole hat


----------



## Bonkic (15. November 2005)

*FF XIII und DQ IX auch für XBox360 ?*



> oichi Wada, Präsident von Square Enix, hat in einem Interview mit Yahoo und Reuters gesagt, dass es durchaus die Möglichkeit gibt, die Rollenspiele Final Fantasy XIII und Dragon Quest IX vielleicht sowohl für PlayStation3 als auch Xbox 360 anzubieten.
> 
> Wie Square Enix mit diesen nächsten Episoden weiterverfahren wird und ob sie evtl. für beide Next Generation Systeme erscheinen werden, soll sich laut Wada spätestens auf der E3 im Mai 2006 klären.
> 
> Die letzten Episoden der Rollenspiele waren für gewöhnlich stets an eine einzige Hardware gebunden. Nur das Online-RPG Final Fantasy XI wurde für mehrere Plattformen entwickelt (PC, PS2, Xbox 360).



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (15. November 2005)

*Treasure- Entwicklungen für NRev ?*



> reasure (Gunstar Super Heroes, Ikaruga,  Sin and Punishment: Successor of the Earth) hat bereits Gespräche mit Nintendo über die Revolution-Konsole aufgenommen.
> 
> Das bestätigte Masato Maegawa, Präsident und Mitbegründer von Treasure, in einem Interview der Dezember-Ausgabe der Nintendo Power. Mit Details hielt er sich allerdings zurück und verwies auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt.



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (15. November 2005)

*Erste XBox 360 Tests !!!*



> Kameo: Elements of Power
> 
> IGN: 8,4
> Gamespot: 8,7
> ...



haben die (online- ) magazine denn schon die hardware  ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. November 2005)

*AW: Erste XBox 360 Tests !!!*



			
				Bonkic am 15.11.2005 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> haben die (online- ) magazine denn schon die hardware  ?



Jup Online und Offline. Die Gamepro, welche am 25.11 erscheint, soll angeblich auch zu allen Games am 2.12 nen Test haben.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. November 2005)

*AW: Erste XBox 360 Tests !!!*



			
				Bonkic am 15.11.2005 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Project Gotham Racing 3:
> 1Up: 10,0
> 
> haben die (online- ) magazine denn schon die hardware  ?


kA, aber z.B. Giga hat auch schon eine.

@PGR-Wertung: Heißt das, es wird nie ein besseres Rennspiel für die XBox360 erscheinen :-o


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (15. November 2005)

*AW: Erste XBox 360 Tests !!!*



			
				Bonkic am 15.11.2005 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> haben die (online- ) magazine denn schon die hardware  ?



Wieso denn nicht, die Konsolen gibts ja, zumindest als Debug-Versionen schon länger, die Spiele dafür werden ja auch schon lange entwickelt und getestet. Wenn die Magazine gute Kontakte haben, dann kommen sie an sowas ran. Otto Normalverbraucher bekommt die natürlich nicht in die Finger.

Bones


----------



## Bonkic (15. November 2005)

*AW: Erste XBox 360 Tests !!!*



			
				Boneshakerbaby am 15.11.2005 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.11.2005 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ihr habt ja recht, hab` nur nicht realisiert, dass es ja gerade mal noch ein paar tage bis us- start sind.


----------



## Bonkic (16. November 2005)

*Details zum XBox360 - Start*



> Im Vorfeld des Launchs seiner Next Generation-Konsole hat Microsoft heute mehr als 400 downloadbare Inhalte angekündigt, die von 2. Dezember an über Xbox Live Marktplatz erhältlich sein werden - inklusive kostenloser, spielbarer Demoversionen von Spielen wie 'FIFA Football 06", 'Kameo: Elements of Power', 'Peter Jackson's King Kong', 'NBA LIVE 06' und 'Need for Speed Most Wanted'. Xbox Live Marktplatz ist ein digitales Download Center, über das kostenlose sowie kostenpflichtige Premium Inhalte aus der Welt der Videospiele und der Unterhaltung, wie beispielsweise Filmtrailer oder Musikvideos, für jeden erhältlich sein werden, der über eine Breitbandverbindung verfügt.
> 
> Xbox Live Marktplatz Premium-Inhalte können mit Microsoft Points erworben werden. Microsoft Points ist ein Bezahlsystem, über das Konsumenten eine bestimmte Anzahl von Punkten kaufen, die sie dann gegen Online-Inhalte von einzelnen Bildern und Themes bis hin zu ganzen Spielen eintauschen. Microsoft Points werden im teilnehmenden Einzelhandel sowie über das Xbox Live Dashboard erhältlich sein. In Europa wird eine Karte mit einem Wert von 2100 Points für 25.00 EURO (UVP) zu haben sein. Über das Dashboard werden Angebote ab 500 Points verfügbar sein.
> 
> ...



_microsoft/ gameswelt_


----------



## Bonkic (16. November 2005)

*Auch Nintendo forciert Jugendschutz*



> Neben den Konsolen der Konkurrenz wird auch der Nintendo Revolution ein Sicherheitssystem bieten, welches es den Eltern ermöglichen soll die Spielgewohnheiten ihrer Kinder zu kontrollieren.
> 
> Jedes Spiel der neuen Konsole wird mit einer vorher festgelegten Altersfreigabe erscheinen, die in Form eines Codes den Weg auf den Datenträger finden wird. Durch eine passwortgeschützte Funktion können die Eltern nun entscheiden ob dieses Spiel auf dem Revolution System läuft oder nicht.
> Die Altersfreigabe des Nintendo Revolution wird sich in fünf verschiedene Funktionen einteilen lassen. So können Eltern die Freigabe auf 3, 7, 12, 16 oder 18 Jahre einstellen.



_gamevision_


----------



## Bonkic (16. November 2005)

*AW: PS3 - Spiele sollen angeblich an die Hardware gebunden werden*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.11.2005 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> *Konkret würde das bedeuten: Man kann nicht mehr mit seinem SSX 6 für die PS3 mal kurz rüber zu seinen Kumpels joggen, um dort eine Runde Multiplayer zu geniessen - es würde schlichtweg nicht abspielbar sein.*




wie zu erwarten war, handelte es sich bei der meldung nur um ein gerücht ohne jeden wahrheitsgehalt:



> Laut InsideGamer.nl hat ein Sprecher von SCEE (Sony Computer Entertainment Europe) dementiert, das die Spiele der PS3 an die Hardware gebunden sein werden. Dieses Gerücht wurde durch ein Patent geschürt, welches Sony angemeldet hat. Man wird also jedes PS3 Spiel auf jeder PS3 spielen können. Ob das auch für Filme gilt, bleibt abzuwarten.



_consolewars_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. November 2005)

*AW: PS3 - Spiele sollen angeblich an die Hardware gebunden werden*



			
				Bonkic am 16.11.2005 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > Laut InsideGamer.nl hat ein Sprecher von SCEE (Sony Computer Entertainment Europe) dementiert, das die Spiele der PS3 an die Hardware gebunden sein werden. Dieses Gerücht wurde durch ein Patent geschürt, welches Sony angemeldet hat. Man wird also jedes PS3 Spiel auf jeder PS3 spielen können. *Ob das auch für Filme gilt, bleibt abzuwarten.*
> 
> 
> 
> _consolewars_


----------



## Bonkic (17. November 2005)

*BD unterstützt nun doch Privatkopie*



> So haben sich Microsoft, HP und Intel mit ihrer Forderung durchsetzen können, Privatkopien von BD-Medien zu erlauben. BD-Medien werden in der kommenden Playstation 3 und als Zukunftsformat für künftige HD-Produktionen (High Definition) benutzt.
> Bisher war es mit dem BD-Format nicht möglich, sich als Privatkonsument eine Kopie vom Film zu ziehen, um diese auf seinem Heimserver abzulegen und somit durch die eigene Wohnung streamen zu können.
> 
> Dies soll nun ermöglicht werden, obwohl das BluRay Lager nicht von ihrem BD-J als "Interaktivitäts-Format" abrücken wollen. BD-J ist dabei eine "Software" in den Playern, die komplexe Menüs und Sonderfunktionen der BluRay Discs ermöglichen wird, aber gleichzeitig auch für digitale Rechtekontrolle und Einschränkung der Abspielfähigkeit genutzt werden kann und wird.
> ...


_consolewars_


----------



## Bonkic (17. November 2005)

*Will Wright kommentiert Rev-Controller*



> Will Wright, der Erschaffer der "Sim"-Spiele und weiteren Erfolgen, hat in einem Interview mit Shacknews u.a. auch seine Meinung über den Revolution-Controller geäußert.
> 
> "Ich bin sehr daran interessiert, wie es funktioniert. Es sieht sehr cool aus. Ich mag die Idee, die Spiele mehr zum Körper hin zu verlagern." so Wright.



_shacknews/ consolewars_


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2005)

*Peter Moore kommentiert Xbox 360 Lieferknappheit*



> Peter Moore, Corporate Vice President Worldwide Xbox Marketing & Publishing von Microsoft, hat Berichte zurückgewiesen, nach denen Microsoft absichtlich zu wenig Xbox 360 zur Markteinführung ausliefern wird.
> 
> Moore bezeichnet das als lächerlich. Er betont, dass Microsoft versucht so viele Einheiten wie möglich in die Läden zu bringen.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_

mal abwarten, ob sich microsoft mit dem weltweit (fast) gleichzeitigen start nicht ein böses eigentor schiesst.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. November 2005)

*AW: Peter Moore kommentiert Xbox 360 Lieferknappheit*



			
				Bonkic am 18.11.2005 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> mal abwarten, ob sich microsoft mit dem weltweit (fast) gleichzeitigen start nicht ein böses eigentor schiesst.


Also ich finde es so mit einem weltweiten Start besser. Früh genug vorbestellt und man bekommt eine und muß NICHT Monate warten, wie bei Sony.


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2005)

*AW: Peter Moore kommentiert Xbox 360 Lieferknappheit*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.11.2005 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 18.11.2005 12:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




klar theoretisch ist das `ne feine sache, aber scheinbar funktionierts nicht.

und wenn die händler nach dem verkauf der ersten tranche lange auf weitere geräte warten müssen, dann könnte sich das ganze als bummerang erweisen. 

man denke nur an nintendo, die es bei n64 start nicht mal geschafft haben, auch nur ein land vernünftig zu bedienen ( war die sache mit der 64 dm vorbestellaktion) .


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. November 2005)

*AW: Peter Moore kommentiert Xbox 360 Lieferknappheit*



			
				Bonkic am 18.11.2005 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> klar theoretisch ist das `ne feine sache, aber scheinbar funktionierts nicht.
> 
> und wenn die händler nach dem verkauf der ersten tranche lange auf weitere geräte warten müssen, dann könnte sich das ganze als bummerang erweisen.


Zum einen sollte man vielleicht auch erst mal abwarten, wie es tatsächlich zum Verkauf sein wird. Was was Hype, was stimmte und wieviele Lagen beim z.B. MM aus. Auch die lange Wartezeit auf die nächste Nachlieferung ist bislang ja nur ein Gerücht/Aussage von einigen Händlern. MS sagt da was anderes und selbst Amazon, die sehr früh Lieferprobleme angegeben haben, haben inzwischen auf ihrer Seite stehen:


> Beachten Sie bitte auch, dass Vorbestellungen, die nach dem 9. November 2005 platziert wurden, vorausichtlich erst in 2006 geliefert werden.


Da zeigt nun nicht gerade, daß nach der Erstlieferung für den 2.12 nichts nachkommen wird.
Siehe dazu auch


> Anders als bei vielen anderen Konsolen-Starts gibt es nicht eine einzige Lieferung am ersten Tag und dann lange Zeit nichts mehr. Microsoft plant mehrere Nachlieferungen über den ganzen Monat Dezember verteilt. Und natürlich im Januar, Februar und so weiter… Wer am 2. Dezember nicht zum Zug kommt, hat im Dezember viele weitere Möglichkeiten, eine Konsole zu ergattern.


http://www.dreisechzig.net/wp/archives/350


----------



## LordMephisto (18. November 2005)

*AW: Peter Moore kommentiert Xbox 360 Lieferknappheit*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.11.2005 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 18.11.2005 12:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt aber genug Händler die nichtmal genug Konsolen für ihre Vorbestellungen bekommen. Ich hatte weiter vorne eine News von Gamefront gepostet in der es genau darum geht. Das ist schwach und erinnert, wie Bonkic schon sagte, stark am N64 Fehlstart.


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2005)

*XBox360 - Wertungen der EDGE*



> Project Gotham Racing 3 (Xbox 360, Microsoft): 9
> Kameo: Elements of Power (Xbox 360, Microsoft): 7
> Condemned: Criminal Origins (Xbox 360, Sega): 6
> Call Of Duty 2 (Xbox 360, Activision): 7


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2005)

*Fox News über die XBox 360*



> Don't believe the hype - and don't buy the Xbox 360.
> 
> Oh, it's an amazing console, don't get us wrong. Plugged into a high-definition television set with a booming sound system, it's amazing, a wonderland of sights and music.
> 
> But that's the part of the problem. To get the full Xbox 360 experience, you need to spend hundreds - perhaps thousands - of dollars. All that for a machine that won't play the hot games this season, like "Star Wars: Battlefront II" and "50 Cent: Bulletproof."





> Hier die 5 Gründe, die zu diesem Urteil der Fox News führen:
> 
> 1. Preis
> Die $400 seien zu viel und die Leute, die die $300 Version kaufen, könnten keine alten Spiele abspielen.
> ...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. November 2005)

*AW: Fox News über die XBox 360*



			
				Bonkic am 18.11.2005 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Versteckte Kosten
> Man muss HDTV Fernseher und Equipment kaufen um die volle Leistung der XBOX 360 nutzen zu können



Das trifft ja auf jede der neuen Konsolen zu (zum Glück  )
Übrigens finde ich es da sehr witzig, wenn sich Leute z.B. über 100€ mehr für eine Konsole aufregen, die im Gesamtpaket verschwindend gering sind.

oder die, die unbedingt eine next-gen-Konsole so früh wie möglich haben wollen (XBox360) und ihre 400 Piepen zusammen kratzen müssen. Ohne HDTV (und 5.1 Anlage) sind die ja scheinbar nicht an der Next-gen-Grafik auf Konsolen interessiert  
Da könnten sie sich auch eine der "alten" Konsolen kaufen bzw. dabei bleiben, die haben wenigstens die weitaus besseren Spiele im Moment.


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2005)

*Kameo- Test auf XBoxfront*

Technik :



> Grafik und Sound sind klar Messlatte für den Erfolg einer NextGen-Konsole. Kameo gibt sich hier keine Blöße. Schon in der ersten Minute wird klar: Rare bedient sich vieler Mittel, um ein Showcase für die Xbox 360 abzuliefern (soweit dies möglich ist bei dieser Art Spiel). Die Weitsicht und die Vielfalt der Animationen außerhalb des Geschehens ist ziemlich atemberaubend. Jeder, der das erste Mal auf seinem Pferd über den Hügel reitet und tausende Trolle auf sich anstürmen sieht, weiß, was die Xbox 360 abliefert. Dazu die Kamerafahrten über das gesamte Szenario und die Effekte drum herum.
> 
> Bump-Mapping, Hitze- und andere Effekte und die angesprochene Weitsicht verbinden sich so mit der reichhaltigen, farbenfrohen Welt zum einem Grafikmix von dem bis jetzt noch zu träumen war.
> 
> Die Frage, die viele beschäftigt, ist natürlich: Was ist, wenn ich kein High Definition-Gerät besitze und auf dem normalen Röhrenfernseher spielen will? Dass das Spiel in 720p exquisit aussieht, muss nicht erklärt werden. Ich selber habe es auf beider Art Display gesehen und kann jeden beruhigen: Kameo sieht auch auf eurem „alten“ Fernseher sehr viel besser aus, als Alles, was ihr vorher gesehen habt. Das einzige Problem, das die Zwischensequenzen betrifft, ist, dass Ruckler entstehen, wenn das Spiel in 50Hz läuft. Nur in 60Hz läuft das Bild absolut flüssig. Ein Minuspunkt für diejenigen, die keinen TV haben, der 60Hz erlaubt.




hört sich ja nicht übel an. 

Fazit: 



> Unbeschränkt kann deshalb nur Gelegenheitsspielern, die das Genre lieben, Kameo – Elements of Power empfohlen werden. Daran hilft auch die brillante Präsentation nichts.



schade, hatte gehofft, dass rareware an frühere geniestreiche anknüpfen kann.

http://www.xboxfront.de/main.php?page=310&id=261&nid=179&rub=99


----------



## Bonkic (18. November 2005)

*Jim Veevaert`s ( RARE) Eindrücke zum 360 Launch!*



> Jim Veevaert, seines Zeichens Executive Producer der beiden Rare Launchtitel Kameo und Perfect Dark Zero, hat seine Eindrücke zum 360 Launch und den damit verbundenen Schwierigkeiten in der Spieleentwicklung geschildert.
> Dabei geht er unter anderem auf die Geschichte von Perfect Dark Zero ein, seine Meinung zu dem Titel sowie das Thema, ob Joanna Dark dem Masterchief als Xbox-Maskotchen den Rang ablaufen könnte.
> Folgt einfach unserem Link, um den gesamten Artikel zu lesen.
> 
> Am Rande: im Artikel wird erwähnt, das Microsoft in der ersten Launchwoche sage und schreibe 700.000 PDZ-Kopien ausliefern will. Respekt.



_consolewars_


----------



## LordMephisto (18. November 2005)

*Japan: Umfrage zum Weihnachtsgeschäft*



> 8.11.05 - C-News und Nikkei Industrial Daily haben in Japan eine Umfrage unter 1.000 Leuten durchgeführt. Darin ging es um das Kaufverhalten im Weihnachtsgeschäft.
> 
> 12,9 Prozent der Befragten wollen in diesem Jahr noch eine Videospielkonsole kaufen, was sich wie folgt verteilt (Mehrfachnennungen möglich):
> 
> ...



_quelle gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2005)

*PGR Test auf Game 7*

wertung 93 % 



> Fazit:
> Massig Autos, abwechslungsreiche Rennmodi, erstklassiges Gameplay - das hört sich nach einem richtig guten Spiel an! Richtig. Project Gotham Racing 3 verdient zwar keinen Innovationspreis aber es macht trotzdem sauviel Spaß. Alleine durch den riesigen Umfang und die Möglichkeiten die dieses Spiel mit sich bringt hat es Höchstnoten verdient.
> 
> PGR 3 ist eine spitzen Action-Raserei mit allem was dazu gehört. Arcade-Fahrphysik, unzählige Strecken und nicht zuletzt die grandiose Grafik sowie der unerschöpfliche Soundtrack sorgen für langfristigen Spielspaß - auch durch die Xbox Live-Unterstützung. Ein absolutes Must-Have zum Launch der Xbox360. Sie werden es lieben!



den rest findet ihr hier http://www.game7.de/2287-project-gotham-racing/review-1105/seite2.php


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2005)

*Weitere XBox360 - Wertungen*



> Project Gotham Racing 3
> 
> 1UP 10 out of 10                 100.0%
> 
> ...



_xbox360news_


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2005)

*MGS 4  Details*



> In einem Interview mit der amerikanischen GameInformer, gab Hideo Kojima weitere Ein- und Ausblicke zu Metal Gear Solid 4 für die PlayStation 3. Die wichtigsten Aussagen zusammengefasst:
> 
> 
> - Ein Mysterium der Serie wird gelüfftet: Das "Solid" im Namen des Titels steht für "3D", da Metal Gear Solid Kojimas erstes Metal Gear in 3D war.
> ...



_gameInformer/ consolewars/ gamefront_


----------



## Leddernilpferd (19. November 2005)

*AW: MGS 4  Details*

kann mir einer sagen ob man die dreisechzig auch an einen pc monitor (z.b.tft 19") hängen kann.
wie sieht es dann mit dem bildformat aus? laufen die spiele nicht in (16:9), oder kann man das umstellen? hab mal was von einem beiliegenden vga adapter gelesen. 
dann würde man den kauf eines teuren hdtv fernsehgerätes geschickt umgehen oder hinauzögern bis "annehmbare" preise vorherschen um in den vollen genuss der neuen power zu kommen. was ja im nächsten jahr zu erwarten ist.


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2005)

*AW: MGS 4  Details*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 19.11.2005 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir einer sagen ob man die dreisechzig auch an einen pc monitor (z.b.tft 19") hängen kann.
> wie sieht es dann mit dem bildformat aus? laufen die spiele nicht in (16:9), oder kann man das umstellen? hab mal was von einem beiliegenden vga adapter gelesen.
> dann würde man den kauf eines teuren hdtv fernsehgerätes geschickt umgehen oder hinauzögern bis "annehmbare" preise vorherschen um in den vollen genuss der neuen power zu kommen. was ja im nächsten jahr zu erwarten ist.




ein vga- kabel gibts lediglich als zubehör für 20-30 €. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (19. November 2005)

*AW: MGS 4  Details*



			
				Bonkic am 19.11.2005 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 19.11.2005 19:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





aha, danke   


dann ist's also möglich    und wie siehts dann mit den auflösungen  am  tft aus?


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2005)

*AW: MGS 4  Details*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 19.11.2005 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> dann ist's also möglich    und wie siehts dann mit den auflösungen  am  tft aus?




720p ( also 1280x720) sollte ja so ziemlich jeder tft hinbekommen - mit balken nehm ich mal an.
hab` aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so die riesenahnung davon, wie das dann funktioniert. 
noch höhere auflösungen werden wohl ohnehin nie unterstützt.


----------



## nnkwp (19. November 2005)

*AW: MGS 4  Details*

also ein pc-monitor sollte doch im stande sein ein bild wie ein hdtv zu bringen, oder nicht?


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2005)

*AW: MGS 4  Details*



			
				nnkwp am 19.11.2005 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> also ein pc-monitor sollte doch im stande sein ein bild wie ein hdtv zu bringen, oder nicht?




also * tft`s *die native 1080p können gibts wohl nicht so sehr viele, 
aber die auflösung ist wohl eh ziemlich utopisch - so weit ich weiss.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (19. November 2005)

*AW: MGS 4  Details*

hab mal was interessantes dazu gefunden

http://www.xbox360community.de/ftopic1733.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. November 2005)

*AW: MGS 4  Details*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 19.11.2005 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> dann ist's also möglich    und wie siehts dann mit den auflösungen  am  tft aus?


Man hat einige Möglichkeiten:
640x480
848x480
1024x768
1280x720
1280x768
1280x1024
1360x768


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2005)

*AW: MGS 4  Details*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.11.2005 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 19.11.2005 20:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah jetzt ja


----------



## Leddernilpferd (19. November 2005)

*AW: MGS 4  Details*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.11.2005 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 19.11.2005 20:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




fantastisch


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. November 2005)

*AW: MGS 4  Details*



			
				Bonkic am 19.11.2005 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> In einem Interview mit der amerikanischen GameInformer, gab Hideo Kojima weitere Ein- und Ausblicke zu Metal Gear Solid 4 für die PlayStation 3.


Ich mag den Kerl einfach 
Wenn nur mehr Spieleentwickler, vor allem westliche, so wären wie er *schmacht*


----------



## Zollman (21. November 2005)

*AW: MGS 4  Details*

In der Schweiz kann man in manchen Interdiscount-Filialen schon seit Dienstag letzter Woch auf der Xbox 360 gamen! Call of Duty 2 läuft dort massiv besser als auf High-End Pcs die über 3000€ kosten. Da die Xbox 360 über USB Anschlüsse verfügt wird man wohl auch mit Maus und Tastatur zocken können. Zudem leistet die Xbox 360 1Terraflop, der schnellste Computer der Welt hat "nur" 280,6 Teraflops! Auch sonst ist die Xbox 360 fürs Geld extrem schnell. Nur schade das sich die PS3 so extrem verspätet. Zudem kann man wie schon oft hier erwähnt auch normale PC-Monitore anschliessen. Davon profitiert mein 21" CRT Monitor.


----------



## Solon25 (21. November 2005)

*AW: MGS 4  Details*



			
				Zollman am 21.11.2005 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Xbox 360 über USB Anschlüsse verfügt wird man wohl auch mit Maus und Tastatur zocken können.


Das hat überhaupt nichts zu sagen. Die PS-2 verfügt auch über die Anschlüsse und wieviele Shooter unterstützen das? Solange die Entwickler die Unterstützung für Maus/Tasta nicht im Spiel integrieren, nützt Dir eine Maus/Tasta rein gar nichts


----------



## Zollman (21. November 2005)

*AW: MGS 4  Details*



			
				Solon25 am 21.11.2005 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Zollman am 21.11.2005 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, stimmt aber hoffnung stirbt zulezt! Also wenn gute Shooter mit Maus/Tastatur Support erscheinen werde ich mir die Xbox 360 holen. Ich hatte ja selbst gelegenheit daran zu gamen und muss sagen die Konsole ist der absoöute wahnsinn. Ich war ein "Konsolen-Hasser" und habe nur ne Nintendo NES. Aber die Xbox 360 überzeugt mich. Wer sich so eine kauft macht KEINEN fehler.
Die Game-Controller sind auch sehr gut, nur die Schultertasten sind gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Solon25 (21. November 2005)

*AW: MGS 4  Details*



			
				Zollman am 21.11.2005 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, stimmt aber hoffnung stirbt zulezt! Also wenn gute Shooter mit Maus/Tastatur Support erscheinen werde ich mir die Xbox 360 holen.


So gesehen war SEGA mit dem Dreamcast den noch aktuellen Konsolen einige Schritte voraus... Gab es doch Maus/Tasta Unterstützung zu _Quake-3 Arena, Soldiers of Fortune 1, Rainbow Six Rogue Ops_ und noch son' paar anderen.. Zudem konnte man bei 9 von 10 Games auf der Verpackung doch das schöne VGA Kompatibel lesen, was das zocken am PC Monitor ja möglich macht und somit auch noch besser aussieht


----------



## doubledeck (21. November 2005)

*AW: MGS 4  Details*



			
				Zollman am 21.11.2005 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 21.11.2005 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Manche lernen es nie. 

Es gibt den SMART JOY FRAG (ca. 15 Euro), mit dem man JEDE Maus/Tastatur an JEDEN Konsolenshooter (PS2/XBox) anschließen kann, EGAL ob das Spiel das unterstützt oder nicht.

Abgesehen davon: Lernt endlich, mit dem Pad zu spielen. 
Laut vielen Reviews spielt sich CoD 2 mit dem 360-Pad viel angenehmer als mit Maus/Tastatur.
Und kommt nicht mit: Will ich aber nicht, dann kauft Euch eben keine Konsole. Maus/Tastatur wird NIE Standard werden. So wie es das schon seit 4, 5 Konsolengenerationen nicht geworden ist.

Analogtrigger und Rumblefunktion machen eben mehr Spaß.


----------



## Zollman (21. November 2005)

*AW: MGS 4  Details*



			
				doubledeck am 21.11.2005 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Zollman am 21.11.2005 13:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Call of Duty 2 spielt sich für einen Shooter erstaunlich akzeptabel. Aber es wird nie soweit kommen dass man mit einem Joy-Pad besser zielen kann als mit der Maus. Zum zielen sind Joy-Pads scheisse oder irrt sich die ganze Menschheit (also etwa alle Shooter Spieler)? Aber wenn man mit Maus und Tastatur spielen kann geh ich mir die Xbox 360 kaufen. Auf die PS3 will ich nicht warten. Aber alle anderen Games spielen sich recht gut mit dem Joy-Pad. Ich habe selbst ein Game-Pad für den PC und zockte mal GTA Vice City. Aber mit der Maus gehts schon etwas besser.


----------



## CyclopGraz (21. November 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3 (Xbox 360 kommt am 2.12.05)*

Ich kanns nicht ganz glauben, dass die Konsolen-Schmiede solche Hardware liefern können, denn:
Intel und AMD beschäftigen ja auch keine Idioten und haben auch Kohle Ende nie. Deshalb: 
Warum gibt es noch keinen P4 mit 5000 mhz oder einen Athlon 64X4 mit einem Takt von 3000 (echten) MHZ pro Kern.
Und warum sollte sich ATI von Nvidia mit der 7800GTX (dazu die 512 Ultra Variante) und SLI (in allen bisherigen Tests besser als Crossfire) dermaßen forführen lassen, wenn sie solche Hardware in der Hinterhand haben?
Und auch superschneller Arbeitsspeicher gäbs dann sicher auch auf dem PC.
Welche Firma sollte sich das Kerngeschäft dermaßen verbauen, indem sie neue Technologie *nur* auf Konsolen einsetzt?
Die neuen Dinger sind sicher gut, aber *DAS* klingt dann doch ein bißchen unglaubwürdig. 
Und außerdem: N64, PS2, GameCube und X-Box wurden damals auch als 
"Um Lichtjahre voraus" beworben.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3 (Xbox 360 kommt am 2.12.05)*



			
				CyclopGraz am 21.11.2005 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kanns nicht ganz glauben, dass die Konsolen-Schmiede solche Hardware liefern können, denn:



"solche" hardware ? ja, was denn für hardware ? 



			
				CyclopGraz am 21.11.2005 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum gibt es noch keinen P4 mit 5000 mhz oder einen Athlon 64X4 mit einem Takt von 3000 (echten) MHZ pro Kern.
> Und warum sollte sich ATI von Nvidia mit der 7800GTX (dazu die 512 Ultra Variante) und SLI (in allen bisherigen Tests besser als Crossfire) dermaßen forführen lassen, wenn sie solche Hardware in der Hinterhand haben?
> Und auch superschneller Arbeitsspeicher gäbs dann sicher auch auf dem PC.



konsolenhardware ist nunmal nur auf spiele angelegt, und jede komponente ist perfekt auf die andere abgestimmt.
und von den konsolenhersteller sind betimmte ( hohe !) abnahmemengen garantiert und das über eine lange zeit hinweg - da investiert man halt gern mal ein bisschen mehr als in die aktuelle pc- generation (die ja dann auch nicht zu bezahlen wäre). 



			
				CyclopGraz am 21.11.2005 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Firma sollte sich das Kerngeschäft dermaßen verbauen, indem sie neue Technologie *nur* auf Konsolen einsetzt?



"nur" auf konsolen ist so `ne sache :
von der ps2 wurden ca. 100 mio stück abgesetzt und damit eben auch 100 mio. grafikchips.......und ich würde fast davon ausgehen, dass die chiphersteller mit den konsolen weit mehr geld verdiene. 



			
				CyclopGraz am 21.11.2005 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Die neuen Dinger sind sicher gut, aber *DAS* klingt dann doch ein bißchen unglaubwürdig.



"das", ja was "das" ?  




			
				CyclopGraz am 21.11.2005 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Und außerdem: N64, PS2, GameCube und X-Box wurden damals auch als
> "Um Lichtjahre voraus" beworben.



von gamecube und xbox wurde garantiert nie behauptet ( geschweigen denn damit geworben) , dass sie der derzeit aktuellen pc- hardware überlegen wären.
beu n64 und ps2 war das ein wenig anders und zum teil hats ja auch gestimmt .

was nun die konsolen dieser "nächsten" generation angeht, kann man wohl zumindest von der xbox360 in der tat keine wunderdinge erwarten auch wenn sie aktueller high-end pc-hardware dennoch um einiges überlegen sein dürfte - in der theorie !

zur ps3 will ich mir noch gar kein urteil erlauben und die nrev ist eh ein thema für sich und fakten gibts in diesem fall eigentlich gar nicht.


fazit:

der vergleich pc/ konsole hinkt nicht nur, sondern ist schlicht überflüssig.


----------



## Zollman (22. November 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3 (Xbox 360 kommt am 2.12.05)*



			
				Bonkic am 21.11.2005 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> von gamecube und xbox wurde garantiert nie behauptet ( geschweigen denn damit geworben) , dass sie der derzeit aktuellen pc- hardware überlegen wären.
> beu n64 und ps2 war das ein wenig anders und zum teil hats ja auch gestimmt .
> 
> was nun die konsolen dieser "nächsten" generation angeht, kann man wohl zumindest von der xbox360 in der tat keine wunderdinge erwarten auch wenn sie aktueller high-end pc-hardware dennoch um einiges überlegen sein dürfte - in der theorie !
> ...



Ich finde es auch zum ersten mal so richtig komisch dass ne Konsole schneller als High-End PCs sind. Aber sie ist einfach technisch gesehen geil.
Zudem würde ein gleich schneller PC (falls es das gibt) sicher mindestens 10 mal mehr kosten.
Daten der Xbox 360:

    * 500 Millionen Dreiecke pro Sekunde
    * Füllrate: 16 Gigasamples pro Sekunde bei 4-fach Antialiasing
    * 48 Milliarden Shader-Operations pro Sekunde
    * Gesamtsystem: 1 TFLOP
    * 256 GByte/s Bandbreite zum embedded DRAM des Grafikchips
    * 21,6 GByte/s am Frontside-Bus

Also "256 GByte/s Bandbreite zum embedded DRAM des Grafikchips" klingt etwas extrem besser als bei einer High-end Graka (zb. 7800GTX). Und ein P4 hat gerade mal ca. 6 GByte/s am FSB. Die Xbox 360 ist da mit 21,6 GByte/s meiner Meinung nach EXTREM überlegen. Die Graka hat nur 10 MB DDR3 aber der ist sooooooooooooo schnell das reicht offenbar. Ich finde es auch komisch dass es vielleicht erst in  einem Jahr vergleichbare PCs gibt. Die Xbox 360 verfügt übrigens über Shader 3.0 support!!!!! Also hat ATI schon SM 3.0 Grakas fabriziert bevor die X1000erb überhaupt ein Thema waren. Ich fühle mich als PC Gamer etwas hintergangen aber was solls. hauptsache Maus/Tastatur an der Xbox 360.


----------



## Meller (23. November 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3 (Xbox 360 kommt am 2.12.05)*

Also ich hab heute mal Probe "geschaut", stand nur neben der XBox360, gespielt ham andere. Und ich muss sagen, die Grafik hat mich nich grad umgehaun, kenn mich bei den Games nich aus, war irgendein Rennspiel.

Fahr nachher nochmal in die Stadt, malsehn ob ich mich mal hinsetze und teste.


----------



## fuse (23. November 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3 (Xbox 360 kommt am 2.12.05)*



			
				Meller am 23.11.2005 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab heute mal Probe "geschaut", stand nur neben der XBox360, gespielt ham andere. Und ich muss sagen, die Grafik hat mich nich grad umgehaun, kenn mich bei den Games nich aus, war irgendein Rennspiel.
> 
> Fahr nachher nochmal in die Stadt, malsehn ob ich mich mal hinsetze und teste.




ich warte auf die ps3. die ist der xbox technisch überlegen und es werden auch viele geniale spiele rauskommen. siehe metal gear 4


----------



## JohnCarpenter (23. November 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3 (Xbox 360 kommt am 2.12.05)*



			
				fuse am 23.11.2005 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ich warte auf die ps3. die ist der xbox technisch überlegen und es werden auch viele geniale spiele rauskommen. siehe metal gear 4


So,so. Du hast also auch schon die finale Version der PS3 erhalten. Beschreib mal, wo die PS3 im echten Spielebetrieb überall der 360 überlegen ist.
Ich werde jedenfalls nicht sofort zur 360 greifen, hat einfach zu wenig Toptitel beim Release.Da mir KOTOR sehr gut gefallen hat,werde ich wahrscheinlich bei Mass Effect schwach. Die PS3 kommt viel später, zumindest hat Sony so theoretisch die Möglichkeit, neuere Hardware zu verbauen.Da aber wohl schon Entwicklerkits existieren, wird man auch in den nächsten Monaten nicht mehr viel ändern.


----------



## Bonkic (23. November 2005)

*PDZ - Wertungen*



> Gamespot: 9 von 10
> Gamespy: 4 von 5
> TeamXbox: 8,8 von 10
> WorthPalying: 8,5 von 10
> ...



schade, scheint wohl nicht ganz an den vorgänger heranzukommen....


----------



## Bonkic (23. November 2005)

*XBox 360 - 126 $ "Verkust" pro Konsole*



> Microsoft soll mit dem Verkauf jeder Xbox 360 angeblich Verluste einfahren. Das berichtet BusinessWeek. So würden die Bauteile des Xbox 360 Komplettsets mit Festplatte USD 470 vor dem Zusammenbau kosten. Im Laden ist das System für USD 399 zu haben, wodurch ein Verlust von USD 71 pro Einheit entsteht.
> 
> Durch Netzteil, Kabel und Controller würden nochmals USD 55 hinzukommen, wodurch der Verlust auf USD 126 pro Einheit wachsen würde.



_gamefront_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. November 2005)

*Xbox 360 mit Stabilitätsproblemen*



> *Xbox 360 mit Stabilitätsproblemen*
> 
> Nur einen Tag nach dem Start der Xbox 360 in den USA mehren sich die Beschwerden von enttäuschten Spielern, deren Konsole häufig abstürzt. Die Meldungen füllen inzwischen diverse Foren und berichten von Abstürzen nach etwa einer halben Stunde Laufzeit oder beim Aufruf des Online-Dienstes Xbox Live. Laut Berichten von Spielern, die sich beim technischen Support von Microsoft gemeldet haben, sei das Problem nach Einschätzung von Microsoft-Mitarbeitern "größer als erwartet". Häufig sei in der Überhitzung des Systems die Ursache zu suchen. Der starke Luftstrom der rückwärtigen Ventilatoren dürfe nicht behindert werden, so die Auskunft des Supports.
> Anzeige
> ...



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/66572


mh, eine Heise-meldung über Microsoft 
mal sehen, was da dran ist. Ich halte es aber wegen dem frühen, weltweiten Start für möglich (der eh nur auf dem Irrglaube von M$ beruht, die PS2 blieb deswegen Marktführer, weil sie die "erste" war   )

Sollte es wirklich schlimme Probleme geben, kann man ja immer noch ein Service Pack raus bringen :>


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. November 2005)

*AW: XBox 360 - 126 $ "Verkust" pro Konsole*



			
				Bonkic am 23.11.2005 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> > Microsoft soll mit dem Verkauf jeder Xbox 360 angeblich Verluste einfahren. Das berichtet BusinessWeek. So würden die Bauteile des Xbox 360 Komplettsets mit Festplatte USD 470 vor dem Zusammenbau kosten. Im Laden ist das System für USD 399 zu haben, wodurch ein Verlust von USD 71 pro Einheit entsteht.
> >
> > Durch Netzteil, Kabel und Controller würden nochmals USD 55 hinzukommen, wodurch der Verlust auf USD 126 pro Einheit wachsen würde.
> 
> ...



Etwas genauer ist es hier aufgelistet.
Sind aber alles nur Schätzungen (Und dafür wollen die auch noch Geld.  ). Sicherlich wird MS Verlust machen, nur 21$ für ein DVD Laufwerk, welches MS in Millionen kauft, wird kaum so viel kosten, wie für jeden 08/15 Käufer im Elektromarkt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. November 2005)

*PS3 Preis doch nicht so angekündigt*



> CNN widerruft Stringer-Aussage zum PS3-Preis
> 
> 23.11.05 - MoneyCNN hat eine Meldung von vorgestern korrigiert, in der Howard Stringer, CEO von Sony, über den Preis der PlayStation3 gesprochen hat. Die Seite hatte sich auf eine Aussage von Stringer gestützt, wonach die Konsole zwischen USD 300 (Euro 255 / Yen 35.59 bis USD 400 (Euro 340 / Yen 47.472) kosten soll.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. November 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 mit Stabilitätsproblemen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.11.2005 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> mh, eine Heise-meldung über Microsoft
> mal sehen, was da dran ist. Ich halte es aber wegen dem frühen, weltweiten Start für möglich (der eh nur auf dem Irrglaube von M$ beruht, die PS2 blieb deswegen Marktführer, weil sie die "erste" war   )
> 
> Sollte es wirklich schlimme Probleme geben, kann man ja immer noch ein Service Pack raus bringen :>



Also ich würde die Probleme nicht zu sehr dramatisieren. Es sind zwischen 500 und 700 Tausend Geräte verkauft worden. Da ist es doch ganz normal, daß einige Geräte nicht richtig funktionieren. Es gibt ja auch viele Käufer, wo das System einwandfrei läuft.


----------



## Bonkic (23. November 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 mit Stabilitätsproblemen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.11.2005 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 23.11.2005 20:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo, endgültige aussagen darüber kann man wohl erst treffe, wenn ein paar tage oder wochen vergangen sind.

kann mir allerdings kaum vorstellen, das microsoft eine konsole auf den markt wirft, die vom start weg mit massiven hitzeproblemen zu kämpfen hat.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. November 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 mit Stabilitätsproblemen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.11.2005 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde die Probleme nicht zu sehr dramatisieren. Es sind zwischen 500 und 700 Tausend Geräte verkauft worden. Da ist es doch ganz normal, daß einige Geräte nicht richtig funktionieren. Es gibt ja auch viele Käufer, wo das System einwandfrei läuft.



Naja, so normal finde ich das nicht, sonst hätte es ja bei den anderen Konsolenstarts ähnliche Meldungen gegeben (oder hat es die?), vielleicht ist der Anteil an Ausschussware wirklich deutlich höher.

Ein paar der Probleme sind aber auch wie geschrieben wurde Benutzer-verursacht.
Wer 400+€ ausgeben kann, von dem sollte man auch erwarten können, dass er sein neues Gerät nicht gerade in die Sofafalte klemmt, damit es schön warm hat


----------



## Leddernilpferd (23. November 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 mit Stabilitätsproblemen*

ich habe vor einigen wochen erst ein neues netzteil für meine alte xbox (eine der ersten stunde) von microsoft bekommen. die netzteile der ersten generation wurden wegen brandgefahr ausgetauscht.
und jetzt hat mir ein bekannter erzählt, dass es jemandem den er kennt, das selbige netzteil abgefackelt hat.
ich sehe das aber auch optimistisch. microsoft hat bisher in meinen augen immer gute hardware auf den markt gebracht. allerdings könnte ihnen ihr hausgemachter zeidruck die konsole noch dieses jahr auf den markt zu bringen nach hinten losgehen.
wenn denn diese meldungen von überhitzten 360 auch bald aus europa kommen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. November 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 mit Stabilitätsproblemen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.11.2005 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, so normal finde ich das nicht, sonst hätte es ja bei den anderen Konsolenstarts ähnliche Meldungen gegeben (oder hat es die?), vielleicht ist der Anteil an Ausschussware wirklich deutlich höher.
> 
> Ein paar der Probleme sind aber auch wie geschrieben wurde Benutzer-verursacht.
> Wer 400+€ ausgeben kann, von dem sollte man auch erwarten können, dass er sein neues Gerät nicht gerade in die Sofafalte klemmt, damit es schön warm hat



Man sollte es alles vielleicht nur etwas realistischer betrachten. So eine Konsole Man sollte auch die Wirkung des I-Nets nicht unterschätzen. Heutzutage steht so etwas 5 Minuten später im nächsten Forum und 1 Stunde später auf den ersten Newsseiten. Wenn dann in einem Thread 100 Leute ein Problem haben, dann ist das zwar ärgerlich und sicherlich von MS nicht gewollt, nur unvermeidbar. Jeder wird schon mal was Defektes bekommen haben. Habe auch schon ne Kombination aus defekten Netzteil, Mainboard und Graka erlebt von drei unterschiedlichen Händlern geliefert. Gerade auch Wärmeprobleme können sich dann schnell einstellen, wenn das was nicht stimmt. Habe auch schon ein Lenkrad gehabt, wo es nach etwa 3-4 Drehungen plötzlich "knack" machte und es ging gar nix mehr. Oder wenn ich mir schaue, wo schnell mein Lüfter auf der Graka verreckt ist. Noch nie vorher passiert bei ner Karte.
Auch zu Xbox Zeiten kann ich mich an Meldungen erinnern, wo Käufer über defekte Geräte geklagt haben. Bei der PSP letzten gab es auch in so manchen Foren einen Aufschrei, was alles nicht stimmen würde.  Was gab es dazu nicht alles für Horrormeldungen. Nur defekte Displays, mit 5 Pixelfehlern wäre man noch gut bei weggekommen, etc.
Weiteres aktuelles Beispiel. Nach der Xbox gab es auch mit der PS2 Slim Probleme bei 10 Millionen Geräten mit dem Netzteil.
Wichtiger als nun 100 oder 200 Meldungen in einem Thread ist es, wie schnell hier für Abhilfe bzw. Ersatzgeräte gesorgt wird. Solche Fehler können auftreten und das würde mich nicht so sehr ärgern. Wäre sicherlich unschön, nur der Umtausch sollte schnell und problemlos klappen.


----------



## fuse (24. November 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3 (Xbox 360 kommt am 2.12.05)*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 23.11.2005 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> fuse am 23.11.2005 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zur xbox.
http://xbox360.gaming-universe.de/system/1-1.html
zur ps3.
http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=32222&rand=0911084359

also in sachen gpu und cpu ist die ps3 der xbox auf jeden fall überlegen. gerade der cell prozessor in der ps3 ist revolutionär.


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3 (Xbox 360 kommt am 2.12.05)*



			
				fuse am 24.11.2005 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> also in sachen gpu und cpu ist die ps3 der xbox auf jeden fall überlegen. gerade der cell prozessor in der ps3 ist revolutionär.




das kann man zum jetztigen zeitpunkt kaum sagen, erstens sind zahlen geduldig und zweitens sind die daten keineswegs endgültig, da die entwicklung immer noch nicht endgültig abgeschlossen ist.

und selbst wenn die ps3 von der theorie her stärker ist, dann heisst das noch lange nicht, dass dieser vorsprung auch in den spielen niederschlag findet.


----------



## skicu (24. November 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 mit Stabilitätsproblemen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.11.2005 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, so normal finde ich das nicht, sonst hätte es ja bei den anderen Konsolenstarts ähnliche Meldungen gegeben (oder hat es die?), vielleicht ist der Anteil an Ausschussware wirklich deutlich höher.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=9312615&forum_id=88435


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. November 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 mit Stabilitätsproblemen*



			
				skicu am 24.11.2005 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=9312615&forum_id=88435



Tja, hat so ein späterer Erscheinungstermin in Europa doch seine Vorzüge - Man  ist nicht der Konsolen-beta-tester


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. November 2005)

*AW: Xbox 360 mit Stabilitätsproblemen*

übrigens hier ein paar Bilder der Fehler: http://www.flickr.com/photos/80491849@N00

kA was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## Bonkic (25. November 2005)

*King Kong (XBox360)*



> Fazit
> Peter Jackson’s King Kong – The Official Game to the Movie ist eine, wenn nicht die beste Umsetzung eines Filmthemas. Trotz der Nähe zum Film ist das Spiel eine eigenständige Einheit und wird auch denen, die den Film nicht gesehen haben bzw. nicht sehen werden, perfekte Unterhaltung und viele spannende Stunden an der Konsole bieten. Weiter so Ubisoft, dieser Titel ist ein Genuss. Diejenigen unter euch, die die Xbox-Version haben, müssen sich nicht umschauen, da die Xbox 360-Version sich von der Story her nicht unterscheidet. Grafisch ist die Xbox 360-Version an Stellen natürlich opulenter, beide Versionen bieten aber den gleichen Reiz.
> 
> Pro und Contra
> ...



88%

_xboxfront_


----------



## Solon25 (25. November 2005)

*AW: King Kong (XBox360)*

Ich überlege grade wie ich das deuten soll   



> + Automatische Anpassung des Schwierigkeitsgrads
> 
> - Hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad



Einerseits wird gelobt das der SG angepasst wird, andererseits getadelt das es zu schwer ist


----------



## Bonkic (25. November 2005)

*XBox360 - 1. Update*

das übel hat die konsolen erreicht   



> Die Xbox 360 ist zwar hier in Europa noch nicht erhältlich, dennoch gibt es bereits einen ersten Patch, der u.a. eine neue Version des Xbox-Emulators enthält. Für alle Leser, die keinen Breitband-Zugang haben oder sich nicht mit dem Xbox-Live Dienst verbinden wollen oder können, stellen wir euch das Software Update als Download zur Verfügung. Einfach das Archiv entpacken, auf eine CD brennen und in die Konsole einlegen. Die Aktualisierung wird selbständig durchgeführt.



_xboxfront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. November 2005)

*AW: King Kong (XBox360)*



			
				Solon25 am 25.11.2005 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege grade wie ich das deuten soll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht klappt das Anpassen ja nicht so gut.


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2005)

*XBox360 = DVD - Killer ?*



> Kaum ist die Xbox 360 in Amerika endlich auf den Markt und schon häufen sich die Hiobsbotschaften regelrecht. Denn wie nun einige Spieler aus den USA berichten, scheinen die Spiele schon nach kurzer Zeit zu zerkratzen.
> 
> Dieses Phänomen trat aber bisher nur bei horizontal aufgestellten Konsolen ein. Microsoft äußerte sich bisher noch nicht zu den Problemen. Wir werden euch aber weiterhin auf dem Laufenden halten.



_gamevision_


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2005)

*XBox360 : Kopierschutz geknackt ?*



> Erst seit wenigen Tagen in den USA auf dem Markt, soll der Kopierschutz der XBox 360 angeblich geknackt sein. Gerüchte machen die Runde, dass Call of Duty 2 geknackt wurde.
> 
> Dies ist fragwürdig, denn Microsoft gab sich sehr zuversichtlich, dass das Kopierschutzsystem sicher sei. So setzt man nicht nur auf den Schutz per Software, sondern auch mit einem Chip und damit auf Basis der Hardware. Es bleibt also abzuwarten was von den Gerüchten zu halten ist.



_gamevision_


----------



## LordMephisto (27. November 2005)

*Famitsu-Umfrage zum Weihnachtsgeschäft*



> Frage an den Handel: Wie wird sich die Xbox 360 verkaufen?
> 
> 5,5 Prozent: Sehr viel besser als die Xbox.
> 31,5 Prozent: Besser als damals die Xbox.
> ...


_quelle gamefront_
So wie es aussieht wird MS es wohl sehr schwer haben mit der XB360 in Japan Fuss zu fassen.


----------



## HanFred (27. November 2005)

*AW: XBox360 : Kopierschutz geknackt ?*



			
				Bonkic am 26.11.2005 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> > Erst seit wenigen Tagen in den USA auf dem Markt, soll der Kopierschutz der XBox 360 angeblich geknackt sein. Gerüchte machen die Runde, dass Call of Duty 2 geknackt wurde.
> >
> > Dies ist fragwürdig, denn Microsoft gab sich sehr zuversichtlich, dass das Kopierschutzsystem sicher sei. So setzt man nicht nur auf den Schutz per Software, sondern auch mit einem Chip und damit auf Basis der Hardware. Es bleibt also abzuwarten was von den Gerüchten zu halten ist.
> 
> ...


haha, das finde ich jetzt aber wieder mal besonders lustig.  
hoffentlich stimmt's auch, dann sieht man vielleicht mal, wie gut das trusted computing bis jetzt schon funktioniert. *g*


----------



## Bonkic (27. November 2005)

*AW: Famitsu-Umfrage zum Weihnachtsgeschäft*



			
				LordMephisto am 27.11.2005 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> > Frage an den Handel: Wie wird sich die Xbox 360 verkaufen?
> >
> > 5,5 Prozent: Sehr viel besser als die Xbox.
> > 31,5 Prozent: Besser als damals die Xbox.
> ...




von solchen umfragen halte ich zwar generell wenig bis gar nichts, aber ohne den support von square- enix ( von ff xi mal abgesehen) und ohne vernünftige in-house abteilung wird microsoft auch weiterhin in japan keine chance haben.

japaner sind was spiele angeht anscheinend ein wenig anspruchsvoller  , als der rest der welt......
für die ganzen ea-serien und shooter westlicher prägung interessiert sich dort keine sau.


----------



## HanFred (27. November 2005)

*AW: Famitsu-Umfrage zum Weihnachtsgeschäft*



			
				LordMephisto am 27.11.2005 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht wird MS es wohl sehr schwer haben mit der XB360 in Japan Fuss zu fassen.


mag sein, aber Sonys geschäftspolitik wird ihnen schon die kunden in die arme treiben. Sony ruht sich da auf lorbeeren aus, die nicht mehr allzu dick gebettet sind.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. November 2005)

*AW: Famitsu-Umfrage zum Weihnachtsgeschäft*



> 26.11.05 - Die japanische Famitsu hat in ihrer neuesten Ausgabe Händler und Leser gefragt, welche Produkte am besten im Weihnachtsgeschäft laufen werden.
> 
> 1. Kingdom Hearts 2 (PS2, Square Enix) - 471 Stimmen
> 2. Xbox 360 - 370 Stimmen
> ...


_auch Gamesfront_


----------



## LordMephisto (27. November 2005)

*AW: Famitsu-Umfrage zum Weihnachtsgeschäft*



			
				Bonkic am 27.11.2005 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 27.11.2005 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wiege die Umfrage jetzt auch nicht in Gold ab, aber da sie von der Famitsu ist zeigt es mir zumindest mal das MS die Leser nicht überzeugen konnte. Dabei wäre die Famitsu ne gute Plattform um anhand von Previews den Japanern die Konsole schmackhaft zu machen. Es fehlen aber einfach wie du schon sagtest Spiele die für den Japanischen Markt gemacht sind. Und das hätte MS eigentlich wissen müssen.


----------



## LordMephisto (27. November 2005)

*AW: Famitsu-Umfrage zum Weihnachtsgeschäft*



			
				HanFred am 27.11.2005 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 27.11.2005 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Japan?^^
Da erscheinen noch genug Spiele die grade für die Japaner wichtig sind. Siehe auch Nalis quote. Ne ne die PS2 wird sich da auch weiterhin gut verkaufen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. November 2005)

*Europa: 300.000 Xbox 360 zur Markteinführung*

*Europa: 300.000 Xbox 360 zur Markteinführung*

27.11.05 - Microsoft will zur europäischen Markteinführung der Xbox 360 am 02.12.05 etwa 300.000 Konsolen ausliefern. Das meldet Reuters unter Berufung auf Chris Lewis von Microsoft.
CLICK (Reuters: 'Microsoft plans 300,000 Xbox 360s at Europe launch')

http://www.gamefront.de/


----------



## Bonkic (27. November 2005)

*AW: Famitsu-Umfrage zum Weihnachtsgeschäft*



			
				LordMephisto am 27.11.2005 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> In Japan?^^
> Da erscheinen noch genug Spiele die grade für die Japaner wichtig sind. Siehe auch Nalis quote. Ne ne die PS2 wird sich da auch weiterhin gut verkaufen.




stimmt, die ps2 steht noch voll im saft (ffxii !) 
gerade in japan wird kein mensch das gerät in rente schicken und sich stattdessen eine xbox360 kaufen. 

hab` auch keine ahnung, wie microsoft darauf kommt, dass die xbox360 "eine bessere rolle in japan spielen" würde als ihr vorgänger. 
ok - noch schlecht als die "alte" xbox kann sie dort ja fast nicht laufen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2005)

*AW: Famitsu-Umfrage zum Weihnachtsgeschäft*

wie ernst microsoft denn jap. markt dann doch nimmt zeigt die gewaltige zahl von 6 (in worten : sechs !) starttiteln :



> - Every Party (Microsoft)
> - FIFA 06: Road to FIFA World Cup (EA)
> - Need for Speed Most Wanted (EA)
> - Perfect Dark Zero (Microsoft)
> ...



darunter wohl nur ein einziger potentieller blockbuster ( für japaner ) : rr 6.


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2005)

*PS 3 ebenfalls jugendfrei*



> Sony will in der PlayStation3 aus Jugendschutzgründen ein Spielkontrollsystem einbauen. Das meldet die Entertainment Software Association. Dadurch können Erwachsene bestimmen, welche Inhalte Kinder und Jugendliche mit der Konsole nutzen können.
> 
> Ein ähnliches System besitzt bereits die Xbox 360, während Nintendo dasselbe auch für Revolution in Vorbereitung hat.



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2005)

*FREE60*

wenig überraschend wurde eine linux-portierung für die xbox360 angekündigt:



> Wie die Webseite Techspot berichtet, hat das Xbox-Linux-Project angekündigt, bereits an einem Open Source-Betriebssystem für die Xbox 360 zu arbeiten. Nähere Informationen dazu findet ihr auf der offiziellen Seite des Free60-Projects.
> 
> Natürlich dürfte es Microsoft ein Dorn im Auge sein, falls die Möglichkeit bestünde, die hauseigene Konsole mit einem fremden Betriebssystem auszurüsten, das eventuell sogar das hoch angepriesene Sicherheitssystem mitsamt dem wirksamen Kopierschutz außer Kraft setzen könnte


_4players_

http://www.free60.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2005)

*PDZ -  der systemübergreifend schönste Shooter ?*

Aus dem Test von _mega-gaming_ :



> Da kullern die Augen
> 
> Wie schon angekündigt bietet Perfect Dark: Zero eine verdammt geile Grafik die von keinem Ego-Shooter getoppt werden kann, noch nicht einmal von den heutigen High End Pc's. Die Steine an den Wänden und auf dem Boden sowie das ins Auge stechende Licht wirken so realistisch das einem die Kinlade bis auf den Boden fällt. Sei es in der Unterwasserstation, in der man durch das verspiegelte Glas die weite Unterwasserlandschaft sieht, die Metallwände so viele Details bieten das man garnicht mehr wegsehen möchte und Explosionen den Innenraum leuchtend erhellen. Jedes Szenario bietet seine grafischen Leckerbissen und zeigt was die Xbox 360 so unter der Haube hat.





> Leider hat die Grafik auch eine Schwachstelle die schon in vielen Spielen zum Problem wurde. In weiten Außenarealen beschert uns der Titel unschöne framerate Einbrüche die zeigen das die Entwickler mit der neuen Hardware noch nicht so richtig klar gekommen sind und wir erst die volle grafische Pracht und ein komplett flüssiges Gameplay in den nächstne Titeln zu Gesicht bekommen werden. Vieleicht lag es auch einfach daran das der Titel schnell fertig gestellt werden musste weil der Release der neuen Konsole sehr nah stand.
> 
> Wir haben den Titel in der Redaktion auf einem 26 Zoll Samsung HD-Ready Fernsehr in 720 p gespielt, in Verbindung mit einer Dolby Digital 5.1 Anlage von Teufel und waren einfach hin und weg von der Grafik, sind es eigentlich immernoch. Doch auch auf einem normalen Fernsehr sieht das Spiel top aus und kann mit einer kleinen Unschärfe gegenüber den HD-Ready TV's locker mithalten.



Gesamtwertung : 89,8 % 

http://www.mega-gaming.de/index.php?nav=1&area=1&p=articles&action=showdetails&id=97&artpage=4&type=review


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. November 2005)

*AW: PDZ -  der systemübergreifend schönste Shooter ?*



			
				Bonkic am 28.11.2005 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ..



Lese ich da jetzt richtig? Da wird zugegeben, dass man wegen einer hübschen Grafik ein Spiel gut bewertet (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber was ich von PDZ gesehen habe ist 08/15 Ego-shooter-Kost)?!

und die 89% finde ich auch interessant, für die Spiele der kommenden 5 (oder 4 :> ) Jahre sind ja nur schwache Steigerungen möglich


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2005)

*AW: PDZ -  der systemübergreifend schönste Shooter ?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> und die 89% finde ich auch interessant, für die Spiele der kommenden 5 (oder 4 :> ) Jahre sind ja nur schwache Steigerungen möglich




wieso denn das ?
ist ja nicht so, dass die spielewertungen vor jahren mit 0% angefangen hätten und sich in richtung 100%, also quasi dem perfekten spiel hinentwickeln würden


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. November 2005)

*AW: PDZ -  der systemübergreifend schönste Shooter ?*



			
				Bonkic am 28.11.2005 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ne, aber normalerweise fängt man doch bei Wertungen einer neuen Konsole erst mal wieder weiter unten an. Ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass 4 Jahre später ein weiterer Ego-shooter rauskommt, der deutlich besser ist (und eine 4% bessere Wertung dem nicht gerecht werden würde) 
Jetzt aber auch nicht zu ernst nehmen, da ich bestimmt nicht um 5-10% streiten will


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2005)

*AW: PDZ -  der systemübergreifend schönste Shooter ?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 19:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.11.2005 19:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mario 64 hatte glaub` ich 94% (?) in der maniac.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. November 2005)

*AW: PDZ -  der systemübergreifend schönste Shooter ?*



			
				Bonkic am 28.11.2005 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> mario 64 hatte glaub` ich 94% (?) in der maniac.


Ich glaub, das wurde sogar nie übertroffen


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2005)

*AW: PDZ -  der systemübergreifend schönste Shooter ?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 28.11.2005 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.11.2005 20:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn ich recht überlege mein ich sogar es waren 96 % und zelda : oot bekam 97% - ganz sicher bin ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (28. November 2005)

*AW: Famitsu-Umfrage zum Weihnachtsgeschäft*



			
				Bonkic am 28.11.2005 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> darunter wohl nur ein einziger potentieller blockbuster ( für japaner ) : rr 6.




*rofl*    ja, das könnte sein.  

auch wenn ich schon seit jahren ein kleiner japanfan bin, aber mit deren spielegeschmack kann ich beim besten willen nix anfangen.


mal ne tiefgreifende frage : wer von euch gedenkt sich denn eine xbox 360 zuzulegen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. November 2005)

*AW: Famitsu-Umfrage zum Weihnachtsgeschäft*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 28.11.2005 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne tiefgreifende frage : wer von euch gedenkt sich denn eine xbox 360 zuzulegen?


Auf Grund der wohl nicht so zahlreichen Xboxen am 2.12 sollte man sich zumindest für den Release schon länger entschieden haben, ob man was investiert oder nicht.
Meine Vorbestellungen sind schon seit Monaten gesichert.


----------



## LordMephisto (28. November 2005)

*AW: Famitsu-Umfrage zum Weihnachtsgeschäft*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 28.11.2005 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne tiefgreifende frage : wer von euch gedenkt sich denn eine xbox 360 zuzulegen?


Vielleicht mal nächstes Jahr, mir fehlt da einfach ein richtiger Kracher. Die meisten Spiele zum Release gibt es auch auf den alten Konsolen/PC und die wenigen Exklusiven Titel locken mich noch nicht hinterm Ofen vor. Auch wenn ich rein Grafisch von NBA2k6 sehr angetan bin und es mich reizen würde das Ding an meinem Monitor zwecks 720p anzuschliessen.
Die 400€ investiere ich da lieber in Games wie Zelda etc.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (28. November 2005)

*AW: Famitsu-Umfrage zum Weihnachtsgeschäft*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 28.11.2005 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne tiefgreifende frage : wer von euch gedenkt sich denn eine xbox 360 zuzulegen?


Wäre bei mir net grad ein neuer PC fällig, würd ich am Freitag im Laden stehen^^ So wart ich erstmal auf das erste Spielebundle. Zumindest, wenn ich solange die Finger stillhalten kann, meine Beherrschung lässt beim Thema "technisches Spielzeug" manchmal arg zu wünschen übrig


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. November 2005)

*AW: Famitsu-Umfrage zum Weihnachtsgeschäft*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 28.11.2005 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 28.11.2005 20:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt es doch schon. Konsole + 2 Games für 479 bei Saturn. Also 40€ pro Game, was ja nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (28. November 2005)

*AW: Famitsu-Umfrage zum Weihnachtsgeschäft*

mir brennt ja auch schon der kittel   
so als weihnachtsgeschenk an mich selbst...  

ich denke ich schau mir das mal beim kumpel an und entscheide dann.
mir fehlt auch irgendwie das entscheidende spiel welches einen jetzigen kauf rechtfertigt. 

aber früher oder später werde ich auch zugreifen. wenn ich es denn bis später aushalte   bin nämlich auch immer sehr unbedacht was das technische spielzeugs angeht


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (28. November 2005)

*AW: Famitsu-Umfrage zum Weihnachtsgeschäft*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.11.2005 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es doch schon. Konsole + 2 Games für 479 bei Saturn. Also 40€ pro Game, was ja nicht schlecht ist.


Hier gibts aber keinen Saturn


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2005)

*AW: Famitsu-Umfrage zum Weihnachtsgeschäft*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 28.11.2005 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne tiefgreifende frage : wer von euch gedenkt sich denn eine xbox 360 zuzulegen?



wohl eher nicht, denn 1. fehlen mir die exklusiven top-titel und 2. werd` ich mir u.u. den/die/das revolution zulegen und für 2 konsolen hab` ich nun beim besten willen keine zeit.


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2005)

*Revolution auf der E³*



> Nach Berichten verschiedener Magazine soll Nintendos Next-Gen-Konsole "Revolution" im kommenden Mai der Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt werden. Auch ein konkreter Termin wurde bereits genannt: der 9 Mai 2006. Warum gerade dieses Datum? Ganz einfach - an diesem Tag findet die bereits traditionelle Pressekonferenz im Vorfeld der Spielemesse E3 statt und bietet damit die ideale Gelegenheit für die Präsentation der Konsole.



_justgamers/ worthplaying_


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2005)

*Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



> Nintendo hat seit dem 18. Oktober 2005 einen neuen Eintrag mit der Nummer 6,955,606 beim amerikanischen Patentamt. Der Titel: "Game information storage medium and game system using the same."
> 
> Es handelt sich um einen austauschbaren Datenträger, auf dem sich Spiele- und Emulatorsoftware befindet bzw. geladen werden kann. Dieser könnte an eine Konsole angeschlossen werden, um dort nach einem Auswahlmenü Spiele mit anderer bzw. älterer Software-Architektur zu starten.
> 
> ...



_4players_


----------



## doubledeck (30. November 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*

http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/power/library/pa-cellperf/

OMG (Table 13).


----------



## SPEEDI007 (30. November 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*

In Wien ist eine X-360 Messe. Diese läuft glaube ich 10 oder 11 Tage. Zumindest war ich heute auf dieser Messe.

Spiele waren beispielsweise:

FIFA 2006 WM 06
PDZ
PGR
Condenmend
NBA 06
NHL 06
Quake 4
King Kong
Kameo
etc.

Die eingesetzten Plasma TVs unterstützten bestimmt kein HDTV. Der Controller war deutlich handlicher als der Vorgänger.

Project Gotham Racing 3 sah Grafisch sehr gut aus, aber man merkte das kein AA und AF unterstützt wird. 

FIFA 2006 sah grafisch sehr gut aus, aber vom Gameplay war es einfach nur schlecht. PES 5 ist meilenweit besser.

Quake 4 war grafisch gute PC Qualität. Wobei ich der Meinung bin das es am PC mit hohen AA und AF etwas besser aussieht. Die Steuerung war sehr gut. Überraschte mich sehr.

King Kong gefiel mir sehr gut. Ich habe es bis zum 2 Level oder so gezockt. Vom Gameplay gefiel es mir einfach sehr gut. Nichts besonderes, aber sehr gut inszeniert. Manche Texturen waren wirklich Großartig.

Condenmend habe ich selber nicht gespielt, da es besetzt wurde, aber was ich gesehen habe gefiel mir sehr gut.

Fazit: Einige Games waren interessant, aber keines der Games würden mich derzeit verlocken eine X-BOX zu holen. Sehr interessant wäre es wie das Bild bei PGR 3 auf einem normalen Röhrenmonitor aussieht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2005)

*There is no recall!*



> * Es gibt keine Rückrufaktion in den USA
> * In den USA wird jetzt schon Ware nachgeliefert - “keine Ware bis März” oder so ist völliger Humbug
> * Austauschgeräte für defekte 360 gibt es in 5 bis 7 Tagen (inklusive aller Paketlaufzeiten)
> * Die Fehlerquote für Xbox 360 in den USA liegt deutlich unter den 3 bis 5% anderer Elektronikprodukte (manche Laptops haben angeblich 10 bis 20 Prozent Fehlerquote)


http://www.dreisechzig.net/wp/archives/379


----------



## Bonkic (30. November 2005)

*AW: There is no recall!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.11.2005 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> > * Es gibt keine Rückrufaktion in den USA
> > * In den USA wird jetzt schon Ware nachgeliefert - “keine Ware bis März” oder so ist völliger Humbug
> > * Austauschgeräte für defekte 360 gibt es in 5 bis 7 Tagen (inklusive aller Paketlaufzeiten)
> > * Die Fehlerquote für Xbox 360 in den USA liegt deutlich unter den 3 bis 5% anderer Elektronikprodukte (manche Laptops haben angeblich 10 bis 20 Prozent Fehlerquote)
> ...




war also alles mal wieder nichts als heisse luft - war ja eigentlich auch klar.....


----------



## Bonkic (30. November 2005)

*(Wenig) Neues zu MGS 4*



> - in Metal Gear 4 soll der Realismus soweit gehen, das sich Snake rasieren muss. Das ganze wird dann wahrscheinlich in einer Art Minispiel vonstatten gehen. Dieses Feature war auch schon für Metal Gear Solid 2 geplant, musste aber schließlich gestrichen werden
> 
> - unbeteiligte Zuschauer sollen auch Teil des Spiels werden. Diese konnte aufgrund von Zeitmangel jedoch noch nicht in den aktuellen Trailer integriert werden
> 
> ...



_EGM/ consolewars_


----------



## SPEEDI007 (30. November 2005)

*AW: (Wenig) Neues zu MGS 4*



			
				Bonkic am 30.11.2005 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> > - in Metal Gear 4 soll der Realismus soweit gehen, das sich Snake rasieren muss. Das ganze wird dann wahrscheinlich in einer Art Minispiel vonstatten gehen. Dieses Feature war auch schon für Metal Gear Solid 2 geplant, musste aber schließlich gestrichen werden
> >
> > - unbeteiligte Zuschauer sollen auch Teil des Spiels werden. Diese konnte aufgrund von Zeitmangel jedoch noch nicht in den aktuellen Trailer integriert werden
> >
> ...



Habe zwar bis jetzt noch nie MGS gezockt, aber es scheint wirklich toll zu werden. Realismus wird sehr hoch geschrieben.


----------



## LordMephisto (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 30.11.2005 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> FIFA 2006 sah grafisch sehr gut aus, aber vom Gameplay war es einfach nur schlecht. PES 5 ist meilenweit besser.


Da hat EA ja auch wieder ne Glanzleistung abgelegt^^
Bis jetzt hab ich nur Test's gesehen wo es im schnitt ganze 60% abgestaubt hat.

Ich schmeiß noch ne Umfrage rein:


> GS-Umfrage: Über 70 Prozent wollen PlayStation3 kaufen
> 
> 30.11.05 - Die japanische CESA (Computer Entertainment Supplier's Association) hat den Bericht 'Visitors Survey Report' zur Tokyo Game Show 2005 veröffentlicht: Auf der Messe wurden 1.084 Personen gefragt, welche Konsolen sie in Zukunft kaufen wollen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				LordMephisto am 01.12.2005 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schmeiß noch ne Umfrage rein:
> 
> 
> > GS-Umfrage: Über 70 Prozent wollen PlayStation3 kaufen
> ...



das würde ja bedeuten, dass sich *jeder* der befragten mindestens 2 konsolen kaufen wird.   
das ist schon albern genug, aber dass sich mehr die xbox360 kaufen werden als beispielsweise den gb ds ist dann schon geradezu absurd. 

es bleibt dabei,solche umfragen sagen rein gar nix aus.


----------



## nnkwp (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*

hab mal eine frage bezüglich des 360-pads. die kabelvariante läuft auch auf dem rechner, wie sieht das mit dem wireless aus??


----------



## Leddernilpferd (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*

mal ne frage:

wenn ich die xbox 360 an einen 19" tft anschliesse, was ja möglich ist, da die auflösung von 1280x1024 (4:3) unterstützt wird, kann es dann sein, dass ein spiel dass nur eine 16:9 auflösung unterstützt, mit schwarzen balken am tft dargestellt wird?
oder ünterstützen die spiele beide auflösungsformate? 16:9/4:3

noch ne frage:

gibt es hier leute, die im besitz eines hdtv fernsehers sind?


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 01.12.2005 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage:
> 
> wenn ich die xbox 360 an einen 19" tft anschliesse, was ja möglich ist, da die auflösung von 1280x1024 (4:3) unterstützt wird, kann es dann sein, dass ein spiel dass nur eine 16:9 auflösung unterstützt, mit schwarzen balken am tft dargestellt wird?
> oder ünterstützen die spiele beide auflösungsformate? 16:9/4:3




http://www.dreisechzig.net/wp/wp-content/1280x1024dash.jpg



			
				Leddernilpferd am 01.12.2005 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> noch ne frage:
> 
> gibt es hier leute, die im besitz eines hdtv fernsehers sind?



nö, vielleicht irgendwann einmal....


----------



## Leddernilpferd (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				Bonkic am 01.12.2005 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.dreisechzig.net/wp/wp-content/1280x1024dash.jpg




das is mir schon klar, hab ich auch geschrieben   
ich will nur wissen ob es an einem tft zu schwarzen balken kommt, da die spiele ja für 16:9 optimiert sind, oder die möglichkeit besteht auf 4:3 umzustellen.

ach, die frage erübrigt sich ja eigentlich. es muss ja auch auf röhrenmonitoren im 4:3 format laufen
ich hab mir die frage also selbst beantwortet


----------



## nnkwp (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*

hab mal eine frage bezüglich des 360-pads. die kabelvariante läuft auch auf dem rechner, wie sieht das mit dem wireless aus??


----------



## Bonkic (2. Dezember 2005)

*XBOX360 - DEUTSCHLANDSTART*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




heute ists so weit :

die erste der 3 (relevanten) next- generation konsolen hat den sprung nach deutschland geschafft.

da es sicher auch einige besitzer hier im forum gibt postet bitte eure ersten eindrücke (oder auch fotos oder screenshots ?) hier !

danke


----------



## bumi (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: XBOX360 - DEUTSCHLANDSTART*

Haha, ich kipp fast vom Stuhl vor lachen!

Mein Kumpel hatte sich eine Xbox360 vorreserviert, in der Hoffnung dass er diese dann, zusammen mit Perfect Dark, gleich heute kriegt.
Seine Mum fährt für ihn also in die Stadt um seine Xbox zu holen und erlebt dabei eine hübsche, absolut erwartete und vorhersehbare, Überraschung: Laden nummer 1 hatte genau 3 Stück. 3 Stück! Und die waren innerhalb von 30 Minuten weg.
Laden nummer zwei hatte... tatatataaaa.... genau 0 Stück. Jawohl, null... keine einzige... Haha, ich find diese Organisation ja so was von geil! Zum Glück geht mir die Xbox voll am Arsch vorbei


----------



## HanFred (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: XBOX360 - DEUTSCHLANDSTART*



			
				bumi am 02.12.2005 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, ich kipp fast vom Stuhl vor lachen!
> 
> Mein Kumpel hatte sich eine Xbox360 vorreserviert, in der Hoffnung dass er diese dann, zusammen mit Perfect Dark, gleich heute kriegt.
> Seine Mum fährt für ihn also in die Stadt um seine Xbox zu holen und erlebt dabei eine hübsche, absolut erwartete und vorhersehbare, Überraschung: Laden nummer 1 hatte genau 3 Stück. 3 Stück! Und die waren innerhalb von 30 Minuten weg.
> Laden nummer zwei hatte... tatatataaaa.... genau 0 Stück. Jawohl, null... keine einzige... Haha, ich find diese Organisation ja so was von geil! Zum Glück geht mir die Xbox voll am Arsch vorbei


hmm... scheissläden eben, mein lieblingsladen (mittlerweile gehört er zu EBGames) hat am 28.11. die lieferung bekommen... 72 stück!


----------



## bumi (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: XBOX360 - DEUTSCHLANDSTART*



			
				HanFred am 02.12.2005 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 02.12.2005 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, Scheissläden würd ich nicht sagen.... eigentlich gehört die Migros zu den offiziellen Vertreibern. Zumindest ist sie auf der Distributions-Liste... und die Migros bei uns hatte null Stück


----------



## doubledeck (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				nnkwp am 01.12.2005 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal eine frage bezüglich des 360-pads. die kabelvariante läuft auch auf dem rechner, wie sieht das mit dem wireless aus??




Nope.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: XBOX360 - DEUTSCHLANDSTART*



			
				bumi am 02.12.2005 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 02.12.2005 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei unserem Karstadt gab es heute morgen gegen 10 Uhr noch einen ganzen Stapel voller XB360-Geräte. Um die 20 Packungen waren es bestimmt. Bin mal gespannt wie es morgen bei uns aussieht, aber so wie ich unser verträumtes Nest kenne wird die neue X-Box auch wieder zum "Ladenhüter", wei war der PSP genauso. Überall wurde rumgeheult das es nach der 1. Verkaufswoche praktisch keine Geräte mehr gab, bei uns hingegen waren noch 2 Dutzend Value-Packs auf Lager. Es hat auch Vorteile fern ab der Zivilisation zu wohnen   . Okay, nur HL² war damals zum Release innerhalb von 2 Tagen ausverkauft *g*.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Trilos (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: XBOX360 - DEUTSCHLANDSTART*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.12.2005 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> bumi am 02.12.2005 13:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte aber immer noch 2 Tagte gebraucht und bei uns (Berlin) war das in kürzester Zeit weg


----------



## nnkwp (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: XBOX360 - DEUTSCHLANDSTART*

bin mal gespannt was beim europäischen start so alles schiefgeht...


----------



## Leddernilpferd (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				Bonkic am 01.12.2005 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.dreisechzig.net/wp/wp-content/1280x1024dash.jpg





das bild is die reine VERARSCHUNG.   

die auflösung von 1280x1024 ist weder anwählbar noch vorhanden.
somit bleibt die einzige 4:3 auflösung 1024x768   

ich weiss wovon ich rede, ich bin seit gestern besitzer einer xbox 360.


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 03.12.2005 08:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 01.12.2005 20:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aber 1280x1024 ist _nicht_ 4:3, dessen bist du dir bewusst? 
rechne mal nach, das ist 5:4. und das erwarte ich von keiner konsole, denn welcher TV wird schon damit betrieben. da würd ich mir her gleich nen guten 16:9 HDTV holen. werde ich auch irgendwann tun, vorher kaufe ich diese konsole nicht.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: XBOX360 - DEUTSCHLANDSTART*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.12.2005 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> aber so wie ich unser verträumtes Nest kenne wird die neue X-Box auch wieder zum "Ladenhüter",



den gegenteiligen eindruck habe ich gestern bekommen. die dinger gingen weg wie warme semmeln. in sämtlichen mediamärkten und sonstigen läden war sie innerhalb von wenigen stunden ausverkauft. 

und ich rede von der CORE version!!! an die value brauchte man garnicht erst denken. 

is ne feine maschine. man sieht anhand von perfekt dark das viel potential drin steckt. solche texturen hab ich noch nirgendswo gesehen. 
gut, man merkt aber an manchen stellen dass das spiel unter zeitdruck entstanden ist. 
interessant finde ich dass man keine speziellen stecker für die controller hat.
das sind ganz normale usb stecker. der drahtlose controller ist natürlich ne feine sache, aber ich frag mich wie lange die batterien wohl halten?!

negativ empfinde ich das laufwerk. es ist doch recht laut bei eingelegter spiele dvd.
da ich die xbox 360 an meinen 19" tft angeschlossen habe, hoffte ich auf eine entsprechende einstellungsmöglichkeit der auflösung (1280x1024)
doch leider musste ich feststellen das diese entgegen dieses bildes http://www.dreisechzig.net/wp/wp-content/1280x1024dash.jpg
überhaupt nicht anwählbar ist. und das find ich    .

alles in allem ist es ein nettes spielzeug. jetzt braucht es halt nur noch die richtigen spiele.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				HanFred am 03.12.2005 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 03.12.2005 08:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 03.12.2005 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich ist es 4:3. das ist die native auflösung eines 19" tft monitors


ja... und trotzdem ist die pixelanordnung nicht 4:3 rechne doch nach!
spiele, die nur 4:3 auflösungen können, werden auch auf dem PC nicht in 1280x1024 laufen. was heisst werden, die gibt's schon. die 4:3 auflösung dabei ist 1280x960. es ist einfach so. F.E.A.R. ist z.b. so ein spiel. oder Boiling Point. etc...


----------



## Leddernilpferd (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				HanFred am 03.12.2005 09:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 03.12.2005 09:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok, du hast recht   

trozdem ist das bild dann eine irreführung weil diese auflösung nicht anwählbar ist.


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 03.12.2005 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, du hast recht
> 
> trozdem ist das bild dann eine irreführung weil diese auflösung nicht anwählbar ist.


das schon. aber die site ist nicht offiziell oder?


----------



## Leddernilpferd (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 03.12.2005 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 03.12.2005 09:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich muss mich "gott sei dank" korrigieren.

nach einem update was ich eben durchgeführt habe,ist auch die einsellung von 1280x1024 anwählbar.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*

*heul* meine xbox 360 ist im arsch   
 es blinkt alles nur noch rot. laut support und bedienungsanleitung ist es ein hardwarefehler.sie hat nichtmal 24 stunden durchgehalten. gestern gekauft.
habe heut nachmittag noch pgr gespielt und sie runter gefahren, und danach ging garnichts mehr.
es scheint also doch was an den vielen meldungen von defekten drann zu sein. jetzt glaub ichs auch   
hab schon ne e-mail an den support geschrieben.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 03.12.2005 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> *heul* meine xbox 360 ist im arsch
> es blinkt alles nur noch rot. laut support und bedienungsanleitung ist es ein hardwarefehler.sie hat nichtmal 24 stunden durchgehalten. gestern gekauft.
> habe heut nachmittag noch pgr gespielt und sie runter gefahren, und danach ging garnichts mehr.
> es scheint also doch was an den vielen meldungen von defekten drann zu sein. jetzt glaub ichs auch
> hab schon ne e-mail an den support geschrieben.




mmmh - komische sache.
ist das netzteil abgeraucht, oder wie ?  :-o


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*

hat die kiste genug luft bekommen? da wurde doch auch was von möglicher überhitzung gemunkelt...
was ich übrigens heute erst bemerkt habe, als ich im laden mal wieder kurz rumprobiert hab: das neue NFS ruckelt auf der XBOX360. 
antialiasing wird scheinbar weder bei PGR noch bei NFSMW eingesetzt. PGR sieht auf rennstrecken ziemlich hässlich aus, hätte ich auch nicht erwartet. die auflösung ist prima, aber die texturen teilweise...


----------



## Leddernilpferd (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*

nein, sie wurde nicht zu heiss und das netzteil ist auch noch ganz. sie lässt sich einschalten, aber sie fährt nicht mehr hoch. 
3 der4 roten lampen blinken ständig. laut handbuch hardwarefehler.

könnt kotzen  
also ich würde jedem "erstmal" raten: finger weg von dem teil!


----------



## Leddernilpferd (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				HanFred am 03.12.2005 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> antialiasing wird scheinbar weder bei PGR noch bei NFSMW eingesetzt. PGR sieht auf rennstrecken ziemlich hässlich aus, hätte ich auch nicht erwartet. die auflösung ist prima, aber die texturen teilweise...



das kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 03.12.2005 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 03.12.2005 20:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




habs die tage mal im laden probegespielt und kann eigentlich nicht behaupten, dass es scheisse aussieht.  :-o 
hab` allerdings auch nur 2 strecken gesehen.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				Bonkic am 03.12.2005 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 03.12.2005 20:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nfs hab ich nicht gesehen, aber kantenflimmern bei pgr kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## HanFred (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				Bonkic am 03.12.2005 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> habs die tage mal im laden probegespielt und kann eigentlich nicht behaupten, dass es scheisse aussieht.  :-o
> hab` allerdings auch nur 2 strecken gesehen.


PGR sieht in der stadt ordentlich aus, die reinen rennstrecken fand ich aber nicht sonderlich hübsch. und ja, die kanten haben sogar geflimmert, das stimmt.
sonst sind die autos sehr hübsch, aber das ist eh nicht so mein game.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*

ich glaub es zwar selbst nicht, aber sie läuft wieder. wundersame selbstheilung über nacht???   
ich habe gestern fast den ganzen abend probiert sie wieder zum laufen zu bekommen. habe über nacht den stecker vom netzteil rausgezogen.
und heute morgen schalt ich ein - sie läuft  
ich weiss jetzt ehrlichgesagt nicht was ich davon halten soll  

es ist zwar ein feines stückchen technik,aber in meinen augen absolut unausgereift. ich kann jedem der vor hat sich eine 360 zu kaufen, wartet bis ne neue generation rauskommt.

das kommt dabei raus wenn man mit allen mitteln die marktführerschaft will.
die qualität bleibt dabei auf der strecke.


----------



## LordMephisto (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 04.12.2005 09:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub es zwar selbst nicht, aber sie läuft wieder. wundersame selbstheilung über nacht???
> ich habe gestern fast den ganzen abend probiert sie wieder zum laufen zu bekommen. habe über nacht den stecker vom netzteil rausgezogen.
> und heute morgen schalt ich ein - sie läuft
> ich weiss jetzt ehrlichgesagt nicht was ich davon halten soll



Das Netzteil scheint ja ne Meisterleistung zu sein...
Kannst ja 2x 80er Lüfter reinbauen *g*

Da werden bei mir Erinnerungen wach, als ich damals meine Playstation 1 nur noch aufm Kopf zu laufen bekommen habe.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				LordMephisto am 04.12.2005 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 04.12.2005 09:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das komische ist ja, dass es garnicht zu heiss war. aber warum liess sich die konsole dann einschalten und ist nicht gestartet?
hab jetzt mal ne stunde pgr3 gespielt und es hing jetzt 3 mal so dass ich die konsole komplett ausschalten musste.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*

und wiedermal funktioniert nichts mehr. man das is ja ein drecksteil.    

das hat jetzt nichts mehr mit sinnlosem geflame zu tun, die xbox360 ist ein reiner flop. mit diesen problemen hätte ich nicht gerechnet. 
leute, lasst die finger davon!!!

alle achtung microsoft, da habt ihr ganz schön mist gebaut.


----------



## HanFred (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*

ich hab von anfang an gesagt, dass ich kein gerät der ersten lieferung kaufen würde. die starttitel, auf die ich besonders scharf gewesen wäre, sind eh verschoben worden auf nächstes jahr. 
also warte ich wohl noch bis nächsten frühling, sehe mich um, ob ich einen bezahlbaren und brauchbaren HDTV kriege und danach mache ich mir erst gedanken um die konsole.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. Dezember 2005)

*Totgeburt?*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 04.12.2005 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> und wiedermal funktioniert nichts mehr. man das is ja ein drecksteil.
> 
> das hat jetzt nichts mehr mit sinnlosem geflame zu tun, die xbox360 ist ein reiner flop. mit diesen problemen hätte ich nicht gerechnet.
> leute, lasst die finger davon!!!
> ...



Scheinst nich der einzige zu sein, der viel Spaß mit dem Gerät hat. Der Bruder meiner Freundin meckert auch schon fleißig über das Gerät (Core Version). Er hat sich den Kasten gestern Morgen gekauft, zusammen mit "NFS:MW". Ernüchternde Bilanz nach einem Spieltag: Instabil. Zunächst hat sich sein Gerät nach 3 Stunden aufgehangen, was ja vielleicht noch vertrebar gewesen wäre, dann als ich ihn über vermeidliche "Luftzirkulationsprobleme" informiert habe, PC-Games Online-Leser wissen halt mehr *g*, haben wir das Gerät auf den Parkettboden gestellt, so das die Box nicht unter mangelnder Luftversorgung leidet. Nach einer weiteren Stunde war wieder Schicht im Schacht. Wir konnten das Gerät ohne Probleme an- und ausschalten, aber es hing sich halt immer während des Spieles ohne sichtbaren Grund auf. Total entnervt und "angepisst" über den Fehlkauf hat er dann die Box wieder verpackt und wird sie morgen wohl lautstark dem Händler vor die Füße knallen...sprichwörtlich, ist ein impulsives Kerlchen. 
Ich konnte mein Grinsen bei seinem Gesichtsausdruck dabei nur schwer unterdrücken.   

Zum Spiel, soweit es spielbar war: Also MW sah auf der X-Box IMO ein ganzes Stück mieser aus als auf dem heimischen PC, zudem gab es meinem empfinden nach stellenweise ziemliche Slowdowns, was mich doch sehr überrascht hat. Keine Ahnung wie es bei anderen Titeln ist, aber MW wirkte so ziemlich "unbefriedigend", vor allem wenn man dann auch noch den Kaufpreis von 65 Euro bedenkt.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen dass diese Vorkommnisse nur "Einzelfälle" sind, ich bin jedenfalls froh nicht direkt zugeschlagen zu haben. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Leddernilpferd (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Totgeburt?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.12.2005 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 04.12.2005 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so lief das bei mir auch eben ab. hab sie jetzt verpackt und werde sie morgen zurückbringen. also die technik hat mich überzeugt. pdz und pgr sehen klasse aus, aber die maschine ist ne absolute fehlkonstruktion.

bin mal gespannt wie die ganze sache sich entwickelt. da kommt bestimmt noch ganz schön was auf ms zu.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Totgeburt?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.12.2005 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt nur zu hoffen dass diese Vorkommnisse nur "Einzelfälle" sind, ich bin jedenfalls froh nicht direkt zugeschlagen zu haben.




da bin ich auch mal gespannt. 
kann miraber eigentlich  immer noch nicht vorstellen, dass microsoft totalen schrott auf den markt bringt.   :-o


----------



## Bonkic (4. Dezember 2005)

*NRev - Neuigkeiten*



> Shigeru Miyamoto: 'Revolution hat noch ein Geheimnis'
> 
> 03.12.05 - Shigeru Miyamoto hat auf der Digital Interactive Entertainment Conference 2005 an der Ritsumeikan Universität Kinugasa Campus am 02.12.05 eine Rede gehalten. Er sprach über die Geschichte der Videospiele und ihrer Controller.
> 
> Darin sagte er laut der Famitsu auch, dass der Controller nicht das letzte Geheimnis der Revolution-Konsole war. Es würde noch ein weiteres Geheimnis [hinsichtlich des Controllers] geben, das aber erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt enthüllt werden soll.





> Nolan Bushnell, der Erfinder des Klassikers Pong, hat auf der '2005 Digital Interactive Entertainment Conference' Nintendos Revolution-Controller gelobt.
> 
> Seiner Ansicht nach ist die spielende Bevölkerung in den USA von 44 Mio. in den 80er Jahren auf jetzt nur noch 18 Mio. geschrumpft. Zu den 44 Mio. Leuten zählt Bushnell auch Gelegenheitsspieler und Frauen, die über die Jahre weggefallen sind
> 
> ...



_consolewars_



ausserdem gibts jetzt eine offizielle (europäische) seite  zur revolution:

http://ms.nintendo-europe.com/black/deDE/index.php?show=wifi


----------



## Zerogoki (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: NRev - Neuigkeiten*



> Es würde noch ein weiteres Geheimnis [hinsichtlich des Controllers] geben, das aber erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt enthüllt werden soll.


[/quote] 

hehe ...
man kann ja nie wissen bei nintendo...villeicht gibt es ja noch so einen 3d helm wie in dem fake video nintendo on...
wäre shcon krass...jaja ich weiss sehr sehr unwarscheinlich aber man darf ja noch träumen dürfen^^


----------



## Bonkic (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: NRev - Neuigkeiten*



			
				Zerogoki am 04.12.2005 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> > Es würde noch ein weiteres Geheimnis [hinsichtlich des Controllers] geben, das aber erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt enthüllt werden soll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




im gegensatz zu den anderen langweilern, die nur mit angeblich überragender performance protzen, lässt sich nintendo wenigstens mal was neues einfallen.

ob das dann auch funktioniert, steht auf einem anderen blatt.


----------



## LordMephisto (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: NRev - Neuigkeiten*



			
				Bonkic am 04.12.2005 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ob das dann auch funktioniert, steht auf einem anderen blatt.


Das Controller Video sieht auf jeden fall schonmal lustig aus^^


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: NRev - Neuigkeiten*



			
				Bonkic am 04.12.2005 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Zerogoki am 04.12.2005 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht man ja auch am Nintendo DS. Obwohl im Vorfeld als technische Gurke bezeichnet und als Totgeburt prognostiziert, wurde das Gerät zum Verkaufsschlager für Nintendo. Ich erinnere mich noch an die Kommentare: "Die PSP ist High-Tech und bietet geile Grafik, da kann Nintendo mit dem nutzlosen Touchscreen und der altmodischen Pixeloptik der Spiele nicht mithalten".
Und nun? Das DS führt mit großem Vorsprung die weltweiten Verkaufscharts an, und die Steuerung der Spiele mit dem Touchscreen macht erstaunlich viel Spass. Die PSP ist zwar ebenso faszinierend, aber der DS ist IMO einfach die "unkompliziertere Spassmaschine" (Besitze beide Hand-Helds). Mario Kart DS ist einfach "    ".

Ich wünsche Nintendo wirklich dass sie mit dem "Revolution" eine kleine Revolution im Konsolen-Markt bewirken können. Bis jetzt wirkt zwar alles noch ziemlich "mysterious", aber insgeheim setze ich meine Hoffnungen auf das neue Gerät von Nintendo. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: NRev - Neuigkeiten*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.12.2005 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht man ja auch am Nintendo DS. Obwohl im Vorfeld als technische Gurke bezeichnet und als Totgeburt prognostiziert, wurde das Gerät zum Verkaufsschlager für Nintendo. Ich erinnere mich noch an die Kommentare: "Die PSP ist High-Tech und bietet geile Grafik, da kann Nintendo mit dem nutzlosen Touchscreen und der altmodischen Pixeloptik der Spiele nicht mithalten".
> Und nun? Das DS führt mit großem Vorsprung die weltweiten Verkaufscharts an, und die Steuerung der Spiele mit dem Touchscreen macht erstaunlich viel Spass. Die PSP ist zwar ebenso faszinierend, aber der DS ist IMO einfach die "unkompliziertere Spassmaschine" (Besitze beide Hand-Helds). Mario Kart DS ist einfach "    ".



stimmt - der ds ist ein gutes beispiel dafür, dass sich mut zur innovation auch mal lohnen kann und nicht nur die grafikpower entscheident ist.

ein gegenbeispiel ist der virtual boy, der aber auch an  mangelnden software- nachschub krankte. 




			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.12.2005 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche Nintendo wirklich dass sie mit dem "Revolution" eine kleine Revolution im Konsolen-Markt bewirken können. Bis jetzt wirkt zwar alles noch ziemlich "mysterious", aber insgeheim setze ich meine Hoffnungen auf das neue Gerät von Nintendo.



hoffe ebenfalls auf den/die revolution und vor allem darauf, dass square- enix wieder in grösserem umfang für nintendo entwickelt (also "richtige" final fantasys und dragon- quests) .


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: NRev - Neuigkeiten*



			
				Bonkic am 04.12.2005 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Grund nennt er zu komplexe Eingabegeräte wie das PlayStation2-Joypad, durch die Gelegenheitsspieler abgeschreckt werden. Gewalt in Spielen hätte hingegen weibliche Kundschaft ferngehalten.



Eine auf diese Zielgruppe angesetzte Konsole will ich als "richtiger" Spieler aber bestimmt nicht


----------



## Zollman (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Totgeburt?*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 04.12.2005 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 04.12.2005 13:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mal jemand der die Xbox 360 schon hat versuchen Maus und Tastatur anzuschliessen und schauen ob Games (zb. Call of Duty 2 oder andere) dies unterstützen. Wenns mit Maus/Tastatur klapp, wäre das einfach geil.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Totgeburt?*



			
				Zollman am 04.12.2005 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mal jemand der die Xbox 360 schon hat versuchen Maus und Tastatur anzuschliessen und schauen ob Games (zb. Call of Duty 2 oder andere) dies unterstützen. Wenns mit Maus/Tastatur klapp, wäre das einfach geil.


Für Chatnachrichten, etc. kannst du ne Tastatur nutzen, aber glücklicherweise nicht zum spielen. Da wird auf ein Eingabegerät für alle Spieler gesetzt.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Dezember 2005)

*Offiziell : NRev 2006 in Europa !*



> Nachdem die Offiziellen von Nintendo bekanntgaben, dass die kommende Heimkonsole erst auf der E³ im Jahre 2006 komplett enthüllt wird, machten sich insbesondere die europäischen Spieler sorgen über den Releasetermin des Nintendo Revolution.
> 
> Wer den offiziellen Newsletter von Nintendo abonniert hat, wurde heute von einer Email von Nintendo überrascht. In dieser bestätigte der Konzern aus Kyoto, dass der Nintendo Revolution definitiv 2006, und nicht wie von vielen angenommen 2007, in Europa erscheinen wird. Einen genauen Zeitpunkt nannte man jedoch nicht.



_gamevision_


----------



## Bonkic (5. Dezember 2005)

*Microsofts Ziele für Japan*



> In der aktuellen Konsolengeneration legte Microsoft in Japan die sprichwörtliche Bauchlandung hin. So konnte man in vier Jahren lediglich 450.000 Exemplare der Xbox an den Endkunden durchverkaufen. Dass sich dieses Ergebniss nicht mit Microsofts ehrgeizigen Zielen vereinbaren lässt, versteht sich wohl von selbst.
> 
> Mit der Xbox360 soll sich nun alles ändern. Denn wie man heute offiziell bekannt gab, plant man bis zum Sommer 2006 eine Million Exemplare der Xbox360 in Japan zu verkaufen. Bis zum Ende des Jahres rechnet man sogar mit rund zwei Millionen verkauften Exemplaren. Ob man dieses ehrgeizige Ziel erreichen kann, wird sich zeigen müssen.



_gamevision_


----------



## Leddernilpferd (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Microsofts Ziele für Japan*

das darf nicht wahr sein.
ich bringe meine "schrott"box360 heute zurück und will sie umtauschen, da wird mir gesagt, dass die nichts damit zu tun haben und dass ich mich an microsoft wenden solle. "wir dürfen die garnicht zurück nehmen"

ok, alles klar, dann red ich halt selbst mit denen...

0800 181 2968 gewählt...und...?...hä... was ist das für ein gepiepse?!?!   

das geht jetzt schon stundenlang so     
ich könnt    ich komm nicht an die rann. ist etwa die leitung überlastet oder abgeschaltet worden weil ein sturm verärgerter kunden versucht hilfe zu bekommen?


----------



## Bonkic (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Microsofts Ziele für Japan*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 05.12.2005 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> das darf nicht wahr sein.
> ich bringe meine "schrott"box360 heute zurück und will sie umtauschen, da wird mir gesagt, dass die nichts damit zu tun haben und dass ich mich an microsoft wenden solle. "wir dürfen die garnicht zurück nehmen"



pffft - was issen das für ein laden ?

natürlich *müssen* die das ding zurücknehmen (bzw. umtauschen/ reparieren) - einfach hartnäckig bleiben und notfalls den chef sprechen und mit dem anwalt drohen.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Microsofts Ziele für Japan*



			
				Bonkic am 05.12.2005 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 05.12.2005 17:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das denke ich doch auch. er meinte es würde auch schneller gehen wenn ich mich direkt an ms wende. ich werde da morgen nochmal anrufen. wenn dann immer noch dauerpiepsen auf der leitung is. gehe ich nochmal in den laden.
und dann rauchts.


----------



## LordMephisto (5. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Microsofts Ziele für Japan*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 05.12.2005 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> er meinte es würde auch schneller gehen wenn ich mich direkt an ms wende. i


Womit er i.d.R auch recht hat, nur scheint MS im moment ne menge zu tun zu haben^^.
Ein kulanter Händler hätte die Kiste aber zurück genommen.

PS: Du hast das 666. posting geschrieben...ein schlechtes Omen *g*


----------



## Bonkic (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Microsofts Ziele für Japan*



			
				LordMephisto am 05.12.2005 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kulanter Händler hätte die Kiste aber zurück genommen.



nee nee - mit kulanz hat das nix zu tun, die *müssen* !


----------



## LordMephisto (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Microsofts Ziele für Japan*



			
				Bonkic am 06.12.2005 08:09 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 05.12.2005 23:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Türlich, sorry hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt.


----------



## LordMephisto (6. Dezember 2005)

*Microsoft verkauft etwa 70.000 Xbox 360 in UK*



> 06.12.05 - Microsoft hat am vergangenen Wochenende rund 70.000 Xbox 360 in Großbritannien verkaufen können. Das geht aus Erhebungen von ChartTrack hervor, die Konsole kam am 02.12.05 auf den Markt.
> 
> Damit ist die Xbox 360 das sich am schnellsten verkaufende Videospielsystem aller Zeiten in UK und verdrängt damit den Gamecube als bisherigen Rekordhalter.
> 
> Die Premium Version der Xbox 360 verkaufte sich gegenüber dem Core System (ohne Festplatte) im Verhältnis 2:1.



_gamefront_


----------



## LordMephisto (6. Dezember 2005)

*Entwickler sprechen über technische Details der Revolution-Konsole*



> 06.12.05 - Revolution.IGN hat mit einigen Software-Häusern gesprochen, die Spiele für Revolution entwickeln oder mit der Konsole experimentieren.
> 
> Dadurch will man angeblich einige technische Details über Revolution erfahren haben. Da die Konsole noch nicht fertg ist, können sich die Angaben bis zur finalen Hardware noch ändern. Die Aussagen der Drittanbieter im Überblick:
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Exo-Anubis (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3 (Xbox 360 kommt am 2.12.05)*

Alos ich kauf mir auf alle Fälle die PS3. Mein Bruder die Revolution. Xbox finden wir schlecht.
Zurecht.

Exo-Anubis


----------



## Leddernilpferd (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Microsofts Ziele für Japan*



			
				LordMephisto am 05.12.2005 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> nur scheint MS im moment ne menge zu tun zu haben^^.




das kann man wohl sagen. als ich heut morgen angerufen habe, stellte ich ihm nebenbei die frage ob es jetzt viel zu tun gäbe.
da musste er erstmal lachen. "ja, aber das haben wir schon erwartet".

ich warte bis jetzt noch auf den rückruf    die leitungen sind auch ständig voll.
mann was ein sch*** support.

die xbox 360 ist mal wieder das beste beispiel für die "bananentaktik"- das produkt reift beim kunden


----------



## Leddernilpferd (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Microsofts Ziele für Japan*

xbox360 käufer verklagt microsoft.  


http://www.testticker.de/pcpro/news/home_computing/news20051206006.aspx

würde mich freuen wenn der damit durchkommt. er hat ja recht!


----------



## Leddernilpferd (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Microsofts Ziele für Japan*

tut mir leid das ich nerve, aber das ist jetzt bald nicht mehr lustig

http://www.gamepro.de/forum/showthr...a9b355&threadid=76417&perpage=15&pagenumber=4


ein alles sagendes bild


http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=boxtest3tk.jpg


----------



## N8Mensch (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3 (Xbox 360 kommt am 2.12.05)*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 06.12.2005 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Alos ich kauf mir auf alle Fälle die PS3. Mein Bruder die Revolution. Xbox finden wir schlecht.
> Zurecht.
> 
> Exo-Anubis


In China ist gestern um 8:35 uhr ein Sack Reis umgefallen.... Das finde ich schlecht.


----------



## Flyer24 (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Microsofts Ziele für Japan*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 06.12.2005 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ein alles sagendes bild
> 
> 
> http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=boxtest3tk.jpg



Ist das an einer PAL Xbox360 gemessen worden ? 

Am NT meiner Xbox360 verbrenne ich mir nach zwei Stunden fast die Finger, ansonsten noch keine Probleme damit gehabt , läuft seit den ersten Minuten stabil


----------



## JohnCarpenter (6. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Microsofts Ziele für Japan*



			
				Flyer24 am 06.12.2005 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Am NT meiner Xbox360 verbrenne ich mir nach zwei Stunden fast die Finger, ansonsten noch keine Probleme damit gehabt , läuft seit den ersten Minuten stabil


Also wenn die XBOX auch mit so nem Allbereichsnetzteil ausgestattet sein sollte 110-230V, wäre schlecht. Die Teile haben oftmals bei uns durch Hitzprobleme ne kürzere Lebensdauer.
Allgemein gilt: Mehr spielen, dann wird die BOX kühler  .
Link: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=610790
Aber Amis glauben ja auch an Bush.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2005)

*Neues zur Rev*



> Nach dem gestrigen Bericht über angebliche Technik-Details zur Revolution-Konsole, hat Revolution IGN heute weitere Kommentare von Entwicklern veröffentlicht. Dadurch will die Seite weitere Einzelheiten über die Konsole erfahren haben, Nintendo hat keine der Angaben bestätigt:
> 
> - Der Speicher soll jetzt bei 104 MB RAM liegen.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


sollte der preis stimmen, dann ist sie mein .


----------



## Zollman (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				Bonkic am 07.12.2005 07:48 schrieb:
			
		

> > Nach dem gestrigen Bericht über angebliche Technik-Details zur Revolution-Konsole, hat Revolution IGN heute weitere Kommentare von Entwicklern veröffentlicht. Dadurch will die Seite weitere Einzelheiten über die Konsole erfahren haben, Nintendo hat keine der Angaben bestätigt:
> >
> > - Der Speicher soll jetzt bei 104 MB RAM liegen.
> >
> ...




Ich war ja seit dem ich lebe Nintendo Fan, aber die "Revolution" Konsole ist soo der Müll. Ich weiss das Nintendo nicht von der Grafik lebt, aber gute Games gibts auch für Xbox 360 und PS3! Und ich will halt kein Fossil kaufen, da bleibe ich eher bei meinem PC.

Es enttäuscht mich extrem dass Nintendo so ne Spassti-Konsole baut. Einfach schade. Ich hoffte schon seit einiger Zeit auf die Revolution der Konsolen. Wenn man schaut, für den preis einer Xbox 360 bekommt man ne mainstream Graka. Zudem ist die Xbox im Moment schneller als jeder PC. Aussgenommen Supercomputer.


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Xbox*

Jetzt wird Microsoft sogar schon verklagt wegen der Xbox  
http://www.hartware.de/news_39106.html

Langsam wirds absurd.


----------



## HanFred (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Xbox*



			
				Boneshakerbaby am 07.12.2005 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wird Microsoft sogar schon verklagt wegen der Xbox
> http://www.hartware.de/news_39106.html
> 
> Langsam wirds absurd.


da klagt halt jemand, ohne sich bewusst zu sein, dass sich so grosse firmen bestimmt einwandfrei rechtlich abgesichert haben.
versuch mal wegen einem fehlenden aber beworbenen feature eines autos zu klagen... du wirst keine chance haben.


----------



## Solon25 (7. Dezember 2005)

*Neues zur Revo*

Weitere Entwicklerangaben zur Revolution-Technik

07.12.05 - Nach dem gestrigen Bericht über angebliche Technik-Details zur Revolution-Konsole, hat Revolution IGN heute weitere Kommentare von Entwicklern veröffentlicht. Dadurch will die Seite weitere Einzelheiten über die Konsole erfahren haben, Nintendo hat keine der Angaben bestätigt:

- Der Speicher soll jetzt bei 104 MB RAM liegen.

- Die 'Broadway' CPU von IBM ist eine Erweiterung der 'Gekko' CPU des Gamecube. Der Grafik-Chip 'Hollywood' soll hingegen eine erweiterte Version der 'Flipper' GPU des Gamecube sein. Beide Angaben sollen aus einer Nintendo-Dokumentation stammen.

- CPU und GPU von Revolution sollen die doppelte Taktfrequenz im Vergleich zu ihren Gegenstücken im Gamecube besitzen.

- So würde die Leistung der CPU etwa 1,5 bis 2 Mal besser sein als die 'Gekko' CPU des Gamecube, wobei der Cachespeicher verbessert sein soll.

- Die Discs sollen 4.7 GB (Single Layer) bzw. 8.5 GB (Doubler Layer) Daten speichern können.

- Der Preis der Konsole könnte bei USD 99 (Euro 84 / Yen 11.976) bis USD 149 (Euro 127 / Yen 18.024) liegen.

Quelle Gamefront

Preisvermutung liegt wohl etwas daneben. Aber rechnet man das doppelte, ist es ja auch nicht mal so teuer


----------



## crackajack (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				Zollman am 07.12.2005 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 07.12.2005 07:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei 105+-20€ und einen vermutlich revolutinären Controller ist sie Müll. Na klar.   
Naja wenn man die Preise der Game Boys ansieht, muss es wohl eher auf 200€ hinauslaufen.
Zur Grafik:
Ich finde Metroid Prime kann immer noch zu den grafisch besten/ stimmigsten/ atmosphärischten Titel überhaupt gezählt werden. Und wenn die Leistung nochmal gegenüber des Cubes verdoppelt wird, ist der "normale" Fernseher, den der Durchschnitt noch sein eigen nennt, auch bald ausgereizt.
(Resident Evil4 muss man auch gesehen haben.   )

Außerdem beim PC musst du nichts installieren, du musst nichts konfigurieren,du musst nicht andauernd Treiberupdates installieren, du hast keine Abstürze, du musst nicht patchen, du hast keine Ladezeiten und du musst nicht alle paar Monate upgraden. Also beschränk dich auf den PC.  

Und sowas nennt sich Nintendo Fan. 

(Mir ist Nintendo am Liebsten, weil sie für mich die einzige wirkliche Alternative zum PC darstellen. Alle Tophits von Xbox und PS haben mich nie interessiert bzw. gabs die meisten Sachen eh in ähnlicher Form am PC. Außer vielleicht Gran Tourismo für PS oder Shen Mue für den Dreamcast.)


----------



## Solon25 (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				Bonkic am 07.12.2005 07:48 schrieb:
			
		

> sollte der preis stimmen, dann ist sie mein .


Gar nicht gesehen das Du das schon herkopiert hattest (letzter Eintrag auf Seite 34, hab 20 Beiträge eingestellt)


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				Solon25 am 07.12.2005 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 07.12.2005 07:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei so einem "niedlichen" Preis muss man praktisch nicht lange überlegen. Falls es denn zutreffen sollte das Nintendo die Konsole so günstig an den Mann bringen will. Doppelte Leistung vom Spielewürfel reicht mir persönlich auch komplett, wenn dann halt das typische Nintendo Game-Aufgebot vorhanden ist.

Und wie oben geschrieben, grafisch ist der Gamecube doch immernoch in der Lage sehr anschauliche Optiken darzustellen. 

Also mal gucken was draus wird   .

Regards, eX!


----------



## Zollman (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				crackajack am 07.12.2005 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Zollman am 07.12.2005 10:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bin halt aus dem Mario und Nintendogs Alter etwas raus. OK Metroid Prime hat ne gute Grafik aber ich finde Nintendo sollte nicht in Sachen Technik hintennach hinken. Klar sind Preise von höchstens 200€ für eine Konsole toll.
Den "Revolutionären" Controller finde ich auch super. Aber ich finde es scheisse das sie um einiges langsamer als die Xbox 360 sein wird. Ich hätte mich mal auf gute Grafik gefreut. Da sie so billig wird gehe ich sie mir ev. kaufen. Und ich werde sie wenn möglich an einen Monitor schliessen.
Nintendo leistete sich nicht so dumme Schnitzer wie Microsoft mit der "unausgereiften" Xbox 360.

Du hast wohl Konsolen und nicht PC's gemeint weil du schriebst :



Spoiler



"Außerdem beim PC musst du nichts installieren, du musst nichts konfigurieren,du musst nicht andauernd Treiberupdates installieren, du hast keine Abstürze, du musst nicht patchen, du hast keine Ladezeiten und du musst nicht alle paar Monate upgraden. Also beschränk dich auf den PC. 



Zudem war ich sogar im Nintendo Fanclub.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				Zollman am 07.12.2005 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sie so billig wird gehe ich sie mir ev. kaufen.




oben noch "spasti- konsole" und "müll" und jetzt "kaufst du sie, wenn der preis stimmt" ?

bist du schizophren, oder nur launisch ?


----------



## ruppelt (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*

Ich frage mich nur was noch so lange dauert wenn alles im Prinzip nur eine Weiterentwicklung ist. Der Controller scheint wirklich nicht alles zu sein.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*

Ich kann mich auch nur wieder wundern, wie einige Kristallkugelbenutzer und Kaffeesatzleser schon bestens bescheid wissen, wie sich PS3 und Revolution im Spielbetrieb schlagen. Da könnte ich schon immer bei Amazon kotzen, wenn Wichtigtuer Spiele ein halbes Jahr vor Relaese bewerten  .
Sicher ist doch mal nur, daß von den Next-Gen Konsolen die XBOX360 keine 100% fehlerfrei-Ausbeute hat. Soll es sogar auch schon bei PC-Komponenten gegeben haben   . Wäre sicher interessant zu wissen,wieviel Prozent tatsächlich defekt sind und wie sich M$ im Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz schlägt.


----------



## Atropa (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				Bonkic am 07.12.2005 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> bist du schizophren, oder nur launisch ?


Unwissend, aber überall gross mitsprechen wollen.


----------



## Zollman (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				Bonkic am 07.12.2005 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Zollman am 07.12.2005 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin launisch. Was heisst schizophren schon wieder? Ist doch verfolgungswahn? Naja gestern wurden über daten etwas anders gemutmasst. Ich habe gedacht sie wäre nur knapp schneller als die Xbox 1. Das ist ein Unterschied!


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				Zollman am 07.12.2005 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heisst schizophren schon wieder? Ist doch verfolgungswahn?



wie kommt ihr denn da drauf` ?


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2005)

*Resi 5 parallel auf PS 3 und XBox360 ?*



> In an interview published in Xbox360ism (a special edition of Dorimaga), Capcom Research & Development division chief Keiji Inafune said he expects Resident Evil 5 to be released simultaneously on the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 if possible.
> 
> "We want to grow the Resident Evil series into a multi-platform franchise, so we hope to release it simultaneously [on the two next-generation consoles]," Inafune told Xbox360ism. "But since we don't know the launch period for the PS3 yet, so it's hard to say [if we can]."
> 
> ...



_gamespot_


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2005)

*Mass Effect - Neue Bilder*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da gibts mehr:

http://www.worthplaying.com/article.php?sid=30400&mode=thread&order=0


----------



## Zollman (7. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts die wircklich oder ist es ein fake? Wäre geil wenns ne Mobile Gamecube gäbe!


----------



## PCG_Vader (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				Zollman am 07.12.2005 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht mir eher nach fake oder eigenbau aus - ich denk mal des wüsst ich wenn nintendo sowas angekündigt hätte/sichere bilder veröffentlicht worden wären.

allerdings wär son teil echt der hammer und würde auch locker sonys gaystation portable wegstecken ^^
wobei ich die fokussierung bei nintendo auf neues gameplay und innovationen statt auf pure technische überlegenheit eh besser find...
bevor ich 400 euronen für die xbox oder noch mehr für die ps3 ausgeb, kauf ich mir lieber ne neue graka fürn pc und bin damit wieder überlegen...

mfg daffy


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2005)

*Neues zur PS 3*



> Das amerikanische 'PlayStation Magazine' (PSM) führte ein Interview mit Kaz Hirai, dem Präsidenten von Sony Computer Entertainment America, und Jack Tretton, Executive Vice Preisdent von Sony CEA. Die interessantesten Aussagen in der Zusammenfassung (Danke an ZBOX):
> 
> - Die PlayStation2 soll auch nach Auslieferung der PlayStation3 sehr lebendig sein.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2005)

*MGS 4 - Neue Details*



> Hideo Kojiima von Konami hat mit dem amerikanischen 'PlayStation Magazine' (PSM) über Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots Click Picture gesprochen. Ergänzend zu bereits bekannten Infos, alles Neue im Überblick (Danke an ZBOX):
> 
> - Nicht jeder in Snakes Nähe ist auch sein Feind.
> 
> ...



_PSM/ gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2005)

*Infos zu UT 2007 (PS 3)*



> Das amerikanische PSM hat erste Infos zum Shooter Unreal Tournament 2007 veröffentlicht, der sich bei Epic Games in Arbeit befindet.
> 
> - An der Spielmechanik hat man laut Lead Designer Steve Polge seit einem Jahr gearbeitet, man befindet sich aber derzeit immer noch in einer sehr frühen Entwicklungsphase.
> 
> ...



_PSM/ gamefront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Infos zu UT 2007 (PS 3)*



			
				Bonkic am 08.12.2005 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> > Das amerikanische PSM hat erste Infos zum Shooter Unreal Tournament 2007 veröffentlicht, der sich bei Epic Games in Arbeit befindet.
> > [...]
> > - Auf der PlayStataion3 soll Unreal Tournament 2007 flüssiger laufen als auf dem PC, weil einem z.B. nicht das Betriebssystem im Weg stehen würde
> 
> ...


Da scheint die UT Serie nun unterzugehen. Schade, glaube nicht das eine erneute Multiplattformentwicklung dem Titel sonderlich gut tut.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2005)

*Nintendo of America zu den Revolution- Spezifikationen*



> Unsere Mitbewerber wollen euch Glauben machen, dass die Next Generation des Videospielens einzig über High Definition-Grafik definiert würde. HD-Grafik sieht fantastisch aus, aber sie hat ihren Preis. Um voll zur Geltung zu kommen, müssen Spiele auf HDTVs gespielt werden, sehr teuren Fernsehgeräten. Spiele in HD-Grafik sind teuer in der Entwicklung, da sie sowohl im Standard- als auch im HD-Format entwickelt werden müssen. Diese zusätzlichen Entwicklungskosten werden dann direkt an euch weitergegeben, in Form von höheren Software-Preisen. Schließlich benötigt ein Videospiel-System, das HD-Grafik bieten möchte, eine Hardware mit sehr viel RAM und kostspieligen Grafik-Chips; beides würde wiederum in einem sehr teuren Gerät für die meisten Kunden enden."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_gamecubeX_


----------



## Zollman (9. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				Daffy-Vader am 08.12.2005 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Zollman am 07.12.2005 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, die Xbox 360 ist schneller als ein PC mit folgendem:

Athlon 64 57 FX
2048 GB DDR 400 CL 2-2-2-5
2x 7800GTX 512 MB SLI
Asus A8N-SLI Premium
2x 160 GB SamsungSpinpoint SATA 2   (NQC Aktiviert) Raid 0

Und dieser PC kostet über 3000€!!!!


Die Xbox 360:

    * 500 Millionen Dreiecke pro Sekunde
    * Füllrate: 16 Gigasamples pro Sekunde bei 4-fach Antialiasing
    * 48 Milliarden Shader-Operations pro Sekunde
    * Gesamtsystem: 1 TFLOP
    * 22,4 MByte/s Bandbreite am Speicherinterface
    * 256 GByte/s Bandbreite zum embedded DRAM des Grafikchips
    * 21,6 GByte/s am Frontside-Bus (ein Pentium 4 kommt auf etwa 8GByte/s)


Es gibt garkeine Pc's die schneller als die Xb0x 360 sind (jedenfalls Momentan). Schade für den PC Markt!


----------



## nnkwp (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				Zollman am 09.12.2005 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, die Xbox 360 ist schneller als ein PC mit folgendem:
> 
> Athlon 64 57 FX
> 2048 GB DDR 400 CL 2-2-2-5
> ...



naja, ob das stimmt wage ich doch stark zu bezweifeln. die playstation 3 mit dem cell-chip vieleicht,die erst sonstwann erscheint,  aber nicht die xbox360.


----------



## Wurschtwand (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				nnkwp am 10.12.2005 01:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Zollman am 09.12.2005 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt sicherlich darauf an wofür man den PC/Xbox360 verwendet. Wenn es um die Darstellung von hunderten Shadern auf einmal geht liegt der PC mit seinen zwei Karten vielleicht vorne, aber durch die drei Prozessoren der Xbox dürften Massenzehnen wie z.B. in Rome oder halt wie sie schon in Kameo zu sehen sind deutlich flotter berchnet werden. In der Realität hat aber im Moment die Xbox wohl noch nen netten Vorsprung vor dem PC und wird auch noch ne ganze Weile mithalten können. Man muss bedenken das Konsolen vergleichsweise mehr aus der Hardware rausholen, so hat der Gamecube soweit ich mich erinner um die 300Mhz und ne Karte auf einem Niveau
zwischen Radeon 8500 und 9500 und kann trotzdem Resident Evil 4 darstellen...


----------



## Atropa (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*

Hach, immer diese sinnfreien PC vs. Konsolen Vergleiche.....


----------



## PCG_Vader (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				Atropa am 10.12.2005 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hach, immer diese sinnfreien PC vs. Konsolen Vergleiche.....



die welt wär doch nicht schön ohne diesen kleinen "glaubenskrieg" 

und damit die xbox ihre grafischen fhähigkeriten voll ausspielen kann brauchste nen hdtv - dazu noch die xbos für 400€ und dann eben noch games (ca 10- 20 euro teurer als fürn pc) und evtl noch xbox live - wenn ich des geld hät würd ich meine 3000 euro lieber in den pc stecken   

mfg daffy
PS pgr3 ist sicherlich über annähernd jeden zweifel erhaben - aber metroid prime z.b. is das auch und des is älter und läuft auf ner konsole die nur ein viertel der xbox kostet - denk mal über den begriff preis-leistungs-verhältnis nach 
PPS und wenn der pc mal in 3 generationen abgelöst würde von den konsolen - für day of the tentacle, baldurs gate 2 und planescape torment brauch ich ihn trotzdem noch ^^


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				Atropa am 10.12.2005 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hach, immer diese sinnfreien PC vs. Konsolen Vergleiche.....



BTW: Der Stylus von meinem Nintendo DS ist besser als meine GeForce 6600 GT, da ich mit dem Ding sehr effektiv in der Nase bohren, und den Schmalz aus meinen Ohren puhlen kann. Diese Aktivitäten kann ich mit dem PC nicht machen, demnach rockt die(Handheld-)Konsole in dieser Beziehung wesentlich mehr.
   

Regards, eX!


----------



## LordMephisto (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.12.2005 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 10.12.2005 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du könntest mit dem Stift sogar den Staub aus dem Lüfter deiner 6600GT frimmeln. Versuch mal mit der 6600GT irgendwo Staub raus zu bekommen


----------



## Bonkic (11. Dezember 2005)

*PS 3 - Starttitel ?*



> Warhawk Click Picture von Incognito und Lair von Factor 5 könnten voraussichtlich als Starttitel für die PlayStation3 in den USA erscheinen.
> 
> Das sagte Jack Tretton, Executive Vice President von Sony Computer Entertainment America, in einem Gespräch mit dem amerikanischen 'PlayStation Magazine'. Tretton sprach über drei Spiele, die sich bei Sony in Arbeit befinden. Neben Warhawk Click Picture sei dies Lair, das er als 'ein weiterer unserer Starttitel' bezeichnete.



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (12. Dezember 2005)

*Details zu Ghost Recon 3  (XBox 360)*



> Ubisofts Entwickler von Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter Click Picture haben in einem Chat neue Details zu dem Taktik-Shooter bekanntgegeben:
> 
> - Clans sollen anfangs nicht unterstützt werden.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## ngc2403 (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				Zollman am 09.12.2005 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Daffy-Vader am 08.12.2005 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm das mag ja sein  aber wieso sehen die Titel auf der Xbox denn schlechter aus als auf meinem Pc^^ ?Habe selbst keine Box zuhause aber man kann die ja in diversen Geschäften Probespielen mit Hdtv.Das einzige was sehr nett aussieht ist das Fussballspiel!Aber das shooterspiel wo ich den Namen bereits wieder vergessen habe sieht scheisse aus


----------



## Peter23 (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				Zollman am 09.12.2005 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Daffy-Vader am 08.12.2005 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Muss ja auch ca fünf Jahre halten.


----------



## Exo-Anubis (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3 (Xbox 360 kommt am 2.12.05)*

NIEDER MIT MICROSOFT!!!


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3 (Xbox 360 kommt am 2.12.05)*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 13.12.2005 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> NIEDER MIT MICROSOFT!!!




danke für deinen beitrag, aber lass deinen geistigen dünschiss bitte in zukunft woanders ab .


----------



## Atropa (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3 (Xbox 360 kommt am 2.12.05)*



			
				Bonkic am 13.12.2005 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Exo-Anubis am 13.12.2005 18:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit solchen Beitrag hat er leider schon öfter brilliert. 

Ich fordere eine Ganztagsschule, die 365 Tage im Jahr im Betrieb ist !!


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neues zur Rev*



			
				ngc2403 am 13.12.2005 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm das mag ja sein  aber wieso sehen die Titel auf der Xbox denn schlechter aus als auf meinem Pc^^ ?Habe selbst keine Box zuhause aber man kann die ja in diversen Geschäften Probespielen mit Hdtv.Das einzige was sehr nett aussieht ist das Fussballspiel!Aber das shooterspiel wo ich den Namen bereits wieder vergessen habe sieht scheisse aus




unter anderem sehen die spiele nicht so aus, wie sie könnten (ich will nicht von "scheiss" reden) , weil bislang gerade mal einer der prozessorkerne unterstützt wird.
kurz:
die spiele wurden teilweise überhastet auf den markt geworfen, um ein halbwegs vernünftiges starting- line- up zu haben.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3 (Xbox 360 kommt am 2.12.05)*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 13.12.2005 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> NIEDER MIT MICROSOFT!!!




 

ich kann mich nicht beschweren.
hab seit gestern eine neue xbox360. meine erste war wohl defekt.
hab sie letzten donnerstag dem ups-boten mitgegeben. ging also recht schnell.

von daher...


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2005)

*Lahmer Japan- Start der XBox 360 in Zahlen*

wenig überraschend, lief der japan start ziemlich unspektakulär : 





> From a sell out at the Shibuya Tsutaya Shopping Center Xbox 360 launch party to stacks of unwanted systems piled up behind store counters, anecdotal evidence of the success or failure of Microsoft's latest attempt to get a foothold in Japan was everywhere this weekend. Today some actual numbers are trickling in.
> 
> Famitsu publisher Enterbrain has released Xbox 360 sales figures gathered by its internal research firm over the system's first two days of release. According to the report's findings, sales of Microsoft's new console have been "slightly slow" so far.
> 
> ...



_gamespot_#

zum vergleich :
der ds verkauft sich zur zeit pro woche ca . 150.000 mal.

ausserdem frag` ich mich, was man mit einer konsole ohne spiel macht ?
einen dvd- player hat in japan wohl ohnehin jeder.


----------



## LordMephisto (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Lahmer Japan- Start der XBox 360 in Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 13.12.2005 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> zum vergleich :
> der ds verkauft sich zur zeit pro woche ca . 150.000 mal.


Auch interessant die Verkaufzahlen anderer Konsolen:
- 27.11.98 Dreamcast (Yen 29.800): 101.490 St.
- 04.03.99 WonderSwan (Yen 4.800): 102.655 St.
- 04.03.00 PlayStation2 (Yen 39.800): 630.552 St.
- 21.03.01 Game Boy Advance (Yen 15.000): 611.504 St.
- 14.09.01 Gamecube (Yen 25.000): 133.719 St.
- 22.02.02 Xbox (Yen 34.800): 123.929 St.
- 02.12.04 Nintendo DS (Yen 15.000): 441.485 St.
- 12.12.04 PSP (Yen 20.790 / 26.040): 166.074 St.
- 13.09.05 Game Boy Micro (Yen 12.000): 148.117 St.

_gamefront_

Ob man das jetzt umbedingt so direkt Vergleichen will, überlasse ich mal jedem selbst. Trotzdem...interessant


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Lahmer Japan- Start der XBox 360 in Zahlen*



			
				LordMephisto am 13.12.2005 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.12.2005 20:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessant zu sehen wie fast die technologisch deutlich überlegene PSP sogar vom "Fashion-Victim" "GB:Micro" eingeholt wird. Und der DS, na ja der scheint wohl etwas in Führung zu liegen. 

Kann man eigentlich nur noch "Touch Me" bzw. "Touching is good" sagen um die Situation passend zu beschreiben.


----------



## LordMephisto (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Lahmer Japan- Start der XBox 360 in Zahlen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.12.2005 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant zu sehen wie fast die technologisch deutlich überlegene PSP sogar vom "Fashion-Victim" "GB:Micro" eingeholt wird. Und der DS, na ja der scheint wohl etwas in Führung zu liegen.


Ach so überraschend finde ich das garnicht. Die Japaner stehen halt auf kleine Elektronik Spielzeuge und wissen was gut ist (im gegensatz zu vielen Grafikgeilen Europäern^^) Ich finde die PSP zwar geil, aber wenn man einen ECHTEN Handheld braucht, dann ist die PSP alleine durch die Ladezeiten eher ungeeignet. Wenn man ne halbe Stunde mit dem Bus fährt und davon 15 minuten vor Ladebildschirmen verbringt ist das nicht so dolle   
PSP = HighEnd Handheld mit coolness faktor
DS/GBM = reinrassiger Handheld
meine Meinung   


> Kann man eigentlich nur noch "Touch Me" bzw. "Touching is good" sagen um die Situation passend zu beschreiben.


Hehe


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Lahmer Japan- Start der XBox 360 in Zahlen*

knapp 40% der Auslieferungsmenge verkauft... das ist echt übel 

Imo wird MS immer mit dem japanischen Markt zu kämpfen haben und dadurch auch nie Sony als Marktführer ablösen können.
Geringe Verbreitung in Japan -> keine wichtigen Japan-Exklusivtitel.
Und wer nicht mit japanischen Topspielen (die imo nochmal ne ganz andere Spitzenstufe sind) protzen kann, hat auch in der gesamten Konsolenwelt schlechte Karten.
Ich bin nicht unbedingt japanophil, aber wenn man etwas mehr als 08/15 Moorhuhnballerei oder Sportspiele spielen will, kann man nicht auf japanische (Singleplayer)-Spiele verzichten. Ich werf einfach mal die Titel FF, MGS oder SH ein.
Irgendwie merkt man bei diesen Titeln, dass alle Verantwortlichen hinter ihren Produkt stehen, mit Liebe zum Detail, geben Spielern mehr als "nur" das Spiel etc.
Ähnliches merkt man bei GT und das gehört ins "neutrale" Rennspielgerne.
Auch an reinem Spielspaß/Gameplay wird man z.B. von Nintendo versorgt.

Als westliche Ausnahmeserie fällt mir aber noch spontan GTA ein.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Lahmer Japan- Start der XBox 360 in Zahlen*



			
				LordMephisto am 13.12.2005 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 13.12.2005 23:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimme dir komplett zu, die PSP bleibt bei mir mittlerweile auch immer öfter zu Hause und der DS kommt stattdessen mit. Bei dem Gerät hält zumindest der Akku *deutlich* länger und ich muss mich nicht durch PSP-Hauptmenüs und Ladebalken kämpfen bevor ich endlich mal ein Spiel starten darf.
Außerdem sind die DS-Spiele einfach besser fürs mobile Zocken ausgelegt, eine Runde "GoldenEye:RA" (mit super Shootersteuerung über Touchscreen) oder "Mario Kart DS" haben bisher jede Zugfahrt angenehmer erscheinen lassen.

Die PSP nutze ich eigentlich nur noch zu Hause um auch mal im Bett spielen zu können. Ob das von Sony so beabsichtigt war?   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Lahmer Japan- Start der XBox 360 in Zahlen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.12.2005 23:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant zu sehen wie fast die technologisch deutlich überlegene PSP sogar vom "Fashion-Victim" "GB:Micro" eingeholt wird. Und der DS, na ja der scheint wohl etwas in Führung zu liegen.


Man sollte nur vielleicht auch bedenken, daß der Preisunterschied zwischen DS und PSP nicht gerade gering ist. Daher würde ich eher, wie Lordi, sagen man kann die Zahlen nicht so einfach vergleichen.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Lahmer Japan- Start der XBox 360 in Zahlen*



			
				LordMephisto am 13.12.2005 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch interessant die Verkaufzahlen anderer Konsolen:
> - 27.11.98 Dreamcast (Yen 29.800): 101.490 St.
> - 04.03.99 WonderSwan (Yen 4.800): 102.655 St.
> - 04.03.00 PlayStation2 (Yen 39.800): 630.552 St.
> ...




noch mal zur verdeutlichung :

das sind natürlich die zahlen, von den jeweiligen startterminen und nicht die aktuellen verkaufszahlen .

falls das jemand verwechselt haben sollte.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Lahmer Japan- Start der XBox 360 in Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 14.12.2005 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 13.12.2005 23:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ich kann  mich  noch an das start-lineup der ps2 erinnern  
da gefallen mir die starts der zwei "xboxen" vom spieleangebot  wesentlich besser. das mag in japan sicher anders sein, aber mir liegt  der japanische spielegeschmack auch nicht unbedingt. obwohl ich eigentlich sonst ziemlich auf japanische sachen fixiert bin   

andererseits ist es vielleicht garnicht so schlecht dass die japaner die xbox  "beukottieren". ms wird dadurch in die schranken gewiesen.

abschliessend möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich gegenüber allen konsolen und pc generell offen und aufgeschlossen bin. man hat dann wenigstens mehr möglichkeiten. ich denke mal das geflame gegen andere konsolen oder pc hat nur einen grund: die leute sind halt nur  zu arm um sich alle anzuschaffen


----------



## Bonkic (14. Dezember 2005)

*Ja, wie jetzt ?*



> Wie wir heute berichteten, riet der Chef von Ubisoft, Yves Guillemont, vom Kauf der Xbox 360 Version von King Kong ab. Grund für diese Aussage waren angebliche Bildschirmprobleme. Ubisoft gab nun ein offizielles Statement ab, um die Aussage zu entkräften:
> 
> "Ubisoft bedauert, dass der Kommentar von Ubisoft-CEO Yves Guillemot bzgl. der Xbox360-Version von Peter Jackson’s King Kong The Official Game of the Movie aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurde. Das Unternehmen steht fest hinter der makellosen Qualität des Spiels auf sämtlichen Plattformen – dies belegen auch die durchweg positiven Rückmeldungen von Spielern und Kritikern weltweit. Ubisoft untersucht Berichte über vereinzelte Probleme mit speziellen Plasmabildschirmen, die meistens über Feineinstellungen an den entsprechenden Geräten selbst behoben werden können.
> Ubisoft ist überzeugt, dass King Kong eine der besten Spielerfahrungen bietet, die für Xbox 360 erhältlich sind und ermutigt Spieler, sich selbst davon zu überzeugen."



_justgamers_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Ja, wie jetzt ?*

da fehlt noch was  : 
oder stand die Aussage von ihm doch schon hier irgendwo?


> Als Begründung sagt Guillemot, dass das Xbox 360 Spiel auf Standard-Fernsehern zu dunkel ist. Dadurch sei es schwer zu spielen. 'Ich bin ein bisschen enttäuscht, dass wir das nicht während der Entwicklug gesehen haben', sagt Guilemot.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu den Xbox-, PS2- und Gamecube-Versionen gehen die Kunden davon aus, dass King Kong auf der Xbox 360 besser aussehen wird. Allerdings warnt Ubisoft, dass das Gegenteil der Fall sei: 'Wir haben ein Problem auf der Xbox 360', erklärt Guillemot. 'Das Bild ist auf einigen Fernsehern dunkel und verändert total die Spielerfahrung. Wenn es dunkel ist, siehst Du nicht, wohin Du gehen musst.'
> 
> Yves Guillemot sagt, dass das Entwickler-Team HDTV-Fernseher mit bestimmten Einstellungen benutzte. Allerdings fiel ihnen nicht auf, dass es Probleme mit Standard-Fernsehern gibt, an denen die meisten Leute spielen.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Dezember 2005)

*Interview mit Nintendo- Oberen*



> MoneyCNN führte ein Interview mit Satoru Iwata (Präsident von Nintendo) und Reggie Fils-Aime (Executive Vice President of Sales and Marketing von Nintendo of America) über die Revolution-Konsole. Die wichtigsten Aussagen in der Zusammenfassung:
> 
> - Iwata denkt, dass sich Ego-Shooter besonders gut für Revolution und den Controller eignen werden.
> 
> ...



_(wie so oft) gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2005)

*Kojima zu XBox 360 und NRev*



> Hideo Kojima hat sich in der aktuellen Ausgabe der Famitsu zum Nintendo Revolution geäußert. Seiner Meinung nach wird das neue System besonders bei Mädchen und Frauen punkten können. Anscheinend weiß der geniale Kopf hinter der Metal Gear Serie mehr, als er zu verraten bereit ist.
> 
> Kojima scheint darüber hinaus sehr angetan von dem System zu sein. Besonders seine Spiele leben von der dichten Atmosphäre. Er möchte Spiele schaffen die „auf dem echten Leben basieren, greifbar bzw. organisch“ sind. Besonders seine Fähigkeiten als Moviedirector und Schreiber könnten mit dem Revolution auf fruchtbaren Boden stoßen.
> 
> Sein Team arbeitet bereits hart an einem neuen Spiel für den Revolution. Zwar sind noch keine Details bekannt, aber von Kojima-San kann man nur mit dem Feinsten rechnen. Es gibt wohl nur wenige Entwickler, die ein neues System mit guten Ideen mehr beflügeln könnten als der Vater von Solid Snake.



_consolewars_



> In einem Interiew mit der bekannten Internetseite 1Up hat Metal Gear Vater Hideo Kojima erklärt, das es keine Unterschiede zwischen XBOX 360, PS3 und PC gäbe, er aber trotzdem kein Metal Gear 4 für die XBOX 360 und den PC machen würde.
> 
> Der Reporter von 1UP fragte Kojima:
> Bei ihrem Trailerdebut zu Metal gear Solid 4 auf der Tokyo Game Show, lief laut ihrer Aussage der Trailer auf der PS3 Hardware.
> ...


_xboxnewz_


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2005)

*Saturn senkt Xbox Preis auf 99 €*



> etzt, wo die Xbox 360 auf dem Markt ist, war eine Preissenkung für die erste Xbox auf lange Sicht zu erwarten. Der Elektronikmarkt Saturn hat nun den ersten Schritt in diese Richtung getätigt.
> 
> Denn dort gibt es die Xbox für nur 99 €. Das Angebot gilt aber nur solange der Vorrat reicht. Ob nun auch andere Märkte mitziehen und auch den Preis der Xbox senken, ist aber bisher noch nicht bekannt.



_gamevision_


----------



## ruppelt (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Saturn senkt Xbox Preis auf 99 €*



			
				Bonkic am 17.12.2005 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> > etzt, wo die Xbox 360 auf dem Markt ist, war eine Preissenkung für die erste Xbox auf lange Sicht zu erwarten. Der Elektronikmarkt Saturn hat nun den ersten Schritt in diese Richtung getätigt.
> >
> > Denn dort gibt es die Xbox für nur 99 €. Das Angebot gilt aber nur solange der Vorrat reicht. Ob nun auch andere Märkte mitziehen und auch den Preis der Xbox senken, ist aber bisher noch nicht bekannt.
> 
> ...



wäre ne Überlegung wert... *grübel*


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2005)

*XBox -  Modding*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bumi (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: XBox -  Modding*

Also das Originalkit is ja wohl viel schöner als dieses rote


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: XBox -  Modding*



			
				bumi am 17.12.2005 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Originalkit is ja wohl viel schöner als dieses rote




stimmt


----------



## bumi (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: XBox -  Modding*

Frage an Xbox360-Besitzer:
wer von euch hat das neue Perfect Dark?
Mein Kumpel und ich haben da nach dem recht anspruchsvollen Coop-Mode mal den multiplayer gegen Bots ausprobiert, weil es uns auf dem N64 immer so viel Spass bereitet hat. Zu zweit im Team gegen eine Hand voll der miesesten Bots war einfach geil   
Aber irgendwie haben wir das Gefühl der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Bots sei extrem gestiegen. Sie treffen verdammt gut und selbst mit dem Schockgewehr brauchen die Typen 3 Schuss bis sie umfallen (und Headshots sind wegen der schnellen Bewegungen kaum möglich)


----------



## Bonkic (20. Dezember 2005)

*Entwickler zum Rev - Steuergerät*



> 20.12.05 - In der neuesten Ausgabe der britischen 'Nintendo Power' haben Entwickler und Publisher über die Revolution-Konsole gesprochen.
> 
> John Schapper (Senior VP/Group Studio General Manager, EA Canada)
> Schapper begrüßt als Nintendo-Fan die Innovation und Kreativität, die hinter dem Controller steht. Es würde grenzenlos viele Ideen für neue Spiele geben.
> ...



_(einmal mehr) gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (20. Dezember 2005)

*Mario Kart Revolution*



> In der britischen 'Nintendo Power' hat Mario Kart-Produzent Hideki Konno über die Revolution-Konsole und Mario Kart Revolution gesprochen. Derzeit führt man viele Experimente mit dem Revolution-Controller durch, z.B. mit der 'Direct Pointing Device' (DPD) und ihrer Fähigkeit, Bewegungen und Distanzen zu verfolgen.
> 
> Über ein Mario Kart Revolution sagt Konno, dass er hofft, wieder neue und kreative Dinge in die Franchise miteinzubringen. So will er nicht nur die bereits bestehende Kundenbasis ansprechen, sondern auch neue Leute zum Spiel bringen.



_(und schon wieder) gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (20. Dezember 2005)

*FF XI - Demo auch in Deutschland*



> Das offizielle Xbox Magazin (kurz: OXM), welches im Future-Verlag vertrieben wird, schließt einen globalen Deal mit Square Enix ab für eine spielbare Demo von Final Fantasy XI. Diese Disc soll in der Februar-Ausgabe in den USA erscheinen, im US-Handel ab dem 17. Januar. Leser in UK, Frankreich, Italien und Deutschland kommen ebenso in den Genuß.
> 
> Rob Smith, seines Zeichens Associate Publisher des OXM meinte: "Ein Massively Multiplayer Spiel, dazu noch so ein populäres wie Final Fantasy XI für Xbox 360 ist eine fantastische News für Gamer!"



_dailygame_


----------



## LordMephisto (21. Dezember 2005)

*Interview mit J Allard von Microsoft*



> Sonys Ansätze würden laut Allard entfremdend sein: So sei er trotz seines Einkommens nicht der Typ, der loszieht und sich zwei 1080p Fernseher kauft, um Spaß mit einem Spiel zu haben.* Er sei auch nicht sensibel genug, um zu wissen, was 120 fps für ihn bedeuten würden - er ist völlig zufrieden mit den 24 fps im Kino.*


_quelle gamefront_

Da spricht ein Experte


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Interview mit J Allard von Microsoft*



			
				LordMephisto am 21.12.2005 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> > Sonys Ansätze würden laut Allard entfremdend sein: So sei er trotz seines Einkommens nicht der Typ, der loszieht und sich zwei 1080p Fernseher kauft, um Spaß mit einem Spiel zu haben.* Er sei auch nicht sensibel genug, um zu wissen, was 120 fps für ihn bedeuten würden - er ist völlig zufrieden mit den 24 fps im Kino.*
> 
> 
> _quelle gamefront_
> ...




das kann doch nur ein übersetzungsfehler sein, oder ?  :-o


----------



## LordMephisto (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Interview mit J Allard von Microsoft*



			
				Bonkic am 21.12.2005 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> das kann doch nur ein übersetzungsfehler sein, oder ?  :-o


Nö^^



> I’m not a guy who’s sensitive enough to know what 120 frames per second means to me – I’m perfectly satisfied with the 24fps I get at the movie theatre.


http://www.edge-online.co.uk/archives/2005/12/awe_have_the_be.php


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Interview mit J Allard von Microsoft*



			
				LordMephisto am 21.12.2005 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 21.12.2005 10:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+

gibts ja gar nicht - wie kann ein mann, der eigentlich ahnung von der materie haben sollte einen solchen schmarrn von sich geben ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Interview mit J Allard von Microsoft*



			
				Bonkic am 21.12.2005 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 21.12.2005 10:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War es nicht so, daß Sony vor einiger Zeit bei den 120 fps auch was von 120 fps bei Filmen gesagt hat? Kann nur vermuten, daß er sich darauf bezieht. Im Kino reichen ja auch 24 fps.


----------



## LordMephisto (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Interview mit J Allard von Microsoft*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.12.2005 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> War es nicht so, daß Sony vor einiger Zeit bei den 120 fps auch was von 120 fps bei Filmen gesagt hat? Kann nur vermuten, daß er sich darauf bezieht. Im Kino reichen ja auch 24 fps.


Das bezieht sich aber auf:


> I’m not a guy that’s going to go and buy two 1080p TV sets to enjoy a game.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Interview mit J Allard von Microsoft*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.12.2005 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Kino reichen ja auch 24 fps.


Aber nur weil es ein dunkler Raum ist. Bei Dunkelheit ist unser zeitliches Auflösungsvermögen nämlich schlechter.
Imo kommt da neben dem persönlichen Empfinden so manche Beschwerde über Ruckler zustande, wenn einer ein 30fps Spiel im Taghellen Raum spielt.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2005)

*UT 2007 Starttitel für PS 3 ?*



> Das Spiel Unreal Tournament 2007 aus dem Hause Epic Games wird bereits jetzt heiß erwartet. Seit dem endlich bekannt ist, dass der Titel auch auf die Playstation 3 kommt, schlagen die Herzen von Konsolen Fans höher.
> 
> Laut einem aktuellen Bericht von Gamespot soll Unreal Tournament 2007 angeblich einer der Starttitel für die Playstation 3 in den USA sein. Ob dies auch für Europa gilt, wurde noch nicht bekannt.
> 
> Stellungnahmen von offizieller Seite gibt es bisher noch nicht, wir halten euch aber weiterhin über das Thema auf dem Laufenden.



_gamevision_


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2005)

*Neue Japanzahlen der XBox360*



> Die Xbox 360 hat sich in der zweiten Woche nach Markteinführung 13.000 Mal in der Zeit vom 12.12.05 bis 18.12.05 in Japan verkaufen können. Das geht aus Erhebungen von Media Works hervor.
> 
> Die abgesetzte Stückzahl entspricht einem Rückgang von ca. 76 Prozent gegenüber der Vorwoche. Ausführliche Hardware-Zahlen folgen morgen.



_gamefront_

nicht gerade berauschend


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2005)

*Neue Umfrage zur NextGen*



> Das Marktforschungsinstitut InfoPlant hat in Japan eine Umfrage zu den Next Generation Konsolen durchgeführt. Dazu wurden in der Zeit vom 15.12.05 bis 16.12.05 vierhundert Personen im Alter von 10 bis 59 Jahren befragt.
> 
> 1. a) Wollen Sie die PlayStation3 kaufen?
> - 12,0 Prozent: Ich plane, die PlayStation3 zu kaufen.
> ...



kapiere zwar nicht ganz, waas der unterschied zwischen "ich plane..." und einem einfachen "ja" ist - aber egal.


----------



## LordMephisto (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neue Umfrage zur NextGen*



			
				Bonkic am 22.12.2005 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> > 3. a) Wollen Sie Nintendo Revolution kaufen?
> > - 5,0 Prozent: Ich plane, Revolution zu kaufen.
> > - 34,0 Prozent: Ja.
> > *- 61,0 Prozent: Nein.*
> > ...


Das überrascht mich dann doch


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neue Umfrage zur NextGen*



			
				LordMephisto am 22.12.2005 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Das überrascht mich dann doch




liegt wohl in erster linier daran, dass es noch fast gar keine konkreten ankündigungen für nrev gibt.

nach der e3 wird sich das schnell ändern.


----------



## LordMephisto (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neue Umfrage zur NextGen*



			
				Bonkic am 22.12.2005 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 22.12.2005 11:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


joa schon richtig aber Japan....JAPAN *g*


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neue Umfrage zur NextGen*



			
				LordMephisto am 22.12.2005 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> joa schon richtig aber Japan....JAPAN *g*



na ja - der gc war ja auch nicht gerade ein renner in japan  .


----------



## Solon25 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neue Umfrage zur NextGen*



			
				Bonkic am 22.12.2005 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> > Das Marktforschungsinstitut InfoPlant hat in Japan eine Umfrage zu den Next Generation Konsolen durchgeführt. Dazu wurden in der Zeit vom 15.12.05 bis 16.12.05 vierhundert Personen im Alter von 10 *bis 59* Jahren befragt.
> 
> 
> Wo sind die Ergebnisse der Ü-40er?
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Neue Japanzahlen der XBox360*



			
				Bonkic am 22.12.2005 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die Xbox 360 hat sich in der zweiten Woche nach Markteinführung 13.000 Mal in der Zeit vom 12.12.05 bis 18.12.05 in Japan verkaufen können. Das geht aus Erhebungen von Media Works hervor.
> >
> > Die abgesetzte Stückzahl entspricht einem Rückgang von ca. 76 Prozent gegenüber der Vorwoche. Ausführliche Hardware-Zahlen folgen morgen.
> 
> ...




laut mediacreate sieht sogar noch schlimmer aus :





> Nintendo DS  	408.770  	299.328  	3.163.547
> PSP 	95.689 	86.403 	1.953.737
> PlayStation2 	55.342 	45.893 	1.792.725
> Game Boy Advance SP 	19.098 	10.456 	644.501
> ...



verkaufszahlen 12.12 - 18.12. (japan)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Dezember 2005)

*Entwickler warten auf finale PS3 Dev Kits*

24.12.05 - Spieleentwickler für die PlayStation3 warten noch auf finale Entwicklungskits von Sony. Nach einem Bericht von BusinessWeek arbeitet ein Software-Hersteller mit einem 'Dev Kit', das zehn Mal langsamer ist als die PlayStation3.

Der Grund liegt im Grafik-Chip, der immer noch nicht fertig ist. Ursprünglich sollte der Chip von nVidia im November 2005 fertig sein und an die Entwickler ausgeliefert werden.

http://www.gamefront.de/


----------



## Leddernilpferd (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Entwickler warten auf finale PS3 Dev Kits*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.12.2005 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> 24.12.05 - Spieleentwickler für die PlayStation3 warten noch auf finale Entwicklungskits von Sony. Nach einem Bericht von BusinessWeek arbeitet ein Software-Hersteller mit einem 'Dev Kit', das zehn Mal langsamer ist als die PlayStation3.
> 
> Der Grund liegt im Grafik-Chip, der immer noch nicht fertig ist. Ursprünglich sollte der Chip von nVidia im November 2005 fertig sein und an die Entwickler ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> http://www.gamefront.de/





hab noch ein bischen brennstoff für die "gerüchtefeuer"

http://www.planet-playstation.de/?show=news&newsdetail=11212


----------



## JohnCarpenter (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Entwickler warten auf finale PS3 Dev Kits*

Hab mir heute mal in einem Kaufhaus den Konsolenstand angeschaut: Vorhanden waren 4 XBOX 360 jeweils mit NFS-MW.An 2 Monitoren hing der Zettel "Konsole defekt", eine Konsole war im Menü abgestürzt. D.h. 25 % funktionierten. Mag sein,dass der unweigerliche Einbau in den Stand für Temperaturprobleme gesorgt hat, besonders werbewirksam im positiven Sinn wars jedenfalls nicht. (Meine alte XBOX der ersten Serie schnurrt jedenfalls noch wie am ersten Tag und Abstürze kann ich an einer Hand abzählen, kamen bei 1-2 von ca. 30 Spielen vor.)


----------



## Tyrael (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Japanzahlen der XBox360*



			
				Bonkic am 22.12.2005 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> > Nintendo DS  	408.770  ...	299.328 .... 	3.163.547
> > PSP 	95.689 ... 86.403 ... 	1.953.737
> > PlayStation2 	55.342 ... 	45.893 ... 	1.792.725
> > Game Boy Advance SP 	19.098 ... 	10.456 ... 	644.501
> > ...



*Verkaufte Einheiten 12 - 18.12 (St.)  ...    Vorwoche  .... 2005 Total*

...nur wegen:



> noch mal zur verdeutlichung :
> 
> falls das jemand verwechselt haben sollte.



 




Zu der Umfrage:
Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das vierhundert / einhundert Leute in einer bestimmten Altersgruppe, alles andere als eine für den Rest der jap. Menschheit stellvertretende Aussage liefern, verfälscht allein schon die Tatsache, nur Japaner zu befragen das Ergebnis ( siehe auch "Titel für die PS - Reihe" / Sony's Dominanz im Land der aufgehenden Sonne) + den jeweiligen Zielgruppen und deren "Kaufverhalten".
Ein vierzehn Jähriger - die Zielgruppe für Nintendo ist wohl um einiges weiter "unten" zu suchen als die der X-Box oder gar Sony's - wird wohl nicht ohne weiteres über zweihundert Euro für eine Konsole ausgeben können - das "selber Kaufen" fällt da eher flach.


----------



## ruppelt (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neue Japanzahlen der XBox360*

Nitendos Angst war wohl berechtigt. Erste Nachahmer sind gefunden.
http://www.justgamers.de/?page=news&news_id=39915


----------



## Bonkic (8. Januar 2006)

*PS 3 GPU fertig ?*



> Wie Beyond3D seitens NVIDIA erfahren haben will, ist man mit den Arbeiten an dem Grafikprozessor der PlayStation 3, dem sogenannten "RSX" weitestgehend fertig und hat nun die weitere Verarbeitung, sprich Serien- und Massenfertigung in die Hände Sonys gegeben.
> 
> 
> I think its safe to say that RSX has taped out. I've had the comment "We're done with that" suggested to me in relation to NV's primary involvement, so I would say that at the very least NVIDIA's design and development is complete and its now mainly in the hands of Sony that are in control of the fabbing (how "done with it" is another question - through the respin process NVIDIA is obviously still going to be needed, but not to the same extent as in the design phase).
> ...



_consolewars_


----------



## Bonkic (9. Januar 2006)

*Microsoft revidiert Xbox 360 Verkaufziel*



> Microsoft gibt nun offiziell bekannt, das sie ihr angepeiltes Ziel von über 3 Millionen verkauften Xbox 360 Konsolen binnen 90 Tagen aufgeben.
> Wie die Financial Times meldet, denkt man bei Microsoft nun längerfristig und will stattdessen zum Ende des Geschäftsjahres (im Juni) etwa 4 bis 5.5 Millionen Xbox 360 Konsolen verkaufen. Wie aus Analystenkreisen hervorgeht sollen bisher etwa 1.3 Millionen Konsolen verkauft worden sein, allerdings gibt es keine offiziellen Zahlen.
> Bei Microsoft konzentriert man sich nun auf den Sommer 2006, denn dann wird die Menge an Systemen auch die Nachfrage befriedigen können, vorausgesetzt die Nachfrage bleibt erhalten.



_consolewars_


----------



## Bonkic (12. Januar 2006)

*ATI über die Revolution GPU - Hollywood*



> Die Kollegen von Revolution Report führten im Rahmen der CES 06 (Consumer Electronics Show) ein Interview mit ATIs Public Relations Manager for Consumer Products John Swinimer bezüglich des Grafikchips in Nintendos Revolution-Konsole - dem Hollywood.
> Laut Swinimer ist der Hollywood-Chip wie auch schon der Flipper im Gamecube, nicht vergleichbar mit PC-Technik, sondern speziell für die Konsole zugeschnitten. Hollywood ist eine Neuentwicklung die nicht auf dem Flipper basiere.
> Das Design der elektronischen Geräte wird immer kleiner, wie auch bei dem sehr kompakten Revolution, aber Wärmentwicklung wird mitbeachtet, wenn ein neuer Chip entwickelt wird. ATI habe schon kleinere Chips für das Motorola RAZR entwickelt. Es ist heute möglich sehr viel Technologie in einen Chip zu stecken, die die Wärmeabgabe reduzieren kann.
> Bezüglich der Leistungsstärke des Hollywood schwieg sich Swinimer aus und verwies darauf, dass man Nintendos Intention mit dem Revolution teile und man eine großartige Spieleplattform anbieten möchte. Ob der Grafikchip bereits fertiggestellt sei sagte er auch nicht.



_consolewars_


----------



## Bonkic (13. Januar 2006)

*PS3-Auslieferung im April in Japan?*



> Die PlayStation3 soll angeblich im April 2006 in Japan ausgeliefert werden. Das behauptet das japanische Magazin Digital Dime in der März-Ausgabe.
> 
> Sony hat den Termin nicht bestätigt. Offiziell wird die Markteinführung der PS3 mit Frühjahr 2006 angegeben, ohne ein Territorium zu nennen.



_gamefront_


glaub ich net.


----------



## nnkwp (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: PS3-Auslieferung im April in Japan?*



			
				Bonkic am 13.01.2006 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die PlayStation3 soll angeblich im April 2006 in Japan ausgeliefert werden. Das behauptet das japanische Magazin Digital Dime in der März-Ausgabe.
> >
> > Sony hat den Termin nicht bestätigt. Offiziell wird die Markteinführung der PS3 mit Frühjahr 2006 angegeben, ohne ein Territorium zu nennen.
> 
> ...



als ob.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: PS3-Auslieferung im April in Japan?*



			
				nnkwp am 13.01.2006 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.01.2006 11:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hä ?


----------



## Bonkic (13. Januar 2006)

*Ballmer über die PS 3*



> n einem Gespräch mit Yahoo äußerte sich der Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer zum kommenden Release der PlayStation 3 und deren Konkurrenzfähigkeit zur Xbox 360.
> 
> Zunächst erwidert Ballmer, der Launch der Xbox 360 sei "absolut phänomenal" - den schlechten Verkaufsstart in Japan inbegriffen. Ferner spricht er davon, dass man womöglich mit Sony auf dem japanischen Markt nicht mithalten könne. Mit dem Erscheinen des japanischen Konkurrenzprodukts verbindet er allerdings keine schlaflosen Nächte, da man das Rennen um die beste Next-Gen Konsole insgesamt gewinnen würde.
> 
> Noch wisse man zu wenig über die PlayStation 3, weder über Preis oder Veröffentlichungstermin, noch über die Darstellung von Spielen via der Next-Gen Konsole. Kritisiert wird, wie üblich, die fehlenden Pläne Sonys für einen Onlinemodus à la Xbox Live.



_gameswelt_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ballmer über die PS 3*



			
				Bonkic am 13.01.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ferner spricht er davon, dass man *womöglich* mit Sony auf dem japanischen Markt nicht mithalten könne.




Was für ein weiser Mann


----------



## Bonkic (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Ballmer über die PS 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.01.2006 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.01.2006 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist ja auch nicht umsonst chef  von microsoft....


----------



## Bonkic (14. Januar 2006)

*Mehr vom Ballmer : `360 wird sich öfter als die PS3 verkaufen`*



> Microsofts CEO Steve Ballmer gab auf der Investors Business Daily einige Statements bezüglich der Xbox 360, ihrer Markteinführung und über Sony sowie ihre PlayStation 3 ab. Seine wichtigsten Aussagen hier in der Zusammenfassung:
> 
> - Sony habe keine Strategie für einen Online Service und man werde sie im Next-Generation Konsolenbuisness in allen Belangen schlagen.
> 
> ...



_consolewars_


----------



## Bonkic (14. Januar 2006)

*Dragon Quest-Macher begeistert vom Revolution*



> Nintendos Konzept scheint bei den japanischen Entwicklern anzukommen. Ein weiteres positives Feedback gibt es vom Dragon Quest Macher Yuji Horii zu vermelden.
> 
> „Mir gefällt die Idee der Interaktivität mit der Hardware. Beim neuen Nintendo Controller ist es einfach klasse, dass meine eine direkte Reaktion erhält. Du tust etwas und es reagiert dementsprechend.“



_consolewars_


----------



## Bonkic (15. Januar 2006)

*Ken Kutaragi: `Ich kann die PS3 jederzeit produzieren`*



> Sony Computer Entertainments CEO Ken Kutaragi gab auf der CES 06 (Consumer Electronic Show) gegenüber dem Japanischen Magazin Mycom PC Web einige Statements bezüglich der PlayStation 3, der Konkurrenz im Next-Generation Markt und dem anstehenden Formatkrieg zwischen Sonys mitentwickeltem Blu-Ray-Format und dem konkurrierenden HD-DVD-Format ab.
> Zur PlayStation 3 meinte Kutaragi, dass er sie jederzeit produzieren könne und Sony in der Position sei Druck auf die Konkurrenz aus zu üben.
> Zu den beiden Diskformaten sagte er, dass Blu-Ray das überlegene Format sei und er sich wünscht, dass das rein technologisch-innovative Format sich durchsetzt.



_consolewars_


----------



## Solon25 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW:*

*Sony DevStation Konferenz im März*

_Sony Computer Entertainment Europe wird am 01.03. und 02.03.2006 in Europa ein Event abhalten, für alle Entwickler, die an der PlayStation 3 interessiert sind. Es werden zahlreiche Themenschwerpunkte bei der PS3 Entwicklung angesprochen und ausführlich abgehandelt. Mit dabei sind natürlich zahlreiche Anbieter von Middleware für die PS3, die den Entwicklern die neuesten Version präsentieren werden. 

Folgende Themenpunkte werden abgehandelt:

CELL und das Operating System (OS)
Audio
Grafik
Third Party Presentation (inkl. Epic als Gastentwickler)
Middleware (inkl. Havoc und Ageia)
Performance Analysen
Artt und Content (inkl. Application Hersteller als Gäste)
Das dürfte somit das europische Äquivalent zu der angekündigten PlayStation Conference sein, die Sony noch im Februar in Übersee abhalten will. Spätenstens dann sollten genügend neue Infos zur PS3 bekannt werden._

EDIT:

_Es wird auch über den Online Service der PS3 gesprochen werden. Unter anderem werden sogar einige Mitarbeiter Vorträge halten (wie Mike Kavalleiro), die schon bei Microsoft an dem Xbox Live System herumgebastelt haben. Man darf gespannt sein._

Quelle


----------



## Bonkic (19. Januar 2006)

*Neues zum NRev*



> News.com führte ein Interview mit Reggie Fils-Aime, Executive Vice President of Sales & Marketing bei Nintendo America. Die wichtigsten Aussagen in der Zusammenfassung:
> 
> - Nintendo will sich mit seinen Produkten an die Masse richten. Im Gegensatz dazu würden einige Firmen ihre Produkte zu exklusiv und teuer für den Durchschnittskunden machen: So kostet eine Xbox 360 mit Spielen und zusätzlichen Joypads über USD 700 (Euro 580 / Yen 80.752) - ohne HDTV.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (21. Januar 2006)

*Neues zum NRev 2*



> IGN hat nun in einem Artikel neue Spekulationen über den Nintendo Revolution präsentiert. Es gibt neue Angaben zur Hardware der Konsole:
> 
> # CPU
> 970 Mhz IBM Broadway Prozessor
> ...



_ign/ justgamers_

mögen die specs vielleicht auch stimmen (wer will das schon beurteilen), so halte ich die angeblichen preise für den download service für vollkommen illusorisch :

15 $ monatlich + 20 $ für ein einzelnes n64 spiel ?

lächerlich !


----------



## Solon25 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neues zum NRev 2*

Good bye _Sin and Punishment_


----------



## Bonkic (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neues zum NRev 2*



			
				Solon25 am 21.01.2006 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Good bye _Sin and Punishment_





ach woher denn - das ist doch nix offizielles.
nintendo wird mir doch nicht ernsthaft für ein knapp zehn jahre altes spiel 35 $ ( im falle der n64- spiele) im monat abknöpfen wollen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neues zum NRev 2*



			
				Bonkic am 21.01.2006 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> nintendo wird mir doch nicht ernsthaft für ein knapp zehn jahre altes spiel 35 $ ( im falle der n64- spiele) im monat abknöpfen wollen.





> Revolution wird unter USD 300 kosten (Euro 248 / Yen 34.60.



mhhhh, das könnte auch eine Erweiterung der Gewinneintreibung über Lizenzgebühren bei Konsolenspielen sein


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neues zum NRev 2*



			
				Bonkic am 21.01.2006 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 21.01.2006 13:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das Gerücht, dass Nintendo tatsächlich ihre alten Titel für doch sehr "unangenehm" hohe Preise verticken will kann ich auch nicht so recht glauben.
Gewöhnliche PC-Games Hersteller veröffentlichen ja auch teilweise ihre alten Programme gratis, z.B. GTA2, Tripes 2 etc. Ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass Nintendo eine monatliche Gebühr + Download-Kosten erheben will. Dies geht dann praktisch in die selbe Richtung wie bei der XBox360 mit ihren diversen "Live-Abos". Sicherlich will man als Hersteller, eben auch Nintendo, Geld verdienen, aber irgendwie würde dieses Vorgehen "Big N" in meinem Ansehen etwas sinken lassen. Zumal Nintendo ja schon den WiFi-Modus vom Nintendo-DS gratis zur Verfügung stellt, und sogar mit der Telekom einen Deal geschloßen hat, damit man in allen Hot-Spot-Zones gratis spielen darf.
Einen gewissen monatlichen Abo-Preis wäre ich wohl bereit zu zahlen, falls es eben ein gratis Downloadangebot, oder gute MP-Online-Titel geben sollte.

Zu den "Systemspezifikationen": Scheinbar wird das "Revolution" nur unwesentlich schneller werden, als Microsofts alte XBox. Ich bin jedenfalls auf die E3 gespannt, und erhoffe mir erste Einblicke auf das Wichtigste was Nintendo überhaupt zu bieten hat: Lustige Spiele.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2006)

*AW: Neues zum NRev 2*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.01.2006 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den "Systemspezifikationen": Scheinbar wird das "Revolution" nur unwesentlich schneller werden, als Microsofts alte XBox. Ich bin jedenfalls auf die E3 gespannt, und erhoffe mir erste Einblicke auf das Wichtigste was Nintendo überhaupt zu bieten hat: Lustige Spiele.




zur leistung will ich zum derzeitigen zeitpunkt mal gar nix sagen, ausser dass die revolution wohl kaum mit xbox2 und ps3 mithalten können wird - was mir persönlich aber herzlich egal ist.

nur stell ichmir ernsthaft die frage, wo nintendo das system preislich platzieren  will.

199 $ sind wohl schon fast zu viel - wenn man bedenkt , dass die  leistungsstärkere xbox2 mit (kleiner) hd und dvd- abspielmöglichkeit wohl bei nrev- release nur unwesntlich mehr kosten wird. 

na ja - mal abwarten...


----------



## Bonkic (26. Januar 2006)

*NDS lite kommt doch !*



> Nach all den Gerüchten ist es nun offiziell, Nintendo kündigt nun die überarbeitete Fassung des Nintendo DS an. Der Nintendo DS lite soll schon am 2. März in Japan erscheinen und kostet 16.800 Yen. Umgerechnet sind dies etwa 120 Euro oder knapp 145 US-Dollar.
> 
> Der Nintendo DS lite ist eine kleinere und leichtere Variante des normalen Modells. Es wiegt nur 218 Gramm was im Vergleich zum "alten" DS 57 Gramm leichter ist. Die Abmessungen sind (B) 133 mm x (L) 73,9 mm x (H) 21,5 mm (übliches Modell: 148,7 mm x 84,7 mm x 28,9 mm).
> 
> Auch das Display wurde überarbeitet und lässt sich nun in vier Helligkeitsstufen regulieren und soll klarer sein. Das Kürzel "lite" soll eine Zusammensetzung aus den Wörtern "Light" und "Bright".



_planetgameboy/ nintendo_



Spoiler



ja, ich weiss, dass das nix - zumindest nicht direkt - mit der nextgen zu tun hat


----------



## eX2tremiousU (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: NDS lite kommt doch !*



			
				Bonkic am 26.01.2006 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> > Nach all den Gerüchten ist es nun offiziell, Nintendo kündigt nun die überarbeitete Fassung des Nintendo DS an. Der Nintendo DS lite soll schon am 2. März in Japan erscheinen und kostet 16.800 Yen. Umgerechnet sind dies etwa 120 Euro oder knapp 145 US-Dollar.
> >
> > Der Nintendo DS lite ist eine kleinere und leichtere Variante des normalen Modells. Es wiegt nur 218 Gramm was im Vergleich zum "alten" DS 57 Gramm leichter ist. Die Abmessungen sind (B) 133 mm x (L) 73,9 mm x (H) 21,5 mm (übliches Modell: 148,7 mm x 84,7 mm x 28,9 mm).
> >
> ...



Mich freut diese Meldung irgendwie. In gewisser Weise ist es ja "Next-Gen", wenn auch nur bezogen auf die Tragbarkeit eines mobilen Handhelds. Denn mit dem DSl hätte BigN wohl das kleinste Gerät, das 3D-Grafiken darstellen kann auf dem Hosentaschenmarkt.

Also "erwachsener" und "stylischer" sieht der "DS lite" definitiv aus. Wirkt wie Nintendos Antwort auf die PSP: Sleek, Souless, Sexy.
Weniger klobig, keine Farbabweichungen, einfach nur "kleiner" und optisch "ansprechender". Optische Ähnlichkeiten zu aktuellen Sub-Notebooks (Sony Vaio?) sind wohl rein zufällig, nicht wahr Nintendo? *g*

Ob ich mir das Gerät kaufen werde ist allerdings eine andere Frage. Der "Ur-DS" bietet eigentlich bis auf das etwas klobige Design, keine Gründe zur Kritik. Akkulebenszeit ist okay, über die Displays kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren.
Zudem ist mein Gerät noch im 1a Zustand und funktioniert tadellos.
Etwas "ärgerlich" finde ich es natürlich schon, dass so schnell ein modifiziertes Gerät kommt, aber mal gucken was die Zukunft bringt.

Werde den Kasten im Auge behalten und auf die ersten richtigen Bilder / Vergleiche warten. Falls mich diese dann wirklich überzeugen werde ich wohl zugreifen. Vor allem weil dann Nintendo ein großes Defizit im Vergleich zur Sonys PSP beseitigt hat: Das Design.
Die inneren "Werte" wie schnellere CPU, Texturfilter etc. sind zu vernachläßigen, da ich praktisch, wenn ich mobil spiele, nur noch zum DS greife und die technischen Fähigkeiten als "gut" für die jeweiligen Spielkonzepte befunden habe.

Regards, eX!

Edit: Bild mit Größenvergleich, Offizielles Bild von Nintendo

Regards, eX!


----------



## Stryfe (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 03.12.2005 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss mich "gott sei dank" korrigieren.
> 
> nach einem update was ich eben durchgeführt habe,ist auch die einsellung von 1280x1024 anwählbar.



Okay... mal angenommen ich bekomme diese Woche wirklich mal so ein VGA-Kabel in die Haende (Konsole und Spiele habe ich naemlich schon seit einer Woche nutzlos hier rumstehen): Ich hatte eigentlich auch vor, die 360 an meinen TFT anzuschliessen, und der hat ebenfalls native 1280x1024 Pixel. Wo bekomme ich dieses "Update" her, bzw. bekomme ich das als Festplattenloser Core-Besitzer ueberhaupt irgendwie aufgespielt?

Danke,

-njstryfe-

PS: Ausserdem habe ich in irgendeinem Magazin gelesen, dass PGR3 Probleme hat mit der Darstellung in diesem 5:4-Format. Kann das jemand bestaetigen? Einzige Alternative waere fuer mich dann naemlich mein alter Roehrenmonitor mit 1280x720, aber das flimmert doch sicher bitterboese bei 60 Hz...


----------



## Stryfe (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*

Na, okay, hat sich erledigt. Mein Kabel ist heute gekommen.

Das Update funktioniert auch ohne Festplatte, 1280x1024 ist jetzt verfuegbar. Die Bildqualitaet im Dashboard hat mich allerdinsg nicht gerade begeistert, obwohl das die native Aufloesung meines TFT ist. Entweder bin ich zu kritisch, oder das Kabel bietet nicht optimale Qualitaet, oder es ist tatsaechlich so, dass die 360 Bilder auf 720p berechnet und dann selbst skaliert.

Viel groesseres Problem ist, dass PGR3 mit der Aufloesung tatsaechlich nicht zurechtkommt. In den Menues ist noch alles korrekt mit Balken dargestellt, aber in den Rennen verschwinden sie dann und es wird ein seitlich gestauchtes Vollbild wiedergegeben. Die Autos sehen ziemlich beschraenkt aus so, und die Tachos sind alle nicht rund. 

Hab es dann an den CRT angeschlossen und die nativen 720p der XBox eingestellt. Problem: man kann bei dieser Aufloesung nicht  4:3 als Bildschirmformat anwahelen. Widescreen ist hier fixe Voreinstellung. Also wieder gestauchtes Vollbild. Zum Glueck kann der CRT etwas, das TFTs nicht koennen, naemlich die V-Size veraendern. Also mal schnell das Lineal gezueckt und meine Bildbreite gemessen. 37 cm. Bei korrektem 16:9 duerfte ich also 21 cm Bildhoehe haben. Bild von Hand gestaucht und voila: Perfektes 16:9 mit Balken oben und unten. Und flimmern tut das Bild auch nicht mehr als eine PS2 am Fernseher.

Jetzt noch aufraeumen und dann... naja, einen binaeren Suchbaum Programmieren. Morgen habe ich dann vielleicht Zeit zum spielen. *seufz*

-njStryfe-


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*

Was hast du für einen TFT mit 5 zu 4? :-o
Ich habe hier im Haus mehrere TFTs mit der Xbox ausprobiert und da gab es nirgendwo Probs (Sowhl 4 zu 3 als auch 16 zu 9(10)). Auch nicht, wenn man nicht gerade die native Auflösung des TFT genommen hat.

Was mich dann noch mehr wundert ist das Problem mit dem CRT. Wieso stellst du da 720p ein? Wenn man über das VGA Kabel geht, dann kann man doch nur "PC like Auflösungen" wählen. 480, 720, etc. stehen doch nur bei einem S-Video, etc. Anschluß zur Auswahl.


----------



## Stryfe (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: Nintendo: Patent zur Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.01.2006 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du für einen TFT mit 5 zu 4? :-o
> Ich habe hier im Haus mehrere TFTs mit der Xbox ausprobiert und da gab es nirgendwo Probs (Sowhl 4 zu 3 als auch 16 zu 9(10)). Auch nicht, wenn man nicht gerade die native Auflösung des TFT genommen hat.
> 
> Was mich dann noch mehr wundert ist das Problem mit dem CRT. Wieso stellst du da 720p ein? Wenn man über das VGA Kabel geht, dann kann man doch nur "PC like Auflösungen" wählen. 480, 720, etc. stehen doch nur bei einem S-Video, etc. Anschluß zur Auswahl.



Zum TFT: Rechne mal nach, native Aufloesung von 1280 x 1024 ist 5:4. Kannst auch mit dem Meter die Bildbreite und -hoehe nachmessen, ebenfalls 5:4 (muss ja, bei quadratischen Pixeln).

Wie gesagt, ich bin da wohl recht empfindlich was die Extrapolierung anbelangt. Hab diese Woche mal 1280x720 bei meinem PC eingestellt, und meine Guete, was waren die Schriften verwaschen. Ich persoenlich wuerde einen TFT nie bei irgendeiner anderen Aufloesung als der nativen betreiben. Hab aber auch einen Freund der das nicht so eng sieht.

Und mit 720p meinte ich eben 1280x720. Und da der Computermonitor meines Wissens ohnehin Vollbilder anzeigen ist das eigentlich auch nichts anderes als 720p.

Fuer den CRT habe ich mich auch noch aus anderen Gruenden entschieden. Zum einen ist er ein wenig groesser (ca. 3 cm sichtbare Diagonale) und zusaetzlich verliert man bei einem 5:4-TFT bei 16:9-Balken noch eine Kleinigkeit mehr Bild als bei einem 4:3 Display. Ausserdem habe ich mir den TFT ja zum Arbeiten bis spaet in die Nacht gekauft (so wie jetzt gerade), und da ich nicht am Arbeitstisch spielen will... naja.

-njStryfe-


----------



## Bonkic (27. Januar 2006)

*News ?*



> Wie Jeux-France unter Berufung auf einen Artikel der "Le Figaro" meldet, ist der PlayStation 3-Launch weiterhin für das Frühjahr 2006 geplant. Wie Sony Computer Entertainment Europes Vizepräsident George Fornay aber bekannt gibt, werden alle Launchdetails erst auf der E3 2006 (Electronic Entertainment Expo) bekannt gegeben. Die E3 2006 findet vom 9. bis 11. Mai in Los Angeles statt.



_consolewars usw_


----------



## Bonkic (27. Januar 2006)

*NRev doch nicht so schwächlich, wie vermutet ?*



> Wie aus einem Stellenangebot von Midway hervor geht, sucht man Level Layout-Designer und weitere fähige Leute in verschiedenen Segmenten für einen First-Person-Shooter für die PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 und dem Nintendo Revolution. Als Grundlagen-Engine verwendet man hierbei die Unreal Enigine (3).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_consolewars_


----------



## Stryfe (27. Januar 2006)

*AW: NRev doch nicht so schwächlich, wie vermutet ?*

Oh weh.

Habe heute die neue Maniac gekauft als... naja, ihr-wisst-schon-Lektuere. In der aktuellen Kolumne schreibt ein (sinnigerweise anonymer) Redakteur ueber den XBOX 360-Start. Ich zitiere:



> Sind wir doch mal ehrlich: Der XBOX-360-Start ist ein Desaster. Da hilft auch kein Schoenreden von Peter Moore [...]. Dabei hat Microsoft wirklich aus Fehlern gelernt und sich offenkundig bemueht, vieles beim zweiten Versuch besser zu machen: Einen vernuenftigen Startpreis, ein schlankes, ueberzeugendes Lineup und ein Konsolendesign, das aesthetischen Grundbeduerfnissen Genuege tut - auf all das mussten wir 2002 verzichten. Dafuer bekam aber auch jeder, der wollte, eine Konsole. *Der weltweit gleichzeitige Start war eine ebenso dumme wie unnoetige Idee [...] Wir Spieler haetten auch ein paar Monate laenger auf den Anbruch der naechsten Generation warten koennen.*



Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht weiss woher er sich die Legitimation nimmt fuer "uns Spieler" zu sprechen: Seit Jahren wird gemeckert, dass europaeische Spieler als Kunden zweiter Klasse behandelt werden. Jetzt tut MS diesen laengst faelligen Schritt in die richtige Richtung, und dann kommt so ein dummes Geschwaetz von Seiten der Presse. Ich bin wahrlich kein Fan von MS, um die XBOX habe ich immer einen Bogen mit moeglichst grossem Sicherheitsabstand gemacht. Aber fuer diese in meinen Augen gute Entscheidung haben sie meinen Respekt.

Naja, eigentlich typisch fuer die Maniac-Redakteure. Sich bloss nicht von irgendetwas beeindrucken oder zufriedenstellen lassen... Zum Glueck liest das Blatt laut IVW sowieso kaum eine Sau mehr.

-njStryfe-


----------



## Bonkic (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: NRev doch nicht so schwächlich, wie vermutet ?*



			
				Stryfe am 27.01.2006 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht weiss woher er sich die Legitimation nimmt fuer "uns Spieler" zu sprechen: Seit Jahren wird gemeckert, dass europaeische Spieler als Kunden zweiter Klasse behandelt werden.




na ja - der start war wohl maximal mittelprächtig:

der us- launch war wohl noch halbwegs positiv verlaufen, in japan folgte ein disaster ( wie auch nicht anders zu erwarten war) und europa liegt wohl irgendwo mittendrin.

aber auch für microsoft selbst scheint der start nicht ganz nach wunsch verlaufen zu sein, denn ansonsten hätte man wohl kaum so schnell die absatzprognosen nach unten korrigiert ( ein ernsthaftes auftreten auf dem japanischen markt war wohl nie geplant - gerade mal 6 - nicht gerade japanfreundliche starttitel ).  

persönlich kann ich nur sagen, dass es bislang nicht einen einzigen titel gibt, der den kauf auch nur überlegenswert machen würde.

fast alles nur mittelprächtige fortsetzungen aktueller serien - einzig interessant ist pdz.

das muss aber natürlich noch nichts heissen, zumindest in europa und vor allem in den usa wird microsoft mit sicherheit ein gehöriges wörtchen in sachen marktführerschaft mitzureden haben.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: NRev doch nicht so schwächlich, wie vermutet ?*

Nach Analystenmeinung (die natürlich nicht immer recht behalten) noch über ein Jahr bis zum PS3-Europalaunch:
http://www.computerandvideogames.co...eogames.com/news/news_story.php(que)id=132644


----------



## Stryfe (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: NRev doch nicht so schwächlich, wie vermutet ?*



			
				Bonkic am 28.01.2006 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> der us- launch war wohl noch halbwegs positiv verlaufen, in japan folgte ein disaster ( wie auch nicht anders zu erwarten war) und europa liegt wohl irgendwo mittendrin.



Ich sage ja, "Schritt in die richtige Richtung". Immerhin haben sie es versucht, so weit kam ja bislang noch niemand. Nur so sammelt man Erfahrung - und macht es beim naechsten Mal im Idealfall besser.



			
				Bonkic am 28.01.2006 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> fast alles nur mittelprächtige fortsetzungen aktueller serien - einzig interessant ist pdz.



Hm, also PGR3 finde ich sehr beeindruckend, faellt aber natuerlich in deine Fortsetzungskategorie. Ein besseres "Mittendringefuehl" hatte ich bislang bei keinem Rennspiel, auch nicht bei GT4. Jetzt haette ich gerne eine Mischung aus beidem: Die Atmosphaere und Technik von PGR3 und das Fahrgefuehl von GT4. Naja, kommt noch, denke ich.

Kameo gefaellt mir auch sehr gut.. Selbst meine Frau sitzt begeistert da und sieht zu. Was man frueher in einem Action-Adventure zu einem Level gemacht haette, dient hier gerade mal noch als Hintergrundanimation. Waehrend PGR3 zeigt, wie gut man mit der 360 die Realitaet abbilden kann, wird bei Kameo deutlich, wie gut es jetzt moeglich ist, seine Fantasien zu verwirklichen. Von daher bin ich von Kameo fast noch mehr beeindruckt asl von PGR.

Ausserdem interessieren mich von den momentan erhaeltlichen Titeln noch Ridge Racer 6 und DoA4. Sind aber natuerlich auch "nur" Fortsetzungen. Wobei Soul Calibur III auf der PS2 natuerlich auch "nur" eine Fortsetzung ist - und trotzdem das beste Beat'em'up das ich je gespielt habe.

-njStryfe-


----------



## Stryfe (28. Januar 2006)

*AW: NRev doch nicht so schwächlich, wie vermutet ?*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 28.01.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Analystenmeinung (die natürlich nicht immer recht behalten) noch über ein Jahr bis zum PS3-Europalaunch:
> http://www.computerandvideogames.co...eogames.com/news/news_story.php(que)id=132644



Na, mal ehrlich: Ich erwarte auch gar nichts anderes. Wenn Sony wirklich schon etwas in der Pipeline haette, haetten sie doch vor dem 360-Start zum medialen Rundumschlag ausgeholt. Aber es wurde ja noch nichteinmal ein laufender Prototyp praesentiert, und finale Entwicklerkits soll es auch noch keine geben. Selbst die von Sony veroeffentlichte Liste von In-House-Titeln wurde zurueckgezogen. Wie man da ernsthaft an einen Release diesen Fruehling glauben soll, ist mir schleierhaft.

-njStryfe-


----------



## Bonkic (28. Januar 2006)

*XBox mobile ?*



> Laut Shacknews.com plant Microsoft einen Musik-Player, um gegen Apples iPod ein Konkurrenzprodukt zu liefern.
> 
> Neben Musik und Videos soll das mobile Gerät auch Spiele unterstützen.
> 
> Wann wir mit einer offiziellen Bekanntgabe rechnen können, steht noch in den Sternen.



_shacknews/ xboxnewz_


----------



## LordMephisto (31. Januar 2006)

*PSM über Sonys Online-Strategie*



> Das amerikanische PSM (PlayStation Magazine) hat in seiner neuesten Ausgabe über die Online-Strategie von Sony berichtet. So schreibt das Magazin, dass Sony mit der PlayStation3 mehr als nur Ranglisten oder Matchmaking bieten will.
> 
> Entwickler hätten nach Informationen des PSM bereits finale Entwicklungs-Kits der PlayStation3 enthalten und würden sich mit Sonys 'Support-Teams' treffen, damit ihre Spiele mit dem PS3-Online-Service einwandfrei funktionieren.
> 
> ...



_quelle gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (31. Januar 2006)

*2006 : Revolution in Europa !!!*



> Nintendo hat bestätigt, dass die Revolution-Konsole 2006 in Europa auf den Markt kommen wird.



_consolewars_

da bin ich aber mal gespannt, denn für den fall müsste nintendo aber mal baldmöglichst die katze aus dem sack lassen (allerspätestens zur e3) .


----------



## Solon25 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: 2006 : Revolution in Europa !!!*



			
				Bonkic am 31.01.2006 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> > Nintendo hat bestätigt, dass die Revolution-Konsole 2006 in Europa auf den Markt kommen wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber in diesem Fall haben doch noch keine Entwickler gemeckert wo die Entwicklungs-Kits bleiben, oder?


----------



## Bonkic (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: NRev doch nicht so schwächlich, wie vermutet ?*



			
				Stryfe am 28.01.2006 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage ja, "Schritt in die richtige Richtung". Immerhin haben sie es versucht, so weit kam ja bislang noch niemand. Nur so sammelt man Erfahrung - und macht es beim naechsten Mal im Idealfall besser.



dass microsoft auf dem japanischen markt mit gerade mal 6 - für die japaner  noch dazu vollkommen uninteressanten - starttiteln nicht bestehen kann, sollte eigentlich keinen überraschen.

das war eigentlich jedem halbwegs informierten auch im vorfeld schon klar. 

ausserdem bin ich der meinung, dass microsoft den japanischen markt ohnehin nicht ernsthaft ins auge gefasst hat und quasi kampflos sony (und nintendo ) überlassen will .



			
				Stryfe am 28.01.2006 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> PGR3,Kameo  Ridge Racer 6 und DoA4.



sicher, das sind alles weit überdurchschnittlich gute titel (ebenso wie auch die für xbox360 erhältlichen ea- fortsetzungen ) - einziger unterschied zu spielen der vorgängergeneration ist aber leider die aufgebohrte grafik und sonst nix  (kameo vielleicht mal ausgenommen ) . 

ich kann nicht verstehen, weshalb microsoft nicht einen einzigen wirklichen (exklusiven) blockbuster zum start auf die beine stellen konnte (pdz hat die erwartungen ja nicht ganz erfüllt) . 

zb ein halo 3 - zwar auch " nur" eine fortsetzung - aber wenigstens eine, auf die die halbe videospielewelt wartet.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Februar 2006)

*Famitsu Umfrage*



> Die Famitsu berfragte 113 Händler, 47 Entwickler und 370 Spieler im Rahmen einer Umfrageaktion über die Zukunft der Videospiele an sich. Die Ergebnisse sehen prozentual wie folgt aus:
> 
> 
> Die meisterwartete Konsole für 2006:
> ...




schon ein wenig überraschend - für mich - dass die revolution mittlerweile so gut abschneidet und die psp so (extrem) schlecht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Famitsu Umfrage*



			
				Bonkic am 02.02.2006 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> schon ein wenig überraschend - für mich - dass die revolution mittlerweile so gut abschneidet und die psp so (extrem) schlecht.


Die haben ja u.a. auch so viele Personen befragt.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Famitsu Umfrage*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.02.2006 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben ja u.a. auch so viele Personen befragt.




na ja - über hundert händler und 40 entwickler, das ist für mich schon `ne ziemliche hausnummer.

ok - die zahl der befragten potentiellen käufer ist natürlich lächerlich gering.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Februar 2006)

*Xbox 360 ist besser - gefeuert*



> Josh Robinson, arbeitete an den E3 Demos der PlayStation 3, schrieb in seinem Internetblog, dass er und seine Kollegen die Xbox 360 als wesentlich leistungsfähiger empfinden, als die PlayStation 3. Gestern wurde er von Sony entlassen.
> 
> In einem Interview sagt Robinson dazu, dass die Firmenzentrale es nicht gerne sah, wenn man die Wahrheit sagt und nicht immer alles schön redet. Nachdem einer seiner Vorgesetzten den Artikel las, wurde er dazu aufgefordert ihn zu widerrufen, was er aber nicht tat.



_justgamers_


----------



## Solon25 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360 ist besser - gefeuert*



			
				Bonkic am 02.02.2006 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> In einem Interview sagt Robinson dazu, dass die Firmenzentrale es nicht gerne sah, wenn man die Wahrheit sagt und nicht immer alles schön redet.


Jaja, das kenne ich auch. *Querulanten-Stempel-in-Chefetagen-*hatte**


----------



## Bonkic (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360 ist besser - gefeuert*



			
				Solon25 am 02.02.2006 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 02.02.2006 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




und jetzt ?
bist du selber chef, oder arbeitslos ?


----------



## Solon25 (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360 ist besser - gefeuert*


----------



## Stryfe (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360 ist besser - gefeuert*



			
				Solon25 am 02.02.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

>



Nana, wer wird denn so ein Gesicht machen. Besser als dir in 10 Jahren 'ne Kugel in den Kopf zu jagen weil Du alles mit dir machen hast lassen.

Und ausserdem bist Du planlos!

Wie laeuft's sonst so?

-njStryfe-


----------



## Bonkic (3. Februar 2006)

*Neues zur PS 3*



> Das amerikanische 'PlayStationMagazine' (PSM) hat in seiner neuesten Ausgae weitere Details zur PlayStation3 veröffentlicht. Die Infos stammen von Entwicklern, die anonym geblieben sind; grundsätzlich nennt das PSM keine Namen, und die Aussagen sind von Sony noch nicht offizell bestätigt worden:
> 
> - In den USA sollen sich weitaus mehr Spiele für die PS3 in Arbeit befinden, als ursprünglich angenommen.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (3. Februar 2006)

*Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



> Ein Sony-Sprecher hat gegenüber Reuters bestätigt, dass die PlayStation3 im Frühjahr 2006 ausgeliefert wird; ein Territorium nannte er nicht, am wahrscheinlichsten ist aber Japan.



_gamefront_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Bonkic am 03.02.2006 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ein Sony-Sprecher hat gegenüber Reuters bestätigt, dass die PlayStation3 im Frühjahr 2006 ausgeliefert wird; ein Territorium nannte er nicht, am wahrscheinlichsten ist aber Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> _gamefront_



Also so langsam wirds aber eng mit dem Frühjahr   Wird das ein Blitzrelease? Am Wochenende vorgestellt und am Montag im Laden *g*


die anderen Infos klingen recht interessant. Das Onlineangebot sollte ja ausgebaut werden - leider wieder mal nichts offizielles. Ich hoffe btw, dass auch ein ausgebauter Onlinemodus kostenlos bleibt, dass ich finde ich persönlich im Moment sehr reizvoll an der PS2.


----------



## DieEule (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*

Also ich hab mal gelesen (weiss aber leider nicht mehr wo) dass Sony die Playstation3 erst herbst 06 bringen will. ist garnicht so lange her...


----------



## LordMephisto (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				DieEule am 03.02.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab mal gelesen (weiss aber leider nicht mehr wo) dass Sony die Playstation3 erst herbst 06 bringen will. ist garnicht so lange her...



Ja ungefähr 3 Stunden   


			
				Bonkic am 03.02.2006 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> > -* Die PS3 soll im Herbst 2006 in den USA erscheinen*. Wann der Online-Dienst der PS3 starten wird, ist unklar. Da aber Starttitel mit Online-Funktionen ausgestattet werden, sollte der Dienst wohl zum Verkaufsstart bereit sein.
> 
> 
> 
> _gamefront_


----------



## Solon25 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360 ist besser - gefeuert*



			
				Stryfe am 03.02.2006 07:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 02.02.2006 18:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, ging eher darum das ich es mies fand wie manchmal mit "Gewerblichen Kollegen" umgegangen wurde... *Gerechtigkeitsfimmel hab* 

Ansonsten läuft alles glatt 



			
				Solidus_Dave am 03.02.2006 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Also so langsam wirds aber eng mit dem Frühjahr   Wird das ein Blitzrelease? Am Wochenende vorgestellt und am Montag im Laden *g*


Schau doch bitte mal in den Kalender wann Frühlingsanfang-/ende ist 

Die haben noch massig Zeit


----------



## Exo-Anubis (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				LordMephisto am 03.02.2006 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> DieEule am 03.02.2006 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab zumindest gelesen, dass sie im März 2006 in Japan kommt

folgendes hab ich in der Hoffnung geschrieben, dass dem irgendjemand Aufmerksamkeit schenkt, also ist es uninterresant

Ich kauf mir im juli nach der berufsschule einen PC, im Jänner 2007 dann warscheinlich die PS3 wen es sie bis dahin in Österreich gibt.

Schon allein wegen Metal Gear Solid 4.
Was kommen eigentlich für TOPSPIELE für die PS3?
Ich kenn folgende:
Ace Combat 6
Gran Turismo 5 (wird schon entwickelt)
Metal Gear Solid 4 (wird schon entwickelt)
Killzone 3 (wird schon entwickelt)

Mein Bruder holt sich dann vielleicht die Nintendo Revolution weden Super Smash Brothers

Die Xbox 360 kauf ich mir grundsätzlich nicht weil sie von Microsoft kommt.
weitere Gründe:
 - keine HD-DVD-Unterstützung für Filme
 - fällt angeblich je nach Aufstellungsort schon nach 1 Stunde aus
 - Grafikvorsprung hält sich in Grenzen
 - bis auf Halo 3 keine wirklich guten Spiele in Sicht


----------



## JohnCarpenter (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



> ...
> Die Xbox 360 kauf ich mir grundsätzlich nicht weil sie von Microsoft kommt.
> weitere Gründe:
> - keine HD-DVD-Unterstützung für Filme
> ...


Hoffe du benutzt auch grundsätzlich kein Windows.
M$ hats immerhin geschafft, eine Next Gen-Konsole mit mehr oder weniger verschmerzbaren Schwächen auf den Markt zu bringen. Die Rechenleistung und das Hardwarelayout scheinen jedenfalls stimmig und mit Potential verbunden zu sein.
Bei der PS3 ist echt noch alles möglich (vom Next-Gen Überflieger bis zum Rohrkrepierer) und man liest z.T. widersprüchliche Sachen.
Einige wirklich gute 360 Titel:
Alan Wake, Elder Scrolls 4 (nicht exklusiv, aber mit Konsole billiger als ne aktuelle Grafikkarte)
Mass Effect
Gears of War
Final Fantasy XI
Huxley
Lost Planet
etc.


----------



## Stryfe (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 03.02.2006 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Xbox 360 kauf ich mir grundsätzlich nicht weil sie von Microsoft kommt.
> weitere Gründe:
> - keine HD-DVD-Unterstützung für Filme
> - fällt angeblich je nach Aufstellungsort schon nach 1 Stunde aus
> ...



Hm. Das kenne ich doch alles irgendwo her.

Ich habe die XBOX auch gemieden wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Weil sie von MS war. Die 360 habe ich mir gekauft, weil ich mittlerweile vom PC die Nase voll habe (aufruesten/installieren/rumkonfigurieren/einseitiges Spieleangebot), und nicht Glaube, dass Sony uns in Europa vor 2007 in irgendeiner Weise "begluecken" wird. Vom zu erwartenden Preis der PS3 mal ganz abgesehen. Andere Kaufgruende fuer die 360 waren die Tatsache, dass MS diesmal vermehrt japanische Hersteller verpflichten konnte, sowie die Tatsache, dass das Geraet mit 300 Euro halb geschenkt ist. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.

Und obwohl ich immer noch alles andere als ein MS-Fanboy bin, muss ich sagen, dass ich bislang noch mit keiner Konsole beim Start so zufrieden war, von seeligen SNES-Tagen mal abgesehen. Aber da war ich zwoelf, und das laesst sich schwer mit heute vergleichen.

Die Konsole funktioniert einwandfrei bei mir, genauso wie die meines Bekannten, der sich, ganz nebenbei bemerkt, mit der 360 die erste Konsole seines Lebens gekauft hat. Und bei dem hatte ich die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben, dass das irgendwann mal passiert. Selbst wenn ich irgendwann einen Ausfall haette: Meine erste PS ist irgendwann auch in den Muell gewandert, weil Sony meinte, es sei wahnsinnig clever, das Netzteil neben das Plastiklaufwerk zu bauen. Wenn meine 360 morgen den Geist aufgibt, weiss ich immerhin, dass ich innerhalb von ein paar Tagen eine Ersatzkonsole bekomme, und zwar frei Haus.

Das Geraet ist einfach herrlich, was den Entspannungsfaktor angeht. Von den sanft geschwungenen Linien des Dashboards - ich lese zuviel EDGE, eindeutig - ueber den Feierabendflash den ich von Geometry Wars Retro Evolved bekomme stimmte einfach alles. Gut, dass das Dashboard ab und an mal ein Update braucht finde ich nicht so prickelnd, aber da fangen wir besser gar nicht erst mit der PSP an. Und damit, dass Sony diese Firmwareupdates bei der PS3 gar als Feature anpreisen will. Es ist eben nicht mehr alles genau so, wie zur Pionierzeit der modernen Konsolen.

Und was die Spiele anbelangt, ja, die sehen oft noch nicht hundertprozent nach Next-Gen aus. Wenn ich jetzt aber die PS2 zum Vergleich heranziehe, na ja... die PS2 war die einzige Konsole, die ich nach Start wieder verkauft habe, weil fast ein Jahr wirklich ueberhaupt nichts da war, was den Preis des Geraets gerechtfertigt haette. Ridge Racer V? Fantavision? Da sind mir PGR3 und Kameo doch lieber. Bei letzterem sitzt sogar meine Frau mit vor dem Bildschirm, um zuzusehen. Und bis die PS3 mal in den Startloechern steht, sehen auch die Spiele auf der 360 schon ganz anders aus. Wenn ich die HD-Trailer der Ingame-Szenen von Gears of War ansehe, weiss ich, was mich erwartet.

Zu guter letzt ist es erstaunlich, wie MS meine Meinung ueber die Online-Anbindung von Konsolen geandert hat. Meine letzte Erfahrung diesbezueglich war der/die/das Dreamcast. Ueber diese "Funktionalitaet" wuerde ich jetzt aber gerne den Mantel des Schweigens huellen. Surfen auf dem Fernseher? Yeah, baby, yeah! Der XBOX-Live Marketplace hingegen? Genial. Mit Geometry Wars - Retro Evolved habe ich das erste mal ein Spiel gegen Bezahlung heruntergeladen, noch so etwas, was ich mir nie haette vorstellen koennen. Aber fuer so einen Pausenquickie im Wert von 5 Euro finde ich das System aeusserst passend. Und wenn es irgendwann mal wieder Festplatten gibt, wird bei mir noch eine weitere Mauer fallen.

...

Ach herrje, ich muss einkaufen.

-njStryfe-


----------



## Bonkic (5. Februar 2006)

*Reggie Fils-Aime im Interview*



> Die EGM (Electronic Gaming Monthly) führte ein Interview mit Reggie Fils-Aime, dem chief marketing officer of Nintendo bezüglich dem Revolution Controller, der Onlinestrategie und einer möglichen Verbindung mit dem DS. Die wichtigsten Aussagen hier zusammengefasst:
> 
> 
> - Auf die Frage ob es weitere Funktionen beim Revolution gibt als die bisher geizeigten meinte Reggie, dass im Mai diesen Jahres auf der E3 2006 vieles enthüllt werden wird, dannach noch mehr und zur Einführung des Revolution auf den Markt dann noch mehr.
> ...



_consolewars_


----------



## Exo-Anubis (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 03.02.2006 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> > ...
> > Die Xbox 360 kauf ich mir grundsätzlich nicht weil sie von Microsoft kommt.
> > weitere Gründe:
> > - keine HD-DVD-Unterstützung für Filme
> ...



Windows benutz ich nur zum Spielen, sonst Suse Linux.

Gears of War, das hat schon was, aber Hxley erscheint auch für PC (angeblich)


----------



## Stryfe (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 06.02.2006 08:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Windows benutz ich nur zum Spielen, sonst Suse Linux.



Ah so. Windows nur zum Spielen kaufen (und davon gehen wir ja mal aus) ist in Ordnung. Die 360 zum Spielen kaufen, das geht nicht. Seltsame Logik.

-njStryfe-


----------



## Bonkic (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Stryfe am 07.02.2006 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Exo-Anubis am 06.02.2006 08:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





konsolenphobie ist definitionsgemäss eine "krankhafte angst",  so was lässt sich nicht logisch erklären. 

sieht man auch immer wieder daran, dass die betroffenen hier im forum keinerlei rationalen argumenten zugänglich sind. 

wir müssen also mitleid mit ihnen haben, denn heilung ist, soweit ich weiss, bislang kaum möglich .


----------



## Stryfe (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Bonkic am 07.02.2006 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ...konsolenphobie...



Eigentlich sollte der Ausdruck mal in die Wikipedia. Ist ja mittlerweile weit genug verbreitet.




			
				Bonkic am 07.02.2006 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> wir müssen also mitleid mit ihnen haben, denn heilung ist, soweit ich weiss, bislang kaum möglich .



Wenn ich bedenke, seitdem ich das erste Geraet hatte das irgendwelche bunten Bildchen auf den Bildschirm zaubert (siehe Avatarbild) war es mir und meinen Freunden immer sowas von wurstegal ob sich das Ding jetzt Konsole nennt oder Computer. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, eine Haelfte dieser Spielerlebnisse nicht gehabt zu haben... da waere mein Hobby um einiges aermer.

-njStryfe-


----------



## Exo-Anubis (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Stryfe am 07.02.2006 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Exo-Anubis am 06.02.2006 08:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WinXP war schon beim PC dabei.


----------



## Stryfe (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 08.02.2006 08:37 schrieb:
			
		

> WinXP war schon beim PC dabei.



Also geschenkt wuerdest Du die 360 schon nehmen, ja?

-njStryfe-


----------



## blog (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*

Ich halte eigentlich von Sonys Entwicklungskünsten nich allzuviel. Ihr fast Monopol hat die PS seither den vielen guten Entwicklern zu verdanken, die es geschickt geschafft haben, die Konsole zu einem absoluten Mainstream Objekt zu vermarkten, bis es allgemein als unglaublich "cool" galt, eine PS zu besitzen.

Das haben imo vorher weder Sega noch Nintendo geschafft. Als damals die PS1 mit dem Saturn und dem N64 um die Vorherrschafft im Konsolenlager gekämpft hatte, hatte eigentlich schon damals Sony die technisch schlechtesten Voraussetzungen.

Bei der nächsten Konsolengeneration ein ähnliches Bild. Die PS2 war keine technische Überkonsole, selbst der wesentlich ältere dreamcast konnte noch gut mit PS2 mithalten, trotzdem hat die PS2 es geschafft, sich mehr oder weniger an der Spitze zu halten.

Ich finde es gut, dass die Wx-Box ein wenig am Thron von Sony wackelt, der User kann sich nur freuen.

Ich glaube aber, das die Konsolenmeisterschaft sich nicht nur aufgrund der besseren technik entscheiden wird, die Vergangenheit hat ja bewiesen, dass da noch ganz andere Kriterien eine Rolle spielen


----------



## Exo-Anubis (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Stryfe am 08.02.2006 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Exo-Anubis am 08.02.2006 08:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja




			
				blog am 08.02.2006 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte eigentlich von Sonys Entwicklungskünsten nich allzuviel. Ihr fast Monopol hat die PS seither den vielen guten Entwicklern zu verdanken, die es geschickt geschafft haben, die Konsole zu einem absoluten Mainstream Objekt zu vermarkten, bis es allgemein als unglaublich "cool" galt, eine PS zu besitzen.
> 
> Das haben imo vorher weder Sega noch Nintendo geschafft. Als damals die PS1 mit dem Saturn und dem N64 um die Vorherrschafft im Konsolenlager gekämpft hatte, hatte eigentlich schon damals Sony die technisch schlechtesten Voraussetzungen.



Ich glaube du verwechelst da was. Die PlayStation 1 hatte beispielsweise die doppelte Speicherbandbreite wie ein N64. Und während Nintendo noch auf Kasetten als Speichermedien setzte, hatte die PS1 schon CD-Laufwerke.



			
				blog am 08.02.2006 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der nächsten Konsolengeneration ein ähnliches Bild. Die PS2 war keine technische Überkonsole, selbst der wesentlich ältere dreamcast konnte noch gut mit PS2 mithalten, trotzdem hat die PS2 es geschafft, sich mehr oder weniger an der Spitze zu halten.




Ende 2000 war die PS2 vielleicht keine technische Überkonsole, aber allen anderen Geräten (außer High-End PCs) technisch weit überlegen. Außer du hast in deine Dreamcast ein DVD-Laufwerk eingebaut und die reslichen Eigenschaften mindestens verdoppelt. Und da mehr als 60% aller verkauften Konsolen PS2s waren, würde ich annehmen, dass sie sich eher mehr an der Spietze gehalten hat.




			
				blog am 08.02.2006 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es gut, dass die Wx-Box ein wenig am Thron von Sony wackelt, der User kann sich nur freuen.



Die X-Box (abgeleitet von Wx-Box) wackelt zwar nur am Thron, aber freuen werden sich nur wenige darüber.



			
				blog am 08.02.2006 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube aber, das die Konsolenmeisterschaft sich nicht nur aufgrund der besseren technik entscheiden wird, die Vergangenheit hat ja bewiesen, dass da noch ganz andere Kriterien eine Rolle spielen



Ja z.B. Invativität. Micrsoft hat ja mehrere innovative Sachen in der X-Box, zum Beispiel... ähm. Mir fällt gerade nichts ein. Achja! Gar nichts! 
Die X-Box hat nichts, was eine PS2 oder eine Camecube nicht auch hat, außer hässliches Aussehen.

Die PS 2 kann da mit Eye-Toy punkten. Die GC z.B. mit Gameboy Player.
Ehrlich gesagt: Außer Halo und Dead or Alive gibts für die X-Box nicht besonderes.

Aber manche werden es wohl nie lernen...


----------



## LordMephisto (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 08.02.2006 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube du verwechelst da was. Die PlayStation 1 hatte beispielsweise die doppelte Speicherbandbreite wie ein N64. Und während Nintendo noch auf Kasetten als Speichermedien setzte, hatte die PS1 schon CD-Laufwerke.


Jepp und ausserdem war der Saturn in 3D der PS unterlegen. Die starke 2D Leistung des Saturn hat zu der Zeit keinen wirklich interessiert.


----------



## Solon25 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 08.02.2006 08:37 schrieb:
			
		

> WinXP war schon beim PC dabei.


Soll auch PC's geben wo MAC schon bei ist...  Handvoll Games gibt es dafür auch, falls dir neben den Office Anwendungen usw. langweilig werden sollte..


----------



## Exo-Anubis (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Solon25 am 08.02.2006 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Exo-Anubis am 08.02.2006 08:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bis auf WoW kenn ich keine gutes Spiele, die unter WoW laufen.
Zum PC: Hab einen Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo 600, WinXP SP1


----------



## Stryfe (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 08.02.2006 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Stryfe am 08.02.2006 13:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, da habe ich aber schlechte Neuigkeiten fuer dich: Microsoft wuerde an den Spielen die Du dir dann kaufst Geld verdienen. Denn auf Konsolen druecken die Publisher Lizenzgebuehren an den Hersteller ab.

Oh, und bevor ich es vergesse: MS macht mit jeder Konsole geschaetzte 300 Euro Verlust. Wenn Du es den boesen Teufeln in Redmond also mal so richtig heimzahlen willst, solltest Du dir so ein Teil besorgen...

-njStryfe-


----------



## Zerogoki (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



> Die PlayStation 1 hatte beispielsweise die doppelte Speicherbandbreite wie ein N64.



das mag ja sein abe rim ganzen hatte dir n64 ne bessere leistung als ne ps1 auser bei den texturen..naja beim n64 waren sie teilweise verwaschen bei den shclechten games und bei der ps 1 waren si ehalt so 4eckig.
n64 konnte mehr polygonen machen und hatte keine ladezeioten das hab ich persönlich genial  gefunden bei der ps 1 musst eman warten bis man alt und grau wird...das hab ich gehasst und die module  hatten genug speicher ause rhalt für videos und grössere reden von spielern..


----------



## blog (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 08.02.2006 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube du verwechelst da was. Die PlayStation 1 hatte beispielsweise die doppelte Speicherbandbreite wie ein N64. Und während Nintendo noch auf Kasetten als Speichermedien setzte, hatte die PS1 schon CD-Laufwerke.



Das war von Nintendo ne bewusste Entscheidung das kein CD-Laufwerk verbaut wird, hatte zB den Vorteil der geringeren Ladezeiten



			
				Exo-Anubis am 08.02.2006 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ende 2000 war die PS2 vielleicht keine technische Überkonsole, aber allen anderen Geräten (außer High-End PCs) technisch weit überlegen. Außer du hast in deine Dreamcast ein DVD-Laufwerk eingebaut und die reslichen Eigenschaften mindestens verdoppelt. Und da mehr als 60% aller verkauften Konsolen PS2s waren, würde ich annehmen, dass sie sich eher mehr an der Spietze gehalten hat.



Selbst wenn die PS2 dem Dreamcast auf dem Papier doppelt überlegen war (was ich nich glaube), dann hat es der Fernseher nicht gezeigt



			
				Exo-Anubis am 08.02.2006 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Die X-Box (abgeleitet von Wx-Box) wackelt zwar nur am Thron, aber freuen werden sich nur wenige darüber.



Warum sollte man sich nicht darüber freuen? Glaubst du hier sind nur Sony Fanatiker die in Tränen ausbrechen wenn MS Marktanteile gewinnt? Ein Preiskampf zwischen MS und Sony kann dem user ja nur gut tun.



			
				Exo-Anubis am 08.02.2006 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja z.B. Invativität. Micrsoft hat ja mehrere innovative Sachen in der X-Box, zum Beispiel... ähm. Mir fällt gerade nichts ein. Achja! Gar nichts!
> Die X-Box hat nichts, was eine PS2 oder eine Camecube nicht auch hat, außer hässliches Aussehen.



Und wo bleibt die Innovativität bei der PS3? Nicht falsch verstehen, bin kein MS Fan oder ähnliches, aber dieses only Sony gerede is genauso unerträglich

PS: Ich besitze garkeine Konsole (mehr)


----------



## LordMephisto (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 08.02.2006 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja z.B. Invativität. Micrsoft hat ja mehrere innovative Sachen in der X-Box, zum Beispiel... ähm.


Wie wäre es mit XBoxLive? Nenn mir ne Konsole die Online derart Erfolgreich ist? Sega hatte gute ansätze, die Umsetzung war aber für die Katz. Sony hat die Entwicklung fast total verpennt.
XBLive ist zwar auch nicht perfekt, aber die Umsetzung ist MS vorbildlich gelungen.



			
				blog am 08.02.2006 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wo bleibt die Innovativität bei der PS3?


Die muss erstmal erscheinen, bevor man da was zu sagen kann. Das was man z.b. zum Online Angebot bisher gehört hat klingt ja schonmal ganz nett.


----------



## blog (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				LordMephisto am 08.02.2006 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Die muss erstmal erscheinen, bevor man da was zu sagen kann. Das was man z.b. zum Online Angebot bisher gehört hat klingt ja schonmal ganz nett.



Wollte damit sagen, dass Sony auch noch nichts bahnbrechendes vorgestellt hat.

Eye Toy is imo nichts wirkliches Innovatives. Körperertüchtigung am Fernseher zu ermöglichen ist nichts wirklich neues und war es auch Zu Zeiten Eye Toys nich, also nichts "wirklich" innovatives. Geklappt hats allerdings und Sony benutzt es jetzt als Zugpferd


----------



## LordMephisto (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				blog am 09.02.2006 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 08.02.2006 23:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber grade Eye Toy 2 für die PES3 scheint doch recht innovativ zu werden. 

Die Frage ist halt ob es schon innovativ ist, wenn man eine Grundidee soweit perfektioniert das die breite Masse davon begeistert werden kann. Und das hat Sony mit Eye Toy durchaus geschafft. Wenn sie das dann als innovation verkaufen kann ich dem durchaus zustimmen.


----------



## Solon25 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				LordMephisto am 08.02.2006 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit XBoxLive? Nenn mir ne Konsole die Online derart Erfolgreich ist? Sega hatte gute ansätze, die Umsetzung war aber für die Katz. Sony hat die Entwicklung fast total verpennt.
> XBLive ist zwar auch nicht perfekt, aber die Umsetzung ist MS vorbildlich gelungen.


Vergess dabei nicht dass das Online zocken über X-Box Live 60€ im Jahr kostet die nicht jeder bereit ist hinzublättern... Das ist in meinen Augen eine "Bremse"....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Solon25 am 09.02.2006 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 08.02.2006 23:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicherlich ist es eine Bremse. Allerdings IMO keine schlechte. Es verhindert dadurch schon etwas, daß jeder einfach online zocken kann. Klar gibt es bei Live auch den einen oder andern Typen, der etwas zu heiß gebadet wurde, doch gerade im Vergleich zum PC sind es IMO deutliche weniger solcher Typen. Wenn man etwas schaut, dann ist man mit 50€ pro Jahr oder zum Einstieg mit Spiel + 12 Monate für 50-55€ noch recht preiswert dabei. Gut muß jeder für sich wissen, was und ob er bereit ist zu zahlen. Aber 4,16€ im Monat halte ich nicht für zu viel. Sicherlich sind MMORPGs etwas anders, aber wie man an WoW sehen kann sind die Leute bereut zu zahlen. Inzwischen gibt es zwar auf der 360 Demos und CO kostenlos für alle, doch gerade wenn ich mal vergleiche, was ich ab und zu für das eine oder andere OXM ausgegeben habe, weil es keine andere Möglichkeit gab an Demos zu kommen, dann fällt es mir zumindest noch leichter etwa 4€ pro Monat zu verkraften.
Mal abwarten, was Sony auf die Beine stellt, wie das angenommen wird und was MS dann macht.


----------



## LordMephisto (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Solon25 am 09.02.2006 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Vergess dabei nicht dass das Online zocken über X-Box Live 60€ im Jahr kostet die nicht jeder bereit ist hinzublättern... Das ist in meinen Augen eine "Bremse"....


Sicher, ich würde das auch nicht bezahlen   
Trotzdem ist das ein gutes Konzept das MS da bietet.


----------



## Flyer24 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*

Meine Xbox360 ist im Ar*** ,
Freezes und Abstürze ohne Ende und das obwohl ich das angeblich fehlerfreie Premium-Paket hab , jetzt senden mir die doch tatsächlich eine leere Verpackung zu, bin schon mal gespannt, welcher Schrott aus der RMA zurückkommt und ob ich dann immer noch Ohrstöpsel gegen das DVD-LW brauche ......
Finde das ganze nur noch lächerlich


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Februar 2006)

*Infos zur PS3 und FarCry Xbox 360 Version*

Zum einen gibt es hier ein interessantes Vergleichsvideo zwischen der PC und Xbox 360 Version von FarCry (Die Konsolenversion basiert auf einem überarbeiteten FarCry Instincts und dem offiziellen AddOn, welches im März zusammen mit der Xbox 36 Fassung rauskommt.)



> Die Kollegen von Kikizo durften bei 3 verschiedenen Entwicklern weltweit auf den Developmentkits der PlayStation 3 spielen, die Sony letzten Monat an die Entwickler verschickt hat. Einer dieser Developer sei sehr prominent, laut Kikizo, aber alle Quellen werden annonym gehalten. Außerdem dürfen Kikizo keine Details oder spezifischen Angaben zu den Spielen machen.
> Hier sind ihre Spieleindrücke zusammen gefasst:
> 
> - Die finale Hardware sei noch nicht fertiggestellt, aber ziemlich nah dran.
> ...



http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=10890


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: Infos zur PS3 und FarCry Xbox 360 Version*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.02.2006 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> - Der Entwickler meinte, dass es nicht möglich sei die Qualität von Pixar-Renderfilmen in Echtzeit in 1080p und 60 Bildern pro Sekunde zu erreichen. Filme an denen 200 Mann über 18 Monate auf Renderfarmen arbeiten seien nicht vergleichbar mit Echtzeit-Technologie.




ach nee - welche überraschung. 



> Aber wenn man auf Pixars ersten Renderfilm zurückblickt, wäre dieser in Echtzeit auch auf dem N64, sogar auf der PSone möglich.



erklär mir mal bitte jemand diese argumentation ( mal abgesehen adavon, dass ich das arg bezweifele)  .


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2006)

*XBox für 109 €*



> Allen war eigentlich klar, dass nach Erscheinen der Xbox 360 der Preis der "alten" Xbox rapide nach unten gehen wird. Zumindest in Frankreich wurden diese Vermutungen nun bestätigt.
> 
> Denn die Konsole selbst wird dort bald zu einem Preis von nur 109 Euro zu haben sein. Außerdem könnt Ihr für gerade einmal 10 Euro mehr, also für 119 Euro, die Konsole plus Forza Motorsport, Peter Jacksons King Kong oder auch Need for Speed Most Wanted ergattern.
> Wann der Preis der Xbox auch in Deutschland so zurück gehen wird, ist bislang noch unklar, allerdigns kann es auch bei uns eigentlich nicht mehr lange dauern.



_gamion_

auch bei uns dürfte eine preissenkung wohl nicht mehr besonders lange auf sich warten lassen.


ps:

könnte mal bitte jemand wieder den thread titel ändern (dürfte ja inzwischen jeder gemerkt haben, dass die xbox360 im dez. letzten jahres auf den markt gekommen ist    ) .


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: XBox für 109 €*



			
				Bonkic am 12.02.2006 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> auch bei uns dürfte eine preissenkung wohl nicht mehr besonders lange auf sich warten lassen.


Gab hierzulande ja auch schon ne Aktion von IMO Saturn, die haben die Konsole für 99€ rausgehauen.


----------



## Exo-Anubis (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Stryfe am 08.02.2006 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Exo-Anubis am 08.02.2006 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach meinen Informationen machen sie pro Konsole 100€ Verlust, aber das tut nichts zur Sache. Vielleicht sollte man die Konsolen einfach zerstören...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 13.02.2006 09:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meinen Informationen machen sie pro Konsole 100€ Verlust, aber das tut nichts zur Sache. Vielleicht sollte man die Konsolen einfach zerstören...


Eine Subvention pro Konsole (Bei der Xbox 360 etwa 300$) ist - insbesondere zur Anfangszeit - eine ganz normale Sache. Schließlich sollen ja viele so ein Gerät kaufen.


----------



## Stryfe (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Neues zur PS 3  - Teil 2*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 13.02.2006 09:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man die Konsolen einfach zerstören...



Dieses Statement erscheint mir _so_ sinnlos, dass mir nichtmal eine schnippische Antwort darauf einfaellt. Glueckwunsch.

-njStryfe-


----------



## Solon25 (13. Februar 2006)

*Revealed: Hacker Unlocks Web-Surfing on Xbox 360*

_Feb 11, 2006 @ 2:11pm

Summary: A software hack allows you to surf the web on your Xbox 360. 

Full: 
The Xbox 360 modding community sure isn't resting on its laurels. 

A resourceful coder has 

A unlocked a way to surf the web on an Xbox 360. If you've got an internet connection and a PC with Windows Media Center Edition, you can try it, too (though it obviously falls under the realm of "try at your own risk"). 

One concession: you can't enter any text, even with a USB keyboard (yet). But it supports full browsing functionality via the Xbox 360's media remote. 

The report also claims that surfing the web on your Xbox 360 carries an unexpected protection that makes it extremely unlikely to catch a virus online (though, of course, your mileage may vary)._

Quelle


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Revealed: Hacker Unlocks Web-Surfing on Xbox 360*

Naja, ein richtiger Hack ist es nicht. Gibt es ja auch für die unterschiedlichsten Videotypen wie DivX und CO. Da wird einfach das Bild vom PC über Windows Media an die Xbox übertragen mehr nicht. Ist einfach ein Transcoder-Plugin für die Windows Media Edition. Stand auch vor einiger Zeit auch im Blog auf dreisechzig.net.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Februar 2006)

*[PS ³] Technische Präsentation am 22.02.06*



> Sony Computer Entertainment Europe wird an der IGDA in London am 22.02.06 teilnehmen. George Bain, Developer Support Manager der SCEE Technology Group, gibt Entwicklern einen Einblick in die PlayStation3-Spiele-Herstellung und spricht über die neuen Entwicklungs-Tools.
> 
> Die PlayStation3 soll auf dieser technischen Präsentation vorgestellt werden: Teilnehmer erhalten einen Überblick über die Systemarchitektur, den Cell-Prozessor, den Grafik-Chip RSX und das Blu-ray Medium.



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (15. Februar 2006)

*[PS ³] Paramount erwartet Veröffentlichung im Sept. in den USA*



> Die PlayStation3 soll in den USA frühestens ab September 2006 auf den Markt kommen. Das sagte Tom Lesinski, President of Worldwide Home Entertainment von Paramount Pictures, im Gespräch mit ITmedia. Lesinski beruft sich auf Bestätigungen mehrerer Spiele-Publisher.
> 
> Offiziell gibt Sony den Auslieferungstermin der PlayStation3 mit Frühjahr 2006 an, ohne ein Territorium zu nennen.



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (15. Februar 2006)

*[PS ³] HDD kein Standard*



> Sony Computer Entertainment machte bisher keine klaren Aussagen bezüglich der 2,5-Zoll-Wechselfestplatte der PS3. Die US-Niederlassung gibt nun auf PlayStation.com eindeutig an, dass die Festplatte (auch Memory Sticks, SD-Cards und Compact-Flash-Speicherkarten) lediglich optional zum Verkauf angeboten wird, aber nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten ist.
> 
> Ob ein Bundle mit Platte geplant ist, wurde bislang nicht bekanntgegeben.



_consolewars_


mmmh - ob das so clever ist....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] HDD kein Standard*



			
				Bonkic am 15.02.2006 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> > Sony Computer Entertainment machte bisher keine klaren Aussagen bezüglich der 2,5-Zoll-Wechselfestplatte der PS3. Die US-Niederlassung gibt nun auf PlayStation.com eindeutig an, dass die Festplatte (auch Memory Sticks, SD-Cards und Compact-Flash-Speicherkarten) lediglich optional zum Verkauf angeboten wird, aber nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten ist.
> >
> > Ob ein Bundle mit Platte geplant ist, wurde bislang nicht bekanntgegeben.
> 
> ...



Also DAS ist nun nicht neu. Schon viele Monate lang bekannt, seit der ersten Präsentation, wie man hier nachlesen kann


> Press Releases
> *16/05/2005*
> [...]
> 
> * Storage media (HDD, “Memory Stick”, SD memory card, and CompactFlash) are sold separately


----------



## Bonkic (17. Februar 2006)

*(Angebliche) Details zum NRev*



> - Der Controller des Nintendo Revolution funktioniert auch auf dem Gamecube, zumindest der des Development-Kits.
> 
> 
> - Das Development Kit des Revolution ist einem Gamecube sehr ähnlich und hat ähnliche Ein- und Ausgänge und ist ein Indiz dafür, dass die finale Hardware nicht ganz so stark sein wird wie erwartet.
> ...



zur quelle schreibt _consolewars_ :



> Wir von Consolewars.de hatten die Möglichkeit mit einer Nintendo nahen Entwicklerquelle über den Nintendo DS Browser und über den Nintendo Revolution zu sprechen. Dabei haben wir interessante Informationen erhalten und wollen euch diese nicht vorenthalten.
> *Aus Gründen der Diskretion müssen wird die Quelle anonym halten, aber euch sei versichert, dass sie sehr glaubwürdig ist.*



_consolewars_


kann sich jeder selbst seinen teil denken, obwohl das alles nicht zu unrealistisch klingt.

die einzig interessante information ist - für mich - ohnehin die optionale abspielbarkeit von dvd`s.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] HDD kein Standard*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.02.2006 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Also DAS ist nun nicht neu. Schon viele Monate lang bekannt, seit der ersten Präsentation,




für mich war das bislang noch nicht endgültig.

aber na ja - hab` ich wohl was verpasst.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Februar 2006)

*[PS ³]*



> Tetsuhiko Yasuda, Managing Director von Sony Computer Entertainment Asia, erwähnte, dass Sony über 100 Millionen PlayStation 3 Konsolen ausliefern will. Auch hätte Sony bisher noch immer keinen Festgesetzten Zeitraum, und auch noch keinen Preis für die PS3. Man will jedoch die Konsole in ganz Asien gleichzeitig auf den Markt bringen. Ein Weltweiter Launch am selben Tag, ist durch die verschiedenen Internet-Infrastrukturen in jedem individuellen Markt, nicht möglich.
> 
> Zudem sagte Yasuda, dass man die Xbox nicht als Konkurrenz sieht. Vielmehr erwägt Sony, dass sie mit Microsoft vielleicht irgendwann zusammen Spiele entwicklen könnten.



_consolewars_


----------



## Stryfe (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: [PS ³]*



			
				Bonkic am 17.02.2006 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Weltweiter Launch am selben Tag, ist durch die verschiedenen Internet-Infrastrukturen in jedem individuellen Markt, nicht möglich.



Hm, da benutzt Sony wohl ein anderes Internet als Microsoft. Mit Live hat es meines Wissens jedenfalls vom Start weg keine Probleme gegeben.

-njStryfe-


----------



## Bonkic (19. Februar 2006)

*[PS ³] Produktionskosten bei 900 $ ?*



> Laut einem Bericht der Investmentfirma Merill Lynch sollen die Produktionskosten aber bei ca. 900$ liegen. Wie will Sony nun aber den Verkaufspreis möglichst tief halten, damit die Käufer nicht zum billigeren Konkurrenzprodukt greifen?
> Als Möglichkeit bietet sich an, die Erscheinung um ca. ein Jahr zu verschieben, sodass die Komponenten günstiger zu verbauen sind.
> Sony will jedoch die PS 3 für etwa 300€ noch in diesem Frühjahr veröffentlichen.



_game7/ consolewars_

1. wurde der frühjahrs termin schon - wenn auch indirekt - abgeblasen
2. von 300 € war nie die rede, realistisch sind wohl 400 bei erscheinen (in europa wohlgemerkt und bis die konsole hier erscheint könnte ja in der tat noch 1 jahr vergehen) . 
3. jetzt lassen wir die produktionskosten noch um 100 $ niedriger liegen und schon läge eine subvention im üblichen rahmen - trotz blu-ray


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Februar 2006)

*Verwirrspiel um PS3-Termin: Sony widerspricht Merrill Lynch Bericht / Verspätung möglich / Japan-Start wohl im Frühjahr*



> 20.02.06 - Sony hat einem Bericht von Merrill Lynch widersprochen, wonach sich die Auslieferung der PlayStation3 in Japan auf Herbst 2006 verschieben würde; in den USA soll die Konsole laut Merrill Lynch erst Ende 2006 oder Anfang 2007 auf den Markt kommen.
> 
> Sony-Sprecher Kei Sakaguchi bestätigte gegenüber Bloomberg, dass die Konsole wie geplant im Frühjahr 2006 in Japan erscheinen soll. Es ist das erste Mal, dass Sony ein Territorium für den Frühjahrs-Termin nennt.
> 
> ...



_Gamefront.de_


----------



## Exo-Anubis (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verwirrspiel um PS3-Termin: Sony widerspricht Merrill Lynch Bericht / Verspätung möglich / Japan-Start wohl im Frühjahr*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.02.2006 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> > 20.02.06 - Sony hat einem Bericht von Merrill Lynch widersprochen, wonach sich die Auslieferung der PlayStation3 in Japan auf Herbst 2006 verschieben würde; in den USA soll die Konsole laut Merrill Lynch erst Ende 2006 oder Anfang 2007 auf den Markt kommen.
> >
> > Sony-Sprecher Kei Sakaguchi bestätigte gegenüber Bloomberg, dass die Konsole wie geplant im Frühjahr 2006 in Japan erscheinen soll. Es ist das erste Mal, dass Sony ein Territorium für den Frühjahrs-Termin nennt.
> >
> ...



Ich finde es gibt jetzt langsam genung von Zitaten, bei welchen noch jemand dazu schreibt von wem


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verwirrspiel um PS3-Termin: Sony widerspricht Merrill Lynch Bericht / Verspätung möglich / Japan-Start wohl im Frühjahr*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 20.02.2006 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es gibt jetzt langsam genung von Zitaten, bei welchen noch jemand dazu schreibt von wem


Sorry, aber ne Quellenangabe gehört dazu. Alles andere wäre Blödsinn. Zum einen übernimmt man ja Material einer andern Seite und da ist es schon das Minimum, wenn man einfach was kopiert, die Quelle anzugeben. Außerdem findet man dort meist Links, Screens und CO.


----------



## Exo-Anubis (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verwirrspiel um PS3-Termin: Sony widerspricht Merrill Lynch Bericht / Verspätung möglich / Japan-Start wohl im Frühjahr*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.02.2006 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Exo-Anubis am 20.02.2006 12:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur um weiter zu kritisieren:
Warum schreibt dann nicht derjenige die Quelle dazu, der den Post gemacht und zwar im selben Post wie das Zitat? Sonst bekomm ich einfach zuviel Benachrichtigungsmails


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verwirrspiel um PS3-Termin: Sony widerspricht Merrill Lynch Bericht / Verspätung möglich / Japan-Start wohl im Frühjahr*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 20.02.2006 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur um weiter zu kritisieren:
> Warum schreibt dann nicht derjenige die Quelle dazu, der den Post gemacht und zwar im selben Post wie das Zitat?


Ist doch gemacht worden. :-o


----------



## Exo-Anubis (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verwirrspiel um PS3-Termin: Sony widerspricht Merrill Lynch Bericht / Verspätung möglich / Japan-Start wohl im Frühjahr*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.02.2006 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Exo-Anubis am 20.02.2006 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um nicht deins zu nehmen:



			
				Bonkic am 19.02.2006 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> > Laut einem Bericht der Investmentfirma Merill Lynch sollen die Produktionskosten aber bei ca. 900$ liegen. Wie will Sony nun aber den Verkaufspreis möglichst tief halten, damit die Käufer nicht zum billigeren Konkurrenzprodukt greifen?
> > Als Möglichkeit bietet sich an, die Erscheinung um ca. ein Jahr zu verschieben, sodass die Komponenten günstiger zu verbauen sind.
> > Sony will jedoch die PS 3 für etwa 300€ noch in diesem Frühjahr veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verwirrspiel um PS3-Termin: Sony widerspricht Merrill Lynch Bericht / Verspätung möglich / Japan-Start wohl im Frühjahr*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 20.02.2006 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 20.02.2006 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hä - was willst du von mir ?
die quelle steht doch da .


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verwirrspiel um PS3-Termin: Sony widerspricht Merrill Lynch Bericht / Verspätung möglich / Japan-Start wohl im Frühjahr*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 20.02.2006 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Um nicht deins zu nehmen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe dein Problem dabei nicht.
Im Quote steht die Meldung, darunter die Quelle (kursiv) und zum Abschluß hat Bonkic seine Meinung noch in den Post gepackt.


----------



## Exo-Anubis (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verwirrspiel um PS3-Termin: Sony widerspricht Merrill Lynch Bericht / Verspätung möglich / Japan-Start wohl im Frühjahr*



			
				Bonkic am 20.02.2006 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Exo-Anubis am 20.02.2006 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, aber in einem anderen Post


----------



## Bonkic (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verwirrspiel um PS3-Termin: Sony widerspricht Merrill Lynch Bericht / Verspätung möglich / Japan-Start wohl im Frühjahr*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 20.02.2006 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber in einem anderen Post




du solltest zum augenarzt gehen, oder deine brille putzen. 

wo liegt eigentlich dein problem ?


----------



## Exo-Anubis (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verwirrspiel um PS3-Termin: Sony widerspricht Merrill Lynch Bericht / Verspätung möglich / Japan-Start wohl im Frühjahr*



			
				Bonkic am 20.02.2006 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Exo-Anubis am 20.02.2006 17:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eigentlich solltest du zum Augenarzt gehen. Kennst du die Bedeutungen der Wörter "Thread", "Thema" und "Post"?
Wenn nicht ist mir das jetzt auch egal.
Es ist ja kein Problem an sich sondern eher eine kleine Störung.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verwirrspiel um PS3-Termin: Sony widerspricht Merrill Lynch Bericht / Verspätung möglich / Japan-Start wohl im Frühjahr*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 20.02.2006 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 20.02.2006 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




trag` bitte was produktives zum thema bei, oder sei still - und jetzt genug damit.


----------



## LordMephisto (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verwirrspiel um PS3-Termin: Sony widerspricht Merrill Lynch Bericht / Verspätung möglich / Japan-Start wohl im Frühjahr*

Worum zum Teufel geht euer streit eigentlich   
Ich erkenne die Logik hinter Anubis geschreibsel nicht


----------



## Atropa (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verwirrspiel um PS3-Termin: Sony widerspricht Merrill Lynch Bericht / Verspätung möglich / Japan-Start wohl im Frühjahr*



			
				LordMephisto am 20.02.2006 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Worum zum Teufel geht euer streit eigentlich
> Ich erkenne die Logik hinter Anubis geschreibsel nicht


Das frage ich mich auch, als ich das ganze gelesen hab, dachte ich erst, dass dies an den Nachwehen vom Wochenende liegt, aber da ich ja anscheinend nicht der einzigste bin, liegt es wohl doch nicht daran.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verwirrspiel um PS3-Termin: Sony widerspricht Merrill Lynch Bericht / Verspätung möglich / Japan-Start wohl im Frühjahr*



			
				Atropa am 20.02.2006 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 20.02.2006 17:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dito:
"hääääää?????  " 

@TOPIC  o langsam wird es eng mit dem Frühjahr. Wird ja ein richtiger Blitzstart 
Die PS2 wurde damals im November (?) vorgestellt (ja, damals gab es noch extra Auftritte und nicht alles wurde auf die E3 verschoben) und kam im März (?) in Japan heraus. Bei uns dann im November.

Naja, ich stell mich persönlich schon mal auf Februar 2007 ein (wenn es gute Starttitel gibt), gibt auch noch genug PS2-Titel, die ich zocken muss/werde und die HDTV's werden auch billiger 
Nur ein Start in Japan bzw gescheite Präsentation wäre mal nett, damit man endlich weiß, was wie und warum


----------



## blade88 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verwirrspiel um PS3-Termin: Sony widerspricht Merrill Lynch Bericht / Verspätung möglich / Japan-Start wohl im Frühjahr*

*versuch licht ins dunkel zu bringen*
So wie ich das sehe könnte das Problem sein, dass die Quellenangabe in einem anderen "Quotekasten" steht wie der Text selbst. Lese ich zumindest heraus. Wobei, was das Problem ist weiss ich immer noch nicht


----------



## Stryfe (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Verwirrspiel um PS3-Termin: Sony widerspricht Merrill Lynch Bericht / Verspätung möglich / Japan-Start wohl im Frühjahr*



			
				blade88 am 20.02.2006 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> *versuch licht ins dunkel zu bringen*
> So wie ich das sehe könnte das Problem sein, dass die Quellenangabe in einem anderen "Quotekasten" steht wie der Text selbst. Lese ich zumindest heraus. Wobei, was das Problem ist weiss ich immer noch nicht



So verstehe ich das auch. Wobei sich dann die Frage stellt _wer_ hier den Ausdruck "Post" nicht richtig versteht. Ich benutze ja selten Smilies, aber hier passt er irgendwie:   

-njStryfe-


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2006)

*Kein Scherz !*



> Eine Kirche in Phoenix, Arizona hat an die Haushalte der eigenen und umliegenden Gemeinden Werbeflyer verteilt, auf denen, leicht verdreht, das XBOX 360 Logo prangt.
> Mit den einleitenden Worten: "Das Leben besteht nicht nur aus Spass und Spielen" versucht die Crosswalk Church der Lutheraner neue Mitglieder zu gewinnen.
> Ob und welche rechtlichen Folgen diese etwas dreiste Werbeaktion nach sich zieht ist ungewiss, da die Kirchen in den USA einen hohen Stellenwert haben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_xbox-newz_


nein, das ist scheinbar kein scherz. obwohl ichs eigentlich kaum glauben kann. 

der slogan ist sicher erstklassig  zur mitglieder akquise geeignet  :

* "Das Leben besteht nicht nur aus Spass und Spielen"* - also *MICH* haben die schon fast überzeugt.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2006)

*PS3-Titel zum downloaden*



> In einem Interview der japanischen Website Watch Impress mit Tetsuhiko Yatsuda von SCE Asia hat dieser die Absicht geäußert, dass Sony Spiele über ihren HUB Online-Service zum Download anbieten könnte. Begründen wolle man diesen Schritt damit, dass dies bedeutend günstiger wäre als Spiele beim Händler zu beziehen. Außerdem wolle man so der Raubkopierer-Szene einen Riegel vorschieben.



_consolewars/ ps3-center.net uvam_

wie soll das ohne hdd funktionieren ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: PS3-Titel zum downloaden*



			
				Bonkic am 22.02.2006 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> wie soll das ohne hdd funktionieren ?



Nicht jeder wird das Angebot annehmen und da wird eben extra zur Kasse gebeten. Macht MS doch auch. Inzwischen gibt es gut 12 Demos, die konnte sich auch keiner ohne HD saugen. Nur scheinbar ist so eine HDD beiden Unternehmen zu teuer als "beigabe" bei allen Varianten. Da möchte man dann doch lieber etwas zusätzlich dran verdienen.


----------



## Stryfe (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: PS3-Titel zum downloaden*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.02.2006 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Da möchte man dann doch lieber etwas zusätzlich dran verdienen.



Meiner Meinung nach verstaendlich. Wenn ich schon das Geraet zum halben Produktionspreis quasi verschenke, muss ich mein Geld doch auch irgendwo wieder reinholen.

Und im uebrigen stellt sich die Frage, wie das bei Nintendo mit den Downloads von Spielen funktionieren soll, wenn dort standardmaessig auch keine Festplatte drinstecken soll.

-nate-


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: PS3-Titel zum downloaden*



			
				Stryfe am 22.02.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach verstaendlich. Wenn ich schon das Geraet zum halben Produktionspreis quasi verschenke, muss ich mein Geld doch auch irgendwo wieder reinholen.



sicher ist das legitim,  nur für mich stellte sich das so dar, als würde sony sogar bevorzugt auf den online- vertrieb setzen .

und ob sony irgendwas verschenkt, bleibt noch abzuwarten...




			
				Stryfe am 22.02.2006 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Und im uebrigen stellt sich die Frage, wie das bei Nintendo mit den Downloads von Spielen funktionieren soll, wenn dort standardmaessig auch keine Festplatte drinstecken soll.



stimmt, bei spielen der systeme nes bis n64 sollte das kein problem darstellen, aber wie man den service für gc- spiele realisieren will, ist mir auch schleierhaft.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Februar 2006)

*NRev - Einzelheiten zu DevKit/ Leistung/ Preis*



> Die Software-Entwickler für Revolution haben bislang drei verschiedene Versionen des 'Development Kits' von Nintendo erhalten. Das berichtet RevolutionIGN.
> 
> Zuerst erhielten sie einen Gamecube mit einem verkabelten Revolution-Controller. Das zweite 'Dev Kit' war identisch, besaß aber ein paar Optimierungen. Der dritte Prototyp wurde vor einem Monat an die meisten Studios ausgeliefert: Er ist vom Aufbau ähnlich, besitzt aber eine höhere CPU-Leistung.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (23. Februar 2006)

*PS 3 - Schnipsel*



> Auf der IGDA, welche am 22. Februar in London stattfand, hat Sony eine Präsentation der PS3 abgehalten. Geleitet wurde sie von George Bain, Development Support Manager der SCEE Technology Group. Folgende Details wurden bekanntgegeben:
> 
> - Die PS3 wird zwei 1080p Bildschirme unterstützen, wobei die Ausgabe verschieden ist, nicht einfach verdoppelt.
> 
> ...



_consolewars_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: PS 3 - Schnipsel*

Irgendwie steht die PS3 etwas auf der Stelle. Wirkliche Infos gibt es nicht und ansonsten häufen sich nur viele Gerüchte. Was ist an dem Ding überhaupt schon fertig? :-o


----------



## Stryfe (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: PS 3 - Schnipsel*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.02.2006 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie steht die PS3 etwas auf der Stelle. Wirkliche Infos gibt es nicht und ansonsten häufen sich nur viele Gerüchte. Was ist an dem Ding überhaupt schon fertig? :-o



Das erinnert langsam an das unruehmliche Phantom.

Aber eine Frage habe ich schon noch:



> - Die PS3 wird zwei 1080p Bildschirme unterstützen, wobei die Ausgabe verschieden ist, nicht einfach verdoppelt.



Und was soll das? Wieviele Leute haben denn zwei 1080p-Fernseher zuhause? Antwort: Nicht viele. Was uns zur naechsten Frage fuehrt: Welcher Entwickler programmiert denn bitte ein Feature das vielleicht eine vierstellige Anzahl von Kunden ueberhaupt nutzen koennen. Wahrscheinlich auch nicht viele...

Fuer mich klingt das stark nach: "Die 360 kann ja gerade mal dieses laeppische (nebenbei HD-Ready-zertifizierte) 1080i. Unsere PS3 kann gleich zwei verschiedene Bilder zur selben Zeit in 1080p berechnen."

Ja, nee, is klar.

-njStryfe-


----------



## Bonkic (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: PS 3 - Schnipsel*



			
				Stryfe am 24.02.2006 07:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Das erinnert langsam an das unruehmliche Phantom.




warten wir mal die e3 ab, spätestens dann *muss* sony für meine begriffe was vorzeigbares präsentieren.

bislang kann man ja noch froh sein, dass auf der xbox360 noch nix erschienen ist, was man wirklich haben müsste ( mit gears of war und co. könnte sich das aber schnell ändern) .


----------



## Exo-Anubis (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: PS 3 - Schnipsel*



			
				Bonkic am 24.02.2006 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Stryfe am 24.02.2006 07:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gears of War kommt aber auch für PC.
Für mich ist klar, dass ich mir die PS3 besorg. XBox 360 Games können Titeln wie Metal Gear Solid 4 und Gran Turismo 5 einfach nicht das Wasser reichen.

Das Spiel für das sich eine Xbox 360 lohnt trägt den Namen Halo 3


----------



## Bonkic (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: PS 3 - Schnipsel*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 24.02.2006 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Gears of War kommt aber auch für PC.




eher nicht.



> Das Spiel für das sich eine Xbox 360 lohnt trägt den Namen Halo 3



unter anderem halo 3 hatte ich mit "und co." gemeint.


----------



## Exo-Anubis (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: PS 3 - Schnipsel*



			
				Bonkic am 24.02.2006 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Exo-Anubis am 24.02.2006 11:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was kommen denn sonst noch für gute Spiele für die Sbox 360?
Dead or Alive ist ja angeblich auch recht gut


----------



## Bonkic (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: PS 3 - Schnipsel*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 24.02.2006 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kommen denn sonst noch für gute Spiele für die Sbox 360?
> Dead or Alive ist ja angeblich auch recht gut




na ja - da kommen schon ein paar :

- mass effect 
- 99 nights 
- saints row 
- the outfit

etc. 

und natürlich jede menge cross- platform- titel:

- elder scrolls 4
- moh airbone
- huxley
- bioshock 
- elveon

 etc. pp.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: PS 3 - Schnipsel*



> Gears of War kommt aber auch für PC.



Falls es erscheinen sollte, dann erst frühestens 1 Jahr nach dem X-BOX 360 release.



> na ja - da kommen schon ein paar :
> 
> - mass effect
> - 99 nights
> ...



Der einzige Titel der mich wirklich interessieren würde, wäre Mass Effect. Ein vielversprechendes Rollenspiel von Bioware. Saints row schaut wie ein spassiges GTA aus... Gears of War sieht zwar umwerfend aus, doch das Gameplay hat mich noch nicht überzeugt. Bei GoW bin ich sehr skeptisch. 

Dann natürlich Oblivion, aber dieses werde ich mir für dem PC holen...


----------



## Bonkic (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: PS 3 - Schnipsel*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 24.02.2006 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Der einzige Titel der mich wirklich interessieren würde, wäre Mass Effect.




stimmt schon, diie absolute "killer-app" fehlt mir persönlich auch. 
sony und vor allem nintendo haben die mit abstand besseren exklusivtitel, nintendo vor allem durch die exquisite in-house abteilung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: PS 3 - Schnipsel*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 24.02.2006 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Gears of War kommt aber auch für PC.


Das ist bislang alles nur Wunschdenken einiger PC Seiten / Mags, die u.a. auf eine etwas falsche Aussage eines MS Mitarbeiters beruhen. Klargestellt hat Epic, daß ein Gear wohl auf dem PC möglich wäre. ABER im Moment gibt es keine Pläne dies zu tun und sie konzentrieren sich ausschließlich auf die Xbox 360 bei GoW. Eine PC oder PS3 Version ist durchaus denkbar / möglich, nur garantiert nicht in naher Zukunft. Selbst MS als Publisher des Spiels wird da nicht so schnell das OK geben. Das Spiel wird für nicht gerade wenige der Kaufgrund für eine Xbox 360 sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: PS 3 - Schnipsel*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 24.02.2006 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kommen denn sonst noch für gute Spiele für die Sbox 360?
> Dead or Alive ist ja angeblich auch recht gut



Was "gut" ist, ist ja auch wieder Geschmackssache und im Vorfeld sieht ja so manches Game immer besser aus. Viele freuen sich wohl auf 99 Nights bei der xbox 360 oder auf MGS 4 auf der PS3. Allerdings habe mich beide Titel gar nicht groß angesprochen bislang.
Bei DoA gehen die Meinungen sehr auseinander. Liegt irgendwo zwischen Frust und was für Freaks auf Grund des neuen Deckungssystems.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: PS 3 - Schnipsel*



			
				Bonkic am 24.02.2006 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> SPEEDI007 am 24.02.2006 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die größte schwäche von MS derzeit. DIE Exklisivititel fehlen. Die meisten Games erscheinen für die X-Box 360 und auf dem PC derzeit gleichzeitig. In naher Zukunft wird sich wahrscheinlich auch nichts dabei ändern. Nintendo und Sony haben viele große Namen. Sei es MGS, Grand Tourismo, Mario, Zelda,  etc.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Februar 2006)

*[NRev]*



> Next-Gen.biz führte ein Interview mit Perrin Kaplan, die als 'VP of Marketing and Corporate Affairs' bei Nintendo arbeitet. Die wichtigsten Aussagen in der Zusammenfassung:
> 
> - Auf der diesjährigen E3 im Mai will sich Nintendo auf Revolution und Nintendo DS konzentrieren.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Februar 2006)

*PlayStation3-Verschiebung wird wahrscheinlicher*



> 25.02.06 - Sony könnte die PlayStation3 von Frühjahr 2006 auf Herbst 2006 in Japan verschieben, auch ein noch späterer Auslieferungstermin ist möglich. Der Grund sind die Blu-ray DVD Hersteller, die mit der Festlegung der endgültigen Spezifikationen für das System spät dran sind; Blu-ray kommt auch in der PS3 als Medium zum Einsatz.
> 
> Die etwa achtzig Blu-ray Disc Hersteller - darunter Sony und Matsushita - hatten es bis Ende 2005 nicht geschafft, diese technischen Bedingungen zu bestimmen. Jetzt soll die Massenfertigung Ende des Monats beginnen.
> 
> ...



_gamefront.de_


----------



## Exo-Anubis (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: PS 3 - Schnipsel*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 24.02.2006 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Die größte schwäche von MS derzeit. DIE Exklisivititel fehlen. Die meisten Games erscheinen für die X-Box 360 und auf dem PC derzeit gleichzeitig. In naher Zukunft wird sich wahrscheinlich auch nichts dabei ändern. Nintendo und Sony haben viele große Namen. Sei es MGS, Grand Tourismo, Mario, Zelda,  etc.



 Da kann ich dir nur beipflichten.


----------



## Bonkic (3. März 2006)

*Xbox 360 Verkäufe sind besser als erwartet ?*



> Trotz bescheidenem Launch in Japan und Lieferschwierigkeiten im Westen verkauft sich Microsofts Next-Generation-Konsole, die Xbox 360 besser als es selbst der Redmonder Konzern um Bill Gates prognostiziert hatte. Der amerikanische Technologieanalyst P.J. McNealy geht demnach von einer Steigerung von 30% der von Microsoft prognostizierten Menge an verkaufter Systeme aus. Nicht 4.5 bis 5 Millionen, sondern 6 Millionen Konsolen sind bis Ende Juni im Rahmen des Möglichen. Bis zum Ende des Jahres 2006 geht P.J. McNealy von bis zu 10 Millionen verkaufter Xbox 360-Systeme aus. Desweiteren hat McNealy in den USA 125 Händler um die Bestände der Xbox 360 befragt und nur ein Fünftel der Händler hatte das System vorrätig - In Großbritanien sieht die Situation ähnlich aus. Der "Run" auf das System ist nach wie vor ungebrochen.



_consolewars_


----------



## Bonkic (3. März 2006)

*[PS³]  Neues zu Unreal Tournament 2007*



> - Ein neuer Deathmatch-Level befindet sich in der Liandri Welt, einer futuristischen Roboterfabrik und heißt "DM Carbon Fire".
> 
> - Man möchte in UT 2007 ein Science Fiction Gefühl in einer realen Umgebung erzeugen, so Vice President Mark Rein.
> 
> ...



_gamevision_


----------



## Bonkic (3. März 2006)

*[XBox_360] Oblivion Wertung*

*The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion (Xbox 360, Bethesda): 9,5*

(off. xbox360 mag)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. März 2006)

*AW: [PS³]  Neues zu Unreal Tournament 2007*

Zu "[PS³]  Neues zu Unreal Tournament 2007" allgemein:
Am Besten man schaut in den Originaltext rein. Da gibt es neben einigen netten Bildern (kennt man nur leider schon), zwei IMO doch recht wichtige Infos:
Zum einen wurde nichts in Sachen PS3 gespielt / gezeigt, sondern auf einem überteuerten Dell System (4 fach SLI GF) mit 25 bis 60 fps gespielt.
Außerdem war alles nur Präsentation und selber spielen konnte keiner.



> - Der Raketenwerfer kann jetzt ein bis drei Raketen gleichzeitig abfeuern, die entweder spiralförmig oder gestreut auf den Gegner fliegen. Pfeile um das Fadenkreuz herum signalisieren wann genügend Raketen sich im Magazin befinden und zum Abschuss bereit sind.


Jetzte?  



> - Die PC-Version soll frühestens 2007 auf den Markt kommen, die Playstation 3Version anscheinend sehr viel später.


Unschöne Übersetzung. Es ist eher ne Aussage / Vermutung, daß UT 2007 wohl nicht vor Anfang 2007 auf den Markt kommen wird. Wissen tut es nur Epic und die haben selber nix dazu gesagt


> Regardless, considering that UT 2007 won’t see a release until early 2007 on PC (the PS3 version will fall much later rumor has it), Epic has plenty of time to make things happen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. März 2006)

*AW: [PS³]  Neues zu Unreal Tournament 2007*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.03.2006 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu "[PS³]  Neues zu Unreal Tournament 2007" allgemein:
> Am Besten man schaut in den Originaltext rein. Da gibt es neben einigen netten Bildern (kennt man nur leider schon), zwei IMO doch recht wichtige Infos:
> Zum einen wurde nichts in Sachen PS3 gespielt / gezeigt, sondern auf einem überteuerten Dell System (4 fach SLI GF) mit 25 bis 60 fps gespielt.
> Außerdem war alles nur Präsentation und selber spielen konnte keiner.



_"We’re talking *four GeForce 7800 GTX 512MB* Cards slammed *into this puppy*"

"[...]*25 - 60* FPS[...]"_

Damit sind dann erste vorsichtige Hoffnungen im Bezug auf ein brauchbares Spielerlebnis gestorben - bei mir zumindest. Wenn solche High-End-Lösungen schon komplett versagen, dann sehe ich nicht viele Möglichkeiten das Programm innerhalb von 7 - 10 Monaten auf halbwegs humane Systemanfoderungen runterzudrosseln...aber wie gesagt, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. März 2006)

*AW: [PS³]  Neues zu Unreal Tournament 2007*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 03.03.2006 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit sind dann erste vorsichtige Hoffnungen im Bezug auf ein brauchbares Spielerlebnis gestorben - bei mir zumindest. Wenn solche High-End-Lösungen schon komplett versagen, dann sehe ich nicht viele Möglichkeiten das Programm innerhalb von 7 - 10 Monaten auf halbwegs humane Systemanfoderungen runterzudrosseln...aber wie gesagt, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


Die Hoffnung braucht bei dir nicht sterben. Das ist einfach nur ein schlechtes System. Hatte mal Benchmarks zu vier Karten gesehen. Die Mehrleistung war erschreckend gering bis nicht vorhanden. Ist mehr ein Angebersystem von Dell.

Edit: hier sind einige Benchmarks. Zwar nicht das Dell-System, aber ansonsten 4 CPUs. Hängt stark vom Spiel / Benchmark ab.
Auch sollte man nicht vergessen, der gezeigte Level mit den Decos, etc. war nur was um den Detailgrad zu zeigen und alles andere als fertig. D.h. mit Portals und Anti-Portals läßt sich bei der Optimierung auch noch einiges erreichen.


----------



## Bonkic (3. März 2006)

*AW: [PS³]  Neues zu Unreal Tournament 2007*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.03.2006 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 03.03.2006 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ach ja - war das nicht dells *antwort auf die xbox360* - für den 20 fachen preis.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. März 2006)

*AW: [PS³]  Neues zu Unreal Tournament 2007*



			
				Bonkic am 03.03.2006 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja - war das nicht dells *antwort auf die xbox360* - für den 20 fachen preis.


Sollte es sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. März 2006)

*Neues, exklusives Spiel für die Xbox 360*

Es gab gerade eine Ankündigung der besonderen Art.
Von Entwickler 



Spoiler



Rockstar Games


 kommt ein 



Spoiler



Ping-Pong


 Game für die 360. Die ersten Screens und Infos gibt es bei IGN. Auf der einen Seite wirklich eine extreme Überraschung. Aber ob daran so viele Leute interessiert sind?


----------



## Bonkic (3. März 2006)

*AW: Neues, exklusives Spiel für die Xbox 360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.03.2006 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab gerade eine Ankündigung der besonderen Art.
> Von Entwickler
> 
> 
> ...




eigentlich kann das ganze nur ein scherz sein, denn ein jeder hätte bei einer solchen ankündigung wohl eher auf shenmue III oder einen ähnlichen kracher gehofft.

nach der enthüllung eines _tischtennisspiels_ (egal, wie toll es letztendlich vielleicht mal sein mag), muss man ja zwangsläufig enttäuscht sein.

keine ahnung, was ign sich dabei gedacht hat....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. März 2006)

*PS3 und Xbox 360 News*

*Sony wird die PlayStation 3 nicht vor der E3 2006 präsentieren*


> Die Kollegen von Gamespot haben Sonys Event in Florida, die Destination PlayStation etwas genauer unter die Lupe genommen und trotz NDAs (Non-Disclosure-Agreements) der geladenen Gäste gab es laut Gamespot keine neuen Infos zur PlayStation 3. Aufgrund der in den letzten Wochen kursierenden Meldungen um eine Verschiebung des angepeilten Launchtermins im Frühjahr, war die Erwartung groß, dass Sony auf diesem Event eine Stellungnahme abgegeben würde, aber Sony meint hier zu nur, dass die Destination PlayStation ein Forum für ihre Händler- und Publishingpartner ist. Eine Quelle nahe an Sonys Strategiesegment meinte, dass man bei Sony entschieden hat die PlayStation 3 erst auf der E3 2006 zu präsentieren, denn Händler "reden" zu viel.
> Im März könnten vielleicht noch Informationen bezüglich der PlayStation 3 folgen mit Sony Computer Entertainment executive Phil Harrisons Keynote auf der GDC (Game Developers Conference), der sogenannten "PlayStation 3: Beyond the Box."




*Ubi Soft kündigt Rainbow Six: Vegas an*


> In der aktuellen Ausgabe der EGM (Electronic Gaming Monthly) wird Ubi Softs Rainbox Six: Vegas für die Xbox 360 enthüllt. Der neuste Teil der auf den Tom Clancy Romanen basierenden Rainbow Six-Reihe wird von der EGM in einem ersten exklusiven Teaser-Bild vorgestellt. Alle Infos und weitere Bilder wird es zum Erscheinungstermin des Magazins am 14. März geben.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*Brothers in Arms 3*


> Hier sind Scans aus der aktuellen Ausgabe der OXM, die Ubi Softs Brothers in Arms 3 für die Xbox 360 zeigen. Laut dem Magazin handelt es sich hierbei um Echtzeitmaterial. Demnächst sollen weitere Infos und neues Bildmaterial veröffentlicht werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Alle News von consolewars.de_


----------



## SPEEDI007 (5. März 2006)

*AW: PS3 und Xbox 360 News*



> Damit sind dann erste vorsichtige Hoffnungen im Bezug auf ein brauchbares Spielerlebnis gestorben - bei mir zumindest. Wenn solche High-End-Lösungen schon komplett versagen, dann sehe ich nicht viele Möglichkeiten das Programm innerhalb von 7 - 10 Monaten auf halbwegs humane Systemanfoderungen runterzudrosseln...aber wie gesagt, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



Das könnte sich kein Entwickler bzw. Publisher auf der Welt leisten... . Die Unreal Engine 3 wurde zick male lizensiert. Niemand würde eine Engine lizensieren, die kaum abnehmer finden würde... Wie viele PC Besitzer besitzen eine 7800 GT/GTX bzw. X1800 XT/X1900XT? Sicherlich bis es erscheint, wird Nvidia dem G80 Chip releasen und ATI dem R360... dennoch besitzen die mehrheit der PC Besitzer ein midrange System...


----------



## Bonkic (7. März 2006)

*Howard Stringer kann PS3-Launch zu Weihnachten nicht bestätigen*



> Sony USA Boss Howard Stringer hat in einem Interview gegenüber der Variety, trotz einiger gegenteiliger Berichte in den letzten Tagen, einen PlayStation 3-Launch für die Weihnachtssaison in den USA nicht bestätigen können.
> Dennoch ist sich Stringer sicher: "Wenn die PlayStation 3 das bietet, was sich jeder vorstellt, dann ist das Spiel gelaufen". Dabei bezieht sich Stringer auch auf den Formatkampf zwischen Blu-Ray auf das Sony setzt und der HD-DVD die Microsoft bevorzugt. "Als Microsoft sich für die HD-DVD entschied war es klar das wir einen "Battle Royale" erleben. Wir werden nicht von Microsoft überrannt werden", so Stringer.



_consolewars_

irgendwie kapier` ich nicht, weshalb das verwendete format so in den mittelpunkt  der diskussion gestellt wird. 
oder interessiert es tatsächlich irgendwen, auf welchem trägermedium sich ein spiel befindet.


----------



## Bonkic (7. März 2006)

*Revolution in der Nische ?*



> Industry insiders warn of Revolution's market challenges
> Illustration
> 
> 
> ...



_gameindustry.biz_


----------



## Exo-Anubis (7. März 2006)

*AW: Howard Stringer kann PS3-Launch zu Weihnachten nicht bestätigen*



			
				Bonkic am 07.03.2006 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> > Sony USA Boss Howard Stringer hat in einem Interview gegenüber der Variety, trotz einiger gegenteiliger Berichte in den letzten Tagen, einen PlayStation 3-Launch für die Weihnachtssaison in den USA nicht bestätigen können.
> > Dennoch ist sich Stringer sicher: "Wenn die PlayStation 3 das bietet, was sich jeder vorstellt, dann ist das Spiel gelaufen". Dabei bezieht sich Stringer auch auf den Formatkampf zwischen Blu-Ray auf das Sony setzt und der HD-DVD die Microsoft bevorzugt. "Als Microsoft sich für die HD-DVD entschied war es klar das wir einen "Battle Royale" erleben. Wir werden nicht von Microsoft überrannt werden", so Stringer.
> 
> 
> ...



Mich! Auf BlueRay passt viel mehr drauf als auf HD-DVD. Außerdem kann die Xbox 360 standartmäßig keine HD-DVD-Filme abspielen.


----------



## LordMephisto (7. März 2006)

*AW: Howard Stringer kann PS3-Launch zu Weihnachten nicht bestätigen*



			
				Bonkic am 07.03.2006 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> oder interessiert es tatsächlich irgendwen, auf welchem trägermedium sich ein spiel befindet.


Nö, nicht wirklich. Viel wichtiger wäre mir da 1! Standard und nicht zwei, wo sich die Firmen gegenseitig das leben schwer machen und man als Käufer unsicher ist. Das hat jetzt aber mit Konsolen nix zu tun, da ist es egal. Von mir aus auch ein komplett eingener Standard wie beim GC oder DC.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. März 2006)

*AW: Howard Stringer kann PS3-Launch zu Weihnachten nicht bestätigen*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 07.03.2006 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 07.03.2006 09:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und was sagt das über die Qualität aus? Ist ein Spiel, nur weil es auf BluRay (Ohne "e" geschrieben  ) kommt besser? Glaube außerdem kaum, daß ein Game wirklich 30GB und mehr in den nächsten Jahren brauchen wird. So ein Laufwerk macht ja das Gerät auch nur teurer.



			
				Exo-Anubis am 07.03.2006 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem kann die Xbox 360 standartmäßig keine HD-DVD-Filme abspielen.


Wie schon geschrieben wird dadurch das Gerät ja nur teurer. Gerade wenn man sich mal etwas näher mit den restriktiven Beschränkungen der neuen Filmgeneration beschäftigt und sich dazu die Preise ansieht, dann sehe ich keinen Grund warum ich nicht weiterhin den Film von DVD sehen sollte. Die Auflösung ist schön und gut, aber besser wird ein Film deswegen auch nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (7. März 2006)

*AW: Howard Stringer kann PS3-Launch zu Weihnachten nicht bestätigen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.03.2006 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Exo-Anubis am 07.03.2006 10:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sehr praktisch - jetzt kann ich mir die antwort sparen - danke .


----------



## Blue_Ace (7. März 2006)

*AW: Howard Stringer kann PS3-Launch zu Weihnachten nicht bestätigen*

Hab mir immer überlegt eine X-Box 360 zu kaufen. Von Vor- und Nachteile weiß ich in etwa bescheid.  Habe noch einen sehr modernen PC darum würde es mich mal interessieren welche guten Games exklusiv für X-Box 360 erscheinen sollen (oder schon erschienen sind) die einen Blick wert sind.


----------



## Bonkic (7. März 2006)

*AW: Howard Stringer kann PS3-Launch zu Weihnachten nicht bestätigen*



			
				Blue_Ace am 07.03.2006 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir immer überlegt eine X-Box 360 zu kaufen. Von Vor- und Nachteile weiß ich in etwa bescheid.  Habe noch einen sehr modernen PC darum würde es mich mal interessieren welche guten Games exklusiv für X-Box 360 erscheinen sollen (oder schon erschienen sind) die einen Blick wert sind.




soll ich ehrlich sein  ? 

bislang nicht ein einziges (für mich) .


----------



## Exo-Anubis (7. März 2006)

*AW: Howard Stringer kann PS3-Launch zu Weihnachten nicht bestätigen*



			
				LordMephisto am 07.03.2006 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 07.03.2006 09:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recht haben du tust


----------



## Bonkic (8. März 2006)

*Namco Bandai Präsident: 'PS3 Start im Frühjahr unmöglich'*



> Takeo Takasu, der Präsident der Namco Bandai Holdings Inc., hat eine Markteinführung der PlayStation3 im Frühjahr 2006 als unmöglich bezeichnet. 'Bis heute gibt es keinerlei Ankündigungen, so dass eine Auslieferung im Frühjahr unmöglich ist', sagte Takasu.
> 
> 'Wir entwickeln Spiele für die PlayStatoin3, doch ihr Erscheinen hängt von der zeitlichen Koordinierung der Hardware ab', fügt er hinzu. Takasu würde es gerne sehen, dass Sony die PlayStation3 zum Weihnachtsgeschäft 2006 auf den Markt bringt.



_gamefront_


na ja - nicht mehr wirklich überraschend.

ein bisschen erstaunt bin ich aber schon, dass sony den us- markt erst über ein jahr nach microsoft bedienen kann/ wird.

den japanern ist das herzlich egal - die kaufen eh keine xbox.

*
weiteres indiiz dafür, dass die ps2 noch sehr gut im saft steht ist ff xii, dass in der aktuellen famitsu satte 40 punkte abgesahnt hat !!!*


----------



## Bonkic (9. März 2006)

*PS 3 zuletzt in Europa ?!*



> Wie Nick Sharp, seineszeichens Head of Corporate Communications von Sony Computer Entertainment Europe nun offiziell gegenüber Gamesindustry.biz bestätigte, will Sony nicht -wie Konkurrent Microsoft die Next-Gen Konsole PS3 nahezu zeitgleich in Japan, USA und Europ auf den Markt zu bringen.
> 
> Vielmehr möchte man zunächst den japanischen Markt bedienen. Anschließend folge die USA, bevor die Konsole schließlich den europäischen Markt erreichen werde.



_justgamers_

nicht wirklich überraschend


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. März 2006)

*AW: PS 3 zuletzt in Europa ?!*



			
				Bonkic am 09.03.2006 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> nicht wirklich überraschend


Es wird dennoch Leute geben, die darüber überrascht sein werden.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. März 2006)

*AW: Namco Bandai Präsident: 'PS3 Start im Frühjahr unmöglich'*



			
				Bonkic am 08.03.2006 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> *
> weiteres indiiz dafür, dass die ps2 noch sehr gut im saft steht ist ff xii, dass in der aktuellen famitsu satte 40 punkte abgesahnt hat !!!*


da musst du aber auch dazu sagen, dass es nur maximal 40 Punkte gibt ^^


@PS3: Wie Nali schon sagte nicht sehr überraschend.
Andererseits wäre eine Erst-Veröffentlichung in den USA oder Europa taktisch klüger, da in Japan ja eh keiner die Xbox360 kauft, daher können die auch warten ^^
Andererseits spielen die auch gerne und ohne Reue danach das Versuchskaninchen für Betriebssoftware ^^


----------



## Bonkic (9. März 2006)

*AW: Namco Bandai Präsident: 'PS3 Start im Frühjahr unmöglich'*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.03.2006 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> da musst du aber auch dazu sagen, dass es nur maximal 40 Punkte gibt ^^




na ja - ich dachte, dass das bekannt wäre.


----------



## Bonkic (10. März 2006)

*Sony äußert sich zur PlayStation 3-Produktion*



> David Reeves, Leiter von Sony's European PlayStation operation gibt bekannt, dass die Produktion der PlayStation 3 wie geplant von sich geht. Außerdem geht Reeves davon aus, dass die Launches der Konsole in den USA und im PAL-Teritorium näher beieinander liegen, als viele Beobachter vermuten.
> "Es sind so viele Gerüchte zur PlayStation 3 und ihrem Launchtermin im Umlauf, dass niemand die Fakten kennt. Ich weiß was passiert und ich bin sehr, sehr überzeugt davon", so Reeves. Es ist Reeves Job dafür zu sorgen, dass Tag und Datum des PAL-Launches der Konsole mit der Produkteinführung der PlayStation 3 in den USA zusammenliegen.
> Zur Xbox 360 meinte Reeves, dass die erste Millionen PAL-Käufer der Xbox 360 sich ebenfalls eine PlayStation 3 kaufen werden.



_consolewars_

informationsgehalt gleich/ nahe 0


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2006)

*PlayStation 3  "Infos"*



> In der April Ausgabe des amerikanischen OPM werden neue "Fakten" zur PlayStation 3 bekannt gegeben. Laut John Davison von der Ziff Davis Media Game Group, ist dort folgendes zu lesen:
> 
> - Der Launch ist in Amerika im November. Die Konsole kostet, um mit Microsoft mithalten zu können, maximal 399,99 Dollar (ca. 330 Euro plus Steuer).
> - Das Joypad orientiert sich, wie schon vermutet, nun mehr an dem PlayStation 2 Joypad. Platz für Batterien wäre dort nicht. Demnach wäre es essig mit wireless.
> ...



_videospiele.com_


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2006)

*Finales PS 3 - Design ?*

im netz sind einige bilder des - angeblich (!) - finalen ps3- designs aufgetaucht :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. März 2006)

*AW: Finales PS 3 - Design ?*

WTF? 
Ein umfunktionierter Scanner?


----------



## Exo-Anubis (13. März 2006)

*AW: Finales PS 3 - Design ?*

wenn das die finale ist, dann her mit der kugel.
die "richtige" finale wurde ja schon vorgestellt von Sony


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2006)

*AW: Finales PS 3 - Design ?*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 13.03.2006 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> die "richtige" finale wurde ja schon vorgestellt von Sony




nö


----------



## HanFred (13. März 2006)

*AW: Finales PS 3 - Design ?*



			
				Bonkic am 13.03.2006 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Exo-Anubis am 13.03.2006 12:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wird übermorgen passieren. vorher gab's ja nur bilder mit dem vermerk "concept - not final" (oder so).


----------



## Exo-Anubis (13. März 2006)

*AW: Finales PS 3 - Design ?*



			
				HanFred am 13.03.2006 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.03.2006 12:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm.
kann sein. Aber das was dieauf der e3 gebracht haben, passt schon


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. März 2006)

*AW: Finales PS 3 - Design ?*



			
				HanFred am 13.03.2006 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.03.2006 12:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ui, na ma schauen ob sich das ganze als Original herausstellt.
Sieht ja schon komplett anders aus und mit den bisherigen Infos wäre es ja ein leichtes Fakes zu erstellen ^^

Ich hatte mich zwar schon an den Brotkasten gewöhnt, aber eigentlich finde ich das Design hier besser weil schlanker. Frage mich aber, ob in der waagrechten Position der "Bogen" nicht dämlich aussieht 

Außerdem sieht es schon wieder vorne so aus, als könnte man die PS3 aufklappen  Die Metallstreifen wirken nett.

Wenn das echt ist, kann man wohl wirklich davon ausgehen, dass der Controller wieder mehr dem PS2-pad ähneln wird (aber mit Funk, ich sehe da keine Steckplätze für Pads).


Insgesamt erinnert mich das Design an den Mac Mini


----------



## HanFred (13. März 2006)

*AW: Finales PS 3 - Design ?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.03.2006 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt erinnert mich das Design an den Mac Mini


nicht nur dich, das design ist ja mehr als offensichtlich ziemlich frech von Apple geklaut. wenn's denn kein fake ist.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. März 2006)

*AW: Finales PS 3 - Design ?*



			
				HanFred am 13.03.2006 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 13.03.2006 13:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit etwas Vorstellungskraft/Malprogramm ist es fast 1:1 ^^
http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/7148/macps30oy.jpg


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. März 2006)

*AW: Finales PS 3 - Design ?*



			
				Exo-Anubis am 13.03.2006 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> kann sein. Aber das was dieauf der e3 gebracht haben, passt schon


Es paßt nicht. Die auf der E3 gezeigte Version soll zu klein sein. Da soll die Hardware nicht reinpassen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. März 2006)

*AW: Finales PS 3 - Design ?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.03.2006 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das echt ist, kann man wohl wirklich davon ausgehen, dass der Controller wieder mehr dem PS2-pad ähneln wird (aber mit Funk, ich sehe da keine Steckplätze für Pads).


Anschluß über USB sollte wohl möglich sein. Es wird sicherlich auch Pads mit Kabel geben, wie bei der Xbox 360.
Man sollte sowieso bei den ganzen Gerüchten(!) im Hinterkopf haben, was das OPM geschrieben hat:


> - Das Joypad orientiert sich, wie schon vermutet, nun mehr an dem PlayStation 2 Joypad. *Platz für Batterien wäre dort nicht. Demnach wäre es essig mit wireless.*


Mal schauen, was am 15 präsentiert wird.


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2006)

*[PS ³] Downloadservice ?*



> Laut gamesindustry.biz, plant Sony einen großen Downloadservice, um Spiele digital zu verkaufen. Dabei berufen sie sich auf Entwicklerquellen. Dieser Service könne in der PS3 Verwendung finden, oder aber auch in einer Neuauflage der PS2. Einige große Entwicklerstudios haben bestätigt, dass Sony mit ihnen Gespräche über die digitale Distribution von Spielen auf Konsolen, geführt habe. Diese Gespräche sollen allerdings ausschließlich die Technologie für einen solchen Service als Thema gehabt haben. Ein Entwickler eines bekannten 3rd-Party Publishers ließ verlauten, dass Sony mit ihnen über die technischen Möglichkeiten der digitalen Distribution von PSone und PS2 Spielen gesprochen habe. Im Gegensatz zu Nintendo's Downloadservice, wäre dies allerdings bei Sony schwerer zu realisieren, was auf die Größe der Spiele zurückzuführen ist: PSone Titel hatten einige hundert Megabyte, PS2 Titel sogar mehrere Gigabyte. Andererseits haben auch heute schon einige Xbox 360 Demos, die man sich über den Xbox Live Service downloaden kann, über 600MB. Laut einigen Quellen soll Sony jedoch die Möglichkeit untersuchen, dass man z.B. einen PS2 Titel herunterläd und schon anfängt zu spielen, während im Hintergrund das restliche Spiel heruntergeladen wird.
> Verwunderlich wäre ein solches Angebot natürlich nicht, da Nintendo und Microsoft, wie erwähnt, ebenfalls auf Download Content setzen. Und auch Sony selbst hat mit der PSP schon ein Produkt geschaffen, welches das herunterladen von Spielinhalten ermöglicht. Eine Festplatte, oder anderer, großer Massenspeicher, wäre natürlich Voraussetzung für die Nutzung.





_consolewars_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. März 2006)

*Japan Verkaufszahlen 20. bis 26 Februar*



> 1. Nintendo DS - 39.373 Einheiten
> 2. PSP - 35.865 Einheiten
> 3. PlayStation 2 - 25.295 Einheiten
> 4. Game Boy Advance SP - 7.334 Einheiten
> ...



Quelle  


Kein Wunder, dass Sony das alles recht locker sieht


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2006)

*AW: Japan Verkaufszahlen 20. bis 26 Februar*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.03.2006 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> > 1. Nintendo DS - 39.373 Einheiten
> > 2. PSP - 35.865 Einheiten
> > 3. PlayStation 2 - 25.295 Einheiten
> > 4. Game Boy Advance SP - 7.334 Einheiten
> ...




die verkaufszahlen dieser speziellen woche täuschen. da der normale nds ausverkauft war und die woch drauf der nds lite auf den markt kam.

nächste (?) woche kommt ffxii (auch als bundleversion) und da wird die ps2 ganz sicher aber wieder einen erheblichen schub bekommen. 

dass side xbox360 im sony mutterland keine rolle spielt ist klar und wird sich wohl kaum auf absehbare zeit ändern ( kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass microsoft dort mit weitergehenden ambitiionen gestartet ist - siehe starttitel....) .


----------



## Bonkic (14. März 2006)

*PlayStation 3 offiziell auf November verschoben?*



> Wie die japanische Zeitung Nihon Keizai Shimbun in ihrer Mittwochsausgabe berichtet, wird Sony die PlayStation 3 offiziell auf den November 2006 verschieben. Grund dafür sollen die noch immer nicht spezifizierten Kopierschutzmaßnahmen der Blu-Ray-Technologie sein. Kurz vor dem Sony-Meeting in Tokio kommt diese Meldung über die japnischen Zeitungen. Weiterhin wird kein Teritorium genannt in dem die PlayStation 3 zu erst gelauncht wird.
> 
> 
> > 14-Mar-06 12:28 ET
> > In Play Sony to delay the release of its PlayStation 3 next-generation video game console - DJ (SNE) 47.48 +0.71: Dow Jones reporting that Sony Computer Entertainment will delay the release of its PlayStation 3 next-generation video game console until early November because the copy protection technology for the Blu-ray Disc has not been finalized, The Nihon Keizai Shimbun reported in its Wednesday morning edition.



_consolewars_


----------



## JohnCarpenter (14. März 2006)

*AW: Finales PS 3 - Design ?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.03.2006 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das echt ist, kann man wohl wirklich davon ausgehen, dass der Controller wieder mehr dem PS2-pad ähneln wird


Ich würde echt begrüßen, wenn die ihre Controller mehr an die Konkurrenz anlehnen, als an die PS2. Oft liest man, die PS 2 hätte den besten. Da ich mittlerweile XBOX, Cube und ne (kleine) PS2 in meiner Sammlung habe , muß ich doch sagen, der XBOX Controller S und der etwas spielzeughaft wirkende NGC-Controller liegen gerade bei langen Zocken besser zumindest in meinen Händen. Besonders störend finde ich die Anordnung des linken Analogsticks- da ist wohl mein Daumen etwas zu lang.
Leider funktioniert der Link von den PS3-Bildern von gestern nicht mehr. Kann die noch mal jemand posten?


----------



## Bonkic (14. März 2006)

*AW: Finales PS 3 - Design ?*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 14.03.2006 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider funktioniert der Link von den PS3-Bildern von gestern nicht mehr. Kann die noch mal jemand posten?




sorry, das war mein fehler - hab` die hochgeladenen bilder shclauerweise gelöscht.   

hier gibts die bilder :

http://www.consolewars.de/news/11201/finales_design_der_playstation_3_enthuellt/


----------



## Bonkic (15. März 2006)

*[PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*

endlich was handfestes :



> Sony wird die PlayStation3 weltweit Anfang November 2006 ausliefern. Das bestätigte Sony CE Präsident Ken Kutaragi auf dem 'PlayStation Business Briefing'. Ab dem Verkaufsstart sollen monatlich 1 Mio. Einheiten hergestellt werden.



also doch ein weltweiter start ?
überraschend - warten wirs mal ab....



> *Die PlayStation3 soll mit einer 2.5 Inch 60GB Festplatte und Linux OS ausgeliefert werden.*



das ist jetzt eine noch grössere überraschung.
denn eigentlich war doch die rede davon, dass es eine hdd nur optional gäbe (oder hab` ich was verpasst ? ).

schön das sony es endlich eingesehen hat und nicht nur eine mickrige 13 gb platte anbietet......



> Sony gibt bekannt, dass sämtliche PSone- und PS2-Spiele auf der PlayStation3 in High-Definition Auflösung dargestellt werden; eine ähnliche High-Def-Funktion besitzt auch die Xbox 360.





_gamefront/ cnet/ reuters_

natürlich sind alle `nachrichten` noch mit vorsicht zu geniessen.
vor allem von der hdd und dem weltweiten start bin ich noch keineswegs überzeugt.


----------



## Bonkic (15. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*

hier gibts das ganze (mit einigen ergänzungen) noch mal von _consolewars_ :



> - Das wichtigste:
> Sony kündigt einen globalen Launch der PlayStation 3 Anfang November an. Möglicher Termin ist der 11. November 2006 für alle Territorien.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*

Sollte das wirklich am Ende alles stimmen und das Gerät so zu dem Preis auf dem Markt kommen, dann ist das natürlich wirlich heftig. :-o


----------



## Bonkic (15. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.03.2006 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte das wirklich am Ende alles stimmen und das Gerät so zu dem Preis auf dem Markt kommen, dann ist das natürlich wirlich heftig. :-o




das stimmt :

blu-ray, 60 gb hdd und cell- chip für gerade mal 350 $ - das wär ein hammer.

aber eine andere wahl hat sony für meine begriffe gar nicht, wenn man mit microsoft - vor allem in den usa - konkurrieren will:

- ein abrücken von blu- ray, wäre peinlich und kann sich sony - auch im hinblick auf das filmgeschäft - kaum leisten. 

- auf eine hdd kann bei dieser generation auch nicht verzichtet werden, die zeiten sind vorbei.

- an cell führt eh kein weg dran vorbei

ein höherer preis ist somit fast unmöglich, da die xbox360 bei release ganz sicher noch mal im preis gesenkt wird - viel mehr als die genannten 350 $ dürften kaum drin sein (in japan mag das alles ein wenig anders aussehen). 

und dann kommt ja noch die revolution für evtl. 150 $ .....


----------



## Bonkic (15. März 2006)

*[PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'  - Teil 2*

die sache mit der parallelen veröffentlichung stimmt :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zur hdd :



> Die Festplatte soll sich auch aufrüsten und als Home Server verwenden lassen, auf dem Anwender verschiedene Medien speichern und verwalten können.
> 
> *Ob die PS3 standardmäßig mit Festplatte ausgeliefert wird, ließ Sony CE Präsident Kutaragi offen.*


----------



## LordMephisto (15. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*

Hui interessante Nachrichten...wenn das alles so stimmt.
Vorallem Linux als OS wäre ein Knaller


----------



## SPEEDI007 (15. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*

Falls dies alles eintreffen sollte (warten wirs ab), dann wird bei mir sicherlich Anfang bis Mitte 2007 eine PS3 in meinen Zimmer liegen. 

Alle spekulationen die es letzter Zeit gab, treffen überhaupt nicht zu. Natürlich angenommen, dass diese Statements stimmen sollten. Sehr gut finde ich es, dass es eine 60 Gb Festplatte gibt/geben soll...


----------



## N8Mensch (15. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*

-


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*



			
				Bonkic am 15.03.2006 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> blu-ray, 60 gb hdd und cell- chip für gerade mal 350 $ - das wär ein hammer.



Nach dem, was ich gelesen haben ist die Festplatte als Standardkomponente noch nicht bestätigt (ich hoffe es aber natürlich).
Den Preis muss man für Europa natürlich auch wieder hochrechnen (zumal bei dem Preis wohl noch die Steuern fehlen), aber man sieht, dass es sich im Bereich 400-500€ bewegen wird. Wenn man da an die Gerüchte (der Konkurrenz?) denkt "700€", "1000€" etc.

Für uns ist der Launch im November natürlich klasse  Wäre sie z.B. in Japan im März erschienen, wäre sie wohl eh erst ab November in Europa erhältlich gewesen, sprich wir gewinnen nur ^^

Klingt alles fein, aber doch etwas weniger Infos als ich gedacht hätte, gab es keine Vorstellung des Design etc? (Wir erinnern uns an die neuen unbestätigten Bilder, die btw scheinbar nur auf consolewars zu finden sind *g*)
EDIT: Die Bilder haben sich als Fake herausgestellt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.03.2006 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man da an die Gerüchte (der Konkurrenz?) denkt "700€", "1000€" etc.


Das waren Spekulationen von Analysten, was die Produktion einer PS3 kosten sollte (ohne HD).


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.03.2006 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Das waren Spekulationen von Analysten, was die Produktion einer PS3 kosten sollte (ohne HD).




wo wir gerade bei `analysten` sind :



> Die Marktbeobachter von Strategy Analytics sehen im nun bekannt gegebenen Releasetermin der PlayStation 3 kein größeres Problem für Sony's Marktführerschaft. Zwar habe Microsoft nun eine bessere Ausgangsposition, letztendlich werde aber Sony trotzdem als deutlicher Marktführer der Next-Generation Konsolen hervorgehen.
> 
> Bis zum Jahr 2012 werden folgende Absatzzahlen geschätzt:
> 
> ...



_gamesmarkt/ gamesradio_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*

Die sollen sich mal entscheiden, die ach so schlauen Analysten. ^^
Vor einiger Zeit waren es in den nächsten 5 Jahren noch 200 Millionen PS3 Geräte. Aber schon ne feine Sache, diese Glaskugeln.


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 16.03.2006 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Die sollen sich mal entscheiden, die ach so schlauen Analysten. ^^
> Vor einiger Zeit waren es in den nächsten 5 Jahren noch 200 Millionen PS3 Geräte. Aber schon ne feine Sache, diese Glaskugeln.




diese ach so schlauen analysten hatten ja auch vor marktstart behauptet, dass die psp den nds vom markt fegen würde....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*



			
				Bonkic am 16.03.2006 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 16.03.2006 11:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich sollen sie reden, was sie wollen. Nur bekommen die ja noch Geld dafür.


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 16.03.2006 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur bekommen die ja noch Geld dafür.





das ist das erschreckende an der sache - stimmt.


----------



## Freezeman (16. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*



			
				Bonkic am 16.03.2006 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 16.03.2006 11:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es bleibt dabei: Spiele verkaufen Konsolen, nicht andersrum 

Deshalb bin ich mir auch noch nicht so sicher, dass die Revolution hinterherhinken wird.


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*



			
				Freezeman am 16.03.2006 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb bin ich mir auch noch nicht so sicher, dass die Revolution hinterherhinken wird.




glaub`  ich auch kaum, wenn man sie denn überhaupt als direkten konkurrenten betrachten will. 

auch behaupte ich einfach mal, dass xbox360 und ps3 weitaus näher beieinander liegen werden, was die verkaufszahlen angeht.

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es ein kopf- an kopfrennen um die weltmarktführerschaft geben wird (wobei microsoft allerdings nach wie vor keine rolle in japan spielen wird) . 

vielleicht kommt aber auch alles ganz anders....


----------



## Zerogoki (16. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*

ich weiss ja nich twie ihr das so seht doch ich denke di eanalysten unterschäzuen den revolution ungemein...
ich persönlich hege grosse spielerische hoffnungen für die revolution^^°


----------



## Zerogoki (16. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*

^^
wenns jemanden interessieren sollte ...hier gibt es ein sehr sehr begehrenswertes video  für zelda liebhaber vom neusten genie streich...

http://www.hyrule.net/?get=newsview&date=1310&lan=ger

so hier habt ihr ein video zum demo^^
ist echt gut man bekommt richtig ein gefühl wie spassig es wird diesen epos zu spielen^^
zeigt ca 1 stunde oder mehr filmmaterieal an

wie man hört hat myamoto bekannt gegeben das das neue zelda den revolution controller untestzüzen wird 
gesagt  wie er in untersztüzen wird hat er leider nicht-_-°


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. März 2006)

*AW: [PS ³] Informationen vom `PlayStation Business Briefing'*



			
				Bonkic am 16.03.2006 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> auch behaupte ich einfach mal, dass xbox360 und ps3 weitaus näher beieinander liegen werden, was die verkaufszahlen angeht.
> 
> ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es ein kopf- an kopfrennen um die weltmarktführerschaft geben wird (wobei microsoft allerdings nach wie vor keine rolle in japan spielen wird) .



Aber gerade der japanische Markt ist wichtig. Solange MS dort keinen keinen größeren Markt (mehr als die 1000 Geräte pro Woche jedenfalls ^^) erreicht, wird es auch so gut wie keine Japan-Exklusiv-Titel geben. Auch in Europa/USA schätzt man Japan-Titel sehr. Ich rede jetzt nicht von dem ausgefallen Kram, sondern vom Kaliber  FF, MGS, SH, RE usw.
Meine Behauptung: Ohne großen-360-Japan-Markt wird NIE eine solche Serie exklusiv oder auch nur zeitexklusiv auf der 360 erscheinen, sprich wie auch bei der aktuellen XBox wird es keine - in meinen Augen - überragenden Exklusivtitel geben. DoA ist noch die größte japanische Serie (und imo deswegen auf der Xbox, weil es auf der PS zu starke Konkurrenz gibt)
Im Westen werden eher gute Sportspiele und Egoshooter entwickelt (und das ein oder andere westliche Rollenspiel), dies befriedigt aber nur einen Teil der Spieler. Ohne die richtigen Zugpferde sind auch schnell die Verkaufszahlen im Keller, denn die Spiele sind immer noch das Konsolen Verkaufsmittel (Wobei bei Sony noch der subventionierte BluRay-Player eine größere Rolle spielt).
Exklusivzahlungen sind natürlich drin, aber auch die werden sich nur auf eine zeitliche Exklusivität auswirken (Sony konnte GTA auch nicht PS2-Exklusiv erkaufen).


----------



## Bonkic (17. März 2006)

*[PS ³] Sony-Deutschland-Chef zur PS 3 - Verschiebung*



> Der europäische Markt wird von dem auf den November verschobenen Start der Playstation 3 nach Meinung von Sony-Deutschland-Chef Uwe Bassendowski profitieren. "Nach dem ursprünglichen Plan hätte die Playstation 3 im Frühjahr zunächst nur in Japan in den Handel kommen sollen", sagte Bassendowski in einem dpa-Gespräch. In Europa wäre das Hightech-Spielzeug allerdings nicht vor Frühjahr 2007 ausgeliefert worden. Mit einem weltweit zeitgleichen Start im November werde das Gerät nun auch hier zu Lande noch vor der nächsten Weihnachtssaison erhältlich sein.
> 
> Gerüchten über technische Schwierigkeiten bei der Fertigung des Geräts trat Bassendowski entschieden entgegen. "Im Internet gibt es keinen Tag ohne neue Gerüchte um die Playstation." In den vergangenen Tagen wurde in Medienberichten heftig spekuliert, dass Sony unter anderem technische Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz habe, der in das neue Blu-ray-Laufwerk integriert werden soll. Es habe aber lediglich "Abstimmungsprobleme" im Blu-ray-Konsortium um die Definition von Software-Standards gegeben, sagte Bassendowski. "Die Zukunft wird unserer Entscheidung Recht geben, dass wir auf die neuesten Technologien setzen." Blu-ray konkurriert mit der HD DVD um die Nachfolge der DVD unter anderem für hochauflösende Videos.
> 
> Zum Marktstart im November sollen monatlich eine Million Geräte zur Verfügung stehen. Mit der Playstation 3 werde das Unternehmen "eine schnellere Positionierung im Markt erreichen, als das mit PS, PS2 und PSP der Fall war". Der dann einjährige Vorsprung des Rivalen Microsoft und seiner Xbox 360 schreckt Bassendowski nicht. Bereits im vergangenen Weihnachtsgeschäft habe die Xbox 360 keinerlei Einfluss auf Sonys Geschäft gehabt. Der Absatz der Playstation 2 sei seit Einführung des Konkurrenzprodukts der neuen Generation sogar noch gestiegen. "Der Dezember war unser erfolgreichster Monat."



_heise_


----------



## Bonkic (17. März 2006)

*[XBox360] Hard- und Softwareverkaufszahlen*



> Die installierte Hardware-Basis der Xbox 360 beträgt in Europa und Nordamerika insgesamt ca. 1.660.000 Einheiten. Das geht aus einer Pressemitteilung von Ubisoft hervor.
> Das Unternehmen beruft sich auf Erhebungen von NPD, GFK und Chart Track.





> Ubisoft gibt bekannt, dass der Taktik-Shooter Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter Click Picture in der ersten Woche Rekordverkäufe erzielt hat - das Spiel kam am 09.03.06 auf den Markt:
> 
> - In Nordamerika über 240.000 verkaufte Exemplare.
> 
> - In Europa über 120.000 verkaufte Einheiten in nur drei Tagen. Der Titel war das am schnellsten verkaufte Xbox 360-Spiel aller Zeiten in Frankreich, Deutschland und Großbritannien und konnte sich in diesen Ländern an der Spitze der Verkaufscharts positionieren.



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (18. März 2006)

*Jap. Entwickler zur PS 3- Verschiebung*



> In der Nikkei BP haben sich nun auch die ersten japanischen Entwickler zu den Launchankündigungen der PS3 geäußert. Die Aussagen in Kürze:
> 
> Konami:
> 
> ...



_consolewars_


----------



## Bonkic (18. März 2006)

*Miyamoto über NRev, PS 3 etc.*



> Nintendo's Shigeru Miyamoto hat in einem Interview mit Guardian.co.uk verlauten lassen, dass die aktuellen PlayStation 3 Ankündigungen Nintendo beeinflussen werden, fügte jedoch hinzu, dass Nintendo sich nicht als direkten Konkurrenten von Sony sieht. "Jede Ankündigung über die PS3 wird Nintendo beeinflussen, aber wir sehen keinen Wettkampf zwischen den beiden Konsolen, die Kunden jedoch schon.", so Miyamoto. "Es hängt davon ab, was die Kunden von der PS3 und der Revolution erwarten. Sony hat eine Menge Zeit in die Entwicklung ihrer Konsole gesteckt, aber es ist offensichtlich, dass wir einen anderen Weg gehen.", sagte Miyamoto weiter.
> Er bekräftigte auch noch einmal Nintendo's Verpflichtung, Spiele zu entwickeln, die einen weiten Anklang besitzen, anstatt zu versuchen, mit den technischen Messlatten mitzuhalten. Miyamoto dazu: "Für eine lange Zeit sind wir nun dem Weg der Industrie gefolgt. Unsere Konkurrenten sprechen über verbesserte Grafiken und bessere Technologie. Wir könnten in dem Gebiet gegen sie antreten, aber wir denken, dies ist nicht nötig und wir konzentrieren uns auf das, was Nintendo Einzigartiges machen kann. Wir wollen eine Balance zwischen starken CPUs oder schönen Grafiken und wollen die Technologie komfortabel und ansprechend gestalten. Wir haben mit dieser Philosophie und diesem Konzept im Kopf den DS und die Revolution geschaffen."
> 
> Auch zum Online Gaming äußerte sich Miyamoto: "Bis vor kurzem hatten wir das Gefühl, dass wir mit Online Gaming kein Geld machen können. Es muss einen interessanten Aspekt geben, damit sich Online Gaming lohnt. Ich selbst bin Spieledesigner, und was ich will ist, eine Vielzahl von neuen Spielen zu machen. Wenn wir ein Online-Spiel haben, müsste ich all meine Zeit dafür aufbringen, nach einem Spiel zu schauen. Es müssen eine menge Hürden überwunden werden um ein Online-Spiel zu machen, aber wir haben einige davon in den Griff bekommen, wie in etwa eine einfache Verbindungsmöglichkeit und die Sicherheit. Jetzt, wo Nintendo's Wi-Fi Connection so gut läuft sind wir bereit, es weiter zu entwickeln."



_consolwars_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. März 2006)

*PS3 - Hat Sony (k)einen Plan?*

Vor einigen Tagen gab es ja einige interessante oder mehr overflächliche Infos zur kommenden PS3. Aber scheinbar ist da noch längst nicht alles so klar, wie es sein sollte. 

*Einige "Features" nur für Japan?*


> Earlier this week a *Sony rep told me that certain details from the Tokyo press conference may just apply to the Japan release of the console. She said that includes details on the online network.*
> 
> She also verified that Sony has not yet confirmed how many consoles they will have at launch, just that they will be producing one million consoles a month starting at launch.


http://www.kotaku.com/gaming/gdc/sony-promises-new-ps3-details-at-gdc-161237.php


----------



## LordMephisto (18. März 2006)

*Mal wieder Festplatte*



> Festplatte soll Standard sein
> 
> 18.03.06 - Ein Sony-Sprecher hat gegenüber Yahoo bestätigt, dass die 60 GB Festplatte als Standard ausgeliefert und im Lieferumfang der PS3 enthalten sein wird.
> 
> Der Kunde hat auch die Möglichkeit, ihre Speichergröße via Upgrade zu erweitern.



_gamefront_

Sag ich mal nichts zu. Im November werden wir es wissen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. März 2006)

*AW: Mal wieder Festplatte*

Die Verwirrung ist perfekt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. März 2006)

*AW: Mal wieder Festplatte*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.03.2006 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verwirrung ist perfekt.



Endgültiges kann man dann wohl erst in der Bedienungsanleitung nachlesen ^^


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2006)

*Xbox 360 - Gehacktes DVD-Laufwerk spielt Kopien*



> Obwohl sich Microsoft viel Mühe mit dem Kopierschutzsystem der Xbox 360 machte, haben Hacker eine Lücke entdeckt und erstmals eine "Sicherheitskopie" eines Spiels zum Laufen bekommen - und dies nun per Video dokumentiert. Da das eigentliche Sicherheitssystem der Xbox 360 aber noch nicht geknackt ist, muss Hand an die Xbox 360 gelegt werden, so dass ein massenhafter Raubkopie-Einsatz noch nicht zu befürchten ist.
> ANZEIGE 	Klicken Sie hier!
> Hacker hatten bereits vor einigen Wochen herausgefunden, dass Microsoft die Firmware des DVD-Laufwerks der neuen Microsoft-Konsole ungenügend geschützt hat. Unter anderem wird die Firmware nicht von der Xbox 360 auf Authentizität überprüft, kann deshalb modifiziert werden und der Xbox 360 vorgaukeln, dass eine Kopie ein Original ist. So konnten die Hacker in ihrem Beweisvideo eine Kopie von Project Gotham Racing 3 vom modifizierten Laufwerk abspielen.
> 
> ...



_golem_


----------



## HanFred (20. März 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360 - Gehacktes DVD-Laufwerk spielt Kopien*



			
				Bonkic am 20.03.2006 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


nett.  
aber es war klar, dass es nicht lange dauern würde.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. März 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360 - Gehacktes DVD-Laufwerk spielt Kopien*



> So konnten die Hacker in ihrem Beweisvideo eine Kopie von Project Gotham Racing 3 vom modifizierten Laufwerk abspielen.


Es gab schon etliche "angebliche" Hacks und das Video ist nicht überzeugender als andere.


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2006)

*Crysis für Next-Gen-Konsolen ?*



> Der Shooter Crysis von Crytek (Far Cry) soll angeblich auch für Next Generation Konsolen erscheinen. Das schreibt die neueste Game Informer unter Berufung auf Entwickleraussagen.



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2006)

*XBox mobile ?*



> Auf MercuryNews.com schreibt Dean Takahashi, Autor des Buches 'The Xbox 360 Uncloaked: The Real Story Behind Microsoft's Next-Generation Video Game Console', dass Microsoft einen Handheld plant. Wie auch die PSP, soll das System Spiele, Musik und Videos abspielen können. Dies berichten Projektnahe Quellen. Damit würde man mit den Produkten von Sony, Nintendo und Apple (iPod) konkurrieren. Ebenfalls in diesem Zusammenhang geplant sei ein iTunes ähnlicher Musik-Service, der bisher den Codenamen 'Alexandria' trägt. Geleitet werden soll das Handheld-Projekt von J Allard in Zusammenarbeit mit Greg Gibson (Xbox 360 System Designer). Bryan Lee, Finanz Chef in der Xbox-Sparte, regelt das Finanzielle. Das Projekt befindet sich allerdings noch in einer sehr frühen Phase. Ein späterer Launch hätte allerdings auch seine Vorteile: So könnte bis dahin die nötige Technologie entwickelt werden, um auch Xbox Spiele abspielen zu können. Bis zum Release dauert es jedoch noch etwas, vermutet wird 2007.



_consolewars_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. März 2006)

*AW: XBox mobile ?*



			
				Bonkic am 20.03.2006 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> der bisher den Codenamen 'Alexandria' trägt.


brrr, das erinnert mich irgendwie an die MS-Spyware Alexia in Windows - Zufall? 

Dass MS einen Handheld bauen will finde ich ziemlich realistisch, allein schon aus Konkurrenz zu Apple und den Spielehandhelds.


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2006)

*AW: XBox mobile ?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.03.2006 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass MS einen Handheld bauen will finde ich ziemlich realistisch, allein schon aus Konkurrenz zu Apple und den Spielehandhelds.




gerüchte dahingehend gab` es ja schon des öfteren. 
schaun `mer mal. 

allerdings sollte sich microsoft meiner meinung nach vielleicht erstmal um das software line-up seiner stationären konsole kümmern, insbesondere um exklusiv- titel.


----------



## Bonkic (21. März 2006)

*Juni- Revolution ?*



> Sony hat die Bombe um die PlayStation 3 schon platzen lassen. Jetzt kommen neue Gerüchte um die Konsole von Nintendo auf. In den weiten des Netz haben einige Quellen erfahren, dass Nintendo bereits im Juni 2006 mit Ihrem Revolution den Markt angreifen. Von diesem Plan gehen auch Insider aus. Akiteru Itoh, Mitarbeiter eines großen Videogame Research Unternehmen in Tokio, hat erklärt dass das Gerücht um einen schnellen Release im Juni 2006 schon lange in verschiedenen Kreisen bekannt sei. Zusätzlich bekräftige Itoh, dass es viele Anzeichen und Faktoren für ein solches Vorgehen von Nintendo geben würde, allerdings wollte er diese nicht näher erläutern.
> 
> Insgesamt gesehen wäre dieser Schritt von Nintendo ein cleverer Schachzug, der Überraschungseffekt wäre Nintendo damit sicher. Eine mögliche Stellungnahme soll es bereits am kommenden Donnerstag, den 23. März 2006, geben. Saoru Iwata hat dort einen Auftritt bei der Games Developers Conference in San Jose, USA. GAMONDO wird Euch darüber auf dem Laufenden halten. In unserem Forum wurde gerade eine Diskussion über den Revolution gestartet.



_gamondo_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. März 2006)

*AW: Juni- Revolution ?*

Wäre durchaus schlau von Nintendo, wenn sie zur Sommerzeit das Gerät raus bringen und nicht erst im Weihnachtsgeschäft mitmischen. Eventuell Lieferengpässe dürften dann - sollte der Verkauf gut laufen - zum Weihnachtsgeschäft auch abgeschwächt sein, es stehen bis dahin mehr Titel im Regal und die Zeit von "finaler Ankündigung" bis zum Verkauf ist schön kurz.


----------



## Zerogoki (21. März 2006)

*AW: Juni- Revolution ?*

echt interessant...villeich tist ja dies die zusätzliche überraschung die noch nicht enthüllt wurde wer wiess...^^°

Miyamoto:
"Es ist angenehm, Games zu entwickeln, die auf Fernseh-Geräten gespielt werden. Ich wollte schon immer einen Bildschirm haben, der auf meine speziellen Bedürfnisse abgestimmt ist und nicht dieses typische "viereckige Röhren"-Gerät.
Ich habe immer gedacht, dass Games eventuell die Beschränkung eines Fernseh-Bildschirms durchbrechen werden, um einen ganzen Raum zu füllen. Aber dazu werde ich lieber nicht noch mehr verraten."

http://www.giga.de/index.php?storyid=127504


----------



## Freezeman (21. März 2006)

*AW: Juni- Revolution ?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.03.2006 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre durchaus schlau von Nintendo, wenn sie zur Sommerzeit das Gerät raus bringen und nicht erst im Weihnachtsgeschäft mitmischen. Eventuell Lieferengpässe dürften dann - sollte der Verkauf gut laufen - zum Weihnachtsgeschäft auch abgeschwächt sein, es stehen bis dahin mehr Titel im Regal und die Zeit von "finaler Ankündigung" bis zum Verkauf ist schön kurz.



Sind denn überhaupt schlagkräftige Titel so gut wie fertig für die Revolution? Ohne gute Starttitel nützt es doch Nintendo gar nix bereits im Sommer die Revolution auf den Markt zu schmeissen. Ich tippe eher auf den Spätsommer, vielleicht auch Anfang Herbst.


----------



## ruppelt (21. März 2006)

*AW: Juni- Revolution ?*



			
				Zerogoki am 21.03.2006 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe immer gedacht, dass Games eventuell die Beschränkung eines Fernseh-Bildschirms durchbrechen werden, um einen ganzen Raum zu füllen. Aber dazu werde ich lieber nicht noch mehr verraten."
> 
> http://www.giga.de/index.php?storyid=127504




den Teil finde ich super interessant !
Nintendo hat immer gesagt das sie noch eine große Überaschung haben und das der Controller nicht die Revolution sein wird sondern nur ein Teil. Dann gabs da doch so ne Holomatte die sich Nintendo patentieren ließ ( in dem Thread hier ist auch nen Vid dazu) denke das wir wirklich in ein Spiel mit allem einbezogen werden. In 20 Jahren ziehen wir uns sicher wirklich einen Mantel an und setzen ne Brille auf und sind dann direkt im Spiel (oder sonst wo .. siehe Demoliton Man die Eine Scene *g* ).


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2006)

*Peter Moore im Interview*



> Xbox360IGN sprach auf der 'Game Developers Conference' mit Peter Moore, dem Vice President von Microsoft. Die wichtigsten Aussagen in der Zusammenfassung:
> 
> - Es gibt im Moment keine Pläne für ein neues MechAssault-Spiel.
> 
> ...



_ign/ gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2006)

*PS 3 Präsentation !*



> Ja, Ihr lest richtig! Wie unsere Kollegen von gamesindustry.biz berichten, soll die PlayStation 3 heute auf der Games Developers Conference einem auserwählten Fachpublikum vorgestellt werden. Zum ersten Mal wird ein breiteres Publikum einen Blick auf Sonys NextGen-Konsole werfen dürfen, während Phil Harrison seine Rede „PlayStation 3: Beyond the Box“ halten wird.
> 
> Die hoffentlich detailreiche Rede wird nicht nur neue Informationen zur Konsole, sondern auch erste Impressionen zur Unreal-Engine, den Entwicklertools und einigem mehr ans Licht bringen. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass auch endlich erste Spiele bestaunt werden dürfen und nicht bloß Techdemos wie auf der letztjährigen E3.



_gamesfire_


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2006)

*[GDC] PS 3 Präsentation - `PlayStation 3: Beyond the Box`*

*in EINER stunde solls soweit sein....*


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. März 2006)

*AW: [GDC] PS 3 Präsentation - `PlayStation 3: Beyond the Box`*



			
				Bonkic am 22.03.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> *in EINER stunde solls soweit sein....*



Willst du uns heiß machen?


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2006)

*AW: [GDC] PS 3 Präsentation - `PlayStation 3: Beyond the Box`*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.03.2006 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 22.03.2006 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ach woher denn   

glaub` eh nicht, dass wir so viel neues erfahren werden, ausser vielleicht dem finalen design.


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2006)

*[NRev] Massive 3rd- Party Unterstützung ?*



> Auch wenn Satoru Iwata seine Rede auf der Game Developers Conference erst morgen hält, kamen bereits heute neue Informationen in Bezug auf den Softwaresupport des Nintendo Revolution ans Licht.
> 
> So äußerte sich Matt Casamassina, Chief Editor von IGN Revolution, zum Third Party Support der neuen Nintendo-Konsole und bestätigte, dass die Unterstützung durch die Fremdhersteller immens sei. Die aktuelle Situation sei in keinster Weise mehr mit der des Nintendo Gamecubes, welcher von Anfang an eher zögerlich mit Titeln versorgt wurde, vergleichbar.
> 
> Vielmehr seien einige interessante Titel in der Entwicklung, welche man in dieser Form niemals auf dem Revolution erwartet hätte. Einige von diesen sollen exklusiv sein und bereits zum offiziellen Verkaufsstart verfügbar sein. Auch wenn Matt Casamassina bereits einige Titel betrachten konnte, nannte er leider keine genauen Informationen zu eben diesen.



_gamevision_


----------



## LordMephisto (22. März 2006)

*AW: [GDC] PS 3 Präsentation - `PlayStation 3: Beyond the Box`*



			
				Bonkic am 22.03.2006 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> glaub` eh nicht, dass wir so viel neues erfahren werden, ausser vielleicht dem finalen design.


Schön wäre das finale Controller Design. Die Konsole selbst kann ruhig so bleiben ich hab mich schon an das Design gewöhnt. Ich hoffe nur das meine Freundin die PS3 nicht irgendwann mal mit nem Brotkasten verwechselt


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2006)

*AW: [GDC] PS 3 Präsentation - `PlayStation 3: Beyond the Box`*



> Auf der momentan stattfindenden PlayStation3-Konferenz äußerte sich Sony vor einigen Minuten offiziell zu diesem Thema und bestätigte, dass 1080p sowohl bei Pal als auch bei Ntsc-Spielen möglich sein wird.
> 
> Zudem bestätigte man noch einmal, dass eine Festplatte standardmäßig in der Konsole integriert sein wird.



_gamevision_


mal `ne (dumme) frage am rande :

sind pal und ntsc nicht eigentlich geschichte, wenn sich ein weltweit einheitlicher hdtv- standard durchsetzt ?


----------



## LordMephisto (22. März 2006)

*AW: [GDC] PS 3 Präsentation - `PlayStation 3: Beyond the Box`*



			
				Bonkic am 22.03.2006 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> sind pal und ntsc nicht eigentlich geschichte, wenn sich ein weltweit einheitlicher hdtv- standard durchsetzt ?


Weltweit einheitlich ist so eine Sache. Während sich in Europa wohl 720p als Standard druchsetzt, gibt es z.b. in den USA noch ein 720p und ein 1080i Lager.
Progressive stellt natürlich höhere Anforderung an die Übertragungstechniken.

Im Endeffekt wird sich aber wohl ein Standard als Sieger erweisen denke ich. Dafür werden wohl vorallem weltweit ausgestrahlte Sportevents sorgen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. März 2006)

*AW: [GDC] PS 3 Präsentation - `PlayStation 3: Beyond the Box`*



			
				Bonkic am 22.03.2006 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> sind pal und ntsc nicht eigentlich geschichte, wenn sich ein weltweit einheitlicher hdtv- standard durchsetzt ?


In Zukunft sicherlich. Das Problem ist ja im Moment nur, daß neben HD Geräten auch die ganzen alten TV Geräte mit den Konsolen laufen müssen.


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2006)

*[GDC] Erste Details zum Onlineportal*



> So wird das Onlineangebot wohl den Namen PlayStation Network tragen und insgesamt vier verschiedene Bereiche umfassen. Zu denen zählen der Inhalt, der Handel, eine Community und die Möglichkeit zur Kommunikation. Zudem wird es selbstverständlich die Möglickeit bieten gegen Spieler auf der ganzen Welt anzutreten.



_gamevision_


----------



## LordMephisto (22. März 2006)

*[GDC] Playstation 3 News*

*Regionalcode bei Spielen adé*


> So wurde bekannt gegeben, dass die Spiele der neuen Konsole ohne Regionalcode erscheinen werden, wodurch das mühsame Umbauen von Konsolen oder das teure Importieren von Spielen der Vergangenheit angehören wird.



*Neues zum digitalen Vertrieb*


> Auf der laufenden Game Developers Conference hat Sony einige neue Details zum digitalen Vertrieb preisgegeben.
> 
> Es wird in der Zukunft für Sony eine immer größere Rolle spielen. Des Weiteren gibt es Pläne einige Inhalte, die die SCE Studios entwickeln, nur online für die PSP und PS3 anzubieten. Für diese Pläne gibt es bereits folgende Website: playstation.com/beyond
> 
> "Partnerschaften mit digitalen Distributoren werden es Entwicklern erlauben herunterladbare Spiele auch individuell zu veröffentlichen oder über die Anmeldung über SCE und die darüber angebotenen Vertriebsmethoden anzubieten"



*Motorstorm: Es war Echtzeit!*


> Auf der letzten E³ begeisterte Sony die anwesende Fachpresse mit dem Rennspektakel Motorstorm, dessen Grafik für kollektiv offene Münder sorgte. Jedoch machten damals Gerüchte die Runde, dass man es hier mit vorgerendertem Material zu tun hat.
> 
> Auf der heutigen Game Developers Conference stellte man diesen Titel nun ein weiteres Mal vor und bestätigte, dass diese Bilder komplett in Echtzeit berechnet sind.
> 
> Ob nun durch die Gegend fliegender Matsch, das Durchfahren und die damit verbundenen Spritzer von Pfützen oder die Reifenspuren des eigenen Wagens, sämtliche Effekte des Spiels werden von der PlayStation3 in Echtzeit berechnet und realistisch in das Spiel integriert. Somit dürfen sich zukünftige Besitzer einer PS3 auf einen grafisch höchst spektakulären Titel freuen.



_gamevision_


----------



## Bonkic (23. März 2006)

*[GDC] Playstation 3 News - Zusammenfassung*



> Phil Harrison hat nach seiner Keynote Rede eine Frage & Antwortrunde mit der Presse abgehalten. Dabei äußerte er sich zu verschiedenen Themen:
> 
> Über die Festplatte: Harrison sagte, dass die Festplatte ein Schlüsselelement der PS3 ist und die Hersteller ihre Spiele so programmieren sollten, als wäre eine Festplatte vorhanden. Allerdings sei die Festplatte mehr an der Software als an der Hardware orientiert. Ob die Festplatte tatsächlich zusammen mit der PS3 in der Box kommt, würde man auf der E3 mit Sicherheit erfahren.
> 
> ...



_consolewars_


----------



## ruppelt (23. März 2006)

*AW: [GDC] Playstation 3 News - Zusammenfassung*

Von http://www.gamefront.de/ :

GDC: Interview mit Nintendo-Präsident Satoru Iwata / Neue HD-Konsole für die Zukunft geplant

23.03.06 - Buchautor Dean Takahashi führte ein Interview mit Nintendo-Präsident Satoru Iwata, der heute eine Rede auf der 'Game Developers Conference' halten wird. Die interessantesten Aussagen im Überblick:

- Iwata will Revolution betreffende Informationen bis zur E3 im Mai zurückhalten.

- Auf der E3 will Nintendo den Besuchern Revolution in spielbarer Form präsentieren.

- Ob auf der E3 auch Preis und Erscheinungstermin von Revolution genannt werden, weiss Iwata noch nicht. Viel wichtiger sei es, dass die Leute Revolution auf der Messe ausprobieren können.

- Da Sony mit der PlayStation3 einen anderen Weg geht als Nintendo mit Revolution, ist Iwata die verspätete Auslieferung der PS3 im November 2006 (weltweit) egal; es würde keinen Einfluss auf Pläne und Markteinführung von Revolution ausüben.

- Die Markteinführung von Revolution wird von den neuen Spielern profitieren, die durch Nintendo DS erst entstanden sind.

- Nintendo muss weiterhin die Entwickler-Gemeinde stimulieren und ihnen neue Impulse geben: Zur Zeit der 3D-Grafik hat jemand den Leuten zeigen müssen, wie 3D in einem Konsolenspiel funktioniert - Nintendo hat das mit Super Mario 64 (N64) gemacht, wodurch der Grundstein für 3D gelegt wurde.

Solche Anregungen will Nintendo weiter geben, weil sie die anderen Konsolen nicht machen können.

- Microsoft hat Probleme mit seiner Strategie, denn es gab Märkte, in denen noch Xbox 360 Konsolen in den Regalen herumstanden. Iwata weiss, was Microsofts Problem ist: 'Ich will keine Antwort geben, weil ich ihnen [Microsoft] keine Hilfe geben will.'

- Über Microsofts Handheld-Pläne kann Iwata noch nichts sagen, ihm liegen kaum Informationen vor. In diesem Jahr würde es ohnehin keine Auswirkungen auf Nintendo haben.

- Nintendo will auch weiterhin die Vorteile des Internets nutzen, besonders von WiFi. Nach Iwatas Plänen sollen einmal 80 bis 90 Prozent der Kunden online spielen.

- In der Zukunft wird Nintendo auch einmal eine Konsole veröffentlichen, die HDTV nutzt. Derzeit gibt es mit Revolution aber keinen Grund, High Definition zu unterstützen, weil es noch zu wenig HDTVs gibt und sich das auch in absehbarer Zeit nicht ändern wird.
Für Nintendo war es jetzt erstmal viel wichtiger, das neue Interface mit dem Controller herzustellen.

Ferner gibt es viele verschiedene HDTV-Auflösungen, was Iwata als Problem ansieht. Im Laufe der Zeit wird das eine stabilere Technik werden, so wie NTSC ein stabiles Format ist.


----------



## ruppelt (23. März 2006)

*AW: [GDC] Playstation 3 News - Zusammenfassung*

Und  das erste Halo 3 Pic ist da, Leider nur eine Konzeptzeichnung:
http://www.xbox2-newz.de/v2/?show=aktuelles&do=detail&id=3779


----------



## Bonkic (23. März 2006)

*[GDC] Iwatas Grundsatzrede*



> 20:55 Uhr - Die Konferenz ist zu Ende.
> 
> 20:50 Uhr - Iwata versteht die Wichtigkeit von Grafik, und Spiele wie Zelda oder Mario werden besser aussehen als jemals zuvor. Doch gibt es noch andere Spielarten: Innovative Spiele erreichen eine neue Zielgruppe (z.B. sehr junge oder alte Menschen).
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## LordMephisto (23. März 2006)

*GDC: Mega Drive- und TurboGrafx-Klassiker für Revolution*



> 23.03.06 - Nintendo gibt bekannt, dass man eine Partnerschaft mit Sega und Hudson abgeschlossen hat. Durch diese Vereinbarung sollen Spiele-Klassiker von Sega und Hudson via 'Virtual Console' zum herunterladen für Revolution angeboten werden.
> 
> Sega steuert die besten Spiele aus über eintausend verschiedenen Mega Drive-Titeln bei, ebenso werden Spiele der TurboGrafx angeboten (die Konsole wurde von NEC und Hudson entwickelt).



_gamefront_

Also diese Retro Geschichte auf dem NRev gefällt mir immer besser


----------



## Bonkic (23. März 2006)

*AW: GDC: Mega Drive- und TurboGrafx-Klassiker für Revolution*



			
				LordMephisto am 23.03.2006 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Also diese Retro Geschichte auf dem NRev gefällt mir immer besser




jupp - das stimmt !
wenns alles so kommt wie angekündigt und der preis tatsächlich so niedrig liegt wie vermutet ( ~ 149 €), dann ist das ding gekauft.


----------



## ruppelt (23. März 2006)

*AW: GDC: Mega Drive- und TurboGrafx-Klassiker für Revolution*

Ich bin schon ganz gallig auf das Ding !
Ich würde mir nur wünschen endlich mal etwas über die Spiele zu hören. Bisher komplette Fehlanzeige. Nochnichtmals Screenshots !! MS und Sony haben im Verglich ja schon 1 Jahr vor Release Screens gezeigt.


----------



## LordMephisto (23. März 2006)

*AW: GDC: Mega Drive- und TurboGrafx-Klassiker für Revolution*



			
				ruppelt am 23.03.2006 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin schon ganz gallig auf das Ding !
> Ich würde mir nur wünschen endlich mal etwas über die Spiele zu hören. Bisher komplette Fehlanzeige. Nochnichtmals Screenshots !! MS und Sony haben im Verglich ja schon 1 Jahr vor Release Screens gezeigt.


Kommt alles auf der E3. Die Spiele sollen auch Spielbar sein.
Das zeigt imo das Nintendo einfach einen anderen Weg geht. Nix mit Hype und Grafikorgien. Da geht es noch um die Spiele und innovative Ideen und das ist auch gut so.

edit: Das 1000. posting ist mein


----------



## ruppelt (23. März 2006)

*AW: GDC: Mega Drive- und TurboGrafx-Klassiker für Revolution*



			
				LordMephisto am 23.03.2006 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Nix mit Hype und Grafikorgien. Da geht es noch um die Spiele und innovative Ideen und das ist auch gut so.



*g*
JA udn genau mit diesen Ideen will ich gefüttert werden *g*

Man weiß ja mal so gar nix über die Spiele.

Wir wissen das Alte (Retro) Spiele spielbar sein werden.
Zelda wird nicht nur auf dem GC released sodner auch auf dem Rev
der Rev hat ungefähr doppelt so viel Leistung wie der GC
Wir wissen wie der Rev und der Controller aussieht.
Der Rev wird wohl W lan und möglicherweise Online Fähig sein
Und man wird ihn als DvD Player nutzen können (mit zusatz Ausrüstung)

das ist das was ich jetzt Spontan vom Rev weiß,  und das macht mich ganz heiß! Doch ist das etwas wenig für eine Konsole die vileicht schon im Juni released werden soll *g*


----------



## ruppelt (24. März 2006)

*AW: GDC: Mega Drive- und TurboGrafx-Klassiker für Revolution*

Bewegte Bilder vom Rev Also zum ersten mal nen Video davon und keine Screens:
http://www.gamespot.com/pages/video_player/popup.php?sid=6146505&pid=930752


----------



## nnkwp (24. März 2006)

*AW: GDC: Mega Drive- und TurboGrafx-Klassiker für Revolution*

hallo, hat jemand von euch schon oblivion für die 360 und kann mir sagen wie krass das mit den übersetzungsfehlern ist? wenn die zu heftig sind sollte ich mir wohl die englische holen...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. März 2006)

*AW: GDC: Mega Drive- und TurboGrafx-Klassiker für Revolution*



			
				nnkwp am 24.03.2006 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, hat jemand von euch schon oblivion für die 360 und kann mir sagen wie krass das mit den übersetzungsfehlern ist? wenn die zu heftig sind sollte ich mir wohl die englische holen...


Eine Frage dazu reicht.  Habe hier etwas dazu geschrieben.


----------



## nnkwp (25. März 2006)

*AW: GDC: Mega Drive- und TurboGrafx-Klassiker für Revolution*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.03.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> [Habe hier etwas dazu geschrieben.


nja, ich dachte mir mal doppelt hält besser bevor ich noch untergehe^^

btw:


> Oft sieht sich der gemeine Videospieler mit Verschiebungen von heiß erwarteten Spielen konfrontiert. Die Enttäuschung ist groß, wenn er plötzlich einen oder gar mehr Monate auf sein Spiel warten muss. Auch mit der Ungewissheit eines Titels ohne Termin kann er nicht gut leben, lässt dies doch keine Planung der nächsten Einkäufe zu. Eidos konfrontiert den leidgeplagten Videospieler nun mit einem eher seltenen Szenario: Tomb Raider: Legend für die Xbox 360 wurde vorverlegt. Die NextGen Version wird nicht wie zuvor geplant zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt mit der PSP Version erscheinen - sondern am 7. April gemeinsam mit den PS2, Xbox und PC Versionen. Es heißt also kurzfristig umdisponieren: in zwei Wochen geht das Abenteuer mit Miss Croft in die NextGen Runde!
> http://xbox360.gaming-universe.de/news/617.html


----------



## Bonkic (27. März 2006)

*Kein weltweit gleichzeitiger Revolution-Start*



> Satoru Iwata, Präsident von Nintendo, hat sich gegenüber Bloomberg gegen eine weltweit gleichzeitige Markteinführung von Revolution ausgesprochen.
> 
> Anders als Microsoft und Sony, hat er keine Pläne die Konsole weltweit zeitgleich auszuliefern: 'Wir denken nicht, dass ein weltweit gleichzeitiger Verkaufsstart notwendig ist, nur weil es andere machen', sagt Iwata.



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (27. März 2006)

*Nur eingeschänkt Rare-Spiele für Revolutions 'Virtual Console'*



> Für Revolutions 'Virtual Console' wird es keinen Download von Rare-Spielen geben, an denen der Entwickler die Rechte hält. Das schreibt Matt Casamassina von IGN in seinem Blog und beruft sich auf eine Aussage von Rare.
> 
> Damit scheiden Rare-Lizenzen wie die N64-Titel Conker's Bad Fur Day, Banjo-Kazooie, Banjo-Tooie, Perfect Dark oder Jet Force Gemini als Download aus.
> 
> Anders sieht es mit Spielen aus, die Rare im Auftrag von Nintendo entwickelt hat. An diesen Titeln besitzt Nintendo die Rechte, so dass sie als Download angeboten werden können (z.B. Donkey Kong 64 oder Diddy Kong Racing).



_gamefront_


----------



## Zerogoki (27. März 2006)

*AW: Nur eingeschänkt Rare-Spiele für Revolutions 'Virtual Console'*

och mensch hab mich hscon gefreut pefekt dark aufem revo zu spielen...-_-°


----------



## Bonkic (27. März 2006)

*AW: Nur eingeschänkt Rare-Spiele für Revolutions 'Virtual Console'*



			
				Zerogoki am 27.03.2006 12:18 schrieb:
			
		

> och mensch hab mich hscon gefreut pefekt dark aufem revo zu spielen...-_-°




das wird wohl leider nix - wirklich schade. 

aber immerhin golden eye dürfen wir wohl noch mal spielen - und ich werd` dann endlich auch mal blast corps antesten, das mir damals irgendwie entgangen ist.


----------



## crackajack (27. März 2006)

*AW: Nur eingeschänkt Rare-Spiele für Revolutions 'Virtual Console'*



			
				Bonkic am 27.03.2006 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> > Damit scheiden Rare-Lizenzen wie die N64-Titel Conker's Bad Fur Day, Banjo-Kazooie, Banjo-Tooie, Perfect Dark oder Jet Force Gemini als Download aus.
> >
> > Anders sieht es mit Spielen aus, die Rare im Auftrag von Nintendo entwickelt hat. An diesen Titeln besitzt Nintendo die Rechte, so dass sie als Download angeboten werden können (z.B. Donkey Kong 64 oder Diddy Kong Racing).


  
Die einzigen beiden Titel die rare auf eigene Kappe gemacht hat, waren doch Conker und Jet Force Gemini
Bei allen anderen war doch Nintendo Publisher.
Insofern sollte doch Nintendo die Rechte besitzen?


----------



## Bonkic (27. März 2006)

*AW: Nur eingeschänkt Rare-Spiele für Revolutions 'Virtual Console'*



			
				crackajack am 27.03.2006 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Insofern sollte doch Nintendo die Rechte besitzen?




nee, scheinbar liegen die rechte von fast allen spielen ( auch von goldeneye und blastcorps ua  leider, wie ich rausgefunden habe ) bei rare selbst .

nur die spiele mit nintendo- charakteren liegen bei nintendo selbst ( also donkey kong country etc. ) .


----------



## Bonkic (27. März 2006)

*[PS 3] Lieferengpässe vorprogrammiert ?*



> Dass sich Sony mit einem weltweiten gleichzeitigen Launch ihrer neuen Konsole ein großes und ehrgeiziges Ziel auf seine Fahnen geschrieben hat, ist spätestens seit den katastrophalen Lieferengpässen der Xbox 360 bekannt. Wenn es nach Sony geht soll jeder Kaufwillige zum Lauch eine Konsole erhalten. Zwar betont Sony Europe Chef David Reeves dass alle Märkte gleich behandelt werden sollen, jedoch kommen auch Zweifel aus den eigenen Reihen.
> SCEE UK Chef Ray Maguire hat nun betont, dass mit einer fast sicheren Hardwareknappheit zu rechnen ist. "Of course the launch is important but we are looking at a long term business plan. It is impractical to believe you can fulfil every single order. But we are going to do the best job we can to deliver what we hope will be a world beating console."




_consolewars_


----------



## Bonkic (28. März 2006)

*Mark Rein: Keine 'Unreal Engine 3' auf Revolution*



> In einer Frage & Antwort Runde auf der GDC 2006, sagte Mark Rein von Epic Games, dass die 'Unreal Engine 3' wohl nicht für die Entwicklung von Revolution-Spielen zur Verfügung stehen werde. "Es ist nicht einfach, High-Definition Auflösungen auf der Revolution darzustellen", so Rein. Obwohl er die finale Hardware noch nicht gesehen hat, fügte er hinzu, dass die Verwendung der 'Unreal Engine 2' wohl sinnvoller wäre und damit genug aus der Revolution herausholen könne.



_consolewars_

ist jetzt auch nicht so super-überraschend.


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2006)

*CoD für Revolution*



> Activision is apparently one of the companies excited about the Revolution's Revmote controller, as they've apparently decided to bring the Call of Duty series to Nintendo's Revolution.
> 
> Got-Next reports that its "spy pirates" uncovered the Call of Duty info and 1UP can confirm to have heard similar rumblings (though not from any spy pirates).
> 
> Even though Activision responded to our inquiry with little more than a "...," it's probably safe to say that a CoD title is in development for Nintendo's next console.



_1up_


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2006)

*99 NIghts- Wertung*

die xbox360 scheint übrigens ihren ersten exklusiven hit zu haben.



> Ninety Nine Nights Xbox 360 10/9/9/9 37/40



_famitsu_


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2006)

*Interview mit Phil Harrison von Sony*



> Next-Gen.biz führte ein Interview mit Phil Harrison, dem Präsidenten von Sonys Worldwide Studios. Die wichtigsten Aussagen in der Zusammenfassung:
> 
> - Blu-ray Disc soll für viele Jahr das primäre Vertriebsformat im Handel sein. Ergänzend dazu sollen neue Inhalte zum Herunterladen für PS3 oder PSP angeboten werden.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (30. März 2006)

*Interview mit Nintendo-Präsident Satoru Iwata*



> Chris Morris von MoneyCNN führte ein Interview mit Satoru Iwata, dem Präsidenten von Nintendo. Die interessantesten Aussagen in der Zusammenfassung:
> 
> - Iwata kann sich nicht vorstellen, dass Revolution-Spiele von 'First Party Anbietern' mehr als USD 50 (Euro 41 / Yen 5.886) kosten werden.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (30. März 2006)

*Revolutionäre Innereien ?*



> IGN Revolution hat mit einigen Entwicklern über die Leistung der Revolution gesprochen. So hat die CPU mit dem Namen 'Broadway' eine Taktfrequenz von 729MHz. Die CPU vom GameCube ('Gekko') hat eine Taktfrequenz von 485MHz, die CPU der Xbox 733MHz. Die Xbox 360 bringt es durch die drei symmetrischen Cores auf 3.2GHz.
> Die CPU der Revolution liegt also ein gutes Stück über der des GameCubes, jedoch leicht unter der der Xbox.
> Die GPU der Revolution, welche den Namen 'Hollywood' trägt, hat eine Taktfrequenz von 243MHz. Auch hier liegt die Revolution über dem GameCube (162MHz) und diesmal sogar auch über der Xbox (233MHz). Zudem besitzt die 'Hollywood'-GPU einen 3MB Texturspeicher.
> 
> Was den Speicher angeht, besitzt die Revolution einen 24MB Hauptspeicher (1T-SRAM). Dieser wird durch weitere, 'externe' 64MB (ebenfalls 1T-SRAM) unterstützt. Dadurch ergibt sich die Gesamtmenge von 88MB RAM, ohne den 3MB Texturspeicher der GPU. Der GameCube hat 40MB RAM (ebenfalls ohne 3MB der GPU), die Xbox insgesamt 64MB RAM, Xbox 360 sowie die PlayStation 3 jeweils 512MB RAM.



_consolewars_

ich hoffe jedem ist klar, dass man solche angaben mit vorsicht geniessen sollte, vor allem da die entwickler die fertige hardware noch gar nicht in händen halten.

ausserdem sollte man die vergleiche der einzelnen komponenten mit denen anderer geräte ignorieren. - keine ahnung, was sich der consolewars- redakteur dabei gedacht hat.


----------



## LordMephisto (30. März 2006)

*AW: Revolutionäre Innereien ?*

Ganz im ernst, mich interessieren die Hardware Daten des NRev überhaupt nicht.^^ Wo es mir bei XB360 und PS3 noch recht wichtig ist zu erfahren was sie unter der Plastikschale zu bieten haben, ist mir das beim Rev. egal. Die ganzen Konzepte sind viel interessanter und imo wäre es z.b. bei einem Rev-Zelda viel wichtiger den Charme der Serie einzufangen als mit Bombastgrafik zu protzen.
Mir gefällt der Weg den Nintendo einschlägt, das Ding ist gekauft.


----------



## Bonkic (30. März 2006)

*AW: Revolutionäre Innereien ?*



			
				LordMephisto am 30.03.2006 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz im ernst, mich interessieren die Hardware Daten des NRev überhaupt nicht.^^ Wo es mir bei XB360 und PS3 noch recht wichtig ist zu erfahren was sie unter der Plastikschale zu bieten haben, ist mir das beim Rev. egal. Die ganzen Konzepte sind viel interessanter und imo wäre es z.b. bei einem Rev-Zelda viel wichtiger den Charme der Serie einzufangen als mit Bombastgrafik zu protzen.



geht mit genauso, wollte euch das trotzdem nicht vorenthalten.   



			
				LordMephisto am 30.03.2006 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir gefällt der Weg den Nintendo einschlägt, das Ding ist gekauft.



sowieso (wenn der preis stimmt) .


----------



## Bonkic (30. März 2006)

*Interview mit Mark Rein von Epic Games*



> Shacknews sprach auf der 'Game Developers Conference' mit Mark Rein, dem Vice President von Epic Games (Gears of War Click Picture Xbox 360, Unreal Tournament 2007 Click Picture PS3). Die interessantesten Aussagen im Überblick:
> 
> - Microsoft baut mit der Xbox 360 eine eher ganzheitliche Plattform, während Sony die PS3 mehr als offene Plattform konstruiert. Was davon besser ist, will er nicht beurteilen.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (30. März 2006)

*Howard Stringer spricht über Blu-ray Strategie*



> Sonys CEO Howard Stringer hat sich gegenüber der Nihon Keizai Shimbun über die Strategie hinter dem Blu-ray Format geäußert, das auch in der PlaySation3 Verwendung findet.
> 
> Die Schlacht um das Nachfolger-Format der DVD wird laut Stringer auch durch den Spielemarkt entschieden. Hier sieht er gegenüber Toshibas HD-DVD den Vorteil, dass die PlayStation3 Spiele auf Blu-ray anbieten wird. Stringer erwartet, dass die Verkäufe der PlayStation3 maßgeblich dazu beitragen werden, das Blu-ray sich als neues Format durchsetzen wird.
> 
> Ein einheitliches Format schließt Stringer aus: Die Spezifikationen von Blu-ray stehen fest, die Verkaufstermine ebenfalls - deshalb ist es für eine Einigung mit Toshiba zu spät.



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2006)

*Nun doch weltweite Revolution ?*



> Laut einem Nintendo-Sprecher ist es nicht ausgeschlossen, dass der Revolution ebenfalls einen weltweiten, gleichzeitigen Launch erhält. Die in diesem Fall getroffenen Aussagen sind schlichtweg aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen worden. Vor einigen Tagen machte die Aussage von Nintendo-Chef Iwata die Runde, dass man die Konkurrenz nicht kopieren wolle. Der Nintendo-Sprecher dazu:
> 
> 
> > "The comments have been taken out of context. What he’s actually saying is that we’re not holding a worldwide launch just because everyone else is doing one too. It’s just another re-iteration of the fact that we’re not looking at what Sony or Microsoft are doing. Unfortunately, it seems everyone’s jumped on it and got the wrong idea."



_consolewars_


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2006)

*'Halo 3' (X360) Coming March 2007 ?*



> According to multiple sources, IGN claims that they have received unofficial confirmation from two independent parties that Bungie's multi million selling franchise is getting ready for prime time early 2007. Of course Microsoft itself refused to decline, as they do with every unofficial statement, but that does not mean it is untrue. Curious is though how Microsoft would forego the holiday sales frenzy in favor of its 3rd party publisher, but then again, any time of the year is good for Halo.



_worthplaying_


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2006)

*FF XIII auf E 3 ?*



> Achtung, Gerücht: Die EGM behauptet in ihrer Mai Ausgabe, dass Square Enix plane, Final Fantasy XIII auf der diesjährigen E3 zu enthüllen. Zudem soll man dort einen Teaser Trailer, sowie die Information, dass es exklusiv für die PS3 kommt, erwarten können.



_consolewars_


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2006)

*UMD so gut wie tot ?*



> In den USA mehren sich die Berichte, dass Sonys Mini-DVDs (Universal Media Disc, UMD) auch noch die letzte Unterstützung seitens der Filmstudios und des Handels verlieren. Bereits im Februar hatte sich Hollywood enttäuscht vom Geschäft mit vorbespielten Film-UMDs gezeigt, die sich bislang lediglich auf Sonys portabler Videospielkonsole PlayStation Portable (PSP) wiedergeben lassen. Nun scheint auch die US-Handelskette Wal-Mart der im Durchmesser sechs Zentimeter messenden zweilagigen DVD die Unterstützung zu entziehen. Zwar war die Wal-Mart-Geschäftsführung noch zu keinem offiziellen Kommentar bereit, in US-Medien heißt es allerdings, dass die Film-UMDs bereits aus einigen Filialen fast komplett verschwunden seien.
> Anzeige
> 
> Besonders gerne veröffentlichen die US-Magazine ein angebliches Zitat eines leitenden Angestellten des Hollywood-Studios Universal Pictures. Der habe nicht nur gesagt, dass die UMD-Verkäufe praktisch bei Null lägen, sondern auch das Fazit gezogen: "It's another Sony bomb – like Blu-ray". Der Vergleich des mutmaßlichen Film-UMD-Flops mit dem kommenden HD-Disc-Format dürfte Sony zweifellos als Schlag unter die Gürtellinie empfinden. Tatsächlich hat Sony Pictures gerade noch einmal versichert, dass man die ersten Filme auf Blu-ray Disc am 23. Mai in den US-amerikanischen Läden stehen haben will – obwohl Sony seinen eigenen Blu-ray-Player bis dahin wohl nicht fertig haben wird.



_heise_


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2006)

*NRev im November ?*



> Revolution soll angeblich im November 2006 in Europa erscheinen. Das wil Jeuxpo.com von einem Entwickler auf der 'Game Developers Conference' erfahren haben.
> Nintendo hat den Termin bislang nicht offiziell bestätigt.



_gamefront_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. März 2006)

*AW: FF XIII auf E 3 ?*



			
				Bonkic am 31.03.2006 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> > Achtung, Gerücht: Die EGM behauptet in ihrer Mai Ausgabe, dass Square Enix plane, Final Fantasy XIII auf der diesjährigen E3 zu enthüllen. Zudem soll man dort einen Teaser Trailer, sowie die Information, dass es exklusiv für die PS3 kommt, erwarten können.
> 
> 
> 
> _consolewars_



Enthüllen ist vielleicht etwas zu viel gesagt, aber einen Teaser könnte es schon geben.

Andererseits arbeiten sie ja parallel an den FF-Teilen und Konami hat auch einen ordentlichen Echtzeit-Trailer für MGS4 hinbekommen. Mal schauen, sollen lieber erst mal fix FFXII hier veröffentlichen. Die japanische Version macht zwar auch Spaß, aber ich will ne eigene und vor allem will ich alles verstehen und nicht nachlesen müssen ^^


----------



## eX2tremiousU (31. März 2006)

*AW: UMD so gut wie tot ?*



			
				Bonkic am 31.03.2006 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> > In den USA mehren sich die Berichte, dass Sonys Mini-DVDs (Universal Media Disc, UMD) auch noch die letzte Unterstützung seitens der Filmstudios und des Handels verlieren. Bereits im Februar hatte sich Hollywood enttäuscht vom Geschäft mit vorbespielten Film-UMDs gezeigt, die sich bislang lediglich auf Sonys portabler Videospielkonsole PlayStation Portable (PSP) wiedergeben lassen. Nun scheint auch die US-Handelskette Wal-Mart der im Durchmesser sechs Zentimeter messenden zweilagigen DVD die Unterstützung zu entziehen. Zwar war die Wal-Mart-Geschäftsführung noch zu keinem offiziellen Kommentar bereit, in US-Medien heißt es allerdings, dass die Film-UMDs bereits aus einigen Filialen fast komplett verschwunden seien.
> > Anzeige
> >
> > Besonders gerne veröffentlichen die US-Magazine ein angebliches Zitat eines leitenden Angestellten des Hollywood-Studios Universal Pictures. Der habe nicht nur gesagt, dass die UMD-Verkäufe praktisch bei Null lägen, sondern auch das Fazit gezogen: "It's another Sony bomb – like Blu-ray". Der Vergleich des mutmaßlichen Film-UMD-Flops mit dem kommenden HD-Disc-Format dürfte Sony zweifellos als Schlag unter die Gürtellinie empfinden. Tatsächlich hat Sony Pictures gerade noch einmal versichert, dass man die ersten Filme auf Blu-ray Disc am 23. Mai in den US-amerikanischen Läden stehen haben will – obwohl Sony seinen eigenen Blu-ray-Player bis dahin wohl nicht fertig haben wird.
> ...



Eine schöne Nachricht wie ich finde. Zeigt das die Kundschaft doch nicht so blöd ist und jeden Dreck kauft. Für 20 Euro einen alten Film auf UMD kaufen, welcher aufgrund des UMD-Platzmangels meistens keine 2. Audiospur bietet, nur auf der PSP abspielbar ist und zudem in 90% der Fälle kein Extramaterial bietet? Man vergleiche: "Ghostbusters" -> DVD-Preis: 4.99 Euro. UMD-Preis: 19.99 Euro.   

Sony hat sich mit dieser Idee selbst ins Bein geschoßen. Wer will sich schon eine UMD-Film-Sammlung bei den Preisen anlegen, und wer guckt sich mobil Filme auf der PSP an die länger als 1 Stunde gehen? Zumal der tolle und leistungsfähige PSP-Akku bei Filmen mit Überlänge sogar beleidigt den Dienst quittiert. 

Viel Glück mit "Blue-Ray".    

Regards, eX!


----------



## LordMephisto (31. März 2006)

*Japan: Xbox 360 'Relaunch' Ende Juni?*



> 31.03.06 - Ein 'Relaunch' der Xbox 360 zeichnet sich in Japan ab, nachdem pro Woche nur etwa mehr als eintausend Konsolen verkauft werden. Das geht aus Berichten japanischer Großhändler hervor.
> 
> Mehrere Spiele wurden in den letzten Wochen auf den 29.06.06 verschoben oder für diesen Termin angekündigt, u.a.
> 
> ...


_gamefront_
So langsam sollte sich MS wirklich mal gedanken um den Japanischen Markt machen. Wenn man auf die Pole Position will, dann gehört Japan halt auch dazu.
Wobei ich mir bei den genannten Spielen nicht so sicher bin, ob sich deswegen nun jeder in Japan ne 360 kaufen wird   
Einzig bei Spectral Force 3 erkenne ich klassische Japanische züge.


Zu der UMD Sache. Es war doch irgendwo klar das das so nix wird. Den einzigen Reiz den ich da sehen würde, wäre ein wesentlich billigerer Preis. Aber so würde ich ganz bestimmt nicht einen Film auf UMD kaufen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. April 2006)

*AW: UMD so gut wie tot ?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 31.03.2006 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Glück mit "Blue-Ray".



Blu-Ray 

UMD-Filme sind ein Flop, aber ich wage zu behauptet, dass das zu erwarten war. Das bringt nur einem kleinen Prozentanteil der PSP-Besitzer bzw. zu bestimmten Gelegenheiten (lange Zugfahrt) etwas, das wird auch Sony gewusst haben.

Die UMD sollte aber auch nicht das Nachfolgeprodukt der DVD werden, sondern eine Marktlücke erschließen.
Daher kann man das nicht so einfach auf BR beziehen, durch die PS3 ist zu erwarten, dass sich wirklich das BR-Format als neuer Standard für Datenträger großer Dateien (HD-Filme) durchsetzen wird (gegenüber HD-DVD).
Sprich eine bessere Ausgangsposition als damals je bei DVD+/-.
Ne andere Sache ist, in wie weit der Großteil der Bevölkerung einen Ersatz für die DVD braucht/will. Damals bei VHS->DVD war das etwas anderes (Bedienbarkeit, mit BR/HD-DVD kommt ja fast nur eine bessere Bildqualität dazu).


----------



## Bonkic (1. April 2006)

*WoW für PS 3 ?*



> Nach der Ankündigung Sonys, die Festplatte in die PS3 zu integrieren, wurden die bereits abgebrochenen Gespräche zwischen Blizzard und Sony Online Entertainment wieder aufgenommen.
> Blizzard ist der Entwickler des weltweit populären MMORPGs World of Warcraft, welches mehr als 6 Millionen Abonnenten aufweisen kann.
> Jetzt wo die Festplatte aber in der PS3 von Anfang an integriert sein wird, steht die PS3 als Zielplattform für Blizzard im Gespräch. Sony will gleichzeitig mit dem Gewinnen von Blizzard für die PS3 zeigen, dass ihr Sony Online Netzwerk offen genug ist, um bestehende Onlineserver- und Abrechnungssysteme in Ihr Netz zu integrieren.
> Für Blizzard stellt ein Release von WoW auf der PS3 eine Erweiterung der Zielgruppe dar. Mit einem Release ist nicht vor Frühjahr/Sommer 2007 zu rechnen.



_consolewars_

würde mich sehr wundern, wenn wow bis in alle ewigkeit pc- exklusiv beliben würde.


----------



## Bonkic (1. April 2006)

*AW: UMD so gut wie tot ?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.04.2006 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne andere Sache ist, in wie weit der Großteil der Bevölkerung einen Ersatz für die DVD braucht/will. Damals bei VHS->DVD war das etwas anderes (Bedienbarkeit, mit BR/HD-DVD kommt ja fast nur eine bessere Bildqualität dazu).




seh` ich ähnlich - zumindest was uns europäer angeht.

die dvd hat sich hier grad erst etabliert und ein neues medium kommt definitiv zu früh .
und solange nur ein verschwindend geringer anteil einen hochauflsenden fernseher besitzt (und das wird sich auch nach der wm kaum geändert haben), wird das auch so bleiben.

mal abwarten...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. April 2006)

*AW: WoW für PS 3 ?*



			
				Bonkic am 01.04.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> würde mich sehr wundern, wenn wow bis in alle ewigkeit pc- exklusiv beliben würde.


Die FFXI-Neuauflage für die PS3 und Wow für die 360 würde mir besser gefallen 
Käme mir auch natürlicher vor  :>


----------



## Bonkic (2. April 2006)

*The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess*



> Die amerikanische Zelda-Fansite Hyrule (www.hyrule.net) führte mit Eiji Aonuma ein Interview über den heiß erwarteten GameCube-Titel The Legend Of Zelda - Twilight Princess. Dabei wurden einige interessante Details zu dem besagten Zelda-Spiel genannt. Hier die wichtigsten  Informationen im Überblick:
> 
> - The Legend Of Zelda - Twilight Princess wird zur selben Zeit wie der Revolution erscheinen und soll den Revolution-Controller unterstützten
> 
> ...



_game7_


----------



## Zerogoki (2. April 2006)

*AW: The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess*



			
				Bonkic am 02.04.2006 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die amerikanische Zelda-Fansite Hyrule (www.hyrule.net) führte mit Eiji Aonuma ein Interview über den heiß erwarteten GameCube-Titel The Legend Of Zelda - Twilight Princess. Dabei wurden einige interessante Details zu dem besagten Zelda-Spiel genannt. Hier die wichtigsten  Informationen im Überblick:
> >
> > - The Legend Of Zelda - Twilight Princess wird zur selben Zeit wie der Revolution erscheinen und soll den Revolution-Controller unterstützten
> >
> ...




das einzige was ich daran mega aufregt ist das  man dan warscheinlich eine version kaufen muss für die 3 person sicht und di ezweite für den revo damit man das schwert shcingen kann...hoffe nur das dies alles auf einem spiel sein wird was ich denke nicht der fall sein wird...
aber sonst find ich das hammermässig^^


----------



## Bonkic (2. April 2006)

*AW: The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess*



			
				Zerogoki am 02.04.2006 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> das einzige was ich daran mega aufregt ist das  man dan warscheinlich eine version kaufen muss für die 3 person sicht und di ezweite für den revo damit man das schwert shcingen kann...hoffe nur das dies alles auf einem spiel sein wird was ich denke nicht der fall sein wird...
> aber sonst find ich das hammermässig^^




ich denk mal schon, dass es nur *eine* version geben, wird.
und das man das `gimmick` (so will ichs mal nennen) mit der schwertschwingerei eben nur auf dem nrev nutzen kann .


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. April 2006)

*Oblivion: Kein Patch für die Xbox 360 Fassung*

Hab zwar keine 360 aber durch das VGZ liest man ja nun auch mal mehr mit ^^



> Wie die Besitzer der lokalisierten deutschen Fassung von The Elder Scroll IV: Oblivion festgestellt haben, liegen die übersetzten Texte weit hinter der Qualität des restlichen Spiels. Die Frage die viele Spieler nun beschäftigt ist natürlich "Wann kommt der Patch?". Dies wurde durch Boris Schneider-Johne, Produktmanager der Xbox in Deutschland, in seinem Blog beantwortet, leider ohne Happy-End.
> 
> So schreibt Schneider-Johne in seinem Blog, dass das Updatesystem der Xbox 360 nicht dafür ausgelegt sei solche Art von Updates durzuführen. Zudem wäre da auch wieder Punkt Gleichberechtigung, Spieler ohne Internetverbindung (ja, die gibt es auch noch!) währen ausgeschloßen.
> 
> ...


Quelle

Ist ja schön, dass man Konsolenspiele weiterhin nicht x-mal patchen will, aber dann sollten diese auch von Beginn an Bug-"Frei" sein  (So viel ich gehört habe gibt es ja auch in allen Versionen zudem Gameplay-Bugs)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion: Kein Patch für die Xbox 360 Fassung*

So ganz stimmt das nur nicht 


> Update: Und wieder werde ich falsch zitiert. Ich habe hier nicht gesagt, daß kein Patch kommt (wie hier und hier geschrieben). Und ich habe auch nicht gesagt, daß Xbox Live Spiele nicht patchen kann (wie hier geschrieben). Das Update-System von Xbox Live ist dafür da, um Fehler in Online-Spielen (die man oft erst feststellen kann, wenn mehrere zehntausend Leute nach “Lücken” im Spiel suchen) zu beheben, um damit die Spielgerechtigkeit und den Spielspaß wiederherzustellen. Das Update-System ist aber nicht dafür gedacht, grundsätzlich fehlerhaft ausgelieferte Spiele nachzubessern. Außerdem glaube ich, daß die technische Implementation nicht geeignet ist, um, wie hier notwendig, defekte Texte in einem ganzen Spiel auszutauschen. Natürlich kann trotzdem ein Patch kommen, das kann ich nicht ausschließen und hab ich auch nicht getan. Aber im Gegensatz zu den Lesern, die abundan nachfragen, wenn ich was mißverständliches geschrieben habe… nicht aufregen, Boris.
> 
> Update 2: Es gehört schon sehr viel Chuzpe dazu, einen Artikel mit der Überschrift “Kein Sprachpatch für Oblivion” zu benamsen und dann darunter in einem “Update” zu sagen, man hätte auch nie behauptet, das kein Update kommen würde. Was, bitte, steht dann in der Überschrift? Kinder, bei Wortklaubereien gewinne ich, denn ich hab in meinem Leben deutlich länger professionell Artikel geschrieben als ihr, und das auch noch bei Profis gelernt



http://www.dreisechzig.net/wp/archives/490


----------



## Zerogoki (4. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion: Kein Patch für die Xbox 360 Fassung*

ich wies snicht vileich tkomt j asnoch  ne vrtual brille raus obwohl ich das bezweifle da dan die spielesesion 10 min dauernt bis man aufhört wegen dne kopfshcmerzen..aber habt ihr shcon von dem floor vision gehört?

echt geiol müsst euch das video anshcauen...wer wiess vileicht kommt das ja noch auf der e3 zum zug iwata sagt ja immer das man noch ein paar geheinise hätte...

http://www.giga.de/redirect/relatedlink.php?rellink=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gamevision.de%2Fnews%2Cid12683%2Cnintendo_revolution_neues_patent_sorgt_verwirrung.html

^^


----------



## Zerogoki (4. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion: Kein Patch für die Xbox 360 Fassung*

noch ein älterer link villeicht wurde der shcon gebracht aber hie rist e rnochmals da gehts darumn da snintnedo und die us rüstungsindutrie oder so ins nasa holographi tecnik investiert haben^^
de rnam enintendo steht zwar nicht aber welche rjapanisch ekonzern soltlees den sonst sein...ich glaube erhe nintnedo en sony
http://sbir.gsfc.nasa.gov/SBIR/successes/ss/7-043text.html


----------



## Bonkic (4. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion: Kein Patch für die Xbox 360 Fassung*



			
				Zerogoki am 04.04.2006 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> noch ein älterer link villeicht wurde der shcon gebracht aber hie rist e rnochmals da gehts darumn da snintnedo und die us rüstungsindutrie oder so ins nasa holographi tecnik investiert haben^^
> de rnam enintendo steht zwar nicht aber welche rjapanisch ekonzern soltlees den sonst sein...ich glaube erhe nintnedo en sony
> http://sbir.gsfc.nasa.gov/SBIR/successes/ss/7-043text.html




ich finds ja gut, dass du hier im thread postest, aber könntest du das bitte auch in halbwegs verständlichem deutsch tun ?


----------



## Zerogoki (4. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion: Kein Patch für die Xbox 360 Fassung*

sry hab ja selbe rgemerkt-_-
ich war halt so aufgeregt wegen dieser neuen technik^^ -kopfkratz-


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. April 2006)

*AW: Oblivion: Kein Patch für die Xbox 360 Fassung*

@Zerogoki: Achte doch etwas darauf, daß deine Beiträge sich zumindest lesen lassen. Da hat man nach dem ersten Satz kein Lust mehr sich mit dem Inhalt zu beschäftigen, wenn man sich Wort für Wort durcharbeiten muß.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. April 2006)

*Preis der PS3 zwischen 499 und 599 Euro?*



> George Fornay, Präsident von Sony Computer Entertainment France und Vize-Präsident von Sony Computer Entertainment Europe, hat gestern in einem Interview mit dem französischen Radiosender 'Europe 1' behauptet, dass der Preis der PS3 bei 500€ angesiedelt sein wird. Jedoch gab er dabei eine Preisspanne zwischen 499 und 599€ an. Wieviel sie letztendlich wirklich kosten wird, bleibt abzuwarten.



http://www.consolewars.de/news/11424/preis_der_ps3_zwischen_499_und_599_euro/

Warum nicht. Genug Käufer für die Konsole würde es ja zumindest anfangs geben.


----------



## Bonkic (5. April 2006)

*AW: Preis der PS3 zwischen 499 und 599 Euro?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.04.2006 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> > George Fornay, Präsident von Sony Computer Entertainment France und Vize-Präsident von Sony Computer Entertainment Europe, hat gestern in einem Interview mit dem französischen Radiosender 'Europe 1' behauptet, dass der Preis der PS3 bei 500€ angesiedelt sein wird. Jedoch gab er dabei eine Preisspanne zwischen 499 und 599€ an. Wieviel sie letztendlich wirklich kosten wird, bleibt abzuwarten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mmmh - *mindestens* 500 € soll der spass für uns europäer also kosten ?

kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt immer noch nicht vorstellen, denn das wäre dann wohl in etwa das doppelte des xbox 360 preises ( und besser aussehen werden die dann verfügbaren spiele wohl kaum) .


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. April 2006)

*AW: Preis der PS3 zwischen 499 und 599 Euro?*

Wobei man ja bedenken muß über die Ausstattung und CO ist auch noch nichts bekannt. Das kleckert sich - bei allen Geräten - zusammen. Hier noch ein Kabel, da noch ein Adapter und bei kabellosen Pads braucht man auch wieder Akkus, Ladegräte/-kabel, etc. und dann hat man noch gar kein Spiel...
Mag ja vielleicht alles heiße Lift sein, allerdings halte ich einen Preis um die 500€ schon für realistisch.


----------



## Bonkic (5. April 2006)

*AW: Preis der PS3 zwischen 499 und 599 Euro?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.04.2006 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings halte ich einen Preis um die 500€ schon für realistisch.




angesichts der verbauten komponenten ( hdd als standard vorasugesetzt) ist er das auch und sony würde wohl auch dann noch genug draufzahlen.

aber ich glaube nicht, dass  man den preis höher als den der ps2 (869 dm, also ~  425 €).

könnte natürlich sein, dass man den kleineren europäischen markt erstmal links liegen lässt bzw. nur die `freaks` bedient, die eh jeden preis zahlen und sich auf die usa konzentriert und dort vielleicht auch den preis niedriger ansetzt (japan ist eh fest in sony- hand, da wird auch nix anbrennen) .


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. April 2006)

*AW: Preis der PS3 zwischen 499 und 599 Euro?*

Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen. Welche Spiel überhaupt zum Start verfügbar sein werden (und ob diese auch wirklich dann fertig sind). Und auch vom Revolution ist wenig bis gar nix bekannt.
Daher mal abwarten, was die E3 in der Hinsicht an handfesten Infos bringen wird.


----------



## Freezeman (6. April 2006)

*AW: Preis der PS3 zwischen 499 und 599 Euro?*

Ich denke, dass Sony bei einem Preis von 500€ noch kräftig draufzahlen muss. Allein die Bluray-Technik macht da schon allein mehr als die Hälfte des Preises aus. Deshalb erwarte ich nicht, dass die PS3 für weniger als 500€ zu haben sein wird.
Das und der wahrscheinliche Mangel an guten Spiel zum Start lassen mich noch warten bis Sommer/Herbst 2007 bis ich zuschlage.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. April 2006)

*AW: Preis der PS3 zwischen 499 und 599 Euro?*



			
				Freezeman am 06.04.2006 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, dass Sony bei einem Preis von 500€ noch kräftig draufzahlen muss. Allein die Bluray-Technik macht da schon allein mehr als die Hälfte des Preises aus. Deshalb erwarte ich nicht, dass die PS3 für weniger als 500€ zu haben sein wird.
> Das und der wahrscheinliche Mangel an guten Spiel zum Start lassen mich noch warten bis Sommer/Herbst 2007 bis ich zuschlage.



Man muss auch sagen, dass die Konkurrenz bis dahin nicht untätig sein wird. MS hat demnach etwas Zeit das Software-Lineup auszubauen (Zugpferde wie Oblivion und Tomb Raider Legend sind bereits vorhanden), und die Preise der Konsole werden wohl auch etwas fallen. Im aktuellen RedZac-Blättchen wird einem schon jetzt die XB360 (Corefassung) + Spiel für 355 Euro verkauft. Imho ein fast schon "traumhafter" Preis.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (6. April 2006)

*AW: Preis der PS3 zwischen 499 und 599 Euro?*



			
				Bonkic am 05.04.2006 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 05.04.2006 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dein Link hat als Update:

Sony hat die Meldung inzwischen dementiert. In einem Schreiben hieß es, dass die Meldung falsch interpretiert wurde. So hätte Fornay davon gesprochen, dass wenn die PS3 für 500$ verkauft werden würde, sie releativ günstig für die verwendete Technik wäre. Offiziell sei diese Preisangabe jedoch keineswegs.

Ich glaube auch, dass die so einen Preisunterschied zur 360 nicht halten werden, das wird ein Kampf der Giganten, wer mehr finanzielle Schmerzen aushält, um den anderen ausbluten zu lassen. Schön für den Verbraucher.


----------



## Freezeman (6. April 2006)

*AW: Preis der PS3 zwischen 499 und 599 Euro?*



			
				Boneshakerbaby am 06.04.2006 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Link hat als Update:
> 
> Sony hat die Meldung inzwischen dementiert. In einem Schreiben hieß es, dass die Meldung falsch interpretiert wurde. So hätte Fornay davon gesprochen, dass wenn die PS3 für 500$ verkauft werden würde, sie releativ günstig für die verwendete Technik wäre. Offiziell sei diese Preisangabe jedoch keineswegs.
> 
> Ich glaube auch, dass die so einen Preisunterschied zur 360 nicht halten werden, das wird ein Kampf der Giganten, wer mehr finanzielle Schmerzen aushält, um den anderen ausbluten zu lassen. Schön für den Verbraucher.



Das Update bedeutet doch nur, dass die PS3 womöglich noch teuerer werden könnte. Aber dennoch denke ich, dass es zu einem heißen Preiskampf kommen wird. Sony muss da was tun, um einen relativ hohen Anteil an Konsolen an den Mann zu bekommen. Bleibt die Frage, wieviel Sony bereit ist draufzuzahlen, normalerweise sollten die sich das locker leisten können bei ihrem jährlichen Gewinn. Aber auch Microsoft steckt ja in keiner finanziellen Krise. Uns als Kunde kanns jedenfalls nur Recht sein wenn beide Konsolen im Preis kräftig nachgeben.


----------



## Bonkic (6. April 2006)

*AW: Preis der PS3 zwischen 499 und 599 Euro?*



			
				Freezeman am 06.04.2006 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> . Bleibt die Frage, wieviel Sony bereit ist draufzuzahlen, normalerweise sollten die sich das locker leisten können bei ihrem jährlichen Gewinn.




sony geht nicht wirklich gut - vorsichtig ausgedrückt.

auf den ps3 subvention wird das aber ganz sicher keinen einfluss haben.


----------



## Zerogoki (6. April 2006)

*AW: Preis der PS3 zwischen 499 und 599 Euro?*

Erst kürzlich hat Nintendo ein neues Patent für seine kommende Konsole Revolution eingereicht. Es befasst sich mit der Technologie des Geräts und patentiert eine Technik, die es mit relativ geringer Leistung möglich macht, sehr eindrucksvolle Grafiken herzustellen. 

Die Technik des sogenannten "Displacement Mapping" werden einige bereits von aktuellen Grafikkarten und deren Treibern kennen, die diese Technik unterstützen. Der Trick hierbei besteht darin, dass auf ein Modell mit vergleichsweise wenig Polygonen ein 2D-Bild aufgetragen wird, welches Höhen- und Tiefeninformationen erhält. So entsteht durch recht einfache Mittel und mit wenig Rechenpower ein sehr plastisches Modell. Neben einzelnen Objekten, Kreaturen oder Charakteren kann man hiermit sogar ganze Landschaften modellieren. Bei den Kollegen von Gamondo, die ich in meiner Quellenangabe verlinkt habe, findet ihr zwei Grafiken, die das oben erklärte Prinzip ganz gut anschaulich machen. 

Sollte Nintendo und seine Verbündeten beim Revolution tatsächlich ausführlichen Gebrauch von dieser Technik machen, besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass der Revolution trotz der deutlich schwächeren Leistung mit der Grafikpracht von Microsofts Xbox 360 oder Sonys Playstation 3 mithalten können wird.
http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=41198&sys=
höchst interessant ...
wer wissen will was Displacement Mapping  bedeutet kann hie rnachgucken
http://www2.tomshardware.de/graphic/20020514/matrox_parhelia-03.html
hoffe das es wirklich hardware mässig integriert sein wird im revolution


----------



## Bonkic (7. April 2006)

*XBox 360 und Japan*



> Microsoft will in Japan Vorteile aus der PS3-Verschiebung auf November 2006 ziehen. Das sagte Takashi Sensui, General Manager von Microsoft, in der Zeitung Nihon Keizai Shimbun.
> 
> '2006 wird das Jahr sein, in dem das Xbox 360-Geschäft in Japan einen Sprung nach vorne machen wird', fügt Sensui hinzu. 'Man kann die Xbox 360 nicht als erfolgreich bezeichnen, solange sie in Japan keinen Erfolg hat.'



passend dazu auch folgende meldung (ebenfalls von _gamefront_) :



> Die installierte Hardware-Basis der Xbox 360 liegt in Japan bei 123.000 Einheiten. Das schreibt die Zeitung Sankei Shimbun unter Berufung auf Erhebungen von Enterbrain (Famitsu). Die Konsole kam im November 2005 auf den Markt.



zum vergleich :

der ds lite hat sich alleine in der letzten woche öfter verkauft.....


----------



## Bonkic (8. April 2006)

*Geheimhaltung um Revolution bis E3*



> Satoru Iwata, Präsident von Nintendo, hat bereits mehrfach bestätigt, dass auf der E3 im Mai alle Details zu Revolution enthüllt werden. Bis dahin versucht Nintendo, möglichst so wenig Revolution-Infos wie möglich nach außen dringen zu lassen.
> 
> In dieser Woche fand in Japan eine Händlerveranstaltung statt. Auf dem Treffen stellte Nintendo dem Fachhandel Spiele vor, die in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen in Japan erscheinen.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (8. April 2006)

*Bilder vom NRev - Shooter Red Steel (Ubisoft)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die bilder sind - angeblich - aus dem spiel selbst, also keine artworks/ sequenzen etc.


----------



## LordMephisto (8. April 2006)

*AW: Bilder vom NRev - Shooter Red Steel (Ubisoft)*



			
				Bonkic am 08.04.2006 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> die bilder sind - angeblich - aus dem spiel selbst, also keine artworks/ sequenzen etc.


Sieht ja schon recht interessant aus und ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das das durchaus Fun macht. Ich bin aber immer noch skeptisch ob die Steuerung so funktioniert wie Nintendo (und vorallem ich) sich das vorstellt.


----------



## ruppelt (9. April 2006)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Wen die Screens echt sind würde das meine Hoffnung bestätigen das der Rev derzeitge State of the Art Grafik auch anzeigen kann. Halt nur nicht in den hohen Auflösungen. Finde es aber wirklich spanned was auf der E3 noch kommen wird.  Nur Schade irgedwie das Ubi soft die Fresse nicht halten konnte.


----------



## Bonkic (10. April 2006)

*NRev : MIndestens 20 Starttitel*



> Für Nintendos Revolution-Konsole sollen zum Verkaufsstart etwa zwanzig Spiele erscheinen. Das bestätigte George Harrison, Nintendos Senior Vice President of Marketing & Communications, in der aktuellen Game Informer.
> 
> Etwa ein Drittel der Spiele soll von Nintendo entwickelt werden; Revolution erscheint ungefähr Ende 2006.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (10. April 2006)

*Doch ein FF VII Remake ?*



> Wie aus der Gerüchterubrik der aktuellen GameInformer hervorgeht soll sich, dass von den Fans sehnlichst gewünschte Final Fantasy VII Remake angeblich bereits in Entwicklung befinden. Das Gameplay soll dabei in Echtzeit ablaufen, ähnlich wie in Final Fantasy XII.
> Erst kürzlich gab Square Enix Präsident Yoichi Wada bei der Square Enix Party in Tokio bekannt dass man ein Remake für die PlayStation 3 untersuchen wolle.
> Auf der E3 könnte es nun tatsächlich eine offizielle Bestätigung zum Remake geben.



_consolewars_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. April 2006)

*AW: Doch ein FF VII Remake ?*



			
				Bonkic am 10.04.2006 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie aus der Gerüchterubrik der aktuellen GameInformer hervorgeht soll sich, dass von den Fans sehnlichst gewünschte Final Fantasy VII Remake angeblich bereits in Entwicklung befinden. Das Gameplay soll dabei in Echtzeit ablaufen, ähnlich wie in Final Fantasy XII.
> Erst kürzlich gab Square Enix Präsident Yoichi Wada bei der Square Enix Party in Tokio bekannt dass man ein Remake für die PlayStation 3 untersuchen wolle.
> Auf der E3 könnte es nun tatsächlich eine offizielle Bestätigung zum Remake geben.



Solange es sich nicht auf die Veröffentlichung der weiteren Teile auswirkt ist das natürlich eine tolle Sache. Ein wichtiger Punkt in den FF-Spielen ist, dass die Welt, Story usw. jedes mal neu sind. Schon FFX-2 war daher nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Daher sehe ich ein FF7-Remake mit gemischten Gefühlen.


----------



## nnkwp (12. April 2006)

*AW: Doch ein FF VII Remake ?*

final fantasy 7 remake? hell yeah!


----------



## Bonkic (12. April 2006)

*[NRev] Sadness angekündigt*



> Nibris decided to follow Nintendo's path, which definately fights the stagnation which has occured in video games, and creates new trends. "With this move, we want to create a unique environment, which is only available in Sadness," says £ukasz "CassSept" Oskard, a Nibris employee. But Nibris are not following the trend created through Sin City, but rather a game which is set pre-World War. Exclusive Nintendo Revolution title Sadness will be fully.. black and white!



_worthplaying_


----------



## crackajack (13. April 2006)

*AW: [NRev] Sadness angekündigt*



			
				Bonkic am 12.04.2006 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nibris are not following the trend created through Sin City, but rather a game which is set pre-World War. Exclusive Nintendo Revolution title Sadness will be fully.. black and white!


Nibris? :-o   Genre von Sadness? 
S/W Grafik  oder   ???
sonst noch Infoschnippsel zu finden?->


			
				[url=http://revolution.qj.net/Sadness/cid/825 schrieb:
			
		

> qj.net[/url]]....the company stated that we will begin seeing screenshots around the end of April....
> 
> "All I can say now is that Sadness is going to be a gothic horror which will scare not with the amount of blood but sheer atmosphere......"
> 
> ...


Hört sich ganz interessant an. Wird atmosphärisch hoffentlich so gut wie Eternal Darkness.

zu Red Steel
Die screens sind ja besser als ich erwartet hätte, für dass das die revo "nur" doppelte power des cubes haben soll.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Steuerung so funktioniert wie sich das Nintendo und vor allem LordMephisto vorstellt.  

*auf E3 wart* *zappel*


----------



## Bonkic (14. April 2006)

*"Revolution ist magisch "*



> Vor einiger Zeit stellte der französische Publisher UbiSoft mit dem Actiontitel Red Steel den ersten firmeneigenen Titel für den Nintendo Revolution vor. In einem Interview mit Gamasutra bestätigte Yannis Mallat von UbiSoft Montreal, dass dieser Titel keine Ausnahme bilden wird.
> 
> So bezeichnet man den Revolution bei UbiSoft als eine magische Plattform, welche mit den neuen Möglichkeiten für zahlreiche neue Spielerlebnisse sorgen kann. Bei UbiSoft möchte man ein Teil dieses Abenteuers sein.
> 
> Auch wenn man bei UbiSoft Montreal momentan an rund 20 neuen Spielen arbeitet, wurde kein weiterer Titel für den Nintendo Revolution erwähnt oder gar bestätigt. Auf der kommenden E³ wird es diesbezüglich jedoch sicher neue Informationen geben.



_gamevision_


----------



## ruppelt (14. April 2006)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Wann ist eigtlich die E 3?


----------



## Bonkic (14. April 2006)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				ruppelt am 14.04.2006 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann ist eigtlich die E 3?




*May 10-12, 2006  *


----------



## Bonkic (16. April 2006)

*Metroid 3 auf E3*



> Das Actionspiel Metroid Prime 3 (Revolution) von den Retro Studios soll auf der E3 im Mai spielbar sein. Das schreibt Matt von IGN.



_gamefront/ ign_


----------



## Bonkic (17. April 2006)

*NRev- Termin konkretisiert*



> Wie Gex's Nintendo News meldet, deuten Scans aus dem Official Nintendo Magazine auf ein mögliches Releasedatum des Nintendo Revolution.
> 
> Das Official Nintendo Magazine schlägt z.B. vor, dass man sich unbedingt die Ausgabe 10 kaufen soll, welche am 27. Oktober erscheint, weil darin Reviews der Launchtitel stehen werden.
> 
> ...



_justgamers_

so langsam scheint sich ja echt was zu tun in sachen `revolution`, nachdem es in den monaten zuvor doch ein bisschen arg ruhig war (was ja auch nicht das schlechteste sein muss).


----------



## crackajack (18. April 2006)

*NRev- action-adventures von den crossbeamstudios*

*Orb* infoschnippsel:


			
				[url=http://revolution.advancedmn.com/article.php?artid=6570 schrieb:
			
		

> revolution.advancedmn[/url]]....the game could turn out to be one of the more epic titles on Revolution....an action-adventure game set in a huge fantasy world called Delphire......The focus on these three characters and their storylines crisscrossing seems to be big.......Outside of storyline, Crossbeam is of course working hard on the gameplay side of things. The game features a real-time combat system and a number of deep mechanics within it. Each one of the title’s main characters can only have one weapon on them at one time. Further, there are only six weapons available throughout the entire adventure to each character. While this number seems quite low, Crossbeam assures us that players won’t get bored of their weapon quickly. This is because they can actually customize their weapon through magic and other means, with a result of 600 different variations. Crossbeam has also created a deep magic system and summoning system......the magic system as well as combat system will make use of the Revolution free-hand controller. The camera system, too, will utilize it.......Its developer is putting a lot of work into the adventure’s storyline and gameplay mechanics......Their current goal is to release the title in late 2007 or early 2008......



Wenn man auf die Herstellerseite geht, findet man noch zwei weitere action-adventures und ein paar artworks:
*Orb* Action/Adventure


			
				[url=http://www.crossbeamstudios.com/orb.shtml schrieb:
			
		

> orb[/url]]Planned Features:
> ~A vast world to explore, make discoveries, form alliances, uncover the secrets hidden deep in the past.
> ~A storyline featuring over a dozen main characters with over a hundred supporting roles.
> ~Innovative 'non-elemental' magic system incorporated into the very fabric of the game world.
> ...



*Thorn* Action/Adventure


			
				[url=http://www.crossbeamstudios.com/thorn.shtml schrieb:
			
		

> thorn[/url]]Planned Features:
> ~A futuristic world steeped in paranoia and the occult.
> ~A storyline exploring the occult underworld
> ~Innovative controls designed from the ground up for the Revolution Free Hand Controller
> ...



*Darkness* Action/Adventure/Horror


			
				[url=http://www.crossbeamstudios.com/darkness.shtml schrieb:
			
		

> darkness[/url]]Planned Features:
> ~Two playable characters involved in an epic, dark, macabre storyline
> ~Multiple combat strategies per character.
> ~32 areas, including massive cities, desert wastelands, and mountain temples.
> ...


World of Darkness?
Da sind doch Lizenzprobleme mit White Wolf vorprogrammiert....  


Gleich drei ambitionierte Titel von einem neu gegründetem Studio.....
Wenn ein Titel von denen überhaupt fertig/ veröffentlicht wird, muss man ja zufrieden sein und wenn der auch noch  was wird, wäre es natürlich am Besten.


----------



## Bonkic (18. April 2006)

*Gears of War noch in diesem Jahr ?*



> Amerikanische Online-Händler wie Gamestop geben für den Shooter Gears of War Click Picture von Epic mittlerweile November 2006 als Erscheinungstermin an.
> 
> Microsoft-Sprecher deuteten bereits mehrfach an, dass Gears of War Click Picture 2006 erscheinen soll - einen offiziellen Veröffentlichungstermin gibt es allerdings noch nicht.



_gamefront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. April 2006)

*AW: Gears of War noch in diesem Jahr ?*



			
				Bonkic am 18.04.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> > Amerikanische Online-Händler wie Gamestop geben für den Shooter Gears of War Click Picture von Epic mittlerweile November 2006 als Erscheinungstermin an.
> >
> > Microsoft-Sprecher deuteten bereits mehrfach an, dass Gears of War Click Picture 2006 erscheinen soll - einen offiziellen Veröffentlichungstermin gibt es allerdings noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Wieso "noch dieses Jahr"? War doch bislang immer für 2006 angekündigt. :-o
Aber November 2006, da war doch was??


----------



## Bonkic (18. April 2006)

*AW: Gears of War noch in diesem Jahr ?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.04.2006 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso "noch dieses Jahr"? War doch bislang immer für 2006 angekündigt. :-o



war mir immer relativ sicher, dass es erst in `07 kommt, also mit oder später als ut2007 .




> Aber November 2006, da war doch was??



rischtisch, würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn microsoft ganz plötzlich noch ein fertiges halo3 aus dem hut zaubert.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. April 2006)

*AW: Gears of War noch in diesem Jahr ?*



			
				Bonkic am 18.04.2006 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 18.04.2006 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon zur E3 2005 wurde auf der Webseite und im ersten Teaser-Trailer von "Emergency Day 2006" gesprochen.


----------



## ruppelt (18. April 2006)

*AW: Gears of War noch in diesem Jahr ?*

http://www.consolewars.de/news/11512/geruechte_um_sonys_flaggschiff/


Laut einem Artikel von PS3portal.com wird das PS3-Operating System, welches dem Xbox360 Dashboard ähnlich ist, mehr von der Hardware in Anspruch nehmen als angenommen. Die Verfasser des Artikels berufen sich dabei auf interne Quellen die an der Entwicklung beteiligt sind.
Im Grunde sagt der Artikel aus, dass satte 25% des Cell-Chips und ca. 18% des RAM ständig durch das Operating System, welches auch Muli-Video-Chatting und gewisse Messaging-Funktionen ermöglichen soll, in Anspruch genommen werden. Sollte dies der Wahrheit entsprechen, dürfte das erhebliche Einbußen für die Spiel-Performance bedeuten. Zum Vergleich: Das 360 Dashboard nimmt ca. 2% der CPU und 6,25% des RAM in Anspruch. Wer den kompletten Artikel mit weiteren technischen Angaben lesen möchte, sollte einfach unserem Link folgen.


----------



## Bonkic (18. April 2006)

*AW: Gears of War noch in diesem Jahr ?*



			
				ruppelt am 18.04.2006 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> , dass satte 25% des Cell-Chips und ca. 18% des RAM ständig durch das Operating System




hab` ich auch gelesen, halte ich aber ehrlich gesagt für ziemlichen blödsinn.


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2006)

*INTERVIEW MIT XBOX-MANAGER*



> "Blu-ray erinnert uns an Betamax"
> 
> Chris Lewis ist bei Microsoft für den europäischen Markt für Spielkonsolen zuständig. Im Gespräch mit SPIEGEL ONLINE stichelt er gegen den Konkurrenten Sony, klagt über die Schwierigkeiten mit der Xbox 360 in Japan und verrät, wie Microsoft sich den deutschen Gamer vorstellt.



das komplette (recht interessante) interview gibts unter folgendem link:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,411781,00.html


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2006)

*Nights "2" für NRev ?*



> n der Gerüchterubrik der aktuellen Ausgabe der japanischen Videospielzeitschrift Famitsu, befindet sich ein Hinweis darauf, dass Sega möglicherweise an einem Nights Nachfolger für den Nintendo Revolution arbeitet.
> Die Zeitschrift schreibt nämlich, dass sich für den Nintendo Revolution ein Actionspiel mit einem Dämonen als Charakter in Entwicklung befindet, der durch die Luft fliegt und dabei einem Clown ähnelt. Da sich dieser Hinweis jedoch wie bereits erwähnt in der Gerüchterubrik befindet, ist dies mit Vorsicht zu genießen.



_gamecubEX_


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2006)

*Stuttgarter aufgepasst - XBox360 (Core)  für 199 € !!!*



> Wer auf Grund des hohen Preises noch keine Xbox 360 sein Eigen nennt sollte am morgigen Donnerstag zur Neueröffnung des Saturn in Stuttgart (Königstr.) fahren. Denn dort gibt es die Xbox 360 in der Core Version für günstige 199 €.



_videospiele.com_


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2006)

*Neues Earthworm Jim vom Original- Team für XBox360*



> Diejenigen unter euch, die seit seligen SNES oder Mega Drive-Zeiten dabei sind, werden ihn mit Sicherheit kennen. Den Regenwurm, der durch einen aus dem Weltraum stammenden Superanzug zum Helden mutiert, und von da an besonders Kühe in Angst und Schrecken versetzt hat. Die Rede ist natürlich von Earthworm Jim, der mit schrägem und erfrischendem Witz, guter Spielbarkeit und super Grafik dem Entwickler Shiny Entertainment zu neuen Höhenflügel verholfen hat.
> Laut einer Meldung von IGN haben sich die Original-Entwickler dieses Klassikers wieder zusammengefunden, um seit nun bereits einem Jahr an einer Next-Gen Version zu arbeiten. Unter anderem sind David Perry und Tommy Tallarico wieder mit an Bord. Derzeit liegen die Rechte an Earthworm Jim bei Atari, die fleißig an einer PSP-Version basteln, ich denke aber auch dafür wird es Lösung geben.



_consolewars_


dave perry besinnt sich scheinbar wieder auf das, was er kann (bzw. konnte)....


----------



## ruppelt (19. April 2006)

*sega*

Kommt es nur mir so vor oder arbeiten Sega und Nitendo immer enger zusamen. Wäre eine starke Kombination da beide für gute und vor alem Spaßige spiele berühmt sind. Sie könnten nur davon profitieren.


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2006)

*AW: sega*



			
				ruppelt am 19.04.2006 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt es nur mir so vor oder arbeiten Sega und Nitendo immer enger zusamen. Wäre eine starke Kombination da beide für gute und vor alem Spaßige spiele berühmt sind. Sie könnten nur davon profitieren.




eine sega - nintendo kooperation (oder gar fusion ?) wäre sicher wünschenswert aus spielersicht und evtl. gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich - behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal (ohne besonderes hintergrundwissen) . 

wenn man dann noch square-enix, konami und capcom (exklusiv) ins boot bekommt, dann wäre eine solches allianz wohl unangreifbar.  

aber na ja - zumindest teil 2  wird wohl auf ewig ein wunschtraum bleiben.


----------



## HobbitMeister (19. April 2006)

*AW: sega*

Wird die Revolution eigentlich auch HD-Auflösung haben? Wenn nicht wär die Konsole eine Überlegung wert...hätt ich nicht das Gefühl ich würde was versäumen  . Dürfte außerdem eher günstig sein und wenn der Controller das hält, was ich mir von ihm verspreche...


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2006)

*AW: sega*



			
				HobbitMeister am 19.04.2006 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird die Revolution eigentlich auch HD-Auflösung haben?




nein (mit 99,999 %iger wahrscheinlichkeit   )


----------



## Bonkic (20. April 2006)

*BiA 3 wird exklusiver PS 3- Starttitel*



> Wie Ubi Soft heute in ihrer offiziellen Pressemitteilung verkünden wird der 2. Weltkriegsshooter Brothers in Arms 3: Hell´s Highway exklusiv für die PlayStation 3 zum Launch zur Verfügung stehen. Die ürsprünglich ebenfalls angekündigte Xbox 360-Version ließ man außen vor und hat sie stattdessen im Konsolenbereich dem neuen Sony-System gwidmet. Ob eine Version für Microsofts Next-Generation Konsole noch erscheint ist unklar.



_consolewars_

hierbei wird es sich wohl - so denke ich - nur um eine zeitweise exklusivität handeln und auch nur im konsolensektor.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. April 2006)

*AW: BiA 3 wird exklusiver PS 3- Starttitel*

Das Game soll im November schon fertig sein?? :-o
Das klingt mir aber sehr nach einem Schnellschuß. Wie lange soll man daran spielen 4 Stunden?

Edit: Und was ist mit der PC Fassung? War doch auch angekündigt.


----------



## Bonkic (20. April 2006)

*AW: BiA 3 wird exklusiver PS 3- Starttitel*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.04.2006 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Game soll im November schon fertig sein?? :-o
> Das klingt mir aber sehr nach einem Schnellschuß. Wie lange soll man daran spielen 4 Stunden?



die quelle von consolewars verstehe ich nicht unbedingt so, dass bia3 wirklich schon zum konsolenstart verfügbar sein muss :



> (...)the fact that the title will debut this holiday season as one of the early launch titles for Sony's new machine may come as a bit of a blow to the Redmond-based giant.



(was auch immer die amis genau damit meinen... ) 



> Edit: Und was ist mit der PC Fassung? War doch auch angekündigt.



die exklusivität scheint tatsächlich nur für den konsolensektor zu gelten :



> Announced today for PC and PS3 - although the official announcement does not explicitly rule out a launch on other platforms (...]


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. April 2006)

*AW: BiA 3 wird exklusiver PS 3- Starttitel*



			
				Bonkic am 20.04.2006 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 20.04.2006 09:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx für die Info. Sieht so natürlich anders aus, als bei CW geschrieben wird.


----------



## Bonkic (21. April 2006)

*Microsoft : Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*



> - Der Preis für die Xbox 360 Premium wird um 100$ gesenkt werden im Oktober.
> 
> 
> - Der Preis für die Xbox 360 Core wird um 80$ gesenkt werden im Oktober.
> ...



_consolewars_

sollte das mit der preissenkung stimmt - und das ist ziemlich wahrscheinlich, dann kann sich sony ganz warm anziehen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. April 2006)

*AW: Microsoft : Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*



			
				Bonkic am 21.04.2006 08:06 schrieb:
			
		

> sollte das mit der preissenkung stimmt - und das ist ziemlich wahrscheinlich, dann kann sich sony ganz warm anziehen.


Es könnte auch sehr interessant für PC Besitzer sein, sollte das 100$ HD-DVD Laufwerk einfach nur einen USB 2 Anschluß haben und sich in Verbindung mit Windows (Vista) ebenfalls nutzen lassen.
Aber mal schauen, was an den ganzen Gerüchten dran ist und am Ende auch wirklich so umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Bonkic (21. April 2006)

*Sony : Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*



> GTA (untitled) soll exklusiv für die PlayStation 3 in 2007 erscheinen.
> 
> 
> - Die RSX-GPU soll eine G71 auf "Crack" sein und Sony wird den Cell-Prozessor und den RSX in 65 nm fertigen zum Launch.
> ...



_consolewars_

eigentlich nix wirklich überraschendes dabei, der preis von 399 $ ist realistisch ( das hardware gelall interessiert eh keine sau) und die "controller überraschung" wird wohl darin bestehen , dass er nicht so scheisse aussieht wie bislang, oder dass man sogar gleich die ps2- pads verwenden kann .


----------



## mixn-mojo (21. April 2006)

*AW: Sony : Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*



			
				Bonkic am 21.04.2006 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> - Die PlayStation 3 soll im November in den USA und Japan launchen, in Europa erst 2007.



Hmm, naja, irgendwie hat es ja doch jeder gewusst, dass das Teil in good old Europe erst später kommt, aber gewünscht hätte ich mir einen echten "world-wide launch" trotzdem. Kann man nur hoffen, dass der Abstand nicht zu groß ist.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. April 2006)

*AW: Sony : Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*

Senf:



> GTA (untitled) soll exklusiv für die PlayStation 3 in 2007 erscheinen.


 Löblich und war zu erwarten.



> Und sie läuft mit guter Kühlung.


 = Dröööööhn  



> Der Launchpreis der PlayStation 3 mit 60 GB Festplatte integriert soll 399$ betragen.


 Wenn es auch 399€ werden wäre ich angenehm überrascht. Ich denke immer noch, dass es teurer als das 400€360 Paket wird.



> - Im Paket der PlayStation 3 ist auch eine Blu-Ray Demosdisk auf der sich zahlreiche HD-Filmtrailer und Spieledemos befinden sollen.


Ich hoffe mal bis dahin gibt es aber auch genug Filme auch BR :/




> Ein Remake zu Final Fantasy VII befindet sich in Entwicklung und Square Enix wird ein kurzes Sneak-Peak auf der E3 vorstellen.


Eigentlich dementiert, wäre es aber dem Gewinn zu Liebe nur logisch. Meine "Bedenken" habe ich aber schon geäußert, lieber schneller ein neues FF (wobei, ein Remake zu Teil 8... *g*)



> Die PlayStation 3 soll im November in den USA und Japan launchen, in Europa erst 2007.


 Das dicke "Word-wide" auf der Präsentation schließt dann Europa aus oder wie    (nagut, Afrika oder Australien werden auch gerne mal vernachlässigt ^^)




> Dabei sollen je 500.000 Einheiten des Systems pro Launch zur Verfügung stehen.


 Da könnte man den Startpreis auch auf 800€ setzen 




> Sony drängt die Entwickler dazu, die Spiele in mindestens 720p zu programmieren und mit mindestens 60 Fps laufen zu lassen.


zwingen fände ich besser ^^



> Kein PlayStation 3-Online zum Launch.


Öhm, das finde ich aber nicht so toll. Geht das wieder so los wie bei der PS2.



> Killzone PS3 soll aussehen wie auf der E3 05 Präsentation und außerdem einen soliden Multiplayer bieten.


Na, da sind wir ja gespannt ^^. Am Ende müssen Vergleiche gezogen werden, aber ich bin bisher überzeugt von der PS3-Technikleistung. Wenn ich mir da den MGS4-Trailer (bzw. die Echtzeit-Vorführung damit) anschaue, der in kurzer Zeit und zu diesem frühen Zeitpunkt zusammengeschustert wurde *lechz*



> Es wird eine riesen Überraschung bezüglich des Controllers geben.


 Er kann ... fliegen ^^
Vielleicht haben sie noch schnell den Revolution-Controller als Aufsatz dran gebastelt  




> Die PSP2 soll in irgendeiner Form gezeigt werden


Jetzt schon Oo


----------



## JohnCarpenter (21. April 2006)

*AW: Sony : Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 21.04.2006 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht haben sie noch schnell den Revolution-Controller als Aufsatz dran gebastelt


ROFL - an den REV-Controller mußte ich auch spontan denken.
Da ich noch keine Next-Gen Konsole besitze, aber bestimmt früher oder später zuschlagen werde, fänd ich's auch interessant, wenn M$ bei der 360 mal ne neue Hardwarerevision macht. Meines Wissens gabs aber bis jetzt nur ein leiseres DVD-Laufwerk, also nichts für bessere Absturzstabilität oder gegen Temperaturprobleme. Wobei ich jetzt nicht genau verfolgt habe, wo eigentlich die Schwachstellen liegen...
Möglicherweise ist die PS3 eh die bessere Wahl, aber Männer = Jäger und SAMMLER


----------



## Bonkic (22. April 2006)

*Nintendos George Harrison im Interview*



> Die GameInformer führte in ihrer aktuellen Ausgabe ein Interview mit Nintendo of America’s senior vice president of marketing and corporate communications George Harrison bezüglich des Nintendo Revolution. Die wichtigsten Aussagen hier zusammengefasst:
> 
> 
> - Verglichen mit dem Dritthersteller-Support auf dem Nintendo Gamecube erwartet Harrison ein viel größeres Spektrum an 3rd-Party-Software-Entwicklungen auf dem Revolution.
> ...


_cw_


----------



## Bonkic (22. April 2006)

*Xbox 360 bekommt einen neuen Prozesso*



> Der Halbleiter-Hersteller Chartered fertigt ab Anfang 2007 neue Prozessoren für Microsofts Spielekonsole Xbox 360. Die Strukturbreite wird auf 65 Nanometer geschrumpft, was einen deutlich geringeren Stromverbrauch mit sich bringt.
> 
> Schon bisher stellt Chartered Xbox-CPUs her, allerdings in 90 Nanometer Strukturbreite, wie beispielsweise auch Intels Pentium 4 gefertigt wird. Das Abkommen mit Microsoft wurde nun verlängert, und im ersten Quartal 2007 sollen die ersten Konsolen-Prozessoren mit 65 Nanometern Strukturbreite und mit SOI-Technik ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> Über neue Funktionen der Chips ist noch nichts bekannt, typischerweise geht ein solcher "Die-Shrink" zur nächst kleineren Strukturbreite aber mit einem deutlich reduzierten Stromverbrauch einher - bei gleichem Takt kann bis zur Hälfte der elektrischen Leistung eingespart werden. Ob Microsoft mit dieser Basis auch eine kompaktere Version der Xbox 360 plant, die bisher auch durch eine hohe Abwärme aufgefallen ist, ist noch unklar. Konkurrent Sony hatte seiner PlayStation 2 in den sechs Jahren ihrer Marktpräsenz bereits mehrmals überarbeitet.



_golem_


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2006)

*Nintendo: Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*



> Der "DS Lite" soll am 9. oder 16. Juni in Europa veröffentlicht werden.
> 
> 
> - Ein Remake von "Soul Blade" soll für den DS kommen.
> ...



_consolewars_

viel blabla im luftleeren raum....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. April 2006)

*AW: Nintendo: Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*



			
				Bonkic am 24.04.2006 08:36 schrieb:
			
		

> viel blabla im luftleeren raum....


Ist doch bei den ganzen Gerüchte-News vor der E3 so.


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2006)

*AW: Nintendo: Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.04.2006 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 24.04.2006 08:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bei den nintendo- gerüchten ist aber echt fast gar nix dabei,womit man was anfangen könnte.
die urheber hätten wirklich ein wenig kreativer sein können.


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2006)

*AW: Nintendo: Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*



> Das britische 'Official PlayStation2 Magazine' hat in seiner neuesten Ausgabe weitere Details zur PlayStation3 bekanntgegeben:
> 
> - Monolith (F.E.A.R., Condemned) arbeitet anscheinend an einem PS3-Spiel.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_

fear auf ps3 ?
mmh - dann müssten die den titel aber gehörig aufmotzen, denn mit einer 1:1 umsetzung kann man wohl keinen mehr hinter dem ofen vorlocken.


----------



## Freezeman (24. April 2006)

*AW: Nintendo: Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*



			
				Bonkic am 24.04.2006 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> fear auf ps3 ?
> mmh - dann müssten die den titel aber gehörig aufmotzen, denn mit einer 1:1 umsetzung kann man wohl keinen mehr hinter dem ofen vorlocken.



Für einen Starttitel reichts allemal, so "schlecht" ist die Grafik nun auch nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2006)

*AW: Nintendo: Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*



			
				Freezeman am 24.04.2006 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Für einen Starttitel reichts allemal, so "schlecht" ist die Grafik nun auch nicht.



das seh` ich anders :

schau dir mal die anderen starttitel an, da geht ein 1:1 umgesetztes fear gnadenlos unter.

grafik ist bekanntlich nicht alles, aber fear ist spielerisch kaum so interessant., dass es dieses manko wieder wettmachen würde.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. April 2006)

*AW: Nintendo: Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*



			
				Bonkic am 24.04.2006 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 24.04.2006 12:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FEAR sah Anno 2005 schon stellenweise extrem steril, langweilig und monoton aus. Schwer zu glauben, dass sich ein solches Spiel auf einer Konsole verkaufen würde, die primär die technologisch interessierten Zielgruppen anspricht. Jemand der 450 - 500 Euro (oder wie auch immer der theoretische Preis für die PS3 sein mag), wird eher weniger einen Titel spielen wollen, der “damals” bereits auf einem XP3500+ mit GeForce 6800 ordentlich lief. Eher würde FEAR vielleicht noch auf dem Nintendo-Revolution funktionieren, da man dort nicht die “grafikgeile” Zielgruppe anspricht, sondern eher diese, die an purem Spielspaß interessiert sind. Nur würde FEAR imho da auch untergehen, da der Titel im Bezug auf BigNs eigene Marken untergehen würde. 

Imho hat “Fear” nichts auf kommenden Konsolen verloren. Zum Budget-Preis von 20 Euro wäre die Sache vielleicht noch akzeptabel, aber ~ 60 Euro für ein PS3-FEAR zu zahlen welches optisch wahrscheinlich eher weniger begeistern kann, wäre wohl ziemlich “blöd”.

Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass der Entwickler mal eben eine optisch nachgebesserte Fassung von FEAR nachschießen wird. Ich denke dies wäre eine Verschwendung von Ressourcen. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## ruppelt (24. April 2006)

*AW: Nintendo: Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*

Der Revolution soll bereits im Juni in Japan veröffentlicht werden



Wat? ich hoffe der wird dann aber Regioncode free. Weil so viele Monate soll ich warten bis ich in Europa das Ding bekomme?  Args  das geht nicht!


Und lest euch das mit Fear nochmal genauer durch. Da steht nix von einer Umsetzung für die PS3. Sie sind in Klammern aufgeführt und somit eher als Beispiel für den Publisher zu sehen.


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2006)

*AW: Nintendo: Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*



			
				ruppelt am 24.04.2006 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> !
> 
> 
> Und lest euch das mit Fear nochmal genauer durch. Da steht nix von einer Umsetzung für die PS3. Sie sind in Klammern aufgeführt und somit eher als Beispiel für den Publisher zu sehen.




*es handelt sich wohl um F.E.A.R., weil das Heft die Ankündigung mit 'C.O.M.E.S to PS3' umschreibt.*

da steht nix in klammern.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. April 2006)

*Crysis doch nicht PC only?*

Wie man auf Consolewars lesen kann wird zumindest im offiziellen PSM geschrieben Crysis würde für die PS3 kommen.


> Wie aus der aktuellen Ausgabe der britischen OPM 2 (Official PlayStation Magazine) hervorgeht, soll der Titel Crysis auch für die PlayStation 3 umgesetzt werden. Das grafisch bahnbrechende Spiel von den Entwicklern von Crytek würde somit entgegen der Ankündigung nur für den PC, seinen Weg auch auf die Konsole finden.


Auch wenn die offiziellen Sony Mags schon einigen Mist verzapft haben (u.a. UT 2007 PS3 Launchtitel), so ist die Aussage doch recht interessant, sollte sie stimmen. Vor einigen Tagen / Wochen wurde ja noch heftig bestritten an die Konsolen zu denken.

Edit: Bonkic


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2006)

*Crysis für PS 3 ?*



> Wie aus der aktuellen Ausgabe der britischen OPM 2 (Official PlayStation Magazine) hervorgeht, soll der Titel Crysis auch für die PlayStation 3 umgesetzt werden. Das grafisch bahnbrechende Spiel von den Entwicklern von Crytek würde somit entgegen der Ankündigung nur für den PC, seinen Weg auch auf die Konsole finden.



_consolewars_


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2006)

*NEC erhält Aufträge für Revolution-Chips*



> NEC hat von Nintendo neue Aufträge für die Produktion von Chips für die Revolution-Konsole erhalten. Das bestätigte Toshio Nakajima, der Präsident von NEC, im Gespräch mit Bloomberg.
> 
> Die Auslieferung der Bauteile soll zum Herbstanfang 2006 an Nintendo erfolgen, die Konsole soll dann zum Weihnachtsgeschäft auf den Markt kommen.



_gamefront_


----------



## ruppelt (25. April 2006)

*AW: Nintendo: Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*



			
				Bonkic am 24.04.2006 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> > Das britische 'Official PlayStation2 Magazine' hat in seiner neuesten Ausgabe weitere Details zur PlayStation3 bekanntgegeben:
> >
> > - Monolith (F.E.A.R., Condemned) arbeitet anscheinend an einem PS3-Spiel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2006)

*AW: Nintendo: Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*



			
				ruppelt am 25.04.2006 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> sry da nochmal reinhacken zu müssen. Aber da steht sehr wohl die Produkte die Monolith gemacht hat in Klammern.
> 
> .




wie du bemerkt haben könntest zitierst du eine andere quelle - capice ?


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2006)

*CNN : E3 - Vorschau*



> - CNN geht davon aus, dass der Preis der PlayStation 3-Konsole nicht auf Sonys Presse-Event bekannt gegeben wird, sondern frühestens zum Ende des Sommers oder Herbstbeginn.
> 
> 
> - Auch beim Revolution von Nintendo sollte man keine Preisnagabe oder einen konkreten Launchtermin erwarten. Dafür wird aber der endgültige Name des Systems enthüllt und auch Details zum Launch-Line Up. In spielbarer Form sollen die Titel ebenfalls präsentiert werden.
> ...



_consolewars_


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2006)

*PSM : PS 3 - Gerüchte*



> PlayStation 3:
> - Der weltweite Launch der PlayStation 3 in der ersten Novemberwoche wird bestätigt. Allerdings sind Lieferengpässe zu erwarten.
> 
> 
> ...



_consolewars_


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2006)

*AW: Nintendo: Gerüchte im Vorfeld der E3*



			
				Bonkic am 26.04.2006 07:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ruppelt am 25.04.2006 20:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




muss mich selbst verbesseren -  die quelle ist die gleiche 
:
lies mal weiter in dem von mir kopierten artikel - dann wird dir (vielleicht) ein licht aufgehen.


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2006)

*NREV : 2. Cotroller- "Geheimnis" gelüftet ?*



> CONFIRMED: Sources close to Nintendo confirm for AMN that the rumors are true. Details inside.
> Last week, a rumor hit the net claiming that the Nintendo Revolution’s nunchaku controller features a built-in acellerometer allowing it to sense it being tilted left or right, or being moved up, down, left, right and in a number of other directions as well.
> 
> Today, AMN has confirmed through a developer incredibly close to Nintendo that this rumor is in fact true. The nunchaku peripheral does feature this secondary function. However, we were also told that the nunchaku controller does not feature the same pointing and motion sensing abilities that allow the Revolution free-hand controller to be used like a “pointer” or “wand.”
> ...



_AMN_


----------



## Bonkic (26. April 2006)

*EA : Kritik an NREV*



> Electronic Arts Los Angeles Vize Präsident and General Manager Neil Young, hat sich auf der Games Developers Conference (GDC) mit den Kollegen von Gamasutra über die Herausforderungen und Schwierigkeiten mit dem Nintendo Revolution geäußert.
> 
> Ein Problem für Young ist die fehlende High Definition-Darstellung mit dem Nintendo Revolution. Als Beispiel bringt er Strategiespiele, bei denen die Steuerung ein Element ist und ein anderes die Distanz zum Bildschirm, wenn man ein Konsolenspiel mit einem PC-Spiel vergleicht. Dadurch fehlt die genauere Detaildarstellung komplexer Kleinigkeiten.
> 
> Young kritisiert außerdem noch die mangelnde Hardwareleistung des Nintendo Revolution, denn einige Firmen die bereits Entwicklerkits haben, erwarten Grafiken vergleichbar mit einem aufgemotzten Gamecube. Ferner meint Young, dass Electronic Arts zwar Spiele für den Revolution entwickelt, aber er den Nintendo DS bevorzugt, da dieser seiner Meinung nach am meisten durchdacht ist und Sinn macht.



_consolewars_

und hier ist noch der kommentar des cw- redakteurs :



> Wenn man zynisch wäre, könnte man EA vorwerfen, dass sie eher Probleme damit haben innovative Spielkonzepte zu bringen, statt mit der Hardware zurechtzukommen.



dem ist meinerseits nichts mehr hinzuzfügen....


----------



## eX2tremiousU (26. April 2006)

*AW: EA : Kritik an NREV*



> Electronic Arts Los Angeles Vize Präsident and General Manager Neil Young, hat sich auf der Games Developers Conference (GDC) mit den Kollegen von Gamasutra über die Herausforderungen und Schwierigkeiten mit dem Nintendo Revolution geäußert.
> 
> Ein Problem für Young ist die fehlende High Definition-Darstellung mit dem Nintendo Revolution. Als Beispiel bringt er Strategiespiele, bei denen die Steuerung ein Element ist und ein anderes die Distanz zum Bildschirm, wenn man ein Konsolenspiel mit einem PC-Spiel vergleicht. Dadurch fehlt die genauere Detaildarstellung komplexer Kleinigkeiten.
> 
> Young kritisiert außerdem noch die mangelnde Hardwareleistung des Nintendo Revolution, denn einige Firmen die bereits Entwicklerkits haben, erwarten Grafiken vergleichbar mit einem aufgemotzten Gamecube. *Ferner meint Young, dass Electronic Arts zwar Spiele für den Revolution entwickelt, aber er den Nintendo DS bevorzugt, da dieser seiner Meinung nach am meisten durchdacht ist und Sinn macht*.



Ähm..lol? Weiß der werte Herr eigentlich was für einen Schmarn EA konsequent auf den DS wirft?! Ich besitze das System, und kann nur fluchend über das "Lineup" der Spiele von EA berichten. Die meisten (alle?) Titel sind kurz, optisch schlechter als Vergleichsprodukte, und haben mit Defiziten bei der Steuerung und dem Gameplay zu kämpfen. Gerade EA-Games nutzen praktisch gar nicht (bis auf RogueAgent) den Touchscreen und wirken wie billige GBA-Portierungen, mit minimal besserer Optik. Also wenn ich mir solche Kommentare durchlese, dann frage ich mich wirklich ob der Typ eigentlich weiß, was für einen Mist die versuchen dem DS-Kunden anzudrehen.

Kaum EA-Games auf dem NRev? Macht mir nix aus. Wenn ich diese "kreativen" Produkte spielen will, reicht mir auch der PC, den NRev kaufe ich primär aus folgendem Grund: Nintendo-Spiele. Sorry, und im Bezug auf Kreativität und Gamedesign können EAs Blockbuster-Titel da direkt einpacken. Ganz besonders auf dem DS.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. April 2006)

*PS News*



> *Weltweite Hard- & Software-Auslieferungsmengen für PS3, PS2 und PS*
> 
> 27.04.06 - Sony veröffentlicht innerhalb eines Geschäftsberichts die weltweiten Auslieferungsmengen von PlayStation und PlayStation2 seit ihrem Verkaufsstart.
> 
> ...






> *Sony: PlayStation3 erscheint weltweit Anfang November*
> 
> 27.04.06 - Sony gibt in einem Geschäftsbericht bekannt, dass die PlayStation3 weltweit Anfang November 2006 erscheinen wird; bislang gab Sony den Termin der Markteinführung nur mit 'November 2006' an.



_Gamefront.de_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. April 2006)

*Xbox 360 News*



> *Valve plant weitere Xbox 360 Spiele*
> 
> 27.04.06 - Valve (Half-Life 2 Click Picture) arbeitet an mehreren Spielen für die Xbox 360, die allesamt Xbox Live unterstützen sollen. Die Titel sollen eine angepasste Version von Valves 'Source Game Engine' verwenden.






> *F.E.A.R. keine reine Umsetzung*
> 
> 27.04.06 - Der Shooter F.E.A.R. für die Xbox 360 soll keine reine Umsetzung der PC-Vorlage sein, sondern viele zusätzliche Elemente erhalten. Das schreibt das 'Official Xbox Magazine' in seiner neuesten Ausgabe.
> 
> Die Entwicklung soll nicht von Monolith übernommen werden, sondern von einem anderen Studio - der Name soll demnächst bekanntgegeben werden.






> *Neue Details zu Gears of War*
> 
> 27.04.06 - Hier sind neue Details zum Shooter Gears of War Click Picture von Epic aus dem 'Official Xbox Magazine' (Danke an poobone).
> 
> ...






> *Codemasters entwickelt Overlord*
> 
> 27.04.06 - Codemasters gibt im 'Official Xbox Magazine' die Entwicklung des '3rd Person Action RPGs' Overlord bekannt, dass in den Triumph Studios hergestellt wird.
> 
> ...



_Gamefront.de_


----------



## SPEEDI007 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360 News*



> Valve plant weitere Xbox 360 Spiele
> 
> 27.04.06 - Valve (Half-Life 2 Click Picture) arbeitet an mehreren Spielen für die Xbox 360, die allesamt Xbox Live unterstützen sollen. Die Titel sollen eine angepasste Version von Valves 'Source Game Engine' verwenden.



Vor paar Wochen gab es eine News, in der bekannt wurde, dass Valve sich weniger auf Konsolen konzentrieren würde. Für mich ist diese News, daher etwas überraschend. HL² hatte auf der X-Box sehr schlechte Verkaufszahlen. 



> - Es gibt einen Minen-Level, in dem man in einem Wagen über die Gleise rast. Auf festgelegten Wegen duckt man sich und kommt aus der Deckung, um Gegner abzuschießen.



Es gibt ein Video in der man, dieses Szenario sieht. Sah für mich, aber nicht gerade toll aus.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. April 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360 News*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 27.04.2006 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor paar Wochen gab es eine News, in der bekannt wurde, dass Valve sich weniger auf Konsolen konzentrieren würde. Für mich ist diese News, daher etwas überraschend. HL² hatte auf der X-Box sehr schlechte Verkaufszahlen.


Ansichten und Einstellungen ändern sich heutzutage schnell. Warum das Spiel nicht so erfolgreich war, weiß ich nicht. Aber vielleicht haben sie auch etwas zu viel erwartet. Immerhin haben sie nur einen Xbox 1 Port gemacht. Der läuft zwar im Emulator, aber da haben die Käufer vielleicht auch erst mal Geld für andere Games ausgegeben. Half Life mag auch dem PC bekannt sein, wo die Spieler deswegen sofort in den Laden rennen. Aber auf der Xbox?



> Es gibt ein Video in der man, dieses Szenario sieht. Sah für mich, aber nicht gerade toll aus.


Hast du einen Link dazu? Habe das Video noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. April 2006)

*Aus Revolution wird "wii"*

Aus der Pressemeldung:


> Wii WIE WIR
> Nintendo gibt Namen seiner Next Generation-Konsole bekannt
> Die Revolution steht vor der Tür - und ihr Name ist Wii! Nintendo lüftete heute das Geheimnis um den endgültigen Markennamen seiner neuen, TV-gebundenen Videospielkonsole. Das Spielsystem, das bisher unter dem Arbeitstitel Revolution bekannt war, kommt noch in diesem Jahr auf den Markt. *Wii wird ein Meilenstein in der Geschichte des Videospiels sein", verspricht Dr. Bernd Fakesch, General Manager von Nintendo Deutschland. *Der außergewöhnliche Name der Konsole spiegelt ihre außergewöhnlichen Eigenschaften wider



Erklärung zum "wii"


> * Der Arbeitstitel Revolution gab die Richtung vor - Wii ist das Ziel.
> * Wii wird die Trennwände zwischen Videospielern und Nicht-Videospielern einreißen.
> * Wii wird Menschen noch enger zusammen bringen - mit ihren Spielen und mit anderen Menschen.
> * Wii klingt wie das englische *we" für *wir", denn Wii ist eine Konsole für uns alle.
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.04.2006 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



habs grad bei golem nachgelesen.
gewagt, aber irre - sag` ich mal vorsichtig....


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*

"Rosenstolz - Ich bin ich (Wir sind "Wii")"

Na wenn wir da nicht schon den passenden Werbesong haben...  

Regards, eX!


----------



## SPEEDI007 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*



> Hast du einen Link dazu? Habe das Video noch nicht gesehen.



Muss nachschauen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre kam diese Szene in einem 20 min Video vor.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*

Wii... schlimmer als den Titel finde ich diese leicht tuntigen Herleitungen des Titels. Dazu noch wieder die Betonung, nicht-Videospieler locken zu wollen.
Mit böser Zunge könnte man auch sagen, Nintendo muss sich diese Nische suchen. Und was bringt das ganze für den "normalen" Zocker?



Spoiler



Copy-Past, ja ich bin faul


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.04.2006 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wii... schlimmer als den Titel finde ich diese leicht tuntigen Herleitungen des Titels. Dazu noch wieder die Betonung, nicht-Videospieler locken zu wollen.
> Mit böser Zunge könnte man auch sagen, Nintendo muss sich diese Nische suchen. Und was bringt das ganze für den "normalen" Zocker?
> 
> 
> ...



BigNs Strategie die "Non-Gamer" zu locken funktioniert beim DS aber extrem gut. Die "normale" Spielergemeinde kann mit dem Ding nicht soooo viel anfangen, diese "Non-Gamer-Gruppe" hingegen wird mit den KI-Spielen und Konzepten der Marke "Lost in Blue" und "Phoenix Wright" aber gut bedient, und so kann Nintendo eine neue Spielergruppe "ködern". 

Vielleicht gelingt es dem "Wii" (Der? Die? Das? Was "Wii"?!) ähnliche Käuferschichten zu locken. "Nischen-Produkte" müßen ja nicht schlecht sein, solange da die Innovation stimmt.

Regards, eX!


----------



## SPEEDI007 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*

*Hier* findest du dieses Video. "Zero Hour Cam" heißt es. Die Szene taucht ungefähr in der 11 Min. auf.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 27.04.2006 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> BigNs Strategie die "Non-Gamer" zu locken funktioniert beim DS aber extrem gut. Die "normale" Spielergemeinde kann mit dem Ding nicht soooo viel anfangen, diese "Non-Gamer-Gruppe" hingegen wird mit den KI-Spielen und Konzepten der Marke "Lost in Blue" und "Phoenix Wright" aber gut bedient, und so kann Nintendo eine neue Spielergruppe "ködern".
> 
> Vielleicht gelingt es dem "Wii" (Der? Die? Das? Was "Wii"?!) ähnliche Käuferschichten zu locken. "Nischen-Produkte" müßen ja nicht schlecht sein, solange da die Innovation stimmt.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Das will ich ja gar nicht bestreiten (im Gegenteil, solche Käuferschichten muss man ja mit Neuartigen ködern), aber ich hab dann doch die Befürchtung, dass der wii nur wieder etwas für diejenigen "normalen" Zocker ist, die Fans der Nintendoserien sind. Es hätte vielleicht Vorteile für sie, wenn durch den Erfolg durch neue Käuferschichten auch viele Dritthersteller Spiele produzieren (nur werden diese sich ja nach dem Wunsch der Masse richten).
Anderseits ergibt sich dieses Problem natürlich nur, wenn man das/den/die wii als einzige Konsole benutzen will.

Im Heimkonsolenbereich hat außerdem imo Sony mit Eyetoy, Buzz und Singstar bereits fest etablierte und erfolgreiche Produkte für Nicht-Videospieler (besonders Eyetoy kommt ja wirklich bei jedem an).


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.04.2006 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit böser Zunge könnte man auch sagen, Nintendo muss sich diese Nische suchen.




nintendo will sich möglichst weit von den beiden (ex- ? ) mitbewerbern abgrenzen.

wo sich die zwei anderen mit technischen protzereien zu übertreffen versuchen, will nintendo in erster linie mit überragender spielbarkeit glänzen.

löblich, aber ob das die masse der potentiellen käufer anerkennt, bleibt erst noch abzuwarten.

beim ds hat das und die erschliessung neuer anwender ja ganz vorzüglich funktioniert.

mitentscheident wird in jedem falle der preis sein, wie sich das ganze steuren lässt  und ob die 3rd- party entwickler  das spielchen mitspielen (aber sogar ea hat ja ein speziell angepasstes madden angekündigt...) .

die nintendo- eigenen titel sind eh über jeden zweifel erhaben. 

leicht irritiert bin ich von der namensgebung allerdings auch .....


----------



## Dumbi (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*



			
				SPEEDI007 am 27.04.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> > Hast du einen Link dazu? Habe das Video noch nicht gesehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Muss nachschauen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre kam diese Szene in einem 20 min Video vor.


Der Clip wird höchstwahrscheinlich auf http://www.gametrailers.com/ zu finden sein, da habe ich bis jetzt noch jedes Video gefunden!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.04.2006 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Das will ich ja gar nicht bestreiten (im Gegenteil, solche Käuferschichten muss man ja mit Neuartigen ködern), aber ich hab dann doch die Befürchtung, dass der wii nur wieder etwas für diejenigen "normalen" Zocker ist, die Fans der Nintendoserien sind. Es hätte vielleicht Vorteile für sie, wenn durch den Erfolg durch neue Käuferschichten auch viele Dritthersteller Spiele produzieren (nur werden diese sich ja nach dem Wunsch der Masse richten).
> Anderseits ergibt sich dieses Problem natürlich nur, wenn man das/den/die wii als einzige Konsole benutzen will.
> 
> Im Heimkonsolenbereich hat außerdem imo Sony mit Eyetoy, Buzz und Singstar bereits fest etablierte und erfolgreiche Produkte für Nicht-Videospieler (besonders Eyetoy kommt ja wirklich bei jedem an).



Ich kann hier nur für mich sprechen, aber zumindest ich werde das "Wii" primär aus dem Grund kaufen, weil es eben die Nintendo-Figuren / Serien bieten wird. Titel wie "Battlefield", "Quake", "Condemned" und Co. will ich da eigentlich nicht sehen. Aber wie gesagt, daran könnte das "Wii" scheitern, am zu kleinen Lineup an unterschiedlichen, und auch seichten, Spielen.

Nun wir werden sehen wie sich die Konsole entwickelt, und ob sie generell so "innovativ" ist, wie Nintendo und die PR-Abteilung es meinen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*

wie wieviele mitglieder hat eigentlich die *consolewars- community* ?   

da gabs innerhalb von knapp 3 stunden ein paar hundert kommentare zum thema"wii" .


----------



## Zerogoki (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*

ich find den namen einfach zu witzig lol
naja den namen find ich dämlich aber die hautsache ist doch das die classischen nintendo spiele fortgesetzt werden^^
wii omg lol


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. April 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*

Will Nali uns etwas mit den beiden unteren Bildern sagen?   
Egal, hier ist jeder herzlich willkommen. *g*   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2006)

*Quartalsergebnis: Microsoft steigert Gewinn / Xbox-Sparte mit Euro 309,6 Mio. Verlust*



> 28.04.06 - Microsoft hat seinen Quartalsgewinn (01.01.06 - 31.03.06) um 16 Prozent steigern können, bleibt aber hinter den Erwartungen der Börse zurück. Der Nettogewinn für das dritte Quartal des Geschäftsjahres 2005/2006 liegt bei USD 2,98 Mrd. (Euro 2,37 Mrd. / Yen 340,46 Mrd.).
> 
> Im entsprechenden Vorjahreszeitraum lag der Gewinn bei USD 2,56 Mrd. (Euro 2,04 Mrd. / Yen 292,39 Mrd.). Der Umsatz stieg um 14 Prozent auf USD 10,9 Mrd. (Euro 8,69 Mrd. / Yen 1,24 Billionen).
> 
> ...



_Gamefront_


----------



## crackajack (28. April 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.04.2006 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Revolution steht vor der Tür - und ihr Name ist Wii!


 :-o 
Why wii?

Mii don't liike that.  

N64 war ja schon niicht der Hammer (Wenn iich an die unzähliigen Tiitel denke dii das 64 iim Tiitel getragen haben. Außer natürliich Clayfiighter.  )
Wohiingegen Gamecube iimo eiin guter realer Name war iim Gegensatz zum Codenamen Dolphiin.
Und jetzt wiider so eine unglückliicher Name....
Das kann iin Japan ankommen, aber iin Europa/USA verscheucht Niintendo doch dii letzten hardwaregeilen PS3 Iinteressiirten oder 360 Spiiler, dii ob des niidliichen Namens liiber bei iihren "Power"systemen bleiben.

Der Name ändert zwar niichts an meinem Iinteresse am NRev (  ) , aber der neue Name iist schon gewöhnungsbedürftiig.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das neben den "Standard"-niintendospielen auch Driitthersteller endliich mal iin größerer Anzahl gute Tiitel briingen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2006)

*Indi kommt für PS3 und Xbox 360*



> Während sich  George Lucas und Steven Spielberg endlich auf ein Drehbuch für Indiana Jones IV geeinigt haben (dessen Kinostart für 2007 geplant ist), und Harris Ford sicher ein paar Extra-Stunden mit seinem Personal-Trainer einlegt, ist man bei Lucasarts schon einen Schritt weiter: So gab man bekannt, dass das kommende Indy-Spiel, das für Xbox 360 und PS3 erscheint, die brandneue euphoria-Engine der Firma NaturalMotion Ltd nutzen soll, die das Verhalten der Spielfiguren auf realistische Art widerspiegeln soll, ohne dafür wie bisher auf gescripte Ereignisse zu setzen.
> 
> Euphoria ermöglicht interaktive Charaktere, die sich in Echtzeit an ihre Umgebung anpassen, und dabei nicht vorgefertige Bewegungsanimnation abspulen. Die mit Euphoria versehen Spielfiguren reagieren damit auf die phsyikalischen Begebenheiten ihrer Umwelt. Als Beispiel für diese Technik verweist Lucasarts auf die berüuhmte Hängebrücken-Szene aus dem zweiten Indy-Abenteuer "Der Tempel des Todes". So würden Figuren, die in so einer Spielszene auf die euphoria-engine zurückgreifen können, verzweifelt versuchen, die Balance zu halten, mit den Armen zu rudern und sich an den Halteseilen zu sichern. Da viele Variablen der Umgebung bei diesen Rettungsversuchen einfließen, kann es passieren, dass alle von der Brücke stürzen, oder sich mit etwas Glück auch rechtzeitig in Sicherheit bringen können. Jeder Spieldurchlauf soll dabei theoretisch ein anderes Ergebnis liefern.
> 
> ...



http://www.axbserver.de/axb/news.php?id=2762


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2006)

*vermischte News*



> *Sega entwickelt Sega Rally Revo für PS3/Xbox 360*
> 
> 28.04.06 - Sega gibt die Entwicklung des Rennspiels Sega Rally Revo für PlayStation3 und Xbox 360 bekannt. Die Strecken sollen sich je nach Wahl des Fahrzeuges durch dessen Reifen sowie durch wechselnde Wettereffekte deformieren.
> 
> Die Pisten bieten Untergründe wie Asphalt, Schotter, Schnee, uvm. Computerfahrer sollen ihren Fahrstil dynamisch den wechselnden Bodenbelägen anpassen. Im Einzelspieler-Modus nimmt man an verschiedenen Turnieren weltweit teil, in geteilten Bildschirmmodi tritt man auch gegen Freunde an. Release: 2007 (Europa)






> *Ubisoft nennt Software-Verkaufszahlen*
> 
> 28.04.06 - Ubisoft gibt bekannt, dass von dem Taktik-Shooter Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter Click Picture weltweit bislang 1,6 Mio. Einheiten auf allen Systemen verkauft wurden.
> Allein die Xbox 360 Version wurde etwa 800.000 Mal verkauft - etwa 55 Prozent der Besitzer spielen damit auch online.
> ...



jeweils Gamefront


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2006)

*AW: vermischte News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.04.2006 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Ubisoft nennt Software-Verkaufszahlen*
> >
> > 28.04.06 - Ubisoft gibt bekannt, dass von dem Taktik-Shooter Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter Click Picture weltweit bislang 1,6 Mio. Einheiten auf allen Systemen verkauft wurden.
> > Allein die Xbox 360 Version wurde etwa 800.000 Mal verkauft - etwa 55 Prozent der Besitzer spielen damit auch online.
> > ...



schon erschreckend, dass ein mieses spiel wie king- kong derartige verkaufszahlen erzielt. 
wäre mal interessant zu wissen, wie sich die zahlen auf die einzelnen systeme verteilen. 

auch die graw zahlen sind beeindruckend - angesichts der noch geringen xox360 hardware- basis.


----------



## SPEEDI007 (28. April 2006)

*AW: vermischte News*

Bei *IGN* gibt es 2 interessante Videos zu Indiana Jones bzw. zu der verwendeten Physik. Schaut absolut realistisch aus. Oblivion beispielsweise sieht zwar sehr gut aus, wirkt aber durch die hölzernen Bewegungen eher durchschnittlich aus. Ob es in einem Spiel realisierbar wäre, werden wir in Mai erfahren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2006)

*E3: Halo 3 soll als Video gezeigt werden*



> *E3: Halo 3 soll als Video gezeigt werden*
> 28.04.06 - Bungie plant ein Video zum nächsten Halo-Spiel auf der E3-Pressekonferenz von Microsoft am 09.05.06 vorzuführen. Das meldet Xbox360IGN unter Berufung auf unabhängige Quellen, die kürzlich mit Microsoft-Führungskräften gesprochen haben.
> 
> Das Video soll angeblich zwei Minuten lang sein.



Gamefront


----------



## ruppelt (28. April 2006)

*AW: E3: Halo 3 soll als Video gezeigt werden*

Wii  
klingt in meinen Ohren etwas zu kindisch... weiß nicht so genau   ich kann den Namen einfach nicht mit dem Edlen Desing des Wii's verbinden. 

Freund kommt vorbei: " Boar was ist das den?"
ich: "hey das ist mein neuer Wii"

oder

Freund kommt vorbei:" Boar was ist das den?"
ich: " hey das ist mein Revoution"


----------



## Keil (29. April 2006)

*AW: E3: Halo 3 soll als Video gezeigt werden*



			
				ruppelt am 28.04.2006 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wii
> klingt in meinen Ohren etwas zu kindisch... weiß nicht so genau   ich kann den Namen einfach nicht mit dem Edlen Desing des Wii's verbinden.
> 
> Freund kommt vorbei: " Boar was ist das den?"
> ...



ist alles gewöhnungssache


----------



## Bonkic (29. April 2006)

*Gerüchte aus dem OXM*



> • Virtua Fighter 5 kommt auf die 360
> • Namco entwickelt ein ‚Tales of’ für die Xbox 360
> • Ein beliebtes Spiel aus dem letzten Jahr bekommt eine 360-Fortsetzung
> • Square-Enix wird einige 360-Spiele auf der E3 zeigen, allerdings kein Single-Player Final Fantasy
> ...



_consolewars_

...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. April 2006)

*Forza 2 auf der E³?*



> Pre-E3 2006: Forza Races to X360
> Microsoft preps next gen racer for E3 debut.
> by Douglass C. Perry
> 
> ...



http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/703/703698p1.html

Zur andern News: Also Half Life 3 zuerst für die Box halte ich doch für etwas sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Bonkic (29. April 2006)

*hl3.*

glaub` ich auch kaum, zumal ein "echtes" half life 3 wohl frühestens in 2, eher aber in 3 oder 4 jahren, zu erwarten ist.

dass wow für xbox2 kommt halte ich aber für recht wahrscheinlich - der rest ist eh nur blabla (wg. dem x"boy" muss man mal abwarten) .


----------



## Bonkic (29. April 2006)

*Wii im Oktober ? - Wii- Rennspiel uf E3 .*



> Matt von IGN meint in seinem Podcast, das Nintendos Wii-Konsole (vormals Revolution) im Oktober 2006 in den USA erscheinen wird. Nintendo hat den Termin noch nicht bestätigt.





> intendo will auf der E3 ein Rennspiel für Wii vorstellen. Das bestätigte Reggie Fils-Aime, Vice President of Sales & Marketing von Nintendo USA, gegenüber Trigames.
> 
> Die Steuerung soll von den einzigartigen Funktionen des Wii-Controllers Gebrauch machen und ein neuartiges Spielerlebnis vermitteln. Laut Fils-Aime würde Nintendos Rennspiel demonstrieren, wie man Produkte in diesem Genre in Zukunft spielen wird.
> 
> Um welchen Titel es sich handelt, ließ er offen. Möglich wäre ein neues Mario Kart, F-Zero oder Waverace; ebenso wäre eine völlig neue Originalentwicklung möglich.



_gamefront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. April 2006)

*Video zu Brothers in Arms - Next Gen*

Auf IGN gibt es ein erstes Video zu BiA auf PS3 und Xbox 360.
Leider nur für Mitglieder in echter HD Qualität.
http://media.ps3.ign.com/media/772/772044/vids_1.html


----------



## LordMephisto (30. April 2006)

*PS3 - Metal Gear Solid 4 Echtzeit Video*

Hier ein recht interessantes Echtzeit Video zu MGS 4, das auf einem DevKit läuft:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSDudPTOznE&search=metal%25%20gear%25%20solid%25%204

Gezeigt werden einige Effekte, Otacon usw. Das ganze Kommentiert von den Entwicklern (mit englischen Untertiteln). Man erfährt z.b. das alleine Snakes Bart aus mehr Polygonen besteht als ein Gegner in MGS3.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Mai 2006)

*Vermischte News*



> *Neue Infos zu Rainbow Six: Vegas*
> 
> 01.05.06 - Ubisoft hat neue Details zum Taktik-Shooter Rainbow Six: Vegas Click Picture (PS3, Xbox 360) bekanntgegeben, der im September 2006 für Xbox 360 in den USA erscheint - die PS3-Version hat noch keinen Termin.
> 
> ...





> *Overlord PAL Termin / Weitere Bilder*
> 
> 02.05.06 - Codemasters hat das Action/Adventure Overlord offiziell angekündigt, das im Sommer 2007 exklusiv für Xbox 360 in Europa auf den Markt kommen soll.
> 
> ...






> *Neue Infos und Bilder zu Alone in the Dark / Video Download*
> 
> 02.05.06 - Gamespot hat neue Details zum Action/Adventure Alone in the Dark veröffentlicht, das in den Eden Studios entsteht. Ebenso steht ein Video Interview mit Spielszenen zum Download bereit.
> 
> ...






> *Electronic Arts kündigt Army of Two an*
> 
> 02.05.06 - Electronic Arts gibt bekannt, dass sein Montreal-Sudio an Army of Two für PlayStation3 und Xbox 360 arbeitet.
> 
> ...






> *Sony plant Jak and Daxter: The Lost Frontier*
> 
> 02.05.06 - Naughty Dog arbeitet für Sony CEA an Jak and Daxter: The Lost Frontier. Das geht aus einem Markenschutzeintrag beim amerikanischen Patentamt vom 21.04.06 hervor. Die Plattform (PS3, PS2, PSP) ist noch unklar, eine offizielle Bestätigung von Sony liegt noch nicht vor.






> *Sega entwickelt Full Auto 2: Battlelines*
> 
> 02.05.06 - Sega gibt die Entwicklung des Rennspiels Full Auto 2: Battlelines bekannt, das bei Pseudo Interactive entsteht und exklusiv für PS3 erscheinen soll. In 25 bewaffneten Autos (Muscle Cars, SUVs, Low Riders, uvm.) liefert man sich Rennen in mehr als zwanzig zerstörbaren Umgebungen.
> 
> ...



Gamefront




> *Erste Bilder zu Fatal Inertia für die PS3*
> Die Kollegen von IGN veröffentlichen erste Bilder zum futuristischen Racer "Fatal Inertia" für die PlayStation 3. Die Entwickler von Koei (Nin-Oh) setzen dabei auf ein Setting ähnlich der Pod-Racing-Events aus Star Wars: Episode I um die Highspeed-Action zu übermitteln. Weitere Details findet ihr bei den Kollegen von IGN.
> 
> 
> ...


consolewars


----------



## Mopped (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*



			
				Dumbi am 27.04.2006 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> SPEEDI007 am 27.04.2006 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, ich habe auf deinem Link da gerade das neue Video für BiA: Heels Highway gesehen ... und ich bin    ... die Grafik ist ja wohl hammer ... 
nur meine Frage ... ich persönlich mag die Xbox 360 nicht^^

Ich habe aber einen Pc  und werde mich auch die PS3 anschaffen ... also wird BiA: Heels Highway auch für die PS3 erscheinen?  

mfg m0pPeD


----------



## Bonkic (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*



			
				Mopped am 02.05.2006 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe aber einen Pc  und werde mich auch die PS3 anschaffen ... also wird BiA: Heels Highway auch für die PS3 erscheinen?



ja, kommt auch für ps3.

kurzzeitig war sogar mal von "ps3-(konsolen-) exklusiv" die rede.


----------



## wOOpEE (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*

Ich setz ja 100%ig auf die PS3. Mal sehen, ob Wii als 2.-Konsole in Frage kommt, aber mit der 360 kann ich irgendwie garnischt anfangen. Mal sehen, wann Sony sein Pferd tatsächlich aus dem PAL-Stall lässt und wie tief man letztendlich in die Tasche greifen muss.


----------



## Mopped (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*



			
				Dumbi am 27.04.2006 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> SPEEDI007 am 27.04.2006 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey,
sry hat sich erledigt -_-


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Mai 2006)

*E3 auf dem Marktplatz der Xbox 360*



> Xbox Live bringt die E3 zu Gamern in aller Welt
> Eine Woche lang kostenlos Xbox Live / Demos und Trailer zum Download
> 
> 2. Mai 2006 - Xbox Live bringt Gamern in aller Welt die E3 direkt ins
> ...



MS Pressemeldung


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Mai 2006)

*Vermischte News*



> *F.E.A.R. offiziell angekündigt*
> 04.05.06 - Vivendi hat den 3D Shooter F.E.A.R. heute auch offiziell für Xbox 360 angekündigt. Das Spiel wird auf der E3 in der nächsten Woche präsentiert, die Entwicklungsarbeiten teilen sich Day 1 Studios und Monolith Productions. Release: Frühjahr 2006 (USA)





> [/b] Neue Infos zum Bob Ross-Spiel[/b]
> 04.05.06 - NintendoGal.com sprach mit Joseph Hatcher von AGFRAG über das kommende Bob Ross-Videospiel. Die wichtigsten Aussagen im Überblick:
> 
> - Die Bob Ross Inc. wird bei der Entwicklung eine Rolle spielen. So gewährt man AGFRAG Zugang zu allen Bob Ross Fernsehsendungen (1982 - 1993) in sämtlichen Sprachen. Ebenso kann AGFRAG auf die Maltechniken und Sprache von Bob Ross zugreifen.
> ...






> *EA: Über dreißig Next Generation Spiele in Arbeit*
> 04.05.06 - Electronic Arts gibt bekannt, dass man mehr als dreißig Spiele für Next Generation Systeme in Arbeit hat.






> *Pandemic entwickelt Mercenaries 2: World in Flames*
> 04.05.06 - Pandemic Studios arbeitet an Mercenaries 2: World in Flames für Next Generation Konsolen, das nächste Woche auf der E3 präsentiert werden soll.
> 
> Pandemic verspricht komplett neue Spielumgebungen, eine offene Welt sowie zahlreiche Waffen und Vehikel. Release: TBA.
> CLICK (LadyDragon: 'Los Angeles Anxiously Awaits Mercenaries 2: World in Flames(TM); Sequel to Top-Selling 2005 Game Explodes onto Next Generation Consoles')






> * E3-Lineup von Ubisoft / Überraschungspremiere geplant*
> 04.05.06 - Ubisoft hat eine Liste mit Spielen veröffentlicht, die auf der E3 (10.05.06 - 12.05.06) vorgestellt werden.
> 
> - Assassin's Creed (PS3)
> ...






> *Fasa entwickelt vielleicht Shadowrun*
> 04.05.06 - Die Hinweise verdichten sich, dass Fasa vielleicht an einem Shadowrun-Spiel arbeitet. So hat Fasa auf seiner offiziellen Website Silhouetten von Charakteren veröffentlicht, die an Shadowrun erinnern.
> 
> Die Domain Shadowrun.com führt per Weiterleitung ebenfalls auf Fasas Seite mit den Artworks. Bereits im letzten Jahr gab es Meldungen, wonach Fasa ein neues Shadowrun plant; möglicherweise wird es diesmal auf der E3 enthüllt.






> *Ubisoft präsentiert Rayman Raving Rabbids*
> 04.05.06 - Ubisoft hat Details zum kürzlich angekündigten Rayman-Spiel bekanntgegeben. Es heißt - wie vor einigen Tagen vermutet - Rayman Raving Rabbids.
> 
> Die weltweite Auslieferung soll Weihnachten 2006 für aktuelle und Next-Generation-Videospielkonsolen stattfinden; außerdem ist Rayman Raving Rabbids ein offizieller Starttitel im Line-Up von Nintendo Wii (vormals Revolution).
> ...






> *EA stellt E3-Lineup vor*
> 04.05.06 - Electronic Arts gibt bekannt, dass nächste Woche auf der E3 folgende Spiele für gezeigt werden:
> 
> EA SPORTS (spielbar)
> ...






> *E3: Sony stellt PS2-/PSP-Lineup vor*
> 05.05.06 - Sony hat das E3-Lineup für PS2 und PSP vorgestellt, alle Termine gelten für die USA:
> 
> - Rogue Galaxy (PS2, Oktober 2006)
> ...






> [n]LEGO Star Wars II: The Original Trilogy auch für Xbox 360 / Erstes Video[/b]
> 05.05.06 - LucasArts gibt bekannt, dass das Actionspiel LEGO Star Wars II: The Original Trilogy von Traveller's Tales am 12.09.06 auch für Xbox 360 in Europa erscheinen wird.






> *E3-Lineup von THQ*
> 05.05.06 - THQ gibt bekannt, dass man auf der E3 in der nächsten Woche folgende Spiele zeigen wird (Ersheinungstermine beziehen sich auf die USA):
> 
> - Saints Row (Xbox 360, Herbst 2006)
> ...






> *Activision spricht über zukünftige Software-Veröffentlichungen*
> 05.05.06 - Activision hat in einer Telefonkonferenz über die zukünftigen Veröffentlichungen für verschiedene Konsolen gesprochen. Im Geschäftsjahr 2007 (01.04.06 bis 31.03.07) sind folgende Auslieferungen in den USA geplant:
> 
> - 5 Spiele für PSP
> ...


Alles Gamefront.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Mai 2006)

*Vermischte News - Teil 2*



> *E3-Prognosen aus Japan*
> 05.05.06 - IGN hat einige E3-Prognosen und Insider-Informationen aus der japanischen Videospielbranche aufgegriffen.
> 
> 1. Die Qualität von Nintendos Wii-Spielen soll mit der von NDS-Titeln im letzten Jahr übereinstimmen. Ein Mario soll spielbar sein.
> ...






> *Bizarre Creations entwickelt The Club*
> 05.05.06 - Sega gibt bekannt, dass Bizarre Creations (Project Gotham Racing-Serie) an dem '3rd Person Shooter' The Club für Next Generation Systeme arbeitet.
> 
> 'The Club' ist eine illegale Untergrundorganisation und Treffpunkt von Leuten, die den ultimativen Nervenkitzel suchen. Der Spieler nimmt an diesem Sport teil und kämpft ums Überleben. Die Schauplätze sind in der ganzen Welt verteilt, in denen man sich mit leistungsstarken Waffen (u.a. Schrotflinte, Pistole, Sturmgewehr) seine Flucht verdienen und nach den Regeln von 'The Club' töten muss.
> ...



Gamefront.de




> *Erste Bilder und ein Interview zu Turok (X360/PS3)*
> 
> 04.05.06 - PS3IGN hat mit Josh Holmes, dem Vice President und General Manager von Propaganda Games, über den Shooter Turok (PS3, Xbox 360) gesprochen. Die interessantesten Aussagen im Überblick:
> 
> ...


Gamefront.de



> *Gerücht: GEars of War Demo auf dem Xbox Marktplatz zur E3*
> 
> Unbestätigten Meldungen zu Folge könnte sogar eine spielbare Demo über Xbox Live kommen. Diese wird auf der Präsentation des Spiels von Cliff Bleszinsky von Epic selbst gespielt werden. Eine Bestätigung für die Verfügbarkeit der Demo gibt noch keine.


Consolewars.de




> *Gerücht: Splinter Cell 4 Demo auf dem Xbox Marktplatz zur E3*
> Ubi Soft wird auf der E3 neue Details bekannt geben und Xbox Live-Benutzer können mindestens mit einem HDTV-Trailer, wenn nicht sogar einer spielbaren Demo kommende Woche rechnen.



Consolewars.de

*Screens*
Turok
Full Auto 2
Rayman
FEAR
Splinter Cell 4
Interstellar Marines
Brothers in Arms 3
Gears of War
Gears of War #2
The Club


----------



## Zerogoki (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vermischte News - Teil 2*

mhh die ps 3 ...mit nem controller der bewegungssensoren hat...das musste ja kommen...-_-°-schweinerei da sganze...nintendo erfindet sachen und die anderen profitieren davon....


----------



## Bonkic (8. Mai 2006)

*Half-Life², F.E.A.R, Prey und Crysis kommen für die PlayStation 3*



> Wie aus der aktuellen Ausgabe des amerikanischen PSM (PlayStation Magazine) hervorgeht befinden sich Umsetzungen von Half-Life², F.E.A.R, Prey und Crysis für die PlayStation 3 in Entwicklung - dies geht aus der Titelstory des Magazins hervor. Offizielle Ankündigungen der Hersteller könnten schon in wenigen Tagen auf der E3 in Los Angeles folgen.



_cw_


----------



## Bonkic (8. Mai 2006)

*[Gerücht !!!]  Alan Wake nur für XBox360 ?*



> Gerüchten zufolge soll das heiß erwartete Spiel "Alan Wake" exklusiv für Microsofts Next-Generation Konsole Xbox 360 erscheinen.
> 
> Jedoch ist dies nur ein Gerücht, allerdings wird die Meldung bereits von einer schwedischen Seite bestätigt.



_game7_


----------



## Bonkic (8. Mai 2006)

*Microsoft über das HD DVD-Laufwerk*



> Microsoft gibt im Rahmen der E3 2006 einige Details zum externen HD DVD-Laufwerk für die Xbox 360 bekannt. Demnach wird das Gerät mit einem USB-Kabel mit der Konsole verbunden und nutzt dabei die Ausgänge der Konsole zur Bild- und Tonübertragung - HDTV mittels YUV-Komponente und Sound über den optischen Ausgang in Surround. Über den Preis schwieg sich Microsoft aus und verwies auf die Presseveranstaltung am 9. Mai, doch wird es ein rentables Zubehör werden, so Albert Penello, Director of Global Marketing der Xbox. Darüber hinaus wird auf der E3 noch weiterers Zubehör für die Xbox 360 angekündigt.



_cw_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Microsoft über das HD DVD-Laufwerk*



			
				Bonkic am 08.05.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> > Microsoft gibt im Rahmen der E3 2006 einige Details zum externen HD DVD-Laufwerk für die Xbox 360 bekannt. Demnach wird das Gerät mit einem USB-Kabel mit der Konsole verbunden und nutzt dabei die Ausgänge der Konsole zur Bild- und Tonübertragung - HDTV mittels YUV-Komponente und Sound über den optischen Ausgang in Surround. Über den Preis schwieg sich Microsoft aus und verwies auf die Presseveranstaltung am 9. Mai, doch wird es ein rentables Zubehör werden, so Albert Penello, Director of Global Marketing der Xbox. Darüber hinaus wird auf der E3 noch weiterers Zubehör für die Xbox 360 angekündigt.
> 
> 
> 
> _cw_



Würde mich wundern, wenn man das Laufwerk nicht auch mit Windows Vista nutzen könnte.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Mai 2006)

*[Gerüchte !!!] Wii*

zur ps3- pk wurde ja schon alles gesagt,also poste ich mal ein paar wii- gerüchte (angeblich aus der egm) : 




> Der Preis wird um $249 liegen
> 
> Die Konsole ist immer online, selbst wenn sie ausgeschaltet ist
> 
> ...



_cw_


----------



## Bonkic (9. Mai 2006)

*Neues vom Wii*



> Neue Infos zu Wii und den Spielen / Controller besitzt Lautsprecher
> 
> 09.05.06 - Die EGM hat in ihrer neuesten Ausgabe weitere Details zu Nintendos Wii veröffentlicht (Danke an koam).
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (9. Mai 2006)

*Microsoft Reaktion auf Sony PK*



> Shane Kim von den Microsoft Game Studios
> 
> - Es gab nichts auf Sonys Konferenz, das Microsoft veranlassen könnte, seine Pläne zu ändern. Kim betont, dass Microsoft den besseren Online-Dienst und viel bessere Inhalte hat. Auch der Preis der Xbox 360 sei ein Vorteil gegenüber der PS3.
> 
> ...



_gf_


----------



## LordMephisto (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: [Gerüchte !!!] Wii*



> Der Preis wird um $249 liegen
> 
> Die Konsole ist immer online, selbst wenn sie ausgeschaltet ist


Liefert BigN die Standleitung gleich mit, oder muss ich die extra kaufen   



> Im Controller sind Lautsprecher eingebaut


Ok, aber Wozu? Gibts da Infos?



> Titel aus der Virtual Console sind Progressive Scan-tauglich. *Die Grafik wird nicht verbessert.*


Na das will ich ja auch mal stark hoffen. Darum geht es doch, Klassiker klassisch zocken.


> Der Preis für Titel aus der Virtual Console wird bei wenigen $ für NES-, bei $5 für SNES- und bei $10 für N64-Titel liegen


Ich denke das ist ok.

Schade das die/der/das Wii jetzt schon im allgemeinen PS3 Pro Contra gebrabbel untergeht. Man könnte fast sagen: Super Sony, alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues vom Wii*



> - Die 1st-Party-Spiele der TG16 werden zum Start verfügbar sein, Drittanbieter-Spiele folgen später.


Was ist TG16? :o



> - HD ist ein instabiles Format (einige Leute sagen, dass 720p Standard ist; für andere ist es 1080p).


Und was ist daran instabil?



> - Der Speicher, Teile des Prozessors und WiFi werden auch dann weiterarbeiten, wenn die Konsole ausgeschaltet ist. Nintendo vergleicht es mit einem Handy, das im 'Wartemodus' ebenfalls Anrufe oder SMS empfangen kann.


Wird da nicht irgendwie Standby mit Aus verwechselt?



> - Eine Kamera oder ein Mikrophon würden den Controller zu kompliziert machen, weil man u.a. während des Spielens ein Headset tragen und sich damit bewegen müsste.


Wo wäre da das Problem? Gerade für den Onlinemodus ist IMO VoIP eine wichtige Sache.


----------



## LordMephisto (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues vom Wii*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.05.2006 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> > - HD ist ein instabiles Format (einige Leute sagen, dass 720p Standard ist; für andere ist es 1080p).
> 
> 
> Und was ist daran instabil?


Vorallem wo wir jetzt NTSC und PAL haben. 50 und 60 Hertz, also im Grunde das gleiche "problem" das es keinen Standard gibt.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues vom Wii*



			
				LordMephisto am 09.05.2006 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 09.05.2006 15:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau da lag ja in der Vergangenheit das Problem. Insbesondere bei der PS2 gabs viele Titel die bei der Konvertierung von NTSC zu PAL die berühmten, hässlichen PAL-Balken dazubekamen.
Wenn bei den Next-Gen Konsolen (die WII mal ausgenommen) der HD-Standart konsequent genutzt wird (und alte TV-Formate außen vor bleiben würden), bräuchten die Games, wie beim PC auch, keine "Auflösungs-Lokalisierung" mehr.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues vom Wii*



			
				Bonkic am 09.05.2006 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> - Laut Nintendo haben die japanischen Spieler nur die Wahl zwischen PS3 oder Wii, die Xbox 360 würde keine Rolle spielen.
> 
> - Da Wii kein HD unterstützt, gewinnt man 4 bis 6 Mal mehr Prozessorleistung.
> 
> - HD ist ein instabiles Format (einige Leute sagen, dass 720p Standard ist; für andere ist es 1080p).




also entweder nintendo ist der genialste konsolenhersteller oder das gegenteil ist der fall. meine fresse was für offensichtliche argumente. die haben einfach schlicht und ergreifend kein geld gehabt eine technisch bessere konsole zu entwickeln. dann sollen sie's doch wenigstens offen sagen.

"ein instabiles format"!?. wenn ich so einen mist lese, schäme ich mich fast schon ein nintendobefürworter gewesen zu sein. kann man denn die anderen beiden konsolen nur an HDTV geräten betreiben?    das ist kein argument, sondern eine faule ausrede. genauso wie die 4-6 fach höhere leistung aufgrund der fehlenden auflösung   
ich verfluche mich selbst und ninteno fast schon für das n64. das hat mich bestimmt einige % meines sehvermögens mit seiner extremen unschärfe gekostet. gut, ist vllt. übertrieben, aber  eine HDTV ünterstützung  war für mich der grund wieder zurück zu den konsolen zu wechseln. ich kann's mir jetzt nicht mehr vorstellen an einem normalen tv zu zocken. jaja, das wird jetzt wieder als dummes gewäsch abgetan, aber das ist eben so.

mir kommt das ganze "nintendo-inovationsgequatsche" langsam ziemlich überflüssig und arrogant vor. die müssen sich erstmal beweisen mit  dem wii.
der controller alleine (der wie ich finde ziemlich merkwürdig "fernbedienung-like" daherkommt) macht genauso wenig eine konsole wie die hardwaremuskeln der anderen hersteller. der cube war für MICH als alter nintendo-fanboy ein katastrophe. mario sunshine konnte wohl eher wenig an seinen vorgänger anknüpfen, und ein "vernünftiges" zelda rauszubringen fällt denen 4 jahre zu spät ein. das ganze gc lineup war für mich ein witz. bisauf ein paar perlen wie resident evil.

nintendo ist eben auch nicht der heilige gral was spielspass und inovationen angeht. das wollen aber manche leute nicht wahr haben.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Mai 2006)

*Xbox 360 - GTA 4 Exklusiv*

Unglaublich: :o
GTA 4 exklusiv für die Xbox 360 im Oktober
http://www.axbserver.de/axb/news.php?id=2794


----------



## LordMephisto (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360 - GTA 4 Exklusiv*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.05.2006 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaublich: :o
> GTA 4 exklusiv für die Xbox 360 im Oktober
> http://www.axbserver.de/axb/news.php?id=2794


Also mit den Ankündigungen wird die 360 zunehmend interessanter für mich. Könnte ein teures Jahr werden. 
Imo besonders interessant:

_- WWE Smackdown_
Wenn das bedeutet das die grauenhafte RAW Serie gestrichen wurde und Yukes die Smackdown Reihe neben PS3 auch auf der 360 fortsetzt wäre das super.

_- Rockstar und Microsoft haben einen exklusiven Deal um episodenhaften Content auf den Marketplace zu bringen GTA 4 wird so auch mit frischen Content über Xbox Live versorgt werden._
Episoden *schüttel* Ich hoffe das Bedeutet nicht das, was ich befürchte   
Wenn die Anfangen Stadtteile häppchenweise Anzubieten, wäre GTA für mich gestorben. Den Blödsinn mache ich nicht mit.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360 - GTA 4 Exklusiv*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.05.2006 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaublich: :o
> GTA 4 exklusiv für die Xbox 360 im Oktober
> http://www.axbserver.de/axb/news.php?id=2794




Quelle lesen 



> TOP NEWS: Grand Theft Auto 4 kommt am 16.10.2007 für Xbox 360 *und PS3* (Hier gab es Verwirrung: Peter Moore sprach von Xbox 360 exklusiv, die Rockstar Presse-Mitteilung nennt aber beide Next Gen Konsolen.)



Wobei es trotzdem verwunderlich ist, dass Sony sich den Zeit-Exklusiv-Deal wegnehmen lässt. (Imo ist ein möglicher Grund, dass Rockstar außerdem viele Einheiten verkaufen will, die PS3 alleine ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt wohl noch nicht genug verbreitet)


----------



## Zapzerap (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360 - GTA 4 Exklusiv*

Holy shit: Neuer Metal Gear Solid 4 Trailer:

http://www.gamespot.com/e3/e3videos.html
http://media.ps3.ign.com/media/714/714044/vids_1.html


Wenn das Ingame ist!?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360 - GTA 4 Exklusiv*



			
				Zapzerap am 09.05.2006 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Ingame ist!?


Natürlich, schon der erste war Ingame, da gibts auch ne Techdemo dazu bzw. das rumfliegen/Effektzuschaltung in dem Trailer.


----------



## Zapzerap (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360 - GTA 4 Exklusiv*

Der Trailer macht wirklich appetit auf mehr. Mich nervt es schon das ich MGS3 nicht  spielen konnte, weil ich keine ps2 habe. Aber wenn das wieder ein exklusiver Titel wird *muss* ich mir wohl doch eine verdammt ps3 kaufen.  Bei MGS3 wurde die Story ja nicht direkt weiter geführt, weshalb ich es noch halbwegs verschmerzen konnte es nicht zu spielen, aber diesmal sieht es wohl anders aus.
Schade nur das Raiden(ich find den toll   ) wohl nur ne Nebenrolle hat.

PS: Gibt es news bezüglich mgs3 auf dem PC?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360 - GTA 4 Exklusiv*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.05.2006 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 09.05.2006 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Zeitpunkt meines Postings stand da noch nix von der PS 3. 
Wenn das Game außerdem am 7. Oktober in die Läden kommt, dann ist es immerhin 1 Monat exklusiv. 
Was mich viel mehr wundert ist, daß Sony nix von GTA in der PK gestern gesagt hat. :o


----------



## schwedentrunk (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*



			
				wOOpEE am 02.05.2006 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich setz ja 100%ig auf die PS3. Mal sehen, ob Wii als 2.-Konsole in Frage kommt, aber mit der 360 kann ich irgendwie garnischt anfangen. Mal sehen, wann Sony sein Pferd tatsächlich aus dem PAL-Stall lässt und wie tief man letztendlich in die Tasche greifen muss.



Nach einem Bericht auf  "tagesschau.de" soll die Playstation 3 am 11. November 2006 in Japan sowie am 17. November 2006 in den USA und in Europa auf den Markt kommen. Die Konsole soll in einer Standardausführung für 500,00 Dollar (20-GB-Festplatte) und in einer teureren Variante für 600,00 Dollar (60-GB-Festplatte) erhältlich sein. Die genauen Preise für Europa sollen noch genannt werden.

Der komplette Artikel ist hier zu finden:

http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID5509150_REF4,00.html


----------



## Bonkic (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aus Revolution wird "wii"*



			
				schwedentrunk am 10.05.2006 01:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach einem Bericht auf  "tagesschau.de" soll die Playstation 3 am 11. November 2006 in Japan sowie am 17. November 2006 in den USA und in Europa auf den Markt kommen. Die Konsole soll in einer Standardausführung für 500,00 Dollar (20-GB-Festplatte) und in einer teureren Variante für 600,00 Dollar (60-GB-Festplatte) erhältlich sein. Die genauen Preise für Europa sollen noch genannt werden.






na ja - das dürfte den meisten schon alles bekannt sein .


----------



## Bonkic (10. Mai 2006)

*NIntendo- PK*



> Hier ist eine Mitschrift von Nintendos E3-Pressekonferenz, die heute Abend stattfand. Vorab eine Zusammenfassung der wichtigsten Ankündigungen:
> 
> 1. Wii Sports
> Tennis- und Golfspiel in einem Set, erhältlich zur US-Markteinführung von Wii.
> ...



_gf_


----------



## Bonkic (10. Mai 2006)

*Microsoft- PK*



> 1. Neue Spiele für Xbox 360
> - Halo 3 (Release: 2007 Europa)
> DOWNLOAD VIDEO (Halo 3)
> CLICK PICTURE (Halo 3)
> ...



_gf_


----------



## Bonkic (10. Mai 2006)

*Wii- Innereien*



> - Bei der CPU (Central Processing Unit) handelt es sich um eine Power PC 750GX CPU
> 
> - Der Prozessor wurde in Zusammenarbeit von IBM und Nintendo entwickelt.
> 
> ...



_cw_


----------



## Bonkic (10. Mai 2006)

*"Normaler" Wii- Controller vorgestellt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MICHI123 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

"Ja, auch auf die Gefahr hin, hier wieder Bekanntschaft mit einigen Trollen zu machen, gehört sich für dieses Spiel einfach ein Thread (immerhin habe ich noch keinen gefunden).

Also: Halo 3 wurde im Rahmen der E³-Pressekonferenz von Microsoft nun endlich offiziell angekündigt. Die schlechte Nachricht zuerst: Laut Bungie ist Halo 3 der dritte Teil der Trilogie - und damit auch der Letzte. War die Story von Halo 2 am Ende relativ offen, erwartet uns im letzten Teil also ein handfestes Ende. Aber bis dahin wird es noch ein wenig dauern, denn Halo 3 soll erst 2007 für die Xbox 360 erscheinen - genauer Termin unbekannt. Das ist aber vielleicht auch ganz gut so, denn nur so wird Bungie in der Lage sein, ohne Zeitdruck einen hoffentlich würdigen Abschluß der Saga zu erschaffen.

Die Story soweit bekannt: Nachdem die verteidigenden Streitkräfte der Erde so gut wie aufgerissen sind, gehört der Planet jetzt der unaufhaltsamen Macht der Allianz. Die außerirdischen Besatzer haben allerdings etwas unter dem ewigen Sand der Wüste entdeckt: Etwas unglaubliches, etwas, das von den Blutsvätern stammt.

Wer sich ein erstes Bild vom dritten Abenteuer des Masterchiefs machen möchte, kann sich den ersten Trailer des Spiels ansehen. Laut Bungie handelt es sich dabei nicht um vorgerendertes Material, sondern um Szenen, die mit der aktuellen Engine erzeugt wurden - weitere Verbesserungen nicht ausgeschlossen: http://www.bungie.de/index.php?showfile=1&fid=57&p=downloads&area=1&categ=6

Mehr Hintergrundinfos erhält der interessierte Leser in der offiziellen Ankündigung auf Bungie.net: http://bungie.net/News/TopStory.aspx?link=Halo3Announcement

Also, ich freue mich!  
Wenn Bungie es schafft, die jeweiligen Vorteile von Teil 1 und 2 in Halo 3 zusammenzufassen, erwartet uns sicherlich ein sehr gutes Spiel.

Gruß
bigfraggle"



BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
GUCKT EUCH DAS VIDEO AN! SIEHT SO AUS ALS WÜRDE HALO ABGEFEUERT WERDEN! UND CORTANA UND BOOOH NE ICH MUSS 07 NE XBOX 360 KAUFEN! ARGH
wahsinn, kinnlade wieder hoch drücken


----------



## Keil (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues vom Wii*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 09.05.2006 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 09.05.2006 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gerade spielspaß wird bei nintendo großgeschrieben! titel wie mario kart etc. machen vorallem im mp spaß, was nütz mir die beste und geilste grafik und der 100000 ego-shooter, wenns nach einmal zocken im eck landet? und wenn ich ein grafik highlite sehn will zock ichs am pc!

$ony und m$ bieten alte games in aufpolierter grafik, aber so wirklich neues ist da nicht! vorallem bei sony, denen fällt wohl auch nichts besseres ein als den 10 jahre alten dual-shock immer wieder zu "restaurieren" und zu den sensoren..    naja.. da zock ich lieber ein Tennis Game aufm Wii mit ner GC Grafik und dem neuen Controller, was bestimmt wesentlich mehr fun macht als ständig die alte kacke wieder aufzuwärmen.


----------



## MICHI123 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

ey dieser halo 3 trailer, ich sterbe! dieser sound, die grafik, die atmo, der satz am ende von cortana, überhaupt dass cortana wieder da is, argh is das geil, ich kann nicht bis 07 warten. wahnsinn       dieses satz "this is the way, the world ends" wie geil das klingt. der sound, wahnsinn, argh ich überleb das nicht!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues vom Wii*



			
				Keil am 10.05.2006 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> $ony und m$ bieten alte games in aufpolierter grafik, aber so wirklich neues ist da nicht! vorallem bei sony, denen fällt wohl auch nichts besseres ein als den 10 jahre alten dual-shock immer wieder zu "restaurieren" und zu den sensoren..    naja.. da zock ich lieber ein Tennis Game aufm Wii mit ner GC Grafik und dem neuen Controller, was bestimmt wesentlich mehr fun macht als ständig die alte kacke wieder aufzuwärmen.



Vorweg: Ich habe nix gegen Nintendo und habe auch auf dem Cube einige Spiele sehr gern gespielt. Nur was ich nicht verstehe ist, wieso plötzlich ein Tennisgame von Nintendo so "toll" und "neu" sein soll und im Gegenzug MS & Sony für den xten Shooter und das xte Rennspiel kritisiert werden. Sicherlich ist die Steuerung des Wii etwas Besonderes und kein geringes Risiko für Nintendo. Finde ich einen mutigen Schritt, wenn gleich mich das Gameplay in der Form nicht sonderlich anspricht. Aber, wie man ja auch in der PK sehen konnte, macht es insbesondere im MP Modus viel Spaß. Nur ist das - egal ob mit Gamepad oder Wii-Steuerung - die gleiche "alte Kacke". Egal ob für Sony, MS oder Nintendo Konsole.


----------



## Keil (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues vom Wii*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.05.2006 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Keil am 10.05.2006 17:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja aber alte kacke die neu geschissen wurde, und nicht wie die alte im eck , die schon ganz hart ist. Beim Wii ist das dann halt eine ganz neue erfahrung zu zocken, als Tennis mit einem "normalen" Controller. 

Aber Sony hätte echt mehr "bringen" können, da zeigen sie end die geilen zocks (MGS und des eine Ninja Game) und dann packen die den alten Controller aus!! Hätten sie sich wenigsten was von ms oder nintendo abgekuckt aber ne.. lieber sensoren reinhauen und rumble weglassen. Und ob die überhaupt was taugen außer um Flugsims zu zocken bleibt abzuwarten..


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. Mai 2006)

*AW:*

Meine Impressionen zur PS3-Konsole, speziell zum Controller:



Für mich kommt nur die 600€ Variante in Frage, da ich HDTV nicht nur bei Spielen, sondern auch bei Filmen will (Besonders, da die PS3 auch ein subventionierter BR-Player ist). 40gb mehr sowie Flashkarten als MC-Ersatz und Wlan (ist das eigentlich nur für die PSP oder kann ich meinen Wlan-Game-Adapter für die PS2 nun wegschmeißen ^^) sind da auch ein netter Bonus.

Für den Preis muss aber erst mal ein ordentliches Spiel für mich erscheinen. Wegen dem weltweiten Release bekommen wir Europäer auch keine schon Bug-erprobte Konsole (bei der PS2 bekamen wir schon die 2 oder 3. Serie zum Start) und ich will außerdem erst mal sehen, ob nicht durch den Druck der anderen Konsolen der Preis diesmal schnell fällt.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afMRIMvgEZE&search=e3%20ps3%20controller

Ich mag die Ente ^^

Die Möglichkeiten der Bewegungssensoren schätze ich sehr unterschiedlich ein:

Der PS3-Controller eignet sich sehr gut für Rennspiele und Flugspiele. Gerade bei den Rennspielen müsste man nur das Pad halten und wie ein virtuelles Lenkrad drehen. Ähnliches sieht man bei den Wii-Videos, doch ist dieser Controller ja nicht gerade ergonomisch. Da man weiterhin auch das ganze PS-Pad in der Hand hat, eignet sich diese Steuerung auch z.B. für GTA. Das wäre sogar besser als mit Lenkrad, da man damit wechseln müsste.

Potential sehe ich auch für Egoshooter. Zwar kann man nicht mit dem Pad auf etwas zeigen wie mit dem Wii-Controller (was wohl intuitiver ist), aber man müsste eine Mausteuerung sehr gut ersetzen können. Sprich umsehen mit den Bewegungssensoren statt mit dem rechten Stick. Stelle ich mir zumindest als große Steigerung vor, bzw. vielleicht sogar der Maussteuerung ebenbürtig.
Schließlich sollten auch schnelle Bewegungen und genaues Zielen so intuitiv möglich sein.
Fürs "echte" Zielen wird es ja weiterhin wohl Lightguns geben.

Party/Mini-spiele usw. werden sich imo mit dem einhändigen Wii-Controller besser steuern lassen, allerdings ist diese Sparte mit Eyetoy ja schon längst (besser) abgedeckt. Aber auch andere einhändige Aktionen wie Schwerthiebe lassen sich imo leider mit dem PS3-Pad nicht ins Spiel einbinden.

Bei Jump&Runs/Aktionspielen gibt die Ente einen kleinen Eindruck, z.B. könnte man die Sprünge/Sprungstärke variieren durch das lüpfen des Pads.


Ich muss aber erst durch Spiele davon überzeugt werden, dass diese Technologie wirklich sinnvoll auch für "richtige" Spiele ist (und ich vermisse die Vibratoren ^^, man denke nur an MGS1  . Die sind ja nicht nur zum Fun da, sondern geben auch Infos). Nach wie vor bin ich mir wie beim Wii-Pad nicht sicher, ob man das wirklich braucht.

Vom Konzept könnte das PS3-Pad sogar sinnvoller sein, da man weiterhin normal spielt, aber bestimmte Aktionen mit dem Pad steuert (bzw. hat man wohl die Wahl und muss sich nicht mit so einem eckigen Classic-Pad zufrieden geben) und wie erklärt könnte es in bestimmen Genres eine große Verbesserung sein.


Was Verrenkungen etc. angeht: Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Spiele unterschiedlich eingestellt sind bzw. man wie bei der Maus die Sensitivität einstellen kann.

Dass das Pad optisch/ergonomisch nicht verändert wurde ist nicht gerade ein Manko, der PS(2)-Controller war und ist der beliebteste Controller. Selbst für PC-Spieler. Er mag ja nicht für jeden der beste sein (könnte z.B einen Tick größer sein), aber für die meisten eben schon.



Desweiteren wünsche ich mir von der E3 nun noch Details über die Abwärtskompatibliltät (Speziell Spielstände) und auch sonst scheint es ja nicht erwähnte, kleinere Änderungen gegeben zu haben (z.B. hat auch die 600€ Variante nur einen HDMI-Ausgang, da war doch was mit 2 Bildschirmen...  )


Über die Spiele muss man ja nicht viel sagen, MGS4, FF13, GTA4 sind schon mal meine Toptitel, die ersten beiden machten mit den Trailern auch ordentlich Lust auf mehr (und diese Titel sind auch "innovativ"  :> ). Detailmeinungen darüber sind aber ein eigenes Thema.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy-tEhZpICY&search=e3
? Dazu ne Frage, ist das die finale Wii-Grafik? Es wurde ja gemunkelt, sie würde doch mithalten können... aber naja. (Nicht falsch verstehen, Grafik ist nicht alles, trägt aber imo auch zur Atmosphäre bei). Btw möchte ich auch mal sehen wie jemand vor dem Wii mit der Fernbedienung zockt, diese gestylten Umschnitte auf die Leute wirken nicht gerade realitätsnah.


Insgesamt gesehen haben mal wieder alle 3 Konsolen hier Stärken und Schwächen (die eine mehr die andere weniger, kommt immer auf den persönlichen Standpunkt an).


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. Mai 2006)

*AW:*

In den RTL 2 News (jaja ich weiß...) wurde gerade gesagt, dass die Wii-Konsole nur um die 200 Euro kosten würde, ist da schon etwas Definitiveres zu bekannt?
Dort wurde auch dieses Katana-Spiel, und der Shooter aus dem oben verlinkten Video gezeigt. Zumindest der Shooter wirkte, trotz ziemlich "alter" Grafik, sehr "geil" spielbar mit dem Controller. Ich glaube der Hauptgrund für den Wii-Kauf, wird zumindest bei mir der Party-Faktor und die Steuerung sein. Im Vergleich zu den PS3-Grafikbeispielen "stinkt" der / die / das Wii zwar wirklich zum Teil gigantisch ab, aber die Steuerung und der kleine Preis machen mir doch extrem viel Appetit auf das Gerät.

Der Wii-Trailer wirkt im Bezug auf die Steuerung wirklich etwas “unglaubwürdig”, aber sollte man so tatsächlich Spiele steuern können, dann wäre das Gerät für mich die perfekte und geilste Party-Konsole die ich jemals im Wohnzimmer stehen hatte. Auf dem 16:9 Breitbild TV gegen Kollegen Shooter oder Rennspiele zu zocken, und dabei wild gestikulierend auf der Couch zu sitzen, entlockt mir direkt ein breites Grinsen. Absoluter Partygenuss. 

Gibt es eigentlich gute deutschsprachige Wii-Fanseiten, wo man sich mal genauer über das eigentliche Lineup informieren könnte?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Mai 2006)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.05.2006 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> In den RTL 2 News (jaja ich weiß...) wurde gerade gesagt, dass die Wii-Konsole nur um die 200 Euro kosten würde, ist da schon etwas Definitiveres zu bekannt?


Nein. Nintendo selber hat auf der PK gesagt, daß sie zum Preis noch nichts sagen werden. Lediglich Ende 2006 wurde als grober Termin genannt. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Mai 2006)

*[XBox360] Preis für HD- LW*



> Der Preis für das exterene HD-DVD Laufwerk wurde heute auf Xbox.com von Microsoft bekannt gegeben. Demnach soll das Gerät 199$ US-Dollar kosten. Allerdings hat Microsoft diese Meldung wieder von der Site entfernt, da man der Öffentlichkeit erst später den Preis nennen möchte.
> 
> Damit würde eine Xbox 360 (Premium - ebenfalls 20 GB Festplatte) und HD-DVD Laufwerk für Filmfreunde genau soviel kosten wie die Premium-Version der PlayStation 3.
> 
> Wie wir bereits berichteten, nutzt das Laufwerk den Multi-AV-Out der Xbox 360 für die Bildübertragung und wird per USB an die Konsole angeschlossen.



_cw_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: [XBox360] Preis für HD- LW*

Interessant wäre es zu wissen, ob man das LW auch am PC nutzen kann.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Mai 2006)

*AW:*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.05.2006 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 10.05.2006 21:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




viel mehr als 199 €  würd` ich angesichts der spezifikationen und im vergleich zu den beiden anderen "mitbewerbern" ehrlich gesagt für überteuert halten.

keine hdd, (oder doch ? - wo werden eigentlich die heruntergeladenen inhalte gespeichert ?) , kein hd- lw (wozu auch ?), keine hdtv unterstützung - nur der controller kann einen höheren preis wohl kaum rechtfertigen. 


nicht, dass mich die, vergleichsweise schwächlichen, specs stören würden (ganz im gegenteil), wenn man aber bedenkt, dass eine ungleich stärkere xbox360 gerade mal 100 € (und ende des jahres vielleicht gar noch weniger) mehr kostet................da dürfte nintendo einen schweren stand haben.....


na ja - abwarten und tee trinken....


----------



## LordMephisto (10. Mai 2006)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 10.05.2006 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> keine hdd, (oder doch ? - wo werden eigentlich die heruntergeladenen inhalte gespeichert ?) ,


War da nicht was mit internem 512MB Flash Speicher? Ich meine sowas mal gehört zu haben. Wobei das ein bisschen wenig wäre, wenn ich genau darüber nachdenke^^ Für NES und SNES Games genug, aber wenn dann noch N64 Games dazu kommen würden, könnts eng werden.


----------



## Keil (11. Mai 2006)

*AW:*



			
				LordMephisto am 10.05.2006 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 10.05.2006 21:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das reicht locker aus, nes games haben nur ein paar kb, snes vieleicht max 1-2mb und n64 10mb +. Und durch den USB anschluss kannste alles mögliche einstöpseln (externe hdd etc.). Irgendeine möglicjkeit gibts dann bestimmt auch das direkt am PC zu lagern.


----------



## LordMephisto (11. Mai 2006)

*AW:*



			
				Keil am 11.05.2006 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> das reicht locker aus, nes games haben nur ein paar kb, snes vieleicht max 1-2mb und n64 10mb +.


Nehmen wir RE 2 + OoT + Majoras Mask haben wir schon ~100MB voll  



> Und durch den USB anschluss kannste alles mögliche einstöpseln (externe hdd etc.). Irgendeine möglicjkeit gibts dann bestimmt auch das direkt am PC zu lagern.


Die möglichkeit eine externe HD oder nen USB Stick herzunehmen wäre ne tolle sache. Problem dabei könnten aber die massig vorhandenen ROMs im Netz sein. Die Gefahr das es dann die möglichkeit gibt ROMs Wii kompatibel zu machen ist recht groß. Ich könnte mir also vorstellen das Nintendo die möglicheit externe Speichermedien zu nutzen zumindest stark einschränkt.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Mai 2006)

*AW:*



			
				Keil am 11.05.2006 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> das reicht locker aus, nes games haben nur ein paar kb, snes vieleicht max 1-2mb und n64 10mb +. Und durch den USB anschluss kannste alles mögliche einstöpseln (externe hdd etc.). Irgendeine möglicjkeit gibts dann bestimmt auch das direkt am PC zu lagern.



also n64 spiele sind - meines wissens nach - maximal 64 mb gross.
da könnts ziemlich bald schon ziemlich eng auf den- vermuteten - 512 mb werden. 

ausserdem soll man ja auch spiele andere plattformen runterladen können .

und dass man evtl. auch externe massenspeicher anschliessen können wird, dürfte für den "normalen" nutzer sicher keiner alternative sein.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Mai 2006)

*MGS4 - der lange Trailer ^^*

http://www.gamershell.com/download_13695.shtml

Hier gibts das 100MB Filmchen von "Metal Gear Solid 4 - Guns of the Patriots" zum Download als wmv (kA warum es das net überall gibt).

Sind nun fast 15Minuten aber leider nicht in HD.

Und ... man wird wie immer nicht enttäuscht ^^
Setting toll, Charaktere toll, Gegner toll, Story undurchsichtig, Mechs krank 

lohnt sich eigentlich für jeden mal anzusehen, stylisch ist es allemal.

im Gegensatz zum ersten Trailer der letzten E3 gibt dieser das Ausgangssetting von MGS4 preis.
Dieses scheint auch etwas Melancholisch zu sein, wenn Snake nur noch 6 Monate zu leben hat bzw. sich sogar vorher auslöschen will (zumindest im Trailer, aus den anderen Teilen wissen wir ja, dass diese fies geschnitten sind ^^). Außerdem sind die Kriege dieser Zeit in ein interessantes Licht gerückt.

Neu ist auch die komplette Umgestaltung von Raiden, der nun sozusagen die Rolle des Cyborg-Ninja hat. Da muss auch ganz schön was passiert sein, denn das ist ja nicht mehr der liebe Raiden mit Freundin und Kind aus MGS2. (Vielleicht sind eben diese getötet worden *spekulier*)

Nett ist auch dieser Chamäleon-Tarnanzug als neues Spielelement (behaupte ich mal, nach MGS3 ist das ja nur logisch).

Ich war außerdem überrascht, wie mobil diese Mechs mit den organischen Beinen wirklich sind.  

Interessant ist ja, dass scheinbar die Patriots wohl doch sehr auf die USA beschränkte Macht haben und Liquid sich heimlich diese Sölderarmee aufgebaut hat, die es ja mit der US-Streitmacht aufnehmen können soll (Nachdem die Namensliste aus MGS2 nutzlos war, ist das wohl Liquids Alternativplan um die Patriots zu zerstören, was auch Solidus schon versucht hatte. Außerdem tritt er natürlich in die Fußstapfen seines Klon-Papas ^^).

Ich vermute btw., dass die Szenen aus dem Anfang des Spiels sind, da Snake noch (?) keine High-Techaugenklappe hat und der kleine Hilfs-Roboter fehlt (beides aus dem E305-Trailer)


----------



## Keil (11. Mai 2006)

*AW:*



			
				LordMephisto am 11.05.2006 00:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Keil am 11.05.2006 00:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja ausnahmen gibts, aber Mario64 zB ist nur ~7mb und es ist ja noch gar nicht geklärt welches format Nintendo da verwendet, kann genauso gut sein das Nintendo ein eignes Format nimmt wo ein N64 Spiel vieleicht nur 2-3mb einnimmt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Mai 2006)

*Das PS3-Systemmenü*



> etzt ist es raus! Nun wissen wir definitiv, wie das Menü der PlayStation 3 aussehen wird. Das von der PSP bekannte Cross Media Bar System (XMB) wird auch auf der großen PlayStation einzug finden.
> 
> Unterteilt wird es in acht verschiedene Bereiche - User, Setting, Photo, Music, Movie, Game, Network und Friends. Was sich hinter den einzelnen Punkten verbirgt, verrät ja überwiegend schon die Überschrift der Bereiche. Wir haben es aber für euch trotzdem noch einmal ganz ausführlich aufgelistet und gehen auch ein wenig auf die Möglichkeiten der einzelnen Menüpunkte ein. Wie dies genau aussieht, könnt ihr auf dem ersten Screenshot selber begutachten.
> 
> ...



Quelle

Klingt ja schon sehr nett.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das PS3-Systemmenü*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.05.2006 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt ja schon sehr nett.


Es klingt nett, aber es ist auch nix dabei, womit man nun nicht gerechnet hat. Irgendwie bezweifle ich auch etwas, daß ein PSP-Menü wirklich so optimal sein wird.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das PS3-Systemmenü*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.05.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 11.05.2006 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit dem PSP-Menü habe ich mir auch gedacht, da ich vom Hören-Sagen weiß, dass es doch etwas umständlich/gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.

Es gibt schon ein paar neue Infos. Ich wusste zumindest nicht, dass es von vornherein einen Internetbrowser geben wird, zusammen mit der Maus/Tastatur-Unterstützung und HDTV sehe ich mich schon von der Couch aus surfen 

Erleichtert bin ich auch über die mp3-Speichermöglichkeit für die Festplatte. Mit dieser Standardfunktion hoffe ich nun auf regen Einsatz in passenden Spielen.

Die Bilderfunktion ist mir dagegen völlig egal und finde ich eigentlich auch nur bei einem tragbaren Gerät wie der PSP sinnvoll (außer es ermöglicht einen Einsatz z.B. als eigenes Logo in Spielen usw.), bei der Game-Option warte ich nun auf mehr Details (Abwärtskompatibliltät, speziell Spielstände)


----------



## Zerogoki (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das PS3-Systemmenü*

hey hier gitbs ein paar neue videos von revolution spielen...oh verziehung wii^^°
der smash brothers clip ist geil voralem der schluss...da man snake von metal gear solid sieht hehe (ein spielbarer chara)
oder reed steel ist auch genial

http://www.videospiele.com/news_3351.html


----------



## Mopped (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das PS3-Systemmenü*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.05.2006 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 11.05.2006 15:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey, 
heißt das dann, dass man mit der PS3 dann auch im Multiplayer Modus spielen kann und surfen etc.?

Und reicht dann ein normaler Internetanschluss, sowie ich ihn moment habe, also das ich es über AOL und meinem Router laufen lasse und keine extrakosten entstehen, oder muss ich da extra was für im Monat bezahlen?

Wenn, fände ich das eine ziemliche abzocke ...


mfg mopped


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das PS3-Systemmenü*



			
				Mopped am 11.05.2006 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey,
> heißt das dann, dass man mit der PS3 dann auch im Multiplayer Modus spielen kann und surfen etc.?


Ich bezweifle doch stark, daß Maus & Keyboard im Onlinemodus zugelassen werden. Technisch sollte es durchaus möglich sein. Vielleicht werden ja die Server entsprechend gekennzeichnet und es kommt zu einer 2-Spieler-Kultur. 



> Und reicht dann ein normaler Internetanschluss, sowie ich ihn moment habe, also das ich es über AOL und meinem Router laufen lasse und keine extrakosten entstehen, oder muss ich da extra was für im Monat bezahlen?
> 
> Wenn, fände ich das eine ziemliche abzocke ...


Ein normaler DSL Anschluß sollte schon reichen. Nur, wenn man selber Games hosten will, dann wird es eng. Zu den Kosten gibt es keine 100%tige Aussage. Sony selber spricht von keinen Gebühren (u.a. für die grundlegenden Sachen). Allerdings steht es jedem Publisher frei für ein Game den Spieler extra zur Kasse zu bitten. Ob dies im Endeffekt nur MMORPGs sind oder auch andere Spiele ist ungewiß.


----------



## Mopped (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das PS3-Systemmenü*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.05.2006 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Mopped am 11.05.2006 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sind denn MMORPGs ???

mfg mopped

ach und danke für Antwort


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das PS3-Systemmenü*



			
				Mopped am 11.05.2006 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind denn MMORPGs ???


Massive Multiplayer Online Roleplaying Game
Beispiel wäre World of WarCraft


----------



## Bonkic (11. Mai 2006)

*Gespräch mit Satoru Iwata (BigN)*



> - Man sei sehr glücklich darüber, dass der Wii Controller bei vielen Leuten so gut ankommt.
> 
> - Mit der Tennis Demo am Ende der Pressekonferenz wollte man die einzigartigen Fähigkeiten der Konsole noch einmal genauer aufzeigen. Deshalb hat Iwata darauf bestanden, das diese Demo Live vorgestellt wird. Der Applaus und die Lacher des Publikums haben Iwata in dieser Entscheidung bestätigt.
> 
> ...



_cw_


----------



## Bonkic (11. Mai 2006)

*P. Moore (Microsoft) würde Wii kaufen !*



> So hat sich Peter Moore seine Vorstellung des Next Gen Wars geäußert:
> "Sagt mir, warum sollte man für 600 Dollar EINE PlayStation 3 kaufen? Die Leute werden sich zwei Next Generation Konsolen holen - und zwar eine Xbox und den Wii, zum Preis einer PS3."
> 
> Microsoft will bis zum PS3-Launch 10 Millionen X360 Einheiten auf den Markt gebracht haben.
> ...



_cw_


----------



## Zerogoki (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: P. Moore (Microsoft) würde Wii kaufen !*

ich denke nintendo is back

also eigentlich war er nie weg nur öffentlich hatt er nicht so nen tollen ruf gehabt...
aber ich denke dies wird sich nun recht ändern...wenn nicht naja auch nicht schlimm solange sie ned konkurs gehen und ich die qualitativ hochwetigen games von nintendo spielen kann ist alles in ordnung^^°

apropo nur so nebenbei gehört ned so recht hierhin aber egal es wegen windows 
wenn man ne ilegale verison von xp hat  erhält man auf der update seite ne nachricht das man sie jetzt für 100.- kaufen kann und vista gratis dazukriegt

echt witzig^^°


----------



## Bonkic (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: P. Moore (Microsoft) würde Wii kaufen !*



			
				Zerogoki am 11.05.2006 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke nintendo is back
> 
> also eigentlich war er nie weg nur öffentlich hatt er nicht so nen tollen ruf gehabt...
> aber ich denke dies wird sich nun recht ändern...wenn nicht naja auch nicht schlimm solange sie ned konkurs gehen und ich die qualitativ hochwetigen games von nintendo spielen kann ist alles in ordnung^^°



nö - konkurs werden die so schnell nicht gehen - vermute ich mal.
selbst wenn der wii - wider erwarten - total floppen sollte.

der ds (und die spiele dafür) verkauft sich wie bekloppt und im gegensatz zu sony mit dem psp verdient nintendo damit sogar geld.

handhelds werden werden hierzulande aber scheinbar kaum wahrgenommen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: P. Moore (Microsoft) würde Wii kaufen !*



			
				Bonkic am 11.05.2006 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> So hat sich Peter Moore seine Vorstellung des Next Gen Wars geäußert:
> "Sagt mir, warum sollte man für 600 Dollar EINE PlayStation 3 kaufen? Die Leute werden sich zwei Next Generation Konsolen holen - und zwar eine Xbox und den Wii, zum Preis einer PS3."



Von der Seite habe ich die Thematik bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen. Theoretisch hat er aber eigentlich Recht. Wenn ich als Spieler auf möglichst vielen Hochzeiten tanzen will (PC, Konsolenmarkt -> Games auf grafisch sehr hohem Niveau, Konsolenmarkt -> Games mit bekannten Helden, hoher Partyfaktor), dann würde es sich wirklich lohnen Gerät XB360 und Gerät Wii zu erwerben. 

Bevor die Mehrwertsteuererhöhung zuschlägt, sollte man sich also mal mit der Idee auseinandersetzen. 

Einen Konkurs von BigN halte ich ebenfalls für unmöglich. Dafür ist der DS / DSL dank “Nintendogs”, “Brain Training”, “Metroid Prime Hunters”, “Mario Kart DS” und Co. einfach zu erfolgreich. Während Sony mit der PSP immer noch versucht brauchbare Games auf die Reihe zu bekommen, die sich als Zugpferd bewähren könnten, haut Nintendo einfach in regelmäßigen Abständen typische “Blockbustertitel” für das Gerät raus. Nun wurden auf der E3 wieder neue Titel mit Mario und Donkey Kong vorgestellt, und die Ankündigungen von “Star Fox DS” uns “Zelda” lassen die Gemeinde auch fröhlich aufschreien. 

Was Nintendo damals beim Gamecube verpasst hat (regelmäßig gute Titel mit bekannten Figuren zu bringen), scheinen sie nun nicht beim DS zu vernachlässigen. Wenn diese Taktik auch beim “Wii” umgesetzt wird, dürfte es eigentlich keine bösen Überraschungen geben. Und so unglaublich schlecht ist die grafische Leistung des Wiis eigentlich auch nicht. Imho ist das Gerät definitiv konkurrenzfähig, wenn auch nicht im grafischen Bereich. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## LordMephisto (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: P. Moore (Microsoft) würde Wii kaufen !*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 11.05.2006 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 11.05.2006 20:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMn machen die Spiele eine Konsole aus, da ist der Hersteller und auch der Preis mir persönlich eher nebensächlich. Beim Wii sehe ich da wenig Probleme, wie es aussieht niedriger Preis, innovative Games, retros und Nintendo Qualität.
Der Preis der PS3 schreckt mich erstmal auch ab, ich muss die aber auch nicht sofort haben und der Preis wird natürlich spätestens zum Weinachtsgeschäft 2007 fallen. Dafür machen mich MGS4, GT5 und Eight Days schon recht rattig auf die PS3. Naughty Dog steht ebenfalls für Qualität. Tekken 6 und Virtual Fighter 5 tun da ihr übriges. 
Was die XBox360 angeht, halte ich sie für eine tolle Konsole mit einem durchdachten Konzept (abgesehen von der Core Version) bei dem der Preis absolut im Rahmen liegt. Nur gibt es bissher kein Spiel das mich zum Kauf bewegen kann. Auch die Ankündigungen auf der E3 haben daran nichts grossartig geändert (GTA4 exklusiv hat sich ja erledigt). 

Kurz gesagt wird es bei mir wohl auf Wii und PS3 hinauslaufen. Da hat auch die eher bescheidene PK von Sony nix dran geändert. Wenn man sich letztes Jahr vom Hype nicht infiziert hat, muss man sich jetzt auch nicht ärgern^^
Vielleicht kommt die 360 trotzdem noch ins Haus. Ich tanze eigentlich gern auf allen Hochzeiten   
Erst heute hab ich sie wieder im MM gesehen und die Finger juckten. Aber eher wegen der Technik, nicht wegen der Spiele.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Mai 2006)

*Sony: `GTA nicht mehr so wichtig`*



> Der Aufschrei war groß, als Microsoft auf seiner Pressekonferrenz bekannt gab, dass das nächste GTA-Spiel auf der Xbox 360 erscheinen soll. Noch größer war die Verwirrung danach. "Ist es Xbox 360 exklusiv, oder zumindestens zeitweise nur auf Microsofts Konsole erhältlich?"
> 
> Doch etwas später brachte Rockstar Licht ins Dunkle. Das neue Grand Theft Auto erscheint für Xbox 360 und PlayStation 3 und zwar gleichzeitig im Oktober 2007.
> Die Vorgänger Titel sind bis jetzt immer zeitexklusiv auf der PS2 erschienen.
> ...


Consolewars

Klar, GTA ist nicht mehr so wichtig.... 



Spoiler



Wäre natürlich ein Highlight, wenn es nur für die PS kommen würde


.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Mai 2006)

*Wii-News*



> *Infos, Bilder und Video zu Super Smash Bros. Brawl*
> 
> 11.05.06 - RevolutionIGN hat erste Details zu Nintendos Actionspiel Super Smash Bros. Brawl veröffentlicht.
> 
> ...






> *Interview mit Nintendo-Präsident Satoru Iwata*
> 
> 11.05.06 - SeattlePi führte ein Interview mit Satoru Iwata, dem Präsidenten von Nintendo. Die interessantesten Aussagen in der Zusammenfassung:
> 
> ...






> *Super Mario Galaxy vermutlich kein Starttitel*
> 
> 11.05.06 - Nintendos Super Mario Galaxy wird vermutlich kein Starttitel für Wii sein. Das sagte Shigeru Miyamoto von Nintendo gegenüber RevolutionIGN.
> 
> Sollte das Spiel den Start verpassen, würde es laut Miyamoto definitiv innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate nach Markteinführung von Wii erscheinen.






> *Foto der Wii-Pistole 'Zapper'*
> 
> 11.05.06 - Gamespot veröffentlicht ein Bild der Pistole, die für Wii als Zubehör angeboten wird. Die Knarre heißt 'The Zapper' und beinhaltet Wii-mote und Analog-Joystick in so einer Konfiguration, dass es wie eine Pistole aussieht.
> 
> ...



alle Gamesfront.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Mai 2006)

*Xbox 360 News*



> Interview mit Peter Moore von Microsoft
> 
> 11.05.06 - GamesIndustry sprach mit Peter Moore, dem Corporate Vice President von Microsoft, über die E3. Die interessantesten Aussagen im Überblick:
> 
> ...






> *Unreal Tournament 2007 wohl auch für Xbox 360*
> 
> 11.05.06 - Der bislang nur für die PlayStation3 geplante Shooter Unreal Tournament 2007 von Epic scheint wohl auch für die Xbox 360 auf den Markt zu kommen.
> 
> Das geht aus der offiziellen Xbox.com Website von Microsoft hervor, auf der das Spiel unter den E3-Neuheiten für die Xbox 360 auftaucht.


gamefront




> *Gesture Gaming mit der Kamera*
> Wie wir alle wissen, kann die neue Xbox 360 Kamera mithilfe der Digimask Software euer Gesicht in 3D in die Xbox 360 bringen. Anhand eines kleinen Beispielvideos von der E3 zeigt euch Major Nelson ein weiteres Feature der Kamera: Gesture Gaming. Die Kamera kann das Gesicht von euch im Raum verfolgen und sogar feststellen wo ihr oder euer Körperteil euch im Raum befindet! Ebenso schafft es die Software Bewegungen (Gestures) von euch zu erkennen. Man kann sich das so vorstellen das man in einem Ego-Shooter als Beispiel, durch seitwärtsbewegen des Körpers um Ecken schauen kann. Oder man gibt seinen Teamkollegen stille Handkommandos was sie tun sollen. Wii anyone?
> http://www.xbox.com/NR/rdonlyres/FEFCCE05-CBF3-4B7F-9D24-8D582EA5002C/0/vidgesturegaminghi.asx


Consolewars


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Mai 2006)

*PS3 News*



> *Sonys Kaz Hirai und Phil Harrison verteidigen PS3-Preis und -Modelle*
> 
> 11.05.06 - Kaz Hirai, Präsident und CEO von Sony CEA, hat gegenüber MoneyCNN den hohen Preis der PlayStation3 verteidigt.
> 
> ...


Gamefront



Diesen Satz


> 'Der einzige Unterschied ist HDMI. Ich glaube nicht, dass viele Leute das in ihrem Fernseher haben', mein Hirai.


finde ich doch sehr merkwürdig. Aber gleichzeitig groß von Filmen Blu-Ray und 10 Jahre Lebenszyklus der Konsole sprechen. Und auf der PK wird dann auch noch davon gesprochen, daß - angeblich - 25% der potentiellen Kunden bis zum Jahresende HDMI Ready wären. 


Sehr lesenswert auch, was der Herr von einem Jahr noch zu den beiden Xbox Versionen gesagt hat.


> "This is my personal view, not my corporate view, but when I look at those formats, I think it just confuses the audience. They don't know which one to buy, developers don't know which one to create for, and retailers don't know which one to stock."
> 
> "So I think we wouldn't take that strategy. We wouldn't create confusion," he concluded.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: PS3 News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.05.2006 07:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Satz
> 
> 
> > 'Der einzige Unterschied ist HDMI. Ich glaube nicht, dass viele Leute das in ihrem Fernseher haben', mein Hirai.
> ...



Super Argumentation, der Sony-Mutterkonzern mit den HDMI-TVs freut sich 

Teilweise wird da in allen Lagern mächtig Stuss geredet. z.B. zu den 2 verschiedenen Konfigurationen der PS3, ich behaupte mal bei 500€ machen 100€ mehr auch nichts aus, zumindest für die Zielgruppe, die eine neue Konsole für 500€ kaufen und dass es keine Wahl für den Kunden ist. Und dann gerade den HDMI Ausgang sparen? Sony will doch BR mit der PS3 duchprügeln. Naja, immerhin ist die Festplate Standard *auf andere Kundenverarsche schiel*

Besonders die MS-leute geben ja immer mal wieder Sätze ab, die sind zum.. 



> Der Kunde müsste eigentlich zum Sony-Stand gehen und sagen: 'Oh ja, diese Spiele sind um USD 300 besser. Ich sehe hier anhand dieses Spiels, dass die USD 300 Mehrkosten einen Unterschied ausmachen.' Moore ist sich nicht sicher, ob das im Moment tatsächlich der Fall ist.


Ach sooo teilt man das ein. ^^ Zum Schießen fand ich auch die 2-Konsolen statt der PS3 Theorie. Wenn man NUR die Konsolen und keine Spiele kaufen möchte, ist sie aber zutreffend 


btw. über den Preis der PS3 meckern, den Preis des HD-DVD Aufsatzes aber auf 100-300$ einstufen, damit wäre die Festplatten-360 in der gleichen Preisspanne wie die PS3. Der Unterschied ist nur, dass das nicht-BR-DVD-Modell der PS3 nicht wirklich weniger kostet, da auch für die Spiele das teure BR-Laufwerk verwendet wird.


Ich sehe ansonsten das ganze wie LordMephisto. Ich freue und interessiere mich für jede Info und Neuerung an den Konsolen und diskutiere auch gerne, welche z.B. das bessere Ausgangspacket an Funktionen hat usw.

Letztlich ist es mir aber für den Kauf sehr egal, da sind es die exklusiven Spiele, die ich nicht verpassen will, die mich zum Kauf überreden.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: PS3 News*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.05.2006 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Teilweise wird da in allen Lagern mächtig Stuss geredet.




da kann ich nur zustimmen.
sowohl nintendo( hdtv ist doof etc. ) , als auch microsoft ( hd-lw kostest 100- 300 $ etc) und sony (hdmi hat eh keiner, gta ist unwichtig  etc. ) haben jede menge davon zum besten gegeben.   


für mich persönlich siehts im moment so aus :

- wii :  tolles konzept, nintendo spiele ! , virtual console  - allerdings weiss ich immer noch nicht, ob die steuerung so funktioniert, wie von bign beabsichtigt und ausserdem dürfte die konsole nicht mehr als 199 € kosten

- xbox360 : bereits erhältlich, potente hardware, ausgereiftes online- konzept  - aber bislang gibts nicht ein einziges spiel, das mich zum kauf überreden könnte 

- ps3 : `echte` ffs und dqs exklusiv, mgs, gta, wahnsinns hardware - aber viel zu teuer (blu ray interessiert mich momentan nicht die bohne)


----------



## crackajack (12. Mai 2006)

*wii Controller*



			
				Bonkic am 12.05.2006 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> - wii :  allerdings weiss ich immer noch nicht, ob die steuerung so funktioniert, wie von bign beabsichtigt und


Die Leute von AMN haben ein paar Eindrücke zu den wii Spielen, die bei der E3 spielbar sind, geschrieben.

Grafisch wird wirklich nur oberstes Gamecube niveau geboten. 
Der Controller wird wegen der oft nicht gut eingestellten Sensibilität bzw. seltsamen Ansprechverhalten gerügt. (was aber auch an der zu nahen Spielposition an den E3-Geräten liegen kann, wie einer anmerkte) Ansonsten scheint er nach sicherlich nötiger Eingewöhnungszeit mit vernünftiger Programmierung (vor allem third party Hersteller müssen da noch lernen) ordentlich Spass zu machen und intuitiv sein.



			
				[url=http://wii.advancedmn.com/articles.php?section=3 schrieb:
			
		

> previews von wii.advancedmn[/url]]
> *Necro-Nesia* von Spike
> The demo mainly restricted you to the forest area with the bugs, and was meant to give you an idea of the game’s controls, which were still a bit off.
> ....sounds were terrifyingly convincing, but the game visually looked like an early GameCube title.
> ...





			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.05.2006 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich gute deutschsprachige Wii-Fanseiten, wo man sich mal genauer über das eigentliche Lineup informieren könnte?


vielleicht die da 
http://wii.gaming-universe.de/spiele/show-abc.html // http://wii.gaming-universe.de/
?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: wii Controller*

Interessante Ersteindrücke zum Wii-Kontroller. Es liegt sicherlich auch an den Entwickler, wie gut sie das im Game umsetzen. Aber auch bei der Pad-Steuerung ist es so, daß zwei Shooter unterschiedlich gut steuern lassen. Insgesamt bestätigt der Ersteindruck das, was ich mir unter der neuen Steuerung vorgestellt hatte. Sehr schön für Leute, die gerne Party-/Minispielchen zocken, aber nicht unbedingt eine für alle andern Spiele gelungener Gamepadersatz.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: wii Controller*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.05.2006 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön für Leute, die gerne Party-/Minispielchen zocken, aber nicht unbedingt eine für alle andern Spiele gelungener Gamepadersatz.


Und auch wenn das PS3-Pad schwer gerügt worden ist, finde ich persönlich genau in diesem Punkt das Sony-Konzept zu den Bewegungssensoren "besser", da kein Controller ersetzt wird, sondern dieser nur erweitert wird.
Welche Anwendungen ich mir dazu vorstelle/erhoffe hab ich ja schon mal gepostet.


----------



## Mario27 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: wii Controller*

ich hab mir gerade ein paar englische texte zu dem wii-titel "super smash bros. brawl. (die beste multiplayer-spielereihe ever meiner meinung nach) durchgelesen und musste folgende schreckliche entdeckung machen:

"_Sakurai said the decision to include Solid Snake when Hideo Kojima himself practically "begged" to include the Metal Gear character in the last Smash Bros. game. When asked about the possibility of Sonic the Hedgehod appearing in the game as well, Shigeru Miyamoto said: "There are probably possibilities for other third parties as well, and it maybe that even know there are corporate discussions going on about including some of these other characters._"

*schock*  das kann doch nicht wahr sein, oder? dieses spiel hat eine unglaublich große fan-gemeinschaft und der vorgänger für den game cube (melee) war eigentlich der einzige grund wieso ich mir die konsole damals zugelegt habe. die spielereihe ist unter der nintendo-zockergemeinschaft neben zelda, metroid und super mario an der spitze. nintendo kann doch nicht einfach eines ihrer stärksten zugpferde wie eine heiße kartoffel fallen lassen! das spiel verkauft sich wie warme semmeln und die spieler lieben es, der multiplayer-modus ist ungeschlagen und auf einer stufe mit dem von mario-kart, noch dazu sind die charaktere mehr als sympatisch und liebevoll. ich hoffe dass die köpfe von nintendo noch einige brainstormings hinter sich bringen bevor sie diese entscheidung in die tat umsetzen....

cya M27


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: wii Controller*

ich glaube du solltest noch an deinem englisch feilen oder früher ins Bett gehen


----------



## Mario27 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: wii Controller*

ich sollte wirklich früher ins bett....  ich wusste eh dass sie ihn schon im letzten spiel einbauen wollten. aber da es sich nicht mehr ausging eben dieses mal....  ich werd dann auch mal ins bett gehen *g*

ach ja....hier ein kleiner grafikvergleich zwischen super smash bros. melee und super smash bros. brawl!

gn8 wünsch ich.

cya M27


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2006)

*HD-Videowiedergabe doch möglich mit Budget-PS3 und XBOX 360 HD-DVD?*



> Die Aufregung war gross, als klar wurde, dass sowohl bei Sonys "Budget"-PS3 (die für 499 EUR) als auch bei Microsofts XBOX 360 die HDMI Ausgänge fehlen würden:
> Laut der bisherigen Spezifikation, die von Hollywood durchgepeitscht wurde, sollte es nicht möglich sein, dass hochauflösende HD-Signale über einen nicht kopiergeschützen Kanal den Weg zum Fernseher finden.
> HDMI bietet genau diesen kopiergeschützen Kanal per HDCP Protokoll und ermöglicht es so, dass Hollywood in Ruhe seine Filme auf BD- oder HD-DVDs pressen kann, ohne sich allzu grosse Gedanken um Kopien zu machen. Über Analoge Ausgänge würden spezifikationstreue Geräte nur Bilder in normaler DVD-Qualität ausgeben.
> Da aber sowohl die PS3 als auch die HD-DVD Erweiterung diesen kopiergeschützen Ausgang nicht bieten, bleibt nur die Ausgabe des Bildes über Analoge Wege offen (Wahrscheinlich YUV-Kabel).
> Wie es nun den Anschein hat, hat man sich einigen können, dass mindestens bis 2010, wenn nicht gar bis 2012 die Ausgabe von HD-Material auf analogem Wege ermöglicht bleiben soll, dies haben sowohl Sony als auch Microsoft auf der E3 gegenüber dem Spiegel bestätigt.



_cw_


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2006)

*HD- DVD nur für Filme*



> Chris Satchell lies gegenüber Techworld verlauten, dass das optional erhältliche HD-Laufwerk für die Xbox 360 nur für Filme benutzt werden würde. Er sagt, dass sie die 360 als zukunftssicheres System konstruierten. Sie können Entscheidungen treffen, um die Xbox 360 zu modifizieren, sofern die Entwickler daran interessiert sind.



_game-radio_

wieso braucht microsoft eigentlich keine so enormen speichermengen für spiele wie sony, die ja blu- ray angeblich in erster linie wg. eben dieser "brauchen" ?
(den ansosnten könne man sich ja auch durchaus ein - nur halb so teure - ps3 ohne br vorstellen....).


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: HD- DVD nur für Filme*



			
				Bonkic am 15.05.2006 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> > Chris Satchell lies gegenüber Techworld verlauten, dass das optional erhältliche HD-Laufwerk für die Xbox 360 nur für Filme benutzt werden würde. Er sagt, dass sie die 360 als zukunftssicheres System konstruierten. Sie können Entscheidungen treffen, um die Xbox 360 zu modifizieren, sofern die Entwickler daran interessiert sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erstmal soll BR natürlich durchgeboxt werden (seltsamerweise HDMI nicht, wobei Gerüchte besagen. dass in Europa nur die 600€-Variante erscheint btw.), und wenn auch nur als Spielemedium.


MS setzt auf komprimieren der Dateien.
Von der Laufwerksdatenrate sind imo PS3 und 360 ähnlich.
Ich behaupte aber mal, dass das Komprimieren der Dateien auf Kosten von Ladezeiten oder gar Spielelementen geht, da die Dateien ja zum Spielen wieder entpackt werden müssen. Bei schnellen Spielen kann das schon zum Nachteil werden, vor allem weil "jedes" 360 Spiel ohne Vorinstallation/HDD auskommen muss.
Bei BR können sie fröhlich alles drauf schmeißen was geht, Massen an unkomprimierten Rendersequenzen in HDTV usw.

BR wird mit PS3-Spielen wohl nicht ausgelastet werden, recht umfangreiche Spiele wie Oblivion passen ja auch noch auf ein DVD. Vielleicht bräuchte FF13 mit ner Stunde+ HDTV-Rendersequenzen, ellenlangen gesprochenen Dialogen und großen Spielumfang wirklich unbedingt BR-Ausmaße oder es wird einfach nur eine Erleichterung für die Entwickler.

Ne andere Sache sind natürlich Filme, da wird imo BR trumpfen können und sei es nur, weil sie keine Doppel-Dreifach DVDs für einen HDTV-Film+Specials brauchen. Wegen der HDMI-losen PS3-Variante ist das aber weniger interessant in dem Bezug (außer es sollte tatsächlich mit dieser irgendwie auch HDTV bei BR geben)


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2006)

*"Core"- Version der PS 3 nicht in Europa ?*



> Following the announcement that Sony plans to launch two versions of the PlayStation 3, confusion is growing over whether UK consumers will have the option to purchase either model.
> 
> Both 20GB and 60GB versions are set to go on sale this November, priced at €499 / 599 respectively. UK retailer Gamestation is already taking pre-orders for the 60GB model, which it has priced at £424.99 - but there's no option to order the lower spec version.
> 
> ...



_eurogamer_


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: HD- DVD nur für Filme*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.05.2006 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne andere Sache sind natürlich Filme, da wird imo BR trumpfen können und sei es nur, weil sie keine Doppel-Dreifach DVDs für einen HDTV-Film+Specials brauchen. Wegen der HDMI-losen PS3-Variante ist das aber weniger interessant in dem Bezug (außer es sollte tatsächlich mit dieser irgendwie auch HDTV bei BR geben)




eben, das ist auch der einzige grund den ich mir vorstellen kann.
für spiele ist blu ray (noch (lange) ) völlig überdimensioniert ( selbst mit mehreren sprachversionen)
und aus gründen des kopierschutzes ? glaub ich auch nicht. 

sony will wohl fakten schaffen und den br- standard ( für filme) durchdrücken - mal schauen, was passiert, wenn das in die hose geht......


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2006)

*[PS 3] Zum Start nur wenige Spiele ?*



> Sonys PlayStation3 könnte beim weltweiten Verkaufsstart im November 2006 darunter leiden, dass nur wenig Spiele erscheinen, die zudem die Leistung der Konsole nicht wie gewünscht ausnutzen. Das Grund ist, dass Sony laut mehreren Videospiele-Anbietern finale technische Daten der PS3 zurückhält.
> 
> THQ hat nicht genügend Informationen, um eine Version von The Sopranos für PS3 zu machen. Das sagt Brien Farrel, Chief Executive Officer des Unternehmens. Spiele von anderen Publishern werden nicht die volle Leistung von Sonys Cell-Prozessor nutzen können, wie Sega OA Präsident Simon Jeffrey bestätigt.
> 
> ...



_gf_


----------



## HanFred (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: [PS 3] Zum Start nur wenige Spiele ?*

ich kann's immer noch kaum glauben, dass die PS3 keinen HDMI-port haben soll.
das wäre für mich unbedingt ein grund, das gerät NICHT zu kaufen. auch wenn HDCP noch einige jahre keine grosse rolle spielen muss.
ist doch völlig blödsinnig, aber echt. du hast schon recht, für die spiele braucht es bei weitem kein so grosses medium vorerst, für HD-filme halt schon.
mit HD-DVD scheint's eh schneller voranzugehen, diesen monat wurden glaube ich die ersten filme released. player kann man auch schon kaufen. MIT HDMI.  
ja, Sony will halt wieder mal einen standard durchsetzen. haben sie ja nie oder mindestens schon lange nicht mehr gedurft, auch wenn sie oft die besseren formate angeboten haben, hat sich immer was anderes durchgesetzt.
aber ob der kunde das mitmacht... bei den audiodatenträgern hat er's ja (zu recht) nicht gemacht, darum gibt's auch kaum andere medien als die CD im laden zu kaufen.

btw: die 360 kann auch HD filme abspielen, meines wissens kommt wie mit HD-WMV (WMV9) zu recht, das ja auf normale DVDs gepresst wird. ich weiss nicht, ob sie auch kopiergeschütztes material abspielen kann, weiss das jemand hier? das hat ja mit HDCP nix zu tun AFAIK.
denn WMV-HD-filme sind schon einige auf dem markt. nicht viele, aber es gibt nunmal kaum alternativen bisher. HD-DVD läuft erst an.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2006)

*FF XIII - Trailer*

http://www.square-enix.co.jp/e306/titles/fabula/ff13/e3trailer.html


----------



## tt11 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Dorftrootel am 26.04.2005 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind eigentlich auch ein paar "gute" Spiele für Ps3 geplant( zB: weitere GTA-Teile, GT-Serie,...) oder wird diesmal Xbox die besseren Spiele haben, oder gar Nintendo.
> 
> b2t:
> Die Xbox360 Hardware finde ich doch ziemlich übertrieben. Spiele werden dann vermutlich mehr einer Grafikdemo gleichen als einem Tiefgründigenspiel.
> Aber ich lass mich ma überraschen und vermutlich die PS3 und Xbox 360 holen


die xbox360 is in max. 1.5 jahren eh vom pc überhohlt


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				tt11 am 16.05.2006 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> die xbox360 is in max. 1.5 jahren eh vom pc überhohlt




was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen ?


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Ich weiß nicht ob das schon da war, aber hier gibt es ein ganz nettes Werbe-Video zum Nintendo Controller


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: [PS 3] Zum Start nur wenige Spiele ?*



			
				HanFred am 16.05.2006 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann's immer noch kaum glauben, dass die PS3 keinen HDMI-port haben soll.


Wer sagt das? Nur die 500€ Version, die vielleicht nicht mal in Europa erscheint, hat keinen HDMI-Ausgang. Die 600€ Variante natürlich schon.




> btw: die 360 kann auch HD filme abspielen, meines wissens kommt wie mit HD-WMV (WMV9) zu recht, das ja auf normale DVDs gepresst wird. ich weiss nicht, ob sie auch kopiergeschütztes material abspielen kann, weiss das jemand hier? das hat ja mit HDCP nix zu tun AFAIK.


Kann sie bald erst mit dem Zusatzlaufwerk, welches 100-300€ kostet wird (btw. 400€ + 100-300€ = so teuer wie die ach so teure PS3).
Da gibt es keinen HDMI-Ausgang, die HD-DVDs/deren Geräte verwenden keinen HDCP-Kopierschutz.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Mai 2006)

*PS3 News*



> In einem Interview mit GamePro.com hat Phil Harrison neue Informationen zu Sonys Playstation 3 veröffentlicht:
> 
> - Er betont, dass der Unterschied zwischen "Standard" PS3 (20GB) und "Luxus" PS3 (60GB) nur in der Größe der Festplatte, einer geringfügig schlechteren HD-Unterstützung und weniger Steckplätzen für Memory Cards liege. Ein Mangel an Verbindungsmöglichkeiten soll beim Standardmodell mit USB-Steckplätzen ausgeglichen werden.
> 
> ...






> *Linux wird auf der PS3 HDD sein, Homebrew Software erlaubt*
> Erinnert Ihr Euch noch daran, dass Sony für die PS2 eine Harddisk mit Linux herausgebracht hat?
> Es scheint nun so, als ob auf der PS3 Harddisk ein Linux vorinstalliert sein wird, welches das Entwickeln von eigener Software auf der Konsole ermöglichen wird.
> 
> ...



_jeweils consolewars.de_

Es ist ja schön für die einen, wenn die PS3 so "offen" sein soll und Linux und CO den Segen von Sony haben. Ob das aber faires Onlingemeplay für andere ermöglichen wird? Da steht doch die Tür fast offen für Hacks und CO.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: [PS 3] Zum Start nur wenige Spiele ?*

Da hatten aber manche unkente Analysten recht, daß auch bei Sony einiges dem Rotstift zum Opfer fällt. Immerhin war anfangs von 2 HDMI-Ausgängen die Rede.
Ein wichtiges Kaufargument für mich wäre, wenn sie stabiler und ruhiger als die 360 ist (und möglichst mindestens genauso schnell). Aber da kann die XBOX mit der Hardwarerevision 2007 ja auch noch etwas nachlegen.
Blue-Ray ist für mich kaum ein Kaufgrund, da bin ich sehr skeptisch, daß dieses Format sich überhaupt durchsetzt.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: "Core"- Version der PS 3 nicht in Europa ?*



> "In Europa wird höchstwahrscheinlich nur die 60 GB Version der PS3 erscheinen", so die Aussage von Ray Maguire, Boss von SCEE UK, in einem Interview mit dem Handelsmagazin MCV. Die 20 GB Version habe kein WiFi, kein HDMI und keine anderen nennenswerten Anschlüsse, und man wüsste nicht wo im Markt diese Version platziert werden soll. Auch zum Preis hat er sich geäußert. So werde sich die PS3 in den UK höchstwahrscheinlich bei einem Betrag von 425 GBP ( ca. 626 EUR ) einpendeln



_cw_

scheint sich zu bewahrheiten.


----------



## Kandinata (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 16.05.2006 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht ob das schon da war, aber hier gibt es ein ganz nettes Werbe-Video zum Nintendo Controller



wenn das so wird, das wäre der absoluter hammer


----------



## Bonkic (19. Mai 2006)

*Gerüchte aus der EGM*



> - Virtua Cop soll auf den Wii portiert werden.
> 
> - Sega entwickelt einen Nachfolger zu Nights
> 
> ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Mai 2006)

*PS3 News*



> Interview mit David Reeves von Sony CEE
> 
> 20.05.06 - Computer & Videogames führte ein Interview mit David Reeves, dem CEO von Sony Computer Entertainment Europe. Die interessantesten Aussagen in der Zusammenfassung:
> 
> ...



gamefton.de


Kommt mir teilweise doch etwas weltfremd vor.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: PS3 News*



> Interview mit David Reeves von Sony CEE
> 
> - *Die PS3-Markteinführung soll sich nicht nur an die zum harten Kern gehörenden Videospieler richten.* Deshalb bringt Sony einige Titel auf den Markt, die gesellschaftliches Spielen fördern (dazu gehört z.B. die Singstar-Serie oder EyeToy)



Fragwürdig ob dieses Vorhaben umsetzbar ist, bzw. es so passieren wird, wie es der gute Herr zu Glauben mag. "Die nicht harten Gamer" werden KAUM 600 Euro für eine solche Konsole ausgeben, nur um interaktive Spielchen wie Singstar oder Eye-Toy zu spielen. Da ist "Wii" für die "Non-Gamer" wohl die bessere Anlaufstelle, zumal Nintendo auch diese Zielgruppe ansprechen will, und gezeigt hat, dass diese Idee zumindest mit dem Nintendo DS absolut funktioniert, während die PSP auch weiterhin nur von Technikfreaks gekauft wird. 

Imho ein "blöder" Spruch um etwas in der Marketingstrategie von Nintendo rumhuren zu können ("Interaktivität", "Non-Gamer", "Party-Spiele").



> - *Seit dem Start der PlayStation (1995) und PlayStation2 (2000) hat Sony einen gewissen Markenwert aufgebaut, so dass die ersten 5 Mio. Kunden eine PS3 kaufen werden; selbst dann, wenn es keine Spiele für die Konsole geben würde.*



Fanboys kaufen ja bekanntlich auch blaue Erdbeeren, obwohl es eigentlich Pflaumen sind. Gibt es denn wirklich 5 Millionen Idioten auf der Erde, die direkt so viel Geld ohne gute Spielebasis investieren würden? Oder wird die Sony PR-Masche für die PS3 so unglaublich erfolgreich sein? :-o   

Zumindest hat mir diese Newsmeldung den Morgen versüßt. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (21. Mai 2006)

*E3: Wii-Spiele liefen nicht auf finaler Hardware*



> ie Wii-Spiele auf der E3 liefen auf einer Hardware, die speziell für die Messe angefertigt und in Gamecube-Gehäuse gesteckt wurde.
> 
> Es hätte sich nicht um die endgültige Wii-Hardware gehandelt, die später auf den Markt kommen wird. Das bestätigte PR Manager Matt Atwood von Nintendo of America gegenüber GameDaily.
> 
> *Die endgültigen technischen Spezifikationen von Wii ständen noch nicht fest und werden gerade festgelegt. *



_gf_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: E3: Wii-Spiele liefen nicht auf finaler Hardware*



			
				Bonkic am 21.05.2006 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> > ie Wii-Spiele auf der E3 liefen auf einer Hardware, die speziell für die Messe angefertigt und in Gamecube-Gehäuse gesteckt wurde.
> >
> > Es hätte sich nicht um die endgültige Wii-Hardware gehandelt, die später auf den Markt kommen wird. Das bestätigte PR Manager Matt Atwood von Nintendo of America gegenüber GameDaily.
> >
> ...



Was mich daran "stört":
- "PR Manager"
- "endgültigen technischen Spezifikationen"

Denn ob nun die Grafik deutlich besser wird, ist nur eine Interpretation der Aussage. Dass sie nur noch keinen passenden Lüfter haben würde die Aussage auch erfüllen ^^

Andererseits war die Grafik ja wirklich nur aufgebohrte GC-Qualität, nach 5 Jahren eigentlich Undenkbar, dass das möglich ist.
Man würde sich imo komplett die Ummsetzungen der Mulitplattformtitel verbauen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: E3: Wii-Spiele liefen nicht auf finaler Hardware*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 21.05.2006 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Man würde sich imo komplett die Ummsetzungen der Mulitplattformtitel verbauen.



Ist imho der schlimmste, und für mich negativste Punkt am Wii, die aufgrund der fehlenden Hardwareleistung kaum vorhandene Möglichkeit, andere optische Blockbuster auf das Gerät akzeptabel zu übertragen. Ein Stranglehold, GTA, oder Vegas kann ich mir kaum auf dem Gerät vorstellen. Sicherlich, Nintendo liefert feine Titel wie "Red Steel", "Metroid Prime Corruption" und "Zelda", aber auch eine Konsole wie das Wii muss in der Lage sein "Third Party Games" ordentlich darzustellen. EA hat bereits ein gewisses "Disinteresse" am Wii verlauten lassen. Wie die anderen Hersteller, z.B. Ubisoft mit der Sache umgehen ist mir noch nicht bekannt.

Auf der einen Seite finde ich die Idee mit der Steuerung und die neuen Nintendospiele sehr interessant, und der sicherlich geringe Kaufpreis wäre auch ein Pluspunkt für das Gerät. Nur möchte ich vielleicht auch mal ein "normales" Game zocken, wie z.B. ein neues NFS. Auf qualitativ schlechte Umsetzungen der Konsolentitel für grafisch schwächere Systeme kann ich jedenfalls verzichten. Siehe auch die Problematik im Handheld-Sektor mit DS und PSP. Da sind vor allem die DS-Versionen von Titeln der "Major Labels" eher schlecht. 

Würde mich also durchaus interessieren wie Nintendo da reagieren will. Die Grafik war zumindest auf der E3 teilweise wirklich sehr mau, Red Steel sah aus wie ein optisch gepushtes "Rogue Agent" auf dem Cube, und die grafischen Unterschiede beim neuen Metroid Game zum alten Titel konnte man auch mit der Lupe suchen. Kann natürlich auch an der eher schlechten Videoqualität gelegen haben, aber so recht wollte der Funken der Begeisterung einfach nicht überspringen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: E3: Wii-Spiele liefen nicht auf finaler Hardware*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.05.2006 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich, Nintendo liefert feine Titel wie "Red Steel", "Metroid Prime Corruption" und "Zelda",
> [...]
> Wie die anderen Hersteller, z.B. Ubisoft mit der Sache umgehen ist mir noch nicht bekannt.


Red Steel ist von Ubi Soft.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: E3: Wii-Spiele liefen nicht auf finaler Hardware*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.05.2006 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 21.05.2006 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja stimmt, blöd formuliert von mir, es erscheint allerdings exklusiv und einzig (?) für der / die / das Wii. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Keil (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: E3: Wii-Spiele liefen nicht auf finaler Hardware*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.05.2006 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 21.05.2006 10:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



liegt wohl auch daran, das die ganzen games auf der messe aufm cube gelaufen sind bzw devkits. und ati werkelt derzeit immer noch an der grafik.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Mai 2006)

*PS3 News*



> *Neue Infos zu Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots*
> 
> 22.05.06 - Hier sind neue Details zu Metal Gear Solid 4 Click Picture von Konami aus dem PSM (Danke an mariomania).
> 
> ...






> *Shigeru Miyamoto kommentiert PS3-Controller*
> 
> 22.05.06 - Shigeru Miyamoto von Nintendo hat im Gespräch mit EdmontonSun Sonys PS3-Controller mit Sechs-Achsen-Technologie kommentiert.
> 
> ...






> *Umfrage zum PS3-Preis von Yahoo! Japan*
> 
> 21.05.06 - Yahoo! Japan hat seine Leser seit dem 16.05.06 gefragt, was sie über den Preis der PlayStation3 denken. Zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung dieser Meldung um 14:50 Uhr nahmen exakt 20.000 Menschen an der Umfrage teil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (22. Mai 2006)

*E3: Wii-Spiele liefen nicht auf finaler Hardware -------- aber fast !?*



> Ein kleiner Skandal drohte die insgesamt als voller Erfolg gefeierte Wii-Präsentation auf der E3 zu überschatten: Hatte Nintendo etwa geschwindelt und lediglich den Wii-Controller an GameCube-Konsolen angeschlossen? Aufmerksame Gäste haben am Nintendo-Stand bei einem notwendigen Reset der Konsole blitzschnell gehandelt und fotografisch dokumentierte Beweise geschossen, dass nicht etwa Wii-Konsolen, sondern GameCube-Gehäuse in den ansonsten verschlossenen Schränken untergebracht wurden. Die entsprechenden Bilder landeten blitzschnell im offiziellen Nintendo-Forum und wurden fortan heftig diskutiert.
> 
> Gegenüber Gamedaily.biz hat Nintendo jetzt Stellung bezogen und räumt offiziell ein, GameCube-Gehäuse bei den E3-Präsentationen genutzt zu haben. Doch es kommt auf die inneren Werte an - und hier soll es sich tatsächlich um Wii-Hardware handeln, die speziell für die E3 angefertigt wurde.
> 
> ...



_4players_


----------



## HanFred (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: E3: Wii-Spiele liefen nicht auf finaler Hardware -------- aber fast !?*



			
				Bonkic am 22.05.2006 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein kleiner Skandal drohte die insgesamt als voller Erfolg gefeierte Wii-Präsentation auf der E3 zu überschatten: Hatte Nintendo etwa geschwindelt und lediglich den Wii-Controller an GameCube-Konsolen angeschlossen? Aufmerksame Gäste haben am Nintendo-Stand bei einem notwendigen Reset der Konsole blitzschnell gehandelt und fotografisch dokumentierte Beweise geschossen, dass nicht etwa Wii-Konsolen, sondern GameCube-Gehäuse in den ansonsten verschlossenen Schränken untergebracht wurden. Die entsprechenden Bilder landeten blitzschnell im offiziellen Nintendo-Forum und wurden fortan heftig diskutiert.


hab gestern im TV was gesehen, es war die Wii-hardware im GC-gehäuse. nix besonderes und keine verschwörung. 
da wurde auch überhaupt kein hehl daraus gemacht. jedenfalls nicht in diesem TV-beitrag.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Mai 2006)

*Umfrage zur "Next/ New- Gen."*



> Die Famitsu hat ihre Leser in der neuesten Ausgabe gefragt, auf welche Spiele sie nach der E3 am meisten warten:
> 
> 1. Zelda (Wii, Nintendo)
> 2. Final Fantasy XIII (PS3, Square Enix)
> ...




klar kann man nicht sonderlich viel auf solchen umfragen geben, aber das find` ich schon ein wenig erstaunlich. 

mal abwarten, ob sony mit der ps3- preispolitik den heimatmarkt verliert und nintendo auch bei den stationären konsolen wieder ganz oben mitmischt.

sollte es tatsächlich so kommen, dann könnte sony unerwarteterweise als der grosse verlierer aus dem "3- kampf" (wenns denn einer ist) hervorgehen.

usa bleibt xbox 360 dominiert und in europa teilen sich microsoft und nintendo den markt auf  - denn mit dem preis erreicht sony auch hierzulande garantiert nicht die masse.

im gegensatz dazu ist der xbox360- preis schon auf diesem niveau und der wii- preis wird noch niedriger angesetzt sein.

wenn dann noch blu- ray floppt.....



na ja - vielleicht kommt ja auch wieder alles ganz anders.....


----------



## Freezeman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Umfrage zur "Next/ New- Gen."*



			
				Bonkic am 24.05.2006 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> klar kann man nicht sonderlich viel auf solchen umfragen geben, aber das find` ich schon ein wenig erstaunlich.
> 
> mal abwarten, ob sony mit der ps3- preispolitik den heimatmarkt verliert und nintendo auch bei den stationären konsolen wieder ganz oben mitmischt.
> 
> sollte es tatsächlich so kommen, dann könnte sony unerwarteterweise als der grosse verlierer aus dem "3- kampf" (wenns denn einer ist) hervorgehen.


Naja, zumindest am "Heimatmarkt" wird Sony nicht hinter Microsoft landen. Aber die Frage bleibt dennoch, setzen die Japaner eher auf Innovation oder auf Technologie? Bleibt abzuwarten für was sie sich entscheiden.



> Usa bleibt xbox 360 dominiert und in europa teilen sich microsoft und nintendo den markt auf  - denn mit dem preis erreicht sony auch hierzulande garantiert nicht die masse.


Es bleibt abzuwarten wie lange Sony den Preis für die Konsole bei 600€ ($) hält. Das Weinachtsgeschäft wird entweder gut für Sony (was ich bezweifle) oder der Preis fällt spätestens danach.



> im gegensatz dazu ist der xbox360- preis schon auf diesem niveau und der wii- preis wird noch niedriger angesetzt sein.


Eben, das schnäppchengeile Deutschland könnte für Sony ein Problem werden. Man siehe  sich nurmal die Verkäufe der HD-Ready-TVs an, die Prognosen versprachen, das die Dinger weg gehen wie warme Semmeln (vor allem durch die WM) und nun? Keinre will so ein Gerät haben, da alle (noch) glücklich sind mit ihrem alten TV. Was ich damit sagen will, der Käufer entscheidet am Ende immer noch selbst, und wird sich fragen warum er 600€ ausgeben soll für etwas was er eigentlich (noch) gar nicht braucht.



> wenn dann noch blu- ray floppt.....


Das wäre der Todesstoss, aber bis das passiert wird Sony Bluray kräftig pushen, mit allen Mitteln.



> na ja - vielleicht kommt ja auch wieder alles ganz anders.....


Es kommt immer anders als man denkt...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Umfrage zur "Next/ New- Gen."*

Weihnachten wird sich Sony sicherlich keine Gedanken ums Geschäft machen müssen. Da gibt es genug Leute die 500 bis 600 für eine Konsole ausgeben. Die Frage wird sein, wie geht es danach weiter? Wer kauft dann noch zu dem preis? Welche Spiele sind dann auf dem Markt? Und was macht die Konkurrenz?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Umfrage zur "Next/ New- Gen."*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.05.2006 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Weihnachten wird sich Sony sicherlich keine Gedanken ums Geschäft machen müssen. Da gibt es genug Leute die 500 bis 600 für eine Konsole ausgeben. Die Frage wird sein, wie geht es danach weiter? Wer kauft dann noch zu dem preis? Welche Spiele sind dann auf dem Markt? Und was macht die Konkurrenz?



Zumindest in Deutschland könnte Sony noch etwas vom Mehrwertsteuer-Hype profitieren, scheint momentan "en vogue" zu sein alle möglichen größeren Einkäufe noch vor Ende 2006 zu tätigen.

~ Off-Topic ~
Kurze Frage: Ist eine XBox 360 eigentlich problemlos an einen normalen TFT-Bildschirm via DVI anzuschließen? Oder gibt es da Probleme mit der Interpolation der Auflösung, bzw. starke Qualitätsdefizite?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Freezeman (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Umfrage zur "Next/ New- Gen."*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.05.2006 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Weihnachten wird sich Sony sicherlich keine Gedanken ums Geschäft machen müssen. Da gibt es genug Leute die 500 bis 600 für eine Konsole ausgeben. Die Frage wird sein, wie geht es danach weiter? Wer kauft dann noch zu dem preis? Welche Spiele sind dann auf dem Markt? Und was macht die Konkurrenz?



Sag ich doch, Sony wird Weihnachten abwarten, entweder die Erwartungen werden erfüllt oder eben nicht. Ich für meinen Teil glaube aber, dass nur die wirklichen Technikfreaks bereit sind 600€ auszugeben. Vor allem weil es bis dahin kaum Killerapplications gibt. 
Ich weis, dass Sony (und viele andere) immer davon sprechen, dass so ein Technikpaket wie die PS3 eigentlich jeden Cent wert ist, aber wird die Technik (wie Bluray) überhaupt jetzt schon gebraucht? Als oberstes Feature wird immer das Laufwerk genannt. Man müsse eigentlich schon 500€ ausgeben für einStandalone-Bluraylaufwerk, wenn man Filme schauen will. Genauso war es bei der Einführung der PS2 auch, das DVD-Laufwerk wurde immer in den Vordergrund geschoben, am Ende hatte dann doch jeder einen DVD-Player daneben stehen.
Am Ende ging der gute Verkauf der PS2 dann doch nur über einen guten Preis und gute Spiele, so wird es bei der PS3 auch sein.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Umfrage zur "Next/ New- Gen."*



			
				Freezeman am 24.05.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis, dass Sony (und viele andere) immer davon sprechen, dass so ein Technikpaket wie die PS3 eigentlich jeden Cent wert ist,




das wird wohl auch der wahrheit entsprechen (blu-ray lw, hdd, hd- gedöns, cell etc.).

allerdings ist sony damit wohl ein wenig übers ziel hinausgeschossen.
keine sau braucht ein blu- ray lw ,selbst wenns zur hälfte subventioniert wird,  und das wird sich mit ziemlicher sicherheit auch noch nicht in 1 jahr geändert haben (weiss nicht wies in japan aussieht, aber die scheinen da ja auch nicht wirklich scharf drauf zu sein) . 

und was die restlichen `specs` angeht :
ich gehe jede wette ein, dass die ps3 spiele keinen deut besser aussehen werden als dann erhältliche xbox360 spiele.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Umfrage zur "Next/ New- Gen."*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 24.05.2006 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Frage: Ist eine XBox 360 eigentlich problemlos an einen normalen TFT-Bildschirm via DVI anzuschließen? Oder gibt es da Probleme mit der Interpolation der Auflösung, bzw. starke Qualitätsdefizite?


Hat der Schirm nicht noch einen analogen Eingang? Es gibst ansonsten auch entsprechende Adapter im Handel für DVI -> VGA.
Habe hier selber zwei Boxen über VGA anschlossen eine an einem normalen 4 zu 3 17 Zoll TFT Gerät und eines an einen 20 Zoll Breitbild-TFT.
Betreibe gerade den Breitbildschirm mit einer sehr ungewöhnlichen Auflösung von 1360x768. Der hat eigentlich ne Auflösung von 1440, aber keinerlei Probs mit der andern Darstellung. (Und hat mich nur etwas über 200 € gekostet der Schirm.  )
Die Box unterstützt eine ganze Reihe an Auflösungen:
    * 640x480
    * 848x480
    * 1024x768
    * 1024x720
    * 1280x768
    * 1280x1024
    * 1360x768
Einfach mal unter Windows durchschalten, wie in den jeweiligen Formaten das Bild so ist.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Umfrage zur "Next/ New- Gen."*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.05.2006 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 24.05.2006 13:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke.   
Ja, der TFT hat einen DVI und D-Sub Anschluss. Wäre natürlich toll wenn ich die Box auch an den TFT problemlos anschließen könnte. Nur habe ich die (wahrscheinlich unbegründete Angst), dass die Box beim Anschluss an den TFT eine komplett wirre Auflösung wählt, die unter Umständen zu viel für den Bildschirm ist (maximal 1280x1024). Oder gibt es da keinen Grund zu Sorge, und die Box wählt automatisch eine “sichere“ Auflösung? 

Noch habe ich mir die Box nicht gekauft, da ich (noch) keinen HDTV habe, und mein kleiner Fernseher nicht wirklich sinnig für das Gerät ist, daher würde ich gerne potentielle Problemquellen schon im Voraus prüfen, um zumindest am TFT akzeptabel spielen zu können.  *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Umfrage zur "Next/ New- Gen."*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 24.05.2006 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, der TFT hat einen DVI und D-Sub Anschluss. Wäre natürlich toll wenn ich die Box auch an den TFT problemlos anschließen könnte. Nur habe ich die (wahrscheinlich unbegründete Angst), dass die Box beim Anschluss an den TFT eine komplett wirre Auflösung wählt, die unter Umständen zu viel für den Bildschirm ist (maximal 1280x1024). Oder gibt es da keinen Grund zu Sorge, und die Box wählt automatisch eine “sichere“ Auflösung?


Da hat MS schon an alles gedacht. Normal wird eine sichere Auflösung genommen und wenn man die Auflösung umschaltet, dann muß man - wie unter Windows - auch erst bestätigen. Irgendwie gibt es auch einen Trick und man kann per Tastenkombination oder so die Einstellung wieder zurücksetzen. Etwas Ahnung hat MS in der Beziehung ja auch aus zahlreichen Windowsinstallationen. Da würde ich mir bei einem VGA Modus der PS3 doch deutlich mehr Sorgen machen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Umfrage zur "Next/ New- Gen."*

Um noch einmal gaaanz sicher zu gehen....
Ich brauche also nur die X-Box 360, meinen TFT und dieses VGA-HD-AV-Kabel, damit ich starten kann. Doch wie ist das mit der akustischen Ausgabe? Benötige ich hier zwingend einen Monitor mit Boxen (die meiner hat), oder kann ich meine normalen Aktiv-Boxen irgendwie an die Box anschließen?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Umfrage zur "Next/ New- Gen."*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.05.2006 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche also nur die X-Box 360, meinen TFT und dieses VGA-HD-AV-Kabel, damit ich starten kann. Doch wie ist das mit der akustischen Ausgabe? Benötige ich hier zwingend einen Monitor mit Boxen (die meiner hat), oder kann ich meine normalen Aktiv-Boxen irgendwie an die Box anschließen?


Du brauchst nur die Box und das VGA Kabel. Dem VGA Kabel (auch dem von MS) liegt ein Adapater von Chinch auf Klinke bei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damir könntest du auch direkt in die Boxen gehen (Zur Verlängerung findet man bei eBay ab etwa 1 € entsprechende Klinkenkabel) oder aber du kannst damit in LineIn beim PC und den Sound darüber laufen lassen.

Ansonsten noch ne kurze Bemerkung: Solltest du dir jetzt ein Gerät kaufen wollen, dann nimm eventuell lieber eine Version ohne Spiel (Gibt es z.B. hier als Pemium für 359€ ohne Versandkosten (oder auch für 399 mit Spiel auf der Seite.). Es ist nur so, gerade wenn man nicht genau weiß, welches Spiel man nehmen sollte, dann lohnt sich ein Blick auf den Marktplatz. Über 20 Demos stehen da inzwischen schon zum Download.

Und noch ein Tipp fürs Einrichten: Es geht bei der Box deutlich schneller, wenn du schon einen Account mit hast. Diesen kannst du dir Online auf xbox.com erstellen und schon mit dem MS Windows Passport verknüpfen. Wenn du das alles gemacht hast, dann brauchst du beim Einrichten der 360 lediglich sagen du hast schon einen Passport-Account mit Gamertag und gibst die entsprechende E-Mail und das Passwort dafür ein. Dann sparst du die die Eingabe der ganzen Daten über die Box. (Kannst aber auch eine USB Tastatur anschließen.)


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Umfrage zur "Next/ New- Gen."*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.05.2006 08:35 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 25.05.2006 00:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank! Der Post hat mir sehr geholfen, und die verlinkte Seite ist auch klasse. *g*   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (25. Mai 2006)

*Wii Preis bei "höchstens" 174 € !!!*



> Die Famitsu gibt bekannt, dass Wii höchstens Yen 25.000 (Euro 174 / USD 222) in Japan kosten wird. Das bestätigte Nintendo auf einer Pressekonferenz, auf der das Jahresergebnis vorgelegt wurde.
> 
> Wii würde demnach etwa 1/3 so viel kosten wie die PlayStation3, die als 20 GB Modell für Yen 62.790 (Euro 437 / USD 55 in Japan angeboten wird. Die Xbox 360 - in Japan nur als Premium-Modell erhältlich - kostet derzeit Yen 39.795 (Euro 353 / USD 277) und damit ca. 40 Prozent mehr als Wii.
> 
> Schon die letzten drei Hardware-Generationen von Nintendo kamen für Yen 25.000 in Japan auf den Markt: Super Famicom (Super NES), Nintendo 64 und Gamecube.



_gf_

das ist doch mal ein wort, mehr als max. 199 € dürftens dann wohl auch in deutschland (hoffentlich) nicht werden .


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Umfrage zur "Next/ New- Gen."*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.05.2006 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank! Der Post hat mir sehr geholfen, und die verlinkte Seite ist auch klasse. *g*


Kein Problem. Bei weiteren Fragen einfach hartnäckig bleiben. 



			
				Bonkic am 25.05.2006 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist doch mal ein wort, mehr als max. 199 € dürftens dann wohl auch in deutschland (hoffentlich) nicht werden .


Nach der DS Preisverkündung glaube ich da noch nicht so ganz dran. Wäre allerdings ein wirklich klasse Preis.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Mai 2006)

*Wii Release Gerücht*



> Nintendo Wii - Kommt die Konsole schon im September?
> 
> Es brodelt mal wieder in der Gerüchteküche. Laut einem Bericht der deutsch-japanischen Spielesuchmaschine Wazap plant Nintendo allem Anschein nach die Einführung der Wii-Konsole bereits für September dieses Jahres. Dies geht u.a. aus Bestätigungen einiger US-Händler hervor, die bestimmte Titel seitens der Entwickler mit der Angabe "Ende September" terminieren. Eine offizielle Stellungnahme seitens Nintendo steht allerdings noch aus.



Quelle: _gamepro.de_

Falls Nintendo nun wirklich der / die / das Wii für 200 Euro anbieten _würde_, dann wäre für mich die Kaufentscheidung wohl klar, "X-Box360" und "Wii" kommen ins Haus, und die PS3 bleibt im Regal stehen. Jetzt muss man als Nintendo-Fan nur hoffen, dass auch gute Starttitel zum Launch angeboten werden, und nicht nur eher durchschnittliche Titel angeboten werden, wie damals beim DS-Start (immerhin hat sich hier das Lineup im Laufe der Zeit sehr stark verbessert).

Regards, eX!


----------



## Freezeman (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wii Preis bei "höchstens" 174 € !!!*



			
				Bonkic am 25.05.2006 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die Famitsu gibt bekannt, dass Wii höchstens Yen 25.000 (Euro 174 / USD 222) in Japan kosten wird. Das bestätigte Nintendo auf einer Pressekonferenz, auf der das Jahresergebnis vorgelegt wurde.
> >
> > Wii würde demnach etwa 1/3 so viel kosten wie die PlayStation3, die als 20 GB Modell für Yen 62.790 (Euro 437 / USD 55 in Japan angeboten wird. Die Xbox 360 - in Japan nur als Premium-Modell erhältlich - kostet derzeit Yen 39.795 (Euro 353 / USD 277) und damit ca. 40 Prozent mehr als Wii.
> >
> ...




Würde mich wundern wenn ein Hersteller endlich mal den Wechselkurs orginal übernehmen würde. Wenn Wii in den USA 250$ kostet, dann wird Nintendo hier bestimmt 250€ nehmen. Was aber natürlich auch noch ein attrakiver Preis ist im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wii Preis bei "höchstens" 174 € !!!*



			
				Freezeman am 26.05.2006 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Was aber natürlich auch noch ein attrakiver Preis ist im Gegensatz zu anderen Herstellern.




250 € wären für meine begriffe zu viel.

die core- version der xbox360 kostet -momentan - gerade mal 50 € mehr bei ungleich höherer rechenleistung.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wii Preis bei "höchstens" 174 € !!!*



			
				Bonkic am 26.05.2006 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 26.05.2006 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei ich die Core-Fassung z.B. schon bei RedZac im Bundle mit Spiel für 320 Euro gesehen habe. Also 200 Euro wären für "Wii" aufgrund der auf der E3 präsentierten Optik das Maximum, welches ich bereit wäre zu investieren. 250 Euro wären wirklich nur im Zweifelsfall drin, wenn mein Wunsch-Launchgame "Red Steel" tatsächlich so toll wird, wie Ubisoft und die Presse es hoffen.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Rückwärtskompatibilität aus? Unterstützt Wii ALLE Gamecube-Games, oder nur bestimmte Titel. Wobei die Konsole ja aufgrund der "Virtual Console"-Funktionalität theoretisch alle GC-Titel abspielen müsste. Ist eigentlich ein DVD-Support, zum Abspielen von normalen DVD-Filmen geplant?  

Die integrierten 512MB-Speicher sind in Anbetracht der VC-Funktion auch etwas wenig, wobei man diese ja mit gewöhnlichen SD-Karten aufstocken kann, und im Zweifelsfall halt seine Lieblingsklassiker auf 2 1 GB-SD-Karten hat, statt auf einer HDD. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wii Preis bei "höchstens" 174 € !!!*

Generell halten sich Sony und Nintendo mit Infos sehr bedeckt. Die Preis weiß man inzwischen mehr oder weniger genau. Allerdings vermisse ich die noch viel wichtigeren zusätzlichen Kosten. Gut ne Speicherkarte wird man bei der PS 3 wohl nicht noch brauchen. Aber welche Eingabegeräte liegen den Versionen bei? Varianten mit oder ohne Kabel? Welche Extrakosten (Ladegeräte, Ladekabel, Akkus, etc.) kommen da auf einen zu? Welche Anschlusskabel gibt es, welche liegen den Konsolen bei? Und wie schon gesagt gerade bei Nintendo, wie läuft es mit Speichern? Das sind zwar alles Kleinigkeiten aber es summiert sich doch schon. Z.b. für den Wii hätte ich keine Lust für alte Klassiker mit irgendwelche teuren SD oder sonstigen Karten zu horrenden Preisen kaufen zu müssen. So preiswert sind die Dinger auch nicht und gerade Konsolenzubehör ist alles andere als preiswert.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.05.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eigentlich ein DVD-Support, zum Abspielen von normalen DVD-Filmen geplant?


Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass es gehen soll. War da allerdings noch nicht ganz klar, ob dies alle Geräte "out of the box" können.


----------



## Snake012 (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wii Preis bei "höchstens" 174 € !!!*

bei der ps3, da bin ich mir relativ sicher, liegen der konsole kabellose controller bei. wie es bei wii aussihet weiß ich leider gar nicht!
entweder haben die controller der ps3 akkus, dann wird sicherlich auch ein ladegerät bei liegen oder die controller werden mit ganz normalen batterien betrieben, was schlecht wäre und ins geld gehen würde, andauernd neue zu kaufen!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wii Preis bei "höchstens" 174 € !!!*



			
				Snake012 am 26.05.2006 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> bei der ps3, da bin ich mir relativ sicher, liegen der konsole kabellose controller bei. wie es bei wii aussihet weiß ich leider gar nicht!
> entweder haben die controller der ps3 akkus, dann wird sicherlich auch ein ladegerät bei liegen oder die controller werden mit ganz normalen batterien betrieben, was schlecht wäre und ins geld gehen würde, andauernd neue zu kaufen!


Also "relativ sicher" bringt nix  Zumal ich deine Aussage doch stark bezweifle. Gerade Sony hat nichts zu verschenken, muß die PS3 sowieso schon ordentlich subventionieren und da wird garantiert kein Ladegerät der Konsole beiliegen. Zumal mit Zubehör zu einer Konsole ordentlich Kasse gemacht werden kann. Vielleicht liegt ein Ladekabel bei, aber garantiert keine Ladestation für ein eventuelles Akkupack.
Scheinbar will Sony ja auch ne preiswerte PS3 anbieten und da könnte ich mir - genauso wie MS bei der Xbox Core - durchaus vorstellen, daß auch da Pads mit Kabel beiliegen werden.


----------



## Freezeman (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wii Preis bei "höchstens" 174 € !!!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.05.2006 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Also "relativ sicher" bringt nix  Zumal ich deine Aussage doch stark bezweifle. Gerade Sony hat nichts zu verschenken, muß die PS3 sowieso schon ordentlich subventionieren und da wird garantiert kein Ladegerät der Konsole beiliegen. Zumal mit Zubehör zu einer Konsole ordentlich Kasse gemacht werden kann. Vielleicht liegt ein Ladekabel bei, aber garantiert keine Ladestation für ein eventuelles Akkupack.
> Scheinbar will Sony ja auch ne preiswerte PS3 anbieten und da könnte ich mir - genauso wie MS bei der Xbox Core - durchaus vorstellen, daß auch da Pads mit Kabel beiliegen werden.



Ich glaube, dass bei der PS3 kabellose Controller beiliegen. Es werden vielleicht Lithium-Ione Akkus sein, die per USB-Kabel geladen werden können. Ich stelle mir den Akku ähnlich dem des Nintendo DS vor, verschraubt mir der restlichen Hardware. Ein Ladegerät wäre meiner Meinung nach eh nutzlos.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wii Preis bei "höchstens" 174 € !!!*



			
				Freezeman am 26.05.2006 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, dass bei der PS3 kabellose Controller beiliegen. Es werden vielleicht Lithium-Ione Akkus sein, die per USB-Kabel geladen werden können.




genau so ist es - zu sehen u.a. in der aktuellen maniac.
ob die dann allerdings auch der "billig"- ps3 beiligen werden weiss ich nicht.
ist für uns europäer aber eh irrelevant, da die höchstwahrscheinlich nicht bei uns erscheint.

die wii- controller müssen ja an sich kabellos sein, anders kanns das nicht funktionieren - akkus solls hier nicht geben, sondern es sollen stinknormale (und billige)  batterien verwendung finden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wii Preis bei "höchstens" 174 € !!!*



			
				Freezeman am 26.05.2006 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stelle mir den Akku ähnlich dem des Nintendo DS vor, verschraubt mir der restlichen Hardware. Ein Ladegerät wäre meiner Meinung nach eh nutzlos.


Am Besten wäre es, wenn der Käufer selber entscheiden könnte. Ein fest eingebauter Akku wäre IMO ein KO Argument gegen einen kabelloses Pad. Ich will nicht ein ganzes Pad kaufen müssen, nur weil der Akku nicht mehr gut ist.


----------



## Freezeman (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wii Preis bei "höchstens" 174 € !!!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.05.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Besten wäre es, wenn der Käufer selber entscheiden könnte. Ein fest eingebauter Akku wäre IMO ein KO Argument gegen einen kabelloses Pad. Ich will nicht ein ganzes Pad kaufen müssen, nur weil der Akku nicht mehr gut ist.



Beim DS ist der Akku mit einer normalen Kreuzschlitzschraube befestigt, sowas hält imho besser als das normale Klicksystem. Falls der Akku mal fertig ist kann man ihn problemlos entfernen und tauschen. Also ich bin für eine Verschraubung.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2006)

*125 € in Japan ?*



> In den letzten Tagen gestaltet sich eine Preisanalyse für die neue Nintendo-Konsole immer schwieriger. Es steht schon mal definitiv fest, dass der Preis bei unter 25.000 Yen liegen wird (wir berichteten).
> 
> Doch die Spanne nach unten ist groß. Wie jetzt aus Japan gemeldet wird, listen einige japanische Händler den Preis des Wii mit 18.000 Yen. Dies wären umgerechnet rund 125 Euro. Beispielsweise hat das Geschäft PC-Success diesen Preis bei der Vorbestellannahme aufgeführt. Mittlerweile wurde dieser Preis von der Seite entfernt.
> 
> Eine offizielle Stellungnahme von Nintendo gibt es bisher nicht.



_cw_


----------



## Bonkic (30. Mai 2006)

*XBox360 : Grössere HDD ?*



> *Peter Moore : *
> 
> - Microsoft erwägt, die Größe der Festplatte in Zukunft zu erhöhen.



_gf_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Mai 2006)

*PS3 und Wii - Spielepreise*



> Preise von Segas PS3- und Wii-Spielen
> 
> 31.05.06 - Atari hat Preise von PS3- und Wii-Spielen veröffentlicht, die sich auf die Beneluxländer beziehen. Die Spiele sind von Sega, allerdings übernimmt Atari den Vertrieb der Software in diesen Regionen.
> 
> ...


Gamefront.de

Sind ja Schnäppchen.


----------



## Freezeman (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: PS3 und Wii - Spielepreise*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 31.05.2006 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> > Preise von Segas PS3- und Wii-Spielen
> >
> > 31.05.06 - Atari hat Preise von PS3- und Wii-Spielen veröffentlicht, die sich auf die Beneluxländer beziehen. Die Spiele sind von Sega, allerdings übernimmt Atari den Vertrieb der Software in diesen Regionen.
> >
> ...



Zumindest die Wii-Titel sind "normal" geblieben. Sonys Lizenzgebühren müssen ja ziemlich hoch sein, wenn Sega für ein Snooker-Spiel über 70€ verlangen muss. Wenn die eigentlichen Spiele von Sony auch so viel kosten, dann gute Nacht...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Juni 2006)

*Best of E3 2006: Sieger bekanntgegeben*



> 01.06.06 - Die Game Critics Awards haben die besten Produkte & -Spiele der E3 2006 bekanntgegeben. Die Sieger und Kategorien:
> 
> Best of Show
> - Wii (Nintendo)
> ...



gamefront


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juni 2006)

*Umfrage der Gemaga zu Next Generation Konsolen*



> 06.06.06 - Die japanische Gemaga (ehemals Dorimaga) hat ihre Leser in der neuesten Ausgabe zu den Next Generation Konsolen befragt.
> 
> 1. Welche der drei Next Generation Konsolen willst Du kaufen?
> 65,09 %: Wii
> ...



Gamefront


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2006)

*PS 3 Hardware = Schrott ?*



> Wie der Inquirer berichtet, scheint mit dem Cell Chip etwas nicht zu stimmen.
> 
> Der Cell selbst besticht durch ein Design von einem Hauptprozessor mit 7 synergistischen Arbeitsprozessoren (SPEs), die alle in einem Chip stecken.
> 
> ...



_consolewars_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: PS 3 Hardware = Schrott ?*

*hust*Inquirer*hust*

naja, hab schon was in der VGZ zu geschrieben, u.a. dass dann Titel wie MGS4 gar nicht existieren dürften, wenn es wirklich so wäre.

Die "News" bei cw war vorher auch toll, ohne das Update, dass das ganze in nem anderen Licht sieht, wurde einfach mal als Tatsache hingestellt, dass der Cell fehldesigned wäre (was gerade wegen dem "no typo" nicht sein könnte, sonst hätten sie es ja net gemerkt ^^ ).


@Nali's Post: Scheinbar ist die E3-Präsentation von Sony in Japan noch schlechter angekommen als hier 
Dennoch ist die Umfrage auch etwas komisch, z.B die unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse bei Frage 1+2+5 (und was ist mit "inkl. Import" gemeint?)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juni 2006)

*P3 = Computer (laut Sony) -> aufrüsten (laut Sony)*

So ganz kann ich es zwar nicht glauben, aber Sony scheint mir da etwas zu viel vom PC zu übernehmenn wollen:


> Sony promotet Playstation 3 als Computer
> *Aufrüstbarkeit von Festplatte und anderen Komponenten vorgesehen*
> 
> Tokio (pte/09.06.2006/12:25) - Sony http://www.sony.com ist derzeit bemüht, einen Imagewechsel bei der Playstation 3 einzuläuten. Einem Bericht der japanischen Webseite PC Watch http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp zufolge soll das Konsolenimage abgelegt und die neue Playstation vor allem als PC beworben werden. Dies geht aus einem Interview mit Ken Kutaragi, CEO der Sony-Computer-Entertainment-Abteilung, hervor. In diesem kündigte Kutaragi eine Reihe von individuellen Upgrademöglichkeiten für Hardwarekomponenten wie die integrierte Festplatte oder den Arbeits- und Grafikspeicher an.
> ...


----------



## JohnCarpenter (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: P3 = Computer (laut Sony) -> aufrüsten (laut Sony)*

Entwarnung wegen langsamer Speicheranbindung bei PS3? Ein Programmierer sagt zumindest, dieser Speicherzugriff (vom Cell-Prozessor) sei sowieso unnötig: http://www.news4gamers.com/ps3/News-1058.aspx

Ich hoffe mal, die PS3 erscheint mit ein paar echten Krachern im Line Up. Erst dann wird man wirklich sehen, wieviel Power sie unter der Haube hat...


----------



## Freezeman (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: P3 = Computer (laut Sony) -> aufrüsten (laut Sony)*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.06.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> So ganz kann ich es zwar nicht glauben, aber Sony scheint mir da etwas zu viel vom PC zu übernehmenn wollen:
> 
> 
> > Sony promotet Playstation 3 als Computer
> > *Aufrüstbarkeit von Festplatte und anderen Komponenten vorgesehen*



Sony dirigiert sich mit solchen Äusserungen immer mehr ins Abseits (für mich jedenfalls). Ich will keinen PC sondern eine Konsole zum zocken, sonst für nix. Wenn ich schon lese das die PS3 aufrüstbar sein soll krieg ich das kotzen, das hat früher schon nicht geklappt (siehe Sega 32X, Mega CD). Wenn Sony unbedingt einen MediaCenter PC rausbringen will, dann sollen sie das machen, aber nicht unter der Marke Playstation.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: P3 = Computer (laut Sony) -> aufrüsten (laut Sony)*



			
				Freezeman am 10.06.2006 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Sony unbedingt einen MediaCenter PC rausbringen will, dann sollen sie das machen, aber nicht unter der Marke Playstation.


Haben sie schon in Form der PSX, war ein Flop.


----------



## Freezeman (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: P3 = Computer (laut Sony) -> aufrüsten (laut Sony)*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.06.2006 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 10.06.2006 17:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann weiss man ja was mit der PS3 wird 
Ne, mal im Ernst. Was denkt sich eigentlich Sony dabei so ein Ding rauszubringen. Nur wenige wollen sowas haben, und noch weniger wollen dafür soviel löhnen. Man bezahlt hier für Dinge die nur ein Bruchteil von potentiellen Käufer interessieren. So wird das nix mit dem Ausbau der Marktherrschaft, das wird eher ein starker Rückgang.


----------



## crackajack (12. Juni 2006)

*Apple kauft Nintendo - Abwegiges Gerücht oder realistischer Gedanke?*



> Bandai Pippin hieß der erste Ausflug von Apple ins Videospielegebiet. Neben N64, PS1 und Saturn ging das Ding unter. (Anm.: ich hätte den Namen noch nie gehört)
> Auf einem Mac sind zwar Spiele wie WoW oder Halo spielbar, aber Konvertierungen lassen meist Monate auf sich warten und nur Blockbuster sind erhältlich.
> .....
> Apple's Marktwert beträgt $51.7bn (Nintendo $23.1bn) außerdem $6.34bn in Geldreserven.
> ...


Wenn es eine Mac Mini version mit Wii Eigenschaften geben würde, wäre das designtechnisch doch gar nicht mal so unähnlich zu den gezeigten Designs des "normalen" Wii.
Die Idee klingt irgendwie logisch und einen Wii mit Mac Mini Funktion bzw. andersrum find ich gar nicht übel. (trotzdem ist mir ein PC neben einem Wii lieber)

Dagegen spricht das Apple von IBM-prozzis wegging und jetzt außer beim PowerMac Intel Core prozzis einsetzt.
Der Wii soll doch einen abgewandelten G5 bekommen und der Mini lief bis vor kurzem noch immer mit dem G4 (oder war es der 5?).
Und dann müssten sie wieder zurückgehen? Nunja....

@PS3 aufrüsten
Solange der Cell alle 8 Kerne zu Beginn hat.....*g*
Nunja der zusätzliche Speicher beim N64 war irgendwie nicht übel. Solange es eben nicht wirklich PC-like wird, würde das imo nicht schlecht sein.
Immer noch besser als wenn das Ding gleich zu Beginn 1000€ kostet.....


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juni 2006)

*Interview mit Jack Tretton von Sony CEA*



> - Das PlayStation3 wird teurer sein als die Konsolen von Nintendo und Microsoft. Tretton meint hierzu, wenn der Preis der einzige Gesichtspunkt ist, dann hat Sony den Konsolenkrieg schon gewonnen, weil man eine PlayStation2 für USD 129 hat, die sich öfter verkauft als die Xbox 360.
> 
> Die Xbox 360 bietet dem Kunden für USD 399 zwar vieles, doch sie liegt immer noch hinter dem zurück, was die PS3 für USD 499 bietet.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juni 2006)

*Iwata äußert sich zu Spielepreisen*



> In einem Mangement-Briefing hat sich Nintendo-Chef Iwata zu der Spielpreispolitik geäußert. Seiner Meinung nach sollte jedes Spiel individuell nach seiner Größe, seiner Thematik und Inhalte sowie nach seinen Entwicklungskosten beurteilt werden. Sobald ein Verkaufspreis feststeht, sollte man auch an diesem festhalten.
> 
> Damit reagiert Iwata auf die Einstellung der Publisher, neue Spiele nicht zu günstig zu verkaufen, weil Händler und Spieler damit eine geringe Qualität des Titels verbinden könnten. Seiner Meinung nach würde diese Politik den Spieleverkäufen eher schaden als nutzen. Wenn die Preise nach 6 bis 9 Monaten runtergenommen werden, merken sich die Käufer diesen Kreislauf, was zur Folge hat das viele mit dem Kauf der Software warten werden.



_cw_

wo er recht hat, hat er recht.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juni 2006)

*PS3 unterstützt neuen HDMI 1.3 Standard*



> Sony gibt bekannt, dass die PlayStation3 mit einem HDMI 1.3 Ausgang ausgeliefert wird (nur das Modell für Euro 599 mit 60 GB Festplatte).
> 
> Damit entscheidet sich Sony für den neuesten HDMI-Standard, den Sony heute mit den anderen HDMI-Gründerfirmen Hitachi, Matsushita, (Panasonic), Royal Philips Electronics, Silicon Image, Thomson und Toshiba festgelegt hat. Bislang war der HDMI-Standard 1.2a vom 27.12.05 gültig.
> 
> ...



_gf_


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2006)

*Neuer XBOX 360 Controller: Microsoft ist von Wii inspiriert*



> Peter Moore hat erkennen lassen, dass Microsoft womöglich an einem vereinfachten Controller für die XBOX 360 arbeitet.
> 
> Er erklärte, dass im Moment ziemlich viel sich auf den Controllern befände: Schulterknöpfe, Trigger, Analogsticks, D-Steuerkreuz usw und dass das schon ne ganze Menge sei.
> 
> ...



_cw_


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2006)

*[PS 3]  Spiele- Preise*



> Not quite sure what to make of this, but in an interview with PSM, SCEA president Kaz Hirai made a rather surprising statement about the game prices for its upcoming PS3 console. "I think it would be a bit of a stretch to think that we could suddenly turn around and say, 'PS3 games now $99.99.' I don't think the consumers expect the software pricing to suddenly be double. So, if it becomes a bit higher than 59 bucks, don't ding me, but, again, as I said, I don't expect it to be 100 bucks."



entweder ist das schlecht zitiert, oder der sony- mensch _will_, dass man ihn falsch versteht.  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: [PS 3]  Spiele- Preise*



			
				Bonkic am 29.06.2006 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> entweder ist das schlecht zitiert, oder der sony- mensch _will_, dass man ihn falsch versteht.  :-o


Die wollen sich eben alles offenhalten. Und gerade bei Titeln wie MGS würde ich dann schon mir Preisen von 70 bis 80€ rechnen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2006)

*[PS 3] Saturn Vorbestellaktion*



> Saturn hat nun eine deutschlandweite Vorbestellaktion für die PS3 gestartet. So bekommt jeder, der die 60GB Version der PS3 vorbestellt, eines von sieben Spielen gratis dazu. Zur Auswahl stehen folgende Titel:
> 
> Formel 1 06
> Genji 2
> ...



_consolewars_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2006)

*Interview mit Nico Wegnez von Nintendo Spanien*



> *Wii soll in Europa wahrscheinlich zehn Tage nach dem japanischen Verkaufsstart auf den Markt kommen. Das wäre hierzulande vermutlich im Zeitraum von Ende Oktober 2006 bis Mitte November 2006.*





> Nintendo sagt über die Bezahlung von Virtual Console Spielen, dass die Europäer nicht so gerne online via Kreditkarte bezahlen. Deshalb will man in Geschäften alternativ wohl 'Prepaid'-Karten anbieten. Die Spiele sollen dann zwischen Euro 5 und Euro 10 kosten.





> Nintendo weiss noch nicht, ob die beiden Versionen von Legend of Zelda: The Twilight Princess (Wii, GC) separat oder zusammen in einer Verpackung in Europa in den Handel kommen werden. Derzeit wägt Nintendo noch die Kosten dafür ab.



_gamefront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Juli 2006)

*Auch bei Amazon PS3 + Spiel*

Amazon hat nun auch die Vorbestellung zur PS3 gestartet:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/tg/browse/-/537372/ref=pe_ps3_02

Sieht etwas verwirrend aus, läuft aber wohl so ab, wie bei Saturn und CO.
Die 50€ für das "Zertifikat" werden sofort eingezogen und einem dann für die 599€ des Konsolenpreises gutgeschrieben. Außerdem gibt es einen entsprechenden Gutschein für ein Spiel.
Warum einfach, wenn es auch so gemacht werden kann.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Juli 2006)

*AW: [PS 3] Saturn Vorbestellaktion*



			
				Bonkic am 29.06.2006 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ..


Sollte ich mir ne PS3 zum Start kaufen (eher nicht, bin noch? nicht auf einen der Starttitel heiß und nur um es als erster zu haben geb ich keine 600€ aus, zumal n HDTV für mich dann Pflicht ist), fände ich das amazon-Angebot interessanter (Versand und so *g*).

Im Juli bei amazon.de die 600€-PS3 (kommen jetzt doch beide Versionen?) vorbestellen. Kurz vor dem Releasetermin der PS3 bekommt man dann per Mail einen Gutschein, den man dann gegen eines der Sony-Spiele eintauschen kann (die gleichen wie beim Saturn). Erscheint dieses zum PS3-Start, bekommt man es gleich mitgeschickt.

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/tg/browse/-/537372/ref=amb_ilm_91668191/028-3069589-0844562/028-3069589-0844562
(dort stehen auch noch Bedingungen etc, z.B: nur nach Deutschland)

Außerdem bietet amazon.de für 50€ Anzahlung (wählbar) ein "Erstauslieferungszertifikat". Soll heißen, wer diese Anzahlung leistet wird bei der Erstauslieferung bevorzugt (ich nehme dann mal an, man kann nur so lange Anzahlen, bis das Kontingent an Geräten aufgebraucht ist?)


Edit: Bin ich jetzt blöd oder gehen wir zur gleichen Zeit auf amazon und klicken auf den Banner?!


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juli 2006)

*Entwicklerumfrage zur PS3*



> *Die Gemaga hat in ihrer neusten Ausgabe japanische Entwickler zur PlayStation3 befragt.*
> 
> 1. Was denken Sie über den Preis der PS3?
> 90,29 % - Der Preis ist zu hoch.
> ...



_consolewars_


----------



## jongerg (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wii Anschluss*

Bisher hab ich mich für Konsolen eig garnicht interessiert. Aber die Wii find ich schon ziemlich geil.
Braucht man dafür unbedingt nen Fernseher oder kann man die Konsole auch irgendwie über nen PC-Monitor laufen lassen?
Weiß da jmd was? Oder wie wars beim Gamecube?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wii Anschluss*



			
				jongerg am 02.07.2006 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher hab ich mich für Konsolen eig garnicht interessiert. Aber die Wii find ich schon ziemlich geil.
> Braucht man dafür unbedingt nen Fernseher oder kann man die Konsole auch irgendwie über nen PC-Monitor laufen lassen?
> Weiß da jmd was? Oder wie wars beim Gamecube?


Vielleicht gibt es ja ein entsprechendes VGA Kabel für den Wii. Ansonsten könntest du über eine TV Karte das Bild auf den Schirm bekommen oder aber über einen entsprechenden Umwandler, wie z.B. diesen hier.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juli 2006)

*Wii in USA am 06.11.06?*



> Nintendos Wii soll in den USA wohl am 06.11.06 ausgeliefert werden. Das will die amerikanische 'Sports Illustradted for Kids' laut GoNintendo erfahren haben.
> 
> So gibt das Magazin den Auslieferungstermin der Konsole mit diesem Datum an - Nintendo hat ihn bislang nicht bestätigt.



_gamefront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Juli 2006)

*Assassins Creed nun auch für die Xbox 360 angekündigt*



> Lange hielt sich das Gerücht, lange hat Ubi Soft hartnäckig dementiert bzw. kein Statement abgegeben. Doch nun ist es offiziell: Assassins Creed, der Titel der auf der E3 2006 für die PS3 für das meiste Aufsehen gesorgt hat, wird ebenfalls für Microsofts Konsole erscheinen. Dies bestätigte UbiSoft auf der IDEF (Interactive Digital Entertainment Festival).



_Consolewars.de_


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Assassins Creed nun auch für die Xbox 360 angekündigt - ODER ?!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.07.2006 07:37 schrieb:
			
		

> wird ebenfalls für Microsofts Konsole erscheinen.
> _Consolewars.de_




wohl doch nicht :



> Dass Ubisoft's Assassin's Creed früher oder später auch für die Xbox 360 erscheint, daran zweifelt wohl niemand mehr. Doch auch nach der vermeintlichen Ankündigung einer Xbox 360-Version auf der IDEF 2006 ist das Spiel auch weiterhin PS3 exklusiv. Dies teilte Ubisoft nun offiziell im Forum zum Spiel mit. Dort heisst es:
> 
> "Ubisoft have confirmed no such thing. Assassin's Creed will come on PlayStation 3 and at this time, no other platform has been confirmed."



_consolwars_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Assassins Creed nun auch für die Xbox 360 angekündigt - ODER ?!*



			
				Bonkic am 05.07.2006 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 04.07.2006 07:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich wolltet es gestern fast noch mutmaßen, als ich cw (^^) als Quelle gelesen hatte und im Artikel eine französische Seite als Quelle angegeben wurde, auf der auch kein offizielles Statement vorhanden war (Link zur Ubisoftseite oder ein Zitat eines Ubisoftpressesprechers etc.)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Juli 2006)

*Video: PS3-Menü*

siehe Titel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mq5job_en0

Nix weltbewegendes (zumal ähnlich PSP), ich kannte das Video aber noch nicht.
Die frühe Version des Internetbrowsers fand ich allerdings recht interessant.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2006)

*Wii schon in der Produktion ?*



> Finale Wii-Konsolen für den Handel sollen sich bereits in Produktion befinden. Das behauptet Analyst P.J. McNealy von American Technology Research in einer Notiz vom 21.06.06.
> 
> Als Auslieferungstermin für die USA nennen McNealy, Industrie-Beobachter und -Insider Oktober 2006 - Nintendo hat den Termin bislang nicht bestätigt.



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juli 2006)

*[PS 3] Evtl. erneute Verschiebung ?*



> Wie Digitimes unter Berufung auf die chinesische Commercial Times berichtet, könnte sich der Start der Blu-ray-Disc-Brenner aufgrund einer Verknappung der benötigten Laserdioden verschieben. Bei Letzteren soll die Ausbeute bei der Produktion noch zu wünschen übrig lassen und Sony Computer Entertainment einen Großteil der verfügbaren Laserdioden schlucken.
> 
> Lediglich Nichia und Sony sollen dem Bericht zufolge die Laserdioden für Blu-ray-Laufwerke fertigen, so die chinesische Zeitung. Die technischen Hürden seien recht hoch, die Ausbeute hingegen noch nicht. Darüber hinaus benötige Sony zudem selbst recht viele der Laserdioden für das Blu-ray-Laufwerk der PlayStation 3.
> 
> Da Sony jedoch der größte Lieferant von Laserdioden für Philips und Lite-on sei, hätte BenQ-Partner Lite-on sich bereits besorgt gezeigt, dass sich die voraussichtlich bis September 2006 andauernde Lieferknappheit negativ auf die Verfügbarkeit von Blu-ray-Brennern auswirken könnte. Ob sich der Laserdioden-Engpass auch bei der PlayStation 3 bemerkbar macht, bleibt abzuwarten. Sony Computer Entertainment zeigt sich weiterhin zuversichtlich, wie geplant im November 2006 liefern zu können. (ck)



_golem_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: [PS 3] Evtl. erneute Verschiebung ?*

Glaube kaum, dass Sony noch den Termin verschiebt. Da werden wohl eher deutlich weniger Konsolen im Regal liegen. An die 2 Millionen zum Start glaube ich zumindest nicht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juli 2006)

*Fragen zurr PS3*



> Playstation 3 / E3 2006 QA
> 
> - PS3 is a computer system
> - PS3 is one product with different configuration
> ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juli 2006)

*Fragen zurr PS3 - Teil 2*



> Q39. Are all titles shown at E3 (press conference and booth) launch titles ?
> A39. Many of the playable titles shown at E3 are likely to be released at or around launch. Some titles shown as (demo) video may also become launch titles.
> 
> Q40. Do all titles shown at E3 support 1080p ?
> ...



http://www.virtualdreams.fr/VDForum/viewtopic.php?t=2800

Manches ist doch arg schwammig, oberflächlich und einiges einfach nur


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fragen zurr PS3 - Teil 2*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.07.2006 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Manches ist doch arg schwammig, oberflächlich und einiges einfach nur




*PS3 is a computer system !*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juli 2006)

*Mehr Marketingblabla - Teil 1*



> PlayStation 3: Entertainment der Zukunft mit Ecken und Kanten
> Perry Damiri, zuständiger Marketing-Chef von Sony im WebStandard- Interview über Spiele, Blu-ray und Kopierschutz
> derStandard.at: Am 17. November soll die PlayStation 3 (PS3) auf den europäischen Markt kommen. Werden sich die Fans über ähnliche Launch-Partys freuen dürfen, wie es sie schon bei der Veröffentlichung der XBOX 360 gegeben hat?
> 
> ...



http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=2502847


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juli 2006)

*Mehr Marketingblabla - Teil 2*



> derStandard.at: Was halten Sie von Microsofts Live Anywhere?
> 
> Perry Damiri: Ich kommentiere grundsätzlich nicht den Mitbewerber. Die machen ihr Ding und wir ziehen unsere Sache durch.
> 
> ...



http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=2502847


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juli 2006)

*Mehr Marketingblabla - Teil 3*

Und Teil 3


> derStandard.at: Sony hatte in vergangener Zeit mit zahlreichen Problemen im Management zu kämpfen. Umsatzeinbußen und Gewinnrückgänge waren eine Folge davon. Wie wichtig ist die PS3 für die weitere ökonomische Entwicklung von Sony?
> 
> Perry Damiri: Der Launch der PS3 ist für den gesamten Sony-Konzern sehr wichtig. Abgesehen davon darf man nicht alles glauben, was Analysten und Medien veröffentlichen und schwarz malen. Gewinn heißt noch immer ein positives Abschneiden im Gegenzug zu anderen Global Playern die Verluste schreiben oder sogar in Konkurs gehen müssen.
> 
> ...



http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=2502847

Auch hier gibt es den tollen Satz


> Perry Damiri: Die PS3 ist keine reine Spielkonsole mehr, sondern ein Computer-System.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Mehr Marketingblabla - Teil 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.07.2006 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hier gibt es den tollen Satz
> 
> 
> > Perry Damiri: Die PS3 ist keine reine Spielkonsole mehr, sondern ein Computer-System.



Ich frage mich manchmal ernsthaft, ob diese Leute nur ein Fünkchen Ahnung, von dem was sie die ganze Zeit reden, haben  

Naja, lassen wir sie auch weiterhin in ihrer Traumwelt spielen


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2006)

*1. Bild von Microsofts IPod/ PSP/ NDS - Konkurrent ?*



> Zusätzlich zu den bereits bekannten Informationen, hat Brier Dudley von der Seattle Times folgende Neuigkeiten in Erfahrung gebracht:
> 
> - der Name des Player soll Argo sein, welcher aus der griechischen Mythologie stammt.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_xbox2-newz_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: 1. Bild von Microsofts IPod/ PSP/ NDS - Konkurrent ?*

ROFL, wie sieht das Ding aus?


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: 1. Bild von Microsofts IPod/ PSP/ NDS - Konkurrent ?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.07.2006 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ROFL, wie sieht das Ding aus?



Das Teil sieht aus , wie diese 5,- Euro Spielgeräte die man in Billigläden findet  - Man hat derzeit das Gefühl, die Designer sind im Drogenrausch, anderst kann ich mir so Teile wie dieses Gerät oder das neue Dell-Gehäuse nicht erklären


----------



## mcjunior (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: 1. Bild von Microsofts IPod/ PSP/ NDS - Konkurrent ?*

Das ist aber kein NDS bzw. PSP Konkurrent,denn man kann damit gar nicht zocken...Schade,ich habe gedacht die würden mal ein Handheld rausbringen womit man zockan kann,auf einen Ipod2 kann ich verzichten.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: 1. Bild von Microsofts IPod/ PSP/ NDS - Konkurrent ?*



			
				mcjunior am 11.07.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber kein NDS bzw. PSP Konkurrent,denn man kann damit gar nicht zocken...



Naja, vieleicht haben sie vor eine extra Tastatur zur Verfügung zu stellen wie bei den heutigen PDAs oder Handys. Also einfach per Bluetooth verbinden oder direkt dranstecken - Aber sonst hast du schon recht


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: 1. Bild von Microsofts IPod/ PSP/ NDS - Konkurrent ?*



			
				mcjunior am 11.07.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber kein NDS bzw. PSP Konkurrent,denn man kann damit gar nicht zocken...Schade,ich habe gedacht die würden mal ein Handheld rausbringen womit man zockan kann,auf einen Ipod2 kann ich verzichten.




doch - gerüchteweise soll man damit auch zocken könne. 

*aber bislang wurde ein solches gerät noch nicht einmal offiziell bestätigt ! und bei dem bild handelt es sich mit 99,9 % wahrscheinlichkeit um einen fake . 
aber ich dachte, dass das jedem klar wäre....   *


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: 1. Bild von Microsofts IPod/ PSP/ NDS - Konkurrent ?*



			
				Bonkic am 11.07.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> und bei dem bild handelt es sich mit 99,9 % wahrscheinlichkeit um einen fake .
> aber ich dachte, dass das jedem klar wäre....   [/b]



Das muss nicht unbedingt sein  

In der Vergangenheit gab es schon ein paar mal "Dummys", die auch als Fake verschrien wurden, die dem Endergebnis aber doch recht nahkamen  Und so wie ich Microsoft kenne, werden sie sicherlich etwas auf den Markt bringen, nur vermute ich, wird es wohl etwas mit der X-Box zu tun haben


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juli 2006)

*Screens und Videos zu Call of Duty 3*

Screens von CoD 3 von PS3, Xbox 360 und Wii
Sieht insgesamt aus, wie eine Mission Disk zu Teil 2.
Zum Wii sag ich lieber nix.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fragen zurr PS3 - Teil 2*

Nervt:

-PS3 is a computer system.
...ja, wir wissen es, mein mp3-Player ist auch eins und auch schon die PS2...
Eigentlich ist ja nur PC-ähnlicher dazugekommen, dass die Festplatte nun genormt ist, diese mit gängigen PC-Formaten beladbar ist und man "Linux" mit Internetbrower etc. hat.

-Schönreden der fehlenden Rumble-Funktion.
Mag ja sein, dass einige davon sogar genervt sind, für mich ist das aber einfach ein zusätzliches Feedback von Aktionen im Spiel. Es ist nicht so schlimm wie ein mangelndes Force Feedback bei Lenkrädern, aber es wurde sehr wohl ins Gameplay integriert. Bsp. die Spielereien in MGS1 (Massage und Psycho Mantis Vorführung) oder weil es mir da aufgefallen ist: Monster Hunter (2). Treffer, speziell durch Fernwaffen werden mit einem Rütteln signalisiert oder beim Fischen muss man den Punkt mit dem stärksten Ruckeln erwischen.

-Lobpreisung der 2 verschieden Versionen.
Zwar sind diese nicht so katastrophal wie die 360 ohne Festplatte (was ja nun für alle Entwickler Auswirkungen hat) und auch BR-Filme scheint man ja nicht über HDMI abspielen zu müssen, aber die 100€ Ersparnis für den Kunden muss man ja nicht so in den Himmel loben

-nicht speziell PS3: BR mit Ländercodes..."Firma entscheidet selbst ob sie Ländercodes machen", haha, sieht man ja bei DVDs...


Was ich mir tolles rausgepickt habe:
- PS3-Spiele Ländercode frei. Top. Endlich scheißegal, ob das Spiel nach Europa kommt, innovative (und zwar "echte", nicht die hochgefanboyte Mario-ich-hab-nun-ne-Waserspritze-Innovation) japanische Nischenprodukte bzw. englische Versionen schon vor Deutschlandstart für die, die eh lieber engl.Syncro haben.
Klar konnte man die PS2 umbauen, aber dann war die Garantie futsch (nagut, Slidecard noch). Zumal imo kein Umbau Onlinespiele schafft. Mir persönlich sehr wichtig, bei MH2 (was scheinbar kommerziell nur in Japan fruchtet) müsste ich mir für den Onlinemodus eine japan-PS2 kaufen.

Was mich zu der Frage bringt, ob man PS2-Onlinetitel auch auf der PS3 online spielen kann, wurde noch nie eindeutig geklärt.

-Sehr nett hört sich die verbesserte Grafik (mit HDTV) der alten Spiele an, zumindest bei PS2-Spielen bin ich doch sehr gespannt, wie das dann aussieht. Bei einer hübscheren Grafik (imo schwierig bei den PS2-Texturen etc.) würde sich (für mich) ja fast schon lohnen, für die letzten PS2-Toptitel dann ne PS3 früher zu kaufen *an FFXII in HD denk*


Neutral stehe ich immer noch den Bewegungssensoren gegenüber. Ich fand es beim Wii schon seltsam und auch auf der PS3 muss mich so was erst mal überzeugen (Vor allem im Hinblick darauf, dass doch Eyetoy etc. verfügbar ist). Ich sehe aber ein, dass so etwas bei Renn-/Flugspiele und Egoshooter eine tolle Steuerung ermöglichen könnte. Die fehlende Angabe über die Position im Raum könnte man sogar als Vorteil sehen, da man vielleicht dann noch in beliebiger (speziell faul herumliegen) Haltung zocken kann.

Der Rest war ja mehr oder weniger bekannt.


Edit zu CoD:
Wii war klar, aber richtig überzeugend finde ich die PS3/360 Screens nicht, das sieht auf nem neuen PC auch net viel (ich will nicht Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen, z.B. ob es in 720/1080p auf nem PC ruckelfrei läuft) anders aus. Da müssen dann wohl die Exklusivtitel ran, FFX, MGS2 oder Halo haben zu ihrer Zeit sehr geglänzt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Screens und Videos zu Call of Duty 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.07.2006 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Screens von CoD 3 von PS3, Xbox 360 und Wii
> Sieht insgesamt aus, wie eine Mission Disk zu Teil 2.
> Zum Wii sag ich lieber nix.



OMG. Die Wii Grafik sieht aus wie CoD auf Basis der Q3-Engine. Ekelhaft. Da sieht Red-Steel um einiges besser aus.

Die PS3 Grafik hingegen wirkt wie CoD 2 Grafik, das Spiel wird sicherlich kein Zugpferd für eine der Konsolen werden. ^^

Sorry, Activision, aber die Games könnt ihr behalten. ^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## Kandinata (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Screens und Videos zu Call of Duty 3*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 11.07.2006 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 11.07.2006 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn ich die wahl hätte, ich würde die wii nehmen

grafi ist doch eh wurscht, egal obs konsole oder pc ist, kommt immer aufs spiel selber an letztendlich   

und mal grob eine kurve gesagt, 3 mal das gleiche game, würde wohl auf dem wi um 20% mehr spass machen letztendlich... oder auch um 20% frustrierender sein weil schwerer


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Screens und Videos zu Call of Duty 3*



			
				Kandinata am 11.07.2006 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 11.07.2006 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Wii-Grafik wirkt bie CoD3 nur so lebslos dahingeklatscht, klar die wahrscheinlich (oder doch eher nur vielleicht?) saubere Steuerung wird Spaß bringen. Aber ich brauche das Spiel nicht. Zelda und Red Steel wirken einfach besser angepasst. Bei diesem Spiel hingegen kommt mir der Verdacht, dass es sich einfach nur um eine lieblose 08/15 Produktion handelt.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Kandinata (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Screens und Videos zu Call of Duty 3*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 11.07.2006 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 11.07.2006 18:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist auch logisch, da es für die next gen grafik konsolen entiwckelt worden ist und der wii nur als zusatzplattform improvisiert wurde um die gesamte masse abzudecken

wie imemr eben


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juli 2006)

*Xbox 360 News*



> Microsoft nennt Xbox Live Zahlen
> 
> 13.07.06 - Jeff Sullivan von Microsofts Games Technology Group hat gegenüber Gamasutra einige Zahlen zu Xbox Live bekanntgegeben:
> 
> ...






> Interview mit Aaron Greenberg von Microsoft
> 
> 13.07.06 - Gamespot führte ein Interview mit Aaron Greenberg, der bei Microsoft als Group Marketing Manager für Xbox Live verantwortilch ist. Die wichtigsten Aussagen im Überblick:
> 
> ...




Außerdem gibt es ein eindrucksvolles Video zu "Mass Effect":
http://www.gamevideos.com/video/id/4529 (rechts oben das Format neben Download wählen)
Alternativ gibt es das Video auch http://www.xboxyde.com/leech_2780_en.html allerdings in nicht so guter Qualität. 360 Besitzer bekommen das 720p Video auch über den Marktplatz saugen.

Alle News: Gamefront.de


----------



## Mopped (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Screens und Videos zu Call of Duty 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.07.2006 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Screens von CoD 3 von PS3, Xbox 360 und Wii
> Sieht insgesamt aus, wie eine Mission Disk zu Teil 2.
> Zum Wii sag ich lieber nix.



Hey,
also von der Grafik aus dem Video hier bin ich schon überrascht ... sieht ziemlich geil aus finde ich ...

aber zu welcher der drei Konsolen gehört das Video jetzt??

http://www.gamevideos.com/video/id/4412


mfg mopped


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Screens und Videos zu Call of Duty 3*



			
				Mopped am 13.07.2006 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 11.07.2006 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Tasteneinblendung bei Minute 2 nach zu urteilen ist es die Xbox 360 Version des Spiels. Wie man an den Screens sehen kann nehmen sich PS3 und Xbox 360 nicht und nur die Wii-Version sieht merklich anders aus.


----------



## Mopped (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Screens und Videos zu Call of Duty 3*



			
				Mopped am 13.07.2006 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 11.07.2006 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, ich hab mir auf der Seite mal die Videos zur Wii und zur PS3 angeguckt ... und bei beiden Konsolen is die Grafik gleich geil^^

naja kP ... aber ich find den Controller der Wii mal extrem geil ... PS3 hat defenitiv geilere Spiele, ist aber A: teurer und B: der Controller ist einfach net so geil wie von der Wii^^

Naja ... ich weiß zur Zeit echt nicht welche von beiden ich mir anschaffen soll ..

obwohl für die Wii gibt es ja solche Spiele wie NBA 2006 oder NHL, oder Fifa oder Baseball ja nicht, oder?? 

mfg moppped


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2006)

*[Wii] EA kündigt 6 Spiele an*



> Electronic Arts (EA) hat seine ersten sechs Spiele für Nintendos in wenigen Monaten kommenden Gamecube-Nachfolger Wii angekündigt. Darunter befindet sich auch ein Harry-Potter-Spiel - man darf sich also auf Zauberstab-Gefechte und Besen-Flugstunden mit dem Wii-Controller gefasst machen.
> 
> Der Publisher verspricht, die eigenen Wii-Titel voll auf die Besonderheiten der bewegungs- und beschleunigungssensitiven Wii-Controller anzupassen. Neben dem Harry-Potter-Spiel sollen auch das American-Football-Sportspiel "Madden NFL", das Rennspiel "Need for Speed", die Golf-Simulation "Tiger Woods PGA Tour", das Snowboard-Rennen "SSX" und auch "The Godfather" ("Der Pate") für Wii umgesetzt werden. Weitere Spiele sollen in den nächsten Monaten angekündigt werden. Ob darunter auch welche sind, die nicht auf EAs üblichen Spieleserien basieren, ist noch nicht bekannt.
> 
> "Sobald wir mit Madden auf Wii experimentiert haben, gab es eine Explosion an Innovationen", betont John Schappert, Senior Vice President und General Manager bei EA. EAs bekannteste Spieleserien würden dank Wii frische und markante Erfahrungen ermöglichen. Die Gameplay-Möglichkeiten seien atemberaubend und endlos. Welche der sechs angekündigten Spiele zum Start verfügbar sein werden, verriet EA aber noch nicht.



_golem_

edit :

noch eine kleine - nicht unwichtige -ergänzung von _gamefront_



> Weitere Spiele sollen in den nächsten Monaten vorgestellt werden.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: [Wii] EA kündigt 6 Spiele an*



			
				Bonkic am 13.07.2006 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> > Weitere Spiele sollen in den nächsten Monaten vorgestellt werden.




Huch?   

Da hat EA seinen Standpunkt aber drastisch geändert, hieß es vor einigen Wochen nicht noch, dass der Publisher das "Wii" uninteressant findet, und sich lieber auf den NDS konzentrieren will? Sieht so aus, als hätte EA nach der E3 wohl die Meinung revidiert...besonders weil Wii wohl begehrter zu sein scheint, als so manch andere Konsole...

Solange die Qualität stimmt, kann EA von mir aus 1 Dutzend Spiele pro Jahr für das Wii produzieren...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juli 2006)

*Vermischte News*



> Ubisoft erwirbt Driver-Rechte von Atari
> 
> 14.07.06 - Ubisoft hat eine Vereinbarung mit Atari und Reflections Interactive getroffen, wonach man die Rechte an der Driver-Marke erhält. Dazu gehören auch technologische Rechte, außerdem werden die Vermögenswerte von Refelctions übernommen und das Personal des Entwicklers bei Ubisoft eingegliedert.
> 
> Ubisoft zahlt dafür Euro 19 Mio. an Atari, und der Kauf soll im 2. Quartal 2007 des laufenden Geschäftsjahres (endet am 30.09.06) von Ubisoft abgeschlossen werden. In Zukunft will man Driver zu einer der führenden Marken auf den Next Generation Konsolen machen.






> Vollständige Wertungen und Meldungen der EGM
> 
> 14.07.06 - Nach den ersten vier Wertungen vom Mittwoch, sind hier alle Wertungen der amerikanischen EGM. Drei Redakteure vergeben je bis zu 10 Punkte (Danke an demi).
> 
> ...






> Half-Life 2: Episode 2 (PS3/Xbox 360) angekündigt
> 
> 14.07.06 - Valve arbeitet an dem Shooter Half-Life 2: Episode 2 für PlayStation3 und Xbox 360. Das bestätigte Gabe Newell von Valve auf der Presseveranstaltung 'EA Summer Showcase' von Electronic Arts.
> 
> ...





> Valve founder Gabe Newell dropped a number of bombshells regarding Half-Life 2: Episode Two at EA’s summer press event. Newell revealed that the vaunted PC first-person shooter franchise is going to arrive on the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 and that the PC and console versions will ship with not only a new single-player game called Portals, but also with Team Fortress 2, the ambitious multiplayer game that Valve tried to develop in the late 90s but that quietly disappeared later on.
> 
> Half-Life 2 fans are already aware of the episodic content that Valve is producing, in place of a Half-Life 3. Episode One, the first chapter, was released earlier this summer to great acclaim. Well, Episode Two won’t just continue the story of Gordon Freeman, Alyx Vance, and the rest of humanity battling the alien Combine for control of Earth.
> 
> ...



Gamefront und letzte News von Gamespot


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2006 08:31 schrieb:
			
		

> - Sollten sich Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker (NDS) und Dragon Quest Swords: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors (Wii) gut verkaufen, *dann soll Dragon Quest 9  [ edit :  - exklusiv (laut consolewars)  ]  - für Wii erscheinen .*




sollte sich das bewahrheiten wäre das natürlich ein wahrer hammer und ein schwerer schlag für sony in japan.
vielleicht bekommen wir dann ja sogar wieder ein "echtes" ff für `ne nintendo konsole - der schritt wäre ja nicht allzu weit.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				Bonkic am 14.07.2006 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> sollte sich das bewahrheiten wäre das natürlich ein wahrer hammer und ein schwerer schlag für sony in japan.
> vielleicht bekommen wir dann ja sogar wieder ein "echtes" ff für `ne nintendo konsole - der schritt wäre ja nicht allzu weit.


Sony: "Dragon Quest nicht mehr so wichtig."


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2006 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Sony: "Dragon Quest nicht mehr so wichtig."




ach ja stimmt, die ps3 ist ja ein _computer system_, die spiele sind da  nicht so wichtig....


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2006)

*Auf den Spuren des Phantoms - Neue (PC-) Konsole angekündigt*



> Das 2004 gegründete Unternehmen Envizions hat nämlich angekündigt, sein Evo: Phase One getauftes Stück Hardware ab dem 20. Oktober 2006 über das Internet zu verkaufen.
> 
> Evo ist ein Mix aus einer Spielekonsole und einem Windows-basiertem Media-Center-PC, der im heimischen Wohnzimmer auch als Videorekorder, DVD-Player und Video-Streaming-Box nutzbar sein wird. Um von vornherein Videos und Filme für die letztgenannte Funktion bieten zu können, hat man bei Envizions ein Abkommen mit dem Anbieter Akimbo geschlossen.
> 
> ...



_demonews_

alleine schon die namen *envizions* und *akimbo* wirken äusserst vertrauenserweckend.....wenn ich mir dann noch die beeindruckenden hardwareangaben in verbindung mit dem preis anschaue......kein kommentar....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Auf den Spuren des Phantoms - Neue (PC-) Konsole angekündigt*

Das ist entweder ein Witz oder den Hersteller gibt es Ende 2006 schon nicht mehr.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Auf den Spuren des Phantoms - Neue (PC-) Konsole angekündigt*

Es gibt auch ein Bild der neuen Konsole:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hier ne Liste der Evo-Spiele


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Auf den Spuren des Phantoms - Neue (PC-) Konsole angekündigt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2006 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch ein Bild der neuen Konsole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei den Games kann man als Gameboy-Classic-User echt neidisch werden.   

Ich frage mich wie kalkuliert das Risiko der Entwickler ist, mit diesem Projekt einen totalen Tiefschlag zu erfahren. Wer soll dieses "Ding" kaufen? Teurer als eine PS3, ohne dabei aber an die Leistung ranzukommen, schlechter als ein durchschnittlicher Zocker-PC, häßlicher als ein Elektrogrill...

Selbst betont coole "Indi-Gamer" werden wohl nichts mit diesem Gerät anfangen können. Wird wohl ähnlich enden wie dieser "Gizmodo" Handheld...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Kandinata (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Auf den Spuren des Phantoms - Neue (PC-) Konsole angekündigt*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.07.2006 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich wie kalkuliert das Risiko der Entwickler ist, mit diesem Projekt einen totalen Tiefschlag zu erfahren. Wer soll dieses "Ding" kaufen? Teurer als eine PS3, ohne dabei aber an die Leistung ranzukommen, schlechter als ein durchschnittlicher Zocker-PC, häßlicher als ein Elektrogrill...



es hat nen schönen namen


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Auf den Spuren des Phantoms - Neue (PC-) Konsole angekündigt*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.07.2006 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich wie kalkuliert das Risiko der Entwickler ist, mit diesem Projekt einen totalen Tiefschlag zu erfahren. Wer soll dieses "Ding" kaufen?





ich frage mich eher, wie man so dämlich sein kann so was auf den markt zu bringen bzw. wer die finanzierung von so was gewährleistet.  :-o 

absolut jedem muss doch klar sein, dass das ganz eine totgeburt ist, oder es ist tatsächlich ein scherz wie nali meinte.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*

Ich weiß nicht, ob dieses Thema schon da war:
Hat zwar nur indirekt mit Konsolen zu tun, trotzdem fand ich das ganz interessant. Jedenfalls noch ein Thema mit dem sich Sony nun rumplagen muss.



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> RASSISMUS-VORWÜRFE
> 
> Sony sagt Sorry
> 
> ...



Quelle: Spiegel


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*

Das Sony keinen Sinn für stilgerechte Werbung hat, war eigentlich im Bezug auf die Konsolen schon immer klar. Aber mit der PSP-White haben die einfach den Vogel der Blödheit mit einem 50mm Projektil vom Himmel gefegt. 2 Frauen streiten sich. Eine Farbige mit einer Kalkleiche. Message? Sinn? Soll dies den inneren Kampf der Kunden demonstrieren, ob man nun die schwarze, oder weiße Fassung kauft? Also als ich die Werbung im Zusammenhang mit den Rassismusvorwürfen zum ersten Mal gesehen habe, fand ich die primär blöd, und sekundär vielleicht etwas "gewagt". Gerade mit einer solchen Thematik sollte man vorsichtiger umgehen.

Wie Werbung mit klassischem und erwachsenem Stil geht, zeigt momentan Nintendo mit der Lite-Kampagne sehr gut. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Stryfe (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Auf den Spuren des Phantoms - Neue (PC-) Konsole angekündigt*



			
				Bonkic am 14.07.2006 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> ich frage mich eher, wie man so dämlich sein kann so was auf den markt zu bringen bzw. wer die finanzierung von so was gewährleistet.  :-o



Ich sag nur: *klick*

-njStryfe-


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Auf den Spuren des Phantoms - Neue (PC-) Konsole angekündigt*



			
				Stryfe am 16.07.2006 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 14.07.2006 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




deswegen auch der titel....


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juli 2006)

*Gears of War Termin ...*



> ....und zwar soll die potentielle _killer app_ am *2.10.2006* in den läden stehen !



_xbox.com_


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juli 2006)

*[Wii] Controller Details*



> IGN hat aus Entwickler-Dokumenten weitere Details zum Wii-Controller in Erfahrung bringen können:
> 
> - Der Pointer wird mit 2 AA Alkaline Batterien betrieben. Wird die präzise Steuerung mit dem Pointer genutzt, sollen die Batterien 30 Stunden halten, wird nur der Schwingungssensor genutzt in etwa 60 Stunden.
> 
> ...



_consolewars/ gamefront_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Controller Details*



			
				Bonkic am 16.07.2006 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> - Der Pointer wird mit 2 AA Alkaline Batterien betrieben. Wird die präzise Steuerung mit dem Pointer genutzt, sollen die Batterien 30 Stunden halten, wird nur der Schwingungssensor genutzt in etwa 60 Stunden.



ähm, das gibt für Vielspieler ohne Ladegerät für AA Batterien aber ne teure Angelegenheit 

Gibt es überhaupt keine Möglichkeit das Ding an die Konsole anzuschließen, zumindest zum Aufladen? Muss man, wenn man keine vollen Batterien da hat, dann immer mit dem Classic Pad zocken :-o

Und gar keine Analogen Tasten? Also fällt wie bei der PS3 mit dem DualShock eine Funktion weg


----------



## Onkel_B (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Controller Details*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 16.07.2006 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 16.07.2006 13:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kauf dir einfach ein paar Akkupacks ( für jeden Controller 4 Stück) und häng jeweils 2 immer zum Laden, dann haste immer 2 zum spielen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: UMD, Medium der Zukunft*

Weitere "positive" Neuigkeiten bezüglich Sonys PSP:





> Die negativen Schlagzeichen zu Sony´s angeblichem Medium der Zukunft wollen einfach nicht abreißen.
> 
> Wie wir erst kürzlich berichteten, sprangen nach und nach namenhafte Filmstudios von der Video UMD Branche ab, was Rekordtiefstpreise und schrumpfende Bestände zur Folge hatte welche weiterhin nicht nachgefüllt werden sollen.
> 
> ...



_Quelle: playstationportable.de_

Regards, eX!


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: UMD, Medium der Zukunft*

War ja eigentlich abzusehen 

UMDs waren viel zu teuer für einen Film ohne Extras und nur in so einem kleinen Format  Sony hatte ja darauf spekuliert, dass hauptsächlich DVD-Sammler sich die Filme zu legen, aber damit lagen sie wohl falsch - Mla ernsthaft, wer würde sich denn einen Film doppelt (DVD und UMD) zulegen, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass die DVD weniger kostet, mehr bietet und sich jederzeit dank diverses kostenlosen Tools auf das Format der PSP umwandeln lässt  Außerdem kenne ich wirklich niemanden der die PSP zum Filmschauen nutzt...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: UMD, Medium der Zukunft*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 18.07.2006 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> War ja eigentlich abzusehen
> 
> UMDs waren viel zu teuer für einen Film ohne Extras und nur in so einem kleinen Format  Sony hatte ja darauf spekuliert, dass hauptsächlich DVD-Sammler sich die Filme zu legen, aber damit lagen sie wohl falsch - Mla ernsthaft, wer würde sich denn einen Film doppelt (DVD und UMD) zulegen, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass die DVD weniger kostet, mehr bietet und sich jederzeit dank diverses kostenlosen Tools auf das Format der PSP umwandeln lässt  Außerdem kenne ich wirklich niemanden der die PSP zum Filmschauen nutzt...



Zumal die PSP, abhängig von der Akkuladung, nach 2 Stunden Filmgenuss bei maximaler Beleuchtung und Sound bereits ausgeht und einige Filme die länger laufen nicht einmal fertig geguckt werden können. Also ich laufe nicht mit 6 Zusatzakkus rum, damit ich auf einer längeren Zugfahrt 2 Filme gucken, und etwas GTA spielen kann.   

Film-UMDs waren einfach zu "nutzlos". Kaum Bonuskram, maximal eine zusätzliche Tonspur, extrem teuer. Komisch, so viele Leute haben den Untergang der Filmsparte bereits bei der Einführung prophezeit, und jetzt erst realisiert auch Sony, dass sie wohl etwas Bockmist verzapft haben...

Und wie gesagt, die Methode Filme auf den Stick zu ziehen ist einfach effektiver und günstiger als eine UMD. Okay, die Qualität mag nicht identisch sein, aber für eine vergnügliche 10 Minuten Berieselung mag es wohl ausreichen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2006)

*PlayStation 3 Goes into Full Production*



> Asustek Computer announced it will deliver PS3 game consoles to Sony this month as the Japanese firm gets ready to step up productions to meet demand for the 2006 holiday season. The first shipment is for 4 million units, with a target of 200,000 units per month thereafter. Hon Hai Precision Industry Co will pitch in shortly and will soon begin making PS3 units for Sony as well.



_worthplaying_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: PlayStation 3 Goes into Full Production*



			
				Bonkic am 19.07.2006 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> > Asustek Computer announced it will deliver PS3 game consoles to Sony this month as the Japanese firm gets ready to step up productions to meet demand for the 2006 holiday season. The first shipment is for 4 million units, with a target of 200,000 units per month thereafter. Hon Hai Precision Industry Co will pitch in shortly and will soon begin making PS3 units for Sony as well.
> 
> 
> 
> _worthplaying_



200.000 pro Monat? Wie wollen die da in 4 Monaten 4 Millionen herstellen können? Und wie sollen dann in den ersten 3 Monaten 2007 weitere 2 Millionen in den Läden stehen?


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2006)

*PS 3 die Apple- Konsole ?*



> Durch die Hochpreisstrategie bei PlayStation 3 bietet Sony Computer Entertainment der Konkurrenz ungewohnt viel Angriffsfläche, sind die US-Marktbeobachter von DFC Intelligence überzeugt. Nachdem sich der Elektronikkonzern in den vergangenen Wochen harsche Kritik anhören musste, bekräftigten die Analysten nochmals ihre Einschätzung, derzufolge sich Sony auf schmalem Grat bewegt. Die Marktführerschaft im Konsolengeschäft sei in Gefahr, warnt DFC. Vor allem, da Sony der Forderung nach einer launchnahen Preissenkung wohl nicht nachkommen wird. Vielmehr zeichne sich ab, dass PlayStation 3 durch stetige Upgrades - DFC nennt hier beispielhaft einen Blu-ray-Brenner anstatt des Standardlaufwerks - hochpreisig bleiben könnte. "Es ist möglich, dass sich Sony am Ende im Konsolenmarkt mit Marktanteilen vergleichbar denen Apples im PC-Markt begnügen muss", zitieren US-Medien den DFC-Bericht.
> 
> Ob nun Microsoft, Nintendo oder beide von der Entwicklung profitieren werden, wagt DFC nicht vorherzusagen. Zu viele Unbekannte gibt es zu beachten. So bleibt unklar, ob Microsoft seinerseits mit Preissenkungen auf den PS3-Launch reagieren wird. Auch ist der Wii-Preis noch nicht bekannt.



_gamesmarkt_

mal abgesehen davon, dass ich manches nicht verstehe (bzw. der verein keine ahnung hat , um was es überhaupt geht....)  * DFC nennt hier beispielhaft einen Blu-ray-Brenner anstatt des Standardlaufwerks -*, klingt mir das wie so oft nach typischem analysten blabla : "kann sein, dass es so kommt, kann aber auch sein, dass alles ganz anders kommt"  .   


ich frag` mich echt, wer diese leute bezahlt.


----------



## crackajack (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: [Wii] EA kündigt 6 Spiele an*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.07.2006 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.07.2006 17:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				[url=http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=66077 schrieb:
			
		

> eurogamer interview mit EA corporate communications VP Jeff Brown [/url]][...]
> One of the things that we noticed after E3 is we thought, you know, we're going to support Nintendo, they've got an extraordinarily loyal base of consumers all over the world, and we had a number of games we planned to make for Nintendo Wii. That said, we were very surprised by the level of enthusiasm we saw at E3 and subsequently for the Wii.
> 
> This is not a business plan, but there are a lot of people at EA who are walking around whispering: "*40 / 40 / 20 per cent*." The last time out, *it was 65-70 per cent PlayStation*, and everybody else divided up the 30 per cent that was left. Microsoft obviously took a big piece. Now it looks like 40 / 40 / 20 - Microsoft, Sony and Nintendo - and that is good for us, and it's good for people who like games.
> ...


Die richten sich einfach nach dem Wind.....


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: [Wii] EA kündigt 6 Spiele an*



			
				crackajack am 19.07.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Die richten sich einfach nach dem Wind.....




wer wills ihnen verdenken ?


----------



## Freezeman (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: PlayStation 3 Goes into Full Production*



			
				Bonkic am 19.07.2006 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Asustek Computer announced it will deliver PS3 game consoles to Sony this month as the Japanese firm gets ready to step up productions to meet demand for the 2006 holiday season. The first shipment is for 4 million units, with a target of 200,000 units per month thereafter. Hon Hai Precision Industry Co will pitch in shortly and will soon begin making PS3 units for Sony as well.
> _worthplaying_



Auf deutsch:



> Asustek soll mit PS3-Lieferungen an Sony begonnen haben
> 
> 19.07.06 - Asustek Computer soll mit der Auslieferung der PlayStation3 an Sony Anfang Juli 2006 in kleinen Mengen begonnen haben. Das schreiben die chinesische Apple Daily und Commercial Times. Asustek hat den Bericht nicht kommentiert.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht kann man ja auf der GC schon Exemplare der ersten lauffähigen PS3 sehen...


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: PlayStation 3 Goes into Full Production*



			
				Freezeman am 19.07.2006 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht kann man ja auf der GC schon Exemplare der ersten lauffähigen PS3 sehen...




auf der gc ?
wohl kaum.


----------



## Freezeman (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: PlayStation 3 Goes into Full Production*



			
				Bonkic am 19.07.2006 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 19.07.2006 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum?


----------



## crackajack (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: [Wii] EA kündigt 6 Spiele an*



			
				Bonkic am 19.07.2006 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 19.07.2006 16:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bestimmt nicht. Ist doch logisch und für eine überlebensfähige Firma auch nötig.

Wii ist bei mir allein wegen der BigN-titel fix eingeplant, wenn da EA neben Ubisoft (Red Steel)  third-party Unterstützung liefert, kann das ja nur gut sein, auch wenn sie bisher (für mich  ) nichts Wichtiges angekündigt haben..

Bleibt nur abzuwarten, ob die momentane Euphorie, die bei EA für die Einzigartigkeit der Hardware wahrgenommen wird, auch wirklich in Verkäufe ummünzbar sind und EA damit auf ihrer Unterstützungslinie bleiben wird.
Einen zu späten Start für die interne Planung von Projekten werden sie ja definitiv haben, wenn sie erst seit Kurzem das Potential erkennt haben.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juli 2006)

*Chromehounds tötet XBox360 ?*



> Segas Mech-Simulation Chromhounds Click Picture scheint laut Meldungen aus dem amerikanischen offiziellen Chromehounds-Forum regelmäßig einzufrieren und abstürzen, so dass kein Weiterspielen mehr möglich ist.
> 
> Dieser Fehler soll sowohl im Einzel- als auch Mehrspieler-Modus auftreten. Anschließend würde auf der Xbox 360 grundsätzlich kein einziges Spiel mehr laufen, egal von welchem Hersteller.
> 
> Ein Sega-Sprecher hat gegenüber GameInformer erklärt, dass man die Vorfälle untersucht. Sobald man mehr in Erfahrung gebracht hat, will man eine Stellungnahme abgeben.



_gamefroont_


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2006)

*Oblivion auch für Playstation 3?*



> Die ersten amerikanischen Händler haben jetzt The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion in ihren Shops gelistet. Bis dahin nichts neues, diesmal handelt es sich aber um die Version für die kommende Playstation 3, das Preisgekrönte RPG war bisher nur für PC und XBox 360 erhältlich.
> 
> Ein offizielles Statement vom Entwickler Bethesda Softworks gibt es aber noch nicht. Sollte der Eintrag des amerikanischen Game-Dealers Gamestop korrekt sein, dürfen sich kommende PS3 Besitzer auf einen weiteren hervorragenden Titel einstellen. In den USA ist nach den bisherigen Informationen eine Veröffentlichung für den 06.11.06 geplant[.



_justgamers_


----------



## Mopped (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Oblivion auch für Playstation 3?*



			
				Bonkic am 21.07.2006 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die ersten amerikanischen Händler haben jetzt The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion in ihren Shops gelistet. Bis dahin nichts neues, diesmal handelt es sich aber um die Version für die kommende Playstation 3, das Preisgekrönte RPG war bisher nur für PC und XBox 360 erhältlich.
> >
> > Ein offizielles Statement vom Entwickler Bethesda Softworks gibt es aber noch nicht. Sollte der Eintrag des amerikanischen Game-Dealers Gamestop korrekt sein, dürfen sich kommende PS3 Besitzer auf einen weiteren hervorragenden Titel einstellen. In den USA ist nach den bisherigen Informationen eine Veröffentlichung für den 06.11.06 geplant[.
> 
> ...



Hey, sagt mal ... kann man mit der PS3 eig. auch HDTV DvD`s abspielen??

Und mit der intregierten Festplatte, HDTV aufnehmen??

mfg mofa


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juli 2006)

*[Wii] Sega kritisiert Drittanbieter*



> Scott Steinberg, Vice President of Marketing bei Sega, hat sich gegenüber Next-Gen.biz kritisch über die schwache Drittanbieter-Unterstützung zum Verkaufsstart des Wii geäußert.
> 
> Grundsätzlich sieht er Sega in einer guten Position: Zur Markteinführung erscheint Super Monkey Ball Banana Blitz, Sonic Wildfire kommt im 1. Quartal 2007.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juli 2006)

*Interview Jen-Hsun Huang von Nvidia*



> - Huang hält es für richtig, dass Sony Blu-ray als Standard in der PlayStation3 anbietet. Die erste PlayStation hatte ein CD-ROM Laufwerk, die PlayStation2 hatte DVD. Es würde keinen Sinn für die PS3 machen, DVDs zu verwenden.
> 
> Die PS3 um ein paar Monate zu verschieben, so dass Sony Blu-ray einbauen konnte, hält er für eine Meisterleistung.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


teilweise ziemlicher unfug, was der mensch da von sich gibt.  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Oblivion auch für Playstation 3?*



			
				Mopped am 23.07.2006 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit der intregierten Festplatte, HDTV aufnehmen??


Wäre technisch sicherlich möglich. Aber bei einer 60GB Festplatte wäre es nicht gerade sinnvoll.


----------



## Kandinata (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Interview Jen-Hsun Huang von Nvidia*



			
				Bonkic am 24.07.2006 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> > - Huang hält es für richtig, dass Sony Blu-ray als Standard in der PlayStation3 anbietet. Die erste PlayStation hatte ein CD-ROM Laufwerk, die PlayStation2 hatte DVD. Es würde keinen Sinn für die PS3 machen, DVDs zu verwenden.
> > [...]
> > Man solle in dem Fall nur an den Dreamcast zurückdenken.
> 
> ...



ach, nur teilweise


----------



## Stryfe (24. Juli 2006)

*Stick to your guns*



> Of late, when Nintendo boss Satoru Iwata speaks, we've found ourselves nodding our heads in agreement quite a lot. Admittedly, Iwata is in a uniquely privileged position which allows him to speak common sense that his counterparts cannot; he's the only platform holder boss who actually runs his entire company, and therefore doesn't have to worry about what impact his statements might have on other areas of the business, or check everything share price sensitive which superiors before opening his mouth. Iwata can speak his mind, and what's on his mind often seems to make sense.
> 
> It's not groundbreaking sense, admittedly; take for example this week's proclamation on the topic of videogame pricing. Iwata believes that the way the industry approaches pricing right now is wrong and damaging, because it leads to software being discounted heavily very soon after it reaches shelves - a cycle which becomes self-sustaining when consumers realise that if they avoid buying new releases, they can have the same games for less money in three months time.
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.gamesindustry.biz/content_page.php?aid=17912


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juli 2006)

*[Wii] Termin in verschlüsselter Form ?*



> PRESS RELEASE
> 
> Nintendo Game Offerings Heat Up As The Weather Cools Down
> 
> ...



hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Freezeman (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Termin in verschlüsselter Form ?*



> That will all happen on *Oct. 23: Magical Starsign™*
> Oh look, we're out of space.



Das ist das einzige was mir dazu einfällt...


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Termin in verschlüsselter Form ?*



			
				Bonkic am 25.07.2006 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Oct. 9: Clubhouse Games™
> Oct. 16: Nintendogs™ (Dalmatian)
> Oct. 23: Magical Starsign™
> Oct. 30: Pokémon® Ranger
> ...






> Gaming-Target glaubt diese Botschaft entschlüsselt zu haben. Ab dem 1. Oktober erscheinen alle Spiele auf der Liste an einem Montag. Nur am 2. Oktober, 20. November und dem 27. November gibt es keine Spiele. Der 20. November fällt raus, denn dieser fällt nach dem Black Friday, der Tag nach Thanksgiving, einem Tag an dem viele Läden geschlossen bleiben und viele Amerikaner frei haben, der 20. November fällt direkt nach dem Launch der PlayStation 3. Also bleibt laut dieser Rechnung nur noch der 2. Oktober als Releasetermin.



_videospiele.com_


na ja ....


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juli 2006)

*[Wii] Kein RC ?*



> In einem Interview mit ign.com hat Perrin Kaplan von Nintendo of America möglicherweise erste Hinweise auf einen Wii ohne Regionalcode gegeben. Von ign auf den Aspekt Region-Free angesprochen meinte er, dass man sich bewusst sei das der Erfolg des DS und des WiFi- und Onlinemodus durchaus auch mit der fehlenden Ländercodierung zusammenhänge. Genau Aussagen konnte er natürlich keine treffen, man wägt jedoch alle Möglichkeiten und Erfolgsaussichten gründlich ab. Hier KaplanŽs Aussage am Stück.



_consolewars_

fein, fein


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juli 2006)

*[PS 3]  In besserer Position als Xbox 360 ?*



> Mark Rein von Epic sagt, dass Sony mit der PS3 vielleicht in einer besseren Position ist als Microsoft damals mit der Xbox 360.
> 
> Er stützt seine Meinung auf die Auslieferung der Entwicklungs-Kits: So erhielten Entwickler finale PS3-Hardware etwa zur E3, lang vor der weltweiten Markteinführung im November.
> 
> Bei der Xbox 360 hätten die Entwickler damals zur E3 hingegen noch keine fertige Xbox 360 Hardware bekommen. Im Hinblick auf die Markteinführung sei Sony deshalb vielleicht in einer besseren Position als es 2005 Microsoft mit der Xbox 360 war.



_gamefront_


----------



## JohnCarpenter (26. Juli 2006)

*AW: [PS 3]  In besserer Position als Xbox 360 ?*



			
				Bonkic am 26.07.2006 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> > Mark Rein von Epic sagt, dass Sony mit der PS3 vielleicht in einer besseren Position ist als Microsoft damals mit der Xbox 360.
> >
> > Er stützt seine Meinung auf die Auslieferung der Entwicklungs-Kits: So erhielten Entwickler finale PS3-Hardware etwa zur E3, lang vor der weltweiten Markteinführung im November.
> >
> ...


Leider ist aber nicht nur die Konsole die teuerste, sondern die Spielentwicklung auch. Nicht nur vom Programmieraufwand, sondern auch die Dev-Kits sollen teurer, als bei der Konkurrenz sein. Nach der GamesConvention kann man aber vielleicht schon eher einschätzen, wo sich Sony positioniert.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2006)

*Neues aus der Welt der Analysten....*



> Analysten haben zur Zeit sehr viel zu tun. Kaum gibt es neue Fakten, werden gleich neue Vermutungen angestellt. Analyst Yuta Sakurai von Nomura Securities hat sich, obwohl die Entwickler begeistert und die Fans heiß auf Nintendos Wii sind, für die PlayStation 3 als Sieger ausgesprochen. Er glaubt, dass sich bis 2011 71 Millionen PlayStation 3 Geräte verkaufen werden und das Nintendos Wii nur 40 Millionen Einheiten schaffen wird



_videospiele.com_


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: [PS 3]  In besserer Position als Xbox 360 ?*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 26.07.2006 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der GamesConvention kann man aber vielleicht schon eher einschätzen, wo sich Sony positioniert.




ich denke nicht, dass die ps3 in leipzig einen grossen auftritt haben wird.
ich denke eher, dass für die europäischen märkte nochmal ein ps2- feuerwerk abgebrannt wird (bzw. selbiges versucht wird...) .


----------



## Freezeman (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: [PS 3]  In besserer Position als Xbox 360 ?*



			
				Bonkic am 28.07.2006 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> JohnCarpenter am 26.07.2006 20:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist eigentlich schon bekannt, was alles von Sony auf der GC präsentiert wird? Im GC-Heftchen von der PCG war ja nur die Rede von PS2 und PSP, andere Quellen berichten dann wieder von einem PS3 Auftritt...
Was denn nun?!


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2006)

*[Wii]  Auch Gearbox ist dabei*



> "Brothers in Arms" Entwickler Gearbox wird Nintendos NextGen Konsole Wii unterstützen. Wie die Unterstützung aussehen soll, konnte Entwickler Randy Pitchford den Kollegen von IGN zwar noch nicht sagen, dass es ein neuer Titel (oder eine etwaige Umsetzung des neusten Brothers in Arms Teiles) wird, ist jedoch recht sicher.
> 
> "At this time, we don't have any announcements to make about specific games we may be developing for Wii," he added - the implication being there is something, obviously.



_gameradio_


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2006)

*Microsoft Japan kommentiert PS3 und HD-DVD-Laufwerk*



> Takashi Sensui, General Manager der Xbox für Microsoft in Japan, hat sich in der Mainichi Zeitung über das HD-DVD-Laufwerk der Xbox 360 und die PS3 geäußert.
> 
> Den Preis für die PlayStation3 findet er für eine Spielmaschine zu hoch. In Japan wird die PS3 ab Yen 62.790 zu haben sein, während die Xbox 360 Yen 39.795 kostet. Die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Konsole spielt eine wichtige Rolle, doch Sensui glaubt nicht, dass die PS3 der Xbox 360 überlegen ist.
> 
> Das externe HD-DVD-Laufwerk für die Xbox 360 - wird nur zur Filmwiedergabe genutzt - kommt noch in diesem Jahr in Japan auf den Markt. Laut Sensui gibt es derzeit keine Pläne, das Laufwerk intern in eine Xbox 360 einzubauen. Er räumt aber ein, dass man über diesen Schritt in Zukunft nachdenken müsste, wenn Kundenwünsche in dieser Richtung bestehen.



_gamefront_


irgendwie kapier ich nicht, warum microsoft so hastig ein hd- lw auf den markt werfen muss. 
filme gibts noch keine (jo 2 oder 3) und spiele sollten doch (noch lange) locker auf max. 2 dvds passen. 

angst vor der ps 3, oder wie ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: [PS 3]  In besserer Position als Xbox 360 ?*



			
				Freezeman am 28.07.2006 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.07.2006 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wird wohl nur Sony selber wissen. Sicherlich wird die PS3 auf der PK zu sehen sein. Aber ob man da schon wirklich die Game dran zocken lässt... Die Frage ist ja auch, was kann schon gut gespielt werden?
Schätze daher eher lediglich die Pressevertreter werden hinter verschlossener Tür das eine oder andere PS3 Game antesten können.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Microsoft Japan kommentiert PS3 und HD-DVD-Laufwerk*



			
				Bonkic am 28.07.2006 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie kapier ich nicht, warum microsoft so hastig ein hd- lw auf den markt werfen muss.
> filme gibts noch keine (jo 2 oder 3) und spiele sollten doch (noch lange) locker auf max. 2 dvds passen.
> 
> angst vor der ps 3, oder wie ?


Ich denke einfach mal es ist der Druck des Marktes. Wirklich sinnvoll sind weder HD noch BR im Moment. Aber wenn da nicht rechtzeitig und schnell aufgesprungen wird, dann sorgt das vermutlich für mehr negative Presse als wenn nun husch husch ein HD Laufwerk nachgereicht wird. Gerade für die Games ist die Relevanz sehr gering, aber "kein HD LW" ist ein Kontrapunkt im Vergleich zur PS3. Muss man sich ja nur die Interviews und Aussagen anschauen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Microsoft Japan kommentiert PS3 und HD-DVD-Laufwerk*



			
				Bonkic am 28.07.2006 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie kapier ich nicht, warum microsoft so hastig ein hd- lw auf den markt werfen muss.
> filme gibts noch keine (jo 2 oder 3) und spiele sollten doch (noch lange) locker auf max. 2 dvds passen.
> 
> angst vor der ps 3, oder wie ?



Erstmal geht es auch darum, dass man vergleichbares bieten will/muss. Die PS3 ist zwar teurer vor allem wegen dem BR-Laufwerk, aber kann nun mal dadurch standardmäßig HD-Filme abspielen. Daher versucht MS da gleichzuziehen.
Es wird sicher auch mit rein spielen, dass MS im HD-DVD-Lager ist und die wohl doch die BR-Verbreitung durch die PS3 fürchten und nun ebenfalls eine Konsole mit ihrem Format ausrüsten wollen.

Und wegen den Spielen macht MS das ja nicht, das zusätzliche HD-DVD-Laufwerk der 360 ist ausschließlich für Filme. Spiele werden weiterhin mit dem integrierten DVD-Laufwerk abgespielt.
Nur bei der PS3, deren BR-Laufwerk ja schon fest drin ist, werden auch die Spiele auf BR kommen, zumindest wurde das imo angekündigt (ich frage mich nämlich ob das Pflicht ist oder ob kleinere Spiele auch auf DVD veröffentlicht werden dürfen. Ich glaube kaum, dass ein PS3-Starttitel eine DVD ausfüllen "muss", vielleicht verzichten sie aber auch nun dank BR auf jegliche Komprimierung von Daten.


----------



## Freezeman (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: [PS 3]  In besserer Position als Xbox 360 ?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.07.2006 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Freezeman am 28.07.2006 10:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich an die GC vom letzten Jahr denke, fällt mir ein, dass Microsoft die 360 auch vorgestellt hat. Man konnte zwar nicht spielen, aber auf einer großen Leinwand wurden viele Spiele gezeigt und die Konsole stand in Glaskästen herum.
So etwas hätte ich mir halt auch von Sony vorgestellt.


----------



## Solon25 (28. Juli 2006)

*Zelda erst auf Wii?*

Sorry falls es hier schon besprochen wurde 

Stimmt es das *Zelda: Twiglight Princess *(lt. GC Führer in der PCG) nicht mehr für den Cube kommt, sondern erst auf dem Wii? Konnte auf nintendo.de nix dazu finden.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Zelda erst auf Wii?*



			
				Solon25 am 28.07.2006 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry falls es hier schon besprochen wurde
> 
> Stimmt es das *Zelda: Twiglight Princess *(lt. GC Führer in der PCG) nicht mehr für den Cube kommt, sondern erst auf dem Wii? Konnte auf nintendo.de nix dazu finden.



Erscheint für Wii und GC, wohl sogar im gleichen Zeitraum (USA: 4. Quartal06)

@Games-Con: Wüsste keinen Grund, warum die PS3 dort nicht sein sollte, außer wenn Sony die Messe für zu unwichtig hält. Auf der E3 gab es ja schließlich auch spielbare Versionen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: [PS 3]  In besserer Position als Xbox 360 ?*



			
				Freezeman am 28.07.2006 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich an die GC vom letzten Jahr denke, fällt mir ein, dass Microsoft die 360 auch vorgestellt hat. Man konnte zwar nicht spielen, aber auf einer großen Leinwand wurden viele Spiele gezeigt und die Konsole stand in Glaskästen herum.
> So etwas hätte ich mir halt auch von Sony vorgestellt.


Das wird sicherlich auch mit der PS3 sein. Nur wichtiger als Trailer und Konsolen, welche man nicht benutzen kann, sind doch Games, welche man selber anzocken kann.


----------



## ruppelt (28. Juli 2006)

*Nintendo : Wichtige Präsentation auf der GC?*

Zitat Klamm.de

Wie das Onlinemagazin Nintendo Now aufgrund von Insider-Informationen berichtet, sollen auf der diesjährigen Games Convention noch äußerst wichtige und finale Bekanntmachungen seitens Nintendo erfolgen.

Nintendos Wii soll außerdem während einer speziellen Show den Besuchern präsentiert werden. Diese Präsentation wäre so gesehen dann die letze große vor einem Release der Konsole.

Diese Gerüchte erscheinen umso wahrscheinlicher, wenn man bedenkt, dass Nintendo auf der diesjährigen Tokyo Game Show nicht vertreten sein wird. 


http://nintendonow.e-mpire.com/index.php?categoryid=4&m_articles_articleid=3812&PHPSESSID=668cc475e4e84ba6c185fa1083d34b02


----------



## crackajack (31. Juli 2006)

*Red Steel Story-/ charakterdetails*



			
				[url=http://wii.advancedmn.com/article.php?artid=7241 schrieb:
			
		

> amn[/url]]How do you discover the Japanese mafia in Red Steel?
> To save his fiancée caught in the middle of a war between two generations of Yakuzas, ancestral and modern Yakuzas, the player will have to fly to Japan and fight his way through the Tokyo Mafia. During his journey he will come face to face with their codes, have to learn Asiatic fighting techniques and understand their ethics.
> 
> Is it a game about the Japanese mafia?
> ...





			
				[url=http://wii.advancedmn.com/article.php?artid=7255 schrieb:
			
		

> amn[/url]]Otori (the hero's Japanese mentor)
> The hero's first contact in Japan, Otori, will become a veritable mentor. An ex-Yakuza who left the organization for moral reasons and to protect his daughter, Mariko, he owns a Dojo. The hero spends a lot of time with him. Along with other traditional martial arts, he is a sword master and will share his wealth of knowledge with the hero. For him, the sword is not a weapon, but a necessary tool in learning self-mastery. The reasons for using it must be noble and justified. Having already been involved with the Japanese mafia, he refuses to help the hero directly, by implicating himself in that world.
> 
> Isao Sato (an important Oyabun saved by the hero in the first sequence)
> ...


Daraus könnte man eig. auch ein Spiel im Stil von Vampire Bloodlines basteln, aber wenn die wii-Steuerung flutscht und die atmosphärische Umsetzung passt, dann ist es so natürlich auch gut.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (1. August 2006)

*AW: Red Steel Story-/ charakterdetails*

Crytek will für PS3 entwickeln bzw. die CryEngine umsetzen. Gesucht werden geeignete Programmierer. Damit wird wohl auch Crysis früher oder später den Weg auf die Konsole schaffen.
http://www.crytek.com/inside_crytek/item.php?id=42&s=jobs&pID=4


----------



## JohnCarpenter (1. August 2006)

*AW: Red Steel Story-/ charakterdetails*

Die XBOX360 erfreut sich scheinbar doch einer gewissenen Beliebtheit in China - nämlich mit gehackter Firmware. Zumindest kann M$ mit XBOX-Live noch was gegen machen, halt nur bei Online-Playern.
http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=10232


----------



## Onlinestate (2. August 2006)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*

Wieder sind angebliche Wii-Specs aufgetaucht, welche sich auch ziemlich mit den früheren Spuklationen decken. Allerdings sind sie dieses mal etwas detailierter.

Quelle



> So soll Wiis CPU mit dem Codenamen Broadway ein superskalarer Mikroprozessor mit sechs ausführenden Einheiten sein (floating-point unit, branching unit, system register unit, load/store unit, zwei integer units). Die Taktfrequenz soll 729 MHz betragen, während die Kommunikation zwischen Bus und Hauptspeicher mit einem Takt von 243 MHz geschieht; die maximale Durchsatzrate beträgt rund 1,9 Gigabyte pro Sekunde. Bekannt ist auch, dass die CPU einen 256 KB großen Level 2-Cache besitzen wird.
> 
> Die GPU HollyWood soll einen Kerntakt von 243 MHz besitzen und auf 24 MB internen Hauptspeicher zugreifen können, der mit 486 MHz betrieben wird. Daneben soll es noch 3 MB eingebetteten Speicher geben. Der Datendurchsatz zwischen GPU und Hauptspeicher wird etwa 3,9 Gigabyte pro Sekunde betragen. Grundsätzlich soll die GPU identisch mit der des GameCubes sein; die Geschwindigkeit soll aber um 50% zugenommen haben (1,5 mal so schnell).
> 
> 64 MB externer GDDR3-Speicher, der von CPU und GPU genutzt werden kann und 512 MB fest verbauter Flash-Speicher für Spielstände und Downloads runden die inneren Werte ab. Ein Satz noch zum DVD-Laufwerk: Es werden sowohl single-sided 4,7 Gigabyte DVDs als auch double-sided 8,51 Gigabyte DVDs unterstützt. Desweiteren sollen auch die Datenträger, die der GameCube verwendet hat, problemlos laufen. Die maximale Geschwindigkeit des Laufwerks entspricht der eines 6x DVD-Laufwerks.


Text ist von der GS-News.

Hört sich schon ziemlich wenig an, allerdings fand ich die präsentierte Grafik von Mario oder Red-Stell durchaus befriedigend teils überraschend gut. Dazu gab es ein paar gute Schnipsel im E3-Trailer (zB Disaster), welche auch gut aussahen.
Man darf weiter gespannt sein, aber damit könnte seit dem N64 wieder eine Konsole in mein Heim einziehen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. August 2006)

*Electronic Arts spricht über Next Generation Pläne*



> 02.08.06 - Electronic Arts hat in einer Telefonkonferenz über seine Pläne für Next Generation Konsolen gesprochen. Das Wichtigste im Überblick:
> 
> PlayStation3
> 
> ...


_Gamefront_

Zur Aussage von EA zur 360 fällt einem nix mehr ein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. August 2006)

*PS3 News*



> Atari: Keine PS3-Spiele vor 2007
> 
> 03.08.06 - Ataris CEO Bruno Bonnell hat bestätigt, dass man keine PS3-Spiele vor 2007 ausliefern wird.
> 
> ...






> Erstes Spiel von SNK Playmore frühestens 2009
> 
> 02.08.06 - Von SNK Playmore soll ein erstes Spiel für die PS3 frühestens 2009 oder 2010 erscheinen. Das erklärte Marketing Manager Yoshihito Koyama von SNK Playmore im Gespräch mit Kotaku.
> 
> ...



_Gamefront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. August 2006)

*Xbox 360 News*



> Microsoft hat bekanntgegeben, dass Gears of War am 12. November 2006 in den USA erscheint. Die Standard-Version wird für 59,99$ in den Handel kommen, eine limited Edition für 69,99$. Diese enthält neben dem Spiel ein Artbook und eine DVD mit einem Making Of. Zudem wird sie in einer Metall Box erscheinen.
> 
> Update: In Europa erscheint Gears of War am 17. November. Auch hier wird es neben der normalen Edition eine limited Edition inkl. Artbook und Making Of DVD geben.



17. November? War da nicht was? 

Ob das Game offiziell in Deutschland erscheint liegt in den Händen der USK, die noch keine Wertung vergeben haben. Glaube allerdings nicht daran bzw. die Version würde dann keiner mehr spielen wollen.


----------



## ruppelt (3. August 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360 News*

Ich finde es beachtlich was nun alles für Games für den Wii erscheinen sollen!
Es kommt nun ein Publisher nach dem anderen mit Hammer Neuigkeiten.

Ich bin so was von gespannt auf die GC!


----------



## crackajack (4. August 2006)

*Ubisoft mit sieben wii-Starttiteln!*

Hab ich das voll verpennt oder hat Ubisoft wirklich erst jetzt relativ kurz vor Verkaufsbeginn des wii fünf Titel zur Liste hinzugefügt?



			
				[url=http://www.ubisoftgroup.com/index.php?p=59&art_id=60&vars=c2VuZGVyPUFMTCZjb21faWQ9MzYxJmZpbHRlcl90eXBlPSZmaWx0ZXJfbW9udGg9JmZpbHRlcl95ZWFyPQ%3D%3D&PHPSESSID=a543b14b62f260a191214a44aaf54fdc schrieb:
			
		

> ubisoft-pressetext[/url]]....*Rayman Raving Rabbids*™ and *Red Steel*™, both designed specifically for the Wii, Ubisoft will deliver Wii versions of driving game *Monster 4X4 World Circuit*, Sony Pictures Animation’s *Open Season*™, a game based on the popular *Far Cry*® franchise, *Blazing Angels™ Squadrons of WW II* and *GT Pro Series*, developed exclusively for the Wii by MTO....



So wie ich das sehe hat Ubisoft als einziger Drittanbieter schon frühzeitig das Potential von wii erkannt und stehen daher mit (für Nintendoverhältnisse zahlreichen) tollen (*hoff*) Spielen in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Onlinestate (4. August 2006)

*AW: Ubisoft mit sieben wii-Starttiteln!*

Man beachte, dass diese 7 Titel alle ca. zum Launchtermin kommen sollen und zudem ein Prince of Persia für 2007 angekündigt ist.
Ubisoft scheint neben Nintendo die einzigen zu sein, die von Beginn an richtig gute Produkte liefern. Die meisten anderen machen hier noch einfache Ports.

Ich bin gespannt, was die GC noch an Überraschungen bietet. Aber so wie es derzeit aussieht, ist für mich der Wii die perfekte Ergänzung zum PC.


----------



## ruppelt (4. August 2006)

*AW: Ubisoft mit sieben wii-Starttiteln!*

sehe ich auch so. 
Die Games scheinen auch wirklich einfach umzuproggen sein wenn die ein Far Cry so fix hinbekommen. Bis das auf X Box war hats schließlich ne weile gedauert.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. August 2006)

*alter Spielstände auf PS3 übertragbar*

In Sachen Abwärtskompatibliltät bietet Sony dann doch weiterhin gewohnte Qualität:



> 11. How do I save my Playstation2 Memory Card information to Playstation3?
> 
> To use saved data on a Playstation 2 memory card, you must copy the data onto a virtual memory card within the hard disk. This requires a PS2/PSone memory card adaptor to copy the data to your Playstation 3. A memory card adaptor is designed to edit, up/download game saves to and from EMS flash card or smart media card.



Quelle: Sony selbst im PS3-Faq:
http://www.us.playstation.com/PS3/about.html

die News dazu:
http://onpsx.de/news_12039.html


> Ganz einfach - via eingebauter virtueller Memorycard in der PS3! Das zumindest bestätigt Sony auf der amerikanischen offiziellen PS3 Website. Weiterhin wird es möglich sein, alte Spielstände auf die PS3 zu übertragen und vice versa. Dazu benötigt ihr jedoch einen memorycard Adapter, des es seperat zu kaufen geben wird. Auch kann man die Savegames dann auf Smart Media Cards und EMS Flash Karten speichern.




Dieser Adapter ist meines Wissens bisher nicht angekündigt gewesen, kommt der vielleicht aber auch erst nach dem Launch so wie die Fernbedienung bei der PS2? Im FAQ werden auch nicht explizit PS1-Games erwähnt (diese kann man zwar auf PS2-MC speichern, aber man brauchte eine PS1-MC zum Spielen, ne virtuelle PS1-MC sollte dann aber auch kein Problem sein)

Abwärtskompatibliltät hat für mich ohne Spielstände keinen Sinn. Nichts gegen noch mal neu starten, aber z.B. meine 100% GTA-Spielstände oder 200-Stunden FFX oder 350 Stunden Online-Charakter bei MH usw. möchte ich gerne behalten 
Bei der 360 scheint man ja Abwärtskompatibliltät nicht so wichtig zu finden (wenn man sie dort überhaupt so nennen darf)...


Da meine PS2 bzw. das Laufwerk nach 5,5 Jahren doch etwas altersschwach geworden ist, wäre das ein mehr als guter Ersatz. ^^ Zumal es ja noch Verbesserungen wie HD-Grafik etc. geben wird, da muss ich mir ja überlegen für die Pal-Version von FFXII nicht ne PS3 zu kaufen


----------



## JohnCarpenter (5. August 2006)

*AW: alter Spielstände auf PS3 übertragbar*

@Solidus: Du kommst doch eh auf keinen Fall drum herum, ne PS3 zu kaufen, allein schon wegen MGS!   
Ich fänds schon super, wenn die alten Titel alle (sogar mit verbesserter Grafik) noch laufen. Die alten Spielstände interessiern mich da weniger.
Warte aber immer noch auf den Beweis, daß die PS3 wirklich die Leistung umsetzen kann, die sie im Bauch haben soll. Interessantester Titel für mich: Heavenly Sword (zwar nur ein Next-Gen God of  War, könnte ziemlich rocken).


----------



## JohnCarpenter (5. August 2006)

*AW: alter Spielstände auf PS3 übertragbar*

Hier ist mal eine Next-Gen Konsolenvergleichstabelle, für "Neueinsteiger":
http://effectu.googlepages.com/Console_Table.jpg

Sony hält sich ja AFAIK leider immer noch sehr bedeckt, was die Specs der Nvidia-GPU "RSX" angeht. Man munkelt nur, daß diese wohl nur DirectX9-kompatibel sei, weil sie schon länger fertig gestellt ist.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. August 2006)

*AW: alter Spielstände auf PS3 übertragbar*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 05.08.2006 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> @Solidus: Du kommst doch eh auf keinen Fall drum herum, ne PS3 zu kaufen, allein schon wegen MGS!


Ne, der Kauf ist natürlich sicher, mir geht es nur noch darum wann ich sie kaufen möchte. ^^
Bei Titeln wie MGS4 oder FFXIII würde sie genau einen Tag vor dem Erscheinungstermin des Spiels samt HDTV im Zimmer stehen 
Aber von den Starttiteln ist für mich noch kein Kracher dabei, den ich unbedingt haben müsste. Andererseits werde ich sie mir bestimmt noch vor der ersten Preissenkung kaufen (außer es wäre wie bei der ersten Xbox), daher könnte ich sie eigentlich doch gleich holen  Ist auch abhängig von den Angeboten günstiger guter HDTVs, denn der wird gleich mit gekauft, sonst macht nextgen(-grafik) für mich keinen Sinn.
Aber die letzten Top-PS2-Titel wie FFXII noch mit Grafikverbesserungen (wobei mich Vergleichsscreens interessieren würden) zu spielen wäre schon ein netter Anreiz.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. August 2006)

*Vermischte News*

Größenvergleich PS3, PS2 und Xbox 360 :-o




> File this under why-didn't-we-realize-it-earlier. First there was the PlayStation[R], then the PlayStation[R] 2, next the PlayStation[R] Portable and now, the PLAYSTATION[R] 3. Yep, that's the official spelling, because, the biggest Sony console gets the biggest spelling. The reason? Apparently, Sony is constantly irked with people writing "Playstation" and not "PlayStation." So, everyone take note: the correct spelling is PLAYSTATION 3. Sony's all about the screaming and the serial killer caps.
> 
> Rumor also has it that the company's also trademarked PS3[R], which would be a first for them. PSX for PlayStation and PS2 for PlayStation 2 are actually unauthorized trademarks. The company has used PS2 as a logo, but not written. PS3, apparently, is authorized and will appear in the console's upcoming instruction manual in written form. Brian Ashcraft


http://kotaku.com/gaming/top/playstation-3-no-dummy-its-playstation-3-193273.php




> Assassin's Creed (PS3) zeitgleich für Xbox 360?
> 
> 12.08.06 - Das bislang nur für PS3 angekündigte Assassin's Creed Click Picture soll von Ubisoft zeitgleich für die Xbox 360 ausgeliefert werden. Das schreibt Dana Jongewaard vom 'Official PS2 Magazine' in ihrem Blog.
> 
> In den letzten Wochen gab es verstärkt Hinweise seitens der Fachpresse (u.a. EGM, Official Xbox Magazine), dass Assassin's Creed Click Picture auch für die Xbox 360 veröffentlicht wird - Ubisoft hat die Umsetzung bis heute aber nicht bestätigt und steht weiterhin zu einer PS3-Veröffentlichung.


gamefront.de bzw. http://www.1up.com/do/blogEntry?bId=7344653&publicUserId=5380375




> Games Convention: PS3 nicht spielbar
> 
> 11.08.06 - Sony hat auf Anfrage bestätigt, dass die PlayStation3 auf der Games Convention nicht spielbar sein wird. Erst auf der Tokyo Game Show im September soll die Konsole in spielbarer Form präsentiert werden.






> Schwaches PSP-Geschäft - EA erwägt Umdenken
> 
> 11.08.06 - David Gardner, Executive VP & COO von EAs Worldwide Studios, hat sich kritisch über Sonys PSP-Geschäft geäußert.
> 
> ...


jeweils Gamefront

Anmerkung: Zwar ne DS/PSP News, aber einfach nur LOL


----------



## HobbitMeister (13. August 2006)

*AW: Vermischte News*

Ist aber auch wirklich unverständlich, warum Leute mit einer Spielkonsole hauptsächlich Spaß haben wollen. 
Ich würd eine PSP viel lieber zerlegen, mich an der Technik erfreuen und dann bei den Spielen die Wahnsinnsgrafik bewundern, Inhalt Nebensache.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (13. August 2006)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				HobbitMeister am 13.08.2006 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist aber auch wirklich unverständlich, warum Leute mit einer Spielkonsole hauptsächlich Spaß haben wollen.



Stimmt 
Das sind doch nur Statussymbole die man sich in den Schrank oder auf den Tisch legt um damit vor anderen angeben zu können  Wer will den damit schon spielen und damit Spaß haben


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. August 2006)

*Xbox 360 Games selber entwickeln*



> [...]Microsoft erlaubt jedermann, seine eigenen Spiele für Xbox 360 zu programmieren. Kleine Entwicklungsteams brauchen nichts weiter als einen kostenlosen Download für Windows XP, um die Entwicklung eines Spiels zu starten. Allerdings muß man jede Xbox 360, auf der die selbstentwickelten Spiele laufen sollen, mittels eines speziellen Abos, das von Xbox Live geladen werden muß, zum “Entwicklungssystem” aufrüsten. Der Preis dafür soll bei knapp hundert Dollar pro Jahr liegen. Achja, Windows-Spiele kann man damit auch programmieren, und um die laufen zu lassen, muß man nicht mal ein Abo abschließen.[...]



http://www.dreisechzig.net/wp/archives/598

http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2006/aug06/08-13XNAGameStudioPR.mspx

 Mal abwarten, was daraus wird. Klingt allerdings gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2006)

*[360] HD- LW für 200  ? / Pad könnte für Shooter überarbeitet werden*



> Die taiwanesische DigiTimes schreibt, das das externe HD-DVD-Laufwerk der Xbox 360 USD 200 (Euro 157 / Yen 23.311) kosten soll.
> 
> Dei Seite stützt ihre Aussage auf Angaben von Spieleentwicklern und -anbietern Taiwans. Offiziell hat Microsoft noch keinen Preis für das Laufwerk genannt, das nur für die Filmwiedergabe genutzt werden soll. Release: Weihnachtsgeschäft 2006 (USA)





> Auf dem Gamefest in Seattle hat Microsofts Hardware Product Manager Robert S. Walker verschiedene Peripherie für die Xbox 360 vorgestellt (Lenkrad, Kamera, usw.). In seiner Präsentation gab er Hinweise darauf, dass Microsoft womöglich den Controller überarbeiten wird.
> 
> Walker sprach über Ego-Shooter und ihre Steuerung. Sie ist auf Konsolen nicht so gut wie auf dem PC, wo der Spieler mit Mauz und Tastatur steuert. Allerdings hat Microsoft keine Pläne, eine Maus und Tastatur für die Xbox 360 herauszubringen oder solches Zubehör zu erlauben.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. August 2006)

*AW: [360] HD- LW für 200  ? / Pad könnte für Shooter überarbeitet werden*



			
				Bonkic am 15.08.2006 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die taiwanesische DigiTimes schreibt, das das externe HD-DVD-Laufwerk der Xbox 360 USD 200 (Euro 157 / Yen 23.311) kosten soll.


Wurde eigentlich schon gesagt / verneint, ob das Laufwerk auch mit Vista genutzt werden kann?


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2006)

*AW: [360] HD- LW für 200  ? / Pad könnte für Shooter überarbeitet werden*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.08.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde eigentlich schon gesagt / verneint, ob das Laufwerk auch mit Vista genutzt werden kann?



hmmm - hab` mal noch nix in der richtung gehört. 
stellt sich halt auch die frage, was hd- lwe für pc`s bis dahin kosten.


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2006)

*Niedriger Wii-Preis durch günstigere CPU?*



> Nach einem Bericht von Nikkei soll die CPU von Wii mittlerweile so günstig in der Herstellung sein, dass Nintendo den Hardware-Preis bei Yen 19.800 (Euro 133 / USD 169) statt Yen 25.000 (Euro 168 / USD 214) ansiedeln könnte.
> 
> Offiziell hat Nintendo noch keinen Preis für Wii genannt: Im Mai bestätigte Nintendo lediglich, dass die Konsole unter Yen 25.000 (Euro 168 / USD 214) in Japan kosten soll.



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2006)

*[Wii] Dies und Das*



> Heute wurden weitere Details zur Technik von Nintendos neuer Konsole Wii bekannt. So wird die Sprachkommunikation kabellos erfolgen und das Zubehör des Wii wird mit dem Nintendo DS kompatibel sein, was widerum auch umgekehrt funktionieren soll. Weiterhin werden viele Spiele, vor allem für jüngere Zielgruppen, ein hauseigenes System namens Voice to Text Communication beinhalten. Dabei handelt es sich um eine komplexe Spracherkennung die in der Lage ist den Klang, die Lautstärke der Stimme sowie den Abstand zum Mikrofon zu erkennen.



_gamepro_


----------



## Bonkic (16. August 2006)

*[Wii] Online spielen für lau !!!*



> Der Spielkonsolenhersteller Nintendo wird für Online-Spiele mit seiner Next-Generation-Konsole Wii keinen kostenpflichtigen Dienst einrichten. Dies teilte Reginald Fils-Aime, Präsident und CEO von Nintendo of America, in einem Interview mit der US-Zeitung USA Today mit. Demnach folge das Unternehmen nicht Microsofts Vorbild, das mit "Xbox Live" einen kostenpflichtigen Spieledienst betreibt. Laut Fils-Aime strebe Nintendo an, den Kunden das Online-Spielen ohne irgendwelche Verzögerungen zu ermöglichen. Statt als Einnahmequelle über Abo-Modelle betrachte man Online-Spiele eher als Möglichkeit, den Spielspaß zu steigern und so die Verkäufe von Hardware und Spielen anzuheizen.



_heise_


----------



## vdbiesen (16. August 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Online spielen für lau !!!*



			
				Bonkic am 16.08.2006 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ....kostenloser Onlinedienst.....



^^ finde ich sehr gut  
kA ob das hier schobn einer gepostet hat, aber mal wieder ein geiler clip, den jeder sehen sollte    

nettes inoffizielles Werbevideo für Wii


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (16. August 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Online spielen für lau !!!*



			
				vdbiesen am 16.08.2006 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 16.08.2006 11:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist wirklich klasse 

Aber da fällt mir in diesem Zuge gerade folgende Meldung ein:



			
				Demonews schrieb:
			
		

> Sony hat eine neue Version seiner Website yourpsp.com online gestellt, die zum einen mehr Flash-Elemente bietet und zum anderen nun den sogenannten PSP-Shop beinhaltet. Dort wird momentan noch großzügig angepriesen, dass zur Feier der Eröffnung dieses Shops für einen bestimmten Zeitraum noch alle Downloads kostenlos bleiben werden.
> 
> Dies hört sich zwar toll an, doch in Wirklichkeit ist das ein Rückschritt für die Handheld-Besitzer. Denn alle Demos, Videoclips oder Updates, die man auf der Website bisher gratis herunterladen durfte, werden in Zukunft über den PSP-Shop kostenpflichtig verkauft. Wie dieses Verfahren abläuft, ab wann es startet und wie hoch die Kosten sein werden, ist momentan noch nicht bekannt.



Quelle: Demonews

Scheint sich wohl wirklich zu lohnen *alles* kostenpflichtig anzubieten  Das erinnert mich an die Drogeriemärkte, die kostenlose Probeartikel der Firmen "verkauft" haben


----------



## Bonkic (16. August 2006)

*[Alle] Neues vom Anaylsten....*



> Die Marktforschungsunternehmen Yankee Group sagt voraus, dass die PlayStation3 mit geringem Vorsprung die Marktführerschaft in Nordamerika erreichen wird.
> 
> Zwar profitiert die Xbox 360 von einem 12-monatigen Frühstart, doch soll die PS3 2011 Marktführer sein: 30 Mio. Konsolen soll Sony bis 2011 in Nordamerika abgesetzt haben, was 44 Prozent der Next Generation Verkäufe ausmacht.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## JohnCarpenter (16. August 2006)

*AW: [Alle] Neues vom Anaylsten....*

Warum muß man die Deutschen lieben?   
http://blogs.ign.com/Matt-IGN/2006/08/15/28146/


----------



## Bonkic (17. August 2006)

*[Wii] Virtual Console*



> Nintendo plant für sein Virtual Console System nicht nur Klassiker anzubieten, sondern auch mal Neuentwicklungen. George Harrison, Vice President von Nintendo OA, sagte laut 1up, dass solche neuen Spiele aber erst nach dem Hardware-Start von Wii erscheinen sollen.
> 
> Derzeit will sich Nintendo vollständig darauf konzentrieren, den Wii-Verkaufsstart durchzuführen. Außerdem birgt die Konsole noch einige Geheimnisse: 'Bedenken Sie, dass es noch andere Geheimnisse der Virtual Console gibt, die wir nicht eher enthüllen werden, bis vor uns näher an der Markteinführung befinden', erklärt Harriso



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (17. August 2006)

*[PS 3] F.E.A.R. als Starttitel*



> Vor langer Zeit berichteten wir bereits über Gerüchte, die die PlayStation 3-Umsetzung des Egoshooters F.E.A.R. betreffen. Damals wurden wir von Tanja Hohmann, der Senior PR Managerin von Vivendi Universal Games, mit "Kein Kommentar" abgespeist.
> 
> Heute wurde es dann offiziell, die PlayStation 3-Version soll sich in der Entwicklungsphase befinden. Simultan zur Xbox 360 wird nun auch die Next-Gen-Konsole von Sony bedient. Ein Releasetermin steht derzeit noch nicht fest, man geht allerdings vom Ende des Jahres aus.



_demonews_

hmm- vielleicht ist dem titel mangels konkurrenz tatsächlich ein erfolg beschert. 
denn die umsetzung eines (älteren) pc- shooters müsste schon gewaltig aufgebohrt werden, um mit konsolenentwicklungen mitzuhalten.


----------



## Bonkic (18. August 2006)

*[PS 3 / Wii] US - `Most Wanted`*



> PlayStation3
> 1. Assassin's Creed (Ubisoft)
> 2. Resistance: Fall of Man (Sony)
> 3. Call of Duty 3 (Activision)
> ...



_gamefly_


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (18. August 2006)

*EA kritisiert PSP und lobt DS*



			
				4Players schrieb:
			
		

> *EA: Kritik an PSP, Lob für NDS*
> 
> In einem Interview mit dem britischen Branchenmagazin MCV äußerte sich EAs Entwicklungsleiter David Gardner kürzlich kritisch gegenüber Sony und kündigte an, EAs Prioritäten im Handheldsektor zu überdenken. Grund dafür sei der anhaltende Erfolg von Nintendos DS , dem Sony einfach zu wenig entgegen setzen würde. "Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich Sony leisten kann abzuwarten", so Gardener, der damit vor allem auf den seiner Meinung zur Zeit nicht konkurrenzfähigen Preis und Absatz der PSP anspielt.
> 
> Aber nicht nur der hohe PSP-Preis scheint Gardener ein Dorn im Auge zu sein. So gesteht er zwar ein, von der Technologie des Sony-Handhelds anfangs begeistert gewesen zu sein, doch die Verbraucher hätten mittlerweile bewiesen, dass ihnen reiner Spielspaß weit wichtiger sei. "Wir dürfen niemals vergessen, uns auf den Spielspaß zu konzentrieren und daher wird EA mehr Zeit in DS-Spiele und kreative Titel investieren, die von den Vorzügen der Hardware tatsächlich Gebrauch machen", mahnt Gardener.



Quelle: 4Players


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (18. August 2006)

*Wii möglicherweise günstiger als erwartet?*



> *Wii: Günstiger als erwartet?*
> 
> Die Kollegen von CVG berichten unter Berufung auf Finanzexperten der Nikko Citigroup, dass die Produktionskosten der Wii-CPU so stark gesunken seien, dass man die Prognosen für den Verkaufspreis der Konsole von 25.000 Yen (knapp 170 Euro) auf nur mehr 19.500 Yen (gut 130 Euro) herunter gesetzt habe. Nintendo hat bisher allerdings nur verlauten lassen, dass der Preis des Wii in Japan unter 25.000 Yen und in den USA unter 250 Dollar (knapp 200 Euro) liegen werde. Für Europa wurde hingegen noch gar kein offizielles Preislimit genannt. Vielleicht setzt Nintendos Auftritt auf der Games Convention nächste Woche den Preisspekulationen ja endlich ein überraschendes Ende.



Quelle: 4Players


----------



## Horus21 (19. August 2006)

*Vorbesteller Angebote*

Habt ihr schon irgendwas von besonderen Vorbesteller Angeboten für den Wii gehört, oder glaubt, dass es sie geben wird?

Ich dachte an solche Aktionen, wie bei Karstadt, wo es zu einem vorbestellten DS Lite ein Spiel dazu gab.

Ich freue mich wirklich auf den Wii, da es endlich mal wieder eine Konsole ist, die was komplett neues bietet.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Vorbesteller Angebote*



			
				Horus21 am 19.08.2006 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr schon irgendwas von besonderen Vorbesteller Angeboten für den Wii gehört, oder glaubt, dass es sie geben wird?



Bisher noch nicht.



			
				Horus21 am 19.08.2006 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte an solche Aktionen, wie bei Karstadt, wo es zu einem vorbestellten DS Lite ein Spiel dazu gab.



Ich könnte mir Vorstellen, dass einige "Läden" und "Shops" wieder solche Aktionen starten, aber ob es von Offizieller Seite eine Aktion gibt, wie z:b. bei der Vorbestellung der PS3 weiß ich nicht


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. August 2006)

*Interview mit Kaz Hirai von Sony CEA*



> 19.08.06 - Gamespot veröffentlicht ein Interview mit Kaz Hirai, dem Präsidenten von Sony CEA. Ergänzend zu bereits bekannten Aussagen, alles Neue in der Zusammenfassung:
> 
> - Sonys Ziel ist es, mit der PS3 mindestens denselben Marktanteil zu erreichen wie mit der PS1 und PS2; wenn nicht sogar den Marktanteil der PS2 zu übertreffen.
> 
> ...



Gamefront.de


----------



## Leddernilpferd (21. August 2006)

*AW: Interview mit Kaz Hirai von Sony CEA*

3. bilder zu  battlefield "bad company" das für ps3 und 360 entwickelt wird.

http://www.gfdata.de/archiv08-2006-gamefront/giunlimited-bbc-01.jpg

http://www.gfdata.de/archiv08-2006-gamefront/giunlimited-bbc-02.jpg

http://www.gfdata.de/archiv08-2006-gamefront/giunlimited-bbc-03.jpg


glaub ich net!!!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2006)

*AW: Interview mit Kaz Hirai von Sony CEA*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 21.08.2006 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> 3. bilder zu  battlefield "bad company" das für ps3 und 360 entwickelt wird.
> 
> glaub ich net!!!


Bilder gehen nicht.
Hier kann man sich die Bilder anschauen:
http://www.consolewars.de/generalpurpose/pictureviewer.php?id=40711&cid=&sid=&rid=12994&type=news&redirect=%2Fnews%2Fnewsdisplay.php%3Fshowpage%3D%26idx%3D12994%23ganc#screenview
http://www.consolewars.de/generalpurpose/pictureviewer.php?id=40710&cid=&sid=&rid=12994&type=news&redirect=%2Fnews%2Fnewsdisplay.php%3Fshowpage%3D%26idx%3D12994%23ganc#screenview
http://www.consolewars.de/generalpurpose/pictureviewer.php?id=40709&cid=&sid=&rid=12994&type=news&redirect=%2Fnews%2Fnewsdisplay.php%3Fshowpage%3D%26idx%3D12994%23ganc#screenview
Ich bin zwar auch skeptisch, doch nach der Meldung:


> EA lizenziert Unreal Engine 3
> 
> 19.08.06 - Electronic Arts gibt bekannt, dass man die Unreal Engine 3 von Epic für einige seiner Next Generation Spiele lizenziert hat.


 (Gamefront)
könnte es ja hinkommen.


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (21. August 2006)

*AW: Interview mit Kaz Hirai von Sony CEA*

ich habe jetzt nicht die 144 Seiten durchgelesen und hab mal kurz 2 Fragen...

1. Was hat das mit der Aktion bei Vorbestellung zu tun? Gibt es da ein Spiel gratis, dass es sonst nicht gäbe wenn ich im Laden kaufe? Wenn ja, egal welches oder nur bestimmte?

2. "Singstar" für die PS3 soll man ja mit Liederdownloads beliebig erweitern können? Habe bisher nur eine kleine News gelesen zu dem Spiel. Kann man da nahezu jedes Lied nehmen, oder nur von Sony ausgewählte? Und hat eine PS3 W-Lan, weil ich kein Kabel von meinem Wohnzimmer ins Büro legen kann?

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2006)

*AW: Interview mit Kaz Hirai von Sony CEA*



			
				SteGERSTENBERG am 21.08.2006 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Was hat das mit der Aktion bei Vorbestellung zu tun? Gibt es da ein Spiel gratis, dass es sonst nicht gäbe wenn ich im Laden kaufe? Wenn ja, egal welches oder nur bestimmte?


Das war am Anfang der Aktion so (Ab dem 01.07.06). Ob es diese Aktion bei MM, Saturn und CO noch gibt, weiß ich nicht. Amazon hatte da nachgezogen und auch ein Spiel gratis dazugegeben. Zumindest auf der Amazon-Seite ist davon inzwischen nichts mehr zu lesen. Für Leute, die rechtzeitig vorbestellt haben, gab es die Möglichkeit sich ein SONY-Spiel zum Launch auszusuchen.  Also kein Spiel von EA oder Ubi Soft.

Nachtrag: Inzwischen spricht Amazon hier von einem 20€ Gutschein, wenn man im August bestellt.



> 2. "Singstar" für die PS3 soll man ja mit Liederdownloads beliebig erweitern können? Habe bisher nur eine kleine News gelesen zu dem Spiel. Kann man da nahezu jedes Lied nehmen, oder nur von Sony ausgewählte? Und hat eine PS3 W-Lan, weil ich kein Kabel von meinem Wohnzimmer ins Büro legen kann?


Über Songs bzw. überhaupt die Downloadmöglichkeiten wurde noch nichts gross gesagt. Es wird bei den Liedern gehen, da gab es ja schon Beispiele auf der E3. Aber in welchem Umfang (und zu was der Spaß kostet) wurde nichts gesagt. Ich wurde nicht davon ausgehen, dass man gleich auf das komplette Sortiment von Sony zugreifen kann. Da wird es wohl eher nach und nach neue Angebote geben.
WLAN hat die PS3, allerdings nur die Version für 599€. Die Version für 499€ hat kein WLAN und es ist nicht bekannt, ob – und zu welchem Preis – man einen Adapter nachkaufen kann.


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (21. August 2006)

*AW: Interview mit Kaz Hirai von Sony CEA*

danke für die schnelle antwort...

meinst du es kommen wieder ähnliche angebote, die ein Spiel enthalten? Sonst müsste man ja auch noch mal 50€ (oder was kosten PS3-Spiele?) für das erste Spiel drauflegen. Und da eins doch recht bescheiden ist, müsste man eigentlich gleich 2 rechnen... Bei der Xbox damals war Halo dabei, gabs bei der Xbox 360 auch eins dazu?
Gibt es jetzt schon eine feste Liste der Spiele die bei Release der PS3 erhältlich sein werden?

ich seh schon, bei so vielen Fragen sollte ich vllt mal den kompletten thread lesen und mich selbst informieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2006)

*AW: Interview mit Kaz Hirai von Sony CEA*



			
				SteGERSTENBERG am 21.08.2006 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du es kommen wieder ähnliche angebote, die ein Spiel enthalten?


Frag doch sonst einfach mal im Saturn und CO. Vielleicht haben die ja noch ihre Aktion. Da es die Vorbestellung noch immer gibt tipp ich darauf, dass bislang noch nicht gerade viele Leute eine reserviert haben. (Immerhin hat Sony vor wenigen Tagen die Auslieferungsmenge für 2006 halbiert von 4 auf 2 Millionen!
Man wird sicherlich Monate nach dem Launch wieder solche Angebote bekommen. Ist bei der 360 im Moment ja auch so, da bundeln einige Läden die Konsole mit einem Spiel nach Wahl für 399€.
Nur bis zum Jahresende würde ich nicht mit einer neuen Aktion rechnen. Wie schnell es so eine Aktion auch wieder geben wird hängt sicherlich auch etwas von den Verkaufszahlen ab. 



> Sonst müsste man ja auch noch mal 50€ (oder was kosten PS3-Spiele?) für das erste Spiel drauflegen.


Die genauen Preise wurden noch nicht genannt. Lediglich in einer Newsmeldung wurde mal gesagt de Games werden unter 100€ kosten. Also 50€ würde ich so als Minimum ansehen. Eher in Richtung 60€, wobei manche Händler sicherlich auch versuchen sich der 70 anzunähern, wie sie es bei 360 Games auch machen.



> Und da eins doch recht bescheiden ist, müsste man eigentlich gleich 2 rechnen...


Man sollte vielleicht auch mal abwarten, welche Games im November wirklich in den Läden stehen werden.



> Bei der Xbox damals war Halo dabei, gabs bei der Xbox 360 auch eins dazu?


Also zum Launch gab es weder zur Xbox noch zur 360 ein Spiel dazu. In Europa wurde kurz nach dem Launch allerdings der Preis merklich gesenkt (IMO um die 80) und da bekamen die Käufer nachträglich alle ein kostenloses Game + Gamepad. Bei der 360 gab es auch kein Spiel zur Konsole. Inzwischen gibt es allerdings solche Angebote (Siehe oben) für 399€, wo ein Game nach Wahl dabei ist.



> Gibt es jetzt schon eine feste Liste der Spiele die bei Release der PS3 erhältlich sein werden?


Nein. Wirklich sicher ist noch nichts.
Rechnen kann man aber etwa mit
Eye of Judgment
Formel 1 2006
Genji 2
Lair
MotorStorm
Resistance Fall of Man
SingStar
The Eye of Judgement
Warhawk
und dazu von andern Publishern
Call of Duty 3
FEAR
EA Sportspiele (MAdden, Fight Night etc.)



> ich seh schon, bei so vielen Fragen sollte ich vllt mal den kompletten thread lesen und mich selbst informieren.


Nicht so schlimm, besser als für jede Frage einen Thread zu eröffnen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. August 2006)

*PS3 News*



> Sony: '4 Mio. PS3 bis Jahresende, Kaz Hirai wurde missverstanden'
> 
> 22.08.06 - Ein Sony-Sprecher hat sich zu den Aussagen von Kaz Hirai über die Auslieferungsmenge der PlayStation3 geäußert. Der Präsident von Sony CEA sagte in einem Interview am Wochenende, dass Sony in diesem Kalenderjahr 2 Mio. Einheiten der PS3 weltweit ausliefern will.
> 
> ...






> Resistance Fall of Man belegt 22 GB auf Blu-ray Disc / Neue Bilder und ein Video
> 
> 22.08.06 - Hier sind ein neues Video und sechs Bilder zum Shooter Resistance Fall of Man Click Picture vom Insomniac, das auf einer Veranstaltung von Sony im 'Bryant Park Hotel' aufgenommen wurde.
> 
> ...



Gamefront.de


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. August 2006)

*AW: PS3 News*

Ein neuer MGS4-Trailer von der G|C:
http://www.gamevideos.com/video/id/5233 (vorladen lassen)

Wenn auch kurz und nur abgefilmt, kommt imo gut rüber, dass das neue Kriegszenario scheinbar wirklich super umgesetzt wird.
Auch eingefangen wurde dieses kalte, Leben sind im Krieg nicht wertvoll. usw. (schwer zu beschreiben), es ist imo schon ziemlich krass dargestellt (nicht im Sinne vom Splattergrad), wie mal eben die Soldaten getötet werden und sie trotzdem nicht nur wie Puppen wirken Z.B. am Anfang, als der Truck einfach stur über den Kameraden drüber fährt.
Außerdem sind die organischen Mechs einfach fies 

Es kommt kein einziger der Charaktere vor, daher glaube ich, dass da noch ein (bzw. erweiterter) Trailer folgen wird.


----------



## Bonkic (24. August 2006)

*[Wii] Offizielles zum Preis - " Maximal 250 €"*



> Endlich ist es soweit, Nintendo hat sich erstmals zum Verkaufspreis der Next-Generation-Konsole Wii geäußert. Demnach soll der Straßenpreis nicht über 250 Euro liegen. Bernd Fakesch, Chef von Nintendo Deutschland sagte auf der Games Convention "Wii wird nicht mehr als Euro 250 kosten".
> 
> Bis Jahresende sollen 4 Mio. Konsolen den Besitzer wechseln und bis Ende März 2007 sollen es sogar insgesamt 6 Mio. Exemplare werden. Dieser prognostizierte Verkaufsstart soll auch an der Börse seine Wirkung zeigen, so berichtet sogar die weltweit größte internationale Nachrichtenagentur Reuters in einem Artikel über Nintendos neue Konsole.
> 
> Leider gibt es bislang aber immer noch keinen konkreten Verkaufstermin. Laut Fakesch ist über den Zeitpunkt der Markteinführung noch nicht endgültig entschieden.




_gamesfire_


das hatte sich wohl jeder so gedacht, wobei 250 € - gerade im vergleich zur xbox 360 - fast schon zu viel sind.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. August 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Offizielles zum Preis - " Maximal 250 €"*



			
				Bonkic am 24.08.2006 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> das hatte sich wohl jeder so gedacht, wobei 250 € - gerade im vergleich zur xbox 360 - fast schon zu viel sind.


Also 249€ fände ich auch recht happig. (Wenn sie schon von max 250 sprechen, dann gehe ich von 249 aus.) Allerdings steht ja aber auch noch nicht fest, was alles im Pack enthalten ist und welche Zusatzkosten auf einen zukommen (Kabel, Pads, etc.)

Was mich aber ein wenig wundert. Habe gestern überhaupt nichts von einer Sony PK auf der GC gelesen? Ist die ausgefallen oder was?


----------



## GreenSoda (24. August 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Offizielles zum Preis - " Maximal 250 €"*



			
				Bonkic am 24.08.2006 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> das hatte sich wohl jeder so gedacht, wobei 250 € - gerade im vergleich zur xbox 360 - fast schon zu viel sind.


In der Tat -finde den Preis auch ziemlich enttäsuchend...hätte eher mit unter 200€ gerechnet und 150€ für möglich gehalten. Wenn man sich mal das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis anschaut und dann mit der XboX360 vergleicht ist das schon ein wenig happig...naja...alle Konsolen müssen wohl zu Beginn überteuert in den Regalen stehen.

...vielleicht klappts ja nach Weihnachten.


----------



## Bonkic (24. August 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Offizielles zum Preis - " Maximal 250 €"*



			
				GreenSoda am 24.08.2006 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 24.08.2006 09:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




warten wirs doch mal ab.
vielleicht lassen sich ja noch 199 € realisieren, das wäre für meine begriffe ok.
aussserdem wissen wir ja noch nicht, was alles im lieferumfang enthalten sein wird (evtl. wii sports oder sogar super mario galaxy ?  ein 2 controller ? ).


----------



## Onlinestate (24. August 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Offizielles zum Preis - " Maximal 250 €"*



			
				Bonkic am 24.08.2006 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> warten wirs doch mal ab.
> vielleicht lassen sich ja noch 199 € realisieren, das wäre für meine begriffe ok.
> aussserdem wissen wir ja noch nicht, was alles im lieferumfang enthalten sein wird (evtl. wii sports oder sogar super mario galaxy ?  ein 2 controller ? ).


Mario wirds schonma nicht sein, da es afaik nicht zum Launch fertig wird.
Wii Sports wäre denkbar. Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass es zwei Versionen geben könnte. Einmal eine Version für 200 Euro mit nur einem Controller und eine für 250 mit zwein, einem Spiel, evtl auch einen Classic-Controller und noch ein paar Extras (zB Gutschein für die Virtual Console).
Falls der Wii 250 kosten sollte, wäre das auch schlecht mit den News zu vereinbaren, wonach die Kosten deutlich gesunken wären.
Allerdings könnte man die Aussage im Prinzip auch komplett vergessen, da ja schließlich schon immer gesagt wurde, dass es weniger als 250 Euro sind. Man hätte anstelle der Aussage auch ein "Kein Kommentar" setzen können. Damit werden nur wieder Diskussion angeheizt und der Wii gehyped.


----------



## Bonkic (24. August 2006)

*[PS 3] Probleme bei der Produktion ?*



> Wie die CNBC Financial News berichten, fiel Sonys Aktienkurs um 3,1 Prozent auf USD 44,42: Der Grund war ein Bericht, nach dem Sonys laut Mitsubishi UFJ nicht in der Lage sei, in diesem Geschäftsjahr (endet am 31.03.07) die prognostizierten 6 Mio. Einheiten der PS3 herzustellen.
> 
> Die Mitsubishi-Gruppe schätzt, dass Sony tatsächlich nur die Hälfte (3 Mio. Einheiten) der Konsole im laufenden Geschäftsjahr produzieren kann.
> 
> Eine Bestätigung aus unabhängigen Quellen gibt es für diese Annahme nicht. Ebenso hat Sony den Bericht bislang nicht bestätigt oder kommentiert und hält weiter daran fest, 6 Mio. PS3 bis Ende März 2007 herzustellen.



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (24. August 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Offizielles zum Preis - " Maximal 250 €"*



			
				Onlinestate am 24.08.2006 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario wirds schonma nicht sein, da es afaik nicht zum Launch fertig wird.



sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber bei nintendo weiss man nie....



> ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass es zwei Versionen geben könnte. Einmal eine Version für 200 Euro mit nur einem Controller und eine für 250 mit zwein, evtl auch einen Classic-Controller und noch ein paar Extras (zB Gutschein für die Virtual Console).



das glaub` ich jetzt weniger, nintendo wird kaum die fehler von microsoft und sony wiederholen. 
und in meinen augen sind 2 verschiedene versionen ein fehler. 



> Falls der Wii 250 kosten sollte, wäre das auch schlecht mit den News zu vereinbaren, wonach die Kosten deutlich gesunken wären.
> Allerdings könnte man die Aussage im Prinzip auch komplett vergessen, da ja schließlich schon immer gesagt wurde, dass es weniger als 250 Euro sind. Man hätte anstelle der Aussage auch ein "Kein Kommentar" setzen können. Damit werden nur wieder Diskussion angeheizt und der Wii gehyped.



wie gesagt abwarten, was anderes bleibt uns ja eh nicht übrig.

aber ein `nackter` wii für 249 € wäre schon eine kleine enttäuschung für mich, das muss ich zugeben - gerade wenn dieselbe konsole in den usa evtl. für 199 €  zu haben sein wird.


----------



## RickSkywalker (24. August 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Offizielles zum Preis - " Maximal 250 €"*

Ich war heute auf der GC, und was da in Sachen NextGen abgezogen wurde war wirklich arm. Der Wii wird doch nicht gezeigt und am PS3-"Stand" konnt man nur Videos auf Sofas gucken. Die NextGen-Spiele wurden deshalb alle auf der XBox360 gezeigt. "World in Conflict" ist ja ein sauiger Hype-Title. War spielerisch wie grafisch die Gurke schlechthin.


----------



## Onlinestate (24. August 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Offizielles zum Preis - " Maximal 250 €"*

Es stand aber schon vorher fest, dass Wii und PS3 auf der GC nicht dem Publikum zugänglich sein wird.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. August 2006)

*Wii - keine 3rd-Party-Onlinegames vor 2007?*



> Gerade erst haben wir davon berichtet, dass Call of Duty 3 für den Wii über keinen Online-Modus verfügen wird, nun Wurde bekannt, dass auch die Wii-Version von Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam keinen Online-Modus besitzen wird. Gründe dafür wollte Activision zwar nicht verraten, aber IGN will von mehreren Entwicklern erfahren haben, dass Nintendo die 'Wi-Fi Connection libraries' erst Anfang 2007 an dritthersteller herausgeben werden, was bedeutet, dass zum Launch kein 3rd-Party Titel online spielbar sein wird.


consolewars.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. August 2006)

*GC: Sony CED kommentiert Microsofts 'Fußball nur bei uns'-Ankündigung*



> 25.08.06 - Guido Alt, Senior PR Manager von Sony CED, hat sich zu Microsofts Ankündigung 'Fußall nur bei uns' geäußert, in der es um die 12-monatige Xbox 360-Exklusivität von Pro Evolution Soccer 6 (Konami) und FIFA 07 (EA) geht.
> 
> 'Wir kümmern uns, wie es vielleicht jeder Plattformhersteller tun sollte, um unsere eigenen Inhalte', erklärt Alt gegenüber Spiegel.de. Bei Sony sei man 'verwundert, dass Microsoft so genau über unser noch gar nicht bekanntgegebenes Start-Line-up informiert ist'.
> 
> Schließlich habe man mit World Tour Soccer zum Beispiel eine eigene Fußballreihe, wenn auch bislang nur für PSP.


Gamefront

Also können PS3 Besitzer noch auf einen "World Tour Soccer" Port zum Start hoffen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. August 2006)

*Next-Gen News*



> Crytek: 'Next-Gen-Konsolen sind zu schwach für Crysis'
> 
> 25.08.06 - Der Shooter Crysis wird derzeit nur für den PC entwickelt, weil das System die beste Hardware-Leistung bieten würde. Das erklärte Bernd Diemer, Senior Game Designer von Crytek, im Gespräch mit Heise Online.
> 
> ...


gamefront.de

Anmerkung: Dann möchte ich aber nicht wissen, welche Hardware das Game für maximale Qualität verlangt. 
Ein Knüller ist auch die Aussage:


> Das Unified Driver Model von DirectX 10 führe dazu, dass Entwickler sich nicht mehr über die verschiedenen Funktionen der einzelnen Grafikchiphersteller Gedanken machen müssten. Das Spiel würde – so die Theorie – auf Karten von ATI oder Nvidia gleich aussehen. *Genaues könne man aber erst sagen, wenn die erste DirectX-10-Hardware verfügbar sei. Selbst Crytek als Entwickler habe noch keine Informationen, wann dies der Fall sein wird.*


----------



## JohnCarpenter (26. August 2006)

*AW: Next-Gen News*



> Das Unified Driver Model von DirectX 10 führe dazu, dass Entwickler sich nicht mehr über die verschiedenen Funktionen der einzelnen Grafikchiphersteller Gedanken machen müssten. Das Spiel würde – so die Theorie – auf Karten von ATI oder Nvidia gleich aussehen. *Genaues könne man aber erst sagen, wenn die erste DirectX-10-Hardware verfügbar sei. Selbst Crytek als Entwickler habe noch keine Informationen, wann dies der Fall sein wird.*


Eigentlich doch ein Witz, wenn man bedenkt, dass M$ mit der Einführung der *ersten* DirectX-Version genau das beabsichtigt hatte.


----------



## crackajack (28. August 2006)

*AW: Next-Gen News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.08.2006 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> > Crytek: 'Next-Gen-Konsolen sind zu schwach für Crysis'
> >
> > Der Shooter Crysis wird derzeit nur für den PC entwickelt, weil das System die beste Hardware-Leistung bieten würde.
> >
> > 'Next-Generation-Konsolen wie die Xbox 360 als auch die Playstation 3 bieten nicht genügend Leistung, die wir für die Grafikqualität des Spiels anpeilen.'


Als Nintendofanboy lese ich da folgende Botschaft heraus:
wii hat ausreichend Leistung für Crysis.   


> > Allerdings werde die dem Spiel zugrundeliegende Engine auch auf andere Plattformen portiert, so dass sie andere Konsolen-Entwicklungen verwenden könnten.


Crytek ist dazu fähig die Engine so zu fordern das auch die PS3/Xbox360 überfordert werden, aber alle anderen Studios werden zu doff sein um sie voll auszureizen, also wird die Engine bei denen natürlich PS3/XBox360 kompatibel sein.  


> Anmerkung: Dann möchte ich aber nicht wissen, welche Hardware das Game für maximale Qualität verlangt.


Am PC soll es ja auch mit relativ zurückhaltenden Minimalanforderungen gehen (also ein Mittelklasse-PC beim VÖ-termin oder so ähnlich)  und so gut sind die Konsolen doch sicherlich auch.  
Wenn Crytek nicht für Konsolen proggen will, dann müssen die doch nicht so um die Wahrheit herumreden?!?! 


> Ein Knüller ist auch die Aussage:
> 
> 
> > Das Unified Driver Model von DirectX 10 führe dazu, dass Entwickler sich nicht mehr über die verschiedenen Funktionen der einzelnen Grafikchiphersteller Gedanken machen müssten. Das Spiel würde – so die Theorie – auf Karten von ATI oder Nvidia gleich aussehen. *Genaues könne man aber erst sagen, wenn die erste DirectX-10-Hardware verfügbar sei. Selbst Crytek als Entwickler habe noch keine Informationen, wann dies der Fall sein wird.*


Womit testen die dann den D3D10 Modus?
Wird da einfach laut den D3D10 Spezifikationen programmiert und wenn die HW da ist, lassen die sich überraschen, ob es überhaupt läuft?!?!
*null Plan hab*  

Edit:
Weil einer der Yerli-brüder gestern bei GIGA zu Gast war->
sinngemäß: "Die Next-Gen Konsolen sind sehr wohl dazu fähig die Grafikqualität von Crysis darzustellen, jedoch geht keine 1:1 Umsetzung, da die Speichergrößen der Konsolen dazu nicht ausreichen. Man müsste die Level vollkommen überarbeiten und da sind noch keine konkreten Pläne am Laufen."

So ergibt das natürlich mehr Sinn.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (29. August 2006)

*Optisch verbesserte Gamecube-Spiele auf dem Wii?*



			
				Console-Universe schrieb:
			
		

> *Shigeru Miyamoto erwägt Überarbeitung von Gamecube-Spielen*
> 
> Shigeru Miyamoto von Nintendo hat sich in der Nintendo Dream dafür ausgesprochen, dass man einige Gamecube-Spiele für Wii mit dem neuen Controller an die Steuerung anpassen könnte.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Console-Universe


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (29. August 2006)

*2 Millionen WiFi-Nutzer*



			
				4Players schrieb:
			
		

> *Nintendo: zwei Mio. WiFi-Nutzer*
> 
> Geht gut ab: Neun Monate nach dem Start und fünf Monate nach dem Durchbrechen der Millionengrenze verzeichnet Nintendo den zweimillionsten Nutzer des kostenlosen WiFi-Services - diese Menschenmasse hat mittlerweile mehr als 70 Millionen Partien gespielt. Keine schlechte Leistung, wenn man bedenkt, wie wenig WiFi-kompatible Spiele es bislang immer noch gibt.



Quelle: 4Players


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (29. August 2006)

*Xbox Live Arcade Unplugged Volume 1*



			
				Demonews schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft hat angekündigt, am 15. September 2006 in Europa eine Spielesammlung mit dem Namen *Xbox Live Arcade Unplugged Volume 1* zu veröffentlichen. Die Compilation enthält zum einen eine Reihe von Arcade-Games aus dem Xbox Live-Angebot und zum anderen eine einmonatige Xbox Live Gold-Mitgliedschaft sowie einige herunterladbare Xbox Live Arcade-Demos.
> 
> Genauer gesagt, befindet sich folgende Zusammenstellung auf der Xbox Live Arcade Unplugged Volume 1-Disc:
> 
> ...



Quelle: Demonews


----------



## RickSkywalker (29. August 2006)

*AW: XBox 360 - Controller ?*

Mal was Lustiges aus dem Thread.



			
				Bonkic am 04.05.2005 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> angeblich ist ein bild des xbox360 - controllers aufgetaucht:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/entry/1234000513039617/
> 
> sieht aus wie `ne kreuzung aus dem saturn controller und dem xbox 1 controller - ein bisschen 08/  15 , deshalb glaub ich auch an einen fake.





			
				LordMephisto am 04.05.2005 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> würde ich auch sagen.





			
				Solidus_Dave am 04.05.2005 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht sehr nach Fake aus. Sooo hässlich würde nicht mal M$ seine Controller designen




LOL
Heute wissen wir ja bescheid


----------



## crackajack (30. August 2006)

*Red Steel Video (direkter Vergleich von Controllerbewegungen und Reaktion auf Bildschirm)*



			
				[url=http://wii.advancedmn.com/article.php?artid=7509 schrieb:
			
		

> AMN (Are Wii first-person shooters destined to suck?)[/url]]......at E3 2006 a stark realization came to. Wii-mote and first-person shooters weren’t the hot couple everyone thought they’d be
> ...
> Both Prime 3 and Red Steel used a control setup that many – including myself – didn’t expect. Going into E3, I expected something similar to a mouse and keyboard scheme, where the camera and reticule move together in beautiful harmony. Both Wii games, on the other hand, didn’t play this way at all. Instead, you moved the reticule on screen by pointing at the sensor bar with the Wii-mote. The camera was stationary during this process and did not move until you pointed at the far edge of the screen. At this point, the game would start to turn in that direction, slowly. *The best way to describe playing either Prime 3 or Red Steel with this setup is to say it was like playing GoldenEye on Nintendo 64 and walking around scoped-in with a sniper rifle.* Not too fun.
> ...
> ...


Bleibt wirklich zu hoffen, dass etwaige Steuerungsprobleme beseitigt werden können und die Steuerung wirklich intuitiv ist.
Nunja, Metroid Prime auf dem Cube oder Forsaken auf dem N64  war auch nicht einfach und mit Übung geht das sicher wie auf dem Video gezeigt.

@ RickSkywalker
LOL


----------



## Onlinestate (30. August 2006)

*AW: Red Steel Video (direkter Vergleich von Controllerbewegungen und Reaktion auf Bildschirm)*

Das Video ist ja leider auch schon vom Mai. Aber ich weiß, dass die Steuerung nach der E3 auf jeden Fall noch verbessert wurde. Ich glaube aber, dass weiterhin das Crosshair nicht wie aufm PC statisch ist, sondern, wie in dem Video.
Was aber im Bezug zur E3-Demo in Red Stell und Zelda geändert wurde ist, dass man die Schwerter nun richtig schwingen kann, sie also den Bewegungen der Remote folgen.



			
				[url=http://www.consolewars.de/news/13149/red_steel_interview/ schrieb:
			
		

> Consolewars[/url]]Seit der E3 hat man noch an den Lichteffekten und den Texturen gearbeitet. Zudem hat man die Kontrolle der Pistole und des Schwertes überarbeitet.


Aber schade, dass Red Steel nicht den Onlide-Modus unterstützen wird. Splittscreen ist bei Shootern immer scheiße.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (1. September 2006)

*Interview: "Der PC hat keinen Sex mehr"*

Interview mit _Peter Molyneux_ "Der PC hat keinen Sex mehr"


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (4. September 2006)

*Playstation 3: HDMI-Kabel gehört nicht zur Grundausstattung*



			
				Demonews schrieb:
			
		

> Fans von Sonys kommender Konsole hofften lange Zeit, dass das HDMI-Kabel im Grundpreis der PlayStation 3 inbegriffen ist. Wie die amerikanischen FAQ nun offiziell bekannt geben, wird das Kabel nicht zum Lieferumfang der Konsole gehören. Das bedeutet im Klartext, dass alle Kunden, die auf qualitativ hochwertige Bilder stehen, ein separates Kabel kaufen müssen. "Ein Kabel kostet sicherlich nicht die Welt", werden einige von Euch nun denken, doch leider müssen wir Euch enttäuschen. HDMI-Kabel kosten, je nach Länge und Qualität, zwischen 20 Euro und 300 Euro.



Quelle: Demonews


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (4. September 2006)

*Neun BlueRay-DVD-Filme zum Start der PS3*



			
				Demonews schrieb:
			
		

> *20th Century Fox unterstützt den Playstation 3-Start mit neun Filmen*
> 
> Der Filmvertrieb Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment hat angekündigt, den Start der Playstation 3 mit ingesamt neun Filmen zu unterstützten, die im BlueRay-Format veröffentlicht werden. Folgende neun Werke werden bereits ab dem 14. November 2006 - also drei Tage vor dem Start der Konsole - in die Läden kommen:
> 
> ...



Quelle: Demonews


----------



## RickSkywalker (4. September 2006)

*AW: Neun BlueRay-DVD-Filme zum Start der PS3*



			
				Demonews schrieb:
			
		

> *20th Century Fox unterstützt den Playstation 3-Start mit neun Filmen*
> 
> • Beyond Enemy Lines
> • Das Omen
> ...



Wenn ich da dran denke, was 20th Century Fox alles für geile Filme im Gepäck hat, finde ich diese Auswahl dann doch etwas langweilig.


----------



## ruppelt (4. September 2006)

*AW: Neun BlueRay-DVD-Filme zum Start der PS3*

und 30€ für nen Film?
lol
neee  definitv ohne mich !


----------



## LordMephisto (4. September 2006)

*AW: Neun BlueRay-DVD-Filme zum Start der PS3*



			
				ruppelt am 04.09.2006 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> und 30€ für nen Film?
> lol
> neee  definitv ohne mich !


Naja was erwartest du? DVDs waren 1996/97 auch nicht grade günstig.
HD-DVDs werden auch nicht billiger sein, so ist das halt wenn neue Medien auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. September 2006)

*AW: Playstation 3: HDMI-Kabel gehört nicht zur Grundausstattung*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 04.09.2006 09:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Demonews schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So viel ich weiß, sind HDMI-Kabel bei den meisten (?) HDMI-fähigen-HDTVs dabei. Macht dann nicht viel Sinn eines der PS3 bei zulegen.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (5. September 2006)

*Patches bei XBox360 werden immer mehr*



			
				4Players schrieb:
			
		

> *Xbox 360: Immer mehr Patches*
> 
> Die groben Schnitzer im aktuellen THQ-Titel Saint's Row hat sich auch Boris Schneider-Johne zum Anlass genommen, in seinem Blog das Thema Patches für Konsolen aufzugreifen.
> 
> ...



Quelle: 4Players


----------



## ruppelt (5. September 2006)

*AW: Neun BlueRay-DVD-Filme zum Start der PS3*

[/quote]
Naja was erwartest du? DVDs waren 1996/97 auch nicht grade günstig.
HD-DVDs werden auch nicht billiger sein, so ist das halt wenn neue Medien auf den Markt kommen. [/quote]


naja die DvDs haben wenigstens was neues mit sich gebracht und eine Mehrleistung zu den VHs mit sich gebracht. Sowas werden wir wohl kaum auf ner Blue Ray finden. Naja vieleicht wird  es nun Standart immer nen Making off drauf zu packen oder sowas um sie voll zu bekommen....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. September 2006)

*PS3 erst im März 2007 in Europa*



> Sony Computer Entertainment Europe Announces New March 2007 date for European Launch of PLAYSTATION 3
> 
> 
> Sony Computer Entertainment Europe Announces New March 2007 date for European Launch of PLAYSTATION 3
> ...



consolewars.de

Und in Europa gab es eine große Vorbestellaktion mit Zertifikat, etc. 

Eine Frechheit ist dann die Lüge am Ende "The previously announced PLAYSTATION 3 shipment forecast of 6 million units globally within the fiscal year ending 2007 is not changed."


----------



## Blue_Ace (6. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 erst im März 2007 in Europa*



> Und in Europa gab es eine große Vorbestellaktion mit Zertifikat, etc.
> 
> Eine Frechheit ist dann die Lüge am Ende "The previously announced PLAYSTATION 3 shipment forecast of 6 million units globally within the fiscal year ending 2007 is not changed."



Fehler dürfte sein das Sony auf eine kaum fertige Technik (Blue-Ray) setzt die auf biegen und brechen in die PS3 muss. Andere Hersteller dürften sich freuen wenn bei Xbox 360 bis März 2007 die zweite Spielewelle erschienen ist und Halo3 in diesem Zeitraum erscheint, bei Nintendo wenn sie keine großen Fehler machen bereits einen großen Kundenstamm hintersich haben wird es Sony sehr viel schwerer haben an den Erfolg der PS 2 anzuknüpfen.


----------



## LordMephisto (6. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 erst im März 2007 in Europa*



			
				Blue_Ace am 06.09.2006 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> er dürfte sein das Sony auf eine kaum fertige Technik (Blue-Ray) setzt die auf biegen und brechen in die PS3 muss. Andere Hersteller dürften sich freuen wenn bei Xbox 360 bis März 2007 die zweite Spielewelle erschienen ist und Halo3 in diesem Zeitraum erscheint, bei Nintendo wenn sie keine großen Fehler machen bereits einen großen Kundenstamm hintersich haben wird es Sony sehr viel schwerer haben an den Erfolg der PS 2 anzuknüpfen.


Bei MS stimme ich dir zu, die haben dadurch natürlich ein Polster in Europa. Aber für Nintendo wird sich nicht allzuviel ändern, da die PS3 ja in Japan pünktlich kommt. Und Japan ist nunmal der Markt von Nintendo. Ausserdem glaube ich das der/die/das Wii eine völlig andere Kundengruppe anspricht.

Zum Thema selbst: 
Dumm gelaufen, aber mir persönlich schnuppe. Ich hätte mir die PS3 eh nicht dieses Jahr gekauft und somit werden sicherlich erste Kinderkrankheiten zum Deutschlandstart wegfallen und auch das Startlineup könnte somit bei uns besser sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 erst im März 2007 in Europa*



			
				LordMephisto am 06.09.2006 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumm gelaufen, aber mir persönlich schnuppe. Ich hätte mir die PS3 eh nicht dieses Jahr gekauft und somit werden sicherlich erste Kinderkrankheiten zum Deutschlandstart wegfallen und auch das Startlineup könnte somit bei uns besser sein.


Hat sicherlich seine positiven Aspekte und ein wenig mehr Reife könnte durchaus nicht schlecht sein. Aber man schaue sich die Töne von Sony am 25.08 an:


> "*Wir garantieren, dass Vorbesteller ein Gerät erhalten*"
> 
> Bei Sony will man von solchen Spekulationen nichts wissen. "Der 17. November steht als Launchdatum fest", sagt Sony-Sprecher Guido Alt auf Anfrage von SPIEGEL ONLINE. Zu diesem Termin werde es, wie angekündigt, weltweit zwei Millionen PS3-Konsolen zu kaufen geben, bis Dezember würden weitere zwei Millionen in den Markt gebracht.* Alle, die beim Fachhändler ein Vorbesteller-Zertifikat erworben hätten, würden auch zum Starttermin eine PS3 bekommen*, so Alt: "*Wir garantieren, dass Vorbesteller ein Gerät erhalten.*" Vorbestellt werden konnte nur die teurere Variante der PS3, die 600 Euro kosten soll - die günstigere Variante für 500 Euro hat eine kleinere Festplatte und keine sogenannte HDMI-Schnittstelle


Spiegel.de


----------



## LordMephisto (6. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 erst im März 2007 in Europa*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.09.2006 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sicherlich seine positiven Aspekte und ein wenig mehr Reife könnte durchaus nicht schlecht sein. Aber man schaue sich die Töne von Sony am 25.08 an:


Dämlich und peinlich ist die Aktion auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. September 2006)

*Preise für Wii-Zubehör*



> US-Handel listet Zubehör mit Preisen
> 
> 06.09.06 - Der amerikanische Händler Gamestop hat neues Zubehör für Wii mit Preisen veröffentlicht.
> 
> ...


Gamefront.de


----------



## crackajack (6. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 erst im März 2007 in Europa*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.09.2006 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> > Der 17. November steht als Launchdatum fest.
> >
> > Alle, die beim Fachhändler ein Vorbesteller-Zertifikat erworben hätten, würden auch zum Starttermin eine PS3 bekommen.
> >
> > Wir garantieren, dass Vorbesteller ein Gerät erhalten.


Der Sprecher hat ja nicht garantiert das das Launchdatum nicht verschoben wird.
Boshafterweise könnte man auch noch sagen, er hat auch nicht garantiert das man zum (neuen) Launchdatum ein Gerät erhält, sondern jeder der vorbestellt hat, erhält eins irgendwann .......   

zum thema:
Da mich die PS3 sowieso kaum interessiert, ist mir das natürlich schnuppe, aber selbst wenn wii verschoben werden würde, wäre es auch nicht schlimm.
Dann bekommt man eben eine ausgereifte Konsole und hat von Anfang an etwas größere Auswahl an Spielen.

Nur so anscheinend realitätsverschleiernde Aussagen sind da wirklich peinlich. Da ist ein "When it's done" immer noch besser......


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 erst im März 2007 in Europa*

Kleiner Nachtrag zur Auslieferungsmenge:


> *Startmenge: USA 400.000 St., Japan 100.000 St.*


Gamefront.de

Nur nicht zu viele Konsole anbieten. 

Interessanter neuer Slogan...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 erst im März 2007 in Europa*

Wenn es nach Sony geht, dann ist die Verschiebung sogar positiv:


> "Die Verschiebung der PS3 beurteile ich bis zu einem gewissen Grad positiv. Auch wenn ich mir gewünscht hätte, dass die PS3 im November erscheint. Wir können so (mit einem Start im März 2007, Anm. d. Red.) schon von den Erfahrungen aus den USA und Japan profitieren", meint Thomas Ernst gegenüber dem WebStandard. "Es wird uns somit möglich sein, den Launch perfekt vorzubereiten und auch mehr Content wird im März schon verfügbar sein".





> derStandard.at: Denkt man bei SCEE an eine Art "Entschädigung" für die SpielerInnen?
> 
> Thomas Ernst: Eine "Entschädigung steht nicht im Raum. Wir haben keinerlei Vorbestellungen entgegengenommen und daher muss auch niemand entschädigt werden. Wie gesagt, ich sehe es nicht nur von einer negativen Seite und hoffe, dass wir keinen Imageschaden erleiden werden. Aber auch dies denke ich nicht.


jeweils http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=2576585


----------



## Banquoo (6. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 erst im März 2007 in Europa*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.09.2006 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas Ernst: Eine "Entschädigung steht nicht im Raum. *Wir haben keinerlei Vorbestellungen entgegengenommen* und daher muss auch niemand entschädigt werden. [...]
> http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=2576585





			
				Nali_WarCow schrieb:
			
		

> "Wir garantieren, dass Vorbesteller ein Gerät erhalten"
> [...]Alle, die beim Fachhändler ein Vorbesteller-Zertifikat erworben hätten, würden auch zum Starttermin eine PS3 bekommen[/b], so Alt: "*Wir garantieren, dass Vorbesteller ein Gerät erhalten.*" [...]
> Spiegel.de



Was denn nun? Gibt's Vorbestellungen oder nicht? Reichlich konfus, das.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 erst im März 2007 in Europa*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.09.2006 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nach Sony geht, dann ist die Verschiebung sogar positiv:
> 
> 
> > "Die Verschiebung der PS3 beurteile ich bis zu einem gewissen Grad positiv. Auch wenn ich mir gewünscht hätte, dass die PS3 im November erscheint. Wir können so (mit einem Start im März 2007, Anm. d. Red.) schon von den Erfahrungen aus den USA und Japan profitieren", meint Thomas Ernst gegenüber dem WebStandard. "*Es wird uns somit möglich sein, den Launch perfekt vorzubereiten und auch mehr Content wird im März schon verfügbar sein*".


Ach Bullshit!   
Bei der PSP war auch keine Spur davon zu sehen. Es gab nur den jämmerlichen 32MB-Stick obwohl spekuliert wurde, dass man aufgrund des späten Europa-Releases einen Stick mit 64 oder 128 MB beilegen wollte. Das Gamelineup war zwar umfangreich, aber es gab keinen wirklichen Brenner, bzw. man hat nur Rennspielfans großzügig bedacht, der Rest ging komplett leer aus. Mal davon abgesehen, dass trotz des späten Releases noch immer nicht ausreichend viele Geräte in Deutschland angeboten wurden. In vielen Shops war die PSP direkt in der ersten Woche ausverkauft, und es dauerte teilweise bis zu 4 Wochen bis neue Geräte kamen. Mal von der hohen Reklamierungswelle bezüglich der Pixelfehler in den Displays abgesehen...

Aber _vielleicht_ lernt Sony ja aus der Misere mit der PSP, und macht alles mit der PS3 viel besser. Besonders im Sektor der Spiele wäre dies äußerst wünschenswert. Die portable Playstation feiert momentan ihren ersten Geburtstag in Europa, und noch immer gibt es kaum brauchbare Spiele....

Viel Glück Sony.

Regards, eX!


----------



## McDrake (6. September 2006)

*AW: Preise für Wii-Zubehör*

Weiss nicht, ob das hier schon mal gebracht wurde.
Hab heut erfahren, was ein Entwicklungsset von der 360 kostet:
25000€
Das von Nintendo für den Wii:
2500€

Derb, was?


----------



## GreenSoda (6. September 2006)

*AW: Preise für Wii-Zubehör*



			
				McDrake am 06.09.2006 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss nicht, ob das hier schon mal gebracht wurde.
> Hab heut erfahren, was ein Entwicklungsset von der 360 kostet:
> 25000€
> Das von Nintendo für den Wii:
> ...



Schon...aber wenn die Lizenz der neuen Unreal-Engine schon ne Millionen kostet dürfte das den Entwicklern ziemlich wurst sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. September 2006)

*AW: Preise für Wii-Zubehör*



			
				McDrake am 06.09.2006 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss nicht, ob das hier schon mal gebracht wurde.
> Hab heut erfahren, was ein Entwicklungsset von der 360 kostet:
> 25000€
> Das von Nintendo für den Wii:
> ...


Quelle?
Bei Entwicklungskosten von mehreren Millionen sollten, wenn es stimmen sollte, 25K auch nicht so sehr ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. September 2006)

*PS3*

Und der nächste PS3-Dämpfer:


> Einziges 1080p-Spiel ist Gran Turismo HD
> 
> 07.09.06 - Kikizo berichtet, dass zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nur das Rennspiel Gran Turismo HD in 1080p läuft. Das bestätigte Jonathan Fargher von Sony CEE.
> 
> Ein Entwickler sagt, dass es nahezu unmöglich ist, in 1080p gute Bildraten zu erreichen. Deshalb würden die meisten Hersteller ihre Spiele mit 720p-Auflösung laufen lassen.


Gamefront.de


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. September 2006)

*AW: PS3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.09.2006 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Und der nächste PS3-Dämpfer:
> 
> 
> > Einziges 1080p-Spiel ist Gran Turismo HD
> ...



Indirekt passt auch folgende PSP-News:


> Schon längere Zeit, bevor unsere japanischen Freunde in den Genuss der mobilen Playstation kommen durften, wurde die PSP Version von Gran Turismo 4 offiziell angekündigt. *Grundsätzlich sollte das Spiel noch gegen Ende des Jahres 2004 in Japan erscheinen, doch statt einem Release sollten unzählige Verschiebungen des Veröffentlichungstermins folgen*.
> 
> Nun meldet sich Sony wieder zu Wort und bringt ein paar Infobrocken zum Rennspielhighlight. *So beharrt der Konzern weiterhin auf der Aussage, dass sich Gran Turismo 4 Mobile zwar immer noch in Entwicklung befindet, man sich aber vorerst mit der Next-Gen Version von Gran Turismo beschäftigen wird, bevor man sich um die PSP Version kümmert. Weiterhin soll das fertige Spiel grafisch recht nahe an die Playstation 2 Version herankommen*.


   
_playstationportable.de_ 

Regards, eX!


----------



## LordMephisto (9. September 2006)

*MCV: 'Wii im November 2006 für Euro 219 in Europa'*



> 08.09.06 - Nintendos Wii soll in Europa für 149 britische Pfund (Euro 219 / USD 278 / Yen 32.442) bis spätestens 24.11.06 auf den Markt kommen. Das will das britische Wirtschaftsmagazin MCVUK erfahren haben.
> 
> Nintendo hat die Angaben nicht bestätigt, eine offizielle Ankündigung soll in der nächsten Woche folgen.



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (10. September 2006)

*[Wii] CPU ausgeliefert*



> Der "Broadway" getaufte Power-Prozessor verspricht mehr, aber laut Entwicklern auch nicht viel mehr Leistung als sein im Gamecube zu findender, ebenfalls von IBM entwickelter Vorgänger "Gekko". Gefertigt wird der Wii-Prozessor in IBMs US-amerikanischer Chip-Fabrik in East Fishkill. Dazu verwendet IBM einen 90-nm-SOI-Prozess (Silicon on Insulator) auf 300-mm-Wafern. Offizielle Details zur speziell für Nintendo entwickelten modifizierten Power-Architektur nennt auch IBM nicht; Nintendo will die im Vergleich zur Xbox 360 und PlayStation 3 niedrigere Leistung nicht zum Thema machen, sondern sich aus dem Geschwindigkeitsrennen ausklinken und konzentriert sich mehr auf neue Eingabemethoden.
> 
> "Die ersten Chips sind in unserem Besitz", so Genyo Takeda, Leiter der Forschungs- und Entwicklungsabteilung von Nintendo. "Unser heutiger Meilenstein markiert die letzte Phase unseres Bestrebens, sowohl erfahrene als auch nicht-traditionelle Spieler mit einer einladenden, vereinnahmenden und bemerkenswerten Spielerfahrung anzusprechen", wirbt Takeda für Wii.
> 
> ...



_golem_


----------



## Bonkic (10. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 erst im März 2007 in Europa*



			
				Banquoo am 06.09.2006 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Was denn nun? Gibt's Vorbestellungen oder nicht? Reichlich konfus, das.




diverse elektronikmärkte (saturn etc.)  haben vorverkaufsaktionen gestartet, sony selbst natürlich nicht.

_theoretisch_ wäre da eine entschädigung durchaus denkbar.


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2006)

*[Wii] Gerüchte zum Preis und zum Lieferumfang*



> Die englische MCV will, rund eine Woche vor der Konferenz von Nintendo, den Preis und das Datum von Nintendos Wii erfahren haben. Die Konsole soll in Europa am 24. November kommen und 149 britische Pfund (umgerechnet 220 Euro) kosten. Am 14. September wissen wir, ob die MCV gut informiert war.
> 
> Update:
> Obwohl Nintendo solche News ja nicht komentiert, hat Nintendo England Chef David Yarnton diese News dementiert. Laut Yarnton sind die 149 Pfund nah dran, aber auf jedenfall nicht wahr. Erst wenn die Pressekonferenz am nächsten Freitag beendet ist, werden wir den genauen Preis wissen.





> Schenkt man neusten Gerüchten glauben, dann wird Nintendos Wii "spielbereit" ausgeliefert. Im Karton sollen sich 2 Wiimotes, 2 Nunchuck, Wii Sports und vielleicht eine passende SD Speicherkarte für die Spielstände befinden. Damit könnten die Spieler sofort loslegen. Wenn diese Gerüchte stimmen, dann erfolgt aber die Auslieferung ohne den Classic Controller.



_videospiele.com_

sollte die nachricht zum lieferumfang zutreffen ( was ich eher nicht annehme) , dann  hielte ich 249 € durchaus für angemessen.


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2006)

*[Wii] Vorbestellung möglich für 249 €*



> Bei spielegrotte.de kann Nintendos Wii bereits vorbestellt werden. Als Preis gibt man dort 249.99 € an und beruft sich auf Infos von Nintendo woraus hervorgeht, dass dies der maximale Preis sei. Eine Garantie, dass der Preis am Ende nicht doch höher ausfällt, will man dann letztlich doch nicht übernehmen. Es bleibt also spannend.



_videospiele.com_


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (12. September 2006)

*XBox 360 Notebook*

Ok, hat jetzt eigentlich nicht so viel mit dem ganzen Thema zu tun, außer das es um die X-Box 360 geht, doch irgendwie finde ich dieses Thema recht witzig 



			
				Demonews schrieb:
			
		

> Man mag ja viel positives über die Xbox 360-Konsole sagen können - aber zwei Dinge treffen auf sie definitiv nicht zu. Zum einen, dass sie handlich wäre und zum anderen, dass der Lüfter seinen Dienst leise verrichten würde. Dies störte anscheinend auch einen Freund von Benjamin J. Heckendorn.
> 
> Heckendorn selbst ist in der Tüftelszene nicht unbekannt, da er unter anderem schon einige Umbauprojekte hinter sich hat - z.B. einen portablen Atari 2600 - oder auch das Buch "Hacking Video Game Consoles" veröffentlichte. Und diesmal war im Auftrag eines Freundes eben Microsofts jüngste Konsole das Ziel seiner Kreativität.
> 
> ...



Quelle und Bilder: Demonews


----------



## Bonkic (12. September 2006)

*[PS 3]  Microsoft zur Verschiebung*



> Nachdem die kürzliche Meldung über den verspäteten Release der Playstation 3 wie eine Bombe einschlug, meldet sich nun erstmals Konkurrent Microsoft betrffend der PS3-Thematik zu Wort.
> 
> So glaubt David McLean, der für Xbox Australien zuständig ist, kaum daran, dass Sony den Release im März 2007 einhalten kann.
> 
> Schon die Verschiebung von November 2006 auf März 2007 sei für ihn keineswegs eine Überraschung gewesen. Analog würde es ihn also auch nicht wundern, wenn die neue Konsole aus dem Hause Sony nicht wie versprochen im März 2007 in Europa in den Handel kommen würde.



_gbase.ch_


----------



## eX2tremiousU (12. September 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Fisher kommt im Januar*



> Splinter Cell Added to Wii Launch List
> 
> Summary:
> Ubisoft Montreal is hard at work on a version of Splinter Cell: Double Agent, one customized exclusively for the Nintendo Wii.
> ...



Hier einige Bilder der Wii-Version: Klick mich!

Qulle: _gametrailers.com_


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (13. September 2006)

*Wii noch 2006*



			
				Elektriq schrieb:
			
		

> *Nintendo of Australia Expects 2006 Wii Launch*
> 
> If console launches have taught us anything, it's that console manufacturers hate Europe and Australia. However, it looks like Nintendo of Australia has received some Wii consoles.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Elektriq


----------



## crackajack (14. September 2006)

*Wii Preise*



			
				[url=http://wii.advancedmn.com/article.php?artid=7601 schrieb:
			
		

> advancedmn[/url]]*Nintendo reveals the console's release date.*
> 
> The console will be available at retailers in North America on *November 19, 2006 *for *$249.99 *and come *packed with a copy of Wii Sports *– a game featuring baseball, tennis, golf, boxing and bowling – for free. Nintendo says it *plans to ship 4 million Wii units worldwide this year*.
> 
> The Wii package also comes with the following items: *Wii console, Wii free-hand controller (with strap) nunchuck attachment, Wii AC adaptor, Wii A/V cable, Wii console stand, sensor bar, sensor bar stand and two AA batteries*


also nix mit einem zweitem controller und einer SD-Karte......  


> Japanese gamers can look forward to the console launching *December 2, 2006 in Japan for 25,000 yen*.
> 
> Going on, the company says that over *25 different games *will be available for Wii *by the end of 2006*. The Big N is providing many of the console’s biggest launch efforts, bringing to the table titles like Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess and Excite Truck. Meanwhile, third parties are providing games like Red Steel, Madden NFL 07 and Rayman Raving Rabbids for the console’s launch.
> 
> ...





			
				[url=http://wii.advancedmn.com/article.php?artid=7602 schrieb:
			
		

> advancedmn[/url]]During a conference in Japan today, Nintendo revealed the prices for all the announced Wii controllers. You can find the controller prices below.
> 
> *Wii free-hand controller (3800 yen or $29.99)
> *Wii nunchuck controller (1800 yen or $14.99)
> *Wii classic controller (1800 yen or $14.99)



Hätte zwar einen etwas niedrigeren Preis erwartet, aber geht ja noch....


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wii Preise*



			
				crackajack am 14.09.2006 08:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte zwar einen etwas niedrigeren Preis erwartet, aber geht ja noch....




stellt sich halt die frage, was wir hier in europa zahlen werden.
249 € oder 199 € - ich tippe mal auf ersteres - leider.

hier die meldung auf deutsch von _gamefront_ :



> Offizielle Preisbekanntgabe Virtual Console Spiele
> 
> Nintendo Präsident Satoru Iwata hat die offizielle Preisstruktur Japans für Klassikerspiele des Virtual Console Systems vorgestellt (alle Preis inkl. Steuer).
> 
> ...





interessant wäre noch zu wissen, obs jetzt regionalcodes gibt, oder nicht.

edit:  was ich erstaunlich finde ist, dass der wii in den usa früher als in japan erscheint.  :-o 

abgesehen davon werd` ich aber denn verdacht nicht los, dass wir europäer in diesem jahr keinen wii unter dem weihnachstbaum liegen haben werden.....

edit2 :

ausserdem sollte noch gesagt sein, dass die aussagen bzgl. den usa *nicht offiziell* sind !


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wii Preise*

Wie sieht es mit Speicherkarten aus? Braucht man die noch für den Wii?
Da waren doch auch einige Preise im Umlauf vor einiger Zeit.
Der Preis für den "Classic-Controller" finde ich erstaunlich gering.


----------



## crackajack (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wii Preise*



			
				Bonkic am 14.09.2006 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> stellt sich halt die frage, was wir hier in europa zahlen werden.
> 249 € oder 199 € - ich tippe mal auf ersteres - leider.


Also wenn Nintendo 249€ verlangt und auch noch wii-sports nicht dabei ist, dann warte ich erstmal auf die erste Preissenkung.
Nur bei 199€ (=250$) inkl. wii sports schlag ich definitiv sofort zu....


> edit:  was ich erstaunlich finde ist, dass der wii in den usa früher als in japan erscheint.  :-o
> 
> abgesehen davon werd` ich aber denn verdacht nicht los, dass wir europäer in diesem jahr keinen wii unter dem weihnachstbaum liegen haben werden.....


ach komm, Nintendo macht diesmal alles anders, daher gehe ich davon aus das Europäer noch Mitte November als Erste beliefert werden.......   



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.09.2006 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es mit Speicherkarten aus? Braucht man die noch für den Wii?
> Da waren doch auch einige Preise im Umlauf vor einiger Zeit.


Ne blöde Frage:
Es können schon ganz normale SD-Karten benutzt werden? (würde sich halt gut treffen ,da meine Digicam ebendiese benutzt) Also kein PC-inkompatibles Nintendo-FS auf der memory card?
Wenn es so ist, wären die Preise ja klar......


----------



## GreenSoda (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wii Preise*

250 Euro (ist ja immer so das bei Konsolen: Preis in USA in $= Preis in Europa in Euro    ) ist einfach zuviel für den Wii (vor allem wenn so wenig dabei ist).

Ich mein zwei davon und ich hab ne (abgespeckte) PS3 -da stimmt das Verhältnis überhaupt nicht *find*.


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wii Preise*



			
				GreenSoda am 14.09.2006 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> 250 Euro (ist ja immer so das bei Konsolen: Preis in USA in $= Preis in Europa in Euro    ) ist einfach zuviel für den Wii (vor allem wenn so wenig dabei ist).




warten wirs doch mal ab.
noch ist nicht mal ein erscheinungstermin für deutschland bekannt und die 249 $ für die usa sind auch nicht offiziell !!!

edit :
und ehrlich gesagt glaub ich auch nicht an die 249 $ für die usa, da hielte ich 199 -219 $ doch für wahrscheinlicher. 

aber wie schon früher mal angemerkt : ein `nackter wii` (mit nur 1 controller und sonst nix) für 249 € wäre mir eigentlich auch fast zu teuer.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (14. September 2006)

*Wii - Mehr als nur spielen*



			
				Extreme-Players schrieb:
			
		

> *Mehr als nur spielen*
> 
> Der Nintendo Event ist zuende und es gibt neues zu verkünden. Der Wii wird einige zusätzliche Programme für den Anwender mitbringen. So gibt es ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm zum verwalten eigener Fotots die per SD karte gelesen werden oder zum erstellen kleiner Foto-Filmchen. Desweiteren hat Nintendo zumindest für Japan ein Wetterdienst implementiert der über WiiConnect24 die aktuellen Wetterdaten angibt.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Extreme-Players


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (14. September 2006)

*Wii: Spiele-Lineup für Japan-Launch steht fest*



			
				Extreme-Players schrieb:
			
		

> *Wii: Spiele-Lineup steht fest*
> 
> Nun ist es amtlich, zum Japan-Launch am 02. Dezember, werden 18 Titel in den Regalen stehen. Die Spiele werden zu einem Preis von 4.800 Yen (32€) und 6.800 Yen (46€) angeboten.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Extreme-Players


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wii: Spiele-Lineup für Japan-Launch steht fest*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 14.09.2006 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob sich das USA und Europa Lineup ähnlich gestalten wird, bleibt abzuwarten.



das darf wohl eher bezweifelt, denn ein grossteil der titel ist ja nicht unbedingt west-"kompatibel".

im obigen beitrag stand was von sd- karten, ist das jetzt mal sicher, oder hab` ich was in der richtung verpasst ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wii: US Fakten*



> Nintendo hat eine Pressemitteilung veröffentlicht, in welcher neben den Launch-Daten für Japan auch alle Informationen zum US-Launch enthalten sind. Demnach entsprechen die Angaben der New York Times der Wahrheit.
> 
> Wii wird am 19. November 2006 für 249,99 US Dollar erscheinen. Im Paket enthalten sind eine Wii Remote, ein Nunchuck-Controller und Wii Sports.
> 
> ...


http://www.consolewars.de/news/13437/wii_am_19_november_fuer_24999_us_dollar_update_2/

Also in Europa für 249€ würde ich sagen. 

Nachtrag: Noch mehr Infos:


> Update #3: 30 Virtual Console Spiele bis Ende des Jahres, ab Januar 2007 ca. 10 neue Spiele pro Monat. NES Spiele kosten 500 Wii Points (5$), SNES Spiele 800 Wii Points (8$) und N64 Spiele 1000 Wii Points (10$). Wii-Point Karten mit 2000 Wii Points kosten 20$.
> 
> Update #4: Der Opera-Browser ist nicht, wie angenommen, kostenlos. Er muss mit Wii Points bezahlt werden, ein Preis wurde nicht genannt.
> 
> ...



Kostenpflichtiger Browser und das von Nintendo.


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wii: US Fakten*

schade, da hab` ich mich wohl getäuscht.
hätte doch mit 20- 50 $ weniger gerechnet, aber immerhin liegt ja wii sport bei.

und der europa preis wird wohl dann 1:1 umgerechnet, falls die konsole tatsächlich noch dieses jahr nach hierher kommt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wii: US Fakten*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.09.2006 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Kostenpflichtiger Browser und das von Nintendo.


Da wird Nintendo wohl irgendeinen merkwürdigen Deal mit Opera abgeschlossen haben. Der Opera-DS-Browser kostet auch um die 40 Euro (imho ein einfach saufrecher Preis!), das von Fans entwickelte Gegenstück wird hingegen kostenfrei angeboten. Insgesamt würde es mich aber persönlich beim Wii nicht stören, da ich das Ding eigentlich nur kaufen will um damit offline Spaß zu haben, bzw. mit mehreren Leuten vor dem TV Spiele zu spielen. 

Der mögliche Europa-Preis von 249 Euro wäre mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu hoch. Liegt ein Spiel bei, dann relativiert es die Sache natürlich etwas. Aber als standalone Gerät ist mir der Preis zu unattraktiv. Als Sparfuchs findet man vereinzelt auch die XB360 Core als Sonderposten für 250 Euro.

200 Euro ohne Spiel wäre für mich die obere preisliche Grenze die ich bereit wäre zu zahlen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## HobbitMeister (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wii: US Fakten*

250€ wäre mir auch erstmal zu teuer, ob mit oder ohne Spiel. 

Aber ich warte ohnehin die ersten Tests ab. Wenn der Controller nicht revolutionär, die Grafik, die ja nur PAL-Auflösung packen muss, gut aussieht (xbox+) und es ordentlichen Surround-Sound gibt, brauch ich das Ding nicht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. September 2006)

*AW: Wii: US Fakten*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.09.2006 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt würde es mich aber persönlich beim Wii nicht stören, da ich das Ding eigentlich nur kaufen will um damit offline Spaß zu haben, bzw. mit mehreren Leuten vor dem TV Spiele zu spielen.


Klar ist es nicht so wichtig. Aber warum? Extra zahlen für Features hätte ich eher bei MS und Sony vermutet. Sehr kurios auch, dass der Wii keine Film DVDs abspielen wird. Sicherlich haben viele einen entsprechenden Player, aber dafür gibt es dann solche Spielereien wie Bilder ansehen / bearbeiten.
Wenn es nur um den Preis geht, dann wäre das Gerät sicherlich am preiswertesten, wenn die ganzen Gimmicks gestrichen wären.



> Der mögliche Europa-Preis von 249 Euro wäre mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu hoch. Liegt ein Spiel bei, dann relativiert es die Sache natürlich etwas. Aber als standalone Gerät ist mir der Preis zu unattraktiv.


Ein Spiel dabei ist ja eigentlich ne feine Sache. Nur kann man es damit sowieso nicht jedem Recht machen. Mich reizt eigentlich nur die Virtuelle Konsole für alte Klassiker und gerade da stört es mich sehr, wenn da so viel bei ist, was man gar nicht haben will. 



> 200 Euro ohne Spiel wäre für mich die obere preisliche Grenze die ich bereit wäre zu zahlen.


Es kommt ja sowieso noch was zum Preis drauf. Die Batterien werden nicht lange halten, da müssen Akkus her. Ein ordentliches Kabel kostet auch wieder, etc.


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2006)

*[Wii]  Keine Regional Codes !*



> Perrin Kaplan von Nintendo hat bestätigt, dass der Wii Region-Free sein wird. Wie auch bei PS3 und Xbox 360 bleibt es jedoch an den Herstellern selbst überlassen, ob ihre Spiele einen Regioncode besitzen oder nicht. First-Party Spiele sollten jedoch auf allen Konsolen laufen, egal aus welcher Region sie kommen.



_consolewars_

wäre das also schon mal geklärt.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (14. September 2006)

*Wii - Gemischte Infos*



			
				Extreme-Players schrieb:
			
		

> *Wii beantwortet Fragen*
> 
> Perrin Kaplan, Vice-President of Marketing & Corporate Affairs hat uns eine interessante Details zur Wii zu sagen.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Extreme-Players


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (14. September 2006)

*Wii: Spieletrailer*

Nintendo hat auf der offiziellen Seite einen neuen Trailer zu den vorgestellen Spieletiteln zusammengestellt:

Wii Spiele-Trailer


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (15. September 2006)

*Microsoft: Patentklage gegen XBox Live*



			
				Demonews schrieb:
			
		

> *Xbox Live: Bald ohne Multiplayer-Online-Games?*
> 
> Dank unseres DemoNews-Mitglieds Bibabuzzelmann sind wir auf eine Patentklage gegen Microsoft aufmerksam geworden, die im schlimmsten Falle dafür sorgen könnnte, dass der Betrieb und Verkauf von Multiplayer-Spielen für Xbox und Xbox 360 vorläufig gestoppt wird. Dies fordert nämlich der Kläger, die Firma Paltalk Holdings Inc.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Demonews


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (15. September 2006)

*Wii: Spiele zum US-Launch*



			
				4Players schrieb:
			
		

> *Wii: Die Spiele zum US-Launch*
> 
> Als Nachtrag zur gestrigen News der US-Pressekonferenz von Nintendo können wir euch heute die Liste der bislang bestätigten Spiele präsentieren, die in Amerika zum Start erhältlich sein werden.
> 
> ...



Quelle: 4Players


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. September 2006)

*AW: Microsoft: Patentklage gegen XBox Live*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 15.09.2006 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Demonews schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Immer wieder klasse, was das I-Net aus einer kleinen Meldung macht, wenn es im Original so formuliert wurde:


> Since the patent covers a wide part of online gaming and networking, there’s little chance of Microsoft ending up in trouble, Paltalk might just as well sue anyone offering online gaming.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. September 2006)

*Wii von Beginn an profitabel*



> Reggie Fils-Aime: 'Wii von Beginn an profitabel'
> 
> 15.09.06 - Die Wii Hard- und -Software soll gleich von Anfang an profitbal sein und Gewinn abwerfen. Das bestätigte Reggie Fils-Aime, Präsident und COO von Nintendo of America.
> 
> ...


Gamefront.de


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wii: Spiele zum US-Launch*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 15.09.2006 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> 4Players schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wii: Spiele zum US-Launch*



			
				Bonkic am 15.09.2006 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> wusste übrigens gar nicht, dass ein far cry titel in der mache ist.  :-o


Am 06.09 gab es die ersten Infos dazu:


> In einem Podcast mit VGM Daily hat ein Ubisoft Montreal Mitarbeiter zahlreiche Infos zu Far Cry Wii bekannt gegeben. Zunächst einmal wird das Spiel den Titel Far Cry: Vengeance tragen. Alle weiteren Features haben wir hier übersichtlich zusammengefasst:
> 
> Durch leichte Bewegung des Nunchucks kann man springen.
> Mittels Wiimote kann man mit der Sniper zoomen. Dazu bewegt man diesen nur vor und zurück.
> ...


http://www.consolewars.de/news/13289/far_cry_wii_erste_konkrete_infos/


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wii: Spiele zum US-Launch*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.09.2006 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Am 06.09 gab es die ersten Infos dazu:



ah ja - das erklärt die sache, war im urlaub.



> Mit dem Singleplayer-Mode soll man über 20 Stunden beschäftigt sein.



fragt sich, ob der tatsächlich so lange ist, oder ob nur die steuerung so beschissen sein wird, dass man nicht voran kommt.


----------



## crackajack (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wii: Spiele zum US-Launch*



			
				Bonkic am 15.09.2006 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 15.09.2006 10:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 Monat lang?   
das wurde am 03.08 offiziell angekündigt und ich hab das doch sooooo schöööön in diesem thread gepostet:
Überschrift: Ubisoft mit sieben wii-Starttiteln!


			
				crackajack am 04.08.2006 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> [url=http://www.ubisoftgroup.com/index.php?p=59&art_id=60&vars=c2VuZGVyPUFMTCZjb21faWQ9MzYxJmZpbHRlcl90eXBlPSZmaWx0ZXJfbW9udGg9JmZpbHRlcl95ZWFyPQ%3D%3D&PHPSESSID=a543b14b62f260a191214a44aaf54fdc schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ubisoft-pressetext[/url]]....a game based on the popular *Far Cry*® franchise....


Warum benutz ich überhaupt die fetten tags wenn sie dann sowieso überlesen werden.....  *schnief* *heul*


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2006)

*Wii profitable from day one*



> Nintendo will make money from every unit of Wii hardware and software sold, according to Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime.
> 
> "We will make a profit on the entire Wii proposition out of the box--hardware and software," Fils-Aime told Reuters.
> 
> ...



_eurogamer_


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wii: Spiele zum US-Launch*



			
				crackajack am 15.09.2006 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum benutz ich überhaupt die fetten tags wenn sie dann sowieso überlesen werden.....  *schnief* *heul*




ich bin untröstlich und werde deinen beiträgen von nun an besondere aufmerksamkeit widmen.


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2006)

*[Wii] 3rd- Parties begeistert*



> Gegenüber Ign haben sich zahlreiche Publisher zum Wii und dem neuen Nintendo-Konzept geäußert. Allem Anschein nach sind alle begeistert. Die wichtigsten Aussagen haben wir einmal für euch zusammengefasst:
> 
> 'Ich denke der Wii wird viele Menschen zum Spielen bewegen können. Es macht Spaß, es ist einfach und der günstige Preis spricht eine breite Masse an. Wir von EA unterstützen das System mehr als alle anderen Nintendo-Konsolen seit dem Super Nintendo.' - Larry Probst, Chairman and CEO, Electronic Arts
> 
> ...



_consolewars_


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (15. September 2006)

*Wii: Ab 7.12 in Australien erhältlich*



			
				4Players schrieb:
			
		

> *Wii: In Australien am 7.12.*
> 
> Für das erste PAL-Gebiet, in dem der Wii erscheint, hat Nintendo den Releasezeitpunkt veröffentlicht: Laut offizieller Webseite erscheint die Konsole am 7.12. in Australien. Das Paket wird Wii Sports enthalten und Kostenpunkt der Anschaffung sollen 399 Australische Dollar (ungefähr 225 Euro) sein. In London, wo die Spielewelt in diesen Minuten auf den Beginn der Pressekonferenz zum Europa-Start wartet, herrscht noch immer Stille, aber lässt sich die Bekanntgabe des Termins für das erste PAL-Land bereits als Hinweis auf das hiesige Releasedatum deuten?



Quelle: 4Players


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (15. September 2006)

*Sam & Max auf Wii - Telltale könnte sich eine Umsetzung vorstellen*



			
				Demonews schrieb:
			
		

> *Sam & Max: Ermitteln sie auch auf dem Wii? Helft mit, dass es dazu kommt!*
> 
> Dass die erste Episode des neuen Abenteuers von Sam & Max am 01. November im Online-Store von Entwickler Telltale Games zum kostenpflichtigen Download erscheinen wird, ist bereits bekannt. Ebenso steht fest, dass das Game den Namen Sam & Max: Culture Shock trägt. Völlig neu dagegen ist, dass das Adventure eventuell auch auf dem Nintendo Wii erscheinen könnte.
> 
> ...



Quelle und Comicstrip: Demonews


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2006)

*[Wii] Europa Termin*

*Es ist Raus: Launch: 8 Dezember. Preis 249 Euro. Farbe: Weiß. Inhalt: Wii-Remote, Nunchuck- Controller, Wii Sports*


----------



## GreenSoda (15. September 2006)

*AW: Sam & Max auf Wii - Telltale könnte sich eine Umsetzung vorstellen*



			
				Nintendo Press Conference Europe schrieb:
			
		

> - Launch Titel: Wii Sports, Wii Play, Zelda: Twilight Princess, Red Steel, Rayman, Need for Speed Carbon, Tony Hawk, Super Monkey Ball. Spiele kosten zwischen 49 und 59 Euro.
> 
> - Es ist Raus:*Launch: 8 Dezember. Preis 249 Euro*. Farbe: Weiß. Inhalt: Wii-Remote, Nunchuck- Controller, Wii Sports



Tja...wird die SNES wohl die einzige Nintendo-Konsole in meinem besitzt bleiben -schade   .

Edit: Ahh Bonkic liest auch den Live-Ticker


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2006)

*AW: Sam & Max auf Wii - Telltale könnte sich eine Umsetzung vorstellen*



			
				GreenSoda am 15.09.2006 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Ahh Bonkic liest auch den Live-Ticker



aber sicher doch !!!   



finds auxh ein wenig schade,. hätte doch mit 219 € gerechnet.
249 € sind gerade mal 50 € weniger als die xbox360 core (falls die nicht noch im preis sinkt), auch wenn wii sports dabei ist.


----------



## LordMephisto (15. September 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Europa Termin*



> Launch: 8 Dezember.


  


> Preis 249 Euro.


  


> Farbe: Weiß.


  

Kurze Meinung, anhand bunter smilies verdeutlicht, meinerseits


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. September 2006)

*AW: Sam & Max auf Wii - Telltale könnte sich eine Umsetzung vorstellen*

So, nun  ist der Preis offiziell. Finde die 249€ für ein "old-Gen" Gerät dann doch ein wenig zu viel und die Spielepreise sind auch nicht gerade so optimal.
Und damit will Nintendo den Nichtspieler ansprechen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. September 2006)

*AW: Sam & Max auf Wii - Telltale könnte sich eine Umsetzung vorstellen*



			
				Bonkic am 15.09.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> 249 € sind gerade mal 50 € weniger als die xbox360 core (falls die nicht noch im preis sinkt), auch wenn wii sports dabei ist.


Wenn man etwas sucht, dann bekommt man die Core-Variante schon für 259€ oder für 300 mit Spiel nach Wahl.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Sam & Max auf Wii - Telltale könnte sich eine Umsetzung vorstellen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.09.2006 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Und damit will Nintendo den Nichtspieler ansprechen?



Das frage ich mich auch  
Ich vermute, dass kurz vor Veröffentlichung Microsoft den Preis der X-Box ungefähr auf das gleiche Level senken wird um damit dem Wii sozusagen den Gar auszumachen  

Ich persönlich finde den Preis auch recht heftig - Damit ist der Wii ersteinmal von der Liste gestrichen - Mal auf die ersten Preissenkungen warten, die wohl nicht so lange auf sich warten lassen dürften


----------



## GreenSoda (15. September 2006)

*AW: Sam & Max auf Wii - Telltale könnte sich eine Umsetzung vorstellen*



			
				Bonkic am 15.09.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> GreenSoda am 15.09.2006 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joa irgendwie blöd -die bringen (zugegebenermassen eine inovative) First Gen-Konsole, technisch auf XBOX-1 Niveau (aber ohne DVD-Abspielmöglichkeit), für Next-Gen Preise raus    ...die Spielepreise finde ich mit veranschlagtend 50-60 Euro (!) auch *viel* zu teuer.

Da wundert es mich nicht das kürzlich so viele Entwickler den Wii gelobt haben: ein Bruchteil der Entwicklungskosten im Vergleich zu XboX360/ PS3 /PC aber ähnlich Preisklasse = deutlich größere Gewinnmarge...


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2006)

*AW: Sam & Max auf Wii - Telltale könnte sich eine Umsetzung vorstellen*



			
				GreenSoda am 15.09.2006 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Spielepreise finde ich mit veranschlagtend 50-60 Euro (!) auch *viel* zu teuer.




das stört mich fast noch mehr, als der verhältnismässig hohe hardware preis (man stelle sich einen preis von 499 zu dm- zeiten vor - auf die idee wäre nintendo nie gekommen ) . 

bei den spielen hätte ich auf 39- 49 € gehofft, damit hätte nintendo gewaltig punkten können. 

abschliessend bleibt halt festzuhalten, dass europa einfach zu unbedeutend ist und die marktführerschaft in erster linie in den beiden anderen grossen territorien ausgefochten wird.




Spoiler



kaufen werd` ich mir denn wii aber wohl trotzdem sofort mit zelda - bin einfach zu schwach


----------



## crackajack (15. September 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Europa Termin*



			
				Bonkic am 15.09.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> *Es ist Raus: Launch: 8 Dezember. Preis 249 Euro. Farbe: Weiß. Inhalt: Wii-Remote, Nunchuck- Controller, Wii Sports*


Nachdem Jowood mit ihrer Patchmeldung mich von Erstmalnichtkauf von Gothic3 überzeugen konnten, macht Nintendo jetzt auch den richtigen Schritt und bringt die Konsole um 50€ zu teuer auf den Markt.

Das nächste Teil wo ich auf eine Preissenkung warten werde.

Sowas lob ich mir. Jetzt komme ich tatsächlich heuer noch dazu endlich ein paar alte Spiele zu spielen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. September 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Europa Termin*

Nach der Mehrwertsteuererhöhung 07 werde ich garantiert keine Ausgaben mehr tätigen, die eher in den Bereich "doofes Spielzeug" fallen. Das schließt Konsolen aber auch Spiele ein, von denen ich nicht absolut überzeugt bin. Ich werde im Dezember die Qual der Wahl haben, entweder die XB360 Core (endlich, Kollege wird sich freuen, Ich spiele mit seiner Konsole mehr, als er selbst ^^) oder eben das Wii. Wobei ich mich mit den 249 Euro nicht anfreunden kann. Vielleicht ändert sich meine Meinung wenn man endlich mal mehr bewegte Bilder von Wii-Spielen zu sehen bekommt. Red Steel sieht fein aus, aber sonst?   
Sicherlich ist die Steuerung interessant, nur stellt sich mir insgeheim dann doch die Frage: Soll ich innovative (?) aber dafür grafisch schlechtere Spiele kaufen, oder doch lieber auf die "sichere" X-Box 360 setzen, von deren optischer Qualität ich komplett überzeugt bin, und einfach mehr Titel kommen, die mich persönlich auf längere Sicht überzeugen (Stranglehold, Legacy, Gears of War, Halo 3, Alan Wake (!) etc). Nintendos First-Party-Games sind zwar allesamt nett, doch ich besitze bereits einen NDS und die Figuren Mario, Zelda und Co (eigentlich für mich Grund Nummer 1 für das Wii) bekomme ich auch auf dem Gerät zu sehen. Zwar nicht in der Qualität wie auf dem Wii, dafür aber tragbar und mindestens vom Charme genauso überzeugend. 

Bei mir ist es einfach die blöde psychologische 200 Euro Grenze. Klar, das Spiel "Wii Sports" ist interessant, aber für mich nicht tauglich um mal gepflegt 2 Stunden vor dem Ding zu sitzen und einer Kampagne oder einem festen Spielfaden zu folgen. Wii + Zelda im Paket für 250 Euro könnte ich akzeptieren, aber so finde ich das momentane Angebot einfach nicht reizvoll genug. Aufgrund dieser Enthüllung ist die XB360 in meinem persönlichen Ranking nur wieder sehr stark gestiegen. Was wohl im Endeffekt dafür sorgen wird, dass diese Konsole meinen inneren Kampf gewinnen wird. HD und bekannte (Action-)Marken sind einfach zu verlockend zum praktisch identischen Preis.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## ruppelt (15. September 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Europa Termin*

249 mit Spiel was man sich selber aususchen kann wäre gut gewesen. Aber Wii Sports war eines der Spiele die mich am wenigsten interessieren  

muss mir das wohl noch überlegen  oder vileiecht von Japan importieren.


----------



## Zerogoki (15. September 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Europa Termin*

mhh mit dem preis hab ich erhlich gesgat grechnet^^
die anderen nintendo konsolen waren ja auch ned billiger

aber das was mich wirklich stört ist....die Farbe weiss...
ich hatte eigentlich vor den Wii gleich am ersten tag zu kaufen...aber da es ihn nur in weiss gibt überleg ich mir ehrlich gesagt ob ich nicht lieber ein halbes jahr auf die farbe schwarz warten werde...ode rnoch länger^^°

ach wieso haben sie es nicht wie zu beginn der fall war das schicke kästchen in schwarz gelassen...sieht doch viel besser aus...heul


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. September 2006)

*Wii doch nicht Region-Free*

*Wii doch nicht Region-Free*


> Gestern tauchte die Meldung auf, dass Wii Region-Free ist, sprich Spiele aus allen Regionen auf allen Konsolen laufen, sofern die Publisher ihre Spiele nicht mit einem Region-Code versehen.
> 
> Nintendo UK zog diese Meldung heute zurück, bei der gestrigen Meldung habe es sich um einen Fehler gehandelt. "We are region-locked," so ein Sprecher der Firma.


consolewars.de

Also doch nix mit 170€-Import aus Japan.


----------



## Bonkic (15. September 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Europa Termin*



			
				Zerogoki am 15.09.2006 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> die anderen nintendo konsolen waren ja auch ned billiger



abgesehen vom gamecube war bislang jede nintendo konsole billiger (zumindest in deutschland - inflation etc. jetzt mal aussen vor gelassen) .


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Wii doch nicht Region-Free*

Fehler oder doch eher die Angst, dass sich die Leute, nach bekannt werden des Preises, verstärkt auf die Importkonsolen konzentrieren


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2006)

*[Wii] VC und Zubehör Preise*



> Nintendo UK hat nun auch die Preise für die Wii Points bekanntgegeben, mit welchen man unter anderem die Virtual Console Spiele bezahlt:
> 
> NES Spiele: 500 Wii Points
> SNES Spiele: 800 Wii Points
> ...





> Wii Remote Euro 39, Nunchuk Euro 19 und Classic Controller Euro 19.



_gamefront/ consolewars_

kratzen die vc preise schon am oberen rande dessen, was für mich gerade noch vertretbar wäre (n64 für 10 € ....na ja....) , so sind die zubehör preise doch schon fast unverschämt zu nennen. 

für einen "kompletten" controller (bestehend aus nunchuk und remote) müsste man grad mal lockere 60 € hinblättern !

d.h. beim kauf der konsole + 1 spiel + 2. controller wäre man bei 370 € .
unter billig verstehe ich eigentlich was anderes.....


andereseits ist der classic controller sehr preiswert und zudem kann man ja  auch vorhandene gc- pad weiterverwenden (nehm ich zumindest mal an ) .


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. September 2006)

*AW: [Wii] VC und Zubehör Preise*



			
				Bonkic am 16.09.2006 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> für einen "kompletten" controller (bestehend aus nunchuk und remote) müsste man grad mal lockere 60 € hinblättern !
> 
> d.h. beim kauf der konsole + 1 spiel + 2. controller wäre man bei 370 € .
> unter billig verstehe ich eigentlich was anderes.....


Hach, die gute alte N64-Zeit. Da kostete ein zusätzlicher Kontroller von Nintendo um die 40 Mark, das Rumble Pack und die Memorykarten hat man jeweils für 30 Mark bekommen. Heute sind die Preise wohl etwas anders. *g*

Jedenfalls macht mir deine insgesamt aufgeführte - im Bezug auf Splitscreengames realistische - Aufzählung richtig Angst. Hinzu kommen noch Preise für die Batterien, evtl. Akkus + Ladegerät, Wii Point Cards und SD-Karten um auch die ganzen tollen VC-Games sichern zu können. Mh, da krazt man insgesamt wohl locker an der 460 Euro Grenze um ein optimal ausgestattetes Wii-Gerät zu haben. "'nen echtes Schnäppchen, wa?"

Regards, eX!


----------



## GreenSoda (16. September 2006)

*AW: [Wii] VC und Zubehör Preise*



			
				IGN on Red Steel; Wii schrieb:
			
		

> "We noticed in the demo that guns and swords really didn't do any damage. No blood for example." - IGN





			
				Ubisoft schrieb:
			
		

> "One of the caveats that *Nintendo required* when we received our pre-release dev kit is that our finished product *not exceed a 'T' rating by the ESRB*. Nintendo assures us that this is only for launch titles and that all developers will be free from censorship after the launch." - Ubisoft



...da schau her    Spitze Nintendo...

*Nicht Regiofree
*Keine DVD-Wiedergabe
*Wii nur in weiß
*Wii-Sports als Zwangstitel mitgebundelt
*"Günstige" 250 Euro UVK
*UVK pro Spiel 50-60 günstige Euros
*Kompletter neuer Kontroller für ebenfalls günstige 60 Euros

...mal schauen ob Nintendo in den nächsten 3 Monaten vor Launch da nicht nochmal einen draufsetzten kann -es bleibt spannend.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (16. September 2006)

*6 Millionen DS verkauft*



			
				4Players schrieb:
			
		

> *Nintendo DS: 6 Millionen-Marke geknackt*
> 
> Wie Nintendo meldet, konnte man seit dem Launch im März 2005 stolze 6 Millionen DS-Geräte in Europa verkaufen. In den letzten elf Wochen seien sogar 70% aller verkauften Handhelds DS-Modelle gewesen. Gerade bei den weiblichen Käufer stehen DS und DS Lite hoch im Kurs, da es sich bei 44% aller von Frauen gekauften Konsolen um einen der beiden Handhelds handle.
> 
> Auch beim Spieleabsatz hat Nintendo Europa allen Grund zu jubeln - vor allem die unter dem Touch! Generations-Label veröffentlichten Titel würden sich enormer Beliebtheit erfreuen. So habe sich Dr. Kawashimas Gehirn-Jogging  bereits über 700.000 Mal, Animal Crossing: Wild World 850.000 Mal und Nintendogs sogar über 4 Millionen Mal verkauft. Glückwunsch!



Quelle: 4Players


----------



## Freezeman (16. September 2006)

*AW: [Wii] VC und Zubehör Preise*



			
				GreenSoda am 16.09.2006 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> *Nicht Regiofree


Ist wohl dem Großteil der Käufer (90 wohl vollkommen egal. 



> *Keine DVD-Wiedergabe


Wer hat denn nicht schon einen Player zuhause rumstehen?



> *Wii nur in weiß


Da kommen sicher noch andere Farben, Vergleich mit DS.



> *Wii-Sports als Zwangstitel mitgebundelt


Mich freuts umso mehr, dass ein Titel dabei ist.



> *"Günstige" 250 Euro UVK


Wart halt bis es billiger wird. Mir ist der Preis im Gegensatz zu anderen Produkten günstig genug.



> *UVK pro Spiel 50-60 günstige Euros


Komisch, bei den Anderen kommts irgendwie auch nicht biliger...



> *Kompletter neuer Kontroller für ebenfalls günstige 60 Euros


Ist zwar teuer, aber durch die Technik die dahinter steckt, kann man das vielleicht verstehen.



> ...mal schauen ob Nintendo in den nächsten 3 Monaten vor Launch da nicht nochmal einen draufsetzten kann -es bleibt spannend.


Was soll noch kommen, alle Informationen sind da.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. September 2006)

*Dead Rising in Deutschland vorläufig indiziert*



> *Dead Rising in Deutschland vorläufig indiziert*
> 
> 16.09.06 - Die Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien gibt bekannt, dass Capcoms Actionspiel Dead Rising (EU-Version) gemäß §23 Abs. 5 JuSchG vorläufig in die Liste der jugendgefährdenden Medien aufgenommen wurde.


Gamefront


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2006)

*AW: [Wii] VC und Zubehör Preise*



			
				Freezeman am 16.09.2006 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wohl dem Großteil der Käufer (90 wohl vollkommen egal.



stimmt



> Wer hat denn nicht schon einen Player zuhause rumstehen?



seh` ich persönlich zwar genauso - viele andere legen aber scheinbar darauf wert. 



> Da kommen sicher noch andere Farben, Vergleich mit DS.



mit auch vollkommen wurscht - früher wars auch kein problem, dass es nes und snes nur in grau gab, ausserdem sieht die konsole in weiss ziemlich gut aus.




> Mich freuts umso mehr, dass ein Titel dabei ist.



zweischneidiges schwert, einerseits isses zwar nett, aber auf der anderen seite glaub` ich kaum, dass wii sports einen vollpreistitel ersetzt. 
und eine variante für vielleicht 219 € ohne spiel würde mir auch besser gefallen.




> Wart halt bis es billiger wird. Mir ist der Preis im Gegensatz zu anderen Produkten günstig genug.



wenn man bedenkt, dass es die ungleich stärkere xbox360 teilweise zum gleichen preis gibt, wird das garantiert einige ins grübeln bringen.

[natrülich sollte die software entscheiden und natürlich verfolgt nintendo ein ganz anderes konzept - trotzdem steht man irgendwo in konkurrenz zur box]



> Komisch, bei den Anderen kommts irgendwie auch nicht biliger...



stimmt zwar , allerdings ist die entwicklung für xbox360, ps3 und pc ungleich teurer



> Was soll noch kommen, alle Informationen sind da.



wär nicht das erste mal, dass nintendo kurzfristig noch was am preis dreht, von daher muss das letzte wort da noch nicht gesprochen sein.


----------



## Stryfe (18. September 2006)

*AW: [Wii] VC und Zubehör Preise*



> Universal Studios Shuns Blu-Ray
> 
> Blu-ray has now been dismissed by Universal Studios. Craig Kornblau explains why HD DVD will win the next-gen format war.
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.elektriq.com/articles/universal-studios-shuns-blu-ray

-njStryfe-


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (18. September 2006)

*Playstation 3: Werden Spiele 60 Dollar kosten?*



			
				4Players schrieb:
			
		

> *PS3: Hohe Spielepreise?*
> 
> Wie die Webseite Spong berichtet, hat sich Activisions CEO Robert Kotick am Wochenende zu den möglichen PS3-Spielepreisen geäußert, die nicht gerade Mut machen:
> 
> ...



Quelle: 4Players


----------



## Bonkic (18. September 2006)

*AW: [Wii] VC und Zubehör Preise*



			
				Stryfe am 18.09.2006 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Blu-ray has now been dismissed by Universal Studios.




ich denke mal, dass es noch zu früh ist, den abgesang auf eines der fromate anzustimmen. zumal ich irgendwo gelesen habe, dass die vergleichbarkeit der derzeit verfügbaren titel nahezu unmöglich und damit unseriös ist.

allerdings ist der universal boss ja nicht irgendwer in der branche.

wär natürlich echt ein hammer, wenn sony (mal wieder) aufs falsche pferd setzt.

bin mir ohnehin relativ sicher, dass sich sony das mit der blu-ray 
marktdurchdringung ein wenig anders vorgestellt hat bei der ankündigung der blu- ray fähigkeit der ps3.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. September 2006)

*Mit der Playstation 3 Krankheiten bekämpfen*



			
				Extreme-Players schrieb:
			
		

> *Mit der PS3 gegen Krankheiten ankämpfen  Playstation 3*
> 
> Distributed Computing ist eines der Zauberworte des vernetzten Zeitalters. Wer kennt sich nicht, die Projekt bei denen man mehrere Rechner miteinander vernetzt, um gemeinsam an einem Problem zu arbeiten. Das bekannteste Projekt war und ist derzeit das SETI@Home-Projekt, welches von der Universität in Berkeley ins Leben gerufen wurde.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Extreme-Players


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2006)

*Iwata Interview auf SPIEGEL.de*



> SPIEGEL ONLINE: Was war Ihr erster Gedanke, als sie von der Verschiebung des Europa-Starts der PlayStation 3 (PS3) ihres Konkurrenten Sony gehört haben?
> 
> SPIEGEL ONLINE: Vor zwei Jahren hatte man auch Nintendo schon beinahe abgeschrieben. Haben sie jetzt die Lücke gefunden, in der Sie noch auftrumpfen können?
> 
> ...



_spiegel.de_


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. September 2006)

*Xbox Live überträgt TGS und X06*



			
				4Players schrieb:
			
		

> *Xbox Live überträgt TGS und X06*
> 
> Ihr könnt weder die Tokyo Game Show noch Microsofts X06 vor Ort erleben? Kein Problem - jedenfalls dann, wenn ihr eine Xbox 360 besitzt! Denn Xbox Live! überträgt wie schon zur E3 die Höhepunkte beider Messen. So seht ihr z.B. das Wichtigste der Pressekonferenzen, "Hinter den Kulissen"-Reportagen sowie aktuelle HD-Trailer und Demos. Neben 100 Downloads erwartet euch außerdem ein "noch geheimer, großer Franchise-Titel" für Xbox Live! Arcade. Bis zum 30. September sollen die meisten dieser Inhalte zur Verfügung stehen.



Quelle: 4Players


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. September 2006)

*Randgruppen sind Zielgruppen von Nintendo*



			
				Demonews schrieb:
			
		

> *Nintendo Wii: Randgruppen sind neue Zielgruppen*
> 
> Nintendo hat mit der hauseigenen "NextGen"-Konsole Wii große Pläne, die sich mehr und mehr von den Konzepten der Konkurrenten Microsoft und Sony unterscheiden.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Demonews


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. September 2006)

*AW: Randgruppen sind Zielgruppen von Nintendo*

Und die Randgruppen geben für ein Spielzeug 250€ und mehr aus? Kuriose Vorstellung von Randgruppen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. September 2006)

*Tony Hawk´s Project 8 - Kein Online-Skating auf der PS3*

*Tony Hawk´s Project 8 - Kein Online-Skating auf der PS3*


> Es liegt wirklich nicht in unserer Absicht, die Playstation 3 schlecht zu machen, aber momentan bündeln sich leider etwas die Negativ-Schlagzeilen: Im folgenden Fall geht es um das kommende Skater-Game Tony Hawk´s Project 8 und die darin enthaltenen Online-Varianten auf der PS3. Beziehungsweise darum geht es genau nicht, denn diese wird es nicht geben.
> 
> *Dies berichten die US-Website IGN, die von Entwickler Neversoft erfahren hat, dass man Tony Hawk´s Project 8 im November zu Launch der Konsole veröffentlichen wolle, aber noch nicht alle Software-Bibliotheken von Sony bekommen habe. Und da man nicht mal weiß, wie Sony sich das Thema "Online" konkret überhaupt vorstellt*, wird man in dem Spiel keine Online-Unterstützung anbieten können. Anders wird dies bei der Xbox 360-Version von Tony Hawk´s Project 8 sein: Hier dürfen sich die Spieler auf einen vollen Xbox Live-Support und Online-Matches mit bis zu acht Spielern freuen.


http://www.demonews.de/kurznachrichten/index.php?shortnews=9824

Klingt ja nach einer sehr ausgereiften Onlinemechanik bei der PS3.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. September 2006)

*AW: Randgruppen sind Zielgruppen von Nintendo*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.09.2006 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Randgruppen geben für ein Spielzeug 250€ und mehr aus? Kuriose Vorstellung von Randgruppen.


 Sehr viele Spieler dieser Randgruppen haben mittlerweile 300 Euro für Nintendos DS ausgegeben. Es gibt erschreckend viele Leute, die neben dem Ur-DS auch noch den "ipodishen" DS-Lite erworben haben. 2x 149 Euro sind auch nicht gerade so kostengünstig für pures Technikspielzeug. Auch das Ur-DS war eigentlich alles andere als ein Schnäppchen. Man forderte damals 149 Euro für ein Gerät, welches von der Hardware nur etwas besser war als das veraltete N-Gage, und optional "nur" einen Touchscreen bot. Keine Multimediafeatures (die das N-Gage bot), keine Tastatur, kein richtiges Betriebssystem. "Just Gaming" hieß die Devise. Wie pervers erfolgreich Nintendo mit dieser Taktik ist, sieht man wöchentlich in den Verkaufscharts aus Japan:



> *DSL 113,831*
> *PSP 29,141* <- "DS-Killer" (laut Sony)
> PS2 19,882
> GBASP 2,104
> ...


Fazit: Die Leute (auch Randgruppen) kaufen alles, sobald die einsehen, dass die angebotene Ware sich deutlich von den anderen auf dem Markt abhebt bzw. kreative Elemente bietet die andere Hersteller nicht haben (Spiele, Input-Geräte). Ich würde daher sehr stark spekulieren, dass der Preis des Wii nicht sonderlich schädlich für das Gerät sein wird. Leute zahlen gerne Geld für Sachen die sich von normalen Trends abheben. Siehe auch iPod. Der verkauft sich auch nur wegen des Designs und der einfachen Bedienung wie blöd, obwohl er gleichzeitig auch extrem teuer ist.

Regards, eX!


----------



## McDrake (19. September 2006)

*AW: Randgruppen sind Zielgruppen von Nintendo*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.09.2006 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Die Leute (auch Randgruppen) kaufen alles, sobald die einsehen, dass die angebotene Ware sich deutlich von den anderen auf dem Markt abhebt bzw. kreative Elemente bietet die andere Hersteller nicht haben (Spiele, Input-Geräte). Ich würde daher sehr stark spekulieren, dass der Preis des Wii nicht sonderlich schädlich für das Gerät sein wird. Leute zahlen gerne Geld für Sachen die sich von normalen Trends abheben. Siehe auch iPod. Der verkauft sich auch nur wegen des Designs und der einfachen Bedienung wie blöd, obwohl er gleichzeitig auch extrem teuer ist.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Da muss ich dir recht geben.
Was wir DS an ältere oder sogar alte Frauen verkauft haben dank "Dr. Kawashimas Gehirn-Jogging".
Unglaublich. Den Nintendovertreter, der uns das ein paar Wochen im Voraus prophezeite, hab ich ein wenig belächelt. Ich hatte zwar schon das Gefühl, dass damit eine neue Zielgruppe angepeilt würde, aber dass es so einen Erfolg haben würde?
Und diese Omas und Muttis sagen sicherlich schneller ja zu nem Wii als zu ner noch nicht vorhandenen PS3 und einer Konsole, bei der 3/4 16er und 18er Titel sind (360)

Jetzt kommt natürlich wieder der Einwand, dass dann nur Kinder- und Frauenspiele kommen werden. Glaub ich aber nicht. Die meisten Mütter haben ja noch enn Mann im Haus


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. September 2006)

*AW: Randgruppen sind Zielgruppen von Nintendo*

Also es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob nun 250 bis 300€ ausgegeben werden oder „nur“ 150 und später, weil einem das Gerät gefällt und man gerne eine verbesserte Variante haben will, erneut 150 bezahlt werden. 



> Die Leute (auch Randgruppen) kaufen alles, sobald die einsehen, dass die angebotene Ware sich deutlich von den anderen auf dem Markt abhebt bzw. kreative Elemente bietet die andere Hersteller nicht haben (Spiele, Input-Geräte). Ich würde daher sehr stark spekulieren, dass der Preis des Wii nicht sonderlich schädlich für das Gerät sein wird. Leute zahlen gerne Geld für Sachen die sich von normalen Trends abheben. Siehe auch iPod. Der verkauft sich auch nur wegen des Designs und der einfachen Bedienung wie blöd, obwohl er gleichzeitig auch extrem teuer ist.


Der IPod ist sicherlich sehr erfolgreich, aber dazu brauchte es schon eine Vorlaufzeit. Oktober 2001 kam der erste IPod auf den Mark und im September 2003(!) waren über eine Million verkauft. Im Handheldmarkt profitiert der DS auch unheimlich davon, dass die Leute – ähnlich wie einen IPod – bei sich haben. Auch nicht Game bzw. Nicht-IPod-User kommen damit in Berührung. Eine Konsole steht nur im Zimmer. Und gerade wenn ich mich im meinem Nicht-Gamer-Umfeld so umschaue, da finde ich da keine Person, die für ein Spielzeugt 200€ und mehr ausgeben würde. Ich bin daher wirklich gespannt, wie gut es mit dem Wii laufen wird und wie viele Nicht-Gamer zugreifen werden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. September 2006)

*Kreativität bei EA - Ein Name, drei Speiel und vier Systeme (The Island-Reihe)*

EA hat wohl keine Lust mehr einfach nur immer einen Nachfolger zu produzieren, jetzt wird ein Setting genommen und daraus drei Spiele gemacht:



> Electronic Arts hat heute neue Spiele angekündigt, welche zu einer neuen Reihe namens The Island gehören. The Island ist eine fiktive Insel, auf welcher man sich frei bewegen kann. Die Insel hat mehrere Regionen mit unterschiedlichen Merkmalen und Wetterverhältnissen, wie z.B. sonnige Strände und verschneite Bergpässe. Am 14. November erscheinen die ersten drei Titel der neuen Reihe für Next Generation Systeme und PC:
> 
> Need for Speed: The Island (PS3, Xbox 360, Wii, PC)
> 
> ...


Quell: http://www.consolewars.de/news/13508/ea_kuendigt_the_island-reihe_an/

*Offizielle Pressemeldung*


> REDWOOD CITY, Calif. � September 18, 2006 � To commemorate the launch of the next generation of console and PC hardware, Electronic Arts (Nasdaq: ERTS) is pleased to announce the launch of a new lineup of interactive titles for all next generation gaming platforms.
> 
> The Island� is a massively open world encompassing 600 square miles of fictional island landscape. The island has different regions with various topologies and weather conditions, ranging from sunny beaches to snowy mountain passes. Published under the EA GAMES� brand, The Island� is a lineup of games that can be played in conjunction with each other, fully contained within this single massively open world. EA� will be launching three of these games on November 14, 2006 with future titles to be announced in 2007.
> 
> ...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. September 2006)

*AW: Randgruppen sind Zielgruppen von Nintendo*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.09.2006 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Konsole steht nur im Zimmer. Und gerade wenn ich mich im meinem Nicht-Gamer-Umfeld so umschaue, da finde ich da keine Person, die für ein Spielzeugt 200€ und mehr ausgeben würde. Ich bin daher wirklich gespannt, wie gut es mit dem Wii laufen wird und wie viele Nicht-Gamer zugreifen werden.


Damit hast du sicherlich Recht. Im Endeffekt wird sich zeigen müssen ob Nintendo das Verkaufsschema bezogen auf das DS auch für das stationäre Wii umsetzen, und ähnlich erfolgreich “alternative” Käuferschichten ködern kann. Vielleicht hat Nintedo dank des DS aber auch einen kleinen Vorteil: Das DS soll mit einigen Funktionen der Wii-Konsole kompatibel sein, zudem könnten viele DS-Käufer dank der Reputation des Geräts, durchaus auf die Idee gebracht werden, auch in Wii zu investieren. 

Frei nach der Formel: DS-Kunde = Wii-Kunde (?)

Schlussendlich sind dies aber alles nur Spekulationen, und man wird sehen müssen wie das Gerät am Ende tatsächlich von der Kundenbasis aufgenommen wird. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2006)

*AW: Randgruppen sind Zielgruppen von Nintendo*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.09.2006 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Schlussendlich sind dies aber alles nur Spekulationen, und man wird sehen müssen wie das Gerät am Ende tatsächlich von der Kundenbasis aufgenommen wird.




ich denke, da muss man wiederum nach territorien differenzieren.
augenblicklich geh` ich mal davon aus, dass der wii in japan einschlagen wird wie eine bombe - microsoft ist ohnehin keine konkurrenz und sony bei dem preis eignetlich auch nicht (auch wenn sich die ps3 zu beginn natürlich auch verkaufen wird wie bescheuert) . 

in europa siehts dann schon anders aus :
die konsole ist weitaus teurer als in japan und exotischer als alles, was uns hier seit langem präsentiert wurde.
ausserdem haben wir hier mit microsoft einen - auch preislich ! - gut positionierten konkurrenten, sony spielt ja bekanntlich noch keine rolle.
ich denke, dass der wii hier erst nach einer preissenkung für die masse interessant wird. 

was die usa angeht, hab` ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt keine ahnung .
der wii- preis ist sehr ansprechend, der der xbox 360 allerdings auch und ein gears of war ist sicher ein mehr als gutes verkaufsargument.

wie auf den ps3 preis hier reagiert wird vermag ich nicht einzuschätzen - denn wenn man nebenan im regal die xbox360 zum ~ halben preis sieht, bei annähernd gleich aussehenden spielen.....na ja......

kann allerdings auch sein, dass wii und ps3/ xbox360 wieder mal total andere käuferschichten ansprechen, wie auch von nintendo geplant und sich die verkäufe der einen gar nicht auf die der anderen auswirken .


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (19. September 2006)

*Classic-Reihe nun auch für XBox 360*



			
				Demonews schrieb:
			
		

> *Xbox 360 - Spiele im Ausverkauf*
> 
> Ist die Xbox 360 bald am Ende? Werden alle Spiele ab sofort im Preis gesenkt? Nein, natürlich nicht, aber Microsoft startet am 13. Oktober die bereits von der Xbox bekannten Classic-Reihe für die hauseigene "NextGen"-Konsole.
> 
> ...



Quelle: Demonews


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. September 2006)

*Infos vom Xbox 360 Media Briefing*



> - Blue Dragon und Lost Odyssey spielbar auf der TGS.
> 
> - Anfang 2007 wird es die ersten 'Pac-Man World Championship' geben. Die 10 besten Pacman Spieler werden in New York um den Titel kämpfen.
> 
> ...


consolewars.de

Das HD-DVD LW ist zumindest in Japan ein echtes Schnäppchen.


----------



## Bonkic (20. September 2006)

*AW: Infos vom Xbox 360 Media Briefing*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.09.2006 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Das HD-DVD LW ist zumindest in Japan ein echtes Schnäppchen.




jupp, verstehe nur nicht ganz, weshalb microsoft die nutzung nur auf filme beschränken will .  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. September 2006)

*AW: Infos vom Xbox 360 Media Briefing*



			
				Bonkic am 20.09.2006 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> jupp, verstehe nur nicht ganz, weshalb microsoft die nutzung nur auf filme beschränken will .  :-o


Es werden sicherlich nicht alle Erstkäufer so begeistert sein, wenn sie nun plötzlich noch weitere 140€ ausgeben und "nachrüsten" *müssen*. Noch gibt es ja kein Game auf mehreren DVDs, vielleicht gäbe es in dem Fall ja eine optional, zweite Variante auf HD-DVD.

Wäre noch interessant zu wissen, ob man das LW auch unter Windows (Vista) nutzen kann.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. September 2006)

*Guitar Hero wird Multiplattform-Titel*



> *Guitar Hero wird Multiplattform-Titel*
> 
> 21.09.06 - Die bislang nur für PS2 erhältliche Guitar Heroe Click Picture-Reihe soll ab 2007 eine Multiplattform-Entwicklung sein. Das berichtet GamesIndustry.biz unter Berufung auf eine Aussage von Activisions CEO Robert Kotick auf der 'Goldman Sachs Communacopia XV Conference'.
> 
> Guitar Hero Click Picture soll demnach auf jedem wichtigen neuen Format erscheinen.



Gamefront.de


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2006)

*AW: Guitar Hero wird Multiplattform-Titel*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.09.2006 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Guitar Hero Click Picture soll demnach auf jedem wichtigen neuen Format erscheinen.




dass viele hersteller ihre prioritäten in kürzester vergangenheit anders gelegt haben zeigt ein blick auf ubisofts europa line- up :



> - Tom Clancy’s Splinter Cell Double Agent (Xbox 360, Xbox, PS2, GC, Wii)
> - Rayman Raving Rabbids (Wii, NDS, GBA)
> - Tom Clancy’s Rainbow Six Vegas (Xbox 360, PSP)
> - Far Cry Vengeance (Wii)
> ...




fast alle titel erscheinen für wii, einige sogar exklusiv - von einer solchen unterstützung konnten die beiden vorgängerkonsolen nintendos nur träumen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. September 2006)

*AW: Far Cry 2 und Far Cry PSP?*

Zum eher "zufälligen" Informationsleak zu Far Cry 2 gibt es bereits hier einen Thread. Was jedoch auch für die Besitzer von kleinen Unterhaltungsgeräten (wie der PSP) interessant sein dürfte, ist folgendes (nicht bestätigtes) Lineup:



> Ob es Absicht war oder nicht, können wir nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall ist auf dem FTP-Server von Ubisoft heute nacht eine 2GB große Datei aufgetaucht, die diverse Artworks zu kommenden Spielen enthielt.
> Darunter sind auch einige bisher unbekannte Spiele, auch für die PSP. So findet sich in der Datei ein Artwork zur PSP-Version von Far Cry und auch vom Boxspiel Rocky haben wir bisher noch nichts gewusst. Der komplette Inhalt:
> 
> Assassins Creed
> ...



Falls diese Meldung der Wahrheit entsprechen sollte, so wird man baldig wohl endlich Titel für das Gerät bekommen, die hoffentlich eher den qualitativen Vorstellungen der Actionspieler gerecht werden dürften.

Für das Q4 2006 stehen hingegen bereits folgende Action-Titel fest:

- Medal of Honor: Heroes (EA)
- Brothers in Arms D-Day (Ubisoft)
- Rainbow Six: Vegas (Ubisoft)

_Quelle: playstationportable.de_

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. September 2006)

*Scans und Infos zu Gran Turismo HD*



> *Scans und Infos zu Gran Turismo HD*
> 
> Zu Gran Turismo HD, welches in Japan im Dezember erscheinen soll, gibt es in der aktuellen Famitsu weitere Bilder und neue Informationen:
> 
> ...



http://www.consolewars.de/news/13554/scans_und_infos_zu_gran_turismo_hd/ (Da gibt es auch die Bilder)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. September 2006)

*Neue Details zu Metal Gear Solid 4*



> *Neue Details zu Metal Gear Solid 4*
> 
> 21.09.06 - Hier sind weitere Einzelheiten zu Metal Gear Solid 4 Click Picture von Konami aus der Famitsu; alles Neue zusammengefasst:
> 
> ...


gamefront.de


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2006)

*AW: Scans und Infos zu Gran Turismo HD*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.09.2006 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> - Gran Turismo HD beinhaltet zwei Versionen: Gran Turismo HD Classic



also quasi ein gt4 in hd.



> Gran Turismo HD Premium. Letztere soll die Leistung der PS3 voll ausnutzen.



na klar - ein spiel zum release reizt die konsole vollkommen aus.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. September 2006)

*AW: Scans und Infos zu Gran Turismo HD*



			
				Bonkic am 21.09.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> na klar - ein spiel zum release reizt die konsole vollkommen aus.


Vielleicht meinen sie damit die "Microtransactions".


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2006)

*[PS 3]  20 GB Variante doch mit HDMI und billiger*



> Wie verschiedene Quellen inzwischen berichten, soll die abgespeckte Version der PS3 für 499 � entgegen der bisherigen Angaben über einen HDMI-Anschluss verfügen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_consolewars/ ign_


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2006)

*[TGS]  Sony PK*

die sicherlich interessanteste meldung ist die oben bereits gemeldete preissenkung (ohnehin absurd, dass die kleine version gerade mal umgerechnet 20 €  weniger gekostet hätte als die premium verison ) .

bin mal gespannt, ob sich nintendo davon beeindrucken lässt und ob das auch auswirkungen auf die preise in sonstigen territorien haben wird .

desweiteren sehenswert fand ich nur einen fast schon fotorealistisch anmutenden trailer zu *AFRIKA*, der angeblich ingame grafik zeigt. 

die aussagekraft des trailers bzgl. gameplay ist aber arg begrenzt (man erfährt genaugenommen gar nix) und was man von der `ingame- grafik` zu halten hat.... na ja......

aber sehenswert ist er allemal, wie ich finde .

http://www.consolewars.de/news/13578/afrika_-__der_tgs_2006_trailer/


edit:

auch der f1 trailer ist klasse und - für mich - fast nicht von einer tv übertragung zu unterscheiden.

aber es ist halt nur ein trailer. 

http://media.ps3.ign.com/media/748/748480/vid_1678842.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. September 2006)

*TGS: Sony nennt Erscheinngstermine für Japan*



> 11.11.06 - Genji (Game Republic)
> 11.11.06 - Resistance: Fall of Man (Insomniac)
> Dezember 2006 - Gran Turismo HD (Polyphony Digital)
> Dezember 2006 - Formel 1 (Sony)
> ...


Gamefront.de


Insgesamt muss ich sagen ist es bei Sony immer sehr Extrem in Sachen News und CO. Zuletzt gab es fast nur negative Meldungen, die E3 war schwach, etc. und nun kommen 1A Trailer und wunderbare Ankündigungen.
Bin mal gespannt, was davon am Ende stimmt und wie viel die Trailer mit dem finalen Spielen zu tun haben werden.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (22. September 2006)

*AW: TGS: Sony nennt Erscheinngstermine für Japan*



> ....
> Frühjahr 2007 - Heavenly Sworld (Ninja Theory)
> Frühjahr 2007 - Lair (Factor 5)


Sind eigentlich die für mich am interessantesten Exklusivtitel. So gesehen kann mir die Releaseverschiebung der PS 3 auch reichlich egal sein.
Überhaupt finde ich das Lineup bei weitem nicht so toll, wie Sony immer sagt. Bei der Amazon-Vorbestellungsaktion gabs kein Spiel im Bundle, was mich gereizt hätte. (Nebenbei könnte ich mich immer wieder aufregen, das Amazon Schlaubergern die Möglichkeit einräumt, jegliche Artikel vor dem Erscheinen zu bewerten.)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. September 2006)

*PS3 News*

*Keine Preissenkung für USA oder EU*


> Wired News hatten die Gelegenheit, mit Phil Harrison, Kaz Hirai und Ken Kutaragi über ein paar Fragen zu sprechen, die uns allen unter den Nägeln brennen.
> Hier die wichtigsten Aussagen:
> 
> Phil Harrison:
> ...


Consolewars.de

Das mit dem Preis ist lächerlich. Aber sehr schwach die Sache mit dem Kabel. Die PS3 ist damit die erste Next-Gen Konsole, die kein Next-Gen Kabel in der Box hat.


----------



## GreenSoda (23. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 News*

PS3: Demos zum downloaden werden pro Stück 1$ (=1Euro) kosten:



			
				Worthplaying schrieb:
			
		

> Many people were looking forward to Ken Kutaragi's keynote speech to fill in the many blanks, and with only 2 months to go until launch, give details. Unfortunately most of the speech was filled with technical details on GPS, GMS, shopping, banking, networking, and so forth.* A few noteworthy things, demos will cost $1*, you will be able to download 16bit games (MegaDrive Genesis, and PC Engine TurboGrafx) over the network, and share them with friends. During a short Q&A it was revealed that the 20gig version will now also feature HDMI, and will receive a price reduction (from 535 to $430) in Japan, as a result of consumer complaints about the high price.



lol...es ist fast so als ob Sony *will* das ihre Konsole abk**kt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 News*



			
				GreenSoda am 23.09.2006 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> PS3: Demos zum downloaden werden pro Stück 1$ (=1Euro) kosten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nee, die sind nur konsequent und wenden ihre "Geschäftsideen" auch auf die große PS3 an. Für Downloads von der offiziellen PSP-Seite muss man seit kurzem ja auch zahlen. So kann man ein "durchschnittlich erfolgreiches" Stück Technik natürlich erst recht pushen...  

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 News*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.09.2006 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> > lol...es ist fast so als ob Sony *will* das ihre Konsole abk**kt.
> 
> 
> Nee, die sind nur konsequent und wenden ihre "Geschäftsideen" auch auf die große PS3 an.




Ich sehe das Problem nicht ganz, es war doch angekündigt, dass solche Sachen etwas kosten werden, schließlich bleibt der "normale" Onlinebetrieb der PS3 kostenlos, also u.a. das eigentliche Online-zocken.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 News*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.09.2006 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 23.09.2006 19:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für mich als "Außenstehenden" wirkt dies aber trotzdem etwas seltsam. *g*
Kosten eigentlich XB360 "Marktplatzdemos" etwas, oder kann man sich diese 4-free ziehen?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 News*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.09.2006 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich als "Außenstehenden" wirkt dies aber trotzdem etwas seltsam. *g*
> Kosten eigentlich XB360 "Marktplatzdemos" etwas, oder kann man sich diese 4-free ziehen?



Die sind imo gratis, dafür kostet aber eben Online-Gaming etwas ^^

Bei Demos macht es eigentlich mehr Sinn sie kostenlos anzubieten, damit möglichst viele das Spiel testen.
Andererseits hab ich persönlich meistens nur Demos von Spielen geladen/gekauft (die "offiziellen" Hefte), die ich eh kaufen wollte, um so meine Ungeduld zu befriedigen.


----------



## GreenSoda (23. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 News*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.09.2006 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich als "Außenstehenden" wirkt dies aber trotzdem etwas seltsam. *g*
> Kosten eigentlich XB360 "Marktplatzdemos" etwas, oder kann man sich diese 4-free ziehen?
> 
> Regards, eX!



Nein bei MS sind die ganzen Demos gratis.

...was mich eigentlich auch noch mehr irretiert ist diese ständige Japan Bevorzugung quer durch alle Konsolensysteme hinweg...am krassesten ist es jetzt sicher mit der PS3 die ja *viel* billiger in Jp sein wird.
Was ich daran komisch finde ist, dass Japan doch sogar eines der weltweit wenigen Länder ist (mit der Schweiz vielleicht) die sogar ein höheres Lohnniveau haben als Dt., aber trotzdem kriegen die immer alles in dem Berreich günstiger...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 News*



			
				GreenSoda am 23.09.2006 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich daran komisch finde ist, dass Japan doch sogar eines der weltweit wenigen Länder ist (mit der Schweiz vielleicht) die sogar ein höheres Lohnniveau haben als Dt., aber trotzdem kriegen die immer alles in dem Berreich günstiger...



Die Kaufkraft ist dort allerdings geringer, zudem sind Produkte dieser Art in deren Gesellschaft viel weiter verbreitet, dadurch gibt es aber auch größere Lohnunterschiede zwischen den potentiellen Käufern.
Ob sehr viel an Mehrkosten wegen Transport etc. für Amerika/Europa dazukommt weiß ich aber nicht.
Vielleicht beschweren sich die Japaner aber auch am meisten/lautstärksten über hohe Preise


----------



## Onlinestate (23. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 News*

In Japan kommt zwar noch die Steuer in Höhe von 5% dazu, aber das machts auch net wett.
Ich finds eigentlich auch schon ganz schön krass.
Bsp. Wii:
JP ~180 Euro
USA: ~200 Euro + Steuern
EU: 250 Euro
Das gleiche mit den Zubehörpreisen.
Als Begründung dür die Preisänderung der PS3 hat Sony ja bekannt gegeben, dass das aufgrund des Preislimit, was die Japsen, Amis und Wir halt bezahlen würden. Ergo, sind bei uns einfach zu viele Leute, die sich das gefallen lassen.
Also beim Wii werde ich wahrscheinlich erstma bis zur ersten Preisreduzierung oder Wii + Zelda für 250 warten.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 News*



			
				Onlinestate am 23.09.2006 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> In Japan kommt zwar noch die Steuer in Höhe von 5% dazu, aber das machts auch net wett.



Dazu? ist die nicht schon drin, dachte nur US-($)-Preise werden ohne Steuern angegeben, da diese je nach Bundesstaat anders ist.

Man muss bei uns die 16(19)% abziehen, dann ist das schon ein Stück billiger 
Z.B. wird die 60-GB PS3 in Deutschland und den USA zu fast dem gleichen Preis (aus Sicht von Sony) verkauft:
60GB-PS3-Deutschland Verkaufspreis: 599€
März 07 -> minus die 19% Mehrwertsteuer -> ca. 504€
Beim 599$ Verkaufspreis in den USA (ohne Steuern angegeben) sind es nach dem aktuellen Wechselkurs ca. 499€.

In Japan wäre die 60GB-PS3 tatsächlich etwa 100€ billiger, aber siehe oben, Kaufkraft etc.


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2006)

*AW: PS3 News*



			
				GreenSoda am 23.09.2006 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein bei MS sind die ganzen Demos gratis.
> 
> ...was mich eigentlich auch noch mehr irretiert ist diese ständige Japan Bevorzugung quer durch alle Konsolensysteme hinweg...am krassesten ist es jetzt sicher mit der PS3 die ja *viel* billiger in Jp sein wird.
> Was ich daran komisch finde ist, dass Japan doch sogar eines der weltweit wenigen Länder ist (mit der Schweiz vielleicht) die sogar ein höheres Lohnniveau haben als Dt., aber trotzdem kriegen die immer alles in dem Berreich günstiger...




der europäische markt ist gegebüber dem japanischen und us- amerikanischen einfach zu unwichtig.
die marktführerschaft wird nicht hier ausgefochten.


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2006)

*TGS: Spielepreise bei Yen 8.800 bis Yen 9.800?*



> 24.09.06 - Spiele für die PlayStation3 könnten in Japan zwischen Yen 8.800 (Euro 59 / USD 75) und Yen 9.800 (Euro 65 / USD 83) kosten. Das schreibt die Wirtschaftszeitung Nihon Keizai Shimbun unter Berufung auf Aussagen von zwei Herstellern.
> 
> Der Grund sind die hohen Entwicklungskosten für PS3-Spiele. Damit wären die Software-Preise über denen der PS2, die in Japan bei Yen 5.800 (Euro 38 / USD 49 und Yen 6.800 (Euro 45 / USD 5 liegen.
> 
> Sony hat die Preise für PS3-Software bislang noch nicht offiziell angekündigt und diese Meldung nicht bestätigt.



_gamefront_

kommen dann auf uns preise von bis zu 100 € pro spiel zu ?


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2006)

*[XBOX 360] F.E.A.R. Demo*

hat schon jemand die fear demo ausprobiert ?
würde mich mal interessieren, was im vergleich zur pc version verändert/ - bessert wurde.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. September 2006)

*AW: [XBOX 360] F.E.A.R. Demo*



			
				Bonkic am 25.09.2006 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> hat schon jemand die fear demo ausprobiert ?
> würde mich mal interessieren, was im vergleich zur pc version verändert/ - bessert wurde.


Ist die gleiche Demo, wie die PC Demo zu FEAR. Inhaltlich gibt es keine Änderungen. Einzig die Feinde scheinen sich ein wenig langsamer zu bewegen / reagieren. Starkes Autoaim ist mir nicht aufgefallen, wäre allerdings mit den schon langsamer reagierenden Feinden und Slomo auch nicht wirklich nötig. Grafisch hat sich nichts geändert, es läuft nur merklich besser als bei mir auf dem PC. Verbessert wurde ansonsten sonst nix. Gerade die Benutzung der Leitern kommt mir noch ne Spur fummeliger / umständlicher vor als auf dem PC. Da muss man sehr genau Stufen, etc. anvisieren.


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2006)

*AW: [XBOX 360] F.E.A.R. Demo*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.09.2006 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die gleiche Demo, wie die PC Demo zu FEAR. Inhaltlich gibt es keine Änderungen. Einzig die Feinde scheinen sich ein wenig langsamer zu bewegen / reagieren. Starkes Autoaim ist mir nicht aufgefallen, wäre allerdings mit den schon langsamer reagierenden Feinden und Slomo auch nicht wirklich nötig. Grafisch hat sich nichts geändert, es läuft nur merklich besser als bei mir auf dem PC. Verbessert wurde ansonsten sonst nix. Gerade die Benutzung der Leitern kommt mir noch ne Spur fummeliger / umständlicher vor als auf dem PC. Da muss man sehr genau Stufen, etc. anvisieren.




aha - danke, das ging ja schnell.   

grafisch wirklich keine änderung ?
ziemlich arm, gerade wenn man sich gears of war anschaut, dass in knapp 6 wochen erscheinen soll.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. September 2006)

*AW: [XBOX 360] F.E.A.R. Demo*



			
				Bonkic am 25.09.2006 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> grafisch wirklich keine änderung ?
> ziemlich arm, gerade wenn man sich gears of war anschaut, dass in knapp 6 wochen erscheinen soll.


So, habe mir nun PC Demo und 360 Demo genauer angeschaut und direkt vergleichen. Linker TFT PC Version und auf dem rechten TFT die 360 Version. Insgesamt kommt mir die 360 Version wie ein eher „schneller Port“ vor, wobei dies auch nur bei der Demo so sein kann. Diese zeigt ja keinen Level aus der VV, sondern lediglich einige Räume.

Erstaunlicherweise beinhaltet die PC Version vier unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsgrade, die Xbox hat in der Demo nur einen. Auch fehlt in der Konsolenversion der Introlevel der PC Fassung (Gespräch, etc.).

Sehr erstaunt hat die Xbox mit den doch recht kurzen Ladepausen. Der PC benötigt bei mir für den ersten Level (Wo man auch selber spielen kann und der in beiden Fassung 100% identisch ist) etwa 45 Sekunden. Auf der 360 kann ich 13 Sekunden nach „Play“ zum Controller greifen.

Gameplaymäßig hat sich, wie schon geschrieben sonst nichts geändert. Auf der Konsole sind Feinde und CO nur etwas langsamer. Und alle Tasten sind von Beginn an belegt. ^^
Auffällig ist die fast durchgehende, leichte Reduzierung der Texturenqualität auf der 360. Alle Texturen wirken so, als wenn bei jeder Textur einfach 5 KB gespart werden soll. Die Unterschiede sind sehr gering, aber vorhanden. Hängt IMO aber vermutlich damit zusammen, dass man bei der Konsole weiter weg hockt und somit einfach Leistung gespart werden sollte, damit die Portierung leichter von der Hand geht. Ein wenig habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass die Konsolenfassung etwas heller ist / mehr Gamma hat, aber auch eine Reduzierung der Monitorhelligkeit hat irgendwie den Kontrast nicht so gut werden lassen, wie auf dem PC. Kann aber auch sehr gut an den zwei unterschiedlichen TFT Monitoren bei mir liegen. Der Breitbild-TFT ist IMO bei mir sowieso ein etwas kontrastärmeres Gerät. Da möchte ich mich nicht festlegen.
Wirklich neue Effekte oder mehr Effekte habe ich keine gesehen. Was mit positiv noch an der 360 Version aufgefallen ist, waren die Lichteffekte und da insbesondere die Lichtquellen. Diese sehen auf der Xbox ein wenig besser aus / kommen IMO besser rüber. Auch der Himmel wirkte bei der Xbox Demo ein merkliches Stück besser.

Edit: Gespielt habe ich auf dem PC in 1024 und das ist auf mittleren Einstellungen "OK", wobei ich immer wieder, kurze, merkliche Einbrüche habe. 1280 ist unspielbar. Auf der Xbox lief es in 720p butterweich. Auf dem Schirm wird es zwar in 1360 x 768 dargestellt, aber ich weiß nicht, ob die Graka da auch diese Auflösung berechnet oder nur skaliert.


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2006)

*AW: [XBOX 360] F.E.A.R. Demo*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.09.2006 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> langer text



das war ausführlich - danke.


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2006)

*[Wii] Marketing Budget*

nintendo scheint aus den fehlern gelernt zu haben, die bei den letzten beiden konsoleneinführungen gemacht wurden.



> Heute konnten wir euch bereits berichten, dass Nintendo einen US-Launch mit Sage und Schreibe 1 Mio Geräte plant. Das größte Unterfangen welches Nintendo je in Angriff genommen hat.
> 
> In einem Gespräch mit New Age Media hat Robert Lowe, Nintendos Product Manager nun einige Worte über die geplante Marketing-Kampagne verloren. Seiner Aussage zufolge habe Nintendo ein Marketing-Budget von 10 - 11 Mio Pfund (15 - 16 Mio EUR) zur Verfügung, mehr als bei jeder anderen Konsole von Nintendo. Lowe dazu:
> 
> ...


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (26. September 2006)

*Playstation 3: Bastle dir dein Spiel!*

Irgendwie glaube ich, dass manche Leute an Größenwahn leidet  



			
				4Players schrieb:
			
		

> *GT-HD: Schadensmodell gegen Cash?*
> 
> Es gibt wieder frische Informationen zu Sonys Gran Turismo HD , das bereits in den vergangenen Tagen mit den geplanten Micro-Transaktionen für einigen Wirbel gesorgt hat. Die japanische Website Gpara.com hatte laut IGN die Gelegenheit, auf der Tokyo Game Show mit dem Serien-Erfinder Kazunori Yamauchi zu sprechen...
> 
> ...



Quelle: 4Players

Irgendwie hatte ich das kommen sehen, als die ersten Episoden-Games angekündigt wurden - Damals sagte ich noch, mal gespannt, wann man bei einem Rennspiel, das Grundgerüst kaufen kann und sich später kostenpflichtig den Rest dazu holen muss - Hier scheint jemand die Idee aufgegriffen zu haben  Ich habe wirklich gehofft, dass dies einfach nur ein schwachsinniges Gerücht ist  

Ich meine, warum konnte man die ganzen Fahrzeuge und Strecken in den alten Teilen mit auf die Scheibe packen und nun soll es nur noch per Download möglich sein - Wen sprechen die damit denn an - Wer ist bereit für soetwas Geld zu bezahlen  

Zum Glück scheint zumindest die KI und das Schadensmodell nichts extra zu kosten


----------



## Kandinata (26. September 2006)

*AW: Playstation 3: Bastle dir dein Spiel!*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 26.09.2006 08:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie glaube ich, dass manche Leute an Größenwahn leidet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nett, und da sagte man uns "rebellen" von boosterpacks und co das wir spinnen und die zukunft nieeeemals so aussehen wird das man alles extra kaufen muss   

da sieht man mal wohin diese "kost doch nur 1-x euro" denkensweise hinführt wenn man alls kauft


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. September 2006)

*Kein PS3-Onlinemodus für Virtua Tennis 3*

*Kein PS3-Onlinemodus für Virtua Tennis 3*


> SEGA hat offiziell bestätigt, dass die Playstation 3-Version von Virtua Tennis 3 über keinerlei Online-Features verfügt. Nachdem bereits Neversoft ankündigte, Tony Hawk’s Project 8 für PS3 ohne Online-Modus auszuliefern, ist dies ein weiterer Rückschlag für Sony. Wir haben bei SEGAs PR-Mann Fabian Döhla nachgefragt. Sein Kommentar: „Derzeit können wir für Virtua Tennis 3 auf PlayStation 3 keinen Online-Modus bestätigen.“ Hoffen wir also, dass diese Ausnahmen nicht zur Regel werden. Alles wird gut!


Eurogamer

Also langsam kann ich verstehen, wieso Sony nix für Onlinegaming verlangen will.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. September 2006)

*MGS 4 - Screens*

Auf IGN gibt es einige Screens zu MGS 4 zu sehen..
Allerdings bin ich darüber doch sehr erstaunt. Die sehen ja aus, als wenn das Game für die PS 2 kommt. :-o
klick und würg.
Der Trailer soll doch angeblich Ingame-Grafik gezeigt haben, oder?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. September 2006)

*AW: MGS 4 - Screens*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.09.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf IGN gibt es einige Screens zu MGS 4 zu sehen..
> Allerdings bin ich darüber doch sehr erstaunt. Die sehen ja aus, als wenn das Game für die PS 2 kommt. :-o
> klick und würg.
> Der Trailer soll doch angeblich Ingame-Grafik gezeigt haben, oder?




Ich versteh dich nicht ganz, zum Teil sind das Sceens aus dem TGS-Trailer, z.B. 
http://media.ps3.ign.com/media/714/714044/img_3936526.html

Vielleicht fallen dir die Umgebungstexturen ins Auge, die sind nämlich wirklich nicht schön/scharf. Aber es erscheint ja auch erst Ende 2007.

Und zu der Frage: Ja, ist ingame, der TGS-Trailer war ja auch fast schon Gameplay-only, nur aus anderer Kamerperspektive und ohne HUD. Bisher sahen MGS-Spiele immer exakt so aus (oder besser, bzw. wird/wurde bei den Zwischensequenzen noch mal aufgedreht) wie in den Trailern, CGI wurde auch nie verwendet.


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2006)

*[Wii]  Browser doch kostenlos  ( bis Juni `07 )*



> Opera Web Browser bis Juni 2007 kostenlos
> 
> 26.09.06 - Opera Software gibt bekannt, dass sein Web Browser für Wii vom 'Wii Shop Channel' herunterladbar sein wird. Bis Juni 2007 soll der Download kostenlos sein.
> 
> Ab Juli 2007 kostet das Herunterladen 'Wii Punkte', die genaue Anzahl soll zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt genannt werden. Der Opera Browser wird Flash- und AJAX-basierte Inhalte unterstützen, so dass auch Dienste wie Google Maps nutzbar sind.



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2006)

*[PS 3] SE Unterstützung*



> Im Gespräch mit dem Wall Street Journal hat sich Michihiro Sasaki, Senior Vice President von Square Enix, über die Zukunft und den Erfolg der PlayStation3 geäußert.
> 
> 'Wir wollen nicht, dass die PlayStation3 der überrannte Verlierer sein wird, daher wollen wir sie unterstützen. Aber wir wollen auch nicht, dass sie der überwältigende Sieger sein wird, weshalb wir sie nicht zu sehr unterstützen können', sagt Sasaki.
> 
> Die Äußerung lässt die Vermutung zu, dass Square Enix die Sony-Hardware in Zukunft vielleicht nicht mehr so stark unterstützen könnte, wie es noch zur Zeit der PlayStation und PlayStation2 der Fall war



_gamefront_


schon ungewöhnlich, wenn sich der vielleicht wichtigste japanische spielehersteller zu einer solchen aussage hinreissen lässt -  nach 10 jahren massivster sony unterstützung.  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. September 2006)

*AW: MGS 4 - Screens*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2006 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh dich nicht ganz ....


Ich finde die Bilder extrem schwach und teilweise merklich schlechter als die Qualität, welche in den bisherigen Trailern zu sehen war. Daher meine Frage, ob es vielleicht Videos gewesen sein könnten.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. September 2006)

*AW: MGS 4 - Screens*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.09.2006 08:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2006 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied zu der Grafik der Trailer, außer dass in dieser Auflösung/Standbild die teilweise (diese Steintexturen) verschwommenen Texturen auffallen. Das von dir verlinkte Bild hat diese Textur eben überall, auch auf dem Camo-Anzug ^^
Im Trailer fiel mir das aber ebenfalls auf, weiteres Detail war die Waffe in der Egoansicht, sah imo etwas unfertig aus.

Da der Grafikstil sehr farbarm usw. ist, wirken die Bilder aber tatsächlich anders als das Spiel in Bewegung oder Screens von "bunten" Spielen.
Die Modells sehen dagegen eigentlich auf jedem Screen gut aus.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. September 2006)

*X06 News*



> - neues Banjo und Kazoei kommt, ein kurzer Trailer wurde gezeigt, keine weiteren Infos zum Spiel
> 
> - Kane and Lynch Dead Man: Exklusiv auf XBox 360 und Games for Windows
> 
> ...


Xbox-newz.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. September 2006)

*Oblivion Heads to PS3, PSP*



> OPM cover story has all the details.
> by Matt Leone, 09/27/2006
> 2 of 2 users recommend this story.
> Yes, the rumors are true: Oblivion is heading to PlayStation 3, and an upcoming cover story in Official PlayStation Magazine has the exclusive first look.
> ...


http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3154065


----------



## RickSkywalker (28. September 2006)

*AW: X06 News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.09.2006 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> - Splinter Cell 5: wird Exklusiv auf der XBox 360 erscheinen.
> Xbox-newz.de



Da muss ich dich korrigieren. Laut www.splintercell-online.de wird das Spiel für Microsoftplattformen exklusiv sein, also auch für Windows.


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2006)

*GoW gekürzt und später*

wenig überraschend....



> Gears of War - später und geschnitten für Deutschland
> Xbox-360-Shooter zu blutig in der Originalversion
> 
> Am 17. November 2006 feiert Microsoft in Europa "Emergence Day", den Tag, an dem der Vorzeige-Shooter "Gears of War" für die Xbox 360 erscheint - nur nicht in Deutschland. Dort hat die USK dem Spiel aus Jugendschutzgründen eine Alterskennzeichnung verwehrt.
> ...



_golem_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. September 2006)

*Xbox 360 News*



> *Neue Details zu den Gears of War Mehrspieler-Modi*
> 
> 28.09.06 - Gamespot hat neue Einzelheiten zu den Mehrspieler-Modi von Gears of War Click Picture bekanntgegeben, das am 17.11.06 in Europa erscheint.
> 
> ...






> *Peter Molyneux spricht über Fable 2 / Neue Bilder*
> 
> 28.09.06 - Peter Molyneux von den Lionhead Studios hat auf der X06 über das Rollenspiel Fable 2 gesprochen. Die interessantesten Aussagen im Überblick.
> 
> ...






> *Ubisoft erklärt Splinter Cell Exklusivität*
> 
> 28.09.06 - Yves Guillemot, Präsident von Ubisoft, hat mit GamesIndustry.biz über die Exklusivität des nächsten Splinter Cell-Spiels (erscheint nach Splinter Cell Double Agent) für Xbox 360 gesprochen.
> 
> ...






> *Menschenmassen in Assassin's Creed mit besserer KI / Keine Mehrspieler-Modi geplant*
> 
> 29.09.06 - In der Xbox 360 Version von Assassin's Creed Click Picture (PS3, Xbox 360) soll die Menschenmenge eine noch bessere Intelligenz besitzen. Das bestätigte Produzenten Jade Raymond von Ubisoft gegenüber Xbox360IGN.
> 
> ...



jeweils Gamefront.de


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. September 2006)

*AW: X06 News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.09.2006 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> > - neues Banjo und Kazoei kommt, ein kurzer Trailer wurde gezeigt, keine weiteren Infos zum Spiel


*froi* Der krasse Bär und die lustige Vogeldame sind zurück.   
Irgendwie schon tragisch, dass B&K nach den beiden N64-Spielen nun auf der XBox ihr Unwesen treiben dürfen. B&K verband man genauso wie Perfect Dark immer mit Nintendo. Egal, ich freue mich auf das neue Abenteuer der beiden Viecher. Banjo & Kazooie und Banjo-Tooie habe ich auf dem N64 abgöttisch geliebt.   

BTW: HIER ist der Trailer. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2006)

*AW: X06 News*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 29.09.2006 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> *froi* Der krasse Bär und die lustige Vogeldame sind zurück.
> Irgendwie schon tragisch, dass B&K nach den beiden N64-Spielen nun auf der XBox ihr Unwesen treiben dürfen. B&K verband man genauso wie Perfect Dark immer mit Nintendo. Egal, ich freue mich auf das neue Abenteuer der beiden Viecher. Banjo & Kazooie und Banjo-Tooie habe ich auf dem N64 abgöttisch geliebt.




ist aber irgendwo wieder ein beleg dafür, dass rare nix neues einzufallen scheint :
conkers- remake, b&k - fortsetzung, halbgares perfect dark.....vielleicht können sie ja wenigstens mit viva pinata an ihre alte klasse anknüpfen.

denn seit sie unter microsofts flagge segeln kam da noch nix berühmtes .


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. September 2006)

*AW: X06 News*



> *Halo Wars: Interview mit den Microsoft Game Studios*
> 
> 29.09.06 - Xboxyde hat ein Interview mit Phil Spencer, General Manager of Microsoft Game Studios Publishing, und Dave Luehmann, General Manager of Microsoft Game Studios Internal Development, veröffentlicht, in dem sie über das Echtzeit-Strategiespiel Halo Wars sprechen. Die wichtigsten Aussagen im Überblick:
> 
> ...


Gamefront.de


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2006)

*Next- Gen Umfrage - Wii als Gewinner !!!*



> Enterbrain (Famitsu-Verlag), hat in Japan Fachhändler zu den Next Generation Konsolen befragt.
> 
> 
> 1. Welche Next Generation Konsole wird sich im Weihnachtsgeschäft besser verkaufen?
> ...



_consolero_



klar muss man solche umfragen immer mit vorsicht geniessen, aber der enterbrain verlag ist ja nun nicht irgendwer. 

ich bin - gelinde gesagt - sprachlos........  :-o


----------



## Freezeman (29. September 2006)

*AW: Next- Gen Umfrage - Wii als Gewinner !!!*



			
				Bonkic am 29.09.2006 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> klar muss man solche umfragen immer mit vorsicht geniessen, aber der enterbrain verlag ist ja nun nicht irgendwer.
> 
> ich bin - gelinde gesagt - sprachlos........  :-o



Wieso? Bei der schlechten Publicitiy die Sony mittlerweile bekommt ist das nicht verwunderlich. Zudem wird man in auch in Japan auf den Preis schauen.
Ich hätte gern mal so eine Umfrage für die USA gesehen, kann mir vorstellen, dass es da ein bisschen anders ausschaut.


----------



## Blue_Ace (29. September 2006)

*AW: X06 News*



			
				Bonkic am 29.09.2006 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 29.09.2006 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, mit Viva Pinata könnte aber der erste Wurf gelingen und da pro Jahr etwa zwei Games von Rare erscheinen wird man wohl hoffentlich auch nicht lange warten müssen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2006)

*AW: X06 News*



			
				Blue_Ace am 29.09.2006 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, mit Viva Pinata könnte aber der erste Wurf gelingen und da pro Jahr etwa zwei Games von Rare erscheinen wird man wohl hoffentlich auch nicht lange warten müssen.




der erste wurf nach nun mittlerweile 5 (?) jahren - respekt....

bleibt nur festzuhalten, dass  nintendo mit dem verkauf wirklich alles richtig gemacht hat.


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2006)

*AW: Next- Gen Umfrage - Wii als Gewinner !!!*



			
				Freezeman am 29.09.2006 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Bei der schlechten Publicitiy die Sony mittlerweile bekommt ist das nicht verwunderlich. Zudem wird man in auch in Japan auf den Preis schauen.




ich find die angenommene dominanz des wii dann doch _sehr_ überraschend . 
damit hätte ich nach 10 jahren sony-- marktführerschaft in dieser form nicht gerechnet.

aber warten wirs erstmal ab, wie es dann letztendlich aussieht.

aber diese umfrage ist doch schon mehr als ein indiz bzgl. der stimmungslage in japan vor allem in bezug auf den wii.

was den preis angeht :

umgerechnet 330 €  für die `core`- ps3 halte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht unbedingt für übertrieben. 

dass allerdings der ds den markt bestimmen wird kommt keinesweges überraschen, das ist klar (will gar nicht wissen, wieviel geräte nintendo in dieser woche absetzen kann - pokemon start ......):



> Ich hätte gern mal so eine Umfrage für die USA gesehen, kann mir vorstellen, dass es da ein bisschen anders ausschaut.



wie hätte die deiner meinung nach ausgesehen ?


----------



## JohnCarpenter (30. September 2006)

*AW: Next- Gen Umfrage - Wii als Gewinner !!!*

Eine Vorbestellung des Wii könnte für Gamer sinnvoll gewesen sein, die gleich am Releasetag losspielen wollen.
Im Gameware.at - Shop wird zumindest in einer Meldung vom 18.9. von einer ungewissen Stückzahl für den europäischen Markt berichtet.


----------



## Bonkic (30. September 2006)

*[XBox360]  100 Millionen ?*



> Microsoft hat sich zum Ziel gesetzt, dass von der Xbox 360 insgesamt 100 Mio. Einheiten werden sollen. Das sagte Peter Moore, CEO von Microsoft, gegenüber GamesIndustry.biz.



_gamefront_


----------



## Freezeman (30. September 2006)

*AW: Next- Gen Umfrage - Wii als Gewinner !!!*



			
				Bonkic am 29.09.2006 23:47 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich hätte gern mal so eine Umfrage für die USA gesehen, kann mir vorstellen, dass es da ein bisschen anders ausschaut.
> 
> 
> 
> wie hätte die deiner meinung nach ausgesehen ?



Mehr zugunsten der PS3. Den Unterschied zwischen Amis und Japanern sehe ich in der Art und Weise wie sie unterhalten werden möchten. Die Japaner wollen viel mehr Innovatives zocken während die Amis dann doch mehr die reine Technik bevorzugen.
Deshalb sehe ich die PS3 in den USA kanpp vor dem/der Wii. Die Umfrage aus Japan sehe ich aber dann doch nicht so drastisch. Sony wird sich durch geschicktes Marketing noch ein gutes Stück nach vorne arbeiten, wobei sich aber der Erfolg der PS2 zumindest anfangs nicht wiederholen wird. Wie es dann in Europa ausschaut lässt sich jetzt noch nicht sagen, dieser Markt ist der unberechenbarste überhaupt.
Aber das sind alles nur Spekulationen meinerseits. Meistens kommt es anders als man denkt


----------



## Horus21 (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Next- Gen Umfrage - Wii als Gewinner !!!*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 30.09.2006 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Vorbestellung des Wii könnte für Gamer sinnvoll gewesen sein, die gleich am Releasetag losspielen wollen.
> Im Gameware.at - Shop wird zumindest in einer Meldung vom 18.9. von einer ungewissen Stückzahl für den europäischen Markt berichtet.



Vorbestellen wird sinnvoll sein. 
Bei meinem Job, bei dem ich als Azubi bei einem Meeting mit Nintendo Deutschland dabei sein durfte hat uns der Herr von Nintendo auch gesagt, dass sie die Nachfrage 2006 wahrscheinlich nicht abdecken können. Der große Schub an Hardware wird erst 2007 zur Verfügung gestellt.   

Unsere Disponenten dürfen auch nicht mit der vollen Menge rechnen, die wir eigentlich für unser Unternehmen benötigen würden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Oktober 2006)

*vermischte News*



> *UK: Play.com meldet 7.000 Vorbestellungen in nur neun Tagen*
> 
> 30.09.06 - Play.com, einer der größten britischen Online Shops, hat innerhalb von neun Tagen 7.000 Vorbestellungen für Wii erhalten. Das ist laut der Zeitung Guardian Unlimited die größte Menge, die in so kurzer Zeit auf der Seite bestellt wurde.





> *Neues Star Wars Battlefront auch für Xbox 360*
> 
> 01.10.06 - Wie am 29.09.06 gemeldet, arbeiten die britischen Free Radical Studios (TimeSplitters-Serie) an einem neuen Teil des Shooters Star Wars Battlefront für LucasArts. Plattformen wurden bislang nicht genannt.
> 
> ...





> *Traveller's Tales untersucht Virtual Console System*
> 
> 01.10.06 - Traveller's Tales (LEGO Star Wars II) haben im Gespräch mit Cubed3.com ihr Interesse an Nintendos Virtual Console System ausgedrückt.
> 
> ...



Gamefront.de

*Neue Videos zu Gears of War:*
Dev-Tour X06:
Teil 1
Teil 2
Teil 3

Zwischensequenz:
http://www.gamevideos.com/video/id/6536


----------



## Bonkic (3. Oktober 2006)

*[PS 3] Zubehör Preise*



> Sony gibt bekannt, dass folgendes Zubehör der PlayStation3 im Zeitraum der Markteinführung der Konsole in Japan am 11.11.06 erhältlich sein wird.
> 
> - Wireless Controller (Sixaxis)
> * Product Code: CECHZC1J
> ...



_gf_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [PS 3] Zubehör Preise*



			
				Bonkic am 03.10.2006 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Für uns rechnen wir noch etwas auf die €-Preise, dann sollte das wohl stimmen. 

Das Pad ist teurer geworden, kauf ich aber auch nur ein zweites dazu.
Der Preis für den Adapter ist erfreulich niedrig (wobei wohl auch keine großartige Technik dahinter ist, hätte man aber auch noch neben einen der SD-Karten-Schlitze packen können, naja ^^).

Bei der Fernbedienung bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, müsste erst mal schauen wie es sich mit dem Pad bedienen lässt, welches ja auch Wireless ist. (bei der PS2 habe ich die Fernbedienung gekauft, allerdings auch wegen den neuen Treibern).

Beim Zubehör komme ich diesmal aber billiger weg, für die PS2 hab ich 4 Memory Cards und ein Multi-Tap :/
Headset, Keyboard, Eyetoy, Lenkrad und Lightgun zähle ich mal nicht mit, da weiterverwendbar ^^

Die haben schon mal ne PS3 zu Besuch gehabt:
http://www.psm3mag.com/page/psm3?entry=ps3_power_up_pics_and
klingt ein wenig verzaubert, aber die kleinen Detailinfos sind schon nett ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Next- Gen Umfrage...*



			
				Bonkic am 29.09.2006 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> > Enterbrain (Famitsu-Verlag), hat in Japan Fachhändler zu den Next Generation Konsolen befragt.
> >
> > 1. Welche Next Generation Konsole wird sich im Weihnachtsgeschäft besser verkaufen?
> >
> ...



Passend dazu die Ergebnisse von Yahoo Japan und CNet Japan:


> Bei Yahoo Japan wurden über 49.000 Stimmen abgegeben. Demnach wollen 54% der Befragten eine Xbox 360 bis Jahresende anschaffen, 17% eine Playstation 3 und 15% einen Nintendo Wii. 15% wollten sich noch nicht festlegen.
> 
> In der Umfrage von CNet Japan stellen sich die Ergebnisse ähnlich dar: 44% der befragten Japaner wollen demnach eine Xbox 360 kaufen, 31% einen Nintendo Wii und 22% eine Playstation 3.


consolewars.de

Da kann sich nun jeder die Umfrage raussuchen, die einem zusagt.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Oktober 2006)

*PES auch für Wii*



> Producer Shingo 'Seabass' Takatsuka hat gegenüber ComputerAndVideoGames bestätigt, dass "Pro Evolution Soccer" auch für den Nintendo Wii veröffentlicht werden wird. Derzeit experimentieren die Entwickler noch mit verschiedenen Controllerooptionen, möglich wäre aber die Nutzung des Remote und Nunchuk für Einwürfe, Pässe oder gar Torschüsse.
> 
> Außerdem habe er gehört, dass Electronic Arts ebenfalls mit verschiedenen Kontrollmöglichkeiten experimentiere. Dabei könnte sogar ein Remotecontroller am Fuß genutzt werden, wodurch der Spieler einen Torschuss auslöst.



_gameradio_


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2006)

*[Wii] 9 Millionen Geräte zum Start ?*



> Wie Briefing.com berichtet, werden für den weltweiten Wii-Launch im vierten Quartal diesen Jahres gut 9 Millionen Geräte produziert, um dem erwarteten Run auf die Konsolen gerecht zu werden. Hoffentlich schaffen es auch genügend Geräte zu uns, um einen gut versorgten Launch zu gewährleisten.



_rebell.at_


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2006)

*[PS 3] Maps und Mods*



> Auf der Games Developers Conference, die diese Woche in London stattfindet, hat der Vizepräsident der SCE Worldwide Studios, Michael Denny, eine Ansprache gehalten, in der er die Playstation 3 als zugänglich für Erweiterungen von Spielern für Spieler bezeichnete.
> 
> Denny sagte, dass Inhalte von Benutzern nicht nur die Lebenszeit eines Spiels verlängern, sondern auch Spieler miteinander verbinden. "Die Konsumenten in unserer Zielgruppe haben Interesse an diesem Inhalt. Wir müssen etwas liefern, das für den Massenmarkt relevant ist. Kreatives Spielen verbreitet Markentreue und ist die Zukunft, die gerade erst mit persönlichen Einstellungen und Veränderungen beginnt."
> 
> ...



_cw_


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2006)

*[PS 3]  "Europäern ist Verschiebung egal"*



> SCE Worldwide Europe VP Jamie MacDonald reckons that Europe will quickly get over the delay between the US and Japanese launches of PlayStation 3 next month and its European debut next March.
> 
> When asked by our sister site GamesIndustry.biz what he'd say to European consumers who feel they're always last in line for new consoles, MacDonald said, "European consumers have shown that historically they don't mind [the delays], because they end up buying as many PlayStations, if not more, than the US and Japan."
> 
> ...



_eurogamer_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [PS 3]  "Europäern ist Verschiebung egal"*

Mit andern Worten: Die Kunden sind so treudoof, die lassen alles mit sich machen.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2006)

*Ubisoft vertraut auf Wii*



> Ubisoft setzt große Hoffnungen in Nintendos Wii, dass die Konsole den Durchbruch auf dem Next Generation Markt schaffen wird: Dadurch will man seine Position als viertgrößter Publisher verbessern, gleichzeitig aber unabhängig bleiben.
> 
> EA ist der weltweit größte Videospiele-Publisher und hält einen 20-prozentigen Anteil an Ubisoft. 'Unser Ziel ist es, nicht an EA zu verkaufen, sondern EA zu schlagen', sagt Laurent Detoc, der Ubisofts Geschäfte in Nordamerika leitet.
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit, das zu erreichen, sind Ubisofts frühe Investitionen in Wii: Acht Spiele will Ubisoft innerhalb des ersten Monats der Wii-Markteinführung in den USA anbieten. Detoc glaubt, dass Ubisoft dadurch einen Vorteil im Wettbewerb hat.



_gf_


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2006)

*Foto der Verpackung (PAL- Version)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Oktober 2006)

*Vermischte News*



> *Crytek könnte Crysis für NextGen-Konsolen bringen*
> Cryteks Lead Artist Michael Khaimzon erklärte gegenüber GamezIndustry.biz, dass sie in der Lage wären, Crysis für PS3 und Xbox 360 umzusetzen. Es gäbe aber noch keine offiziellen Pläne dazu. „Ich denke nicht, dass es uns Probleme bereiten dürfte, die Sachen, an denen wir arbeiten, auf die NextGen-Konsolen zu portieren – falls wir uns dazu entschließen.“, so Khaimzon. „Wir haben hier genug Power, Programmierer und Künstler, um dazu in der Lage zu sein. Es geht nur darum, diese Entscheidung zu treffen.“, erklärt er weiter.
> 
> *Auf die Frage, ob Crytek daran interessiert sei, für NextGen-Konsolen zu entwickeln, antwortete er:“Ich bin mir sicher, dass es für uns sehr interessant wäre, etwas für PS3 oder Xbox 360 zu machen. Man müsste aber erst mal sehen, wie groß die technischen Abstriche wären oder ob überhaupt Abstriche gemacht werden müssen. Vielleicht finden wir ja einen Weg, die Xbox 360- und PS3-Versionen so gut aussehen zu lassen, wie die PC-Fassung.“* Gibt es also doch noch eine Chance, dass Crysis für Konsole erscheint? Khaimzon: „Könnte sein, aber die Entscheidung liegt nicht bei mir. Ich weiß auch nichts von offiziellen Plänen dazu. Ich weiß nur, dass es Gerüchte und Gerede gibt, aber dazu kann ich nichts konkretes sagen.“ Also für uns klingt das, als würde Crytek nur darauf warten, dass jemand genug Knete auf den Tisch legt.


Eurogamer.de

Anmerkung: Vielleicht sollte Crtyek nichts sagen, so lange sie es nicht wissen. Vor kurzem waren die Next-Gen Systeme ja noch viel zu schwach für das Spiel.



> *Diablo 3 vielleicht für PS3?*
> 
> 07.10.06 - Diablo 3 von Blizzard könnte vielleicht für die PlayStation3 erscheinen. Das vermutet MaxFreak.com.
> 
> ...





> *Lieferumfang der japanischen PS3*
> 
> 07.10.06 - Japanische Fachgeschäfte haben in einer Broschüre Informationen von Sony erhalten, was sich im Lieferumfang der PS3 befinden soll (Änderungen bis zur Auslieferung sind noch möglich).
> 
> ...





> *USA: Nielsen Entertainment veröffentlicht Marktstudie*
> 
> 07.10.06 - Nielsen Entertainment hat die jährliche Studie 'Active Gamer Benchmark Study' des amerikanischen Videospielmarktes veröffentlicht. Dazu wurden mehr als 2.000 Personen ab 13 Jahren befragt.
> 
> ...



jeweils Gamefront


----------



## GreenSoda (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				consolewars.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Jamie McDonald kennt die Europäer*
> 
> Als bekannt wurde, das die PS3 erst im März 2007 in Europa erscheinen wird, sind die Foren übergelaufen vor Hass-Mails und wütenden Meinungsäußerungen. Jamie McDonald, Vizepräsident von SCEE, sieht die Sache jedoch bei weitem nicht so schlimm. Zur Verschiebung in Europa meinte er folgendes:
> 
> ...



Hehe damit hat er sich sicher viele neue Freunde gemacht   -obwohl er sicher Recht hat.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.10.2006 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> - Es gibt etwa 117 Mio. aktive Computer- und Videospieler in den USA 2006.



klingt für mnich schon verdammt viel, aber na ja....



> * 64 Prozent der Online-Spieler sind Frauen.



äh - wie meinen ?
2/3 aller (online-) spieler in den usa sind weiblich ?
schwer zu glauben....



> - 64 Prozent der Leute spielen an einem PC, der für Gelegenheitsspieler die erste Wahl ist.
> 
> - 59 Prozent besitzen eine PlayStation2.
> 
> ...



auf was sind die % gerechnet ?
auf die 117 millionen etwa ? 

da stünden in amerikas haushalten alleine knapp 70 mio playstation 2!
und insgesamt ca. 150 millionen konsolen der aktuellen bzw. nächsten generation .
absolut unmöglich !



> - Pro Woche nutzen die Leute etwa 14 Stunden eine Konsole, aber 17 Stunden einen Handheld.



die halbe (na ja fast...) us- amerikanische bevölkerung verbringt 31 h pro woche nur mit zocken ????


die umfrage ist totaler schwachsinn - die ergebnisse absolut unglaubwürdig.
wie kommen die auf die idee so was zu veröffentlichen ?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				Bonkic am 08.10.2006 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> da stünden in amerikas haushalten alleine knapp 70 mio playstation 2!



das geht tatsächlich nicht, die PS2 hat sich (je nach Wiki   ) 103-120 Millionen Mal weltweit verkauft. In Europa am meisten, Japan (inklusive Rest Asiens!) ziemlich abgeschlagen hinter den USA. In den USA aber eben "nur" 39+ Millionen mal.
Keine Ahnung von was die 59% sind :-o


----------



## GreenSoda (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 08.10.2006 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 08.10.2006 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab nochmal im Orginial nachgeschauen und die dt. Quelle (Gamefront) hat da soviel aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, dass die Zahlen wirklich ihren Sinn verlieren -das engl. Orginal macht da schon viel mehr Sinn...unter anderem z.B.:

-64% Prozent aller Frauen die am PC spielen, spielen auch online
-59% aller *Konsolenbesitzer* besitzen eine PS2, 33% ne XboX, 30% nen Gamecube, etc. (gibt also einige die mehr als eine Konsole besitzen)
-und von "die Leute" die im Schnitt 14h pro Woche mit ihrer Konsole spielen steht da nix -vielmehr wird im Orginal zw. "casual" und "active" Gamer unterschieden. Der durchschnittliche "active" Gamer spielt dann 14h im Schnitt.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2006)

*Und noch `ne Umfrage....*



> Die Famitsu hat eine Umfrage unter 58 Entwicklern von 19 japanischen Gamestudios durchgeführt über Hard- und Software der Next-Generation Konsolen.
> 
> Welche Erwartungen haben Sie an die Next-Gen Konsolen?
> 
> ...



_consolero_


----------



## Leddernilpferd (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Und noch `ne Umfrage....*



			
				Bonkic am 08.10.2006 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die Famitsu hat eine Umfrage unter 58 Entwicklern von 19 japanischen Gamestudios durchgeführt über Hard- und Software der Next-Generation Konsolen.
> >
> > Welche Erwartungen haben Sie an die Next-Gen Konsolen?
> > [...]
> > ...




werden die ganzen umfragen eigentlich nur immer in japan gemacht? mich würde mal so eine umfrage bei westlichen entwicklungsstudios und gamern interessieren. mir hängen diese nichtssagenden umfragen langsam zum hals raus. es kommt sowieso immer anders als man denkt.

mfg


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Und noch `ne Umfrage....*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 08.10.2006 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> werden die ganzen umfragen eigentlich nur immer in japan gemacht?



na ja  - japan ist halt nunmal *DAS* konsolenmutterland.
aber wir hatten hier auch schon umfragen aus den staaten und auch europa, so weit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2006)

*[Wii] Preise*



> Revogamers.net will einige Details zum Verkaufsstart des Wii in Europa erfahren haben. Die Angaben beziehen sich auf Spanien, können für andere Territorien evtl. abweichen und wurden von Nintendo noch nicht bestätigt:
> 
> - Mario Galaxy, Mario Strikers Charged, Big Brain Wii, Metroid Prime 3, Big Brain Wii und Excite Truck sollen bis Frühjahr 2007 erscheinen.
> 
> ...



_gf_


----------



## JohnCarpenter (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Preise*

 HIER
 mal ein Beweis, dass die MGS4-Videosequenzen in Echtzeit gerendert werden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Preise*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 09.10.2006 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> HIER
> mal ein Beweis, dass die MGS4-Videosequenzen in Echtzeit gerendert werden.


Das Video ist alt. Wurde hier im Thread auch schon verlinkt. War IMO irgendwann  zur TGS 2005.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Preise*



> - Wii AC Adapter (Netzteil)
> * Artikelnr. RVL-A-AD(JPN)
> * Release: 02.12.06
> * Preis: Yen 3.000 (Euro 20 / USD 25)
> ...



_gf_


----------



## Bonkic (12. Oktober 2006)

*[Wii] Die offiz. Starttitel für Deutschland*



> Launchtitel am 02.12.06
> Wii Sports
> WarioWare: Smooth Moves
> The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
> ...



_gamepro_

abgesehen von red steel und _natürlich_ zelda nix interessantes für mich dabei.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (13. Oktober 2006)

*PS3 Verzögerung*

Gerüchte über eine neue PS3-Verzögerung...
http://www.engadget.com/2006/10/12/europe-to-suffer-another-ps3-delay/
Das Bild kenn ich schon, aber die PS3 wird ein ganz schöner Klotz,oder? Noch mal eine ganze Ecke größer, als die 360.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: PS3 Verzögerung*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 13.10.2006 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerüchte über eine neue PS3-Verzögerung...
> http://www.engadget.com/2006/10/12/europe-to-suffer-another-ps3-delay/



kann ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen, so verkalkulieren kann man sich bei sony ja wohl kaum - das wäre dann die 3. verschiebung für europa.

angesichts der vergleichsweise lächerlichen mengen, die zum start in japan ( 100.000 - 150.000 stück, das ist überhaupt nix !) und den usa ( 400.000 ) verfügbar sein werden, kann aber scheinbar nix mehr ausgeschlossen werden.

sony scheint massive probleme zu haben, sowohl mit dem cell chip als auch mit den blu- ray lwen (war ja auch grad erst kürzlich mal wieder zu lesen ) . 



> Das Bild kenn ich schon, aber die PS3 wird ein ganz schöner Klotz,oder? Noch mal eine ganze Ecke größer, als die 360.



na ja - das ist ja wohl ein grösserer dummy .   
trotzdem ist die ps3 die mit abstand grösste next- gen konsole.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: PS3 Verzögerung*



			
				Bonkic am 13.10.2006 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> JohnCarpenter am 13.10.2006 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja und? Dann wäre das Gerät eben 3x verschoben worden. Wie Sony doch zuletzt gesagt hat sind die Europäer so dämlich und lassen sich dadurch nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## LordMephisto (14. Oktober 2006)

*Famitsu-Umfrage zu Next Generation Konsolen*

Mal wieder ne Umfrage:



> 13.10.06 - Die Famitsu hat über 1.000 Leute in der Zeit vom 22.09.06 bis 30.09.06 online in Japan zu den Next Generation Konsolen befragt. Auf die Frage 'Welche Spielkonsole der nächsten Generation wünschen Sie sich am meisten?' wurde geantwortet:
> 
> - 35,6 Prozent: PS3
> - 13,6 Prozent: Wii
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2006)

*Gothic 3 für  XBox360 ?*



> Kollege Iscitürk hatte ja bereits Wetten darauf abgeschlossen: „Gothic 3 für die Xbox 360 wäre durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen“, antwortete Kai Rosenkranz zunächst verklausuliert, als wir ihn direkt auf eine Konsolen-Version ansprachen. Wenig später verriet er aber, dass man bereits „Leute von Microsoft im Haus hatte, die die technische Machbarkeit einer Umsetzung prüften.“ Eine PlayStation 3-Version sei aber unwahrscheinlich, da die Konsole technisch nicht so nah verwandt sei, wie der PC mit der Xbox 360.



_eurogamer_

ich schätze mal, dass eine xbox360 version äusserst wahrscheinlich ist - wär ziemlich dämlich sich diese zusätzliche einnahmequelle entgehen zu lassen.

dass die box potent genug für das spiel ist, steht ja ohnehin ausser frage.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2006)

*Realitätsverlust bei Sony ?*



> Sony UK-Boss Ray Maguire denkt, dass sich das viel verschmähte UMD-Film-Format richtig gut entwickelt. In einem Gespräch mit MCV UK erklärte Maguire, dass man mit der UMD-Entwicklung sehr zufrieden sei. Die UMD selbst wäre gar nicht das Problem, sondern eher die richtigen Inhalte dafür zu finden, glaubt er. Immer schön optimistisch bleiben! Dass einige Filmstudios erwägen, keine UMD-Streifen mehr zu veröffentlichen und viele Shops die Dinger aus den Lagern schleudern, scheint da nur noch nebensächlich.



_eurogamers_

ähm - ist das jetzt sarkasmus pur, oder einfach nur die pure verzweifelung ?


----------



## Moejoe82 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Realitätsverlust bei Sony ?*



			
				Bonkic am 16.10.2006 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> > Sony UK-Boss Ray Maguire denkt, dass sich das viel verschmähte UMD-Film-Format richtig gut entwickelt. In einem Gespräch mit MCV UK erklärte Maguire, dass man mit der UMD-Entwicklung sehr zufrieden sei. Die UMD selbst wäre gar nicht das Problem, sondern eher die richtigen Inhalte dafür zu finden, glaubt er. Immer schön optimistisch bleiben! Dass einige Filmstudios erwägen, keine UMD-Streifen mehr zu veröffentlichen und viele Shops die Dinger aus den Lagern schleudern, scheint da nur noch nebensächlich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube die Aussage war ernst gemeint, würde mich zumindest bei Sony nichtmehr wundern. Ich glaube die haben eine Firmeninterne Wettte um die dümmste Aussage des Jahres laufen...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Realitätsverlust bei Sony ?*



			
				Moejoe82 am 16.10.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube die Aussage war ernst gemeint, würde mich zumindest bei Sony nichtmehr wundern. Ich glaube die haben eine Firmeninterne Wettte um die dümmste Aussage des Jahres laufen...


Sony glaubt vermutlich wirklich an den Mist, den sie mitunter von sich geben. Da wäre es vielleicht besser nix zu sagen als so über den UMD-Flopp zu sprechen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Realitätsverlust bei Sony ?*



> *Japan: Erstauslieferungsmenge nur bei 80.000 Einheiten?*
> 
> 15.10.06 - Sony hatte japanischen Händlern gegenüber am 12.10.06 bestätigt, dass die Erstauslieferungsmenge der PS3 mindestens 100.000 und höchstens 150.000 Einheiten betragen wird.
> 
> ...







> *Japan: Geringe Liefermenge treibt PS3-Preis in die Höhe*
> 
> 16.10.06 - Die PlayStation3 wird als 60GB-Modell in Japan als offenes Preismodell von Sony angeboten: Die Händler können den Verkaufspreis der Konsole selbst bestimmen, während die 20GB-Variante für Yen 49.980 (Euro 334 / USD 41 von Sony angeboten wird.
> 
> ...






> *Amazon Japan beginnt heute mit PS3-Vorbestellungen*
> 
> 16.10.06 - Der Online-Shop Amazon wird in Japan heute ab 19:00 Uhr (Ortzeit Tokio = 12:00 Uhr MEZ) Vorbestellungen für die PlayStation3 entgegennehmen. Das teilt das Geschäft auf den Produktseiten der Konsolen mit.
> 
> ...








> *Electronic Arts verkauft Cheat Codes auf Xbox Live*
> 
> 16.10.06 - Electronic Arts baut seinen Online-Verkauf von Inhalten über Xbox Live aus. So will man Cheat Codes für Tiger Woods '07 kostenpflichtig auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz anbieten.
> 
> ...


Typisch EA. Und bei den Spielerzahlen werden schon genug Leute zugreifen...




> *Neue Infos zu Skate*
> 
> 16.10.06 - Das amerikanische 'PlayStation Magazine' hat neue Details zum Skateboard-Spiel Skate (PS3, Xbox 360) von Electronic Arts veröffentlicht, das 2007 in Europa auf den Markt kommt; die Angaben beziehen sich auf die PS3-Version.
> 
> ...








> *Valve spricht über Portal (PS3, Xbox 360)*
> 
> 16.10.06 - Computer&Videogames sprach mit Kim Swift und Doug Lombardi von Valve über den Puzzle Shooter Portal Click Picture (PS3/X360). Ergänzend zu bereits bekannten Aussagen, alles Neue in der Zusammenfassung:
> 
> ...



Alle Gamefront


----------



## Bonkic (17. Oktober 2006)

*[XBox360] HD- LW ist am PC nutzbar*



> Der Release des HD-DVD Laufwerk von Microsoft rückt immer näher, klar das es jetzt überall präsentiert wird. So kamen auch die Leute von Gizmondo in den Genuss einer Vorführung. Der Microsoft-Mitarbeiter ließ aber noch eine interessante Info los.
> 
> So soll es möglich sein das HD-DVD Laufwerk an einem PC anzuschließen und als optisches Lesegerät arbeiten zu lassen. Sollte es dann irgendwann eine richtige Software für den PC geben könne man sich auch dort Filme in HD-DVD-Qualität anschauen.



_xbox-newz_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [XBox360] HD- LW ist am PC nutzbar*

Das ist ja nicht schlecht, hätte damit schon gar nicht mehr gerechnet. Die ersten HD-LW für den PC werden sicherlich nicht ganz so preiswert zu haben sein. 
Und selbst wenn, ein LW für zwei Geräte reicht am Anfang ja, bis man ein solches LW für einige Euros hinterher geworfen bekommt.

Edit: Man bekommt das LW ja schon für 160€. :-o


----------



## Bonkic (17. Oktober 2006)

*[PS 3] Phil Harrison über Blu RAY*



> Launch titles for the PlayStation 3 are already "getting up close" to the 25GB limit on current Blu-Ray discs, according to Sony's worldwide studios boss Phil Harrison, who was responding to criticism of the PS3's adoption of Blu-Ray.
> 
> "Already, at our launch titles, we're getting up close to the 25GB limit that we have on our Blu-Ray discs this year," he claimed. "Next year we'll raise that to 50GB, and I'd expect that we'll be getting close to that in the fairly near future as well."
> 
> ...



_eurogamer_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [PS 3] Phil Harrison über Blu RAY*



			
				Bonkic am 17.10.2006 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> > ...
> 
> 
> 
> _eurogamer_




Klar geht es hauptsächlich um die Filme, da kann er erzählen was er will ^^
Dass die PS3-Starttitel schon so große Datenmengen haben, liegt imo einfach daran, dass die Daten nicht komprimiert sind. Deshalb passen auch die meisten heutigen Games auf eine Single-Layer-DVD.
Das soll aber nicht heißen, dass es keine Vorteile bringt, denn a) ist irgendwann Ende mit komprimieren, b) kann das bei Spiel-Content wegen dem Entpacken zu Schwierigkeiten führen (Streamspiele wie GTA z.B.) und c) ermöglicht es eine Menge HD-Videos etc. unterzubringen.
Ich glaube aber auch nicht wirklich, dass man für diese Konsolen-Generation schon BR für Spiele gebraucht hätte, da ich aber auch HD-Filme sehen will, ist es mir nur recht ^^
Endgültiges wird man wohl erst in ein paar Jahren sagen können.
Obwohl... MGS3 Subsistence ist für die PS2 nun auf 3 DVDs erschienen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: [PS 3] Phil Harrison über Blu RAY*

Also gerade die ersten Titel sollten ja auch locker auf ne DVD passen. Wenn es da jetzt schon eng wird, wie soll es dann in 4 oder 5 Jahren aussehen? Inhalt zum "füllen" der Disks lassen sich auch sicherlich immer finden. Gerade zusätzliche Sprachversionen wären ne feine Sache. Nur ist das auch wieder etwas, was ja nicht sein "muss". Und die Texturen müssen ja auch nicht als BMP gespeichert werden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Oktober 2006)

*Vermischte News*



> *]Interview mit Kaz Hirai von Sony CEA*
> 
> 17.10.06 - Next-Gen.biz führte ein Interview mit Kaz Hirai, dem Präsidenten von Sony CEA. Die wichtigsten Aussagen in der Zusammenfassung:
> 
> ...






> Erste Details zur PS3-Presseveranstaltung in dieser Woche
> 
> 17.10.06 - Sony wird in dieser Woche eine Presseveranstaltung für die Playstation3 in den USA durchführen. Das meldet MTV und schreibt, dass Sony auf dem Treffen das Start-Lineup der Konsole vorstellen wird.
> 
> Ebenso soll der Online-Dienst der PlayStation3 ausführlich präsentiert werden.







> *GTA IV auf PS3 ebenfalls mit exklusiven Inhalten*
> 
> 17.10.06 - Auf der E3 im Mai 2006 und auf der X06 im September 2006 sagte Microsoft, dass Rockstar exklusive Download-Inhalte für Grand Theft Auto IV (GTA IV) auf der Xbox 360 anbieten wird.
> 
> ...







> *Source Engine von Valve kommt für Xbox 360*
> 
> 17.10.06 - Valve gibt bekannt, dass man ab sofort seine Source Engine als Middleware anderen Entwicklern für die Spieleherstellung anbietet.
> 
> Mit der Engine laufen bereits u.a. Half-Life 2 (2004), Half-Life 2: Episode Two (Anfang 2007), Counter-Strike: Source (2004), uvm.







> *Microsoft arbeitet an Xbox 3*
> 
> 17.10.06 - Microsoft arbeitet bereits an der Xbox 3. Das bestätigte Chris Lewis von Microsoft Home & Entertainment, Microsoft EMEA, gegenüber Kikizo.
> 
> ...



Alle Gamesfront.de


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Oktober 2006)

*PS3 - Yellow Dog Linux*

Nachdem Yellow Dog Linux (YDL) mit Window-Manager E17 ja nun für die PS3 im November in den USA erscheint (klick), wurden noch ein paar Infos rausgegeben:



> Terra Soft nennt Details zu Yellow Dog Linux v5.0
> 
> 16.10.06 - Terra Soft Solutions hat heute Einzelheiten zu Yellow Dog Linux v5.0 bekanntgegeben, das Mitte November 2006 in den USA für die PS3 erscheinen wird.
> 
> ...


_gamefront.de_


Lässt die "PS3 ist ein PC"-Aussage in einem anderen Licht erscheinen :-o


----------



## LordMephisto (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: PS3 - Yellow Dog Linux*



> *GTA IV auf PS3 ebenfalls mit exklusiven Inhalten*
> 
> 17.10.06 - Auf der E3 im Mai 2006 und auf der X06 im September 2006 sagte Microsoft, dass Rockstar exklusive Download-Inhalte für Grand Theft Auto IV (GTA IV) auf der Xbox 360 anbieten wird.
> 
> ...





> *Interview mit Kaz Hirai von Sony CEA*
> 
> 17.10.06 - Next-Gen.biz führte ein Interview mit Kaz Hirai, dem Präsidenten von Sony CEA. Die wichtigsten Aussagen in der Zusammenfassung:
> 
> ...





> *Starttitel nähern sich 25GB-Grenze der Blu-ray Disc*
> 
> 17.10.06 - Die Starttitel der PlayStation3 kommen bereits nahe an die 25GB Grenze der aktuellen Blu-ray Discs heran und lasten den Speicher der Medien fast vollkommen aus. Das sagte Phil Harrison von Sonys Worldwide Studios gegenüber GamesIndustry.biz.
> 
> Im nächsten Jahr plant Sony Blu-ray Discs mit 50GB Speicherplatz anzubieten. Harrison geht allerdings davon aus, dass man in naher Zukunft auch hier an die Grenze des Fassungsvermögen mit einigen Spielen stoßen wird.



_gamefront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Oktober 2006)

*Gears of War nicht in Deutschland*



> *Gears of War nicht in Deutschland*
> 
> "Gears of War" (MGS): Die Microsoft Deutschland GmbH steht, wie in der Vergangenheit, zu den eingegangenen Selbstverpflichtungen und erkennt die USK als Instanz für die Alterskennzeichnung von Spielen für den deutschen Markt ausdrücklich an. Bei der internationalen Version des Spieletitels "Gears of War" für das System Xbox 360 der Microsoft Game Studios wurde von der Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle (USK), dem Förderverein für Jugend und Sozialarbeit e. V., die Alterskennzeichnung gemäß §14 des Jugendschutzgesetzes verweigert. Daher wird die Entertainment & Devices Division der Microsoft Deutschland GmbH den Titel "Gears of War" für Xbox 360 in Deutschland nicht veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...


MS-Pressemeldung / Consolewars


----------



## Freezeman (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gears of War nicht in Deutschland*

Dazu weiterführend von Gamefront



> 18.10.06 - Der Shooter Gears of War  von Epic Games wird allem Anschein nach wohl nicht offiziell in Deutschland ausgeliefert. Das bestätigten Sprecher von mehreren Elektrofachmärkten und Videospiele-Fachgeschäften.
> 
> Demnach heißt es, dass Microsoft aufgrund der hohen Gewaltdarstellung (Kettensäge teilt einen Gegner, am Boden liegenden Verwundeten kann der Kopf zertreten werden) von einer Veröffentlichung in Deutschland absehen will.
> Filialen einer Handelskette wurden heute angewiesen, sämtliche Vorbestellungen von Kunden zu löschen und auch keine Reservierungen mehr anzunehmen.
> ...



Muss ja ganz schön hart sein das Game.


----------



## RickSkywalker (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gears of War nicht in Deutschland*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.10.2006 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Gears of War nicht in Deutschland*
> >
> > MS-Pressemeldung / Consolewars



         
Das glaube ich aber nicht, dass Eingriffe ins Spiel das Gameplay verändern würden. Wenn es tatsächlich so ist, dass der Spielspaß aus der Gewalt resultiert, dann finde ich es eigentlich gerecht. Was mich nur stört an der USK, dass die in letzter Zeit wieder so vielen Spielen die Kennung verbieten. Man kann ja eigentlich alles ab 18 freigeben.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gears of War nicht in Deutschland*



			
				RickSkywalker am 18.10.2006 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaube ich aber nicht, dass Eingriffe ins Spiel das Gameplay verändern würden. Wenn es tatsächlich so ist, dass der Spielspaß aus der Gewalt resultiert, dann finde ich es eigentlich gerecht.


Sicherlich ist GoW kein Game für Kinder. Allerdings stimmt es schon, die Änderungen schon massiv das Gameplay verändern würden. Die Kettensäge hat die USK nicht geduldet. Wirft nicht nur den gesamten Nahkampf und die Teamtaktik im MP über den Haufen, sondern würde auch für unterschiedliche Spielversionen sorgen. Dadurch könnten Zocker aus Deutschland nur gegen Gleichgesinnte - mit ebenfalls kastrierten Versionen - spielen. Wie so etwas endet kann man sich an den DVs von Quake 4 oder Soldier of Fortune 2 anschauen. In den ersten Wochen vielleicht 2 Server und 10 Leute zu sehen, danach ist Ende, weil kaum einer die DV gekauft hat / online spielt.



> Man kann ja eigentlich alles ab 18 freigeben.


Das hat nur die USK bzw. der Gesetzgeber noch nicht erkannt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gears of War nicht in Deutschland*



			
				Freezeman am 18.10.2006 19:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ja ganz schön hart sein das Game.


GoW ist ganz klar ein Game für 18+ Zocker.
Noch keine Videos zu gesehen?


----------



## Freezeman (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gears of War nicht in Deutschland*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.10.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> GoW ist ganz klar ein Game für 18+ Zocker.
> Noch keine Videos zu gesehen?



Ne, hab ich grad nachgeholt. 
So blöd es klingt, aber solche Games braucht eine Konsole um erfolgreich zu sein.


----------



## Jay-Py (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gears of War nicht in Deutschland*

Und wieder das leidige Thema USK.

Man darf zwar allerhand mit 18 in Deutschland, nur nicht selber darüber entscheiden, was man spielen darf.

Hoffe nun darauf, dass ich noch eine der vorbestellten Collectors Edition bekommen werde.

Schätze, das der Entschluss von MICROSOFT sicherlich auch auf die Verzögerung der PLAYSTATION 3 zurück zu führen ist.
"Gears Of War" war für mich nämlich ein Zugpferd für die XBOX 360, nicht umsonst lag der angepeilte VÖ-Termin mit dem der PS3 zusammen.

Da diese aber nun erst im März 2007 in Deutschland erhältlich sein soll, braucht MICROSOFT keine Gegenoffensive mehr in diesem Winter zu fahren.

Mit "Splnter Cell - Double Agent", "Call Of Duty 3", "Rainbow Six: Vegas", "Need For Speed - Carbon", "Fifa 2007" und "Pro Evolution Soccer 6" stehen auch so genügend Top-Titel unter dem Weihnachtsbaum.

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn MICROSOFT das Geld, das für eine Umprogrammierung und dessen Rattenschwanz (z.B. Spielbarkeit der verschiedenen Länderversionen über XBOX-LIVE) nun in die Entwicklung von "Halo 3" steckt, damit dieses pünktlich zur VÖ der PS3 im Frühjahr 2007 auf den Markt kommen kann.

Klar "Halo 3" wird von BUNGIE entwickelt, aber ich denke, als XBOX-Exclusive Titel, wird MICROSOFT dort einieges sponsern...


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gears of War nicht in Deutschland*



			
				Jay-Py am 18.10.2006 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn MICROSOFT das Geld, das für eine Umprogrammierung und dessen Rattenschwanz (z.B. Spielbarkeit der verschiedenen Länderversionen über XBOX-LIVE) nun in die Entwicklung von "Halo 3" steckt, damit dieses pünktlich zur VÖ der PS3 im Frühjahr 2007 auf den Markt kommen kann.




ich glaube da überschätzt du die wichtigkeit des deutschen marktes ganz enorm.

ausserdem :
wer das spiel will, der besorgt es sich sowieso .

mal `ne frage am rande :

sind import versionen problemlos über xbox- live spielbar ?


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2006)

*Red Steel nicht in Deutschland  ?*



> USK :
> Red Steel (Wii, Ubisoft)
> keine Jugendfreigabe gemäß § 14 JuSchG



_consolero_

ob in die beurteilung auch die art der steuerung eingeflossen ist ?


----------



## crackajack (19. Oktober 2006)

*Zelda TP USK12 // Gears of War nicht in Deutschland*



			
				Freezeman am 18.10.2006 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 18.10.2006 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hat auch Nintendo erkannt und bringt für den den wii ultrabrutale Spiele.   
Der kommende Zeldatitel wird erstmalig in der Reihe nicht mehr _ohne Altersbeschränkung _oder _USK6_ sein, sondern wegen "Animated Blood" und "Fantasy Violence" als _USK12_ freigegeben. (USA: Teen=13) 

Mag wirklich nicht viel sein, aber wenn da 6 Jahre der Nintendo-Kernkäuferschicht wegfallen ist das schon viel.
Frag mich nur ob Ab12 überhaupt von irgendjemanden ernst genommen wird......
Quelle: Twilight Princess nicht für Everyone


Zu GoW:
Immer noch besser als wenn wie bei Q4 eine Krücke gebastelt wird die dann doch einige kaufen und damit ein sinnentraubtes Spiel haben.
Im Prinzip ist ja keine Altersfreigabe eine Ab18 Einstufung und man bekommt es ja wenn man will. Lediglich Reviews muss man halt im Netz suchen.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2006)

*[XBox360] Splinter Cell in 1080p / 100 GB HDD*



> Gamepro.com hat von Ubisoft die Bestätigung erhalten, dass das neue Splinter Cell für die Xbox 360 Gebrauch von der 1080p Auflösung Gebrauch machen wird.





> Auf der X06 in Korea hat Microsoft eine 100GB Festplatte für die Xbox 360 angekündigt. Preis und Releasedatum sind bisher nicht bekannt.



_cw_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gears of War nicht in Deutschland*



			
				Bonkic am 19.10.2006 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> sind import versionen problemlos über xbox- live spielbar ?


Jup. Du kannst mit jedem Account auf jeder Konsole spielen (Weltweit). Man muss lediglich auf die Version (PAL/NTSC) achten, da PAL-Konsolen auch nur PAL-Games abspielen, etc.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Oktober 2006)

*vermischte News*



> *Capcom erklärt Fehlen von PS3-/Wii-Starttiteln*
> 
> 19.10.06 - Charles Bellfield, Capcoms Vice President of Marketing, hat gegenüber GameDaily erklärt, warum man keine Starttitel für Wii und PS3 anbieten wird.
> 
> ...






> *Midway-Umfrage: Stranglehold mit Film 'Hard Boiled'?*
> 
> 19.10.06 - Midway arbeitet für PS3 und Xbox 360 an dem Actionspiel Stranglehold Click Picture, das 2007 in Europa in die Läden kommt.
> 
> ...







> *Xbox Live mit über 4 Mio. Nutzern*
> 
> 19.10.06 - Microsoft gibt bekannt, dass der Online-Dienst Xbox Live mittlerweile mehr als 4 Mio. Mitglieder weltweit hat. Im Sommer 2007 wird erwartet, dass es über 6 Mio. Mitglieder geben wird.






> *Postal III angekündigt*
> 
> 19.10.06 - Running With Scissors' gibt bekannt, dass man zusammen mit Akella an dem Shooter Postal III arbeitet.
> 
> ...






> *Sonys Quartalsgewinn bricht um 93 Prozent ein*
> 
> 19.10.06 - Sony gibt bekannt, dass sein Gewinn im zweiten Quartal des laufenden Geschäftsjahres (01.04.06 - 31.03.07) um 93 Prozent eingebrochen ist. Gleichzeitig reduzierte das Unternehmen seine Jahresprognose aufgrund von Kosten für die weltweite Rücknahme von Notebook-Batterien (bislang 9,6 Mio. St.).
> 
> ...







> *Resistance: Fall of Man nur mit 720p / Bild auf Standard-Fernsehern einwandfrei*
> 
> 20.10.06 - Entgegen früherer Aussagen von Insomniac, wird der Shooter Resistance: Fall of Man Click Picture keine 1080p Darstellung unterstützen.
> 
> ...







> *Sony nennt Kernzielgruppe der PS3*
> 
> 20.10.06 - Sony sieht seine Kernzielgruppe für die PS3 bei Männern in den 20ern und 30ern. Das bestätigte Jack Tretton, Co-Chief Operating Officer von Sony CEA gegenüber dem Wirtschaftsdienst Bloomberg.
> 
> Daher zielt auch das Marketing der Konsole in den USA zunächst auf diese Kundschaft ab. Anschließend will Sony sich um die Gelegenheitsspieler kümmern.







> *30 Spiele bei EA in Arbeit*
> 
> 20.10.06 - Electronic Arts gibt bekannt, dass man an mehr als 30 Spielen für die PlayStation3 arbeitet.
> CLICK (Bloomberg: 'Sony's PlayStation3 to Start With More Than 20 Games (Update2)')







> *God of War-Macher entwickelt Criminal Crackdown*
> 
> 20.10.06 - Sony CEA hat auf dem Gamer's Day das Actionspiel Criminal Crackdown vorgestellt, das via Download für PS3 angeboten wird. Es entsteht in Zusammenarbeit von SCEA Santa Monica (dem Studio von God of War-Schöpfer David Jaffe) und Incognito Entertainment (Warhawk, Twisted Metal: Black).
> 
> ...







> *Sony nennt PS3-Lieferumfang und Zubehörpreise*
> 
> 20.10.06 - Sony hat auf dem Gamer's Day den Lieferumfang der PS3 sowie Spiele- und Zubehörpreise bekanntgegeben. Beiden Modellen der PS3 (mit 20GB oder 60GB Festplatte) liegt folgendes bei:
> 
> ...







> *PS3-Verkaufsstart mit 21 Spielen in USA*
> 
> 20.10.06 - Die PlayStation3 wird mit 21 Spielen zum Verkaufstart am 17.11.06 in den USA ausgeliefert. Das bestätigte Sony CEA auf dem Gamer's Day.
> 
> ...



Alle von Gamefront.de


----------



## JohnCarpenter (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: vermischte News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.10.2006 08:53 schrieb:
			
		

> 20.10.06 - Entgegen früherer Aussagen von Insomniac, wird der Shooter Resistance: Fall of Man Click Picture keine 1080p Darstellung unterstützen.
> 
> Bei einer nativen 1080p Auflösung hätte man VRAM von Charakteren und Umgebung stehlen müssen. Das stellten die Entwickler erst gegen Ende der Arbeiten in den größeren Levels fest. Daher wird die Auflösung nur bei 720p liegen.


Dazu paßt ja auch die Aussage, Prey ließe sich nicht in voller Texturqualität auf die PS3 umsetzen.
Angeblich kann die "RSX"-GPU nur  256 MB direkt verwalten. Dagegen kann wohl die 360 auf maximal 512 MB Grafikspeicher (shared) zugreifen.
Ist für mich absolut unverständlich, schließlich war eines der Hauptprobleme der PS2 der zu kleine Texturspeicher. Und jetzt hat die 360 theoretisch mehr, obwohl sie ursprünglich nur für niedrigere Auflösungen ausgelegt war.
Eigentlich sollte Sony aus alten Fehlern lernen und beim Speicher nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen. Gerade, wenn man bedenkt, welche teuren Komponenten sonst so verbaut werden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: vermischte News*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 20.10.2006 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu paßt ja auch die Aussage, Prey ließe sich nicht in voller Texturqualität auf die PS3 umsetzen.


Hast du dafür ne Quelle? Ich meine so gross sind die Level in Prey ja nun nicht und so wahnsinnig viele / abwechslungsreiche Texturen gibt es auch nicht. :o
So eine Aussage wundert mich doch sehr.



> Angeblich kann die "RSX"-GPU nur  256 MB direkt verwalten. Dagegen kann wohl die 360 auf maximal 512 MB Grafikspeicher (shared) zugreifen.
> Ist für mich absolut unverständlich, schließlich war eines der Hauptprobleme der PS2 der zu kleine Texturspeicher. Und jetzt hat die 360 theoretisch mehr, obwohl sie ursprünglich nur für niedrigere Auflösungen ausgelegt war.
> Eigentlich sollte Sony aus alten Fehlern lernen und beim Speicher nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen. Gerade, wenn man bedenkt, welche teuren Komponenten sonst so verbaut werden.


Schon serh verwunderlich. Vermutlich wurde Sony einfach von MS überrascht und wurde gezwungen die PS3 schnell auf den Markt zu bringen. *vermut*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Oktober 2006)

*Vermischte News*



> *Genji: Installation sorgt für kurze Ladezeiten*
> 
> 21.10.06 - Sonys Genji: Days of the Blade Click Picture ermöglicht eine 4GB große Installation des Spiels auf die Festplatte, wodurch Ladezeiten verkürzt werden. Das schreibt Stephen Totilo auf MTV.
> 
> Für die dreiminütige Installation der Daten wählt man aus dem Hauptmenü des Spiels den entsprechenden Menüpunkt aus. Sind die 4GB-Daten von der Blu-ray Disc auf die Festplatte installiert worden, reduzieren sich laut einem Sony-Sprecher die Ladezeiten im Spiel von etwa 15 Sekunden auf nur noch 4 Sekunden. Release: 17.11.06 (USA)


Wird bestimmt über den Install Shield Wizzard gemacht. 




> *Xbox 360 ist weiterhin Schwerpunkt von Team Ninja*
> 
> 21.10.06 - Tomonobu Itagaki von Tecmos Team Ninja hat gegenüber 1up versichert, dass die Xbox 360 auch weiterhin im Mittelpunkt von Neuentwicklungen bei ihm stehen wird.
> 
> ...






> *Star Trek: Legacy: Spielzeit bei 15 Stunden / Neue Bilder*
> 
> 21.10.06 - Die Spielzeit der Solokampagne von Star Trek: Legacy Click Picture liegt bei rund 15 Stunden. Das sagte Gary Conti, Associate Producer von Bethesda, gegenüber GameingTarget.
> 
> Durch das Einbinden von Erfolgen ('Achievements') ist Conti überzeugt davon, dass die Fans Star Trek: Legacy Click Picture auch öfter als nur einmal spielen werden. Release: 07.11.06 (USA)






> *Avalanche spricht über Just Cause 2*
> 
> 21.10.06 - Der schwedische Entwickler Avalanche Studio hat gegenüber der Videospiele-Zeitschrift Kong.se bestätigt, dass man an Just Cause 2 arbeitet. Demnach ist Undercover-Agent Rico Rodriguez wieder mit dabei. Das Spiel soll aber nicht mehr in San Esperito handeln, sondern an einem neuen Ort.
> 
> ...



Alle von Gamefront




> b]Crash Dummies auch für Live Arcade[/b]
> 20.10.2006 um 14:51 - Autor NoLatency - (Permalink)
> 
> Entwickler Twelve Interactive und Schanz International Consultants (SIC) geben bekannt, dass man derzeit in Gesprächen mit Microsoft steht, dass Spiel Crash Dummy Vs The Evil D- Troit (PC, PS2, DS, Wii und PSP) auch auf Xbox Live Arcade veröffentlichen zu können.
> ...






> *Xbox Live Gamertag auf Zune Player*
> 21.10.2006 um 18:01 - Autor Erzengel - (Permalink)
> 
> Microsoft Zune Logo Wenn man den Zune Player das erste mal einschaltet, wird dieser mit einem ZuneTag personalisiert. Da dieser ebenfalls über Microsoft Passport abgewickelt wird, könnt ihr auch euren Xbox Live Gamertag verwenden, dieser ist von Microsoft für euch reserviert und kein anderer Zune Käufer kann sich diesen einfach nochmal vergeben.
> ...







> *Microsoft Klage gegen Sony?*
> 
> Vor wenigen Tagen wurde eine Faktenliste von Sony veröffentlicht, aus der hervorging, dass einige Teile bei der Xbox360 im Gegensatz zur Playstation 3 zwingend (required to buy) hinzugekauft werden müssten. Was sich Anfangs als lustige Geschichte durch das ganze Internet zog und auch von einigen MS Mitarbeitern in deren privatem Blog mit einigen spassigen Gegenargumenten widerlegt wurde, hat vielleicht doch ein kleines rechtliches Nachspiel.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr dazu: http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=4078#more-4078 und im Original: http://www.engadget.com/2006/10/19/sony-claims-xbox-360-requires-hd-dvd-etc-thus-costs-700/


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.10.2006 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Microsoft Klage gegen Sony?*
> >
> > Vor wenigen Tagen wurde eine Faktenliste von Sony veröffentlicht, aus der hervorging, dass einige Teile bei der Xbox360 im Gegensatz zur Playstation 3 zwingend (required to buy) hinzugekauft werden müssten. Was sich Anfangs als lustige Geschichte durch das ganze Internet zog und auch von einigen MS Mitarbeitern in deren privatem Blog mit einigen spassigen Gegenargumenten widerlegt wurde, hat vielleicht doch ein kleines rechtliches Nachspiel.



Wie kann man das denn widerlegen, außer man will das "required" im Kontext falsch verstehen: 
Da steht nicht, man müsste zwingend ein HD-DVD-Laufwerk für 200€ kaufen, sozusagen als versteckte Kostenfalle. 
Gemeint ist, wenn man HD-Filme abspielen will, muss man zwingend 200€ zusätzlich zahlen.



und lol@3 Stunden-Genji-Installation, da sollte man vielleicht noch dran arbeiten  auch wenn es nur optional ist.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.10.2006 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Star Trek: Legacy: Spielzeit bei 15 Stunden / Neue Bilder*
> >
> > 21.10.06 - Die Spielzeit der Solokampagne von Star Trek: Legacy Click Picture liegt bei rund 15 Stunden. Das sagte Gary Conti, Associate Producer von Bethesda, gegenüber GameingTarget.
> >
> > Durch das Einbinden von Erfolgen ('Achievements') ist Conti überzeugt davon, dass die Fans Star Trek: Legacy Click Picture auch öfter als nur einmal spielen werden. *Release: 07.11.06 (USA)*


Jetzt muss Bethesda Softmurks nur endlich bekannt geben, wer das Star Trek Lineup - besonders Legacy - in Europa definitiv veröffentlichen wird. Zeitlich verschobene Releases sind ja nicht wirklich ungewöhnlich, aber hier leistet sich Bethesda echt eine fast schon freche Nummer. Kein Releasedatum für den EU-Markt, der “enttarnte” GER-Publisher Ubisoft hält sich bedeckt, eine erfolgte USK-Freigabe für Legacy wurde einen Tag nach der Bekanntgabe wieder von der Seite gelöscht, und alle Fans gucken leicht verunsichert und mittlerweile arg genervt in das US-Forum, wo absolut inkompetente Moderatoren relevante Themen bezüglich Releasetermin und Fragen nach einem EU-Termin einfach unkommentiert schließen / ignorieren. Klasse Kundenservice! 

Klar, es bleibt noch immer der Weg in den Importshop, nur kennen kaum welche (in Deutschland ansässige) Läden diesen Titel, oder führen ihn als vorbestellbares Item. Schlimmer ist hingegen noch die Frage zu welcher Version man greifen soll, zur US mit den Originalsprechern, oder zur DV die zwar bestätigt wurde, aber zu der es leider keinerlei Informationen gibt.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.10.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man das denn widerlegen, außer man will das "required" im Kontext falsch verstehen:
> Da steht nicht, man müsste zwingend ein HD-DVD-Laufwerk für 200€ kaufen, sozusagen als versteckte Kostenfalle.
> Gemeint ist, wenn man HD-Filme abspielen will, muss man zwingend 200€ zusätzlich zahlen.


Ist sicherlich Auslegungssache. Aber "Required" werden die Wenigsten mit "optinal" verbinden.




> *Interview mit Jack Tretton von Sony CEA*22.10.06 - Jack Tretton, Vice President und Co-Chaiman von Sony CEA, führte ein Interview mit Wired.com. Die interessantesten Aussagen in der Zusammenfassung:
> 
> - Aus Kostengründen befindet sich unter den mitgelieferten Videokabeln der PS3 nur ein Composite-Kabel in den USA.
> 
> ...


Gamefront.de

Also die Passage mit den Kosten auch ja auch nett. Wieso hat ich nur so eine Ahnung welcher Publisher da möglichst bald extra kassieren will beim Onlinemodus... So viel zu kostenlos.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.10.2006 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist sicherlich Auslegungssache. Aber "Required" werden die Wenigsten mit "optinal" verbinden.


es ging ja auch nicht drum, ob es für die 360 optional ist, sondern was man braucht um eine ähnliche Ausstattung wie die PS3 zu bekommen.



> Also die Passage mit den Kosten auch ja auch nett. Wieso hat ich nur so eine Ahnung welcher Publisher da möglichst bald extra kassieren will beim Onlinemodus... So viel zu kostenlos.



Naja, auf der PS2 ist es dazu ja auch nicht gekommen. Dort kostet Online-zocken von Sony-Seite her nichts und Spiele wie Ego-shooter oder Rennspiele bieten den Onlinemodus gratis an, auch auf Online-gerichtete Spiele wie SW Battlefront.
Von kostenfplichtigen Titeln fällt mir nur FFXI (ist aber ein mmorpg und daher kostet das überall das gleiche, auch auf der 360), Monster Hunter (kostet aber nur in Japan, Aktion-RPG) und bald Phantasy Star Universe (ebenfalls ne Art mmorpg-"Light") ein.

Edit: Die 10 Jahre Lebenszyklus (man beachte: nicht Lebensdauer  ) finde ich aber etwas überzogen 
Höchstens wenn sie rechnen, wie lange die Konsolen noch produziert/verkauft werden (also ≠ Generationszeit).
Vor allem MS wird doch nicht 10 Jahre warten, die Xbox "lebte" 2 Jahre weniger als die PS2, mit der 3. XBox kann man wohl Ende 2009 rechnen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Vermischte News*



> *Microsoft: 'Keine eigene CPU für nächste Xbox'*
> 
> 24.10.06 - Microsoft hat keine Pläne, die CPU der nächsten Xbox selbst zu entwickeln. Das erklärte ein Firmensprecher gegenüber GameDaily und bezieht sich damit auf einen Bericht der New York Times.
> 
> Zwar baut man eine Forschungsgruppe auf, die sich allgemein mit Hardware-Architektur-Themen befasst, allerdings gibt es keine Pläne Computer-Chips zu testen oder herzustellen - es wird nur Forschung betrieben, nicht aber Produktentwicklung.






> *Factor 5 enttäuscht von Wii*
> 
> 24.10.06 - Factor 5 (Lair Click Picture PS3, Star Wars Rogue Leader: Rogue Squadron GC) hat sich in der amerikanischen EGM (Electronic Gaming Monthly) kritisch über Nintendos Wii geäußert. Das meldet PlayFrance.com.
> 
> Die Entwickler zeigten sich angesichts der Leistungsfähigkeit der Konsole sehr enttäuscht und bezeichneten sie als 'Gamecube 1.5'. Es wurden speziell auch die Sound-Fähigkeiten des Wii erwähnt, die als schwach angesehen werden.







> *Heroes: Interview mit Suda 51*
> 
> 24.10.06 - GameInformer sprach mit Goichi Suda ('Suda 51') über das Actionspiel Heroes Click Picture. Die wichtigsten Aussagen im Überblick:
> 
> ...







> *Atlus zieht Touch Detective für Wii in Betracht*
> 
> 24.10.06 - Atlus hat sich positiv zu einer etwaigen Version des NDS-Adventures Touch Detective Click Picture für Wii geäußert. So erklärte Projektleiter Jamie Ortiz gegenüber Nintendojo, dass er es lieben würde, einen möglichen Nachfolger auf Wii sehen können.







> *7 weitere Spiele von Ubisoft*
> 
> 24.10.06 - Ubisoft gibt bekannt, dass man sieben weitere Spiele für Wii im 4. Quartal (Januar 2007 bis März 2007) des laufenden Geschäftsjahres in Europa ausliefern wird - darunter befindet sich auch eine noch nicht angekündigte neue Marke.
> 
> Weitere Angaben zu den Spielen gibt es noch nicht. Einschließlich der Starttitel veröffentlicht Ubisoft somit insgesamt 14 Spiele für Wii bis Ende März 2007.







> *Neue Infos zu Burnout 5*
> 
> 24.10.06 - Das amerikanische 'PlayStation Magazine' hat neue Details zum Rennspiel Burnout 5 (PS3, Xbox 360) veröffentlicht, das bei Criterion entsteht; alle Angaben beziehen sich auf die PS3-Version (Danke an LOUDNINJA).
> 
> ...







> *Pandemic etablieren zweites Entwicklungs-Team in Australien*
> 
> 24.10.06 - Die Pandemic Studios geben die Gründung eines zweiten Entwicklungs-Teams in der australischen Niederlassung in Brisbane bekannt.
> 
> ...







> *Eidos kommentiert Sonys PS3-Verschiebung in Europa*
> 
> 23.10.06 - Ian Livingstone, Executive von Eidos, hat Sonys PS3-Verschiebung in Europa als eine seltsame Entscheidung bezeichnet, welche die Loyalität der Kunden auf die Probe stellen wird.
> 
> ...






> *Ubisoft bringt Star Trek-Spiele nach Europa*
> 
> 24.10.06 - Ubisoft gibt den Vertragsabschluss mit Bethesda Softworks bekannt, wonach man folgende Star Trek-Spiele im Dezember 2006 in Europa ausliefern wird:
> 
> ...






> *Assassin's Creed und Brothers In Arms Hell's Highway verschoben*
> 
> 24.10.06 - Ubisoft gibt in einem Geschäftsbericht die Verschiebung von Assassin's Creed Click Picture (PS3/Xbox 360) und Brothers In Arms Hell's Highway (PS3/Xbox 360) bekannt.
> 
> Die Auslieferung soll statt im 4. Quartal (Januar 2007 bis März 2007) des Geschäftsjahres 2006/2007 erst im Geschäftsjahr 2007/2008 (01.04.07 - 31.03.0 in Europa stattfinden.







> *Ubisoft kündigt Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 an*
> 
> 24.10.06 - Ubisoft gibt die Entwicklung des Taktik-Shooters Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 bekannt. Plattformen sind noch unklar.
> 
> Die Auslieferung soll im 4. Quartal (Januar 2007 bis März 2007) des aktuellen Geschäftsjahres in Europa stattfinden.



jeweils Gamefront


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Oktober 2006)

*Xbox 360 News*

*Gears of War ist GOLD*


> Microsoft Game Studios and Epic Games, Inc. announced today that “Gears of War” has gone gold. To celebrate the passing of the “gone gold” development milestone, a sneak preview of the TV and cinematic trailer is available now on Xbox Live.
> 
> Emerging onto store shelves acrosss the nation on Nov. 12, “Gears of War” is set to deliver exciting action and horrific battles that can only be created by a chainsaw bayonet this Holiday.
> 
> ...



http://news.teamxbox.com/xbox/12088/Gears-of-War-Goes-Gold/

Und wer sich noch ein wenig einstimmen will, der findet hier einen aktuellen Kino-/TV-Trailer zum Spiel. Leider bislang nur in der LQ im Netz.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360 News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.10.2006 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> *Gears of War ist GOLD*
> 
> 
> > Microsoft Game Studios and Epic Games, Inc. announced today that “Gears of War” has gone gold. To celebrate the passing of the “gone gold” development milestone, a sneak preview of the TV and cinematic trailer is available now on Xbox Live.
> ...




die box sieht schick aus, hat aber einen saftigen preis (bei okaysoft sogar 74.90€). hab mir aber die normale  bestellt. so fanatisch bin ich jetzt auch wieder nicht   

ps: hoffentlich wird's kein hype-flop


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Oktober 2006)

*PS3: Lair, Interviewfragen über SIXAXIS und 1080p*

So, das Interview ist schon nen Monat alt, aber gab es hier noch nicht.
Ich bin darauf gestoßen, als ich mich weitergehend über Lair informieren wollte.

Das Spiel wird bekanntlich exklusiv von Factor 5 (GC-Besitzer werden sie kennen  )für die PS3 entwickelt. Abgesehen davon, dass es  ein richtig gutes früh verfügbares PS3-Spiel wird, macht Factor 5 Präsident Julian Eggebrecht interessante Aussagen über PS3-Themen.

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/733/733921p1.html




> IGN: What are your thoughts on 1080p? You're rendering some stuff out at that resolution now, do you think it's necessary for games to be standardized as 1080p and is it doable?
> 
> Eggebrecht: First of all, we are not only rendering some part of Lair in 1080p. The whole game is in 1080p native, from front-end to all in-game bits.
> We absolutely love 1080p because of the detail that you can see. When we went up from 720 to 1080 I was blown away how much more of the artwork was visible. We started out being true 720p proponents, but since switching over to true 1080p via HDMI a few months ago I can't go back.
> ...





@1080p: Der TGS-Level ist übrigens 32²km groß *an anderes Spiel denk, welches wegen 1080p Abstriche machen müsste*
@SIXAXIS: Der Gedanke beim zocken noch eine "normales" Pad in der Hand zu haben, aber wie hier es gleichzeitig als virtuelle Zügel für einen Drachen zu benutzen finde ich persönlich sehr nett. Auch die Geschwindigkeitsmessung zu benutzen um die Rammattacken auf andere Drachen zu starten wird den Spielspaß sicher steigern, ohne komplett von der gewohnten Spielweise umzusteigen.




P.S.: Zum Spiel selbst *g*: Es gibt ein HD-Video (leider "nur" 720p^^) zu dem Level von der TGS, es spielt einfach jemand diese Mission, reines Gameplay. Mir ist doch etwas die Kinnlade runtergeklappt, nicht nur wegen der Grafik sondern weil es das erste *frühe* (1. Quartal 07) PS3-Spiel ist, bei dem ich das *gib-her-will-selber-spielen*-Gefühl habe (gut, bei Heavently Sword auch noch ein wenig, Lair scheint aber mehr bieten zu können)

HIER
rechts bei "save media" klicken, 140MB


----------



## ETWOLF (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: PS3: Lair, Interviewfragen über SIXAXIS und 1080p*

Hi ich hab  mir ne XBOX 360 gekauft ist kaputt gegangen aber hab sie umgetauscht.  
Wie ihr sichelich "wisst" kam dann wieder das Übliche: iii XBOX 360 Geldverschwendung und das andere Gelabere doch bei einer Aussage bin ich doch ins Grübeln gekommen;
Stimmt das das auf einer Blu Ray disc ja mehr Daten draufpassen und man so theoretisch größere Levels und EXTRAS für das Spiel draufpacken kann????
Ist doch scheiße wenn ich mir jetzt z.B: ein Rennspiel kaufe und bei der PS3 version gibts 20 Autos mehr???

DANKE im Voarus!!


----------



## JohnCarpenter (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: PS3: Lair, Interviewfragen über SIXAXIS und 1080p*



			
				ETWOLF am 27.10.2006 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Stimmt das das auf einer Blu Ray disc ja mehr Daten draufpassen und man so theoretisch größere Levels und EXTRAS für das Spiel draufpacken kann????


Das stimmt prinzipiell, aber:
Die 360 benutzt für die Games nur DVD's.Sollte also mal ein entsprechend großes Game rauskommen, müßte dieses halt auf mehrere DVD's verteilt werden. Finde ich jetzt aber nicht weiter schlimm. Bei der PS3 wird zum Teil mit unkomprimierten Full-HD Videosequenzen argumentiert - dadurch steigt die Gamequalität nicht wirklich.
Die PS3 kommt sowieso erst im März und hat meiner Meinung nach noch sehr wenige "Must Have Titel", die 360 ist da zur Zeit einfach interessanter. Erst mal abwarten, welche Erfahrungen in Japan und USA gemacht werden - sollte die PS3 vorbildlich in Zuverlässigkeit und überragend in der Leistung sein, kann man ja noch mal überlegen, ob der Mehrpreis gerechtfertigt ist.
Letztlich ist aber wohl das Gameangebot kaufentscheidend, oder?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: PS3: Lair, Interviewfragen über SIXAXIS und 1080p*



			
				ETWOLF am 27.10.2006 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt das das auf einer Blu Ray disc ja mehr Daten draufpassen und man so theoretisch größere Levels und EXTRAS für das Spiel draufpacken kann????
> Ist doch scheiße wenn ich mir jetzt z.B: ein Rennspiel kaufe und bei der PS3 version gibts 20 Autos mehr???


Theoretisch stimmt das durchaus. Auf eine Blu-Ray Disk passen im Moment etwa 25GB und sollen irgendwann 2007 doppelseitigen Scheiben mit 50GB folgen. Das ist natürlich im Gegensatz zu einer DVD mehr Speicherplatz. Mehr Platz ermöglicht natürlich theoretisch mehr Level und CO. Aber ich glaube kaum, dass deswegen eine PS3 Version eines Spiels mehr Level oder Strecken haben wird als die Xbox 360 Version. Schönes Negativbeispiel: Gran Turismo HD, wo sich die Spieler die Meisten Strecken und Fahrzeuge online kaufen müssen.
Auch muss man bedenken, dass für Strecken, Fahrzeuge, Level, etc. sehr viel mehr Zeit draufgeht, als noch vor einigen Jahren. Es soll ja alles im detaillierter werden und gleichzeitig die Entwicklungszeit möglichst gering. Welcher PC Shooter bietet mehr als 10 bis 15 Stunden Spielzeit? Und die Games nehmen auch nur etwa um die 4-5 GB ein. Hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie sinnvoll die Entwickler mit den Ressourcen umgehen. Ein Gears of War paßt locker auf eine DVD, aber der PS3 Shooter „Resistance“ soll um die 22 GB belegen. Ein Vorteil auf der Blu-Ray Disk wäre, dass dort mehr als eine Sprachversion Platz haben wird.
Welches Format nun wirklich „besser“ ist wird sich erst noch zeigen müssen. Wo die Xbox auf DVD und gute Kompression setzt, da baut Sony darauf mit Blu-Ray das Filmformat zu „pushen“. Einige der kommenden PS3 Spiele sollen sich ja optional (teilweise) auf die PS3 Festplatte installieren lassen, um die Ladezeiten zu verkürzen. Das 2fach Blu-Ray Laufwerk der PS3 ist beim Lesen der Daten langsamer als ein 12fach DVD Laufwerk. Daher keine Panik, Ruhe bewahren und abwarten. Sony und MS kochen beide nur mit Wasser. Das Problem ist im Moment nur, dass die PS3 noch gar nicht auf dem Markt ist. Moment wird viel erzählt, viele Gerüchte und News schwirren durchs Netz und viele sind „heiß“ auf den Verkaufsstart. Und zwischen den ganzen Hardwareeigenschaften und tollen Features sind es die Games, die einem Spaß machen müssen. Spielen ist ein Hobby und da muss jeder selber wissen, was er jeweils investieren will. Die Europäer haben im Moment zwar das Nachsehen, doch dafür können die potentiellen Käufer hierzulande beobachten und schauen, was bei der PS3 funktioniert und was weniger. Was klappt gut, wie hapert es und in welchen Bereichen wurde zu viel versprochen oder wovon hat man mehr erwartet.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: PS3: Lair, Interviewfragen über SIXAXIS und 1080p*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.10.2006 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Das 2fach Blu-Ray Laufwerk der PS3 ist beim Lesen der Daten langsamer als ein 12fach DVD Laufwerk.



Die Leserate wird bei der 360 mit 65–132 Mbit/s angegeben (12fach ist rechnerisch 132, 2fach BR hat 72), weiß jemand wie viel denn bei den Spielen nun verwendet wird? Wird da je nach Spiel entschieden welche Geschwindigkeit die DVD's bekommen oder hat das einen anderen Hintergrund?


@BluRay ist wie gesagt die Factor 5 Aussage interessant., auch wenn sie nicht erläutern inwiefern "es ein anderes Spiel wäre".


----------



## eX2tremiousU (31. Oktober 2006)

*380 Watt vs. XBox360*



> *PlayStation 3*
> 31.10.2006, 10:40 *Heizung inklusive*
> 
> Wenn Ihnen im Frühjahr die Heizung ausfällt, sollten Sie sich eine PlayStation 3 kaufen. Denn dann wird Ihnen ordentlich warme Luft entgegen geblasen: Laut einem FAQ-Eintrag auf der japanischen Sony-Webseite genehmigt sich die Konsole 380 Watt aus dem Stromnetz. Dabei macht es keinen Unterschied, ob man die Standard- oder Premium-Ausführung der PlayStation 3 besitzt. Zum Vergleich: Eine Xbox 360 gibt sich mit 160 Watt zufrieden, ohne dabei wirklich leise zu sein. Da die PlayStation 3 in einem Gehäuse ausgeliefert wird, das deutlich kleiner ist als ein PC-Bigtower, sind wir auf das Lüftungskonzept gespannt. Vor allem über die Größe des Netzteils lässt sich jetzt spekulieren.



  

_Quelle:_ GameStar

Regards. eX!


----------



## Bonkic (31. Oktober 2006)

*[PS 3] Erste Wertungen der Famitsu*



> Ridge Racer 7 (PS3, Bandai Namco): 9 / 9 / 9 / 9 - (36/40)
> * Die Tester zeigten sich insgesamt sehr zufrieden, vor allem Hat sie der inhaltliche Umfang begeistert; Sound und Grafik werden als überwältigend bezeichnet.
> 
> Genji: Kamui Souran (PS3, Sony): 7 / 7 / 7 / 8 - (29/40)
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 380 Watt vs. XBox360*


_Q: As for electric power consumption?
A: Maximum time, approximately 380W (60GB/20GB)_

Das sieht mir aber eher nach einer Angabe für die Leistungsspitze aus.

Was die Lautstärke angeht, diverse Magazine bekamen ja schon Besuch von Sony und durften Probespielen, da gab es dann Huldigungen wie "Leise wie ein schlafendes Baby".


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 380 Watt vs. XBox360*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 31.10.2006 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> _Q: As for electric power consumption?
> A: Maximum time, approximately 380W (60GB/20GB)_
> 
> Das sieht mir aber eher nach einer Angabe für die Leistungsspitze aus..


Sicherlich wird es nicht der Standby-Verbraucht sein.  Nur so viele "Leistungsspitzen" gibt es ja bei einer Konsole nicht. Entweder man spielt am Gerät oder nicht. Ob man nun das Tutorial, Level 5 oder im MP Modus spielt, wird ja kaum was am Leistungsverbrauch ändern.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 380 Watt vs. XBox360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 31.10.2006 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 31.10.2006 13:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist klar, aber selbst beim Spielen gibt es Unterschiede, was passiert im Moment auf dem Bildschirm, was muss berechnet werden etc. (zumal es auch den Betrieb als BR/DVD-Player gibt, Linux/Browser usw.)
Der Artikel klang eher so, als würde sie konstant mit 380 Watt laufen, wie ein Kühlschrank oder so ^^


----------



## Leddernilpferd (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: 380 Watt vs. XBox360*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 31.10.2006 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> > *PlayStation 3*
> > 31.10.2006, 10:40 *Heizung inklusive*
> >
> > Wenn Ihnen im Frühjahr die Heizung ausfällt, sollten Sie sich eine PlayStation 3 kaufen. Denn dann wird Ihnen ordentlich warme Luft entgegen geblasen: Laut einem FAQ-Eintrag auf der japanischen Sony-Webseite genehmigt sich die Konsole 380 Watt aus dem Stromnetz. Dabei macht es keinen Unterschied, ob man die Standard- oder Premium-Ausführung der PlayStation 3 besitzt. Zum Vergleich: Eine Xbox 360 gibt sich mit 160 Watt zufrieden, ohne dabei wirklich leise zu sein. Da die PlayStation 3 in einem Gehäuse ausgeliefert wird, das deutlich kleiner ist als ein PC-Bigtower, sind wir auf das Lüftungskonzept gespannt. Vor allem über die Größe des Netzteils lässt sich jetzt spekulieren.
> ...




quasi also eine playstation 3/80    

is  natürlich schon heftig. woraus resultiert so ein hoher stromverbrauch denn 
wenn die 360 weniger als die hälfte hat?


----------



## ruppelt (2. November 2006)

*AW: 380 Watt vs. XBox360*

News Klamm:
Quelle: http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=69463

Nintendo Wii - 480p als höchste Auflösung

Da werden Besitzer teurer HD-TV-Geräte wohl lieber in die Röhre schauen, denn Nintendo Wii wird lediglich 480p als höchste Auflösung unterstützen. Dennoch kein Grund zur Sorge, denn immerhin wird diese Stufe überhaupt ermöglicht.

Nintendo England hat dies den Kollegen von Eurogamer gestanden und verwies darauf, dass das entsprechende Anschlusskabel im Handel erhältlich sein wird. In Amerika ist dieses lediglich im Onlineshop zu erwerben. Kürzlich war noch von Auflösungen wie 720i und 720p die Rede gewesen. Dies ist damit endgültig vom Tisch.


----------



## Onlinestate (2. November 2006)

*AW: 380 Watt vs. XBox360*



			
				ruppelt am 02.11.2006 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Nintendo Wii - 480p als höchste Auflösung


Ist doch nichts neues  Hat man zum einem schon vor Monaten offiziell bestätigt und erst vor kurzem konnte man es in den Einstellungen vom Wii auch auf Video sehen.
Da find ich die ganzen Videos zu Twilight Princess schon viel interessannter, die in den letzten Tagen als veröffentlicht werden. ZB hier das Opening und einen Trailer + 5 kleinen Videos. Das Spiel wird wohl genauso fesselnd wie damals Ocarina of Time werden *schwärm*.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. November 2006)

*AW: 380 Watt vs. XBox360*



			
				Onlinestate am 02.11.2006 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ruppelt am 02.11.2006 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War ja auch nie als HD-Konsole angekündigt. 480p geht ja auch, schlimmer finde ich es schon, dass 16 zu 9 nur eine optionale Auflösung sein wird.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. November 2006)

*AW: 380 Watt vs. XBox360*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 31.10.2006 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> is  natürlich schon heftig. woraus resultiert so ein hoher stromverbrauch denn
> wenn die 360 weniger als die hälfte hat?


Insider spekulieren, dass die PS3(80) einen so hohen Verbrauch hat weil das alte Referenz-Design des George Foreman “Lean Mean Fat Reducing Grilling Machine“  Elektrogrills nicht ausreichend von Sony überarbeitet wurde. Dafür ist die PS3 allerdings auch die einzige Konsole die neben toller Grafik auch parallel zum Spielgenuss Hähnchenfleisch fettarm grillen kann. 

George Foreman Grill Referenzdesign (maximal 420 Watt Stromverbrauch):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS3(80), basierend auf dem Referenzdesign des Grills (max. 380 Watt Verbrauch):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (3. November 2006)

*AW: 380 Watt vs. XBox360*



			
				ruppelt am 02.11.2006 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Kürzlich war noch von Auflösungen wie 720i und 720p die Rede gewesen. Dies ist damit endgültig vom Tisch.




das ist schon ewig "vom tisch" und war eigentlich auch noch nie "auf dem tisch".
da hat eurogamer wohl was verpasst, anders kann ich mir diese meldung nicht erklären.  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. November 2006)

*Zu wenig Wiis und Software?*

Hatte Nintendo nicht immer von  4 Millionen KOnsolen gesprochen?

Folgende Mail wird von der Spielegrotte an Vorbesteller verschickt:


> Hallo, tja Nintendo hat mittlerweile auch uns über unsere Menge an Konsolen informiert, nur das hätten se sich auch schenken können. Ums kurz zu machen, wir sollen allen Ernstes ganze 20 Konsolen bekommen trotz über 800 Vorbestellungen und einer der klaren vorzeitigen Ankündigung (schon vor der GamesConvention) das wir derart viele Gerät benötigen würden... seitdem hat niemand nicht mal ansatzweise erwähnt das es nicht annäherend soviele Geräte werden, sondern immer nur \\"na schauen wir mal...\\"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus21 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Zu wenig Wiis und Software?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.11.2006 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> interessante News


 [/quote]
Spielegrotte ist aber schon fast selber Schuld, da sie zu früh mit dem Vorverkauf begonnen haben. Da ist es doch absehbar das die Bestellungen über deren Kapazitäten liegen. 
Der Einkäufer in meinem Unternehmen startet den Vorverkauf erst recht spät, weil der Andrang sonst zu groß wäre und wir kriegen sehr viel mehr Konsolen als 20. 
Ich darf zwar nicht die genauen Zahlen nennen, aber man wäre trotzdem gut beraten, sobald der Vorverkauf bei dem von euch bevorzugten Händler startet, schnell zu bestellen. 
Es tut mir aber trotzdem Leid um Spielegrotte, da man solche kleineren Versender eigentlich unterstützen müsste!


----------



## Leddernilpferd (4. November 2006)

*AW: 380 Watt vs. XBox360*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.11.2006 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> die einzige Konsole die neben toller Grafik auch parallel zum Spielgenuss Hähnchenfleisch fettarm grillen kann.
> 
> George Foreman Grill Referenzdesign (maximal 420 Watt Stromverbrauch):
> 
> ...




na dann kann ich allen zukünftigen PS 3(80) besitzer nur guten appetit wünschen   

@ nintendo

das hätte ich dann nicht erwtatet. aber hier sieht man mal dass ein fast weltweiter launch doch schwieriger zu realisieren ist als die es gerne hätten.
oder hat nintendo da zu viel versprochen?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. November 2006)

*Video-Walkthrough durch das PS3-Menü*

http://www.engadget.com/2006/11/03/playstation-3-menu-interface-complete-video-walkthrough/

Das Streamvideo stoppte bei mir irgendwann, empfehle den Download, allerdings über einen Downloadmanager um bei Abbruch (was bei mir passierte) nicht neu anfangen zu müssen.

Nicht sooo viel neues, die Funktionen wurden in diversen Magazinne auch schon beleuchtet.
Interessant ist vielleicht wie viel es an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt und ein paar noch nicht bekannte Details.
Z.B. Audio-Cds werden von der PS3 in eins von 3 Formaten umgewandelt und auf der Platte gespeichert, hübsche Slideshows für Bilder und endlich mal Visualisierungen für Musik. Gezeigt wurde auch ein Menüpunkt zur Installation eines weiteren Betriebsystems (wir erinnern uns, Yellow Dog Linux kann man selber runterladen und installieren. btw frage ich mich wann die ersten Vista-hacks kommen *g*). Im 2. Teil des Videos ging es wohl bei Sony weiter um die Netzwerkfunktionen etc. zu zeigen, allerdings hatte der Typ irgendwie keinen Plan 




Abgesehen davon bin ich übrigens auf die Möglichkeiten mit YDL gespannt, theoretisch müsste man so ja auch sämtliche PC-Hardware zum Laufen bekommen, die eine USB-Verbindung hat und softwareseitig auf Linux laufen kann. Als z.B. einen USB-TV-Tuner anschließen um der PS3 endgültig alle Funktionen eines Media-PCs zu geben.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. November 2006)

*PS 3 mit Patch-CD*

Sachen gibst, die mag man schon gar nicht mehr glauben:
Die ersten PS3 Spiele bringen gleich das erste PS3-Update mit, welches zum Spielen benötigt wird.


> More PS3 Titles Require Firmware Update
> A couple first-party titles and a racer now included on the update list.
> by Chris Roper
> 
> ...


http://ps3.ign.com/articles/744/744063p1.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. November 2006)

*vermischte News*



> *Herunterladbare Inhalte für Zelda?*
> 
> 06.11.06 - Nintendo plant anscheinend für The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess Click Picture in Zukunft auch herunterladbare Inhalte anzubieten.
> 
> So bestätigte Nintendos Senior Vice President George Harrison gegenüber Gamepro.com derartige Downloads, bei denen es sich um zusätzliche Levels handeln soll.






> *Herunterladbare Inhalte nicht weltweit verfügbar*
> 
> 06.11.06 - Zwar wird die PlayStation3 'region-free' sein, doch sind herunterladbare Inhalte nicht weltweit verfügbar. Das sagte Dave Karraker, Senior Director of Corporate Communications von Sony, im Gespräch mit Gamasutra.
> 
> PS3-Spiele werden online speziell für ein Territorium angeboten und können auch nur von dort heruntergeladen werden.







> *Saturn-Spiele vielleicht auch als Download?*
> 
> 06.11.06 - Dave Karraker, Senior Director of Corporate Communications von Sony, sagte gegenüber Gamasutra, dass es durchaus die Chance gibt, dass einmal der Download von Segas Saturn-Spielen möglich wäre.
> 
> Derzeit ist das allerdings noch nicht machbar und weder Sony noch Sega haben solche Pläne offiziell angekündigt.







> *Technische Details zu PlayStation3*
> 
> 06.11.06 - Engadget hat einige neue technische Details zur PlayStation3 bekanntgegeben.
> 
> ...







> *Weitere Details zu Halo 3 / Foto der Legendary Edition*
> 
> 06.11.06 - Hier sind weitere Infos zu Bungies Halo 3 aus der amerikanischen EGM (Electronic Gaming Monthly). Ergänzend zu den bereits bekannten Details, alles Neue in der Zusammenfassung (Danke an Velez):
> 
> ...







> *Epic: 'Noch keine Pläne für Gears of War 2'*
> 
> 06.11.06 - Epic hat im Moment noch keine Pläne ein Gears of War 2 herzustellen. Das sagte Firmenpräsident Mike Capps im Gespräch mit Computer&Videogames.
> 
> ...







> *Xbox Live Arcade: Contra ab Mittwoch / Weitere Spiele angekündigt*
> 
> 06.11.06 - Microsot gibt bekannt, dass Konamis Contra für 400 Microsoft Punkte am 08.11.06 in den USA und Europa (ab 09:00 Uhr) auf Xbox Live Arcade erscheinen wird. Über Xbox Live soll kooperatives Spielen möglich sein.
> 
> ...







> *Activision nennt Europa-Starttitel*
> 
> 07.11.06 - Activision hat in einem Geschäftsbericht drei Starttitel für die PS3 in Europa angekündigt, wenn die Konsole im März 2007 ausgeliefert wird:
> - Call of Duty 3
> ...







> *Microsoft kündigt Video Marktplatz an: HD-Filme und TV Sendungen als Download*
> 
> 07.11.06 - Mit der Xbox 360 wird es ab dem 22.11.06 in den USA möglich sein, HD-Filme und Fernsehsendungen herunterzuladen. Der Abruf soll On-Demand erfolgen, d.h. der Nutzer wählt zu jeder beliebigen Zeit aus einer Auswahl des Angebots. Eine Festplatte ist erforderlich.
> 
> ...



Alles von Gamefront


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. November 2006)

*AW: vermischte News*



> *Wii-Erstauslieferungsmenge in Japan bei 400.000 St.*
> 
> 09.11.06 - Nintendo wird zum Verkaufsstart des Wii 400.000 Einheiten der Konsole am 02.12.06 in Japan ausliefern. Das schreibt die Nihon Keizai Shimbun.






> *Nintendo 64 Spiele auf Virtual Console ohne Rumble*
> 
> 09.11.06 - Nintendo 64 Spiele, die über das Virtual Console System des Wii heruntergeladen wurden, unterstützen keine Rumble-Funktion.
> CLICK (Computer&Videogames: 'No rumble for N64 VC games')






> *Wii-Vorbestellungen in Japan laufen an*
> 
> 09.11.06 - Seit heute nehmen Geschäfte in Japan Vorbestellungen für Wii an; Nintendo liefert die Konsole am 02.12.06 aus.
> 
> ...






> *Weitere Details zu Battlefield: Bad Company*
> 
> 09.11.06 - Das britische 'Official Xbox 360 Magazine' hat neue Details zum Shooter Battlefield: Bad Company Click Picture (PS3, Xbox 360) von EA bekanntgegeben. Die wichtigsten Einzelheiten in der Zusammenfassung:
> 
> ...






> *First Party Titel der PS3 weiterhin günstig*
> 
> 09.11.06 - Gab es zunächst Befürchtungen, dass die Spiele der PS3 in Japan teuer sein werden, so will Sony First Party Titel weiterhin günstig anbieten: Megumi Hosoya von Sony CE erklärte gegenüber der Dorimaga, dass die Spielepreise von Sony CE voraussichtlich weiterhin zwischen Yen 4.800 (Euro 32 / USD 40) und Yen 6.800 (Euro 45 / USD 57) liegen werden.
> 
> Damit bewegen sie sich im selben Preisbereich wie PS2-Software. Hosoya räumt allerdings ein, dass die Preise je nach Publisher unterschiedlich sein können. Indes werden die ersten Spiele von Sony für Yen 5.980 (Euro 39 / USD 50) angeboten.






> *NBA Live 07 erscheint nicht mehr*
> 
> 09.11.06 - NBA Live 07 von Electronic Arts wird nicht mehr für die PS3 erscheinen. Das bestätigte PR Manager David Tinson von EA Canada.
> 
> Stattdessen will man sich auf NBA Street: Homecourt (PS3, Xbox 360) konzentrieren und im nächsten Jahr das Basketball-Spiel NBA Live 08 anbieten.






> *Erstes Firmware Update am 11.11.06*
> 
> 09.11.06 - Sony gibt bekannt, dass zum japanischen Verkaufsstart der PlayStation3 am 11.11.06 das erste Firmware Update auf Version 1.10 durchgeführt wird. Das Update schaltet nach dem Download zahlreiche Dienste des PlayStation Networks frei.
> 
> Ende November 2006 erfolgt auch ein Update der PSP-Firmware auf Version 3.00, durch die es neue Funktionen für die bessere Zusammenarbeit von PSP mit PS3 geben wird. Sony verspricht, auch in Zukunft regelmäßig Firmware-Updates für PS3 und PSP anzubieten.






> *The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion offiziell verschoben*
> 
> 10.11.06 - Bethesda hat das Rollenspiel The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Click Picture in den USA offiziell auf das 1. Quartal 2007 verschoben.
> CLICK (1up: 'PS3 Oblivion Shelved Till Next Year')


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. November 2006)

*Resistance Fall of Man Test*

IGN gab dem PS3-Starttitel Resistance: Fall of Man eine satte 9.1
Klar, auf Wertungen, vor allem einzelne, sollte man nichts geben, aber für ein First-Gen-Game ist das schon ziemlich beeindruckend. 
Zum Vergleich: Gears of War bekam 9.4 und zumindest von den Videos her schien es deutlich neueres Gameplay zu bieten als der doch klassische Ego-Shooter Resistance, da hätte ich einen größeren Wertungs-Unterschied erwartet. Zumal GoW ja kein Starttitel ist.

hier das Video-Review:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0eEi2I9uWw
und der Test
http://ps3.ign.com/articles/745/745206p1.html

aufgehorcht habe ich bei lange Spielzeit (12-16 Stunden), gute KI, keine Ruckler (oder Bugs etc.), sehr guter Multiplayer (40 Spieler) und Konsolengeeignete Steuerung inklusive Sixaxis-Einbindung.
Hat mich doch recht beeindruckt, wenn ich da an die PS2-Starttitel denke ^^

Hätte Insomiac das noch bei 1080p geschafft...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. November 2006)

*EA bemängelt fehlende Innovationen bei GoW*



> GOW? EA does not approve
> 
> Speaking at the Montréal Games Summit earlier this week, general manager for EA Montréal, Alain Tascan, expressed his disinterest in what Epic's latest title, Gears of War, brought to the table. "What is Gears of War? I mean, Gear of War brings nothing in terms of innovation to the shooter. Like, zero", said Tascan.
> 
> ...


_Quelle_: Gametrailers.com

  
Muhaha, solche Kommentare von EA. Tja, die müssen es ja wissen. Wer im Glashaus sitzt soll ja bekanntlich nicht mit Steinen werfen. *g*


----------



## Bonkic (13. November 2006)

*AW: EA bemängelt fehlende Innovationen bei GoW*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.11.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Muhaha, solche Kommentare von EA. Tja, die müssen es ja wissen. Wer im Glashaus sitzt soll ja bekanntlich nicht mit Steinen werfen. *g*




ich will ja ganz sicher nicht in die üblichen ea- hasstiraden verfallen, aber warum gerade ein ea vertreter einen solchen spruch vom stapel lässt, ist mir dann doch ein rätsel. 

will man sich dort vorsätzlich der lächerlichkeit preis geben, oder was will man damit erreichen ?


----------



## danne47 (13. November 2006)

*AW: EA bemängelt fehlende Innovationen bei GoW*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.11.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> > .....Making an uncomfortable analogy, he made the comparison of an attractive girl you might find in a bar and how intelligence -- in this case gameplay -- is really just a bonus....
> 
> 
> _Quelle_: Gametrailers.com
> ...



mhh....komischer vergleich....bei so einer dame ist das "gameplay" doch das aussehen....was will man da noch mit intelligenz? für mehrere stunden "spielspass" reichts auch so


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. November 2006)

*AW: EA bemängelt fehlende Innovationen bei GoW*



			
				danne47 am 13.11.2006 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 13.11.2006 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic hat ja auch nie behauptet, dass aus GoW ein inhaltliches Meisterwerk werden würde. Es ist halt "nur" ein normaler Shooter, der momentan wegen seiner überlegenen Grafik und der übertriebenen Brutalität besticht. Typisches Epic-Game eben. *g*
~ 10 Stunden Einzelspielkampagne + Coop-Splitscreen + 8 Spieler Multiplayer über "Live". Eben ein typisches Actiongame der Neuzeit. Vielleicht ist der EA-Mensch auch nur Opfer des Hypes geworden, und hat sich wesentlich mehr erhofft. Und über hohe Wertungen braucht der Mensch sich eigentlich auch nicht im Bezug auf “eigene Titel”  zu beklagen. Titel wie NfS, Madden, FIFA und Battlefield bekommen auch regelmäßig die 80 - 90% Wertungen "geschenkt", ohne aber inhaltlich innovativ zu sein, oder eine Geschichte zu erzählen die anspruchsvoller ist als ein billiger Sexspruch auf einer öffentlichen Toilette. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (13. November 2006)

*Playstation 3 geöffnet und zerlegt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr gibts hier :
http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/2006/1111/ps3.htm


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. November 2006)

*AW: Playstation 3 geöffnet und zerlegt*

bei youtube gibts auch Videos dazu, einfach grausam  

Nein, ist schon recht interessant. In den Videos ist es auch witzig wie die Leute die Teile mit Samtpfoten anfassen ^^
Da entdeckt man dann z.B. einen großen Lüfter oder eine PS2 in der PS3 - der Emotion Engine Chip ^^
Außerdem kann man so das BR-Laufwerk und den Cell direkt anbeten *g*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. November 2006)

*PS 3 News*

Endgültige Verkaufsahlen:
Mal ein Update zur News bezüglich der Verkaufszahlen:


> Nachdem vor kurzem unbestätigte Media Create Zahlen zum PlayStation 3 Launch auftauchten, hat das Marktforschungsinstitut heute die bestätigten Daten veröffentlicht.
> 
> *Hardware*
> 
> ...


http://www.consolewars.de/news/14288/bestaetigte_ps3_hard-_und_softwareverkaeufe/


*Nur ein dummes Gerücht oder das Debakel in den USA?



			Gamestop Slashes PS3 Stock Counts?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> The hugely anticpated console may be even more rare than we thought.
> by Micah Seff
> 
> November 13, 2006 - While IGN already has dozens of PS3 units littering the hallways of our offices, most gamers out there are avidly anticipating the much-hyped console's release this Friday. Gamers who pre-ordered the console from Gamestop/EB Games may be in for a big surprise as the November 17 launch date fast approaches.
> ...



http://ps3.ign.com/articles/745/745601p1.html

Wäre ja wirklich heftig. Wenn diese Meldung stimmt, dann wird Europa sicherlich wieder verschoben.


----------



## Bonkic (16. November 2006)

*US- Start der PS 3*



> Für den morgigen Verkaufsstart der PS3 in den USA, hat sich bereits in der vergangenen Nacht eine Wartenschlange mit mehreren Hundert Menschen vor dem SonyStyle Plaza in Manhattan, New York, gebildet - das Geschäft soll angeblich eine große Menge an PS3 kriegen.
> 
> Wie Gamespot meldet, saßen manche der Wartenden auf Stühlen, andere lasen ein Buch oder spielten mit PSP und Nintendo DS. Erster in der Schlange ist Angel Paredes, der schon am Montag Morgen ankam.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zum SonyStyle Plaza stehen vor einigen der größeren Geschäfte am Times Square keine Leute: Sowohl bei Toys 'R' Us als auch beim Virgin Megastore steht niemand für eine PS3 an. Virgin bestätigte, dass man *nur etwa fünf* PS3 zum Marktstart von Sony erwartet.



_gf_


ähm - 50 und selbst 500 wären für einen laden dieser grössenordnung schon lächerlich wenig, aber *5 (in worten :  FÜNF)* ????

dabei kann es sich doch eigentlich nur um einen scherz handeln....


----------



## Moejoe82 (16. November 2006)

*AW: US- Start der PS 3*



			
				Bonkic am 16.11.2006 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm - 50 und selbst 500 wären für einen laden dieser grössenordnung schon lächerlich wenig, aber *5 (in worten :  FÜNF)* ????
> 
> dabei kann es sich doch eigentlich nur um einen scherz handeln....



Du kannst doch einem einzelnben Laden nicht die Verkaufsmenge eines ganzen Landes geben.   
Manch taiwanesicher Laden wäre froh gewesen 5 Konolen bekommen zu haben, das wäre nämlich ein volles Prozent der Konsolen zum dortigen Verkaufsstart gewesen (500 Konsolen für ein komplettes Land).


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2006)

*GTA IV  im Okt. 07 ?*



> Zwar ließ man uns mit erstem Bildmaterial zu Grand Theft Auto 4 bislang noch reglos im Ungewissen, laut einigen Online-Magazinen wurde nun jedoch der Releasetermin bestätigt. Demnach soll der neuste Teil der allseits beliebten Gauner-Reihe am 16. Oktober 2007 in den USA seinen Start feiern. Drei Tage später kommen dann auch europäische Spieler in den Genuss des Titels.
> 
> Rockstar Games wird außerdem zwei Episoden zum Download anbieten, jede davon mit stundenlangem neuem Gameplay und völlig neuen Spielinhalten als Erweiterung eines ohnehin schon außerordentlich umfangreichen Spiels.



_xboxfront_


----------



## JohnCarpenter (21. November 2006)

*PS3: Ernüchterung / Enttäuschung?*

Wer sich schon früher mit dem PS3- Innenleben befaßt hat, durfte ja insbesondere wegen der relativ "alten" GPU "RSX" leicht skeptisch sein.
Nun mehren sich die Stimmen in Foren und Artikeln, daß die PS3 im direkten 360 Vergleich enttäuscht, oder zumindest nicht auftrumpfen kann.
Drei exemplarische Artikel gibts hier:
http://www.hardcoreware.net/reviews/review-348-1.htm

Auch von der NY-Times:
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/20/arts/20game.html

http://dpad.gotfrag.com/portal/story/35372/?cpage=1

Tatsächlich ist mir auch bei dein Previewbildern meines PS3-Favouriten Heavenly-Sword viel Unschärfe und eine gewisse Texturarmut aufgefallen...

Wir können ja eh noch ein paar Monate darüber nachdenken, ob der Kauf lohnt...


----------



## McDrake (21. November 2006)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*

War der schon mal hier?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6jxqOZIATw
Wenn ja, sorry


----------



## GorrestFump (23. November 2006)

*AW: PS3: Ernüchterung / Enttäuschung?*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 21.11.2006 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich schon früher mit dem PS3- Innenleben befaßt hat, durfte ja insbesondere wegen der relativ "alten" GPU "RSX" leicht skeptisch sein.
> Nun mehren sich die Stimmen in Foren und Artikeln, daß die PS3 im direkten 360 Vergleich enttäuscht, oder zumindest nicht auftrumpfen kann.
> Drei exemplarische Artikel gibts hier:
> http://www.hardcoreware.net/reviews/review-348-1.htm
> ...



Hab mich grad durch die drei Artikel gekämpft und erstmal ein Danke für's posten, sehr informativ und "Augen-öffnend" ...

War bislang eher ein Sony-Anhänger und meine (eher uninformierte) Meinung zur PS3 war immer: Besserere Technik als die 360 und  dadurch die besseren Spiele - mal im Auge behalten! Bin v.a. durch den dritten Artikel was die Technik angeht ungemein skeptisch geworden.

Für den der die 11 Seiten nicht lesen will fasse ihn mal kurz und knapp zusammen:


Es scheint nochmal klar zu werden dass diese ganze Schwanz-Vergleicherei mit den theoretischen Zahlen rein gar nix aussagt, wenn die CPUs ineffizient genutzt werden (Playstation3), das Betriebssystem augenscheinlich zu viele Ressourcen frisst (Playstation3) und die GPU der PS3 nicht mal eine Evolution zu aktuellen PC-Karten im Vergleich zur versprochenen grafischen Revolution darstellt.

OS:
Wenn ich alles richtig Verstanden hab laufen sowohl bei der 360er als auch bei der PS3 die Betriebssysteme ständig im Hintergrund und kosten natürlich Ressourcen. 
Dabei wird bei der PS3 dauerhaft 96MB vom Hauptspeicher belegt und bei der 360er nur 32MB.
Einer von den 7 SPEs ist bei der PS3 komplett vom OS belegt, die Cores der 360 nur zu 3%. Da bleibt wohl für die Box mehr übrig für die Spiele...

Speichermedium:
Blue-Ray und die hohe Speicherkapazität ist für die Spiele wohl erstmal eher uninteressant:
Die Lesegeschwindigkeit des X-Box360 DVD-Laufwerks ist im Vergleich etwa doppelt so schnell... 
Grafisch wird sich durch die höhrere Speicherkapazität auch nix verbessern weil da der Grafikspeicher der limitierende Faktor ist, nicht das Speichermedium.
Vorteil wär der Mehrspeicher für hochaufgelöstes Videomaterial, aber das scheint man bei den XBox-Spielen auch hinzukriegen (Bspw. "The Darkness": 4Std Videomaterial plus Spiel auf einer Disc)

Grafik:
Die Grafikeinheit der PS3 ist anscheinend auch nicht das Wunderwerk  was versprochen wurde:
Vermutlich niedriger getaktet als früher angekündigt (500 statt 550 GPU, bzw. 650 statt 700 Speicher) und auch rechnerisch laut Autor nix bahnbrechendes, eine Karte der 7800GTX-Klasse, Revolution? Evolution? Denkste...
Diejenige der XBox scheint auch da schon eher revolutionär:
Eine frühe R600-GPU (DX10) mit mehr Pipes als die RSX der PS3,einen fünf mal höheren Framebuffer als die RSX und gar höhrer als ein G80 (PC).
Dazu ist sie fähig 4xAA nahezu ohne Performance-Verlust darzustellen...

Zusammgefasst ergibt sich der Eindruck:

PS3 - unausgereift und ineffizient in der Ressourcennutzung
XBox360 - durchdachtere, effizienter in der Architektur und  technisch min. gleichauf mit der PS3 (teils gar fortschrittlicher)

Multiplattformspiele scheinen das zunächst zu bestätigen:
Beispielsweise Call of Duty 3 hat auf der PS3 schlechtere Performance und grafisch schlechter  als auf der X-Box 360 (Test bei IGN.com)

Schaunmer mal was die PS3 für tatsächliche Killerapplications zu bieten hat und ob die Entwickler diese in den Griff bekomment.
Ansonsten hätte für mich die X-Box 360 schon mal die Nase vorn...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. November 2006)

*Wii: Zelda TP kassiert gigantische Wertungen*

Gametrailers.com bietet ein erstes, sehr ausführliches Review zum neuen Zelda Titel "Twilight Princess", das gleichzeitig zum Wii-Launch in den Regalen liegen wird. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine angepasste Gamecube-Fassung, die speziell mit den Inputgeräten des Wii zu steuern ist. 

Der Titel sei eines der besten Wii-Games zum Start, und ist definitiv eines der besten Spiele die jemals produziert wurden. Nintendo habe erneut beispielhafte Arbeit abgeliefert, und die 4 Jahre lange Entwicklungszeit konsequent genutzt. Grafisch ist das Spiel auf dem Wii auf poliertem Gamecube-Niveau, was aber dank Inszenierung und Grafikstil kaum störend auffallen soll...
Anders ist die gigantische Wertung von 9.7 von 10 Punkten wohl kaum zu erklären. 

Alle Link-Fans und Zelda-Sympathisanten sollten sich das Video unbedingt angucken.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (27. November 2006)

*Gears of War : Importversion auf dem Index*



> Wie im aktuellen Bundesanzeiger Nr. 222 vom 25. November 2006 zu lesen ist, wurde die die deutschsprachige Importversion von "Gears of War" am 23. November 2006 von der BPjM indiziert und in die Liste der jugendgefährdenden Medien aufgenommen. Damit darf das hierzulande nicht von Microsoft veröffentlichte Xbox 360-Spiel auch nicht mehr als Import "unter den Ladentheke" von deutschen Händlern angeboten oder anderweitig beworben werden. Und damit müssen wir auch unseren Test sowie die Videos offline stellen.



_4players_


----------



## HanFred (27. November 2006)

*AW: Gears of War : Importversion auf dem Index*



			
				Bonkic am 27.11.2006 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wie im aktuellen Bundesanzeiger Nr. 222 vom 25. November 2006 zu lesen ist, wurde die die deutschsprachige Importversion von "Gears of War" am 23. November 2006 von der BPjM indiziert und in die Liste der jugendgefährdenden Medien aufgenommen. Damit darf das hierzulande nicht von Microsoft veröffentlichte Xbox 360-Spiel auch nicht mehr als Import "unter den Ladentheke" von deutschen Händlern angeboten oder anderweitig beworben werden. Und damit müssen wir auch unseren Test sowie die Videos offline stellen.
> 
> 
> 
> _4players_


 äh... "unter der ladentheke" darf man indizierte spiele durchaus verkaufen, nicht bewerben, das ist klar.

btw: HAHA!
das spiel ist nicht schlecht.
ich spiele echt mit dem gedanken, mir so eine konsole zu holen, seit ich es angespielt habe.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (27. November 2006)

*AW: Gears of War : Importversion auf dem Index*

hi ihr auch konsolenspieler

weiss jemand ob man bei einem import der ps3 die online funktion nutzen kann? und ob der region code bei den blueray filmen tasächlich unterschiedlich ist ? bei den games ists ja kein problem die sind ja multinorm. japan hätte doch den gleichen code wie wir da sollte das mit den filmen funktionieren oder?? bei der onlinefunktion bin ich skeptisch darum tendiere ich dann eher wieder zu ner us!! wäre froh um n paar infos wer was genauer weiss.

danke gruss vom sheep


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (27. November 2006)

*AW: Gears of War : Importversion auf dem Index*



			
				HanFred am 27.11.2006 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 27.11.2006 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi hanfi

habs jetzt bei sebi aufm hd gezockt !! echt beindruckend bin bald durch... fetzt echt muss sagen ......es macht laune


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. November 2006)

*AW: Gears of War : Importversion auf dem Index*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 27.11.2006 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> hi ihr auch konsolenspieler
> 
> weiss jemand ob man bei einem import der ps3 die online funktion nutzen kann? und ob der region code bei den blueray filmen tasächlich unterschiedlich ist ? bei den games ists ja kein problem die sind ja multinorm. japan hätte doch den gleichen code wie wir da sollte das mit den filmen funktionieren oder?? bei der onlinefunktion bin ich skeptisch darum tendiere ich dann eher wieder zu ner us!! wäre froh um n paar infos wer was genauer weiss.
> 
> danke gruss vom sheep



-Imo gibt es nur von Sony keine Ländercode-Verordnung mehr. Sprich es ist kein Zwang mehr, den Entwicklern ist es frei gestellt. Testberichte z.B. welche Japanspiele auf US-PS3s laufen kenne ich noch keine. Bedeutet für dich, es müssen nicht alle "Pal"-Spiele auf einer importieren PS3 laufen.
PS1 und PS2 Spiele behalten übrigens ihre Ländercodes.
-BR-Ländercodes sind anders verteilt als die der DVD, dort wird nun Japan zu USA gezählt
-Über die Onlinefunktionen liegen mir auch keine Infos darüber vor. 
Imo müsste man auf jeden Fall mit einer Import-PS3 online gehen können, die Frage ist nur in welchem Gebiet. Bei Sony wie auch bei MS wird online ebenfalls nach Märkten (auch Onlineshops) unterschieden, daraus resultiert z.B. heute, dass man mit einer US-PS2 nur mit anderen US-Spielern zocken kann (Ausnahme FFXI).
Bei der PS3 könnte man aber theoretisch ein Pal-Spiel in eine US-PS3 laufen lassen, in dem Fall würde man wohl mit den Pal-Spielern zocken können.
Da bei der PS3 es den Entwicklern freigestellt ist, wären aber auch Titel ohne derartige Beschränkungen denkbar.

Mir wären es die 4 Monate nicht wert.


----------



## Bonkic (28. November 2006)

*[Wii] Zahlen zum US- Start*



> Nintendo gibt bekannt, dass über 600.000 Wii in den ersten acht Tagen nach der Markteinführung am 19.11.06 in Nordamerika verkauft wurden. Gleichzeitig konnte Nintendo 454.000 Einheiten des Action/Adventures The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess Click Picture verkaufen.
> 
> Nintendos Umsatz mit Konsolen, 'First Party'-Spielen und Zubehör beläuft sich in diesem Zeitraum auf insgesamt rund USD 190 Mio. (Euro 144,5 Mio. / Yen 22,03 Mrd.).
> 
> 'Selbst mit Verkäufen von mehr als 600.000 Einheiten übersteigt die Nachfrage weiterhin das Angebot', sagt Reggie Fils-Aime, Präsident von Nintendo of America.



_gamefront_


----------



## Blue_Ace (29. November 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Zahlen zum US- Start*



			
				Bonkic am 28.11.2006 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> > Nintendo gibt bekannt, dass über 600.000 Wii in den ersten acht Tagen nach der Markteinführung am 19.11.06 in Nordamerika verkauft wurden. Gleichzeitig konnte Nintendo 454.000 Einheiten des Action/Adventures The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess Click Picture verkaufen.
> >
> > Nintendos Umsatz mit Konsolen, 'First Party'-Spielen und Zubehör beläuft sich in diesem Zeitraum auf insgesamt rund USD 190 Mio. (Euro 144,5 Mio. / Yen 22,03 Mrd.).
> >
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Legend of Zelda WII 96.4% 
Red Steel WII 67.6% 
Wii Sports WII 77.1% 
DBZ: Budokai Tenkaichi 2 WII 80.9% 
Trauma Center WII 83.9% 
Rayman Raving Rabbids WII 79.3% 
Call of Duty 3 WII 75.4% 
Super Monkey Ball Blitz WII 75.0% 
Excite Truck WII 74.2% 
Super Mario 64 WII 80.0% 

Quelle: http://www.gamerankings.com/itemrankings/default_wii/1031

Red Steel schneidet aktuell in den bisherigen Tests sehr schlecht ab, dagegen ist Legend of Zelda der absolute Ausnahmetitel.


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2006)

*[Wii] Interview mit Reggie Fils-Aime*



> MTV hat ein Interview mit Reggie Fils-Aime, dem Präsidenten von Nintendo of America, geführt. Die interessantesten Aussagen in der Zusammenfassung:
> 
> - Super Mario Galaxy (Wii) soll zwischen Ende März 2007 und Weihnachten 2007 in den USA erscheinen.
> 
> ...





> - Wenn die Leute Wii-Controller und Nunchucks im Verhältnis 1:1 kaufen, erwägt Nintendo sie auch zusammen im Bundle anzubieten.



auf die idee hätte nintendo auch durchaus mal früher kommen können.



> - Drittanbieter können die Miis als Avatare in ihren Spielen benutzen. Fils-Aime hat aber noch kein Spiel von einem anderen Hersteller gesehen, in dem das im Moment möglich ist.
> 
> - Godfather von EA hält er für einen sehr interessanten Titel.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Leddernilpferd (29. November 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Zahlen zum US- Start*

bin ja echt am überlegen ob ich mir den wii zulegen soll.
für die 360 kommt eigentlich nix gescheites mehr dieses jahr und ein neues zelda wäre echt ein schönes weihnachtsspiel.aber nur  wegen einem spiel ne konsole kaufen lohnt sich wohl nicht und wäre auch ziehmlich 



Spoiler



dumm


. denn die anderen wii titel sind absolut uninteressant für mich. ist denn schon was bekannt ob irgendwann mal ein neues mariokart kommt?   
ausserdem stell ich mir als linkshänder die frage, ob und wie ich bei zelda das schwert schwingen soll   kann mann das irgendwie umstellen, so dass der link halt zum "link(s)händer" wird ?


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Zahlen zum US- Start*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 29.11.2006 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ein neues zelda wäre echt ein schönes weihnachtsspiel.aber nur  wegen einem spiel ne konsole kaufen lohnt sich wohl nicht



stimmt, wenns dir nur um zelda geht könntest du über die anschaffung eines gc nachdenken. 



> ist denn schon was bekannt ob irgendwann mal ein neues mariokart kommt?



jupp - ein neues mariokart ist so sicher wie das amen in der kirche und wurde auch schon angekündigt.
einen termin gibts aber - meines wissens nach - noch nicht.
anfang 2007 soll aber schon eine neues maro smash football kommen und das ist - neben zelda - das nächste "muss".

ausserdem soll wii sports erstaunlich viel spass machen - aber ich will zunächst auch erstmal die steuerung mit dem wiimote antesten .
vorher wird  nix gekauft. 



> ausserdem stell ich mir als linkshänder die frage, ob und wie ich bei zelda das schwert schwingen soll   kann mann das irgendwie umstellen, so dass der link halt zum "link(s)händer" wird ?



nicht das ich wüsste; link ist nur auf dem gc linkshänder.
dass es probleme mit der steuerung gibt kann ich mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.
würde mich allerdings ebenfalls interessieren, bin nämlich auch ein "linker".


----------



## Leddernilpferd (29. November 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Zahlen zum US- Start*



			
				Bonkic am 29.11.2006 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 29.11.2006 18:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hab meinen gc vor ein paar jahren verschenkt   . aber diese option habe ich auch schon in betracht gezogen. kostet doch wohl nur noch um die 100€.
allerdings wären diese 100€ wirklich für die katz . mit dem wii ist dann auf längere sich doch wohl mehr spass drin.
steuerungsprobleme bei zelda kann ich mir insofern vorstellen, dass man das schwert ja ganz anders schwingen müsste -seitenverkehrt sozusagen. oder man spielt mit rechts.
mal ganz anders gefragt, stelle ich mir die steuerung generell zu komplex vor?  dass z.b. die bewegungen des contollers direkt auf die spielfigur übertragen werden. oder ist die steuerung primirtiver, sodass es nur vorgeschriebene schlagabfolgen beim "schwingen" git, genauso als würde man die buttons drücken. in den videos kann ich das jedenfalls nicht erkennen. absicht?


----------



## Leddernilpferd (29. November 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Zahlen zum US- Start*

bei wikipedia gefunden



*Die Wiiversion ist für alle Wiibesitzer gedacht, die direkt in die neue Steuerung eintauchen wollen. Inhaltlich ist das Spiel quasi identisch, lediglich steuerungstechnisch hebt es sich ab. Man wird beispielsweise durch entsprechendes Bewegen der Steuereinheit Schwertschwünge umsetzen.[4] Um Rechtshänder nicht zu verwirren, wurde das komplette Spiel (für Wii, die GameCube-Version bleibt davon unbetroffen) horizontal gespiegelt; damit führt nun die Hauptfigur das Schwert in der rechten Hand[5], was insofern ungewöhnlich ist, weil die Hauptfigur, Link, in allen vorherigen Teilen (und in der GC-Version) Linkshänder ist. Grafische Unterschiede gibt es nicht, nur dass die Wii-Version einen 16:9 Modus besitzt.*

"um rechtshänder nicht zu verwirren"

also kann ich es als linkshänder abhaken oder mir einen gc zulegen    
das wäre ja kaecke


----------



## Onlinestate (29. November 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Zahlen zum US- Start*

Bei ebay kriegt man mitn bissl Glück nen GC für weniger als 50 Euro.
Zu der Steuerung. Ich glaube nicht, dass es da Probleme geben wird, der Nunchuck ist afaik für Links- und Rechtshänder, Wii-Mote sowieso. Man muss auch nicht spiegelverkehrt schwingen, weil das keine 1:1-Umsetzung der Bewegung der Wii-Mote ist (ist zwar möglich, macht bei dem Spiel aber wenig Sinn), sondern durch die einfache Bewegung wird das gleiche gemacht, was früher ein einfacher Knopfdruck ausgelöst hat.


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Zahlen zum US- Start*



			
				Onlinestate am 29.11.2006 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> der Nunchuck ist afaik für Links- und Rechtshänder,



denk ich nicht - nunchuk kann nur mit der linken hand bedient werden 

seltsam, dass dieses "problem" bislang kaum thematisiert wurde.
zumindest hab` ich noch fast gar nix zum thema finden können, schon gar nicht von offizieller seite, oder doch ?  :-o


----------



## Bonkic (30. November 2006)

*[PS 3] Zahlen*



> Larry Probst, CEO von Electronic Arts, sagte auf der Reuters Media Summit in New York, dass die anfänglichen Lieferungen der PlayStation3 aufgrund von Engpässen unter seinen Erwartungen gelegen haben.
> 
> Zwar sei die Nachfrage nach der Konsole hoch gewesen, doch wegen Warenknapptheit wurden laut Probst nur etwa 200.000 PS3 verkauft; die Konsole kam am 17.11.06 in den USA auf den Markt.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (30. November 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Zahlen zum US- Start*



			
				Bonkic am 29.11.2006 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Onlinestate am 29.11.2006 19:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von der Ergonomie her kannst du den Nunchuk doch auch in die andere Hand nehmen, wie das dann allerdings beim Steuern selbst sich auswirkt, ist die Frage ...


----------



## Solon25 (30. November 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Zahlen zum US- Start*

Lt. Videotextmeldung auf VOX von heute Nacht wurden in den ersten 8 Tagen 600.000 Wii's verkauft. Nintendo rechnet bis zum Jahresende mit 4 Mio. verkauften Konsolen.

Ist ja nicht mehr lange hin bis zum EU release, ich grübel immer noch ob ich mir den Wii+Zelda oder 'ne XB-360+Games+Zelda für den Cube hole


----------



## turboloader1982 (30. November 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Zahlen zum US- Start*

Also ich werde mir den Wii auf alle Fälle mal im Mediamarkt oder so anschauen und auch Probespielen ob mir das Teil liegt.

Eine Konsole  kommt mir eigentlich nicht ins Haus dafür hab ich meinen PC aber der Wii verspricht ja ein föllig neues Spielgefühl zu vermitteln.

Nur weiß ich immer noch nicht wie man damit z.B. NFS Carbon spielen soll.


----------



## Onlinestate (30. November 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Zahlen zum US- Start*



			
				turboloader1982 am 30.11.2006 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weiß ich immer noch nicht wie man damit z.B. NFS Carbon spielen soll.


NFS Carbon steuerste genauso wie zB Excite Truck. Du nimmst die WiiMote quer in die Hand und steuerst indem du das Ding nach links und rechts kippst. Für Gas und Bremse sind die Knöpfe 1 und 2 zuständig und den Rest machste mitn Steuerkreuz. Dazu gibts auch unmenge Videos usw. Erklärt wird das zB hier.
Allerdings soll die Steurung von Carbon sehr schlecht umgesetzt sein. EA scheint halt weiter der Auffassung zu sein, dass mit einfachen Ports man viel Kohle machen kann. Gut, stimmt ja eigentlich auch, aber beim Wii muss man sich schon ein bissl mehr auf die Steuerung einlassen.


----------



## Zerogoki (2. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Zahlen zum US- Start*

^^
^^
^^
-glücklich ist-
ich ging ganz normal in den media markt....
und da aufeinmal erblicke ich ne Demo station von einer Wii
Ich dachte ich kann meinen augen nicht trauen^^
eine mitarbeiterin hat gerade zelda demo reingetan^^
hab das angefangen zu spielen bis zum boss (flammenboss)
der sound beim boss war genial alle haben dahingeguckt
mega imposant^^
und das geile war der wii bildschirm war grösser als die vom xbox360^^
und man hat keinen untershcied bemerkt ...naja kein antilazing^^ aber sonst echt genial^^
alle standen beim wii an die xbox 360 standen leer...
ich fands witzig (ich mag xbox360 auch ^^)


----------



## Bonkic (4. Dezember 2006)

*[Wii] Japan Start*



> Dass der Andrang auf eine neue Konsole immer groß ist, dass ist nichts ungewöhnliches. Doch im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz hatte Nintendo bei dem Wii eine sehr große Stückzahl zum Start ausgeliefert. Bereits am ersten Tag wurden 400.000 Konsolen in Japan verkauft.



_consolewars_

d.h. dass bereits jetzt weit über 1 mio wii weltweit verkauft sind - unglaublich.


----------



## SteGERSTENBERG (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Japan Start*

eine kleine warnung an alle potentiellen Wii-Käufer:

http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect19469.html


----------



## Blue_Ace (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Japan Start*



			
				SteGERSTENBERG am 04.12.2006 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> eine kleine warnung an alle potentiellen Wii-Käufer:
> 
> http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect19469.html



Es gibt den angekündigten TV-Spot von Halo 3 zum Downloaden. Ist ziemlich cool geworden, nur leider alles gerendert. 

Hier gibts eine kleine Zusammenfassung des Spots mit Downloadlinks: 

http://www.looki.de/games/halo-3-news-48984.html

und hier noch ein download Link:

http://www.gamershell.com/download_16738.shtml


----------



## Solon25 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Japan Start*



			
				SteGERSTENBERG am 04.12.2006 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> eine kleine warnung an alle potentiellen Wii-Käufer:
> 
> http://www.isnichwahr.de/redirect19469.html


Ich habe mir gestern von der MANIAC DVD das Zelda TP Testvideo angeschaut. So ganz überzeugt bin ich jetzt nicht mehr von den Controllern.. Ständig war der mit den beiden Teilen am hin und her schütteln. Ich dachte ja wenn man z.B. mit dem Schwert zuhauen will macht man nur kurz eine Bewegung von rechts nach links usw., aber der war in Kämpfen ständig nur am rumwackeln mit den Teilen..


----------



## McDrake (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Japan Start*



			
				Solon25 am 07.12.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> SteGERSTENBERG am 04.12.2006 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist reine Übungsache.
Das Fighten geht im wahrsten Sinne leicht von der Hand.
Lässt sich alles locker mit dem Handgelenk steuern.
Den Nunchuk bewegt man nur kurz für den Drehangriff und den mit dem Remote stösst man entweder kurz nach vor oder macht eine kleine Links-Rechts-Bewegung.
Entweder haben die Tester das nicht geschnallt, oder die testeten eine ältere Version.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Japan Start*



			
				McDrake am 07.12.2006 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist reine Übungsache.
> [...]Entweder haben die Tester das nicht geschnallt, oder die testeten eine ältere Version.



Aber war von Seiten Nintendos nicht immer eine unkomplizierte Steuerung - auch für nonGamer - angekündigt? Zelda ist da sicherlich auch kein gutes Beispiel, aber einige Wii Titel scheinen in Sachen Steuerung nicht ganz so gelungen zu sein. Gerade die 3rd-Party-Entwickler scheinen da ja ordentlich zu schludern.



*US Hard- und Softwareverkaufszahlen für November*

```
Nintendo DS Lite	918.000
PlayStation 2		664.000
Gamebioy Advance	641.000
Xbox 360		511.000
Wii			476.000
PlayStation Portable	412.000
PlayStation 3		197.000


Gears of War				Xbox 360	1.000.000
Final Fantasy XII			PS2		896.000
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess	Wii		412.000
Guitar Hero II				PS2		356.000
Call of Duty 3				Xbox 360	332.900
Call of Duty 3				PS2		106.000
Call of Duty 3				Xbox		54.800
Call of Duty 3				Wii		47.800
Call of Duty 3				PS3		24.800
NBA Live				Xbox 360	26.200
NBA 2K7					Xbox 360	33.500
Need For Speed Carbon			Alle Systeme	744.000
Superman Returns			ca. 4 Systeme	ca. 138.000
GTA Vice City Stories			PSP		110.000
WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2007		2 Systeme	471.000
Cars					Alle Systeme	287.000
```
http://www.consolewars.de/news/14535/aktuelle_hard-_und_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_den_usa/ 

Sehr interessante Zahlen. Mit hohen Verkaufszahlen der PS2 hatte ich schon gerechnet, aber die Zahlen der PS3 sind erbärmlich. Es waren mal vier Millionen bis Jahresende angekündigt, jetzt nur noch zwei und selbst die Zahl werden sie wohl längst nicht erreichen.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Japan Start*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.12.2006 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr interessante Zahlen. Mit hohen Verkaufszahlen der PS2 hatte ich schon gerechnet, aber die Zahlen der PS3 sind erbärmlich. Es waren mal vier Millionen bis Jahresende angekündigt, jetzt nur noch zwei und selbst die Zahl werden sie wohl längst nicht erreichen.




jupp, ich gehe auch mal fast davon aus, dass der märz termin für europa nicht gehalten werden kann.
japan und die usa sind einfach viel zu wichtig, als dass man sie weiterhin nur mit einem rinnsal an konsolen abspeisen könnte. 

mit diesem start hat sich sony wahrlich keinen gefallen getan.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2006)

*Wii - Day !!!*

so ich bin seit ca. 1 h stolzer besitzer eines pal- wii !!!   

haben wir hier so langsam japanische verhältnisse ?
saturn macht um 10 auf um 5 nach zehn waren alle konsolen weg ( zwar `nur` 72 stück, aber immerhin):

das gleiche im karstadt - unglaublich !!!


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Japan Start*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.12.2006 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 07.12.2006 23:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CoD geht gut von der Hand und auch Rayman kann problemlos spielen.
NFS:Carbon soll aber müll sein


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				Bonkic am 08.12.2006 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> so ich bin seit ca. 1 h stolzer besitzer eines pal- wii !!!
> 
> haben wir hier so langsam japanische verhältnisse ?
> saturn macht um 10 auf um 5 nach zehn waren alle konsolen weg ( zwar `nur` 72 stück, aber immerhin):
> ...


Unser Karstadt hatte heute um 10:30 keine Geräte mehr   . Die sollen aber auch nur eine Lieferung von 15 Stück bekommen haben, ist halt auch eine kleinere Filiale. Red Steel war auch komplett vergriffen, muss ich halt auf Nachschub warten.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Borstentier (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*

haha! hatte schon mitte november vorbestellt und bin dann heute bei mediamarkt stolzen hauptes mit meiner konsole an ca. 20 enttäuscht guckenden naps vorbeigegangen die das teil auch gerne gehabt hätten   

tja pech gehabt jungs... wer zu erst kommt malt zuerst  

edit: zu diesem vollidioten der zu doof ist den controller festzuhalten fällt mir nur eins ein: wenn man das teil mit 100 sachen durch die luft wirbelt kann die leine ja nur reissen! voll-spast


----------



## Onkel_B (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*

Also ich war heute um 8.45 Uhr am örtlichen Expert in Dachau. Vor der Ladentür standen ungefähr schon 15  Leute, was für Dachauer Verhältnisse übelst viel ist, sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen  - Alle haben immer doof gefragt, was wir da überhaupt machen *g* Paar Leute standen seit 7 vorm Laden.

Der Expert hatte 40 Geräte bestellt, aber nur 30 bekommen, ging aber trotzdem keiner leer aus *g* Die Geräte waren natürlich innerhalb von 4 Minuten wech . Zum Glück gabs da keine Vorbestellungen.
An Spielen gabs leider nur Zelda, die anderen waren nur in Stückzahlen von 2-3 Stück vorhanden, da war ich ein wenig zu langsam *g*
Dafür hab ich jetzt den Schicken Wii + zweiten Controller + Zelder - reicht ja erstmal fürs Wochenende ^^

Am Saturn in München, zu dem ich eigentlich zu erst hinfahren wollte, standen um die 200 Leutchen genauso wie beim Karstadt - bin ich froh das ich in Dachau geblieben bin ^^


----------



## Danielovitch (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*

Zufällig jemand ne Ahnung, wo ich die Wii online noch bestellen kann?


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 08.12.2006 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Karstadt hatte heute um 10:30 keine Geräte mehr   . Die sollen aber auch nur eine Lieferung von 15 Stück bekommen haben, ist halt auch eine kleinere Filiale. Red Steel war auch komplett vergriffen, muss ich halt auf Nachschub warten.
> 
> Regards, eX!


Selbe Anzahl etwa hier im Müller, warn auch schon morgens weg. Hab mir zum Glück schon am Mittwoch nen Zettel mit meinem Namen an Wii + Zelda pappen lassen, sonst wär ich heut zu spät gekommen. Hätte nie gedacht, daß es in unserem Städchen zum Launch so zügig geht.

Irgendwann heut abend, so etwa ab 23 Uhr, werd ich dann sogar zum auspacken kommen


----------



## LordMephisto (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*

Ich beneide euch   
Dank immens teurer Jahresstrom Nachzahlung muss der Wii noch bis nächsten Monat warten...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				Danielovitch am 08.12.2006 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Zufällig jemand ne Ahnung, wo ich die Wii online noch bestellen kann?


eBay


----------



## Danielovitch (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.12.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 08.12.2006 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, schon, nur sind sie da viel teurer als normalerweise... Daher dachte ich an nen Online-(Spiele-)Shop wie z. B. amazon.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				Danielovitch am 08.12.2006 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 08.12.2006 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gibt es bei Amazon ab etwa 400€ im Z-Shop.


----------



## Onlinestate (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				LordMephisto am 08.12.2006 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich beneide euch
> Dank immens teurer Jahresstrom Nachzahlung muss der Wii noch bis nächsten Monat warten...


Also vom Stromverbrauch kommt der Wii noch allemal günstiger als der PC daher. Abgesehen vom Fernseher, der verbraucht dann meistens doch ein bissl mehr, was das alles relativieren dürfte.


			
				[url=http://www.mynintendo.de/der-wii-verbraucht-wenig-strom/ schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle[/url]]    * In Standby Mode: 10w
> * Idle @ Wii menu: 17w
> * Beim zocken (Test mit Zelda / Trauma Center) in 480i: 17w



Aber ich bin als noch am überlegen, ob ich mir das Ding holen soll. Am Geld liegts ja nun net, aber ich weiß net, ob ich da nächstes Jahr noch die Zeit zu finde. Als BA-Student muss man dann halt doch ein bissl mehr ranklotzen, als der handelsübliche Uni-Student.
Naja, ganz davon abgesehen, muss ich ja auch erstma son Ding zwischen die Finger bekommen.


----------



## LordMephisto (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				Onlinestate am 08.12.2006 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 08.12.2006 15:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist klar.
Mir fehlt das Geld für den Wii ganz einfach wegen der Nachzahlung


----------



## Onlinestate (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				LordMephisto am 08.12.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist klar.
> Mir fehlt das Geld für den Wii ganz einfach wegen der Nachzahlung


War mir auch klar. Wollte nur sagen, dass es günstiger wäre den PC auszumachen. Du würdest uns hier im Forum natürlich sehr fehlen. Aber am 23. Dezember solls ja den Opera fürn Wii geben, dann kannste dich ja mal wieder melden.


----------



## undergrounderX (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				Onkel_B am 08.12.2006 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich war heute um 8.45 Uhr am örtlichen Expert in Dachau. Vor der Ladentür standen ungefähr schon 15  Leute, was für Dachauer Verhältnisse übelst viel ist, sowas hab ich noch nie gesehen  -


  


			
				Danielovitch am 08.12.2006 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Zufällig jemand ne Ahnung, wo ich die Wii online noch bestellen kann?


http://www.videogameszone.de/?menu=1002&s=thread&bid=322&tid=5320752&x=8&mag=23   



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.12.2006 09:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber war von Seiten Nintendos nicht immer eine unkomplizierte Steuerung - auch für nonGamer - angekündigt? Zelda ist da sicherlich auch kein gutes Beispiel, aber einige Wii Titel scheinen in Sachen Steuerung nicht ganz so gelungen zu sein. Gerade die 3rd-Party-Entwickler scheinen da ja ordentlich zu schludern.


Zelda geht leicht von der Hand , kann aber mit der Steuerung nicht wirklich glänzen. Aber es ist ok und auch für Anfänger leicht zugänglich.
Es ist ehr für die normalen Konsolenspieler schwieriger sich umzustellen  
Klar gibt es viele negativ Beispiele von 3rd Party Entwickler,aber was ist am Anfang anderes zu erwarten? 
Dafür überzeugen viele Spiele wie z.B. Rayman auch. 
Wir sind am Anfang , das wird noch besser.

Heute morgen war ganz locker , ich bin um 12 zu Media spaziert,da ich meine Wii Anfang November vorbestellt habe und Zelda aus Sicherheit 3 Wochen danach. Bin heute reinspaziert und hab gar nix von irgendein Gedrängel oder wartenen Leuten gesehn . Schade :/ 
Spiele waren auch alle noch da,sogar Zelda.


----------



## McDrake (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				undergrounderX am 08.12.2006 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute morgen war ganz locker , ich bin um 12 zu Media spaziert,da ich meine Wii Anfang November vorbestellt habe und Zelda aus Sicherheit 3 Wochen danach. Bin heute reinspaziert und hab gar nix von irgendein Gedrängel oder wartenen Leuten gesehn . Schade :/
> Spiele waren auch alle noch da,sogar Zelda.



Zelda wurde auch sehr gut/genug geliefert.
Bei anderen Titeln wie Red Steel und Rayman (geilst!) sahs ein wenig anders aus.


----------



## Zerogoki (8. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				McDrake am 08.12.2006 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 08.12.2006 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der schweiz haben nur noch sehr wenige einen wii zu verkaufen die kriegt man wenn man glück hat nur noch in der provinzstadt^^
aber games und red steel sind überal vorhanden^^

zelda ist genial aber wii sports ist auch sehr gut 
nintendo hat die richtige entscheidung mit diesem spiel getroffen habs zunächst auch doof gefunden befor ich es angespielt habe, doch nachdem ichs gespielt hab, muss ich sagen das es genial ist^^

achja ich hab meine wii seit dem 7^^ hehe schweizer sind wie immer pünktlicher^^ (kleiner scherz am rande)


----------



## AEV-Fan (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*

Ich bin bisschen enttäuscht aber von Wii Sports und Red Steel mehr als begeistert
 !
Würd gern mehr schreiben aber geh jetzt zocken  ...


----------



## McDrake (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*

*RTFM*

Wiiiiiiiiii
Wir Schweizer hatten den Release ja schon am 7.12. und das Teil wurde auch fleissig gekauft. 
Heute kam ein Kunde und sagte meinem Kollegen, dass er am Anfang die Sprache nicht einstellen könne. Er zeige mit der Remote auf den Fernseher, aber es erscheine kein Pfeil oder ähnliches auf dem Bildschirm.
Die Frage meines Kollegen:
"Wo haben sie denn die Sensorenleiste hingelegt. Oben oder unter dem Fernseher?"
Kunde: "Welche Sensorleiste?"

Ein Brüller.
Der kommt knapp vor dem Kunden, der heut gefragt hat, ob wir Quake4 hätten.
Meine Antwort war, dass wir das Spiel bestellen könnten und er es in drei Tagen abholen könnte.
Er meinte:
"Neinnein, ich habs ja schon zu Hause. Gestern aus dem Internet die gecrakte Version runtergeladen"
o.O

Naja... wieder ein Samstag im Weihnachtsverkauf überstanden


----------



## Bonkic (11. Dezember 2006)

*Wii - Day !!!*

meine  ersten tage mit wii :

nach anfänglicher skepsis bin ich tatsächlich absolut begeistert.
die steuerung funktioniert überraschend gut und exakt .
hätte ich so nicht unbedingt erwartet.

die spielerfahrung ist wirklich komplett neu .

wii sports (was anderes hab` ich noch nicht) ist für diese steuerung natürlich geradezu gemacht. 

das spiel ist der absolute knaller und weit mehr als nur eine kostenlose dreingabe.
macht einen heidenspass und das weitaus länger als nur `ne halbe stunde .  

also leute - kauft euch das ding, es ist jeden cent wert !    



Spoiler



nein, ich stehe (leider) nicht bei nintendo auf der gehaltsliste


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				Bonkic am 11.12.2006 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> die spielerfahrung ist wirklich komplett neu .



hast du auch Eyetoy daheim?


----------



## Bonkic (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.12.2006 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 11.12.2006 09:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




nein, aber schon des öfteren gespielt.
ist was total anderes.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				Bonkic am 11.12.2006 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 11.12.2006 09:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Find ich persönlich nicht, hab allerdings auch noch nicht wirklich viel mit Wii gezockt. Das Gefühl "frei" einzugreifen in was man sieht, ist bei beiden da. Wiimote ist da etwas robuster, bei Eyetoy braucht es für solch eine Genauigkeit die richtigen Lichtverhältnisse, zudem ist Eyetoy (zumindest noch bei der PS2) nur 2D. Dafür gefällt es mir besser, gar nichts mehr in der Hand halten zu müssen bzw. diese Art Minigames mit dem ganzen Körper steuern zu können.
Allerdings ist Eyetoy für "normale" Spiele scheinbar nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen und bei der Wiimote wird es sich zeigen ob man sie immer einem normalen Pad vorziehen würde. Die "Gefahr" gibt es beim PS3-Pad nicht, dafür könnten sich die Sensoren dort nur als Spielerei festigen.


----------



## Zerogoki (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.12.2006 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 11.12.2006 09:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eyetoy ist doch völlig anders...also die spiele zum eyetoy sind gar ned so genau um man muss immer gucken am bildschirm wo seine hand im hintergrun dist damit man auch dorthin fasst. man sieht sich doch immer selbst oder etwa ned?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				Zerogoki am 11.12.2006 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> man sieht sich doch immer selbst oder etwa ned?


das ist ja auch irgendwie der Gag daran? 
Bei den neueren Eyetoys (die Erkennungssoftware wird ja immer weiter verbessert) wird man bzw. der eigene Bildausschnitt teils auch auf Figuren übertragen. Bei denen ist es auch nur ungenau, wenn man sich nicht vom Hintergrund abhebt oder dort sich etwas bewegt.

Es geht auch ohne, bei Antigrav sieht man nicht sich selbst sondern die Figur, die man steuert (soviel ich weiß ist das Spiel aber Mist ^^).

Ich bin eher gespannt, wie ein PS3-Eyetoy mit HD-IP-Cam wird, könnte so wie in dieser Präsentation werden, man könnte aber auch theoretisch mit Wii gleichziehen und mit einem Zusatzgerät die Bewegung in die dritte Dimension erfassen.


Mein Post war nicht als Gleichsetzung zur Wiimote an sich gedacht, es ging jetzt nur um die Partyspiele, bei denen das Erlebnis IMO schon ähnlich ist.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				McDrake am 09.12.2006 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute kam ein Kunde und sagte meinem Kollegen, dass er am Anfang die Sprache nicht einstellen könne. Er zeige mit der Remote auf den Fernseher, aber es erscheine kein Pfeil oder ähnliches auf dem Bildschirm.
> Die Frage meines Kollegen:
> "Wo haben sie denn die Sensorenleiste hingelegt. Oben oder unter dem Fernseher?"
> Kunde: "Welche Sensorleiste?"




eigentlich sollte man doch annehmen, dass `frühkäufer` wissen, was sie da kaufen.


----------



## Onlinestate (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.12.2006 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin eher gespannt, wie ein PS3-Eyetoy mit HD-IP-Cam wird, könnte so wie in dieser Präsentation werden, man könnte aber auch theoretisch mit Wii gleichziehen und mit einem Zusatzgerät die Bewegung in die dritte Dimension erfassen.


Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass es halt ein Zusatzgerät ist und daher immer nur für Fungames eingesetzt werden wird. Man darf gespannt sein, was Sony da am Ende draus zaubert, aber ich habe schon starke Zweifel, dass man damit ähnliches, wie mitn Wii anstellen kann.
Das Problem bleibt da ja auch weiterhin, dass schlechte Ausleuchtung und unpassende Kleidung zu störenden Fehlern führen kann, wodurch wieder die Genauigkeit leidet.
Wie gesagt, ich bin gespannt, wie das ganze dann im Alltag aussehen wird.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*

die erste klage gegen nintendos controller.


http://www.zdnet.de/news/tech/0,39023148,39149861,00.htm


----------



## Kandinata (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 11.12.2006 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> die erste klage gegen nintendos controller.
> 
> 
> http://www.zdnet.de/news/tech/0,39023148,39149861,00.htm




das war zu erwarten das irgendjemand etwas vom kuchen abhaben will, irgendeine klage einreichen weil im entferntesten sinne irgendwas ähnelt, das ist immer so bei erfolgreichen sachen


----------



## Leddernilpferd (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii - Day !!!*



			
				Kandinata am 11.12.2006 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 11.12.2006 18:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt. nintendo wird sich wohl vorher eingehend über derartige patente informiert haben um soetws auszuschliessen.
denke ich jedenfalls


----------



## Bonkic (12. Dezember 2006)

*WLAN Stick für Wii*

da ich noch über solch ein altmodisches kabel ins netz gehe und keine lust hab` mir den kabeladapter für wii zu leisten (noch ein kabel mehr im raum....) hab` ich mir überlegt `nen wlan usb stick zu kaufen.

gibts da was zu beachten ?
bekannte inkompatibilitäten mit dem wii zb ?
taugt das nintendo original was und wie sind dessen technische daten ?

danke


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: WLAN Stick für Wii*



			
				Bonkic am 12.12.2006 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> da ich noch über solch ein altmodisches kabel ins netz gehe und keine lust hab` mir den kabeladapter für wii zu leisten (noch ein kabel mehr im raum....) hab` ich mir überlegt `nen wlan usb stick zu kaufen.
> 
> gibts da was zu beachten ?
> bekannte inkompatibilitäten mit dem wii zb ?
> ...


Wofür einen WLAN Stick beim Wii? Der hat WLAN IMO doch schon gleich von Haus aus drin. *grübel* Was du da bräuchtest wäre eher ein Access Point im Netzwerk.


----------



## McDrake (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: WLAN Stick für Wii*



			
				Bonkic am 12.12.2006 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> da ich noch über solch ein altmodisches kabel ins netz gehe und keine lust hab` mir den kabeladapter für wii zu leisten (noch ein kabel mehr im raum....) hab` ich mir überlegt `nen wlan usb stick zu kaufen.
> 
> gibts da was zu beachten ?
> bekannte inkompatibilitäten mit dem wii zb ?
> ...



Ich hab in meinem Büro-Zimmer nen Router mit Kabel.
Für den Wii (uns später wohl auch für die PS3) hab ich mir einfach nen Access-Point zugelegt. Die sind ja jetzt auch nicht mehr sooo teuer und einfach konfigurierbar
Funktioniert tadellos sowohl mit dem Wii, als auch beim PSP und dem DS.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: WLAN Stick für Wii*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.12.2006 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Was du da bräuchtest wäre eher ein Access Point im Netzwerk.




mein ich doch - so was gibts doch in `usb- stick` form, oder etwa nicht ?


----------



## Amanie (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: WLAN Stick für Wii*

Hat jemand schon die Wii ich würde ma gerne wissen wie ihr die findet! Also mein kumpel wollte die sich gestern holen aber die war in jedem Laden ausverkauft! Na ja und nu wollten ich halt ma ein Feedback haben wie sich das alles Zocken lässt und ob das mit diesem Kontroller womit mann z.B auch ein schwert führen kann gut umgesetzt wurde und auch flüssig läuft.

Vielleicht is die ja bald wieder zum kauf verfügbar und da wollte ich halt schon ma im voraus wissen wie sie so ist


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: WLAN Stick für Wii*



			
				Bonkic am 12.12.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 12.12.2006 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö. Ein Access Point wird mit dem Netzwerk verbunden (per Netzwerkkabel) und sieht etwa so aus. Wenn du einen aktuellen Router mit WLAN hast, dann ist der auch gleich noch ein Access Point. Preislich bist du mit einem Access Point mit 40 bis 80€ dabei.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: WLAN Stick für Wii*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.12.2006 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö. Ein Access Point wird mit dem Netzwerk verbunden (per Netzwerkkabel) und sieht etwa so aus. Wenn du einen aktuellen Router mit WLAN hast, dann ist der auch gleich noch ein Access Point. Preislich bist du mit einem Access Point mit 40 bis 80€ dabei.



das iss klar.
einen wlan- router hab` ich natürlich nicht, dann wär die frage ja überflüssig.    


aber;  was ist dann das ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist doch ein access point in  usb-stick- form, oder hab` ich was falsch verstanden ?


----------



## McDrake (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: WLAN Stick für Wii*



			
				Bonkic am 12.12.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Teil hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.
Vielleicht lags am Router oder was weiss ich.
Liegt jetzt irgendwo hier rum, das dumme Teil


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: WLAN Stick für Wii*



			
				Bonkic am 12.12.2006 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> aber;  was ist dann das ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ein Empfänger für den PC, so dass du mit dem Nintendo DS über den PC ins Internet kommst.
Allerdings sollte man auch bedenken, dass der Stick für den PC, wie auch der DS, lediglich die WEP Verschlüsselung beherrscht und die ist schon längst überholt und sehr unsicher.
Gerade bei einem Preis von 40€ kann man sich dann doch besser einen richtigen Access Point kaufen. Kostet nicht so viel mehr, aber hat ne bessere Verschlüsselung und man braucht den PC nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: WLAN Stick für Wii*



			
				McDrake am 12.12.2006 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Teil hat bei mir nicht funktioniert.
> Vielleicht lags am Router oder was weiss ich.
> Liegt jetzt irgendwo hier rum, das dumme Teil




hmmmm- was willste dafür ?


----------



## Bonkic (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: WLAN Stick für Wii*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.12.2006 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Empfänger für den PC, so dass du mit dem Nintendo DS über den PC ins Internet kommst.



genau, oder eben mit dem wii.



> Allerdings sollte man auch bedenken, dass der Stick für den PC, wie auch der DS, lediglich die WEP Verschlüsselung beherrscht und die ist schon längst überholt und sehr unsicher.




ist mir bekannt und ziemlich peinlich für nintendo.

kann jemand was zur reichweite von dem ding sagen ? muss ja ziemlich beschränkt sein - im gegensatz zu `nem echten ap mit 2 oder gar mehr antennen.


----------



## undergrounderX (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: WLAN Stick für Wii*



			
				Bonkic am 12.12.2006 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 12.12.2006 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jop ich such auch son Teil


Das Ding kann man auch für den Wii verwenden um mit einem Router Online zugehn. Allerdings funktioniert es nicht mit allen Routern 
Steht auf  der  Seite alles dazu.Da gibt es auch ne Liste mit ein paar Routern. 
Bei meinem sollte es funktionieren


----------



## McDrake (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: WLAN Stick für Wii*

@ Bonkic & undergrounderX

Wo wohnt ihr denn?
Beide in Deutschland?
Wenn ja, geht das Teil natürlich an ersteren.
Wenn aber wer ein Schweizer ist, dann bekommt er das Ding.
Hat nix mit "Rassismus" zu tun, sondern is wegen dem Porto


----------



## undergrounderX (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: WLAN Stick für Wii*



			
				McDrake am 12.12.2006 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bonkic & undergrounderX
> 
> Wo wohnt ihr denn?
> Beide in Deutschland?
> ...


In Deutschland...
Wer zuerst kommt,kriegt eben auch zuerst,wollte den Adapter sowieso erst später holen,wenn hoffentlich auch genug Spiele mit Online Support  rauskommen.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2006)

*[Wii]  Europa- Start*



> Laut Nintendo hat Wii in Europa einen Rekordstart hingelegt: In gerade einmal zwei Tagen sollen 325.000 Exemplare der Konsole bei uns über die Ladentheken gewandert sein - mehr als bei jedem anderen Launch zuvor.
> 
> Das meistverkaufte Spiel war natürlich The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess, das gut drei Viertel der Wii-Käufer haben wollten. Mehr als 50 Prozent der Kunden haben außerdem zu Wii Play gegriffen.
> 
> ...



_eurogamer_


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2006)

*[PS 3] März Termin bekräftigt*



> Phil Harrison, Präsident der Sony World Wide Studios, hat sich auf einem Event in London über den EU-Launch der PS3 geäußert:
> 
> - Sony will die PS3 in den ersten zwei März-Wochen veröffentlichen, da Sonys Finanzjahr in der dritten Woche endet und man die PS3 auf den Markt bringen will, bevor das neue Finanzjahr beginnt.
> 
> ...



_consolewars_

warten wirs mal ab, oder obs dann doch september wird wie zb. cvg behauptet hat.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Dezember 2006)

*Sony hält PS3-Auslieferungziel für erreichbar*



> *Sony hält PS3-Auslieferungziel für erreichbar*
> 
> 14.12.06 - Sony hält die geplante Auslieferungsmenge von weltweit 2 Mio. PS3 bis zum 31.12.06 für machbar. Das sagte Firmenpräsident Ryoji Chubachi heute in Tokyo.
> 
> ...



Gamefront.de


Naja...


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sony hält PS3-Auslieferungziel für erreichbar*

die auslieferungsmeneg des wii ist einfach zu erklären. erstens er ist besser verfühgbar. bietet ein spetzielles kontrollschema, er ist am günstigsten und nintendo hat einen guten ruf. die leute intressiern diese neuen ideen und das finde ich toll für nintendo. trotz aller begeisterung: erstens zelda hat keine 96 % verdient egal was man so hört und schreibt. dies ist in meinen augen eine fanbewertung. !! ich bin kein zelda fan und sehe das ganze kritischer.
die spielzeit beindruckt aber soundkulisse opitik und spielmechanik sind für mich nicht über alle zweifel erhaben! und so leid es mir tut( jeder zelda fan möge mich schlagen!!) keine sprachausgabe , da krieg ich kopfschmerzen.........

die restlichen spiele sind mehr demos zum neuen kontroller und red steel ist ja ziemlich in die hosen gegangen.

nintendo muss mir noch andere titel bringen. ich hoffe auf nicht zu viele mario etc. games. inovative games sind toll aber bitte nicht  nur im mario universum!!!

gestern habe ich dark messiha auf pc gezockt.das wär mit dem wiimote ein toller titel ..diese schwertkämpfe....!!!

trotzdem ich finde den eigenwilligen weg nintendos gut.
aber...........ich bin halt ein sony fan und freue mich auf die neue ps

trotzdem wäre eine verschiebung bis september eine frechheit. im märz will ich dieses ding !


----------



## crackajack (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sony hält PS3-Auslieferungziel für erreichbar*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 14.12.2006 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> die auslieferungsmeneg des wii ist einfach zu erklären. erstens er ist besser verfühgbar.


ich glaube eher er ist besser verfügbar, weil die Auslieferungsmenge höher war *g*  


> er ist am günstigsten


Das bezweifle ich jetzt mal.
am Billigsten?
keine Frage
aber wenn ich mir die derzeitigen (österreichischen) XBOX360 Angebote ansehe- 380€ für die Konsole + 3 Spiele nach Wahl (Perfect Dark, DoA4, PGR3, Arcade irgendwas oder Kameo; gilt in der Adventszeit 1.-24.12; scheint aber schon "solange der Vorrat reicht" überschritten zu sein; ich sehe es zumindest nicht mehr auf der offiziellen Seite.
hier die news dazu:
http://www.gamingxp.com/news/ausgabe/ausgabe.asp?1=news&2=navigationlinks&ID=9491)- dann werde ich als "Nintendofanboy" schon neidisch.
Oder 415€ für ein GoW-Bundle (wo auch die 3 Spiele zusätzlich dabei sein sollten, wenn das Angebot noch geht)
Aber selbst ohne die Gratisspiele ist 415€ + ein Topspiel ein klasse Preis....
Im Gegensatz dazu sind mir 250€ für ein Steuerungskonzept das bis jetzt nur von den Minispielchen (sports, play, Rayman) genutzt wird zu viel. Ich warte eine erste Preissenkung/Preisanpassung das $ zu € korrekt umgerechnet wird ab.


> trotz aller begeisterung: erstens zelda hat keine 96 % verdient egal was man so hört und schreibt. dies ist in meinen augen eine fanbewertung. !! ich bin kein zelda fan und sehe das ganze kritischer.


Achja? "Alle" Tester weltweit sind unkritische Fanboys.....  


> die spielzeit beindruckt aber soundkulisse opitik und spielmechanik sind für mich nicht über alle zweifel erhaben! und so leid es mir tut( jeder zelda fan möge mich schlagen!!) keine sprachausgabe , da krieg ich kopfschmerzen.........


Optik ist nunmal "nur" oberster Gamecubestandard und ein eventueller Nachfolger wird auch nicht um Welten besser aussehen, trotzdem hat es Nintendo einfach drauf stimmige Welten zu schaffen. Da passt eben auch der Sound perfekt dazu.
Jedenfalls sieht für mich z.B. Oblivion viel schlimmer aus (Bonbonstil für eher ernste Spielwelt *kopfschüttel*)
Und BigN wollte nicht mit Grafik protzen, es soll wie beim äußerst erfolgreichen DS nur gameplay zählen. (und Nintendo schefelt Kohle ohne Ende, da sich die HW selber finanziert....)


> nintendo muss mir noch andere titel bringen. ich hoffe auf nicht zu viele mario etc. games. inovative games sind toll aber bitte nicht  nur im mario universum!!!


Nunja, allerhand Mariotitel sind Pflicht. (Galaxy sowies, aber auch kart, golf, tennis und fußball sind/werden klasse Games  )
Dann kommt ja noch Metroid3 als Pflichtkauf.  
Aber ich erwarte mir auch gute shooter und oder (Action-)Rollenspiele ..... (Far Cry könnte ja schon was werden *hoff*)


----------



## Zerogoki (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sony hält PS3-Auslieferungziel für erreichbar*

Also bei der Wii ist da ein Pin-code dabei auf der man sich auf der Nintendo seite registrieren kann? und wenn ja wo findet man den pin-Code in der Wii schachtel?? finde den niergends...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [PS 3] März Termin bekräftigt*



			
				Bonkic am 13.12.2006 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Phil Harrison, Präsident der Sony World Wide Studios, hat sich auf einem Event in London über den EU-Launch der PS3 geäußert:
> 
> - Sony will die PS3 in den ersten zwei März-Wochen veröffentlichen, da Sonys Finanzjahr in der dritten Woche endet und man die PS3 auf den Markt bringen will, bevor das neue Finanzjahr beginnt.



Ergänzungen (onpsx.de hatte noch mehr Details):
(laut denen endet btw das Finanzjahr am 3.3 :-o )

März Firmware:
- Multi-Tasking (zum Beispiel Video und Audio Chat während man im XMB surft oder Spiele spielt)
- Neue XMB (das Hauptmenü/Betriebssystem) Anzeigeoptionen
- Neue Animationen für die Musikwiedergabe
- Neue Foto-Album Optionen
- PlayStation Store - Auto-Resume (Downloads können nach Abbruch an dieser Stelle wieder aufgenommen werden)
- Erweiterte PSP Fernbedienungsfunktionen

Weitere News:
- Firmware soll regelmäßig aktualisiert werden 
- TV Tuner und TiVio Funktionen sollen im Dritten Quartal 2007 verfügbar sein
- Sony sieht keinen Bedarf in der Prooduktion von PlayStation gebrandeten Keyboards, Headsets und Mäusen - andere Hersteller können das weitaus preiswerter
- Es gibt keine Pläne den Grafikchip RSX auch unter Linux zugänglich zu machen (Sicherheitsmaßnahmen)



TV-Tunerfunktion klingt interessant, im Prinzip die einzige Mediacenterfunktion, die die PS3 nicht nativ kann. Mangels Videoeingang kann das aber doch nur mit einem Zusatzgerät gelöst werden?

Das mit dem RSX wusste ich nicht, erklärt aber vielleicht wieso Sony kein Problem damit hat einfach mal andere Betriebssystem aufspielen zu lassen (oder verstehe ich diese Sicherheitsmaßnahme im falschen Kontext?)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [PS 3] März Termin bekräftigt*

Zum 3. März. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann ist das Datum u.a. deswegen im Gespräch, weil in einer EA Liste PS3 Spiele für Europa mit 1.3 gelistet werden.
Glaube allerdings kaum, dass die Konsole an einem Samstag auf den Markt kommen wird.


----------



## McDrake (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Sony hält PS3-Auslieferungziel für erreichbar*



			
				Zerogoki am 14.12.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei der Wii ist da ein Pin-code dabei auf der man sich auf der Nintendo seite registrieren kann? und wenn ja wo findet man den pin-Code in der Wii schachtel?? finde den niergends...



Ich hatte auch keinen pin.
Den Pin kenne ich nur von Spielen der anderen Nintendo-Konsolen.
Das "VIP 24:7" hat nix mit dem Wii zu tun. Bei jener Sektion kannst du einfach VIP-Punkte sammeln und so Prämien abholen
Dafür muss du aber Clubmitglied sein und dich ganz normal registrieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Dezember 2006)

*Wii news*



> *Online-Titel doch mit eigenen Freundescodes?*
> 
> Nachdem bekannt wurde, dass jede Wii-Konsole einen eigenen Code hat, war die Freude bei den Fans groß. Endlich nicht mehr wie beim Nintendo DS für jeden Online-Titel eine eigene Liste aus massig Freundescodes verwalten.
> 
> ...







> *Nintendo ersetzt Handgelenkschlaufen*
> 
> Nintendo bietet Kunden in Japan und in den USA an, die bisher ausgelieferten Handschlaufen mit einer Schnurdicke von 0,6mm durch neue Handschlaufen mit einer Schnurdicke von 1,0mm (siehe Bild) zu ersetzen.
> 
> ...


Consolewars.de


----------



## Onlinestate (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii news*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.12.2006 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> *Online-Titel doch mit eigenen Freundescodes?*
> 
> Nachdem bekannt wurde, dass jede Wii-Konsole einen eigenen Code hat, war die Freude bei den Fans groß. Endlich nicht mehr wie beim Nintendo DS für jeden Online-Titel eine eigene Liste aus massig Freundescodes verwalten.



Liegt anscheinend an Pokemon


			
				[url=http://www.consolewars.de/news/14601/online-titel_doch_mit_eigenen_freundescodes_update/ schrieb:
			
		

> Consolewars[/url]]Update: Wie nun bekannt wurde, laufen die Kämpfe in Pokemon Battle Revolution über eine DS-Verbindung ab. Andere Titel mit Online-Funktionen, wie z.B. Elebits, nutzen den Wii-Code.


Liegt wohl daran, dass man die Kämpfe des DS auf dem Wii anzeigen lassen kann.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Dezember 2006)

*Xbox 360*



> *Gears of War über 2 Millionen mal verkauft*
> Microsoft gibt bekannt, dass Gears of War weltweit bereits über 2 Millionen mal verkauft werden konnte. Damit ist es bis jetzt das sich am schnellsten verkaufende "Next Gen" Spiel 2006.
> Auch auf Xbox Live hat der Titel ordentlich für Furore gesorgt. Über eine Millionen Spieler haben den Shooter bereits online gespielt, insgesamt gab es damit über 10 Millionen Online-Sessions. Die kostenpflichtigen Xbox Live Anmeldungen pro Tag stiegen seit dem Gears of War Launch um 50 Prozent. Außerdem wurden bereits über 7 Millionen Achievements erspielt.


Consolewars.de


----------



## Bonkic (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Xbox 360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.12.2006 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> *Gears of War über 2 Millionen mal verkauft*




das ist schon wahnsinn, wenn man bedenkt, dass sich - bis jetzt - in etwa jeder 4. (!) xbox360- besitzer das spiel zuglegt hat  !


----------



## Lordnikon27 (21. Dezember 2006)

*Wii bald billiger?*

Servus, laut hier wirds die Wii anfang nächsten Jahrens in verschiedenen farben für nur 200€ geben, weiß wer, was da dran ist? will mir ne Wii kaufen, ist mir aber zu teuer, bei 200€ lässt sich da scho drüber nachdenken......  wisst ihr evtl. mehr dazu?
thx, cu lordnikon27


----------



## Onlinestate (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii bald billiger?*

Ist bisher nur ein Gerücht. Das es andere Farben geben wird, war klar, dass es eine Preissenkung gibt auch, aber was mich schockt ist, dass dort von Anfang 2007 die Rede ist. Da ich nun schon nen Wii habe, käme ich mir da schon gearscht vor, wenn das schon im Februar der Fall sein würde, obwohl WiiSports bei dem Preis von 200 Euro nicht inklusive wäre.
Aber es soll demnächst ne PK geben, glaub Anfang Januar, da wird das bestimmt geklärt.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wii bald billiger?*



			
				Onlinestate am 21.12.2006 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich nun schon nen Wii habe, käme ich mir da schon gearscht vor, wenn das schon im Februar der Fall sein würde, obwohl WiiSports bei dem Preis von 200 Euro nicht inklusive wäre.




ebenso - kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass bign auf diese idee kommt.
wenn doch......................käm ich mir zumindest verarscht vor....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Dezember 2006)

*Xbox 360 News*



> *Virtua Fighter 5 auch für Xbox 360*
> 
> 21.12.06 - Sega gibt bekannt, dass das Prügelspiel Virtua Fighter 5 Click Picture auch für die Xbox 360 erscheinen wird. Die Auslieferung soll im Herbst 2007 in Europa und den USA stattfinden, die PS3-Version kommt wie geplant bereits im Frühjahr 2007 in die Läden.
> 
> Die Entwicklung de Xbox 360 Version wird von AM2 übernommen: Ob es Online-Funktionen geben wird, ist unklar.



Gamefront.de


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2006)

*[Wii] Browser ab heute erhätlich*



> Der Internetkanal ist ab heute im Wii Shop Channel erhältlich!
> 
> Der Download ist bei einer schnellen DSL Verbindung innerhalb weniger Minuten erledigt, der Kanal belegt anschließend 278 Speicherblöcke auf der Wii. Somit ist es ab sofort möglich mit der Wii im Internet zu surfen. Flash wird bereits unterstützt, es lassen sich beispielweise auf Youtube Videos betrachten.
> 
> ...



_miiwii_


----------



## Onlinestate (22. Dezember 2006)

*PS3 erst im November in Europa*



			
				[url=http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiegel[/url]]Die Gerüchte und Spekulationen wollten nicht abreißen in den letzten Wochen, jetzt ist es offiziell: Sonys nächste Spielkonsole kommt nicht, wie geplant, im Frühjahr, sondern erst im November auf den Markt. Schuld sind wieder einmal die Blu-ray-Laufwerke.


Ich sach nur Atom....


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: PS3 erst im November in Europa*



			
				Onlinestate am 22.12.2006 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> [url=http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/tech/0 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ähm - schon mal aufs datum geschaut....


----------



## Onlinestate (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: PS3 erst im November in Europa*



			
				Bonkic am 22.12.2006 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm - schon mal aufs datum geschaut....


lol. Ich hab das Ding von Sternshortnews. Hätte jetzt nit damit gerechnet, dass die solch alte Gurken da veröffentlichen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: PS3 schon im März in Europa*



			
				Onlinestate am 22.12.2006 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 22.12.2006 12:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erschreck mich doch nicht so, die Woche ist gerade erst dieses Erstauslieferungszertifikat von amazon bei mir eingedrudelt ^^


----------



## Leddernilpferd (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Browser ab heute erhätlich*



			
				Bonkic am 22.12.2006 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> > Der Internetkanal ist ab heute im Wii Shop Channel erhältlich!
> >
> > Der Download ist bei einer schnellen DSL Verbindung innerhalb weniger Minuten erledigt, der Kanal belegt anschließend 278 Speicherblöcke auf der Wii. Somit ist es ab sofort möglich mit der Wii im Internet zu surfen. Flash wird bereits unterstützt, es lassen sich beispielweise auf Youtube Videos betrachten.
> >
> ...




wie muss ich mir das denn vorstellen mit der wii im internet zu surfen?
gibt es da keine probleme mit der niedrigen auflösung? die meisten seiten im internet sind doch für höhere auflösungen optimiert. noch schlimmer stell ich mir das an einem normal fernseher vor. es gibt ja das componentenkabel mit dem wenigstens aufösungen von 480p möglich sind, nur die wenigsten normalen fernseher haben einen solchen eingang.

 wäre natürlich ne feine sache von der couch aus zu surfen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Wii] Browser ab heute erhätlich*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 23.12.2006 08:42 schrieb:
			
		

> wie muss ich mir das denn vorstellen mit der wii im internet zu surfen?
> gibt es da keine probleme mit der niedrigen auflösung? die meisten seiten im internet sind doch für höhere auflösungen optimiert. noch schlimmer stell ich mir das an einem normal fernseher vor. es gibt ja das componentenkabel mit dem wenigstens aufösungen von 480p möglich sind, nur die wenigsten normalen fernseher haben einen solchen eingang.
> 
> wäre natürlich ne feine sache von der couch aus zu surfen.



Surfen mit dem ist ein nettes Goodie, aber mehr auch nicht. Die Handhabung ist doch recht fummelig und vielleicht mal dazu geeignet kurz sich ein Bild anzuschauen oder vielleicht Infos zu einem Wii-Spiel zu bekommen. Sobald es aber daran geht, dass man etwas eingeben muss ist der Spaß vorbei. Hier muss alles mit dem Wii-Mote per Bildschirmtastatur eingegeben werden. Eine USB Tastatur funktioniert zumindest bei mir nicht. Ein wenig greift einem das System unter die Arme und schlägt Wörter vor, sobald manfängt diese eintugeben, aber auf Dauer ist das alles nix.
Gerade auch auf Grund der geringen Auflösungen und des mitgelieferten Kabels ist das Bild alles andere als gut. Mit einem Komponentenkabel sieht gerade Schrift und CO um einiges besser aus. Trotzdem kann man einige Seiten nur schlecht lesen. Als Lesehilfe gibt es eine Zoom-Funktion, allerdings nur mit einfacher Vergrößerung. Hier wären 4 oder 5 Stufen, wie sie jeder Browser hat, doch besser. Auch wäre es schön gewesen, wenn man z.B. mit dem Steuerkreuz den Bildausschnitt verschieben könnte. Immer B gedrückt halten und dann den Wii-Mote zu bewegen ist auch nicht so prickelnd.
Es hängt auch ein wenig von der Seite ab. Je weniger Spielereien und CO auf einer Seite sind, desto besser ist die Darstellung und Navigation. Im Bereich Java-Script gibt es auch noch Fehler, aber zumindest die Werbeeinblendungen auf PC Games funktionieren. 

*Screens*
*Webseiten ohne Zoom*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Webseiten mit Zoom*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eingabe von URL-Adressen und Texten*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Wii Browser in Aktion (Video)*
Als Download (30MB) von Megaupload - Bessere Qualität
Bei Youtube-Fassung


----------



## Bonkic (23. Dezember 2006)

*Wii Media Center X*



> Wii Media Center X is a free multimedia server developed by Red Kawa. It allows you to stream certain types of pictures, music, videos and files from your computer (where the server running) to your Nintendo Wii. It runs on most major operating systems including Windows, Mac OS X and Linux.



kann hier runtergeladen werden :

http://www.redkawa.com/mediacenters/wiimediacenterx/


----------



## JohnCarpenter (26. Dezember 2006)

*Statistik zur 360*

Hier hab ich ein Statistik gefunden:
http://forum.gaming-universe.de/index.php?showtopic=8734&mode=linearplus
Bei nur 83 Teilnehmern muss die aber nicht repräsentativ sein.
30% bemängeln Hardwareausfälle.
Mich interessiert immer noch brennend, wie hoch die Ausfallquote der 360 tatsächlich ist.
Leider gibt da wohl Microsoft keine Zahlen raus   . Oder weiß hier jemand was?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Statistik zur 360*

Die genauen Zahlen weiß nur MS und die werden dich 100pro nicht rausgeben. Auch ist das I-Net in solchen Sachen her nur ein Indikator aber keine brauchbare Statistik.  Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele defekte Geräte sich in den Sammelthreads angehäuft haben. Nur die Leute, bei denen die Konsole funktioniert, die mosern ja nicht in den Foren, andere dafür gleich in jedem Xbox Forum.
Hoch ist / war die Ausfallrate jedoch auf jeden Fall. MS hätte sonst ganz sicher nicht die Garantiezeit in den Staaten verlängert und auch die MS-Hotlines berichtet/klagen in letzter Zeit über viele defekte Geräte.


----------



## Moejoe82 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Statistik zur 360*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 26.12.2006 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier hab ich ein Statistik gefunden:
> http://forum.gaming-universe.de/index.php?showtopic=8734&mode=linearplus
> Bei nur 83 Teilnehmern muss die aber nicht repräsentativ sein.
> 30% bemängeln Hardwareausfälle.
> ...



Ja, bei einem Großteil der nicht 2006 hergestellten 360s  gab es durch einen Produktionsfehler eine hohe Defektrate. Gab es Anfang des Jahres auch das Gerücht das MS überlegt eine Rückrufauktion zu starten, haben sie dann aber doch nicht gemacht. Wenn man das erste halbe Jahr fast nur Schrott produziert und den unters Volk bringt treibt das die Statistik natürlich entsprechend nach oben.


----------



## Volrath (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Statistik zur 360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.12.2006 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Die genauen Zahlen weiß nur MS und die werden dich 100pro nicht rausgeben. Auch ist das I-Net in solchen Sachen her nur ein Indikator aber keine brauchbare Statistik.  Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele defekte Geräte sich in den Sammelthreads angehäuft haben. Nur die Leute, bei denen die Konsole funktioniert, die mosern ja nicht in den Foren, andere dafür gleich in jedem Xbox Forum.
> Hoch ist / war die Ausfallrate jedoch auf jeden Fall. MS hätte sonst ganz sicher nicht die Garantiezeit in den Staaten verlängert und auch die MS-Hotlines berichtet/klagen in letzter Zeit über viele defekte Geräte.




Wurde die Garantie auch hier in Deutschland verlängert? 
Denn in diesem Jahr ist meine 360 schon 2 mal ausgewechselt worden... Gestern kam auch der Ring of Death, jedoch heute funktioniert sie wieder ohne Probleme--> war wohl nur zu heiß geworden.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2007)

*Filme schauen auf Wii*



> Im Gegensatz zu den Next-Gen-Alleskönnern wie der Xbox 360 oder der PS3 hat Nintendo auf einen Multimedia-Einsatz der neuen Wii-Konsole weitestgehend verzichtet. Allerdings könnt ihr mit ein wenig Aufwand trotz fehlender DVD-Abspielfunktion dennoch Filme auf Wii genießen, wie die Webseite Myspedspaced.com herausgefunden hat:
> 
> Ihr müsst eure ausgelesenen DVDs oder Filmdateien zunächst mit Freeware-Programmen wie z.B. VirtualDub am PC ins MPG-, MOV-, AVI- oder DivX-Format umwandeln. Die Dateien verwendet ihr anschließen mit dem Freeware-Programm Wii Video 9 (den gut 2MB großen Download findet ihr hier), das die Filme in ein Format bringt, mit dem die Wii-Konsole auch etwas anfangen kann.
> 
> Danach speichert ihr den Film nur noch auf einer möglichst großen SD-Karte (2 Gigabyte kosten zwischen 30 und 40 Euro) und schaut ihn euch über den Fotokanal an. Trotzdem ist das Wii-Filmerlebnis keine ernst zu nehmende Konkurrenz zu anderen DVD-Playern oder der 360. Vor allem Freunde bombastischer 5.1-Raumklänge werden hier etwas vermissen...



_4players_

`bisschen` umständlich vielleicht.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Januar 2007)

*TIME Magazine : Wii Sports ist Spiel des Jahres*



> Das TIME Magazine wählte Nintendos Sportspielsammlung Wii Sports zum Spiel des Jahres 2006.
> 
> Damit verwies das Spiel Titel wie Gears of War, New Super Mario Bros. und Legend of Zelda: The Twilight Princess auf die Plätze. Überhaupt kam Nintendo insgesamt sehr gut weg bei dieser Wahl.
> 
> ...



_wiiinsider_


----------



## Freezeman (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: TIME Magazine : Wii Sports ist Spiel des Jahres*



> "There is no possible way to say this enough times: great graphics don't make great games... "



Ich bin grad am überlegen ob das nicht meine neue Sig werden sollte...


----------



## JohnCarpenter (5. Januar 2007)

*XBOX 360-Zephyr- Jetzt doch mit HDMI!*

Erste Details / Gerüchte zur neuen XBOX 360-Zephyr:
http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/05/the-second-xbox-360-revealed-codename-zephyr/


----------



## Leddernilpferd (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: XBOX 360-Zephyr- Jetzt doch mit HDMI!*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 05.01.2007 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Erste Details / Gerüchte zur neuen XBOX 360-Zephyr:
> http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/05/the-second-xbox-360-revealed-codename-zephyr/



wenn das stimmen sollte, verstehe ich nicht warum man einen hdmi anschluss an der konsole brauch. mann könnte doch einfach ein neues kabel rausbringen und gut is. oder kann der jetzige anschluss keine digitalen signale ausgeben?
den hdmi anschluss halte ich doch eher für ein fake.


----------



## LordMephisto (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: XBOX 360-Zephyr- Jetzt doch mit HDMI!*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 05.01.2007 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Erste Details / Gerüchte zur neuen XBOX 360-Zephyr:
> http://www.engadget.com/2007/01/05/the-second-xbox-360-revealed-codename-zephyr/


Wenn die wirklich kommt, würde ich mich als Käufer der V1 aber mächtig verarscht vorkommen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: XBOX 360-Zephyr- Jetzt doch mit HDMI!*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 06.01.2007 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> den hdmi anschluss halte ich doch eher für ein fake.



ich nicht, nach der Aktivierung des HDCP-Kopierschutzes (der vielleicht doch früher kommt, je nach dem wie schnell BR/HD-DVD nicht nur kopiert sondern auch als Raubkopie abgespielt werden können) ist das HD-DVD-Laufwerk für die 360 sonst nutzlos.



Und noch was über PS3:
Wegen der nun wegfallenden Rumble-Funktion soll es nun auch kein Force Feedback bei Lenkrädern geben Oo
Ich dachte immer das wären unterschiedliche Signale? FF beim Lenkrad ist ja nicht nur bloße Vibration sondern simuliert die Bewegungen eines Lenkrades (Druck beim Gegenlenken).


----------



## Bonkic (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: XBOX 360-Zephyr- Jetzt doch mit HDMI!*



			
				LordMephisto am 06.01.2007 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die wirklich kommt, würde ich mich als Käufer der V1 aber mächtig verarscht vorkommen



du sagst es, deshalb glaub ich auch nicht wirklich dran - zumindest nicht an der grösseren hdd ( die sich ohnehin jeder freak selbst einbauen könnte ) und dem hdmi- out (65nm cpu ist ja nix neues) . 

vielleicht wirds irgendwann mal `ne limitierte luxusausführung mit internem hddvd- lw und hdmi geben, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass microsoft so dumm ist und noch eine dritte version der xbox zum elektro- discounter ins regal stellt.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: XBOX 360-Zephyr- Jetzt doch mit HDMI!*



			
				Bonkic am 06.01.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 06.01.2007 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hier gibts auch ein video dazu.  
http://www.xbox-scene.com/xbox1data/sep/EEylpyZkVpwzemjZKk.php

 ...

sieht  doch sehr realistisch aus. aber verarscht würde ich mir auch nur dann vorkommen, wenn der preis bei dieser version stimmen würde. wenn das ding dann 600€ kostet, können die es behalten. dann stell ich mir lieber noch ne ps3 neben meinen 360


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: XBOX 360-Zephyr- Jetzt doch mit HDMI!*



			
				LordMephisto am 06.01.2007 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> JohnCarpenter am 05.01.2007 20:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum? Was haben alle an HDMI gefressen?


----------



## LordMephisto (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: XBOX 360-Zephyr- Jetzt doch mit HDMI!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.01.2007 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Was haben alle an HDMI gefressen?


Nicht nur wegen HDMI, sondern eher wegen der größeren Festplatte, dem insgesamt halt besseren Paket.
Natürlich vorausgesetzt die kommt wie dort angedeutet zum gleichen Preis wie die V1.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: XBOX 360-Zephyr- Jetzt doch mit HDMI!*



			
				LordMephisto am 06.01.2007 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 06.01.2007 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hättest also in den ganzen Jahren nach dem Release der Xbox 360 nie mit einer größeren Festplatte gerechnet? :-o Selbst wenn das Video und CO ein Fake ist, eine größere Platte kommt ganz sicher. Die Frage ist nur wann.

Wenn es um das "Gesamtpacket" geht, dann kann man sich ja auch jetzt schon verarscht vorkommen. Vor 12 Monaten gab es für 399€ nur die Konsole und jetzt bekommt man für etwa den gleichen Preis (+ event. Aufpreis von 20-30€) zwei bis drei Spiele, ein zweites Gamepad und mitunter noch einen WLAN Adapter dazu.


----------



## LordMephisto (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: XBOX 360-Zephyr- Jetzt doch mit HDMI!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.01.2007 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hättest also in den ganzen Jahren nach dem Release der Xbox 360 nie mit einer größeren Festplatte gerechnet? :-o Selbst wenn das Video und CO ein Fake ist, eine größere Platte kommt ganz sicher. Die Frage ist nur wann.


Ich sag, es kommt auf den Preis an. Wenn die für 499€ auf den Markt kommt und ich kann mir die größere Platte als V1 Besitzer einzelnd für sagen wir 80€ kaufen, dann ist das OK. Die News suggeriert aber das die V2 zum gleichen Preis auf den Markt kommt. Für Neukäufer natürlich Klasse, für Vorbesitzer natürlich nicht schön. Man kann da verschiedener Ansicht sein, ich aber würde das nicht so toll finden.



> Wenn es um das "Gesamtpacket" geht, dann kann man sich ja auch jetzt schon verarscht vorkommen. Vor 12 Monaten gab es für 399€ nur die Konsole und jetzt bekommt man für etwa den gleichen Preis (+ event. Aufpreis von 20-30€) zwei bis drei Spiele, ein zweites Gamepad und mitunter noch einen WLAN Adapter dazu.


Das sind aber Pakete die meistens Händler schnüren.


----------



## Moejoe82 (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: XBOX 360-Zephyr- Jetzt doch mit HDMI!*



			
				LordMephisto am 06.01.2007 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag, es kommt auf den Preis an. Wenn die für 499€ auf den Markt kommt und ich kann mir die größere Platte als V1 Besitzer einzelnd für sagen wir 80€ kaufen, dann ist das OK. Die News suggeriert aber das die V2 zum gleichen Preis auf den Markt kommt. Für Neukäufer natürlich Klasse, für Vorbesitzer natürlich nicht schön. Man kann da verschiedener Ansicht sein, ich aber würde das nicht so toll finden.



Natürlich ist es für den ein oder  anderen ärgerlich wenn er sich eine Konsole kauft und ein paar Tage später eine Preissenkung, oder neue Hardwarerevision bekannt gegeben wird, aber sowas ist nunmal nicht zu vermeiden. Ist ja auch nicht so, daß man bei einer Konsole unbedingt eine 120 Gb-Festplatte haben muss, zum spielen wird auch in Zukunft, für alle Spiele eine 20 GB Festplatte reichen.

Eigentlich macht M$ nichts anderes als den Preis zu senken und dafür eine teurere, neue Version herauszubringen. Genau so, wie wenn ich eine Geforce XY Pro für 400 EUR auf den Markt bringe und ein Jahr später für 400 EUR eine XY XT, mit höherer Taktrate und mehr Speicher bringe...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: XBOX 360-Zephyr- Jetzt doch mit HDMI!*



			
				Moejoe82 am 06.01.2007 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich macht M$ nichts anderes als den Preis zu senken und dafür eine teurere, neue Version herauszubringen. Genau so, wie wenn ich eine Geforce XY Pro für 400 EUR auf den Markt bringe und ein Jahr später für 400 EUR eine XY XT, mit höherer Taktrate und mehr Speicher bringe...


Wobei sich am eigentlichen Gerät j(Xbox 360) a nix ändert und im Gegensatz zur höher getakteten Graka die "neue Box" nicht schneller ist.. Beim Nintendo DS könnte ich Kritik ja durchaus verstehen, da u.a. das Display *merklich* verbessert wurde.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Januar 2007)

*AW: XBOX 360-Zephyr- Jetzt doch mit HDMI!*



			
				LordMephisto am 06.01.2007 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 06.01.2007 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ärgern würde man sich auf jeden Fall.  ABER selbst wenn jetzt für 399 nun eine Box mit 120 GB Platte im Laden stehen würde. Hätte man die Box vor z.B. einem Jahr zum Release gekauft, dann hätte man da ne ganze Ecke mehr zahlen dürfen. Hardware wird eben mit der Zeit preiswerter. MS nutzt dies dann scheinbar, um den Preis konstant zu halten, aber die Ausstattung zu verbessern.
Könnte mir somit durchaus vorstellen, dass die Core Version nun die alte Premium wird und die neue Premium beinhaltet die 120 GB und CO.
Und als Erstkäufer hat man ja durchaus den Vorteil genossen und konnte schon über ein Jahr XBox 360 spielen.  Sicherlich ärgerlich für Leute, die sich erst vor wenigen Tagen eine Box gekauft haben Wobei die ja - beim richtigen Händler gekauft - mehr für 399€ bekommen haben bzw. ab etwa 320€ in den Genuss der Box kommen konnten.

Nachtrag: Auch beim Wii kann man sich „verarscht“ fühlen. Scheinbar kommt demnächst ein kabelloser Nunchuck und ne Wii Version mit DVD Abspielmöglichkeit wurde ja auch schon angekündigt. Nicht zu vergessen Sony mit der PS 3. Soll ja demnächst eine multimedial erweitere PS 3 in die Läden.


----------



## undergrounderX (7. Januar 2007)

*AW: XBOX 360-Zephyr- Jetzt doch mit HDMI!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.01.2007 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag: Auch beim Wii kann man sich „verarscht“ fühlen. Scheinbar kommt demnächst ein kabelloser Nunchuck und ne Wii Version mit DVD Abspielmöglichkeit wurde ja auch schon angekündigt. Nicht zu vergessen Sony mit der PS 3. Soll ja demnächst eine multimedial erweitere PS 3 in die Läden.



Möglicherweise wird  die DvD Funktion mit einem Update realisiert,d.h. keine neue Version der Konsole. 
Zumal die Geschichte noch immer nicht bestätigt ist.Was auch zu verstehen ist von Nintendos Seite. Wäre unklug mitten in der Verkaufsphase sowas bekannt zu geben. 

Und das kabellose Nunchuck ist doch ganz normal   
Für den Gamecube gab es zuerst auch nur ein Controller mit Kabel und später kam ein Wireless Controller. 
Ich fühl mich nicht verarscht wenn * Zubehör* verbessert wird,solange die Konsole gleich bleibt. 

Ich kauf mir sicherlich nicht alle 1-2 Jahre eine neue Konsole . 
MS kann doch nicht eine verbuggte Konsole dahinstellen und sagen:
"_Tja die wird ab und zu viel zu heiss und ist so laut wie nen Staubsauger,aber keine Angst in einem Jahr kommen wir dann mit der Version ohne Bugs und Fehler,bis dahin schicken sie die konsolen einfach kostenpflichtig bei uns ein_"


----------



## Bonkic (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: XBOX 360-Zephyr- Jetzt doch mit HDMI!*

ich halte grundsätzlich rein gar nix davon, etwas an der leistungsfähigkeit einer konsole zu ändern/ zu verbessern.

*wer das tut hat meiner meinung nach  nicht verstanden, was eine konsole ausmacht.*

dass verbesserte produktionsverfahren genutzt werden (um die kosten zu senken etc. ) , oder per firmware- update zusätzliche optionen hinzugefügt werden, ist allerdings nicht zu beanstanden.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Januar 2007)

*CES :  IPTV für XBox360 / PS 3 kommt wohl im März nach Europa*



> In his keynote speech at CES, Microsoft Chairman Bill Gates said the company would offer an Xbox 360 game console that doubles as a set-top box for its fledgling Internet Protocol TV.
> 
> (IPTV) service, which delivers high-quality video over Internet networks.





> Tretton said North America is Sony's largest video game market and the company's focus during the PS3 launch. He added Sony would make up Japan supplies during this year and said the European PS3 launch -- slated for March -- remained on track.
> 
> "We're equally strong in all three markets. We can't afford to sacrifice any one of them," Tretton said.



_reuters_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: CES :  IPTV für XBox360 & Zahlen*

Zum IP-TV: Pressemeldung
In Deutschland ist die Telekom der MS Partner geworden. Zu den anfallenden Kosten wurden allerdings noch keine Angaben gemacht.
Hier ein Video zu IPTV

Noch einige Zahlen von der CES-Rede:
# Es wurden bis Ende 2006 etwa 10.4 Millionen Xbox 360 weltweit verkauft. Fast eine halbe Million mehr als erwartet. 
# Die Xbox 360 gibt es in 37 Ländern.
# Insgesamt gibt es bereits 160 Spiele. Bis Ende 2007 sollen es 300 sein.
# Es gibt 5 Millionen Xbox Live Mitglieder
# Gears of War wurde mehr als 2,7 Millionen mal verkauft


----------



## Bonkic (10. Januar 2007)

*Nix Zephyr*



> Microsoft game developer group boss Chris Satchell has addressed recent rumours of revised HDMI-enabled Xbox 360 hardware, saying that the remixed console is simply an "experimentation".
> 
> Photographs of the new hardware appeared on the internet at the end of last week, showing an additional HDMI port on the rear of the console - there was also talk of a 120GB HDD being on the cards.
> 
> ...



_cvg_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Januar 2007)

*Vermischte News*



> Gradius & Coded Arms: Stoppt Konami fünf PS3-Projekte?
> 
> 10.01.07 - Konami soll die Arbeit an fünf PS3-Spielen angeblich eingestellt haben. Das schreibt die Famitsu. Demnach sollen folgende Projekte wohl nicht mehr erscheinen:
> 
> ...





> Famitsu: Konami stoppt zwei Wii-Spiele
> 
> 10.01.07 - Laut der Erscheinungsliste in der neuesten Famitsu hat Konami die Arbeiten an einem Action/Adventure und einem Rollenspiel eingestellt. Die Projekte hatten niemals einen Namen, nur das Genre wurde von Konami bei ihrer Ankündigung angegeben.
> 
> Von Konami liegt noch keine offizielle Stellungnahme oder Bestätigung vor.





> John Carmack von id kommentiert PS3 und Xbox 360
> 
> 10.01.07 - John Carmack von id Software hat sich im Gespräch mit GameInformer über die PS3- und Xbox 360-Hardware geäußert.
> 
> ...





> MotorStorm unterstützt kein 1080p
> 
> 11.01.07 - Das Rennspiel MotorStorm Click Picture wird keine 1080p-Darstellung unterstützen. Das bestätigte Sony CEA gegenüber 1up.
> 
> Die Auflösung wird in der US-Version bei 720p liegen, während die Bildrate 30 fps beträgt.





> Klage gegen Sony, Microsoft und Nintendo wegen Patentverletzung
> 
> 11.01.07 - Die amerikanische Firma Fenner Investments hat Sony, Microsoft und Nintendo wegen Verletzung eines Patents hinsichtlich eines 'Joystick Port Interface' verklagt.
> 
> ...



Gamefront.de


----------



## Bonkic (11. Januar 2007)

*Der Todesstoss ? - Keine Pornos auf PS 3.*



> Im Moment findet in den USA die die größte "Adult-Messe" der Welt statt.
> Natürlich wollen auch die Porno-Machern mit der Zeit gehen und für hochauflösendes Filmvergnügen sorgen. Mit Digital Playground setzt eine der mächtigsten Produktionsfirmen aber komplett auf das HD-DVD Format, welches u.a. von der X-Box 360 unterstützt wird
> 
> Als Begründung gab Digital Playground an, dass Sony der Firma keine Blu-Ray Lizenz für Adult-Streifen geben möchte



_gamaxx ua_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Januar 2007)

*US Verkaufszahlen*

*Hardwareverkaufszahlen*

```
Nintendo DS		1.600.000	9.200.000
PlayStation 2		1.400.000	37.100.000
Xbox 360		1.100.000	4.500.000
PlayStation Portable	953.200		6.700.000
Gameboy Advance		850.700		35.100.000
Wii			604.200		1.100.000
PlayStation 3		490.700		687.300
```


*Software Top 10 Dezember*

```
GEARS OF WAR				Xbox 360	815.700
GUITAR HERO 2 Bundle			PS2		805.200
MADDEN NFL 07				PS2		737.100
LEGEND OF ZELDA: TWILIGHT PRINCESS	GC		532.900
LEGEND OF ZELDA: TWILIGHT PRINCESS	Wii		519.200
WWE SMACKDOWN VS. RAW 2007		PS2		484.500
NEW SUPER MARIO BROS.			NDS		427.500
CALL OF DUTY 3				Xbox 360	410.800
YOSHI'S ISLAND 2			NDS		407.200
CALL OF DUTY 3				PS2		365.300
```

*Software 2006 – Gesamt*

```
MADDEN NFL 07				PS2		2.800.000
NEW SUPER MARIO BROS.			NDS		2.000.000
GEARS OF WAR				Xbox 360	1.800.000
KINGDOM HEARTS II			PS2		1.700.000
GUITAR HERO 2 Bundle			PS2		1.300.000
FINAL FANTASY XII			PS2		1.300.000
BRAIN AGE: TRAIN YOUR BRAIN		NDS		1.100.000
MADDEN NFL 07				Xbox 360	1.100.000
GHOST RECON: ADVANCED WARFIGHTER	Xbox 360	1.000.000
NCAA FOOTBALL 07			PS2		1.000.000
```

*Zubehör – Top 10 2006*

```
WIRELESS CONTROLLER		Xbox 360	823.800
REMOTE CONTROLLER		Wii		646.700
NUNCHUK CONTROLLER		Wii		497.100
8 MEG MEMORY CARD		PS2		474.800
SIXAXIS WIRELESS CONTROLLER	PS3		336.000
MEMORY CARD 8 MEG		PS2		286.000
DUAL SHOCK2 CONTL		PS2/PS		263.400
BLUE DL SH2 CNTL		PS2/PS		245.200
PLAY & CHARGE KIT		Xbox 360	224.600
CORDLESS ACTION CNTLR		PS2		219.900
```



*Japan Verkaufszahlen*


```
1. Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker	NDS	266.827		860.820
2. Wii Sports			Wii	166.011		732.719
3. Wii Play			Wii	141.702		664.512
4. New Super Mario Bros.	NDS	128.211		3.986.506
5. General Knowledge Training	NDS	109.752		1.063.093
6. Brain Age 2			NDS	99.320		3.805.787
7. Animal Crossing: Wild World	NDS	94.917		3.843.832
8. Pokemon Diamond		NDS	94.370		2.479.819
9. Kirby Squeek Squad		NDS	93.522		836.588
10. Pokemon Pearl		NDS	78.398		2.054.443
11. NDS - Mario Kart DS
12. NDS - Jump Ultimate Stars
13. Wii - DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2 
14. Wii - Wario Ware Smooth Moves
15. NDS - Brain Training
16. PSP - Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops
17. Wii - Zelda Twilight Princess
18. NDS - Oshare Majô Love & Berry
19. PS2 - Yakuza 2
20. NDS - Kanji Test
21. NDS - Tamagotchi 2
22. NDS - DS Menu Collection
23. NDS - English Training
24. Wii - Pokémon Battle Revolution
25. PSP - Tales of the World: Radiant Mythology
26. PS2 - Seiken Densetsu 4
27. PS2 - Yakuza (The Best)
28. PS2 - Momotarô Dentetsu
29. NDS - Magic Taizen
30. NDS - Tetris DS
```


Consolewars.de/gamefront.de


----------



## Bonkic (12. Januar 2007)

*AW: US Verkaufszahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.01.2007 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Gameboy Advance		850.700		35.100.000




immer wieder beeindruckend, wie gut der alte gba in usa noch läuft.


----------



## Blue_Ace (13. Januar 2007)

*Gerücht*

Neuestes Gerücht in der Gerüchteküche:

*
Microsoft hat Capcom gekauft!*


http://www.looki.de/games/microsoft-news-49931.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gerücht*



			
				Blue_Ace am 13.01.2007 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Neuestes Gerücht in der Gerüchteküche:
> 
> *
> Microsoft hat Capcom gekauft!*
> ...



Nö


> Capcom: “It’s a 3-year-old rumor, most likely refueled by our recent spate of 360 titles,”


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Januar 2007)

*1up: 'Ein Crysis-Spiel soll für Xbox 360 kommen'*

*1up: 'Ein Crysis-Spiel soll für Xbox 360 kommen'*


> 14.01.07 - Im Podcast 1up Yours sprechen die Redakteure über den Shooter Crysis Click Picture von Crytek für den PC. Bei Laufzeit 22:00 bestätigen sie auch eine Version für die Xbox 360.
> 
> Es handelt sich nicht um die Umsetzung der PC-Version: Das Xbox 360-Crysis Click Picture soll eine völlig andere Geschichte besitzen, aber im selben Universum handeln - ähnlich wie damals Far Cry: Instincts.
> 
> ...



Gamefront.de


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: 1up: 'Ein Crysis-Spiel soll für Xbox 360 kommen'*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.01.2007 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> *1up: 'Ein Crysis-Spiel soll für Xbox 360 kommen'*
> 
> 
> > 14.01.07 - Im Podcast 1up Yours sprechen die Redakteure über den Shooter Crysis Click Picture von Crytek für den PC. Bei Laufzeit 22:00 bestätigen sie auch eine Version für die Xbox 360.
> ...


Eine Adaptierung war ja eigentlich vorhersehbar. Schließlich macht man mit solchen großen Namen im Multiplattformsektor ordentlich Kohle. Fraglich nur warum CryTek permanent so ein Theater um eine Bestätigung bzw. Dementierung macht, ein einfaches "Ja, eine Adaption kommt für die Box, ist aber nicht so wie die PC-Version" hätte im Vorfeld viele Spinnereien und Flamekriege verhindern können. 

Zwar gibt es, wie geschrieben, keine offizielle Bestätigung, aber zweifelt hier tatsächlich jemand an einer Version speziell für die Box? Schließlich ist EA der Publisher. Und das Umsetzung von Markennamen auf möglichst viele Systeme ist fast schon Firmenphilosophie.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: 1up: 'Ein Crysis-Spiel soll für Xbox 360 kommen'*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.01.2007 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar gibt es, wie geschrieben, keine offizielle Bestätigung, aber zweifelt hier tatsächlich jemand an einer Version speziell für die Box? Schließlich ist EA der Publisher. Und das Umsetzung von Markennamen auf möglichst viele Systeme ist fast schon Firmenphilosophie.


Sehe ich ganz genauso.
Aber scheinbar haben manche ein Problem, wenn ein Game auch für eine andere Plattform erscheint. Man schaue sich nur den entsprechenden Newsthread an. Wenn die PC Version gut wird, dann kann es PC Spielern doch egal sein, was mit einer eventuellen Konsolenversion wird. Aber manche Leute kann man nicht verstehen.


----------



## LordMephisto (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: 1up: 'Ein Crysis-Spiel soll für Xbox 360 kommen'*

Hier sind Bilder von The Godfather: The Don's Edition, welches laut Gamefront im März 2007 kommen soll. Das wäre dann also zum Release der PS3:
http://www.gfdata.de/archiv01-2007-gamefront/2660.html

Ist die Newsmeldung bei Gamefront einfach falsch, oder vielleicht schlecht formuliert? Ich bin bei leibe kein Grafikfetischist , aber das ist nicht wirklich Next Gen Optik oder?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: 1up: 'Ein Crysis-Spiel soll für Xbox 360 kommen'*



			
				LordMephisto am 15.01.2007 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier sind Bilder von The Godfather: The Don's Edition, welches laut Gamefront im März 2007 kommen soll. Das wäre dann also zum Release der PS3:
> http://www.gfdata.de/archiv01-2007-gamefront/2660.html
> 
> Ist die Newsmeldung bei Gamefront einfach falsch, oder vielleicht schlecht formuliert? Ich bin bei leibe kein Grafikfetischist , *aber das ist nicht wirklich Next Gen Optik oder?*


Was erwartest du von einem EA Port?  Die 360 Fassung sah doch auch schon so gruselig aus. Da soll eben zumindest ein kleiner Teil der 40 Millionen Entwicklungskosten wieder eingespielt werden.


----------



## LordMephisto (15. Januar 2007)

*AW: 1up: 'Ein Crysis-Spiel soll für Xbox 360 kommen'*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.01.2007 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Was erwartest du von einem EA Port?  *Die 360 Fassung sah doch auch schon so gruselig aus*. Da soll eben zumindest ein kleiner Teil der 40 Millionen Entwicklungskosten wieder eingespielt werden.


Tatsächlich? Ok, das relativiert meine Gedanken das es sich um einen Fehler von Gamefront handelt. Ich dachte die hätten ausversehen PS2 Screens verlinkt


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. Januar 2007)

*Ghostbusters Spiel für XB360, PS3, PC oder gar nur PS2?*

Eigentlich keine News im herkömmlichen Sinn, eher nur ein kleines Webfundstück. Folgender Link führt zu einem kleinen Video, das zweifellos mit der Marke "Ghostbusters" assoziiert werden kann. Gezeigt wird ein Geisterjäger der in New York einige Kreaturen im Stil der Kinofilme einfängt, und anschließend eine Interview-Szene aus dem zweiten Kinofilm rezitiert. Die Qualität des Videos ist leider ziemlich mau, aber für mich als alten Ghostbusterfan ist das sehr interessantes Material! Vielleicht hat ja jemand bereits konkrete Informationen zum Spiel, falls es überhaupt kommen sollte.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Januar 2007)

*vermischte News*

*Neue Videos zu Halo 3*
Drei YouTube-Videos aus dem MP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Yf1M0c6rS0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwJNE7u8mqE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=badZcE5RdtU
AUßerdem neue Bilder klick

xbox-archive.de

*Über 50.000 verkaufte Wii in Australien*

15.01.07 - Nintendo hat mehr als 50.000 Wii in Australien im Dezember 2006 verkaufen können; die Konsole kam am 07.12.06 auf den M


*Europa: Nintendo verkauft über 700.000 Wii im Dezember / Weitere Wii- und NDS-Verkaufszahlen*

15.01.07 - Nintendo gibt bekannt, dass fast 200.000 Wii in Großbritannien im Weihnachtsgeschäft verkauft wurden. Das geht aus Erhebungen von Chart Track hervor, die Konsole kam am 08.12.06 auf den Markt.

In Europa konnte sich Wii im Dezember 2006 mehr als 700.000 Mal verkaufen. Im selben Monat wurden über 500.000 The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess verkauft; somit besitzen das Spiel mehr als 70 Prozent aller Wii-Kunden.

Wii Play konnte sich 320.000 Mal bis heute verkaufen, das 45 Prozent aller Wii-Besitzer haben.

Die Verkäufe des Nintendo DS lagen im Dezember bei 500.000 Einheiten in Großbritannien und bei insgesamt 1,7 Mio. Einheiten in Europa. Das ist die höchste Menge, die jemals in einem Monat seit Markteinführung des Handhelds im März 2005 erreicht wurde.


*Softwarcharts aus England*
Klick


*Gran Turismo HD Concept über 300.000 Mal heruntergeladen*

16.01.07 - Sony gibt bekannt, dass Gran Turismo HD Concept Click Picture über 300.000 Mal in den ersten zwanzig Tagen nach Veröffentlichung in den USA und Japan heruntergeladen wurde. Das kostenlose Spiel wurde am 24.12.06 im PlayStation Store veröffentlicht.


*PS3-Auslieferungsmenge: 1 Mio. in Japan, 2 Mio. weltweit*

16.01.07 - Sony gibt bekannt, dass bis heute 1 Mio. PS3 an den Handel in Japan ausgeliefert wurden. Die Konsole kam am 11.11.06 auf den Markt.

Damit liegt Sony etwa zwei Wochen hinter seinem Auslieferungsziel, das man ursprünglich bereits Ende Dezember 2006 erreichen wollte. Die Durchverkaufsmenge liegt laut Media Create bei 527.462 Einheiten (Stand: 07.01.07).

Weltweit wurden bislang 2 Mio. Einheiten der PS3 an den Handel ausgeliefert; Sony hält an seinem Ziel fest, bis März 2007 weltweit 6 Mio. Konsolen auszuliefern.

KBC Securities Analyst Hiroshi Kamide erklärte gegenüber Reuters, dass nur etwas mehr als 3 Mio. PS3 weltweit bis März 2007 verkauft werden. Seine Prognose begründet er mit dem hohen Preis der Konsole und zu wenig Spielen: 'Der größte Faktor ist der hohe Preis. Es ist für die Kunden schwer zu verstehen, warum sie so viel für das Produkt bezahlen sollen.'

Nomura Securities, Japans größter Finanzdienleister, senkte seine Prognose der Auslieferungsmenge für 2007/08 von 16 Mio. auf 10 Mio. Einheiten und für 2008/09 von 18 Mio. auf 11 Mio. Einheiten.

Auf Seiten der Software konnten insgesamt 5 Mio. Spiele von Sony und seinen Lizenznehmern bis Dezember 2006 in Japan und den USA ausgeliefert werden. Bis heute sind über 500.000 Nutzer in den beiden Territorien online gegangen, um zu spielen, Nachrichten auszutauschen oder Video Chat zu betreiben.

gamefront.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Januar 2007)

*Crysis*

Es ist ein hin und her mit dem Game...

*Crysis auf Xbox 360 - Electronic Arts widerspricht*

17.01.07 - Vor drei Tagen berichtete 1up im Podcast 1up Yours, dass Crytek an einem Crysis Click Picture-Spiel für die Xbox 360 arbeiten würde. Es sei keine Umsetzung der PC-Version, sondern ein völlig neuer Teil (ähnlich wie Far Cry: Instincts).

Nachdem Crytek die Meldung bislang nicht bestätigt hatte, äußert sich heute Electronic Arts zum 1up Podcast. Wie der Publisher gegenüber Shacknews mitteilt, sei der Bericht falsch und wilde Spekulation - derzeit würde Crytek an nichts derartigem arbeiten.

In der Game Informer sagte Crytek-Präsident und -CEO Cevat Yerli in einem Interview über eine Konsolenumsetzung von Crysis Click Picture: 'Dafür besteht keine Möglichkeit.'

Gamefront.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Januar 2007)

*Vermischte News*

*Bekanntgabe der Europa-Markteinführung am 23.01.07?*
17.01.07 - Das halboffizielle PlayStation Blog ThreeSpeech.com schreibt, dass Sony den Termin der europäischen PS3-Markteinführung angeblich am nächsten Dienstag (23.01.07) bekanntgeben will.


*Lionhead zeigt Bilder der Fable 2 Engine*
18.01.07 - Lionhead hat auf seiner Website drei Bilder der Fable 2-Engine veröffentlicht; die Bilder repräsentieren nicht das fertige Spiel.

Lionhead schreibt, dass Wasser in der Welt von Fable 2 vorhanden sein wird, mit dem der Spieler einiges anstellen kann. Genaues will man erst während oder nach der Game Developers Conference im März 2007 bekantgegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Hellgate: London auch für Xbox 360?*
18.01.07 - Zach Karlsson, Director of Business Development bei Namco Bandai, hat nicht ausgeschlossen, dass das Action RPG Hellgate: London Click Picture (PC) auch für die Xbox 360 erscheinen könnte. Das sagte Karlsson gegenüber Next-Gen.biz.



*Warhawk PAL Termin*
18.01.07 - Das halboffizielle PlayStation Blog ThreeSpeech.com meldet, dass das Actionspiel Warhawk von Sony im Juni 2007 in Europa auf den Markt kommen wird.



*Neue Details und Bilder zu Mercenaries 2: World in Flames*
18.01.07 - 1up hat weitere Einzelheiten zum Actionspiel Mercenaries 2: World in Flames Click Picture von Pandemic veröffentlicht. Ergänzend zu bereits bekannten Infos, alles Neue in der Zusammenfassung:

- Die Charaktere sollen deutlich mehr Tiefe und Persönlichkeit haben als im ersten Teil. Pandemic hat festgestellt, dass die meisten Spieler die wichtigsten Charaktere von Mercenaries (PS2, Xbox) nur noch als 'der Amerikaner, die Frau und der Schwede' in Erinnerung haben.

Deshalb konzentriert sich das Team darauf, für die Charaktere Hintergrundgeschichten zu schaffen und ihre Motivationsgründe offenzulegen.

- Die Städte sollen lebendiger und realistischer gestaltet werden. Director Cameron Brown sagt, dass es sich bei der Next Generaition eher so anfühlt, als wenn man aus dem Fenster einer echten Stadt schaut, anstatt in einem Spiel herumzufahren.

Da Mercenaries 2 Click Picture diesmal in einer bevölkerten Region statt in einer Militärzone handelt, sollen die Zivilisten größeren Einfluss auf das Spielprinzip haben: Sie können beeinflussen, wie viel Zugang man zu Teilen der Spielwelt hat oder welche Aufträge man annimmt. Manche Leute versuchen auch, den Spieler von seinen Vorhaben abzuhalten.

- Kollateralschäden abseits vom Primärziel können sich auf die Auftraggeber auswirken und entscheiden, ob diese noch mit dem Spieler zusammenarbeiten wollen. Ferner wirken sie sich auf verfügbare Missionen aus.

- Bislang gab es zwei Zustände für Gebäude und Vehikel: Sie waren entweder zerstört oder in Ordnung. Jetzt gibt es weitaus mehr Abstufungen und solche Objekte lassen sich stückenweise zerstören: Einzelne Teile von Gebäuden zerfallen durch Waffeneinsatz, Räder, Türen und Scheiben an Vehikeln werden zerstört.

- Ein neues Vehikel ist ein Harrier, bei dem es sich um einen senkrecht startenden Kampfjet aus Großbritannien handelt.

- Die künstliche Intelligenz reagiert realistisch und zieht aus Handlungen in Echtzeit Rückschlüsse. Beispiel: Der Spieler landet einen Helikopter und rennt auf einen KI-Soldaten zu. Der Soldat wird den Spieler sehen und als Bedrohung einstufen.

Anschließend sieht er den Helikopter und erkennt ihn als mögliches Werkzeug, das er gegen den Spieler einsetzen könnte. Dann berücksichtigt er Faktoren wie die Nähe des Spielers, den Helikopter und andere befreundete Soldaten, rechnet hoch, wohin der Spieler gehen könnte und entscheidet dann, ob er einfach nur angreift oder zu dem gelandeten Helikopter geht.

- Es gibt ein Echtzeit-Schatten-System. Dadurch ist es z.B. möglich, dass die Schatten von einem Rotor auch auf dem Helikopter selbst zu sehen sind.

- Die Physik-Engine wirkt sich auf die Spielmechanik aus: Wenn der Spieler mit einem Helikopter auf einen Wolkenkratzer mit Raketen schießt, wird das Gebäude wirklichkeitsgetreu zerfertzt - egal, aus welcher Richtung, Höhe oder aus welchem Winkel geschossen wird.

Ebenso wird die strukturelle Integrität des Gebäudes berücksichtigt: Konzentriert sich der Spieler auf einen Bereich des Gebäudes, wird es dort auch einstürzen. Vielleicht kippt sogar der ganze Wolkenkratzer um.

Dazu fallen Steine und Fassadenteile herab, die parkende Autos beschädigen. Vom Fahrzeug wegfliegende Teile können wiederum einen vorbeigehenden Passanten verletzen.

- Eine der Fraktionen, für die man Aufträge erledigen kann, ist die Unterwelt. Dazu gehörte im Vorgänger die russische Mafia, diesmal soll's u.a. Drogenkartelle geben.


_Gamefront_



*Xbox360: Lost Planet Verkaufszahlen*

Bereits vor kurzem gab Capcom bekannt, dass man an den Handel mehr als 1 Million Einheiten von Lost Planet: Extreme Condition versandt hätte. Nun gesellen sich auch die ersten Durchverkaufszahlen dazu. Angeblich hat man die gesamte Auslieferungsmenge von 1 Million Exemplaren bereits verkauft.

Lost Planet ist nach dem Millionenseller Dead Rising nun das nächste Erfolgsspiel aus dem Hause Capcom, welches für die Xbox 360 erschienen ist. Die Entscheidung die Xbox 360 besser zu unterstützen, scheint sich für das japanische Unternehmen mehr und mehr auszuzahlen.


*Xbox360: BioWare setzt auf Episodeninhalte*

BioWares CEO Ray Muzyka (Mass Effect, K.o.t.o.R, Jade Empire) hat gegenüber CVG erläutert, dass das Unternehmen sich in der Zukunft verstärkt auf episodische Inhalte konzentrieren möchte und schon große Pläne für downloadbare Inhalte zu angekündigten Spielen wie Mass Effect habe.


* Xbox360: Mercenaries 2 bestätigt?*
Am Ende eines IGN Interviews mit Entwickler Pandemic, bei dem es um NextGen Grafik geht, wird die Aussage getroffen, dass Mercenaries 2: World in Flames auch für die Xbox 360 erscheinen wird. Bereits zuvor gab es genügend Hinweise darauf, dass sich das Spiel vielleicht auch für die Xbox 360 in der Entwicklung befinden könnte. Eine offizielle Ankündigung gibt es allerdings noch nicht.
Our thanks to the team at Pandemic for giving up their time to share some candid remarks on a few burning questions. Keep an eye out for their next release, Mercenaries 2, coming to Xbox 360 and PS3, as well as some cool announcements in the coming months.

_xbox-archiv.de_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Januar 2007)

*Japan Verkaufszahlen Hardware*


```
System			Verkft.	Vorw.	2007	Total
Wii			93.708	195.331	289.039	1.208.682
Nintendo DS Lite	89.287	344.878	434.165	7.857.489
PlayStation Portable	48.804	118.186	166.990	4.699.119
PlayStation 3		25.531	69.944	95.475	553.033
PlayStation 2		22.663	52.037	74.700	20.229.559
Xbox 360		9.035	18.235	27.270	291.972
Gameboy Micro		1.959	3.311	5.270	565.200
Gameboy Advance SP	1.547	2.364	3.911	5.918.951
GameCube		611	1.258	1.869	4.171.337
Gameboy Advance		79	57	136	8.823.245
Nintendo DS		41	75	116	6.582.471
```

gamefront.de

Schon heftig, wenn man sich die Zahlen der PS 3 ansieht. Produktionsprobleme können es doch eigentlich nicht mehr sein und laut Sony wurden doch 2 Millionen Geräte an den Handel (Weltweit) ausgeliefert und dann dümpelt das System bei etwa mehr als 500K in Japan rum.
Was muss da gerade in dem einen oder anderen Entwicklerstudio los sein bei solchen Zahlen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Januar 2007)

*PS 3 und Blu-Ray*



> Speaking with EGM, a paper magazine, Bethesda Software's Todd Howard commented on the upcoming PS3 version of Oblivion:
> 
> "Drive speed matters more to me [than capacity], and Blu-ray is slower."
> 
> *The developer is apparently duplicating critical data on the Blu-ray disc in order to fill up all the unused space, which improves load times for the game.* Tests have shown that load times on the PS3 could be slightly slower than those on the Xbox 360, which has lead the developer to using data duplication techniques to improve the PS3's performance.


http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=13711

So, kann man also auch die Disk füllen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Januar 2007)

*PS3: Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots*


```
Interview mit Hideo Kojima über MGS4
```

*GP*: _I'd first like to thank you for taking the time to meet us, it's a great pleasure. Obviously MGS4 looked fantastic at the show. The gameplay and the trailer looked very promising.
So I thought we open up with some questions concerning the storyline of MGS4._

[Kojima grins and chuckles.]


*GP*: _We were looking at various influences and inspirations to the storylines. Have any of the recent events in the Middle East inspired the storyline in MGS 4?_

*Kojima*: The Middle East is just an entry to the storyline, and this time Snake travels all around the world, so it's not necessarily just the Middle East.

Well of course, since the setting is in the Middle East, to that extent, I've been influenced by what is happening today in the world. From a gameplay point of view, many first-person shooters -- the new titles -- will be set in the Middle East, so I have deliberately set the first setting in the Middle East because I want to first show an FPS [influence]...but actually, it is not. At the beginning you may feel it is based on the same old FPS scenarios, but actually it is not and that is deliberately so.

And also, the key concept of MGS 4 is of course "espionage in the battlefield." Meaning, what is a battlefield to people these days? It is of course the Middle East. Therefore we have put that message in. When I was young and I thought about war, it was always about the 1970s and Vietnam. Jungle warfare. Now it's different for everybody. So that is of course an influence, because we have set [MGS4's environment] closer to what the real-life war is.


*GP*: _On a similar note, the game has a grittier, more realistic feel. It seems as though many of the characters are gearing up for war -- even Meryl! Is this your vision of World War III?_

*Kojima*: Actually at first, yes. I kind of had that vision in mind. Because in the past Metal Gear series, it was just like battles popped up here and there. But this time, it's the last entry in the series, the finale. We thought that we needed to scale up the whole storyline, so of course World War III was the vision there. Snake cannot go into outer space, you know, to make the story scale bigger. However, my thinking was that warfare was not going in that direction, so the direction we took was Private Military Companies (PMCs) or people fighting for other countries. So it's not actually a World War III, but it is in that direction.

Also, I put at little sarcasm there. Though the theme this time is geared towards a big war, it's not a typical war that we've experienced. In World War I or World War II, countries allied together and fought against other countries that allied together. There's a war economy that exists [in MGS4's world], meaning that it is a war about companies versus companies, almost. So that's a hidden sarcasm that we put in.


*GP*: _Concerning the Metal Gear mechs that have been so prominent in prior games, can we expect them to make a return, or is the focus on the bio-mechanical walkers we've seen in the trailers?_

*Kojima*: Secret. [laughs]


*GP*: _We saw Snake inject himself with something in one of the trailers. What is the injection, and does it tie into his aged condition?_

*Kojima*: [laughs]. Actually yes, that is one reason. There's another meaning, but I'm sorry but I can't say, because it really affects the plot of the story.

I did Tokyo Game Show for three days in a row, and I had like seven stages, and seven radio programs per day, so that's what [doing the math]....let's just say they're garlic shots! [laughs; garlic shots are a health fad in Japan].


*GP*: _Are injections a gameplay element in Metal Gear Solid 4?_

Kojima: Not so much. It has a little bit of friction against first-party [Sony] rules. At first, I had plans to have this injection as a player's item. But with the ratings, and even team members [questioning that direction], we decided not to do that. In the story, the injection is one of the keys.


*GP*: _Let's switch to gameplay. It seems that in MGS4, you're hiding out in the open versus hiding around corners and behind objects. Are the enemies smart enough to look in the obvious places where Snake might be camouflaged?_

*Kojima*: This is a very good question. We are 'adjusting' right now [laughs]. What I can say is that this will probably have more to do with enemy emotions. For instance, if an enemy is in panic mode, he will not be searching everywhere because he wants to run away. But if he's really calm, steady, and he wants to find every hiding place...he might do that. I can say that for now.


*GP*: _What can the player do to make enemies panic, or to change their emotional state in general?_

*Kojima*: You're very sharp with your questions, but I cannot reveal everything. But for example, if you shoot the ground at an enemy's feet without hitting him, then that enemy might get scared. So that's one way to change his emotion.

And another example is, if another enemy is in a group of four and three get killed, according to his personality, he might panic because all of his squad has been killed.


*GP*: _Thank you for the compliment [on "sharp questions"]._

*Kojima*: But I want you to refrain from 'sharp questions'....[big laughter]


*GP*: _Does the OctoCamo suit have weaknesses? Are there ways for enemies to disable it? Does it leave any tell-tale clues for the enemy?_

*Kojima*: Well it's not actually about enemies in front of Snake, because the enemies are not necessarily always after Snake this time. You're in a battlefield, meaning that Snake can be an enemy or ally to the other characters, from the player's point of view. The player who is controlling Snake could decide to kill the 'Enemy A' squad a lot. In that case, Snake will get spotted by Enemy A squad a lot and they'll attack him.

But this OctoCamo puts a wide variation of sneaking into the game; you don't necessarily have to use it to hide from enemies. It's your option as to how you sneak in the battlefield. Oct-cam is not an almighty tool, because it's not going to make you invisible. If you get spotted once, it'll be more obvious because you're not going to blend in. This is not a super item that you can use to make yourself invisible.


*GP*: _The OctoCamo suit was named for the octopus, for shape shifting and the like. Would the suit allow Snake to take on the appearance of an enemy soldier altogether?_

*Kojima*: No, it won't. An octopus is an octopus, and it will remain an octopus, so it cannot become a dog. But an octopus might mimic the dog's hair...


*GP*: _So if you're not in a battle, this sounds like a good way to pass through a large, open area with lots of fighting unnoticed._

*Kojima*: Yes and no. I'm not saying that OctoCamo is the only tool is used; it's just one aspect of sneaking. Of course I want you to play using OctoCamo, but it's only one aspect of sneaking.

In the trailer, Snake was hiding as a normal troop of the people. Think of OctoCamo that way; he kind of blends in with the troops. He blends in with the background. It just means he won't get spotted right away...please don't misunderstand that OctoCamo is the central gimmick for MGS4, that's not the case. It's just another option for the player.

If you're in the front line of the warzone, you don't have to wear anything -- you could maybe just run across, like on a real battlefield. In order to accomplish the theme of 'no place to hide', the OctoCamo is a handy tool. I'd like players to find for themselves the best way to accomplish a sneaking mission, and [OctoCamo] is just one way. I want players to decide whether Snake blends into the battlefield to take a shortcut, or avoids the warzone to accomplish his goal.


*GP*: _Will Snake still have his standard suite of stealth moves from the other games? Will the control scheme be familiar to fans of the series?_

*Kojima*: Yes, with one exception. He will not face the wall [mimes the classic Snake 'gun pose' with his back against the wall]. That will not be in the game anymore.


*GP*: _Any particular reason for dropping that pose?_

*Kojima*: The reason is...it's been said over and over by our supervisor that [the signature Snake pose] rarely happens on the battlefield. Nobody is, you know, 'cool' enough to hide like that. However, I put that move in to express a movie-like feeling. But not anymore.

There's another reason for changing that. It's much better: like in real life, Snake can hide behind something, then sneak a peak and shoot. There are more actions to it, and it's more smooth that way than having Snake put his back to the wall.


*GP*: _Good point. We were curious if MGS4 would use the motion-sensing capabilities of the PS3 Sixaxis controller, possibly to sneak a peak while hiding._

*Kojima*: Yes, we'll use the motion sensor of the PS3 controller. But I cannot reveal how you use it at the moment.


*GP*: _What was your reaction to the PS3 controller no longer have a rumble feature? Was adding motion sensing a worthy tradeoff?_

*Kojima*: I really miss the rumble feature, and I already said to Mr. Kutaragi that I want the rumble feature back.


*GP*: _We've seen footage of new moves for Snake. In one scene, played dead and slowly squirmed across the ground towards some enemies. How might the player use a move like that?_

*Kojima*: I can't say so much about that...and it's not just because I can't reveal anything of the game's storyline. There's kind of a secrecy there. I put in those movements to widen the gameplay feeling for users, to give more actions.

At the same time, I wanted the players to synchronize with Snake. He's kind of old -- he's going to die soon. But he has to pretend he's dead, or crawl on the ground...something no typical hero would do. It's taboo. I wanted players to get the feeling of being Snake, to synchronize with his emotions.


*GP*: _Given Snake's condition, is he degraded from his abilities in the last games? Perhaps in endurance, or hand-to-hand combat?_

*Kojima*: Actually, yes. But we didn't want to put the stress to the users...so he's wearing a kind of muscle suit. So he can move just like he did in MGS2 or 3. But in the storyline, he's old, and not as sharp as he was before. But in the game, he moves just like you'd expect.


*GP*: _Is the game a linear or non-linear experience?_

*Kojima*: If I say that, it will reveal some of the secrets. You'll probably want to ask who that young-looking Snake is in the trailer, right?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Januar 2007)

*PS3: Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots*

*GP*: _Stealth seems to be a focus in the game, but will you be dealing with large crowds of enemies or smaller groups of enemies?_

*Kojima*: You're exactly right, I'm not heading towards that direction [of large groups of enemies at once].


*GP*: _Is fooling non-human enemies a larger focus this time?_

*Kojima*: The enemies will be humans and machines this time.


*GP*: _Besides the OctoCamo suit's camouflage, what other abilities does the suit give Snake?_

*Kojima*: It's like the camouflage system from before, so players can have fun with it. If you like a texture, you could play with that texture. It doesn't mean that you have to use it to hide; the fun element is there as well.


*GP*: _From the trailers and the 'nowhere to hide' tag, it seems like action may be front and center. Will the game focus more on action or on stealth?_

*Kojima*: Of course, the basic [core] is a stealth game. This will not change. However, if you want "super action," you could select that according to your path...but you have to be well prepared.


Quelle


Kommentar:
Ich mag den Typ ^^
Schön zu hören, das der Tarnanzug nicht DAS Universal-Instrument zum schleichen ist. Seine Ausführungen über Möglichkeiten und Freiheiten klingen auch toll. Etwas gestutzt hatte ich, dass der eine Move weggelassen wurde (das an die Wand lehnen, oder ist damit nur das schießen-um-die-Ecke gemeint?), die Erklärung, dass ihr Militärexperte schon seit MGS1 meckert, dass das keiner auf einem Schlachtfeld macht, finde ich aber geil ^^


----------



## Bonkic (23. Januar 2007)

*PS 3 am 23.3. in Europa ?*



> Die PlayStation3 soll nach Informationen der britischen EDGE am 23.03.07 in Europa erscheinen. Das Preis der Konsole beträgt in Großbritannien 425 britische Pfund (umgerechnet ca. Euro 648 / USD 844 / Yen 102.584).
> 
> Sony hat die Angaben noch nicht bestätigt und plant eine offizielle Ankündigung mit Details zur Markteinführung für diese Woche.



_gamefront/ EDGE_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Januar 2007)

*Gears und Japan*

*Gears of War sold out in Japan*
Epic’s title generates unexpected amount of interest in the East

According to early reports, initial shipments of Epic’s three million-selling title Gears of War have completely sold out in Japan, with queues forming and customers left astounded by the in-store demos of the game.

Quite how many units the title has shifted is unclear, although a considerably tricky translation of this page seems to suggest that 30,000 units were available for the launch week.

Presumably Microsoft figured 30,000 copies of the game would be more than enough for Japan, which is, as we know only to well, a country whose gaming customer base tends not to flock to Xbox 360 releases in large numbers.

However, a recent review of the game in respected Japanese videogames magazine Famitsu has probably generated a fair degree of sudden hype by awarding the third-person shooting title a reported 37/40 (10, 9, 9, 9) score, which in turn would’ve helped put first-week interest in the title above the initial shipment amount creating the sell-out.

At the moment concrete info is a bit up in the air and official sales figures are yet to appear, but one way or another stock of the title has sold out.

Stay tuned for an update where we’ll let you know the figures and say for sure whether the game is a genuine sleeper hit in Japan or was simply under stocked. 

http://www.360-gamer.com/news.asp?id=250


Die Japaner


----------



## ananas45 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gears und Japan*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.01.2007 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> *Gears of War sold out in Japan*
> 
> Die Japaner



heieiei


----------



## Bonkic (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gears und Japan*



			
				ananas45 am 23.01.2007 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 23.01.2007 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schon erstaunlich.
normalerweise scheren sich die japaner einen feuchten kericht um spiele westlicher herkunft, insbesondere um ego- shooter.


----------



## LordMephisto (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gears und Japan*



			
				Bonkic am 23.01.2007 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> schon erstaunlich.
> normalerweise scheren sich die japaner einen feuchten kericht um spiele westlicher herkunft, insbesondere um ego- shooter.


Aber hier geht es doch um 30.000 Exemplare, oder hab das nicht richtig verstanden? Das ist für japanische Verhältnisse ja nun alles andere als ein Megaseller.

BTW: Gibt es Verkaufszahlen zu Blue Dragon in Japan?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gears und Japan*



			
				LordMephisto am 23.01.2007 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.01.2007 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist sicherlich keine Megaseller, aber auch erstaunlich, dass da scheinbar so schlecht vorhersehbar ist, welches Game gut (zumindest für die Box) ankommt und welches nicht.
Habe irgendwo IMO auch mal gelesen die Japaner hätten gerne Oblivion gespielt, aber da wollte Take 2 wohl nix in Japan veröffentlichen.



> BTW: Gibt es Verkaufszahlen zu Blue Dragon in Japan?


http://www.vgcharts.org/japgamewk.php?name=Blue%20Dragon
Insgesamt bislang etwa 110.000


----------



## JohnCarpenter (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gears und Japan*



			
				Bonkic am 23.01.2007 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> normalerweise scheren sich die japaner einen feuchten kericht um spiele westlicher herkunft, insbesondere um ego- shooter.


Ist ja auch ein 3rd Person Shooter. Vielleicht haben die sich vom Hype mit reissen  lassen. Ich halte GOW zwar auch für einen sehr guten Titel, aber doch etwas überbewertet. Lost Planet bietet etwas mehr Abwechslung und auch mehr BOAH-Momente.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Gears und Japan*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.01.2007 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.vgcharts.org/japgamewk.php?name=Blue%20Dragon
> Insgesamt bislang etwa 110.000



Und das ist schon ziemlich viel, ein Drittel aller 360-Besitzer ^^
Bei Blue Dragon stehen aber auch einige bekannte Namen dahinter (aus dem FF-Bereich), an den Zahlen sieht man allerdings, dass da wohl auch nicht viel mehr verkauft werden wird.

Btw hab gelesen, dass BD auf 3 DVDs ausgeliefert wird?
Warum braucht das jetzt so viel Platz?

Hoffe das ist aber so gelöst wie bei FF7-9, MGS1 etc. 
Also das man außer dem CD-wechseln beim Spiel-Fortschritt und wechseln von Speicherständen nicht dadurch "genervt" wird. (Features wie alle Rendersequenzen angucken bei den neueren FFs ist jetzt nichts essentielles)

@GoW:
Die, die sich in Japan ne 360 geholt haben werden wohl auch einen passenden Spielegeschmack haben, also auf Halo warten etc.
Dass die Einheitenmenge (10% der 360 Besitzer) zu niedrig war überrascht mich daher nicht sooo sehr.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Januar 2007)

*Die PS 3 kommt nach Europa - am 23.03.2007*



> Nun ist es offiziell: Die PlayStation 3 wird in Europa am 23. März 2007 erscheinen. Der Preis bleibt unverändert bei 599 Euro für die 60GB Version. Die 20GB Version wird es vorerst nicht geben, sondern erst später im Jahr. Zum Launch sollen 1 Mio. Geräte für Europa zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> Launch Line-Up:
> Resistance: Fall of Man - SCEE
> ...



consolewars.de

Schön für die Leute, die drauf warten. Das Lineup ist von der Anzahl / Qualität sicherlich nicht schlecht und da profitiert Europa doch merklich von der Verschiebung. Allerdings werden die Publisher jetzt das Problem haben, dass sie sich untereinander sehr starke Konkurrenz machen.
Aber warum gibt es ein AV Kabel? Das soll doch jeder Konsole beiliegen, oder?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 kommt nach Europa - am 23.03.2007*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.01.2007 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Launch sollen 1 Mio. Geräte für Europa zur Verfügung stehen.



Gut, dachte schon amazon und Co verscheuern zu viele Erstauslieferungszertifikate. Naja, hab ja schon eins ^^


@23.3. 
3.3. wäre mir noch lieber gewesen, bis Mitte April hab ich aber zum Glück frei ^^
Immerhin bleibt dann Zeit für FFXII und ich kann den 1080p-HDTV-Kauf noch weiter rauszögern 



Resistance: Fall of Man - SCEE
MotorStorm - SCEE

Die werde ich wohl beide gleich zum Start kaufen. Bei MotorStorm war ich mir bisher nicht sicher, Bericht/Videomaterial in der Playzone hat mich aber überzeugt von Grafik/Gameplay und möchte das jetzt noch in 720p sehen ^^


The Elder Scrolls lV: Oblivion
Das wäre noch ne Überlegung wert, hab ich noch nicht gezockt, warte da mal Tests etc ab (immerhin müssten ja die Bugs/Übersetzungsfehler nun weg sein  )


Splinter Cell, VF5, Ridge Racer7, CoD3 etc. sind zwar gute Spiele, sind aber nicht mein Fall (bzw. CoD3 wegen mehr Rucklern und x-tem 2. Weltkrieg) 
Fear kenne ich schon.

Dennoch ein sehr starkes (stärkstes?) Lineup mit allen möglichen Genres.

Mit dem Rest, insbesondere den Sportspielen (außer vielleicht für Couch-MP), kann ich wenig anfangen bzw. ist da imo auch kein weiterer Überflieger mehr dabei (Stichwort Genji).


@Download Titel:
Sind das nur die kostenpflichtigen?
Denn statt Gran Turismo HD (1080p) als extra Spiel (bei dem man die Autos etc. mit echtem Geld kaufen sollte) rauszubringen, bietet Sony das ganze als ne Art Demo kostenlos zum Download.


Das mit dem AV-Kabel ist mir auch nicht ganz klar, da es teurer ist als das S-Video Kabel ist, wird wohl ein RGB-Kabel gemeint sein (oder gar Adapter für den Antenneneingang), das "normale" Composite Cinch Kabel +Scart-Adapter liegt bei.

HDMI-Kabel weiß ich noch nicht, denk mal das ist beim TV eh dabei.
Ansonsten wohl 2. Pad, die BR-Fernbedienung kA, das Pad ist ja auch Kabellos ^^


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 kommt nach Europa - am 23.03.2007*

na also da haben wirs ja. das lineup ist nihct schlecht auch für einen verspäteten start. schade ist das bei der zubehörliste die kamera nicht dabei ist !! sonst freu ich mich auf virtua fighter, resistance und virtua tennis. !!

schade das sie doch keinen blueray film beilegen . so wie in den usa. man spekulierte mit dem neuen bond als beilage !! aber mal abwarten.......

das pad erscheint mir auf den ersten blick gar etwas teuer .... naja dafür das die rumble funktion weg ist !!

alles in allem ist es in etwa das lineup das ich erwartet habe !!


----------



## Bonkic (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 kommt nach Europa - am 23.03.2007*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.01.2007 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Lineup ist von der Anzahl / Qualität sicherlich nicht schlecht und da profitiert Europa doch merklich von der Verschiebung.




das line-up ist qualitativ gut, allerdings sinds fast nur um- und fortsetzungen bekannter serien, was aber auch nicht anders zu erwarten war.

die killer- app fehlt - sicher nicht nur für mich. 

das war aber bei der 360 nicht anders, die wii hatte zelda und natürlich wii play - dafür war/ ist der rest weitestgehend schrott.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Januar 2007)

*PS 3 Teaser mit Xbox 360 Grafik*

Eigentlich keine News, aber IMO doch nettzum schmunzeln:
Sony macht auf der PSP Seite Werbung für eine Grand Turismo 4 Trailer. Wäre ja nicht so schlecht. Allerdings hat die Werbeabteilung als Teaser für den Trailer ein Bild aus Project Gotham Racing 3 von der Xbox 360 verwendet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=5103


----------



## Bonkic (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Teaser mit Xbox 360 Grafik*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.01.2007 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich keine News, aber IMO doch nettzum schmunzeln:
> Sony macht auf der PSP Seite Werbung für eine Grand Turismo 4 Trailer. Wäre ja nicht so schlecht. Allerdings hat die Werbeabteilung als Teaser für den Trailer ein Bild aus Project Gotham Racing 3 von der Xbox 360 verwendet.
> 
> 
> ...




muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Teaser mit Xbox 360 Grafik*



			
				Bonkic am 25.01.2007 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> muhahaha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mal schauen, was da morgen durch die Medien gehen wird.

Btw hat die PS3 einen weiteren (konsolen)exklusiven Titel verloren.
Epic und Midway haben UT 3 (Nicht mehr UT 2007) nun für Xbox 360, PS3 und PC für Q2 / 07 angekündigt.
http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/758/758367p1.html


----------



## Bonkic (26. Januar 2007)

*Microsoft reduziert Prognose für Verkäufe der Xbox 360/ PS 3 Verkäufe in Japan bei 20.000 !*



> 10,4 Millionen verkaufte Exemplare der Spielkonsole Xbox 360 verkündete Microsoft noch stolz auf der Unterhaltungselektronikmesse CES. Und die Xbox 360 bescherte Microsoft in seiner Sparte Entertainment and Devices in den Bilanzen des abgelaufenen zweiten Geschäftsquartals eine Umsatzsteigerung von 76 Prozent. Im Umfeld der Bilanzvorlage reduzierte Microsoft nun aber die Prognosen, wie viele Xboxen bis zum Ende von Microsofts Geschäftsjahr im Juni 2007 abgesetzt werden können. Bislang ging der Konzern von 13 bis 15 Millionen Stück aus, nun erwartet Microsoft, bis zum 30. Juni 2007 insgesamt 12 Millionen Xbox 360 ausliefern zu können.
> 
> Microsoft führt laut dem Wall Street Journal als Begründung unter anderem an, es habe sich ein großer Lagerbestand der Spielkonsolen im Handel angehäuft. Außerdem wolle man die Kosten reduzieren, die das Geschäft mit der Konsole mit sich bringt – derzeit verliert Microsoft mit jeder verkauften Xbox 360 noch Geld. Künftig aber wolle man auch mit der Sparte Entertainment and Devices Geld verdienen – ein ehrgeiziges Projekt, kam doch im zweiten Quartal ein operativer Verlust von 289 Millionen US-Dollar zustande.
> 
> Die Sparte besteht zwar nicht nur aus der Xbox 360, sondern auch aus den (in der Regel Gewinn bringenden) Spielen, der Abteilung für IPTV und Windows Mobile sowie beispielsweise dem digitalen Musikplayer Zune. Der Zune, dessen Einführung einiges an Entwicklungs- und Marketing-Ausgaben geschluckt hat, ist derzeit ebenfalls noch ein Verlustbringer – Microsofts zuständiger Manager Scott Erickson meinte bereits bei der Markteinführung, das Vorgehen beim Zune beruhe auf einer langfristigen Stragie, in der etwa für das Weihnachstsgeschäft 2006 noch keine Gewinne mit dem portablen Musikspieler vorgesehen seien. Die Xbox 360 dürfte aber trotz dieser Effekte der größte Verlustbringer für die Sparte sein – mit der Hardware verdienen die Konsolenhersteller Sony und Microsoft in der Regel kein Geld, sondern machen den Gewinn durch die zugehörigen Spiele. Laut Informationen der Silicon-Valley-Tageszeitung San Jose Mercury News machte Microsoft etwa mit den Hardware-Verkäufen der ersten Xbox-Generation Verluste von insgesamt 3,8 Milliarden US-Dollar.



hmm - 10, 4 mios bis jetzt ausgeliefert und bis mitte `07 sollen nur 1, 6 mios mehr ausgeliefert werden ?   

eigentlich dacht ich, dass sich die 360 recht gut (im westen) verkauft - die muss ja wie blei in den regalen liegen, oder die zahlen sind falsch.



> Eine andere Sache ist das bei Nintendo: Nach japanischen Analysen verdient Nintendo bei der Spielkonsole Wii auch mit der Hardware gutes Geld. Und die sehr erfolgreiche Einführung von Nintendos neuer Spielkonsole dürfte auch an den Absatzzahlen der Xbox 360 knabbern. Ob Sony dies mit der Playstation 3 auch gelingt, ist fraglich: In Europa wird sie erst am 23. März eingeführt, für Japan hieß es bereits, das Interesse an Sonys neuer Konsole lasse nach, da es an attraktiven Spielen mangelt.



das schlägt sich bereits in den weiterhin extrem enttäuschenden japan- verkäufen nieder : gerade mal 20.000 in der letzten woche !
ausserdem wurde die 20gb version bei vielen händlern scheinbar im preis gesenkt - auf umgerechnet 250 € .

_quelle: heise.de_


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Microsoft reduziert Prognose für Verkäufe der Xbox 360/ PS 3 Verkäufe in Japan bei 20.000 !*

ich finds beschissen das es immer mehr doppelumsetzungen gibt und keine exklusiven titel mehr ! das hauptproblem ist einfach zu erklären.. wo verdiene ich mehr geld mit meinem spiel, wenn ich es auf mehreren plattformen herausbringe und so die käufer teilweise verdopple. früher waren die entwicklungskosten nie so hoch wie für heutige toptitel und dieses geld muss zurückfliessen..da können die lieben pc `ler lange jammern es gäbe zu viele mehrplattformumsetzungen... irgendwie muss man die kosten wieder einspielen.. allerdings crysis bildet da eine riesen ausnahme !! ist ein exkl. pc titel.

angeblich soll jetzt auch devil may cry auch auf der box erscheinen! aber bisher  nur ein gerücht

ach ja beim so umjubeleten wii kehr meiner meinung nach auch die realität wieder ein. wenn man sich die nächsten ankündigungen anschaut wird wieder vieles bekannte neu aufgewärmt besipiel prince of persia...

warum der wii so erfolg hat? ganz einfach er ist günstig, bietet jedem mit oder ohne hd tv die gleiche bildqualität , eine innovative steuerung und viele party-spass spiel titel , die eine grosse käufer schicht ansprechen.

partyspiele, gesellschaftsspiele oder quizgames habe grosse erfolge..siehe beispiel sing star.

naja langsam spielts keine rolle mehr welche konsole man kauft fast überall erscheinen je länger je mehr die gleichen titel .........mit kleinen ausnahmen


----------



## Iceman (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Microsoft reduziert Prognose für Verkäufe der Xbox 360/ PS 3 Verkäufe in Japan bei 20.000 !*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 26.01.2007 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> naja langsam spielts keine rolle mehr welche konsole man kauft fast überall erscheinen je länger je mehr die gleichen titel .........mit kleinen ausnahmen



Und das find ich gut so. Bei der letzten Generation war ich völlig Hin und Her gerissen weil für jede Plattform ne Menge guter Spiele existierten. Und dieses Mal scheint sich das halbwegs anzugleichen und ich brauch mir neben der 360 keine weitere Konsole kaufen


----------



## Bonkic (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Teaser mit Xbox 360 Grafik*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.01.2007 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal schauen, was da morgen durch die Medien gehen wird.




noch was lustiges :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Teaser mit Xbox 360 Grafik*

Geil. 

Obwohl, vermutlich kommen nun einige Leute auf die Idee es gäbe ne PS3 Portierung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Januar 2007)

*Tippfehler oder was??*

Das UT 3 (ehemals 2007) für den PC kommt war lange klar. Schon früh war auch eine PS 3 Version angekündigt. Das Gerücht bezüglich einer XBox 360 Version machte zwar oft die Runde und wurde erst vor wenigen Tagen offiziell bestätigt.
Aber wenn man nun einen Blick in die aktuelle Pressemeldung wirft, dann scheint die PS 3 Version nun sogar *später* zu kommen. 



> Platforms: PC
> Xbox 360
> PlayStation 3
> 
> ...


Xbox-Archiv

Nachtrag: Scheinbar war es nur ein Tippfehler.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Februar 2007)

*Neue Japan Verkaufszahlen Hardware*


```
System			Verkft.	Vorw.	2007	Total
Nintendo DS Lite	194.526	127.647	756.338	8.179.662
Wii			83.754	86.395	459.188	1.378.831
PlayStation Portable	35.700	37.032	241.054	4.771.851
PlayStation 2		20.995	20.169	115.038	20.270.723
PlayStation 3		19.996	21.105	136.576	594.134
Xbox 360		7.365	7.041	41.676	306.378
Gameboy Micro		1.177	1.864	8.311	568.241
Gameboy Advance SP	1.023	1.498	6.432	5.921.472
GameCube		347	554	2.770	4.172.238
Nintendo DS		82	123	321	6.582.676
Gameboy Advance		34	94	264	8.823.373
```

consolewars.de

Also nach den Zahlen dürften wohl mehr als genug PS3 Konsolen zum Europalaunch verfügbar sein.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Japan Verkaufszahlen Hardware*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.02.2007 09:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach den Zahlen dürften wohl mehr als genug PS3 Konsolen zum Europalaunch verfügbar sein.




echt seltsam, in japan müssen sich die ps3s ja mittlerweile in den läden stapeln.   
eigentlich war das start lineup ja ganz brauchbar - nur für japaner scheinbar nicht.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Japan Verkaufszahlen Hardware*



			
				Bonkic am 02.02.2007 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 02.02.2007 09:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja hab ich gelesen es fehlen ihnen wohl di japan typischen titel. die waren bei dem lineup nicht so zu finden.........trotzdem ich gluabe es wird einen ps3 schub bei the eye of judgement geben in japan. das könnte gut ankommen.. obs in europa gut ankommt ist sc hwierig zu sagen .....

alles in allem war es ein verhaltener japan start der konsole .aber mal abwarten wie es sich nach dem euro realese verhält....


----------



## Bonkic (2. Februar 2007)

*Amazon bundelt PS 3 und PSP*



> Gemeinsam mit Sony Computer Entertainment Deutschland bietet Onlineretailer Amazon.de ein Bundle aus PlayStation 3 (PS3) und PlayStation Portable (PSP) zum Start der neuen Sony-Konsole an. Zwar kann PS3 auch weiterhin als Einzelpaket vorbestellt werden, eine garantierte Lieferung zum Streetday der Konsole gibt es dann aber nicht. Dies gesteht Amazon einzig Kunden zu, die zum Bundle greifen. Das Unternehmen erklärt den Schritt in der zu erwartenden Auslieferungsmenge. Erfahrungsgemäß übertreffe die Nachfrage nach einer neuen Konsole das Angebot bei Weitem. Das neue Angebot helfe, den Kunden eine PS3 zu liefern, die am 23. März ihre Konsole in Händen halten wollen. Den Käufer kommt das Paket freilich teurer zu stehen als ein Einzelkauf. Inklusive des PSP-Racers "Ridge Racer" müssen Early Adopters bei Amazon *nahezu 800 Euro* für das Paket auf die virtuelle Ladentheke legen.



_gamesmarkt_

ist ja ein richtiges sonderangebot.


----------



## Iceman (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Amazon bundelt PS 3 und PSP*



			
				Bonkic am 02.02.2007 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> > Gemeinsam mit Sony Computer Entertainment Deutschland bietet Onlineretailer Amazon.de ein Bundle aus PlayStation 3 (PS3) und PlayStation Portable (PSP) zum Start der neuen Sony-Konsole an. Zwar kann PS3 auch weiterhin als Einzelpaket vorbestellt werden, eine garantierte Lieferung zum Streetday der Konsole gibt es dann aber nicht. Dies gesteht Amazon einzig Kunden zu, die zum Bundle greifen. Das Unternehmen erklärt den Schritt in der zu erwartenden Auslieferungsmenge. Erfahrungsgemäß übertreffe die Nachfrage nach einer neuen Konsole das Angebot bei Weitem. Das neue Angebot helfe, den Kunden eine PS3 zu liefern, die am 23. März ihre Konsole in Händen halten wollen. Den Käufer kommt das Paket freilich teurer zu stehen als ein Einzelkauf. Inklusive des PSP-Racers "Ridge Racer" müssen Early Adopters bei Amazon *nahezu 800 Euro* für das Paket auf die virtuelle Ladentheke legen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So kann man natürlich auch die miesen Verkaufszahlen für den Handheld aus eigenem Hause aufbessern. Wäre mal interessant zu sehen wie stark die Anzahl der auf Ebay eingestellte PSPs kurz nach dem PS3 Launch steigt


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Amazon bundelt PS 3 und PSP*

Zum Glück habe ich schon mein Erstauslieferungs-Zertifikat 


seltsame Idee von Sony (Amazon?)
will man da jetzt den PSP-Absatz erhöhen oder den der PS3 senken *g*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Februar 2007)

*Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*

*Hardware*

```
Nintendo DS Lite	146.073
Wii			65.740
PlayStation Portable	31.216
PlayStation 3		18.727
PlayStation 2		17.540
Xbox 360		6.130
Gameboy Micro		1.050
Gameboy Advance SP	724
GameCube		306
Nintendo DS		119
Gameboy Advance		28
```

*Software*

```
01. J-League Pro Soccer 5		PS2	107.073
02. Harvest Moon			NDS	79.408
03. Dragon Quest Monsters Joker		NDS	57.132
04. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas	PS2	49.333
05. Wii Sports				Wii	48.236
06. Wii Play				Wii	34.918
07. More Brain Age			NDS	28.605
08. New Super Mario Bros.		NDS	27.327
09. Hotel Dusk: Room 215		NDS	25.830
10. Common Knowledge Training		NDS	24.819
```

11. NDS - Animal Crossing Wild World
12. PS2 - Saint Seiya: The Hades Neu
13. NDS - Picross DS
14. NDS - Wario: Master of Disguise
15. NDS - Mario Kart DS
16. NDS - Sangokushi Taisen DS
17. NDS - Pokemon Diamond
18. NDS - Brain Age
19. NDS - English Training
20. NDS - Kanji Brain Test 2M
21. NDS - Pokemon Pearl
22. PS2 - Pachinko Winter Sonata
23. NDS - IQ Supply
24. PSP - Monster Hunter Portable (The Best)
25. NDS - Kanji Test
26. NDS - Heisei Kyouiku Inkai DS
27. NDS - Love+Berry
28. Wii - Wario Ware Smooth Moves
29. NDS - Kirby Squeek Squad
30. NDS - 1000 Recipes

consolewars.de


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*

Die PS3 rockt ja dort drüben gewaltig. Immerhin liegt sie _noch knapp_ vor der PS2.   

Dazu kommt kein einziges PS3-Game in den Top 30. Ich glaube Sony hat sich den Produktlaunch _etwas_ anders vorgestellt...

"_Die PS3 wird einschlagen wie eine Bombe, unsere treuen Playstationanhänger werden erneut unsere Konsole an die Spitze der Verkaufscharts kaufen_"

Man sieht’s...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 09.02.2007 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu kommt kein einziges PS3-Game in den Top 30. Ich glaube Sony hat sich den Produktlaunch _etwas_ anders vorgestellt...




wirklich mysteriös;  wie  konnte sich sony auf dem heimmarkt, dermassen verschätzen ? 
irgendwann wird auch noch die 360 zum ernsthaften konkurrenten für sonys neue.   

nur so am rande :
sony will laut eigener prognose bis ende märz ja bekanntlich  mindestens 6 mio konsolen absetzen - bislang sinds schätzungsweise 1, 5 millionen.....


aber nintendo müsste so langsam mal in sachen wii- software nachlegen, sowohl in japan als auch hierzulande, um den vorsprung nicht leichtfertig aufs spiel zu setzen.
denn so langsam dürfte jeder japaner wii sports und wii play besitzen.

auch hierzulande lässt die auswahl, für meinen geschmack arg zu wünschen übrig - wii sports und zelda - das wars.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*



			
				Bonkic am 09.02.2007 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> auch hierzulande lässt die auswahl, für meinen geschmack arg zu wünschen übrig - wii sports und zelda - das wars.


Das stimmt leider. Was ich da bislang so gespielt habe war nicht wirklich berauschend.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Februar 2007)

*Factor 5 zur Next-/ New Gen*



> - Würde Factor 5 ein Spiel für Wii machen, hätte man durch das GC-Spiel Rebel Strike eine sehr leistungsstarke Engine. Aber im Moment hat Factor 5 keine Pläne, etwas für Wii zu entwickeln.
> 
> - Eggebrecht ist ein bisschen besorgt darüber, dass es mit Wii ähnlich laufen könnte wie mit dem Gamecube: Zwar wäre der Wii-Start besser gewesen als der des Gamecube, doch hätte Nintendo schon immer ein Problem damit gehabt, Drittanbieter zu halten.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.02.2007 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 09.02.2007 15:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach, wenn im Sommer Qualitätsware wie Manhunt 2 für die Konsole kommt, dann ist auch wieder ein qualitativ sehr hochwertiges Game zum Spielen dabei.
... ... ....

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 09.02.2007 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, wenn im Sommer Qualitätsware wie Manhunt 2 für die Konsole kommt, dann ist auch wieder ein qualitativ sehr hochwertiges Game zum Spielen dabei.
> ... ... ....



au ja - und noch ein paar halbgare ps2 umsetzungen a la "der pate" und "driver" - toll....


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*

Im bis jetzt erhältlichen Spieleangebot der PS3 ist tatsächlich nicht viel für den Japaner vorhanden. 
Die PS2 hatte eigentlich sogar weniger zu bieten, außer vielleicht Tekken, verkaufte sich aber deutlich besser.
Die PS3 ist eben noch mal eine Ecke teurer als die PS2, da warten auch die Japaner bis ein Spiel rauskommt was sie wirklich haben müssen. Zumal einige vielleicht aufgrund der Zahlen wirklich auf eine Preissenkung vor Titeln wie FFXIII etc. spekulieren (dabei wird die PS3 dort schon ne ganze Ecke billiger angeboten, selbst wenn man Einkommensverhältnis, Steuern etc. einbezieht).
Bei der PS2 gab es auch keine direkte Konkurrenz, Dreamcast war erschienen, doch es wurde auf den PS1-Nachfolger gewartet. Gamecube/Dolphin war da noch in SEHR weiter Ferne.
Wii schlägt da gut in die Kerbe um Japaner als Kunden zu gewinnen. Wobei einige wohl auch einfach diesen aufgrund des Preises gekauft haben und mit der PS3 noch warten. Die Konsolen und die Spiele sind einfach zu unterschiedlich, als dass man sich gegenseitig viele Stammkunden "klauen" könnte.


Eine Freude für Sony gibts trotzdem: Seit dem Verkaufsstart der PS3 in den USA haben sie Blu-Ray-Filmverkäufe massiv erhöht, das letzte was man hörte war, dass wöchentlich dreimal so viele BR-Filme wie HD-DVD-Filme verkauft werden.


----------



## malteharms3 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*

Naja warten wir mal ab...
ich denke, dass wenn die neuen Shader 4 Karten rauskommen der Pc wieder leistungsstärker ist, lol^^


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*



			
				malteharms3 am 11.02.2007 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja warten wir mal ab...
> ich denke, dass wenn die neuen Shader 4 Karten rauskommen der Pc wieder leistungsstärker ist, lol^^




aha - und jetzt ?


----------



## malteharms3 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*

lol, naja also für mich den Pc spricht doch, dass du viele Sachen an ihm machen kannst! Bearbeiet mal Bilder und Videos an deiner Xbox oder schreib nen Code!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*



			
				malteharms3 am 11.02.2007 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> lol, naja also für mich den Pc spricht doch, dass du viele Sachen an ihm machen kannst! Bearbeiet mal Bilder und Videos an deiner Xbox oder schreib nen Code!





			
				Bonkic am 11.02.2007 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> aha - und jetzt ?


 ²


abgesehen davon *hust* *linux auf PS3* *hust*


----------



## Moejoe82 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*



			
				malteharms3 am 11.02.2007 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> lol, naja also für mich den Pc spricht doch, dass du viele Sachen an ihm machen kannst! Bearbeiet mal Bilder und Videos an deiner Xbox oder schreib nen Code!



Immer wieder das gleiche Argument und immer wieder die gleiche Antwort meinerseits: Brauch ich zur Bildbearbeitung, Videobearbeitung, Soundbearbeitung, Multimedia, Office mehr tatsächlich 3 Ghz (bzw. Dualcore)? - Nein, mein 2,6 Ghz Celeron mit x700 reicht mir dazu vollkommen. 

Das einzige was aus meiner Sicht für einen Gamer-PC sprechen würde, wären Strategiespiele und Shooter. Wer was anderes Spielen möchte ist mit einer Konsole besser beraten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*



			
				malteharms3 am 11.02.2007 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Bearbeiet mal Bilder und Videos an deiner Xbox oder schreib nen Code!


Nur so eine Idee, aber das ist vielleicht eine Spiel(!)konsole. 
Außerdem was hat das Bearbeiten von Videos oder Programmierung mit Shader 4 auf dem PC zu tun?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*

Die Most-Wanted der Famitsu-Leser - in der gleichen Woche wie oben gepostete Verkaufszahlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Imo kann man daran ablesen, dass viele noch den PS3-Kauf ausharren und wieso ich weiterhin von einer (weltweiten) Marktführerschaft seitens der PS3 ausgehe.


Edit: RE5 erscheint auch für 360, ich nehme an in der Umfrage haben sich logischerweise die Wähler für die PS3-Version entschieden.
Überraschend fand ich die relativ hohe Position eines 360-Spiels, allerdings ist das ein weiteres RPG der Blue Dragon Macher, da stecken auch ein paar ehemalige(?) FF-Leute dahinter was ergo die Aufmerksamkeit erzeugt.

An der Position von DQIX lässt sich noch ein wichtiges Spiel erkennen, dieses ist hier noch herauszunehmen da es nur auf einem Handheld erscheint. Sollte aber ein weiteres "echtes" DQ nicht wieder auf der PS3 sondern auf dem Wii erscheinen, wäre das immens verkaufsfördernd für den Wii. Da dieser aber schon dieses seltsame Spin-off bekommt würde ich eher dagegen tippen.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.02.2007 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Imo kann man daran ablesen, dass viele noch den PS3-Kauf ausharren und wieso ich weiterhin von einer (weltweiten) Marktführerschaft seitens der PS3 ausgehe.




ganz schwer zu sagen.
sicher wird ja keiner davon ausgehen, dass die ps3- verkäufe in japan auf dauer so kläglich sein werden, wie momentan . 
die für japaner wichtigen titel kommen ja erst noch, da würd ich mir auch keine gedanken machen.

denn wenn bspw nintendo bzw. die 3rd parties nicht mal schnellstmöglich ein paar wirkliche kracher nachlegen, dann könnte es mit der wii- euphorie auch ganz schnell wieder vorbei sein. 

in den usa und europa siehts aber - für meine begriffe ganz anders aus.
sony _muss_ schon sehr bald mit dem preis runtergehen, wenn man auch hier  irgendwann als `gewinner` aus dem formatstreit hervorgehen will, bzw. auch nur mithalten will. 
ist halt die fragem ob sich sony das leisten kann und will. 

eine eindeutige weltweite marktführerschaft, wie bei den vorherigen generationen, ist nach derzeitigem stand der dinge nicht drin, allerdings für keinen der 3 anwärter.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2007)

*EA zum Konsolen"krieg"*



> Andrew Garrett, Developer bei Electronic Arts, hat einige "harte" Worte in Richtung Sony verlauten lassen:
> 
> "Letztes Jahr wurde vorausgesagt, dass Sony den NextGen-Kampf gewinnen würde und mit der PS3 genau so dominiere wie mit der PS2.
> 
> ...



_gameradio_


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*



			
				Bonkic am 12.02.2007 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 11.02.2007 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sony wird reagieren müssen. gemäss dem aktuellen interview mit phil harrisson auf gamefront.de sieht man das viele entwickler nun ehemals exklusive ps3 titel doch multiplattform veröffentlichen. da die verkäufe nicht so grandios sind wie angenommen. so verliert die ps3 noch mehr an attraktivität ..also geht es nur über den preis und dort liegt das problem weil man es sich bei sony im moment nicht leisten kann... es wird eine schwierige zeit für sony jeder schuss kann mehr nach hinten los gehen als ihnen lieb ist ........


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*

Ich halte generell recht wenig von solchen Umfragen. Insbesondere wenn man nur die Zahlen hat und da nun drüber spekuliert bzw. darin etwas "sieht".

Es ist ja nicht so, dass die PS 3 schlecht ist. Wird ja schon immer bei Umfragen sehr häufig genannt und steht und stand da auch recht häufig weit oben. Nur bislang läuft der Verkauf ja sehr schleppend. Ob die kommenden Games es dann wirklich "reißen" können ist auch wieder eine Frage. Wie man ja ganz deutlich sieht, so werden immer mehr Titel multi. (Aktuell gerade wieder im Gespräch Bioshock). Gerade wenn dann eine PS 3 so viel mehr kostet (insbesondere im "Westen"), dann wird es schwer werden.
Und zu deiner Resi 5-These: 


> Dadurch liese sich jedoch erklären, weshalb in Japan nur noch die PS3-Version von Resident Evil 5 gelistet wird. So könnte es durchaus möglich sein, das Capcom Resident Evil 5 in Japan nur als PS3-Version anbieten wird.


http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=45257

Nicht zu vergessen so sicher ist ein Termin 2007 nicht mehr. In einem kann viel passiert. Jetzt gilt es für Sony erst einmal in den nächsten Monaten die Käufer mit neuen Spielen zu locken, die es möglichst NICHT auf anderen Plattformen gibt.
Die Xbox 360 geht zwar in Japan gnadenlos unter, aber es wurden z.B. 2007 trotzdem mehr Spiele pro Konsole verkauft.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Februar 2007)

*Neue Details zu Star Wars: Force Unleashed*

*Neue Details zu Star Wars: Force Unleashed*



> 11.02.07 - Die amerikanische Game Informer hat neue Einzelheiten zum Actionspiel Star Wars: Force Unleashed (PS3, Xbox 360), das bei LucasArts entsteht (Danke an Royal K).
> 
> - Die Geschichte spielt zwischen den Kinosfilmem Star Wars Episode III und Episode IV
> 
> ...



Gamefront.de


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.02.2007 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte generell recht wenig von solchen Umfragen. Insbesondere wenn man nur die Zahlen hat und da nun drüber spekuliert bzw. darin etwas "sieht".
> 
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass die PS 3 schlecht ist. Wird ja schon immer bei Umfragen sehr häufig genannt und steht und stand da auch recht häufig weit oben. Nur bislang läuft der Verkauf ja sehr schleppend. Ob die kommenden Games es dann wirklich "reißen" können ist auch wieder eine Frage. Wie man ja ganz deutlich sieht, so werden immer mehr Titel multi. (Aktuell gerade wieder im Gespräch Bioshock). Gerade wenn dann eine PS 3 so viel mehr kostet (insbesondere im "Westen"), dann wird es schwer werden.
> Und zu deiner Resi 5-These:
> ...




genau das ist es man muss dem käufer gute exklusiv titel bieten ......man stelle sich vor ein god of war (das gerade im westen sehr gut angekommen ist ) würde jetzt bald schon als ps3 titel vorhanden sein. das wäre in verkaufsschlager für eine ps3. jetzt komtm dieser titel aber noch für die ps2 ....dazu weiss man nichts vom erscheinen von final fantasy und metal gear .steht alles noch offen .denn das sind die spitzentitel der ps3. 

trotzdem ich glaube erst im frühling 2008 sollte man bilanz ziehen und vergleiche machen .ich bin gespannt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan*

Paßt gut dazu:

*Game Informer: 'Mercenaries 2 auch für Xbox 360'*



> 11.02.07 - Die amerikanische Game Informer hat in ihrer neuesten Ausgabe einen neuen Vorschaubericht zu Mercenaries 2: World in Flames von Pandemic veröffentlicht.
> 
> Das bisher offiziell nur für PS3 angekündigte Actionspiel soll laut dem Artikel auch für die Xbox 360 erscheinen. Auf der ersten Seite des Berichts ist nur das Xbox 360-Symbol zu sehen, erst auf den Folgeseiten wird auch die PS3 in den Überschriften erwähnt.
> 
> Als Termin für beide Versionen gibt Game Informer Sommer 2007 für die USA an - von Pandemic und Electronic Arts liegt noch keine offizielle Ankündigung oder Bestätigung einer Xbox 360-Version vor.



Gamefront.de


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2007)

*Wirbel um PS 3- Garantie*



> HDMI Cable Sony Only!PS3 owners dealing with broken units have had some problems getting their consoles fixed. The reason? Well, it’s all plain as day for everyone to see in the PS3 Warranty Text:
> 
> (2) THE PRODUCT IS USED WITH PRODUCTS NOT SOLD OR LICENSED BY SCEA (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, NON-LICENSED GAME ENHANCEMENT DEVICES, CONTROLLERS, ADAPTORS AND POWER SUPPLY DEVICES). YOU ASSUME ALL RISKS AND LIABILITIES ASSOCIATED WITH USE OF THIRD PARTY PRODUCTS.
> 
> ...




hmm- ich find das jetzt gar nicht mal so ungewöhlich.

zumindest was netzteile von drittherstellern angeht kann ich einen garantie auschluss sehr gut verstehen (ich denke sogar, dass das jeder elektronikhersteller so handhabt).
bei hdmi (oder sonstwelchen) kabeln und controllern ist das natürlich was anderes, wie sollte auch die konsole schaden durch verwendung solcher produkte nehmen ?  :-o 
oder wie will sony nachweisen, dass sie benutzt wurde (wenn ichs dem service nicht grad auf die nase binde ) ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wirbel um PS 3- Garantie*

Bei einem Netzteil stimme ich dir ja zu, aber bei einem HDMI Kabel.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wirbel um PS 3- Garantie*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.02.2007 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einem Netzteil stimme ich dir ja zu, aber bei einem HDMI Kabel.




sach ich doch.  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wirbel um PS 3- Garantie*



			
				Bonkic am 12.02.2007 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 12.02.2007 15:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Fehler. Hatte da was missverstanden. 
Btw. Wo hast du das her?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Februar 2007)

*Europa: Casino Royale-Blu-ray für die ersten 500.000 PS3-Anmeldungen*

*Europa: Casino Royale-Blu-ray für die ersten 500.000 PS3-Anmeldungen*


> 12.02.07 - Die ersten 500.000 Leute, die ihre PS3 in Europa im PlayStation Network registrieren, erhalten kostenlos den Bond-Streifen Casino Royale auf Blu-ray (encoded in 1080p HD AVC).
> 
> Das bestätigte Darren Carter, VP Brand & Consumer Marketing von Sony, im halboffiziellen PlayStation-Blog ThreeSpeech.
> 
> ...



Gamefront.de


----------



## eX2tremiousU (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wirbel um PS 3- Garantie*

Wenn Sony wirklich konsequent auf Technik-Zubehör aus dem eigenen Hause bedacht wäre, dann hätten die die PS3 so konzipieren sollen, dass das Ding nur und einzig mit Sony-HD-Fernsehern funktioniert. *moep*
Die Sache mit dem Kabel und der Garantie ist aber wirklich selten dumm, solche Sachen hätte ich am ehesten noch Microsoft zugetraut, aber nicht Sony. Die setzten wirklich viel daran, zum Arschloch der Branche zu werden. Naja wieder gefundenes Futter für alle Kritiker, Gabe Newell und Microsoft. 



			
				Bonkic am 12.02.2007 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> denn wenn bspw nintendo bzw. die 3rd parties nicht mal schnellstmöglich ein paar wirkliche kracher nachlegen, dann könnte es mit der wii- euphorie auch ganz schnell wieder vorbei sein.



Stimmt sicherlich, die Konsole von BigN lässt momentan noch gute Neuankündigungen vermissen, aber immerhin hatten die ein starkes Startlineup für Nintendo-Fans (Wii-Sports, Zelda), Sony hingegen hat ja keine Marke die man direkt mit der PS verbinden würde zum Launch raus gebracht. Nintendo hat aber zweifelsfrei die bessere wirtschaftliche Situation, was auch die Verkaufszahlen von 2006 zeigen. An beiden Fronten (Wii und DS) konnten große Gewinne eingefahren werden, und beide Geräte müssen von Big-N sicherlich nicht so subventioniert werden, wie eben die PSP oder die PS3 von Sony. Momentan muss Sony einen Krieg an zwei Fronten führen, beide gespickt mit vielen Rückschlägen. Die PSP war für den Konzern ein mittelschwerer Flop. Die UMD-Mediensparte ist ebenfalls gestorben, und die Anzahl an viel versprechenden Neuentwicklungen für die PSP ist auch drastisch zurückgegangen - man besinnt sich wieder auf alte Tugenden: Portierungen (Total Overdose ~ Chili Con Carnage, GTA, Pirates!). Und die PS3 macht es bis jetzt kaum besser, es ist imho auch absolut fraglich, ob jemand für nur eine oder zwei Spieleserien 600 Euro investieren wird, um dann vll. alle 3 Jahre ein neues Metal Gear oder Final Fantasy spielen zu können. Irgendwie legt Sony bei der PS3 die selbe "Verplantheit" an den Tag, wie damals bei der PSP. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wirbel um PS 3- Garantie*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.02.2007 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw. Wo hast du das her?



daher :

http://www.playfeed.com/index.php/playfeed/article/using-unlicensed-cables-controllers-voids-your-ps3-warranty-01181030/


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wirbel um PS 3- Garantie*



			
				Bonkic am 12.02.2007 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 12.02.2007 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Abgesehen davon, dass dies auch einfach erfunden sein kann - Das ist der TELEFONSERVICE, der ist bei fast jeder Firma ehmmm ja ^^
Rein praktisch schon kann man das überhaupt nicht nachweisen, da hätte ich ja schon bei der PS2 kein RGB Kabel nehmen dürfen. Der Typ aus dem Forum könnte die PS3 wie sonst auch einfach einschicken und fertig.
Wenn ich dem "noob" am Telefon sage "ja ich hab ein Nicht-Sony-kabel angeschlossen", was wird der dann wohl sagen außer "na DANN kann ich natürlich nix machen" 


@Bonkic: Ich machte diese Ausführung, weil die PS3 in Japan ja scheinbar schlechter als in den USA läuft (Europa wird imo gut abschneiden, aber mal abwarten). Die 360 hat einen ordentlichen Vorsprung und es wird wie du schon sagst keine Dominanz wie bei einer PS2 geben. 
Aber wie oft erwähnt, wenn Japan nix wird... Da müssen sich die 2 RPGs gut im Westen verkaufen bevor sich noch mehr solcher Spiele dort hin "trauen". Sonst verkommt die 360 (mehr) zu einer "PC"-Konsole, wenn sich dieser Stil weiter festigt und auf große japanische Spiele verzichtet werden muss.

@Nali: Klar sind das nur Umfragen, ich wollte nur darauf hinaus welche Spiele/Serien in Japan beliebt sind und auf welcher Konsole sie erscheinen - im Kontrast zu den mäßigen PS3-Verkäufen dort.


Anekdoten: 

Ein Sony-Tier brabbelte kürzlich wieder: in den USA läuft es so gut, er zahle 1200$ für jede PS3 die länger als 5min im Regal steht. 
Man kann sich die Reaktionen denken:
http://www.penny-arcade.com/images/2007/20070210.jpg
^^

Microsoft ist so verzweifelt mit den 360-Verkäufen in Asien, sie haben eine Seite gestartet bei der die Asiaten eintragen können warum sie sie nicht kaufen. Die Seite heißt: http://www.whatswrongwithu.com/  
(dann auf singapur klicken .. ähm ja... danke MS  )



@Casino Royale: Sie einfach dazu zulegen wäre ja auch zu einfach oder 
Meine Frage ist aber, was meinen die damit, die vorher erstellten Accounts zählen nicht? Ist gemeint, man muss sich halt mit dem "Voraccount" tatsächlich auch auf der PS3 einloggen/diese reggen, oder muss ich mir jetzt doch einen (neuen...) Account/Nick erst auf der PS3 machen?
32€ geschenkt nehme ich gerne, wobei ich mich frage wann wohl der Film kommt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wirbel um PS 3- Garantie*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.02.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> @Casino Royale: Sie einfach dazu zulegen wäre ja auch zu einfach oder
> Meine Frage ist aber, was meinen die damit, die vorher erstellten Accounts zählen nicht? Ist gemeint, man muss sich halt mit dem "Voraccount" tatsächlich auch auf der PS3 einloggen/diese reggen, oder muss ich mir jetzt doch einen (neuen...) Account/Nick erst auf der PS3 machen?
> 32€ geschenkt nehme ich gerne, wobei ich mich frage wann wohl der Film kommt


Wäre vermutlich wirklich zu einfach gewesen die Disk einfach in die Box zu packen. Es liest sich in der Übersetzung durchaus ein wenig komisch. Aber schau dir auf Gamefront sonst einfach mal die Quelle an. Wenn man sich einen Nick reserviert hat, dann nimmt man nicht automatisch daran teil. Es gibt für die ersten 500.000 Leute die Disk, die sich über die PS 3 ihre Konsole registrieren. Also gleiche Chance für ale Käufer am Erstverkaufstag.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: Wirbel um PS 3- Garantie*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.02.2007 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt für die ersten 500.000 Leute die Disk, die sich über die PS 3 ihre Konsole registrieren. Also gleiche Chance für alle Käufer am Erstverkaufstag.



Das ist zwar Nobel, aber wenn damit eine komplett neue Registrierung gemeint ist (bei der Aktion hat man sich quasi nur das Eintippen der Daten auf der PS3 gespart, bzw. den Nick reserviert) und nicht auch die Aktivierung der "alten" auf der PS3 muss ich mich noch mal reggen... 
Zum Glück sind meine Nick-"Variationen" nie schon vergeben 

@Datenschützer: Adressdaten etc. sind also 32€ wert :>


----------



## Bonkic (13. Februar 2007)

*Quake Wars kommt für 360 und PS 3*



> Nach zahlreichen Gerüchten rund um eine Portierung von Enemy Territory: Quake Wars für Konsolen, herrscht nun endlich Klarheit. In einer aktuellen Presseaussendung wurde bekannt, dass der teambasierte First Person-Shooter auch für PlayStation 3 und Xbox 360 veröffentlicht wird.
> 
> Die PS3-Version wird von Z-Axis entwickelt, die Entwicklung der Xbox 360 Fassung übernimmt hingegen Nerve Software. Todd Hollenshead, seinerseits CEO bei id Software zu den Portierungen: "Wir sind sehr froh, dass wir mit Z-Axis und Nerve Software zusammen arbeiten können, um Enemy Territory: Quake Wars auch auf NextGen-Konsolen zu veröffentlichen."
> 
> Weitere Details wurden im Zuge dieser Ankündigung leider nicht verraten. Demnach befindet sich Enemy Territory: Quake Wars derzeit offiziell für PC, PlayStation 3 und Xbox 360 in Entwicklung. Als Releasetermin wird immer noch 2007 genannt.



_gamesfire_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Februar 2007)

*Vermischte News*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.02.2007 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist zwar Nobel, aber wenn damit eine komplett neue Registrierung gemeint ist [...]


Nein. Bekommen die Leute, die ihre PS 3 Seriennummer mit einer ID "Verbinden".




> Microsoft: 'Viva Pinata oder Kameo auf NDS machen Sinn'
> 
> 13.02.07 - Ein Kameo Click Picture (Xbox 360) oder ein Viva Pinata Click Picture (Xbox 360) auf dem Ninendo DS machen in vielerlei Hinsicht eine Menge Sinn, wenn man es aus der Franchise-Perspektive betrachtet. Das sagten Shane Kim, Corporate Vice President der Microsoft Game Studio, und Phil Spencer, Leiter des Studio Development der Microsoft Game Studios, gegenüber 1up.
> 
> Rares Viva Pinata Click Picture soll außerdem für lange Zeit eine Stütze der Microsoft Game Studios sein: Kim betont, dass man auch weiter in die Marke investieren wird.







> nterview mit Phil Harrison von Sony
> 
> 13.02.07 - PS3IGN führte ein Interview mit Phil Harrison, dem Präsidenten von Sonys Worldwide Studios. Die wichtigsten Aussagen in der Zusammenfassung:
> 
> ...







> Gran Turismo-Termine für Europa
> 
> 13.02.07 - Sony CE Frankreich hat gegenüber JeuxVideo.fr Erscheinungstermine des Rennspiels Gran Turismo für Europa genannt:
> 
> ...








> PS3 verbucht Rekordvorbestellungen in UK
> 
> 13.02.07 - Die Vorbestellungen für die PlayStation3 brechen in Großbritannien Rekorde; die Konsole kommt am 23.03.07 auf den Markt. Das berichtet Digitalspy.co.uk.
> 
> So meldet Wollworth, dass man in der letzten Woche durchschnittlich alle 20 Sekunden eine Vorbestellung für die PS3 angenommen hat. Gerry Berkley, bei Woolworth für das Spielegschäft verantwortlich, geht davon aus, dass die Nachfrage das Angebot übersteigen wird.







> Sony erwägt Auslagerung der Cell-Produktion
> 
> 13.02.07 - Sony will seine Ausgaben für Halbleiter reduzieren und vielleicht auch die Produktion des Cell-Prozessors auslagern, damit das Chip-Geschäft im nächsten Finanzjahr profitabel wird; der Cell-Chip kommt auch in der PS3 zum Einsatz.
> 
> ...






Einen Blick in die Zukunft gibt es auch, von Ubi Soft


> Ubisoft sieht Annäherung von PlayStation 4 und Xbox 3 mit Hollywood
> 
> 13.02.07 - Yves Guillemot, CEO von Ubisoft, glaubt, dass die nächste Konsolengeneration mit PlayStation 4 und Xbox 3 neue Möglichkeiten der Annäherung von Hollywood mit Videospiele-Publishern bereithält.
> 
> Um sich auf diese Chancen vorzubereiten, stellt Ubisofts Montreal Studio Top-Hollywoold- und CGI-Talente ein.



Gamefront.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Februar 2007)

*US Verkaufszahlen*

Es gibt neue Verkaufszahlen für Jan07 aus den USA:
Wii - 435.503
PlayStation 2 - 299.352
Xbox 360 - 293.774
PlayStation 3 - 243.554
Nintendo DS - 238.869
PlayStation Portable -210.719
Gameboy Advance - 179.482
GameCube - 33.806
Xbox - 833

consolewars.de

Für das doch magere Software-Angebot verkauft sich die PS 3 gar nicht mal so schlecht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Februar 2007)

*Softwarezahlen*

*US Softwareverkaufszahlen*
01. LOST PLANET: EXTREME CONDITION (Xbox 360) - 329.000
02. GUITAR HERO 2 W/GUITAR (PS2) - 224.000
03. GEARS OF WAR (Xbox 360) - 212.000
04. WARIOWARE: SMOOTH MOVES (Wii) - 201.000
05. LEGEND OF ZELDA: TWILIGHT PRINCESS (Wii) - 189.000
06. MADDEN NFL 07 (PS2) - 156.000
07. LEGEND OF ZELDA: TWILIGHT PRINCESS (GC) - 144.000
08. RESISTANCE: FALL OF MAN (PS3) - 144.000
09. TOM CLANCY'S RAINBOW SIX: VEGAS (Xbox 360) - 135.000
10. NEW SUPER MARIO BROS (NDS) - 125.000


*Japan Softwareverkaufszahlen*
01. Prof. Layton and the Mysterious Village (NDS) - 136.736
02. Tales of Destiny 2 (PSP) - 73.022
03. Bleach DS 2nd: Kokui Hirameku Requiem (NDS) - 45.486
04. Death Note (NDS) - 44.600
05. Soul Cradle: Sekai wo Kurau Mono (PS2) - 43.253
06. Picross DS (NDS) - 41.105
07. Dragon Quest Monsters Joker (NDS) - 39.598
08. Wii Sports (Wii) - 39.128
09. Wii Play (Wii) - 29.342
10. More Brain Age (NDS) - 28.254

11. NDS - New Super Mario Bros.
12. NDS - Wario: Master of Disguise
13. NDS - Harvest Moon: The Island I Grew Up On
14. NDS - Animal Crossing Wild World
15. NDS - Hotel Dusk: Room 215
16. NDS - Common Knowledge Training
17. PS2 - Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
18. NDS - Mario Kart DS
19. NDS - Brain Age
20. NDS - Pokémon Diamond
21. NDS - English Training
22. NDS - Kanji Brain Test 2M
23. NDS - Pokémon Pearl
24. PS2 - J-League Pro Soccer 5
25. PS3 - Virtua Fighter 5
26. PSP - Monster Hunter Portable (The Best)
27. NDS - Heisei Board of Education DS
28. NDS - Puyo-Puyo!
29. PS2 - Zero no Tsukaima: Shou-akuma to Harukaze no Concerto Neu
30. NDS - Kanji Test

consolewars.de


Etwas verwunderlich sind die Verkaufszahlen von Virtua Fighter auf der PS 3 in Japan. Etwas mehr als Platz 25 in der zweiten Verkaufswoche wäre doch eigentlich schon drin gewesen. :-o
Laut VG Charts (Dort erstaunlicherweise Platz 24) waren es nur etwa 13K verkaufte Exemplare und das Game dümpelt somit bei etwa 62K insgesamt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Februar 2007)

*PS 3 - Abwärtskompatibilität per Software-Emulator in Europa*



> Europäische PS3-Konsolen werden Anfangs weniger PS1/PS2-Titel abspielen können, als japanische und amerikanische Modelle. Dies berichtet Yahoo.com unter Berufung auf einen Sony-Sprecher.
> 
> Der Grund dafür ist simpel: In europäischen Konsolen wird die Emulation bereits teilweise per Software geregelt, anstatt wie in bisherigen US/JP-Modellen ausschließlich von verbauter Hardware (Emotion Engine und Graphic Synthesizer). Dadurch sind Anfangs weniger Titel spielbar, was jedoch durch Updates behoben werden kann. Ab dem 23. März kann man sich auf einer speziell eingerichteten Website über eventuelle Probleme mit PS2-Titeln auf PS3 informieren.
> 
> Sony hatte bereits vor dem Launch der PS3 verlauten lassen, dass man diesen Schritt in Zukunft plane.



consolewars.de

Und direkt von Sony


> compatible with a broad range of original PlayStation® (PS) titles and a limited range of PlayStation®2 (PS2) titles.



Das finde ich schon recht heftig. Gut,es mag ja sein, dass es von Anfang an gleich 90% der Spiele laufen werden, aber so ganz würde damit nicht rechnen. Immerhin hat MS es ja vorgemacht, wie man einen Emulator in den Sand setzen kann. Geht Sony wohl primär darum Kosten zu sparen und die Europäer dürfen es ausbaden.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Februar 2007)

*Nur 70.000 PS 3 zum Deutschlandstart ?*



> Gerüchte, Gerüchte liebe Freunde. Wie aus Händlerkreisen verlautet soll die anvisierte Auslieferungsmenge der PS3 für den Start in Deutschland nur 70.000 Geräte betragen.
> 
> Damit wären insgesamt nur ein wenig mehr PS3s verfügbar als seinerzeit Premium-Ausgaben der Xbox 360. Allerdings ohne eine "Core-Edition", mit der sich enttäuschte Fans trösten könnten. Sollte die PS3 also ähnlich gefragt sein, wie seinerzeit die Micrsosoft-Konsole und falls diese - selbstverständlich nicht offiziell bestätigten - Zahlen zutreffen, solltet ihr euch am besten zeitig in die Schlange vor dem Elektromarkt einreihen. Am besten morgen.



_krawall_


----------



## Flyer24 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Nur 70.000 PS 3 zum Deutschlandstart ?*



			
				Bonkic am 23.02.2007 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> > solltet ihr euch am besten zeitig in die Schlange vor dem Elektromarkt einreihen. Am besten morgen.
> 
> 
> 
> _krawall_



n1 dass ich meine PS3 schon 2 Tage vor dem Deutschlandrelease in die Finger bekomme


----------



## Bonkic (26. Februar 2007)

*Euro PS3 limited due to costs*



> Sony has confirmed that the new model PlayStation 3 for Europe has had its backwards compatibility reduced due to costs.
> 
> Sony released the final specifications for the Euro PS3 last week, revealing that the machine would only play a 'limited range' of PlayStation 2 titles.
> Advertisement
> ...



...europa "nicht mehr wichtig"....


----------



## McDrake (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Euro PS3 limited due to costs*



			
				Bonkic am 26.02.2007 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ...europa "nicht mehr wichtig"....



Allerdings hatte ich, nach dem die PS2 raus kam, praktisch kein PS1-Game mehr gespielt. Wird hier wohl auch der Fall sein. 
Natürlich mit Ausnahmen.


----------



## Onlinestate (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Euro PS3 limited due to costs*

Find die Sache auch überbewertet. Alle wichtigen Spiele werden entweder beim Launch oder spätestens per Update auch auf der europäischen Version laufen. Dass dann nicht jedes 0815-Game läuft halte ich für unproblematisch.
Falls jemand dann doch unbedingt Nostalgie haben will, kann er sich ja immer noch günstig ne PS2 holen, falls er die noch nicht hat (wovon ich eigentlich nicht ausgehe, schließlich hat er ja auch ein PS2-Game).


----------



## Bonkic (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Euro PS3 limited due to costs*



			
				Onlinestate am 26.02.2007 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Find die Sache auch überbewertet.




das ist schon richtig, wirklich relevant wird diese tatsache wohl für die allerwenigsten  sein.
nur ist es von sony in meinen augen zumindest unclever die ps3 auch noch abgespeckt nach europa zu bringen, obwohl sie hier doch eh schon am teuersten sein wird - und weltweit als letztes erhältlich ist.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Euro PS3 limited due to costs*

Ich habe mit der PS2 noch ab und zu PS1 Spiele gezockt (Front Mission3 und FF7/8/9 etc.) und sogar neue gekauft, so kamen die PS-Umsetzungen der alten FF-Teile erst nach PS2-Release raus und das letzte von mir gekaufte war Harvest Moon.
Und ich finde es eben auch gut, dass ich die ganzen Titel/Klassiger auch weiterhin auf der neuesten Konsole zocken kann.

Statt 2 Geräte möchte ich schon gerne nur die PS3 stehen haben, zumal ich wohl noch beim PS3-Release am FFXII zocken bin (zumindest bei 2. Durchspielen), GoW2 kommt auch noch, liebäugele außerdem noch mit erschienenen PS2-Teilen, für die ich keine Zeit hatte (Okami u.ä.).

Allerdings warte ich mal ab wie viel mit dem Softwareemulator läuft, bevor ich diese Umstellung einschätzen will (bzw. Updates abwarte).
Der Memory Card Adapter kommt auch erst später.

Da man öfters liest, die PS3 wird für Europa nun "schlechter" herausgebracht, das ist nicht richtig, es gibt eben die neueste PS3-Serie und die hat wie angekündigt (allerdings dachte man das dauert noch) nicht mehr als "Notlösung" eine PS2 verbaut sondern eben den Softwareemulator. Europa bekommt nun gleich diese Serie, die Japaner und Amis werden aber natürlich auch nur noch PS3s mit Softwareemulator bekommen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Euro PS3 limited due to costs*

Ich empfand die 100% Rückwärtskompatiblität als großen Vorteil gegenüber der 360. Hab auch noch meine ganzen XBOX-Games und würde die eine oder andere Perle gerne wieder einlegen können, aber da gehen nur etwa 50%.
Und der Fernseher hat auch nur begrenzte Anschlüsse, darunter ist gar kein Platz für 3 oder mehr Konsolen und früher hatte ich öfters PS2/XBOX Kabelsalat.
In jedem Fall hat Sony da keine schlaue Strategie gezeigt, die Hardwarelösung zu entwickeln, um dann dieses Produkt nach 4 Monaten vom Markt zu nehmen. Da hätten sie gleich die M$-Lösung machen können, und den Emulator per Updates später verbessern.


----------



## Moejoe82 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Euro PS3 limited due to costs*

Für mich ist das sehr wohl relevant.

Da ich keine PS2 hatte, stand ich vor 6 Monaten vor der Entscheidung auf die PS3 zu warten und habe mir als Übergangslösung eine XBox 360 geholt, die ich dann mitte 2007 (nach Bioshock und mass effect) wieder verkauft hätte. Jetzt stehe ich stattdessen vor der Entscheidung mich mit einer PS2 zu begrnügen, da ich ohnehin nichtmehr soviel Zeit zum spielen habe und mit 10 Games (für  die PS3 gibt es ja noch nichtmal 5 herausragende Spiele) mindestens 2 Jahre beschäftigt wäre.


----------



## McDrake (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Euro PS3 limited due to costs*



			
				Moejoe82 am 27.02.2007 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich ist das sehr wohl relevant.
> 
> Da ich keine PS2 hatte, stand ich vor 6 Monaten vor der Entscheidung auf die PS3 zu warten und habe mir als Übergangslösung eine XBox 360 geholt, die ich dann mitte 2007 (nach Bioshock und mass effect) wieder verkauft hätte. Jetzt stehe ich stattdessen vor der Entscheidung mich mit einer PS2 zu begrnügen, da ich ohnehin nichtmehr soviel Zeit zum spielen habe und mit 10 Games (für  die PS3 gibt es ja noch nichtmal 5 herausragende Spiele) mindestens 2 Jahre beschäftigt wäre.



Also wenn ich keine Zeit zum spielen habe, dann kauf ich mir auch keine PS3 
Und jetzt extra von der 360, auf welcher inzwischen wirklich gute Games laufen, auf eine PS3 umzusteigen lohnt sich in meinen Augen nicht wirklich.

Ich hab mir auch mal überlegt eine 360 zu kaufen. Habe jetzt aber auf die PS3 gespart. Man hatte ja ne Weile mehr Zeit dafür hehe


----------



## Bonkic (28. Februar 2007)

*Sonys Interpretation der bisherigen Verkaufszahlen*



> Jeder Analyst hat seine eigene Meinung über die in den US-Geschäften existierenden Stapel von PlayStation 3-Konsolen. Einige schließen daraus, dass sich das neue Spielgerät von Sony schlecht verkaufen würde. Der Konzern stellt das jedoch ganz anders dar.
> 
> So hat SCEA-Chef Jack Tretton gegenüber der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters die Meinung vertreten, dass PS3-Stapel in den USA »ein Beweis für den Fakt sind, dass wir in der Lage waren, die Herstellung und Auslieferung von Einheiten in einem Maße voranzutreiben, wie bei noch keiner anderen Konsole bisher. Unser Ziel ist, die Regale in den gesamten Vereinigten Staaten zu füllen. Es ist nicht unser Ziel, halbvolle Regale zu haben. Wenn wir leere Regale haben, ist das ein Konsument weniger, der eine PlayStation 3 gekauft haben könnte«.
> 
> Zudem sieht das Unternehmen sich auch vollkommen auf Kurs auf das Ziel, bis Ende März in den USA zwei Millionen Einheiten der Konsole verkauft zu haben. Bis Mai erwartet Tratton dort zudem auch keine Lieferengpässe.



_looki_


----------



## Bonkic (1. März 2007)

*PS 3 Verkäufe*



> 01.03.07 - Sony ist auf dem besten Wege, insgesamt 2 Mio. PS3 bis Ende März 2007 in Nordamerika auszuliefern. Das sagte Jack Tretton, Chief Executive von Sony CEA, gegenüber Reuters.



_gamefront_

bis ende märz wollte sony weltweit 6 mio stück abgesetzt haben.

bislang sinds knapp 800.000 in japan und 1.300.000 in usa, in europa startet die konsole erst am ende märz.

dass sony dieses ziel verfehlen wird - und zwar gewaltig - steht jetzt schon ausser frage, die frage ist nur noch um wieviel 100.000 stück oder gar millionen - das hätt` ich vor 2- 3 monaten auch noch nicht gedacht.  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. März 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Verkäufe*



			
				Bonkic am 01.03.2007 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> bis ende märz wollte sony weltweit 6 mio stück abgesetzt haben.
> 
> bislang sinds knapp 800.000 in japan und 1.300.000 in usa, in europa startet die konsole erst am ende märz.
> 
> dass sony dieses ziel verfehlen wird - und zwar gewaltig - steht jetzt schon ausser frage, die frage ist nur noch um wieviel 100.000 stück oder gar millionen - das hätt` ich vor 2- 3 monaten auch noch nicht gedacht.  :-o


Schon auf der E3 fand ich die Zahlen extrem hoch. Dank der fast ausschließlich negativen Meldungen zum Release (und bis heute) kann Sony IMO froh sein, wenn sie 50%, also 3 Millionen durch(!)verkaufte Konsolen, erreichen werden. Aber wie man ja an der letzten Meldung sehen kann, wird Sony auch dies positiv sehen.

Auch bezweifle ich sehr, dass die PS3 hier in Europa ausverkauft sein wird. Mag ja vielleicht in England sein, aber überwiegend rechne ich doch eher damit, dass die PS3 im Regal verstauben wird. So lange der Preis so hoch bleibt und die Must-Have-Titel, die es auf den (speziell der) andern Konsole nicht gibt, wird es die PS3 verdammt schwer haben. Der größte Schub wird IMO sicherlich durch das 20GB Modell oder einer Preissenkung kommen.


----------



## Moejoe82 (1. März 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Verkäufe*

Wenn man sich die Softwareverkäufe der PS3 anschaut  scheint Sony zumindest in einem Punkt recht zu behalten. Die PS3 würde sich auch ohne Spiele verkaufen.


----------



## Bonkic (1. März 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Verkäufe*



			
				Moejoe82 am 01.03.2007 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man sich die Softwareverkäufe der PS3 anschaut  scheint Sony zumindest in einem Punkt recht zu behalten. Die PS3 würde sich auch ohne Spiele verkaufen.




uhhhh- böse.


----------



## LordMephisto (1. März 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Verkäufe*

Sony hat sich die Sache wohl zu einfach vorgestellt. Die schlechten Verkaufszahlen liegen natürlich auch am hohen Preis, aber vorallem daran das MS mit der 360 einfach eine sehr starke Konsole gebaut hat. Dabei, das muss ich ehrlich zugeben, hat MS mich schon überrascht.

Ich denke die VK Zahlen werden besser werden, aber erst mit dem erscheinen der Toptitel, wie MGS4, GT5, Tekken 5 usw. Das sind dann schon richtige Systemseller, die grade in Japan und den USA einschlagen werden. Vor dem erscheinen mindestens einer dieser Toptitel werde ich mir auch keine PS3 kaufen. 
Kaufen werde ich sie aber auf jeden Fall, denn die 360 bietet für mich leider nicht einen Titel der mir die Konsole letztendlich wirklich Schmackhaft machen kann.


----------



## Bonkic (1. März 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Verkäufe*



			
				LordMephisto am 01.03.2007 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke die VK Zahlen werden besser werden, aber erst mit dem erscheinen der Toptitel, wie MGS4, GT5, Tekken 5 usw. .




klar werden die zahlen nicht dauerhaft auf diesem niveau bleiben.

wenn man allerdings sieht, wie ein vermeintlich starker titel, wie *vf 5* in japan sang und klanglos untergeht, dann ist das schon erschreckend. 

das spiel ist schon in der 2. woche nicht mal mehr in den top 30 zu finden !


----------



## LordMephisto (1. März 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Verkäufe*



			
				Bonkic am 01.03.2007 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man allerdings sieht, wie ein vermeintlich starker titel, wie *vf 5* in japan sang und klanglos untergeht, dann ist das schon erschreckend.
> 
> das spiel ist schon in der 2. woche nicht mal mehr in den top 30 zu finden !


Tatsächlich?
Das verwundert mich schon, ich habs aber auch nicht so mit japanischen Game VKs.


----------



## McDrake (1. März 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Verkäufe*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.03.2007 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch bezweifle ich sehr, dass die PS3 hier in Europa ausverkauft sein wird. Mag ja vielleicht in England sein, aber überwiegend rechne ich doch eher damit, dass die PS3 im Regal verstauben wird. So lange der Preis so hoch bleibt und die Must-Have-Titel, die es auf den (speziell der) andern Konsole nicht gibt, wird es die PS3 verdammt schwer haben. Der größte Schub wird IMO sicherlich durch das 20GB Modell oder einer Preissenkung kommen.



Also an der Menge der Leute, die sich bei uns eine PS3 reservieren lassen wollen, bezweifle ich, dass das Gerät lange im Laden stehen bleibt.

Dass kein Must-Have-Titel zum Release kommt, stimmt natürlich schon.
Zumindest keinen mit einem bekannten Namen. 
Aber das Motostorm sieht schon mal lecker aus und GT-HD gibts gratis zum Download.

Und so ein Softwarelineup wie die PS3 hatte noch keine Konsole zum Launch... "dank" der Verschiebung. Da hats für jeden was. Nicht nur für Rennfahrer.
Für die gibts ein F1oder RidgeRacer. 
Andere Sportarten: NHL, Fifa NBA, Tennis Rollenspiel: Oblivion. Action: Resistance, CoD3, ....
Auf den Release knapp 30 Titel!


----------



## Bonkic (1. März 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Verkäufe*



			
				McDrake am 01.03.2007 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Und so ein Softwarelineup wie die PS3 hatte noch keine Konsole zum Launch... "dank" der Verschiebung. Da hats für jeden was. Nicht nur für Rennfahrer.




da stimme ich zu, dass line up ist qualitativ wirklich ausserordentlich gut und auch auch in der breite gut besetzt.
allerdings sinds fast alles um- oder fortsetzungen schon altbekannter titel.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. März 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Verkäufe*



			
				McDrake am 01.03.2007 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also an der Menge der Leute, die sich bei uns eine PS3 reservieren lassen wollen, bezweifle ich, dass das Gerät lange im Laden stehen bleibt.


Also bei einer Million Geräte für ganz Europa glaube ich nicht so ganz an einen Ausverkauf. Außer Sony liefert nur wieder die halbe Menge. *g*
Interessant wird es auch wie viele Geräte bei eBay eingestellt werden. 



> Und so ein Softwarelineup wie die PS3 hatte noch keine Konsole zum Launch... "dank" der Verschiebung. Da hats für jeden was. Nicht nur für Rennfahrer.
> Für die gibts ein F1oder RidgeRacer.
> Andere Sportarten: NHL, Fifa NBA, Tennis Rollenspiel: Oblivion. Action: Resistance, CoD3, ....
> Auf den Release knapp 30 Titel!


Nur von den Titeln her ist das Lineup sicherlich nicht schlecht und es zeigt sich der "Vorteil" der Verschiebung. Allerdings sind ein Großteil Multi-Titel, die es teilweise für die andere Konsole schon zum Budgetpreis gibt. Insbesondere die Publisher werden sich ärgern, da ja insgesamt recht viele sehr ordentliche Titel sind, nur es wird nicht jeder so viele Spiele kaufen können.


----------



## McDrake (1. März 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Verkäufe*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.03.2007 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur von den Titeln her ist das Lineup sicherlich nicht schlecht und es zeigt sich der "Vorteil" der Verschiebung. Allerdings sind ein Großteil Multi-Titel, die es teilweise für die andere Konsole schon zum Budgetpreis gibt. Insbesondere die Publisher werden sich ärgern, da ja insgesamt recht viele sehr ordentliche Titel sind, nur es wird nicht jeder so viele Spiele kaufen können.



Das hat was.
Auch für den Einkauf der Games ist eine solche Auswahl nicht gerade behilflich 
Das war beim Wii ganz anders. Da konnte man einfach Wii:Zelda 1:0,95 rechnen.
hrhr


----------



## McDrake (1. März 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Verkäufe*



			
				Bonkic am 01.03.2007 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 01.03.2007 22:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt ist es latürnich auch relativ schwierig einen Titel für die PS3 in den Charts platzieren zu können. Nur schon von der installierten Hardware her.


----------



## Bonkic (2. März 2007)

*PS 3 jetzt doch mit FF ?*



> Sony und Immersion haben ihren jahrelangen Patentrechtsstreit beendet, indem Sony USD 150,3 Mio. (Euro 114,0 Mio. / Yen 17,6 Mrd.) bis 2009 an Immersion zahlt.
> 
> Vorausgegangen war vor rund fünf Jahren eine Klage der Immersion Coporation: Das Unternehmen warf Sony vor, unrechtmäßig 'Force Feedback'-Technik in seinen DualShock-Joypads zu verwenden. Damit sollte nach Auffassung von Immersion ein Patent verletzt worden sein.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. März 2007)

*Neue Japan-Zahlen & Neues Prince of Persia*


```
Verkauft	Vorwoche	2007		Gesamt
DS Lite		136.128		136.846		1.376.562	8.799.886
PSP		100.210		34.505		437.828		4.969.957
Wii		78.506		63.618		745.602		1.665.245
PlayStation 3	19.315		20.676		218.725		676.283
PlayStation 2	15.054		16.192		180.683		20.335.542
Xbox 360	4.183		5.210		62.010		326.712
GBA SP		1.035		843		10.014		5.925.054
Gameboy Micro	907		953		12.105		572.035
GameCube	323		347		4.129		4.173.597
Nintendo DS	132		153		846		6.583.201
GBA		59		40		428		8.823.536
```
Gamefront.de

Also wenn das so weitergeht, dann schafft Sony nicht einmal 1 Million in Japan bis Ende März 07.

Außerdem wurde von Ubi Soft ein neuer Prince of Persia Titel für die Xbox 360 angekündigt:


> Prince of Persia in Arbeit
> 
> 02.03.07 - Ubisoft arbeitet an einem Prince of Persia-Spiel für die Xbox 360. Das meldet das britische 'Official Xbox 360 Magazine'.
> 
> ...


Gamnefront.de


----------



## Bonkic (2. März 2007)

*AW: Neue Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.03.2007 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn das so weitergeht, dann schafft Sony nicht einmal 1 Million in Japan bis Ende März 07.



eigentlich alles wie gehabt, ausser der enorme anstieg bei den psp- zahlen.
der dürfte auf die veröffentlichung von monster hunter zurückzuführen sein, das letzte woche 700.000 mal (!) verkauft wurde.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. März 2007)

*AW: Neue Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 02.03.2007 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> eigentlich alles wie gehabt, ausser der enorme anstieg bei den psp- zahlen.
> der dürfte auf die veröffentlichung von monster hunter zurückzuführen sein, das letzte woche 700.000 mal (!) verkauft wurde.


So einen Titel braucht dann auch mal die PS3, wann kommt da einer? Wenn man sich da z.B. Virtua Fighter anschaut, dann ist das Game ja in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwunden.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. März 2007)

*AW: Neue Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 02.03.2007 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 02.03.2007 09:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Zurecht, nur zum kotzen, dass sie den 2. PSP-Teil außerhalb Japans veröffentlichen aber den "richtigen" 2. PS2 Teil nicht.
Ich hab zwar die Japan-Version gespielt, aber auf meiner Pal-PS2 kann ich natürlich nicht online zocken, da geht der Großteil des Spiels an mir vorbei.

Ich bin nur gespannt ob man importiere PS3-Spiele auch online bei uns zocken kann, scheinbar ist es egal woher das Spiel/Konsole kommt, solange man nicht die "asiatische" (wegen China?) PS3 hat (auch bei PS3 gibt es ja Online-Gebiete, also USA-Markt, Europa/Australien etc.).
Dann könnte mir das in Zukunft nämlich dank Region Free egal sein und kann MH3 zocken, sollte es nur in Japan erscheinen.



@Verkaufszahlen: Also selbst 5 Millionen zu knacken wird ja noch schwierig in den letzten 30 Tagen.


----------



## crackajack (2. März 2007)

*Blu-Ray gewinnt Formatkrieg?*



			
				[url=http://www.widescreen-online.de/?article_id=564600 schrieb:
			
		

> Blu-ray soll Formatkrieg für sich entscheiden [/url]] Studie des britischen Marktforschungsinstituts Understanding & Solutions......
> 
> Mit dem Verkauf von Abspielgeräten beider Formate soll sich Blu-ray unter anderem durchsetzen, da auch die PlayStation 3.....
> 
> Allein in Europa sollen bis 2009 *27 Millionen Blu-ray*-Geräte verkauft worden sein, während sich die verkauften Stückzahlen im *HD-DVD*-Player-Segment voraussichtlich nur auf *3.2 Millionen *belaufen..... Allderings handelt es sich dabei auch nur um Spekulationen.


Imo etwas unrealistisch.
Oder?

Wie sieht es den eig. bei der Box mit der Notwendigkeit vom HD-DVD-LW aus? in Hinsicht auf irgendwelche Systemsseller-spiele
Wird das von MS gepusht?



Spoiler



Allderings? geiles Wort *g*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. März 2007)

*AW: Blu-Ray gewinnt Formatkrieg?*



			
				crackajack am 02.03.2007 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Imo etwas unrealistisch.
> Oder?


Ab und zu mag ja eine Prognose in etwa stimmen, aber jetzt, am Anfang des Formatstreits, schon so "klare" Entscheidungen zu sehen ist schon etwas lächerlich. Insbesondere weil die DVD auf einem guten Player, der auch noch hochrechen kann, nicht wirklich schlecht aussieht. Außerdem sind ja HD-Movies on Demand / Downloads im Kommen.




			
				crackajack am 02.03.2007 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es den eig. bei der Box mit der Notwendigkeit vom HD-DVD-LW aus? in Hinsicht auf irgendwelche Systemsseller-spiele
> Wird das von MS gepusht?


Das Laufwerk wird nur für Filme verwendet und soll (so zumindest bislang immer die Aussage von MS) nicht für Spiele verwendet werden. Mit dem LW hat man allerdings auch den Vorteil, dieses am PC verwenden kann.


----------



## Bonkic (2. März 2007)

*AW: Blu-Ray gewinnt Formatkrieg?*



			
				crackajack am 02.03.2007 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Imo etwas unrealistisch.
> Oder?



ganz ehrlich ?
keinen blassen dunst.



> Wie sieht es den eig. bei der Box mit der Notwendigkeit vom HD-DVD-LW aus? in Hinsicht auf irgendwelche Systemsseller-spiele
> Wird das von MS gepusht?



das hddvd- lw der 360 soll ausschliesslich für filme genutzt werden .


----------



## LordMephisto (3. März 2007)

*PS3 bald doch mit Rumble Pad?*



> Sony und Immersion einigen sich - bald PS3-Pad mit Rumble?
> 
> 02.03.07 - Sony und Immersion haben ihren jahrelangen Patentrechtsstreit beendet, indem Sony USD 150,3 Mio. (Euro 114,0 Mio. / Yen 17,6 Mrd.) bis 2009 an Immersion zahlt.
> 
> ...


_gamefront_


----------



## Teslatier (3. März 2007)

*AW: PS3 bald doch mit Rumble Pad?*



			
				LordMephisto am 03.03.2007 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> > Satoshi Fukuoka, ein Sprecher von Sony Computer Entertainment Japan, fügt hinzu, dass man derzeit keinen vorläufigen Plan hat, die Rumble-Technologie in zukünftigen Versionen der PS3 einzubauen. Er verweist allerdings darauf, dass es einer Untersuchung von Sony CE und Immersion bedarf.
> 
> 
> _gamefront_


Wie jetzt? Heißt das, dass die PS3-Controller gar keine Rumble/Vibrations Funktion haben? Wär echt armselig.


----------



## McDrake (3. März 2007)

*AW: PS3 bald doch mit Rumble Pad?*



			
				Teslatier am 03.03.2007 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 03.03.2007 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War schon länger bekannt.
Der Grund:
Der Bewegungssonsor des "Six axis" käme mit der Rumblefunktion nicht klar.
Aber auch in meinen Augen ein dickes Minus.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. März 2007)

*AW: PS3 bald doch mit Rumble Pad?*



			
				Teslatier am 03.03.2007 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt? Heißt das, dass die PS3-Controller gar keine Rumble/Vibrations Funktion haben? Wär echt armselig.


Für Sony ist Rumble "Last Gen" und "nicht mehr so wichtig".


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. März 2007)

*Xbox - Neue Speicherkarte & größere Live Arcade Games*

Im April wird es eine neue Speicherkarte mit 512 MB geben. Kostenpunkt wird wohl 49,99€ sein. Gleichzeitig fällit die 64 MB Version im Preis auf 29,99.



> SAN FRANCISCO — March 4, 2007 — At the Game Developers Conference (GDC) 2007, Microsoft Corp. today announced plans to launch a 512MB Memory Unit for the Xbox 360™ video game and entertainment system and an increase in the official size limit of Xbox LIVE® Arcade games from 50 MB to 150 MB.
> 
> The 512MB Memory Unit, available worldwide beginning April 3, 2007, will retail for an estimated retail price of $49.99 (U.S.) in North America.* The 512MB Memory Unit will be pre-loaded with the hit Xbox LIVE Arcade game “Geometry Wars: Retro Evolved” from developer Bizarre Creations Ltd. for a limited time. The original 64MB Memory Unit will simultaneously drop in price from $39.99 to $29.99 (ERP).*



Außerdem wurde nun offiziell das Limit für Arcade-Games von 50 auf 150MB angehoben:


> Beginning today, the Xbox LIVE Arcade game size limit has increased from 50 MB to 150 MB, giving developers greater flexibility in game design and expanding the opportunity to add advanced game features while still keeping games compact.


http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/press/2007/mar07/03-04512MBMemoryUnitPR.mspx


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (5. März 2007)

*AW: PS3 bald doch mit Rumble Pad?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.03.2007 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 03.03.2007 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann man dann eigentlich PS2-Pads anschliessen, um wenigstens die (handvoll :>) PS2-Titel, die emuliert werden können, mit Rumble zu spielen?


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2007)

*AW: PS3 bald doch mit Rumble Pad?*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 05.03.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man dann eigentlich PS2-Pads anschliessen, um wenigstens die (handvoll :>) PS2-Titel, die emuliert werden können, mit Rumble zu spielen?



wüsste nicht wie.
die ps3 hat ja nur 4 usb anschlüsse an der frontseite.
vielleicht klappts über irgendeinen adapter, kann ich mir aber kaum vorstellen.
und pc(usb)pads mit ff werden wohl erst recht nicht funktionieren.

kann aber gut sein, dass ich mich täusche.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. März 2007)

*AW: PS3 bald doch mit Rumble Pad?*



			
				Bonkic am 05.03.2007 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 05.03.2007 11:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Adapter erscheint bereits kurz nach dem Release:
http://www.amazon.de/PlayStation-Controller-Converter-black-Sports/dp/B000N4S6DG/ref=sr_1_5/302-3937859-0769649?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1173091553&sr=1-5

Ob das Rumble-Signal aber vom Spiel auf das Pad übertragen wird weiß ich nicht.

Force Feedback bei Lenkrädern wurde letztens auch wieder in Betracht gezogen, ist laut Sony eben Sache der Entwickler.

Nach der Einigung könnte es ja wirklich irgendwann PS3-Pads mit Vibration geben und man muss wegen eines Rechtsstreits nicht mehr behaupten, man fände es doof *g*


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (5. März 2007)

*AW: PS3 bald doch mit Rumble Pad?*



			
				Bonkic am 05.03.2007 11:40 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 05.03.2007 11:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falls dem so wäre (klingt zumindest plausibel), wär die "Abwärtskompatibilität" zumindest für mich endgültig fürn Arsch. Also nix mit "ich schick meine PS2 in Rente".

Edit: Aha, Konverter. Wär immerhin was.

Edit2: Die solln sich mal ranhalten mit ihren Rumble-Controllern, ein GT5 ohne Vibration wär nur noch halb so gut


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. März 2007)

*AW: PS3 bald doch mit Rumble Pad?*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 05.03.2007 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit2: Die solln sich mal ranhalten mit ihren Rumble-Controllern, ein GT5 ohne Vibration wär nur noch halb so gut



Egoistischerweise hoffe ich da nur auf ne FF-Unterstützung für mein Lenkrad, denn das ist mal wirklich ne Spielspaßverbesserung


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (5. März 2007)

*AW: PS3 bald doch mit Rumble Pad?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.03.2007 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 05.03.2007 11:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich mein PC-USB-Lenkrad anschliessen kann, soll mir das auch recht sein 
Muss dann nur noch rausfinden, wie ich das an der Couch befestige  ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. März 2007)

*AW: PS3 bald doch mit Rumble Pad?*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 05.03.2007 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 05.03.2007 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das könntest du auch jetzt schon auf ner PS2 mit GT4 ausprobieren  meins geht auch an beiden Systemen weil USB.
Ich hab den Tisch neben der Couch welcher dann verstellt wird, kannst es ja auch zwischen die Beine klemmen, vielleicht ganz angenehm?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. März 2007)

*Xbox Premium für 299€*

Scheinbar gibt es beim Saturn ab dem 08.03 eine Xbox 360 Aktion.

Xbox 360 Premium (also mit 20 GB Festplatte, Headset, YuV-Kabel & wireless Gamepad) für 299

Für weitere 29€ bekommt man dazu:
Kameo
PGR 3
3 Monate Live Abo
zweites wireless Gamepad
(alles zusammen(!) für 29€)

http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=5669


----------



## Teslatier (5. März 2007)

*AW: Xbox Premium für 299€*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.03.2007 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar gibt es beim Saturn ab dem 08.03 eine Xbox 360 Aktion.
> Dort soll ein Bundel für 299€ angeboten werden.
> 
> Inhalt:
> ...


uhhh und dann auch noch mit PGR... da könnt ich schon schwach werden.


----------



## Bonkic (6. März 2007)

*EA bezweifelt Fortsetzung der Playstation Dominanz*



> Electronic Arts' chief executive Larry Probst has predicted that Sony will see a decline in its market share in the current console generation - but he still expects the PS3 to come out on top.
> 
> "We expect that there will be a more level playing field this time around than last time," Probst told an investor conference in the United States this week, according to the Reuters news agency.
> 
> ...



_gameindustry.biz_


----------



## GorrestFump (6. März 2007)

*AW: Xbox Premium für 299€*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.03.2007 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar gibt es beim Saturn ab dem 08.03 eine Xbox 360 Aktion.
> Dort soll ein Bundel für 299€ angeboten werden.
> 
> Inhalt:
> ...



Jedoch stimmt das so nicht ganz (wenn ich mich nicht verlesen hab):

Premium Paket: 299.-€
"Kameo, PGR, Live-Abo, Wireless-Controller" - Paket: 29,99€ zusätzlich

http://www.saturn.de/frontend/showpdf/index.cfm?fa=getpdf&pos=2&outlet_id=301

Trotzdem ein Hammerangebot...!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. März 2007)

*AW: Xbox Premium für 299€*



			
				GorrestFump am 06.03.2007 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 05.03.2007 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Mein Fehler. Steht ja auch richtig in der "Quelle". Werde den Beitrag korrigieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. März 2007)

*Daten und Zahlen zur Xbox 360*



> Xbox LIVE Reaches 6 Million Members 4 Months Ahead of Schedule
> 
> At E3 this past year, Microsoft announced the goal that the Xbox LIVE community would be 6 million members strong by June 2007. We underestimated ourselves.
> Microsoft is proud to announce today that more than 6 million gamers worldwide are connected to Xbox LIVE, a milestone that was reached 4 months ahead of schedule. Xbox LIVE, the premier online entertainment network, offers the best in online gaming, ubiquitous voice, video and text chatting, Achievements, demos, trailers and more.
> ...



http://gamerscoreblog.com/team/archive/2007/03/06/542176.aspx


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. März 2007)

*Playstation Home*

Das erste Video zu Playstation Home, dem interaktiven 3D-Online Community-Portal der PS3.
Die Gerüchte haben sich bestätigt, es ist eine stark erweiterte Mischung aus den Miis vom Wii und den Online-Funktionen der 360 (Ranglisten usw.)
http://www.consolewars.de/news/15516/video_zu_playstation_home/

Ich bin nicht unbedingt Fan von solche Spielereien, zudem ist das ja jetzt schon fast ähnlich Second Life.
Aber was da gezeigt wird finde ich allerdings schon interessant.
Das sind so kleine Features wie Videos und Musik, die man auf der eigenen PS3-Festplatte hat den Online-Freunden über die virtuelle Anlage/Screen vorführen zu lassen. So etwas wünschte ich mir sogar früher schon auf PC, dass Z.B. ICQ-Chatpartner mal eben den Song anhören können (ohne gleich wieder alles schicken zu müssen).
Das ganze noch als ansprechender 3D-Chat gestaltet etc.

Wie der Zugang zu den eigentlichen Onlinemultiplayern von Spielen ist Playstation Home aber vor allem kostenlos (daher kann man auch schlecht meckern *g*)



Aber es werden wieder Sprüche gebracht, hammer: "ist unendlich unterhaltsamer als auf anderen Konsolen"


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. März 2007)

*AW: Playstation Home*

Sieht wirklich nett aus, nur den Nutzen habe ich noch nicht so ganz erkannt. :-o


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. März 2007)

*AW: Playstation Home*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.03.2007 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht wirklich nett aus, nur den Nutzen habe ich noch nicht so ganz erkannt. :-o



Prinzipiell einfach eine grafische Oberfläche um sich mit den anderen PS3-Usern zu treffen, man kann von dort ja auch in Minispiele und die richtigen Onlinespiele starten.
Bzw. zum "chillen" dazwischen, wird ja dort auch ein Kino für Trailer geben, Ranglisten etc.
Ist eigentlich auch die logische Weiterentwicklung um die Onlinespieler (die sich ja anders als beim Splitscreen auf der Couch seltener persönlich kennen) "näher" zusammenzubringen.
Die eigene "Wohnung" und den Avatar vorzuzeigen ist auch ein Element aus mmorpgs.


mehr Infos:
http://www.k-videogames.de/web/Home/special/id,4435/page,1/s,,c


----------



## GorrestFump (7. März 2007)

*AW: Playstation Home*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 07.03.2007 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.consolewars.de/



Hab noch nie so ne schreckliche Community erlebt wie auf der Seite...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. März 2007)

*AW: Playstation Home*



			
				GorrestFump am 07.03.2007 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 07.03.2007 20:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist allerdings wahr und überall bekannt berüchtigt *g*
Das englische gamefaqs.com board ist noch schlimmer ^^

an "News" an cw selbst in der Vergangenheit auch schon mal ins Klo gegriffen.


----------



## GorrestFump (7. März 2007)

*AW: Xbox Premium für 299€*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.03.2007 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar gibt es beim Saturn ab dem 08.03 eine Xbox 360 Aktion.
> 
> Xbox 360 Premium (also mit 20 GB Festplatte, Headset, YuV-Kabel & wireless Gamepad) für 299
> 
> ...



Sorry das ich nochmal auf dieses Thema komm aber ich stell mir da ein paar Fragen (liebäugle ja schon länger mit ner 360er):

Ist der Preis von Dauer und genereller Natur oder ist das nur eine befristete Aktion?

Wirkt sich das auf den Preis der Core-Version aus oder wird die in der Zeit im Saturn einfach nicht verkauft (falls befristet)?

Edit (hat sich erledigt):

_
Wie uns von Saturn versichert wurde, handelt es sich bei den Xbox 360 Konsolen um absolute Neuware und keine Vorführgeräte oder transferierte Rückläufer der Media Markt Aktion, wie manche Stimmen im Internet bereits vermuteten. Die Aktion wurde laut Saturn angeblich von Microsoft initiiert und diese erstatten Saturn für jede verkaufte Konsole €100.

Update: Wir haben bei Microsoft nachgefragt und warten noch auf eine Bestätigung ob dies wirklich der Fall ist.
Update 2: Laut Microsoft, von denen wir erst heute (07.03) eine Antwort bekamen, liegt der UVP weiterhin bei 399,- Euro und die Aussage der Saturn Mitarbeiter sei schlichtweg falsch. Bei den Angeboten würde es sich um lokale Aktionen handeln. Allerdings müssen wir uns schon wundern was MS damit zu tun hat, wenn auch Verkaufsleiter aus anderen Filialen solche Sachen schreiben. (Danke an “Devil”) 
_
http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=5669


Edit 2:
Der Werbeflyer von Saturn ist mittlerweile auch offline...
Hat sich das Angebot in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. März 2007)

*AW: Xbox Premium für 299€*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 07.03.2007 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 07.03.2007 20:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist ja sicherlich ne feine Sache und durchaus der "nächste Schritt" in der Richtung (Wohl prinzipiell für die Leute, die ein zweiten RL brauchen *g*). 
Hoffentlich übernimmt sich Sony da nicht. Mal abwarten, wie es Ende des Jahres aussieht. 




			
				GorrestFump am 07.03.2007 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry das ich nochmal auf dieses Thema komm aber ich stell mir da ein paar Fragen (liebäugle ja schon länger mit ner 360er):
> 
> Ist der Preis von Dauer und genereller Natur oder ist das nur eine befristete Aktion?
> 
> Wirkt sich das auf den Preis der Core-Version aus oder wird die in der Zeit im Saturn einfach nicht verkauft (falls befristet)?


Auch wenn es sich erledigt hat.
Selbst wenn der Preis jetzt im Moment noch nicht offiziell gesenkt wurde, irgendwann kommt auch die offizielle Preissenkung. Das Gerät ist ja immerhin schon gut 1,5 Jahre auf dem Markt.
Ansonsten noch was zur "Core". Finger weg. Für die Version brauchst du auf jeden Fall noch eine Speicherkarte (ab April 512 MB für 50€) oder eine Festplatte (80€). Allerdings ist eine Konsole ohne Festplatte witzlos. Allein schon wegen der Demos, die es zu nahezu jedem Spiel gibt (Oder Trailer). Aber auch zusätzliche Downloads und Minispielchen sind sehr stark im Kommen (Die Maximale Größe für die „kleinen Games“ wurde vor wenigen Tagen auf 150 MB angehoben) und da ist selbst eine 512 MB Speicherkarte sehr schnell voll und einige Sachen passen auch gar nicht drauf, wie z.B. die Erweiterung zu GRAW (700 MB)
Außerdem hast du bei der Core kein Headset dabei, das Netzwerkkabel fehlt, kein wireless Controller und es gibt nur ein Chinch-Kabel (Komponent bei Premium).


----------



## GorrestFump (8. März 2007)

*AW: Xbox Premium für 299€*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.03.2007 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten noch was zur "Core". Finger weg.(...)



Jep, es steht außer Frage ne Core zu kaufen...


----------



## Moejoe82 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Xbox Premium für 299€*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.03.2007 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten noch was zur "Core". Finger weg. Für die Version brauchst du auf jeden Fall noch eine Speicherkarte (ab April 512 MB für 50€) oder eine Festplatte (80€). Allerdings ist eine Konsole ohne Festplatte witzlos.



Die Speicherkarte kostet 35 EUR und eine Festplatte brauch nicht jeder.

Ich habe die Premium jetzt ungefähr 6 Monate und für mich hätte theoretisch auch die Core gereicht. Das einzige was ich bisher runtergeldaden habe war ein Box-Update für bessere Abwärtskompatibilität und die Dead Rising Demo. Einen Xbox live Account habe ich daher nicht. Wenn ich online spielen will, dann am PC, da ich im Multiplayer eigentlich nur Strategiespiele und RPGs mag, oder Face to Face (online ist es einfach nicht das selbe). Wer Arcadegames mag ist mit einem PC auch besser beraten, da man die Spiele umsonst, oder im Classicpack hinterhergeschmissen bekommt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. März 2007)

*AW: Xbox Premium für 299€*



			
				Moejoe82 am 08.03.2007 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Speicherkarte kostet 35 EUR und eine Festplatte brauch nicht jeder.


Es mag auch durchaus Leute geben, die brauchen das Gamepad nicht, da sie nur DVDs mit dem Gerät schauen. 
Da man aber auch ohne die Saturn-Aktion die Premium für etwa 340€ bekommt wäre es blödsinnig 299+ 35€ für eine 64MB (bzw. bald 50 für 512) Speicherkarte zu zahlen.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (8. März 2007)

*AW: Playstation Home*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 07.03.2007 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Das erste Video zu Playstation Home, dem interaktiven 3D-Online Community-Portal der PS3.
> Die Gerüchte haben sich bestätigt, es ist eine stark erweiterte Mischung aus den Miis vom Wii und den Online-Funktionen der 360 (Ranglisten usw.)
> http://www.consolewars.de/news/15516/video_zu_playstation_home/
> 
> ...




das was ich von home geshen habe find ich wirklich sehr toll. ich werd mir die ps3 ja holen und freue mich auf jome. erstens es ist etwas eigenes was sonst keine der aktuellen konsolen anbietet und es scheint auch abwechlungsreich und spassig zu sein ...... klar man hat gut geklaut bei second life und sims trotzdem kommt es sehr frisch und innovativ daher .....vorallem die musik und video features sidn echt hammermässig. stell mir vor ich lade eineige kumpels in meine "wohnung" ein und zeige ihnen auf dem tv einige trailer und filmchen .....da können alle zusammen sich anonym nen "erwachsenenfilm" anschauen ) oder lass ein paar songs laufen von neuen scherben die ich mir gekauft habe. also ich finde das könnte spassig werden. auch wenn ich kein freund von second life etc. bin .....


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. März 2007)

*AW: Playstation Home*

leider kommt es ja erst im Herbst, die Beta ab April ist eine geschlossene 

Home ist kostenlos, aber für extravagante Möbel, große Apartments, Kleidung usw. muss man scheinbar bezahlen. Allerdings bleibt das natürlich denen überlassen, die auf so etwas stehen (wobei, 50 Cent oder so für nen extra großen TV zum Zeigen von Videos würde ich mir auch noch überlegen)
Kauft man sich PS3-Spiele, bekommt man allerdings wohl neue "Items" inklusive, z.B. ein Resistance-T-Shirt.

Weiterhin wird das Programm von Sony auch so finanziert, dass sich Hersteller eine Art Themenwelt kaufen können, in der sie sich wie auf einer 3D-Webseite mit Trailern, Minispielen usw. präsentieren können.

Scheinbar soll man sogar über Eyetoy eigene Videos hochladen können, läuft in Kooperation über einen youtube-ähnlichen Anbieter (daher wohl auch Videos die nicht mit Eyetoy aufgenommen wurden).

siehe dazu den verlinkten Artikel, auch wenn der Autor manchmal zu viel schwärmt ^^


Edit:
http://www.gamespot.com/pages/video_player/popup.php?sid=6167003&pid=
Auf diesem Video der Präsentation wird das ganze live vorgeführt (zudem gibt es das neue Spiel LittleBigPlanet, welches zu den neuen Game3.0 Spielen gehören soll, Sony vergleicht das Web2.0, bei allen Konsolen)

ist lange aber ganz unterhaltsam ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. März 2007)

*PS3:  LittleBigPlanet*

Das Highlight der Präsentation neben Home ist allerdings LittleBigPlanet
Hier direkt der Teil der Präsentation (live-gameplay):
Teil1
Teil2

Sieht nach Spaß aus :-o
Das ist auch mal "knuddel"-look der dennoch nicht kindisch wirkt, sondern lustig.

Für mich auch wieder ein Beispiel, dass Innovation manchmal auch nur durch neue Hardware erreicht werden kann, das Spiel wäre bei all den Physikspielereien und Details wohl nie auf dem Wii oder der alten Gen in dieser Form möglich.


----------



## Iceman (8. März 2007)

*AW: PS3:  LittleBigPlanet*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 08.03.2007 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Highlight der Präsentation neben Home ist allerdings LittleBigPlanet
> Hier direkt der Teil der Präsentation (live-gameplay):
> Teil1
> Teil2
> ...



Sieht wirklich interessant aus, allerdings wirkt der Editor auf mich nicht grade einfach, aufwendige Sachen dürften dementsprechend ne Menge Zeit und Arbeit erfordern. Und das führt sicherlich dazu, dass der Großteil der von Usern gemachten Level ziemlicher Mist sein dürfte. Dabei raus kommt dann ne Plattform wie Youtube  Ganz viel uninteressanter Scheiss mit wenigen Perlen die man finden muss.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. März 2007)

*AW: PS3:  LittleBigPlanet*



			
				Iceman am 08.03.2007 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht wirklich interessant aus, allerdings wirkt der Editor auf mich nicht grade einfach, aufwendige Sachen dürften dementsprechend ne Menge Zeit und Arbeit erfordern. Und das führt sicherlich dazu, dass der Großteil der von Usern gemachten Level ziemlicher Mist sein dürfte. Dabei raus kommt dann ne Plattform wie Youtube  Ganz viel uninteressanter Scheiss mit wenigen Perlen die man finden muss.



Man müsste es wirklich mal spielen um den Editor einschätzen zu können. Es scheint in Klassen gegliedert zu sein, die Unterpunkte(Items) wählt man dann in einer Liste aus ähnlich dem PS3-Menü. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, kann man das letzt gewählte Item der Klasse auch direkt wählen bzw. behält es in der "Hand".
Die Positionsbestimmung mit den Sticks (und größe etc.) sieht da aber intuitiver aus, zumal ja vieles automatisch gemacht wird (z.B das sich das Rad an dem Holzblock dreht).
Zeit muss man aber bestimmt investieren, die Sorge um die Plattform hab ich eigentlich nicht, schließlich kann man Level bewerten und die besten anzeigen lassen.


----------



## GorrestFump (9. März 2007)

*AW: PS3:  LittleBigPlanet*



			
				Iceman am 08.03.2007 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht wirklich interessant aus, allerdings wirkt der Editor auf mich nicht grade einfach, aufwendige Sachen dürften dementsprechend ne Menge Zeit und Arbeit erfordern. Und das führt sicherlich dazu, dass der Großteil der von Usern gemachten Level ziemlicher Mist sein dürfte. Dabei raus kommt dann ne Plattform wie Youtube  Ganz viel uninteressanter Scheiss mit wenigen Perlen die man finden muss.



Ich denke auch dass es viel Zeit beanspruchen wird mit dem Gamepad anspruchsvolle Levels zu designen. Aber ich denke dass die Zeit einem mit den putzigen Animationen und Spielereien schön versüßt wird.

Die Perlen rauszupicken wird nicht allzu schwer sein, es gibt ja anscheinend ein Rating-System. Bin gespannt wie's wird. Weiß jemand wann das rauskommen soll?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. März 2007)

*Japan-Zahlen*

Es gibt neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan:


```
DSLight	111,814	136.128
PSP	66,156	100.210
Wii	57,972	78.506
PS3	44,000	19.315
PS2	15,364	15.054
360	3,379	4.183
GBMicro	805	907
GBASP	738	1.035
GC	303	323
DS	112	132
GBA	25	59
```
consolewars.de


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. März 2007)

*AW: PS3:  LittleBigPlanet*



			
				GorrestFump am 09.03.2007 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Perlen rauszupicken wird nicht allzu schwer sein, es gibt ja anscheinend ein Rating-System. Bin gespannt wie's wird. Weiß jemand wann das rauskommen soll?



Im Laufe des Jahres soll ein Vorab-Version/Demo im Store erscheinen, Anfang 2008 dann das fertige Spiel auf BD.



scheinbar kann doch Otto-Normal-User bei der Home-Beta mitmachen, nur eben begrenzt / bzw. die wählen aus.
http://www.homebetatrial.com
Die Privacy Policy klingt allerdings weniger Privat 



Edit: @Nalis Zahlen: Ich sehe da einen "kleinen" Schub der PS3, ist ja fast schon auf Wii Niveau da dieser abgesackt ist.
Welche Wochen sind das?


@Bonkic: Ja, Sports wurde in Japan bisher über 1,1 Millionen mal verkauft 


Edit2: POST 2000


----------



## Bonkic (9. März 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.03.2007 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt neue Verkaufszahlen aus Japan:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




sind wir mal gespannt, ob die ps3 auf diesem - für sie - hohen niveau bleiben kann.
die verdoppelung resultiert aus der veröffentlichung von irgendsoeinem gundam teil (gab` sogar ein bundle, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht) .

bei der psp sinds immer noch die nachwehen von monster hunter.

die wii gibt langsam nach, vielleicht muss sie so langsam tatsächlich mal dem mangelhaften softwarenachschub tribut zollen.
so langsam dürfte ja jeder japanische wii besitzer wii play und wii sports sein eigen nennen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. März 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*

Es war das Game "Gundam Musou", wovon in der ersten Woche satte 180K verkauft werden konnte.

Die Konsolen-Verkaufszahlen sind vom 26.02.07 bis zum 04.03.07..

Hier noch ne bessere Übersicht der Software- und Hardwarezahlen der Woche.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. März 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.03.2007 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Es war das Game "Gundam Musou", wovon in der ersten Woche satte 180K verkauft werden konnte.



Jaja, die Japaner ^^
Ein PS3 Spiel in den Meinst-Verkauft-Charts - sogar auf Platz1 -  und dann ist es ein Powerranger-Mech-Transformers Spiel, sieht nicht mal besonders hübsch aus ^^


----------



## Bonkic (9. März 2007)

*Mehr zu "HOME"*



> - Home wird mit einer Vielzahl von Einstellungsmöglichkeiten kostenlos sein. Ermöglicht wird dies unter anderem durch Werbeeinnahmen und Premium Content.
> 
> - Beim Premium Content handelt es sich z.B. um neue Klamotten oder neue Möbel. Dies ist allerdings nicht die einzige Möglichkeit, an neue Dinge zu gelangen. So können neue Gegenstände auch als Werbung kostenlos verteilt oder als freispielbare Extras in Spielen integriert werden.
> 
> ...



_cw_


----------



## Bonkic (12. März 2007)

*PS 3 Abwärtskompatibilität*



> (...)Zwölf Spiele haben wir getestet. Auf Nischentitel haben wir bewusst verzichtet und uns auf beliebte und größtenteils aktuelle Spiele beschränkt. Folgende Games haben wir ausprobiert:
> 
> - God of War
> - MGS 2: Sons of Liberty
> ...



_cynamite_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. März 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Abwärtskompatibilität*

Sind ja bombastisch viele Games. 
War aber bei der XBox am Anfang auch so. Da lief auf einer Testkonsole kurz vor dem Start auch nur Halo. Zum Release waren es dann etwa 200Games. Da wird Sony schon noch was nachreichen bis zum Launch.
Allerdings wird sich wohl jeder PS Spieler damit anfreunden müssen, dass nur ein kleiner Teil der alten Spiele jemals laufen wird. Schade, dass die Erstkäufer nun die 40$-EInsparung ausbaden dürfen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. März 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.03.2007 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind ja bombastisch viele Games.
> War aber bei der XBox am Anfang auch so. Da lief auf einer Testkonsole kurz vor dem Start auch nur Halo. Zum Release waren es dann etwa 200Games. Da wird Sony schon noch was nachreichen bis zum Launch.
> Allerdings wird sich wohl jeder PS Spieler damit anfreunden müssen, dass nur ein kleiner Teil der alten Spiele jemals laufen wird. Schade, dass die Erstkäufer nun die 40$-EInsparung ausbaden dürfen.



Hat die Entwicklung des Emulators für die PS2 (bei PS1-Spielen) so viel länger gedauert? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass es da einen Bruch gab und man mehr Titel nicht mehr spielen hätte können (bzw. es gibt doch einen Software-Emulator auf der PS2 oder?)

Das neue Update ist ja auch für März angekündigt, ich denke mal da werden zumindest die "großen" Titel mit dabei sein. Immerhin wurde ja die Zahl 1000 PS2-Spiele zum Start in den Raum geworfen.


Eine Interessante News btw:



> *Unreal Tournament III unterstützt Tastatur und Maus auf der PS3*
> 
> 12.03.07 - Epics Shooter Unreal Tournament III wird Tastatur und Maus über die USB-Anschlüsse der PS3 unterstützen. Das meldet Gamespy.
> 
> Mit den Bewegungssensoren im Sixaxis-Constroller soll es dagegen möglich sein, sich umzuschauen. Europa-Release: Ende 2007 (PS3, Xbox 360)



Erstmal ist das mit Maus natürlich interessant für alle, die sich absolut nicht auf ein Gamepad einlassen wollen bei Shootern (wobei ich trotzdem bezweifle, dass online keine Unterschiede gemacht werden, vielleicht als Server-Einstellung "nur Maus" "nur Gamepad" etc.).
Aber die Verwendung des Sixaxis-Pads habe ich mir genau so vorgestellt für shooter, nämlich dass man damit den rechten Stick (die "Maus") ersetzt.
Je nach dem wie das umgesetzt wird könnte man so sehr gut auch mit Pad zocken (statt dem Problem "genaues zielen oder schneller drehen"?).



noch was zu Home:



> Sony nennt Zeitplan für PlayStation Home
> 
> 12.03.07 - Sony CEA gibt bekannt, dass ein geschlossener Beta-Test für den Online-Dienst PlayStation Home von April 2007 bis August 2007 stattfinden wird. Etwa 15.000 Leute sollen daran teilnehmen.
> 
> Ein offener Beta-Test wird anschließend von August 2007 bis Oktober 2007 mit rund 50.000 Leuten ausgetragen. PlayStation Home soll dann offiziell im Oktober 2007 weltweit verfügbar sein.



(gamefront.de)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. März 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Abwärtskompatibilität*

ZU UT 3 / PS3: Interessant, wenn gleich ich von solchen Herangehensweisen nichts halte. Allerdings wäre ich gerade bei dem Gamespy-Bericht sehr vorsichtig. Der Autor davon leistet sich einige Schnitzer und da wäre ich sehr skeptisch bei seinen restlichen Aussagen und Behauptungen.
Zumal diese Info von einem Sony-Mitarbeiter kam und in der Testversion nicht verfügbar war:


> For those of you hardcore PC purists, mouse and keyboard controls will be available in the PS3 version through the USB ports on the front of the machine. [...] The Sony rep apologized for it not being accessible on the demo I was playing, and he suggested that it was actually very accurate once you got the hang of it.


http://ps3.gamespy.com/playstation-3/unreal-tournament-2007/771700p1.html
Der letzte Satz klingt auch etwas danach, als wenn hier nur eine Art Umrechnung der Mausbewegung in eine Stickeingabe erfolgt und man somit längst nicht die Präzision einer "echten" Maussteuerung hat.

Der Sony Mitarbeiter hat ja angeblich auch gesagt, dass alle bekannten Spieltypen wieder vorhanden sein werden. Aber z.B. Bombing Run wird laut Epic nicht vorhanden sein und DD vermutlich wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. März 2007)

*PS3 - Afrika*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.03.2007 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ZU UT 3 / PS3: Interessant, wenn gleich ich von solchen Herangehensweisen nichts halte. Allerdings wäre ich gerade bei dem Gamespy-Bericht sehr vorsichtig. Der Autor davon leistet sich einige Schnitzer und da wäre ich sehr skeptisch bei seinen restlichen Aussagen und Behauptungen [...]



Gut, das klingt wirklich nicht nach einer bestätigten News 



Weil ich gerade wieder darüber gestolpert bin:
Das PS3-Spiel Afrika -
Soll das Spiel nur für die PS3 protzen (wenn es am Ende aus so aussieht)?
Man weiß eigentlich gar nichts darüber, der Titel ist noch nicht sicher, aber es gibt schon länger den zwei-minütigen Trailer der ebenfalls NICHTS aussagt außer vielleicht "schööön" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnifTPIALAM

Laut Interview tötet man in dem Spiel weder Menschen noch Tiere, mehr als "man will den Spieler zu verschiedenen Orten in einer virtuellen Welt führen" weiß man aber auch nicht - Fotosafari, 60€ virtueller Afrika-Trip oder Theme Park Safari - was soll es werden? 

Vielleicht wusste Sony es selbst nicht und man wollte nur ein paar schöne Tiere zeigen? Der Trailer ist natürlich faszinierend, aber ich finde das ganze sehr suspekt ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. März 2007)

*PS3 - GoW3 Vibration?*

So, wenig überraschend: 
- Es wird an God of War 3 gearbeitet.
- auch nett aber soll ja mit der PS3 oft so kommen: wird in 1080p laufen
- Die Bewegungssensoren des SIXAXIS werden unterstützt; konnte man sich auch denken

- aber: "will also feature vibration support"

_cw_

Quasi die indirekte Ankündigung für ein PS3-Pad mit Rumble.
Nach der Einigung im Rechtsstreit muss jetzt Sony wohl doch nicht mehr "last-gen"-Feature dazu sagen.  ^^


Ich finde es etwas ärgerlich, da ich mir allein schon für den Coop von Resistance zum Start ein zweites Pad hole, aber wenn das neue Pad irgendwann man erscheint (erscheinen sollte) hab ich dann drei insgesamt. 
Naja, immerhin für Multiplayergames verwendbar.



Edit:
oh, Sony Europe hat einen Erscheigungstermin für Lair bekannt gegeben:
23.6.2007
*freu*

Das PS3-Singstar (auf der GDC hat man ja schon etwas zu dem Musiktitel-Onlineshop usw. gesehen) erscheint am 13. Juni: 60€ mit 2 Mikrofonen, 30€ ohne.


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2007)

*AW: PS3 - GoW3 Vibration?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.03.2007 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Das PS3-Singstar (auf der GDC hat man ja schon etwas zu dem Musiktitel-Onlineshop usw. gesehen) erscheint am 13. Juni: 60€ mit 2 Mikrofonen, 30€ ohne.




dann hoff` ich mal auf weiterhin miese verkäufe und ein baldige preissenkung.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. März 2007)

*AW: PS3 - GoW3 Vibration?*



			
				Bonkic am 13.03.2007 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 13.03.2007 09:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*g* vielleicht in Japan, allein England wird notfalls alle PS3s aufkaufen 


Ich fühl mich mit Lair nur bestätigt sie schon zum Release zu kaufen, Preissenkungen sind noch lange nicht in Sicht und daher macht es wenig Unterschied ob jetzt oder 3 Monate später zu Lair (meinem ersten PS3-Must-Have). Spätestens im Oktober hätte ich mir eh ne 360 oder PS3 kaufen müssen wegen GTA4 und auch da wird die (60gb-)PS3 600€ kosten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. März 2007)

*Überarbeitung der PSP*

Nach dem DS Ligth gibt es nun auch demnächst eine überarbeitete PSP von Sony:



> Sony bestätigt Pläne für neues PSP-Design
> 
> 13.03.07 - Sony plant eine überarbeitete Version des PSP auf den Markt bringen. Das bestätigte Managing Director Ray Maguire von Sony CE UK.
> 
> ...



Gamefront.de

Naja, vielleicht sollte Sony ja mal für ordentliche Spiele sorgen.


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2007)

*AW: Überarbeitung der PSP*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.03.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem DS Ligth gibt es nun auch demnächst eine überarbeitete PSP von Sony:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




iss ja seltsam - denn gerade gestern hat cynamite noch folgendes gemeldet (allerdings ohne quellenangabe) :




> *Keine PSP-Neuauflage*
> 
> Auf der GDC wurden entsprechende Gerüchte entschieden dementiert.
> 
> Es wird keine neue PSP geben: Das stellte ein Sony-Sprecher jetzt auf der Game Developers Conference klar. Damit wurde den zahlreichen Gerüchten, die PSP folge dem Beispiel des Nintendo DS, jetzt wohl endgültig die Grundlage entzogen. Aber man soll ja nie nie sagen.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (13. März 2007)

*AW: Überarbeitung der PSP*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.03.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem DS Ligth gibt es nun auch demnächst eine überarbeitete PSP von Sony:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bei allem verfechten von sony produkten aber da hast du wirklich recht.einen knaller titel gibts einfach nicht ......oder es ist ein abklatsch von einem ps2 titel .ich bin ziemlich entäuscht........

was ist eigndlich mit getaway für ps3 weiss da jemand  was mehr


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. März 2007)

*AW: Überarbeitung der PSP*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.03.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, vielleicht sollte Sony ja mal für ordentliche Spiele sorgen.



Ein Redesign ist imho wirklich fällig und nötig. Damit wird man wohl kaum den Absatz so extrem steigern können (es fehlen wie gesagt eben die Spiele), aber die "alte" PSP ist einfach ein unhandlicher Klotz, der mittlerweile auch reichlich "retro" wirkt. Das gesamte Design der PSP muss gründlich an Menschen angepasst werden, die das Gerät tatsächlich auch in der freien Wildbahn nutzen wollen, und nicht nur an der Steckdose hängen, oder 5 Ersatzakkus in der Tasche haben:

- Entspiegeltes Display (Nutzung am Balkon? Im Zug wenn Licht einfällt? Undenkbar!)
- Höhere Akkulaufzeit (aktuell bei Spielen maximal 5 Stunden, mindestens 10 Stunden wären sinnvoll)
- Stabiles UMD-Drive (*klack**klack*)
- Weiche, gut griffige Knöpfe (siehe NDSL)
- Kratzfest (gilt für Display aber auch das Gerät im Allgemeinen)
- Interner Flashspeicher (hier könnte Sony wirklich mal geistige Weitsicht demonstrieren)
- SINNVOLLE Anordnung der Sticks / Buttons (Shooter spielen mit der PSP? Aua Finger…)
- Überarbeitete Firmware, da die aktuelle mittlerweile extrem lange zum Navigieren innerhalb der Menüs braucht
- Kleiner, flacher und leichter (Hosentaschenplayer halt -> Nintendo DSL)
- Effektive Freischaltung der 333 MHz (aktuell noch immer "nur" 222 MHz)
- Preis von max. 200 Euro (für 250 Euro wird wohl kaum einer ein Gerät kaufen, was praktisch nur Portierungen bietet und eigentlich auch schon fast “vergessen” ist)

Sollten diese Punkte berücksichtig werden, dann würde ich mir sogar beim optischen Gefallen erneut eine PSP kaufen, und die alte endlich in Rente schicken. Die PSP ist ja eigentlich ein sehr ordentlicher Multimediaplayer mit tollem Display und nützlichen Gimmicks wie eben MP3-Funktion, Browser und Picture-Viewer. Verbessert man diese Punkte und gönnt dem Gerät mindestens 2 GB internen Speicher, dann wäre eigentlich ein gutes MM-Gerät für Allrounder vorhanden. Die aktuelle Lösung mit den Memory-Sticks ist doch einfach scheiße, da kauft man sich dumm und dämlich und zahl teuer Geld für Speicher. Alternativ wäre ein stupider Slot für SD-Karten super, 2 GB-Karten bekommt man schon für 25 Euro, ein Memory-Stick kostet mal eben das Doppelte.

Bleibt wirklich zu hoffen, dass Sony ENDLICH mal auf die PSP-Coms eingeht, und die Wünsche der Spieler berücksichtigt. Nicht das am Ende wieder eine realitätsfremde Konsole erscheint, die man am Besten in der Vitrine aufbewahrt. Bezogen auf die Spiele ist die PSP so oder so fast gänzlich nutzlos, ein Redesign würde aber mir als Freund von Multimedia-Spielzeugen ganz gelegen kommen. Ich bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2007)

*AW: Überarbeitung der PSP*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.03.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> - Effektive Freischaltung der 333 MHz (aktuell noch immer "nur" 222 MHz)



tatsächlich ?
hab` ich ja noch nie gehört .


und warum ?
wär der akku dann noch schneller leergesaut, oder wie ? 

wo wir gerade beim thema sind : 
vor allem sollte man für meine begriffe nicht mehr auf optische datenträger setzen, die sind einfach nicht für handhelds geeignet - eben wegen des stromverbrauchs.


----------



## McDrake (13. März 2007)

*AW: Überarbeitung der PSP*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.03.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> - Interner Flashspeicher (hier könnte Sony wirklich mal geistige Weitsicht demonstrieren)



Die wollen doch ihre Memorysticks verkaufen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. März 2007)

*AW: Überarbeitung der PSP*



			
				Bonkic am 13.03.2007 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 13.03.2007 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ist leider wirklich so, nur hat Sony dies (wie immer) dezent verheimlicht. Erst durch Homebrew-Tüftler ist ans Licht gekommen, dass Sony den Kunden eigentlich "bescheißt", und nicht die versprochenen 333 MHz bietet, sondern eben nur die  222 MHz.

Siehe auch Wiki:


> # Prozessor: 32-bit-Dual-CPU (MIPS 32R2, System-Taktfrequenz 1–333 MHz, 128-bit-Bus). Der Prozessor ist momentan auf 222 MHz gedrosselt. In absehbarer Zukunft kann ein Spiel diese Beschränkung aufheben und ihn auf die vollen 333 MHz hochtakten, was aber erst mit der Verfügbarkeit leistungsstärkerer Akkus sinnvoll ist, da die sowieso kurze Akkulaufzeit darunter leiden würde. Allerdings kann man die PSP schon jetzt mithilfe von Homebrew Programmen auf 333 MHz hochtakten, dies geht aber nur auf Firmware 1.50 oder einer OE Firmware.





> und warum ?
> wär der akku dann noch schneller leergesaut, oder wie ?


Exakt.


> wo wir gerade beim thema sind :
> vor allem sollte man für meine begriffe nicht mehr auf optische datenträger setzen, die sind einfach nicht für handhelds geeignet - eben wegen des stromverbrauchs.


Ja, optische Datenträger sind bei portablen Geräten einfach nutzlos. Sie zerkratzen schneller, das Gerät nervt mit störenden Lesegeräuschen, ein passendes Laufwerk nimmt viel Platz im Gerät weg, und der Stormverbrauch ist natürlich auch zu hoch. Für das Redesign kann man darauf wohl nicht hoffen, aber für eine PSP2 wäre dies wohl die sinnvollste Idee.

 Bin gespannt wie Microsoft dies lösen möchte. Der kommende Ableger aus der Zune-Familie ("Lynx"), soll laut ersten Gerüchten eine Art XBoxGo! werden. Mal gucken auf welche Datenträger MS setzt, wenn es tatsächlich angedacht ist Lynx als vollwertige Konsole zu konzipieren, und nicht nur um Handy-Games oder Java-Titel spielbar zu machen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (14. März 2007)

*AW: Überarbeitung der PSP*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.03.2007 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Der kommende Ableger aus der Zune-Familie ("*Lynx*"), soll laut ersten Gerüchten eine Art XBoxGo! werden.



ob dem ding, bei dem projektnamen , ein erfolg beschieden sein wird ?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. März 2007)

*PS3 Abwärtskompatibität*

_cw_



> - Harrison hat bestätigt, dass derzeit mehr als 1200 PS2 Titel auf PAL-Konsolen lauffähig sind. Bis zum Launch werden noch weitere hinzukommen. Jedoch wird dazu die neueste Firmware-Version (1.60) benötigt, welche am 23. März erscheinen wird.




also am Releasetag, brav ^^


weitere Infos aus einem Interview mit Phil Harrison:




> - Man untersucht derzeit Möglichkeiten, die es Leuten erlaubt, Gegenstände an andere Personen zu verkaufen. [Anmerk.: Ich denke mal bezieht sich auf Home]
> 
> - Es soll irgendwann möglich sein, Filme auch außerhalb des Home-Kinos auf die Festplatte zu laden.
> 
> ...




HD-Kamera (HD-Eyetoy) war ja klar.
Mikrofone kann jetzt alles bedeutet, neues Headset, in die Kamera integriert oder die Singstar-Mikros ^^

Beim Punkt räumliche Erkennung mit der Kamera horcht man natürlich auf.
Es gab ja schon immer wieder Spekulationen, da man beim Eyetoy-Konzept mit einer Wii-ähnlichen Sensorleiste leicht noch die Tiefeninformation messen könnte.
Vielleicht ist die Erkennungssoftware aber auch inzwischen nur so gut geworden. (Messen von Größenunterschieden, Schatten etc. könnte ich mir vorstellen).

Der PS3-Eyetoy-"Trailer" den man damals veröffentlicht hatte und die PS3-Präsentation (virtuell nur mit den Händen Wasserglas umfüllen etc.) haben ja große Töne gespuckt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. März 2007)

*AW: PS3 Abwärtskompatibität*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 14.03.2007 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> _cw_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bin wirklich gespannt, ob es tatsächlich um die 1200 Titel sein werden. 
Wenn so viele Titel schon laufen, dann versteh ich nicht, warum man da nicht mal ne aktuelle Liste rausgibt.


----------



## Montares (14. März 2007)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*

Habe vor mir eine PS3 zu kaufen.
Welche Titel werden zum Launch definitiv im Laden stehen? Habe eben schon google bemüht, bin aber meist nur in anderen foren gelandet.
dachte ich frag ma unsere geschulten fachleute ^^

Wisst Ihr evtl. auch wann Gran Turismo und FF13 erscheinen sollen?

thx in advance


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. März 2007)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*

Amazon  hilft

Regards, eX!


----------



## Montares (14. März 2007)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*

yup, gute idee. thx


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. März 2007)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*



			
				Montares am 14.03.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe vor mir eine PS3 zu kaufen.
> Welche Titel werden zum Launch definitiv im Laden stehen? Habe eben schon google bemüht, bin aber meist nur in anderen foren gelandet.
> dachte ich frag ma unsere geschulten fachleute ^^



Das müsste eine aktuelle Liste sein:
http://playstation3.gaming-universe.de/releases/



> Wisst Ihr evtl. auch wann Gran Turismo und FF13 erscheinen sollen?



FFXIII ist für 2007 angekündigt, würde aber sagen das gilt höchstens für die japanische Version.

GT5 hat noch keinen Termin, man kann sich aber zum Release der PS3 direkt eine Art Demo (GT HD)kostenlos herunterladen.
Enthalten sind eine Strecke und 10 Fahrzeuge (vielleicht soll dieses Preview noch erweitert werden mit der Zeit). 
Dabei ist die Strecke aus GT4 von der PS2 (die wurde daher imo nicht viel grafisch verbessert), die Autos sind allerdings "neu" und sehen dementsprechend genial aus (vor allem auf einem Full HDTV, denn das ganze läuft in 1080p).
Nett ist auch der erste Auftritt eines Ferraris in einem GT.


----------



## Montares (14. März 2007)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*

thanks


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. März 2007)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*

PS3-Werbung nicht auf RTL.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. März 2007)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.03.2007 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> PS3-Werbung nicht auf RTL.
> 
> Regards, eX!


Wobei ich die Werbestrategie doch ein wenig kurios finde: Exklusive Werbung


----------



## Iceman (15. März 2007)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.03.2007 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 15.03.2007 12:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von Seiten der Sender her kann ichs ja verstehen, da diese so quasi "alleine" das Werbebudget bekommen. Aber wie man als Hersteller auf die Idee kommen kann, dass es eine gute Idee ist auf einer Reihe bekannter Fernsehsender nicht zu werben verstehe ich absolut nicht...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. März 2007)

*PS3: Folding@Home*

@Werbung:
Da muss man sich ja fragen wer jetzt Geld bekommt, Sony oder Pro7?  ^^






> Folding@Home startet Ende März
> Donnerstag, 15.03.2007 @ 12:01
> 
> ps3
> ...




cw, dort auch Bilder


Finde ich als Biologiestudent natürlich toll ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. März 2007)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*



			
				Iceman am 15.03.2007 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 15.03.2007 12:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer die Spots sehen will:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1030818
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1030600
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1030648
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1030667

Bei den Spots kann ich es verstehen, wenn die Kunden die volle Dröhnung abbekommen müssen, um überredet werden zur PS3 zu greifen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. März 2007)

*AW: Design der XBox 360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.03.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Spots kann ich es verstehen, wenn die Kunden die volle Dröhnung abbekommen müssen, um überredet werden zur PS3 zu greifen.


Die ersten beiden kannte ich schon, die letzten beiden hingegen sind mir unbekannt, da ich die noch nicht im TV gesehen habe. Aber mal ehrlich, was hat der Scheiß mit einer Konsole zu tun? Ne' Alte mit dicken Brüschten auf dem Töpfchen die blöd in die Kamera lächelt, ein Psychopath mit einer entsicherten Colt 1911 der in der Badewanne einen Anfall hat? Ähm...ja...this is living...

Da fand ich die XB360-Spots mit den Ingame-Szenen (z.B. Advanced Warfighter) lustiger, oder eben das XB360-Mosaik, welches aus den einzelnen Spielen zusammengesetzt wurde. 

Ich mag eigentlich unkonventionelle Werbung, aber diese sortiere ich eher in die Kategorie "dämlich und öde" ein. 

Da war selbst die Nintendogs-Werbung mit Eva Padberg besser. ^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. März 2007)

*Zahlen, Zahlen, Zahlen*

*Zahlen aus Japan (05.03. bis 11.03)*


```
System		Woche		letzte Woche
DSLight:	108,512		111.814
PSP:		56,175		66.156
Wii:		44,495		57.972
PS3:		32,115		44.000
PS2:		14,585		15.364
Xbox360:	3,333		3.379
GBMicro:	812		805
GBASP:		679		738
Cube:		240		303
DS:		119		112
GBA:		13		25
```


*Verkaufszahlen Feb-USA*
Hardwarezahlen

```
DSLight		485.149
Wii		335.324
PS22		295.102
Xbox 360	228.225
PSP		175.651
GBA		135.887
PS3		127.321
Cube		23.844
Xbox		480
```

Softwarezahlen

```
01. Crackdown				Xbox 360	427.000
02. Wii Play w/ Remote			Wii		371.000
03. Diddy Kong Racing DS		NDS		262.000
04. Legend of Zelda: The Twilight	Wii		130.000
05. Guitar Hero 2 w/Guitar		PS2		130.000
06. Gears of War			Xbox 360	119.000
07. Major League Baseball 2K7		Xbox 360	113.000
08. Lost Planet: Extreme Condition	Xbox 360	111.000
09. Wario Ware Smooth Moves		Wii		109.000
10. NBA Street Homecourt		Xbox 360	102.000

Sonic and the Secret Rings	Wii		83.000
Resistance: Fall of Man		PS3		70.000
Rayman Raving Rabbids		Wii		60.000
Virtua Fighter 5		PS3		53.000
Hannah Montana DS		NDS		30.000
Red Steel			Wii		26.000
Viva Pinata			Xbox 360	18.000
```

Consolewars.de

Die PS3 geht in den USA ja echt unter. Auch bei den PS3 Games sieht es für die Publisher seh mau aus. Wie will man da auch nur in die Nähe der Gewinnzone kommen?
In Japan scheint die Wii allerdings auch ein wenig zu schwächeln.

Und noch ein klasse Nachtrag:


> 6 Mio. PS3 - Sony hält an Auslieferunsgziel fest
> 
> 16.03.07 - Sony hat bekräftigt, dass man weiterhin insgesamt 6 Mio. PlayStation3 weltweit bis zum 31.03.07 ausliefern will. Damit hält der Konzern an seinem geplanten Auslieferungsziel für das laufende Geschäftsjahr fest, wie Sony-Sprecher Nick Sharples auf der Cebit bestätigte.
> 
> Welche Auslieferungsmenge Sony für das kommende Geschäftsjahr plant (endet am 31.03.0, will Sony am 13.05.07 bekanntgegeben.


Gamefront.de


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2007)

*6 Mio. PS3 - Sony hält an Auslieferunsgziel fest*



> Sony hat bekräftigt, dass man weiterhin insgesamt 6 Mio. PlayStation3 weltweit bis zum 31.03.07 ausliefern will. Damit hält der Konzern an seinem geplanten Auslieferungsziel für das laufende Geschäftsjahr fest, wie Sony-Sprecher Nick Sharples auf der Cebit bestätigte.
> 
> Welche Auslieferungsmenge Sony für das kommende Geschäftsjahr plant (endet am 31.03.0, will Sony am 13.05.07 bekanntgegeben.



_gamefront_

meinen die das ernst ?
bislang sind weltweit gerade mal knapp über 2mio stück über die ladentheke gegeangen und letzte woche hat sony noch behauptet, dass man in den usa sogar noch lieferprobleme hätte. 

liegen dann in japan 3 mio stück bei den händlern auf halde, oder wie ? 

denn mehr als 1mio stück wird man kaum für den europastart bereithalten (und das dürfte schon weit übertrieben sein) .


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. März 2007)

*AW: 6 Mio. PS3 - Sony hält an Auslieferunsgziel fest*



			
				Bonkic am 16.03.2007 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> meinen die das ernst ?


Ist vielleicht bei Sony schon zum Running-Gag mutiert.



> bislang sind weltweit gerade mal knapp über 2mio stück über die ladentheke gegeangen und letzte woche hat sony noch behauptet, dass man in den usa sogar noch lieferprobleme hätte.


Bei den Zahlen (siehe oben) glaube ich nicht wirklich an Lieferprobleme.



> liegen dann in japan 3 mio stück bei den händlern auf halde, oder wie ?
> 
> denn mehr als 1mio stück wird man kaum für den europastart bereithalten (und das dürfte schon weit übertrieben sein) .


Kann man als Europäer zumindest positiv sehen. Wer eine haben will, der wird auch eine bekommen. Hat ja auch was.


----------



## Bonkic (16. März 2007)

*AW: 6 Mio. PS3 - Sony hält an Auslieferunsgziel fest*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 16.03.2007 09:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist vielleicht bei Sony schon zum Running-Gag mutiert.



könnte ja vielleicht börsen- /bilanztechnische gründe haben, weil ja in dem jetzt endenden geschäftsjahr 6 mio stück eingeplant waren.    
und wenn man den aktionären jetzt offenbaren müsste, dass man gerade mal auf ein gutes drittel davon kommt.....

bin allerdings kein bwler.   



> Bei den Zahlen (siehe oben) glaube ich nicht wirklich an Lieferprobleme.



glaub ich auch nicht, die dürften schon lange geschichte sein.
und am softwarenachschub kanns ja auch nicht liegen - wii verkauft sich ja nach wie vor ....
wenns ganz dumm läuft, endet die ps3 in den usa als billiger blu ray player mit spielfunktion - zum spielen hat man ja die 360 bzw wii. 




> Kann man als Europäer zumindest positiv sehen. Wer eine haben will, der wird auch eine bekommen. Hat ja auch was.



da würd` ich mir jetzt auch mal keine gedanken machen; es sei denn sony verknappt die auslierferungsmengen künstlich. 


na ja - noch ist nicht aller tage abend, aber `ne überraschung ist es schon, dass sony mit den eigenen prognosen dermassen daneben liegen wird.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. März 2007)

*AW: 6 Mio. PS3 - Sony hält an Auslieferunsgziel fest*



			
				Bonkic am 16.03.2007 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> am softwarenachschub kanns ja auch nicht liegen - wii verkauft sich ja nach wie vor ....


Aber Wii ist ja anders als 360 und PS3. Wer ein Rennspiel /Sportspiel / Shooter auf der 360 oder meinetwegen grafisch schlechteren PS2/Xbox gespielt hat, den erwartet auf der 600€-Konsole wenig Neues. Auf dem Wii können die bisheringen Ports bekannter Spiele (NfS, CoD, FarCry, etc.) zwar durchwachsen sein, aber es spielt sich anders. Das Gameplay ist gleich, aber jeder (oder zumindest viele) wollen einfach selbst mal schauen, wie sich ein Game mit der Fuchtelsteuerung spielt. Die PS3 braucht ein Gegenargument bei den Spielen. Im Vergleich zu 360 sehen die Multi-Titel meist schlechter aus, ruckeln stärker und dann fehlt es aktuellen Titeln wie z.B. Virtua Tennis an einem Onlinemodus.
Killzone, MGS oder Playstation Home sieht ja alles nett aus. Aber das ist ja alles noch Zukunftsmusik und man wird sehen, was am Ende davon beim Spieler landet.



> na ja - noch ist nicht aller tage abend, aber `ne überraschung ist es schon, dass sony mit den eigenen prognosen dermassen daneben liegen wird.


Klar ist noch nichts verloren und es wird auch besser laufen für die PS3. Nur dazu muss die Konsole ein besseres Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis für Gamer/Zocker(!) und mit interessanten Titeln locken. Sony muss erst einmal dafür sorgen, dass sie aus den ganzen Negativmeldungen raus kommen: Ich sag nur Rumble und Emulator. Wo man sich als Käufer nur an den Kopf fassen kann was da für eine Informationspolitik betrieben wird.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. März 2007)

*c't Sonderheft*

Heute ist das c't Sonderheft "Playstation 3" erschienen.
Kostet deftige 8,50€, auf 140 Seiten gibt es aber wirklich geballte Informationen zur Konsole und allem drumherum.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/86624

Wenn die c't so etwas zu einer Konsole macht, kann man es sich schon denken: Spiele an sich kommen eher nur kurz vor (1-2 Seiten Test pro Starttitel). Es wird im Detail der Aufbau der PS3 beschrieben, welche Stärken und welche Schwächen in der Systemstruktur zu finden sind, Vergleiche mit der 306 (und Wii, aber natürlich nicht nur technisch) usw.
Nebenbei erfolgen noch Artikel zu den ganzen Bild/Ton-Formaten/Anschlüssen, Blu-Ray vs. HD-DVD etc. (dabei wird das ganze nie Parteiisch).

Guides gibt es auch, für mich war die Hilfe für die Linux-Installation ausschlaggebend. Außerdem ist Yellow Dog Linux auf einer DVD mit dabei und ich spar mir den Rohling (bzw. ist mein DVD Brenner quasi hin ^^).

Die Informationen sind auf einem sehr neuem Stand, was man speziell beim Thema Abwärtskompatibilität merkt, selbst solche Meldungen, dass God of War 2 dank Softwareemulotion vielleicht in 720p ausgegeben werden kann, sind drin. 
Der/die Autoren haben außerdem wirklich Ahnung (von Konsolenspielen) und das merkt man (Einschätzungen zu bisherigen Titeln, auch der anderen Konsolen).


Teils gibt es aber auch andere Meinungen, so mögen sie die neuen Trigger-Schultertasten des SIXAXIS nicht, davon hört man sonst nur gutes.


----------



## McDrake (19. März 2007)

*AW: c't Sonderheft*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.03.2007 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Teils gibt es aber auch andere Meinungen, so mögen sie die neuen Trigger-Schultertasten des SIXAXIS nicht, davon hört man sonst nur gutes.



Ich find die Schultertasten genial.
Haben heut (endlich) die Promo-PS3 bekommen und latürnich gleich mal Motostorm getestet. Grad bei Rennspielen hab ich mich immer ein wenig genervt, dass man nicht richtig dosieren kann. Das funzt jetzt aber dank den Schlutertesten sehr gut.
Bisschen Bescheuert ist allerdings, dass die Demoversion von F1 die Schultertasten zur Gangschaltung benutzt werden.. also 1:1 von der PS2 übernommen. Wirklich clever 0.o


----------



## GorrestFump (19. März 2007)

*AW: c't Sonderheft*



			
				McDrake am 19.03.2007 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 19.03.2007 13:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich recht an's PS2-F1 erinnere kann man Gas/Bremse auch auf den rechten Stick legen (wie auch bei so gut wie allen anderen Rennspielen) -> dosiertes Regeln möglich. Geht das denn beim neuen F1 nicht?

Analoge Trigger als Schultertasten sind für mich nicht nötig, fahr lieber mit den beiden Sticks und schalten will ich auf den Schultertasten...

Ist halt Geschmacks-/Gewohnheitssache...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. März 2007)

*Devil May Cry 4 für 360 & PC*



> Capcoms "Devil May Cry 4" Goes Multiplatform! Mega-hit Title set for PLAYSTATION 3, Xbox 360 and PC!
> 
> ?Capcom Co., Ltd., a world-wide leader in the gaming industry, is proud to announce the development of "Devil May Cry 4" for the PLAYSTATION 3, Xbox 360 and PC platforms.
> 
> ...


http://www.consolewars.de/news/15709/devil_may_cry_4_goes_multiplatform/

Also wenn das so weitergeht, dann hat die PS3 bald gar keinen eigenen Titel mehr.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. März 2007)

*AW: Devil May Cry 4 für 360 & PC*

krass, da DMC ja immer als Playstation-Serie gehandhabt wird.

360 ist bei Dritt-Herstellern keine so große Überraschung, wenn das Spiel in naher Zukunft erscheinen soll, aber eine PC-Version finde ich jetzt doch etwas verwunderlich. Hat sich DMC3 auf dem PC so gut verkauft? Es war zumindest ne akzeptable Portierung, aber bei DMC4 kommt ja noch hinzu, dass man ne kräftige Maschine braucht um es zu stemmen (also noch kleinerer Kundenkreis als bei DMC3).


Edit:
oha, vgcharts macht es sichtbar, die DMC-Verkäufe sanken auf PS2.
http://www.vgcharts.org/worldtotals.php?name=Devil+May+Cry&console=&publisher=&sort=Total

Mh, ich hab ehrlich gesagt auch nur Teil1 und find den von den verfügbaren auch am besten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. März 2007)

*AW: Devil May Cry 4 für 360 & PC*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.03.2007 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> eine PC-Version finde ich jetzt doch etwas verwunderlich.


Vielleicht hat sich Teil 3 und Resi 4 auf dem PC so gut verkauft, da will Ubi eben auch mit MC4 noch etwas Geld verdienen. Man kann ja beim PC einfach alles entfernen, was Rechenleistung kostet.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. März 2007)

*AW: Devil May Cry 4 für 360 & PC*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.03.2007 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 20.03.2007 09:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder alles entfernen und trotzdem DirectX10-Pflicht


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2007)

*AW: Devil May Cry 4 für 360 & PC*

ace combat 6 wurde auch für xbox360 angekündigt - und zwar bislang _nur_ für xbox360 !


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (20. März 2007)

*AW: Devil May Cry 4 für 360 & PC*



			
				Bonkic am 20.03.2007 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ace combat 6 wurde auch für xbox360 angekündigt - und zwar bislang _nur_ für xbox360 !




beide titel interessieren mich nicht die bohne !!! DMC 1 war ja noch unterhaltsam aber alles was dann kam war meines erachtens beschissen.. da hat capcom bessere titel.......darum stört mich die nicht exklusivität nicht sonderlich ! 

sowieso finde ich es jetzt schon sehr toll das 80% der titel auf allen konsolen erscheinen sogar generationsübergreifend !! das hat schlicht und einafch mit der absatzmenge zu tun . die publisher sagen sich wenn ich das spiel auf 4 konsolen anbiete heisst das den 4 fachen absatz ......und zu gelich kann man schlechter verkaufte titel auf anderen plattformen ausgleichen. das wird je länger je mehr immer mehr passieren da die entwicklungskosten so hoch sind das immer mehr rausspringen muss für die entwickler und publisher .........gut bald haben wir e nur noch einen publisher und das ist EA


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. März 2007)

*AW: Devil May Cry 4 für 360 & PC*



			
				Bonkic am 20.03.2007 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ace combat 6 wurde auch für xbox360 angekündigt - und zwar bislang _nur_ für xbox360 !



naja, man hat es halt in einer Händlerliste gefunden.
http://files.xboxic.com/general/acecombat6.jpg

Das neue Katamari wurde auch dort gefunden, dieses wurde dann auch bestätigt (für 360 und PS3), bei Ace Combat gibt es noch keinerlei Meldung, wäre allerdings auch Quatsch es nur auf 360 zu bringen.

Edit: Aber du hast Recht, wurde heute doch angekündigt und bisher nur für 360 :-o

Wie DMC ist auch Ace Combat zwar ein typischer Playstation Titel, gehört aber eher zu den kleineren Titeln.
http://www.vgcharts.org/worldtotals.php?name=Ace+Combat&console=&publisher=&sort=Total
Die Zahlen muss man ja auf 100-120 Millionen PS2s rechnen, bringe man so einen Titel bei 10mio PS3s raus...
Sprich man kann solche Mulitplattformtitel nachvollziehen, dennoch natürlich "schade" als PS(3) Spieler, da die Attraktivität der PS3 sinkt (ansonsten egal, da man es trotzdem spielen kann).
Es mag aber auch nur jetzt mehr auffallen, da es sich um PS-only Serien handelt. Von der Xbox gibt es fast keine third-Party-Xbox-Serien. Aber auch umgekehrt  wird umgesetzt, z.B. Oblivion oder der 2.Teil von Dead Rising (wieder Capcom).

(übrigens seltsam, dass AC5 sich schlechter verkauft hat, war besser als Teil 4, vor allem in der Story-Präsentation)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. März 2007)

*Abwärtskompatibilität*

Die Liste bezüglich der Abwärtskompatibilität der PS3 ist doch noch vor dem 23.03 gekommen und kann sich nun durchaus sehen lassen:
http://faq.eu.playstation.com/bc/bcGames.htm

Sollen wohl knapp 1700 Titel sein, die man - teilweise mit Einschränkungen - spielen kann.

Nachtrag: So berauschend ist die Liste wohl doch nicht. Gerade von den größeren, aktuelelren Titeln laufen wohl recht wenig.


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (20. März 2007)

*AW: Abwärtskompatibilität*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.03.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag: So berauschend ist die Liste wohl doch nicht. Gerade von den größeren, aktuelelren Titeln laufen wohl recht wenig.



Das klingt echt schwammig:
Kategorie 2 in der Liste heißt irgendwie garnix ... 

"Should play on PLAYSTATION®3 with some minor issues"

Na dann ....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. März 2007)

*Sam & Max kommt für Xbox 360, Wii und PS3*



> Dan Connors, CEO von Telltale Games, hat in einem Interview bestätigt, dass man Sam & Max auf Wii, Xbox 360 und PS3 veröffentlichen möchte. So will man das größtmögliche Publikum erreichen.
> 
> Momentan konzentriert man sich allerdings auf Wii und Xbox 360, sowohl was die Download-Services der beiden Konsolen, als auch die normalen Verkaufsversionen angeht.



consolewars.de


----------



## Montares (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sam & Max kommt für Xbox 360, Wii und PS3*

Werde mir in paar Tagen die PS3 holen. Leider langt das Geld nicht auch noch für nen HD-Fernseher. Ich hab nen recht großen durchaus guten normalen Fernseher. Was meint Ihr? Kann man auf so ner Glotze die PS3 geniessen oder siehts einfach scheisse aus?^^
Würd mich über paar Statements freuen


----------



## GorrestFump (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sam & Max kommt für Xbox 360, Wii und PS3*



			
				Montares am 21.03.2007 02:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mir in paar Tagen die PS3 holen. Leider langt das Geld nicht auch noch für nen HD-Fernseher. Ich hab nen recht großen durchaus guten normalen Fernseher. Was meint Ihr? Kann man auf so ner Glotze die PS3 geniessen oder siehts einfach scheisse aus?^^
> Würd mich über paar Statements freuen



Ich denke dazwischendrin: richtig scheiße wird's nicht aussehen, aber der volle Genuß wird es auch nicht sein.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sam & Max kommt für Xbox 360, Wii und PS3*



			
				GorrestFump am 21.03.2007 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Montares am 21.03.2007 02:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das grosse problem ist das du keine blueray filme geniessen kannst. denn die werden auf deinem röhren tv natürlich nihct in voller pracht erstrahlen. ebenfals wirst du auflösungsbeschränkungen haben. denn ich habe mir virtua tennis im 1080 p modus angeschaut und mit meinem zu hause auf der xbox360 verglichen ! den ich besitze im moment auch noch nen alten tv ! die unterschiede sind ziemlich markant. gerade spiele wie virtua fighter 5, virtua tennis 3, die 1080 p unterstützen werden sich abheben von deiner auflösung. das ist jetzt schon bei vielen 360 titeln der fall wenn man bei einer auflösung von 720 p die bilder vergleicht.
 ich würde dir empfehlen in absehbarer zeit nen hd tv anzuschaffen es wird das spielvergnügen steigern glaube mir !


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sam & Max kommt für Xbox 360, Wii und PS3*



			
				Montares am 21.03.2007 02:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mir in paar Tagen die PS3 holen. Leider langt das Geld nicht auch noch für nen HD-Fernseher. Ich hab nen recht großen durchaus guten normalen Fernseher. Was meint Ihr? Kann man auf so ner Glotze die PS3 geniessen oder siehts einfach scheisse aus?^^
> Würd mich über paar Statements freuen



Es wird besser aussehen als PS2, Xbox und GC/Wii Spiele auf deinem TV, sprich die Grafik ist schon ganz gut.

Allerdings: Stelle doch mal bei einem aktuellen PC-Spiel die Auflösung auf 640*480 und trete ein paar Schritte zurück  soll also heißen es könnte VIEL besser aussehen (der Unterschied ist wirklich sehr groß von PAL auf 720p).

*gerade gespannt auf seinen HDTV wartet* *noch ein paar Stunden* 

Underworld Evolution auf Blu-Ray ist vorhin angekommen, fehlt nur noch die PS3


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sam & Max kommt für Xbox 360, Wii und PS3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 21.03.2007 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Montares am 21.03.2007 02:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hol mir casino royal auf blueray ..........auch warttend auf mein hd tv mit 1080 P!!!! *freu*


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. März 2007)

*AW: Sam & Max kommt für Xbox 360, Wii und PS3*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 21.03.2007 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hol mir casino royal auf blueray ..........auch warttend auf mein hd tv mit 1080 P!!!! *freu*



den bekommen die ersten 500.000 PS3-Anmelder ja gratis - aber eben nicht zum Kaufzeitpunkt und ich will den HDTV- welcher gerade aufgebaut wurde - ausreizen ^^

Man glaubt gar nicht wie groß 40" daheim sein können 

Edit: ok, bin bereit für Freitag 
http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/1794/hdtvdo9.jpg


----------



## McDrake (21. März 2007)

*PS-3 Vorlaunch *g**

_PS3 wird in Italien bereits verkauft

21.03.07 - Der Fachhandel in Italien verkauft die PlayStation3 bereits heute - zwei Tage vor der offiziellen Markteinführung. Das berichtet GamesIndustry.

Davide Sher vom italienischen Wirtschaftsmagazin Trade Interactive Multimedia kommentiert: 'Es ist eine seltsame Situation: Das ist das erste Mal, dass Händler einen Verkaufstermin um zwei Tage nicht einhalten.'

Vorausgegangen war eine Händleranzeige von Darty. Das Geschäft warb damit, die PS3 ab Mittwoch in Italien zu verkaufen. Daraufhin reagierte Konkurrent Media World, der einen 20-prozentigen Marktanteil besitzt: Die Ladenkette kündigte ebenfalls den Verkauf der PS3 für heute an.

Das Nachsehen haben viele kleinere Händler, die noch keine Konsolen vorrätig haben und sie noch nicht früher verkaufen können. Sony CEE zeigte sich angesichts dieses vorgezogenen Verkaufsstarts enttäuscht und behält sich weitere Schritte gegen die Händler vor._

Quelle: http://www.gamefront.de/

Da sind sie wieder gaaanz schnell.
Die Konventionalstrafe in der Schweiz ist, glaub ich, "nur" 50'000.-
Aber das Büro hier ist schon ein wenig vollgestopft mit PS3
*überlegtsichplatzzuschaffen*


----------



## Montares (21. März 2007)

*AW: PS-3 Vorlaunch *g**

Wie schautsn aus? kann man die PS3 auch einfach an nen TFT anschliessen?
gibts nen adapter für sowas?
kommt man auf die art auch in den vollen genuss der ps3 grafik?


----------



## Iceman (21. März 2007)

*AW: PS-3 Vorlaunch *g**



			
				Montares am 21.03.2007 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schautsn aus? kann man die PS3 auch einfach an nen TFT anschliessen?
> gibts nen adapter für sowas?
> kommt man auf die art auch in den vollen genuss der ps3 grafik?



Nope geht nicht. Das kannste nur mit der 360 machen. Es sei denn du hast son TFT/Fernseher Verschnitt mit HDMI Eingang.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. März 2007)

*AW: PS-3 Vorlaunch *g**



			
				Montares am 21.03.2007 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schautsn aus? kann man die PS3 auch einfach an nen TFT anschliessen?
> gibts nen adapter für sowas?
> kommt man auf die art auch in den vollen genuss der ps3 grafik?




An nen TFT kann man sie anschließen, ABER:
- nur über DVI
- der TFT muss HDCP unterstützen (und da gibts nicht viele)

Die Geräte mit ner Auflösung 1680x1050 gibts ab 370€ (22") (für noch höhere Auflösung entsprechend mehr).


Andere Möglichkeit die klappen müsste wäre eine (externe) TV-Karte am PC, die einen Komponenteneingang hat. Maximum bei dieser analogen Verbindung ist 1080i (wenn denn unterstützt, könnte sonst Probleme mit BR-Filmen geben mit der aktuellen Firmware).

Edit: nicht ganz, iceman


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. März 2007)

*Nintendo und Onlinecodes*

Irgendwie scheint Nintendo eine komische Vorstellung der Onlinecodes zu haben, wie man auf der Webseite lesen kann:


> Gemäß der Politik Nintendos ist es nicht gestattet, die offiziellen Nintendo Community-Foren zu nutzen, um Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection Identifikationsnummern, Wii-Codes oder Freundescodes (in einem Thread, einem Profil oder einer Signatur) mit anderen Teilnehmern auszutauschen oder über andere Mittel und Wege zu diskutieren, wie solche Codes ausgetauscht werden können. Wir werden alle Mitteilungen, die solche persönlichen Daten enthalten, aus unseren Foren entfernen.
> 
> Du solltest deine Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection Identifikationsnummer, deinen Wii-Code oder deinen Freundescode nur mit Leuten austauschen, die du kennst. Der Austausch sollte über private Kommunikationswege wie eMail oder Telefon und nicht in öffentlichen Foren erfolgen.
> 
> ...



http://www.nintendo-europe.com/NOE/de/DE/news/article.do?elementId=UKMqh_lhQqSpkNMwm6YLYnyMF0SQ8wfB


----------



## Iceman (22. März 2007)

*AW: PS-3 Vorlaunch *g**



			
				Solidus_Dave am 21.03.2007 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: nicht ganz, iceman



Ok, wusste nicht, dass es auch nen DVI Adapter für das Teil gibt  HDCP unterstützen aber, wie du sagst, nur sehr wenige Monitore (meiner kann es, aber ich will keine PS3 ^^), darum ist der Nutzen eher gering.



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.03.2007 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie scheint Nintendo eine komische Vorstellung der Onlinecodes zu haben, wie man auf der Webseite lesen kann:



Nintendo will halt nicht in die Schlagzeilen kommen wegen Belästigung von Kindern über die Spielkonsole. Grade in den USA sind da in den letzten Wochen/Monaten einige Hetzreportagen gelaufen und in einer wurde bereits der DS dafür kritisiert, dass über das eingebaute Chatsystem pöse Kinderschänder mit den Kindern kommunizieren können. Die andere bezog sich auf die 360 und Xbox Live. Beide waren ungefähr so gut recherchiert wie die durchschnittliche "Killerspiele" Reportage in Deutschland.


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2007)

*Bescheuerte Saturn Aktion zum Start*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kandinata (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bescheuerte Saturn Aktion zum Start*



			
				Bonkic am 22.03.2007 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohh das ist frech


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bescheuerte Saturn Aktion zum Start*



			
				Kandinata am 22.03.2007 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 22.03.2007 18:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rofl
das ist echt 

Werden die dann wirklich nach unten geworfen? Oo


Leider ja nur auf 50 beschränkt, sonst könnte man sich ja schnell noch ne core 360 kaufen und bekäme die PS3 dann sehr günstig


----------



## Domingu (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bescheuerte Saturn Aktion zum Start*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.03.2007 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 22.03.2007 19:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was für ein Haufen verblödeter Idioten    
(also die vom Saturn nicht ihr !)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bescheuerte Saturn Aktion zum Start*



			
				Domingu am 22.03.2007 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> (also die vom Saturn nicht ihr !)



dafür wissen wir jetzt wieso es dort dieses Angebot für eine günstige 360 Premium gab *g*


----------



## Domingu (22. März 2007)

*AW: Bescheuerte Saturn Aktion zum Start*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.03.2007 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Domingu am 22.03.2007 19:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. März 2007)

*Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*

Am 23.03 kommt die PS3 ja nun auch endlich in Europa auf den Markt. Damit wäre Sony dann auch endlich in allen Gebieten mit der Next-Gen-Konsole verteten und der "Kampf" um den Konsoenverkauf kann endlich überall beginnen.

Sony sieht das allerdings ein wenig anders. Mit Sony fängt jetzt die "real next gen" an und man hätte die Mitbewerber schon längst hinter sich gelassen.


> Many people are saying we're now joining the next-generation console era, but I believe we've stepped over the current next-gen to create the real next-generation," said Maguire, in an exclusive interview published today.
> 
> [...]
> 
> "All of those things are part of moving from the PlayStation 2 era to the PlayStation 3 and leaving behind all of the middle products that are in the market place right now, which clearly don't compare in terms of technical prowess,"


http://www.gamesindustry.biz/content_page.php?aid=23723


----------



## Iceman (23. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.03.2007 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Am 23.03 kommt die PS3 ja nun auch endlich in Europa auf den Markt. Damit wäre Sony dann auch endlich in allen Gebieten mit der Next-Gen-Konsole verteten und der "Kampf" um den Konsoenverkauf kann endlich überall beginnen.
> 
> Sony sieht das allerdings ein wenig anders. Mit Sony fängt jetzt die "real next gen" an und man hätte die Mitbewerber schon längst hinter sich gelassen.
> 
> ...



Sonys Presseaussagen sind immer wieder ein Witz. Und ich frage mich: Wie unsympathisch kann sich ein Unternehmen eigentlich noch machen? Wenn die PS3 nicht schon alleine wegen dem hohen Preis und der (ausgenommen BluRay) 360 allenfalls gleichwertigen Technik völlig uninteressant wäre würden mir die Aussagen der Pressefritzen des Konzerns jedwede Lust auf die Konsole verleiden weil ich wüsste, dass meine Euros das Gehalt solcher Sülzköppe mitbezahlt.

Noch besser ist dann natürlich wenn sowas ungefragt übernommen wird. Der Artikel in der heutigen Tageszeitung zum PS3 Launch las sich wie von Sony selbst geschrieben. Die Tagesschau Meldung setzt das ganze wenigstens in den richtigen Kontext.


----------



## Montares (23. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*

Bin gerade am Spielen. Das Teil is fantastisch 
und auch ohne HD ne echte Augenweide...
*freu*


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*



			
				Montares am 23.03.2007 02:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerade am Spielen. Das Teil is fantastisch
> und auch ohne HD ne echte Augenweide...
> *freu*




sach ma, eben in den nachrichten wurde so nebenbei gesagt, dass in der EU-version der chip fehlt, um PS2-spiele zu spielen. stimmt das? in einem artikel in meiner tageszeitung von heute stand nämlich genau das gegenteil, dass man PS2-spiele spielen kann, was natürlich ein gutes kaufargument für unentschlossene ist ( "alte" spiele müssen nicht neu gekauft werden, es gibt durch die PS2 schon zum PS3-release viele spielbare titel, auch viel lowbudget...)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*



			
				Iceman am 23.03.2007 01:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tagesschau Meldung setzt das ganze wenigstens in den richtigen Kontext.



Leider sieht man dem Artikel aber wieder die schlechte Recherche von Ard und Co. an, wenn es um solch "neuzeitliche" Themen geht.
Problematisch sind da vor allem die Vereinfachungen, die für den uninformierten Leser natürlich vorgenommen werden müssen, da vieles missverständlich wird.

Das fängt mit der Technikbeschreibung an und solchen Bemerkungen wie "Microsofts Xbox 360 hat gerade mal 20 GB" - völlig unerheblich (und wenn, dann core version einbeziehen bzw. dass der Wii nur 500MB hat).

Und wenn ich schon sehe, dass in einer News Blu-Ray falsch geschrieben ist, nämlich mit dem beliebten Blue-Anfängerfehler...

Mit dem Jahr warten für Europa meinen die wohl den nie fest angekündigten Frühjahr2006-Release-Termin und nicht die 4 Monate nach dem tatsächlichen Start?

Die Emulation wurde falsch vereinfacht. Auch heute beim Nachtjournal war ich überhaupt recht überrascht wie wichtig das in dem Bericht vorkam, zumal bei der 360 im Vergleich immer noch weniger Spiele zugänglich sind. Bei RTL kam es sogar so rüber, als wäre die Funktion ohne den Chip komplett weg.
Edit: Da haben wirs, der Herb hats denen geglaubt! 


Bemerkungen wie "Autoklauspiel" dürfen bei ARD scheinbar nie fehlen.

Die Zahlen werden falsch erklärt, in den USA ist die 360 führend und nicht der Wii.

MD ist in Europa/USA inzwischen ein Exot, in Japan aber weiterhin beliebt, quasi ähnlich verbreitet wie hier die CD.

Die Gewinnzone ist eine komplette Milchmädchenrechnung. Bei den 30 Spielen geht man wohl von den üblichen 10€ Lizenzgebühren pro Spiel aus (und lässt Sony-eigene Titel aus der Rechnung raus). Dabei wird natürlich nur am Anfang die Konsole so teuer für Sony sein. Der Neukäufer z.B. in 3-4 Jahren muss dann wohl nur ein paar Spiele kaufen um Sony schon Gewinn zu bringen (wenn die Konsole nicht schon ein paar € bringt)




Die Sony-Aussagen sind trotzdem wieder Hammer, haben die keine PR-Abteilung (bzw. soll das die PR sein^^)?! Am besten keinen der hohen Tiere dort öffentliche Statements abgeben lassen  (außer vielleicht dem Phil, zumindest habe ich da keine derartige Aussage bei dem Im Gedächnis)


----------



## fiumpf (23. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*



			
				Herbboy am 23.03.2007 02:06 schrieb:
			
		

> sach ma, eben in den nachrichten wurde so nebenbei gesagt, dass in der EU-version der chip fehlt, um PS2-spiele zu spielen. stimmt das?



Das stimmt, der Chip fehlt. Die PSX- und PS2-Kompatibilität wird aber - aus Kostengründen - per Softwareemulation vorgenommen.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87116



			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Auskunft der Datenbank sind bereits 1782 von 2541 europäischen PS2-Titeln auf der Playstation 3 spielbar, was einem Anteil von 72,7 Prozent entspricht.


----------



## Montares (23. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*



			
				fiumpf am 23.03.2007 02:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 23.03.2007 02:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so ist es.
bin übrigens immernoch dran am resistance und liebe es ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. März 2007)

*Neue Zahlen*

Passend zum EU-Launch gibt es auch neue Zahlen aus Japan: 


```
System		akt. Woche	letzte Woche
DS Lite		121.471		108.512
Wii		67.070		44.495
PSP		43.769		56.175
PlayStation 3	21.635		32.115
PlayStation 2	13.321		14.585
Xbox 360	2.910		3.333
Gameboy Micro	727		812
GBA SP		557		679
GameCube	367		240
Nintendo DS	159		119
GBA		9		13
```

Consolewars.de


----------



## Iceman (23. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.03.2007 02:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Das fängt mit der Technikbeschreibung an und solchen Bemerkungen wie "Microsofts Xbox 360 hat gerade mal 20 GB" - völlig unerheblich (und wenn, dann core version einbeziehen bzw. dass der Wii nur 500MB hat).



Na ja, völlig unerheblich finde ich das persönlich nicht  Meine Festplatte ist recht voll und ne größere wäre schon fein *g*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.03.2007 02:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich schon sehe, dass in einer News Blu-Ray falsch geschrieben ist, nämlich mit dem beliebten Blue-Anfängerfehler...
> 
> Mit dem Jahr warten für Europa meinen die wohl den nie fest angekündigten Frühjahr2006-Release-Termin und nicht die 4 Monate nach dem tatsächlichen Start?



Jo, dass erste ist nen beliebter Fehler und das zweite unglücklich formuliert.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.03.2007 02:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Emulation wurde falsch vereinfacht. Auch heute beim Nachtjournal war ich überhaupt recht überrascht wie wichtig das in dem Bericht vorkam, zumal bei der 360 im Vergleich immer noch weniger Spiele zugänglich sind. Bei RTL kam es sogar so rüber, als wäre die Funktion ohne den Chip komplett weg.
> Edit: Da haben wirs, der Herb hats denen geglaubt!



Den Abschnitt über die Abwärtskompatibilität finde ich inhaltlich korrekt.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.03.2007 02:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Bemerkungen wie "Autoklauspiel" dürfen bei ARD scheinbar nie fehlen.



Besser das als "Killerspiel" 



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.03.2007 02:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zahlen werden falsch erklärt, in den USA ist die 360 führend und nicht der Wii.



Jo, da hat einer wohl nur die letzten Verkaufszahlen angeschaut.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.03.2007 02:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gewinnzone ist eine komplette Milchmädchenrechnung. Bei den 30 Spielen geht man wohl von den üblichen 10€ Lizenzgebühren pro Spiel aus (und lässt Sony-eigene Titel aus der Rechnung raus). Dabei wird natürlich nur am Anfang die Konsole so teuer für Sony sein. Der Neukäufer z.B. in 3-4 Jahren muss dann wohl nur ein paar Spiele kaufen um Sony schon Gewinn zu bringen (wenn die Konsole nicht schon ein paar € bringt)



Sony-eigene Titel wären noch deutlich schwerer zu berechnen. Immerhin müsste man dann auch die Entwicklungskosten die Sony reingesteckt hat irgendwie mit einbeziehen 
Da ists nunmal am einfachsten nur mit den Lizenzgebühren zu rechnen. Und das sich das innerhalb der Zeit ändert sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein.


----------



## LordMephisto (23. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*

Ist der VK der 360 Core jetzt eigentlich offiziell auf 199€ gesenkt worden, oder sind das nur Angebote zum PS3 Launch? Ich finde da keine Stellungnahme seitens MS drüber.


----------



## Iceman (23. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*



			
				LordMephisto am 23.03.2007 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der VK der 360 Core jetzt eigentlich offiziell auf 199€ gesenkt worden, oder sind das nur Angebote zum PS3 Launch? Ich finde da keine Stellungnahme seitens MS drüber.



Afaik sind das alles Sonderangebote die von Microsoft lanciert werden. In 1-2 Wochen dürften die Preise wieder hochgehen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*

Also wie wir gestern festgestellt haben kann man ja mit einem Nicht-deutschen Konto in einem neuen PS3-Profil den "geschnittenen" Inhalt des Stores runterladen.


Das ganze klappt auch, wenn man sich einen US-Account macht:
Surfe gerade im US-Store und lade was die (mehr) haben!




Edit: US-Demos scheinen nicht auf der PAL-PS3 zu laufen ("defekte Daten"), auch wenn man sie installieren kann.
Edit2. Betrifft scheinbar nur die Def Jam Demo


----------



## Tubejuggler (24. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*



			
				Iceman am 23.03.2007 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 23.03.2007 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wo gibts die denn für 199€


----------



## Iceman (24. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*



			
				Tubejuggler am 24.03.2007 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> wo gibts die denn für 199€



In manchen Saturn/Media Markt Filialen wohl, macht aber auch nicht jede mit. Und spielegrotte.de hat die Premium + PGR3 und Kameo für 299€ im Angebot.

Edit: Amazon hat die Core momentan auch für 199€ drin. Die Premium kostet ~330€


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*

http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=15383

Das sind Folding@Home Ergebnisse.

Es ist recht erstaunlich, dass die PS3-Konsolen alleine nun mehr als die Hälfte der GESAMT-Berechnungen (PCs, Macs usw.) einbringen. Sprich es werden nun seit der Einführung für PS3 doppelt so viele Berechnungen gemacht als davor.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*

Fern ab der aktuellen PS3-Euphorie hätte ich mal einige Fragen an Besitzer einer / eines Wii...

Nach langen Überlegungen habe ich mich nun doch dazu entschlossen den Kauf einer Wii in Angriff zu nehmen. Primär allerdings aus dem Grund weil ich  Resident Evil 1 & 4 zivilisiert spielen will (kommt mir nicht mit dem konvertierten PC-Dreck ^^), und "Rouge Agent", "Everything or Nothing" und "From Russia with Love" besitzen will (alter Bond-Fanboi eben).

Zu den Fragen:

*Frage 1*:
Wii soll doch 100% kompatibel zu allen Gamecube spielen sein. Stimmt dies wirklich, oder muss man bei einigen Titeln etwas beachten?

*Frage 2*:
Falls Wii tatsächlich alles frisst was den Namen "Designed for Nintendo Gamecube" trägt, stellt sich mir noch die Frage nach der Steuerung. Kann man mit den mitgelieferten Eingabegeräten des Wii problemlos die Oldies spielen? Oder muss ich ein Classic-Gamepad kaufen?

*Frage 3*:
Hier wohl die wichtigste Frage. Ich habe einen 10 Jahre alten Sony Fernseher mit Trinitron-Bildröhre. An dem Ding hängt bis heute nur mein altes treues N64, welches ich gerne ablösen möchte. Problem: Das TV-Gerät scheint wohl nur eine Bildwiederholrate von 50 Hz zu haben. Irgendwo habe ich jedoch gelesen, dass die Wii mindestens ein TV-Gerät mit 60 Hz braucht. Stimmt das tatsächlich, oder läuft das niedliche kleine Gerät auch mit meinem Oldie? Der Kauf von einem neuen, größeren, TV ist eh eingeplant, jedoch sollte der Alte zumindest als stabile Übergangslösung fungieren.

Primär will ich Wii eigentlich nur als Retro-Konsole für alte Cube-Games mit der Möglichkeit auch neue Titel zu spielen. Bis auf Zelda und Red Steel gibt es allerdings noch nicht viel was mich interessiert (besonders weil Wii-Sports ja eh im Karton ist), daher würde ich mir erstmal relativ günstig eine kleine Cube-Sammlung aufbauen, falls Wii tatsächlich ohne Probleme mit den Spielen und den Datenträgern umgehen kann.

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen. Very much Danke.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.03.2007 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> *Frage 1*:
> Wii soll doch 100% kompatibel zu allen Gamecube spielen sein. Stimmt dies wirklich, oder muss man bei einigen Titeln etwas beachten?


Laufen alle ohne Probleme.



> *Frage 2*:
> Falls Wii tatsächlich alles frisst was den Namen "Designed for Nintendo Gamecube" trägt, stellt sich mir noch die Frage nach der Steuerung. Kann man mit den mitgelieferten Eingabegeräten des Wii problemlos die Oldies spielen? Oder muss ich ein Classic-Gamepad kaufen?


Das "Classic-Pad" ist für die virtuelle console. Du brauchst für GC Titel ein entsprechendes Gamecuve-Pad und eine Gamecube Speicherkarte.
Virtuelle Speicherkarten, wie bei der PS3 im Emulationsmodus, gibt es nicht.




> *Frage 3*:
> Hier wohl die wichtigste Frage. Ich habe einen 10 Jahre alten Sony Fernseher mit Trinitron-Bildröhre. An dem Ding hängt bis heute nur mein altes treues N64, welches ich gerne ablösen möchte. Problem: Das TV-Gerät scheint wohl nur eine Bildwiederholrate von 50 Hz zu haben. Irgendwo habe ich jedoch gelesen, dass die Wii mindestens ein TV-Gerät mit 60 Hz braucht. Stimmt das tatsächlich, oder läuft das niedliche kleine Gerät auch mit meinem Oldie? Der Kauf von einem neuen, größeren, TV ist eh eingeplant, jedoch sollte der Alte zumindest als stabile Übergangslösung fungieren.


Nein, 60Hz ist eine Option. Es gibt auch noch ganz normal den 50Hz Modus.



> Primär will ich Wii eigentlich nur als Retro-Konsole für alte Cube-Games mit der Möglichkeit auch neue Titel zu spielen. Bis auf Zelda und Red Steel gibt es allerdings noch nicht viel was mich interessiert (besonders weil Wii-Sports ja eh im Karton ist), daher würde ich mir erstmal relativ günstig eine kleine Cube-Sammlung aufbauen, falls Wii tatsächlich ohne Probleme mit den Spielen und den Datenträgern umgehen kann.


Geht. Allerdings gibt es wohl leider beim EU-Wii keine S-Video Ausgabe.
Mit einem Komponentenkabel, hatte ich außerdem Grafikfehler bei GC Titeln und die Spiele aus der VC liefen damit gar nicht. Mitgeliefert wird ein Chnichkabel.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.03.2007 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Laufen alle ohne Probleme.


Ah! Klasse. Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!

Regards, eX!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (26. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*

Wii steht, läuft, und bockt wie blöd. Nur eine Frage habe ich: Ich konnte problemlos mit der SD-Karte Bilder und MP3s auf der Wii angucken / abspielen, nur Apple ShitTime macht mal wieder Probleme. Im Manual der Konsole steht, dass Wii normale MOVs frisst, zwar wird im Menü auch ein Videosymbol angezeigt, nur kann er die nicht abspielen (nicht unterstützt blabla). Wie bekomme ich also Dateien in das _passende_ MOV-Format?

Ich habe diverse Filmtrailer und Gametrailer im Quicktime-Format ausprobiert, keiner wird gelesen. Hat jemand eine Idee?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Onlinestate (26. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*

Sicher, dass er Quicktime unterstützt? Ich weiß, dass MotionJPEG läuft, aber Quicktime ist mir neu.
Ansonsten haste schonma WiiVideo9 probiert?

Edit:
Hab jetzt mal wieder ein Wii-Media-Center ausprobiert: Orb
Ich habs nur kurz angetestet. Ich war ziemlich überrascht, dass das Ding eine Suchfunktion enthält, allerdings konnte mir das Ding nicht gerade behilflich sein.
Ich hatte auf die Schnelle (muss ja noch Excite Truck und Stalker zockn *was fürn Stress*) nur eine MP3 getestet. Es kam zwar eins A Ton ausn Lautsprechern, nur war das irgendwie nicht das Lied, dass ich angeklickt hatte, war aber trotzdem gut^^
Danach hatte ich mal eine DivX-File getestet und diesma klappte es so, wie es sollte. Die Qualität wird zwar auf Youtube-Qualität runtergeschraubt, aber das konnte ich verkraften.
Einen Nachteil gibts dann aber doch: Das System war eigentlich für PC zu PC-Verbindungen konzipiert. Sprich, die Verbindung läuft komplett über I-Net ab und nicht über das Netzwerk, wodurch natürlich auch längere Ladezeiten entstehen.


----------



## Tubejuggler (27. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*



			
				Iceman am 24.03.2007 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Tubejuggler am 24.03.2007 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tut mir leid aber bei amazon find ich die nicht für 199


----------



## LordMephisto (27. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*



			
				Tubejuggler am 27.03.2007 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir leid aber bei amazon find ich die nicht für 199


Ist auch wieder teurer geworden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. März 2007)

*Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*



> Microsoft hat heute die Xbox 360 Elite offiziell angekündigt. Dabei handelt es sich um eine schwarze Xbox 360 mit HDMI Ausgang und einer 120GB Festplatte. Auch das beiligende Zubehör (Controller, Battery Pack und Headset) kommt in schwarz daher. Zudem liegen der Konsole ein HDMI- und ein Component-Kabel bei.
> 
> In den USA wird die neue Konsole am 29. April zum Preis von 479 US Dollar erscheinen. In Europa und Japan folgt sie später im Jahr.



consolewars.de

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/hardware/xbox360elite/default.htm




> Auch wenn meine amerikanischen Kollegen jetzt schon von Euro-Preisen reden: Die hübsche Xbox 360 Elite wird noch nicht nach Deutschland geliefert, sondern kommt erst in zu einem etwas späteren Zeitpunkt nach Europa. Und um Gerüchten vorzubeugen: Das genaue Datum steht noch nicht fest (das ist eines der Dinge, die wir hier in Madrid gerade diskutieren). Gleiches gilt für die schwarzen Controller und die 120 GByte-Festplatte. Auch die kommen nicht schon April/Mai, sondern zu einem etwas späteren Zeitpunkt in die deutschen Geschäfte. Keine Angst, wir wissen, daß die Fans in Europa nicht ewig warten wollen.
> 
> Xbox 360 Elite unterscheidet sich in drei Punkten von einer “normalen” Xbox: Schwarz, HDMI-Ausgang und die 120er-Platte. Keines der drei Dinge braucht man wirklich zum Spielen, ist aber für Home Entertainment Anwendungen ganz brauchbar. Die Spieler in USA haben ja schon Zugriff auf einen HD-Video-Download-Service, deswegen starten die Amerikaner auch als Erste mit Elite durch.
> 
> An Kabeln wird übrigens nicht gespart: Bei der Elite-Konsole liegt das HDMI-Kabel gleich dabei, und bei der seperat verkauften (!) 120-GByte-Platte ist ebenfalls ein Kabel dabei, mit dem sich alle Inhalte von einer alten 20er-Platte auf die neue transferieren lassen, so daß man bequem upgraden kann.



http://www.dreisechzig.net/wp/archives/824

Mehr Bilder und US-Preise: http://gamerscoreblog.com/team/archive/2007/03/27/543284.aspx


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (28. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.03.2007 08:16 schrieb:
			
		

> > Microsoft hat heute die Xbox 360 Elite offiziell angekündigt. Dabei handelt es sich um eine schwarze Xbox 360 mit HDMI Ausgang und einer 120GB Festplatte. Auch das beiligende Zubehör (Controller, Battery Pack und Headset) kommt in schwarz daher. Zudem liegen der Konsole ein HDMI- und ein Component-Kabel bei.
> >
> > In den USA wird die neue Konsole am 29. April zum Preis von 479 US Dollar erscheinen. In Europa und Japan folgt sie später im Jahr.
> 
> ...




da soll noch ein kleiner wicht behaupten das nur sony die kunden verarscht !! alles das was man sich hätte in ner xbox360 vorstellen können kommt jetzt ein jahr später..als zusätzliche konsole -----sehr toll ... dazu fidne ich 120 euro für ne 120 giga platte ne frechheit auch wenn es keine reine pc festplatte ist ......  

ganz ehrlich zuerst das zusätzlcihe hd dvd luafwerk , jetz elite , was als nächstes... da hol ich mir doch ne ps3 mit blueray integriert , 1080 p unterstützung und hdmi standart .....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 28.03.2007 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> da soll noch ein kleiner wicht behaupten das nur sony die kunden verarscht !! alles das was man sich hätte in ner xbox360 vorstellen können kommt jetzt ein jahr später..als zusätzliche konsole -----sehr toll ... dazu fidne ich 120 euro für ne 120 giga platte ne frechheit auch wenn es keine reine pc festplatte ist ......
> 
> ganz ehrlich zuerst das zusätzlcihe hd dvd luafwerk , jetz elite , was als nächstes... da hol ich mir doch ne ps3 mit blueray integriert , 1080 p unterstützung und hdmi standart .....


Klar kann man sich solche Sachen (und meinetwegen noch viel mehr) vorstellen. Die Frage ist jedoch auch, was man jeweils braucht / haben will. Warum braucht man HDMI? Und weshalb sabbern einige so sehr nach Blu-Ray/HD-DVD?  Spätestens wenn ich mir dir Filmpreise anschaue hat sich für mich das Thema erledigt. Oder kann jemand auch nur ein Gerät nennen, welches sich im Laufe der Zeit nicht verändert / verbessert wurde? Ipod, Nintendo DS, PS2, PC Hardware, etc., da ändert sich doch immer was.

Ne große Festplatte, die übrigens wohl so um die 170€ kosten wird , ist ja ne feine Sache, aber braucht die "Masse" den Platz wirklich? In den USA kann ich es ja ansatzweise verstehen, da es dort ja auch schon länger den Video-Marktplatz gibt. Nur ist es besser, wenn man als Kunde zur Kasse geben wird für Features (wie großer Festplatte, Blu-Ray, etc.), die man gar nicht haben will?

Viel wichtiger als diese „Elite-Ankündigung“ wäre IMO eine offizielle Preissenkung auf 299 für das Premium-Modell, so dass der Preis durch die Händler dann demnächst wieder ein wenig gedruckt werden kann. IMO ist es wichtig den Einstiegspreis zu drücken, so dass gerade die Leute, die nur spielen wollen, eine gute Einstiegsmöglichkeit haben. 1080p kann außerdem mit jeder 360 haben. Ist eben nur – wie bei der PS 3 – eine Frage, welche Software auch in der Auflösung läuft.


----------



## Bonkic (28. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*

hat sich zwar schon angedeutet, aber irgendwie versteh ich nicht, dass microsoft nicht auch das hd dvd-lw mit in die elite packt.   

*das* wäre eine richtige deluxe version gewesen - das hier ist einfach nur ein update der premium version.

oder wäre man dann über den preis der ps3 gekommen, oder wie ?


für wenig nachvollziehbar halte ich auch die preisgestaltung :
angenommen ich hab eine premium für 299 $, ich rüste die hdd auf für 179 $ (was mach ich eigentlich mit der alten platte ? - wegschmeissen ? ) - dann bin ich beim preis der elite allerdings fehlt mir immer noch der hdmi ausgang (und das hdmi kabel natürlich) .

vielleicht hab ichs überlesen :

wird zugunsten der elite ein anderers modell eigestellt, oder wird die elite nur in geringen stückzahlen hergestellt, wie gerüchteweise zu lesen war ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*



			
				Bonkic am 28.03.2007 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> wäre man dann über den preis der ps3 gekommen, oder wie ?


Also 599 wäre dann beim Preis sicherlich rausgekommen. Nur ob sich HD-DVD durchsetzen wird? Allein schon die Ankündigung eines eventuellen Blu-Ray Laufwerks war ja schon ein deutliches Zeichen. Das Interesse bei MS ist wohl nicht so groß das Format zu pushen. Ansonsten hätten sie das Laufwerk ja schon zum Launch 05 eingebaut. Außerdem läuft ja der Videomarktplatz wunderbar und auch für den User (zumindest in den USA) recht preiswert.
Wenn man die Preise jetzt grob überschlägt, dann wird MS wohl auch mit der Elite-Version keinen Verlust in der Produktion machen.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (28. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*

ich habe nunmal etwas wenn ich mir im verlaufe der zeit immer etwas dazukaufen muss. hdmi ist nicht nur für filme interessant es bietet auch sonst mehr qualität ... schliesslich hat auch microsoft zu beginn auf hd gesetzt und immer wieder betont wie wichtig dies seih. nun macht man doch einen hdmi anschluss und ein , meiner meinung nache, gutes update zur premium !! nicht mehr und nicht weniger .....ich habe selber eine premium zu hause .. und mein speicher ist regelmässig voll.. wenn man sich über live einige demos ,videos usw. zieht hat man die kleine platte schnell voll!! 
aus diesen gründen hat man entscheidende vorteile bei der ps3 ! nämlich hdmi , blue ray usw. zusammen ! in einem gerät! ich finde  es praktischer ..........dazu kommt das MS immer spieler in klassen unetrteilt ....wie bei silber und gold x box live .jetzt elite .......dieses konzept geht mir gegen den strich ...... auf nem rechner gibt s auch nicht unterschiede wer was online verfühgbar hat und was nicht .meiner meinung sollte das auch bei den konsolen so sein. zu viele kostenpflichtige inhalte sidn störend .....meiner meinung nahc macht das sony besser auf den konsolen! trotzdem muss ich diese plattform noch entwickeln


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (28. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*



			
				Bonkic am 28.03.2007 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> hat sich zwar schon angedeutet, aber irgendwie versteh ich nicht, dass microsoft nicht auch das hd dvd-lw mit in die elite packt.
> 
> *das* wäre eine richtige deluxe version gewesen - das hier ist einfach nur ein update der premium version.
> 
> ...




angeblich sollen es wenige stückzahlen sein. bezw. man wird die verkaufszahlen anschauen und  entscheiden wie es weiter geht , vermute ich.....deine rechnung ist richtig und verwirrt auch mich .aber egal ich kauf e keine elite


----------



## GorrestFump (28. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*

Das was Microsoft veranstaltet nennt man wohl bald "dynamic feature placement".

Aus Unternehmenssicht höch strategisch, für den ordinären Kunden ebenso verwirrend...

Wer jedoch weiß was er will/braucht/tatsächlich benutzt hat die Möglichkeit sein Paket zwischen 199.- und 600+.- zusammenzustellen.
(je nachdem welche Festplatte, W-LAN Zubehör, HD-Laufwerk etc.).

Die Next-Generation wird den PCs immer ähnlicher...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 28.03.2007 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe nunmal etwas wenn ich mir im verlaufe der zeit immer etwas dazukaufen muss.


Wieso muss?




> hdmi ist nicht nur für filme interessant es bietet auch sonst mehr qualität ...


Ich halte das mehr für einen Mythos. Habe im direkten Bildvergleich (VGA / DVI) auf meinem Monitor keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Mag ja sein, dass man da was mit der Lupe findet, aber es ist nicht unbedingt sichtbar. HDMI und der verwendete Kopierschutz ist doch viel mehr eine Nutzergängelung und dient primär den INteressen der Industrie.




> schliesslich hat auch microsoft zu beginn auf hd gesetzt und immer wieder betont wie wichtig dies seih. nun macht man doch einen hdmi anschluss und ein , meiner meinung nache, gutes update zur premium !! nicht mehr und nicht weniger .....


Ist sicherlich richtig. So ein Anschluss von Beginn an wäre gut gewesen. Warum der nun erst nachgereicht wird? Vielleicht weil ihn viele wollten? PS-Boys zu viele falsche Aussagen verbreiteten? Oder vielleicht IPTV dies zwingend erfordert?




> ich habe selber eine premium zu hause .. und mein speicher ist regelmässig voll.. wenn man sich über live einige demos ,videos usw. zieht hat man die kleine platte schnell voll!!


Klar kann man die Platte voll bekommen. Nur ist es ja auch die Frage wie viele Nutzer dies schaffen. Wenn vielleicht 5% der Käufer ne volle HD haben und der Rest nicht, dann lohnt es sich nicht unbedingt die 120 anzubieten und die restlichen 90% zahlen dafür mit. Hätte ich zumindest keine große Lust drauf.




> aus diesen gründen hat man entscheidende vorteile bei der ps3 ! nämlich hdmi , blue ray usw. zusammen ! in einem gerät! ich finde  es praktischer


Es ist ja auch praktischer. Nur bringt es wenig, wenn man nicht alle Funktionen nutzen will.



> ..........dazu kommt das MS immer spieler in klassen unetrteilt ....wie bei silber und gold x box live .jetzt elite .......dieses konzept geht mir gegen den strich ...... auf nem rechner gibt s auch nicht unterschiede wer was online verfühgbar hat und was nicht .meiner meinung sollte das auch bei den konsolen so sein. zu viele kostenpflichtige inhalte sidn störend .....meiner meinung nahc macht das sony besser auf den konsolen! trotzdem muss ich diese plattform noch entwickeln


Auch bei Sony gibt es zwei PS3 Modelle und auf dem PC unterscheiden sich die Spieler nicht durch gold/silber sondern durch die Hardware. Sony wird z.B. bei PS Home auch nicht verschenken und überall versuchen was zu kassieren. Und egal ob nun Live, PS Store oder der Wii-Shop-Kanal, überall gibt es noch viele Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*



			
				Bonkic am 28.03.2007 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> (was mach ich eigentlich mit der alten platte ? - wegschmeissen ? )


Verkaufen? :o



> wird zugunsten der elite ein anderers modell eigestellt, oder wird die elite nur in geringen stückzahlen hergestellt, wie gerüchteweise zu lesen war ?


Nein. Es wird drei Modelle geben, die im Laden stehen werden. Von Geringen Stückzahlen ist offiziell auch nichts gesagt worden.


----------



## Bonkic (28. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.03.2007 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.03.2007 10:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na ja - als kunden kommen da ja wohl nur besitzer der core version in frage, also ein äusserst beschränkter kreis. 
und ob von denen noch einer `ne gammelige 20gb platte haben will, ist wohl auch die frage.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. März 2007)

*AW: Die PS 3 ist "real Next gen"*



			
				Onlinestate am 26.03.2007 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten haste schonma WiiVideo9 probiert?


 Danke.   

Das Programm frisst zwar (mal wieder) nicht alle MOVs, aber ein Großteil geht.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*



			
				Bonkic am 28.03.2007 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> na ja - als kunden kommen da ja wohl nur besitzer der core version in frage, also ein äusserst beschränkter kreis.
> und ob von denen noch einer `ne gammelige 20gb platte haben will, ist wohl auch die frage.


Wenn man sich den Verkaufsrang der Core bei Amazon anschaut, dann hängt die gar nicht mal so weit hinter der Premium zurück bzw. der Unterschied im Verkaufsrang zwischen Core und HD ist sehr groß. Es werden also deutlich mehr Core Systeme als Festplatten verkauft.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (28. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.03.2007 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.03.2007 11:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mit einer premium bin ich doch flexibler ...... durch eine hd kann ich x box live besser nutzen ..und hab emerh freiheiten ..eine core macht für mich beinahe keinen sinn ! für mich sit das zietalter der mem cards vorbei .und wenn dann nur für datenaustausch


----------



## McDrake (28. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 28.03.2007 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> mit einer premium bin ich doch flexibler ...... durch eine hd kann ich x box live besser nutzen ..und hab emerh freiheiten ..eine core macht für mich beinahe keinen sinn ! für mich sit das zietalter der mem cards vorbei .und wenn dann nur für datenaustausch



Wir verkaufen seit einem Jahr keine Core-Versionen mehr.
Das lohnt sich ja auch nicht wirklich. Noch zusätzlich eine Memorycard (35€) um überhaupt was speichern zu können. Da ist man schon auf über 300€. 
Für 330€ bekommt man die HDD, Headset, Wireless Kontroller und HD-Kabel.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 28.03.2007 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> mit einer premium bin ich doch flexibler ...... durch eine hd kann ich x box live besser nutzen ..und hab emerh freiheiten ..eine core macht für mich beinahe keinen sinn ! für mich sit das zietalter der mem cards vorbei .und wenn dann nur für datenaustausch


Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass die Core etwas für dich ist. (Würde ich mir ja auch nicht kaufen.) Aber es gibt ja auch Leute, die zocken nur wenige Stunden im Monat und haben vielleicht nicht einmal die Möglichkeit bei sich DSL zu bekommen. Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass es sich bei den ganzen Konsolen primär um "Spielzeug" handel. Während manche kein Problem 300, 400, 500 oder noch mehr Euros in ihr Hobby zu investieren, haben andere eben lieber einen sehr preiswerten Einstieg.
Beim PC gibt es ja auch nicht nur Grafikkarten für 300, 400 oder 500€. 



			
				McDrake am 28.03.2007 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Das lohnt sich ja auch nicht wirklich. Noch zusätzlich eine Memorycard (35€) um überhaupt was speichern zu können. Da ist man schon auf über 300€.
> Für 330€ bekommt man die HDD, Headset, Wireless Kontroller und HD-Kabel.


Bei einem Preiss von 290 für die Core und 299€ für die Premium sicherlich momentan ganz sicher nicht.
Aber Amazon hatte ja die Core auch kurzzeitig für 199€ und mit 235€ wäre der Einstieg unter Wii-Preis.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (28. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.03.2007 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch bei Sony gibt es zwei PS3 Modelle und auf dem PC unterscheiden sich die Spieler nicht durch gold/silber sondern durch die Hardware. Sony wird z.B. bei PS Home auch nicht verschenken und überall versuchen was zu kassieren. Und egal ob nun Live, PS Store oder der Wii-Shop-Kanal, überall gibt es noch viele Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten.



mann kann nicht erwarten das alles kostenlos ist. das erwarte ich nicht bei xbox live !



_gekürzt...._


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. März 2007)

*Neue Verkaufszahlen*


```
01. Musou Orochi				PS2	406.247
02. Yoshi's Island DS				NDS	100.812
03. Dragon Ball Z: Harukanaru Goku Legend	NDS	65.203
04. Word Puzzle Mojipittan DS			NDS	64.005
05. Monster Hunter Portable 2nd			PSP	51.952
06. Wii Sports					Wii	46.362
07. Crayon Shin-chan DS				NDS	38.413
08. Prof. Layton				NDS	37.912
09. Wii Play					Wii	37.289
10. New Super Mario Bros.			NDS	25.184

11. NDS - Dragon Quest Monsters Joker
12. NDS - More Brain Age
13. NDS - Animal Crossing Wild World
14. NDS - Mario Kart DS
15. NDS - Super Robot Wars W
16. PS2 - Rogue Galaxy: Director's Cut NEU
17. NDS - Common Knowledge Training
18. NDS - Front Mission 1st NEU
19. X360 - Armored Core 4 NEU
20. NDS - English Training
21. NDS - Brain Age
22. PS3 - Gundam Musou
23. NDS - Pokémon Diamond
24. NDS - Magister Negi Magi NEU
25. Wii - Wario Ware Smooth Moves
26. NDS - Iron Left Brain: Mistake Museum 2
27. NDS - Pokémon Pearl
28. NDS - Harvest Moon: The Island I Grew Up On
29. NDS - Doraemon's New Magic World Adventure DS
30. NDS - Love+Berry
```




```
DS	148,500 (+20%) 	15,988,750
Wii	77,250 (+11%) 	2,000,250
PSP	41,500 (-10%) 	5,420,500
PS3	19,750 (-11%) 	829,000
PS2	14,500 (-3%) 	22,108,750
X360	3,500 (+17%) 	368,500
GBA	1,250 (0%) 	16,670,250
GC	250 (0%) 	4,021,000
```
http://www.consolewars.de/news/15838/aktuelle_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_japan/
und
vollständige Zahlen: http://www.vgcharts.org/japweekly.php


----------



## Bonkic (29. März 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.03.2007 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> PS3	19,750 (-11 	829,000
> 
> X360	3,500 (+17 	368,500




dass die ps3 auf diesem niveau sogar noch verlieren kann, hätte ich auch nicht gedacht - erschreckend.
vielleicht droht irgendwann wirklich der supergau; nämlich im heimatland von microsoft überholt zu werden.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (29. März 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 29.03.2007 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 29.03.2007 09:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das bezweifle ich sehr ............abwarten


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. März 2007)

*AW: Neue Verkaufszahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.03.2007 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> DS	148,500 (+20 	15,988,750
> Wii	77,250 (+11 	2,000,250


Wirklich abartig wie stark sich noch immer der DS(L) dort verkauft. Mal von der Dominanz bei den Softwareverkäufen ganz zu schweigen. Aber auch Wii finde sehr beachtlich, wobei man ja sagen muss, dass der Softwarenachschub momentan sehr mies ist. Ich würde fast sagen, dass die Wii bezogen auf das Softwarelineup ganz klar die schlechteste Konsole von den 3 "Neuen" ist. Gerade deshalb verstehe ich nicht, warum das Ding konstant hohe Verkaufszahlen halten kann. Hier ist wohl wirklich der geringe Kaufpreis gepaart mit dem Partyfaktor der primäre Verkaufsgrund. Und die PS3? Die wird ja wirklich bald von der alten PS2 eingeholt, wenn sich nicht schnell etwas ändert. Da kann sich ja Sony momentan wirklich nur über die PSP freuen, da die immerhin halbwegs stabil läuft, wenn natürlich auch nicht in den Verkaufssphären eines DS.

Regards, eX!


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (30. März 2007)

*er ist da der erste gta 4 trailer !!!!*

hier der link. http://www.rockstargames.com/IV/index2.html

seit gestern mitternacht unserer zeitzone ist der erste trailer zum neuen gta4 online. umbedingt anschauen und kommentare abgeben !! gta is back


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. März 2007)

*PS3 Force Feedback*

Glaube nicht, dass dies allgemein bekannt ist:

Die Version von Gran Turismo HD Concept in den europäischen Playstation Stores ist Version2.0 - die von USA und Japan noch 1.1

Der Unterschied ist imo, dass man nun USB-Lenkräder anschließen kann - und war mit voller Force Feedback Unterstützung!

Habe es gerade selbst getestet 
In den Optionen kann man auch die Stärke und die Tasten bestimmter Lenkräder (die "offiziellen" GT-Lenkräder von logitech) einstellen.


Nur jetzt wünschte ich MotorStorm hätte eine Lenkradunterstützung 
Aus der Motorhauben-Ansicht ist MS ja schon (grafisch) krank, mit FF-Lenkrad... omg ^^


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (30. März 2007)

*AW: PS3 Force Feedback*

solidus ........ich finde den store noch etwas mager ! meinst du der wird in nächster zeit mehr erweitert ?? ist ja nicht viel gscheides dabei. vorallem was ist mit flow??


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. März 2007)

*AW: PS3 Force Feedback*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 30.03.2007 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> solidus ........ich finde den store noch etwas mager ! meinst du der wird in nächster zeit mehr erweitert ?? ist ja nicht viel gscheides dabei. vorallem was ist mit flow??



Mh, insgesamt finde ich das Angebot ok:

Ich hab den kompletten Zugriff auf alles durch nen Ösi-Account (also unbeschnittener EU-Store), nen US-Account und nen Japan-Account (in jedem Shop gibt es eigene Inhalte).

siehe dazu auch:
http://www.videogameszone.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&bid=3014&tid=5587057&x=18&mag=25

Flow kann man z.B. im US shop schon kaufen, so viel ich gehört habe ist das mit KK kein Problem, obwohl man ja dann keine deutsche Rechnungsadresse angeben kann (da es ja eh nur um die KK-Nummer und das Bezahlen geht).


----------



## Bonkic (30. März 2007)

*AW: PS3 Force Feedback*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 30.03.2007 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> und war mit voller Force Feedback Unterstützung!




tatsächlich ?
ich dachte immer ff wäre "voll last- gen" .   

das ging aber schnell .


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*



			
				Bonkic am 28.03.2007 11:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 28.03.2007 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich greife deine Aussage mal kurz wieder auf. Momentan werden mehr Xbox 360 Core Geräte als PS 3s bei Amazon verkauft: http://www.amazon.de/gp/bestsellers/videogames/ref=sv_vg_3/303-3012979-7301005

So viel zum beschränkten Kreis.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. März 2007)

*AW: PS3 Force Feedback*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 30.03.2007 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> solidus ........ich finde den store noch etwas mager ! meinst du der wird in nächster zeit mehr erweitert ?? ist ja nicht viel gscheides dabei. vorallem was ist mit flow??



Nachtrag: Flow ist im deutschen/EU Store erschienen ^^


----------



## McDrake (30. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.03.2007 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> So viel zum beschränkten Kreis.



Naja.. solche Charts sind in meinen Augen nicht immer vertrauenswürdig.
Da werden schon mal Dinge oben platziert, die weg müssen.

Auf Platz 6:
Seafight - Add-On (Gewöhnlich versandfertig bei Amazon in 4 bis 6 Wochen.)
Ich weiss ja nicht...
Müsst PCgames wohl mehr darüber schreiben. Ist ja laut Amazon beliebter als WOWC und HDRO


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. März 2007)

*AW: Jetzt offiziell: Xbox 360 Elite kommt*



			
				McDrake am 30.03.2007 22:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 30.03.2007 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will ja gar nicht behaupten, dass man allen Datenquellen blind vertrauen soll und da nix als die Wahrheit drin steht. Gemauschelt wird sicherlich immer und sei es nur, dass die Produkte sehr komische Preisschwankungen unterliegen, wie man ja z.B. mit amapsys sehrt gut sehen kann. Amazon steht ja z.B. mit der Gothic 3 CE Version schon etliche Wochen allein da. (zum Vergleich mit andern Onlinehändlern: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a207962.html ).
Von allein macht Amazon das ganz sicher nicht, da wird schon was subventioniert. Allerdings sind alle andern Quellen, Daten & Aussagen auch nicht die Offenbarung schlechthin. Ganz gleich ob es nun die Leser-Top-10, die Saturncharts oder sonst eine Angabe ist.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. April 2007)

*Sony: Ende des Jahres Marktführerschaft im Konsolenbereich*

Es wird mal wieder Zeit für Großenwahn bei Sony. 



> Sony will mit seiner PlayStation 3 noch in diesem Jahr die Marktführerschaft auch bei den Spielekonsolen der neuen Generation erreichen. "Bis Weihnachten werden wir weltweit an Microsofts Xbox 360 vorbeiziehen", sagte Uwe Bassendowski, Deutschland-Chef von Sony Computer Entertainment gegenüber dpa. Unter den großen drei Konsolenherstellern hatte Sony sein neues Gerät als Letzter auf den Markt gebracht und Microsoft damit weit mehr als ein Jahr Vorsprung gewährt; die Wii des Konkurrenten Nintendo war Anfang Dezember in Europa gestartet. Die PS3 war nach Japan und den USA zuletzt in Europa am 23. März an den Start gegangen.
> 
> Von der Xbox 360 wurden bisher rund zehn Millionen Stück verkauft. Sony erreichte nach eigenen Angaben trotz einiger Startverzögerungen das selbstgesteckte Ziel, bis Ende März weltweit sechs Millionen PS3-Geräte abzusetzen. In Deutschland sei der Europastart der PS3 sehr erfolgreich verlaufen, sagte Bassendowski. "Die PlayStation 3 hat in den ersten beiden Verkaufstagen 36 Millionen Euro in die Kassen des deutschen Einzelhandels gespült." Damit liege die PS3 um 70 Prozent über den Umsätzen der deutlich günstigeren Konsole Wii von Nintendo (12 Millionen Euro) und Microsofts Xbox 360 mit 10 Millionen Euro Handelsumsatz in den ersten beiden Tagen. Allerdings ist die PS3 mit derzeit 600 Euro auch die bei weitem teuerste der drei Konsolen. Europaweit setzte Sony in den ersten beiden Tagen insgesamt 600.000 Geräte ab.
> 
> ...


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87792

Langsam wird es wirklich lächerlich.

Nachtrag: So ganz will mir der Verkauf der 600.000 Geräte auch nicht einleuchten:


> Sony has hit the 400 million Euro mark to cap off its launch week that saw PAL territories snag 600,000 of Sony's units to make the PS3 not only the most expensive console to date but also, according to ChartTrack, the fastest selling one in game history.
> 
> Sony sold 165,000 PS3 units in the United Kingdom, some 80,000 more in France and 50-60,000 in Spain, Portugal, Germany and Italy. *In addition, 150,000 people have registered to the PlayStation Network the same week. *Not bad for the beleaguered kings of modern gaming.


http://www.qj.net/PS3-now-the-fastest-selling-console-in-history/pg/49/aid/87990
Die 150K Registrierungen klingen für mich eher wie "Doppelzählungen". Zählt man nämlich die 165K, 80K, etc. zusammen und dann noch die 150K dann kommt man auf knapp 600K. Nur werden sich Engländer, etc. ja auch registriert haben.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. April 2007)

*AW: Sony: Ende des Jahres Marktführerschaft im Konsolenbereich*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.04.2007 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird mal wieder Zeit für Großenwahn bei Sony.


Somit wird wenigstens die leere PSP-UND-UMD-SIND-NICHT-TOT-Propaganda kurzzeitig ersetzt...wobei warum eigentlich? Die PSP hat ja aktuell Verkaufszahlen in Japan, von denen die PS3 irgendwie nur träumen kann.  
Aber generell, fern ab von all diesem PR-Mist, steht und fällt die Konsole mit der Exklusivität und der Qualität der Spiele. Auf der PS3 hast du doch momentan genauso viel Mainstream-Müll wie auf der XBox oder gar der / die / das Wii. Erst wenn die wirklichen PS3-Only Games kommen, dürfte die Konsole so abgehen wie von dem PR-Menschen prophezeit. Ein Multiplattform-Stranglehold wird wohl kaum ein ultimativer Systemseller sein. ATM hat Sony imho die gleiche traurige Softwaresituation wie auch Nintendo: Es fehlen (noch) die exklusiven "Helden" die man definitiv mit PS bzw. Nintendo verbindet.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (3. April 2007)

*AW: Sony: Ende des Jahres Marktführerschaft im Konsolenbereich*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 03.04.2007 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Es fehlen (noch) die exklusiven "Helden" die man definitiv mit PS bzw. Nintendo verbindet.



bei nintendo ist ein klein wenig besserung in sicht :

am 25.5. erscheint *mario strikers charged* in europa .   

wurde auch echt zeit, hatte schon mit dem gedanken gespielt die wii wieder abzustossen.

hoffentlich funktioniert die steuerung vernünftig und der online modus taugt was.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. April 2007)

*AW: Sony: Ende des Jahres Marktführerschaft im Konsolenbereich*



			
				Bonkic am 03.04.2007 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 03.04.2007 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab' die XB360 abgeschossen und mit dem Erlös Wii+RedSteel gekauft.   
Also WiiSports ist generell der Knaller. Wenn mal Besuch da ist, dann ist Bowling oder Golf einfach klasse unterhaltsam. Red Steel ist für mich persönlich der tollste Shooter, den ich in den letzten 4 Jahren gespielt habe. Da ist einfach dieses besondere Feeling drin, was auch bei GoldenEye existent war, und das Spiel einfach auch mehrmalig spielenswert macht - Kleinigkeiten wie eine nett erzählte Story und realistische Waffen sind für mich auch schon fast “Luxus“ im Genre. Zelda ist fest eingeplant, genau wie Smash Brothers, Metroid Prime 3 und Mario Galaxy. Von Strikers Charged habe ich noch nicht (viel) gehört, wird aber auch mal auf meine Beobachtungsliste gesetzt. Ich bin auf das Wii-Make von Resident Evil 4 gespannt, und dieses Resident Evil UCC, was ja angeblich die besten Abschnitte aus Resi 1, 2, 3 und 4 beinhalten soll. Also noch bin ich mit der Wii sehr zufrieden. Sie macht Spaß, ist im Vergleich zur XB360 schön leise, und es gibt viele Nintendo-Spiele auf die ich mich gigantisch freue. Also eine typische Big-N-Konsole: Schlechter Thrid-Party Support, sehr gute Nintendo-Titel.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. April 2007)

*AW: Sony: Ende des Jahres Marktführerschaft im Konsolenbereich*



			
				Bonkic am 03.04.2007 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> bei nintendo ist ein klein wenig besserung in sicht :
> 
> am 25.5. erscheint *mario strikers charged* in europa .
> 
> ...




nichts gegen das Spiel, aber das ist doch nur ein Fun-Fußball-Spiel in der Art von Mario-Tennis usw. oder?


----------



## Bonkic (3. April 2007)

*AW: Sony: Ende des Jahres Marktführerschaft im Konsolenbereich*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 03.04.2007 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> nichts gegen das Spiel, aber das ist doch nur ein Fun-Fußball-Spiel wie Mario-Tennis usw. oder?




kennst du die gc- version ?
das spiel ist - vor allem zu viert - ein absoluter knaller.
klar, alleine lässt die motiviation nach gewisser zeit nach - aber auch in diesem modus hat es mich lange, lange zeit prächtig unterhalten.


----------



## BlackDead (3. April 2007)

*AW: Sony: Ende des Jahres Marktführerschaft im Konsolenbereich*



			
				Bonkic am 03.04.2007 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 03.04.2007 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Demnächst kommen ja auch noch Mario Galaxy und Metroid Prime 3 zwei Spielen auf denen man glaube ich ein Auge haben sollte.   
Aber meisten hoffe ich das bald No More Heros in Europa erscheint.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. April 2007)

*AW: Sony: Ende des Jahres Marktführerschaft im Konsolenbereich*



			
				Bonkic am 03.04.2007 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 03.04.2007 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





klar macht das im MP Fun, genau wie Smash Brothers, Mario Kart usw.

Bei solchen MP-Spielen habe ich aber noch nie eine Abgrenzung des Spielspaßes erlebt. Also dass Fußballspiel 1 auf der einen Konsole zu viert mehr Spaß macht als Fußballspiel 2 auf der anderen, da es ziemlich egal ist welche Figuren da gerade auf dem Platz rumrennen.

Mit ein paar Einstellungen ist auch Fifa ein Party-Gebolze und ich könnte jetzt nicht sagen "mh, da hat Spiel xy aber mehr/weniger Spaß gemacht" - so sind eben MP-Spiele (natürlich muss es gut spielbar sein, ich rede nur von nicht-verkorksten Spielen).

Da bleibt doch eigentlich nur der Mario-Bonus und dass alles (spaßig) übertrieben wird. Andere freuen sich bei solchen Spielen dann lieber über die Original-Teams etc. (das ist dann entscheidend für den SP-Part)
Daher sehe ich es nicht unbedingt als Zugpferd an, genauso wenig wie Fifa (ok, schlechter Vergleich da Multiplattform-Titel).

Gleiches Spiel beim neuen Mario/Sonic Olympia Spiel - selbst mit der neuen Steuerung wird es nicht mehr (aber auch nicht weniger) Spaß machen als ein Track&Field - solange man es mit mehreren Leuten zockt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. April 2007)

*AW: Sony: Ende des Jahres Marktführerschaft im Konsolenbereich*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 03.04.2007 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> klar macht das im MP Fun, genau wie Smash Brothers, Mario Kart usw.
> 
> Bei solchen MP-Spielen habe ich aber noch nie eine Abgrenzung des Spielspaßes erlebt. Also dass Fußballspiel 1 auf der einen Konsole zu viert mehr Spaß macht als Fußballspiel 2 auf der anderen, da es ziemlich egal ist welche Figuren da gerade auf dem Platz rumrennen.


Kommt halt immer auf den persönlichen Geschmack an. Ich bevorzuge blind jedes Mario Basketball, Mario Fußball oder Mario Kart, vor den entsprechenden echten Vertretern Fifa, NBA, Formel 1. Diese Nintendospiele haben einfach das gewisse Etwas. Einen besseren  Spielwitz, Figuren und Special-Moves die einfach mit viel Liebe zum Detail visualisiert werden. Nintendo eben. Love it or hate it.


> Mit ein paar Einstellungen ist auch Fifa ein Party-Gebolze und ich könnte jetzt nicht sagen "mh, da hat Spiel xy aber mehr/weniger Spaß gemacht" - so sind eben MP-Spiele (natürlich muss es gut spielbar sein, ich rede nur von nicht-verkorksten Spielen).


 Wie gesagt, kommt auf den Blickwinkel an. Für Party-Games sind mir Fifa und Co einfach zu tödlich steril und schlicht. Die sind mir, und scheinbar vielen anderen Nintendo-Jüngern, einfach nicht "abgedreht" genug. 


> Da bleibt doch eigentlich nur der Mario-Bonus und dass alles (spaßig) übertrieben wird.


Ganz genau. Dank dieser Maxime konnte Nintendo auch immerhin 7 Versionen von Mario-Party absetzen, und einen eigenen total harmlosen Prügler (Smash Brothers) glorreich etablieren. Mit normalen Figuren wären diese Konzepte wohl niemals so erfolgreich gewesen.


> Gleiches Spiel beim neuen Mario/Sonic Olympia Spiel - selbst mit der neuen Steuerung wird es nicht mehr (aber auch nicht weniger) Spaß machen als ein Track&Field - solange man es mit mehreren Leuten zockt.


Ich denke schon, dass Figuren wie Mario und Co einfach mehr Charme haben als “echte” Polygonfiguren. Zumindest mir machen Sportspiele mit Mario und Co wesentlich mehr Spaß, als eben die sterilen und authentischen Vertreter des Genres. Muss eben jeder für sich entscheiden. Dafür gibt es ja zum Glück 3 große Konsolen auf dem Markt, und jede Spielergruppe wird mit dem passenden Inhalt versorgt.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (3. April 2007)

*AW: Sony: Ende des Jahres Marktführerschaft im Konsolenbereich*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 03.04.2007 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei solchen MP-Spielen habe ich aber noch nie eine Abgrenzung des Spielspaßes erlebt. Also dass Fußballspiel 1 auf der einen Konsole zu viert mehr Spaß macht als Fußballspiel 2 auf der anderen, da es ziemlich egal ist welche Figuren da gerade auf dem Platz rumrennen.



klar ist das irgendwo geschmacksache.

aber aufgrund der eigenarten von mario fussball (verrückte extras, animationen, verschiedene arenen, freispielbare inhalte, mario- charaktere etc. ) macht es zumindest mir und meinen kollegen weitaus mehr spass als beispielsweise fifa und pes (alleine meinen (menschlichen) gegenspieler in den elektrozaun zu grätschen find ich auch beim x-ten mal extrem komisch - jaja, ich bin auch einfach gestrickt    ) . 
nicht zuletzt auch, weil es unkomplizierter ist, als die genannten.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. April 2007)

*AW: Sony: Ende des Jahres Marktführerschaft im Konsolenbereich*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 03.04.2007 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke schon, dass Figuren wie Mario und Co einfach mehr Charme haben als “echte” Polygonfiguren. Zumindest mir machen Sportspiele mit Mario und Co wesentlich mehr Spaß, als eben die sterilen und authentischen Vertreter des Genres. Muss eben jeder für sich entscheiden. Dafür gibt es ja zum Glück 3 große Konsolen auf dem Markt, und jede Spielergruppe wird mit dem passenden Inhalt versorgt.



Beim SP stimme ich dir auf jeden Fall zu, der Fußball-Fan wird glücklich wenn er mit seiner Mannschaft die Bundesliga in Fifa gewinnen kann und der Mario Fan möchte eben eine Fun-Fußball-Version im Mario-Universum.

Beim MP ist  für mich nicht so wichtig wer oder was da gerade gesteuert wird, Hauptsache es macht in der Gruppe Spaß - daher ist MP-Fun imo Konsolenunabhängig. Man erlebt eben auch immer mal wieder den Extrem-Nintendo-Fan, der behauptet (MP-)Spielspaß und/oder Innovation gäbe es ausschließlich auf Big N-Konsolen.

Edit:


			
				Bonkic am 03.04.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> alleine meinen (menschlichen) gegenspieler in den elektrozaun zu grätschen find ich auch beim x-ten mal extrem komisch - jaja, ich bin auch einfach gestrickt    ) .
> nicht zuletzt auch, weil es unkomplizierter ist, als die genannten.



mh, naja, also mein letztes Fifa ist schon etwas älter und da braucht man auch nur 3-4 Tasten um zu Bolzen *g*
Dann noch schön Karten ausstellen und immer Blutgrätsche -> zu dritt auf einen 
Allerdings könnte die Wii-Steuerung ein Vorteil sein, Nicht-Spieler dazuzuholen. Ähnlich wie bei Eyetoy Play, bei der man auch eine Oma davor stellen kann *g*


Die meiste Zeit zocke zumindest ich lieber SP-Games (also natürlich auch aus der Situation heraus, das ja nicht immer jemand da ist zum zocken  Aber auch Online-Matches starte ich meist erst nach längeren SP-Gezocke).
Das sind ja eben auch oft die Exklusiv-Zugpferde der Konsolen.

aber auch in diese Richtung gibt es ja Versprechungen:



> Nintendo plant Verbesserungen für 'Hardcore'-Spieler
> 
> 03.04.07 - Nintendo arbeitet an Verbesserungen des Wii Interface und an weiteren Entwicklungen, die sich speziell an sog. 'Hardcore'-Spieler (Intensivspieler) richten sollen.
> 
> Das sagte Shigeru Miyamoto von Nintendo im Gespräch mit Gamerpo.com. Die Spiele sollen dadurch für diese Zielgruppe noch interessanter sein und mehr Spaß bereiten - mit Einzelheiten hielt sich Miyamoto zurück.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. April 2007)

*PS 3 Verkäufe*

brechen umd 82% ein:



> Sales down dramatically on second week of release
> 
> Sales of the PlayStation 3 have dropped dramatically on the second week of release in the UK, with official Chart Track figures revealing a fall of 82 per cent.
> 
> ...


http://gamesindustry.biz/content_page.php?aid=23977
bzw http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=74928

So wird das was mit der Marktführerschaft bis zum Jahresende.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. April 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Verkäufe*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.04.2007 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> brechen umd 82% ein:


war aber auch klar. Die hohen Verkäufe zu Beginn kamen ja durch die vielen Vorbesteller (siehe leere PS3-Parties *g*). Wer die PS3 kaufen wollte hatte sich das scheinbar schon im Vorfeld überlegt und logischerweise auch direkt zum Start zugegriffen. Wem sie zu teuer war, der kauft sie sich auch nicht ein paar Wochen danach.


----------



## Bonkic (4. April 2007)

*AW: Sony: Ende des Jahres Marktführerschaft im Konsolenbereich*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 03.04.2007 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auf das Wii-Make von Resident Evil 4 gespannt...




resi 4 für wii ist jetzt übrigens offiziell :




> Capcom hat in der Famitsu Resident Evil 4 angekündigt. Es handelt sich um die Umsetzung der Gamecube-Version, die Steuerung wurde aber speziell auf Wii zugeschnitten.
> 
> Die Bonusmission 'The Another Order' der PS2-Fassung schaltet sich nach dem Durchspielen frei. Ein Trailer zu Biohazard Umbrella Chronicles ist enthalten. Release: 31.05.07 (Japan). Preis: Yen 5.040



_gamefront_


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (4. April 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Verkäufe*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 03.04.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 03.04.2007 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vorallem muss darf man nicht vergessen das beispielsweise die xbox 360 im zeitraum von über 12 monaten nur um die hälfe mehr abgesetzt wurde. heisst das man vorsichtig sein sollte mit vorhersagen. wie gesagt man kann zahlen drehen wie man will, der wii verkauft sich gut weil er mehr generationen von spielern und mehr gelegeheitsspieler anzieht. denn im moment ist die euphorie meiner meinung nach der tatsache gewichen. software lässt auf sich warten und die third party titel sind  teilweise sehr schlecht.... trotzdem gibt der absatz nintendo recht.....mal sehen wie das weitergeht..

die verkäufe  in japan entäuschen mich persönlich. denn japan war immer ein sony freundlicher markt. doch man hinkt dem ziel hinterher. es fehlen wohl die grossen titel.......vielleicht spielt der preis doch eine grössere rolle als angenommen. sony hat das wohl unterschätzt ....

wenn grössere titel kommen wird der absatz steigen. nicht vergessen es kommen da noch lair, heavenly sword ..oder features wie home oder little big planet .....deshalb mal abwarten ........


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (4. April 2007)

*AW: Sony: Ende des Jahres Marktführerschaft im Konsolenbereich*



			
				Bonkic am 04.04.2007 08:35 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 03.04.2007 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein aufgewärmtes resi 4 ..wie toll .nur wegen den neuen kontroller features soll ichs noch mal kaufen ?? 

ich will für den wii endlich mal was neues freches eigenes sehen. abgesehen von den bewährten zelda, mario und co. und den fun kontroller demo spielen wie wii sports oder wario ware

was soll ich mit aufgewärmtem wie SC double agent  oder prince of persia ?


----------



## Bonkic (4. April 2007)

*AW: Sony: Ende des Jahres Marktführerschaft im Konsolenbereich*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 04.04.2007 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ein aufgewärmtes resi 4 ..wie toll .nur wegen den neuen kontroller features soll ichs noch mal kaufen ??



na ja - es soll schon ein wenig aufgepeppt werden, bspw sollen sich gleichzeitig mehr gegner auf dem bildschirm tummeln, als noch in der gc- version.

für besitzer der gc/ ps2 version dürfte sich ein kauf kaum lohnen, stimmt (für besitzer der pc - version hingegen schon...).
allerdings soll es tatsächlich leute geben, die resi 4 noch nicht kennen. 



> ich will für den wii endlich mal was neues freches eigenes sehen. abgesehen von den bewährten zelda, mario und co. und den fun kontroller demo spielen wie wii sports oder wario ware
> was soll ich mit aufgewärmtem wie SC double agent  oder prince of persia ?



das stimmt.
ich hab` die wii ganz bestimmt nicht nur, um ein paar last- gen-umsetzungen zu spielen.
auch ich erwarte deutlich mehr, vor allem von den 3rd parties.

aber da wird noch einiges kommen, da bin ich sicher.

momentan gibts aber in der tat äusserst wenig, was für den kauf einer wii spricht.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (4. April 2007)

*AW: Sony: Ende des Jahres Marktführerschaft im Konsolenbereich*



			
				Bonkic am 04.04.2007 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 04.04.2007 09:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ich besitze noch keine wii habe aber beide andern konsolen titel durchgezockt ..deshalb ist das leider für mich kein kaufargument... 

was mich wunder nimmt weshalb verkauft sich die konsole denn trotzdem so gut? nur wegen der steuerung ? dem günstigen preis??

naja die tollen titel  können es ja im moment  nicht sein ..


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (4. April 2007)

*Resi 4 --- die entschuldigung des entwickler ..*

..ich habe gerade über diese meldung gewundert ?? was soll denn das für eine heuchlerei von einem mitentwickler ??

Resident Evil 4: Shinji Mikami entschuldigt sich für PS2-Umsetzung

04.04.07 - Die Famitsu hat ein Interview veröffentlicht, in dem Herausgeber Hirokazu Hamamura mit Shinji Mikami spricht. Mikami ist der Erfinder der Resident Evil-Serie. Er hatte Capcom vor einigen Jahren verlassen und arbeitet heute bei Seeds.

Resident Evil 4 wurde damals exklusiv für Gamecube angekündigt. Mehrfach beteuerte Mikami, dass das 'Survival Horror'-Spiel nicht umgesetzt wird - später kündigte Capcom doch eine PS2-Fassung an.

Mikami wollte sich schon die ganze Zeit dafür entschuldigen, dass er sein Versprechen deshalb nicht halten konnte und Resident Evil 4 am Ende doch für eine andere Plattform umgesetzt wurde. Er betont, dass er die ganze Zeit über Gewissensbisse hatte und sich jetzt bei den Kunden und Fans entschuldigen möchte.

quelle : gamefront


----------



## Bonkic (4. April 2007)

*AW: Resi 4 --- die entschuldigung des entwickler ..*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 04.04.2007 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ..ich habe gerade über diese meldung gewundert ?? was soll denn das für eine heuchlerei von einem mitentwickler ??




hmm - unnötig zwar, aber warum heuchelei ?


----------



## Iceman (4. April 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Verkäufe*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 04.04.2007 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> vorallem muss darf man nicht vergessen das beispielsweise die xbox 360 im zeitraum von über 12 monaten nur um die hälfe mehr abgesetzt wurde. heisst das man vorsichtig sein sollte mit vorhersagen. wie gesagt man kann zahlen drehen wie man will, der wii verkauft sich gut weil er mehr generationen von spielern und mehr gelegeheitsspieler anzieht. denn im moment ist die euphorie meiner meinung nach der tatsache gewichen. software lässt auf sich warten und die third party titel sind  teilweise sehr schlecht.... trotzdem gibt der absatz nintendo recht.....mal sehen wie das weitergeht..



Auf welche Zahlen beziehst du dich jetzt? Die Meldung von Nali oben bezieht sich auf Großbritannien und da lag die Xbox Ende 2006 bei ungefähr 900.000 verkauften Einheiten (Laut vgcharts.org), was doch etwas mehr als die ~200k verkauften PS3s sind.
Außerdem sollte man nicht vergessen, dass Sony als einziger Hersteller keine Lieferprobleme in Europa hatte durch den zeitlich verschobenen Start. Ich rechne damit, dass die Verkäufe in den nächsten Wochen noch deutlich sinken werden.

Was die Beliebtheit des Wiis angeht versteh ich sie auch nicht so ganz. Ausser Zelda gibts imo keinen wirklichen tollen Titel für die Konsole und Zelda gibts auch für den Gamecube. Vom Softwareangebot ist der Wii momentan definitiv die schwächste Konsole und ich frage mich wie lange es noch dauert bis sich dies in den Verkaufszahlen niederschlägt.



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 04.04.2007 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn grössere titel kommen wird der absatz steigen. nicht vergessen es kommen da noch lair, heavenly sword ..oder features wie home oder little big planet .....deshalb mal abwarten ........



Little Big Planet sieht wirklich cool aus, momentan das einzige Spiel wegen dem ich auf PS3 Besitzer neidisch werden könnte *g*


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (4. April 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Verkäufe*



			
				Iceman am 04.04.2007 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 04.04.2007 09:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bezog sich auf diese meldung von gamefront über den verkauf in deutschland ..habe ich fälschlicherweise nicht hingeschrieben 

Sony CED: PlayStation3 überholt Xbox 360 bis Jahresende

03.04.07 - Sony will mit der PlayStation3 noch in diesem Jahr die Marktführerschaft auch bei den Konsolen der neuen Generation erreichen. 'Bis Weihnachten werden wir weltweit an Microsofts Xbox 360 vorbeiziehen', sagte Uwe Bassendowski, Deutschland-Chef von Sony Computer Entertainment der dpa am Dienstag.

In Deutschland sei der Europastart der PS3 sehr erfolgreich verlaufen, sagte Bassendowski. 'Die PlayStation 3 hat in den ersten beiden Verkaufstagen 36 Millionen Euro in die Kassen des deutschen Einzelhandels gespült.'

Damit liege die PS3 um 70 Prozent über den Umsätzen des günstigeren Wii von Nintendo (12 Mio. Euro) und Microsofts Xbox 360 mit 10 Mio. Euro Handelsumsatz in den ersten beiden Tagen.

Mit 60 000 verkauften Stück in Deutschland innerhalb von zwei Tagen habe Sony seine beiden Konkurrenten hierzulande sogar zusammengenommen überrundet, sagte Bassendowski. Im Vergleich zur Xbox 360 habe der Verkauf um 80 Prozent höher gelegen.

Innerhalb von 17 Monaten habe Microsoft 253.000 Xbox 360 abgesetzt. 'Dies bedeutet, dass wir in nur zwei Tagen ein Viertel ihres Gesamtabsatzes erreichen konnten', so Bassendowski.
CLICK (Yahoo: 'Sony: PlayStation 3 überholt Microsofts Xbox bis Jahresende')


----------



## Iceman (4. April 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Verkäufe*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 04.04.2007 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> bezog sich auf diese meldung von gamefront über den verkauf in deutschland ..habe ich fälschlicherweise nicht hingeschrieben



Dann passt dein "die Hälfte mehr verkauft" aber nicht 

Und der Bassendowski ist wirklich nen absoluter Witzbold. Bei der gequirlten Marketingscheisse die der redet frage ich mich jedes Mal ob er es selbst glaubt...


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (4. April 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Verkäufe*



			
				Iceman am 04.04.2007 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 04.04.2007 10:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hab ich hälfte geschrieben .ok meinte wohl eher ein virtel ........das wegen bassendowksi kann ich nicht beurteilen ......kenne seine methoden sonst nicht ......von den fritzen bei sony kann ich nur gerade phil harrison was abgewinnen .....aber auch bei ihm nicht immer   

und mit komsichem marketing aussagen muss sich MS ja uch nicht verstecken


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. April 2007)

*AW: Sony: Ende des Jahres Marktführerschaft im Konsolenbereich*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 04.04.2007 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ein aufgewärmtes resi 4 ..wie toll .nur wegen den neuen kontroller features soll ichs noch mal kaufen ??


 Für Leute die eine ordentliche Version haben (GC, PS2), ist das Spiel wohl nur wegen der Steuerung wirklich nicht unbedingt einen Kauf wert. Ich hatte niemals Resi4 im Besitz, sondern musste das Ding immer wo anders spielen. Jetzt wo ich endlich mal die passende Konsole habe, werde ich mir wohl auch das Wii-Make kaufen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass diese Fassung so ekelhaft mistig wird wie der PC-Port dürfte wohl glücklicherweise eher gering sein.





> ich will für den wii endlich mal was neues freches eigenes sehen. abgesehen von den bewährten zelda, mario und co. und den fun kontroller demo spielen wie wii sports oder wario ware
> 
> was soll ich mit aufgewärmtem wie SC double agent  oder prince of persia ?


Monolith arbeitet ja an "Disater: Day of Crisis", was zumindest auf dem Papier interessant aussieht. Der polnische Entwickler Nibris hingegen werkelt an "Sadness", einem Film Noir Adventuregame, was sich ebenfalls deutlich von den bekannten Multiplattformtiteln abheben dürfte. Sonst sieht es momentan eher traurig mit Spielen aus, die "anders" sind. Das Problem haben aber auch XB360 und PS3. Bis auf 2 - 3 Ausnahmen ist da auch nur Mainstream unterwegs. 2008 kann man noch auf die Umsetzungen von neuen Bond-Spielen hoffen, vielleicht bekommt dann Wii eine Version ab, die GoldenEye-Flair erzeugt. Sonst muss man warten wie sich das Lineup entwickelt. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (4. April 2007)

*[Wii] PAL Termine*



> 13.04.07 - Wing Island (Nintendo / Hudson)
> 20.04.07 - Chicken Little: Ace in Action (Disney Interactive Studios)
> April 2007 - Cooking Mama Wii (505 Games)
> April 2007 - Elevator Action (505 Games)
> ...



abgesehen eben von mario strikers ist da wieder mal nur müll dabei,so weit ich das überblicken kann.

das golf ist schwer durchschnittlich; eledees.....na ja.....; metal slug sicher gut, aber nix wofür man die wii bräuchte - vielleicht taugt das bowling ja was - der rest besteht fast nur aus umsetzungen. 

muss ich  mich wohl noch ein bisschen länger gedulden.


andere frage :
hat hier jemand tiger woods 07 für wii ? 
taugt das was ?
die wertungen geben ja kein einheitliches bild ab.


----------



## Freezeman (4. April 2007)

*AW: [Wii] PAL Termine*

Wo ist Super Paper Mario 
Wie lange soll das denn noch dauern bis das kommt? 

Schade, dass die großen Publisher nicht im Vornherein mehr auf die Wii vertraut haben, sonst gäbe es mittlerweile hochkarätigere Titel...


----------



## Bonkic (6. April 2007)

*Externe Speicherlösung für Wii ?*



> Tokyo, Japan - April 4, 2007) eSOL Co., Ltd. announced today that their leading embedded middleware products, "PrFILE2" FAT file system and "PrUSB/Host" USB host stack, were selected for the "WiiTM", from Nintendo Co.;.
> 
> Both software products constitute fundamental functionalities in the Wii console - managing and transferring data and files with external media. In particular, PrFILE2 provides file management functions which read and write data of theSD memory card, as well as other media;. PrUSB/Host functions are used in Wii, to provide USB host functions.



_esol.co.jp_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. April 2007)

*Japan-Zahlen*


```
akt.	Letzte Woche
DS L	79.897	130.549
Wii	51.365	75.571
PSP	39.077	41.546
PS2	17.787	16.961
PS3	16.889	20.459
X360	3.889	3.492
GBASP	609	765
GBM	588	607
GC	205	270
DS	115	135
GBA	9	22
```

http://www.consolewars.de/news/15962/aktuelle_hardware-verkaufszahlen_aus_japan/

Ohne Worte...


----------



## Bonkic (6. April 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.04.2007 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ```
> akt.	Letzte Woche
> DS L	79.897	130.549
> Wii	51.365	75.571
> ...



dass die psp mal das beste pferd in sonys stall sein würde, hätten wohl vor kurzem auch nur die wenigsten vermutet.

ps3 und xbox360 zahlen nähern sich weiter an - vielleicht behalt ich doch recht.   

wie schlecht die zahlen der ps3 wirklich sind erkennt man, wenn man die damaligen zahlen der ps2 mit denen der ps3 vergleicht - die ps2 verkaufte sich in den ersten 20 wochen glatt 3 mal so oft wie ihr nachfolger !

hat alles noch nix zu sagen, aber ich bin überzeugt davon, dass sich sony das anders vorgestellt hat.

bei der wii ist das typische auf und ab zu beobachten, nächste woche sinds wieder ~ 70.000, wollen wir wetten ?
die softwareflaute hat scheinbar rein gar keinen einfluss auf die verkäufe.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. April 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 06.04.2007 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> wie schlecht die zahlen der ps3 wirklich sind erkennt man, wenn man die damaligen zahlen der ps2 mit denen der ps3 vergleicht - die ps2 verkaufte sich in den ersten 20 wochen glatt 3 mal so oft wie ihr nachfolger !
> 
> hat alles noch nix zu sagen, aber ich bin überzeugt davon, dass sich sony das anders vorgestellt hat.



Und im Kontrast dazu halten sich mehr PS3-Titeln als Wii/360 in den Famitsu Most-Wanted. Scheinbar warten alle auf die großen Kracher (bisher kam ja für Japaner eigentlich nur Gundam). Dabei ist die 20gb Version bei denen nun wirklich günstig 

Interessant sind die USA-Verkaufszahlen in den ersten 4 Monaten der Konsolen dieser und der letzten Gen (ermittelt durch die NPD).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann sehr schön sehen wie egal die Anfangs-Verkaufszahlen für den späteren Erfolg der Konsole sind ^^ (Xbox  ).


----------



## LordMephisto (9. April 2007)

*XBox 360 QWERTY-Tastatur-Erweiterung*

Ein verspäteter Aprilscherz? 


> 09.04.07 - Microsoft gibt bekannt, dass man eine QWERTY-Tastatur-Erweiterung für die Xbox 360 veröffentlichen wird. Sie wird in den Controller der Xbox 360 gesteckt und unterstützt z.B. das Chatten via Windows Live Messenger.
> 
> Die Tastatur besitzt 47 Tasten und soll im Sommer 2007 in den USA erscheinen. Preis: TBA






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirkt.... seltsam, erinnert mich aber auch irgendwie an die Jaguar Pads 
Wobei btw. die Geschichte mit den Schablonen beim Jaguar schon cool war.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. April 2007)

*AW: XBox 360 QWERTY-Tastatur-Erweiterung*


wurde inzwischen offiziell verkündet imo ^^

Das Teil ist ehm.. leicht schwachsinnig (und hässlich).

Man kann jede USB-Tastatur anschließen (und da gibt es auch Kabellose), wozu dann so ein Ding, mit dem man eh nicht richtig tippen kann (oder zumindest nicht so wie auf einer richtigen Tastatur)?! Sooo viel Platz verbraucht ne Tastatur auch nicht, als dass man diese nicht neben einen auf die Couch liegen könnten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. April 2007)

*AW: XBox 360 QWERTY-Tastatur-Erweiterung*

Darüber wird sicherlich keiner seine Memoiren schreiben, aber vielleicht geht es ja sogar ganz von der Hand. Ob es mit einem Keyboard auf dem Sofa so viel bequemer wäre auch noch zu klären. Ne zusätzlich Tastatur kann man ja nutzen, nur der Wechsel zwischen Pad / Tastatur ist auch nicht immer so prickelnd. Man muss den Adapter auch nicht nutzen. Für MMORPGs mag die optionale Tastatur aber vielleicht ganz nützlich sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. April 2007)

*Infos zu GTA 4*



> # Das Spiel wird keine Flugzeuge bieten da es nur eine Stadt gibt
> # GTA IV spielt ausschliesslich in Liberty City. Diese soll größer sein als San Andreas. (Wüsten & Land drumherum die es in GTA IV nicht mehr gibt nicht mit einbezogen. Diese gibt es angeblich nicht mehr)
> # Die Karte wird kleiner sein als in San Andreas, dafür aber detaillierter.
> # Die Story wird diesmal mehr Freiheit bieten und man ist nicht länger der Sklave der Leute die einem Missionen geben
> ...



http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=6168


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. April 2007)

*AW: Infos zu GTA 4*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.04.2007 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> # Das Spiel wird keine Flugzeuge bieten


Großes Minus 
Hoffe es liegt nicht am Entpacken der stark komprimierten Daten auf der 360 (wie dieses andere Streaming-Spiel) und/oder dem langsameren BR-Laufwerk der PS3 *g*
Vielleicht auf Helikopter hoffen oder hebt man sich das alles für die Nachfolger als "Feature" auf...? (am besten kann man jetzt auch nicht mehr schwimmen  )



> # GTA IV spielt ausschliesslich in Liberty City und soll größer sein als San Andreas



Auch wenn es größer ist, die ländlichen Gebiete in SA empfand ich als schöne Abwechselung. Mit der neuen Grafik wäre sowas auch sehr atmosphärisch.
Ich hoffe aber auf viele Innenräume (ohne Ladezeiten).


btw. das hättest du ja auch in nem GTA4 Thread posten können, noch ist ne PC-Version ja nicht vom Tisch


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (10. April 2007)

*AW: Infos zu GTA 4*

Keine Flugzeuge und größer als SA? Hoffentlich haben sie sich dafür ein anderes schnelles Verkehrsmittel überlegt, sonst wirds ganz schön zeitaufwändig von einem Eck zum anderen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. April 2007)

*AW: Infos zu GTA 4*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.04.2007 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 10.04.2007 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welches Streaming-Spiel? :o
Ich vermute mal eher Flugzeuge will sich Rockstar für den nächsten Teil aufheben, wenn sie die Engine ein wenig mehr optimiert haben. 
Oder es kommt was als kostenpflichtiger Download.



> > # GTA IV spielt ausschliesslich in Liberty City und soll größer sein als San Andreas
> 
> 
> Auch wenn es größer ist, die ländlichen Gebiete in SA empfand ich als schöne Abwechselung. Mit der neuen Grafik wäre sowas auch sehr atmosphärisch.
> Ich hoffe aber auf viele Innenräume (ohne Ladezeiten).


Hofe auch mal, dass es bei der Fläche und nur einer Stadt auch genug Abwechslung geben wird. Die "Welt" von SA war wirklich klasse. 



> btw. das hättest du ja auch in nem GTA4 Thread posten können, noch ist ne PC-Version ja nicht vom Tisch


Der erste Beitrag wäre unter Garantie gewesen, dass nur auf Grund der dämlichen Konsolen kein Flugzeug im Spiel wäre.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. April 2007)

*AW: Infos zu GTA 4*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.04.2007 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Streaming-Spiel? :o



*Thread durchsuch*
News von dir gepostet ^^



> 25.09.05 - In Saint's Row von Volition wird es laut Produzent Jacques Hennequet nicht möglich sein, mit Flugzeugen bzw. Helikoptern zu fliegen. Er begründet es damit, dass die Xbox 360 in zwei Modellvarianten erhältlich sein wird, wovon das 'Core System' keine Festplatte besitzen wird.
> 
> Da das DVD-Laufwerk die Daten in 720p Auflösung zu langsam streamed, hätte nach Hennequets Einschätzung die Festplatte das Fliegen ermöglichen können.



ok, nicht ganz so wie ich es in Erinnerung hatte ^^


----------



## Bonkic (12. April 2007)

*"Kleine" PS 3 nicht mehr in den USA*



> Dave Karraker, PR Boss bei Sony Computer Entertainment America, teilte heute mit, dass Sony die 20GB PS3 nicht weiter für die USA herstellen wird. Der Grund sei die Geringe Nachfrage von Handel und Kunden, welche im Verhältnis 10:1 zu Gunsten der 60GB-Version liegt. Bereits vor einigen Tagen nahmen einige US-Händler, darunter auch der offizielle Sony-Style Onlineshop, die günstigere PS3 aus dem Sortiment.
> 
> In wie weit sich dies auf den europäischen Markt auswirkt, ist nicht bekannt. Hier soll die 20GB-Version der PS3 laut Sony "abhängig von der Nachfrage später im Jahr erscheinen". Ob dies jedoch noch geschehen wird, ist fraglich. Immerhin macht Sony mit jeder 60GB-Version weniger Verluste (geschätzte 241.35 US Dollar pro Gerät), als mit den 20GB-Versionen (geschätzte 306.85 US Dollar pro Gerät).



_cw_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. April 2007)

*AW: "Kleine" PS 3 nicht mehr in den USA*



			
				Bonkic am 12.04.2007 08:16 schrieb:
			
		

> _cw_



Ich finde es irgendwie witzig, dass ständig über den Preis der PS3 gemeckert wird, das 100$/€ billigere Modell aber niemand kaufen will, obwohl es anders als die 360-Core ja keine gravierenden "Mängel" hat, außer jemand braucht unbedingt Wlan (und selbst dafür gibt es ja schon ewig Adapter, hatte ich auch für PS2). 20gb werden den meisten auch reichen und ob man jetzt die Bilder direkt über die Kamerasticks oder über nen USB-Stick anschaut...


----------



## Iceman (12. April 2007)

*AW: "Kleine" PS 3 nicht mehr in den USA*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.04.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es irgendwie witzig, dass ständig über den Preis der PS3 gemeckert wird, das 100$/€ billigere Modell aber niemand kaufen will, obwohl es anders als die 360-Core ja keine gravierenden "Mängel" hat, außer jemand braucht unbedingt Wlan (und selbst dafür gibt es ja schon ewig Adapter, hatte ich auch für PS2). 20gb werden den meisten auch reichen und ob man jetzt die Bilder direkt über die Kamerasticks oder über nen USB-Stick anschaut...



Wobei ich mich da frage, ob wirklich so wenige das billigere Modell haben wollen oder ob das billigere Modell einfach grundsätzlich in so geringen Stückzahlen gefertigt und ausgeliefert wurde, dass es einfach kaum jemand kaufen konnte.

Dazu kommt natürlich, dass 500$ immer noch nen deftiger Preis ist im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz.


----------



## Moejoe82 (12. April 2007)

*AW: "Kleine" PS 3 nicht mehr in den USA*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.04.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 12.04.2007 08:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die kleine PS3 kostet knapp 500 Euro. Käufer in diesem Preissegment, geben idR gerne mehr für Hardware aus und greifen daher zur teureren Variante. Das gilt für Early Adopter anderer Techniken, wie z.B. die ersten Käufer von HD-TVs, gleichermaßen. 

Erst nach einer gewissen Zeit, mehreren Toptiteln und ab 300 Euro wird eine Konsole für die breite Masse interessant. Da würde sich dann vermutlich auch die kleine PS3 (für 200 EUR) wesentlich besser verkaufen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. April 2007)

*AW: "Kleine" PS 3 nicht mehr in den USA*



			
				Moejoe82 am 12.04.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst nach einer gewissen Zeit, mehreren Toptiteln und ab 300 Euro wird eine Konsole für die breite Masse interessant. Da würde sich dann vermutlich auch die kleine PS3 (für 200 EUR) wesentlich besser verkaufen.


Sehe ich auch so. 499€ sind für die kleine Modell zu viel, damit die Masse zugreift. Ändert sich aber vielleicht, wenn es wirklich lohnenswerte Games geben würde. Da ist dann die Frage wie viele Leute wegen z.B. einem MGS zugreifen werden, wenn man 599€ fürs Gerät ausgeben muss.
Mal abwarten, wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. April 2007)

*Neue Zahlen aus Japan*

Woche: 02.04.07-08.04.07.

```
ak. Woche	letzte Woche
DSL	110.845		79.897
Wii	52.583		51.365
PSP	31.503		39.077
PS3	14,520		16.889
PS2	14.234		17.787
X360	2.963		3.889
GBASP	833		609
GBM	512		588
GC	255		205
DS	90		115
GBA	12		9
```
http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=6206


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. April 2007)

*AW: Neue Zahlen aus Japan*


Interessant sind auch die Softwareverkaufszahlen

http://www.consolewars.de/news/16040/aktuelle_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_japan/

In den Top 30 (!) finden sich genau 2 Wii-Spiele, 1 PS3-Spiel und kein 360-Spiel. Nur die PS2 ist noch als starke "echte" Heimkonsole vertreten, sonst nur Handheld (und die PSP-Titel sogar eher in den oberen Rängen).

Irgendwie haben die Japaner keinen Bock auf Next/New-Gen 


Immerhin kann Sony wieder sagen, "mit PS2, PSP und PS3 stehen wir doch toll da"


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. April 2007)

*AW: Neue Zahlen aus Japan*

Interessante Softwarezahlen. Gut MS geht unter, war ja leider auch abzusehen.
Aber PS 3 und Wii, wobei sich der Wii trotzdem wunderbar verkauft, fehlen auch einfach die Games.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. April 2007)

*AW: Neue Zahlen aus Japan*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.04.2007 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie haben die Japaner keinen Bock auf Next/New-Gen


Vielleicht leben dort auch nur die letzten normalen Menschen, die erkannt haben, dass das magische "Next-Gen" bisher eigentlich nix wirklich Brauchbares hervorgebracht hat.  
Grafisch klar, alles toll, hui, supi, und mega. Aber inhaltlich? Ein Gears of War, Lost Planet und Co. wäre auch mit entsprechend schlechter Optik auf den "old gen" Konsolen möglich gewesen. Bis jetzt lässt sich also eigentlich nur festhalten, dass uns viele hohle Grafikblender vorgelegt wurden, aber kaum Spiele die einfach wirklich "knallen". Nintendo wird sich aber mal wieder freuen, in Japan ist Wii die Nr. 1 "Next Gen Konsole" obwohl es nicht einmal wirklich eine Next Gen ist. Der DS rockt bezogen auf die Absatzmenge der Hardware und Software alles weg, und die Konkurrenz im portablen Sektor ist in Japan eigentlich auch nicht existent. Wie war das noch vor etwa 2.5 Jahren? "Wir werden Nintendo im portablen Sektor den Thron problemlos streitig machen".  

Regards, eX!

Edith Piaf: Für Besitzer des Wii und gleichzeitiger Anhänger von Resident Evil gibt es 2 eher interessante Meldungen zu vermelden. Zum einen ist das ambitionierte "Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles" nun auf dem Capcom Gamers Day offiziell als "Railshooter" der alten Schule enttarnt worden. Im Klartext: Man bewegt sich auf Schienen durch die Karten, erschießt Zombies, kann die Umgebung auf gewisse Art zerstören und hat permanent Zombies im Nacken bzw. vor der Flinte. Die Probespieler waren trotz der ersten Enttäuschung (man habe zuerst mit einem Resident Evil "Best of" in klassischer Manier gerechnet) positiv überrascht. Dank der Wii-Steuerung macht ein klassischer Spielhallen / Lightgun Railshooter auf dem Gerät durchaus Sinn, der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist sehr knackig und anspruchsvoll, die tollen Kameraführungen und Inszenierungen ließen tolle Atmosphäre aufkeimen, und trotz oder wegen des unsäglich primitiven Spielprinzips macht das Spiel Spaß, da schnell, intuitiv und atmosphärisch. ATM arbeiten 40 Leute bei Capcom an der Fertigstellung des Spiels, welches noch im Sommer 2007 relativ zeitnah mit dem Resident Evil 4 Wii-Make erscheinen soll. Die Spielzeit des Shooters soll zwischen 15 und 20 Stunden liegen, Schauplätze werden Areale aus Resident Evil 1, 2 und 3 sein. Erzählen wird das Spiel den Untergang der Umbrella Corporation, und wird sich im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten auch etwas mit den Figuren (Wesker etc.) beschäftigen. Die Leute von IGN betonen, dass das Spiel erstaunlich gut rüberkommt, und auch grafisch sehr ordentlich auf die Möglichkeiten der Wii angepasst wurde. "Freunde der Serie sollten das Spiel im Auge behalten, es ist zwar primitiv, aber nutzt die Wiifeatures vorzüglich". 

Resident Evil 4 hingegen wird die Features aus der PS2-Fassung beinhalten, zum reduzierten Preis aufschlagen, und sonst die Wii-Steuerung samt 16:9 Vorzüge (wie Zelda) nutzen. Gezielt wird z.B. wie bei Zelda, Reaktionsszenen werden mit schnellen Bewegungen des Wiimotes gelöst. Keine Revolution, aber es soll wohl ein sehr ordentlicher Port werden. 

Abschließend noch etwas von Epic: Die werden (wie überraschend) keine Spiele für Wii entwickeln, da die technische Grundlage einfach zu langsam ist, und aktuelle Technologien vornehmlich für High-End Plattformen wie PC, PS3 und XB360 konzipiert wurden.

Videos:
Umbrella Chronicles: http://media.wii.ign.com/media/827/827187/vids_1.html
Resident Evil 4 Wii-Make: http://www.gametrailers.com/gamepage.php?id=4655


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. April 2007)

*AW: Neue Zahlen aus Japan*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.04.2007 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht leben dort auch nur die letzten normalen Menschen, die erkannt haben, dass das magische "Next-Gen" bisher eigentlich nix wirklich Brauchbares hervorgebracht hat.
> Grafisch klar, alles toll, hui, supi, und mega. Aber inhaltlich? Ein Gears of War, Lost Planet und Co. wäre auch mit entsprechend schlechter Optik auf den "old gen" Konsolen möglich gewesen.


Da stimme ich nicht ganz zu, die Abstriche hätten sich nicht nur auf die Grafik bezogen, sondern auch auf die KI, wie viel man (sinnvoll) zerstören kann usw.

Mir fallen da als Beispiel aktuell die Waffen von Resistance ein, ein Bolzenschussgerät dessen (50+ gleichzeitig +  Standgeschützt-zweitfunktion) Geschosse x-mal von Oberflächen weitergelenkt werden (und jedes Geschoss benötigt KI, eine Angabe wohin es fliegt, was bei Kontakt mit verschiedenen Oberflächen geschehen soll usw.) + das ganze in einem Schlachtfeld mit 20 Gegner, die wiederum KI benötigen, genau wie deren Geschosse, Igel-handgranaten, deren 50 Pfeile wieder Angaben abfragen usw usf.

Alles zusammen sind solche Titel nicht auf der alten Gen 1:1 möglich, dazu sorgt die bessere Grafik bei entsprechenden Equip auch noch für ein schöneres Spielgefühl/Atmosphäre.




> Zum einen ist das ambitionierte "Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles"


Sry, aber das Spiel ist ein Witz. Wii bekommt einen Lightgunshooter auf Schienen und das echte RE5 kommt für PS3/360.
UC sieht nicht nur bescheiden aus(aber kann sich ja noch änden), wo ist denn da bitte die angepriesene Innovation? Klar, es nutzt wahnsinnig toll denn Wii-Controler, aber der einzige Unterschied ist nun, dass das Gerät Standard ist und man nicht wie früher auf der PS2 eine Lightgun dazukaufen muss.
Angemerkt sei noch, dass man im letzten PS2-Lightgun-RE sich sogar noch frei bewegen konnte! Auch gab es dort eigene Schauplätze und es wird nicht wie hier das Herrenhaus zum x-ten Mal verwurstet.
Selbst im Gameplay ist es in dieser Form schlechter als bisherige Lightgunserien wie Time Crisis, die mit dem In-Deckung-Gehen noch etwas Dynamik reinbringen.
Auch liest man jetzt von Leuten, die scheinbar noch nie Lightgunshooter gezockt haben, dass jetzt die Atmo besser und Schockeffekte besser wirken. Das ist nicht der Fall, zumindest nicht mehr als in einem Film da man sich ja nicht selbst vortastet wie in einem Ego-Shooter.

Und wenn die neue Steuerung nur so etwas hervorbringt: Nein Danke. Statt einem richtigen Dragon Quest Teil kommt ja nun auch so ein Rail-"RPG" mit Schwert - spaßig aber imo kein "echtes" Spiel.




> Resident Evil 4 hingegen wird die Features aus der PS2-Fassung beinhalten, zum reduzierten Preis aufschlagen, und sonst die Wii-Steuerung samt 16:9 Vorzüge (wie Zelda) nutzen. Gezielt wird z.B. wie bei Zelda, Reaktionsszenen werden mit schnellen Bewegungen des Wiimotes gelöst. Keine Revolution, aber es soll wohl ein sehr ordentlicher Port werden.



Aber eben nur für Leute interessant, die noch keine der Versionen haben. Man könnte sich ja sogar jetzt schon die GC-Version kaufen und auf der Wii spielen... (siehe Zelda...als hätte man FFXII in PS2-Grafik als PS3-Spiel rausgebracht und es Systemseller bezeichnet)
offtopic: schaut euch mal die Werbung dazu an, die ist ja mal sowas von lustig 

So und noch ne "News"
Ich hätte das auch in nen anderen Thread posten können, aber dann wäre das Geschrei groß *g*
Crytek-Stellenausschreibung für PS3 "based on CryEngine 2.0"


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. April 2007)

*PS3: Lair*

Einige Videos zu Lair (leider nur abgefilmt)
Developer-Walkthrough 1
Developer-Walkthrough 2
Developer-Walkthrough 3
Musik of Lair
Creature Presentation
Interview (das ist ein Deutscher oder?)

Alles sehr nett, Feuer/Explosionen gefallen mir aber nicht, sehen irgendwie "billig" aus. Manches wirkt grafisch unausgereifter als der Rest, wird wohl an der Größe der Darstellung liegen. Wie bei Black&White ein Zoom vom Macro auf Micro geht man hier aus dem Luftkampf auf Fußsoldaten-Niveau herunter.
Nett fand ich, dass die Kämpfe der Armeen aus zig tausend Soldaten nebenher simuliert werden und der Ausgang offen ist.
Außerdem hat die Story die Klimaerwärmung als Hintergrund 

Gespannt bin ich noch auf das Gameplay, ob die Metzeleien auf dem Boden und andere Spielereien wie die Finishing-Moves das normale Flugshooter-Gameplay erweitern.
Auch die Bewegungssensoren werden massiv gelobt, man sehen wie es sich am Ende spielt.
Mir persönlich gefällt natürlich auch, dass es in 1080p läuft


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. April 2007)

*AW: Neue Zahlen aus Japan*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.04.2007 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 14.04.2007 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Grafik trägt zweifelsfrei zur Atmosphäre und dem Spielgefühl bei, nur irgendwie bleibt es dann auch dabei. Sachen zerschießen konnte man auch schon damals auf dem N64 bei GoldenEye / Perfect Dark: Monitore, Stühle, Tische, Kisten, überall gab es Einschusslöcher - klar, grafisch nicht so toll, aber von der “Kernaussage“ her identisch. Und ob jetzt physikalisch korrekt berechnete Energieprojektile wirklich eine richtige Innovation sein mögen, ist wohl die streitbare Frage. Für mich ein nettes Feature, aber nicht mehr. Genau wie die Grafik bei GoW: Nettes Stilelement (es sieht halt geil aus, zweifelsfrei), aber inhaltlich ist das Ding nichts, was man nicht hätte auch vor X-Jahren auf alten Konsolen realisieren können. Ein "altes" God of War auf der PS2 wirkt bezogen auf die Kämpfe trotz eher dezenter Optik sogar noch fulminanter, epischer und mitreißender als ein GoW, welches eben primär und ausschließlich auf Technik setzt. Vielleicht macht Resistance die Sache anders, kA, kenne den Titel nur von Bewertungen her, und da steht auch größtenteils geschrieben, dass das Spiel halt ein normaler Shooter mit toller Technik ist. Imho nach wie vor Knackpunkt am Next-Gen-Getue: Die Grafik wächst stetig, der Inhalt stagniert. 





> > Zum einen ist das ambitionierte "Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles"
> 
> 
> Sry, aber das Spiel ist ein Witz. Wii bekommt einen Lightgunshooter auf Schienen und das echte RE5 kommt für PS3/360.


Naja ich sag mal so: Wenn das Spiel Spaß macht, dann macht es halt Spaß, auch wenn es primitiv ist. Hier ist einzig und allein die Steuerung der ausschlaggebende Faktor. Das Element hat so manche stumpfsinnige Wii-Idee schon erfolgreich gemacht (bestes Beispiel ist wohl Wii-Sports). Und ob ich jetzt vorgegaukelt frei durch Welten laufe wie in GoW, oder linear auf Schienen "gleite" wie in Resident Evil UC: Solange die Action bockt und die Inszenierung stimmt solls mir recht sein. Beide Formate sind imho primitiv, und nehmen sich kaum etwas im Bezug auf "Anspruch" oder "Aktualität". Ein echtes Resi wäre zwar sicherlich wünschenswert für die Wii, aber wenn man bedenkt, wie ausgelutscht die Serie eigentlich schon ist, muss nicht unbedingt ein Knaller auf der PS3 / XB360 kommen. Bereits Resi 4 wurde kontrovers diskutiert, da das Spiel vielen Fans zu actionreich, und der Inhalt eher "hohl" war. Man wird sehen ob vll. noch ein "echtes" Resi für die Wii kommt. Bei Crapcom kann man sich eigentlich sicher sein, dass diese Marke irgendwie multifunktional ausgeschlachtet wird.


> Statt einem richtigen Dragon Quest Teil kommt ja nun auch so ein Rail-"RPG" mit Schwert - spaßig aber imo kein "echtes" Spiel.


Wenns Spaß macht, was solls. Wii ist eben eine Funkonsole die mit dem "primitiven" Prinzip viele Leute ansprechen will und scheinbar auch kann. Wario Ware ist auch dämlich einfach und hohl, trotzdem verkauft es sich, selbiges gilt für Wii Play. Inhalt irgendwie gaga und einfach, trotzdem lustig und unterhaltsam. Hier gilt wohl: Abhängig von der Zielgruppe. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass mir momentan diese primitiven Wiigames noch mehr Spaß bringen, als Spiele mit Hardcore-Inhalten. Am Ende zählt nur der Unterhaltungswert, und wer eher die "erwachsenen" Konzepte will, hat ja dank XB360 und PS3 noch 2 Formate am Start. Prinzipiell haben wir hier die identische Ausgangssituation wie beim DS damals und heute: Keine richtigen Hardcorespiele, sondern nur nette Pausenfüller die sich aber verkaufen wie blöd. Jump & Runs, Pullzlegames, Geschicklichkeitsspiele mit dem Stylus, Wissensspiele, Tamagotchi-Abklatsche, Kochsimulationen, einfache Adventures, Gerichtssimulatoren und Co. Wenn es so ähnlich auf dem Wii läuft - dank doofen Konzepten wie Resident Evil UC - dann dürfte Nintendo wohl glücklich sein.





> Aber eben nur für Leute interessant, die noch keine der Versionen haben. Man könnte sich ja sogar jetzt schon die GC-Version kaufen und auf der Wii spielen... (siehe Zelda...als hätte man FFXII in PS2-Grafik als PS3-Spiel rausgebracht und es Systemseller bezeichnet)
> offtopic: schaut euch mal die Werbung dazu an, die ist ja mal sowas von lustig


 Ich hab die GC-Fassung nicht, und will die auch nicht kaufen wenn ich weiß, dass das Spiel auf für Wii kommt. Hauptgrund ist eben die Steuerung, die auch aus dem neuen Zelda auf dem Wii ein tolles Erlebnis machte, welches wesentlich intuitiver ist und einfach mehr Spaß macht als auf dem Cube. Das Konzept scheint aufzugehen, die Steuerung ist einfach Spaßfaktor Nummer 1. Intuitiv zu zielen oder per Schwung des Wii-Motes Schwertattacken auszuführen machte einfach Spaß. Da war mir dann auch die Gamecube-Grafik egal. Steuerung und Inhalt stimmen einfach. Wobei ich Zelda sogar in die Hardcoregame-Sektion stecken würde, weil man dort schon recht lange sitzt (Okay, habs auch relativ schnell innerhalb von 47 Stunden durchgespielt).


> Ich hätte das auch in nen anderen Thread posten können, aber dann wäre das Geschrei groß *g*
> Crytek-Stellenausschreibung für PS3 "based on CryEngine 2.0"


Hab die Meldung schon auf GS gelesen. Aber bezogen darauf, dass einst gesagt wurde, dass die Konsolen zu "schlecht" für die Grafik aus Crysis wären, ist dies sicherlich eine interessante Wendung. Wenn ich mir aber aktuell die Grafik von Crysis so angucke, und sehe wie künftige PS3 / XB360 Titel aussehen, dann finde ich den Punkt schlichtweg dämlich, dass der neue Inselshooter nur auf dem PC laufen kann, weil die Konsolen zu schlecht sind. Vielleicht ist es inhaltlich anders, aber grafisch wird es imho definitiv auf dem selben Niveau sein. So weltbewegend ist die Crysis-Optik im Next-Gen-Konsolengrafikmarkt auch nicht mehr. Aber das darf man wohl nur vor vorgehaltener Hand sagen, sonst wird man "draußen" von den Fanatikern wieder gelyncht. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. April 2007)

*AW: Neue Zahlen aus Japan*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 17.04.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht macht Resistance die Sache anders, kA, kenne den Titel nur von Bewertungen her, und da steht auch größtenteils geschrieben, dass das Spiel halt ein normaler Shooter mit toller Technik ist.


Nein, Resistance hat da auch nichts neues außer den Waffen (dafür eben alles mit drin, Fahrzeuglevel etc).
Es war nur ein Beispiel, diese ganzen Berechnungen wären auch mit schwächerer Grafik zu viel für alte Konsolen. Allerdings sind das eben auch Dinge, die nicht so ins Auge fallen bzw. nicht unbedingt das Gameplay ändern.
Ich stimme dir auch gerne zu was die Neuerungen bei Shootern betrifft - aber das liegt ja am Genre (siehe Gemecker auf dem PC ^^). 
Ein "Lightgun"shooter ist aber auch nichts wirklich neues 


Deine Ausführung zu Spaß am Spiel kann ich nur zustimmen, aber ich möchte eben nicht nur Eyetoy-Like Partyspiele haben bzw. schlimmer: Etablierte große Titel in solch ein Format stecken (da fällt mir auch am Rande das Thema der Ausschlachtung von FF ein, die Welt von FFXIII wird wohl auf allem veröffentlicht, das mehr als 2 Chips hat, naja solange das Hauptspiel ok wird ist es nicht so schlimm, hier btw neue Infos)

Wenn Max Payne 3 als Rail-Shooter für den Wii erscheint - zudem mit Gewicht auf das Gameplay und nicht der Story - wärst du doch wohl auch nicht ganz zufrieden


----------



## crackajack (17. April 2007)

*AW: Neue Zahlen aus Japan*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 17.04.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bezogen darauf, dass einst gesagt wurde, dass die Konsolen zu "schlecht" für die Grafik aus Crysis wären, ist dies sicherlich eine interessante Wendung.


Was für eine Wendung? Das ist doch schon länger bekannt. Ich würde mal behaupten, dass das nie offiziell so gesagt wurde. (*vermut*)
Ich kann mich an ein kurzes Interview von Giga bei der letzten Games Convention mit einem der Yerlis erinnern: "Man kann nicht flutsch einen 1:1 Port machen, aber bei entsprechender Anpassung würde das Ding genauso laufen/ gut aussehen. Man müsste eben das Nachladen optimieren, da RAM halt nicht in der Menge zur Verfügung steht."
So oder so ähnlich. Habe das auch hier irgendwo letztes Jahr gepostet.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.04.2007 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Max Payne 3 als Rail-Shooter für den Wii erscheint - zudem mit Gewicht auf das Gameplay und nicht der Story - wärst du doch wohl auch nicht ganz zufrieden


Heeeeyyyy, darüber macht man keine Scherze.  ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. April 2007)

*AW: Neue Zahlen aus Japan*

Sicherlich ganz Grafik ne feine Steigerung in Sachen Atmosphäre sein, aber nur die neue Hardware (Wii-Steuerung nicht betrachtet) bringt keine neuen Konzepte. Eine Welt kann nun besser aussehen oder der Entwickler hat es leichter bestimmte Effekte einzubauen oder z.B. Goodies wie bei Vegas zu integrieren, so dass man das eigene Bild im Spiel hat, doch die Hardware ist doch überall „überdimensiniert“, wenn man nur ein anders Spielgefühl haben will.
Egal ob nun Gears, Resistance oder MotorSTorm. Mit Abstrichen bei der Grafik würde man die Titel auch alle problemlos auf die alten Konsole bringen können. So viel Rechenpower wird für ne KI oder einige Granatsplitter dann auch nicht benötigt. Man schaue sich da doch nur mal die KI in z.B. Half Life 1 an. Die Marines waren doch alles andere als dumm, eher sogar um Längen schlauer als die Feinde in GoW oder Resistance. Ich nehme da immer gerne ein Beispiel auf dem PC, weil es so wunderbar zeigt, dass sich spielerisch leider nicht immer viel tut: Siedler. Man schaue sich da doch nur mal Siedler 1 oder 2 an und vergleiche das mit der Neuauflage „Die nächste Generation“. Abgesehen von der Grafik hat sich nichts verändert. Die Gesamte Berechnung von Tausenden von Siedler, Waren, etc. schaffte locker ein PC mit 33 bis 60 MHz. Für das Remake werden mindestens 1400Mhz benötigt, besser deutlich mehr. Das wäre von 60 auf 1400 eine Steigerung um etwas über 23. Aber sieht man das?
S2 Remake vs S2 Original vs S1
3D sieht ja ganz nett aus, aber irgendwie geht doch heutzutage 90% des Geldes und der CPU-Power in die Optik. Teilweise ist ja nicht mal genug Geld für eine Story vorhanden.

Ein Game soll Spaß machen und dann ist der Rest relativ egal. Jede der Konsolen hat da einige Vorteile, aber wirkliche Weiterentwicklung gibt es nirgendwo. Muss sich auch der Wii gefallen lassen, wo ja auch primär nur jedes erdenkliche, alte Konzept, bekannte Spiel oder Minispiel möglichst bald auf den Wii kommen soll, um ein wenig vom Wii-Kuchen abzubekommen. Ein Resi UC macht da auch nix neu, aber wenigstens ist nicht einfach nur wie Resi 4 eine plumpte Portierung mit anderer Steuerung.
Und gerade Crysis ist doch das Paradebeispiel für den Grafikwahn. Ob da nun DX 10 Effekt XY auf System A geht und dafür nicht auf B ist doch so unwichtig. Nur damit kann man ja im Zeitalter des Onlinehypes keinen Blumentopf gewinnen. Wenn es schon bekannte Kost (z.B. Shooter) sein muss, warum haben die Entwickler so wenig Idee? Immer wieder ähnliche Setting, Waffen, etc. Wenn ich da an z.B. den Duke denken. Originelle Level, abgefahrene Waffen, etc. und zumindest im Bereich Waffen ist ein Resistance ja auch ein wenig anders als der Rest des Einheitsbreis.  Allerdings sollte man zumindest bei PS3 und 360 nicht vergessen, dass die Zocker hier jahrelang nur ein das billige PCL/NTSC Bild kannten und so nun wirklich einen „Sprung“ erleben, der auf dem PC sehr viel schleichender vollzogen wurde


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. April 2007)

*AW: Neue Zahlen aus Japan*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.04.2007 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein "Lightgun"shooter ist aber auch nichts wirklich neues


Stimmt, nur ist Wii generell etwas "gaga", und sollte als extrem positives oder extrem negatives Beispiel abseits der PS3 und XB360 gewertet werden (je nach Auffassung der Spielerklientel ^^). Aber man hat ja die Auswahl an Systemen / Spielen / Konzepten.



> Deine Ausführung zu Spaß am Spiel kann ich nur zustimmen, aber ich möchte eben nicht nur Eyetoy-Like Partyspiele haben bzw. schlimmer: Etablierte große Titel in solch ein Format stecken (da fällt mir auch am Rande das Thema der Ausschlachtung von FF ein, die Welt von FFXIII wird wohl auf allem veröffentlicht, das mehr als 2 Chips hat, naja solange das Hauptspiel ok wird ist es nicht so schlimm


 Dafür hast du ja die PS3, und ich hab für das primitive Partyvergnügen Wii. Wobei ich Wii eigentlich nur deshalb und wegen der Nintendomarken gekauft, und genau wegen der fehlenden Marken die XB360 verkauft habe.  


> Wenn Max Payne 3 als Rail-Shooter für den Wii erscheint - zudem mit Gewicht auf das Gameplay und nicht der Story - wärst du doch wohl auch nicht ganz zufrieden


Würde auch wieder drauf ankommen. ^^ 
Die "echte" Fassung würde ich mir halt für eine "echte" NG-Konsole oder dem PC kaufen, und die "seichte" Fassung - wenn Spielspaß vorhanden - für das Wii. Die Gameboy Advance Version von Max Payne 1 war auch nicht gerade der Knaller im Vergleich mit der PC-Fassung, hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. *g*


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. April 2007)

*AW: Neue Zahlen aus Japan*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.04.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Egal ob nun Gears, Resistance oder MotorSTorm. Mit Abstrichen bei der Grafik würde man die Titel auch alle problemlos auf die alten Konsole bringen können. So viel Rechenpower wird für ne KI oder einige Granatsplitter dann auch nicht benötigt. Man schaue sich da doch nur mal die KI in z.B. Half Life 1 an. Die Marines waren doch alles andere als dumm, eher sogar um Längen schlauer als die Feinde in GoW oder Resistance.



Ich bezog mich jetzt nicht direkt auf die Gegner KI, sondern auch was sonst so alles passiert.
Hier mal ein kurzes Video speziell zu Resistance:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81UuRdz20EI


Alles an Masse etc. erzeugt dann zusätzlich zur Grafik einen spielbaren "wow"-Effekt.

Ganz innovationslos sind die Titel außerdem ja auch nicht, Gears hat das Third-Person-aus-der-Deckung schießen (zumindest bei "Arcade"-Aktion neu), Resistance hat seine Waffen und MotorStorm hat Strecken, die man je nach Fahrzeugtyp (allein schon Trucks und Motorräder gleichzeitig sorgen für neue Elemente) anders befahren muss/sollte.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. April 2007)

*AW: Neue Zahlen aus Japan*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.04.2007 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bezog mich jetzt nicht direkt auf die Gegner KI, sondern auch was sonst so alles passiert.
> [...]
> Alles an Masse etc. erzeugt dann zusätzlich zur Grafik einen spielbaren "wow"-Effekt.


Das ist ja sicherlich nicht schlecht. Die Frage ist nur, wie groß sind die Auswirkungen aufs Gameplay, etc. (Ist mir beispielsweise nicht so aufgefallen.) Klar kann man - in jedem Spiel - viel CPU-Power, etc. für die unterschiedlichsten Sachen verbrauchen. Jetzt mit 360 und PS3 hat man z.B. mehr Hardware für bessere Physik, etc. Aber bemerkt man es z.B. als Spieler, wenn die Kiste noch „exakter“ durch die Luft fliegt oder statt einer schlichten Kollisionszone nun pixelgenau ein Treffer berechnet wird, sich eine Welle ausbreitet, etc.?
Ich habe nix gegen solche technischen Verbesserungen. Nur ist es nicht so schön, wenn der Fokus zu sehr bei solchen Weiterentwicklungen liegt, dafür aber die Handlung vernachlässigt wird oder beispielsweise kein Online-COOP angeboten wird.



> Ganz innovationslos sind die Titel außerdem ja auch nicht, Gears hat das Third-Person-aus-der-Deckung schießen (zumindest bei "Arcade"-Aktion neu), Resistance hat seine Waffen und MotorStorm hat Strecken, die man je nach Fahrzeugtyp (allein schon Trucks und Motorräder gleichzeitig sorgen für neue Elemente) anders befahren muss/sollte.


Sicherlich machen viele Spiele kleine "Innovationsschritte" in einigen Bereichen. Ein God of War (2) macht ja auch wenig anders als andere Actionspiele. Nur was es macht, wurde perfect umgesetzt. Sei es nun die Steuerung, Story, etc. und gleichzeitig sieht es auch noch erstklassig aus. 
Das Hauptproblem ist doch, dass zu sehr auf bekannte Kost gesetzt wird (Klar die Publisher wollen kein so großes Risiko eingehen, etc.), aber für gelungene Weiterentwicklungen oder neue IDeen wird nicht unbedingt neue Technik benötigt. Es sieht zwar in 720 oder 1080 schöner aus und kann bombastischer in Szene gesetzt werden, aber das eigentliche Gameplay  verbraucht nicht den Großteil der Hardwarepower. MotorStorm ist da ja auch ein schönes Beispiel. Sieht klasse aus in 720p, wenn die Wagen auseinanderfliegen. Aber stimmt da Präsentation <-> Inhalt? (Strecken, SP Modus, etc.)?  Oder beim Wii, wo die Publisher ihre Games schnellstmöglich portieren oder mit Wii-Steuerung neu auflegen. Es ist ja schön, wenn sich der Wii so gut verkauft und es massig Spiele gibt, aber stimmt da die Qualität?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (18. April 2007)

*AW: PS3: Lair*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.04.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles sehr nett, Feuer/Explosionen gefallen mir aber nicht, sehen irgendwie "billig" aus. Manches wirkt grafisch unausgereifter als der Rest, wird wohl an der Größe der Darstellung liegen.


Ganz nett? ^^
Gemessen an den Trailern und diesem Live-Video sieht das Spiel doch eigentlich Bombe aus. Zumindest bestätigen diese neuen Videos wohl den Umstand, dass das Spiel tatsächlich so in Bewegung aussieht, wie bisher in den offiziellen Trailern angedeutet. Gigantische Anzahl von Polygonstrukturen (die ganzen Häuser, Bäume, die superdetaillierten Drachen und Figuren), tolle Partikeleffekte, wenn auch im Detail sicherlich noch verbesserbar, die Weitsicht, der flüssige Ablauf in der Präsentation. Mal ehrlich, da sieht doch z.B. ein Crysis aus wie ein Kindergeburtstag, besonders wenn die sich immer loben, dass die Engine 5 Polygonsoldaten und 10 Gebäude flüßig darstellen kann. *g*
Ich finde diese Videos einfach super, und  sehr eindrucksvoll, wenn z.B. die Infanterie von der “Luftwaffe“ aufgerieben wird. Die Anzahl der Soldaten war schon extrem beachtlich… 


> Gespannt bin ich noch auf das Gameplay, ob die Metzeleien auf dem Boden und andere Spielereien wie die Finishing-Moves das normale Flugshooter-Gameplay erweitern.


Unterhaltsam sieht es bisher jedenfalls aus, für mich sogar weit mehr als die restlichen, bisher veröffentlichten, PS3-Games. *haben will*   

Regards, eX!


----------



## LordMephisto (18. April 2007)

*AW: PS3: Lair*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 18.04.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde diese Videos einfach super, und  sehr eindrucksvoll, wenn z.B. die Infanterie von der “Luftwaffe“ aufgerieben wird. Die Anzahl der Soldaten war schon extrem beachtlich…


Vor allem das Wasser sieht Sahne aus. Die Wellen die bei einer Explosion erzeugt werden z.b. Über die Qualität des gesamten Spiels mache ich mir wenig sorgen. Bis jetzt hat Factor 5 doch immer gute Arbeit abgeliefert. 

Mehr solcher Edelspiele und eine kleine Preissenkung, dann ist die Kiste gekauft


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. April 2007)

*AW: PS3: Lair*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 18.04.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz nett? ^^
> Gemessen an den Trailern und diesem Live-Video sieht das Spiel doch eigentlich Bombe aus.



Ich sagte sehr nett 

Natürlich sieht das Spiel klasse aus, habe ja nur ein wenig auf den Unstimmigkeiten wie dem Feuer herumgeritten. Als PS3-Besitzer darf ich ja nicht die PS3-Spiele hypen 

Es ist sogar extrem beeindruckend was Lair leitest, nicht mal von der schönen Grafik her. Das Spiel muss aus dem Flugmodus direkt in den Bodenkampf mit tausenden von Soldaten (das ist btw. im Interview-Video zu sehen) wechseln. Deren Kämpfe laufen nebenher wie in einem RTS ab, das neben den eigentlichen Missionszielen wie zerstöre Brücke xy auch durch die Motivation entschieden wird, wie man als Spieler sich schlägt. Wenn als Missionsziel kommt "stürze dich mal kurz ins Bodenschlachtfeld und metzle ein paar hundert Soldaten" geht die Unterstützung außerdem auch direkt *g*
Dazu eben noch diese "Spielereien" wie für Flugspiele extrem detaillierte Landschaften, "echtes" berechnetes Wasser usw.
Da wir es gestern davon hatten, für mich sind das eben technische Dinge die auch auf das Gameplay neue Einflüsse haben.
Außerdem läuft das alles noch in 1920*1080p ^^


Der Cell scheint allgemein für solche Massenberechnungen genutzt zu werden, Heavenly Sword schlägt ja auch in diese Kerbe. Bei dem Titel dachte ich erst das ist eine kleines Metzelspiel, inzwischen hat man aber die kinoreifen Sequenzen gezeigt mit den Gesichtsanimationen etc. direkt von den Schauspielern (Gollum-Darsteller als der böse König ^^). Dazu kamen dann die Trailer/Bilder von den Masseszenen, in dem sich die schöne rothaarige scheinbar allein gegen ganze Armeen stellt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (18. April 2007)

*AW: PS3: Lair*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 18.04.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir es gestern davon hatten, für mich sind das eben technische Dinge die auch auf das Gameplay neue Einflüsse haben.


In dem Umfang wie es wohl Lair leistet bestimmt. Weil hier die Technik tatsächlich zum Gameplay hinarbeitet, und eben Massenschlachten mit epischem Märchenfaktor ermöglicht. Was ja bei den gestrigen Beispielen wie GoW nicht der Fall war. Da stehen halt die 4 Polygonmonster im Weg, man läuft in einem räumlich beengten Areal rum, und ballert die Dinger ab. Bei Lair würde ich hingegen von einer effektiven Verschmelzung der Faktoren Technik und Gameplay sprechen, so etwas gab es einfach noch nicht zu sehen, und ist tatsächlich nur dank der Technik zu realisieren (die Szenen wo der Drache durch die Bodentruppen wütet sind einfach "ey boar ey alda!"). Dem Spiel würde ich wohl am ehesten und ohne große Zweifel _wirklichen_ Next-Gen-Charakter attestieren. 

Gäbe es mehr von solchen Konzepten / epischen Realisierungen, dann würde für mich die PS3 vll. wesentlich interessanter werden. Aber mal gucken, die ist ja erst frisch auf dem Markt, vielleicht gibt es in 2 - 3 Jahren eine Vielzahl von echten "ey boar ey"-Games.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. April 2007)

*AW: PS3: Lair*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 18.04.2007 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal gucken, die ist ja erst frisch auf dem Markt, vielleicht gibt es in 2 - 3 Jahren eine Vielzahl von echten "ey boar ey"-Games.



Halt blöd, dass du nicht auf die PS-Serien stehst wie FF oder MGS 
Auf FFXIII und MGS4 freuen sich die meisten, Lair ist ja fast schon ein Underdog.
Btw. lese ich gerade, das gezeigte von Lair soll noch alpha-Stadium sein, na da hoffe ich doch mal auf schöneres Feuer in der Final  (die aber eigentlich schon Sommer in den USA erscheinen soll).

Dieses Jahr setze ich auch noch on Heavenly Sword Erwartungen.
Der Trailer sieht ja nett aus
http://www.gametrailers.com/player.php?id=13314&type=mov&pl=game
sind aber eben noch die Szenen aus der E3-Demo, also eher ein begrenzter Raum.
Im Motion/Face-Capturing Video 
http://www.gametrailers.com/player.php?id=17519&type=mov&pl=game
sieht man aber auch das Mädel mit der Bazooka und einer anstürmenden Armee. Ich glaube man wird aber nicht gegen mehr als die gezeigten ca. 20 Gegner gleichzeitig antreten und die hinteren rücken dann auf (zumindest sah es eher so aus als wenn die hinten nur zum Anfeuern da sind), macht auch weniger Sinn als bei Lair, man ist ja kein 20m Drache 
Allerdings lässt der "250 Kills Remaining" Zähler Spaß erhoffen 

Aber auch hier finde ich was zum meckern *g*
Die Haare sehen billig aus und wenn schon quasi ein God of War mit ner Frau, dann bitte auch Blut ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. April 2007)

*Wii Umfrage*



> Japan: 46 Prozent der Wii-Besitzer sind Neukunden
> 
> 18.04.07 - Enterbrain (Famitsu-Herausgeber) hat eine Umfrage unter Videospielern zum Wii in Japan durchgeführt. Es wurde festgestellt, dass 46 Prozent aller Wii-Besitzer seit mindestens 3 Jahren keine Videospiele mehr genutzt oder grundsätzlich noch nie etwas mit Videospielen zu tun hatten.
> 
> ...



Quelle: gamefront


Mhhh, wenn das auf alle Länder zutrifft, wären die mehr verkauften Wii gegenüber der PS3 (ca. doppelt so viele Wii,  innerhalb des gleichen Zeitraum) alle von Non-Gamern *g* *bash* *flame*
Aber im Ernst, jetzt muss man sehen was die Entwickler aus solchen Zahlen machen, Spiele wollen ja auch an die vorhandene Zielgruppe angepasst werden.
Ich hegte ja schon länger die Befürchtung, dass die Hardcore-Gamer auf dem Wii zu kurz kommen (außer die typischen Nintendo-Entwicklungen), wenn sich der Wii zu sehr auf die Anwerbung von eigentlichen Non-Gamern konzentriert.


----------



## Bonkic (18. April 2007)

*AW: Wii Umfrage*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 18.04.2007 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hegte ja schon länger die Befürchtung, dass die Hardcore-Gamer auf dem Wii zu kurz kommen (außer die typischen Nintendo-Entwicklungen), wenn sich der Wii zu sehr auf die Anwerbung von eigentlichen Non-Gamern konzentriert.




bislang ist dem leider so; die "echten" spiele vermisse ich ehrlich gesagt auch ein wenig auf der wii.
aber ich schätze mal, dass die wii - bei anhaltendem erfolg - einen ähnlichen weg gehen wird wie der ds :

massenhaft spiele für gelegenheitsspieler (kawashima, nintendogs etc) , aber auch jede menge kracher für die alteingesessenen (dq 9, ff 12 etc) .

gut ding will weile haben und viele publisher (ea !) haben ja auch bereits zugegeben, dass sie die wii massiv unterschätzt haben.


----------



## Bonkic (19. April 2007)

*[PS 3]  Firmware 1.7 und keine Preissenkung in Sicht*



> Sony hat heute weltweit die System-Software in der Version 1.70 veröffentlicht. Wichtigste Änderung ist die Möglichkeit, PlayStation-Klassiker vom PlayStation Store direkt auf der PS3 zu spielen.
> 
> Laut Sony Japan wird der Download-Service hierfür erst am 26.04.07 aufgenommen. Ob dieser Termin auch für Europa und die USA gilt, bleibt abzuwarten. Welche Spiele dann angeboten werden, sagt Sony ebenfalls noch nicht.
> 
> ...





> Sony gibt bekannt, dass es im Moment keine Pläne für eine Preissenkung der PlayStation3 gibt. Damit reagiert das Unternehmen auf einen Bericht der Financial Times.
> 
> Die Zeitung hatte behauptet, dass Sony seine Preisstrategie für die Konsole neu überdenkenden will, um den Abverkauf in Japan und den USA anzukurbeln; sie stützte sich auf eine Aussage von Firmenpräsident Ryoji Chubachi.
> 
> In einer Email teilt Sony mit, dass der PS3-Preis und die zukünftige Auslieferungsmenge durch Markttrends und Wettbewerb festgelegt werden. Sony-Sprecherin Mami Imada ergänzte telefonisch: 'Sony hat derzeit keinen bestimmten Plan, den Preis der PS3 zu senken.'



_gamefront_

ich schätze mal, dass wir in japan und den usa zum ende des jahres eine preissenkung erleben werden.
ob auch in europa, wird abzuwarten sein - glaube ich aber eher noch nicht dran.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. April 2007)

*US und Japanzahlen*

*Hardwarezahlen US*


```
Nintendo DS	508.000
PlayStation 2	280.000
Wii		259.000
Xbox 360	199.000
PSP		180.000
GBA		148.000
PlayStation 3	130.000
GameCube	22.000
Xbox		keine Angabe
```

*Softwarezahlen US*

```
Titel			System		Verkaufte Einheiten
GOD OF WAR II		PS2		833.000
GRAW 2			360		394.000
GUITAR HERO 2		360		291.000
WII PLAY W/ REMOTE	Wii		273.000
MOTORSTORM		PS3		199.000
DIDDY KONG RACING	NDS		189.000
SPECTROBES		NDS		165.000
MAJOR LEAGUE BASEB.2K7	360		165.000
MLB '07: THE SHOW	PS2		164.000
DEF JAM ICON		360		148.000
```


*Hardwarezahlen Japan*

```
DSL		133.325		110.845
Wii		75.759		52.583
PSP		24.850		31.503
PS2		12.872		14.520
PS 3		11.948		14.234
Xbox 360	2.900		2.963
GBA SP		654		833
GB M		617		512
GameCube	167		255
Nintendo DS	146		90
GBA		26		12
```

consolewars.de


Die Japanzahlen für die PS3 sind ja ganz übel. Da verkauft sich da ja bald die Box besser.


----------



## Bonkic (20. April 2007)

*AW: US und Japanzahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.04.2007 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Japanzahlen für die PS3 sind ja ganz übel. Da verkauft sich da ja bald die Box besser.




die us- zahlen sind ja noch ganz akzeptabel, aber was die ps3 in japan abliefert ist wirklich desaströs - und die zahlen sind nun schon seit wochen noch am fallen !
in 2 monaten dürften wir bei ca. 0 sein.   

ich würde ja fast behaupten, dass sony die ps3 dort zu früh rausgebracht hat - die 360 wär ohnehin keine konkurrenz gewesen, mit dem ds kann sich eh keiner messen und bei den heimkonsolen ist der hauseigene vorgänger noch dominant genug .


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (20. April 2007)

*AW: US und Japanzahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 20.04.2007 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 20.04.2007 10:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




japan war eigndlich nintendo und sony treu. diese zahlen sprechen für sich. unglaublich. entweder man wartet in japan auf die grossen titel oder man ist verunsichert bez. preis leistung und hält dem alten system die treue. 
es muss sich auf jeden fall was tun . denn weltweit siehts eigendlich  nicht mal schlecht aus! besonders europa scheint ein einigermassen gutes pflaster zu sein.


----------



## moskitoo (20. April 2007)

*AW: US und Japanzahlen*

Moin,

Hardwarezahlen Japan

DSL		133.325		110.845

Was ist denn dieses DSL?


----------



## Bonkic (20. April 2007)

*AW: US und Japanzahlen*



			
				moskitoo am 20.04.2007 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> Hardwarezahlen Japan
> 
> ...



nintendo ds lite


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. April 2007)

*AW: US und Japanzahlen*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 20.04.2007 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> entweder man wartet in japan auf die grossen titel oder man ist verunsichert bez. preis leistung und hält dem alten system die treue.



Ist eine Mischung aus allem, vor allem aber wegen den fehlenden Spielen mit Zugpferdcharakter.
An den Most-Wanted der Famitsu kann man das festmachen, dort sind die PS3-Titel immer dominierend - auch wenn keiner eine hat 

Auf FFXIII und MGS4 zu warten (da geht es imo dann nämlich sehr ab) würde Sony vielleicht wirklich irgendwann 360-Zahlen bescheren ^^
Ich rechne ca. im Sommer  vielleicht mit einer FFXIII-Demo oder mehr Präsentationen von solchen Titeln usw.
GT HD hat ja auch eigentlich nur den Zweck schnell etwas einer beliebten Serie zu bieten.

Preissenkung vielleicht irgendwann mal im Winter, aber alleine würde das imo nicht viel helfen. Denn imo hat die 20gb Version einen offenen Preis und wird daher im Vergleich mit dem Rest der Welt bereits sehr günstig angeboten.

Allerdings sind Japaner auch in komisches Völkchen, mit dem bisherigen Angebot der PS3 wissen sie (außer Gundam  ) nicht viel anzufangen. Egal wie gut die Starttitel sind, sie treffen eben eher den US/EU Geschmack.
Ich hab keinen Einblick in den japanischen Spielemarkt, aber im Westen sehr positiv aufgenommene neue Dinge wie Home oder LittleBigPlanet scheinen dort auch keinen richtig zu locken. (oder die Japaner agieren logischer als man denkt und kaufen wirklich erst zum Release eines Lieblingsspiels eine Konsole ^^)
Teils muss man sich aber wirklich wundern, z.B. Virtua Fighter 5 ist dort gnadenlos untergegangen - dabei ist das Spiel wirklich solide/gut (85er Wertungen hier).

Vielleicht irre mich, aber Blu-Ray ist in Japan außerdem nicht so ein Thema wie in den USA, obwohl in Japan auch schon lange HD "verbreitet" ist. Der günstige BR-Player Bonus wirkt daher wohl auch nicht so.


----------



## fuse (20. April 2007)

*AW: US und Japanzahlen*

sorry dass ich auf diese weise frag, aber ich such den thread in dem es über die ps 3 werbespots ging. die suche hat für mich nichts ergeben


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. April 2007)

*Tom Clancys Endwar für Next-Gen-Systeme angekündigt*



> Ubisoft gab heute die Entwicklung von Tom Clancy’s EndWar, einer brandneuen Marke innerhalb der Tom Clancy-Videospielreihe, bekannt. Unter der Leitung von Kreativdirektor Michael de Plater, einem Strategiespiel-Veteran, arbeitet ein erfahrenes Team der Ubisoft Studios Shanghai an Tom Clancy’s EndWar.
> 
> Tom Clancys Endwar Logo
> 
> ...


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=6346


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. April 2007)

*AW: US und Japanzahlen*



			
				fuse am 20.04.2007 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> sorry dass ich auf diese weise frag, aber ich such den thread in dem es über die ps 3 werbespots ging. die suche hat für mich nichts ergeben



Ich glaube da gab es in PCG keinen extra Thread zu, wurde nur eben in diesem hier angesprochen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. April 2007)

*Halo 3 MP Leak*

Ist der Halo-3-MP-Beta Video-Leak niemanden einen Post wert?

http://www.consolewars.de/news/16211/_halo_3_beta_video_leaked/

Den Ton sollte man gleich mal ausmachen, wahrlich passende Musik 

Optisch finde ich es nicht beeindruckend, liegt aber auch daran, dass fast alles aus Halo2 ist und es der MP ist.


Die Schildgranate ist aus Resistance geklaut *stänker*  nur ist sie da cooler weil das Feuer der Alienwaffen an den Schützen zurückgeworfen wird.


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2007)

*AW: Halo 3 MP Leak*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 24.04.2007 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Halo-3-MP-Beta Video-Leak niemanden einen Post wert?




nicht wirklich .
hab das video heut morgen schon gesehen und bin zum gleichen schluss gekommen, wie du :

- grafik (noch) lahm
- hintergrundmusik beschissen
- nur mp
- langweilig

----> kurz : uninteressant.   

da hat bungie noch einiges zu tun, bis aus dem spiel ein richtiger vorzeigetitel für die 360 wird .


----------



## Blue_Ace (25. April 2007)

*AW: Halo 3 MP Leak*



			
				Bonkic am 24.04.2007 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 24.04.2007 21:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bisher wird in anderen Foren über die miese Grafik gemeckert. Anscheinend erhofften viele ein Grafikwunder eines Gears of War *lol* Meiner Meinung wird die Grafik von Halo 2 auf das heutige Niveau angepasst, also einige Bumpmappingeffekte oder bessere Lichteffekte und teils größere Levels. Ansonsten wirds so ähnlich wie die ersten beiden Teile. Viel erwarten tu ich mir nur bei der Story, die muss passen. 

Zum Trailer: Der war wirklich nix. (aber da geleakt auch kein Wunder)


----------



## Bonkic (25. April 2007)

*AW: Halo 3 MP Leak*



			
				Blue_Ace am 25.04.2007 20:16 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Meiner Meinung wird die Grafik von Halo 2 auf das heutige Niveau angepasst, also einige Bumpmappingeffekte oder bessere Lichteffekte und teils größere Levels.




na ja - ich denk mal schon, dass das fertige halo 3 auch in grafischer hinsicht überzeugen können wird.
dafür ist der titel einfach zu wichtig für microsoft und die xbox.


----------



## Blue_Ace (25. April 2007)

*AW: Halo 3 MP Leak*



			
				Bonkic am 25.04.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 25.04.2007 20:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was ich bisher sah, mit Ausnahme des E3 Trailers,war grafisch nicht gerade überragend. Z.B. gabs im Making of Trailer, der veröffentlicht wurde, einige kurze Szenen von Halo 3 und die waren nicht berrauschend auch wenns noch ein sehr früher Status war. Wie gesagt, von der Grafik versprech ich mir nicht zu viel.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. April 2007)

*AW: Halo 3 MP Leak*

Der MP wird IMO in grafischer Hinsicht für viele eine Enttäuschung. Der war ja bei Teil 1 / 2 auch schon immer schwächer als der SP. Mir ist es aber eigentlich relativ egal, da ich am MP sowieso kein großes Interesse haben. Hauptsache SP / Story / Coop sind stimmig und grafisch besser als das bisher gezeigte MP-Material.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. April 2007)

*Playstation Eye Camera*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Sony has announced that their next gen Eye camera will be launched in Europe this summer. Picking up where the EyeToy left off, the new device is custom built for the PS3 and works as an accessory for voice, video chat and online gaming. It’s a pretty slick looking device as well. PlayStation say it’s designed specifically to work with the next generation of social gaming titles and new services being developed for PS3. Key features of the PlayStation Eye include:
> 
> • A sophisticated microphone with the ability to reduce background noise and focus on the spoken word for smoother, more accurate speech recognition and transfer
> • The ability to capture videos and audio clips directly to your PS3’s hard disk drive
> ...



http://threespeech.com/blog/?p=393


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. April 2007)

*Ken Kutaragi tritt zurück*



> "Vater der PlayStation" legt Ämter nieder
> 
> Ken Kutaragi, Chairman und CEO von Sony Computer Entertainment, wird zurücktreten.
> 
> ...


http://www.gamepro.de/news/spiele/playstation/ken_kutaragi_tritt_zurueck/1300229/ken_kutaragi_tritt_zurueck.html


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. April 2007)

*AW: Playstation Eye Camera*


Hört sich nett an, mit dem riesen Micro sieht die Kamera allerdings etwas seltsam aus ^^
HD wäre wohl auch zu viel verlangt gewesen bzw. muss das ja noch bezahlbar sein ^^

Die Film-Erstell-Software ist ja nett, aber ich finde es schade, dass man die Videos nicht auch außerhalb des Programmes speichern kann (um sie z.B. auf einen USB-Stick zu ziehen).

Die Kameraspiele sehen auch nett aus, z.B. diese Eye of Judgement, bei dem die echten Spielkarten durch einen Code von der Kamera erkannt werden und scheinbar dann z.B. das jeweilige Monster auf der Hand mit der Karte steht.
Allerdings finde ich solche Kartenspielen nicht wirklich reizend 

Ich würde lieber mal was fertiges zum PS3-Eyetoy sehen, das würde ich mir sogar frühzeitig kaufen wenn die Kamera ja schon im Sommer erscheint.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. April 2007)

*Gothic auf PS3/360?*

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/content_page.php?aid=24576

Ui, ich höre jetzt schon den Aufschrei hier im Forum, wenn Gothic 4 auch auf 360 und PS3 erscheint. Naja, vielleicht hat dann die PC-Version weniger Bugs 




off-topic: Demo zu Ninja Gaiden Sigma ist im japanischen Playstation-Store heute erschienen *zocken geh*


----------



## McDrake (26. April 2007)

*AW: Gothic auf PS3/360?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.04.2007 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> off-topic: Demo zu Ninja Gaiden Sigma ist im japanischen Playstation-Store heute erschienen *zocken geh*



Erzähl dann wies ist.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. April 2007)

*AW: Gothic auf PS3/360?*



			
				McDrake am 26.04.2007 22:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 26.04.2007 21:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mach dir nen Japan Account und lade es  oder nen US-Profil, da soll es nämlich morgen zusammen mit ner Virtua Tennis 3 Demo kommen.

Ok, dann doch ein "Review":
Sehr nett. Sieht hübsch aus (und ist in 1080p *mich persönlich immer freut*   ), scheinbar sogar was freizuspielen (ich scheiterte am Endgegner ^^) und komplett in Englisch (auch Ton!).
Hatte die Serie noch nie gespielt, ist aber auch nichts was ich unbedingt kaufen müsste. Erinnert etwas an Genji, spielt sich aber imo besser. An den Wänden rumrennen/springen, schnetzeln usw. macht schon Spaß, aber da warte ich doch lieber auf Heavenly Sword. Grafik ist wie gesagt sehr nett, aber ist ja quasi ein erweiterter Port der Xbox1-Version. Das merkt man imo daran, dass ich mir von nem Level nun mehr wünsche als bloßes hübsches Aussehen. Man kann halt wenig kaputtmachen etc. (Holzhäuser mit Papiertüren die dann vorsichtig aufgemacht werden  ), fühlt sich dann irgendwie "steril" an.
So gut dann die Präsentation auch ist, man hat dieses "das wäre außer der Grafik auf der alten Gen möglich gewesen" Gefühl - was ja in dem Fall auch wirklich so ist ^^


Naja, die Demo ist 1gb groß und gratis, das reicht schon 
Im Gegensatz zur Baseball 07 Demo macht sie mir auch wirklich Spaß  und ist für eine Demo ziemlich umfangreich (man kann auch gleich 5 verschiedene Waffen wählen, mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade etc.)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. April 2007)

*Japanzahlen vom 16 bis 22.04*

*Hardwarezahlen Japan*

```
akt. Woche	letzte Woche
DSL	172.359		133.325
Wii	77.913		75.759
PSP	29.459		24.850
PS2	11.398		12.872
PS3	11.000		11.948
X360	2.307		2.900
GBASP	860		654
GBM	449		617
GC	266		167
DS	81		146
GBA	55		26
```
consolewars.de


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (27. April 2007)

*AW: Japanzahlen vom 16 bis 22.04*

wieso kann sony es nicht möglich machen das ich auf alle sony stores zugreifen kann ohne einen ausländischen account zu erstellen .. das wäre doch kein grosses problem. laut gamefront soll das ja irgednwann möglich sein aber wieso nicht sobald als möglich. auf der 360 funktioniert das problemlos ... denn der sony store us und jp hat immo mehr zu bieten als der eu . zumindest im moment ... 

solidus: du bist dir sicher das man mit nem zweiten us oder jp account den playsationstore der jeweiligen länder ansteuren kann ? wusste ich nicht ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. April 2007)

*AW: Japanzahlen vom 16 bis 22.04*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 27.04.2007 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso kann sony es nicht möglich machen das ich auf alle sony stores zugreifen kann ohne einen ausländischen account zu erstellen .. das wäre doch kein grosses problem. laut gamefront soll das ja irgednwann möglich sein aber wieso nicht sobald als möglich. auf der 360 funktioniert das problemlos ...


So problemlos ist bei der Box auch nicht. Meist gibt es zwar die Inhalte für alle Zocker, aber in manchen Fällen (z.B. fehlende Altersfreigaben oder Lizenzprobleme) eben auch nur für einige Länder. Da zählt dann, wie bei der PS3, das Land des Profils. Gerade bei Filmindustrie gibt es wohl große Hürden bei den Lizenzen.



> solidus: du bist dir sicher das man mit nem zweiten us oder jp account den playsationstore der jeweiligen länder ansteuren kann ? wusste ich nicht ...


So ist es aber. Wenn in deinem Profil USA angegeben bist, dann wirst du zu dem entsprechenden Shop weiter geleitet. Ist wie bei Webseiten, die z.B. an der Browsersprache das Land erkennen und entsprechend weiterleiten.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. April 2007)

*AW: Japanzahlen vom 16 bis 22.04*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.04.2007 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> > solidus: du bist dir sicher das man mit nem zweiten us oder jp account den playsationstore der jeweiligen länder ansteuren kann ? wusste ich nicht ...
> 
> 
> So ist es aber. Wenn in deinem Profil USA angegeben bist, dann wirst du zu dem entsprechenden Shop weiter geleitet. Ist wie bei Webseiten, die z.B. an der Browsersprache das Land erkennen und entsprechend weiterleiten.



Sonst hätte ich ja auch nicht die Demo schon zocken können ^^

über den/die Stores hab ich hier auch nen Thread gemacht, da stehen quasi auch schon alle Infos im ersten Post,


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2007)

*AW: Japanzahlen vom 16 bis 22.04*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.04.2007 07:39 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hardwarezahlen Japan*
> 
> ```
> akt. Woche	letzte Woche
> ...




noch krasser ist das verhältnis bei den softwarverkäufen :



> *DS 570.430
> PS2 345.709
> WII 270.157
> PSP 85.633
> ...



(letzte woche japan) 

ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob bei den wii zahlen schon paper mario dabei ist (alleine ca. 150.000), aber ich schätze mal schon (denn sports und play können das alleine ja nicht sein). 

man muss es so hart sagen - die ps3 spielt in japan (noch) absolut keine rolle, in keiner hinsicht. 

auch für die technikverrückten japaner, die hdtv beinahe schon seit  jahrzehnten kennen, stellt blu ray scheinbar überhaupt keinen kaufanreiz dar.

das hätt` ich jetzt zb auch nicht gedacht, va da die ps3 in japan ja geradezu spottbillig ist ( unter 400 € für die 60 gb version ) .

vielleicht schauen die aber im allgemeinen weniger filme und zocken nur - keine ahnung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2007)

*Neue Infos zu "Endwar"*

Es gibt neue Infos zu "Tom Clancy's Endwar"


> # Directed by Michael de Plater (ehemals bei Creative Assembly - arbeitete an Total War)
> # Das Spiel ist durch Madden inspiriert (???)
> # Es wird keine explizite Single- oder Multiplayermodes geben, sondern nur eine globale Kampagnenmap für beide Spieltypen.
> # Es gibt drei Fraktionen: : U.S. Joint Strike Force, European Enforcers und Russian Spetsnaz
> ...


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=6396


----------



## Bonkic (3. Mai 2007)

*LucasArts kündigt Fracture an*



> LucasArts und Day 1 Studios geben die Entwicklung von Fracture (PS3, Xbox 360) bekannt. In dem Shooter kämpfen kybernetisch verbesserte Soldaten im Jahr 2161 gegen genetisch veränderte Krieger: Das Verformen der Schlachtfelder und des Terrains stehen bei den Gefechten im Mittelpunkt.
> 
> Der Spieler ist Mason Briggs, der auf Seiten der Atlantischen Allianz steht. Sie befürwortet kybernetische Verbesserungen. Im Duell gegen die Pazifik-Armee setzt man die Next Generation-Technologie 'Terrain Deformation' ein, mit der sich die umliegende Landschaft zum strategischen Vorteil verformen lässt.
> 
> Eine geworfene tektonische Granate errichtet Hügel, über die man in neue Gebiete kommt. Mit der Vortex Granate erzeugt man einen Tornado aus Steinen und Dreck, der in der Nähe stehende Feinde verschluckt. Ein spezieller Raketenwerfer höhlt den Boden aus, so dass man unter einer Schutzmauer hindurchkommt. Release: Sommer 2008 (USA)



_gamefront_ (hier gibts auch bilder und `nen trailer)


----------



## Bonkic (3. Mai 2007)

*[GTA 4] XBox 360 schränkt (angeblich) die Entwickler ein*

das "angeblich" im titel stammt natürlich von mir, kann sich jeder selbst seinen teil denken.
aber dass die dvd angeblich zu "klein" sein sollte, halte ich für ausgemachten blödsinn.
dass allerdings eine hdd von vorteil sein könnte, halte ich für glaubwürdig - oder vielmehr logisch. 



> Hardcore-Fanboys haben jetzt sicher etwas zum Feiern, denn die Xbox 360 ist schlechter als die Playstation 3. Zumindest deuten dies die Entwickler von Rockstar Games an, denn Microsofts Konsole ist dafür verantwortlich, dass man bei der Produktion von GTA IV wohl Kompromisse eingehen muss.
> 
> Allerdings ist nicht die Leistungsfähigkeit der Xbox 360 dafür verantwortlich, sondern die Tatsache, dass nicht alle Xbox 360 - Konsolen eine Festplatte besitzen (Core-Version) und dies bei der Entwicklung von GTA IV berücksichtigt werden muss. Hinzu kommt die Tatsache, dass die Spieldaten auf DVD gespeichert werden müssen, was zu einer weiteren Einschränkung führt. Auf eine Playstation 3 - Blu-ray-Disc passt schließlich deutlich mehr.
> 
> Derzeit sucht Rockstar Games noch nach Wegen, wie man diese Probleme lösen kann. Rockstars "Creative Vice President" Dan Houser relativiert allerdings die eigenen Aussagen. So haben beide Konsolen ihre individuellen Vor- und Nachteile, die bei GTA IV beachtet werden müssen.



_demonews_


----------



## Blue_Ace (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: [GTA 4] XBox 360 schränkt (angeblich) die Entwickler ein*



			
				Bonkic am 03.05.2007 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> das "angeblich" im titel stammt natürlich von mir, kann sich jeder selbst seinen teil denken.
> aber dass die dvd angeblich zu "klein" sein sollte, halte ich für ausgemachten blödsinn.
> dass allerdings eine hdd von vorteil sein könnte, halte ich für glaubwürdig - oder vielmehr logisch.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie ist die News von Demonnews falsch formuliert. Das es für die Entwickler eine Herausforderung ist gleichzeitig für PS3 und Xbox 360 zu Entwickeln dürfte klar sein. Daraus aber schon herauszuleiten das eine Konsole besser ist als die andere wäre fast schon schwarzmalerei. Das die Festplatte bei Xbox 360 Pflicht wird wurde am Anfang auch schon erwähnt und viele Core-Besitzer haben bestimmt schon eine nachgerüstet. Der Nachteil der DVD ist gegeben, die PS3 kann aber mit ihrer Blu-ray-Disc auch nicht großartig Punkten. Auf den Papier mehr Speicherplatz wird der durch die schwache Übertragungsrate mit  unkomprimierte Daten sinnlos verbraucht. Bei Oblivion wurden einige Daten mehrmals auf Blu-Ray gepresst um die Ladezeiten zu verkürzen. 

Also jede Konsole hat seine Vor-/Nachteile aber bisher ist keine besser als die andere.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: [GTA 4] XBox 360 schränkt (angeblich) die Entwickler ein*



			
				Blue_Ace am 03.05.2007 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Daraus aber schon herauszuleiten das eine Konsole besser ist als die andere wäre fast schon schwarzmalerei.


Im I-Net Zeitalter kommt ja dann in vielen Fällen noch dazu, dass einfach nur was übernommen wird oder gar nur der Sinn in etwa wiedergegeben wird.

Im Original heißt es:


> During an interview with our partners in crime at Official PlayStation Magazine, Rockstar's creative vice president Dan Houser was asked: "On PS3 you've got a guarantee that every machine is going to have a hard-drive and, with Blu-ray, you've got plenty of storage, whereas on Xbox 360 there's no guarantee of a hard-drive and you're working with the DVD format. Does that create limitations?" To which he replied, "Yep."
> 
> He continued, "To be honest with you we haven't solved all those riddles yet." The difficulties aren't limited to working on Microsoft's box, as Houser explains that "both have enormous challenges" and that "*both have their own particular pleasures and pains*".



http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=163233


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Mai 2007)

*Splinter Cell: Conviction angekündigt*



> Ubisoft und EA haben eine große Gemeinsamkeit: Beide Spielehersteller schlachten ihre bekannten Marken fleißig aus. Und es scheint, als hätte Ubisoft schon wieder Pläne für eine neue Splinter Cell-Episode.
> 
> Die finnische Zeitschrift Pelaaja stellt in ihrer aktuellen Ausgabe das Spiel Splinter Cell: Conviction etwas genauer vor. Dabei soll es sich um den nächsten Teil der bekannten Stealth-Action-Reihe handeln. Erneut wird man in die Rolle des guten alten Sam Fisher schlüpfen. Sam hat eigentlich die Organisation Third Echelon verlassen, allerdings bittet ihn eine junge Frau mit dem Namen Anna Grimsdottir um Hilfe. Um sie aus einer misslichen Lage zu befreien, fängt er bei seinem ehemaligen Brötchengeber wieder an. Doch einiges scheint beim ersten Auftrag schief zu laufen: Er erhält falsche Ausrüstung und Informationen, ebenfalls findet er heraus, dass etwas mit Third Echelon bzw. den Chefs nicht stimmt. Prompt wird er selbst zu einem Gejagten auf der Flucht...
> 
> Konkrete Details zu Splinter Cell: Conviction wurden von Ubisoft noch nicht verraten, doch ist in Kürze mit genauen Angaben zu rechnen. Einigen Meldungen zufolge soll das Spiel nur für PC und Xbox 360 erscheinen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.demonews.de/kurznachrichten/index.php?shortnews=12404


----------



## Blue_Ace (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction angekündigt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.05.2007 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ubisoft und EA haben eine große Gemeinsamkeit: Beide Spielehersteller schlachten ihre bekannten Marken fleißig aus. Und es scheint, als hätte Ubisoft schon wieder Pläne für eine neue Splinter Cell-Episode.
> >
> > Die finnische Zeitschrift Pelaaja stellt in ihrer aktuellen Ausgabe das Spiel Splinter Cell: Conviction etwas genauer vor. Dabei soll es sich um den nächsten Teil der bekannten Stealth-Action-Reihe handeln. Erneut wird man in die Rolle des guten alten Sam Fisher schlüpfen. Sam hat eigentlich die Organisation Third Echelon verlassen, allerdings bittet ihn eine junge Frau mit dem Namen Anna Grimsdottir um Hilfe. Um sie aus einer misslichen Lage zu befreien, fängt er bei seinem ehemaligen Brötchengeber wieder an. Doch einiges scheint beim ersten Auftrag schief zu laufen: Er erhält falsche Ausrüstung und Informationen, ebenfalls findet er heraus, dass etwas mit Third Echelon bzw. den Chefs nicht stimmt. Prompt wird er selbst zu einem Gejagten auf der Flucht...
> >
> ...



War das neue Splinter Cell nicht exklusiv für Xbox 360 angedacht? Bei einem Event von Microsoft im letztden Jahr (glaub war in Barcelona) wurde propagiert das Ubisoft exklusiv für 360 ein Splinter Cell entwickelt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Splinter Cell: Conviction angekündigt*



			
				Blue_Ace am 03.05.2007 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> War das neue Splinter Cell nicht exklusiv für Xbox 360 angedacht? Bei einem Event von Microsoft im letztden Jahr (glaub war in Barcelona) wurde propagiert das Ubisoft exklusiv für 360 ein Splinter Cell entwickelt.



Nö. War schon damals "nur" (Wobei die Frage eher ist wie lange) für PC und 360 angekündigt,


> Ubisoft gab auf dem X06 Event in Barcelona bekannt, dass die Marke Splinter Cell künftig nur noch auf der Xbox 360 und dem PC vermarktet wird.


http://www.gamepro.de/news/spiele/xbox360/action-adventure/splinter_cell/1297190/splinter_cell.html


----------



## Bonkic (3. Mai 2007)

*Neue Japan Zahlen*



> *1. Nintendo DS Lite - 172.359 Exemplare
> 2. Wii - 77.913 Exemplare
> 3. PSP - 29.459 Exemplare
> 4. PlayStation 2 - 11.398 Exemplare
> 5. PlayStation 3 - 11.000 Exemplare*


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: [GTA 4] XBox 360 schränkt (angeblich) die Entwickler ein*



			
				Bonkic am 03.05.2007 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> aber dass die dvd angeblich zu "klein" sein sollte, halte ich für ausgemachten blödsinn.



Wieso, Blue Dragon braucht sogar 3 DVDs auf der 360.

Je nach Spielinhalt kann man nicht unendlich komprimieren.
Man muss sich nur mal anschauen wie viel bei GTA SA der Sound-Ordner auf der (PS2)-DVD (hatte imo bereits die vollen 4,7gb der DVD) belegt, ist quasi der Hauptteil.
Dabei war da noch die Qualität zurückgeschraubt, z.B. die Sprüche der Passanten waren sehr schlecht in der Qualität (was aber eben Platz bringt).
Das Spiel selbst wird natürlich auch nicht kleiner.
Spiele mit vielen Sequenzen (auch wenn diese mit der Engine berechnet werden) brauchen auch viel.

Kommt aber eben auch auf den Entwickler und das Spiel an, Oblivion ist jetzt auch nicht gerade gering im Umfang. Aber es können nur die Entwickler wissen warum das auf die DVD passt (ist das eigentlich eine Doppel-Layer, also 9gb?)


----------



## Blue_Ace (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: [GTA 4] XBox 360 schränkt (angeblich) die Entwickler ein*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 03.05.2007 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 03.05.2007 10:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oblivion hatte wenn ich mich nicht irre auch (nur) 4.2 GB Speicher benutzt. Auf der Festplatte brauchte es glaub ich auch nicht mehr als 6 GB. 

Zu Blue Dragoon: 3 DVDs ist viel, aber Resistance: Fall of Man hatte auf einer Blu-Ray rund 17GB benutzt bei max. 25 GB Single Layer (laut Wiki). Ein Final Fantasy bräuchte dann schon die Double Layer (50GB) die dann auch noch teuerer sind als wahrscheinlich die 3 DVDs zusammen. Verstehe aber deine Aussage zu GTA, das komprimieren auch Nachteile hat.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: [GTA 4] XBox 360 schränkt (angeblich) die Entwickler ein*



			
				Blue_Ace am 03.05.2007 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> aber Resistance: Fall of Man hatte auf einer Blu-Ray rund 17GB benutzt bei max. 25 GB Single Layer (laut Wiki).



allerdings soll ein grossteil dieser 17 gb reiner datenmüll oder sonstwie überflüssig sein.


----------



## Blue_Ace (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: [GTA 4] XBox 360 schränkt (angeblich) die Entwickler ein*



			
				Bonkic am 03.05.2007 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 03.05.2007 23:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie oben mal geschrieben soll die Übertragungsrate von Blu-Ray  zu Prozessor (oder so) zu niedrig sein weshalb viele Daten mehrfachkopiert werden und auf der Blu-Ray verteilt werden. So hieß es mal bei Oblivion PS3 Version. Darum wird die Blu-Ray für Sony auch kein allzu großer Vorteil sein.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: [GTA 4] XBox 360 schränkt (angeblich) die Entwickler ein*



			
				Bonkic am 03.05.2007 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 03.05.2007 23:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das war imo bei einem anderen Spiel.
Resistance hat so "viel", weil alle Sprachversionen drauf sind.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Mai 2007)

*MS reagiert auf "illegale Downloads" und Fake-Account mit dem Mai-Update*

Boris hat in seinem Blog (inzwischen wieder der Beitrag wieder gelöscht) was zum kommenden Mai-Update für die 360 geschrieben. An Hand der IP-Adresse und des Profils soll dann entschieden werden welche Inhalte man auf dem Marktplatz zu sehen bekommt.



> Obwohl es eigentlich gar nicht möglich sein sollte, ist es kein Geheimnis, daß es seit dem Launch der Xbox 360 Tricks gab, um sich einen Xbox-Live-Account für ein anderes Land anzulegen, als das, in den man wohnt. Der Sinn der Sache ist natürlich, an Inhalte heranzukommen, die auf dem deutschen Marktplatz nicht angeboten werden dürfen.
> 
> Ich erwähne an dieser Stelle gerne nochmal, daß das von Xbox Live nie unterstützt wurde und es gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen des Dienstes verstößt. Wer sich einen Xbox Live Account anlegt, willigt in die Nutzungsbestimmungen ein, die unter anderem vorschreiben, das man seine korrekte Adresse angibt. Aber aus der Sache will jetzt niemand einen Strick drehen.
> 
> ...



Schon bescheiden, dass MS nicht das schafft, was jeder Pornoanbieter hierzulande im Onlinebereich anbieten kann. (



Spoiler



Nein, damit sind keine Porns gemeint, sondern ein gesicherter 18ner-Zugang.


)


----------



## Blue_Ace (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: MS reagiert auf "illegale Downloads" und Fake-Account mit dem Mai-Update*



> Ich find das echt bescheuert. Wieso wehrt sich Microsoft nicht?
> 
> Das hat nichts mit “wehren” zu tun, sondern mit Lizenzen und Gesetzen.



Schon bescheiden, dass MS nicht das schafft, was jeder Pornoanbieter hierzulande im Onlinebereich anbieten kann. (



Spoiler



Nein, damit sind keine Porns gemeint, sondern ein gesicherter 18ner-Zugang.[/quote]

Gute Frage, ganz einfach wäre es doch ein indiziertes Spiel welches von Account A gespielt wird, nachfolgenden Downloadcontents für diesen Account A freizuschalten. Technisch wäre das doch möglich. 

Glaub auch nicht, sollte es so krass für Deutsche Erwachsene kommen, das dieses von jeden Deutschen Spieler geduldet wird. Ich persönlich würde mir überlegen weiter eine Xbox 360 zu besitzen oder sie nicht doch zu verkaufen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: MS reagiert auf "illegale Downloads" und Fake-Account mit dem Mai-Update*



			
				Blue_Ace am 04.05.2007 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Frage, ganz einfach wäre es doch ein indiziertes Spiel welches von Account A gespielt wird, nachfolgenden Downloadcontents für diesen Account A freizuschalten. Technisch wäre das doch möglich.


Technisch wäre es ganz sicherlich leicht was zu impelentieren. Gibt ja die unterschiedlichsten Möglichkeiten.



> Glaub auch nicht, sollte es so krass für Deutsche Erwachsene kommen, das dieses von jeden Deutschen Spieler geduldet wird. Ich persönlich würde mir überlegen weiter eine Xbox 360 zu besitzen oder sie nicht doch zu verkaufen.


"Dulden" ist so eine Sache. Was will man da als Nutzer schon machen? (Außer nicht nutzen) Bei der eher geringen Userbase in Deutschland geht MS so etwas doch am Allerwertesten vorbei. MS fährt zwar jetzt "schwere Geschütze" auf, aber im Prinzip geht es doch um mehr als nur Xbox-Downloads. Beim Wii spielen Downloads noch keine große Rolle, aber bei der PS 3 wird ja auch noch stärker auf dem Onlineangebot gefiltert. Da stellt sich dann auch die Frage, wie Sony reagieren wird. (Noch kann man es ja leicht umgehen). Und auch muss man sich auch mit den Gedanken beschäftigen, wie so etwas in Zukunft aussehen wird. Egal ob nun Konsole oder PC, die Entwicklung geht in Richtung Onlinedistribution.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: MS reagiert auf "illegale Downloads" und Fake-Account mit dem Mai-Update*

ich bin nicht so furchtbar vertraut mit microsofts online dienst, deshalb eine vielleicht etwas dümmliche frage : 

mal angenommen es gäbe zusatzinhalte für ein deutsches ab 18 - nicht indiziertes - spiel.
kann ich den kram denn momentan über einen dt. account beziehen ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: MS reagiert auf "illegale Downloads" und Fake-Account mit dem Mai-Update*



			
				Bonkic am 04.05.2007 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin nicht so furchtbar vertraut mit microsofts online dienst, deshalb eine vielleicht etwas dümmliche frage :
> 
> mal angenommen es gäbe zusatzinhalte für ein deutsches ab 18 - nicht indiziertes - spiel.
> kann ich den kram denn momentan über einen dt. account beziehen ?


Ja. Demos, Erweiterungen, etc. zu Spielen mit USK Freigabe kann man problemlos erwerben.

Der 8 Jahre alte Ben kann sich also beispielsweise bei Gameware.at ein ungeschnittenes Call of Duty kaufen, käuft sich im MM einige MS Points und investiert die dann in neue Maps für "mehr" Spaß im MP gegen den Rest der Welt.
Wenn sich aber der 30 Jahre alte Lukas nach einer Altersverifizierung im geschützten Onlinebreich bei Okaysoft ein indiziertes Spiel bestellt, 2,5€ extra für die eigenhändige Zustellung zahlt und das Paket selbst in Empfang nehmen muss, der kann nicht einen Download zu seinem Spiel finden.
Das ist Jugendschutz.


----------



## Blue_Ace (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: MS reagiert auf "illegale Downloads" und Fake-Account mit dem Mai-Update*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.05.2007 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 04.05.2007 11:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man soll aber noch hinzufügen das die Box einen Software-Jugendschutz besitzt, welchen z.B. Eltern einsetzen können um den Kindern, Jugendlichen einen Riegel vorzuschieben. 

Im Grunde aber auch nur Alibi, überwiegend wird die Xbox 360 von Hardcorezocker oder Erwachsene gespielt. Für Kinder gibts bis auf die Games von RARE noch nix und für Jugendliche die in die Schule gehen ist denk ich mal die PS2 auch noch erste Wahl.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: MS reagiert auf "illegale Downloads" und Fake-Account mit dem Mai-Update*



			
				Blue_Ace am 04.05.2007 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Man soll aber noch hinzufügen das die Box einen Software-Jugendschutz besitzt, welchen z.B. Eltern einsetzen können um den Kindern, Jugendlichen einen Riegel vorzuschieben.


Sicherlich. Genauso wie sich die Eltern - egal ob nun mit Schutzsoftware oder ohne - darum kümmern sollten, was der Nachwuchs so spielt, kauft, etc.

Wenn Eltern den "Schutz" aktivieren, dann würde ich den Meisten davon sogar unterstellen, dass sie zumindest ab und zu mal schauen, was da gespielt wird. Wenn es ihnen nämlich egal wäre, dann hätte sie wohl auch nix eingestellt.


----------



## Blue_Ace (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: MS reagiert auf "illegale Downloads" und Fake-Account mit dem Mai-Update*

Zur Account-Neureglung der Xbox 360 gehts zurzeit in vielen Foren hoch her. Unter www.xboxdreisechzig.de spricht ein MS-Jünger. 

Sieht wohl so aus als ob Käufer von indizierten Titel selber schuld sind und einfach pech haben, schließlich bot Microsoft die Titel nicht in Deutschland an. Auf eine Wende darf man so schnell oder überhaupt wohl nicht hoffen. 

Meiner Meinung nach wird die Deutsche Rechtssprechung zu sehr damit kritisiert, es ist eher wahrscheinlich das Lizenzgeber (Filmindustrie) auf MS druck ausübten. 

Ein schlechter Zug von MS, hätte man auch anders für beide Seiten zufriedenstellend lösen können.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Mai 2007)

*Produktionskosten : 360 Elite vs. PS 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iceman (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: MS reagiert auf "illegale Downloads" und Fake-Account mit dem Mai-Update*



			
				Blue_Ace am 05.05.2007 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht wohl so aus als ob Käufer von indizierten Titel selber schuld sind und einfach pech haben, schließlich bot Microsoft die Titel nicht in Deutschland an. Auf eine Wende darf man so schnell oder überhaupt wohl nicht hoffen.



Ne Wende im Bezug auf indizierte Titel wird wohl erst möglich wenn die unsinnige Rechtsprechung hier im Lande geändert wird. Und damit rechne ich nicht in naher Zukunft.



			
				Blue_Ace am 05.05.2007 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach wird die Deutsche Rechtssprechung zu sehr damit kritisiert, es ist eher wahrscheinlich das Lizenzgeber (Filmindustrie) auf MS druck ausübten.



Das ist natürlich ein Mitgrund. Die Rechteinhaber wollen nunmal häufiger die Sachen die in den Staaten bereits Monate alt sind hier noch für neu verkaufen. Gefällt mir auch nicht sonderlich, aber vom Herunterladen von Trailern/Serien oder ähnlichem über die Xbox halte ich sowieso nicht viel, darum ist mir das relativ egal. Das mit den indizierten Spielen betrifft mich aber direkt.



			
				Blue_Ace am 05.05.2007 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein schlechter Zug von MS, hätte man auch anders für beide Seiten zufriedenstellend lösen können.



Ja, aber unter deutlich höherem Aufwand für beide Seiten. Im Endeffekt müsste Microsoft, um sich abzusichern, eine Altersüberprüfung für Xbox Live Accounts anbieten. Das aufzubauen kostet schon nen bisschen Geld. Dazu wäre es eventuell nötig die Accounts auf der Konsole gesondert zu sichern (ein Passwort beim Start oder ähnliches), damit unberechtigte Nutzer nicht auf die Inhalte zugreifen kann.

Natürlich hätte Microsoft das besser regeln können, aber diese Investition scheint es, für die eher geringe Anzahl indizierter Titel, nicht Wert zu sein. Ich seh es so: Wenn wir nicht so bescheuerte Jugendschutzgesetze hätten wäre der ganze Schwachsinn nicht nötig, dementsprechend darf man imo schon den schwarzen Peter den deutschen Gesetzen zuschieben.


----------



## Iceman (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Produktionskosten : 360 Elite vs. PS 3*



			
				Bonkic am 07.05.2007 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt mir etwas komisch vor. Was sind "Other Components"? Und warum soll der Zusammenbau der PS3 so viel teurer sein als der der Xbox? Und warum ist die (größere) Festplatte der Elite teurer als die der PS3?

Aber das die Elite in der Herstellung deutlich günstiger ist als die PS3 ist klar, allerdings sollte man bei solchen Aufstellungen nie vergessen, dass da noch Verpackung/Controller/Handbücher/Lagerung/Transport etc. draufkommen.


----------



## HanFred (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Produktionskosten : 360 Elite vs. PS 3*



			
				Iceman am 07.05.2007 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt mir etwas komisch vor. Was sind "Other Components"?


z.b. HDMI.


----------



## Iceman (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Produktionskosten : 360 Elite vs. PS 3*



			
				HanFred am 07.05.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 07.05.2007 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HDMI kanns nicht sein, die Elite hat doch auch einen HDMI Ausgang.


----------



## HanFred (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Produktionskosten : 360 Elite vs. PS 3*



			
				Iceman am 07.05.2007 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> HDMI kanns nicht sein, die Elite hat doch auch einen HDMI Ausgang.


auch 1.3?


----------



## Iceman (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Produktionskosten : 360 Elite vs. PS 3*



			
				HanFred am 07.05.2007 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 07.05.2007 15:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.2 afaik.

Aber ich bezweifle, dass der Preisunterschied hoch ist.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Produktionskosten : 360 Elite vs. PS 3*



			
				Iceman am 07.05.2007 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 07.05.2007 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dinge wie HDMI 1.3 (die PS3 ist eines der ersten Geräte überhaupt, in Europa gibt es imo noch nicht mal einen HDTV mit 1.3) sammeln sich aber und führen zu den 150$ Extra-Kosten. Wenn die Kartenunterstützung (SD usw.) nicht schon im Gehäuse mitgerechnet werden, ist das auch noch ein Teil dieser Kategorie.

Die anderen Punkte sind aber klar, Cell und Blu-Ray sind natürlich eine ganze Ecke teurer.


In Relation mit den PS3-Produktionskosten bekommt man als Erstkäufer eben am meisten fürs Geld  *g*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Produktionskosten : 360 Elite vs. PS 3*

Trotzdem ist die Liste doch eher merkwürdig. So etwas kann sich nun jeder auch selber ausdenken.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Produktionskosten : 360 Elite vs. PS 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.05.2007 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem ist die Liste doch eher merkwürdig. So etwas kann sich nun jeder auch selber ausdenken.


naja, basiert eben auf den Daten von iSuppli.
100% exakt muss das nicht sein, aber die wissen immerhin wie viel die ganzen Bauteile in der Produktion wert sind (nur wohl eben auf dem Markt bezogen, die Bücher der Sony/MS-Fabriken werden die jetzt nicht durchgeblättert haben ^^).

Etwas verwunderlich ist ja nur die teurere, aber kleinere PS3-Festplatte. Ich weiß aber nicht welches Modell in der 360 steckt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Mai 2007)

*Neues Square-Enix RPG The Last Remnant*



> Erste Infos und Bilder zu The Last Remnant von Square Enix
> 
> 08.05.07 - Ruliweb zeigt erste Bilder zum Rollenspiel The Last Remnant von Square Enix, das sich für Next Generation Konsolen in Arbeit befindet. Es ist der erste Titel, der die Unreal Engine 3 benutzt.
> 
> ...


Gamefront.de

Bilder / Scans der Xbox 360 und PS 3 Version


----------



## Blue_Ace (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neues Square-Enix RPG The Last Remnant*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.05.2007 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> > Erste Infos und Bilder zu The Last Remnant von Square Enix
> >
> > 08.05.07 - Ruliweb zeigt erste Bilder zum Rollenspiel The Last Remnant von Square Enix, das sich für Next Generation Konsolen in Arbeit befindet. Es ist der erste Titel, der die Unreal Engine 3 benutzt.
> >
> ...



Erinnert grafisch ein wenig nach Lost Odyssey, nur in bunter Aufmachung. Zu Lost Odyssey gibts auch neue News. Soll zu 70% fertiggestellt sein, das Kampfsystem soll so ablaufen das Charaktere 2 Reihen bilden. Die erste dient als Mauer, die zweite soll hauptsächlich aus Magiern bestehen die sehr stark im Spiel sein sollen. Alles weitere gibts hier:

-->  http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=52209


----------



## Iceman (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*

Das Xbox 360 Spring Update ist da und kann jetzt heruntergeladen werden.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Mai 2007)

*Japanverkäufe 23.-29.4.*



> *Wii 102.522
> PlayStation 3   12.791
> Xbox 360     3.162*


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Japanverkäufe 23.-29.4.*



			
				Bonkic am 09.05.2007 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Wii 102.522
> > PlayStation 3   12.791
> > Xbox 360     3.162*



Woha! PS3-Verkäufe um ca. 10% gestiegen!


----------



## McDrake (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Japanverkäufe 23.-29.4.*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.05.2007 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 09.05.2007 12:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ginge ja noch. Aber die PS2 schlägt sich immernoch wacker mit der PS3.
Btw: Hatten die da drüben Urlaub. Schau dir mal die DS-Lite-Zahlen an und dann die von der Vorwoche o.O

Nintendo DS Lite  255.971 zu 172.359  	

Aber je länger ich auch eine 360 habe, desto mehr wundert es mich, dass die Maschine dort einfach kein Bein auf den Boden kriegt. meine PS3 liegt zur Zeit brach.


----------



## Blue_Ace (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Japanverkäufe 23.-29.4.*



			
				McDrake am 09.05.2007 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 09.05.2007 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Als Japaner würd ich mir auch keine 360 holen. Verstehe die skepsis, gibt ja kaum vernünftige Spiele für die Japaner. Bisher gibts nur ein jRPG, keine Titel mit einer epischen Storyline und  abgefahrenen Ideen gibts ebenso kaum  für die  Xbox 360. Dagegen hat die PS2 ein dickes Spielepolster und die PS3 den Werbeeffekt der Vorgängerkonsole   Von Nintendo will ich gar nicht reden, sind zurzeit ein anderer Spielestern am Konsolenfirmament.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Japanverkäufe 23.-29.4.*



			
				McDrake am 09.05.2007 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber je länger ich auch eine 360 habe, desto mehr wundert es mich, dass die Maschine dort einfach kein Bein auf den Boden kriegt. meine PS3 liegt zur Zeit brach.



Wundert mich nicht so sehr 
Abgesehen von kulturellen Abneigungen trifft das meiste eben nicht so ganz den Geschmack der Japaner (aber genau wie die im Westen beliebtesten PS3-Titel).


MotorStorm und Resistance hab ich "durch", daher zocke im Singleplayer auch nicht mehr viel PS3.
Durch die regelmäßigen Forenmatches kommen die Titel aber noch online zum Zuge, bei Resistance zock ich außerdem noch den Coop mit Kumpels.

Allerdings habe ich auch ein wenig meine PS2-Sammlung vervollständigt...
GoW2 und FFXII hab ich durch. ICO, Okami und Legacy of Kain: Defiance warten aber noch... 

Die zock ich über PS3 da ich kein Komponentenkabel habe und es daher auf meinem HDTV über HDMI besser aussieht als über die PS2.

Übrigens: Seit dem 1.7 Update kann man viele (alle?) USB-Adapter für PS2-Pads verwenden, die eigentlich für den PC gedacht sind. Meinen hab ich z.B. für 8€ gekauft, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, da man dann als PS2-Vorbesitzer mehr Gamepads für die PS3 hat und bei PS2-Spielen wieder Rumble.


Eine Empfehlung gäbe ich bei der Gelegenheit außerdem noch für Tekken 5: DC.
Kostet diesen Monat noch 10€ und gibt es seit neuesten auch im deutschen Store (ab16 und nur über ein Banner zu erreichen, quasi versteckt - Sony's Lösung für den Jugendschutz?  ).
Es ist zwar deutlich abgespeckt in Sachen Modi im Vergleich zu Tekken 5 auf der PS2, hat aber 3/4 Kämpfer (insgesamt dann sehr viele  ) und einige Areale mehr.
Grafisch (und inhaltlich) ist es im Prinzip also nun die Arcade-Version, kann ergo nicht mit echten PS3-Spielen mithalten. Sieht aber natürlich viel besser aus als die PS2-Variante - vor allem in 16:9 und 1080p!
Leider kein Online-MP sondern nur offline.
Witzigerweise übrigens kleiner als einige der PS3-Demos *g*


Wenn die 360 nochmal einen ordentlichen Preisfall hat (200€ für ne Premium wäre was für mich), werde ich aber auch nochmal schauen welche Titel exklusiv auf 360 sind/bleiben.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Japanverkäufe 23.-29.4.*



			
				McDrake am 09.05.2007 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ginge ja noch. Aber die PS2 schlägt sich immernoch wacker mit der PS3.



ganz übel siehts für sony bei den softwarezahlen aus.
in den top 30 sind 26 titel für nintendo konsolen vertreten und kein einziger (!) für die ps3.
in zahlen liegt hier momentan sogar die 360 vor der ps3 - und das in japan !



> Hatten die da drüben Urlaub. Schau dir mal die DS-Lite-Zahlen an und dann die von der Vorwoche o.O



in japan war die sog. golden week; mehrere feiertage am stück (oder so ähnlich).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Mai 2007)

*Condemned 2 angekündigt*



> EGA of America and SEGA Europe today announced Condemned 2: Bloodshot the next chapter in the terrifying series that began with the award-winning and critically-acclaimed Condemned. Featuring an all-new fighting mechanic and online multiplayer functionality, Condemned 2: Bloodshot is a first-person action thriller which immerses players in a world of psychological terror. Following a string of gruesome murders, players must use their deductive skills and brute force to track down sadistic serial killers.
> 
> Developed by the renowned Monolith Productions, creators of the original Condemned, Condemned 2: Bloodshot is due for release across Europe in early 2008 for the Xbox 360 videogame and entertainment from Microsoft and PLAYSTATION 3 computer entertainment system.
> 
> ...



consolewars.de

Da wird sich USK und BPjM aber freuen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Mai 2007)

*Universe at War: Earth Assault*

Und gleich noch eine Ankündigung von Sega.



> Universe at War: Earth Assault is set in the near-future when multiple factions from across the galaxy have come to Earth to wage epic warfare. Containing numerous features and customization options never-before-seen in the RTS genre, Universe at War: Earth Assault will create an exceptional strategy experience for single-player and especially multiplayer battles.
> 
> "Universe at War: Earth Assault will surpass the limits of what gamers expect to see in an RTS game," said Scott A. Steinberg, Vice President of Marketing, SEGA of America, Inc. "Petroglyph has a proven pedigree of critically acclaimed RTS title creation under its belt with team members that have worked on the original Command and Conquer and Command and Conquer: Red Alert. Universe at War: Earth Assault will be the culmination of years of development expertise in creating exciting and innovative RTS titles."
> 
> ...



consolewars.de

Naja, ob das wird. Ein RTS für PC und Konsole?


----------



## Blue_Ace (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Condemned 2 angekündigt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.05.2007 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> > EGA of America and SEGA Europe today announced Condemned 2: Bloodshot the next chapter in the terrifying series that began with the award-winning and critically-acclaimed Condemned. Featuring an all-new fighting mechanic and online multiplayer functionality, Condemned 2: Bloodshot is a first-person action thriller which immerses players in a world of psychological terror. Following a string of gruesome murders, players must use their deductive skills and brute force to track down sadistic serial killers.
> >
> > Developed by the renowned Monolith Productions, creators of the original Condemned, Condemned 2: Bloodshot is due for release across Europe in early 2008 for the Xbox 360 videogame and entertainment from Microsoft and PLAYSTATION 3 computer entertainment system.
> >
> ...



War ja nach dem Outro schon fast abzusehen. Vermisse aber eine PC Bestätigung oder Ankündigung.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Japanverkäufe 23.-29.4.*

belanglos, aber cool :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Mai 2007)

*Saints Row: Nachfolger & Japan-Zahlen (Hardware)*

Wirklich nettes Cover. 



> *Saints Row: Nachfolger bestätigt & Teil 1 für PS 3 eingestellt*
> THQ gibt bekannt, dass die Entwicklung von Saints Row für die PS3 eingestellt wurde, welche zuvor im Frühjahr 2007 erscheinen sollte. Stattdessen will man sich voll auf den Nachfolger konzentrieren, welcher 2008 für Xbox 360 und PS3 erscheinen wird. Entwickelt wird der Titel auch diesmal von Volition.





*Hardwarezahlen Japan: Vom 30.04 bis zum 06.05*

```
akt. Woche	letzte Woche
DSL	285.123		255.971
Wii	101.320		102.522
PSP	35.172		33.860
PS2	14.815		12.584
PS3	12.974		12.791
X360	3.205		3.162
GC	394		167
GBM	340		630
GBAS	302		495
DS	69		92
GBA	11		0
```

jeweils cw


----------



## McDrake (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Japanverkäufe 23.-29.4.*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.05.2007 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die 360 nochmal einen ordentlichen Preisfall hat (200€ für ne Premium wäre was für mich), werde ich aber auch nochmal schauen welche Titel exklusiv auf 360 sind/bleiben.



Ich hab die 360 auch nur ,weil ich sie Günstig von M$ bekam.
Hat sich für sie aber gelohnt.
ZZ empfehle ich eher die 360 als die PS3, weil ich sehe, was für Spiele erhältlich sind und wie die Releases in Zukunft aussehen.
Kein gutes Game-Marketing von Sony.. sehr trist.

Trotzdem verkaufen wir zur Zeit ca 5:1 PS3 gegenüber der 360


----------



## Bonkic (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Japanverkäufe 23.-29.4.*



			
				McDrake am 11.05.2007 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem verkaufen wir zur Zeit ca 5:1 PS3 gegenüber der 360




tatsächlich ?   
ist ja interessant.
könnte aber evtl. noch der "einführungs- boom" sein, oder ?


----------



## McDrake (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Japanverkäufe 23.-29.4.*



			
				Bonkic am 11.05.2007 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 11.05.2007 11:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist wohl anzunehmen.
Wer ne 360 wollte, hat längst eine. Darum wird die nicht mehr so gut verkauft.
Da wird wohl erst wieder ein Boom einkehren, wenn die Preise fallen sollten.. wenn.

// allgemein ist jetzt auch nicht so die Konsolensaison


----------



## Iceman (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*

Auf dem japanischen Xbox 360 Marktplatz ist eine Demo von Trusty Bell/Eternal Sonata aufgetaucht. Die Demo ist, mit englischer Spracheinstellung der Konsole, komplett in Englisch und macht imo nen super Eindruck. Wer sich also für RPGs interessiert sollte sich mal nen japanischen Account zulegen


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*



			
				Iceman am 15.05.2007 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem japanischen Xbox 360 Marktplatz ist eine Demo von Trusty Bell/Eternal Sonata aufgetaucht. Die Demo ist, mit englischer Spracheinstellung der Konsole, komplett in Englisch und macht imo nen super Eindruck. Wer sich also für RPGs interessiert sollte sich mal nen japanischen Account zulegen




auf das spiel bin ich schon länger gespannt.
die bilder und trailer machten ja auch schon einen super eindruck !

dummerweise hab ich keine 360 - vielleicht mal irgendwann.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*



			
				Iceman am 15.05.2007 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem japanischen Xbox 360 Marktplatz ist eine Demo von Trusty Bell/Eternal Sonata aufgetaucht. Die Demo ist, mit englischer Spracheinstellung der Konsole, komplett in Englisch und macht imo nen super Eindruck. Wer sich also für RPGs interessiert sollte sich mal nen japanischen Account zulegen



Ich dachte ausländische Accounts wurden jetzt unbrauchbar? So wird das aber nichts mit dem Jugendschutz, MS.  ^^


@ES: Finde es nicht so interessant, ist einfach nicht mein Stil. Teilweise aber traumhafte Umgebungen. Wenn, dann würde ich ja eh die PS3-Version kaufen (die es scheinbar gibt, wenn man der ESRB glauben darf).
Übrigens täusche ich mich oder hat das Dragon Quest Spin-off für Wii das gleiche Charakterdesign? :-o


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*

Lala Croft kommt auch für die Wii, wie CW heute vermeldet:





> Eidos hat heute eine Umsetzung von Tomb Raider Anniversary für Wii angekündigt. Das Spiel soll die Wii-Remote und den Nunchuck-Controller nutzen, um den Spielern einzigartige Möglichkeiten zu bieten, Lara zu steuern.


Jetzt muss nur noch Activision Call of Duty 4 ummünzen, und ich bin glücklich. ^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.05.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss nur noch Activision Call of Duty 4 ummünzen, und ich bin glücklich. ^^




da  muss ich grad mal was fragen :

lohnt sich cod 3 für wii ?
die tests waren ja teilweise eher ernüchternd.
aber das waren sie bei - dem meiner meinung nach - absolut geilen red steel ja auch (65 % im schnitt bei gamerankings - lächerlich !) .


----------



## McDrake (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 15.05.2007 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> lohnt sich cod 3 für wii ?
> die tests waren ja teilweise eher ernüchternd.
> aber das waren sie bei - dem meiner meinung nach - absolut geilen red steel ja auch (65 % im schnitt bei gamerankings - lächerlich !) .



Ich fand COD3 für Wii nicht schlecht.
Von der Steuerung her gefiels mir sogar besser als RedSteel.
Grafisch ists natürlich nicht so der bringer. Aber das Zielen mitder Wiimote geht ganz gut von der Hand.
Ein guter Test dazu:
http://www.gamepro.de/index.cfm?pid=271&pk=1299875


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 15.05.2007 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 15.05.2007 11:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also bei Wii-Spielen gilt imho: Fachmagazine sind für den Po. ABER deluxe. Einzig die N-Zone gibt hier noch die imho nachvollziehbarsten Noten. Wie die internationale Presse bei Red Steel damals Wertungen im Bereich von 40 - 70 % vergeben konnte, ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel. "Die Steuerung ist zu kompliziert", "der Inhalt ist doof".     
Also entweder habe ich überhaupt keinen Geschmack mehr, oder die Typen die getestet haben waren schlichtweg Deppen. Für mich war Red Steel das geilste Shooterlerlebnis in den letzten 3 Jahren. Tolle Musik, perfekte Synchronisation, satte Action, eine nachvollziehbare Geschichte (Freundin statt Welt retten, ist doch mal was anderes) und einfach dieses gewisse Feeling, mit der P99 in Gangstermanier durch die Gassen zu laufen, und die Gegner gezielt zu beseitigen. Klasse.

CoD3 ist imho ähnlich gut, und macht auch Spaß. Primär eben wegen der guten Steuerung, und sekundär wegen der toll inszenierten Schlachten mit vielen Figuren, Effekten und Wendungen. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht, und war für mich das erste einzig gute Call of Duty. Grafisch ganz klar eine graue Maus, aber wenn man wild mit dem Wii-Mote zielt, versucht Krauts intuitiv zu erledigen, und überall etwas explodiert, dann fällt die Optik wirklich nicht mehr störend auf. Mir hat es gefallen, und für eine Empfehlung reicht es auch. Muss aber sagen, dass ich das Spiel nur geliehen hatte. 60 Euro wäre es mir nicht wert gewesen, aber vielleicht bekommt man es mittlerweile auch schon etwas günstiger. Für 40 - 50 Euro imho eine gute Investition.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.05.2007 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Also entweder habe ich überhaupt keinen Geschmack mehr, oder die Typen die getestet haben waren schlichtweg Deppen.



ich tippe eher auf letzteres, denn mir gehts mit red steel genauso wie dir.
die steuerung ist nahezu perfekt, von angeblichen problemen beim "umdrehen" hab ich bspw rein gar nix gemerkt. 

keine ahunng, was die tester daran auszusetzen hatten: selbst die grafik fand ich eigentlich ziemlich ansprechend - ist mir wirklich ein rätsel, weshalb das spiel dermassen abgewatscht wurde.

vielleicht wurde ja auch ein online modus vermisst ?  :-o 




> CoD3 ist imho ähnlich gut, und macht auch Spaß. Primär eben wegen der guten Steuerung, und sekundär wegen der toll inszenierten Schlachten mit vielen Figuren, Effekten und Wendungen. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht, und war für mich das erste einzig gute Call of Duty. Grafisch ganz klar eine graue Maus, aber wenn man wild mit dem Wii-Mote zielt, versucht Krauts intuitiv zu erledigen, und überall etwas explodiert, dann fällt die Optik wirklich nicht mehr störend auf. Mir hat es gefallen, und für eine Empfehlung reicht es auch. Muss aber sagen, dass ich das Spiel nur geliehen hatte. 60 Euro wäre es mir nicht wert gewesen, aber vielleicht bekommt man es mittlerweile auch schon etwas günstiger. Für 40 - 50 Euro imho eine gute Investition.
> 
> Regards, eX!




sehr schön - danke !
werde ich mir dann demnächst zulegen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 15.05.2007 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahunng, was die tester daran auszusetzen hatten: selbst die grafik fand ich eigentlich ziemlich ansprechend - ist mir wirklich ein rätsel, weshalb das spiel dermassen abgewatscht wurde.
> 
> vielleicht wurde ja auch ein online modus vermisst ?  :-o


Da gab es einen Bug mit der Steuerung. Nicht unbedingt bei allen Spielern & Versionen, aber es gab ihn. Hab das Game daher nicht wirklich lange gespielt und war entsprechend auch nicht wirklich angetan. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja inzwischen eine fehlerfreie Version.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.05.2007 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.05.2007 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mh, also ich hatte die deutsche Fassung von CoD3 geliehen. Geruckelt hatte es teilweise, aber imho nicht mehr als bei einigen Leveln in Red Steel. Von unspielbaren Zuständen ist mir aber nichts aufgefallen. Das Ding war bei mir problemlos spielbar. Keine Ahnung was da Probleme gemacht haben könnte.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.05.2007 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.05.2007 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hatte noch von red steel gesprochen .   

die sache mit dem - angeblichen - cod bug war mir allerdings nicht bekannt.


----------



## Iceman (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.05.2007 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte ausländische Accounts wurden jetzt unbrauchbar? So wird das aber nichts mit dem Jugendschutz, MS.  ^^



Laut DocBobo ist das ja ne Serverseitige Einstellung und die Downloads sollen nach und nach umgestellt werden so dass man nicht mehr an die entsprechenden Inhalte kommt. Scheint aber bisher wenig zu wirken, bei der Blacksite Demo musste man die Konsole auf Englisch stellen und schon konnte man sie herunterladen und bei Eternal Sonata wars auch kein Problem.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.05.2007 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> @ES: Finde es nicht so interessant, ist einfach nicht mein Stil.



Ich finde grad den Stil Hammer, die gesamte Grafik des Spieles ist einfach genial imo.

Zum Thema:
Sind auf dem deutschen Marktplatz 2 neue Demos erschienen: Fluch der Karibik 3 und Viva Pinata. Letztere Demo konnte man bereits seit Monaten vom US Marktplatz laden...


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*



			
				Iceman am 15.05.2007 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde grad den Stil Hammer, die gesamte Grafik des Spieles ist einfach genial imo.




genau meine meinung -hier gibts ein video zu trusty bell :

http://xboxyde.com/leech_3823_en.html


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 15.05.2007 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 15.05.2007 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich ja angesehen, aber das Charakter-Design ist mir ne Ecke zu sehr kindliches Anime.
Dragon Quest 8 ist mir da schon zu viel.

Umgebungen etc. sehen da aber schon nett aus.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Mai 2007)

*vermischte News*

*Prince of Persia Classic*


> ordan Mechners Original aus dem Jahr 1989 wird neu aufgelegt
> 
> Düsseldorf, 15. Mai 2007  Ubisoft, einer der weltweit größten Publisher und Hersteller für Computer- und Videospiele, kündigte heute die Veröffentlichung von Prince of Persia Classic am 30. Mai 2007 für Xbox LIVE Arcade an. Der Titel ist ein Remake des legendären Klassikers aus dem Jahr 1989, der als der Urvater des Plattform-Genres schlechthin gilt. Die Neuauflage besticht wie das Original durch komplexes Leveldesign, spannende Schwertkämpfe, knifflige Rätsel und eine mitreißende Geschichte. Zusätzlich erstrahlt das Spiel durch Charakterdesign, Animation, Grafik und Lichteffekte in einem völlig neuen Licht und gewinnt so eine fast dreidimensionale Tiefe. Die Entwickler von Gameloft fügten neue Fallen, Rätsel und Gegner hinzu, um eine völlig neue Spielerfahrung zu schaffen. Prince of Persia Classic für Xbox LIVE Arcade wurde von der USK ab 12 Jahren freigegeben und wird 800 Punkte kosten.
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


consolewars.de
Interview, weitere Screens und ein Video zum Titel auf IGN


*Halo 3 - Termin: Beta startet heute - Release am 26. September*


> 16. Mai 2007 - "Halo 3" kommt am 26. September in den europäischen Handel und läutet damit die dritte und letzte Runde im Kampf gegen die "Covenant-Allianz" ein. Das Videospiel-Epos des legendären Entwickler Bungie Studios wird exklusiv für Xbox 360 programmiert. Microsoft erwartet, dass dieses Spiel den durch seinen Vorgänger aufgestellten Rekord für einen Erstverkaufstag brechen wird. "Halo 3" wird im Bereich interaktiver Unterhaltung und gemeinschaftlichem Spielen einen neuen Standard setzen, wenn Gamer in der Rolle des Master Chief in einer epischen Schlacht die Menschheit retten.
> 
> "Halo 3 ist weit mehr als ein Videospiel", so Peter Moore, Corporate Vice President of Microsofts Interactive Entertainment Business. "Es ist das größte Ereignis des Jahres im Bereich digitaler Unterhaltung. Wir werden ein Finale liefern, welches Geschichte schreiben wird."
> 
> ...


consolewars.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Mai 2007)

*Sonys Jahresgewinn bricht um 68 Prozent ein / Weltweite Hard- & Software-Auslieferungsmengen*



> 16.05.07 - Sony operativer Gewinn ist im abgelaufenen Geschäftsjahr (01.04.06 - 31.03.07) um 68 Prozent zurückgegangen. Der Grund sind Verluste in der Spielesparte und Kosten für den Rückruf von 9,6 Mio. Notebook-Akkus.
> 
> Der operative Gewinn liegt bei Yen 71,75 Mrd. (Euro 438,2 Mio. / USD 596,2 Mio.), der Nettogewinn bei Yen 126,33 Mrd. (Euro 771,50 Mio. / USD 1,04 Mrd.). Der Umsatz beträgt Yen 8,78 Bio. (Euro 53,63 Mrd. / USD 72,94 Mrd.).
> 
> ...


Gamefront.de


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sonys Jahresgewinn bricht um 68 Prozent ein / Weltweite Hard- & Software-Auslieferungsmengen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 16.05.2007 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> PlayStation3 (Stand: 31.03.07)
> TOTAL: 5,50 Mio. Einheiten




oh -  wenn man bedenkt, dass davon gerade mal die hälfte auch verkauft wurde..................... also lieferprobleme sollte sony in den nächsten paar monaten mal ganz sicher nicht  bekommen.


----------



## Blue_Ace (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: vermischte News*



> *Halo 3 - Termin: Beta startet heute - Release am 26. September*
> 
> 
> > 16. Mai 2007 - "Halo 3" kommt am 26. September in den europäischen Handel und läutet damit die dritte und letzte Runde im Kampf gegen die "Covenant-Allianz" ein. Das Videospiel-Epos des legendären Entwickler Bungie Studios wird exklusiv für Xbox 360 programmiert. Microsoft erwartet, dass dieses Spiel den durch seinen Vorgänger aufgestellten Rekord für einen Erstverkaufstag brechen wird. "Halo 3" wird im Bereich interaktiver Unterhaltung und gemeinschaftlichem Spielen einen neuen Standard setzen, wenn Gamer in der Rolle des Master Chief in einer epischen Schlacht die Menschheit retten.
> ...



26. September? Oh je, dauert das noch lang   Vielleicht gibt es hier einen der von der Beta erzählen kann, wollte mir die nicht holen weil eine kostenpflichtige Beta sich für mich nicht lohnt.


----------



## Blue_Ace (16. Mai 2007)

*Beta-Tests*

Auf 4players.de gibts ein Special zur Halo 3 Beta:

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht/360/Special/6947/5485/0/Halo_3.html

Und einen Hinweis das auch Killzone 2 ein öffentlicher Betatest spendiert wird.

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispnews/PlayStation3/Aktuelle_News/65225.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Mai 2007)

*Rockstar Games Announces Midnight Club: Los Angeles for PLAYSTATION®3 computer entertainment system and Xbox 360*



> Fourth Installment of the Blockbuster Racing Franchise Unveiled
> 
> New York, NY  May 16, 2007  Rockstar Games is proud to announce the fourth installment of its critically-acclaimed and genre-defining Midnight Club franchise, Midnight Club: Los Angeles. Developed by series creator Rockstar San Diego, Midnight Club: Los Angeles will be available for the Xbox 360 video game and entertainment system from Microsoft and the PLAYSTATION 3 system in early 2008.
> 
> ...


consolewars.de


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Mai 2007)

*Sonys Gamers Day*

Auf gamefront.de gibt es eine schöne Zusammenstellung in der PS3-News:
"Über 40 Videos und 400 Bilder von Sonys Gamers Day"

Da sind auch PS2 und PSP Titel darunter, ich picke mir mal ein paar Videos zu PS3-Titeln heraus:

Heavenly Sword - Onstage Demonstration HD
Heavenly Sword - Direct Feed Demo HD
Joa HS eben. Grafisch top, Spielerisch sieht es auch nach Metzel-Spaß mit God of War Eventeinlagen aus. Würde nur gerne auch mal Szenen aus dem potentiellen Massenschlachten sehen.
Heavenly Sword - Trailer HD
Heavenly Sword - Cutscene HD
Sehr schön, dieses Motion/Face Capturing echter Schauspieler scheint sich zu lohnen.

Uncharted: Drakes Fortune - Onstage Demonstration HD
Endlich mal live und sieht nicht wirklich schlechter aus. Scheint eines der grafisch schönsten Spiele überhaupt zu werden. Auch wenn es nicht ganz fertig aussieht (der Charakter wirkt etwas aufgesetzt finde ich)
Vom Gameplay mal abwarten. Der Typ lobt auch brav Blu-Ray, die Demo hier würde schon gar nicht mehr auf eine DVD passen (ich würde sagen mit Komprimierung schon, aber ok  )
Uncharted: Drakes Fortune - Trailer HD
geht wohl auch etwas in die Indiana Jones Richtung

Lair - Bloodbath Gameplay HD
Lair - Killer Swarm Gameplay HD
Lair - Ground and Sky Battles Gameplay HD
(abgefilmt)
Lair sieht für mich immer noch teilweise durchwachsen aus, weiß auch nicht recht. Aber naja, dafür leistet das Spiel enormes neben der Grafik.
Allerdings sieht man in dem Video hier fast nur Flug-Shooter-Abschnitte, noch dazu einen nicht wirklich eingeübten Spieler *g* 

Folklore - Developer Walkthrough Pt. 1 HD
Folklore - Developer Walkthrough Pt. 2 HD
Kannte ich noch nicht. Sieht ganz nett aus. 

LittleBigPlanet - Customize Trailer HD
Das Spiel/der Stil sieht einfach so toll aus. In dem Video wird gezeigt wie man sich sein Männchen bastelt.

2 neue Playstation Network Spiele:
Pain
öhm ja, n Typ mit einer Schleuder durch die Stadt werfen 
SOCOM Confrontation
Kommt zwar auch auf Blu-Ray, aber scheinbar nur Multiplayer.


(alternativ auch in wmv bzw. zum Download beim jeweiligen Link)


Lenkt auch etwas davon ab, dass es in Japan die erste Woche gab, in der unter 10.000 PS3 verkauft wurden! :-o (kenne aber die restlichen Zahlen nicht, ob es allgemein keine große Verkaufswoche war)



edit: weitere Videos hinzugefügt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Mai 2007)

*US Zahlen & Japan-Zahlen*

*Hardwarezahlen April 2007*

```
April		März
Nintendo DS		471.000		508.000
Wii			360.000		259.000
PlayStation 2		194.000		280.000
PlayStation Portable	183.000		180.000
Xbox 360		174.000		199.000
Gameboy Advance		84.000		148.000
PlayStation 3		82.000		130.000
GameCube		13.000		22.000
```

*Softwarezahlen April 2007*

```
1. Pokemon Diamond		NDS		1.045.000
02. Pokemon Pearl		NDS		712.000
03. Super Paper Mario		Wii		352.000
04. Wii Play w/remote		Wii		249.000
05. Guitar Hero 2 w/guitar	Xbox 360	197.000
06. Guitar Hero 2 w/guitar	PS2		142.000
07. Spider-Man 3		Xbox 360	117.000
08. Spider-Man 3		PS2		105.000
09. God of War II		PS2		101.000
10. MLB '07: The Show		PS2		79.000
```
consolewars.de

Nachtrag: Und die Zahlen aus Japan: (07-05 bis 13.05)

```
akt. Woche		letzte Woche
Nintendo DS Lite	163.785			285.123
Wii			52.544			101.320
PSP			34.433			35.172
PlayStation 2		10.414			14.815
PlayStation 3		8.839			12.974
Xbox 360		2.105			3.205
Gameboy Micro		408			394
Gameboy Advace SP	343			340
GameCube		315			302
Nintendo DS		39			69
Gameboy Advance	18		11
```


----------



## Bonkic (18. Mai 2007)

*Microsoft banning modded 360s*



> Microsoft has started to ban modified Xbox 360 consoles from Xbox Live, describing the move as "an important part of our efforts to try and maintain a fair gaming environment for the large majority of gamers that play by the rules".(...)



http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=76528


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Microsoft banning modded 360s*



			
				Bonkic am 18.05.2007 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> > Microsoft has started to ban modified Xbox 360 consoles from Xbox Live, describing the move as "an important part of our efforts to try and maintain a fair gaming environment for the large majority of gamers that play by the rules".(...)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=76528




mh, gab es da keinen vorgeschalten Schutz?

Auf der PS2 werden die meisten Chips online erkannt und es wird der Zugang verwährt. Neue Chips können sich während der Überprüfung tarnen, können glaube ich so auch Importe online abspielen (kA). Auf jeden Fall trotzdem nur Originale, da die noch mal überprüft werden.


übrigens passt dazu:
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=16909
"Oopsy - MS banning non modded Xbox 360's from Live too!" *g*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Microsoft banning modded 360s*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 18.05.2007 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> mh, gab es da keinen vorgeschalten Schutz?


Irgendwie hatten da welche eine Hintertür über die Firmware gefunden. Ging allerdings nur mit einigen Laufwerken und IMO älteren Geräten. Danach wurde der Chip IMO mit eingegossen oder so.



> übrigens passt dazu:
> http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=16909
> "Oopsy - MS banning non modded Xbox 360's from Live too!" *g*


Wäre natürlich nicht so schön. Die Frage ist nur, wer von denen, die sich im Forum beschweren, hat eine nicht modifizierte Konsole? ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: US Zahlen & Japan-Zahlen*

Bei den Japan-Zahlen hatte ich es ja schon vermutet, es war allgemein eine schlechte Verkaufswoche, prozentual steht die PS3 da ja noch gut da   (Wii -50

Die Zahlen aus den USA sind da schon eher überraschender. Zwar hat auch die 360 etwas verloren, bei Sony gingen aber PS3 UND PS2 Verkäufe stärker zurück. Passt auch nicht so ganz zu den ganzen Ankündigungen für den westlichen Geschmack und die steigenden Blu-Ray Verkäufe.


Sehr erstaunt bin ich aber über die Softwarezahlen:
Wie können sich die 360-Versionen (Guitar Hero 2, SM3)  besser verkaufen als die PS2 (!) Versionen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: US Zahlen & Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 18.05.2007 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Japan-Zahlen hatte ich es ja schon vermutet, es war allgemein eine schlechte Verkaufswoche, prozentual steht die PS3 da ja noch gut da   (Wii -50
> 
> Die Zahlen aus den USA sind da schon eher überraschender. Zwar hat auch die 360 etwas verloren, bei Sony gingen aber PS3 UND PS2 Verkäufe stärker zurück. Passt auch nicht so ganz zu den ganzen Ankündigungen für den westlichen Geschmack und die steigenden Blu-Ray Verkäufe.


Sony muss bei der PS 3 wirklich schnellstens das Ruder rumreißen, wenn es nicht ganz übel enden soll.  Es gibt da ja auch schon wieder eine wunderbar zweideutige Aussage bezüglich MGS 4:


> I can tell you honestly at this point, we have not changed the game in any form with the idea of 'oh, we got to do this on 360.' Put aside whether or not we're developing for 360 or not, the game is built on the PS3 hardware, as you guys have known for the past two years or so.


 http://kotaku.com/gaming/port-update/mgs4-still-being-built-on-ps3-hardware-261471.php

Warum sagt er nicht einfach es wird nie eine 360 Version von MGS 4 geben? ^^



> Sehr erstaunt bin ich aber über die Softwarezahlen:
> Wie können sich die 360-Versionen (Guitar Hero 2, SM3)  besser verkaufen als die PS2 (!) Versionen?


Die PS 2 Version ist IMO schon etwas länger als die 360 Version auf dem Markt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: US Zahlen & Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.05.2007 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Die PS 2 Version ist IMO schon etwas länger als die 360 Version auf dem Markt.



Bei Guitar Hero 2 hast du Recht, kam schon im November auf PS2 heraus.
Spider Man 3 erschien aber bei beiden Systemen am 4.5.07 (komisch auch, dass es als Aprilverkaufszahlen gezählt wird?).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Mai 2007)

*Zahlen aus Deutschland*



> Die Euro am Sonntag nennt einige Hardwareverkaufszahlen zu den NextGen Konsolen aus Deutschland. So sind angeblich seit der Markteinführung der jeweiligen Konsole folgende installierte Hardwarebasen aufgebaut worden:
> 
> Xbox 360: 262.000
> Wii: 222.000
> ...


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=6544


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zahlen aus Deutschland*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.05.2007 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die Euro am Sonntag nennt einige Hardwareverkaufszahlen zu den NextGen Konsolen aus Deutschland. So sind angeblich seit der Markteinführung der jeweiligen Konsole folgende installierte Hardwarebasen aufgebaut worden:
> >
> > Xbox 360: 262.000
> > Wii: 222.000
> ...



Wii hatte sich durchschnittlich 40+k pro Monat verkauft? :-o
Man müsste alle Monate wissen, jetzt sind es ja nur noch 20k.
360 durchschnittlich knapp 16k pro Monat (also müsste die PS3 sich noch steigern um aufzuholen, außer 360 bleibt auf lange Sicht wirklich so schwach, eigentlich eh komisch bei den Preisen im April).
Bei der PS3 müssen nun einige Monate ins Land gehen bevor man Aussagen treffen kann, jetzt man man nur sagen, dass in der Launchwoche etwa 54k verkauft wurden. Eigentlich wenig im Vergleich mit den Wii-Monatszahlen (allerdings sind da auch 350€ Umsatz mehr bei der PS3)

Wenn man mit den Zahlen rumspielt sieht man schön die kulturellen Unterschiede ^^
In Japan mit 50% mehr Einwohnern als Deutschland wurden 360k Xbox360 verkauft (also auch fast 50% mehr als hier) und ist damit mit Abstand die schlecht-verkaufteste der neuen Konsolen - bei uns die beste


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zahlen aus Deutschland*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 18.05.2007 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man mit den Zahlen rumspielt sieht man schön die kulturellen Unterschiede ^^


Zahlenspielerrein sind immer lustig. 

Schön wäre es, wenn man regelmäßig die VK-Zahlen haben würde. Nur der Monat April allein bringt recht wenig. Aber wenigstens hat man mal eine grobe Vorstellung, welche Mengen hier so verkauft werden.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zahlen aus Deutschland*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.05.2007 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 18.05.2007 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Für ein PC-Land ja gar nicht soooo schlecht (Japan war jetzt das Extrem-Gegenbeispiel ^^) ich wette vor 6/7 Jahren bei der PS2/Dreamcast sah es anders aus.


----------



## Blue_Ace (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zahlen aus Deutschland*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.05.2007 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> > Die Euro am Sonntag nennt einige Hardwareverkaufszahlen zu den NextGen Konsolen aus Deutschland. So sind angeblich seit der Markteinführung der jeweiligen Konsole folgende installierte Hardwarebasen aufgebaut worden:
> >
> > Xbox 360: 262.000
> > Wii: 222.000
> ...



Wundert mich schon ein wenig das die 360 derzeit eher weniger gefragt ist. Bisher hieß es doch es kaufe niemand eine PS3 weil sie erst zu teuer und zweitens (noch) kaum Spiele bietet. Irgendwie läuft die Welt doch ein wenig verkehrt.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Zahlen aus Deutschland*



			
				Blue_Ace am 18.05.2007 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wundert mich schon ein wenig das die 360 derzeit eher weniger gefragt ist. Bisher hieß es doch es kaufe niemand eine PS3 weil sie erst zu teuer und zweitens (noch) kaum Spiele bietet. Irgendwie läuft die Welt doch ein wenig verkehrt.




na ja- man muss ja auch sehen, dass die ps3 eben erst ende märz veröffentlicht wurde.
die - verglichen mit der 360 - hohen verkäufe könnten alleine noch von dem veröffentlichungsboom herrühren.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Mai 2007)

*Riddick Remake für 360 und PS 3*



> Entwickler Starbreeze hat nun offiziell bestätigt, dass sich ein solches tatsächlich in Entwicklung befindet. Der Titel lautet Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena und es soll noch dieses Jahr für Xbox 360 und PS3 erscheinen. Allerdings wird es kein einfaches Remake, sondern es kommen auch noch neue Inhalte hinzu. So soll der Einzelspieler-Modus 40% mehr Umfang bieten. Auch wird ein komplett neuer Online Mehrspieler-Modus in das Spiel integriert.



_cw_


sehr geil !


----------



## McDrake (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Riddick Remake für 360 und PS 3*



			
				Bonkic am 18.05.2007 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> sehr geil !



Definitiv
Eines meiner Lieblingsspiele.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Riddick Remake für 360 und PS 3*



			
				Blue_Ace am 18.05.2007 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Wundert mich schon ein wenig das die 360 derzeit eher weniger gefragt ist.


Ist ja im Moment auch nicht so preiswert wie Feb/März, wo man fast überall das Gerät füe 299€ bekommen hat. Auch ist der Launch längst gewesen und die "Kracher" gab es jetzt die letzten Wochen auch nicht und Titel wie Crackdown haben es ja gar nicht offiziell nach Deutschland geschafft.




			
				Bonkic am 18.05.2007 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> > Entwickler Starbreeze hat nun offiziell bestätigt, dass sich ein solches tatsächlich in Entwicklung befindet. Der Titel lautet Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena und es soll noch dieses Jahr für Xbox 360 und PS3 erscheinen. Allerdings wird es kein einfaches Remake, sondern es kommen auch noch neue Inhalte hinzu. So soll der Einzelspieler-Modus 40% mehr Umfang bieten. Auch wird ein komplett neuer Online Mehrspieler-Modus in das Spiel integriert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Mai 2007)

*Die 'Sony Protection Group' schlägt zurück - PS 3 verkauft sich gut*



> Using US and Japanese sales data I present to you a graph of the first 24 weeks of life for the PS family of consoles (not PSP). As you can see the PS3 is clearly out pacing the PS1 and is slightly behind the pace of the PS2. Given the huge amount of buzz coming in the future months for the PS3 we'll update this chart for you and see where we are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://sonyprotectiongroup.com/index.php?mode=viewid&post_id=161



> The Sony Protection Group is a group built up of fans of Sony and the Playstation 3 unit. Our main goal and objective is to portray them in a positive light and help out Playstation 3 fans.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die 'Sony Protection Group' schlägt zurück - PS 3 verkauft sich gut*


Die Gruppe ist zwar etwas ähm komisch, aber die Zahlen kommen nicht von ihnen.

Diesen Graphen kann man auf vgchartz selber zusammenstellen.
http://vgchartz.com/hwcomps.php?cons1=PS2&reg1=All&cons2=PS3&reg2=All&cons3=PS&reg3=All&align=1
(im Moment ohne Europa-Zahlen)

Eine ähnliche Meldung hatten wir ja schon mal, da anfängliche Zahlen nichts über den Erfolg einer Konsole aussagen. In dem Zeitrahmen der PS3 verkauften sich auch der GC und Xbox gleichauf mit der PS2 (wobei mit Europazahlen es wohl etwas Sony-lastiger werden würde)
http://vgchartz.com/hwcomps.php?cons1=PS2&reg1=All&cons2=XB&reg2=All&cons3=GC&reg3=All&align=1


Man müsste auch die Märkte einzeln betrachten können.
Edit: das geht ja ^^

Bei den neuen Konsolen liegt z.B. bisher die PS3 über der 360 (was aber eben auch Japan liegt, sonst wäre die Kurve knapp unter der der 360).
http://vgchartz.com/hwcomps.php?cons1=Wii&reg1=All&cons2=X360&reg2=All&cons3=PS3&reg3=All&align=1
(schön auch dieser Schub bei der 360 nach einem Jahr, Weihnachten eben)
Wii ist sehr schwer einzuordnen, gibt wohl keine andere Konsole mit solchen Startzahlen, aber sie ist eben auch viel billiger und richtet sich an eine andere Zielgruppe. Bei fast 50% Non-Gamer-Wii-Käufern in Japan (laut Umfrage) kann man nicht mal sagen, ob die anderen beiden überhaupt durch den Wii Marktanteile verloren haben.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die 'Sony Protection Group' schlägt zurück - PS 3 verkauft sich gut*

Spielereien mit Statistiken sind immer eine feine Sache. 
Die der "Sony Protection Group" waren auf jeden Fall geschickt gewählt.
Wenn man nämlich von PS1(all), PS2 (all) und PS3(all) auf PS1(Japan), PS2(Japan), PS3(all) wechselt, dann sieht man einen interessanten Unterschied, der zuvor in der großen Skalar untergegangen ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (jeweils "all")



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Japan, Japan, all)
Selbst wenn die PS2 nur mit den Japan-Zahlen gegen die PS3 antritt (Dort Japan und USA), dann hat sich die PS2 trotzdem noch besser verkauft.
Oder man trennt komplett Japan / USA:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (J)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (USA)

Dabei immer den Unterschied zwischen grün (PS2) und lila (PS3) beachten. Den kann man gut verstecken, wenn die Skalar groß genug ist.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Mai 2007)

*PS 3 - 80 GB Variante kommt*



> Sony Computer Entertainment Korea gibt bekannt, dass die PS3 am 16. Juni in Korea auf den Markt kommen wird. Für umgerechnet 573 US Dollar wird man dann eine PS3 mit einer eingebauten 80GB-Festplatte erstehen können.



_consolewars_

das verstehe wer will, ich nicht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS 3 - 80 GB Variante kommt*

Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass Sony die 80GB Platte preiswerter einkaufen kann als die 60GB version?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS 3 - 80 GB Variante kommt*

boah, bei den Comments von der News möchte man am liebsten den Kopf gegen die Wand hämmern. naja, cw halt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Mai 2007)

**ohne Worte**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> You must be joking. Just last Thursday, we posted the second time Xbox 360 exclusive Project Gotham Racing 3 was used in a PS3 promotion. What's more, we hoped that someone was dumb enough to do it again. Someone was! Dutch magazine Mediamarkt is using the Microsoft published PGR3 in a PS3 article. (Below is the sourced PGR3.) This incessant Project Gotham Racing—PS3 crossover is starting to creep me out. What is it about this game and this console?!


Aller guten Dinge sind drei


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: *ohne Worte**



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.05.2007 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ..



Gibt's ja nicht 

Vor ner Woche die Aktion von Kia und jetzt das ^^

Ist es so schwer sich zu informieren, welches Spiel auf welcher Plattform erscheint? Wie läuft das ab? 
"Schau, die Bilder hab ich ergoogelt"
"oh, Rennspiel mit realistischen Autos, das ist bestimmt Gran Turismo"
"jup, ich pack es mal zu unserer PS3-Werbung dazu"
 
Zumal Gran Turismo doch eigentlich bekannter ist und GT HD Concept doch eh besser aussieht *g*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Mai 2007)

*PS 3 News*



> PlayStation Network mit 1,5 Mio. Kunden
> 
> 21.05.07 - Sonys PlayStation Network besitzt derzeit weltweit 1,5 Mio. Kunden. Das meldet Next-Gen.biz. Da ein Nutzer sich mit mehreren Konten anmelden kann, ist unklar, wie viele dieser Registrierungen auf Mehrfachanmeldungen zurückgehen.
> 
> ...


 gamefront.de

Also die Zahl finde ich doch sehr gering. Es wurden bislang doch um die 3 Millionen Geräte verkauft und dann gibt es nur etwa 1,5 Millionen Accounts? Gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass man bei der PS3 ja auch mitunter auch 2 oder 3 Accounts anlegt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS 3 News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.05.2007 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Zahl finde ich doch sehr gering. Es wurden bislang doch um die 3 Millionen Geräte verkauft und dann gibt es nur etwa 1,5 Millionen Accounts? Gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass man bei der PS3 ja auch mitunter auch 2 oder 3 Accounts anlegt.




Ich denke auch das die tatsächliche Zahl geringer ist 
(*meine Accounts zähl... 4*  ).

Allerdings ist es auch dann nicht wirklich wenig, die 360 hatte nach dem gleichen Zeitraum 500.000 Gold/Silber Member (kostet ja auch was).


Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir aber Recht, dass es in Anbetracht der Stückzahlen viel zu wenig ist (bei allen Konsolen, aber gerade bei 360 und PS3 hat man doch so viel davon). Mehr als 50% würden ja demnach nicht die Online-Fähigkeiten der Konsole nutzen. Den Grund verstehe ich nicht, da doch wohl kaum 50% der PS3-Erstkäufer kein DSL haben. Abschreckung durch Kosten wie bei der 360 gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS 3 News*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 21.05.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist es auch dann nicht wirklich wenig, die 360 hatte nach dem gleichen Zeitraum 500.000 Gold/Silber Member (kostet ja auch was).


Wie kommst du auf die Zahl?
Auf der E3 2006 (also mitte Mai) hat MS bekannt gegeben, dass 57% der Konsolen(!) schon online waren. Laut VGCHarts waren es im April 06 etwa 3,2 Millionen Verkaufte Geräte, was also mindestens 1,8 Millionen entspricht, wobei da die Zweit- und Drittnicks noch gar nicht enthalten sind.
Es wundert mich bei der PS 3 nur so sehr, da dort ja auch das Onlinezocken kostenlos ist und bei der reinen Accountzählung vielleicht sogar noch PS 2 User mitgezählt wurden.

Aber ich sehe gerade dein Edit, dann wunderst du dich ja auch.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS 3 News*

Zum PS3-Action-RPG Folklore (siehe Post zum Sony Gamers Day) gibt es jetzt auch einen längeren HD-Trailer, bei dem auch mal Story/Charaktere etc. gezeigt werden.

statt es ollen Streamlinks aber lieber den Direkt-Link 
87 MB wmv,(Ziel speichern)

schaut nett aus, durch die neuen Konsolen steigern sich solche Spiele noch mal in der Präsentation.

Edit: hö, heißt das Spiel jetzt Folklore oder Folksoul?


Edit2: Komm ja schon Anfang Juni in Japan raus. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie sich das verkauft. Demo soll es auch dann geben, mein jp-Account steht bereit *g*


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS 3 News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.05.2007 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 21.05.2007 13:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=16968

Edit: Kurz vorher steht, dass es allein in den USA knapp 800k PSN-Accounts/Nutzer sind. Vielleicht beziehen sich die 500k dann auch nur auf Live-Nutzer aus den USA.



> bei der reinen Accountzählung vielleicht sogar noch PS 2 User mitgezählt wurden.



ne, diese Accounts und die neuen vom PSN sind unterschiedlich.

Nur eben werden wohl auch die Mehrfachaccounts gezählt. Wobei Sony sicher auch weiß wie viele Konsolen online sind (z.B. Den Gratis-Blu-Ray-Film bekam man nur für das erste PSN-Konto, dass man auf der PS3 erstellt hatte. Ich nehme mal an die Seriennummer einer Konsole wird übertragen)


----------



## Bonkic (21. Mai 2007)

*[Wii] US Termine*



> July 30 Mario Strikers Charged Nintendo
> *Aug. 20 Metroid Prime 3 Corruption Nintendo*
> September Battalion Wars 2 Nintendo
> Aug. 14 High School Musical: Sing It! Disney Interactive Studios
> ...



_nintendo_

hmm - kein mario galaxy ? 
na ja - vielleicht kommts ja zu weihnachten.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: [Wii] US Termine*

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(es handelt sich übrigens um die wii-pre-order-box, falls es jemanden interessieren sollte)


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erste Resident Evil Wii-Make Wertung*

Wie ConsoleWars berichtet, hat das Fachmagazin "Famitsu DS+Wii" die Neuauflage des GameCube-Titels "Resident Evil 4" erstaunlich hoch bewertet. Zwei der vier Tester vergaben die Höchstwertung von 10 Punkten, die beiden anderen "speisten" den Titel nur mit 9 von 10 Punkten ab. Positiv angemerkt wurde, dass die einfache und intuitive Steuerung den Spielern das Gefühl gäbe, tatsächlich direkt Teil des Spiels zu sein. Resident Evil 4 ist demnach das erste wirklich "interaktive" Programm der Serie. Inhaltlich soll der Titel identisch mit der GC-Fassung sein, über evtl. vorhandene Bonusinhalte wurde leider keine Auskunft gegeben. 

In Europa soll das Spiel am 29. Juni 2007 erscheinen, preislich scheinbar unter dem Niveau eines Vollpreisspiels. 

Außerdem ist die offizielle Webseite zum kommenden Wii-Prügler "Smash Brothers Brawl" online gegangen: Klick!

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Erste Resident Evil Wii-Make Wertung*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.05.2007 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> .... Resident Evil 4 ...
> In Europa soll das Spiel am 29. Juni 2007 erscheinen, preislich scheinbar unter dem Niveau eines Vollpreisspiels.



falls das stimmt, wirds in jedem fall gekauft ! 
wäre allerdings auch meine erste version des spiels.


----------



## Blue_Ace (22. Mai 2007)

*Killzone 2 Infos zur E3*

Laut Berichten diverser Seiten wird zur E3 neues Material zu Sonys Sci-Fi Titel Killzone 2 vorgeführt. 

http://www.looki.de/games/killzone_2_neue_infos_auf_der_e3_news_53029.html


----------



## Blue_Ace (22. Mai 2007)

*Halo3: Elten spricht*

Elten von TV Total spricht die Stimme eines Soldaten in Halo 3.   

http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=52611


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Killzone 2 Infos zur E3*



			
				Blue_Ace am 22.05.2007 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Berichten diverser Seiten wird zur E3 neues Material zu Sonys Sci-Fi Titel Killzone 2 vorgeführt.
> 
> http://www.looki.de/games/killzone_2_neue_infos_auf_der_e3_news_53029.html




Ist zwar nur ein Ego-Shooter (wobei mir Teil1 sehr gefallen hat, vom Stil als auch von der Präsentation), bin aber trotzdem gespannt darauf. Ein paar (Magazine) durften ja schon einen Blick darauf werfen und laut den Beschreibungen kommt die Grafik in vielen Bereichen dem Render-Trailer nahe.

Vor allem wird es interessant, weil es sich ja mit Halo3 messen muss -  DAS Zugpferd der 360 (warum das für eine Konsole so ist muss mir aber mal jemand erklären, ich wähle Ego-Shooter eher nach dem Stil/Setting aus, da sie doch oft sich sehr ähnlich sind und wegen dem Gameplay nicht gerade mein Kaufargument für irgendein System wären)



@Resi4-Wertung: War zu erwarten, das Spiel wurde ja schon auf dem Cube und der PS2 sehr gut bewertet. 
Objektiv hätte man trotz Wiimote aber Abzüge machen müssen, da es grafisch die Cube Version ist (ok, wurde in Tests zu Zelda auch fast nie gemacht)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Mai 2007)

*Ubidays 07*

Neuer Trailer zu Assassin's Creed
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=17085

Gameplay-Video zu Splinter Cell: Conviction
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=17086
sieht sehr hübsch aus und gar nicht mehr dieses "Standard"-Splinter-Cell-Richtung.
Gibt es eigentlich eine Begründung warum es nur für 360 und PC kommt? MS kann da doch nicht die Finger drin haben, der Vorgänger kam ja noch (als schlechte Umsetzung) für die PS3? Oder ist das quasi der Versuch ein Gegenstück zu MGS4 zu bekommen, warum erscheint es dann aber auch für PC?

Das in den letzten Tagen angekündigte exklusive PS3-Spiel entpuppte sich als Beowulf, eine Adaption des gleichnamigen Films.
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=17088
"the film is set on earth, where lives are under darkness. Beowulf, a cursed and solitary man, tries to overcome the demons within in the aid to combat evil."
Sonst weiß man darüber nichts. Weiß jetzt auch nicht wirklich etwas damit anzufangen, vor allem warum gerade dieses Spiel PS3 exklusiv werden sollte.


----------



## McDrake (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ubidays 07*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.05.2007 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich eine Begründung warum es nur für 360 und PC kommt? MS kann da doch nicht die Finger drin haben, der Vorgänger kam ja noch (als schlechte Umsetzung) für die PS3?



Vielleicht weil die Leute von UBISoft nicht gut auf der PS3 programmieren kann.
SCouble Agent sieht auf der Box um einiges besser aus als auf der PS3.
Ok, schlechter Erklärungsversuch


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ubidays 07*



			
				McDrake am 22.05.2007 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 22.05.2007 23:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aber bei Assassin's Creed klappt es doch auch, oder waren bisher alle Videos und Screens 360-only ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Mai 2007)

*noch mehr Ubidays 07*

5 Minuten Gameplay Video zu Haze
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=17093
leider ist die Quali der gelinkten Videos nicht so gut (und so ein Gelbstich), es werden aber noch bessere Versionen auftauchen.
Edit: Gametrailers hat schon mal von SC und AC die besseren Versionen.

Bestätigt wird im Video ein 4-Spieler-(Online) Coop, da man einfach die eines der Squadmember schlüpfen kann in der Story.

Bei Haze gibt nun Unklarheiten auf welchem System es erscheint. Bei den Ubidays wurde es auf einmal als exklusives PS3-Spiel präsentiert (und nicht mehr auch 360 und PC). Da das ziemlich unlogisch wäre, geht man von einer Zeitexklusivität aus. (ich vermute bei der 360 könnte es damit zusammenhängen, dass man es vielleicht nicht Ende des Jahres mit Halo3 veröffentlichen will).


@80gb: PS3. Inzwischen wird nicht mehr ausgeschlossen, dass sie auch in anderen Ländern erscheint. Möglicherweise bietet man von Anfang an 80gb in Korea an, da nun Video-On-Demand dort angekündigt wurde (was man auch für anderen Länder munkelt, Speziell USA wohl als Gegenpol zu IPTV von der 360)


----------



## Bonkic (23. Mai 2007)

*[Nintendo Media Summit]  Fils- Aime zur Wii*



> (...)Auch zur Wii äußerte sich Fils-Aime: in Japan würden sich ungefähr die Hälfte der Konsolen in den Wohnzimmern befinden - im Falle von Nintendos jüngster Konsole seien es aber gar 75 Prozent. Auch seien etwa 40 Prozent aller Wii-Nutzer bisher mit ihrer Konsole ins Internet gegegangen.
> 
> Immer mehr Firmen, so Fils-Aime, würden auf den Wii-Zug aufspringen. Entgegen langläufiger Meinung, ergänzt er, hätten Dritthersteller übrigens mehr Wii-Software verkauft als Nintendo selbst. Zu Metroid Prime 3: Corruption merkt der NoA-Chef noch an, dass es die Art und Weise, wie man FPS-Spiele auf Konsolen spielt, neu definieren und so nah an die Effizienz von Maus&Keyboard kommen werde wie kein anderer Titel. In einem Interview mit Bloomberg sagte Marketingleiter George Harrison außerdem, dass man davon ausgeht, innerhalb der nächsten fünf Jahr 35 Millionen Wiis in den USA verkaufen zu können.



_4players_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Mai 2007)

*Lair*

Gerade auf gametrailers.com entdeckt, gibt noch ein paar Videos vom Gamer's Day zu Lair.

Lair - Gamers Day 07 Epic Field Battle HD
Speziell dieses fand ich lustig, weil man sich hier durch Tausende (also wirklich, wirklich viele, es ist eben die Angreifende Armee, aber selbst bei einem Strategiespiel wären es viele) Fußsoldaten wühlt.
Aber man sieht, dass auch etwas getrickst wird: Die Soldatengruppen agieren erst wenn der Drache in die Nähe kommt.

Zumindest am Boden gefällt mir das Feuer inzwischen *g*
Leider sieht man auch, dass die Umgebung wohl nicht zerstörbar ist, dem Baum macht das Feuer nichts aus.

Lair - Gamers Day 07 Serpent Boss Battle HD
Bosskampf gegen dieses große Schlangending. 
Der Rest der Videos ist mehr oder weniger bekannt, man konnte eben diese 3-4 Level/Missionen spielen.

Übrigens könnten ruhig mal alle Flugshooter ne halbwegs schöne Bodengrafik bieten. Ich denke da an Ace Combat 6, wovon ich ein wenig enttäuscht bin. Ich dachte nach den PS2-Teilen muss man nicht mehr solche Kompromisse machen (und auch wenn es ein Flugspiel ist, wer die Serie kennt weiß, dass man oft am Boden Ziele abschießen muss etc.)


----------



## McDrake (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Lair*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.05.2007 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade auf gametrailers.com entdeckt, gibt noch ein paar Videos vom Gamer's Day zu Lair.
> 
> Lair - Gamers Day 07 Epic Field Battle HD
> Speziell dieses fand ich lustig, weil man sich hier durch Tausende (also wirklich, wirklich viele, es ist eben die Angreifende Armee, aber selbst bei einem Strategiespiel wären es viele) Fußsoldaten wühlt.
> Aber man sieht, dass auch etwas getrickst wird: Die Soldatengruppen agieren erst wenn der Drache in die Nähe kommt.



Erinnerst mich ein wenig an Dynasty Warrior-Reihe


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Mai 2007)

*Sony: Das Internet lässt die PS3 so schlecht aussehen*



> von Bernd Kling: Mittwoch 23 Mai 2007, 10:33
> 
> Das Internet ist schuld. Die Medien sind schuld. Nur Sony hat immer alles richtig gemacht.
> 
> ...


http://de.theinquirer.net/2007/05/23/sony_das_internet_laesst_die_p.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: noch mehr Ubidays 07*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.05.2007 09:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Haze gibt nun Unklarheiten auf welchem System es erscheint. Bei den Ubidays wurde es auf einmal als exklusives PS3-Spiel präsentiert (und nicht mehr auch 360 und PC). Da das ziemlich unlogisch wäre, geht man von einer Zeitexklusivität aus. (ich vermute bei der 360 könnte es damit zusammenhängen, dass man es vielleicht nicht Ende des Jahres mit Halo3 veröffentlichen will).





> Doch nun melden sich die Entwickler von Free Radical Design selbst zu Wort: HAZE ist nach wie vor für PC, Xbox 360 und PS3 geplant. Gerüchten zufolge könnten die Umsetzungen für PC und Xbox 360 einige Monate nach Release der PS3-Fassung folgen - Ubisoft selbst hat bisher keine Stellung genommen.


http://www.demonews.de/kurznachrichten/index.php?shortnews=12654


----------



## McDrake (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sony: Das Internet lässt die PS3 so schlecht aussehen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.05.2007 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> http://de.theinquirer.net/2007/05/23/sony_das_internet_laesst_die_p.html


Der hat doch nicht alle Tassen im Schrank.
Der Marktplatz von Sony ist ein Witz und deren Exklusivtitel werden auch immer weniger und das Softwareangebot ist "sehr überschaubar".

Ich war vor ein paar Monaten wirklich Pro PS3.
Inzwischen nervt mich Sony eigentlich nur noch. Bin wirklich froh, dass ich noch eine 360 habe. Da kann man alle paar Wochen neue Demos ausprobieren oder man spielt einen der VIELEN Titel die darauf erhältlich sind (die letzten Tage GRAW2 durchgespielt).


----------



## Bonkic (23. Mai 2007)

*PS 3 Update auf 1.80*



> Sony Computer Entertainment Europe (SCEE) gab heute bekannt, dass die neuste Version der PLAYSTATION®3 (PS3�)-Firmware zur Verfügung steht. Die Version 1.80 bringt eine Hochskalierung, das so genannte Upscaling, der PlayStation®-, PlayStation®2- und DVD-Spiele und -Filme auf echte HD-Auflösung mit bis zu 1080P in Verbindung mit einem kompatiblen HD-Fernseher. Die Funktion, DVDs auf HD-Qualität hochzuskalieren, ist normalerweise nur DVD-Playern der Oberklasse vorbehalten, durch die Integration in das aktuellste Firmware-Upgrade können nun aber auch PS3-Besitzer mit einer DVD-Sammlung ihren Filmgenuss erheblich steigern¹, wenn sie ihre DVDs auf einem kompatiblen HD-Fernseher ansehen. Nicht nur DVD-Filme werden auf echte HD-Qualität mit 1080P hochskaliert, sondern auch PlayStation 2- und PlayStation-Spiele, sodass diese bedeutend mehr Spielespass bringen.
> 
> Dank eines umfangreichen Updates der ohnehin schon beeindruckenden PS3-Fähigkeiten, ermöglicht es die Version 1.80 Benutzern auch, PS3 Remote Play via Internet auf ihrer PSP zu nutzen und von überall auf der Welt, wo es einen Breitband-Internet-Anschluss gibt2, auf die PS3 zuzugreifen. Zudem können Benutzer mit der Version 1.80 in einem Heimnetzwerk nahtlos die verschiedenen Medieninhalte wie Bilder, Musik und Videos, die auf ihren DLNA3�fähigen Geräten wie PC und Laptop gespeichert sind, auf ihrer PS3 anzeigen und wiedergeben. Dies unterstreicht die Qualitäten der PS3 als heimisches Unterhaltungszentrum, das einen Ehrenplatz im Wohnzimmer verdient.
> 
> ...



_sony_


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: They're back...*

Abseits der ganzen unbedeutenden Spiele wie Splinter Cell Conviction, EndWar und Assassins Creed, hat Ubi nun auch ein neues episches Abenteuer für die wohl beste und männlichste Konsole aller Zeiten angekündigt. Sex, Action, Drogen, geile Hasen. Inhalt ab 18.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Sony: Das Internet lässt die PS3 so schlecht aussehen*



			
				McDrake am 23.05.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war vor ein paar Monaten wirklich Pro PS3.
> Inzwischen nervt mich Sony eigentlich nur noch. Bin wirklich froh, dass ich noch eine 360 habe.



Naja, da kann ja die Konsole nichts dafür. Mir ist das auch ziemlich egal was die da plappern und orientiere ich mich lieber an den Taten.
Solange sie nur komische Vorstellungen haben und sich das nicht auf die PS3 auswirkt können die erzählen was sie wollen (und da ist MS ja auch groß drin  Ex-Mr.-Dreamcast nun Peter "360" Moore und seine PS3-Dreamcast-Vergleiche z.B.)
Z.B. die Ankündigungen von Nintendo zum Onlinemodus/Freundescodes und sich auf Spiele für Casual Gamer konzentrieren zu wollen (kürzlich).


@PS3-Update:
kam überraschend.
Warte aber mehr auf das mit dem Menü und vielleicht Musik im Spiel durch das 2.0 Update, was aber noch ein Gerücht ist *g* 

mit dem upscaling muss ich mal vergleichen, das lohnt sich mehr für leute mit "billig"-HDTVs, kann gut sein, dass die Scaler bei mir besser sind.

Da wäre mir fast lieber, man könnte 720p PS3-Spiele in 1080p ausgeben damit ich keinen Overscan am HDTV hab (meiner hat nur bei 1080i/p 1:1 Vollpixelmodus)

Das mit dem Streaming klingt interessant, aber kann mir jemand sagen ob ich das mit xp home kann? ^^

aber so langsam hätte ich echt gern ne PSP für die PS3 bei den ganzen Funktionen  Vielleicht wenn mal ne neue Version der PSP erscheint.




noch ne allgemeine News:

Für Leute mit alten HDTVs (also nicht-HD-Ready Geräte) und TFTs ohne HDCP: mit einem 130$ Zusatzgerät kann man nun HDMI(HDCP)-Geräte an genannte Geräte stecken :-o
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=17135


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Mai 2007)

*PS3 Firmware 1.8*

Das Update hat mehr Dinge als man vermutete *staun*

- Jetzt können Sie den Videoinhalt von Software im PlayStation- und PlayStation 2-Format auf HD-Auflösung hochskalieren.

- Anti-Aliasing bei PS2-Spielen 

- Mithilfe eines Memory Card Adapters können Sie gespeicherte Daten jetzt von Software im PlayStation- und PlayStation 2-Format auf eine Memory Card oder eine Memory Card (8MB) (für PlayStation 2) kopieren.

- Sie können Videoinhalt von DVDs jetzt auf HD-Auflösung hochskalieren. Einige DVDs können jedoch nicht hochkonvertiert werden, wenn sie über ein Komponenten- oder D-Terminalanschluss wiedergegeben werden.

- Zusätzliche Funktionen für eine Internetverbindung zum Remote Play wurden bereitgestellt.

- Sie können jetzt Bilddateien anzeigen und Musik- und Videodateien, die auf einem entfernten Gerät mit Server-Funktionalität gespeichert sind, wie beispielsweise auf einem PC oder auf einem digitalen Videorekorder, über ein Netzwerk wiedergeben.

- Unter [Foto] wurde eine zusätzliche Druckfunktion bereitgestellt. Weitere Informationen zu unterstützten Druckern finden Sie auf der SCE-Website für ihre Region.

- Unter [Foto] wurde zusätzlicher Support für Zoom- und Trimmfunktionen bereitgestellt.

- Unter [Foto] wurde als zusätzliche Funktion eine neue Art Slideshow hinzugefügt.

- PS3 bietet nun 1080p 24Hz Abspielmodus. Details

- Verbesserte Abwärtskompatibilität 
(MGS2 läuft nämlich jetzt ^^)



Man muss die Skalierungen und AA in den Optionen aktivieren.
Bei PS2 kommt es auf das Spiel an, habs mit MGS2 getestet und das sieht auf meinem HDTV nun quasi besser aus als auf Röhre früher.
Allerdings werden nicht 16:9 Spiele gestreckt bzw. vielleicht besser gesagt: Der HDTV stellt sich bei 1080p ja auf 16:9, wenn man manuell auf 4:3 wechselst stimmen die Proportionen wieder (und bei 16:9 Spielen einfach so lassen ^^).


Geil ist aber echt die DVD-Skalierung und der 24hz-Support bei Blu-Ray.
Mit HDM1.3, dem akzeptablen Lüfter und dem Preis ist die PS3 DER Blu-Ray Player schlechthin (und noch ne PS3 dabei ^^). 
Es gibt sonst nichts was man noch für die Film-"Zukunft" bräuchte (zumindest nichts, wovon man heute weiß).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS3 Firmware 1.8*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 24.05.2007 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt sonst nichts was man noch für die Film-"Zukunft" bräuchte (zumindest nichts, wovon man heute weiß).


Gescheites Media Center? IPTV? Filmdownloads?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS3 Firmware 1.8*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.05.2007 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 24.05.2007 09:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann Media Dateien jetzt ja streamen.
Video-on-Demand ist auch angekündigt 

Filmdownloads, naja, wers will gerne. Aber einen Blu-Ray / HD-DVD Film in 1080p möchtest du wenn dann nur mit VDSL herunterladen...
Mit niedrigerer Bitrate bringt es ja nicht so einen Qualitätssprung wie von den Disks.

Hat für mich aber alles nichts mit Heimkino zu tun, also im Bezug auf die PS3 als Blu-Ray Player bzw. allgemein als HD-Player.

Wie gesagt, HDM1.3 und 1080p24hz sind im Moment (und auf lange Sicht) das High-End im Heimkinobereich.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS3 Firmware 1.8*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 24.05.2007 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann Media Dateien jetzt ja streamen.


Ja. Von 120 Videos, wurden etwa 100 als ungültig angezeigt und vom Rest lief auch Keins, weil der MP4-Codec nicht der PS3-Norm entsprach. Klasse Ausbeute. 
Es ist ja schön, dass Sony nachbessert, aber ein Media Center haben sie noch nicht erreicht.



> Video-on-Demand ist auch angekündigt


Du hast geschrieben es gäbe nix, was man noch bräuchte. 



> Filmdownloads, naja, wers will gerne. Aber einen Blu-Ray / HD-DVD Film in 1080p möchtest du wenn dann nur mit VDSL herunterladen...
> Mit niedrigerer Bitrate bringt es ja nicht so einen Qualitätssprung wie von den Disks.


Ich will es mal so sagen: Wenn ich mir die Preise von HD / BR anschaue und überlege wie lange man einen 2, vielleicht auch 3, Stunden langen Film anschauen wird, dann stimmt da Preis / Leistung für mich nicht. 1080p mag ne super Sache sein, aber preislich in keinster Weise eine Rechtfertigung für die HD-Filme. Extrem hohe Auflösung ist eine Sache, aber besser wird ein Film dadurch auch nicht. Da reichen mir hochgerechnete DVDs locker, insbesondere wenn man sich die Preise auf dem Wühltisch anschaut und was man da durch Hochrechnung noch machen kann. Ansonsten reicht ein guter 720p Download locker aus. Insbesondere wenn man wenig zahlt und ne gute Bildqualität hat. Reicht doch, ist doch nur ein Film für 2/3 Stunden. Für mich die viel interessantere und preiswertere Zukunft, als der HD-BR-Krieg.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS3 Firmware 1.8*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.05.2007 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Da reichen mir hochgerechnete DVDs locker,


das würdest du nicht sagen, wenn du mal nen BD/HD-DVD Film in 1080p gesehen hättest ^^


Was die Preise angeht, BDs und HD-DVDs kosten hier neu 22€ inklusive Versand 
(übrigens beide, haha@geringere Produktionskosten bei HD-DVD  ).

Da hab ich schon teurere neue DVDs gekauft. Inzwischen fallen DVDs nur eben schnell, das war am Anfang aber auch nicht so (jetzt klar, da kauft man fast keinen Film mehr für über 10€ und wartet lieber)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS3 Firmware 1.8*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 24.05.2007 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 24.05.2007 10:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das habe ich und sogar im Vergleich DVD vs HD und DVD vs BR, aber überzeugt hat es nicht wirklich nun den 2 bis 5fachen Preis zu bezahlen.



> Was die Preise angeht, BDs und HD-DVDs kosten hier neu 22€ inklusive Versand (übrigens beide, haha@geringere Produktionskosten bei HD-DVD  ).
> 
> Da hab ich schon teuere neu DVDs gekauft. *Inzwischen fallen DVDs nur eben schnell, das war am Anfang aber auch nicht so.*


Sorry, aber 10€ ist die absolute Schmerzgrenze für einen Film bei mir. Und DVD waren „damals“ nicht nur preisbeständiger, sondern auch preiswerter als so manche Neuerscheinung heutzutage. Nur wird ein Film eben schnell billig bzw. teilweise gibt es ja wenige Tage später schon ne Aktion, wo man den Film extrem billig bekommt. Außerdem läuft einem da ja nix davon und ich kann warten.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS3 Firmware 1.8*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.05.2007 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 24.05.2007 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Selbst mit der 1080p-DVD-Skalierung der PS3 sehe ich sehr, sehr deutlich die Unterschiede zur BD-Qualität.

Ich kaufe mir sicher nicht jeden Film nun auf Blu-Ray, aber bestimmte Filme will ich schon in bestmöglicher Qualität sehen und zahle dann eben 22€ statt 10€ (auch wenn neue DVD-Filme auch meist 20€ kosten. Außerdem sind die BD-Menüs besser).

Einmal an 1080p (wobei bei mir der Unterschied zu 720p bei 40" nicht so groß ist)  ge(ver-)wöhnt, möchte man eben immer ein Glasklares Bild haben.


Download-Filme kommen mir wegen der Bitrate/Auflösung nicht ins Haus, würde auch lange ziehen bei DSL1000...
Außerdem kaufe ich DVDs/BDs ja auch wegen den Extras, Sprachen und der Möglichkeit ihn jederzeit ansehen zu können (bei Besuch z.B.).


Übrigens gibt es noch einen Neuerung unter "Anzeige". Den RGB-Farbraum kann man nun erweitern. Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz über die Option im Klaren, aber es sieht erstmal schöner aus.
Da gibt es auch noch eine "Super-Weiß" Funktion für kompatible Geräte, da hab ich keine Ahnung was das ist.


----------



## HanFred (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS3 Firmware 1.8*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 24.05.2007 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Download-Filme kommen mir wegen der Bitrate/Auflösung nicht ins Haus,


die qualität kann genau dieselbe sein wie auf der disk.


> würde auch lange ziehen bei DSL1000...


das ist dann allerdings wahr.   [/quote]


btw: in sachen streaming brauchst du bereits für 720p VDSL. also 15MBit sind das minimum.


edit: du kaufst Blu-Ray disks für 22€?  wo?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS3 Firmware 1.8*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 24.05.2007 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst mit der 1080p-DVD-Skalierung der PS3 sehe ich sehr, sehr deutlich die Unterschiede zur BD-Qualität.


 Klar gibt es Unterschiede und man sieht sie auch. Will / wollte ich auch nicht bestreiten. Aber nicht in dem Maße, dass ich deswegen jetzt schon in HD/BR investieren würde.




> Download-Filme kommen mir wegen der Bitrate/Auflösung nicht ins Haus, würde auch lange ziehen bei DSL1000...
> Außerdem kaufe ich DVDs/BDs ja auch wegen den Extras, Sprachen und der Möglichkeit ihn jederzeit ansehen zu können (bei Besuch z.B.).


 Klar, jedes Medium hat da einige Punkte, die dafür sprechen. Und je nach Film kann es ja auch schwanken. (Manche Sachen will man sich ja auch nie wieder ansehen. *g*). So lange es ne Auswahl gibt, ist es doch OK. Nur der HD-Wahn beim Filmen ist bei mir noch nicht so ganz durchgedrungen. ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS3 Firmware 1.8*



			
				HanFred am 24.05.2007 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 24.05.2007 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei gleicher Bitrate lädt man sich dann eine ca. 20gb Filmdatei herunter? 




> edit: du kaufst Blu-Ray disks für 22€?  wo?


war oben doch verlinkt 
http://www.anixehd.tv/shop/
man beachte die HD-DVD Preise :>


----------



## HanFred (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS3 Firmware 1.8*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 24.05.2007 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei gleicher Bitrate lädt man sich dann eine ca. 20gb Filmdatei herunter?



ja, 15-20GB. 



> war oben doch verlinkt
> http://www.anixehd.tv/shop/
> man beachte die HD-DVD Preise :>


danke.
ja, die preise sind in etwa dieselben. was ist daran neu?


----------



## LordMephisto (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS3 Firmware 1.8*

Selbst im Marktkauf liegen mittlerweile viele Blurays für 22€ rum.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS3 Firmware 1.8*



			
				HanFred am 24.05.2007 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, die preise sind in etwa dieselben. was ist daran neu?



dass das nicht mit den angekündigten "niedrige Produktionskosten bei HD-DVD bringt dem Kunden günstige Filme" im Einklang ist ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS3 Firmware 1.8*

Noch ein verstecktes Feature:
Blu-Ray Filme können jetzt in 720p ausgegeben werden!


Ich hoffe jetzt nur auf ein Upscaling von 720p-PS3-Spielen auf 1080p im nächsten Update 

Hier ein netter Vergleich von GoW2:
http://super.gameshot.net/ps3/zboard/zboard.php?id=ps3_snap&no=867
NTSC(480p) vs. 1080p (und aktiviertem Anti-Aliasing nehme ich an).

Bei mir war der Unterschied eigentlich nicht so krass, liegt aber eben an den Scalern vom jeweiligen HDTV (wenn er das low-res-Material selber aufpumpen muss)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: PS3 Firmware 1.8*



> *Dark Messiah auch für Xbox 360*
> 
> 24.05.07 - Das Rollenspiel Dark Messiah of Might and Magic: Elements von Ubisoft wird auch für die Xbox 360 erscheinen. Das berichtet Gamespot.
> 
> Die Entwicklung übernehmen die Arkane Studios. Release: TBA (Europa)






> *Sixaxis mit Rumble angeblich noch 2007*
> 
> 24.05.07 - Der Sixaxis-Controller soll noch in diesem Jahr mit einer Rumble-Funktion erweitert werden. Das schreibt das amerikanische 'PlayStation Magazine' in seiner Gerüchterubrik.
> 
> ...






> *Half-Life 2: Orange Box für PS3 wohl erst 2008*
> 
> 24.05.07 - Die Shooter-Sammlung Half-Life 2: Orange Box von Electronic Arts und Valve soll für die Xbox 360 im Oktober 2007 in den USA erscheinen. Das meldet Xbox360IGN.
> 
> Die PS3-Version soll sich hingegen wahrscheinlich auf 2008 verschieben.


jeweils gamefront.de



> *Exit kommt auf Xbox Live Arcade*
> 
> Auf der PSP bereits mit zwei Teilen vertreten, wird Exit bald auch auf Xbox Live Arcade erscheinen. Dies geht aus der aktuellen Famitsu hervor. Alle Level aus der PSP-Version sind enthalten, hinzu kommen 10 neue.
> 
> Kosten soll das Spiel 800 Microsoft Punkte, erscheinen wird es in Japan noch dieses Jahr.






> *LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga angekündigt*
> Compilation kommt für PS3, Xbox 360, Wii und DS
> 
> LucasArts hat heute LEGO Star Wars: The Complete Saga offiziell angekündigt. Das Spiel wird am 9. November 2007 für PS3, Xbox 360, Wii und DS erscheinen.
> ...




*Japan-Zahlen*

```
akt. Woche	letzte Woche
Nintendo DS Lite	111.213	163.785
Wii			52.193		52.544
PlayStation Portable	27.505		34.433
PlayStation 2		10.881		10.414
PlayStation 3		8.659		8.839
Xbox 360		2.026		2.105
Gameboy Micro	428		408
GBA SP			330		343
GameCube			276		315
Gameboy Advance		33		18
Nintendo DS		26		39
```
jeweils consolewars.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Mai 2007)

*E3 2007 - Termine*

Dienstag 10. Juli 2007
08:30 PM - Microsoft Press Event

Mittwoch 11. Juli 2007
09:30 AM - Nintendo Press Conference
11:30 AM - Sony Computer Entertainment Press Conference
02:00 PM - EA Press Conference
03:15 PM - Activision Press Conference
04:30 PM - Midway Press Conference
05:45 PM - Konami Press Conference

Donnerstag 12. Juli 2007
08:30 AM - Take Two Interactive Press Conference
09:15 AM - THQ Press Conference
10:30 AM - Ubisoft Press Conference
01:30 PM - Namco Bandai Press Conference
03:30 PM - Disney Interactive Press Conference

Xbox-Archiv


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Mai 2007)

*Europa-Zahlen*

Zahlen vom 14.05 bis 20.05 aus Europa

*Insgesamt*
DSL: 146,267
PSP: 78,527
Wii: 62,262
Xbox 360: 28,870
PS 3: 22,281

*England*
DSL: 42,454
Wii: 23,725
PSP: 21,219
Xbox 360: 14,214
PS 3: 5,577

*Frankfreich*
DSL: 26,364
Wii: 12,623
PSP: 7,718
PS 3: 2,563
Xbox 360: 2,369

*Deutschland*
DSL: 19,294
PSP: 6,870
Wii: 5,209
Xbox 360: 2,388
PS 3: 1,933

Mehr Zahlen aus Europa

Auch ältere Daten findet man jetzt auf der Seite.

Hmm, interessant.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Europa-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.05.2007 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Zahlen aus Europa
> 
> Auch ältere Daten findet man jetzt auf der Seite.
> 
> Hmm, interessant.



Klasse Update auf der Seite :-o

Scheinbar ist nicht UK das Playstation Land sondern Spanien, da hat die PS3 nun bald schon die 360-Gesamtzahl erreicht.

Insgesamt aber wenig überraschendes, die Verkaufszahlen spiegeln quasi den Preis der Konsolen wieder. Billiger=größerer Kundenkreis.

Die Handhelds hätte man nicht unbedingt zu dem Heimkonsolen packen müssen (für mich zwei komplett verschiedene Dinge und auch andere Zielgruppen), da fände ich interessanter wie oft z.B. die PS2 hier verkauft wird.

Bei den Graphen kann man nun übrigens auch Europa dazu nehmen - nur leider nichts ganz Europa sondern nur die einzelnen Länder...


Auch toll die sind wieder die regionalen Unterschiede. Man vergleiche die Zahlen von Frankreich und Deutschland (welches eigentlich deutlich mehr Einwohner hat), PC-Land eben ^^


Ehm, "other Europe" ist seltsam: 208,414 Wii ingesamt bei 179,594 PS3 
Ich dachte wir sind das reiche Europa 


Die PS3-Verkaufszahlen sind aber scheinbar noch etwas am fallen, auch in Europa fehlt das richtige Zugpferd.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Europa-Zahlen*

Wertungsvergleich der Konsolen (prozentual, wie viele Spieler über 80% und wie viele unter 50.
Ich poste nur das Bild...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...da das ganze von der sonyprotectiongroup kommt 

Die Wertungen stammen zwar von metacritic.com
Aber nach dem vgcharts-Graph kann man nicht abschätzen, ob da wieder getrickst wurde.
Z.B. wie das ganze aussieht wenn man es mit über 85% und unter 55% macht (könnte ja theoretisch sein, dass die meisten PS3 Titel dort Wertungen zwischen 80-85 und 50-55% bekamen und die Wahl von über80% und unter50% einen falschen Eindruck liefert).

Was ich an Wertungen/Spielen vom Wii mitbekommen habe, könnte es aber zumindest dort hinkommen. 360 überrascht mit wenigen Gurken trotz größtem Spieleangebot der Next-Gen Konsolen.


Die Auswertung der spg möchte ich aber nicht vorenthalten:



> Conclusions:
> Consumers are willing to forgo quality games to get a better price.  Both the DS and Wii are providing the lowest cost of entry to video gaming but offering the least in terms of game quality vs other consoles.



Potentielle Sony-PR-Aussagen *g*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Europa-Zahlen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.05.2007 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wertungen stammen zwar von metacritic.com
> Aber nach dem vgcharts-Graph kann man nicht abschätzen, ob da wieder getrickst wurde.
> Was ich an Wertungen/Spielen vom Wii mitbekommen habe, könnte es aber zumindest dort hinkommen. 360 überrascht mit wenigen Gurken trotz größtem Spieleangebot der Next-Gen Konsolen.


Wie du ja so schön sagt: in absoluten Zahlen oder anderen Prozentgrenzen sähe es wieder anders aus.



> > Conclusions:
> > Consumers are willing to forgo quality games to get a better price.  Both the DS and Wii are providing the lowest cost of entry to video gaming but offering the least in terms of game quality vs other consoles.
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, so eine Aussage ist doch schon nicht mehr normal.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Mai 2007)

*Haze + Blue Dragon*

Haze Vorführung (PS3):
http://www.playsyde.com/stream_3892_en.html

Zu sehen gibt es:
- den Dschungelevel, Erklärung der Fähigkeiten die man von der Droge bekommt. Interessant ist der Überdosis-Effekt, man nicht mehr zwischen Freund und Feind unterschieden
- Fahrzeuglevel, der von den Sprechern niedergemacht wird ^^
- Fabriklevel, hier verliert man kurz die Helmsicht und auf einmal ist die Welt ganz anders. Scheinbar sorgt der Helm für eine Art Gehirnwäsche, die den Krieg für den Soldaten verharmlosen soll (alles sieht schön aus, kaum/kein Blut usw.).

Man scheint da ziemlich auf die Story/das Setting zu setzen, z.B. gibt es im Netz die Homepage des fiktiven Mega-Konzerns im Spiel:
http://www.mantelglobalindustries.com


btw, da ich hier gerade 10min aus Blue Dragon (360) gesehen habe, kann ich nicht ganz die hohe Wertung der Famitsu nachvollziehen. 
Oder wurde es auch von dieser ominösen "Famitsu 360" getestet wie ES? (wieso gibt es das Magazin überhaupt, Famitsu ist doch Multi?!)

Das Charakterdesign (von den Leveln sah man ja nicht viel, aber überragend fand ich das nicht) ist auf Dragon Ball Z Niveau und spielerisch doch ziemlich altbacken (rein-rundenbasiert, Umblendung in Kampfbildschirme etc.).
Grafisch auch nur ok.
Bei den Namhaften Leute hintendran hatte ich irgendwie etwas mehr von allem erwartet.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Mai 2007)

*Kotaku German-News*

Kotaku-News haben meist immer ein wenig Humor dabei, auch wenn je nach Autor ein wenig Fanboy-Tum mitschwappt 

Allerdings hier mal alle News rum um Deutschland und Videospiele - aus der Sicht von Amis/Japanern bzw. was auch immer 

http://www.kotaku.com/gaming/germany/

fängt oben noch mit neuen Softwareverkaufszahlen an, geht aber bis zu FFVII als Killerspiel und noch weiter  - unterhaltsam, auch wegen den Bildern und Comments ^^

Edit: omg, sogar Play Vanilla hat ne News bekommen ^^


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (28. Mai 2007)

*HAZE - PS3-Petition*

Über manche Idee kann man eigentlich nur noch den Kopf schütteln:

Haze as a PLAYSTATION 3 exclusive



			
				Petition schrieb:
			
		

> If we want a Halo beater, then it cannot go multi-platform. With PLAYSTATION 3 you will have the processing power of CELL and 50GB Dual Layer Blu-ray disc to put all the content needed to make a great game out of Haze. If Haze goes multi-platform, there is a chance that the content stored on the Blu-ray disc will not go beyond 10GB because they also need to cater for the XBOX 360 and PC.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: HAZE - PS3-Petition*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 28.05.2007 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Über manche Idee kann man eigentlich nur noch den Kopf schütteln:
> 
> Haze as a PLAYSTATION 3 exclusive
> 
> ...




Diese "Befürchtungen" gibt es quasi bei allen Multi-Plattform-Games die auf der PS3 erscheinen.
Die Titel, die in naher Zukunft erscheinen betrifft das IMO nicht, da man vielleicht noch gar nicht die Erfahrung hat um Cell+BR/HDD auszunutzen.
Inhalte wird man wohl auch nicht weglassen, nur damit es auf DVD passt (denn es wäre ja mehr Aufwand extra noch Level zu produzieren, nur weil auf der BD noch Platz ist).
Solange außerdem Multi-Titel wie Assassin's Creed so gut zu sein scheinen, hab ich auch nicht das Bedürfnis zu erfahren "was könnte es für ein Spiel sein, wenn es nur für die PS3 entwickelt worden wäre".

Abgesehen davon muss auch der Hersteller an sich denken, die PS3 hat einfach noch keine große Hardwarebasis. Ein FFXIII kann sich das erlauben, das kaufen prozentual viele bzw. nur für das Spiel eine PS3, aber bei Haze?


Beschweren muss man sich außerdem nicht, bei Haze ist die PS3 nach eigenen Aussagen die Lead-Plattform. An sie wird es angepasst und daher erscheinen PC und 360 Versionen wahrscheinlich später.
Zumal die Entwickler selber sagen, dass sie noch nicht an die Power des Cells heran kommen. Sie nutzen es bei Haze scheinbar eher, um die Performance zu optimieren.

Nutzen wird man aber imo die standardisierte Festplatte, das Spiel wird keine Levelladezeiten haben. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie es wie bei Heavenly Sword machen: Während Sequenzen vor neuen Abschnitten lädt die PS3 von der BD und cached das ganze auf der Festplatte (und streamen).


Die Petition ist eh doof, Killzone gibt es ja auch noch...


----------



## Blue_Ace (29. Mai 2007)

*Neue News*

Ein Sprecher von Nintendo of America geht davon aus das Wii 40-45 % der Hardwaremarktanteile am Ende besitzt, könnte auch auf über 50% steigen. Außerdem spricht der gute Mann auch noch die Konkurrenz an. Zu finden auf 4players.de :

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispnews/Allgemein/Aktuelle_News/65712.html


John Woo und Warren Spector arbeiten an einem Film mit dem Namen "Ninja Gold". Das Konzept sag auch vor daraus ein Spiel zu machen. 

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispnews/PC-CDROM/Aktuelle_News/65711.html


----------



## Blue_Ace (29. Mai 2007)

*Forca 2 Test*

Hab soeben einen ersten Forca Motorsport 2 Test gefunden. Wertung 88%

http://gameswelt.de/artikel/index.php?id=2470&page=fazit


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forca 2 Test*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5yUcQIaDkE
7 Minuten Gameplayszenen von Bioshock


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Forca 2 Test*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 29.05.2007 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5yUcQIaDkE
> 7 Minuten Gameplayszenen von Bioshock


Da dann lieber die High-Res-Fassung
http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=9X3TKFHL


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bioshock*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 29.05.2007 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5yUcQIaDkE
> 7 Minuten Gameplayszenen von Bioshock


Mh, ich finde das Material wirkt ziemlich stumpfsinnig. Die Atmosphäre würde ich maximal mit dem Wort "Grotesk" beschreiben wollen. Ich weiß nicht, Horroratmosphäre keimt da bei mir nicht auf, da die ganzen Figuren einfach zu normal und "niedlich" aussehen. Frauen mit Spezialfähigkeiten anzuzünden und anschließend Köpfe von den Schultern zu schießen erscheint mir einfach nicht unterhaltsam. Ich hege schwere Zweifel daran, dass dieses Spiel auch nur im Ansatz mit System Shock 2 mithalten kann, wo die direkte Konfrontation teilweise kategorisch zum Scheitern verurteilt war, und man wegen mangelnder Munition eher den Rückzug vor Zombiehorden antreten musste, als sich stumpf durch die Massen zu ballern. Bioshock wirkt auf mich mittlerweile wie eine groteske Mischung aus Doom 3, Condemned und Dark Messiah. Kann ich leider nichts mit anfangen.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bioshock*


ich hatte es extra unkommentiert gepostet, da ich einen ähnlichen Eindruck hatte.
Das Spiel wirkt zudem etwas träge und die Fähigkeiten scheinen etwas "laggy".

Atmo könnte schon was werden. Vom Stil sieht es für mich aber so aus, als hätte man versucht Jules Verne zu kopieren, was aber nicht wirklich gelingt.

Ich war aber eher enttäuscht, weil es offensichtlich wieder ein Ego-Shooter mit ein paar Features  wird (siehe Haze mit Drogen, Crysis mit Anzug etc.).
Irgendwie ist auch immer die Interaktion mit der Umgebung gleich (ein paar Gegenstände die rumfliegen, gehen aber nicht kaputt etc.). 
Naja, ich hoffe auf Red Faction 3 und dass ich das ganze Spiel zerbomben kann wenn ich es will *g*



Noch ne Info für die PS3-Besitzer:

FolksSoul (bei uns Folklore) Demo
Erscheinungsdatum: 1. Juni
Preis: umsonst
Benötigter Speicherplatz: 1014MB

Wegen der anderen Zeitzone können wir also schon am Donnerstag Abend, spätestens Freitag morgen die Demo mit einem Japanischen Account saugen.


Werde dann noch mal schreiben, ob die Demo in englisch ist und sich lohnt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. Mai 2007)

*PCGH liebt maxconsole?*

öhm
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=17320
PCGH hat sie zur Webseite des Monats erklärt?
Kann mich jemand aufklären ^^

http://www.maxconsole.net/content_img/mcwebde.jpg
mist, ich dachte ich wäre Underground und keiner geht da hin wie bei kotaku


----------



## McDrake (30. Mai 2007)

*LADENHÜTER PLAYSTATION 3*

_Die neuen Spielekonsolen von Sony und Microsoft verkaufen sich nur schleppend. Das nervt vor allem die Spiele-Produzenten. Nun fordert Ubisoft, einer der größten europäischen Spielehersteller, die Konsolenpreise zu senken - und sucht gleichzeitig nach neuen Käufergruppen.

"Sony sollte den Preis bald neu kalkulieren, wenn sie in diesem Jahr noch eine zufriedenstellende Anzahl Geräte verkaufen wollen. Microsoft übrigens auch." Alain Corre ist unzufrieden mit den Verkäufen der beiden sogenannten "Next Generation"-Spielekonsolen von Microsoft und Sony, der Xbox 360 (mehr...) und der Playstation 3 (mehr...). Für den Europachef des Spieleherstellers Ubisoft, bekannt durch Titel wie "Splinter Cell", "Rayman" oder "Die Siedler", ist es eine einfache Rechnung: Je mehr Spielekonsolen in den Wohnzimmern der Welt stehen, desto mehr potentielle Käufer gibt es für die eigenen Produkte. Und je billiger eine Konsole ist, desto mehr Menschen kaufen diese.

Lukrativ ist zum Beispiel Sonys Playstation 2, die hat sich inzwischen weltweit mehr als 115 Millionen mal verkauft. Leider aber ist die ein Auslaufmodell, kaum jemand produziert noch für das alte Gerät. Denn die besten Käufer für Videospiele sind noch immer die Hardcore-Gamer, und die verlangen nach hochauflösender Grafik und anderen technischen Gimmicks, die sich auf alten Geräten nicht realisieren lassen. Doch rapide steigende Entwicklungskosten und schleppende Geräteverkäufe lassen Firmen wie Ubisoft über Alternativen nachdenken - auch in der Käufergruppe.

"Wir dürfen uns nicht von einem Gerät, einer Plattform abhängig machen", sagt Ubisoft-Chef Yves Guillemot im Gespräch mit SPIEGEL ONLINE auf der Ubisoft-Hausmesse in Paris. Das Ziel ist bereits deutlich formuliert: "Wir wollen bald zwanzig Prozent unseres Umsatzes mit Casual Games machen."

Casual Games, das sind kleine Spiele für Jedermann - und vor allem Jederfrau, denn die Frauen sollen endlich spielen. Das wünscht sich die Industrie und hat erkannt, dass es nicht ausreicht, Handhelds wie Sonys PSP in Pink anzubieten. Puzzlespiele, Gehirntrainer und kleine Musikprogramme sind es, die in Paris gezeigt werden. Spiele, die leicht zu begreifen sind und lange Spaß machen sollen. Spiele, wie sie durch Geräte wie Nintendos DS oder Wii populär geworden sind.

"Wir haben uns den Markt angeschaut", sagt Guillemot, "und es sind Sachen wie Nintendos Gehirnjogging, das sich phänomenal verkauft, die den Ausschlag gegeben haben, diese Linie ins Leben zu rufen."

Doch nicht nur Nintendo, sondern auch Microsoft hat mit den Casual Games Erfolg, der Download-Shop Xbox-Live-Arcade zeigt es. Kostengünstig zu produzierende Spiele sind es, die große Käuferschichten anlocken und so einen großen Profit garantieren. Doch ganz so einfach sei die Rechnung nicht, sagt Guillemot: "Wir haben natürlich ungleich größere Kosten im Marketing." Schon bei Spielen, die sich an Hardcore-Gamer richten, sind die Marketingkosten einer der größten Posten in der Kalkulation eines neuen Spieles. Will man jeden Menschen erreichen, sind sie natürlich ungleich höher.

Wii zeigt, wie's geht

Erste Erfahrungen mit den neuen Märkten hat Ubisoft bereits gemacht. So sind die Franzosen neben Nintendo der Spielehersteller, der am meisten Spiele für die neue Wii-Konsole (mehr...) verkauft hat. Im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz ist das ein relativ preisgünstiges Gerät. Es setzt auf schnellen Spaß, nicht auf technisches Geprotze.

Neben den beiden Vorzeigetiteln "Rayman's Raving Rabbids" (mehr...) und "Red Steel" brachte Ubisoft aber vor allem recht lieblose Umsetzungen von Erfolgstiteln auf den Markt, die es schon auf anderen Konsolen gab. "Wir haben Fehler gemacht", geben sowohl Guillemot als auch Corre freimütig zu. Sie wollten die ersten am Markt sein, hatten als erster Hersteller das Potential des Gerätes erkannt. Und haben deshalb Spiele zu schnell veröffentlicht, wie sie zugeben. Das soll sich jetzt ändern, man habe aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit gelernt, die Qualität der neuen Titel werde erheblich besser.


Durch den schnellen Start hat man immerhin die Nase vorn, vor dem großen Konkurrenten Electronic Arts zum Beispiel, dem weltgrößten Spielehersteller. Der hat erst sehr spät das Potential des Gameboy-Nachfolgers Nintendo DS erkannt und versucht nun, dieses Gerät ebenso massiv zu unterstützen wie Nintendos Wii.

Andere Hersteller geben zumindest unter der Hand zu, aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt zu haben. Sie haben geglaubt, eine Konsole wie Sonys Handheld PSP oder die Playstation 3 würden sich allein durch ihre technische Überlegenheit verkaufen. Das aber tun sie nicht. Die Verkäufe der Playstation 3 schleppen sich weltweit eher dahin, die Xbox 360 läuft nur in den USA halbwegs gut, in Europa ist sie eher ein Sorgenkind als ein Liebling der Industrie und in Japan, immer noch einer der wichtigsten Märkte für Videospiele, ist sie fast nicht vorhanden.

Haben sich Sony und Microsoft also verkalkuliert mit ihren hochgezüchteten Hitech-Konsolen? Guillemot und Corre sind sich nicht sicher. "Das Weihnachtsgeschäft diesen Jahres wird entscheidend sein", glauben beide. Entscheidend dafür, ob nicht nur Nintendo es schafft, in den Massenmarkt zu gehen, sondern auch die beiden anderen Konsolen. Würden die in der Gamer-Nische bleiben, so wäre man zumindest bei Ubisoft vorbereitet. Aber vielleicht erfüllt der Weihnachtsmann tatsächlich einen Wunsch und senkt die Preise. _

Quelle: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/spielzeug/0,1518,485385,00.html


----------



## Blue_Ace (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: LADENHÜTER PLAYSTATION 3*



			
				McDrake am 30.05.2007 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Quelle: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/spielzeug/0,1518,485385,00.html




Im Grunde hat der Typ schon recht nur meine ich das den Konsolenunterschied auf lange Sicht exklusive Games der Konsolenhersteller und ihren Partnerentwickler sind. Und da hat meiner Meinung, nach Nintendo, eben Sony die Nase vorn. Das Problem das ich derzeit sehe ist mit (Ausnahme von Sony) nicht der Preis, sondern die Ausrichtung der Konsolen. Xbox 360, PS3  ist derzeit nur für Hardcorezocker interessant, Familien und Kinder werden bis jetzt nur auf der Wii fündig. Viva Pinata z.B. war ein spielerischer wie finanzieller Flop und Kameo auch nicht der Bringer. Xbox Live Arcade wird zwar von Ubisoft positiv hervorgehoben, ist aber meist nur ein Portal für die Neuauflage alter Klassiker ohne originelle Titel wie Sonys Little Big World.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: LADENHÜTER PLAYSTATION 3*



			
				McDrake am 30.05.2007 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Neben den beiden Vorzeigetiteln "Rayman's Raving Rabbids" (mehr...) und "Red Steel" brachte Ubisoft aber vor allem recht lieblose Umsetzungen von Erfolgstiteln auf den Markt, die es schon auf anderen Konsolen gab. "*Wir haben Fehler gemacht*", geben sowohl Guillemot als auch Corre freimütig zu. Sie wollten die ersten am Markt sein, hatten als erster Hersteller das Potential des Gerätes erkannt. Und haben deshalb Spiele zu schnell veröffentlicht, wie sie zugeben. Das soll sich jetzt ändern, man habe aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit gelernt, die Qualität der neuen Titel werde erheblich besser.


Oha! UbiSoft mal einsichtig! Red Steel und Raving Rabbids sind Bombe, nach 2 Bier lacht man sich bei RR die Seele aus dem Hals, wenn man zusammen mit anderen Leuten vor der Konsole sitzt. Splinter Cell 4 und besonders Far Cry waren aber wirklich schlecht. Ich hoffe wirklich, die lernen tatsächlich aus den Fehlern und optimieren zukünftig besser. Bei Red Steel hat es ja auch gut geklappt (*Nachfolger will*). 

Immerhin einsichtig. Etwas was man nicht oft hört, zumindest in der Gamebranche.

Insgesamt kann ich dem Artikel und den Forderungen / Erkenntnissen der Insider zustimmen. DS und Wii tragen maßgeblich die Schuld daran, dass ich kaum noch "harte Games" Spiele, sondern nur noch lockig flockige Titel für diese beiden Plattformen kaufe. Pro Woche spiele ich auf dem PC maximal nur noch 2 Stunden (Legacy Skirmish und Day of Defeat Source), sonst wird das Gerät zum Schreiben und für Recherchen genutzt. Der DS ist hingegen täglich an, und ich freue mich schon auf Anno 1701 und die Siedler für das Gerät. Perfekte Pausenfüller. Wii ist Partykonsole und primäre Spielplattform zugleich. Wii Sports macht mir noch immer Spaß, Red Steel, Zelda und Co. sind für mich leicht zugängliche Hardcoreunterhaltung und sonst brauche ich nichts mehr, um tatsächlich glücklich zu sein. Mag vielleicht damit zu tun haben, dass ich im Allgemeinen weniger Zeit zum Spielen habe, oder dass mich das Lineup für die "großen" Konsolen und den PC einfach nur gänzlich kalt lässt - Grund Nummer 1 dafür, warum damals die XB360 der Wii weichen musste. 

Hilfe, ich mutiere zum glücklichen Casual-Gamer! Primitiv aber glücklich.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: LADENHÜTER PLAYSTATION 3*

Es ist eine kleine(?) Kriese, worin sich ein Großteil der Industrie befindet. So viel nützt es vielen Entwicklern / Publishern auch nicht, dass sich DS und Wii extrem gut verkaufen. Auf dem „Feld“ haben sie einen ganz besonderen Konkurrenten: Nintendo. Nicht nur die Hardware verkauft sich exzellent, auch die Nintendo-Spiele stehen „ganz oben“ in den Charts.

UbiSoft (wie auch andere Publisher) hat nämlich genau genommen zwei Probleme. Man hat sich mehr von den Next-Gen-Konsolen versprochen und DS & Wii zu wenig beachtet. Man muss sich auf Gamerankings nur mal anschauen, was UbiSoft da für eine „Leistung“ abgeliefert hat. Mit 76% steht ein „Rayman Raving Rabbids“ für UbiSoft als Spiel mit der Besten Durchschnittsbewertung da. Der ganze Rest folgt dahinter. Bis auf 37% geht es da für ein Far Cry runter. Es gibt zwar insgesamt recht viele schwache Games für Wii, trotzdem sind die Verkäufe gut. Aber meist auch nur wieder für Nintendo-Games, wobei laut Gamerankings die drei Bestens Games von Nintendo kommen.

Deutlich extremer auf dem DS. In den Top 20 (Beste DS Games laut Gamerankings.com) befinden sich 1 x Activion, 2 X Konami und 17(!!)X Nintendo.

Da bleibt den UbiSoft und CO ja fast nur PS3 und Xbox 360. Zumindest ein Teil des „Gejammers“ ist auch „hausgemacht“. Da sollen die Leute erneut 10€ zahlen, um in GRAW 2 die Karten aus GRAW 1 spielen zu können? Da gibt es Karten mit neuer Beleuchtung zum Kaufen? Da wird ein Arcadespielchen zum extrahohen Preis angeboten und beinhaltet dann nicht einmal alle Features? Oder man schaue sich an, was EA versucht. 50-60€ fürs Spiel + weitere 60€ für Downloads, wie Hintergründe und Cheats.

Sicherlich spielen bei PS3 und 360 auch Sachen wie Anschaffungspreis und CO eine Rolle, aber es fehlen auch die herausragenden Games. Es gibt zwar aber auf der Box viele soldie (und auf der PS 3 meist entsprechende Portierungen), aber es fehlen die Kracher, Must-Haves. Nette Grafik ist eine Sache, doch genau genommen wären auch alle Spiele mit „alter Technik“ möglich. Optisch sicherlich schwächer, aber spielerisch absolut identisch. Welche Käufer will Sony beispielsweise mit einem Singstar für die PS 3 erreichen? Wer will / braucht da unbedingt ein HD Video im Hintergrund? Allen für den Preis der Konsole könnte man sich 10 bis 20 Singstar-Spiele kaufen. Jedes System hat da zur Zeit so eine Problemchen. Wii hat allerdings auf Grund der Steuerung einen wunderbaren „Ich bin anders“-Bonus und kann so „bekannte Kost“ mit Fuchtelsteuerung neu präsentieren.

Es ist auf jeden Fall interessant, wie es sich in den nächsten Monaten und Jahren entwickelt.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: LADENHÜTER PLAYSTATION 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.05.2007 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss sich auf Gamerankings nur mal anschauen, was UbiSoft da für eine „Leistung“ abgeliefert hat. Mit 76% steht ein „Rayman Raving Rabbids“ für UbiSoft als Spiel mit der Besten Durchschnittsbewertung da. Der ganze Rest folgt dahinter. Bis auf 37% geht es da für ein Far Cry runter.




das thema hatten wir schon mal:
die wii wertungen vieler magazine, auch die aus denen sich der gamerankings schnitt errechnet, kann ich nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen - und vielen anderen geht es genauso.

das gilt ua auch für die ubi titel auf wii:
mögen die 37 % für far cry noch angemessen sein (kenns persönlich nicht) , sind die 76 % für rrr und erst recht die 65 %  für red steel doch eher als schlechter witz zu werten.



> Sicherlich spielen bei PS3 und 360 auch Sachen wie Anschaffungspreis und CO eine Rolle, aber es fehlen auch die herausragenden Games.



muss wohl so sein.
denn der angeblich hohe preis der 360 kann ja wohl kaum als argument für zu geringe verkäufe der konsole gelten. 
gleiches gilt für die ps3. die konsole ist in japan spottbillig, liegt aber trotzdem wie blei in den regalen.
nur am hardwarepreis kanns also wohl kaum liegen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: LADENHÜTER PLAYSTATION 3*



			
				Bonkic am 30.05.2007 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> die wii wertungen vieler magazine, auch die aus denen sich der gamerankings schnitt errechnet, kann ich nicht im geringsten nachvollziehen - und vielen anderen geht es genauso.
> 
> das gilt ua auch für die ubi titel auf wii:
> mögen die 37 % für far cry noch angemessen sein (kenns persönlich nicht) , sind die 76 % für rrr und erst recht die 65 %  für red steel doch eher als schlechter witz zu werten.


Sicherlich Wertungen sind immer so eine Sache. Trotzdem empfinde ich speziell beim Wii und bei UbiSoft-Games für Wii den Tenor im Netz eher negativ. Nicht nur bei Reviews. Das deckt sich auch mit meiner Erfahrung, die ich (etwa zwei Monate lang) mit dem Gerät gemacht habe.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: LADENHÜTER PLAYSTATION 3*



			
				Bonkic am 30.05.2007 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 30.05.2007 12:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gerade bei den Wii-Wertungen wird regelmäßig gänzlich daneben bewertet. Mir fällt auf Anhieb keine andere Plattform ein, wo so oft, so schlecht bewertet wird - teils sogar richtig unfair und schlicht nicht nachvollziehbar. Bei Red Steel hat Ubi einfach sehr ordentliche Arbeit abgeliefert, und ein sehr gut vertontes und gut spielbares Produkt abgeliefert, welches eigentlich als ideales Launchgame im klassischen Sinne zu sehen ist. Oftmals werden bei diesen Spielen fragwürdige Kritikpunkte aufgeworfen, die ich einfach nur als Schwachsinnig beschreiben kann. Da werden Grafiken absichtlich schlecht dargestellt, und mit der XB360 Fassung verglichen, da wird die Steuerung als "unkomfortabel" beschrieben, und mit einer 6 bewertet, weil man zum Zielen die Hand heben muss. Also wirklich. Ganz frei stelle ich folgende Behauptung auf: 70% der "Fachmagazine" und Onlineportale die Wii-Titel testen, sind schlichtweg unfähig, leiden unter akuter Bewegungslegasthenie, sind so unbeweglich, dass das Heben des Arms für 20 Sekunden zur Qual wird, oder einfach Grafikfetischisten. Wenn ich schon solche Sätze lesen muss wie: "Verglichen mit der XB360 Version von Call of Duty 3, schneidet die Wii-Fassung optisch deutlich schlechter ab". Ähm, Wii hat nur eine ~ 730 MHz CPU und keine 3 Core-Einheiten mit jeweils 3.2 GHz. Wenn ich so etwas lesen muss - von bezahlten Journalisten! - dann platzt mir einfach nur die Hutschnur. Kompetente Wii-Wertungen vergeben imho einzig die N-Zone und die Computer Bild Spiele. Da wird im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten der Wii getestet, und es werden keine schlicht unmöglichen Vergleiche mit anderen Konsolen herangezogen, die mal eben 200 - 350 Euro teurer sind, und entsprechend mehr Hardwareleistung bieten. Auch die Wertungen von 37 % für Far Cry finde ich frech. Die Steuerung war okay, nur die Grafik war entsprechend unvorteilhaft und einige Inhalte machten Probleme. Sicherlich kein gutes Spiel, eher ein schlechtes, aber keine 37 % Gurke. 50 - 60 % wären da sicher im Bereich des Möglichen gewesen -WENN man sich die Mühe gemacht hätte, um das Spiel länger als 7 Minuten zu testen. 

Im Umkehrschluss vergeben dann aber diese Meckermagazine Höchstwertungen für typische Nintendo-Marken wie Zelda. Da wird pauschal die 95% Wertung gezückt, dabei wurde im Text kaum beschrieben warum das Spiel diese Wertung verdient hat. Teils wurden auch nur Vergleiche mit dem N64 Zelda OoT angestellt. Also wirklich, da fehlen mir die Worte. Da wird irgendwie eine Zahl aufgedrückt, und fertig. Hier sollte wirklich der normale Kunde Tester spielen, und auf viele Fachwertungen pfeifen. Einfach in die Videothek gehen und das Spiel für einen Tag leihen. So hat man eine deutliche kompetentere Einschätzung der Spiele, als von irgendwelchen dicken, sarkastischen Testern, die es für unverantwortlich halten, dass man beim Spielen mal die Hände benutzen muss.

Regards, eX!


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: LADENHÜTER PLAYSTATION 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.05.2007 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 30.05.2007 12:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mein wg colege hat seit dem realese eine wii. habe öfters mit ihm gezockt und ich bin etwas entäuscht. iregndwie zockt auch er im moment nur nintendo klassiker aus dem store und kein neuen wii games. nach zelda war irgendwie die luft draussen. weder ein in house produkt noch ein third party spiel konnten wirklich überzeugen. red steel verkaufte sich sehr gut ich möchet wissen warum ? es ist meiner meinung nach grottig !!!
auch andere tiefbewertete titel verkaufen sich nicht schlecht ! ? 
ist das nur wegen der neuartigen steuerung und man lässt inhaltliche qualität ausser acht?? ich hab keine ahnung


----------



## LordMephisto (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: LADENHÜTER PLAYSTATION 3*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 30.05.2007 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wii-Wertungen vergeben imho einzig die N-Zone und die *Computer Bild Spiele*. Da wird im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten der Wii getestet, und es werden keine schlicht unmöglichen Vergleiche mit anderen Konsolen herangezogen, die mal eben 200 - 350 Euro teurer sind, und entsprechend mehr Hardwareleistung bieten.



Echt? Ich hab schon lange kein Exemplar mehr in den Händen gehalten, hätte damit aber nicht gerechnet^^. 
Ich erinnere mich da an einen großen Konsolen Vergleichstest, indem dem GB Advance als Negativpunkt angeheftet wurde, dass er keine CD-Roms liest


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: LADENHÜTER PLAYSTATION 3*



			
				LordMephisto am 30.05.2007 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 30.05.2007 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die haben natürlich auch mal Aussetzer - wie jedes Mag -, aber in der letzen Zeit decken sich doch erstaunlich alle dort verteilten Wertungen sehr stark mit meinen eigenen Erwartungen und Kriterien - egal ob bei PC, PSP, Wii oder NDS.

Zelda -> Schulnote 1.47 
Red Steel -> Schulnote 2.00
Call of Duty 3 -> Schulnote 2.25
Far Cry -> Schulnote 2.97
Rayman -> Schulnote 2.35
Excite Truck -> Schulnote 1.66

Kann ich alle teilen / bedenkenlos unterschreiben. Dort werden Punkte größtenteils auch erklärt. Warum sorgt die Grafik dort für Punktabzug? Warum hätte die Steuerung besser sein können? 

Dieses Magazin genügt demnach vorzüglich meinen hohen intellektuellen Anforderungen an die Printmedien!   

Regards, eX!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wii*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 30.05.2007 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> red steel verkaufte sich sehr gut ich möchet wissen warum ? es ist meiner meinung nach grottig !!!
> auch andere tiefbewertete titel verkaufen sich nicht schlecht ! ?
> ist das nur wegen der neuartigen steuerung und man lässt inhaltliche qualität ausser acht?? ich hab keine ahnung


Warum ist es deiner Meinung nach grottig? Das würde mich wirklich mal interessieren. Nüchtern betrachtet habe ich bei Red Steel z.B. folgende Punkte gefunden, die ich sehr überzeugend fand:

- Sanfter Spieleinstieg. Schwierigkeitsgrad geht langsam aber konstant nach oben (z.B. bei den Schwertkämpfen oder bei der Stärke der Schusswaffen)

- Nachvollziehbare Geschichte mit authentischen Waffen und Figuren. Man muss seine Freundin retten, die Ehre wiederherstellen, sich mit zwielichtigen Gestalten einlassen. Stets hat man jedoch ein Ziel vor Augen: Ich muss meine Freundin retten.

- Effektvolle Action. Überall zerplatzen Kisten, Geräte, oder andere Gegenstände. Funken sprühen, Gegner schreien, laute Waffensalven durchschneiden die Stille, Explosionen verwüsten Lageräume und Bars.

- Ragdoll. Figuren fallen größtenteils nachvollziehbar um. Ein Treffer läßt Gegner nicht durch die halbe Karte fliegen, sondern eher in sich zusammen fallen, oder an Kisten runter rutschen.

- Zielen. Man kann problemlos im Sitzen, oder auch im Stehen spielen. Man kann die Waffe normal halten, oder in "Gangsta"-Manier angewinkelt. Man muss im späteren Verlauf keine Figuren mehr töten, sondern kann diese Entwaffnen. Ebenfalls muss man bei den Schwertkämpfen niemanden umbringen. 

- Unterschiedliche Umgebungen. Bars, Hotels, Straßenzüge, Parkanlagen, Dojos, Hochhäuser, Fischfabriken, Schiffe, Industrieanlagen und Co. Man bekommt ein breites Spektrum vorgesetzt.

Insgesamt hat das Spiel einfach alles, was einen guten linearen aber glaubwürdigen Ego-Shooter ausmacht. Story, Spielwitz, Dialoge, Action, Identifikationspotential. Wie man ein solches Spiel mit teilweise nur 40 % bewerten kann, ist mir schlicht schleierhaft. 

Zwar hat das Spiel auch negative Seiten, wie etwa nervige Ladezeiten oder kurze Spielabschnitte, aber diese können wohl kaum eine Abwertung von 40% bewirken. An der Steuerung kann ich nichts kritisieren, ich habe bezogen auf die Genauigkeit immer Werte von 80 - 90 %, und sonst klappt das Ducken, Springen und Slomo-Feuern auch klasse. Keine Ahnung was man da wirklich ->konstruktiv<- kritisieren konnte. Und da scheitert es eben bei den Medien. Da wird nicht konstruktiv kritisiert, sondern nur unnachvollziehbar gemeckert. *Die Steuerung ist doof...mimimimi*
Warum ist die doof? Oder ist nur der Tester unfähig?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wii*

Interview zu Silent Hill 5. Eigentlich keine Infos zum Spiel, aber ist poste es, weil es gerade nur Konsolenthematik passt (wegen der Übersetzung nicht immer korrektes Englisch  )




> Masashi Tsuboyama has been interviewed by Electric Shock Magazine [Dengeki Playstation] about the next generation of Silent Hill. He talks Silent Hill 5, Playstation 3, Xbox 360 and Nintendo Wii. No solid details but its a very good read. Click read more to read the article.
> 
> shboy147 has kindly transcripted and translated the interview from Degeki Playstation.
> 
> ...





Bei ihm wäre es jetzt also das Setup:
- Playstation 3 Lead-Plattform
- 360-Port
- Wii hat die falsche Zielgruppe.

Das geht in eine andere Richtung als Ubisoft, ihm wären die technischen Anforderungen und die Zielgruppe erstmal wichtiger, als welche Konsole wie viele Millionen bereits verkauft hat. (wobei SH5 doch eh für PS3, PC und 360 kommen wird, wie eben auch die Vorgänger!?)


----------



## Bonkic (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wii*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 30.05.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> -langer text-



dem ist fast nichts mehr hinzuzügen, ausser dem vielleicht coolsten feature im gesamten spiel : der controller klingelt, wenn man angerufen wird ! geil !   



Spoiler



(ja ich bin billig zu erheitern)


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wii*



			
				Bonkic am 30.05.2007 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 30.05.2007 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rofl ja, da habe ich mich damals richtig erschreckt, und dachte nur: "WTF?! Welcher Idiot hat an meinem Handy rumgefummelt!". Dabei wars die Wii-Mote...lol.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wii*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 30.05.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 30.05.2007 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soory deine auflistungen sind teiwleise ein witz. solche anforderungen wie du sie teilweise schilderst sollte  heute jedes durchschnittliche game verfügen. das macht noch keinen starken titel aus. auch keinen 80 titel


----------



## EmmasPapa (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wii*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 30.05.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> soory deine auflistungen sind teiwleise ein witz. solche anforderungen wie du sie teilweise schilderst sollte  heute jedes durchschnittliche game verfügen. das macht noch keinen starken titel aus. auch keinen 80 titel



Doch, weil die meisten Titel das alles nicht mehr bieten (mit wenigen Ausnahmen).


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wii*



			
				EmmasPapa am 30.05.2007 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 30.05.2007 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jaja das ewige gejammer kein titel bietet mehr was neues blabla. dann gründet doch selber ein studio und macht es besser. ich bin eifach der meinung aus red stell hätte man viel mehr machen können ...

es gibt in jedem genre perlen die sind klasse unabhängig von grafikpower und steuerung ...doch red steel gehört nicht dazu !


----------



## EmmasPapa (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wii*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 30.05.2007 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 30.05.2007 16:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das war kein Gejammer. Aber der Titel wird auch m.E. zu unrecht so niedergemacht. Ich muss nicht in jedem neuen Titel tausend Neuerungen haben, aber ein wenig Abwechselung sollte schon sein. Und wenn ich mir so die Veröffentlichungen der letzten Monate anschaue, dann ist da ziemlich viel Schrott auf den Markt gekommen. Wenn die sich wenigstens wie HL1/2 oder Unreal spielen  lassen würden, dann wäre ich ja zufrieden, auch ohne Neuerung.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wii*



			
				EmmasPapa am 30.05.2007 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 30.05.2007 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mhh, Ragdoll und Effekte gibts in keinen Shootern mehr?




Bei Red Steel kann ich die Wertungen durchaus nachvollziehen (auch wenn 40% u.ä. Unfug sind)
Das einzige interessante ist die Wii-Steuerung und die ist im Vergleich zu anderen Titeln nicht besonders gut gelungen, insbesondere die Schwerteinlagen, da man nie das Schwert direkt mit der Wiimote kontrolliert.

Gerade was hier aufgezählt wird gibt es ja Systemübergreifend mehrfach in weit besserer Ausführung. 
Da ist es zwar teils auch der gleiche Ego-Shooter-Brei, aber wenigstens bekommt man noch einen "wow"-Effekt, der auf dem Wii einfach nicht mehr so möglich ist, außer man hat die letzten Jahre in einer Höhle verbracht.

Features wie das beschriebene Telefon-Klingeln sind natürlich cool, aber da habe ich z.B. mehr über die Raketenwerfer-Zusatzfunktionen bei Resistance gestaunt.


Wenn es euch gefällt ist das ja gut, über Geschmack streitet man sich nicht etc. 
Wahrscheinlich seid ihr auch unvoreingenommener an das Spiel heran gegangen, in Nintendo-Lagern hatte man es als DEN Ego-Shooter schlechthin herbeigesehnt (warum weiß ich nicht, die Videos schreitet quasi schon "75%") und waren dementsprechend mehrheitlich enttäuscht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wii*

Vielleicht sollte man sich bei der Diskussion hier auch ein wenig von den Prozenten lösen. Die wurden von mir ja nur mal eingeworfen, um ein wenig das „Problem“ zu zeigen, welches Drittanbieter haben. Deren Spiele sind in vielen Fällen nicht so sehr auf das System zugeschnitten und darauf optimiert, wie die Games von Nintendo. (Das wird ja wohl keiner bestreiten wollen.) Nintendo entwickelt eben nur für Wii oder DS. EA oder Ubi wollen aber meist mehrere Systeme bedienen. Aber gerade durch die andere Steuerung „beißt“ sich da teilweise was und es endet mit einer eher lieblosen Portierung.

Mag ja durchaus sein, dass die Titel einen schweren Stand haben und in der Presse zu „hart“ angefasst werden. Sicherlich ist es auch verständlich, dass die Titel nicht wie 360 oder PS3-Titel aussehen können. Trotzdem ist doch OK – gerade im Vergleich – darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Wii-Fassung schlechter aussieht. Die Meisten Käufer haben doch – ganz gleich welches System – nicht so die Ahnung. (Wenn ich nur daran denke wie viele Wii-Game wirklich glauben / geglaubt haben die Unreal Engine 3 für Wii zu bekommen.) Ganz sicher bringen irgendwelche Pauschaläußerungen oder Abwertungen, weil es nicht so gut wie auf der 360 aussieht, nichts. Alles sollte nur eben in Maßen erfolgen. Gerade die Wii-Steuerung kann sich aber, wie man auch sehr schön hier im Thread sieht, als sehr subjektiv herausstellen. Ex ist damit zufrieden („An der Steuerung kann ich nichts kritisieren“), ich fand sie dagegen doch eher etwas schwammig, ungenau und Umdrehen war elendig langsam. Auch in den Schwertkämpfen fand ich die Erkennung der Bewegungen nicht wirklich so optimal. Deswegen ist es zwar nicht gleich ein 60%-Game, aber die Ansichten können eben sehr unterschiedlich sein. Aber gerade eine Steuerung ist ja ein elementarer Bestandteil des Spiels. Nur wer hat jetzt „recht“?

Aber es ging ja gar nicht so primär um ein Spiel, sondern wie gut (oder schlecht) sich die Games der Drittanbieter schlagen. Die haben auf Wii/DS (noch?) nicht so viel zu melden.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wii*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 30.05.2007 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 30.05.2007 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stimmt. Nur nimmt sich praktisch kein Spiel die Zeit, und erklärt Angriffe mit dem Schwert, oder wie man mit Waffen blocken kann. War vorbildlich gelöst bei dem Spiel. Dank Tutorials und Erklärungen wurden die ganzen Schwertmoves alles sehr verständlich erklärt.



> > - Nachvollziehbare Geschichte mit authentischen Waffen und Figuren. Man muss seine Freundin retten, die Ehre wiederherstellen, sich mit zwielichtigen Gestalten einlassen. Stets hat man jedoch ein Ziel vor Augen: Ich muss meine Freundin retten.
> 
> 
> die story ist abgedroschen , langweilig und kommt schlecht rüber . man läuft von raum zu raum .. wirkliche spannung tritt  kaum auf !! ist mir überhaupt nicht so gegangen


 Damit schießt du gleichzeitig alle Shooter der letzten Jahre ab, also Doom 3, Far Cry, HL2, Quake 4, FEAR. Viele Inhalte waren da ebenfalls abgedroschen, oder die Spiele boten nicht einmal eine verständliche Story. Trotzdem hat es für 80 - 96% Wertungen gereicht. Abgedroschen? Fraglich. Red Steel ist wohl eins der wenigen Spiele, wo man einfach nur normale Sachen machen muss (wie eben die Freundin zu retten). Mal eine nette Alternative zu den ganzen anderen - wirklich abgedroschenen - Geschichten der Marke "rette die Welt / beende im Alleingang einen Krieg / töte Mutanten".


> > - Effektvolle Action. Überall zerplatzen Kisten, Geräte, oder andere Gegenstände. Funken sprühen, Gegner schreien, laute Waffensalven durchschneiden die Stille, Explosionen verwüsten Lageräume und Bars.
> 
> 
> durch teilweise grosse slowdowns und extrem verwaschene texturen machen diese wenigen punkte das spiel nicht viel besser. sogar für wii verhältnisse ist die optik schlecht und die effekte(besonders feuer ) ziehen mir nicht ansatzweise die hosen aus !


Die Framerate geht teilweise in den Keller stimmt, fand ich aber nicht sonderlich störend. Das Spiel war damit noch gut spielbar. Die Texturen waren teilweise mau, aber teilweise auch genial. RS reiht sich imho vorzüglich bei den von dir genannten Kritikpunkten in die Reihen von D3 - HL2 ein. Auch da war die Grafik bezogen auf Texturen und Effekte teils durchwachsen - für hohe Wertungen hat es trotzdem gereicht. 
Frü Wii-Verhältnisse schlecht? Ausgemachter Blödsinn der übelsten Sorte. Ich habe fast jedes Launchgame auf der Wii gespielt, und Red Steel steht mit der präsentierten Optik ganz klar im oberen Feld. Es gibt bisher kein Wii-Spiel, welches wirklich die ganzen 730 MHz aus der Konsole zieht, bzw. die 250 MHz der Grafiklösung nutzt. Metroid Prime 3 soll in den letzten Monaten stark überarbeitet worden sein, das könnte wirklich ein Spiel werden, welches optisch "grün" wird. Trotzdem wird die Wii niemals auch nur im Ansatz an die Grafik von XB360 und Co rankommen. Dafür ist die Hardware zu klein. Was es am Feuer auszusetzen gab, kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Die Szene wo der Helikopter durch das Hoteldach kracht, und das brennende Wrack die Umgebung erhellt, sieht imho optisch für die verfügbare Hardware gut aus.  





> > - Ragdoll. Figuren fallen größtenteils nachvollziehbar um. Ein Treffer läßt Gegner nicht durch die halbe Karte fliegen, sondern eher in sich zusammen fallen, oder an Kisten runter rutschen.
> 
> 
> lächerlich. die gegner sind nicht nur ungeschickt und dumm sie fallen wie in gummibälle und wirken überhaupt nicht lebensecht ! ging mir übrigens bei hitman teilweise genau gleich


Wie Gummibälle? Wohl kaum. Waffenfeuer wirkt sich auf die Figuren weder zu extrem, noch zu dezent aus. Und was ist bitte an der KI großartig zu kritisieren? Gegner feuern aus der Deckung, wechseln teilweise die Position, und stürmen auf den Spieler zu, wenn dieser  gerade beim Nachladen ist, oder hinter einem Tisch sitzt, um die Leben aufzufrischen.  


> > - Zielen. Man kann problemlos im Sitzen, oder auch im Stehen spielen. Man kann die Waffe normal halten, oder in "Gangsta"-Manier angewinkelt. Man muss im späteren Verlauf keine Figuren mehr töten, sondern kann diese Entwaffnen. Ebenfalls muss man bei den Schwertkämpfen niemanden umbringen.
> 
> 
> die schwertkämpfe sind langweilig und nach einiger zeit ist der ablauf immer der gleiche man blockt , blockt macht den spetzial angriff usw...die steuerung ist viel zu ungenau und umständlich. nach längerem spielen beherrscht man sie schon besser aber man hat nie das gefühl man seih  herr der lage und könne  präzise aggieren ! da ist call of duty rein steurungstechnisch viel besser gelöst


Bei welchem Spiel ist der Ablauf nicht immer  gleich?  Es gibt doch ausreichend Kampftechniken und Katas, mit denen man die Duelle interessanter gestalten kann. Wer nur nach Muster X spielt, wird sicherlich keine Freude an Action-Spielen haben. Ungenau und umständlich? Kann ich auch nicht verstehen, liegt dann wohl daran, wo die Sensorbar aufgestellt ist, und welche Einstellungen man im Menü vorgenommen hat. Hatte kein Problem damit. Präzise und intuitiv. 





> > - Unterschiedliche Umgebungen. Bars, Hotels, Straßenzüge, Parkanlagen, Dojos, Hochhäuser, Fischfabriken, Schiffe, Industrieanlagen und Co. Man bekommt ein breites Spektrum vorgesetzt.
> 
> 
> hat heute jedes zweite action spiel so lange es nicht halo hiesst ))


Aha? Doom 3 hatte grafische Abwechslung? Fear hatte große grafische Abwechslung? Teils kränkelte sogar HL2 an starker Levelmonotonie. Du konterst, bzw. willst meine Punkte entschärfen, kannst aber keine richtigen Beispiele nennen, die deinen Standpunkt untermauern. "Die anderen Spiele können das auch"...ja wer sind denn diese anderen Shooter? Wobei ich es generell debil finde, ein Wii-Spiel mit einem PC-Spiel zu vergleichen. 





> > Insgesamt hat das Spiel einfach alles, was einen guten linearen aber glaubwürdigen Ego-Shooter ausmacht. Story, Spielwitz, Dialoge, Action, Identifikationspotential. Wie man ein solches Spiel mit teilweise nur 40 % bewerten kann, ist mir schlicht schleierhaft.
> 
> 
> für mich ist es nachvollziebar soory


Am Ende Geschmackssache, wenn man aber die objektiv sichtbaren Elemente im Spiel gliedert, sichtet und analysiert, dann muss man einfach erkennen, dass der Titel mehr richtig, als falsch gemacht hat. Im schlechtesten Fall wäre noch eine 75% Wertung hinnehmbar gewesen, wenn man wirklich kritisch testet. Doch ansonsten wären 80 % fair und  85 % sehr fein gewesen. Da immerhin auf dem Wii auch die Vergleichsgrundlage fehlt, und das Spiel praktisch keine Konkurrenz hat. War mir auch schleierhaft, warum Magazine teilweise Red Steel mit HL2 oder irgendwelchen anderen plattformfremden Titeln verglichen haben. Auf dem Wii gibt es als Solo-Shooter mit Story atm eben nur RS, und daher sollte man auch fair das Spiel NUR auf dieser Plattform bewerten. Das Geschreie wäre schließlich auch groß, wenn PCG z.B. Flatout 2 nachträglich mit 50% bewerten würde, weil "MotorStorm" auf der PS3 einfach fetter und geiler ist. Mit der Logik bekommt man keine sinnvolle Testbasis.



> soory deine auflistungen sind teiwleise ein witz. solche anforderungen wie du sie teilweise schilderst *sollte  heute jedes durchschnittliche game verfügen*. das macht noch keinen starken titel aus. auch keinen 80 titel


 Sollte ist nicht haben. Und wenn wir schon sinnfrei PC mit Konsolenspielen vergleichen, dann sollte man auch Beispiele von Spielen nennen, wo eben dies alles auch so ganz toll gemacht ist. Mir fällt da auf Anhieb nichts ein. Aber wir könnten ja Red Steel mit Gears of War vergleichen, damit blieben wir immerhin auf der Konsolenebene… 

Regards, eX!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wii*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.05.2007 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man sich bei der Diskussion hier auch ein wenig von den Prozenten lösen. Die wurden von mir ja nur mal eingeworfen, um ein wenig das „Problem“ zu zeigen, welches Drittanbieter haben.


Ja. Prozente. Feind und schlimmer Feind zugleich. Ich glaube da könnte man tagelang über das Thema diskutieren, ohne am Ende zu einer Einigung zu kommen. Da beißt man sich wirklich schnell fest. *g*


> Deren Spiele sind in vielen Fällen nicht so sehr auf das System zugeschnitten und darauf optimiert, wie die Games von Nintendo. (Das wird ja wohl keiner bestreiten wollen.)


Ist zweifelsfrei Tatsache. Nintendo lässt sich i.d.R. auch wirklich extrem viel Zeit mit den Spielen, dies resultiert dann z.B. auch bei einem großen Spiel wie Zelda in völliger Fehlerfreiheit, während z.B. eigentlich alle Thrid-Party-Games kleinere, oder größere Macken haben, die man hätte problemlos verhindern können (fehlende Soundfiles, Texturfehler etc.). Wobei ich es z.B. aber bei Twilight Princess auch etwas "doof" fand, dass man nur die Steuerung für Wii angepasst hat, das Spiel optisch aber nur auf GameCube-Niveau war. Zumindest etwas bessere Texturen hätte ich mir gewünscht. Die waren da teilweise wirklich schlecht. 





> Nintendo entwickelt eben nur für Wii oder DS. EA oder Ubi wollen aber meist mehrere Systeme bedienen. Aber gerade durch die andere Steuerung „beißt“ sich da teilweise was und es endet mit einer eher lieblosen Portierung.


Ist wohl primär auch ein Problem der fehlenden Exklusivtitel für jeweilige Konsolen, und ganz besonders für die Nintendo-Konsolen. Ein Red Steel war Plattformexklusiv, und dementsprechend auch besser als z.B. eine schlampig umgewandelte Fassung von Far Cry. Wenn man will, geht alles. Nur scheint diese Sichtweise bei den Publishern, verständlicherweise, nicht sonderlich präsent zu sein.


> Mag ja durchaus sein, dass die Titel einen schweren Stand haben und in der Presse zu „hart“ angefasst werden. Sicherlich ist es auch verständlich, dass die Titel nicht wie 360 oder PS3-Titel aussehen können. Trotzdem ist doch OK – gerade im Vergleich – darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Wii-Fassung schlechter aussieht.


 Dagegen spricht auch nichts, nur hatte ich bei vielen Tests dann den Eindruck, dass aufgrund dieser Problematik die Grafik noch tiefer bewertet wurde. Machen wir uns nichts vor: Wii hat eine gnadenlose schlechte Hardware für Leute, die wirklich auf Eyecandy stehen, aber bei Tests sollte man imho tatsächlich nur das bewerten, was man tatsächlich sieht - gemessen an der Fähigkeit der Hardware. Auch sollte man so verfahren, wenn es um die eigentlichen Inhalte der Spiele geht. Was bringt es mir als Spieler, wenn da ein Aspekt schlechter bewertet wird, weil eben dieser schon in einem PC / XB360 / PS3 Spiel besser vorhanden war. Klar, für Multigamer ein nützlicher Hinweis, der sich aber nicht auf die Bewertung auswirken sollte. Ein Wii-Player, für den wohl die Tests primär sein sollen, wird es wohl eher weniger interessieren, dass Shooter XY im Vergleich mit irgendeinem unbekannten PC-Spiel “schlechter“ abschneitet, und deshalb auch nur 7 statt 10 Punkte in der Sparte bekommt. 





> Die Meisten Käufer haben doch – ganz gleich welches System – nicht so die Ahnung. (Wenn ich nur daran denke wie viele Wii-Game wirklich glauben / geglaubt haben die Unreal Engine 3 für Wii zu bekommen.) Ganz sicher bringen irgendwelche Pauschaläußerungen oder Abwertungen, weil es nicht so gut wie auf der 360 aussieht, nichts. Alles sollte nur eben in Maßen erfolgen. Gerade die Wii-Steuerung kann sich aber, wie man auch sehr schön hier im Thread sieht, als sehr subjektiv herausstellen. Ex ist damit zufrieden („An der Steuerung kann ich nichts kritisieren“), ich fand sie dagegen doch eher etwas schwammig, ungenau und Umdrehen war elendig langsam. Auch in den Schwertkämpfen fand ich die Erkennung der Bewegungen nicht wirklich so optimal. Deswegen ist es zwar nicht gleich ein 60%-Game, aber die Ansichten können eben sehr unterschiedlich sein. Aber gerade eine Steuerung ist ja ein elementarer Bestandteil des Spiels. Nur wer hat jetzt „recht“?


User wie wir, können ja glücklicherweise endlos darüber spekulieren. Nur erwarte zumindest ich von Fachmagazinen oder offiziellen Internetportalen Tests, die sich "richtig" mit dem Spiel befassen, und die Steuerung auch entsprechend bewerten. Man kann sich über immer streitbare Punkte wie Präzision aufregen, aber wenn dann jemand die Steuerung kategorisch als unspielbar darstellt, dann ist das einfach Mist. Wäre die wirklich so unspielbar, dann hätte wohl kaum jemand das Spiel beenden können. Paradebeispiel ist dann wohl echt dieser Test: http://www.gamerankings.com/itemrankings/launchreview.asp?reviewid=746213


> Aber es ging ja gar nicht so primär um ein Spiel, sondern wie gut (oder schlecht) sich die Games der Drittanbieter schlagen. Die haben auf Wii/DS (noch?) nicht so viel zu melden.


Stimmt. Ist leider so ein trauriges Los, welches Nintendo seit Jahren mit sich tragen muss. Da gibt es wirklich selten Thrid-Party-Titel, die wirklich gut sind, oder sich mit echten Nintendo-Spielen messen können. Bisher sieht es nicht anders aus. Neben den imho zu schlecht bewerteten Titeln, gibt es zweifelsfrei auch Spiele, die wirklich schlecht sind. Wenn ich mir meine "Will ich haben Liste" so angucke, dann sind auf der Wii bis auf 2 Ausnahmen eigentlich nur Nintendo-Produkte aufgeführt. Man kann hoffen, dass sich dieser Trend ändern wird, und das Third-Party-Hersteller sich qualitativ steigern, aber ich rechne im Falle der Wii kaum damit. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wii*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 30.05.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur nimmt sich praktisch kein Spiel die Zeit, und erklärt Angriffe mit dem Schwert, oder wie man mit Waffen blocken kann. War vorbildlich gelöst bei dem Spiel. Dank Tutorials und Erklärungen wurden die ganzen Schwertmoves alles sehr verständlich erklärt.


Also mir fallen nun nicht so viele Spiele ein, die einem nicht die Steuerung erklären. Es ist natürlich eine Frage, wie umfangreich es sein soll, aber meist gibt es ja nun auch nicht so viel zu sagen.




			
				eX2tremiousU am 30.05.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit schießt du gleichzeitig alle Shooter der letzten Jahre ab, also Doom 3, Far Cry, HL2, Quake 4, FEAR.


In Sachen Handlung / Präsentation der Handlung stimmt das ja auch.




			
				eX2tremiousU am 30.05.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Texturen waren teilweise mau, aber teilweise auch genial. RS reiht sich imho vorzüglich bei den von dir genannten Kritikpunkten in die Reihen von D3 - HL2 ein. Auch da war die Grafik bezogen auf Texturen und Effekte teils durchwachsen - für hohe Wertungen hat es trotzdem gereicht.


Da habe ich wohl irgendwie andere Games gespielt. Die optischw Qualität schwankte in RS IMO teilweise ganz extrem.




			
				eX2tremiousU am 30.05.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Story, Spielwitz, Dialoge, Action, Identifikationspotential. Wie man ein solches Spiel mit teilweise nur 40 % bewerten kann, ist mir schlicht schleierhaft.


Ist ja teilweise auch subjektiv. Auch sollte man nicht vergessen, dass es sich teilweise um „Umrechnungen“ handelt. Es wird ja nicht immer und überall in Prozent gewertet. Nur bei Prozent liegen ja fast alle Spiel über 50%, wohingegen bei z.B. 1 bis 5 Sternen sehr viel mehr das komplette Spektrum ausgenutzt wird.




			
				eX2tremiousU am 30.05.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Geschreie wäre schließlich auch groß, wenn PCG z.B. Flatout 2 nachträglich mit 50% bewerten würde, weil "MotorStorm" auf der PS3 einfach fetter und geiler ist. Mit der Logik bekommt man keine sinnvolle Testbasis.


Stimmt schon. Nur ist es auch immer eine Frage der Gründe / Begründunge und eine 8+%-Wertung kann ich in RS nun nich erkennen.

Um es mal auf einen Abschluss-Punkt zu bringen. Was Wii gebrauchten könnte wäre eine echte Shooterentwicklung für Wii. Nicht einfach nur eine Portierung der 12 Knöpfe und 2 Achsen. Gerade da ein Teil der Tasten beim Wiimote nicht so optimal zu erreichen ist, sind viele Tasten IMO ein Graus für jeden Wii.Shooter. (Entsprechend natürlich auf für andere Genres.)

Ein Zelda auf Wii war nun nicht so ein großer Unterschied im Vergleich zur GC-Fassung. Trotzdem hat mir der Titel am Besten gefallen. Einfach weil man den gut spielen konnte. Man konnte sich auf das Spiel konzentrieren und haderte wenig / gar nicht mit einer noch nicht ganz ausgereiften Steuerung.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wii*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.05.2007 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Um es mal auf einen Abschluss-Punkt zu bringen. Was Wii gebrauchten könnte wäre eine echte Shooterentwicklung für Wii. Nicht einfach nur eine Portierung der 12 Knöpfe und 2 Achsen. Gerade da ein Teil der Tasten beim Wiimote nicht so optimal zu erreichen ist, sind viele Tasten IMO ein Graus für jeden Wii.Shooter. (Entsprechend natürlich auf für andere Genres.)


Da wird man wohl hoffen müssen, was Entwicklungen wie Metroid Prime 3 ans Tageslicht fördern werden. Bisher hatte eigentlich immer nur Nintendo die Spiele, mit dem besten Kontrolllayout (jetzt bezogen auf BigN-Konsolen) bzw. mit den intuitivsten Spielideen. Wenn wirklich präzise und akkurat, dann wohl nur von Nintendo. Ich denke eher nicht, dass ein Thrid-Party-Entwickler da wirklich überzeugen wird. Aber man wird sehen was die Zukunft bringt. Wii ist nicht einmal 1 Jahr alt, und steckt praktisch noch, wie die PS3, in den Kinderschuhen. Es kann also nur besser werden.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Mai 2007)

*EU-Zahlen*

Es gibt neue EU-Hardwarezahlen (Vom 20.05 bis 27.05

*Gesamt*
DS: 121,192
Wii: 63,235
PSP: 58,417
Xbox 360: 23,818
PS3: 18,789

*Frankreich*
DS: 20,458
Wii: 14,533
PSP: 7,097
PS3: 2,371
XBox 360: 2,274

*England*
DS: 43,656
Wii: 25,815
PSP: 18,030
Xbox 360: 13,643
PS 3: 5,863

*Deutschland*
DS: 18,676
Wii: 6,589
PSP: 6,112
Xbox 360: 2,099
PS 3: 1,943

Mehr Zahlen

Update: Cool inzwischen kann man auch im Graphen auf VGCHarts Germany als Vergleich auswählen:.

*Gesamtverkäufe*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wöchentliche Verkaufszahlen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Nachtrag #2: Japan-Zahlen*
DS: 128,375 (+14 
Wii: 56,582 (+1
PSP: 25,799 (-12
PS 2: 11,046 (-4
PS 3: 10,082 (+17
Xbox 360: 2,849 (+23
GBA: 685 (-6
GC: 271 (-7
http://www.vgchartz.com/japweekly.php

Puh, hat Sony die 10K wieder gepackt. 
Aber ich frage mich ein wenig, was machen eigentlich die Japan-PS3-Besitzer? Es wird weniger Software als Hardware verkauft.
Softwarezahlen:
XBox 360: 17,005
PS 3: 5,404
Die Hardwarebasis liegt bei beiden bei etwa 1,2 bis 1,3 Millionen Geräten.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: EU-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 31.05.2007 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> EU-Hardwarezahlen




damit hat nintendo, gemessen an den hardwareverkäufen, einen marktanteil von 2/3 !
(allerdings fehlt in der aufstellung ja die ps2 - die wird sich wohl auch noch ganz ordentlich verkuafen, vermute ich mal - zumindest besser als ihr nachfolger...)

dass die ps3 selbst in uk dermassen abscheisst, hätte ich wirklich nicht gedacht - wahnsinn.   

war wohl genauso wie vermutet; zum start haben die ganzen freaks zugegriffen - die masse interessiert das gerät (aus welchen gründen auch immer) nicht die bohne.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: EU-Zahlen*

Schon heftig, was da in Sachen Verkaufszahlen abläuft. Hätte vor 1-2 Jahren sicherlich kaum einer so vorhergesagt. Müsste man mal im Anfang des Threads hier nach den ersten Analystenmeinungen schauen.

Was mich aber wundert sind die PSP Zahlen. Gibt es da so lohnenswerte Spiele zur Zeit?


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: EU-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 31.05.2007 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon heftig, was da in Sachen Verkaufszahlen abläuft. Hätte vor 1-2 Jahren sicherlich kaum einer so vorhergesagt. Müsste man mal im Anfang des Threads hier nach den ersten Analystenmeinungen schauen.
> 
> Was mich aber wundert sind die PSP Zahlen. Gibt es da so lohnenswerte Spiele zur Zeit?




ich fiinde rachet and clank nicht schlecht und auch der ableger dungeon siege ist gut gelungen !


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: EU-Zahlen*

Gesamt

```
Konsole	  Einheiten	Preis	Umsatz
DS: 	  121.192	140€	16.966.880
Wii: 	  63.235	250€	15.808.750
PSP: 	  58.417	200€MW	11.683.400MW	
Xbox360:  23.818	350€MW	8.336.300MW
PS3: 	  18.789	600€	11.273.400
```

Sooo überraschend finde ich es eigentlich nicht, die Konsolen sind ja quasi nach ihren Verkaufspreis angeordnet. Beim Umsatz rücken sie schon dichter zusammen.


Nichtsdestotrotz fährt Nintendo mit DS und Wii sehr gut, wobei es beim DS ja relativ klar war, das ist einfach die Handheldzielgruppe. Statt denen möchte ich die Next-Gen lieber im aktuellen Vergleich mit den Vorgängern sehen. naja, immerhin gibt es bei vgcharts alte Zahlen.


Was die PSP angeht, die wird scheinbar beliebter, da es auch wirklich interessante Titel dafür gibt / bald erscheinen werden. Nicht mehr bloß gekürzte PS2-Versionen. Wenn ich das aus meinem Umfeld überblicken kann, ist ein nicht zu kleiner Teil auch nicht der typische Handheldbesitzer, sondern erfreut sich an den Multimediafähigkeiten (besser gesagt Homebrew).


----------



## crackajack (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: EU-Zahlen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 31.05.2007 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo überraschend finde ich es eigentlich nicht, die Konsolen sind ja quasi nach ihren Verkaufspreis angeordnet. Beim Umsatz rücken sie schon dichter zusammen.


Der Gewinn pro System dürfte auch wieder etwas anders aussehen.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 30.05.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Im schlechtesten Fall wäre noch eine 75% Wertung hinnehmbar gewesen, wenn man wirklich kritisch testet. Doch ansonsten wären 80 % fair und  85 % sehr fein gewesen. Da immerhin auf dem Wii auch die Vergleichsgrundlage fehlt, und das Spiel praktisch keine Konkurrenz hat. War mir auch schleierhaft, warum Magazine teilweise Red Steel mit HL2 oder irgendwelchen anderen plattformfremden Titeln verglichen haben. Auf dem Wii gibt es als Solo-Shooter mit Story atm eben nur RS, und daher sollte man auch fair das Spiel NUR auf dieser Plattform bewerten. Das Geschreie wäre schließlich auch groß, wenn PCG z.B. Flatout 2 nachträglich mit 50% bewerten würde, weil "MotorStorm" auf der PS3 einfach fetter und geiler ist. Mit der Logik bekommt man keine sinnvolle Testbasis.


Da bin ich anderer Meinung.
Solange man ähnliche Spiele vergleicht und Motorstorm und Flatout2 sind ja glaube ich ziemlich ähnlich, geht das in Ordnung. (Ist doch beides ein Funracer auf staubiger Piste?) Wäre was anderes wenn Colin Dirt gegen PGR3 antreten soll.....
Objektivität gibt es ja wohl eh nicht, aber wenn ich alles abseits des Tellerrandes ignoriere, dann wird es ja noch viel eher keine "richtige" Wertung.

Bei einem Nintendo-only Magazin geht imo eine Beschränkung eventueller Vergleiche zu anderen Nintendotiteln in Ordnung- der Käufer will ja wohl die besten Spiele für sein System erfahren- aber bei Multiplatformmags erwarte ich mir schon das systembedingte Unterschiede oder Mängel aufgezeigt werden. Darum kaufe ich ja sowas, damit ich erfahre wo die spassigsten/ besten Spiele zu finden sind. Wenn wii eine eigene Skala bekommt, dann verläuft sich das ja.
Man muss ja nicht jedesmal dick und fett bekritteln das die Grafik numal wii-niveau nicht überschreiten wird, aber wenn es eben der Atmosphäre abträglich ist, kann das doch gesagt werden?
wii will ja nicht durch Grafik punkten und sollte daher genug anderes bieten können. Aber wenn die Steuerung nichts herausreißt und die Grafik eine Gen. schelchter aussieht, dann ist das nunmal ein negativer Punkt, wenn einem das wichtig erscheint. (und je nach Spiel kann da ja einiges schiefgehen. Wie hätte den der Resident Evil Test ausgesehen wenn man nicht auf GC und PS2 Version eingegangen wäre?)

Imo sollte da ein globaler Maßstab angewendet werden. Je mehr Platformen ein Tester kennt, desto besser kann er einreihen wo es im Vergleich zu anderen ähnlichen Spielen steht.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wii*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 30.05.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 30.05.2007 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist doch kein besonders postiver punkt ? das gehört zu nem spiel und ich war seit langem nie mehr entäuscht über tutorials ! bezw. habe mich nie geärgert das mir etwas zuwenig eklärt wird. im gegenteil ich hasse es wenn mir das spiel die ganze zeit sagt was ich zu tun habe !!



> > > - Nachvollziehbare Geschichte mit authentischen Waffen und Figuren. Man muss seine Freundin retten, die Ehre wiederherstellen, sich mit zwielichtigen Gestalten einlassen. Stets hat man jedoch ein Ziel vor Augen: Ich muss meine Freundin retten.
> >
> >
> > die story ist abgedroschen , langweilig und kommt schlecht rüber . man läuft von raum zu raum .. wirkliche spannung tritt  kaum auf !! ist mir überhaupt nicht so gegangen
> ...



na und?? ich fand doom 3 nicht wirklich toll. aber bei far cry hat die story gepasst auch in bezug auf dne hauptcharakter ! fear war extrem spannend und abwechlunsgreich und hatte die beste gegner KI der letzten jahre !! davon ist red steel meilen entfernt! die story ist zwar abgeguckt bei einigen horrorklassiker aber sie reisst dich mit im gegensatz zu "rett deine freundin"
red steel kann man auch schwer vergleichen mit gänigen shootern!



> > > - Effektvolle Action. Überall zerplatzen Kisten, Geräte, oder andere Gegenstände. Funken sprühen, Gegner schreien, laute Waffensalven durchschneiden die Stille, Explosionen verwüsten Lageräume und Bars.
> >
> >
> > durch teilweise grosse slowdowns und extrem verwaschene texturen machen diese wenigen punkte das spiel nicht viel besser. sogar für wii verhältnisse ist die optik schlecht und die effekte(besonders feuer ) ziehen mir nicht ansatzweise die hosen aus !
> ...



hl2 hat eine realitäts nahe grafik . sie zeichnet sich durch autensität aus und jede mege potenzial nach oben. die levels hatten schwächen aber ingesamt hatte man spass ..das ging mir bei bei RS überhaupt nicht so !



> Frü Wii-Verhältnisse schlecht? Ausgemachter Blödsinn der übelsten Sorte. Ich habe fast jedes Launchgame auf der Wii gespielt, und Red Steel steht mit der präsentierten Optik ganz klar im oberen Feld. Es gibt bisher kein Wii-Spiel, welches wirklich die ganzen 730 MHz aus der Konsole zieht, bzw. die 250 MHz der Grafiklösung nutzt. Metroid Prime 3 soll in den letzten Monaten stark überarbeitet worden sein, das könnte wirklich ein Spiel werden, welches optisch "grün" wird. Trotzdem wird die Wii niemals auch nur im Ansatz an die Grafik von XB360 und Co rankommen. Dafür ist die Hardware zu klein. Was es am Feuer auszusetzen gab, kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Die Szene wo der Helikopter durch das Hoteldach kracht, und das brennende Wrack die Umgebung erhellt, sieht imho optisch für die verfügbare Hardware gut aus.



im obersten feld ?? ja aber nur mit einem komponenten kabel über einen hdtv damit man wneigetens das kantenflimmern und die neblige grafik etwas aufpolieren konnte ! teilweise haben gegenstände und waffen icht mal wirkliche texturen sondern sind einfach eingefärbt !!! hallo? ich habe auch jedes launch game gezockt und schon nur ein öder 2 weltkriegshooter wie CoD3 sieht besser aus! sogar far cry vengance hat mehr optik zu bieten !!
das sind ja uch third party spiele !
zum feuer: eine szene im ganzen spiel ? ist etwas mager ..... 
es geht hier nicht um den optikvergleich mit den stärkeren konsolen , das habe ich nie gesagt !! ich spiele alle konsolen ... aber der wii bietet mir ausser den witzigen wii sports und wario ware viel zu wenig bisher ...und alleine wegen der steuerung kaufe ich noch keinen wii !! da spiel ich lieber bei meinem wg kumpel und warte ab !



> > > - Ragdoll. Figuren fallen größtenteils nachvollziehbar um. Ein Treffer läßt Gegner nicht durch die halbe Karte fliegen, sondern eher in sich zusammen fallen, oder an Kisten runter rutschen.
> >
> >
> > lächerlich. die gegner sind nicht nur ungeschickt und dumm sie fallen wie in gummibälle und wirken überhaupt nicht lebensecht ! ging mir übrigens bei hitman teilweise genau gleich
> ...



lächerlich. erstens verhalten sich die gegner oft genau gleich ..zweitens schiessen sie teilweise als wären sie blind. und das gegner sich verstecken und hinter kisten hervorfeuer das ist nicht wirklich neu ! und macht auch den titel nicht viel besser ..da muss ich ebenfalls sagen ausser bei perfekt dark zero (übrigens die grottigste KI die ich seit langem gesehen habe auf allen systemen ) bieten das einieg titel ..





> > > - Zielen. Man kann problemlos im Sitzen, oder auch im Stehen spielen. Man kann die Waffe normal halten, oder in "Gangsta"-Manier angewinkelt. Man muss im späteren Verlauf keine Figuren mehr töten, sondern kann diese Entwaffnen. Ebenfalls muss man bei den Schwertkämpfen niemanden umbringen.
> >
> >
> > die schwertkämpfe sind langweilig und nach einiger zeit ist der ablauf immer der gleiche man blockt , blockt macht den spetzial angriff usw...die steuerung ist viel zu ungenau und umständlich. nach längerem spielen beherrscht man sie schon besser aber man hat nie das gefühl man seih  herr der lage und könne  präzise aggieren ! da ist call of duty rein steurungstechnisch viel besser gelöst
> ...



sehr unobjektiv !!! nein die steurung ist unpräzise und bereitet jedem der es zum ersten mal spiel einige probleme. klar nach längerem spielen kommt man besser damit klar und kann auch besser damit umgehen ... nur hat das einen scheiss mit der sensobar einstellung zu tun .. spiel call of duty auch wenns ein öder ww2 shooter ist dort geht die steurung um einiges besser von der hand! aja und präzise schiessen kann ich auf jeden fall nicht das ist schlichtweg gelogen ! schon nur deshlab weil dei bewegung der waffe der geschwindigkeit der handbewegung hinterher hinkt !! 



> > > Unterschiedliche Umgebungen. Bars, Hotels, Straßenzüge, Parkanlagen, Dojos, Hochhäuser, Fischfabriken, Schiffe, Industrieanlagen und Co. Man bekommt ein breites Spektrum vorgesetzt.
> >
> >
> > hat heute jedes zweite action spiel so lange es nicht halo hiesst
> ...



keine der von dir aufgezählten titel hat auserordenliche schwächen in der levelarchitektur. fear hatte ein cooles leveldesign das zur story und zur atmosphäre passte. hl2 hatte grosse aussenlevels , innenlevels dörfer ,städte, grosse komplexe ..was hast du für ein hl2 gespielt wohl nicht das geliche wie ich ..far cry hatte ein themenbezogenes leveldesign . auch da es passte und trug zur atmosphäre bei ! dazu vergleiche ich keinesfals mit einem pc spiele generell .. ich will sagen das RS kein toller titel war und der wii auch mit der schwächeren hardware merh zu biten hat ....dazu fängt jetzt das gejammer mit der hardware schon an zuerst hiess es der wii stehe für sich soll nicht auf grafikpower bauen sondern auf spielspass und abwechslung mit einer neuarttigen steuerung ..jetzt vergelichst du ja doch die optik wehement mit andern titeln ? wenn neben der schwammigen optik bei RS alles gepasst hätte dann hätte es auch besser abgeschnitten.

*Edit Nali*: Quotefehler (hoffentlich) richtig behoben.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wii*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 31.05.2007 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> *text*


Um es abzukürzen und die Sache zu beenden: Wir haben halt einen anderen - subjektiven - Geschmack. Bevor das Theater noch 3 weitere Seiten füllt, belassen wir es dabei, und jeder spielt einfach die Spiele, die er persönlich toll findet. *g* 
  

Regards, eX!


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2007)

*Xbox360*

Ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung ob dieses Thema hierher gehört und/oder gewünscht ist, aber ich find die Multimedia-Möglichkeiten der Xbox360 einfach genial.

Mit einem kleinen Programm ist es möglich, xvid / divx Dateien auf die Xbox360 über das integrierte Media-Center zu streamen ... schon allein dafür hat sich der Kauf gelohnt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				Rabowke am 31.05.2007 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung ob dieses Thema hierher gehört und/oder gewünscht ist, aber ich find die Multimedia-Möglichkeiten der Xbox360 einfach genial.
> 
> Mit einem kleinen Programm ist es möglich, xvid / divx Dateien auf die Xbox360 über das integrierte Media-Center zu streamen ... schon allein dafür hat sich der Kauf gelohnt.



das geht auch mit der PS3


----------



## Rabowke (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 31.05.2007 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 31.05.2007 13:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sollte jetzt wirklich kein Glaubenskrieg und/oder Diskussion im Stile von "die Xbox360 kann das aber!" werden, sondern sollte einfach meine Bewunderung für die Xbox360 aussprechen.

Ich hab die Premium-Konsole für 240 EUR gebraucht erstanden. Wenn ich das jetzt mit den 600 EUR für die PS3 vergleiche, dann wären 600 EUR schon sehr viel Geld für _einen besseren Mediaplayer_. 

Achso ... ja, spielen kann man mit der Xbox360 auch.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				Rabowke am 31.05.2007 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sollte jetzt wirklich kein Glaubenskrieg und/oder Diskussion im Stile von "die Xbox360 kann das aber!" werden, sondern sollte einfach meine Bewunderung für die Xbox360 aussprechen.
> 
> Ich hab die Premium-Konsole für 240 EUR gebraucht erstanden. Wenn ich das jetzt mit den 600 EUR für die PS3 vergleiche, dann wären 600 EUR schon sehr viel Geld für _einen besseren Mediaplayer_.



gebraucht hätte dich die PS3 aber auch keine 600€ gekostet 

sollte auch nur eine Anmerkung sein  Die PS3 treibt allerdings die Multimedia-Fähigkeiten auf die Spitze. Wegen der Remote-Funktion überlege ich mir echt ne PSP zu kaufen:

Von irgendeinem Wlan-Hotspot auf der Welt kann man mit der PSP die PS3 zu Hause aus ihrem Remote-Schlaf (bald auch wohl "richtiges" Standby) wecken und auf die Bilder/Musik/Videos auf der Festplatte zugreifen und auf die PSP streamen.
Wenn man nun seinen PC laufen lässt kann man über den Media Stream sogar auf die Files des PC zugreifen und auf der PSP abspielen!


Nach dem 1.8 Update bin ich aber eh ein wenig geflashed *g*
allein wie auf einmal ein DVD-Upscaling locker aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt wird, dass mit den besten Upscale-DVD-Playern der Welt mithalten kann (bzw. sogar besser ist)
z.B. hier ein "Test" dazu


----------



## Blue_Ace (31. Mai 2007)

*Call of Duty 4 MP*

Neue Infos zu CoD4 gibts. Es soll einen Realismusmodus im Multiplayermodus geben bei dem man mit einem Schuß tot ist (auch ohne Headshot), außerdem gibt es keine Fahrzeuge mehr (nur im Singleplayermodus). Fokus liegt auf kleine Karten mit intensiven Gefechten.

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispnews/PC-CDROM/Aktuelle_News/65782.html


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wii*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 31.05.2007 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 31.05.2007 11:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wollt ich auch vorschlagen !! ruhe in frieden post )


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2007)

*LAIR ist tot !*



> Im September diesen Jahres dürfen PS3-Besitzer die Lüfte unsicher machen und fleissig ihre Sixaxis-Controller schwingen. Im Drachenreiter-Titel aus dem Hause Factor 5 schlüpft ihr in die Rolle von Rohn und zeigt feindlichen Feuerspuckern wo der Hammer hängt. Der Titel, welcher bis anhin unter dem Namen Lair bekannt war, hat seit heute einen offiziellen neuen Namen. Rise from Lair heisst das Abenteuer, welches diesen Herbst in den Regalen stehen soll neuerdings.



_gbase_


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2007)

*Activison mit mehr Wii- Engagement*



> (...)In einer Pressekonferenz betonte man außerordentlich, dass es sich um ein Irrtum handeln würde, wenn sich Entwickler denken, dass man aufgrund von Nintendos großen Erfolges auf Wii eigentlich wenig Chancen hätte.
> 
> Robert Kotick, CEO von Activison, sieht die Wurzel dieses Problems im GameCube, der sich als eine unstrategische Konsole herausgestellt habe, die sich nicht besonders nennenswert von der Konkurrenz abgehoben hätte. Deswegen hätten auch einige Entwickler nur auf günstige Portierungen gesetzt, wodurch Nintendos Spiele fast immer einen höheren Qualitätsstandard gehabt hätten.
> 
> Doch dies wolle man jetzt ändern: In Zukunft will man angeblich noch mehr in Wii investieren, was man in der letzten Generation eindeutig nicht getan habe. Als Beispiel nennt Kotick Guitar Hero III, das, anders als seine Vorgänger, nun zum ersten Mal auch auf einer Nintendo-Konsole erscheinen wird.



_wiix_


Spoiler



ja -die seite heisst wirklich so[/quote]


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: LAIR ist tot !*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2007 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> > Im September diesen Jahres dürfen PS3-Besitzer die Lüfte unsicher machen und fleissig ihre Sixaxis-Controller schwingen. Im Drachenreiter-Titel aus dem Hause Factor 5 schlüpft ihr in die Rolle von Rohn und zeigt feindlichen Feuerspuckern wo der Hammer hängt. Der Titel, welcher bis anhin unter dem Namen Lair bekannt war, hat seit heute einen offiziellen neuen Namen. Rise from Lair heisst das Abenteuer, welches diesen Herbst in den Regalen stehen soll neuerdings.
> 
> 
> 
> _gbase_




imo wurde Lair nur in Japan zu Rise from Lair umbenannt


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: LAIR ist tot !*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.06.2007 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> imo wurde Lair nur in Japan zu Rise from Lair umbenannt




hmm - worthplaying meldet das auch :



> Factor 5 has renamed its dragonesque title to Rise from Lair.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2007)

*The BIGS (Baseball von EA) - Details zur Wii Steuerung*



> (...)Die Wiimote soll zu einem intensiven Baseball-Gefühl beitragen, weil Bewegungen der Spieler sofort möglichst genau auf den Bildschirm übertragen werden - ob nun im Spiel geworfen, gefangen, geschlagen oder von Base zu Base gerannt werden muss. Die Bewegungssteuerung soll so weit gehen, dass der Controller sogar die Winkel bestimmt, sodass man genauestens bestimmen kann, wo der Ball hinfliegen wird. Das Werfen wird auch dadurch definiert, wie schnell der Arm tatsächlich bewegt wird und welche Knöpfe dabei gedrückt werden. Gerannt wird, als wenn man mit Wiimote und Nunchuk trommeln würde, wenn man noch einen letzten Satz nach vorn machen möchte, soll man die Controller einfach herunterziehen.(...)




_wiix_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: LAIR ist tot !*



			
				Bonkic am 01.06.2007 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 01.06.2007 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ist aber auch keine Quelle 

http://uk.ps3.ign.com/articles/792/792639p1.html
Famitsu hatte die Namensänderung bekannt gegeben, als die news vor 2 Tagen kam gab es aber noch kein Statement für die anderen Territorien.


----------



## Bonkic (2. Juni 2007)

*Mario Kart Wii noch in diesem Jahr ?*



> Patrick Nagel, stellvertretender Marketing Manager bei Nintendo Deutschland, stand Magnus bei einem Besuch im Nintendo Center in Großostheim Rede und Antwort.
> 
> Patrick verrät Euch in dem Interview einige Details zu Nintendos Produktpolitik in Deutschland, dass er selber in vielen Gameforen unterwegs ist & erwähnt sogar, dass man plant, Mario Kart Wii ("mit etwas Glück") und Metroid Prime 3 ("definitiv") noch in diesem Jahr in Deutschland zu veröffentlichen.



_nintendocast_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. Juni 2007)

*E3 2007*

ständig aktualisierte Liste von angekündigten Titeln für die E3

Neben (hoffentlich) überraschenden Vorstellungen fehlen noch vor allem die Line-Ups von MS und Nintendo.


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 31.05.2007 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem 1.8 Update bin ich aber eh ein wenig geflashed *g*
> allein wie auf einmal ein DVD-Upscaling locker aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt wird, dass mit den besten Upscale-DVD-Playern der Welt mithalten kann (bzw. sogar besser ist)
> z.B. hier ein "Test" dazu



Das Upscaling ist wirklich der Hammer.
Hab kurz nen Test mit dem Warner-Logo gemacht.
Nicht sonderlich scharf die Bilder. Aber meine Digicam ist nicht ganz geeignet dafür 
Trotzdem sieht man schon nen Unterschied:
Ohne Upscaling:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juni 2007)

*GTA IV wird nicht verschoben*



> (...)Rockstar hat sich nun dazu geäußert und gemeint, das Spiel sei "on track". Somit wird Grand Theft Auto 4 (PlayStation3, Xbox360) wie geplant am 16. Oktober in den USA und am 19. Oktober in Europa auf den Markt kommen - egal ob in diesem Zeitraum Microsofts Halo 3 erscheint oder nicht.



_cynamite_


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juni 2007)

*Bioshock Demo in Sicht ?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man muss schon genau hinschauen...  

Edit Rabowke:

Hier klicken für "Bild in Groß", dann erkennt man es auch!.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2007)

*Trusty Bell Wertung*

Famitsu vergibt :



> *Trusty Bell: Chopin no Yume (Xbox 360, Bandai Namco): 9 / 9 / 9 / 8 - (35/40)*



ob die 360 bei release erstmals an der ps3 vorbeizieht?


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2007)

*Interview with turn10*

_Another big racing Q&A today, this time with turn10 and the Lead Designer on Forza Motorsport 2, Dan Greenawalt himself. Inside you'll find surprisingly much talk about Gran Turismo, plus the hype, cockpit view, upcoming Forza games and much more._

Hier gehts zum Interview.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2007)

*Forza 2 bereits erhältlich*

Ich war grad in der Mittagspause beim Media Markt 'umme Ecke' und hab dort Forza 2 entdeckt. Die normale Version kostet 59,99 EUR und die Collectors Edition 64,99 EUR.

Ich hab mir erstmal die CE eingesteckt ... jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein Xbox360 -> TFT Kabel und ich bin glücklich.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2007)

*PS3 Preissenkung möglich ?*



> Ryoji Chubachi, President und Electronics CEO der Sony Corporation, hat sich gegenüber Yomiuri Online zu einer Preissenkung des PlayStation3 geäußert.
> 
> 'Wir schließen die Möglichkeit nicht aus, den Preis der PS3 zu senken', erklärt Chubachi. Dazu will Sony die Marktlage beurteilen und untersuchen, wie die Situation auf dem Videospielemarkt im Hinblick auf die Konkurrenz aussieht.



_gamefront_

na ja - *dass* der preis gesenkt wird steht ja ausser frage, die frage ist halt nur *wann*.
ausserdem kann sich die aussage ja nur auf den europ.- und den us-markt beziehen.
in japan ist die ps3 ja schon spottbillig; am preis dürften die dürftigen verkäufe dort ja nicht liegen.


----------



## Iceman (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Forza 2 bereits erhältlich*



			
				Rabowke am 06.06.2007 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war grad in der Mittagspause beim Media Markt 'umme Ecke' und hab dort Forza 2 entdeckt. Die normale Version kostet 59,99 EUR und die Collectors Edition 64,99 EUR.
> 
> Ich hab mir erstmal die CE eingesteckt ... jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein Xbox360 -> TFT Kabel und ich bin glücklich.



Und bei meiner Xbox spackt momentan das Netzteil rum und so geht sie dauernd im Betrieb aus. Nen neues Netzteil ist zwar vom Support schon losgeschickt worden, wird aber wohl erst Freitag ankommen.

Aber nach allen Forenberichten und der Demo scheint Forza 2 nen wirklich geniales Spiel geworden zu sein, ich werds mir dann wohl auch bald zulegen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: PS3 Preissenkung möglich ?*



			
				Bonkic am 06.06.2007 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> > Ryoji Chubachi, President und Electronics CEO der Sony Corporation, hat sich gegenüber Yomiuri Online zu einer Preissenkung des PlayStation3 geäußert.
> >
> > 'Wir schließen die Möglichkeit nicht aus, den Preis der PS3 zu senken', erklärt Chubachi. Dazu will Sony die Marktlage beurteilen und untersuchen, wie die Situation auf dem Videospielemarkt im Hinblick auf die Konkurrenz aussieht.
> 
> ...


Allein am Preis liegt es sicherlich nicht. Trotzdem könnte es natürlich nicht schaden sich in Europa und den USA ein wenig stärker in Richtung Mitbewerber zu orientieren. Problem ist ja nur ohne Games, die es nicht auf anderen Plattforme gibt, wird es ganz schwer für Sony. Daher würde es jetzt auch gar nicht so viel bringen den Preis zu senken. Wenn dann vielleicht zum Weihnachtsgeschäft.

Allerdings sollte sich Sony vielleicht selbst erst mal entscheiden:


			
				Ryoji Chubachi am 19.04 schrieb:
			
		

> We are re-examining our [PS3] budgeting process in terms of pricing and volume. Sales assumptions change and the market is competitive. We are in the midst of revisiting our strategy for the PS3.





			
				Nick Sharples (SCEE's director of corporate communications) am 01.06 schrieb:
			
		

> There's absolutely nothing that you can read from [speculation over price-cuts]. The idea of price certainly doesn't follow on to any adjustment in production. Analysts may wish to think so, but there's no basis of fact in any of it."
> 
> We announce when changes in price will happen and we don't discuss them beforehand.



Und jetzt am 06.06 sagt Ryoji Chubachi wieder


> Wir schließen die Möglichkeit nicht aus, den Preis der PS3 zu senken', erklärt Chubachi. Dazu will Sony die Marktlage beurteilen und untersuchen, wie die Situation auf dem Videospielemarkt im Hinblick auf die Konkurrenz aussieht.





Btw. Nächste Woche gibt es das Prince of Persia 1-Remake auf dem Marktplatz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und noch einige PS3-News von Gamefront:


> *USA: Sony entlässt bis zu 100 Angestellte*
> 
> 06.06.07 - Sony Computer Entertainment America will aus Gründen der Restrukturierung etwa 80 bis 100 Mitarbeiter in seinem Hauptquartier in Foster City entlassen.






> *Offenbar Metal Gear Solid 4 Limited Edition geplant*
> 
> 06.06.07 - Konami plant anscheinend eine Limited Edition zu Metal Gear Solid 4 Click Picture zu veröffentlichen. Das geht aus dem Blog der 'Kojima Productions Radio Station' und dem Hidechan Radio hervor.
> 
> Darin sollen die Fans Konami via Email ihre Meinung zu einer Limited Edition mitteilen. Release: TBA (Japan)






> *Rainbow Six: Vegas: Änderungen der PS3-Version / 18 Bilder*
> 
> 06.06.07 - PS3IGN hat die Xbox 360-Umsetzung von Ubisofts Taktik-Shooter Rainbow Six: Vegas Click Picture auf der PS3 anspielen können. Die PS3-Fassung besitzt folgende Änderungen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Juni 2007)

*Verkaufszahlen*

*EU-Hardwarezahlen vom 27.05 bis 03.06*
*Total*
DS: 127,670
Wii: 70,268
PSP: 52,441
Xbox 360: 24,529
PS 3: 18,713

*UK*
DS: 43,922
Wii: 27,572
PSP: 16,361
Xbox 360: 13,366
PS 3: 5,446

*Frankreich*
DS: 19,623
Wii: 16,890
PSP: 6,806
Xbox 360: 2,228
PS 3: 2,196

*Deutschland*
DS: 18,007
Wii: 6,507
PSP: 4,652
Xbox 360: 1,968
PS 3: 1,818

Weitere Zahlen der Woche und der letzten Wochen



*Japan-Hardwarezahlen vom 27.05 bis 03.06*
DS: 122,498 (-6
Wii: 74,164 (+22
PSP: 25,210 (-4
PS 2: 11,294 (-3
PS 3: 9,654 (-3
Xbox 360: 2,628 (+4
GBA: 759 (-5
GC: 258 (-5

*Softwarezahlen*
DS: 548,026
Wii: 161,062
PS 2: 92,903
PSP: 57,334
XBox 360: 9,082
PS 3: 6,927
GBA: 1,047

Mehr Zahlen der Woche


*US-Hardwarezahlen vom 27.05 bis 03.06*
DS: 124,272
Wii: 90,878
Xbox 360: 61,209
PS 2: 51,035
PSP: 36,971
GBA: 15,421
PS 3: 15,031
GC: 2,536
Xbox: 28

*Softwarezahlen*
Xbox 360: 502,552
Wii: 483,161
DS: 375,943
PS 2: 327,905
PSP: 121,522
PS 3: 108,320
Xbox: 7,680
GC: 5,146

Mehr Zahlen der Woche


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juni 2007)

*Overlord: Demo für die 360 ist da*

soll so 890 mb gross sein.

könnte mal jemand erfahrungsberichte posten?
die pc demo kommt ja leider erst nächste woche.


----------



## Blue_Ace (8. Juni 2007)

*Xbox 360: Mit neuer Strategie zum Erfolg*

Microsoft will sich der Nintendo Strategie bedienen und mehr Familientaugliche Spiele entwickeln und die Dashboardoberfläche mehr an Eltern angepasst werden soll.

http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=53150


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Overlord: Demo für die 360 ist da*



			
				Bonkic am 08.06.2007 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> soll so 890 mb gross sein.
> 
> könnte mal jemand erfahrungsberichte posten?
> die pc demo kommt ja leider erst nächste woche.


Ganz nettes Spielchen. Allerdings hoffe ich doch, dass in der VV das Gameplay etwas mehr bietet als die Demo. Könnte sonst vielleicht schnell langweilig werden. Wie in einem Fable und CO rennt man durch eine Welt und kann mit Magie und Waffen Gegner und allerlei Objekte zertrümmern. Doch da man als böser Herrscher spielt hat man auch eine Gruppe an kleinen Schergen dabei, die sich gern an destruktiven Aufgaben beteiligen. So zerlegt die Gruppe blitzschnell Häuser, Fässer und Gegner. Hier und da darf auch mal ein Hindernis aus dem Weg geräumt werden und die Demo endet nach zwei Aufträgen und einem Tutorial mit einem kleinen Bossgegner. Aufleveln und CO habe ich in der Demo nicht gesehen. In der Demo ist die Welt ähnlich linear und begrenzt wie in einem Fable, aber dafür ohne Ladepausen. *g*
Optisch ist das Spiel recht nett und es spiel sich sehr spaßig. Allerdings bin ich mit der Steuerung nicht ganz so zufrieden. Hier macht die Kamera ein wenig Probleme. Mit dem zweiten Analogstick wird nicht der Blickwinkel verändert, sondern darüber erfolgt die manuelle Steuerung der Schergen. Die ist zwar ganz nützlich und man kann durch LB + rechten Stick auch die Ansicht drehen, doch die Gewohnheit sorgt zumindest einige Zeit dafür, dass man laufend mit dem Stick den Blickwinkel ändern will, was ohne Zusatztaste nicht klappt. Mal schauen, wie es in der PC Version gemacht wird. 
Insgesamt ein interessantes Spiel, welches ein wenig RPG und Dungeon Keeper vermischt. Es bleibt lediglich abzuwarten wie groß die Spieltiefe ist, da man davon in der Demo recht wenig erkennen könnte. Aber mit einem Feuerball ein Kornfeld in Brand zu setzen, wobei das Feuer nach und nach um sich greift und dort vorhandene Feine verbrennt, ist schon eine feine Sache. Ich hoffe auf weitere Gemeinheiten der Art in der VV. *g*


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trusty Bell Wertung*



			
				Bonkic am 06.06.2007 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Famitsu vergibt :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Famitsu" oder "Famitsu Xbox360"?


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Trusty Bell Wertung*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 08.06.2007 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> "Famitsu" oder "Famitsu Xbox360"?



erstere, also die "richtige" famitsu.

kommt im übrigen ziemlich oft vor, dass 360 spiele in japan topwertungen einheimsen (auch weniger japanophile titel, wie unlängst forza 2), nur interessieren tuts dort trotzdem keine sau.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. Juni 2007)

*Neuauflage der PSP soll kommen - vielleicht. Mal wieder. Eventuell.*

Die Gerüchte hören wohl niemals auf. Vor einigen Monaten wurde ganz klar dementiert, dass es eine Neuauflage der schmucken - aber gleichzeitig etwas alltagsuntauglichen - Handheld-Konsole geben wird. Einige Tage später meldete sich ein PR-Sprecher von Sony zu Wort, und bestätige erstaunlicherweise das Vorhaben, eine neue und kleinere PSP zu konzipieren. Jedoch wurde auch dieses Statement nur wenige Tage später wieder dementiert. Nun brodeln erneut Gerüchte und es stellt sich die Frage, ob an dem Vorhaben vielleicht doch noch etwas dran ist. Sinn würde eine Überarbeitung machen, besonders weil die PSP aktuell auch das einzige Spielgerät von Sony ist, was erträgliche Verkaufszahlen bei der Hard- und Software generiert.


> Die neue PSP soll angeblich in Sachen Design grundlegend überarbeitet werden. Näheres hierzu ist aber leider noch nicht bekannt – bis auf die Tatsache, dass diese deutlich schlanker als die aktuelle Version ausfallen soll. Dies soll vor allem an einem neuen LED Display liegen, welches deutlich weniger Platz bei der Montage verbrauchen soll. Doch damit nicht genug; denn hiermit soll auch eine erhöhte Akkulaufzeit von bis zu 4 Stunden mehr erreicht werden. Genau dieser Aspekt könnte Kritiker bezüglich der relativ geringen Standartakkulaufzeit zum verstummen bringen.
> 
> Das UMD System wird auch in der neuen PSP zum Einsatz kommen – nur diesmal mit einer deutlich schnelleren Laufzeit. Außerdem soll ein interner 8 GB Flashspeicher integriert sein. Abschließend sollen sogar die Buttons überarbeitet werden, um ein vorteilhafteres Gameplay zu ermöglichen, als es momentan der Fall ist.


_Quelle: playstationportable.de_

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuauflage der PSP soll kommen - vielleicht. Mal wieder. Eventuell.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 09.06.2007 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> _Quelle: planetds.de_


Geile Quelle für ne PSP-News / Gerücht.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Neuauflage der PSP soll kommen - vielleicht. Mal wieder. Eventuell.*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.06.2007 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 09.06.2007 11:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh! Ja die Drogen...es muss natürlich heißen: "playstationportable.de".   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Blue_Ace (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Overlord: Demo für die 360 ist da*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.06.2007 16:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 08.06.2007 12:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab fast den selben Eindruck von der Demo. Die Kamerasteuerung ist nicht so gelungen da es sich gegen bereits exestierende Standards hinwegsetzt aber mit einiger Zeit geht es auch gut von der Hand. Es ist ebenfalls so linear wie Fable (was ein wenige schade ist, ich will ein Eroberungsfeeling mit mehr Freiheit    ) und Ladepausen gibts auch einige wenige (wenn man vom Turm sich in die Welt teleportiert). 

Sonst ganz nett und wie Nali schon schrieb ist die Spieltiefe noch sehr gering und Humor ist ebenfalls nur ansatzweise vorhanden der Teils auch nicht so richtig zündet..

Hat aber das Zeug ein gutes Spiel zu werden, man sollte aber nicht unbedingt RPG-Elemente erwarten, macht für mich eher den Eindruck eines Bösen Kameo.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juni 2007)

*Killzone 2 für Xbox 360*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da werden einige Gerüchteküchen auf Grund eines Händlerfehlers aber wieder brodeln. Läuft es so schlecht, dass demnächst auch Sony-Titel portiert werden. 
Link direkt zum Shop


Spoiler



Natürlich nicht, aber es bleibt interessant, welche Newsseiten auf den Händlerfehler anspringen werden.


----------



## Blue_Ace (9. Juni 2007)

*Stellungnahme zu Diskkratzern der 360 Spiele-DVD*

Vor einiger Zeit forderte die EU-Kommission Microsoft auf, eine Stellungnahme zu den Problem "der vielen zerkratzten 360 DVDs" vieler Käufer zu machen. Die war auch recht kurz und eindeutig: Man sei an diesem Problem nicht verantwortlich 

_"....Die Kratzer würden durch unsachgemäße Handhabung der Hardware oder des Mediums hervorgerufen...."_

http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=53165


Zu Halo 3 gibts ein neues "altes" Gerücht. Das Spiel soll auf 2 Datenträger daher kommen wobei noch nicht sicher ist ob man beide für die Einzelspielerkampagne benötigt oder es eine Aufteilung Singleplayerdisk/Mutliplayerdisk ist.

http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=53174


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Stellungnahme zu Diskkratzern der 360 Spiele-DVD*



			
				Blue_Ace am 09.06.2007 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Halo 3 gibts ein neues "altes" Gerücht. Das Spiel soll auf 2 Datenträger daher kommen wobei noch nicht sicher ist ob man beide für die Einzelspielerkampagne benötigt oder es eine Aufteilung Singleplayerdisk/Mutliplayerdisk ist.


Ist schon dementiert worden.


> Bungie is pretty amused by the misinterpretation of the artwork; there'll be more info in tonight's Weekly Update, but for now, you should understand that one of the discs is a DVD and the other is a 360 executable - sort of like the discs that come with magazines like the Official Xbox Magazine. They're labeled the way they are because they have to go through test - but they are NOT both game discs.


http://nikon.bungie.org/news.html?item=18900


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Juni 2007)

*AW: Killzone 2 für Xbox 360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.06.2007 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Da werden einige Gerüchteküchen auf Grund eines Händlerfehlers aber wieder brodeln. Läuft es so schlecht, dass demnächst auch Sony-Titel portiert werden.
> Link direkt zum Shop
> 
> 
> ...



lol 

Ist das jetzt die Rache für die Forza-PS3-Version(en)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Juni 2007)

*PS3: Resistance vs. Church of England*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/6736809.stm

 


Wobei


> For a global manufacturer to re-create one of our great cathedrals with photo-realistic quality and then encourage people to have guns battles in the building is beyond belief and highly irresponsible.


ja fast schon Sony-PR ist 


Also in der Kampagne ist das ein ganz kurzer Abschnitt des gesamten Levels und dient nur als verlassene Kulisse für das Ballern auf Aliens/Hybride. Keine Ahnung wie man sich darüber aufregen kann.

Der MP-Level mit der Kathedrale ist auch toll ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. Juni 2007)

*The Darkness*

Mich würden mal hier Meinungen zu The Darkness für 360/PS3 interessieren.
Anfangs hatte ich das Spiel nur als einen düsteren Ego-Shooter mit viel Gewalt wahr genommen, aber inzwischen stehe ich doch fast davor ihn zu kaufen (und das wäre schon mein 2. Ego-Shooter für PS3, "peinlich"  ).

- Setting/Stil fand ich schon zu Beginn ansprechend. Ich kenne den Comic auf dem das Spiel basiert zwar nur vom Hörensagen, aber er soll sehr gut umgesetzt worden sein. 
- Brutalität "passt" zum Spiel und wirkt nicht so aufgesetzt (z.B. Dämonen die Herzen heraus beißen und fressen). Viel zynisches und krankes dazu -> schön.
- Gameplay-technisch reiht es sich erstmal in die neuen Ego-Shooter mit übermenschlichen-Fähigkeiten ein (Dämonen steuern/als Einheiten einsetzen usw.). Allerdings scheint es auch Adventure-Einlagen zu geben und alternative Lösungswege sollen auch möglich sein (z.B. durch Reden mit Leuten ans Ziel kommen, alternativ sich durch zig Wachen ballern). Überhaupt wird scheinbar viel Wert auf die Story gelegt, an die 100 Charaktere (gespielt von 50 Schauspielern).


Außerdem kommt es schon am 28.6.07 heraus *g*

Witzig finde ich auch das Feature, dass man Fernseher anschalten und dann auch wirklich Programme anschauen kann. Bei der PS3-Version hat man dann mehr Material auf die Blu-Ray-Disk gepackt, z.B. den kompletten Film Nosferatu, 30minütige alte Popeye-Folgen usw.
Könnte auch ne Spielzeitstreckung sein 
Sonst soll es aber keine Unterschiede zwischen den Versionen zu geben, bisher sah mal allerdings imo nur 360-Material.

Achja, gekauft wird wenn dann natürlich nicht die in Deutschland erhältliche Version, diese ist nämlich recht stark geschnitten.
Mache es von den ersten Tests abhängig, ob das Spiel wirklich so gut ist und es keine leeren Versprechungen gibt.


The Darkness - Developer Walkthrough Pt. 1 HD
The Darkness - Developer Walkthrough Pt. 2 HD

Edit: Zumindest ist ja vielversprechend, dass es von den Riddick-Machern Starbreeze kommt.


----------



## Blue_Ace (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: The Darkness*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.06.2007 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würden mal hier Meinungen zu The Darkness für 360/PS3 interessieren.
> Anfangs hatte ich das Spiel nur als einen düsteren Ego-Shooter mit viel Gewalt wahr genommen, aber inzwischen stehe ich doch fast davor ihn zu kaufen (und das wäre schon mein 2. Ego-Shooter für PS3, "peinlich"  ).
> 
> - Setting/Stil fand ich schon zu Beginn ansprechend. Ich kenne den Comic auf dem das Spiel basiert zwar nur vom Hörensagen, aber er soll sehr gut umgesetzt worden sein.
> ...



Spiel klingt gut, aber bisher ist es an mir nur vorbei gegangen obwohl ich schon sehr positive Sachen in diversen Mags gelesen habe. Vielleicht hol ichs mir wenns gute Wertungen in vielen Mags kassiert, allerdings nehm ich ähnlich wie du auch, das Spiel als sehr düsteres Gewalttätiges Game ohne Seele wahr. Mal schaun, vielleicht ändert sich das bei Release. 

Ist The Darknees Konsolen exklusiv oder ist eine PC-Version auch in der Entwicklung/Planung?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: The Darkness*



			
				Blue_Ace am 10.06.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist The Darknees Konsolen exklusiv oder ist eine PC-Version auch in der Entwicklung/Planung?



bis jetzt nur Xbox 360 und PS3.
Wie bei Riddick könnte ich mir aber vorstellen, dass es irgendwann für den PC umgesetzt wird. Ich denke jedenfalls, das Spiel würde auch/gerade auf dem PC gut ankommen (wobei ich nicht weiß ob die Verkaufszahlen von Riddick damals zufriedenstellend waren).


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: PS3: Resistance vs. Church of England*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.06.2007 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/6736809.stm



Und hier ein englischer Fernsehbericht darüber:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sC8Wzo6eD8

Panorama könnte es fast nicht besser  Naja, immerhin haben sie die Stellungsnahme von Sony vorgelesen ^^

Aber HAHA! Jetzt bekommen auch die Briten ihre Killerspiel-Verbots-Diskussion 

Statt bei uns mit den unzähligen jugendlichen Schul-Amokläufern müssen die Spiele aber für die hohe Schussopfer-Zahl in Manchester herhalten 


btw den Ausschnitt den sie da zeigen (quelle: youtube, süß) von der Kirchenballerei hab ich gestern auch gefunden. Ist ein walkthrough, aber hab ihn nicht weiter verlinkt weil die Quali so richtig scheiße war und man nichts erkennen konnte. Naja, denen reichts scheinbar *g*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juni 2007)

*PS 3 News*

Für heute, den 11.06, war eine "große PS3 News" angekündigt worden.
Zumindest hat davon irgendjemand in einem Podcast so von gesprochen.


> I can tell you this.. On June 11th playstion nation will be smiling wide, because they are gonna have something the 360 people can only dream of and it was real time!!! ...real time im tellin ya!! what we saw...we've been sworn to secrecy



Es scheint wohl nun so zu sein, dass es sich dabei um das MMORPG "The Agency" handelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://i14.tinypic.com/639mkw6.png
http://i17.tinypic.com/6ap3s3r.png
http://i18.tinypic.com/643svsy.png
http://i9.tinypic.com/5yupncl.png
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o201/ynosyrros/ALLPlayer2007-06-1110-31-24-09.jpg



> The Agency, a massively multiplayer online game casting players as James Bond-a-like spy characters, is the first confirmed MMO for PlayStation 3. Our sister magazine PSM reveals several juicy details in its latest issue. The mag expects a holiday 2007 release date, but publisher Sony Online has clarified with GamesRadar that no official date has been set yet.
> 
> Developed by Sony Online Entertainment, the brains behind EverQuest Adventures on PS2, The Agency will offer "action, adventure and intrigue," along with "betrayals... the stuff that hasn't been tapped yet in the genre," promises executive producer Matt Wilson.
> 
> ...



Da die Ankündigung wohl nicht ganz dem entsprach, was sich einige vorgestellt haben, kann der Typ allerdings nicht verstehen:


> As for my comments about 360 fans etc. etc. I've NEVER been an MMO person I dont like everquest or even WOW. But seeing this MMO using the Unreal 3 engine and the graphics like Team Fortress 2 and the spy theme, the humor, the vehicles, the ability to create your own spy organization...it had me psyched and it's just not something that's coming to the 360 any time soon. That to me is a killer PS3 hook and although it's not Kilzone 2, I said REAL TIME because we saw a level being played and not some CG movie that "represented" gameplay.
> When we do the interview tomorrow I wanna know if this is pay per month cause that would suck. I wouldnt be against some micro transactions for weapons, cars, etc. But i dont wanna pay for the game and then a monthly fee on top of it for one game.


http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=6698058&postcount=486

Besser als das Pac-Man-Debakel ist die Ankündigung aber auf jeden Fall.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: PS 3 News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.06.2007 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Besser als das Pac-Man-Debakel ist die Ankündigung aber auf jeden Fall.


Typisch Sony-PR eben. *g*
Ein Spiel offiziell großartig anzukündigen, welches bereits seit einigen Monaten indirekt bekannt war, ist irgendwie nicht so der Knaller...

Und dann auch noch diese Grafik...klar, Spiele dieser Größenordnung bieten vielleicht nicht Überoptik, aber einen effektiveren Einsatz der UE3 hätte ich mir schon gewünscht. Hat imho perfekt den optischen Anti-Charme von "Second Life" eingefangen...

Naja... *g*

Regards, eX!

Edith Piaf: Hier auch der erste Trailer zur Killer-App: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x28f5v_theagencysoe


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: PS 3 News*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 11.06.2007 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 11.06.2007 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also auf den ersten blick find ich das spiel gar nid so schlecht . schliesslich bestechen andere mmorpgs auch nicht mit ihrer tollen optik sondern mit viel inhalt siehe die fanatsy ableger wow oder eQ... deshlab würde ich nicht gleich wieder bashen........dazu eine volle ut 3 engine in einem so unfangreichen spiel gross einzusetzten finde ich noch etwas unrealistisch ..obwohl huxley genau das verspricht ! mal abwarten ...


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: PS 3 News*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 11.06.2007 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 11.06.2007 12:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




auf the darkness freu ich mich enorm !! schon seit ankündigung warte ich gespannt auf dne realese und seit den letzten gameplay videos bin ich überzeugt es wird der überraschungshit! sofern man noch von überraschungshit sprechen kann !!
 

nur auf lwecher konsole kaufen hmmmm ich weiss nicht...


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: PS 3 News*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 11.06.2007 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 11.06.2007 15:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




antwortest du dir jetzt schon selbst?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: PS 3 News*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 11.06.2007 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> also auf den ersten blick find ich das spiel gar nid so schlecht . schliesslich bestechen andere mmorpgs auch nicht mit ihrer tollen optik sondern mit viel inhalt siehe die fanatsy ableger wow oder eQ... deshlab würde ich nicht gleich wieder bashen........dazu eine volle ut 3 engine in einem so unfangreichen spiel gross einzusetzten finde ich noch etwas unrealistisch ..obwohl huxley genau das verspricht ! mal abwarten ...


Andere Rollenspiele müssen auch auf vielen Systemkonfigurationen laufen, während Agency nur auf der PS3 erscheinen wird, und diese ja entsprechend theoretische Hardwareleistung bis zum Umfallen hat. Da wirkt dann diese Optik reichlich mau, besonders in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass schon PC-Rollenspiele der aktuellen Generation besser aussehen - zumindest wenn man das Videomaterial als grobe Orientierungsgrundlage nutzt. Naja, sollen die mal machen. Mir gefällt weder die Grafik, noch der optische Stil, der an eine halbgare Mischung aus TF2 und Normalo-Shooter erinnert. Ich hätte gerade von Sony mehr, wesentlich mehr, erwartet. Besonders wenn dieses Spiel exklusiv sein soll, und als Zugpferd für die PS3 fungiert. Da warte ich lieber auf das kommende Bond-Lineup von Activision. Lieber spiele ich einen gradlinigen Agenten-Shooter der arg begrenzt, dafür aber gut inszeniert ist, als offene Spiele wie dieses Agency, wo am Ende wahrscheinlich nur rudimentäre Aufträge zu erfüllen sind, und das Spiel inhaltsschwach daherdümpelt wie beliebige Onlinespiele, aus denen einfach irgendwann ob der spielerischen Monotonie die Luft raus ist. 

Naja, vielleicht wird am Ende doch noch was Ordentliches aus diesem Spiel. Aber das bisherige Material ist für mich, und scheinbar auch sehr viele Sony-Fans, recht mau. Next-Gen sieht anders aus, und in Anbetracht dessen, dass dieses Spiel den XB360-Spielern schlaflose Träume bereiten soll, kann ich nur von gelenktem Hype sprechen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: PS 3 News*



			
				Bonkic am 11.06.2007 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 11.06.2007 15:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




soory versehen


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: PS 3 News*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 11.06.2007 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 11.06.2007 15:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja schlaflöose träume bereitet es ihnen wohl kaum ! ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt es werde der überknaller und habe dem hype auch nicht zugestimmt 
trotzdem wil ichs mal nicht verteufeln. auch wenn die optik zugegeben nicht das mass aller dinge ist. und du kannst doch mit so wenig infos jetzt noch nicht behaupten das die spielerische monotonie eintritt wenn man noch kaum was weiss...?? ich sage weiterbeurteilen wenns näher rückt ...


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: PS 3 News*

..die letzten bondableger waren allesamt ziemlich beschissen. da kram ich doch meine n64 hervor und zock das ware goldeneye ..bis heute der ebste bondableger ......da kannst du mir auch noch die tollste optik zeigen goldeneye schlägt sie heute noch


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Juni 2007)

*America's Army: True Soldiers (X360)*

Auf IGN gibt es erste Infos zum Xbox 360 exklusiven Shooter "America's Army: True Soldiers (X360)".
Entwickelt wird der Titel von Red Storm und basiert auf der GRAW 2-Engine.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Interview auf IGN
Mehr Screens
Erster Trailer


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: The Darkness*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.06.2007 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würden mal hier Meinungen zu The Darkness für 360/PS3 interessieren.[...]
> 
> Edit: Zumindest ist ja vielversprechend, dass es von den Riddick-Machern Starbreeze kommt.



Es gibt auf Gametrailers.com eine Vorschau. Mach einen wirklich netten Eindruck. Da werden sich USK /BPjM freuen.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: The Darkness*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.06.2007 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 10.06.2007 10:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die *GEE* hats schon getestet und ist schlicht hin und weg:
_
<<"the d." übersetzt die fantasicvolle comicvorlage so glaubhaft in ein reaistisches setting, dass man der macht der finsternis mit freude dient.(...)>>_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juni 2007)

*Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*

Es gibt neue Zahlen:

*EU-Hardwarezahlen*
*Total*
DS: 125,412
Wii: 66,248
PSP: 51,178
360: 28,275
PS 3: 18,675

*UK-Zahlen*
DS: 43,175
Wii: 25,629
360: 16,273	
PSP: 15,990
PS3: 5,440

*Frankreich*
DS: 19,891
Wii: 16,423
PSP: 6,664	
360: 2,470
PS 3: 2,082

*Deutschland*
DS: 17,328
Wii: 6,658	
PSP: 4,461	
360: 2,134
PS 3: 1,732
http://vgchartz.com/eweekly.php


*US-Hardwarezahlen*
DS: 125,282
Wii: 81,155
360: 57,692
PS 2: 51,868
PSP: 35,380
PS 3: 14,927
GBA: 14,794
GC: 2,307
Xbox: 24

*US-Softwarezahlen*
360: 391,162
Wii: 376,504
DS: 370,221
PS 2: 329,569
PSP: 118,830
PS 3: 93,303
Xbox: 7,235
GC: 4,872
http://vgchartz.com/aweekly.php


*Japan-Hardwarezahlen*
DS: 122,498 (-6 
Wii: 74,164 (+22
PSP: 25,210 (-4
PS 2: 11,294 (-3
PS 3: 9,654 (-3
360: 2,628 (+4
GBA: 759 (-5
GC: 258 (-5

*Japan-Softwarezahlen*
DS: 548,026
Wii: 161,062
PS 2: 95,826	
PSP: 57,334
360: 9,082
PS 3: 4,004
GBA: 1,047
http://www.vgchartz.com/japweekly.php

Vergleichstabelle:

```
DS	PSP	Wii	360	PS 3
EU	125.412	51.178	66.248	28.275	18.675
US	125.282	35.380	81.155	57.692	14.927
JP	122.498	25.210	74.164	2.628	9.654
Summe	373.192	111.768	221.567	88.595	43.256
```


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.06.2007 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wii: 161,062
> ...
> PS 3: 4,004






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn mir das vor einem jahr einer prophezeit hätte, hätte ich ihn auf der stelle für verrückt erklärt....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*

Es ist wirklich schin heftig. Habe mal ne kleine Summentabelle erstellt. Wii verkauft sich fast öfter als PSP, PS 3 und Xbox 360 zusammen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				Bonkic am 13.06.2007 09:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 13.06.2007 08:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo betrügt doch! ^^. Wie können die mit Spielen wie Wii Play, Wii Sports, Wario Ware, Strikers und Co so pervers viel Software absetzen, während Sony mit guten Titeln wie Resistance, Motorstrom und entsprechend anderen “erwachsenen” Spielen so schlecht abschneidet...

Regards, eX!


----------



## HanFred (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*

Sony und Nintendo haben IMHO gleichermassen wenig interessante software zu bieten bis dato.
mal sehen, was da noch kommt. im moment finde ich aber beide nicht sonderlich interessant bezüglich spiele.


----------



## crackajack (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				HanFred am 13.06.2007 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Sony und Nintendo haben IMHO gleichermassen wenig interessante software zu bieten bis dato.


Würde ich auch meinen.
Aber Nintendo hat wohl genau ihre Ansage bestätigt und hat eben abseits der "richtigen" Gamer Interessenten gefunden.

*auf Metroid Prime3, Mario Galaxy und ev. Sadness wart*


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				crackajack am 13.06.2007 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 13.06.2007 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, die ominösen "Non-Gamer"  sind - wie beim DS - Kundengruppe Nummer 1. 
Scheinbar haben aber auch die Hardcoregamer keinen richtigen Bock mehr auf die PS3. Sei es wegen dem Preis oder wegen sonstigen, nicht nachvollziehbaren, Gründen. An den Spielen dürfte es ja weniger liegen. Schließlich hat man praktisch ähnliche Sachen wie auf der PS2, und dort hat sich das Zeug auch verkauft wie verrückt. Man muss sich mal vor Augen halten, dass die PS3 in fast allen Ländern schlechter abschneidet als die XB360. Das ist für Sony eine Katastrophe, einfach mal so von einem Hersteller deklassiert zu werden, der erst die zweite Konsole auf den Markt geworfen hat, und faktisch keine richtige Erfahrung in dem Segment hat. Bin wirklich gespannt wie sich die Situation noch entwickeln wird, und ob die 2 - 4 exklusiven PS3 Titel da noch etwas reißen können.

 Regards, eX!


----------



## HanFred (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.06.2007 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> An den Spielen dürfte es ja weniger liegen.


was du nicht sagst.
wenn man, wie ich, keine sportspiele mag, gibt's praktisch nichts interessantes für die konsole. Motor Storm ist hübsch, aber ehrlich gesagt vom spielerischen her keine sensation. Resistace ist für jemanden, der PC-egoshooter spielt auch nichts besonderes.
bleibt noch Virtua Fighter 5. das mag toll sein, aber es ist das einzige spiel, welches mich reizen würde. das EINZIGE.
und ja, für die PS2 gab's sehr viele spiele, die sich auch verkauft haben, das ändert aber nichts daran, dass ich über 90% davon als müll einstufen würde - vielleicht denken ja andere auch so.

für die 360 gibt's auch (noch) nicht viel interessantes, wenn man die toptitel schon auf dem PC gespielt hat. hat man das nicht, finde ich die konsole VIEL interessanter, was das spielangebot angeht. das aktuelle wohlgemerkt.

und nicht zuletzt hat Sony wohl viele käufer im vorfeld vergrault mit ihrer kundenverarsche. Sony haben sich viel zu lange auf ihren lorbeeren ausgeruht und geglaubt, mit ihren fans könnten sie alles machen. und jetzt haben sie dafür die quittung gekriegt.


----------



## Gunter (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*

die wii hat einfach den reiz des "neuen", in bezug auf den controller. ich habe meine wii mal zu meiner freundin mitgenommen, als sie ein paar mädels zu besuch hatte. wir ham also ein bisschen rumgespielt (  ), und alle waren begeistert von dem gerät (obwohl wir nur wii-sports gespielt haben). eine davon hat ihren freund solange genervt, bis er auch eine wii gekauft hat.


----------



## HanFred (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				Gunter am 13.06.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> die wii hat einfach den reiz des "neuen", in bezug auf den controller. ich habe meine wii mal zu meiner freundin mitgenommen, als sie ein paar mädels zu besuch hatte. wir ham also ein bisschen rumgespielt (  ), und alle waren begeistert von dem gerät (obwohl wir nur wii-sports gespielt haben). eine davon hat ihren freund solange genervt, bis er auch eine wii gekauft hat.


der PS3-sontroller ist ja im prinzip auch was neues. ok, ich weiss dass es sowas schon einmal bei Nintendo gegeben hat, aber ich habe den Sony controller ausprobiert und ihn für sehr schlecht befunden. viel zu leicht, wohl weil es keine vibration hat. und die mangelnde vibration ist schlichtweg nicht mehr zeitgemäss.


----------



## McDrake (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.06.2007 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> An den Spielen dürfte es ja weniger liegen. Schließlich hat man praktisch ähnliche Sachen wie auf der PS2, und dort hat sich das Zeug auch verkauft wie verrückt.



Ich glaub eben, dass es an denen liegt.
Wegen welchem Spiel kauft man sich eine PS3?
Schau dir die Auswahl an und geh dann mal die 360 durch.
Dann noch die nächsten  Monate. 

"Colin: Dirt" auf der PS3 wurde kurzerhand noch auf den September verschoben. 
Für den Juni sind auf der 360 noch ca 10 Titel angesagt. Darunter Perlen wie "Overlord" oder "Colin". Bis August noch "Bioshock" oder "Moto GP 07".
Auf der PS3.. hmm "Rainbow6:Vegas" (endlich, aber auch kein Exklusivtitel) und "Singstar".


----------



## crackajack (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				HanFred am 13.06.2007 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> PS3-controller hat keine vibration. und die mangelnde vibration ist schlichtweg nicht mehr zeitgemäss.


Sinnentleertes Gerüttel, das ich eher am störenden Geräusch als an der tatsächlichen Vibration wahrnehme, habe ich noch nie verstanden.

Was bringt einem sowas?


----------



## Iceman (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.06.2007 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar haben aber auch die Hardcoregamer keinen richtigen Bock mehr auf die PS3. Sei es wegen dem Preis oder wegen sonstigen, nicht nachvollziehbaren, Gründen. An den Spielen dürfte es ja weniger liegen. Schließlich hat man praktisch ähnliche Sachen wie auf der PS2, und dort hat sich das Zeug auch verkauft wie verrückt. Man muss sich mal vor Augen halten, dass die PS3 in fast allen Ländern schlechter abschneidet als die XB360. Das ist für Sony eine Katastrophe, einfach mal so von einem Hersteller deklassiert zu werden, der erst die zweite Konsole auf den Markt geworfen hat, und faktisch keine richtige Erfahrung in dem Segment hat. Bin wirklich gespannt wie sich die Situation noch entwickeln wird, und ob die 2 - 4 exklusiven PS3 Titel da noch etwas reißen können.



Na ja, richtige Hardcoregamer dürften bereits eine Xbox 360 zu Hause stehen haben und Argumente sich dann noch eine PS3 zuzulegen gibts ja nicht wirklich. Die bisherigen Exklusivtitel der PS3 sind alle eher durchschnittlich und den Rest kann man alles auch in gleicher oder sogar besserer Qualität auf der Xbox spielen.

Und man kann Microsoft nun wirklich nicht vorwerfen, dass sie nicht schnell lernen würden. Mit der Xbox 360 haben sie verdammt viel richtig gemacht, vom frühen Release über die Abwerbung von Playstation Exklusivtitel und die Perfektionierung von Xbox Live bis hin zur ziemlich gelungenen Hardware der Konsole selbst. Bis auf die hohen Ausfallzahlen hat sich Microsoft eigentlich keine großen Fehler erlaubt.



			
				HanFred am 13.06.2007 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> bleibt noch Virtua Fighter 5. das mag toll sein, aber es ist das einzige spiel, welches mich reizen würde. das EINZIGE.



Da wart ich auch drauf, kommt ja zum Glück noch irgendwann dieses Jahr für die Xbox 360.



			
				HanFred am 13.06.2007 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> für die 360 gibt's auch (noch) nicht viel interessantes, wenn man die toptitel schon auf dem PC gespielt hat. hat man das nicht, finde ich die konsole VIEL interessanter, was das spielangebot angeht. das aktuelle wohlgemerkt.



Wobei für die 360 so langsam einige wirkliche Perlen draussen sind. Wer Guitar Hero noch nicht gespielt hat (wie ich es hatte ) muss einfach zugreifen und das grade erschienene Forza 2 ist das beste Rennspiel welches ich seit langem gespielt habe. Und mit Mass Effect und Halo 3 stehen da noch mindestens 2 große exklusive Kracher dieses Jahr an, wobei ich persönlich nicht so der Halo Fan bin.

Und so viele Toptitel die auch auf dem PC erscheinen gibt es garnicht mehr, dass sind vor allem die EA Spiele und selbst da wird man auf dem PC ja oftmals noch mit der PS2 Version abgespeist anstatt dass die grafisch bessere Xbox 360 Version umgesetzt wird.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				McDrake am 13.06.2007 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 13.06.2007 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar, die XB360 hat aufgrund der längeren Marktexistenz und den vielen Marken klar einen dominierenden Effekt auf dem Markt der NG-Konsolen. Aber irgendwie hätte ich stark auf mehr Loyalitätskäufe getippt, also Fanboys als Kundengruppe, denen die Qualität der aktuellen Spiele eher egal ist (soll es ja wirklich geben ^^). Superschlecht ist das Lineup der PS3 ja wirklich nicht, für Fans ist da bestimmt etwas dabei. Aber scheinbar hat Sony wirklich mit den vielen falschen Versprechen und debilen Kommentaren zur Konkurrenz potentielle Käufer aus den Reihen der Fans verscheucht. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## McDrake (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				crackajack am 13.06.2007 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 13.06.2007 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Rumblefunktion finde ich wirklich was cooles.
Grad bei Rennspielen (zur Zeit im Forza 2-Fieber) ist der Effekt doch recht hilfreich.
Ich vermisse diese Funktion bei der PS3 schon ein wenig.


----------



## Iceman (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				crackajack am 13.06.2007 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Sinnentleertes Gerüttel, das ich eher am störenden Geräusch als an der tatsächlichen Vibration wahrnehme, habe ich noch nie verstanden.
> 
> Was bringt einem sowas?



Geräusch? Geräusche macht das Gamepad eigentlich nur wenn du es herumliegen hast und dann die Vibration losgeht 

Und wie gut umgesetzte Vibrationseffekte ein Spiel verbessern können zeigt Forza 2, der Einsatz dort ist einfach perfekt umgesetzt, man fühlt am Gamepad wenn der Wagen kurz vorm Ausbrechen ist, in den Kurven spürt man die Curbs und je nachdem welchen Wagen man fährt kann man sogar die Gangschaltung vernehmen.

Es gibt sicherlich Spiele wo die Vibrationen schlecht eingesetzt werden, aber ich möchte sie nicht missen, schon garnicht für so einen halbherzig eingebauten Bewegungssensor der nur da ist damit Sony zu Nintendo "Wir auch" sagen kann.


----------



## McDrake (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.06.2007 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, die XB360 hat aufgrund der längeren Marktexistenz und den vielen Marken klar einen dominierenden Effekt auf dem Markt der NG-Konsolen. Aber irgendwie hätte ich stark auf mehr Loyalitätskäufe getippt, also Fanboys als Kundengruppe, denen die Qualität der aktuellen Spiele eher egal ist (soll es ja wirklich geben ^^). Superschlecht ist das Lineup der PS3 ja wirklich nicht, für Fans ist da bestimmt etwas dabei. Aber scheinbar hat Sony wirklich mit den vielen falschen Versprechen und debilen Kommentaren zur Konkurrenz potentielle Käufer aus den Reihen der Fans verscheucht.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Tja. Das Start-Lineup war wirklich gut. Auch dank der Verschiebung der Konsole in Europa. Aber es kommt nix neues. Seit dem Konsolenstart sind nicht mal ein duzend neue Games rausgekommen.
So bindet man keine Kundschaft.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.06.2007 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> An den Spielen dürfte es ja weniger liegen. Schließlich hat man praktisch ähnliche Sachen wie auf der PS2, und dort hat sich das Zeug auch verkauft wie verrückt.


In 9 von 10 Fällen (pauschal gesagt) sind es doch nur schlichte Portierungen von Xbox-Spielen. Gerade wenn die Spiele nicht wirklich besser sind. In einigen Fällen gab es zwar kleine Verbesserungen beim Port oder Neuerungen (z.B. bei Ridge Racer), aber meist schneidet die PS 3 Fassung einen Tick schlechter ab. Da fehlt dann der MP (Virtua Tennis) oder die Optik sieht schlechter aus / läuft schlechter. Damit locken die Publisher doch kaum einen Fan hinter dem Ofen hervor. Immerhin hat der geneigte PS 3 Kunde um die 30 bis 50% mehr bezahlt fürs Gerät.
Durch die Box wurde vor einem Jahr z.B. sehr erfolgreich der Onlinemarktplatz auf Konsolen eingeführt. Da regen sich die PS 3-Käufer dann doch zu Recht auf, wenn es bei ihnen nicht so richtig in die Gänge kommt. Wieso kommt z.B. auf der Xbox eine Demo zu Colin und auf der PS 3 nicht?
Wenn man auf dem deutschen PS Onlinestore schaut, dann findet man dort aktuell fünf Demos und auf dem US Marktplart 12 (Minispiele-Demos jeweils nicht mitgerechnet). Von EA, die bis auf "Den Paten" zu JEDEM Spiel auf der 360 eine Demo vor Release gebracht haben, gibt es auf der PS 3 genau eine(!) Demo (zu Def Jam Icon). Und die PS 3 ist inzwischen gut 8 Monate auf dem Markt.




			
				crackajack am 13.06.2007 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 13.06.2007 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U.a. Feedback, so dass man nicht auf irgendwelche Anzeigen und CO achten muss. Es ist schon ein großer Unterschied ein Spiel mit und ohne Rumble zu spielen. In manchen Games vielleicht nicht so gut umgesetzt oder wichtig, aber ein Racer oder Actionspiel ohne Rumble? Da fehlt was.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				crackajack am 13.06.2007 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 13.06.2007 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Forza 2 z.B. spürst du die Fliehkräfte in den Kurven ... ich finde das Force-Feedback, sofern es richtig & ordentlich implementiert ist, ein Mehrwert ist. Und bei Forza2 ist es wirklich mehr als gelungen. 

Edit Rabowke: Pfft. Viel zu langsam, dass Argument Forza 2 wurde ja schon mehr als einmal gebracht. Sorry :>


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				McDrake am 13.06.2007 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja. Das Start-Lineup war wirklich gut. Auch dank der Verschiebung der Konsole in Europa. *Aber es kommt nix neues. Seit dem Konsolenstart sind nicht mal ein duzend neue Games rausgekommen.*So bindet man keine Kundschaft.


Erinnert mich stark an die Wii. ^^ Gut, ist hier aber unfair zu vergleichen, schließlich spricht das Gerät andere / mehr Zielgruppen an, als eben die technisch stark versierte PS3. Zumal kostet Wii wenig, die Spiele sind 10 Euro billiger als bei der Konkurrenz und das Ding frisst ausnahmslos alle Gamecube-Spiele, ohne Softwareupdate oder sonstiges Gedöns. Imho sehr komfortabel - besonders da auch der Cube einige nette Perlen hat. *g*

Wie eben gesagt, ich hätte wirklich mit mehr Fans gerechnet, die blind den Laden stürmen, und die PS3 nur wegen des Prestigewertes kaufen. Scheinbar sind aber viele Spieler doch so gefestigt, dass Lineup, Auswahl und Onlinedienste einen höheren Stellenwert haben, als pure Markentreue. Es interessiert mich jedenfalls sehr, wie Sony aus der PS3 noch einen Publikumsmagneten machen will. Nur mit einem Metal Gear oder GT wird dies wohl kaum gelingen...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.06.2007 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist für Sony eine Katastrophe, einfach mal so von einem Hersteller deklassiert zu werden, der erst die zweite Konsole auf den Markt geworfen hat, und faktisch keine richtige Erfahrung in dem Segment hat. Bin wirklich gespannt wie sich die Situation noch entwickeln wird, und ob die 2 - 4 exklusiven PS3 Titel da noch etwas reißen können.




sony hat nintendo damals sogar mit seiner 1. konsole weltweit den rang abgelaufen, das hätte vor ~ 10 jahren auch fast keiner für möglch gehalten. 

aber so langsam bekomme ich doch angst um die ps3, denn trotz allen potentials könnte es doch sein, dass die konkurrenz irgendwann _zu_ weit entrückt ist.

die ganze zeit hab ich die wochenverkäufe als momentaufnahme abgetan; aber irgendwann wird auch der exklusivste exklusiventwickler dreimal überlegen, ob er einen titel nur oder  ob überhaupt für die ps3 bringen soll. 
denn nintendo und microsoft schaffen zur zeit fakten in form von marktanteilen, sony gelingt das nicht. 

vielleicht ist das diesjährige weihnachtsgeschäft schon die letzte chance für sony?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				Bonkic am 13.06.2007 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht ist das diesjährige weihnachtsgeschäft schon die letzte chance für sony?


Es muss sich IMO vor dem Weihnachtsgeschäft was ändern und interessante Titel kommen. Ansonsten gibt es auch Weihnachten keinen Grund eine PS 3 zu kaufen. Und spätestens bis zum Weihnachtsgeschäft würde ich mit einer Preissenkung bei MS und vermutlich auch Nintendo rechnen. Wii ohne Wii Sports für 199 würde einen neuen Verkaufsrekord aufstellen. 
Die E3 im nächsten Monat wird auf jeden Fall sehr interessant.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juni 2007)

*Nebenkosten*



> [...] Hidden costs
> 
> So if the figures are to be believed, your PlayStation 3, power and all, will probably end up costing you about £800 ($1,600) and that's without playing a single game.
> 
> ...


http://www.tech.co.uk/home-entertainment/gaming/games-consoles/news/power-consumption-doubles-playstation-3-cost?articleid=1410931336

Zahlen dazu:
http://www.sust-it.net/home-results.php?id=71#PlayStation%203%20(PS3)

Die Kosten beziehen sich auf 2 Stunden Nutzung pro Tag.

:-o

Edit: Irgendwie habe die da wohl einen Zahlendreher / Rechenfehler. Ich kommt "nur" auf Kosten von etwa 380£ bei der PS 3.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Nebenkosten*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.06.2007 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hidden costs
> 
> So if the figures are to be believed, your PlayStation 3, power and all, will probably end up costing you about £800 ($1,600) and that's without playing a single game.
> 
> ...



na ja - bei wii und 360 müsste man ja noch die anschaffungskosten hinzurechnen, die in den 800 £ für die ps3 ja schon drin sind.

wenn ich jetzt die 400 £ (-400 in der anschaffung) über 8 jahre strecke, sind das gerade mal 50 £/ jahr.

ist ja jetzt nicht die riesen überraschung, dass die wii fast überhaupt keinen strom verbraucht (30 watt warens im spielbetrieb, oder?) - und die beiden high end boliden doch weitaus mehr.

dass allerdings die ps3 noch mal mehr als doppelt so viel verbrauchen soll, als die 360 kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.



edit:
ah  - da sind ja die genauen zahlen: 

und die ps3 verbraucht tatsächlich noch mal doppelt so viel - wer hätte das gedacht- vorrausgesetzt es stimmt.

die 11 watt der wii im standby beziehen sich übrigens nur auf den "always- on" betrieb (orangene led) - man kann das gerät aber durchaus auch komplett in den tiefschlaf versetzen (rote led), dann dürfte der verbrauch bei 0-1 watt liegen.


----------



## crackajack (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				Iceman am 13.06.2007 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 13.06.2007 12:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hör das auch wenn ich das Pad in den Händen halte.  
(Obwohl beim 360 Pad muss ich nochmal hinhören, das ist ja sicher leiser als bei PS2 oder GC und das habe ich ja nur kurz angetestet.)



> Und wie gut umgesetzte Vibrationseffekte ein Spiel verbessern können zeigt Forza 2





			
				McDrake am 13.06.2007 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Grad bei Rennspielen (zur Zeit im Forza 2-Fieber) ist der Effekt doch recht hilfreich.





			
				Rabowke am 13.06.2007 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Forza 2 z.B. spürst du die Fliehkräfte in den Kurven ...


Soviel Einigkeit ist schon unheimlich. Muss ja wirklich für das Nonplusultra für den Rumblefan sein.  



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.06.2007 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> In manchen Games vielleicht nicht so gut umgesetzt oder wichtig, aber ein Racer oder Actionspiel ohne Rumble? Da fehlt was.


Mir ist das noch nie abgegangen. Da hilft mir guter Sound mehr.
Vielleicht komme ich ja nochmal zum Forza2 spielen. (Ja, ich habs schonmal gespielt und kein tolles Rütteln gemerkt.  )


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juni 2007)

*Americas Army (360) kommt nicht nach Europa*



> Ubisoft has told Eurogamer that the new America's Army game won't be coming to Europe.
> 
> Instead, the Xbox 360 game will be heading exclusively to the US in September. It's a similar situation to last year, when the PS2 Army game, Rise of a Soldier, quietly disappeared from the European release schedule.(...)



_eurogamers_


----------



## McDrake (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen vom 04.-10.06*



			
				crackajack am 13.06.2007 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist das noch nie abgegangen. Da hilft mir guter Sound mehr.
> Vielleicht komme ich ja nochmal zum Forza2 spielen. (Ja, ich habs schonmal gespielt und kein tolles Rütteln gemerkt.  )



Abgegangen ist mir deswegen auch noch nie was. 
Aber meine sensiblen Händchen spüren halt die geringste Vibration des Pads und das wird an mein Hirn weitergeleitet. Durch Millionen von Umwegen kommt das dann zum Entschluss, dass mein Wagen wieder Bodenhaftung hat (oder eben nicht mehr).
Leider funktioniert das zusammenspiel da noch nicht optimal, was teilweise mit schönen Staubwolken endet.

Rumble heisst für mich nicht, dass einem die Handgelenke gebrochen werden beim Rumble-Effekt, sondern ist für mich eine weitere Infoquelle.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juni 2007)

*Square Enix:  PS 3 und 360 sind "over engineered"*



> Square Enix has revealed why the next installment of Dragon Quest will not be showing up on the PS3.
> 
> Yoichi Wada, CEO of the almighty Square Enix, spoke out to the Financial Times concerning the companies surprise move of its number one franchise to the Nintendo DS. He stated that he wanted to reach the ‘widest array of people’.
> 
> ...



_playstation- universe_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juni 2007)

*NPD-Zahlen aus Kanada*

Zahlen für den Monat Mai

*Hardware*
Wii  - 37,300
DS  - 35,900
PS2 - 18,200
PSP - 15,000
Xbox360 - 12,300
PS3 - 6,500
GBA - 6,100 

*Software*
Pokemon Diamond – DS – 24,900
Pokemon Pearl – DS – 19,500
Mario Party 8 – Wii – 17,700
Wii Play – Wii – 16,000
SpiderMan 3 – PS2 – 14,500
Forza Motorsport 2 – Xbox360 – 12,600
Super Paper Mario – Wii – 10,000
Command & Conquer 3 – Xbox360 – 9,500
SpiderMan 3 – Xbox360 – 9,200
Guitar Hero II – Xbox360 – 9,000 

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6172464.html


----------



## McDrake (14. Juni 2007)

*Ace Combat 6 (360)*

Ich war schon auf der PS2 ein AceCombat-Fan.
Umso mehr freut mich der Trailer:
http://www.gamespot.com/video/938702/6172373/videoplayerpop?
Sieht wirklich fantastisch aus.
Gamespot meint (aus Gamefront übernommen):

+ Das Spiel sieht unglaublich aus.

+ Die Jets sind wundervoll detailliert, die Explosionen und Flug-Effekte traumhaft.

+ Einige der Städte sind vom Aussehen her die realistischsten, die man jemals in so einem Flugspiel gesehen hat.

+ Fliegt man nach unten und nähert sich der Stadt, ist das vergleichbar mit der 3D-Ansicht in Google Maps - nur sehr viel detaillierter.

+ Die Fernsicht ist beeindruckend.

+ Die Wolkeneffekte sind cool. Es sieht aus, als wenn man wirklich in eine Wolke reinfliegt und nicht in einen weißen Pixelklumpen.

- Kommt man einem Gebäude zu nahe, sieht man, dass es hingegen nicht sehr detaiiliert ist. Das fällt aber kaum auf, weil man sowieso sehr schnell herumfliegt.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juni 2007)

*US- Zahlen Mai*



> 1.Nintendo DS 423 150
> 2.Nintendo Wii 338 278
> 3.Playstation Portable 221 120
> 4.Playstation 2 187 765
> ...



auch hier das gleichebild: nintendo mit 7- meilen- stiefeln auf dem weg zur marktführerschaft.

bleibt die frage, was die ganzen käufer mit der wii machen?
beim blick auf die software- charts macht sich ernüchterung breit: lediglich wii play und mario party 8 tummeln sich in den top 10.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juni 2007)

*Japan-Zahlen*

Es gibt auch Japan-Zahlen für den Mai

```
akt. Woche	letzte Woche
DSL	117.193		123.140
Wii	64.529		69.748
PSP	24.711		26.358
PS2	11.097		11.814
PS3	8.776		8.998
360	2.533		2.219
GBM	481		310
GBASP	302		247
GC	167		226
DS	35		71
GBA	16		16
```


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				Bonkic am 15.06.2007 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> > 1.Nintendo DS 423 150
> > 2.Nintendo Wii 338 278
> > 3.Playstation Portable 221 120
> > 4.Playstation 2 187 765
> ...




hehe ..ich verstehs irgendwie auch nid ...im moment is nix berrauschendes draussen und trotzdem wird die konsole gekuaft wie wild!! schliesslich ist sie ja auch ein ganz schlechter dvd player  

ich glaube viele kaufen sie einfach weil sie die neue idee der steuerung eine coole sache finden und stellen danach fest das nicht sehr viele spiele ihnen zusagen !


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 15.06.2007 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> schliesslich ist sie ja auch ein ganz schlechter dvd player




"ganz schlecht" ist noch untertrieben, denn an sich kann die wii nämlich überhaupt keine dvds abspielen.
was ich allerdings nicht weiter schlimm finde, nebenbei bemerkt.


----------



## Gunter (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				Bonkic am 15.06.2007 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> "ganz schlecht" ist noch untertrieben, denn an sich kann die wii nämlich überhaupt keine dvds abspielen.
> was ich allerdings nicht weiter schlimm finde, nebenbei bemerkt.


dito - auf meiner wii will ich spielen, keine filme gucken.  

ich verwende das teil fast ausschließlich als party-konsole, wenn kumpels zu besuch sind. sobald ich endlich 4 controller habe (derzeit nur 2), kanns auch richtig losgehen im multiplayer.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 15.06.2007 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube viele kaufen sie einfach weil sie die neue idee der steuerung eine coole sache finden und stellen danach fest das nicht sehr viele spiele ihnen zusagen !


Beim Ausprobieren gebe ich dir Recht. War bei mir auch so. Wollte es mal gespielt haben und dann war die Luft schnell raus. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass es bei der großen Masse so sein wird. Nintendo spricht ja auch viele "neue Spieler" an, die sonst wohl nicht zum Pad gegriffen hätten. Und das sind auch keine Leute, die 5 Stunden hintereinander spielen oder in einer Woche ein Zelda durchspielen und schnellstmöglich wieder neues Futter haben wollen. Die wollen einfach mal kurzzeitig ein wenig Spaß haben, vielleicht mit Freunden einige Minispielchen zocken und dann wird die Kiste wieder ausgeschaltet. Gerade die Gruppe der Väter / Mütter, die jetzt mit der Wii ein wenig Erfahrung sammeln, haben nicht so viel Zeit fürs Zocken über.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.06.2007 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 15.06.2007 09:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja nintendo hat ja gesagt sie wollen eine andere zielgruppe ansprechen als die konkurenz ...scheint bsiher gelungen zu sein ..doch langfristig muss sich im software verkauf was tun. denn durch den software verkauf kommen die grossen gewinne ! denn auch wenn die wii schon jetzt beim hardware verkauf gewinne abwirft ..sie wird sich auch im verkauf von spielsoftware langfristig festsetzten müssen .......


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 15.06.2007 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> doch langfristig muss sich im software verkauf was tun. denn durch den software verkauf kommen die grossen gewinne !


Klar muss sich da in Software noch was tun. Allerdings sind die Softwarezahlen ja auch nicht so schlecht. Die Probleme werden sowieso noch kommen. Gerade für die Drittanbieter, die gegen die Nintendo-Spiele konkurrieren müssen. Man sieht es ja am DS. Pauschal gesagt sind da ja fast 9 der 10 Top Titel von Nintendo selbst.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 15.06.2007 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> .sie wird sich auch im verkauf von spielsoftware langfristig festsetzten müssen .......



in den usa lag man in den letzten wochen schon fast gleich auf mit der 360, was die softwareverkäufe angeht; in japan spielt man ohnehin in einer anderen liga (ich erinnere an die zahlen der letzten woche: Wii: 161,062....PS 3: 4,004);
dh dass nintendo auch bei den softwarezahlen weltweit die nr 1 ist. 

mein   bezog sich  mehr auf art und qualität der spiele; ich hab eigentlich nicht vor bis in alle ewigkeit nur minispielesammlungen auf der wii zu spielen.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juni 2007)

*[PS 3] Preissenkung?*



> Sir Howard Stringer, the chairman and chief executive of Sony Corp, said the electronics and entertainment company was trying to “refine” how much it could afford to cut the price of PlayStation 3 gaming consoles, saying there was “no question” consumers wanted the price to be lower.
> 
> In an interview with the Financial Times, Sir Howard said rival Nintendo’s game called Wii – which is by far outselling the more expensive PlayStation – was based on a “very good business model” but he saw the two systems as “complementary and supplementary”.
> 
> ...



_Financial Times_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: [PS 3] Preissenkung?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.06.2007 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 15.06.2007 09:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Einschätzung kann ich anhand von 2 Wii-Besitzern die ich kenne bestätigen. Beide sind keine Hardcoregamer. Der eine ist aufgrund des Berufes zeitlich extrem stark eingeschränkt und die andere ist Mutter von einem Kind. Beide haben eine Wii, und gespielt wird da teilweise wirklich nur 1 - 2 Stunden pro Woche (!) - welches man ja anhand dieser Wii-Statistik im Kalender sehr gut sehen kann. Die haben auch kaum Software. Der Kerl spielt nur Wii Sports und Wario Ware, die Mutter gelegentlich etwas Excite Truck (Zitat: "Die Grafik ist toll, und das Geschwindigkeitsgefühl ist klasse"). Da frage ich mich natürlich schon, ob es sich überhaupt gelohnt hat, das Ding für die kurzen Sessions zu kaufen. Beide sind sich aber sicher, und sagen "Ja!". Die spielen da eigentlich nur um sich abzulenken, oder um runterzukommen. Was ich mittlerweile auch mache. 3 Runden Tennis bei Wii Sports reichen mir mittlerweile schon, um meinen Bedarf an digitaler Unterhaltung zu stillen. Primär punktet Wii aber, wenn man Leute einlädt oder eben von Leuten eingeladen wird, die eine Wii haben. Da machen dann sogar diese Multimedia-Features der Konsole Spaß. Einfach SD-Karte von der Digi-Cam mitgenommen, und dann werden eben Urlaubsbilder oder sonstige Schnappschüsse gezeigt, oder kurze Videos abgespielt. Das Gerät ist eigentlich ideal, um andere Leute zu unterhalten, und Partys einfach flotter zu gestalten. Wenn ich so nach dem Spielelineup frage, dann wissen diese Wii-Spieler teilweise nicht einmal, welche Spiele es aktuell so gibt. Die fühlen sich sogar verloren, weil es laut deren Eindruck ein großes Überangebot an Wii-Spielen gäbe. *g*

Für Hardcoregamer kaum nachvollziehbar, für die hingegen Fakt. Die spielen nicht der Spiele wegen, sondern wegen der Ablenkung. Da reicht dann auch ein Wii Sports locker aus.

Es ist also eine völlig andere Spielgruppe die Nintendo da geködert hat.

Regards, eX!


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*

so hier ein kleiner beitrag von gamefront :

Sega: 'Wii-Hype könnte bald abklingen'

15.06.07 - Der Reiz am Wii könnte bei den Kunden schon im nächsten Jahr nachlassen. Das prognostiziert Scott Steinberg, Vice President of Marketing von Sega of America.

Wiis veraltete Grafik und der Mangel an technologischem Drumherum, das wiederum PS3 und Xbox 360 zu bieten haben, könnten langfristig die Lebensfähigkeit des Systems behindern.

'Wii wird in ein paar Jahren anfangen, richtig überholt auszusehen, wenn Entwickler mehr aus der Xbox 360 rausholen und mehr und mehr über die PS3 lernen', sagt Steinberg. Er fragt sich hingegen, wie viel die Entwickler und kreativen Leute aus dem Bewegungs-Controller des Wii in den kommenden zwei Jahren noch rauszuholen können - oder in 5 oder 10 Jahren.

'Wie können sie Produkte machen, die nicht so sehr abgeleitet von den Spielen aussehen, die es bereits gibt?' Sega erwartet, dass im derzeitigen Konsolenwettlauf am Ende die PlayStation3 gewinnen wird.
CLICK (Reuters: 'INTERVIEW-Wii hype may fade soon -Sega')

ich teile grössten teil diese ansicht und vermute das gleiche........


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*

Und wieder ein Entwickler, der sich auf die Grafik versteift und so Perlen wie Sonic auf 360 und PS 3 auf den Markt bringt. 
Da war ja EA schon einsichtiger bei DS und PSP.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 15.06.2007 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> so hier ein kleiner beitrag von gamefront :
> 
> Sega: 'Wii-Hype könnte bald abklingen'
> 
> ...


Ist imho das gleiche Geseiere eines "Analysten", wie man es auch schon damals beim Launch des DS sehen konnte - vornehmlich von Sony, EA und anderen Insidern. Scheinbar vergessen diese Leute bei ihren Annahmen konsequent, dass die eine völlig falsche Zielgruppenausrichtung haben. Die messen die Wii mit den selben Werten wie eine PS3, was schlicht und ergreifend realitätsfern ist. Das wäre ungefähr so, als würde ich ein Sturmgewehr mit einer Pistole vergleichen. Das Sturmgewehr ist überlegen, trotzdem wird oft genug eine Pistole gebraucht, weil einfach der Einsatz abhängig von den persönlichen Vorlieben ist. Wie eben auch bei der Wii samt der zahlenden Klientel. Dem DS hatte man beim Launch auch nur eine Lebenszeit von 2 Jahren vorausgesagt, eben wegen der grausigen Grafik im Vergleich zur PSP. Und nun? Trotz anfänglich geringem, sehr schlechtem, Lineup, wurde das Gerät zur aktuell erfolgreichsten Konsole, mit Absatzzahlen bei Soft- und Hardware, von denen andere Hersteller nur Träumen können. Imho wird sich Wii so entwickeln wie der DS. Sicherlich nicht so extrem bezogen auf die Verkaufszahlen, aber untergehen wird das Gerät imho nicht. Dafür spricht es einfach zu viele Kundenkreise an. Und das auf der ganzen Welt. Genau das macht die PS3 nicht. Sie spricht nur den harten Kern an, der leider aber nicht zahlungskräftig genug ist, besonders bei einer Konsole, die auch noch zu großen Teilen von Sony subventioniert werden muss. 

Selbst WENN im unwahrscheinlichen Fall Wii untergehen sollte, hätte Nintendo noch immer mit dem DS die Einnahmequelle Nummer 1 auf dem Markt. Sogar eine Halbierung der Wii Verkaufszahlen würde darin resultieren, dass das Gerät immerhin auf dem selben Niveau wie die Konkurrenz wäre, wenn diese entsprechend zulegen könnte, aufgrund der Faktoren, die seiner Meinung nach eintreffen werden.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 15.06.2007 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> so hier ein kleiner beitrag von gamefront :
> 
> Sega: 'Wii-Hype könnte bald abklingen'
> 
> ...




kann sein, muss aber nicht.
ich bin überzeugt davon, dass sich aus der wii- steuerung noch weitaus mehr rausholen lässt, als es momentan vielleicht den anschein hat.

bei der ersten generation von wii spielen wurde oftmals nur versucht krampfhaft die neuen möglichkeiten einem bekannten spielprinzip aufzudrücken- was in vielen fällen bekanntlich mehr schlecht als recht funktioniert hat; aber schon mit der nächsten softwaregeneration könnte sich das schlagartig ändern. 
erstaunlicherweise hat das scheinbar _ea_ als einer der ersten begriffen, deren kommende spiele (ua auch fifa) sehen sehr vielversprechend aus. 

und altmodisch ausgesehen haben wii spiele schon immer, wenn man als massstab 360 und ps3 heranzieht- das argument, dass das in zukunft kriegsentscheident sein könnte ist (für mich) keins mehr. 

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, dass da bei solchen aussagen auch ein wenig gekränkte eitelkeit hintersteckt, weil nintendo das zu schaffen scheint, woran sega selbst gescheitert ist.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*

...mag sein das sega etwas in alten wunden bohrt aber trotzdem ich glaube irgendwann wird auch der wii gamer (familienunterhaltungs gamer grösstenteils) merken das er doch etwas mehr wert auf die grafik legt und sieht das sich da wenig tut. denn egal wird es ihm nicht sein ....

dazu vergleicht er nur indirekt die wii mit der ps3 und xbox360. tatsache ist ,es ist die neuste nintendo konsole auf dem markt . also darf man auch gewissen fortschritt verlangen. denn immer nur die schlechtere optik auf das das revolutionäre steurungssystem schieben ist auch falsch. spiele sollen im gameplay und in der optik stark sein. und genau da scheitern im moment viele third party spiele wie  call of duty oder splinter cell DA. die ausrede der nintendogemeinde es komme nicht auf die optik an kann ich nicht mehr hören. ja wo sind denn die ach so tollen spiele mit der grossartigen steuerung die eine schöne aktuelle optik vergessen machen ? ich seh ausser zelda im moment relativ wenige... und zelda kann ich theoretisch auch auf dem cube zocken ......!?

ich bin kein nintendo hasser , überhaupt nicht aber ich glaube langfristig wird nintendo nicht mehr so gross auftrumpfen wie im moment. nicht zu vergessen ist das die wii die mit abstand billigste konsole ist !! das darf man nie vergessen ...und heute schaut der durchschnittszocker oftmals auch auf den preis ......

jede konsole hatt ihre schwächen und stärken ..man wird sehen wie es weiter geht


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 15.06.2007 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ja wo sind denn die ach so tollen spiele mit der grossartigen steuerung die eine schöne aktuelle optik vergessen machen ? ich seh ausser zelda im moment relativ wenige... und zelda kann ich theoretisch auch auf dem cube zocken ......!?


 Es darf daran erinnert werden, dass das Gerät in der EU gerade erst seit etwa 7 Monaten erhältlich ist. Viele Thrid-Party-Entwickler haben die Wii von Anfang an unterschätzt, und geloben Besserung. Ob dies eintreffen mag, ist eine andere Frage. Im ersten Jahr des XB360-Launches gab es eigentlich größtenteils auch nur Mist, erst langsam mausert sich das System zu wirklich global überzeugenden Plattform - für Hardcoregamer. Im Endeffekt wird es wohl so sein: Der harte Spielerkern wird die Wii eh nur wegen den Nintendospielen gekauft haben. Zelda, Lylat Wars, Smash Brothers, Metroid Prime, Mario, Kirby, Strikers und evtl. neue Nintendo-Marken. Casual-Gamer kaufen wegen den lustigen Zappelspielen und Minispielsammlungen. 

Ach so tolle Spiele mit der großartigen Steuerung sind: Wii Sports, Wario Ware, Wii Play. Dann kommen noch Guitar Hero 3, Wii Dance, Wii Health und Co. Warum glaubst du, verkaufen sich diese Konzepte gut? Eben nur weil sie funktionieren, die Steuerung gut bis sehr gut umsetzen können, und eben perfekt für die Zielgruppen der Gelegenheitsspieler angepasst sind. Erneut muss gesagt werden: Wii stand von Anfang an unter der Prämisse, eine "Jedermannskonsole" zu sein, was sie auch ist. Nintendo hat eingeräumt, dass man etwas stärker auf Hardcore-Gamer eingehen will. Vielleicht passiert dies, vielleicht auch nicht. Die Verkaufszahlen sprechen für sich. Das Ding ist erfolgreich. Für Hardcoregamer vll. schwer zu verstehen, aber tatsächlich Tatsache: Wii ist anders & erfolgreich, trotz schlechter Grafik und komischer Kinderspiele.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.06.2007 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Im ersten Jahr des XB360-Launches gab es eigentlich größtenteils auch nur Mist


Also Mist nun ganz sicher nicht. Es gab zwar wenige "Must-Have"-Titel, die einen in den nächsten Laden flitzen liesen, um eine Konsole zu kaufen, doch es gab sehr viele sehr solide Titel: Beispielsweise PGR 3, Condemned, DoA 4, Oblivion, GRAW, Table Tennis, Saints Row, TR Legend, Star Wars, Gears, zahlreiche Sporttitel und ganz nette Neuauflagen wie Burnout, um nur mal einige zu nennen.
Man kann sich ja über jeden Titel streiten, wie „gut“ er wirklich war / ist, aber der Anteil echter „Schrottspiele“ war doch sehr gering.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.06.2007 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 15.06.2007 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut, formulieren wir es um: Im ersten Jahr des XB360-Launches gab es eigentlich größtenteils auch nur profillose Software. Gerade am Anfang kann ich mich noch an die ulkigen Dinger wie Quake 4, Perfect Dark Zero, Most Wanted und anderen Abklatsch erinnern, der in den ersten Monaten eigentlich auch durchweg stark existierte. Wii hat atm imho die gleichen Kindheitsprobleme. Einzig Gears hätte ich als ersten wirklichen Blockbustertitel eingestuft, der kam aber auch deutlich später. Das war "damals" auch der Grund, warum ich die Box losgeworden bin. Die Spiele die da sind, waren zwar solide, teils geil (Gears), nur eben nicht wirklich begeisternd. Vielleicht kommt passend zu Alan Wake wieder eine Box ist Haus. Aber insgesamt ist mir das gesamte Lineup der XB360 noch zu profillos. Tischtennisspiele und GTA-Klone sind solide, nur brauche ich dafür nicht unbedingt die Konsole. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Iceman (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.06.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem DS hatte man beim Launch auch nur eine Lebenszeit von 2 Jahren vorausgesagt, eben wegen der grausigen Grafik im Vergleich zur PSP. Und nun? Trotz anfänglich geringem, sehr schlechtem, Lineup, wurde das Gerät zur aktuell erfolgreichsten Konsole, mit Absatzzahlen bei Soft- und Hardware, von denen andere Hersteller nur Träumen können.



Wobei ich die Situation nicht für ganz vergleichbar halte. Beim DS gab es nur die PSP als Konkurrenz und mit dieser hat Sony fast so viele Fehler gemacht wie mit der PS3. Dazu ist tolle Grafik bei portablen Geräten imo bei weitem nicht so wichtig wie bei stationären Konsolen und Nintendo hat im Handheldbereich ein praktisch absolutes Monopol gehabt. Dazu hatte der DS einen ähnlichen Novelty Faktor der aktuell wohl die Wii Verkaufszahlen beflügelt.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.06.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Imho wird sich Wii so entwickeln wie der DS. Sicherlich nicht so extrem bezogen auf die Verkaufszahlen, aber untergehen wird das Gerät imho nicht. Dafür spricht es einfach zu viele Kundenkreise an. Und das auf der ganzen Welt. Genau das macht die PS3 nicht. Sie spricht nur den harten Kern an, der leider aber nicht zahlungskräftig genug ist, besonders bei einer Konsole, die auch noch zu großen Teilen von Sony subventioniert werden muss.



Wobei der Wii, wenn er denn einen ähnlichen Weg wie der DS einschlägt, dann im Endeffekt wirklich als "Casual Konsole" Enden wird. Für mich als sogenannten "Hardcore Gamer" bietet der DS nämlich leider enttäuschend wenig, ich bereue nicht wirklich ihn gekauft zu haben, aber allzu viele Spiele besitze ich nicht und er liegt oftmals lange Zeiträume einfach in der Ecke bis wieder was interessantes kommt.

Wobei Nintendo mit der billig zu produzierenden Konsole und der Casualfreundlichkeit sicherlich nen klugen Schachzug gemacht haben. Casualgamer dürften zwar allgemein eher wenige Spiele kaufen, aber da Nintendo an den Konsolen bereits verdient trifft sie das nicht sonderlich. Es bleibt halt abzuwarten wie sich das Spieleangebot entwickelt, wenn hier die Hardcoregamer nicht ausreichend "gefüttert" werden, dann dürften viele irgendwann über den Verkauf der Konsole nachdenken.

Ich persönlich wäre ja erfreut darüber, wenn sich Nintendo zu einem Zusatzhardware/Spieleentwickler für eine andere Konsole wandeln würde, denn so einige Franchises von ihnen spiele ich schon gerne, aber nicht genug um die Investition in eine zusätzliche Konsole zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 15.06.2007 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wii hat atm imho die gleichen Kindheitsprobleme.


IMO hat Wii eher ein anderes Problem. Im Gegensatz zu einem Need for Speed auf der 360 ist EA (und auch andere Hersteller) auf Wii damit beschäftigt zu schauen, wie man bekannte Konzepte umsetzen kann. Ein Most Wanted war nicht wirklich ein „Must Have“ auf der Box. Aber bot zumindest solide Unterhaltung. Wenn ich mir dagegen die Umsetzung des aktuellen Teils auf Wii anschaue, dann ist es schon „grausamen“, was EA und andere Publisher da für husch-husch-Umsetzungen bringen. Die Steuerung ist einfach anders und braucht entsprechend viel Zeit / Fokussierung bei der Portierung. Sehe es bei Wii ein wenig wie der PSP, wo es viel zu viele Playstation 1/2-Umsetzungen gibt / gab. Auch da wurde einfach eine Gamepadsteuerung „übergestülpt“. 



> nur brauche ich dafür nicht unbedingt die Konsole.


Darum ist so etwas auch immer Ansichtssache. Ich brauch z.B. keine Mini/Partyspiele oder schlechte Wii-Ports.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.06.2007 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 15.06.2007 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, diese Sturheit einiger Globalplayer ist das wohl der negativste Faktor. Man kann eben nicht in bekannter Manier ein NFS so auf die Wii bringen, wie es vielleicht auf der PS3 oder XB360 gewesen ist. Da fehlt eben die Fähigkeit, die Software entsprechend anzupassen. Aber EA will ja alles besser machen, besonders bei Fifa08. Ich bin gespannt.





> Sehe es bei Wii ein wenig wie der PSP, wo es viel zu viele Playstation 1/2-Umsetzungen gibt / gab. Auch da wurde einfach eine Gamepadsteuerung „übergestülpt“.


Wobei da noch die Wii das Glück hat, und zumindest wenige Hersteller und eben Nintendo selbst entsprechende, gut angepasste, Software veröffentlichen. Auf der PSP ist dies wirklich eine Seltenheit, besonders da sich auch Sony kaum um das Lineup zu kümmern scheint. Aber allgemein sind wir uns wohl einig, dass bei der Wii primär die Gabe oder der Wille zur Plattformoptimierung von EA und Ubi fehlt. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die wirklich ihre Versprechen einlösen, und sich bessern.  





> > nur brauche ich dafür nicht unbedingt die Konsole.
> 
> 
> Darum ist so etwas auch immer Ansichtssache. Ich brauch z.B. keine Mini/Partyspiele oder schlechte Wii-Ports.


Darum gibt es ja zum Glück 3 Konsolen (bald wohl nur noch 2   ), die entsprechend viel für den passenden Geschmack anbieten. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*

So, ich versuch mal die Posts aufzuarbeiten 

@Rumble: Warten wir lieber mal ab wann es bei der PS3 wieder "in" ist 

Allerdings ist Forza ein blödes Beispiel: realistische Rennspiele spielt man mit einem guten Force-Feedback-Lenkrad und diskutiert nicht welches Pad besser ist  ^^

Sinnlos sind auch die Bewegungs-Sensoren nicht wirklich, bei der Folklore-Demo finde ich ich dieses Seelen-Heranziehen mit dem Pad wirklich sehr fließend.

Verkaufszahlen der PS3 sind wirklich schwach, aber ewig so bleiben wird das wohl nicht. Richtig ändern können wohl aber nur die wichtigen Exklusivtitel etwas. Richtige Vergleiche wird man wohl erst in 1-2 Jahren machen können, wenn man bedenkt, dass in diesem Zeitraum u.a. MGS4 und FFXIII auf dem Markt sein werden.

Der Preis der PS3 gekoppelt mit einem Spieleangebot, von dem man auf der 360 vergleichbares bekommt, ist eben ein Knackpunkt.
Der Markt, der die PS3 wirklich als ganzes schätzen kann, ist (im Moment?) einfach zu klein (also Blu-Ray-Player, DVD-Upscaling, einfach die ganze verdammte eingebaute Hardware kombiniert mit geringer Fehlerrate, die Lautstärke usw.).


----------



## HanFred (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.06.2007 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist Forza ein blödes Beispiel: realistische Rennspiele spielt man mit einem guten Force-Feedback-Lenkrad und diskutiert nicht welches Pad besser ist  ^^


wenn man vielleicht einmal jedes jahr oder nur einmal alle zwei jahre ein rennspiel kauft, ist ein lenkrad hingegen hinausgeworfenes geld.



> Sinnlos sind auch die Bewegungs-Sensoren nicht wirklich, bei der Folklore-Demo finde ich ich dieses Seelen-Heranziehen mit dem Pad wirklich sehr fließend.


entweder funktionieren sie allerdings nicht besonders gut, oder die controller sind anfällig wie sau. (erfahrungswerte, kann aber nicht beurteilen, welche option zutrifft).



> Der Preis der PS3 gekoppelt mit einem Spieleangebot, von dem man auf der 360 vergleichbares bekommt, ist eben ein Knackpunkt.


ich verstehe dich sicherlich falsch, wenn ich denke, dass du hier behauptest, die spielepalette sei vergleichbar, oder?


----------



## Iceman (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.06.2007 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings ist Forza ein blödes Beispiel: realistische Rennspiele spielt man mit einem guten Force-Feedback-Lenkrad und diskutiert nicht welches Pad besser ist  ^^



Das schöne an Forza ist ja, dass man den Realismusgrad stark nach den eigenen Vorlieben einstellen kann. Ich bin kein Fan von extrem realistischen Spielen, aber es macht auch mit Gamepad viel Spaß.

Und welches Pad besser ist ist eigentlich relativ eindeutig, was klassische Pads angeht hab ich noch keine Umfrage gesehen wo das Xbox 360 Pad nicht einen riesigen Vorsprung hatte. Persönlich muss ich auch sagen, dass ich von der Ergonomie her noch kein besseres Gamepad in der Hand hatte als das 360er Teil.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.06.2007 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufszahlen der PS3 sind wirklich schwach, aber ewig so bleiben wird das wohl nicht. Richtig ändern können wohl aber nur die wichtigen Exklusivtitel etwas. Richtige Vergleiche wird man wohl erst in 1-2 Jahren machen können, wenn man bedenkt, dass in diesem Zeitraum u.a. MGS4 und FFXIII auf dem Markt sein werden.



Nur hilft das Sony nicht. Spiele die in 2 Jahren herauskommen müssen jetzt schon in Produktion sein. Und welcher 3rd Party Entwickler würde momentan ein PS3 Exklusivtitel anfangen wenn er nicht von Sony dafür fürstlich entlohnt wird? Es wird imo darauf hinauslaufen, dass die PS3, ausser den Sony Eigenentwicklungen und ein paar "gekauften" Exklusivtiteln praktisch nur Titel haben wird die auch auf der 360 erschienen sind und da werden viele sicherlich nicht unbedingt ne PS3 haben müssen.

Und ohne eine baldige Preisreduzierung bezweifle ich, dass sich die Verkaufszahlen in naher Zukunft deutlich verbessern werden.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen Mai*



			
				HanFred am 15.06.2007 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> > Der Preis der PS3 gekoppelt mit einem Spieleangebot, von dem man auf der 360 vergleichbares bekommt, ist eben ein Knackpunkt.
> 
> 
> ich verstehe dich sicherlich falsch, wenn ich denke, dass du hier behauptest, die spielepalette sei vergleichbar, oder?



Ja, das hast du falsch gelesen.
Man kann im Moment auf der 360 vergleichbare Titel spielen (sowohl vom Genre als auch von der Grafik) und ist als 360-Besitzer nicht gerade gezwungen sich eine PS3 zu kaufen.

Offensichtlich sind da natürlich die Portierungen (Oblivion etc.), aber auch MotorStorm und Resistance gehören nun nicht wirklich zu Genren, die auf der 360 Mangelware sind. (Ich zocke die beiden Titel wegen den Online-MP, gerade Resistance, aber immer noch und in bestimmten Gameplay-Bereichen heben sie sich erfreulicherweise von der Masse ab).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Juni 2007)

*PS News*



> DevStation 07: Sony spricht über PlayStation Home
> 
> 16.06.07 - Sony hat auf der 'DevStation 07 Conference' in London über PlayStation Home Click Picture gesprochen.
> 
> ...




Gamefront.de

Das Original gibt es hier: http://www.developmag.com/news/27599/Sonys-open-Home
mit weiteren erheiternden AUssagen:


> But what’s really encouraging us is the activity in the PlayStation Store.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: The Darkness*



			
				Bonkic am 12.06.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 12.06.2007 09:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Leider kommt es jetzt erst am 12.7.07 :/
neuer Trailer
The Darkness - Darklings Gameplay HD
The Darkness - Bloody Executions Gameplay HD
Ich heiße solche Gewalttaten ja nicht gut   , aber es sieht sehr nach Spaß aus 
An der USK ist das Spiel imo schon durch, nur eben stark entschärft, also bloß nicht das Spiel im deutschen Handel kaufen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Juni 2007)

*Tomb Raider kommt offiziell auf die 360*

als Downloadversion (zumindest für 2007):


> Tomb Raider Anniversary offiziell als Download angekündigt
> 
> 18.06.07 - Microsoft und SCi Entertainment geben bekannt, dass man Tomb Raider Anniversary über Xbox Live anbieten wird.
> 
> ...


Gamefront.de


----------



## Blue_Ace (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Tomb Raider kommt offiziell auf die 360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.06.2007 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> als Downloadversion (zumindest für 2007):
> 
> 
> > Tomb Raider Anniversary offiziell als Download angekündigt
> ...



Tja, die Zukunft des Onlinevertriebs auf der Xbox 360  hat somit begonnen. Take 2 will ab nächstes Jahr wie schon mehrmals gesagt exklusive Episoden veröffentlichen. Derzeit sind 2 geplant, die erste soll bereits März 2008 herauskommen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Juni 2007)

*EU-Termine von Ubi Soft*



> 07.09.07 - Dark Messiah of Might & Magic: Elements (Xbox 360)
> 21.09.07 - Brothers in Arms: Double Time (Wii)
> 19.10.07 - Naruto: Rise of a Ninja (Xbox 360)
> 09.11.07 - Assassin’s Creed (Xbox 360, PS3)
> ...


Gamefront.de


Verdammt wird das ein teures Jahr.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: EU-Termine von Ubi Soft*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.06.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> > 07.09.07 - Dark Messiah of Might & Magic: Elements (Xbox 360)
> > 21.09.07 - Brothers in Arms: Double Time (Wii)
> > 19.10.07 - Naruto: Rise of a Ninja (Xbox 360)
> > 09.11.07 - Assassin’s Creed (Xbox 360, PS3)
> ...


Da bin ich irgendwie doch froh, die Box nicht mehr zu haben. *g*
Von Thrid-Party-Codern steht bislang nur Brothers in Arms: Double Time auf meiner "Would be nice to have"-Liste, allerdings versehen mit einem sehr dicken Fragezeichen. Bin gespannt was Ubi da wieder verzapft hat...wobei ja die DS-Version von Brothers in Arms erstaunlich gut ist, wenn auch anders als das "echte" Spiel.

...Dafür kommt da umso mehr von Nintendo selbst...Metroid Prime 3...Smash Brothers Brawl...Super Mario Galaxy...Paper Mario...Zelda DS...

Für den PC evtl. noch Kyle & Lynch, Stranglehold, World in Conflict...

Dann muss man noch gucken, was aus Spielen wie Bioshock, Quark Wars oder Crysis wird...mäh...    

Da muss die Pussy aber lange miauen, bis das Geld zusammen ist. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: EU-Termine von Ubi Soft*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.06.2007 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt wird das ein teures Jahr.




Ich HASSE es, wenn alle Spiele noch in den letzten 1-3 Monaten vor Weihnachten gesteckt werden.

Sollte es dieses Jahr zuviel werden, muss ich wohl welche erst im Sommer 2008 nachkaufen. Weniger wegen dem Geld, aber von der (kostbaren) Zeit die ich in ein gutes Spiel investieren möchte.


Diese Releasetermin-Liste ist imo noch nicht 100% sicher. Z.B. Macht die eine Woche Zeitexklusivität (  )der Haze-PS3-Version keinen Sinn.


Diesen Sommer kommt wohl nur The Darkness (die PS3-Version wurde auf Juli verschoben, zumindest laut den Händlern, 2k sagt nix) und Lair ins Haus (wenn die Europa-Version auch im Sommer erscheint).

Vielleicht greife ich auch auf US-Importe zurück, damit sich das nicht im Herbst anhäuft (z.B. die Strangehold CE).


Mit Assassin's Creed hatte ich früher eigentlich mit Sommer 2007 gerechnet, schade  (btw auch mit Heavenly Sword, aber das ist ja von Sony)
Haze könnte wegen dem Novembertermin nun für mich als Kauf weggefallen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: EU-Termine von Ubi Soft*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.06.2007 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Releasetermin-Liste ist imo noch nicht 100% sicher. Z.B. Macht die eine Woche Zeitexklusivität (  )der Haze-PS3-Version keinen Sinn.






> Update: A spokesperson for Ubisoft has told Eurogamer this morning that yesterday's release schedule was incorrect. Haze is still to be confirmed for PC and Xbox 360, apparently, so the 30th November date now slips into the realms of TBA. The exclusive PS3 date remains the same.




Mir wärs aber lieber gewesen, wenn der PS3 Termin in den August vorgezogen wäre ^^




Btw: Die Warhawk Beta ist nice, Anleitungen um sie zu bekommen gibts aber nicht an dieser Stelle. Kann jeder selber googlen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. Juni 2007)

*Contra 4 kommt*



> KONAMI ANNOUNCES CONTRA 4 FOR NINTENDO DS
> 
> Explosive Action Series Celebrates 20th Anniversary with Unique Dual Screen Presentation, New Gameplay Elements and Cooperative Multiplayer Mayhem
> 
> ...


    Sidescroller-Action 4tw. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: The Darkness*

Schlechte Nachrichten:



> Wie wir soeben erfahren haben, wird Take 2 in Deutschland die ungeschnittene Fassung von The Darkness nicht einmal an den Fachhandel ausliefern. Ergo, wird die ungeschnittene Fassung nur im umliegenden Ausland - unter anderem auch bei uns - erhältlich sein.
> Finster, finster, gar nichts kann man sehen ab € 59,99


(gameware.at)

Also alle Händler, die nicht wirklich im Ausland sind, bieten nur noch die geschnittene USK18-Version an.
Z.B. Auch Okaysoft bei denen ich eben bestellen wollte 


Dann soll sich die PS3-Version in Europa nun auch noch verschieben (man hört widersprüchliches, 360-Version ist nämlich scheinbar nicht betroffen) auf den 12.7 bzw. 20.7.

Ich werd wohl das Spiel von nem Händler aus Kanada importieren, da hatte ich auch damals meinen MC-Adapter gekauft. Dauerte auch nicht mal sehr lange, zumal The Darkness dort schon am 25.6. erscheint.



Zur CUT-Version:
Scheinbar sind alle Moves drin, aber eben ohne Blut/Gore.
Z.B. kennt ihr sicher die Szene in einem der Trailer, in der die losgelöste "Schlange" dem Gegner quasi das halbe Gesicht/Kopf abbeißt. In der deutschen Version gibts dann nicht einen Tropfen Blut, vom halben Gesicht ganz zu schweigen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: The Darkness*

Schon heftig, was Take 2 da macht. Mal schauen, wo ich dann bestellen werde. Vielleicht bei Amazon.co.uk


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: The Darkness*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.06.2007 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon heftig, was Take 2 da macht.



Zumal ich nicht den Sinn/Zweck verstehe?

Welche Nachteile entstehen denn sonst für Take2?!

Spiele aus dem Ausland sind prinzipiell indiziert und bei GTA SA hat sich doch auch keiner beschwert, dass der Fachhandel es (online) verkauft?

Von dem Hohn ganz zu schweigen: Mal wieder eine geschnittene USK18 Version und für die ungeschnittene Version wird ein... nah? ab18-Nachweis benötigt 

Bzw. kann sich jeder mit KK das Spiel ohne Altersnachweis aus dem Ausland bestellen (und Prepaid-KK gibts in Deutschland ab 14/16!).


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Contra 4 kommt*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.06.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Sidescroller-Action 4tw. *g*



sehr geil.
wenns vom schwierigkeitsgrad vergleichbar mit contra 3 ist, dann muss nintendo die hardware produktion noch weiter nach oben schrauben.
denn so mancher ds wird dann den direkten weg an die wand und/ oder aus dem fenster finden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Juni 2007)

*Softwarezahlen Japan*

Es gibt Software-Zahlen für den 11 bis 17.06 aus Japan


```
1. DS Observation Training	NDS	63.439
2. Trusty Bell ~Chopin's Dream	360	49.334
3. Ninja Gaiden Sigma		PS3	46.307
4. Wii Sports			Wii	34.223
5. More Brain Age		NDS	24.901
6. Wii Play			Wii	22.161
7. New Super Mario Bros.	NDS	19.297
8. Ouendan 2			NDS	16.879
9. More English Training	NDS	15.855
10. Brain Age			NDS	15.405
```
11. [NDS] Prof. Layton and the Mysterious Village
12. [PS2] Hisshou Pachinko Vol. 10: CR Neon Geneses Evangelion
13. [NDS] Mario Kart DS
14. [PS3] Call of Duty 3 NEU
15. [NDS] Momotarou Dentetsu DS: Tokyo & Japan
16. [NDS] Animal Crossing Wild World
17. [NDS] Yoshi's Island DS
18. [NDS] English Training
19. [WII] Super Paper Mario
20. [NDS] Common Knowledge Training
21. [NDS] Kanji Brain Test 2M
22. [PSP] Dragon Ball Z: Shin Budokai - Another Road
23. [PSP] Final Fantasy II
24. [PSP] Final Fantasy Tactics: The Lion War
25. [WII] Big Brain Academy: Wii Degree
26. [NDS] Phoenix Wright 4
27. [NDS] Kekkaishi: Tale of the Raven Forest
28. [WII] Harvest Moon: Tree of Peace
29. [NDS] Kurikin: Nano Island Story
30. [NDS] Pokémon Diamond

consolewars.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Juni 2007)

*EU-Termin*

Ace Combat 6 und Eternal Sonata kommen im Herbst nach Europa.



> ATARI TO BRING 'ACE COMBAT 6: FIRES OF LIBERATION' AND 'ETERNAL SONATA' TO PAL TERRITORIES
> 
> - Atari Secures Deal with NAMCO BANDAI Games to Distribute Highly Anticipated Xbox 360 Titles in Europe and Other PAL Regions -
> 
> ...


consolewars.de

Langsam wird es ein wenig viel fürs Jahresende.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Juni 2007)

*PS 3 Spiele*



> June 21 (Bloomberg) -- Sony Corp., whose PlayStation 3 game console is losing market share to Nintendo Co.'s Wii, plans to more than double its software lineup to above 200 titles worldwide this fiscal year to bolster sales.
> 
> The PlayStation 3 will also have 180 games available for download by March 2008, Chief Executive Officer Howard Stringer said at the company's annual shareholder meeting in Tokyo today, confirming a report in the Nikkei newspaper. Sony now has 60 titles and 50 downloadable games, the newspaper said.


http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aELHRUQQSIkg

Glaube ich nicht wirklich dran und wie kommt Sony aktuell auf 50 Downloadspielchen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Juni 2007)

*Neue Details zu Devil May Cry 4*



> 21.06.07 - GameInformer hat neue Infos zu Devil May Cry 4 (PS3, Xbox 360) von Capcom veröffentlicht.
> 
> - Dante ist kein freischaltbarer Charakter, sondern in die Geschichte eingebunden und darin auch spielbar.
> 
> ...


gamefront.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Juni 2007)

*Hardwarezahlen Japan*

Hardwarezahlen Japan vom 11.06 bis 17.06

```
1. NDS	118,684	117,228
2. WII	65,521	64,529
3. PSP	33,359	24,711
4. PS2	11,974	11,097
5. PS3	9,481	8,776
6. 360	7,583	2,533
7. GBA	867	799
8. NGC	223	167
```

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=165276

Erstaunlich. Die 360 hat durch Eternal Sonata / Trusty Bell  einen kleinen, kurzzeitigen Sprung von 2,5 auf 7,5 gemacht und bei der PS 3 hat sich trotz Sigma kaum was geändert? :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Juni 2007)

*Virtua Fighter 5 - Unterschiede zur PS3 Version*



> # Bei Virtua Fighter 5 handelt es sich um einen Port der PS3 Version.
> # Die Aliasing Probleme der PS3 Version wurden ausgebügelt. Es gibt keine zackigen flimmernden Linien mehr.
> # Es gibt bessere Effekte für die Umgebung wie z.B. morgendlicher Nebel der durch die Arena zieht. Das ganze soll sehr weich laufen und die Hintergründe sind sauber und farbenprächtig.
> # Das Spiel unterstützt auch die Analogsteuerung.
> ...


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=6885


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2007)

*PSP wird auf Normalgeschwindigkeit "getuned"....*



> Es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten im Lande der PSP: Shacknews zufolge soll die neueste Originalfirmware laut einem SCE-Sprecher tatsächlich die vollen Kapazitäten der CPU (nämlich 333 MHz) ausschöpfen können. Entgegen Gerüchten heißt dies aber nicht, dass alle bislang am Markt erschienenen Titel einen Boost in Sachen Ladegeschwindigkeit oder Framerate bekämen, sondern lediglich dass zukünftig erscheinende PSP-Games davon profitieren würden.



_gamers.at_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Virtua Fighter 5 - Unterschiede zur PS3 Version*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.06.2007 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> > # Bei Virtua Fighter 5 handelt es sich um einen Port der PS3 Version.
> > # Die Aliasing Probleme der PS3 Version wurden ausgebügelt. Es gibt keine zackigen flimmernden Linien mehr.
> > # Es gibt bessere Effekte für die Umgebung wie z.B. morgendlicher Nebel der durch die Arena zieht. Das ganze soll sehr weich laufen und die Hintergründe sind sauber und farbenprächtig.
> > # Das Spiel unterstützt auch die Analogsteuerung.
> ...



Findest du das denn verwunderlich, dass die später erscheinende 360-Version technisch ausgereifter ist? Zumal wie es beschrieben wird, nur (besseres) AA und ein paar zusätzliche Effekte in den Arealen sind.

Mich würde da eher interessieren, ob das Spiel auch auf der 360 noch nativ in 1080p ist.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Virtua Fighter 5 - Unterschiede zur PS3 Version*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.06.2007 02:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Findest du das denn verwunderlich, dass die später erscheinende 360-Version technisch ausgereifter ist?


Nein, aber es ist schon ein wenig erstaunlich, dass bei Multi-Games die PS 3 fast immer schlecht abschneidet. Egal ob es nun ein Port Xbox -> PS oder PS -> Xbox ist. Und sollte es wirklich so kommen, dass es auf der MS-Konsole auch noch einen Online-MP gibt...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Virtua Fighter 5 - Unterschiede zur PS3 Version*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.06.2007 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 23.06.2007 02:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anders herum ist es mit mehr verfügbarer  Zeit doch genauso (wenn sich Mühe mit der Portierung gegeben wurde).

z.B. Ridge Racer und Oblivion.

Wäre es jetzt gleichzeitig erschienen, würde ich dir schon zustimmen, da wir ja nun aus der Starttitel-Port-Problem-Phase heraus kommen sollten.

Und wie gesagt, wenn VF5 von 1080p auf 720p heruntergeschraubt wurde, sollte man auch einiges an Performance für ein paar Effekte mehr haben 


Edit: Ein richtiger PS3-Port ist VF5 doch auch nicht oder? Eher war die PS3 die lead-Plattform in der Entwicklung.


----------



## Iceman (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Virtua Fighter 5 - Unterschiede zur PS3 Version*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.06.2007 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie gesagt, wenn VF5 von 1080p auf 720p heruntergeschraubt wurde, sollte man auch einiges an Performance für ein paar Effekte mehr haben



Weiß zwar auch nichts genaues darüber, aber da Virtua Tennis 3 auf der Box auch bereits in 1080p lief gehe ich davon aus, dass VF5 dies ebenfalls tun wird.


----------



## Blue_Ace (23. Juni 2007)

*Keine Uncut Version von The Darkness in Deutschland*

Wie ich soeben auf gamezone.de gelesen habe gibt es in Deutschland nur die geschnittene Version. Sie beinhaltet alles außer:

_Von den 24 Darklingen bzw. Arten des Tötens sind 4 entfernt wurden. 

Das Rausreissen des Herzens, welches mit den Tentakeln dargestellt wird (Filmsequenz nicht spielend), ist durch Aufsaugen der Seele (gelbgrüner Nebel) ersetzt worden. 

Die Symbole sind entfernt worden. (Nazi-Symbole)

Blut und alles was wichtig ist, ist weiterhin enthalten und nicht gekürzt. 

Ansonsten sind keine Veränderungen bekannt_.

*Der Verkauf oder Besitz der Uncut Version von The Darkness ist wegen der Nazi-Problematik in Spielen nicht erlaubt und Strafbar!!*

http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=53637


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Keine Uncut Version von The Darkness in Deutschland*



			
				Blue_Ace am 23.06.2007 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Blut und alles was wichtig ist, ist weiterhin enthalten und nicht gekürzt.


das wage ich stark zu bezweifeln, zumal "was wichtig ist" auch gore ist und der ist nun mal gekürzt (Herz raus etc.)



> Der Verkauf oder Besitz der Uncut Version von The Darkness ist wegen der Nazi-Problematik in Spielen nicht erlaubt und Strafbar!!



Der Besitz von The Darkness ist imo genauso wenig strafbar wie der Besitz von Manhunt.
Es ist nur einfach weg, wenn z.B. der Zoll es bei der Einfuhr finden würde (und es auf einer entsprechenden Liste steht).


----------



## Iceman (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Keine Uncut Version von The Darkness in Deutschland*



			
				Blue_Ace am 23.06.2007 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> *Der Verkauf oder Besitz der Uncut Version von The Darkness ist wegen der Nazi-Problematik in Spielen nicht erlaubt und Strafbar!!*
> 
> http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=53637



Das ist Schwachsinn. Der Besitz eines Spieles mit Nazi Symbol ist nicht strafbar, lediglich das Verbreiten, dementsprechend dürfen Spiele mit dieser Symbolik nicht von Händlern in Deutschland verkauft werden.

Solange man das Spiel nicht öffentlich vorführt kann man da nicht belangt werden sobald man es bekommen hat. Wäre ja auch noch lächerlicher...

Wird Zeit, dass Spiele endlich auch als Kunst angesehen werden damit dieser lächerliche Aufstand um Symbole die sowieso jede Sau kennt endlich verschwindet.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Keine Uncut Version von The Darkness in Deutschland*

Die ersten 25 Minuten von "The Darkness"
http://www.gametrailers.com/umwatcher.php?id=75935


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Keine Uncut Version von The Darkness in Deutschland*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.06.2007 08:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ersten 25 Minuten von "The Darkness"
> http://www.gametrailers.com/umwatcher.php?id=75935



Das guck ich mir nicht an 


hier ist zu sehen wie der MP abläuft:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/20869.html?type=flv
halt ne nette Zugabe, imo zockt man aber eh lieber die darauf ausgelegten Egoshooter online. Hätte man sich also auch sparen können, heutige Tester verlangen aber meist einen MP für einen besseren Gesamteindruck.


Ein lustiges IGN-Review:
Nur 8,0 für die Grafik (insgesamt 8,5) weil: "It looks state-of-the art, but not quite as gory as you might imagine - apart from the heart-devouring, that is."
Also abgesehen davon, dass es zwar kein Splatter-Spiel ist aber imo dennoch ordentlich fiese Dinge enthält: was hat das mit der Grafik zu tun?  
Stelle mir auch gerade vor, wie in einem deutschen Magazin noch mehr Gore für ein Spiel verlangt wird


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Juni 2007)

*Konamispiele für die Xbox 360*



> Konami untersucht PS3-Spiele für Xbox 360
> 
> 25.06.07 - Konami untersucht, welche PS3-Spiele man evtl. auch auf der Xbox 360 veröffentlichen könnte. Das schreibt die Nihon Keizai Shimbun in ihrer heutigen Morgenausgabe. Titel nennt die Zeitung nicht.


Gamefront.de

Die Spekulationsrunde 748 ist somit eröffnet.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2007)

*360 Elite kommt nach Europa*



> Die Xbox 360 Elite wird in Europa voraussichtlich am 24. August zum Preis von 449,95 EUR erscheinen.
> 
> Der Lieferumfang besteht dabei aus:
> 
> ...



_consolewars_

irgendwie kapier ich immer noch nicht ganz, was sich microsoft bei der ganzen geschichte gedacht hat. 

stimmt der preis von 449 €, müssten die beiden anderen versionen im preis gesenkt werden, oder die premium wird komplett ersetzt.

zum (angeblichen) preis der hdd sag ich mal gar nix....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: 360 Elite kommt nach Europa*

Der Preis der HD ist unverschämt. Aber vielleicht bedeutet es ja zumindest, dass der Video-Marktplatz dann auch in Europa startet.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (26. Juni 2007)

*the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.06.2007 08:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Preis der HD ist unverschämt. Aber vielleicht bedeutet es ja zumindest, dass der Video-Marktplatz dann auch in Europa startet.




179 euro!!!! auch für ne extrene HD ist das wucher total. ich finde das wahnsinnig  microsoft ist manchmal echt komisch .. 


andere frage. weiss jemadn den grund für die verschiebung von darkness auf der ps3 ?? war das eine 360 entwicklung und jetzt dauert die portation länger ?? oder ist da nich geld geflossen von seiten microsoft ?? alles nru spekulation wer weiss mehr ......


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 26.06.2007 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> andere frage. weiss jemadn den grund für die verschiebung von darkness auf der ps3 ?? war das eine 360 entwicklung und jetzt dauert die portation länger ?? oder ist da nich geld geflossen von seiten microsoft ?? alles nru spekulation wer weiss mehr ......




Bösartigkeit kann man wohl ausschließen, da die US-PS3 Version nicht betroffen ist. Genauso kann es nicht an der PS3 liegen.


es gibt da wohl nur die Möglichkeit, dass schlicht die Zeit für PAL-Anpassungen/Lokalisierungen etc. nicht für beide Versionen gereicht hat.
(Sie mussten ja schon Leute vom Demo-Team abziehen, daher kommt dies auch 2 Wochen später).

Dafür würde imo sprechen, dass die deutsche USK-Version scheinbar noch ein paar Tage später kommt - und zwar auch auf der 360.

Viel interessanter finde ich die Tatsache, dass der deutsche Fachhandel nun doch die uncut-Versionen von The Darkness anbieten darf (letzte Woche wurde behauptet, man dürfe es wegen Nazisymbolen nicht mehr).
CHAOS 


@HDD:
Der Preis ist in Relation doch noch fair? Die 20gb (effektiv sind es ja 13gb wie die 360-Besitzer wissen) gehen doch für 100€ weg :>
Nein, natürlich ist das unverschämt. Es wird schlicht das Hardwaremonopol ausgenutzt.
Meine 160GB 2,5" SATA von Samsung, die ich in die PS3 eingebaut habe, kostete 90€ (und war nicht mal der billigste Händler/Festplatte).




> irgendwie kapier ich immer noch nicht ganz, was sich microsoft bei der ganzen geschichte gedacht hat.


Na, es soll halt mit der PS3 in Sachen Ausstattung gleichziehen. Gerade HDMI ist für die wachsende Zahl an HDTV-Besitzern wichtig (nicht weil es besser aussehen würde als DVI, sondern weil einfacher und über HDMI werden die flags übertragen. Am Beispiel der PS3 keinerlei Einschränkungen sondern sogar Boni wie voller RGB-Farbraum usw.).

Ob das gelingt ist ne andere Frage... 
Selbst vom Preis ist das kein Schritt für das Wohl des Kunden.
450€ + Wlan-Adapter + HD-Laufwerk (zumal es ja nicht rosig für HD-DVD aussieht) = ....


----------



## Blue_Ace (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 26.06.2007 08:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 26.06.2007 08:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die internationale Version soll es bereits oder wird es am 29.6. geben. Deutschland bekommt eine eigene (geschnittene) Version wegen der vorhandenen Nazisymbole im Spiel.


----------



## HanFred (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				Blue_Ace am 26.06.2007 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Die internationale Version soll es bereits oder wird es am 29.6. geben. Deutschland bekommt eine eigene (geschnittene) Version wegen der vorhandenen Nazisymbole im Spiel.


Amazon UK meint was anderes.
was stimmt denn nun?
http://amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000FJ3P0S


----------



## McDrake (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				HanFred am 26.06.2007 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 26.06.2007 09:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor allem:
Wäre dann die 360er-Version, die ja am 29.6. kommt mit Hakenkreuzen?
o.O
Diese Argumentation greift doch irgendwie nicht ganz, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*

Es ist so:



> (Original von Marc@Spielegrotte)
> Da wir sehr viele Anfragen bezüglich The Darkness erhalten, haben wir
> hier eine kurze Sammlung aller Infos:
> 
> ...




US-Version PS3+360: gestern Erschienen (mit Hakenkreuze, nicht in Deutschland bestellbar)
PAL PS3: 12.7. (ohne Hakenkreuze)
PAL 360: 29.6. (mit Hakenkreuze, nicht in Deutschland bestellbar)
USK PS3+360: 12.7 (ohne Hakenkreuze und Geschnitten)

Das einzige was mich wundert ist der 12.7., weil auch noch ein 20.7. herum geistert


----------



## HanFred (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.06.2007 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> und hat in der Uncut Version die Hakenkreuze entfernen
> lassen,


na toll, jetzt gibt's also keine PS3-version mit hakenkreuzen? nicht einmal die UK?
dann will ich die überhaupt nicht. originalzustand oder kein kauf.
die US wird ja wohl nicht laufen in einer euro-konsole, oder ist das bei Sony egal?


----------



## McDrake (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.06.2007 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist so:
> ...


Danke!


----------



## HanFred (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				McDrake am 26.06.2007 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 26.06.2007 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jep, danke für die info.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				HanFred am 26.06.2007 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 26.06.2007 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also auf die Hakenkreuze hätte ich verzichten könnten.
Im Spiel gibt es  vielleicht auch gar keine, sondern nur in den Comics die als Bonus mit drauf sind.
Siehe z.B. http://test.schnittberichte.com/schnittbericht.php?ID=3212

Denn dafür kommt man "leichter" an die Uncut (im Bezug auf Gore) heran, als bei der 360-Version, die okaysoft usw. nicht mehr anbieten.


Allerdings hab ich jetzt wegen dem Hin und her und vor allem wegen dem verschobenen Termin die US-PS3-Version in Kanada bestellt (die PS3 bzw. alle bisherigen Spiele sind Region-Free).
Komplett uncut und wenn es um den Zoll herum kommt für 47€ inkl. Versand.


Aber siehe meinen Edit oben, so ganz koscher finde ich das ganze immer noch nicht ^^


----------



## McDrake (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.06.2007 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> US-Version PS3+360: gestern Erschienen (mit Hakenkreuze, nicht in Deutschland bestellbar)
> PAL PS3: 12.7. (ohne Hakenkreuze)
> PAL 360: 29.6. (mit Hakenkreuze, nicht in Deutschland bestellbar)
> USK PS3+360: 12.7 (ohne Hakenkreuze und Geschnitten)


Da hoffen wir mal, dass hier (Schweiz) die ununcut-Version vertrieben wird.
Naja. Obwohl es ja nicht soo einen Unterschied macht, ob jetzt da das Hakenkreuz oder eine leicht abgeänderte Version davon im Spiel auftaucht.


----------



## HanFred (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.06.2007 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn dafür kommt man "leichter" an die Uncut (im Bezug auf Gore) heran, als bei der 360-Version, die okaysoft usw. nicht mehr anbieten.


was mir als schweizer aber egal sein kann, was will ich mit Okaysoft.

@McDrake: ich glaube nicht, dass es eine extrawurst geben wird. oder wieso gibt's dann in der UK auch keine hakenkreuze?


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				McDrake am 26.06.2007 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 26.06.2007 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich wollte grad anfügen in nem amazon us shop sollte man das spiel bestellen können. ps3 version ista ja region free ! danke sony für diese offenbahrung   auf meiner 360 kann ich davon nur träumen !!  bisher hat jedes us game den weg zu mir gefunden. nur hab ich noch keine ps3 und werds uk zocken auf der 360 ..naja soweit egal ....


ich finde diese ganze sache wieder so lächerlich wie bei manhunt 2 ..meine fresse da kriegt man die kriese .....


----------



## McDrake (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				HanFred am 26.06.2007 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> @McDrake: ich glaube nicht, dass es eine extrawurst geben wird. oder wieso gibt's dann in der UK auch keine hakenkreuze?


Warum nicht?

Bei der GTA-Reihe gabs extra-Versionen für Österreich und die Schweiz.
Wenn das Game schon fertig und Multilingual ist, könnten sie das Spiel locker einfach rauslassen und einen Monat früher Geld verdienen.

Ausserdem würde sich auch einige Deutsche im Ausland das Spiel holen.
Was wir God of War an Deutsche verkauft haben.. wahnsinn.
Da kam einer und hat immer gleich das ganze "Face" gekauft (7 Stück).


----------



## HanFred (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 26.06.2007 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ps3 version ista ja region free !


ist es jetzt tatsächlich so gekommen?
super, dafür nehme ich das porto dann in kauf. merci für die info!


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				HanFred am 26.06.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 26.06.2007 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja solidus hats ja auch us bestellt siehe ein voriges post !! aber bidde


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.06.2007 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn dafür kommt man "leichter" an die Uncut (im Bezug auf Gore) heran, als bei der 360-Version, die okaysoft usw. nicht mehr anbieten.


Hä? Ein Klick bei Gameware, Amazon, CD-WOW, etc. und man hat die Originalversion.


----------



## HanFred (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				McDrake am 26.06.2007 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der GTA-Reihe gabs extra-Versionen für Österreich und die Schweiz.
> Wenn das Game schon fertig und Multilingual ist, könnten sie das Spiel locker einfach rauslassen und einen Monat früher Geld verdienen.


ich weiss, aber ich wiederhole meine frage: warum dann keine swastika in der UK-version?


----------



## BlackDead (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				McDrake am 26.06.2007 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 26.06.2007 14:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jetzt hätte ich auch noch eine Frage: Ist Resident Evil 4 für die Wii eigentlich in Österreich und der Schweiz ungeschnitten? 
Wenn ja fahre ich am Samstag nach Österreich hin und kaufe mir das Spiel.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				BlackDead am 26.06.2007 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 26.06.2007 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.gbase.ch/wii/news/RE_4_Wii-Edition:_US-Version_ist_UNCUT!/6311/32432.html

ich sag mal ja...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.06.2007 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 26.06.2007 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sind aber ausländische Händler, außer bei cd-wow.net bietet auch keiner z.B. eine Bezahlung per Bankeinzug sondern nur KK. (das war mit "leichter" gemeint  )


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.06.2007 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> das sind aber ausländische Händler, außer bei cd-wow.net bietet auch keiner z.B. eine Bezahlung per Bankeinzug sondern nur KK. (das war mit "leichter" gemeint  )


Also ich habe bei Gameware per Bankeinzug bezahlt. :o
Ansonsten lohnt sich für Gamer allein wegen der Schnäppchen bei Play.com oder Blahdvd ne KK.^^


----------



## HanFred (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 26.06.2007 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ja solidus hats ja auch us bestellt siehe ein voriges post !!


ich hab's ihm mal gleichgetan.
und die konsole kommt dann auch bald ins haus. gleich mal in die stadt, preise checken.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 26.06.2007 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 26.06.2007 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er hat wieder das wichtigste überlesen 
47€ finde ich als PS3-Spielpreis unschlagbar, ein Hoch auf den starken Euro 


btw. würde ich NICHT bei amazon.com bestellen.
Die deklarieren richtig und daher erhöhtes Zollrisiko (alles über 22€ [Deutschland] Gesamtwert muss verzollt werden).
Sollte The Darkness schon im Bezug auf Hakenkreuze beim Zoll bekannt sein, kann es bei der Einfuhr nach Deutschland beschlagnahmt werden (die anderen Länder müssen dann "nur" Zoll in so einem Fall bezahlen).

Lieber nen Händler nehmen, der aus einem EU-Land versendet (hab ich im Bezug auf US-Spiele leider nicht gefunden, nicht mal Depot-Versand) oder wenigstens um dieses Risiko weiß und daher die Päckchen falsch/nicht deklariert etc.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*

Hab das jetzt nicht so ganz kapiert mit The Darkness:

Kann ich mir jetzt bei Gameware die A-Version für X360 beruhigt bestellen und habs dann 100% uncut ?
Oder muss ich zur UK-Version greifen ?

Achja, wie schauts dann mit der Post/Zoll aus, geht das klar ?
Zwecks Hakenkreuze im Spiel... 

MfG


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				gamesfan1988 am 26.06.2007 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich mir jetzt bei Gameware die A-Version für X360 beruhigt bestellen und habs dann 100% uncut ?


Ja., schreibt Gamewar doch auch mehr als deutlich auf der Seite.


> Take 2 hat uns soeben die wichtigsten Fakten zum Release des ersehnten The Darkness mitgeteilt. Folgend die drei essentiellen Punkte:
> 
> 1. Wir werden nächste Woche beliefert --> Termin passt!
> 2. Wir werden ausreichend beliefert --> Ausreichend verfügbar!
> 3. A-Version unterscheidet sich von der D-Version --> ungeschnitten!





> Achja, wie schauts dann mit der Post/Zoll aus, geht das klar ?


Es gibt innerhalb der EU keinen Zoll.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				HanFred am 26.06.2007 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 26.06.2007 14:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jaja is schon gut nur schon weiterdrauf rum reiten mit mir kann mans ja machen ..   hoffentlich bleibst auf zoll liegen...   nene spass hab ich halt keien hakenkrueze is ja auch egal


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.06.2007 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> gamesfan1988 am 26.06.2007 14:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



inerhlab der eu nicht aber es gibt da ja sone insel mitten mi herzen europas wo milch und honig fliesst ,,,, wo man mit franken zahlt und bekannt ist für langsame  sprachgewohnheiten und schokolade ..und genau da komm ich her    ... und frage eu was ist das ?? ich kenen nur bilaterale verträge !!


----------



## HanFred (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 26.06.2007 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 26.06.2007 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doch, wenn du bei AmazonUK bestellt hast, wirst du die ja eben doch haben. mit deiner 360.


----------



## Blue_Ace (27. Juni 2007)

*the darkness testwertungen*

gibt schon ein paar ausländische Wertungen von The Darkness bei gamerankings.com. Anfangs als Toptitel gehandelt liegt der Durchschnitt bei der Xbox 360 derzeit bei 80%. IGN gab The Darkness z.B. nur 78%

http://www.gamerankings.com/itemrankings/launchreview.asp?reviewid=786210

Auf der PS3 ist die Durchschnittswertung derzeit noch bei 88% bei derzeit 3 Wertungen im gegensatz zu 8 Wertungen bei 360.

http://www.gamerankings.com/


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness testwertungen*



			
				Blue_Ace am 27.06.2007 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt schon ein paar ausländische Wertungen von The Darkness bei gamerankings.com. Anfangs als Toptitel gehandelt liegt der Durchschnitt bei der Xbox 360 derzeit bei 80%. IGN gab The Darkness z.B. nur 78%
> 
> http://www.gamerankings.com/itemrankings/launchreview.asp?reviewid=786210
> 
> ...



auf die bisherigen Wertungen (auch wenn sie nicht wirklich schlecht sind) gebe ich noch nicht viel, speziell ign kritisiert da etwas seltsam (von deren UK-test ganz zu schweigen, Grafikabzüge weil ihnen der Gore-Anteil nicht hoch genug war...).

Die Wertungen sind ja quasi alle 8-9/10.
Nur diese 3/5 Wertungen ziehen das ganze in der Prozentdarstellung nach unten, zumal diese Wertungen von "yahoo games" und gamepro kamen...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Juni 2007)

*Startpost*

So, hab mich mal des Startpostings angenommen und nen aktuelleren (*g*) Vergleich der Konsolen geschrieben.

Ich bitte da noch mal drüber zugehen, mangels Interesse bin ich ja nicht gerade als Multikonsolero einzustufen, könnte daher die Gewichtung auf bestimmte Infos unnötig verstärken.


@Bonkic: Durch die Zeichengrenze wurde dein Startpost abgeschnitten. Habe es aber noch rechtzeitig gemerkt und die damaligen Infos zum Vergleich in den 2. Post gerettet.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Startpost*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 28.06.2007 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> @Bonkic: Durch die Zeichengrenze wurde dein Startpost abgeschnitten. Habe es aber noch rechtzeitig gemerkt und die damaligen Infos zum Vergleich in den 2. Post gerettet.


Das ist schön. Es ist nämlich sehr amüsant mal auf den ganzen ersten Seiten zu blättern, was "damals" so alles gesagt / vermutet wurde.

Zum Edit: Ich schaue mal, ob was noch fehlt / ungenau ist.

Edit: 





> Speziell bei Xbox 360 nötig:


 und 





> Speziell für PS3 nötig:


:o Da fehlt irgendwie was oder sehe den Sinn nicht.

Edit: Wollte noch was editieren, aber das Zeichenlimit ist ja jetzt schon überschritten.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Startpost*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.06.2007 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 28.06.2007 10:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist nur die Markierung eines Punktes, den es bei den anderen nicht in dieser Form gibt.
Wollte z.B. nicht als Punkt aufnehmen: "Linux vorhanden:" und dann bei den anderen Konsolen einfach nein hinschreiben.

Edit: Hab jetzt "Unterpunkt nur bei Konsole x" hingeschrieben


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Startpost*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.06.2007 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Wollte noch was editieren, aber das Zeichenlimit ist ja jetzt schon überschritten.



Sprich dich aus, vielleicht kann man ja noch was weglassen, oder an der Textformatierung sparen.

Alternativ gehts einfach im 2. Post weiter


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Startpost*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 28.06.2007 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 28.06.2007 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muss gleich weg. Werde später was ergänzen und Wii in den nächsten Beitrag packen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Startpost*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.06.2007 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 28.06.2007 11:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, wenn z.B. die Elite erscheint brauchen wir eh mehr Platz.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Juni 2007)

*News*

*Civilization Revolution angekündigt*


> 2K kündigt Civilization Revolution – Sid Meiers erstes Spiel für Next-Generation-Konsolen an
> 
> Der legendäre Spieldesigner Sid Meier baut das Civilization-Erlebnis für Konsolen von Grund auf neu auf
> 
> ...



Pressemeldung

Einen ersten Trailer gibt es hier


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*

Ich hab von der The Darkness-Erstlieferung im Kanada-Shop nix abbekommen 
Jetzt wird es dort als nächstes erst in 5-10 Werktagen verschickt + Versanddauer (wohl auch so 5 Werktage) + mögliche Zollbehandlung (x Werktage, auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher gering ist, dass es hängen bleibt) + in diesem Fall eine ganz kleine Möglichkeit einer Beschlagnahmung/Rücksendung.

Daher hab ich es jetzt in einem Shop in Holland bestellt, bei dem es in den nächsten 24 Stunden verschickt werden soll und natürlich auch schneller da ist, sowie keinen Zoll durchmachen muss (EU-Land).
Ich haben den Shop leider gerade erst ergoogelt... die ganze Woche nix von gelesen :/

Großer Nachteil: Statt 48€ nun 65€ für die US-Version. Daher wird das nächste Mal wohl trotzdem rechtzeitig in Kanada (vor)bestellt, nun hab ich ja die Links.
Jetzt ist es mir wie gesagt wichtiger, dass das Spiel möglichst früh da ist.


----------



## McDrake (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 28.06.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Großer Nachteil: Statt 48€ nun 65€ für die US-Version. Daher wird das nächste Mal wohl trotzdem rechtzeitig in Kanada (vor)bestellt, nun hab ich ja die Links.
> Jetzt ist es mir wie gesagt wichtiger, dass das Spiel möglichst früh da ist.



Werdens voraussichtlich morgen im Laden haben. Aber Schweiz/Deutschland hat noch Zollkontrollen. Mit dem starken Euro wärs in der Schweiz wohl relativ günstig gekommen.

Was anderes:

Hatte heut nen kleinen Testabend:
Kandidat 1: Resi auf dem Wii. Ganz geil. Spielt sich wie eine Shooter auf dem PC. Nur die Drehung des Charakters ist mir zu langsam. Das Spiel wäre aber sonst wohl zu einfach.

Kandidat 2: RBSix:Vegas PS3
Hatte auch noch die 360er-Version zu Hand und gleichzeitig laufen lassen.
Was da UBI abgeliefert hat ist eine Schande für die PS3 (grafisch gesehen).
Die Texturen sind verwaschen und überhaupt nicht plastisch.
Ich dachte zuerst, ich müsste eine Brille anziehen. Aber sobald ich vom HDMI (!) Eingang auf den Component, zur 360 gewechselt hatte... aaah.
Gestochen scharfe Texturen, die man beinahe anfassen kann.
Keine gute Werbung für Sony. Zahlt da evtl MS?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				McDrake am 28.06.2007 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandidat 2: RBSix:Vegas PS3
> Hatte auch noch die 360er-Version zu Hand und gleichzeitig laufen lassen.
> Was da UBI abgeliefert hat ist eine Schande für die PS3 (grafisch gesehen).
> Die Texturen sind verwaschen und überhaupt nicht plastisch.
> ...



Da ich annehme, du hast es an einen HD Ready HDTV angeschlossen und dass bei der PS3 automatisch die möglichen 1080i eingestellt werden, liegt es eher daran:



> Also, as we've mentioned in one of our last previews of the game, there's a weird issue when running the title in 1080i as everything, including the menus, look very blurry. It's pretty sharp when played at 720p, which leads us to believe that at 1080i the game is still rendering at 720p and then upscaling the output image to 1080i, but poorly. So by all means, choose custom resolution support and turn off 1080i when playing the game - you'll be very happy you did.


----------



## McDrake (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 28.06.2007 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> > Also, as we've mentioned in one of our last previews of the game, there's a weird issue when running the title in 1080i as everything, including the menus, look very blurry. It's pretty sharp when played at 720p, which leads us to believe that at 1080i the game is still rendering at 720p and then upscaling the output image to 1080i, but poorly. So by all means, choose custom resolution support and turn off 1080i when playing the game - you'll be very happy you did.



Tatsache. 
Danke für diese Info!
Woher soll das denn wer wissen? Im Handbuch steht nix.
Ist ja aber auch toll, dass man jetzt noch schauen muss, was für Einstellungen man eingegeben hat, bevor man losspielen kann. 
Tja, die PS3 ist eben halb PC, halb Konsole


----------



## Blue_Ace (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 28.06.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab von der The Darkness-Erstlieferung im Kanada-Shop nix abbekommen
> Jetzt wird es dort als nächstes erst in 5-10 Werktagen verschickt + Versanddauer (wohl auch so 5 Werktage) + mögliche Zollbehandlung (x Werktage, auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit eher gering ist, dass es hängen bleibt) + in diesem Fall eine ganz kleine Möglichkeit einer Beschlagnahmung/Rücksendung.
> 
> Daher hab ich es jetzt in einem Shop in Holland bestellt, bei dem es in den nächsten 24 Stunden verschickt werden soll und natürlich auch schneller da ist, sowie keinen Zoll durchmachen muss (EU-Land).
> ...



Bei der 360 wirds für mich schwieriger an diese uncut Version zu kommen. Selbst das hier im Forum hochgelobte gameware.at wird denk ich nicht nach deutschland liefern. eher gibts nur die abgespeckte Cut.   

Bleibt für mich nur zwei Möglichkeiten offen: Warten auf eine eventuelle PC uncut ohne Nazisymbole oder die geschnittene Deutsche Fassung.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: the darkness PS 3 verschoben wieso?*



			
				McDrake am 29.06.2007 00:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Tatsache.
> Danke für diese Info!
> Woher soll das denn wer wissen? Im Handbuch steht nix.



Das ist ja auch nicht so gedacht  Ich spekuliere mal, man wollte eben mit 1080i im Spiel prollen können und hat mit dem PS3-Hardwarescaler rumgepfuscht.

Ich nehme btw mal an, die Auflösung muss man in der PS3 umstellen und nicht im Spiel? Wenn du kein Full HD Gerät hast, solltest du sowieso die 1080i abschalten. 1080interlaced sieht imo bei Spielen oft etwas schlechter aus als 720p und von der höheren Auflösung hast du ja nichts, da der HDTV es nicht darstellen kann (zudem sollte auch bei Filmen etc. die 720p-Ausgabe der PS3 qualitativ besser sein als eine 1080i in 720p Skalierung durch den HDTV).





			
				Blue_Ace am 29.06.2007 00:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der 360 wirds für mich schwieriger an diese uncut Version zu kommen. Selbst das hier im Forum hochgelobte gameware.at wird denk ich nicht nach deutschland liefern. eher gibts nur die abgespeckte Cut.


Doch, die liefern selbst die US-Versionen (aber teuer). Die PAL-Uncut der 360 ist nur gerade ausverkauft.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. Juni 2007)

*The Darkness*

boah... der Shop in Kanada hat plötzlich gestern The Darkness verschickt *versuch beim anderen wieder zu stornieren* Das Spiel bietet schon vor dem Zocken einen Nervenkitzel, Wahnsinn 

Nettes Detail für alle, die die vollständig-uncut US-PS3-Version bestellt haben:

Sie hat nicht nur definitiv keinen Ländercode, sie ist auch noch multilingual (wie einige PS3-Spiele, Resistance hatte schon im November als Japan-Import deutsche Texte und deutsche Sprachausgabe mit dabei), sprich deutsche Texte und Menüs. Eine deutsche Sprachausgabe gibt es ja zum Glück in keiner Version.


Unterschiede zwischen PS3 und 360 Version:
Grafisch hört man unterschiedliches, ign bemängelt etwas mehr Kanten bei der PS3-Version wegen schlechterem Antialiasing, dafür sollen die Farben etc. auf der PS3 besser sein. Zudem soll die PS3-Version einen Tick mehr Ruckler haben (solche 1-2 Spontan-Ruckler, nicht dauernd oder so).
Andere sagen, man kann quasi keine Unterschiede bemerken (und wieder andere sagen, die 360 Version ruckelt mehr ^^).
Stören sollen technische Mängel jedenfalls in beiden Version nie.

Ob jetzt tatsächlich mehr Extracontent auf die BR der PS3 gepackt wurde ist unklar, Filmangebot scheint gleich zu sein, vielleicht mehr Musikvideos etc. in den TV-Kanälen.
Allerdings sollen diese TV-Videos auf der 360 deutlich komprimiert bzw. in niedriger Auflösung laufen und auf der PS3 sehr klar sein.


So viel ich weiß, hat The Darkness auf der PS3 einen 1080i Modus (wie ist es auf 360?), aber weiß nichts darüber, ob es nicht nur hochskaliert ist (oder wie bei Rainbow Six schlechter als 720p ist).

Der Online-MP soll im Moment in beiden Versionen ziemlich laggy sein.
Ich hab noch keine Infos gefunden, ob man auf der PS3 mit der US-Version mit Besitzern der PAL-Version zocken kann, zumindest kommt man auch z.B. mit einem deutschen Account in ein Match rein.


Übrigens hier 2 Codes (ingame Telefonnummern) für freischaltbare Darklinge (nicht im Spiel zu finden, bekam man bei manchem Händler als "Bonus" für die Bestellung):
(555)4263 Unlocks Special 2K Darkling
(555)5664 Unlocks the European Retailer (Golfer) Special Darkling


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2007)

*A Tale of 11 Broken Xbox 360s*



> (...)Justin Lowe is your average hardcore gamer. He's fully embraced the HD era, owning both PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360, and loves his Nintendo DS and PSP for gaming on-the-go. He even helps run Aggravated Gamers, an indie gaming podcast. What's special about Justin, though, *is he's currently on his twelfth Xbox 360.*
> 
> "I'm no fanboy," he says, but there's no doubt he's a 360 fan. He purchased his first machine a month after the console launch, but, since then, Justin has not had a working system for longer than a month or two. The list of problems is almost comically large: three red lights of death, two with disc read errors, two dead on arrival, several with random audio and video-related issues and one that actually exploded.(...)



ums noch mal klarzustellen, der typ hat innerhalb von knapp 18 monaten 11 geräte geschrottet und jetzt die 12 zu hause stehen!!!! 

den gesamten artikel gibts hier auf 1up, inkl. einer mp3- aufzeichnung eines gespräches mit dem microsoft service, welche das ganze zu bestätigen scheint:
http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3160603


das ist sicher nur ein (für aussenstehende) amüsanter einzelfall, trotzdem wüsste ich mal gerne die ausfallquoten der 360.

in england weigert sich ein externer reparaturservice mittlerweile den "ring of death" zu reparieren, da der ansturm einfach zu gross war.
in diesem zusammenhang war von 2000-3000 rückläufern *pro tag * alleine in uk die rede! (allerdings wurde nicht erwähnt in welchem zeitraum, das der fall gewesen sein soll).

die vga berichtet von einer ausfallquote von 60 % bei ihren redaktionellen mitarbeitern.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: A Tale of 11 Broken Xbox 360s*

Die Ausfallquote ist sicherlich etwas, worüber auch in vielen Jahren noch gesprochen wird. Aber ich glaube kaum, dass MS da genaue Zahlen nennen wird. ^^
Ganz besonders interessant fände ich es zu wissen, ob es in Japan auch so „hohe“ Ausfallquoten gibt. Würde IMO nämlich auch ein guter Grund sein, warum die Verkaufszahlen sehr schleppend sind. Gerade wenn man die Kunden wirklich erst noch vom Produkt überzeugen muss, dann wären Ausfälle ganz sicher alles andere als eine „gute Werbung“.

Was ich allerdings ein wenig sehr komisch finde ich diese Geschichte mit dem Shop, der keine Konsolen mehr wegen des RoD reparieren will. Klingt irgendwie sehr seltsam. Warum sollte ein Laden, der dadurch Geld verdienen kann, dies nicht mehr wollen? Es gibt sozusagen „Aufträge satt“ und da sagt man „nein, danke“? Kapier ich irgendwie nicht so ganz.
Ähnlich kurios finde ich auch diverse Aussagen einige Konsolen-Modding/Umbau/Reparatur-Shops, die mit immer anderen Lösungen für das RoD-Problem kommen und dies als „die Lösung“ anpreisen. Nur wenn die Problembeseitigung so einfach wäre, dann wäre MS ganz sicher auch schon darauf gekommen. Habe hier im Haus zwei Launchgeräte und davon musste eine Konsole getauscht werden. Einmalig. Kenne auch mehrere Leute, die ebenfalls noch mit dem Launchgerät zocken bzw. lediglich einen Ausfall der Launchbox hatten.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: A Tale of 11 Broken Xbox 360s*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.06.2007 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich allerdings ein wenig sehr komisch finde ich diese Geschichte mit dem Shop, der keine Konsolen mehr wegen des RoD reparieren will. Klingt irgendwie sehr seltsam. Warum sollte ein Laden, der dadurch Geld verdienen kann, dies nicht mehr wollen? Es gibt sozusagen „Aufträge satt“ und da sagt man „nein, danke“? Kapier ich irgendwie nicht so ganz.




scheint aber zu stimmen.

folgendes steht auf deren hp:



> _XBOX 360 - Micromart has now withdrawn from offering a Repair Service for the dreaded 3 Red Lights fault.
> 
> This problem is endemic on the XBox 360 console and the volume has made this repair non-viable. _



http://www.micromartltd.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: A Tale of 11 Broken Xbox 360s*



			
				Bonkic am 29.06.2007 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> scheint aber zu stimmen.
> 
> folgendes steht auf deren hp:


Weiß ich. Trotzdem finde ich es sehr komisch.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2007)

*Trailer zu Contra 4*

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/78247.html


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Trailer zu Contra 4*



			
				Bonkic am 30.06.2007 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/78247.html


Hammer. Perfekt als Pausenfüller und Grund um den DS durch die Gegend zu werfen...stelle ich mir besonders im Zug oder Bus amüsant vor... *g*

Ist aber schon grausam, wie sich der DS so entwickelt. Da kommen ja praktisch nur noch Hochkaräter raus. Anno 1701 rockt, Brothers in Arms ist zumindest sehr ordentlich, dann kommen bald Titel wie Ankh, Runaway, Siedler, Contra 4, Zelda, The Ward, Race Driver und Co. Ebenso sind Titel mit Potential existent, wie z.B. C.O.R.E. , Raid over the River, Nanostray 2 und, und, und...

Ich wünschte, dass die PSP da nur im Ansatz mithalten könnte...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Juli 2007)

*vermischte News*



> *Beautiful Katamari: Für PS3 gestrichen, für Wii geplantt? *
> 
> 30.06.07 - Die PS3-Version von Beautiful Katamari von Bandai Namco soll nicht mehr erscheinen. Das will WiiIGN aus entwicklernahen Kreisen erfahren haben.
> 
> ...






> *Neues TimeSplitters in Arbeit*
> 
> 30.06.07 - Free Radical arbeitet an einem neuen TimeSplitters. Das schreibt das 'Official PlayStation Magazine' (UK). Weitere Infos zu dem Shooter liegen noch nicht vor (Danke an Chris1007).






> *PC-Spiel Switchball auch für Xbox 360 / Video Download*
> 
> 02.07.07 - Das PC-Puzzle-Spiel Switchball von Sierra erscheint auch für die Xbox 360. Das geht aus einer Prüfung der Altersfreigabe durch die USK hervor.
> 
> Vermutlich wird die Veröffentlichung auf Xbox Live Arcade stattfinden; eine offizielle Bestätigung und ein Termin stehen noch aus.






> *Neue Details zu Gran Turismo 5*
> 
> 02.07.07 - Gran Turismo 5 könnte frühestens im Frühjahr 2008 erscheinen. Das sagte Direcor Kazunori Yamauchi laut Gamers-Creed.com im Magazin 'Car and Drive'.
> 
> ...






> *Japan: Wii verkauft sich im Verhältnis 6:1 zur PS3*
> 
> 02.07.07 - Nintendos Wii hat sich im Juni 2007 in Japan im Verhältnis 6:1 zur PS3 verkauft: Nach Erhebungen von Enterbrain konnte Nintendo im letzten Monat 270.974 Wii verkaufen, mehr als die sechsfache Menge als Sony mit der PS3 (41.628 St.).
> 
> ...



jeweils Gamefront.de




> *Fatal Inertia – US-Termin und PS 3-Verschiebung*
> Fatal Inertia war mit einer der ersten angekündigten PS3-Titel und sollte bereits zum Launch erscheinen. Nach unzähligen Verschiebungen und einer zwischenzeitlichen Ankündigung einer Xbox 360-Version, war es lange ruhig um den Titel. Heute hat Koei nun neue Bilder veröffentlicht und gleichzeitig den US-Termin genannt. Der Futureracer wird demnach am 11. September erscheinen.
> 
> In der Pressemitteilung ist allerdings nur noch von der Xbox 360-Version die Rede. Ob es sich dabei um einen Fehler, oder um eine Exklusvität/Zeitexklusivität handelt, ist bislang nicht bekannt.
> ...


Consolewars.de




> *"Bring it Home" wieder für Xbox 360-Besitzer*
> From Tuesday, July 10, through Friday, July 13, Microsoft Corp. is bringing E3 home to owners of the Xbox 360 video game and entertainment system through its second annual E3: Bringing It Home, which offers downloads on Xbox LIVE® Marketplace of the hottest content from the show.
> 
> Connect to the Xbox LIVE online entertainment network and bring everyone together in the living room to enjoy the E3 experience with E3: Bringing It Home.
> ...


http://gamerscoreblog.com/team/archive/2007/07/02/bringithome.aspx


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juli 2007)

*A Tale of 11 Broken Xbox 360s - Retailers Estimate Xbox 360 Failure Rate High as 33 Percent*



> (...)After contacting several retailers from various regions in North America, the responses were unanimous: the Xbox 360 is the least reliable gaming console in recent history. Current EB Games or GameStop employees who offered information did so under strict anonymity, as it is against company policy to reveal such information to the public. Furthermore, our sources confirmed that EB Games revised its Canadian warranty policies during early 2007 for consoles solely due to the failure rate of the Xbox 360.
> 
> EB Games held conference calls for its Canadian stores informing them of the new policy changes and revealing alarming failure rates of the Xbox 360. “The real numbers were between 30 to 33 percent,” said former EB Games employee Matthieu G., adding that failure rate was even greater for launch consoles. “We had 35 Xbox 360s at launch I know more than half of them broke within the first six months (red lights or making circles under the game discs). Two of them were dead on arrival.” (...)



http://www.dailytech.com/Retailers+Estimate+Xbox+360+Failure+Rate+High+as+33+Percent/article7892.htm


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Juli 2007)

*"Sony kauf keine Exklusivität"*

Sagt Jack Tretton


> [...]"We have a very different approach to exclusives than some of our competitors," he continued.
> 
> "We don't buy exclusivity. We don't fund development. We don't, for lack of a better term, bribe somebody to only do a game on our platform."
> 
> ...


http://www.gamesindustry.biz/content_page.php?aid=26349



Allerdings gibt es auch einen Satz, der zumindest im Bezug auf die PS 2 doch sehr treffend war:


> Microsoft is too dependent upon the third-party community, and Nintendo is too dependent upon first-party. We like to feel that we got a pretty good mix.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Sony kauf keine Exklusivität"*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.07.2007 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

>


Ist in Zeiten der Marktwirktschaft natürlich etwas unglaubwürdig ^^
Bei einigen Japan-Firmen würde ich es allerdings sogar glauben, dass sie aus Loyalität eher Sony unterstützen würden.
Zumindest bekommt man es nicht so direkt wie bei MS mit (auch bezüglich Firmen aufkaufen etc.).
Aber sonst? "Sony war heute wieder super freundlich, machen wir unser Spiel doch exklusiv für die PS3?"  ^^



> Allerdings gibt es auch einen Satz, der zumindest im Bezug auf die PS 2 doch sehr treffend war:
> 
> 
> > Microsoft is too dependent upon the third-party community, and Nintendo is too dependent upon first-party. We like to feel that we got a pretty good mix.



Der Satz trifft imo auch noch auf die aktuelle Generation zu. Es hat sich nur etwas abgeschwächt. Viele Titel werden Multi und die Unterstützung vom Wii steigt (wobei es bis jetzt nur Gerede ist, "richtige" Third-Party Zug-Titel sehe ich noch keine). 
MS hat zwar weiter eingekauft, z.B. Rare hat ihnen noch nichts wirklich herausragendes gebracht, ansonsten verlässt man sich auf die paar eigenen Serien wie Halo.

Die großen PS3-Exklusiven Titel wie FFXIII, MGS4, Resistance, Lair oder Heavenly Sword kommen je alle von an sich freien Entwicklern.
Killzone 2, Singstar, Eyetoy, GT5, LittleBigPlanet, Uncharted: Drakes Fortune usw. kommen alle von Hauseigenen Studios oder unter Vertrag gestellten Studios (seltenst aufgekauft sondern kleinere Firmen aufgenommen).
Man darf ja nicht vergessen, dass Sony sogar mehr in die Spieleentwicklung steckt als Nintendo (und EA imo auch?).


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2007)

*EA SPORTS: Einzelheiten zur Wii Steuerung von NBA Live, Madden und FIFA*



> Gestern hatte Electronic Arts bereits durchblicken lassen, dass man in die Wii-Versionen von FIFA 08 , Madden NFL 08  und NBA Live 08 ein Feature namens Family Play integrieren wird. Welches es Anfängern ermöglicht, sich nur auf die Aktionen der Spieler zu konzentrieren, während die KI sich um die Laufwege kümmert - Kennern von Wii Sports Tennis dürfte das Prinzip vertraut sein. Heute nun hat der Publisher etwas Bildmaterial freigegeben, dass ausschnittsweise zeigt, wie die Wiimote-Steuerung in den drei Titeln funktionieren soll. (Sportspielveteranen können natürlich wie gewohnt die Laufwege der Akteure per Nunchuk kontrollieren und komplexere Tricks ausführen).



auf 4players gibts noch ein paar screenshots, die verdeutlichen sollen, wie das ganze im einzelnen aussehen soll:

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/PC-CDROM/9133/66965/FIFA_08.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann zwar nicht beurteilen, ob das letztendlich auch funktioniert; aber ganz allgemein bin ich überrascht, dass sich ea wirkliche gedanken zu machen scheint, wie ihre serien auch auf wii funktionieren können- und das als einer der ersten grossen 3rd parties.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: A Tale of 11 Broken Xbox 360s - Retailers Estimate Xbox 360 Failure Rate High as 33 Percent*



			
				Bonkic am 03.07.2007 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ..



Im Vergleich dazu sollen die Hardwarefehler der Wii und der PS3 bei unter einem Prozent liegen (zumindest bei EBgames, aber ich halte das für "normale" Fehlerrate für einen High-Tech-Artikel).

http://www.consolewars.de/news/17066/fehlerrate_xbox_360_33_wii_1_ps3_1/


Ich finde es bei der 360 ehrlich gesagt nicht akzeptabel. Bevor das nicht geregelt ist, würde ich mir nicht mal dann eine 360 holen, wenn mich kommende exklusive Titel locken würden. Selbst die Elite scheint ja immer noch die gleichen Problem zu haben.
Besserung gab es nur in der Hinsicht, dass man die Fehlerraten von 50% bei den Startkonsolen auf 30% gesenkt hat und man neuerdings scheinbar zusätzliche Kühler in die zurückgeschickten Konsolen steckt.

Zumal sich jeder denken kann, woher diese hohe Fehlerrate kommt. MS wollte mit allen Mitteln dieses Mal erster auf dem Markt sein. Da musste wohl das Hardwarelayout darunter leiden. Die Xbox1-Besitzer hatten sich damals auch nicht wirklich beschwert (was wohl los gewesen wäre, wenn man 4 Jahre nach der PS2 direkt ne PS3 hinterher geschoben hätte...), die hohe Fehlerrate scheint auch nur einen kleinen Teil zu jucken. Sind alle Spieler auf einmal derart leidensfähig gegenüber so einer Produktpolitik geworden 


Aber liegt es nur an der Kühlung? Da hätte man doch sonst schon längst etwas dagegen tun können. Zumal die PS3 mehr Strom verbraucht (und der Cell also wahrscheinlich auch mehr Kühlung braucht), leiser ist und das Netzteil auch noch intern ist, die 360 hat ja mit diesem riesigen schwarzen Ding schon eine Wärmequelle ausgelagert ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: A Tale of 11 Broken Xbox 360s - Retailers Estimate Xbox 360 Failure Rate High as 33 Percent*

Also woran es liegt wird wohl keiner so genau wissen. Für so unfähig halte ich MS dann doch nicht, da wäre in den 1,6 Jahren schon ganz sicher eine Lösung gefunden worden.

Auf jeden Fall ist die Ausfallrate / Hardwarequalität eine Frechheit und wird MS sicherlich einige Käufer kosten. Trotzdem bin ich doch ein wenig skeptisch bei den ganzen inoffiziellen Zahlen, Umfragen, etc.. Der Wert ist ganz sicher deutlich höher als bei PS3 oder Wii, aber die genauen Zahlen kennt nur MS.

Aber wenigstens können Konsolenbesitzer nun noch einige Zeit ruhig schlafen, die Garantie wurde von MS inzwischen auf drei Jahre angehoben: http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=7025 





> die hohe Fehlerrate scheint auch nur einen kleinen Teil zu jucken. Sind alle Spieler auf einmal derart leidensfähig gegenüber so einer Produktpolitik geworden


Das Problem hier ist doch auch, dass man keine genauen Zahlen hat und sich lediglich auf "Meckerberichte" und CO im I-Net stützen kann. Habe z.B. zwei 360-Konsolen hier im Haus. Eine davon war nach 11 Monaten hinüber. Ansonsten nichts. Keine Probleme, keine Abstürze und ich kenne noch andere, die eine Launchbox haben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: A Tale of 11 Broken Xbox 360s - Retailers Estimate Xbox 360 Failure Rate High as 33 Percent*

Hier gibt es übrigens 3 kleine Ingame-Videos der FIFA 08 Wii Version.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: A Tale of 11 Broken Xbox 360s - Retailers Estimate Xbox 360 Failure Rate High as 33 Percent*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.07.2007 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem hier ist doch auch, dass man keine genauen Zahlen hat und sich lediglich auf "Meckerberichte" und CO im I-Net stützen kann. Habe z.B. zwei 360-Konsolen hier im Haus. Eine davon war nach 11 Monaten hinüber. Ansonsten nichts. Keine Probleme, keine Abstürze und ich kenne noch andere, die eine Launchbox haben.



Na, nach den Schätzungen könntest du sogar noch eine dritte funktionierende 360 haben. Und bei Launchboxen soll es ja auch nur die Hälfte sein, also passt doch 

Klar kennt keiner die genauen Zahlen, aber Angaben der Händler sind zumindest ein besserer Einblick. Die PS2 war auch recht anfällig in ihrem Laufwerk (wobei meine Launch-PS2 noch geht, Einzelschicksale sind immer schwer zu beurteilen  ^^), aber nie gab es da so einen Aufstand. Der Ring-of-Death ist unerfreulicherweise einfach etwas neues im Konsolenmarkt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: A Tale of 11 Broken Xbox 360s - Retailers Estimate Xbox 360 Failure Rate High as 33 Percent*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 06.07.2007 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei Launchboxen soll es ja auch nur die Hälfte sein, also passt doch [...] Angaben der Händler sind zumindest ein besserer Einblick.


Habe die beiden Sachen mal zusammengefasst. Sicherlich hat der Händler einen besseren Eindruck. Nur zwischen "unter der Hand"-Aussage eines ehemaligen Mitarbeiters und einer offiziellen Bekanntgabe besteht doch ein kleiner Unterschied. Die Angaben zur hohen Ausfallquote schwanken so sehr wie die Prognosen der Analysten. Als die letzte große Diskussion bezüglich defekter Konsolen geführt wurde, wurde nahezu immer behauptet es wären ALLE Launchgeräte abgeraucht. Ebenfalls von Händlern.



> aber nie gab es da so einen Aufstand.


Das I-Net macht es möglich. Da kann man sich in jedem Forum anmelden und nörgeln.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2007)

*[PS3] Preissenkung zur E3?*



> Wie verschiedene Online-Magazine berichten, soll es zur E3 2007 (11. - 13. Juni) eine Preissenkung der PlayStation 3 geben. Demnach soll der Preis angeblich auf 499 US-Dollar gesenkt werden, 100 weniger als bisher. Diese Gerüchte berufen sich auf eine Anzeige des Händlers Circuit City, der dieses Angebot ab der nächsten Woche anbieten soll.
> 
> Zudem soll der neue Preis inoffiziell auch von einem ungenannten, ranghohen Manager eines der weltgrößten Händler bestätigt worden sein. Sony hat diese Gerüchte bisher noch nicht kommentiert, ebenso unklar ist, ob diese Preisänderung auch Europa erreichen würde.



_gamona_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: [PS3] Preissenkung zur E3?*


Da es bei uns gut läuft, bin ich mal gespannt ob wir auch eine Preissenkung bekommen. ^^
Japan wäre außerdem wichtiger ^^

Das wäre aber nun der Preis der ehemaligen 20gb Version und die wurde im Vergleich mit der 60gb Version kaum verkauft. Sollte das nun bei der 60gb Version für einen Kaufschub sorgen, wüsste ich gerne warum.


Im Hinblick auf die Xbox 360 Elite wäre es aber interessant. Kommt diese wirklich für 450€ und die PS3 würde auf 500€ gesenkt werden, macht es deutlicher denn je, wie günstig die PS3 eigentlich verscherbelt wird (quasi 50€  Aufpreis für BR-Laufwerk und Wlan etc.).

Sony wird jede Preissenkung weh tun, solange die Produktion nicht günstiger wird.
Allerdings frage ich mich, da der Release auch weltweit nicht allzu lange zurück liegt, ob es für die bisherigen Käufer Vergünstigungen wie zu Zeiten der Xbox1 geben wird (ok, das war damals etwas anderes, aber trotzdem).

Edit: Man liegt bei den wöchentlichen Verkaufszahlen nur in den USA (deutlich) hinter der 360, ergo macht eine 100$ Preissenkung nur für die USA schon Sinn. Mit dem Wii kann/will man ja nicht direkt konkurieren.
Wöchentliche Verkaufszahlen im vgchartz-Graph:
Japan
USA
Rest


@360-Fehlerrate+Garantie:
Das kam sogar gerade in den N24-Nachrichten 
"Microsoft hat Probleme mit der Xbox 360"


----------



## Blue_Ace (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: [PS3] Preissenkung zur E3?*



			
				Bonkic am 06.07.2007 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wie verschiedene Online-Magazine berichten, soll es zur E3 2007 (11. - 13. Juni) eine Preissenkung der PlayStation 3 geben. Demnach soll der Preis angeblich auf 499 US-Dollar gesenkt werden, 100 weniger als bisher. Diese Gerüchte berufen sich auf eine Anzeige des Händlers Circuit City, der dieses Angebot ab der nächsten Woche anbieten soll.
> >
> > Zudem soll der neue Preis inoffiziell auch von einem ungenannten, ranghohen Manager eines der weltgrößten Händler bestätigt worden sein. Sony hat diese Gerüchte bisher noch nicht kommentiert, ebenso unklar ist, ob diese Preisänderung auch Europa erreichen würde.
> 
> ...




Ist von Sony dementiert worden.

http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=53965


----------



## McDrake (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: [PS3] Preissenkung zur E3?*



			
				Blue_Ace am 06.07.2007 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist von Sony dementiert worden.
> 
> http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=53965



Solche Gerüchte sind für den Verkauf der PS3 auch nicht gerade förderlich.
Immer wieder kommen Kunden und fragen: " Die PS3 wird jetzt dann doch günstiger, habe ich gelesen. Wissen Sie schon wann das sein wird?"
Wen ich dann Antworte, dies seien nur Gerüchte, dann sagen doch einige "Doch doch, konnte man lesen. Ist so!"

Und da man dem Kunden nicht widersprechen sollte, sage ich dann, dass wir solange wir keine Infos von Sony direkt bekämen, wir auch nix mit dem Preis machen würden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juli 2007)

*Online-Duelle: Virtua Fighter 5 unterstützt Xbox Live*

*Online-Duelle: Virtua Fighter 5 unterstützt Xbox Live*


> 06.07.07 - Sega gibt bekannt, dass das Prügelspiel Virtua Fighter 5 Online-Duelle via Xbox Live unterstützen wird. Die Spielmechanik basiert zudem auf dem neuesten Update der Spielhallenversion.
> 
> Ferner kann diese Version auch mit Steuerkreuz gespielt werden und verfügt über eine Force-Feedback-Funktion. Virtua Fighter 5 beinhaltet außerdem einen erweiterten Quest-Modus mit noch mehr CPU-Gegnern, Objekten und Ausrüstungsgegenständen zur Charakteranpassung.
> 
> ...


gamefront.de


Also langsam wird es wirklich eng für die PS 3, wenn das so weitergehen wird im Bereich der Multi-Games.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: vermischte News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.07.2007 08:49 schrieb:
			
		

> "Bring it Home" wieder für Xbox 360-Besitzer
> From Tuesday, July 10, through Friday, July 13, Microsoft Corp. is bringing E3 home to owners of the Xbox 360 video game and entertainment system through its second annual E3: Bringing It Home, which offers downloads on Xbox LIVE® Marketplace of the hottest content from the show.



Der E3-Banner im US-PS-Store (btw die einzige Neuerung dort in dieser Woche  ) hat es ja schon verraten, Sony wird einen ähnlichen Service anbieten:



> SCEA has revealed its plans to offer PlayStation Network coverage of the E3 Media & Business Summit.
> 
> Consumers will be able to download E3 content onto their PS3 consoles directly from the PlayStation Store, including the entire SCEA press conference to be held on July 11th. A variety of game trailers, videos, and other editorial content from the show will also be made available.



http://www.gamesindustry.biz/content_page.php?aid=26489


Bin aber mal gespannt, wie "schnell" die Videos nach der Veröffentlichung im Store zu finden sind.
Von Demos ist hier nicht die Rede, allerdings ist in der Hinsicht für Juli u.a. Heavenly Sword und Lair mehr oder weniger fest angekündigt.




@Virtua Fighter 5:
Da sollte Sega zumindest den Onlinemodus aber fix mal per Update auf der PS3 nachreichen, grenzt ja schon an Kundenverarsche.
Ist Sega einfach nur zu geizig sich um die Server zu kümmern (ich nehme mal an, bei der 360 bekommen sie das alles abgenommen)? Auch Virtua Tennis 3 hatte ja auf PC und PS3 keinen Online-MP.

Naja, da ich bei Beat'emUps eh nur Tekken ernsthaft spiele betrifft es mich nicht so. Aus Prinzip finde ich es aber schon Unfair, halber Monat Entwicklungszeit mehr hin oder her. Eventuell die Rache dafür, dass VF5 in Japan so untergegangen ist ^^

Für das PSN-Spiel Tekken 5 DC ist auch schon ein Online-Update angekündigt, an der Technik wird es also wohl nicht liegen 
Apropos Namco-Spiele: Namco ist neben Capcom wohl zum größten Japan-360 Unterstützer geworden :-o Ace Combat 5 und Eternal Sonata werden auf der E3 immer noch 360-only gelistet, Beautiful Katamari nur noch für 360 (wobei man sich ja nach den Videos scheinbar auch den PS2-Vorgänger kaufen kann Oo) und selbst DW: Gundam (  ) kommt nun für PS3 und 360.
http://www.consolewars.de/news/17070/namco_bandai_gibt_e3-lineup_bekannt/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Juli 2007)

*AW: vermischte News*

Es wird also auf jeden Fall eine spannende E3 und mal schauen, was MS und Sony über die Onlinenetzwerke verteilen werden. Da hat man wohl einige GB zu saugen. Mal schauen bei wem das Netzwerk zuerst zusammenbricht. 
Das „I-Tüpfelchen “ wäre natürlich eine HD-Live-Übertragung über die Konsole, aber da muss man wohl noch mit den normalen I-Net Streams vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. Juli 2007)

*Call of Duty 4 MW für DS offiziell.*

Laut dieser Quelle kommt CoD4 nun auch für den kleinen Schminkspiegel. Interessant. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## McDrake (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Call of Duty 4 MW für DS offiziell.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 08.07.2007 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut dieser Quelle kommt CoD4 nun auch für den kleinen Schminkspiegel. Interessant. *g*
> 
> Regards, eX!


Warum der DS nicht mehr Shooter hat, ist für mich eh ein Rätsel. Klar sind solche Spiele nicht auf das Zielpublikum des DS zugeschnitten. Aber steuern lässt sich so ein Ego-Shooter wirklich klasse auf dem "Schminkspiegel".


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: Call of Duty 4 MW für DS offiziell.*



			
				McDrake am 08.07.2007 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 08.07.2007 10:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eben. Primär haben viele Entwickler wohl Angst, oder sind "unfähig" mit Krümelgrafik einen Shooter gut zu präsentieren. Es ist schließlich eine gigantische Herausforderung, auf der bescheidenen technischen Grundlage des DS noch halbwegs glaubhaft Welten und Figuren zu realisieren - als krasser Gegenpol fungiert da die PSP, wo ja förmlich jeder Depp sich genötigt fühlt, einen Shooter zu realisieren.

Mit etwas Geduld und viel Liebe zum Detail geht aber alles, was ja Nintendo vorzüglich mit Metroid Prime Hunters gezeigt hat. Auch UbiSoft konnte optisch und spielerisch mit der Brothers in Arms Fassung überzeugen. Wenn Call of Duty 4 da auch nur im Ansatz das vorgelegte qualitative Niveau erreichen kann, dann ist das Ding garantiert gekauft. Besonders die Multiplayerfeatures der Shootergames machen das Konzept so interessant. Wenn dies alles adäquat umgesetzt wird, dann kann mir die PC-Version gestohlen bleiben. So ein netter Shooter für Unterwegs erscheint mir dann unterhaltsamer, als ein stationärer Grafikblender, der inhaltlich wohl ebenso hohl und anspruchslos sein wird, wie auch der tragbare Ableger. 

Abgesehen davon, kommen ja noch mit "The Ward" und "C.O.R.E." 2 weitere Ego-Shooter auf den DS, die sich zumindest auf dem Papier interessant anhören.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Juli 2007)

*HS-Trailer*

Sehr schönes Heavenly Sword-Video:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3CHHQ3A8

Zum einen sieht man neuen Spielszenen und bekommt einen kleinen Einblick in die Entwicklung des Spiels. Das vIdeo ist etwa 340 MB gross.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. Juli 2007)

*AW: HS-Trailer*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.07.2007 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schönes Heavenly Sword-Video:
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3CHHQ3A8
> 
> Zum einen sieht man neuen Spielszenen und bekommt einen kleinen Einblick in die Entwicklung des Spiels. Das vIdeo ist etwa 340 MB gross.



Damals bei der PS3-Demonstration auf der E3 hätte man bei der Heavenly Sword Demo gar nicht gedacht, was sich noch alles in Richtung der Story und Präsentation entwickeln würde. Für mich persönlich auch ein Kaufgrund, da ich gut-gemachte Film-Spiele sehr mag bzw. auch als Kunstform schätze.


Das Video ist auch wirklich sehr interessant, da es doch einiges an neuen Infos enthält. Z.B. dass man auch Abschnitte mir der Schwester spielt und dabei auf eine Fernwaffe setzt statt Nahkampf. Das Feature, die Flugbahn des Pfeils im "Bullet-Time-Modus" noch mit den Sensoren beeinflussen zu können ist natürlich extrem unrealistisch, aber sah nach Spaß aus. Selbiges gilt für die Kanonenkugeln die man aus den Geschützen mit Nariko abfeuern kann. Übrigens sah dieser Abschnitt mit der heranstürmenden Armee beeindruckend aus bzw. allgemein die Massenszenen.

Schöneres Metzeln im Hauptgameplay mit flüssigeren Animationen/Kampfgeschehen sah man imo bisher noch nie. Gemessen an den gezeigten späteren Gegnern (blocken usw.) scheint man aber wirklich nicht einfach nur rumdrücken zu können, sondern muss überlegt kämpfen. Dafür sorgen wohl auch die drei Grundhaltungen/Waffentypen. Schön auch, dass man nun etwas Blut hinzugefügt hat als Feedback.


btw. was hat es eigentlich mit diesen in Sequenzen manchmal flackernden/unscharfen Schatten auf sich? Das hab ich schon in vielen Next-Gen Spielen bemerkt und stört imo die Präsentation.
Edit2: Scheinbar aus einer älteren Version und soll so nicht mehr vorkommen.

Edit: Screenshots aus dem Video (die meisten Szenen sind nur abgefilmt und das Video selbst ist nicht in HD, geht jetzt mehr um neue Szenen als um Grafik):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. Juli 2007)

*wieder mal PS3-Rumble*

Man hat in einem relativ altes (im Mai aufgenommen, KA wann veröffentlicht) Behind-the-Scenes Video eine Szene gefunden, in der der verwendete Controller nachträglich zensiert wurde.
Man ist im Video zu Gast bei den Entwicklern von Free Radical und es dreht es um Haze (PS3-Version).

http://kotaku.com/gaming/rumor/rumble-sixaxis-in-developers-hands-276014.php
(ca. bei Minute 10, ein Sixaxis-Pad davor wurde nicht zensiert)

Da das Ding schwarz ist und auch für ein Elite-Pad zu klein ist (könnte ja sein, dass man Promotion-technisch die 360 Version klein halten will) vermutet man dahinter das neue (nicht angekündigte und daher zensierte) Rumble-Sixaxis-PS3-Pad.


Imo etwas weit hergeholt, aber ich fand das Video interessant, da man dort sah wie so eine interne Präsentation für geladene Redakteure und Leuten von Ubisoft aussieht. Ziemlich chillig^^

Auch wurde klipp und klar gesagt, wie der Coop möglich ist:
4 Leute sind in der Story-Kampagne in einem Team, jeder davon kann statt der CPU durch einen menschlichen Spieler ausgetauscht werden. Das ganze geht zudem auch im Mix aus Splittscreen und Online (also z.B. Man selbst + Kumpel auf der Couch zusammen mit 2 anderen Spielern aus dem Internet), quasi wie in Warhawk.
Für mich das interessanteste Feature an Haze, abseits der üblichen Egoshooter-"Besonderheiten" die es im Genre so gibt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juli 2007)

*So kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt nicht - Neues PS 3 Modell und (indirekte Preissenkung)*

Es war ein ewiges hin und her, jetzt gibt es die offizielle Meldung:
(Zumindest im Moment nur in den USA)



> SONY COMPUTER ENTERTAINMENT AMERICA INTRODUCES NEW 80GB PLAYSTATION®3 (PS3™); ANNOUNCES NEW PRICE ON CURRENT 60GB MODEL
> 80GB System Designed for Today’s Connected Gamer, 60GB Price Now $499
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.consolewars.de/messageboard/showthread.php?t=53643

http://kotaku.com/gaming/we.re-slashing-prices/sony-confirms-ps3-price+cut-80gb-bundle-276091.php


----------



## JohnCarpenter (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt nicht - Neues PS 3 Modell und (indirekte Preissenkung)*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.07.2007 08:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ....., 60GB Price Now $499


Da frage ich mich, ob das auch irgendwann für Europa gilt...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt nicht - Neues PS 3 Modell und (indirekte Preissenkung)*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 09.07.2007 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 09.07.2007 08:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich würde mal sagen zum Jahresende wäre es sehr wahrscheinlich.
Schneller würde es ganz sicher gehen, wenn die EU-Verkäufe massiv einbrechen würden, weil alles auf die Preissenkung wartet.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juli 2007)

*Jack Tretton (SCEA-Boss): "Sonys Strategie ist zu intelligent für den Endkunden"*



> (...) Tretton zufolge sei die Konsole nicht zu teuer gewesen, die Kunden hätten nur noch nicht verstanden, wieviel sie eigentlich mit diesem Paket erhalten würden.
> 
> "Die Botschaft über den Wert (des Systems) lernt man extrem leicht schätzen, sobald man sie verstanden hat. Die Herausforderung liegt darin, dass man das den Käufern im Laden vor Ort auch beibringen muss. Es gibt dort so vieles (an Informationen), was man erstmal aufnehmen muss, bevor sie den Wert auch annerkennen. (...)."
> 
> ...



_4players_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Jack Tretton: "Sonys Strategie ist zu intelligent für den Endkunden"*



> dann gibt es einen signifikanten Prozentsatz der Bevölkerung, der (noch) nicht versteht, dass man all das eigentlich braucht. (...).


*ohne Worte*


Dazu gibt es auch ein Video.
Am Ende „Die PS 3 bietet etwas für Jung und Alt, männliche und weibliche Spieler und sowohl für Hardcoregamer als auch Casual-Zocker.“


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt nicht - Neues PS 3 Modell und (indirekte Preissenkung)*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.07.2007 08:58 schrieb:
			
		

> ....., 60GB Price Now $499




und die variante mit einem ehemaligen starttitel (gibts mittlerweile neu für 50 $) und 20 gb grösserer hdd kostet satte 100 $ mehr?    
das ist doch ein witz- wer sollte das bundle kaufen? 

in sachen preisgestaltung überrascht mich sony doch immer wieder, auch wenn die preissenkung natürlich ein (erster) schritt in die richtige richtung war.

allerdings gehe ich kaum davon aus, dass nun jeder amerikaner jetzt die läden stürmt und sonys baby kaufen will.
allerdings rückt man nun doch preislich in -für microsoft- bedrohliche nähe der 360 elite.

deshalb bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass microsoft spätestens zu weihnachten auch nachlegen, sprich den preis -zumindest dieser version- senken wird.

dabei stell ich mir natürlich immer noch die frage, wo man dann die beiden anderen varianten platzieren will.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juli 2007)

*[PS 3] Preissenkung auch für Europa?*



> Sony has told GamesIndustry.biz that a major announcement regarding the price of the European PS3 will be made on Thursday at its E3 conference.
> 
> Although unwilling to be drawn on specifics, a spokesperson did confirm that the announcement will be related to the price cut of the PS3 in North America, and the introduction of a new 80GB model.(...)



_eurogamers_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: [PS 3] Preissenkung auch für Europa?*

Also ich kapier wirklich nicht so ganz, was Sony da für PR-Arbeit leistet.
Es ist ja vielleicht irgendwie verständlich, dass man nicht gleich jedes Preisgerücht als Wahrheit bestätigt und dann – auch wenn es etwas lächerlich ist – ein / zwei Tage nach dem Dementi ne offizielle Meldung rausgibt. Allerdings ist die Art und Weise und das Timing mehr als bescheiden.

Für die USA wurde nun zwei Tage vor der Messe das alles offiziell bestätigt. Damit gibt man der Konkurrenz nicht nur eine grandiose Steilvorlage ggf. darauf auf der PK zu reagieren. Muss man sich mal vorstellen. Nach Halo 3, GTA, etc. wird noch zum Schluss gesagt, dass man all diese Games ab 199$/€ (Core), 299$/€ (Premium) und 360$/€ (Elite) spielen kann. Damit verpufft Sony Preissenkung doch eher in der Luft. Wäre doch viel besser gewesen dies ebenfalls nach einigen eindrucksvollen Trailern und Spielen zu machen. Danach ist das „will haben“-Gefühl doch deutlich stärker.

Und dann zuletzt die zweideutige Aussage bezüglich Europa. Was soll in dem Fall die Hinhaltetaktik? So viele Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht.
a)	Sony senkt auch hier den Preis zum 1. August, was allerdings die Launchkäufer extrem ärgern dürfte und ich glaube kaum, dass hier – wie beim Xbox 1-Preissturz – noch was verschenkt wird.

b)	Sony verkündet der Preis wird in „absehbarer Zeit“ nicht gesenkt. Was bleibt wären weiterhin Spekulationen und das Warten, weil die Preissenkung in den USA ja schon vollzogen wurde. Entsprechend würden hier sicherlich weniger Konsolen verkauft werden.

c)	Es wird z.B. für November / Dezember (also zum Jahresende) eine Preissenkung verkündet / in Aussicht gestellt. Nur würde der Verkauf bis dahin noch sehr viel mehr einbrechen, da die Leute dann ja warten.

Da ich mit Möglichkeit a nicht wirklich rechnen würde, bleiben nur b und C. Wäre dann allerdings für Sony erst einmal eine Loose-Loose-Situation.
Aber vielleicht überrascht Sony ja auf der PK und zeigt mal langsam, was in der Playstation 3 steckt, damit man den Mehrwert auch sieht. Wird auf jeden Fall spannend am Mittwoch ab 5:30. ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juli 2007)

*Xbox 360 mit 65nm*



> Microsoft könnte derzeit an einer neuen Version der Xbox 360 arbeiten, welche den Codenamen Xbox 360 Falcon trägt. Dies schreibt Buchautor Dean Takahashi von MercuryNews.
> 
> Falcon soll dabei für die neueste Technologie stehen. So werden der IBM Mikroprozessor und die AMD/ATI Grafikchips nun im 65nm-Verfahren hergestellt, anstatt wie bisher im 90nm-verfahren. Dies ermöglicht eine günstigere Produktion, aber auch die Größe verringert sich, und damit auch die Hitzeproduktion. Microsoft könnte also die neue Xbox 360 mit einem neuen, kleineren Gehäuse ausliefern, oder aber das Netzteil in die Konsole einbauen.
> 
> Während die Produktion diesen Sommer starten soll, erwartet Takahashi die Auslieferung der neuen Version im Herbst. Microsoft hat diese Meldung bislang allerdings nicht bestätigt.


consolewars
und wer es ausführlicher mag: http://blogs.mercurynews.com/aei/2007/07/microsofts_next_move_code-name_falcon.html

Elite-Falcon für Europa Ende 2007 zum Preis von 399€?


----------



## McDrake (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: [PS 3] Preissenkung auch für Europa?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.07.2007 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kapier wirklich nicht so ganz, was Sony da für PR-Arbeit leistet.
> Es ist ja vielleicht irgendwie verständlich, dass man nicht gleich jedes Preisgerücht als Wahrheit bestätigt und dann – auch wenn es etwas lächerlich ist – ein / zwei Tage nach dem Dementi ne offizielle Meldung rausgibt. Allerdings ist die Art und Weise und das Timing mehr als bescheiden.


Das ist wirklich zum kotzen.
Komischerweise lässt sich auch seit Monaten kein Sony-PM mehr in unserem Laden blicken. Kurz vor dem Launch der PS3 kam der Typ sicher jede Woche ein mal vorbei. Davor mindestens einmal pro Monat.
Aber jetzt...

Die haben wohl die Hosen voll


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt nicht - Neues PS 3 Modell und (indirekte Preissenkung)*



			
				Bonkic am 09.07.2007 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> und die variante mit einem ehemaligen starttitel (gibts mittlerweile neu für 50 $) und 20 gb grösserer hdd kostet satte 100 $ mehr?
> das ist doch ein witz- wer sollte das bundle kaufen?



Das ist in der Tat seltsam. Man könnte auch die 60gb PS3, MS und eine 80gb Platte einzeln neu kaufen und käme nach Verkauf der 60gb Platte billiger weg?!
(oder man kauft MS noch "gebraucht" und legt sich gleich ne 120gb oder 160gb Platte zu).


Ich glaube übrigens, dass die Verkündung der Preissenkung in der Tat erst für die E3-Präsentation geplant war. Sony musste aber jetzt doch vorgreifen, da es sogar schon einzelne Händler gab, die die PS3 für 500$ verkauften. Sie haben Sony die Überraschung verdorben ^^


btw: fällt niemanden der rote PS-Knopf auf dem Sixaxis-Pad auf? 




			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.07.2007 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Das „I-Tüpfelchen “ wäre natürlich eine HD-Live-Übertragung über die Konsole, aber da muss man wohl noch mit den normalen I-Net Streams vorlieb nehmen.



gamefront:


> 09.07.07 - Sony gibt bekannt, dass ein Live Stream seiner E3-Pressekonferenz auf PlayStation.com angeboten wird; der Link wird auf der Seite etwa dreißig Minuten vor Beginn veröffentlicht.
> 
> Sony Pressekonferenz findet am 11.07.07 (Mittwoch) um 11:30 a.m. (MEZ 20:30 Uhr) in den USA statt.


Wenn Sony so nett ist und das richtige Format wählt, könnte man ja das ganze ja über den PS-Browser anschauen *g*
(btw. nachdem ich das japanische Home-Light-RSS-Feed mit Katzen ausführlich  getestet habe, ist der Browser nicht nur zur reinen Userfreundlichkeit gedacht, man wird nämlich dann auch mal direkt auf die jeweiligen Webseiten verwiesen  Ok, das kann auch praktisch sein)


Es scheinen sich auch meine Bedenken zu zerstreuen, man will die ganzen Inhalte auch bei Sony kurz nach der Präsentation im Store freigeben. *bald gehts los*






> 09.07.07 - John Riccitiello, Chief Executive von Electronic Arts, hat sich gegenüber dem Wall Street Journal dafür ausgesprochen, dass EA und andere Spieleentwickler innovativere Spiele herstellen müssen - ansonsten würde die Branche seine Kundschaft an verlockendere Unterhaltungsformen verlieren.
> 
> Riccitiello befürchtet, dass EA und andere Firmen zu viele innovationslose Spiele herstellen. *Deshalb muss man aggressiver von der traditionellen Kundschaft weggehen und sich verstärkt um Gelegenheitsspieler kümmern.* Ferner soll man *neue Absatzmethoden in Betracht ziehen, anstatt Spiele für USD 50 bis USD 60 mit einer Spielzeit von 40 Stunden zu verkaufen, die nur von wenigen Leuten durchgespielt werden*.
> 
> ...


gamefront


Ich sehe es kommen, mein Hobby wird noch kaputt gemacht. 



Spoiler



Ich gebe dann Wii und Episodenspielen+WoW die Schuld


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt nicht - Neues PS 3 Modell und (indirekte Preissenkung)*

Welche Games meint der Typ von EA (Speziell aus dem EA-Portfolio)? Die immer schwerer werden und an denen man 40 Stunden im SP spielt. *grübel*



> btw: fällt niemanden der rote PS-Knopf auf dem Sixaxis-Pad auf?


Vielleicht die Selbstzerstörung? 
Könnte durchaus das neue Rumble-Pad sein.


----------



## McDrake (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt nicht - Neues PS 3 Modell und (indirekte Preissenkung)*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.07.2007 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> > btw: fällt niemanden der rote PS-Knopf auf dem Sixaxis-Pad auf?
> 
> 
> Vielleicht die Selbstzerstörung?


Lemmings auf der PS3



> Könnte durchaus das neue Rumble-Pad sein.


Super. Die Erstkäufer wären wiedermal die verarschten 
Schlaue Taktik für die Zukunft.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juli 2007)

*Oblivion - GOTY-Edition*



> Bethesda Softworks Announces The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Game of the Year Edition
> 
> Expanded Version of Award-Winning Role Playing Game,
> for PC, Xbox 360, PLAYSTATION 3 system Available In September
> ...


consolewars.de


Nett, aber irgendwie dämlich für PS 3 Zocker. Die konnten sich das AddOn bislang nicht einzeln kaufen, durften im März gerade den Vollpreis zahlen und haben zum Jahresende lediglich durch den Kauf einer neuen Vollversion die Möglichkeit an das AddOn zu kommen?


----------



## Keimling (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt nicht - Neues PS 3 Modell und (indirekte Preissenkung)*



			
				McDrake am 09.07.2007 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Super. Die Erstkäufer wären wiedermal die verarschten
> Schlaue Taktik für die Zukunft.



Erstkäufer sind bei Technik so gesehen FAST IMMER die "verarschten". HDTVs haben anfangs über 5000 EUR gekostet und waren technisch unausgereift, DVD-Player 1000 EUR und nicht einmal mit heutigen 30 EUR Playern vergleichbar, der Nintendo DS war schlechter als der DS lite,.....

Konsolen unterscheiden sich in dieser Hinsicht mittlerweile leider auch nur noch minimal vom PC.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: So kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt, sie kommt nicht - Neues PS 3 Modell und (indirekte Preissenkung)*



			
				Keimling am 09.07.2007 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstkäufer sind bei Technik so gesehen FAST IMMER die "verarschten". HDTVs haben anfangs über 5000 EUR gekostet und waren technisch unausgereift, DVD-Player 1000 EUR und nicht einmal mit heutigen 30 EUR Playern vergleichbar, der Nintendo DS war schlechter als der DS lite,.....
> 
> Konsolen unterscheiden sich in dieser Hinsicht mittlerweile leider auch nur noch minimal vom PC.


Das die Technik besser wird, preiswerter angeboten wird, etc. ist auch gar nicht so sehr das Problem. Aber bei einer 600€ Konsole den Preis nach gerade einmal 6 Monaten zu senken und in Europa vielleicht nach 3-4 Monaten ist schon ein etwas anderes Kaliber. Oder das PS 3 Pad. Die Konsole ist kaum auf dem Markt, da kommt (vermutlich) das nächste Gamepad.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juli 2007)

*[PS 3] 33% sparen bei AMAZON*



> Motor Storm
> PlayStation 3 PS3 Wireless Controller
> PlayStation 3 PS3 Remote Control Black
> Formula One Championship Edition
> ...



http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000085103&linkCode=ure&tag=jschnettkerho-21


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juli 2007)

*KONAMI hält Preissenkung für nicht ausreichend*



> 'Ich frage mich, ob Sony durch eine Preissenkung von nur USD 100 den Kundenrückhalt zurückgewinnen kann', sagt Kazumi Kitaue, bei Konami für das nordamerikanische und europäische Geschäft verantwortlich. 'Ich erwarte nicht, dass das wesentlichen Einfluss haben wird. Für USD 500 können Sie einen PC kaufen.'



_gamefront_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: KONAMI hält Preissenkung für nicht ausreichend*



			
				Bonkic am 10.07.2007 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> > 'Ich frage mich, ob Sony durch eine Preissenkung von nur USD 100 den Kundenrückhalt zurückgewinnen kann', sagt Kazumi Kitaue, bei Konami für das nordamerikanische und europäische Geschäft verantwortlich. 'Ich erwarte nicht, dass das wesentlichen Einfluss haben wird. *Für USD 500 können Sie einen PC kaufen*.'
> 
> 
> 
> _gamefront_



höh, liest Konami hier im Forum die manchmal die Konsolenbash-Threads 


Naja, ein wenig Schub hat es schon gebracht. Die PS3 kam auf Platz1 bei den Amazon-videogame-best-sales



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Juli 2007)

*...*



			
				Bonkic am 10.07.2007 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> > 'Ich frage mich, ob Sony durch eine Preissenkung von nur USD 100 den Kundenrückhalt zurückgewinnen kann', sagt Kazumi Kitaue, bei Konami für das nordamerikanische und europäische Geschäft verantwortlich. 'Ich erwarte nicht, dass das wesentlichen Einfluss haben wird. Für USD 500 können Sie einen PC kaufen.'
> 
> 
> 
> _gamefront_




Es paßt sehr gut dazu:


> *Konami deutet Metal Gear für andere Plattformen an*
> 
> 10.07.07 - Konami hat angedeutet, die Ziel-Plattformen für seine Metal Gear Solid-Serie in Zukunft womöglich zu erweitern, die bislang nur für PlayStation-Konsolen entwickelt wurde. Dadurch will man die hohen Entwicklungskosten wieder hereinbekommen.
> 
> ...


gamefront.de

Keine Bestätigung, aber ein neues Scheit, um die Gerüchte wieder anzuheizen.


----------



## Blue_Ace (10. Juli 2007)

*Klage gegen Microsoft wegen Diskkratzer*

Ein 360 User verklagt Microsoft auf 5 Millionen Doller wegen Diskkratzer. Er weißt auch auf einen niederländischen Fernsehsender hin der das Problem gefunden haben möchte. Ist eine Sammelklage bei der der Betroffene für alle in den USA lebenden Xbox 360 Besitzern klagt.

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/360/3963/67142/Xbox_360.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: KONAMI hält Preissenkung für nicht ausreichend*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.07.2007 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ein wenig Schub hat es schon gebracht. Die PS3 kam auf Platz1 bei den Amazon-videogame-best-sales
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hast du auch mal die "Fußnote" gesehen?


> PS3 Price Drop Bonus: For a limited time receive a Blu-ray Remote Controller & Six Blu-ray discs FREE when you buy a PS3 from amazon.com


Der reine Preis für die Konsole liegt also bei etwa 325 bis 350$, wenn man die sechs Filme 20 bis 25$ und die Fernbedienung (25$) raus rechnet.


----------



## xMANIACx (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: KONAMI hält Preissenkung für nicht ausreichend*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.07.2007 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 10.07.2007 11:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Angebot ist echt schon ein Hammerpreis, jedoch finde ich es extrem seltsam, dass eine *Spiele*konsole 6 Filme beigelegt bekommt anstatt vlt. 1-2 ordentliche Spiele. Denn wozu kauft man sich die Konsole? Sicher nicht um erstmal Blu-Ray Filme damit zu gucken. Im Normalfall möchte man damit doch spielen und Blu-Ray als nettes extra Feature nutzen.


----------



## Loosa (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: KONAMI hält Preissenkung für nicht ausreichend*



			
				xMANIACx am 10.07.2007 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Angebot ist echt schon ein Hammerpreis, jedoch finde ich es extrem seltsam, dass eine *Spiele*konsole 6 Filme beigelegt bekommt anstatt vlt. 1-2 ordentliche Spiele. Denn wozu kauft man sich die Konsole? Sicher nicht um erstmal Blu-Ray Filme damit zu gucken. Im Normalfall möchte man damit doch spielen und Blu-Ray als nettes extra Feature nutzen.


Ich denke mal die werden Blueray Filme etwas pushen wollen. Spiele kauft man sich ja dann sowieso. Bei Sonderangeboten geht es ja nicht unbedingt darum, dass der Kunde das perfekte Angebot bekommt, Firmeninteressen sind ja auch noch da 

Für den Preis würde ich mir eine PS3-Anschaffung vielleicht auch nochmal überlegen. Nicht schlecht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Juli 2007)

*Killzone 2*

Ein erstes, angeblich echtes Bild von Killzone 2 im Handyformat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild in höherer Auflösung

Wer die ungeschnittene Szene sehen will, der klickt hier.  

consolewars.de



Nachtrag: Diese beiden Bilder, die derzeit durchs Netz geistern,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stammen nicht aus Killzone und sind nicht von Guerrilla Games.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Killzone 2*

Die PS3- Preissenkung soll schon am 12.7. auch in der PAL-Region ankommen. Darf man gespannt sein.
http://www.smarthousenews.com.au/Ga...e?Article=/Games And Devices/Console/D3L4X5G4


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juli 2007)

*E3 2007 - MS PK - Fazit*

Wer nachlesen möchte, was alles passiert ist, der kann z.B. hier schauen.

Insgesamt war die Veranstaltung IMO doch extrem schwach. Weiß nicht, ob es nun an der Neuausrichtung der E3 lag, weil die PK auch übers Fernsehen ausgestrahlt wurde, ob MS nicht besser konnte oder sich was für die X07 aufheben will.

In 90 Minuten hat man fast nur aufgewärmte Kost zu sehen bekommen. Trailer, die mitunter schon einige Zeit im Netz waren (z.B. GTA oder CoD). Es war ja schön mal wieder was zu CoD oder Assassins Creed zu sehen, nur es wirkte alles irgendwie nur aufgewärmt.
Schönste Meldung für PC Spieler war sicher der Gears of War Port für Windows XP und Vista.
Europa bekommt auch den Videomarktplatz und die Elite zum Jahresende und der Halo 3 Trailer war ganz nett. Auch scheint es bei Live Arcade nun endlich mehr Neuentwicklungen / bessere Spiele zu geben (Kaum noch 15 bis 20 Jahre alte Gurken).

Hat noch jemand die PK gesehen? Andere Meinungen?

Nachtrag: Dafür kommen jetzt Demos und Trailer auf den Marktplatz. U.a. eine Blue Dragon Demo.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: E3 2007 - MS PK - Fazit*


Du hat eigentlich nur noch vergessen, dass Systemhure RE4 auch für die 360 nun kommt ^^ ("exklusiv für GameCube"  )


Etwas seltsam btw mit Multititeln (GTA etc.) zu werben, wahrscheinlich darf man sich die gleichen (alten) Trailer heute Abend nochmal bei Sony anschauen ^^ 

Den Ablauf der MS-Konferenz kann man hier stichpunktartig nachlesen:

http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=18811



Ich persönlich bin schon zufrieden:


> Sony has confirmed that a new Metal Gear Solid 4 trailer is to be available exclusively for download from the Playstation store following their press conference tomorrow.


(dafür dass keiner der alten Trailer im Store ist... btw auch nicht der zu FFXIII  )


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: E3 2007 - MS PK - Fazit*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.07.2007 07:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat noch jemand die PK gesehen? Andere Meinungen?




alles kalter -aber immerhin solider- kaffee.
am beeindruckensten fand ich fast die animationen in nba live 08, was schon beinahe wieder ein armutszeugnis ist.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: E3 2007 - MS PK - Fazit*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.07.2007 08:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hat eigentlich nur noch vergessen, dass Systemhure RE4 auch für die 360 nun kommt ^^ ("exklusiv für GameCube"  )


Hä? Meinst du die Bilder, die gestern aufgetaucht sind? Das waren IMO Fakes.




> Etwas seltsam btw mit Multititeln (GTA etc.) zu werben, wahrscheinlich darf man sich die gleichen (alten) Trailer heute Abend nochmal bei Sony anschauen ^^


Vermutlich. Glaube kaum, dass Rockstar groß was verraten wird, wenn sie gegen Ende des Monats Trailer #3 ins Netz stellen wollen.




> Ich persönlich bin schon zufrieden:


Wenn man danach geht, dann gab es mit Halo, Assassins Creed, etc. auch neues Material. Aber irgendwie habe ich doch irgendwie zumindest hier und da eine Neuankündigung erwartet, die ein wenig spektakulärer ist. Aber hängt vermutlich mit dem neuen Konzept der E3 zusammen. Da will jeder Publisher lieber ne eigene, kleine PK abhalten.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: E3 2007 - MS PK - Fazit*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.07.2007 09:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 11.07.2007 08:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bekam diese Info im icq in einem Textblock mit Infos der Präsentation, dachte daher das gehörte dazu *g*
Fehler meinerseits, bei der Konferenz wurde nur RE5 vorgestellt.



btw. sollte MS mal ein paar neue Designer einstellen.
Nach dem braunen Zune ist das ja fast noch hässlicher  :
http://www.consolewars.de/generalpurpose/pictureviewer.php?id=52791&cid=&sid=&rid=17160&type=news&redirect=%2Fnews%2Fnewsdisplay.php%3Fshowpage%3D%26idx%3D17160%23ganc#screenview


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: E3 2007 - MS PK - Fazit*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.07.2007 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> btw. sollte MS mal ein paar neue Designer einstellen.


Einige neue Marketingexperten könnte da vielleicht auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: E3 2007 - MS PK - Fazit*

Ich hab mir mal erlaubt die Trailer und Infos in den E3-Sammelthread zu stopfen
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=8&tid=5862786&mid=5865654#5865654
Nur falls man sich wundert, warum es hier nichts zu sehen gibt ^^


Edit: Den Killzone2-Trailer verkünde ich aber auch hier ^^:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/21490.html?type=flv

Alles Infos über die "geheime" Vorführung gibts hier zu lesen:
http://uk.ps3.ign.com/articles/803/803129p1.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: E3 2007 - MS PK - Fazit*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.07.2007 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Den Killzone2-Trailer verkünde ich aber auch hier ^^:
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/21490.html?type=flv


Sieht wirklich schön actionreich und gut inszeniert aus. Hoffentlich gibt es aber mehr als nur so enge / begrenzte „Gänge“.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2007)

*Nintendo PK*

die pk ist soeben zuende; ich fasse mal die (wenigen) wirklich interessanten fakten zusammen:

- nintendo stellt den "zapper" vor, der wiimote und -das ist das eigentlich interessante- auch den nunchuck mit einem pistolen- (oder eher smg-)aufsatz verbindet;vorgestellt wird das gerät mit zwei schon hinlänglich bekannten railshootern (ghost squad und re umbrella chr.) und einem echtzeit moh, das nebenbei einen 32 mp online modus bieten soll (zumindest hab ich das so verstanden, muss sich demzufolge also um einen komplett neuen titel handeln, oder?)

- mario kart wii, ebenfalls mit online mp modus, wird gezeigt

- wiifit wird erstmals offiiziell vorgestellt; auch hier wird eine neue hardware mitgeliefert, nämlich eine matte  (`balance board`) die unter anderem gewichtsverlagerungen erkennt und bei den diversen (über 40) fitnessübungen verwendung finden soll

- nette ausschnitte aus mario galaxy und metroid werden gezeigt: metroid wird live auf der bühne gespielt und sieht wirklich gut aus

- ein neuer kanal,`mii out` genannt, wird eingeführt (dient dem austausch und der bewertung von miis) 

- kommende ea sports titel werden gezeigt, diese werden ebenfalls online spielbar sein (was allerdings auch schon bekannt)

- ansonsten viel marketing blabla und casual-/ hardcoregamer geschwafel

sollte mir noch was einfallen werde ichs ergänzen, aber wirklich weltbewegendes gabs hier auch nicht zu sehen (meine ich zumindest).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Nintendo PK*

Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich gespannt, wie es bei Sony sein wird. Nach zwei Enttäuschungen kann es ja eigentlich nur besser werden, oder?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Nintendo PK*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.07.2007 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich gespannt, wie es bei Sony sein wird. Nach zwei Enttäuschungen kann es ja eigentlich nur besser werden, oder?



wie gesagt, neuer MGS4-Trailer ist ja schon angekündigt, das reicht mir schon, ich schraube meine Erwartungen nicht zu hoch ^^

Es wäre allerdings nett mal was zum neuen Eyetoy zu sehen, kommt ja bald die Kamera raus.

Innovations-Ecke sollte ja mit LittleBigPlanet abgedeckt werden


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Nintendo PK*

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei der PS 3 mit Downloads aus? Sollen die direkt nach der PK kommen?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Nintendo PK*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.07.2007 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es eigentlich bei der PS 3 mit Downloads aus? Sollen die direkt nach der PK kommen?



Jup, ich hoffe genauso schnell wie bei der 360 heute.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juli 2007)

*Sony PK*

Infofetzen aus der PK:
- PS 2 noch immer sehr stark
- 150 neue Titel :-o
- PS 3 Verkauft stieg nach der Preissenkung um 90% an
- nette PSP Titel wie God of War werden gezeigt, aber leider erkennt man nix auf dem Schirm.
- Neue PSP (kleiner, leichter, Akku hält länger, etc.)
- PSP kann nun mit dem TV verbunden werden
- Neue PSP kommt in schwarz und silber als "Entertainment Pack" mit 1 GB Speicherstick + UMS Movies (In den USA für 199 in September).
- Außerdem ein spezielles "Star Wars Pack" im Oktober für 199
- PSN Games: 80 Spiele in der Entwicklung bis März 08
- 1. für PS3 und PSP: "echochrome" ein Puzzlespiel (Sieht interessant aus)
- 2. Wipeout HW
- 3. Pain
- 4. PSN und auf BR-Disk: Warhawk und Socom
- PSN auf dem Handy wird gezeigt und wie man Bilder vom Handy in die eigene Wohnung bekommt und sie dann an der Wand hat
- Es wird die 80GB version vorgestellt für 599, die 60 GB für 499
- 200 Spiele und 180 PSN Spiele bis Ende 2007, 120 von den 200 in den USA
- NC-Soft bringt Onlinespiele für die PS3
- Haze wird vorgestellt (in diesem Jahr nur für die PS3 zu haben)
- Unreal 3 Engine soll für PS3 optimiert werden
- UT 3 wird dieses Jahr PS3 exklusiv sein
- Mods vom PC können auf die PS 3 übertragen werden
- UT Trailer läuft. Allerdings mit dem Text "Fromt the Studio that brought you Gears of War" :g*
- CoD 4 wird gezeigt
- Assassins Creed wird gezeigt
- und der Resi 5 Teaser
- sowie Burnout Paradise
- und viele andere Harry Potter, GH 3, etc.
- MGS 4 (exklusiv) - letzte Teil der Serie, alles soll geklärt werden, etc. - ist weiterhin ein Stealthgam - Trailer läuft - weltweiter Release 2008 - Auf der Tokio Expo spielbar
- Trailer: Ratchet & Clank, Folklore, Heavenly Sword, Little Big Planet, Uncharted, inFamous
- GT5 Po (soll voll GT5 kommen und MP (vorab?) bieten)
- Der neue Killzone 2 Trailer läuft


*Fazit*: Insgesamt hat Sony auch nur mit Wasser gekocht und ähnlich wie MS fast nur bekannte Titel ein wenig näher gezeigt, die in diesem Jahr (oder Anfang 200 in den Läden stehen werden. Auch wenn man viele Trailer im Stream nicht wirklich sehen konnte, so hat sich Sony IMO am Besten verkauft. Die überarbeitete PSP kam, es gab viele Spielebilder zu sehen (und eher weniger Blabla) und außerdem haben sie doch einiges - zumindest kurzzeitig - exklusiv bekommen. Außerdem bleibt MGS 4 wohl zumindest noch einige ebenfalls exklusiv.

Insgesamt hoffe ich auf eine spektakulärere Tokio Game Show bzw. X07. Man will ja schließlich auch noch sehen, was einen in 2008 alles erwartet, was man noch nicht kennt. ^^

*Nur*: Was ist mit dem PS 3-Preis in Europa?? Da sollte doch was zu gesagt werden?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sony PK*


Also ich fand sie bedeutend besser, auch von der Präsentation (teils virtuell durch Home etc.)
Zudem gab es wirklich einzelne neue Titel zu sehen.


Du hast aber ein paar Sachen vergessen:

- Das veränderte Home (nun u.a. Außenareale) wurde gezeigt und demonstriert, wie man aus Home direkt in ein PS3-Spiel startete. Dazu wurde MotorStorm in Home ausgewählt (Mitspieler waren imo die Anwesenden in diesem virtuellen Zimmer) und nach einer Ladezeit startete das ganze direkt (kein Intro, Auswahl etc.) im Multiplayermodus, man musste nur noch Fahrzeug etc. auswählen, Spiel laden und los gings. Wenn man aufhören will, ist man wieder in Home am selben  Punkt.
Sollte das mit jedem PS3-Spiel in der Form gehen, wäre das wirklich eine Bereicherung durch Home.

- Hideo Kojima hat den neuen MGS4-Trailer (btw. gab es Vamp aus MGS2 zu sehen) persönlich vorgestellt.

- Der Killzone Trailer war etwas anders als der von gametrailers, es ging noch etwas weiter in dieser Mission voran.



FFXIII und FFvsXIII gab es nicht zu sehen, entweder sind die wirklich nicht auf der E3 vertreten oder Squareenix möchte sie selber vorstellen.

Was ich seltsam fand: Hab ich es verpasst oder wurden die Trailer von GTA4 und Lair nicht gezeigt? Außerdem bedankte er sich nach dem Haze-Trailer bei Ubisoft für die Exklusivität (ohne was von Jahr zu sagen), kommt es nun doch nur für PS3?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sony PK*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.07.2007 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast aber ein paar Sachen vergessen: [...]


Sicherlich richtig, aber ich habe ja auch nicht zu jedem Trailer ne Analyse geschrieben. 




> Was ich seltsam fand: Hab ich es verpasst oder wurden die Trailer von GTA4 und Lair nicht gezeigt?


Also ich habe sie auch nicht gesehen.



> Außerdem bedankte er sich nach dem Haze-Trailer bei Ubisoft für die Exklusivität (ohne was von Jahr zu sagen), kommt es nun doch nur für PS3?


Ich meine er hat was von "dieses Jahr" gesagt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sony PK*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.07.2007 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 11.07.2007 22:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zumindest das mit Home war aber wichtig ^^


btw. die Trailer sind schon im US-PS-Store.
Aber auch nicht alle gezeigten Titel und wiederum Titel, die nicht erwähnt wurden (Lair, ein Ski-Spiel etc.). Zumal imo nicht alle Trailer ganz gezeigt wurden. Ich bin vor allem froh das ganze als direct-Feed in HD sehen zu können, MGS4 und Killzone im Briefmarkengröße-Stream ließen mich nicht gerade vor Begeisterung aufspringen.

Keine Demos, aber da z.B. ein Heavenly Sword Trailer fehlt und man die ganze E3 als Zeitraum angegeben hat, kann man noch hoffen.


----------



## TestDrive (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

<gelöscht>

*Edit Nali*: Jeder kann ja seine Meinung übe die unterschiedlichen Systeme haben. Aber Leute, die ihre Meinung nicht einmal begründen können (Nein, drei "  " sind keine Begründung), die sollte sich doch eher ein anderes Forum suchen, wenn sie flamen wollen. Solche Beiträgen sind alles, nur nicht nützlich, hilfreich oder erwünscht. Danke fürs Verständnis.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sony PK*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.07.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Demos, aber da z.B. ein Heavenly Sword Trailer fehlt und man die ganze E3 als Zeitraum angegeben hat, kann man noch hoffen.


Hä? Einen HS-Trailer gibt es doch.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sony PK*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.07.2007 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 11.07.2007 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja den alten, aber nicht speziell etwas nur E3 (im E3-"Ordner")


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Juli 2007)

*PS 3 News*

*Sony bestätigt Sixaxis mit Rumble*

12.07.07 - Ein Sprecher von Sony CEA hat gegenüber Kotaku bestätigt, dass sich ein Sixaxis-Controller mit Rumble-Funktion in Arbeit befindet - wann der Controller erscheinen wird, sagte er nicht.

gamefront.de


----------



## eX2tremiousU (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sony PK*

Gut, nun kommt die PSP "lite" nun also doch. Die Features klingen zumindest interessant, und lassen darauf deuten, dass Sony tatsächlich auf die Fans und Forderungen der Communities gehört hat. Allerdings finde ich es reichlich dämlich, dass das Gerät optisch praktisch noch genauso aussieht wie die alte PSP. Nicht unbedingt DER Grund um erneut 200 $ / € für das Ding zu zahlen. Da hätte ich mir ein anderes, moderneres Design gewünscht. Eben wie damals beim DSL, der doch extrem anders aussah, als eben die alte "Kalter Krieg"-Variante. 

Immerhin ist es ein nettes Feature, dass man nun die PSP-Games auch auf dem TV spielen kann. Da hat Sony wohl das Gerät ideal an das eher unflexible und non-mobile-suitable Lineup angepaßt. *g*

Sonst war da jetzt aber eigentlich auch nix bei, was mich sonderlich interessiert hat. Demnach waren für mich die Präsentationen der 3 großen Globalplayer eher "mau", und es gab größtenteils nur Zeugs zu sehen, was man bereits kannte, bzw. es gab eben neues Material zu bereits angekündigten Spielen.

Mau...sehr, sehr mau...da ist das Wii-Balance-Board tatsächlich bisher das einzige vorgestellte Gerät, was man vorsichtig mit dem Begriff "Innovation" titulieren dürfte. 

Bisheriges E3-Fazit: Maue Konsolenpräsentationen, gnadenlos miese / nicht existente PC-Ankündigungen. Thats the way it meant to be played...   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: PS 3 News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.07.2007 08:49 schrieb:
			
		

> *Sony bestätigt Sixaxis mit Rumble*
> 
> 12.07.07 - Ein Sprecher von Sony CEA hat gegenüber Kotaku bestätigt, dass sich ein Sixaxis-Controller mit Rumble-Funktion in Arbeit befindet - wann der Controller erscheinen wird, sagte er nicht.
> 
> gamefront.de




ps3 frühkäufer habens nicht leicht- auch wenns eigentlich klar war.

komisch aber dennoch, dass es ein multimilliarden $ konzern, nicht früher fertigbringt, sich mit einer klitsche wie immersion zu einigen und lieber millionen kunden vor den kopf stösst.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: PS 3 News*

Für Europa wird es direkt wohl keine Preissenkung geben, aber das hier:
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=18877

Für 600€ die 60gb PS3, Resistance, MotorStorm und zwei Pads (aber wenn die ohne Rumble sind... ^^).

Für Sony intern wohl nicht so teuer, für die Käufer (die das alles sowieso kaufen wollten) ergäbe das aber einen Neupreisnachlas von ca 165-170€.

Wäre ziemlich krass, nur weiß man noch nicht wann es kommt.

(für den 08/15 Kunden an sich imo aber nicht so ködernd. Der sieht immer noch nur die 600€, außer er vergleicht eben)


----------



## undergrounderX (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: PS 3 News*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.07.2007 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Europa wird es direkt wohl keine Preissenkung geben, aber das hier:
> http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=18877
> 
> Für 600€ die 60gb PS3, Resistance, MotorStorm und zwei Pads (aber wenn die ohne Rumble sind... ^^).
> ...


Immerhin zwar keine Preissenkung aber ein gutes Angebot   
Ausserdem wird das sowieso bei ebay zu einer Senkung des PS3 Preises führen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: PS 3 News*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.07.2007 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> (für den 08/15 Kunden an sich imo aber nicht so ködernd. Der sieht immer noch nur die 600€, außer er vergleicht eben)


Nicht nur das. Auch der Käuferkreis wird durch die Games eingeschränkt. Dabei geht es gar nicht mal darum, dass man eventuell ein Resistance nicht will / kein Interesse hat, auch beim jüngeren Publikum könnte es schwer werden. Manchen Elternteilen sind die USK Logos ja egal, aber beim Rest fällt der Kauf dann vielleicht doch flach, wenn es die Konsole nur mit solchen Titeln gibt. Hätte Sony doch insgesamt deutlich flexible handhaben können. Siehe z.B. das kostenlos Game für die ersten Vorbesteller, wo man einfach einen Sony-Titel wählen konnte.


----------



## EmmasPapa (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: PS 3 News*

Wie der Nintendochef auf der E3 schon sagte, es sei erklärtes Ziel das die Konsole jeden Tag von mindestens einem Familienmitglied von der Mutter bis zu den Kindern angestellt wird. So etwas kann man mit der PS3 oder XBox einfach nicht bewerkstelligen, dazu sind die Spiele zu speziell und auf das erwachsene Publikum ausgerichtet. Und das scheint ja auch der Grund für den Erfolg der WII zu sein.

Aber auch an das ältere Publikum wird gedacht http://www.computerbase.de/news/consumer_electronics/konsolen/nintendo/2007/juli/nintendo_wii_zapper/


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2007)

*Nix Preissenkung für Europa*



> Kaz Hirai, President und Group Chief Operating Officer von Sony Computer Entertainment, sagte gegenüber VGNett, dass es derzeit keine Pläne für eine Preissenkung der PS3 in Europa gibt.
> 
> Zuvor hatte schon die britische BBC geschrieben, dass Sony keine Preissenkung - wie in den USA von USD 599 auf USD 499 - durchführen wird.
> 
> Stattdessen soll es hierzulande das 'Starter Pack' geben, über das gestern berichtet wurde (PS3 + 2 Controller + MotorStorm + Resistance = Euro 599).



_gamefront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juli 2007)

*PS 3*



			
				Bonkic am 13.07.2007 09:31 schrieb:
			
		

> > Kaz Hirai, President und Group Chief Operating Officer von Sony Computer Entertainment, sagte gegenüber VGNett, dass es derzeit keine Pläne für eine Preissenkung der PS3 in Europa gibt.
> >
> > Zuvor hatte schon die britische BBC geschrieben, dass Sony keine Preissenkung - wie in den USA von USD 599 auf USD 499 - durchführen wird.
> >
> ...



Wurde doch schon gestern gepostet. 


Aber es gibt dafür Neuigkeiten im Bezug auf das 60GB-Modell in den USA: Es wird eingestellt!



> SCEE president David Reeves has told GamesIndustry.biz that the 60GB PlayStation 3 will no longer be available in the US after stock sells out - which he predicts will occur by the end of the month.
> [...]
> "All they're doing is taking their stock in trade that they've got at the moment of the 60GB model, marking the price down and it will all be gone by the end of July."
> 
> When asked to clarify if this will mean the end of the 60GB model, Reeves answered, "In America, yes."


http://www.gamesindustry.biz/content_page.php?aid=26704


Damit wäre Sony dann wieder bei 599$.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: PS 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.07.2007 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit wäre Sony dann wieder bei 599$.




das ist doch ein witz. 
sind die -mit verlaub- bescheuert?


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2007)

*Rumblepad: Sony dementiert (vorübergehend...)*



> Innerhalb der letzten 24 Stunden verbreitete sich ein Gerücht über die angebliche Ankündigung eines Rumble-Controllers von Sony rasend schnell im Internet (wie das eben so ist heutzutage). Die Bestätigung kam demnach von einem Sony-Mitarbeiter, was die Kollegen von IGN gerne genauer wissen wollten.
> 
> Auf Nachfrage erhielt man dort folgende Antwort: "Der bei Kotaku erwähnte SCEA-Mitarbeiter hat in den News gelesen, dass Dritthersteller an einem Rumble-Controller für die PlayStation 3 arbeiten. *Seine Kommentare wurden aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Sony hat keinerlei Ankündigungen diesbezüglich gemacht.*"(...)



_eurogamers_

irgendwas läuft bei sony massiv falsch.
anders kann ich mir dieses hin und her mittlerweile nicht mehr erklären.


----------



## crackajack (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Rumblepady: Sony dementiert (vorübergehend...)*



			
				Bonkic am 13.07.2007 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwas läuft bei sony massiv falsch.
> anders kann ich mir dieses hin und her mittlerweile nicht mehr erklären.


Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn eine zusätzliche Variante der PS3 mit HD-DVD-Laufwerk erscheint.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juli 2007)

*Star Wars*

Es gibt einen sehr sehenswerten Trailer zu "Star Wars: Force Unleashed"
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/21861.html


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2007)

*Microsoft gibt Fehler im Hardwaredesign der 360 zu*



> (...)Microsoft has admitted that every one of the 11.6 million Xbox 360 consoles sold in the past 19 months suffers from a design flaw that could cause the device to fail.
> 
> The firm will extend the warranty coverage from one to three years to compensate consumers, but does not plan to instate a recall or exchange programme.
> 
> ...



http://www.crn.com.au/story.aspx?CIID=85600&src=site-marq


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juli 2007)

*Fable 2*

Umfangreiche Fable 2 Präsentation: http://media.xbox360.ign.com/media/741/741361/vid_2056044.html


----------



## LordMephisto (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: PS 3*



			
				Bonkic am 13.07.2007 09:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 13.07.2007 09:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den Sinn verstehe ich auch nicht. Zumal man sich doch ohne Probleme selbst eine größere HDD einbauen kann, wenn einem die 60GB nicht reichen. 
Eine PS3 mit 60GB gibt es (noch) für 499$ und für 20 GB mehr soll man 100$ hinlegen. Dafür krieg ich eine 160GB 2,5" HDD, die sich problemlos einbauen läßt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: PS 3*



			
				LordMephisto am 13.07.2007 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.07.2007 09:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deshalb wird es das 60gb Modell in den USA ja auch nicht mehr geben.

Sony bleibt (nachdem die 60gb Modelle verkauft sind) bei den 600$ und man bekommt dafür MotorStorm und 20gb mehr als früher.

Das kommt Sony sehr viel günstiger als eine "echte" Preissenkung. 
Nicht vergessen, auch heute sind die 600$/€ immer noch das billigste auf dem Markt, in Anbetracht der Hardware-Ausstattung die man bekommt.
Man kann doch nicht erwarten, dass Sony ein halbes Jahr nach dem Release z.B. auf den Preis der Elite runtergehen kann, obwohl z.B.  Wlan und BR-Laufwerk mit verbaut sind.


Interessant finde ich aber, dass das Europa-Starterpack eigentlich dann günstiger ist. Selbst wenn man die Spiele nicht will (und das sind immerhin die beiden beliebtesten Starttitel, auch online) kann man den Kram ja noch verkaufen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: PS 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.07.2007 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant finde ich aber, dass das Europa-Starterpack eigentlich dann günstiger ist. Selbst wenn man die Spiele nicht will (und das sind immerhin die beiden beliebtesten Starttitel, auch online) kann man den Kram ja noch verkaufen.


Und wer soll die Games kaufen, wenn jeder Kunde diese Spiele zur Konsole bekommt? Da wird der Markt an "Altbesitzern", die eine PS 3 bislang gekauft haben und noch keins der beiden Spiele haben, doch sehr eingeschränkt sein.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: PS 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.07.2007 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 13.07.2007 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt natürlich, die beiden Titel müsste man dann wohl für einen ziemlich geringen Preis verkaufen.

Ich meinte auch nur, das der Weiterverkauf eine Option wäre, ich selbst würde die nicht verkaufen, allein schon wegen den Online-Modi.


Aber ich frage mich, was dann mit unserem 60gb-only Modell geschieht? Wenn dieses auch nicht produziert wird, könnte man in Deutschland nur noch ab 18 Jahren (Resistance) eine PS3 kaufen  (wahrscheinlich lässt man es dann einfach weg bei uns  )


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: PS 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.07.2007 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann doch nicht erwarten, dass Sony ein halbes Jahr nach dem Release z.B. auf den Preis der Elite runtergehen kann, obwohl z.B.  Wlan und BR-Laufwerk mit verbaut sind.



hier gehts gar nicht darum, was ich erwarte:
für mich wirkt diese strategie, so es denn eine gibt, nicht sehr durchdacht.

erst gibts gerüchte um eine preissenkung, die erwartungsgemäss dementiert werden.
keine zwei tage später wird die preissenkung offiziell gemacht, um dann -wiederum 2 tage später- wieder relativert zu werden.

dann wird ein bundle angekündigt mit grösserer hdd, _neben_ der 60 gb variante (die 20 gb version ist ja schon lange tot), welches dann -wie man kurz darauf erfährt- die "alte" variante, zu deren preis ersetzt.

ähnlich siehts mit dem rumble- pad aus: mal kommts, mal kommts nicht....

natürlich trägt das internet auch seine mitschuld an solch einer entwicklung, aber sony könnte dem mit einer weniger konfusen informationspolitk durchaus entgegenwirken. 

wie soll der "normale" kunde da noch durchblicken?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juli 2007)

*Halo Wars Coop-Modus & Demo angekündigt*



> [...] While there was plenty Ensemble wouldn't reveal just yet, such as whether there's a Covenant campaign (although we reckon that's a shoe-in),one interesting facet of the game they did reveal is that will be a full co-op mode for the single-player version playable over Xbox Live.[...] Ensemble also confirmed there will be a Halo Wars demo before release so everyone can give it a full work out before the game's final release.


http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=168015

Feine Sache. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juli 2007)

*PS 3 Modelle*

Und es geht weiter



> Europa könnte vielleicht 120GB-PS3 kriegen
> 
> 13.07.07 - Sony könnte in Europa vielleicht einmal eine PS3 mit 120GB Festplatte ausliefern. Dahingehend äußerte sich Davie Reeves von Sony Entertainment Europe gegenüber DagBladet.no.
> 
> Er hält den Unterschied zwischen 60GB und 80GB für zu gering, als dass man hier eine 80GB-PS3 ausliefern könnte. Eine Erhöhung der Festplattenkapazität um nur 20GB ist es seiner Auffassung nach nicht wert - das wäre es aber bei einer Verdoppelung auf 120GB.



Gamefront.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juli 2007)

*DMC 4*



> *Capcom plant Devil May Cry 4-Demo für Xbox 360*
> 
> 13.07.07 - Capcom wird ein Devil May Cry 4 Click Picture-Demo für die Xbox 360 auf Xbox Live veröffentlichen. Das bestätigte das Unternehmen laut Xbox360IGN auf der Microsoft-E3-Pressekonferenz.
> 
> Für die PlayStation3 und das PlayStation Network wird ein Demo in Betracht gezogen, entschieden ist aber noch nichts.



gamefront.de


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. Juli 2007)

*LittleBigPlanet Creation*

Es gibt nun einige Videos die zeigen, wie man in LittleBigPlanet etwas selber bauen kann.

Höchsts interessant und man will eigentlich sofort das Pad in die Hand nehmen.

Create-Trailer
Kurzer umkommentierter Überblick über die ganzen Tools.

Walkthrough Part 1 HD Hier wird ziemlich genau erklärt, wie man das Zeug dann bewegt etc.

16min Developer Demonstration
Da die ganze Zeit fragen gestellt werden, erfährt man hier einiges.


- Wenn das Spiel nach der Beta als Verkaufsversion auf Blu-Ray kommt wird man schon eine Menge Level etc. haben (sowohl von den Entwicklern als wohl auch von den Beta-Usern). Anders gesagt, sie wollen soviel auf die Disk packen wie sie können.
Das wäre dann der normale Jump&Run Teil. In diesem kann man neue Items freispielen. Am Anfang hat man noch nicht das komplette Set, aber indem man die Level spielt und z.B. einer neuen Textur begegnet wird diese dann dem eigenem Set hinzugefügt.
- Man kann ja quasi ganze Maschinen bauen (wie z.B. der gezeigte Panzer), das ganze kann man dann als ein Item speichern und später also z.B. in einem Multiplayerlevel mal eben seine gebauten Sachen rausholen und dort verwenden.
- Die Hintergründe/Themen kann man nicht selbst erstellen (imo) sondern wählt sie aus (on-the-fly). Neben anderen Content sollen diese aber auch nachträglich von den Entwicklern erweitert werden.
- 4 Spieler auf einer PS3, online wird es wohl auf 8 pro Level begrenzt, da es einfach sonst Chaos pur ist.
- Level werden wohl auf 100m hoch(breit?) begrenzt sein (wenn man den Sacboy als 5cm Männchen sieht). Erstellt man es nur mit Dingen von der Disk, sind die Level nur einige wenige MB groß. Durch eigene Fotos von der PS3-Festplatte/USB-Stick etc. werden sie natürlich größer.
- Musik kann man anpassen, nicht sicher ist, ob man eigene Musik einbauen kann. (technisch möglich, aber ich nehme mal an, es ist rechtlich schwierig wenn diese Level mit der Musik dann verbreitet werden).

Das beste an dem Spiel wird außer dem selber Erstellen und dem MP-Fun wohl das Zeug, was die anderen Spieler gebaut haben. Ich mein, man gibt da quasi einen supereinfachen Spieleditor an die Massen, da muss einfach genial-krankes Zeug heraus kommen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Juli 2007)

*Joyboard*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 12.07.2007 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> da ist das Wii-Balance-Board tatsächlich bisher das einzige vorgestellte Gerät, was man vorsichtig mit dem Begriff "Innovation" titulieren dürfte.



*g*

Aber wie immer gibt es ja kein klauen sondern verbessern, witzig ist es aber trotzdem ^^


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Joyboard*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 16.07.2007 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 12.07.2007 08:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut, war vor meiner Zeit. *g*
Aber schon niedlich zu sehen, wie einige Sachen einfach immer wieder neu belebt werden. Wobei ich das dumpfe Gefühl habe, dass Nintendo mit der "Idee" erfolgreicher sein wird. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Juli 2007)

*PS3: UT3 Mods*

Genaures zu dem UT3-Mods auf der PS3:



> Epic's lead producer Jeff Morris has talked some more on Unreal Tournament mods for the PS3. Unreal Tournament 3 on Sony's machine will allow for maps, weapons and mods. The mods will be created on the PC and then better work on the PS3 via a built-in option. The respective file can then be exported onto a memory stick and imported to the title via the PS3's memory stick reader. The great news is that the content should not be filtered by either Epic and Sony, which Morris stated is one of the reasons is why UT 3 is an exclusive as MS nor Nintendo would never allow such an open field when it comes to downloadable content.



http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=18985


Jetzt fehlt noch die Bestätigung für Maus+Tastatur Support


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2007)

*Game Informer: Das nächste PS3- Modell?/ FF XIII erst Ende 2008?*



> - Sony plant eine PlayStation3 mit 40GB Festplatte. Die Konsole soll allerdings keine Abwärtskompatibilität besitzen. Der Preis soll bei USD 399 liegen.
> 
> - Final Fantasy XIII (PS3) von Square Enix sei im Moment ein ziemliches Durcheinander. Die Lokalisierungsprozess soll wohl ein Jahr dauern, und in Japan soll das Rollenspiel nicht vor Ende 2008 erscheinen.
> 
> - PS3-Spiele sollen ab dem Weihnachtsgeschäft 2007 auch 'Achievements' (Erfolge) besitzen, wie bei der Xbox 360.



_gamefront_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Game Informer: Das nächste PS3- Modell?/ FF XIII erst Ende 2008?*



			
				Bonkic am 17.07.2007 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Sony plant eine PlayStation3 mit 40GB Festplatte. Die Konsole soll allerdings keine Abwärtskompatibilität besitzen. Der Preis soll bei USD 399 liegen.



Ich nehme mal an, damit soll der fehlende PS2-Chip gemeint sein? Denn die Abwärtskompatibilität ist ja nun Software-Basis und in die Firmware integriert - daher kann es auch keine PS3 ohne diese geben ^^


----------



## Iceman (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Game Informer: Das nächste PS3- Modell?/ FF XIII erst Ende 2008?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.07.2007 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 17.07.2007 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der PS2 Chip ist doch heute schon fast überall raus, nur die 60GB Restbestände in USA und Japan haben den noch. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das ne Version mit extra Firmware sein wird wo die PS2 Abwärtskompatibilität ganz rausgenommen ist.


----------



## SCUX (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Game Informer: Das nächste PS3- Modell?/ FF XIII erst Ende 2008?*

wo kaufe ich am besten eine Wii?
gibt es sowas wie ein mega-set mit viel zeugs zum guten preis?

(neckermann hat nen kracher angebot, Wii+zweiten controller für 299.-  
einzelpreis 249.-+39,95 = 288,95   )


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Game Informer: Das nächste PS3- Modell?/ FF XIII erst Ende 2008?*



			
				SCUX am 17.07.2007 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> wo kaufe ich am besten eine Wii?
> gibt es sowas wie ein mega-set mit viel zeugs zum guten preis?


Wird schwer. Wii verkauft sich ausgesprochen gut, Bundels gibt kaum und der Preis ist extrem stabil. http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a154164.html
Lediglich bei eBay könnte man versuchen preiswerter an ein Gerät zu kommen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Game Informer: Das nächste PS3- Modell?/ FF XIII erst Ende 2008?*



			
				Iceman am 17.07.2007 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 17.07.2007 15:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bezweifle ich doch stark, wozu sollte man die speziell für diese Geräte rausmachen, das kostet Sony ja nicht einen Cent weniger.
Das wäre so, als wenn MS ne 50€ billigere 360 herausbringt und in der Firmware dafür die Freundesliste entfernt.


----------



## Iceman (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Game Informer: Das nächste PS3- Modell?/ FF XIII erst Ende 2008?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.07.2007 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezweifle ich doch stark, wozu sollte man die speziell für diese Geräte rausmachen, das kostet Sony ja nicht einen Cent weniger.
> Das wäre so, als wenn MS ne 50€ billigere 360 herausbringt und in der Firmware dafür die Freundesliste entfernt.



Natürlich kostet sie das nicht weniger, aber dann hätten sie ein Modell welches sie zwar billiger anbieten müssten, aber wofür die Käufer dann wirklich PS3 Spiele kaufen müssten um die Konsole sinnig zu nutzen. Und der Gewinn ist im Konsolenbereich ja immer im Spieleverkauf 

Außerdem wäre dann das Argument mit dem hohen Preis etwas abgeschwächt und man könnte so den eigenen Marktanteil steigern. Denn Sony muss unbedingt was machen, außer in Japan verkauft sich die Xbox 360 überall auf der Welt besser bis deutlich besser als die PS3 und wenn das so weitergeht läuft Sony imo in Gefahr auch noch den einen oder anderen "großen" Exklusivtitel zu verlieren womit der Weg zum dritten Platz in dieser Generation für Sony dann eventuell zementiert wäre.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Game Informer: Das nächste PS3- Modell?/ FF XIII erst Ende 2008?*



			
				Iceman am 17.07.2007 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 17.07.2007 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehm ja, dann würden sie wohl eher Features streichen, die die PS3 in der Produktion günstiger machen, sonst bringt es ja nichts


----------



## Iceman (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Game Informer: Das nächste PS3- Modell?/ FF XIII erst Ende 2008?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.07.2007 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehm ja, dann würden sie wohl eher Features streichen, die die PS3 in der Produktion günstiger machen, sonst bringt es ja nichts



Die Frage ist halt was sie streichen können. Die Abwärtskompatibilität ist einerseits recht leicht zu entfernen (muss man ja nur in der Software deaktivieren, dafür braucht man keine, von der Hardware, anderen Konsolen produzieren) und andererseits ist es nichts welches absolut überlebenswichtig für die Konsole ist.

Ansonsten könnte man vielleicht noch das eingebaute WLan entfernen oder eine noch kleinere Festplatte einbauen, aber daneben stehen Sony nicht viele Möglichkeiten offen ein "Core" Modell auf den Markt zu bringen. Mit Laufwerk und Festplatte haben sie sich festgelegt, an der eigentlichen Hardware darf man nichts ändern und eine Änderung wie das Entfernen von WLan würde erfordern, dass man neues Zubehör herstellt um dann den Leuten WLan wieder zu verkaufen 

Nee, die Abwärtskompatibilität ist schon das sinnigste Feature wenns ums Entfernen geht.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Game Informer: Das nächste PS3- Modell?/ FF XIII erst Ende 2008?*



			
				Iceman am 17.07.2007 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, die Abwärtskompatibilität ist schon das sinnigste Feature wenns ums Entfernen geht.



 
nochmal: Das bringt Sony nichts. Da könnten sie auch nichts weglassen und einfach den Preis senken - wenn sie es sich leisten könnten/wollten.
Es ist nur eine Software-Emulation, ob die jetzt dabei ist oder nicht ist für Sony völlig unerheblich.
In diesem Gerücht wird ja sogar behauptet, das ganze würde dann für 200$ weniger angeboten werden, geht schlicht nicht.

Stell es dir so vor: MS würde nun eine Elite mit 60gb für 250$ verkaufen und verbietet dafür das Herunterladen der Emulator-Files für Xbox-Spiele. 


@restliche Änderungen: 
Das 20gb Modell (welches in Amerika trotz 100$ billiger kaum einer im Vergleich zum 60gb Modell wollte) hatte außerdem kein Wlan und keine Speicherkartensteckplätze.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Game Informer: Das nächste PS3- Modell?/ FF XIII erst Ende 2008?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.07.2007 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 17.07.2007 19:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehe ich auch so. Den Emulator wegzulassen ist sicherlich das Dämlichste, was Sony machen könnte. Aus dem Grund wird der Preis ja auch möglichst nicht gesenkt, sondern es gibt stattdessen Beigaben. Da hat es für den Käufer zwar einen großen Mehrwert, aber der materielle Wert für ein wenig Plastik und CO schmerzt längst nicht so sehr, wie eine "echte" Preissenkung. Da liegt bzw. lag ja auch Sonys Problem mit dem 20GB Modell. Es ist nicht wirklich schlechter, kostet Sony in der Herstellung nahezu den gleichen Preis, aber der Kunde zahlt 100$/€ weniger.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Game Informer: Das nächste PS3- Modell?/ FF XIII erst Ende 2008?*

399 $ wären ein toller preis mit dem man vielleicht erstmals den massenmarkt erreichen könnte.
allerdings kann dieser preis wohl kaum durch die etwas kleinere hdd und den - total absurden- wegfall der abwärtskompatibilität erreicht werden.

dementsprechend kann man das gerücht, wohl unter "wäre schön gewesen" abheften. 

nur so am rande:
das wievielte ps3- modell ist hiermit jetzt im gesrpäch? das sechste? 
zumndest drei sind ja schon realität (20, 60, 80 gb) - bescheuert.

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, sony und mircosoft haben nicht kapiert, was eine konsole überhaupt ausmacht- und als solche werden ps3 und 360 ja immer noch primär vermarktet.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Juli 2007)

*AW: Game Informer: Das nächste PS3- Modell?/ FF XIII erst Ende 2008?*



			
				Bonkic am 17.07.2007 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> nur so am rande:
> das wievielte ps3- modell ist hiermit jetzt im gesrpäch? das sechste?
> zumndest drei sind ja schon realität (20, 60, 80 gb) - bescheuert.
> 
> irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, sony und mircosoft haben nicht kapiert, was eine konsole überhaupt ausmacht- und als solche werden ps3 und 360 ja immer noch primär vermarktet.



Naja, das einzige wirklich andere PS3-Modell war (bzw. in Japan ist es noch) das 20gb Modell ohne Wlan und ohne Kartenleser.
Wie groß die Festplatten sind ist ja wurscht, wichtig ist nur, dass immer eine dabei ist (ich hab z.B. noch ein Sondermodell mit einer 160gb Festplatte  *g* ).

Ich gebe die aber Recht was die Vermarktung angeht, es wirkt auf den weniger informierten Kunden verunsichernd, wenn nun von 60gb und 80gb Modellen die Rede ist.
Imo hat das seitens Sony etwas mit der PS3-Produktion zu tun, welches Festplatten-Modell gerade am günstigsten kommt (auch von der Zulieferung etc.).

@Gerücht nochmal: Bei Maxconsole steht das in der News dazu:


> The latest issue of Gameinformer is running a rumor that Sony are to release a new 40GB PS3 version without backwards compatibility at a super low price of $399. However, they did expect this to be announced at E3 so it is possible they got a bit confused and besides, backwards compatibility is now handled via software methods.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Juli 2007)

*Playstation-News*

Neues für die PS 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.watch.impress.co.jp/game/docs/20070717/pp1.htm


----------



## Optimu5Prime (17. Juli 2007)

*mass effect 20 minuten gameplay*

wollte dafür nicht extra nen neuen fred aufmachen. Für die, die es noch nicht gesehen haben : 20 minuten gameplay von mass effect, leider wird nicht viel von ausrüstung, skills usw. gezeigt, dass ist den amis wohl zu trocken. trotzdem ein guter einblick ins spiel abseits von cutscenetrailern. für bioware fans ein muss!

http://www.gamespot.com/video/930279/6174539/videoplayerpop?rgroup=e32007_videos

mein absolutes highlight der e3 und ein "first day purchase" für mich


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Game Informer: Das nächste PS3- Modell?/ FF XIII erst Ende 2008?*

Meiner Meinung nach muss Sony sich langfristig wirklich etwas überlegen. Klar in den nächsten Jahren kann vieles geschehen und es kann ich auch noch vieles verändern. Doch es ist wirklich überraschend wie sehr sich die Absätze von Ps3 Modellen in Japan weit unter den Erwartungen befinden. 

Denn Sony ist ein Name und eine grosse Marke in Japan. Doch je mehr die Gerüchte um angebliche neue Modelle 20, 40, 80 Giga usw geschührt werden um so mehr wird der Käufer verunsichert.

Keine klaren Aussagen schaden Sony langfristig. Von angeblichen Preissenkungen bis zu einem Kontroller mit Rumble Feature..all diese Aussagen könnten nach hinten losgehen sofern man nicht weiss was nun wirklich gilt. 

Trotzdem ich vermute das Sony immer mehr Boden gutmachen wird. Mit grossen Titeln kommt der grosse Absatz .. 

Auch Home wird der Ps bestimmt einen Aufschwung bringen. Ich persönlich finde es auch eine spetzielle Idee. Mal sehen wie sich das auf dne Verkauf auswirkt!


----------



## McDrake (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: mass effect 20 minuten gameplay*



			
				Optimu5Prime am 17.07.2007 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> mein absolutes highlight der e3 und ein "first day purchase" für mich


Mass Effect ist auch für mich DER Titel.
Da können Lair, Bioshock & co nur Zeitvertrieb sein


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: mass effect 20 minuten gameplay*



			
				McDrake am 18.07.2007 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Optimu5Prime am 17.07.2007 23:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es sieht sehr schön aus und scheint wirklich episch zu sein (die Galaxie, Gespräche etc.). Übrigens komisch, dass das Spiel wieder auf eine DVD passt 
Vom Stil nicht unbedingt mein Ding, aber würde mir gefallen, leider ja 360-exklusiv.

Das einzige was mich stört ist das Gameplay im Kampf, sah zu sehr nach Shooter (und nicht RPG) aus und vor allem irgendwie hakelig, komische KI etc.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Juli 2007)

*Wii*

http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=19076

Das geisterte schon vor einigen Monaten durch das Netz.

Scheinbar darf man WiiConnect24 nicht eine längere Zeit an lassen, wenn die Wii nicht ausreichend belüftet wird (also vertikal stehen etc.).

Hier ist zwar von ganz kaputten Wii die Rede, ich kenne das eigentlich nur mit dauerhaften Grafikfehlern, da die GPU durch die Hitze schaden genommen hat.

Grund ist ein kleiner Designfehler (?): Natürlich arbeitet die Wii in diesem Halb-Standby-Zustand nicht in Vollast, aber auch die Temperaturregulierung ist deaktiviert und so springt nie ein Lüfter an, egal wie heiß die Bauteile mit der Zeit werden.

Ist wie gesagt sehr von den Umständen abhängig und kommt auch wirklich nicht oft vor. Ist eher als kleine Warnung gedacht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juli 2007)

*Bully für Wii und 360*

Scheinbar meint Rockstar zum Jahresende noch ein wenig mehr Geld verdienen zu können (es kommen ja kaum lohnenswerte Titel. ) und bringt Ende 2007 auch noch die 360 und Wii-Version von "Bully" in die Läden.



> Rockstar Games announces Bully: Scholarship Edition for the Xbox 360 and Wii
> 
> New York, NY - July 19, 2007 - Rockstar Games is proud to announce that Bully: Scholarship Edition is coming to the Xbox 360 video game and entertainment system from Microsoft and the Wii home video game system from Nintendo this Winter.
> 
> ...


consolewars.de


----------



## McDrake (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bully für Wii und 360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.07.2007 01:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar meint Rockstar zum Jahresende noch ein wenig mehr Geld verdienen zu können (es kommen ja kaum lohnenswerte Titel. ) und bringt Ende 2007 auch noch die 360 und Wii-Version von "Bully" in die Läden.



Also warum nicht?
Ein aufpoliertes Bully kann sich doch sehen lassen.
Die Idee von dem Spiel ist ziemlich innovativ und das Gameplay ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Zumindest auf der PS2.
Bin aber gespannt, wie der Titel ausschaut auf der 360


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bully für Wii und 360*



			
				McDrake am 20.07.2007 02:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 20.07.2007 01:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KLar ist es nicht schlecht und es wird eine hoffentlich eine gute Umsetzung. Nur: Wie viele Spiele soll der Konsument Ende des Jahrss noch kaufen? Da wird doch mehr angeboten, als manche Gamer jemals auf einem System spielen werden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juli 2007)

*Zahlen*

*Für Kanada*


> Das Marktforschungsunternehmen NPD Group hat die kanadischen Hardware-Verkaufszahlen für Juni 2007 veröffentlicht.
> 
> Wii - 53.000
> DS - 46.000
> ...




*Japan*


> Hier sind die Hardware-Verkaufszahlen aus Japan für den Zeitraum vom 09.07.07-15.07.07.
> 
> DSL: 141.967 (139.271)
> Wii: 109.854 (75.279)
> ...



xbox-archiv.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juli 2007)

*MS Finanzbericht zum 4. Quartal*



> Microsoft hat den Finanzbericht zum 4. Quartal des am 30. Juni abgelaufenen Geschäftsjahres vorgelegt. Auch wenn der Konzern in jenem Zeitraum die veranschlagten Kosten für die Verlängerung der Garantie sowie Reparaturentschädigungen von über einer Milliarde Dollar abschrieb - finanziell steht das Unternehmen wie gehabt bestens da.
> 
> Mit einem Nettogewinn von etwa 3 Mrd. Dollar konnte man eine mehr als 7-prozentige Steigerung der Einnahmen verglichen zum 4. Quartal des vorherigen Geschäftsjahres verbuchen. Vor allem Windows Vista und die Office-Sparte beflügelten den Umsatz, der 13,4 Mrd. Dollar (11,8 Mrd. Dollar in Q4/FY 2006) betrug.
> 
> ...


http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/1846/67782/Microsoft.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juli 2007)

*Silicon Knights verklagt Epic &*



> According to a statement from Epic's Mark Rein sent to leading news outlets including Gamasutra, the Unreal Engine 3 creator is the subject of a lawsuit from licensee Silicon Knights, presumably regarding UE3-utilizing Xbox 360 title Too Human.
> 
> Rein's statement, sent out to the media this afternoon, reads as follows: "This morning we were served with a lawsuit by Silicon Knights. We believe the claims against us are unfounded and without merit and we intend to fully defend against them."
> 
> ...


http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=14759

Und hier ein wenig detaillierter


> [...]Silicon Knights claims: "The final development kit for the Xbox 360 was released in early September, 2005, such that Epic was obligated to release the functional Engine for that platform no later than March, 2006."
> 
> The suit continues: "However, that deadline came and went without Epic providing Silicon Knights with a functional version of the Engine. Indeed, it was not until much later (November, 2006, far too late for time and cost-sensitive projects like SK’s videogames) that Epic ever provided anything resembling working Xbox 360 code to its licensees. Even at that belated date, though, Epic did not provide any guidance to licensees in how to implement the code it finally released."
> [...]


----------



## McDrake (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bully für Wii und 360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.07.2007 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wird doch mehr angeboten, als manche Gamer jemals auf einem System spielen werden.


Da hast natürlich recht.
So ein Titel hätte wunderbar ins Sommerloch gepasst.


----------



## McDrake (20. Juli 2007)

*Gran Turismo 5 Prologue Video*

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/22574.html
Sieht ja ganz nett aus und sind sogar mehr als sechs Autos unterwegs. 
Leider sieht man immer noch kein Schadensmodell.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bully für Wii und 360*



			
				McDrake am 20.07.2007 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 20.07.2007 07:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passt er doch - für alle PS2-Besitzer jederzeit für 20-30€ erhältlich, für PS3-Besitzer in bis zu 1080p und mit AA


----------



## McDrake (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bully für Wii und 360*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.07.2007 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Passt er doch - für alle PS2-Besitzer jederzeit für 20-30€ erhältlich, für PS3-Besitzer in bis zu 1080p und mit AA


Einem PS3-Besitzer ist es sehr schwierig ein PS2-Spiel zu verkaufen.
Da kann ich noch so vom GOW2 schwärmen, da wird lieber ein grottiges Gundam gekauft


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bully für Wii und 360*



			
				McDrake am 20.07.2007 12:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 20.07.2007 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mhh, sind das dann Kunden, die vorher keine PS2 hatten?
Ich hatte mir einige an Budget-Preisspielen nachgekauft und GoW2 natürlich neu in der SE.
Und in HD + AA bekommt man imo auch nicht gerade Augenkrebs...

Ich hoffe das mit dem Gundam-Kauf war btw übertrieben


----------



## McDrake (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bully für Wii und 360*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.07.2007 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> mhh, sind das dann Kunden, die vorher keine PS2 hatten?
> Ich hatte mir einige an Budget-Preisspielen nachgekauft und GoW2 natürlich neu in der SE.
> Und in HD + AA bekommt man imo auch nicht gerade Augenkrebs...
> 
> Ich hoffe das mit dem Gundam-Kauf war btw übertrieben


Nene.
Eher Stammkundschaft, die für teures Geld eine PS3 gekauft haben.
So nach dem Motto: Wenn ich ne next-GenKonsole habe, will ich auch ein Spiel dafür. 
Das mit Gundumm (*g*) war knapp übertrieben. Ich konnte dann immerhin noch auf Genji umstimmen, welches aber in meinen Augen bei weitem nicht an ein GOW rankommt.
Aber mehr als empfehlen kann ich nicht


----------



## undergrounderX (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.07.2007 07:57 schrieb:
			
		

> > Das Marktforschungsunternehmen NPD Group hat die kanadischen Hardware-Verkaufszahlen für Juni 2007 veröffentlicht.


Die Wii scheint zu laufen.Hab vor kurzer Zeit meine Wii ohne Aufpreis gegen eine 360 getauscht.Auf meine Anzeige haben sich immerhin 4 Leute in einer Woche gemeldet.
Ich hätte vermutet das die Wii vom Preisniveau fällt,da zu wenig Softwareunterstützung kommt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zahlen*



			
				undergrounderX am 20.07.2007 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 20.07.2007 07:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da Casual-Gamer nicht alle 3 Monate ein neues Spiel brauchen (ich kenne jemanden, der an Red Steel seit Weihnachten 06 sitzt und erst 50% absolviert hat ^^), wiegt der Faktor "fehlender Softwaresupport" kaum sonderlich schwer. Echte Hardcore-Gamer setzen eh nicht primär auf Wii, sondern haben meist PC + Wii, oder XB360 + Wii bzw. PS3 + Wii im Regal stehen. 

Nintendo geht hier so vor wie beim DS, der seit der Markteinführung im März 05 noch immer exakt das identische Preisniveau hält. Warum sollen die auch die Preise senken, wenn keine Konkurrenz vorhanden ist? Im portablen Segment ist die PSP keine Gefahr (könnte sich evtl. mit der PSP2K zum Preis von 170 Euro etwas ändern) und im stationären Segment sind weder die XB360 Varianten, noch PS3 potentielle Gefahrenquellen, da preislich im anderen Bereich und eine andere - deutlich kleinere - Zielgruppe ansprechend.

Und da weder DS noch Wii großartig von Nintendo subventioniert werden müssen, macht der Hersteller bei beiden Geräten eigentlich nur Gewinn. Fast schon unheimlich. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## BlackDead (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zahlen*

Wii soll dank Software Update demnächst  DVDs abspielen können. 
http://wiiinsider.de/news_207795.php


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zahlen*



			
				BlackDead am 21.07.2007 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wii soll dank Software Update demnächst  DVDs abspielen können.
> http://wiiinsider.de/news_207795.php



und so eine DVD-Player Software kann man erst nun nachliefern? Irgendwie komisch.

Ansonsten finde ich diese Funktion bei der Wii unnötig, da kann man wirklich die weit verbreiteten DVD-Player verwenden.
Schließlich hab man nicht gerade Vorteile. HD-Upscale wird es wohl nicht geben und mangels digitalen Audioausgang bleibt Raumklang in Filmen auf der Strecke (oder kann man/Wii das Dolby Digital Signal auf DVDs in ein Pro Logic II Signal umwandeln?).

Aber was solls, wenns gratis ist


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zahlen*



			
				BlackDead am 21.07.2007 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Wii soll dank Software Update demnächst  DVDs abspielen können.
> http://wiiinsider.de/news_207795.php




ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es sich dabei um eine falschmeldung handelt.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juli 2007)

*Residen Evil 5*

mal was anderes:
hat jemand die resi5- screenshots in der neuesten gamesaktuell gesehen.   
eigentlich ist man ja in bezug auf neue grafikblender ziemlich abgehärtet, aber das sieht wirklich fast unglaublich gut aus!

leider finde ich die bilder noch nicht im netz, ich such mal weiter...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Residen Evil 5*



			
				Bonkic am 22.07.2007 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes:
> hat jemand die resi5- screenshots in der neuesten gamesaktuell gesehen.
> eigentlich ist man ja in bezug auf neue grafikblender ziemlich abgehärtet, aber das sieht wirklich fast unglaublich gut aus!
> 
> leider finde ich die bilder noch nicht im netz, ich such mal weiter...



sehen die Bilder denn besser aus als die beiden Teaser, die es auf der Sony und MS Präsentation zu sehen gab?

Allerdings kann man schwer einschätzen wie weit das Spiel ist, soll ja erst 2009 kommen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Juli 2007)

*Gametrailers Best of  Awards der E3 2007*

Gametrailers Best of  Awards der E3 2007

Anmerkung: Die Spiele mussten von den Besuchern spielbar sein, sonst wurden sie nicht in die Nominierung aufgenommen (dafür gibt es noch extra Trailer-Kategorien). Ganz richtig kann das aber auch nicht immer sein, oder gab es von UT3 ne spielbare Demo? Killzone 2 wurde ja zumindest live vorgeführt, naja.

Größtenteils (Mario bei Action-Adventure...) sind die Nominierungen in Ordnung, die Gewinner sind aber wohl meist eher Geschmackssache (zudem sind scheinbar bei gt Fanboys für CoD4 und LittleBigPlanet ^^).
Teils fehlen große Titel (Mass Effect, Lair etc.).


In den Videos werden jeweils alle Nominierten gezeigt und dann der Gewinner bekannt gegeben.
(Wenn ein Titel auch noch für PS2, DS etc. rauskommt, ist in den Videos aber die "richtige" Nextgen-Heimversion gemeint)



Bestes Action-Adventure
Nominiert sind:
- Assassin's Creed (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- Heavenly Sword (PS3)
- God of War: Chains of Olympus (PSP)
- Super Mario Galaxy (Wii)
- Uncharted: Drake's Fortune (PS3)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



Assassin's Creed




Bester Third-Person-Shooter
Nominiert sind:
- Army of Two (PS3, Xbox360)
- Dark Sector (PS3, Xbox360)
- Fracture (PS3, Xbox360)
- Gears of War (PC-Version)
- Stranglehold (PC, PS3, Xbox360)

Gewinner:


Spoiler



Fracture




Bestes Beat 'em up
Nominiert sind:
- Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3 (PS2, Wii)
- Godzilla: Unleashed (DS, PSP, Wii)
- Naruto: Rise of a Ninja (Xbox360)
- Virtua Fighter 5 (Xbox360-Version)
- WWE SmackDown! vs. RAW 2008 (DS, PS2, PS3, PSP, Wii, Xbox360)

Gewinner:


Spoiler



Virtua Fighter 5




Bestes Rollenspiel
Nominiert sind:
- Eternal Sonata (Xbox360)
- Aion: Tower of Eternity (PC)
- Folklore (PS3)
- Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures (PC, Xbox360)
- Richard Garriott's Tabula Rasa (PC)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



Eternal Sonata




Bester Ego-Shooter
Nominiert sind:
- BioShock (PC, Xbox360)
- Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- Clive Barker's Jericho (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- Half-Life 2: The Orange Box (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- Metroid Prime 3: Corruption (Wii)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare




Bestes Rennspiel
Nominiert sind:
- Burnout Paradise (PS3, Xbox360)
- FlatOut: Ultimate Carnage (Xbox360-Version)
- Need for Speed ProStreet (DS, PC, PS2, PS3, PSP, Wii, Xbox360)
- Project Gotham Racing 4 (Xbox360)
- Sega Rally Revo (PC, PS3, PSP, Xbox360)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



Burnout Paradise




Bestes Sportspiel
Nominiert sind:
- Madden NFL 08 (DS, GC, PC, PS2, PS3, PSP, Wii, Xbox, Xbox360)
- NCAA Football 08 (PS2, PS3, Xbox, Xbox360)
- Skate (PS3, Xbox360)
- Tiger Woods PGA Tour 08 (DS, PC, PS2, PS3, PSP, Wii, Xbox360)
- Tony Hawk's Proving Ground (DS, PS2, PS3, Wii, Xbox360)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



Madden NFL 08




Bestes Strategiespiel
Nominiert sind:
- Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts (PC)
- Culdcept SAGA (Xbox360)
- Final Fantasy Tactics: The War of the Lions (PSP-Version)
- Supreme Commander: Forged Alliance (PC)
- World in Conflict (PC, Xbox360)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



World in Conflict




Bestes Online-Spiel
Nominiert sind:
- LittleBigPlanet (PS3)
- Half-Life 2: The Orange Box (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- Rock Band (PS3, Xbox360)
- Unreal Tournament III (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- World in Conflict (PC, Xbox360)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



LittleBigPlanet




Bestes Puzzle-Spiel
Nominiert sind:
- Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations (DS)
- Puzzle Quest: Challenge of the Warlords (DS, PC, PS2, PS3, PSP, Wii, 360)
- Scene It? (Xbox360)
- Super Puzzle Fighter II HD Remix (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- Zack & Wiki: Quest for Barbaros' Treasure (Wii)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



Zack & Wiki: Quest for Barbaros' Treasure




Bestes Musik-Spiel
Nominiert sind:
- Boogie (Wii)
- Dance Dance Revolution Hottest Party (Wii)
- Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock (PS2, PS3, Wii, Xbox360)
- Jam Sessions (DS)
- Rock Band (PS3, Xbox360)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



Rock Band




Bestes Non-Game
Nominiert sind:
-  Brain Age 2: More Training in Minutes a Day (DS)
- Imagine Reihe (DS)
- Jam Sessions (DS)
- My Word Coach (DS, Wii)
- Wii Fit (Wii)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



Jam Sessions




Bestes PC-Spiel
Nominiert sind:
- BioShock (PC, Xbox360)
- Crysis (PC)
- Half-Life 2: The Orange Box (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- Unreal Tournament III (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- World in Conflict (PC, Xbox360)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



Half-Life 2: The Orange Box




Bestes PS3-Spiel
Nominiert sind:
- Uncharted: Drake's Fortune (PS3)
- Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction (PS3)
- Heavenly Sword (PS3)
- Unreal Tournament III (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- LittleBigPlanet (PS3)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



LittleBigPlanet




Bestes Wii-Spiel
Nominiert sind:
- de Blob (DS, PC, Wii)
- Metroid Prime 3: Corruption (Wii)
- Super Mario Galaxy (Wii)
- WWE SmackDown! vs. RAW 2008 (DS, PS2, PS3, PSP, Wii, Xbox360)
- Zack & Wiki: Quest for Barbaros' Treasure (Wii)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



Super Mario Galaxy




Bestes Xbox360-Spiel
Nominiert sind:
- Assassin's Creed (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- BioShock (PC, Xbox360)
- Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- Clive Barker's Jericho (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- Rock Band (PS3, Xbox360)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



Rock Band




Bestes DS-Spiel
Nominiert sind:
- Contra 4 (DS)
- Dementium: The Ward (DS)
- Jam Sessions (DS)
- The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (DS)
- The Simpsons Game (DS, PS2, PS3, PSP, Wii, Xbox360)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass




Bestes PSP-Spiel
Nominiert sind:
- Dead Head Fred (PSP)
- Final Fantasy Tactics: The War of the Lions (PSP-Version)
- God of War: Chains of Olympus (PSP)
- Jeanne D'Arc (PSP)
- Star Wars Battlefront: Renegade Squadron (PSP)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



God of War: Chains of Olympus




Bester Trailer
Nominiert sind:
- Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- Killzone 2 (PS3)
- Lost Odyssey (Xbox360)
- Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots (PS3)
- Resident Evil 5 (PS3, Xbox360)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare




Bestes neues Franchise
Nominiert sind:
- Clive Barker's Jericho (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- Dark Sector (PS3, Xbox360)
- de Blob (DS, PC, Wii)
- Fracture (PS3, Xbox360)
- LittleBigPlanet (PS3)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



LittleBigPlanet




Beste Spielepräsentation
Nominiert sind:
- Assassin's Creed (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- LittleBigPlanet (PS3)
- Rock Band (PS3, Xbox360)
- Super Mario Galaxy (Wii)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



Rock Band




Größte Enttäuschung
Nominiert sind:
- E3 2007
- kein Grand Theft Auto 4 auf der Messe
- Nintendo Pressekonferenz
- temporäre PS3 Preissenkung
- PSP Redesign

"Gewinner": 


Spoiler



temporäre PS3 Preissenkung




Beste Spieleplattform
Nominiert sind:
- DS
- Wii
- PC
- PS3
- Xbox360

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



Xbox360




Beste Grafik
Nominiert sind:
- Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- Crysis (PC)
- Gears of War (PC-Version)
- Killzone 2 (PS3)
- Unreal Tournament III (PC, PS3, Xbox360)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare




Innovativstes Spiel
Nominiert sind:
- de Blob (DS, PC, Wii)
- Jam Sessions (DS)
- LittleBigPlanet (PS3)
- Rock Band (PS3, Xbox360)
- Wii Fit (Wii)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



LittleBigPlanet




Sehenswertestes Spiel
Nominiert sind:
- Fallout 3 (PC, PS3, Xbox360)
- Killzone 2 (PS3)
- Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots (PS3)
- Resident Evil 5 (PS3, Xbox360)
- Star Wars: Force Unleashed (DS, PS2, PS3, PSP, Xbox360)

Gewinner: 


Spoiler



Resident Evil 5


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gametrailers Best of  Awards der E3 2007*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.07.2007 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]da hätte man neben lieber noch Best Wii-, PS3-, und 360-Game als Kategorien einfügen sollen.


Zumindest Wii gibts inzwischen auch schon, schätze der Rest wird auch noch nachgereicht.

Best Wii: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/22627.html
Best Hardware: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/22628.html
Best Music-Game: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/22626.html

Von mir ohne Aufzählung der Nominierten, bin zu faul


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gametrailers Best of  Awards der E3 2007*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 22.07.2007 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 22.07.2007 13:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, hab die neuen bemerkt als ich fertig war 
Sind rein editiert, allerdings habe ich mir erlaubt statt Hardware Spieleplattform zu schreiben, irgendwie passender


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Residen Evil 5*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.07.2007 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> sehen die Bilder denn besser aus als die beiden Teaser, die es auf der Sony und MS Präsentation zu sehen gab?



die bilder sind grösstenteils aus dem e3 trailer, allerdings nicht alle und sehen einfach unglaublich aus (ich weiss ich wiederhole mich)!



> Allerdings kann man schwer einschätzen wie weit das Spiel ist, soll ja erst 2009 kommen.



laut capcom sind die shots alle in- game, das fertige spiel soll also auf 360 (leading platform) und ps3 exakt so aussehen.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juli 2007)

*Wii Nummer 1 bei den Exklusivtiteln?*

das "?" hab ich absichtlich dahintergesetzt, weil folgende meldung doch ein wenig überraschend daherkommt, zumindest für mich. 



> Nach dem E3 Media & Business Summit ist es der amerikanischen Seite GameTarget wieder ein Anliegen, die Anzahl an Exklusivtiteln für die drei Konsolen der derzeitigen Generation zu ermitteln. Dabei kam heraus, dass die XBOX360, die in der Vergangenheit die größte Palette an exklusiven Titeln hatte, mittlerweile gestürzt ist und Wii das Zepter in die Hand genommen hat. *Mit 113 Exklusivtiteln führt Nintendos Konsole nun vor der XBOX360 (96) und der PlayStation 3 (47).*
> 
> Die Regeln bestanden darin, dass nur Titel gezählt wurden, die offiziell angekündigt und im Einzelhandel erhältlich waren oder sein werden (also keine Download-Spiele). Außerdem war es Voraussetzung, dass das Spiel wirklich nur auf der jeweiligen Next-Gen-Konsole angekündigt bzw. erschienen ist, Konsolen der letzten Generation zählten in dem Falle mit. Der PC wurde nicht als Konsole angesehen.



_nintendoWiIX_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wii Nummer 1 bei den Exklusivtiteln?*

96 für die Box? Ich könnte - nach reichlicher Überlegung - vielleicht 10 oder 15 Titel nennen. :-o

Edit: Ach so, der PC zählt nicht. Trotzdem erscheinen mir die Zahlen extrem hoch.

Edit2 : Da zählen wohl auch Titel, die es schon gibt, oder?

Und noch ein Edit: 
Hier die Liste


----------



## TheGameMC (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gametrailers Best of  Awards der E3 2007*

oha, also in letzter zeit komme ich immer mehr ins grübeln, ob die xbox 360 für mich nicht die bessere spieleplattform wäre als der pc ("nur" 350€, kein aufrüsten, kein geruckel, keinen ärger, großer bildschirm, mittlerweile fast alle guten pc spiele auch auf xbox360 zu haben, auch als rpg-fan wie ich. gut, spiele kosten mehr; dafür kauf ich eh net soo viele spiele, gut tragbar; topgerät!  )
weiss man jetz eigentlich schon was sicheres zu hellgate und xbox 360?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gametrailers Best of  Awards der E3 2007*



			
				TheGameMC am 23.07.2007 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> oha, also in letzter zeit komme ich immer mehr ins grübeln, ob die xbox 360 für mich nicht die bessere spieleplattform wäre als der pc ("nur" 350€, kein aufrüsten, kein geruckel, keinen ärger, großer bildschirm, mittlerweile fast alle guten pc spiele auch auf xbox360 zu haben, auch als rpg-fan wie ich. gut, spiele kosten mehr; dafür kauf ich eh net soo viele spiele, gut tragbar; topgerät!  )


Am Besten du wartest noch ein wenig. Demnächst kommt die Falcon-Hardware (geringere Wärme, reduzierte Produktionskosten) und dann wird es IMO auch zur offiziellen Preissenkung kommen.



> weiss man jetz eigentlich schon was sicheres zu hellgate und xbox 360?


Offiziell wurde es IMO noch nicht angekündigt. Allerdings wurde zuletzt im Mai(?) gesagt, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich wäre, dass keine Version kommt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gametrailers Best of  Awards der E3 2007*



			
				TheGameMC am 23.07.2007 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> oha, also in letzter zeit komme ich immer mehr ins grübeln, ob die xbox 360 für mich nicht die bessere spieleplattform wäre als der pc ("nur" 350€, kein aufrüsten, kein geruckel, keinen ärger, großer bildschirm, mittlerweile fast alle guten pc spiele auch auf xbox360 zu haben, auch als rpg-fan wie ich. gut, spiele kosten mehr; dafür kauf ich eh net soo viele spiele, gut tragbar; topgerät!  )
> weiss man jetz eigentlich schon was sicheres zu hellgate und xbox 360?



Ich hatte am Anfang die identische Denkweise. Für mich hat sich damals der Umstieg auf die 360 gelohnt. Gut, wenn man eher chaotisch und ohne Vergleich Spiele zum Preis von 70 Euro kauft, dann sammelt sich da schon eine Summe am Ende des Quartals. Aber für Vielspieler mit dem Hang wenig Spiele zu kaufen, ist das Ding definitiv eine sehr gute Alternative zum PC - eigentlich teilweise sogar noch besser als ein kostenintensiver PC, wenn man nicht unbedingt ein Rollenspielfreund oder Strategiegamer ist. Wenn man banale Singleplayer-Games wie z.B. Gears of War nur ausleiht (ja, ich weiß dass der MP gut ist, ich sehe es primär nur als SP-Shooter), dann kommt man sogar noch günstiger davon.

Das bekannte Vorurteil "nur mit einem HD-TV macht es Spaß" kann ich bei der XB360 nicht teilen. Die Grafik / Auflösung sieht auch auf einem Non-HD-Gerät ordentlich aus. Zwar kein Next-Gen, aber deutlich besser als ein Lost Planet / Vegas auf dem PC, welches nur mit mittleren Details ruckelig läuft. Auch ohne HD-TV war z.B. Star Trek Legacy recht imposant, besonders wenn man auf einem grooooßen 16:9 TV spielt, und 2 Borgwürfel kleine Föderationseinheiten über den Haufen schießen. Nach 10 Minuten merkt man kaum noch, dass man eigentlich kein HD-Gerät hat. Zur Not kann man noch immer dank passendem Kabel den PC-Monitor anschließen, und hat so HD in bekannter Form - bis auf die blöden 16:9 Balken.

Insgesamt ist die XB360 imho ein sehr guter und flotter PC-Ersatz, mit einem (mittlerweile) sehr ordentlichen Lineup und vielen Möglichkeiten (Onlineplay, Demos etc.). Aber wie Nali schon sagte, sollte man eher auf die nächste Hardwaregeneration der 360 warten (Falcon), da die aktuelle - da kann man sagen was man will - einfach ein Glückskauf ist. Aus Angst vor einem Schaden und des damalig eher mauen Lineups habe ich meine XB360 verkauft und mir eine Wii geholt. Der Abnehmer der Konsole hat mittlerweile auch einen "Ring of Death". Bezogen auf die Hardwarekonzeption / Kühlung ist die Box wohl einfach nur schlecht realisiert. Da sollte man wirklich auf Falcon warten, damit das Hitzeproblem endlich aus der Welt geräumt wird - außer MS will wieder eine Milliarde Dollar in den Servicedienst der 360 stecken. *g*

Sollte die neue Box stabiler laufen als die alte, dann würde ich mir die auch wieder kaufen (Alan Wake!). Bis auf die technischen Defizite empfehle ich daher die XB360 definitiv als vorzüglich geeignetes Gerät für Hardcore-Gamer, denen das ewige PC-Wettrüsten zu teuer geworden ist. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gametrailers Best of  Awards der E3 2007*

http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=53950&sys=28

ich lass das mal kommentarlos stehen ! hatte bisher auch glück mit dem ring of death ....trotzdem beinahe jeder meiner kolegen der ne 360 besitzt hat ihn mindestens 1 X gehabt teilweise soagr 2 X...


----------



## undergrounderX (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gametrailers Best of  Awards der E3 2007*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 23.07.2007 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=53950&sys=28
> 
> ich lass das mal kommentarlos stehen ! hatte bisher auch glück mit dem ring of death ....trotzdem beinahe jeder meiner kolegen der ne 360 besitzt hat ihn mindestens 1 X gehabt teilweise soagr 2 X...


Ist ganz klar der größte Grund gegen die 360.
Ich hab erst seid 2 Wochen eine 360,aber mein Vorbesitzer hatte schon den "Ring of Death" danach ist aber alles normal gelaufen. 
Sie läuft auch sehr schnell warm so das ich mich gar nicht trau länger als 2 Stunden zu spielen.Im Moment würde ich auch raten zu warten bis ein überarbeitetes Modell da ist,aber wer in kauf nimmt das er zweischendurch 3-4 Wochen auf seine 360 verzichten muss kann sie jetzt schon holen. 
Wenn man schlau in Foren guckt gibt es genug Angebote unter 300 Euro für eine gebrauchte  Premium und Zubehör.Schon allein die Spiele die bald kommen sind schon Grund genug sich eine 360 anzulegen. (Halo 3,GTA,Darkness usw.)
Die PS3 wird definitiv auch noch richtig in Fahrt kommen.Am Anfang war es bei der 360 auch so das die Spieleauswahl ehr mäßig war.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gametrailers Best of  Awards der E3 2007*



			
				undergrounderX am 23.07.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man schlau in Foren guckt gibt es genug Angebote unter 300 Euro für eine gebrauchte  Premium und Zubehör.


Und damit macht man den größten Fehler beim Kauf. Gerade bei der Defektrate ist der Kauf einer gebrauchten Konsole die "dümmste" Idee, um einige Euros zu sparen. Garantie bekommt nur der Erstkäufer und spätestens nach der ersten Reklamation, ist die Hardware bei MS registriert. Wenn man da dann nicht noch guten Kontakt zum Erstbesitzer hat und sich der um den Austausch / Reklamation kümmert, dann darf man die Reparaturkosten selbst zahlen. Klar gibt es auch gebrauchte Geräte, die noch nicht defekte waren / noch nicht registriert sind, allerdings sollte man da doch sehr vorsichtig sein. Insbesondere auch, dass man nicht "zufällig" eine gemoddete Konsole erwischt, die vor einigen Wochen / Monaten gebannt wurde oder bei der nächsten Onlineverbindung gebannt wird.


----------



## undergrounderX (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gametrailers Best of  Awards der E3 2007*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.07.2007 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 23.07.2007 13:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht beim schreiben   
Gerade mit dem Update bei dem gemoddete Konsolen bei Xbox Live gesperrt wurde kommt eine ganze Leute die ihre Konsolen los werden wollen.
Wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will einfach mit dem User vereinbaren das er das Ding bei ebay zum Sofortpreis reinstellen soll und in der Beschreibung nochmal erwähnt das sie technisch in Ordnung ist und im Originalzustand.
Beim einschicken läuft es so ab das man nur die Seriennummer sagen muss und es egal ist ob man Erstkäufer ist.


----------



## TheGameMC (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gametrailers Best of  Awards der E3 2007*

und meint ihr, dass sich so ne 360 auch für rpg-fans rentiert?
dann werd ich ohnehin noch warten (schon allein wegen der preissenkung) ich wusste auch nich, dass die harwareprobs auf der 360 so groß sind.
edit: was wird denn an der neuen falcom version der 360 anders sein? verändert sich da auch die hardware (wäre ja unfair, da die "alten" 360s ja dann in den neuen spielen nachhinken würden)?


----------



## SuB_ZeRo88 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gametrailers Best of  Awards der E3 2007*

hey mal eine andere sache...
darf ne xbox360 premium seit etwa 3 wochen mein eigenen nennen..
ich habe mir dazu forza 2 gekauft und hab nun teils probleme, das er die cd nicht lesen kann.
Die cd weist auch kratzer auf, die in etwa so aussehn, als würden sie vom laufwerk stammen...
wie kann ich solche kratzer vermeiden?
bei mir liegt die xbox, nicht stehend während des betriebs


----------



## gamesfan1988 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gametrailers Best of  Awards der E3 2007*



			
				SuB_ZeRo88 am 23.07.2007 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hey mal eine andere sache...
> darf ne xbox360 premium seit etwa 3 wochen mein eigenen nennen..
> ich habe mir dazu forza 2 gekauft und hab nun teils probleme, das er die cd nicht lesen kann.
> Die cd weist auch kratzer auf, die in etwa so aussehn, als würden sie vom laufwerk stammen...
> ...


Hab leider genau das gleiche Problem, sogar auch bei Forza 2.

Ich hab im Internet gelesen, das wenn kreisrunde Kratzer auf der DVD sind, das Laufwerk schuld ist.
Der Support von MS behauptet zwar, dass es unmöglich sei, dass die X360 DVDs zerkratzt, weil die DVD während des Betriebs im Laufwerk schwebt. Aber ich hab meine Konsole auch auf dem Boden stehen und es gab keine Erschütterungen oder sonstiges. Der vom Support meinte, das eine zu laute Anlage auch der Grund für Vibrationen sein kann, was aber bei mit nicht zutrifft.

Nachdem mein Forza 2 hinüber war, hab ich die Konsole jetzt eingeschickt, weil ich nicht will das noch andere Spiele kaputt gehen.

Noch ist meine X360 nicht zurück und ich kann von daher nicht sagen, ob nun wirklich das Laufwerk schuld ist oder nicht.

MfG


----------



## xMANIACx (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gametrailers Best of  Awards der E3 2007*



			
				SuB_ZeRo88 am 23.07.2007 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hey mal eine andere sache...
> darf ne xbox360 premium seit etwa 3 wochen mein eigenen nennen..
> ich habe mir dazu forza 2 gekauft und hab nun teils probleme, das er die cd nicht lesen kann.
> Die cd weist auch kratzer auf, die in etwa so aussehn, als würden sie vom laufwerk stammen...
> ...



Hatte das gleiche Problem. Als Lösung wurde mir geraten die Xbox hinzustellen und nicht liegen zu lassen. Bei mir (und einem Freund) hat es funktioniert. Habe seit dem Positionswechsel der Xbox keine neuen Kratzer mehr auf den DVDs.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gametrailers Best of  Awards der E3 2007*



			
				SuB_ZeRo88 am 23.07.2007 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> hey mal eine andere sache...
> darf ne xbox360 premium seit etwa 3 wochen mein eigenen nennen..
> ich habe mir dazu forza 2 gekauft und hab nun teils probleme, das er die cd nicht lesen kann.
> Die cd weist auch kratzer auf, die in etwa so aussehn, als würden sie vom laufwerk stammen...
> ...



Ist bei meinem Kumpel auch so mit den Kratzern. Imo läuft da auch eine Massenklage gegen MS, offiziell gibt es da keine Kratzer durch die 360.
Das geilste war, als er den MS-Support angerufen hat, hatten die natürlich auch keine Antwort, er solle aber keine Disk im Laufwerk lassen, wenn man nicht spielt bzw. die Konsole ausmacht: Das wäre u.a. schädlich für den Laser 

Edit: Also bei ihm liegt sie (schon immer - ein Monat ), Vibration durch laute Anlage würde ich nicht ausschließen, das wäre aber trotzdem ein Konstruktionsfehler von MS, da es ja nur bei der 360 passiert...

Inzwischen hat er auch mal RoD-Vorboten, die man ja besonders Forza2 zuschreibt (wurde offiziell aber dementiert).


Die kleinen Kratzer sollten aber, wenn nicht zu viele, sich nicht stark bemerkbar machen, die DVD ist ja mehr oder weniger robust.
Edit: ok, wenn davon wirklich das Spiel kaputt geht Oo Da empfehle ich übrigens so DVD-Reparatursets, damit poliert man das ganze wieder funktionstüchtig.
Die PS3-Disks wären da viel empfindlicher, allerdings haben alle Blu-Ray Rohlinge ja daher von Haus aus einen kratzfesten Speziallack (den ich schon gern mal testen würde *g*)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Gametrailers Best of  Awards der E3 2007*

gt hat jetzt noch beste Spielepräsentation, bestes PS3-Spiel und bestes 360-Spiel der E3 hinzugefügt:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=8&tid=3605310&mid=5893103#5893103

Allerdings... naja. Bei der 360 hat man NUR Multiplattform Titel nominiert, macht nicht viel Sinn wenn 4/5 der für das beste 360-Spiel nominierten Titel auch auf der PS3 erscheinen 
Lair fehlt immer noch und... LittleBigPlanet wurde nun 5 mal nominiert (4mal gewonnen)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Juli 2007)

*US Hardware- und Softwarezahlen Juni 2007*

*US Hardwarezahlen für Juni 2007*

```
DS Light	561.900
Wii		381.800
PSP		290.000
PlayStation 2	270.000
Xbox 360	198.400
GBA		113.000
PlayStation 3	98.500
```


*US Softwarezahlen für Juni*

```
01. Mario Party 8		Wii	426.155
02. Wii Play w/ remote		Wii	293.165
03. Pokemon Diamond		NDS	288.414
04. Pokemon Pearl		NDS	214.675
05. Forza Motorsport 2 		360	197.392
06. Guitar Hero 2 w/ Guitar	PS2	197.352
07. Guitar Hero 2 w/ Guitar	360	177.609
08. Pokemon Battle Revolution	Wii	157.875
09. Resident Evil 4 		Wii	146.734
10. The Darkness 		360	142.983
11. Naruto Ultimate Ninja 2	PS2	135.956
12. Transformers: the Game 	PS2	109.173
13. Tenchu Z			360	105.673
14. New Super Mario Bros	NDS	101.913
15. Tomb Raider: Anniversary	PS2	98.567
16. Super Paper Mario 		Wii	97.782
17. Transformers: The Game	360	93.254
18. MLB '07: The Show		PS2	90.945
19. Big Brain Academy: Wii	Wii	k.A.
20. Dirt			360	k.A.
```

Top 5 der einzelnen Systeme:

Xbox 360
MICROSOFT 360 FORZA MOTORSPORT 2 197,392
ACTIVISION 360 GUITAR HERO 2 W/ GUITAR 177,609
2K GAMES 360 THE DARKNESS 142,983
MICROSOFT 360 TENCHU Z 105,673
ACTIVISION 360 TRANSFORMERS: THE GAME 93,254

Wii
NINTENDO WII MARIO PARTY 8 426,155
NINTENDO WII PLAY W/ REMOTE 293,165
NINTENDO WII POKEMON BATTLE REVOLUTION 157,875
CAPCOM WII RESIDENT EVIL 4 146,734
NINTENDO WII SUPER PAPER MARIO 97,782

PS3
UBISOFT PS3 TOM CLANCY'S RAINBOW SIX: VEGAS 84,020
TECMO PS3 NINJA GAIDEN SIGMA 63,637
2K GAMES PS3 THE DARKNESS 51,760
SCEA PS3 MLB '07: THE SHOW 42,576
ACTIVISION PS3 TRANSFORMERS: THE GAME 40,437

DS
NINTENDO NDS POKEMON DIAMOND VERSION 288,414
NINTENDO NDS POKEMON PEARL VERSION 214,675
NINTENDO NDS NEW SUPER MARIO BROS 101,913
NINTENDO NDS MARIO KART 88,660
NINTENDO NDS BROWSER 70,279

PS2
ACTIVISION PS2 GUITAR HERO 2 W/GUITAR 197,352
NAMCO BANDAI PS2 NARUTO: ULTIMATE NINJA 2 135,956
ACTIVISION PS2 TRANSFORMERS: THE GAME 109,173
EIDOS PS2 TOMB RAIDER: ANNIVERSARY 98,567
SCEA PS2 MLB '07: THE SHOW 90,945

PSP
SCEA PSP MLB '07: THE SHOW 50,589
ACTIVISION PSP TRANSFORMERS: THE GAME 41,943
DISNEY PSP PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN: AT WORLD'S END 39,941
SQUARE ENIX PSP FINAL FANTASY 36,713
ROCKSTAR PSP GRAND THEFT AUTO: LIBERTY CITY STORIES 36,350

GBA
NINTENDO GBA POKEMON FIRERED W/ADP 76,861
NINTENDO GBA POKEMON LEAFGRN W/ADP 57,967
NINTENDO GBA POKEMON EMERALD 47,978
NINTENDO GBA SUPER MARIO WORLD: SUPER MARIO ADVANCE 2 27,543
NINTENDO GBA MARIO KART: CIRCUIT 23,575

consolewars.de


----------



## F3liX (24. Juli 2007)

*Game Critics Awards 2007*

_*Die Nominierungen 2007*_

*Best of Show*
- Bioshock (Irrational Games/2K Games for PC, Xbox 360)
- Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Infinity Ward/Activision for PC, PS3, Xbox 360)
- Fallout 3 (Bethesda Softworks for PC, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360)
- Mass Effect (Bioware/Microsoft Game Studios for Xbox 360)
- Rock Band (Harmonix/MTV Games/EAP for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360)

*Best Original Game*
- Bioshock (Irrational Games/2K Games for PC, Xbox 360)
- de Blob (Blue Tongue/THQ for Wii)
- Little Big Planet (Media Molecule/SCEE for PS3)
- Rock Band (Harmonix/MTV Games/EAP for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360)
- Wii Fit (Nintendo for Wii)

*Best PC Game*
- Call of Duty 4 (Infinity Ward/Activision)
- Crysis (Crytek/Electronic Arts)
- Enemy Territory: Quake Wars (Splash Damage/id/Activision)
- Fallout 3 (Bethesda Softworks)
- World in Conflict (Massive Entertainment/Sierra)

*Best Console Game*
- Bioshock (Irrational Games/2K Games for Xbox 360)
- Call of Duty 4 (Infinity Ward/Activision for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360)
- Mass Effect (BioWare/Microsoft Games Studio for Xbox 360)
- Rock Band (Harmonix/MTV Games/EAP for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360)
- Super Mario Galaxy (Nintendo for Wii)

*Best Handheld Game*
- Contra 4 (WayForward/Konami for Nintendo DS)
- Dead Head Fred (Vicious Cycle/D3 for PSP)
- God of War: Chains of Olympus (Ready at Dawn/SCEA for PSP)
- Silent Hill: Origins (Climax/Konami for PSP)
- The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (Nintendo for Nintendo DS)

*Best Hardware*
- PSP-2000 (Sony Computer Entertainment)
- Rock Band Instruments (Harmonix/MTV Games/EAP for PlayStation 3, Xbox  
   360)
- Wii Balance Board (Nintendo for Wii)
- Wii Zapper (Nintendo for Wii)

*Best Action Game*
- Call of Duty 4 (Infinity Ward/Activision for PC, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360)
- Crysis (Crytek/EA for PC)
- Halo 3 (Bungie/Microsoft Game Studios for Xbox 360)
- Metroid Prime 3: Corruption (Retro Studios/Nintendo for Wii)
- Unreal Tournament 3 (Epic Games/Midway for PC, PlayStation 3)

*Best Action/Adventure Game*
- Assassin�s Creed (Ubisoft Montreal/Ubisoft for PC, PS3, Xbox 360)
- Bioshock (Irrational Games/2K Games for PC, Xbox 360)
- Heavenly Sword (Ninja Theory/SCEE for PlayStation 3)
- Super Mario Galaxy (Nintendo for Wii)
- Uncharted: Drake's Fortune (Naughty Dog/SCEA for PlayStation 3)

*Best Fighting Game*
- Naruto: Rise of a Ninja (Ubisoft Montreal/Ubisoft for Xbox 360)
- Virtua Fighter 5 (Sega for Xbox 360)
- WWE SmackDown! vs. RAW 2008 (Yuke�s/THQ for Nintendo Wii)

*Best Role Playing Game*
- Eternal Sonata (Namco Bandai Games for Xbox 360)
- Fable 2 (Lionhead/Microsoft Game Studios for Xbox 360)
- Fallout 3 (Bethesda Softworks for PC, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360)
- Hellgate: London (Flagship Studios/EAP for PC)
- Mass Effect (BioWare/Microsoft Games Studio for Xbox 360)

*Best Racing Game*
- Burnout Paradise (Criterion Games/EA for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360)
- Need for Speed ProStreet (EA Black Box/EA for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360)
- Project Gotham Racing 4 (Bizarre Creations/Microsoft Game Studios for Xbox 
   360)
- Stuntman: Ignition (Paradigm/THQ for PS2, PS3, Xbox 360)

*Best Sports Game*
- Madden NFL 08 (Tiburon/EA for All Systems)
- Skate (EA Black Box/EA for PS3, Xbox 360)
- Tiger Woods PGA Tour 08 (Tiburon/EA Sports for PC, PS3, Xbox 360)
- Tony Hawk's Proving Ground (Neversoft/Activision for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360)

*Best Strategy Game*
- Sid Meier's Civilization Revolution (Firaxis/2K Games for PS3, Xbox 360, Wii)
- Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts (Relic/THQ for PC)
- Halo Wars (Ensemble Studios/Microsoft Game Studios for PC, Xbox 360)
- Universe at War: Earth Assault (Petroglyph/Sega for PC, Xbox 360)
- World in Conflict (Massive Entertainment/Sierra for PC)

*Best Social/Casual/Puzzle Game*
- Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock (Neversoft/Red Octane/ATVI for PS2, PS3, 
   360, Wii)
- Little Big Planet (Media Molecule/SCEE for PS3)
- Rock Band (Harmonix/MTV Games/EAP for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360)
- Wii Fit (Nintendo for Wii)
- Zack & Wiki: Quest for Barbaros' Treasure (Capcom for Wii)

*Best Online Multiplayer Game*
- Burnout Paradise (Criterion Games/EA for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360)
- Enemy Territory: Quake Wars (Splash Damage/Nerve/id/ATVI for PC, PS3, 
   360)
- Halo 3 (Bungie/Microsoft Games Studio for Xbox 360)
- Little Big Planet (Media Molecule/SCEE for PlayStation 3)
- Unreal Tournament 3 (Epic Games/Midway for PC, PlayStation 3)

// http://www.gamecriticsawards.com/

_*Statistiken*_

*Top Nominated Games*
Rock Band (5)
Call of Duty 4 (4)
Bioshock (4)
Fallout 3 (3)
LittleBigPlanet (3)
Mass Effect (3)

*Nominations by Platform*
Xbox 360 (3
PlayStation 3 (29)
PC (21)
Wii (14)
PSP (4)
NDS (2)

*Top Nominated Publishers*
Electronic Arts (14)
Activision (
Microsoft (
Nintendo (
Sony (7)
2K games (5)

// http://www.consolewars.de/


----------



## F3liX (24. Juli 2007)

*Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*

Bin eben auf diesen Thread gestoßen und wollte ihn euch nicht vorenthalten.
Es geht um die Theorie "Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich" von GIGA-Moderator Felix Rick:

http://forum.giga.de/showthread.php?t=1010748


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Juli 2007)

*RE5*

Sehr geil, der Moores (ex-)Vize bei Microsoft Shane Kim war sehr überrascht darüber, dass die ganze Welt schon von der 360-RE5-Version wusste 



			
				[url=http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=19179 schrieb:
			
		

> maxconsole[/url]]
> [...]
> GI: But those are two from one developer.
> 
> ...



Da haben sie sich wohl auch gewundert, warum bei der Konferenz niemand ausgeflippt ist, so ähnlich wie bei der Wii-Hardwarepräsentation (das "Lenkrad"), da hätte auch nur noch ein Grillenzirpen gefehlt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: RE5*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 24.07.2007 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Da haben sie sich wohl auch gewundert, warum bei der Konferenz niemand ausgeflippt ist, so ähnlich wie bei der Wii-Hardwarepräsentation (das "Lenkrad"), da hätte auch nur noch ein Grillenzirpen gefehlt


Das kann ja heiter werden, wenn die jetzt schon nicht mehr wissen, was mal angekündigt wurde.


----------



## TheGameMC (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*



			
				F3liX am 24.07.2007 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin eben auf diesen Thread gestoßen und wollte ihn euch nicht vorenthalten.
> Es geht um die Theorie "Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich" von GIGA-Moderator Felix Rick:
> 
> http://forum.giga.de/showthread.php?t=1010748



wenn man an die ps3 auch ne muas + tastatur anschließen kann, kann ich dann auch mit der spielen? ne ps3 wäre natürlich auch ne alternative zur 360. anscheinend hat hier ja wohl jeder konsolero so seine probs mit der 360. (dvd zerkratzt> 60€ müll    nein danke!) aber die ps3 is soo teuer. weiss da jemand was von ner preissenkuing?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Juli 2007)

*MGS4 Gameplay*

15min Video Metal Gear Solid 4 von der Demo-Vorführung!
Präsentiert von Hideo Kojima auf einer "normalen" PS3.

http://www.consolewars.de/news/17347/ingame-bilder_zu_metal_gear_solid_4_update_3/

massig Gameplay-Screens:
http://media.ps3.ign.com/media/714/714044/imgs_1.html


Metal Gear Online (man weiß noch nicht ob das ein extra-Spiel, PSN-Titel oder ein Modus von MGS4 wird), auf jeden Fall wird es eine Beta für 3000 Leute geben (man muss sich bei Konami Japan anmelden, hoffentlich ist es wie bei Warhawk und man kann die Beta über proxy ziehen).
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=19193
Außerdem wird Eva aus MGS3 in MGS4 dabei sein!


Edit: Goil, will haben


----------



## JohnCarpenter (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*



			
				TheGameMC am 24.07.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> aber die ps3 is soo teuer. weiss da jemand was von ner preissenkuing?


Ab Anfang August soll es das Bundle mit zweitem Controller, Motorstorm und Resistance zum bisherigen Preis 599€ geben.
Leider interessieren mich beide Spiele wenig.
Es gibt aber auch noch ein sehr vages Gerücht, dass sich was zur Games-Convention tun soll. Hat irgend ein Sony - Sprecher verlauten lassen. (also ende August). Zu den vielen verschiedenen Festplattenvarianten erst 20 und 60 GB jetzt 80 und gerüchteweise 40 in den USA muss er wohl gesagt haben, dass nur eine Verdoppelung Sinn macht. Deshalb das Gerücht, in Europa könnte eine PS3 mit 120GB (zum alten Preis?) rauskommen. Dann würden vielleicht die Lagerbestände der 60GB PS3 billiger abverkauft werden, wie in den USA geschehen. Ich warte jedenfalls mal den August ab.


----------



## Sir-B (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*



			
				TheGameMC am 24.07.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> F3liX am 24.07.2007 10:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An die PS3 kann man die Maus + Tastatur mühelos per USB anschliessen und die Konsole erkennt sie automatisch (dann muss man sich nicht mehr abmühen die Internetadresse mit dem Controller einzugeben  ) . Ob man damit dann auch seine Spiele steuern kann weiss ich nicht. 
Ich selbst warte ebenfalls sehnlichst auf eine Preissenkung, dieses dämliche neue Paket interessiert mich einen feuchten Sche...dreck! Was will ich mit Racinggames und 'nem zweiten Controller??? *Ich will GTA IV!*[/i]


----------



## McDrake (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*



			
				Sir-B am 24.07.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Was will ich mit Racinggames und 'nem zweiten Controller??? *Ich will GTA IV!*[/i]



Das lustige an nem Motorstorm-Bundle (inkl. zweitem Kontroller) wäre:
Motorstorm kann man nur übers Netz mit anderen Leuten spielen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*



			
				McDrake am 24.07.2007 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Sir-B am 24.07.2007 21:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deswegen ist ja noch Resistance dabei, Ego-Shooter Koop  ^^



Bei Gametrailers gibt es das 15min MGS4-Gameplayvideo auch als Direktlink bzw. schöner (ich will aber noch ne HD Version ^^):
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/22703.html?type=flv
Edit:
HD-Version  


Und btw.: Eigene Hintergründe bei der PS3 sind eigentlich ganz nett.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat mich vor dem Firmware-Update gar nicht gejuckt.

@Maus/Tastatur:
Ja, man kann jede USB und Bluetooth Maus/Tastatur an die PS3 anschließen, in Spielen wird man die Maus aber kaum einsetzen können (Egoshooter, wäre im Online-MP unfair gegenüber den Pad-Usern, außer man lässt sich da etwas einfallen wie getrennte Server), man munkelte allerdings bei UT3 von einer Maus-Steuerung.
Tastatur ist aber eigentlich Pflicht für Textchats (wenn man kein Headset anschließen will) und erleichtert vor allem das Schreiben von Mails, Eingeben von Daten, Links im Browser usw. 
Die Maus funktioniert im Internetbrowser allerdings auch.
Will man Linux auf der PS3 installieren/verwenden, braucht man außerdem Maus+Tastatur.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*



			
				TheGameMC am 24.07.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ne ps3 wäre natürlich auch ne alternative zur 360. anscheinend hat hier ja wohl jeder konsolero so seine probs mit der 360.


Man kann mit jeder Konsole seine Probleme haben. Vor knapp einen Jahr hatte ich nen RoD bei der 360, ansonsten nix. Bei der PS 3 klemmten zwei der vier Buttons auf dem Gamepad nach etwa 4 Wochen und bei der Wii konnte ich mich über Fehler bei der YUV-Ausgabe bei Gamecube-Titeln freien.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*



			
				Sir-B am 24.07.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> TheGameMC am 24.07.2007 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmm wer will schon nicht gta! aber ich muss ganz erlich sagen ich zieh mir das neue package auf jeden fall. ich und mein wg kumpel haben nur schlecht gesprochen von motorstorm. dann haben wirs von nem kolegen ausgeliehen..und plötzlich packt es dich. die spannenden races , die hartnäckigen gegner , die riesen strecken und die wegfindung zum ziel !! es macht riesen spass auch weil der soundtrack ziemlich rockt !!  

resistance ist ein solider shooter mit ner coolen story . hat teilweise etwas spielerische mängel aber er macht riesen spass. 
da ein zwieter kontroller nicht gerade billig ist bin ich froh wenn einer dabei ist !


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juli 2007)

*Nintendo Zahlen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



demnach hat nintendo bislang knapp 10 mio, wiis ausgeliefert und 47 mio nintendo ds.
im laufenden geschäftsjahr (märz 07- märz 0 plant man insgesamt 16, 5 mio wii und 26 mio ds abzusetzen.


----------



## McDrake (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 24.07.2007 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 24.07.2007 21:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiss einfach nicht, ob das der richtige Weg von Sony ist.
Sie gehen in die selbe Gamer-Richtung wie die 360.
Einer der grossen Vorteile der PS2 gegenüber der XBox war die Familienfreundlichkeit. Was soll man heutzutage einem Familienvater verkaufen, der das Gerät auch mit seinem Sohnemann teilen will?
Und solche Situationen gibts immer öfters.


----------



## TheGameMC (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.07.2007 08:52 schrieb:
			
		

> TheGameMC am 24.07.2007 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na ja, für die 360 spricht halt dann noch die aus meiner sicht im moment deutlich besseren spiele. auch in naher zukunft kommen da echte kracher raus. gut, manche auch auf ps3 (assassin's creed). außerdem is der controller der 360 deutlich besser als der ps3 controller.
ach ja noch ne frage: mit welchen konsolen kann man vollwärtig surfen?


----------



## EmmasPapa (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*



			
				McDrake am 25.07.2007 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 24.07.2007 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jupp und genau deswegen habe ich für mich und meine Tochter eine WII gekauft. Vieles ist Familienkompatibel und einige Games für Erwachsene gibt es ja auch schon. Und ausserdem haben wir ja auch noch unsere PCs.


----------



## undergrounderX (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*



			
				McDrake am 25.07.2007 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 24.07.2007 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube auch das Sony die technische Spitzenposition behalten wollte und die Non-Gamer unterschätzt hat.
Aber wie so oft heist es bei der PS3 abwarten,denn Spiele wie Eye Toy etc. kommen noch raus und wenn der Preis mal endlich gesenkt ist könnte Sony der Wii wenigstens noch einige Gelegenheistspieler abgewinnen.
Die 360 ist dafür gar nicht geeignet wenn man sich da mal die kläglichen Versuche ansieht


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*



			
				TheGameMC am 25.07.2007 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> na ja, für die 360 spricht halt dann noch die aus meiner sicht im moment deutlich besseren spiele. auch in naher zukunft kommen da echte kracher raus. gut, manche auch auf ps3 (assassin's creed). außerdem is der controller der 360 deutlich besser als der ps3 controller.


Wollte auch nur mal kurz einwerfen, dass bei anderen Herstellern auch nicht immer alles in Butter ist.



> ach ja noch ne frage: mit welchen konsolen kann man vollwärtig surfen?


Vollwertig: Auf keiner Konsole
Als erster Schritt ist gerade der Browser in der PS3 ganz, nett man nun wirklich mal schnell was im Netz schauen will und zu faul ist sich an den PC zu setzen. Auch hat Sony dadurch eine gute Möglichkeit einen schönen Onlineshop auf Browserbasis anzubieten.
Nur mehr als ein "Goodie" ist es auch nicht. Dazu steht der Komfort noch sehr zu im Hintergrund. Mit M&T an der PS 3 wird es zwar ein wenig besser, da es ja auch kabellose Geräte gibt, aber mit den Gerätschaften von der Couch aus zu hantieren ist auch nicht gerade so prickelnd. Dazu kommt, dass längst nicht alles auf dem Browser läuft, eventuelle Plugins fehlen und man im Vergleich zum Firefox (oder anderen Browser) nicht die Möglichkeiten hat (Sag nur Addblock, NoScript, etc.). Spätestens wann man dann Sachen irgendwie Sichern, (ab)speichern mit einem anderen Programm hantieren will (etwa weil man für einen Postingbeitrag ein Bild bearbeiten und einfügen will, etc.), dann fehlen Funktionen, Programm und Möglichkeiten. Oder das Video, welches man sehen will, läuft nicht / hat ein Format, welches die PS 3 nicht kennt, dann wird erst auf einem Stick gespeichert und man kann es sich auf dem PC anschauen. Nur warum nicht gleich auf dem PC? Zumal dort der Aufbau der Webseiten merklich schneller ist. Man könnte natürlich den Weg über Linux gehen, aber irgendwie wird es alles nur umständlicher statt einfacher. 




			
				undergrounderX am 25.07.2007 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie so oft heist es bei der PS3 abwarten,denn Spiele wie Eye Toy etc. kommen noch raus und wenn der Preis mal endlich gesenkt ist könnte Sony der Wii wenigstens noch einige Gelegenheistspieler abgewinnen.
> Die 360 ist dafür gar nicht geeignet wenn man sich da mal die kläglichen Versuche ansieht


Wieso ist die 360 gar nicht geeignet, aber bei der PS 3 heißt es abwarten? Bei einer 300 bis 400 Konsole mag der Käuferkreis, der damit seine Freizeit verbringen will, durchaus recht klein sein. Aber warum nicht versuchen und einige solcher eher "non-Gamer" Produkte im Portfolie haben. Irgendwann sinkt auch der 360 Preis auf ein humanes Maß und dann schaden solche Sachen doch nicht.


----------



## McDrake (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.07.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ist die 360 gar nicht geeignet, aber bei der PS 3 heißt es abwarten? Bei einer 300 bis 400 Konsole mag der Käuferkreis, der damit seine Freizeit verbringen will, durchaus recht klein sein. Aber warum nicht versuchen und einige solcher eher "non-Gamer" Produkte im Portfolie haben. Irgendwann sinkt auch der 360 Preis auf ein humanes Maß und dann schaden solche Sachen doch nicht.


Seh ich auch so.
Als MS ihre erste XBox raus brachten, haben sie rausposaunt, dass sie in einer bis zwei Generationen Marktleader sein werden.
Hab ich damals gelacht. 
Inzwischen find ich die Prognose gar nicht soo schlecht.
Wenn MS ein bissl Grips hat, dann bringen sie eben solche Familienspiele raus.
Die werden damit keinen grossen Umsatz machen, aber neue Käuferschichten ansprechen. Zwar nur ein klein wenig, zeigen sich aber auch in jenem Sektor als aktive Entwickler.
Inzwischen mehr als Sony.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*



			
				McDrake am 25.07.2007 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar nur ein klein wenig, zeigen sich aber auch in jenem Sektor als aktive Entwickler.
> Inzwischen mehr als Sony.



Das sehe ich nicht so, was entwickelt MS außer Viva Pinata denn für andere Käuferschichten?


Im Sommer wird Sony das PS3-Singstar veröffentlichen inkl. iTunes-Karaoke-Onlinestore-Mix. 
Ein neues Eyetoy Play wird es auch geben, die Videoschnittsoftware mit der neuen Eyetoy-Kamera macht ebenfalls dieses Jahr den Anfang. Dazu gesellt sich das neue Eye of Judgement.
Buzz wird sicher auch weiter geführt und vor allem wäre da ja noch LittleBigPlanet.
Diverse PSN-Titel richten sich auch an ein anderen Publikum (Echochrome, flOw, Super Rub-a-Dub), die sich auch deutlich von den Xbox-Live Arcade Titeln unterscheiden.


----------



## McDrake (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 25.07.2007 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 25.07.2007 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, nicht speziell MS, sondern Spielehersteller.
Es gibt inzwischen genügend Kinderspiele auf der 360.
Was man bei der PS3 nicht unbedingt behaupten kann.
Ich finde, da hätte Sony von Anfang an auf Familien setzen müssen.
Der Hardcorezocker-Anteil ist eben nicht so gross. Und den teilen sich Sony und MS. Und Nintendo fischt in ganz anderen Gewässern. In tiefen Gewässern, die nicht überfischt sind.

Ich glaub, wenn sich MS mit dieser Generation an die Familien ranmachen kann, wirds Sony bei der nächsten Generation schwer haben.
Die PS3 lebt noch vom Ruf der PS2 und kann sich glücklich schätzen, dass MS einen so schlechtes Image hat.


----------



## undergrounderX (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*



			
				McDrake am 25.07.2007 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 25.07.2007 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony hat den Fehler gemacht zu viel mit der PS3 anzubieten. 
Der Preis ist mehr als Fair für ein Blue Ray Player,Next Gen Konsole,ein kostenloses Internet Portal und etc. ,aber ich glaube diese neuen Multimedia Eigenschaften intressieren vielleicht 20% der PS2 Besitzer.
Die andern 80% wollen lieber eine Spielekonsole und kein Multimediawunder.Das hat Microsoft besser hinbekommen.Statt ein HDTV Laufwerk standartmässig einzubauen bieten sie es zu einem sehr fairen Preis als Zubehör an.Sinnvoller wie ich meine,denn was soll ein 360 Besitzer mit einer guten alten Röhre mit einem HDTV Laufwerk?
Nintendo hat solche Multimedia Eigenschaften ganz rausgelassen,was sich auf den Preis der Wii niederschlägt. 

Microsoft und Nintendo hatten einfach die bessere Taktik und wenn Sony so weitermacht und noch nichtmal eine Preissenkung in Europa hinbekommt weichen spätestens ab der Xbox Elite etliche PS 2 Fans aus.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juli 2007)

*[360] Preissenkung in USA zum 8.8.?*



> Microsoft soll den Preis der Xbox 360 am 08.08.07 um USD 50 in den USA senken. Das will HollywoodReporter.com aus Fachhandelskreisen erfahren haben.
> 
> Unklar ist, ob die Preissenkung alle drei Modelle der Konsole (Elite, Premium, Core) betreffen wird. Das Core System (Xbox 360 ohne Festplatte) macht etwa 20 Prozent der Xbox 360-Verkäufe aus und kostet USD 299 in den Staaten. Die Premium-Variante (inkl. Festplatte) ist für USD 399 zu haben, Xbox 360 Elite für USD 479.



_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juli 2007)

*PS 3 für 529 €*

alternate hat den preis der ps3, zumindest vorrübergehend, auf 529 € gesenkt!

ungewöhnlicher vorgang, könnte ein indiz für mehr als dürftigen verkäufe sein. 

http://www.alternate.de/html/index.html


----------



## Freezeman (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: PS 3 für 529 €*



			
				Bonkic am 25.07.2007 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> alternate hat den preis der ps3, zumindest vorrübergehend, auf 529 € gesenkt!
> 
> ungewöhnlicher vorgang, könnte ein indiz für mehr als dürftigen verkäufe sein.
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/html/index.html



Dürfte eher ein Ausverkauf sein damit Platz geschaffen wird für das PS3 Starter-Set. Aber das wird sich wohl auch nicht gut verkaufen...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: PS 3 für 529 €*



			
				Bonkic am 25.07.2007 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> alternate hat den preis der ps3, zumindest vorrübergehend, auf 529 € gesenkt!
> 
> ungewöhnlicher vorgang, könnte ein indiz für mehr als dürftigen verkäufe sein.




mh, in den letzten Wochen läuft die PS3 in Deutschland aber besser als die 360.

http://vgchartz.com/hwcomps.php?cons1=Wii&reg1=Germany&cons2=PS3&reg2=Germany&cons3=X360&reg3=Germany&weekly=1

von letzter Woche ist der Stand 1931 Xbox360 und 2806 PS3 (und 7872 Wii)


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juli 2007)

*Sony Zahlen*



> Die Verkaufszahlen* für das 1. Quartal des aktuellen Geschäftsjahres sehen folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> Hardware
> PlayStation 2: 2,7 Mio. Einheiten
> ...



_consolewars_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sony Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 26.07.2007 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> PlayStation 3: 0,71 Mio. Einheiten


Die Zahl bezieht sich auf April, Mai und Juni für die drei Territorien?


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sony Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.07.2007 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 26.07.2007 11:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jupp. 



> Im 1. [Edit: Finanz-] Quartal 2007 konnte Sony 710.000 PS3 weltweit ausliefern, weltweit konnten mittlerweile 4,3 Mio. Einheiten seit den Markteinführungen in Japan, USA und Europa verkauft werden.



_gamefront_


----------



## eX2tremiousU (26. Juli 2007)

*Star Trek Conquest for Wii*

Bethesda kann es wohl nicht lassen, nach 3 eher mauen Trek-Lizenz-Games kommt nun wohl bereits im November der nächste Streich, allerdings nur für Wii. Es soll sich um ein Action-Adventure handeln, welches den Namen "Conquest" trägt. Da werden natürlich Erinnerungen an das unsägliche Strategie-Kartenspiel "Star Trek: Conquest Online" wach, welches vor etwa 5 Jahren von Activision veröffentlicht wurde.

Da es sich aber um ein Action-Adventure handeln soll, scheinbar kein Fremdstudio die Finger drin hat, und Bethesda zumindest in diesem Bereich etwas Ahnung hat, darf man zumindest hoffen - falls sich diese Gerücht überhaupt bestätigen sollte.

Quelle

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sony Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 26.07.2007 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 26.07.2007 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und dann will Sony bis März 08 11 Millionen PS 3 Geräte ausliefern? Heftig.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sony Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.07.2007 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann will Sony bis März 08 11 Millionen PS 3 Geräte ausliefern? Heftig.




sind doch nur noch 10,3 millionen und nachdem der preis ja jetzt schon fast gesenkt wurde....



edit:
was mich aber doch stutzig macht;
hiess es nicht, dass in der ersten woche in europa (also ende april) alleine knapp 600.000 stück abgesetzt wurden?  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sony Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 26.07.2007 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> sind doch nur noch 10,3 millionen und nachdem der preis ja jetzt schon fast gesenkt wurde....


 Naja, im Moment wird die Konsole ja eher verschenkt. Siehe die "Daueraktion" bei Amazon. PS 3 für 499, wobei es zu dem Preis neben der Konsole auch noch 5 oder 6 (!) BR-Filme und die Fernbedienung gibt.




> edit:
> was mich aber doch stutzig macht;
> hiess es nicht, dass in der ersten woche in europa (also ende april) alleine knapp 600.000 stück abgesetzt wurden?  :-o


Sicher, dass es die Zahlen für April waren? *grübel*
Oder es waren eben Zahlen, die sich an die Auslieferung an den Handel bezogen.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Sony Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.07.2007 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, dass es die Zahlen für April waren? *grübel*




sorry, mein fehler.
europa- start war *ende märz*, also im letzten quartal des finanzjahres 06/07.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Residen Evil 5*



			
				Bonkic am 22.07.2007 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes:
> hat jemand die resi5- screenshots in der neuesten gamesaktuell gesehen.
> eigentlich ist man ja in bezug auf neue grafikblender ziemlich abgehärtet, aber das sieht wirklich fast unglaublich gut aus!
> 
> leider finde ich die bilder noch nicht im netz, ich such mal weiter...




Den richtigen RE5-Trailer (3min) gibt es nun in den PS Stores in Japan und Hongkong zum herunterladen. Ich nehme mal an, bei den Updates der US und PAL Stores wird der Trailer auch heute kommen (ich lad ihn mit dem Hongkongaccount, da sollte er auf englisch sein).
Edit: auf dem Xboxlive Marktplatz ist er ebenfalls schon (auch für deutsche Accounts)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Residen Evil 5*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.07.2007 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut der Ankündigung müsste der Trailer auch auf dem Xboxlive Marktplatz zu finden sein, in welchem Land und wann genau müssen aber die 360-Besitzer sagen.


Kam dort zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr raus und ist auch mit einem deutschen Account zu haben. Dürfte also etwa weltweit zu haben sein. Ausgenommen Mexiko oder Frankreich vielleicht, die bekommen immer mal wieder, nix. 

UNd wer keine Box oder PS 3 hat, der kann sich den Trailer hier saugen oder als Stream ansehen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Residen Evil 5*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.07.2007 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausgenommen Mexiko oder Frankreich vielleicht, die bekommen immer mal wieder, nix.



Die zeigen immerhin Bilder aus dem Trailer:
http://www.jeux-france.com/news21129_resident-evil-5-face-a-l-horreur.html
sieht schick aus


Übrigens ein interessanter Trailer-Release, erst nur über die Konsolen zu sehen.
Was jetzt im Netz rumschwirrt bzw. von allen Seiten hochgeladen wird, wird wohl auch nur einfach das auf den PC gezogene Video von der PS3 sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Residen Evil 5*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.07.2007 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Die zeigen immerhin Bilder aus dem Trailer:
> http://www.jeux-france.com/news21129_resident-evil-5-face-a-l-horreur.html
> sieht schick aus


Der Trailer ist auch wirklich nett gemacht und sieht sehr schön aus. Aber ansonsten wirkt es leider bislang nur wie ein Resi 4 im andern Setting und schönerer Grafik.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Residen Evil 5*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.07.2007 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 26.07.2007 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, der Gedanke ist mir auch gekommen (auf ConsoleWars ist ein Streamlink). Die fliegenden Äxte der Gegner, die Abwehrhaltung der Figur, wenn diese von einem "Zombie" liebevoll gedrückt wird. Erinnert schon extrem an eine 1:1 Kopie von Resi4. Was sicherlich nicht schlecht ist, aber irgendwie auch leicht enttäuschend wirkt. Ich hätte da jetzt etwas "mehr" Fortschritt erwartet. Aber als der gute Chris da vor der Meute stand, und mit der Pistole rumgefuchtelt hat, dann dachte ich irgendwie schon: "Mensch! Mit der Wii-Mote könnte man jetzt aber schön Head0rs verteilen!" ^^

Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja Crapcom, und bringt eine Wii-Lite-Fassung raus, z.B. auf der Engine von Resi4. ^^

BTW: Wer ist eigentlich die Schnalle am Ende des Vids? Ada Wong? Jill Valentine? Albert Wesker nach einer Geschlechtsumwandlung?

Regards, eX!


----------



## McDrake (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Warum Konsolen den PC verdrängen werden im Zockbereich*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 24.07.2007 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 24.07.2007 21:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, kleiner Nachtrag:
Zumindest in der Schweiz besteht das Bundle aus:
2 Pads, Motorstorm und F1.

Für uns (Verkauf) ziemlich dämlich. Der Zusatzverkauf eines 2ten Pads geht schon mal flöten und die Pad-Lager sind nicht unbedingt leer. Danke Sony *grummel*
Anstatt die PS3 günstiger zu machen, nehmen sie ihren Kunden (Verkauf) GEld weg.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Residen Evil 5*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.07.2007 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 26.07.2007 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich nicht, wenn Capcom mal ein beliebtes System entwickelt hat, lassen sie so schnell nicht mehr davon los (siehe RE-Teile vor RE4 ^^). Wenn es dann noch so (imo) übertrieben gehyped wird wie RE4, konnte man sich das Ergebnis in RE5 ja denken.
Fairerweise muss man aber sagen, dass der Über-die-Schulter-ziel-Modus nun in einigen Spielen Verwendung findet, siehe teils MGS4 und GTA4.
Das mit den Äxten war aber tatsächlich sehr auffällig ^^


Ich finde btw das Setting zwar interessant, hab aber so ein flaues Gefühl im Magen wenn der einzige Weiße einen halbwegs unbewaffneten Mob aus Schwarzafrikanern niederschießt 


@McDrake: Das wird dann sicher auch das deutsche Paket werden. Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn man hier eine PS3 wegen Resistance nur noch ab 18 kaufen dürfte


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Residen Evil 5*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.07.2007 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nicht, wenn Capcom mal ein beliebtes System entwickelt hat, lassen sie so schnell nicht mehr davon los (siehe RE-Teile vor RE4 ^^). Wenn es dann noch so (imo) übertrieben gehyped wird wie RE4, konnte man sich das Ergebnis in RE5 ja denken.
> Fairerweise muss man aber sagen, dass der Über-die-Schulter-ziel-Modus nun in einigen Spielen Verwendung findet, siehe teils MGS4 und GTA4.
> Das mit den Äxten war aber tatsächlich sehr auffällig ^^


Es ging ja auch gar nicht so sehr darum, dass Capcom auf Teil 4 aufbaut und z.B. das Kampfsystem, etc. übernimmt. Nur ist es irgendwie schade, dass man hier - abgesehen von der Optik - genau die gleichen Szenen sieht, wie zu Anfang von Teil 4.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Residen Evil 5*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.07.2007 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Crapcom


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. Juli 2007)

*PS3: Heavenly Sword Demo*

Die Demo zu Heavenly Sword kam eben mit dem Update der PAL-PS-Stores.
1gb groß *wart*


Edit: Hatte so lange gedauert, weil sie es simultan mit dem US-Store freigeben wollten (ausgerechnet jetzt  ).
Übrigens gibt es im US-Store jetzt auch die E3-Pressekonferenz von Sony als Download (aber kein HD), schlappe 1,2gb (laut Blog scheinen sie damals vergessen zu haben das Ding reinzustellen  )


Edit2: Paar schöne Trailer dazugekommen, das 15min Gameplayvideo in HD von MGS4 gibt es aber weiterhin bisher nur in den Asien-Stores.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: PS3: Heavenly Sword Demo*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.07.2007 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Demo zu Heavenly Sword kam eben mit dem Update der PAL-PS-Stores.
> 1gb groß *wart*


Feine Sache. *g*


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: PS3: Heavenly Sword Demo*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.07.2007 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Demo zu Heavenly Sword kam eben mit dem Update der PAL-PS-Stores.


Sieht ja schonmal recht lecker aus, aber ein kleines bisschen länger hätt' die Demo schon sein können. Fünf Minuten Buttonhämmern und die Sache ist gelaufen  Gut, man kanns noch ein- bis zweimal wiederholen und versuchen, ein wenig Taktik in die Kämpfe zu bringen, aber selbst dann hat das runterladen länger gedauert als das spielen^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: PS3: Heavenly Sword Demo*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 26.07.2007 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 26.07.2007 19:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, aber es reicht um sich mit dem Kampfsystem vertraut zu machen, welches ja doch recht komplex ist ("Farbe" des Angriffs beachten beim Blocken, im richtigen Moment kontern, Kombos, Kombos die einen starken Block durchdringen, Waffenart wählen, beim Hochschleudern dann das Pad hochbewegen und in der Luft weiter Kombos machen, mit den dadurch gesammelten Stilpunkten starke Rundumangriffe machen). Denn das waren ja wirklich leichte Gegner, später muss man das mit Sicherheit mehr als Buttonmashing brauchen um weiter zu kommen.

An die Demogrößen muss man sich wohl gewöhnen, es muss ja die Engine etc. komplett laufen.

Außerdem ist das Spiel/die Demo in 11 Sprachen synchronisiert 
Deutsch ist gar nicht mal schlecht geworden, finde die englische aber besser.
Man kann ja auch die Untertitel unabhängig wählen.

Nett gemacht ist, wie das Spiel während der Sequenz lädt und es dadurch keine Lade(warte)zeiten gibt.

Es hätte aber gerne ein anderer Abschnitt sein können, imo ist das die Demo vom Gamers Day (und das Spiel hat ja noch einen Feinschliff bekommen).

Alles in allem ein schönes Spiel, sowohl vom Kampf (Rest Gameplay kennt man immerhin aus Videos, mit der Schwester etc.) als auch von der Grafik her.
Es gibt ja keine Sprungtaste, die ganzen Sprungpassagen wird man also wohl nur GoW-Tastentiming-mäßig ausführen? Ist eben doch mehr auf Kämpfen fokussiert.
Ich konnte auch irgendwie noch nicht so recht die Umgebung mit einbeziehen (was zumindest geht dachte ich), es geht halt alles kaputt  Schön btw wie die ganzen Leichen und Bruchstücke noch liegen bleiben)

Einen der größeren Titel relativ lange vor dem Release anspielen zu können ist aber den 1gb Download alleine Wert (und das "Wallpaper" wenn man die Demo anwählt  ).

Weggehauen hat die Demo mich nicht unbedingt (ich hätte nur das Kampfsystem für weniger komplex gehalten), dafür kannte man das Spiel/den Teil jetzt schon zu gut, aber es stand ja eh schon auf meiner Wunschliste - allein schon wegen der Präsentation.


----------



## Blue_Ace (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Residen Evil 5*

Mal ne Frage an euch, vor einiger Zeit hab ich mal gelesen das Resident Evil 4 für Xbox 360 umgesetzt werden soll. Stimmt das oder nur ein schlechtes Gerücht?


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Residen Evil 5*



			
				Blue_Ace am 27.07.2007 00:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage an euch, vor einiger Zeit hab ich mal gelesen das Resident Evil 4 für Xbox 360 umgesetzt werden soll. Stimmt das oder nur ein schlechtes Gerücht?




war sehr wahrscheinlich nur ein gerücht.
zumindest war der screenshot, der die vermutungen ausgelöst hat, ein fake.


----------



## undergrounderX (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Residen Evil 5*



			
				Bonkic am 27.07.2007 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 27.07.2007 00:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denke ich auch.Sonst hätte MS das auch stolz auf der E3 schon rausposaunt.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2007)

*LEGO Indiana Jones angekündigt + 1. Trailer*

http://www.consolewars.de/news/17385/lego_indiana_jones_angekuendigt/

die lego spiele sind einfach geil, da könnt ihr sagen, was ihr wollt!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: LEGO Indiana Jones angekündigt + 1. Trailer*



			
				Bonkic am 28.07.2007 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.consolewars.de/news/17385/lego_indiana_jones_angekuendigt/
> 
> die lego spiele sind einfach geil, da könnt ihr sagen, was ihr wollt!


Hah! Meine Spekulation aus dem Blog hat sich bewahrheitet! Har!    

Regards, eX!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. Juli 2007)

*Hö? EGM-Wertung für Lair*



> PlayStation 3
> Lair - 6.0, 5.5, 5.0 (von jeweils 10 möglichen Punkten)


Da hätte ich mir jetzt aber mehr von erwartet...

BTW: Angeblich soll das neue Bond-Game (Activision) auf der CallOfDuty4-Engine basieren, was wohl eine Wii-Version vorerst ausschließen dürfte.   

Quelle: ConsoleWars

Regards, eX!


----------



## HanFred (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hö? EGM-Wertung für Lair*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 29.07.2007 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> > PlayStation 3
> > Lair - 6.0, 5.5, 5.0 (von jeweils 10 möglichen Punkten)
> 
> 
> Da hätte ich mir jetzt aber mehr von erwartet...


ich nicht.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hö? EGM-Wertung für Lair*



			
				HanFred am 29.07.2007 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 29.07.2007 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich warte eher noch ab, welche anderen Wertungen sich ergeben werden bzw. welche Kritikpunkte es gibt.

In der selben Ausgabe wurde ja auch Blue Dragon mit 6.5, 7.5, 6.5 abgestraft.


Edit:

Neben der EGM: 5.5/10 hat noch ein anderes Heft Lair getestet, Play (Magazine): gab dabei 9/10.

Laut Gamerankings bewertet Play (ist auch Multi) 2/3 der Spiele höher als der gameranking-Durchschnitt und die EGM 2/3 niedriger.
Die Wahrheit liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen ^^


Auch sind die Kritiken interessant:
Die Kommentare der drei EGM-Tester:


> crispin says the combat system is confusing, and the sixaxis controls don't always work the way they should. lock-on system is also jacked.
> 
> greg ford says the camera is frustrating in ground combat. the wide open levels hold a lot of potential but ultimately don't deliver
> 
> garnett says it's a "frustrating disappointment" with a few bright spots




und die Pro/cons der Play:


> Pros:
> -Best graphics in a game ever (said that if it had launched with PS3, it woulda taken eyes away from Gears of War)
> -Solid Sixaxis controls
> -Varies lots from just "aerial battles" (said something along the lines of "first you're flying through the sky shooting fireballs, then you're in an aerial battle clawing between dragons, then you're on the ground slaughtering foot soldiers, then you're fighting an enemy on top of a dragon, then you steal his dragon...")
> ...




Scheinen auch sehr subjektive Punkte zu sein, durch die man das Spiel entweder mag oder nicht, z.B. die Steuerung wird ja einmal das Negativ und beim anderen Test als Positiv gesehen.
"best Graphics" ist aber sehr übertrieben imo, außer er hat das ganze Drumherum mitbewertet.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hö? EGM-Wertung für Lair*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 29.07.2007 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Angeblich soll das neue Bond-Game (Activision) auf der CallOfDuty4-Engine basieren, was wohl eine Wii-Version vorerst ausschließen dürfte.



ein cod für wii wurde kürzlich -zumindest indirekt- angekündigt.
allerdings ging daraus nich hervor, ob es sich um teil 4 oder was ganz anderes handelt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hö? EGM-Wertung für Lair*



			
				Bonkic am 29.07.2007 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 29.07.2007 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da gab es doch dieses Theater mit dem WiiZapper und der einen Activision-Person, die im Rahmen der E3 ein CoD angekündigt hat, welches noch gar nicht hätte angekündigt werden dürfen. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass es sich dabei um CoD4 handelt. Finanziell wäre eine entsprechend angepasste Version sicherlich überlegenswert für den Publisher. Besonders fällt auch der Faktor auf, dass es für den DS ein CoD4 geben wird. Da fehlt eigentlich nur noch eine Wii-Version. Kann mir nämlich kaum vorstellen, dass Activision wieder ein WW2-CoD veröffentlichen wird. Wiiler hatten schließlich CoD3...

Naja mal schaun. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## undergrounderX (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hö? EGM-Wertung für Lair*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 29.07.2007 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinen auch sehr subjektive Punkte zu sein, durch die man das Spiel entweder mag oder nicht, z.B. die Steuerung wird ja einmal das Negativ und beim anderen Test als Positiv gesehen.
> "best Graphics" ist aber sehr übertrieben imo, außer er hat das ganze Drumherum mitbewertet.


Was aber draus  hervorgeht ist imo, das es wohl kein erhofftes Überfliegerspiel werden wird,sondern sich wohl irgendwo zwieschen 80-85 einpendeln wird.Grafisch ist es aber wohl eines der besten Konsolenspiele.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juli 2007)

*[Bioschock] OXM vegibt 10/10*

Bioshock erhält vom britischen OXM die idealnote 10/ 10.


----------



## undergrounderX (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: [Bioschock] OXM vegibt 10/10*



			
				Bonkic am 30.07.2007 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Bioshock erhält vom britischen OXM die idealnote 10/ 10.


Gibt es bei dem Magatin nur glatte Noten also 7,8,9 usw. oder auch sowas wie 9.5 etc?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hö? EGM-Wertung für Lair*



			
				undergrounderX am 29.07.2007 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 29.07.2007 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal sehen, es wird von den schlechten Wertungen(en) nur an der Steuerung gemeckert (und aus den Kommentaren der EGM kann man nicht wirklich herauslesen, wie eine 5,5/10 zustande kommen kann. Die scheinen schlicht abgewertet zu haben weil ihnen die Steuerung nicht gefiel).

Der Knackpunkt scheint bei Lair zu sein, dass die Sensorsteuerung (beim Fliegen und bei bestimmten Aktionen/Moves) nicht wie in bisherigen Spielen optional ist. Ich kann mir aber einfach nicht vorstellen, wie schlecht das umgesetzt sein soll, um eine 5,5 zu rechtfertigen. Ich bin in der Warhawk Beta die Flugzeuge nur mit der Sensorsteuerung geflogen und hatte keine Probleme. Bei Lair kommt noch hinzu, dass Moves wie 180-Wende, Dash und Rammen auch noch mit kurzen Bewegungen des Pads ausgeführt werden.


Ein Entwickler schreibt auf seiner Seite folgendes dazu:


> As announced earlier this week, development on Lair has finished and the game is off to duplication! It will be in stores on August 14. I learned a ton of new stuff making this game - and if you pour 2 1/2 years of your life into something, it had better be worth it on some personal level.
> 
> I'm aware of the reviews, of course. Some are very positive, some are not. The common complaint in those bad reviews seem to be the controls - putting the dragon streering on the motion-sensitive SIXAXIS controller doesn't sit well with some of the experienced gamers. First of all: try it out yourself, give it a chance!
> And if you want my side of the story, I will share a simple anecdote: Victoria's family, lead by my 83-year old grandfather in law, was able to pick up Lair in less than 5 inutes, to fly around with the dragon and to play the first mission of the game.That experience right there beats anything that the reviewers can say. Because let's face it: the hardcore crowd is an important part of the market, and I sincerely hope that everybody who reads my page and/or hangs out on NeoGAF, IGN, 1UP on a daily basis will buy Lair and enjoy it. Your guys' opinions are important, and they matter.
> ...



(14.8. bezieht sich auf USA, die anderen Länder benötigen noch eine Lokalisierung)


hier weitere Wertungen, allerdings sind die aus dem gt-Forum und ich kann nicht für alle "bürgen":



> EGM ---5.5 (6 ,5.5 ,5.0)
> 
> PLAY UK --9.0
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Hö? EGM-Wertung für Lair*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 31.07.2007 02:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen, es wird von den schlechten Wertungen(en) nur an der Steuerung gemeckert (und aus den Kommentaren der EGM kann man nicht wirklich herauslesen, wie eine 5,5/10 zustande kommen kann. Die scheinen schlicht abgewertet zu haben weil ihnen die Steuerung nicht gefiel).



war ja bei den ersten wii spielen und auch den aktuellen noch, ähnlich: 
tester zu dämlich um die steuerung zu kapieren ----> abwertung. 



> EDGE ---9.0 (LEAKED . the papaerback magazine would be out in a few days)



9.0 in der edge?
für einen reinen grafikblender aus dem hause factor5?
DAS kann ich mir nun wiederum auch nicht vorstellen.  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Juli 2007)

*Cell soll verschrottet werden*

*Firm Sues Sony Over Cell*


> A new suit filed against Sony Corp. of America says the PS3’s Cell processor infringes on an existing patent, and demands the “impounding and destruction” of all of Sony’s infringing processors.
> ImageOn July 26, Newport Beach, Calif.-based Parallel Processing filed a complaint against Sony that alleges the infringement of patent no. 5,056,000, according to a filing obtained by Next-Gen.
> 
> The patent, “Synchronized Parallel Processing with Shared Memory” was issued in October 1991. It describes a high-speed computer that breaks down a program “into smaller concurrent processes running in different parallel processors” and resynchronizes the program for faster processing times.
> ...


http://www.next-gen.biz/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6616&Itemid=2

Ups


----------



## Bonkic (31. Juli 2007)

*Neues zu Crysis und Konsolen*



> (...) Mit den Spekulationen dürfte nun erstmal wieder Schluss sein, denn CEO Cevat Yerli äußerte sich diesbezüglich gegenüber der PC Gamer.
> Werbung
> 
> "Theoretisch kann alles überall laufen", so Yerli. "Crysis könnte auf Xbox 360 oder PlayStation 3 funktionieren. Dafür sind jedoch Optimierungen nötig, was wir immer gesagt haben. Wir würden aber Crysis nicht gleichzeitg für PS3, 360 und PC veröffentlichen wollen, da wir somit nicht mehr in der Lage wären, unseren Schwerpunkt auf die Qualität zu verlagern."
> ...



_eurogamer_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Cell soll verschrottet werden*



> The patent, “Synchronized Parallel Processing with Shared Memory” was issued in October 1991. It describes a high-speed computer that breaks down a program “into smaller concurrent processes running in different parallel processors” and resynchronizes the program for faster processing times.



mhhh vielleicht sollte ich mir ein Patent für "Gegenstand, der viel größere Mengen an Daten speichern kann als es heute möglich ist" sichern 

Neben der lächerlichen Anklage: Müssten sie nicht eher IBM verklagen?
Außerdem ist das doch wohl nicht der erste (Mehrkern-)Prozessor, der so arbeitet?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (31. Juli 2007)

*Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga - Wii - Steuerung*

Ein kleines Video von der Comic-Con das zeigt, wie man das kommende Spiel auf der Wii spielt, bzw. wie es auf der Konsole aussieht.

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/22918.html

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (31. Juli 2007)

*360 Core wird eingestellt?*



> For those hoping that the expected $50 Xbox 360 price cut would bring the Core model down to the Wii-diculously great price of $250, we got some bad news. According to a source at Best Buy who sent Joystiq these images, the Xbox 360 Core model is dead and remaining stocks are all that's left of the system.
> 
> The sheet, according to our source, shows the description of the Xbox 360 Core hardware and underneath it is the word "deleted, meaning it is being taken out of the system." The out of stock date reads 7-29-07 and the larger image (found after the break) shows the pref code "y." According to the source, "This means replenishment of this item is not expected."(...)



http://www.joystiq.com/2007/07/30/best-buy-done-with-xbox-360-core-model/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: 360 Core wird eingestellt?*

Hmm. Also könnte es eventuell bedeuten, dass die Premium dann auf 299 fällt und die Elite für 399 zu haben ist. Wäre sicherlich keine schlechte Entscheidung.

Edit: Nö, die Core fällt wohl doch nicht weg


> No. Xbox 360 Core remains an important member of the Xbox 360 family.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Online-Duelle: Virtua Fighter 5 unterstützt Xbox Live*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.07.2007 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Sega gibt bekannt, dass das Prügelspiel Virtua Fighter 5 Online-Duelle via Xbox Live unterstützen wird.






			
				[url=http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=19376 schrieb:
			
		

> maxconsole[/url]]Sega of America VP of marketing Scott Steinberg has conceeded that the PS3 version of Virtua Fighter 5 was rushed to market in order to be within the console's launch window, this is the sole reason as to why the game did not feature online play but it will do on the Xbox 360 version. He also revealed that while Sega working on the PS3 version, they were also readying the soon to be released Xbox 360 version.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Online-Duelle: Virtua Fighter 5 unterstützt Xbox Live*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 31.07.2007 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 06.07.2007 17:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also haben sie die PS3-Kunden erst einmal angelogen (Geht nicht / Pingproblem, etc,) oder wie soll man das verstehen? :o


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Online-Duelle: Virtua Fighter 5 unterstützt Xbox Live*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 31.07.2007 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also haben sie die PS3-Kunden erst einmal angelogen (Geht nicht / Pingproblem, etc,) oder wie soll man das verstehen? :o



Wie man/Sega es auslegen will, um den PS3-Termin einzuhalten wäre es ohne Lag nicht möglich gewesen. Für den späteren (und es wurde ja schon vorher an der 360 Version gearbeitet, also scheinbar auch ein Arcade-Port und kein PS3-Port) 360-Termin haben sie dann wohl mehr Zeit zum testen gehabt:



> with a lot of trials and tests and experiments figured out a way to do it where there’s no lag—well extremely minimal lag, almost unnoticeable—so we were quite shocked when they told us it would be online, actually. It was a surprise.




Denke aber auch, da hätten die PS3-Käufer sicher lieber ein paar Monate noch gewartet (und dann wären wohl auch die Japan-Zahlen von VF5 besser).

Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt, welche Ausrede sich Sega für ein Online-Update der PS3-Version einfallen lässt (denn ich bezweifle, dass eines kommen wird).

Für das PSN-Tekken kommt morgen ein Online-Update in Japan heraus, man hätte das Ping-Argument Sega also spätestens dann eh nicht mehr abgenommen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. Juli 2007)

*Stranglehold*

Boah, 

Die PS3-CE von Stranglehold wird wegen dem Film nicht region free. Da das ganze wohl nur in den USA erscheint ist das verdammt bescheiden.
Warum auch immer bekommt die normale US-Version auch einen Regionalcode (das ist mir aber wurscht, das Spiel hat mich mehr wegen der HD-Version von Hard Boiled interessiert, besonders toll fand ich das stupide Baller-Gameplay bisher nicht).

Lustigerweise soll die 360 Version (ohne Film aber die CE mit Bonusmaterial) ein region-free 360-Spiel werden.


Quelle: Midway-Mod

Ich weiß nicht was sich die Lizenzgeber des Films und Midway dabei gedacht haben. Den Film gibt es nirgendwo in HD und wird es vielleicht nie geben, zudem soll die CE ja nur in den USA erscheinen. 
Wozu also Leuten im Rest der Welt auch noch den letzten Weg versperren?!
Außerdem wäre es das erste PS3-Spiel mit Regionalcode und wenn da erst mal der "Bann" gebrochen ist...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. August 2007)

*E3 2006 Game Critics Awards*

Best of Show
Rock Band
(Harmonix/MTV Games/EAP for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360)

Best Original Game
LittleBigPlanet
(Media Molecule/Sony Computer Entertainment Europe for PS3)

Best Console Game
Mass Effect
(Bioware/Microsoft Games Studio for Xbox 360)

Best PC Game
Crysis
(Crytek/EAP)

Best Handheld Game
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
(Nintendo for Nintendo DS)

Best Hardware/Peripheral
Rock Band Instruments
(Harmonix/MTV Games/EAP for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360)

Best Action Game
Call of Duty 4
(Infinity Ward/Activision for PC, PlayStation 3, Xbox 360)

Best Action/Adventure Game
Bioshock
(Irrational Games/2K Games for PC, Xbox 360)

Best Role Playing Game
Mass Effect
(Bioware / Microsoft Games Studio for Xbox 360)

Best Racing Game
Burnout Paradise
(Criterion Games/Electronic Arts for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360)

Best Sports Game
Madden NFL 08
(Electronic Arts for All Platforms)

Best Fighting Game
Virtua Fighter 5
(Sega for Xbox 360)

Best Strategy Game
World in Conflict
(Massive Entertainment/Sierra for PC)

Best Social/Casual/Puzzle
Rock Band
(Harmonix/MTV Games/EAP for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360)

Best Online Multiplayer
Halo 3
(Bungie/Microsoft Games Studio for Xbox 360)

Special Commendation for Graphics
Killzone 2
(Guerilla Games/Sony Computer Entertainment Europe for PS3)



Winner Breakdown By # of Wins
Three Wins:
Rock Band

Two Wins:
Mass Effect

One Win:
Bioshock
Burnout Paradise
Call of Duty 4
Crysis
Halo 3
Killzone 2
LittleBigPlanet
Madden NFL 08
The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
Virtua Fighter 5
World in Conflict

Platform Breakdown By # Of Wins
(Notes: Multiplatform games are counted in all appropriate platform tallies. Information based on announced platforms for each game as of 7/30/07)

Xbox 360: 11 (+8 from 2006, +9 from 2005)
PlayStation 3: 8 (+6 from 2006, +8 from 2005)
PC: 4 (-1 from 2006, -5 from 2005, -2 from 2004, -5 from 2003)
Wii: 1 (-3 from 2006)
Nintendo DS: 1 (Same as 2006, -1 from 2005)

http://www.gamecriticsawards.com/winners.html und http://www.gamecriticsawards.com/win-stats-2007.html


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. August 2007)

*Edge-Wertungen*

Aktuelle Wertungen aus der Edge

*Zelda: Phantom Hourglass NDS -> 9/10*
_Damit ist das Spiel für mich gestorben....nur eine 9 von 10, Nintendo lässt echt nach  _

Ouendan 2 NDS -> 8/10

Anno 1701  NDS -> 8/10

Exit 2 PSP -> 7/10

More Brain Training NDS -> 7/10

*Blue Dragon  Xbox 360 -> 6/10*
_Schon die zweite maue Wertung von einem eher gehobenen Fachmag_

Odin Sphere PS2 -> 6/10

Tenchu Z  Xbox 360 -> 6/10

Calling All Cars PS3 (PSN) -> 6/10

*Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 PS3 -> 6/10*
_Hö? ^^_

Monster Madness Xbox 360 -> 5/10

*Transformers: The Game  PS3, Xbox 360, Wii, PS2, PSP, NDS -> 2/10*
_Kaum überraschend ^^_

Hour of Victory Xbox 360 -> 2/10

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (1. August 2007)

*AW: Edge-Wertungen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 01.08.2007 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> *Zelda: Phantom Hourglass NDS -> 9/10*
> _Damit ist das Spiel für mich gestorben....nur eine 9 von 10, Nintendo lässt echt nach  _



iss klar


----------



## McDrake (1. August 2007)

*AW: Edge-Wertungen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 01.08.2007 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> *Transformers: The Game  PS3, Xbox 360, Wii, PS2, PSP, NDS -> 2/10*
> _Kaum überraschend ^^_


Das tragische daran ist, dass sich die Teile gut verkaufen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. August 2007)

*AW: Edge-Wertungen*



			
				McDrake am 01.08.2007 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 01.08.2007 11:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei ich Edge und Co bei solchen Tests mal ganz frech die Gabe zur Differenzierung abspreche. Da wird eigentlich im Regelfall jede Version in einen Topf geworfen, und gleichermaßen schlecht bewertet. Ich bin gespannt, ob die überhaupt die DS-Versionen richtig getestet habe, oder schlicht die Wertung von den großen Versionen angewandt haben. Allein deshalb, weil die DS-Version einen lustigen Multiplayerpart hat, und 2 Versionen anbietet, sollte ein gewissenhafter Test erfolgen. Komisch auch, dass diese Versionen im Schnitt ein Ranking von 70% haben, während die großen Fassungen nur auf 50 - 60 % kommen. Ähnlich war es auch damals beim Spiderman 3 Game. Die großen Versionen enttäuschten (50 - 60 , doch die kleine und komplett andere DS-Version kam im Schnitt auf 75 - 80 %. Jedenfalls bei den Mags, die tatsächlich richtig und gegliedert getestet haben. Von der Edge hätte man ja auch etwas mehr erwarten dürfen. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## JohnCarpenter (1. August 2007)

*AW: Edge-Wertungen*

So, nun ist es so weit: Das angekündigte PS3-Bundle ist bei Amazon gelistet: 599€ mit 2tem Kontroller und Motorstorm, F1 oder Resistance.
Leider wurde nicht im gleichen Zug, was ich gehofft habe, der Preis der einzelnen PS3 gesenkt   (Zumindest hat ja Alternate ein Angebot, aber runde 100€ Nachlaß wären mir lieber) . Ich hoffe mal, zur Games Convention tut sich noch irgendwas, vielleicht ein neues SKU.


----------



## McDrake (1. August 2007)

*AW: Edge-Wertungen*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 01.08.2007 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun ist es so weit: Das angekündigte PS3-Bundle ist bei Amazon gelistet: 599€ mit 2tem Kontroller und Motorstorm, F1 oder Resistance.
> Leider wurde nicht im gleichen Zug, was ich gehofft habe, der Preis der einzelnen PS3 gesenkt   (Zumindest hat ja Alternate ein Angebot, aber runde 100€ Nachlaß wären mir lieber) . Ich hoffe mal, zur Games Convention tut sich noch irgendwas, vielleicht ein neues SKU.



Gesenkt wird nix.
Sony holt die vorhandenen PS3 ab und tauscht sie gegen Bundles aus.


----------



## Blue_Ace (1. August 2007)

*Dead Rising wird beschlagnahmt*

Dead Rising von Capcom das bisher in Deutschland indiziert ist und offiziell nicht verkauft wird, soll in Laufe der Woche beschlagnahmt werden. 

http://www.eurogamer.de/article.php?article_id=80619

Einige Onlinehändler sollten das schon bestätigt haben.


----------



## F3liX (1. August 2007)

*Sony - Erneut wegen Patentverletzung verklagt*



			
				GIGA-Pat am 01.08.2007  schrieb:
			
		

> Negative Schlagzeilen wurden in den letzten 24 Stunden den Medien enthüllt: Sony Computer Entertainment läuft Gefahr, sich der Patentrechtsverletzung schuldig gemacht zu haben. Gegenstand der Klage ist der Cell Processor, der in die PS3 verbaut wurde. Die Parallel Processing Corporation (PPC) erklärte sich neuerdings als Lizenzinhaber und macht nun Schadensersatz geltend.
> Click here to find out more!
> 
> Sony hat beim Bau ihres Technikwunders vor allem auf eines Wert gelegt: eine hohe Rechenleistung. Das Herz eines PCs sollte in der PS3 schlagen, um multimediale Nutzung und königliche Grafikdimensionen möglich zu machen. Zu diesem Zweck wurde ein Cell-Prozessor in Zusammenarbeit mit Toshiba und IBM entwickelt. Ergebnis ist ein 3,2 GHz getakteter Cell, mit asymmetrisch aufgebautem Multi-Core-Prozessor, einer PowerPC-Steuereinheit und acht Rechenkernen. Dabei handelt es sich um ein bislang einzigartiges Design, das auf genaue und ultraschnelle Berechnung von Daten einer Spielekonsole ausgelegt wurde.
> ...


http://www.giga.de/show/gigagames/konsolen/00140414_sony_erneut_wegen/


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. August 2007)

*AW: Sony - Erneut wegen Patentverletzung verklagt*

Jup, siehe ein paar Posts vorher 


@ Edge-Wertungen:
Blue Dragon wurde aber von anderen Magazinen inkl.  Famitsu (ok, für uns Wessis  anders zu werten) ziemlich gut bewertet. Nachdem ich das 10 Minuten Gameplay Video gesehen habe, kann ich aber nachvollziehen, dass es nicht der Überflieger ist (vor allem vom Stil und Kampfsystem).
Welche Wertung bekam GRAW für die 360 von der Edge, gibt es da Probleme bei der PS3-Version (denn eigentlich soll diese ja sogar mehr Content bieten)?


Welch Überraschung, keine 9/10 Wertung für Lair - nämlich gar keine 

Man hat aber noch die Reißleine gezogen:


			
				[url=http://blog.us.playstation.com/2007/08/01/lair-update/ schrieb:
			
		

> offiziellem PS3-Blog[/url]]Wow, even I didn’t see this one coming! Due to an extra step in QA testing to enhance the community features in the game, the release of LAIR, originally set for August 14th, has changed to September 4, 2007. Natural challenges that arose while finalizing the offline game to include key online features - such as leaderboards and medal systems - have led to the difficult choice of pushing back the release date. We appreciate everyone’s excitement and patience for the game and look forward to its release on September 4.



Aha, Leaderboards soso (für die Offlinemissionen, ok, das war imo wirklich geplant). Würde mich aber nun gar nicht wundern, wenn an der Steuerung gefeilt oder einfach eine alternative Analogstick-Steuerung eingefügt wird 


Was haben wir noch von den letzten Tagen, mh:

Halo3 bekommt doch den Online-4-Spieler-Coop
(noch ein Grund warum Haze, welcher ja etwas ähnliches bietet, immer wieder als PS3-exklusiv gehandelt wird bzw. es nicht während Halo3 auf der 360 erscheinen soll)


Ich hab es ja geahnt:
RE5 wird Rassismus vorgeworfen


Mal wieder Gerüchte über Rumble im PS3 Controller, soll nämlich schon bei den Entwicklern (man erinnere sich an das zensierte Pad beim Haze-Besuch ^^) sein und in naher Zukunft vorgestellt werden.
http://www.innerbits.com/blog/2007/08/01/ps3-controller-news-and-rumors/


Achja: Overlord kommt wohl für die PS3:
Stellenauschreibung
Anders als bei der damals von Crytek ist diese speziell für Overlord. (oh, apropos, Crysis wäre für Konsolen möglich, man macht aber erst die PC-Fassung fertig, bisher gibt es keine Pläne etc  )


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (2. August 2007)

*AW: Sony - Erneut wegen Patentverletzung verklagt*

Ich hab es ja geahnt:
RE5 wird Rassismus vorgeworfen



naja das habe ich kommen sehen. doch wenn ich ganz erlich bin ist es teilweise auch berechtigt...bevor man mir den kopf abreisst ..ich bin nur der meinung der trailer zeigt genau das was kritiker den anlass gibt den rassismus vorwurf einzubringen. nur hätten sich die spanier ja auch beschweren können weil sie in teil4 als hinterwäldler dargestellt würden.

ich glaube das grosse problem liegt am szenario. weil das spiel , zumindest dem trailer nach zu urteilen , in  einem von ärmlichen verhältnissen geprägten afrikanischen dorf spielt. so asoziert man das sofort mit der armut und deren gewaltverherrlichenden darstellung die im spiel rüberkommt. zumindest für mein empfinden ist es nicht das gleiche wenn ich mitten in einem armen afrikansichen dorf  gegen von einem virus befallene afrikaner kämpfe als wenn ich z.b. mitten in new york afro -amerikaner bekämpfe ..der hintergrund ist nicht ganz unproblematisch... die frage ist ob man die ganze sache doch eher als "neues szenario" sehen sollte und nicht zu viel ethik und politik einbringt. ziemlich schwierig ...mal abwarten


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2007)

*AW: Sony - Erneut wegen Patentverletzung verklagt*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 02.08.2007 02:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Famitsu (ok, für uns Wessis  anders zu werten)



na ja - eigentlich ist die famitsu sehr wessi- freundlich, zumindest in den letzten paar jahren.
keine spur von von einseitigem lokalpatriotismus.
wenn ich mir das manche wertungen von west- shootern oder west- rollenspielen für die box anschaue.....mannomann.....



> Ich hab es ja geahnt:
> RE5 wird Rassismus vorgeworfen



war wirklich abzusehen.
kinderkram.



> Achja: Overlord kommt wohl für die PS3:
> Stellenauschreibung
> Anders als bei der damals von Crytek ist diese speziell für Overlord. (oh, apropos, Crysis wäre für Konsolen möglich, man macht aber erst die PC-Fassung fertig, bisher gibt es keine Pläne etc  )



das wurde bereits wieder dementiert, von offizieller seite.
(ob das endgültig ist, kann man alledings bekanntlich nie wissen)


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (2. August 2007)

*AW: Sony - Erneut wegen Patentverletzung verklagt*

war wirklich abzusehen.
kinderkram.

bin ich nicht deiner meinung. es ist kein kinderkram , wenn man schon ein afrikanisches dorf als neues szenario nimmt, sollte man mit einer portion vorischt dahinter gehen. auch wenn es nur ein spiel ist , wirkt es auf mich nicht mehr so fitkiv wenn man in einem solchen szenario spielt. aber vielleicht bin ich einfach zu sensibel bei solchen dingen...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. August 2007)

*Resi5 Trailer*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 02.08.2007 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> war wirklich abzusehen.
> kinderkram.
> 
> bin ich nicht deiner meinung. es ist kein kinderkram , wenn man schon ein afrikanisches dorf als neues szenario nimmt, sollte man mit einer portion vorischt dahinter gehen. auch wenn es nur ein spiel ist , wirkt es auf mich nicht mehr so fitkiv wenn man in einem solchen szenario spielt. aber vielleicht bin ich einfach zu sensibel bei solchen dingen...


Generell denke ich, dass Capcom keine Absicht hatte irgendwelche Volksgruppen zu diskriminieren, ABER rein subjektiv betrachtet wirkt der Trailer tatsächlich etwas daneben, und etwas "Sensibilität" vermissend. Viele Einstellungen wirken eben so, wie auch im Blog kritisiert. Die Schwarzen wohnen nur in irgendwelchen Wellblechhütten und benehmen sich wie ein aufgebrachter, primitiver, Mob (hatten wir zwar auch in Resi 4, nur spielte da die Hautfarbe keine Rolle). Ein "Gegner" wirkt am Anfang tatsächlich wie ein primitives Tier (wurde afaik dort auch irgendwo kritisiert), weil die Figur total merkwürdig und gestört in die Kamera guckte. Dann natürlich die gezeigte Gewalt, wo eben Schwarze umgeschossen, oder mit den Fäusten bearbeitet wurden. Sicherlich, man kann in den Trailer sehr viel interpretieren, aber politisch korrekt ist er sicherlich nicht. Man sieht es doch auch an noch banaleren Kleinigkeiten der Gesellschaft: Unterschiede bei den Hautfarben bei streitbaren Inhalten führen IMMER zu öffentlichen Diskussionen. Das war bei der Werbung für die PSP-White so, das ist bei Resi5 so, und wird auch in Zukunft so sein, wenn irgendwo Schwarze als Feindbilder verunglimpft, oder sonstig "negativ" dargestellt werden.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2007)

*AW: E3 2006 Game Critics Awards*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.08.2007 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Xbox 360: 11 (+8 from 2006, +9 from 2005)
> PlayStation 3: 8 (+6 from 2006, +8 from 2005)
> PC: 4 (-1 from 2006, -5 from 2005, -2 from 2004, -5 from 2003)
> Wii: 1 (-3 from 2006)
> Nintendo DS: 1 (Same as 2006, -1 from 2005)



tja, nintendo: DAS war nix!

kritikererfolge müssen sich zwar nicht zwangsläufig auch in den verkaufszahlen  niederschlagen, aber dem image der marke wären sie ganz sicher nicht abträglich. 

ein paar "richtige" spiele, neben mario und metroid, dürfens schon sein- das gilt genauso natürlich für die 3rd parties.


----------



## HanFred (2. August 2007)

*AW: Resi5 Trailer*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.08.2007 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 02.08.2007 09:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meiner meinung nach ist es viel diskriminierender, dass kaum ein spiel in afrika spielt. abgesehen von ein bisschen nordafrika während des 2. WK.
soweit ich es nach dem trailer beurteilen kann, kommt das ganze nicht einmal so unrealistisch rüber. und dann sind's ja wieder zombies, die durchdrehen, obwohl es in der realität je nach region durchaus (einige!) menschliche schlächter gibt.

für mich klingt es hier vielmehr nach "obligatorischem rumgenörgel". nein, ich glaube nicht, dass die afrikaner im spiel generell als gewalttätig und primitiv dargestellt werden.
und naja... "the african way" ist sogar wirklich ziemlich anders als "the european way". manche europäer, die dort gelebt haben, wissen das genau. aber das hat nichts mit dem spiel zu tun und ausserdem würde es zu lange gehen, das thema hier breitzutreten.
aber ist es denn diskriminierend, wenn man afrika zeigt, wie es wirklich ist? wenn man z.b. die arbeitsweise der afrikaner aus erster hand kennt und diese kritisiert? ok, ich schweife ab...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. August 2007)

*AW: Resi5 Trailer*



			
				HanFred am 02.08.2007 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> aber ist es denn diskriminierend, wenn man afrika zeigt, wie es wirklich ist? wenn man z.b. die arbeitsweise der afrikaner aus erster hand kennt und diese kritisiert? ok, ich schweife ab...


Dies kann leider kein Videospiel zeigen, bleibt wohl Dokumentationen oder sachlichen Filmen vorbehalten. Spiele dienen als ideale Grundlage für das Schubladendenken (was ja auch wieder mit der Kritik der Leute an Resi5 vorzüglich bestätigt wird), da Inhalte niemals hinterfragt werden, Figuren oftmals blass bleiben und Beweggründe nicht klar sind (für mich imho Gründe, warum Spiele keine Kunst im klassischen Sinne sind). Auch ein Grund dafür, warum die ganzen WW2-Shooter auch gerne mal in der Kritik stehen (und das nicht nur von Beckstein und Co), da haben sich ja auch von einigen Jahren schon Soldatenbewegungen (US und GER) äußert enttäuscht darüber geäußert, dass diese Titel so oberflächlich und falsch in Szene gesetzt sind. Krieg war eben nicht nur Schwarz und Weiß. Am Ende muss man sehen, wie "schlimm" das Spiel tatsächlich ist, aber sonderlich konstruktiv wird der Titel sicherlich nicht mit realen Problemen und gesellschaftlichen Erscheinungen umgehen. Was soll man auch anderes von spielbaren Klischees erwarten. Es liegt in der Natur der Spiele, "oberflächlich" zu sein.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2007)

*Die nächste Capcom Diskriminierung*

das brutalo spiel `zack und wiki` (siehe bild) ist nun auch in den verdacht geraten politisch unkorrektes zu beinhalten:

der _Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR)_ nimmt anstoss an einem promo- video, in diesem seien angeblich islamisch anmutender singsang zu hören; "Wir haben schon Kontakt mit dem Entwicklerteam aufgenommen. Dieser Ausspruch wurde aus dem Spiel entfernt und wird in zukünftigen Videos, die für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt sind, nicht mehr zu hören sein."

zu hören ist kaut cair (angeblich) die phrase "Allahu Akbar", was so viel heisst wie "gott ist gross".....skandalös......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. August 2007)

*AW: Sony - Erneut wegen Patentverletzung verklagt*



			
				Bonkic am 02.08.2007 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> na ja - eigentlich ist die famitsu sehr wessi- freundlich, zumindest in den letzten paar jahren.
> keine spur von von einseitigem lokalpatriotismus.
> wenn ich mir das manche wertungen von west- shootern oder west- rollenspielen für die box anschaue.....mannomann.....



Ja, das war schon ziemlich auffällig. Bei Oblivion kann ich es noch verstehen, das ist ja für die Japaner fast schon interessanter als für uns, da sie normalerweise nur ihre eigene Interpretation unseres Fantasie-Mittelalters haben.
Als ich vorgestern die Bladestorm-Demo gezockt habe, war ich auch überrascht über das Setting, welches der 100jährige Krieg ist (in der Demo steuerte man dann eine japanisch sprechenden Franzosen bzw. Engländer  ).

Teils kamen die Wertungen aber imo auch von der Famitsu Xbox360.

Wenn es aber um japanische Spiele geht, kann man der Famitsu nicht immer trauen. Forever Blue wurde wie schon der Vorgänger für die PS2 sehr gut von ihnen bewertet und bei uns ist dieser dann abgestützt (weil es auch nur ein Delphine-sexuell-belästigen-Spiel ist   )


@RE5:
Allein aber ein Spiel zu machen, in dem die meisten Schwarzen ein Virus tragen, ist in Afrika... öhm, tja


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2007)

*Zahlen*



> Bald ist es soweit: Nintendo holt mit der erfolgreichen Wii Microsofts Xbox 360 ein und setzt sich somit erstmals an die Spitze der Verkaufscharts.
> 
> Sony hat kaum Marktanteile
> 
> ...



_derStandard.at_


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2007)

*AW: Sony - Erneut wegen Patentverletzung verklagt*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 02.08.2007 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> @RE5:
> Allein aber ein Spiel zu machen, in dem die meisten Schwarzen ein Virus tragen, ist in Afrika... öhm, tja




du bist ein schlechter mensch!!!!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. August 2007)

*AW: Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 02.08.2007 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte es wirklich so kommen hat sich Nintendos Konsole in einem Zeitraum von 9 Monaten so oft verkauft, wie die Xbox 360 in 21 Monaten.



Spätestens X-Mas 2007 dürfte die Sache gelaufen sein und Nintendo zieht vorbei. Das "Diabolische Trio" betstehend aus Smash Brothers Brawl, Mario Galaxy und Metroid Prime wird sicherlich dafür sorgen, da sowohl Hardcoregamer, als auch Casualgamer angezogen werden (zumindest durch die ersten beiden Spiele).

Einzig Halo 3 wird 2007 da noch gleichberechtigt mithalten. Hat Sony eigentlich X-Mas-Burner im Angebot? 

Multiplattformgedöns wie Bioshock, Stranglehold und Co wird imho nicht die Absatzzahlen erreichen, die ein typisch gutes Exklusiv-Game der Marke Halo oder Metroid Prime im Regelfall hat. 

Bin gespannt. Bin vor allem gespannt was Nintendo veröffentlichen will, WENN die 3 großen Marken draußen sind. Mario Kart Wii kommt, Zelda Next-Gen ist laut vorsichtigen Gerüchten für 2009 geplant, und sonst hält man sich ja vornehm zurück. Ein ordentliches Starfox Game wäre mal wieder angebracht, aber bitte "Back to the Roots", und nicht so einen Schmarn wie SF Adventures oder SF Assault. Die N64-Version von Starfox war so fett, warum nicht also einen Old-School Shooter machen, den eigentlich alle Fox-Fans haben wollen?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2007)

*AW: Zahlen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.08.2007 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Einzig Halo 3 wird 2007 da noch gleichberechtigt mithalten. Hat Sony eigentlich X-Mas-Burner im Angebot?



gta4 ? vielleicht noch bioshock? 
und von sony exklusiv little big planet (wobei ich fast vermute, dass es das schicksal von viva pinata teilen wird).


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. August 2007)

*AW: Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 02.08.2007 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 02.08.2007 16:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, GTA4 habe ich vergessen. Stimmt. Wenn es noch 07 kommt, dann dürfte sicherlich ordentlich Geld damit verdient werden - und die PS3 erlebt vll. einen kleinen Boom. Bioshock ist imho so eine Sache, das Spiel ist ein typisches Hardcoregame, welches eigentlich nicht einmal so extrem viel PR abgekommen hat (verglichen mit z.B. Halo, Mario, Metroid). Es dürfte wohl die verhältnismäßig (verglichen mit Casual-Games) geringen Shooterkreise ansprechen. Ob man damit wirklich DEN großen Reibach machen kann? Man darf gespannt sein. 
Ich rechne fast schon mit einem kleinen Flop, trotz guter Mag-Bewertungen. Der Titel kommt ja "nur" für PC und Box. Das Szenario könnte dem Spiel das Genick brechen. Little Big Planet ist schwer einzustufen, da das Spiel völlig aus dem Lineup der PS3 raussticht, und fast schon etwas nach „Wii!“ und „Casaul-Gamer!“ schreit (gäbe es das Ding für Wii, dann wäre es wohl von mir gekauft ^^). Auch hier darf man gespannt auf die Entwicklung sein. LocoRoco auf der PSP war damals auch recht außergewöhnlich, und wurde zu einem Verkaufsschlager - für PSP-Verhältnisse. Für PS3 wurde LocoRoco doch auch schon angekündigt, oder?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2007)

*AW: Zahlen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.08.2007 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Für PS3 wurde LocoRoco doch auch schon angekündigt, oder?




jupp, wurde es.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. August 2007)

*AW: Zahlen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.08.2007 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rechne fast schon mit einem kleinen Flop,


Ich rechne mit zahlreichen Flops zum Jahresende. Es sind viel zu viele "scheinbar sehr gute Spiele", damit sind Gelegenheitskäufer die nächsten 2-2 Jahre ausgelastet. Auch wenn es unterschiedliche Spiele sind, da müssen zwangsläufig einige Kandidaten erhebliche Federn lassen.


----------



## Blue_Ace (2. August 2007)

*AW: Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.08.2007 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 02.08.2007 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kann ich dir vollkommen zustimmen. Ist leider wirklich so, vor allem die 360 wird in den letzten 4 Monaten mit mind. 4 Games bombadiert die einen locker 20 und mehr Stunden an das Spiel bindet.


----------



## undergrounderX (2. August 2007)

*AW: Zahlen*



			
				Blue_Ace am 02.08.2007 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 02.08.2007 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich versteh auch absolut nicht warum alle vielversprechende Spiele im Herbst oder zu Weinachten raus kommen. 
Spiele wie Bioshock haben doch keine Chance gegen Halo 3 oder GTA4. 
Stattdessen sollten die Entwickler mal versuchen das alljährliche Sommerloch zu stopfen.Als wenn Spieler nur im Winter in ihrer dunklen Bude hocken und in den Sommerferien jeden Tag auf der SommerwIese mit den Blumen tanzen gehn   



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.08.2007 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> damit sind Gelegenheitskäufer die nächsten 2-2 Jahre ausgelastet


2-2 Jahre ist zu hoch für mich


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. August 2007)

*AW: Zahlen*



			
				undergrounderX am 02.08.2007 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Stattdessen sollten die Entwickler mal versuchen das alljährliche Sommerloch zu stopfen.Als wenn Spieler nur im Winter in ihrer dunklen Bude hocken und in den Sommerferien jeden Tag auf der SommerwIese mit den Blumen tanzen gehn


Wobei ich 2007 schon extem fad fand. Die ersten 8 Monate konnte man doch eigentlich in der Pfeife rauchen, bis auf ein C&C3, Tomb Raider und andere eher "kleine" Titel gab es da doch wirklich nix. Da nehmen sich PS3, Wii, XB360 und PC nicht viel, da war in den vergangenen 8 Monaten wirklich nicht viel am Start, was man als spielenswert hätte bezeichnen können. Sicherlich ist es schwer das Jahr durchweg gut mit Software zu füllen, aber so derbe Ansammlungen wie in den letzten 4 Monaten des Jahres 2007 dürfte es wirklich nicht geben. Zeugs wie Stranglehold hätte man auch problemlos früher auf den Markt werfen können, selbiges gilt für Bioshock (klar, Entwicklungen sind nicht planbar, wäre aber trotzdem nett gewesen). Muss man wohl mit leben. Allerdings ist es dann verdammt schwer, tatsächlich das Geld nur in die SOFTWARE zu stecken, die wirklich Spaß bringen könnte. Ich habe 150 Euro für Spiele eingeplant, bräuchte aber mindestens 300, wenn ich wirklich alles abdecken will (Multiplattformspieler eben). Ist doch nicht normal. Kein halbwegs vernünftiger Mensch gibt innerhalb von 2 - 4 Monaten 300 Euro für Spiele aus - aber wahrscheinlich spielen normale Menschen auch nur mit einer Plattform. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. August 2007)

*GTA verschoben*

GTA wurde verschoben und der Termin wird lediglich noch grob angegeben.



> Take-Two is reducing its fiscal 2007 guidance primarily to reflect the movement of the launch of Grand Theft Auto IV for the PLAYSTATION®3 computer entertainment system and the Xbox 360™ video game and entertainment system from the fourth quarter of fiscal 2007 to fiscal 2008, due to additional development time required to complete the title. The title is now planned for release in the Company's second quarter of fiscal 2008.


----------



## Bonkic (2. August 2007)

*AW: GTA verschoben*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.08.2007 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA wurde verschoben und der Termin wird lediglich noch grob angegeben.




das kommt jetzt überraschend, muss ich zugeben.
damit hätt ich nicht unbedingt gerechnet.

zu geringe hardware- basis?  :-o


----------



## crackajack (2. August 2007)

*AW: GTA verschoben*



			
				Bonkic am 02.08.2007 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 02.08.2007 22:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf einem der E3-Videos von gametrailers (most disappointing of E3)hatten die doch gemeint, dass das was sie sehen durften irgendwie unfertig aussieht. Für mich reichte das um Zweifel zu bekommen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. August 2007)

*AW: GTA verschoben*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.08.2007 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA wurde verschoben und der Termin wird lediglich noch grob angegeben.
> 
> 
> 
> > Take-Two is reducing its fiscal 2007 guidance primarily to reflect the movement of the launch of Grand Theft Auto IV for the PLAYSTATION®3 computer entertainment system and the Xbox 360™ video game and entertainment system from the fourth quarter of fiscal 2007 to fiscal 2008, due to additional development time required to complete the title. The title is now planned for release in the Company's second quarter of fiscal 2008.



krass :-o
Allerdings könnte es auch nur ein paar Wochen später in 2007 kommen, eben ab 1. November.
Edit: Da keine Quartale dabei stehen, könnte es aber auch erst am 31.10.2008 kommen  ^^


Eine längere Verschiebung würde eigentlich auch nicht zu Rockstar passen (eine Verschiebung von GTA allerdings auch nicht ^^).
Möglicherweise liegt es diesmal an der (Multi-)Hardware, bei der PS3 die schwierigere Programmierung und bei der 360 die DVD und/oder optionale Festplatte.

@crackajack: Bei dem Video ging es darum, dass GTA4 auf der E3 nicht gezeigt wurde.
Allerdings hörte man schon vorher etwas in dieser Richtung, nach dem 1. Trailer hieß es, die Grafik hätte nochmal zugelegt im Vergleich mit dem Video und später wurde angemerkt, dass es irgendwie nicht so hübsch/sauber aussieht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. August 2007)

*AW: GTA verschoben*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 02.08.2007 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings könnte es auch nur ein paar Wochen später in 2007 kommen, eben ab 1. November.


Allerdings steht da im Text, dass es für 04/07 geplant war und nun 02/08 kommen soll. Also eine Verschiebung um etwa 6 Monate.


> the launch of Grand Theft Auto IV […] from the fourth quarter of fiscal 2007 to fiscal 2008 […] release in […] second quarter of fiscal 2008.


 [/quote]



> Eine längere Verschiebung würde eigentlich auch nicht zu Rockstar passen (eine Verschiebung von GTA allerdings auch nicht ^^).
> Möglicherweise liegt es diesmal an der (Multi-)Hardware, bei der PS3 die schwierigere Programmierung und bei der 360 die DVD und/oder optionale Festplatte.


Oder überhaupt auf zwei Systemen zeitgleich "fertig" zu sein. Haben sich da vielleicht auch ein wenig übernommen. Man denkt nur an due letzten Trailer, die nicht mehr ganz so bombastisch wirkten wie der Teaser.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. August 2007)

*AW: GTA verschoben*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.08.2007 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings steht da im Text, dass es für 04/07 geplant war und nun 02/08 kommen soll. Also eine Verschiebung um etwa 6 Monate.


stimmt, hatte nur auf die Tabelle/Überschrift geschaut.

"geplant für das 2. Finanz-Quartal 2008".
Klingt ja nicht wirklich überzeugt.

Wäre also zwischen 1.2.2008 und 30.4.2008

Na, in diesem Zeitraum gibt es wenigstens normalerweise nicht so viele gute Titel - außer diesmal MGS4, meh


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. August 2007)

*AW: GTA verschoben*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 02.08.2007 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Na, in diesem Zeitraum gibt es wenigstens normalerweise nicht so viele gute Titel - außer diesmal MGS4, meh


Da landen wohl noch einige Titel, die bislang für Ende 2007 geplant sind.
Ich sehe es schon kommtn: Wenn es so weitergeht, dann werden 90% der Titel noch auf Anfang 08 gelegt.


----------



## McDrake (3. August 2007)

*AW: GTA verschoben*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.08.2007 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe es schon kommtn: Wenn es so weitergeht, dann werden 90% der Titel noch auf Anfang 08 gelegt.


Mal wieder :p
Aus Erfahrung:
Was bis Oktober nicht definitiv in der Releasliste vertreten ist, kommt nächstes Jahr oder auf Ostern :/


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. August 2007)

*AW: GTA verschoben*

Was es auch noch herauszulesen gibt:

- keine PC-Version von GTA4 gelistet. Wenn es eine gibt, dann also frühestens November 2008
- es sind nur für die 360 GTA4-Downloadepisoden gelistet (Sony meinte ja, sie würde auch irgendwas planen)
- L.A. Noire nur für PS3 gelistet
- keine PS3-Version von BioShock gelistet (das Gerücht keimte gestern wieder auf)
- Oblivion-GOTY-Version nur für PC und 360 gelistet und auch keine Erwähnung eines Shivering Isle für die PS3 (welches noch fehlen würde)
- das angekündigte PS3-exklusive Spiel - welches ausdrücklich nicht L.A. Noire ist ^^ - ist nicht gelistet und erscheint demnach erst ab November 2008.
- kein Manhunt 2 Termin (erst wenn das M-Rating kommt)

btw hier die Stellungsnahme für die GTA4-Verschiebung:
http://kotaku.com/gaming/take_two-interactive/take+two-execs-explain-gta-iv-delay-285526.php

technische Probleme ("Herausforderungen"), was genau (oder welche Konsole) will er aber nicht sagen.
Außerdem sei der Deal mit dem GTA4-Episoden nicht beeinträchtigt. Könnte nun heißen, dass die dann fast gleichzeitig mit GTA4 auf der 360 erscheinen?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. August 2007)

*Stranglehold: Teuerstes NG-Game so far*

Wie die Gamestar unter Berufung auf GamesIndustry.biz verlautet, kostet der Multiplattformshooter "Stranglehold" in der Entwickler rund 30 Millionen $ (etwa 22 Millionen €). Damit ist der Titel bisher das teuerste Action-Spiel, welches sogar noch "Call of Duty 2" bezüglich Entwicklungskosten übertrifft. Aufgrund der kostenintensiven Entwicklung sind auch die Forderungen an einen erfolgreichen Verkaufsstart recht hoch. Laut Midway Managing Director Martin Spiess wird das Spiel aber das Weihnachtsgeschäft ganz klar mitnehmen, und sich zum bestverkauften Titel mausern. Ob dies jedoch eintreffen wird ist schleierhaft, haben doch auch andere Hersteller ebenfalls heiße Eisen im Angebot (Halo3, Call of Duty4, Crysis, diverse Nintendo-Marken).

Einen Releasetermin für Europa gibt es hingegen noch immer nicht.

Meine Meinung: Max Payne 2 ist damals trotz guter Story, guter Grafik und stimmigen Gesamtbild eher schleppend über die Regale gewandert, und blieb deutlich hinter den Erwartungen im PC-, PS2- und XBox-Segment zurück. Fraglich also, ob ein gewöhnlicher Action-Shooter da mehr reißen kann. Ich halte es für fast unmöglich, dass sich Stranglehold sonderlich stark positionieren wird, eben auch deshalb, weil andere Hersteller mit etablierten Marken und größeren Hypes aufwarten konnten.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Blue_Ace (3. August 2007)

*AW: Stranglehold: Teuerstes NG-Game so far*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 03.08.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie die Gamestar unter Berufung auf GamesIndustry.biz verlautet, kostet der Multiplattformshooter "Stranglehold" in der Entwickler rund 30 Millionen $ (etwa 22 Millionen €). Damit ist der Titel bisher das teuerste Action-Spiel, welches sogar noch "Call of Duty 2" bezüglich Entwicklungskosten übertrifft. Aufgrund der kostenintensiven Entwicklung sind auch die Forderungen an einen erfolgreichen Verkaufsstart recht hoch. Laut Midway Managing Director Martin Spiess wird das Spiel aber das Weihnachtsgeschäft ganz klar mitnehmen, und sich zum bestverkauften Titel mausern. Ob dies jedoch eintreffen wird ist schleierhaft, haben doch auch andere Hersteller ebenfalls heiße Eisen im Angebot (Halo3, Call of Duty4, Crysis, diverse Nintendo-Marken).
> 
> Einen Releasetermin für Europa gibt es hingegen noch immer nicht.
> 
> ...



Musste erstmal schmunzeln als ich das las. Auf den ersten Screens und Videos macht es nicht den Eindruck einer so teueren und aufwändigen Produktion. Glaube ebenfalls kaum das Stronglehold ein Verkaufshit wird.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. August 2007)

*Star Trek: Conquest "angedroht"*

Das Gerücht hielt sich hartnäckig, jetzt ist es bestätigt: Conquest kommt, und zwar für Wii und PS2. Wiiler müssen demnach mal wieder grafischen Sondermüll von der PS2 ertragen, der halbwegs brauchbar mit Wiimote gesteuert werden kann. Conquest soll rundenbasierte Taktik mit direkter Action bieten und als Low-Cost-Game noch vor Weihnachten 2007 erscheinen (PS2 -> 20 $, Wii -> 30 $). Zur Auswahl stehen 6 Spezies (Federation, Klingon Empire, Romulan Empire, Dominion Alliance, Breen Empire, Cardassian Union). Optisch scheint man kurzerhand die schlichte Engine vom stupiden aber irgendwie unterhaltsamen "Encounters" gemopst zu haben, welches im Herbst des letzten Jahres ebenfalls als Low-Cost-Arcade-Shooter veröffentlicht wurde. Irgendwie auch logisch, schließlich stammt Encounters von den 4JStudios, welche sich auch für die Entwicklung von Conquest verantwortlich zeichnen. Insgesamt darf man wohl eine stark verwässerte Version von "Birth of the Federation" erwarten. Ob UbiSoft wieder in die Bresche springt und beide Versionen auf den europäischen Markt bringt, ist freilich noch unklar. Wenn man bedenkt, wie drastisch schnell UbiSoft die Preise für "Encounters", "Tactical Assault" und "Legacy" gesenkt hat (6 - 8 Monate nach Release ein Rabatt von mindesten 50 , dann darf man ein erneutes Einspringen wohl anzweifeln - außer es herrschen entsprechende vertragliche Rahmenbedingungen. Bethesda ist nur im nordamerikanischen Sektor als Publisher tätig, und spielt in europäischen Gefilden keine Rolle, demnach müssen stets Kooperationspartner gefunden werden, z.B. Take 2 bei Oblivion oder Ubi bei aktuelleren Titeln.

Offizielle Seite: http://startrek.bethsoft.com/games/conquest-overview.html
Entwickler: http://www.4jstudios.com/Main.html

Meine Meinung:
Gnar! Bethesda Softmurks did it again. Gekauft wird es wohl trotzdem, da ich Trek-Games sammle, egal wie schlecht diese auch sind. Inhaltlich erhoffe ich nicht viel, wäre aber froh, wenn es zumindest kurzweilig unterhalten könnte wie Tactical Assault oder Encounters. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. August 2007)

*Heavenly Sword*

es gibt ein paar neue Videos auf gametrailers zu Heavenly Sword.
Bis auf den Kampf mit der Schlangendame nicht wirklich viel neues zu sehen, aber ein Cutscene-Video zeigt deutlich, wie sehr diese von den professionellen Schauspielern und Motion-cap-Technologien profitieren.
Das sieht (und wirkt) imo 2 Klassen besser aus, als alles was man so an ingame-Cutscenes kennt.
Überraschend ist der Humor, kam in dem bisher gezeigten Material eigentlich gar nicht vor :-o



btw UT3:
http://www.consolewars.de/news/17465/mark_rein_von_epic_im_interview/


> Übringes hat Mark Rein im offiziellen Forum bestätigt, dass es Maus- und Tastatur-Support für Unreal Tournament 3 auf der PS3 geben wird.


Stimmt das so? Das letzte Statement an das ich mich erinnere war, dass es vielleicht später eingebaut wird.

Edit: Hatte er wirklich geschrieben:


			
				Mark Rein schrieb:
			
		

> I checked with Steve Polge and he said that YES we are supporting keyboard and mouse in Unreal Tournament 3 on PS3. He is confident we are doing it in a way that will be balanced without feeling "gimped" for either side. We'll also allow people to choose whether or not they want to allow mixed controller vs. keyboard/mouse games or not.


Sehr sinnvoll auch die Option für den MP, könnten sich ja nun Spiele daran ein Bsp nehmen (zumindest Shooter, die auch für PC kommen. Für Konsolen konzipierte Egoshooter sind imo eigentlich sehr gut an das Pad angepasst, Gameplay, Geschwindigkeit etc.).
Fehlen nur noch PC-PS3-gemischte Server, für 360 schon abgelehnt weil man nicht Windows Live unterstützt, aber für PS3 gibt es noch Chancen:


> Cross platform play isn't decided yet. Please keep this thread about keyboard and mouse for PS3. There are other threads on cross platform.




übrigens sind die cw-comments mal wieder zu geil:


> ich werde niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiemals Maus und Tastatur an eine Konsole anschliessen, das geht gegen meinen Videogamer-Codex





> Maus und Tatatur an einer Konsole nein Danke! Somit werde ich dann bei UT dem PC treu bleiben!


Man dreht es sich wie man es will oder? Sonst wird immer gemeckert, dass man Shooter nur mit Maus spielen sollte 


Apropos schizophrene Meinungen, gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass BBC Killzone2 nur so toll findet, weil keine Kirche im Spiel ist?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. August 2007)

*AW: Stranglehold*

Midway ist toll und hat reagiert:
Sowohl die normale US-Version als auch nur in in den USA erhältliche CE mit Hard Boiled in HD wird region-free sein!

http://forums.midway.com/all_things_stranglehold/b10788/27240439/p1/?8

Also auch der Film:


> The movie and the game are on the same disc, so yes, the movie will also be region free.



Ich glaube da bestelle ich nun doch bald, die Stückzahl soll ja recht beschränkt sein und die CE kostet kaum mehr (wenn man selber importiert wären das bei mir gerade mal 53€ inkl. Versand -  aber ohne Zoll *g* Bedenkt man den Preis für die theoretische Blu-Ray Version des Films kann mir da egal sein ob das Spiel 08/15 wird ^^)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. August 2007)

*AW: Heavenly Sword*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 04.08.2007 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> btw UT3:
> http://www.consolewars.de/news/17465/mark_rein_von_epic_im_interview/
> 
> 
> > Übringes hat Mark Rein im offiziellen Forum bestätigt, dass es Maus- und Tastatur-Support für Unreal Tournament 3 auf der PS3 geben wird.


Nett für Leute, die darauf gewartet haben mit M&T zu spielen. Allerdings halte ich davon an der Konsole wenig. Auf dem Sofa haben die Eingabegeräte IMO nix zu suchen. So lange man wie jetzt hier in UT „filtern“ kann ist es ja noch OK, aber gerade in einem Shooter ist das Balancing sehr wichtig und wird IMO nicht wirklich davon profitieren, dass zwei unterschiedliche Eingabegeräte bedacht werden müssen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. August 2007)

*"Rage" auf PC und Xbox schlechter, wegen der PS 3-Leistung?*



> There’s no doubt that with all of the platforms that we have running here PS3 is the most challenging to develop on. […] In fact, the biggest thing we worry about right now is memory. Microsoft extracts 32 megs for their system stuff and Sony takes 96. That’s a big deal because the PS3 is already partitioned memory where the 360 is 512 megs of unified and on the PS3 is 256 of video, 256 of memory minus 96 for their system…stuff. Stuff is not the first thing that came to my mind there. (laughs)
> 
> *The PS3 is not the favorite platform but it’s going to run the game just as good.* To some degree there’s going to be *some lowest common denominator effect* because we’re going to be testing these every day on all of the platforms, and *it’s going to be “Dammit it’s out of memory on the PS3 again, go crunch some things down*” That’s probably going to be the sore spot for all of this but because we’re continuous builds on all of these we’re going to be fighting these battles as we go rather than build these things out and go, “Oh my God we’re so far away from running on there.” Which is the situation where Enemy Territory is suffering with at a degree right now, and a lot of other people have that.


http://www.gameinformer.com/News/Story/200708/N07.0803.1731.12214.htm


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. August 2007)

*AW: Heavenly Sword*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.08.2007 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Sofa haben die Eingabegeräte IMO nix zu suchen.



Es geht wenn genug Platz da ist, FFXI auf dem PC zocke ich auch über den HDTV von der Couch aus, allerdings hat das natürlich andere Anforderungen als ein Egoshooter.
Maus habe ich dabei auf der Sitzfläche neben mir und Tastatur auf mir gelegt. Man lümmelt je nach Couch recht rum, daher vielleicht nicht das beste für ein schnelles MP-Match.

Was mich dabei aber nervt sind die Kabel, überlege daher irgendwann mal Bluetooth-Varianten zu kaufen.


Am meisten profitieren wohl die Leute, die die PS3 an ihren PC-Monitor angeschlossen haben, die können nun quasi zocken als wäre es auf dem PC.


@Rage:
Naja, 64MB Unterschied, das ist vielleicht bei der Programmierung nervig aber sollte kaum große Unterschiede im fertigen Spiel machen. Sollte es außerdem nur um die Anzahl gleichzeitig geladener Objekte o.ä. gehen, können sie ja dann bei 360 gerne mehr rein machen... und beim PC noch mehr ^^


Übrigens steht da nun nicht, dass Rage für Mac, PC und Xbox 360 auf 2 DVDs erscheint und auf der PS3 logischerweise auf nur einer BR-Disk. ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. August 2007)

*AW: Heavenly Sword*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 04.08.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, 64MB Unterschied


Also der Unterschied ist schon ein wnig größer. Steht im Satz danach. ^^


> PS3 is already partitioned memory where the 360 is 512 megs of unified and on the PS3 is 256 of video, 256 of memory minus 96 for their system





> Übrigens steht da nun nicht, dass Rage für Mac, PC und Xbox 360 auf 2 DVDs erscheint und auf der PS3 logischerweise auf nur einer BR-Disk. ^^


Stimmt, aber dafür könnte ich mir - wie schon jetzt bei der PS 3, um die elendigen Ladezeiten zu verkürzen - eine optionale Teilinstallation auf HD vorstellen. ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. August 2007)

*AW: Rage*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.08.2007 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 04.08.2007 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mhh, bei der Xbox360 sind es 512 MB GDDR3 @ 700MHz (geteilt von CPU und GPU)
und bei der PS3 sind es 256 MB XDR @3,2GHz + 256 MB GDDR3 @ 700 MHz (GPU kann auf CPU-Ram zugreifen), welcher(XDR) wegen der Taktrate wohl wieder andere Vorteile hat?

Hier ist es wohl so, dass man mehr vom CPU-RAM als die 256MB bzw. 160MB haben möchte, da man theoretisch bei der 360 480MB bereit stellen könnte (also ohne GPU ^^), umgekehrt wäre es kein Problem.

Edit: Was mich aber wundert: Wegen den detaillierten Texturen benötigt das Spiel ja 2 DVDs, wieso wird dann so wenig GPU-Ram benötigt? Kann ja dann schlecht sein, dass man dann z.B. 300MB rein für die 360-CPU abzwacken kann   


btw: wegen Windows hätte ich die Menü-RAM-Nutzungen eher anders herum vermuten 


@Teilinstallation: Gerne  ist ja genug Platz und die Ladezeiten werden noch schneller als mit Voll-Speed-DVD


----------



## eX2tremiousU (5. August 2007)

*Quake Arena kommt möglicherweise für den DS*



> August 3, 2007 - At John Carmack's keynote speech tonight at this year's QuakeCon, the millionaire programmer made mention that there may be a version of Quake Arena in the works for the Nintendo DS.
> 
> During the keynote he mentioned that, conceptually, he'd like it to be a game that's more restrictive, limited movement via D-pad like Doom and not "touch controlled" like Metroid Prime Hunters.
> 
> ...


Dieses Spiel wäre sicherlich, bei entsprechender Umsetzung, DER Garant für packende DS-Sessions unter freiem Himmel. Da es bereits in der Vergangenheit Versionen von Doom 1 & 2 für den GBA, und Fassungen von Quake 1, Quake 2 und Doom für das N64 gab, könnte also durchaus etwas an dem Vorhaben dran sein. Wünschenswert wäre es. Mehr schnelle MP-Shooter braucht das Land, bzw. der DS - dann aber bitte MIT Touch-Steuerung, ohne wäre dies wohl reichlich unvorteilhaft.

Quelle: IGN.com

Edit1: *"Orcs & Elves"* soll auch noch für den DS kommen (wie auch auf der E3 angerissen), über eine Umwandlung von *Doom RPG* (beides Handy-Titel) wird ebenfalls spekuliert. *“Orcs & Elves 2* wurde angekündigt, vorerst aber nur für Mobiltelefone. *Quake Zero* kommt auf Basis einer Q3-Portierung als Browser-Game. Des Weiteren hält Carmack ein *neues Quake auf Basis der Tech5* für möglich. *Return to Castle Wolfenstein 2* kommt auch für die PS3,  Entwickler bleibt Raven Software (Singleplayer), der MP wird weiterhin von Threewave Software entwickelt. Basis bleibt wohl auch die Tech4 (Doom3-Engine). *Quake Arcade* kommt für XB-360 als XBLA-Titel, Arcade ist eine angepasste Version von Quake 3 Arena. *Wolfenstein* kommt auf die Leinwand, erste Verantwortliche wurden bereits genannt, und der Film soll eine "große Hollywoodproduktion" werden.  *Rage* nutzt keine lizenzierte Physik-Engine, man wird erneut eine Eigenentwicklung nutzen. Wer sich nun fragt, warum id plötzlich alte Leichen aus dem Keller holt, und in Kooperation mit EA Spiele für Mobiltelefone / den DS macht, der wird wahrscheinlich im folgenden Kommentar von Carmack die Begründung finden:

*You know, Doom RPG on cell phones sold better than Quake IV!*

Quellen: IGN, Shacknews, Gamespot

Edit2: Puh, habe endlich die ganze Keynote-Rede von Carmack angeguckt (1 Stunde 05 Minuten ^^). Es lässt sich folgern, dass Carmack ein Handy-Spiel-Fan, ein Nintendo DS-Fanboy und ein absoluter Nerd ist. *g*
Er spricht fast 30 Minuten über den DS, wie toll doch der Retro-Faktor sei, und wie er mal eben im Hotel die alten Quake- und Doom-Engines für den DS zugeschnitten hat (   ). Er findet es sehr interessant, wie man auch mit wenig Hardwareleistung viel Spielspaß entstehen lassen kann. Deshalb will er definitiv ein Quake DS machen, auch wenn noch kein offizieller Vertrag vorhanden ist. "_Es ist die nächste Sache, die wir für den DS machen wollen_".

Besonders interessant: Das Publikum schien tot zu sein, und klatschte kein einziges Mal, während Carmack von Handy-Games und Rage sprach, erst als er Quake DS erwähnte, applaudierten alle und Carmack wirkte sichtlich stolz. Er könne sich auch vorstellen, dass man Titel wie "Orcs & Elves" auf die Wii bringt, da die Steuerungsmöglichkeiten perfekt für das Gameplay geeignet wären. Sonst verteilt er kleine Seitenhiebe gegen Sony, lobt Apple, hält die Grafikchips von nVidia und ATI für neue Handys für undurchdacht, und spielt darauf an, dass die Typen da oben eh alle keine Ahnung, und keinen Sinn für die Bedürfnisse der Entwickler haben. Deshalb sei der DS eigentlich ein guter Kompromiss für mobiles Spielen, da das Dev-Kit sehr leicht und verträglich mit älteren Techniken ist. In Zukunft wird id definitiv verstärkt auf den mobilen Markt setzen, da man hier nicht den grafischen Leistungsdruck hat, Spiele am besten optimieren kann, und die Kosten bei der Entwicklung nicht so hoch sind. Carmack selbst sieht Rage als sehr großes Risiko, da das Spiel kaum etwas mit den alten id-Games gemein hat, und Mut zur Innovation zeigt. Gleichzeitig kritisierte er auch die Spieler, die stets Innovationen fordern. Da Blockbuster-Titel mit 10+ Millionen Dollar Entwicklungsbudget aber massenmarktwirksam sein MÜSSEN, geht kein Entwickler das Risiko ein, und riskiert eine 10+ Millionen Dollar pleite. Für Innovationen bietet sich der mobile Markt besser an, oder wer hätte auf dem PC ein "Doom RPG" gekauft?

Carmack betrachtet die verstärkte Ausrichtung ids auf den mobilen Markt als „_hinterhältige Strategie für die kommenden Jahre_.“.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. August 2007)

*rRoD*

In den Technik-News des japanischen Nikkei-Newsunternehmens hat man wegen der hohen Xbox360-Fehlerrate mal einen Experten die Hardware begutachten lassen:
http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english/NEWS_EN/20070801/137224/



			
				[url=http://kotaku.com/gaming/japan-explains/why-xbox-360s-heat-up-and-crap-out-286202.php schrieb:
			
		

> Kotaku[/url]]• The temperature gap with room temp was 22 degrees C. "When designing consumer products, it is common to seek a temperature gap of around 10 degrees C between exhaust and room temperatures," the thermal design expert said. "The 22 degrees C is quite a large gap..."
> • The cooling fan was half of desktop PCs — apparently to reduce noise.
> • The expert pointed out, "The heat sink on the graphics LSI is so small, I wonder if it can really cool down the board." The reason for this? Apparently, Microsoft had to downsized graphics LSI heat sink so that the DVD drive could be placed above it.
> • In five minutes after booting up a game, the graphic LSI heat sink temp rose to 70 degrees C. In 15 minutes, the temperature for the microprocessor heat sink stabilized at 58 degrees, but the graphics LSI heat sink reached 80 degrees C. If the room temperature was high (like 35 degrees C), the heat sink could possibly hit 100 degrees C. What's more, if the vents were clogged with dust, the temperature could also increase.
> ...




Wer schauen möchte, ob seine reparierte 360 nun eine extra Kühlung eingebaut hat, kann mit einer Kamera tun:
http://benheck.com/08-02-2007/see-if-you-have-the-new-xbox-360-heatsink-without-voiding-the-precious-warranty#more-309


			
				[url=http://kotaku.com/gaming/highly-scientific/is-your-360-a-winner-check-285576.php schrieb:
			
		

> kotaku[/url]]put your camera on top of an overturned 360. Then take a picture. If you can see your DVD drive, you're fresh outta luck. If you can't see it, you've got a new heatsink in there


----------



## Bonkic (6. August 2007)

*[PS 3] (Vorerst) Kein Sixaxis mit Rumble*



> (...)Vergangene Woche behauptete die Seite Inner Bits, dass entsprechende Prototypen schon an die Entwickler geschickt wurden. Laut Sonys Dave Karraker stimmt das allerdings nicht. "Wir haben keine Rumble-Funktion hinzugefügt und haben diesbezüglich auch keine Ankündigung zu machen", so Karraker.
> 
> Er erklärt weiter: "Von Zeit zu Zeit nehmen wir an unserern Controllern oder Systemen kleine Umgestaltungen vor. Wir haben den Entwicklern kürzlich einige neue Prototypen mit leicht verbesserter Sensitivität der Analog Sticks und Bewegungssensoren innerhalb des Sixaxis-Controllers zukommen lassen. Das ist kein neues Pad, sondern ein Teil des normalen Entwicklungs- und Evolutionsprozesses von Controllern."



_eurogamer_


----------



## Bonkic (7. August 2007)

*[360] US- Preissenkung bestätigt*



> (...)Demnach wird die Xbox 360 ab 8. August, also morgen, in den USA um 349 US-Dollar als Premium-System bereitstehen. Die Core-Version soll wie angekündigt 279 US-Dollar kosten, bei der schwarzen Variante mit 120-Gigabyte-Festplatte werden immerhin noch 449 US-Dollar fällig.
> Des Weiteren wurde von Microsoft ein Halo-3-Bundle bestätigt das im September um 399 US-Dollar in die Läden kommen wird. (...)



_gamaxx/ worthplaying_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. August 2007)

*Stranglehold*

Auch die XBox CE-Version bekommt wohl den Bonusfilm:
http://www.xbox-archiv.de/Pics/strangleholdkarstadt.jpg


----------



## TheGameMC (7. August 2007)

*AW: Heavenly Sword*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 04.08.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 04.08.2007 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Final Fantasy aufm PC  ? hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. August 2007)

*AW: Stranglehold*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.08.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die XBox CE-Version bekommt wohl den Bonusfilm:
> http://www.xbox-archiv.de/Pics/strangleholdkarstadt.jpg



Glaube das ist Fake, denn der Film darf nur in den USA angeboten werden (Filmrechte) und die PS3 hat ihn wohl auch nur, weil man ihn nur auf einer PS3 angucken kann und nicht auf Stand-Alone-BR-Playern. Bei der 360 bräuchte man eine zweite Disk (und eine HD-DVD wenn das ganze auch etwas bringen soll).

Das einzige, was ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre ein Angebot seitens Karstadt, den Film als normale DVD dazuzulegen - blöd nur dass der Film in der unzensierten Form bei uns "indiziert" ist (kein FSK-Freigabe sondern "Spio/JK" Gutachten).


@360-Preissenkung:
Wohl eine direkte Antwort auf die Verkaufszahlen von Sony.
Die 350$ für die Premium werden wohl wirklich viele locken können.
Die Core wird wohl trotzdem nicht viel mehr verkauft werden ohne eine HDD, zumal es ja auch nur 20$ weniger sind.

Das 400$ Halo-Bundel geht bestimmt gut weg, blöd nur wenn man auch eine CE von Halo3 haben möchte und bestimmt wird dieses Bundle diese ultra-hässliche Halo-360 enthalten 

Die Elite ist auch für 450$ noch maßlos überteuert, wenn man das ganze mit der 500$ PS3 vergleicht (WLan, Blu-Ray-Laufwerk, leiser, zuverlässiger, quasi jedes Bauteil ist hochwertiger usw.)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. August 2007)

*AW: Heavenly Sword*



			
				TheGameMC am 07.08.2007 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 04.08.2007 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFXI ist ein mmorpg und plattformübergreifend auf PC, PS2 und 360 spielbar.


----------



## Rabowke (8. August 2007)

*Stranglehold Demo?*

Wo bleibt die Demo? *Fingernägelkau*


----------



## Bonkic (8. August 2007)

*PS3 Starter Pack nur vorübergehend?*

auf die beschwerde einiger ps3- erstkäufer hin, sah sich sony genötigt folgende e- mail zu versenden:



> Hier der Wortlaut der Email von Sony Computer Entertainment Europe:
> I was sorry to hear that you are dissatisfied with regards to the launch of the PlayStation 3 Starter Pack. I would like to take this opportunity to stress that this is a summer promotion and that due to the nature of this offer it will end on a predetermined date.



gestern wurde noch behauptet, dass die lediglich 4- wöchige- laufzeit des pakets, nur auf die anderen pal- territorien, namentlich australien, beschränkt bliebe. 

_gameindustry_

das fast schon sprichwörtliche chaos bei sony nimmt weiter seinen lauf.
das, woran den kunden am meisten gelegen sein dürfte, nämlich einer klaren linie in sonys preispolitik, ist weiterhin nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. August 2007)

*Stranglehold*

Xbox 360-Besitzer können sich (mit einem Auslandsaccount) eine Stranglehold-Demo saugen. Größe 1,3 GB.


----------



## Iceman (8. August 2007)

*AW: Stranglehold*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.08.2007 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Xbox 360-Besitzer können sich (mit einem Auslandsaccount) eine Stranglehold-Demo saugen. Größe 1,3 GB.



Und die ist imo sehr geil. Rein spielerisch zwar für Leute die Max Payne kennen keine Offenbarung (auch wenn die Standoffs nett sind), aber die wirklich in enormen Umfang zerstörbare Umgebung ist sehr beeindruckend. Dafür sind die Texturen des Spieles nicht so dolle.

Wenn das Spiel nicht zu kurz wird und den Actiongehalt der Demo halten kann, dann wirds imo nen echter Knaller. Leider kommts so kurz nach Bioshock raus, mal schauen ob ich dann Geld dafür habe.


----------



## Onlinestate (8. August 2007)

*Wii mit Tastatur-Unterstützung*



			
				WiiInsider schrieb:
			
		

> Laut einigen User-Berichten zu Folge im NeoGaf-Forum, unterstützt die Wii mit dem neusten Update auf Version 3.0 auch einige USB-Tastaturen.
> 
> Somit soll es möglich sein u.a. im Internetkanal die Tastatur zu verwenden anstatt mühsam mit der Remote zu schreiben.
> 
> ...


Bei mir gehts bisher nur auf der Pinnwand. Da es aber ja noch gar nicht angekündigt ist, denke ich, dass das noch wird.
Was imho noch dringend integriert werden müsste ist, dass man auf Kanäle und Spielstände, die auf einer SD-Card gespeichert sind auch direkt zugreifen kann. Als reines Backup ist die Funktion ja doch recht witzlos.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (8. August 2007)

*AW: PS3 Starter Pack nur vorübergehend?*



			
				Bonkic am 08.08.2007 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> I was sorry to hear that you are dissatisfied with regards to the launch of the PlayStation 3 Starter Pack. I would like to take this opportunity to stress that this is a summer promotion and that due to the nature of this offer it will end on a predetermined date.


Hmm... seltsam. Ich hatte aber gehofft, dass im September eine deutliche Preissenkung oder ein neues SKU käme...dieses Statement macht es wieder etwas unwahrscheinlicher.
Bei meiner XBOX bekam ich bei der ersten Preissenkung als "early adopter" ein kostenloses Pad und ein Spiel meiner Wahl, so was ist vielleicht besser als solche Mails.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. August 2007)

*AW: PS3 Starter Pack nur vorübergehend?*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 08.08.2007 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 08.08.2007 10:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, das kann man schlecht vergleichen.
Damals erschien die Xbox für 479€-540€ und wurde wegen den katastrophalen Verkaufszahlen ein paar Monate später auf 250-300€ gesenkt.
Die paar Erstkäufern konnte man da noch günstig beschenken 

Im Falle der PS3 müsste man ja quasi über 1mio Kunden versorgen, daher bietet man wohl das Starter-Pack nur als Sommerangebot an (zumal es keine Preissenkung ist und dadurch die Kunden wahrscheinlich keine Ansprüche stellen können).
Eine richtige Preissenkung für Europa würde ich frühestens kurz vor Weihnachten erwarten, eher aber im Frühjahr 2008 für MGS4 und GTA4.

Vielleicht wird man aber mehr auf der GC und/oder TGS erfahren.


@Stranglehold:
Was ich in dem Videos der Demo von den Texturen gesehen habe, scheint das wohl also alle Versionen zu betreffen? (gab hier mal eine News speziell zu ziemlich hässlichen PS3-Caps).

Wegen den Videos ist das Spiel ja ziemlich groß, 15gb braucht es als Installation auf einer PC-Festplatte. Interessant wie man das bei der 360 auf eine 9gb DVD quetschen kann, zumal man ja keinen Festplatte-Cache verwenden kann.

Da wird es noch tolle Vergleiche geben, PC vs. 360 vs. PS3 ^^
Dabei ist es Gameplaytechnisch ja scheinbar ziemlich naja und lebt wohl mehr von der Inszenierung etc.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. August 2007)

*AW: PS3 Starter Pack nur vorübergehend?*

Sicherlich sind es bei Sony ein wenig andere Größenordnungen. Aber ein „Wertverlust“ bzw. Geschenke im Wert von 150€ nach 3-4 Monaten ist ja auch nicht gerade was, was die Käufer der ersten Wochen und Monate wirklich freut.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. August 2007)

*Gemischt*

Spieler wissen nichts von den Zusatzfeatures einer Konsole:
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=19597
Bei der PS3 sollen z.B. nur 37% der Amis wissen, dass sie Abwärtskompatibel ist.  Ähnliches gab es ja schon mal mit der DVD-Abspielfähigkeit bei der PS2 (und Xbox etc.).
Liegt das an den Amis oder kauft man wirklich einfach mal für 600$ ein Gerät, ohne wenigstens im Ansatz zu wissen was es kann.

EA kauft sich weiter bei Ubisoft ein:
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=19596
brrrr...


Auf dem offiziellen PS3-Blog zeigen sie die offiziellen Server für Warhawk - Cluster aus zig PS3s 
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2007/08/08/behind-the-curtain-the-warhawk-servers/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/playstationblog/997953812/


vgchartz hat jetzt auch für Europa bzw. die einzelnen Länder PS2 (und GBA) Verkaufszahlen:
http://vgchartz.com/eweekly.php
Die Seite hat inzwischen sowieso beeindruckend viele Daten.


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2007)

*AW: Gemischt*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 08.08.2007 22:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Spieler wissen nichts von den Zusatzfeatures einer Konsole:
> http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=19597
> Bei der PS3 sollen z.B. nur 37% der Amis wissen, dass sie Abwärtskompatibel ist.  Ähnliches gab es ja schon mal mit der DVD-Abspielfähigkeit bei der PS2 (und Xbox etc.).
> Liegt das an den Amis oder kauft man wirklich einfach mal für 600$ ein Gerät, ohne wenigstens im Ansatz zu wissen was es kann.



viel witziger ist doch was bei derselben umfrage in bezug auf den nintendo ds herauskam:

*immerhin 57% wussten, dass das gerät einen touchscreen hat.
allerdings wussten nur etwa genauso viele, nämlich 53%, dass der ds über 2 displays verfügt. *

allerdings relativieren sich die ergebnisse, wenn man sich anschaut, wer befragt wurde:

_Das Feld der Befragten bestand aus weiblichen und männlichen Teilnehmern im Alter von 6 bis 44 Jahren, die mindestens eine aktuelle Konsole - PS3, Xbox 360, Wii, DS oder PSP) besaßen. Zusätzlich wurden auch noch Nicht-Konsolianer über ihre Absichten, sich ein entsprechendes Gerät zuzulegen, befragt._

_4players ua_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. August 2007)

*AW: Gemischt*

*Xbox (Premium) mit HDMI-Ports im Handel / Produktion*


> Microsoft has confirmed the addition of HDMI ports to all newly manufactured Xbox 360 premium consoles. "Yes, we are offering an HDMI port for Xbox 360 simply as another choice in Xbox 360 owners' games and entertainment experience," a Microsoft rep told Shacknews in an e-mailed statement. "Retailers are gradually introducing HDMI-enabled Xbox 360s into the channel to meet demand."
> 
> Regarding the possibility of an HDMI output on the $279.99 SKU, the Microsoft rep said, "We have not announced any plans to add HDMI to the Xbox 360 Core System." Microsoft would not reveal whether any other additions had been made to newly available Xbox 360 models, such as the inclusion of a 65nm process. "We are constantly updating the console's more than 1700 internal components and therefore will not comment on details of specific components or manufacturing processes," the rep added.


http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/48351

Also kommt nun wohl endlich mal ein richtig überarbeitetes Modell in die Läden, welches dann wohl ein wenig haltbarer ist.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. August 2007)

*AW: Gemischt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.08.2007 08:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Also kommt nun wohl endlich mal ein richtig überarbeitetes Modell in die Läden, welches dann wohl ein wenig haltbarer ist.



Wird sich zeigen, noch ist ja nur der HDMI(1.2)-Anschluss bestätigt und keine neue Chipstruktur und/oder der Zusatzkühler.

Desweiteren scheint das ja nur für die Premium zu gelten. Im Core-Paket wird wohl der Restposten ohne HDMI verkauft. Bzw. scheint man anhand der Packung nicht erkennen zu können, ob es eine neue Premium mit HDMI ist.
(edit: Laut MS soll aber ein Logo drauf sein)

(und gut das die MS-Festplatten einzeln so teuer sind, sonst könnte man nun glatt auf die Idee kommen, wozu man 100$ mehr für die Elite ausgeben soll. Zumal diese immer noch gegen den rRoD anfällig ist)

Auch wurden Anfragen anderer Länder bisher abgewiesen (z.B. Australien) und man muss nun abwarten, wann die 360 mit HDMI auch im Rest der Welt erscheint (und man ja noch auf die Elite-Version wartet).


@Bonkic: Klar, wenn man das Gerät nicht hat kommen solche Ergebnisse zu stande bei so einer Altersgruppe.
Allerdings beziehen sich die genannten Daten wohl wirklich auf tatsächliche Besitzer.
Z.B. wissen nur 30% der 360-Besitzer, dass ihre Konsole HD-fähig ist. Bei der PS3 immerhin 50% 
Dafür wissen bei der PS3 nur 40% der Besitzer, dass sie Blu-Ray-Filme abspielen kann (das sind wohl genau die 500.000, die den Gratis-Film drin hatten  ) und nur die hälfte von den 40% hat auch einen Film abgespielt.

(Bei der 360 wusste bei der letzten Umfrage auch nur 50%, dass man damit DVDs abspielen kann)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. August 2007)

*AW: Gemischt*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.08.2007 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal diese immer noch gegen den rRoD anfällig ist)


Hast du dafür mal genauere Angaben? Habe im Netz immer nur pauschal was zu den Ausfällen gefunden.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. August 2007)

*AW: Gemischt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.08.2007 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 09.08.2007 10:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt imo keine Angaben, ob die Quote geringer als bei der Premium ist (was ich aber mal vermute), nur dass es eben auch mit der Elite noch Fälle gibt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. August 2007)

*Towel Trick*

Sehr geil, man kann den rRoD noch mal für ein paar Tage beheben:
Man braucht nur 3 Handtücher 
http://kotaku.com/gaming/clip/red-ring-towells-and-one-busted-robo+cop-gun-287617.php
Ein Schritt-für-Schritt Video 

Wird wohl jetzt erst richtig bekannt, damit man in den USA so spät wie möglich einschicken muss und vielleicht auf eine HDMI-Version hoffen kann.

Man liest ja schon in Foren, wie nun viele hoffen ihre 360 geht (wieder) kaputt, damit sie die neue bekommen können... man nimmt das wohl mit Humor 


Edit: Kann man das aber nun alle 4-5 Tage machen? Was geht denn dann eigentlich kaputt, wenn man nur die Chips resetten muss (oder was auch immer da passiert)?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. August 2007)

*AW: Towel Trick*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.08.2007 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Man liest ja schon in Foren, wie nun viele hoffen ihre 360 geht (wieder) kaputt, damit sie die neue bekommen können... *man nimmt das wohl mit Humor *


Warum auch nicht. Auch wenn überall im Netz über Defekte zu lesen ist, so schickt ja längst nicht jeder alle X Wochen seine Box in die Reparatur. Ich hatte gut 1500 bis 2000 Stunden gute Unterhaltung, viel Spaß und lediglich vor etwa 12-13 Monaten einen Defekt. Soll man da jetzt nur wegen der Meldungen Trübsal blasen? Immerhin scheint sich ja (endlich) mal was zu tun und die Zeit der „Die Defektrate liegt im Bereich von 3-5%“-Ausreden ist vorbei.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. August 2007)

*AW: Towel Trick*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.08.2007 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum auch nicht. Auch wenn überall im Netz über Defekte zu lesen ist, so schickt ja längst nicht jeder alle X Wochen seine Box in die Reparatur.



Das ist klar, nur ist mir es neu, dass sich nun welche eine kaputte Konsole wünschen bzw. ihren Ausfall bereits fest einplanen.
Wenn man bei jedem Produkt so eine Kundeneinstellung hätte


----------



## Bonkic (9. August 2007)

*Sony und Rockstar- Läuft da was?*



> (...)We were coming from a joint Sony, Activision event there in Southern California, when we were told something we definitely weren't ready for.
> 
> The discussion at Tengu was fairly simple in its scope: *various sources in the press and development team state that Sony is looking to take Rockstar “under their wings”*. While we learned that any agreement Sony and Take Two entered into would not affect the upcoming Grand Theft Auto IV, such an agreement would presumably affect any future releases from Rockstar, including the new franchise Sony has been discussing and L.A. Noire, which looks likely to be a PS3 exclusive at this point as well.(...)



_psu_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. August 2007)

*Japan-Zahlen*

Zahlen vom 30.07 bis 05.08


```
akt. Woche	Vorwoche
DSL		135.729		150.494
Wii		61.498		77.169
PSP		33.886		35.068
PS 3		24.289		28.829
PS 2		12.784		11.757
X360		2.691		3.872
GBM		413		263
GBASP		228		228
DS		75		90
GC		68		102
GBA		0		41
```
consolewars.de

Langsam kommt die PS 3 ja ein wenig weiter nach oben


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. August 2007)

*Xbox 360*

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass eine schlichte Preissenkung um 50$ die 360 bei Amazon.com ganz nach oben bringen wird:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/videogames/ref=sv_vg_1/103-1755436-4656649
:-o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. August 2007)

*AW: Xbox 360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.08.2007 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass eine schlichte Preissenkung um 50$ die 360 bei Amazon.com ganz nach oben bringen wird:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/videogames/ref=sv_vg_1/103-1755436-4656649
> :-o



Diese Version wurde heute Nacht noch für 20$ weniger verkauft, daher wahrscheinlich der erneute Sprung (von Platz 7 oder so).
http://kotaku.com/gaming/more-pricing-fun/amazon-prices-xbox-360-premium-at-329-287878.php
Beachtet man den Namen, sind es wahrscheinlich Lagerbestände der 360 ohne HDMI, dieses Paket heißt nämlich nicht Premium sondern "360 mit 20gb Festplatte".


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. August 2007)

*AW: Gemischt*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.08.2007 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 09.08.2007 10:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so, nochmal geforscht:


Die 360 Elite Version hat eine etwas andere Hardwarestruktur (also neben HDMI).
Wie das ursprüngliche Premium/Core Modell heißt weiß ich nicht (wobei es da imo wohl auch zwei gab? Schließlich waren die Release-Xbox360 häufiger anfällig).
Das "Zephyr" Modell wurde in die Elite verbaut und hat zwar immer noch die 90nm Chipsets, dafür aber eine etwas verbesserte Kühlung (größerer Kühlkörper auf der GPU). Allerdings liest sich die Hardwareuntersuchung sehr abenteuerlich. Klingt eher nach den Verbesserungen, die man neuerdings bei reparierten 360 Konsolen einbaut (vielleicht war das noch eine der ersten Elite Konsolen?).

Das sollte also die Elite Version zumindest vor dem rRoD besser schützen (wie schon bei den reparierten Konsolen soll es aber kein 100% Schutz sein, Angaben müssten da wieder die Händler machen).

Das DVD-Laufwerk ist auch ein paar Dezibel leiser.
genaueres hier.
Ob es nun auch nicht mehr zu zerkratzen DVDs kommt wie bei einigen Premium/Core Konsolen weiß man wohl nichts, aber eben das spricht ja dafür. Übrigens wird in diesem TV-Bericht der Grund für die Kratzer scheinbar gefunden. 



Spoiler



Und omg die Oma lässt den kleinen Jungen Gears of War zocken 



Dieses Zephyr Modell kommt nun bei der neuen Premium-HDMI Version zum Einsatz und daher hat auch diese noch nicht die 65nm Technik.
siehe dazu hier
Sprich das ist quasi eine weiße Elite in die man die 20gb Festplatte geschoben hat.

Die Core Version wurde scheinbar nicht umgeändert, sowie logischerweise die ehemaligen Premium Konsolen (ohne HDMI).


Der Rest der Welt bekommt nun erstmal die Elite Version, für die HDMI-Premium gibt es keine Angaben (außer bei Australien, da würde es noch eine ganze Zeit dauern). Die rRoD "Gefahr" bleibt also bei uns erst mal gleich, außer man kauft sich die Elite.


Irgendwann wird dann das Zephyr Modell durch das Falcon Modell mit den 65nm Chips ersetzt (da wird es dann wieder interessant in welchen Versionen).
Ich nehme mal an, zu diesem Zeitpunkt wird die 360 Hardware dann vollständig ausgereift sein.
Hier übrigens ein netter Artikel, wie es wahrscheinlich zu den Hardwareanfälligkeiten kam/kommt (Druck auf die Zulieferer etc.).


----------



## Iceman (13. August 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*

Die Bioshock Demo ist nu auf dem Xbox 360 Marktplatz aufgetaucht. Sogar auch in einer gekürzten deutschen Version 

Die deutsche Demo ist nen knappes Gigabyte groß, die US Demo 1,3GB. Ich denke der Hauptteil des Größenunterschiedes dürfte die Sprachausgabe ausmachen, bei der deutschen Demo ist wohl nur Deutsch und Englisch enthalten, bei der US Demo auch Spanisch, Französisch und Italienisch. Da momentan noch kein Schutz auf der Demo ist kann man die uncut Version aber auch problemlos von hier aus downloaden.

Da vor ~2 Stunden aber im US Marktplatz nichts ging hab ich die DV schon runtergeladen, kann dann nachher was zu Kürzungen sagen wenn ich die Uncut dann doch fertig hab. 

Auf jeden Fall macht die Demo imo extrem Lust auf mehr. Spielbar ist der Anfang von Bioshock, man wird also den Großteil der Demo tutorialsmässig geleitet, aber ich hab eigentlich noch nie ein Spiel gesehen welches mich atmosphärisch so überzeugte. Ich freue mich wie ein Schneekönig auf die Vollversion.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. August 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*

Cool, gleich mal saugen. 

Edit: Habe die Demo jetzt auch gespielt. Allerdings bislang auch nur die DV, da die US-Downloadgeschwindigkeit mal wieder unterirdisch schlecht ist. Aber dafür hat die Übersetzung und Vertonung doch einen sehr ordentlichen Eindruck hinterlassen.
Ansonsten wünschte ich eher, dass ich nicht die Demo gespielt hätte. Die Demo war bombastisch und ich kann den Release nun wirklich kaum noch abwarten. So ein schöner, durchgestylter und atmosphärischer Titel ist mir schon lange nicht mehr untergekommen. Von der ersten Minute, dem Flugzeugabsturz, ist man in einer beeindruckenden Welt und will einfach mehr wissen und die Welt weiter erforschen. Nicht nur die Optik ist klasse, auch was um einen herum alles passiert sorgt für Spannung pur (dunkle Ecken, Schreie, Explosionen, Wassereinbrüche, etc.) . Die Kämpfe sind spannend, teils überraschend und alles andere als stupide. Bleibt eigentlich nur noch zu hoffen, dass die Performance auf dem PC bzw. der generelle PC-Port ebenfalls so rund läuft  und Bioshock nicht im Rummel der zahlreichen Spiele untergehen wird. Jetzt nach dem Anspielen halte ich die zahlreichen 9X-Wertungen für mehr als gerechtfertigt, wenn Bioshock diesen Spannungs- und Atmosphärebogen bis zum Ende halten oder gar noch ausbauen kann.  Jetzt heißt es noch 11 Tage warten…


----------



## McDrake (13. August 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.08.2007 08:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, gleich mal saugen.


Verdammt.. bin am arbeiten und ihr macht mich da richtig heiss auf die Demo.
Zu allem "Übel" geh ich heut noch Simpsons im Kino schauen.
Aber DANACH wir die Demo geladen.
War immer ein wenig skeptisch, dass es sich einfach um nen schönen Ego-Shooter handeln würde.
Jetzt hört und liest man hingegen wieder ein paar andere Fakten.
Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzbogen


----------



## Iceman (13. August 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*

Ich hab jetzt nach der deutschen Demo auch noch die US Demo gespielt und groß sind die Kürzungen nicht. Wirklich aufgefallen ist mir nur, dass in der DV kein Blut an Wände spritzt und auch eigene Nahkampfwaffen nicht blutig werden (Blutspritzer sind aber vorhanden, nur kleben bleibts nicht). Bereits blutige Wände waren auch in der DV blutig, alle Leichen waren genauso eklig und an den gleichen Stellen und auch die Splicer sehen in der DV genaus unappetitlich aus ^^

Edit: Achja, in der US Demo kommt am Ende noch nen Trailer der weitere Plasmide und Waffen vorstellt und recht blutig ist. Dieser fehlt in der deutschen Demo ebenfalls.


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2007)

*Xbox 360: Preis sinkt scheinbar auch in Europa*



> A leaked advertisement for major retailer Carrefour reveals that Microsoft will also drop the Xbox 360 price in Europe. The announcement will most likely be made next week during the Leipzig Games Convention as the ad clearly states that the new price will go in effect August 24, also the launch date for the X360 Elite in Europe. From that date on the Premium will sell for 349 €, while the Core will carry a 279 € price tag.



_wp_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. August 2007)

*Mods auf der Xbox*

*Xbox Live Silver Platform ermöglicht PC Mods*


> Microsoft hat auf dem MS Gamefest 2007 mitgeteilt, dass es mit Hilfe der Xbox Live Silver Platform (XLSP) möglich sei, dass Hersteller über die eigenen Server Inhalte anbieten können, welche nicht direkt über das Xbox LIVE Netzwerk geleitet werden. Diese sind dann selbst dafür verantwortlich was sie übertragen. Dennoch benötigen diese aber ein “Approval” von Microsoft um die Plattform nutzen und diese Inhalte anbieten zu können.
> 
> Kommentar: Meines Wissens nennt sich das Xbox Live Server Platform (XLSP). Ich denke 1Up hat da was falsch verstanden.


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=7605


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. August 2007)

*AW: Mods auf der Xbox*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.08.2007 01:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hersteller über die eigenen Server Inhalte anbieten können, welche nicht direkt über das Xbox LIVE Netzwerk geleitet werden. Diese sind dann selbst dafür verantwortlich was sie übertragen. Dennoch benötigen diese aber ein “Approval” von Microsoft um die Plattform nutzen und diese Inhalte anbieten zu können.



erst dachte ich, dass zielt nun direkt auf das PS3-Feature von UT3 ab, aber was ändert sich denn nun, wenn die Inhalte trotzdem von MS freigeben werden müssen?




btw.:

"Zero Punctuation" sind Review-Flashvideos, in denen der Autor Yahtzee Croshaw Spiele äußerst lustig zerreißt.
Bisher gibt es 3 Filmchen, ab jetzt soll aber jeden Mittwoch eines dazu kommen.
Fable Review
The Darkness Demo
Heavenly Sword Demo und (weil HS zu kurz  ) Resident Evil 5 Trailer

Man sollte das natürlich nicht zu ernst nehmen, zumal er nicht unbedingt tiefgehend in die Spielmechanik eintaucht (Knöpfchendrücken bei HS etc.). Gerade das ist aber ja das lustige ^^

Manches findet man aber wohl nur lustig, wenn man es selbst gesehen/gespielt hat (den HS-Demo-Ablauf z.B ^^)

Die gewählten/erstellen Bilder sind klasse, beim RE5-Rassismus imo am besten. (Pfeil auf Spanien "Jerks; Kill Them", auf Afrika "Victims, don't kill them)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. August 2007)

*AW: Mods auf der Xbox*

Die Reviews sind ja extrem geil.


----------



## Blue_Ace (16. August 2007)

*AW: Mods auf der Xbox*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 16.08.2007 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 15.08.2007 01:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt sowas meines Wissens bei GRAW 2 schon. Man konnte eine exklusive Map über einen externen Server laden. Denke mal das diese "externen" Server den Herstellern es ermöglicht kostenloses Material den Spielern zur Verfügung zu stellen wobei über Xbox Live primäre kostenpflichtiges Material gehandelt wird.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (17. August 2007)

*AW: Mods auf der Xbox*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 16.08.2007 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> The Darkness Demo


Zu geil, das trifft exakt meinen Eindruck von der Demo  Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, daß es mir schon bei Tor 1 zu blöd wurde. Aber echt sehenswert (allerdings könnt' er ein wenig langsamer sprechen).


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. August 2007)

*AW: Mods auf der Xbox*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 17.08.2007 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 16.08.2007 19:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe aber nicht wie man an den beiden Toren hängen bleiben kann  

Bei Tor Nummer 1 muss man ja nur zum ersten Mal ein Herz rausreißen und einen Darkling rufen, sobald man Richtung Tor geht, macht sich dieser an die Arbeit. Beim 2. Tor sagt der Typ (den er später aus Frust umgebracht hat  ) auf der Straße, wo der Schaltkasten für das Tor ist (welcher noch etwas funkelt ^^).

Allerdings ist es eben sehr interessant, wie unterschiedlich solche Aufgabenstellungen empfunden werden, besonders gut fand ich wie er sich eine Brücke bauen wollte für das 2. Tor ^^ (übrigens geht dies wohl nicht, weil man im Spiel zu dem Zeitpunkt den Arm noch gar nicht hat und beim 2. Besuch von der anderen Seite in das Gebäude eindringt)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. August 2007)

*Neues Xbox-Lineup*

Die Elite gibt es in Europa noch gar nicht, da scheint es schon die nächste Überarbeitung zu geben. Neue Namen / Untertitel und HDMI + Speicherkarte für die Core-Edition:


```
Xbox 360 Elite		Xbox 360 Pro		Xbox 360 Arcade
"Go Big" 		"Go Pro" 		"Just Play"
€ 449 			€ 349 			€ 279
Black 			Silver Finished 	Standard Finished
HD 120 GB 		HD 20 GB 		256 MB Memory Card
Wireless Controller 	Wireless Controller 	Wireless Controller
HDMI (Cable included) 	HDMI (Optional) 	HDMI (Optional)
Gold 30-day Trial 	Gold 30-day Trial 	Xbox Live Silver
Headset 		Headset 		Optional 
					 	5 Xbox Live Arcade Games
```

http://kotaku.com/gaming/xbox-360/european-360s-get-new-names-new-colour-291150.php


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. August 2007)

*Kurzes und lustiges*

Wieder ein paar unwichtige Kurzmeldungen:

Erste schlechte Bioshock-Wertung - Sonydefenseforce.com vergibt nur 5/10! 
http://www.sonydefenseforce.com/?p=83


August Ausgabe der "Electronic Products" errechnet den Produktionspreis der reinen PS3 Konsole auf 639$ (inkl. Darstellung der einzelnen Komponenten)
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=19911
Das ist schon mal ein ganz schöner Schritt in einem halben Jahr (zu Beginn waren es ja geschätzte 800$ etc.), zudem rechnen die imo noch den PS2-Chip mit (macht immerhin über 3% der Kosten aus).
Natürlich kommen da noch die Kosten für Kabel, Verpackung, Transport und Controller dazu.


Scheinbar noch ein Spiele-Bundle für Europa: PS3 mit Heavenly Sword und F1 für 600€.
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=19905
Passt dazu, wie HS im Moment gepushed wird (wöchentliche Features im PS-Store, wobei die "Anime"Episoden wirklich nett sind)


Etwas ist faul im Staate Dänemark  :
PS3 verkauft sich dort im Moment 3,5:1 zur Wii und 6:1 zur Xbox360
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=19910


Für gemoddede Wiis gibt es nun eine CD, mit der man DVD-Filme auf der Wii abspielen lassen kann:
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=19907
Ergo geht es Hardwaretechnisch und Nintendo hat sich so die Lizenzgebühren gespart. Mit einem Update (ob Gratis oder nicht) könnte also auch Nintendo die Funktion selbst anbieten, fragt sich nur warum man damit wartet (hätte man ja wie bei der Xbox1 machen können) - außer natürlich dass eine DVD-Funktion wohl wenige Wii-Besitzer interessiert.
Allerdings fehlt der digitale Audioausgang für Surround-Sound in Filmen (umwandeln in ProLogic?)


Schon alt aber sehenswert:
Die Sicherheitshinweise für Wii aus dem japanischen Handbuch:
http://www.kotaku.com/gaming/top/the-japanese-super-safe-wii-safety-manual-218939.php


----------



## undergrounderX (21. August 2007)

*Skate Demo auf dem Xbox 360 Marktplatz*

Endlich die bereits für den 15. August angekündigte Demo zu Skate ist verfügbar   
http://www.xboxfront.de/news-1180-8017-Skate.html
So gleich mal saugen und die Steuerung ausprobieren





			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.08.2007 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon alt aber sehenswert:
> Die Sicherheitshinweise für Wii aus dem japanischen Handbuch:
> http://www.kotaku.com/gaming/top/the-japanese-super-safe-wii-safety-manual-218939.php


Mir wurd so ein Wiimote schonmal beim Bowling gegens Knie geschlagen


----------



## McDrake (21. August 2007)

*AW: Kurzes und lustiges*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.08.2007 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Erste schlechte Bioshock-Wertung - Sonydefenseforce.com vergibt nur 5/10!
> http://www.sonydefenseforce.com/?p=83


Das ist echt lustig dort.
Vor allem die Antworten auf den "Test"


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. August 2007)

*GC07*

Sony scheint die E3 fortzuführen und stellt durch die Ankündigungen für die PS3 die anderen zumindest heute etwas in den Schatten.
MS macht allerdings nicht mal eine Konferenz, für die von Sony gibt es hier einen Liveticker:
http://www.consolewars.de/news/17676/live_die_sony_pressekonferenz/


Heute wurde bereits bekannt:
Play-TV Hard+Software macht Anfang 2008 (auch Deutschland) die PS3 zum DVB-T-Empfänger und Festplattenrekorder.
http://www.consolewars.de/news/17674/sony_kuendigt_playtv_an/

Dual Shock 3 scheinbar nun offiziell vorgestellt:
http://www.consolewars.de/news/17646/dualshock_3_controller_kommt/


Im neuen MGS4-Trailer werden neue (Boss)-Charaktere vorgestellt, böse :-o
http://kotaku.com/gaming/breaking/metal-gear-solid-4-games-convention-trailer-292179.php

GT5 Prologe Gameplay sieht grafisch ... nett aus :-o
http://www.consolewars.de/news/17657/neues_video_zu_gran_turismo_5_prologue/


----------



## undergrounderX (22. August 2007)

*AW: GC07*

Die Nominierungen für Best of GC

*Kategorie: Wii*
Mario & Sonic bei den Olympischen Spielen
Super Mario Galaxy
Wii Fitness

*Kategorie: Xbox 360*
BioShock
PES 2008
Sacred 2: Fallen Angel 360
Eternal Sonata
Kane & Lynch: Dead Men

*Kategorie: PlayStation 3*
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
SingStar
Uncharted: Drakes Schicksal
The Eye of Judgement
Pro Evolution Soccer 2008

*Kategorie: Nintendo DS*
Eye Training
Undercover: Doppeltes Spiel
The Simpsons Game

*Kategorie: Sony PSP*
God of War: Chains of Olympus
Pro Evolution Soccer 2008
Silent Hill Origins

*Kategorie: PlayStation 2*
Pro Evolution Soccer 2008
Crash of the Titans
Singstar - Die Toten Hosen
BUZZ! - Das Film-Quiz

*Kategorie: Bestes Hardware-Zubehör*
Wii Balance Board
Rockband
PlayStation®Eye


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. August 2007)

*AW: GC07*



			
				undergrounderX am 22.08.2007 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nominierungen für Best of GC


Ich habe es schon im Newsthread gepostet, aber ich kapier es einfach nicht. Wieso werden die "Best of" VOR Messebginn nominiert?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. August 2007)

*AW: GC07*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.08.2007 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 22.08.2007 18:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. August 2007)

*AW: GC07*

Sony bringt die PSPMK2, PSP2000, PSP2K1 oder "PSP Slim and Lite" - wie sie nun offiziell genannt wird - am 5 September nach Europa. Preislich wird das Gerät 169,95 Euro kosten, und in den Farben Piano Black, Ceramic White und Ice Silver erhältlich sein. Größte technische Änderung ist jedoch der TV-Out, der die PSP zur ersten mobilen Stationärkonsole macht. Inhalte wie Videos, Bilder, Spiele und Musikstücke können auf dem TV-Gerät wiedergegeben werden. Ein entsprechendes Kabel wird wohl nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten sein. Passend zum Launch wird es auch 2 Pakete als Limited Edition geben:

Paket 1 besteht aus einer PSP im farblichen Schema von Spider-Man, welches das Spiel "Spider-Man 2" und die Blu-Ray "Spider-Man 3" enthält.

Paket 2 enthält eine gelbe PSP und das Spiel "Die Simpsons: Das Spiel".

Nachtrag: Die beiden Bundles werden jeweils um die 200 Euro kosten, und zeitlich begrenzt im Handel angeboten werden. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. August 2007)

*AW: GC07*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.08.2007 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Sony bringt die PSPMK2, PSP2000, PSP2K1 oder "PSP Slim and Lite" - wie sie nun offiziell genannt wird - am 5 September nach Europa.



Ich liebäugle immer mehr mit dem PSP-Kauf, da ich kein Handheldspieler bin, würde ich wohl fast keine Spiele dafür kaufen (außer vielleicht MGS und FF Tactics), aber das ganze Zusatzzeug und die PSP-Remote Funktionen mit der PS3 interessiert mich mehr 

So ein (günstiges) GPS-Dingens wollte ich nämlich schon immer haben:



> Go!Explore  Mit der PSP wird Reisen so entspannt wie noch nie
> 
> Leipzig, 22. August 2007. Auf einer Pressekonferenz im Rahmen der Games Convention hat Sony Computer Entertainment Europe (SCEE) mit Go!Messenger ein neues Satellitennavigations-Paket für die PSP vorgestellt, das Anfang kommenden Jahres auf den Markt kommen wird.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2007)

*Blue Dragon*

Falls es jemand interessiert, das Final-Fantasy angehauchte Spiel "Blue Dragon" ist seit gestern im Media Markt deines Vertrauens zu finden. Es besteht aus drei DVDs und ist komplett Deutsch, enthält soweit ich es gesehen habe aber auch Englisch und Italienisch (?).

Obwohl ich eigentlich überhaupt kein Fan von Final Fantasy Gedöns bin, hab ich trotzdem mal für meine Freundin die Demo von Blue Dragon gezogen und hab ihr beim Spielen zugeschaut. Was soll ich sagen, es hat mir auf Anhieb gefallen.

Gibt es hier noch weitere Interessierte oder bin ich ein verschrobener PC Spieler, der ab & zu seine Xbox360 missbraucht?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. August 2007)

*AW: Blue Dragon & US-Verkaufszahlen*

Es gibt US-Hardwarezahlen für Juli (NPD):

```
akt. W.		letzte Woche
Wii	425.000		381.800
DS	405.000		561.900
PS2	222.000		270.000
PSP	214.000		290.100
360	170.000		198.400
PS3	159.000		98.500
GBA	87.000		113.000
```
Anmerkung: Also nach den ganzen ach so tollen Verkaufssteigerungen der PS 3 (O-Ton „2,5 fache Verkäufe"), da hätte ich schon erwartet, dass sich die PS 3 besser als die schleppende 360 verkauft. :o




			
				Rabowke am 24.08.2007 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es hier noch weitere Interessierte oder bin ich ein verschrobener PC Spieler, der ab & zu seine Xbox360 missbraucht?


Ich habe mit dem Kauf auch schon geliebäugelt, ebenso wie Eternal Sonata. Aber es kommen im Moment so viele Games raus, die werde ich nicht alle zum Vollpreis erwerben. Gerade vor zwei Tagen Bioshock, Assassins Creed und Mass Effekt will ich auf jeden Fall auch spielen und in knapp 4 Wochen gehen 100€ für die Halo 3 Legendary Edition drauf.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. August 2007)

*Aktuelle Edge-Wertungen*

Hier:


> Bioshock Xbox 360 8/10
> 
> Warhawk PS3 8/10
> 
> ...


Regards, eX!


----------



## Iceman (24. August 2007)

*AW: Blue Dragon*



			
				Rabowke am 24.08.2007 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es hier noch weitere Interessierte oder bin ich ein verschrobener PC Spieler, der ab & zu seine Xbox360 missbraucht?



Fand die Demo ganz witzig und das Kampfsystem recht interessant. Das Design ist mir aber etwas extrem kindlich, außerdem hab ich grad Bioshock gekauft 

Blue Dragon steht zwar auf meiner Liste, aber nicht mit hoher Priorität, Eternal Sonata werd ich mir da eher kaufen, da ich die Demo besser fand, Mass Effect steht auch vor der Tür und Stranglehold will auch gekauft werden.

Ich brauche mehr Geld


----------



## Blue_Ace (24. August 2007)

*AW: Blue Dragon*



			
				Rabowke am 24.08.2007 07:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es hier noch weitere Interessierte oder bin ich ein verschrobener PC Spieler, der ab & zu seine Xbox360 missbraucht?



Spiel zur Zeit The Darkness, Bioshock wird sehr wahrscheinlich Ende 2007/Anfang 2008 für PC gekauft. Bei Halo 3 bin ich mir noch nicht 100% sicher welche Version es denn sein soll aber bis zum 26.9. ists gekauft   

Blue Dragoon war mal auf der Einkaufsliste aber bei sovielen Games ists gestrichen, warte lieber auf Lost Odyssee. Bei Mass Effekt warte ich erst mal ab, bin ja auch noch PC Gamer


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. August 2007)

*Spore kommt auch für Konsolen*



> The confirmation came at this week’s Leipzig GC, during a behind closed doors demo of the game. When asked whether Spore will hit consoles Maxis exec Patrick Buechener replied, “Not right now, but we see this as a franchise…. It just won’t be at launch.”


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=7824


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. August 2007)

*HaZe für X-Box 360 gestrichen?*

Extreme Players meldet von der GC in Leipzig:


> Wie wir soeben bei einer Präsentation des Shooters aus erster Hand erfahren haben, wird es keine Xbox-360-Version von Haze geben. Der Titel ist dieses Jahr noch PS3-exklusiv und wird voraussichtlich im November erscheinen, 2008 wird eine PC-Fassung folgen. Weitere Informationen zur Präsentation folgen heute Abend.



Quelle: http://www.exp.de/shownews.php?id=24424

Regards, eX!


----------



## undergrounderX (27. August 2007)

*Gemischt*

Bioshock bleibt PC und 360 exklusiv:



> In den letzten Wochen kursierte ein Gerücht, laut dem der Verkaufshit BioShock auch für die PlayStation 3 erscheinen sollte. Für viele Besitzer von Sonys NextGen-Konsole war dies ein schöner Hoffnungsschimmer.
> 
> Nun hat sich Ken Levine Lead Designer von Irrational Games zu Wort gemeldet und während der Games Convention bestätigt, dass es keine PlayStation 3-Umsetzung geben wird. Es habe zwar schon einige Programmcodes für die PS3 gegeben, dabei handelt es sich aber nur um Überreste der anfänglichen Entwicklung. Zudem hätte 2K Games einen Exklusiv-Vertrag mit Microsoft.


http://www.xboxfront.de/news-1060-8072-BioShock.html


Inhalt der 360 Halo Edition bekannt.


> • Halo 3 Special Edition Wireless Controller
> • Halo 3 Special Edition 20 GB-Festplatte
> • Halo 3 Special Edition Wired Headset
> • Halo 3 Special Edition Gamer Pics und Theme (exklusiver Download über Xbox Live)
> ...




Und die MoH Airbone Demo ist auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz seid gestern erhältlich


----------



## Rabowke (27. August 2007)

*AW: Blue Dragon*



			
				Iceman am 24.08.2007 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 24.08.2007 07:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eternal Sonata fand ich ganz okay, aber IMO wird dieses Spiel nur Englisch angeboten, oder irre ich mich da? Eigentlich war Blue Dragon für meine Freundin gedacht und sie bevorzugt halt deutsche Spiele.

Mass Effect wird natürlich auch gekauft, denn dafür hab ich meine Xbox360 ursprünglich erworben. Stranglehold werd ich aber dennoch auf den PC Spielen, dass Aiming / Movement geht mir nachwievor mit Maus & Tastatur besser von der Hand, konnte man ja auf der GC antesten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. August 2007)

*Halo Wars*

Mit reichlich Verspätung gibt es das Video der E3-Präsentation von Halo Wars.
Download und Stream auf der offiziellen Seite. Das Video soll auch bald als Download auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz erscheinen.


----------



## Blue_Ace (27. August 2007)

*AW: Halo Wars*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.08.2007 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit reichlich Verspätung gibt es das Video der E3-Präsentation von Halo Wars.
> Download und Stream auf der offiziellen Seite. Das Video soll auch bald als Download auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz erscheinen.



Wenn ich mich nicht täusche wurde bereits ein E3 Video veröffentlicht, glaub auf youtube.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. August 2007)

*AW: Halo Wars*



			
				Blue_Ace am 27.08.2007 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche wurde bereits ein E3 Video veröffentlicht, glaub auf youtube.


Kurze Ausschnitte geisterten durchs Netz, die habe ich auch gesehen gehabt. Hier gibt es 10-Minutenpräsentation in sehr guter Bildqualität.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. August 2007)

*AW: Halo Wars*

Ich poste mal die beiden neuen Folgen von Zero Punctuation, weil ich selber gerade zufällig wieder dran gedacht habe 

Psychonauts Review
Das mit dem Stift am Anfang hab ich sogar gemacht 

Konsolen Vergleich
Lässt kaum ein gutes Wort fallen *g*

Die Videos sind echt schlimm, durch das schnelle Sprechen, die Animationen und die Textsprüche bekommt man die ganzen Gags kaum mit  (z.B. der bei FF13 "ja, zum ersten Mal sehe ich wie eine Frau aus und bin auch eine"  )


----------



## undergrounderX (29. August 2007)

*AW: Halo Wars*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 29.08.2007 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Konsolen Vergleich
> Lässt kaum ein gutes Wort fallen *g*


Mal wieder sehr geil


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. August 2007)

*Lair-Wertung*

Scheinbar doch kein Knüller: 4,9 von 10 bei IGN


> Closing Comments
> 
> You might think I'm being too hard on Lair, but if you do, you clearly haven't played this game. Although there are levels where wide-open environments and spread-out objectives trick you into thinking the Sixaxis stuff isn't that bad, whenever a handful of enemies are on screen, your flight space becomes limited or you need to be precise, this game falls apart.
> 
> At one point, Lair looked like one of the most promising titles coming to the PS3, but the final version -- even with its interesting story, occasionally impressive graphics and amazing score -- falls well short of anything you should be playing.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=20309

Edit: Es gibt auf Gamerankings.com noch Weitere:
PSM Magazine 5 von 10
EGM 5.5 von 10
Gamezone 7.5 von 10
Gamepro 3.75 von 5
Play Magazine 9 von 10 <-


----------



## McDrake (31. August 2007)

*AW: Lair-Wertung*

Hier sind neue Wertungen des britischen 'Official PlayStation Magazine' (OPM). Maximal werden 10 Punkte vergeben .

Lair (PS3, Sony): 6
Quelle: http://www.gamefront.de/

Mannmannmann.. und ich hab mich so darauf gefreut


----------



## undergrounderX (31. August 2007)

*Heavenly Sword*

Heavenly Sword wird wohl auch nicht der Kracher. 
Das Spiel hat zum Beispiel von IGN nur 70% bekommen.
Aber trotzdem immer noch ein gutes Spiel.Hat bisher eine Durchschnittswertung von 83 %. http://www.metacritic.com/games/platforms/ps3/heavenlysword?q=heavenly%20sword#critics


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. August 2007)

*Lair + HS*

Beides bereits aus Kanada vorbestellt. ^^
(beim aktuellem Kurs 44€ und 46€. Grund für günstig-Import war vor allem, dass beide nur SP sind und nicht besonders lang gehen sollen. Zudem erscheint Lair ein ganzes Stück früher als in Europa).

Bei HS mag IGN meckern, das haben die aber auch schon bei The Darkness gemacht und scheinbar geht mein Empfinden an dem der ign-Testern vorbei.
Ansonsten bekam es ja sonst nur relativ gute Wertungen.


Bei Lair ist es mir nun ziemlich egal geworden, was für Wertungen es bekommt. Die Meinungen gehen bei den Kritikpunkten einfach zu weit auseinander. Die einen zerreißen die Steuerung, die anderen finden sie genial (Liegt wohl an der Sensorsteuerung).
Bei Warhawk kam ich schon gut damit klar und scheinbar nutzt man bei Lair die Tatsache, dass man etwas lebendiges steuert. Daher bleibt der Drache nicht an jeder Wand hängen (sondern umschifft selbstständig).
Zum IGN-Test: siehe oben; besonders die Grafikwertung ist unverständlich Selbst die Tests, die es nur als Rogue Leader mit Drachen bewerten, bewerten es als Vorzeigespiel. Gerade im Bezug darauf, was alles berechnet wird.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lair_(video_game)#Graphics

Was das Gameplay anbelangt: Rogue Leader habe ich nur angespielt und bin daher noch unverbraucht :>
Ich bin normalerweise gegen Grafikblender, aber ich will mit einem Drachen frei herumfliegen und mich damit durch Armeen metzeln können, so weit ich das sehe bietet mir das Lair 


Irgendwie konnte mir auch noch kein Test erklären, warum Lair eine 5/10 oder 6/10 verdient hat?
Lair konnte man nun schon oft genug bei den Messen spielen (ganze Level etc.) und da hörte man nur Lob?!
Zuletzt erst macht der GC07-Bericht von kotaku mir Lust auf das Spiel:
http://kotaku.com/gaming/sony/sloppy-seconds-+-lair-292997.php



Es wäre aber schön gewesen, eine Demo vor dem Release zu bringen. Zu HS gibt es ja auch eine.


Es würde mich jedenfalls sehr wundern, wenn das Spiel für mich ein Fehlkauf wird. Selbst ohne Demo habe ich mir bisher eigentlich immer mit Infos zum Spiel und Gameplayvideos einen guten Eindruck schaffen können und besitze quasi kein Spiel, bei dem ich selbst sagen würde "Hättest du nie kaufen sollen".
Gleichzeitig wurden meine Most-Wanted aber nie so schlecht bewertet wie in diesen ersten Tests - daher wird es interessant ^^


----------



## McDrake (31. August 2007)

*Haze nur noch für PS3*

_Der Shooter Haze Click Picture von Ubisoft soll nur noch für die PlayStation3 erscheinen. Das bestätigte Ubisoft gegenüber Gamespot.

Die PS3-Version sei die einzige, die sich derzeit bei Free Radical in Arbeit befinden würde. Es gäbe keine Pläne, Haze  zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt auf eine andere Plattform zu bringen._
http://www.gamefront.de/

_Ubisoft has told GameSpot that First Radical's sci-fi first-person shooter Haze is now being planned solely for Sony's PlayStation 3 platform.

Originally, Haze was slated as a multiplatform release for the PC, Xbox 360, and PS3 in spring, but back in May Ubisoft announced that the PS3 had become the "lead platform" for the title, which would be released in November on the PS3-only, although "no exclusivity for any platform has been officially announced."

Today, Ubisoft said that currently no other versions in development, and although it was still leaving the door open in the future for "new partnerships," currently the game is indeed only planned for the PS3. A spokesperson said, "The official statement on PC and Xbox 360 is that these platforms are not confirmed."

The Web sites of Free Radical, the Official Haze site, and Ubisoft site, all now only list the PS3 version of the game. _
http://uk.gamespot.com/news/6177964.html?action=convert&om_clk=latestnews&tag=latestnews;title;


----------



## Blue_Ace (1. September 2007)

*Timeshift Demo auf Xbox Live Marktplatz*

Auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz (außer in Deutschland    ) gibt es seit kurzem eine neue spielbare Demo. Wer jetzt meinte die Entwickler haben sich im gegensatz zur ersten Demo gesteigert liegt leider falsch. Grafisch ist es auf den Niveau von Perfekt Dark Zero geblieben und spielerisch höchstens durchschnitt. Außer den gutgemachten Zeitsprung am Ende vom Level  ist es eine große Enttäuschung.


----------



## undergrounderX (1. September 2007)

*AW: Timeshift Demo auf Xbox Live Marktplatz*



			
				Blue_Ace am 01.09.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz (außer in Deutschland    ) gibt es seit kurzem eine neue spielbare Demo. Wer jetzt meinte die Entwickler haben sich im gegensatz zur ersten Demo gesteigert liegt leider falsch. Grafisch ist es auf den Niveau von Perfekt Dark Zero geblieben und spielerisch höchstens durchschnitt. Außer den gutgemachten Zeitsprung am Ende vom Level  ist es eine große Enttäuschung.


Gleich erstmal saugen.Kann kaum glauben das es so schlecht ist wie es dargestellt wird


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. September 2007)

*AW: Timeshift Demo auf Xbox Live Marktplatz*

Optisch ist Timeshift wirklich keine Granate, aber die Spielereien mit der Zeit sind doch ganz nett und macht mir mehr Spaß als Stranglehold. In Sachen Gameplay gefällt mit die Demo schon deutlich besser, als die erste PC-Demo. Aber bei der hochkarätigen Konkurrenz Ende des Jahres wird es wohl erst ne Anschaffung als Budgetversion.


----------



## undergrounderX (1. September 2007)

*AW: Timeshift Demo auf Xbox Live Marktplatz*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.09.2007 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Optisch ist Timeshift wirklich keine Granate, aber die Spielereien mit der Zeit sind doch ganz nett und macht mir mehr Spaß als Stranglehold. In Sachen Gameplay gefällt mit die Demo schon deutlich besser, als die erste PC-Demo. Aber bei der hochkarätigen Konkurrenz Ende des Jahres wird es wohl erst ne Anschaffung als Budgetversion.


Ich muss sagen gerade das spielerische fand ich auf gar kein Fall schlecht.
Grafik kann man drüber reden,aber auf Perfekt Dark Zero Niveau ist Ansichtsache.Mir hat aber eine Erklärung gefehlt. Hab erst später rausgefunden für was die verschiedene Zeitspiele gut sind.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. September 2007)

*Lair*

Vielleicht wollte man mit Lair auch nur eine Feature-Liste abklappern und hat nicht auf das Gameplay/Spielbarkeit geachtet  :

- native 1080p Grafik bei 30fps
- HDR (und soweit ich das erkennen kann trotzdem AA?)
- 7.1 unkomprimierter Sound
- alle möglichen Techniken wie Progressive Mesh, Echtzeit-Effekte für Wasser, Rauch usw. mehr dazu hier
- füllt die 25gb auf einer Single-Layer-BR komplett (wobei da sicher wie bei HS das Audiomaterial alleine schon einen ganzen Batzen wegnimmt)
- Sixaxis-Sensoren als die normale Steuerung (auf die bin ich nun wirklich gespannt, so unglaublich schlecht wie in einigen Reviews soll sie laut den ersten Besitzern des Spiels gar nicht sein. Aber das sind eben Fans des Spiels)

dazu gesellt sich nun: 
- es ist das erste PS3-Spiel (wenn man das gratis Japan-Katzen-Home-Ding nicht zählt), dass man über Remote Control (also im heimischen Netzwerk oder unterwegs über das Internet) mit der PSP spielen kann. Allerdings ist das ganze eher ein Gimmick, durch den Videostream/Internet etc. ergibt sich ein Lag.
Hier  mit Bildern


Eventuell ist die PSP-Steuerung auch der Grund, wieso man Lair z.B. mit einem PS2-Pad mit Analogstick-Steuerung spielen kann (vielleicht ne Alternative, wenn man gar nicht mit den Sensoren klar kommt? ^^).
Nur fehlen dann imo logischerweise die Bewegungs-Moves (Dash, 180°-Wende, Zeug-kaputt-machen, rammen etc.).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. September 2007)

*AW: Haze nur noch für PS3*



			
				McDrake am 31.08.2007 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> _Der Shooter Haze Click Picture von Ubisoft soll nur noch für die PlayStation3 erscheinen. Das bestätigte Ubisoft gegenüber Gamespot. _ [...]



Dazu ein Update. Ubi Soft spricht wieder / erklärt genauer:


> So, we spoke to a representative at Ubisoft who spoke slowly and clearly to us, explaining, "Basically at E3 it was announced that the game would be PS3 exclusive for Christmas. That's where we stand - other platforms have not been ruled out but nothing has been confirmed."


http://spong.com/article/13646/New_Haze_Rebel_Video_Not_PS3_Exclusive_But_Is_The_Game_?cb=980


----------



## TheGameMC (4. September 2007)

*AW: Haze nur noch für PS3*

weiss man jetzt eigentlich schon wann die neue generation der xbox360 erscheint? die mit der verbesserten hardware (codename falcon).
thx schon mal im vorraus


----------



## undergrounderX (4. September 2007)

*AW: Haze nur noch für PS3*



			
				TheGameMC am 04.09.2007 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> weiss man jetzt eigentlich schon wann die neue generation der xbox360 erscheint? die mit der verbesserten hardware (codename falcon).
> thx schon mal im vorraus


Behauptet wird das von Dean Takashi,der auch schon die Elite vorgesagt hat.
Angeblich soll der IBM Mikroprozessor und der ATI Grafikschieb in 65-nanometer statt  wie bisher in 90-nanometer gefertigt werden.Das ist kostengünstiger herzustellen und verbraucht nicht so viel Strom,das heist erzeugt nicht so viel Hitze. Soll also eine weitere modifizierung der Elite werden um die Ausfallraten  und die Produktionskosten weiter zu drücken.
Da M$ das noch nicht offiziel bestätigt hat,gibt es auch noch kein Erscheinungsdatum.Wäre auch unklug kurz nach dem Release der Elite schon ein neues Model anzukündigen.


----------



## F3liX (4. September 2007)

*Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*

Peinliche Aktion...


Sony Computer Entertainment Europe wurde dabei erwischt, einen Wikipedia-Eintrag bezüglich Halo 3 manipuliert zu haben.  Although it wont look any better than Halo 2, wurde hinzugefügt. Die IP Adresse, die diesen Eintrag gesendet hat ist laut Wikipedia 217.18.23.2 und diese stammt direkt von SCEE's Liverpool Studio.
_
//consolewars_


----------



## undergrounderX (4. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				F3liX am 04.09.2007 21:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Peinliche Aktion...
> 
> 
> Sony Computer Entertainment Europe wurde dabei erwischt, einen Wikipedia-Eintrag bezüglich Halo 3 manipuliert zu haben.  Although it wont look any better than Halo 2, wurde hinzugefügt. Die IP Adresse, die diesen Eintrag gesendet hat ist laut Wikipedia 217.18.23.2 und diese stammt direkt von SCEE's Liverpool Studio.
> ...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				undergrounderX am 04.09.2007 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> F3liX am 04.09.2007 21:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, der Neid von Sony (oder eines frustrierten Mitarbeiters, der von der Firma aus bei Wiki gepfuscht hat ^^). Die haben eben nix wirklich Großes im X-Mas Lineup, und müssen daher so dämlich gegen Halo 3 schießen, was ja bekanntlich die Killerapplikation bezüglich Vorbestellungen und Hoffnungen ist. Ich frage mich wann die damit anfangen, in Nintendo-Einträgen auf Wiki rumzupfuschen...schließlich kommen noch Smash Brothers Brawl und Mario Galaxy zu Weihnachten - jedenfalls in den USA. Und da ist klar: Gegen diese Schwergewichte kann Sony 2007 nichts mehr auffahren. Auch kein exklusives HaZe.

Aber amüsant wie eh und je. Auch lustig ist das PSPS&L FAQ von ersten Testern: Demnach ist das einzige neue Feature der Konsole tatsächlich der TV-Out. Vom doppelten RAM merkt man nix, einige Spiele laden sogar noch langsamer wegen der nun total überfrachteten Firmware 3.60. Der "neue" Akku ist tatsächlich gleichschlecht wie der alte, und insgesamt ist das Ding einfach eine Mogelpackung (bis auf die - 98 Gram und die 2 Zentimeter Größenunterschied ^^). Sogar das UMD-Drive ist identisch (macht den selben Krach wie das alte Laufwerk). Oder anders formuliert: Die PSPS&L ist im Detail genauso unausgereift wie die alte PSP. Auch das Display spiegelt noch immer. Tja, moep. ^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## HanFred (4. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.09.2007 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben eben nix wirklich Großes im X-Mas Lineup, und müssen daher so dämlich gegen Halo 3 schießen, was ja bekanntlich die Killerapplikation bezüglich Vorbestellungen und Hoffnungen ist.


verkaufen tut es sich meinetwegen gut und solche manipulationen finde ich auch armselig.
aber recht hat der typ trotzdem. Halo 3 sieht scheisse aus, wenn man nach bisherigem bildmaterial urteilen kann und gameplaymässig ist Halo eh scheisse.
naja, ich verstenhe den erfolg dieser reihe nicht. teil eins war ja noch spassig und halbwegs was neues, vorher gab's keine gescheiten egoshooter auf konsolen. aber danach kam ja nix mehr.
ich hatte ne xbox mit halo2, ich weiss, wovon ich schreibe.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				HanFred am 04.09.2007 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> gameplaymässig ist Halo eh scheisse.
> [...]
> ich hatte ne xbox mit halo2, ich weiss, wovon ich schreibe.


Geschmäcker sind eben unterschiedlich. Wenn das Gameplay so scheiße wäre, dann würden der Titel ganz sicherlich nicht von Millionen gespielt und Teil 3 so sehnsüchtig erwartet werden.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				HanFred am 04.09.2007 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 04.09.2007 23:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich find Halo auch irgendwie...naja..."klein" und "durchschnittlich", aber wie gesagt, gerade von einem großen Konzern sollte man eine andere Vorgehensweise erwarten. Vielleicht war’s auch nur ein "Scherz".   
Auch Sony wird perfider...früher meckerten die noch offen auf den PKs über Nintendo und deren Konzepte, bzw. die profillose XB360. Naja, ohne solche Meldungen wäre der Markt langweilig. ^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## HanFred (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.09.2007 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> gerade von einem großen Konzern sollte man eine andere Vorgehensweise erwarten. Vielleicht war’s auch nur ein "Scherz".


ich halte die mitarbeiter-these für die plausibelste.
aber es kann natürlich auch jemand von der PR-abteilung gewesen sein.


----------



## HanFred (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.09.2007 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 04.09.2007 23:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wahrscheinlich millionen, die nie einen gescheiten shooter auf dem PC gespielt haben. *g*


----------



## McDrake (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.09.2007 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Geschmäcker sind eben unterschiedlich. Wenn das Gameplay so scheiße wäre, dann würden der Titel ganz sicherlich nicht von Millionen gespielt und Teil 3 so sehnsüchtig erwartet werden.


Ich glaub Halo3 ist sehr für MP konzipiert worden.
Da wurde ja getestet und berichtet wie wild.

Da macht Warhawk ja auch recht Spass laut gametrailer:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/24451.html


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.09.2007 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find Halo auch irgendwie...naja..."klein" und "durchschnittlich", aber wie gesagt, gerade von einem großen Konzern sollte man eine andere Vorgehensweise erwarten. Vielleicht war’s auch nur ein "Scherz".


Naja, wird halt irgendein Mitarbeiter gewesen sein. Können ja schlecht alle Mitarbeiter überwachen.
Bezweifle jedenfalls stark, dass von höchster Ebene der Befehl kam, "Halo3 zu dissen".
Systematische Meinungsmache ist so ein offensichtlicher Fehleintrag ja nun nicht gerade.

@Halo(3): Ich teile da HanFred's Meinung. Der erste Teil war zwar schon nichts für mich, aber Ego-Shooter mit diesen Features gab es imo vorher nicht (auf Konsole). Auch sind die Spiele nicht schlecht und machen im Coop wirklich Spaß. 
Für mich ist der Stil/das Design aber grausam und der Robocop-Verschnitt spricht mich noch weniger an als der Freeman *g*
Die Story halte ich der Serie noch zugute, die Idee des Halo etc. fand ich immer noch am interessantesten an den Spielen.

Es ist für mich quasi der Inbegriff für ein Ami-Spiel (und das ist kein Kompliment, eher etwas wie Transformers der Film  ), sieht man ja auch an der Verteilung der Verkaufszahlen:
Teil1
Teil2
(selbst wenn man noch einrechnet, dass in den USA auch doppelt so viele Geräte verkauft wurden. Zumal das ja auch an Halo lag ^^)

Und Teil 3 sieht weder besonders schön aus (sondern durch die Sterile Optik/Umgebung wirklich wie ein Halo2), noch scheint sich da groß etwas im Spielablauf geändert zu haben. Ich sehe in den Videos immer noch wie man mit dem Warthog im Kreis fährt und versucht kleine bunte kreischende Aliens abzuknallen *g*


Und bevor jemand fragt: Mit Metroid Prime kann ich noch viel weniger anfangen  
Killzone hatte ich ganz gerne gespielt, das ist aber wie schon erwähnt Geschmackssache. Mir hat der Stil, Waffen, Gegner usw. besser gefallen.
Bei Teil2 hoffe ich auch auf keinen Quantensprung, sondern auf intensive, durch Grafik und Physik gesteigerte Atmo + diesmal bessere Story.


----------



## Iceman (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				HanFred am 04.09.2007 23:45 schrieb:
			
		

> verkaufen tut es sich meinetwegen gut und solche manipulationen finde ich auch armselig.
> aber recht hat der typ trotzdem. Halo 3 sieht scheisse aus, wenn man nach bisherigem bildmaterial urteilen kann und gameplaymässig ist Halo eh scheisse.
> naja, ich verstenhe den erfolg dieser reihe nicht. teil eins war ja noch spassig und halbwegs was neues, vorher gab's keine gescheiten egoshooter auf konsolen. aber danach kam ja nix mehr.
> ich hatte ne xbox mit halo2, ich weiss, wovon ich schreibe.



Scheisse würd ich nicht sagen  Halo 3 sieht ganz ok aus und hat große Umgebungen, kann dadurch natürlich nicht mit "engen" Shootern wie Gears of War grafisch konkurrieren. Aber für einen Möchtegern "System Seller" siehts schon nicht übermässig doll aus.

Und das Gameplay ist halt ziemlich 0815, aber das hat es mit dutzenden PC Shootern gemeinsam. Ich mein im Endeffekt bietet Halo ungefähr das gleiche wie Far Cry, Fahrzeuge, große Umgebungen, 0815 Gameplay. Und Far Cry wurde auf dem PC ja auch hochgejubelt bis zum gehtnichtmehr.

Wirklich verstehen kann ich den Halo Hype auch nicht, imo ists eines der uninteressantesten Spiele im Xbox Lineup.


----------



## HanFred (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.09.2007 01:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Und bevor jemand fragt: Mit Metroid Prime kann ich noch viel weniger anfangen


echt? geht mir genauso. *g*



> Killzone hatte ich ganz gerne gespielt, das ist aber wie schon erwähnt Geschmackssache. Mir hat der Stil, Waffen, Gegner usw. besser gefallen.
> Bei Teil2 hoffe ich auch auf keinen Quantensprung, sondern auf intensive, durch Grafik und Physik gesteigerte Atmo + diesmal bessere Story.


ist mir irgendwie wieder zu nahe an kriegsspiel-dutzendware. ok, auf hohem niveau, aber kriegsspiele sind mir einfach verleidet - vor allem alles, was mit dem zweiten weltkrieg zu tun hat.


----------



## HanFred (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				Iceman am 05.09.2007 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Far Cry wurde auf dem PC ja auch hochgejubelt bis zum gehtnichtmehr.


erstens hat es wesentlich besser ausgesehen als halo und zweitens hatte es für mich eine gewisse attraktivität dadurch, dass man sich selber einen weg suchen konnte - und auch wirklich alternativen hatte.
und der multiplayer hat mir auch viel besser gefallen als der von halo. ich mag zwar i.d.r. MP nicht so sehr, aber far cry habe ich eine ganze weile online gespielt.
halo hab ich ein paar mal im mp versucht und konnte überhaupt nicht verstehen, was andere daran so toll fanden. mikromaps, toll.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				HanFred am 05.09.2007 01:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ist mir irgendwie wieder zu nahe an kriegsspiel-dutzendware. ok, auf hohem niveau, aber kriegsspiele sind mir einfach verleidet - vor allem alles, was mit dem zweiten weltkrieg zu tun hat.



Ok, Killzone ist quasi 2. Weltkrieg in der Zukunft, Nazi-Anleihen gibt es ja genug *g*

Vom Stil her mochte ich die Wummen dort aber mehr als Laserknarren, besonderes die richtig schweren MGs (quasi wie die Minigun aus Aliens + Features wie Raketenwerfer) machten Laune.
Es war auch einer der ersten Egoshooter mit Körpergefühl (eigener Körper sichtbar, Leitern werden wirklich erklommen und die Waffen weggesteckt etc.).
Außerdem konnte man durch die Charakterwahl entscheiden, wie man den jeweiligen Level spielen möchte (Stealth oder Berseker).





			
				Iceman am 05.09.2007 01:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich verstehen kann ich den Halo Hype auch nicht, imo ists eines der uninteressantesten Spiele im Xbox Lineup.


Oh, ganz vergessen, das ist noch das schlimmste von allen 
Gab es mal eine schöne Aufzählung von kotaku.
Eine hässliche 360-Version reicht ja nicht, da müssen z.B. noch Halo-Mountain Dew Getränkedosen her. Das macht das Spiel ziemlich unsympathisch und es kann nicht mal etwas dafür *g*


@MP: Da fand ich sowohl Halo, Killzone aber vor allem FC eher naja ^^
Außer BF und UT (sind aber reine MP-Shooter) hat mich eigentlich erst der Resistance-MP in einem (SP-)Ego-Shooter überzeugt. 
Das ist aber auch noch viel mehr als beim SP davon abgängig, welches Spielgefühlt einem subjektiv zusagt (Geschwindigkeit, Movement, Schussverhalten, Waffen etc.).


----------



## Iceman (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				HanFred am 05.09.2007 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> erstens hat es wesentlich besser ausgesehen als halo und zweitens hatte es für mich eine gewisse attraktivität dadurch, dass man sich selber einen weg suchen konnte - und auch wirklich alternativen hatte.
> und der multiplayer hat mir auch viel besser gefallen als der von halo. ich mag zwar i.d.r. MP nicht so sehr, aber far cry habe ich eine ganze weile online gespielt.
> halo hab ich ein paar mal im mp versucht und konnte überhaupt nicht verstehen, was andere daran so toll fanden. mikromaps, toll.



Nuja, grafisch vergleichen sollte man Far Cry und Halo nicht wirklich, sind ja völlig unterschiedliche Systeme. Die Xbox 1 hat definitiv nicht die Leistung eines PCs welcher Far Cry in vollen Details darstellen kann. 
Und die offenen Level in Halo sind imo schon in den Möglichkeiten vergleichbar mit Far Cry.

MP ist halt sonne Sache, mir persönlich bei beiden Titel ziemlich egal. Ich halte es nur für falsch das Gameplay von Halo als beschissen zu bezeichnen während 99% der PC Shooter genauso flach sind.


----------



## HanFred (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				Iceman am 05.09.2007 01:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Nuja, grafisch vergleichen sollte man Far Cry und Halo nicht wirklich, sind ja völlig unterschiedliche Systeme. Die Xbox 1 hat definitiv nicht die Leistung eines PCs welcher Far Cry in vollen Details darstellen kann.


dann ersetze halt Far Cry durch Far Cry Instincts.
da reizt michd as gameplay zwar auch icht, aber es sieht wesentlich besser aus als Halo und Halo 2.


> Und die offenen Level in Halo sind imo schon in den Möglichkeiten vergleichbar mit Far Cry.


das sehe ich ein wenig anders. kann sein, dass ich etwas verpasst habe, aber mit vorbeischleichen war in Halo nicht viel zu holen.



> MP ist halt sonne Sache, mir persönlich bei beiden Titel ziemlich egal. Ich halte es nur für falsch das Gameplay von Halo als beschissen zu bezeichnen während 99% der PC Shooter genauso flach sind.


du, ich finde auch die meisten spiele (nicht nur shooter, nicht nur PC) nicht wirklich gut. massenware, wohin man blickt.


----------



## HanFred (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.09.2007 01:20 schrieb:
			
		

> @MP: Da fand ich sowohl Halo, Killzone aber vor allem FC eher naja ^^


FC fand ich nur im clan lustig. ausschliesslich.
sonst hat mir bisher eigentlich nur noch Battlefield gefallen. das erste. und Desert Combat für selbiges. BF-Vietnam war dann ein lauwarmer aufguss von 1942 und BF2 hat mir den spass an Battlefield wieder verdorben. 2142 habe ich dann nicht einmal mehr ausprobiert.


----------



## Iceman (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.09.2007 01:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, ganz vergessen, das ist noch das schlimmste von allen
> Gab es mal eine schöne Aufzählung von kotaku.
> Eine hässliche 360-Version reicht ja nicht, da müssen z.B. noch Halo-Mountain Dew Getränkedosen her. Das macht das Spiel ziemlich unsympathisch und es kann nicht mal etwas dafür *g*



Na jo, ist zu erwarten, dass sich das bei größeren Titel immer mehr steigern wird. Merchandising ist im Filmbuisness eine riesige Einnahmequelle und so manche PC Spiele erreichen ja mittlerweile die Produktionskosten von Filmen. Dazu bin ich manchem Merchandise garnichtmal abgeneigt, grade Soundtracks oder Figuren, was man halt so manchmal in CEs findet, bei manchen Spielen würd ich das schon gern im Nachhinein kaufen, falls es keine CE gab oder man keine mehr bekommen hat.
Und die extremen und lächerlichen Dinge brauch man ja nicht kaufen


----------



## Iceman (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				HanFred am 05.09.2007 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> dann ersetze halt Far Cry durch Far Cry Instincts.
> da reizt michd as gameplay zwar auch icht, aber es sieht wesentlich besser aus als Halo und Halo 2.



Sorry, Far Cry Instincts kenn ich net, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber Halo 1 und 2 sind definitiv keine übermässig schönen Spiele, da stimme ich dir zu. Ich kann aber auch mit dem Stil der Spiele nicht allzu viel anfangen.



			
				HanFred am 05.09.2007 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> das sehe ich ein wenig anders. kann sein, dass ich etwas verpasst habe, aber mit vorbeischleichen war in Halo nicht viel zu holen.



Ok, auf Schleichen war Halo wirklich nicht ausgelegt.



			
				HanFred am 05.09.2007 01:26 schrieb:
			
		

> du, ich finde auch die meisten spiele (nicht nur shooter, nicht nur PC) nicht wirklich gut. massenware, wohin man blickt.



Na jo, dass ist aber seit Ewigkeiten so. Und Spaß machen tun viele der Spiele trotz allem. Und solange es immer wieder Perlen wie Bioshock gibt werde ich das Hobby wohl auch nicht aufgeben *g*


----------



## HanFred (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				Iceman am 05.09.2007 01:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, auf Schleichen war Halo wirklich nicht ausgelegt.


far cry war da halt klar taktsicher. man konnte alle gegner umlegen, nicht nur mit dauergeballer, konnte sie aber auch links liegen lassen. je nachdem.



> Na jo, dass ist aber seit Ewigkeiten so. Und Spaß machen tun viele der Spiele trotz allem. Und solange es immer wieder Perlen wie Bioshock gibt werde ich das Hobby wohl auch nicht aufgeben *g*


ja, solche perlen gibt es leider nur alle paar jahr einmal. war auch ein hype, aber da konnte ich ihn voll und  ganz nachvollziehen.
als PC spieler wird man mal wieder bestraft, aber das ist ein anderes thema (kopierschutz). schade, dass ich es nicht geschafft habe, das game zu boykottieren. es war einfach zu genial. mit einer 360 hätte es wieder anders ausgesehen, aber sowas spiele ich schon immer noch lieber auf dem PC.


----------



## TheGameMC (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				HanFred am 05.09.2007 01:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 05.09.2007 01:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


warum anders ausgesehen?
und zu halo: sagen wir es so: so schlecht kann ein spiel nicht sein wenn über 1 mio leute drauf warten. ich kenn einen der hat halo mindestens schon drei mal durchgespielt und findet es genial. das szenario bleibt wie immer geschmackssache. ich find weltkrieg auch langsam echt öde, oder auch obwohl ich es von der taktik her liebe, das ewige terroristen gegen polizisten von css (oder auch von rainbow six: raven shield) stumpfsinnig. gut manche spiele dieser art sind sicher trotzdem gut und rainbow six: vegas hab ich leider nie gespielt.


----------



## HanFred (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				TheGameMC am 05.09.2007 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> warum anders ausgesehen?


keine kopierschutzprobleme?
die _situation_ hätte anders ausgesehen.



> und zu halo: sagen wir es so: so schlecht kann ein spiel nicht sein wenn über 1 mio leute drauf warten. ich kenn einen der hat halo mindestens schon drei mal durchgespielt und findet es genial. das szenario bleibt wie immer geschmackssache. ich find weltkrieg auch langsam echt öde, oder auch obwohl ich es von der taktik her liebe, das ewige terroristen gegen polizisten von css (oder auch von rainbow six: raven shield) stumpfsinnig. gut manche spiele dieser art sind sicher trotzdem gut und rainbow six: vegas hab ich leider nie gespielt.


gefällt mir alles nicht, as du da aufzählst. inklusive Halo. *g*


----------



## Rabowke (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*

Halo 3 hat eine für mich interessante Geschichte die auch irgendwie cool präsentiert & inzeniert wird. Devil May Cry hat auch keiner wg. dem Gameplay gespielt, sondern nur wg. den coolen Zwischensequenzen.


----------



## McDrake (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				TheGameMC am 05.09.2007 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> und zu halo: sagen wir es so: so schlecht kann ein spiel nicht sein wenn über 1 mio leute drauf warten. ich kenn einen der hat halo mindestens schon drei mal durchgespielt und findet es genial. das szenario bleibt wie immer geschmackssache. ich find weltkrieg auch langsam echt öde, oder auch obwohl ich es von der taktik her liebe, das ewige terroristen gegen polizisten von css (oder auch von rainbow six: raven shield) stumpfsinnig. gut manche spiele dieser art sind sicher trotzdem gut und rainbow six: vegas hab ich leider nie gespielt.


Also Crazy Frog war auch Nummer ein in den Musikcharts.
Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass es ein toller Song war. 
Das Setting von HALO fand ich persönlich aber genial, auch wenn ichs leider nie ganz durchgespielt hatte. Ich mag gute Sci-Fi, genauso wie gute Taktik-Shooter.
Aber für DEN Hype, der um Halo3 gemacht wird, sieht mir das ganze einfach zu altbacken aus. Keine Frage, das wird wieder ein Megaseller und evtl gönn ich mich auch die Super-Jojo-Edition zulegen. Weil ich solche Dinge einfach sammle


----------



## HanFred (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				Rabowke am 05.09.2007 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Devil May Cry hat auch keiner wg. dem Gameplay gespielt, sondern nur wg. den coolen Zwischensequenzen.


leider kenn ich nur den neuesten teil und den fand ich gar nicht cool... im gegenteil. man versucht, extrem cool rüberzukommen. ich musste nicht mal lachen, nur die augen verdrehen.
habe mir aber sagen lassen, dieser teil sei nicht unbedingt repräsentativ für die reihe.


----------



## Rabowke (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				HanFred am 05.09.2007 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 05.09.2007 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar ist die Devil May Cry Serie total überdreht. ICH find die Sequenzen aber extrem gut inzeniert und dargestellt. Vorallem die spielbare Version auf der GC war göttlich. Ich kam aus dem Grinsen nicht mehr heraus, als son übergroßer fetter Feuer-Dämon am Helden vorbei läuft und sich dann erst umdreht, nachdem der Held das Feuer gelöscht hat ... natürlich mit seinem Schwert und einer coolen Drehung.  

Man muss halt einfach inzenierte Zwischensequenzen mögen, z.B. find ich auch die MGS Sequenzen der absolute Oberhammer ... das Spiel selber find ich blöd.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				HanFred am 05.09.2007 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> TheGameMC am 05.09.2007 11:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich war gegenüber halo kritisch eingestellt ..das zwei hatte eine unvöllständige story ..und die maps des multiplayer waren der supergau !!!! 10 maps davon 2-3 alte aus dem ersten  halo und einige die einfach nru unspielbar waren und keinen spielspass aufkommen liessen. dann ein überteuertes mappack mit ebenfalls teils portierten karten!!!

ABER: halo hat eine gute grundathmosphäre, es lässt sich sehr gut steuern für eine konsolenversion(deshalb fand ich pc versionen immer überflüssig!)
und trotz dme kartendebakel der multiplayer macht echt spass. im gegensatz zu ut oder andern multiplayer shootern ist halo taktischer mit jeder megneg action..irgendwie fand man bei bungie da eine balance. 
wennmann mal angefangen hat halo zu zocken merktman diese vorzüge. deshla kauf ich mir halo 3, weils trotz allem spass macht .......

bioshock hab ich noch nicht durch bin noch ziemlich am anfang ..wirklich ein wahnsinn ..bisher hats mich mitgerissen wie kein anderes spiel in letzter zeit ......


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*

Man muss halt einfach inzenierte Zwischensequenzen mögen, z.B. find ich auch die MGS Sequenzen der absolute Oberhammer ... das Spiel selber find ich blöd. [/quote]

ich find MGS nicht blöd du bist selber blöd


----------



## eX2tremiousU (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				HanFred am 05.09.2007 01:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 05.09.2007 01:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pack! Nichtswisser! Kommunisten!   

Vom Gameplay fand ich Halo nicht so schlecht, nur das Design hat mich nicht angesprochen. Ich fand das Gegnerdesign lächerlich und der Masterchief war für mich eine Figur mit null Identifikationswert. Für mich entscheidende Faktoren, damit ein Spiel Atmosphäre schaffen kann. Dafür war die Idee mit der Ringwelt ganz nett, bzw. der Mix aus normaler Action, Action im Team und Action mit Fahrzeugen hat mir gut gefallen. Nur reicht mir das eben nicht aus, um ein Spiel dann wirklich gigantisch zu finden. Strategisch fand ich da nix. War nett in Szene gesetzte Sci-Fi-Action mit Dauerfeuercharakter gegen skurrile Gegner, die teils richtig niedlich waren.

Metroid Prime war für mich vom Gameplay immer im Shooter-Sektor überragend, auch wenn ich mir einiges bei Teil 1 + 2  im Kopf ausmalen musste (ähnlich wie bei HL2), da die Story eigentlich eher viel zum Interpretieren anregte. Aber Teil 3 soll da anders werden. Naja, hat jetzt auch schon die Box-Version von Bioshock bei den Verkaufszahlen locker eingeholt. Prime spielte sich wirklich immer sehr "konsolig", was jetzt nicht für die Steuerung galt, sondern für die großen und teils verwirrenden Karten und die Features, die man sonst nur aus den NES / GameBoy / SNES Titeln kannte. Morphball, Waffensettings, Figur, Story....alles hebt sich recht stark von den üblichen Standards im Genre ab. Deshalb ist Teil 2 auch nicht angekommen. Eine zu kleine Hardwarebasis, zu gute Wertungen, zu oft ist das Wort "komplex" in Verbindung mit dem Spielablauf gefallen. Dem Spiel erging es ähnlich wie System Shock 2...

Far Cry? Ja Far Cry war freilich taktisch. Jedenfalls bis die Mutanten kamen. Einen richtigen Stil hat das Game aber imho auch nicht. Nur war die Action anspruchsvoller als bei 99% der Konkurrenzspiele.

Halo 3? Mir egal. Habe atm keine Box. Kollege mit Box will das Spiel nicht kaufen, da bleibt mir nur Prime 3. Außerdem ist Samus schärfer als der Masterchief.   
Obwohl der Masterchief ja auch Brüste haben soll...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				Rabowke am 05.09.2007 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Halo 3 hat eine für mich interessante Geschichte die auch irgendwie cool präsentiert & inzeniert wird. Devil May Cry hat auch keiner wg. dem Gameplay gespielt, sondern nur wg. den coolen Zwischensequenzen.



Also ich nicht 
Fand gerade das Gameplay und die Moves toll.
Hab aber auch nur DMC1 durchgespielt ^^


deinen Kommentar zu MGS quote ich erst gar nicht!!!!einself 




			
				eX2tremiousU am 05.09.2007 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 05.09.2007 01:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sagt es mir ja auch nicht zu, weil es eher ne Art Ego-Adventure mit Halo-artigem Stil ist *g*
Immer wenn ich MP-Gameplay sehe, erinnert mich das ganze an HL-Portal (nur ohne Portale versteht sich, meine das Spielgefühl).


----------



## Rabowke (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.09.2007 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich nicht
> Fand gerade das Gameplay und die Moves toll.
> Hab aber auch nur DMC1 durchgespielt ^^
> 
> ...


Du bist eh anders.  
Wir reden ja hier ausschließlich über den persönlichen Geschmackl ... Gottseidank.


----------



## bumi (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*

Ich persönlich kenne Halo 1+2 auch vor allem von meinem Kumpel welcher eine Xbox besitzt. Stundenlang sassen wir davor und haben uns im coop-Modus durch die Ringwelt gekämpft, selbiges bei Teil 2.
Ich hab dann mal den Fehler gemacht mir Teil 1 als PC-Version (Budgetpreis) zu holen - schlimmer schlimmer fehler. ich hab selten eine so mies umgesetzte Version gespielt, die selbst auf meinem (für Halo sicherlich High-End)PC noch ruckelte. Auch war es eher falsch zu versuchen sich mit der Story zu befassen, da diese im ersten Teil recht aufgesetzt und lächrlich wirkt, nichtmal mit B-Movie-Qualität. Somit blieb bloss der Reiz der grossen Spielwelt, jedoch habe ich das Spiel nach ein paar wenigen Stunden bereits wieder deinstalliert.

Mir persönlich macht Halo also nur auf der Konsole im Coop Spass - sonst kann ich das Spiel getrost in die Tonne treten...
Dass sich mein Kumpel Halo 3 kaufen wird, halte ich für sehr wahrscheinlich. Ich werde dann auch sicherlich wieder mit ihm zocken.. Aber drauf bangen dass es endlich soweit ist? Nee, nicht wirklich..


----------



## eX2tremiousU (5. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.09.2007 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sagt es mir ja auch nicht zu, weil es eher ne Art Ego-Adventure mit Halo-artigem Stil ist *g*
> Immer wenn ich MP-Gameplay sehe, erinnert mich das ganze an HL-Portal (nur ohne Portale versteht sich, meine das Spielgefühl).


Ja, der Ego-Adventure-Stil ist klar Geschmackssache, ich fand es jedoch gut gemacht, da so die Action doch recht stark aufgelockert wurde, und das Spiel nicht so "hohl" wie z.B. Halo oder Quake 4 wirkte. Die kleinen Rätsel waren ebenfalls nett. Den Stil vom Spiel empfand ich persönlich (Gott sei Dank) nicht so wie bei Halo. Das in Prime generierte Universum wirkte irgendwie "authentisch" und nicht so extrem dämlich aufgesetzt wie in Halo. Ich hatte bei den beiden 3D-Teilen tatsächlich das Gefühl, dass ich ein Kopfgeldjäger bin, der für die Föderation die Drecksarbeit erledigen muss, und dass die ganzen Metroids wirklich eine latente Gefahrenquelle repräsentieren. Bei Halo hingegen...mh...ich? Soldat? Marine? Gegner? Universum? Ich peil nix! Warum? Weshalb? Krieeeeeg? 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. September 2007)

*AW: Heftig: Sony ändert Wikipedia-Eintrag von Halo 3*

*Halo 3: Raubkopie gezockt - 8.000 Jahre gesperrt*
"Sie können bis 31.12.9999 nicht mehr in Xbox Live einloggen" - so geht es Spielern, die eine illegale Kopie von Halo 3 zockten und erwischt wurden.

Während des laufenden Tests von Halo 3 (Epsilon), an dem Mitarbeiter von Bungie und Microsoft teilnehmen, wollten auch ein paar ganz normale Spieler mitmischen. Mit einem Trick verschafften sie sich Zugang zur Vorabversion, vergaßen aber offensichtlich, dass ihre Gamertags für jeden klar und deutlich ersichtlich sind.
Am nächsten Tag waren ihre Accounts gesperrt, und zwar für die nächsten 8.000 Jahre. Als sie sich ausgerechnet im offiziellen Xbox-Forum beschwerten, war die Blamage noch größer als sie ohnehin schon war.

Quelle


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. September 2007)

*Der Master Chief als Wachsfigur*



> Das vor kurzem im Internet kursierende Gerücht, dass der Master Chief aus Halo eine Wachsfigur bei Madame Tussauds werden wird, hat sich nun bestätigt. Gestern wurde die über 2,5m hohe Figur in der Las Vegas Niederlassung [...] enthüllt



http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=8109




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. September 2007)

*AW: Der Master Chief als Wachsfigur*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.09.2007 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Das vor kurzem im Internet kursierende Gerücht, dass der Master Chief aus Halo eine Wachsfigur bei Madame Tussauds werden wird, hat sich nun bestätigt. Gestern wurde die über 2,5m hohe Figur in der Las Vegas Niederlassung [...] enthüllt



Wollte bereits das Gerücht posten, aber eigentlich wollte ich nur darüber meckern, wieso ausgerechnet von allen Videospielfiguren der Master Chief gewählt wurde (ok, ein Mario gammelt auch in irgendeiner Ecke herum). 

Immerhin hatten sie dann nicht so viel Arbeit mit der Mimik :>


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. September 2007)

*Halo 3*

This is Living


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. September 2007)

*Wii-Zapper kommt mit Link's Crossbow Training*

News von N-Zone:


> [...] Heute ist dieses Set von Nintendo offiziell bestätigt worden. Demnach kommt das Bundle am 19. November für unverbindliche 19,99 US-Dollar auf den nordamerikanischen Markt. Ob der Wii-Zapper auch in Europa zusammen mit "Link's Crossbow Training" erscheint, ist ungewiss. [...]


Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. September 2007)

*Star Wars: The Force Unleashed fast fertig*



> Before signing off, I want to thank you all for coming back to the site and checking up on our progress. As I continue on through the fall and winter, and STAR WARS: The Force Unleashed nears completion, we’ll be delivering more frequent updates, as well as working in a few special-guest appearances from the team.


http://www.lucasarts.com/games/theforceunleashed/#/diary/

Bin doch ein wenig sprachlos. Der Titel soll schon fast fertig sein und außer einigen Techvideos hat man noch gar nichts gesehen. :-o


----------



## Rabowke (11. September 2007)

*AW: Star Wars: The Force Unleashed fast fertig*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.09.2007 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> > Before signing off, I want to thank you all for coming back to the site and checking up on our progress. As I continue on through the fall and winter, and STAR WARS: The Force Unleashed nears completion, we’ll be delivering more frequent updates, as well as working in a few special-guest appearances from the team.
> 
> 
> http://www.lucasarts.com/games/theforceunleashed/#/diary/
> ...


Warst du dieses Jahr auf der Games-Convention? Dort gab es eine fast 30minütige Präsentation von SW:TFU und Fracture von LA.

Leider hätten wir ~1,5h warten müssen, weil sie immer nur verdammt wenig Leute in die Kinos gelassen haben. Dort gab es afaik aber Spielszenen und Co zu sehen. Allerdings find ich keine Mitschnitte im Internet, kA warum.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. September 2007)

*AW: Star Wars: The Force Unleashed fast fertig*



			
				Rabowke am 11.09.2007 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Warst du dieses Jahr auf der Games-Convention? [...]


Nö. Ich meinte aber primär die sehr geringe bis nicht vorhandene Anzahl an News, Screens und CO. Jedes Spiel, welches auch nur 70% im Durchschnitt bekommen soll, wird doch inzwischen regelrecht "zerpflückt" im Netz.
Ist ja nicht schlecht, wenn man vor dem Release noch nicht jede Textur, Gegner und die gesamte Handlung kennt. Nur ist es schon ein wenig verwunderlich, wieso es bei einem Star Wars Spielchen SO ruhig ist.


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2007)

*Glückliche Berliner*



> Ihr wohnt in Berlin, wollt gerne eine Xbox 360 und habt am besten noch heute Nacht ein wenig Zeit? Dann solltet Ihr vielleicht um 0:00 Uhr zum neuen Media Markt am Alexanderplatz pilgern, dem nach eigenen Aussagen "größten Media Markt der Welt".
> Werbung
> 
> *Dort könnt Ihr Euch nämlich eine Xbox 360 in der Premium-Variante mit zwei Controllern und vier Spielen zum Preis von gerade mal 249 Euro sichern. *Folgende Titel liegen im Paket: Project Gotham Racing 3, Kameo, Colin McRae: DIRT sowie FIFA Fussball-Weltmeisterschaft Deutschland 2006. Als kleinen Bonus gibts außerdem noch drei Monate Xbox Live dazu.(...)



_eurogamer_

da würde ich glatt schwach werden.
dummerweise wohn ich so um die ~ 800km von berlin entfernt.


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2007)

*18 Mios (!) PS3 ausgeliefert*



> Sony hat von der PlayStation3 mittlerweile 18 Mio. Einheiten weltweit ausgeliefert. Das gab Sony laut Phileweb auf einer Konferenz im Hyatt Regency Hotel in den USA bekannt.
> 
> Am 31.03.07 lag die weltweite Auslieferungsmenge nach Angaben von Sony noch bei 13,2 Mio. Einheiten.



_gamefront_

alle bekannten schätzungen gehen von gerade mal 5- 6 millionen verkauften einheiten aus.
mir ist der unterschied zwischen "ausgeliefert" und "verkauft" durchaus bekannt, aber wie kann eine solch enorme diskrepanz zustande kommen?   

2/3 aller bislang produzierten ps3s würde auf halde liegen, wenn sonys zahlen und die schätzungen stimmen würden. 
was die schätzungen angeht, so sind die zahlen zumindest was japan und die usa angeht, bekanntlich sehr genau.

ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. September 2007)

*Vermischte News*



> Eindrücke zu Virtua Fighter 5
> 
> 11.09.07 - Gamespy hat das Prügelspiel Virtua Fighter 5 Click Picture von Sega angespielt und neue Eindrücke veröffentlicht.
> 
> ...






> Lost Odyssey JAP, USA und PAL Termin
> 
> 12.09.07 - Microsoft gibt bekannt, dass das Rollenspiel Lost Odyssey von Mistwalker am 06.12.07 in Japan auf den Markt kommt.
> 
> Im Januar 2008 soll die Auslieferung in Asien stattfinden, im Februar 2008 in den USA und Europa.






> Infinite Undiscovery: Zusammenarbeit von Square Enix und Microsoft
> 
> 12.09.07 - Microsoft gibt bekannt, dass man für das Action RPG Infinite Undiscovery - wurde im letzten Jahr angekündigt - mit Square Enix zusammenarbeiten wird.
> 
> ...






> Microsoft veranstaltet 'TGS Bring It Home'
> 
> 12.09.07 - Microsoft gibt bekannt, dass man anlässlich der Tokyo Game Show für alle Xbox 360-Besitzer 'TGS Bring It Home' veranstalten wird.
> 
> Microsoft will damit Neuankündigungen, Highlights der Messe, Interviews, Spielevideos, Pressekonferenzen, uvm. auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz ab dem 13.09.07 anbieten.






> Ninja Gaiden 2 offiziell angekündigt / Video Download
> 
> 12.09.07 - Tecmo gibt bekannt, dass Team Ninja an dem Actionspiel Ninja Gaiden 2 arbeitet. Den Vertrieb übernimmt in Japan Microsoft, die Auslieferung ist exklusiv für Xbox 360 weltweit für 2008 vorgesehen.
> 
> ...






> Ratchet & Clank-Demo am 04.10.07 im PSN
> 
> 12.09.07 - Sony hat gegenüber PS3IGN bestätigt, dass ein Demo zu Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction Click Picture am 04.10.07 im europäischen PlayStation Network veröffentlicht wird.






> Eternal Sonata JAP Termin
> 
> 12.09.07 - Bandai Namco gibt in der Famitsu bekannt, dass das Xbox 360-Rollenspiel Eternal Sonata Click Picture (jap. 'Trusty Bell: Chopin no Yume') 2008 auch für die PS3 in Japan veröffentlicht wird.



Alle von Gamefront.de


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. September 2007)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.09.2007 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ]Eternal Sonata JAP Termin
> 
> 12.09.07 - Bandai Namco gibt in der Famitsu bekannt, dass das Xbox 360-Rollenspiel Eternal Sonata Click Picture (jap. 'Trusty Bell: Chopin no Yume') 2008 auch für die PS3 in Japan veröffentlicht wird.



Andere Quellen geben sogar schon Frühjahr 2008 an.
Hatte der ESRB-Eintrag damals also doch recht ^^

Es kam übrigens gestern auf, da auf der US-Seite von Namco auf einmal eine PS3-Version gelistet wurden (inzwischen trotz der Ankündigung wieder entfernt, eventuell soll das im Westen nicht an die große Glocke gehangen werden?).

Auch entfernt wurde übrigens eine Wii- und (jetzt doch?) PS3-Version vom nächsten Beautiful Katamari.

Zudem hat Atari (als Namco-Publisher für Europa) gestern die PS3-Version von Ace Combat 6 (nach Ridge Racer Tradition dann Nr 7?  ) bestätigt, aber das war ja bekannt.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2007)

*Vermischte News*

FASA Studios schließen die Tore

Ob damit der Weg frei wird für ein echtes Shadowrun RPG? :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. September 2007)

*AW: Vermischte News*

Damit ist nun wohl "offiziell", dass Shadowrun ein Flop ist.


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2007)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				Rabowke am 13.09.2007 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob damit der Weg frei wird für ein echtes Shadowrun RPG? :-o



fasa ist damit ja quasi komplett tot, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. 
die `pen and paper` fabrikation exisitiert ja schon seit jahren nicht mehr und auch der interaktive ableger dürfte hiermit geschichte sein.

da die shadowun rechte vermutlich allesamt bei microsoft liegen, halte ich weitere titel aus dem shadowrun- universum, in absehbarer zeit, für beinahe ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2007)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				Bonkic am 13.09.2007 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> da die shadowun rechte vermutlich allesamt bei microsoft liegen, halte ich weitere titel aus dem shadowrun- universum, in absehbarer zeit, für beinahe ausgeschlossen.


Die Frage ist doch, ob die Rechte nun verkauft werden oder ggf. an andere, Microsoft-Getreue Entwicklungsstudios verteilt wird.

Vllt. will ja Bethesda die Lizenz, sie werkeln doch grad an Fallout 3 ... "das passt doch!".


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2007)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				Rabowke am 13.09.2007 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist doch, ob die Rechte nun verkauft werden oder ggf. an andere, Microsoft-Getreue Entwicklungsstudios verteilt wird.



wenn sich in meinem portfolio eine firma mit namen "fasa" befindet und ich gleichzeitig den plan hätte ein "shadowrun"- spiel zu machen, dann würde ich doch den teufel tun und dieses studio auflösen, oder?


----------



## JohnCarpenter (13. September 2007)

*AW: Vermischte News*

Weiss zufällig jemand, ob bei der UK-Version von Heavenly Sword auch die deutschsprachige Audio mit drauf ist? 51,49€ sind doch attraktiver als so um die 70€.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. September 2007)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 13.09.2007 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss zufällig jemand, ob bei der UK-Version von Heavenly Sword auch die deutschsprachige Audio mit drauf ist? 51,49€ sind doch attraktiver als so um die 70€.


Es befinden sich alle 11 Sprachen auf der Disk.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (13. September 2007)

*AW: Vermischte News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.09.2007 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> JohnCarpenter am 13.09.2007 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THX. Hab mal bei Play.com geordert.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. September 2007)

*Kleinkram*

Nintendo DS:

Am 12. Oktober veröffentlicht Nintendo den DS.lite auch als Silver-Variante. Die Ausstattung bleibt identisch. Der Preis von etwa 150 Euro auch. 

- Ich habe noch das UdSSR-Model von 2005. Die neue Farbvariante des DS.l wäre zumindest für mich ein kleiner Anreiz, endlich mal das optisch ansprechendere Model zu kaufen. 

Sony PSP:

Sony hat nun auch auf herkömmlichen Wege die PSP Firmware 3.70 veröffentlicht. Endlich kann man gleichzeitig Bilder betrachten und Musik hören, sonst hat man ein Feature eingebunden, das man bisher nur aus der Homebrew-Szene kannte: Themes. Themes verändern Symbole, Farben und Hintergrundbilder der Benutzeroberfläche. Bisher gibt es leider kein (legales, mit der offiziellen Firmware funktionierendes) Programm, mit dem man sich selbst Themes erstellen kann.

Für die PSPs&l wird Sony am 17. September endlich die beiden Kabellösungen in den Handel bringen, mit denen man die PSPs&l an den heimischen Fernseher anschließen kann. Das Komponenten- AV-Kabel wird 26 Euro kosten, während die normale AV-Variante schon für 21 Euro zu haben ist.

Nintendo Wii:

Passend zum Launch des Wii-Zappers im November, hat EA „Medal of Honor Heroes 2“ spezifisch an das Gerät angepasst. Das Spiel wird demnach über 2 Spielvarianten verfügen. Der normale Spielmodus wird klassisch gesteuert, und erlaubt das freie Bewegen innerhalb der Karten. Der Arcade-Modus gleicht dem aus Umbrella Chronicles, und wird gezielt den Zapper unterstützten. Das freie Bewegen ist hier nicht möglich. Heroes 2 wird im November für PSP und Wii erscheinen, wobei EA für die Wii-Version versprochen hat, optisch deutlich mehr aus der Engine rauszuholen. Die Wii-Version wird ebenfalls über einen Mehrspielermodus für 32 Spieler verfügen. 

Emergent gab nun bekannt, dass die Gamebryo-Engine (Oblivion, Fallout 3) entsprechend angepasst für die Wii zur Verfügung steht. Spiele mit der Grundlage wurden aber bisher noch nicht angekündigt. 

Quellen: planetds / playstationportable / nintendowiix

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. September 2007)

*AW: Kleinkram*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.09.2007 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Passend zum Launch des Wii-Zappers im November, hat EA „Medal of Honor Heroes 2“ spezifisch an das Gerät angepasst. Das Spiel wird demnach über 2 Spielvarianten verfügen. Der normale Spielmodus wird klassisch gesteuert, und erlaubt das freie Bewegen innerhalb der Karten. Der Arcade-Modus gleicht dem aus Umbrella Chronicles, und wird gezielt den Zapper unterstützten. Das freie Bewegen ist hier nicht möglich.


Die Idee finde ich klasse, wenn sie nicht lieblos umgesetzt wird.. Warum nicht, die ganzen Spieldaten sind ja schon vorhanden und so hat man doch sehr wohl recht unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten den Titel zu spielen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. September 2007)

*Hardwarezahlen August 2007*

*Hardwarezahlen USA August 2007*

```
akt. Monat	letzter Monat
Wii		403.600		425.000
Nintendo DS	383.300		405.000
Xbox 360	276.700		170.000
PlayStation 2	202.000		220.000
PSP		151.200		214.000
PlayStation 3	130.600		159.000
GBA		69.500		87.000
```


*Softwarezahlen USA August 2007*

```
01. MADDEN NFL 08		Xbox 360	896.600
02. MADDEN NFL 08		PS2		643.600
03. BIOSHOCK			Xbox 360	490.900
04. MADDEN NFL 08		PS3		336.200
05. WII PLAY W/ REMOTE		Wii	256.800
06. METROID PRIME 3: CORRUPTION	Wii	218.100
07. MARIO STRIKERS: CHARGED	Wii	147.400
08. GUITAR HERO 2 W/GUITAR	PS2	145.400
09. MARIO PARTY 8		Wii	138.300
10. GUITAR HERO […]THE 80S	PS2	127.100
11. MADDEN NFL 08		Xbox
12. MADDEN NFL 08		Wii
13. BRAIN AGE 2			NDS
14. TWO WORLDS			Xbox 360
15. POKEMON DIAMOND VERSION	NDS
16. HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL		NDS
17. GUITAR HERO 2 W/ GUITAR	Xbox 360
18. MADDEN NFL 08		PSP
19. POKEMON PEARL VERSION 	NDS
20. TIGER WOODS PGA TOUR 08	Xbox 360
```

Sonstige Verkaufszahlen:
Warhawk w/headset (PS3): 58.000
Blue Dragon (Xbox 360): 53.600
Lair (PS3): 46.500


*Hardwarezahlen Japan August 2007*

```
akt. Woche	letzte Woche
DSLight		77.488		94.339
Wii		29.088		39.371
PSP		15.564		22.196
PlayStation 2	13.360		14.280
PlayStation 3	13.248		18.068
Xbox 360	1.286		1.635
Gameboy Micro	428		263
GBA SP		122		195
GameCube	82		73
GBA		0		16
Nintendo DS	0		0
```

Consolewars.de / xbox-archive.de


Also wirklich in Fahr kommt die PS 3 in den USA nicht, obwohl der Preis gesenkt wurde, es inzwischen bis zu 8 Br-Filme dazu gibt. Wurde schon ein wenig. Und in Japan brechen die Zahlen wohl generell in den letzten Wochen ganz „gerne“ ein. Sparen da alle auf das Weihnachtsgeschäft?

Edit: Habe mal bei den US-Zahlen die Zahlen vom letzten Monat eingefügt.


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen August 2007*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.09.2007 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Lair (PS3): 46.500



knapp 50.000 verkaufte exemplare (release war der 14.8.), der ehemalige vorzeigetitel scheint ein übler flop zu werden. 
da hat factor 5 wohl aufs falsche pferd -sprich ps3- gesetzt.


das scheint man dort aber schon realisiert zu habe, wenn man sich anschaut, wie julian eggebrecht gerade heute von _eurogamers_ zitiert wird:



> "Ich würde ein weiteres Rogue Squadron in der klassischen Trilogie machen.(...)
> Eggebrecht würde aber nicht einfach nur die alte Spielmechanik in neuer Grafik umsetzen. *"Man kann es nicht einfach nur neu in HD verpacken. Das eher graue Star Wars-Universum wurde bereits in der letzten Konsolengeneration gut repräsentiert, weswegen HD jetzt nicht der große Sprung nach vorne wäre. *Stattdessen käme es viel mehr aufs Gameplay an. *Mich persönlich würde in Sachen Star Wars derzeit viel eher ein Lichtschwert mit Bewegungssensoren interessieren*. Das wäre dann allerdings nicht Rogue Squadron."


----------



## HanFred (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen August 2007*



			
				Bonkic am 14.09.2007 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> knapp 50.000 verkaufte exemplare (release war der 14.8.), der ehemalige vorzeigetitel scheint ein übler flop zu werden.
> da hat factor 5 wohl aufs falsche pferd -sprich ps3- gesetzt.


ich glaube eher, dass es am spiel liegt.
die ersten gameplayvideos haben mich schon damals befürchten lassen, was dann die reviews 1:1 bestätigt haben.
nur weil drachen darin vorkommen, gefällt mir das dauergeballere noch lange nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen August 2007*



			
				HanFred am 14.09.2007 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube eher, dass es am spiel liegt.
> die ersten gameplayvideos haben mich schon damals befürchten lassen, was dann die reviews 1:1 bestätigt haben.
> nur weil drachen darin vorkommen, gefällt mir das dauergeballere noch lange nicht.



klar, lair scheint (hab keine ps3) im allgemeinen nicht das gelbe vom ei geworden zu sein.
typisches factor 5 spiel eben; grafikprotzerei (aber selbst da scheint f5 geschwächelt zu haben) - vom gameplay her eher "dünn"


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen August 2007*



			
				HanFred am 14.09.2007 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 14.09.2007 10:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei anders gefragt: Hatte die PS3 überhaupt schon einen Top-Seller? Resistance ist doch auch schnell untergegangen, MotorStorm hielt sich auch nicht lange in den Charts bzw. die Verkäufe waren dort auch eher durchschnittlich. Der Konsole fehlt einfach ein Systemseller, auch wenn es nur ein kleiner ist. Die PS3 ist aktuell noch profilloser, als es die XB360 zum Launch war - nur kamen dann für die Box schneller gute Games (Dead Rising, Gears of War, Oblivion...). Sogar Wii hatte / hat mit Wii Play, Wii Sports, Prim3 und Zelda (in den USA) echte Systemseller im Angebot...

Sony pennt einfach. Die groß angekündigten Sony-Marken kommen einfach zu spät, oder sind schlicht auch Multiplattform (GTA, Resident Evil).

Regards, eX!


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen August 2007*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.09.2007 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 14.09.2007 10:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lair scheint tatsächlich ein flop zu werden. aber an der konsole liegt das bestimmt nicht. wenn man sich nämlich die durchschnittsbewertungen anschaut muss man sagen das fac 5 wohl tief in die scheisse gegriffen hat ! trotzdem ich gebe der ps3 schon noch chancen etwas zu reissen. mal abwarten was die zukunft bringt.
trotzdem finde ich auch die box hatte startschwierigkeiten in sachen system seller. aber sony wartet zu lange und darum wird man viele kunden verlieren. dazu ist das system das teuerste und das schreckt immer noch kunden ab. 

aber ich würd mri trotzdem auch keinen wii kaufen. mih hauen die spiele generell überhauptnicht vom hocker. ev. prime 3 könnte was werden , zumindest die bewertungen waren sehr gut. 

ich gluab sony muss seine strategie überdenken und vorallem auch seine preispolitik anpassen.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen August 2007*



			
				Bonkic am 14.09.2007 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 14.09.2007 10:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gameplay dünn scheint mir noch zu untertrieben!!!! wenn ich mir das gamespot review durchlese muss das gameplay der horror sein. steuerung kacke,  spielabläufe kacke, spielmechanik kacke und atmosphäre auch kacke. einzig die optik wurde als gut bezeichnet ich weiss ja nicht das hört sich echt nach ner gurke !!! darum hab ich nach all dem shooter geprotze in letzter zeit , ein fifa und ein skate vorbestellt für meine box ..ewiges ballern muss ja nicht sein


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. September 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen August 2007*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 14.09.2007 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte die PS3 überhaupt schon einen Top-Seller? Resistance ist doch auch schnell untergegangen, MotorStorm hielt sich auch nicht lange in den Charts bzw. die Verkäufe waren dort auch eher durchschnittlich.



MotorStorm und Resistance haben mit der Großteil der PS3-Besitzer.
Zahlen kenne ich aus der Erinnerung nur von Resistance und das waren damals 2 Millionen.

Edit: Wahhh, eX hat sich die Nr. 3000 geschnappt 


@Lair:

Das sind die Verkaufszahlen von 1-2 Tagen, denn Lair erschien am 30./31. August  (wurde kurzfristig ein paar Tage vorverlegt)
Aktuelle offizielle Zahlen gibt es nicht, VGchartz hat 150k aufgeführt (nur Amerika).

Es wird aber sicher kein sehr gut verkaufter Titel werden, daran sind aber mehr die Reviews schuld (und ich rede hier nicht von subjektiven 60-80% Wertungen, sondern - wörtlich "Kaufwarnungen" - unter 50% Abwertungen wie von gamespot, ign und anderen Helden.

Man zeige mir EIN unter 50% (PS3)Spiel, dass auch nur im Ansatz mit Lair mithalten kann.
Komischerweise gefällt es ja den meisten Spielern, selbst denen, die aus Prinzip nichts mit der Sensorsteuerung anfangen können, würden subjektiv das Spiel nie so abwerten.


----------



## Blue_Ace (14. September 2007)

*Halo 3*

Auf der offiziellen Website zu Halo 3 gibts einen genial gemachten Rundflug über ein Schlachtfeld im Halo-Universum mit Modellfiguren, wobei man glaubt die Zeit wäre stehen geblieben. 

http://www.xbox.com/de-DE/games/h/halo3/believe.htm

Außerdem gibts neue Trailer.


----------



## lucdec (15. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*

Hi,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ne 360 zuzulegen, (wegen Halo 3), aber-jetzt noch?Immerhin ist die Konsole seit 2005 auf dem Markt, und ich befürchte, dass ein Nachfolger angekündigt wird...

Ich will mir keine teure Konsole kaufen, nur um mitzuerleben wie nach Weihnachten eine andere angekündigt wird. ^^

Dazu kommt, dass ich kein HDTV besitze, großes Manko?

Jedoch ein ein PAL 60 Gerät mit 108 cm Bilddiagonale und dann eben meinen 19 Zoll TFT PC Monitor?

Lohnt es sich (nicht)? Fernseher oder PC Schirm benutzen?


----------



## Iceman (15. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				lucdec am 15.09.2007 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ne 360 zuzulegen, (wegen Halo 3), aber-jetzt noch?Immerhin ist die Konsole seit 2005 auf dem Markt, und ich befürchte, dass ein Nachfolger angekündigt wird...
> 
> Ich will mir keine teure Konsole kaufen, nur um mitzuerleben wie nach Weihnachten eine andere angekündigt wird. ^^



Mit einem Nachfolger für die 360 würde ich frühestens 2010 rechnen. Momentan macht es definitiv keinen Sinn für Microsoft einen Nachfolger anzukündigen, sie haben grade die Elite auf den Markt gebracht und sind im Konsolenmarkt sehr gut platziert.



			
				lucdec am 15.09.2007 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu kommt, dass ich kein HDTV besitze, großes Manko?
> 
> Jedoch ein ein PAL 60 Gerät mit 108 cm Bilddiagonale und dann eben meinen 19 Zoll TFT PC Monitor?
> 
> Lohnt es sich (nicht)? Fernseher oder PC Schirm benutzen?



Die Spiele sehen natürlich auf einem HDTV/PC Schirm besser aus als auf einem normalen Fernseher. Den grafischen Sprung zur letzten Konsolengeneration kann man aber auch darauf problemlos erkennen.
Solange dein TFT kein Widescreengerät ist wird da das dargestellte Bild recht klein, da dann fast alle Spiele mit schwarzen Balken laufen. Dazu brauchst du für den TFT noch ein VGA Kabel für die Box, was eine zusätzliche Investition von 20-30€ wäre. An deiner Stelle würde ich den Fernseher nutzen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				lucdec am 15.09.2007 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ne 360 zuzulegen, (wegen Halo 3), aber-jetzt noch?Immerhin ist die Konsole seit 2005 auf dem Markt, und ich befürchte, dass ein Nachfolger angekündigt wird...
> 
> ...



Es kann durchaus möglich sein, dass MS in Zukunft ein weiteres Modell auf den Markt bringt (z.B. mit ner 40 statt 20 GB Platte oder wo WLAN schon gleich mit dabei ist.) Eine richtige neue Hardware, sprich ein Nachfolger der Box, wird jedoch so schnell nicht erscheinen. So etwas ist nicht zu kostspielig, auch der Markt macht da nicht mit.  Insofern brauchst du dir noch keine Gedanken machen. Erst einmal gilt es den Preis unter 150€ zu drücken, bei dem Preis greift der Massenmarkt zu und es werden 80% der Verkäufe gemacht.

Du kannst die Box ohne Probleme an deinen Röhren-TV anschließen und das Bild sieht nicht schlecht. Wenn man es jedoch mit einem HDTV Bild vergleich, dann hat man schon deutliche Unterschiede. Aber als Übergangslösung geht ein PC Monitor auch wunderbar. Einfach ein Xbox-VGA Kabel (10 bis 27€ je nach Kabel) kaufen und du hast ein hochauflösendes Bild auf dem TFT. Es gilt lediglich zu beachten, dass ein Breitbild-TFT optimaler wäre, da Breitbild bei den Spielen Pflicht ist, 4 zu 3 jedoch nur optional. In Fall eines reinen Breitbild-Games hast du auf deinem TFT einfach oben und unten schwarze Balken (Wie man es von Spielfilmen beispielsweise kennt.). Wäre aber kein so schlimmes Problem und wenn man preiswert in HD-Genuss kommen will, dann könnte man auch in einen Breitbild-TFT investieren. Da gibt es gute Geräte für den Zweck schon für 150 bis 200 €.


----------



## lucdec (15. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*

Vielen Dank an euch beide.

Ich überlege mir das ganze dann.

BTW: Wenn ich jetzt die alte X-Box am PC Monitor anschliessen will, was brauche ich dafür?

Diese rote, grüne, blaue Kabel was bei der Graka dabei war (RGB Kabel?) hat nix damit zu tun? Sorry, aber bei TV-Kabeln hört mein Verständniss auf...


Und nochwas^^: Die verschiedenen Xbox Versionen: Core-lohnt sich nicht wirklich da man ja irgendwann ne Demo oder seien es nur die Spielstände speichern muss, und Memory Cards sind mir zu umständig.

Die Premium schon eher: Ordentliche Platte, jedoch kein HDMI Ausgang, was eventuell ein Nachtteil sein könnte, falls dann mal doch ein HDTV Gerät ins Haus kommt.

Die Elite: Naja, 100 Euro mehr als für die Premium ist schon saftig, dafür ja den HDMI Ausgang.

(Ich glaub ich verkauf die Wii, und lege, die 200 Euro zur Xbox hinzu (Wii+Spiel))


----------



## Iceman (15. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				lucdec am 15.09.2007 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank an euch beide.
> 
> Ich überlege mir das ganze dann.
> 
> ...



Sorry, weiß nicht ob das mit der alten Box überhaupt geht.



			
				lucdec am 15.09.2007 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nochwas^^: Die verschiedenen Xbox Versionen: Core-lohnt sich nicht wirklich da man ja irgendwann ne Demo oder seien es nur die Spielstände speichern muss, und Memory Cards sind mir zu umständig.
> 
> Die Premium schon eher: Ordentliche Platte, jedoch kein HDMI Ausgang, was eventuell ein Nachtteil sein könnte, falls dann mal doch ein HDTV Gerät ins Haus kommt.
> 
> Die Elite: Naja, 100 Euro mehr als für die Premium ist schon saftig, dafür ja den HDMI Ausgang.



Es gibt mittlerweile eine neue Ausgabe der Premium mit HDMI Ausgang. Dieser ist zusätzlich auf der Packung aufgeführt, ansonsten gibt es keinen Unterschied. Bei manchen Onlinehändlern kann man diese Version explizit bestellen, ich weiß aber nicht wie gut die Versorgung ist.
Falls du gerne nen HDMI Port hättest würde ich an deiner Stell versuchen eine solche Version zu bekommen. Diese sollte nicht teurer sein als die normale Premium.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*

Man kann schon fast froh sein, nicht im Moment in den USA zu sein:
http://kotaku.com/gaming/halo-3/when-hype-gets-out-of-hand-300261.php
Zumal das Spiel dem Hype drumherum gar nicht mehr gerecht werden kann.

Dafür gibt es aber auch Videos wie The Halo 3 Hype Hoedown


----------



## HanFred (16. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Iceman am 15.09.2007 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt mittlerweile eine neue Ausgabe der Premium mit HDMI Ausgang. Dieser ist zusätzlich auf der Packung aufgeführt, ansonsten gibt es keinen Unterschied. Bei manchen Onlinehändlern kann man diese Version explizit bestellen, ich weiß aber nicht wie gut die Versorgung ist.
> Falls du gerne nen HDMI Port hättest würde ich an deiner Stell versuchen eine solche Version zu bekommen. Diese sollte nicht teurer sein als die normale Premium.


1. ist die elite durchaus teurer
2. wurde doch die kühlung verbessert.


----------



## lucdec (16. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 16.09.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann schon fast froh sein, nicht im Moment in den USA zu sein:
> http://kotaku.com/gaming/halo-3/when-hype-gets-out-of-hand-300261.php
> Zumal das Spiel dem Hype drumherum gar nicht mehr gerecht werden kann.
> 
> Dafür gibt es aber auch Videos wie The Halo 3 Hype Hoedown



Lol, das Video...

Aber ich *muss* das Spiel haben...


----------



## Iceman (16. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				HanFred am 16.09.2007 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. ist die elite durchaus teurer
> 2. wurde doch die kühlung verbessert.



Es geht hier nicht um die Elite. Es gibt mittlerweile normale, weiße Premiums mit HDMI Ausgang. Diese sind ziemlich neu und dementsprechend noch eher rar.


----------



## lucdec (16. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				HanFred am 16.09.2007 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 15.09.2007 23:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er spricht von der "normalen" 360 Premium und von der "überarbeiteten" Version, nicht von der Elite.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Iceman am 15.09.2007 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt mittlerweile eine neue Ausgabe der Premium mit HDMI Ausgang. Dieser ist zusätzlich auf der Packung aufgeführt, ansonsten gibt es keinen Unterschied. Bei manchen Onlinehändlern kann man diese Version explizit bestellen, ich weiß aber nicht wie gut die Versorgung ist.


Man sollte eigentlich problemlos eine bekommen. Habe gerade mal bei Amazon geschaut, da ist sie auf Lager und die Premium ohne HDMI wird schon gar nicht mehr angeboten.




			
				lucdec am 15.09.2007 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Elite: Naja, 100 Euro mehr als für die Premium ist schon saftig, dafür ja den HDMI Ausgang.


Du bekommst da auch 100 GB mehr Festplattenspeicher. Einzeln kostet die 120 GB Platte - je nach Laden - zwischen 144 und 180€.




			
				lucdec am 15.09.2007 22:52 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Wenn ich jetzt die alte X-Box am PC Monitor anschliessen will, was brauche ich dafür?
> 
> Diese rote, grüne, blaue Kabel was bei der Graka dabei war (RGB Kabel?) hat nix damit zu tun? Sorry, aber bei TV-Kabeln hört mein Verständniss auf...


Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, die allerdings teils nicht unerhebliche Zusatzkosten verursachen.

*Möglichkeit 1*: Per TV-Karte bzw. TV-In über die Graka
Sicherlich die preiswerteste Lösung, allerdings auch mit dem schlechtesten Bild. Dafür bekommt man ne TV sehr preiswert und manche High-End-Grakas haben ja auch schon gleich TV-In (IMO nennen sich diese "ViVo").

*Möglichkeit 2*: Monitor mit Chinch, S-Video oder YuV (Komponent)-Eingang
Es gibt Monitore, die haben diese Eingänge neben VGA und/oder DVI. Wenn nicht, dann wäre die Anschaffung des Monitors nicht gerade sehr preiswert, da man diese nicht für 100 bis 200€ hinterhergeworfen bekommt. Für die Verbindung über YuV bitte die Erklärung weiter unten lesen.

*Möglichkeit 3: Per „VGA-Box“.*
Es gibt im Handel bzw. bei eBay diverse sogenannte „VGA-Boxen“. In diese kann man ein TV-Signal einspeisen (Je nach Qualität der Box werden Chinch, S-Video und YuV unterstützt) und dies dann per VGA ausgeben. Allerdings gibt es sehr viele unterschiedliche Boxen und die preiswerteren sind nicht gerade immer optimal. Hier hat man meist nur Chinch und S-Video zur Auswahl und außerdem haben diese Geräte mit vielen TFT-Monitoren Probleme, so dass es auch mal dunkel bleiben kann. Mit Röhrenmonitoren funktionieren diese Umwandler deutlich besser und auch das Bild sieht IMO darauf merklich „schärfer“ aus.
Wenn man jedoch gewillt ist gut 80 bis 100€ in so ein Gerät zu investieren, dann bekommt man auch bessere Qualität. Ich kann an der Stelle die „X2VGA2“ Box empfehlen. Hat zwei Eingänge fürs Komponentensignal (YuV), bietet ein wirklich gutes Bild und unterstützt Auflösungen bis 1080, sofern es der Monitor mitmacht.


*Xbox 1 und YuV / Komponenten:*
Öfters habe ich VuY erwähnt und damit hat man ganz klar das Beste Bild auf dem Schirm. Allerdings funktioniert YuV bei Pal-Konsolen nicht automatisch. Hier muss man ein wenig in die Trickkiste greifen. Wenn man keine umgebaute Konsole hat bzw. diese nicht umbauen lassen will, dann kann man sich auch durch einen kleinen Trick mit einem manipulierten Savegame von Mech Assault 2 YuV bei der Box aktivieren. Dort kann man dann sogar für einige Titel die 720P Ausgabe aktivieren. Dazu braucht man zum einen das Spiel Mech Assault 2, einen USB Stick, den manipulierten Spielstand (könnte ich dir schicken) und ein Verbindungskabel, um den USB Stick an die Konsole anschließen zu können (gibt es beispielsweise zusammen mit dem Stick als „Mega X Key“.). Die Aktion muss man nur einmalig machen und hat dann bei der Bildausgabe einige zusätzliche Optionen


----------



## Blue_Ace (16. September 2007)

*Call of Duty 4 Beta-Demo bis 21.9. solange verfügbar.*

Man kann sich noch bis zum 21. September für die Betademo zu Call of Duty 4 anmelden. Allerdings nur solange noch Keys zur Verfügung stehen.



http://www.xbox360-cod4.de/[

Wichtig: Man muss zur Altersbestätigung eine Kopie des Personalausweises mitschicken! Außerdem kann man den Democlient nur einmal downloaden (sagt zumindest das Begleitschreiben welches man per email bekommen sollte wenn man einen Key abgestaubt hat)

Betatest dauert vorraussichtlich bis Ende September.


----------



## lucdec (16. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*

@ Nali

Wow, Vielen Dank für diese ausführliche Beschreibung.

Nur was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde, verbessert sich die Bildqualität (sagen wir mal im besten Fall) im Vergleich zu einem PAL 60 Fernseher?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				lucdec am 16.09.2007 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde, verbessert sich die Bildqualität (sagen wir mal im besten Fall) im Vergleich zu einem PAL 60 Fernseher?


Es tut mir leid, wenn ich die Frage nicht so einfach mit ja oder nein beantworten kann. Es ist egal, welchen „Weg“ du gehst, die von der Konsole berechneten Bilder werden ja nicht besser oder bekommen mehr Details. Es spielen primär die Signalübertragung und das angeschlossene Gerät (Monitor oder TV) ne Rolle. Gerade bei niedrigen Auflösungen (480p = 720 x 480) hat man sehr unterschiedliche Resultate bei Flachbildschirmen (Stichwort Interpolation). Diese Optik kann man nun – selbst im Besten Fall – nur bedingt mit PC Spielen vergleichen. Du spielst da ja auch nicht in 640 x 480 ohne Kantenglättung. Gerade auch beim Monitor sitzt man ja dichter davor als vor einem TV und es fallen einem Schwächen in der Optik eher auf. Nicht außer Acht lassen sollte man auf jeden Fall auch das Kabel. Wenn du nur S-Video oder Chinch verwenden willst, dann würde ich das PC Bild ganz klar als merklich schlechter bezeichnen. Insbesondere wenn du mit dem TV zufrieden bist, dann gibt es keinen Grund zu wechseln. Wenn, dann solltest du IMO schon die YuV-Lösung nehmen. Da hat man ein ordentliches Bild, aber eigentlich wäre IMO eine Investition in die 360 sinnvoller. Darauf kann man auch einige der alten Xbox –Spiele zocken. Ist zwar nicht bei allen optimal und manche Titel kann man nicht über das VGA-Kabel spielen (daher auf jeden Fall die Xbox 360 Premium mit HDMI nehmen), aber die Titel, die laufen, die laufen in einer höheren Auflösung und haben ein wenig FSAA.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. September 2007)

*TR Review*

Zwar nicht ganz so gut wie die Reviews zu Bioshock oder dem Console-War, aber trotzdem sehr amüsant: Zero Punctuation Review zu Tomb Raider Anniversary


----------



## Rabowke (17. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 16.09.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann schon fast froh sein, nicht im Moment in den USA zu sein:
> http://kotaku.com/gaming/halo-3/when-hype-gets-out-of-hand-300261.php
> Zumal das Spiel dem Hype drumherum gar nicht mehr gerecht werden kann.
> 
> Dafür gibt es aber auch Videos wie The Halo 3 Hype Hoedown


Dafür find ich die TV Ads für Halo 3 einfach der Hammer. Hier sieht man mal wieder, was man mit Geld für eine tolle Werbekampagne schalten kann.

Der Stil, in dem die Werbung präsentiert wird, wirkt auf mich einfach besser und eindringlicher als irgendwelche bunten Videos und/oder 'coole' Sprüche.

Hier gibts die Werbung, Making-Of und ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. September 2007)

*TGS*

Auf dem Xbox Live Markplatz kommen jetzt langsam die ersten Downloads der TGS. Neben einer Demo zu Sega Rally gibt es die MS-PK als 3 GB HD-Video (aufgeteilt in 5 Videos).


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*

Sperrt mich nicht, aber hier gibt es das Halo3-Ende zu sehen 
youtube.com/watch?v=S_vW6RHy8FM

So etwas kann natürlich auch bei einem derartigen Hype geschehen.

Ich würde jetzt auch gern wie bei Harry Potter-Fans "Dumbledore stirbt!" brüllen, aber irgendwie war das Ende für mich als nicht-Halo-durchgespielt-Haber ziemlich nichtssagend / meh.

Edit Nali: Ich habe mal, um unbeabschtigte Klicks zu unterbinden, die "URL-Erkennung" entfernt. Wer das Video sehen will, der kopiert sich die Adresse einfach.


----------



## crackajack (17. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.09.2007 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> .... irgendwie war das Ende für mich als nicht-Halo-durchgespielt-Haber ziemlich nichtssagend / meh.


Ich glaube um das Video gut zu finden muss man Halo-fan sein, und da ich das nicht bin, habe ich es nicht mal bis zum Schluss durchgehalten zu schauen und bei Minute 2 abgebrochen..... *g*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. September 2007)

*Verkaufszahlen für Kanada*

*Verkaufszahlen aus Kanada für August 2007*

*Hardware:*

```
akt. Monat	letzter Monat
DS	51.800		45.755
Wii	34.400		36.419
X360	26.700		13.119
PS2	20.800		20.278
PS3	12.700		15.037
PSP	9.000		5.825
GBA	6.400		9.750
```

*Software:*
BIOSHOCK (35.000, XBOX 360)
MADDEN NFL 08 (23.000 , XBOX 360)
WII PLAY W/ REMOTE (22.000, WII)
METROID PRIME 3: CORRUPTION (17.000, WII)
BRAIN AGE 2: MORE TRAINING IN MINUTES A DAY (13.000, NDS)
GUITAR HERO 2 W/GUITAR (12.200, PS2)
MADDEN NFL 08 (12.000, PS2)
MARIO STRIKERS: CHARGED (11.700, WII)
GUITAR HERO 2 W/ GUITAR (11.000, XBOX 360)
NEW SUPER MARIO BROS (10.400, NDS)

http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=8270


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. September 2007)

*HAlo 3*



> Weil *der Stadtrat* von Westminster in Großbritannien *der Meinung ist, dass zu viele Fans Nachts auf die Straße gehen werden*, hat Microsoft den Mitternachts-Launch für Halo 3 zumindest in dieser Stadt stoppen müssen. Laut Händlern soll das Spiel regulär am nächsten Tag verkauft werden.


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=8271

ROFL


http://s6.directupload.net/images/070918/fVMyxM9S.jpg


----------



## lucdec (18. September 2007)

*AW: HAlo 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.09.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> > Weil *der Stadtrat* von Westminster in Großbritannien *der Meinung ist, dass zu viele Fans Nachts auf die Straße gehen werden*, hat Microsoft den Mitternachts-Launch für Halo 3 zumindest in dieser Stadt stoppen müssen. Laut Händlern soll das Spiel regulär am nächsten Tag verkauft werden.
> 
> 
> http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=8271
> ...



Die sind doch...


----------



## Bonkic (18. September 2007)

*The Force Unleashed für Wii*



> LucasArts hat am Abend eine Umsetzung von Star Wars: The Force Unleashed für die Nintendo Wii angekündigt. *Darin dürft Ihr die Wiimote als Lichtschwert verwenden und mit dem Nunchuck Machtkräfte auslösen.
> *
> Entwickelt wird das Spiel von den Krome Studios, die zugleich auch an den PS2- und PSP-Versionen von The Force Unleashed arbeiten. *Der Umsetzung für Nintendos Wii spendiert das Team einen exklusiven Duell-Modus. Darin tretet Ihr mit dem Lichtschwert gegen Eure Freunde an.*
> 
> ...



_eurogamers_


----------



## lucdec (18. September 2007)

*AW: The Force Unleashed für Wii*



			
				Bonkic am 18.09.2007 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> > LucasArts hat am Abend eine Umsetzung von Star Wars: The Force Unleashed für die Nintendo Wii angekündigt. *Darin dürft Ihr die Wiimote als Lichtschwert verwenden und mit dem Nunchuck Machtkräfte auslösen.
> > *
> > Entwickelt wird das Spiel von den Krome Studios, die zugleich auch an den PS2- und PSP-Versionen von The Force Unleashed arbeiten. *Der Umsetzung für Nintendos Wii spendiert das Team einen exklusiven Duell-Modus. Darin tretet Ihr mit dem Lichtschwert gegen Eure Freunde an.*
> >
> ...



Tja, klingt wie immer schön, nur befürchte ich, dass sich das Spiel nicht wirklich durchsetzen kann, wie momentan (MMn) all die Software die für die Wii erhältlich ist.

Ich hätte mich ja gern von den Qualitäten der Wii überzeugen lassen, und ja, Grafik ist nicht alles, aber so ganz will man dann doch nicht drauf verzichten... 

*neidischaufXBoxundPS3in1080pguck*

Deswegen wird meine Wii ihren Weg zu Ebay antreten...


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2007)

*AW: The Force Unleashed für Wii*



			
				lucdec am 18.09.2007 22:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, klingt wie immer schön, nur befürchte ich, dass sich das Spiel nicht wirklich durchsetzen kann, wie momentan (MMn) all die Software die für die Wii erhältlich ist.



wie meinen?  :-o


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2007)

*Details zum Online Modus von MoH: Heroes 2 (Wii)*



> Wie wir alle wissen, wird die Wii-Version von Medal of Honor: Heroes 2 einen Multiplayer-Modus für bis zu 32 Spieler bieten - das Doppelte von dem, was bisher auf Xbox Live geboten wurde. (...)
> So unterstützt der Online-Multiplayer zwar auch das bekannte (und nicht überall beliebte) Friend-Code-System, ermöglicht es jedoch auch, irgend einem Spiel mit unbekannten Gegnern beizutreten. Ausserdem muss man nicht warten, bis ein Spiel beendet wurde, sondern kann laufend aus- und beitreten.
> 
> Bis jetzt sind folgende Spielmodi bekannt:
> ...



_gbase_


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2007)

*Halo 3*

*Famitsu vergibt 37/ 40. *


----------



## Rabowke (19. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Bonkic am 19.09.2007 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> *Famitsu vergibt 37/ 40. *


Ick freu mir so auf Halo 3.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. September 2007)

*AW: The Force Unleashed für Wii*



			
				Bonkic am 19.09.2007 07:55 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 18.09.2007 22:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meint vermutlich schlampige / lieblose Portierungen von Drittherstellern.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. September 2007)

*TGS*

Konami TGS-PK:
http://blog.wired.com/games/2007/09/konami-press-co.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. September 2007)

*Weltweite Hardwarezahlen*

*Weltweite Hardwarezahlen*

```
Wii		Xbox 360	PS 3
USA		4.018.795	6.229.714	1.742.465
Europa		~2.900.000	~3.261.984	~1.400.000
Japan		3.498.544	405.593		1.114.318
Kanada		379.775		441.309		112.321
Australien	126.038		195.561		72.728

Total		10.923.152	10.534.161	4.441.832
```



> Wer die Tabelle im PCG-Layout nicht einwandfrei sehen kann, der geht am Besten über das breitere PCGH-Forum rein und klickt hier, um direkt zum Eintrag zu kommen.



*Marktanteile*
Wii: 42,18 %
Xbox 360: 40,67 %
Playstation 3: 17,15 %


*Zuhname der Gesamtverkaufszahlen (Juli auf Aug.)*
Wii: + 954.890
Xbox 360: + 516.570
Playstation 3: + 342.012

Stand: Ende August 07] [Datenquellen: NPD Funworld, Media Create, GfK Australia, GfK, ChartTrack, Quartals - bzw. Jahresberichte]

http://www.consolewars.eu/news/18010/ein_weltweiter_ueberblick_die_hardware-basis/


Anmerkung: Interessante Zahlen. Die Softwareverkäufe hätten mich allerdings auch ein wenig interessiert.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. September 2007)

*AW: The Force Unleashed für Wii*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.09.2007 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 19.09.2007 07:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber die haben doch alle Besserung versprochen! Wie kannst Du es daher nur wagen, immer noch so kritisch zu sein, wenn es um Software von anderen Herstellern geht?   

Naja, viel erwarte ich von diesem ollen Star Wars Spiel für Wii nicht gerade. Ich habe die Ankündigung positiv vernommen, aber meine Erwartungshaltung bleibt gering - besonders weil mich schon nicht die NG-Varianten vom SW-Spiel überzeugen können.   

Über eine Wii-Ankündigung von "Indiana Jones Next Gen" hätte ich mich mehr gefreut. Faustkämpfe mit Wii...yiiipiie.

@ Heroes 2: Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass EA hier etwas Brauchbares abliefern _könnte_. Gut, der MP-Mode auf eigenen EA-Servern wird wahrscheinlich eh nur für ein Jahr laufen (wie auch bei Medal of Honor Heroes -.- ). Aber die Kombi aus Arcade und "echter" Action finde ich gut. Macht dann direkt Umbrella Chronicles überflüssig. Optisch immerhin solider als Vanguard und Call of Duty 3, da man häßliche Texturen und wenige Polygone nun mit Bloom-Effekten überdeckt. *g*

Edit: Neues MoH:HII Vid: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/25043.html

So komisch es auch klingen mag: ATM freue ich mich noch am meisten auf "Tomb Raider Anniversary" für Wii (als Thrid-Party-Spiel)...obwohl ich die PC-Fassung schon habe... 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. September 2007)

*PS 3*

Inzwischen ist es wohl "offiziell". Auf der TGS konnte IGN mit PS 3 zocken, die Rumble hatten.

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/821/821010p1.html



> Big shocker at today's Electronic Arts pre Tokyo Game Show press event. While playing a demo of Burnout Paradise, we felt something that we never thought we'd feel from a PS3 controller -- shake!
> 
> That's right, Burnout Paradise is the first rumble-equipped PS3 game we've ever played. Which made us think at the time, if the game is making the controller shake, the controller must be a new version of the Sixaxis!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2007)

*2 Worlds (360): Von Eurogamers mal richtig abgewatscht!*



> (...)Wenn für ein Spiel kein Verleihrecht erteilt und keine Demo für die 360 veröffentlicht wird, dann hat das meist einen guten Grund und Two Worlds macht da keine Ausnahme. Vielleicht kennt Reality Pump die Hardware der 360 nicht oder will es auch gar nicht, jedenfalls bleibt von den vorhandenen positiven Seiten der PC-Fassung auf der Konsole nichts mehr übrig. Storytelling, Spielbalance und Umfang sind bei beiden nicht berühmt, aber ein lausiger Port mit mehr technischen Mängeln als Orks in einer Nebelberghöhle, ist der endgültige Coup de Grâce in das Herz dieses so hoffnungsvoll gestarteten Titels.(...)



*Wertung: 3/10*

den gesamten verriss gibts hier:
http://www.eurogamer.de/article.php?article_id=83589&page=1

harter tobak, zumal das spiel in so ziemlich allen dt. printmagazinen wertungen im 80iger bereich abgeräumt hat.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. September 2007)

*AW: 2 Worlds (360): Von Eurogamers mal richtig abgewatscht!*



			
				Bonkic am 19.09.2007 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> harter tobak, zumal das spiel in so ziemlich allen dt. printmagazinen wertungen im 80iger bereich abgeräumt hat.


Finde die Wertung eigentlich nur gerecht. Gerade wenn man sich die Meinungen der bisherigen Spieler anschaut, dann würde da ein Rotz sondergleichen abgeliefert und es erklärt, warum das Game so "ohne große Worte" veschoben wurde.


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2007)

*AW: 2 Worlds (360): Von Eurogamers mal richtig abgewatscht!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.09.2007 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde die Wertung eigentlich nur gerecht. Gerade wenn man sich die Meinungen der bisherigen Spieler anschaut, dann würde da ein Rotz sondergleichen abgeliefert und es erklärt, warum das Game so "ohne große Worte" veschoben wurde.



wirklich schlimm, dass mal wieder nur die online- portale den mumm haben einem gehypten spiel die -scheinbar- verdiente wertung zu geben.

irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, dass die dt. printmagazine ein ums andere mal vor dt. publishern kuschen (siehe gothic3, siedler ds uvam).


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. September 2007)

*MGS4 TGS Trailer*

Wie schon für die E3 und die GC hat MGS4 auch für die TGS einen neuen Trailer spendiert bekommen.

Edit2: direct-Feed HD + englische Sprecher:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/25139.html?type=flv


schlicht hammer aber ich überlege jetzt echt, ob ich bis zum Release keine neuen MGS4-Trailer mehr schauen soll 


Nach dem Auftritt von Raiden vs. Vamp auf der E3 und den Beauties and the Beasts Charakteren der GC07 gesellt sich diesmal an Videomaterial dazu:

- Frog-Squad (auch wenn die scheinbar nicht lange leben ^^)
- ein Waffenhändler mit Haustier (grauer Affe? ^^)
(ich hatte mich schon gefragt, wieso man auf einmal Waffen der Gegner benutzen sollte, schließlich hatten die schon in MGS2 ID-Tags)
- Olgas Tochter!
- EVA mal in Videoform
- Metal Gear Ray vs. Metal Gear Rex (wtf), gesteuert von (Old)Snake und Liquid Ocelot in einem Ort der nach Shadow Moses aus MGS1 aussieht!
(ich hoffe mal wieder Verarsche seitens Kojima, das wäre ja sonst schon der Endkampf?)


Wer dieser Akiba sein soll wüsste ich auch mal gern, von der sichtbaren Haarfarbe und den Szenen ist es quasi ein 2. MGS2-Raiden 



Spoiler



(und wer kackt bitte unter einer Tonne?!  )




Edit: Achsoo, Akiba soll wohl Johnny sein (zumindest soll Akiba das quasi bedeuten) - der Running Gag aus den MGS teilen (das erklärt auch das Geschäft unter der Tonne  ). Bekommt der jüngste seiner Familie in MGS4 ja mal einen großen Auftritt (und scheinbar ja sogar mal bei den Verbündeten ^^)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. September 2007)

*TGS (PS3)*

PS3-Rumble wurde nun offiziell vorgestellt:



			
				[url=http://www.consolewars.eu/news/18032/dualshock_3_angekuendigt/ schrieb:
			
		

> cw[/url]]Wann kommt er?
> 
> Auf der TGS Konferenz hat Sony den DualShock 3 Controller offiziell angekündigt. Gleichzeitig nannte man auch den Veröffentlichungstermin. In Japan wird der neue Controller demnach im November zu haben sein, *Europa und die USA sollen im Frühjahr 2008* folgen.
> 
> ...






Home verschiebt sich auf Frühjahr 2008


PS-Store wird (außer Demos natürlich) auch bald vom PC verfügbar sein.

Neue Trailer/Videos zu:
Afrika
Also wirklich ne Foto-Safari?
Aqua
Aha, so sähe also Forever Blue auf der PS3 aus ^^
Assassin's Creed
nur noch Bugs werden behoben, November-Release der Konsolen also wohl sicher (und selbst auf der TGS mit ner 360 vorgeführt  )
Devil May Cry 4
Valkyrie Of The Battlefield
White Knight Story
Gran Turismo 5: Prologue
bzw. noch mehr Videos auf cw
 Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
siehe oben, nun auch in schön und englisch ^^

kotaku berichtet übrigens wie schon bei der GC07 viel über die TGS:
http://kotaku.com/search/TGS07/


PS3-PSP-Remote-Play wird erweitert, so kann man z.B. die PS3 vom Internet aus über eine PSP anschalten (vorher musste man sie im Remote-Play Status lassen).
http://kotaku.com/gaming/breaking/remote-ps3-power-on-coming-to-psp-301722.php


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. September 2007)

*Xbox -Zahlen*

Es gibt einige Zahlen zur Xbox 360 von MS



> # Weltweit wurden bereits mehr als 11,6 Millionen Xbox 360 Konsolen in 37 Ländern verkauft (Sold, not shipped).
> # Xbox LIVE ist in 25 Ländern verfügbar
> # Laut Zahlen der NPD Group hat man zusammengerechnet mehr Software für die Xbox 360 (24,3 Millionen Einheiten) verkauft, als Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3 zusammen (19,8 Millionen Einheiten)
> # Schneller als erwartet hat man die 7 Millionen Usermarke bei Xbox LIVE erreicht und ist auf dem Weg, das gesteckte Ziel von 10 Millionen User bis Ende Juni 2008 zu erreichen.
> ...



http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=8316

Hatte ja vor einigen Tagen noch um Softwarezahlen gebeten. 

Allerdings kapier ich es nicht so ganz. Es wurden 24 Millionen Spiele verkauft, aber die (gerundet) 12 Millionen Konsolen kommen auf eine Software-Attachrate von 6,3 Spiele pro Konsole. Wie soll das gehen?


----------



## EmmasPapa (20. September 2007)

*AW: Xbox -Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.09.2007 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> verkauft, aber die (gerundet) 12 Millionen Konsolen kommen auf eine Software-Attachrate von 6,3 Spiele pro Konsole. Wie soll das gehen?



Vielleicht ist das ein anderer Zeitraum  Nicht seit dem erscheinen der XBox 360, sondern vielleicht in einem Jahr. Btw. würde mich mal der Gesamtumsatz mit der XBox 360 incl. Onlineplatform interessieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. September 2007)

*AW: Xbox -Zahlen*



			
				EmmasPapa am 20.09.2007 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw. würde mich mal der Gesamtumsatz mit der XBox 360 incl. Onlineplatform interessieren.


Da wird es schwer sein an genaue Zahlen zu kommen. Es gibt einige grobe Anhaltspunkte:
Pro Spiel fließen wohl so um die 10-12€ in die Tasche von MS.
Die Mehrheit der 7.000.000 Mitglieder sollen Gold-User sein, die jeweils 5€ pro Monat zahlen.
Zu den Points gab es vor nicht so langer Zeit auch mal Angaben, aber die habe ich zur Zeit nicht zur Hand. Aber allein mit den Gears of War Mappack hat MS (bei 500.000 Käufen a 800 Points) etwa 400.000.000. 800 Points entsprechen kanpp 10€. Also schlappe 5 Millionen durch das Mappack.

Edit: Habe noch was zu den Points gefunden. (Leider gelten die Daten nur für Ende 2005 bis September 06)


> Seit dem Start der Xbox 360 wurden zwei Milliarden Microsoft Points verkauft. Microsoft Points ist die virtuelle Währung für die im Xbox Live Marktplatz verfügbaren kostenpflichtigen Inhalte. Diese Inhalte bieten sowohl Microsoft auch die Publisher an. Hundert Microsoft-Punkte haben einen Wert von 1,16 Euro. Damit wurden seit dem Start der Xbox 360 von den Spielern weltweit Microsoft Punkte im Wert von über 23 Millionen Euro erworben.



http://www.pcwelt.de/start/gaming_fun/archiv/56273/


----------



## lucdec (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Xbox Live war ein sehr guter Schachzug von MS.Im Gegensatz zu den Onlinemodi der Konkurrenz *funktioniert dieser bereits*.

Das wird sehr schwer für Sony und Nintendo, das gleiche (gute) Resultat von MS zu erzielen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. September 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Es ist ja auch nicht so einfach so ein Onlinesystem aus dem Boden zu stampfen. MS arbeitet daran nun schon gut 5 Jahre und ich denke mal bei Nintendo geht man die Sache eher sehr gemütlich an. Sprich Onlinegaming beginnt erst richtig mit Wii 2 (oder wie immer die nächste Konsole heißen wird). Für die Gelegenheitsspieler und Spieler 50+ braucht man so etwas nicht und da ist es leichter mit dem Vertrieb von alten Klassikern was zu verdienen, die ja wohl auch sehr gefragt sind.
Es bleibt aber auf jeden Fall spannend, wie es sich bei Sony entwickeln wird, die Meldung ist allerdings sicherlich so kurz vor dem Weihnachtsgeschäft nicht sonderlich erfreulich.


----------



## EmmasPapa (20. September 2007)

*AW: Xbox -Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.09.2007 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Umsatzzahlen




Danke


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. September 2007)

*AW: Xbox -Zahlen*

Wer ne 360 Premium ohne HDMI haben will, der kann sich diese für 300€ + 4€ Versand bei Plus bestellen: http://www.plus.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/Plus-PlusDE-Site/de_DE/-/EUR/ShopViewProductDetail-Start;pgid=NcBISXeMMWdSR0Es5bUc4Icy0000Uk_tPKil?ProductSKU=97743900&ProductUUID=XJIKAYCLa1sAAAEVbRV4qh6F&CatalogCategoryID=G38KAYCLaGQAAAEVV094qh4l&ParentCatalogCategoryID=&ebi_linksrc=cataloglist_link&ebi_linktype=text


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. September 2007)

*Japan-Zahlen*

*Japan-Zahlen vom 10 bis 16.099.07*
PSP: 95.487 (15.564)
DSL: 79.974 (77.48
Wii: 26.181 (29.08
PS2: 13.128 (13.360)
PS3: 13.101 (13.24
Xbox 360: 1.243 (1.286)
GBM: 714 (42
GBASP: 122 (122)
GC: 97 (82)
DS: 15 (0)
GBA: 0 (0)

(Im Klammern die Zahlen der letzten Woche)

http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=8330

Also Wii lief auch schon mal besser.


----------



## BlackDead (21. September 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*

Warum läuft die PSP plötzlich so gut?  
Ist irgendein besonderes Spiel rausgekommen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. September 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				BlackDead am 21.09.2007 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum läuft die PSP plötzlich so gut?
> Ist irgendein besonderes Spiel rausgekommen?



JA, Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII. Etwa 480.000 Exemplare wurden in der ersten Woche abgesetzt. Außerdem ist die PSP Slim ja gerade auf den Markt gekommen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2007)

*Microsoft legt Fokus auf Europa und schreibt Japan ab*



> Das Nr. 1 Ziel ist, auf einer weltweiten Basis zu gewinnen. Und das könnte heißen, einige Märkte zu gewinnen und andere zu verlieren', sagt Aaron Greenberg, Microsofts Group Product Manager für das Xbox-Geschäft in einem Interview auf der Tokyo Gamw Show. 'Europa ist jetzt unser vorrangiger Schwerpunkt.'
> 
> Die Kommenatre lassen nach Ansicht von Bloomberg vermuten, dass Microsoft die Ideen in Japan ausgehen, die Spieler für die Xbox 360 zu begeistern. Selbst nach Preissenkungen und einer Erhöhung des Spieleangebots verkauft sich Nintendos Wii im Verhältnis 8:1 zur Xbox 360, während die PS3 von Sony sich 3:1 zur Xbox 360 verkauft.
> 
> 'Nach zwei Jahren auf dem japanischen Markt ist der Stand der Xbox 360 so, dass man sich fragen muss, ob er noch weitere Anstrengungen wert ist', meint Analyst Hiroshi Kamide von KBC Securities Japan.



_gamefront_


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. September 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.09.2007 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Wii lief auch schon mal besser.


Die Luft ist wohl irgendwie raus - aus allen Plattformen. So langsam kristallisiert sich dann wohl doch heraus, dass diese "next-gen" eigentlich nur eine Mogelpackung (XB360 zu "westlich", PS3 zu kundenfremd, Wii zu langsam) war - jedenfalls in Japan. Wii wird vll. noch zu X-Mas steigen, aber mich langweilt das Ding langsam auch ziemlich (wie damals auch die X-Box360, die ich auch deshalb abgestoßen habe), was primär dadurch deutlich wird, dass ich wieder mehr Zeit mit dem DS verbringe. Das war irgendwie noch das einzige Gerät, was mir im SP um MP den meisten Spaß bringt. 

Und zur hoch platzierten PSP fehlen mir echt die Worte (falls es sich tatsächlich um die Slim handeln sollte). Zeigt wie dämlich der Markt ist, wenn er ein Gerät kauft, dass die selben Schwächen wie die alte PSP hat, und qualitativ sogar noch schlechter verarbeitet ist. 

Wird langsam mal Zeit für die neue Konsolengeneration. Die erste Spekulationsphase ist eben die unterhaltsamste. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.09.2007 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zur hoch platzierten PSP fehlen mir echt die Worte (falls es sich tatsächlich um die Slim handeln sollte). Zeigt wie dämlich der Markt ist, wenn er ein Gerät kauft, dass die selben Schwächen wie die alte PSP hat, und qualitativ sogar noch schlechter verarbeitet ist.



die hohen psp zahlen liegen einzig und alleine an ff 7: crisis core.
mit der einführung der slim hat das rein gar nix zu tun.


----------



## McDrake (21. September 2007)

*Pro Evolution Soccer 2008: Demo auf Xbox Live*

Freude Herrscht:
_21.09.07 - Microsoft gibt bekannt, dass ab sofort ein Demo zum Fußballspiel Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (PS3, PS2, Xbox 360, PSP, DS, Wii) von Konami für die Xbox 360 auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz zum herunterladen zur Verfügung steht. Die Größe liegt bei 1.18 GB._

Quelle:
http://gamefront.de/


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. September 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 21.09.2007 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 21.09.2007 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die wird auch erst seit gestern verkauft.
Allerdings: wenn man der Meldung glauben darf 130.000 mal an einem Tag.



Was mir übrigens immer mehr auffällt sind die Download-Titel der PS3. Ich hab bei der 360 keinen Überblick, gibt es da auch mehr als Arcade-Titel/Remakes und Brettspiele etc. - quasi interessante Download-Zugpferdtitel?

Es wirkt so, als wären diese Neuentwicklungen auf der PS3 mehr "richtige" Spiele bzw. deutlich interessantere Konzepte (was das tolle an solchen Minititeln ist, hätte man früher ja nie veröffentlichen können).
Ich meine jetzt also nicht mal Warhawk, Wipeout HD, Tekken5DC oder GTHD bzw. Proloque.

Baller-Titel wie Blast Factor und Super Stardust HD gibt es auch auf 360, das weiß ich.
Aber Titel wie Calling All Cars, LocoRoco Cocoreccho, GripShift, PixelJunk Racers, Super Rub a Dub, flOw (gut, ursprünglich Browserspiel) und bald Pain, Echochrome, flOwer, Everyday Shooter usw. sind alles Neuentwicklungen ohne Vergleich auf anderen Plattformen.

Vielleicht bekomme ich es ja auch nur nicht bei der 360 mit. Man möge mich erleuchten.


----------



## Iceman (21. September 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 21.09.2007 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Baller-Titel wie Blast Factor und Super Stardust HD gibt es auch auf 360, das weiß ich.
> Aber Titel wie Calling All Cars, LocoRoco Cocoreccho, GripShift, PixelJunk Racers, Super Rub a Dub, flOw (gut, ursprünglich Browserspiel) und bald Pain, Echochrome, flOwer, Everyday Shooter usw. sind alles Neuentwicklungen ohne Vergleich auf anderen Plattformen.
> 
> Vielleicht bekomme ich es ja auch nur nicht bei der 360 mit. Man möge mich erleuchten.



Gibt es natürlich. Schau dir doch einfach die Liste der Spiele auf der offiziellen Homepage an: http://www.xbox.com/de-DE/livearcade/


----------



## undergrounderX (21. September 2007)

*AW: Pro Evolution Soccer 2008: Demo auf Xbox Live*



			
				McDrake am 21.09.2007 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Freude Herrscht:
> _21.09.07 - Microsoft gibt bekannt, dass ab sofort ein Demo zum Fußballspiel Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (PS3, PS2, Xbox 360, PSP, DS, Wii) von Konami für die Xbox 360 auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz zum herunterladen zur Verfügung steht. Die Größe liegt bei 1.18 GB._
> 
> Quelle:
> http://gamefront.de/


  `mein Wochenende ist gerettet,nachdem die Skate Demo nach ungefähr 5-6 Stunden Spielen über 2 Wochen langweilig wurde


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. September 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Iceman am 21.09.2007 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 21.09.2007 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die hatte ich mir ja vorher angeguckt, aber von den Spielideen und Stilistisch ist da fast nichts vergleichbares/gleichwertiges mit dem PSN-Angebot dabei.

Man sieht es ja auch am "Bekanntheitsgrad", z.B. die Views bei den Videos dieser Titel auf gametrailers.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. September 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 21.09.2007 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Die hatte ich mir ja vorher angeguckt, aber von den Spielideen und Stilistisch ist da fast nichts vergleichbares/gleichwertiges mit dem PSN-Angebot dabei.


So etwas ist aber nun auch durchaus Geschmackssache. Finde alle drei Plattformen haben da interessante Titel und Konzepte, sind aber alle durchweg auch noch verbesserungswürdig und teilweise nicht sonderlich kundenfreundlich (überzogene Preise oder bei PS 3 / Wii die fehlende Möglichkeit jeden(!) Titel einfach mal ein wenig vor dem Kauf testen zu können. Auch bei "preiswerten" Games will ich nicht die "Katze im Sack" kaufen und gerade beim digitalen Vertrieb ist so etwas IMO eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## McDrake (21. September 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.09.2007 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch bei "preiswerten" Games will ich nicht die "Katze im Sack" kaufen und gerade beim digitalen Vertrieb ist so etwas IMO eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


Ich lad mir grad Loco Roco für doe PS3 runter.
Fand das Spiel schon auf dem PSP sehr spassig, war mir aber zu teuer.
die 4,95 (~3€)  sind ok, find ich.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. September 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				McDrake am 21.09.2007 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 21.09.2007 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei aber vorgewarnt, es spielt sich ganz anders als der PSP-Teil.

Die 3€ sind dennoch gut investiert, ich spiel es gerade schon seit 2 Stunden


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. September 2007)

*UT 3*

Während Epic bei der Xbox 360 Version noch grübelt, ob sie alle Maps auf die DVD bekommen werden, so steht nun zumindest für die demnächst erscheinende PS 3 Version fest, dass diese im Gegensatz zum PC nicht alle Maps haben wird. 

Grund: Die PS 3 ist nicht stark genug, um die Maps ruckelfrei / spielbar auf den Schirm zaubern zu können. (Vermutlich ein RAM-Problem.)



> Mark Rein said that they are shooting for a November release and did say that the PS3 version would have "most" of the content that would be found in its PC brother. *He said that there would be a couple of maps that would be left out of the PS3 version simply because the system didn't have the resources to produce a smooth gameplay experience. * But rest assured, the classic Unreal Tournament modding could still be performed and uploaded to your friends. Rein even told us that there were plans to allow for players to release mods for sale on the Playstation Network and that the most popular mods and maps would be compiled and sold in an updated Unreal Tournament 3 package later down the line. We'll have much more on Unreal Tournament 3 as its holiday release date draws closer.



http://ps3.ign.com/articles/821/821817p1.html


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. September 2007)

*AW: UT 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.09.2007 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Grund: Die PS 3 ist nicht stark genug, um die Maps ruckelfrei / spielbar auf den Schirm zaubern zu können. (Vermutlich ein RAM-Problem.)



Ram ist am wahrscheinlichsten, verstehe auch nicht ganz wieso man Konsolen grundsätzlich wenig Ram gibt. Hat es irgendeinen Nachteil (außer den Kosten), noch 256MB drauf zu packen?

360 kann ja noch auf diese paar Maps hoffen, weil das BS ein paar MB weniger braucht und CPU und GPU den RAM in beide Richtungen teilen können.


Frag mich allerdings, ob es zusammen mit Festplatten-Stream nicht doch möglich wäre bei der PS3 (aber dann bräuchte man wohl extra für diese Maps eine andere Art wie die Engine läuft).
Auch weiß man nicht wie hoch da Epics Ansprüche an Ruckefrei sind.



@"Microsoft legt Fokus auf Europa und schreibt Japan ab"
Dazu passend tragen sowohl die Trailer von FFXIII als auch Versus XIII dick ein "Only on PS3". Ausgehend von den bisherigen Zahlen sind das dann alleine 2,7-3,3 Millionen Japaner, die FFXIII und logischerweise spätestens dann eine PS3 kaufen (+die es ausleihen usw.).
Eine kleinere Zahl kommt noch mit FFvsXIII dazu, das noch mal andere Kunden anspricht.

Sprich MS hat sowieso auch in dieser Generation dann keine Chance irgendwelche Marktanteile gut zu machen.
Blue Dragon hat nichts genützt und davon ausgehend wird Lost Odyssey und Infinite Undiscovery (letzteres war wohl das einzige was man sich bei SE für Geld leisten konnte ^^) auch nicht viel dran reißen. Scheinbar kann man selbst mit Geld den Japanmarkt nicht erkaufen.


Um Europa zu gewinnen braucht es aber mehr als die typischen 360-Spiele (PS-typische Serien hier sehr beliebt, PC stärker verbreitet welcher viele der 360 Titel bietet etc.).
Man sieht es auch z.B. daran, dass die günstigere 360 für die PS3-Stückzahlen 4-5 Monate länger gebraucht hat und bei der PS3 erst noch das Weihnachtsgeschäft kommt. Titel wie Halo können hier nicht so viel reißen wie in den USA, Serien wie Gran Turismo, FF, MGS usw. allerdings schon.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ohne Japan ist es schwer auch in Europa zu gewinnen.

Das Standbein in den USA ist im Moment der größte Trumpf für MS, ihr Portfolio spricht speziell hier die Käufer an und die PS3 verkauft sich schlechter als die 360 im gleichen Zeitraum nach dem Release.
Das sorgt dafür, dass auch Japanische Firmen wie Namco und Capcom einige Multititel anbieten (welche dann eben auch gleich mit nach Europa kommen).


----------



## lucdec (23. September 2007)

*AW: UT 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.09.2007 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 22.09.2007 18:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das heißt die angebliche "Xbox 360 Killerkonsole-PS3" hat nicht genug Leistung für alle Maps?Wobei Sony auf mehreren E3's mit ihrer Hardware rumgeprotzt hat und haufenweise Techdemos gezeigt hat...

Und das mit dem RAM ist mir auch ein Rätsel-wieso nicht einfach 1 gb RAM und fertig, die Möglichkeiten wären doch dann viel größer.

Wie auch immer, ich warte auf den Nachfolger der 360.Sony's PS3 hatte ich auch in Erwägung gezogen, aber der Preis lässt einen dann doch schlucken.


----------



## Iceman (23. September 2007)

*AW: UT 3*



			
				lucdec am 23.09.2007 07:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt die angebliche "Xbox 360 Killerkonsole-PS3" hat nicht genug Leistung für alle Maps?Wobei Sony auf mehreren E3's mit ihrer Hardware rumgeprotzt hat und haufenweise Techdemos gezeigt hat...



Nur weil die PS3 nen Jahr später also die 360 gekommen ist heißt das nicht, dass sie von der Hardware her stärker ist. Die Verzögerung entstand vor allem wegen dem BluRay Laufwerk wofür lange Zeit keine blauen Dioden in ausreichender Stückzahl hergestellt werden konnten.
Von der reinen Hardwareleistung tun sich 360 und PS3 nicht viel. Die 360 hat die flexiblere Speicherstruktur (Die 512MB können beliebig auf Grafikchip und Prozesser aufgeteilt werden, bei PS3 sinds je 256MB fest) und den technologisch überlegenen Grafikchip, dafür hat die PS3 schneller angebundenen Grafikspeicher und den wahrscheinlich stärkeren Prozessor, wobei der Cell darunter leidet dass er wohl arg kompliziert zu programmieren ist.



			
				lucdec am 23.09.2007 07:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das mit dem RAM ist mir auch ein Rätsel-wieso nicht einfach 1 gb RAM und fertig, die Möglichkeiten wären doch dann viel größer.



Mehr Ram kann man auf 2 Arten einbauen: Indem man mehr Chips auf das Board setzt oder indem man größere Chips auf das Board setzt. Beides sorgt für Probleme, bei der ersten Vorgehensweise muss man zusätzliche Leitungsbahnen legen um die weiteren Chips anzubinden, das verkompliziert ergo das Boardlayout (und das ist schon arg genug, immerhin sitzt in sonner Konsole nur ein Board wo dann wirklich alles drauf ist). 
Größere Chips bedeutet höhere Kosten, da diese teurer sind und wenn man sich vor Augen führt, dass Sony immer noch bei der Konsole draufzahlt und Microsoft mittlerweile vielleicht so grade kostendeckend verkaufen kann ist die Entwicklung einer Konsole immer ein Abwägen aus Leistungsfähigkeit und Kosten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. September 2007)

*Halo 3*

Ab heute (21 Uhr) dürfen Magazine und Webseiten Reviews zu Halo 3 bringen. Hier ein erster Schwung:

- 1Up (10/10 Punkten)
- ComputerVideoGames (9,7/10 Punkten)
- Eurogamer.net (10/10 Punkten)
- Famitsu (37/40 Punkten)
- Gamedaily.com (9/10 Punkten)
- Gamepro.com (5/5 Punkten)
- Gamepro.de (9/10 Punkten)
- Gamespot (9.5/10 Punkten)
- Gamespot Korea (9,7/10 Punkten)
- GameSpy (5/5 Punkten)
- GameTrailers (9,8/10 Punkten)
- IGN (9,5/10 Punkten)
- Kikizo (9/10 Punkten)
- MetaCritics (97/100 Punkten)
- OXM Australien (10/10 Punkten)
- OXM Brasilien (9/10)
- OXM Deutschland (93 < - Angeblich Spoiler nicht lesen!
- Pro-G (10/10 Punkten)
- Teamxbox (9,7/10 Punkten)

http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=8382


----------



## lucdec (23. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.09.2007 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab heute (21 Uhr) dürfen Magazine und Webseiten Reviews zu Halo 3 bringen. Hier ein erster Schwung:
> 
> http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=8382



Ich seh schon-das Spiel taugt nix!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.09.2007 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab heute (21 Uhr) dürfen Magazine und Webseiten Reviews zu Halo 3 bringen. Hier ein erster Schwung:



Ui, die Wertungen sind aber überraschend 
(btw: die Famitsu-Wertung durfte schon früher raus? :-o )


Eine meiner Lieblingswertungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Graphics: 9.5
Innovation: 9.8

lol ^^

ich weiß, man muss natürlich ein Spiel/Stil usw. mögen, aber wirklich objektiv finde ich die Wertungen nicht.
(gerade wenn im Text u.a. auf den zu hoch gehypten SP, Halo2-in-HD-Grafik und der Tatsache, dass es eigentlich genau wie Halo1/2 ist hingewiesen wird, die Endwertung dann aber eine 9.x etc ist)


Ein interessanteres Review findet man bei
http://kotaku.com/gaming/feature/halo-3-review-300345.php
(ohne Wertung). Er greift da auch ein paar Punkte auf wie der seelenlose Masterchief etc.



Edit: auf gametrailers gibt es nun gefühlte 364 Videos zu Halo3, viel Spaß ^^


----------



## Blue_Ace (23. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.09.2007 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 23.09.2007 21:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von solchen (Hype-) Spielen würde ich auch abraten vor Release Wertungen  glauben zu schenken. Wer erinnert sich nicht an Half Life 2 (PC)? Trotzdem freu ich mich wie ein Kind auf Halo 3


----------



## Rabowke (24. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Blue_Ace am 23.09.2007 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Von solchen (Hype-) Spielen würde ich auch abraten vor Release Wertungen  glauben zu schenken. Wer erinnert sich nicht an Half Life 2 (PC)? Trotzdem freu ich mich wie ein Kind auf Halo 3


Also, wenn ich mir da so die anderen Wertungen ansehe:

- 1Up (10/10 Punkten)
- ComputerVideoGames (9,7/10 Punkten)
- Eurogamer.net (10/10 Punkten)
- Famitsu (37/40 Punkten)
- Gamer.no (9/10)
- Games Radar (10/10)
- Gamedaily.com (9/10 Punkten)
- Gamepro.com (5/5 Punkten)
- Gamepro.de (9/10 Punkten)
- Gamespot (9.5/10 Punkten)
- Gamespot Korea (9,7/10 Punkten)
- GameSpy (5/5 Punkten)
- GameTrailers (9,8/10 Punkten)
- IGN (9,5/10 Punkten)
- Kikizo (9/10 Punkten)
- MetaCritics (97/100 Punkten)
- OXM Australien (10/10 Punkten)
- OXM Brasilien (9/10)
- OXM Deutschland (93 - Angeblich Spoiler nicht lesen!
- Pro-G (10/10 Punkten)
- SavingProgress (10/10)
- Teamxbox (9,7/10 Punkten)
- WorthPlaying (9.6/10 Punkten)

Können soviele Magazine irren?  
Quelle


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (24. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Rabowke am 24.09.2007 08:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 23.09.2007 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



diese frage stelle ich mir auch. den auf gamerankings hat man wirklich einen überblick um sich nicht von hypewertungen zu täuschen. sogar die pro japan famitsu hat das spiel hoch bewertet ! ich habs vorbestellt und werds mir ansehen. ich bin der meinung so viele magazine können kaum irren. trotz allem ich bin immer noch skpetisch. übermorgen weiss ich mehr!


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 24.09.2007 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> sogar die pro japan famitsu hat das spiel hoch bewertet !




gerade die famitsu (auch die "richtige") ist alles andere als "pro- japan".
schau dir mal an welche wertungen da in letzter zeit westliche shooter (ua graw, rainbow six etc.) für die 360 bekommen haben.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (24. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Bonkic am 24.09.2007 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 24.09.2007 11:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hab ich gesehen. das war aber nicht immer so. diese spiele haben die wertungen auch verdient . ob halo3 wirklich 96% schnitt verdient hat muss es erst beweisen. auch bei bioshock war ich skpetisch und ich finde es hat die bewertungen verdient 

vorallem multiplayer müssen sie mir an kartenvielfalt und gameplay noch ne schippe drauflegen. denn ich hab keinen bock wieder ein map pack zu kaufen!!


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (24. September 2007)

*MG Online*

ich hab mir alle videos von der tokio game show angeschat. irgendiwe kann ich es nicht verstehen warum man in einem metal gear online plötzlich alle movement möglichkeiten, wie hängen , in deckung gehen, sich fallen lassen, spez. anschleichen usw.. einfach veroren hat. alle bewegungsmöglichkeiten ausser rennen ducken und schleichen sind nicht mehr vorhanden!! das ist doch ein witz dann ist metal gear nichst anderes als ein normaler taktik shooter ohne das typische metal gear flair....

ich dacht man könne die fähigkeiten aus dem SP auch im MP benutzen. leider scheint das nicht der fall zu sein. zumindest die bewegungen die ich mir gewünscht hätte. 

dazu finde ich die gezeigten levels ziemlich karg und öde. aber da kann sich ja noch was tun.


----------



## crackajack (24. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.09.2007 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein erster Schwung:
> - ComputerVideoGames (9,7/10 Punkten)
> - Gamespot Korea (9,7/10 Punkten)
> - GameTrailers (9,8/10 Punkten)
> - Teamxbox (9,7/10 Punkten)


Woah, das ist schon heftig.

Da hat das consol.at-Magazin, verglichen mit den anderen 1/100 Wertungssystemen, hart durchgegriffen:
Magere 90% für den SP und passable 95% für den MP. *g*

Na mal gucken, ich kann ja nichts dazu sagen, da mir die Vorgänger genauso wie der Hype um das jetzige Spiel sehr egal waren.
Vielleicht erwecken die Wertungen bei nem Kumpel mit Box aber doch noch Kaufgelüste und ich kann mir das Meisterwerk auch mal geben.....

Irgendwelche Fanboys in der Nähe. *umguck*
Bekommen richtig gute Spiele ab jetzt über 100%? *duck und renn*


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2007)

*Microsoft zum Konsolengeschäft und Halo 3*



			
				crackajack am 24.09.2007 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Seit dem Release der ersten Xbox im Jahr 2001 fährt Microsoft im Bereich Entertainment ständig Verluste ein, die Bach damit rechtfertigt, dass der Markteintritt als langfristige Investition zu sehen sei: "Konsolen sind enorm wichtig für die Unterhaltungsbranche, sie sind ein strategischer Anker." Durch die Xbox habe Microsoft die Möglichkeit erhalten Videos und Online-Dienste zu vermarkten (siehe Xbox Live).
> 
> Die größten Hoffnungen setzt Microsoft an "Halo 3". Bach: "Wir erwarten die besten Verkaufszahlen in der Geschichte der Spielkonsolen." Der Vorgänger wurde am ersten Verkaufstag 3,5 Millionen Mal verkauft, der Nachfolger soll das nochmals übertreffen.



_consolewars_

über 3,5 mios?
ein hehres ziel, angesichts von gerade mal 10 millionen installierter geräte weltweit. 

klar wird auch der ein oder andere (- um genauer zu sein wohl einige hunderttausend-) den release nutzen um sich gleichtzeitig eine 360 zu gönnen, aber dennoch halte ich das fast für unmöglich.


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2007)

*Hat hier zwar nix zu suchen, aber egal....*

Metal Slug 7 (DS) Video von der TGS:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QboBDHP4DNo&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Econsolewars%2Eeu%2Fnews%2F18108%2Fmetal%5Fslug%5F7%5Fbilder%5Fund%5Fein%5Fvideo%2F

contra 4, metal slug 7, final fantasy remakes, dragon quest 9, p´n`c adventures etc.pp.  es wird immer schwerer an nintendos bestseller vorbeizukommen.

(hört sich an wie werbung, ich weiss- und irgendwo ist es das zugegebenermassen auch)


----------



## Iceman (24. September 2007)

*AW: Microsoft zum Konsolengeschäft und Halo 3*



			
				Bonkic am 24.09.2007 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> über 3,5 mios?
> ein hehres ziel, angesichts von gerade mal 10 millionen installierter geräte weltweit.
> 
> klar wird auch der ein oder andere (- um genauer zu sein wohl einige hunderttausend-) den release nutzen um sich gleichtzeitig eine 360 zu können, aber dennoch halte ich das fast für unmöglich.



Im Anbetracht des Hypes und dessen, dass sicherlich ein guter Teil der 360 Besitzer auch Interesse an dem Spiel haben halte ich das schon für möglich. Ich würde schon schätzen, dass das Spiel im Endeffekt bei mindestens 50% (wahrscheinlich eher mehr) der 360 Besitzer im Schrank landen wird, die Frage ist halt wieviele sofort zugreifen und wieviele Leute erst jetzt ne 360 kaufen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. September 2007)

*AW: Microsoft zum Konsolengeschäft und Halo 3*



			
				Iceman am 24.09.2007 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 24.09.2007 13:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Könnte ich mir gut vorstellen. Das Spiel ist immerhin exklusiv und nur für die Box (eine abgewrackte PC-Version die vll. 2020 mal kommt gilt wohl kaum als Einwand ^^) - ein Umstand, der in der heutigen Zeit eher zur Seltenheit geworden ist. Monsterhype + Exklusivtitel + fallende Preise für die Box. Das Ding wird in meinen Augen definitiv einschlagen wie eine PS3, die man vom Hochhaus auf ein Kartenhaus wirft...

@ MGSnline: Nach Sichtung der Materialien von Gametrailers.com steht für mich fest: Gepimpte PSP-Version für die PS3 mit Neuerungen. Die Animationen sind fast identisch, der triste Klötzchenaufbau der Karten ist fast identisch, die chaotische und schlicht langatmige Action ist identisch. Klasse. Gut, auf der PSP hat sich das Ding mangels Alternativen verkauft, doch für die PS3 hätte ich etwas mehr erwartet.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Leddernilpferd (24. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Blue_Ace am 23.09.2007 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem freu ich mich wie ein Kind auf Halo 3




jo, geht mir auch so. Hab den ersten Teil geliebt und den zweiten nie zu ende gespielt. Um so mehr freu ich mich auf  Halo 3. Hab mir sogar eben nochmal die Story (ja, es gibt eine) von Halo auf Wikipedia durchgelesen damit ich dann am Mittwoch wieder richtig einsteigen kann 
Aber dass man Hypes nicht trauen kann, weiss ich spätestens seit Doom3.
Dennoch glaub ich dass Halo 3 ein Kracher wird. Wenn ich alleine schon an die fantastische Musikuntermalung denke...      


schönen Tag noch


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. September 2007)

*AW: Hat hier zwar nix zu suchen, aber egal....*



			
				Bonkic am 24.09.2007 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Metal Slug 7 (DS) Video von der TGS:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QboBDHP4DNo&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Econsolewars%2Eeu%2Fnews%2F18108%2Fmetal%5Fslug%5F7%5Fbilder%5Fund%5Fein%5Fvideo%2F
> 
> ...


Ich ignoriere viele DS-Meldungen und Videos schon absichtlich. Auf Dauer wird der kleine Kasten einfach zu teuer. Zelda muss für 2007 reichen, die restlichen schönen Titel werden wohl irgendwann später mal gekauft. -.-

Regards, eX!


----------



## Blue_Ace (24. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 24.09.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 23.09.2007 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, die Musik war klasse. Hab die ersten drei Bücher in einer Sammeledition gelesen und vor ein paar Tagen Halo 2 nochmal durchgespielt.. Bin also bereit für Teil 3


----------



## lucdec (24. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*

Nun, jetzt habe ich meine 360   

Warscheinlich kündigt Microsoft am Donnerstag den Nachfolger der 3-60 an...   

Ernsthaft:

Meine Frage ist (habe ich zwar schon gefragt):

Also-momentan spiele ich mit dem Composite Kabel auf meinem "normalen" Fernseher.

Frage:

SCART Kabel für den 108 cm normalen Fernseher kaufen oder doch lieber ein VGA Kabel für den 19 Zoll TFT (1280 x 1024)?

Großes Bild - kleine Auflösung

Kleines Bild - hohe Auflösung

PS: Hat wer nen Vergleichscreen zwischen Composite und SCART?


----------



## McDrake (24. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				lucdec am 24.09.2007 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Großes Bild - kleine Auflösung
> 
> Kleines Bild - hohe Auflösung


Ich persönlich hätte lieber ein kleines, dafür scharfes Bild. Nur schon wegen der Schrift und den Texturen.
Klar kommt das Gamefeeling auf nem grossen Bildschiirm auch auf. Für Mehrspielermodus würde ich da wieder den grossen TV nehmen.


----------



## lucdec (24. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				McDrake am 24.09.2007 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 24.09.2007 21:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir ist da grad ne Idee gekommen:


Bei der 360 sind ja auch die Rot, Blau und Grünen Stecker dabei.Bei meiner Graka war ja so ein Adapter bei.

Ich habe also jetzt die Xbox über den Adapter mit der Graka verbunden-hmm, kommt da ein Bild?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				lucdec am 24.09.2007 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist da grad ne Idee gekommen:
> 
> 
> Bei der 360 sind ja auch die Rot, Blau und Grünen Stecker dabei.Bei meiner Graka war ja so ein Adapter bei.
> ...



Normalerweise hat man bei den Grakas nur einen TV-Ausgang, aber keinen TV-Eingang. Es gibt einige Modelle, die können das zwar auch (tragen meist die Bezeichnung "ViVo" im Namen), aber da müsstest du mal in die Beschreibung schauen bzw. mal den genauen Namen der Karte nennen.

Zur Frage weiter oben: Also ich würde lieber ein deutlich schärferes Bild haben wollen, allerdings hast du das Problem, dass du keinen Breitbild-TFT hast. Entsprechend wirst du bei 9 von 10 Spielen oben und unten schwarze Balken haben, da der Breitbildmodus Pflicht ist. Hier wäre vielleicht die Investition in einen preiswerten Breitbild TFT ganz sinnvoll.


----------



## Rabowke (25. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*

Sooo, heut haben wir den 25.09 und ich wollte fragen, ob jemand einen Laden kennt in Berlin, der bereits Halo 3 verkauft!  

Ich werd mal locker flockig nach'm Feierabend zu meinem MM des Vertrauens fahren und hoffen, dass die schon Halo 3 verkaufen.

Bis jetzt haben sie jedes Spiel, was ich haben wollte, min. einen Tag früher verkauft.


----------



## lucdec (25. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.09.2007 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 24.09.2007 22:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese schmerzliche Erfahrung habe ich bereits am Fernseher gemacht...   

Und der TFT Schirm würde mein Budget sprengen.

Aber um das klarzustellen:

Ihr hättet wirklich lieber ein 19er Bild in 1280 x 1024 als ein großes Standard TV-Bild (eventuell per SCART-Kabel-> macht das überhaupt so einen großen Unterschied?)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				lucdec am 25.09.2007 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Und der TFT Schirm würde mein Budget sprengen.


OK



> Aber um das klarzustellen:
> 
> Ihr hättet wirklich lieber ein 19er Bild in 1280 x 1024 als ein großes Standard TV-Bild (eventuell per SCART-Kabel-> macht das überhaupt so einen großen Unterschied?)


Es ist natürlich auch immer schwer so etwas zu entscheiden, wenn man selbst anders spielt. Ich möchte beispielsweise nicht mehr auf das Hochauflösende Bild verzichten und bei PC Spielen stört dich das kleine Bild doch auch nicht, oder?
Aber da du die Box ja schon hast, die Investition in ein XBox VGA-Kabel ist ja auch nicht so groß (ab etwa 10€) und dann kann man selbst entscheiden, wie man lieber zocken möchte.
Zudem sei auch gesagt, dass einige wenige Ausnahmen gibt, wo die Spiele die Schrift ein wenig zu klein für einen normalen Fernseher darstellen. Auf Anhieb fallen mir da Dead Rising oder Blue Dragon ein.


----------



## lucdec (25. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.09.2007 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 25.09.2007 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verstehe,

naja für eines der beiden (VGA Kabel oder SCART Kabel) wollte ich mich sowieso entscheiden.

Aber das heißt, dass ihr das kleine scharfe Bild dem großen normalen vorzieht. Sorry, dass ich das so oft erwähne nur will mir das nicht in die Birne.   

Ich würde dann wirklich einen Unterschied merken, wenn ich in 1280 x 1024 auf der Box spiele anstatt knapp 4 Meter vor meinem Fernseher?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				lucdec am 25.09.2007 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das heißt, dass ihr das kleine scharfe Bild dem großen normalen vorzieht. Sorry, dass ich das so oft erwähne nur will mir das nicht in die Birne.
> 
> Ich würde dann wirklich einen Unterschied merken, wenn ich in 1280 x 1024 auf der Box spiele anstatt knapp 4 Meter vor meinem Fernseher?


Du siehst auf jeden Fall mehr Details auf dem Schirm. Ob es dir allerdings besser gefällt, ist ne andere Sache. Kenne ja z.B. deinen TV auch nicht. Ich spiele auf nem 23Zoll TFT und damit sehr zufrieden, aber der ist auch ein wenig Größer und - wie gesagt - ein Breitbildgerät.

Du könntest ja mal ein Game auf dem PC starten und danach das Bild zum Vergleich über TV-Out an deinen TV schicken und dir ein Bild machen, wie der Unterschied in etwa sein könnte.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (25. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*

ein xbox live kumpel von mir aus deutschland hatte gestern schon halo 3 . sein händer des vertrauens hats gestern rausgehauen trotz street date. 
hab ich noch churz mit ihm unterhalten. er meinte das die bewertungen grösstenteils gerechtfertigt sind. auch wenn die grafik nicht immer über alle zweifel erhaben ist , macht es nen riesen spass. das gameplay seih klasisches halo mit neuen ideen , die man aber auch gut umgesetzt hat. der SP seih klasse und hält was er verspricht. die story, die atmo und das gameplay ergeben ein ganzes. alle die die alten halo gut fanden werden freude haben an dem enuen teil. vorallem seih nicht alles nur hype es beseteht auch die qualität ist vorhanden!

so freu ich mich doch auf mrogen und werd mal anzocken !


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2007)

*Rare entwickelt für Wii?*



> gerüchten zufolge wird viva pinata: party animals für die wii umgesetzt



_egm_

das wäre das erste mal, seit der übernahme, dass rare wieder ein spiel für eine stationäre nintendo- konsole bringt.


----------



## Bonkic (25. September 2007)

*Timesplitters 4 für Wii?!?*



> (...)Die Zeichen für eine Wii-Umsetzung stehen alles andere als schlecht. David Doak von Free Radical bezeichnete die Entwicklungsumgebung der Nintendo-Konsole als "eine gute Sache".
> 
> Weiterhin bestätigte er, dass das Team vorhabe, auch der Wii eine eigene Version zu spendieren. Über eine entsprechende Shooter-Steuerung mache er sich keine Sorgen. Laut seiner Aussage werde man ein System entwickeln, das sich bewährt.



_onlinewelten.com_


----------



## Rabowke (25. September 2007)

*Halo 3*

Ein guter Bekannter sollte mir Bescheid geben, wenn er Halo 3 in einem MM in Berlin entdeckt, vor ein paar Minuten kam folgende MMS:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucdec (25. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*

Unser kleiner Laden bei uns hat das Spiel auch schon verkauft...   

Zwar nicht im Regal, aber als ich gefragt habe, obs Sie es morgen kriegen sagte der Verkäufer: "Ich habs hinten in der Kasse liegen".

Und ich konnte mit Glück die letzte Version bekommen.

-> Bin jetzt warscheinlich im ersten Drittel oder vielleicht sogar schon in der Hälfte des Spiels.

Bis jetzt spiele ich immer noch auf dem Fernseher, Grafik ist auch so sehr gut. (Später kommt dann das SCART oder VGA Kabel)

PS: Nur wenn man von PC Spielen die auch schon nicht sehr günstig sind auf Konsolenspiele umsteigt, also....als ich den Preis sah musste ich schlucken....


----------



## Iceman (26. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Rabowke am 25.09.2007 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein guter Bekannter sollte mir Bescheid geben, wenn er Halo 3 in einem MM in Berlin entdeckt, vor ein paar Minuten kam folgende MMS:



Den Aussagen vieler User und Tests nach soll die deutsche Synchro wohl der letzte Scheiss sein während in englischen Tests die Sprachausgabe gelobt wird. Von der DV würde ich also gehörigen Sicherheitsabstand einnehmen


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Iceman am 26.09.2007 01:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 25.09.2007 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hatte ich auch gelesen. Der einzige Sprecher, der mir voll auf den Sack geht, ist in der Anfangsszene Elton als Sanitäter ... total unpassend.

Ansonsten stören mich noch die 'Nebenbei'-Geräusche der NPCs, z.B. Aussprüche wie "Alter!" mag ich in einem Sci-Fi Shooter nicht hören. Aber ansonsten? Mir gefällts ziemlich gut. Was ich aber nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist die hochgelobte Grafik. Vllt. mag es daran liegen, dass ich 'nur' auf einen 22" TFT Spiele und die Auflösung des TFTs nicht nativ von der XBox360 unterstützt wird und mein TFT interpolieren muss.

Einige Texturen sind echt matschig ³, andere Stellen im Spiel sehen z.B. sehr sehr gut aus, wie z.B. die Landschaft, wenn man das erste mal einen Warthog fahren darf. Extreme weitsicht und stimmiges Gesamtdesign. 

Da ich jetzt erst zwei Stunden gespielt hab, würde ich sagen, es ist ein 88-90% Spiel.


----------



## Rabowke (26. September 2007)

*Star Wars - The Force Unleashed*

Es gibt neues Videomaterial! Leider keine Trailer oder massig Ingame-Grafik zu bewundern, sondern _lediglich nur_ zwei kleine Videos mit einem Making-Of.

Natürlich sieht man dort sehr kurze Spielszenen, die sich fast alle ausschließlich mit der *Macht* beschäftigen.

Hier gibts die Videos.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (26. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Rabowke am 26.09.2007 07:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 26.09.2007 01:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hallo.

hab es auch seit gestern und kann mich da auf jedenfall anschliessen. die atmo ist sehr gut und mann fühlt sich sofort wieder reinversetzt in die story. was die syncro angeht, die ist wie gesagt stellenweise recht übel. aber nicht alles ist schlecht. am schlechtesten finde ich die vom masterchief. ahb jetzt glaub ich bis level 3 und würde so ne wertung um die 90% geben.
was die grafik angeht, bin ich nicht überwältigt, aber auch nicht enttäuscht. es istdoch ein gutes gesammtkonzept aus story, grafik, atmosphäre und gameplay. natürlich ist es halt auch immer geschacksache und welche erwartungen man hat. ich z.b. konnte mit dem hochgelobten bioshock überhaupt nichts anfangen, nachdem ich die demo gespielt hatte. habe mir nach vielen enttäuschungen in der vergangenheit angewöhnt einfach die erwartungen runterzuschrauben und bin damit gut gefahren.
allen halofans wünsche ich jedenfalls viel spass mit dem letzten teil.

schönen tag noch


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 26.09.2007 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> allen halofans wünsche ich jedenfalls viel spass mit dem letzten teil.



Apropos, was wird denn nun danach aus der 360 bzw. einem Nachfolger?! 


Ein Kumpel von mir ist relativ enttäuscht über die deutsche Syncro.
Wäre ja nicht so schlimm, wenn die englische noch mit drauf wäre, aber dem ist ja nicht so (DVD :> ).


Und der Start war übrigens so erfolgreich, dass Halo3 trotz der Server-Aufstockung Live zeitweise zerstört hatte ^^
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=21177

und noch ein Detail:
Die durch die Hülle zerkratzen DVDs einiger LE-Versionen von Halo3 können umgetauscht werden, falls hier jemand betroffen ist.


Edit: was solls, wenn ich eh schon bei der Halo-Lästerrunde bin:
Coop nutzt nicht das volle HDTV-Bild.
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=21166
Übrigens sollten die Entwickler bei HDTV-Bildschirmen sowieso die Spielbildschirme nicht übereinander anordnen, sondern nebeneinander.
Bei Resistance ist mir das im Coop sehr positiv aufgefallen, da es bei 16:9 einfach mehr Sinn macht und jeder einen akzeptablen Sichtbereich hat.


----------



## Iceman (26. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2007 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos, was wird denn nun danach aus der 360 bzw. einem Nachfolger?!



Was soll damit sein? Ist ja nicht so, dass es auf der Xbox lediglich Halo gibt. Grade Playstation Fans sollten sich momentan mit Schmähungen zurück halten, die PS3 kann man ja bisher gefahrlos als Totgeburt bezeichnen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Iceman am 26.09.2007 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2007 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war keine Schmähung sondern ein Spaß mit einem Körnchen Wahrheit. 

http://vgchartz.com/worldtotals.php?name=&console=X360&publisher=&sort=Total
Ein Gears 2 noch sowie Ninja Gaiden 2, wenn all das weiterhin 360-Exklusiv bleibt (wobei im Fall von Gears eine verbesserte PC-Fassung ein Jahr später auch kein Kaufargument ist).
Fast alles andere ist Multi, hat erfolgreichere PS-Genrevertreter oder setzt sich Genrebedingt Grenzen beim Massenmarkt (Mass Effect würde ich jetzt auch eher in Oblivion-Verkaufsränge schätzen).

Halo hat im (US)-Westen aber die Zugkraft wie FF in Japan.
Daher meine Verwunderung (trotz Halo Wars etc.).


Und was die PS3-Spielelage angeht, das ist eben sehr subjektiv.

Ich hab mir in den 6 Monaten PS3 seit dem Release 6 Spiele gekauft:
- Resistance
- MotorStorm
- The Darkness
- Lair
unterwegs ist gerade noch:
- Heavenly Sword
und Stranglehold (die CE mit Hard Boiled in HD) wurde scheinbar verschoben, man weiß es nicht 

4/6 PS3 Exklusiv, ist für das halbe Jahr nicht schlecht wie ich finde.
Zumal Resistance+MotorStorm immer noch wegen dem wirklich tollen MP gut sind.
Die anderen (außer Stranglehold, das kauf ich quasi wegen der CE *g*) sind zwar kürzere SP-Erlebnisse, sprechen mich aber vor allem wegen der Präsentation an (nichts vergleichbares) und dank US-Versionen hab ich für jedes auch nur 44-48€ gezahlt.



Spoiler



Und: Allein wegen Planet Earth auf BluRay hab ich den PS3 und HDTV Kauf nicht bereut - ist eben alles subjektiv wie gesagt 



Im Store hab ich dann noch flOw, LocoRoco und Tekken gekauft, letzteres könnte man auch fast als das 7. PS3 Spiel werten. Warhawk hätte ich auch noch, wenn ich Zeit hätte 
(+ noch ein paar Titel "ertauscht" durch die 5-Konsolen-Regel)

Zu PS2-Zeiten hatte ich Tekken TT und Fifa01 zum Release, dann war ca. 6 Monate Ebbe (subjektiv, aber war damals wirklich anders) bis GT3 im Sommer erschien und dann nochmal ein paar Monate zum ersten Weihnachtsgeschäft (und erst im folgenden Jahr ging es eigentlich dann mit den Granaten los).
(hatte allerdings auch FF9 und die SNES/NES FFs für PS1 zu dieser Zeit, lief aber nun ähnlich, da ich noch ein paar fehlende PS2-Klassiger erworben habe).



Zum Abschluss noch das neue Review von Zero Punctuation zu Peggle (kannte ich nicht bzw. diese Minispielfirma, fand es aber trotzdem wieder sehr lustig ^^)
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/2280-Zero-Punctuation-Peggle
(manhunt war übrigens letzte Woche dran, falls es jemand verpasst hat ^^)


----------



## Iceman (26. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> http://vgchartz.com/worldtotals.php?name=&console=X360&publisher=&sort=Total
> Ein Gears 2 noch sowie Ninja Gaiden 2, wenn all das weiterhin 360-Exklusiv bleibt (wobei im Fall von Gears eine verbesserte PC-Fassung ein Jahr später auch kein Kaufargument ist).
> Fast alles andere ist Multi, hat erfolgreichere PS-Genrevertreter oder setzt sich Genrebedingt Grenzen beim Massenmarkt (Mass Effect würde ich jetzt auch eher in Oblivion-Verkaufsränge schätzen).



Der Link funktioniert momentan nicht, kann also nicht Bezug darauf nehmen was da steht.

Und was soll "erfolgreichere PS Genrevertreter" heißen? Damit könntest du allenfalls Final Fantasy und MGS4 meinen und diese halten ja die Leute nicht davon ab Spiele aus dem gleichen Genre zu kaufen.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Halo hat im (US)-Westen aber die Zugkraft wie FF in Japan.
> Daher meine Verwunderung (trotz Halo Wars etc.).



Dann wird auf den nächsten Bungie Titel dick "Von den Machern von Halo" gepappt und entsprechendes Marketing gefahren 



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was die PS3-Spielelage angeht, das ist eben sehr subjektiv.
> 
> Ich hab mir in den 6 Monaten PS3 seit dem Release 6 Spiele gekauft:
> - Resistance
> ...



Und keiner der Exklusivtitel ist ein >90% Spiel während die 360 davon ne ganze Reihe hat. Man kann es imo ganz einfach sagen: Die Spiele die dieses Jahr bei den meisten Kritikern auf dem "Spiel des Jahres" Platz auftauchen werden sind 360er Spiele. Ich würde schätzen diese Auszeichnung wird in den meisten Fällen eine Entscheidung zwischen Bioshock und Halo 3 sein wobei ich Mass Effect auch noch als Kandidaten sehen würde.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Abschluss noch das neue Review von Zero Punctuation zu Peggle (kannte ich nicht bzw. diese Minispielfirma, fand es aber trotzdem wieder sehr lustig ^^)
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/2280-Zero-Punctuation-Peggle
> (manhunt war übrigens letzte Woche dran, falls es jemand verpasst hat ^^)



Kenn ich auch erst seitdem ich die Orange Box auf Steam gekauft hab wo Peggle Extreme (~10 Level mit Half Life Hintergründen) kostenlos bei ist. Aber wiedermal sehr lustig.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Iceman am 26.09.2007 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Link funktioniert momentan nicht, kann also nicht Bezug darauf nehmen was da steht.
> 
> Und was soll "erfolgreichere PS Genrevertreter" heißen? Damit könntest du allenfalls Final Fantasy und MGS4 meinen und diese halten ja die Leute nicht davon ab Spiele aus dem gleichen Genre zu kauen.


das war nur eine Auflistung der meistverkauften 360 Spiele (und wollte noch XB Liste hintendran setzen, aber geht im Moment nicht).
Da sind dann eben CoD darunter etc.
Titel wie Forza auch, darauf bezog sich dann das mit den erfolgreicheren Titeln (GT).




> Und keiner der Exklusivtitel ist ein >90% Spiel während die 360 davon ne ganze Reihe hat.


Nach 6 bzw. 10 Monaten?
Man kann alternativ auch gerne mal bei der Wii schauen 
über 90% Spiele für First-Gen Titel kann/sollte man imo auch gar nicht geben, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.

Übrigens sehe ich da "exklusiv" (PC) von den "Reihe" auch nur Gears, H3 und BioShock:
http://www.gamerankings.com/itemrankings/simpleratings.asp
(Plattform 360 wählen)
Ich kann mich da stilistisch mit keinem davon anfreunden und für mich persönlich steht als SP-Shooter-Erlebnis The Darkness locker über jedem dieser Titel. Atmosphärisch vielleicht noch BioShock.




> Man kann es imo ganz einfach sagen: Die Spiele die dieses Jahr bei den meisten Kritikern auf dem "Spiel des Jahres" Platz auftauchen werden sind 360er Spiele. Ich würde schätzen diese Auszeichnung wird in den meisten Fällen eine Entscheidung zwischen Bioshock und Halo 3 sein wobei ich Mass Effect auch noch als Kandidaten sehen würde.



Ist nicht unbedingt überraschend, da stehen dann Third-Gen Spiele gegen First-Gen-Titel.
Übrigens wenn es Kritiker wie IGN sind, die Lair unter 50% geben, können sie das gerne so einschätzen ^^


btw:
Die Auflistung dieser Spiele-Awards 2007 ist zwar recht seltsam  aber dann doch relativ ausgeglichen:
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/18119/british_academy_video_game_awards_2007_-_die_nominierungen/


----------



## Iceman (26. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Titel wie Forza auch, darauf bezog sich dann das mit den erfolgreicheren Titeln (GT).



GT kenne ich persönlich nicht, aber Forza ist ja schon extrem Simulationslastig, ist GT da nicht eher "Konkurrent" von PGR4 welches ja mehr nen Actioneinschlag hat?



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach 6 bzw. 10 Monaten?
> Man kann alternativ auch gerne mal bei der Wii schauen
> über 90% Spiele für First-Gen Titel kann/sollte man imo auch gar nicht geben, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.



Wii hat immerhin 3: Zelda, RE4 und Metroid Prime 3. Wobei man von mir aus RE4 nicht zählen muss (auch wenn Nintendofanboys garantiert "Die neue Steuerung macht das Spiel tausendmal besser" schreien würden ). Sind immerhin 2 >90% Titel kurz nach Start der Konsole. 
Und die späteren Generationen von Spielen verbessern vor allem die Grafik und diese allein ist nun nicht unbedingt Vorraussetzung für einen Toptitel.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens sehe ich da "exklusiv" (PC) von den "Reihe" auch nur Gears, H3 und BioShock:
> http://www.gamerankings.com/itemrankings/simpleratings.asp
> (Plattform 360 wählen)



Forza liegt bei 89%, auch definitiv noch nen Toptitel, ich rechne damit, dass sich da noch PGR4 und Mass Effect dieses Jahr einreihen werden.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich da stilistisch mit keinem davon anfreunden und für mich persönlich steht als SP-Shooter-Erlebnis The Darkness locker über jedem dieser Titel. Atmosphärisch vielleicht noch BioShock.



Das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Bei Halo 3 muss ich mich da anschliessen, eines der Spiele die definitiv nicht auf meinem Einkaufszettel stehen, aber da ich sowohl Darkness als auch Bioshock hier habe muss ich definitiv sagen, dass Bioshock ein gutes Stück besser ist als Darkness in eigentlich allen Bereichen.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nicht unbedingt überraschend, da stehen dann Third-Gen Spiele gegen First-Gen-Titel.
> Übrigens wenn es Kritiker wie IGN sind, die Lair unter 50% geben, können sie das gerne so einschätzen ^^



Wie gesagt, ich halte dieses "Das sind doch XY Gen Spiele" für Unsinn. Außerdem verstehe ich nicht ganz wie du die Generationen definierst, heute dürften vielleicht so grade die ersten Spiele erscheinen deren Programmierung begonnen wurde als die 360 noch auf dem Markt war, aber alle großen Titel sind bereits deutlich davor in Arbeit gewesen, einfach weil eine solche Spieleentwicklung heute meist länger als 2 Jahre braucht.

Und von Lair hab ich das Gametrailers Testvideo gesehen, danach zu urteilen würde ich die 50% definitiv unterstützen 



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> btw:
> Die Auflistung dieser Spiele-Awards 2007 ist zwar recht seltsam  aber dann doch relativ ausgeglichen:
> http://www.consolewars.eu/news/18119/british_academy_video_game_awards_2007_-_die_nominierungen/



Extrem seltsam. Da sind Spiele nominiert die nichtmal erschienen sind, da sind Spiele drin die bereits 2006 erschienen sind, ka wer diese Awards vergibt, aber ich glaub die da Nominieren haben gesoffen


----------



## McDrake (26. September 2007)

*Konnte ein paar 360er-Spiele antesten*

War gestern bei nem Kollegen, der ne Debug-360 zu Hause hatt (zwecks Vorführung nächster Woche) und da haben wir ein paar Games angetestet.
Es handelte sich dabei um keine fertigen Produkte, darum kann das bis zum "Endergebnis" der Vollversionen natürlich noch einige Änderungen geben

*Army of two*:
Hab die Einführungsmission gespielt, die recht komplex ausgefallen ist.
Da man im Solomodus seinem Teamkollegen Befehle geben muss, auch verständlich.

Danach haben wir ein paar Missionen direkt angewählt um den Coop zu testen.
Das Game macht echt Spass und erfordert Taktik. Sound ist gut, die Sprüche cool.
Das Aufrüsten der Waffen und der Panezerung, bzw deren Erwerb wird sicher auch ein Motivationsfaktor im fertigen Spiel sein und hat auch Auswirkungen auf den Aggro-Faktor. Wer mit einer goldenen Waffe um sich schiesst, braucht sich nicht zu wundern, dass sich die Gegner nur auf ihn fixieren.
Dies kann aber der Kollege geschickt ausnutzen um "ungesehen" hinter die Gegner zu schleichen und dann von dort Unruhe zu stiften.

In einem Level ist man mit einem leichten Fahrzeug unterwegs.
Der eine fährt, der andere schiesst mit dem aufmontierten Gewehr.
Leider wurde jener Level durch zwei Sachen getrübt:
1. Das Fahrzeug bleibt an jeder Ecke hängen
2. Wir haben den Abschnitt nicht geschafft. Egal ob mit durchpreschen oder mit vorsichtigem Vorgehen 


*NFSro*:
Hmm... gefiel mir jetzt nicht so doll, bin aber auch kein NFS-Fan. Konnte zwei Strecken fahren.
Einmal die schon viel gesehene Strasse in der Wüste und einmal nen Rundkurs in einer Stadt.
Die Steuerung bein Speedevent (erste Strecke) fand ich sehr träge, was dazu führte, dass ich erst beim dritten mal die Strecke ohne Totalschaden schaffte. Aber das ist wohl Gewohnheitssache. 
Beim Rundstreckenrennen wurde ich dafür auf Anhieb zweiter 
Bei jenem Rennen kams noch zu Rucklern im Bildaufbau. Lustigerweise am stärksten in nem Tunnel.
Grafisch ganz gut, leider ohne richtige Cockpitansicht.


*Simpsons*
Überraschung des Abends...
Hatte schon Befürchtung, das es sich hier einfach um ein schnelles Lizensprodukt handeln würde. Auch mein Kollege fands nicht wirklich toll, als er es schon mal alleine gespielt hat.
Aber im Zweispielermodus ist das Ding ein Gaudi. Teamwork ist hier angesagt. Grafisch halt wie die Serie. Aber die Levels sind sehr abwechslungsreich, voller Anspielungen und witzigen Ideen und zu allem Übel muss man noch überlegen.
Aber als SP würd ich das Ding nicht holen.

Dieses Spiel war auch schon am weitesten Fortgeschritten in der Programmierung. Die meisten Levels waren um die 80% fertiggestellt.
Keine Abstürze, keine sichtbaren Bugs.

Bei Army of two sahs schon ganz anders aus. Deutsche Texte fingen ca einen halben Meter ausserhalb des Screens an und eine Mission liess sich nicht beenden. Dafür konnte man alles Cheats sehr leicht eingeben. Die werden in der finalen Version wohl nicht so easy einzugeben sein 

NFSro hatte Ladezeiten, die echt nervten


Was gestern nicht funktioniert:
Hellgate London. Windows meldete beim Starten des Games einen Fehler

Hätt mich aber schon interessiert, wie das Teil ausschaut auf nem Quadcore.
Werd ich aber hoffentlich nächsten Donnerstag sehen.


So, meld mich ab, um den Helm meiner Legendary Edition zu polieren


----------



## undergrounderX (27. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*

Zu den Exklusiv Titeln. Ich denk mal es ist ein allgemeiner Trend das diese Exklusiv Titel aussterben,sprich auf allen Plattformen erscheinen. 
Als Entwickler würd ich mir auch zweimal überlegen ob ich MGS nur für die PS3 rausbringe oder auch für die mehrverkaufte (da ehr veröffentlichte) 360.
Denk aber das die 360 zum Weinachtsgeschäft die besseren Exklusiv Titel hat (Halo,Mass Effect,Bioshock,PGR4 etc.) .


			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2007 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich da stilistisch mit keinem davon anfreunden und für mich persönlich steht als SP-Shooter-Erlebnis The Darkness locker über jedem dieser Titel. Atmosphärisch vielleicht noch BioShock.


Sehr gut wenn du als PS3 Besitzer,der nie ein GoW oder Bioshock auf der 360 gespielt hat (höchstens angetestet) sich so sicher sein kann.Hätte ich auch nur ne PS3 zu Hause und The Darkness durchgespielt würd ich auch sagen das es das geilste war,weil mir bei den anderen beiden die Spielerfahrung fehlt.
Hab Darkness ,GoW und Bioshock gespielt und nach meinem persönlichen Geschmack ist the Darkness mit doch einigem Abstand das schlechteste.Zwar sehr gut,aber GoW und Bioshock sind nochmal eine andere Klasse.
The Darkness , GoW, Bioshock


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*

Schön Eindrücke, danke McDrake. 




			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2007 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre ja nicht so schlimm, wenn die englische noch mit drauf wäre, aber dem ist ja nicht so (DVD :> ).


Wäre sicherlich schön, nur ist es kein DVD-Problem. Platz wäre noch auf dem Datenträger. 
Es ist nur erschreckend, wie MS bei einem Game wie Halo die Syanchronisation so verhauen kann. Wurd aber noch locker von Blue Dragon getoppt und da wird in Reviews geschrieben die sei so toll. *würg*





> Übrigens sollten die Entwickler bei HDTV-Bildschirmen sowieso die Spielbildschirme nicht übereinander anordnen, sondern nebeneinander.
> Bei Resistance ist mir das im Coop sehr positiv aufgefallen, da es bei 16:9 einfach mehr Sinn macht und jeder einen akzeptablen Sichtbereich hat.


Also am Besten wäre es, wenn man so etwas als Spieler selber bestimmen könnte. Leider war es bei den Vorgängern so, wenn man die im Emulator gespielt hat, dass der Schirm senkrecht geteilt war. Ich empfand es als grausam und deutlich unübersichtlicher. ^^





			
				undergrounderX am 27.09.2007 01:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Exklusiv Titeln. Ich denk mal es ist ein allgemeiner Trend das diese Exklusiv Titel aussterben,sprich auf allen Plattformen erscheinen.
> Als Entwickler würd ich mir auch zweimal überlegen ob ich MGS nur für die PS3 rausbringe oder auch für die mehrverkaufte (da ehr veröffentlichte) 360.


*zustimmendnick*
Außerdem sehe ich es als "Kunde" sowieso so, dass es besser ist, wenn ein Game für möglichst viele Systeme erscheint. Würde ja auch einiges sparen, wenn man nicht in System A, B und C investieren müsste, um alle Titel spielen zu können.




btw, Daten zum Halo-Launch


> Xbox 360 Exclusive “Halo 3” Registers Biggest Day in US Entertainment History with $170 Million in Sales
> 
> Microsoft today announced that the Xbox 360 exclusive game “Halo 3” has officially become the biggest entertainment launch in history, garnering an estimated $170 million in sales in the United States alone in the first 24 hours. The Xbox 360 title beat previous records set by blockbuster theatrical releases like “Spider-man 3” and novels such as “Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows.”
> 
> ...


http://www.majornelson.com/archive/2007/09/26/it-s-official-quot-halo-3-quot-registers-biggest-day-in-us-entertainment-history.aspx


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2007)

*Activision kauft Bizarre*



> Activision ist derzeit dabei sich selbst zu vergrößern. Als einer der Schritte will das Unternehmen im Bereich Rennspiele einen Fuß in die Tür kriegen. (...)
> 
> Activision will mit dem Kauf von Bizzare Creations die eigene Wachstumstrategie vervollständigen. Der Entwickler soll selbstständig bleiben, jedoch auch weitere Projekte für Activision entwickeln. Der erste Titel aus dieser Fusion ist nach Abschluss des Geschäftsjahres 2009 zu erwarten.



_game-radio_


----------



## lucdec (27. September 2007)

*AW: Activision kauft Bizarre*

Bin ich einfach aus der Übung was Konsolenspiele betrifft oder ist HALO 3 auf Normal schwerer als Teil 1 & 2 auf Normal?


Zuerst wollte ich ja auf Heldenhaft spielen, aber nach den ersten 30 Minuten bin schneeeeeell auf Normal umgestiegen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. September 2007)

*Jericho*

Die Demo zu Jericho ist nun auch auf Xbox Live verfügbar (90 MB).
Allerdings nicht für Deutschland. Aber man kann sich die Demo auch mit AT, US, UK, etc. Account saugen. Eine IP-Sperre/Abfrage gibt es nicht.

Und außerdem gibt es eine NHL2k8 Demo. (1 GB)


----------



## Bonkic (27. September 2007)

*Mass Effect (Presale) erhält USK- Einstufung*



> Mass Effect - Presale (Xbox 360, Microsoft)
> Freigegeben ab 16 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG



_usk_


----------



## EmmasPapa (27. September 2007)

*Halo 3*

hat am Starttag 170 Millionen Dollar umgesetzt 

http://www.computerbase.de/news/software/spiele/actionspiele/2007/september/halo_3_start/


----------



## undergrounderX (27. September 2007)

*AW: Jericho*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.09.2007 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Demo zu Jericho ist nun auch auf Xbox Live verfügbar *(90 MB)*.
> Allerdings nicht für Deutschland. Aber man kann sich die Demo auch mit AT, US, UK, etc. Account saugen. Eine IP-Sperre/Abfrage gibt es nicht.


Da fehlt eine 0 ,das sind 900 MB  
Hab mich schon gewundert


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				undergrounderX am 27.09.2007 01:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gut wenn du als PS3 Besitzer,der nie ein GoW oder Bioshock auf der 360 gespielt hat (höchstens angetestet) sich so sicher sein kann.
> Hätte ich auch nur ne PS3 zu Hause und The Darkness durchgespielt würd ich auch sagen das es das geilste war,weil mir bei den anderen beiden die Spielerfahrung fehlt.


Reicht jeweils stundenlanges Zocken beim Kumpel? Oder muss ich sie erst auch noch komplett durchspielen bevor ich mitreden darf 

Besagter 360-Besitzer hat übrigens Darkness, Gears, BioShock und Halo3 und BioShock hat er immer noch nicht durch, hat keinen richtigen Bock ^^



> Hab Darkness ,GoW und Bioshock gespielt und nach meinem persönlichen Geschmack ist the Darkness mit doch einigem Abstand das schlechteste.Zwar sehr gut,aber GoW und Bioshock sind nochmal eine andere Klasse.
> The Darkness


Ehm, Moment, ich sprach hier nicht von Wertungen. In Sachen Story und Präsentation selbiger rockt The Darkness einfach. 
Mich persönlich hat außerdem der Stil extrem angesprochen, das war ja im Endeffekt auch der Grund für den Kauf, da ich es zuvor eher noch für nen 08/15 Shooter hielt.
Speziell bei Gears willst du in dem Punkt doch wohl nicht widersprechen? Bei BioShock habe ich ja auch atmosphärisch nichts dagegen gesagt, trotzdem sagt mir das im Direktvergleich in den genannten Punkten weniger zu.
(und vom reinen Gameplay her ist es auch nicht so perfekt, wie man oft zu hören bekommt).

Außerdem habe ich so ziemlich jeden wichtigen PC-Shooter der letzten Jahre (bis Fear) durchgespielt, von daher wage ich mir doch ein Urteil bilden zu können was ein guter Shooter ist und wie er präsentiert wird bzw. welche Neuerungen er bietet 





			
				Iceman am 26.09.2007 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wii hat immerhin 3: Zelda, RE4 und Metroid Prime 3.



Ohne jetzt Haue von eX etc bekommen zu wollen, sehe ich da nur MP3 (der dritte Teil eines Shooters btw. hmmm :>).
Oder darf ich FFXII auch noch als PS3-Spiel mitzählen? *fg* 



> Wie gesagt, ich halte dieses "Das sind doch XY Gen Spiele" für Unsinn. Außerdem verstehe ich nicht ganz wie du die Generationen definierst, heute dürften vielleicht so grade die ersten Spiele erscheinen deren Programmierung begonnen wurde als die 360 noch auf dem Markt war, aber alle großen Titel sind bereits deutlich davor in Arbeit gewesen, einfach weil eine solche Spieleentwicklung heute meist länger als 2 Jahre braucht.



Die PS3 kam ein Jahr später heraus, inkl. der (vorläufiger) Devkits usw.
Also für mich ist das dann ziemlich logisch, dass es dann unterschiedliche Gen-Spiele gibt? Selbst wenn es dann nur an der Technik liegt und die Entwickler eben schon vorher quasi "trocken" programmiert haben.




> Und von Lair hab ich das Gametrailers Testvideo gesehen, danach zu urteilen würde ich die 50% definitiv unterstützen


Der Unterschied ist, ich spiele es 
Und bin sehr überrascht, wusste bisher ja noch gar nicht wie sich solche 49% (oder neu: 3/10 von der Edge ^^) Titel spielen :-o Jetzt muss ich mir wohl noch sämtliche ArmyMen-3D Spiele kaufen. Ich dachte immer, 50% etc. Wertungen stehen für schlechte Spiele 




> GT kenne ich persönlich nicht, aber Forza ist ja schon extrem Simulationslastig, ist GT da nicht eher "Konkurrent" von PGR4 welches ja mehr nen Actioneinschlag hat?


Eher für beides, GT hat ja immer Arcade und den GT-Mode. (bei Forza2 ja auch ähnlich).
Bezog das aber wie gesagt auf die Beliebtheit (siehe extreme Verkaufszahlen der Vorgänger).



> Und die späteren Generationen von Spielen verbessern vor allem die Grafik und diese allein ist nun nicht unbedingt Vorraussetzung für einen Toptitel.


Das sehe ich ganz anders, die besten Titel kommen immer erfahrungsgemäß frühestens ab 1-2 Jahren Marktpräsenz. Einige der besten PS2-Spiele kamen erst in den letzten 3 Jahren - und die unterschieden sich auch stark im Gameplay.




			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.09.2007 08:59 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 27.09.2007 01:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also sollte Nintendo auch Multi werden? Damit jeder Mario spielen darf? 

Multi-Entwicklungen werden natürlich immer wichtiger (wobei SE da ja andere Wege geht, laut denen ist es sogar besser sich auf eine Plattform zu konzentrieren, jetzt am Bsp von FFXIII) und ich verweigere sicher auch keinem aus Trotz ein gutes Spiel, nur gerade im Falle von MGS4 finde ich die PS3-Exklusivität sehr gut, da dann ohne Rücksicht auf eine eventuelle spätere 360 Version entwickelt wird. Damit meine ich nicht, dass die PS3 irgendwie technisch weit überlegen wäre wegen eine paar mehr Rechenleistungen, sondern Grundlegende Dinge wie Platzgröße auf dem Datenträger und der Möglichkeit die Festplatte zu verwenden.
GTA4 ist mir da besonders ein Dorn im Auge.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.09.2007 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Also sollte Nintendo auch Multi werden? Damit jeder Mario spielen darf?


Hätte ich kein Problem mit und wäre dem sicherlich auch nicht abgeneigt. Was hätte man als Kunde da für einen Nachteil?




			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.09.2007 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit meine ich nicht, dass die PS3 irgendwie technisch weit überlegen wäre wegen eine paar mehr Rechenleistungen, sondern Grundlegende Dinge wie Platzgröße auf dem Datenträger und der Möglichkeit die Festplatte zu verwenden.
> GTA4 ist mir da besonders ein Dorn im Auge.


Teil durchaus verständlich und es Multi-Titel muss ja nicht immer zeitgleich erscheinen. Nur könnten Xbox Besitzer genauso darüber grübeln, ob man nicht auf Grund des weniger effektiven RAMs der PS 3 nicht optische Qualitätseinbußen bekommt (oder die langsamere Geschwindigkeit des BR-Laufwerks). UT 3 ist da doch ein wunderbares Beispiel. Erst heißt es eventuell müssten 360-Besitzer auf einige Level verzichten und inzwischen steht zumindest für die PS 3 Version fest, dass die Konsole gar nicht alle Level des PCs beinhalten wird, da die Hardware laut Entwickler dafür zu schwach sei. Im Fall von GTA wird ja auch darüber gemunkelt, dass die PS 3 schuld an der Verschiebung sein soll. Es gibt grundlegende Probleme auf beiden Seiten, eben weil es unterschiedliche Hardware ist.




			
				undergrounderX am 27.09.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 27.09.2007 12:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ups, obwohl... was ist schon eine 0?


----------



## Iceman (27. September 2007)

*AW: Halo 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.09.2007 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Reicht jeweils stundenlanges Zocken beim Kumpel? Oder muss ich sie erst auch noch komplett durchspielen bevor ich mitreden darf
> 
> Besagter 360-Besitzer hat übrigens Darkness, Gears, BioShock und Halo3 und BioShock hat er immer noch nicht durch, hat keinen richtigen Bock ^^



Bei Bioshock würd ich sagen, dass Durchspielen nötig ist vorm richtigen Mitreden  Gears of War fand ich selbst eher enttäuschend, vor allem weil ich vorher Rainbow Six Vegas (war bei meinem 360er Bundle dabei) gespielt hatte welches das Deckungssystem imo noch etwas eleganter umsetzt als Gears. Dazu kann ich mit dem Design von Gears absolut nichts anfangen, ausgebleichte Farben und Stiernackensoldaten sind so garnicht meins.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.09.2007 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehm, Moment, ich sprach hier nicht von Wertungen. In Sachen Story und Präsentation selbiger rockt The Darkness einfach.
> Mich persönlich hat außerdem der Stil extrem angesprochen, das war ja im Endeffekt auch der Grund für den Kauf, da ich es zuvor eher noch für nen 08/15 Shooter hielt.
> Speziell bei Gears willst du in dem Punkt doch wohl nicht widersprechen? Bei BioShock habe ich ja auch atmosphärisch nichts dagegen gesagt, trotzdem sagt mir das im Direktvergleich in den genannten Punkten weniger zu.
> (und vom reinen Gameplay her ist es auch nicht so perfekt, wie man oft zu hören bekommt).



Darkness hat aber auch seine Schwächen, seien es die größtenteils eher langweiligen und schwachen Gegner oder die strunzdummen Darklinge die ich im Endeffekt kaum genutzt habe weil sie zwar lustig aber nicht wirklich effektiv waren. Dazu waren die Gesichtsanimationen enttäuschend schlecht. Trotz allem durch Story und Präsentation ein wirklich gutes Spiel dessen Kauf ich definitiv nicht bereue.
Aber Bioshock ist imo in wirklich *allen* Bereichen 1-2 Ligen über Darkness einzuordnen. Die Grafik ist besser, das Gameplay ist besser (und rein auf Konsolen gesehen ists der komplexeste Shooter überhaupt, auf dem PC sind lediglich die Klassiker wie Deus Ex und System Shock 2 überlegen), die Präsentation ist besser, die Story fand ich spannender erzählt und die Atmosphäre von Bioshock ist imo jedem Spiel welches ich kenne bedeutend überlegen.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.09.2007 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne jetzt Haue von eX etc bekommen zu wollen, sehe ich da nur MP3 (der dritte Teil eines Shooters btw. hmmm :>).
> Oder darf ich FFXII auch noch als PS3-Spiel mitzählen? *fg*



Na ja, beim Release von Zelda war der Gamecube ja quasi tot, darum kann man das imo schon als Wii Spiel zählen, aber darüber kannste von mir aus mit wem anders streiten, finde den Wii immer noch arg überflüssig 
Bleibt immer noch ein AAA Titel auf dem Wii mehr als auf der PS3 trotz gleicher Laufzeit 



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.09.2007 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Die PS3 kam ein Jahr später heraus, inkl. der (vorläufiger) Devkits usw.
> Also für mich ist das dann ziemlich logisch, dass es dann unterschiedliche Gen-Spiele gibt? Selbst wenn es dann nur an der Technik liegt und die Entwickler eben schon vorher quasi "trocken" programmiert haben.



Wie gefragt: Wie definierst du die Generationen? Wann beginnt die zweite Generation, wann die dritte?



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.09.2007 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sehe ich ganz anders, die besten Titel kommen immer erfahrungsgemäß frühestens ab 1-2 Jahren Marktpräsenz. Einige der besten PS2-Spiele kamen erst in den letzten 3 Jahren - und die unterschieden sich auch stark im Gameplay.



Wobei die Gameplayunterscheidungen imo einen ganz anderen Grund haben: Nämlich das die entsprechende Konsole eine gewisse Marktdurchsetzung erreicht hat und man dementsprechend auch etwas gewagtere Konzepte umsetzt. Wenn man sich mit der Hardware nicht so gut auskennt mag das gewisse Einflüsse haben können (weniger Physik möglich oder so), aber massiv besseres Gameplay nur weil man die Technik besser kennt? Imo nicht drin.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.09.2007 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Also sollte Nintendo auch Multi werden? Damit jeder Mario spielen darf?



Ich will zwar nicht unbedingt Mario spielen, aber ich würde eine Welt wo sämtliche Spiele für alle Konsolen erscheinen mehr als begrüßen. Ich habe nicht das Geld mir mehr als eine Konsole hinzustellen und das hat mich in der letzten Generation davon abgehalten eine Konsole zu kaufen. Zum Glück sieht es diese Generation bisher so aus, dass nur einige wenige Titel Konsolenexklusiv sind und da ich absolut kein Interesse an Final Fantasy oder Metal Gear Solid habe bin ich mit der 360 und den imo dort deutlich interessanteren Exklusivtiteln gut bedient.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. September 2007)

*Japan-Zahlen*

Es gibt neue Hardwarezahlen aus Japan (für den 17 bis 23.09)


```
akt. Woche	letzte Woche
PSP		277.794		95.487
DSL		70.523		79.974
Wii		24.992		26.181
PS2		11.373		13.128
PS 3		10.732		13.101
X360		1.687		1.243
GBMicro		243		714
GBA Sp		106		122
GC		68		97
GBA		33		0
DS		15		15
```

Consolewars.de

Die PS 3 fällt ja bald schon wieder unter 10K. :o


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. September 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.09.2007 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Die PS 3 fällt ja bald schon wieder unter 10K. :o



Es gibt quasi mit jedem größeren Spiel dort einen Jojo-Effekt ^^
Allerdings haben sich fast alle etwas schlechter verkauft als letzte Woche.
Außer... die PSP  
Slim + ein FF = Japan Charts Nr1 ^^
(wobei ich das Spiel wegen den Sequenzen will ^^ aber hab schon einiges davon im Internet gesehen, hab eh keine PSP).


So, nachdem Halo3 in den USA den Harry Potter Hype/Umsatz (ok, die LEs kosten ja auch ein wenig mehr ^^) geschlagen hat, bedeutet dies für mich, dass ich Halo3 nun NOCH weniger als HP mag... 
Ergo, muss ich instinktiv nun gegen den Hype arbeiten *g* 

Durch die hohen Verkäufe gibt es natürlich auch mehr Berichte über RoDs etc, allerdings wird auch das Spiel genauer auseinander genommen:

In den Comments einer der maxconsole news hat einer mal ein paar Dinge zusammengefasst 
(welche wiederum fast alle eine eigene News dazu haben und z.B. der Save Game Bug ist bei meinem Kumpel aufgetreten, nachdem er nun schon ziemlich weit war...)



> Ok So its the biggest game of 2007 BUT:
> 
> 1) Exept Water and some HDR graphic its Halo 2 in HD.
> 
> ...



(es fehlt noch 10) Coop mit Rändern auf einem HDTV)

[/Halo-Bash]


----------



## crackajack (28. September 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.09.2007 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt neue Hardwarezahlen aus Japan (für den 17 bis 23.09)


Ich bin ja gespannt ob Halo3 bei den Japanern die HW-Zahlen der 360 zumindest etwas steigern wird können.
Oder ist das eh klare Sache, dass der Hype an denen vollkommen abprallt?
Wie war das den bei GearsoW?


Gestern konnte ich auch mal etwas Halo3 zocken.
Zuerst habe ich meinem Kumpel beim Durchspielen von Halo2 zugeschaut.
Naja..... die letzten Level und der Schluss war wohl nicht das beste des Spiels. (Grafisch aber eigentlich auch ganz gut)

Aber Halo3 sieht dann wirklich toll aus. Und das auf einem Standardfernseher! Der Stil gefällt mir mehr wie das deprimierend eintönige Gears of War. Der Look ist halt keine Revolution, die mit den heutigen Grafikblendern konkurrieren will, da es halt nur eine Evolution von Halo2-Farbgebung/Beleuchtung ist, aber der Detailgrad und die Menge an Objekten ist schon ein anderer Level und viele Effekte sehen richtig genial aus. (Wasser, Sonnenblendung, Bubbleshield)
Sound trötet imo auch schon merklich besser daher. Bei Halo2, wie gesagt die letzten Level, kamm mir dass seeehr uninspiriert und wenig atmosphäresteigernd vor. Aber die dt. Sprachausgabe ist ähnlich nervig, wenn nicht sogar noch schlimmer wie bei Far Cry.
Coop macht Spass auch wenn ich vermutlich nur 1/10 der Gegner erledigt habe, da ich in den letzten Jahren lediglich RE4 auf Konsole gespielt habe und dessen Steuerung doch etwas anders ist. Gamepadshootersteuerung. aaaarg *g* 
Storytechnisch kommt es mir aber sehr luschig vor. Also wenn ich nicht gerade den Schluss von Halo2 präsentiert bekommen hätte, wäre ein großes ? für mich entstanden, was denn der Anfang soll. (Oder gibt es irgendwo ein vernünftiges Intro? Atmosphärisch wird durch die Sprachausgabe halt ordentlich das Niveau gesenkt und die knuffigen Aliens sind auch nicht gerade passend für einen Shooter.

BTW
http://arstechnica.com/reviews/games/finishing-the-fight-a-review-of-halo-3.ars
*7*/10
Dürfte wohl einer der wenigen (der einzige?) Test sein, der unter 8 bzw. 80 gelandet ist, aber->


> The score .... is solely for the single-player campaign and not the product as a whole. Those picking up the title to play alone and offline are missing much of what makes Halo 3 a compelling product.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. September 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				crackajack am 28.09.2007 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 28.09.2007 09:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Halo 3 Verkauf war eher verhalten in Japan.


> We'll have to wait for the official Media Create numbers for Halo 3 weekly sales to show up, but while it wasn't madness at any point, the game certainly wasn't ignored.


http://kotaku.com/gaming/japan-halo-3-launch/tempered-halo-3-japanese-mid+morning-launch-madness-304234.php

Nachtrag: Laut VGZ, die als professionelle Seite natürlich keine Quelle angeben  , sollen von Halo 3 45.000 Exemplare verkauft worden sein.

Gears hat sich wohl für MS kurzzeitig erstaunlich gut verkauft. So gut, dass die Erstauflage schnell vergriffen war. *g*


Btw. Saints Row und The Darkness wurden in der Uncut-Fassung indiziert:
http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=525


----------



## lucdec (28. September 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*

Als Neure 360 Besitzer habe ich die Spiele auf der 360 nur etwas verfolgt. (Die wichtigsten Titel kenne ich) 

Welche Spiele sind besonders zu empfehlen? (Auch günstige Titel)


----------



## Iceman (28. September 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				lucdec am 28.09.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Als Neure 360 Besitzer habe ich die Spiele auf der 360 nur etwas verfolgt. (Die wichtigsten Titel kenne ich)
> 
> Welche Spiele sind besonders zu empfehlen? (Auch günstige Titel)



Ich zähl einfach mal alles auf was ich für empfehlenswert halte, hast ja keine Genrevorlieben gegeben 

- Bioshock (wenn dus noch nicht aufm PC gespielt hast )
- Darkness (Atmosphärisch sehr gelungener Shooter mit kleineren Schwächen, die DV ist extrem gekürzt)
- Dead Or Alive 4 (Einziger Prügler aufm System bisher, aber nicht schlecht, Virtua Fighter 5 kommt aber noch dieses Jahr)
- Dead Rising (Einfach nur ein wunderbarer Spaß, mittlerweile in D leider beschlagnahmt)
- Forza 2 (Ziemlich simulationslastiges Rennspiel mit enormen Umfang und tollen MP Modi)
- Gears of War (Wenn dir der Stil gefällt)
- Guitar Hero 2
- Kameo (Spaßiges Action Adventure von Rare)
- Lost Planet (Grafisch sehr toll und hat einige sehr beeindruckende Momente, aber sehr kurz, wenn du es günstig kriegst greif zu)
- Oblivion (Wobei die PC Version dank Mods deutlich besser ist wenn dein PC sie stemmen kann)
- Project Gotham Racing 3 (Eher arcadelastiger und mittlerweile sehr günstiger Racer, der vierte Teil kommt aber bald und da PGR3 Launchtitel war und darum optisch nicht mehr so dolle ist würd ich auf den 4. Teil warten)
- Rainbow Six: Vegas
- Siedler von Catan (Live Arcade Spiel, tolle Umsetzung des Brettspieles)

Noch nicht erschienen aber hoffentlich gut:

- Eternal Sonata
- Guitar Hero 3
- Mass Effect
- Project Gotham Racing 4


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. September 2007)

*Es gibt eine Neue Konsole*

... zumindest in Japan



> Heute liefert uns diese ein Artikel in einem chinesischen Magazin. Dort wird nämlich eine revolutionäre Konsole mit dem noch revolutionäreren Namen "Vii" vorgestellt. Sie wird bedient mit einer ominösen Fernbedienung, die mit nichts derzeit Erhältlichem auf dem Videospielmarkt zu vergleichen ist.
> 
> Wollen wir hoffen, dass diese Neuankündigung auch bald ihren Weg nach Europa findet und sich Nintendo ein Stückchen abschneidet von diesem Ideenreichtum unserer fernöstlichen Freunde und vielleicht auch einmal abweicht von seinem "Grafik ist alles"-Kurs. Vielleicht könnte man mit dieser Maschine sogar ganz neue Käuferschichten erschließen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://nintendowiix.net/daten/Image/news_pictures/vii.jpg


----------



## lucdec (28. September 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Iceman am 28.09.2007 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 28.09.2007 15:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haben ich die Bioshock auf das PC   
Oblivion auch, sowie R6 Vegas.

Gears of War eventuell oder aber auch Loscht Plänet

(Danke für die Liste    )

Edit: Grad was auf Wikipedia gelesen:

Die erste kommerzielle Verwendung fand das Cell-Design im September 2006 in IBM Bladeservern mit 8 SPEs. Sollte sich in der Fertigung eine SPE als defekt herausstellen, wird der Prozessor in Sonys Playstation 3 mit 3,2 GHz Taktung (entspricht ca. 180 GFlops bei einfach genauen Fließkommazahlen) eingesetzt. So können auch defekte Chips mit nur 7 funktionierenden SPEs verbaut werden, wodurch die Kosten gesenkt werden können.

        

Das hätt ich ja echt nicht gedacht...


----------



## Solon25 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Gerüchte?*

MGS 4 und FF XIII für Xbox: Microsoft will neue Top-Titel

Angeblich soll Microsoft Gespräche mit Square Enix und Konami führen. Laut EMagLive geht es dabei um die Rechte zu den Spielen Final Fantasy Versus XIII beziegungsweise Metal Gear Solid 4 - Guns of the Patriots. Sollten die Verhandlungen erfolgreich verlaufen, würde dies bedeuten, dass die Spiele nicht nur für PlayStation 3, sondern auch für Xbox 360 herauskämen. Dies wäre ein herber Rückschlag für Sony, da die beiden Titel zu den Kronjuwelen ihrer Konsole gehören.

Gerüchte um eine Final-Fantasy-Versus-XIII-Xbox-360-Version halten sich schon länger, da Teile der Engine des Spiels für die Konsole bereits umgesetzt worden sind. Unsere amerikanischen Kollegen wollen gehört haben, dass sich die beiden Konzerne auf einen zeitgleichen Release des Spiels auf beiden Konsolen geeinigt hätten. Es gebe nur noch kleine Meinungsverschiedenheiten über den von Microsoft zu zahlenden Preis. Square Enix bestätigt dies jedoch bisher nicht: "Zurzeit ist nichts bekannt, was ein plattformübergreifendes Final Fantasy angeht. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass es nie dazu kommen wird."

Weiter berichtet die Seite, Microsoft stünde auch kurz vor einem Vertragsabschluss mit Konami. Somit könnte Metal Gear Solid 4 - Guns of the Patriots auch für die Xbox 360 erscheinen. Aber auch Konamis Äußerungen dazu sind noch nicht eindeutig: "Wir haben bisher keine Informationen über einen möglichen Release des Spiels für Xbox 360." Gleichzeitig rieten sie uns jedoch, hin und wieder ein Auge auf ihre Website zu werfen, um über eventuelle Xbox-360-Pläne informiert zu sein.

Microsoft selbst bezieht natürlich auch keine Stellung. Dort heißt es nur, man wolle nicht in der Öffentlichkeit über die Verhandlungen mit möglichen Partnern sprechen, erst recht nicht, wenn es um zukünftige Verträge gehe.

Quelle


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. September 2007)

*AW: Gerüchte?*



			
				Solon25 am 29.09.2007 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> komische news



kurz: nö 

lang:

Aus dem 2-Post-Thread mit der Meldung:


> EMagLive.com *(wer?)* has received multiple reports over the last few days *from sources who wish to remain anonymous* that Microsoft is making a largely successful bid for two of the PlayStation 3's most anticipated third-party exclusives: Metal Gear Solid 4 and Final Fantasy Versus XIII.



geht übrigens um Versus 


Blöd nur: die Trailer zu XIII und VersusXIII hatten auf der TGS07 bereits ein "Only-on-PS3" (außer man meint nur den japanischen Markt?) und ein Designer von FF(XIII) sagte dazu extra noch, dass er es besser finden sich bei dem Spiel nur auf eine Plattform zu konzentrieren.


MGS4-Trailer hatten keinen Only-on-PS3-Sticker, da läge es noch im Bereich des möglichen, allerdings wurde da von vielen Leuten die PS3-Exklusivität bestätigt (inkl. von MS, genauer Moore, versucht hatten sie es aber. Auch bei SE haben sie angefragt, von denen bekommen sie ja jetzt auch exklusiv dieses unschön-aussehende Action-RPG  ).
Bei MGS4 gibt es aber auch kleine Hinweise im Spiel für die PS3-Exklusivität, man denke nur an den das Ingame-PS3-Pad, mit dem man Sensormäßig den MkII steuert ^^

Würde mal vermuten, wenn die MGS4 Verkaufszahlen unter den Erwartungen liegen würden, würde man anfangen eine 360-Version zu entwickeln.
Bei FFXIII bzw. eher noch FFVersusXIII wäre bei schlechten Verkaufszahlen (nur im Westen möglich) noch maximal eine US/PAL Version drin.

Beides aber wie gesagt sehr unwahrscheinlich, ich lasse nur diese 1% Chance übrig, da ich noch keinen Vertrag der Firmen gesehen habe, die Versionen jeweils für immer und ewig PS3-exklusiv zu lassen  und Capcom wegen dem entgangenen Potential ja auch ziemlich flott RE4 zur Hure gemacht hat


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. September 2007)

*AW: Gerüchte?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 29.09.2007 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Blöd nur: die Trailer zu XIII und VersusXIII hatten auf der TGS07 bereits ein "Only-on-PS3" (außer man meint nur den japanischen Markt?) und ein Designer von FF(XIII) sagte dazu extra noch, dass er es besser finden sich bei dem Spiel nur auf eine Plattform zu konzentrieren.


Wenn man danach geht, wo überall mal exklusiv draufstand oder bei welchen kurzen Zeitspannend schon gleich von Exklusivität gesprochen wird. Das Wörtchen ist für mich irgendwie so unbedeutend geworden. Irgendwie gibt es doch überall Exklusivitäten. Ne Map hier, ein Feature da, eine Woche früher dort und besondere Erweiterungen bei Version Y.

Aber mal ganz abgesehen davon ob nun Umsetzungen kommen oder nicht, irgendwie finde ich es schon ein wenig schade, dass durch diese immer wieder aufkochenden Spekulationen das Game "todspekuliert" wurde. Im Prinzip geht es oftmals schon gar nicht mehr ums eigentliche Game, sondern nur welches Gerücht kommt und wer wann mit einer "Enthüllung" rechnet. Auch wenn die 360-Version noch so falsch ist, wenn so etwas nur oft genug spekuliert wird, dann gehen viele davon auch aus und greifen eventuell nicht gleich zu. Dann könnte die Exklusivität eventuell sogar nach hinten losgehen. Die Entwickler müssten eigentlich blöd sein, bei so einem Titel von Anfang an den Begriff Multi zu verwenden. Gerade aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht macht es ja auch sehr viel mehr Sinn erst System A zu schröpfen und dann eine ggf. leicht veränderte / erweiterte Fassung auf System B zu bringen. Nur inzwischen würde ich fast sagen, dass es den Spielen mehr bringen würde, wenn die Entwickler einfach sagen, dass sie multi würden und dann kann es in Zukunft wieder verstärkt um die Games / das Game gehen. Darauf sollte es doch auch ankommen.


----------



## F3liX (30. September 2007)

*Sarcastic Gamer*

Sarkastische Songs über die Nextgen-Konsolen von SarcasticGamer.com :

Playstation Has no Games

I Hate this Wii

Ring of fire


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings soll ja noch nicht in allen Halo3-Editions die 65nm Technik stecken?
Zumal es diese bisher ja nur bei der CPU zum Einsatz kommt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere? Damit hat der rRoD ja nichts am Hut.


Trotzdem "lustig".


(bei der Elite sieht es btw wenigstens stylischer aus  )


----------



## Iceman (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.10.2007 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings soll ja noch nicht in allen Halo3-Editions die 65nm Technik stecken?
> Zumal es diese bisher ja nur bei der CPU zum Einsatz kommt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere? Damit hat der rRoD ja nichts am Hut.



Es gibt zumindestens Berichte, dass in Teilen der Halo Boxen 65nm CPUs stecken.

Mal davon ab: 1) Bedeuten die drei roten Ringe nicht unbedingt ne kaputte Konsole (dahinter stecken ne ganze Reihe Fehler die man abfragen kann, siehe hier)
2) Willst du jetzt bei jeder neuen Version der Xbox die rauskommt sobald eine kaputt geht ein Bild posten? Das wird bei jeder Variante passieren, selbst wenn Microsoft irgendwann mal auf eine übliche Fehlerquote runter kommt wird es immer noch kaputte Konsolen geben, genauso wie es heute kaputte PS3s oder Wiis gibt. Ich empfinde dieses leicht hämische Bilder posten nur immer als arg kindisch.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Iceman am 01.10.2007 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> 2) Willst du jetzt bei jeder neuen Version der Xbox die rauskommt sobald eine kaputt geht ein Bild posten? Das wird bei jeder Variante passieren, selbst wenn Microsoft irgendwann mal auf eine übliche Fehlerquote runter kommt wird es immer noch kaputte Konsolen geben, genauso wie es heute kaputte PS3s oder Wiis gibt. Ich empfinde dieses leicht hämische Bilder posten nur immer als arg kindisch.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich ne Halo3-Rod-Edition schon amüsant finde:

Mir ist schon klar, dass die die Fehlerquote bereits seit dem HDMI/Elite-Board deutlich gesunken ist - nur gibt es eben immer noch diese Ausfälle.

Es hat auch weniger mit Häme zu tun, wenn ich es erstaunlich finde, dass es selbst bei den allerneusten Version (2 Jahre später) noch passiert.
Wenn es mit einer 65nm GPU Version dann alles klappt (z.B. könnte jemand im Internet ja dann einen Überhitzungstest machen, siehe "PS3 überlebt in der Sauna"), poste ich das auch gerne.

Ich "hacke" da nur ein wenig drauf herum, weil ich von solchen technischen Produkten erwarte, dass sie auch (lange) funktionieren - sonst kommen sie mir nicht ins Haus. 
So wie dann immer wieder mal lapidar hingenommen wird "hach, meine 360 ist zum 2. Mal in Reparatur, son Pech, gerade wollte ich Halo3 spielen, wayne", fühle ich mich genötigt etwas dagegen zuhalten 

0% Fehlerquote geht nicht, aber die anderen Hersteller zeigen ja auch, dass man sehr nahe ran kommt - und dann ist es eben persönliches Pech und nicht eine Fehlkonstruktion des Herstellers. 
Sony ist da auch nicht ganz frei von, die allerersten PS2s (in Europa hatten wir eine spätere Baureihe) sind meines Wissens nicht so toll gewesen. Auch hat mein Laufwerk nach 4 Jahren angefangen zu mucken, das ordne ich aber noch unter Abnutzungserscheinungen ein (in schlimmeren Fällen musste man ja auch nur die Schraube des Lasers etwas anziehen).


Du kannst auch gerne Bilder von kaputten PS3s oder Wiis (bzw. bei der eher die Fernseher  ) posten: Ich hätte es ja gemacht, nur finde ich spontan keine in den maxconsole news


----------



## Iceman (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.10.2007 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist schon klar, dass die die Fehlerquote bereits seit dem HDMI/Elite-Board deutlich gesunken ist - nur gibt es eben immer noch diese Ausfälle.
> 
> Es hat auch weniger mit Häme zu tun, wenn ich es erstaunlich finde, dass es selbst bei den allerneusten Version (2 Jahre später) noch passiert.



Wie gesagt, diese Ausfälle wird es immer geben, vor allem da 3 rote Ringe ja nur nen allgemeiner Fehlerhinweis sind. Wenn mans darauf anlegt kann man diesen wahrscheinlich durch etwas Bastelei selbst hervorrufen und nach dem zurückbasteln geht alles wieder 



			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.10.2007 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es mit einer 65nm GPU Version dann alles klappt (z.B. könnte jemand im Internet ja dann einen Überhitzungstest machen, siehe "PS3 überlebt in der Sauna"), poste ich das auch gerne.



Es scheint ja nicht rein an der Hitze zu liegen, sondern an der Verbindung der Chips mit dem Board. Diese lösen sich beim Erwärmen und irgendwann kommen dann Kontaktfehler zu stande und die Konsole tut nichts mehr. Man kann natürlich darauf spekulieren, dass ein 65nm Chip nicht so heiß wird, aber obs wirklich was bringt müsste nen Ingenieur der daran gebaut hat beantworten 



			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.10.2007 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich "hacke" da nur ein wenig drauf herum, weil ich von solchen technischen Produkten erwarte, dass sie auch (lange) funktionieren - sonst kommen sie mir nicht ins Haus.
> So wie dann immer wieder mal lapidar hingenommen wird "hach, meine 360 ist zum 2. Mal in Reparatur, son Pech, gerade wollte ich Halo3 spielen, wayne", fühle ich mich genötigt etwas dagegen zuhalten



Klar ists doof wenn die Konsole genau dann ausfällt wenn man was tolles spielen will. Kann ich nen Lied von singen, meine erste Xbox fiel wenige Tage vor dem Release von Guitar Hero 2 aus  Von der von mir im Laden gekauften Box sind mittlerweile sowieso nur noch Controller und Kabel in Benutzung, dass Netzteil machte von Anfang an seltsame Geräusche und entwickelte dann irgendwann nen Wackelkontakt wodurch es nur noch funktionierte, wenn ich es auf den Kopf drehte. Wurde mir aber anstandslos nen neues Netzteil zugeschickt.
Fakt ist aber, dass die 360er vergleichsweise Fehleranfällig sind (wobei die neueren Varianten scheinbar deutlich stabiler laufen), wichtig ists mir dann wie der Support arbeitet und den fand ich in meinem Falle sehr gut. 



			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.10.2007 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> 0% Fehlerquote geht nicht, aber die anderen Hersteller zeigen ja auch, dass man sehr nahe ran kommt - und dann ist es eben persönliches Pech und nicht eine Fehlkonstruktion des Herstellers.



Wobei man bei den anderen Herstellern ebenfalls keine offiziellen Zahlen vorliegen, aber das diese deutlich niedriger sind ist klar.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.10.2007 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst auch gerne Bilder von kaputten PS3s oder Wiis (bzw. bei der eher die Fernseher  ) posten: Ich hätte es ja gemacht, nur finde ich spontan keine in den maxconsole news



Das Problem ist wohl eher, dass kaputte PS3s und Wiis von aussen nicht so toll zu erkennen sind weil sie keine deutlich sichtbaren Fehlermeldungen in Form von Lämpchen oder so haben. Was dieses Feature angeht steht die 360 alleine da


----------



## undergrounderX (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.10.2007 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich "hacke" da nur ein wenig drauf herum, weil ich von solchen technischen Produkten erwarte, dass sie auch (lange) funktionieren - sonst kommen sie mir nicht ins Haus.
> So wie dann immer wieder mal lapidar hingenommen wird "hach, meine 360 ist zum 2. Mal in Reparatur, son Pech, gerade wollte ich Halo3 spielen, wayne", fühle ich mich genötigt etwas dagegen zuhalten


Ich hatte noch keinen Defekt weswegen meine Erwartungen das die Konsole funktioniert erfüllt wurden. 
So ein Ausfall wird eben nicht lapidar hingenommen,sondern die Opfer beschweren sich lautstark in Foren etc. weswegen der falsche Eindruck entsteht das jeder 360 Besitzer damit zu rechnen hat das seine Konsole mindestens 1 Defekt haben wird. 
Es ist zwar eine Schwäche ,aber wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehn will holt man sich eben zwei 360 Konsolen zum Preis einer PS3 und hat eine Chance von höchstens 1/6 das beide Konsolen ein Defekt haben


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.10.2007 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist schon klar, dass die die Fehlerquote bereits seit dem HDMI/Elite-Board deutlich gesunken ist - nur gibt es eben immer noch diese Ausfälle.
> 
> Es hat auch weniger mit Häme zu tun, wenn ich es erstaunlich finde, dass es selbst bei den allerneusten Version (2 Jahre später) noch passiert.


Also es wäre schon Wunschdenken, dass Hardware nie defekt ist. Insofern wird es RoD geben, so lange wie 360-Konsolen gibt. Selbst wenn MS irgendwann die 40 Version entwickelt. Und sei es nur, weil jemand seine Box extra "gut" verpackt, um im Netz ein Bild drei roten Ringen posten zu können.


----------



## McDrake (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Zum Thema defekte:
Die 360 ist in meinen Augen schon anfälliger als die PS3. 
Meine "scheppert" auch schon ordentlich, die des einen Kollegen hatte nen ROD und die von nem anderen das gleich 2x.

Dafür hat Sony mit ihrer PSP ein Problem. Wir haben pro Woche sicher 1-2 defekte Geräte, die wir für Kunden einschicken müssen (Software und Hardwarefehler).
Da hat man mit Nintendo praktisch gar keine Probleme. Liegt teilweise sicherlich auch daran, dass in jenen Geräten zwar nicht die neuste, dafür bewährte Technik zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## TheGameMC (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xbox 3690 hardwareprobleme*

also ich hab mir ja immer öfter überlegt, ob ich mir ne 360 kaufe. aber was man da so hört: irgendwo hab ich was von 30% oder annähernd ausfallquote gehört. was soll man da noch sagen. natürlich kann sowas schon mal vorkommen. aber bei einer 350€ teuren konsole kann ich doch wohl verlangen, das sie funktioniert!!!! ansonsten gibts an der 360 nix zu meckern. aber andere firmen hätten bei der ausfallquote schonn pleite gemacht. und jetzt am schluss werden die alten 360s noch nicht mal richtig ausgetauscht. also wenn ich mir ne 360 kaufe, dann nur mit verbesserter hardware. gibts da schon welche? die elite oder? und wann kommt die normale?


----------



## Iceman (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xbox 3690 hardwareprobleme*



			
				TheGameMC am 01.10.2007 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> und jetzt am schluss werden die alten 360s noch nicht mal richtig ausgetauscht.



Warum etwas austauschen, wenn man es reparieren kann?



			
				TheGameMC am 01.10.2007 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich mir ne 360 kaufe, dann nur mit verbesserter hardware. gibts da schon welche? die elite oder? und wann kommt die normale?



Die neue Premium Variante mit HDMI Ausgang sollte durchweg mit dem neuen Kühlsystem ausgestattet sein.


----------



## lucdec (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xbox 3690 hardwareprobleme*

Mal so nebenbei:

Hat wer von euch schon die SKATE-Demo vom Marktplatz runtergeladen?

Ich habe das eben getan da ich das Spiel im Laden gesehen habe und was soll ich sagen, ich bin begeistert.    

Ich glaub das wandert in meine Spielesammlung.


----------



## undergrounderX (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xbox 3690 hardwareprobleme*



			
				lucdec am 01.10.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal so nebenbei:
> 
> Hat wer von euch schon die SKATE-Demo vom Marktplatz runtergeladen?
> 
> ...


Hab die Demo auch schon mehr als ausgiebig gespielt. Ich hatte damals alle Teile von Tony Hawk bis Amerikan Wasteland gespielt,weil die Serie ab da langweilig wurde. 
Find die Steuerung echt gut gelungen,wobei es schwierig ist kontrolliert ein bestimmten Trick hinzukriegen. Hab jetzt erstmal Halo 3 bestellt und werd Skate mir dann nachdem ich den Singleplayer von H3 durchhab kaufn.


----------



## lucdec (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xbox 3690 hardwareprobleme*



			
				undergrounderX am 01.10.2007 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 01.10.2007 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, wie ich, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich HALO 3 bereits durch habe.   

Sooo, habe nun die SKATE-Demo zum 2. mal durch, das Spiel gefällt mir immer besser, und ich freue mich, dass es eine frei befahrbare Stadt gibt.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xbox 3690 hardwareprobleme*



			
				TheGameMC am 01.10.2007 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab mir ja immer öfter überlegt, ob ich mir ne 360 kaufe. aber was man da so hört: irgendwo hab ich was von 30% oder annähernd ausfallquote gehört. was soll man da noch sagen. natürlich kann sowas schon mal vorkommen. aber bei einer 350€ teuren konsole kann ich doch wohl verlangen, das sie funktioniert!!!! ansonsten gibts an der 360 nix zu meckern. aber andere firmen hätten bei der ausfallquote schonn pleite gemacht. und jetzt am schluss werden die alten 360s noch nicht mal richtig ausgetauscht. also wenn ich mir ne 360 kaufe, dann nur mit verbesserter hardware. gibts da schon welche? die elite oder? und wann kommt die normale?


Wobei die 360 Pro, ehemals Premium ohne HDMi, nur noch 300 EUR kostet.
Sind wir doch mal ehrlich, wieviel der Nutzer benötigen *jetzt* HDMi oder eine 120GB Festplatte?

Ich z.B. kenne niemanden der das im Augenblick wirklich benötigt, lediglich ein Kumpel würde überlegen, wenn die XBox360 tatsächlich IPTV-fähig wird. Er hat nämlich T-Home und würde von der größeren Festplatte profitieren.

Ich hab den Kauf meiner XBox360 bis jetzt noch nie bereut und hatte bis dato auch noch nie einen Defekt. Das einzige, was mich stört, ist der verdammt laute Lüfter.


----------



## Iceman (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xbox 3690 hardwareprobleme*



			
				Rabowke am 02.10.2007 07:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige, was mich stört, ist der verdammt laute Lüfter.



Lüfter? Die sind doch noch relativ leise. Wirklich laut ist das DVD Laufwerk.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: xbox 3690 hardwareprobleme*



			
				Iceman am 02.10.2007 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 02.10.2007 07:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich kann meine XBox360 nicht als Media-Extender verwenden, so wie ich es eigentlich geplant hatte. Die Xbox360 fügt sich im Media-Center von Vista wirklich sehr gut ein, allerdings ist die lärmbelästigung durch den Lüfter ziemlich extrem.

Und ja, dass das DVD Laufwerk ist nochmal ein Stück lauter.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. Oktober 2007)

*UT3*

Sowas aber auch:

UT3 verschiebt sich für die PS3 auf diesen Dezember bis spätestens Frühjahr 2008:



> As a public company, Midway felt an obligation to its shareholders to let them know about the possibility of a delay. But our goal is still to get the PS3 version of UT3 in stores before the end of 2007. However, we will only ship it once it’s ready and is the best game we can deliver. The PC version is still on track for a November release.



Und soviel zu: Maps-für-die-die-PS3-zu-schwach-ist:



> In addition there is some good news as well. A little extra time in development means that now the PS3 version will have all of the same maps as the PC version which wasn’t previously expected to be the case.



Auf einmal geht es mit ein wenig Anpassen/mehr Entwicklungszeit also doch 


(alles von Mark Rein persönlich)


Und da es glaube ich noch nicht hier erwähnt wurde:
- Cross-Plattform-Gaming zwischen der PC und PS3-Version wird es nicht geben, auch wenn die Möglichkeit für später nicht vollständig ausgeschlossen wird.
(Grund soll die unterschiedliche Dauer bei der Überprüfung von Updates sein. PC-Spieler müssten sich sonst gedulden bis die PS3-Updates geprüft wurden)
- Ich hätte gedacht sie passen das Movement und/oder die Spielgeschwindigkeit für die Konsolenversion an, scheinbar soll das aber gleich bleiben.


Wenn jetzt noch die CE auch für die PS3 erscheinen würde, würde der Kauf für mich fast schon feststehen *g*


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Oktober 2007)

*Halo*

Na toll, keiner postet es, jetzt bekomme ich wieder den schwarzen Halo *g*:

Zero Punctuation macht ein Review zu Halo3 
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/2304-Zero-Punctuation-Halo-3

Ich will, dass er ein Video zu Lair macht ^^
kann dann aber alles mit meinem Test (siehe Sig) widerlegen!!!11elf 

Übrigens musste ich heute ein wenig über die Famitsu Wertung (33/40) zu Lair schmunzeln, ich hatte es mir fast gedacht *g*
(vor allem wenn dann in sämtlichen Newsmeldungen Leute auftauchen, die das Spiel nie gespielt haben aber es als viel schlechter bewertet haben wollen :> )


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Oktober 2007)

*Japan- und Halo-Zahlen*

*Softwarezahlen vom 24.09.07 - 30.09.07 *

```
1. Halo 3			360	59.000
2. Pokemon Fushigi […]		NDS	55.000
3. Crisis Core FF VII		PSP	54.000
4. Tamagotchi n[…]		NDS	54.000
5. Pokemon Fushigi		NDS	46.000
6. Bleach: Blade Battlers 2nd	PS2	31.000
7. Zaidan Houjin Nippon […]	NDS	28.000
8. Yu-Gi-Oh Duel […]		PSP	28.000
9. Oblivion			360	27.000
10. MGS Portable Ops		PSP	25.000
```
Gamefront.de

Noch was zu den weltweiten Halo 3-Zahlen: Laut MS wurden in den ersten 24 Stunden in den USA 170 Millionen Dollar Umsatz gemacht, weltweit waren es 300 Millionen.
http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=8529

Btw. Einen sehr schönen Granatenfrag gibt es hier.  (360-Besitzer können sich das Video auch hier auf die Box übertragen "My WiLL Be Done" und über den Kino-Player in Halo 3 sehen)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Oktober 2007)

*Microsoft und die Bungie Studios gehen neue Wege*



> *Microsoft und die Bungie Studios gehen neue Wege
> *
> Bungie Studios werden unabhängig und planen langfristige Partnerschaft mit Microsoft
> 
> ...



MS-Pressemeldung


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Oktober 2007)

*Abgespekte PS 3 mit 40 GB und Preisreduzierung angekündigt*

Inzwischen ist es offiziell. Es gibt eine preiswertere 40GB PS3 und das Starterpack fällt auf 499€.



> New PLAYSTATION®3 Model to Take Holiday Season by Storm
> 
> Aggressively priced hardware and a terrific software line-up make for an unbeatable combination
> New 40GB PS3 at 399
> ...



Anmerkung: Sicherlich ne feine Sache für Leute, die sich erst noch eine PS 3 kaufen wollen. Allerdings hätte ich es doch besser gefunden, wenn statt der Abwärtskompatibilität WLAN entfallen wäre. Immerhin gibt es ja zahlreiche lohnenswerte PS 2 Games, die im Emulator auch noch sehr gut (und z.B. mit Kantenglättung) laufen.
Allerdings ist es IMO für Launchkäufer doch ein herber Schlag. Gerade für Europäer. Innerhalb von unter 6 Monaten wird der Preis um 100€ gesenkt und es gibt „Geschenke“ im Wert von 150€ dazu.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Microsoft und die Bungie Studios gehen neue Wege*

Europa PS3-Preissenkung ab 10.10.07:

neues PS3-Modell für 399€:
- 40gb statt 60gb Festplatte
- 2 statt 4 USB-Ports
- keine Speicherkartenanschlüsse mehr (SD-Karten etc.)
- keine Abwärtskompatibilität zu PS1/PS2 Spielen mehr (Kommentar: ?! Iceman wird jetzt sagen "ich wusste es!" *g* Aber ich dachte, die ist schon bei unseren 60gb Modellen vollständig eine Softwareemulation. Scheinbar doch nicht oder macht man die neue PS3 absichtlich schlechter in Hinblick auf die 60gb Modell Käufer?)

Das bisherige Starterpack (noch ein 2. Pad und 2 Sony-Spiele) wird für 499€ weitergeführt. Enthalten ist da die 60gb PS3 mit dem vollen Funktionsumfang/ausstattung.


Das DualShock 3 Pad ist noch bei keiner PS3 enthalten, da er ja erst im Frühjahr 2008 bei uns erscheint (nur einzeln?).

Optische Unterschiede sind nicht bekannt, aber ich würde raten, wie bei der 20gb PS3 damals lässt man die Chrome-Leiste weg.


Edit: meh 2., nur weil ich es selbst geschrieben habe 


Als Anmerkung von mir als Startkäufer (ist ja schon heftig 200€ Preisnachlass nach 7 Monaten): Das neue 40gb Modell käme für mich nicht in Frage, aber für mich hätte sich schon das 1. Starterpack gelohnt :/ naja, das war dann der Preis fürs früher spielen.


@Nali: Hätte auch eher wie beim 20gb Modell im Ausland das Wlan weggelassen. Und bekommt die 40gb PS3 nun eine eigene Firmware? (gibt dort ja auch Einstellungen für PS2-Spiele).


Auch ist mir nicht ganz klar, warum dieser Schritt (zuerst?) für Europa kommt, starker Euro und man kann es sich leisten? Im Gegensatz zur USA läuft die PS3 ja vergleichsweise hier noch gut.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Microsoft und die Bungie Studios gehen neue Wege*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.10.2007 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> neues PS3-Modell für 399€:



absolut richtiger schritt und gleichzeitig das eingeständnis, dass die ps3 bislang ein megaflop ist.

mit diesem preis (-auch wenn unter rationalen gesichtspunkten das 499€ paket das eindeutig bessere angebot darstellt-) dürfte erstmals auch der massenmarkt angesprochen werden, trotz des immer noch mangelhaften softwareangebotes.

da dürfen sich microsoft und evtl. sogar nintendo warm anziehen.


----------



## undergrounderX (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Microsoft und die Bungie Studios gehen neue Wege*



			
				Bonkic am 05.10.2007 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 05.10.2007 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder kontern.


> Wie Ihr bestimmt schon mitbekommen habt, wird die Playstation 3 in Europa ab 13. Oktober für nur noch 399 Euro angeboten werden. Damit wurde nun wohl der Preiskrieg auf ein neues angefacht, denn Microsoft hat nun vor zum Gegenschlag auszuholen und ebenfalls den Preis der Xbox 360 zu reduzieren.
> 
> Zunächst plant man bei Microsoft wohl die Core Systeme nochmals in Angriff zu nehmen. In der Tat wird nämlich dem Xbox 360 Arcade Pack von nun an eine Core Konsole, ein Funkcontroller, eine 256 MB Memory Card, sowie wie 5 Xbox Live Arcade Spiele und ein Jahresabo Xbox Live beiliegen. Dieses Komplettpaket soll dann ab 3. November für die 279 Euro erhältlich sein.
> 
> ...


http://www.xboxfront.de/news-33-8584-Xbox_360.html

Gefällt mir dieser Preiskrieg.Wenn das so weiter geht kann ich mir in einem Jahr noch ne PS3 zulegen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Microsoft und die Bungie Studios gehen neue Wege*



			
				undergrounderX am 05.10.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder kontern.



Ja, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass die Elite nun 50€ mehr kostet und kein HD(Filme)-Laufwerk hat ist das schon ein extremer Kampfpreis seitens der PS3.

(nur muss doch jetzt auch was für USA und eventuell Japan kommen?! Vor allem in den USA wäre so ein Angebot wichtiger für Sony)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Microsoft und die Bungie Studios gehen neue Wege*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.10.2007 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass die Elite nun 50€ mehr kostet und kein HD(Filme)-Laufwerk hat ist das schon ein extremer Kampfpreis seitens der PS3.


Wenn man an HD-Filmen interessiert ist. Ansonsten geht einem der Filmkrieg am Allerwertesten vorbei.

Trotzdem bin ich jedoch der Meinung, dass MS mehr machen muss / sollte als solche Bundles mit nem Game zu schnüren.


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Microsoft und die Bungie Studios gehen neue Wege*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.10.2007 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem bin ich jedoch der Meinung, dass MS mehr machen muss / sollte als solche Bundles mit nem Game zu schnüren.


Was der Box fehlt, ist integriertes W-Lan.
Das haben sowohl die PS3 als auch Wii. Konsolen stehen halt öfters nicht am selben Ort wie der Router, der meist im Büro steht.
Und dieser W-Lanadapter kostet ca 70€. Da schlucken viele Kunden, wenn ich den jeweils zeige. Das sind Mehrkosten, die dem Kunden recht sauer aufstossen können.


----------



## Iceman (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Microsoft und die Bungie Studios gehen neue Wege*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.10.2007 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> - keine Abwärtskompatibilität zu PS1/PS2 Spielen mehr (Kommentar: ?! Iceman wird jetzt sagen "ich wusste es!" *g* Aber ich dachte, die ist schon bei unseren 60gb Modellen vollständig eine Softwareemulation. Scheinbar doch nicht oder macht man die neue PS3 absichtlich schlechter in Hinblick auf die 60gb Modell Käufer?)



Ist keine reine Softwareemulation. Ursprünglich waren sowohl CPU als auch Grafikchip der PS2 enthalten, in den neueren Varianten wurde eines der beiden entfernt (glaube der Grafikchip, bin aber nicht 100%ig sicher).
In der 40GB Variante fehlt dann der andere Chip auch noch.


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Microsoft und die Bungie Studios gehen neue Wege*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.10.2007 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 05.10.2007 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was bei der günstigen Version evtl auch fehlt, ist der Cardreader


----------



## LordMephisto (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Microsoft und die Bungie Studios gehen neue Wege*



			
				Bonkic am 05.10.2007 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> mit diesem preis (-auch wenn unter rationalen gesichtspunkten das 499€ paket das eindeutig bessere angebot darstellt-) dürfte erstmals auch der massenmarkt angesprochen werden, trotz des immer noch mangelhaften softwareangebotes.


Ja, sehe ich auch so. Vor allem gefällt mir persönlich der Preis und da werde ich dann wohl zuschlagen. Bis jetzt war mir die PS3 einfach noch zu teuer. 
Da mir die Kartenslots und die Abwärtskompatibilität egal sind und man die Festplatte später immer noch austauschen kann, ist das keine schlechte Sache.


----------



## Freezeman (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Microsoft und die Bungie Studios gehen neue Wege*

Für mich waren es zwei Gesichtspunkte, dass ich mir bisher keine PS3 zugelegt habe:

1. Der viel zu hohe Preis der 60GB Variante und keine wirkliche Alternative dafür.
2. Das sehr mangelhafte Softwareangebot, welches nicht mit der 360 konkurieren kann.

Ein Punkt kann demnächst ad acta gelegt werden. Der andere wird wohl noch ein Weilchen bestehen bleiben. Bis dahin wirds nix mit einer PS3 für mich.


----------



## lucdec (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Microsoft und die Bungie Studios gehen neue Wege*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.10.2007 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 05.10.2007 18:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haben die doch schon längst, der Preis wurde in den USA doch schon vor Monaten gesenkt, und wir blöden Europäer die ja alles mit sich machen lassen (der viel höhere Preis, später Release, etc.) bezahlen schön brav knapp 600 Euro.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Microsoft und die Bungie Studios gehen neue Wege*



			
				lucdec am 05.10.2007 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 05.10.2007 18:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gab nur eine Preissenkung auf 500$+Steuern und ist ja scheinbar nicht ausreichend.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Microsoft und die Bungie Studios gehen neue Wege*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.10.2007 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab nur eine Preissenkung auf 500$+Steuern und ist ja scheinbar nicht ausreichend.


Mag ja sein, dass die Preissenkung nicht ausreichend ist / war (Wobei man nicht vergessen sollte, dass es auch lange Zeit dazu sieben BR-Filme und einige Zeit ne Fernbedienung kostenlos dazu gab), aber die USA haben / hatten schon ne Preissenkung. Und ich kann es mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass Sony auf 399$ mit der 60 GB Version in den USA gehen wird. Ggf. wird die 40iger nachgereicht, aber ne zweite Preissenkung um 100$? Ne, halte ich doch für nicht realistisch. Sony muss ja nicht nur darauf achten den Anschluss nicht zu verlieren, sondern auch die Verluste pro verkaufter Konsole in Grenzen zu halten.


----------



## Moemo (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PS3 und Xbox 360 Preiskrieg*

Herrlich, mir kommt dieser Preiskrieg gerade recht, wollte ich mir doch die nächste Zeit eine Konsole zulegen.
Jetzt müsste ich nur noch die Frage klären, welche sich einen Platz in meinem Zimmer sichert...

lG,
Moemo


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Microsoft und die Bungie Studios gehen neue Wege*



			
				McDrake am 05.10.2007 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Was bei der günstigen Version evtl auch fehlt, ist der Cardreader




sind wir doch mal ehrlich, die änderungen an der 399 € ps3 sind allesamt alibilösungen, nur deswegen durchgeführt, um erstkäufer nicht vollends vor den kopf zu stossen.

20 gb hdd weniger? 2 usb ports weniger? kartenleser weg?
haha- das sind pfennnigteile, die niemals eine 200 € preissenkung auch nur halbwegs realistisch erscheinen lassen.

noch was:
wurde zwar sicher schon gesagt, aber fällt eigentlich auch der hdmi- anschluss weg?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Microsoft und die Bungie Studios gehen neue Wege*



			
				Bonkic am 06.10.2007 08:49 schrieb:
			
		

> wurde zwar sicher schon gesagt, aber fällt eigentlich auch der hdmi- anschluss weg?


Nein, der ist noch da. Sony will mit der PS 3 ja BR durchdrücken und da werden die ganz sicher nicht auf HDMI verzichten.


----------



## McDrake (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PS3 und Xbox 360 Preiskrieg*

_Das neue Modell ist nicht mehr mit PlayStation®2-Titeln
abwärtskompatibel..._
Ob das ein guter Schachzug ist??


----------



## undergrounderX (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PS3 und Xbox 360 Preiskrieg*



			
				McDrake am 06.10.2007 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> _Das neue Modell ist nicht mehr mit PlayStation®2-Titeln
> abwärtskompatibel..._
> Ob das ein guter Schachzug ist??


Sind doch genuh PS2 Konsolen im Umlauf. Ich kenn genug die eine PS2 haben und auf die PS3 sparen. Ich schätz mal von der jngen Zielgruppe haben die meistens schon eine PS2 Konsole.


----------



## McDrake (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PS3 und Xbox 360 Preiskrieg*



			
				undergrounderX am 06.10.2007 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 06.10.2007 11:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fand die Abwärtskompatibilität bis jetzt ein Plus bei der PS3. Dass jetzt KEIN PS2 Titel mehr darauf läuft find ich keinen geschickten Schachzug. Wieder ein Argument weniger. Da kann man sich ja gleich ne 360 kaufen, wenn man ne günstige Next-Gen haben will. Wenn man die alten Spiele spielen will, muss man die PS2 trotzdem noch angeschlossen haben. Ob mit einer PS3 oder einer Box.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PS3 und Xbox 360 Preiskrieg*



			
				undergrounderX am 06.10.2007 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind doch genuh PS2 Konsolen im Umlauf. Ich kenn genug die eine PS2 haben und auf die PS3 sparen. Ich schätz mal von der jngen Zielgruppe haben die meistens schon eine PS2 Konsole.


Wenn die Abwärtskompatibilität so bescheiden wäre, wie bei MS, dann wäre es sicherlich egal. Nur hat es Sony IMO sehr gut hinbekommen. Gerade wenn man dann auch einen moderneren, möglichst großen Flachbildfernseher hat, dann kann man sehr gut sehen, was ein wenig Hochrechnen + FSAA alles noch aus einem Alten Titel herausholen kann. Dazu kommt man braucht keine Speicherkarten mehr, kann sich die Savegames einfach auf einen USB-Stick sichern und es gibt es große und lohnenswerte PS2-Bibliothek.

Gerade wenn man da dann die Preise vergleicht 399 <-> 499, dann ist der Unterschied enorm. Für 100€ mehr gibt es zwei Spiele a 50-60€, ein zusätzliches Gamepad (50€), eine größere Festplatte und die Möglichkeit Tausende PS/PS2-Titel mit besserer Optik spielen zu können.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PS3 und Xbox 360 Preiskrieg*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.10.2007 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade wenn man da dann die Preise vergleicht 399 <-> 499, dann ist der Unterschied enorm. Für 100€ mehr gibt es zwei Spiele a 50-60€, ein zusätzliches Gamepad (50€), eine größere Festplatte und die Möglichkeit Tausende PS/PS2-Titel mit besserer Optik spielen zu können.



Ja, das 60gb Paket ist immer noch das bessere Angebot.
Das 40gb Modell hätte ich eigentlich als ne Art Marketing verstanden, PS3 für 400€ etc. (man muss aber zugute halten, dass Sony bei allen Versionen nie Teile geändert hat, die sich auf die Entwicklung und das Spielen von PS3/PSN Titeln auswirken würde).
Nur da es nach einem Ausverkauf der 60gb Modelle scheinbar erstmal nur noch das 40gb Modell in Europa geben wird, verstehe ich das ganze nicht mehr.
Denn irgendwie zweifle ich daran, dass dann spätere Modelle (ich rate: 120gb Modell bei Release des Festplattenrekorder-Adapters) wieder Abwärtskompatibilität haben werden. Sollte dies aber der Fall sein und das 40gb Modell nur als Budget Version weitergeführt, hätte ich nichts dagegen.
Aussagen von Sony: "wird viel gefragt aber nutzt fast keiner" sprechen irgendwie dagegen.

Da die Komponenten dafür nicht so teuer sind (CPU+GPU sollen ja 30$ gekostet haben) könnte es wirklich sein, dass man die Erstkäufer nicht verprellen wollte. Das klappt zwar (ich würde mir nicht die 40gb Version kaufen, wenn ich die Wahl hätte), aber dann für immer darauf verzichten? (und was ist im Ausland?). Auch frage ich mich, welche Version ich bekommen würde wenn die PS3 irgendwann in ein paar Jahren mal kaputt gehen würde.


Übrigens werden die Kürzungen sicher nicht alleine vollständig die 100€ bzw. 200€ Preissenkung tragen, aber die Produktion hat sich ja inzwischen verbessert, alle Teile sind billiger geworden etc.
Die Schätzungen haben sich ja vom Release mit 900$proPS3 auf 600+$ pro Konsole gesenkt (dieses Datenblatt der Einzelteile vor ein paar Monaten).
Eventuell hilft auch tatsächlich der starke Euro?


----------



## lucdec (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PS3 und Xbox 360 Preiskrieg*

Was auch interessant wird ist welches Format (Blu-Ray oder HD-DVD) sich durchsetzen wird.


Einerseits kommt mit jeder PS 3 ein BR Player daher, andererseits hat MS große finanzielle Kapazitäten die HD-DVD am Leben zu halten.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PS3 und Xbox 360 Preiskrieg*



			
				lucdec am 06.10.2007 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Was auch interessant wird ist welches Format (Blu-Ray oder HD-DVD) sich durchsetzen wird.



diese frage wird aber mit ziemlicher sicherheit keinerlei auswirkungen auf erfolg oder misserfolg der jeweiligen konsole haben.


----------



## lucdec (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PS3 und Xbox 360 Preiskrieg*

Das glaube ich auch.


----------



## undergrounderX (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PS3 und Xbox 360 Preiskrieg*



			
				Bonkic am 06.10.2007 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 06.10.2007 13:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desweiteren läuft alles  auf eine Koexistenz beider Formate heraus.Glaub nicht das ein Format aufgegeben wird.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PS3 und Xbox 360 Preiskrieg*

Hat schon einer die Simpsons-Demo für die 360 geladen? Wäre nett wenn später jemand eine kurze Analyse liefern könnte. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PS3 und Xbox 360 Preiskrieg*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 08.10.2007 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon einer die Simpsons-Demo für die 360 geladen? Wäre nett wenn später jemand eine kurze Analyse liefern könnte. *g*


Kann man eigentlich mit wenigen Worten was zu sagen:
Opktik: Sehr stimmig
Simpsons-Feeling: klasse
Knackpunkt: Kamera & Gameplay

In der Demo kann man einen "Boss" besiegen, der durch die Stadt rennt. Dabei kann man jederzeit zwischen Homer und Bart wechseln, wobei ich noch keinen Sinn / Funktion in Homer gesehen habe. Mit der Zwille gilt es den Gegner dreimal an unterschiedlichen Stellen zu treffen und dann auf die "Klappe" zu springen, die sich dort öffnet und die Schaltkreise per Aktionstaste zu überlasten. Problem dabei ist, dass es viel leichter gesagt als getan ist. Obwohl man in einem großen Außenreal spielt macht die Kamera teils wilde Drehungen und sorgt auch immer wieder dafür, dass man Gegner zu spät sieht oder solche Sachen wie Sprünge schlecht abschätzen kann. Die Handhabung ist so unausgewogen, dass man nicht einmal gerade laufen kann. Ständig muss man leicht nachjustieren. An Kleinigkeiten fällt der Charakter dann wieder runter, kann sich dann doch nicht festhalten und die ganzen Jump & Run Aktionen sind IMO eher ne leichte Qual. Um etwa höher gelegene Stellen beim Boss zu erreichen muss man springen, was etwa von Hausdächern aus geht. Um dort hinaufzukommen hat Bart etwa auch einen mobilen Greifhaken, kann diesen jedoch nur an ganz bestimmten Stellen einsetzen. Gerade bei der Kamera ist eine sehr unschön auch noch nach solchen speziellen Stellen suchen zu müssen. Es geht einfach nicht so locker von der Hand, wie z.B. in der vor wenigen Tagen erhältlichen Demo zu „Crash of the Titans“ Demo. Insbesondere ist es deswegen schade, da der Rest (Humor, Optik, etc.) ja durchaus zu gefallen weiß.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PS3 und Xbox 360 Preiskrieg*

Klasse. Danke für die ausführliche Analyse.   

Ohje..wenn schon die Box-Version mit dem Gameplay und der Steuerung zu kämpfen hat, dann wird die Wii-Fassung es sicherlich nicht besser machen (gemäß alter Multiplattform-EA-Tradition  ). Muss ich wohl weiter auf Mario Galaxy warten. Ein gutes Jump & Run muss ich 2007 unbedingt noch erwerben. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Oktober 2007)

*Halo*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 08.10.2007 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse. Danke für die ausführliche Analyse.


Vielleicht empfindet es ja jemand anders, aber schon schade, dass die Steuerung so in den Sand gesetzt wurde.

Es gibt außerdem interessante News bezüglich Halo und der Kirche. In England hat man sich über Resistance aufgeregt, mit Halo werden in den USA die Jugendlichen missioniert. 


> [...[Wie die New York Times berichtet, versuchen nun zahlreiche protestantische Kirchen und kirchliche Jugendzentren in den USA, mit dem attraktiven Ballerspiel und seinem religiös-apokalyptischem Szenario Jugendliche zu sich zu locken. Das Spiel ist in den USA ab 17 Jahre freigegeben und als "M" (für Erwachsene) eingestuft. In Deutschland ist es von der USK ab 18 Jahre freigegeben. *Selbst in evangelikalen Kirchen, die ansonsten vor Computerspielen mit Gewaltinhalten warnen, werden Halo-Nächte angeboten und Konsolen mit großen Bildschirmen aufgebaut. Dabei sollen mitunter auch Kinder ab 12 Jahren in den Kirchen fröhlich vor sich hinballern.*[...]


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/97051/from/atom10


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2007)

*Sony versteht, dass sich Frühkäufer verarscht vorkommen!*



> Ray Maguire von Sony Computer Entertainment Europe denkt, dass es normal ist, dass sich frühe Käufer der PS3 angesichts der kommenden Preissenkung etwas getäuscht fühlen.
> 
> Allerdings meint er, dass diese frühen Kunden auch dafür belohnt worden sind, dass sie einen höheren Preis bezahlt haben: 'Was haben sie dafür bekommen? Sie haben sechs Monate Spaß mit dem Produkt gehabt, bevor irgend jemand sonst in der Lage war zu spielen.'



_gamefront_

wirklich köstlich.
mnachmal ist reden eben doch nur die schlechtere von 2 möglichkeiten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Sony versteht, dass sich Frühkäufer verarscht vorkommen!*



> Allerdings meint er, dass diese frühen Kunden auch dafür belohnt worden sind, dass sie einen höheren Preis bezahlt haben: 'Was haben sie dafür bekommen? Sie haben sechs Monate Spaß mit dem Produkt gehabt, bevor irgend jemand sonst in der Lage war zu spielen.'


ROFL
Da hätte er wirklich besser die Klappe halten sollen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Oktober 2007)

*Xbox-Käufer bekommen 2 Spiele dazu*



> Microsoft announced today it is now giving holiday buyers even more value by including two games, Forza Motorsport 2 and Marvel Ultimate Alliance, with every Xbox 360 Premium and Elite, a retail savings of $90 for consumers.


http://news.teamxbox.com/xbox/14739/Xbox-360-Holiday-Bundle/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Oktober 2007)

*Xbox + Herd*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> As reader Ty claims, apparently the above Xbox 360 melting occurred when he and his pals, setting up to conduct a furious Halo 3 LAN match, ran out of space enough for an Xbox everywhere in the house except on the kitchen stove. Someone turns the range on and presto change-o: grilled Xbox. Ok, the story doesn't quite add up, but there's no denying the box is melted. And that leaves us preoccupied with wrapping our heads deciding what's more mind-blowingly ironic: that the melted console's owner cared enough about heat that he kitted his Xbox with a 3rd party cooling device, or that despite it all, this particular ring of death apparently didn't even brick the thing.



http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/08/good-boys-and-girls-dont-leave-their-xbox-360s-on-the-stove/


Dumm gelaufen, aber zumindest kein RoD.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Oktober 2007)

*Auch Nintendo scheint was zu planen...*



> Es könnte sein, dass Nintendo passend zu Weihnachten eine neue Version der Wii in die Läden bringen will. Laut der Webseite CodenameRevolution.com wurde nämlich vor kurzem ein neuer universeller Produktcode (UPC) für die Konsole registriert. Der Eintrag läuft bisher angeblich unter dem Namen „New Pack“.
> 
> Eine offizielle Ankündigung von Nintendo gibt es aber noch nicht. Deshalb kann über den Inhalt des „New Pack“ nur spekuliert werden. Eventuell handelt es sich dabei ja um eine neue Farbvariante. Ein Bundle mit „Wii Fit“ oder dem „Wii Zapper“ wäre ebenfalls denkbar.



_krawall_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Halo*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.10.2007 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 08.10.2007 12:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deinem Text nach ist es ja die gleiche Demo, die es letzte Woche auf der PS3 gab.
Mit der Steuerung hatte ich da weniger Probleme, aber die Kamera hat sehr genervt:
Man muss sie quasi dauernd justieren und wenn man in engen Bereichen ist, bleibt sie beim Drehen dann an Wänden etc. hängen (in anderen Spielen würde sie nun einfach näher heranzoomen und sich weiterdrehen).

Präsentation fand ich für ein Lizenzspiel aber wie Nali schon sagte sehr ansprechend (Simpsons-Gags, Originalsprecher, also in der Demo englisch versteht sich - zum Glück  ).
Grafik naja, sieht quasi eben nun 1:1 wie die Serie/Film aus (die Explosionen fand ich btw überraschend schön  ).


Nett ist aber der Koop. (gibt es auch schon in der Demo, quasi "versteckt", einfach Start/X auf dem 2. Pad drücken wenn man im Level ist) Da macht dann auch das Spiel mehr Sinn, da man ja mit mehreren Charakteren zugange ist und für bestimmte Aktionen eh zu einem Charakter wechseln muss.

Alles in allen aber nichts, was ich persönlich mir kaufen würde. Vielleicht mal ausleihen.

Übrigens: der "Grand Theft Scratchy" Level wurde nun entfernt, weil Rockstar (!) wegen den Parallelen zu GTA geklagt hatte. 
Gerade die?! 
Edit: oh, gibt ja inzwischen auch hier ne News dazu :> und die Meldung, dass scheinbar nur der Levelname geändert wird


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PS3 und Xbox 360 Preiskrieg*



			
				undergrounderX am 06.10.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 06.10.2007 13:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Möglich, aber sehr wahrscheinlich bleibt BR dauerhaft in der eher dominanten Rolle.


Eine interessante Entwicklung finde ich btw, dass manche Handels- und Verleihketten sich für eines der beiden Formate entscheiden, sobald das Verkaufsverhältnis an Filmen deutlich zu Gunsten dieses Formates liegt.
Rechnet sich das denn oder will man nur den Kunden nicht zweigleisig fahren lassen?



Spoiler



(ich hab jetzt extra nicht geschrieben, dass es bisher aber immer nur Blu-Ray mit Verhältnissen von 1:3 oder höher gelang :> )


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Oktober 2007)

*40GB-PS3 auch in Japan*



> Sony Computer Entertainment Japan gibt bekannt, in Japan am 11. November auch das 40GB-Modell der PS3 erscheinen wird, welches vor kurzen für Europa angekündigt wurde. Diese Version wird dort allerdings nicht nur in Schwarz, sondern auch in der Farbe Ceramic White erscheinen. Der Preis beträgt 39.980 Yen (ca. 243 EUR). Auch der Preis der 20GB- und 60GB-Modelle wird gesenkt und beträgt ab dem 17. Oktober 44.980 Yen (ca. 273 EUR), bzw. 54.980 Yen(ca. 334 EUR).
> 
> Ebenfalls am 11. November wird in Japan der DualShock 3 Controller erscheinen, welcher ebenfalls in Schwarz und Weiß verfügbar sein wird. Der Preis liegt bei 5.500 Yen (ca. 33 EUR).


consolewars


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 40GB-PS3 auch in Japan*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.10.2007 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> . Der Preis beträgt 39.980 Yen (ca. 243 EUR). Auch der Preis der 20GB- und 60GB-Modelle wird gesenkt und beträgt ab dem 17. Oktober 44.980 Yen (ca. 273 EUR), bzw. 54.980 Yen(ca. 334 EUR).



Das 20gb Modell kostet mehr? 
Bei dem fehlt zwar nicht die Abwärtskompatibilität (oder 2 USB Ports), aber dafür ja das interne Wlan + 20gb Festplatte.
Zudem gibt es das nur in schwarz und ohne Chrome Leiste ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Oktober 2007)

*Wii-Knüller von Sega*

Da kommt ja ein Knüller für Wii: Ghost Squad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wii-Knüller von Sega*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.10.2007 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommt ja ein Knüller für Wii: Ghost Squad



Noch nicht den Trailer dazu gesehen? 
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/24832.html?type=flv

(und das Gameplay schön 1:1 von den alten Time Crisis Titeln übernommen ^^, witzigerweise hat aber TC4 nun scheinbar freies Umherlaufen wegen der neuen Knarre. Schätze mal die funktioniert ähnlich wie ne Wiimote, wegen HDTV etc.).




btw: GT5 Proloque vs. Realität Quiz:
http://generationdreamteam.free.fr/Quizz.html

(wenn man die Screenshots kennt, ist es aber leicht fast alles richtig zu haben. Manchmal erkennt man es auch an der mangelnden Perfektion der Fotos  )


----------



## Rabowke (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wii-Knüller von Sega*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.10.2007 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> btw: GT5 Proloque vs. Realität Quiz:
> http://generationdreamteam.free.fr/Quizz.html
> 
> (wenn man die Screenshots kennt, ist es aber leicht fast alles richtig zu haben. Manchmal erkennt man es auch an der mangelnden Perfektion der Fotos  )


13 / 14  
Du bist schon so ein kleiner Verfechter der PS3, kann das sein?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wii-Knüller von Sega*



			
				Rabowke am 09.10.2007 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 09.10.2007 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich auch ne News von einem Quiz mit Forza oder PGR gesehen hätte, hätte ich es zum Vergleich bestimmt gepostet 


Verfechten ist so ein hartes Wort, ich hab eben den Schwerpunkt auf PS3-News - aus eigenem Interesse 
Ich versuche aber objektiv zu bleiben, nur hab ich eben auch ein subjektives Empfinden was gut oder schlecht ist.
Sollte etwas nicht stimmen bekomme ich ja ansonsten von den 360-Fans 



Spoiler



so wie du! 


 eins auf den Deckel ^^


----------



## Iceman (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wii-Knüller von Sega*



			
				Rabowke am 09.10.2007 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist schon so ein kleiner Verfechter der PS3, kann das sein?



Einen PS3 Fanboy kann man sich ja leisten, wir haben ja sonst niemanden für die Position


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wii-Knüller von Sega*



			
				Iceman am 09.10.2007 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 09.10.2007 11:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich find das immer sehr erfrischend in diesem sonst doch recht Boxverseuchten Thread *g*


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wii-Knüller von Sega*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.10.2007 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommt ja ein Knüller für Wii: Ghost Squad



das ist wirklich oberpeinlich.
"grafik nicht wichtig" hin oder her, <n64 niveau muss nicht sein.
da sah mein, damals heiss geliebtes, house of the dead 2 auf dreamcast mindestens 3 klassen besser aus.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wii-Knüller von Sega*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 09.10.2007 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 09.10.2007 11:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eigentlich müsste sogar noch ein Mod den 2. spielen, Rabowke und Iceman sind ja auch 2   

Nintendo hat auch  Bonkic und eX, wobei letzterer irgendwann eh alles hasst (außer Star Trek) *g*


----------



## lucdec (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wii-Knüller von Sega*



			
				Bonkic am 09.10.2007 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 09.10.2007 10:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei Nintendo das doch nicht ewig machen kann..."Grafik ist nicht wichtig, wer Spaß hat fragt nicht nach Grafik", ach kommt schon, so ganz will man dann doch nicht drauf verzichten.

Die Wii mag sich ja gut verkaufen, weil man sich beim Kauf nicht davon abschrecken lässt, aber bei vielen (wie bei mir) kam dann nach wenigen Wochen die Ernüchterung.

Ich hatte die Wii seit erscheinen und habe sie jetzt gegen eine 360 getauscht.Ich habe in den 2 Wochen in denen ich sie habe, mehr mit der 360 gepielt als mit der Wii in einem knappen Jahr.

Ok, wenn dann wenigstens die Softwareauswahl oder die Spiele im allgemeinen stimmen würden, aber das tun viele eben auch nicht. Irgendwelche halbherzigen Portierungen die nur in kürzester Zeit viel Geld einbringen sollen.

Beim besten Willen, so nicht. (Zumindest nicht mit mir)


----------



## Rabowke (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wii-Knüller von Sega*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.10.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 09.10.2007 11:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ey!
Ich bin kein Konsolenfanboy. Ich hab seit Jahrzehnten immer nur einen PC besessen und hab jetzt endlich, aber eher aus anderen Gründen ( HTPC Variante ), mir eine XBox360 gekauft.


----------



## EmmasPapa (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wii-Knüller von Sega*



			
				Rabowke am 09.10.2007 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin kein Konsolenfanboy. Ich hab seit Jahrzehnten immer nur einen PC besessen und hab jetzt endlich, aber eher aus anderen Gründen ( HTPC Variante ), mir eine XBox360 gekauft.



Noch schlimmer, PC Fanboy mit Hang zu großvoloumigen Frauen der mit seinem Full-HD Plasma/LCD einen auf dicke Hose macht 

** grummel ** meiner ist nur HD-ready


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wii-Knüller von Sega*



			
				EmmasPapa am 09.10.2007 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 09.10.2007 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




na du ahst gut reden meiner war als FULL HD angespriesen. gefiel mir und ich hab mich auf 1080 p gefreut!! dann die grosse ernüchterung. full hd ja aber nur übers kabel netz alle anschlüsse sonst unterstützen "nur" 720p!! na ganz toll ..die haben mich schön eingelegt. ich depp hab die genauen spezifikationen nicht gelesen und dem verkäufer vertraut!! so kanns gehn !!!


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (9. Oktober 2007)

*preis ps3 wirrwarr*

also mal so ne kleine frage an unsern playstation superstar solidus!!  

ich hab den gamefront artikel jetz 3 mal gelesen aber den durchblick habe ich immer noch nicht. welche PS3 versionen kommen zu uns nach europa und welche nicht. wird der preis der aktuellen gesenkt oder kommt die 40 giga variante . was ist mit der ceramik white ? kommt die auch  oder nur japan ?? ich habs irgendwie nicht geschnallt !!!?? und was ist mit dem dual shock 3 ..den gibst im bundle nur in japan??


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: preis ps3 wirrwarr*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 09.10.2007 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> welche PS3 versionen kommen zu uns nach europa


40gb Version mit den beschriebenen Kürzungen gegenüber dem 60gb Modell



> und welche nicht.


60gb Version-Nachschub sowie 20gb und 80gb Modell.
Über eventuelle weitere Modelle (die dann auch oder nur nach Europa kommen) gibt es keine Infos.



> wird der preis der aktuellen gesenkt


Restbestände der 60gb Version (Starterpaket mit 2 Spielen und 2. Pad) werden um 100€ auf 500€ gesenkt.



> was ist mit der ceramik white ? kommt die auch  oder nur japan ??


Bisher nur Japan



> und was ist mit dem dual shock 3 ..den gibst im bundle nur in japan??



Der DualShock3 erscheint dieses Jahr nur in Japan.
Ich überlege aber ihn (wenn möglich) zu importieren, sollte ja auch hier funktionieren.

Ein Bundle gibt es auch in Japan nicht, der DS3 wird erstmal nur einzeln verkauft.



@HDTV: Da wollt ihr erst gar nicht, dass ich mitrede 


@Rabowke: Das ist aber ne laute HTPC Variante 


@Nali: Heißt du Solidus


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: preis ps3 wirrwarr*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 09.10.2007 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab den gamefront artikel jetz 3 mal gelesen aber den durchblick habe ich immer noch nicht. welche PS3 versionen kommen zu uns nach europa und welche nicht.


Aktuell gibt es bei uns das Starterpack, welches aus der 60-GB Version + 2 Spielen + 2. Gamepad besteht. Wurde inzwischen auf 499 gesenkt. Diese Version wird verkauft, bis sie ausverkauft ist.
Laut aktueller Planung gibt es dann lediglich noch das 40-GB-Modell, welches lediglich 2 USB Ports, keinen Kartenleser und keine Abwärtskompatibilität mehr hat. Preis 399.




> wird der preis der aktuellen gesenkt oder kommt die 40 giga variante .


Siehe oben. Der Preis des Starterpacks fällt um 100€ auf 499, bis die Sachen ausverkauft sind.




> was ist mit der ceramik white ? kommt die auch  oder nur japan ??


Bislang nur für Japan angekündugt.



> was ist mit dem dual shock 3 ..den gibst im bundle nur in japan??


Kommt momentan nur für Japan, da aber wohl nur einzeln und nicht direkt mit der Konsole. Für Europa und USA soll das neue Pad Anfang 2008 kommen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Oktober 2007)

*Verschiebung*

Singstar für die PS 3 wurde auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben:
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/content_page.php?aid=29400



> DLC and community features still in testing, says Sony
> 
> A release date for SingStar on the PlayStation 3 is currently up in the air as Sony continues to test downloadable content and community features for the next-gen version of one of its most popular social gaming franchises.
> 
> Although reviews have started to appear in the specialist press, a spokesperson for Sony has told GamesIndustry.biz that the game needs further testing, and would not be drawn on any specific release period.[...]


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wii-Knüller von Sega*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.10.2007 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nintendo hat auch  Bonkic



ist es so eindeutig?     

aber keine angst, wenn ff13 kommt und ich mir dann endlich `ne ps3 zulege, wechsel ich das lager.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Oktober 2007)

*Xbox Downloads*

Auf dem Xbox Marktplatz gibt es neue Demos:
Project Gotham Racing 4 - 1,2 GB - für alle User
FEAR Files: Extraction Point - 600 MB - nur mit US-Account


----------



## Iceman (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Downloads*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.10.2007 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Xbox Marktplatz gibt es neue Demos:
> Project Gotham Racing 4 - 1,2 GB - für alle User



Schön wärs. Die Demo taucht in den Downloads nicht auf. Mal schauen wann sie es fixen.


----------



## McDrake (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Downloads*



			
				Iceman am 09.10.2007 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 09.10.2007 14:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich lads grad runter. Danke für den Hinweis.
Die Demo ist vielleicht zu derb für Deutschland


----------



## Iceman (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Downloads*



			
				McDrake am 09.10.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lads grad runter. Danke für den Hinweis.
> Die Demo ist vielleicht zu derb für Deutschland



Nee, war wohl irgendein Fehler bei denen. Mittlerweile kann ich sie auch saugen.


----------



## undergrounderX (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Downloads*



			
				Iceman am 09.10.2007 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 09.10.2007 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


- F.E.A.R. Files: Extraction Point auch schon zum Download da? 
Bin jetzt zu faul meine mit Xbox Live zu verbinden


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Downloads*



			
				undergrounderX am 09.10.2007 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> F.E.A.R. Files: Extraction Point auch schon zum Download da?
> Bin jetzt zu faul meine mit Xbox Live zu verbinden


Ja, aber nur - wie gesagt - mit US-Account möglich. IP-Sperre gibt es nicht.


----------



## undergrounderX (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Downloads*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.10.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 09.10.2007 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zum Glück hab ich mir den US Account damals 2 Wochen vor dem Update,der Us Accounts verhindert hat, angelegt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Downloads*



			
				undergrounderX am 09.10.2007 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück hab ich mir den US Account damals 2 Wochen vor dem Update,der Us Accounts verhindert hat, angelegt


Hä? Update gegen das Anlegen von US-Accounts?


----------



## lucdec (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Downloads*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.10.2007 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 09.10.2007 20:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was machen die Amis? Irakische Accounts?  

Edit: *Hüstle* Im übrigen hab ich auch keinen luxemburgischen Account da Luxemburg einfach nicht in der Liste ist. Hmm, aber davon lässt man sich ja nicht aufhalten, man erstellt einfach mal einen mit einem anderen Land.

Ich hab Österreich genommen, da Deutschland und USK...


----------



## F3liX (10. Oktober 2007)

*Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*

*Highlights der Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*

- Software for Wii Ware will be released at a low price.

- Nintendo has announced Pokemon Bokujou, which translates to the English    
  Pokemon Farm. [Wii Ware] 

- Other Wii Ware software shown includes Star Soldier R, Mojipittan Wii (this is 
  a Bandai Namco word puzzle game that's a big hit on the PSP DS),Joysound   
  Wii (Karaoke) and Doctor Mario.

- The Wii Ware service will get more than just mini games and puzzle games. 
  Square Enix will release Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles for the service. It    
  will be be subtitled The Young King and the Promised Land and will be 
 exclusively available for Wii Ware.

- Nintendo will put more emphasis on the Wii Vote channel in the future. You'll 
  be able to put rankings for games that you've played and search for games    
  that fit your liking.

- Wii Fit will be released on 12/1. It will cost 8,800 yen. [Euro 53 / USD 75]

- Mario Kart Wii will include a steering wheel controller. The game will also 
  include motorcycles! A release is set for Spring 2008.

- Smash Bros. has been delayed in Japan until January 24, 2008.
  Nintendo shows a  new trailer.  
  Sonic is going to be a playable character! The 
trailer shows him transforming into Super Sonic.
  The game will include online fights. In addition, it will have online cooperative 
  play of some form.

- Monster Hunter 3 will be released for the Wii!
  This is quite big because the game was originally announced for the PS3. It's 
  also one of Japan's biggest series, with the past two PSP games having     
  both sold over a million units.

_// IGN live blog ; Gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*



			
				F3liX am 10.10.2007 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> - The Wii Ware service will get more than just mini games and puzzle games.
> Square Enix will release Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles for the service. It
> will be be subtitled The Young King and the Promised Land and will be
> exclusively available for Wii Ware.



wie soll das gehen, bei gerade mal kümmerlichen 512 mb speicher?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*



			
				Bonkic am 10.10.2007 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> F3liX am 10.10.2007 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht wird ja auf ne Streamtechnik gesetzt.


----------



## F3liX (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*



			
				F3liX am 10.10.2007 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> *Highlights der Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*


edit

Folgende Spiele wurden noch zusätzlich gezeigt:

Dragon Quest IX
Fire Emblem DS
Super Mario Stadium Baseball
Wii Music

Weitere Infos:

- Es wird einen Download-Service für den Nintendo DS geben. Man soll dann 
  Demos über die Wii laden können - der Channel heißt “Everbody’s Nintendo   
  Channel”.

- Der “Check Mii Out” Channel erscheint im November in Japan.

_//wiiarefree_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*

Alles meh außer:



			
				F3liX am 10.10.2007 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> - Monster Hunter 3 will be released for the Wii!
> This is quite big because the game was originally announced for the PS3. It's
> also one of Japan's biggest series, with the past two PSP games having
> both sold over a million units.



*kopier*

[PS3-Symbole/Seite wurden von MH3 entfernt]
Boah wenn das stimmt... Capcom macht sich bei mir immer unbeliebter.
Das mit der Webseite hat allerdings nicht viel zu sagen, siehe Eternal Sonata.
Eventuell hat sich Nintendo auch eine Zeitexklusivität gekauft?


Eine Multi-Version mit Wii wäre schon schlimm (außer es wären zwei unabhängige Titel, dann kann es einem ja egal sein) aber dann auch noch exklusiv für Wii?! Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen.
Allein schon vom mmorpg-ähnlichen Aufbau der PS2-Versionen und dass man in Japan für den Onlinepart monatliche Gebühren zahlen muss sprechen imo gegen ein MH1/2 ähnliches Spiel auf der Wii.

ICH will aber ein MH1/2 ähnliches Spiel, allerdings auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik (Grafik und Onlinefähigkeiten) welche vielleicht auch dem bereits tollen Gameplay etwas bringt (keine abgegrenzten Areale mehr etc.).
Die Hiebe hat man ja schon auf der PS2 mit dem Analogstick ausgeführt, daher wäre eine Wii-Steuerung wahrscheinlich gar nicht mal schlecht - ich hab nur keine Lust das stundenlang offline+online zu machen.
Jedenfalls würde ich mir extra dafür keine Wii holen, hab mir ja schließlich auch keine PSP für die Umsetzungen gekauft.
Und selbst wenn, die Möglichkeit ist groß, dass es wie Teil2 nur in Japan erscheint und dann bringt mir eine Wii-Version wegen Regionalcodes gar nichts...

War ja schon enttäuscht, dass Capcom zur TGS07 nicht mit einem hinreisenden MH3 Trailer aufgefahren sind, aber dann sowas jetzt am frühen Morgen 

Edit:


> Due to high development cost of titles for PS3, we have decided to switch the platform to which we release our Monster Hunster 3 title," Capcom managing corporate officer Katsuhiko Ichii said.


*fackel anzünd*
Verstehe aber nicht, wieso für MH(3) keine hohen Entwicklungskosten bereit stehen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.10.2007 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe aber nicht, wieso für MH(3) keine hohen Entwicklungskosten bereit stehen.


Also das sollte ja nun wirklich nicht schwer zu verstehen sein. Wenig Konsolen-> wenig potentielle Käufer.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.10.2007 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 10.10.2007 11:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MH verlangt monatliche Gebühren für den Onlinemodus, da kommt schon dadurch ein nettes Sümmchen zusammen.

Außerdem, nur weil es genau dreimal so viele Wiis wie PS3 Konsolen in Japan gibt, heißt es ja nicht, dass sich auch MH3 dreimal so oft verkaufen wird.
MH hat sich von Teil zu Teil gesteigert (MH2: über 500k), die PSP-Ableger verkauft sich deutlich mehr, bringen dafür aber keine Monatsgebühren (welche nicht zu knapp ausfallen, der online Modus fesselt ähnlich wie bei einem mmorpg monatelang).
Ganz zu schweigen davon, wie es es Zahlentechnisch wohl Sommer 2008 aussehen wird (früher würde MH3 eh nicht kommen).

MH3 war als PS3-Version in den Famitsu-Most-Wanted immer ganz oben dabei, so wenig potentielle Käufer scheinen es ja nicht zu sein.


Ich sehe auch nicht, wie ein Spiel wie MH in seiner ursprünglichen Form attraktiv für einen Großteil der Wii-Besitzer sein soll. Da schwanen mir schon die üblichen Casual-Veränderungen - was mir egal wäre wenn ich nicht DESWEGEN auf eine "richtige" MH3 Version verzichten müsste. Das Spiel ist wie geschaffen für ein modernes Gewand (Atmosphäre durch spektakuläre Drachen, Umgebungen usw. . Die PS2-Teile wirken wenn man genau hinschaut noch zu beschränkt und "unnatürlich"), gerade der Hauptgrund Onlinemodus kann ja quasi nur schlechter werden als auf PS3 (oder 360).
Und wie gesagt, kommt es wieder nur in Japan heraus kann es "wegen" der Wii hier KEINER spielen.

Dann sollen sie wenigstens eine PS2-Version (da gibt es schließlich noch mehr Geld  ) entwickeln und sie diesmal auch in Europa anbieten, von mir aus auch mit bezahlten Servern   

Außerdem sammelt sich das zu den ganzen Entscheidungen die Capcom trifft und mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.10.2007 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sammelt sich das zu den ganzen Entscheidungen die Capcom trifft und mir nicht gefallen.



warts doch erst mal ab.
ich glaub` momentan noch nicht an wii- exklusivität.
vielleicht kommts ja doch noch für _deine_ ps3.  



Spoiler



fanboi


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*



			
				Bonkic am 10.10.2007 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 10.10.2007 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat nichts mit Fanboy zu tun, ich sehe keine Möglichkeit wie ein MH3 auf dem Wii besser werden kann als ein MH2 mit noch mehr Items/Monstern und Wii-Steuerung - und das ist noch das beste Szenario. Das schlimmste ist, Capcom haut für den Casual-Markt eine tolle Serie kaputt.
Und das zweitschlimmste Szenario ist, es kommt nur in Japan heraus -> nicht mal wenn ich wollte könnte es ich dann auf der Wii spielen.

Für mich ist das quasi so, als wenn ein MH3 nun komplett gestrichen wurde.
Daher mein Groll, das hat nur sekundär mit der Wii zu tun 

Zwar ist es möglich, dass dann in 3+ Jahren ein MH3G oder MH4 für die PS3 erscheint und Capcom nur mit den Verkaufszahlen abwartet, trotzdem muss ich dann noch ewig warten


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.10.2007 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat nichts mit Fanboy zu tun



ich mach doch nur spass.   

ich versteh dich ja vollkommen.
manche/ viele spiele gehen einfach auf wii nicht, vor allem solche, die von ihrer präsentation leben.

absoluter super- gau wäre bspw für mich, wenn square-enix ff 13 für ps3 canceln würde und stattdessen auf wii bringen würde.   

und ganz auszuschliessen ist ja selbst das nicht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*



			
				Bonkic am 10.10.2007 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> manche/ viele spiele gehen einfach auf wii nicht, vor allem solche, die von ihrer präsentation leben.


Aber gerade dann ist es doch gut, wenn solche "vermurksten" Games nur für Wii kommen. Dann braucht man doch einer mauen Portierung doch nicht hinterher heulen.
Wii ist momentan eben das System, wo alle schnell Geld machen wollen und in die PS 3 wollen eben viele noch nicht so stark investieren. Bin mir aber sehr sicher, wenn die Wii-Blase erst einmal zerplatzt ist bzw. PS 3 ne solide Hardwarebasis hat, dann ändert es sich auch wieder. Sind eben Trends.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Oktober 2007)

*Neue Oblivion-Inhalte*



> Fighter's Stronghold kommt am 15. Oktober
> 
> Bethesda Softworks kündigt an, dass man am Montag den 15. Oktober die letzte Erweiterung für The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion veröffentlichen wird. Diese hört auf den Namen Fighter's Stronghold und wird für eine Woche kostenlos verfügbar sein.
> 
> ...


consolewars


----------



## lucdec (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Oblivion-Inhalte*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.10.2007 09:14 schrieb:
			
		

> > Fighter's Stronghold kommt am 15. Oktober
> >
> > Bethesda Softworks kündigt an, dass man am Montag den 15. Oktober die letzte Erweiterung für The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion veröffentlichen wird. Diese hört auf den Namen Fighter's Stronghold und wird für eine Woche kostenlos verfügbar sein.
> >
> ...



Ähhh, für die 360?


----------



## lucdec (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Dorftrootel am 26.04.2005 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind eigentlich auch ein paar "gute" Spiele für Ps3 geplant( zB: weitere GTA-Teile, GT-Serie,...) oder wird diesmal Xbox die besseren Spiele haben, oder gar Nintendo.
> 
> b2t:
> Die Xbox360 Hardware finde ich doch ziemlich übertrieben. Spiele werden dann vermutlich mehr einer Grafikdemo gleichen als einem Tiefgründigenspiel.
> Aber ich lass mich ma überraschen und vermutlich die PS3 und Xbox 360 holen




Edit: Noch was: http://forum.areagames.de/forum.aspx?action=topic&TopicID=24438

Genau dieses Problem haben ein Freund und ich.

Gestern spielten wir im Coop.Nach wenigen Minuten fing es ->FURCHTBAR<-
an zu ruckeln, ich übertreibe nicht, es ist mein voller Ernst, es war ne Diashow, ca. 1-2 Bilder pro Sekunde.

Das Kampfgewehr hatte dadurch einen neuen Einzelfeuermodus...   

Ich war kurz vorm Ausrasten, und wenn es nicht um die Achievments ginge, hätte ich das Spiel beendet.

Ich habe DSL 2000 und er (glaube ich) irgendwas um die 16000.

Videosequenzen im Spiel ruckelten ebenfalls, und der Ton oder Effekte in den Sequenzen verschwanden abwechselnd.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*


warum zitierst du einen über 2 jahre alten beitrag?


----------



## Rabowke (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Neue Oblivion-Inhalte*



			
				lucdec am 11.10.2007 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhh, für die 360?


Ja? Darum sollte man auch zur 360 mit Festplatte greifen, Shiv. Island gabs ja auch für die Box.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. Oktober 2007)

*Wertungen aus der OXM:*

*Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare 10/10* ja ne, ist klar. *g*
Half-Life 2: Orange Box 9.5/10
WWE SmackDown vs. RAW 2008 8.5/10
NBA 2K8 8.5/10
*Kane & Lynch: Dead Men 8.0/10* freut mich *g*
Project Gotham Racing 4 8.0/10
Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock 8.0/10
Conan 6.5

Regards, eX!


----------



## lucdec (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				Bonkic am 11.10.2007 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> warum zitierst du einen über 2 jahre alten beitrag?





Hier klappt auch gar nichts mehr...ich habe auf bearbeiten gedrückt, dafür steht auch Edit da...   

Ist nicht das erste mal...


----------



## F3liX (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*



			
				F3liX am 10.10.2007 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> - Monster Hunter 3 will be released for the Wii!
> This is quite big because the game was originally announced for the PS3. It's
> also one of Japan's biggest series, with the past two PSP games having
> both sold over a million units.



Begründung:
Capcom’s handhabendes Vorstandsmitglied Katsuhiko Ichii gab gegenüber Thompson Financial bekannt, dass sie sich aufgrund der hohen Entwicklungskosten auf der Playstation 3 gezwungen sehen das Spiel nun auf der Wii zu veröffentlichen.

http://www.mcvuk.com/news/28515/Capcom-explains-Monster-Hunter-switch


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*



			
				F3liX am 11.10.2007 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> F3liX am 10.10.2007 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ehrlich die sony junsg müssen jetzt echt mal was rausbriingen sonst geht das ganze wirklich bald in die hose ... denn vieles werden die kunden sony nicht mehr  verzeihen !!!!!!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 11.10.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> F3liX am 11.10.2007 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was kann denn jetzt wieder Sony dafür


----------



## BlackDead (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.10.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 11.10.2007 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony ist einfach das Böse in Person.


----------



## Iceman (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nintendo Conference 2007 Fall*

Son bisschen passend dazu, Gabe Newell über die PS3:
"Investing in the Cell, investing in the SPE gives you no long-term benefits. There's nothing there that you're going to apply to anything else. You're not going to gain anything except a hatred of the architecture they've created"

Er nennt die PS3 "a waste of everybody's time".

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=173540


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. Oktober 2007)

*Bioware*



			
				Iceman am 11.10.2007 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Son bisschen passend dazu, Gabe Newell über die PS3:



Naja, der lässt auch fast nur Müll von sich (und nicht nur über die PS3, im Prinzip hat er alles außer Valve selbst gedissed  )




Aber hier ne überraschende News:
Edit: oder nicht so sehr, Bonkic hat ja schon nen Thread eröffnet ^^

EA kauft BioWare und Pandemic Studios!
http://kotaku.com/gaming/ea-grabs-two-devs/ea-buys-bioware-pandemic-309937.php

Ich hätte bei BioWare ja eher MS vermutet, nach der engen (  ) Zusammenarbeit bei Mass Effect. EA ist aber vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl, die ich mir vorstellen könnte...


Hat MS übrigens auch an Mass Effect die IP-Rechte (wie bei PGR, BioShock und Halo)? Sind ja immerhin Publisher.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Oktober 2007)

*[Wii] US- Termine*



> Oct. 1: MLB Power Pros from 2K Sports
> Oct. 1: Dragon Blade: Wrath of Fire from D3Publisher of America
> Oct. 2: Crash of the Titans from Sierra Entertainment, Inc.
> Oct. 5: Balls of Fury from DSI Games
> ...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Wii] US- Termine*



			
				Bonkic am 12.10.2007 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Liste



puh, ich sag mal lieber nichts dazu ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Oktober 2007)

*Japanische Entwickler äußern Bedenken*

*Japanische Entwickler äußern Bedenken*


> Nur Nintendo würde Nutznießer des Wii Erfolgs sein, so besorgte japanische Entwickler
> 
> Laut einem Artikel der IGN, die wiederum den Nikkei Business Daily zitiert haben, wäre Nintendo der einzige, der vom Erfolg des Wiis profitieren würde, so japanische Entwickler.
> 
> ...


consolewars


Irgendwie stimmt es… teilweise. Nintendo ist DIE Konkurrenz auf den Nintendo-Systemen und alle anderen Entwickler / Publisher haben es da teils wirklich nicht leicht. Obwohl manche Probleme, wie schlampige Ports, natürlich eher "hausgemacht" sind.

Aber ich hatte Wii ja auch nur mal für 2-3 Monate im Haus, weil ich einfach mal die neue Steuerung selbst erleben wollte.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Wii] US- Termine*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.10.2007 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 12.10.2007 00:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sollte dein nichtssagen so viel wie "masse statt klasse" oder "quantität statt qualität" ausdrücken, dann teile ich deine meinung. 

aber ein paar perlen sind immerhin dabei:

- mario galaxy
- rrr2 
- m&s at the olympic games 
- guitar hero III
- trauma center (ja, ja- lacht mich nur aus   )
- und (natürlich) mario kart


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: [Wii] US- Termine*



			
				Bonkic am 12.10.2007 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 12.10.2007 00:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, sollte es ^^
Bzw. man muss etwas mehr suchen für die größeren Titel *g* (auch wenn in deiner Liste z.B. für mich nicht so richtig lockendes dabei ist)

Es bringt den Herren Publishern aber recht wenig - so günstig die Produktion auf der Wii auch sein mag - mit mittelmäßigen Spielen den Markt zu überschütten. Wer soll das alles denn kaufen, gerade bei der eher Casual-Kundschaft, die vielleicht nicht gerade ein Spiel/Monat erwirbt.
Den Hardcore-Markt kann man wiederum eher nur mit Qualität ansprechen.

Dies kann man dann wieder mit Nali's Post verbinden und alle beschweren sich später wieder über schlechtere Verkaufszahlen gegenüber Nintendo's Titeln. ^^


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2007)

*EA kauft BioWare & Pandemic*

*EA kauft BioWare und Pandemic 
Kaufpreis der beiden Studios liegt bei rund 775 Millionen US-Dollar *

Die Konsolidierung im Spiele-Bereich schreitet weiter voran: Electronic Arts (EA) kündigte an, BioWare und Pandemic Studios zu übernehmen, die aktuell Spiele wie Mass Effect - einer der wichtigsten Xbox-360-Titel in diesem Jahr - und Mercenaries 2: World in Flames entwickeln.

Komplette News-Meldung

Oh Noes!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: EA kauft BioWare & Pandemic*



			
				Rabowke am 12.10.2007 07:59 schrieb:
			
		

> *EA kauft BioWare und Pandemic
> Kaufpreis der beiden Studios liegt bei rund 775 Millionen US-Dollar *
> 
> Die Konsolidierung im Spiele-Bereich schreitet weiter voran: Electronic Arts (EA) kündigte an, BioWare und Pandemic Studios zu übernehmen, die aktuell Spiele wie Mass Effect - einer der wichtigsten Xbox-360-Titel in diesem Jahr - und Mercenaries 2: World in Flames entwickeln.
> ...



haha, der xbot ist noch später dran mit der News als ich! 
 



ah, weil ich es gestern vergessen hab zu erwähnen:
PS3-Besitzer können sich im US-Store eine Ratchet&Clank Demo herunterladen (1,6GB *gucken geht ob inzwischen fertig*  ) ).

Ich bin nicht mehr wirklich ein Jump&Run Fan, aber sah ja doch ganz nett aus in den Videos, ist zumindest einer der größeren Titel.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Japanische Entwickler äußern Bedenken*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.10.2007 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ausschlaggebend für die momentane Sorge der japanischen Entwickler ist das "dümpeln" der Verkaufszahlen des Wii in Japan: Für Wii Verhältnisse ist dieser Monat der schlechteste Monat von den Verkaufszahlen her überhaupt.



das mag zwar stimmen und ich will auch nicht mal ausschliessen, dass der ganz grosse hype (vorerst) mal vorbei ist.

allerdings wird dabei verschwiegen, dass die zahlen aller konsolen in japan momentan am sinken sind und die der ps3 prozentual sogar noch weit höher als die der wii- wobei sich die wii immer noch doppelt so oft verkauft hat, wenn auch auf -vergleichsweise - niedrigem niveau.

jetzt schon wieder den abgesang auf die wii anzustimmen, halte ich für ein bisschen verfrüht.


----------



## EmmasPapa (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Japanische Entwickler äußern Bedenken*



			
				Bonkic am 12.10.2007 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 12.10.2007 00:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist mir auch ein Rätsel wenn man bedenkt wie viele Wii Konsolen bereits am Markt sind. Für mich wären ein paar richtig gute Kracher (Erwachsenen und Kinderspiele) ein absoluter Kaufgrund. Und die Leute die bereits eine Konsole besitzen warten z.T. doch auch auf die Highlights


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Japanische Entwickler äußern Bedenken*



			
				Bonkic am 12.10.2007 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt schon wieder den abgesang auf die wii anzustimmen, halte ich für ein bisschen verfrüht.


Schon richtig. Nur so langsam müsste auch mal die konstantere Versorgung mit hochkarätigen Titeln beginnen, die nicht nur auf irgendwelchen Minispielchen basieren. Es gibt ja was, wie z.B. Paper Maria, aber insgesamt ist es doch eher etwas dünn. Nintendo selbst steht da vielleicht noch am Besten da, aber wenn man sich die Drittanbieter so anschaut… Wie lange wollen die sich mit eher lauen Ports und Minispielsammlungen über Wasser halten?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Oktober 2007)

*Hardwarezahlen Japan*

Kommt ja wie aufs Stichwort, neue Hardwarezahlen

*Hardwarezahlen Japan vom 01.01 bis 07.10*


```
Akt. W.		letzte Woche
DSL	87.445		72.895
PSP	86.895		102.809
Wii	20.704		24.143
PS3	10.822		13.105
PS2	10.446		12.980
X360	1.547		5.215
GBASP	195		49
GC	109		73
DS	90		30
GBM	47		229
GBA	0		41
```


----------



## Bonkic (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Japanische Entwickler äußern Bedenken*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.10.2007 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon richtig. Nur so langsam müsste auch mal die konstantere Versorgung mit hochkarätigen Titeln beginnen, die nicht nur auf irgendwelchen Minispielchen basieren. Es gibt ja was, wie z.B. Paper Maria, aber insgesamt ist es doch eher etwas dünn. Nintendo selbst steht da vielleicht noch am Besten da, aber wenn man sich die Drittanbieter so anschaut… Wie lange wollen die sich mit eher lauen Ports und Minispielsammlungen über Wasser halten?




nintendos enorm starke in- house abteilungen waren schon immer ein problem für 3rd parties, die für nintendo konsolen entwickelt haben.
bei der wii kam noch ein sondereffekt hinzu, nämlich die tatsache, dass absolut keiner mehr einen pfifferling für nintendo gegeben hätte, im stationären bereich.

ausserdem sollte man die wirkung von lizenzspielen oder auch der ea sports serien nicht unterschätzen.

mögen erstere -objektiv gesehen- zwar fast ausnahmslos totaler müll sein (transformers, pirates of the c.), hinderte das die konsumenten bislang noch nie, deswegen die läden zu stürmen. 

die wahrheit ist doch; eine konsole braucht (populären) müll, um die harwarebasis zu erweitern.
natürlich darf es aber nicht auf dauer dabei bleiben.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: EA kauft BioWare & Pandemic*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.10.2007 09:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ah, weil ich es gestern vergessen hab zu erwähnen:
> PS3-Besitzer können sich im US-Store eine Ratchet&Clank Demo herunterladen (1,6GB *gucken geht ob inzwischen fertig*  ) ).
> 
> Ich bin nicht mehr wirklich ein Jump&Run Fan, aber sah ja doch ganz nett aus in den Videos, ist zumindest einer der größeren Titel.


"Ganz nett" trifft es eigentlich wirklich gut. Hat mir insgesamt recht viel Spaß gemacht. War eigentlich nur ein wenig schade, dass die Demo, wie so viele Spiele, nicht ganz an die Screens herankommt, die man im Vorfeld gesehen hat.  Aber schlecht ist die Optik ja auch nicht. Auch die Steuerung ist wirklich gut gelungen, lediglich das automatische Anvisieren von Feinden finde ich noch nicht ganz optimal. Wenn die finale Fassung dann noch ein wenig Abwechslung bietet, dann wäre es IMO wirklich ein schönes PS 3 Game.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: EA kauft BioWare & Pandemic*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.10.2007 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 12.10.2007 09:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mh, die Optik ist mir auch aufgefallen. zwar alles bombastisch etc, aber einen Tick unsauber/schwammiger als auf den früheren HD-Screens. Dafür wirklich immer flüssig, aber das kennt man bei Insomniac ja von Resistance. Trotz Comic-Stil wäre die ein oder andere schärfere Texture auch hübscher gewesen.

Auch ist wohl nicht jedermanns Sache, dass in einem Platformer so viel geballert wird. Immerhin auf die übrig bleibenden Mini-Aliens kann aber in Mario-Manier hüpfen ^^
Die Disco-Granate hat mir auch gefallen 

Dafür ist die (Story-)Präsentation wieder top, welche bei R&C (oder auch Jak) einen großen Anteil am Spiel hat - was ja eher Genreuntypisch ist.
Muss jetzt nur mal die PS3 auf englisch stellen, die US-Demo hat schon mehrere Sprachen drin und schätze auf englisch ist es lustiger ^^


----------



## lucdec (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: EA kauft BioWare & Pandemic*

Das viele Wii's bei den Leuten einfach nur rumstehen glaube ich gerne...

Nach wenigen Wochen ist einem der Spass am rumgehüpfe vergangen, und Spiele bei denen die Steuerung wirklich Sinn macht...naja...eventuell Golf, aber bei der Grafik auch nicht wirklich der Überflieger.


Bei den einen scheint das Konzept aufzugehen, die haben Monate lang Spaß an Wii Sports, bei anderen nicht.

Ich gebe zu, ich hatte die Wii auch nur wegen der Steuerung, dann habe ich das Interesse verloren.


----------



## crackajack (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: EA kauft BioWare & Pandemic*



			
				lucdec am 12.10.2007 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den einen scheint das Konzept aufzugehen, die haben Monate lang Spaß an Wii Sports, bei anderen nicht.


Jo, wii sports werde ich vermutlich ganz entgegen meiner sonstigen Spielgewohnheiten tatsächlich monatelang immer wieder zwischendurch einwerfen.

Allein wegen dem Spiel bin ich schon der Meinung das sich eine wii für mich mehr auszahlt wie es der Cube konnte.

Jetzt noch Mario Galaxy und Metroid Prime3 und der eine oder andere sonstige Überraschungskracher und es harmoniert perfekt als Zweitspielgerät mit meiner Hauptspielestation PC.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: EA kauft BioWare & Pandemic*

Für mich ist Wii im Moment leider auch tot. Seit einem Monat habe ich das Ding nicht mehr angemacht. Schönende Worte muss man da auch gar nicht verlieren, es ist einfach so wie es ist: Die Konsole lebt nur von den sehr guten Nintendo-Produkten und sonst kommt da schlicht nur Dreck raus. Ich finde das damalige Thrid-Party-Lineup zum Launch bestehend aus Madden, Red Steel, Raving Rabbids und Call of Duty 3 sogar noch am stärksten. Seit diesen Titeln ist eigentlich gar nichts mehr von Fremdentwicklern gekommen, was wirklich halbwegs ordentlich war - jedenfalls fällt mir atm nix ein.

Wii ist atm eben das billige und willige Opfer für die Softwarekonzerne die einen schnellen Dollar mit billiger Ware verdienen wollen. Das durchschnittliche Wii-Publikum setzt eben kaum auf Qualität (das Transformersspiel für Wii war bei meinem Gameshop schneller ausverkauft, als Halo 3 *g*), oder kauft primär Nintendo-Ware. Crapcom kann von mir aus irgendwelche Monster Hunt Spiele auf die Konsole werfen, ich halte von solchen "Taktiken" nichts. Ich will Spiele speziell für Wii, keine spielbare Prioritätenentscheidung mit abgespeckter Grafik.

So langsam wünsche ich mir echt Verhältnisse wie damals beim N64: Relativ wenig Software, dafür aber verhältnismäßig viele gute Spiele. Damals waren imho auch die Thrid-Party-Games zumindest ordentlich bis sehr gut. Multiplattform-Titel wie Shadows of the Empire, Shadowman und Indiana Jones waren gut spielbar, die BigN-Titel waren generell super, und bis auf wenige Gurken (Superman) kam da größtenteils wenigstens annehmbare Software. 

Mich regt dieser Wii-Trend auf. Crapcom und die anderen Banausen sollen auf PS3 und Co setzen, und nicht auf Brechen komm raus für eine Konsole entwickeln, die schlicht für die breite Masse nur eine Modeentwicklung zu sein scheint. Ich will Wii-Ware, keine auf Teufel-komm-raus umgewandelten Spielideen von der PS3 oder gar X-Box 360. 

Ich bin Nintendo-Fan, und genau deshalb finde ich es traurig, dass die Konsole für so viel Mist missbraucht wird, nur weil das Gerät gerade "en vogue" ist. Lieber wenig Software mit Stil, als viel, die aber nix taugt.

Nintendo selbst kann man imho echt keinen Vorwurf machen, die schießen regelmäßig gute Games raus (in relativ geringen Abständen -> Zelda -> Metroid -> Galaxy -> WiiFit -> Smash Brothers -> Mario Kart -> Zelda 2009). Nur die anderen sind eben im höchsten Maße unfähig...

Regards, eX!


----------



## undergrounderX (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*

Virtua Fighter 5 Demo ist aufn Xbox Live Marktplatz erhältlich 
 

Und um ein bisschen den Konsolenkampf wieder anzufeuern 


> Assassins Creed und Speicherprobleme
> 
> Wie die Seite Pro-G schreibt, haben sich die Entwickler von Assassins Creed bei Ubisoft Montreal zu Wort gemeldet und berichten über Speicherprobleme bei Xbox 360 und Playstation 3, die ihnen anscheinend ein wenig zu schaffen machen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				undergrounderX am 12.10.2007 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Und um ein bisschen den Konsolenkampf wieder anzufeuern



dazu passt auch:



			
				[url=http://www.dailygame.net/news/archives/006696.php schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle[/url]]Still, as strong as Call of Duty 4 is shaping up to be in the gameplay department, the most immediately impressive aspect is by far its graphics. The PC, PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 versions all look surprisingly similar, but that's not due to one platform being the lead; Infinity Ward personally assured us that development occurred simultaneously on all three platforms, and that there wasn't a base system. With that said, the console similarities end when it comes to textures, lighting and resolutions, because those three areas make the PlayStation 3 version definitely excel over the Xbox 360 SKU. Regardless, every console owner will proudly use Call of Duty 4 to showcase their high-definition TV, because COD4 is by far the best-looking console game you will see this year.



Wobei der letzte Satz... naja, abwarten. Uncharted kommt auch noch 2007 ^^

(und was meint der bitte mit Resolutions als Vorteil  Außer die PS3 wäre nativ in 1080p, dachte aber beide Versionen werden 720p sein )


----------



## frogi (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*

hi,
gibt es adapter/converter, womit ich tastatur an die 360 anschließen kann? danke.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 12.10.2007 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> gibt es adapter/converter, womit ich tastatur an die 360 anschließen kann? danke.


Einfach eine USB-Tastatur anschließen oder einen PS 2 auf USB-Adapter kaufen.
Z.B. diesen hier.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Oktober 2007)

*Wertungen der GameInformer*



> *Mass Effect (Xbox 360, BioWare): 9.75/9.75*
> Ace Combat 6 (Xbox 360, Bandai Namco): 8.75/8.75
> The Orange Box (Xbox 360, Valve): 9.75/9.75
> Halo 3 (Xbox 360, Microsoft): 9.75/9.75 **Spiel des Monats**
> ...



_gf_


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: EA kauft BioWare & Pandemic*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.10.2007 10:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 12.10.2007 09:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finds saugeil  Hab bisher nur den ersten Teil gespielt, aber genau so hab ich mir das auf PS3 vorgestellt. Es kracht und fetzt an allen Enden, sieht prima aus (vergleich mit Screens von früher hin oder her  ), steuert sich astrein und hat ein paar lustige Ideen (dieses Disco-Bomben-Dings  ). Zwischensequenzen scheinen auch wieder sehr gelungen zu sein. Ist gekauft 
(Jetzt muss ich nur noch Teil 2 & 3 spielen, dachte eigentlich ich hätte Captain Qwark in Teil eins in die Ewigen Jagdgründe befördert :o )

Btw., wo ich gerade hier bin: wo kann ich mich informieren, welche Sprachen bei sonem Spiel dabei sind? Interessiert mich momentan vor allem für die UK-Version von Folklore, die gibts bei amazon UK für ~47€. Englisch ist zwar eigentlich kein Problem, aber wenns gut lokalisiert ist spiel ich lieber deutsch. Multilingual wär natürlich perfekt. Hab blos wie gesagt nirgends Angaben dazu gefunden.


----------



## McDrake (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wertungen der GameInformer*



			
				Bonkic am 12.10.2007 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> *Two Worlds (Xbox 360, SouthPeak Interactive): 4/2*  *g*


Wie ist diese Wertung zu verstehen?
Ich schnall das nicht... ok, nach 4 Bier verständlich


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: EA kauft BioWare & Pandemic*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 12.10.2007 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw., wo ich gerade hier bin: wo kann ich mich informieren, welche Sprachen bei sonem Spiel dabei sind? Interessiert mich momentan vor allem für die UK-Version von Folklore, die gibts bei amazon UK für ~47€. Englisch ist zwar eigentlich kein Problem, aber wenns gut lokalisiert ist spiel ich lieber deutsch. Multilingual wär natürlich perfekt. Hab blos wie gesagt nirgends Angaben dazu gefunden.



Mh, also WENN es eine deutsche Sprachausgabe gibt, dann sollte sie auch in der UK-Version dabei sein (vermute mal eine PAL-Version).
Vom Platz her dürfte es ja auch kein Problem sein, selbst mit den ganzen vorgerenderten Sequenzen.
Ich weiß aber auch nicht, wie gut die deutsche Lokalisation sein muss damit du 13+€ mehr dafür zahlen willst *g*

Übrigens soll nicht unbedingt sooo viel gesprochen werden, eben nur in den Sequenzen. Daher vielleicht auch nicht so wichtig, deutsche Texte hatte die Demo ja.





			
				McDrake am 12.10.2007 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 12.10.2007 23:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Einer gab 4/10, der zweite gab 2/10 

mh, die haben Lair 7,25/10 und 8/10 gegeben, die testen also vernünftig ^^


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: EA kauft BioWare & Pandemic*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.10.2007 01:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Mh, also WENN es eine deutsche Sprachausgabe gibt, dann sollte sie auch in der UK-Version dabei sein (vermute mal eine PAL-Version).


Klingt schonmal gut. Werds wohl mal versuchen, wenns net drauf ist is ja halb so wild^^ Allerdings haben die seit gestern plötzlich 4-6 Wochen Lieferzeit 



> Ich weiß aber auch nicht, wie gut die deutsche Lokalisation sein muss damit du 13+€ mehr dafür zahlen willst *g*


Ich werd ums verrecken net 60-70€ für ein Spiel zahlen, es sei denn, es is ne wirklich gute SE/CE/LE/sonstwas. Ich würde in dem Fall warten, bis ichs bei ebay für ~40€ krieg, hab ich bei allen anderen (außer dem ersten) auch so gemacht^^


----------



## frogi (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*

wird die grafikqualität stark gemindert wenn ich mit einer 360 auf einem röhrenfernseher spiele und nicht auf nem plasma?

für xbox live usw. brauch ich ja breitbandinternetverbindung. heißt das ich kann die konsole auch an den pc anschließen oder wie soll das gehen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 13.10.2007 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> wird die grafikqualität stark gemindert wenn ich mit einer 360 auf einem röhrenfernseher spiele und nicht auf nem plasma?


Die Auflösung ist wichtig. Es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob du mit der normalen PAL-Auflösung spielst oder in 720p.



> für xbox live usw. brauch ich ja breitbandinternetverbindung. heißt das ich kann die konsole auch an den pc anschließen oder wie soll das gehen?


Breitband bedeutet, dass du DSL oder eine vergleichbare Internetanbindung haben solltest. Etwa I-Net über TV-Kabel würde auch gehen. Deine Leitung sollte eben nur ein wenig schneller als ein 56K-Modem / ISDN sein, da die Downloads (Demos, etc.) mehr als nur einige MB einnehmen.

Eigentlich sollte man heutzutage einen "Router" im Haus haben (Diesen gibt es meist zum DSL-Anschluss dazu oder man kann sich diesen für 40 bis 250€ auch im Handel kaufen, je nach Modell). Der Router dient dazu, dass alle angeschlossenen Geräte - unabhängig voneinander - in Netz können. Wenn du einen PC hast, der mit dem I-Net verbunden ist, dann kannst du auch die Box mit dem PC verbinden und dann über den Rechner ins Netz gehen. Aber warum so umständlich, wenn es auch einfacher mit Router geht.


----------



## frogi (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



> Wenn du einen PC hast, der mit dem I-Net verbunden ist, dann kannst du auch die Box mit dem PC verbinden und dann über den Rechner ins Netz gehen. Aber warum so umständlich, wenn es auch einfacher mit Router geht.



also kann ich die 360 an den pc anschließen, aber brauche ich dafür bestimmten anschluss etc ? Oder meinst du dass ich die 360 an die internetbuchse anschließen muss?

dann könnte ich ja theoretisch über meinen 19 zoll tft mit der xbox 360 spielen. wäre die bildqualität da besser als bei nem röhrenfernseher?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 13.10.2007 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wenn du einen PC hast, der mit dem I-Net verbunden ist, dann kannst du auch die Box mit dem PC verbinden und dann über den Rechner ins Netz gehen. Aber warum so umständlich, wenn es auch einfacher mit Router geht.
> 
> 
> 
> also kann ich die 360 an den pc anschließen, aber brauche ich dafür bestimmten anschluss etc ? Oder meinst du dass ich die 360 an die internetbuchse anschließen muss?


Du hast mehrere Möglichkeiten. Wenn du bei dir im Netzwerk / Router noch einen LAN-Anschluss frei hast, dann kannst du die Box einfach daran anschließen. Wenn du den Weg über den PC nehmen willst, dann muss dein PC zwei LAN-Anschlüsse haben (LAN-Karten gibt es für etwa 10€ im Handel.) Der PC wird dann mit dem Internet über Anschluss 1 verbunden und Anschluss 2 verbindet PC und Konsole. (Alternativ, wenn du mit dem PC per WLAN ins Internet gehst, dann reicht auch ein LAN anschluss, um darüber den PC mit der Box zu verbinden.)
Am Einfachsten wäre es, wenn du genau sagen würdest, wie du aktuell ins Netz gehst und welche Geräte du dafür verwendest.




> dann könnte ich ja theoretisch über meinen 19 zoll tft mit der xbox 360 spielen. wäre die bildqualität da besser als bei nem röhrenfernseher?


Ja, auch jeden Fall. Entsprechende Xbox VGA-Kabel gibt es ab etwa 15€ zu kaufen. Optimal wäre es, wenn man einen Breitbild-TFT hat, da 9 von 10 Spielen nur im Breitbildmodus (Breitbild ist Pflicht) vorliegen und auf einem normalen TFT oben und unten schwarze Balken haben (Wie man es von Filmen her kennt.)


----------



## Leddernilpferd (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wertungen der GameInformer*



			
				Bonkic am 12.10.2007 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Mass Effect (Xbox 360, BioWare): 9.75/9.75*
> > .
> > .
> > Halo 3 (Xbox 360, Microsoft): 9.75/9.75 **Spiel des Monats**
> ...





habe mass effect zwar noch nicht selber gespielt, aber da ich selber halo 3 besitze, fällt es mir schwer zu glauben dass es mass effect ebenbürtig ist . ich finde halo 3 zwar auch gut, aber die vielen sehr guten weit über 90er wertungen sind übertrieben.


----------



## frogi (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



> Am Einfachsten wäre es, wenn du genau sagen würdest, wie du aktuell ins Netz gehst und welche Geräte du dafür verwendest.



Also ich habe von der Telekom eine Buchse bekommen. Dort sind 3 Anschlüsse dran die auch alle besetzt sind. Die Buchse heißt Teledat 300 LAN. Einmal mein Internetkabel, dann noch eins dass nur in die eine Steckdose führt und dann eines dass zum PC geht, also wahrscheinlich zu der von dir angesprochenen LAN Karte. Also denke, dass ich nur eine LAN Karte habe. Router habe ich nicht.
Diese Buchse ist das: http://www.geizkragen.de/img/150/16566.jpg



> Ja, auch jeden Fall. Entsprechende Xbox VGA-Kabel gibt es ab etwa 15€ zu kaufen. Optimal wäre es, wenn man einen Breitbild-TFT hat, da 9 von 10 Spielen nur im Breitbildmodus (Breitbild ist Pflicht) vorliegen und auf einem normalen TFT oben und unten schwarze Balken haben (Wie man es von Filmen her kennt.)



Kann ich dieses Effekt mit einem entsprechenden Kabel mindern?

Und die 360 hat doch einen HDMI und DVI Anschluss, wenn ich jetzt auf nem HD Plasma Fernseher etc. spielen würde, bräuchte ich dann noch ein HDMI Kabel um die volle Bildquali auszureizen oder?
Und bei nem normalen Röhrenfernseher ein sogenanntes RGB Kabel oder?


----------



## McDrake (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wertungen der GameInformer*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 13.10.2007 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> habe mass effect zwar noch nicht selber gespielt, aber da ich selber halo 3 besitze, fällt es mir schwer zu glauben dass es mass effect ebenbürtig ist . ich finde halo 3 zwar auch gut, aber die vielen sehr guten weit über 90er wertungen sind übertrieben.


Mass Effect mit Halo3 zu vergleiche halte ich irgendwie für unsinnig.
Ich freu mich aber tierisch auf das Teil


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 13.10.2007 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> > Am Einfachsten wäre es, wenn du genau sagen würdest, wie du aktuell ins Netz gehst und welche Geräte du dafür verwendest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK. Was du da hast ist einfach nur ein DSL-Modem. Dieses Modem hat einen LAN-Anschluss, wo du momentan wohl den PC angeschlossen hast. Du könntest jetzt beispielsweise das Netzwerkkabel zwischen Modem und PC rausnehmen und für die Verbindung zwischen Xbox und Modem verwenden. Allerdings ist das Umstecken auf Dauer sicherlich nicht so schön.

Die zweite Möglichkeit bestände darin, dass du die einen Netzwerk-Switch / HUB besorgst, wie etwa diesen. Da ist es dann so, dass du den HUB/Switch mit deinem Modem verbindest (über den Uplinkport). PC und Konsole kommen dann jeweils an einen der restlichen LAN-Anschlüsse. Der Nachteil hierbei ist, dass immer nur ein Gerät (PC oder Konsole) online sein kann. Du brauchst dann eben nur nicht mehr umstecken.

Daher wäre es besser, wenn du in einen Router investiert, wie z.B. diesen hier. Der Anschluss erfolgt, wie beim Switch / HUB, allerdings mit dem Unterschied, dass sich der Router ums Internet kümmert und auch die Verbindung aufbaut. Der Vorteil liegt dann darin, dass alle Rechner, die an den Router angeschlossen sind, auch gleichzeitig ins Internet gehen.

Außerdem hättest du natürlich auch die Möglichkeit einfach eine Netzwerkkarte in deinen PC einzubauen und daran die Xbox anzuschließen. Kostenpunkt einer Netzwerkkarte liegt bei etwa 10 bis 15€.





> > Ja, auch jeden Fall. Entsprechende Xbox VGA-Kabel gibt es ab etwa 15€ zu kaufen. Optimal wäre es, wenn man einen Breitbild-TFT hat, da 9 von 10 Spielen nur im Breitbildmodus (Breitbild ist Pflicht) vorliegen und auf einem normalen TFT oben und unten schwarze Balken haben (Wie man es von Filmen her kennt.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, du kannst den Effekt nicht mit dem Kabel mindern, da es eine Frage der Spielauflösung ist. Die Konsolenspiele haben alle zwingend eine Breitbildauflösung (Die ist Pflicht) und 4 zu 3 / 5 zu 4 ist nur optional und wird entsprechend nicht von allen Spielen unterstützt. Daher hat man da Balken.
Wenn dein Plasma einen HDMI Eingang hat, dann wäre die Verbindung über HDMI sicherlich am Besten. Wenn du einen Breitbild-Monitor mit DVI-Eingang hast, dann kannst du auch ein HDMI auf DVI-Kabel verwenden. Daran hatte ich eben nicht gedacht.


----------



## frogi (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



> OK. Was du da hast ist einfach nur ein DSL-Modem. Dieses Modem hat einen LAN-Anschluss, wo du momentan wohl den PC angeschlossen hast. Du könntest jetzt beispielsweise das Netzwerkkabel zwischen Modem und PC rausnehmen und für die Verbindung zwischen Xbox und Modem verwenden. Allerdings ist das Umstecken auf Dauer sicherlich nicht so schön.



Und das kann ich problemlos machen oder brauche ich dazu erst wieder einen Adapter dazu?

Danke


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 13.10.2007 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> > OK. Was du da hast ist einfach nur ein DSL-Modem. Dieses Modem hat einen LAN-Anschluss, wo du momentan wohl den PC angeschlossen hast. Du könntest jetzt beispielsweise das Netzwerkkabel zwischen Modem und PC rausnehmen und für die Verbindung zwischen Xbox und Modem verwenden. Allerdings ist das Umstecken auf Dauer sicherlich nicht so schön.
> 
> 
> 
> Und das kann ich problemlos machen oder brauche ich dazu erst wieder einen Adapter dazu?


Beim Umstecken brauchst du nix weiter kaufen. Einfach das Kabelende, welches momentan bei dir im PC steckt, in die Box stecken. Die hat, wie der PC, einen ganz normalen Netzwerkanschluss. Da sind keine Spezailkabel oder Adapter notwendig.

Wenn du dir einen HUB / Switch / Router kaufst, dann wirst du dir noch ein Netzwerkkabel kaufen müssen (ganz normales Patchkabel, welches man im Handel für wenige Euros bekommt), um PC und Konsole an den HUB/Switch/Router anschließen zu können.


----------



## frogi (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*

Kannst du mir bitte noch nen Link geben, wo ich Xbox VGA kabel kaufen kann, um die 360 an den PC Monitor anzuschließen.
Und der Ton ist dann automatisch zu hören oder brauche ich dazu auch Zubehör?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 13.10.2007 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du mir bitte noch nen Link geben, wo ich Xbox VGA kabel kaufen kann, um die 360 an den PC Monitor anzuschließen.


Gibt das Kabel von diversen Anbietern. Hier einfach mal zwei Möglichkeiten:
Kabel von BigBen für etwa 16€
Kabel von Microsoft für etwa 30€



> Und der Ton ist dann automatisch zu hören oder brauche ich dazu auch Zubehör?


Am Kabel sind zwei Chinchausgänge (weiß und rot).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem liegt dem Kabel ein Adapter von Chinch auf Klinke bei (die kleinen, runden, die man von PC Lautsprechern her kennt.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da musst du dann mal schauen, welche Anschlüsse du bei dir hast / wie du den Sound ausgeben willst. (Du könntest z.B. den Klickenstecker in deinen PC stecken und dann, wenn der PC an ist, ganz normal den Sound über die Boxen haben.)

Außerdem hast du natürlich auch die Möglichkeit den optischen Ausgang an der Xbox zu verwenden.


----------



## frogi (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



> Außerdem hast du natürlich auch die Möglichkeit den optischen Ausgang an der Xbox zu verwenden.



Ach Nali, wenn ich dich nicht hätte  

Wie meinst du das mit dem optischen Ausgang?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 13.10.2007 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> > Außerdem hast du natürlich auch die Möglichkeit den optischen Ausgang an der Xbox zu verwenden.
> 
> 
> 
> Ach Nali, wenn ich dich nicht hätte


Kein Problem.



> Wie meinst du das mit dem optischen Ausgang?


Was soll ich da meinen, einen optischen Ausgang für den Ton eben. Ist am Kabel angebracht, für die digitale Soundausgabe:
http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/3640/xbox360cableconnecteurabt7.jpg


----------



## frogi (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*

ok, und den audioadapter kann ich auch an pc anschließen? hab 5.1 system, finde aber iwie keinen anschluss dafür


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 14.10.2007 00:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, und den audioadapter kann ich auch an pc anschließen? hab 5.1 system, finde aber iwie keinen anschluss dafür


Du könntest den Adapter beispielsweise an deinen PC anschließen, an den "LineIn"-Port. Der hat meist einen "blauen" Eingang. GGf. musst du den Eingang unter Windows auch noch erst aktivieren. Wenn dann Sound über LineIn kommt, dann wird dies vom Rechner ganz normal über die Lautsprecher ausgegeben.

Wenn dein Soundsystem einen optischen Eingang hat, dann kannst du natürlich auch das oben angesprochene Kabel für die digitale Tonübertragung verwenden. Und nur bei dieser Verbindung hast du echten 5.1 Sound.

Zudem könntest du natürlich auch einfach einen Lautsprecher beim PC hinten abklemmen / rausziehen und direkt mit dem Kabel der Xbox verbinden. Hier musst du einfach mal schauen, welche Anschlüsse du hast (Klinkenstecker oder Kupplung, um in die Boxen zu gehen.


----------



## undergrounderX (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*

Ich hatte jetzt wohl den komischsten Fehler bisher. 
Ich hab Skate gespielt und bin durch und just in den Moment wo ich die letzde Challenge geschafft hab stürzt die Konsole ab. 20 GS für alle Fotoshootings hab ich trotzdem noch bekommen. Ich schmeiß die Box nochmal an und wiederhol die Challenge und seh noch wie ich die 25 GS bekomm dafür das ich auf dem Titelblatt lande und die Konsole stürzt wieder ab. Ich mach sie wieder an und hab auf einmal gut 200 GS zu viel.Ich schau nach was ich für Erfolge hab und habe  auf einmal sehr viele sauschwierige Erfolge.Unter anderem auch fast alle Online Erfolge,obwohl ich das Spiel erst einmal Online gespielt hab


----------



## frogi (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



> Du könntest den Adapter beispielsweise an deinen PC anschließen, an den "LineIn"-Port. Der hat meist einen "blauen" Eingang. GGf. musst du den Eingang unter Windows auch noch erst aktivieren. Wenn dann Sound über LineIn kommt, dann wird dies vom Rechner ganz normal über die Lautsprecher ausgegeben.



ok, mach ich dann so . 2.1 sound reicht mir auch erstmal. hab jetzt aber noch ne frage zum svga kabel zum monitor.
dieses kabel, dass du geschrieben hast, hat iwie nicht den anschluss den mein monitor hat.
kabel: http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-360-SVGA-...29?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1192358732&sr=8-1
monitor: http://rs250cg.rapidshare.com/files/62455510/2912/STA40758.JPG
( siehe rechten Stecker, der linke geht nicht raus )

dies sind alles meine anschlüsse: http://rs243gc.rapidshare.com/files/62455733/2325/STA40762.JPG

Edit: wenn du bilder bei rapidshare angucken willst, musst du unten auf "bitte hier klicken" gehen und dann den code eingeben.


----------



## Solon25 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*

Klingt nach einer genialen Innovation, wie es mit der Ausführung klappt, müssen Erfahrungsberichte zeigen 

*PES2008 auf Wii: Mit Team-orientierten Kontroll-System*

_Dank der Möglichkeiten, welche der einzigartige Pointer und das bewegungssensitive Kontroll-System von Wii bieten, hat Konami eine exakt auf die Nintendo-Konsole zugeschnittene Version des Spiels entwickelt. Kernstück der PES 2008 Version für Wii ist ein stark Team-orientiertes Kontroll-System. Im echten Fußball sind die Nutzung des ganzen Spielfeldes und das Freilaufen der Mitspieler oftmals ein entscheidender Faktor. Kombiniert mit präzisen Pässen und dem geschickten Nutzen von Freiräumen führt dies häufig zum Torerfolg. PES 2008 konzentriert sich auf genau diese Elemente: Der Einsatz von Wii Remote und Nunchuk Controller erlaubt die Kontrolle sowohl über den Ballführenden Spieler als auch über alle Teamkollegen. 
Der Spieler nutzt den Wii Controller, um den jeweils im Ballbesitz befindlichen Kicker mit Hilfe eines Point-and-Drag Systems zu lenken, und hat gleichzeitig mit geschickten Handbewegungen Zugriff auf alle anderen Finten und Finessen. Zwischenzeitlich wird die Wii Remote genutzt, um einen in der Nähe befindlichen Spieler für den nächsten Pass anzuwählen oder diesen in die Richtung laufen zu lassen, in welche das Zuspiel erfolgen soll. Die Remote kann ebenfalls dazu genutzt werden, um die Laufrichtung des anzuspielenden Teamkollegen zu steuern – was eine gehörige Portion Extra-Kontrolle verspricht, etwa wenn sich die Kicker durch die Reihen der Verteidiger schlängeln, um in den offenen Raum zu gelangen. 

Dieses System gibt den Spielern die totale Kontrolle über ihr Team und erlaubt es ihnen, vollkommen individuelle Angriffe auszuführen. Ein Schütteln des Wii Nunchuk wird beispielsweise dazu genutzt, um seitlich in den Gegner hinein zu grätschen, mit anderen Handbewegungen schnappt die Abseitsfalle zu oder der Torwart wird veranlasst, aus dem Kasten zu laufen. Auch auf die strategischen Elemente des Spiels lässt sich einfach zugreifen: Mit Hilfe des Steuerkreuzes der Wii Remote werden taktische Spielzüge ausgelöst, Gegenangriffe gestartet oder Spieler zurück auf ihre Position geschickt. _


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 14.10.2007 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt nach einer genialen Innovation, wie es mit der Ausführung klappt, müssen Erfahrungsberichte zeigen



ign hat schon ein erstes video.
http://uk.media.wii.ign.com/media/827/827202/vids_1.html
unter anderem wird auch die steuerung vorgestellt.
sieht äusserst interessant aus und scheint alles andere zu werden, als ein billiger action- kick.

allerdings ist zuerst natürlich mal anspielen angesagt.
denn noch bin ich nicht sicher, dass die steuerung tatsächlich funktioniert.


----------



## lucdec (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 14.10.2007 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> > Du könntest den Adapter beispielsweise an deinen PC anschließen, an den "LineIn"-Port. Der hat meist einen "blauen" Eingang. GGf. musst du den Eingang unter Windows auch noch erst aktivieren. Wenn dann Sound über LineIn kommt, dann wird dies vom Rechner ganz normal über die Lautsprecher ausgegeben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach mal nen Bild von den Anschlüssen von deinem Monitor, denn da kommt das Kabel ja dran.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 14.10.2007 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, mach ich dann so . 2.1 sound reicht mir auch erstmal. hab jetzt aber noch ne frage zum svga kabel zum monitor.
> dieses kabel, dass du geschrieben hast, hat iwie nicht den anschluss den mein monitor hat.
> kabel: http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-360-SVGA-...29?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1192358732&sr=8-1
> monitor: http://rs250cg.rapidshare.com/files/62455510/2912/STA40758.JPG
> ...




Vorweg: Bilder bitte am Besten bei Anbietern wie http://www.imageshack.us/ oder http://imagevenue.com/ hochladen. Da muss man sich nicht erst mit nem Code anmelden, etc.

Zu deiner Frage: Ganz komisches Monitorkabel. (Dell-Gerät?) Aber irgendwie musst du doch den Monitor mit dem PC verbinden. :o  Da musst du doch noch einen Adapter dran haben. Habe mal auf dem Bild die Anschlüsse markiert. Einen der beiden Anschlüsse brauchst du:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kabel, welches du am Ende an deinen PC angeschlossen hast müsste einen der beiden Anschlüsse haben:
Möglichkeit A: DVI-Anschluss



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möglichkeit B: VGA Anschluss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du VGA hast, dann kannst du das Ende einfach mit dem Xbox Kabel verbinden. Ein Adpater (sogenannter "gender changer" liegt dem Kabel bei, um eine Männchen-Männchen-Verbindung zu machen).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du ein DVI Kabel hast, dann brauchst du lediglich einen preiswerten DVI auf VGA Adpater und kannst dann das Kabel mit dem Xbox VGA-Kabel verbinden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solon25 (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 14.10.2007 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 14.10.2007 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da gehört 'ne gehörige Portion Übung zu denke ich  Wär mal gut 2 gegeneinander spielen zu sehen. Alleine schon um zu sehen wieviele Tore da fallen...


----------



## frogi (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*

monitor ist von xerox. 
und mein kabel vom monitor geht an den blauen anschluss. also vga. einfach dieses kabel, dass jetzt an meinen pc führt mit dem gender verbinden und dann ganz normal wieder an die 360 stecken, dann läuft es?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 14.10.2007 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> monitor ist von xerox.
> und mein kabel vom monitor geht an den blauen anschluss. also vga. einfach dieses kabel, dass jetzt an meinen pc führt mit dem gender verbinden und dann ganz normal wieder an die 360 stecken, dann läuft es?



So ist es.


----------



## frogi (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*

und wozu ist das kabel links das flache?

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/ima...02-8817725-9587229?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&img=1


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 14.10.2007 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> und wozu ist das kabel links das flache?
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/ima...02-8817725-9587229?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&img=1


Das kommt in die Xbox. Ist doch das andere Ende.


----------



## frogi (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.10.2007 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 14.10.2007 17:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kk, jetzt hab ichs  
schwere geburt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 14.10.2007 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> schwere geburt


Es geht aber noch schwerer. 

Und bevor es zu "spät" ist: Wenn du den ersten Gratismonat Gold-Mitgliedschaft bei der Xbox haben willst, dann leg die deinen Xbox Live-Account über die Xbox an und nicht über die Xbox-Webseite.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 14.10.2007 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Da gehört 'ne gehörige Portion Übung zu denke ich  Wär mal gut 2 gegeneinander spielen zu sehen. Alleine schon um zu sehen wieviele Tore da fallen...



denk ich auch.
und ehrlich gesagt, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass das im normalen, also von den anderen versionen gewohnten, tempo funktionieren kann.

ich bin auf jeden fall gespannt.
das video sieht zumindest mal äusserst interessant aus.


----------



## frogi (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.10.2007 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 14.10.2007 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kk,, werd dran denken  

und wenn mein fernseh hdmi hat und ich mir 360 premium mit hdmi hole, kann ich dann mit diesem kabel beide geräte verbinden, um in hd quali spielen zu können?


http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-360-HDMI-...29?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1192375982&sr=8-1


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 14.10.2007 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn mein fernseh hdmi hat und ich mir 360 premium mit hdmi hole, kann ich dann mit diesem kabel beide geräte verbinden, um in hd quali spielen zu können?
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-360-HDMI-...29?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1192375982&sr=8-1


Ja, mit dem Kabel geht es. Aber: Du brauchst kein spezielles Xbox-HDMI Kabel. Da reicht ein ganz normales HDMI-Kabel, wie man es in jedem Laden bekommt.


----------



## lucdec (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.10.2007 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 14.10.2007 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wurde auch schon erwähnt, dass viele alte XBOX Titel NICHT auf dem PC-Schirm laufen. (50-60 Hertz Geschichte)

Falls du keine alten Titel spielen willst, dann ist es egal.


----------



## frogi (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.10.2007 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 14.10.2007 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also so eines z.B.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/ima...e=UTF8&n=562066&s=ce-de&qid=1192377371&sr=8-1


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 14.10.2007 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> also so eines z.B.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/ima...e=UTF8&n=562066&s=ce-de&qid=1192377371&sr=8-1


Jup, würde reichen.


----------



## frogi (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*

gibt es irgendeinen unterschied zwischen 1. und 3. ?
weil bei 3. wird nicht erwähnt, dass die 360 einen hdmi port besitzt. oder sind die von dem zubehör her unterschiedlich?

könnt ihr mal bitte schauen. danke.

http://amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss_w/302-...=1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=xbox


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 14.10.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es irgendeinen unterschied zwischen 1. und 3. ?
> weil bei 3. wird nicht erwähnt, dass die 360 einen hdmi port besitzt. oder sind die von dem zubehör her unterschiedlich?
> 
> könnt ihr mal bitte schauen. danke.
> ...



Finger weg von der "Nr. 3" in der Liste. Das ist die alte 360 Version. Eventuell noch ohne die neue Kühlung und auf jeden Fall auch ohne HDMI. (Wird von Amazon auch nicht mehr angeboten.
Wenn du "schwankst" zwischen den Versionen, dann wäre lediglich die Elite ne Option. Die hat gleich ab Werk ne 120 GB Platte und außerdem alle Kabel (Komponenten & Chinch-Kombikabel, Audioadapter und HDMI) dabei.


----------



## frogi (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*

ok, danke.
gibt es auch noch shops wo man sie für 270 €, also wenigstens unter 300 bekommt?
weil so viel wie z.b. den amazon - originalpreis wollte ich egentlich nicht bezahlen...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 14.10.2007 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, danke.
> gibt es auch noch shops wo man sie für 270 €, also wenigstens unter 300 bekommt?
> weil so viel wie z.b. den amazon - originalpreis wollte ich egentlich nicht bezahlen...


Also da wird es dünn. Offizielle liegt der Preis bei 349€ und so viel gehen die Händler momentan nicht runter. Die beste Chance hat man eventuell eine im Bundle mit einem Spiel für den Preis zu bekommen (IMO hatte MM da was vor einiger Zeit). Ansonsten solltest du vielleicht das Weihnachtsgeschäft noch abwarten, da könnte der Preis noch ein wenig gedrückt werden.
Ansonsten sollte man vorsichtig sein, da könnte man für nen "billigeren" Preis eher noch alte Modelle bekommen, die dann z.B. auch kein HDMI haben. Von gebrauchten Konsolen würden auf jeden Fall abraten, auch wenn du ne Rechnung bekommst. Garantie gibt es nur für den Erstbesitzer bzw. so lange, wie die Konsole nicht registriert ist. Auch wenn sich die Ausfallrate der Box inzwischen besser wird, sollte man doch lieber einige Euros mehr zahlen und hat dann aber auch drei Jahre lang kostenlosen Support im Falle eines RoD.


----------



## frogi (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*

wie kann ich den rod verhindern?
hab gelesen, dass man konsole am besten waagerecht hinstellen sollte und nen kleinen ventilator dahinter ?

könnt ihr mir da bitte ein paar tips geben. danke.


----------



## Iceman (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 15.10.2007 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann ich den rod verhindern?
> hab gelesen, dass man konsole am besten waagerecht hinstellen sollte und nen kleinen ventilator dahinter ?
> 
> könnt ihr mir da bitte ein paar tips geben. danke.



Da gibts keine gesicherten Möglichkeiten. Wenn die Box kaputt gehen will, dann geht sie kaputt 

Grundsätzlich sollte es natürlich selbstverständlich sein, dass du die Konsole so aufstellst, dass sie genug Luft bekommen kann, ergo kein enges "Gehäuse" und genug Platz nach hinten, denn da sitzen die Lüfter. Sonst könntest du Überhitzungsprobleme bekommen die sich leicht vermeiden lassen.

Ansonsten kann der RoD auch an anderen Dingen liegen, darum wird auch immer erstmal empfohlen sämtliche Kabel zu überprüfen und neu einzustecken etc. Also nicht gleich hysterisch werden falls einer auftritt 

Die neueren Boxen mit dem neuen Kühlsystem (sollte in jeder Elite und in jeder HDMI Premium verbaut sein) scheinen aber ziemlich stabil zu sein. Grade darum solltest du nicht zu gebrauchten Boxen greifen, diese haben teilweise sicherlich noch nicht die Umbauten und sind somit arg ausfallgefährdet.

Davon ab: Wenn es passiert auch nicht verzagen, solange Garantie auf der Box ist und du nichts unsinniges damit angestellt hast wird die Box auch anstandslos von Microsoft ausgetauscht oder repariert.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 15.10.2007 10:26 schrieb:
			
		

> wie kann ich den rod verhindern?


Hat Iceman schon alles zu gesagt. Ne Patentlösung gibt es nicht, wichtig ist es eigentlich nur, dass die Konsole ausreichend Platz hat und nicht irgendwo in einen kleinen Schrank gequetscht wird. Mein Gerät, welches ich am Launchtag gekauft hatte, war nach etwa 8 Monaten hin. Aber seitdem habe ich keine Probleme mehr gehabt und die Kiste läuft eigentlich jeden Tag mehrere Stunden. Es ist also nicht alles immer so schlimm, wie man es im I-Net liest. 



Spoiler



Dafür sind bei mit in 6 Monaten schon 2 PS 3 Gamepads über den Jordan gegangen und Nr. 3 ist auch nicht mehr ganz fit, wobei ich mit der Konsole nur ganz wenig spiele. Fehler gibt es immer mal irgendwo.






> hab gelesen, dass man konsole am besten waagerecht hinstellen sollte und nen kleinen ventilator dahinter ?


Ob senkrecht oder waagerecht ist völlig egal. Es gibt diverse Umfragen und - wenn man den I-Net-Angaben trauen kann - dann nimmt es sich nix. Von irgendwelchen Hobbylösungen wie zusätzlichen Kühlkörpern oder gar einem Ventilator würde ich dringend abraten. Dadurch bewirkst du ggf. eher nur das Gegenteil. Wichtig ist halt primär, dass die Abwärme gut abfließen kann.




> könnt ihr mir da bitte ein paar tips geben. danke.


Mach dir darüber keinen großen Kopf und kauf einfach ein neues Gerät vom Händler mit Rechnung und Garantie. Die Geräte sind inzwischen schon merklich verbessert worden und du hast 3 Jahre Garantie auf den RoD.

Ach ja, nicht erschrecken, wenn 4(!) Lichter zu sehen sind, dann steckt das Videokabel nicht richtig drin. ^^


----------



## Iceman (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.10.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, nicht erschrecken, wenn 4(!) Lichter zu sehen sind, dann steckt das Videokabel nicht richtig drin. ^^



Außerdem kanns vorkommen, dass das beiliegende Gamepad nicht mit der Konsole verknüpft ist, dann startet die Konsole zwar wenn man versucht darüber anzuschalten, aber zeigt sofort nen RoD, war bei mir zumindestens so.

Hab dann das Gamepad nochmal neu verknüpft (steht in der Anleitung wie es geht) und danach lief alles. Aber der "Schock" den RoD bei der frisch ausgepackten Box zu sehen war doch da  Wobei die erste Box dann auch nicht lange hielt, nach 3 oder 4 Monaten war sie hin, die Austauschbox die ich nu hab läuft dafür seit knapp 8 Monaten problemlos.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2007)

*Perfect Dark 2 in der Mache?*



> My sources tell me “Rare” will be back and ready to take the reigns from the Chief himself. The game is probably coming along considerably well and is a step up in the genre of first person shooters, cutting down on all the other festive string of words, Joanna dark is back in the “sequel” to the smash hit N64 game Perfect Dark.
> 
> Although most parts of the story are under wraps, I managed to get hold of a couple of hints to the game. Joanna’s character has got significant changes, she is darker than usual to give the player a feeling of a twisted edge and the entire game has tints of grey surrounding all the characters.
> 
> ...



_gameguru.in_


----------



## frogi (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*

und wenn sie dann wirklich mal kaputt gehen sollte.. wie regel ich das dann mit dem umtausch?


----------



## EmmasPapa (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 15.10.2007 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn sie dann wirklich mal kaputt gehen sollte.. wie regel ich das dann mit dem umtausch?



 Das steht im Handbuch bzw. Du bringst Sie zum Verkäufer zurück


----------



## Iceman (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 15.10.2007 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn sie dann wirklich mal kaputt gehen sollte.. wie regel ich das dann mit dem umtausch?



Beim Support anrufen und Bescheid sagen, die schicken dir dann nen UPS Aufkleber per Mail oder schicken den UPS Mann mit Aufkleber sofort zu dir, du packst die Box (und nur die Box, keine Kabel, keine Festplatte, nix) ein, gibst sie dem UPS Mann in die Hand und wartest bis du ne neue bekommst. Bei mir hats knapp 2 Wochen gedauert.



			
				EmmasPapa am 15.10.2007 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Das steht im Handbuch bzw. Du bringst Sie zum Verkäufer zurück



Eben nicht, den Support regelt Microsoft, die Händler haben damit nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				frogi am 15.10.2007 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn sie dann wirklich mal kaputt gehen sollte.. wie regel ich das dann mit dem umtausch?


Einfach die kostenlose MS-Hotline anrufen (Nummer steht im Handbuch bzw. auf xbox.com), dann wird die Konsole in den nächsten Tagen per USP (kostenlos) abgeholt und nach der Reparatur / Austausch wieder zurückgebracht.


----------



## EmmasPapa (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				Iceman am 15.10.2007 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 15.10.2007 13:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohh, komisch. Ein Kumpel hat das angeblich so gemacht und es hat funktioniert. Na den werde ich nachher gleich mal auf dem Pott setzen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				EmmasPapa am 15.10.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ohh, komisch. Ein Kumpel hat das angeblich so gemacht und es hat funktioniert. Na den werde ich nachher gleich mal auf dem Pott setzen


Du kannst das Gerät auch sicherlich über den Handel reklamieren, aber es ist doch viel bequemer, wenn es einen nix kostet und nur die Box direkt an der Haustür abgeholt und wieder vorbeigebracht wird. Dazu hat man ne Statusnummer bzw. kann sich direkt auf der Xbox-Seite den Reparaturstatus ansehen.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				Iceman am 15.10.2007 13:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Eben nicht, den Support regelt Microsoft, die Händler haben damit nichts mehr zu tun.




händler --> gewährleistung (6 monate/ bzw 2 jahre)
hersteller --> garantie (im falle der 360 mittlerweile 3 jahre)

wo ich hingehe ist relativ egal.
allerdings dürfte der weg über microsoft direkt, der einfachere sein.


----------



## Iceman (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bioware*



			
				EmmasPapa am 15.10.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> ohh, komisch. Ein Kumpel hat das angeblich so gemacht und es hat funktioniert. Na den werde ich nachher gleich mal auf dem Pott setzen



Es gibt Händler die schließen Support von Ihrer Seite sofort aus, wurde mir beim Gamestop wo ich meine Box her hab sofort dabei gesagt.
Andere Händler machen auch nur das gleiche was man selbst machen kann, Microsoft anrufen, Box abliefern und den Kunden wieder anrufen wenn die Box wieder da ist.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2007)

*Hard- und Softwarezahlen für Deutschland (Q3 07)*

*Über 40 Prozent Umsatzsteigerung bei Konsolenspielen*



> In immer mehr deutschen Wohn- und Kinderzimmern stehen Spielekonsolen. Wer unterwegs nicht auf Unterhaltung verzichten möchte greift zum Handheld. Dieser Trend schlägt sich in den Software-Umsätzen nieder: Spiele im Wert von 112 Millionen Euro wurden auf Basis des wöchentlichen Panelmarktes im dritten Quartal 2007 verkauft. Eine Zunahme um 41 Prozent zum Vorjahr, wie media control mitteilt. Im Berichtszeitraum wurden 3,4 Millionen Titel abgesetzt ? plus 35 Prozent.
> 
> Mit viel Köpfchen hat der Nintendo DS die Führung bei der Software übernommen und überholt die PlayStation 2 (PS2). 1,2 Millionen DS-Spiele wechselten in den vergangenen drei Monaten den Besitzer ? fast eine Verdreifachung zum Vorjahr. Der Anteil an den Gesamtverkäufen aller Konsolenspiele stieg auf 35,8 Prozent.
> 
> ...


consolewars


----------



## frogi (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Perfect Dark 2 in der Mache?*

gibts denn die 360 wenigstens iwo neu für 300€ ?
finde immr nur preise ab 340€ aufwärts.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Perfect Dark 2 in der Mache?*



			
				frogi am 15.10.2007 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts denn die 360 wenigstens iwo neu für 300€ ?
> finde immr nur preise ab 340€ aufwärts.


Habe ich doch schon was zu gesagt, als du zuletzt gefragt hast. Unter 340€ bekommt man kaum was und was man bekommt, ist da nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert (ggf. Altgeräte ohne das neue Kühlsystem und ohne HDMI).


----------



## frogi (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Perfect Dark 2 in der Mache?*

ok, naja für qualität lang ich dann auch mal tiefer in die tasche.


----------



## frogi (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Perfect Dark 2 in der Mache?*

kann man denn an die 360 ganz normal, also ohne adapter usw. ein pad der playstation 2 anschließen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Perfect Dark 2 in der Mache?*

Nein. Es würde auch wenig Sinn machen, da sich die Pads unterscheiden. Auf einem PS2-Pad hast du keinen Guide-Button, um das Xbox Menü zu öffnen und es fehlen die beiden Trigger auf der Vorderseite (LT und RT).


----------



## Iceman (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Perfect Dark 2 in der Mache?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.10.2007 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein. Es würde auch wenig Sinn machen, da sich die Pads unterscheiden. Auf einem PS2-Pad hast du keinen Guide-Button, um das Xbox Menü zu öffnen und es fehlen die beiden Trigger auf der Vorderseite (LT und RT).



Außerdem ist das 360 Pad dem PS2 Pad was die Ergonomie angeht um Welten überlegen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Perfect Dark 2 in der Mache?*



			
				Iceman am 15.10.2007 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist das 360 Pad dem PS2 Pad was die Ergonomie angeht um Welten überlegen.


Ich wollte keinen Streit anfang, aber bis aufs Digikreuz hast du natürlich Recht.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Perfect Dark 2 in der Mache?*



			
				Iceman am 15.10.2007 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 15.10.2007 15:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da gibt es ziemlich viele gegensätzliche Ansichten


----------



## Iceman (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Perfect Dark 2 in der Mache?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.10.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> da gibt es ziemlich viele gegensätzliche Ansichten



Nicht wirklich. Bei jeder Umfrage die ich zum Thema gesehen hat war das 360 Pad mit großem Vorsprung vorne. Das Digipad vom 360 Pad ist sicherlich kritikwürdig, aber die allgemeine Form und die Platzierung der Analogsticks ist eigentlich nicht besser machbar.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2007)

*Xbox Preis*



			
				frogi am 15.10.2007 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts denn die 360 wenigstens iwo neu für 300€ ?
> finde immr nur preise ab 340€ aufwärts.



Möchte hierzu noch mal die folgende Meldung posten.
Es geht das Gerücht rum, dass der Preis gesenkt wird auf 299€.


> Laut spanischen Händler wird Microsoft schon bald eine Preissenkung für die Xbox 360 Premium und Elite ankündigen, um auf die von Sony angekündigte Playstation 3 mit 40GB Festplatte (€399) und der 60 GB Variante (€499) zu reagieren.
> 
> Um die Preisdifferenz zur Konkurrenz weiter aufrecht zu erhalten, soll laut dem Gerücht die Xbox 360 Premium Version auf reguläre €299 und die Elite Version mit 120 GB Festplatte auf €399 gesenkt werden.


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=8707





			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.10.2007 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 15.10.2007 17:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also da kenne ich keinen, der diese Ansicht vetritt und da sind sogar einige PS-Zocker dabei.


----------



## Freezeman (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Preis*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.10.2007 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 15.10.2007 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prima! Das wäre für mich genau der Preis, den ich bereit bin für ein Konsole zu bezahlen. Sollte es so kommen werde ich mir endlich ne 360 Premium holen.


----------



## frogi (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Preis*

bleibt nur die frage, wann ist "schon bald" ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Preis*



			
				frogi am 15.10.2007 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> bleibt nur die frage, wann ist "schon bald" ?


Da MS ganz sicher das Weihnachtsgeschäft mitnehmen möchte, sollte die Ankündigung / Preissenkung bis anfang, spätestens mitte November gemacht werden. Kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass sich nix ändert.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Preis*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.10.2007 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 15.10.2007 17:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich kenne umso mehr Liebhaber des PS2-Pads ^^
Die Umfragen würde ich aber trotzdem gerne mal sehen? :-o

Die massiveren Griffe des 360-Controllers finde ich besser, aber das kommt auch sehr auf die Handgröße an. Da hätte man vielleicht doch lieber am Boomerang-Design für das PS3-Pad festhalten sollen (nur vielleicht nicht ganz so komisch aussehend).
Das 360-Pad an sich finde ich einen Tick zu groß (Leute mit großen Händen ist aber das PS-Pad einen Tick zu klein). Lässt sich ziemlich gut mit Asien/USA erklären (siehe 1. Xbox-Pad  ).
Das ergibt auch das Gesamt-Ergonomie-Gefühl, welches man eben nicht pauschal festlegen kann 

Die Symmetrische Anlegung der Analogsticks gefällt mir wiederum beim PS-Pad besser. Zwar kann ich mit beiden Varianten spielen, speziell Egoshooter finde ich wegen der gleichen Haltung der Hände aber besser (da man hier mit beiden Sticks steuert), auch die Sticks an sich. Den R3/L3 Druckpunkt finde ich bei beiden etwas unschön.

Die Trigger des 360-Pads statt den R2/L2 Tasten sind besser, imo sogar noch etwas besser als die Trigger des PS3-Pads, da der Widerstand größer ist (die PS3-Trigger passen aber auch mehr ins Gesamtbild der PS-Tasten).

Die Druckpunkte der 4 Hauptknöpfe finde ich von meinem Geschmack her auf den PS-Pads besser. L1/R1 finde ich beim 360-Pad sogar ziemlich unschön.
Start+Select eigentlich kein Unterschied. PS-Button gefällt mir besser als der überdimensionierte Guide Button (jetzt vergleiche ich aber natürlich das PS3-Pad, wenn ich schon mal dabei bin... ^^), zumal man ihn immer nur antippen muss um z.B. das Pad zu aktivieren.

Über das Digikreuz herrscht ja immerhin Einigkeit 
Nur ist das wirklich nicht gerade unerheblich, schließlich ist gleich ein ganzes Genre (Beat 'em Up) "schwer" betroffen.

Rumble finde ich bei beiden ganz ok, könnte jeweils etwas stärker sein. Wie es beim DS3 aussieht bleibt abzuwarten.
Bevor jetzt noch Vergleiche mit der Wiimote kommen, lasse ich die Sixasis-Sensoren mal weg *g*


Ich will aber auch nicht Abstreiten, dass durch die Verbreitung der PS2 viele sich schlicht daran gewöhnt haben bzw. die Form allgemein bekannter ist.


Edit: 3333


----------



## frogi (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Preis*

ohne netzteil... ist die konsole dann überhaupt funktionsfähig?

schaut mal bitte: http://cgi.ebay.de/Xbox-360-Premium...yZ117565QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


danke


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Preis*



			
				frogi am 15.10.2007 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ohne netzteil... ist die konsole dann überhaupt funktionsfähig?
> 
> schaut mal bitte: http://cgi.ebay.de/Xbox-360-Premium...yZ117565QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



Nö. Ohne Netzteil geht da nix. Und wenn du Pech hast, dann ist das Gerät defekt, modifiziert (und wird gesperrt, wenn du online gehst) oder schon auf seinen (oder einen anderen Namen) zugelassen. Dann bekommst du bei einem Defekt nichts ersetzt, sondern darfst die Kosten selber tragen oder dir ein neues Gerät kaufen. Daher, wie ich es schon mehrfach sagte: Man kann da an der Box kaum sparen, ein Privatkauf ist leichtsinnig und wenn man meint da möglichst viel sparen zu wollen, dann fällt man in vielen Fällen gewaltig auf die Schnauze. Zudem ist die Abbildung symbolisch und vielleicht ist ja auch keine Festplatte, keine Verbindungskabel und kein Gamepad dabei.


----------



## theo12345 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Preis*



			
				frogi am 15.10.2007 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ohne netzteil... ist die konsole dann überhaupt funktionsfähig?
> 
> schaut mal bitte: http://cgi.ebay.de/Xbox-360-Premium...yZ117565QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...




Wie Nali schon geschrieben hat, kann man davon nur abraten. Ich habe mir 2006 die Xbox gebraucht für 300 Euro bei Ebay gekauft. Dieses Jahr ist der Festplattencontroller kaputt gegangen. Nunja, hab sie dann auf Ebay wieder für 180 Euro verkauft. 

Hab mir jetzt vor ein paar Tagen die PS3 gegönnt. Mit dem Gerät bin ich auf jeden Fall zufriedener. Es ist wesentlich leiser und ich hab kein gigantisches Netzteil rumfliegen.


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Preis*



			
				theo12345 am 15.10.2007 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir jetzt vor ein paar Tagen die PS3 gegönnt. Mit dem Gerät bin ich auf jeden Fall zufriedener. Es ist wesentlich leiser und ich hab kein gigantisches Netzteil rumfliegen.


Aber auf der PS3 spiel ich grad mal Warhawk. Den ganzen Rest daddle ich auf der Box. Nur schon von der Spielauswahl ist in meinen Augen die Box zZ das bessere Angebot. Für den reinen Spielgenuss ist die Box wirklich sehr geeignet.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Oktober 2007)

*Microsoft "Home"?*



> Nach Andeutungen von Microsofts Daniel Schiappa wird Microsoft für die Xbox 360 nächstes Jahr ein ähnliches System herausbringen wie Sony derzeit als "Home" für die PS3 entwickelt. (...) Was genau Microsoft da plant ist derzeit nicht sicher, aber sie wollen auf jeden Fall nicht einfach Sonys Idee kopieren.



_game7_


----------



## theo12345 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Preis*



			
				McDrake am 16.10.2007 03:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auf der PS3 spiel ich grad mal Warhawk. Den ganzen Rest daddle ich auf der Box. Nur schon von der Spielauswahl ist in meinen Augen die Box zZ das bessere Angebot. Für den reinen Spielgenuss ist die Box wirklich sehr geeignet.



Ja, momentan hat die Xbox das bessere Spielangebot. Das gebe ich gerne zu. Aber mir liegen eher die japanischen Spiele. Momentan warte ich auf Metal Gear Solid 4, Final Fantasy XIII, White Knight Story, Little Big Planet etc. Ob es einen Teil davon auch irgendwann mal auf Xbox schaffen sollte, kann man jetzt jedenfalls nicht sagen. Dieses Jahr werde ich mir wohl noch Ratchet & Clank und Assassin's Creed für die PS3 holen.

Das einzige Spiele, um das ich die Xbox beneide, ist Lost Odyssey. Wobei ich bei diesem mittlerweile ein wenig skeptisch geworden bin wegen Blue Dragon. Auf dieses hatte ich mich nämlich gefreut und es hat mir leider keinen Spass gemacht.

Xbox Live finde ich besser als der PSN Store, abgesehen von den monatlichen Kosten. Da er übersichtlicher aufgebaut (Demos, Videos und Downloadgames) ist und man sich Karten mit Guthaben im Geschäft kaufen kann (bin kein Freund von Kreditkarten, aber das ist ein anderes Thema).


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Preis*



			
				McDrake am 16.10.2007 03:21 schrieb:
			
		

> theo12345 am 15.10.2007 20:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist aber auch Geschmackssache 
Spiele wie Heavenly Sword gibt es z.B. auf der 360 immer noch nicht.

(da beeindruckt mich aber natürlich auch die Präsentation, die sucht nämlich auf allen Plattformen ihres gleichen)


Auch kann ich das so überlegen dargestellte Lineup inzwischen nicht mehr ganz nachvollziehen, nehmen wir mal die 360-Top20 von Metacritic. (da fehlen aber wohl zu unrecht schlecht bewerte Underdogs, die dürft ihr gerne nennen, ich hab jetzt nur aus Faulheit eine Liste anhand von Bewertungen genommen).

1 Orange Box
2 BioShock
3 Gears of War
4 Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
5 Halo 3
6 Guitar Hero II
7 Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter
8 Forza Motorsport 2
9 Call of Duty 2
10 Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
11 Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas
12 Burnout Revenge
13 Project Gotham Racing 3
14 NHL 08
15 Elder Scrolls IV: Shivering Isles
16 Geometry Wars: Retro Evolved
17 Fight Night Round 3
18 Elder Scrolls IV: Knights of the Nine
19 Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
20 skate

Konsolenexklusiv sind davon:
(wenn Multi-Nachfolger erschienen sind bzw. bald erscheinen, zähle ich sie nicht dazu)
BioShock
Gears of War
Halo 3
Forza Motorsport 2
Project Gotham Racing 3(4)
+dieses Jahr Mass Effect

2 Egoshooter, 1 Thirdperson-Shooter, 2 Rennspiele, "action"-RPG
Außer BioShock (wenn auch für mich nicht ^^) und Mass Effect sehe ich da nichts, was man als PS3-Besitzer unbedingt vermissen müsste. Zugegebenermaßen wird die Rennspielsparte erst bald mit GT5p bzw. GT5 ergänzt, daher gibt es an realistischen Racern (außer DiRT) tatsächlich bisher nichts vergleichbares.


Für mich persönlich ist da das PS3-exklusive Lineup allein schon von der Genre-Auswahl in diesem ersten (!) Jahr deutlich interessanter:
Lair
Heavenly Sword
Folklore
Ratchet&Clank
Uncharted
eventuell Haze, je nach Ubisofts Laune 
GT5prologue (aber ganz ehrlich: Demo saugen und dann auf GT5 warten ^^)
macht je 1x Flug"shooter", Kampfaktion, Action-RPG, Jump&Run(&shoot^^) Action-Adventure, Egoshooter, Rennspiel

Nur darf ich natürlich nicht verschweigen, dass Lair und HS es gar nicht in die Top20 der PS3-Spiele geschafft haben (darüber habe ich aber ja schon das ein oder andere Wort verloren *g* ) und die anderen noch nicht bewertet wurden.

Edit: achja,mir sind noch ein paar nette 360-Exklusiv-Titel eingefallen: Dead Rising, Lost Planet, DoA4, Crackdown, Condemned, Kameo, Blue Dragon, Prey. 
So richtig was anderes/besonderes ist davon aber IMO nur DR und vielleicht Crackdown/Kameo.
Dafür hab ich aber auch bei PS3 Resistance, (Tekken), MotorStorm und Warhawk vergessen ^^

Naja, sind eben auch verschiedenen Geschmäcker. 
Wollte nur mal ansprechen, ob bis Weihnachten das 360-Lineup wirklich so überlegen wäre.
In einem Jahr können wir ja noch mal schauen ^^


----------



## lucdec (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Preis*

Sony ist halt etwas im Verzug, und hätte nicht so viele Fehler machen dürfen.(diese Aktion mit der Rumblefunktion    )

Aber im allgemeinen soll man Sony nicht schlechtreden, sie haben halt noch etwas mit Problemen zu kämpfen.


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Preis*



			
				lucdec am 16.10.2007 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Sony ist halt etwas im Verzug, und hätte nicht so viele Fehler machen dürfen.(diese Aktion mit der Rumblefunktion    )
> 
> Aber im allgemeinen soll man Sony nicht schlechtreden, sie haben halt noch etwas mit Problemen zu kämpfen.


Das tragische an Sony ist  (zumindest in der Schweiz), dass sie die 60GB-Variante nicht liefern können.
Das einzige, was die zZ auf Lager haben, ist die 40GB.
Nach der Preissenkung verkaufte sich die 60GB auf einmal ziemlich gut und wir waren nach 3 Tagen ausgeschossen. Wenn jetzt ein Kunde kommt und ich dem erkläre, dass die 40GB nicht abwärtskompatibel ist, schaut der mich immer bissl komisch an.
Das begreifen die Leute nicht.
Da macht sich Sony, bzw deren Anhängerschaft lustig über die 360, dass die nicht alle XBox-Games abspielen kann und dann bringt Sony eine Konsole auf den Markt, bei der man überhaupt kein Vorgängerspiel zum laufen bringt.
Ich glaub, das wird nicht mehr Kunden bringen, weil solche Kunden automatisch nach alternativen Fragen.

Da hat Sony (schon wieder) was falsches gemacht.


----------



## Iceman (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Preis*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 16.10.2007 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, sind eben auch verschiedenen Geschmäcker.
> Wollte nur mal ansprechen, ob bis Weihnachten das 360-Lineup wirklich so überlegen wäre.
> In einem Jahr können wir ja noch mal schauen ^^



Natürlich spielen Geschmäcker da mit rein, aber wenn man es alleine von den Kritikermeinungen her betrachtet fehlt der PS3 immer noch ein exklusives Spiel mit einer >90% Wertung, bei Metacritic gibt es sogar lediglich ein einziges >90% Spiel und das ist Oblivion. Nah ran kommen lediglich noch Ninja Gaiden Sigma, was ein Remake des Xbox 1 Titels ist, Resistance welches mittlerweile wohl etwas angestaubt sein dürfte und grad im Shooterbereich gibts auf der 360 ja viel Auswahl  und Warhawk, welches ich gerne mal spielen würde ^^

So nebenbei würde ich deiner 360 Liste noch Viva Pinata und Tomb Raider: Legend hinzufügen, letzteres ist zwar nicht 360 exklusiv, hat aber nur dort (und auf dem PC) die bessere Grafik.

"Problem" für die 360 im Weihnachtsgeschäft ist eventuell, dass da an Exklusivtiteln nur noch Mass Effect kommt. Was zwar imo ein großartiges Spiel sein könnte, aber eher Hardcorespieler als den Massenmarkt anspricht. Ansonsten gibts eigentlich nur Multiplattformer.
Die PS3 hat da nen paar mehr Spiele, wobei da die Frage ist wie sie einschlagen werden, bzw. wie sich die Qualität heraustellt. Uncharted und Ratchet&Clank halte ich nicht unbedingt für Systemseller, Folklore spricht mich zwar vom Design sehr an, in Tests werden aber immer wieder Gameplayschwächen bemängelt und grundsätzlich sollte man imo auf der PS3 nach Lair und Heavenly Sword mit Vorschusslorbeeren vorsichtig sein


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Preis*



			
				McDrake am 16.10.2007 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 16.10.2007 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich war immer ein "sony fan" doch was sich diese herren da so leisten ist mir teilweise ein rätsel. jetzt kommt eine abgespeckte 40 giga version und diealte  wird einfach aus dem sortiment genommen und nicht mehr verkauft (nur so lange vorrat) jetzt hat der kunde wieder nur noch eine option zum kauf. und warum hat man den abwaärtskompatiblen chip herausgenommen? so teuer wird er auch nicht sein , dazu das entfernen von usb anschlüssen usw..naja fraglich finde ich ...die hd grösse kann man ja selber beinflussen also nicht umbedingt ein argument !

soory lieber solidus aber ich bin mit dem gezeigten von soyn schwer entäuscht. die spiele waren alle bisher eher mittelmässig. heavenly sword viel zu kurz und gameplay technisch einige macken finde ich. dazu war lair nicht wirklich der knaller, trotzdem die wertungen grösstenteils zu tief waren , es war ne entäuschung!!!

man hatt gross von home erzählt jetzt ists wieder verschoben. uncharted soll laut gamefront auch spielrische mängel haben. grosse titel wie ut und metal gear lassen auf sich warten ... so kann sony nicht punkten. 
und nach neusten medlungen sind titel wie metal gear und final fantasy nur noch bedingt exklusiv ..man ist gespannt was sich da tut

ein viel zu schlecht ausgebauter onlinestore (sofern man europa kunde ist und keine gefakten ausland accounts besitzt, was nun mal nicht jeder casual gamer kapiert).. die angebote sind zu spärlich und man hatte genug zeit um postitv zu kopieren bei der konkurenz und hat einige sachen verhauen ! 

wenn man features wie einen browser einbaut sollte der dann auch stabil laufen und nicht andauernd abstürzen. ! als kleiens beispiel

zusatzfunktionen mit der psp haben bei vielen zu problemen geführt .. .z.b versprochene titel der alten ps funktionierten nicht usw...

dazu wurden ps3 multi system titel wie strangelhold oder darkness verspätet oder sogar qualitativ schlechter ausgeliefert ! ein ps3 only besitzer muss so immer öfter warten auf gute titel wobei ein xbox besitzer schon zugreifen kann!!!

 siehe kantenflimmern bei the darkness..als beispiel

versprechen änderungen und grosses gerede und wann kommen die fakten ???? 

ich bin grösstenteils entäuscht und auch wenn du zur playstation stehts muss du objektiv sagen das man zu viele fehler gemacht hat ...bisher..es kann nur besser werden .....


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (16. Oktober 2007)

*ps3*

...von den problemen mit blueray filmen habe ich ja noch gar nix erwähnt. wenn man bedenkt das immer wieder medlungen publik werden wonach die bluerays in der produktion immer noch zu teuer sind und umrüstung der werke eine kostspielige sache ist. 

dazu legt sich sony noch selber eier weil sie der pornoindustrie den zugang zu blueray verwehren wollen aus image gründen .lächerlich....

ich bin echt skeptisch wies weiter geht !


----------



## McDrake (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ps3*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 16.10.2007 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> dazu legt sich sony noch selber eier weil sie der pornoindustrie den zugang zu blueray verwehren wollen aus image gründen .lächerlich....


Das ist ein falsches Gerücht:
Es ging darum, dass in Produktionstätten in denen "normale" Filme gepresst werden, keine Pornos gebrannt werden dürfen.
Und das, weil man unter allen Umständen vermeiden will, dass XXX-Filme in einem Bambicover daher kommen.

// btw: http://www.chip.de/news/c1_news_26397164.html


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Preis*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 16.10.2007 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt kommt eine abgespeckte 40 giga version und diealte  wird einfach aus dem sortiment genommen und nicht mehr verkauft (nur so lange vorrat) jetzt hat der kunde wieder nur noch eine option zum kauf.


Zwar bin ich auch gegen ein Ausscheiden der 60gb Version (ohne bald erscheinenden vergleichbarer Nachfolge-Version), aber im allgemeinen kommt nur eine Version besser auf dem Markt an (imo).




> und warum hat man den abwaärtskompatiblen chip herausgenommen?


Wenn ich spekulieren müsste, dann um die Erstkäufer zu belohnen.
Schließlich braucht man schon einen Grund, wenn man 7-12 Monate später eine 200€/$ günstigere Version auf dem Markt wirft.
Übrigens:
Die PS2 wurde hier nach 10 Monaten von 870DM auf 600DM gesenkt und imo ohne Feature-Wegfall



> heavenly sword viel zu kurz und gameplay technisch einige macken finde ich.


Kurz war es schon, es hätte ruhig noch 2 Stunden länger gehen können (dass wäre dann in etwa God of War), im Anbetracht der langen Entwicklungszeit schon seltsam, aber man hat sich ja mehr auf die Präsentation konzentriert.
Gesichter in Sequenzen von fast allen anderen Spielen wirken wegen HS auf einmal hölzern und lebloser ^^
Am Gameplay fand ich eigentlich nichts zu meckern. Es bietet nicht solche Rätsel/Klettereinlagen etc. wie GoW, aber das Kämpfen fand ich z.B. noch ne Ecke stylischer.



> dazu war lair nicht wirklich der knaller, trotzdem die wertungen grösstenteils zu tief waren , es war ne entäuschung!!!


Mh, kommt auch auf die Erwartungshaltung an. Die wurde ja eigentlich von den Reviews genug gedämpft  Da war es dann umso schöner, dass sie sich irrten ^^ Trotzdem wurde da wirklich Potential verschenkt.



> man hatt gross von home erzählt jetzt ists wieder verschoben.


Mit Home haben sie sich scheinbar etwas überschätzt, der öffentliche Beta-Release ist aber immer noch für dieses Jahr angesetzt.



> uncharted soll laut gamefront auch spielrische mängel haben.


da muss man wohl die Demo abwarten, auch wenn seit dem neuesten Build eigentlich alle sehr davon angetan sind.
Entgegen Iceman's Warnung schreibt ign schon Sätze wie "könnte Spiel des Jahres werden", aber laut ihnen selbst war ja auch Lair mal gut und dann wieder doch nicht   




> grosse titel wie ut und metal gear lassen auf sich warten ... so kann sony nicht punkten.


Was kann Sony dafür? Titel wie H3 kamen sogar 1 3/4 Jahre nach Release.
MGS4 hätte ich persönlich nicht mal so früh erwartet (weltweit), es arbeitet allerdings inzwischen auch ein 200 Leute starkes Team daran.




> und nach neusten medlungen sind titel wie metal gear und final fantasy nur noch bedingt exklusiv ..man ist gespannt was sich da tut


diese "neuesten" Meldungen kann man getrost vergessen 




> ein viel zu schlecht ausgebauter onlinestore (sofern man europa kunde ist und keine gefakten ausland accounts besitzt, was nun mal nicht jeder casual gamer kapiert).. die angebote sind zu spärlich und man hatte genug zeit um postitv zu kopieren bei der konkurenz und hat einige sachen verhauen !


Naja, große Unterschiede gibt es auch beim deutschen und dem Angebot des US Marktplatzes... nicht das ich das gut finde beim PS-Store, aber es ist mir ziemlich wayne ^^



> wenn man features wie einen browser einbaut sollte der dann auch stabil laufen und nicht andauernd abstürzen. ! als kleiens beispiel


fand den eigentlich bisher recht stabil (surfe aber auch nicht viel damit), man bekommt nur Probleme wenn man mehrere Seiten mit viel (animierten) Inhalten öffnet (wenig RAM).




> zusatzfunktionen mit der psp haben bei vielen zu problemen geführt .. .z.b versprochene titel der alten ps funktionierten nicht usw...


Welche versprochenen Titel funktionieren denn nicht?



> dazu wurden ps3 multi system titel wie strangelhold oder darkness verspätet oder sogar qualitativ schlechter ausgeliefert ! ein ps3 only besitzer muss so immer öfter warten auf gute titel wobei ein xbox besitzer schon zugreifen kann!!!
> siehe kantenflimmern bei the darkness..als beispiel


Öhm, erstmal hat da wieder Sony nichts damit zu tun und zweitens erschien The Darkness gleichzeitig mit der 360 Fassung (siehe US-Release). In Europa nur nicht, weil man versäumt hatte die 360 Version auch um die Hakenkreuze zu kürzen. Die deutsche Version von The Darkness kam auch wieder gleichzeitig auf beiden Konsolen heraus.
Grafikvergleiche der beiden Konsolen gab es ja auch genug, neben dem Aliasing gab es da noch andere Punkte 



> ..von den problemen mit blueray filmen habe ich ja noch gar nix erwähnt. wenn man bedenkt das immer wieder medlungen publik werden wonach die bluerays in der produktion immer noch zu teuer sind und umrüstung der werke eine kostspielige sache ist.


Das stimmt nicht. Die Investition in neue Anlagen ist bei BR und HD-DVD etwas gleich hoch, der Unterschied ist nur der, dass man die HD-DVD Anlagen auch für DVDs verwenden kann. Lohnt sich jetzt noch, da der Markt so klein ist und man nicht 24/7 HD-DVDs produzieren muss. Da aber deutlich mehr BDs verkauft und benötigt (PS3) werden...
Zudem ist die PS3 als Spielekonsole nicht abhängig von der Etablierung des Formats.



> dazu legt sich sony noch selber eier weil sie der pornoindustrie den zugang zu blueray verwehren wollen aus image gründen .lächerlich....


Sie schließen die Pornobranche nicht von BR aus, nur von den Sony-eigenen Anlagen, was doch zumindest teilweise verständlich ist?


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Preis*

langer text...........


ja grösstenteils sagts du sony kann nichts dafür da bin ich nicht ganz einvrstanden wenn portationen wie teh darkness in den usa rauskommen na gut dann ist das usa. aber man sollte sich doch zensur einschränkungen vorher überlegen bevor man dann weider das spiel verschiebt und meines wissens betraf das die xboxversion auch. ich werde einfach das gefühl nicht los es gibt seitens entwickler immer noch grosse schwierigkeiten mit der programmierung des cell chips!! sprich man kann noch nicht alles so amchen wie man es sich vorstellt. 
und da ist sony mitverantwortlich.

dann ist sony auch für sachen wie den sixaxes verantwortlich der schlecht weggekommen ist und nun kommt der dualshock 3 . wieder eine kehrtwende in der strategie. was hat man da gehört von "wenn die spieler denn sixaxes haben werden sie sich nie ein rumble feature zurückwünschen" ect. 

ja grosse namen liessen auch auf der xbox auf sich warten nur vertrieb man sich die zeit mit GeoW oder bioshock. bis dann halo kam .....was ich nun durch hab und nicht sonderlich toll fand .naja 

das mit blueray mag stimmen doch laut widescreen (kino heft) gibts imme rnoch probleme mit der produktion udn paramount steigt als grösseres studio wieder auf hddvd um ..als beispiel

nüchtern betrachtet fand ich motorstorm eines der besten spiele auf der ps3 bisher !!!!!


----------



## Iceman (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox Preis*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 16.10.2007 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Entgegen Iceman's Warnung schreibt ign schon Sätze wie "könnte Spiel des Jahres werden", aber laut ihnen selbst war ja auch Lair mal gut und dann wieder doch nicht



IGN glaub ich, seitdem sie Master of Orion 3 über 90% gegeben haben, eigentlich garnichts mehr 



			
				Solidus_Dave am 16.10.2007 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Grafikvergleiche der beiden Konsolen gab es ja auch genug, neben dem Aliasing gab es da noch andere Punkte



Stimmt, bei Darkness gibts da beispielsweise noch die Schatten die auf der 360 weich sind und auf der PS3 hart. Und die besseren Texturen auf der 360. Ich weiß nicht ob Starbreeze da überfordert waren oder woran es lag, aber Darkness sieht durchweg auf der 360 besser aus als auf der PS3. Wer sich für Vergleiche interessiert: Eurogamer.net hat da ne ganze Reihe von und betrachtet das sehr neutral.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Oktober 2007)

*Xbox360 Tanzspiel?!*

Ich hab auf der diesjährigen Games-Convention eine Art Tanzmatte + Spiel gesehen.
Ich hab auch mal bei EBGames / GameStop nachgefragt, und man hatte mir auch einen Titel + Erscheinungsdatum genannt.

Leider kann ich mich an den Namen des Spieles nicht mehr erinnern. Da meine Freundin sehr gerne dieses Tanzspiel haben möchte, wollte ich euch fragen, ob ihr wisst, wie das Spiel heißt und wann es in Dtl. veröffentlicht wird.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## HanFred (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox360 Tanzspiel?!*



			
				Rabowke am 17.10.2007 11:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auf der diesjährigen Games-Convention eine Art Tanzmatte + Spiel gesehen.
> Ich hab auch mal bei EBGames / GameStop nachgefragt, und man hatte mir auch einen Titel + Erscheinungsdatum genannt.
> 
> Leider kann ich mich an den Namen des Spieles nicht mehr erinnern. Da meine Freundin sehr gerne dieses Tanzspiel haben möchte, wollte ich euch fragen, ob ihr wisst, wie das Spiel heißt und wann es in Dtl. veröffentlicht wird.
> ...


nach kurzer recherche:
DAS DA?


----------



## Rabowke (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Xbox360 Tanzspiel?!*



			
				HanFred am 17.10.2007 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 17.10.2007 11:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Problem ist, dass ich nirgendswo lese, dass eine Tanzmatte dem Spiel beiliegt und wann genau das Spiel veröffentlicht wird. 

Streichen, steht im Text das sie mit dabei ist. Danke Hanfi!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. Oktober 2007)

*Die PS3: Bei den Entwicklern sehr "beliebt"*

Auch Gabe Newell von Valve feuert mal wieder gegen die PS3. Herrlich:



> "Absolut. Ich denke, die PS3 ist für jeden [Entwickler] Zeitverschwendung. In den Cell, in die SPEs (Synergistic Processing Elements, Anm. d. Newsautors) zu investieren bringt keine langfristigen Vorteile. Es gibt nichts, was man irgendwo anders verwenden könnte. Man gewinnt nichts ausser einem Haß auf die Architektur, die sie entwickelt haben. Ich glaube nicht, dass sie mit ihrer Konsole Geld verdienen werden. Ich halte sie nicht für eine gute Lösung."



Newell feuerte ja bereits damals gegen die PS3, jetzt tut er es wieder. Quasi zusammen mit John Carmack, der ja bereits auf der Quake-Con das Ding (und den Support von Sony) recht stark kritisiert hat. Ist schon komisch, wenn ausgerechnet die führenden Köpfe der Branche den gleichen Gedankengang teilen...  

Regards, eX!

Quelle: Gamestar


----------



## lucdec (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die PS3: Bei den Entwicklern sehr "beliebt"*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 17.10.2007 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch Gabe Newell von Valve feuert mal wieder gegen die PS3. Herrlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch schon länger publik, nicht?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die PS3: Bei den Entwicklern sehr "beliebt"*



			
				lucdec am 17.10.2007 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch schon länger publik, nicht?


Ein wenig.


Btw. Das ist doch mal ein Wii-Cover:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die PS3: Bei den Entwicklern sehr "beliebt"*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 17.10.2007 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch Gabe Newell von Valve feuert mal wieder gegen die PS3. Herrlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da kann ich nur lachen ausgerechnet gabe newell der uns den ersten grossen legalen trojaner beschehrt hat ,names STEAM!!! na dann viel spass ...........


----------



## RickSkywalker (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die PS3: Bei den Entwicklern sehr "beliebt"*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.10.2007 12:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw. Das ist doch mal ein Wii-Cover:


Also ich finds richtig süß.


----------



## EmmasPapa (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die PS3: Bei den Entwicklern sehr "beliebt"*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 17.10.2007 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> da kann ich nur lachen ausgerechnet gabe newell der uns den ersten grossen legalen trojaner beschehrt hat ,names STEAM!!! na dann viel spass ...........



Du wirst doch nicht gezwungen es zu installieren !? Im übrigen gibt es Millionen Steamnutzer, wenn da was nicht stimmen würde, dann wäre das schon längst public.

Btw. Schnuffiges Katzencover


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die PS3: Bei den Entwicklern sehr "beliebt"*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 17.10.2007 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> da kann ich nur lachen ausgerechnet gabe newell der uns den ersten grossen legalen trojaner beschehrt hat ,names STEAM!!! na dann viel spass ...........


Steam hat Kunden. Zahlende Kunden. Steam hat auch Retail-Kunden. Steam hat ein großes Angebot an Thrid-Party-Games, Demos und Videos. Sony hat dies quasi alles nicht, oder die jeweiligen Features befinden sich noch in den Kinderschuhen. Am Ende gibt der Erfolg recht. 

Und als ob die Online-Dienste von Sony und MS nicht auch das Kundenverhalten analysieren würden...

Ich sag mal so: Wenn quasi alle großen Entwickler, Studios und teilweise sogar Publisher meckern, dass Sony schlicht ein entwicklerfeindliches Hardwarelayout und schlechten Studio-Support hat, dann wird da irgendwo schon ein kleines Fünkchen Wahrheit dran sein...

Regards, eX!


----------



## McDrake (17. Oktober 2007)

*Nachtrag PS3 (40GB) - Abwärtskompatibel.. in Zukunft.*

War eben ein Account-Manager von Sony hier.
Haben ihn natürlich angehauen, wegen der nicht vorhandenen Abwärtskompatibilität der 40GB-Variante.
Er meinte, dass die mit den neuen Updates wieder kommen würden.
Da die ausgelieferte Version nicht kompatibel sei, müsse dies auch so auf der Verpackung stehen.

Hätten sie aber bei der 60GB wohl auch machen müssen. Die war ja mit der Version 1.80 auch nicht wirklich kompatibel zu den alten Games.


----------



## F3liX (17. Oktober 2007)

*GIGA*

Formate zu den Nextgen-Konsolen auf GIGA:

Wiimotion montags 21:00 - 22:00

P3 Life in HD dienstags 21:00 - 22:00

360 mittwochs 21:00 - 22:00

GIGA LIVESTREAM
mms://stream.giga.de/GIGA


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die PS3: Bei den Entwicklern sehr "beliebt"*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 17.10.2007 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Steam hat Kunden. Zahlende Kunden. Steam hat auch Retail-Kunden. Steam hat ein großes Angebot an Thrid-Party-Games, Demos und Videos. Sony hat dies quasi alles nicht, oder die jeweiligen Features befinden sich noch in den Kinderschuhen. Am Ende gibt der Erfolg recht.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass Steam ja schon ein bischen länger auf dem Markt ist: Was hat das Cell und Softwareentwicklung zu tun? (übrigens hat Sony all das, ob man es jetzt als Anfänge betrachtet oder nicht).



> Ich sag mal so: Wenn quasi alle großen Entwickler, Studios und teilweise sogar Publisher meckern, dass Sony schlicht ein entwicklerfeindliches Hardwarelayout und schlechten Studio-Support hat, dann wird da irgendwo schon ein kleines Fünkchen Wahrheit dran sein...
> 
> Regards, eX!



Alle? Das sind immer wieder die selben paar Schwätzer.
Die PS2 war ja auch schon allen zu schwer..  (übrigens geben die an, die PS3 wäre da sogar leichter  ).
Cell ist "schwer", weil er anders ist. Asymmetrische Berechnung durch SPUs und keine bloßen Kerne. Dem lieben Gabe mag es vielleicht nichts bringen, die schiere Rechenleistung durch dieses System (siehe Folding@Home usw.) spricht aber für sich. Den Cell hat man nicht entwickelt um speziell ihn zu ärgern.
Da ich kein Programmierer bin, will ich mir nicht anmaßen Leute als blöd/faul zu betiteln, aber z.B. die an sich PC-Entwickler von CoD4 brüsten sich ja geradezu, dass der Cell kein Problem wäre. Anders als bei der aktuellen Sportspiel-Gen von EA machen sie nichtmal Kompromisse bei den Versionen (wobei es da wohl eher am EA-Druck liegt).
Auch von japanischen Entwicklern hört man fast nichts über irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten.
Gabe ist ehemaliger MS-Mitarbeiter und will eigentlich nur seinen Intel-Chip und seine DirectX-Grafikkarte, dass ihm da die 360 sympathischer ist, sollte einen nicht verwundern.


Was die Ausstattung mit Tools und kits angeht, das haben sie tatsächlich versäumt oder besser gesagt: Nur die eigenen/befreundeten Studios bekamen stets die neuesten Fortschritte bei der Sony-eigenen Entwicklung.
Inzwischen scheint man aber ja auch öfters auszuhelfen (Ubisoft) bzw. wichtigen Multi-Engines (Unreal3) direkt unter die Arme zu greifen.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nachtrag PS3 (40GB) - Abwärtskompatibel.. in Zukunft.*



			
				McDrake am 17.10.2007 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Er meinte, dass die mit den neuen Updates wieder kommen würden.



da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
meine vermutung war ja ähnlich, alledings glaubte und glaube ich nicht, dass die softwareemu kostenlos nachgeliefert wird. 

hat der dir das offiziell (darfst du es auch an deine kunden weiterleiten) gesagt, oder mehr so unter der hand?


----------



## McDrake (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nachtrag PS3 (40GB) - Abwärtskompatibel.. in Zukunft.*



			
				Bonkic am 17.10.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> hat der dir das offiziell (darfst du es auch an deine kunden weiterleiten) gesagt, oder mehr so unter der hand?


Das hat er mir frei raus so gesagt. Was er gesagt hat ist ja auch irgendwie logisch, bzw ist es unlogisch, dass die 40GB nicht mit PS2-Spielen kompatibel ist:
Wie du schon geschrieben hast, wird das ganze ja eh schon länger auf Softwarebasis und nicht mit nem separaten Chip gemacht.
Und von dem her sollte die Emu-Software ja auch auf der 40GB-Variente machbar sein.
Das Bundle (mit Motostorm, F1 & zweitem Pad) wird auch wieder kommen.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nachtrag PS3 (40GB) - Abwärtskompatibel.. in Zukunft.*



			
				McDrake am 17.10.2007 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie du schon geschrieben hast, wird das ganze ja eh schon länger auf Softwarebasis und nicht mit nem separaten Chip gemacht.



in der euro- ps3 war aber bislang doch noch die ps2- gpu verbaut, oder?
nur die emotion engine wurde im gegensatz zur us- und jap. weggeschnippelt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nachtrag PS3 (40GB) - Abwärtskompatibel.. in Zukunft.*



			
				Bonkic am 17.10.2007 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 17.10.2007 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, hat ein Sony-Mann bei Kotaku auch bestätigt (aber ich glaube es war andersherum, die GPU flog raus?).
Daher bezweifle ich sehr, dass eine reine Softwareemulution für die 40gb Modelle kommen wird (und wenn, dann nicht gratis).
Man schaue nur mal rüber zur 360, wie will man das dann erst mit tausenden PS2 Spielen regeln.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nachtrag PS3 (40GB) - Abwärtskompatibel.. in Zukunft.*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.10.2007 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher bezweifle ich sehr, dass eine reine Softwareemulution für die 40gb Modelle kommen wird (und wenn, dann nicht gratis).
> Man schaue nur mal rüber zur 360, wie will man das dann erst mit tausenden PS2 Spielen regeln.


Sehe ich ganz genauso. Man sagt zwar leicht soll doch einfach ein Softwareemulator kommen, aber der Aufwand dahinter ist doch immens. Insbesondere sollte man auch bedenken, dass die Abwärtskompatibilität nur ein "Goodie" ist. Die Leute sollen ja PS 3 Games kaufen und nicht nur weiter die "Oldies" spielen.

Was Sony ja jetzt erst einmal braucht ist ein geringer Preis. Könnte mir daher durchaus vorstellen, dass der Emulator bei späteren Geräten mal wieder als Hard- und Softwarelösung angeboten wird. Erst einmal gilt es aber sich dem Preis der Box weiter anzunähern.




			
				McDrake am 17.10.2007 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat er mir frei raus so gesagt. Was er gesagt hat ist ja auch irgendwie logisch, bzw ist es unlogisch, dass die 40GB nicht mit PS2-Spielen kompatibel ist:
> Wie du schon geschrieben hast, wird das ganze ja eh schon länger auf Softwarebasis und nicht mit nem separaten Chip gemacht.
> Und von dem her sollte die Emu-Software ja auch auf der 40GB-Variente machbar sein.


Sicherlich ist es schade, dass die 40iger Version momentan keine Oldies abspielen kann. Aber aus Sonys Sicht war es gar nicht mal so dumm. Sie haben damit ja quasi "über Nacht" dafür gesorgt, dass jeder, der am Gerät interessiert ist /liebäugelt und auch die Älteren Games zocken möchte, mehr oder weniger zum Kauf gezwungen wird. Gezwungen einfach deswegen, weil das Starterpack - laut Sony - nur noch kurze Zeit / bis zum Ausverkauf im Handel sein wird. Da heißt es dann schon entweder jetzt zugreifen oder warten / hoffen, dass spätere Modelle mal wieder ne Abwärtskompatibilität haben werden. Man weiß ja nicht, ob es da neue Modelle mit Emu mal geben wird (Wird Sony vielleicht auch danach entscheiden, was der Markt verlangt) oder man in naher Zukunft (z.B. schon zu Weihnachten) gar keine Wahl mehr hat.
Kenne da auch welche, die eigentlich eher bis zu „finalen“ PS 3, sprich mit Rumble (und einem „lohnenswerten Spiel“), warten wollten. Aber jetzt eben vor dieser Wahl standen und schon echte Probleme hatten noch ein 60-GB-Gerät zu bekommen.




			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.10.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Cell ist "schwer", weil er anders ist. [...]
> Auch von japanischen Entwicklern hört man fast nichts über irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten.


Als blöd oder faul würde ich die Entwickler sicherlich nicht bezeichnen. Es ist nur eben so, dass es sich auf der Box nicht nur auf Grund der PC Nähe etwas leichter zu programmieren ist, sondern - so sagen zumindest sehr viele Entwickler - der Support von MS (Hilfen, Dokumentations, Tools, etc.) besser ist.




> Gabe ist ehemaliger MS-Mitarbeiter und will eigentlich nur seinen Intel-Chip und seine DirectX-Grafikkarte, dass ihm da die 360 sympathischer ist, sollte einen nicht verwundern.


Gabe ist gegen alles, außer es geht um Steam. 
DirectX 10 mit Vista ist scheiße
Der Mac ist scheiße
Xbox ist scheiße


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nachtrag PS3 (40GB) - Abwärtskompatibel.. in Zukunft.*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.10.2007 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabe ist gegen alles, außer es geht um Steam.
> DirectX 10 mit Vista ist scheiße
> Der Mac ist scheiße
> Xbox ist scheiße



ja, aber DX9 ist toll, wenn Macs DX9 hätten wären sie toll und wenn die 360 eine Standardfestplatte - wie ein PC - hätte, wäre sie noch toller


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nachtrag PS3 (40GB) - Abwärtskompatibel.. in Zukunft.*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.10.2007 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, aber DX9 ist toll, wenn Macs DX9 hätten wären sie toll und wenn die 360 eine Standardfestplatte - wie ein PC - hätte, wäre sie noch toller


Und wenn alle Konsolen wie der PC wären, dann wäre es ganz besonders toll. 
Ne, wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen, dass der Typ eigentlich immer was zum Meckern findet. ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Oktober 2007)

*Capcom Gamer's Day in London*



> Street Fighter 4
> Development has just begun and the release of the game is more than a year away. No platforms are yet confirmed - a highly stylised animated concept trailer of Ryu and Ken fighting was shown, but no game footage.
> 
> Ace Attorney: Apollo Justice
> ...


http://www.gamesradar.com/gb/xbox360/game/news/article.jsp?sectionId=1006&articleId=2007101714511031010&releaseId=20060321132945404017


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Capcom Gamer's Day in London*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.10.2007 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Lost Planet (PS3)
> Avaialable early next year and will include all bonus characters from the PC version and extra downloadable content from the 360 version making it the complete package. Made possible with Blu-ray. 16 player online over the PSN.



ui, jetzt "denk ich als PS3-Spieler aber ganz anders über Capcom".


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Capcom Gamer's Day in London*

apropos Valve:
Zero Punctuation: The Orange Box Review
(aber der erste Teil, der mich nur zum schmunzeln brachte :/ )


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Capcom Gamer's Day in London*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.10.2007 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> apropos Valve:
> Zero Punctuation: The Orange Box Review
> (aber der erste Teil, der mich nur zum schmunzeln brachte :/ )


Nicht ganz so lustig, aber noch immer ganz nett. So schlecht ist HL bzw. die Orange Box auch nicht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Oktober 2007)

*Zahlen aus Kanada*

*Hard- und Softwarezahlen aus Kanada für Sep/07*

*Hardware*

```
Sep.		August
X360	51.2K		26.7K
DS	45K		51.8K
Wii	42.9K 		34.4K
PSP	22K		9K
PS2	16.5K		20.8K
PS3	15.6K		12.7K
GBA	8.6K		6.4K
```


*Software*
360 HALO 3 = 135K
360 NHL 08 = 54.5K
PS2 NHL 08 = 41.7K
360 HALO 3 LEGENDARY ED = 27.2K
WII PLAY W/ REMOTE = 25K
360 HALO 3 COLLECTORS ED = 24.9K
PS3 NHL 08 = 20.8K
NDS BRAIN AGE 2: MORE TR. = 20.8K
WII METROID PRIME 3: CORR. = 16.4K
PS2 GUITAR HERO 2 W/GUITAR = 15K

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=200146


----------



## frogi (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zahlen aus Kanada*

Also ich hab jetzt noch 2 Probleme.

1. Habe XBOX und PC miteinander verbunden und klappt auch alles aber wenn ich zum XBOX Live Marktplatz usw. gehen will kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung. Jetzt habe ich nur gelesen, dass man sich 2 fast identische IP'S manuell wählen muss, mehr weiß ich jedoch noch nicht.

Könnt ihr mir bitte erklären, wie ich in XBOX Live komme, wenn ich PC und 360 miteinander verbunden habe?

Danke.

2. Ich habe keinen Ton. Das ( http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-360-SVGA-Kabel-HQ/dp/B000E1YZRY ) habe ich mir gekauft und auch die beiden Chinchgänge in den Klinkenadapter gesteckt. Diesen Adapter habe ich dann in den blauen Eingang über dem linken roten Balken gesteckt ( http://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=monitoror4.jpg )


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Oktober 2007)

*Okami für Wii*

http://www.mcvuk.com/news/28627/Okami-confirmed-for-Wii
Okami kommt für Wii.

Als ich es gespielt habe, dachte ich mir schon, dass die Sache mit dem Pinsel doch eigentlich viel logischer auf der Wii wäre. Ist zwar nur Gag, aber wäre doch natürlich als mit dem Analogstick.

Oder wenn man es negativ ausdrücken soll: Wie gesagt, ich hab es auf der *PS2* schon gespielt :> 

Ne, aber im ernst. PS-Verweigerer/Sony-Hasser dürfen nun ruhig mal einen Blick riskieren, das Spiel war einfach herrlich. Nur die fehlende Sprachausgabe hat mich ziemlich gestört.
Grafik wird wohl nicht besser, das liegt aber nicht mal an der Wii, sondern an dem genialen Grafikstil


----------



## Solon25 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Nachtrag PS3 (40GB) - Abwärtskompatibel.. in Zukunft.*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.10.2007 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Insbesondere sollte man auch bedenken, *dass die Abwärtskompatibilität nur ein "Goodie" ist*. Die Leute sollen ja PS 3 Games kaufen und nicht nur weiter die "Oldies" spielen.


Ach ja? Die wollen aber genauso wie du am PC alte W-95 Spiele auf Vista spielen willst, "alte" Spiele auf der PS-3 spielen können. Die Abwärtskompatibilität sollte man da nicht so leichtfertig wegfallen lassen wenn sie Hardwareerfolge mit der PS-3 feiern wollen... :-o Ich denke grade diese Abwärtskompatibilität hat einen Großteil des PS-2 Erfolges ausgemacht. *Düster an viele Forenbeiträge dazu erinner..*


----------



## frogi (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zahlen aus Kanada*



			
				frogi am 18.10.2007 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab jetzt noch 2 Probleme.
> 
> 1. Habe XBOX und PC miteinander verbunden und klappt auch alles aber wenn ich zum XBOX Live Marktplatz usw. gehen will kommt immer ne Fehlermeldung. Jetzt habe ich nur gelesen, dass man sich 2 fast identische IP'S manuell wählen muss, mehr weiß ich jedoch noch nicht.
> 
> ...



weiß nicht jmd zu meinem problem einen rat? danke


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2007)

*US- Zahlen*


```
H A R D W A R E:
================

HARDWARE-VERKAUFSZAHLEN SEPTEMBER 2007:


Pos System        September 2007    August 2007        Juli 2007         Juni 2007
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1   Xbox 360        527.800          276.700             170.000           198.400

2   Wii             501.000          403.600             425.000           381.800

3   Nintendo DS     495.800          383.300             405.000           561.900

4   PSP             284.500          151.200             214.000           290.100

5   PlayStation2    215.000          202.000             222.000           270.000

6   PlayStation3    119.400          130.600             159.000            98.500

7   GBA              75.000           69.500              87.000           113.000


INSTALLIERTE HARDWARE-BASIS USA (kumuliert):

Pos.  System               Einheiten
---------------------------------------------
1     PlayStation2         39.265.765
2     Game Boy Advance     36.093.054
3     Xbox                 14.500.480
4     Nintendo DS          13.133.150
5     Gamecube             11.769.728
6     PSP                   8.599.920
7     Xbox 360              6.728.832
8     Wii                   4.503.678
9     PlayStation3          1.861.104


S O F T W A R E
================

SOFTWARE-VERKAUFSZAHLEN SEPTEMBER 2007:

Pos.  System      Titel                          Publisher     Verkaufte St. Total St.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1     360         HALO 3                         MICROSOFT       3,3 Mio.
2     WII         WII PLAY W/ REMOTE             NINTENDO        282.000
3     NDS         LEGEND OF ZELDA: PHANTOM HOURG NINTENDO        224.000
4     PS2         MADDEN NFL 08                  ELECTRONIC ARTS 205.000
5     360         SKATE                          ELECTRONIC ARTS 175.000
6     360         MADDEN NFL 08                  ELECTRONIC ARTS 173.000
7     WII         METROID PRIME 3: CORRUPTION    NINTENDO        167.000
8     360         BIOSHOCK                       TAKE 2          150.000
9     NDS         BRAIN AGE 2: MORE TRAINING IN  NINTENDO        141.000
10    PS3         HEAVENLY SWORD                 SONY            139.000

??    360         STRANGLEHOLD                   MIDWAY          104.200
??    NDS         MY SIMS                        EA               92.400
??    PS3         WARHAWK                        SONY             45.000

=======================================================================================
```


_Alle Daten/Zahlen: NPD Group_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 19.10.2007 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Zahlen



Heftig. Da hat MS durch Halo 3 ja einen unglaublichen Boost bekommen. Mehr Konsolenverkäufe als Wii und 3,3 Millionen Halo 3-Exemplare in den USA verkauft. :-o
Und Sony braucht dringenst das 40GB Modell in den USA.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.10.2007 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Sony braucht dringenst das 40GB Modell in den USA.



kommt ja auch.   


edit:
ausserdem frag ich mich immer wieder, was die leute überhuapt mit ihrer wii anstellen. 
nur wii play/ sports spielen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 19.10.2007 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 19.10.2007 09:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon klar, nur müsste die Billigversion am Besten schon gestern in den USA verfügbar sein. Die Hardware kann gar nicht schnell genug in die Läden kommen und Sony braucht dringend Must-Have-Titel wie MGS oder FF.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.10.2007 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hardware kann gar nicht schnell genug in die Läden kommen und Sony braucht dringend Must-Have-Titel wie MGS oder FF.




das ist wahr.
und, um ehrlich zu sein, seh ich da auch im weihnachtsgeschäft rein gar nix.
oder fällt jemandem was ein?

wenns dumm läuft, verpufft sogar diese preissenkung wieder.


----------



## frogi (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen*

ich weiß doch, dass meine frage bescheuert war, die zur verwarnung geführt. und es tut mir auch leid. könnt ihr mir nicht bitte weiterhelfen und mich nicht übergehen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.10.2007 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 19.10.2007 09:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur ob das Verhältnis so gut ist?
3,3Mio H3 -> ca. 300k Leute mehr , die sich deswegen eine 360 gekauft haben.
Ein Systemseller ist das ja nicht gerade, da eben jene Fans schon eine 360 haben. Aber man muss noch die Zahlen für die nächsten Monate abwarten.


@Bonkic: Uncharted erscheint vor Weihnachten und ist ziemlich beliebt.


@frogi: Ich kann mir nie die Farben merken, ist das denn auch sicher der Line-In?
zudem musst du eventuell im Audiosetup deines PCs den Eingang erst aktivieren etc. (die stehen manchmal default auf Lautlos).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 19.10.2007 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> und, um ehrlich zu sein, seh ich da auch im weihnachtsgeschäft rein gar nix.
> oder fällt jemandem was ein?


Unchartet vielleicht, Ratchet und Clank oder LBP. Aber abgesehen von Unchartet wäre mich kein Must-Have momentan dabei. Aber da wird Soldius sicherlich eher sagen können, was man so kaufen sollte. ^^

Was ich mich sonst noch Frage: Was kaufen eigentlich die PS 3-Zocker in den USA? Außer HS steht wird ja nix aufgelistet und die Zahlen sind ja auch nicht so doll. :o




			
				frogi am 19.10.2007 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> könnt ihr mir nicht bitte weiterhelfen und mich nicht übergehen


Punkt 1: Kommst du mit der Box überhaupt online? Was sagt der Netzwektest unter "System"? Was meinst du mit "PC und Xbox" verbunden? Meinst du du willst mit der Box über den PC ins Netz gehen? Hast du in dem Fall die Internetverbindung freigegeben? Google mal ein wenig, was man einstellen muss, wenn man beim PC I-Net sharing macht und dabei keinen Router verwendet (Im Bezug auf IP-Einstellungen, Gateway, etc.)

Frage 2: Ist das auch die Soundkarte, die bei dir unter Windows aktiviert ist? Ist der Eingang aktiviert?


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.10.2007 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> @Bonkic: Uncharted erscheint vor Weihnachten und ist ziemlich beliebt.



na ja- beliebt vielleicht, aber ganz sicher kein systemseller. 

ich befürchte, dass dieses weihnachtsgschäft komplett an sony vorbeilaufen wird.


----------



## crackajack (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 19.10.2007 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem frag ich mich immer wieder, was die leute überhuapt mit ihrer wii anstellen.
> nur wii play/ sports spielen?


Eig. paradox das man ausgerechnet bei einer und gerade bei der jetzigen Nintendokonsole als Systemseller die Hardware selber ansehen kann.

Und das ist ein Problem mit dem Nintendo rechnen musste. Der Casual-gamer, so wie ich ihn mir vorstelle, kauft eben nicht alle paar Wochen ein neues Spiel, sondern zockt in der Woche max. ein paar Stunden, wenn überhaupt so lange, und ist damit eig. zufrieden. Der braucht doch gar nicht unentwegt Nachschub.
Und genau dafür reichen doch ein, zwei Minispiele und ev. noch ein "richtiges" Spiel aus?


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen*



			
				crackajack am 19.10.2007 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das ist ein Problem mit dem Nintendo rechnen musste.




dazu passend auch dies:



> Präsident Hirokazu Hamamura (Enterbrain) sagte am 12. Oktober während eines Seminars in Tokyo, dass 67 Prozent der Wii-Besitzer in letzter Zeit nicht mehr mit der Konsole von Nintendo spielen. Nach dem großen Hype um 'Wii Sports' gibt es derzeit keinen weiteren Titel, der das Interesse der Spieler wecken konnte. Erst das demnächst erscheinende 'Wii Fit' soll aber schon für Aufmerksamkeit gesorgt haben und diese Lücke möglicherweise spielen.



müsste man natürlich wissen, wie die quote bei den anderen konsolen ist.
so hoch wird sie aber wohl kaum liegen.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2007)

*360 Arcade*



> Wie die Financial Times berichtet, hat Microsoft jetzt endlich die neue »Arcade« betitelte Version der Xbox 360 enthüllt. Im Paket zum Kaufpreis von 279 US-Dollar sind neben der Core-Version der Spielkonsole ein kabelloser Controller und die Neuauflagen der Spielhallenklassiker Pac-Man, Uno und Luxor 2 enthalten. MicrosoftMicrosoft
> 
> Robbie Bach von Microsoft kommentiert die Ankündigung als einen Angriff auf Nintendos 249 US-Dollar teure Wii. Mit dem günstigeren Preis will Microsoft vor allem die Gelegenheitsspieler als neue Zielgruppe erschließen(...).



_GAMESTAR_

hatten wir das schon?
also die offiz. meldung?


----------



## Rabowke (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 360 Arcade*



			
				Bonkic am 19.10.2007 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> hatten wir das schon?
> also die offiz. meldung?


Nein, hatten wir nicht. Es gab ja auch viel rätselraten um die Arcadespiele, die diesem Paket beiliegen. Sind das jetzt Demoversionen? Vollversionen? Fünf Demos und fünf Vollversionen?

Mein letzter Stand der Dinge: es sind alles Demos.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 360 Arcade*



			
				Rabowke am 19.10.2007 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein letzter Stand der Dinge: es sind alles Demos.




ich würd doch mal schwer davon ausgehen, dass es sich um die vollversionen handelt. 
gamespot erwähnt übrigens noch die 2 zusätzlichen (also dann 5) arcadegames


> Boom-Boom Rocket and Feeding Frenzy.


, die dazukommen könnten.

aber mal ehrlich; einen wirklichen mehrwert stellt das doch nicht dar, egal wieviele -wenn auch nette- arcadespielchen beiglegt werden.


----------



## frogi (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen*



> Punkt 1: Kommst du mit der Box überhaupt online? Was sagt der Netzwektest unter "System"? Was meinst du mit "PC und Xbox" verbunden? Meinst du du willst mit der Box über den PC ins Netz gehen? Hast du in dem Fall die Internetverbindung freigegeben? Google mal ein wenig, was man einstellen muss, wenn man beim PC I-Net sharing macht und dabei keinen Router verwendet (Im Bezug auf IP-Einstellungen, Gateway, etc.)



ne, mit der box komme ich nicht online. ich habe jetzt pc und xbox miteinander verbunden und kann auch xbox spiele wunderbar auf meinem pc zocken, aber ich komme nicht in xbox live rein. wenn ich den xbox live verbindungstest mache kommt bei der ip adresse folgende fehlermeldung: " ihre Konsole konnte keine Nutzung mit DHCP Server aushandeln" . Und bei den anleitungen im i-net soll ich immer was machen, z.b. kästchen aktivieren, die es bei mir auf dem pc, in meinen menüs gar nicht gibt, komme damit nicht zurecht. kannst du mir nicht ne anleitung geben bzw. weiterhelfen ?



> Frage 2: Ist das auch die Soundkarte, die bei dir unter Windows aktiviert ist? Ist der Eingang aktiviert?



Ich denke schon, wo kann ich dass nachprüfen bzw. wie aktiviere ich alle Eingänge ?


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2007)

*Sony: Gute(?) Argumente für den Wegfall der Abwärtskompatibilität...*



> (...)
> *"Wenn man die 129 Dollar [für die PS2] nimmt und die 399 Dollar der PS3 dazu, dann kommt man immer noch günstiger weg als mit dem PS3-Launchpreis von 599 Dollar", *so Dille. Die Lebensdauer der PlayStation 2 soll zudem auch mit Unterstützung anderer Hersteller noch das zehnte Jahr erreichen.
> 
> Man wisse zwar, dass einigen Leuten die Abwärtskompatibilität wichtiger ist als anderen, in Wirklichkeit würden sich die Kunden laut Dille jedoch - sobald sie eine PS3 zu Hause stehen haben - viel mehr für Spiele in HD-Qualität interessieren.



_eurogamers_

wer legt den sony leuten nur immer diese weisen worte in den mund?


----------



## Rabowke (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 360 Arcade*



			
				Bonkic am 19.10.2007 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd doch mal schwer davon ausgehen, dass es sich um die vollversionen handelt.
> gamespot erwähnt übrigens noch die 2 zusätzlichen (also dann 5) arcadegames
> 
> 
> ...



_Microsoft hat offiziell immer noch nicht die Xbox 360 Arcade Konsole angekündigt, der angeblich fünf Arcade Spiele beiligen sollen. Bei den von Engadget gezeigten Auspackbildern (wir berichteten) ist komischerweise ein Foto zu sehen, das vermuten lassen könnte, dass es sich bei den beigelegten Arcade Spielen vielleicht nur um Demo-Versionen handeln könnte. 

Ja was denn nun? Druckfehler oder missverständliche Textplatzierung, fünf Vollversionen + fünf Demoversionen oder wirklich nur Demos der Spiele? Gebt doch endlich die Pressemitteilung raus, es weiss doch eh jeder dass sie kommt!

Update: Engadget hat nun seinen ursprünglichen Artikel geändert und schreibt, dass es sich bei den Spielen auf der DVD tatsächlich um Trial-Versionen (Demos) handelt._
Quelle


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 360 Arcade*



			
				Rabowke am 19.10.2007 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Update: Engadget hat nun seinen ursprünglichen Artikel geändert und schreibt, dass es sich bei den Spielen auf der DVD tatsächlich um Trial-Versionen (Demos) handelt.[/i]
> Quelle



so ein schwachsinn.
da werden die paar spielchen, die ohnehin nur eine handvoll $ kosten, nicht mal als vollversion beigelegt. 
für so knauserig hätte ich microsoft nun wirklich nicht gehalten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen*



			
				frogi am 19.10.2007 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ne, mit der box komme ich nicht online. ich habe jetzt pc und xbox miteinander verbunden und kann auch xbox spiele wunderbar auf meinem pc zocken, aber ich komme nicht in xbox live rein. wenn ich den xbox live verbindungstest mache kommt bei der ip adresse folgende fehlermeldung: " ihre Konsole konnte keine Nutzung mit DHCP Server aushandeln" . Und bei den anleitungen im i-net soll ich immer was machen, z.b. kästchen aktivieren, die es bei mir auf dem pc, in meinen menüs gar nicht gibt, komme damit nicht zurecht. kannst du mir nicht ne anleitung geben bzw. weiterhelfen ?


Da ich einen Router bei mir habe, der als DHCP-Server arbeitet und entsprechend alle IP-Adressen automatisch eingestellt werden und ich ansonsten kein I-Net Sharing mache, kann ich dir da nichts genaues saugen. Außer, dass du es mal mit festen IPs versuchst und der Box dann als Gateway die IP deines PCs gibst.
Alternativ einfach mal die Box ohne den Umweg PC an dein DSL-Modem. Du musst dann lediglich die Infos bei der Box eintragen, die du auch bei deiner Windows-DFÜ-Verbindung hast. Damit klappt es auf jeden Fall. Wie schon etliche Beiträge weiter oben gesagt, wäre ein Router durchaus eine sinnvolle Investition. Gerade auch bei mehreren Geräten.




> > Frage 2: Ist das auch die Soundkarte, die bei dir unter Windows aktiviert ist? Ist der Eingang aktiviert?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denke schon, wo kann ich dass nachprüfen bzw. wie aktiviere ich alle Eingänge ?


In den Soundoptionen von Windows.  Z.B. Rechtsklick auf das Lautsprechersymbol. Was da aktiviert sein muss ist "Line In". Line In findest du, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, bei den Aufnahmegeräten und wird ggf. Standardmäßig nicht angezeigt. Aber einfach mal in den Soundoptionen schauen, da sollte man es recht schnell den Punktfinden.


----------



## frogi (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen*



> In den Soundoptionen von Windows.  Z.B. Rechtsklick auf das Lautsprechersymbol. Was da aktiviert sein muss ist "Line In". Line In findest du, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, bei den Aufnahmegeräten und wird ggf. Standardmäßig nicht angezeigt. Aber einfach mal in den Soundoptionen schauen, da sollte man es recht schnell den Punktfinden.




Line In war schon aktiviert aber es lief trotzdem nicht. Muss ich noch Adapter kaufen oder habe ich den falschen Eingang gewählt ( siehe benannten Screen ).
ich habe die Chinchstecker ( wei / rot ) einfach in den Klinkenadapter gesteckt und diesen dann in alle möglichen Eingänge probiert, habe aber nie Ton bekommen.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2007)

*EA will die PlayWiiBox*



> Microsoft, Sony und Nintendo sollten den Konsolenkrieg aufgeben und helfen, eine gemeinsame Spieleplattform zu entwerfen. Das sagte Senior Executive Gerhard Florin von Electronic Arts.
> 
> Die untereinander inkompatiblen Konsolen würde das Leben von Entwicklern und Kunden schwerer machen. 'Wir wollen eine offene Standard-Plattform, was viel leichter ist als fünf zu haben, die nicht kompatibel zueinander sind', sagte Florin.



_gamefront_


----------



## undergrounderX (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: EA will die PlayWiiBox*



			
				Bonkic am 19.10.2007 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> > Microsoft, Sony und Nintendo sollten den Konsolenkrieg aufgeben und helfen, eine gemeinsame Spieleplattform zu entwerfen. Das sagte Senior Executive Gerhard Florin von Electronic Arts.
> >
> > Die untereinander inkompatiblen Konsolen würde das Leben von Entwicklern und Kunden schwerer machen. 'Wir wollen eine offene Standard-Plattform, was viel leichter ist als fünf zu haben, die nicht kompatibel zueinander sind', sagte Florin.
> 
> ...


Kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Man hat erstens die Wahl und kann die Konsole suchen die am besten zu einem passt und im Enddefekt ist der Kunde der Nutznieser von Preiskämpfen. Wenn eine Konsole keine Konkurrenz hätte,würde der Preis viel viel später fallen.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: EA will die PlayWiiBox*



			
				undergrounderX am 19.10.2007 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Man hat erstens die Wahl und kann die Konsole suchen die am besten zu einem passt und im Enddefekt ist der Kunde der Nutznieser von Preiskämpfen. Wenn eine Konsole keine Konkurrenz hätte,würde der Preis viel viel später fallen.




aus sicht der entwickler ist diese (wohl nicht ernstgemeinte) "forderung" natürlich nachvollziehbar.

vielleicht baut ea irgendwann sein eigene konsole.
und so ganz unwahrscheinlch fänd ich das gar nicht mal.
alleine durch die (dann exklusiven) ea- sports spiele würde sich das ding zumidest in den usa verkaufen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Oktober 2007)

*Gran Turismo 5 Prologue*

Ich hoffe ihr habt alle schon eure Japan-Accounts bereit gestellt, es ist gerade wie angekündigt im Japan-Store die Demo zu Gran Turismo 5 Prologue erschienen! (736MB)

Sie ist dort nur bis zum 11.11. vorhanden. Wer also zum GT5 testen, bzw. um die Wartezeit auf selbiges zu überbrücken, nicht extra GT5p kaufen möchte, sollte die Gelegenheit nutzen!
(und keine Ankündigung ob und wann es einen Termin für die westlichen Stores gibt).




> Content:
> 
> * Demo will include 7 playable cars as follows:
> o Lexus IS-F
> ...



Edit: Goil ^^
Und alle GT-Logitech Lenkräder werden unterstützt!
Force Feedback-Lenkrad + die neue Innenansicht sind einfach klasse 

Speichert auch schön alle Einstellungen.

Lexus IS-F und Mazda Atenza sind noch gesperrt (eventuell mit ner guten Zeit freispielen?) und der Subaru Impreza ist noch ganz verhüllt.
Der Nissan GT-R ist sogar noch in seinem Erlkönig Outfit spielbar (wird wohl nach der Messe alles freigeschaltet?) und hat auch keine Cockpitansicht.

Beim GT TV Modus kommt bei mir allerdings (noch?) nichts.

Die Demo ist nur auf japanisch, hindert aber nicht wirklich. Nur wenn man die Steuerung umstellt, muss man ein wenig knobeln.


Grafisch macht es einiges her, läuft butterweich (60fps) bei 1080p mit den 15 anderen Fahrzeugen. Man bemerkt an den Kanten (z.B. Scheibenwischer in der Ego) bzw. den Schatten manchmal(?) etwas Kantenflimmern/Aliasing, stört aber nicht wirklich.
Eventuell ist es auf 720p stärker sichtbar, bei 1080p wirkt sich weniger AA durch die nativ höhere Auflösung nicht so aus (nach meinem technischen Verständnis?).
Jedenfalls noch weniger als bei GT HD in 1080p.
Negativ fällt einem eigentlich nur die etwas fade Strecke auf (ist natürlich nun mal ein Real-Rennspiel, aber zumindest die Zuschauerränge und Himmel könnten lebendiger aussehen). Mir fehlen auch solche netten zerstörbaren Streckenbegrenzungen wie in DiRT.
Wenn man ganz genau darauf achtet ploppen zudem entfernte Streckendetails in dem Seiten- und/oder dem Rückspiegel weg.

Ansonsten ist es wie gesagt grafisch einfach wow. Quasi im Moment der König aller Ren-Sims plattformübergreifend.

Spielerisch ist es gewohnte GT-Kost (=gut). Ein sichtbares Schadensmodell gibt es wie bekannt noch nicht, die KI wurde aber verbessert und manchmal sieht man sogar Rangeleien zwischen ihnen.
Da es in der Demo aber auch nicht ein physisches Schadensmodell gibt (also Beeinträchtigung des Fahrverhaltens durch Kollisionen), kann man immer noch Gegner ungestraft als Bremse vor und in Kurven verwenden.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Gran Turismo 5 Prologue*

Japan-Hardwarezahlen:

```
8.10.-14.10 Vorwoche  2007
Nintendo DS 	78.746 	87.445 	5.653.840
PSP 		59.584 	86.895 	2.007.799
Wii 		20.575 	20.704 	2.735.733
PlayStation3 	12.365 	10.822 	735.295
PlayStation2 	10.181 	10.446 	617.542
Xbox 360 	 6.161 	 1.547  158.497
```

Die hohen 360 Zahlen erklären sich durch das Erscheinen der Elite in Japan, die war teils nämlich sogar ausverkauft (natürlich aber geringe Stückzahlen).

PSP Slim+FF Hype klingt ab

Wii immer noch auf niedrigem Niveau (im Vergleich zur Zeit vor 2 Monaten)

PS3 hat sogar noch mal 2k zugelegt - mich überrascht eigentlich, dass sie sich überhaupt verkauft hatte?! Es wurde ja nun schon länger die Preisenkung für die bisherigen Modelle angekündigt, welche aber erst ab dem 17.10 gilt. Das noch günstigere 40gb Modell (inkl weiß) erscheint dort sogar erst am 11.11. (wie auch der DualShock3, einzeln).

Ich schätze mal bei den nächsten Zahlen wird die PS3 vielleicht knapp über der Wii stehen. Im November werden beide wohl stark zulegen (1.11. kommt Mario Galaxy).

In den Softwarecharts find ich natürlich den einsamen Nextgen-Einstieg von Lair amüsant, wenn auch scheinbar in dieser Woche ziemlich wenig Spiele verkauft wurden in Japan.


Bei den Filmformaten scheinen sich die Japaner übrigens schon entschieden zu haben:
http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/6848/noladus9.jpg


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Gran Turismo 5 Prologue*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.10.2007 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Grafisch macht es einiges her, läuft butterweich (60fps)[...]


Ich hab pro Rennen locker ein paar Slowdowns :o Nix Weltbewegendes, sollten sie aber schon noch in den Griff kriegen. Ansonsten machts Lust auf mehr.

Btw. weißt du zufällig, ob man da den Schwierigkeitsgrad hochstellen kann? Alles auf Japanisch da


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Gran Turismo 5 Prologue*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 20.10.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 19.10.2007 22:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echt? War ich von der Grafik so sehr geblendet? ^^ Denn mir ist wirklich nichts derartiges aufgefallen. 

Für ein realistischeres Fahrverhalten bzw. höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad kannst du vor dem Rennstart erstmal andere Reifen wählen (unterste Option, Standard ist ja vorne und hinten R(acing)3 drin, mit S(port)2 drauf hat man schon ordentlich zu tun  ).
Vor allem kannst du aber die 2. Option von oben auf die andere der beiden Auswahlmöglichkeiten umstellen (das ist dann der Profi-Fahrmodus).


Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Der Fahrer schaltet in der Ego nicht, ich meine es aber in Videos gesehen zu haben. Sind das jetzt zufällig alles Autos mit Klippschaltern hinten am Lenkrad? ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Oktober 2007)

*Neues Xbox-Bundle*



> Xbox 360 zu Weihnachten als Family-Bundle erhältlich
> 
> Ab 2. November gibt es die Xbox 360 zusammen mit Viva Pinat und Forza Motorsport 2 für 349,- Euro
> 
> ...


consolewars


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Oktober 2007)

*Mass Effect - Gold*



> Mass Effect Goes Gold, Limited Collector's Edition and Exclusive Pre-Order Bonus Disc Unveiled
> Fans of this year's hottest RPG - available exclusively on Xbox 360 - can get their hands on unique and collectible content by pre-ordering Mass Effect at participating U.S. retailers
> 
> Edmonton, Alberta, Canada (October 22, 2007) - Microsoft Game Studios and BioWare Corp. announced today that the highly anticipated action role-playing game (RPG) Mass Effect has gone gold, and will be offered in a limited collector's edition. Additionally, an exclusive bonus disc will be offered to consumers who pre-order the game. The bonus disc is available at participating U.S. retailers while supplies last.
> ...


http://www.bioware.com/bioware_info/press_releases/2007_10_22_mass_effect_goes_gold/

*freu*


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mass Effect - Gold*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.10.2007 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> *freu*




wirds da `ne demo geben?
falls ja. erwarte ich sofortige berichterstattung hier im thread (erst recht natürlich bei der vollversion)!


----------



## McDrake (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mass Effect - Gold*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.10.2007 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> *freu*


Ich fiebere dem Teil mehr entgegen als dem nächsten GTA.
Kann das Spiel wirklich so gut sein, wie ich es mir erhoffe?


----------



## McDrake (23. Oktober 2007)

*Eternal Sonata- Ich Finds gut*

Hab mir mal das 360er-Game Eternal Sonata ausgeliehen und fninds auf Anheib ziemlich gut.
Um was es geht, kann sich ja jeder selber informieren. In diesem Thread halten sich meist nur selbständige Leute auf, wie ich bemerkt habe 

Die Grafik ist einfach zauberhaft und die Story sehr "anders".
Das musste sogar meine Frau eingestehen, als sie das Mädchen mit dem Namen Polka gesehen hat.
NAch der Lesen des Manuals, fand sie das ganze sehr "abgefahren".
Halt mal was anderes als Elfen und Orks. Und bei den Zwischensequenzen lernt man noch was über Chopin. Diese "Lehrstunden" sind mit echten Bildern untermalt und damit in nem grossen Kontrast zum Rest des Spieles.

Ich will hier nicht zu viel verraten, da ich das Game euch nur aus purer Neugierde in den Slot gelegt habe und sehr happy damit bin.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eternal Sonata- Ich Finds gut*



			
				McDrake am 23.10.2007 03:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will hier nicht zu viel verraten, da ich das Game euch nur aus purer Neugierde in den Slot gelegt habe und sehr happy damit bin.


Wie siehts mit der Sprache aus? Ist das Spiel Multilanguage? D.h. deutsche und englische Sprachausgabe?

Ich spiele solche Spiele gern in Englisch, meine Freundin hingegen, wenn sie denn mal spielt, spielt gerne in Deutsch.


----------



## Iceman (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mass Effect - Gold*



			
				Bonkic am 22.10.2007 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> wirds da `ne demo geben?
> falls ja. erwarte ich sofortige berichterstattung hier im thread (erst recht natürlich bei der vollversion)!



Glaube nicht, zumindestens ist bisher nichts angekündigt. Wobei ich das Spiel auch ohne Demo kaufen werde 
Allerdings muss ich noch nen Weg finden an die EV heran zu kommen, die deutsche Version wird nicht multilingual sein und die deutsche Synchro will ich mir nicht antun.



			
				McDrake am 23.10.2007 03:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir mal das 360er-Game Eternal Sonata ausgeliehen und fninds auf Anheib ziemlich gut.



Die Demo des Spieles fand ich sehr interessant, die Vollversion soll nen paar Längen haben laut Tests die ich gelesen hab. Da ich grad PGR4 gekauft hab und der nächste Monat aucht teuer wird (Mass Effect und Guitar Hero 3) hab ichs erstmal zurückgestellt.


----------



## Iceman (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*

Die Guitar Hero 3 Demo ist nu von Xbox Live downloadbar.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Oktober 2007)

*Vermischte News*

Auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz gibt es jetzt auch für Europa eine Eternal Sonata Demo.




> *Keine Xbox mit HD-DVD Laufwerk*
> Nachdem das Gerücht aufkam, Toshiba und Microsoft würden eine neue Xbox 360 mit integriertem HD-DVD-Laufwerk und erweiterten Media Center Funktionen entwickeln war das "Geschrei" mal wieder groß.
> 
> Nun meldet sich Toshiba zu Wort und verneint die Gerüchte ausdrücklich. Lediglich eine weitgehend unbekannte australische Webseite berichtete ursprünglich darüber und deren Meldung bezog sich auf einen weiter unbenannten "Toshiba-Vorsitzenden".
> ...


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/18437/keine_neue_xbox_360_in_entwicklung/





> *Supreme Commander und Space Siege für Konsolen*
> Das Studio Gas Powered Games gibt bekannt, dass man an einer Konsolenumsetzung des PC RTS Spiels Supreme Commander arbeitet. Mit großer Sicherheit wird es eine Xbox 360 Version geben, dies hat Designer Chris Taylor nun verraten. Die Xbox 360 Architektur wäre die beste Plattform um PC Spiele zu portieren, so dieser weiter.
> 
> Auch das PC RPG Space Siege soll auf Konsolen umgesetzt werden. Wahrscheinlich wird nächstes Jahr sogar zuerst eine Xbox 360 Version erscheinen. Grund hierfür soll die höhere Hardwarebasis und die leichtere Portierbarkeit gegenüber der Playstation 3 sein.
> ...


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=8824




> *MS bringt neue Version der Xbox 360 für Familien*
> Ab Freitag, 26. Oktober, ist die Xbox 360 in Deutschland in einer neuen Version erhältlich: Rechtzeitig zur Weihnachtszeit bietet Microsoft mit der Xbox 360 Arcade eine speziell für Familien ausgelegte Konsole an. Die Xbox 360 Arcade kommt mit einem Wireless Controller, einer 256MB Speicherkarte für Spielstände und Downloads sowie einem HDMI-Anschluss für bestmögliche Bild- und Tonqualität.
> 
> Für die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung von 279,- Euro liegen der Xbox 360 Arcade Vollversionen der fünf Bestseller-Spiele des Xbox Live Marktplatzes bei: Mit Pac-Man Championship Edition, Uno, Luxor 2, Boom Boom Rocket und Feeding Frenzy erhalten Käufer fünf hervorragende, familienfreundliche Spiele, die einen schnellen Einstieg in die HD-Entertainment-Welt von Xbox 360 garantieren. Natürlich verfügt auch die Xbox 360 Arcade über die bewährten Jugendschutzeinstellungen, die es Eltern ermöglichen festzulegen, welche Inhalte mit der Konsole gespielt und angesehen werden können und welche nicht.


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=8821





> *Army of Two auf 2008 verschoben*
> 
> Electronic Arts gibt bekannt, dass man das Spiel Army of Two auf Anfang 2008 verschoben hat. Eigentlich sollte der Titel Mitte November erscheinen. Laut Electronic Arts benötigt das Spiel noch ein wenig Feinschliff um die Qualität des Titels zu gewährleisten.


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=8822


----------



## McDrake (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Eternal Sonata- Ich Finds gut*



			
				Rabowke am 23.10.2007 07:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts mit der Sprache aus? Ist das Spiel Multilanguage? D.h. deutsche und englische Sprachausgabe?
> 
> Ich spiele solche Spiele gern in Englisch, meine Freundin hingegen, wenn sie denn mal spielt, spielt gerne in Deutsch.


Das Spiel ist Multilingual.
Die Gesprochenen Passagen sind in englisch belassen aber mit Untertiteln.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2007)

*Wer bekommt was?*

ganz interessant, weil die frage ja immer mal wieder aufkommt: 



> Das amerikanische 'Official Xbox 360 Magazine' hat aufgeschlüsselt, wie die Einnahmen bei einem USD 60 Spiel verteilt werden.
> 
> - Händler/Geschäft: USD 12
> - Microsoft-Lizenzgebühren und Herstellung: USD 12
> ...



(natürlich gibts keine gewähr für die richtigkeit der angaben- für mich klingts aber relativ realistisch)


----------



## McDrake (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mass Effect - Gold*



			
				Iceman am 23.10.2007 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Demo des Spieles fand ich sehr interessant, die Vollversion soll nen paar Längen haben laut Tests die ich gelesen hab. Da ich grad PGR4 gekauft hab und der nächste Monat aucht teuer wird (Mass Effect und Guitar Hero 3) hab ichs erstmal zurückgestellt.



Längen sind mir bis jetzt keine aufgefallen.
Aber ich bin auch einer, der duzende male die selben Gegner platt machen kann und sich einfach an den gewonnenen Erfahrungspunkten/Levelaufstiegen erfreut... ich weiss, ich bin ein bissl einfach


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer bekommt was?*



			
				Bonkic am 23.10.2007 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz interessant, weil die frage ja immer mal wieder aufkommt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessante Zahlen, die sich durchaus in etwa mit dem decken, was ma hier und da auch schon einmal gehört hat (etwa auf dem PC, da nur ohne Lizenzkosten).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Oktober 2007)

*Need for Speed*

Zu Need for Speed: Pro Street gibt es auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz eine Demo (650 MB).


----------



## Iceman (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Need for Speed*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.10.2007 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Need for Speed: Pro Street gibt es auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz eine Demo (650 MB).



Und die ist ziemlich armselig. Mäßige Grafik, die Speedrennen von PGR geklaut, die Ideallinie von Forza geklaut, nen schwammiges Fahrgefühl und Proletenkarren dazugemixt und schon hat man NFSro Street.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Need for Speed*



			
				Iceman am 23.10.2007 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 23.10.2007 14:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so schauts aus.
wer dramatische veränderungen zu den letzten teilen erwartet hat, der muss endlich aufwachen. kommt einem vor als ob man immer den gleichen quark nur in einem anderen teller serviert bekommt. so wirds auch sein.
 ich konnte der nfs reihe noch nie viel abgewinnen. bis auf die ersten teile die es mal für die playstation 1 gab. underground war auch mal was neues, aber danach war es langweilig.
gegen forza stinkt meiner meinung nach sowieso alles ab. sogar gran turismo.


----------



## Blue_Ace (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Need for Speed*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 23.10.2007 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 23.10.2007 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geb euch recht, mit Ausnahme der Grafik die ist wirklich sehr gut, nix neues und das Fahrverhalten ist nicht gerade gut gelungen. Glaub nicht das man damit etwas gutes für die NFS-Serie getan hat. Nix neues und das Checkpointrennen ist frustig und langweilig.


----------



## Blue_Ace (23. Oktober 2007)

*Spielepreis: Wie setzt sich der zusammen?*

Hab auf Gbase.ch eine Zusammensetzung der Konsolenpreise gefunden. Vielleicht interessierts euch:


_So sieht die Aufteilung bei einem 60 Dollar-Xbox 360-Spiel aus:
USD 12 für den Händler/das Geschäft
USD 12 für Microsoft-Lizenzgebühren und Herstellung
USD 7 für das Marketing
USD 20 Entwicklungskosten
USD 9 für den Publisher_


http://www.gbase.ch/XBOX/news/Spielepreis:_Wie_setzt_sich_der_zusammen?/3150/34680.html


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Spielepreis: Wie setzt sich der zusammen?*



			
				Blue_Ace am 23.10.2007 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auf Gbase.ch eine Zusammensetzung der Konsolenpreise gefunden. Vielleicht interessierts euch:
> 
> 
> _So sieht die Aufteilung bei einem 60 Dollar-Xbox 360-Spiel aus:
> ...




hatten wir schon - siehe seite vorher...


----------



## crackajack (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Need for Speed*



			
				Blue_Ace am 23.10.2007 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Nix neues und das Checkpointrennen ist frustig und langweilig.


frustig?? weil zu schwer oder weil es zu langweilig ist? *g*
Ich habe gestern beim Kumpel eine Runde den Rundkurs auf dem mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad angefaangen. Die Fahrhilfen (?) greifen dermaßen derb ein das ich ohne Bremsen Vollgas durchfahren kann. Sofort zur King-stufe gewechselt. Hier muss man wenigstens selber bremsen, aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist ja wohl ein Witz. Am Start überholt man schon mal alle und dann fährt man ungefähr 4-6sec vor dem Feld auch wenn man gar nicht die idealste Linie fährt und die besten Bremspunkte verpasst.
Die Speedstrecke ist dann genauso lahm, weil man nur Vollgas rüberrumpelt und nur drauf achten muss dass man bei den Hügeln nicht zu arg abhebt.....  
Ok, ich bin auch viel eher Rennspielfreak wie mein Kumpel, aber der hat gleich danach dasselbe "vollbracht".
Naja, wenn man den Schwierigkeitsgrad für die Vollversion wieder einrenkt, dann wird es wohl ganz nett und ist imho grafisch deutlich beeindruckender (auf einem Standardfernseher!) wie die eher interessante PGR4-demo. Aber irgendwie reizen mich Arcaderacer wohl nicht mehr richtig und ich warte eigentlich nur mehr weiter auf die nächste richtige Rallysimulationen.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2007)

*SMG: 1. Wertung*



> *Famitsu - Super Mario Galaxy (Wii, Nintendo): 10 / 9 / 9 / 10 - (38/40)*



fast schon eine kleine enttäuschung. *g*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Oktober 2007)

*vermischte News*

Hier gibt es einen Artikel zu den US Septemberzahlen, wobei ein wenig mit den Zahlen gespielt wird. Dazu gibt es interessante Vergleiche zu anderen Monaten, Verkaufszahlen und einige Prognosen.

Und  Uncharted: Drake's Fortune ist Gold. Dürfte also pünktlich erscheinen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Oktober 2007)

*GT5p*

Startet mal die GTp Demo, der Nissan GT-R (wurde ja zwischenzeitlich ganz verdeckt) und der Subaru Impreza WRX STI wurden zeitgleich mit ihrer Real-Life Vorstellung auf der Tokio Motor Show enthüllt, sie sind zusammen mit den anderen beiden (Mazda Atenza und Lexus IS-F) zuvor gesperrten Autos nun spielbar - auch mit Cockpitperspektive.
Das Anzeigendisplay des GT-R wurde übrigens von den Gran Turismo Machern entworfen und ist im echten Auto integriert:
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=22127
(solche Sachen sind eben der Grund, warum GT GT ist und nicht irgendein Rennspiel)

Außerdem gibt es ein neues (HD)-Video im GT TV-Bereich.

Meinen Eindruck  zur Demo-Strecke muss ich auch noch ein wenig überdenken, es ist nun mal die original Rennstrecke, hier nette Vergleichsbilder. Außerdem hab ich mal angehalten (  ) und die ganzen Zuschauer sind modelliert+animiert. ^^

Edit:
Wenn bei GT TV übrigens die Spielversion für die angebotenen Inhalte entscheidend ist, werde ich GT5 lieber als UK Version kaufen:
Top Gear Folgen in GT TV sind nun offiziell bestätigt worden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Oktober 2007)

*Gold-Meldung*

Assassins Creed ist Gold
http://www.eurogamer.de/article.php?article_id=86175


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2007)

*The Eye Of Judgement*

Ich hab mir das Ding mal zugelet.
Das ist irgendwie so "nerdig", dass ich nicht widerstehen konnte 
Habe mich durch ein ca ein Stunden langes Tutorial durchgesehen. Das ,bzw die Videos sind sehr ausführlich und lassen eigentlich keine Fragen offen. Sofern man sich alles merken kann. Hab mein ersten Match gegen den Comp prompt verloren... auf Anfänger-Level.
gnihihihihi

Diese ganzen Karten und Regeln... das ist mir noch ein wenig zu hoch. 
Da muss man sich mal richtig reinknien. Ich sollte dazu noch schreiben, dass ich noch nie Kartenspiele in jene Richtung gespielt habe.
Aber irgendwie könnte das wirklich lustig werden.

Die Kartenerkennung ist wahrscheinlich recht gut, wenn man das nicht schnellschnell auf dem Fussboden in nem dunklen Bereich form TV macht (wie ich).

Ich glaub, wer auf diese Art von Spielen steht, der wird happy damit. Hat sich auch relativ gut verkauft.
Werd mich morgen und nächste Woche noch ein wenig mehr damit beschäftigen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Oktober 2007)

*Quartalsergebnisse von Nintendo, Sony und Microsoft*

*Nintendo*


> Der japanische Spielekonsolenhersteller Nintendo hat im vergangenen Halbjahr seinen Umsatz mehr als verdoppelt. Die Steigerung um 132,5 Prozent gegenüber den sechs Monaten bis Ende September des Vorjahres auf nunmehr 694 Milliarden Yen (rund 4 Milliarden Euro) verdankt das Unternehmen unter anderem sehr guten Verkaufszahlen bei seinen Konsolen Wii und DS. So hat Nintendo in den vergangenen sechs Monaten nach eigenen Angaben 7,33 Millionen Wiis und 13,3 Millionen Nintendo DS verkauft.
> 
> Den Nettogewinn steigerten die Japaner um 143,7 Prozent auf 132,4 Milliarden Yen. Der operative Gewinn stieg um 181 Prozent auf 188 Milliarden Yen. Für das gesamte Geschäftsjahr, das mit dem März 2008 endet, erhöht Nintendo seine Prognose. Das Unternehmen erwartet nun 1,5 Billionen Yen Umsatz und einen operativen Gewinn von 420 Milliarden Yen.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/97955


*Sony*


> Der japanische Elektronikkonzern Sony hat im vergangenen zweiten Quartal seines Geschäftsjahres den Umsatz gegenüber dem Vergleichsquartal des Vorjahres um 12,3 Prozent auf 2,083 Billionen Yen (12,8 Milliarden Euro) gesteigert. Der Nettogewinn stieg von 1,7 Milliarden auf 73,7 Milliarden Yen. Nach diesem Quartalsergebnis hebt das Unternehmen seine Gewinnerwartung für das gesamte Geschäftsjahr von 320 Milliarden auf 330 Milliarden Yen an. Der Umsatz werde knapp 9 Billionen Yen betragen, 2 Prozent mehr als noch im Juli veranschlagt.
> 
> In der Sparte Electronics hätten gute Verkäufe von LCD-Fernsehern vom Typ Brava, von Vaio-PCs und Cybershot-Kameras zu einem Umsatzanstieg von 20,7 Prozent auf 1,6 Billionen Yen beigetragen, teilt Sony mit (PDF-Datei). Die Games-Sparte steigerte ihren Umsatz um 43 Prozent auf 243 Milliarden Yen. Die Umsatzsteigerung verdankt Sony 2,58 Millionen ausgelieferten portablen Playstations, das waren gute eine halbe Million mehr als im Vergleichsquartal des Vorjahres. Die Playstation 3 taucht mit 1,31 Millionen ausgelieferten Exemplaren in der Bilanz auf. Hier gibt es keine Vorjahresvergleichszahl. Fast unverändert blieb das Niveau bei der Playstation 2, von der Sony 3,28 Millionen auslieferte.
> 
> ...


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/97946


*Microsoft*


> Microsoft startete mit einem Umsatz von 13,76 Milliarden US-Dollar ins neue Jahr, eine Steigerung von 27 Prozent im Vergleich mit dem ersten Quartal des Vorjahres (10,81 Milliarden US-Dollar). Der Gewinn stieg um 23 Prozent von 3,48 Milliarden US-Dollar[...]
> Wesentliche Umsatztreiber waren nach Angaben des Unternehmens die "robuste" Nachfrage nach dem Betriebssystem Windows Vista, der Office-Software und dem erst kurz vor Quartalsende veröffentlichten Videospiel "Halo 3". Im ersten Quartal setzte Microsoft mit Windows insgesamt 4,14 Milliarden US-Dollar um, verglichen mit 3,32 Milliarden im Vergleichszeitraum des Vorjahres ein Wachstum von 25 Prozent.[...]
> Office-Software sorgte in der Business-Sparte für ein Umsatzwachstum von 3,42 auf 4,11 Milliarden US-Dollar[...]
> Das Sorgenkind Entertainment und Devices, in dem unter anderem die Xbox 360 sowie die Spielesparte angesiedelt sind, konnte auch dank "Halo 3" den Umsatz von 1,03 auf 1,93 Milliarden US-Dollar fast verdoppeln und schrieb mit einem operativen Ergebnis von 165 Millionen US-Dollar wieder schwarze Zahlen, die den Analysten Hoffnungen für das Weihnachtsgeschäft machen. Im abgelaufenen Quartal gingen 1,8 Millionen Xbox-Konsolen über die Ladentheke.[...]
> ...


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/98004


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. Oktober 2007)

*Spore kommt für Wii*

Will Wright, der Mann hinter den Sims und dem aktuellen Projekt "Spore", gab nun bekannt, dass der ambitionierte Aufbautitel auch für die Wii kommen wird - für ihn die einzige und echte NG-Konsole.



> "Somebody asked me what I thought next generation meant and what about the PlayStation 3 was next generation. The only next gen system I've seen is the Wii ? the PS3 and the Xbox 360 feel like better versions of the last, but pretty much the same game with incremental improvement. Bu tht eWii feels like a major jump ? not that the graphics are more powerful, but that it hits a completely different demographic. In some sense I see the Wii as the most significant thing that's happened, at least on the console side, in quite a while."


Quelle: Consolewars

Meine Meinung: Wenigstens ein Thrid-Party-Spiel für Wii, das Potential hat. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Oktober 2007)

*UTIII*

Trailer zur Solokampagne von UTIII:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/27165.html?type=flv

Scheint ja gar nicht mal so Alibi-mäßig zu werden, wie noch in UT2003/2004.
Zumindest sieht es hübsch aus ^^
Natürlich gibt es den nur, weil es Multiplattform ist und auf der Konsole so etwas erwartet wird.
(auch süß, wie sie immer Gears noch erwähnen, da befürchtet man wohl, das UT nicht so eine bekannt Marke auf der Konsole ist  )


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: UTIII*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.10.2007 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> (auch süß, wie sie immer Gears noch erwähnen, da befürchtet man wohl, das UT nicht so eine bekannt Marke auf der Konsole ist  )


Ist doch heutzutage überall so, dass mit anderen / bekannten Marken oder Namen geworben wird. Egal ob nun Film, Spiel oder sonstwas. Teilweise muss da ja sogar der Titel herhalten, um einige Käufer zu gewinnen.
Warum soll es Epic nicht auch machen und Gears solle vielen Leute etwas sagen, die eventuell von UT noch gar nichts / wenig gehört haben.


Zum Trailer: Wie schon in der News geschrieben, sehr nette und erinnert an Unreal Championship 2 auf der Box.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Eye Of Judgement*



			
				McDrake am 25.10.2007 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub, wer auf diese Art von Spielen steht, der wird happy damit. Hat sich auch relativ gut verkauft.
> Werd mich morgen und nächste Woche noch ein wenig mehr damit beschäftigen



Ich glaube die Sammler werden das (online)-Spiel bald sein lassen, da man sich die Karten einfach kopieren oder gar selbst malen kann:
http://kotaku.com/gaming/oops/eye-of-judgment-cards-copyable-314899.php
http://kotaku.com/gaming/rumor/eye-of-judgment-card-creating-easier-than-expected-315714.php

Wenn das nicht noch irgendwie verhindert wird (kann man über die Webcam die tatsächlichen Karten des anderen Spielers sehen? Ein PSN-Bann könnte ja dann folgen. So müsste man sich schon viel Mühe geben um echt aussehende Karten zu produzieren), sehe ich da nämlich keinen Spielspaß aufkommen, wenn jeder jede Karte hat und das noch gratis.

Es wurde zwar behauptet, man könnte die Karten nicht einfach kopieren, aber ich fand es jetzt nicht wirklich überraschend, da die Kamera schließlich nur den Grafikcode auf der Karte erkennt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Eye Of Judgement*

Wie kann das eigentlich sein? Werden die Spiele mit unterschiedlichen Kartensets ausgeliefert oder was? Die Konsole müsste doch eigentlich wissen, welche Karten schon verwendet wurden und welche der Spieler noch in der Hand hat.

Edit: Ach jetzt verstehe ich. Man kann sich Karten nachkaufen und damit das eigene Deck erweitern.

Wäre nämlich wirklich schade, da der Titel durchaus sehr vielversprechend aussieht.


----------



## Iceman (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Eye Of Judgement*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.10.2007 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube die Sammler werden das (online)-Spiel bald sein lassen, da man sich die Karten einfach kopieren oder gar selbst malen kann:
> http://kotaku.com/gaming/oops/eye-of-judgment-cards-copyable-314899.php
> http://kotaku.com/gaming/rumor/eye-of-judgment-card-creating-easier-than-expected-315714.php
> 
> ...



Na ja, das wirklich spannende an einem solchen Spiel ist ja Decks zu basteln und diese gegen die Decks anderer Spieler antreten zu lassen. Vor dem Hintergrund ist es imo völliger Schwachsinn bei Online TCGs noch Booster zu verkaufen. Das machten vorher schon diverse andere Spiele (Magic The Gathering Online ganz vorne mit dabei) und dort sind die Karten sogar rein digital.

Ein solches Spiel wäre für mich wirklich nur dann interessant, wenn man grundsätzlich Zugriff auf alle Karten hat, wobei ich sozusagen durch Magic ein gebranntes Kind bin, will garnicht wissen wieviel Geld ich da in Karten gesteckt hab  

Das mit den echt aussehenden Karten halte ich auch nicht für ein Problem, falls die Webcam wirklich Bilder überträgt. Mit nem halbwegs brauchbaren Drucker und ordentlichem Papier sollte man bei der mittelmässigen Qualität der Cam keinen Unterschied erkennen können.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Eye Of Judgement*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.10.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Ach jetzt verstehe ich. Man kann sich Karten nachkaufen und damit das eigene Deck erweitern.



Exakt, das ist wohl auch die Geschäftsidee dahinter. Nur wird daraus ja nichts, wenn die Sammler das Spiel meiden und die normalen Spieler sich die Karten lieber kopieren.


Bei kotaku gab es übrigens ein Live-Match gegen einen Sony-Angestellten ^^
Anschauen kann man es sich noch hier
Als Datum den 12.10.07 wählen. Es wird wohl so um 11pm losgehen, da hatte er aber noch Probleme sich anzumelden, kann man überspringen (es folgt ein Telefonat mit Sony usw.  ): einfach weiter klicken bis man bei 12:30/45pm angelangt ist.

Ich hätte aber lieber das Match gegen die Zeichner von Penny Arcade gesehen ^^





			
				Iceman am 27.10.2007 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, das wirklich spannende an einem solchen Spiel ist ja Decks zu basteln und diese gegen die Decks anderer Spieler antreten zu lassen. Vor dem Hintergrund ist es imo völliger Schwachsinn bei Online TCGs noch Booster zu verkaufen. Das machten vorher schon diverse andere Spiele (Magic The Gathering Online ganz vorne mit dabei) und dort sind die Karten sogar rein digital.



Mh, ich hab das Spiel zwar nicht, aber ich glaube man kann sich verschiedene Decks erstellen und dann abspeichern? (das Spiel mischt und zieht dann virtuell um cheaten zu verhindern)


----------



## Iceman (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Eye Of Judgement*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.10.2007 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Mh, ich hab das Spiel zwar nicht, aber ich glaube man kann sich verschiedene Decks erstellen und dann abspeichern? (das Spiel mischt und zieht dann virtuell um cheaten zu verhindern)



Jo, soweit ich weiß läuft das so. Aber wenn das Spielsystem hinter den Karten komplex und gut designt ist (wovon ich bei WotC mal ausgehe, immerhin haben die ne Unmenge an Erfahrung in dem Bereich), dann kann man die unterschiedlichsten Decks bauen und jedes Deck hat Schwachpunkte wo ein Gegner ansetzen kann, egal welche Karten man alles reinbastelt.

Vor dem Hintergrund finde ich das System welches hier versucht wurde umzusetzen schon nen bisschen fragwürdig. Immerhin zahlt man erstmal 90-100€ für das Spiel (ok, ist ne Kamera dabei, aber die rechtfertigt den hohen Preis nicht wirklich ) und soll dann zusätzlich später noch so viel Geld wie möglich in zusätzliche Karten stecken obwohl man das Spiel bereits gekauft hat.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Eye Of Judgement*



			
				Iceman am 27.10.2007 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> (ok, ist ne Kamera dabei, aber die rechtfertigt den hohen Preis nicht wirklich )


mh, naja, die Kamera kostet einzeln 40€ (und bitte jetzt nicht darüber anfangen, ob sie 40€ wert ist, imo ist sie das  )



The State Of Nintendo In 2007
Interview mit Public Relations Manager Eric Walter von Nintendo:
http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=15986

wichtige Aussagen:



> _Another WiiWare question -- considering the Wii has a rather small flash drive, how many titles will it be able to hold? For example, even though Crystal Chronicles on WiiWare is not going to be large, it might be difficult to have even ten games of that volume._
> 
> A lot of the games for WiiWare that have been submitted so far are smaller in size, so they're not gonna take up a ton of your drive. But the way that we look at it is, we really don't want people storing every single game they buy on their drive. When you buy a game, it's yours forever, so you can delete it, and go back and get it at any time you want. In a way, we liken it to putting music on your iPod; you listen to it for a while, and then you get tired of it, and you pull it off, and you put some new stuff on.
> 
> ...




Einstellungen wie oben sind wohl der Grund, warum ich seit dem SNES keine Nintendokonsolen mehr habe und vielleicht nie haben werde...


----------



## Iceman (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Eye Of Judgement*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.10.2007 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 27.10.2007 12:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lässt immer noch 50-60€ für das Spiel über, was ja normaler Preis ist für nen Spiel. Ich halts eben für fragwürdig dann noch Karten verkaufen zu wollen wie bei einem normalen TCG.

BTW, Ein Harmonix (Rock Band) Entwickler über die technischen Unzulänglichkeiten der PS3 und wie diese den Entwicklungsprozess gegenüber der 360 erschweren


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Eye Of Judgement*



			
				Iceman am 27.10.2007 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Lässt immer noch 50-60€ für das Spiel über, was ja normaler Preis ist für nen Spiel. Ich halts eben für fragwürdig dann noch Karten verkaufen zu wollen wie bei einem normalen TCG.


Im Prinzip richtig, wobei ich nicht die Preise der Karten kenne (im Vergleich mit traditionellen Spielen). Zudem hast du in einem normalen Kartenspiel ja keine Spielsoftware dabei, die das ganze visualisiert 

Übrigens ist der Preis mal wieder "Europa-Exklusiv", in Amerika kostet das Bundle gerade mal 70$ (ohne Mehrwertsteuer). Wenn ich es bei meinem Shop bestellen würde, wären es insgesamt gerade mal 58€ (+eventuell Zoll).



> BTW, Ein Harmonix (Rock Band) Entwickler über die technischen Unzulänglichkeiten der PS3 und wie diese den Entwicklungsprozess gegenüber der 360 erschweren


Ein paar Punkte werden wohl so stimmen, z.B. die Shader-Operationen. Die Pixel Operation Anzahl kann aber eigentlich nicht sein, die ergibt sich imo aus der FLOP Leistung und die ist bei der PS3 weitaus größer. Auch bei der Auflösung ist es ja eher so, dass ein paar 360 Titel niedrigere native Auflösungen wählen mussten, während es auf der anderen Seite schon ein paar mehr PS3-Titel gibt, die nativ eine höhere Auflösung als 720p bieten.

Vor allem schießt er sich bei seinem Bashversuch selbst ins Bein, indem er z.B. alle (auch fast alle zukünftigen!) PS3-Exklusiven Titel als schlecht einstuft (zudem nimmt er seine Einschätzung über das Hardwaredesign als Grundlage für die gute Spiele).

Übrigens ist das ein ehemaliger Entwickler


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Oktober 2007)

*Golden Joystick Awards*

*Golden Joystick Awards 2007*
    * Girls' Choice Game of the Year: Guitar Hero II
    * Family Game of the Year: Wii Sports
    * Handheld Game of the Year: Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Stories
    * Mobile Game of the Year: Final Fantasy
    * Innovation of the Year: Nintendo Wii
    * Soundtrack of the Year: Guitar Hero II
    * All-Nighter Award: Gears of War
    * Online Game of the Year: World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade
    * UK Developer of the Year: Codemasters
    * One to Watch: Assassin' Creed 
    * Retailer of the Year: Game
    * Publisher of the Year: Nintendo
    * Editor's Choice Award: Gears of War
    * Nintendo Game of the Year: The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
    * PlayStation Game of the Year: God of War II
    * PC Game of the Year: The Lord of the Rings Online: Shadows of Angmar
    * Xbox Game of the Year: Gears of War
    * Ultimate Game of the Year: Gears of War 
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/PC-CDROM/3978/123920/Golden_Joystick_Awards.html


----------



## Iceman (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Eye Of Judgement*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.10.2007 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Prinzip richtig, wobei ich nicht die Preise der Karten kenne (im Vergleich mit traditionellen Spielen). Zudem hast du in einem normalen Kartenspiel ja keine Spielsoftware dabei, die das ganze visualisiert



Dafür haste bei nem normalen Kartenspiel auch keine 100€ Einstiegskosten 



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.10.2007 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein paar Punkte werden wohl so stimmen, z.B. die Shader-Operationen. Die Pixel Operation Anzahl kann aber eigentlich nicht sein, die ergibt sich imo aus der FLOP Leistung und die ist bei der PS3 weitaus größer.



FLOPs ist ja nur eine Maßeinheit für Floating Point Operations per Second, was im Endeffekt über die reine Leistungsfähigkeit einer Hardware nicht viel aussagt. FLOPs ist ein reiner Kunstwert wo man alles mögliche reinberechnen kann.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.10.2007 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch bei der Auflösung ist es ja eher so, dass ein paar 360 Titel niedrigere native Auflösungen wählen mussten, während es auf der anderen Seite schon ein paar mehr PS3-Titel gibt, die nativ eine höhere Auflösung als 720p bieten.



Wobei es dann gleichzeitig die Beispiele wie The Darkness gibt welches auf der PS3 mit schlechteren Texturen, verringerter Auflösung und schlechteren Schatten läuft. Im Endeffekt ist 1080p auf beiden Konsolen imo eher akademischer Natur, aufwendigere Spiele die in dieser Auflösung laufen wird es imo kaum geben.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.10.2007 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem schießt er sich bei seinem Bashversuch selbst ins Bein, indem er z.B. alle (auch fast alle zukünftigen!) PS3-Exklusiven Titel als schlecht einstuft (zudem nimmt er seine Einschätzung über das Hardwaredesign als Grundlage für die gute Spiele).



Als Bashversuch würd ich das nu nicht bezeichnen, immerhin dürfte er ne Menge mehr Ahnung über die Hardware beider Konsolen haben als wir hier. 
Und ich weiß nicht woher du nimmst, dass er alle zukünftige Spiele als schlecht einstuft, er schreibt lediglich, dass Entwickler entweder massiv Resourcen in die PS3 Entwicklung werfen müssen oder dass Abstriche bei der Qualität gemacht werden müssen. Und er zieht die logische Konsequenz aus der geringen Verbreitung der Konsole, eben dass viele Entwickler eher den Weg der Abstriche gehen werden, was man bereits heute bei vielen Multiplattformtiteln sieht.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.10.2007 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens ist das ein ehemaliger Entwickler



Hat aber wohl nen eigenes Studio aufgemacht. Davon ab weiß auch ein ehemaliger Elektriker noch wie man Leitungen verlegt


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Eye Of Judgement*



			
				Iceman am 27.10.2007 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei es dann gleichzeitig die Beispiele wie The Darkness gibt welches auf der PS3 mit schlechteren Texturen, verringerter Auflösung und schlechteren Schatten läuft. Im Endeffekt ist 1080p auf beiden Konsolen imo eher akademischer Natur, aufwendigere Spiele die in dieser Auflösung laufen wird es imo kaum geben.


Gibt es zu den Texturen eigentlich Vergleichsbilder, ist mir nicht in der Art aufgefallen. Die Auflösung ist auch nicht niedriger, Darkness läuft auf der PS3 in 1080p (allerdings hochskaliert, ich müsste jetzt diesen Auflösungsberechnungs-Thread abklappern, aber das spar ich mir, weil es nicht wie nativ berechnetes 1080p aussieht). Das mit schlechteren Schatten hab ich noch nicht gehört, dafür die bessere Farbgebung bei der PS3 (was man bei der 360 manuell zumindest ausgleichen kann durch die Farbprofile).

Ich bezog mich ja auch nur auf seine Aussage, man müsse dann bei der PS3 die Auflösung runterschrauben. Auf der PS3 gibt es kein Spiel, welches nativ unter 720p läuft, im Gegensatz zur 360.
Ein paar machen echtes 1080p (nativ sind es bei der 360 bisher 2 Titel, Street Home Court und Virtual Tennis 3) oder wenden Tricks an (siehe GT5p, bei dem nur die Horizontale skaliert wird), bleiben dabei aber über 720p.





> Als Bashversuch würd ich das nu nicht bezeichnen, immerhin dürfte er ne Menge mehr Ahnung über die Hardware beider Konsolen haben als wir hier.


Sicher, aber sein ehemaliger Arbeitgeber ist nun nicht gerade für technisch hochimposante Spiele bekannt. Daher bin ich skeptisch, wenn er darüber informiert sein will, was möglich ist und was nicht. Offensichtlich geht es ihm ja auch wieder um die schwerere PS3-Programmierung, dazu hatte ich ja schon andere Bsp genannt, CoD4-Entwickler etc.



> Und ich weiß nicht woher du nimmst, dass er alle zukünftige Spiele als schlecht einstuft,





> For those unaware, I'm going to break it down simply and explain exactly why ports to the ps3 will never be as good as their 360 counter parts, and why *most ps3 exclusives will likely continue to suck*.


----------



## Iceman (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Eye Of Judgement*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.10.2007 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es zu den Texturen eigentlich Vergleichsbilder, ist mir nicht in der Art aufgefallen. Die Auflösung ist auch nicht niedriger, Darkness läuft auf der PS3 in 1080p (allerdings hochskaliert, ich müsste jetzt diesen Auflösungsberechnungs-Thread abklappern, aber das spar ich mir, weil es nicht wie nativ berechnetes 1080p aussieht). Das mit schlechteren Schatten hab ich noch nicht gehört, dafür die bessere Farbgebung bei der PS3 (was man bei der 360 manuell zumindest ausgleichen kann durch die Farbprofile).



http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=84655

Schau dir die Darkness Vergleichsshots an, sind sehr eindeutig. Das mit den schlechteren Schatten siehst du hier. Der Schatten in ihrem Gesicht ist auf der 360 weichgezeichnet, auf der PS3 nicht. Die schlechteren Texturen kann man hier (die gesamte Gebäudezeile gegenüber) und hier (das kleine Mausoleum vorn) sehr deutlich sehen.

Dazu läuft das Spiel auf der PS3 nicht in 720p. Hab nen bisschen rumgegoogelt und hier ne Quelle gefunden die sich auf einen User im Beyond3D Forum (wo auch das Halo "Problem"  entdeckt wurde) bezieht und auflistet welche Spiele nicht in voller Auflösung laufen auf den jeweiligen Konsolen:



> Tony Hawk’s Project 8 - XBOX 360 - 1040×585 (with 4XAA)
> Tony Hawk’s Project 8 - Playstation 3 - 1280×720 (no AA)
> Perfect Dark Zero - XBOX 360 - 1152×640
> Halo 3 - XBOX 360 - 1152×640
> ...





			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.10.2007 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bezog mich ja auch nur auf seine Aussage, man müsse dann bei der PS3 die Auflösung runterschrauben. Auf der PS3 gibt es kein Spiel, welches nativ unter 720p läuft, im Gegensatz zur 360.



Wie oben gesagt, diese Annahme ist definitiv nicht richtig.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.10.2007 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher, aber sein ehemaliger Arbeitgeber ist nun nicht gerade für technisch hochimposante Spiele bekannt. Daher bin ich skeptisch, wenn er darüber informiert sein will, was möglich ist und was nicht. Offensichtlich geht es ihm ja auch wieder um die schwerere PS3-Programmierung, dazu hatte ich ja schon andere Bsp genannt, CoD4-Entwickler etc.



Wobei man, wenn man Meinungsäußerungen zu diesem Thema hört, eigentlich immer nur hört, dass die PS3 schwer zu programmieren ist.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.10.2007 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> > For those unaware, I'm going to break it down simply and explain exactly why ports to the ps3 will never be as good as their 360 counter parts, and why *most ps3 exclusives will likely continue to suck*.



most != alle


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Eye Of Judgement*



			
				Iceman am 27.10.2007 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu läuft das Spiel auf der PS3 nicht in 720p. Hab nen bisschen rumgegoogelt und hier ne Quelle gefunden die sich auf einen User im Beyond3D Forum (wo auch das Halo "Problem"  entdeckt wurde) bezieht und auflistet welche Spiele nicht in voller Auflösung laufen auf den jeweiligen Konsolen:


Mal ne generelle Frage dazu: Wie findet man als "nicht Entwickler" so etwas raus? In den Quellcode wird da ja wohl kaum jemand geschaut haben oder sind das alles nur Sachen, die "offiziell zugegeben" wurden?


----------



## Iceman (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Eye Of Judgement*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.10.2007 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne generelle Frage dazu: Wie findet man als "nicht Entwickler" so etwas raus? In den Quellcode wird da ja wohl kaum jemand geschaut haben oder sind das alles nur Sachen, die "offiziell zugegeben" wurden?



Bei Halo 3 haben die Leute afaik die Pixel gezählt. Wie genau das ist weiß ich nicht, scheint aber doch ziemlich gut zu funktionieren, soweit ich weiß sind sie bei Halo 3 genau auf den Wert gekommen der dann von Bungie offiziell rausgegeben wurde.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Eye Of Judgement*



			
				Iceman am 27.10.2007 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 27.10.2007 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So wie ich es mitbekommen habe, machen sie von einer schrägen Kante eine Photo. Dabei ist ein TV nötig, der 720p oder 1080p pixelgenau darstellt (also Display/Darstellung nativ in genau dieser Auflösung und ohne Overscan).
Dann werden bei der Kante die Treppen gezählt (wie viele, wie hoch etc.). Wie genau dann die Rechnung abläuft weiß ich nicht (sonst würde ich schon selber bei mir zählen *g*), aber sie scheint ja zu stimmen. Die errechnete native Auflösung von Halo3 stimmte ja auf den Pixel genau. Daher scheint das ganze trotz AA oder sonstigem zu funktionieren.
Eventuell geht das auch mit HD-Screenshots, aber so kann man es auch als Enduser überprüfen.

Wie man auf das genaue AA kommt, weiß ich aber auch nicht.


@Iceman: Zugebenermaßen habe ich mich nicht genauer befasst mit dem Topic und kannte daher nicht alle Ergebnisse dieser Tests. Diese Liste kannte ich nämlich nicht, nur eine andere über 720p/1080p Titeln.
Die Screenshots von The Darkness zeigen die genannten Schwächen deutlich, mich wundert nur, dass es damals nicht in der Form gezeigt wurde (gab ja früh Grafikvergleiche).


----------



## Iceman (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Eye Of Judgement*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.10.2007 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie man auf das genaue AA kommt, weiß ich aber auch nicht.



Das ist an Pixeltreppen relativ einfach zu erkennen. An diesen kann man die Anzahl der zusätzlich eingebauten "Unterstufen" abzählen und so sehr leicht auf den AA Wert kommen. Da ist das Pixelzählen aufwendiger 



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.10.2007 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Screenshots von The Darkness zeigen die genannten Schwächen deutlich, mich wundert nur, dass es damals nicht in der Form gezeigt wurde (gab ja früh Grafikvergleiche).



Darkness ist hier sicherlich eines der extremsten Beispiele. Sieht man auch in den anderen Eurogamer.net Vergleichen. Oftmals sind die Unterschiede gering und in einigen seltenen Fällen (besonders wenn das 360 und PS3 Release lange auseinander lag) hat auch die PS3 mal optisch die Nase vorn.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Eye Of Judgement*

Dank an euch beide für die Erklärungsansätze. Konnte mir da bisher nur gar nix drunter vorstellen.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Oktober 2007)

*40 GB PS3 - Leiser und sparsamer*



> Laut der aktuellen Ausgabe der Zeitschrift c´t (ab 29.10.2007 im Handel) verfügt die neue Playstation 3 bereits über einen "Cell-Prozessor" mit 65-Nanonmeter-Bauweise. Die CPU der aktuell noch erhältlichen 60GB-Variante (499 Euro mit 60GB Festplatte und Abwärtskompatiblität) wurde dagegen noch im 90-Nanometer-Prozess gefertigt. Daher ergeben sich einige Vorzüge für das überarbeitete Konsolen-Modell: Denn letztendlich sinkt der Stromverbrauch im Leerlauf auf 120 bis 125 Watt (altes Modell: 160 bis 180 Watt), beim Abspielen eines Blu-ray-Films benötigt das 40GB-Modell stolze 60 Watt weniger.
> 
> Da nicht mehr ganz so viel Hitze produziert wird, können die Lüfter der Daddelmaschine etwas langsamer rotieren. Entsprechend sinkt der "Lärm" von 1,3 Sone auf 0,5 bis 0,8 Sone im Leerlauf, beim Spielen ist sie mit zirka 1,0 Sone ebenfalls noch deutlich ruhiger.




_demonews/ c`t_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: 40 GB PS3 - Leiser und sparsamer*



			
				Bonkic am 28.10.2007 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> > Laut der aktuellen Ausgabe der Zeitschrift c´t (ab 29.10.2007 im Handel) verfügt die neue Playstation 3 bereits über einen "Cell-Prozessor" mit 65-Nanonmeter-Bauweise. Die CPU der aktuell noch erhältlichen 60GB-Variante (499 Euro mit 60GB Festplatte und Abwärtskompatiblität) wurde dagegen noch im 90-Nanometer-Prozess gefertigt. Daher ergeben sich einige Vorzüge für das überarbeitete Konsolen-Modell: Denn letztendlich sinkt der Stromverbrauch im Leerlauf auf 120 bis 125 Watt (altes Modell: 160 bis 180 Watt), beim Abspielen eines Blu-ray-Films benötigt das 40GB-Modell stolze 60 Watt weniger.
> >
> > Da nicht mehr ganz so viel Hitze produziert wird, können die Lüfter der Daddelmaschine etwas langsamer rotieren. Entsprechend sinkt der "Lärm" von 1,3 Sone auf 0,5 bis 0,8 Sone im Leerlauf, beim Spielen ist sie mit zirka 1,0 Sone ebenfalls noch deutlich ruhiger.
> 
> ...



nett, auch wenn beide Punkte für mich nicht sehr entscheidend sind (leise war sie ja schon immer und der Stromverbrauch hält sich noch in Grenzen denke ich, wenn ich die PS3 nicht gerade 24/7 an habe). Fehlt halt nur leider die Abwärtskompatibilität. Übrigens die 65nm Herstellung senkt die Kosten oder? Wäre auch mit eine Erklärung, wie Sony so schnell eine solche Preissenkung ohne noch größere Verluste durchführen kann.




Und noch was zum schmunzeln:
Eine gelbe PS3, die doppelt so schnell und leistungsstark wie jede andere PS3 auf der Welt ist - nur 3 Stück auf ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PlayStation-3-YELLOW-PS3-console-200GB-LIMITED-EDITION_W0QQitemZ220164235527QQihZ012QQcategoryZ62054QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem

mh, aber irgendwie muss ich da mal nachrechnen:
- 500$ PS3
- 3 weitere 50$ Pads (übrigens gehen bis zu 7 aber ok  )
- Gehäuse der PS3 und der Pads austauschen bzw. lackieren (egal, das Gelb sieht jedenfalls extrem hässlich aus)
- die interne HDD gegen eine größere ca. 200$ Festplatte austauschen (wodurch sich auch das doppelt so "schnell/stark" erklärt: 7200rpm statt 5200 und 16MB statt 8! Blöd nur, dass dies quasi gar nichts bringt  ) + die alte 60gb HDD weiterverkaufen ^^
- 10$ HDMI Kabel

= 39000$ ... moment mal 
Edit: meh, nur noch 2k ^^

Edit: die rote ist ja sogar ein Schnäppchen:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220163843402
Für den Paintjob verlangen sie da nur 400$ mehr als im Laden und behalten MotorStorm *g*
Edit2: oh, die rosa, giftgrüne und graublaue kostet dann doch 900$ mehr


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Oktober 2007)

*Uncharted*

Die ersten 10 Minuten von Uncharted

Negativ fällt mir etwas der hakelig aussehende Schusswechsel auf, allerdings könnte das auch an der Spielweise liegen. Man sollte ja eher aus der Deckung heraus schießen, also die Schusswechsel mehr wie in Gears of War und Co spielen.

Es erscheint am 20.11.07 in den USA und am 6/7.12.07 in Europa.
Wer es, da günstiger, importieren möchte: Alle Spielversionen sollten alle Sprachausgaben beinhalten (7 Sprachen oder so, daher wohl auch deutsch, wer es will).
Durchspielzeit dürfte so 10-12 Stunden werden + freispielbares extra Zeug, kein Multiplayer. Schwierigkeitsgrad kann man auch während des Spiels ändern.

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass etwas für den deutschen Markt geschnitten werden muss (auch wegen hohen Adventure-Anteil), aber als multilinguales, reines "normal"-langes Singleplayer Spiel eignet es sich ja quasi perfekt um es für ca. 45€ statt 60+€ z.B. als US-Version zu erstehen (und anders als bei ebay neu und ungefähr zum Release).



Der Termin der Demo müsste der 8.11. werden und sie wird wohl in einem Dschungel-Abschnitt sein.


----------



## Sir-B (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 30.10.2007 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Durchspielzeit dürfte so 10-12 Stunden werden + freispielbares extra Zeug, kein Multiplayer.



Schon wieder ein solches Spiel?? Das nervt jetzt langsam, bei cod4 gehts ja in Ordnung wegen dem Multiplayer, aber hier definitiv nicht.
Assassins Creed, GTA, diverse Rollenspiele, ... sehr viele Games bieten 40 Stunden und mehr, verdienen sich also auch die 60 Euro, da man pro Spielstunde nur etwas mehr als 1 € bezahlt und die Spiele gleichzeitig auch einfach fantastisch sind. 
Ein Spiel mit 12 Stunden Spielzeit kann mich mal. 

Aber es ist schön, dass bald eine Demo kommt. Ev. taugt es ja als Budgettitel.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*



			
				Sir-B am 30.10.2007 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Spiel mit 12 Stunden Spielzeit kann mich mal.
> 
> Aber es ist schön, dass bald eine Demo kommt. Ev. taugt es ja als Budgettitel.



12 Stunden ist in dem Genre/Spieltyp doch eigentlich noch relativ ok? :-o

Die God of War Teile waren z.B. sogar noch ne Ecke kürzer und keinen hat es wirklich gestört. Die Erzählweise ist ja auch komplett anders, als z.B. in einem RPG und vermutlich ist es nicht ganz einfach/billig ein Indiana-Jones-mäßiges Filmspiel  über lange Zeit fesselnd zu entwickeln.
Wird ja noch das ein oder andere zum Freispielen geben.
(weil es mir gerade einfällt: Wieso gibt es das eigentlich fast nie bei PC-Spielen. Wenn ich mich zurückerinnere an die ganzen PC-Egoshooter, gab es quasi nie freispielbare Waffen oder sonstiges beim 2. Anlauf zu entdecken/zu verwenden)

CoD4 wird btw. voraussichtlich DEUTLICH kürzer als 12h ausfallen :/


Naja, und 45€ sind für mich schon Budget, bei 60-70€ würde ich mir es vielleicht auch noch mal überlegen und AC im Dezember weiterzocken ^^


----------



## Sir-B (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 30.10.2007 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> 12 Stunden ist in dem Genre/Spieltyp doch eigentlich noch relativ ok? :-o




Es ist leider üblich, aber ich finde es nicht ok. Wenn das Spiel jedoch hohen wiederspielwert haben sollte oder wirklich richtig gut ist gehen 45 € gerade noch in Ordnung.
Das Video in deinem Posting zeigt vorallem, dass die Zwischensequenzen extrem gut gemacht sind und dass es eine gute Story geben wird. Leider sieht man nicht viel vom Spiel selbst ... Alles in allem ziehen mich diese ersten 10 min in ihren Bann und als Budgettitel schaue ich mir das Spiel wohl nochmals an ...

Übrigens: Weiss jemand ob irgendwann eine GT5 Demo in den US-Store kommt? Ich möchte mir keinen japanischen Account anlegen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*



			
				Sir-B am 30.10.2007 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: Weiss jemand ob irgendwann eine GT5 Demo in den US-Store kommt? Ich möchte mir keinen japanischen Account anlegen



Naja, ich halte es für fraglich. Höchstens zum US-Release von GT5p.
Die Demo war sehr auf den Termin gemünzt, einige der Autos wurden ja parallel mit ihrer Präsentation auf der Tokyo Motor Show freigeschaltet. Zudem ist sie nicht multilingual.
Auch wird die Japan-Demo am 11.11. wieder verschwinden.

Ich empfehle daher, dir "trotzdem" (so schlimm ist es nicht  ) einen Japan-Account zu zulegen. Die haben auch noch ein paar andere exklusive Demos - wenn auch sehr auf den japanischen Markt gemünzt 
Anleitung:
http://www.japanesepsn.com/


----------



## Sir-B (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 30.10.2007 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wird die Japan-Demo am 11.11. wieder verschwinden.



Echt? Dann muss ich mir morgen gleich 'nen Account machen, danke für die Info.
Was gibts denn noch so für interessante Dinge im Japan-Store?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*



			
				Sir-B am 30.10.2007 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 30.10.2007 21:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also neben Gran Turismo 5 Prologue im Moment eigentlich nichts wirklich tolles.
Man konnte sich eine Zeit lang eine Demo zu Everybody's Golf 5 ziehen, die war  ganz spaßig.
Einzelne Demos erscheinen dort sehr viel früher (Folklore, Bladestorm) und manche gibt es bisher nur dort (2. Demo zu Heavenly Sword), inklusive natürlich sehr auf den japanischen Geschmack abgestimmtes:
Demos zu G1 Jockey 4 2007, Imabikisou und Record of Agarest War 

Zum Ausprobieren vielleicht noch eine PS1-Demo zu XI[sai] (und bei der Gelegenheit darf man neidisch schauen, wie viele PS1 Spiele dort bereits stehen...), ein paar PSP-Demos gibt es auch noch.

Mainichi Issho ist witzig, weil es ein paar Features vorführt (ingame-Musik etc.).

Natürlich noch andere Trailer etc.


allgemeine Listen gibts auch hier:
http://www.videogameszone.de/?mag=25&menu=forum&s=thread&bid=1050&tid=5587057


Hauptnachteil ist, das es kaum mehrsprachiges (englisch) gibt.
Dafür kann man sich sicher sein, dass z.B. eine FFXIII Demo sicher sehr viel früher dort zu finden sein wird


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*

Zero Punctuation:
Super Paper Mario war ganz ok, aber das heutige Review zu Medal of Honor Airborne ist klasse 



und damit es nicht ganz weg vom Topic ist ^^
"Halloween"-Trailer zu Uncharted, wie immer hübsch/toll. Will das Spiel endlich auf meinem Bildschirm sehen


----------



## Sir-B (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*

Habe heute auch einen Japan-Account erstellt und mir voller Vorfreude die Demo von GT5 auf die Festplatte geholt.

Die *Grafik* ist "auf hohem Niveau mittelmässig". Sie ist sehr gut, aber nach den Videos und Bildern hätte ich eine absolute Grafikreferenz unter den Racinggames erwartet. 
Folgende Kritikpunkte habe ich bei der Grafik: 
-Treppchenbildung an den Kanten
-Glanz/HDR-Effekte sind im Spiel bei der Wiese die Selben wie bei Asphalt, was dann aussieht, als wäre die Wiese nur "grüner Asphalt"
-Es dürfte etwas mehr Gräser haben, die Wiesentextur alleine sieht nicht so gut aus und auf grossen Flächen bemerkt man die einzelnen Bmp (kachelbare Textur)
-Die Bäume sehen aus wie gemalt und sind nicht all zu detailliert. Ausserdem scheinen sie nur 2D zu sein (mit Alphakanal).
-Die Zuschauer auf den Tribühnen sind 2D und sehen deshalb einfach nur schlecht aus. Hätte man weglassen sollen. 

Was aber gut aussieht:
-Realistische Beleuchtung, sehr Kontrastreich, HDR-Effekte, ...
-Detaillierte Modelle der Wagen
-Die Zuschauer auf der Tribühne sind animiert.

Nach der Grafik fiel mir als nächstes das seltsame *Gameplay* auf. Ich habe schon viele Racinggames gespielt, von ultrarealistischen Rallysimulationen bis hin zu Funracern - bisher hatte ich nur in NFS (ab Underground) das Gefühl einen Panzer zu fahren, jetzt kam noch GT5 hinzu.
Was mir am Fahrverhalten und Gameplay nicht gefällt:
-Der Wagen bricht praktisch niemals aus obwohl es sich um ein PS-Monster handelt. 
-Der Kies, in welchen man fährt wenn man von der Strasse abkommt lässt einem viel zu weit und zu schnell wegrutschen - man hat praktisch keine Chance mehr. Danach muss man mit extrem niedrigen Tempo zurück auf die Strasse fahren und hat je nach dem bis zu 10 Plätze verloren.
-Die Gegner fahren alle brav hintereinander.
-Kein Schadensmodell bei GT5 Prologue.

Zum *Sound*: Die Motoren tönen wie in einem durchschnittlichen Racinggame - nichts Besondres, die quitschenden Reifen tönen auch nicht sonderlich echt und verursachen Orhrenschmerzen. Die Musik hingegen ist in Ordnung.

Das Spiel stellt in meinen Augen weder eine besonders gute Simulation noch eine Grafikreferenz dar. Trotzdem ist es dank seiner hohen Anzahl an Fahrzeugen (in der Vollversion) interessant. Wenn bei der Vollversion von GT5 dann ein Schadensmodell hinzukommt wird das Spiel ev. nochmals massiv besser.
Insgesamt bin ich ein Wenig enttäuscht, aber es hat mir trotzdem angefangen Spass zu machen als ich langsam die Eigenheiten des Spiels begriff.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*



> -Der Wagen bricht praktisch niemals aus obwohl es sich um ein PS-Monster handelt.


Das liegt an den Standardeinstellungen, ist quasi auf Arcade gestellt.
Vor Spielstart kann man ja noch die Einstellungen ändern.
Die zweitoberste Funktion umstellen, dann ist man schon mal im Pro-Modus.
Die Reifen wechseln (R3 vorne+hinten entfernen, z.B. gegen S2 tauschen).
Traktionskontrolle etc. kann man auch noch runterschrauben,




> -Die Gegner fahren alle brav hintereinander.


mh, nicht immer, kommt manchmal sogar unabhängig vom Spieler her vor (Replay). Ich weiß nicht, ob du die GT-Serie ausgiebig gespielt hast, aber es ist schon ne KI-Steigerung zu erkennen *g* 
-Kein Schadensmodell bei GT5 Prologue.



> Zum *Sound*: Die Motoren tönen wie in einem durchschnittlichen Racinggame - nichts Besondres, die quitschenden Reifen tönen auch nicht sonderlich echt und verursachen Orhrenschmerzen. Die Musik hingegen ist in Ordnung.


echt? Die Motorensound haben mir ziemlich gut gefallen *Anlage aufgedreht hab*, das Reifengeräusch ist glaube ich seit GT1 unverändert  Unterschiedliche je nach Reifen, Geschindigkeit, Winkel etc. wäre aber wirklich mal wünschenswert.



> Das Spiel stellt in meinen Augen weder eine besonders gute Simulation noch eine Grafikreferenz dar.


zur Simulation siehe oben, ähnlich wie bei Forza hat man bei GT eine relativ breite Palette, je nach gewünschten Einstellungen.
Bei der Grafikreferenz habe ich eine andere Meinung, es mag zwar schlechtere Streckendetails geben und das Aliasing fällt öfters auf (in welcher Auflösung zockst du es übrigens?), aber ich kenne kein besser/realistischeres aussehendes Rennspiel (höchstens, dass diese GT Version nicht stimmig genug wirkt, aber mal schauen wie GT5 wird). Allein schon die Fahrzeuge (und dann noch die Steigerung auf 16 bei 60fps) sowie die Cockpitperspektive - die hat es mir auch besonders angetan.


----------



## Sir-B (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 31.10.2007 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt an den Standardeinstellungen, ist quasi auf Arcade gestellt.
> Vor Spielstart kann man ja noch die Einstellungen ändern.



Ok, das habe ich nicht gewusst   Mit Standardeinstellungen ist wirklich wie ein Arcade-Racer. Dann ziehe ich das natürlich zurück. 



			
				Solidus_Dave am 31.10.2007 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Grafikreferenz habe ich eine andere Meinung, es mag zwar schlechtere Streckendetails geben und das Aliasing fällt öfters auf (in welcher Auflösung zockst du es übrigens?), aber ich kenne kein besser/realistischeres aussehendes Rennspiel (höchstens, dass diese GT Version nicht stimmig genug wirkt, aber mal schauen wie GT5 wird). Allein schon die Fahrzeuge (und dann noch die Steigerung auf 16 bei 60fps) sowie die Cockpitperspektive - die hat es mir auch besonders angetan.



Mir hat es vorallem Colin McRae Dirt angetan, welches nicht nur detaillierte Autos sondern vorallem auch eine beeindruckend real wirkende Umgebung bietet. Ich sage nicht, dass GT5 schlechte Grafik hat, aber gegen Dirt hat es meiner Meinung nach 0 Chance. 
Bei GT5 gefallen mir, wie schon gesagt, vorallem die 2D-Menschen und -Bäume nicht. Leider ist es oft so, dass die Umgebung verglichen mit den Wagen nicht mithalten kann (z.B. bei Pro Street), Dirt ist da eine lobenswerte Ausnahme.

Wenn ich das Fahrverhalten einstellen kann, dürfte das Spiel zwar besser werden, aber was mich am absolut meisten nervt ist der Kies, welcher den Wagen extrem lange aufhält und abtreibt. Wieso muss das so extrem sein?   
Ansonsten ist das Spiel natürlich schon auf hohem Niveau, aber es gibt bessere, finde ich.


----------



## LordMephisto (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*



			
				Sir-B am 31.10.2007 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei GT5 gefallen mir, wie schon gesagt, vorallem die 2D-Menschen und -Bäume nicht. Leider ist es oft so, dass die Umgebung verglichen mit den Wagen nicht mithalten kann (z.B. bei Pro Street), Dirt ist da eine lobenswerte Ausnahme.


Bei Dirt ist aber alles HDR überblendet. Spiels mal auf PC und schalt das HDR aus, dann bleibt von der Pracht nicht mehr viel übrig. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Mit gefällt die klare, saubere Grafik von GT besser als die HDR versüpfte Grafik von Dirt.


----------



## Sir-B (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*



			
				LordMephisto am 31.10.2007 23:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Dirt ist aber alles HDR überblendet. Spiels mal auf PC und schalt das HDR aus, dann bleibt von der Pracht nicht mehr viel übrig. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Mit gefällt die klare, saubere Grafik von GT besser als die HDR versüpfte Grafik von Dirt.



Wenn du mir deinen PC gibst werde ichs ausprobieren, bei mir würde es wahrscheinlich nichtmal starten   
Für mich ist das Gesamtbild wichtig, wie bei Dirt die realistische Grafik zustandekommt ist irrelevant, denn nur die Tatsache, dass die Umgebung täuschend echt aussieht zählt im Endeffekt. Im realen Leben gibt es nunmal solche Glanz-, Überstrahl- und weitere Lichteffekte. Ausserdem finde ich, dass auch bei GT5 sehr viel mit HDR gearbeitet wurde. 
Wenn beide Spiele die selbe Beleuchtung hätten würde Dirt dank besseren Texturen, 3d-Menschen und der (wegen mehr Grashalmen) echter und plastischer wirkenden Wiese immer noch deutlich besser sein.
Trotzdem bietet GT5 natürlich eine gute Grafik, jedoch keine überragende wie ich finde.


----------



## McDrake (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*

Also nur mal so zum ins Gedächtnis rufen:
Wie viele Fahrzeuge (KI und Grafik) sind bei Colin unterwegs und wie viele bei GT5: Prologue?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*



			
				Sir-B am 31.10.2007 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir hat es vorallem Colin McRae Dirt angetan, welches nicht nur detaillierte Autos sondern vorallem auch eine beeindruckend real wirkende Umgebung bietet. Ich sage nicht, dass GT5 schlechte Grafik hat, aber gegen Dirt hat es meiner Meinung nach 0 Chance.


zum HDR/Überstrahlen hat ja schon Mephisto etwas gesagt, ähnliches darf man auch bei Forza und PGR "bewundern". Ähnlich wie bei extremen AA/Weichzeichnern oder dem gerne verwendeten Blur gehen da viele Details verloren bzw. eben überdeckt, dass keine da sind.
Alle 3 Titel (DiRT noch etwas weniger, zumindest die Umgebungen) haben im Vergleich mit GT5(p) auch irgendwie einen ganz leichten "Comic"-Look, eventuell kommt dieser daher.

Das mit den detaillierten Autos kann ich nämlich bei DiRT nicht so richtig nachvollziehen, schau dir mal in hoher Auflösung die Karosserien oder die Innenräume (Amaturen, Anzeigen) von GT5p an. (Nichtsdestotrotz überzeugt bei DiRT natürlich das Schadensmodell der Fahrzeuge und der Umgebung).




> aber was mich am absolut meisten nervt ist der Kies, welcher den Wagen extrem lange aufhält und abtreibt. Wieso muss das so extrem sein?


na, damit man dort nie reinfährt 


btw: bist du sicher mit den 2D Zuschauern? Ich müsste nochmal schauen, aber dachte die wären 3D, war etwas schwer zu sehen weil es immer ganze Tribünen sind.

Ich denke auch, bei GT5p bzw. der Demo hat man sich nicht unbedingt auf Details wie Grashalme oder Bäume konzentriert, da man diese im normalen Spiel entweder nie sieht oder nur aus großer Entfernung sieht.


----------



## Sir-B (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 31.10.2007 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> btw: bist du sicher mit den 2D Zuschauern? Ich müsste nochmal schauen, aber dachte die wären 3D, war etwas schwer zu sehen weil es immer ganze Tribünen sind.



Ich habe extra bei mehreren Tribühnen in einem möglichst steilen Winkel die Zuschauer betrachtet um wirklich sicher zu gehen. Das Selbe tat ich mit den Bäumen.

Ja klar, ich habe gerade die Demo der Vorabversion der Vollversion von GT5 gespielt   Da ändert sich sicher noch einiges. Ausserdem habe ich das Spiel noch nicht so ausgiebig spielen können, habe die Demo erst ein paar Stunden. Was ich poste sind nur Ersteindrücke, die nicht zu 100% richtig sein müssen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. November 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*



			
				Sir-B am 30.10.2007 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 30.10.2007 20:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spiele waren doch schon immer kurz. Heutige (Action-)Spiele sind sogar länger und besser aufgebaut, als die alten Schinken. Die Doom-Games hatte man als durchschnittlicher Spieler auch in 5 - 6 Stunden durch, die ersten beiden Beben-Teile ebenfalls. Rebel Assault war kurz, Rebel Assault 2 war ebenfalls kurz. Einzig Ausnahmespiele wie Dark oder Deus Ex waren lang, aber auch nur deshalb, weil die Spielmechanik komplex war, und es viele Möglichkeiten im Spiel gab. 12 Stunden finde ich für ein Action-Adventure eigentlich absolut okay, wenn denn die Abwechslung stimmt. An anderen Titeln saß man auch zum Teil länger, weil es keine Speicherfunktion gab, oder Schwierigkeitsgrad schlicht zu hoch war. An Delta Force 1 saß ich wohl mehr als 6 Monate, eben weil ein Quick-Save fehlte. Gut, das Spiel hat Spaß gemacht, aber erwähnenswert ist der Umstand trotzdem. Preistechnisch hat sich doch auch nicht viel verändert, erste kurze PC-Titel kosteten damals auch gerne mal weit über 110 Mark.

Uncharted ist für mich bisher der einzige Grund, um später mal eine günstige PS3 zu erwerben. Ich finde das Spiel hat einfach alles, was z.B. ein Crysis nicht hat: Einen coolen Helden, eine nachvollziehbare Geschichte, charismatische Nebendarsteller, sehr geile Animationen und eben eine feine Grafik, die nicht wirklich viel schlechter wirkt als die in Crysis. Max Payne trifft Indiana Jones und Far Cry. Was will man(n) mehr?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Sir-B (1. November 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 01.11.2007 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Max Payne trifft Indiana Jones und Far Cry. Was will man(n) mehr?



Eine Bullettime und coole Moves wie in Stranglehold   

Nochmals wegen der Spielzeit: Naja, es gibt schon einen Grund weshalb sich in meiner Sammlung keine Spiele wie Doom, Quake, ... befinden


----------



## Solon25 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Uncharted*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 01.11.2007 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Uncharted ist für mich bisher der einzige Grund, um später mal eine günstige PS3 zu erwerben. Ich finde das Spiel hat einfach alles, was z.B. ein Crysis nicht hat: Einen coolen Helden, eine nachvollziehbare Geschichte, charismatische Nebendarsteller, sehr geile Animationen und eben eine feine Grafik, die nicht wirklich viel schlechter wirkt als die in Crysis. Max Payne trifft Indiana Jones und Far Cry. *Was will man(n) mehr?*
> 
> Regards, eX!


Meinen bzw. einen weiteren Grund nächstes Jahr wie auch immer, eine PS-3 zu kaufen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. November 2007)

*Vermischtes*

Wieder ein klasse Zero Punctuation-Review: Medal of Honor Airborn




> Metal Gear Solid 4 auf 2. Quartal 2008 verschoben
> 
> 31.10.07 - Konami gibt bekannt, dass Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots erst im 2. Quartal 2008 weltweit in den Handel kommt. Ursprünglich war die Auslieferung für Anfang 2008 geplant.
> 
> ...


Gamefront.de


Übel, ganz übel für Sony und die PS 3.


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.11.2007 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder ein klasse Zero Punctuation-Review: Medal of Honor Airborn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Ding kommt Schlussendlich auf Weihnachten '08


----------



## BlackDead (2. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				McDrake am 01.11.2007 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding kommt Schlussendlich auf Weihnachten '08




Immerhin hat man so genug Zeit sich das Geld für die PS3 und einen neuen Fernseher zu sparen.   

Wie ist eigentlich Metroid Prime 3 auf der WII? 
Kenne keinen der Vorgängertitel und bin deshalb noch am überlegen ob ich es mir kaufen soll.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				McDrake am 01.11.2007 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding kommt Schlussendlich auf Weihnachten '08


Würde ich inzwischen auch daruf tippen, wenn der Titeljetzt - gut 6 bis 9 Monate vor dem Release - schon wieder verschoben wird.

Passend dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. November 2007)

*Vermischtes*



			
				Bonkic am 28.10.2007 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> > Laut der aktuellen Ausgabe der Zeitschrift c´t (ab 29.10.2007 im Handel) verfügt die neue Playstation 3 bereits über einen "Cell-Prozessor" mit 65-Nanonmeter-Bauweise. [...]


Dem ist nicht so:



> Sony hat diese Vermutung inzwischen gegenüber heise online dementiert: "Die neuen 40-GByte-Modelle nutzen weiterhin 90-nm-Prozessoren. Die Produktion wird erst in den kommenden Monaten auf 65 nm umgestellt." Die enorme Energieeinsparung sei auf den Einsatz anderer elektronischer Bauteile zurückzuführen.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/98380




> Über 1 Mio. Stranglehold ausgeliefert
> 
> 02.11.07 - Midway gibt bekannt, dass man von dem Actionspiel Stranglehold (Xbox 360, PS3, PC) weltweit über 1 Mio. Einheiten ausgeliefert hat; die PS3-Version soll im Laufe des Monats auch in Europa erscheinen.


Gamefront.de




> Sony soll neue Niedrigpreis-PS2 vorbereiten
> 
> 02.11.07 - Sony soll eine überarbeitete Version der PlayStation2 planen, die zum Niedrigpreis Anfang 2008 auf den Markt kommen soll. Das schreibt MCVUK.
> 
> ...


Gamefront.de




> 35.000 Ace Combat am ersten Tag verkauft
> 
> 02.11.07 - Bandai Namco hat von der Luftkampfsimulation Ace Combat am ersten Tag (01.11.07) der Veröffentlichung 35.000 Einheiten in Japan verkauft. Das geht aus Daten von Enterbrain hervor.


Gamefront.de




> EA nennt Software-Verkaufszahlen
> 
> 02.11.07 - Electronic Arts hat im Rahmen eines Geschäftsberichts einige weltweite Software-Verkaufszahlen bekanntgegeben.
> 
> ...


Gamefront.de


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				McDrake am 01.11.2007 23:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 01.11.2007 23:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seltsamerweise hat mich (man beachte dabei meinen Nick+Avatar  ) von der Verschiebung ziemlich kalt gelassen, auch in den Foren/Threads um MGS4 Foren hält es sich nach meinem Eindruck mit einer "Entrüstung" zurück.

Sehe es auch nicht wirklich schlimm für Sony an, wenn MGS4 nun um maximal 3 Monate verschoben wird (Anfang 2008 wäre kaum der Januar oder Februar geworden). Zwar kam schon diese erste Verschiebung überraschend ("prahlte" man in jedem letzten Trailer doch selbstbewusst mit Early0, eine zweite halte ich aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich, da ja schon diese Verschiebung nur der Qualitätssicherung dienen soll und es keine besondere schwerwiegenden Probleme gibt (wie dieses Jahr mit Unreal3-Engine-Spielen).
Das Weihnachtsgeschäft hätte Sony sowieso ohne MGS4 bestreiten müssen, es ist eher für Konami ärgerlich, da MGS4 nun nicht mehr in diesem Geschäftsjahr ausgeliefert wird (was sich auch gleich im Aktienkurs wiederspiegelte).

Ich finde es nur etwas blöd, da ich dann die Zeit überbrücken muss (zumindest je nach dem wann UT3 und Burnout erscheinen) bzw. MGS4 und GTA4 nun recht nahe zusammen erscheinen könnten.

Zumindest hält man am weltweiten Release fest, zu PS2 Zeiten musste ich gemessen am Release-Termin der Konsole länger warten ^^


Vielleicht nehme ich es auch nur locker auf, weil es mir gerade bei MGS4 deutlich lieber ist, wenn alles menschenmögliche in das Spiel gesteckt wird und es nicht so ein Titel ist, der auf biegen und brechen zu einem bestimmten Termin rausgebracht werden muss.
Das Spiel ist das Ende dieser Geschichte und eben ein MGS-Teil auf der aktuellsten Konsole, wahrgenommen von wahrscheinlich mehr Leuten denn je. Da soll es auch gefälligst unglaublich geil werden und nicht wie Halo3 (Wertungen hin oder her) einen faden Beigeschmack bieten (wobei man sich bei H3 sicher auch so viel Zeit gelassen hat wie man wollte, sollte eher ein Bsp für eine großes Serienfinale sein. Es ist vielleicht ein schlechtes Beispiel, da Halo außer vielleicht im ersten imo nie wirklich im SP ähnlich herausragend punkten konnte).


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*

Vergleichen mir mal die neuen Sony Werbungen.

Europa

USA


Ich weiß wir Europäer sind klüger und so, aber mir gefällt der "etwas" weniger wirre subtile US-Spot besser  ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 03.11.2007 20:01 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Sehe es auch nicht wirklich schlimm für Sony an, wenn MGS4 nun um maximal 3 Monate verschoben wird (Anfang 2008 wäre kaum der Januar oder Februar geworden).


 [/quote]Wenn jetzt die Verschiebung nicht gewesen wäre, dann hätte das Game ja durchaus in einem der ersten Monate erscheinen können und ob es wirklich bei den „maximal 3 Monaten“ bleibt, wird sich auch erst noch zeigen. Gerade wenn so früh vor dem Release schon wieder eine Verschiebung angekündigt wird, dann bin ich doch sehr skeptisch, ob die das wirklich einhalten können / werden und ob aus dem Sommerloch nicht doch eher Herbst / Weihnachten 08 wird.

In den PS 3 Foren mögen die Nörgler ja vielleicht nicht viel sagen und die Mehrheit durchaus die zusätzliche für eine bessere Qualität als guten Tausch ansehen. Nur die PS 3 braucht dringend so einen Titel, wie MGS 4, der auch Konsolen beweget / für Neukäufer ein Argument ist. Gerade weil sich ja auch andere Sachen, wie etwa Home ebenfalls verschieben oder ein FF noch sehr weite entfernt ist. Sicherlich hat Sony so oder so kein Holiday 07 mit Snake, aber bei einem Termin Anfang 2008 hätten sicherlich einige Leute mehr zur PS 3 gegriffen, wenn so ein Titel in „greifbarer Nähe“ ist. Jetzt aber dümpelt das alles in Richtung Mitte / Ende 2008, was einfach für die Userbase nicht gut ist.
Ich will da gar keine tiefgründige Diskussion bezüglich der Verkaufszahlen starten oder große Prognosen machen (Gerade auch weil ja durch die neuen Modelle erst wieder ein wenig „Ruhe“ in den Markt kommen muss, bis man sieht, wie gut Preissenkungen und Produktauswahl bei den Kunden ankommen und wie lange sich die gestiegenen Verkäufe halten können.). Mich stört die Verschiebung auch nicht, habe ja auf der PC und dem PC mehr als genug zum Spielen. Aber die Zeit arbeitet momentan sehr stark gegen die PS 3 / Sony.


----------



## Solon25 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*

Mich interessiert mal ob PS-2 Spiele die mit "Slow Downs" zu kämpfen haben, auf der PS-3 flüssig laufen. Für mich ist _Killzone_ das beste Ego Shooter Spiel das ich bisher gespielt habe, aber es gibt dort doch das eine oder andere mal Momente wo die Frames einbrechen.

Überlege grade meine für nächstes Jahr geplante PC Aufrüstung sein zu lassen und 'ne PS-3 dafür zu holen. Hoffe das es da auch eine Abwärtskompatible PS-3 gibt die nicht so teuer ist...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Solon25 am 04.11.2007 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessiert mal ob PS-2 Spiele die mit "Slow Downs" zu kämpfen haben, auf der PS-3 flüssig laufen. Für mich ist _Killzone_ das beste Ego Shooter Spiel das ich bisher gespielt habe, aber es gibt dort doch das eine oder andere mal Momente wo die Frames einbrechen.


Ich glaube es eher nicht, da die Spiele von der höheren Leistung der PS3 imo nur in Sachen Auflösung und AA profitieren.
Wenn du mir eine bestimmte Stelle (aber bitte mit deutlichem Einbruch, will nicht zum Vergleich meine PS2 rausholen ^^ )sagen kannst, könnte ich ja mal nachschauen.
Ich hatte manchmal z.B. das Gefühl, dass Ladezeiten einen Tick kürzer sind. Auch kommt das PS3-Laufwerk besser mit den Disks zu recht. Käme wie gesagt auf einen Versuch an.



> Überlege grade meine für nächstes Jahr geplante PC Aufrüstung sein zu lassen und 'ne PS-3 dafür zu holen. Hoffe das es da auch eine Abwärtskompatible PS-3 gibt die nicht so teuer ist...


naja, 400€ wären in diesem Zusammenhang ja schon nicht so teuer, allerdings hast du vielleicht die Diskussionen hier um die PS2-Abwärtskompatiblität verfolgt. Ich würde mich nicht wirklich darauf verlassen, dass es später wieder ein Modell mit den PS2-Chips gibt. Vielleicht wenn der Aufschrei groß genug ist *g*


----------



## Solon25 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 04.11.2007 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du mir eine bestimmte Stelle (aber bitte mit deutlichem Einbruch, will nicht zum Vergleich meine PS2 rausholen ^^ ) sagen kannst, könnte ich ja mal nachschauen.


Ich versuch mich grade im 2. Durchgang mit der _Shadow Marshal Luger_ only, und da war es ziemlich am Anfang vom Einkaufszentrum bissl laggy. Da wo auch die Rolltreppen sind, als ich da um die Ecke hin kam.



> naja, 400€ wären in diesem Zusammenhang ja schon nicht so teuer, allerdings hast du vielleicht die Diskussionen hier um die PS2-Abwärtskompatiblität verfolgt. Ich würde mich nicht wirklich darauf verlassen, dass es später wieder ein Modell mit den PS2-Chips gibt. Vielleicht wenn der Aufschrei groß genug ist *g*


Ja, hab es gelesen, deshalb ja auch meine bedenken bei der 400€ PS-3. Aber wer weiß was bis dahin noch passiert  Wird dann spätestens wenn _Killzone-2_ erscheint ein Thema bei mir


----------



## frogi (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*

Hi, wenn ich PC und 360 verbinde, versuche ich über mein Modem in Xbox Live zu kommen, allerdings klappt das nicht. Ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung: "Ihr Gateway konnte auf eine Netzwerkanfrage nicht reagieren". Aber ich habe doch ein Modem, muss ich dann bei Gateway überhaupt etwas eintragen? Ich habe nähmlich meinen PC und der 360 feste IP Adressen usw. gegeben, vielleicht habe ich da etwas falsch gemacht.
Könnt ihr kmir vielleicht ein Beispiel geben ( Screen ? ), wie es aussehen sollte, wenn ich im Xbox Menü das alles einstellen. Oder muss ich am Pc noch irgendwas aktivieren bzw. freigeben ?

Danke


----------



## der-jo (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				frogi am 05.11.2007 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, wenn ich PC und 360 verbinde, versuche ich über mein Modem in Xbox Live zu kommen, allerdings klappt das nicht. Ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung: "Ihr Gateway konnte auf eine Netzwerkanfrage nicht reagieren". Aber ich habe doch ein Modem, muss ich dann bei Gateway überhaupt etwas eintragen? Ich habe nähmlich meinen PC und der 360 feste IP Adressen usw. gegeben, vielleicht habe ich da etwas falsch gemacht.
> Könnt ihr kmir vielleicht ein Beispiel geben ( Screen ? ), wie es aussehen sollte, wenn ich im Xbox Menü das alles einstellen. Oder muss ich am Pc noch irgendwas aktivieren bzw. freigeben ?
> 
> Danke



sollte ich das ganze richtig verstanden haben, musst du am PC die internetverbidungsfreigabe aktivieren.
Die Xbox kriegt dann als Gateway die IP des rechners, welcher ja am Inet hängt.
der pc sollte die IP automatisch beziehen, aber bei modem ist des ja eh wurscht.


----------



## frogi (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*

ìnternetverbindungsfreigabe hatte ich aktiviert. aber wie soll die 360 die ip meines pc bekommen? ich muss doch das kabel in die 360 stecken, dh ich bin gar nicht im i-net oder?

verstehe das alles nicht


----------



## der-jo (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*

du willst doch PC und XBox zusammen im inet haben, oder?
oder was hast du vor?
der Rechner soll der Xbox als Gateway dienen, deshalb rechner-ip bei der Xbox als Gateway angeben...


----------



## frogi (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				der-jo am 05.11.2007 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> du willst doch PC und XBox zusammen im inet haben, oder?
> oder was hast du vor?
> der Rechner soll der Xbox als Gateway dienen, deshalb rechner-ip bei der Xbox als Gateway angeben...



ja nur die xbox ins internet, weil wenn ich xbox an meinem pc hab, seh ich doch nicht mehr was auf meinem monitor los ist und kann auch nicht mehr zugreifen und außerdem muss ich doch das i-net ksabel in die xbox stecken, also kann ich doch mit dem pc gar nicht ins i-net.


----------



## der-jo (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*

also:
Benutz die richtigen namen für das was du meinst.
XBox an PC?? Meinst du du benutzt den Monitor deines PCs für die Xbox?

Du kannst die Xbox mit deinem PC verbinden, diesen an das internet anschließen und die Verbindung der Xbox weiterleiten.


----------



## frogi (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



> Meinst du du benutzt den Monitor deines PCs für die Xbox?



ja



> Du kannst die Xbox mit deinem PC verbinden, diesen an das internet anschließen und die Verbindung der Xbox weiterleiten.



ok, und was muss ich da einstellen, wie leite ich die weiter?


----------



## der-jo (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*

habs selbst noch nie machen müssen, aber ich denk ich kriegs noch zusammen..

Xbox und rechner ins ein Lokales netz bringen, also 2 Ips festlegen ,
zb.:
192.168.0.1 (PC)
192.168.0.2 (Xbox)
subnetmask bei beiden 255.255.255.0

dann beim PC internetverbindungsfreigabe anmachen und bei der Xbox als Gateway die Ip des PCs angeben.

ist das 56K oder meinste DSL?


----------



## frogi (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				der-jo am 05.11.2007 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> habs selbst noch nie machen müssen, aber ich denk ich kriegs noch zusammen..
> 
> Xbox und rechner ins ein Lokales netz bringen, also 2 Ips festlegen ,
> zb.:
> ...



ja, dsl. wo stelle ich die ip's ein? aber wenn ich im xbox menü nur die gateway festlege, meckert er bestimmt wieder das er die ip nicht finden konnte oder?

aber mal ne ganz andere frage: wenn ich die xbox an den fernseher anschließe. wie kann ich den zu xbox live? dann müsste doch der ganze quark mit ip's usw. wegfallen oder?


----------



## HanFred (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				frogi am 05.11.2007 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> aber mal ne ganz andere frage: wenn ich die xbox an den fernseher anschließe. wie kann ich den zu xbox live? dann müsste doch der ganze quark mit ip's usw. wegfallen oder?


was hat'n die netzwerkverbindung mit der bildausgabe zu tun? :-o


----------



## frogi (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*

versteh deine frage nicht, han.


----------



## HanFred (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				frogi am 05.11.2007 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> versteh deine frage nicht, han.


na, der fernseher hat ja nix mit der netzwerkverbindung zu tun, in deren zusammenhang man die IPs nunmal benötigt.


----------



## der-jo (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*

Ich gebe zu ich bin auch sehr verwirrt.

schreib mal detailliert was du wo wie verbinden willst.


----------



## frogi (6. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*

Also, es gibt 2 Varianten.

1.

Ich wollte PC, Xbox und Modem miteinander verbinden, wobei nur die Xbox auf das Internet zugreifen sollte.Mit meinem PC Monitor spiele ich mit der Xbox.  Da dies jedoch IP - Einstellungen usw. erfordert, suchte ich nach einer einfacheren Möglichkeit.

2. Xbox mit Modem und Fernseher verbinden, wenn ich dies tue müsste doch die IP - Einstellungen, wie am PC wegfallen oder muss ich dann dort trotzdem noch was einstellen?

Am besten ihr gebt ne eine genaue Anleitung mit Screens usw. wo ich was einstellen muss und wo ich welches Kabel dran hängen muss.

Mein Modem: http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sta40763qe5.jpg
( das rechte kabel ist zur stromversorgung, das mittlere geht in den splitter, also kann ich nur mit dem rechten, das in den pc geht arbeiten oder?)

Hier geht das grüne Kabel vom Modem rein: http://img235.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sta40764am3.jpg

Hier die 360, wo ich nur einen Ethernetanschluss habe: http://img235.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sta40769ah1.jpg

Und mein PC, wo das rechte schwarze Kabel vom Modem reingeht, an meinem PC habe ich auch nur einen Ethernetanschluss: http://img235.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sta40770bm7.jpg


Meintet ihr dieses Feld, wo ich IP und Gateway einstellen soll?
( http://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snap0001td9.jpg )

Und diese Feld mit der I-Net Verbindungsfreigabe?
( http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snap0002ad3.jpg )


----------



## der-jo (6. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				frogi am 06.11.2007 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, es gibt 2 Varianten.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



also wenn dein PC nur einen Netzwekanschluss hat, kannste das mit der Verbindungsfreigabe nicht nutzen, denn dafür muss die Xbox mit dem PC und der PC gleichzeitig mit dem internet verbunden sein.

OB und welche ausgabegeräte benutzt werden, ist für die IP völlig irrelevant.also egal ob du nun Fernseher oder Bildschirm na deine Xbox anschliesst, die netzwerkeinstellungen sind immer dieselben...

also wenns funzt, einfach so weitermachen...


----------



## frogi (6. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*

ja, es funzt ja eben nicht. ich bekomme immer noch diee fehlermeldung mit dem gateway. wo muss ich was einstellen, mit den ip's usw. ? in dem fenster das schon auf meinem einen screen zu sehen ist?

aber eigentlich hab ich ja auch gar kein gateway, sondern ein modem


----------



## HanFred (6. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*

ich hab keine 360, kannst du sie nicht einfach ans modem hängen und dann automatisch eine IP beziehen? DHCP oder sowas?
die PS3 kann das. manchmal muss ich das modem resetten und/oder auf der PS3 einen "netzwerktest" (oder so) machen.
gibt's nichts ähnliches auf der 360?
auf den bildern vom PC steht beim gateway ne IP, wozu gehört die denn?


----------



## Bonkic (6. November 2007)

*Neue Version der PS 2 bestätigt*



> (...)Die neue PS2 ist 23 cm breit, 2,8 cm hoch und 15,2 cm tief - trotz des integrierten Netzteils hat sich hier nichts geändert. Ihr Gewicht gibt Sony Computer Entertainment mit ca. 720 g an, die Slimline-PS2 brachte es bisher auf rund 900 g. Ein Analog-Controller (DualShock 2) liegt bei, ebenso wie AV-Kabel und das Stromkabel. Unter der Modellbezeichnung SCPH-90000 kommt die neue PlayStation 2 in Japan ab 22. November 2007 in drei Gehäusefarben auf den Markt.
> 
> Der Kunde kann zwischen Schwarz ("Charcoal Black", SCPH-90000 CB), Weiß ("Ceramic White", SCPH-90000 CW) und Silber ("Stain Silver", SCPH-90000 SS) wählen. Der Preis beträgt jeweils 16.000 Yen inkl. Steuer, liegt also umgerechnet bei knapp unter 100,- Euro - Sony dreht also den Preis weiter nach unten. Ebenfalls angeboten wird ein Standfuß für 1.500 Yen, was etwa 9,- Euro entspricht.(...)



_golem_


----------



## F3liX (6. November 2007)

*AW: Neue Version der PS 2 bestätigt*



			
				Bonkic am 06.11.2007 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > (...)Die neue PS2 ist 23 cm breit, 2,8 cm hoch und 15,2 cm tief - trotz des integrierten Netzteils hat sich hier nichts geändert. Ihr Gewicht gibt Sony Computer Entertainment mit ca. 720 g an, die Slimline-PS2 brachte es bisher auf rund 900 g. Ein Analog-Controller (DualShock 2) liegt bei, ebenso wie AV-Kabel und das Stromkabel. Unter der Modellbezeichnung SCPH-90000 kommt die neue PlayStation 2 in Japan ab 22. November 2007 in drei Gehäusefarben auf den Markt.
> >
> > Der Kunde kann zwischen Schwarz ("Charcoal Black", SCPH-90000 CB), Weiß ("Ceramic White", SCPH-90000 CW) und Silber ("Stain Silver", SCPH-90000 SS) wählen. Der Preis beträgt jeweils 16.000 Yen inkl. Steuer, liegt also umgerechnet bei knapp unter 100,- Euro - Sony dreht also den Preis weiter nach unten. Ebenfalls angeboten wird ein Standfuß für 1.500 Yen, was etwa 9,- Euro entspricht.(...)
> 
> ...



Bilder:
http://www.gfdata.de/archiv10-2007-gamefront/3405.html

Btw. Sony: Hier wird nach Moderatoren für einen Playstation-Cast gesucht:
                    http://www.konsolenpodcasts.de/post/257
                    Ideal für Solidus_Dave


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Solon25 am 04.11.2007 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 04.11.2007 17:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mh, ich konnte das nicht feststellen. Ob es jetzt an der PS3 liegt kann ich nicht genau sagen, da Killzone ja ohnehin nicht gerade mit 60fps läuft. Vor allem wundert es mich, da mit Luger ja eigentlich weniger Gegner kommen etc.

Wenn ich noch mal überlege, kann es aber wirklich sein, dass so manch PS2 Spiel teils sogar besser auf der PS3 läuft. Ich hatte damals bei GoW2 z.B. kein Tearing, welches auf einer PS2 deutlich auftaucht.


Übrigens hab ich gerade wieder gemerkt, wie cool Killzone eigentlich war ^^
Hab den Part davor auch nie mit Luger gespielt :-o

Laut meinen Spieleinstellungen hatte ich es damals aber auf deutsch gespielt Oo oder ich hab gerade erst jetzt gemerkt, dass es multi ist ^^
Lädt die Ladebalken-Grafik auf der PS2 eigentlich komplett durch? Auf der PS3 nur zu 4/5.
Auch toll: Das Spiel hat ja 16:9 und NTSC, jetzt kann ich es endlich auch im Breitbild zocken ^^

Etwas enttäuscht bin von von der Glätten(AA)-Funktion der PS3, bei Killzone fällt der Unterschied nicht soo groß aus (aber einen Großteil macht ja auch das Upscaling aus. Trotz 1080p sollte man aber vielleicht nicht zu nahe am TV sitzen *g*).





@neues PS2-Modell:
laut cw wird es hierzulande Anfang 2008 erscheinen, Preissenkung noch nicht bestätigt.

Sony erzählt zwar gerne von den 10 Jahresplänen für Konsolen, dennoch finde ich es etwas überraschend, jetzt noch ein neues PS2-Modell rauszubringen.
Passend zur 40gb-PS3 Strategie? 

Nett ist die Sache mit dem integrierten Netzteil, freuen sich die Ästheten. (man munkelt ja, die 360 kommt in Japan wegen dem gigantischen, schwarzen, externen Netzteil nicht an  )


----------



## Solon25 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 06.11.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Mh, ich konnte das nicht feststellen. Ob es jetzt an der PS3 liegt kann ich nicht genau sagen, da Killzone ja ohnehin nicht gerade mit 60fps läuft. Vor allem wundert es mich, da mit Luger ja eigentlich weniger Gegner kommen etc.


Im Einkaufszentrum waren es genauso viele wie mit _Jan Templar_.



> Wenn ich noch mal überlege, kann es aber wirklich sein, dass so manch PS2 Spiel teils sogar besser auf der PS3 läuft. Ich hatte damals bei GoW2 z.B. kein Tearing, welches auf einer PS2 deutlich auftaucht.


Erklärt dann wohl warum du obiges nicht feststellen kannst 



> Übrigens hab ich gerade wieder gemerkt, wie cool Killzone eigentlich war ^^
> Hab den Part davor auch nie mit Luger gespielt :-o


War? Ist es immer noch, das Game rockt für meinen Geschmack sämtliche Ego-Shooter weg  1. Durchgang mit dem "Allrounder" _Templar_ war schon cool. Jetzt im 2. mit _Luger_ spielt man ja mehr auf "schleichen", fehlen halt Teambefehle um die anderen 3 mal hinten zu halten.. Messerkill von hinten hatte ich noch keine Gelegenheit, aber es kommen noch Parts wo sie ja als einzige durch Lüftungsschächte usw. klettern kann. Naja, auf jeden Fall hab ich mit ihr deutlich mehr Headshots und weniger Fehltreffer weil ich keine MG benutze, nur ihre Standartpistole mit 2. Angriff und sofern man es findet ein Sniper Gewehr ^^



> Laut meinen Spieleinstellungen hatte ich es damals aber auf deutsch gespielt Oo oder ich hab gerade erst jetzt gemerkt, dass es multi ist ^^


Die deutsche Synchro ist doch 1a... Finde die Zwischensequenzen recht geil, wenn _Rico_ immer auf _Hakhan_ rumhakt  



> Lädt die Ladebalken-Grafik auf der PS2 eigentlich komplett durch? Auf der PS3 nur zu 4/5.


Ja, lädt voll durch



> Etwas enttäuscht bin von von der Glätten(AA)-Funktion der PS3, bei Killzone fällt der Unterschied nicht soo groß aus (aber einen Großteil macht ja auch das Upscaling aus.


Kann ich (noch) nicht beurteilen


----------



## RevolverOcelot (6. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				frogi am 06.11.2007 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, es funzt ja eben nicht. ich bekomme immer noch diee fehlermeldung mit dem gateway. wo muss ich was einstellen, mit den ip's usw. ? in dem fenster das schon auf meinem einen screen zu sehen ist?
> 
> aber eigentlich hab ich ja auch gar kein gateway, sondern ein modem



Am einfachsten wäre es wenn du das Ethernet kabel das im Netzwerkanschluß deines PCs ist rausziehst und es dann in den Netzwerkanschluß der 360 reinsteckst. In den 360 Netzwerkeinstellungen gehst du dann auf Enstellungen Bearbeiten. Bei IP Einstellungen wählst du Automatisch. Dann nach rechts zu den Zusätzliche Einstellungen. Da bei den PPPoE Einsterllungen gibst du deinen Benutzernamen und das Kennwort das du von deinem Provider erhalten hast. Dann auf Fertig klicken. So sollte das gehen aber genau weiß ich auch net da ich über nen Router mit der 360 online gehe und da das benutzername usw. bei der 360 nichts eingeben muss.


----------



## Solon25 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				RevolverOcelot am 06.11.2007 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Am einfachsten wäre es wenn du das Ethernet kabel das im Netzwerkanschluß deines PCs ist rausziehst und es dann in den Netzwerkanschluß der 360 reinsteckst. In den 360 Netzwerkeinstellungen gehst du dann auf Enstellungen Bearbeiten. Bei IP Einstellungen wählst du Automatisch. Dann nach rechts zu den Zusätzliche Einstellungen. Da bei den PPPoE Einsterllungen gibst du deinen Benutzernamen und das Kennwort das du von deinem Provider erhalten hast. Dann auf Fertig klicken.


Genau so ging das damals schon bei der _Dreamcast Konsole_, nur hatte die ein eingebautes *MODEM*. Wie schauts da bei der X-Box aus? Glaub die ist gar net auf Modem ausgelegt?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*

*PS 3 Firmware 2.0 ist raus*


> - Die PS3 lässt sich nun per Remote Play ein- und ausschalten. Über eine Wi-Fi Internetverbindung kann man nun also auf Inhalte auf der PS3 zugreifen, ohne die Konsole eingeschaltet lassen zu müssen.
> 
> - Man wird nun eigene Abspiellisten für Musik und Fotos erstellen können. Außerdem lassen sich Inhalte in den Ordnern Video und Spiel nun gruppieren.
> 
> ...


consolewars.de

Ganz nette Goodies, aber war 2.0 nicht als DIE große Aktualisierung angekündigt?


*PSN Cards schon bald auch in Europa?*


> Bislang kann man im europäischen und amerikanischen PlayStation Store ausschließlich mit Kreditkarte bezahlen. Für viele ist diese Tatsache sehr ärgerlich, auch wenn es Lösungen in Form von Online-Kreditkarten gibt. Dennoch ist die Nachfrage nach Pre-Paid Karten, wie es sie bei Microsoft und Nintendo gibt, sehr groß. In Japan führte Sony bereits Anfang des Jahres sogenannte PSN Tickets ein, während Europa und die USA weiterhin leer ausgingen.
> 
> Dies scheint sich aber wohl schon bald zu ändern, denn seit Gestern findet man in der Konto-Verwaltung einen neuen Menüpunkt, unter welchem man PlayStation Network Card Nummern und Promotion Codes eingeben kann. Die Karten sollten also nicht mehr allzu lang auf sich warten lassen.


consolewars.de


*Ubisoft: Wir wollen Nintendo-Qualität erreichen*


> Ubisoft ist ein ganz großer Publisher für Wii-Games. In den letzten Monaten gehörten die Franzosen zu den aktivsten Entwickler auf der Nintendoplattform. Diese Arbeit hat sich mit großer Sicherheit auch finanziell für Ubisoft gelohnt.
> 
> Nun aber will das Unternehmen höher hinaus. Yves Guillemot (CEO von Ubisoft) hat verraten, dass zur Zeit rund 400 bis 500 Mitarbeiter an Wii-Software arbeiten. Im nächsten Jahr will man eine Qualität erreiche, die sich mit der von Nintendo vergleichen lässt (die ja bekanntermaßen die beste Software für ihre eigenen Konsolen machen).
> 
> Außerdem sagte er man wolle weiterhin auf den wachsenden PC-Markt setzen. Far Cry 2 wird beispielsweise zunächst für den PC veröffentlicht. Außerdem will man Ende nächsten Jahres Casual-MMOs auf den Markt bringen.


consolewars.de


*Die Geldquellen von EA*


> As for platform sales (for the three months leading up to September 30), they go a little something like this:
> Xbox 360 - $218 million
> PlayStation 2 - $73 million
> Nintendo Wii - $59 million
> ...


http://kotaku.com/gaming/electronic-arts/ea-sales-broken-down-by-platform-retailer-320179.php


*Jack Thompson bekam keine Einladung zur GDC 08*


> Wie die Messeleitung der Games Developer Conference nun mitteilt, sei die Behauptung von Jack Thompson zu einer GDC 08 Keynote Debatte eingeladen worden zu sein nicht wahr.
> 
> “The Game Developers Conference has not extended an invitation to Jack Thompson to speak at GDC 2008″
> 
> ...


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=9048


*Lost Planet Colonies kommt*


> Lost Planet Colonies Bereits Mitte 2007 gab es Gerüchte, dass Capcom an einem Nachfolger zu Lost Planet arbeitet, der den Namen Lost Planet Colonies tragen soll. Aus einer aktuellen Prüfung vom 07. November 2007 der USK geht hervor, dass solch ein Spiel wirklich existiert und bereits eine Alterseinstufung ab 16 Jahren erhalten hat. Ob es sich hierbei nur um ein Bundle mit allen Inhalten in neuer Verpackung handelt oder ein komplett neues Spiel ist nicht bekannt.
> 
> Eine offizielle Ankündigung seitens Capcom gibt es bis jetzt nämlich noch nicht. Ebenfalls fehlt ein Termin, wann dieses für die Xbox 360 erscheinen soll. Das Spiel taucht derzeit nur für die Xbox 360 in der Datenbank auf.


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=9062


*Keine US Hardwarezahlen mehr in Zukunft?*


> Oh, das könnte echt bitter werden. Wie Autor N’Gai Croal von Newsweeks Blog Level Up berichtet, wird das amerikanische Marktforschungsunternehmen NPD Group ab Oktober 2007 keine Hardware-Verkaufszahlen für die Öffentlichkeit mehr bereitstellen.
> 
> Sollte dies wirklich zutreffen sind wir nur noch auf Pressemitteilungen der jeweiligen Hersteller angewiesen und wie sie ihre Zahlen gerne interpretiert haben möchten. Zudem sollen auch nur noch die Top 5 aus den Softwarecharts anstatt der Top 10 Spiele in Zukunft bekannt gegeben werden. Vielleicht besteht aber noch die Möglichkeit, dass die Öffentlichkeit die Daten noch viertel- oder ganzjährlich zu Gesicht bekommen wird.
> 
> Beginning with the October sales data, which is due later this month, NPD is going to cut way back on what they share on a monthly basis with their non-paying customers, i.e. media. For starters, no more hardware sales data. (Can you taste the bitter tears streaming from various forums and message boards?) Sony, Microsoft and Nintendo will of course be free to release their own sales info—and presumably leak that of their competitors, if it’ll make them look good—but we will no longer receive that data from NPD. Software sales figures will only be given for the Top Five SKUs, not the Top Ten as we normally receive. We’ll eventually receive hardware numbers and Top Ten software numbers, but only on a quarterly and annual basis. There are signs that this may only be a temporary pullback, but for now, this is were things stand.


http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=9038


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. November 2007)

*PS3 FW2.0*

Das 2.0 Firmwareupdate für die PS3 ist nun verfügbar.




			
				cw schrieb:
			
		

> - Die PS3 lässt sich nun per Remote Play ein- und ausschalten. Über eine Wi-Fi Internetverbindung kann man nun also auf Inhalte auf der PS3 zugreifen, ohne die Konsole eingeschaltet lassen zu müssen.
> 
> - Man wird nun eigene Abspiellisten für Musik und Fotos erstellen können. Außerdem lassen sich Inhalte in den Ordnern Video und Spiel nun gruppieren.
> 
> ...



- und fehlt noch: Einige Canon Drucker können nun auch verwendet werden.


Alles in allem ein wenig enttäuschend, weil für mich ingame-Musik-Player und ingame-Zugriff auf XMB/Messages als Funktion für den PS-Knopf fehlt. Daran wird nämlich immer noch gefeilt (eigentlich gibt es btw diese Features schon längst, sind aber nur zugänglich wenn die Entwickler es implementieren, was sie fast alle warum auch immer nicht tun...).

Dennoch ein paar nette Featues dabei wie die Themes, Remote-Play Start (zumindest freuen sich da die PSP-Besitzer), Playlists und dass man Videos schon anschauen kann bevor sie fertig geladen haben (sehr praktisch wenn die Videos in HD teils so groß sind und man nur wissen will was überhaupt gezeigt wird ^^).
+diese Neueinteilung und PS3-News Sache


Edit: ok, ich sollte nächstes Mal gleich posten und nicht auf das Update warten 


Edit2:

Es fehlen aber immer noch ein paar versteckte Neuerungen:

Spiele(demos etc.) kann man jetzt auch in Ordnern anzeigen lassen, allerdings nur nach Format (PS3, PS1) oder Album (und man kann sie ja nicht einordnen). Aber immerhin versteckt sich unter Sortieren nach "Kürzlich wiedergegeben" eine alphabetische Auflistung (und die letztabgespielte Demo ist ganz oben).
Schon netter: Videos lassen sich auch in Ordnern auflisten, z.B. nach Monaten oder Alphabet.
Und so kann man sich auch die Videos zählen lassen -> 402 bei mir


----------



## undergrounderX (8. November 2007)

*Vermischtes*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 08.11.2007 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Und so kann man sich auch die Videos zählen lassen -> 402 bei mir


Wenn man nix zum spielen hat ...    Den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen   

*Bungie arbeitet an neuen Spielen*


> Bungie Studio Manager Harold Ryan teilt in einem Interview mit der Seite Developmag mit, dass man neben weiteren Spielen aus dem Halo Universum, bereits einen Prototypen eines komplett neuen Spiels fertiggestellt hat, der irgendwann das Licht der Welt erblicken soll. Dieses Spiel entstand schon während den Arbeiten zu Halo 3. Aber damit nicht genug, weitere neue Spiele werden auch schon ins Auge gefasst.
> 
> _   …We kept that prototype running throughout the development of Halo 3 and now we have a creative team which feels like they own that… We’re actively engaged with the senior staff here on a couple of new IPs right now, but the team that can generate cool Halo games is still running full-speed as well._
> 
> ...



http://www.xbox-archiv.de/?p=9077

*Wii - Keine DVD-Wiedergabe in diesem Jahr*



> Vor ca. einem Jahr versprach Nintendo seine Wii auch mit einer DVD-Wiedergabe zu bestücken. Dieses Vorhaben wurde nun verschoben. Wie die Japaner nun mitteilen, will man sich lieber auf die Produktion des aktuellen Modells konzentrieren, um die hohen Nachfragen in Japan, USA und Europa zu stillen.
> 
> Die DVD-Wiedergabe der Wii wird somit frühestens 2008 auf den Markt kommen.


http://www.nintendofront.de/news-21-1494-Wii.html


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				undergrounderX am 08.11.2007 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 08.11.2007 09:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich persönlich hab genug zum Spielen ^^

Die 402 bezogen sich darauf, dass ich nie was lösche was ich runterlade 
(bald aber schon, kein Platz mehr  )

Übrigens sind die neuen Sortierungsmöglichkeiten nett (Bei jedem Video, Spiel etc. lässt sich einem "Album"-Name eingeben. Gleich benannte kann man dann als Ordner anzeigen lassen, was das ganze nun sehr Übersichtlich macht, wenn man einmal alles eingetragen hat).


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*

Das PS3 US-Store-Update ist schon da und bringt u.a. die Uncharted Demo (1200MB)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 08.11.2007 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Das PS3 US-Store-Update ist schon da und bringt u.a. die Uncharted Demo (1200MB)


Klasse, 1,5 STunden hat der Download gedauert und dann gibt es die Meldung "Please insert the game disc". 


Noch was zur Firmware 2.0: Sind durchaus einige nette Sachen dabei, allerdings wäre für 2.0 schon ein wenig mehr zu erwarten gewesen. 
Auch sind die neuen Funktionen nicht ganz durchdacht / final. Warum werden die Ansichtseinstellungen / Sortierungen (nach Gruppen) nicht gespeichert? Was soll der Möchtergern-RSS-PS-Feed, wo man nichtssagende Titelzeilen sieht und der Ticker extrem „kurz“ ist? Und wieso wird bei den Videogruppen nicht nur die Anzahl der Objekte, sondern auch die Größe aller darin vorhandenen Dateien angezeigt (Dreick -> Info), bei den Gamegruppen aber nicht?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.11.2007 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 08.11.2007 21:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne oder?!
Mal probiert die PS3 auf englisch zu stellen? Vielleicht hilft es ja was.



> Auch sind die neuen Funktionen nicht ganz durchdacht / final. Warum werden die Ansichtseinstellungen / Sortierungen (nach Gruppen) nicht gespeichert?


Mh, aber das werden sie doch seit ner ganzen Weile? Auch jetzt bleibt bei mir erhalten, nach was ich sortiert habe und in welcher Gruppenansicht. Wird auch alles unabhängig für jedes Profil gespeichert.



> Was soll der Möchtergern-RSS-PS-Feed, wo man nichtssagende Titelzeilen sieht und der Ticker extrem „kurz“ ist?


Für "uns" ist der glaube ich total sinnlos. Ich schätze Sony möchte so auch Kunden mit Infos versorgen, die sich auf Newsseiten etc. rumtreiben.
Ich hab es in meinem Standard-Profil aus, weil es etwas unflüssiger ist wie finde ich (lädt ja nach jedem Menüpunkt den Ticker).
Meinst du mit kurz die Leiste? Zu den Nachrichten selbst wird man ja dann über den Browser verlinkt.



> Und wieso wird bei den Videogruppen nicht nur die Anzahl der Objekte, sondern auch die Größe aller darin vorhandenen Dateien angezeigt (Dreick -> Info), bei den Gamegruppen aber nicht?


Gute Frage, hat man vielleicht wirklich vergessen. Allerdings bin ich froh, dass es diese Sortierung überhaupt nun gibt. Nur hat es meinen Ordnungstrieb geweckt und ich hab die ganzen Videos einsortiert... (Order für Filmtrailer etc.)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 08.11.2007 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 08.11.2007 22:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne, hat leider nix gebracht. Laut I-Net / Foren solle es ne Regions-Sperre bei der Demo geben.




> > Auch sind die neuen Funktionen nicht ganz durchdacht / final. Warum werden die Ansichtseinstellungen / Sortierungen (nach Gruppen) nicht gespeichert?
> 
> 
> Mh, aber das werden sie doch seit ner ganzen Weile? Auch jetzt bleibt bei mir erhalten, nach was ich sortiert habe und in welcher Gruppenansicht. Wird auch alles unabhängig für jedes Profil gespeichert.


*patsch* Das war es. Ich hatte ja gerade den US-Account für die Demo verwendet.




> > Was soll der Möchtergern-RSS-PS-Feed, wo man nichtssagende Titelzeilen sieht und der Ticker extrem „kurz“ ist?
> 
> 
> Für "uns" ist der glaube ich total sinnlos. Ich schätze Sony möchte so auch Kunden mit Infos versorgen, die sich auf Newsseiten etc. rumtreiben.
> ...


Ja, ich meine die kurze Leiste. Wir sind vielleicht nicht die primären „Kunden“, aber trotzdem ist die Handhabung / Übersicht nicht gerade doll. Zumindest die Länge / Breite hätte man ja frei konfigurieren können.




> > Und wieso wird bei den Videogruppen nicht nur die Anzahl der Objekte, sondern auch die Größe aller darin vorhandenen Dateien angezeigt (Dreick -> Info), bei den Gamegruppen aber nicht?
> 
> 
> Gute Frage, hat man vielleicht wirklich vergessen. Allerdings bin ich froh, dass es diese Sortierung überhaupt nun gibt. Nur hat es meinen Ordnungstrieb geweckt und ich hab die ganzen Videos einsortiert... (Order für Filmtrailer etc.)


Sicherlich, die Sortierung ist ne gute Sache und damit bekommt man auch wirklich Ordnung rein. Nur ist es eben sehr schwer Ordnung zu halten, da es ja auch sonst keine „Dateiverwaltung“ ala Windows Explorer gibt, wo man mal sehen kann, wo die ganzen belegten GB sind.


----------



## theo12345 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*

Wollte mir auch grade die Demo zu Unchartet ziehen, aber der PSN Store geht zur Zeit nicht. Scheint ein wenig überlastet zu sein bei dem Update auf Version 2.0. Schade ist nur, dass ich mir die Demo dann nicht über Nacht ziehen kann.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (8. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				theo12345 am 08.11.2007 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte mir auch grade die Demo zu Unchartet ziehen, aber der PSN Store geht zur Zeit nicht. Scheint ein wenig überlastet zu sein bei dem Update auf Version 2.0. Schade ist nur, dass ich mir die Demo dann nicht über Nacht ziehen kann.


Hilft eh nicht, die Demo scheint bei keinem hier zu funktionieren. Hab mich auch schon geärgert


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				theo12345 am 08.11.2007 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte mir auch grade die Demo zu Unchartet ziehen, aber der PSN Store geht zur Zeit nicht. Scheint ein wenig überlastet zu sein bei dem Update auf Version 2.0. Schade ist nur, dass ich mir die Demo dann nicht über Nacht ziehen kann.



Siehe oben, sie läuft nicht auf PAL-PS3s.

Die Stores an sich sind down, seltsamerweise gleich alle.
könnte zwar am Ansturm liegen (aber der Download läuft), vielleicht war das mit der Uncharted-Demo aber wirklich nicht so gedacht.

Region-Codes gibt es ja eigentlich nicht, gerade bei Sony-Spielen.

Ich vermute eher, dass man sie schlicht nicht auf einer PAL-PS3 getestet hat - warum auch, ist ja erstmal nur US-Store.
Denn Insert-Disk klingt nicht gerade nach einem gewollten Region-Lock.
Die DefJam Demo funktioniert auch nicht, die stürzt einfach ab.

Da es noch ein paar Bsp. (man muss z.B. für die F1 Demo aus dem US-Store auf englisch umstellen, da er vergeblich versucht die deutsche Sprache zu laden, selbiges gilt für die 2. HS-Demo des Japan-Stores) gibt, dass man nicht bei der Demo-Veröffentlichung an etwaige User aus anderen Gebieten denkt, glaube ich nicht an einen gewollten Ausschluss der PAL-Spieler - 
obgleich es bei der Demo wirklich bitter ist, so oder so.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. November 2007)

*Japan-Zahlen*

*Japan: Hardwarezahlen vom 29. Oktober 2007 - 4. November 2007*

```
System		Einheiten	Vorwoche	Total (2007)
DSL		78.552		76.243		5.879.234
PSP		59.714		59.792		2.126.260
Wii		37.617		27.502		2.788.267
[b]X360			17.673[/b]		3.718		165.226[/b]
PS 3		17.434		18.785		771.210
PS 2		10.209		11.698		639.521
GBA SP		206		41		21.422
GC		155		58		10.079
GBM		113		64		26.887 
DS		15		30		2.951
```
consolewars


wtf?


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.11.2007 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> wtf?



liegt vermutlich an der preissenkung (und evtl. ace combat 6)


ganz schwach sind aber eigentlich die wii- zahlen, wenn man bedenkt, dass mario galaxy erschienen ist.  :-o
oder fliesst das erst ab nächster woche in die zahlen ein?


----------



## Iceman (9. November 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 09.11.2007 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz schwach sind aber eigentlich die wii- zahlen, wenn man bedenkt, dass mario galaxy erschienen ist.  :-o
> oder fliesst das erst ab nächster woche in die zahlen ein?



Da das Spiel, soweit ich das weiß, am 1.11. erschienen ist und die Zahlen bis zum 4.11. gehen sollte der Effekt drin sein. Sind ja auch immerhin 10k mehr Wiis als in der Vorwoche. Riesige Auswirkungen scheint das Spiel aber nicht zu haben.

Das die 360 aber mal in Japan vor der PS3 liegt hätte ich echt nicht erwartet.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. November 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*

Ja, Wii ist wirklich zur Zeit in Japan ein wenig schwächlich und so ganz durchschlagend scheint Mario nicht zu sein. *wunder* Vielleicht hat Nintendo mit Wii aber auch momentan zu viele "Non-Gamer" erreicht, die nun nicht so auf Mario fixiert sind und lieber irgendwelche Minispielchen zocken. 

Aber mal abwarten, was da vor Weihnachten noch passiert. Wird auf jeden Fall spannend. Die Box-Zahlen werden sicherlich wieder zurückgehen, anscheinend kam ja wohl in dem Zeitraum auch die Elite in Japan auf den Markt (5000 STück), was sicherlich auch ein wenig geholfen hat. Aber auch wenn es nur eine Woche ist, ist nett anzusehen.

Einige Zahlenspielen aus dem NeoGAF-Forum


> Wii comparisons: At week 49, Wii is where GCN was at 190.3 weeks (May 3, 2005), where GBA was at 39.1 weeks (December 16, 2001), where DS was at 51.8 weeks (November 25, 2005), where PS2 was at 58.3 weeks (April 10, 2001), and where PSP was at 85.9 weeks (July 29, 2006).
> 
> PS3 comparisons, one full year edition: At 52 weeks, PS3 is where PS2 was at 5.9 weeks (April 8, 2000), where PSP was at 20.4 weeks (April 26, 2005), where GCN was at 27.4 weeks (March 19, 2002), and where Wii was at 7.4 weeks (January 17, 2007).
> 
> ...




Und die 360 hat die Xbox 1 in Jaoan überholt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Es gibt im PS-Blog eine kurze Info / Update zu den nicht auf PAL-Konsolen funktionierenden Drake-Demo:


> As many of you in Europe and Japan may have already learned, today’s demo is currently only available on the North American PlayStation Store, and will only work on PS3 units in that territory. As you may already know, North America is the first region to launch Uncharted: Drake’s Fortune (Monday, November 19th), and we wanted to be sure that we gave our North American PS3 players the opportunity to try out the demo prior to launch. Other territories are currently putting the finishing touches on the localization aspects of the Uncharted: Drake’s Fortune demo, and will release it in their respective PlayStation Stores in due course.
> 
> Unfortunately when attempting to download the demo, our friends in PAL regions or Japan may have encountered a bug in which you are asked to insert a disc. Please ignore this prompt and accept our apologies.


http://blog.us.playstation.com/2007/11/08/uncharted-drakes-fortune-demo-update/


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.11.2007 09:55 schrieb:
			
		

> PS3 comparisons, one full year edition: *At 52 weeks, PS3 is where PS2 was at 5.9 weeks*



wow


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. November 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*

Mario Galaxy scheint ja übelst zu sein. Das 9 Minuten lange Video von Gametrailers hat meine Vorfreude auf das Spiel nur gesteigert. Allein die Spieldauer von 30 - 40 Stunden ist für ein Hüpfspiel ja wirklich astronomisch hoch. Da wird Kane & Lynch wohl von meiner Liste gekickt, und Mario nimmt den Platz ein. 

Dass Galaxy die Wii-Zahlen kaum anzuheben scheint, finde ich aber kaum verwunderlich. Ich rechne fest damit, dass einfach viele Japaner die Konsole "aus Spaß an der Freude" gekauft haben, auch wenn es zum damaligen Zeitpunkt keine Spiele gab (Hamsterkauf). Kaum eine andere Konsole lädt zum spontanen Kauf so charmant ein, wie eben die Wii (weil Zappeln + Familie + Spiel im Karton). Da fällt das grottige Thrid-Party-Lineup kaum auf. Warum auch, allein mit WiiSports kann man locker 100 Spielstunden verbringen. Der Kernmarkt wird sicherlich gesättigt sein, und jetzt werden vll. nur noch Leute zuschlagen, die damals gezögert haben. Dieser Umstand dürfte dann auch den Anstieg von 10K Geräten erklären.

Das Ding hat sich konstant über mehr als ein halbes Jahr mit Zahlen von 60 - 120 K Stück verkauft, irgendwann ist der Markt eben gesättigt, und es pendelt sich ein gesundes Maß ein - außer vielleicht beim DS, obwohl da wohl die Japaner jede neue Farbe zu kaufen scheinen, und quasi jedes Familienmitglied mit einem Gerät versorgt wird. 

Am Ende kommt es auf die Softwarezahlen von Galaxy an, und ob es dem Titel tatsächlich gelingt, die ~ 5 Millionen Grenze zu knacken, die "Mario Bros" damals auf dem DS gesetzt hat.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. November 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 09.11.2007 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario Galaxy scheint ja übelst zu sein. Das 9 Minuten lange Video von Gametrailers hat meine Vorfreude auf das Spiel nur gesteigert.



Mich das erste-10min-Video darin bestätigt, dass es nix für mich ist  ^^
Allein da gabs schon so viele Sachen, über die ich Stirn runzeln musste *g*



> Allein die Spieldauer von 30 - 40 Stunden ist für ein Hüpfspiel ja wirklich astronomisch hoch.


bezieht sich das auf ein vollständiges Durchspielen oder wirklich für ein "normales"?


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 09.11.2007 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kernmarkt wird sicherlich gesättigt sein, und jetzt werden vll. nur noch Leute zuschlagen, die damals gezögert haben.



warten wirs ab.
ich schätze mal in den wochen bis weihnachten wird sich auch in japan noch winiges (nach oben) tun.
was beim galaxy start in den usa los sein wird, will ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht wissen.   



> Am Ende kommt es auf die Softwarezahlen von Galaxy an, und ob es dem Titel tatsächlich gelingt, die ~ 5 Millionen Grenze zu knacken, die "Mario Bros" damals auf dem DS gesetzt hat.



nsmb wurde, weltweit natürlich, ca. 10 mio. mal verkauft.
das wird galaxy mit sicherheit nicht wiederholen können.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. November 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.11.2007 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 09.11.2007 17:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mario war ja schon immer eine Marke, die wie kaum eine andere die Menschen in 2  Lager spalten konnte. Für die einen Kinderspiel, für die anderen perfektes Jump&Run. Wobei Galaxy ganz klar andere Wege geht, konfusere Wege...    

Ich warte eigentlich auf Kommentare von knallharten Soldiers of Fortune 3 Fetischisten, die das Gesehene aus Mario charmant mit einem "schwul Alter?!" umschreiben. Doch selbst bei Consolewars habe ich solche Stimmen noch nicht wahrnehmen dürfen. *g*

Bee-Mario, BooBoo-Mario und die Miniplaneten verfrachten mich wieder in die glückliche und unbeschwerte Zeit, wo ich noch ein kleines Mädchen war.   

Gravitationsspielereien, die bekannten Gegner, das neue Galaxienkonzept, die klassischen Sidescroller-Hüpfeinlagen...hach...    



> > Allein die Spieldauer von 30 - 40 Stunden ist für ein Hüpfspiel ja wirklich astronomisch hoch.
> 
> 
> bezieht sich das auf ein vollständiges Durchspielen oder wirklich für ein "normales"?


 Vollständig. Zumindest laut Gametrailers. Für einen normalen "Run" braucht man vll. nur 15 - 25 Stunden - was ich aber in Anbetracht der scheinbar extrem abwechslungsreichen Umgebungen verschmerzen könnte. Die sagten ja, dass „Qualität und Quantität“ stimmen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. November 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 09.11.2007 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario war ja schon immer eine Marke, die wie kaum eine andere die Menschen in 2  Lager spalten konnte. Für die einen Kinderspiel, für die anderen perfektes Jump&Run. Wobei Galaxy ganz klar andere Wege geht, konfusere Wege...



Naja, aber irgendwie wirkt das auf mich auch nicht konfus/sureal wie Katamari sondern "doof".. kA.
Browser fällt mit seinen Holzluftschiffen ein und ballert durch das Dorf, dann kommt ein Ufo und schneidet das Schloss aus dem Boden. Anschließend wird das ganze hochgehoben und alle Schiffe verschwinden im All, Mario startet auf den ersten kleinen Kugeln. Und warum das ganze? Um die Prinzessin zum x-ten Mal zu entführen.
Und ich erzähle es nicht flachsig, das passiert dort einfach ^^
Du magst doch nur Mario, weil du auf das Freundin-Retten-Setting stehst  ^^


@Mario/Wii-Zahlen: Warten wir erst mal ab, ich sehe jedenfalls keinen Grund warum ausgerechnet Mario dort schlecht laufen sollte.
@360: woa  Ace Combat + Preissenkung? 
Und wie immer die Frage wer noch ne PS3 1-2 Wochen vor der Preisenkung/40gb Modell kauft (oder drohen sie dort auch nur dieses weiterzuführen? ^^) :-o


Für das neue PS3-Theme-Feature gibt es übrigens schon ein paar nette von Usern erstellte Themes zum Runterladen:
Z.B. hier

Aber auch nicht so nette:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(nein ich hab das nicht  )


----------



## HanFred (9. November 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.11.2007 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch nicht so nette:


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. November 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*

wow, Uncharted wurde nun schon region-free gefixt 
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2007/11/09/uncharted-drake%e2%80%99s-fortune-demo-back-on-the-world-map/
dann mal los saugen!

Naughty Dog kauf ich das Spiel allein wegen der Community-Kommunikation ab


----------



## McDrake (10. November 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.11.2007 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> wow, Uncharted wurde nun schon region-free gefixt
> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2007/11/09/uncharted-drake%e2%80%99s-fortune-demo-back-on-the-world-map/
> dann mal los saugen!
> 
> Naughty Dog kauf ich das Spiel allein wegen der Community-Kommunikation ab


Danke für die Info.
Mist noch bis 17:00 arbeiten und mit der Store-PS3 kommt man nicht in die PS3-Shops rein, um die Demo dort zu laden


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. November 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				McDrake am 10.11.2007 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Info.
> Mist noch bis 17:00 arbeiten und mit der Store-PS3 kommt man nicht in die PS3-Shops rein, um die Demo dort zu laden



Du solltest vielleicht mal eine PSP aus eurem Geschäft mit nach Hause nehmen und an deine PS3 registrieren. 

Genau für solche Fälle gibt es ja das Remote-Play+Remote-Start, damit man den Kram auch unterwegs zum Download eingeben kann und er dann fertig ist, wenn man wieder heim kommt. ^^


----------



## McDrake (10. November 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.11.2007 10:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest vielleicht mal eine PSP aus eurem Geschäft mit nach Hause nehmen und an deine PS3 registrieren.


Wo du recht hast, hast du recht.
Ich schlepp meine PSP aber sehr ungern mit mir rum.
Registriert sind die beiden Geräte schon.
Aber wie meine Frau zu Hause reagieren würde, wenn sich die PS3 auf einmal aufstartet


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. November 2007)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.11.2007 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, aber irgendwie wirkt das auf mich auch nicht konfus/sureal wie Katamari sondern "doof".. kA.
> Browser fällt mit seinen Holzluftschiffen ein und ballert durch das Dorf, dann kommt ein Ufo und schneidet das Schloss aus dem Boden. Anschließend wird das ganze hochgehoben und alle Schiffe verschwinden im All, Mario startet auf den ersten kleinen Kugeln. Und warum das ganze? Um die Prinzessin zum x-ten Mal zu entführen. Und ich erzähle es nicht flachsig, das passiert dort einfach ^^


Wo wir wieder beim Geschmack wären. *g*
Bei Final Fantasy (auch komische Luftschiffe, groteske Figuren mit komischen Haaren, Waffen, Genitalien) und Metal Gear Solid (Walker aus Metal mit Fleischbeinen, komische Ninja-Assassinen-Hybriden, ein Rentner der in einer kaputten Zukunft gegen irgendwelche Typen kämpft, und von komischen Figuren unterstützt wird) frage ich mich auch manchmal, wie man auf solche teils sehr abstrusen Ideen kommen kann. Von daher: Lang lebe die Abwechslung. Ich bin froh doofe / komische / fantasievolle Inhalte zu sehen, wäre ja schließlich langweilig, wenn alle Spiele so flach und lasch im Bezug auf kreative Inhalte wären, wie z.B. ein Crysis oder Gears. 





> Du magst doch nur Mario, weil du auf das Freundin-Retten-Setting stehst  ^^


Auch ja. *g*
Außerdem ist Mario der erste und einzige Italiener, dem ich nicht gerne eins aufs Maul geben würde - gerade nach der WM2006...   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. November 2007)

*Eindruck zur Drake-Demo*

So, habe die Drake-Demo nun ein wenig durchgespielt und muss sagen, dass es irgendwie nicht ganz an das herangekommen ist, was ich mir erhofft hatte. Aber dazu später mehr.

Nach einem netten Intro landet man wohl im 4. Level / Abschnitt (Würde ich zumindest aus der Einblendung „4 Plane-wrecked“ schließen“. Ist ein Dschungelabschnitt, den man IMO auch schon in einigen Videos und Screens gesehen hat, da dort allerdings viele gleich aussieht / sich Elemente wie Mauern, Säulen und CO mehrfach wiederholen, kann es natürlich auch ein anderer Level sein. ^^ Insgesamt macht die grüne Kulisse aber einen wirklich schönen und stimmigen Eindruck. Das Gras biegt sich zur Seite, die Blätterkronen der Bäume bewegen sich, alles ist von Moss überzogen und auch die Schatten kommen klasse rüber. Allerdings sind auch einige Sachen nicht so gut gelungen, worunter insbesondere einige der Animationen des Charakters gehören (etwa bei Sprüngen). Geschmeidig / weich ist da doch was anderes. Durchwachsen sind irgendwie auch die Wassereffekte. Mal gibt es deutliche Wasserspitzer und nett anzusehende Wellenbewegungen, aber ab und zu bzw. gerade wenn man mit der Figur tiefer im Wasser ist, dann sieht man nix mehr. Bug? Ein Bug ist zumindest auch beim Sound, da dieser bei mir wahnsinnig leise ist. Auch müssen einige der Felsen nicht unbedingt so stark glänzen.

Vom Gameplay her erinnert Demo / Spiel an eine Mischung aus Tomb Raider und Gears of War, was prinzipiell gar nicht schlecht ist. Das Kampfsystem bei Lara ist nur Autoaim + Dauerfeuer. Daher ist eine schon ganz spaßig, dass sich der Charakter hinter Objekten verstecken muss, um nicht all zu schnell zu sterben (Lebensenergie regeneriert sich mit der Zeit wieder), wobei die einzelnen Objekte auch nach und nach in die Einzelteile zerfallen.

Das Kampfsystem ist dann leider aber auch das, was mir nicht so 100pro am Game gefällt. Zum einen besteht der kurze Demo-Abschnitt zu 90% nur aus Ballersequenzen und ansonsten darf der Held mal kurz über 1-2 Abgründe springen und über 1-2 balancieren, wobei ich da die Empfindlichkeit des PS-Pads bei der Bewegungserkennung als nicht gerade so optimal empfinde, aber es sind ja – zum Glück – nur sehr kurze Einlagen. Was also bleibt sind die Ballerpassagen und da will der Funke nicht so ganz überspringen. Was bei Gears sehr gut klappt, ist hier doch eher schwammig und geht nicht so gut von der Hand, was vielleicht auch teilweise am wabbeligeren PS3-Analogstick liegen mag und reine PS-Zocker, die sich schon lange an das Pad gewöhnt haben / damit anfreunden konnten, haben da keine / weniger Probleme. Vielleicht liegt der nächste Kritikpunkt auch am Demo-Level, der vielleicht speziell erstellt / zusammengeschnitten wurde: Die Kämpfe sind nicht so ganz ausbalanciert und es geh einem teilweise recht schnell die Munition aus, wobei von Gegnern hinterlasse Waffen / Ammo im Gras / Bewuchs stellenweise sehr leicht übersehen werden. Aber gerade wenn man sich in den „Kampfgebieten“ ein wenig im Hintergrund hält und nicht gleich zu den ersten besiegten Angreifern läuft, dann ist mir mehrfach die Munition ausgegangen. (Gespielt auf normal) Blöd ist es dann auch, wenn plötzlich gleich ne ganze Gruppe / Welle neuer Gegner hinter einem auftaucht. Insgesamt ist es eher die Masse der Kugeln, die einem gefährlich wird und leider nicht die Gegner-KI. Die Feinde haben sich bei mir mehrfach selbst mit Granaten gesprengt.

Vielleicht habe ich ja insgesamt ein falsches Spiel erwartet oder die Demo ist sehr unglücklich gewählt. Ich hatte eher in der Art von TR erwartet, also viel klettern und CO und lediglich einige eingestreute Ballereinlagen, doch die Demo zeigt da leider ein anderes Bild. Irgendwie konnten da die Kampfeinlagen nicht so ganz zünden und waren mir eher ein wenig lästig. (Gründe hatte ich ja genannt). Aber vielleicht liegt ist das hier ja auch nur eine leicht polierte E3-Fassung und die finale Version ist da besser. Da hoffe ich dann auch, dass sich Drake an einer Kante festhalten kann und nicht mehr einfach nach unten fällt. *g*


Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag: Ganz vergessen zu sagen, dass die Ladezeiten wirklich genial, sprich kaum vorhanden sind. 1-2 Sekunden wird der Schirm dunkel und dann ist man auch schon im Level. 
Habe zudem die Demo jetzt auch auf dem höchsten SG noch mal gespielt und so langsam gewöhne ich mich an das Kampfsystem und es wird auch merklich einfacher, wenn man erst einmal weiß wann von wo neue Gegner kommen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. November 2007)

*AW: Eindruck zur Drake-Demo*



Demo lädt bei mir noch (DSL1000  ), daher kommt mein Eindruck später.

Wollte nur zum Level erwähnen, dass das imo der auf "allen" Shows/Messen präsentierte Abschnitt ist.

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie hoch der Kletter/Rätsel/Forsch-Anteil im fertigen Spiel sein wird, aber so weit ich weiß soll er schon ziemlich hoch sein und das Spiel keinesfalls nur 90% Ballerei ist.


Mich wundert übrigens dein Kritikpunkt Animationen :-o
Das soll eigentlich einer der größten Pluspunkte sein (sehr viele und irgendwie noch flüssig miteinander verkettet blabla neues System etc.) und sah in den Videos für mich ganz nett aus.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. November 2007)

*AW: Eindruck zur Drake-Demo*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.11.2007 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte nur zum Level erwähnen, dass das imo der auf "allen" Shows/Messen präsentierte Abschnitt ist.


Habe ich schon vermutet, da einige Szenen doch recht bekannt waren, aber so genau habe ich die einzelnen Demos / Präsentationen nicht mehr im Kopf.




> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie hoch der Kletter/Rätsel/Forsch-Anteil im fertigen Spiel sein wird, aber so weit ich weiß soll er schon ziemlich hoch sein und das Spiel keinesfalls nur 90% Ballerei ist.


Wäre wirklich schön.




> Mich wundert übrigens dein Kritikpunkt Animationen :-o
> Das soll eigentlich einer der größten Pluspunkte sein (sehr viele und irgendwie noch flüssig miteinander verkettet blabla neues System etc.) und sah in den Videos für mich ganz nett aus.


Es sind ja auch nicht alle schlecht. Etwa wenn der Held nur "rumsteht", dann sieht es klasse aus. Zu 95% ist es wunderbar, aber dazwischen - gerade bei einigen Sprüngen - fand ich einige Animationen doch ein wenig unfertig. Vielleicht auch nur weil die Demoversion nicht den ganz aktuellen Code hat.

Habe zudem oben noch einen kleinen Nachtrag gemacht.


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2007)

*Mass Effect erhältlich?*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mass-Effect-the-game-for-Xbox-360-now-available_W0QQitemZ290179979129QQihZ019QQcategoryZ62053QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

edit1:
ausserdem hat consolewars ein paar neue videos zum spiel im angebot und den us- tv- spot:
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/18576/neue_videos_zu_mass_effect/

oh mann, ist das geil- ich glaub ich brauch doch noch `ne 360!  

edit2:
vor allem die musikalische untermalung hats mir angetan (neben allem andere natürlich)! hammer!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. November 2007)

*Terminupdate bei EA*

Es gibt eine neue Releaseliste von EA:


> Nintendo DS
> 
> Die Simpsons: Das Spiel Erhältlich
> EA Playground Erhältlich
> ...


http://cynamite.de/ps2/news/more/neue_releaseliste_von_ea/6893/neue_releaseliste_von_ea.html

Sollte "The Orange Box" für die PS 3 nicht eigentlich auch noch im Nov07 kommen?


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (10. November 2007)

*AW: Eindruck zur Drake-Demo*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.11.2007 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kämpfe sind nicht so ganz ausbalanciert und es geh einem teilweise recht schnell die Munition aus,


Habs jetzt auch gespielt und muss zugeben, ich bin zu blöd für diese Kämpfe. Wenn ich mich im Hintergrund halte ist ruckzuck Feierabend mit Munition (ich kann aber zugegebenermaßen per Pad nicht wirklich gut zielen  ), und wenn ich zu den erledigten Gegnern renn um neue einzusammeln hab ich plötzlich nen Haufen Gegner von allen Seiten, die auch gleich noch lustig mit Granaten werfen (da will man dann aus der Deckung rennen, nur leider interpretiert das Spiel meine Eingabe so, daß ich zur nächsten Deckung hechten will, welche aber nicht weit genug von der Detonation weg ist - dumm gelaufen  ). Daß ich noch extra Knöpfchen drücken muss, um aufzusammeln, statt wie von überall sonst her gewohnt per drüberlaufen, machts auch net einfacher.
Sonst scheint das Teil eigentlich recht hübsch, werd mich später nochmal dran versuchen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. November 2007)

*AW: Eindruck zur Drake-Demo*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.11.2007 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gras biegt sich zur Seite, die Blätterkronen der Bäume bewegen sich, alles ist von Moss überzogen und auch die Schatten kommen klasse rüber.


Jup, mir fehlt nur etwas Interaktivität. Es bewegt sich bei Berührung nur diese eine Pflanzenart (ähnlich MGS3) und sonst clippt man sich durch die Flora (fällt nicht wirklich auf, aber wenn man es testet bleibt eben der aha-Effekt aus).
Auch bewegen sich die Pflanzen nicht auf Beschuss (schön wäre so ein Effekt wie in MGS3 - ja, das werde ich jetzt öfter vergleichen wegen ähnlicher Auslegung eines Dschungel-Levels - dort zischen die Kugeln durch dieses hohe Gras mit Schneisen). Die Tierwelt hält sich dezent zurück, neben ein paar Vögeln konnte ich nur bei sehr genauem Hinsehen Fische entdecken. Zudem kann man sie nicht effektvoll töten  (oder essen  ) 

Das Dschungelsetting ist verständlicherweise trotzdem linear (siehe MGS3), aber die Kampfgebiete sind dafür ziemlich offen.



> Allerdings sind auch einige Sachen nicht so gut gelungen, worunter insbesondere einige der Animationen des Charakters gehören (etwa bei Sprüngen). Geschmeidig / weich ist da doch was anderes.


Also geschmeidig fand ich die eigentlich alle. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass es manchmal zu sprunghaft aussieht, wenn man z.B. kleinere Stufen hinaufklettert/springt. Als wenn man dort hingezogen wird, ein wenig Feedback (irgendetwas aufwirbeln/abröckeln lassen beim Aufreten mit dem Fuß) würde hier auch noch helfen imo.
Aber du musst mal darauf achten, dass die Animationen nie wirklich immer die gleichen sind. Also wie in anderen Spielen, in denen der Charakter immer genau 3,52m weit springt. Ist bei Uncharted quasi Kontext-sensitiv. Auch wie er je nach Schräge des Untergrunds läuft ist nett. + eben die ganzen "normalen Animationen" wie schon von dir beschrieben, das Umschauen etc.



> Durchwachsen sind irgendwie auch die Wassereffekte. Mal gibt es deutliche Wasserspitzer und nett anzusehende Wellenbewegungen, aber ab und zu bzw. gerade wenn man mit der Figur tiefer im Wasser ist, dann sieht man nix mehr. Bug?


Die Wasserspritzer finde eher naja, aber die Wellenbewungen machen doch Sinn? Wenn er bis zur Brust im Wasser ist und nur noch langsam voran kommt, sollten sich da auch keine großen Wellen bilden (aber imo bewegt es sich schon noch ein wenig).
Was ich aber viel geiler fand: Seine Klamotten werden nass - bis zu der Stelle, in der man auch im Wasser stand. Sieht sehr nett aus (auch wenn das trocknen recht schnell geht und seine Frisur immer sitzt  )



> Ein Bug ist zumindest auch beim Sound, da dieser bei mir wahnsinnig leise ist. Auch müssen einige der Felsen nicht unbedingt so stark glänzen.


Mh, Sound war bei mir völlig normal :-o Meinst du jetzt den gesamten Spielsound? Ich muss meine Anlage jedenfalls nicht höher drehen als in anderen Spielen. (mal in den Audio-Optionen geguckt? Aber eigentlich sind die alle standardmäßig ganz hoch).
Das mit den Felsen sehe ich bei Moos-bewachsenen Steinen mit einem Wasserfall in der Nähe eigentlich nicht so tragisch  (allerdings gibts auch solche ohne Wasser in der Nähe, da ist es schon unpassend, aber wirklich nur reine Details).



> Vom Gameplay her erinnert Demo / Spiel an eine Mischung aus Tomb Raider und Gears of War, was prinzipiell gar nicht schlecht ist. Das Kampfsystem bei Lara ist nur Autoaim + Dauerfeuer. Daher ist eine schon ganz spaßig, dass sich der Charakter hinter Objekten verstecken muss, um nicht all zu schnell zu sterben (Lebensenergie regeneriert sich mit der Zeit wieder), wobei die einzelnen Objekte auch nach und nach in die Einzelteile zerfallen.


Nach längerem Spielen finde ich den Unterschied beim Kampfsystem zu Gears doch etwas größer als gedacht, kA.
Die zu zerstörende Umgebung fand ich übrigens sehr enttäuschend. Ich erwarte ja kein Stranglehold, aber es gehen ja im Prinzip nur diese kleinen aus Steinen zusammengesetzten Mauern zu Bruch (dafür aber schön, ok, sogar die Steine bleiben liegen). Ein wenig dürfte von Kanten schon abbröckeln und die Einschusslöcher sind ja auch sehr ähm dezent ^^



> Das Kampfsystem ist dann leider aber auch das, was mir nicht so 100pro am Game gefällt. Zum einen besteht der kurze Demo-Abschnitt zu 90% nur aus Ballersequenzen und ansonsten darf der Held mal kurz über 1-2 Abgründe springen und über 1-2 balancieren, wobei ich da die Empfindlichkeit des PS-Pads bei der Bewegungserkennung als nicht gerade so optimal empfinde, aber es sind ja – zum Glück – nur sehr kurze Einlagen.


Also ein wenig klettern durfte man ja schon, ich hab aber auch getrödelt und rumprobiert was man so machen kann (und hab son Totenschädel auf einem Spieß gefunden, man munkelt ja dass die Uncharted-Story noch später in Richtung übernatürlich geht, siehe den Fußabdruck im neuesten Trailer)
Wenn man sich Aussagen zu dem Spiel durchliest, wird es wohl an dem gewählten Demo-Abschnitt liegen.
Das Balancieren benötigt ein wenig Übung (genau wie das Granaten werfen), aber inzwischen komme ich ohne Abrutschen über die Baumstämme. Zumindest die Idee mit dem Sensoreinsatz find ich ganz nett.



> Was also bleibt sind die Ballerpassagen und da will der Funke nicht so ganz überspringen. Was bei Gears sehr gut klappt, ist hier doch eher schwammig und geht nicht so gut von der Hand, was vielleicht auch teilweise am wabbeligeren PS3-Analogstick liegen mag und reine PS-Zocker, die sich schon lange an das Pad gewöhnt haben / damit anfreunden konnten, haben da keine / weniger Probleme.


Da liegst du wohl richtig, hatte beim Zielen wenig Problem, fand es eher schon fast zu direkt. (und das mit den Sticks hatten wir ja schon ^^).
Eventuell hilft es dir (wenn nicht die Übung), die Empfindlichkeitseinstellung in den Optionen zu verändern.




> Die Kämpfe sind nicht so ganz ausbalanciert und es geh einem teilweise recht schnell die Munition aus, wobei von Gegnern hinterlasse Waffen / Ammo im Gras / Bewuchs stellenweise sehr leicht übersehen werden. Aber gerade wenn man sich in den „Kampfgebieten“ ein wenig im Hintergrund hält und nicht gleich zu den ersten besiegten Angreifern läuft, dann ist mir mehrfach die Munition ausgegangen. (Gespielt auf normal)


Mh, wenn man haushaltet geht es doch eigentlich. Es ist nur etwas ärgerlich, dass man immer 3 Schüsse für einen Gegner braucht (außer Headshot).
Sagen wir es mal so, man muss sich im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen daran umgewöhnen. Die Waffen sieht man wirklich nicht sofort (blinken etwas), ich renne halt immer zu den Leichen und warte ob das Symbol zu aufnehmen angezeigt wird.
Es ist mal etwas anders, vor allem weil man weder viel Munition horten kann noch mehr als 3 Waffen (Handfeuer, Granaten und große Waffen wie AK47) tragn kann.




> Blöd ist es dann auch, wenn plötzlich gleich ne ganze Gruppe / Welle neuer Gegner hinter einem auftaucht. Insgesamt ist es eher die Masse der Kugeln, die einem gefährlich wird und leider nicht die Gegner-KI. Die Feinde haben sich bei mir mehrfach selbst mit Granaten gesprengt.


Das sehe ich ganz anders, ich war bei der Demo besonders von der KI überrascht, die kam in den Videos gar nicht so gut rüber.
Die Schusswechsel mit ihnen gestalten sich immer etwas anders, sie zielen ziemlich gut und machen gehörig Druck. Fängt es zunächst meist mit einem Stellungskampf an, kommen sie immer näher und suchen sich Positionen, aus denen sie den Spieler treffen können. Hat man es versäumt genug zu töten, bekommt man ganz schön Probleme. 
Das mit den eigenen Granaten hab ich auch einmal gesehen, ich vermute aber, dass sie da von irgendwelchen Ruinen abgeprallt ist.
Es gibt da übrigens aber auch die absichtliche Variante: Trifft man einen Gegner kurz bevor er die Granate wirft, fällt sie ihm aus der Hand und tötet ihn selbst (meist).
Zu 80% werfen sie ja auch echt nicht schlecht und man wird gezwungen zur nächsten Deckung zu hechten.
Was mir nicht so gefällt: die Granaten werden etwas arg überdeutlich markiert (rot blinkend + Symbol), sieht unschön aus finde ich. Zudem sind gutplatzierte Granate eigentlich immer ein sicherer Kill, sie schreien zwar "Granate", aber richtig flüchten tun sie nicht ^^

Bei der KI gibt es einfach einige Details zu sehen, z.B. weichen sie zurück, wenn eine Kugel nah am Kopf vorbeiflog (Schreck). Sie erkennen sogar, wenn man auf sie zielt und überlegen es sich dann anders und gehen nochmal zurück in Deckung. Sind sie nur angeschossen, versuchen sie auch erstmal in Deckung zu gehen usw.
Auch schön: Munition leergeballert und schon brüllt ein Gegner "He's out of ammo!" ey, ruhe! 



> Habe zudem die Demo jetzt auch auf dem höchsten SG noch mal gespielt und so langsam gewöhne ich mich an das Kampfsystem und es wird auch merklich einfacher, wenn man erst einmal weiß wann von wo neue Gegner kommen.


Also ich hatte mit jedem Durchspielen mehr Spaß in den Kämpfen. Es ergaben sich immer wieder mal andere Variationen und die Schusswechsel machen einfach Spaß. Man kann dann auch etwas mit den Gegnern spielen und die Nahkampfattacken sind sehr nett (die übrigens auch von den Gegnern gestartet werden können). Ich hab zwar die Combos noch nicht so raus, aber irgendwas spektakuläres kommt immer ^^ Z.B. war ein Gegner nur 2 Säulen weiter von mir, ich wartet also ab bis er in Deckung geht und lief von der anderen Seite heran -> erwischte ihn von hinten und brach ihm das Genick, ein anderes Mal gab es einen netten Drop Kick ^^ Die Kollisionsabfrage mit der Umgebung ist auch gelungen, merkt man z.B. wenn man sich gerade prügelt und den Gegner gegen die Wand kloppt. Zudem sind auch die Leichen noch richtige Objekte (man kann auf ihnen stehen), allerdings kann man nicht mehr nachträglich auf sie ballern ^^
Oder mal ein wenig aus der Hüfte bzw. blind über eine Deckung ballern, sprich man kann die Kämpfe immer ein wenig gestalten.


@Sprachausgabe: Die Demo hat bereits 7 Sprachen inklusive Deutsch, welche auch ganz nett ist. Mir gefällt aber die Stimme von Drake im englischen viel besser, kommt der Humor sehr gut rüber (der Fallschirmabsprung  ).
Allgemein gibt es immer nette Kommentare: "I love those barrels" beim zweifachkill durch ein Explosiv-Fass ^^
Schön aber, dass man quasi das Heavenly Sword System verwenden und Texte, Sprache und Untertitel unterschiedlich einstellen kann (ich hab gern z.B. die Menüs oder zuschaltbare Untertitel auf deutsch, Sprache aber englisch)

Zur Restlichen Grafik (Schatten) und Präsentation (Story) muss ich ja nicht mehr viel sagen, außer toll ^^

Wie man vielleicht rauslesen kann, hat mir das Spiel/die Demo sehr gefallen. 
Bin auf die Vollversion gespannt, die US ist schon vorbestellt. ^^

Edit: toll, zeichenbegrenzung O_o


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2007)

*Mass Effect OXM- Test*

Meinung (Auszug):


> "The experience as a whole - the sense of awe that lasts all game long, and the emotions in your gut as you sit back at the end and just gape - pays off all on its own. *Personally, it's the best game I've ever played,* (...) Mass Effect is a transcendent experience, the new standard-setter for what a game can be. (...)"



Fazit (Auszug):


> *+ best story ever told in a videogame*





> + innovative dialogue and gorgeous graphics combine to mesmerizing effect



_OXM_ 

ist zwar "nur" die/ das OXM, aber wow!
 Mass Effect scheint die (hohen) erwartungen zu erfüllen. 

wertung ist *10/10*, aber das dürfte sich ja von selbst verstehen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. November 2007)

*AW: Mass Effect OXM- Test*



			
				Bonkic am 12.11.2007 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> *+ best story ever told in a videogame*


 [/quote]

Im Test hängt da außerdem noch ein "Period!" dran.

Der Punkt disqualifiziert daher den Tester für mich, ME ist aber trotzdem gut


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. November 2007)

*AW: Mass Effect OXM- Test*

Schön für MA, aber Wertungen von offiziellen Mags.... 


btw. es wird auch in Zukunft wieder offizielle NPD-Zahlen geben:



> The NPD had been waiting to hear back from the console manufacturers, and now Riley has informed GameDaily BIZ that the "Big 3" are in fact on board. Therefore the NPD will continue to provide media with the monthly hardware sales tally


http://kotaku.com/gaming/whining-works/the-npd-will-publish-console-figures-after-all-321632.php


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. November 2007)

*Assassins Creed*

Review auf Gametrailers.com zu Assassins Creed
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/27616.html
Wertung 9.1

Passend dazu: In Japan nur eine 360-Version von AC?


> Ubisoft is launching Assassin's Creed this week. Meanwhile Japan has to wait until November 29 to try it out, but unlike the multiplatform release in North America, Ubisoft only has a date for the Xbox 360 version. The Playstation 3 release is probably still coming out. It’s not like the box art has the “only on Xbox 360” stamp or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> I find news this rather interesting since Assassin's Creed was previously believed to be a Playstation 3 exclusive and it's made by a western company. Now in one territory the tables are nearly turned, Assassin's Creed is Xbox 360 only in 2007. Perhaps, this has something do with the title getting slapped with a CERO Z rating. Microsoft embraced 18+ CERO Z titles on the Xbox 360. In fact the Xbox 360 has by far the most CERO Z games compared to the main three systems (Wii/PS3/Xbox 360). Maybe Ubisoft feels that this is their target demographic and if this is the case the Xbox 360 is doing a decent job at carving out a niche of its own.


http://www.siliconera.com/2007/11/11/only-in-japan-assassins-creed-is-only-on-the-360/


----------



## Iceman (13. November 2007)

*AW: Assassins Creed*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.11.2007 09:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Review auf Gametrailers.com zu Assassins Creed
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/27616.html
> Wertung 9.1



Wobei ich mich echt frage wie sie da noch auf ne 9.1er Wertung kommen. Repetetives Gameplay, unrealistisches Gegnerverhalten, langweilige Kämpfe. Die einzigen Sachen die positiv rausgestellt werden ist die tolle Grafik und das "Freeclimbing".

Nach dem Ton des Testes hätte ich eher ne Wertung im 7er Bereich erwartet.

Für mich hat sich bestätigt, dass ich um das Spiel nen großen Bogen machen werde, kommt mir überhypt bis zum gehtnichtmehr vor.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. November 2007)

*Xbox Update am 4.12*

Laut OXM UK soll es am 4.12 das "Herbstupdate" für die Box geben.

U.a. soll es Xbox Games zum Download geben (1200 Points, also etwa 15€). Zum Start gibt es: Halo, Fable, Fahrenheit, Crimson Skies: High Road to Revenge, Crash Bandicoot: The Wrath Of Cortex sowie Burnout 3

Auch der Videomarktplatz soll kommen.

http://www.oxm.co.uk/article.php?id=1871

Da der Artikel inzwischen auf immer mehr Newsseiten wieder verschwunden ist, hier ein Bild des Textes von CVG:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. November 2007)

*Wii Downgrade*



> *Wii Replacing MP3 Playback With AAC*
> 
> Not that any of you actually use the feature, but starting next month the Wii won't be supporting MP3 playback. Announced as part of some changes due for the Photo Channel, in future the console will only support AAC playback. This will affect current Wii owners during either the next system update, or if you choose to download the new Photo Channel 1.1, which will be available in December. Updates to the Photo Channel seem minor (all it says is you can replace the Channel icon with a pic of your choosing), so this sounds more like a move prompted by whatever copyright/legal reason has Nintendo worried this week.


http://kotaku.com/gaming/nintendo-wii/wii-replacing-mp3-playback-with-aac-321917.php


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. November 2007)

*AW: Wii Downgrade*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.11.2007 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Wii Replacing MP3 Playback With AAC*
> >
> > Not that any of you actually use the feature, but starting next month the Wii won't be supporting MP3 playback. Announced as part of some changes due for the Photo Channel, in future the console will only support AAC playback. This will affect current Wii owners during either the next system update, or if you choose to download the new Photo Channel 1.1, which will be available in December. Updates to the Photo Channel seem minor (all it says is you can replace the Channel icon with a pic of your choosing), so this sounds more like a move prompted by whatever copyright/legal reason has Nintendo worried this week.
> 
> ...


Wii kann MP3s abspielen? 

Die von Musik begleitete Diashow habe ich ganz genau einmal genutzt: Nach dem Kauf der Konsole. Selbiges gilt für die Videowiedergabe oder das „Grafikprogramm“. Ich finde diese Features niedlich, aber insgesamt doch völlig nutzlos. Wenn ich bedenke, dass Nintendo 2008 eine teurere Wii mit DVD-Support plant, dann frage ich mich irgendwo, wer das bitte kaufen soll? Top-DVD-Player für den gewöhnlichen Heimgebrauch (ohne Hitzeprobleme beim Passivmodus und hörbare Lüfter *g*)  bekommt man schon ab 50 Euro.

Die sollten alle Musik / DVD / Video-Features aus der Konsole verbannen, und das Ding dafür wenige Euros billiger anbieten. Wii ist imho nun wirklich keine Konsole, die unbedingt multimediale Features braucht.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. November 2007)

*DivX für die PS 3*



> Einbindung in die PS3 vergrößert DivX-Universum erheblich
> 
> Tokio, Japan und San Diego, Kalifornien, 13.11.2007 - DivX, Inc. (NASDAQ: DivX) gibt die künftige Integration der DivX-Video-Technologie in die PLAYSTATION®3 (PS3TM) von Sony Computer Entertainment Inc. (SCE) bekannt. Das beliebte Computer-Entertainment-System wird somit Teil des DivX-Universums aus Geräten, die die Wiedergabe von DivX-Video unterstützen. Mehr als 100 Millionen DivX-zertifizierte Produkte sind zum momentanen Zeitpunkt auf dem Markt erhältlich, und mit der PS3 wird eine signifikante Steigerung dieser Anzahl erwartet.
> 
> ...


consolewars


Nette Sache.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. November 2007)

*AW: Wii Downgrade*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.11.2007 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wii ist imho nun wirklich keine Konsole, die unbedingt multimediale Features braucht.


Zumindest nicht, wenn sie so banal umgesetzt werden wie im Moment.


Die PS3 etabliert sich da zumindest schon sinnvoller, wird aber auch so vermarktet.
Dazu passend:
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=22740
PS3 bekommt DivX-Support.
Kommentar: nett ^^


wäh, 2min ^^
Dann noch ein Gedanke: Die 360 könnte dadurch ja auch DivX bekommen, quasi als Konkurrenzkampf. (ich hielt DivX auf beiden Systemen unwahrscheinlich und wenn, dann dass es für beide kommt).
Außer MS meidet Fremdformate so sehr wie Apple


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. November 2007)

*Wertungen zu AC*

Es gibt inzwischen mehr Wertungen zu Assassins Creed:



> IGN has it's video review and text reviews up.
> 
> http://media.xbox360.ign.com/media/8...24/vids_1.html
> 
> ...


http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=207885

Oh, oh.


----------



## Blue_Ace (14. November 2007)

*AW: Wertungen zu AC*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.11.2007 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt inzwischen mehr Wertungen zu Assassins Creed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Wertungen sind schon komisch, die einen finden das das Spiel klasse, die anderen sagen es sei nur durchschnitt. Kann leider dazu noch nix sagen, Spiel kommt wohl erst morgen   Zumindest die Kritikpunkte von ign findet man in zahlreichen besser bewerteten Spielen ebenso. Werd dann mich mal  überraschen lassen


----------



## Bonkic (14. November 2007)

*AW: Wertungen zu AC*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.11.2007 09:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, oh.



hui, kommt ehrlich gesagt unerwartet.
hätte durch die bank mit wertungen im hohen 80iger und 90iger bereich gerechnet. 
bin mal gespannt, ob die printmagazine auch genügend eier haben und den titel ggf abstrafen.


----------



## Bonkic (14. November 2007)

*Mass Effect: Weitere Wertungen*



> *EGM: Mass Effect (Xbox 360, BioWare): 9 / 9.5 / 9*





> *GameInformer: 9.75/ 10*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. November 2007)

*Infos zum WiiWare-Kanal*



> Die Spiele für WiiWare haben ein Entwicklungsbudget von maximal 100.000 US-$
> 
> Viele einzigartige Spiele befinden sich in der Entwicklung
> 
> ...


consolewars


----------



## lucdec (14. November 2007)

*AW: Wertungen zu AC*

@Assassin's Creed:

Sehr, sehr, SEHR Merkwürdig. Man sieht selten Wertungen die so unterschieldich sind.


----------



## BlackDead (14. November 2007)

*AW: Wertungen zu AC*

ScrewAttack
Top Ten PS3 Exclusives  
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/27842.html


----------



## undergrounderX (14. November 2007)

*AW: Wertungen zu AC*



			
				BlackDead am 14.11.2007 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ScrewAttack
> Top Ten PS3 Exclusives
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/27842.html


  

*Xbox Live wird 5 und bekommt nen Update*


> Der Online-Dienst Xbox Live feiert seinen fünften Geburtstag. Bereits mehr als acht Millionen Mitglieder gehören der Online-Community an. *Als Dankeschön an die Community haben alle acht Millionen Mitglieder zwischen 15. November, 09.01 Uhr, und 17. November, 08.59 Uhr, die Gelegenheit, sich kostenlos das Xbox-Live-Arcade-Spiel "Carcassonne" herunterzuladen. *Darüber hinaus erhalten alle aktiven Gold-Mitglieder, die den Service seit dem Launch nutzen, kostenlos 500 Microsoft-Points (circa 5,80 Euro).
> Anzeige
> 
> Ab dem 4. Dezember wird außerdem für alle Xbox-Live-Mitglieder ein kostenloses System-Update durchgeführt, das eine ganze Reihe von neuen Funktionen und Erweiterungen beinhaltet. Dazu gehört unter anderem originale Xbox-Klassiker, ein neuer Service, der den Nutzern die Möglichkeit bietet, online Vollversionen von Xbox-Spielen zu erwerben. Titel wie "Halo", "Psychonauts", "Crimson Skies: High Road to Revenge", "Fable" und viele weitere können dann direkt auf die Xbox 360 heruntergeladen werden.
> ...


http://www.videogameszone.de/?article_id=621206&mag=200


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (14. November 2007)

*AW: Wertungen zu AC*



			
				BlackDead am 14.11.2007 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ScrewAttack
> Top Ten PS3 Exclusives
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/27842.html




Aber in der Liste fehlt definitiv Folklore. Was vom besten, was mir in den letzten Jahren in die Finger gekommen ist - wenn auch sicher nicht für den Durchschnitts-Actionspieler geeignet.

Abgesehen davon wollt ich für mich persönlich mal ne Liste zusammenstellen, um den 360-Kauf auch neben Mass Effect zu rechtfertigen. Und als einer, der Shooter im allgemeinen eher doof findet, blieb da eigentlich nicht mehr viel übrig, seit Eternal Sonata für die PS3 angekündigt wurde :o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. November 2007)

*Zero Punctuation zu Jericho*

Zero Punctuation nimmt sich Jericho vor:
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/2633-Zero-Punctuation-Clive-Barker-s-Jericho


----------



## lucdec (14. November 2007)

*AW: Zero Punctuation zu Jericho*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.11.2007 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Zero Punctuation nimmt sich Jericho vor:
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/2633-Zero-Punctuation-Clive-Barker-s-Jericho



Mir hat es überhaupt nicht gefallen, das Spiel ansich wäre ja noch in Ordnung, aber die Waffen verderben alles, so mies wurden die noch nie umgesetzt, Rückschlag....kann man das essen? Kimme und Korn.....häh? Mündungsknall.....?!? -> Plop, plop, plop... 

Serious Sam ist ja ein echter Taktik Shooter im Vergleich...   


Wären die Waffen wie in hmmm...GRAW 2, wäre es ein brauchbares Spiel.


----------



## Bonkic (16. November 2007)

*US Zahlen 10/07*


```
H A R D W A R E:
================

HARDWARE-VERKAUFSZAHLEN OKTOBER 2007:


Pos System        Oktober 2007      September 2007    August 2007        Juli 2007
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1   Wii            519.000            501.000          403.600             425.000

2   Nintendo DS    458.000            495.800          383.300             405.000

3   Xbox 360       366.000            527.800          276.700             170.000

4   PSP            286.000            284.500          151.200             214.000

5   PlayStation2   184.000            215.000          202.000             222.000

6   PlayStation3   121.000            119.400          130.600             159.000

7   GBA              -                 75.000           69.500              87.000



INSTALLIERTE HARDWARE-BASIS USA (kumuliert):

Pos.  System               Einheiten
---------------------------------------------
1     PlayStation2         39.449.765
2     Game Boy Advance     36.093.054
3     Xbox                 14.500.480
4     Nintendo DS          13.591.150
5     Gamecube             11.769.728
6     PSP                   8.885.920
7     Xbox 360              7.094.832
8     Wii                   5.022.678
9     PlayStation3          1.982.104


S O F T W A R E
================

SOFTWARE-VERKAUFSZAHLEN OKTOBER 2007:

Pos.  System      Titel                          Publisher     Verkaufte St. Total St.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1      360        HALO 3                         MICROSOFT        433.800    3.700.000
2      360        GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF RO ACTIVISION       383.200 (inkl. Gitarre)
3      WII        GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF RO ACTIVISION       286.300 (inkl. Gitarre)
4      PS2        GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF RO ACTIVISION       271.100 (inkl. Gitarre)
5      NDS        LEGEND OF ZELDA: PHANTOM HOURG NINTENDO         262.800
6      WII        WII PLAY W/ REMOTE             NINTENDO         239.700    2.500.000
7      360        HALF LIFE 2: EPISODE 2 THE ORA ELECTRONIC ARTS  238.400
8      PS2        GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF RO ACTIVISION       231.700 (ohne Gitarre)
9      PS2        FIFA SOCCER 08                 ELECTRONIC ARTS  129.700
10     NDS        BRAIN AGE 2: MORE TRAINING IN  NINTENDO         116.900

??     PS3        Guitar Hero III: Legends of Ro Activision       105.800
??     PSP        Final Fantasy Tactics: The War Square Enix       98.100
??     PS3        Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools  Sony              74.500
??     360        Project Gotham Racing 4        Microsoft         38.300
=======================================================================================
```



_gamefront/ npd group_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. November 2007)

*AW: US Zahlen 10/07*

Eigentlich wenig überraschende Zahlen. Alles in etwa wie immer.
Nur schon komisch, dass ein Titel wie Ratchet & Clank Future auf so erbärmliche Zahlen kommt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. November 2007)

*Japan-Zahlen*

*Hardwarezahlen Japan 5.11 bis 11.11*

```
akt. W.		letzte Woche
DSL	78.884		78.552
PSP	58.964		59.714
PS 3	55.924		17.434
Wii	34.546		37.617
PS 2	9.043		10.209
360	5.817		17.673
GBM	708		113
GBA	211		206
GC	69		155
DS	30		15
GBA	4		0
```

*Softwarezahlen Japan*
01. [NDS] Mario Party DS (Nintendo) - 235,000 / NEW
02. [PS3] Shin Sangoku Musou 5 (Koei) - 188,000 / NEW
03. [WII] Super Mario Galaxy (Nintendo) - 74,000 / 325,000
04. [NDS] Final Fantasy Tactics A2 (Square-Enix) - 23,000 / 215,000
05. [360] Shin Sangoku Musou 5 (Koei) - 22,000 / NEW
06. [PSP] Castlevania Chronicle (Konami) - 19,000 / NEW
07. [WII] Wii Sports (Nintendo) - 15,000 / 2,197,000
08. [NDS] DS Nishimura Kyotarou Suspense Detective Series: Deadly Intent (Tecmo) - 13,000 / 129,000
09. [NDS] Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day (Nintendo) - 13,000 / 690,000
10. [PS3] Ratchet & Clank Future (Sony) - 12,000 / NEW

11. [WII] Wii Play (Nintendo)
12. [NDS] Kanji Brain Test 2.5M (IE Institute)
13. [NDS] Mario Kart DS (Nintendo)
14. [WII] Mario Party 8 (Nintendo)
15. [NDS] DS Literature Collection (Nintendo)
16. [NDS] Pokémon Mysterious Dungeon: Time Expedition Party (Pokémon)
17. [NDS] New Super Mario Bros. (Nintendo)
18. [NDS] My Housekeeping Diary (Nintendo)
19. [PS3] Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfighter 2 (Ubi Soft)
20. [NDS] Pokémon Mysterious Dungeon: Shadow Expedition Party (Pokémon)
21. [NDS] World Soccer Winning Eleven DS: Goal to Goal (Konami)
22. [PSP] Gundam Battle Chronicle (Bandai-Namco)
23. [360] Ace Combat 6: Fires of Liberation (Bandai-Namco)
24. [PS2] NBA Live 08 (EA)
25. [NDS] More Brain Age (Nintendo)
26. [NDS] More English Training (Nintendo)
27. [NDS] Tamagotchi no Puchi-Puchi Omisecchi: Thanks Everybody! (Bandai-Namco)
28. [NDS] Animal Crossing Wild World (Nintendo)
29. [NDS] Dragon Tamer: Sound Spirit (Bandai-Namco)
30. [PSP] Monster Hunter Portable 2nd (Capcom)

NeoGAF


----------



## Bonkic (16. November 2007)

*Assassins Creed- Vergleich PS 3/360*

http://www.xboxfront.de/news-1125-9168.html

die 360 version wirkt, für meine begriffe, mal wieder ein stück hübscher.
wirklich frappierend finde ich aber das teilweise erbärmliche ruckeln auf ps3.  
oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?  :-o


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (16. November 2007)

*AW: Assassins Creed- Vergleich PS 3/360*



			
				Bonkic am 16.11.2007 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.xboxfront.de/news-1125-9168.html
> 
> die 360 version wirkt, für meine begriffe, mal wieder ein stück hübscher.
> wirklich frappierend finde ich aber das teilweise erbärmliche ruckeln auf ps3.
> oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?  :-o




ich frage mich seit ichs spiel ob wirklich langzeitmotivation vorhanden sein wird. denn ich hoffe der ablauf der missionen ist nicht immer gelich wie es zu beginn den anschein macht !! wer spielt schon über 10 stunden ? wie ist der balauf. geh auf nen aussichtspunkt, fidne das assasinen büro , hol dir den auftrag , geh infos holen bei leuten , finde opfer , bring es um ! hmmmm ist das denn immer der gleiche ablauf ? vorallem macht mir das spass 25-30 stunden ?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. November 2007)

*id Software löst das Versprechen von der Quake-Con ein*

Auf der letzten Quake-Con outete sich John Carmack als Nintendo-Fanboy und kündigte äußert direkt das Vorhaben an, bekannte id-Serien zumindest auf den portablen DS zu verfrachten. Dies scheint sich nun zu bewahrheiten, da id eine Partnerschaft mit Fountainhead Entertainment (Doom RPG / Orcs & Elves für Handys)  eingegangen ist. Demnach ist der Weg wohl auch für das versprochene Quake Arena DS frei, über das Carmack noch vor einigen Monaten stark schwärmte. Überraschend ist allerdings der Punkt, dass man auch Titel für die PSP veröffentlichen möchte. Ein interessanter Zug, vor allem weil es sich Carmack nicht nehmen lies, in seiner Keynote ordentlich über Sony, die PS3 und die PSP zu meckern. Ein genaues Projektlineup wurde noch nicht veröffentlicht.

Quelle: http://www.videogameszone.de/?article_id=621524&mag=23

Meine Meinung: Yeah! Ein Quake für DS wäre eine feine Sache - wenn man sich denn Mühe gibt, und nicht so einen Müll produziert, wie beim Handyport "Orcs & Elves" für den DS. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## LordMephisto (16. November 2007)

*AW: id Software löst das Versprechen von der Quake-Con ein*

Super Mario Galaxy anyone?
Würden mich mal User Reviews interessieren, hab leider noch keine Wii.


----------



## Bonkic (16. November 2007)

*SMG*



			
				LordMephisto am 16.11.2007 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Super Mario Galaxy anyone?




vermutlich heut abend.
werd dann erste eindrücke posten, falls noch bedarf besteht.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. November 2007)

*AW: SMG*



			
				Bonkic am 16.11.2007 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> vermutlich heut abend.
> werd dann erste eindrücke posten, falls noch bedarf besteht.


Jo mach dann mal. Ich will das Spiel zwar sowieso, weiß auch dass es genial ist, und werde wahrscheinlich auf jede kritische Stimme pfeifen, aber hey, was solls. *g*

Regards. eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. November 2007)

*Wertungen*

Aus der aktuellen GameInformer:



> PlayStation 3
> Ratchet & Clank: Tools of Destruction - 9.25, 9.25
> Uncharted: Drake's Fortune - 8.75, 9.0
> The Eye of Judgement - 8.0, 8.0
> ...



consolewars


----------



## lucdec (16. November 2007)

*AW: Assassins Creed- Vergleich PS 3/360*



			
				Bonkic am 16.11.2007 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.xboxfront.de/news-1125-9168.html
> 
> die 360 version wirkt, für meine begriffe, mal wieder ein stück hübscher.
> wirklich frappierend finde ich aber das teilweise erbärmliche ruckeln auf ps3.
> oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?  :-o



Jap, die XBox Version ist hübscher. Da hat Sony sich mit dem Cell Processor wohl ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten. 

Nichts gegen Sony, aber, dass die PS 3 obwohl sie, lange Zeit nach der 360 erschienen ist, nicht mindestens "die gleich schöne Grafik" darstellen kann...


----------



## HanFred (16. November 2007)

*AW: Assassins Creed- Vergleich PS 3/360*



			
				lucdec am 16.11.2007 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jap, die XBox Version ist hübscher. Da hat Sony sich mit dem Cell Processor wohl ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten.


das game ist viel zu hell eingestellt auf der PS3, das lässts ich verändern.
bleibt ein kleines bisschen mehr schärfe auf der 360, dafür AA auf der PS3.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. November 2007)

*AW: Assassins Creed- Vergleich PS 3/360*



			
				lucdec am 16.11.2007 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts gegen Sony, aber, dass die PS 3 obwohl sie, lange Zeit nach der 360 erschienen ist, nicht mindestens "die gleich schöne Grafik" darstellen kann...


Liegt wohl primär an UbiSoft, und sekundär an Sony, die vll. beim Support des Studios gepennt haben. Wobei: War AC damals nicht primär für PS3 angekündigt, und kam dann auf die XB360?

Jedenfalls wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen von der PS3 in den USA so anguckt, dann werden ja direkt wider Erinnerungen an den GameCube wach - die  "schlechteste" Konsole der letzten Generation, bezogen auf die Marktposition.

Der Trend setzt sich ja auch konsequent bei den Softwareplatzierungen fort. Da ist mal für 2 Wochen ein Titel halbwegs gut vertreten, aber dann landet auch der wieder im Nirwana. Ich glaube es dürfte klar sein, dass die PS3 1 Jahr nach dem Launch nicht im Ansatz die Erwartungen erfüllen konnte, und quasi als finanzieller Flop für Sony zu bezeichnen ist. Laut Bilanzbericht macht Sony in allen Sparten Gewinn oder hält den positiven Kurs - nur die Gamingsparte sorgt noch immer für große finanzielle Defizite. Da werden wohl auch die temporär gestiegenen PS3-Verkäufe in Japan nichts reißen, und bis irgendwann mal exklusive Spiele wie MGS oder FF kommen, kann es dem Ding wohl so gehen wie damals dem Cube: Es wird nur von „Haus aus“ mit guter Ware beliefert, die leider auch kein Systemseller mehr war. Resi und GTA werden imho keinen großen Stich setzen - dafür ist die Hardwarebasis der XB360 schon zu groß, und wird bis dahin auch noch gewachsen sein.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Rabowke (16. November 2007)

*AW: Assassins Creed- Vergleich PS 3/360*



			
				HanFred am 16.11.2007 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 16.11.2007 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schau dir bitte nochmal allein die Texturen der Gebäude an, ganz auffällig die eine Einstellung, wo man Steine in einem Turm sieht.

Nun sag mir nochmal das liegt an der Helligkeit. 

Wegen AA würd ich mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, IMO hat die Xbox360 Variante auch AA bei AC.


----------



## Iceman (16. November 2007)

*AW: Assassins Creed- Vergleich PS 3/360*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 16.11.2007 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Liegt wohl primär an UbiSoft, und sekundär an Sony, die vll. beim Support des Studios gepennt haben. Wobei: War AC damals nicht primär für PS3 angekündigt, und kam dann auf die XB360?



Ja, war aber nur Verzögerungstaktik oder sowas. In einem Interview mit dem Creative Director welches ich neulich gelesen hab bezifferte er das Team auf iirc 150 Leute wovon ~120 an der Xbox 360 Version arbeiteten während jeweils 15 Leute die Portierungen auf PS3 und PC machen.

Bei Assassins Creed war also im Endeffekt auch die 360 Leadplattform wie es momentan eigentlich bei allen Multiplattformtiteln der Fall ist.


----------



## Iceman (16. November 2007)

*AW: Assassins Creed- Vergleich PS 3/360*



			
				HanFred am 16.11.2007 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> das game ist viel zu hell eingestellt auf der PS3, das lässts ich verändern.
> bleibt ein kleines bisschen mehr schärfe auf der 360, dafür AA auf der PS3.



AA haben beide Versionen imo, sieht im HD Video so aus. Wenn man mal von der Helligkeit absieht sehe ich eigentlich nur eine Stelle mit deutlichen Unterschieden, nämlich da wo auf den einen Sprecher rangezoomt wird, die Gesichtsdarstellung ist auf der 360 besser.

Und besonders die Reitszene ist auf der PS3 deutlich ruckliger obwohl er nichtmal mit voller Geschwindigkeit reitet wie es bei der 360 Aufnahme gemacht wird.

Man kann eigentlich momentan durchweg sagen: Wenn ein Spiel auf beiden Konsolen erscheint ist die 360 Version mindestens gleichwertig und in vielen Fällen optisch besser als die PS3 Version.


----------



## bustasbass (16. November 2007)

*AW: Assassins Creed- Vergleich PS 3/360*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 16.11.2007 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 16.11.2007 10:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fand auch, dass die 360er Version nicht so matschige Texturen hat, bzw dass der Meister erst hier al ein Auge hat... Tztztz... Schön langsam sollten die Programmierer die massive Power aller Cores ausniutzen können! (/ironie modus off)

Hab mir zu Beginn auch gedacht, dass die 
motivation ein Prob sein könnte, nachdem man im ganzen Land war, alle Städte mal gesehen hat, usw...
Irgendwie schaffen sies aber ganz gut. Die Türme werden höher, sind immer besser bewacht, schwieriger raufzuklettern. Die Opfer immer besser bewacht, die rette die Bürger Kämpfe (trotz recht mittelmässigem Kampfsystems) werden schwerer... Die Story hilft auch viel. Man merkt einfach immer mehr dass noch was grosses kommen wird.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. November 2007)

*AW: Assassins Creed- Vergleich PS 3/360*



			
				Rabowke am 16.11.2007 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 16.11.2007 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öhm ja? Durch die viel zu hohe Helligkeit bei der PS3-Aufnahme wirkt nicht nur das ganze Bild verwaschen und Kontrastärmer, durch die dunklere 360-Aufnahme werden auch noch die Schatten/dunklen Kanten etc. betont und die Texturen wirken plastischer.

Ich weiß auch nicht, wieso GT das nicht endlich mal verbessert bei ihren Grafikvergleichen, so kann man nur schwer Unterschiede erkennen, wenn man die ganze Zeit vom Bild abgelenkt ist.
Denn in quasi allen Vergleichen von GT ist das PS3-Bild zu hell eingestellt und das der 360 manchmal zu dunkel (oder es wird nur die Standardfarbeinstellungen der 360 verwendet).
Man sieht es ja schnell an den Kommentaren, dass es bei keinem der PS3-Besitzer so aussieht. Wo genau diese Fehler bei der PS3-Aufnahme passieren weiß ich nicht, aber es würde z.B. schon sehr helfen den vollen RGB-Farbraum über HDMI zu aktivieren...

Witzigerweise scheinen es auch mehrere Aufnahmen zu sein, achtet mal auf die Kampfszene mit den Soldaten, dort ist auf einmal das PS3-Bild nicht so hell.

Da man wie gesagt so nicht wirklich gut vergleichen kann, spare ich mir mal Vergleiche von Texturen etc., sieht für mich auf den ersten Blick quasi gleich aus. Welche Version mehr ruckelt kann ich nicht sagen, da hab ich nicht drauf geachtet und es daher wohl nicht bemerkt.

Noch lustiger wird es bei den Angaben der Spieletester(+Entwickler  ), die mal die eine und mal die andere Version besser darstellen bei Framerate, Texturen etc.
(wobei IGN mal wieder den Vogel abschießt und nicht nur ne miese Wertung für AC gibt sondern die PS3-Fassung wegen der Technik noch ein wenig mehr abwertet  )


Kann daher auch nicht Iceman's Pauschalisierung unterschreiben, zumindest der Teil mit dem "in vielen Fällen besser" trifft ja nun in diesen Monaten nicht mehr so wirklich zu.


Zum Spiel selber kann ich noch nichts sagen, meine US-CE (wollte nicht diese komische PAL-CE, die nur ne große Figur hat  ) ist nun noch 1-3 Wochen unterwegs mit der Post, blöder weltweiter Release :/ 


@MurPhYsSHeeP: So wie ich es höre/vermute, ist das Spiel nur wiederholend, wenn man es sich selbst so macht. Es ist ja nun mal ein Sandbox-Spiel und daher kann man die Attentate immer mal wieder anders ausführen. (klappt bei GTA zwar trotzdem mit abwechslungsreichen Missionen, aber bei AC machen viele andere Missionstypen eben wenig Sinn, wenn man ein Assassine ist).
So könnte ich mir auch die unterschiedlichen Wertungen erklären.


----------



## Bonkic (16. November 2007)

*SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*

der anfang ist gemacht und die ersten 10 sterne sind mein.

der spieleinstieg war nintendo- üblich sehr seicht, an allen ecken und enden wird erklärt, was man wie zu tun hat.
ich brauche ein paar minuten, um mich an die dauernden perspektivwechsel zu gewöhnen dann läuft aber alles wie geschmiert.
der effekt um die planeten herumlaufen zu können, ist einfach grandios!

hierbei fällt sofort die wunderhübsche, butterweich laufende grafik ins auge.
was mir persönlich besonders gefällt ist der "plastische" look der oberflächentexturen.
sorry, wie ichs anders ausdrücken soll, weiss ich leider nicht.
wer das spiel aber in aktion gesehen hat, wird wissen, was ich meine.

beeindruckend gelungen ist vor allem das "fell" der bienenkönigin.
hier zeigt die wii, dass sie auch grafisch mehr drauf hat als die teilweise erbärmlichen gehversuche einiger 3rd parties vermuten liessen.

meine grössten bedenken galten, wie fast immer bei wii titeln, der steuerung.
dieser lösten sich aber von einer sekunde auf die andere in wohlgefallen auf, da sie einfach perfekt  und äusserst exakt funktioniert; egal ob man läuft, springt, schiesst, stampft, fliegt, sternenstaub verschiesst- ganz egal (ob man dafür allerdings zwingend eine steuerung mit bewegunssensoren gebraucht hätte, ist ein anderes thema).

die spielmechanik ist ohnehin über jeden zweifel erhaben.
sprünge enden dort, wo sie sollen; die flugsequenzen "fühlen" sich so an, wie man sich das vorgestellt hat etc.pp.

bislang machts mir, vorsicht blasphemie!, mehr spass als weiland mario 64 (sunshine hab ich nie gespielt).
warum kann ich nicht genau sagen, unter anderem liegts wohl daran, dass man (zumindest bis jetzt ) immer genau weiss, was man wo und wann zu tun hat.
unter anderem dadurch erscheint mir das spiel ein stück leichter zu sein, als eben mario 64.
für manche mag das vielleicht eher ein minuspunkt sein, mir hingegen gefällt gerade das. 

vorläufiges fazit:
tolles spiel bislang, für eine endgültige beurteilung ist es aber noch viel zu früh.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. November 2007)

*AW: Wertungen zu AC*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 14.11.2007 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 14.11.2007 17:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und Lair fehlt *g*
Abgesehen davon würde ich gerne mal eine Top10-Exklusivliste der ersten 12 Monate von Wii und 360 sehen :-o


----------



## LordMephisto (16. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*



			
				Bonkic am 16.11.2007 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> vorläufiges fazit:
> tolles spiel bislang, für eine endgültige beurteilung ist es aber noch viel zu früh.


Danke   
War aber eigentlich eh klar das das Spiel sehr gut ist.
Dann hätten wir also Zelda, Metroid und Mario. Langsam wird es Zeit die Kiste zu kaufen.


----------



## Bonkic (16. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*



			
				LordMephisto am 16.11.2007 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 16.11.2007 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was ich übrigens vollkommen vergessen habe zu erwähnen ist die geniale musikuntermalung!   

schade, dass vermutlich viele vertreter der playstation- generation nicht in den genuss von mario galaxy kommen werden, weil ihnen das spiel zu "uncool" oder "kindisch" ist.
na ja....


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (16. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*



			
				Bonkic am 16.11.2007 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> schade, dass vermutlich viele vertreter der playstation- generation nicht in den genuss von mario galaxy kommen werden, weil ihnen das spiel zu "uncool" oder "kindisch" ist.
> na ja....


Als Playstation-Besitzer muss ich dazu anmerken, daß ich heut leicht angesäuert war, daß SMG heut in keinem Laden zu haben war - scheiss Kleinstadt


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 16.11.2007 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 16.11.2007 21:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War bei uns heute nicht anders...der Verkäufer meinte aber, ich soll mich bei Mehdorn bedanken. Ich denke damit ist klar, warum der Laden das Spiel heute nicht hatte. "Mit viel Glück ist es am Montag da".    

Regards, eX!


----------



## Iceman (17. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*



			
				Bonkic am 16.11.2007 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> schade, dass vermutlich viele vertreter der playstation- generation nicht in den genuss von mario galaxy kommen werden, weil ihnen das spiel zu "uncool" oder "kindisch" ist.
> na ja....



Bin ich entschuldigt weil ich mit Jump&Runs im Allgemeinen und Mario im Speziellen absolut nichts anfangen kann?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*



			
				Iceman am 17.11.2007 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 16.11.2007 21:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und ich vertrete auch keine Doppelmoral und kaufe Ratchet&Clank nicht. *g*

Im Übrigen fand ich Mario auf NES/Gameboy toll, aber alles danach war mir zuviel  (außer noch Yoshi's Island auf SNES, aber das war ja mal etwas anderes ^^ )

Außerdem mag einfach nur den gesamten "Stil" nicht  Wenn schon "kindisch", dann LittleBigPlanet oder LocoRoco mäßig.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. November 2007)

*Xbox-News*

Auch bei MS scheint der DivX-Support nun "offiziell" zu sein:


> It has just been confirmed, that Microsoft is currently working with Divx, Inc. to bring the popular Divx MPEG-4 video format to the Xbox 360. However, Microsoft also said that this Divx project for Xbox 360 is currently not in their high priority list.[...]Hell also said that with the latest 2.00 firmware update, the Divx video format support has already been partially implemented on Playstation 3, and the full Divx support will come with the next Playstation 3 firmware update. However on Xbox 360, the release date for the Divx support is still unknown.


http://www.xuecast.com/?p=246


Btw. Amazon hat eine wirklich heftiges 360-Bundle im Sortiment:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.11.2007 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem mag einfach nur den gesamten "Stil" nicht  Wenn schon "kindisch", dann LittleBigPlanet oder LocoRoco mäßig.


Wobei LocoRoco schon fast eher in die Richtung "gnadenlos peinlich" ging, jedenfalls dann, wenn man das Spiel auch mal mobil im Bus oder so spielen wollte. Bei der DL-Variante für die PS3 ist ja diese öffentliche Entblößung nicht gegeben. *g*
Von der Spielmechanik ist das Ding klasse, aber der Stil, mit dieser schlicht extrem lauwarmen Soundausgabe und Grafik, ist fast unerträglich. "Gayest presentation ever seen".   

Da wirkt Mario im Vergleich ja fast schon wie ein heroischer Superheld, der heldenhaft Weib, Pilz und Gesang vor dem diabolischen Bowser rettet.   

"Kindisch" sind solche Spiele sicherlich irgendwo. Nur gibt es dann noch Unterschiede zwischen "kindlich verspielt mit leichtem Peinlichkeitsfaktor" (Zelda The Wind Waker, Mario, Banjo & Kazooie, Rayman) und schlicht "übelst peinlich". Und zumindest da würde ich LocoRoco ohne zu überlegen ansiedeln. Ist auf dem selben Niveau wie Teletubbies. Einfach bäh...obwohl das Spiel sonst richtig kewl war - und bis heute das einzige PSP-Game ist, das sich spielerisch kreativ und anders gibt.

Am Ende aber wieder eine Sache des Geschmacks. So finde ich einen komischen Nano-Superhelden-Tanga-Suit aus Crysis auch nicht viel "erwachsener", als einen Klempner, der Pilze futtert und sich in eine dicke Biene verwandeln kann.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 17.11.2007 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> "Kindisch" sind solche Spiele sicherlich irgendwo. Nur gibt es dann noch Unterschiede zwischen "kindlich verspielt mit leichtem Peinlichkeitsfaktor" (Zelda The Wind Waker, Mario, Banjo & Kazooie, Rayman) und schlicht "übelst peinlich". Und zumindest da würde ich LocoRoco ohne zu überlegen ansiedeln. Ist auf dem selben Niveau wie Teletubbies. Einfach bäh...obwohl das Spiel sonst richtig kewl war - und bis heute das einzige PSP-Game ist, das sich spielerisch kreativ und anders gibt.



Also ich meinte mit der Aussage, dass es für mich dann eben nicht kindisch ist, weil es fast schon wieder Kunst ist.
Mangels Handeld komme ich da auch nicht in diese peinliche Lage, wobei ich LocoRoco Cocoreccho (  ) schon stolz auf der PS3 anderen präsentiert habe *g*
LocoRoco hat für mich einfach Stil/Design (aber wie du schon sagst, Geschmackssache) - aber was hast du gegen den Song?? Allein dafür haben sich die 3€ gelohnt


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.11.2007 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> aber was hast du gegen den Song?? Allein dafür haben sich die 3€ gelohnt


Die Weihnachtsversion (als PSP-Demo) davon ist noch unmenschlicher. Wegen dem Lied wurden Kriege verloren, Minderheiten gejagt und Merkel zum Kanzler. Der Antichrist persönlich war Komponist (nein, nicht Bohlen).   

Regards, eX!

...mist...Ohrwurm....gnar!


----------



## Solon25 (17. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*



			
				Bonkic am 16.11.2007 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> (sunshine hab ich nie gespielt).


Dann sag ich mal, du hast was verpasst  Mit Mario-64 wurde ich nach mehreren Anläufen irgendwie nicht "warm". _SMS_ hab ich mir dann in der Players Choice Version geholt und kam da nicht von los. Ich hab das täglich ca. 6 Std. gespielt und war gut 2-3 Wochen beschäftigt 

Das Feature mit der Wasserspritze ist genial und dazu noch die Bonus Level die richtig gutes altes klassisches J&R bieten. Drehende Balken mit Hindernissen überqueren, Plattformen/Kisten die sich bewegen oder nach kurzer Zeit in Luft auflösen usw. usf. um ans Ziel zu kommen haben in den Bonus Leveln Sauspaß gemacht


----------



## F3liX (17. November 2007)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.11.2007 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Btw. Amazon hat eine wirklich heftiges 360-Bundle im Sortiment:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur komm ich nicht auf die angegebenen 385,00€

Im Einkaufswagen werden EUR 489,41 angezeigt (Xbox360 Value Bundle 2007 + Halo 3 + OEM-Paket)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. November 2007)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				F3liX am 17.11.2007 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur komm ich nicht auf die angegebenen 385,00€
> 
> Im Einkaufswagen werden EUR 489,41 angezeigt (Xbox360 Value Bundle 2007 + Halo 3 + OEM-Paket)


Das ist bei Amazon bei "Zusammenstellungen" immer so. Im Einkaufswagen steht der falsche Preis. Wenn du zur Kasse gehst, dort deine Daten eingegeben hast, etc. und auf der "Finalen Seite" bist, wo du lediglich die Bestellung noch einmalig bestätigen musst, da stimmt dann auch der Preis und es wird automatisch eine Art "Rabattgutschein" für die Zusammenstellung eingelöst.

Edit: Hier ein Bild vom finalen Preis (+~5 Porto für den 18ner Artikel)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F3liX (17. November 2007)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.11.2007 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist bei Amazon bei "Zusammenstellungen" immer so. Im Einkaufswagen steht der falsche Preis. Wenn du zur Kasse gehst, dort deine Daten eingegeben hast, etc. und auf der "Finalen Seite" bist, wo du lediglich die Bestellung noch einmalig bestätigen musst, da stimmt dann auch der Preis und es wird automatisch eine Art "Rabattgutschein" für die Zusammenstellung eingelöst.



 Danke dir, nun weiß ich schon mal was unterm Weihnachtsbaum liegen wird


----------



## Blue_Ace (18. November 2007)

*Kane & Lynch nicht der erhoffte HIt?*

Gibt erste Wertungen zu Kane & Lynch die allerdings alles andere als umwerfend ausfallen. Eine Sammlung gibts bei gamerankings.com, derzeit der Schnitt bei 70%. Von dem Konzept hätte ich mir einiges mehr versprochen.   

http://www.gamerankings.com/htmlpages2/934403.asp


----------



## TheGameMC (18. November 2007)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.11.2007 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> F3liX am 17.11.2007 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seh ich jetzt das richtig, dass xbox 360 premium (also 20 gb, controller (auch zwei oder sogar funk?) xbox live gold 3 monate), kameo, forza2, pgr 3, pinata zusammen nur 390€ kosten?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (18. November 2007)

*AW: Kane & Lynch nicht der erhoffte HIt?*



			
				Blue_Ace am 18.11.2007 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt erste Wertungen zu Kane & Lynch die allerdings alles andere als umwerfend ausfallen. Eine Sammlung gibts bei gamerankings.com, derzeit der Schnitt bei 70%. Von dem Konzept hätte ich mir einiges mehr versprochen.
> 
> http://www.gamerankings.com/htmlpages2/934403.asp


Man darf den Medien nicht trauen, gerade bei Underdog-Games mit Minimal-PR wie „Kane & Lynch“. 

Ein Hit wäre es nie geworden. Die Wertungen spiegeln aber vorzüglich die verlogene Doppelmoral "unserer" Medien wieder. Kane & Lynch hat permanent in den Wertungen einen auf den Sack bekommen, weil die KI der Mitstreiter öfter Aussetzer hat. Tja, bei Crysis nicht anders, nur reicht es da noch für die 98% mit dem Hinweis, dass die KI im Patch wahrscheinlich verbessert wird. Deppen.

Aber allein wegen den Figuren und der Story ist das Spiel wohl spielenswert. Gametrailers hat der Story eine 9.0 gegeben, und der Titel kommt auf eine 8.0. Positiv seien die abwechslungsreichen Aufträge, der gute Coop, sowie eben die Figuren, die im krassen Gegensatz zu dem stehen, was man sonst so kennt (kein dummer Heldenmythos, sondern garstige Anti-Helden).

Am besten aus der Videothek leihen und selbst spielen. Auf das Geschreibsel der Tester darf man einfach nichts mehr geben - egal auf welcher Plattform.

Regards, eX!


----------



## F3liX (18. November 2007)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				TheGameMC am 18.11.2007 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> seh ich jetzt das richtig, dass xbox 360 premium (also 20 gb, controller (auch zwei oder sogar funk?) xbox live gold 3 monate), kameo, forza2, pgr 3, pinata zusammen nur 390€ kosten?



Es stehen mehrere Bundle zur Auswahl.
Dein genanntes Bundle würde 350€ kosten.

Bei guut.de soll am 20.11.2007 die abgespeckte Playstation 3 für 330€ verfügbar sein.


----------



## F3liX (18. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*



			
				Bonkic am 16.11.2007 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> (ob man dafür allerdings zwingend eine steuerung mit bewegunssensoren gebraucht hätte, ist ein anderes thema).



Für die "Standard-Moves" ist die Wii-Steuerung zwar nicht unbedingt von Nöten, wobei das Einsammeln der Sternenteile erfrischend wirkt, aber im späteren Spielverlauf  wird die Steuerung besser ins Spiel implementiert (Greifsterne, Blase, Sternenball, Klebe-Kokons, Rochenreiten).

Zum Rest:
Zauberhafte Musik, zauberhaftes Leveldesign, zauberhafte Präsentation = traumhaftes Spiel


----------



## lucdec (18. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*

Ich reiss euch mal aus eurem Traum...^^

Hier gehts in den Krieg:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYF2hPWCVaM

Ich finde das einfach nur genial gut gemacht.

Und der Brute am Ende tut mir ja schon fast leid...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*

SMG wurde nun ebenfalls erfolgreich in unser Kollektiv der Videospiele assimiliert. Die technologischen und wiiologischen Charakteristika der Spezies SGM-001 wurden erfolgreich dem Hive hinzugefügt. Das Spiel ist nun Ex. Widerzweck war standlos.

Resümee: Mit Abstand das lustigste, kreativste und einfach zauberhafteste Spiel, das ich ungelogen in den letzten 5 Jahren erlebt habe. Das Ding übertrifft imho Twilight Princess und sogar recht deutlich Prime 3. Nintendo hat sich hier einfach selbst übertroffen, und tatsächlich einen (bis jetzt) Mario64-Killer erschaffen.

Sogar die Grafik ist einfach wunderschön. Sollen die restlichen (unfähigen) Thrid-Party-Coder doch im Angesicht der Optik und der Fähigkeit der BigN-Coder erblassen. 

Einfach genial. Dazu noch der faire Nintendo-Preis von 49 Euro.    
So viel Spaß an einem Spiel hatte ich zuletzt bei Max Payne 2. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*



			
				F3liX am 18.11.2007 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die "Standard-Moves" ist die Wii-Steuerung zwar nicht unbedingt von Nöten, wobei das Einsammeln der Sternenteile erfrischend wirkt, aber im späteren Spielverlauf  wird die Steuerung besser ins Spiel implementiert (Greifsterne, Blase, Sternenball, Klebe-Kokons, Rochenreiten).



das ist schon wahr.
die wii- steuerung wurde wunderbar ins spiel eingebunden und manche dinge wären mit konventioneller pad- steuerung einfach so auch nicht machbar.

die diskussion ist aber ohnehin müssig; die steuerung ist perfekt genauso, wie sie ist.
ich hab zu keinem zeitpunkt ein "normales" pad vermisst.


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.11.2007 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel ist nun Ex. Widerzweck war standlos.




willkommen im club, du nachzügler.
wurde ja wohl auch mal zeit *g*



> und tatsächlich einen (bis jetzt) Mario64-Killer erschaffen.



stehe jetzt bei ca. 25 sternen und musste meine ebenfalls dahingehende meinung nicht revidieren; kurz: mario galaxy > mario 64!
manche mäkeln aber zum im vergleich niedrigeren schwierigkeitsgrad rum, aber auch hier scheint mir galaxy geradezu perfekt ausgewogen.
vielleicht ists aber schon die altersmilde bei mir.  



> Einfach genial. Dazu noch der faire Nintendo-Preis von 49 Euro.



bei mir waren sogar nur 44 €   
das stellt wohl das beste p/l- verhältnis bei einem pc- und/ oder videospiel dar, seit vielen vielen jahren...
(ausser vielleicht die 2, 49 € für grandia 2)


----------



## F3liX (19. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.11.2007 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach genial. Dazu noch der faire Nintendo-Preis von 49 Euro.



Ich hab bei sqoops 37,92€ gelassen 

Ich kann bis jetzt 34 Sterne mein Eigen nennen, das Einzige was man bemängeln könnte wäre die teils unglückliche Kameraführung , sonst ist es nahezu perfekt (falls man den Begriff für ein Spiel benutzen kann).
BigN legt die Messlatte immer höher.

Anderes Thema:

Lohnt sich Halo3 obwohl man mit den Vorgängern nichts am Hut hatte?
Oder können die Vorgänger noch heute trotz altbacken Technik  faszinieren und sollten vorher noch gespielt werden?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*



			
				F3liX am 19.11.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt sich Halo3 obwohl man mit den Vorgängern nichts am Hut hatte?
> Oder können die Vorgänger noch heute trotz altbacken Technik  faszinieren und sollten vorher noch gespielt werden?


Spielersich nehmen sich die Games wenig. Gut es kamen neue Waffen und CO dazu, aber wer schon an Halo 1 oder 2 keinen Gefallen gefunden hat, der wird mit Teil 3 ganz sicher auch nicht glücklich. Optisch sind die Titel zwar ein wenig angestaubt und gerade die Innenabschnitte nicht so berauschend, aber es wird nette Action geboten, die gerade im Splitscreen-Coop viel Spaß macht.
Um die Handlung von Halo 3 verstehen zu können, sollte man schon die beiden Vorgänger gespielt haben.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*



			
				F3liX am 19.11.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann bis jetzt 34 Sterne mein Eigen nennen, das Einzige was man bemängeln könnte wäre die teils unglückliche Kameraführung , sonst ist es nahezu perfekt (falls man den Begriff für ein Spiel benutzen kann).


Die Kamera ist mir bis jetzt nur 1 Mal leicht nervig aufgefallen, als ich zur Bee-Queen musste, um die Teile aus dem Pelz zu fischen. Scheinbar kann man aber mit dem Steuerkreuz leicht nachjustieren. Finde ich insgesamt aber komfortabler, als die Kameraführung aus Mario 64.

Der Titel ist aber echt klasse aufgebaut. Dieses Gravitationsfeature ist einfach toll (besser als in Twilight Princess und Prey), und der Shooter-Aspekt (mit den Sternenfragmenten) macht auch Spaß. Man springt durch die Gegend, sieht 2 Gegner, knockt einen mit den Fragmenten out, springt den anderen platt und wirbelt anschließend den betäubten aus der Karte. Multitasking der anderen Art. Göttlich. *g*


> BigN legt die Messlatte immer höher.


Was Thrid-Party-Entwickler wahrscheinlich nicht animieren wird, um Wii endlich mir ordentlicher Ware zu beliefern. Für BigN-Fans ist das Ding wohl eine Genugtuung, für Fremdentwickler eher ein Graus. 

Einen Sonderpreis verdient das Ding allein schon wegen dem Bee-Mario. So liebevoll und gleichzeitig komisch gemacht, dass ich da echt nur noch freudig der Musik gelauscht habe, und dem Spielfluss gefolgt bin.   

BTW: Ruft Mario beim langen Sprung tatsächlich "Wiiiiiii", oder bilde ich mir das nur ein? *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## BlackDead (19. November 2007)

*AW: SMG- Die ersten 10 Sterne*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.11.2007 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Ruft Mario beim langen Sprung tatsächlich "Wiiiiiii", oder bilde ich mir das nur ein? *g*
> 
> Regards, eX!





Ich glaube das bildest du dir ein das ist afaik der selbe Sound der schon bei Mario64 zum Einsatz kam. 

Ich habe bis jetzt 20 Sterne gesammelt. Aber irgendwie muss ich sagen das mir das Spiel teilweise zu knuffig aussieht.  
Aber ansonsten ein tolles Spiel obwohl ich die Kamera manchmal recht nervig finde.


EDIT:
Mass Effect hat von Gametrailers eine 9.6 bekommen
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/27704.html?type=

Eine X Box 360 zu kaufen wird immer verlockender.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (19. November 2007)

*AW: Xbox-News*

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/28096.html

tv spot zu mass effect: find ich ziehmlich beeindruckend.
gibt auch ein video review, aber das will ich mir nicht ansehen um der vorfreude willen.

@ mario galaxy:
muss ja ehrlich zugeben dass mich das auch sehr reitzen würde. wäre ein klasse weihnachtstitel. habe zwar keine wii, aber das liese sich ja ändern.
anderseitz, kommt in zukunft noch was vergleichbar hochkarätiges für die wii? und wegen einem spiel eine konsole kaufen - das glaub ich nicht - tim!!! 
wie stehts eigentlich mit mariokart, ist da schonmal was zu gesagt worden?

ps: 
@mich
mann sollte die vorhergehenden posts schonmal lesen


----------



## F3liX (19. November 2007)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 19.11.2007 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> anderseitz, kommt in zukunft noch was vergleichbar hochkarätiges für die wii?



Platzhirsche auf der Wii sind im Moment wie gesagt Super Mario Galaxy und Metroid Prime 3, Zelda: Twilight Princess, Super Paper Mario & Resident Evil 4: Wii Edition.

Weitere interessante Titel könnten Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Wii Fit, Zack & Wiki und Mario Kart (Frühjahr 2008 mit Online-Modus/Lenkrad) sein.


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2007)

*Maass Effect: Gamepro- Test*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://www.gamepro.de/news/spiele/xbox360/rollenspiel/mass_effect/1303603/mass_effect.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. November 2007)

*AW: Maass Effect: Gamepro- Test*

Die ersten 10 Minuten aus Mass Effect:
http://areagames.de/xbox360/news/40378/Mass-Effect-Die-ersten-10-Minuten-bei-uns.aspx


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. November 2007)

*AW: Maass Effect: Gamepro- Test*

Weitere Tests:

ActionTrip - 91/100
EuroGamer - 8/10
Gamespy - 5/5
IGN - 9.4/10
ShackNews
Team Xbox - 9.6/10
VideoGamer - 10/10
VideoGame Talk - 4.5/5
Xbox World 360 - 9/10


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. November 2007)

*UK-Verkaufscharts*

TOP 40 ENTERTAINMENT SOFTWARE - INDIVIDUAL FORMATS (UNITS), WEEK ENDING 17 November 2007
01 (__) [360] Assassin's Creed (Ubisoft)
02 (01) [360] Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Activision)
03 (__) [WII] Super Mario Galaxy (Nintendo)
04 (05) [NDS] Dr Kawashima's Brain Training (Nintendo)
05 (__) [PS3] Assassin's Creed (Ubisoft)
06 (06) [NDS] More Brain Training From Dr Kawashima (Nintendo)
07 (02) [PS3] Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Activision)
08 (11) [PS2] High School Musical: Sing It! (Disney Interactive Studios)
09 (03) [PS2] Wwe Smackdown Vs Raw 2008 (Thq)
10 (04) [PS2] The Simpsons Game (Electronic Arts)
11 (__) [PC] Crysis (Electronic Arts)
12 (14) [NDS] Cooking Mama (505 Games)
13 (0 [PC] Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Activision)
14 (09) [360] Halo 3 (Microsoft)
15 (07) [PS2] Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (Konami)
16 (29) [WII] Big Brain Academy: Wii Degree (Nintendo)
17 (12) [NDS] The Simpsons Game (Electronic Arts)
18 (16) [PS2] Fifa 08 (Electronic Arts)
19 (10) [360] Wwe Smackdown Vs Raw 2008 (Thq)
20 (__) [WII] High School Musical: Sing It! (Disney Interactive Studios)
21 (26) [NDS] New Super Mario Bros. (Nintendo)
22 (__) [NDS] Deal Or No Deal (Koch Media)
23 (23) [WII] The Simpsons Game (Electronic Arts)
24 (__) [WII] Wii Play (Nintendo)
25 (17) [PC] Football Manager 2008 (Sega)
26 (__) [WII] Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga (Lucasarts)
27 (19) [NDS] Ratatouille (Thq)
28 (31) [NDS] Mysims (Electronic Arts)
29 (30) [NDS] Big Brain Academy (Nintendo)
30 (22) [PS3] Motorstorm (Sony Computer Ent.)
31 (__) [WII] Mario Party 8 (Nintendo)
32 (15) [360] Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (Konami)
33 (24) [PS3] Resistance: Fall Of Man (Sony Computer Ent.)
34 (20) [NDS] The Legend Of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (Nintendo)
35 (36) [NDS] Bratz: Forever Diamondz (Thq)
36 (25) [PS3] Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (Konami)
37 (__) [PSP] The Simpsons Game (Electronic Arts)
38 (2 [NDS] The Sims 2: Castaway (Electronic Arts)
39 (1 [NDS] High School Musical: Makin' The Cut! (Disney Interactive Studios)
40 (13) [PS3] Wwe Smackdown Vs Raw 2008 (Thq)
http://www.chart-track.co.uk/index.jsp?c=p/software/uk/latest/index_test.jsp&ct=110015

Interessanter 11. Platz...

Nachtrag:


> ‘Assassin’s Creed’ becomes the first Ubisoft All Formats No1 since ‘Advanced Warfighter 2’ in March 2007, toppling Activision’s ‘Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare’ (-33 which is demoted to No2.
> 
> *‘Assassin’s Creed’ was released on both Xbox 360 and PS3 with Microsoft’s format claiming 67% of sales and becoming the second fastest selling new IP* on an individual format behind ‘The Getaway’ on PS2 (launched December 2002), as well as the 3rd fastest selling Xbox 360 game within a weekly sales period, behind ‘Halo 3’ and ‘COD 4’. With 5 more weeks to go until the Christmas Chart, EA’s ‘The Simpsons Game’ remains among the top sellers, holding on to No3 with only a 9% drop in sales, while THQ’s ‘WWE Smackdown Vs Raw 2008’ gets knocked down 2 places to No4. Nintendo occupy the next two spots in the All Formats Chart as new entry *‘Super Mario Galaxy’ beats Zelda to become the fastest selling Wii game, *debuting at No5 ahead of ‘Dr Kawaskima’s Brain Training’ which is a non-mover at No6 despite a healthy 62% rise in sales.
> 
> The ever-present ‘FIFA 08’ slips 2 places to No7, while Disney’s Singstar title ‘High School Musical: Sing It!’ (+170 breaks into the All Formats Top 10, up 5 places to No8 as the Wii version joins the PS2 version new last week. Another climber is Lucasarts’ ‘Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga’, up from No17 to No11 with Wii and DS versions new this week. There were a large number of new releases out this week, but only one other makes the All Formats Top 40 – the highly anticipated ‘Crysis’ on PC, new at No14. Several games break into the All Formats Top 30 for the first time – ‘Deal or No Deal’ from Mindscape/Koch makes the most of strong DS hardware sales at No19 in its second week of release, while ‘Wii Play’ is back in at No21 and ‘Mario Party 8’ re-enters at No26.


 http://www.chart-track.co.uk/?i=499&s=1111


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2007)

*AW: UK-Verkaufscharts*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.11.2007 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessanter 11. Platz...



eigentlich ist platz 11 für ein reines pc- spiel sogar eine recht gute platzierung, wie ich finde.

viel interessanter finde ich das abschneiden von mario galaxy.
nachdem der eigentliche übertitel schon in japan nicht wirklich viele freunde finden konnte (400.000 stück in 2 wochen;  wtf?), so scheint sich das jetzt ja auch im westen fortzusetzen. 
nur platz 3? das gibts doch gar nicht! (und die wii verkauft sich ja auch dort wie blöde)

vielleicht liegts aber daran, dass es erst ende der woche releaset wurde, oder sonstwelche anderen einflüsse waren dafür ausschlaggebend, so genau hab ich mich jetzt auch nicht damit beschäftigt. 

ich bin wirklich auf die us- zahlen von galaxy gespannt.
sollte es dort auch vergleichsweise floppen, dann war das uu das letzte mario in dieser grössenordnung...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. November 2007)

*AW: UK-Verkaufscharts*



			
				Bonkic am 20.11.2007 00:37 schrieb:
			
		

> viel interessanter finde ich das abschneiden von mario galaxy.


man darf aber auch nicht erwarten - trotz Mario - dass prozentual sich ähnlich viele SMG kaufen werden wie auf der 360 Halo3. (gerade bei der Wii, bei der man nicht so klar sagen kann, wer das Ding z.B. als reines Minispielgerät o.ä. hat)



> vielleicht liegts aber daran, dass es erst ende der woche releaset wurde, oder sonstwelche anderen einflüsse waren dafür ausschlaggebend, so genau hab ich mich jetzt auch nicht damit beschäftigt.



wann kam es in PALien raus? am 16. oder?
Die Daten beziehen sich auf den 12.-17.


@Platz11: Und jetzt noch ausrechnen, welcher Anteil der Käufer es wenigstens auf High zocken kann


----------



## McDrake (20. November 2007)

*AW: UK-Verkaufscharts*

Zu Assassin muss ich persönlich sagen, dass es mich nach 3 Stunden angefangen hat zu langweilen. Das einzige was noch zum weiterspielen motiviert, ist die Story. Auf der 360 bekommt man immerhin noch Awards für bestimmte Sachen, was mich noch ein wenig am Spiel hält. Aber ansonsten wurde bei dem Spiel sehr viel Potential verschenkt. Grade die Stätde sehen sehr hübsch und lebendig aus. Das ist evtl. ein Vorgeschmack auf das neue GTA.

Zu Mario
Das Teil wird eh ein Longseller. Auch wenn die Zahlen nicht sooo gut sind.
Mal abwarten, wie sich das entwickelt. Wir haben das Teil sehr gut verkauft.


----------



## lucdec (20. November 2007)

*AW: UK-Verkaufscharts*



			
				McDrake am 20.11.2007 01:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu Assassin muss ich persönlich sagen, dass es mich nach 3 Stunden angefangen hat zu langweilen. Das einzige was noch zum weiterspielen motiviert, ist die Story. Auf der 360 bekommt man immerhin noch Awards für bestimmte Sachen, was mich noch ein wenig am Spiel hält. Aber ansonsten wurde bei dem Spiel sehr viel Potential verschenkt. Grade die Stätde sehen sehr hübsch und lebendig aus. Das ist evtl. ein Vorgeschmack auf das neue GTA.



Kannst du noch was zu dem Spiel sagen? Das Szenario ist nämlich schon intressant, aber nach den vielen verschiedenen Wertungen.


----------



## Rabowke (20. November 2007)

*AW: UK-Verkaufscharts*



			
				lucdec am 20.11.2007 07:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du noch was zu dem Spiel sagen? Das Szenario ist nämlich schon intressant, aber nach den vielen verschiedenen Wertungen.


Was soll man großartig zu diesem Spiel schreiben? Sonntag hatte ich Besuch von einem Kumpel und er hatte u.a. AC mit im Gepäck.

Das Spiel hat seinen eigenen Stil, der sicherlich nicht schlecht ist und wirklich von oben bis unten durchgestylt wirkt. ABER: IMO hätte diesem Spiel ein reines Mittelaltersetting gut getan, dieses [ Spoiler! ]



Spoiler



Wissenschaftler findet Weg Erinnerung aus der DNS zu extrahieren, du spielst lediglich Erinnerungen von Altair nach. Warum? Keine Ahnung, aber du hast die Wahl: entweder freiwillig oder du stirbst.



Das ist auch der Grund warum einige Dinge sehr futuristisch aussehen, z.B. das Aufschalten auf Gegner. Diese haben dann Matrix-artige Zeichen um sich herum. Nicht falsch verstehen, es passt ... irgendwie. Aber man hätte hier ein anderes, rein historisches Setting verwenden können.

Ansonsten muss ich McDrake wohl recht geben, viel kann man scheinbar nicht machen und irgendwann wiederholen sich die Aufträge. Rette hier einen Bürger/in, Verhöre dort einen Bürger/in und bringe XYZ um. Nun ja ... ich hab es nur ne halbe Stunde gespielt. Die Story klingt recht spannend, täuscht aber nicht über das relativ monotone Spielerlebnis hinweg.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. November 2007)

*PS 3 Firmwareupdate 2.01*

Die Firmware 2.01 ist raus


> • Stability during playing some PLAYSTATION 3 format software has been improved.
> • Stability of System Software including Internet Browser and Information Board has been improved.
> • Stability of the upscaler for PlayStation 2 format software has been improved. (Playability of PlayStation 2 depends on model)
> • [Remote Start] feature is changed to avoid unintended power on.


http://blog.us.playstation.com/2007/11/19/firmware-update-v201/


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. November 2007)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				F3liX am 19.11.2007 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Leddernilpferd am 19.11.2007 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann kommen noch Hoffnungsträger wie "Spore", "Star Wars: Force Unleashed", "Lego Indiana Jones", „Mushroom Men“, „Ghostbusters“ und zumindest nette Ports wie "Tomb Raider Anniversary". Der Rail-Shooter "Umbrella Chronicles" konnte sich auch gute Wertungen im Bereich von 80+ erkämpfen, soll sogar richtig im Coop Spaß machen. Auch Spiele wie Battalion Wars 2, Red Steel oder Excite Truck sind ganz unterhaltsam, wenn auch nicht mit den höchsten Wertungen geehrt. Spiele wie Red Steel und Excite Truck gibt es abhängig vom Händler auch schon für 30 Euro oder weniger. 

An Spielen mangelt es eigentlich nicht, besonders Nintendo wirft innerhalb von 2 Jahren mit Charged ,Mario, Metroid, Zelda, Smash und Kart 5 AAA-Titel auf den Markt - andere Konsolen bekommen das wenn überhaupt nur in einer Dekade hin. Dann ist indirekt für 2009+ "Zelda: Wii" angekündigt, und sicherlich wird Nintendo nach dem Release der bekannten Marken auch weiterhin Zeug für die Konsole liefern. Vielleicht kommt sogar eine neue IP? Wer weiß?

Imho lohnt sich Wii allein schon wegen Mario, Wii Sports, Resi4 und Prime. Resi4 macht - selbst wenn man das alte Cube-Game kennt - aufgrund der Steuerung einfach wesentlich mehr Spaß. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2007)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.11.2007 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> mit Charged ,Mario, Metroid, Zelda, Smash und Kart 5 AAA-Titel a



ich widersprech dir ja ungern, aber charged ist, trotz mario im namen, kein aaa- titel und hat in der aufzählung nix verloren.

an die qualitäten der inhouse- highlights galaxy, zelda oder demnächst mario kart (da bin ich sicher) kommt charged bei weitem nicht heran. 

für meine begriffe ist es sogar mieser als der vorgänger, aber das ist geschmackssache.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. November 2007)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				Bonkic am 20.11.2007 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 20.11.2007 11:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, ich füge mich. *g*   

Regards, eX!


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (20. November 2007)

*AW: UK-Verkaufscharts*



			
				Bonkic am 20.11.2007 00:37 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]sollte es dort auch vergleichsweise floppen[...]


Zumindest hier bei uns muss sich das Teil saugut verkaufen. Nachdem ichs gestern hier in der Stadt immer noch nicht bekommen konnte, hab ich mal ein paar Online-Händler (insgesamt sicher so 6-7 Stück) abgesucht. Ergebnis: überall aktuell ausverkauft. Wenn überhaupt Angaben zum "wieder verfügbar" da waren, dann gegen Ende des Jahres (KW 52 und so).


----------



## lars159 (20. November 2007)

*wii*

Wii ist die einzige Nest Gen Console


----------



## Rabowke (20. November 2007)

*AW: wii*



			
				lars159 am 20.11.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wii ist die einzige Nest Gen Console


Da fehlt nen Wörtchen ... nämlich nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2007)

*AW: wii*



			
				lars159 am 20.11.2007 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wii ist die einzige Nest Gen Console




aha und was genau willst du uns jetzt damit sagen?
deine äusserung deutet eher darauf hin, dass du selbst noch der _nest-gen_ angehörst.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. November 2007)

*AW: wii*



			
				Rabowke am 20.11.2007 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> lars159 am 20.11.2007 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besonders weil Nintendo ja auch selbst darauf besteht, dass Wii _keine_ NG-Konsole ist. Das arme kleine Ding wurde von unwissenden PR-Menschen und Medienfutzies in diese Sparte gedrückt. In welche "Generation" man Wii stecken sollte weiß ich zwar selber nicht, aber NG ist es sicher nicht. Vielleicht "alternative Generation", "unterhaltsame Generation", "der PS3 in den Po poppende Generation"...who knows...

Regards, eX!


----------



## McDrake (20. November 2007)

*AW: UK-Verkaufscharts*



			
				Rabowke am 20.11.2007 07:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten muss ich McDrake wohl recht geben, viel kann man scheinbar nicht machen und irgendwann wiederholen sich die Aufträge. Rette hier einen Bürger/in, Verhöre dort einen Bürger/in und bringe XYZ um. Nun ja ... ich hab es nur ne halbe Stunde gespielt. Die Story klingt recht spannend, täuscht aber nicht über das relativ monotone Spielerlebnis hinweg.


Es gibt genau sechs Auftragstypen:
1. Belauschen: 
Man setzt sich auf ne Bank, die Nahe des Gesprächs ist (Null herasuforderung).
Einfach nix tun und Sequenz anschauen. Dauer höchstens eine Minute.

2. Bestehlen:
Wenn man den Kniff drin hat auch sehr einfach. Nach einer Zwischensequenz, einfach der Person hinten nachlaufen. Aufschliessen und im richtigen Moment, während das Ziel geht und sich nicht umschaut den Knopf drücken. Kann man innerhalb von Sekunden lösen.

3. Bürger befreien, die belästigt werden:
Ein Passant wird vor ein paar Wachleuten festgehalten. Man muss die Wachleute umbringen, was dank der Konterattacke auch relativ einfach ist.
Diese Aufgabe ist nur optional.

4. Befragen:
Man belauscht die Zielperson, folgt ihr in eine dunkle Ecke und verprügelt sie.
*gähn*

5. Informanten:
Entweder man muss Flaggen in einer bestimmten Zeit sammeln oder Wachposten unauffällig ausschalten.
Die Flaggensammlerei ist, wenn mans raus hat sehr einfach. Im Sprintmodus hat man mehr als genug Zeit (Vorgabe 3:00 - Geschafft schon in 1:15). Und diese aufgabe ist meist in einer sehr unglaubwürdigen Story verpackt (Aha, ein Assassine hat 20 Flaggen verloren, klar doch)

6. Der eigentlich Auftrag:
Nach dem man genug Infos gesammelt hat (mit den Aufgaben, die oben beschrieben wurden), darf man sich am "Bösewicht" versuchen.
Theoretisch gäbe es da wohl auch mehrere Möglichkeiten (anschleichen in ner Gelehrtengruppe), Hintereingang suchen etc..
Aber das ist im Prinzip egal. Man kann auch direkt auf den Typen zustürmen und umbringen.
Macht in der (nicht vorhandenen) Bewertung eh keinen Unterschied.
Und schlussendlich endet das ganze wie bei der Bürgerbefreiungsaktionen:
Blocken- kontern- fertig

Das scheint ja relativ abwechslungsreich zu sein.
Aber pro Abschnitt einfach sechs (oder mehr) Türme zu besteigen und bis zu 12x (!) Passanten retten... ich weiss nicht.

Bei den Kämpfen hatte ich bis jetzt auch keine grossen Schwierigkeiten.
Wenn man im Verteidigungsmodus steht, blockt man sehr viele Hiebe einfach ab.
Da die Gegner einzeln angreifen, ist das ganze eher ein Reaktionsspiel:
Sobald man sieht, dass einer der Gegner angreift, drückt man den Konter-Knopf.
Und auf Dächern stösst man die am besten gleich vom Dach.
Die eigene Energie lädt sich immer wieder auf.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. November 2007)

*AW: wii*



			
				Bonkic am 20.11.2007 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> deine äusserung deutet eher darauf hin, dass du selbst noch der _nest-gen_ angehörst.


lol, wie geil.


----------



## Solon25 (20. November 2007)

*AW: PS 3 Firmwareupdate 2.01*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.11.2007 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> • Stability of the upscaler for PlayStation 2 format software has been improved. (*Playability of PlayStation 2 depends on model*)


Können sie auch gleich schreiben das User mit der 40GB Festplatte draussen bleiben.. Hoffe da tut sich bis nächstes Jahr noch was. Wollt mir das Teil eigentlich holen


----------



## Blue_Ace (20. November 2007)

*AW: UK-Verkaufscharts*



			
				McDrake am 20.11.2007 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 20.11.2007 07:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abwechlungsreich ist es nicht unbedingt, die Verfolgungsjagden nach Attentaten sind aber wirklich genial inszeniert. Man hätte mehr daraus machen können, ist aber dennoch ein gutes Spiel. Nur für einen Nachfolger sollte man aus dem Setting mehr herausholen sonst ist die Serie schneller zu Ende als sie begonnen hat.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. November 2007)

*Ubisoft kündigt Rainbow Six Vegas 2 an*

Für PC und Next-Gen-Konsole



> UBISOFT kündigt Tom Clancys Rainbow Six® Vegas 2 an
> 
> Team Rainbow kehrt 2008 in die Stadt der Sünden zurück, um das zehnjährige Jubiläum der Rainbow Six-Franchise zu zelebrieren.
> 
> ...


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=18641


----------



## lucdec (20. November 2007)

*AW: Ubisoft kündigt Rainbow Six Vegas 2 an*

Ich freu mich.   

Hab den "ersten Teil" gemocht, besonders wegen der exzellenten Performance...


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2007)

*Official Playstation Mag bewertet Mario Galaxy mit................10/10*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wer noch irgendwelche zweifel an der qualität von smg gehegt hatte, wird wohl spätestens jetzt überzeugt sein.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2007)

*Altair reisst die Million*



> Altair auf Rekord-Pfaden: Wie aus einem aktuellen Finanzbericht von Ubisoft zu entnehmen ist, konnte sich das Action-Adventure Assassin's Creed trotz kontroverser Stimmen aus Reihen der Fachpresse und Community bereits über 1 Million Mal verkaufen.
> 
> Diese Tatsache stärkt laut Yves Guillemot, CEO von Ubisoft, die Zuversicht, dass der französische Spieleentwickler die hochgesteckte Zielsetzung für das kommende Jahr realisieren kann.



_xbox_front_


----------



## McDrake (21. November 2007)

*AW: UK-Verkaufscharts*



			
				Blue_Ace am 20.11.2007 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Abwechlungsreich ist es nicht unbedingt, die Verfolgungsjagden nach Attentaten sind aber wirklich genial inszeniert.


Welche Verfolgungsjagden?
Klar könnte man versuchen zu flüchten.
Einfacher ists stehen zu bleiben, den Kampf über sich ergehen lassen.
Mit der Konterattacke genug Gegner niedersäbeln, bis die Anzeige wieder auf normal ist und dann zur Zentrale laufen. 
Bei nem Hitman wird man wenigstens belohnt für vorsichtiges Vorgehen.
Aber bei Assassin ist das Jacke wie Hose.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2007)

*AW: UK-Verkaufscharts*



			
				Bonkic am 20.11.2007 00:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin wirklich auf die us- zahlen von galaxy gespannt.
> sollte es dort auch vergleichsweise floppen, dann war das uu das letzte mario in dieser grössenordnung...




die us-charts versöhnen mich dann doch wieder ein wenig.   



> *1. Super Mario Galaxy   751,322
> 2. Assassins Creed   585,064
> 3. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare   267,322	*



_vgchartz vom 10.11.-17.11._


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2007)

*Wii Lichtschwert*

darauf haben wohl alle wii- besitzer gewartet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.play.com/Games/Wii/4-/3517983/Wii-Light-Sword/Product.html

fehlt nur noch das passende spiel...


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2007)

*FF XIII "revolutionär" und "weiterhin exklusiv"*



> In einem aktuellem Interview verrät Tetsuya Nomura von Square Enix ein paar Informationen über das kommende RPG-Epos Final Fantasy XIII. So sagt er, dass Final Fantasy XIII wohl das erste Spiel sein wird, das die volle Power der PS3 nutzen wird und dass der Sprung von Teil XII zu Teil XIII genau so revolutionär sein soll wie damals von VI zu VII.
> 
> Des weiteren verrät er, dass der Spieler diesmal auch an Luftschlachten teilnehmen kann. Auch bestätigte er, dass Final Fantasy XIII weiterhin exklusiv für PS3 erscheinen wird.



_ps_front_


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (21. November 2007)

*AW: FF XIII "revolutionär" und "weiterhin exklusiv"*



			
				Bonkic am 21.11.2007 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> > In einem aktuellem Interview verrät Tetsuya Nomura von Square Enix ein paar Informationen über das kommende RPG-Epos Final Fantasy XIII. So sagt er, dass Final Fantasy XIII wohl das erste Spiel sein wird, das die volle Power der PS3 nutzen wird und dass der Sprung von Teil XII zu Teil XIII genau so revolutionär sein soll wie damals von VI zu VII.
> >
> > Des weiteren verrät er, dass der Spieler diesmal auch an Luftschlachten teilnehmen kann. Auch bestätigte er, dass Final Fantasy XIII weiterhin exklusiv für PS3 erscheinen wird.
> 
> ...




jaja ich hab genug von solchen news . wo sind die spiele, wo sony !! ??? immer nur reden, versprechen aber nix liefern. !!!!! auf haze kann ich ja auch warten bis nächstes jahr, dazu wird sich wohl auch metal gear hinauszögern!! hat sony überhaupt einen weihnachst titel !? wohl nicht ......und morgen spiel ich mass effect auf der box , doch von nem sony toptitel keine spur


----------



## lucdec (21. November 2007)

*AW: FF XIII "revolutionär" und "weiterhin exklusiv"*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 21.11.2007 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 21.11.2007 12:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann kauf dir doch gute PS2 Titel für deine nagelneue PS3 40GB...Moment...ach, nee, geht ja nicht mehr...    

(Ist nicht gegen dich gerichtet, sondern gegen Sony)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. November 2007)

*Uncharted auf Japan-Konsolen zensiert*



> Uncharted has guns. And guns shoot people. Shooting people causes people to bleed. Not in Japan, apparently! When played on a Japanese PS3, Uncharted is bloodless. Sure, Japan has done this before with games like Dead Rising and Resistance. It doesn't matter where you bought Uncharted as the game's still bloodless. The origin of the disc does not matter, but rather, the hardware does. Reader Ed explains:
> 
> In Resistance one could uncensor the game simply by downloading a Us save file. This does not work for Uncharted however as the save files are not compatible. You will be able to copy the Us save file to your system but the game will not even acknowledge it as it is in a different folder. Simply overwriting the files into a Jp save file results in corrupted data. I am unaware of any way to convert the save data and even then I'm not sure it would add the blood back.


http://kotaku.com/gaming/only-in-japan/uncharted-gets-totally-censored-325273.php


----------



## lucdec (21. November 2007)

*AW: Uncharted auf Japan-Konsolen zensiert*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.11.2007 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > Uncharted has guns. And guns shoot people. Shooting people causes people to bleed. Not in Japan, apparently! When played on a Japanese PS3, Uncharted is bloodless. Sure, Japan has done this before with games like Dead Rising and Resistance. It doesn't matter where you bought Uncharted as the game's still bloodless. The origin of the disc does not matter, but rather, the hardware does. Reader Ed explains:
> >
> > In Resistance one could uncensor the game simply by downloading a Us save file. This does not work for Uncharted however as the save files are not compatible. You will be able to copy the Us save file to your system but the game will not even acknowledge it as it is in a different folder. Simply overwriting the files into a Jp save file results in corrupted data. I am unaware of any way to convert the save data and even then I'm not sure it would add the blood back.
> 
> ...



Um Himmels Willen, die Welt geht unter wenn jemand die Zensur umgehen würde....


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. November 2007)

*Vermischtes*



			
				Bonkic am 21.11.2007 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> > In einem aktuellem Interview verrät Tetsuya Nomura von Square Enix ein paar Informationen über das kommende RPG-Epos Final Fantasy XIII. So sagt er, dass Final Fantasy XIII wohl das erste Spiel sein wird, das die volle Power der PS3 nutzen wird und dass der Sprung von Teil XII zu Teil XIII genau so revolutionär sein soll wie damals von VI zu VII.
> >
> > Des weiteren verrät er, dass der Spieler diesmal auch an Luftschlachten teilnehmen kann. Auch bestätigte er, dass Final Fantasy XIII weiterhin exklusiv für PS3 erscheinen wird.
> 
> ...




das wichtigste wird gar nicht erwähnt, zumindest für FFvsXIII ist schon mal eine frei befliegbare Weltkarte bestätigt (wie in den alten Teilen? wäre hammer  )



			
				[url=http://www.consolewars.eu/news/18652/interview_mit_kitase_und_nomura_ueber_ff_xiii/ schrieb:
			
		

> cw[/url]]Yoshinori Kitase über seine Arbeit:
> - "Die Blu-ray Disc der PS3 und die Tatsache, dass jede Konsole eine Festplatte beinhaltet, hat uns dabei geholfen, die Ladezeiten drastisch zu senken oder gar komplett verschwinden zu lassen."
> 
> - "Genau wie FF 7 ein großer Sprung im Vergleich zu Teil sechs war, könnte FF XIII ein ebenso großer Sprung werden."
> ...




- btw. keiner Lust auf Edge-Wertungen?
u.a.:
CoD4 9/10
Uncharted 8/10
Assassin's Creed 7/10
Mass Effect 7/10

und die Klempner-Fans dürfen sich bei SMG über eine 10/10 freuen, andererseits überrascht das bei Edge nicht wirklich (da war die 10/10 für Halo3 was anderes ^^)

- In Japan hält sich die PS3 auch in 2. Woche noch vor der Wii

- Konsolen(?)-Verkaufscharts aus Deutschland:
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/18653/aktuelle_software-verkaufscharts_aus_deutschland/
Seltsam finde ich, dass die PS3 Versionen von AC und CoD4 vor denen der 360 liegen. (sind etwa doppelt so viele 360 wie PS3s).

Und mich braucht man sowieso nicht fragen, seit meinen 2 Starttiteln hab ich nur noch PS3-Spiele aus den USA bzw. besser gesagt Kanada gekauft, es macht süchtig noch weniger zu zahlen als zu PS2-Zeiten


----------



## McDrake (21. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 21.11.2007 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Seltsam finde ich, dass die PS3 Versionen von AC und CoD4 vor denen der 360 liegen. (sind etwa doppelt so viele 360 wie PS3s).


Das kann ich bestätigen.
Aber auch Fifa und PES verkauften sich besser auf der PS3 als auf der Box.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 21.11.2007 20:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Konsolen(?)-Verkaufscharts aus Deutschland:
> http://www.consolewars.eu/news/18653/aktuelle_software-verkaufscharts_aus_deutschland/
> Seltsam finde ich, dass die PS3 Versionen von AC und CoD4 vor denen der 360 liegen. (sind etwa doppelt so viele 360 wie PS3s).


Ich denke einfach mal, dass sich die 360-Softwareverkäufe über mehr Games verteilen (Bioshock, PGR, Orange Box, die aktuellen Sportspielupdates, etc.) und zudem ist ja auch gerade erst Halo erschienen, welches sicherlich viele gekauft haben. Ob die dann jetzt gleich schon wieder „alle“ wegen AC / CoD 4 in die Läden rennen? Weihnachten steht ja auch demnächst an.


----------



## McDrake (21. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.11.2007 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke einfach mal, dass sich die 360-Softwareverkäufe über mehr Games verteilen (Bioshock, PGR, Orange Box, die aktuellen Sportspielupdates, etc.) und zudem ist ja auch gerade erst Halo erschienen, welches sicherlich viele gekauft haben. Ob die dann jetzt gleich schon wieder „alle“ wegen AC / CoD 4 in die Läden rennen? Weihnachten steht ja auch demnächst an.


Trotzdem erstaunlich, dass vom selben Spiel auf der weniger verbreiteten Konsole verkauft wird.
Wir haben schon unsere Vorbestellungen bei Neuheiten umgestellt.
Dachten zuerst, dass mehr auf der 360 abgehen würde, wegen der installierten Hardware...
Leigt es vielleicht auch daran, dass 360-Games leichter geknackt werden können?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				McDrake am 21.11.2007 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Leigt es vielleicht auch daran, dass 360-Games leichter geknackt werden können?



es ist zumindest möglich. Glaube aber nicht, dass es sooo stark verbreitet ist (wegen Live-Bann etc.)

Die PS3 ist allerdings tatsächlich immer noch das einzige (aktuelle) Spielgerät, auf dem (bisher?) keine Raubkopien möglich sind.

360 hatte zwar noch Bioshock und Halo3, aber das ist nun auch schon ne Weile her (und auch die PS3 hatte ja im Herbst noch ein paar Titel wie HS).
Orange Box könnte man noch für CoD4 verantwortlich machen, AC ist aber ja ein anderes Genre/Zielgruppe. (aber da gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit: Sony's Marketing hat funktioniert, AC wird hier im TV nur für die PS3 beworben).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				McDrake am 21.11.2007 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 21.11.2007 21:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso, wenn auf der weiter verbreiteten Konsole sehr viel mehr Games vorhanden sind? Ich hätte mich beispielsweise auch CoD 4 gekauft. Aber die 360-Games stapeln sich bei mir und ich komme nicht im Ansatz hinterher und spiele nun wirklich nicht wenig.
Interessant wäre der eher die Gesamtanzahl aller PS 3 und 360-Softwareverkäufe bzw. genauere Zahlen für die Gamecharts.


----------



## McDrake (21. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 21.11.2007 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> 360 hatte zwar noch Bioshock und Halo3, aber das ist nun auch schon ne Weile her


Das waren ja Exklusiv-Titel.
Vielleicht überlegen sich Publisher in Zukunft, wie exklusiv die 360 sein soll, wenn sie die PS3-Zahlen sehen.
Ja, mir ist schon klar, dass ein Halo3 NIE auf der Sonykonsole kommen wird


----------



## Iceman (21. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				McDrake am 21.11.2007 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht überlegen sich Publisher in Zukunft, wie exklusiv die 360 sein soll, wenn sie die PS3-Zahlen sehen.



Ich glaub nicht, dass da die Europazahlen so aussagekräftig sind. In den USA siehts nämlich genau andersherum aus, da sind die Verkaufszahlen von AC, CoD4 und GH3 mindestens 2:1 für 360.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Iceman am 21.11.2007 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 21.11.2007 21:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gibt es aber auch einen einleuchtenden Grund - die geringere Anzahl an verkauften Konsolen. So würde man es ja eigentlich auch hier erwarten (wobei der Abstand hierzulande ja geringer ist).


@McDrake: das zu H3 und Bioshock bezog sich noch auf Nalis-Anmerkung 

Wobei schon etwas Wahres dran ist, mehr Spiele verteilen natürlich die Verkaufszahlen bzw. kommen mit der Zeit einer Konsole auch immer neue Käuferschichten dazu.
Auf der PS2 gibt es ja schließlich auch kein Spiel, dass sich z.B. 40mio mal verkauft hätte, obwohl es theoretisch locker möglich wäre.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. November 2007)

*AW: Vermischtes*

UTIII PS3-Version ist gold und Mark schätzt 11. Dezember als USA-Termin, also doch noch dieses Jahr.
http://utforums.epicgames.com/showthread.php?t=586094

Die PAL wegen Lokalisierung/mehr Prüfungen blablabla kommt erst im Januar/Feburar.

Find ich gut, hatte mir US-Version schon vorbestellt, weil es es nen kleinen Rabatt bei dvdbox im Moment gibt. Trudelt wegen Standardversand dann zwar erst (hoffentlich  ) vor Weihnachten/Sylvester ein, aber bei 61$ inkl. allem sag ich nicht nein. Hoffentlich wird der Kurs NOCH (*g*) besser, wären nun 41€.

Eine Deutsche Version wäre es ja eh nicht geworden  Hoffe aber trotzdem, dass der MP nicht regionsbeschränkt ist oder so. Bisher hatte ich wegen reinen SP-Spielen da natürlich nicht drauf achten müssen, bzw. bei Darkness und Stranglehold ist es mir ziemlich egal ^^


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2007)

*PS 3 in Japan weiter auf Höhenflug (12/11- 18/ 11)*



> Hardware:
> 
> DSLite: 81,000
> PSP: 66,000
> ...



_famitsu_

da schau her, wer hätte das gedacht!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. November 2007)

*Orange Box für PS 3*

Eindrücke von 1UP


> After spending a significant amount of time with a near final version of the PS3 game, it's apparent that this version suffers from a number of technical flaws, which at best merely hinder game play and at worst make the experience downright unplayable. Framerate is a consistent issue throughout the Half-Life series of games included in The Orange Box. One moment you'll be cruising through the game at 30 frames per second and the next you'll be enjoying a slideshow of series protagonist Gordon Freeman cruising down the river. However, Portal suffers from no such technical hiccups and is on its way to being a pitch-perfect port of the spatial reasoning exercise. Due to a server connection issue, we were unable to get any time with Team Fortress 2.
> 
> With the clock ticking, EA has a limited amount of time to fix the glaring issues which plague this port of The Orange Box. Unfortunately, it seems that, once again, PlayStation 3 owners are doomed to suffer through another substandard version of a multiplatform game.


http://www.1up.com/do/previewPage?cId=3164539


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. November 2007)

*AW: Orange Box für PS 3*


bisher hab ich zum Glück noch kein EA-PS3-Spiel 
Wobei ja eigentlich Valve schuld ist, dass sie sie sich keine PS3-Umsetzung zutrauen bzw. der Chef ja wie bereits hier erläutert nen Hals auf die PS3 hat 

Das erste EA-Spiel von mir wird das neue Burnout, aber das hat wenigstens nen guten Entwickler dahinter und ich glaube bisher wurde sogar immer nur die PS3-Version gezeigt (?).
Daher bin ich bei dem Titel zuversichtlicher. Ein anderer Publisher wäre mir trotzdem lieber (siehe aktuell die 10$ Download-"CE" für ProStreet um bereits auf der Disk befindliche Daten freizukaufen...).


----------



## lucdec (22. November 2007)

*AW: Orange Box für PS 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.11.2007 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> (siehe aktuell die 10$ Download-"CE" für ProStreet um bereits auf der Disk befindliche Daten freizukaufen...).




Nee, ech jetzt?   

Gleich muss man für jeden Level den man in einem Shooter spielen will nen 5er in einen speziellen Slot in der Konsole stecken...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. November 2007)

*AW: Orange Box für PS 3*



			
				lucdec am 22.11.2007 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 22.11.2007 16:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Macht EA auf der Xbox schon länger. Da wurden dann auch für z.B. "Der Pate" oder "Need for Speed" Cheats verkauft, um etwa alle Waffen zu bekommen oder durch eine kleine Geldspritze das Vermögen aufbessern zu können. Warum in Need for Speed fahren und Wagen freischalten, wenn man dies auch einfach für 5€ machen lassen kann. Das ist EA. 50-60€ fürs Game und dazu 40€ an Downloadinhalten anbieten, die nur Funktionen der Disk aktivieren.


----------



## Bonkic (22. November 2007)

*UE 3 doch auf Wii*



> Man hat es eigentlich nicht geglaubt, nun scheint es aber doch zu passieren. Die Unreal 3 Engine wird bald auch auf Wii funktionieren. Das hat Mark Rein, der Vizepräsident von Epic Games, gegenüber dem amerikanischen Portal Kikizo bestätigt.
> 
> Die Grafikengine sei derzeit bei einem Lizenznehmer in Arbeit, der sie für einen kommenden Titel verwenden wolle. Ubisoft beispielsweise hat Red Steel damals auf der Unreal 2 Engine aufgebaut.
> 
> Bisher hat die Unreal 3 Engine nur für XBOX360 und die PlayStation 3 funktioniert. Sie ermöglichte Titel wie Bioshock.



_wiiX_


----------



## lucdec (22. November 2007)

*AW: UE 3 doch auf Wii*



			
				Bonkic am 22.11.2007 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> > Man hat es eigentlich nicht geglaubt, nun scheint es aber doch zu passieren. Die Unreal 3 Engine wird bald auch auf Wii funktionieren. Das hat Mark Rein, der Vizepräsident von Epic Games, gegenüber dem amerikanischen Portal Kikizo bestätigt.
> >
> > Die Grafikengine sei derzeit bei einem Lizenznehmer in Arbeit, der sie für einen kommenden Titel verwenden wolle. Ubisoft beispielsweise hat Red Steel damals auf der Unreal 2 Engine aufgebaut.
> >
> ...



Ja klar läuft sie auf Wii, die Cry Engine 2 auch, was jedoch nach der Portierung davon übrig ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## Rabowke (23. November 2007)

*Mass Effect!*

Ich bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer der Limited-Edition von Mass Effect ( dt. ).
Das komplette Paket hat mich 65 EUR gekostet zu 59 EUR die normale Version. Die LE kommt in einem schicken Steelcase daher und beinhaltet u.a. eine Bonusdisc.

Das Spiel selber gefällt mir sehr gut, allerdings nicht ausgezeichnet. Es gibt viele kleine Unstimmigkeiten und, für mich, ein paar Balancingprobleme. Es gab eine Stelle da bin ich bzw. ein Teamkamerad min. achtmal gestorben. Bei jedem Tod wird für rund ca. 10-15 Sekunden geladen ... das nervt mit der Zeit. Was mich persönlich auch noch stört, dass manchmal die Texturen erst recht spät geladen und dann erst angezeigt werden. Auch der Schatten, den die Figuren auf sich selbst werfen, ist technisch eher mau.

Das wars dann aber schon mit meinen ersten Kritikpunkten. Die Story ist spannend, die Geschichte ist wie in einem sehr guten Sci-Fi Film erzählt. Die Cutscenes werden in Ingame-Grafik dargestellt welche Wahlweise mit speziellen Effekten 'aufgepeppt' werden kann. z.B. einen Körnereffekt wie er in etwas älteren Filmen zu finden ist und natürlich Bewegungsunschärfe. Beide Optionen hab ich jedoch ausgeschaltet weil ich sie als unpassend empfinde. Interessant wäre es, wenn man den Filmeffekt lediglich bei Cutscenes zuschalten könnte ... diese Möglichkeit gibts aber nicht. Entweder An oder Aus.

Die Charaktere selbst sind mit Liebe fürs Details entworfen worden und haben eine überzeugende Mimik & Gestik. Auch die Animationen der Charaktere weiß dank Motion-Capturing zu überzeigen.

Wie ich bereits eingangs erwähnt hatte, besitze ich die deutsche Version. Ich habs bis dato noch nicht bereut. Vorallem die Stimme von Saren ist, ordentlicher Bass vorausgesetzt, der Hammer. Da bebt das komplette Haus. Sehr gut!

Alles in allem ist Mass Effect *das* RPG des Jahres für mich. Es gibt derzeit kein besseres (Sci-Fi) RPG, egal auf welcher Plattform. Meine hohen Erwartungen gg.über Mass Effect wurde nicht enttäuscht, aber leider auch nicht übertroffen. 

9/10 auf der Rabowke-Skala.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. November 2007)

*AW: Mass Effect!*

Das mit der Grafik hat man ja leider auch schon in diversen anderen Berichten lesen können. Wirklich schade. Ansonsten interessanter Einblick. Leider muss ich noch einige Stunden warten, bis mir die Post meine LE vorbeibringt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. November 2007)

*AW: UE 3 doch auf Wii*



			
				lucdec am 22.11.2007 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 22.11.2007 19:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Überbeleuchtete Figuren und Objekte (eigentlich die einzigen Markenzeichen der UE3 ^^) würde auch die Wii schaffen, nach Mario Galaxy und den teilweise sehr gut eingesetzten Shadern (Lava, Wasser, Haare und Fell, Eis) bin ich mir sogar sicher, dass man bei einem fähigen Entwickler etwas optisch Ansprechendes schaffen könnte. Die Qualität aus Stranglehold oder UT3 wird man sicherlich nicht erreichen können, aber auf der anderen Seite muss Wii auch keine HD-Auflösungen berechnen, und kann Ressourcen effektiver nutzen. Mal abwarten was da kommt, laut John Carmack wäre auch die id Mega-Texture-Technik in Kombination mit Tech4 für Wii machbar. Ob da am Ende auch Spiele kommen, die tatsächlich optisch und spielerisch taugen, ist natürlich eine andere Frage.

Je mehr spezielle Wii-Engines kommen, desto größer ist wenigstens die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Fremd-Entwickler keine unveränderten PS2-Engines nutzen werden...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (23. November 2007)

*AW: PS 3 in Japan weiter auf Höhenflug (12/11- 18/ 11)*



			
				Bonkic am 21.11.2007 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hardware:
> 
> DSLite: 81,000
> PSP: 66,000
> ...




die mediacreate zahlen weichen doch "ein klein wenig" von diesen ab:

demnach wurde die ps3 nämlich "nur" 39.000 mal verkauft und liegt damit nur noch ganz knapp vor der wii.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. November 2007)

*Umbrella Chronicles und Heroes 2 kommen nicht nach Deutschland*

Da Rail-Shooter in Deutschland einen ganz besonderen Stand haben, und der Name "Resident Evil" generell mit eher blutigen Auseinandersetzungen assoziiert wird, verwundert es nun kaum, dass der solide Titel "Umbrella Chronicles" (~ 80 laut Capcom nicht in Deutschland erscheinen wird. Diese Meldung ist schon einige Wochen alt, bekommt aber durch den Umstand Aufwind, dass auch der WW2-Shooter "Medal of Honor: Heroes 2" aus Angst vor einer nicht erteilten Freigabe nicht in Deutschland veröffentlich wird. Ausschlaggebend dafür sind primär die Rail-Abschnitte, wo man möglichst alle angreifenden Gegner präzise erledigen muss, um einen Auftrag entsprechend erfolgreichen zu beenden. Die PSP-Version von Heroes 2 ist nicht von dieser Maßnahme betroffen, da der Titel keine Rail-Abschnitte oder entsprechende Spielmodi enthält. 

Der eher „humorvolle“ Rail-Shooter „Ghost Squad“ von Sega soll allerdings planmäßig erscheinen.

Meine Meinung: Naja...

Quelle: ConsoleWars

Regards, eX!


----------



## Rabowke (26. November 2007)

*XBox360 eindeutig cooler als PS3*

Es ist quasi bewiesen, dass die Xbox360 beim weiblichen Geschlecht sehr viel besser ankommt. 

Sprüche wie "Hey Baby, bock mit meiner Playstation 3 zu spielen" bringen, im besten Fall, nur Gelächter.

Wenn man allerdings den magischen Satz "Hey Baby, bock mit meiner 360 zu spielen?!" bringt, dann kann man sich auf solche An- bzw. Aussichten freuen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (26. November 2007)

*AW: XBox360 eindeutig cooler als PS3*



			
				Rabowke am 26.11.2007 08:26 schrieb:
			
		

> [bilder]


Hm, den Bildschirmen nach zu urteilen is die Box da mal wieder abgeraucht. Was bei den Aussichten andererseits auch erstmal halb so wild ist


----------



## Leddernilpferd (26. November 2007)

*AW: Mass Effect!*



			
				Rabowke am 23.11.2007 07:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer der Limited-Edition von Mass Effect ( dt. ).
> Das komplette Paket hat mich 65 EUR gekostet zu 59 EUR die normale Version. Die LE kommt in einem schicken Steelcase daher und beinhaltet u.a. eine Bonusdisc.
> 
> Das Spiel selber gefällt mir sehr gut, allerdings nicht ausgezeichnet. Es gibt viele kleine Unstimmigkeiten und, für mich, ein paar Balancingprobleme. Es gab eine Stelle da bin ich bzw. ein Teamkamerad min. achtmal gestorben. Bei jedem Tod wird für rund ca. 10-15 Sekunden geladen ... das nervt mit der Zeit. Was mich persönlich auch noch stört, dass manchmal die Texturen erst recht spät geladen und dann erst angezeigt werden. Auch der Schatten, den die Figuren auf sich selbst werfen, ist technisch eher mau.
> ...




hallo!

kann mich da nur anschliessen. habe fast das ganze we durchgezockt. am samstag sogar 14 std. am stück    und bin mit der hauptstory noch relativ 
am anfang. das spiel zieht mich dermasen in seinen bann wie schon lange keins mehr. absolut klasse finde ich dass es kein rundenbasiertes kampfsystem ist und man selber die sache in die hand nimmt. die grafik ist wirklich beeindruckend, die texturen sind sehr detailliert. leider schlägt sich das hin und wieder merklich in der framerate nieder. ausserdem stören die textur plops nach dem laden. sehr gut gelungen finde ich die deutsche syncro. passt sehr gut zu den einzelnen charakteren. manche nebenmissionen sind etwas öde geraten, weil sich einige planeten doch recht ähnlich sind. das erkunden dieser macht dank des fahrzeugs aber eine menge spass.

für mich ganz klar das spiel des jahres. meine erwartungen wurden bis jetzt voll erfüllt. die 59€ sind das mehr als wert


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. November 2007)

*UK-Zahlen*

TOP 40 ENTERTAINMENT SOFTWARE - INDIVIDUAL FORMATS (UNITS), WEEK ENDING 24 November 2007
01 (01) [360] Assassin's Creed (Ubisoft)
02 (04) [NDS] Dr Kawashima's Brain Training (Nintendo)
03 (03) [WII] Super Mario Galaxy (Nintendo)
04 (__) [360] Mass Effect (Microsoft)
05 (06) [NDS] More Brain Training From Dr Kawashima (Nintendo)
06 (02) [360] Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Activision)
07 (__) [WII] Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games (Sega)
08 (05) [PS3] Assassin's Creed (Ubisoft)
09 (0 [PS2] High School Musical: Sing It! (Disney Interactive Studios)
10 (__) [PS2] Need For Speed: Prostreet (Electronic Arts)
11 (__) [360] Need For Speed: Prostreet (Electronic Arts)
12 (24) [WII] Wii Play (Nintendo)
13 (10) [PS2] The Simpsons Game (Electronic Arts)
14 (14) [360] Halo 3 (Microsoft)
15 (__) [360] Guitar Hero III: Legends Of Rock (Activision)
16 (16) [WII] Big Brain Academy: Wii Degree (Nintendo)
17 (09) [PS2] Wwe Smackdown Vs Raw 2008 (Thq)
18 (15) [PS2] Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (Konami)
19 (__) [PS3] Need For Speed: Prostreet (Electronic Arts)
20 (12) [NDS] Cooking Mama (505 Games)
21 (32) [360] Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (Konami)
22 (22) [NDS] Deal Or No Deal (Koch Media)
23 (07) [PS3] Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Activision)
24 (__) [360] Kane & Lynch: Dead Men (Eidos)
25 (1 [PS2] Fifa 08 (Electronic Arts)
26 (36) [PS3] Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (Konami)
27 (17) [NDS] The Simpsons Game (Electronic Arts)
28 (21) [NDS] New Super Mario Bros. (Nintendo)
29 (__) [PS2] Guitar Hero III: Legends Of Rock (Activision)
30 (2 [NDS] Mysims (Electronic Arts)
31 (27) [NDS] Ratatouille (Thq)
32 (20) [WII] High School Musical: Sing It! (Disney Interactive Studios)
33 (__) [NDS] Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga (Lucasarts)
34 (__) [PS3] Kane & Lynch: Dead Men (Eidos)
35 (29) [NDS] Big Brain Academy (Nintendo)
36 (13) [PC] Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Activision)
37 (35) [NDS] Bratz: Forever Diamondz (Thq)
38 (__) [NDS] Disney Friends (Disney Interactive Studios)
39 (26) [WII] Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga (Lucasarts)
40 (25) [PC] Football Manager 2008 (Sega)
DS = 12
X360 = 8
PS2 = 7
Wii = 6
PS3 = 5
PC = 2
PSP = 0

Quelle: NeoGaf


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2007)

*AW: UK-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.11.2007 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> PC = 2




eigentlich ist das wirklich erschreckend.
2 titel! und die noch dazu unter "ferner liefen"!
crysis, der angebliche "übertitel", ist gar schon wieder komplett aus den charts geflogen. 
deutschland scheint ja mittlerweile beinahe die letzte zuflucht für pc spieler zu sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. November 2007)

*AW: UK-Zahlen*

Ups, den PC hatte ich in der Liste gar nicht gesehen bzw. auf die Anzahl am Ende gar nicht geachtet. (Mehr auf die PSP, die scheinbar kaum noch Software verkauft). Der komplette Rausfall aus den Charts für Crysis ist natürlich schon ein wenig heftig. Mich würden bei dem Titel wirklich sehr die US-Zahlen interessieren. Allerdings wird IMO eine Umsetzung für 360/PS 3 immer wahrscheinlicher. Am Ende wollen EA/Crytek ja zumindest auch die Entwicklungskosten wieder eingenommen und möglichst auch Gewinn gemacht haben. Hier in Deutschland erreicht man ja – laut Petra im Newsthread – gerade einmal demnächst die 100K.


----------



## Blue_Ace (26. November 2007)

*AW: UK-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.11.2007 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ups, den PC hatte ich in der Liste gar nicht gesehen bzw. auf die Anzahl am Ende gar nicht geachtet. (Mehr auf die PSP, die scheinbar kaum noch Software verkauft). Der komplette Rausfall aus den Charts für Crysis ist natürlich schon ein wenig heftig. Mich würden bei dem Titel wirklich sehr die US-Zahlen interessieren. Allerdings wird IMO eine Umsetzung für 360/PS 3 immer wahrscheinlicher. Am Ende wollen EA/Crytek ja zumindest auch die Entwicklungskosten wieder eingenommen und möglichst auch Gewinn gemacht haben. Hier in Deutschland erreicht man ja – laut Petra im Newsthread – gerade einmal demnächst die 100K.



Mich wunderts das Assassin's Creed auf Platz 1 liegt noch vor Mario Galaxy. Assassin`s Creed ist ein sehr gutes Spiel mit einigen Schwächen, den großen Erfolg hab ich Ubisoft nicht zugetraut da es auf der 360 noch Konkurrenz in Form von Mass Effekt gibt das ich höher Eingeschätzt habe. Glückwunsch nach Frankreich zu einen der besten Xbox 360 Entwickler.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. November 2007)

*AW: UK-Zahlen*

Most-Wanted Famitsu mal wieder:



> 01. Dragon Quest IX (DS, 2,544)
> 02. Final Fantasy XIII (PS3, 2,525)
> 03. Resident Evil 5 (PS3, 1,894)
> 04. Metal Gear Solid 4 (PS3, 1,49
> ...



Seit ich das letzte Mal die List gesehen habe, fällt mir zum einen SSBB auf, welches glaube ich einige Plätze gut gemacht hat (was wohl an den ganzen Infos liegt. Bei SSBB hab ich als einziges Nintendo-Spiel das Gefühl, man will wirklich etwas bieten und denkt sich etwas für die Fans/"Core"-Gamer aus usw. )
Zum anderen den Fall von MH3, war imo als PS3-Version auf ca. Platz 3-5 und als Wii-Version nun nicht mal mehr in den Top10.

Platz 7 für Lost Odyssey zeigt, dass damit vielleicht noch einige 360 abgesetzt werden könnten (allerdings sind Famitsu-Charts natürlich nicht unbedingt repräsentativ für den Massenmarkt).

Was ich immer recht interessant finde, ist die Abneigung der Japaner gegen westliche Spiele, selbst wenn sie z.B. von/über Sony selbst kommen (Heavenly Sword, Lair, Ratchet&Clank etc.  waren zwar beim Release in den Top10, aber mit ziemlich geringen Verkaufszahlen. In den MostWanted sind die imo nie aufgetaucht, gerade bei HS recht verwunderlich, ist ja schon sehr asiatisch angehaucht. Und nun ist auch Uncharted nicht drin).

Bei R&C wurden doch extra Anpassungen für den japanischen Geschmack vorgenommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@ MS-Xbox360-pr0n-Werbung:
EA kann das auch:
http://www.page3.com/lodge/amii_and_becky/need_for_speed/index.php


----------



## Bonkic (27. November 2007)

*Europa-Zahlen (Woche bis zum 24.11.)*



> 1 Brain Training –187.803 (DS)
> 2 Assassins Creed - 178.543 (Xbox 360)
> 3 Super Mario Galaxy –177.393 (Wii)
> 4 Need for Speed: ProStreet - 149.927 (PS2)
> ...



_xbox_front_

ein steinalter titel wie nintendogs schafft es immer noch in die top10.
hätte ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt vermutet. bei kawashima wars hingegen klar.


----------



## McDrake (27. November 2007)

*AW: Europa-Zahlen (Woche bis zum 24.11.)*



			
				Bonkic am 27.11.2007 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ein steinalter titel wie nintendogs schafft es immer noch in die top10.
> hätte ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt vermutet. bei kawashima wars hingegen klar.


Bei uns ist der WIEDER in den Top 10.
Es weihnachtet halt sehr, da werden komische Sachen gekauft.
Wir haben auf dem DS inzwischen sicher zwei Duzend Tierspielen mit Pferden, Hunden, Katzen und sogar Hamstern (!). Und am letzten Samstag verkauften sich die Games wie blöd. Das war vor zwei Wochen noch ganz anders. Da standen jene Games noch in den Gestellen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. November 2007)

*AW: UK-Zahlen*



			
				Blue_Ace am 26.11.2007 23:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wunderts das Assassin's Creed auf Platz 1 liegt noch vor Mario Galaxy. Assassin`s Creed ist ein sehr gutes Spiel mit einigen Schwächen, den großen Erfolg hab ich Ubisoft nicht zugetraut da es auf der 360 noch Konkurrenz in Form von Mass Effekt gibt das ich höher Eingeschätzt habe. Glückwunsch nach Frankreich zu einen der besten Xbox 360 Entwickler.


AC kam am 16.11 raus, also wurde in der letzten Woche nur kurz in den Charts erfasst (Ende war am 17). Und bei ME ist es aktuell ähnlich. Kam am 23 raus und kommt da gegen eine "volle Woche" AC nicht ganz an. Mal schauen, wie es in den nächsten Wochen aussieht, welche Games sich halten können und was so generell im Weihcnhatsgeschäfft verkauf wird.


----------



## Bonkic (27. November 2007)

*Nintendo die Umwelt Sau*



> 7.7	Sony Ericsson - New leader due to improved takeback reporting, new models PVC free, but falls down on takeback practice.
> 7.7 	Samsung - Big improvements, with more products free of the worst toxic chemicals. Loses points for incomplete takeback practice.
> 7.3	Sony - More products free of toxic PVC and improved reporting on recycling and takeback especially in the US.
> 7.3	Dell - Unchanged since the last version, still no products on the market without the worst chemicals.
> ...



_greenpeace_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. November 2007)

*AW: Nintendo die Umwelt Sau*



			
				Bonkic am 27.11.2007 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> _greenpeace_



Allerdings wurde die Wertung für Nintendo nur deshalb vergeben, weil sie keine Infos darüber angeben (was aber natürlich auch nicht unbedingt etwas gutes heißt).
Die Kotaku Newsüberschrift fand ich aber mal wieder toll:


> Greenpeace Say Nintendo Eat Dolphins, Kill Pandas For Sport


^^


----------



## Solon25 (27. November 2007)

*AW: PS-3*

Wundert mich das hier noch nichts zum "Verkaufserfolg" der PS-3 in den USA seit der Preissenkung steht. Hab was von einem +243% gelesen. War zu erwarten


----------



## undergrounderX (27. November 2007)

*AW: PS-3*



			
				Solon25 am 27.11.2007 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wundert mich das hier noch nichts zum "Verkaufserfolg" der PS-3 in den USA seit der Preissenkung steht. Hab was von einem +243% gelesen. War zu erwarten


Darauf haben auch die meisten,die eine PS3 haben wollten gewartet. 600 Euro ist einfach zu viel für eine Konsole gewesen. Bin gespannt ob es ein kurzfristiger Boom ist,das heißt ob alle die gewartet haben zugeschlagen haben, oder ob sich die Zahlen dauerhaft bessern werden.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (27. November 2007)

*AW: PS-3*

Ich wollt mal von allen Wii-Besitzern wissen ob sich die Konsole lohnt, wenn man sie nicht als Partygag einsetzen möchte.
Ich hab bereits eine Xbox360 daheim.
Ist das Spieleangebot mittlerweile groß genug und mit richtigen Spielen ?
Also nicht nur Minispielesammlungen...

Wie sieht es mit der PS3 aus, wie ist da das Spieleangebot ? Wie sieht es da mit den exklusiv Titeln aus ? Preislich rückt sie ja langsam in greifbare Regionen...

MfG


----------



## F3liX (27. November 2007)

*AW: PS-3*

Ist das Spieleangebot mittlerweile groß genug und mit richtigen Spielen ?
 [/quote]

Für die Wii sind im Moment folgende Titel für den Einzelkämpfer recht interessant wenn nicht sogar ein muss:
(Ich verlinke mal Videoreviews von den Spielen damit du dir einen besseren Eindruck machen kannst)

1. Super Mario Galaxy

2. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess

3. Resident Evil 4: Wii-Edition

4. Metroid Prime 3: Corruption

5. Super Paper Mario

Interessante Titel wie Zack & Wiki oder No More Heroes folgen.

Natürlich kannst du auch auf die Virtual Console zugreifen oder Gamecube-Spiele (Resi 0-3, Zelda: The Wind Waker, Killer7, Super Mario Sunshine, Viewtiful Joe 1-2, Metroid Prime 1-2, TimeSplitter, Eternal Darkness, ..) spielen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. November 2007)

*Xbox-News*

*Update für den Xbox 1 Emulator*
Es gibt ein neues Update, welches weitere Xbox 1 Spiele fitt für den 360-Emulator macht. Sind zwar keine AAA-Games dabei, aber zumindest wird ja noch weiter daran gearbeitet. Was ja auch darauf schließen lässt, dass MS wohl in Zukunft verstärkt "Oldies" zum Onlinekauf anbieten wird.

Hier die Liste, der neuen Titel:


> 2006 Fifa World Cup Germany
> 25 to Life
> AMF Bowling 2004
> Apex
> ...



Eine komplette Übersicht im PDF-Format gibt es hier



*Weitere Features des Updates bekannt*


> Jetzt folgen noch ein paar weitere Informationen von Microsoft Japan. Dazu zählt zum Beispiel die Überarbeitung des "Games"-Bereichs im Dashboard, der jetzt statt "Xbox Live Arcade" den Menüpunkt "Game Library" anzeigt.
> Werbung
> 
> Im Menü seht Ihr alle von Euch gespielten Titel und könnt sie außerdem via "All Games", "Demos", "Arcade" und "Recent Downloads" noch gezielt aufteilen lassen. Der wichtigste Punkt, den sich so mancher Spieler schon länger wünscht: Ihr dürft nun Demos von nicht erworbenen Arcadespielen von Eurer Gamercard löschen.
> ...


 Eurogamer.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2007)

*Charts*

*Softwarecharts Japan*
01. [NDS] Dragon Quest IV (Square-Enix) - 597,000 / NEW
02. [PS2] World Soccer Winning Eleven 2008 (Konami) - 294,000 / NEW
03. [PS3] World Soccer Winning Eleven 2008 (Konami) - 141,000 / NEW
04. [NDS] Mario Party DS (Nintendo) - 110,000 / 460,000
05. [PS2] Final Fantasy XI: Wings of the Goddess (Square-Enix) - 68,000 / NEW
06. [WII] Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games (Nintendo) - 63,000 / NEW
07. [NDS] Dinosaur King: The Seven Fragments (Sega) - 57,000 / NEW
08. [NDS] Mega Man Star Force 2: Berserk × Shinobi (Capcom) - 37,000 / NEW
09. [NDS] Mega Man Star Force 2: Berserk × Dinosaur (Capcom) - 37,000 / NEW
10. [PS2] Pachinko Assassin III: Iron Pachi-Chonmage 13 (Hackberry) - 36,000 / NEW

11. [WII] Super Mario Galaxy (Nintendo)
12. [NDS] Won!tertainment: Music Channel (Capcom)
13. [PS3] Shin Sangoku Musou 5 (Koei)
14. [WII] Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles (Capcom)
15. [WII] Wii Sports (Nintendo)
16. [NDS] Pro Baseball Family Stadium DS (Bandai-Namco)
17. [WII] Wii Play (Nintendo)
18. [360] World Soccer Winning Eleven 2008 (Konami)
19. [WII] Mario Party 8 (Nintendo)
20. [NDS] My Housekeeping Diary (Nintendo)
21. [NDS] Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day (Nintendo)
22. [NDS] Pokémon Mysterious Dungeon: Time Expedition Party (Pokémon)
23. [NDS] Mario Kart DS (Nintendo)
24. [NDS] Taiko Drum Master DS (Bandai-Namco)
25. [NDS] Final Fantasy Tactics A2 (Square-Enix)
26. [360] Final Fantasy XI: Wings of the Goddess (Square-Enix)
27. [NDS] DS Nishimura Kyotarou Suspense Detective Series: Deadly Intent (Tecmo)
28. [NDS] New Super Mario Bros. (Nintendo)
29. [NDS] Pokémon Mysterious Dungeon: Shadow Expedition Party (Pokémon)
30. [NDS] DS Literature Collection (Nintendo)

NDS - 17
WII - 6
PS2 - 3
PS3 - 2
360 - 2

NeoGaf


Irgendwie komisch, dass sich zwar die PS 3 nun in Japan so gut verkauft, aber kaum Software in den Charts zu finden ist.


*EA: Mehr Geld mit Handyspielen*


> Im dritten Quartal 2007 war der Handy-Spielemarkt für Electronic Arts doppelt so gut, als der PS3-Markt. Mit den Spielen für Handys hat man insgesamt 37 Millionen $ erwirtschaftet, während man mit PS3 Software nur 17 Millionen $ erzielen konnte.
> 
> Der größte Umsatz wurde aber mit Xbox 360 Software erzielt. Hier lag der er bei 218 Millionen $. Gefolgt von der PS2 (73 Millionen $), der Wii (59 Millionen $) und dem Nintendo DS (47 Millonen $). Bei der PSP lag der Umsatz bei 21 Millionen $.



Consolewars



*USA: Nintendo verkauft 653.000 NDS in einer Woche*


> 28.11.07 - Nintendo gibt bekannt, dass man 653.000 Nintendo DS in der Zeit vom 18.11.07 bis 24.11.07 in den USA verkaufen konnte.
> 
> Der Handheld hat dadurch einen neuen Rekord in der 'Thanksgiving-Woche' aufgestellt, der zuvor vom Game Boy Advance (600.000 verkaufte Einheiten 2005) gehalten wurde.




*20 Mio. verkaufte Nintendo DS in Japan*


> 28.11.07 - Vom Nintendo DS wurden mittlerweile über 20 Mio. Einheiten in Japan verkauft (Stand: 25.11.07). Das meldet Enterbrain.
> 
> Auf den Nintendo DS kommen 6.449.206 verkaufte Einheiten, auf das NDS Lite-Modell 13.602.806 Einheiten. Insgesamt entspricht das einem Absatz von 20.052.012 Handhelds.
> 
> ...




*Nintendo verkauft 350.000 Wii in einer Woche in USA*


> 28.11.07 - Nintendo gibt bekannt, dass man 350.000 Wii vom 18.11.07 bis 24.11.07 in den USA verkauft hat.




*7,8 Mio. Downloads auf Virtual Console*


> 28.11.07 - Auf Virtual Console wurden insgesamt bislang 7,8 Mio. Downloads getätigt. Das bestätigte Nintendos Managing Director Shinji Hatano gegenüber der Zeitung Nihon Keizai Shimbun.



alle Gamefront


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2007)

*AW: PS-3*



			
				Solon25 am 27.11.2007 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wundert mich das hier noch nichts zum "Verkaufserfolg" der PS-3 in den USA seit der Preissenkung steht. Hab was von einem +243% gelesen. *War zu erwarten*




stimmt, thanksgiving.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. November 2007)

*Verkaufszahlen*

Lesenswerter Artikel zu Verkaufszahlen, Quellen, Genauigkeiten ,etc. http://www.n-games.de/rev/news.php?id=169


----------



## frogi (29. November 2007)

*Regionalcode*

Hi,
bekomm bei nem Spiel jetzt die Fehlermeldung "Falscher Regional oder Ländercode". Hab das Spiel aus den USA. Kann ich dagegen was machen oder hilft nur Spiel wieder verkaufen ?


----------



## Iceman (29. November 2007)

*AW: Regionalcode*



			
				frogi am 29.11.2007 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> bekomm bei nem Spiel jetzt die Fehlermeldung "Falscher Regional oder Ländercode". Hab das Spiel aus den USA. Kann ich dagegen was machen oder hilft nur Spiel wieder verkaufen ?



Auffer 360? Da kannste nichts gegen machen. Sollteste vor dem Kauf drauf achten, es gibt nicht viele Spiele die nen Regionencode haben, aber son paar sind schon dabei.

Im Zweifelsfall die Spiele bei deutschen oder europäischen Händlern kaufen (wie okaysoft oder gameware), die verkaufen nur Spiele die auf hiesigen Konsolen laufen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2007)

*Zahlen und Verkaufsspekulationen*



> Nachdem sich Nintendo und Sony bereits zu Wort gemeldet haben, ließ nun auch Microsoft verlauten, dass man mit dem Absatz in der Thanksgiving-Woche, die in den USA der Beginn des Weihnachtsgeschäfts ist, mehr als zufrieden ist. So habe man in jenem Zeitraum ca. 310.000 Konsolen verkaufen können. Nintendo hatte in jener Woche 350.000 Wiis abgesetzt - hätte vermutlich allerdings noch mehr Käufer finden können, wenn es da nicht die bekannten Produktionsengpässe gäbe.
> 
> Die Xbox-Macher ließen zudem verlauten, dass der Zuspruch, den die im Oktober veröffentlichte Xbox 360 Arcade erhielt, größer ausfiel, als man ursprünglich erwartet hatte. Man betrete langsam den Massenmarkt, heißt es mit Verweis auf die guten Verkaufszahlen von Guitar Hero III und der Buzz!-Kopie Scene-it.
> 
> Nach Angaben Microsofts konnte sich die Xbox 360 basierend auf Händlerschätzungen insgesamt doppelt so gut verkaufen wie die PlayStation 3. Dies allerdings wollte man wiederum bei Sony nicht unkommentiert lassen. Man pflege dort nicht über konkrete Absatzzahlen zu reden, bis die NPD Group die neuesten Marktdaten bekanntgibt. Man könne allerdings "versichern, dass Microsofts Schätzungen ziemlich daneben liegen."


http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/1846/126216/Microsoft.html


Mal schauen, was die NPD-Zahlen dazu sagen werden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2007)

*Hardwarezahlen Japan*

Und gleich noch die Japan-Zahlen vom 19. - 25. Noember 2007

```
akt.Woche	letzte Woche
NDS	116,694		76,084
PSP	75,027		65,609
WII	54,362		36,230
PS3	50,564		39,178
PS2	14,875		8,855
360	7,117		6,525
GBA	82		262
NGC	44		38
```
consolewars

Die PS 3 hält sich doch noch recht wacker bei 50.000.
Allerdings kapier ich, wenn ich mit die Softwarecharts so anschaue, was die ganzen PS 3 und PSP-Käufer zocken. Da sind kaum Titel in den Charts.


----------



## crackajack (30. November 2007)

*AW: Hardwarezahlen Japan*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.11.2007 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings kapier ich, wenn ich mit die Softwarecharts so anschaue, was die ganzen PS 3 und PSP-Käufer zocken. Da sind kaum Titel in den Charts.


Vielleicht wird die PS3 wegen der BR-Playerfähigkeit gekauft? :-o 

Würde ja die Hoffnungen Toshibas den Formatkrieg mit ihrem doch einigermaßen günstigen HD-DVD-Player etwas zu ihren Gunsten zu entwickeln stören.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2007)

*Dashboard Update am 4.12*

Hier nun eine vollständige Featureliste des Dashboard-Updates am 4.12



> *Full Features List for 2007 Fall Update*
> 
> *Account Management*
> 
> ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dashboard Update am 4.12 - Teil 2*

Und Teil 2



> *Media - All*
> •Added more user friendly text for various error related messages
> •Added Shortcut keys from Remote Control: Pressing Play on a Video/Song/Picture will immediately start playback of that item from the list (pressing Start from gamepad does the same thing)
> •Added support for Album/Video artwork larger than 500kb
> ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. November 2007)

*AW: Dashboard Update am 4.12 - Teil 3*

Und Teil 3



> *Messenger*
> •Added "Invite Friends" scene after Messenger/Windows Live ID switching dialog
> •Added localization support for "<user> has joined conversation" in Messenger
> •Added messenger notification to Private Chat
> ...




http://blogs.msdn.com/xboxteam/archive/2007/11/30/december-2007-system-update.aspx


Hier geht es zur vollständigen Übersicht der unterstützen Videocodecs
Auszug:


> 1. What exactly does the Xbox 360 support for AVI?
> Xbox 360 supports the following for AVI:
> # File Extensions: .avi, .divx
> # Containers: AVI
> ...



Interessante Randnotiz: Das Update ist nur 7 MB gross.


Hier einige Bilder vom Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Bericht auf 1Up zum Update.

Und hier ein Videowalkthrough durch die Neuerungen.

Und hier als Youtube-Video


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dashboard Update am 4.12 - Teil 3*


gibt es davon für die Lesefaulen auch eine Feature-Liste oder ähnliches? Irgendwie lesen sich 90% von dem Text als Nichtigkeiten. 

DivX hab ich aber mitbekommen. Wie ich mal sagte, wenn dann bringen es beide Hersteller ^^



und anderes Thema:

Bei mir ist der DualShock3 heute angekommen (die Pads sind weltweit gleich, funktioniert daher auch mit einer PAL-PS3. Hatte kein Bock zu warten und wirklich günstiger wird er hier eh nicht, hab jetzt 49,21€ bezahlt).

- der DS3 wiegt nun etwas mehr als der DS2 (wohl wegen Akku). Im Vergleich mit dem Sixaxis natürlich ganz schön schwer, der Sixaxis ist aber ja auch fast schon ZU leicht (vom Plastikgefühl her). Hab hier kein 360-Pad zu Hand, zumindest mit Batterien hab ich es aber ähnlich oder schwerer in Erinnerung.
Störend ist es daher nicht, höchstens vielleicht wenn man Spiele nur mit Sensorsteuerung spielen möchte. Rein theoretisch müssten die Arme ja dann schneller ermüden ^^

- Rumble/Vibration ist beim DS3 deutlich stärker als beim DS2 (also dem PS2-Pad), auch gibt es mehr Abstufungen. Ich hab z.B. beim Ballern von R&C Demo eine sehr schwache Stufe bemerkt (weniger spürbar als der kleine Motor im DS2), dann kamen ein paar Abstufungen und z.B. beim Abfeuern in Resistance hat man dann die höchste Stufe (welche wie gesagt viel höher ist als der starke Motor des PS2-Pads, auch direkt im Vergleich getestet mit GoW2). Wie stark das zu den anderen Konsolen-Pads ist, kann man sich anhand des PS2-Vergleichs vorstellen.

- Beim Drücken der PS-Taste kann man mit dem DS unter Controller nun die Einstellung Vibration an- oder ausschalten (beim Sixaxis wird diese nicht angezeigt).

- Das Gehäuse ist nicht mehr halbtransparent wie beim Sixaxis. Meiner ist schwarz. Eigentlich hatte ich den weißen bestellt (wobei der Grund eher der war, dass wir hier vielleicht nicht weiß bekommen werden), aber ich freue mich dann doch lieber über eine Zollfreie Lieferung. Immerhin passt er ja nun besser zum Rest *g*

- Sonst ist alles gleich zum Sixaxis (Tasten, Größe, usw.). Ich bemerke aber Unterschiede bei den hinteren Schultertasten (Triggern) und den Analogstick. Letztere stehen etwas fester in der neutralen Stellung, liegt vermutlich aber auch nur ungebrauchten Zustand. Die Trigger drücken sich im Prinzip identisch, nur bei meinen beiden Sixaxis Pads merkt man dabei so etwas körniges, kA wie man es beschreiben soll. Ist mir schon damals aufgefallen, weil es irgendwie unschön ist. Beim DS3 gibt es das nicht mehr.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dashboard Update am 4.12 - Teil 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.12.2007 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es davon für die Lesefaulen auch eine Feature-Liste oder ähnliches? Irgendwie lesen sich 90% von dem Text als Nichtigkeiten.


Wenn es 10% wären, dann ist es doch viel (In Anbetracht der langen Liste). Immerhin gibt es auf der Box nicht so viele grundlegende Funktionen, die fehlen. ^^




> DivX hab ich aber mitbekommen. Wie ich mal sagte, wenn dann bringen es beide Hersteller ^^


Hat ja auch keiner bestritten. Finde es alleridings schon erstaunlich, dass es auf der Box so "überraschend schnell" kommt. Vor nicht so langer Zeit wurde von einem DivX-Typen(?) gesagt, dass der Status bei MS noch sehr unklar sein und man bei Sony ja schon dran arbeiten würde.




> - der DS3 wiegt nun etwas mehr als der DS2 (wohl wegen Akku). Im Vergleich mit dem Sixaxis natürlich ganz schön schwer, der Sixaxis ist aber ja auch fast schon ZU leicht (vom Plastikgefühl her). Hab hier kein 360-Pad zu Hand, zumindest mit Batterien hab ich es aber ähnlich oder schwerer in Erinnerung.


 Ich habe mal gewogen.
360-Pad mit Akku: 286g und ohne Akku 218g
Sixaxis: 140g




> - Sonst ist alles gleich zum Sixaxis (Tasten, Größe, usw.).


Schade.

Wie sieht es mit der Akkulaufzeit aus? Habe im Netz von einigen DS3-Besitzern was von 4 Stunden gelesen. Kann doch nicht sein? :-o


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dashboard Update am 4.12 - Teil 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.12.2007 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es 10% wären, dann ist es doch viel (In Anbetracht der langen Liste). Immerhin gibt es auf der Box nicht so viele grundlegende Funktionen, die fehlen. ^^


Es war auch eher auf meine Lesefluss bezogen und dass ich dann die wichtigen Sachen herausfiltern muss ^^




> Vor nicht so langer Zeit wurde von einem DivX-Typen(?) gesagt, dass der Status bei MS noch sehr unklar sein und man bei Sony ja schon dran arbeiten würde.


Jup, zumal von DivX selbst auch nur Sony bestätigt wurde. Daher hätte man eher vermutet, dieses Feature kommt zuerst in einem PS3-Firmware-Update.




> Ich habe mal gewogen.
> 360-Pad mit Akku: 286g und ohne Akku 218g
> Sixaxis: 140g


Mir steht nicht wirklich eine exakte Waage zu Verfügung, wären ca. 200g beim DS3 (und ca. 170g beim DS2 ohne Kabel).
Edit: Sixaxis 150g, also jeweils sogar noch 10g weniger wegen der Waage ^^
Lag ich mit meiner Einschätzung aber dann doch richtig. Das 360-Pad ist aber auch wegen den Triggern, Größe etc. halt schon massiver.



> > - Sonst ist alles gleich zum Sixaxis (Tasten, Größe, usw.).
> 
> 
> Schade.


Manch anderer ist darüber vielleicht auch froh 
Hatte es aber ja mal ausgeführt, auch für meinen Geschmack könnte man die Trigger etwas fester machen, immerhin wurde da irgendwas verbessert (siehe mein Erklärungsversuch ^^).



> Wie sieht es mit der Akkulaufzeit aus? Habe im Netz von einigen DS3-Besitzern was von 4 Stunden gelesen. Kann doch nicht sein? :-o



Er war nicht vollgeladen (2 Balken, kA wieviel davon natürlich). Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich heute damit gespielt hatte bzw. ihn an hatte, waren aber sicher 2 Stunden (und eben fast nur Spiele mit Rumble gespielt). Jetzt hat er noch einen Balken, ich müsste ihn also noch mal komplett aufladen zum testen.
Wenn ich die Angaben noch richtig im Kopf habe, waren es doch ca. 30h Sixaxis (mehr oder weniger, je nach Sensoreinsatz) und wenn man beim DS3 Rumble aktiviert bzw. Spiele mit Rumble spielt (wohl auch unterschiedlich) sinkt die Stundenzahl auf 15.
4h fände ich auch sehr seltsam und bescheiden.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dashboard Update am 4.12 - Teil 3*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.12.2007 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es mit der Akkulaufzeit aus? Habe im Netz von einigen DS3-Besitzern was von 4 Stunden gelesen. Kann doch nicht sein? :-o



Hab mal getestet:

DS3 voll aufgeladen. Wie lange dauert es mit Rumble, damit der erste Anzeigebalken (von 3, bzw. eigentlich 4? Nach der "Bitte-Aufladen"-Meldung kann man die Pads ja noch ne ganze Weile weiterverwenden) verschwindet:
1 3/4 Stunden, macht also mindestens 5 1/4 Stunden und wegen erwähnter Zusatzzeit wohl eher so 6h.

Allerdings: Ich hab den Test als Extremfall gemacht: Bei MGS1 kann man in den Optionen die Vibration testen (leicht und stark). Das Pad hat also ununterbrochen bei gedrückter Taste (Gummiband ^^) auf maximaler Stufe vibriert.
Von daher sind diese erwähnten 15h im normalen Spielbetrieb wahrscheinlich richtig.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Dezember 2007)

*Vii- Werbung*

http://www.gamaxx.de/news_16291.html

ich hab eigentlich anfangs noch gemeint, bei dem gerät würde es sich um einen scherz handeln.
dem scheint nicht so zu sein.


----------



## EmmasPapa (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vii- Werbung*



			
				Bonkic am 03.12.2007 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.gamaxx.de/news_16291.html
> 
> ich hab eigentlich anfangs noch gemeint, bei dem gerät würde es sich um einen scherz handeln.
> dem scheint nicht so zu sein.



Für alle Filtergeplagten mit Video http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.mynintendo.de/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/vii-games.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.mynintendo.de/category/andere/&h=1097&w=900&sz=206&hl=de&start=19&um=1&tbnid=Uz6er8hAZu9iPM:&tbnh=150&tbnw=123&prev=


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vii- Werbung*



			
				Bonkic am 03.12.2007 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.gamaxx.de/news_16291.html
> 
> ich hab eigentlich anfangs noch gemeint, bei dem gerät würde es sich um einen scherz handeln.
> dem scheint nicht so zu sein.


Ist ja übel...

Im Handheld-Segment sind solche Fakes ja nichts Neues mehr, aber stationäre Geräte so dreist abzukupfern ist schon recht frech...

Nintendo DS-Klon: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/80311.html
Sony PSP-Klon: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/9383.html

  

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Dezember 2007)

*UK-Charts*

Charts vor die Woche bis zum 01.12. (Erste Spalte = Platz der letzten Woche - aufgelistet nach Formaten)

2  	 	1  	   	   	DR KAWASHIMA'S BRAIN TRAINING  	DS  	NINTENDO  	NINTENDO
7 		2 	  	  	MARIO & SONIC AT THE OLYMPIC GAMES 	WII 	SEGA 	SEGA
5 		3 	  	  	MORE BRAIN TRAINING FROM DR KAWASHIMA 	DS 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
1 		4 	  	  	ASSASSIN'S CREED 	XB360 	UBISOFT 	UBISOFT
3 		5 	  	  	SUPER MARIO GALAXY 	WII 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
6 		6 	  	  	CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE 	XB360 	ACTIVISION 	ACTIVISION
10 		7 	  	  	NEED FOR SPEED: PROSTREET 	PS2 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
16 		8 	  	  	BIG BRAIN ACADEMY: WII DEGREE 	WII 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
9 		9 	  	  	HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL: SING IT! 	PS2 	DISNEY INTERACTIVE STUDIOS 	DISNEY INTERACTIVE STUDIOS
13 		10 	  	  	THE SIMPSONS GAME 	PS2 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
11 		11 	  	  	NEED FOR SPEED: PROSTREET 	XB360 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
20 		12 	  	  	COOKING MAMA 	DS 	505 GAMES 	505 GAMES
8 		13 	  	  	ASSASSIN'S CREED 	PS3 	UBISOFT 	UBISOFT
27 		14 	  	  	THE SIMPSONS GAME 	DS 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
14 		15 	  	  	HALO 3 	XB360 	MICROSOFT 	MICROSOFT
4 		16 	  	  	MASS EFFECT 	XB360 	MICROSOFT 	MICROSOFT
17 		17 	  	  	WWE SMACKDOWN VS RAW 2008 	PS2 	THQ 	THQ
25 		18 	  	  	FIFA 08 	PS2 	EA SPORTS 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
- 		19 	  	  	SIGHT TRAINING 	DS 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
19 		20 	  	  	NEED FOR SPEED: PROSTREET 	PS3 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
24 		21 	  	  	KANE & LYNCH: DEAD MEN 	XB360 	EIDOS 	EIDOS
28 		22 	  	  	NEW SUPER MARIO BROS. 	DS 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
23 		23 	  	  	CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE 	PS3 	ACTIVISION 	ACTIVISION
22 		24 	  	  	DEAL OR NO DEAL 	DS 	MINDSCAPE 	KOCH MEDIA
18 		25 	  	  	PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 2008 	PS2 	KONAMI 	KONAMI
31 		26 	  	  	RATATOUILLE 	DS 	THQ 	THQ
- 		27 	  	  	MARIO PARTY 8 	WII 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
34 		28 	  	  	KANE & LYNCH: DEAD MEN 	PS3 	EIDOS 	EIDOS
30 		29 	  	  	MYSIMS 	DS 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
- 		30 	  	  	RESIDENT EVIL: THE UMBRELLA CHRONICLES 	WII 	CAPCOM 	NINTENDO
15 		31 	  	  	GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK 	XB360 	REDOCTANE 	ACTIVISION
- 		32 	  	  	WWE SMACKDOWN VS RAW 2008 	XB360 	THQ 	THQ
- 		33 	  	  	42 ALL-TIME CLASSICS 	DS 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
35 		34 	  	  	BIG BRAIN ACADEMY 	DS 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
- 		35 	  	  	MARIO PARTY DS 	DS 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
- 		36 	  	  	RED STEEL 	WII 	UBISOFT 	UBISOFT
- 		37 	  	  	GT PRO SERIES 	WII 	UBISOFT 	UBISOFT
- 		38 	  	  	FORZA MOTORSPORT 2 	XB360 	MICROSOFT 	MICROSOFT
- 		39 	  	  	FIFA 08 	XB360 	EA SPORTS 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
- 		40 	  	  	FIFA 08 	PSP 	EA SPORTS 	ELECTRONIC ARTS

http://www.chart-track.co.uk/index.jsp?c=p/software/uk/latest/index_test.jsp&ct=110032


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vii- Werbung*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 03.12.2007 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nintendo DS-Klon: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/80311.html
> Sony PSP-Klon: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/9383.html



Sehr geil, vor allem das das Double Game beim DS-Klon 
Frag mich wie viele arme Kinder diese Geräte schon unter dem Weihnachtsbaum fanden.



Spoiler



Aber bei der Vii wird ja wenigstens schon fast etwas technisch gleichwertiges produziert


----------



## Iceman (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Dashboard Update am 4.12 - Teil 3*

Das Dashboard Update kann jetzt heruntergeladen werden. Dazu gibts auch für jedes der Xbox Originals Spiele nen kostenloses Theme und Bilderpaket.


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mass Effect!*



			
				Rabowke am 23.11.2007 07:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in allem ist Mass Effect *das* RPG des Jahres für mich. Es gibt derzeit kein besseres (Sci-Fi) RPG, egal auf welcher Plattform. Meine hohen Erwartungen gg.über Mass Effect wurde nicht enttäuscht, aber leider auch nicht übertroffen.
> 
> 9/10 auf der Rabowke-Skala.


Nach dem ich jetzt nach ca 35 Stunden Spielzeit das Ende gesehen habe muss ich sagen:
SCHEISSE!

Weils fertig ist 

Ich bin gerne durch die Citadel gelaufen um neue Aufgaben zu suchen.
Habe gerne fremde Sternensysteme und Planeten erkundet und Mineralien aufgespürt.

Die Story fand ich wirklich sehr nett.


Spoiler



auch wenns nen Cliffhanger hat. Was mich aber nicht unbedingt stört. Das bedeutet, dass es weitere Teile gibt



Und auch ein paar schwerwiegende Entscheidungen mussten getroffen werden.
Ich hatte mich riesig auf das Spiel gefreut und jetzt irgendwie ein wenig traurig, dass ich es durch habe. Vielleicht spiel ich es irgendwann mal als "Arschloch" durch. Denn ich bin in der Bewertung ja sowas von Vorbildlich... schon beinahe zum kotzen.

Die Kämpfe waren gegen Ende allerdings recht einfach.
Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich, laut Awards, so ziemlich jede kleine Nebenmission gemacht habe und so beinahe den max. Level erreicht hatte.
Waffen habe ich nur am Schluss gekauft und hatte Geld im Überfluss (ein weiterer Award  )

Zu den Negativpunkten:
- Teilweise wusste ich auf der Citadel nicht, wohin ich gehen musste um an einen bestimmten Ort zu kommen und lief mir die Haxen wund, bzw fuhr per Taxi an die falsche Stelle.

- Das Inventar war sehr umständlich. Da find ich das von "Witcher" noch besser.
Vor allem wen es darum ging, bei vollem Inventar, die überschüssige Ware in Medigel zu verwandeln.

- Die Grafik lädt manchmal ein wenig spät nach

Aber ansonsten ein Top-Produkt.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mass Effect!*



			
				McDrake am 04.12.2007 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 23.11.2007 07:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so ähnlich geht es mir auch. habe jetzt mit dem 2. durchlauf als" arschloch" begonnen.  man kann übrigens mit seinem hochgelevelten charakter ein neues spiel anfangen, ist ganz witzig. die teammitglieder haben dann ebenfalls alle erfahrungspunkte aus dem ersten spiel. man sollte aber einen dementsprechenden schwierigkeitsgrad wählen.


----------



## Leddernilpferd (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vii- Werbung*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 03.12.2007 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 03.12.2007 10:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




man muss das als indikator dafür sehen dass die wii ein sehr erfolgreiches produkt ist. die chinesen würden bestimmt keine PS3 kopieren


----------



## Bonkic (5. Dezember 2007)

*Microsoft wertet Silber- Account ab*



> Wie bereits vor etwa einem Jahr, werden Silber-Mitglieder nun eine Woche warten müssen, bevor sie einige Demos oder Bonusinhalte herunterladen können.Dafür wurde nun auch extra eine entsprechende Meldung eingefügt, was wohl bedeuten dürfte, dass Silber-Mitglieder nun regelmäßig ausgeschlossen werden. Den Anfang macht dabei das „Ryan Industries Plasmids and Tonics“-Paket fürBioShock, bei dem Silber-Mitglieder zurzeit nur ein kleines Verbots-Symbol angezeigt bekommen. Natürlich behauptet Major Nelson: „Das wurde nicht getan um Silber-Mitglieder zu nerven – zeitlich begrenzter Exklusivzugriff zu Inhalten ist einfach nur einer der vielen Vorteile eines goldenen Xbox LIVE Accounts.“ Klingt etwas flach, nachdem Silber-Mitglieder nun schon eine ganze Weile direkten Zugriff auf die Downloads hatten, ohne dass sich jemand beschwert hat.



_gamigo_

frech, ich bezweifele, dass sich microsoft damit viele freunde machen wird.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Dezember 2007)

*SE im Interview*



> (...)
> Dabei beschreibt Wada die Entwicklungen des letzten Jahres als enorm. Zahlreiche neue Nutzer sind im Zuge der Erweiterungen des Marktes durch die neuen Konsolen hinzu gekommen. Mit der Zeit haben sich die Spiele als ein fester Bestandteil der Unterhaltungsindustrie etabliert und das Spektrum sei noch lange nicht ausgeschöpft.
> 
> Die neu hinzugekommenen Spieler unterteilt Wada dabei grob in zwei Lager. Die Xbox 360 sei eher etwas für die so genannten Kernspieler, was diese auch durch höhere Verkaufszahlen der Spiele pro Konsole belegt. Auf der andren Seite sieht er jene Gelegenheitsspieler, die sich mehr mit der Wii beschäftigen. Sie sehen in der neuen Konsole eher ein Spielzeug. Allein der PS3 fehlt laut Wada eine klar umrissene Zielgruppe. Sony müsse sich entscheiden ob man High-End Home-Entertainment oder ein Produkt für echte Zocker herstellen wolle.
> ...



_k_videogames_

unter den ersten dreien? systemübergreifend?   
hehre ziele bei se.


----------



## Iceman (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SE im Interview*



			
				Bonkic am 05.12.2007 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> unter den ersten dreien? systemübergreifend?
> hehre ziele bei se.



Vor allem nach welchen Gesichtspunkten? Umsatz? Anzahl herausgebrachter Spiele? Durchschnittswertung? Irgendwie wüsst ich jetzt nicht wie ich Spieleentwickler in eine Liste platzieren sollte.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SE im Interview*



			
				Iceman am 05.12.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem nach welchen Gesichtspunkten? Umsatz? Anzahl herausgebrachter Spiele? Durchschnittswertung? Irgendwie wüsst ich jetzt nicht wie ich Spieleentwickler in eine Liste platzieren sollte.




na ja- wird wohl um den umsatz bzw spieleabsatz gehen.
andere kennzahlen machen, in meinen augen, bei einem vergleich keinen sinn.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SE im Interview*



			
				Bonkic am 05.12.2007 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 05.12.2007 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SE sagt mir quasi nix. Ja, Final Fantasy und Auftragsarbeiten für Nintendo wie "Mario Slam Basketball". Aber sonst? Viele Remakes für DS, so ein komisches RPG mit großen gelben Vögeln für Wii (hat auch wieder was mit FF am Hut)...

Mh...

Regards, eX!


----------



## crackajack (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SE im Interview*



			
				Iceman am 05.12.2007 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 05.12.2007 15:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Entwickler mit den am drittbesten bewerteten Spielen werden zu wollen, ist ja auch nicht gerade sinnvoll:
Bester soll lieber jemand anders sein.*g*

Ich würde auch meinen das da Umsatz (oder Gewinn) gemeint war.

edit: ev. nur begrenzt auf japanische Firmen?


----------



## Bonkic (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SE im Interview*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 05.12.2007 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> SE sagt mir quasi nix. Ja, Final Fantasy und Auftragsarbeiten für Nintendo wie "Mario Slam Basketball". Aber sonst? Viele Remakes für DS, so ein komisches RPG mit großen gelben Vögeln für Wii (hat auch wieder was mit FF am Hut)...



dragon quest, final fantasy und kingdom hearts (jeweils mit remakes/ ablegern) das sind eigentlich in aller erster linie die umsatzbringer von se. (solidus oder sontwer möge mich kritisieren, falls was fehlt).

die verkaufen sich auch alle millionenfach, aber zu den ganz grossen in der branche fehlt doch noch `ne ganze menge für meine begriffe.
vor allem ist se auch nur in japan die ganz grosse nummer, im rest der welt spielen sie mit wenigen ausnahmen (kingdom hearts in usa) eigentlich fast keine rolle.

genaue zahlen, kenne ich aber auch nicht, um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Microsoft wertet Silber- Account ab*



			
				Bonkic am 05.12.2007 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> frech, ich bezweifele, dass sich microsoft damit viele freunde machen wird.



Naja, kommt dann eben wieder die Argumentation wie viel mehr man für 60€ in Jahr im Vergleich mit z.B. der PS3 (oder PC :> ) bekommt. Ich weiß nicht so recht was, aber es wird schon die 300€, die man nach 5 Jahren zusätzlich gezahlt hat für die günstigste Konsole schon wert sein 


Allerdings finde ich es nicht das Ende der Welt, ne Woche später ist unschön, aber es kann ja schließlich jeder selbst entscheiden ob sowas ok findet. Die meisten Live-Benutzer werden eh Gold haben und die juckt sowas dann erst Recht nicht.
Es ist ja MS gutes Recht die Vorzüge zu Gold im Vergleich mit Silber zu verstärken. Mich persönlich stößt das allerdings ab.



Und was anderes:
Das Innenleben der Vii vorgestellt:
http://kotaku.com/gaming/clip/a-telling-look-inside-that-chinese-wii-copycat-330022.php
ahahaha


----------



## Bonkic (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Microsoft wertet Silber- Account ab*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.12.2007 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was anderes:
> Das Innenleben der Vii vorgestellt:
> http://kotaku.com/gaming/clip/a-telling-look-inside-that-chinese-wii-copycat-330022.php
> ahahaha




muhahahaha- geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SE im Interview*



			
				Bonkic am 05.12.2007 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> dragon quest, final fantasy und kingdom hearts (jeweils mit remakes/ ablegern) das sind eigentlich in aller erster linie die umsatzbringer von se. (solidus oder sontwer möge mich kritisieren, falls was fehlt).



nö, sooo viele Serien hat SE eigentlich auch gar nicht.

Bei der Serien-Aufzählung fehlt noch Front Mission (aber eher Japan, nach Teil3 kam leider bisher nichts mehr zu uns) und Star Ocean.
Aber wie du schon sagst gibt es ja eine Reihe Spinnoffs, mit denen man Geld verdienen kann, ohne die Hauptserien auszuschlachten oder multi machen zu müssen.
Bzw. ein paar Franchise gibt dann auch noch:
Itadaki Street (nur Japan)
SaGa
(Secret of) Mana
Chrono (Cross/Trigger)
Drakengard
Parasite Eve
Valkyrie Profile


Im Westen ist aber so richtig davon nur KH und FF kommerziell erfolgreich bzw. zum Teil kommt da eben nicht gerade regelmäßig ein neuer Teil.


----------



## Solon25 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SE im Interview*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.12.2007 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Itadaki Street (nur Japan)
> SaGa *Frontier*
> (Secret of) Mana
> Chrono (Cross/Trigger)
> ...


So, nun bin ich zufrieden weil man VS einfach nicht auslassen darf 

_Zum Vii Innenleben:_

Game Boy ausgeschlachtet und neues Gehäuse gegeben?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SE im Interview*



			
				Solon25 am 05.12.2007 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 05.12.2007 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VS ist aber keine Serie


----------



## Solon25 (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SE im Interview*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.12.2007 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> VS ist aber keine Serie


Umso schlimmer ist es ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SE im Interview*

muha, 
Zero Punctuation zu Assassin's Creed:
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/2694-Zero-Punctuation-Assassin-s-Creed
(gerade down gegangen)

aber ich glaube über den eingebeteten Player kann man es auch jetzt sehen:
http://kotaku.com/gaming/media/zero-punctuation-watery-ejaculate-sandwich-assassins-creed-edition-330309.php

Meine US CE kommt hoffentlich demnächst endlich :/

Aber meh, jetzt hab ich den Zkunfts-Spoiler ausgerechnet im ZP Review mitbekommen, hatte es bisher ausgeblendet was dazu gezeigt wurde ^^ 

Ein wenig schade, dass er nix zu Jade Raymond gebracht hat *g*


----------



## Iceman (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: SE im Interview*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.12.2007 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber meh, jetzt hab ich den Zkunfts-Spoiler ausgerechnet im ZP Review mitbekommen, hatte es bisher ausgeblendet was dazu gezeigt wurde ^^



Da dies im Spiel wohl in den ersten 10 Minuten erklärt wird ists nicht wirklich nen Spoiler


----------



## McDrake (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Mass Effect!*



			
				Leddernilpferd am 04.12.2007 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> so ähnlich geht es mir auch. habe jetzt mit dem 2. durchlauf als" arschloch" begonnen.  man kann übrigens mit seinem hochgelevelten charakter ein neues spiel anfangen, ist ganz witzig. die teammitglieder haben dann ebenfalls alle erfahrungspunkte aus dem ersten spiel. man sollte aber einen dementsprechenden schwierigkeitsgrad wählen.



Muss ich mal versuchen (wie geht das?).
Und was ist mit 



Spoiler



dem Charakter, den mal gegen Ende opfern muss, ist der dann auch wieder dabei?


?


----------



## Bonkic (6. Dezember 2007)

*Japan: Die prognostizierten Weihnachtshits*



> 1. Wii Fit (Wii)
> 2. Dragon Quest IV (NDS)
> 3. NDS Lite
> 4. Wii
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Dezember 2007)

*Japan-Charts*

*Softwarecharts vom 26.11 bis 2.12*

01. [NDS] Prof. Layton and Pandora's Box (Level 5) - 294,000 / NEW
02. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 261,000 / NEW
03. [PS2] SD Gundam G Generation Spirits (Bandai-Namco) - 252,000 / NEW
04. [NDS] Dragon Quest IV (Square-Enix) - 135,000 / 732,000
05. [PS2] Sengoku Basara 2: Heroes (Capcom) - 95,000 / NEW
06. [NDS] Mario Party DS (Nintendo) - 80,000 / 539,000
07. [PS2] World Soccer Winning Eleven 2008 (Konami) - 74,000 / 368,000
08. [360] Assassin's Creed (Ubi Soft) - 41,000 / NEW
09. [WII] Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games (Nintendo) - 41,000 / 103,000
10. [NDS] Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters World Championship 2008 (Konami) - 35,000 / NEW

11. [WII] Super Mario Galaxy (Nintendo)
12. [PS3] World Soccer Winning Eleven 2008 (Konami)
13. [WII] Naruto Shippuuden: Gekitou Ninja Taisen! EX 2 (Takara-Tomy)
14. [WII] Wii Sports (Nintendo)
15. [WII] Wii Play (Nintendo)
16. [PS3] Shin Sangoku Musou 5 (Koei)
17. [PSP] Disgaea Portable (Nippon Ichi Software)
18. [NDS] My Housekeeping Diary (Nintendo)
19. [WII] Mario Party 8 (Nintendo)
20. [NDS] Mega Man Star Force 2: Berserk × Dinosaur (Capcom)
21. [NDS] Mega Man Star Force 2: Berserk × Shinobi (Capcom)
22. [WII] Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles (Capcom)
23. [NDS] Mario Kart DS (Nintendo)
24. [NDS] Prof. Layton and the Curious Village (Level 5)
25. [NDS] Dinosaur King: The Seven Fragments (Sega)
26. [NDS] Yes! Precure 5 (Bandai-Namco)
27. [NDS] Pokémon Mysterious Dungeon: Time Expedition Party (Pokémon)
28. [NDS] Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day (Nintendo)
29. [NDS] New Super Mario Bros. (Nintendo)
30. [PS2] Pachinko Assassin III: Iron Pachi-Chonmage 13 (Hackberry)

NDS - 14
WII - 8
PS2 - 4
PS3 - 2
PSP - 1
360 - 1

NeoGaf

Und wieder die Frage, was kaufen die ganzen PS 3 User der letzen Tage / Wochen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Japan-Charts - Hardwarw*

Und die Hardwarezahlen vom 26.11 bis 2.12 für Japan.

```
akt.Woche	letzte Woche
NDS	124,627		116,694
WII	74,764		54,362
PSP	74,626		75,027
PS3	37,092		50,564
PS2	13,703		14,875
360	6,632		7,117
GBA	33		82
NGC	32		44
```
NeoGaf

Langsam geht es wieder zurück zur "Normalität" in Japan.


----------



## undergrounderX (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Japan-Charts - Hardwarw*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.12.2007 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam geht es wieder zurück zur "Normalität" in Japan.


Ich werd den Japanischen Markt nie nachvollziehen können und ich glaub das geht nicht nur mir so.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Japan-Charts - Hardwarw*



			
				undergrounderX am 07.12.2007 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 07.12.2007 10:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was konkret meinst du denn?  :-o 

das -erwartet miese abschneiden- der 360 ist bspw einfach erklärt:
konsole ist nicht aus japan, dem konsolenmutterland und es gibts viel zu wenige japanophile spiele.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Japan-Charts - Hardwarw*



			
				undergrounderX am 07.12.2007 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 07.12.2007 10:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Deutschen sind aber auch etwas doof - zumindest bei mir im Kaff. Der Wii-Zapper war heute bei meinem Gameshop ausverkauft, obwohl der über 30 Geräte bekommen hatte (Halo 3 wollte z.B. bei uns keiner kaufen, die Erstlieferung lag fast 2 Wochen im Regal aus *g*). 

Ich will WiiFit zu Weihnachten...aber wahrscheinlich wird Nintendo das Ding in Europa erst passend zum Osterfest auf den Markt bringen... -.-

Regards, eX!


----------



## Kandinata (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Japan-Charts - Hardwarw*



			
				Bonkic am 07.12.2007 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 07.12.2007 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Japaner bevorzugen eben Spiele die auch wirklich Spiele sind, das heißt es muss Fantasievoll und sollte nicht zu sehr an die Realität gebunden sein... Realismus oder gewöhnliche Action-Ballerorgien die im Westen sogut ankommen sind für sie im Durchschnitt viel zu langweilig


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Japan-Charts - Hardwarw*



			
				Kandinata am 07.12.2007 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Japaner bevorzugen eben Spiele die auch wirklich Spiele sind, das heißt es muss Fantasievoll und sollte nicht zu sehr an die Realität gebunden sein... Realismus oder gewöhnliche Action-Ballerorgien die im Westen sogut ankommen sind für sie im Durchschnitt viel zu langweilig


 Das Komische bei den Japanern ist aber, dass die phantasievolle Spiele wie Mario Galaxy, Zelda: TP oder Phantom Hourglass recht gekonnt umschifft haben. Generell scheinen die aktuell extrem fixiert auf "Nongames" für Wii und portable Konsolen zu sein.  Besonders die Sache mit dem DS ist doch nicht mehr normal. Da verkauft sich eine nette Minispielsammlung wie "Mario Party DS" recht gut, während man ein Mario Galaxy eher stiefmütterlich behandelt. Die haben dort sogar zum Start von WiiFit die Geschäfte belagert, was wohl auch die nun wieder recht hohen Absatzzahlen von Wii erklären dürfte. 

Die haben wohl richtig Bock auf Gelegenheitsspiele und niedliche Retro-Games / Remakes für die portablen Geräte (gut, eigentlich nur für den DS). Da hat natürlich die XB360 mit ihrem Gelegenheitsspieler feindlichen Softwareangebot keine Chance. Und auch die PS3 hat mit dem bisherigen Lineup eher ins Klo gegriffen. Titel wie Motorstorm, Resistance und Co sind einfach zu westlich und zu "erwachsen".

Ich verstehe generell nicht, warum Sony nicht irgendein Low-Cost Knuddelgame für die PS3 bringt (zur Not halt Japan only), das würde sich wohl in Japan besser verkaufen, als ein technisch anspruchsvolles Uncharted.

Bin echt gespannt wie der DS-Nachfolger aussehen wird. Nintendo wird wohl definitiv versuchen, den Trend weiter auszubauen, und portable Spiele noch interessanter für den japanischen Markt zu machen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Japan-Charts - Hardwarw*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 07.12.2007 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Komische bei den Japanern ist aber, dass die phantasievolle Spiele wie Mario Galaxy, Zelda: TP oder Phantom Hourglass recht gekonnt umschifft haben.



bei mario galaxy _könnte_ es an der motion sickness liegen, die ja bei japanern  weiter verbreitet zu sein scheint, als bspw bei uns. 
und wenn ein titel den magen herausfordert, dann wohl mario galaxy.

ich bin wirklich froh, dass smg im rest der welt so gut läuft, denn ansonsten hätten wir uns das nächste nintendoprojekt dieser grössenordnung und güte wohl abschminken können. 

wobei im falle von zelda noch angemerkt werden muss, dass es eigentlich schon immer (auch in 2d) mehr ein titel für westler war.


----------



## F3liX (7. Dezember 2007)

*Nintendo überarbeitet Web-Auftritt*

Nintendos neue Website ist online!

Nintendo hat seinen deutschen Web-Auftritt überarbeitet und eine neue Homepage eröffnet.
Gleichzeitig hat man auch das von vielen gewünschte Feature, gesammelte Sterne in Wii Points umwandeln zu können, integriert.
Der Tausch von Sternen in sogenannte Wii Points Cards ist nun für Club Nintendo-Mitglieder möglich. 
Diese Karten tragen einen Code, der anschließend im Wii-Shop-Kanal eingegeben werden kann. 
Eine Wii Points Card mit 100 Wii Points kostet 400 Sterne. 
Um den Wii Points Card Shop nutzen zu können, muss das Club Nintendo-Konto mit dem Wii-Shop-Kanal-Konto verknüpft sein.

Klick


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Dezember 2007)

*US-Hard- und Softwareschätzungen für November*

Auf thesimexchange gibt es einen Umfangreichen Artikel, der sich mit den geschätzen Hard- und Softwarezahlen für November 2007 in den USA beschäftigt.

*Hardware*

```
Xbox 360	728,000 units
PLAYSTATION 3	410,000 units
Wii		1,060,000 units
Nintendo DS	1,300,000 units
PSP		468,000 units
```


*Hardware Sales*


> Continuing the trend over the last 6 months, the Wii is expected top the console charts with 1,060,000 units according to the trading on the prediction market. The Xbox 360, a close second, is forecast to sell 728,000 units, while at a distant third, again, is the PS3 at 410,000 units. On the portable side, the trend persists with the Nintendo DS selling 1,300,000 units and the PSP selling 468,000 units, according to the prediction market.
> 
> Consistently a distant third, the PS3 is beginning to close the gap with its closest rival, as the Xbox 360 is only expected to out sell the PS3 1.8-to-1 in November compared in to 3-to-1 in October. The prediction market upgraded the PS3 forecast after the initial reception of the new 40GB PS3 model and recent press releases indicating a strong Thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> ...




*Software*

```
Assassin's Creed (PS3)		272,000 units
Call of Duty 4 (Xbox 360)	833,000 units
Crysis (PC)			66,000 units
Manhunt 2 (Wii)			46,000 units
Mario & Sonic at the…(Wii)	242,000 units
Mass Effect (Xbox 360)		328,000 units
Rock Band (Xbox 360)		152,000 units
Super Mario Galaxy (Wii)	1,270,000 units
Unreal Tournament 3 (PC)	78,000 units
```


*Record Software Sales*


> The prediction market expects November’s software sales to be $1.15 billion which is a 42% increase over sales last year. These sales were driven by the continued success of Guitar Hero 3, Halo 3, and Zelda: Phantom Hourglass along with newly released titles such as Assassin’s Creed, Call of Duty 4, Mass Effect, Need for Speed, Super Mario Galaxy, and WWE Smackdown vs. Raw 2008. The prediction market’s forecast on software sales will be the highest ever seen in the month of November and the first time November sales will break $1 billion.
> 
> Not to be outdone, December sales are expected by the prediction market to ring in $2.39 billion, which is a 38% increase year-over-year, another record-breaking month. Combining The NPD Group’s estimates in October, retailers will net over $4.04 billion in software sales this holiday quarter, a 39% increase year-over-year—a record as well.
> 
> Although consumer spending has slowed down this quarter with many retailers reporting disappointing results, video games are largely inelastic to consumer income. The market’s forecast for November and December confirms the belief that video games are a safe haven business in slower consumer spending environments.




*PC Games – Continued Cannibalization*


> PC games have long been considered the pioneer in industry gaming, always pushing the envelope in graphics and online play. Unfortunately, this year has seen a slew of highly anticipated first-person shooter titles packed into the back half of the year. This resulted in sales cannibalization as witnessed last month by poor sales of Enemy Territory: Quake Wars due to competition from Half-Life 2, and anticipation for Call of Duty 4, Crysis, and Unreal Tournament 3.
> 
> A similar phenomenon is occurring in November. The prediction market is only expecting 66,000 units and 78,000 units sold for Crysis and Unreal Tournament 3, respectively. The prediction market likely expects Unreal Tournament 3 to outsell Crysis due to Crysis’ high hardware requirements. In terms of PC game sales, superior game play still remains the strongest lure to consumers; consequently, high powered graphics play an adverse role on PC games sales. Counter-Strike, Everquest, World of Warcraft, and the recent Half-Life 2: Orange Box are examples of this decades biggest PC titles which, achieved worldwide success due to their compelling game play and low hardware requirements.
> 
> Conversely, Crysis was more popular among web users as it achieved a higher “average daily gamers” metrics in November on IGN GamerMetrics*: 24,588 to Unreal Tournament 3’s 17,633. Although gamers enjoyed viewing the videos and screenshots Crysis had to offer, the prediction market’s projections suggest that few had the hardware power to purchase Crysis. For reference, the game with the highest “average daily gamers” metric on IGN GamerMetrics for November was Mass Effect with an average of over 64,000 daily visits.




*Assassin's Creed – The woes of a new Intellectual Property*


> The prediction market has been expecting Ubisoft's Assassins Creed to be one of the highest anticipated titles of the year. A month before the game’s release, the prediction market expected the PS3 version of Assassin's Creed to sell in the 200,000 unit range. These relatively low expectations for such a highly anticipated title were likely due to concerns with the game’s quality as critics and bloggers released mixed previews. This trend persisted through the first week of release as reviewers poured mixed reviews to consumers.
> 
> Sales expectations began to rise as Ubisoft kicked up its marketing efforts online, in print, and on television, resulting in a large increase in projected sales to the current estimate of 272,00 0 unit for the PS3 version. These projections are reinforced by data available from GameTrailers.com*, which tracks “Media Views” a metric for the number of visitors that view a Publisher-produced or GameTrailers-produced video.
> 
> ...




*Rock Band – Too many hands in the cookie jar*


> Rock Band is a great example of what can go wrong when too many people are involved in marketing a product. The poor execution and communication has made this the most volatile NPD Future in November. Originally, the prediction market expected Rock Band to sell over 200,000 units in November, but that forecast quickly dropped to 145,00 units as news broke that a $169 bundle would be the only version available for 2007. Days later, Harmonix reversed Electronic Arts’ statement and announced that an unbundled version will be available in 2007. This reversal lead to an upgraded forecast by the prediction market.
> 
> Price swings continued as Electronic Arts announced Rock Band would be in short supply, a tactic often used by hardware manufacturers to pump up demand. The market than slowly cut forecasts after the game’s release as bloggers commented that not only was retail supply plentiful, but consumers were having problems with third-party guitars. The current projection for November is 152,000 units for the Xbox 360.
> 
> Prediction markets are most commonly used as a tool for forecasting, but they can also enable us to track the public’s perception of a game’s business strategies in terms of marketing, advertising, and public relations. Rock Band is an example of what can happen when three different companies (Harmonix, MTV, and Electronic Arts) attempt to simultaneously market the same product.




*Manhunt 2 – Can the Wii Handle “M” and Can American Publishers Succeed*


> American publishers and Nintendo have had a bumpy relationship over the last few years as American publishers have continued to fail to gain any traction on Nintendo’s consoles. This was prevalent on the legacy system Nintendo Gamecube, but was never considered a serious issue by investors as the Gamecube’s market share was not significant. This generation, Nintendo has turned the tides as it now dominates both the home console and the handheld market.
> 
> The increasing significance of Nintendo platforms is a growing concern as American publishers have had little success on the Nintendo Wii in 2007; the exception to that rule would be Activision’s Guitar Hero III. Manhunt 2 for the Wii could serve as a significant example for the future success of not only “M” rated games on the Wii but how well American publishers are taking advantage of the Wii’s vast consumer base.
> 
> Originally, the prediction market expected Manhunt 2 sales to surpass 120,000 units, but as the release date for the game approached, the prediction market began pricing in Manhunt 2’s quality pitfalls. the game’s currently expected sales of 46,000 units for November is far below the market’s original expectation. The problems with the Manhunt 2 appear to be specific to the title and not the Wii market and so it should not be considered as any type of barometer for how an M-rated game can succeed on the Nintendo Wii. It has been said in the past that Wii consumers prefer originality over conformity, innovation over similarity, and more importantly, titles that are just simply fun to play. Manhunt 2 is innovative and its control scheme keeps it original; however, it just lacks one crucial element—it’s not fun.



ZUm Artikeln mit Bildern


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Dezember 2007)

*Top 40UK-Charts*

*UK-Charts für die Woche vom 02.12 bis 8.12*

TW Title Format Label Publisher
2 1 [WII] MARIO & SONIC AT THE OLYMPIC GAMES SEGA SEGA
1 2 [NDS] DR KAWASHIMA'S BRAIN TRAINING NINTENDO NINTENDO
6 3 [360] CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE ACTIVISION ACTIVISION
27 4 [WII] MARIO PARTY 8 NINTENDO NINTENDO
3 5 [NDS] MORE BRAIN TRAINING FROM DR KAWASHIMA NINTENDO NINTENDO
4 6 [360] ASSASSIN'S CREED XB360 UBISOFT UBISOFT
7 7 [PS2] NEED FOR SPEED: PROSTREET EA GAMES ELECTRONIC ARTS
5 8 [WII] SUPER MARIO GALAXY NINTENDO NINTENDO
9 9 [PS2] HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL: SING IT! DISNEY INTERACTIVE STUDIOS DISNEY INTERACTIVE STUDIOS
10 10 [PS2] THE SIMPSONS GAME EA GAMES ELECTRONIC ARTS
12 11 [NDS] COOKING MAMA 505 GAMES 505 GAMES
8 12 [WII] BIG BRAIN ACADEMY: WII DEGREE NINTENDO NINTENDO
18 13 [PS2] FIFA 08 EA SPORTS ELECTRONIC ARTS
19 14 [NDS] SIGHT TRAINING NINTENDO NINTENDO
23 15 [PS3] CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE ACTIVISION ACTIVISION
22 16 [NDS] NEW SUPER MARIO BROS. NINTENDO NINTENDO
11 17 [360] NEED FOR SPEED: PROSTREET EA GAMES ELECTRONIC ARTS
14 18 [NDS] THE SIMPSONS GAME EA GAMES ELECTRONIC ARTS
15 19 [360] HALO 3 MICROSOFT MICROSOFT
- 20 [WII] RAYMAN RAVING RABBIDS 2 UBISOFT UBISOFT
38 21 [360] FORZA MOTORSPORT 2 MICROSOFT MICROSOFT
- 22 [WII] LINK'S CROSSBOW TRAINING NINTENDO NINTENDO
- 23 [PS3] UNCHARTED: DRAKE'S FORTUNE SONY COMPUTER ENT. SONY COMPUTER ENT.
- 24 [360] VIVA PIÑATA MICROSOFT MICROSOFT
20 25 [PS3] NEED FOR SPEED: PROSTREET EA GAMES ELECTRONIC ARTS
25 26 [PS2] PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 2008 KONAMI KONAMI
21 27 [360] **** & *****: DEAD MEN EIDOS EIDOS
17 28 [PS2] WWE SMACKDOWN VS RAW 2008 THQ THQ
- 29 [PS3] FIFA 08 EA SPORTS ELECTRONIC ARTS
34 30 [NDS] BIG BRAIN ACADEMY NINTENDO NINTENDO
40 31 [PSP] FIFA 08 EA SPORTS ELECTRONIC ARTS
30 32 [WII] RESIDENT EVIL: THE UMBRELLA CHRONICLES CAPCOM NINTENDO
- 33 [360] PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 2008 KONAMI KONAMI
13 34 [PS3] ASSASSIN'S CREED UBISOFT UBISOFT
39 35 [360] FIFA 08 EA SPORTS ELECTRONIC ARTS
- 36 [WII] THE GOLDEN COMPASS SEGA SEGA
24 37 [NDS] DEAL OR NO DEAL MINDSCAPE KOCH MEDIA
16 38 [360] MASS EFFECT MICROSOFT MICROSOFT
33 39 [NDS] 42 ALL-TIME CLASSICS NINTENDO NINTENDO
31 40 [360] GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK REDOCTANE ACTIVISION

360: 11
NDS: 9
WII: 8
PS2: 6
PS3: 5
PSP: 1

NeoGaf / http://www.charttrack.co.uk/index.jsp?c=p/software/uk/latest/index_test.jsp&ct=110032



> Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games’ wins a dramatic sprint to the line this week, gaining 6 places to reach No1 and beating the Christmas No1 favourite EA’s ‘Need for Speed: ProStreet’ in a photo finish with only 330 sales separating the two.
> 
> The Sega published Wii-exclusive title claims a personal best weekly sales figure, up 39% on last week, making it far and away the best performing Wii game over any 7-day period. Sega’s All Formats gold medal win can be seen as ‘wind assisted’ due to it being a major part of several Wii retailer bundles. It is the first Sonic No1 since ‘Sonic Mega Collection Plus’ in week 5 2005 and the first Mario No1 since ‘Super Mario Sunshine’ on Gamecube in week 40 2002. The All Formats Top 5 is very competitive this week with just 8,000 units separating ‘Mario and Sonic’ at No1 and ‘FIFA 08’ at No5. Activision’s ‘Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare’ proves that it’s not just Wii games that are enjoying the Christmas run-in, up from No5 to No3, boosted by a 45% increase in sales of the Xbox 360 version (No1 in the Xbox 360 and PC Charts). EA maintain 3 games in the All Formats Top 5 despite ‘The Simpsons Game’ dropping one place to No4 while ‘FIFA 08’ also falls one place to No5 even though its sales are up 18%.
> 
> ‘Sonic & Mario’ is not the only game to benefit from retailer bundles as ‘Mario Party 8’ makes it two Mario games in the Top 10 (four in the Top 40), climbing from No27 to No10 and Sega’s ‘The Golden Compass’ enters the All Formats Top 40 for the first time since its release 2 weeks ago, sales up 220% thanks not only to bundling but also the release of the film in cinemas. The effect of Wii hardware bundling can be seen further down the chart as Ubisoft’s ‘Rayman’s Raving Rabbids 2’ enters the Top 40 for the first time at No24, while EA’s ‘The Sims 2: Pets’ re-enters at No32. Three new games make this week’s All Formats Top 40 : ‘Link’s Crossbow Training’ which comes bundled with the Wii Zapper gun accessory at No27 followed by Sony’s new PS3 IP ‘Uncharted: Drake’s Fortune’ at No28 and the first Pokemon game on Wii ‘Pokemon Battle Revolution’ scraping in at No40.



Drake hat ja nen super Einstieg auf Platz 23, Mass Effect geht unter und für Crysis war es das wohl auch. Schon die 2. Woche nicht mehr in den Top40.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Top 40UK-Charts*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.12.2007 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Drake hat ja nen super Einstieg auf Platz 23,



Erschien aber auch erst am 7.12. 
(wie z.B. auch Link's CT, welches ja ähnlich platziert ist)


@Hardwarezahlen: in den USA scheint die PS3 wirklich nur schwer Fuß zu fassen, die Preissenkung gab es ja schon Mitte Oktober, trotzdem liegt die PS3 im November deutlich unter den 360-Zahlen (und Wii ist krank  ).
Mal sehen ob UT3 (erschien heute/morgen) etwas daran ändern kann, sollte ja eher den US-Hardcore-Geschmack treffen :>
@US-Softwarezahlen: Wieso sind AC, CoD4 etc. jeweils nur für ein System gelistet?


Der ausbleibende Massenerfolg von ME kommt imo nicht ganz unerwartet, ich meine die quasi-Vorgänger Kotor sind ja auch keine absoluten Topseller und die haben sogar noch den Star Wars Bonus.
Ist vielleicht auch etwas schwierig, wenn ein relativ großer Teil der 360-Besitzer eben Rennspiele und Shooter erwartet/bevorzugt.
Vielleicht kommen ja die Nachfolger wegen EA dann auf 360/PC/PS3 und erschließen insgesamt eine größere Zielgruppe.
Edit: 1mio hat sich nun Mass Effect in 3 Wochen weltweit verkauft, liegt also vielleicht nur an den Briten ^^

Wäre nun interessant, wie dann Lost Odyssey einschlägt.
Wobei da nun wie bei BD erstmal negatives zu hören ist:
http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/840/840035p1.html
Eventuell erwartet man auch zu viel von Sakaguchi (hat damals FF "erfunden" und war zumindest bei den ersten Teilen auch wirklich als Director und nicht nur Producer tätig)


Wieso erscheint eigentlich Mario&Sonic jetzt und nicht öhm.. zur Olympiade 2008?  Und wieso verkauft es sich scheinbar (man sieht ja nur die Platzierungen) in UK besser als damals SMG?!


----------



## Bonkic (11. Dezember 2007)

*Mass Effect verkauft sich gut*



> Weniger als drei Wochen hat es gedauert, bis Microsoft heute stolz verkünden durfte, dass Mass Effect bereits über 1 Million mal über die Ladentheke ging.
> 
> Das Spiel verkauft sich also wie warme Semmeln und das dürfte den vielen Reviews zu verdanken sein, die den Titel mit wenigen Ausnahmen in den Himmel gelobt haben. Denn am Namen dürfte es wahrlich nicht liegen.



_looki_


----------



## undergrounderX (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Top 40UK-Charts*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.12.2007 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Der ausbleibende Massenerfolg von ME kommt imo nicht ganz unerwartet, ich meine die quasi-Vorgänger Kotor sind ja auch keine absoluten Topseller und die haben sogar noch den Star Wars Bonus.
> Ist vielleicht auch etwas schwierig, wenn ein relativ großer Teil der 360-Besitzer eben Rennspiele und Shooter erwartet/bevorzugt.
> Vielleicht kommen ja die Nachfolger wegen EA dann auf 360/PC/PS3 und erschließen insgesamt eine größere Zielgruppe.
> Edit: 1mio hat sich nun Mass Effect in 3 Wochen weltweit verkauft, liegt also vielleicht nur an den Briten ^^


http://www.videogameszone.de/?article_id=624638&mag=200 
Ist ehr der Gegenteil der Fall


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Top 40UK-Charts*



			
				undergrounderX am 12.12.2007 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> > Edit: 1mio hat sich nun Mass Effect in 3 Wochen weltweit verkauft, liegt also vielleicht nur an den Briten ^^
> 
> 
> http://www.videogameszone.de/?article_id=624638&mag=200
> Ist ehr der Gegenteil der Fall



dann lies mal den Edit, den ich sogar noch vor Bonkic's Post ergänzt hatte 



Edit:
ZP-Review zu Guitar Hero III:
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/2716-Zero-Punctuation-Guitar-Hero-III


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. Dezember 2007)

*Konsolen machen die Erde kaputt:*

Die Umweltterroristen (ähm...meine natürlich "Aktivisten"   ) von Greenpeace  haben sich erneut Gedanken über die wahren Gründe für die Erderwärmung und Verseuchung gemacht. Passend zur Kritik gegen Nintendos Produktionspolitik ( 1 produzierte Wii entspricht 5 toten Delfinen *g*) hier nun der nächste "Schlag": http://www.greenpeace.org/international/clashoftheconsoles/

Regards, das bekennende Ökoschwein!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Dezember 2007)

*Verkaufszahlen*

*Assassin's Creed schon über 2,5 mal verkauft*


> Ubisoft gibt in einem Geschäftsbericht bekannt, dass sich Assassin's Creed weltweit bereits über 2,5 Millionen mal verkaufen konnte. Gleichzeitig erhöhte man die Verkaufsprognose für den Titel von 3 Mio. auf 5 Mio. verkaufte Einheiten bis zum Ende des aktuellen Geschäftsjahres (endet am 31. März 200.



consolewars


----------



## undergrounderX (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.12.2007 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> *Assassin's Creed schon über 2,5 mal verkauft*
> 
> 
> > Ubisoft gibt in einem Geschäftsbericht bekannt, dass sich Assassin's Creed weltweit bereits über 2,5 Millionen mal verkaufen konnte. Gleichzeitig erhöhte man die Verkaufsprognose für den Titel von 3 Mio. auf 5 Mio. verkaufte Einheiten bis zum Ende des aktuellen Geschäftsjahres (endet am 31. März 200.
> ...


Da sieht man mal,dass gutes Marketing aus einem ordentliche Spiel ein System Seller machen kann.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. Dezember 2007)

*EA??*

EA bringt mal wieder kaufbare "Cheats" zu einem Spiel - NFS ProStreet
Bzw. steht bei allem dabei "These cars can be achieved without purchase by progressing through Career." Also alles auch einfach im Karrieremodus freispielbar.

Gerade im US-PS-Store verfügbar wurden:
Sports Car Bundle $4,99
Ultimate Bundle $9,99
Muscle Car Bundle $4,99
Tuner Car Bundle $4,99
Lamborghini $2,49
Nissan GT-R $2,99
Pagini Zonda $2,99

Spiel: ca. 60$
Die Download-"CE" mit der bereits auf der Disk vorhandene Sachen freigeschaltet werden: $9,99

Macht ca. 103$ - und das für ProStreet  (klar, ich denke die wenigsten werden alles auf diesem Weg freischalten, aber früher hat eben einfach eine Tastenkombination gereicht...)

 (was sich aber ja scheinbar in Deutschland ziemlich gut verkauft... allerdings kostet es z.B. bei amazon auch nur 50€ als PS3-Version)

Irgendwie scheint EA nicht verstanden zu haben, wie das mit dem Verdienen durch Addons gedacht ist 


Achja: hat keiner Eindrücke zur Burnout Paradise Demo? ^^
(mir graust es jetzt, dass das auch von EA ist  )


----------



## McDrake (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: EA??*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.12.2007 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja: hat keiner Eindrücke zur Burnout Paradise Demo? ^^
> (mir graust es jetzt, dass das auch von EA ist  )


eben grade runtergeladen (und den Frontline-Download abgebrochen *g*).
Sieht sehr chic aus und flüssig läuft das Ding auch. 
Zum fahren ists halt typisch Burnout und die Handbremse lässt sich gut bedienen. Drifts sind also kein Problem.
Ansichten gibts nur zwei. Einmal hinter dem Auto und einmal "Kühlerhaubenperspektive".
Sollte nicht auch die PS3-Demo heut kommen?
Bin echt gespannt, ob das Game dort auch so flüssig läuft

// Witzig:
War eben im Forum um hier was rein zuschreiben und hör aus dem Wohnzimmer klassische Musik.
Also geh ich in die gute Stube und sehe, bzw höre, dass die Musik von der Demo kommt.
Wenn man ne Weile nicht spielt, fährt eine Kamera durch die Stadt (in schwarz/weiss) und dazu ertönte eben Vivaldis "Marsch aus Aida"


----------



## Blue_Ace (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Verkaufszahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.12.2007 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> *Assassin's Creed schon über 2,5 mal verkauft*
> 
> 
> > Ubisoft gibt in einem Geschäftsbericht bekannt, dass sich Assassin's Creed weltweit bereits über 2,5 Millionen mal verkaufen konnte. Gleichzeitig erhöhte man die Verkaufsprognose für den Titel von 3 Mio. auf 5 Mio. verkaufte Einheiten bis zum Ende des aktuellen Geschäftsjahres (endet am 31. März 200.
> ...



Entwickelt sich immer mehr zur Überraschung des Jahres. Hätte nie gedacht das Assassin`s Creed sich so gut verkauft. Liegt vielleicht auch nicht ganz allein am Spiel wenn ich so an die hübsche Produzentin denke   

Wie auch immer, gutes Spiel mit der Hoffnung auf einen baldigen 2. Teil


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: EA??*



			
				McDrake am 13.12.2007 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht sehr chic aus und flüssig läuft das Ding auch.
> Zum fahren ists halt typisch Burnout und die Handbremse lässt sich gut bedienen. Drifts sind also kein Problem.
> Ansichten gibts nur zwei. Einmal hinter dem Auto und einmal "Kühlerhaubenperspektive".
> Sollte nicht auch die PS3-Demo heut kommen?
> Bin echt gespannt, ob das Game dort auch so flüssig läuft


Die PS3-Demo ist um 20Uhr mit dem wöchentlichen Update gekommen
Von dir genanntes trifft aber auf sie zu. Nicht unbedingt verwunderlich, soll die PS3 doch bei BP die "lead"-Plattform sein.


Meine Eindrücke:

Mein Lenkrad wird leider nicht unterstützt (hab noch das ganze alte GT Lenkrad ohne PS-Buttons), allerdings spielt es sich wohl mit Pad eh besser bzw. ist das Spiel ja eh kein Realismus-Racer ^^
Rumble vom DS3 wird übrigens unterstützt.

Seltsam: Im englischen ist der DJ ein Mann, auf deutsch eine Frau 

Erstes witziges Detail: Auf den "Führerschein" wird entweder der PSN-Avatar geklebt, oder mit einer USB-Kamera ein Foto erstellt *die alte eyetoy kamera rauskram und foto mach* cool ^^ (im Spiel hat die Kamera dann noch imo die Funktion, genau dann ein Bild zu machen und den anderen Spielern/nur Freunden zu zeigen, wenn man von einem Spieler weggerammt wurde. Klingt ja lustig ^^).
Das Motor-Anlassen ist auch schön, man kann dann auch noch rumspielen ^^
Schade: Es sitzt kein Fahrer drin und ich glaube in der Demo gibt es nur ein Fahrzeug. Dieses sieht aber sehr schön aus, man kann mit dem rechten Stick drum herum fahren, gerade wenn es Schäden hat, verändern sich auch die Spiegelungen entsprechend.

Die Totalcrashs sind sehr nett (die Autos werden richtig eingedrückt), ich würde mir aber dann eine Pausefunktion + Kamerakontrolle wie in MotorStorm, damit ich das ganze genauer begutachten kann.

- Productplacement, aber geht in Ordnung da nur Werbetafeln

- Diese freie Spielumgebung ist ganz nett, allerdings sind in der Demo die meisten Events gesperrt, so dass man sich die Ampeln dann erstmal suchen muss (und ich frage mich wie das in der Vollversion ist und man ein bestimmtes Event nur fahren will, da würde eine Menü schon leichter sein  )
Zudem benötigt man schon etwas Einarbeitungszeit in die Stadt (wo ne Rampe für einen tollen Sprung usw.)

- der Onlinemodus gliedert sich genauso in Spiel ein, nämlich on-the-fly.
Aber: Man muss sich mit den (PSN)-Daten erst bei EA einloggen/Account erstellen. Das geht zwar ingame mit ein paar Clicks, aber ich bin doch sehr skeptisch, was das soll. Neben Kundendaten für EA heißt das ja wohl dann auch, dass EA dann einfach den Onlinemodus wie bei den Vorgängern später schließen kann...
- hat gerade keiner aus der Freundeliste die Demo gezockt, daher konnte ich den Onlinemodus nicht wirklich testen (das instant verfrachtete mich in eine Art 4-Spieler-fahren frei durch die Stadt Modus. Da hätte wohl der Host dann ein Rennen starten müssen oder so)


Alles in allem eine schöne Demo / schönes Spiel, hatte aber eh schon die US- (bin wohl geizig geworden ^^) Version vorbestellt


----------



## Iceman (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: EA??*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.12.2007 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstes witziges Detail: Auf den "Führerschein" wird entweder der PSN-Avatar geklebt, oder mit einer USB-Kamera ein Foto erstellt *die alte eyetoy kamera rauskram und foto mach* cool ^^



Is bei der 360 genauso 



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.12.2007 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> - der Onlinemodus gliedert sich genauso in Spiel ein, nämlich on-the-fly.
> Aber: Man muss sich mit den (PSN)-Daten erst bei EA einloggen/Account erstellen. Das geht zwar ingame mit ein paar Clicks, aber ich bin doch sehr skeptisch, was das soll. Neben Kundendaten für EA heißt das ja wohl dann auch, dass EA dann einfach den Onlinemodus wie bei den Vorgängern später schließen kann...



Das wird bei der 360 vom Xbox Live System übernommen, da gibts keine Accounterstellung oder so, da läuft alles sofort. War überrascht wie fein das ganze integriert ist mit dem schnell zu bedienenen Menü.

Insgesamt find ich die Demo aber sehr gelungen. Den Vorgänger fand ich schon sehr nett, aber der war ja noch kein so offenes Spiel. Aber den Wechsel scheint Criterion gut geschafft zu haben. Ist für mich auf jeden Fall nen Titel den ich mir kaufen werd wenn ich genug Geld hab.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: EA??*



			
				Iceman am 14.12.2007 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird bei der 360 vom Xbox Live System übernommen, da gibts keine Accounterstellung oder so, da läuft alles sofort. War überrascht wie fein das ganze integriert ist mit dem schnell zu bedienenen Menü.



Bei der PS3 werden die auch übernommen, aber trotzdem wird damit bei EA ein Konto geöffnet bzw. meldet man sich so online bei ihnen an?


Das mit dem Freund-Einladen hat noch geklappt, aber irgendwie hab ich den anderen nicht gesehen 
Aber Online war es doch ganz lustig im Zufallsspiel. Nur hab ich nicht rausgefunden, wie man einfach mal ein Rennen starten kann. Mir haben uns dann nur gegenseitig gejagt und ge-Takedowned 
Die Challenges waren dann eher sowas wie Sprünge machen oder so.
Übrigens wird wirklich ein Foto erstellt (und in der Auswahl der Spieler gibt es die Anzeige für Webcam und Headset), wenn man gecrashed wird.
Bei wir dann eben nun immer nur der Fuß zu sehen  Auch hat man einen kurzen Moment Zeit, daher glaub ich nicht, dass man da genau das wütende Gesicht erwischen würde ^^

Fährt sich gut und sieht gut aus. Nur das mit der offenen Spielwelt könnte auch Nachteile haben (man kann z.B. irgendwie nicht ein gestartetes Rennen einfach neu starten, man muss erst wieder zurück zur Ampel fahren?)


----------



## Bonkic (14. Dezember 2007)

*US- Zahlen November*


```
H A R D W A R E:
================

HARDWARE-VERKAUFSZAHLEN NOVEMBER 2007:


Pos System        November 2007      Oktober 2007      September 2007    August 2007
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1   Nintendo DS     1.530.000           458.000            495.800          383.300

2   Wii               981.000           519.000            501.000          403.600

3   Xbox 360          770.000           366.000            527.800          276.700

4   PSP               567.000           286.000            284.500          151.200

5   PlayStation2      496.000           184.000            215.000          202.000

6   PlayStation3      466.000           121.000            119.400          130.600

7   GBA                                   -                 75.000           69.500


INSTALLIERTE HARDWARE-BASIS USA (kumuliert):

Pos.  System               Einheiten
---------------------------------------------
1     PlayStation2         39.945.765
2     Game Boy Advance     36.093.054
3     Nintendo DS          15.121.150
4     Xbox                 14.500.480
5     Gamecube             11.769.728
6     PSP                   9.452.920
7     Xbox 360              7.864.832
8     Wii                   6.003.678
9     PlayStation3          2.448.104


S O F T W A R E
================

SOFTWARE-VERKAUFSZAHLEN NOVEMBER 2007:

Pos.  System      Titel                          Publisher     Verkaufte St. Total St.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1     360         CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE ACTIVISION      1.565.404
2     WII         SUPER MARIO GALAXY             NINTENDO        1.123.070
3     360         ASSASSIN'S CREED               UBISOFT           980.000
4     PS2         GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF RO ACTIVISION        967.000
5     WII         WII PLAY W/ REMOTE             NINTENDO          564.000
6     360         MASS EFFECT                    MICROSOFT         472.793
7     PS3         CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE ACTIVISION        444.000
8     WII         GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF RO ACTIVISION        426.000
9     360         HALO 3                         MICROSOFT         387.000
10    PS3         ASSASSIN'S CREED               UBISOFT           376.843
11    WII         Mario and Sonic at the Olympic SEGA              328.314
12    360         Rockband                       EA                311.903

??    WII         Wii Zappe + Link's Crossbow Tr Nintendo          232.000
??    WII         Lego Star Wars                 LucasArts         180.000
??    WII         High School Musical            Disney        ca. 180.000
??    WII         Resident Evil: Umbrella Chroni Capcom            120.000
??    PS3         Uncharted: Drake's Fortune     Sony              110.000
??    PS3         Rockband                       EA                 70.000
??    PS3         Ratchet & Clank                Sony               65.600
??    WII         Zack & Wiki: Quest for Barbaro Capcom         ca. 35.000
??    WII         Manhunt 2                      Rockstar           18.494
??    WII         Metroid Prime 3: Corruption    Nintendo          ???????    500.000
=======================================================================================
```

_Alle Daten/Zahlen: NPD Group_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen November*

Nicht gerade so überwältigend die ganzen PS(3)-Zahlen. Die Hardware läuft nach über 200$ Preisverfall so "lala" und Games wollen die Sony-Jünger wohl auch nicht kaufen. Insbesondere die Exklusiven. :-o


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: US- Zahlen November*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.12.2007 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht gerade so überwältigend die ganzen PS(3)-Zahlen. Die Hardware läuft nach über 200$ Preisverfall so "lala" und Games wollen die Sony-Jünger wohl auch nicht kaufen. Insbesondere die Exklusiven. :-o



Das wundert mich allerdings auch sehr.

Assassin's Creed erschien eine Woche vor Uncharted, also ca. am 13.11.
Hat sich aber mehr als dreimal so oft verkauft.
Eigentlich sollten ja gerade die Exklusivtitel beliebt sein  Zumal Uncharted anders als AC ja durchweg gut bewertet wurde und die Demo doch auch nicht mehr Leute abschrecken kann, als es keine bei AC tut ^^


Edit: Wii-Boom ist in Japan wieder zurück:
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/18874/aktuelle_hardware-verkaufszahlen_aus_japan/
115k in einer Woche Oo
mhh, Weihnachten+WiiFit? Wenn es so ist, bleibt wieder die Frage wie viele davon dann auch "richtige" Spiele kaufen (bei SMG gab es ja nicht so eine Steigerung und auch wenn es nichts für mich ist, wäre es da ja wohl viel verdienter gewesen).


----------



## McDrake (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: EA??*

Bei der Demo hab ich bis jetzt keinen Unterschied in Sachen Grafik zwischen der PS3 und der 360 gesehen. Gute Umsetzung!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Dezember 2007)

*Kanada-Zahlen*

NPD Canada - November 2007 #1
Hardware:

Nintendo DS -- 120,000
Nintendo Wii -- 82,000
Xbox 360 -- 59,000
PlayStation 3 -- 51,000
PlayStation Portable -- 33,000
PlayStation 2 -- 30,000


Software Top 20:

1 (-) WII - Super Mario Galaxy - 94,000
2 (4) PS2 - Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock W/Guitar - 82,000
3 (-) 360 - Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare - 78,000
4 (-) 360 - Assassin's Creed - 60,000
5 (5) WII - Wii Play - 51,000
6 (3) 360 - Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock W/ Wireless Guitar - 32,000
7 (-) 360 - Mass Effect - 30,000
8 (-) PS3 - Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare - 30,000
9 (-) PS3 - Assassin's Creed - 26,000
10 (2) 360 - Halo 3 - 26,000
11 (1) DS - The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
12 (11) DS - Brain Age 2: More Training in Minutes a Day
13 (-) WII - Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
14 (13) DS - Brain Age: Train Your Brain in Minutes a Day
15 (16) WII - Mario Party 8
16 (7) WII - Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock w/Guitar
17 (9) 360 - Guitar Hero II w/Guitar
18 (17) DS - New Super Mario Bros.
19 (-) PS2 - Need for Speed: Pro Street
20 (-) PS2 - WWE Smackdown vs. Raw 2008

360 - 6
WII - 5
DS - 4
PS2 - 3
PS3 - 2
PSP - 0

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=217148

Wii, 360 und PS 3 liegen doch recht dicht beisammen in Sachen Hardwarezahlen.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kanada-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.12.2007 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wii, 360 und PS 3 liegen doch recht dicht beisammen in Sachen Hardwarezahlen.




mich freut vor allem, dass mario galaxy zumindest im westen überall gut anzukommen scheint.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Dezember 2007)

*Playstation-Store*

*Playstation-Store - Keine Prepaid-Kreditkarten & Wirecards mehr*


> Von einem treuen Gamezone-Member wurden wir auf den Umstand hingewiesen, dass Sony offensichtlich ab sofort für den Playstation-Store keine virtuellen und keine Prepaid-Kreditkarten mehr akzeptiert. Auf unsere Anfrage, ob dem wirklich so sei, und wie zukünftig beispielsweise minderjährige PS3- und PSP-Spieler an den Bezahl-Content kommen, bestätigte man uns, dass derlei Kreditkarten nicht mehr akzeptiert werden.
> 
> Die Frage nach den Alternativen für minderjährige Spieler ignorierte man leider. Das liegt unter Umständen daran, dass offensichtlich jede Anfrage mit derselben Mail beantwortet wird, die wir euch nicht vorenthalten möchten.
> 
> ...


http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=58302

ich weiß, die Nachrichtricht ist ein wenig älter. Aber ist da was dran? Hat Sony das nun echt so umgesetzt? :-o


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Playstation-Store*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 16.12.2007 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß, die Nachrichtricht ist ein wenig älter. Aber ist da was dran? Hat Sony das nun echt so umgesetzt? :-o




Wüsste ich auch gerne. Noch (muss jetzt für die auch bezahlen und werd wohl auf ne richtige KK umsteigen, mag aber schon die "zusätzliche" Sicherheit durch Prepaid) habe ich eine Prepaid-Visa, mit der ich sowohl im Deutschen als auch im US Store einkaufen kann - was ich sehr zu schätzen gelernt habe.
Die Wirecard wollte ich mir eigentlich auch irgendwann holen, da diese scheinbar in jedem Store akzeptiert wird und ich daher zumindest die Möglichkeit hätte im Japan-Store einzukaufen ^^

Die News findet man übrigens seltsamerweise auch nicht überall.


Die Begründung finde ich etwas fadenscheinig, ich vermute fast eher, da will man sich rechtlich wasserdicht absichern (ab1 und unter Umständen den Kauf in anderen Länder unterbinden (?).

Man sollte das aber wenigstens erst dann machen, wenn es in allen Ländern die Prepaid-PSN-Karten gibt (wie läuft das dann dort eigentlich mit dem Atlersnachweis, gibts die dann nur ab18 im Handel  ), so hat man immer noch die Möglichkeit als nicht-"richtiger"-KK-Besitzer die andere Bezahlmöglichkeit anzuwenden. Zudem kann man die Karten importieren und so auch in den anderen Stores einkaufen.




Gametrailers hat übrigens jetzt die Extended Trailer von FFXIII und FFvsXIII in etwas besserer Qualität am Start:
Final Fantasy XIII
Final Fantasy Versus XIII


----------



## Solon25 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Playstation-Store*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 16.12.2007 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Gametrailers hat übrigens jetzt die Extended Trailer von FFXIII und FFvsXIII in etwas besserer Qualität am Start:


Scheint so das sie schon wieder einen "blonden Hannes" zu den Hauptcharakteren einbauen   Finde die sehen seit FF-X shice aus...

FF-XII soll lt. ebay Platinum sein. Bin gestern los aber keiner hatte es, nur zu 60€


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Playstation-Store*



			
				Solon25 am 16.12.2007 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> FF-XII soll lt. ebay Platinum sein. Bin gestern los aber keiner hatte es, nur zu 60€


Gibt es bei Amazon in der "normalen" Version für 20€
http://www.amazon.de/Koch-International-Final-Fantasy-XII/dp/B00024D1MI


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Playstation-Store*



			
				Solon25 am 16.12.2007 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 16.12.2007 11:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irgendeiner muss ja blond sein in der Gruppe, das hat Tradition ^^
Vom Gesicht/Blick her ist es aber diesmal eher ein Cifer/Cloud und kein Tidus/Vaan 



> FF-XII soll lt. ebay Platinum sein. Bin gestern los aber keiner hatte es, nur zu 60€



Normalerweise qualifizieren sich Titel erst nach einem Jahr als Platinum, daher wird es wohl noch ein paar Monate hierzulande dauern.
Aber du hattest jetzt schon 10 Monate Zeit die wohlverdienten 50-60€ in das Spiel zu investieren, schäm dich 
Wer will auch schon die hässlichere Platinumhülle 
Edit:  20€? KAUFEN VERDAMMT, JETZT


----------



## Solon25 (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Playstation-Store*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 16.12.2007 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise qualifizieren sich Titel erst nach einem Jahr als Platinum, daher wird es wohl noch ein paar Monate hierzulande dauern.


Lt. diesem Angebot zu 16,99€ SOFORT KAUF ist es Platinum, ein Platinum Cover ist aber nicht zu sehen.



> Aber du hattest jetzt schon 10 Monate Zeit die wohlverdienten 50-60€ in das Spiel zu investieren, schäm dich


Zeit massig, nur momentan bissl Klamm in der Geldbörse ^^



> Edit:  20€? KAUFEN VERDAMMT, JETZT


Bin dran, warte nur auf Überweisung aus Ebay Verkauf  Wollte es aber gerne direkt kaufen und nicht über Ebay.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2007)

*XBox360 Handheld im Video!*

http://www.videospiele.com/news_8069+Xbox+360+Portable+Ein+erstes+Video%21+Microsoft+Xbox+360.html


----------



## GorrestFump (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: XBox360 Handheld im Video!*



			
				Bonkic am 17.12.2007 07:24 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.videospiele.com/news_8069+Xbox+360+Portable+Ein+erstes+Video%21+Microsoft+Xbox+360.html



Ich glaub ich warte da lieber noch auf eine Slim-Version


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: XBox360 Handheld im Video!*



			
				GorrestFump am 17.12.2007 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 17.12.2007 07:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich warte lieber auf das echte Gerät. Falls da noch was kommt. *g*
Wird langsam mal Zeit, dass MS versucht den Handheld-Sektor anzugreifen. Zune 2.0 (80 GB) ist ja schon recht gut geworden (konstant gute Kundenbewertungen aus den USA), jetzt fehlt eben nur noch ein Multimediahandheld von MS, der möglichst auch coole Titel bietet. Die PSP ist ja praktisch tot, und Sony hat beim Lineup auch auf ganzer Linie versagt (einzig LocoRoco war dufte). Der DS ist zwar noch immer mein liebstes Spielzeug für unterwegs, aber ein Gerät mit Grafikpower, MM-Fähigkeiten und passenden Games wäre auch nicht schlecht. Sprich: Ein Ding wie die PSP, nur eben stabiler, optisch ansprechender und mit Spielen, die man auch kaufen würde. Mein letztes PSP-Spiel war FIFA Street 2, was ich von PCG.de geschenkt bekommen habe. Das Traurige daran: Es ist eigentlich das einzige PSP-Spiel, das auch länger als 2 Tage Spaß macht. 

Das muss einfach mal wieder ein neues portables Technikspielzeug kommen. Bevorzugt von MS. *g*

Als ich die Meldung hier sah, dachte ich zumindest 5 Sekunden lang, dass es wirklich ein echtes Vid ist...tja, dem war leider nicht so...  

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Dezember 2007)

*PS 3-Firmwareupdate*

Und das nächste PS 3-Firmwareupdate steht vor der Tür. (120 MB)
Ab morgen soll es wohl DivX-Support geben:



> Die PS3-System-Software-Aktualisierung 2.10 wartet mit neuen Funktionen auf.
> 
> Seit dem 18. Dezember 2007 ist ein Update für die PS3-System-Software erhältlich. Die System-Software für das PS3-System liegt mit der neuesten Aktualisierung in der Version 2.10 vor und bietet folgende Neuerungen. Für den Download der PS3-System-Software Version 2.10 sind mindestens 120 MB freier Speicherplatz auf dem PS3-Festplattenlaufwerk (System-Aktualisierung) oder auf Wechsel-Speichermedien (PC-Aktualisierung) erforderlich.
> 
> ...


consolewars

Anmerkung: Kurios, da bekommt die PS 3 nun auch Support für ein MS Format  und die DivX-Dateien werden auf 2 GB beschränkt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Dezember 2007)

*PAL-Charts*

TOP 40 ENTERTAINMENT SOFTWARE - INDIVIDUAL FORMATS (UNITS), WEEK ENDING 15 December 2007
01 (01) [WII] Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games (Sega)
02 (02) [NDS] Dr Kawashima's Brain Training (Nintendo)
03 (05) [NDS] More Brain Training From Dr Kawashima (Nintendo)
04 (03) [360] Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Activision)
05 (0 [WII] Super Mario Galaxy (Nintendo)
06 (06) [360] Assassin's Creed (Ubisoft)
07 (07) [PS2] Need For Speed: Prostreet (Electronic Arts)
08 (__) [WII] Wii Play (Nintendo)
09 (04) [WII] Mario Party 8 (Nintendo)
10 (12) [WII] Big Brain Academy: Wii Degree (Nintendo)
11 (13) [PS2] Fifa 08 (Electronic Arts)
12 (11) [NDS] Cooking Mama (505 Games)
13 (23) [PS3] Uncharted: Drake's Fortune (Sony Computer Ent.)
14 (15) [PS3] Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Activision)
15 (10) [PS2] The Simpsons Game (Electronic Arts)
16 (16) [NDS] New Super Mario Bros. (Nintendo)
17 (09) [PS2] High School Musical: Sing It! (Disney Interactive Studios)
18 (19) [360] Halo 3 (Microsoft)
19 (2 [PS2] Wwe Smackdown Vs Raw 2008 (Thq)
20 (21) [360] Forza Motorsport 2 (Microsoft)
21 (__) [NDS] High School Musical: Makin' The Cut! (Disney Interactive Studios)
22 (14) [NDS] Sight Training (Nintendo)
23 (1 [NDS] The Simpsons Game (Electronic Arts)
24 (17) [360] Need For Speed: Prostreet (Electronic Arts)
25 (30) [NDS] Big Brain Academy (Nintendo)
26 (36) [WII] The Golden Compass (Sega)
27 (24) [360] Viva Piñata (Microsoft)
28 (26) [PS2] Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (Konami)
29 (27) [360] **** & *****: Dead Men (Eidos)
30 (25) [PS3] Need For Speed: Prostreet (Electronic Arts)
31 (34) [PS3] Assassin's Creed (Ubisoft)
32 (31) [PSP] Fifa 08 (Electronic Arts)
33 (29) [PS3] Fifa 08 (Electronic Arts)
34 (35) [360] Fifa 08 (Electronic Arts)
35 (39) [NDS] 42 All-time Classics (Nintendo)
36 (__) [WII] Resident Evil 4 (Capcom)
37 (3 [360] Mass Effect (Microsoft)
38 (__) [NDS] Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga (Lucasarts)
39 (40) [360] Guitar Hero Iii: Legends Of Rock (Activision)
40 (__) [WII] Pokemon Battle Revolution (Nintendo)
DS = 10
X360 = 10
Wii = 8
PS2 = 6
PS3 = 5
PSP = 1


Irish:
TOP 20 ENTERTAINMENT SOFTWARE (ALL PRICES), WEEK ENDING 15 December 2007
01 (02) Fifa 08 (Electronic Arts)
02 (01) The Simpsons Game (Electronic Arts)
03 (03) Need For Speed: Prostreet (Electronic Arts)
04 (05) Dr Kawashima's Brain Training (Nintendo)
05 (07) Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Activision)
06 (09) More Brain Training From Dr Kawashima (Nintendo)
07 (06) Assassin's Creed (Ubisoft)
08 (0 Wwe Smackdown Vs Raw 2008 (Thq)
09 (04) Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games (Sega)
10 (10) Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (Konami)
11 (11) New Super Mario Bros. (Nintendo)
12 (14) High School Musical: Sing It! (Disney Interactive Studios)
13 (__) Wii Play (Nintendo)
14 (15) Super Mario Galaxy (Nintendo)
15 (13) Cooking Mama (505 Games)
16 (__) High School Musical: Makin' The Cut! (Disney Interactive Studios)
17 (1 Tiger Woods Pga Tour 08 (Electronic Arts)
18 (__) Uncharted: Drake's Fortune (Sony Computer Ent.)
19 (__) The Sims 2: Castaway (Electronic Arts)
20 (19) Guitar Hero Iii: Legends Of Rock (Activision)



French Week 48
01/01. [WII] Super Mario Galaxy
02/04. [WII] Wii play
03/15. [WII] Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
04/06. [PS3] Assassin’s Creed
05/07. [NDS] The legend of Zelda : Phantom Hourglass


NeoGaf


----------



## Bonkic (17. Dezember 2007)

*[ebay] BRAND NEW Guitar Hero III Legends of Rock for the Nintendo Wii Game System*

falls noch jemand was für weihnachten sucht...

http://cgi.ebay.com/******-Hero-III-3-Legends-of-Rock-Wii-NEW-WITH-RECEIPT_W0QQitemZ200181539427QQihZ010QQcategoryZ62053QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## GorrestFump (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [ebay] BRAND NEW Guitar Hero III Legends of Rock for the Nintendo Wii Game System*



			
				Bonkic am 17.12.2007 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> falls noch jemand was für weihnachten sucht...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/******-Hero-III-3-Legends-of-Rock-Wii-NEW-WITH-RECEIPT_W0QQitemZ200181539427QQihZ010QQcategoryZ62053QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



Kann mir jemand erklären warum die Auktion dermaßen hoch ausgefallen ist?
Das ist ne nette Story und den Typen dabei zu unterstützen seinen Sohn zu bestrafen ist auch toll, aber dabei das 80ig-fache für ein "Guitar Hero" zahlen?

Wahrscheinlich kapier ich hier irgendwas nicht...


----------



## Solon25 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [ebay] BRAND NEW Guitar Hero III Legends of Rock for the Nintendo Wii Game System*



			
				Bonkic am 17.12.2007 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> falls noch jemand was für weihnachten sucht...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/******-Hero-III-3-Legends-of-Rock-Wii-NEW-WITH-RECEIPT_W0QQitemZ200181539427QQihZ010QQcategoryZ62053QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting





> My son (Isaac) hasn’t exactly been Mother Teresa this year


  *rofl*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Dezember 2007)

*US-Zahlenspiele*

Hier gibt es eine umfangreiche Analyse zu den US-Zahlen mit Vergleichen, Statistiken, etc. (Sind 7 Seiten.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## undergrounderX (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [ebay] BRAND NEW Guitar Hero III Legends of Rock for the Nintendo Wii Game System*



			
				GorrestFump am 18.12.2007 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 17.12.2007 22:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm vielleicht einfach nur Spaßbieter


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [ebay] BRAND NEW Guitar Hero III Legends of Rock for the Nintendo Wii Game System*

ZP-Review zu Mass Effect:
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/2738-Zero-Punctuation-Mass-Effect

Ich bin wieder weg vom *ME-haben-wollen* Weil es scheinbar wirklich sehr wie Kotor ist und ich dem auch nicht so richtig etwas abgewinnen konnte (wie allerdings den meisten West-RPGs ^^).
Ein Kumpel hat es sich aber nun wegen der schönen CE zugelegt, ist aber kein RPG-Fan 
Es gab übrigens auch wieder die Analysten (  ) Einschätzung, dass die ME-Nachfolger (und dann eventuell auch der 1.) auch auf PS3 kommen. Gibt es denn da keine Quellen, ob MS die Rechte an der Serie hat und EA nur Technologien etc. davon übernehmen darf?



Nachtrag zu Assassin's Creed (ja so spät... zum ersten Mal Zoll, das große Päckchen hat wohl Verdacht erregt ^^): Bisher (5. Opfer auf der Liste) sehr geil.
Uncharted ist auch "schon" angekommen (naja egal, 43,56€ ), aber das werde ich wohl erst nach AC anfangen und dieses wohl erst wieder ab Freitag :/



Edit: Wenn man sich btw manche comments anschaut, ist das hier für viele das tollste Feature der letzten PS3-Firmware:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Gud7hiPRM0

Sony selbst hatte es nicht mal mit einem Wort erwähnt ^^


----------



## Bonkic (21. Dezember 2007)

*Hardwarezahlen Japan für die Woche vom 10.-16.12.*



> 1. Nintendo DS Lite - 222 232 / 6 666 268
> 2. PSP - 184 610 / 2 735 291
> 3. Wii - 170 558 / 3 311 791
> 4. PlayStation 3 - 63 720 / 1 065 245
> ...



_mediacreate_


----------



## Iceman (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [ebay] BRAND NEW Guitar Hero III Legends of Rock for the Nintendo Wii Game System*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.12.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ZP-Review zu Mass Effect:
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/2738-Zero-Punctuation-Mass-Effect
> 
> Ich bin wieder weg vom *ME-haben-wollen* Weil es scheinbar wirklich sehr wie Kotor ist und ich dem auch nicht so richtig etwas abgewinnen konnte (wie allerdings den meisten West-RPGs ^^).



Ich würde eher sagen, es ist ein typisches Bioware RPG. Viele Dialoge (die ich im Gegensatz zum Zero Punctuation Autor nicht überflüssig fand ), nen paar Entscheidungen die einen "böse" oder "gut" machen und eher wenig Einfluss auf den Spielverlauf haben und ne toll erzählte Story. Wie man da als RPG Fan was gegen haben kann weiß ich nicht 



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.12.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab übrigens auch wieder die Analysten (  ) Einschätzung, dass die ME-Nachfolger (und dann eventuell auch der 1.) auch auf PS3 kommen. Gibt es denn da keine Quellen, ob MS die Rechte an der Serie hat und EA nur Technologien etc. davon übernehmen darf?



Das war Michael Pachter in der aktuellen gametrailers.com Bonus Round. Ich bezweifle sehr, dass Mass Effect 1 auf der PS3 kommen wird, immerhin ist da Microsoft der Publisher, aber wie es mit den weiteren Teilen aussieht wird wohl davon abhängen wie der Vertrag von MS und Bioware aussieht. Durchaus möglich, dass da für die weiteren Teile ebenfalls ne Exklusivität drinsteht, möglich das dem nicht so ist. Aber Infos von den beteiligten Parteien über diese Verträge wirds wohl nicht geben.

Da hier noch nicht erwähnt: Auf dem Xbox 360 Marktplatz gibts nun Demos zu Kane&Lynch und Dark Messiah of Might and Magic: Elements. Allerdings momentan nur für Golduser.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [ebay] BRAND NEW Guitar Hero III Legends of Rock for the Nintendo Wii Game System*



			
				Iceman am 21.12.2007 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde eher sagen, es ist ein typisches Bioware RPG. Viele Dialoge (die ich im Gegensatz zum Zero Punctuation Autor nicht überflüssig fand ), nen paar Entscheidungen die einen "böse" oder "gut" machen und eher wenig Einfluss auf den Spielverlauf haben und ne toll erzählte Story. Wie man da als RPG Fan was gegen haben kann weiß ich nicht


http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht_fazit/360/Test/Fazit_Wertung/360/7577/6019/Mass_Effect.html
Einige der (Detail)-Negativpunkte stören mich allerdings, hab vielleicht auch etwas größeres erwartet kA
Mit dem Stil/Story könnte ich mich auch noch anfreunden, aber ich hab irgendwie den Reiz es spielen zu wollen verloren. Werde es aber beim Kumpel etwas zocken können.
Naja, mal schauen, vielleicht kommt ja Teil2 auch auf PS3 und wird in den Details verbessert und ich schnuppere mal rein. Aber wie du schon sagst, klassisches Bioware RPG und Kotor hat mir ja auch nicht gefallen ^^




> Da hier noch nicht erwähnt: Auf dem Xbox 360 Marktplatz gibts nun Demos zu Kane&Lynch und Dark Messiah of Might and Magic: Elements. Allerdings momentan nur für Golduser.


Vor ein paar Wochen gabs die K&L-Demo auch bei PS3 (sind ja alle Golduser  ), hat mir nicht so wirklich zugesagt (grafisch schwach und Shootouts eher naja), gerade im Koop war es weniger spaßig als erwartet. Story/Charaktere sind aber schon nett.


btw:
Glitches bei Team Fortness 2 und was man damit machen kann - Griefing Teil 2 
http://www.stage6.com/user/FLOOR_MASTER/video/1973259/


----------



## Iceman (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [ebay] BRAND NEW Guitar Hero III Legends of Rock for the Nintendo Wii Game System*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.12.2007 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht_fazit/360/Test/Fazit_Wertung/360/7577/6019/Mass_Effect.html
> Einige der (Detail)-Negativpunkte stören mich allerdings, hab vielleicht auch etwas größeres erwartet kA
> Mit dem Stil/Story könnte ich mich auch noch anfreunden, aber ich hab irgendwie den Reiz es spielen zu wollen verloren. Werde es aber beim Kumpel etwas zocken können.
> Naja, mal schauen, vielleicht kommt ja Teil2 auch auf PS3 und wird in den Details verbessert und ich schnuppere mal rein. Aber wie du schon sagst, klassisches Bioware RPG und Kotor hat mir ja auch nicht gefallen ^^



Manche der Kritikpunkte da sind aber auch arg an den Haaren herbeigezogen, einer ist gänzlich falsch (die Minimap zeigt auf Planeten nicht sofort alle Punkte an, nur die wichtigsten, zu entdecken gibts immer noch einige weitere Dinge), die reduzierung des Taktikkampfes find ich aber auch net so dolle, dieser sollte ja ursprünglich deutlich flexibler sein und man konnte seine Kameraden wirklich genau steuern, dass find ich schade, dass das rausgenommen wurd.

Das beste RPG 2007 ist das Spiel imo trotzdem.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.12.2007 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> btw:
> Glitches bei Team Fortness 2 und was man damit machen kann - Griefing Teil 2
> http://www.stage6.com/user/FLOOR_MASTER/video/1973259/



Schon ziemlich armselig sowas, wobei die Fragestunde am Ende noch ganz lustig ist.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [ebay] BRAND NEW Guitar Hero III Legends of Rock for the Nintendo Wii Game System*



			
				Iceman am 22.12.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Das beste RPG 2007 ist das Spiel imo trotzdem.


kann es bei mir eh nicht werden, FFXII kam in Europa erst dieses Frühjahr raus :>





> Schon ziemlich armselig sowas, wobei die Fragestunde am Ende noch ganz lustig ist.



Naja, ich denke für das Video kann man sowas mal machen. Das Sicht-Blockieren war aber unlustig, zumal das in jedem Spiel vorkommt 
Die fiesen Teleporter und eben die Fragerunde fand ich aber lustig, wahrscheinlich sogar wenn ich auf dem Server gewesen wäre ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [ebay] BRAND NEW Guitar Hero III Legends of Rock for the Nintendo Wii Game System*

Zur Info mal meine Jahresbillanz für Selbstimporte (um das PS3-Regionfree auszunutzen), ut3 dauert nämlich noch ^^ :/

Also nur PS3-Spiele-Importe:

Edit, war auf VGZ-Forum gemünzt, dann eben nur als Link:
http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/3791/ps3bj4.jpg


Im Durchschnitt sind das ergo ziemlich genau 20€, immerhin fast 1/3, die man pro Spiel bei Selbstimport spart. Voraussetzungen sind bei diesem Shop (bei mir dvdboxoffice, gibt ja noch genug andere) eine (Visa)-Kreditkarte und ggf. etwas Geduld.
Am besten natürlich geeignet, wenn das Spiel mehr als 3 Wochen früher in den USA erscheint. Übergrößen (AC LE) scheinen auch eher mal untersucht zu werden und dauern dann länger. Auch ist Weihnachten nicht wirklich förderlich.

Bei einem weltweiten Release mit identischen (nicht geschnittenen) Versionen  muss man also überlegen, ob einem ein Spiel 60-70€ wert ist oder ob man noch ein paar Wochen warten kann. Bei MGS4 würde ich so einem Fall z.B. sicher nicht warten ^^ Andersherum hab ich mir dann auch reine SP 7-12h Stunden Spielzeit Titel direkt holen können, da mir es mit dem 45€ Argument angemessen erschien.

Wenn man die US-Version aber "braucht" und gar nicht warten kann bzw. man gerade Zeit hätte, lohnt auch ein Blick bei acme, die aus Holland ohne Zoll verschicken können und das ganze nur ein paar Tage dauert (dafür dann 63€ aufwärts pro Spiel).


Zoll ist aber wie an anderer Stelle geschildert auch recht locker (aber auch komisch ^^). Wenn man doch etwas zahlen muss, sorgt die Rechnung im Päckchen dafür, dass es weiter geleitet werden kann und man es direkt beim Postboten an der Tür begleichen kann. Zudem sind es gerade mal 5-10€ die zusätzlich drauf kommen würden.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: [ebay] BRAND NEW Guitar Hero III Legends of Rock for the Nintendo Wii Game System*

So, habs auch durchgespielt:
9,5 Stunden auf normal, 32/60 Schätze und 440/1000 Punkte.

Ich wäre schneller gewesen, wenn ich nicht oft nur langsam gelaufen wäre um die Grafik/Umgebung anzuglotzen 

Rätsel/Sprungpassagen waren fast immer ziemlich leicht und auch eher Standardkost sage ich mal. Dafür nett gemacht (Tipps aus dem Tagebuch herauslesen. Toll finde ich übrigens die Spielanleitung im gleichen Stil).
Zusätzlich kann man sich auf Wunsch nach einiger Zeit umherirren ja noch durch L2 helfen lassen.

Eventuell ist man inzwischen auch zu sehr Tomb Raider geschädigt und erwartet Sprungpassagen, die den Spieler für die kleinste cm Abweichung bestrafen 
Die Checkpoints sind dort auch sehr fair in Uncharted gesetzt und es gibt nicht mal Ladezeiten (auch allgemein nicht, nur wenn man Kapitel direkt lädt und ggf. Sequenzen überspringt).

Auf normal waren die Ballerabschnitte manchmal schon knifflig und ich brauchte dann mehrere Versuche. Besonderes wenn man noch auf die Typen mit Laservisier achten muss, die einem mit einem Kopfschuss töten, wenn man sich zu lange zeigt.
Im Verhältnis zum Rest sind diese Abschnitte wie erwartet zwar dominant vertreten, aber ich finde das Verhältnis insgesamt noch ok, wechselt sich eben auch ständig ab.



Story/Atmo war sehr schön, vor allem gegen Ende, als es eine Weile fast schon wie 



Spoiler



eine Art Silent Hill


 wurde  :-o Es wurde zwar im Spiel immer wieder angedeutet, die Umsetzung war aber sehr erfrischend, denn auch das Gameplay änderte sich dann in Run&Gun bzw. war gleichzeitig Deckung suchen nötig.


Sound ist richtig gut, besonderes angetan bin ich vom Desert Eagle Geräusch in der Nähe von Gebäuden usw. - dieser Nachhall ^^ Mal wieder ein Titel, der auch sehr die Atmo ankurbelt wenn man laut und mit 5.1 zockt.
Die Musik ist sehr schön eingegliedert, manchmal wird sie z.B. auf einmal treibend/spannend während man gerade Sprungpassagen absolviert und es wirklich 1:1 passt.

Werde wohl noch einige Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringen, weil es doch noch recht nette Sachen/Features freizuspielen gibt.


paar Kritikpunkte:
- viel zu wenig zerstörbar, schlechte Einschusslöcher u.ä., wenig Umgebungsinteraktion (außer die vorbestimmten) etc.
- manchmal etwas arg auffallend seltsam, wie viele Gegner, Jeeps etc. es doch auf der Insel gibt 
- die Adventure-Passagen sind eher reines durchlaufen mit einem Schalter/Mechanismus hier und da (sprich, man würde gerne die Umgebung genauer untersuchen, zu finden gibt es aber "nur" die Schätze). Dafür ist der Mix aus Schieß-, Fahr-, Kletter- und Rätselpassagen gelungen.
- Klettern wirkt zu unrealistisch (sieht eher aus wie in GoW), gerade dieses 1m nach oben Springen - nur durch die Arme, da man gerade darunter an einer anderen Kante hängt)


Naja, könnte wohl noch 100 Details aufzählen, die man besser hätte machen können (der Himmel bewegt sich nicht usw.) und 100 Details, die ich gut fand.
Es ist kein 95++% Titel, aber das erwartet man im ersten Jahr auch nicht wirklich denke ich. Würde so knapp 90% geben, weil man es eben beim ersten Mal relativ schnell durchspielen kann (Für mich persönlich lohnte es sich trotzdem es zu kaufen und nicht nur auszuleihen oder so, aber bei 43/44€ neu kann ich auch gar nicht meckern) und im geradlinigen Gameplay nicht so viel neues bietet (außer das Deckungsgameplay in Kombination mit wirklich Druck machenden Gegnern). Hier macht es eben die Kombination der Elemente zusammen in einem schönen Setting (Dschungel/Ruinen/deutsche Werf etc. sind aber auch nicht unbedingt neu) und man kann es als spielbaren modernen Indiana Jones sehen.
Grafik ist wirklich zum Teil Referenz, auch systemübergreifend, aber erkauft sich ähnlich wie andere solchere Spiele (Gears damals) diese ein wenig mit geringerer Interaktion/Umgebungsphysik (imo).


----------



## McDrake (29. Dezember 2007)

*17 Wii pro Sekunde*

Und das nur schon bei Amazon alleine:
_Herausragend war aber der Erfolg der Nintendo Wii-Spielkonsole. Über das Jahr gerechnet konnte Amazon 17 Stück davon pro Sekunde über den Online-Tresen schieben. Aber nur, solange sie vorrätig waren ..._
Quelle: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,525676,00.html

Wenn man bedenkt, dass Nintendo sogar mit der Basishardware Geld verdient.. nicht schlecht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Januar 2008)

*UK-Zahlen*

*Charts vom 16 bis 22.12*
LW	  	TW 	  	  	Title 	Format 	Label 	Publisher
3 		1 	  	  	MORE BRAIN TRAINING FROM DR KAWASHIMA 	DS 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
2 		2 	  	  	DR KAWASHIMA'S BRAIN TRAINING 	DS 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
1 		3 	  	  	MARIO & SONIC AT THE OLYMPIC GAMES 	WII 	SEGA 	SEGA
4 		4 	  	  	CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE 	XB360 	ACTIVISION 	ACTIVISION
8 		5 	  	  	WII PLAY 	WII 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
6 		6 	  	  	ASSASSIN'S CREED 	XB360 	UBISOFT 	UBISOFT
31 		7 	  	  	ASSASSIN'S CREED 	PS3 	UBISOFT 	UBISOFT
5 		8 	  	  	SUPER MARIO GALAXY 	WII 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
14 		9 	  	  	CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE 	PS3 	ACTIVISION 	ACTIVISION
9 		10 	  	  	MARIO PARTY 8 	WII 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
7 		11 	  	  	NEED FOR SPEED: PROSTREET 	PS2 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
16 		12 	  	  	NEW SUPER MARIO BROS. 	DS 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
22 		13 	  	  	SIGHT TRAINING 	DS 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
13 		14 	  	  	UNCHARTED: DRAKE'S FORTUNE 	PS3 	SONY COMPUTER ENT. 	SONY COMPUTER ENT.
12 		15 	  	  	COOKING MAMA 	DS 	505 GAMES 	505 GAMES
15 		16 	  	  	THE SIMPSONS GAME 	PS2 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
10 		17 	  	  	BIG BRAIN ACADEMY: WII DEGREE 	WII 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
19 		18 	  	  	WWE SMACKDOWN VS RAW 2008 	PS2 	THQ 	THQ
23 		19 	  	  	THE SIMPSONS GAME 	DS 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
11 		20 	  	  	FIFA 08 	PS2 	EA SPORTS 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
20 		21 	  	  	FORZA MOTORSPORT 2 	XB360 	MICROSOFT 	MICROSOFT
17 		22 	  	  	HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL: SING IT! 	PS2 	DISNEY INTERACTIVE STUDIOS 	DISNEY INTERACTIVE STUDIOS
18 		23 	  	  	HALO 3 	XB360 	MICROSOFT 	MICROSOFT
27 		24 	  	  	VIVA PIÑATA 	XB360 	MICROSOFT 	MICROSOFT
24 		25 	  	  	NEED FOR SPEED: PROSTREET 	XB360 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
- 		26 	  	  	THE LEGEND OF ZELDA: PHANTOM HOURGLASS 	DS 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
25 		27 	  	  	BIG BRAIN ACADEMY 	DS 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
28 		28 	  	  	PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 2008 	PS2 	KONAMI 	KONAMI
- 		29 	  	  	SUPER PAPER MARIO 	WII 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
30 		30 	  	  	NEED FOR SPEED: PROSTREET 	PS3 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
34 		31 	  	  	FIFA 08 	XB360 	EA SPORTS 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
21 		32 	  	  	HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL: MAKIN' THE CUT! 	DS 	DISNEY INTERACTIVE STUDIOS 	DISNEY INTERACTIVE STUDIOS
- 		33 	  	  	FOOTBALL MANAGER 2008 	PC 	SEGA 	SEGA
32 		34 	  	  	FIFA 08 	PSP 	EA SPORTS 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
- 		35 	  	  	WWE SMACKDOWN VS RAW 2008 	PS3 	THQ 	THQ
33 		36 	  	  	FIFA 08 	PS3 	EA SPORTS 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
- 		37 	  	  	WWE SMACKDOWN VS RAW 2008 	WII 	THQ 	THQ
39 		38 	  	  	GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK 	XB360 	REDOCTANE 	ACTIVISION
- 		39 	  	  	GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK 	PS2 	REDOCTANE 	ACTIVISION
- 		40 	  	  	THE SIMPSONS GAME 	PSP 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
http://www.chart-track.co.uk/index.jsp?c=p%2Fsoftware%2Fuk%2Farchive%2Findex_test.jsp&ct=110032&arch=t&lyr=2007&year=2007&week=51


*Charts vom 23 bis 29.12*
LW	  	TW 	  	  	Title 	Format 	Label 	Publisher
6 		1 	  	  	ASSASSIN'S CREED 	XB360 	UBISOFT 	UBISOFT
4 		2 	  	  	CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE 	XB360 	ACTIVISION 	ACTIVISION
1 		3 	  	  	MORE BRAIN TRAINING FROM DR KAWASHIMA 	DS 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
2 		4 	  	  	DR KAWASHIMA'S BRAIN TRAINING 	DS 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
7 		5 	  	  	ASSASSIN'S CREED 	PS3 	UBISOFT 	UBISOFT
5 		6 	  	  	WII PLAY 	WII 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
15 		7 	  	  	COOKING MAMA 	DS 	505 GAMES 	505 GAMES
20 		8 	  	  	FIFA 08 	PS2 	EA SPORTS 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
11 		9 	  	  	NEED FOR SPEED: PROSTREET 	PS2 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
8 		10 	  	  	SUPER MARIO GALAXY 	WII 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
16 		11 	  	  	THE SIMPSONS GAME 	PS2 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
9 		12 	  	  	CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE 	PS3 	ACTIVISION 	ACTIVISION
12 		13 	  	  	NEW SUPER MARIO BROS. 	DS 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
31 		14 	  	  	FIFA 08 	XB360 	EA SPORTS 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
14 		15 	  	  	UNCHARTED: DRAKE'S FORTUNE 	PS3 	SONY COMPUTER ENT. 	SONY COMPUTER ENT.
10 		16 	  	  	MARIO PARTY 8 	WII 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
23 		17 	  	  	HALO 3 	XB360 	MICROSOFT 	MICROSOFT
21 		18 	  	  	FORZA MOTORSPORT 2 	XB360 	MICROSOFT 	MICROSOFT
36 		19 	  	  	FIFA 08 	PS3 	EA SPORTS 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
- 		20 	  	  	PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 2008 	XB360 	KONAMI 	KONAMI
19 		21 	  	  	THE SIMPSONS GAME 	DS 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
25 		22 	  	  	NEED FOR SPEED: PROSTREET 	XB360 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
28 		23 	  	  	PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 2008 	PS2 	KONAMI 	KONAMI
- 		24 	  	  	PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 2008 	PS3 	KONAMI 	KONAMI
24 		25 	  	  	VIVA PIÑATA 	XB360 	MICROSOFT 	MICROSOFT
- 		26 	  	  	KANE & LYNCH: DEAD MEN 	XB360 	EIDOS 	EIDOS
34 		27 	  	  	FIFA 08 	PSP 	EA SPORTS 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
30 		28 	  	  	NEED FOR SPEED: PROSTREET 	PS3 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
13 		29 	  	  	SIGHT TRAINING 	DS 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
- 		30 	  	  	MASS EFFECT 	XB360 	MICROSOFT 	MICROSOFT
33 		31 	  	  	FOOTBALL MANAGER 2008 	PC 	SEGA 	SEGA
18 		32 	  	  	WWE SMACKDOWN VS RAW 2008 	PS2 	THQ 	THQ
39 		33 	  	  	GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK 	PS2 	REDOCTANE 	ACTIVISION
38 		34 	  	  	GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK 	XB360 	REDOCTANE 	ACTIVISION
27 		35 	  	  	BIG BRAIN ACADEMY 	DS 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
- 		36 	  	  	THE SIMS 2: CASTAWAY 	DS 	EA GAMES 	ELECTRONIC ARTS
17 		37 	  	  	BIG BRAIN ACADEMY: WII DEGREE 	WII 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
- 		38 	  	  	MARIO STRIKERS CHARGED FOOTBALL 	WII 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
- 		39 	  	  	KANE & LYNCH: DEAD MEN 	PS3 	EIDOS 	EIDOS
- 		40 	  	  	WARIO WARE: SMOOTH MOVES 	WII 	NINTENDO 	NINTENDO
http://www.chart-track.co.uk/index.jsp?c=p%2Fsoftware%2Fuk%2Farchive%2Findex_test.jsp&ct=110032&arch=t&lyr=2007&year=2007&week=52


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Januar 2008)

*Vermischte News*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So kann man natürlich auch versuchen PS 3 Hardware zu verkaufen. 


Zero Punctuation zu Mario Galaxy: http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/2768-Zero-Punctuation-Super-Mario-Galaxy


* Sony Considers Offering PSN Subscriptions*


> File this in the "hmm, interesting" folder of your mind's desktop. Sony's polling its customers in the Asian market for ways in which they can improve their PC/PSP PlayStation Store. One of the selectable responses is "Monthly subscription plan (1 price for unlimited download)". Interesting idea. Would you be happy paying a set amount each month, ala GameTap, for unlimited access to the store's PSP and PS1 games? I sure as sugar would. Well...as soon as anyone outside Japan starts getting decent PS1 games, that is.


http://kotaku.com/339850/sony-considers-offering-psn-subscriptions


* Finally, Someone Pisses On A Wii*


> You may have noticed: the name Wii both looks and sounds like wee. And yet, over a year after it's launch, it's taken this long for me to get to write a story about somebody pissing on their Nintendo console? Shame on you. All of you. Except for 4 year-old Ellis Emsley, of Fleetwood, Lancashire in the UK. Because when he and his six year-old brother were fighting over their new Wii, which they'd somehow got hold of over Christmas, he didn't resort to sulking. Didn't shed a tear. No, when his big brother wouldn't stop hogging the console, he promptly marched into the living room, dropped his drawers and pissed all over it. The family are now left with one inoperative Wii (hopefully not pictured) and one triumphant four year-old.


http://kotaku.com/339853/finally-someone-pisses-on-a-wii



*Uncharted 2 kommt*


> Christophe Balestra, Vize-Präsident von Naughty Dog, hat in einem Interview mit der französischen Seite Jeux-france die Entwicklung des Nachfolgers von Uncharted bestätigt. Seiner Meinung nach, hat ein so gutes Spiel wie Uncharted das Recht fortgesetzt zu werden, natürlich besser als der Vorgänger.
> 
> Das Spiel von Naughty Dog Uncharted: Drakes Schicksal ist in Deutschland am 4.Dezember letztes Jahr erschienen.


Consolewars


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Januar 2008)

*Far Cry 2 auch für PS3 und Xbox 360*



> Ubisoft® kündigt Far Cry 2 für Xbox 360 und PlayStation®3 an
> 
> Düsseldorf, 3. Januar 2008  Ubisoft gab heute bekannt, dass sich Far Cry® 2 für Microsofts Xbox 360® Video Game und Entertainment System sowie für das PLAYSTATION®3 Computer Entertainment System in der Entwicklung befindet. Far Cry 2 ist ein First-Person-Shooter der nächsten Generation, kreiert von Ubisofts Studio in Montreal.
> 
> Far Cry 2 ist nicht nur ein visueller und technologischer Meilenstein, sondern lässt den Spieler in ein völlig neues Videospiel-Erlebnis eintauchen. Der Spieler wird eine komplett offene Spielwelt erkunden, die in einer der schönsten Umgebung der Welt angesiedelt ist: Afrika. Diese wird durch eine von Grund auf neu entwickelte Videospiel-Engine und dank fortschrittlicher High-Definition-Technologie zum Leben erweckt. Die Veröffentlichung von Far Cry 2 ist für das Fiskaljahr 2008-2009 geplant.



consolewars

Nicht wirklich verwunderlich, aber gut zu wissen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Far Cry 2 auch für PS3 und Xbox 360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.01.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Nicht wirklich verwunderlich, aber gut zu wissen.



jup, FC2 sah bisher interessant aus, muss ich also im Falle eines Kaufes wieder nicht aufrüsten :> ^^
Freut mich jetzt jedenfalls mehr als die Crysis-Umsetzung-Ankündigung, die dann auch irgendwann dieses Jahr kommt 


@PS-Store-Abo: Bezog sich imo auf den PSP/PC Store und daher wohl nur auf PSP oder eher PS1 Spiele. Nichtsdestotrotz ne nette Idee, käme aber auf den Preis einer solchen Flat an - und ob man die Spiele auch danach behalten dürfte.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Januar 2008)

*MS Zahlen aus 1. Hand*



> Nach Angaben des Unternehmens wurden demnach mittlerweile weltweit 17,7 Millionen Exemplare der Xbox 360 verkauft.
> 
> Ebenfalls recht beachtlich sind die Absatzzahlen von Bungies Shooter Halo 3, der seit dem Verkaufsstart am 25. September schon 8,1 Millionen Mal über die Ladentheke wanderte.
> 
> ...



_eurogamers_

demnach hat sich jeder 2. (!) 360 besitzer auch halo3 zugelegt. 
eine solche quote ist schon äusserst beachtlich (spricht andererseits allerdings auch dafür, dass die gemeinschaft der 360 spieler eine äusserst homogene ist). 

damit sollte halo3 auch der -mit abstand- erfolgreichste titel der aktuellen generation sein (und vielleicht sogar bleiben?).

zumal man davon ausgehen kann, dass in zukunft noch das ein oder andere exemplar über die ladentheke wandern dürfte.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: MS Zahlen aus 1. Hand*

Die Zahlen für Mass Effect freuen mich. Hatte ein wenig das Gefühl der Titel würde bei CoD 4, Halo 3, Assassin's Creed und CO untergehen. 

btw: Für die Ausfälle von Xbox Live in den letzten ca. 10 Tagen soll es eine Entschädigung in Form eines Arcadespiels für Gold- und Silbermitglieder geben. ( http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/360/3323/144338/Xbox_Live.html )


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Far Cry 2 auch für PS3 und Xbox 360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.01.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht wirklich verwunderlich, aber gut zu wissen.


Ja, damit wäre dann auch der letzte Grund für mich gestorben, den PC 2008 aufzurüsten. Kommt ja eh alles für die Box (Ghostbusters, Alan Wake, Far Cry 2).   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: MS Zahlen aus 1. Hand*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.01.2008 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zahlen für Mass Effect freuen mich. Hatte ein wenig das Gefühl der Titel würde bei CoD 4, Halo 3, Assassin's Creed und CO untergehen.



meint MS eigentlich tatsächlich verkaufte Einheiten oder die Auslieferungsmenge?
Die LE von Mass Effect ist übrigens wirklich schick und kostete ja sogar kaum mehr.



> btw: Für die Ausfälle von Xbox Live in den letzten ca. 10 Tagen soll es eine Entschädigung in Form eines Arcadespiels für Gold- und Silbermitglieder geben. ( http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/360/3323/144338/Xbox_Live.html )



mein Kumpel war davon ziemlich abgepisst als momentaner Golduser, vor allem weil ich gerade in dieser Zeit vorbei kam und ich mir natürlich  einen Spruch nicht verkneifen konnte *g*


----------



## HanFred (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: MS Zahlen aus 1. Hand*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 04.01.2008 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> mein Kumpel war davon ziemlich abgepisst als momentaner Golduser, vor allem weil ich gerade in dieser Zeit vorbei kam und ich mir natürlich  einen Spruch nicht verkneifen konnte *g*


wieso muss ich jetzt bloss wieder an dein bild (war doch von dir, oder?) mit dem ring of death - theme für die PS3 denken?  
den fand ich auch sehr originell.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: MS Zahlen aus 1. Hand*



			
				HanFred am 04.01.2008 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 04.01.2008 12:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht wieso du daran denken musst   
Ich glaub das Theme wurde inzwischen sogar noch verschönert/andere entwickelt, vielleicht sollte ich es bis zum nächsten Besuch meines Kumpels doch mal auf meine PS3 machen 

originelle, nicht-360, Themes gibt es übrigens immer mehr, z.B.das
http://www.allps3themes.com/2008/01/01/etcha/

MS sollte einfach mal nachziehen mit den Themes oder wenigstens Preise für Profilbilder, Hintergründe etc. komplett abschaffen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass sie so viel Gewinn dadurch machen, aber einen großen Teil der Kundschaft damit nerven.
Gerade bei sowas ist der User-Content viel sinnvoller, da man quasi ohne eigene Arbeit zu investieren den Käufern eine Vielzahl solcher Themes anbieten kann ("offizielle" gibt es allerdings auch).
Außerdem ist es geil, wenn man z.B. auf nichtlustig rumsurft und der Zeichner ein PS3-Theme anbietet 
http://www.nichtlustig.de/zeug.html  (-> Computer -> Themes)


----------



## Iceman (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: MS Zahlen aus 1. Hand*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 04.01.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> MS sollte einfach mal nachziehen mit den Themes oder wenigstens Preise für Profilbilder, Hintergründe etc. komplett abschaffen.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass sie so viel Gewinn dadurch machen, aber einen großen Teil der Kundschaft damit nerven.
> Gerade bei sowas ist der User-Content viel sinnvoller, da man quasi ohne eigene Arbeit zu investieren den Käufern eine Vielzahl solcher Themes anbieten kann ("offizielle" gibt es allerdings auch).



Usercontent ist toll, hätte ich auch gerne auf der 360, vor allem da viele der Bezahlthemes ziemlich mies gemacht sind, aber kostenlose Themes zu Spielen etc. find ich müssen nicht unbedingt sein, einfach weil sich ja da auch jemand hinsetzen muss um das zu erstellen. Kostenlose Themes gibts häufig zu Filmen als Promotion, leider oftmals nur in Amerika.

Allerdings ists aber auch sehr schade, dass dashboardthemes.com zu gemacht hat und es somit quasi unmöglich ist Themes vor dem Kauf anzusehen um den Schrott rauszufiltern.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Januar 2008)

*StarLite = Starcraft für den DS*

http://www.playeradvance.org/forum/showthread.php?p=165417

das wär` natürlich ein knüller, wenns denn tatsächlich irgendwann mal fertiggestellt würde (und auch nicht von blizzard gestoppt würde).

blizzard selbst wäre ohnehin gut beraten, ältere titel auf den ds zu portieren, wie ich finde.
ein diablo und eben starcraft würden sich geradezu vorzüglich auf nintendos schätzchen machen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: StarLite = Starcraft für den DS*



			
				Bonkic am 04.01.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> blizzard selbst wäre ohnehin gut beraten, ältere titel auf den ds zu portieren, wie ich finde.


Blizzard hat sogar ~ 2005 Umfragen auf der offiziellen Seite gestartet, ob die Spieler denn interessiert wären, ältere Bliz-Titel auf DS & PSP zu spielen. Die Resonanz war damals groß, doch eine Rückmeldung von Bliz gab es niemals. 





> ein diablo und eben starcraft würden sich geradezu vorzüglich auf nintendos schätzchen machen.


Meine Meinung. Besonders Diablo ist aufgrund des "primitiven" Gameplays gut geeignet, um mal eben mobil zu unterhalten. Und wenn Anno 1701 und auch Panzer Tactics auf dem DS Spaß machen, warum dann nicht auch ein War- oder StarCraft? 

Der Softwaremarkt der PSP ist ja praktisch tot, aber der DS verkauft sich (und die Software) konstant wie immer, und immer mehr Spieler wollen auch anspruchsvollere Titel - wie eben Rollenspiele oder Strategiespiele.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Januar 2008)

*Neue Shadowrun Spiele und Jade Empire 2 kommt*

*Jade Empire 2 kommt*


> Dean Takasashi (Videospieljournalist Mercury News) hat in seinem Blog bestätigt, dass BioWare an einem Jade Empire Nachfolger für die Xbox 360 arbeitet. Er habe eine Gespräch mit jemanden geführt, der bereits den Code des Spiels einsehen durfte.
> 
> Da BioWare mittlerweile im Besitz von Electronic Arts ist, wäre eine Umsetzung auch für die PlayStation 3 nicht unwahrscheinlicht.




*Neue Shadowrun Spiele geplant*


> Lead Programm Manager von FASA bestätigt neue Projekte
> 
> Innerhalb eines offiziellen Forumpost hat der Lead Programm Manager von FASA bekannt gegeben, dass man das Forum zu Shadowrun in den nächsten zwei Wochen schließen wird.
> 
> ...



consolewars


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Januar 2008)

*UK-Charts*

TOP 40 ENTERTAINMENT SOFTWARE - INDIVIDUAL FORMATS (UNITS), WEEK ENDING 5 January 2008
01 (03) [NDS] More Brain Training From Dr Kawashima (Nintendo)
02 (02) [360] Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Activision)
03 (04) [NDS] Dr Kawashima's Brain Training (Nintendo)
04 (01) [360] Assassin's Creed (Ubisoft)
05 (07) [NDS] Cooking Mama (505 Games)
06 (06) [WII] Wii Play (Nintendo)
07 (10) [WII] Super Mario Galaxy (Nintendo)
08 (05) [PS3] Assassin's Creed (Ubisoft)
09 (11) [PS2] The Simpsons Game (Electronic Arts)
10 (14) [360] Fifa 08 (Electronic Arts)
11 (0 [PS2] Fifa 08 (Electronic Arts)
12 (09) [PS2] Need For Speed: Prostreet (Electronic Arts)
13 (13) [NDS] New Super Mario Bros. (Nintendo)
14 (37) [WII] Big Brain Academy: Wii Degree (Nintendo)
15 (15) [PS3] Uncharted: Drake's Fortune (Sony Computer Ent.)
16 (1 [360] Forza Motorsport 2 (Microsoft)
17 (12) [PS3] Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Activision)
18 (19) [PS3] Fifa 08 (Electronic Arts)
19 (17) [360] Halo 3 (Microsoft)
20 (__) [NDS] Mysims (Electronic Arts)
21 (23) [PS2] Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (Konami)
22 (27) [PSP] Fifa 08 (Electronic Arts)
23 (24) [PS3] Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (Konami)
24 (31) [PC] Football Manager 2008 (Sega)
25 (20) [360] Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (Konami)
26 (16) [WII] Mario Party 8 (Nintendo)
27 (21) [NDS] The Simpsons Game (Electronic Arts)
28 (__) [NDS] Zoo Tycoon Ds (Thq)
29 (26) [360] Kane & Lynch: Dead Men (Eidos)
30 (33) [PS2] Guitar Hero Iii: Legends Of Rock (Activision)
31 (30) [360] Mass Effect (Microsoft)
32 (32) [PS2] Wwe Smackdown Vs Raw 2008 (Thq)
33 (__) [NDS] The Golden Compass (Sega)
34 (29) [NDS] Sight Training (Nintendo)
35 (36) [NDS] The Sims 2: Castaway (Electronic Arts)
36 (35) [NDS] Big Brain Academy (Nintendo)
37 (__) [PS2] The Golden Compass (Sega)
38 (25) [360] Viva Piñata (Microsoft)
39 (39) [PS3] Kane & Lynch: Dead Men (Eidos)
40 (__) [PS2] High School Musical: Sing It! (Disney Interactive Studios)
DS = 11
X360 = 9
PS2 = 8
PS3 = 6
Wii = 4
PC = 1
PSP = 1

Neogaf


----------



## Blue_Ace (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: MS Zahlen aus 1. Hand*



> Usercontent ist toll, hätte ich auch gerne auf der 360, vor allem da viele der Bezahlthemes ziemlich mies gemacht sind, aber kostenlose Themes zu Spielen etc. find ich müssen nicht unbedingt sein, einfach weil sich ja da auch jemand hinsetzen muss um das zu erstellen. Kostenlose Themes gibts häufig zu Filmen als Promotion, leider oftmals nur in Amerika.
> 
> Allerdings ists aber auch sehr schade, dass dashboardthemes.com zu gemacht hat und es somit quasi unmöglich ist Themes vor dem Kauf anzusehen um den Schrott rauszufiltern.



Ich frag mich warum noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen ist Themes bzw. Spielerbilder nach erfolgreichen durchspielen als kleines Dankeschön anzbieten, welches dann auch auf Festplatte kopiert werden kann. 

Für alle die auf FAR CRY 2, Rainbow Six Vegas 2 oder auch auf das neue Splinter Cell warten gibt es neue gar nicht gute Gerüchte. So soll z.B. FC2 in schlechtem Zustand und grafisch nicht ansatzweise an dem bisher veröffentlichten Material heranreichen.

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/421/144793/Ubisoft.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: MS Zahlen aus 1. Hand*



			
				Blue_Ace am 07.01.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle die auf FAR CRY 2, Rainbow Six Vegas 2 oder auch auf das neue Splinter Cell warten gibt es neue gar nicht gute Gerüchte. So soll z.B. FC2 in schlechtem Zustand und grafisch nicht ansatzweise an dem bisher veröffentlichten Material heranreichen.
> 
> http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/421/144793/Ubisoft.html


Auch wenn es nur ein Gerücht ist, es steckt vermutlich doch ein wenig mehr dahinter. Heute gab es beispielsweise auch Screens zu Vegas 2, die alles andere als berauschend waren. Und wenn man da nun in der Gerüchteküche lesen darf, dass FC 2 auch ein wenig „schlingert“ und Splinter Cell mehrere Gameplayrevisionen durchgemacht hat, dann scheint da irgendwie was nicht so ganz zu stimmen. Haben sich die Studios vielleicht ein wenig übernommen?


----------



## Iceman (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: MS Zahlen aus 1. Hand*



			
				Blue_Ace am 07.01.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frag mich warum noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen ist Themes bzw. Spielerbilder nach erfolgreichen durchspielen als kleines Dankeschön anzbieten, welches dann auch auf Festplatte kopiert werden kann.



Gibt es teilweise. Zumindestens Spielerbilder kann man in manchen Spielen bekommen, Themes wüsst ich jetzt nicht, aber die Möglichkeit besteht sicherlich. Fänd ich auch gut, wenn das häufiger genutzt werden würde.



			
				Blue_Ace am 07.01.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle die auf FAR CRY 2, Rainbow Six Vegas 2 oder auch auf das neue Splinter Cell warten gibt es neue gar nicht gute Gerüchte. So soll z.B. FC2 in schlechtem Zustand und grafisch nicht ansatzweise an dem bisher veröffentlichten Material heranreichen.
> 
> http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/421/144793/Ubisoft.html



Als einzige Quelle ein ominöser Blog der schon irgendwann mal durch seltsamste Gerüchte aufgefallen ist. Würd ich nicht für sonderlich glaubwürdig halten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Januar 2008)

*Load Runner*

*Bilder zu Load Runner (Xbox Live Arcade-Version)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefällt mir. Mehr als nur ein billiger Port des Originals, wie so viele "Oldies".


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Load Runner*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.01.2008 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bilder zu Load Runner (Xbox Live Arcade-Version)*
> 
> Gefällt mir.



Muss man wohl das Original kennen ^^ 



Im japanischen PS-Store sind heute 2 Demos zu Yakuza 3 erschienen:



Also, die 964MB große Demo stellt den Anfang des Spiels dar. Erinnert alles wie gehabt etwas an Shenmue. Man kann sich also in einem relativ detaillierten altjapanischen Stadtbereich frei bewegen, mit Leuten reden und klappert bestimmte Punkte/Geschäfte (+Mini-"Quests) u.ä. ab. Anders als z.B. in GTA hat man hier kein Sandbox-Gameplay, gekämpft wird z.B. nur wenn es eben von der Story/Begegnungen her erforderlich ist. In dem Abschnitt hat man keine richtige Waffe, sondern nur den Nahkampf und z.B. einen Schirm (vor dem die Gegner übrigens ziemlich Respekt haben  ). Bis auf eine lange (ingame) Sequenz  am Ende finden die Gespräche nur textbasiert und kaum mit Kamerfahrten o.ä. statt.
Grafisch ist es mittelmäßig, mit Ausnahme der Gesichter (Hautdetails etc.), die sind überdurchschnittlich und vermitteln die Story ziemlich nett - obwohl man kein Wort versteht (ich würde jetzt aber wirklich gerne wissen um was es geht ^^).
Aber flimmert schon ziemlich im Hintergrund und die Texturen sind auch nicht die besten. Die Stadt ist recht lebendig, aber seltsamerweise zu leise und ruhig, da muss man schon genau neben einem Trommler stehen und die Leute sagen kaum was etc.


Die 839MB große Demo stellt quasi eine Auswahl an Dingen dar, die man Abseits des Adventure/Story Parts im fertigen Spiel machen kann/muss. Anders als im Spiel wählt man sie hier direkt als "Level" aus.
- "Geisha"/Begleitdamen, hier versucht man scheinbar diese Damen von sich zu überzeugen. Mangels Textverständnis nicht einfach, trotz 3 Herzen+Sake bekam ich am Ende aber trotzdem nichts außer der Rechnung fürs Essen 
- 1. Japanisches Spiel, welches man gegen eine Frau spielt. Man muss einen gewissen Bewegungsablauf einhalten (Stein nehmen, Stein hinlegen, Klopfen wenn kein Stein da ist), wird mit der Musik dann schneller.
2. Reiten auf einem Pferd und dabei Zielscheiben treffen (mit einem Bogen, den man auch unterschiedlich stark spannen kann).
- Kämpfen, hier gibt es einfach ein paar (unabhängige?) Kampfabschnitte (diesmal mit Doppelkatana, großem Katana und Waffenlos) inkl. Endboss.

Sixaxis-Unterstützung konnte ich keine entdecken, dafür ein dezentes Rumble (welches aber ja nun jetzt quasi alle neueren Spiele von sich aus haben), welches aber sinnvoll angewendet wird.


Man kann ruhig beide Demos mal probieren, allerdings ist es wirklich schade, dass das Spiel wohl nie hierzulande bzw. besser gesagt in englisch erscheinen wird. Man kann schon in der Demo erkennen, dass es eigentlich ein recht nettes Spiel wäre und vor allem von der Präsentation/Dramatik her die Serie wohl wirklich so gut ist, wie es heißt.


Edit:
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=24063
Ich glaube Sony gehen die MGS4-360-Version Gerüchte auf den Sack 

Mh, und Sony hat wohl von UMD als Filmformat gelernt:
Scheinbar wird man Blu-Ray Filme auf die PS3 "rippen" dürfen (ich nehme mal an wegen der Größe bereits verkleinert?) und dann (als in Portable-Auflösung) auf die PSP kopieren können, so dass man den gekauften Film auch unterwegs anschauen kann (jedenfalls ein deutlich besseres Konzept als den Film nochmal als teure UMD zu kaufen). Ich vermute mal DRM, speziell bei BR, wird dafür sorgen, dass man damit keinen Schabernack treiben kann (x Kopien verbreiten etc.).
http://blogs.pcworld.com/staffblog/archives/006194.html
edit: es ist viel mehr so gemeint, dass nun BR-Filme eine vorkomprimierte Version des Films mit auf der Disk haben, die man über die PS3 dann direkt rüberkopieren kann (dafür ist das ganze dann schneller als neukodieren oder so *g*)
BR2.0 (der finale Standard von BR, eigentlich heißt das nur Onlineanbindung) wurde auch für PS3 angekündigt, auch wenn das natürlich klar war.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Januar 2008)

*Konsolenmarkt*

*Deutscher Konsolenspiele-Markt wuchs 2007 um knapp 30 Prozent*


> Der Umsatz mit Konsolenspielen ist im vergangenen Jahr in Deutschland gegenüber 2006 um 29,1 Prozent auf 554 Millionen Euro gewachsen. Damit verzeichneten die Marktforscher von Media Control nach eigenen Angaben einen Höchstwert. Im Gegensatz zu den Konsolentiteln schrumpfte der Markt für PC-Spiele. Hier ging der Umsatz gegenüber dem Vorjahr um 3,6 Prozent auf 267 Millionen Euro zurück. Für seine Marktbeobachtungen bekommt Media Control von einer Stichprobe von Händlern wöchentlich Verkaufszahlen übermittelt und erstellt daraus nach eigenen Angaben repräsentative Statistiken.
> 
> Nach einzelnen Konsolen gegliedert entfielen 5,1 Millionen Spiele auf das Handheld Nintendo DS, mehr als doppelt so viele wie 2006. Auf die DS entfielen 32 Prozent aller Softwareverkäufe, weiterhin marktführend sei Software für die Playstation 2. Ihr Anteil habe aber um 12 Prozentpunkte auf 35 Prozent nachgelassen. Die Menge der verkauften PS2-Titel ging von 5,9 Millionen auf 5,5 Millionen zurück. Software für Nintendos Wii kam auf einen Marktanteil von 7,5 Prozent, vor Microsofts Xbox 360 (6 Prozent) und Sony Playstation 3 (4,9 Prozent).
> 
> Anscheinend versuchen nicht wenige Deutsche mit einer Spielkonsole ihr Denkorgan in Bewegung zu halten. Jedenfalls wurden laut Media Control die beiden Nintendo-Spiele mit "Dr. Kawashimas Gehirn-Jogging" 2007 am meisten verkauft.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/101539


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: GoldeEye 64 auf XB-Live Arcade*

Mal wieder ein Gerücht zum Schmunzeln: 
http://n4g.com/xbox360/News-98053.aspx

Regards, eX!


----------



## undergrounderX (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: GoldeEye 64 auf XB-Live Arcade*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 09.01.2008 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder ein Gerücht zum Schmunzeln:
> http://n4g.com/xbox360/News-98053.aspx
> 
> Regards, eX!


Wenn sich das bestätigen würde, würde mich das mehr freuen als wenn Crysis für die Box  bestätigt werden würde   Habs zwar immernoch bei mir fürn N64 rumliegen, aber ein Internet Multiplayer wär der Hammer.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Konsolenmarkt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.01.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Umsatz mit Konsolenspielen ist im vergangenen Jahr in Deutschland gegenüber 2006 um 29,1 Prozent auf 554 Millionen Euro gewachsen.
> Im Gegensatz zu den Konsolentiteln schrumpfte der Markt für PC-Spiele. Hier ging der Umsatz gegenüber dem Vorjahr um 3,6 Prozent auf 267 Millionen Euro zurück.



Ich glaub das zitiere ich jetzt immer, wenn wieder das PC-ist-viel-wichtiger-warum-bekommen-die-Konsolen-so-viel-Liebe Geheule/Gebashe hier im Forum losgeht 
(und Deutschland ist ja sogar noch ein PC-Land ^^)



neue ZP über Silent Hill Origins:
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/2791-Zero-Punctuation-Silent-Hill-Origins

hier übrigens auch gleich das passende ZP-PS3-Theme:
http://www.psu.com/Zero-Puncuation-Theme--theme-803.php
(ok, schön/augendfreundlich ist was anderes ^^)


und das folgende Theme widme ich HanFred: 
http://www.allps3themes.com/2008/01/07/the-ring/ 
(leider hat der honk es nur in SD gemacht)


kleines video zur LittleBigPlanet von der CES
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/01/08/ces-day-2-the-playstation-presentation/


----------



## Bonkic (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Konsolenmarkt*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.01.2008 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub das zitiere ich jetzt immer, wenn wieder das PC-ist-viel-wichtiger-warum-bekommen-die-Konsolen-so-viel-Liebe Geheule/Gebashe hier im Forum losgeht
> (und Deutschland ist ja sogar noch ein PC-Land ^^)



dann bekommst du zu hören, dass das ja nur vorrübergehend so sei und überhaupt nur deswegen, weil konsoleros viel anspruchsloser, unbedarfter und sowieso dümmer als die gottgleichen pc- spieler sind.


----------



## undergrounderX (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: GoldeEye 64 auf XB-Live Arcade*



			
				undergrounderX am 09.01.2008 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 09.01.2008 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja war irgendwie klar


> Der N64 brachte nicht nur zu bunte Grafiken und einige sehr lustige Spiele mit sich, sondern für viele auch das beste Bond-Spiel überhaupt. Viele Gerüchte besagten das Goldeneye 007 sein Arcade-Debüt auf der Xbox 360 feiern sollte. Doch diese waren allen Anschein nach wahr, so berichten unsere Kollegen von 1UP.com darüber, dass der Titel kurz vor der Fertigstellung war, es jedoch dann Probleme gab.
> 
> Demnach konnten die beiden Unternehmen Microsoft und Nintendo keine finanzielle Übereinkunft treffen, was den Titel letztendlich einen Todesstoß verpasste. Goldeneye 007 wäre angeblich mit verbesserter Grafik, dem gleichen Sound und einen Online-Multiplayer-Modus erschienen.


http://www.xboxfront.de/home.html
Dann muss ich es wohl weiterhin aufn N64 offline spielen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: GoldeEye 64 auf XB-Live Arcade*

Vielleicht kennt hier ja schon jemand StreamMyGame. Damit kann man aktuelle PC-Spiele quasi auf jedem Rechner spielen, gute Internetleitung vorausgesetzt.
Ähnlich wie beim PSP-Remote-Play wird das Spiel dann quasi live als Film auf den eigenen Rechner gestreamed, während man es spielt.

Edit: Ah moment, Pay-to-Play Angebote kommen wohl erst noch, dann ist zumindest diese Funktion natürlich ziemlich sinnfrei im Moment, wenn man einen eigenen guten PC braucht? 


Jetzt gibt es auch einen PPC-Client davon für Linux bzw. eben extra für die PS3 gedacht:
-> Crysis jetzt schon auf PS3 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=KeBtgPeul3Y
(in dem Fall streamt er es von seinem eigenen PC, wahrscheinlich zu geizig für ein Kabel zum HDTV  )
Flüssig ist was anderes, kA aber welche Bandbreiten man da braucht/hat.
Zudem wird man wohl die Verzögerung Steuerung<->Bild haben wie beim PSP<->PS3 Remoteplay über Internet.

Naja, bezahlen würde ich dafür wohl nicht, außer es wird qualitativ noch besser.
Zumal es in Zukunft wohl auch nicht unbedingt notwendig ist, wenn man sich die Release Listen anschaut 


edit:
und noch was anderes:
http://kotaku.com/344362/mad-germans-create-wii-remote+powered-360+degree-gaming-rig
"Mad Germans Create Wii Remote-Powered, 360° Gaming Rig "


----------



## Iceman (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: GoldeEye 64 auf XB-Live Arcade*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 14.01.2008 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt gibt es auch einen PPC-Client davon für Linux bzw. eben extra für die PS3 gedacht:
> -> Crysis jetzt schon auf PS3
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=KeBtgPeul3Y
> (in dem Fall streamt er es von seinem eigenen PC, wahrscheinlich zu geizig für ein Kabel zum HDTV  )
> ...



Was ein Unsinn. Warum sollte man Spiele vom PC auf die PS3 oder irgendwas anderes Streamen wenn man sie einfach auf dem PC spielen kann? Die einzige Verwendung die ich mir vorstellen könnte ist, falls das ganze über das Internet funktioniert und man so von einem ganz anderen Ort das entsprechende Spiel spielen kann, aber der Banbreitenbedarf scheint ja sehr hoch zu sein was das ganze übers Internet wieder weniger brauchbar macht.

Zu deiner Bandbreitenfrage: Er sagt doch im Video, dass er mit 2 Mbit streamt. Die Frage ist natürlich ob das Ruckeln vom Rechner kommt weil dieser nicht genug Leistung hat oder ob die Bandbreite net wirklich reicht. Wobei im Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass er in 800x600 streamt sollte der PC eigentlich nicht der Flaschenhals sein.
Aber dann kann man sich mal überlegen, 800x600 ruckelt mit 2 Mbit leicht und das sind ungefähr halb so viel Pixel wie man bei vollem 720p hätte. Solang die Bilddaten nicht komprimiert werden glaube ich nicht unbedingt, dass dieses System über das Internet Sinn hat immerhin bräuchte man dann so 4 Mbit Download auf der einen Seite (weniger ein Problem) und 4 Mbit Upload auf der anderen Seite (schon eher ein Problem ).


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: GoldeEye 64 auf XB-Live Arcade*



			
				Iceman am 14.01.2008 12:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ein Unsinn. Warum sollte man Spiele vom PC auf die PS3 oder irgendwas anderes Streamen wenn man sie einfach auf dem PC spielen kann? Die einzige Verwendung die ich mir vorstellen könnte ist, falls das ganze über das Internet funktioniert und man so von einem ganz anderen Ort das entsprechende Spiel spielen kann, aber der Banbreitenbedarf scheint ja sehr hoch zu sein was das ganze übers Internet wieder weniger brauchbar macht.



Das geht bereits, ich dachte aber bisher, die würden dann gegen Geld auch die Rechner stellen und damit man quasi ohne Aufzurüsten neueste Titel spielen kann. Scheinbar gibts es da aber allerhöchstens erst Planungen, das als Pay per Play anzubieten (denk mal die Publisher müssten da zustimmen).
Denn so hat es wie gesagt für mich auch nur den Gag-Faktor oder man will absolut kein Kabel ins Wohnzimmer legen 

Edit:
Was aber scheinbar schon geht:


> Members share their games by listing them on our website. This creates a Game Stream hypertext link. They use our website to allow other members to access this Game Stream link. By selecting this link a secure, authenticated connection with encryption is established between the member who has the game and the member who wants to play it. Our website starts the game and uses Streamer to intercept the games video and audio. Streamer converts the video and audio to a Game Stream.


aber ist das dann legal? ^^



dann noch Gerüchte für das lang ersehnte Ingame-XMB bei der PS3(damit man auf die Freundeliste, Musik usw. jederzeit zugreifen kann. Die Features gibt es zwar auch schon bei der PS3, anders als bei der 360 war es aber bisher nicht zentral sondern den Spieleherstellern überlassen):

Ingame-XMB noch vor Februar
http://www.tripletags.com/post.asp?id=283

und so soll das dann aussehen:
http://poofasity.com/picture0003bh7_ci_081.jpg
http://img161.imageshack.us/img161/7679/picture0068po5.jpg



Die Fotos sehen sogar überzeugend aus, gab es aber auch etwas ähnliches zur E3, da war es aber nur ein Unterpunkt. Beides wird sogar real sein, da es wohl einfach die Entwicklung davon zeigt (Features quasi fertig, aber wie bindet man das ein etc.).



Den Januar-Termin würde ich dagegen mit Vorsicht genießen, selbst wenn Sony den intern plant, kann es sich ja noch verzögern wegen Bugs oder ähnlichem.
Eventuell ist auch die Entwicklung noch nicht abgeschlossen, ich würde da noch ein Netzwerksymbol erwarten (für Internetbrowser, PS-Store und später vor allem Home).


Aber man darf hoffen


----------



## McDrake (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: GoldeEye 64 auf XB-Live Arcade*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 14.01.2008 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> dann noch Gerüchte für das lang ersehnte Ingame-XMB bei der PS3(damit man auf die Freundeliste, Musik usw. jederzeit zugreifen kann.


Dass das immer noch nicht geht, find ich eine sehr schwache Leistung von Sony.
Haben die zuvor keine 360 angeschaut und rumprobiert, was das Ding kann?
Diese (guten!) Features von der MS-Konsole vermisse ich bei der PS3 wirklich sehr.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: GoldeEye 64 auf XB-Live Arcade*



			
				McDrake am 14.01.2008 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 14.01.2008 13:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja wie gesagt, es geht schon, gibt es jeweils ein paar Spiele als Beispiele dafür. Dabei rufen die Spiele dann XMB-Menüs auf. Nur eben nicht zentral, da hat sich Sony verschätzt, als sie es den Entwicklern überlassen wollten (da fast keiner es anwendet, zumindest ingame-Musik). Zudem wäre zentral einfach komfortabler, bin auf diese 360-Menü-Features nämlich neidisch.
Zocke gerade UT3 und die PC-Vorgänger habe ich immer mit Winamp im Hintergrund gespielt, das fehlt jetzt ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Januar 2008)

*Xbox-Demo*

Es gibt zu Turok auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz (Ja, auch in Deutschland) eine Demo zu Turok. Ist 1,2 GB gross und aktuell nur für Gold-Mitglieder zu haben.


----------



## Iceman (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Xbox-Demo*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.01.2008 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt zu Turok auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz (Ja, auch in Deutschland) eine Demo zu Turok. Ist 1,2 GB gross und aktuell nur für Gold-Mitglieder zu haben.



Und die ist mal so richtig unterirdisch. Viel zu kleines FoV, die wohl grafisch langweiligste Nutzung der Unreal 3 Engine bisher (und für die die sie nur angespielt haben: nein, wenn man aus der Höhle rauskommt wirds nicht besser ) und das Spiel hat sogar Slowdowns (bei dem heruntergefallenen Fahrzeug in der Höhle ruckelts teilweise) obwohl nichts beeindruckendes zu sehen ist.

1,2 GB die man sich absolut sparen kann.


----------



## McDrake (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Xbox-Demo*



			
				Iceman am 15.01.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> 1,2 GB die man sich absolut sparen kann.



Verdammt, hab schon 70%...
Da muss ich durch 

// Habs jetzt kurz angespielt und war auch enttäuscht:
Grafisch hmm, naja
Aber das Spielprinzip ist ja so öde. Klar ists ein Shooter. Aber warum so eintönig? In der Höhle kommen aus kleineren Höhlen Raptoren raus, welche nicht sehr hübsch animiert sind. "Springt" so ein Vieh runter, sieht es aus, als würde es einfach runterfallen... komische Sache.

Hab mich dann an Uncharted rangemacht und jene Grafik bewundert.
Allerdings versuche ich seit Assassin's Creed in solchen Spielen an jedem Felsvorhang rumzuklettern. Das geht mit Herrn Drake dann aber doch nicht


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Xbox-Demo*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.01.2008 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt zu Turok auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz (Ja, auch in Deutschland)



Und NICHT in den USA 
Dort gibt es nämlich die Demo exklusiv in der Februar Ausgabe des OXM.
http://kotaku.com/344937/360-turok-demo-everywhere-but-here



Sony hat übrigens scheinbar den Januar Termin und die Fotos des Ingame-XMB dementiert  Dann sind wir wieder bei der 2008 Angabe


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Januar 2008)

*Resistance 2*

Der Vollständigkeit halber noch die Infos aus dem ersten Preview zu Resistance 2 aus der Gameinformer:



			
				neogaf schrieb:
			
		

> Genre: Ego-Shooter
> Release: Fall 2008
> Platform: PlayStation 3
> Developer: Insomniac Games
> ...



hier kann man sich erste Bilder anschauen bzw. das Preview als Scan lesen:
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/19114/neue_scans_zu_resistance_2/




und:
ZP-Review zu Crysis ^^
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/2808-Zero-Punctuation-Crysis
falls mal wieder down:
http://kotaku.com/345581/zero-punctuation-doesnt-hate-crysis


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Januar 2008)

*US-Zahlen*

*US-NPD-Zahlen  für Dezember 07*

```
System		Dez. 07		2007 Total
Nintendo DS	2.470.000	8.500.000
Wii		1.350.000	6.290.000
Xbox 360	1.260.000	4.620.000
PlayStation 2	1.100.000	3.970.000
PSP		1.060.000	3.820.000
PlayStation 3	797.600		2.560.000
```


*Softwarezahlen US*

```
CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE	Xbox 360	1.470.000
SUPER MARIO GALAXY		WII		1.400.000
GUITAR HERO III			PS2		1.250.000
WII PLAY W/ REMOTE		WII		1.080.000
ASSASSIN'S CREED		Xbox 360	893.700
HALO 3				Xbox 360	742.700
BRAIN AGE 2			NDS		659.500
MADDEN NFL 08			PS2		655.200
GUITAR HERO III			Xbox 360	624.600
MARIO AND SONIC: OLYMPIC	WII		613.00
```


*Weitere Softwarezahlen*
Mass Effect (Xbox 360) 401.000
Mario Party DS (DS) 385.700
Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles (Wii) 147.600
Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings (DS) 117.200
Half-Life 2: The Orange Box (PS3) 56.500
Nights: Journey of Dreams (Wii) 60.800
TimeShift (PS3) 25.000


*Softwaretotal 2007*

```
HALO 3			Xbox 360	4.820.000
WII PLAY W/ REMOTE	WII		4.120.000
CALL OF DUTY 4		Xbox 360	3.040.000
GUITAR HERO III		PS2		2.720.000
SUPER MARIO GALAXY	WII		2.520.000
POKEMON DIAMOND VERSION	NDS		2.480.000
MADDEN NFL 08		PS2		1.900.000
GUITAR HERO 2		PS2		1.890.000
ASSASSIN'S CREED	Xbox 360	1.870.000
MARIO PARTY 8		WII		1.820.000
```

Consolewars / neogaf / npd


Also CoD 4 geht ja richtig ab. :o 3 Millionen allein auf der Box in den USA, 1 Million in UK und mit dem Rest von Europa und der PS 3 dürften die Entwickler sicherlich irgendwo locker zwischen 5 und 6 Millionen liegen.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Januar 2008)

*Crysis für PS 3 aber nicht für 360?*



> Even before the PC version released, rumours of a PS3 conversion of the stunning Crysis (developed by Far Cry creators Crytek) were rife, and not far off the mark if insiders at the studio are to be believed. The game looks to be a port of the PC original plus some extra modes and features, a kind of Crysis 1.5. Like the PC game you can expect a visual powerhouse; an open-world shooter that begins on a beautiful tropical island before things take a turn for the worse and aliens from a parallel world stake a claim on Earth. Only the mighty Killzone 2 could possibly hold a candle to this shooter. For technical reasons we hear an Xbox 360 version of Crysis isn’t in development. Bet you’re glad you bought a PS3 now, eh?



_gamesradar_


----------



## undergrounderX (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: US-Zahlen*

sehr auffällig meines Erachtens an den Zahlen ist, dass die PS3 Titel anscheinend nicht gekauft werden, während es bei den 360 Titeln sehr gut läuft. 
Was spielen die immerhin 2.560.000 PS3 BEsitzer bloß


----------



## crackajack (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: US-Zahlen*



			
				undergrounderX am 18.01.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Was spielen die immerhin 2.560.000 PS3 BEsitzer bloß


Ich würde wieder mal vermuten, dass die Videos gucken?!?


----------



## Bonkic (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: US-Zahlen*



			
				undergrounderX am 18.01.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Was spielen die immerhin 2.560.000 PS3 BEsitzer bloß




die frage ist berechtigt.
genauso bzgl. der -nicht gerade wenigen- psp besitzer. 
die hardware läuft ja gar nicht mal schlecht, aber software verirrt sich, egal wo, kaum mal in die charts.  :-o 

auf der wii verkauft sich ja auch "nur" nintendo software.
der rest fällt, aus vielfältigen gründen, durch.
und das gilt nicht nur für den totalen müll, sondern auch für "highlights" wie ganz aktuell no more heroes.
der titel hat es in japan seit erscheinen nicht mal in die top 30 geschafft!!!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: US-Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 18.01.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> genauso bzgl. der -nicht gerade wenigen- psp besitzer.


 Bin da selbst "geplagter" Besitzer. Spiele kaufe ich nicht, als Spielkonsole benutze ich die PSP ebenfalls kaum noch, aber als (günstiger) Multimediaplayer mit 1A-Display (außer die Sonne scheint) ist das Ding immer zu gebrauchen. Videos gucken, MP3s hören, Bilder bei Kollegen rumzeigen. Vielleicht denken und handeln da mehrere Kunden so wie ich. Zumal dürfte der PSP auch die recht hohe Piraterierate zusetzen. Quasi jedes Game kann "dank" entsprechend gecrackter Firmware gespielt werden...Images der Spiele gibt es ja auch in rauen Mengen, und größere Memory-Sticks werden auch immer billiger...

Hinzu kommt, dass das Lineup eigentlich auch Käse ist, und ein Großteil der Spiele einfach kaum etwas taugt. 





> und das gilt nicht nur für den totalen müll, sondern auch für "highlights" wie ganz aktuell no more heroes. der titel hat es in japan seit erscheinen nicht mal in die top 30 geschafft!!!


Kann nicht verstehen, warum ausgerechnet DAS Spiel dort keinen Stich setzen kann. Das ganze Spiel schreit doch förmlich nach Anime, und trotzdem verkauft es sich nicht - trotz der durchschnittlichen Wertung von 92 % bei Gamerankings.

Regards, eX!


----------



## HanFred (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: US-Zahlen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 18.01.2008 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal dürfte der PSP auch die recht hohe Piraterierate zusetzen. Quasi jedes Game kann "dank" entsprechend gecrackter Firmware gespielt werden...Images der Spiele gibt es ja auch in rauen Mengen, und größere Memory-Sticks werden auch immer billiger...


wobei man auch immer damit argumentieren kann, dass sich das gerät ohne rqaubkopien wahrscheinlich viel weniger oft verkauft hätte.
das trifft eigentlich auch schon auf die PS2 zu. und auf Windows. und so weiter.
also wenn ein anbieter den markt erobern will, nützt ihm das sogar.
wenn er finanziell am limit arbeitet, verkraftet er es aber vielleicht nicht.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: US-Zahlen*



			
				undergrounderX am 18.01.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> sehr auffällig meines Erachtens an den Zahlen ist, dass die PS3 Titel anscheinend nicht gekauft werden, während es bei den 360 Titeln sehr gut läuft.
> Was spielen die immerhin 2.560.000 PS3 BEsitzer bloß



Wenn man mal nachrechnend ist es nicht wirklich überraschend.
Um in diese 2007 Software-Top10 zu kommen, müssten bei geschätzten 3,5mio (bis Ende 2007) Gesamt-PS3-Besitzern in den USA über 52% das GLEICHE Spiele kaufen.
Das hat nicht mal Halo3 geschafft  (wenn auch knapp, die US-360-Spieler sind eben eine sehr homogene Zielgruppe ^^)

Auch für die Liste des Weihnachtsgeschäft müssten sich immer noch 18% aller PS3-Besitzer in einem Monat für das gleiche Spiel entscheiden. Da ist es allerdings tatsächlich etwas verwunderlicher, bei Platz 1 CoD4 auf der 360 sind es trotz größerer Shooter-Konkurrenz immerhin 14%.
Wenn ich verallgemeinern müsste, würde ich schätze die PS3-Spieler sind nicht so sehr Shooter bezogen.
Zudem wird schon ein gewisser Teil sicher rein als MediaCenter / Blu-Ray Player eingesetzt bzw. eben von Leuten, die nicht so viel spielen und normalerweise nicht bei den Early Konsolenadaptors zu finden wäre.


Von den Titel die noch gesondert gelistet waren (sind es eigentlich Gesamtverkaufszahlen oder auch nur Dezember?) sind die hier Recht interessant: 
Mass Effect (Xbox 360) 401.000 -> knapp 4% der 360-Besitzer
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune (PS3) 206.000 -> knapp 6% der PS3-Besitzer
Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles (Wii) 147.600 -> knapp 2% der Wii-Besitzer
Alle von den Core-Spieler relativ stark herbeigefiebert (ok, RE wohl eher nicht, kA) und fast zur gleichen Zeit erschienen (+/- Mitte November).

Wobei ich davon Uncharted eigentlich am Massentauglichsten finde (bei Wii hat man ja sowieso nach wie vor verloren, wenn der Firmennamen nicht mit N anfängt) und daher als größte "Enttäuschung" sehe. Wird aber wohl in einem ähnlichen Bereich wie Heavenly Sword liegen.


Auch werden offensichtlich (Wii Sports) keine Bundles gezählt. Ein großer Teil der PS3-Käufer dieses Jahr hat also noch MotorStorm bekommen. Resistance , der andere beliebte Titel, kam noch 2006 heraus.
Eventuell wurden aus Mangel an großen Titeln in den Vormonaten die PS3-Versionen von AC und CoD4 am meisten zum Release verkauft. Da müsste die NPD eben aber mal gescheite und vollständige Daten herausgeben 

Was ich gern mal sehen würde wären Verkaufszahlen von herunterladbaren Titleln. Z.B. wie die VC auf der Wii läuft, wer mehr Geld im Store/Marktplatz lässt. Ob es vielleicht auch mehr Spieler sind (z.B. bei Tekken, Warhawk oder Super Stardust könnte ich mir hohe Spielerzahlen vorstellen) usw.


Was ist eigentliche mit Stranglehold, wurden da nicht Abermillionen an Verkaufszahlen von Midway erwartet :> 



Wenn man die Wii nicht als unmittelbare Konkurrenz ansieht, tut sich die PS3 in den USA ja auch am schwersten. Immerhin kann Sony noch von netten PS2-Verkäufen und starken Softwareverkäufen auf der PS2 Einnahmen zehren.




Anderes Thema:
Die PS3 hat ein sehr nettes neues Freeware-Projekt bekommen:
Megabox
http://www.allgaming.de/thread.php?threadid=3891&threadview=0&hilight=&hilightuser=0&page=1

Ist im Prinzip einige der Möglichkeiten von Linux (z.B. alle möglichen Codecs, auch *.mkv) ohne es installieren zu müssen (startet z.B. von USB-Stick) und verpackt in einem einfacher zu bedienenden MediaCenter.
alles wird wohl von dern Auflistung aber wohl noch nicht gehen:


> Video:
> 1-Reproduction in the premises of almost all the formats of video, including the MKV.
> 2-Reproduction in Streaming (from Internet or the local network) reproduces just like in the point 1 that if, the MKV would cost to him more but, depending on the bandwidth of Internet, since in local network we have all 100MB.
> to 3-Encoder and to decoder of DivX, DVD, TDT and others.
> ...



Außer einmal das Startfile auf der PS3 zu installieren (wie ganz früher wie ydl) muss man nichts an der Konsole verändern, da sie quasi von Haus aus Homebrew unterstützt.



Ich hab es noch nicht drauf, da es noch nicht richtig mit HDMI läuft (falsch Skaliert). Außerdem hab ich sowieso Linux drauf, gegen erweiterte PS3-Funktionen hab ich aber natürlich nichts ^^ Warte dann mal weitere Versionen ab, vielleicht gibt es dann auch mal 1080p.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Januar 2008)

*FFXIII + vs.XIII*

High-Quality Scans der V-Jump Vorschau zu Final Fantasy XIII und Final Fantasy Versus XIII

Die Bilder sind imo alle aus den öffentlichen Trailern, den "gerippten"-Heft-DVD Trailern und den immer noch unter Verschluss gehaltenen Trailern (TGS07).
Daher wird es wohl alles aus GCI-Sequenzen sein, da man mit denen wie immer früher in einem vorzeigbaren Stadium ist, man kann aber auch nicht ausschließen, dass das ein oder andere aus Ingame-Sequenzen oder gar Spielgrafik (anhand der Kameraperspektive vermutbar) ist.

Von FFXIII gab es ja schon im ersten Trailer den Kampfabschnitt mit Menüs und etwas dezenterer Grafik. Pessimistisch könnte man aber auch vermuten, dass man nur mit CGI bereits zeigen will wie im fertigen Spiel die Kämpfe sein sollen.
Sieht man sich die etwas ernüchternden Gameplay-Videos aus Lost Odyssey an, sollte man bei sowas wie immer vorsichtig sein. Zumal FFXIII keine Zufalllskämpfe haben wird und man daher noch Monster darstellen muss usw. Natürlich hat Square-Enix aber auch mehr Ressourcen/Ambitionen.


FFXIII:
http://www.consolewars.eu/gen/fetchpics.php?aidx=70340&database=attachments
Ein weiterer (Haupt)-Charakter ist in Form dieser Rothaarigen mit ihrem Bogen zu sehen. Außerdem blickt sie im anderen Bild über eine Landschaft mit ein wenige Jurassic Park Ambiente (bzw. ähnliche Tiere gab es auch in FFX als Transportmittel).
http://www.consolewars.eu/gen/fetchpics.php?aidx=70339&database=attachments
Zu sehen sind die Bestia/GF/Esper bla Ifrit, Siren, Carbuncle und Shiva. Letztere ist diesmal gleich doppelt und verschmilzt zu einem Motorrad (welches scheinbar der Blonde Typ aus dem Trailer fährt). Auch Carby scheint aus einer Scheibe beschworen zu werden. Es ist also unklar, welche Rolle sie außerhalb des Kampfes haben (Welt und Story).
Offensichtlich sind es anders als in FXII auch wieder die klassischen Beschwörungen der Hauptserie. Alle kamen übrigens zusammen in FF8 vor, da würde zu dieser Orientierung auch die Gunblade des weiblichen Hauptcharakters passen (auch wenn sie so etwas wie ein weiblicher Cloud werden soll).
http://www.consolewars.eu/gen/fetchpics.php?aidx=70342&database=attachments
Lightning und der namenlose Blonde Kerl, in diesen Ansichten sehen ihre Gesichter ganz anders aus als auf anderen Bildern/Trailern.

FFvsXIII:
http://www.consolewars.eu/gen/fetchpics.php?aidx=70344&database=attachments
eine namenlose Schönheit ist zu sehen und auf den unteren Bild kämpft der bisher gezeigte Charakter gegen einen Magie-benutzenden Gegenspieler in weiß.
http://www.consolewars.eu/gen/fetchpics.php?aidx=70345&database=attachments
Der bekannte Charakter (diesmal mit gelben Augen ^^) und links oben lässt sich noch Screen entdecken, der im Hinblick auf die angekündigte Rückkehr der frei begeh/befahr/befliegbaren Weltkarte (also wie in Teilen vor X) vielleicht ganz interessant ist (wenn nicht Sequenz).
http://www.consolewars.eu/gen/fetchpics.php?aidx=70343&database=attachments
Ein etwas FF-typischerer Blondie ist zu sehen. Unten auch noch was zu FF Agito XIII (dieses Handyspiel, glaub wird ein Online-Kartenspiel oder so etwas).



inzwischen gibt es doch Recht viele Info-Häppchen(zumindest ging da wohl einiges in den News und an mir vorbei), insbesondere zu den Unterschieden und Hintergründen der Welt/Design/Atmosphäre von 13+vs13.
die wiki-Artikel sind ziemlich gut und lesenswert:
FFXIII
FFvs.XIII


FFXIII im Fantasie-Zukunftsstil mit ATB-Kampfsystem (bzw. ähnlich in FFXII, also keine Zufallskämpfe), mit denen man scheinbar die Dynamik der Advent Children Filmkämpfe erreichen will. Vom Setting etwas an FF7 angelehnt (Lightning ist scheinbar die Revolutions-Anführerin der Pulse-Welt, welche unter der Utopia-Stadt Cocoon liegt).
FFvsXIII ein dunkleres Gegenwart/Fantasie-Mix Setting, in dem die Städte darum kämpfen den letzten Crystall zu besitzen. Der Hauptcharakter ist hier wohl so etwas wie der König/Bürgermeister der Stadt mit dem Kristall. Soll ein Spiegelbild zu unserer Welt sein und im Kampfystem eher wie ein realistisches Kingdom Hearts werden, wohl auch mit Shooterpassagen wie in Dirge of Cerberus. Das bisherige Charakterdesign erinnert imo sehr an Advent Children bzw. an die Sephiroth-Abkömmlinge (im Trailer kann der Hauptcharakter ja auch diese kurze-Distanz Teleportation Technik des einen ^^).
Als Genre wird bei beiden RPG angegeben.



Edit:
Weil ich gerade darüber gestolpert bin:
Die beiden von dieser DVD gerippten Trailer in guter  Qualität:
FFXIII
FFvsXIII



und als Bonus:
PSW Magazin behauptet, eine MGS4 Demo kommt bereits im Februar:
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=24424


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Januar 2008)

*Vergleich: GoldenEye 64 vs. GoldenEye XBLA*

Obwohl das Projekt wohl eingestellt wurde, ist trotzdem Videomaterial an das Licht der Öffentlichkeit gelangt. Im Vergleich zum N64-Klassiker wird die modifizierte XBLA-Version gezeigt, die mit besseren Texturen und gänzlich neuen Polygonobjekten überzeugen kann. Zwar wird im Video darauf hingewiesen, dass dieses Material von der Box kommen muss, doch eine gewisse Skepsis wäre trotzdem angebracht.

Video:  GoldenEye XBLA 

Meine Meinung: Sicherlich schade, dass das Projekt aufgrund von Lizenzstreitigkeiten eingestellt wurde, aber für mich als BigN-Sympathisant gehört GoldenEye einzig auf eine Nintendo-Konsole. Wer weiß, vielleicht kommt das Spiel - so unwahrscheinlich es auch sein mag - irgendwann doch in erweiterter Form für Wii. Dank WiiZapper könnte man dann ein entsprechend optional angepasstes GoldenEye so spielen, wie es damals zu Beginn der Entwicklung auch von Rare konzipiert wurde: Als Lightgunshooter.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Iceman (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vergleich: GoldenEye 64 vs. GoldenEye XBLA*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.01.2008 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> aber für mich als BigN-Sympathisant gehört GoldenEye einzig auf eine Nintendo-Konsole.



Ich verstehe solche Einstellungen einfach nicht. Im Endeffekt wäre es den *Spielern* gedient wenn Spiele nicht exklusiv für Konsole XY wäre sondern auf allen Systemen erscheinen würden. Dann haben die Fanboys zwar weniger Zündstoff um sich die Köpfe einzuschlagen, aber für alle anderen wärs vorteilhaft.

Mich interessiert das Spiel selbst zwar nicht sonderlich (bei der Grafik krieg ich Augenkrebs und ich bezweifle das ein 10 Jahre alter Shooter noch irgendwie beeindruckend sein kann), aber es hätten offensichtlich viele gerne die Umsetzung gekauft. Und durch die Lizenzgebühren hätte auch Nintendo profitiert, wahrscheinlich hätten sie sogar gleich die aufpolierten Texturen etc. für ne Wii Version übernehmen können.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Januar 2008)

*PS3*

Das Pick&Mix Angebot aus den News letzter Woche gibt es auch bei amazon.de
Für 470€ (also 70€ mehr) kann man sich beim Kauf einer PS3 zwei der bisher von Sony veröffentlichten Spiele aussuchen. Uncharted, Warhawk inkl. Bluetooth Headset, Singstar mit Mikrofonen usw. ist alles wählbar. Glaub als einziges fehlt Eye of Judgement wegen der teureren Kamera.
http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_53051465_2?ie=UTF8&docId=1000141283&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0XHJJKA886WRS770VP16&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=170339091&pf_rd_i=195012011


@Iceman: Gegen die Exklusivitäts-Ansprüche hätte ich nichts, aber dann soll Nintendo nun auch gefälligst selbst die N64 Version oder eine neu-Fassung (wobei man nicht weiß ob sie bei XBL grafisch und spielerisch wegen Online-Fähigkeiten nicht besser wäre ^^) veröffentlichen. So kann es nun erst mal GAR KEINER spielen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vergleich: GoldenEye 64 vs. GoldenEye XBLA*



			
				Iceman am 21.01.2008 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe solche Einstellungen einfach nicht. Im Endeffekt wäre es den *Spielern* gedient wenn Spiele nicht exklusiv für Konsole XY wäre sondern auf allen Systemen erscheinen würden.


Vielleicht. Vielleicht aber auch nicht. Für mich als Spieler und Konsumenten sind exklusive Titel eigentlich der letzte Lichtblick in einer Gamingwelt, die von größtenteils lieblosen Portierungen überschwemmt wird. Zumal wird dank exklusiven Titeln der Markt belebt, und man darf sich über 3 Systeme im stationären Segment freuen, die jeweils eigene Profile und Spielergruppen haben. 

[fanboymode]Besonders an GoldenEye sollte man sich nicht vergreifen, außer es steht Nintendo auf der Hülle. Ist einfach so. Das Spiel steht quasi für das beste Thrid-Party-Game, das es jemals auf einer Nintendo-Konsole gab. Dieses Andenken zu vergewaltigen, indem man den Titel auf die XB360 schickt? Pff... *g*[/fanboymode]



> Dann haben die Fanboys zwar weniger Zündstoff um sich die Köpfe einzuschlagen, aber für alle anderen wärs vorteilhaft.


 Ohne Fanboys wäre die Branche aber langweilig. *g*

Wenn es keine Exklusivität mehr gäbe, dann hätten mehrere Konsolensysteme doch gar keine Existenzberechtigung mehr. Und auf einen Monopolanbieter für Konsolengames kann ich wirklich verzichten.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Iceman (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vergleich: GoldenEye 64 vs. GoldenEye XBLA*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.01.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht. Vielleicht aber auch nicht. Für mich als Spieler und Konsumenten sind exklusive Titel eigentlich der letzte Lichtblick in einer Gamingwelt, die von größtenteils lieblosen Portierungen überschwemmt wird. Zumal wird dank exklusiven Titeln der Markt belebt, und man darf sich über 3 Systeme im stationären Segment freuen, die jeweils eigene Profile und Spielergruppen haben.



Lieblose Portierungen ist halt immer son schönes Wortgebilde welches man einfach schreiben kann ohne konkret zu werden  Das Konsolenspiel welches ich in den letzten Wochen am meisten gespielt hab dürfte wohl Guitar Hero 3 sein welches grade auf dem Wii seine Probleme hat, ein gutes Spiel ist es trotzdem. Ich sehe es nicht so, dass es momentan zu viele lieblose Portierungen gibt, aber ok, auf der 360 kann ich die guten Spiele ja auch nicht an einer Hand abzählen wie das auf dem Wii geht 

Und das mit den 3 Systemen kann man auch so sehen, dass man nun das Pech hat, um alle interessanten Titel spielen zu können 3 Konsolen kaufen zu müssen. Dabei bleiben immer Spiele auf der Strecke, darum kann ich es grade bei PS3 und 360 Titeln nicht verstehen, wenn diese exklusiv bleiben, da die Konsolen ja doch recht austauschbar sind was Leistung und Kundenstamm angeht. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.01.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> [fanboymode]Besonders an GoldenEye sollte man sich nicht vergreifen, außer es steht Nintendo auf der Hülle. Ist einfach so. Das Spiel steht quasi für das beste Thrid-Party-Game, das es jemals auf einer Nintendo-Konsole gab. Dieses Andenken zu vergewaltigen, indem man den Titel auf die XB360 schickt? Pff... *g*[/fanboymode]



Was wird da vergewaltigt, das Andenken wird doch eher erhalten, dadurch das das Spiel wieder spielbar ist. Außerdem gehört Rare mittlerweile zu Microsoft und Xbox Live bietet sich nunmal für multiplayerfähige Shooter an. Der Wii ist nunmal ein Online Krüppel.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.01.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es keine Exklusivität mehr gäbe, dann hätten mehrere Konsolensysteme doch gar keine Existenzberechtigung mehr. Und auf einen Monopolanbieter für Konsolengames kann ich wirklich verzichten.



Dann müssten sich die Konsolenanbieter durch die Usability der Konsolen hervortun. Sei es ein besseres Onlinesystem, mehr Multimediafunktionen, Usercontent oder ein leichter bedienbares Interface. Alles Dinge die heute bereits angeboten werden, die dann aber mehr Gewicht bekämen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vergleich: GoldenEye 64 vs. GoldenEye XBLA*



			
				Iceman am 21.01.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Konsolenspiel welches ich in den letzten Wochen am meisten gespielt hab dürfte wohl Guitar Hero 3 sein welches grade auf dem Wii seine Probleme hat, ein gutes Spiel ist es trotzdem.


Für mich der Inbegriff des Non-Games (ähnlich wie Raving Rabbids, Wario Ware etc), deshalb auch schlimm genug, dass die Soundqualität bei der Wii-Version schlecht ist, und ausgerechnet bei SO einem Spiel geschlampt wurde. Besonders genial das Statement von Activision: „Ja, uns ist der Fehler bekannt. Keine Angst Leute, Guitar Hero 4 wird diesen Fehler nicht mehr haben“.


> Ich sehe es nicht so, dass es momentan zu viele lieblose Portierungen gibt, aber ok, auf der 360...


 Naja, die 360 ist eben Leadplattform für fast alle aktuellen Entwicklungen, die anschließend sortiert nach Relevanz entsprechend für PS3, PC oder gar Wii portiert werden. Ich spiele selber oft 360, daher fällt gerade dort die Thematik kaum auf. Spätestens wenn man aber PC- oder Wii-Versionen zum Vergleich ranzieht, wird das Elend oftmals deutlich. Stranglehold (Mehrspielerpart kaum nutzbar, derbe Performanceeinbrüche), Star Trek Legacy (MP geht ebenfalls nicht, schlechte Steuerung), Double Agent (Performance), Rainbow Six Vegas (Framedrops, Fehler im MP), Blacksite (gut, ist überall doof, aber die PC-Version ist stärker behaftet mit Fehlern), Gears of War (eher Kleinigkeiten, aber trotzdem auffällig). Bei PS3-Ports gab es auch in letzter Zeit recht viele Meldungen, die etwas zu kritisieren hatten. Wer das Glück hat, und Spiele für die Plattform kauft, für die sie auch konzipiert wurden, der wird sicherlich nicht viel von schlechten Mehrplattformtiteln mitbekommen. Was aber auch ein Punkt für eine einheitliche Basis wäre, quasi die Monopolkonsole...


> Und das mit den 3 Systemen kann man auch so sehen, dass man nun das Pech hat, um alle interessanten Titel spielen zu können 3 Konsolen kaufen zu müssen.


Klar ist das eine teure Entwicklung, aber gegen Vielfalt habe ich nichts. Zumal so auch ein sehr attraktiver Preiskampf läuft, wo man PS3 und XB360 "fast" schon nachgeworfen bekommt. 





> Dabei bleiben immer Spiele auf der Strecke, darum kann ich es grade bei PS3 und 360 Titeln nicht verstehen, wenn diese exklusiv bleiben, da die Konsolen ja doch recht austauschbar sind was Leistung und Kundenstamm angeht.


Am Ende wollen große Konzerne ihre Marktposition sichern, und das gehen eben nicht, wenn es keine Exklusivität mehr gäbe. Was soll man dann noch mit einer teuren PS3, wenn es alles auf einer billigen XB360 gibt? Sony könnte den Preis der Konsole sinken, aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass fehlende Exklusivität dem Markt förderlich ist. Exklusivität ist imageprägend





> Was wird da vergewaltigt, das Andenken wird doch eher erhalten, dadurch das das Spiel wieder spielbar ist.


 Ja, und zwar kostenpflichtig, wenn man es online genießen will (die Kampagne bekommt man in 3 Stunden durch). Da kommt mir der Begriff "Ausschlachten" in den Kopf. Mal eben mit einem alten Titel noch einige Euros rausholen, der in gewissen Kreisen eine enorm gute Reputation hat. Wii mag onlinetechnisch alles andere als State-of-the-Art sein, aber immerhin ist der Service da kostenfrei zu nutzen, und basiert auf keinem Abo-System. Der Kaufpreis wäre kein großes Ding (falls angemessen günstig), aber für Mehrspielerpartien eines Oldies zahlen, der eigentlich am ehesten im Splitscreen Spaß gemacht hat? Nein. Das lehne ich kategorisch ab, was ich generell bei allen XB-Games getan habe, die einen entsprechenden MP hatten. 





> Dann müssten sich die Konsolenanbieter durch die Usability der Konsolen hervortun. Sei es ein besseres Onlinesystem, mehr Multimediafunktionen, Usercontent oder ein leichter bedienbares Interface. Alles Dinge die heute bereits angeboten werden, die dann aber mehr Gewicht bekämen.


 Mh, ich kann nicht so recht dran glauben, dass der Markt noch groß genug für 3 Konsolen wäre. Eher gäbe es eine komplette Teilung: Nintendo macht nur noch Casual-Ware, MS und Sony liefern sich ein Wettrüsten mit eher sinnlosen Features, die der Casual-Markt eh nicht braucht - und eben dieser Markt wird laut Analysten künftig darüber bestimmen, was überlebt, und was untergeht. 

Gut, insgesamt eine unnötige Diskussion, da man eh abwarten muss, wie sich der Markt entwickeln wird, und wie die neue Konsolengeneration auf den Casual-Gamer eingehen will.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Iceman (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vergleich: GoldenEye 64 vs. GoldenEye XBLA*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.01.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich der Inbegriff des Non-Games (ähnlich wie Raving Rabbids, Wario Ware etc), deshalb auch schlimm genug, dass die Soundqualität bei der Wii-Version schlecht ist, und ausgerechnet bei SO einem Spiel geschlampt wurde. Besonders genial das Statement von Activision: „Ja, uns ist der Fehler bekannt. Keine Angst Leute, Guitar Hero 4 wird diesen Fehler nicht mehr haben“.



Wobei zumindestens in den USA ja ne Austauschaktion anlaufen soll oder schon angelaufen ist, bin da grad nicht ganz sicher. Aber ja, der Monosound ist schon nen derber Schnitzer, grade bei einem Musikspiel.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.01.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele selber oft 360, daher fällt gerade dort die Thematik kaum auf. Spätestens wenn man aber PC- oder Wii-Versionen zum Vergleich ranzieht, wird das Elend oftmals deutlich. Stranglehold (Mehrspielerpart kaum nutzbar, derbe Performanceeinbrüche), Star Trek Legacy (MP geht ebenfalls nicht, schlechte Steuerung), Double Agent (Performance), Rainbow Six Vegas (Framedrops, Fehler im MP), Blacksite (gut, ist überall doof, aber die PC-Version ist stärker behaftet mit Fehlern), Gears of War (eher Kleinigkeiten, aber trotzdem auffällig).



Ich kenne jetzt bei diesen Titeln normalerweise die PC Version nicht (außer Legacy, aber das hab ich auch hier mitm Gamepad gesteuert), aber grade Gears of War wurde für die PC Version doch noch extra erweitert.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.01.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei PS3-Ports gab es auch in letzter Zeit recht viele Meldungen, die etwas zu kritisieren hatten. Wer das Glück hat, und Spiele für die Plattform kauft, für die sie auch konzipiert wurden, der wird sicherlich nicht viel von schlechten Mehrplattformtiteln mitbekommen. Was aber auch ein Punkt für eine einheitliche Basis wäre, quasi die Monopolkonsole...



Ich bin ja mal auf Burnout Paradise gespannt, soll ja das erste Spiel mit der PS3 als Leadplattform sein. 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.01.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende wollen große Konzerne ihre Marktposition sichern, und das gehen eben nicht, wenn es keine Exklusivität mehr gäbe. Was soll man dann noch mit einer teuren PS3, wenn es alles auf einer billigen XB360 gibt? Sony könnte den Preis der Konsole sinken, aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht, dass fehlende Exklusivität dem Markt förderlich ist. Exklusivität ist imageprägend



Das die Konsolenhersteller das wollen ist klar  Ich frag mich halt wieviel Geld die Konzerne gewissen Spielefirmen hinterherwerfen, damit diese ihr Spiel exklusiv machen. Das die Softwarestudios von Sony selbst nur für die PS3 arbeiten ist klar, aber warum Hersteller wie Konami, Square Enix oder auch Bioware sich die zusätzlichen Verkäufe auf der anderen Plattform entgehen lassen verstehe ich nicht so wirklich.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.01.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, und zwar kostenpflichtig, wenn man es online genießen will (die Kampagne bekommt man in 3 Stunden durch). Da kommt mir der Begriff "Ausschlachten" in den Kopf. Mal eben mit einem alten Titel noch einige Euros rausholen, der in gewissen Kreisen eine enorm gute Reputation hat. Wii mag onlinetechnisch alles andere als State-of-the-Art sein, aber immerhin ist der Service da kostenfrei zu nutzen, und basiert auf keinem Abo-System. Der Kaufpreis wäre kein großes Ding (falls angemessen günstig), aber für Mehrspielerpartien eines Oldies zahlen, der eigentlich am ehesten im Splitscreen Spaß gemacht hat? Nein. Das lehne ich kategorisch ab, was ich generell bei allen XB-Games getan habe, die einen entsprechenden MP hatten.



Über das Abosystem kann man sicherlich vortrefflich streiten, aber es ist ja nicht so, dass du nur für ein Spiel zahlst. Meckern könnte man, falls der Splitscreenmodus fehlen würde und nur OnlineMP drin wäre, aber das wäre ziemlich unsinnig.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.01.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Mh, ich kann nicht so recht dran glauben, dass der Markt noch groß genug für 3 Konsolen wäre. Eher gäbe es eine komplette Teilung: Nintendo macht nur noch Casual-Ware, MS und Sony liefern sich ein Wettrüsten mit eher sinnlosen Features, die der Casual-Markt eh nicht braucht - und eben dieser Markt wird laut Analysten künftig darüber bestimmen, was überlebt, und was untergeht.



Genau das was du grade beschreibst läuft doch momentan schon. Der Wii ist Casual Ware, Hardcorespiele floppen darauf momentan furchtbarst und Sony und MS leisten sich ein Wettrüsten ihrer Konsolenbetriebssysteme


----------



## ThreeSix187 (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*

Naja ich hab die PS3 und muss sagen, bin positiv überascht. Die FW wird regelmässig geupdatet, der PS3 shop kommt doch langsam mal etwas in die gänge (zumindest etwas mehr als normalerweise) und die Meisten spiele sind halt echt toll, 37 zoll LCD vorausgesetzt. Letztens konnte man sich sogar G-police über den shop runterladen. Da werden Erinnerungen wach.

Der DivX support, ab FW 2.10 ist wirklich gelungen. Man braucht nur ne externe FAT32 formatierte HDD und schon kann man DivX filme bis zum umfallen gucken.
Man kann auf die schnelle mal ne runde Coop Resistance fall of men zocken wenn n kumpel da ist und muss nicht wie beim PC alles verkabeln und vernetzen usw. 

Zu den absoluten grafischen Highlights gehört wirklich Heavenly Sword so etwas wahnsinnig geiles hab ich ja noch nie gesehen. Allein schon die integrierung des sixaxis kontrollers mit der man die pfeile steuern kann, die wahnsinnig vielen gegner und die wirklich schon fast zu menschliche Physik ist echt der wahnsinn.
Außerdem muss man bei manchen multiplattform portierungen anmerken, daß diese auf der PS3 einfach besser ausehen und flüssiger laufen.
Ich hab auf der GC 2007 z. B. Clive Barkers Jericho auf der PS3 gezoggt und muss echt sagen das ich von der PC umsetzung echt entäuscht bin. Erstens sieht die grafik echt unter aller kanone aus und zweitens ruckelts noch bei hohen Feindaufkommen auf meinen PC. 
Ich freu mich auf jedenfall auf Battlefield Bad Company schon


----------



## Iceman (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Revolution und Playstation 3*



			
				ThreeSix187 am 21.01.2008 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auf der GC 2007 z. B. Clive Barkers Jericho auf der PS3 gezoggt und muss echt sagen das ich von der PC umsetzung echt entäuscht bin. Erstens sieht die grafik echt unter aller kanone aus und zweitens ruckelts noch bei hohen Feindaufkommen auf meinen PC.



Grade Jericho ist ein sehr schlechtes Beispiel, dass läuft auf der PS3 in massiv reduzierter Auflösung während die 360 Version in vollem 720p rennt. Und ich kenn die Vollversion nicht, aber die PC Demo lief bei mir problemlos flüssig auf nem nicht so dollen PC (3800+, 2GB Ram, X1900XT).


----------



## Bonkic (21. Januar 2008)

*Guitar Hero Superstar*



> Activision lässt die Statistik-Muskeln spielen. Einer Meldung des Publishers zufolge hat das "Guitar Hero" Franchise einen neuen Industrie-Rekord aufgestellt: In nur 26 Monaten wurden allein in Nord-Amerika durch den Verkauf eine Millarde US-Dollar verdient. Seit dem Launch im Herbst 2005 wurden in Nord-Amerika 14 Millionen Einheiten verkauft.
> 
> Der neueste Ableger Guitar Hero 3: Legends of Rock war der Nummer eins Verkaufshit 2007 und auch gleichzeitig das bestverkaufte Videospiel aller Zeiten innerhalb eines Kalenderjahres. In den 10 Wochen seit Release wurden bereits mehr als 5 Millionen Songs heruntergeladen.



_cw_

ich wusste ja, dass gh ein renner war und ist, aber dass man in solche dimensionen vorgestossen ist, war mir nicht bewusst.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Januar 2008)

*DMC4-Demo*

Für XBox Live Gold-Mitglieder gibt es eine Devil May Cry 4-Demo auf dem Marktplatz (~613MB) und gestern gab es eine Demo zu "Turning Point" (1,2 GB)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Januar 2008)

*GTA 4*

Es gibt einen Release: 29.04.08 (weltweit) für PS3 und Xbox 360



> Next-generation Console Debut of the Grand Theft Auto Franchise Set for April 29, 2008
> 
> New York, NY - January 24, 2008 - Rockstar Games, a publishing label of Take-Two Interactive Software, Inc. (NASDAQ: TTWO), is proud to announce the release date for Grand Theft Auto IV, the new title in the genre-defining Grand Theft Auto franchise. Developed by Rockstar North, Grand Theft Auto IV will be simultaneously available for Xbox 360® video game and entertainment system and PLAYSTATION®3 computer entertainment system and will be in stores worldwide on April 29, 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: DMC4-Demo*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.01.2008 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Für XBox Live Gold-Mitglieder gibt es eine Devil May Cry 4-Demo auf dem Marktplatz (~613MB)



Auch seit der gleichen Zeit im Japan-PS-Store (englische Demo, ist ja eh immer die gleiche), heute Mitternacht folgt dann wohl der US-Store. PAL-Stores wurde ja warum auch immer auf nächste Woche verschoben. Aber naja ist ja wurscht, wird immer von dem Store geladen, in dem etwas zuerst erscheint ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Januar 2008)

*Quartalszahlen von MS*



> [...]in Redmond [lief] der Countdown zur Vorlage der Zahlen für das zweite Quartal des laufenden Geschäfsjahres. Nachdem dieser nun abgelaufen ist, steht fest, dass der weltgrößte Softwarekonzern erneut ein fulminantes Quartal hinlegen konnte. Mit den 16,37 Milliarden US-Dollar Umsatz im Weihnachtsquartal hat das Unternehmen seine eigenen Prognosen übertroffen[...]
> 
> *Unterm Strich schreibt Microsoft 4,707 Milliarden US-Dollar in schwarzen Zahlen, vor einem Jahr waren es noch 2,626 Milliarden*. Der Gewinn je Aktie beträgt 0,50 US-Dollar, Analysten waren von 0,46 US-Dollar ausgegangen und beim Umsatz von 15,94 Milliarden. Microsoft selbst hatte vor drei Monaten 16,1 Milliarden US-Dollar Umsatz taxiert.[...]
> 
> ...


vollständiger Artikel auf heise.de

Das sind Zahlen...


----------



## HanFred (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Quartalszahlen von MS*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.01.2008 00:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Das sind Zahlen...


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3446931931514285011

 


aber ich kaufe mir die konsole trotzdem noch nicht und begnüge mich mit vorgedruckten diplomen mit Steve Ballmers unterschrit.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Januar 2008)

*Neues Video zu Force Unleashed*

 link

zumindest in technischer hinsicht könnte uns da ein knaller beschert werden. 
oder anders gesagt: boah


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Video zu Force Unleashed*



			
				Bonkic am 25.01.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> link
> 
> zumindest in technischer hinsicht könnte uns da ein knaller beschert werden.
> oder anders gesagt: boah


Sieht wirklich sehr eindrucksvoll aus. Eher freue ich mich aber auf "Indiana Jones Next-Gen", welches ebenfalls auf dieser technischen Grundlage basieren wird. 

Bin nur gespannt, was dann noch die Wii- und PS2-Versionen an technischer Finesse bieten werden... 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Neues Video zu Force Unleashed*



			
				Bonkic am 25.01.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> link
> 
> zumindest in technischer hinsicht könnte uns da ein knaller beschert werden.
> oder anders gesagt: boah


Wirklich nette. Könnte nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder ein klasse Star Wars Spielchen von LucasArts werden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Januar 2008)

*Schnäppchen*

Amazon mistet aus:
*Xbox 360*
Mass Effect für 23,90€
Lost Planet (19€)
Overloard (34€)
Virtua Fighter 5 (29€)
Need for Speed Pro Street (23€)
Eternal Sonata (24€)
Tony Hawk Proving Ground (25€)


*PS 3*
Ratchet & Clank - Tools of Destruction (28€)
Die Legende von Beowulf - Das Spiel (29€)


----------



## Iceman (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnäppchen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.01.2008 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Amazon mistet aus:



Sehr geil. Erstmal Eternal Sonata für den Preis bestellt. War mir nicht sicher obs mir Vollpreis wert wäre, aber für 25€ ists gekauft. Die anderen Spiele hab ich leider schon oder sie interessieren mich nicht.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnäppchen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.01.2008 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ratchet & Clank - Tools of Destruction (28€)


Whoa, ich hatte mich da auf ne längere Wartezeit eingestellt, bis ich das für ~30€ krieg   

Schade, daß die keine 360 für, sagen wir, 100€ dazugepackt haben, Mass Effect hätt ich da grad auch noch mitgenommen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnäppchen*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 25.01.2008 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 25.01.2008 21:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Generell hätte ich nun wirklich nicht mit einem so schnellen (wenn auch nur kurzzeitigen) Ausverkauf von Konsolenspielen gerechnet.
Gut, bei Play.com findet man immer was, aber aktuell haut Amazon raus, was nur geht. :o

Wer etwa noch eine Playstation 2 braucht, der bekommt für 71€ eine PlayStation 2 Konsole inkl. GT 4 Platinum und Tourist Trophy Platinum Für 71€.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnäppchen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.01.2008 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Generell hätte ich nun wirklich nicht mit einem so schnellen (wenn auch nur kurzzeitigen) Ausverkauf von Konsolenspielen gerechnet.
> Gut, bei Play.com findet man immer was, aber aktuell haut Amazon raus, was nur geht. :o




Bedeutet es aber nicht auch, dass neue Spiele wie ME und R&C relativ gesehen Ladenhüter sind (zumindest jetzt)?


Allerdings sind die Preisnachlässe wirklich teils heftig. Also zu PS1 und PS2 (Anfangs-)Zeiten habe ich das nicht so in Erinnerung. Da gab es imo eigentlich ziemlich konstante (hohe) Preise.
Vielleicht eine Folge des gewachsenen Konsolenmarktes, da früher eben viel mehr PC-Land?


Ich würde übrigens bei Bedarf so schnell wie möglich zuschlagen, die Preise schwanken bei amazon gerne mal und beziehen sich natürlich oft auch nur auf den aktuellen Bestand.

z.B.: Bei Blu-Ray Filmen werden immer wieder mal Titel (von25-30€) auf 20€ oder knapp darunter gesenkt, aber meist nur für einen Tag als wenn amazon ihre Preise auswürfeln würden


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnäppchen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 25.01.2008 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Bedeutet es aber nicht auch, dass neue Spiele wie ME und R&C relativ gesehen Ladenhüter sind (zumindest jetzt)?


Durchaus möglich. Insbesondere vielleicht im Weihnachtsgeschäft schlecht gelaufen.




> Allerdings sind die Preisnachlässe wirklich teils heftig. Also zu PS1 und PS2 (Anfangs-)Zeiten habe ich das nicht so in Erinnerung. Da gab es imo eigentlich ziemlich konstante (hohe) Preise.
> Vielleicht eine Folge des gewachsenen Konsolenmarktes, da früher eben viel mehr PC-Land?


Aber „damals“ waren PC Spiele auch sehr viel länger zum hohen Preis im Laden. Gerade auch bei den Preisen (ein Konsolenspiel für 2X€ statt 5X) wird Amazon die Games nicht unter dem Einkaufspreis verkaufen. Denke eher diese Aktionen bietet Amazon als „Service“ an, um den Titel wieder ins Gespräch zu bringen, in den Charts auf Platz 1 zu führen, etc. Oder man denke an die "Daueraktion" von Gothic 3, wo über Wochen und Monate die Collectors Edition für ~25€ verkauft wurde.
EA war ja bislang nie ein Publisher, der für eine schnelle Preisreduzierung war, aber was wird da alles angeboten. Doch mir als Kunde kann es nur recht sein. *g*




> Ich würde übrigens bei Bedarf so schnell wie möglich zuschlagen, die Preise schwanken bei amazon gerne mal und beziehen sich natürlich oft auch nur auf den aktuellen Bestand.


Habe ich auch schon mehrfach gemerkt. Vor 2 Stunden noch einen Artikel für 20€ bekommen und dann war er plötzlich wieder auf dem UVP-Preis von 49,99. Aber bei den heutigen Schnäppchen wird schon alles verpackt. 


Edit: Die ersten Games sind inzwischen ausverkauft, wie etwa Mass Effect (Versand in 1 bis 4 Wochen.) 

Edit 2: Nicht nur ausverkauft, sondern auch der Preis liegt wieder bei 60€.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Schnäppchen*

Für die Wii-Spieler unter uns:
Super Paper Mario für 19€

Hatte eigentlich vor, mal wieder nen Monat Pause einzulegen mit dem kaufen und erstmal den Januar-Haufen abzuarbeiten (amazon UK hatte kürzlich auch ein paar nette Sachen, z.B. die Guild Wars Nightfall-CE für 10 Pfund), aber gut, wenn man nie was billiges kauft, kann man auch nie was sparen. Hat man dann ja auch nix von^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Januar 2008)

*CoD*

Activision verkündet, dass inzwischen über 7 Millionen Exemplare von CoD 4 verkauft  wurden. 
http://www.gamershell.com/news/44994.html

Wirklich beeindruckende Zahlen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. Januar 2008)

*CryEngine 2 auf PS3 und XBox 360*

Im Rahmen der Games Developer Conference 2008 in San Francisco wird die CryEngine 2 nun erstmalig auf den beiden aktuellen Konsolen zu sehen sein. Spätestens dann wird man sehen, ob die Konsolen tatsächlich zu langsam für den vollen optischen Genuss sind, oder ob man Grafikblender wie Crysis problemlos genießen könnte. Ob Crysis nun tatsächlich für die Konsole(n) kommt, ist hingegen immer noch unbekannt.

Quelle: Consolewars

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Januar 2008)

*ZP*

ZP-Review zu Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles (und bei der Gelegenheit wird gleich noch die ganze RE-Serie zerrissen  )
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/2883-Zero-Punctuation-Resident-Evil-Umbrella-Chronicles

scheinbar nächstes mal dann CoD4 ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Januar 2008)

*Zahlen von Sony*

*Sonys Playstation-Sparte arbeitet wieder profitabel*


> Der japanische Elektronikkonzern Sony hat unter anderem dank seiner profitabel gewordenen Spiele-Sparte, die unter anderem für die Playstation 3 verantwortlich zeichnet, Rekordergebnisse im dritten Quartal des laufenden Geschäftsjahres erzielt. Der Nettogewinn stieg im dritten Geschäftsquartal im Vergleich zum Vorjahr um 25 Prozent auf 200,2 Milliarden Yen (1,26 Milliarden Euro). Der Umsatz erhöhte sich um 9,6 Prozent auf 2,859 Billionen Yen (18,034 Milliarden Euro).
> 
> Sony hebt vor allem hervor, dass Kostensenkungen bei der Hardware der Playstation 3 das Ergebnis der Spiele-Sparte stark verbessert hätten. Darüber hinaus habe sich der Absatz sowohl der Playstation 3 als auch der Playstation Portable weiter gesteigert, während die Verkäufe der Playstation 2 rückläufig seien. So habe man 4,9 Millionen Playstation 3 an den Mann und die Frau bringen können, ein Wachstum im Jahresvergleich um 3,24 Millionen Einheiten. Auch der Absatz an Software-Titeln für die Playstation 3 sei angestiegen, während er für Playstation 2 und Playstation Portable geschrumpft sei. Der Umsatz der Sparte stieg im Jahresvergleich um 31,2 Prozent auf 581,2 Milliarden Yen (3,67 Milliarden Euro). Der operative Gewinn lag bei 12,9 Milliarden Yen (81,4 Millionen Euro), nachdem im Jahr zuvor für die Spiele-Abteilung von Sony noch ein Verlust von 54,2 Milliarden Yen in den Büchern stand. [...]
> Sony hob die Gewinnerwartung für das Gesamtgeschäftsjahr an und rechnet nun mit einem Nettogewinn von 340 Milliarden Yen (2,14 Milliarden Euro) nach zuvor prognostizierten 330 Milliarden Yen.[/b]


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/102742/from/atom10


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: ZP*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 30.01.2008 23:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ZP-Review zu Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles (und bei der Gelegenheit wird gleich noch die ganze RE-Serie zerrissen  )
> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/2883-Zero-Punctuation-Resident-Evil-Umbrella-Chronicles
> 
> scheinbar nächstes mal dann CoD4 ^^




ich find diese hass reviews teilweise beschissen. es wird immer nur gemekert und geklagt an was alles die aktuellen spiele mangeln usw. diesen "früher war alles besser " gequatsche geht mir auf den zeiger....


----------



## crackajack (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: ZP*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 31.01.2008 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> hass reviews


 :-o 
Imo trifft er immer genau den Punkt. Das was andere Tests an neg. Kritik irgendwie nur beiläufig erwähnen, verwendet er halt als Fundament und überzeichnet es.
Er lobt ja gewisse Sachen auch immer wieder.... ziemlich widerwillig. *g*

Er übertreibt halt seine im Kern berechtigte Kritik einfach nur auf humoristische Art. Das muss man doch nicht so auffassen das er alles Scheiße findet.

Ich finde seine Videos meist auch informativ (manchmal sogar besser wie ernsthafte Reviews, da die mir tlw. zu wenig Kritik bringen). Wenn es dir aber nichts bringt, guck es halt nicht an......


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: ZP*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 31.01.2008 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 30.01.2008 23:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm die Sache nicht so Ernst. Es ist primär eine lustige Art und Weise Spiele ein wenig anders zu betrachten. Positive Beweihräucherung liest man doch überall, da finde ich es ganz angenehm, wenn sich jemand andere Aspekte des Spiels vornimmt. So manche Sachen mögen ja auf "damals war alles besser" bauen oder nur Kleinigkeiten sein, aber an vielen Stelle kann ich dem Typen auch nur Recht geben, was teilseise für Design-/Gameplayentscheidungen getroffen wurden. Oftmals entwickelt sich leider nur primär die Optik / Technik weiter, aber nicht das Gameplay. (frische Ideen und/oder gute Umsetzung).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Februar 2008)

*Gears of War 2*

Die Anzeichen für den Nachfolger verdichten sich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.totally360.com/gameinfo.php?gameid=438&details=news&newsid=2357

Das Heft erscheint am 12.02, also könnte es auf der kommenden GDC noch mehr Infos geben.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Februar 2008)

*Zahlen von EA*



> Gewinn in Millionen-Dollar:
> 
> PlayStation 2: $ 301 Millionen
> Xbox 360: $ 196 Millionen
> ...


http://www.areagames.de/areagames/news/52396/EA-Gewinne-PS2-immer-noch-Koenig.aspx

Und den kompletten Bericht mit SEHR viel mehr Zahlen und Angaben gibt es hier


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Februar 2008)

*Rock Band in Europa*

*PS3-, PS2- & Wii-Versionen später?*


> Während man in Nordamerika schon seit Ende 2007 munter musizieren darf, befindet sich die PAL-Version von Rock Band noch in der Warteschleife. Vor Kurzem hatte Electronic Arts verkündet, dass die MTV/Harmonix-Produktion hierzulande im zweiten Quartal, also irgendwann zwischen Anfang April und Ende Juni, veröffentlicht werden wird.
> 
> Wenn man der Quelle Kotakus glauben darf, könnte sich jene Angabe allerdings nur auf die Xbox 360-Version des Spiels bezogen haben. Die soll angeblich für den Mai vorgesehen sein. Ganz im Gegensatz zu den PS3-, PS2- und Wii-Fassungen - die könnten laut jenem Maulwurf vielleicht erst im September erscheinen. EA selbst hat sich zu dem Gerücht bislang noch nicht geäußert.


http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/360/9010/1749248/Rock_Band.html


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Gears of War 2*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.02.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anzeichen für den Nachfolger verdichten sich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Gamepro hat damit ne ziemlich lächerliche Aktion abgeliefert.
Mark Rein hatte es ja schon als Nonsense im Vorfeld betitelt, der Artikel befasst sich nun auch wirklich nur mit Spekulationen wie ein Gears2 sein könnte - und damit wurde irreführend auf dem Cover geworben...
zum Nachlesen:
http://kotaku.com/353059/read-gamepros-nonsense-gears-of-war-2-article


@RockBand: Wie üblich ist die PS3-Version hierzulande aber schon im Fach(online)handel erhältlich, da region-free. Man sollte dann aber darauf achten, dass die eigene KK im US-Store akzeptiert wird, oft sind diese Addons an die Landesversion gebunden (z.B. die Tracks von GH3 aus dem US-Store funktionieren nicht mit der PAL-Version).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Februar 2008)

*Charts*

*MediaControl Verkaufscharts 28.01.2008 bis 03.02.2008*

PC
    * 1 (1) Crysis Electronic Arts
    * 2 (2) Call Of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare
    * 3 (4) Counter-Strike: Source Electronic Arts
    * 4 (NEU) Die Sims - Inselgeschichten Electronic Arts
    * 5 (5) World Of WarCraft - Battlechest Vivendi Games
    * 6 (3) Hellgate: London Electronic Arts
    * 7 (7) The Witcher Atari
    * 8 (14) Need For Speed: ProStreet Electronic Arts
    * 9 (WE) Unreal Tournament 3 Midway
    * 10 ( World In Conflict - Uncut Edition Vivendi 


Xbox 360
    * 1 (1) Burnout Paradise Electronic Arts
    * 2 (2) Assassin's Creed Ubisoft
    * 3 (3) Call Of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare (Activision)
    * 4 (NEU) Kingdom Under Fire: Circle Of Doom (Microsoft)
    * 5 (6) Halo 3 - Standard Edition (Microsoft)
    * 6 (4) Mass Effect (Microsoft)
    * 7 (7) FIFA 08 Electronic Arts
    * 8 (5) Need For Speed: ProStreet Electronic Arts
    * 9 ( Kane & Lynch: Dead Men Eidos
    * 10 (9) Guitar Hero III: Legends Of Rock (Activision) 



PS3
    * 1 (1) Burnout Paradise Electronic Arts
    * 2 (2) Uncharted: Drakes Schicksal Sony Computer Entertainment
    * 3 (3) Assassin's Creed Ubisoft
    * 4 (5) Call Of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare
    * 5 (6) Motorstorm Sony Computer Entertainment 1
    * 6 (7) FIFA 08 Electronic Arts
    * 7 ( Need For Speed: ProStreet Electronic Arts
    * 8 (4) Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools Of Destruction Sony Computer Entertainment
    * 9 (9) Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 Konami
    * 10 (10) SingStar + Mikrophon Sony Computer Entertainment 


Wii
    * 1 (1) Super Mario Galaxy Nintendo 6
    * 2 (9) RTL Winter Sports 2008 - The Ultimate Challenge (RTL Games)
    * 3 (2) Mario & Sonic bei den Olympischen Spielen Sega
    * 4 (4) Super Paper Mario Nintendo o.A.
    * 5 (5) Link's Crossbow Training (+ Wii Zapper) Nintendo
    * 6 (3) Mario Party 8 Nintendo
    * 7 (6) The Legend Of Zelda: Twilight Princess Nintendo
    * 8 ( Big Brain Academy: Wii Degree Nintendo
    * 9 (NEU) Smarty Pants - Das Besserwisserspiel Electronic Arts
    * 10 (7) Zack & Wiki: Der Schatz von Barbaros (Capcom Europe) 

http://www.areagames.de/areagames/news/52474/Media-Control-Charts-KW05.aspx


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Februar 2008)

*Multi-Titel von Factor 5*



> Los Angeles, CA (PRWEB) February 6, 2008 -- xaitment GmbH, one of the leading developers and service providers of artificial intelligence for the games and simulation industries, announced today that they will begin *work with Factor 5 for the implementation of xaitment's AI system in the developer's yet-to-be-announced multi-platform title.*
> 
> Factor 5 was founded over 20 years ago in Cologne, Germany. Now with their head office in San Rafael, California, Factor 5 is recognized as one of the most important independent and privately-owned, multi-platform development studios worldwide. The company is responsible for creating many highly-successful games, including the "Star Wars® Rogue Squadron®" series, "Indiana Jones®", the classic "Turrican®" and the PlayStation®3-exclusive "LAIR".
> 
> ...


http://www.emediawire.com/releases/2008/2/prweb680734.htm


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Februar 2008)

*Neue Inhalte für Mass Effect*



> Neue Missionen für das Weltraum Action-RPG
> 
> BioWare gibt bekannt, dass man am 10. März die ersten herunterladbaren Inhalte für Mass Effect veröffentlichen wird. In Zukunft sollen dann weitere Inhalte folgen.
> 
> ...


consolewars


----------



## Blue_Ace (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Neue Inhalte für Mass Effect*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.02.2008 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> > Neue Missionen für das Weltraum Action-RPG
> >
> > BioWare gibt bekannt, dass man am 10. März die ersten herunterladbaren Inhalte für Mass Effect veröffentlichen wird. In Zukunft sollen dann weitere Inhalte folgen.
> >
> ...



90 Minuten für etwa 400 MS Punkte, was wohl in etwa +/- 4€ sind, ist ja richtig üppig. Bin mir ehrlich nicht so sicher ob man das jetzt teuer oder preiswert nennen soll.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. Februar 2008)

*Trailer zu Boom Blox*

Wie seit längerer Zeit bekannt sein dürfte, arbeit Steven Spielberg als kreativer Leiter mit dem Publisher EA zusammen, um eine eigene (Casual-)Serie auf den Markt zu bringen. Den Anfang macht der Titel "Boom Blox", der exklusiv im Mai 2008 für Wii erscheinen wird. Wie sich das Spiel nun tatsächlich spielen wird, und was überhaupt der tiefere Sinn der Applikation sein soll, ist bisher noch immer nicht gänzlich geklärt. Immerhin gibt es aber einen ersten Trailer, der trotz sehr kindgerechter Grafik zumindest interessant wirkt, und dank kreativer Aspekte und Editoren ein annehmbares Spielerlebnis erhoffen lässt.

Regards, eX!


----------



## crackajack (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Trailer zu Boom Blox*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 07.02.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ersten Trailer, der trotz sehr kindgerechter Grafik zumindest interessant wirkt, und dank kreativer Aspekte und Editoren ein annehmbares Spielerlebnis erhoffen lässt.


Ist das eine Demo für die PhysX-Fähigkeiten der wii? Überzeugt mich mehr als das Zeug vom PC. *g*

Ich kann mir unter dem Spiel nichts vorstellen.... :-o


----------



## EmmasPapa (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Trailer zu Boom Blox*



			
				crackajack am 07.02.2008 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 07.02.2008 12:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich auch nicht, aber das ist ja gerade das interessante  

Quelle Golem:

_Boom Blox dreht sich um virtuelle Bauklötze, "Blox" genannt. Dabei geht es vorrangig um das intelligente Zerlegen von Bauwerken, wobei eine Physik-Engine für authentisches Zusammenkrachen in Echtzeit sorgen soll. Die über 300 versprochenen Spielstufen sind verteilt auf verschiedene Umgebungen und von 30 verschiedenen Spielfiguren wie Blox-legenden Hennen oder baseballwerfenden Affen bewohnt, mit denen interagiert werden kann. 

Je weiter der Spieler vorankommt, desto mehr unterschiedliche Bausteine, sonstige Gegenstände und Spielfiguren stehen ihm im Konstruktionsmodus zur Verfügung - bereits absolvierte Level können so neu gestaltet werden. Spieler sollen dabei einen einfachen Editor vorfinden, große Freiheit beim Design haben und ihre selbst erstellten Level über WiiConnect24 anderen zum Spielen zur Verfügung stellen können. Gespielt werden kann alleine, kooperativ und gegeneinander. 

Verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade und die Möglichkeit - so EA-Produzent Louis Castle -, "endlose Gameplay-Kombinationen" zu erstellen, sollen zu anhaltendem Spielspaß beitragen. "Boom Blox spielt mit dem Spaß, mit Blöcken zu bauen oder diese umzustürzen, etwas, das Kinder und Erwachsene jeden Alters sofort anspricht", so Spielberg. "Ich bin selbst ein Gamer und wollte ein Videospiel schaffen, das ich mit meinen Kindern spielen kann." Vor allem die Wii-Steuerung hatte es ihm dabei angetan. 

Entwickelt wird Boom Blox bei EA Los Angeles unter EAs Casual-Games-Marke "EA Casual Entertainment". Die Wii-Version von Boom Blox soll im Mai 2008 zumindest in den USA erscheinen, bereits für das Frühjahr 2008 angekündigt ist die Handy-Version. Auf dem Handy soll Boom Blox das erste Spiel sein, welches das Erstellen und Austauschen eigener Level erlaubt. 

Der ehemalige EA-Chef Larry Probst hatte Spielberg 2005 zum weltgrößten Erzähler hochgelobt. Was nach Boom Blox von EA und Spielberg an erzählerisch vielleicht gehaltvolleren Spielen kommen wird, bleibt abzuwarten. (ck) _


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Trailer zu Boom Blox*



			
				EmmasPapa am 07.02.2008 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> *text*



Ah, danke. Kannte ich noch nicht. Hört sich aber imho durchaus interessant an, weil es eben  andersartiger zu sein scheint, als die üblichen Titel für Wii (Lightgun-Shooter oder Minispielsammlungen). Wenn ich bedenke, wie lange ich damals an dieser banalen Havoc-Technikdemo für den PC gesessen habe (man konnte da einen Cowboy durch einen Saloon werfen, und die Einrichtung demolieren), dann könnte mir das "Bloxen" wohl auch Spaß bereiten - gerade wenn man eigene Umgebungen bauen und anschließend zerstören darf. *g*

Abwarten...aber mit Blox und Spore könnte es von EA 2008 gleich 2 Spiele für Wii geben, die Potential haben.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Februar 2008)

*Zahlen von Activision*

Es gibt Zahlen von Activision:


> SANTA MONICA, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Activision, Inc. (Nasdaq:ATVI - News) today announced record financial results for the third fiscal quarter ended December 31, 2007.
> 
> Net revenues for the third quarter were a record $1.48 billion, an 80% increase, as compared to net revenues of $824.3 million reported for the same quarter last fiscal year. Net income for the third fiscal quarter was $272.2 million, for $0.86 in earnings per diluted share, as compared to a net income of $142.8 million and earnings per diluted share of $0.46 reported for the third quarter of last fiscal year. Excluding the impact of expenses related to equity-based compensation, the company had adjusted net income of $284.9 million and earnings per diluted share of $0.90 for the third quarter. This compares to adjusted net income of $147.5 million and earnings per diluted share of $0.48, excluding the impact of expenses related to equity-based compensation for the third quarter of last fiscal year.
> 
> ...


http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/080207/20080207006452.html?.v=1


----------



## Blue_Ace (8. Februar 2008)

*Lost Odyssee, erste Wertungen*

Auf gamerankings.com sind die ersten Wertungen erschienen welche teils nicht überzeugend sind. So vergibt Gamespy eine 2.5 von 5 und IGN eine 8.2 von 10. An technischen Mängeln soll es happern ebenso an der Story.

 http://www.gamerankings.com/htmlpages2/928334.asp


----------



## Iceman (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lost Odyssee, erste Wertungen*



			
				Blue_Ace am 08.02.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf gamerankings.com sind die ersten Wertungen erschienen welche teils nicht überzeugend sind. So vergibt Gamespy eine 2.5 von 5 und IGN eine 8.2 von 10. An technischen Mängeln soll es happern ebenso an der Story.
> 
> http://www.gamerankings.com/htmlpages2/928334.asp



Im Gametrailers Video Review wird die Story ausdrücklich gelobt 

Sonderlich interessieren tut mich das Spiel ehrlich gesagt nicht, irgendwie kann ich mit diesen asiatischen interaktiven Filmen nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## undergrounderX (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lost Odyssee, erste Wertungen*



			
				Iceman am 08.02.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 08.02.2008 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dito, wenn ich da nur an die Story von Lost Planet denke   
Das meiste ist mir zu kitschig zu bunt und zu emotional. Ich bin einfach noch nicht dazu bereit mich emotional in ein Computerspiel reinzudenken. Da nehmen mich die ganzen asiatischen Storys nicht mit.


----------



## Iceman (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lost Odyssee, erste Wertungen*



			
				undergrounderX am 08.02.2008 18:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Dito, wenn ich da nur an die Story von Lost Planet denke
> Das meiste ist mir zu kitschig zu bunt und zu emotional. Ich bin einfach noch nicht dazu bereit mich emotional in ein Computerspiel reinzudenken. Da nehmen mich die ganzen asiatischen Storys nicht mit.



Die Story von Lost Planet fand ich garnicht so schlimm. Außerdem war das Spiel spaßig. 
Mit interaktiven Spielfilm meinte ich eher die typischen Japano "RPGs" wo sich die einzigen Userinteraktionen auf Rumlaufen und Kämpfen beschränken.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Trailer zu Boom Blox*

Ich hab mal so eine Frage zwischendurch, da ich grad echt keine Lust mehr hab zu suchen (Ja ich habs probiert^^):

Was für Spiele gibt es denn, die man an EINER Xbox360 zusammen oder gegeneinander spielen kann. Ich seh da nämlich momentan ziemlich schwarz, wenn nichtmal burnout paradise sowas hat. 

Aber könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? Ich hoffe ja es gibt nicht NUR Shooter.

Kane&Lynch steht schon oben auf der Liste


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Trailer zu Boom Blox*



			
				RoTTeN1234 am 08.02.2008 23:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Was für Spiele gibt es denn, die man an EINER Xbox360 zusammen oder gegeneinander spielen kann. Ich seh da nämlich momentan ziemlich schwarz, wenn nichtmal burnout paradise sowas hat.


Blazing Angels (u.a. Coop)
Blazing Angels 2 (u.a. Coop)
Burnout Revenge
Call of Duty 2
Call of Duty 3
Call of Juarez
Crash of the Titans (Coop)
Dead of Alive 4
Dynastie Warriors 5: Empires (u.a. Coop)
Eragon (Coop)
Eternal Sonata (nur Coop)
FarCry Instincts Predator
Forza Motorsport 2
Full Auto
Gears of War (u.a. Coop)
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter (u.a. spezielle Coop-Missionen)
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 (u.a. spezielle Coop-Missionen)
Guitar Hero 2
Guitar Hero 3
Halo 3 (u.a. Coop)
Kameo (u.a. Coop – benötigt Coop-Patch)
Kane & Lynch: Dead Men (u.a. Coop)
Lego Star Wars – Die klassische Trilogie (Coop)
Lego Star Wars – Die komplette Saga (Coop)
Marvel Ultimate Alliance (Coop)
Need for Speed Pro Street
Perfect Dark Zero (u.a. Coop und bietet auch Bots für die anderen Modi)
Pirates of the Caribbean
Project Gotham Racing 3
Project Gotham Racing 4
Rainbow Six Vegas (u.a. Coop)
Rayman Raving Rabbids
Ridge Racer 6
Rockstar Präsentiert Tischtennis
Rumble Roses XX
Soldier of Fortune: Payback
Stuntsman Ignition
Tetris Evolution
The Outfit (u.a. Coop)
Top Spin 2
Virtua Fighter 5
Virtua Tennis
Und viele Sportspielserien wie NHL, NBA, NBA Street, etc.




> Aber könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen? Ich hoffe ja es gibt nicht NUR Shooter.


Empfehlenswert sind IMO sehr viele der Coop-Spiele, Beat'em Ups, Sport- und Rennspiele.


----------



## McDrake (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Trailer zu Boom Blox*

Neu dazu:
Conflict Denied Ops (Auch coop)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. Februar 2008)

*D-Zahlen*

mal wieder offizielle Verkaufszahlen für Deutschland:

Leider muss man es etwas aufdröseln und es ist nicht alles ganz klar.


November+Dezember 2007 (alles GfK):

Handhelds:
1. NDS: 653.000 St. (Gesamt 2007: 1,8 Mio. laut Nintendo)
2. PSP ? (wird gar nicht genannt, aber die kann sich doch nicht weniger als die 360 verkauft haben?!)

Konsolen:
1. Wii: 339.000 St. (Gesamt 2007: 675.000 laut Nintendo)
2. PS2: 184.000 St.
3. PS3: 136.000 St. (März bis Dezember 2007: 309.000 laut GfK)
4. 360: 56.000 St. (Gesamt Vorjahr [kA welches jetzt gemeint ist]: "weniger als halb so viel wie die PS3")

GfK Zahlen decken 80% der Vertriebskanäle, tatsächliche Zahlen also noch ein Stück höher.
(und Nintendo-Zahlen wohl ein Stück darunter, denk mal die gegeben wieder Ausgelieferte Mengen an? Wobei es wegen der Knappheit wohl schon fast ein Vollverkauf war ^^)

http://www.finanzen.net/eurams/eurams_exklusiv.asp?pkNewsNr=673748



Ich hätte zwar eher gedacht, dass die 360 besser abschneidet, da sie mit einem ähnlichen Spieleangebot quasi dem PC als Spieleplattform die Kunden ablaufen kann, aber verwunderlich ist es irgendwie nicht, weil dann doch bei uns eher auf Qualität  statt Günstiger gesetzt wird (und sei es nach der HDMI-360 nur noch im Kopf, aber ich denke schon, dass man mit leiser und neuen Technologien wie BR hierzulande immer noch mehr Punkten kann).
+eben typische Europa-Affinität zur Playstation/deren (japanischen) Serien.

Laut Nintendo hat die Wii auch in Deutschland völlig neue Märkte erschlossen, daher lässt sich wie immer imo der Erfolg im "richtigen" Spielebereich schwer einordnen (außer natürlich, dass Nintendo sich in jedem Land eine goldene Nase verdient  )


Gemessen an den Chart-Platzierungen der letzten Monate, wird es Softwaremäßig im Verhältnis wohl ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## undergrounderX (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: D-Zahlen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.02.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte zwar eher gedacht, dass die 360 besser abschneidet, da sie mit einem ähnlichen Spieleangebot quasi dem PC als Spieleplattform die Kunden ablaufen kann, aber verwunderlich ist es irgendwie nicht, weil dann doch bei uns eher auf Qualität  statt Günstiger gesetzt wird (und sei es nach der HDMI-360 nur noch im Kopf, aber ich denke schon, dass man mit leiser und neuen Technologien wie BR hierzulande immer noch mehr Punkten kann).
> +eben typische Europa-Affinität zur Playstation/deren (japanischen) Serien.


Naja ich seh da ehr andere Gründe.
 Die PS2 war hier dominierend und hat eine große Fangemeinde, während die Xbox 1 ein Mega Flop war. Sehr viele potentielle Kunden haben noch gewartet und dann eben zugeschlagen als die Preissenkung kam. 
Im Enddefekt sind für mich die Gründe stärker, dass Sony hier eine riesige Fangemeinde an Harcore Spielern hatte (die Causual sind jetzt zu der Wii gewandert) und die 360 praktisch von Null anfangen musste und das die Fangemeinde von Sony bis zur Preissenkung gewartet hat.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: D-Zahlen*

Das mit der starken PS 2 bzw. dem Namen Sony/Playstation ist sicherlich richtig. Allerdings hat MS IMO noch ganz andere Schwierigkeiten, die sich inzwischen sehr stark in Europa / Deutschland bemerkbar machen.
Ich würde auch mal sagen, dass der "Ruf" von MS hier doch eher schlechter ist und gerade dann schlägt das Debakel vom RoD richtig durch. Die Konsole muss man ja nicht einmal kennen, vom RoD hat fast jeder gehört. Wenn man dann mal einen Blick auf das Gerät werden will (Freunde, im Laden, etc.), dann fällt einem dazu die extreme Lautstärke auf.

Andere Sachen wie Anfangs kein HDMI, kostenpflichtiges Xbox Live oder (noch) kein Blu-Ray Laufwerk, etc. sind ja durchaus Negativpunkte, aber doch alles zweitrangig. Ich zocke zwar liebend gern auf der Box, aber eine wirklich leise und zuverlässige 360-Version wäre ein Traum.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: D-Zahlen*



			
				undergrounderX am 10.02.2008 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich seh da ehr andere Gründe.
> Die PS2 war hier dominierend und hat eine große Fangemeinde, während die Xbox 1 ein Mega Flop war. Sehr viele potentielle Kunden haben noch gewartet und dann eben zugeschlagen als die Preissenkung kam.
> Im Enddefekt sind für mich die Gründe stärker, dass Sony hier eine riesige Fangemeinde an Harcore Spielern hatte (die Causual sind jetzt zu der Wii gewandert) und die 360 praktisch von Null anfangen musste und das die Fangemeinde von Sony bis zur Preissenkung gewartet hat.



Die Xbox1 war aber in jedem Land ein Flop  (im Verhältnis mit der PS2 auch in den USA).
Daher erklärt sich dadurch nicht unbedingt der große Unterschied der heutigen Verkäufe von PS3/360 zwischen Europa und USA-

Zwar haben "Fans" eine große Gewichtung, die PS1 wurde aber ja trotz Nintendo und Sega überall Marktführer, obwohl auch Sony da von Null angefangen hatte.
(mit der heutigen/xbox1 Situation natürlich schwer zu vergleichen).



btw. ich will endlich offizielle Zahlen zu jedem Land und zu allem 
auf vgchartz-Schätzungen kann man sich ja nicht wirklich verlassen, die geben vielleicht noch eine gute Tendenz ab. Z.B. ist es interessant wie die Länderunterschiede immer größer werden. So kann z.B. Italien wenig mit der Wii anfangen, in Spanien gibt es mehr als doppelt so viele PS3 wie 360-Konsolen und in "other" dominiert die 360 und die Wii ist mit Abstand das Schlusslicht. Könnte da nicht jemand mal ne Doktorarbeit drüber machen


----------



## Blue_Ace (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: D-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.02.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der starken PS 2 bzw. dem Namen Sony/Playstation ist sicherlich richtig. Allerdings hat MS IMO noch ganz andere Schwierigkeiten, die sich inzwischen sehr stark in Europa / Deutschland bemerkbar machen.
> Ich würde auch mal sagen, dass der "Ruf" von MS hier doch eher schlechter ist und gerade dann schlägt das Debakel vom RoD richtig durch. Die Konsole muss man ja nicht einmal kennen, vom RoD hat fast jeder gehört. Wenn man dann mal einen Blick auf das Gerät werden will (Freunde, im Laden, etc.), dann fällt einem dazu die extreme Lautstärke auf.
> 
> Andere Sachen wie Anfangs kein HDMI, kostenpflichtiges Xbox Live oder (noch) kein Blu-Ray Laufwerk, etc. sind ja durchaus Negativpunkte, aber doch alles zweitrangig. Ich zocke zwar liebend gern auf der Box, aber eine wirklich leise und zuverlässige 360-Version wäre ein Traum.



Ein Traum einer zuverlässigen und leisen 360 lebt auch bei mir, denke aber kaum das der je in Erfüllung geht. Blu-Ray interessiert mich bisher nicht ebenso das HDMI, kostenpflichtiges Xbox Live kann ich verkraften wenn endlich mal ein Store für Erwachsene eröffnet wird.

Anderes Thema - Kann es sein das der Videomarktplatz in Deutschland praktisch schon wieder gestorben ist? Nach gut 2 Monaten (nur) gut 23 Filme zur Auswahl ohne Serien ist meiner Meinung arg dürftig (vor allem ist die Auswahl der Filme mit Ausnahme von 300 nicht sehr aktuell). Wenn ich den Ami-Marktplatz ansehe erscheinen dort vom Gefühl her mehr Movies.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: D-Zahlen*

öhm Frage btw:
Kann man bei der 360 wirklich nicht das Bild über HDMI und gleichzeitig den Surround-Sound über ein optisches Kabel ausgeben?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: D-Zahlen*



			
				Blue_Ace am 11.02.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Anderes Thema - Kann es sein das der Videomarktplatz in Deutschland praktisch schon wieder gestorben ist? Nach gut 2 Monaten (nur) gut 23 Filme zur Auswahl


Fast gestorben würde ich sagen. Es gab inzwischen zwar auch einige Neueinsteiger und die Zahl der Filme ist auf 30 angewachsen, aber es tut sich insgesamt kaum was. Wirklich schade, da mir das Konzept eigentlich sehr gut gefällt und ich mir kaum einen Film mehrfach anschaue.




			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.02.2008 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> öhm Frage btw:
> Kann man bei der 360 wirklich nicht das Bild über HDMI und gleichzeitig den Surround-Sound über ein optisches Kabel ausgeben?


Doch, kann man.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: D-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.02.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 11.02.2008 18:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habs auch grad erlesen. War wegen Kumpel mit neuer HDMI-360-Premium, der aber keinen HDMI-Reciever hat sondern "nur" einen ohne.

Allerdings muss er ja nun dieses 50€ HDMI/Adapter-Kabel von MS kaufen? War ja irgendwie klar   (so langsam bekomme ich nämlich schon Kopfschmerzen wenn ich von der günstigen 360 als Pluspunkt lese, da das Sparpotential dann doch sehr auf die Kundenwünsche ankommt...).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: D-Zahlen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.02.2008 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings muss er ja nun dieses 50€ HDMI/Adapter-Kabel von MS kaufen? War ja irgendwie klar


Muss man nicht. Es geht auch viel preiswerter. Einfach beim normalen Kabel das Plastik am Ende entfernen (ggf. noch ein wenig Isolierband drum) bzw. mit einer Pfeile etwas entfernen, so dass man den Stecker zusätzlich zum HD-Kabel anschließen kann.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: D-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.02.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 11.02.2008 18:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mh, ich meinte jetzt zwar ohne basteln, aber das klingt noch machbar angesichts des Preises, werde es mal vorschlagen ^^

mein Groll bleibt aber  

Edit: Bei mir wird das wohl auch weiterhin nichts, komme mit amazon-Preisen auf ca. 760€ inkl. "basteln", 640€ wenn ich mich mit der 20GB HDD abfinde.
(wer sich jetzt wundert, ich rechne mind. 240€ Onlinegebühren für die Zeit bis zur nächsten Konsole/Xbox ein).
Auf fast 900€ komme ich dann, wenn ich zufrieden sein will (und wegen PS3 auch ohne HD-Laufwerk).

Da dann Zweitkonsole und eher Singleplayer-Präferenz wäre vielleicht als Kompromiss auch Premium ohne alles + ab und zu ein Monat Gold drin. Dann aber noch günstiger + später (Budget-Titel).

Stocke für das Geld dann doch lieber die Anlage auf, ist nötiger :/
Muss ich mich halt weiterhin Fanboy betiteln lassen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: D-Zahlen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.02.2008 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich mich halt weiterhin Fanboy betiteln lassen


Willst du doch auch. 


*Neues Herr der Ringe und Nights of the Old Republic*
Neues "Lord of the Rings von Pendemic" und Bioware arbeitet wohl an KotOR 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://kotaku.com/355794/pandemic-working-on-new-lord-of-the-rings-title


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Februar 2008)

*US-Zahlen*

*US-Hardwarezahlen für Jan08*

```
Wii		274.000
PlayStation 3	269.000
PlayStation 2	264.000
Nintendo DS	251.000
PSP		230.000
Xbox 360	230.000
```


*US-Softwarezahlen Jan08*

```
01. CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE	X360	330.900
02. WII PLAY				WII	298.100
03. GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK	WII	239.600
04.  ROCK BAND				X360	183.800
05. GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK	X360	182.700
06. SUPER MARIO GALAXY			WII	172.000
07. BURNOUT PARADISE			X360	144.100
08. CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE	PS3	140.000
09. MARIO PARTY DS			NDS	138.500
10. MARIO AND SONIC: OLYMPIC GAMES	NDS	133.000
```
NPD / consolewars

Irgendwie hatte ich es gleich gewusst, dass die Box ganz schwach abschneidet, als gestern die Meldung von angeblichen Lieferengpässen im Netz. Klar, bei 230K Lieferengpässe....
Aber ansonsten liegen die ganze Hardwarezahlen erstaunlich dicht beisammen. :o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Februar 2008)

*Japan-Zahlen*

Und gleich noch die Japan-Zahlen vom 04.02.2008 bis 10.02.2008:

```
Wii	81.737
PSP	75.912
NDS	60.464
PS3	23.985
PS2	11.038
360	3.615
```
consolewars

PSP vor DS


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: US-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.02.2008 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ansonsten liegen die ganze Hardwarezahlen erstaunlich dicht beisammen. :o



noch die Zahlen der letzten Monate für den Kontext:
http://www.gfdata.de/archiv02-2008-gamefront/3607.html

Imo am besten mit Oktober noch zu vergleichen.
PSP ist dann etwa gleich geblieben.
PS2 stark (warum kA, die 1Mio zu Weihnachten sind schon krass genug imo)
Wii schwach, erklärt auch warum so nahe an 360-PS3. Umsatzmäßig erreicht sie damit quasi nur etwa die Hälfte des Umsatz der PS3.
PS3 stark/besser als früher. Das liegt wahrscheinlich an dem nun quasi schon sicheren Blu-Ray Sieg und im Januar speziell an der Warner-Entscheidung.
DS schwach. Vielleicht einfach eine Marktsättigung zu Weihnachten (2,5mio  ), ähnlich Wii.
360 hat zwar schon weniger als im Oktober, aber kurz vor der NPD-Veröffentlichung von Lieferschwierigkeiten zu sprechen ist auch irgendwie seltsam.

Die Gesamtzahlen sind auch interessant, mir gar nicht bewusst, dass in den USA die Xbox1 sich besser verkauft hatte als der Gamecube :-o


@Softwarezahlen: Da würde ich gerne mehr als die 10 Plätze sehen. Wegen der geringen Hardwarebasis schaffte es z.B. die Burnout Paradise PS3 Version nicht da rein (wobei das ja scheinbar ziemlich mies läuft, die Demo mit dem Free-Run Gameplay scheint viele abgeschreckt zu haben).
CoD4 ist ein schöner Vergleich imo, da sowohl auf PS3 und 360 sehr erfolgreich (immerhin schlägt es Halo3 in Xbox Live) und da stimmen Hardwarebasis und Softwareverkäufe überein (1:3 für 360).


vgchartz-Schätzungen gehen da doch etwas weiter auseinander:
Wii 1,7Mio zuviel geschätzt
360 1,5 Mio zuviel geschätzt
PS3 0,4 Mio zuwenig geschätzt
(gegenüber den NPD-Zahlen. Wobei kA ob die auch 100% der Realität entsprechen?). Wundert mich auch, dass sie die Zahlen noch nicht angepasst haben, zu stolz?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: US-Zahlen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.02.2008 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> 360 hat zwar schon weniger als im Oktober, aber kurz vor der NPD-Veröffentlichung von Lieferschwierigkeiten zu sprechen ist auch irgendwie seltsam.


Jetzt wird es ganz kurios. Habe leider den Link zur Meldung nicht mehr, aber im Netz war als Begründung zu finden, dass ein Teil der Geräte, die eigentlich für den Handel gedacht waren für die Reparaturwerkstätten umgeleitet / verwendet wurden. Großer Ausfallgau nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft? 
Es ist wirklich unglaublich, wie nach 2 Jahren noch immer solche Probleme das Bild beherrschen. :o




> Lost Planet soll 5GB Installation benötigen
> 
> 17.02.08 - Capcoms Lost Planet soll vor dem ersten Spielen 5GB an Daten auf der Festplatte installieren. Das schreibt PS3Style.
> 
> Die Installation ähnelt dem von Devil May Cry 4; auch in Lost Planet dauert dieser Prozess etwa 15 bis 20 Minuten.


 




> PlayStation Network: Fast 3 Mio. Kunden in USA
> 
> 17.02.08 - Fast 3 Mio. Kunden sollen sich bereits im amerikanischen PlayStation Network registriert haben. Das sagte Jack Tretton, President und CEO of Sony Computer Entertainment of America, laut Computer&Videogames.
> 
> Seit Bestehen des Online-Dienstes wurden über 52 Mio. Downloads getätigt.






> 'Bringing It Home': Game Developers Conference-Berichte auf Xbox Live
> 
> 15.02.08 - Microsoft wird über die Game Developers Conference im Rahmen seines 'Bringing It Home'-Programms auf Xbox Live berichten. Ab dem 20.02.08 soll u.a. kostenlos die Grundsatzrede von John Schappert (Corporate Vice President of Live, Software and Services) zum herunterladen angeboten werden.
> 
> Ferner will Microsoft Bilder, Videos, Interviews und auch Demos anbieten; ob die Demos auch spielbar sein werden oder es sich nur um Filmmaterial handelt, bleibt abzuwarten.


 Wäre schön, wenn Sony auch was der Art machen würde. 

alles von Gamefront


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: US-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.02.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Lost Planet soll 5GB Installation benötigen


Und soll ja auch noch schlechter aussehen als auf der 360, way-to-go Capcom. Vor allem wird es dann geringere Ladezeiten haben wie bei DMC4, aber wenn das der einzige Grund wäre würde man das doch nicht als Pflichtinstallation anbieten?! Capcom macht es sich doch nur leicht und packt einfach (fast) das komplette Spiel auf die Festplatte.




> PlayStation Network: Fast 3 Mio. Kunden in USA


hey, also fast alle PS3-US-Besitzer sind online... ne, da rechnen wir lieber noch mal locker 1mio US-Accounts von PAL-User ein 




> Wäre schön, wenn Sony auch was der Art machen würde.


Naja, sie haben etwas zur E3, GC und TGS gemacht, bei der letzten GDC allerdings nichts imo (und da war die PS3 ja schon auf dem Markt). Sollten sie etwas machen, erfährt man es bei Sony aber eh erst kurz davor / wenn etwas kommt.
Eventuell kommt aber auch nur wie bei der CES etwas im offiziellen Blog.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: US-Zahlen*

hrhr, Analyse der Analysten:
http://kotaku.com/356982/analyzing-the-analysts-episode-one


Unglaublich, aber Pachter führt von den 10 untersuchten Leuten :/

Wobei 60% Trefferquote auch nicht unbedingt toll ist, denk mal ein informierter "normaler" Mensch kommt auch nicht auf viel weniger, wenn er irgendwelche Ereignisse ankündigen würde ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Februar 2008)

*Gears of War 2 - Ankündigung*

Laut italienischer Pressemeldung wurde Gears of War 2 jetzt für November 2008 offiziell von Epci angekündigt.

Quell: Consolewars

Vielleicht gibt es ja Bilder dazu von der GDC. *hoff*


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Gears of War 2 - Ankündigung*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.02.2008 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut italienischer Pressemeldung wurde Gears of War 2 jetzt für November 2008 offiziell von Epci angekündigt.
> 
> Quell: Consolewars
> 
> Vielleicht gibt es ja Bilder dazu von der GDC. *hoff*



kotaku hat einen live-Blog zur MS-Präsentation:
http://kotaku.com/358723/liveblogging-microsofts-gdc-presser

(Sony macht dieses Jahr keine imo?)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Februar 2008)

*Community Games coming to Xbox LIVE & GEars 2-Trailer*



> Games created with the XNA Game Studio will be available over Xbox LIVE. Later today, seven games created by the community will be available for download (for free) over Xbox LIVE. I will have a video up on Inside Xbox as well that shows you how to download the games.


http://majornelson.com/archive/2008/02/20/community-games-coming-to-xbox-live.aspx

Hoffentlich nicht nur für US-Spieler.


Außerdem soll noch heute ein Gears of War 2 Trailer erscheinen:
http://majornelson.com/archive/2008/02/20/gears-of-war-2-coming-in-november-2008.aspx

Nachtrag: Der Trailer ist auf dem US-Marktplatz zu haben, zeigt allerdings kein Ingamematerial, sondern deutet nur eher an, welche blutigen Kettensägenduelle man im Nachfolger erwarten kann. *g* Außerdem gibt es ein kostenloses Gears-Hintergrundthema und Bilderpack.- IP-Sperre gibt es nicht.


----------



## F3liX (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Community Games coming to Xbox LIVE & GEars 2-Trailer*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.02.2008 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem soll noch heute ein Gears of War 2 Trailer erscheinen:
> http://majornelson.com/archive/2008/02/20/gears-of-war-2-coming-in-november-2008.aspx


Trailer
"Tech Demo"


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Februar 2008)

*GT-Zahlen*

So ist es schön, Polyphony Digital hat nach Regionen zerlegte Verkaufszahlen für alle Gran Turismo Teile dargelegt:



			
				onpsx.de schrieb:
			
		

> 2007/12/13 Gran Turismo 5 Prologue (Japan) 0.25M
> 2005/03/10 Gran Turismo 4 (S.Korea) 0.11M
> 2005/03/09 Gran Turismo 4 (Europe) 5.64M
> 2005/02/22 Gran Turismo 4 (North America) 2.87M
> ...



Weltweit:

Gran Turismo: 10,85 Millionen
Gran Turismo 2: 9,37 Millionen
Gran Turismo 3 A-spec: 14,88 Millionen
Gran Turismo 4: 9,92 Millionen

Gran Turismo Concept: 1,56 Millionen
Gran Turismo 4 Prologue Edition: 1,36 Millionen
Gran Turismo 5 Prologue: 0,25 Millionen (nur Japan)


Kommen wohl aus Südamerika, Afrika und nicht europäischen/asiatischen Ländern wie Russland usw. noch ein paar Stückzählchen dazu. (frag mich allerdings, warum später Südkorea nochmal extra gezählt wird). Steht nicht dabei, ob bei GT5p auch die Downloadverkäufe dabei sind.
Wie oft das gratis angebotene Gran Turismo Concept HD heruntergeladen wurde wird auch nicht gesagt, aber ist ja nicht wirklich wichtig.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: GT-Zahlen*

Solche Zahlen / Aufschlüsselungen würde ich mir auch zu anderen Spielen / Publishern und den drei großen Konsolenplattformen wünsche.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Februar 2008)

*Japan-Zahlen*

*Japan-Zahlen vom 11.2-17.02*

```
Wii	78.583		81.737
NDS	62.362		60.464
PSP	59.654		75.912
PS3	17.637		23.985
PS2	11.266		11.038
360	2.198		3.615
```
consolewars

Zieht Blu-Ray nicht in Japan oder was ist da los? Die PS 3 war doch mal bei 40, 50 und 60K.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Februar 2008)

*Head- Tracking mit der Wii!*



> Hinter EAs Boom Blox scheint sich vielmehr zu verbergen, als man es beim ersten Eindruck annehmen durfte. Das Spiel unterstützt, so wurde es auf der GDC gezeigt, nämlich Head Tracking. Dies bedeutet, dass sich die Kamera des Spiels entsprechend der Kopfbewegung des Spielers verändert. Für diese Variante des Spiels müssten Wii-Mote und Sensorleiste aber die Rollen tauschen. Die Wii-Mote müsste die Bewegungen der Sensorleiste einfangen, die man sich im Prinzip auf den Kopf setzen müsste.



quelle mit videos

ziemlich cool.
und sogar von ea!


----------



## crackajack (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Head- Tracking mit der Wii!*



			
				Bonkic am 22.02.2008 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> > Boom Blox .... Head Tracking. .


Huch!
Wird die geniale Anwendungsidde von Johnny Lee mit seinen wiimote-Bastlereien echt so schnell mit Software beliefert?
Yeah!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Februar 2008)

*Phil Harrison wechselt von Sony zu Atari*



> Sony Computer Entertainment gibt bekannt, dass Phil Harrison, Präsident der SCE Worldwide Studios, Sony zum 29. Februar 2008 verlassen wird.
> 
> Phil Harrison kam noch vor dem Launch der ersten PlayStation zu Sony[...]2006 wurde er Präsident der SCE Worldwide Studios.
> 
> ...


consolewars


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Head- Tracking mit der Wii!*



			
				crackajack am 22.02.2008 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 22.02.2008 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bin gespannt, ob Head-Tracking auch "bald" in PSN-Games erscheint. Gab ja mal vor einer Weile ein Video, in dem ein Entwickler das für die PS3 mit der PS-Eye Kamera gebaut hatte (IR-Dioden auf eine Brille gesteckt und einen Filter vor die Linse gelegt, damit die Kamera nur die Dioden verfolgen muss).

Noch viel bessere Lösung: das ganze geht auch nur mit der Kamera und ohne Infrarot, indem wohl die Software die Erkennung übernimmt:
http://onaxis.blogspot.com/2008/02/playstation-eye-headtracking-no.html

Die Erkennungssoftware + die Rechenleistung macht die PSeye Kamera eben immer besser. 
Hoffe die Tank-Techdemo schafft es z.B. auch bald als eigenes PSN-Spiel (welche sich imo viel besser für so etwas eignen als früher Eyetoylay etc., gerade preislich):
http://kotaku.com/358978/playstation-eye-tank-war-demo-is-next-gen-tech
Spätestens für das Ding kaufe ich mir nämlich sofort die Kamera 




Edit:
ZP-Review zu Uncharted:
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/2980-Zero-Punctuation-Uncharted-Drake-s-Fortune


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. Februar 2008)

*Europäischer Preis für WiiFit genannt*

Wie bekannt sein dürfte, erscheint die Software "WiiFit" samt Balance Board am 25. April in Europa. Nachdem das Produkt bereits in Japan für lange Schlangen und leergekaufte Regale gesorgt hat, will Nintendo nun auch in Europa einen ähnlichen Erfolg erzielen. Ob dies wirklich gelingt, ist aber in Anbetracht des relativ hohen Preises des Bundles wohl mehr als fraglich. Satte *90 Euro (UVP 89,99 Euro)* verlangt man vom Kunden, der vorerst das Balance Board nur mit der beigelegten Software (sportliche Minispielsammlung) sinnvoll nutzen kann. Laut Nintendo USA sollen sich zwar 9 weitere Titel in der Entwicklung befinden, die ebenfalls vom Wackelboard profitieren, doch bisher gibt es zu diesem Vorhaben noch keine richtigen Informationen.

Persönliche Meinung: Zu dem Preis ist das Ding definitiv für mich gestorben. Dafür bekomme ich ja mittlerweile sogar eine PS2 oder einen DSL bei Ebay...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Rabowke (28. Februar 2008)

*must-have Arcadespiele auf der 360!*

Keine Ahnung ob wir das Thema bereits hatten, aber ich wollt mal erwähnt haben ( *zwinker* ), dass es mindestens drei 'must-have' Arcadespiele gibt.

Die sollte einfach jeder haben ...

Zum einen Bionic Commando Rearmed mit einem sehr geilen Trailer ( 2d auf 3d ) sowie natürlich Prince of Persia Classic. Des Weiteren, und das ist mein Geheimtip, sollte jeder einmal N+ gespielt haben.

Ist lediglich 14mb groß ... sehr schlicht gehalten, macht aber einfach Spass. Und darauf kommts doch an, oder?


----------



## Iceman (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: must-have Arcadespiele auf der 360!*



			
				Rabowke am 28.02.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum einen Bionic Commando Rearmed mit einem sehr geilen Trailer ( 2d auf 3d )



Das ist aber noch nicht erschienen


----------



## HanFred (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: must-have Arcadespiele auf der 360!*



			
				Rabowke am 28.02.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Prince of Persia Classic.




schade, nur auf der 360.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: must-have Arcadespiele auf der 360!*



			
				Rabowke am 28.02.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren, und das ist mein Geheimtip, sollte jeder einmal N+ gespielt haben.
> 
> Ist lediglich 14mb groß ... sehr schlicht gehalten, macht aber einfach Spass. Und darauf kommts doch an, oder?


Dem möchte ich mich noch anschließen. Anfangs dache ich bei nur 13-14 MB, was soll das nur wieder für ein billiges Game / Uraltaufguss sein. Aber wenn man erst einmal einige Level gespielt hat, dann springt der Funken über. Es dauert auch einige Zeit, bis man alle 200 Aufgaben durchgespielt hat, der SG ist auch nicht übel. :o Schon über 1000 Leben verloren. 

Auch zu empfehlen (und auch auf dem PC erhältlich): Puzzle Quest und RoboBlitz.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Europäischer Preis für WiiFit genannt*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 28.02.2008 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Satte *90 Euro (UVP 89,99 Euro)* verlangt man vom Kunden



das meldet zwar wirklich beinahe jeder, aber ist das wirklich offiziell?  :-o 

denn vorstellen kann ich mir das ehrlich gesagt kaum.
90 € für das -witzige, aber technisch nicht wirklich anspruchvolle brett+ neue minispielsammlung- lächerlich!
wer soll da zuschlagen?

edit: 
in japan kostet das ding nur wenig mehr als die hälfte!
ganz ehrlich, die 90 € halte ich für eine ente.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Europäischer Preis für WiiFit genannt*



			
				Bonkic am 28.02.2008 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 28.02.2008 13:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wird sich IMO auch für 90€ wunderbar verkaufen. Nintendo und Wii sind aktuell extrem angesagt / gefragt und da geben viele auch gern ein wenig mehr aus.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Februar 2008)

*Kein Text-Chat in Mario Kart Wii*



> *...und erst recht kein Voice-Chat.*
> 
> In den letzten Tagen kam die Meldung auf, dass es wohl möglich sein wird bei Mario Kart Wii vor den Online-Partien sich in einem Chat austauschen zu können. Dies wurde nun von einem Mitarbeiter von Nintendo of America gegenüber ign verneint. Konkret bedeutet es, dass es kein Voice- oder Text-Chat im Spiel geben wird. Es steht lediglich die Möglichkeit offen einen Raum für sich und seine Freunde einzurichten, in dem man vorgefertigte Textbausteine verwenden kann.


 Consolewars

Textbausteine?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kein Text-Chat in Mario Kart Wii*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.02.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Textbausteine?


Scheinbar ist die Chat- und Textkultur vieler User so schlecht, dass Nintendo nun endlich die Notbremse zieht, und der katastrophalen Grammatik und Rechtschreibung bzw. dem dürftigen Artikulationsvermögen vieler Spieler konsequent den Kampf ansagt.

Wenn der Spieler zu doof zum Schreiben und Sprechen ist, muss man eben vorgefertigte Elemente anbieten, damit man sich Sätze - so wie damals in der Vorschule - zusammensetzen kann. Vielleicht gibt es auch eine spezielle Funktion, damit man Nomen, Adjektive und die bösen "Tuwörter" einkringeln kann. Ich bin froh darüber, dass Nintendo sich so für dümmere Spieler einsetzt! 

Regards, eX!

Edit: Fiesen Rechtschreibfehler beseitigt.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Europäischer Preis für WiiFit genannt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.02.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird sich IMO auch für 90€ wunderbar verkaufen. Nintendo und Wii sind aktuell extrem angesagt / gefragt und da geben viele auch gern ein wenig mehr aus.



das mag sein. 
aber erstaunlich in diesem zusammenhang ist doch, dass gerade nintendos wii- titel gerade nicht durch hohe preise aufgefallen sind, im gegensatz zu den -teilweise arg schrottigen- machwerken der 3rd parties. 

deswegen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass man gerade jetzt mit dieser tradition brechen will. 

vielleicht wird wii fit aber auch als hippes fitness- accessoire für die übergewichtige geschäftsfrau ab 40 vermarktet, dann erscheinen mir die 90 € doch wieder realistisch.   

warten wirs ab (oder hat jemand die offiz. pm von nintendo?).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Europäischer Preis für WiiFit genannt*



			
				Bonkic am 28.02.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> aber erstaunlich in diesem zusammenhang ist doch, dass gerade nintendos wii- titel gerade nicht durch hohe preise aufgefallen sind


 Aber Nunchuck und Wii-Mote gibt es ja auch nicht gerade zum Schnäppchenpreis...


----------



## Iceman (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Europäischer Preis für WiiFit genannt*



			
				Bonkic am 28.02.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> warten wirs ab (oder hat jemand die offiz. pm von nintendo?).



Das scheint schon die offizielle Preisempfehlung zu sein. Die Meldung kommt von hier und gamesindustry.biz ist normalerweise sehr verlässlich und scheinen das auch direkt von Nintendo zu haben.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Europäischer Preis für WiiFit genannt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.02.2008 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.02.2008 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auch wieder wahr.
aber zusätzliche nunchuks und motes braucht eigentllich jeder (irgendwann).
das board eher nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Februar 2008)

*Freeloader für Wii*

Importspiele endlich auch auf der Wii


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Freeloader für Wii*



			
				Bonkic am 29.02.2008 09:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Importspiele endlich auch auf der Wii



da bin aber mal gespannt, ob der auch länger als bis zum nächsten Firmware-Update hält 
Siehe GC-Freeloader auf der Wii. Ich würde erstmal abwarten, bevor man auf einem Haufen US-Importen sitzt und die nicht spielen kann.


@Textbausteine:
Kann sich ja eigentlich nie ändern, da Nintendo nun mal diese Kinder/Familienpolitik hat 



Spoiler



(Kinderkonsole, Kinderkonsole, nänänänä   )


Vielleicht wird aber irgendwann wenigstens der Chat mit Freunden erlaubt (dafür bleiben dann die Freundescodes).


----------



## Bonkic (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Freeloader für Wii*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 29.02.2008 09:51 schrieb:
			
		

> da bin aber mal gespannt, ob der auch länger als bis zum nächsten Firmware-Update hält
> Siehe GC-Freeloader auf der Wii. Ich würde erstmal abwarten, bevor man auf einem Haufen US-Importen sitzt und die nicht spielen kann.



abgesehen davon, kenn ich bislang auch kein einziges import spiel, für das sich das lohnen würde.
und nur um mario kart vielleicht 6 wochen früher spielen zu können.....nee.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. Februar 2008)

*MGS4*

Metal Gear Solid 4 erscheint weltweit (Japan, USA, Europa, Asien) am *12. Juni* 2008.
http://kotaku.com/362109/mgs4-simultaneous-worldwide-release-confirmed

Bereits für die USA und Japan ist ein PS3-Paket bestätigt:
MGS4+DualShock3-Controler+80gb PS3
(zumindest in der japanischen Version ist die Special Edition von MGS4 drin und die PS3-Konsole bekommt wahrscheinlich eine besonderes Design). Die PS3 ist abwärtskompatibel (passend wohl zur neuen MGS-Collection mit allen bisherigen Teilen) und man könnte als Europäer nun imo hoffen, dass diese 80gb Bundle-Version auch hier erscheint (den in Japan gab es dieses Modell bisher auch nicht bzw. ist ja nun nur für kurze Zeit für MGS4).


Bei MGS4 ist bereits der 16-Spieler Online-Taktikshooter Metal Gear Online enthalten. Allerdings als "Starterpack" und es wird ziemlich bald neue Inhalte (Maps) sehr wahrscheinlich kostenpflichtig zum Download geben (um das ganze zu finanzieren).

Zumindest in den USA gibt es für Vorbesteller eine Metal Gear Saga 2.0 DVD (Zusammenfassung der Story etc.) und wohl auch die Möglichkeit, an einer MGO-Beta teilzunehmen.
http://kotaku.com/362092/konami-clears-up-mgs4-facts-details-beta-pre+order-program


Es wurde noch nichts darüber gesagt, ob die Special Edition zu MGS4 (besondere Verpackung und eine Bonus-Blu-Ray-Disk) auch außerhalb Japans erscheint. Boxart:
http://kotaku.com/361670/more-tiny-mgs4-box-art
Da ich PS3+DS3 schon habe, ist für mich auch viel wichtiger, dass eine Special Edition in USA oder Europa erscheint ^^


Es wird nur eine Tonspur geben, also in Japan japanisch und in USA/Europa (hoffe auch mal Deutschland  ) englisch. Grund soll sein, dass bei MGS4 die Blu-Ray zu klein ist für mehrere Sprachen  (bei der Serientypischen Menge an Sprachaufnahmen allerdings sogar nachvollziehbar, zumal das ja inzwischen in hoher Qualität aufgenommen wird. Denke außerdem, es kommt ja "nur" eine einlagige 25gb BD zum Einsatz).
http://kotaku.com/362175/useurope-metal-gear-solid-4-wont-have-japanese-track


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kein Text-Chat in Mario Kart Wii*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.02.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und erst recht kein Voice-Chat.[/b]



Wobei MS teils auch eine seltsame Hartnäckigkeit an den Tag legt:
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=25713
Diese Größenbeschränkung macht einfach keinen Sinn zu Zeiten, in denen sich jeder dauernd 0,5-1,5gb Demos herunterlädt. Man könnte sie ja wenigstens verdoppeln, das dürfte für alle Spiele ausreichen.
Nach BDvs.DVD gibt es ja jetzt nun die Meldung von Capcom, dass BC Rearmed wegen der Größenbeschränkung auf der PS3 besser aussehen wird...

(und ja ich weiß, es gibt es auch viel kleinere Spiele, denen man das gar nicht ansieht und die spielerisch trotzdem überzeugen. Auch im PSN hat z.B. PixelJunk Monsters gerade mal knapp 50MB)


Das mit dem Mod-"Verbot" für Spiele ist da im Vergleich ja sogar noch nachvollziehbar. (wobei die totale Absicherung der Festplatte in Sachen Raubkopien ja nun nicht wirklich so viel gebracht hat. Bei der PS3 kann man z.B. wild mp3s, Videos etc. hin und herkopieren und trotzdem hat es bisher nicht geschadet)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. März 2008)

*AW: must-have Arcadespiele auf der 360!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.02.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 28.02.2008 14:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kommt übrigens irgendwann auch im PSN, gibt nämlich sogar auf XBL Arcade Titeln Exklusivklauseln ^^
http://onaxis.blogspot.com/2008/03/n-coming-to-playstation-networkin-while.html


----------



## Bonkic (3. März 2008)

*Crysis für PS3- Schon bestätigt?*

hab ich was verpasst?



> "First up, we have Crysis. *Now it's no secret that Crysis is coming to PS3 this year.* The excitable, hard-worked coders over at Crytek have said as much in many interviews - they've even produced a new, multi-platform engine in readiness - but the real juice here is that it won't be a straight conversion of the PC game. We understand PS3 Crysis will be an almost 50% new game, with many of the original games staff taken off PC Crysis months before release to begin to work on Crysis 2 and a port to PS3 that will include aspects of the sequel - but a new structure, environments, weapons and enemies will feature on PS3. This should be one of the year's biggest console shooters."



_PSW (UK)/  maxconsole_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. März 2008)

*AW: Crysis für PS3- Schon bestätigt?*

Also mehr als Gerüchte zu Konsolenumsetzungen habe ich bislang auch nie gesehen. *grübel*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. März 2008)

*Crysis shown on Xbox 360 to 'prospective publishers' at GDC*

*Crysis shown on Xbox 360 to 'prospective publishers' at GDC*


> A glib response from a Crytek representative may have revealed that Crysis is coming to the Xbox 360. The rep reportedly told Primotech that the Xbox 360 version was being shown behind close doors to "prospective publishers" at last month's Game Developers Conference.
> 
> This is far from a confirmation; the Crytek rep may have misspoken. Furthermore, we'd be surprised if Crysis PC publisher Electronic Arts didn't have the foresight to secure rights to the console game as well. We do know that Crytek planned on showing off a console version of CryEngine 2 (which runs Crysis), and although the assets were likely Crysis, perhaps the prospective publishers were just looking for a game engine.


http://www.joystiq.com/2008/03/04/rumor-crysis-shown-on-xbox-360-to-prospective-publishers-at-g/

Nicht wirklich verwunderlich, wenn wirklich eine Konsolenumsetzung kommt. Aber es wundert irgendwie, dass die einen Publisher dafür suchen. Immerhin hätte EA sicherlich nichts dagegen ein wenig mehr Gewinn zu machen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. März 2008)

*AW: Crysis shown on Xbox 360 to 'prospective publishers' at GDC*

Für Schnäppchen bei amazon bei Blu-Ray Filmen und PS3-Spiele (für 360 wird es wohl auch irgendeine Seite geben) empfehle ich z.B. hier ab und zu reinzuschauen:
http://www.blu-rayler.de/forum/amazon_radar.php?f_type=2_3&f_type=2&f_price=0&f_event=2
spart man sich das Suchen bei amazon

Aktuell z.B. für je 50€ inkl. Versand:
Assassin`s Creed
Lair
Folklore
Heavenly Sword
Burnout Paradise
Devil May Cry 4

+ältere Titel für noch weniger


----------



## Iceman (6. März 2008)

*AW: Crysis shown on Xbox 360 to 'prospective publishers' at GDC*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 06.03.2008 00:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Devil May Cry 4



Wo du es grad erwähnst. Zero Punctuation zum Thema DMC4


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. März 2008)

*AW: Crysis shown on Xbox 360 to 'prospective publishers' at GDC*



			
				Iceman am 06.03.2008 08:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 06.03.2008 00:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh danke, ganz vergessen gestern bei ZP zu gucken. ^^
Habs sogar im Moment ausgeliehen von nem Kumpel.



Übrigens gibt es im Japan-PS-Store eine Demo zu echochrome (PS3- und PSP-Version), 37MB.


----------



## Gunter (6. März 2008)

*xbox360 neukauf*

darf ich diesen thread hier kurz mal für mich beanspruchen? besten dank.  

demnächst kommt mir ein LCD-TV ins haus, passend dazu will ich mir ne xbox360 kaufen. hauptsächlich für gta4, das angeblich im april rauskommt, und nebenbei auch fürs eine oder andere interessante spiel. eventuell auch guitar hero 3, das mir ziemlich zusagt. meine fragen:

- hdmi nötig? ich bekomm einen 32" philips HD-ready-TV, sollte ich die xbox da per hdmi oder component anhängen? merkt man nen unterschied? wobei ich an component lieber meine wii hängen würd, VGA hat der TV nicht, und SCART is wohl unter aller sau, nehme ich an. und ständig kabel umhängen interessiert mich nicht. 

- ist folgendes angebot gut, vom preis her gesehen etc.?
http://www.game4game.at/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=57_65&products_id=2114&osCsid=e184bf967b13f4dcd82dc8a8f89ff753
wobei dort nur im titel etwas von hdmi steht, in der produktbeschreibung nicht. hab dort schon per e-mail nachgefragt wies jetzt genau aussieht, warte da noch auf die antwort.

- sonst noch was?  

thx!


----------



## BlackDead (6. März 2008)

*AW: xbox360 neukauf*

Ich hätte auch mal eine Frage 
Erscheint No More Heroes eigentlich in Österreich ungeschnitten?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. März 2008)

*AW: xbox360 neukauf*



			
				Gunter am 06.03.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich diesen thread hier kurz mal für mich beanspruchen? besten dank.
> 
> demnächst kommt mir ein LCD-TV ins haus, passend dazu will ich mir ne xbox360 kaufen. hauptsächlich für gta4, das angeblich im april rauskommt, und nebenbei auch fürs eine oder andere interessante spiel. eventuell auch guitar hero 3, das mir ziemlich zusagt. meine fragen:
> 
> - hdmi nötig? ich bekomm einen 32" philips HD-ready-TV, sollte ich die xbox da per hdmi oder component anhängen? merkt man nen unterschied?


Nötig ist es nicht, aber wenn Konsole und TV dies unterstützen, dann ist die Verbindung am Besten. Allerdings ist der sichtbare Unterschied - je nach Person / Ansicht - gering bis nicht vorhanden. Es gibt lediglich eine technische Beschränkung: DVDs werden nur über VGA und HDMI hochgerechnet und nicht über die anderen Verbindungen.
Aber wenn man sich heutzutage eine Box kauft, dann sollte es schon eine mit HDMI sein und kein „Restposten“ ohne HDMI.



> - ist folgendes angebot gut, vom preis her gesehen etc.?
> http://www.game4game.at/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=57_65&products_id=2114&osCsid=e184bf967b13f4dcd82dc8a8f89ff753
> wobei dort nur im titel etwas von hdmi steht, in der produktbeschreibung nicht. hab dort schon per e-mail nachgefragt wies jetzt genau aussieht, warte da noch auf die antwort.


 Alle neueren Boxen sollten HDMI haben.
Ansonsten ist das Angebot nicht schlecht, geht aber auch noch etwas besser:
Premium mit Forza 2, PGR 4 und Viva Pinata für 334€
oder
Premium mit Forza 2, Viva Pinata und Halo 3 für 334€.
Sicherlich auch einen Blick wert:
Xbox Premium ab 315€ und da kannst du auswählen, welche Hardwareversionen du haben möchtest. Also etwa das Neuste & leiseste Laufwerk und die aktuellste Hardwarerevision des Gerätes.




> - sonst noch was?


Ja. Du solltest wissen, dass aktuell das Gerücht umgeht, dass MS noch in diesem Monat (gemunkelt wird zum 15.03) den Preis der Geräte um 50€ senken wird. Es ist aber auch nicht bekannt, ob man für 299€ der Premium dann noch Spiele dazu bekommt.
Die Angebote, die man sonst für 315 bis 340€ bekommt sind, je nach Spielgeschmack, ansonsten durchaus sehr ansprechend.


----------



## McDrake (6. März 2008)

*AW: xbox360 neukauf*



			
				Gunter am 06.03.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> - hdmi nötig? ich bekomm einen 32" philips HD-ready-TV, sollte ich die xbox da per hdmi oder component anhängen? merkt man nen unterschied? wobei ich an component lieber meine wii hängen würd, VGA hat der TV nicht, und SCART is wohl unter aller sau, nehme ich an. und ständig kabel umhängen interessiert mich nicht.


Mit SCART hättest du auch keine tolle Auflösung 
Ein wenig sieht man den Unterschied zwischen Component und HDMI schon. Am ehesten bei der Schrift.

Man muss im Übrigen NICHT UNBEDINGT das teure 360-HDMI-Kabel kaufen.
Mit ein wenig Bastelarbeit kann man theoretisch auch ein günstiges Kabel.



> - ist folgendes angebot gut, vom preis her gesehen etc.?
> http://www.game4game.at/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=57_65&products_id=2114&osCsid=e184bf967b13f4dcd82dc8a8f89ff753
> wobei dort nur im titel etwas von hdmi steht, in der produktbeschreibung nicht. hab dort schon per e-mail nachgefragt wies jetzt genau aussieht, warte da noch auf die antwort.



Die neuen Versionen haben einen HDMI-Ausgang. Das Kabel, das mit im Paket dabei ist, ist allerdings ein Component.
Vom Preis her, würd ich sagen, dass das der Durchschnittspreis ist.
Kenne mich mit den Preisen im Ausland nicht so aus.
Wir haben zZ das selbe Bundle plus GOW und Forza 2 für ~ 360€




> sonst noch was?



PS3 wäre noch eine Alternative 

// bin zu lahm (oder Nali zu schnell)


----------



## Gunter (6. März 2008)

*AW: xbox360 neukauf*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.03.2008 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten ist das Angebot nicht schlecht, geht aber auch noch etwas besser:
> Premium mit Forza 2, PGR 4 und Viva Pinata für 334€
> oder
> Premium mit Forza 2, Viva Pinata und Halo 3 für 334€.
> ...


besten dank, 3 sehr interessante links. werde dort mal nachfragen wegen versandkosten nach österreich etc.



> Ja. Du solltest wissen, dass aktuell das Gerücht umgeht, dass MS noch in diesem Monat (gemunkelt wird zum 15.03) den Preis der Geräte um 50€ senken wird. Es ist aber auch nicht bekannt, ob man für 299€ der Premium dann noch Spiele dazu bekommt.
> Die Angebote, die man sonst für 315 bis 340€ bekommt sind, je nach Spielgeschmack, ansonsten durchaus sehr ansprechend.


alles klar, werde dran denken! guter tipp.  



			
				McDrake am 06.03.2008 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss im Übrigen NICHT UNBEDINGT das teure 360-HDMI-Kabel kaufen.
> Mit ein wenig Bastelarbeit kann man theoretisch auch ein günstiges Kabel..


braucht die 360 ein spezielles HDMI-kabel? :-o 
ich arbeite in nem hardwareladen, ich krieg also "normale" HDMI-kabel zum einkaufspreis... sofern die passen?



> PS3 wäre noch eine Alternative


nein


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. März 2008)

*AW: xbox360 neukauf*



			
				Gunter am 06.03.2008 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ich arbeite in nem hardwareladen, ich krieg also "normale" HDMI-kabel zum einkaufspreis... sofern die passen?


 Die gehen ohne Probleme. Ein spezielles "Konsolen-HDMI-Kabel" braucht man nicht.

McDrake meinte einen Sonderfall. Wenn du das Bild über HDMI und den Ton über den optischen Ausgang ausgeben willst, dann braust du eigentlich einen speziellen, überteuerten Adapter, da man das "normale Xbox-Bild & Ton-Kabel" und das HDMI Kabel nicht gleichzeitig reinstecken kann. (Dazu ist der Stecker vom AV-Kabel zu "dick".) Man kann aber am Steckerende einfach das Plastik entfernen und braucht dann nicht das spezielle Adapterkabel.
Für dich nur interessant, wenn den Ton nicht per HDMI auch an den TV schicken willst.


----------



## Gunter (7. März 2008)

*AW: xbox360 neukauf*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.03.2008 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Für dich nur interessant, wenn den Ton nicht per HDMI auch an den TV schicken willst.


nene, ich häng alles per HDMI an. das passt also.  

die xbox360 kann ja auch film-DVDs abspielen, nehme ich an? brauch ich hierzu eine extra fernbedienung? kann ich auch divx-filme etc. abspielen? *g*

ich seh grad - die hier wär wohl passend, und auch preislich i.O.: http://www.wolfsoft.de/shop/product_info.php/products_id/13705/product/piranha-xbox-360-remote-control.html

NARF - wieso steht bei den beiden angeboten von spielegrotte.de jetzt plötzlich "nicht mehr verfügbar"? hauptsache ich bekomm mitten in der nacht noch ne antwort von denen auf meine e-mail, und heut isses nicht mehr verfügbar. mal sehn.   

noch ne frage zum wii -> component-anschluss:
soll ich hier das (teure) original-nintendo-component-kabel kaufen, oder tuts ein billiger nachbau (bigben, hama, etc.) auch?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. März 2008)

*AW: xbox360 neukauf*



			
				Gunter am 07.03.2008 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> die xbox360 kann ja auch film-DVDs abspielen, nehme ich an?


Habe ich ja weiter oben schon geschrieben. ^^ Das Bild wird dabei dann auch "hochgerechnet", wodurch die Filme ein wenig besser aussehen, als man es vielleicht kennt.




> brauch ich hierzu eine extra fernbedienung?


 Nein, brauchst du nicht. Kannst auch alles mit dem Gamepad machen.




> kann ich auch divx-filme etc. abspielen? *g*


 Ja mit "Sternchen". Die Box kann inzwischen einige Formate und Formatcontainer abspielen. Darunter auch DivX, aber nicht alles, was es gibt. Hier gibt es eine Liste mit den genauen Codecs




> ich seh grad - die hier wär wohl passend, und auch preislich i.O.: http://www.wolfsoft.de/shop/product_info.php/products_id/13705/product/piranha-xbox-360-remote-control.html


 Du kannst auch optional eine Xbox 360 Fernbedienung verwenden. Die gibt es auch noch in größere mit beleuchteten Tasten.




> noch ne frage zum wii -> component-anschluss:
> soll ich hier das (teure) original-nintendo-component-kabel kaufen, oder tuts ein billiger nachbau (bigben, hama, etc.) auch?


 Also ich hatte nur ein ganz normales Komponentenkabel. Das Bild war damit schon merklich besser, allerdings hatte ich mit dem Kabeltyp Fehler bei der Darstellung von GC-Titeln (Bei z.B. Nebel- und Raucheffekten) und die von mir angetesteten Spiele der Virtual Console waren auf Grund von Grafikfehlern auch nicht spielbar. „Damals“, als ich noch ne Wii hatte, da wurde mir vom Nintendo-Support mitgeteilt, dass ich S-Video oder Chinchkabel und kein Komponent nutzen soll. Weiß aber nicht, ob sich da inzwischen was getan hat.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. März 2008)

*Xbox 360-Gerücht*

Angeblich soll die Premium demnächst eine 60GB-Festplatte bekommen: http://www.trustedreviews.com/gaming/news/2008/03/07/EXCLUSIVE-60GB-Xbox-WILL-Replace-20GB-Model/p1
Würde ja durchaus Sinn machen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. März 2008)

*Aktuelle Edge-Wertungen*

Super Smash Bros. Brawl Wii *9/10*

Space Invaders Extreme DS, PSP *8/10*

Dark Mist PS3 (PSN) *8/10*

Lost Odyssey Xbox 360 *7/10*

Rainbow Six Vegas 2 Xbox 360, PS3 *7/10*

God of War: Chains of Olympus PSP *7/10* 

Professor Layton DS *7/10*

Sega Superstar Tennis Xbox 360, PS3, Wii, Ps2, PSP, DS *7/10*

Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney DS *6/10*

Condemned 2: Bloodshot Xbox 360, PS3 *5/10* 

Army of Two Xbox 360, PS3 *4/10* 

Lost: Das Spiel Xbox 360, PS3 *3/10* 

Regards, eX!


----------



## undergrounderX (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Edge-Wertungen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 08.03.2008 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Condemned 2: Bloodshot Xbox 360, PS3 5/10


Wie kommen die denn da drauf  :-o


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Edge-Wertungen*



			
				undergrounderX am 08.03.2008 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 08.03.2008 16:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KA. Das bisherige Videomaterial auf Gametrailers.com fand ich zwar auch unterirdisch / langweilig, doch diese Wertung hier geht noch ein ganzes Stück weiter runter. Zumal andere Tester dem Spiel durchschnittlich 80% Spielspaß attestiert haben. 

Mir prinzipiell egal, da ich keine Lust auf einen weiteren Titel der Marke „Huibui ich bin so dreckig, so dunkel, so brutal, so fies und so blutig“ habe. Außer natürlich es steht „Call of Cthulhu“ auf der Packung und man darf wieder in die Rolle von Jack Walters schlüpfen. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## McDrake (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Edge-Wertungen*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 08.03.2008 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> KA. Das bisherige Videomaterial auf Gametrailers.com fand ich zwar auch unterirdisch / langweilig, doch diese Wertung hier geht noch ein ganzes Stück weiter runter. Zumal andere Tester dem Spiel durchschnittlich 80% Spielspaß attestiert haben.


Gamepro hat eine Empfehlung für das Spiel raus gegeben.
und den Typen traue ich seit Jahren.
Anspielen werd ichs sicher, denn schon der erste Teil fand ich recht gut.


----------



## Erucu (8. März 2008)

*Entscheidungshilfe zwischen 360 & PS3*

Ich hoff einfach mal hier auf halbwegs distanziertere Aussagen zu treffen als in manch Konsolenforen^^

Da ich mir kürzlich einen schönen HDTV anschaffen musste, wollte ich jetzt mal von meinem alten PC auf eine Konsole umsteigen. Problem ist aber, dass ich mich nicht richtig entscheiden kann zwischen der 360 und der PS3.

Ich hatte zu beiden Konsolen mal eine Art Pro/Contra Liste erstellt, aber leider kam ich nicht zum erwünschten Ergebnis...  

Xbox 360:
+ 2 meier Kumpels haben auch eine (Spiele leihen)
+ große Spieleauswahl
+ nette Exklusivtitel
+ Musikstreams vom PC aus (ist doch möglich, oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?  )
+ nach einigen (wenn auch schon älteren Vergleichen) laufen Spiele wohl etwas besser als auf der PS3

- die hohen Kosten (neben Anschaffungspreis noch Live Abo, Wlan Adapter,...)
- die doch recht hohe Fehleranfälligkeit
- keine anständige Möglichkeit HD-Filme abzuspielen
- ziemlich laut

PS3:
+HD-Filme dank Blu Ray
+fixer, angemessener Preis
+leiser Betrieb
+ansprechend Community Ideen

-- weniger Spiele
- kenne niemanden mit ner PS3 um Spiel zu leihen
- Spiele sollen schlechter Aussehen/schlechte Performance haben

Größtes Manko an der PS3 ist für mich ganz klar die doch etwas geringere Spieleauswahl, die mich nichtmal so sehr anspricht (ist aber auch nicht schlecht   ). Auch das die PS3 bei einigen Spielen ruckelt, wo die 360 flüssig laufen soll und Sonys Konsole teilweise sogar die Spiele unschöner darstellt als die Box, schreckt mich ab. Jedoch finde ich das BR Laufwerk schon sehr interesant, da ich dann eine nette kleine Multimedia Kiste hab mit der ich auch mal den ein oder anderen HD-Film sehen kann.

Die 360 hat aber für mich als Spielekonsole den Vorteil, dass sie mehr Spiele hat und ich mir die auch teilweise von Freunden leihen kann (was nicht unerheblich ist bei 60€/Spiel). Aber grade die doch recht hohe Lautstärke und der RoD schrecken mich hier extrem ab. Ist das zufällig besser geworden mit der neuen Prozessor Architektur?

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja ein paar Erfahrungsberichte geben wie es mit der Qualität der Spiele auf der PS3 ist (am besten verglichen mit der 360) und ob dei Xbox noch immer so Wohnzimmer untauglich ist von der Lautstärke her.


----------



## Iceman (8. März 2008)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe zwischen 360 & PS3*



			
				Erucu am 08.03.2008 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> + Musikstreams vom PC aus (ist doch möglich, oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?  )



Man kann sowohl Musik streamen als auch direkt auf die Festplatte kopieren und dann von dort abspielen.



			
				Erucu am 08.03.2008 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> + nach einigen (wenn auch schon älteren Vergleichen) laufen Spiele wohl etwas besser als auf der PS3



Eurogamer.net machen regelmäßige Vergleiche bei Mutliplattformtiteln. Allgemein ist es so, dass ~70% der von denen verglichenen Titel auf der 360 besser liefen oder besser aussahen oder beides, bei den restlichen Titeln ist kein Unterschied erkennbar.



			
				Erucu am 08.03.2008 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> - die hohen Kosten (neben Anschaffungspreis noch Live Abo, Wlan Adapter,...)



Das Live Abo ist sonne Sache, wenn du nicht online spielen willst kannst du problemlos darauf verzichten. Beim WLan Adapter würd ich mir grundsätzlich überlegen ob man nicht doch lieber nen Kabel zieht, spart ne Menge Geld zum wirklich völlig überteuerten Adapter.



			
				Erucu am 08.03.2008 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber grade die doch recht hohe Lautstärke und der RoD schrecken mich hier extrem ab. Ist das zufällig besser geworden mit der neuen Prozessor Architektur?



Die Ausfallraten ist bei neuen Boxen die die verbesserte Kühlung verbaut haben deutlich niedriger als bei den alten Varianten. Immer noch nicht auf normalem Niveau für Elektroartikel, aber weit von den früheren Modellen entfernt. Davon ab ist aber der Support von Seiten Microsofts was technische Probleme angeht wirklich gut, hab ich selbst einiges an Erfahrung mit sammeln können. Meine erste 360 hatte nen RoD, meine zweite hält nun seit nem Jahr, außerdem musste mein erstes Netzteil ausgetauscht werden, dass hatte aber von Anfang an nen Schlag weg und machte seltsame Geräusche im Betrieb. Bekam dann vom Support problemlos nen neues zugeschickt ohne das ich das alte zurückschicken musste.



			
				Erucu am 08.03.2008 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> und ob dei Xbox noch immer so Wohnzimmer untauglich ist von der Lautstärke her.



Laut ist das Laufwerk. Die BenQ Laufwerke die teilweise verbaut sind sollen leiser sein als die anderen Varianten, aber selbst bestätigen kann ich das nicht, meine Box hat kein BenQ. Ich finde die Lautstärke erträglich, bei leisen Spielen kann es aber schon stören. Allerdings sitze ich auch sehr nah an meiner Box dran. Hab sie an meinem TFT wo auch mein PC dran ist und sitze so vielleicht nen Meter von der Box entfernt.

Am besten wärs wahrscheinlich wenn du mal zu einem deiner Freunde gehst und dir die Konsole anhörst.

Ansonsten kann ich dir nur raten dir die Spieleauswahl beider Konsolen anzusehen und zu schauen für welche es mehr interessante Titel gibt. IMO ist die 360 immer noch die bessere Wahl, einfach weil die Anzahl der Exklusivtitel bisher in dieser Generation recht gering ist und dies wird imo auch so bleiben. Und dann bietet die 360 eben meist das bessere Erlebnis bei Multiplattformtiteln.


----------



## McDrake (8. März 2008)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe zwischen 360 & PS3*

Die Games sehen inzwischen auf beiden Konsolen ziemlich gleich aus.
Der Hauptgrund, dass die Spiele mal schlechter aussahen ist, dass eine Spielentwicklung ja schon ne Weile dauert und zuerst auf der 360 programmiert  und erst danach auf die PS3 umgesetzt wurde.

Komisch finde ich allerdeings, dass gerade neue Titel auf der 360 mit einer Auflösung von 1080p daher kommen, bei der PS3 aber nur auf 720p  oO
Den unterschied seh ich persönlich allerdings nicht, da ich keinen Full-HD-Tv habe.

Bei der 360 sollte man mMn noch ein wenig zuwarten, da eine neuere Version in der Mache ist, wenn man den Gerüchten glauben mag.
Und evtl. kommt da dann ja auch noch ein externes BR-Laufwerk dazu (was dann aber wieder Mehrkosten verursachen wird.
Auch der W-Lan-Adapter für die 360 ist nicht ganz günstig (der ist bei der PS3 eingebaut).

Vom PC streamen geht im Übrigen auch auf der PS3.

Mein Tipp an Kunden, die sich nicht entscheiden können:
Wenns nur ums spielen geht, einfach mal die vorhandenen Titel und die Release-Ankündigungen anschauen und nur anhand der Spiele, die einem gefallen entscheiden (Exklusivtitel)
Solls ein Multimediagerät sein, empfehle ich die PS3


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. März 2008)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe zwischen 360 & PS3*



			
				Erucu am 08.03.2008 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht könnt ihr ja ein paar Erfahrungsberichte geben wie es mit der Qualität der Spiele auf der PS3 ist (am besten verglichen mit der 360) und ob dei Xbox noch immer so Wohnzimmer untauglich ist von der Lautstärke her.


Die Entscheidung ist nicht leicht. Da muss man auch genau schauen, welche Punkte einem selbst wichtig sind. Klar, wenn du HD Blu-Ray Filme schauen willst, dann geht dies aktuell nur auf der PS 3. Auch ist es schön, dass man einfach die HD gegen eine andere 2,5-Festplatte tauschen kann. Dafür sind bei mir nun alle Daten auf der PS 3 weg, da die Sony-Konsole bei mir vor 4-Tagen die Arbeit eingestellt hat und inzwischen auf dem Weg zur Reparatur ist. (Ja, kann auch bei der PS 3 passieren.^^) Ärgerlich ist daran, dass die ganzen Daten auf der HD an die Konsolen-ID gebunden sind...

Für mich auch ein ganz entscheidender Faktor ist das Gamepad. Immerhin verbringt man damit auch einige Zeit.  Allein aus dem Grund spiel ich eigentlich nur sehr ungern auf der PS 3. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich nie der große PS 2-Spieler war, der sich damit inzwischen angefreundet hat, aber ergonomisch ist das Pad nicht. Dazu empfinde ich die Sticks als recht wabbelig und die L2 / R2-Schalter, die nach unten wegkippen (damit man auch ja immer schon abrutscht) sind IMO ein Krampf. Aber vielleicht einfach mal selbst in die Hand nehmen, bei so etwas sind die Meinungen sehr subjektiv, aber IMO sollte gerade das Gamepad kein Störfaktor sein, um Spaß zu haben.

Ansonsten ist es natürlich sehr wichtig bei den Games zu schauen. Exklusivitäten sind eine Sache, aber die Geräte haben ja auch unterschiedliche Schwerpunkte. Die Box ist dabei ein wenig mehr in PC-Nähe, was mir als PC-Spieler sehr zusagt und ich mir viele Titel, die es für beide Systeme gibt, lieber für die MS-Konsole.

Ich habe jetzt die PS 3 fast ein Jahr gehabt und die 360 über 2 Jahre (direkt zum Release gekauft) und wenn ich mich jetzt und heute entscheiden müsste, dann würde ich aktuell ganz klar zur Xbox greifen. Sicherlich entgehen mir damit so manche tollen Sony-Titel (God of War, MGS oder FF), aber bis auf die Lautstärke bin ich ansonsten spielerisch mit der Kiste extrem zufrieden. Ich habe so viel in den letzten 2 Jahren gespielt, wie ewig nicht mehr. Hängt aber auch damit zusammen, dass ich von HD-Filmen wenig halten und ich mir aktuell keine PS 3 kaufen würde, da die nicht mehr abwärtskompatibel ist. Der Punkt mag banal sein, aber die Abwärtskompatibilität in den 60-GB-Modellen hat Sony wunderbar hinbekommen. Ich rechne doch stark damit, dass es in Zukunft mal wieder mit Abwärtskompatibilität für PS 2-Games geben wird. Wenn das für dich kein Thema ist, dann kannst du ja den Punkt gut ignorieren.

Ansonsten gibt es sehr viele weitere, subjektive Punkte, wie Menüs / Menüführung, durchdachte Handhabung und Funktionen, Folgekosten, sowieso Update und Installationspolitik kann man sehr unterschiedlich sehen. Bei MS sind Updates – egal ob fürs System oder ein Spiel – eine Sache von wenigen Sekunden. Auf der PS 3 „müllt“ man die Platte mit 100 bis 150 MB Softwareflicken zu. Dazu vermisse ich einen Datei-Browser (ähnlich dem Windows Explorer), um einen Überblick zu behalten und ausmisten zu können. Gibt es nicht, genauso wie Sony in Sachen „Features“ am hinterherpatchen ist. Es sind Kleinigkeiten. Auf der Box kann man von Beginn an immer in allen Spielen eigene Musik höhen, hört diese ohne Unterbrechung auch beim Wechseln von Spielen, kann ohne Unterbrechung mit Freunden chatten und hat immer Zugriff auf Nachrichten, Spieleinladungen, etc. Sony will da nachrüsten, aber das wird jetzt schon über ein Jahr lang erzählt. In der Hinsicht finde ich die 360 einfach insgesamt besser durchdacht und irgendwie „fertig“.

Mein Text wird sich sehr „pro Xbox“ lesen, was einfach damit zu tun hat, dass ich mit dem Gerät in Sachen Benutzung, Bedienung und Spielen bislang sehr viel besser unterhalten wurde. Irgendwie tut es mir auch leide, da die PS 3 wirklich schön leise ist oder die Emulation mit der 60-GB-Version wunderbar funktioniert, aber ansonsten bin ich von der PS 3 technisch und spielerisch eher enttäuscht. Zu den Multiplattformtiteln hat Ice ja schon was geschrieben, was sich mit dem deckt, was ich erlebt habe.


----------



## Erucu (8. März 2008)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe zwischen 360 & PS3*



			
				Iceman am 08.03.2008 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Live Abo ist sonne Sache, wenn du nicht online spielen willst kannst du problemlos darauf verzichten. Beim WLan Adapter würd ich mir grundsätzlich überlegen ob man nicht doch lieber nen Kabel zieht, spart ne Menge Geld zum wirklich völlig überteuerten Adapter.


Joa also ums Live Abo komm ich wohl nicht rum, da ich die Konsole als PC Ersatz benuzten will und auch gerne mal Online Spiele. Auch nen Wlan Adapter werde ich wohl kaufen müssen, da mein Router im Keller steht und kein Kabel nach oben verlegt wurde, müsste ich entweder die Konsole an meinem Rechner anschließen um ins Netz zu komen, einen zusätzlichen Router als Bridge kaufen oder halt nen Wlan Adapter. Und im Endeffekt nehmen sich diese Varianten nicht soviel vom Preis her.


			
				Iceman am 08.03.2008 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut ist das Laufwerk. Die BenQ Laufwerke die teilweise verbaut sind sollen leiser sein als die anderen Varianten, aber selbst bestätigen kann ich das nicht, meine Box hat kein BenQ. Ich finde die Lautstärke erträglich, bei leisen Spielen kann es aber schon stören. Allerdings sitze ich auch sehr nah an meiner Box dran. Hab sie an meinem TFT wo auch mein PC dran ist und sitze so vielleicht nen Meter von der Box entfernt.
> Am besten wärs wahrscheinlich wenn du mal zu einem deiner Freunde gehst und dir die Konsole anhörst.


Joa bei meinen Freunden ist mir das mit der lauten Konsole ja erst aufgefallen. Da sitzt man schon so 2 bis 3 Meter von der Konsole weg und hört das Ding noch ziemlich gut. Grad beim Dvd gucken oder leiseren Spielszenen find ich persönlich es schon ziemlich laut.
Aber hier hoff ich mal drauf, dass eine 5.1 Beschallung mich davon ablenkt  

Wird bei mir aber wohl wirklich auf eine Xbox rauslaufen, da mich die Auswahl an Spielen mehr anspricht.
Woran kann man eigentlich im Laden erkennen welches Laufwerk/CPU verbaut wurde?


----------



## McDrake (9. März 2008)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe zwischen 360 & PS3*



			
				Erucu am 08.03.2008 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch nen Wlan Adapter werde ich wohl kaufen müssen, da mein Router im Keller steht und kein Kabel nach oben verlegt wurde,...


Wie ist denn der Empfang über die Stockwerke?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. März 2008)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe zwischen 360 & PS3*



			
				Erucu am 08.03.2008 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Woran kann man eigentlich im Laden erkennen welches Laufwerk/CPU verbaut wurde?


On Falcon-Hardware enthalten ist, erkennst du an der Watt-Angabe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Benq-Laufwerk sollte IMO so aussehen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dürfte man IMO aber erst nach dem Einschalten sehen können.

Alternativ bietet etwa der Onlineshop Wolfsoft.de (guter Laden, habe da schon mehrfach gekauft) auch optional an, dass einem die passende Hardware herausgesucht wird. Kostet einen kleinen Aufpreis, geht aber für alle Modelle.

Aber am Besten erst einmal den kommenden Montag abwarten (bevor man was bestellt), da soll es angeblich endlich mal wieder eine Preissenkung geben.




			
				Erucu am 08.03.2008 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> also ums Live Abo komm ich wohl nicht rum, da ich die Konsole als PC Ersatz benuzten will


Der erste Monat ist kostenlos, wenn du dein Profil anlegst. Ansonsten lohnt es sich durchaus die Preise zu vergleichen. Bei durchaus seriösen eBay-Händlern bekommt man das Jahresabo gut 40 bis 45% preiswerter.


----------



## Erucu (9. März 2008)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe zwischen 360 & PS3*



			
				McDrake am 09.03.2008 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Erucu am 08.03.2008 23:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also am PC ist der Empfang immer so bei 60+%.



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.03.08 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Gamepad


Joa das Gamepad sagt mir bei der Xbox auch mehr zu. Mag aber vielleicht auch daran liegen, dass ich das PS3 Ding seltener in den Händen hatte und es daher ungewohnter ist. Grade die Anordnung der Analogen Sticks ist einfach genial gelöst im Gegensatz zur PS3.


			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.03.08 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten gibt es sehr viele weitere, subjektive Punkte, wie Menüs / Menüführung, durchdachte Handhabung und Funktionen,


Ich kenn das PS3 Menü zwar nicht wirklich, aber das 360 Menü ist imo wirklich sehr durchdacht. Es ist ja extrem einfach zu bedienen und auf den ersten Blick übersichtlich.


----------



## Iceman (9. März 2008)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe zwischen 360 & PS3*



			
				McDrake am 08.03.2008 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Games sehen inzwischen auf beiden Konsolen ziemlich gleich aus.
> Der Hauptgrund, dass die Spiele mal schlechter aussahen ist, dass eine Spielentwicklung ja schon ne Weile dauert und zuerst auf der 360 programmiert  und erst danach auf die PS3 umgesetzt wurde.



Und das ist immer noch so. Siehe diesen Artikel mit durchweg sehr neuen Titeln von denen nur PS2008 auf der PS3 ähnlich gut bis besser ist.



			
				McDrake am 08.03.2008 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch finde ich allerdeings, dass gerade neue Titel auf der 360 mit einer Auflösung von 1080p daher kommen, bei der PS3 aber nur auf 720p  oO
> Den unterschied seh ich persönlich allerdings nicht, da ich keinen Full-HD-Tv habe.



1080p Titel gibts auf beiden Konsolen kaum. In fast allen Fällen wird das Bild einfach hochskaliert, echte 1080p Ausgabe haben auf der 360 glaub ich 3 Spiele (Virtua Tennis 3, NBA Street Homecourt und Fifa Street 3), auf der PS3 sinds vielleicht 1-2 Titel mehr, aber normalerweise kann man davon ausgehen, dass man wenn man 1080p einstellt nen hochskaliertes Bild bekommt.

Was im Endeffekt nen Nachteil für die PS3 ist, da diese bedeutend schlechter skaliert als die 360.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. März 2008)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe zwischen 360 & PS3*



			
				Iceman am 09.03.2008 01:19 schrieb:
			
		

> 1080p Titel gibts auf beiden Konsolen kaum. In fast allen Fällen wird das Bild einfach hochskaliert, echte 1080p Ausgabe haben auf der 360 glaub ich 3 Spiele (Virtua Tennis 3, NBA Street Homecourt und Fifa Street 3), auf der PS3 sinds vielleicht 1-2 Titel mehr, aber normalerweise kann man davon ausgehen, dass man wenn man 1080p einstellt nen hochskaliertes Bild bekommt.
> 
> Was im Endeffekt nen Nachteil für die PS3 ist, da diese bedeutend schlechter skaliert als die 360.



Die PS3 hat keinen Hardwarescaler imo, daher werden PS3-Spiele nicht beliebig hochskaliert (bei DVDs und PS1/2 Spielen schon, da wird ja auch nicht die ganze Rechenleistung benötigt). 
Einige Entwickler bauen allerdings über eine Softwarescalerfunktion zusätzlich 1080i oder gar 1080p (nur Darkness wäre mir bekannt) Ausgabe ein. Eher aber ein (meist schwammiger aussehendes) 1080i, da es in Amerika einige ältere HDTVs gibt, die 720p NICHT können sondern nur 1080i.

Nachteil ist das aber nicht wirklich für Full HD Besitzer auf Seiten der PS3, mir wäre jedenfalls kein Full HDTV bekannt, der 720p nicht mindestens genauso gut in 1080p hochskalieren würde (ist ja auch "kein Ding") wie die 360.


und nochmal@McDrake: bei 360-Spielepackungen wird immer eine 1080p-Ausgabe draufgeschrieben. Natürlich unterstützt das Spiel selbst diese Ausgabe nicht sondern es wird eben von dem Hardwarescaler der 360 hochskaliert, außer von iceman genannten Ausnahmen sind alle in 720p (oder darunter).
Bei PS3-Spielen sind es nicht viel mehr (nativ, also Spiele, die ihre "interne" Auflösung, Texturen, Modells usw. in 1080p oder zumindest höher als 720p auslegen), sowie die PSN-Titel, die fast alle nativ in 1080p berechnet werden. Dafür steht bei fast keinem PS3-Spiel ein imo irreführendes 1080p darauf und bei den Titeln mit 1080i-Angabe weiß man ja, dass es nur (für die Amis) skaliert wird.



@(HD-)Filme-Frage:
Kauft man sich nicht noch einen Blu-ray Stand-Alone-Player dazu, hat man in der Hinsicht im Prinzip gar keine Wahl, außer MS bringt irgendwann mal ein externes Blu-ray Laufwerk für die 360. Zudem bleibt selbst dann noch die höhere Lautstärke der 360 (jetzt im Grundbetrieb natürlich) sowie bei DVDs die bessere Skalierung seitens der PS3. Auch ein Detail ist die fehlende 24hz Ausgabe bei der 360.
Dafür hat die PS3 noch keinen Online-Videoservice (April abwarten), der zumindest die Videothek ersetzen kann (wenn auch nicht immer qualitativ gleichwertig).


@Nali: Sony patcht nur bedingt nach, schließlich sind die Features ja möglich/je nach Spiel vorhanden (auch einfach durch Zugriff auf Standardmenüs seitens der PS3, die eigentlich in jedem Spiel aufgerufen werden könnten, wenn es die Entwickler unterstützen würden). Sony hat sich nur nie an der 360 / ihrem Systemmenü orientiert. Die Features werden aber jetzt eingebaut, da alle Welt (zum Glück) danach schreit, weil es die bei der 360 gibt (umgekehrt sehe ich übrigens nicht, wie MS beliebte Features zum Ausgleich nachreicht, z.B. eigene Themes, Mod-Möglichkeiten etc.). Und nicht durchdacht wirkte in dieser Konsolengeneration ja eher die Zusammenstellung der 360-Hardware


----------



## Iceman (9. März 2008)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe zwischen 360 & PS3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.03.2008 04:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachteil ist das aber nicht wirklich für Full HD Besitzer auf Seiten der PS3, mir wäre jedenfalls kein Full HDTV bekannt, der 720p nicht mindestens genauso gut in 1080p hochskalieren würde (ist ja auch "kein Ding") wie die 360.



Schon, nur müssen die Benutzer dann explizit die Ausgabe der PS3 auf 720p stellen. Nen unbedarfter Nutzer der sich grad an seinem neuen 1080p Fernseher erfreut wird das eher nicht tun und kriegt dann das oftmals schwammig hochskalierte Bild der PS3 zu sehen.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.03.2008 04:04 schrieb:
			
		

> sowie bei DVDs die bessere Skalierung seitens der PS3.



Inwiefern skaliert die PS3 besser? Hochskalieren des DVD Bildes auf 720p/1080p tun beide Konsolen. (Mit der Einschränkung, dass die 360 es nur über das VGA Kabel und HDMI tut, aber das ist ne Vorgabe von Seiten irgendeines Rechtekommitees, über Komponente darf nicht hochskaliert werden bei DVDs).



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.03.2008 04:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür hat die PS3 noch keinen Online-Videoservice (April abwarten), der zumindest die Videothek ersetzen kann (wenn auch nicht immer qualitativ gleichwertig).



Na ja, der Online Videoservice der 360 kann vielleicht in den USA die Videothek ersetzen, aber definitiv nicht hier in Deutschland.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.03.2008 04:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nicht durchdacht wirkte in dieser Konsolengeneration ja eher die Zusammenstellung der 360-Hardware



Das musst du mir genauer erklären  Was findest du an der Hardware der 360 nicht durchdacht? Oder beziehst du dich nur auf die Ausfallsrate?
Die eigentliche Hardware der Konsole ist imo durchdachter als die der PS3, da Wert auf leichte Programmierbarkeit bei gleichzeitig hoher Leistung gelegt wurde. Der einzige Fehler war imo, die Festplatte nicht in allen Konsolenvarianten einzubauen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. März 2008)

*AW: Entscheidungshilfe zwischen 360 & PS3*



			
				Iceman am 09.03.2008 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon, nur müssen die Benutzer dann explizit die Ausgabe der PS3 auf 720p stellen. Nen unbedarfter Nutzer der sich grad an seinem neuen 1080p Fernseher erfreut wird das eher nicht tun und kriegt dann das oftmals schwammig hochskalierte Bild der PS3 zu sehen.


Die schwammige Ausgabe trifft nur(?) auf dieses "typische" Software-Scaling mit 1080i zu. keine Ahnung wie das bei the Darkness gelöst wurde (da hier ja sogar auf 1080p hochskaliert wurde, es aber definitiv nicht schwammiger aussieht).
Sowohl Full HDTV und "normale" HDTV Besitzer müssen nur 1080i als Ausgabe deaktivieren, dass reicht schon (und braucht von denen ja auch keiner) bzw. inzwischen wird von den Spielen nur 1080i ausgegeben, wenn der HDTV kein 720p (oder ggf. 1080p) kann (nicht in Europa), für mehr ist es ja auch nicht gedacht.





> Inwiefern skaliert die PS3 besser? Hochskalieren des DVD Bildes auf 720p/1080p tun beide Konsolen.


Wie bei HDTVs kommt das Scaling immer sehr auf das Gerät an, da gibt es große Unterschiede und ist nicht immer gleich. Die PS3  erreicht dabei Ergebnisse, die locker mit den besten HD-Upcale-Playern mithalten können. Ich weiß nicht in welchem Bereich die 360 liegt, aber da das Internet nichr mit Freudeschreien von Filmfans/Testern gefüllt ist, wird es da nicht rankommen  (leider finde ich aber keine Vergleichstest)




> Das musst du mir genauer erklären  Was findest du an der Hardware der 360 nicht durchdacht? Oder beziehst du dich nur auf die Ausfallsrate?


jup, auch wenn das wohl eher am Zeitmangel lag, wobei der gewählte Platz der GPU schon an sich mutig ist ^^
War jetzt allerdings nur als Einwurf gedacht, Thema rrod hatten wir ja schon oft genug hier ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. März 2008)

*MAss Effect*

"Bring Down the Sky" bzw. "Kollisionskurs" für Mass Effect ist auf dem Marktplatz erhältlich.
400 Points für einen 258MB Download, wobei man zwischen der deutschen und englischen Version der Erweiterung entscheiden kann.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. März 2008)

*Xbox-Preissenkung*

Noch gab es zwar keine Meldung, aber Amazon.co.uk hat die 360 schon drastisch im Preis gesenkt.
Die Premium bekommt man dort ab sofort für 189Pfund (250€) und die Arcade für 150 Pfund (199€). Die Elite ist mit 250 Pfund (330€) auch deutlich gesunken.


----------



## Gunter (10. März 2008)

*AW: Xbox-Preissenkung*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.03.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch gab es zwar keine Meldung, aber Amazon.co.uk hat die 360 schon drastisch im Preis gesenkt.
> Die Premium bekommt man dort ab sofort für 189Pfund (250€) und die Arcade für 150 Pfund (199€). Die Elite ist mit 250 Pfund (330€) auch deutlich gesunken.


somit lohnt es sich wohl doch, noch etwas zu warten. obwohls mir schon stark in den fingern juckt... der neue LCD will gefüttert werden!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. März 2008)

*Bully - Die Ehrenrunde: Lehrer protestieren*



> Eine internationale Vereinigung von Lehrern würde das Spiel Bully: Die Ehrenrunde am liebsten verbieten lassen. Das geht aus einem Protestschreiben hervor, welches acht Lehrervereinigungen aus Kanada, den USA, England, Südkorea und Australien verfasst haben. Dort heisst es, *man befürchte, dass die junge Generation zu einer zweiten Hitlerjugend heranwachsen könnte.*


http://www.gbase.ch/Global/news/Bully+-+Die+Ehrenrunde%3a+Lehrer+protestieren/0/36523.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. März 2008)

*Xbox-Preissenkung*

Inzwischen ist die Preissenkung offiziell. Ab dem 14.03 kostet
Xbox 360 Arcade 199€
Xbox 360 Premium 269€
Xbox 360 Elite 369€



> Xbox 360 in Europa ab 199,99 Euro erhältlich
> Neue unverbindliche Preisempfehlungen für alle Modelle
> 
> 10. März 2008  Microsoft senkt die unverbindlichen Preisempfehlungen (UVP) für die gesamte Xbox 360 Familie. Wie das Unternehmen heute bekannt gab, wird die Konsole in Europa ab 199,99 Euro zu haben sein. Mit dieser Offerte wird die Xbox 360 zu einem Produkt für alle und für jeden Geldbeutel.
> ...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. März 2008)

*AW: Xbox-Preissenkung*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.03.2008 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Xbox 360 Arcade 199€



ui, jetzt wird noch deutlicher wie maßlos überteuert die Wiii ist 


Gibt es für die USA eigentlich keine Preissenkung? In dem Fall ist es die logische Konsequenz daraus, dass die PS3 die 360 "bald" in Europa bereits überholen wird in Sachen Verkaufszahlen (bzw. je nach Land scheinbar schon hat).


Die 270€ für die Premium klingen nett, gerade mit der verbesserten Fehlerquote. Gibt es dann trotzdem noch diese Spieleangebote (spielegrotte etc kam ja so quasi schon zuvor auf den gleichen Preis)?


Wenn mir der Kommentar gestattet sei:
Kommt aber immer noch nicht an Preis/Leistungsverhältnis der PS3 heran *g* (jaja, nur wenn man alles nutzt etc. ^^)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. März 2008)

*AW: Xbox-Preissenkung*

Bislang habe ich nur von einer Preissenkung in Europa gelesen, aber glaube kaum, dass MS in den USA nicht auch was machen wird. Wenn ich da nur an das "Ausverkauft"-Argument bezüglich der Jan-Zahlen denke....


----------



## undergrounderX (10. März 2008)

*AW: Xbox-Preissenkung*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.03.2008 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mir der Kommentar gestattet sei:
> Kommt aber immer noch nicht an Preis/Leistungsverhältnis der PS3 heran *g* (jaja, nur wenn man alles nutzt etc. ^^)


Du sagst es schon  
Wenn man den Blu-Ray Player benutzt ist das PreisLeistungsverhältniss gut, da es immer noch kaum ein billigen Blu Ray Player gibt. Ich vermute aber, dass nur 10-20 Prozent einen HD Fernsehr besitzen, weswegen für die restlichen 80% das Preis Leistungsverhältniss nicht ganz stimmt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. März 2008)

*US-Zahlen Feb/08*

*US-Hardwarezahlen 02/08*

```
NDS	587.6K
Wii	432K
PS2	351.8K
PS3	280.8K
PSP	243.1K
360	254.6K
```


*US-Softwarezahlen 02/08*
01. CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE	Xbox 360	296.200
02. DEVIL MAY CRY 4	Xbox 360	295.200
03. WII PLAY W/ REMOTE	WII	289.700
04. DEVIL MAY CRY 4	PS3	233.500
05. GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK	WII	222.900
06. MARIO AND SONIC: OLYMPIC GAMES	NDS	205.600
07. LOST ODYSSEY	Xbox 360	203.600
08. TUROK	Xbox 360	197.700
09. GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK	PS2	183.800
10. ROCK BAND	Xbox 360	161.800


*Weitere Verkaufszahlen:*
Frontlines: Fuel of War (Xbox 360) 99.900
Professor Layton and the Mysterious Village (DS) 91.000
Advance Wars: Days of Ruin (DS) 50.300
No More Heroes (Wii) 37.000

Consolewars


----------



## Gunter (26. März 2008)

*Xbox360 mit HDMI-DVI ?*

tag zusammen,

heute sollte wohl endlich meine xbox360 geliefert werden, bin schon ganz zittrig. hauptsache meine freundin will sich heute ein fußballländerspiel ansehen im TV...  

ich kann die xbox ja per VGA an einen PC-monitor anschließen, das ist mir klar. wie ist die bildqualität hier, im vergleich zu HDMI? kann ich die xbox auch mit einem HDMI-auf-DVI kabel per DVI am monitor anschließen? ob ich so wohl ein besseres bild erhalte?


----------



## Neawoulf (28. März 2008)

*Lohnt sich die Xbox 360 Arcade*

Wie ich sehe, ist der Tag gekommen ... eine der "Next-Gen"-Konsolen hat die 200 Euro Grenze unterschritten und damit ein Level erreicht, das ich bereit bin dafür zu bezahlen. Zusammengefasst: Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir die XBox 360 Arcade zuzulegen. 

Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, daher weiß ich nicht, ob diese (erste) Frage schon gestellt wurde ... aber lohnt sich die Arcade Version? Immerhin ist keine Festplatte dabei. Braucht man die unbedingt für bestimmte Spiele, oder reicht die Speicherkarte, die bei der Arcade Version dabei ist? Falls die Platte nur für Online-Krempel gedacht ist: Ich habe nicht vor, mit der XBox Online zu spielen.

Zweite Frage zum Thema: Zu Anfang hat man ja recht häufig gehört, dass es bei der X-Box 360 technische Ausfälle gab (wesentlich mehr als bei der Wii und der PS3). Wurde die XBox 360 technisch inzwischen überarbeitet, so dass diese Defekte weniger häufig auftreten?

Dritte Frage: Lohnt sich so eine Konsole überhaupt, wenn man keinen HD Fernseher hat? Ich hab irgendwie leichte Panik, dass es da Nachteile geben könnte, dass man z. B. entfernte Gegner nicht sieht, kleine Objekte oder gar die Schrift unleserlich sein könnte, wenn man auf nem guten alten Röhren-Fernseher spielt.


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Xbox 360 Arcade*



			
				Neawoulf am 28.03.2008 03:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, daher weiß ich nicht, ob diese (erste) Frage schon gestellt wurde ... aber lohnt sich die Arcade Version? Immerhin ist keine Festplatte dabei. Braucht man die unbedingt für bestimmte Spiele, oder reicht die Speicherkarte, die bei der Arcade Version dabei ist? Falls die Platte nur für Online-Krempel gedacht ist: Ich habe nicht vor, mit der XBox Online zu spielen.


Ich spiele mit der XBox360 auch nicht Online, möchte ober den Marktplatz und XBox Live Arcade ( sowie die Demos ) nicht missen wollen. Das komplette Paket welches MS anbietet hat mir erst den "Umstieg" vom PC auf Konsole 'schmackhaft' gemacht.

Darum meine Empfehlung: lieber ein paar EUR mehr ausgeben als sich am Ende ärgern, weil man tolle Features verpasst.



> Zweite Frage zum Thema: Zu Anfang hat man ja recht häufig gehört, dass es bei der X-Box 360 technische Ausfälle gab (wesentlich mehr als bei der Wii und der PS3). Wurde die XBox 360 technisch inzwischen überarbeitet, so dass diese Defekte weniger häufig auftreten?


Die Frage wird dir so, denk ich mal, maximal der MS Kundensupport beantworten können. Fakt ist, dass die neue Generation der 360 dahingehend optimiert wurde, z.B. kleinerer Kern, um die Hitze Entwicklung zu minimieren und dadurch die Ausfälle zu verringern.

Defekte Geräte wird es immer geben ... muss man leider auch sagen.



> Dritte Frage: Lohnt sich so eine Konsole überhaupt, wenn man keinen HD Fernseher hat? Ich hab irgendwie leichte Panik, dass es da Nachteile geben könnte, dass man z. B. entfernte Gegner nicht sieht, kleine Objekte oder gar die Schrift unleserlich sein könnte, wenn man auf nem guten alten Röhren-Fernseher spielt.


Defenitiv. Ich betreibe meine Konsole zwar am TFT, weil Rechner und 360 im Arbeitszimmer stehen, aber Mass Effect hab ich z.B. im Relexsessel im Wohnzimmer gezockt ... und gerade Mass Effect hat viel Texte die man lesen muss bzw. sollte ... kein Problem gehabt.

Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf: bestell die Konsole bei Amazon.de und mach ggf. von deinem 14tägigen Umtauschrecht gebrauch. Ist zwar nicht optimal ... aber für manche Leute sind 200 EUR und mehr viel Geld, da kauft niemand gern "die Katze im Sack".


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. März 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Xbox 360 Arcade*



			
				Neawoulf am 28.03.2008 03:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen, daher weiß ich nicht, ob diese (erste) Frage schon gestellt wurde ... aber lohnt sich die Arcade Version? Immerhin ist keine Festplatte dabei [...]


 Ernsthaft: Lass die Finger von der Arcade-Version. Auch wenn man nicht online spielt, die Festplatte bringt schon so einige Vorteile wozu IMO auf jeden Fall auch die ganzen kostenlosen Demos und CO zählen. Einige wenige Spiele, wie etwa MMORPGS oder Burnout (IMO da aber nur der MP) funktionieren nur mit Festplatte. Außerdem kannst du nur mit HD Xbox 1 Spiele auf der 360 spielen. Wenn man ein wenig schaut, dann bekommt man eine Premium mit zusätzlich 20 GB Festplatte, Headset, Netzwerkkabel, Kabel für HD und SD-Fernseher (Chinch und Komponent) und 2-3 Spiele für etwa 250-260€. Auch wenn der Preis mit 199 unter eine bestimmte Grenze gefallen ist, man tut sich IMO nicht wirklich einen Gefallen mit der abgespeckten Version. Wie Rabowke schon sagt, es gibt auch sehr viele lohnenswerte und interessante Downloads. Außerdem gibt es von einigen Spielen "Game of the Year"-Editions, die den zusätzlichen Inhalt lediglich auf einer zweiten Disk habe und die Inhalte muss man sich auf eine Festplatte kopieren, sonst kann man diese nicht nutzen. (Etwa "Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter Premium" oder "Oblivion GOTY").




> Zweite Frage zum Thema: Zu Anfang hat man ja recht häufig gehört, dass es bei der X-Box 360 technische Ausfälle gab (wesentlich mehr als bei der Wii und der PS3). Wurde die XBox 360 technisch inzwischen überarbeitet, so dass diese Defekte weniger häufig auftreten?


 Ja, inzwischen hat sich einiges getan, auch wenn „handfeste Zahlen“ leider nicht vorliegen. 




> Dritte Frage: Lohnt sich so eine Konsole überhaupt, wenn man keinen HD Fernseher hat? Ich hab irgendwie leichte Panik, dass es da Nachteile geben könnte, dass man z. B. entfernte Gegner nicht sieht, kleine Objekte oder gar die Schrift unleserlich sein könnte, wenn man auf nem guten alten Röhren-Fernseher spielt.


Da ich nicht auf einem normalen TV spiele, kann ich die Frage nicht ganz beantworten. Es gibt durchaus einige Games, wie etwa Blue Dragon oder Dead Rising, wo die Schrift für SD-Geräte ein wenig arg klein ist. Aber solche Games sind eher die Ausnahme. Du hast außerdem auch die Möglichkeit mit einem Xbox-VGA-Kabel (ab 15€ zu haben) die Konsole an JEDEN CRT oder TFT-Monitor anschließen zu können. Wenn dein Bildschirm schon HDMI oder DVI hat, dann kannst du auch ein entsprechendes HDMI bzw. HDMI auf DVI-Kabel verwenden.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. März 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Xbox 360 Arcade*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.03.2008 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ernsthaft: Lass die Finger von der Arcade-Version. Auch wenn man nicht online spielt, die Festplatte bringt schon so einige Vorteile wozu IMO auf jeden Fall auch die ganzen kostenlosen Demos und CO zählen. Einige wenige Spiele, wie etwa MMORPGS oder Burnout (IMO da aber nur der MP) funktionieren nur mit Festplatte. Außerdem kannst du nur mit HD Xbox 1 Spiele auf der 360 spielen. Wenn man ein wenig schaut, dann bekommt man eine Premium mit zusätzlich 20 GB Festplatte, Headset, Netzwerkkabel, Kabel für HD und SD-Fernseher (Chinch und Komponent) und 2-3 Spiele für etwa 250-260€. Auch wenn der Preis mit 199 unter eine bestimmte Grenze gefallen ist, man tut sich IMO nicht wirklich einen Gefallen mit der abgespeckten Version. Wie Rabowke schon sagt, es gibt auch sehr viele lohnenswerte und interessante Downloads. Außerdem gibt es von einigen Spielen "Game of the Year"-Editions, die den zusätzlichen Inhalt lediglich auf einer zweiten Disk habe und die Inhalte muss man sich auf eine Festplatte kopieren, sonst kann man diese nicht nutzen. (Etwa "Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter Premium" oder "Oblivion GOTY").



Naja, da ich damit nicht online gehen werde, fallen die Demos für mich ja weg ... aber das Argument mit den Zusatzinhalten von Spielen, die ohne Festplatte nicht genutzt werden können, zählt dann schon eher. Ich schätze, dann werde ich doch mal nach ner günstigen XBox 360 mit Festplatte ausschauhalten



> Da ich nicht auf einem normalen TV spiele, kann ich die Frage nicht ganz beantworten. Es gibt durchaus einige Games, wie etwa Blue Dragon oder Dead Rising, wo die Schrift für SD-Geräte ein wenig arg klein ist. Aber solche Games sind eher die Ausnahme. Du hast außerdem auch die Möglichkeit mit einem Xbox-VGA-Kabel (ab 15€ zu haben) die Konsole an JEDEN CRT oder TFT-Monitor anschließen zu können. Wenn dein Bildschirm schon HDMI oder DVI hat, dann kannst du auch ein entsprechendes HDMI bzw. HDMI auf DVI-Kabel verwenden.



Naja, ich hab nen 10 Jahre alten CRT, der immer noch super funktioniert, auch problemlos mit Auflösungen bis 1280 x 1024, aber irgendwann kommt dennoch mal ein TFT-Monitor her, den ich ja problemlos ins Wohnzimmer verfrachten kann. Aber wenn die Schrift dennoch lesbar ist (wenn auch klein), dann geht's ja noch. War mir halt nur nicht sicher, ob es Spiele gibt, wo HD Auflösung vorausgesetzt wird, damit man überhaupt was erkennen kann.

Noch eine Frage: Angenommen, ich nehme doch die Arcade Version, kann ich dann später die Festplatte nachrüsten, wenn ich sie doch mal brauche?





			
				Rabowke am 28.03.2008 07:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf: bestell die Konsole bei Amazon.de und mach ggf. von deinem 14tägigen Umtauschrecht gebrauch. Ist zwar nicht optimal ... aber für manche Leute sind 200 EUR und mehr viel Geld, da kauft niemand gern "die Katze im Sack".



Das hatte ich ohnehin vor (bei amazon bestellen). 200 EUR sind zwar kein Vermögen, aber da ich im Moment für ein paar weitere Neuanschaffungen spare, auch nicht wenig, daher hab ich damit auch auf die Preissenkung gewartet.


----------



## McDrake (28. März 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Xbox 360 Arcade*



			
				Neawoulf am 28.03.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Frage: Angenommen, ich nehme doch die Arcade Version, kann ich dann später die Festplatte nachrüsten, wenn ich sie doch mal brauche?


Kann man.. ist aber (zu) teuer:
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss_w/302-3767530-0333649?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=festplatte+xbox&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. März 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Xbox 360 Arcade*



			
				Neawoulf am 28.03.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn die Schrift dennoch lesbar ist (wenn auch klein), dann geht's ja noch. War mir halt nur nicht sicher, ob es Spiele gibt, wo HD Auflösung vorausgesetzt wird, damit man überhaupt was erkennen kann.


 Es sind wirklich Ausnahmen, wo man Schrift schwer / schlecht lesen kann. Wichtiger ist es da schon, dass dein TV 60Hz unterstützt, da nicht wenige Titel nur mit 60Hz laufen.




			
				Neawoulf am 28.03.2008 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Frage: Angenommen, ich nehme doch die Arcade Version, kann ich dann später die Festplatte nachrüsten, wenn ich sie doch mal brauche?


Geht problemlos. Du kannst die Festplatte in beiden Größen (20 und 120GB) nachkaufen und mit jeder Xbox-Konsole verwenden. Da muss auch nix aufgeschraubt werden, etc., sondern die Platte wird einfach nur mit einem Handgriff drauf gesteckt.
(Beim Nahckauf zahlt man aber ordentlich "drauf")


----------



## Neawoulf (28. März 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Xbox 360 Arcade*

Hui, das ging schnell ... 



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.03.2008 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind wirklich Ausnahmen, wo man Schrift schwer / schlecht lesen kann. Wichtiger ist es da schon, dass dein TV 60Hz unterstützt, da nicht wenige Titel nur mit 60Hz laufen.



60Hz Modus beherrscht mein Fernseher (ist noch 'ne relativ neue Kiste, nur halt mit guter "alter" Technik, da mir die HD Dinger noch zu teuer sind bzw. ich eigentlich zum Fernsehen und DVD gucken gar keine HD Auflösung brauche. Finde das Bild auch so ok.




> Geht problemlos. Du kannst die Festplatte in beiden Größen (20 und 120GB) nachkaufen und mit jeder Xbox-Konsole verwenden. Da muss auch nix aufgeschraubt werden, etc., sondern die Platte wird einfach nur mit einem Handgriff drauf gesteckt.





			
				McDrake am 28.03.2008 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man.. ist aber (zu) teuer:
> http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss_w/302-3767530-0333649?__mk_de_DE=%C5M%C5Z%D5%D1&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=festplatte+xbox&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go



Oh, das klingt gut, dann denke ich, werde ich mir doch erstmal die Arcade Version zulegen und später die Festplatte nachkaufen, falls ich sie mal brauche. Sind zwar neu nicht ganz billig, aber scheint ja auch Leute zu geben, die die Dinger für nen besseren Preis gebraucht verkaufen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. März 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Xbox 360 Arcade*



			
				Neawoulf am 28.03.2008 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, das klingt gut, dann denke ich, werde ich mir doch erstmal die Arcade Version zulegen und später die Festplatte nachkaufen, falls ich sie mal brauche. Sind zwar neu nicht ganz billig, aber scheint ja auch Leute zu geben, die die Dinger für nen besseren Preis gebraucht verkaufen.


Wenn man die Preise ein wenig vergleicht, dann kann man da auch noch was sparen im Vergleich zum UVP.
Zudem geht das Gerücht um, dass demnächst eine 60GB HD eingeführt werden soll, was sicherlich ein solides Mittelding zwischen zu klein (20GB) und extrem groß (120GB) wäre. Aber das sind bislang lediglich Gerüchte.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. März 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Xbox 360 Arcade*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.03.2008 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem geht das Gerücht um, dass demnächst eine 60GB HD eingeführt werden soll, was sicherlich ein solides Mittelding zwischen zu klein (20GB) und extrem groß (120GB) wäre. Aber das sind bislang lediglich Gerüchte.



Braucht man denn überhaupt so viel Speicherplatz bei der XBox? Für mich klingen da 20 GB schon nach recht viel (na gut, auf'm PC ist das reichlich wenig, aber da werden ja auch komplette Spiele & Programme etc., wo die DVD entweder gar nicht oder nur zur Kopierschutzabfrage eingelegt wird. Aber auf der Konsole wird doch hauptsächlich auch von der DVD gelesen und nur zusätzliche Inhalte wie z. B. runtergeladene Levels, Fahrzeuge, Demos & Spielstände werden auf der Platte gespeichert, oder?

Wenn die 60 GB Platte kommen sollte, gibt es sicher einige Leute, die ihre 20er Platten loswerden wollen ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. März 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Xbox 360 Arcade*



			
				Neawoulf am 28.03.2008 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht man denn überhaupt so viel Speicherplatz bei der XBox? Für mich klingen da 20 GB schon nach recht viel [...] Aber auf der Konsole wird doch hauptsächlich auch von der DVD gelesen und nur zusätzliche Inhalte wie z. B. runtergeladene Levels, Fahrzeuge, Demos & Spielstände werden auf der Platte gespeichert, oder?


Also für den Otto-Normalspieler reichen die 20 GB auf jeden Fall (Auch wenn man dabei wissen sollte, dass lediglich 13,5 GB frei sind und der Rest reservierter Speicher für Xbox 360 Spiele (2 Partitionen a 2 GB) bzw. den Xbox 1 Emulator sind).

Wer Ordnung auf der Platte hält und lediglich Spielstände, hier und da vielleicht eine Erweiterung oder Demo saugt, der hat keine Platzprobleme. Im Gegensatz zur PS 3 gibt es keine Zwangsinstalltion von einigen GB. Auch für die Arcadegames (50 bis 150 MB) reicht die 20GB-Platte dicke. Wer aber beispielsweise nicht immer gleich bei den Demos ausmisten möchte, sich Xbox 1 Oldies über den Xbox Live Marktplatz zulegt (2 bis 6 GB je nach Titel), den Filmmarktplatz nutzt und sonst viele(!) Downloads tätigt, etwa Mappacks oder Erweiterung wie Shivering Isles / Tomb Raider Anniversary für Tomb Raider Legend, der sprengt die 20 GB dann schon ein wenig schneller.


----------



## Gunter (31. März 2008)

*Xbox360 Pad quietscht...*

tag zusammen,

hab meine xbox erhalten, bin vollauf zufrieden damit. allerdings quietschen bei einem meiner beiden controller die analogen schultertasten - beim anderen controller nicht.

ist das ein reklamationsgrund? funktionieren tut er ja tadellos, nur nervt eben das ständige gequietsche, besonders bei rennspielen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. März 2008)

*AW: Xbox360 Pad quietscht...*



			
				Gunter am 31.03.2008 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ist das ein reklamationsgrund? funktionieren tut er ja tadellos, nur nervt eben das ständige gequietsche, besonders bei rennspielen.


Wenn das Pad neu ist, dann würde ich schon reklamieren. Wenn sich der Händler / Verkäufer querstellt dann einfach mal die kostenlose MS-Hotline anrufen: 0800 181 2968 (9 bis 22 Uhr, Sam bis 22 und Son bis 17 Uhr)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. März 2008)

*Call of Duty 4 (und Halo 3)-Zahlenspiele*



> Wie Eurogamer in einem Interview mit Infinity Ward's Mark Rubin erfahren konnte, wird Call of Duty IV auf der Xbox 360 Täglich von 1.2 bis 1.3 Millionen Spielern gespielt, die PS3 erreicht ebenfalls riesige zahlen.
> 
> Diese Zahlen erreicht man laut dem Produzenten Konstant seit einigen Monaten, Montags bis Sonntags.
> 
> ...


Consolewars

Hat wer zum Vergleich ca-Zahlen von PC-Shootern zur Hand?


----------



## Iceman (31. März 2008)

*AW: Call of Duty 4 (und Halo 3)-Zahlenspiele*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 31.03.2008 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat wer zum Vergleich ca-Zahlen von PC-Shootern zur Hand?



Es gibt die Gamespy Stats, weiß aber nicht wie aussagekräftig die sind.

Ich habe auf jeden Fall schonmal richtige Diagramme mit Spielerzahlen für PC MP Shooter gesehen, weiß aber net mehr wo die herkamen.


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2008)

*AW: Call of Duty 4 (und Halo 3)-Zahlenspiele*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 31.03.2008 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > Täglich von 1.2 bis 1.3 Millionen Spielern gespielt.




täglich?   
das kann doch gar nicht sein.
ich würde fast vermuten die haben sich da um `ne 0 vertan.
und selbst dann wärs noch wahnsinnig viel.

edit:
keine ahnung, ob das repräsentativ ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



demnach wird der nr.1 pc- shooter "gerade  mal" von maximal 100.000 spielern täglich gespielt. 
cod4 kommt auf ~ 15.000.

trotz viel höherer verkäufe auf konsole, 100 mal (!!!) so viele online- spieler? 
das kann doch unmöglich sein.
oder doch?


----------



## marwin756 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Call of Duty 4 (und Halo 3)-Zahlenspiele*

Also , mal n bisschen ot vom aktuellen topic    :
Hab mir ne 360 geholt , und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit .
Natürlich Falcon Hardware .
Bisher natürlich auch noch kein RoD .    
Es macht richtig Spaß und grafisch ist die Konsole überragend .
Und dank Nali kann ich jetzt auch mit meinem Kumpel zocken .


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. März 2008)

*AW: Call of Duty 4 (und Halo 3)-Zahlenspiele*



			
				marwin756 am 31.03.2008 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Und dank Nali kann ich jetzt auch mit meinem Kumpel zocken .


Ist doch wunderbar. 
Kannst dich ja, wenn du willst, noch hier oder hier eintragen. 


@Bonkic & Ice: Danke für die Zahlen.



			
				Bonkic am 31.03.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> demnach wird der nr.1 pc- shooter "gerade  mal" von maximal 100.000 spielern täglich gespielt.
> cod4 kommt auf ~ 15.000.
> 
> trotz viel höherer verkäufe auf konsole, 100 mal (!!!) so viele online- spieler?
> ...


Er sagt im Text ja auch, dass man die Zahlen beim PC / PS 3 schlechter erfassen kann, aber die Million ist wirklich beachtlich. CoD 4 ist ja auch nicht das einzige Game, welches über den kostenpflichtigen(!) Dienst gespielt wird.


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2008)

*AW: Call of Duty 4 (und Halo 3)-Zahlenspiele*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 31.03.2008 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Er sagt im Text ja auch, dass man die Zahlen beim PC / PS 3 schlechter erfassen kann, aber die Million ist wirklich beachtlich. CoD 4 ist ja auch nicht das einzige Game, welches über den kostenpflichtigen(!) Dienst gespielt wird.




oh je- das darf ich niemals im sonstigen forum erwähnen.
ich glaub` spätestens dann bin ich als lügender konsolen-"fanboy" unten durch.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. April 2008)

*Zahlenspiele aus den USA*



> NPD Group veröffentlicht 'Online Gaming 2008'-Report
> 
> 02.04.08 - Die NPD Group hat ihren 'Online Gaming 2008'-Report für die USA vorgelegt. Darin untersucht die NPD Group den Bereich des Online-Spielens und dessen Nutzerverhalten, wofür 20.240 Personen befragt wurden. (Danke an sonycowboy).
> 
> ...


Gamefront.de


----------



## Neawoulf (3. April 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Xbox 360 Arcade*

Sooo ... danke für die vielen Ratschläge. Ich hab mich jetzt endgültig entschieden und mir die XBox 360 Arcade zusammen mit Assassins Creed bestellt. Festplatte wird dann bei Bedarf nachgerüstet, GTA4 und Mass Effect kommen in Kürze (bzw. sobald verfügbar) auch dazu.


----------



## undergrounderX (3. April 2008)

*AW: Lohnt sich die Xbox 360 Arcade*



			
				Neawoulf am 03.04.2008 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo ... danke für die vielen Ratschläge. Ich hab mich jetzt endgültig entschieden und mir die XBox 360 Arcade zusammen mit Assassins Creed bestellt. Festplatte wird dann bei Bedarf nachgerüstet, GTA4 und Mass Effect kommen in Kürze (bzw. sobald verfügbar) auch dazu.


Die Preissenkung zahlt sich für M$ anscheinend aus. Hab in meinen Freundeskreis 3 Leute die sich nach der Preissenkung die 360 zugelegt haben. Gerade GTA 4 spielt da auch eine große Rolle.


----------



## McDrake (3. April 2008)

*Dark Sector*

Wollt heut ein paar Minuten Dark Sector anspielen und blieb stundenlang dran.
Hab extra nicht gross Tests gelesen, weil ich mir meist selber ein Bild vom Spiel machen will.
Und ich muss sagen, dass ich positiv überrascht bin.
Die Grafik sieht ganz chic aus. Sogar meine Frau hat mal ein wenig zugeschaut 
Die Waffensteuerung per SixAxis funzt bis jetzt ganz gut. Beinahe wie der Bumerang von Link.
Bin jetzt erst bei Kapitel 4 und hab den ersten Schwarzmakt entdeckt, bei dem man seine Schusswaffen aufrüsten kann.

Die Interaktion mit der Umgebung hält sich dafür arg in Grenzen.
Schiesst man auf eine Lampe, wird einfach ein Einschussloch dargestellt.. die Lampe brennt allerdings weiter.
Manchmal kann man einen Stuhl oder eine Kiste umstossen, was aber für das Spiel vollkommen irrelevant ist.

Das Deckungsystem kennt man inzwischen und sollte keine Fragen offen lassen. Auch wenn das Tutoriallevel arg wenig Infos zur Steuerung/Deckung verrät.

Wer ein (sehr) blutiges Actionspiel braucht, kann in meinen Augen zugreifen.
Die PS3-Version ist Multiligual. Wird bei der 360 wohl nicht anders sein.

Hab jetzt grad auf Gamerankings geschaut und seh, dass die 360-Magazine praktisch durchs Band schlechte Wertungen vergaben... mal lesen warum das so ist *grübel*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. April 2008)

*AW: Dark Sector*

Klingt ja nicht schlecht. Hat der Titel einen Coop-Modus?


----------



## McDrake (4. April 2008)

*AW: Dark Sector*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.04.2008 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt ja nicht schlecht. Hat der Titel einen Coop-Modus?


Leider nicht.
Offline nur Singleplayer, Online 2-10 Spieler gegeneinander.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. April 2008)

*Japan-Zahlen*

*Hardwarezahlen aus Japan*: 24.03.2008 bis 31.03.2008

```
Ak.Wo.		letzte		Veränderung
PSP	129.986		59.833		70.153
NDS	58.916		65.055		-6.139
Wii	48.785		62.404		-13.619
PS 3	11.206		12.874		-1.668
PS 2	10.296		9.990		306
360	1.547		1.407		140
```
consolewars


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. April 2008)

*AW: Dark Sector*



			
				McDrake am 03.04.2008 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Schiesst man auf eine Lampe, wird einfach ein Einschussloch dargestellt.. die Lampe brennt allerdings weiter.



Das ist allerdings in sooooo vielen Spielen, speziell Egoshootern, so. Ich weiß auch nicht warum, keine echten dynamischen Lichteffekte? Keiner denkt dran, dass so ne Lampe vielleicht ausgehen sollte wenn man drauf schießt? Spieler sollen nicht in dunkeln Leveln spielen?

Im Prinzip wird es ja nur eingesetzt, wenn es vom Gameplay her verlangt wird (Splinter Cell, The Darkness.). MGS2/3 hab ich auch noch in Erinnerung, hier hat es sogar selten etwas mit dem Gameplay zu tun, sondern es soll eine glaubhafte Umgebung geschaffen werden (da könnte ich auch noch x mehr solcher Sachen aufzählen ^^)


btw hast du das wichtigste vergessen, man kann Gliedmaßen abtrennen und die Gegner winden sich vor Schmerzen  

Ich frag mich aber so langsam, wann die Demo zu DS kommt... Von Dezember auf März verschoben und jetzt ist sie auch nach Release nicht da...


----------



## McDrake (4. April 2008)

*AW: Dark Sector*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 04.04.2008 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Licht...
> Im Prinzip wird es ja nur eingesetzt, wenn es vom Gameplay her verlangt wird (Splinter Cell, The Darkness.). MGS2/3 hab ich auch noch in Erinnerung, hier hat es sogar selten etwas mit dem Gameplay zu tun, sondern es soll eine glaubhafte Umgebung geschaffen werden (da könnte ich auch noch x mehr solcher Sachen aufzählen ^^)


Ob licht oder nicht licht, spielt in dem Game wirklich kaum eine Rolle.
Aber teilweise hats wirklich sehr coole Lichteffekte. Und grade dann fällt es eben einem auf, wenn man nix mit den Lichquellen anfangen kann.


> btw hast du das wichtigste vergessen, man kann Gliedmaßen abtrennen und die Gegner winden sich vor Schmerzen


Man kann die Gegner auch mal halbieren, wenn man ein gutes Timing hat. Dann ist schneller ruhe.
Bei abgetrennten Gliedmassen, winden sich die Gegner wirklich ziemlich deftig am Boden und röcheln noch ein wenig vor sich hin.
Bei nem abgetrennten Kopf fällt das natürlich weg... im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes


----------



## undergrounderX (4. April 2008)

*AW: Dark Sector*

Passend dazu 


> Es war zu erwarten und bereits im März berichteten wir darüber: Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass dem ersten NextGen-Titel aus dem Hause Koch Media von der Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle (USK) keine Kennzeichnung gemäß § 14 JuSchG erhielt, entscheidet sich das Planegger Unternehmen nun dazu, Dark Sector nicht in Deutschland zu veröffentlichen. USK-Mitarbeiter und Importhändler wird's freuen.
> 
> Ob der Titel auch noch eine nachträgliche Indizierung erfahren wird, ist bislang nicht offiziell bestätigt, aber dennoch gängige Praktik.



http://www.xboxfront.de/news-764-11299-Dark_Sector.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. April 2008)

*AW: Call of Duty 4 (und Halo 3)-Zahlenspiele*



			
				Bonkic am 31.03.2008 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> oh je- das darf ich niemals im sonstigen forum erwähnen.
> ich glaub` spätestens dann bin ich als lügender konsolen-"fanboy" unten durch.


Es wird noch krasser: 
*NPD: Xbox 360 Most Widely Used System For Online Gaming, Wii And PS2 Follow*
Research group NPD published a 2008 report on online gaming earlier this week, announcing that 72 percent of the total U.S. population ages 6-44 plays video games.

One of the items in the release:


> Among those who use a video game system for online gaming, Xbox 360 is the top system used, with 50 percent stating they play games online via that system. *On average, Xbox 360 owners spend the most time per week using their 360s to play games online, followed by PC and PS3 *owners using these respective systems for online game play.



That squares with what I’ve long assumed: Xbox users seem to be much more into online gaming than the norm. I contacted NPD to find out more about online usage of the other consoles, and was provided with some additional info. This new detail doesn’t describe how heavily people who own a given console use it for online. But it does indicate which consoles get people online, something that is surely a reflection of the installed base:



> Among those who use a video game system for online gaming, Xbox 360 (50, PlayStation 2 (22 and Nintendo Wii (18 are the top three systems used, with Xbox360 continuing to command a dominant lead.



Und ja, im Kommentarbereich der Quelle, wurde bestätigt, dass die PS 2 mit 22% auf Platz 2 liegen soll. :-o


----------



## McDrake (5. April 2008)

*AW: Call of Duty 4 (und Halo 3)-Zahlenspiele*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.04.2008 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 31.03.2008 18:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder vielleicht gleich bookmarken


----------



## undergrounderX (6. April 2008)

*AW: Call of Duty 4 (und Halo 3)-Zahlenspiele*

wow beeindruckende Zahlen. Wenn man bedenkt, was M$ allein durch das Online Portal einnehmen muss. (Arcade Spiele, Filme, Xboxlive Mitgliedschaft).


----------



## marwin756 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Call of Duty 4 (und Halo 3)-Zahlenspiele*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.04.2008 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ... NPD ....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. April 2008)

*GTA 4*

PS 3 und Xbox 360: Beide Versionen mit Installation


> When popping the disc into the PS3 for the first time, you’ll have a brief installation. Don’t worry, it only takes ten minutes or so, and there’s a pleasant bit of GTA history trivia to keep you occupied. So, unlike with Devil May Cry, you’ll be able to eat your sandwich prior to playing the game. On the 360, this installation is optional if you have a hard drive. I advise to proceed with installation—it reduces the already minimal frame rate issues on the 360.



Und es gibt noch einige weitere Eindrücke zu den beiden Versionen.


----------



## undergrounderX (7. April 2008)

*AW: GTA 4*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.04.2008 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> PS 3 und Xbox 360: Beide Versionen mit Installation
> 
> 
> > When popping the disc into the PS3 for the first time, you’ll have a brief installation. Don’t worry, it only takes ten minutes or so, and there’s a pleasant bit of GTA history trivia to keep you occupied. So, unlike with Devil May Cry, you’ll be able to eat your sandwich prior to playing the game. On the 360, this installation is optional if you have a hard drive. I advise to proceed with installation—it reduces the already minimal frame rate issues on the 360.
> ...


Würd mich intressieren wieviel GB die Installation braucht. 
( Da sieht man mal wieder dass sich die Festplatte für 60-70 Euro bei der Bx mehr als lohnt)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. April 2008)

*AW: GTA 4*

so, Post Nr. 4000 

Handelt allerdings nur indirekt von Konsolen, sry ^^


http://www.zoll.de/a0_aktuelles/azr_kleinsendungen/index.html
Der Freizollbetrag von Kleinsendungen nach Deutschland aus nicht-EU-Ländern wird von 22€ auf 150€ hochgestuft!
Gilt ab 1. Dezember 2008

Zwar wurde man in der Praxis eh selten vom Zoll behelligt bei z.B. Spielen/DVDs, aber so hat man nun gar nichts mehr zu "befürchten".
150€ ist auch wirklich sehr hoch, da kommt man gerade bei Yen oder Dollar Preisen mit quasi keiner Special Edition oder sonstwas drüber 

Bringt primär bei Konsolen eher nur der PS3 etwas, da man sich da bisher drauf verlassen kann, dass alle Spiele Region-Free sind und ein großer Teil auch noch Multitlingual.Außerdem natürlich noch für PC-Spiele, Region-Free DVDs/BDs etc. nett.

Leider gilt es nicht jetzt schon, sonst würd ich mir wohl doch die GTA CE kaufen, kostet ja aus den USA nix wenn kein Zoll dazu käme ^^


----------



## Bonkic (8. April 2008)

*CryENGINE 2 will run like “high PC settings” on console*



> According to Harald Seeley, engine business manager for Crytek, CryENGINE 2’s going to look as if it were running at nearly high settings on a desktop when it finally makes it to PS3 and 360.
> 
> “We expect the final outcome will result in games that look like they’re running at high settings, or nearly high settings, on a PC,” he said in an IGN interview.(...)





quelle und fortsetzung


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. April 2008)

*AW: CryENGINE 2 will run like “high PC settings” on console*



			
				Bonkic am 08.04.2008 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> > According to Harald Seeley, engine business manager for Crytek, CryENGINE 2’s going to look as if it were running at nearly high settings on a desktop when it finally makes it to PS3 and 360.
> >
> > “We expect the final outcome will result in games that look like they’re running at high settings, or nearly high settings, on a PC,” he said in an IGN interview.(...)
> 
> ...



Interessant und die kommende Zollregelung finde ich auch klasse.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. April 2008)

*Gears of War 2 .- Game Informer Infos*

*Infos aus der aktuellen Game Informer*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GEARS 2 ARTICLE, 12 PAGES
(I'll add some highlights here as I read thru it... don't want to overstep my bounds, not typing the whole article word for word... buy the magazine!)

New Faces (character art for each):




> Tai Kaliso: While Cole and Baird are still a big part of the story, they won’t be attached to Delta Squad as the new game opens. The reunion with those popular characters will have some lead up first, and until then, you’ll be meeting some new personalities. The most memorable of these new additions may be Tai, a spiritual and meditative warrior from a tradition of honor-bound fighters. This familiar archetype should add a fun and perhaps mystical dynamic to the squad.


Chairman Prescott: Lots of gamers found themselves wondering if Marcus’ domineering superior officer was the head of the human government. It turns out that Hoffman is only second in command. Above him stands the Chairman, an almost dictatorial military leader who nonetheless has made the hard choices necessary to keep humanity alive through decades of warfare. As Gears 2 opens, this leader of the COG forces will deliver a speech to the troops before sending them reeling into the suicidal mission ahead.

Dizzy: In the seemingly unending struggle with the Locust Horde, the military forces of the COG have taken massive casualties. Somewhere along the way, Operation Lifeboat was enacted to bring in some fresh blood. Under this new act, the Coalition government will rescue a Stranded family and bring them into the relative story of a COG-protected zone. In return, the able-bodied men of that family join up and contribute their skills to the war effort. Such is the case with hardened soldier Dizzy, a new character who drives the massive Derrick on which Delta Squad ascends into the mountains. With a trademark drawl and an insistence on calling his truck "Betty", he's a colorful new addition to the cast.

Maria Santiago: When Emergence Day struck, Dom's wife Maria became a victim as surely as if she had died in that first attack. On that day, her children were killed. Unable to deal with the shock and loss, Maria lost herself in the ruins of civilization. For Dominic, who joined the COG to protect his family, no priority is higher than to retrieve his lost love - his very personal quest to find her is a major part of the story that unfolds in Gears 2.


Gears of War 2 begins six months after the deployment of the Lightmass bomb at the end of part one.




> "We want to fulfill the promise - it is a war. It's more than just these four guys. The first game felt very personal, and in a lot of ways that was good," senior producer Rod Fergusson tells us. However, it's clear from our time with the team that Gears 2 will shoot for a much larger conflict. "In order to save jacinto, they have no choice but to take the war to the Locust," Fergusson continues. "They're going to push back and go underground, and bring the battle to them."



Lots of talk about the new Unreal tech. GI says the story and gameplay are a pretty major leap forward from the original game, but an equally large step is being made in the behind-the-scenes tech. Gears 2 is set to impress just like Gears 1 did. New character lighting, it's a step away from realistic lighting and towards cinematic lighting. New version of Unreal 3 constantly shifts the lighting technique in order to make a character stand out in the environment. Ambient occlusion is another tech being used. Unreal's new ability to render huge numbers of individual creatures at the same time... hundereds of Locust troops, each moving independently and as unique individuals. Awesome water effects, soft body physics.

Most multiplayer details are under wraps. There is a remake of Gridlock. Step up in technology is obvious. "We hear hints of all sorts of new multiplayer features, from dramatically expanded co-op modes to multiplayer content that takes advantage of Unreal's new ability to deliver huge numbers of the Locust horde at one time, but confirmed details will have to wait until a later date."

"Gameplay of Gears 2 will appear mostly familiar to fans, with a few small variations. The core cover/shoot mechanics remain largely intact, but the use of cover has been carefully retouched so it will be harder to get hit while protected, as the character will rest a little further back from the corners. Active reloads won't be dramatically altered, particularly with the returning weapons. However, some of the new arsenal may vary the way in whihc active reloads are used. New chainsaw duels expand that gruesome combat mechanic to deliver even more excitement. Boss battles return, but a big push is geared towards refining them, making them more fun and epic in scale.

"We have creatures that make the Brumak look like a baby panda bear." -Cliff Bleszinski

Drop in and drop out co-op.

Multiple save files to maintain the integrity of each playthrough without abandoning your other attempts.

Gears 2 will have different difficulty settings for each player in co-op. One person can play on Hardcore, one on Casual, for instance. When you are together, the game will understand what that means, and when you split up, you will have individual experiences. Details on how this works exactly are under wraps.

A fourth difficulty is being added for the most casual gamers. Harder difficulty settings will remain "truly devastating." They say Casual in the first game wasn't casual enough. This way everyone who wants to pick up the controller will be embraced.

COG Centaur tank. Takes the best parts of a monster truck and a military tank and combines them. There's a dedicated level where you'll pilot one.

"We were shown a vast underground cave level wherin Marcus and his companions will take the fight to the Locust. Unlike the sometimes cramped and and linear subterranean paths from the first game, the cavern complex is vast and breathtaking. Branching levels and open spaces give players true tactical choices as they decide which way to tackle an assault. Whatever path you choose, bio-luminescent plants light light the faces of the new Locust Kantus enemies. These monk-like devils hum low and droning chants that can be focused into sonic attacks against you. They wield weapons like the new Gorgon burst pistol and poison grenades, both of which can become part of your arsenal if you play your cards right. However, the Kantus' true danger lies in their ability to revive their fallen bretheren from afar. Where before you could rest easy after taking down an enemy soldier, now there is the constant danger of them rising back up to continue to fight. The only alternative is to brave the hail of gunfire to break through enemy ranks and kill the Kantus sulking in the rear. Along the way, you may not have access to stable cover anymore, so you'll have to make do with the moving kind. Massive Locust rock worms will emerge from the cavern walls during battle, guided by the Kantus' chanting. Luckily, the creatures are so large you can hide behind them as they sliter about, and you too will be able to guide them to an advantageous firing position."

The team at Epic is well aware that many players out there hunger for a deeper and more involved storytelling experience. Lots of emotion this time. Joshua Ortega has been brought on, he is a novelist / comic writer. Really sounds like they are working a lot on the story. Sense of depth with the characters. A "darker and more heartfelt narrative." "THE STAKES ARE RAISED. THIS IS HUMANITY'S LAST STAND. EVERYTHING IS AT RISK. NOTHING IS SAFE." -Joshua Ortega


Voice actors returning include John DiMaggio as Marcus Fenix, and Carlos Ferro as Dominic Santiago. They will be recording the dialogue side by side, more authentic this way.

Forced walking scenes that masked loading time have been replaced with a dynamic conversation camera system - focused facial close ups, shifting dramatic angles, but the player is still in control. There is a "SHUT UP" button that will let you have Marcus end the conversation early and get back to the action.

"There's a certain percentage of the audience that wants to skip all that, and they just want to shoot some s---, and we're more than willing to cater to that." -Cliff Bleszinski

There are collectibles that are relevant to the story. COG tags can be examined to learn about who owned them. War Journal from the pause screen shows your collectibles and what you're missing, and the locations to search for them.

Many Achievements will be able to be earned in Single or Multiplayer. You can check for instance, if you need 1,000 headshots, you can look at your progress in the journal.

Your floating robot has a video screen now, so Anya can give you mission updates face to face.





> A SLICE OF ACTION. As seen in the second level of Gears of War 2, Assault. The sun-dappled pine forests are in stark contrast to the roiling convoy of human machinery as it rolls up the pristine mountain pass. Fenix and his squad stand atop their massive wheeled transport. Dizzy, the driver of their derrick, is shouting curses over the roar of the engine. As a breathtaking valley vista opens up to the west, the first mortar slams into a nearby derrick, leaving behind a flaming husk. The flying nemacyst and their explosive assaults are only the spear point of the Locust defense. After some near misses, the derrick tunbles off the dirst road and stalls. An emergence hole opens up nearby and Locust infantry begin to pour out. Firing wildly, Marcus and his team push back the assault. Even as Dizzy gets the truck running, a Brumak appears and gives chase. Crashing headlong throught he cracking and snapping trees, Dizzy forces the derrick into high gear, even as the transport across the way is overrun. Leaping from their new attack platform, enemy troops attempt to board, and Marcus rushes out from cover to curb stomp the assailants. Ahead, in the distance, a narrow bridge stands, wide enough for only one vehicle. The Locust driver sneers and speeds up his derrick as the drop into the gorge up ahead looms large.



"Gears of War 2 is real, and it looks every bit as formidable and impressive as we hoped. It's bigger and better than before, and the people making it are insistent that you'll be playing it in its entirety in just over half a year." -Game Informer


OK I think that covers all the main Gears 2 points. It's a great article, lots of art, renders, and a couple of the images are labeled as screenshots. Theres a picture of the Kantus, it's freaky. Thank you to Game Informer for this great article. Lots more in the mag.

Quelle: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/sh


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. April 2008)

*Markt für Konsolenspiele wuchs im ersten Quartal um 41 Prozent*

*Markt für Konsolenspiele wuchs im ersten Quartal um 41 Prozent*


> Ob im heimischen Wohnzimmer oder unterwegs im Zug, Spielkonsolen liegen im Trend. Davon profitiert besonders der deutsche Softwaremarkt, der ungebrochen auf Wachstumskurs ist. Auf 149 Millionen Euro stiegen die Umsätze mit Videospielen im ersten Quartal 2008 – ein sattes Plus von 41 Prozent zum gleichen Vorjahreszeitraum. Damals waren es 106 Millionen Euro. Seit Jahresbeginn wurden 4,3 Millionen Spiele auf Basis des wöchentlichen Panelmarktes verkauft, was einem Zuwachs von 40 Prozent zum Vorjahr entspricht. Das gibt media control GfK International bekannt. "Zugpferde waren Software für den Handheld Nintendo DS und die drei Next-Generation-Plattformen Nintendo Wii, Sony PlayStation 3 (PS3) und Microsoft Xbox 360", sagt Ulrike Altig, Geschäftsführerin von media control GfK International.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pressemeldung von media control


----------



## undergrounderX (9. April 2008)

*AW: Markt für Konsolenspiele wuchs im ersten Quartal um 41 Prozent*

Ich steh vor einer schwierigen Frage: Nehm ich Rockband oder doch lieber GH3 inkl. Gitarre+GTA4+MGS5 
Kostet beides 240 Euro 



> Zwar freuten sich viele Fans über die Veröffentlichung des Releasetermins zu Rock Band, doch folgte schnell eine bittere Botschaft, als die Preise für das Spiel bekanntgegeben wurden. Möchte der geneigte Rockfan das komplette Paket inklusive Spiel erwerben müssen satte 240 Euro gezahlt werden, während der US-Zocker nur 169 Dollar (rund 107 Euro) zahlen muss.
> 
> Obwohl bei vielen als pure Abzocke angesehen, verteidigt Rob Kay von Entwickler Harmonix den Preis des kommenden Titels: “Der Gesamtpreis, wenn man sich entschließt alle Geräte haben zu wollen, ist recht hoch. Das ist etwas, was nicht normal ist für Videospiele“, so Kay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. April 2008)

*AW: Markt für Konsolenspiele wuchs im ersten Quartal um 41 Prozent*



			
				undergrounderX am 09.04.2008 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steh vor einer schwierigen Frage: Nehm ich Rockband oder doch lieber GH3 inkl. Gitarre+GTA4+MGS5
> Kostet beides 240 Euro


 Also ich fände die Entscheidung nicht schwer. Rock Band sollte man schlicht ignorieren. Der Preis und die blöden Ausreden sind eine Frechheit sondergleichen. So etwas darf nicht auch noch mit einem Kauf "belohnt" werden.


----------



## undergrounderX (9. April 2008)

*AW: Markt für Konsolenspiele wuchs im ersten Quartal um 41 Prozent*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.04.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 09.04.2008 14:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war Ironie um zu zeigen wie dermaßen überteuert der Preis ist   
240 Euro? Da leg ich lieber 100 Euro drauf und hol mir eine PS3


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. April 2008)

*AW: Markt für Konsolenspiele wuchs im ersten Quartal um 41 Prozent*



			
				undergrounderX am 09.04.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Das war Ironie um zu zeigen wie dermaßen überteuert der Preis ist


Ups, die ist wohl bei mir nicht ganz angekommen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. April 2008)

*AW: Markt für Konsolenspiele wuchs im ersten Quartal um 41 Prozent*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.04.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 09.04.2008 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



macht nix, ich habs ihm auch abgenommen  

MGS5 hat mich allerdings verwundert ^^



btw. die Rockband US-PS3-Version inkl. Instrumentdönes kostet 170$, selbst das ist noch unter der neuen Freizollgrenze *g* , jetzt muss EA nachlegen was die Preise angeht


----------



## undergrounderX (10. April 2008)

*AW: Markt für Konsolenspiele wuchs im ersten Quartal um 41 Prozent*

Mist hab jetzt meinen ersten RoD.
Der hat extra bis kurz vom Release von GTA 4 gewartet


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. April 2008)

*AW: Markt für Konsolenspiele wuchs im ersten Quartal um 41 Prozent*

*Die Top 100 Games 2007*
Die Zahlen beinhalten US und EU-Verkäufe
(Klick aufs Bild für eine bessere Darstellung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick aufs Bild für eine bessere Darstellung)
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=20071
und
http://next-gen.biz/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9639&Itemid=2


*US-Videomarkt – Zahlen und Daten rund um Marktgröße, Verkaufszahlen und den Gebrauchtspielemarkt*
Es gibt interessante Zahlen zum US-Spielemarkt:


> Auf der diesjährige […] Game Marketing Konferenz in San Francisco, legte die Konsumforschungs- und Beratungsfirma […] ein paar interessante Fakten zu tage.
> 
> Die Resultate beziehen sich allerdings ausschließlich auf den US-amerikanischen Videospielmarkt. Demnach gibt es dort 75 Millionen Spiele-Käufer, von denen im letzten Jahr 49 Millionen mindestens ein gebrauchtes Spiel erstanden und 29 Millionen mindestens ein gebrauchtes Spiel verkauft haben. Im Durchschnitt erwerben ca. 60 % sowohl neue, als auch gebrauchte Software, während 28 % nur neue und lediglich 3 % nur gebrauchte Spiele kaufen. Beeindruckenderweise wird die Hälfte der sich im Neuzustand befindenden Titel (52  bereits innerhalb des ersten Monats nach Veröffentlichung verkauft. 27 % sogar schon in der ersten Woche. Überhaupt sind die Spieler der momentanen Konsolen-Generation diejenigen mit dem geringsten Anteil an Gebrauchtspielen und den meisten Vorbestellungen. Ist hier in den letzten paar Jahren ein neuer Anspruch entstanden? Xbox 360-User kaufen übrigens am häufigsten bereits genutzte Software, danach kommen PS3-Besitzer, dann Wii-Spieler.
> 
> Interessant und auch ein bisschen ironisch an dem für die Industrie wirtschaftlich eher negativen Gebrauchtwarenhandel, ist die Beobachtung das ein Großteil der Spieler (21 Millionen), die ihre gebrauchten Titel wieder verkaufen das dafür erhaltene Geld nutzen, um neue Videospiel-Produkte zu erstehen. 16 Millionen von ihnen sind sogenannte New Game Gluttons, welche versuchen ein neues Spiel so schnell wie möglich zu beenden und es dann fix wieder verhökern, um so noch einen möglichst hohen Gewinn zu erzielen, von dem sie sich wiederum nagelneue Titel besorgen. Damit bringen sie allein einen Umsatz von 415 Millionen Dollar in den Gesamtverkauf neuer Spiele. Das sind immerhin 5 % des 8,6 Millarden Dollar-schweren US-Neuspielemarktes. Gebrauchtspiele erwirtschaften in den USA insgesamt einen Umsatz von 1,3 Millarden Dollar.


http://www.areagames.de/areagames/news/65132/Gebrauchte-Spiele-KEin-Segen-fuer-die-Industrie.aspx

Zur Originalquelle mit mehr Infos, weiteren Zahlen und vielen Diagrammen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. April 2008)

*Good Bye! Hehe!*

Hat schon wer Mario Kart Wii probiert?

Ich konnte meine Fassung schon rund 60 Minuten anspielen, und bin vom Game und der Steuerung absolut begeistert. Wie üblich fasziniert dieser kindliche aber herzlich süße Charme der Figuren komplett und die Steuerung mit dem beigelegten Wii-Wheel funktioniert nach 10 Minuten Übung auch richtig intuitiv und fast perfekt. Die neuen Karten können mal wieder dank kreativer Elemente überzeugen, und die Remakes von SNES, N64 und DS sehen auch richtig klasse aus - und spielen sich auch so.

Das fehlende "Snaking" fällt eigentlich gar nicht störend auf, ganz im Gegenteil. So entfällt zumindest diese leicht nervige Komponente des "Dauerdrückens" einer spezifischen Taste, und man kann sich komplett auf das Spielgeschehen konzentrieren. Die neuen Bikes und Stunts im Spiel sind ganz cool, und insgesamt erinnert MKWii an eine konsequent auf Arkade polierte DS-Version. Die Optik wirkt auch erstaunlich sauber, kommt gänzlich ohne Popups / Slowdowns aus und scheint sogar ordentliches AA zu beherrschen. Die Farben sind kräftig und die Texturen eigentlich auf dem Niveau von Mario Galaxy, auch wenn man in Mario Kart Shader-Effekte vermisst. Allerdings säumen viele 3D-Miis und sonstige Figuren den Straßenrand, Bäume bewegen sich und typische Gegner aus den Mario-Games tummeln sich auf den Strecken. Die KI scheint mir sogar auf 50cc deutlich aggressiver vorzugehen, als z.B. in der DS- oder N64-Version. Dafür kann man dank passender Drifts aber auch schnell aufholen - zumindest solange, bis man wieder von einem Bowser-Panzer auf Platz 7 geschleudert wird.

Der absolute Knaller, bisher würde ich eine definitive Empfehlung aussprechen, auch wenn ich den Online-MP noch nicht testen konnte, und wahrscheinlich auch nicht testen werde (Mario Kart ist eben für mich ein Offline-Mehrspielergame).

Und Baby-Mario als Spielfigur ist ja mal so extrem süüüüüß!     

Best Arcade-Racer ever. Zweifelsfrei. Ehrlich. Ganz bestimmt.  
Lol, habe gerade total die virtuellen Schmetterlinge im Bauch, zuletzt habe ich mich wohl so extrem über ein Spiel gefreut, als ich Super Mario 64 gespielt habe. Danke Nintendo, Ihr habt mir temporär wieder das wohlige Gefühl geben können, dass Spiele eben doch lustig und kreativ sind.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Insane80 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Good Bye! Hehe!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 11.04.2008 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon wer Mario Kart Wii probiert?
> 
> ...viel Text



Danke, Du hast mich eben in meiner Entscheidung bestärkt, mir dieses Game zu  zulegen 
Ich war schon auf dem Super Nintendo Fan von Mario Kart und auf der Wii stell ich mir das auch sehr spaßig vor 
Wahrscheinlich wird es also schon morgen meine noch kleine Wii-Game-Sammlung morgen bereichern...


----------



## Bonkic (11. April 2008)

*AW: Good Bye! Hehe!*



			
				Insane80 am 11.04.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 11.04.2008 13:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ists wieder für nintendo- übliche ~ 40 €  zu haben?
dann werd ichs mir wohl auch noch heute zulegen. 

ganz auf den online- modus würde ich übrigens nicht verzichten, wobei natürlich nix über rennen zu 4+ vor einem tv geht, inklusive bier, gepöbel usw.   

bei der steuerung per wiimote bin ich übrigens immer noch skeptisch, vor allem was die präzision angeht. 
bei excite truck hat das zwar funktioniert, aber da wars eben auch egal, wenn ich mal neben der strecke gelandet bin.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. April 2008)

*AW: Good Bye! Hehe!*



			
				Bonkic am 11.04.2008 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ists wieder für nintendo- übliche ~ 40 €  zu haben? dann werd ichs mir wohl auch noch heute zulegen.


Habe den Listenpreis von 49,95 bezahlt (wie auch bei Mario Galaxy, Zelda, etc...). In der Box ist auch das WiiWheel enthalten (dummes Plastikding eben, sorgt aber für Flair ^^). Bei Amazon.de gab es das Spiel wohl günstiger, aber die Erstlieferung war schnell vergriffen, und neue gibt es erst ab dem 18.4.2008.


> bei der steuerung per wiimote bin ich übrigens immer noch skeptisch, vor allem was die präzision angeht.


Bei mir hat es für 2 Gesamtsiege im Noob-Segment von 50cc gereicht.  Habe bisher aber auch nur mit der Mote gespielt, und nicht mit dem Nunchuk getestet. Heute Abend werde ich mal gründlicher testen, aber bis dahin kann ich nicht mehr an die Wii... ^^

*Edit*: Hat mal wer grobe Textstellen aus der aktuellen UK Edge am Start? Die haben MKWii mit 6 von 10 möglichen Punkten abgestraft. Mich würde durchaus interessieren, wie die auf diese Wertung gekommen sind (wo doch die restlichen Medien Wertungen im Bereich von 80 - 92 % vergeben haben).

Regards, eX!


----------



## BlackDead (11. April 2008)

*AW: Good Bye! Hehe!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 11.04.2008 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon wer Mario Kart Wii probiert?
> 
> 
> Regards, eX!




Hab es vorher gespielt. 
Der Funke ist bei mir noch nicht übergesprungen aber ich werde es auf alle Fälle weiterspielen.
Den Online-MP habe ich schon getestet die Nachteile von ihn sind bekannt was aber positiv hervorzuheben ist das man komplett Lag Frei spielen kann.


----------



## marwin756 (12. April 2008)

*Assasin's Creed*

Hab jetzt angefangen AC zu spielen ( 360 ) , nun stecke ich fest .
Tag 2 : Nachdem ich den ersten Aussichtturm bestiegen habe , und die Erinnerung oder so synchronisiert habe , steige ich auf mein Pferd und reite los .
Dann kommt diese balue Umgebung und Altair steht im Raum , während mir eine Stimme verschiedene Sachen erklärt , wie im Tutorial .
Danach bin ich vor einem Tor , reite ich hinein , nochmal dasselbe wie eben , dann komme ich vor eine Stadt/Dorf . Da stehen 5,6 Wachen und wenn ich Adlerauge einsetze , sehe ich eine Person in der Nähe der Wachen rot markiert.
Wenn ich diese Person nun umbrigne und flüchten will , wiederholt sich das oben genannte mit dem blauen Bildschirm .

Was soll ich machen ? Erst einen Aussichtsturm suchen ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. April 2008)

*AW: Assasin's Creed*

Das ist kurios. So eine Stelle dürfte es IMO eigentlich gar nicht im Spiel geben. Du solltest eigentlich, wenn du das Pferd bekommen hast und auf dem ersten Aussichtstrum warst, in die große Welt kommen. Ganze ohne den blauen Schirm. Da solltest du eigentlich nur zur ersten Stadt können.

Ich weiß es jetzt auswendig nicht, aber kannst du den Tag nicht einfach neu starten? Ggf. im Spiel den Animus beenden und dich danach wieder hinlegen.


----------



## marwin756 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Assasin's Creed*

Wie gesagt  , erst de Bildschirm , dann ich + Pferd , reite los , wieder aluer Bildschirm . 
Dann bin ich da .
Wenn ich die Wachen und Co. einfach überlaufe käme ich vllt in eine Stadt , bin mir nicht sicher , aber ein Person bei den Wachen ist eben Rot markiert .


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (12. April 2008)

*AW: Assasin's Creed*



			
				marwin756 am 12.04.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich die Wachen und Co. einfach überlaufe käme ich vllt in eine Stadt , bin mir nicht sicher , aber ein Person bei den Wachen ist eben Rot markiert .


"Rot" heißt, daß das eine Wache ist, nicht, daß du den unbedingt umnieten sollst  Also viellecht doch einfach mal weiterreiten.


----------



## marwin756 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Assasin's Creed*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 12.04.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> marwin756 am 12.04.2008 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin jetz auf 2 Türme geklettert , synchronisiert , paar wachen umgenietet , jetzt werd ich aber dauerhaft gesucht    und nun will ich mich auf den weg nach damaskus machen , aber ich find den weg einfach nich ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. April 2008)

*AW: Assasin's Creed*

Schau mal auf die Karte. ^^
Der Ort ist oben rechts, du musst dazu allerdings einen kleinen Umweg in Kauf nehmen. Musst dazu über einige Pfade nach unten / Süden reiten und dich dann nach Osten und bei der nächsten Möglichkeit wieder nach Norden wenden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marwin756 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Assasin's Creed*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.04.2008 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal auf die Karte. ^^
> Der Ort ist oben rechts, du musst dazu allerdings einen kleinen Umweg in Kauf nehmen. Musst dazu über einige Pfade nach unten / Süden reiten und dich dann nach Osten und bei der nächsten Möglichkeit wieder nach Norden wenden.


Gott , ist das kompliziert .
 Toller Spieleinstieg .   

Auf die Karte guck ich ja dauern , aber das bringt auch nichts .

Hier bin ich                                                                           Hier ist Damaskus


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. April 2008)

*AW: Assasin's Creed*

Siehe mein Edit oben, ich habe den Weg mal auf der Karte eingezeichnet.


----------



## marwin756 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Assasin's Creed*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.04.2008 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe mein Edit oben, ich habe den Weg mal auf der Karte eingezeichnet.


Mhm . Danke . 
Bedeuten die Ziffern oder die grünen Punkte was ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. April 2008)

*AW: Assasin's Creed*



			
				marwin756 am 12.04.2008 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Bedeuten die Ziffern oder die grünen Punkte was ?


Habe auf die Schnelle keine andere Karte gefunden. Die Punkte geben die versteckten Flaggen und Templer an.


----------



## marwin756 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Assasin's Creed*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.04.2008 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> marwin756 am 12.04.2008 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt , hab erst zwei Türme erklommen und dort synchronisiert . Hab ich noch viel vor mir auf dem Weg nach Damaskus ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. April 2008)

*AW: Assasin's Creed*



			
				marwin756 am 12.04.2008 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt , hab erst zwei Türme erklommen und dort synchronisiert . Hab ich noch viel vor mir auf dem Weg nach Damaskus ?


In der Außenwelt musst du nix synchronisieren. Die ist nur Kulisse. Du kannst einfach dem roten Weg folgen, den ich dir eingezeichnet habe. "Das Königreich" ist nur zum Durchreiten gedacht, oder um die optionalen Aufgaben (Flaggen / Templer) zu erfüllen.


----------



## marwin756 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Assasin's Creed*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.04.2008 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> marwin756 am 12.04.2008 16:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok ..... naja ich versuchs mal ..... morgen warscheinlich .....


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (12. April 2008)

*AW: Assasin's Creed*



			
				marwin756 am 12.04.2008 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin jetz auf 2 Türme geklettert , synchronisiert , paar wachen umgenietet , jetzt werd ich aber dauerhaft gesucht


Das geht mir auch tierisch auf den Keks. Die Typen in der "Aussenlandschaft" sind extrem agressiv. Hab vorhin mal ernsthaft versucht, ohne Zwischenfälle vom Ausgangspunkt in eine Stadt zu kommen, war mir irgendwie nicht möglich. Da reitet man im langsamstmöglichen Modus (sprich: "Fußtaste" gedrückt) durch die Pampa und plötzlich hat man nen Pfeil im Rücken. In den Städten gehts ja, aber außerhalb ist das irgendwie seltsam :o Versteh auch nicht, warum die gleich mit einem "TÖTET IHN!" hinter mir her sind, nur weil ich gallopierenderweise an ihnen vorbei will. Zum Glück solls ja später eine Schnellreisefunktion geben, momentan nervts ziemlich


----------



## marwin756 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Assasin's Creed*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 12.04.2008 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> marwin756 am 12.04.2008 15:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So isses .


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. April 2008)

*DS / PS 2 / Japan*

Der Nintendo DS hat nun in Japan nach 3,5 Jahren die Verkaufszahlen der PS 2 übertroffen, wofür die Sony-Konsole 8 Jahre gebraucht hat.


> Der Ende 2004 in Japan veröffentlichte Handheld konnte sich seit seiner Markteinführung bis einschließlich Ende März 2008 insgesamt 22.160.000 mal in Japan verkaufen. Die Playstation 2 hingegen kam etwas früher am 4. März 2000 in den japanischen Handel und wanderte bis dato 21.220.000 mal über die japanischen Ladentheken.
> 
> Für beide Konsolen ein durchaus respektables Ergebnis, wobei der Nintendo DS nur rund 3,5 Jahre benötigte um in etwa die gleiche Stückzahl abzusetzen wie die Playstation 2 in 8 Jahren.


http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=61554


----------



## frogi (16. April 2008)

*360 installation*

hi,
hab mal ne frage zur installation. bei gta iv z.b. wird empfohlen, dass man das spiel vorher auf der xbox 360 installiert. doch wie mache ich das? werde ich dazu automatisch aufgefordert? z.b. wurde ich bei einem neuen spiel schonmal gefragt, ob ich die konsole aktualisieren möchte, ist damit die installation gemeint?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. April 2008)

*AW: 360 installation*



			
				frogi am 16.04.2008 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mal ne frage zur installation. bei gta iv z.b. wird empfohlen, dass man das spiel vorher auf der xbox 360 installiert. doch wie mache ich das?


Da wird doch das Spiel schon fragen / informieren. Allerdings ist die Info, dass man GTA installieren muss, wohl eine Ente gewesen.



> werde ich dazu automatisch aufgefordert? z.b. wurde ich bei einem neuen spiel schonmal gefragt, ob ich die konsole aktualisieren möchte, ist damit die installation gemeint?


Die Fragen beziehen sich auf Updates für Spiele bzw. für das Xbox System. So in der Art würde es aber vermutlich aussehen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. April 2008)

*Xbox 360-Verkäufe in Europa verdoppelt*

*Verkäufe wurden dank Preissenkung verdoppelt*


> Microsoft gibt bekannt, dass man durch die Preissenkung aller Xbox 360-Versionen die Verkaufszahlen der Konsole in Europa verdoppeln und somit die Führung unter den aktuellen Systemen weiter festigen konnte.
> 
> Der Gesamtumsatz des Systems auf dem europäischen Markt liegt bei 42%. Zudem kann die Xbox 360 in Europa die höchste Spiele- und Zubehör-Verkaufsrate vorweisen. Im Durchschnitt werden pro Konsole 7 Spiele verkauft. Bei der PS3 liegt dieser Wert bei 3,8, bei der Wii beträgt der Wert 3,5.


consolewars


----------



## undergrounderX (17. April 2008)

*AW: Xbox 360-Verkäufe in Europa verdoppelt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.04.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

>


War zu erwarten. Es ist nunmal die billigste Next Gen Konsole, auf der GTA 4 erscheint. Spannend wird es, falls es eine Preissenkung der PS3 gibt, wenn MGS4 rauskommt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. April 2008)

*US-Zahlen März 08*

*US-Zahlen für März 2008 (NPD)*

```
März08	Feb08	insgesamt
Wii	721K	432K	8.796.000
DS	698K	587K	19.126.000
PSP	297K	243K	11.280.000
360	262K	254K	9.870.000
PS3	257K	280K	4.057.000
PS2	216K	351K	41.881.000
```


* Industry Sales*
Mar-07 Mar-08 CHG
Total Video Games $1.1B $1.7B 57%
Video Games Hardware $377.9M $551.3M 46%
Video Games Software $579.1M $945.6M 63%
Video Game Accessories $139.5M $220M 58%


*Software*
WII  SUPER SMASH BROS: BRAWL NINTENDO OF AMERICA Mar-08 2.7M
360  *TOM CLANCY'S RAINBOW SIX: VEGAS 2 UBISOFT Mar-08 752.3K
360  ARMY OF TWO ELECTRONIC ARTS Mar-08 606.1K
WII  PLAY W/ REMOTE NINTENDO OF AMERICA Feb-07 409.8K
PSP  GOD OF WAR: CHAINS OF OLYMPUS SONY Mar-08 340.5K
PSP  CRISIS CORE: FINAL FANTASY VII SQUARE ENIX INC Mar-08 301.6K
WII  GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK ACTIVISION Oct-07 264.1K
360  MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL 2K8 TAKE 2 INTERACTIVE Mar-08 237.1K
360  *CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE ACTIVISION Nov-07 237K
PS3  ARMY OF TWO ELECTRONIC ARTS Mar-08 224.9K

Quelle: NPD / NeoGaf


----------



## Bonkic (18. April 2008)

*AW: US-Zahlen März 08*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.04.2008 01:35 schrieb:
			
		

> *Software*
> WII  SUPER SMASH BROS: BRAWL NINTENDO OF AMERICA Mar-08 *2.7M*



uff


----------



## Rabowke (18. April 2008)

*Wii Software, ein Muss?*

Ich dachte bis dato, dass die Wii & ihre Spiele für mich uninteressant sind, aber dies hat sich nun grundlegend geändert:

Super Pii Pii für die Wii ist die Software für den Mann bzw. die Frau. Damit gibt es sicherlich keine Diskussionen mehr im Sinne von "Schaaaaatz, setzt du dich bitte hin?" oder "Schatz, wirklich, ich mach dies hier nun seit mehr als 30 Jahren und mittlerweile treff ich, echt!".


----------



## Iceman (18. April 2008)

*AW: Wii Software, ein Muss?*



			
				Rabowke am 18.04.2008 07:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte bis dato, dass die Wii & ihre Spiele für mich uninteressant sind, aber dies hat sich nun grundlegend geändert:
> 
> Super Pii Pii für die Wii ist die Software für den Mann bzw. die Frau. Damit gibt es sicherlich keine Diskussionen mehr im Sinne von "Schaaaaatz, setzt du dich bitte hin?" oder "Schatz, wirklich, ich mach dies hier nun seit mehr als 30 Jahren und mittlerweile treff ich, echt!".



Das war einer der ThinkGeek Aprilscherze dieses Jahr, dass Spiel gibts nicht wirklich


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. April 2008)

*CoD 4-Zahlen*

Es gibt neue Zahlen für Call of Duty 4:
Inzwischen wurden mehr als 9 Millionen Exemplare verkauft und das Mappack (etwa 10€), welches bislang nur für die 360 erschienen ist, zählt auch schon über 1 Million Käufer.
Auch interessant:


> Some cool numbers we pulled recently to see just how much gameplay that actually is, shows that Xbox LIVE members played more than 30 million sessions and logged over 30 million hours of gameplay!! We’re talking 1.9 billion minutes logged in the first 9 days!!


http://iamfourzerotwo.com/2008/04/18/variety-map-pack-surpasses-9-million-downloads/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. April 2008)

*Japan-Zahlen*

Mach den Softwarezahlen gibt es nun auch Hardwarezahlen für Japan.
Zeitraum: 7.04.2008 bis 14.04.2008


```
akt. W.		letzte W.	Veränderung
PSP	85.721		120.964		-35.243
NDS	47.158		55.190		-8.032
Wii	46.296		44.618		1.678
PS3	8.232		11.303		-3.071
PS2	6.834		10.423		-3.589
X360	1.147		1.452		-305
```
consolewars

Unglaublich krasser Unterschied zwischen den Systemen. PS 3 kämpft auch 1,5 Jahre nach dem Launch noch gegen die PS 2 und wieder die 10K-Grenze.


----------



## LordMephisto (18. April 2008)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.04.2008 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Unglaublich krasser Unterschied zwischen den Systemen. PS 3 kämpft auch 1,5 Jahre nach dem Launch noch gegen die PS 2 und wieder die 10K-Grenze.


MS kann sich bei der nächsten Konsolen Generation wohl den Launch in Japan sparen. Sony braucht MGS4 und Final Fantasy.
Gespannt bin ich auf die Wii in zwei, drei Jahren. Nintendo hat seine Inhouse Knaller ja soweit durch, mal sehen was noch kommt. Und kommen muss da weiter was, wenn man die Hardeware Verkäufe weiter oben sehen will.

Schade das es solche Übersichten nicht für den Deutschen/Europäischen Markt gibt. Das Verhältnis Wii zur XB360 seit der Preisermäßigung würde mich stark interessieren.


----------



## LordMephisto (18. April 2008)

*Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe*



> Midway hat heute bekanntgegeben, dass der neueste Teil der Serie auf den Namen Mortal Kombat vs. DC Comics hören wird. Demzufolge werden allem Anschein nach die Charaktere aus Mortal Kombat gegen Superhelden aus den DC Comics antreten, so kann also etwa Batman auf Sub-Zero treffen.
> 
> Schlechte Nachrichten gibt es allerdings für Fans der Serie. Gerüchten zufolge sollen die Fatalities entfernt worden sein. Ausserdem wird man nur mehr dezent Blut sehen. Der Vorteil ist, dass man bei Release des Games eine deutlich niedrigere USK-Wertung erhält, wodurch das Spiel für die breite Masse verfügbar sein wird.
> 
> Erscheinen soll der Titel für PC, Playstation 3 und die Xbox 360. Ein Releasetermin ist allerdings noch nicht in Aussicht.



Trailer


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. April 2008)

*Metal Gear Online*

Den Start der MGO-Beta fasst dieses gif ganz gut zusammen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




geht ja noch 2 Wochen, irgendwann wirds gehen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. April 2008)

*Darkness 2*



> The Darkness 2 in Arbeit
> 
> 21.04.08 - Die Top Cow Productions haben die Entwicklung von The Darkness 2 auf der New York Comic Con bestätigt. Plattformen wurden nicht genannt, es sind ab höchstwahrscheinlich - wie beim Vorgänger - Xbox 360 und PS3. Release: TBA (USA)


Gamefront.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. April 2008)

*Home verschoben*

*Home auf Herbst verschoben*


> Sony gibt bekannt, dass Home erst im Herbst in die Open Beta Phase gehen wird. Zuvor war der Start für Sommer geplant. Im Sommer wird dafür die derzeit laufende Closed Beta erweitert und weitere Nutzer eingeladen.



PR-Meldung:


> SONY COMPUTER ENTERTAINMENT ANNOUNCES EXPANSION OF CLOSED BETA TESTING FOR PLAYSTATION®HOME IN SUMMER 2008
> 
> 
> Open Beta Service Scheduled For Fall 2008
> ...


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/20233/home_auf_herbst_verschoben/

Also vermutlich ab Anfang / Mitte 2009 "fertig", wenn es bis dahin nicht wieder verschoben wird.


----------



## Bonkic (22. April 2008)

*AW: Home verschoben*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.04.2008 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Also vermutlich ab Anfang / Mitte 2009 "fertig", wenn es bis dahin nicht wieder verschoben wird.




die ps3 scheint wirklich unter keinem guten stern zu stehen.
ein ums andere mal werden potentielle systemseller oder prestigeprodukte um ewigkeiten verschoben.

gt5- evtl. erst ende 2009....ff 13- noch lange nicht in sicht.....jetzt home.....wenigstens mgs 4 scheint jetzt endlich zu kommen, aber auch dort scheint ja nicht alles reibungslos zu laufen (--> abbruch der beta). 

das wäre endlich mal ein exklusiv(?)titel mit dem sony richtig punkten kann.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. April 2008)

*AW: Home verschoben*

Es ist durchaus ein wenig dünn für dieses Jahr, ansonsten sind ja zumindest noch einige Titel, wie etwa Haze oder LBP angekündigt. Auch sonst sind ja noch einige exklusive Sachen in Arbeit und ein Game wie God of War 3, Killzone 2 oder MotoStorm 2 wird auch kommen. Die Frage ist da nur - wie jetzt beim Home - wann.

Aber auch auf den anderen Systemen überschüttet man sich mit der aktuellen Planung nicht gerade mit exklusiven Krachern. Liegt vermutlich auch am Fehlen der E3 im Mai, aber groß Marketing wurde für 2008 irgendwie noch nicht betrieben. *find*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. April 2008)

*AW: Home verschoben*

*Prince of Persia Prodigy trademarked  *


> In addition, a Prince of Persia film is currently in pre-production and will be directed by Mike Newell and produced by Jerry Bruckheimer. When Gamasutra asked Mechner in December of 2007 regarding the connection between the name of the film and the name of future Prince of Persia games, he refused to comment, suggesting there might be a connection.
> 
> Late last year, Surfer Girl Reviews claimed that Prince of Persia 4 would be called Prince of Persia Ghosts of the Past. But given this new trademark filing, and the fact that the Ghosts of the Past name has not been trademarked or mentioned since, Mork wonders if Mechner and Ubisoft have either changed their minds with regard to the name, or have some other version or platform port in the works.


http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=27084
http://uk.ps3.ign.com/objects/890/890665.html
http://www.trademork.com/prince-of-persia-prodigy/


*Bild-/Videomaterial zu Gears of War 2 am 9.Mai*


> Gametrailers will exclusively have the first Gears of War 2 gameplay footage on May 9 at 1 a.m. The video will include an introduction from Epic's Cliff Bleszinski.


http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=27086
http://kotaku.com/382363/gears-2-gameplay-footage-hits-may-9


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. April 2008)

*AW: Move your asses. Fat Biatches!*

WiiFit anyone? 

Wollte das eigentlich als Geschenk für eine Yoga-Begeisterte kaufen, aber das Ding ist irgendwie überall ausverkauft (obwohl der offizielle Release erst am morgigen Freitag ist...). Bei Hertie gibt es keine mehr, bei Real auch nicht, beim Spielzeugladen um die Ecke mit Nintendo-Abteilung war ebenfalls nichts mehr zu finden („Geräte reichen nur für die, die vorbestellt haben“). Die Erstlieferung von Amazon scheint auch vergriffen.

Hat es jemand ergattern können? Falls ja, Spaßpotential vorhanden?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. April 2008)

*AW: Move your asses. Fat Biatches!*

Im Quelle Onlineshop steht es mit "lieferbar" und mit dem Code “ONLINE18“ zahlt man 10€ weniger.


----------



## McDrake (24. April 2008)

*AW: Move your asses. Fat Biatches!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 24.04.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat es jemand ergattern können? Falls ja, Spaßpotential vorhanden?
> 
> Regards, eX!


Also wir haben noch... weil der Release auch erst morgen ist und darum noch alles im Lager steht 
Werds mir sicher zulegen. Solche Teile lass ich mir nicht entgehen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. April 2008)

*AW: Move your asses. Fat Biatches!*



			
				McDrake am 24.04.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wir haben noch... weil der Release auch erst morgen ist und darum noch alles im Lager steht


 Unser Real hat es schon heute verkauft, wie auch Hertie. Und einzig das Spielwarengeschäft verkauft ab morgen, jedoch nur an die Personen, die vorbestellt haben.


> Werds mir sicher zulegen. Solche Teile lass ich mir nicht entgehen.


KA, ob ich es tatsächlich kaufe. Ich wollte das Ding eigentlich als Geburtstagsgeschenk konzipieren, was dann generell den Vorteil hätte, dass ich eh mehr oder minder regelmäßig bei und mit der besagten Person "Yoga-Übungen" machen könnte - auch ohne das BalanceBoard.   

Na mal gucken. Ich werde das Ding schon irgendwie organisieren (Post fällt wohl raus, da ich es für Samstag brauche). Zur Not ziehe ich mir das Spiel aus dem Internet, kaufe eine Waage für 30 Euro, male diese mit Bausatzfarbe "Weiß #a01" im Wii-Stil an, und verschenke das Ding dann als "eXFit" zusammen mit einer Packung Kondome und einer Schachtel Tampons....   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2008)

*AW: Move your asses. Fat Biatches!*



			
				McDrake am 24.04.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Werds mir sicher zulegen. Solche Teile lass ich mir nicht entgehen.



fänd das ja auch witzig, vor allem in verbindung mit family ski oder ähnlichem.
aber 90 €? 
ich weiss nicht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. April 2008)

*Zahlen, Zahlen, Zahlen*

*MS Entertainment-Sparte im Plus*


> In den ersten drei Monaten des Jahres konnten die Redmonder insgesamt einen operativen Gewinn von 4,41 Mrd. Dollar bei einem Umsatz von 14,51 Mrd. Dollar verbuchen. Die Entertainment & Devices-Sparte, zu der auch die Xbox-Division gehört, generierte dabei einen Umsatz von 1,58 Mrd. Dollar.
> 
> Das Umsatzplus - 68 Prozent - habe man vor allem der gestiegenen Nachfrage nach der Xbox 360 zu verdanken, so Microsoft. *Insgesamt war die Sparte wie auch in den Quartalen zuvor gewinnträchtig und warf 89 Mio. Dollar ab*, nachdem man vor einem Jahr noch 324 Mio. Dollar Verlust gemacht hatte. Der Umsatz, der durch Xbox 360- und PC-Spielen erwirtschaftet wurde, konnte um 85 Prozent auf 936 Mio. Dollar gesteigert werden. Das Gros der Einnahmen des Unternehmens hat man aber natürlich nach wie vor den Windows- und Office-Divisionen zu verdanken.
> [...]
> Laut Konzernangaben hat man im vergangenen Geschäftsquartal 1,3 Mio. Konsolen ausgeliefert - im ersten Quartal des Vorjahres waren es 500.000 gewesen. In den ersten neun Monaten des Geschäftsjahres waren es 7,5 Mio. Konsolen, ebenfalls ein Plus gegenüber den 5,9 Mio. Geräten, die in den ersten drei Quartalen des vorherigen Fiskaljahres an den Handel geliefert wurden. Insgesamt konnte Microsoft bis dato über 19 Mio. Xbox 360 absetzen.


http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/1846/1784568/Microsoft.html


*Entwickungskosten für DS, Wii und Next-Gen-Konsolen*


> So würde ein DS-Spiel im Schnitt mit 500.000 bis einer Mio. Euro zu Buche schlagen. Bei einem "Next-Gen"-Spiel wie R6: Vegas 2, welches für Xbox 360, PS3 und PC produziert wird, müsse man mit Kosten zwischen 12 und 18 Mio. Euro rechnen, für ein Wii-Spiel sollte man fünf oder sechs Mio. Euro auf dem Konto haben.


http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/421/1784563/Ubisoft.html


*Japan-Hardare-Zahlen* (14.04.08 bis 21.04.0

```
akt. W.		letzte Woche
PSP	85.421		85.721
NDS	44.551		47.158
Wii	44.241		46.296
PS3	7.438		8.232
PS2	6.545		6.834
360	1.076		1.147
```
consolewars


----------



## Solon25 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Zahlen, Zahlen, Zahlen*

Erster Trailer zu Resident Evil Zero *Wii Edition* aufgetaucht. Für Kenner zeigt der Trailer ein paar neue Szenen, was auf eine erweiterte Fassung hindeutet. Erscheinen soll es schon am 10.07.08


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. April 2008)

*Euphoria*

Ein weiteres Video zur Euphoria engine. Echt nett. 
Mehr Videos hier.


----------



## Rabowke (28. April 2008)

*PS3 in Amerika kaufen?*

Mahlzeit,

ich bin die nächsten Wochen in Amerika und liebäugel mit dem Kauf einer PS3, 40GB Modell als billigen BluRay Player und Media-Center, das man damit auch spielen kann ist mir auch bewusst.   

Das 40GB Model kostet 399 USD, in Florida beträgt die Steuer 6% die wir, denk ich mal, noch raufrechnen müssen.

Wie verhält es sich mit dem Zoll, muss die PS3 verzollt werden? Laptops im Sinne von "Arbeitsgeräte" müssen *nicht* verzollt werden. Macht es ggf. Sinn die PS3 per DHL von FL nach GER zu verschicken?

Gibt es Probleme beim "Regionlock" der PS3? Also primär soll die PS3 halt als Mediacenter herhalten, d.h. wär schon wichtig zu wissen, ob ich auch PAL BR abspielen kann. Wie schauts aus mit den Spielen? Wird es da Probleme geben?

Für jeden Hinweis bin ich dankbar!


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2008)

*AW: PS3 in Amerika kaufen?*



			
				Rabowke am 28.04.2008 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie verhält es sich mit dem Zoll, muss die PS3 verzollt werden?



natürlich.   
hier details dazu:
http://www.zoll.de/faq/reiseverkehr/einreise_nicht_eg/index.html#einreise_nicht_eg

kannst natürlich glück haben und sie lassen dich so durch.



> Gibt es Probleme beim "Regionlock" der PS3?



so weit ich weiss, sind die meisten (film-) blu rays nicht codefree.

bei spielen siehts wohl so aus, dass von sony gepublishte spiele bislang meist codefree daherkommen, bei vielen 3rd parties soll das anders sein. 

(us-) firwareupdates sollten wohl kein problem darstellen.
wie es mit dem online- gaming aussieht weiss ich hingegen nicht.

ausserdem brauchst du vermutlich noch einen spannungswandler.

-alle angaben ohne gewähr-

persönlich würd ich vermutlich die finger davon lassen, auch wenn der $ kurs natürlich mehr als verführerisch ist.
ausschlaggebend wären primär nicht mal die oben genannten gründe, sondern dass es 100%ig probleme im garantiefalle gibt (mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die gewährleistung auf jeden fall entfällt).


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (28. April 2008)

*AW: PS3 in Amerika kaufen?*



			
				Bonkic am 28.04.2008 11:55 schrieb:
			
		

> so weit ich weiss, sind die meisten (film-) blu rays nicht codefree.




Na, geht eigentlich, hier ne Übersicht über die region codes bei Blu Rays:

http://bluray.liesinc.net/index.php?region=b

oben kann man die Regionen noch umschalten, um z. B. US-Blu Rays zu checken. Ich würd mir trotzdem eher keine US-Konsole kaufen, weil man nicht weiß, wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. April 2008)

*AW: PS3 in Amerika kaufen?*



			
				Rabowke am 28.04.2008 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es Probleme beim "Regionlock" der PS3? Also primär soll die PS3 halt als Mediacenter herhalten, d.h. wär schon wichtig zu wissen, ob ich auch PAL BR abspielen kann. Wie schauts aus mit den Spielen? Wird es da Probleme geben?


Blu-Rays können einen Regionalcode haben und das sind nicht nur hier und da "Einzelfälle".

Bei den PS 3 gibt es bislang IMO lediglich ein Game mit Regionalcode, ansonsten gibt es keinen. Aber es steht den Publishern wohl frei eine Regionsbeschränkung einzubauen.

PS 1, PS 2 und DVDs haben aber alle einen Regionalcode. D.h. PAL-PS 1 Games, die man auf jeder Playstation 3 spielen kann, laufen auf deinem US-Gerät nicht.

Zudem würde ich auch noch anmerken, dass die PS 3 auch nicht ganz frei von Mängeln ist. Gerade das Blu-Ray-Laufwerk macht wohl - siehe diverse PS 3-Forum - immer mal wieder ordentlich Probleme und es wäre ärgerlich, wenn es einen treffen würde und man für die Reparatur knapp 300€ zahlen muss. Daher würde ich eher empfehlen in Deutschland nach einer PS 3 zu schauen, die findet man immer mal wieder auch schon für 340€.


----------



## Solon25 (28. April 2008)

*AW: PS3 in Amerika kaufen?*

*Neues Kühlsystem für stromsparendere PlayStation 3 *



> _Dritte Generation von Lüfter und Kühlkörper kommt ohne Heatpipes aus_
> 
> Das japanische Unternehmen Furukawa Electric hat ein neues Kühlsystem für die PlayStation 3 (PS3) präsentiert. Es soll kompakter und günstiger herzustellen sein - und lässt darauf schließen, dass die nächste PS3-Hardware-Version weniger Abwärme produzieren wird.
> 
> ...



Quelle


----------



## Erucu (28. April 2008)

*AW: PS3 in Amerika kaufen?*



			
				Solon25 am 28.04.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> *Neues Kühlsystem für stromsparendere PlayStation 3 *



Also wenn die "neue" PS3 wieder die alten Spiele abspielen kann, würde ich es mir doch npch überlegen ne PS3 zusätzlich zu holen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. April 2008)

*AW: PS3 in Amerika kaufen?*



			
				Erucu am 28.04.2008 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 28.04.2008 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So gern ich auch die Abwärtskompatibilität bei meinem 60gb Modell mag (da HDTV etc.), als Kaufgrund für eine PS3 allgemein finde ich das doch etwas seltsam? Ich mein, wenn man nur das will kann man sich ja auch ne PS2 kaufen *g*




@Region-Free:
Bei BR-Filmen ist das ganze immer Firmenabhängig, z.B. die von Disney haben quasi alle einen region-code und alle Warner-Filme sind region-free (auch nach dem BR-Sieg).
Es gibt auch nur wenige US-BDs mit deutscher Sprache, falls das wichtig ist.

DVDs haben ebenfalls einen Regional-Code (oder wie ist das eigentlich inzwischen, gibts da Filme mit Code 0? Hab nur PAL-DVDs) und man kann den bei der PS3 auch nicht ändern.
Da du sicher schon einige DVDs hast. ist das natürlich nicht so toll, die möchte man nur noch auf der PS3 angucken wegen der Skalierung ^^


Wie Nali schon gesagt hat, sind nicht nur die Sony-PS3-Spiele region-free sondern alle.
Die eine Ausnahme ist übrigens imo irgendwie die CoD3-Pal-Version, die nicht auf US-Konsolen geht. Umgekehrt geht das schon, daher wird das eher ein ungewollter Bug sein (so wie es bei Demos schon mal vor kam, erinnere da an Uncharted). 
Midway wollte außerdem wegen den Hard Boiled Filmrechten bei der Stranglehold US-CE einen Region-Code einbauen, das kam aber nicht gut an und sie ließen es sein (scheinbar mit dem Filmstudio geeinigt?).

PAL-PS1-Spiele fallen aber flach, mit Ausnahme der Titel die man im Store kaufen kann, die PSN-Titel sind ebenfalls alle region-free (daher lohnt sich ab und zu auch der Blick in den US-Store).



Der Garantiefall ist aber wie schon erwähnt wurde mit der größte Knackpunkt (wobei ich schon gelesen habe, dass z.B. auch Asia-Konsolen hierzulande schon umgetauscht/repariert wurden ^^)



Wenn du etwas sparen möchtest, kann ich dir eine andere Variante empfehlen:
Kauf dir eine PAL-PS3 und bestell die Spiele über das Internet aus dem Ausland wie z.B. Kanada oder eben da, wo es gerade am günstigsten ist 
Die US-Versionen sind quasi immer identisch mit den PAL-Versionen und laufen ohne Probleme (auch Updates). Der Großteil hat sogar bereits deutsche Sprachausgabe/Texte. Zudem natürlich immer uncut ^^ (weswegen man ja sowieso importieren müsste ^^).

Außer zwei Starttiteln und GTA4 (da aber UK damit die CE billiger ist  und trotzdem bald da ist ^^) hab ich nur US-PS3-Spiele (10). 
Ein neues PS3-Spiel kostet mich inkl. Standardversand (welcher allerdings 1-3 Wochen, in Werktagen, dauert) so ca. 40-44€. 
Mit Rabatten etc. noch weniger, letzte Woche kam nach 9 Tagen inkl. Wochenenden z.B. Condemed2 für 38€ an. Das läppert sich mit der Zeit ^^





Die MGO-Beta hat sich übrigens nach/trotz ID- und Traffic-Debakel in ein schönes Spiel gewandelt. 
Es spaltet aber die Gemüter, da es nicht jedermans Sache ist (gerade weil man quasi die SP-Steuerung und das trägere Movement drin hat).
Ich finde es aber allein schon geil, weil man den üblichen MGS-Detailsgrad eingebaut hat.
Da sieht man z.B. jede einzelne Patronenhülse aus der Waffe fliegen, mit einem *pling* auf dem Boden landen (je nach Aufprallmaterial dann anderes Geräusch) und sich im Dauerfeuern ansammeln. Wenn man dann nachschaut, sieht man auch, dass die Hülsen je nach Waffentyp unterschiedlich groß/geformt sind 
Einschusslöcher, zerstörbare Lichter/Lampen vervollständigen das ganze ^^

Etwas üben muss ich noch die Nahkampf-Techniken (CQC), je nach gewählter Skillkombination/Level kann man da lustige Sachen machen wie den Gegner als Geisel nehmen, ihm die Kehle als Dank durchschneiden, durch ihn die gegnerischen Positionen anzapfen. etc.




Für Horror-Fans ist übrigens die Siren-Demo (Remake des PS2-Spiels, aus ner anderen Perspektive oder so) aus dem Japan-Store empfehlenswert, leider ist nur das Tutorial auf japanisch (Sprachausgabe englisch) ^^


----------



## McDrake (28. April 2008)

*AW: PS3 in Amerika kaufen?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 28.04.2008 23:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Garantiefall ist aber wie schon erwähnt wurde mit der größte Knackpunkt (wobei ich schon gelesen habe, dass z.B. auch Asia-Konsolen hierzulande schon umgetauscht/repariert wurden ^^)


Die Schweizer Niederlassung von Sony schaut da ganz genau drauf.
Zumindest bei den PSPs. Hatten wohl schon ein halbes duzend Kostenvoranschläge für Kunden, mit dem Hinweis, dass es sich um eine "Nicht-Europäische-Version" handle und man das Gerät nicht reparieren werde.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. April 2008)

*Crytek wird Multi*

*Crytek "Keine PC-exklusiven Spiele mehr."*


> In einem Interview hat sich der Präsident Cevat Yerli von Crytek zum Erfolg von Crysis und dem gesamten PC-Markt geäußert. Zur Frage, wie riskant es sei nur auf den PC-Markt zu setzen sagte er, dass die Piraterie auf dieser Plattform wohl den Markt zerstört. Auf Konsolen seien die Verkaufszahlen mindestens vier- bis fünfmal so hoch. Man habe daraus seine Lehren gezogen und werde in Zukunft nicht nur für den PC entwickeln.


consolewars


----------



## Bonkic (30. April 2008)

*AW: Crytek wird Multi*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.04.2008 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Konsolen seien die Verkaufszahlen mindestens vier- bis fünfmal so hoch. Man habe daraus seine Lehren gezogen und werde in Zukunft nicht nur für den PC entwickeln.



das merken die erst jetzt?  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. April 2008)

*AW: Crytek wird Multi*



			
				Bonkic am 30.04.2008 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> das merken die erst jetzt?  :-o


Schon kurios, aber scheinbar wurde Crytek erst im Nachhinein darauf aufmerksam, dass eben ihre Grafik nicht alles ist. Die wurden ja verkaufszahlentechnisch praktisch von einem popeligen Mappack an die Wand gespielt und die Dauerberieselung von Crytek-News hat auch nicht wirklich so viel gebracht, vermutlich einfach nur noch Schlimmeres verhindert.

Und nen Rüffel von EA gab es sicherlich auch. Die werden sich unglaublich ärgern mit Crysis so auf die Nase gefallen zu sein während die Konkurrenz inzwischen bei knapp 10 Millionen liegen dürfte.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. April 2008)

*Indizierungen*

*Condemned 2 und Army of Two wurden indiziert*
http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=61989


----------



## Bonkic (30. April 2008)

*[GTA IV] Vergleich 360/ PS 3*

http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3167612


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. April 2008)

*GTA-Verkaufszahlen*

*GTA IV bricht Rekorde in England*


> In 24 Stunden über 600.000 Exemplare verkauft
> 
> Von Grand Theft Auto IV wurden alleine in England in den ersten 24 Stunden über 600.000 Exemplare verkauft. Dies geht aus Daten von ChartTrack hervor.
> 
> ...


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=20324


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA-Verkaufszahlen*

*Charts aus Holland*

```
01 (__) [360] Grand Theft Auto 4 (Take 2 Interactive)
02 (__) [PS3] Grand Theft Auto 4 (Take 2 Interactive)
03 (__) [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo)
04 (01) [WII] Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo)
05 (02) [NDS] Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games (Sega)
06 (03) [WII] Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games (Sega)
07 (06) [NDS] Brain Training (Nintendo)
08 (05) [NDS] My Word Coach (Ubisoft)
09 (09) [PS3] Gran Turismo 5 Prologue (Sony)
10 (10) NDS] More Brain Training from Dr. Kawashima (Nintendo)
```
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=291256


btw. Heute ab 17 Uhr beginnen die "Sony Gamer's Day 2008". Dazu soll es einiges an Material (Demos, Videos, etc.) im PSN geben.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2008)

*[PS3]Haze*

hat schon jemand die haze demo angetestet?
ich dachte da so an nali, solidus oder mcdrake.   
na?

edit:
dass es die demo wohl kaum im dt. store geben dürfte, sollte ja für die genannten ua  kein grösseres problem darstellen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PS3]Haze*

Die Haze-Demo ist noch nicht online.


----------



## F3liX (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: [PS3]Haze*

PlayStation Day: Pressekonferenz live
http://4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/PlayStation2/3999/1790298/Sony.html

@Haze-Demo:
Das erste Update zum PlayStation Day ist da

Wie bereits erwähnt, wird es diese Woche aufgrund des PlayStation Days zwei Updates im PlayStation Store geben. Das erste ist nun online gegangen und folgende Inhalte können heruntergeladen werden:

Demos:
Haze* (1,55GB)
Condemned 2* (714MB)
*nicht in Deutschland

_//consolewars_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Mai 2008)

*PS 3 / Europa*

Laut Sony sollen angeblich 5 Millionen PS 3 in Europa verkauft worden sein. Damit seien laut Sony die Xbox 360-Zahlen übertroffen.

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/five-million-ps3s-sold-in-europe-says-sony


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Mai 2008)

*6 Millionen verkaufte GTA 4*



> Eine halbe Milliarde US-Dollar hat der Verkauf des Videospiels Grand Theft Auto IV (GTA IV) bereits in der ersten Woche nach Verkaufstart eingebracht und damit alle Erwartungen übertroffen. Der Hersteller von GTA IV, Take-Two Interactive, soll die genauen Verkaufszahlen laut einem Bericht der New York Times heute veröffentlichen. *Nach Informationen der Zeitung soll das Spiel schon am ersten Tag 3,6 Millionen Mal verkauft worden sein; insgesamt summieren sich die Verkäufe der ersten Woche auf etwa 6 Millionen. *Branchenbeobachter hatten mit etwa 5 Millionen Verkäufen in den ersten beiden Wochen gerechnet.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/GTA-IV-uebertrifft-alle-finanziellen-Erwartungen--/meldung/107546/from/atom10


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: 6 Millionen verkaufte GTA 4*

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/4878-Zero-Punctuation-Mailbag-Showdown
sehr geil und auch viele Wahrheiten drin ^^

@Haze: überzeugt mich nicht wirklich von einem Kauf. Es war zudem nur der Dschungelabschnitt den man ganz am Anfang sah, daher spielt man nur als Mantel-Soldat (das könnte übrigens auch n falschen Eindruck geben, z.B. gibt es ja kein Blut in der Helm-Sicht, da alles schön und gut sein soll).

Die Überdosen sind ziemlich cool bzw. will man wirklich neue Dosen haben damit man leichter spielen kann, also der Ansatz stimmt schon mal in Verbindung mit Story, Plot-Twist später etc bla

Grafisch finde ich es sehr bescheiden. Ich weiß zwar, dass Kompromisse wegen dem Coop gemacht werden müssen aber heutzutage wirkt das einfach wirklich meh und gameplay-technisch imo zu sehr auf das Drogenfeature fixiert (und später wie man sie ausnutzt).

Vielleicht mal später wenn gerade kein Spiel zur Hand sein sollte. Der Coop ist nämlich gut gemacht. 2-Spieler Splitscreen und 4 Spieler-Online bzw. auch noch gemischt und man spielt den gleichen Level / steigt einfach ein.
Der Splitscreen funktioniert ähnlich wie in Warhawk, man drückt also einfach nur Start auf einem 2. Pad und ohne Unterbrechung wird der Bildschirm geteilt und die 2. Person kann mitspielen. Man kann sich auch Online gleich zu zweit für ein Spiel einloggen.


Edit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1dup3pGhRw
rofl, die Hellghast-sacboys am Anfang

Hoffe mal die ganzen neuen Trailer/Szenen gibts entweder morgen im 2. Teil des PAL-Store-Updates oder wenigstens in guter Quali innerhalb des Pressekonferenz-Videos.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Mai 2008)

*..*

*Racde Driver Grid-Demo*
Es gibt für die Xbox eine Demo zu Race Driver Grid.

*Gears of War 2: Weiteres Video für Morgen angekündigt*


> 1up mit exklusivem Gameplay Material
> 
> Nachdem Gametrailers vor einiger Zeit ein exklusives Video für den 09.05.2008 angekündigt hat, zieht jetzt auch 1up nach.
> 
> So soll die 1up Video Seite Gamevideos den ersten exklusiven Gameplay Trailer zu Gears of War 2 zeigen (in HD). Der Trailer ist Morgen ab etwa 14:00 Uhr über Gamevideos zu erreichen.


consolewars


*'Jasper'-Modell bereits in Produktion?*


> Kommt schon bald eine neue Version der Xbox 360?
> 
> Microsoft plant anscheinend, eine neue Version der Xbox 360 (Codename 'Jasper') bereits im August auf den Markt zu bringen. Dieses Modell soll deutlich leiser sein, weniger Hitze erzeugen und auch Stromsparender sein.
> 
> ...


consolewars


----------



## BlackDead (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*

Kurze Zwischenfrage.
Welches Beat em Up ist empfehlenswerter für die X Box360 Virtua Fighter 5 oder Dead or Alive 4?


----------



## Iceman (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				BlackDead am 08.05.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze Zwischenfrage.
> Welches Beat em Up ist empfehlenswerter für die X Box360 Virtua Fighter 5 oder Dead or Alive 4?



Beides sind gute Spiele, es kommt son bisschen darauf an was du erwartest. DoA4 ist eher nen schneller Prügler für Zwischendurch während Virtua Fighter 5 für manche Leute ne Religion ist und insgesamt sicherlich das tiefer gehende Gameplay bietet.

Optisch sind die Charaktere bei VF5 schöner, dafür sind die Level bei DoA4 besser.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*

Zu beiden Spielen gibt es auch Demos auf dem Xbox-Marktplatz. (Markplatz -> Spielemarkt -> Alle Spiele)


----------



## BlackDead (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.05.2008 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu beiden Spielen gibt es auch Demos auf dem Xbox-Marktplatz. (Markplatz -> Spielemarkt -> Alle Spiele)



Ich habe nur die Arcade Version.


----------



## Erucu (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.05.2008 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> *'Jasper'-Modell bereits in Produktion?*
> 
> 
> > Kommt schon bald eine neue Version der Xbox 360?
> ...



Hmm also bei meiner Falcon Konsole ist das lauteste eigentlich das Laufwerk. Im Dashboard ist sie nicht lauter, vielleicht sogar leiser als die meisten aktuellen PCs.


----------



## Solon25 (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: PS 3 / Europa*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.05.2008 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Sony sollen angeblich 5 Millionen PS 3 in Europa verkauft worden sein. Damit seien laut Sony die Xbox 360-Zahlen übertroffen.
> 
> http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/five-million-ps3s-sold-in-europe-says-sony


Dazu hab ich noch gelesen, das aber in England weiterhin mehr X-Box360 verkauft sind.

Weitere Meldungen:



> Sierra Entertainment kündigt an, dass die *Demoversionen* von Robert Ludlum’s *Das Bourne Komplott* ab dem 19. Mai auf Xbox 360 und ab dem 22. Mai auf PlayStation 3 gespielt werden können. Action-Fans ab 18 Jahre erhalten mit der Demo einen ersten Vorgeschmack auf das Gameplay von Robert Ludlum’s Das Bourne Komplott und erleben eine knallharte Mischung aus Agenten-Action und Tempo, die den Spieler selbst zur perfekten Waffe macht – zu Topagent Jason Bourne. Robert Ludlum’s Das Bourne Komplott ist voraussichtlich ab dem 27. Juni 2008 auf Xbox 360 und PlayStation 3 im Handel erhältlich.


 Quelle dlh.net

Für mich interessant, bzw. bedauerlich:



> Der in ferner Zukunft spielende Ego-Shooter *Killzone 2 wird nicht mehr in diesem Jahr erscheinen, sondern erst Anfang 2009.* Das ambitionierte Projekt soll auf der PlayStation 3 neue Maßstäbe setzen, entsprechend hoch waren die Erwartungen, als Killzone 2 anlässlich des PlayStation Day in spielbarer Form vorlag.


 Quelle und vollständiger Text.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: PS 3 / Europa*



			
				Solon25 am 09.05.2008 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich interessant, bzw. bedauerlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, bin ganz froh drum dass Resistance 2 und Killzone 2 nicht mehr im gleichen Zeitraum erscheinen bzw. es eh viel zu viele Spiele gibt wieder im Herbst/Winter.



 Bis zum 17. Mai hat Media Markt btw seine Abrundungsaktion.
Daher bekommt man dort nun eine *PS3 für 300€* statt 399€.
Gutes Angebot denke ich, 50€ mehr als ne Wii... *g*  

Falls wer zögert wegen Warten auf andere PS3-Modelle/Farben.
Es wurde wieder auf dem GamersDay verneint, dass ein neues Modell für Europa kommt. Es bleibt erst einmal bei der 40gb PS3 ohne Abwärtskompatiblität.

Auch das PAL-MGS3-Bundle hat einfach nur ne normale schwarze 40gb PS3 und sogar nur einen Sixaxis drin.


Ab September gibt es dann übrigens wieder die Platinum-Reihe auf der PS3, bei der dann schon bereits Titel wie Uncarted drin sein werden. Als Preis wird 25€ angegeben :-o





Die Playtation Day-Konferrenz-Videos:
Nett gemacht für den Store, alle in 720p und bei Videos wird auf Direct-Feed umgeschaltet.
Die Inhalte nur am Rande, meisten Infos gabs ja schon in den News. Gebe dann meist nur die Videos an (welche allerdings inzwischen auch bei gt zu finden sind, indem sie die herausgeschnitten haben).
Einige Gäste auch da bzw. eben die jeweiligen Entwickler/Leiter der Spiele.

Introduction:
- kaz stellt weltweite Verkaufszahlen bis 2007 vor, aktuelle gibts nächste woche, Entschuldigungen wegen home-Verschiebung bla
- PAL-Zahlen gegen Ende (5million PS3, mehr als 360 trotz 16months, ähnlich wie PS2 trotz höherem Preis blabla) -> da würd ich noch trotz-immer-Arschkarten-für-Europa ergänzen 

play has no limitations (=User created Content):
- 2:30 (my)Singstar (hochgeladene user-videos)
- 5:54 LittleBigPlanet (der "Killzone"-Trailer)

play is hinding and waiting (PS3=Spielekonsole/Coregames):
- 1:18 Killzone 2 (neuer Trailer)
- 12:57 MotorStorm Pacific Rift (alpha-Gameplay, interaktive Vegetation, neue Monster Truck Klasse)
- 16:41 der bekannte Render-Teaser von MotorStorm2/PR aus dem Store
- 20:58 Mirror's Edge (der Gameplay-Trailer aus dem Store)

play is full throttle (=(renn)sport):
- 4:37 GT Nissan Accademy (so ne Art gewinnspiel?)
- 6:06 EAs Fifa Interactiv Wolrd Cup

play is a thousand stories:
- 4:28 Blu-ray Features in Filmen (Live etc.) Trailer
- 8:56 Go!View (PSP)

play brings us together (social Games)
- Zahlen für singstar etc. "deutschland war es lange platz 1" juhu 
- 2:41 echochrome werbung

play is moving hips (Musikspiele):
- 1:47 Movement (irgendwie bandsuche-roadtrip in europa, scheinbar wird das dann ins psn gestellt kA)

play is unexplored:
- playTV erscheint im September für 99€
- Go!explore (PSP) für weitere Länder


----------



## LordMephisto (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*

Jemand schon die Race Driver Grid Demo geladen und kann was dazu sagen?
Soll ja schon auf dem Marktplatz verfügbar sein.

Ach und weiß jemand ob die Abrundungsaktion vom Media Markt auch die 360 für 200€ beinhaltet?


----------



## Moemo (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				LordMephisto am 09.05.2008 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand schon die Race Driver Grid Demo geladen und kann was dazu sagen?
> Soll ja schon auf dem Marktplatz verfügbar sein.
> 
> Ach und weiß jemand ob die Abrundungsaktion vom Media Markt auch die 360 für 200€ beinhaltet?


.
Alles ab 399€ wird abgerundet, darunter leider nicht


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				LordMephisto am 09.05.2008 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand schon die Race Driver Grid Demo geladen und kann was dazu sagen?
> Soll ja schon auf dem Marktplatz verfügbar sein.


Also ich bin jetzt nicht der Rennspiel-Freak, der den Realismusoverkill braucht. Daher kann ich den Anspruch für Profis nicht ganz beurteilen. Aber insgesamt fand ich das, was man in der Demo sehen / antesten konnte, wirklich nicht schlecht. Optisch wirklich schön, die Weitsicht klasse und die Rückspulfunktion für mich, der sich bei 200 Sachen gerne mal in einer Kurve verschätzt, eine grandiose Sache. Aber auch die Gegner sind – je nach SG und Einstellungen natürlich – herausfordernd und es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht.




> Ach und weiß jemand ob die Abrundungsaktion vom Media Markt auch die 360 für 200€ beinhaltet?


Nein. Gilt erst ab 399€. Aber Amazon hat neue Xbox-Bundels: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050000&s=thread&bid=5&tid=5658811&mid=6663489#6663489


----------



## LordMephisto (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Moemo am 09.05.2008 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles ab 399€ wird abgerundet, darunter leider nicht


Schade, da hätte ich nicht nein sagen können.


----------



## LordMephisto (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.05.2008 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin jetzt nicht der Rennspiel-Freak, der den Realismusoverkill braucht. Daher kann ich den Anspruch für Profis nicht ganz beurteilen. Aber insgesamt fand ich das, was man in der Demo sehen / antesten konnte, wirklich nicht schlecht. Optisch wirklich schön, die Weitsicht klasse und die Rückspulfunktion für mich, der sich bei 200 Sachen gerne mal in einer Kurve verschätzt, eine grandiose Sache. Aber auch die Gegner sind – je nach SG und Einstellungen natürlich – herausfordernd und es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht.


Hört sich gut an. Vielleicht kommt ja heute noch die PC Demo. Merci.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. Mai 2008)

*Super Smash Brothers Brawl: EU-Termin*

SSBB erscheint nun endlich auch in europäischen Gefilden. Der Titel wird laut Nintendo Europe am 27. Juni 2008 für 49.99 Euro im Handel erhältlich sein.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Mai 2008)

*Gears 2 - Gameplayvideo*

*1. Gameplayvideo ist da*
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/33780.html

*Bilder aus dem Video*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Wurden aus dem Video gemacht, daher ist die Qualität nicht immer so doll.)

Insgesamt durchaus stimmig, was man da in den ersten 2 Minuten Gameplay sieht. Große Änderungen gibt es zwar nicht, aber das Game scheint ein wenig mehr in Richtung größere Schlachten zu gehen und sich da durchaus ein wenig bei den ersten gezeiten Killzone 2-Szenen zu bedienen.

Nachtrag:
Trailer mit Infoseinblendungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vergleich Gears 1 vs Gears 2


----------



## BlackDead (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gears 2 - Gameplayvideo*

Wird wahrscheinlich genau wie der erste Teil.
Grafisch toll aber spielerisch ziemlich hohl.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gears 2 - Gameplayvideo*



			
				BlackDead am 10.05.2008 08:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird wahrscheinlich genau wie der erste Teil.
> Grafisch toll aber spielerisch ziemlich hohl.




naja, es ist aber eben auch ein Shooter ^^
Außerdem ist das Third-Person-in-Deckung-gehen etc. ja schon etwas anspruchsvoller als reines Mohrhuhn-Geklicke imo. Cool ist es allemal, nicht umsonst gibt es immer mehr Spiele mit dem System ^^

@Bilder: Sehe ich von der reinen Grafik nicht wirklich einen  Sprung (kann auch an den Screens liegen), aber eben wie schon erwähnt größere Areale, mehr Gegner etc.
Bei MotorStorm Pacific Rift im Prinzip ja ähnlich, da sind man in den gezeigten Videos grafisch auch keine wirkliche Verbesserung, aber es fahren mehr Fahrzeuge mit und die erworbene Rechenleistung durch das Tunen der Engine wird in Sachen wie das dynamische Vegetationssystem gesteckt.

Durch das Texture-Streaming war Gears aber ja eh optisch immer schon hübscher anzusehen als so manches neuere Spiel.


Edit: Video angeguckt: deutlich besseres Beleuchtungssystem bei Gears 2. Allerdings nehm ich das mit den größeren Levels etc erstmal zurück, das war ja offensichtlich nur ein "Schienen"levelabschnitt (denk mal das Intro ins Spiel).


----------



## BlackDead (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gears 2 - Gameplayvideo*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.05.2008 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 10.05.2008 08:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anspruchsvoller vielleicht zu anfangs aber spätendes nach 2 Stunden laufen eigentlich alle Kämpfe nach dem selben Schema ab. 
Gears of War ist für zwischendurch ganz Nett und hatte ein paar Highlights aber war absolut nichts weltbewegendes.
Und genau das erwarte ich auch beim zweiten Teil.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gears 2 - Gameplayvideo*



			
				BlackDead am 10.05.2008 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> aber spätendes nach 2 Stunden laufen eigentlich alle Kämpfe nach dem selben Schema ab.


Welcher Shooter ist da anders?


----------



## BlackDead (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gears 2 - Gameplayvideo*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.05.2008 09:54 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 10.05.2008 09:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keiner aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere würde bei GoW ziemlich mit den neuen den neuen Deckungssystem geworben. 
Um es zusammenzufassen ich war von GoW ziemlich enttäuscht.


----------



## undergrounderX (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gears 2 - Gameplayvideo*



			
				BlackDead am 10.05.2008 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 10.05.2008 09:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fand gerade das spielerische richtig geil. Gerade das Schuss- und Deckungssystem fand ich sehr gut gelungen. Hab sauviel Zeit in das Spiel investiert und es wurd nie langweilig, da es auf jeden Fall auch anspruchsvoll war.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gears 2 - Gameplayvideo*



			
				BlackDead am 10.05.2008 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mich recht erinnere würde bei GoW ziemlich mit den neuen den neuen Deckungssystem geworben.


Was vielen auch sehr gut gefallen hat. Insofern sehe ich das Problem nicht. :o



> Um es zusammenzufassen ich war von GoW ziemlich enttäuscht.


Ist bislang  bestimmt noch keinem aufgefallen.


----------



## Iceman (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gears 2 - Gameplayvideo*



			
				undergrounderX am 10.05.2008 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand gerade das spielerische richtig geil. Gerade das Schuss- und Deckungssystem fand ich sehr gut gelungen. Hab sauviel Zeit in das Spiel investiert und es wurd nie langweilig, da es auf jeden Fall auch anspruchsvoll war.



Wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass Rainbow Six Vegas das Deckungssystem besser umsetzte als GoW. Und da ich Vegas vor GoW gespielt hab fand ich letzteres dann auch nicht so dolle. Dazu kommt, dass mich das ganze Szenario des Spieles so garnicht anspricht, den zweiten Teil werd ich mir darum wohl komplett sparen.


----------



## undergrounderX (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gears 2 - Gameplayvideo*



			
				Iceman am 10.05.2008 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 10.05.2008 10:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir wars genau andersrum  
Ich hab zuerst GoW gespielt und dann RSV. Und ich hab es einfach nicht geschafft RSV durchzuspielen, weil ich es zwischendurch viel zu langweilig wurde. Irgednwann konnt ich die Spielautomaten und den Rest des Szenarios nicht mehr sehen. Da war GoW imo einfach Action-,abwechsungs- und Ideenreicher. Allein schon der Coop Modus war einer der besten die ich bisher gespielt hab. Da war das Spiel perfekt drauf abgestimmt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Mai 2008)

*Xbox Slim*

*Kommt eine Xbox 360 Slim in 2009?*


> Valhalla Revision könnte ein Redesign ermöglichen
> 
> Wie bereits bekannt sein sollte, erwartet uns im August diesen Jahres eine kühlere und stabilere Xbox 360. Diese trägt den Codenamen "Jasper", und soll im vergleich zur "Falcon" Edition neben einer 65nm CPU auch eine 65nm GPU beinhalten, wodurch die Produktionskosten der Xbox 360, sowie auch die Hitze Erzeugung sinken werden.
> 
> ...


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=20427


----------



## undergrounderX (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Xbox Slim*

MS sollte mal lieber die Garantie der Erstkonsolen wieder verlängern. Erst eine absolut fehlerhafte Konsole auf den Markt bringen und 3 Jahre später eine fehlerfreie Version anbieten und die Erstkunden im Regen stehen lassen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. Mai 2008)

*Metal Gear Solid 4*

(story-)spoiler-freier Ticker einer MGS4-Vorführung:
http://uk.ps3.ign.com/articles/873/873443p1.html


Hm, der war aber scheinbar schon beeindruckt von dem 17min Intro (das teure, was diese Apple-Werbung-Leute erstellt haben) und man soll sogar schon Szenen daraus aus den Trailern kennen, mhh (vielleicht der Trailer, in der Snake getarnt mit den anderen Soldaten fährt?).

MGS4 wird ziemlich ausgereizt mit Product-Placement, z.B. son Energy-Drink. Anders als die Halo3-Variante mit den Dosen-Designs ist einfach der Drink im Spiel  Oder Vamp mit seinem coolen Sony-Handy 

Bei der ganzen Cross-Marketing und Promos könnte man meinen MGS4 kommt von Sony und nicht Konami ^^ (da hat man sich wohl angestrengt damit MGS4 wirklich nur auf der PS3 erscheint ^^)

Es gibt einen Ingame-Ipod mit dem man gefundene Musik anhören kann (z.B. retro metal gear theme usw.), ist ja dann ne Fortsetzung der Musik-Kanäle im MGS3-Codec. (keine Angabe, ob man auch die eigene Musik auf der Festplatte damit hören kann).

und lol, Snake im Assassin's Creed Outfit war gar kein Aprilscherz, als Gag kann man sich damit verkleiden (denke mal freispielbar). Sogar Jade schickte ne Videobotschaft, da geht was 

Auch sehr wichtig, das Modell Akina Minami kommt auf vielen Postern im Spiel vor   



neuen Trailer gibts auch, soll aber massive Spoiler enthalten
http://www.onpsx.de/news.php?id=19488
Ich guck ihn mir nicht an und wenn hier einer was ohne Spoiler reinschreibt guck ich erst nach Release wieder in den Thread   


Das britische OPM hat bereits den ersten Test veröffentlicht (das SP-Spiel an sich ist ja quasi fertig) und natürlich eine 10/10 vergeben.
Nicht wirklich verwunderlich allerdings, solche Exklusivtests werden ja gerne mal mit etwas besseren Wertung belohnt (wobei es hier wohl stimmt ^^).
Allerdings bewertet das Magazin recht streng scheinbar:
GoW2 8/10
MGS3: 9/10
Resistance 7/10
Warhawk 6/10 
Uncharted 9/10
(aus nem Forumspost, daher keine Garantie)

Der Tester kam auf 30h Spielzeit, ich vermute mal die Cutscenes sind da mitgerechnet?
Bei 1/3 Movies zu 2/3 Gameplay (seine Schätzung) käme man aber immer noch auf 20h reine Spielzeit (ich glaube beim ersten MGS3-Versuch hatte ich 15h oder so etwas um den Dreh).
Schön, dass so ein Ausnahme-Spiel ähnlich wie GTA auch einen Ausnahme-Umgang hat. (dann kann ich mir auch einreden, der Mehrpreis für die LE ist dann gerechtfertigt für mein Konto  )


Die Metal Gear Online Beta ist leider schon vorbei (wegen GTA4 etc. kam ich leider nur wenig dazu es zu zocken).
Hat etwas die Leute gespalten, vor allem etwas wegen dem etwas schwerfälligen Movement (quasi eben wie im SP), was imo aber so sein Muss wegen den ganzen Features wie Nahkampf usw.
Naja, mal sehen welche Änderungen Konami nun macht (Waffen benötigen etwas Balancing und teils ist das Spiel zu Basecamper-freundlich).

Besonders cool war, dass in der Mitte der Beta-Zeit der Schleichmodus und ein 3. Level freigeschaltet wurden. Letzterer war quasi das Areal aus der Gameplay-Trailer-Vorführung und im Schleichmodus übernimmt ein Spieler die Rolle von Old Snake inkl. Octocam. Während sich die 2 Teams bekämpfen muss dieser Feinde betäuben/sich schnappen und Dog-Tags sammeln. Das ist aber alles andere als leicht, meist wird man von den anderen Soldaten getötet. Bei mehr als 11 Spielern wird einer sogar zum kleinen MKII Roboter als Unterstützung, der soll sich verdammt geil spielen ^^
Auch die ganzen Waffen (inkl. Modifikationen) wussten zu gefallen, die Gameplay und Featuremögichkeiten sind ziemlich komplex.

Auf jeden Fall nicht der übliche aufgesetzte 08/15-Multiplayer sondern wirklich ne klasse Bereicherung zu MGS4 (bzw. ist ja nun noch das "Starterkit", MGO soll noch als eigenständiges Spiel Ende des Jahres erscheinen).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 4*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.05.2008 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> GoW2 8/10
> [...]Uncharted 9/10


 Uncharted besser als God of War 2 (=GoW2?)? :o

ZU MGS 4 werde ich mir aber sicherlich nichts mehr an Videos, Bildern oder sonstigen Artikeln anschauen. Da lass ich mich dann doch lieber überraschen und bis dahin ist meine PS 3 laut Support auch wieder zurück.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 4*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.05.2008 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 13.05.2008 11:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube es wird schwer da rum zu kommen (immerhin der weltweite Release hilft ^^)

Vor allem wenn die Spoiler bei Newsseiten direkt in den Titel in der der Übersicht gepackt werden (waren vor ein paar Wochen gleich mehrere Seiten  )

Gefühlt weiß ich jetzt schon zu viel durch die Trailer ^^ (allein die Bossgegner wie die Beauty&Beasts).
Im neuen Trailer soll es hauptsächlich um neue Umgebungen gehen (wurde ja oft gemeckert, dass man immer nur diese Wüstenstadt sieht). Was man so hört scheint es noch abwechslungsreicher zu werden als bei MGS3, vermutlich weil man diesmal nicht mehr nur in einem Land/Gebiet ist.

Wichtige ist wohl nur, dass man Leute und deren Berichte/Reviews meidet, die das Spiel schon gespielt haben. Bei MGS2 hatte sich Kojima große Mühe gegeben keine Spoiler in die Trailer zu packen: Sämtliche Szenen mit Raiden wurden mit den Snake-Modell gezeigt und statt der Reinigugsstation wurden Szenen von Bossfights kurzerhand in die vorhanden New-York Areale gepackt  + andere Kameraeinstellungen um Personen zu verdecken usw.
Dann wurden in den Tests aber schön alle Spoiler rausgehauen... bei MGS3 wurde in den Story-Trailern aber dann schon so einiges vom späteren Spiel gezeigt (Motorrand-Flucht, den "Mech" etc.).

Naja... dauert ja nun nicht mal mehr 1 Monat


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 4*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.05.2008 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube es wird schwer da rum zu kommen (immerhin der weltweite Release hilft ^^)
> 
> Vor allem wenn die Spoiler bei Newsseiten direkt in den Titel in der der Übersicht gepackt werden (waren vor ein paar Wochen gleich mehrere Seiten  )
> 
> Gefühlt weiß ich jetzt schon zu viel durch die Trailer ^^ (allein die Bossgegner wie die Beauty&Beasts).


Also in dem Fall hab ich wohl Glück gehabt. Von den Meldungen und Videos habe ich nicht wirklich was mitbekommen. Jetzt, wo du es sagst, weiß ich zwar irgendwo was über neue Videos gelesen zu haben, aber mehr weiß ich nicht und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Mai 2008)

*Mehr zu Gears of War 2*

*Neue Mini-Szene aus dem ersten Gameplayvideo*
http://i32.tinypic.com/f080pk.gif
Als HD-Video (etwa in der Mitte des Videos zu sehen)

_Nen 3 MB .gif muss man nicht unbedingt direkt als Bild einbinden..._

*Cliff Bleszinski Interview (Videointerview)*
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/33954.html

*Noch ein Videointerview*
http://www.g4tv.com/xplay/videos/21737/XPlay_Exclusive_Extended_Cliff_Bleszinski_Interview.html

*Gears 2 to crack down on Achievement whores*


> [...]Gears honcho Cliff Bleszinski said Epic was going to be "throttling" the amount of achievements players can unlock at any given point.
> 
> "If you're going for headshots," he gave as an example, "you get one headshot that counts and any other headshots won't count towards your Achievement, so players don't just play to get headshots the entire round just to get Achievements."
> 
> Cliffy B also revealed that players will be able to track the progress of their Achievements in Gears 2 (which is looking lovely, by the way):[...]


http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=188947


*Gears 2-Infohäppchen*


> It came after I asked him to define what “Gears of War” is to him, and how it differs from “Halo.” He threw out words like “co-op” and “tactical” and then he said “squad,” which prompted me to ask about the number of players that could team up in a “Gears of War 2? mission. He looked for help.
> […]
> he discouraged me from thinking about “Gears of War 2? in story terms. I was asking him about how it moves the plot forward and if I should be thinking of it as an “Empire Strikes Back” or something. He said: “It’s not about when it is or saying that it’s a trilogy but about what we’re doing with the gameplay and how we’re making it more fun.”
> 
> ...


http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/2008/05/13/gears-of-war-2-details-and-teases/

*Neue Bilder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Mai 2008)

*Xbox 360-Dashboard-Update-Gerüchte*

Mögliche Liste (einiger/aller?) neuer Funktionen / Änderungen im kommenden Update:

*Xbox LIVE*
1. Option to delay sign-in to Xbox LIVE upon booting console (to allow user to set Online Status).
2. Option to promote Child Account from Family Settings.
3. Disallow Child Accounts (over 1 to override Family Settings by launching Privacy Settings through a title.
4. Option in Family Settings for Child Accounts to enable child-oriented/non-mature advertisements.
5. Introduce a group chat (4) for Private Chat and conferences through Video Chat.
6. Support to indicate media being watched to gamercard status (video content from Marketplace only).
7. Extend height for Bio field in Personal Profile, easier navigation through text.
8. More fields present in Personal Profile - recent achievements, interests, games, movies, links, custom section.
9. Compact Personal Profile for new fields (navigating to field will open it up).
10. Mandatory option to delete duplicate titles from gamercard (excludes Games for Windows - LIVE). User disconnected from Xbox LIVE when booting any title until action complete.
11. Option to remove payment information from gamertag.
12. New payment methods for international users.
13. Download History on Account Management better organized - games, genre, type, download date, miscellaneous.
14. Long descriptions of items on Marketplace can be scrolled using right stick.
15. Better organization of free content on Marketplace.
16. Option to 'ping' when testing connection.
17. Allow re-connection to Xbox LIVE if Ethernet cable is re-inserted whilst powered on.
18. New strip colors available to developers, staff gamercards.
19. New corner icon available to ambassadors.
20. Re-introduce Messages button for Inside Xbox updates only.
21. Option to store up to 10 messages permanently on server (excludes invites, status messages).
22. Increase character limit for text messages between friends only.
23. Option to disable invites from non-friends or all players.
24. Option to disable invites from titles not on gamercard (excludes demos).
25. Option to have smaller items moved up in Active Downloads.
26. Automatically re-connect to Xbox LIVE if disconnected unexpectedly (set intervals).
27. Option to download gamer picture (if available) from a gamercard being viewed.
28. Display random tips to replace static text on Xbox LIVE and Games blades.
29. New button on Marketplace for optional dashboard features - uses Storage Device memory.
30. Option to donate Microsoft Points to anybody with a Windows Live ID.
31. Option to purchase Membership for charities (includes benefits).
32. Integrate file-sharing for selected titles on Xbox LIVE and Games for Windows - LIVE.
33. Disable notifications to friends of user repeatedly signing into service (set period).
34. Option to see 'snippet' of text message in notification.
35. Windows Live Mail integration - includes support for Xbox LIVE Vision.
36. Web feeds integration - text, images, audio. Includes support for specific item codes on Marketplace.
37. Option to display gamer picture or standard picture as display picture in Windows Live Messenger.
38. Support for headset, Xbox LIVE Vision in Windows Live Messenger.
39. Support for limited 'winks' that display on dashboard interface. Option to disable 'winks' and 'nudges' added.
40. Notifications separate from Windows Live Messenger to Xbox 360 notifications.
41. Disable multiple languages from being used in any Xbox LIVE editable fields.

*Games*
1. Option to delete titles from gamercard with 0 gamerscore and 0 achievements (excludes some titles that will be re-added to launch another title).
2. Organize My Games at the Games Library section better (includes disc-based titles) - sort by genre, platform (Games for Windows - LIVE), percentage completion.
3. Support to display friends leaderboards for disc-based titles.
4. Show dates of an achievement unlocked when comparing.
5. Preload Games Library upon dashboard bootup for faster access.
6. Game updates now shown as items in Memory, increased amount of updates on Storage Device.
7. Option to delete game updates, removed 'cheat code' as no longer needed.
8. Support for more titles to display banner when accessing guide in-game.
9. Option to re-introduce awarded gamer pictures from titles that do not have their own re-introduce feature (requires saved game).
10. Disable gamer pictures from being awarded from trials.
11. Support for titles to store installation data on Storage Device for faster loading.
12. Synchronization to achievements offline/online that were deleted and then re-added from developers.

*Media*
1. Option to hold LT and RT for rewinding/fast-forwarding video content.
2. Option to delete individual music tracks from storage device.
3. Option to rip music CD at different quality.
4. Copy non-protected files (pictures, music, videos) from USB storage devices, CDs and computers to proprietary storage devices.
5. Support for menu, top-menu features on video content downloaded from Marketplace.
6. Section added for audio delivered through feeds (podcasts). Option to stream, download to Storage Device.
7. Support added for video titles/description to gamercard status.

*Dashboard/Miscellaneous*
1. Option to navigate quickly out of several menus back to respective blade home (applies to Games, Media, System).
2. New blade trim styles added.
3. Introduce expanded Inside Xbox as a portal to news, weather, entertainment, help and community features.
4. New sounds for various functions (notifications, blades, navigation).
5. Calibration options for display/sound.
6. Calibration options for motion sensor devices.
7. New effects for Xbox LIVE Vision and dashboard background.
8. Disable changing of Theme when on Memory to prevent 'hanging'.
9. Preload recent, limited items upon dashboard bootup on Memory.
10. Faster loading of Themes section on guide.
11. Option to see what items will not work offline due to DRM license changing from Memory.
12. Option to automatically associate new DRM to items downloaded for free.
13. Indicate 'charging' status on guide when Play & Charge kit is connected.
14. Option to change text colors on guide to better contrast some backgrounds.
16. Language improvements.
18. Word censor updated for fields.
19. Privacy Settings/Family Settings updated for new features.
20. Voice, picture messages can be read at Xbox.com (Gold accounts).

http://kotaku.com/5008939/rumored-xbox-360-spring-update-touts-motion-sensor-features-game-installations


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. Mai 2008)

*Banjo & Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts*

- Gameplaytrailer
- Gameplay XB360
- Zu Besuch bei Rare

Also irgendwie weiß ich nicht, was ich von diesem Konzept halten soll. Ich habe eigentlich fest mit einem klassischen Jumper gerechnet, ähnlich der hervorragenden Machart der alten N64-Titel. Die Idee mit den Fahrzeugen, Herausforderungen und dem umfunktionierten Gameplay halte ich nach dem Sichten der ersten Materialien für befremdlich, zum Teil sogar dämlich. Störend fällt mir (z.B. an den Bildern zu sehen) auf, dass besonders der grafische Stil gänzlich anders zu sein scheint. Die Umgebungen wirken extrem künstlich, es gibt kaum landschaftliche Bezugspunkte mit Märchenfaktor und insgesamt drängt sich mir der Eindruck auf, als habe man einen Hybriden aus Lego Racer und Mario Sunshine konzipiert. Spätestens jetzt ist mir klar, dass Rare wirklich nicht mehr das qualitative und künstlerische Niveau hat (sah man schon bei Perfect Dark für die Box). Was wohl auch damit zu erklären ist, dass alle guten Köpfe bereits das Studio vor Jahren verlassen haben, und an anderen Titeln arbeiten (z.B. Haze). 

Gerade von DER Marke, die auf dem N64 noch dem Quantensprung Mario 64 das Wasser reichen konnte, hätte ich nun wirklich mehr erwartet. Viel wird sich wohl auch nicht mehr am Stil ändern, soll das Spiel doch passend zu Weihnachten 2008 in den Handel kommen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Mai 2008)

*Zahlen von Sony & Sega*

*Rote Zahlen bei Sony*


> Im Rahmen der Bekanntgabe der neuesten Geschäftszahlen ließ Sony verlauten, dass man im vergangenen Geschäftsjahr, welches am 31. März endete, insgesamt 9,24 Mio. PS3s an den Handel ausgeliefert hat.
> 
> [...]13,47 Mio. PS2s wurden in den vergangenen 12 Monaten verkauft. 13,9 Mio. PSPs fanden im abgelaufenen Geschäftsjahr ihren Weg in die Läden.
> 
> ...


http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/PlayStation2/3999/1791493/Sony.html


*Auch Sega werden rote Zahlen geschrieben*


> Auch bei Sega Sammy blickt man dieser Tage in die Bilanz des abgelaufenen Geschäftsjahres - und die weist aus, dass der Umsatz des Unternehmens von 69,2 Mrd. auf 458,9 Mrd. Yen bzw. etwa 2,83 Mrd. Yen sank. Dabei musste das Unternehmen einen Verlust von 52,47 Mrd. Yen bzw. 324 Mio. Euro verzeichnen - vor einem Jahr noch war es ein Plus von 270 Mio. Euro gewesen. Damit hat Sega Sammy die ursprüngliche Prognose - ca. 220 Mio. Euro Gewinn - deutlich verfehlt.
> 
> Immerhin konnten 26,9 Mio. Spiele verkauft werden - 5,7 Mio. mehr als im Geschäftsjahr 2007.


http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/PlayStation2/1472/1791503/Sega.html


*Vergleich Sony, MS und Nintendo* (Beinhaltet bei MS und Sony nur die Gaming-Sparte)

```
Sony		Nintendo	Microsoft		Industry
1998	1,253,000,000	809,000,000			2,062,000,000
1999	1,431,000,000	817,000,000			2,248,000,000
2000	900,000,000	519,000,000			1,419,000,000
2001	-488,000,000	866,000,000			378,000,000
2002	731,000,000	939,000,000	-880,000,000	790,000,000
2003	1,076,000,000	642,000,000	-1,365,000,000	353,000,000
2004	731,000,000	355,000,000	-1,367,000,000	-281,000,000
2005	440,000,000	846,000,000	-528,000,000	758,000,000
2006	79,000,000	942,000,000	-1,329,000,000	-308,000,000
2007	-1,969,000,000	1,489,000,000	-1,892,000,000	-2,372,000,000
2008	-1,254,000,000	2,480,000,000	532,000,000	1,758,000,000
				
Total	
	2,930,000,000	10,704,000,000	-6,829,000,000	6,805,000,000
Average	
	266,363,636	973,090,909	-975,571,429	618,636,364
Profitable Years	
	8		11		1		8
Non-Profitable Years	
	3		0		6		3
Average in Loss Year	
	-1,237,000,000	None		-1,226,833,333	-987,000,000
Average in Profit Year	
	830,125,000	973,090,909	532,000,000	1,220,750,000
```



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für Vollbild)
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=11043392&postcount=151


----------



## AurionKratos (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zahlen von Sony & Sega*

Was für eine Währung ist das? $?

Aber schon erstaunlich das Microsoft die ganzen Jahre nur verluste gemacht hat...


Grüße, Aurion


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zahlen von Sony & Sega*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.05.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> *Rote Zahlen bei Sony*
> [...]Softwaretechnisch konnte man bei der PS3 erwartungsgemäß zulegen und 57,9 Mio. Spiele verkaufen - im Geschäftsjahr 2006 waren es 44,6 Mio. gewesen. [...]



hmm, das ist aber ein ziemlich mickriger anstieg, wenn man bedenkt, dass die hardwarebasis sich im gegensatz zum ersten jahr der ps3, doch enorm vergrössert hat.  :-o 

vielleicht schafft die ps3 ja in diesem (geschäfts-) jahr endlich mal den durchbruch.
bislang kann man ja maximal von teilerfolgen, insbesondere in europa, sprechen. 

aber die -wenn ich richtig informiert bin- angepeilten 10 mio ps3s, die in den nächsten 12 monaten verkauft werden solllen, sind ja jetzt auch nicht unbedingt eine wahnsinnszielmarke. 
die ps3 geht doch dann (ende kalenderjahr 0 immerhin auch schon in ihr drittes jahr.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zahlen von Sony & Sega*



			
				AurionKratos am 14.05.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber schon erstaunlich das Microsoft die ganzen Jahre nur verluste gemacht hat...




die zahlen beziehen sich selbstredend nur auf die konsolensparte.
und so erstaunlich ist das nicht; microsoft musste eben erstmal eine menge geld in die hand nehmen, um sich auf dem markt zu etablieren.

bleibt abzuwarten, ob man im letzten jahr wirklich dauerhaft den "turn- around" geschafft hat, oder obs eine eintagsfliege bleibt.


----------



## AurionKratos (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zahlen von Sony & Sega*

Das war mir klar, dass es sich nur um den Konsolenbereich handelt.
Allerdings finde ich es doch ein wenig merkwürdig, dass nach all den verlustreichen Jahren immernoch Geld reingesteckt wird, da, wenn überhaupt irgendwann Gewinn gemacht wird, es lange braucht, um den Verlust wieder reinzuholen.
Besondern den Umschwund von der stark mit Verlusten behaftete Xbox auf die (zum Plaungszeitpunkt) ebenfalls vermutlich verlustreiche Xbox 360 finde ich merkwürdig.


Grüße, Aurion


----------



## undergrounderX (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zahlen von Sony & Sega*



			
				Bonkic am 14.05.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> bleibt abzuwarten, ob man im letzten jahr wirklich dauerhaft den "turn- around" geschafft hat, oder obs eine eintagsfliege bleibt.


So oder so hat MS es geschafft sich mit der xbox 360 zu etablieren, was mit der Xbox nie ansatzweise gelungen ist. Das Onlinesystem läuft sehr gut und das wichtige ist, dass sich die Xbox 360 Spiele sehr gut verkaufen. (Ich meine eine 360 Besitzer hat im Schnitt doppelt so viele Spiele wie ein PS3 Besitzer). Allein schon die beiden Sparten werfen eine Menge Geld ab. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die komponenten für die 360 immer billiger werden, sodass auch der Konsolenverkauf bald rentabel ist, seh ich keinen Grund, warum MS negative Zahlen schreiben sollte. Zumal die Hardwareprobleme, die jede Menge Geld verschlungen haben sich langsam stabilisieren.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zahlen von Sony & Sega*

Nintendo scheint ja sehr vorsichtig zu kalkulieren, auch nach N64 und GC kein Verlustjahr :-o

Nur frag ich mich, wo der ganze Gewinn hingeht 


@360-Update: oha, zur Abwechslung werden auch mal Features von der PS3 "übernommen" (werden wohl einfach genug gemeckert haben ^^)? Schaue da speziell auf den Media Punkt Nr4.


@AurionKratos:
Das war schon so beabsichtigt. MS hat genug Ressourcen sich in jeden Bereich einzukaufen, in dem sie Wachstumspotential sehen. Und wenn man erst nach 20 Jahren Gewinn macht, das ist denen völlig egal, einmal etabliert macht man dann eben z.B. 50 Jahre lang Gewinn.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zahlen von Sony & Sega*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 14.05.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Nintendo scheint ja sehr vorsichtig zu kalkulieren, auch nach N64 und GC kein Verlustjahr :-o



nintendo hat bzw hatte ja "nebenher" noch ihre handelds, die ja wahre gelddruckmaschinene darstell(t)en und nach wie vor die märkte weltweit dominieren (und das teilweise plattformübergreifend!). 



> Nur frag ich mich, wo der ganze Gewinn hingeht



spielentwicklung (mario und zelda (die hauptserien) sind jeweils jahrelang in entwicklung und dürften dementsprechend viel geld verschlingen)?
dividende?
festgeldkonto?

ausserdem darf man nich vergessen, dass nintendo eben (fast) nur aus der sparte "videospiele" besteht und eben nicht über die möglichkeit quersubventionierung verfügt, wie die 2 haupt"konkurrenten".

5 jahre verlust in folge, das könnte sich nintendo eher nicht erlauben.
(oder mittlerweile vielleicht schon    )


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zahlen von Sony & Sega*



			
				Bonkic am 14.05.2008 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 14.05.2008 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, die Handhelds, die vergess ich immer 



Mal die Werbevideos (CGI+Schauspieler) zu den 5 MGS4-Söldergruppen:

Pieuvre armement (=Oktopus' Waffen)
Praying Mantis
Raven Sword
Werewolf
?????????? ?????? (=Ocelot's Griff)


Interessant sind natürlich die Namen, auch wenn ich es den Beasts bzw. den Beauties darin es nicht ganz zutraue die Organisationen zu leiten (vielleicht sind sie aber ja auch nur "Angestellte"  ).
Naja, alle 5 PMCs gehören ja eh zum Outer Haven Unternehmen und damit Ocelot/Liquid (komisch dass er die 5. dann nach Ocelot benennt ^^). Das erklärt ja auch, wieso sie im GC07-Trailer zusammen kämpfen/schlachten. Wird im Spiel dann wohl ähnlich ablaufen wie in MGS3 mit der Cobra Unit (hoffe aber mal eher nicht, der Aufbau und die Bedeutung der Bosse in MGS1+2 hat mir deutlich besser gefallen)


Die Videos sind natürlich alle spoilerfrei, lassen aber so ein wenig erahnen was auf Snake zukommt, beim Praying Mantis Spot ist ja fast sogar quasi 1:1 die Szene, in der Snake auf dem Rücken kriecht und auf den Zweibeinigen Mech schießt.

und sie sind saucool ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Mai 2008)

*Zero Punctuation: Grand Theft Auto IV*

*Zero Punctuation: Grand Theft Auto IV Review*
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/editorials/zeropunctuation/4902-Zero-Punctuation-Grand-Theft-Auto-IV


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Mai 2008)

*Vermischte News*

*Die vielleicht unpassenste URL*
http://badcompany.ea.com/



*Macht Sony (bis zu) 260$ Verlust pro PS 3?*


> "On Sony's own figures, the games division made a loss of $130 for each PlayStation 3 shipped. Let's assume that it's making pots of money on the PSP and the PlayStation 2: the PS2 is now hugely profitable and still sells more games than anything else. These two platforms could easily have made a profit of $1.2bn in the year. In that case, the total PS3 loss would have been $2.4bn shared between 9.24m PS3 consoles, or $260 per PS3 — including any attached Sony games."


http://kotaku.com/390567/a-260-loss-per-ps3-for-sony


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Mai 2008)

*BG&E 2*

*Ubisoft bereitet Beyond Good & Evil 2 vor*


> Michel Ancel von Ubisoft hat gegenüber dem JeuxVideo Magazin bestätigt, dass sich Beyond Good & Evil 2 in Planung befindet. Seit ungefähr einem Jahr befindet sich der Titel bei einem Team bestehend aus 10 - 12 Personen in der 'Pre-Production'-Phase, die richtige Entwicklung hat allerdings noch nicht begonnen.
> 
> Eventuell wird man auf den bald stattfindenden UbiDays etwas mehr zu dem Titel erfahren.


consolewars

*Freudensprung*


----------



## crackajack (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: BG&E 2*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.05.2008 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ubisoft bereitet Beyond Good & Evil 2 vor


XIII 2 wäre mir wesentlich lieber.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: BG&E 2*



			
				crackajack am 15.05.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 15.05.2008 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dito. Aber vll. kommt das ja im Schlepptau. BG&E fand ich damals zwar lustig und gut, aber XIII hat mich aufgrund der Geschichte und Figuren dann doch DEUTLICH besser und wesentlich LÄNGER unterhalten. XIII Kapitel 2 für Wii (No more Heroes zeigt ja, dass CellShading auf Wii Sinn macht) mit der entsprechenden Steuerung, und ich wäre fast restlos glücklich. Wobei ich einen DS-Port von Teil 1 auch gut fände, allein schon wegen dem MP.

Also Ubi: Ausführung. MARSCH MARSCH! Und erste Infos zu Red Steel 2 wären auch mal nett. ^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: BG&E 2*

Ach immer diese Action-Freaks, die nichts anderes als Ballerspiele wollen. 

Ne, klar ein XIII-Nachfolger wäre sicherlich auch nicht schlecht, aber mein Liebling von den beiden war BG&E.


----------



## EmmasPapa (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: BG&E 2*

War BG&E nicht ein kommerzieller Flop    ich fand es auch klasse, aber die Masse wohl nicht


----------



## BlackDead (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: BG&E 2*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.05.2008 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach immer diese Action-Freaks, die nichts anderes als Ballerspiele wollen.
> 
> Ne, klar ein XIII-Nachfolger wäre sicherlich auch nicht schlecht, aber mein Liebling von den beiden war BG&E.



Absolutes Dito.   

Diesmal ist mir auch ausnahmsweise auch die Plattform egal.
Aber persönlich wünsche ich ja dass die Wii ordentlich unterstützt wird und die Steuerung gut funktioniert.
NMH und RE4 zeigen ja auch das Action Titel auf der Wii gut funktionieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Mai 2008)

*US Hard- & Softwarezahlen für April 2008*

*Hardwarezahlen*

```
April		März
Wii	714.200		721.000
NDS	414.800		698.000
PSP	192.700		297.000
360	188.000		262.000
PS3	187.100		257.000
PS2	124.400		216.000
```

*Softwarezahlen*

```
01.	Grand Theft Auto IV		X360		1.850.000
02.	Mario Kart Wii			Wii		1.120.000
03.	Grand Theft Auto IV		PS3		1.000.000
04.	Wii Play			Wii		360.000
05.	Super Smash Bros. Brawl		Wii		326.000
06.	Gran Turismo 5: Prologue	PS3		224.000
07.	Pokemon Mystery D[…]		NDS		202.000
08.	Pokemon Mystery D[…]		NDS		202.000
09.	Guitar Hero III			Wii		152.000
10.	Call of Duty 4			X360		141.000
```


NPD / Consolewars


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: US Hard- & Softwarezahlen für April 2008*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 16.05.2008 09:02 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hardwarezahlen*
> 
> ```
> April		März
> ...




habs grad auf cynamite schon geschrieben:
wie kommts, dass selbst ein gta4 rein gar keinen einfluss auf die hardwareverkäufe hatte?   

release war ende april, das ist klar, aber selbst in der einen woche wurde der titel doch millionenfach vrkauft.
gerade bei der ps3 hätte sich das doch, und in nicht geringem maße, auswirken müssen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: US Hard- & Softwarezahlen für April 2008*

Vielleicht haben die Leute ja zum Großteil auf entsprechende Budles gewartet und daher in den Wochen davor weniger Konsolen gekauft. Das GTA 4-Bundle gab es IMO - zumindest hier in Europa - auch erst 1-2 Tage nach dem GTA 4-Launch.

*Kleines Update zu Beyond Good & Evil 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Keine Wii, PS 2, DS, PC-Version? :o


----------



## GorrestFump (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: US Hard- & Softwarezahlen für April 2008*



			
				Bonkic am 16.05.2008 09:05 schrieb:
			
		

> habs grad auf cynamite schon geschrieben:
> wie kommts, dass selbst ein gta4 rein gar keinen einfluss auf die hardwareverkäufe hatte?
> 
> release war ende april, das ist klar, aber selbst in der einen woche wurde der titel doch millionenfach vrkauft.
> gerade bei der ps3 hätte sich das doch, und in nicht geringem maße, auswirken müssen.



Hab zwar keinen Plan aber:
GTA4 ist doch am 29.4 erschienen, also mit dem 30.4. zwei Tage für die Hardware-Verkäufe im April. Anscheinend haben sich die zwei Tage noch nicht  ausgewirkt und man wird den Schub erst in der Mai-Abrechnung registrieren. *vermut*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: US Hard- & Softwarezahlen für April 2008*

*Lustiges aus den PR-Meldungen von MS und Sony zu den Zahlen:*
*Microsoft*


> Microsoft sales data shows Xbox 360 consoles saw a 54% lift week-over-week as a result of “Grand Theft Auto IV,”



*Sony*


> Enthusiasm for Grand Theft Auto IV combined with the launches of Haze and SingStar for PS3, is expected to continue to lift PS3 hardware sales through May.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Mai 2008)

*Japan-Zahlen*

*Hardwarezahlen aus Japan*
Woche vom 05.05.2008 bis 12.05.2008

```
akt. W.		letzte Woche
PSP	89.884		100.870
Wii	67.308		71.518
NDS	51.228		52.542
PS3	8.054		10.177
PS2	7.464		8.802
360	1.298		1.725
```
consolewars


Kleiner Nachtrag aus dem Neo-Gaf-Forum zu den US-Zahlen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem:
*INSTALLIERTE HARDWARE-BASIS USA (kumuliert):*


```
Pos.	System		Einheiten 
1	PlayStation2 		42.001.965
2	Game Boy Advance	36.093.054
3	Nintendo DS		19.542.550
4	Xbox			14.500.480
5	Gamecube		11.769.728
6	PSP			11.475.720
7	Xbox 360		10.059.432
8	Wii			9.494.878
9	PlayStation3		4.239.604
```

(Gamefront)




> Über 3 Mio. Super Smash Bros. Brawl in USA verkauft
> 
> 16.05.08 - Nintendo gibt bekannt, dass von dem Prügelspiel Super Smash Bros. Brawl mehr als 3 Mio. Einheiten in den USA verkauft wurden. Das Spiel kam am 09.03.08 in den Handel.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Mai 2008)

*Gerücht des Tages!!!*

*Shenmue Remake für Wii?*



> Doch nun gibt es neue Gerüchte um die beliebte Serie. So wurde ein dritter Teil zwar immer noch nicht angekündigt, jedoch tauchen jetzt die Gerüchte auf, dass SEGA die ersten beiden Teile für Nintendos Wii umsetzen will. Verwundern würde das nicht, brachte man in der Vergangenheit doch schon weitere Neuauflagen von SEGA-Klassikern für die Wii heraus, wie zum Beispiel "Nights" und "House of the Dead". Die Gerüchte stammen übrigens aus der schwedischen Fachzeitschrift "Game Reactor". Demnach soll es sich bei den Remakes auch nicht nur um 1:1 Ports handeln, sondern es soll auch neuen Inhalt in Form von Wii-exklusiven Minispielen geben.



_nintendofront/ gamona_

das wärs!  


kommentar:
wäre natürlich ein wenig peinlich, wenn eine 1:1 umsetzung des 7 jahre alten shenmue immer noch besser aussähe als die meisten aktuellen wii- spiele.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Mai 2008)

*Noch ein Gerücht*

*Halo 4 von Gearbox?*


> It has been rumored quite a few times already that while Bungie may be taking a break from the Halo franchise, it doesn't mean a fourth installment is out of the question. On the contrary, Brothers in Arms developer Gearbox Software, who ported the original Halo to PC, is said to be secretly working on Halo 4. According to The Space Oddity the game will be a prequel, possibly titled Halo: Forerunner, and an announcement is to be expected very soon.


http://www.worthplaying.com/


----------



## EmmasPapa (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gerücht des Tages!!!*



			
				Bonkic am 16.05.2008 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> *Shenmue Remake für Wii?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie bekommt man eine WII an einen TFT Monitor (Acer P243WD) !? Aktuell hängt mein PC mit DVI dran, frei wären ein HDMI-Anschluß und der D-SUB ....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gerücht des Tages!!!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 16.05.2008 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bekommt man eine WII an einen TFT Monitor (Acer P243WD) !? Aktuell hängt mein PC mit DVI dran, frei wären ein HDMI-Anschluß und der D-SUB ....


Da es für Wii kein VGA, DVI oder HDMI-Kabel gibt, wirst du dem Umweg über einen Umwandler machen müssen. Es gibt beispielsweise unterschiedlichste VGA-Boxen. Je nach Preis können die dann Chinch, S-Video oder auch Komponentensignale über VGA / DVI ausgeben.

Ein sehr guter Umwandler wäre beispielsweise die X2VGA-Box. Kostet allerdings auch um die 80-90€ und ist auch nicht in allen Läden zu bekommen. Aber damit habe ich schon sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
http://www.mediaxstore.de/products/de/SPIELEKONSOLEN/PlayStation-2/Kabel-Zubehoer/X2VGA2-Neoya.html
http://www.x2vga.com/buynow

Zudem sollte man auch nicht vergessen, dass a) die Bildquelle nicht das Beste Signal hergibt (max 640p) und b) durch die Umwandlung das Bild auch nicht besser wird. Außerdem sind gerade TFT-Monitore für solche Umwandlicher unterschiedlich gut geeignet. Auf einigen hat man ein erstaunlich gutes SD-Bild, auf anderen Geräten ist das Bild deutlich schlechter und einige Monitore arbeiten gar nicht mit dem Umwandler zusammen. Gerade bei den Billigteilen, kann man Probleme bekommen.


----------



## EmmasPapa (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Gerücht des Tages!!!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 16.05.2008 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 16.05.2008 11:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, dann ist die WII wohl gestorben und ich nehme doch die XBOX. Für den 42" im Wohnzimmer müsste ich noch meine Frau bearbeiten .... so ohne weiteres möchte sie da wohl keine Spielekonsole dran haben   

Der Acer P243Wd ist einer der besseren 24" TFTs ... aber die Mehrkosten machen die Wii uninteressant.


----------



## DrHasenbein (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 4*

Nali meint ja, dass ich meine Fragen zur PS3 hier loswerden darf, also versuch ich es einfach mal...

ich habe mir heute die PS3 zugelegt und auch direkt mit einem optischen Kabel und meiner 5.1 Surroundanlage verbunden. Jetzt habe ich versucht im Options-Menü der PS 3 unter Sound-Einstellungen die 5.1 Ausgabe (Dolby Digital und Dts) zu aktivieren (da kann man ja einen Haken setzen im entsprechenden Feld), aber wenn ich den Haken im entsprechenden Feld gesetzt habe und X drücke für Eingabe passiert nichts (außer das ich eben im Einstellungsmenü verbleibe und der Haken gesetzt wird). Und wenn ich mit O aus dem Menü herausgehe werden die Einstellungen nicht gespeichert. Was ist denn hier das Problem? Momentan habe ich so leider keinen Surroundsound und der Spass ist doch bissl getrübt


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 4*



			
				DrHasenbein am 16.05.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn hier das Problem?


Da musst du nach dem setzen der Haken noch einmal nach rechts drücken, dann wirds auch gespeichert.

Wo ich gerade hier bin: Weiß zufällig jemand, wie das mit der MGS4-Limited Edition ist (die auf 25.000 Stück limitierte mit Figur und so)? Würde die ja gern vorbestellen, bevor's zu spät ist, kann sie aber nirgends finden. Play.com hats drin, versendet die aber nur an UK-Adressen, und da hab ich gerade keine zur Hand  Ich meinte irgendwo gelesen zu haben, daß die ab dem 16. (heute) vorbestellbar sein soll, aber ich seh immer noch nix. Bzw., okaysoft hat sie, aber ich würde gerne billiger wegkommen und hab da gute Erfahrungen mit amazon UK gemacht. Weiß jemand Näheres?


----------



## EmmasPapa (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 4*

Amazon.uk ist in Ordnung. Selbst Spielegrotte hat die LE nicht ... Ich suche mal ....

Hmm, 99,95 ist Standard http://www.gameshop.at/XQ/ASP.index/justshow.RMW_1310/QX/Metal_Gear_Solid_4__Guns_of_the_Patriots_Limited_E_PS3.html


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 4*

Auf amazon.uk hoffe ich auch noch, bei der GTA4 bekam ich so die SE für 84€ inkl. Versand. Zudem war sie am offiziellen Release-Tag da, da sie schon am WE losgeschickt wurde (Airmail geben sie mit 3-7Werktagen an), war echt klasse 

Aber bei MGS4 ist es eben wortwörtlich eine LE und diese strenge Limitierung wird dann wohl nur für Spielefachshops wie eben Spielegrotte etc. sein (eventuell auch mit denen abgesprochen um die Verkäufe dort anzukurbeln nehme ich mal an).
Okaysoft hat sie einfach so schon im Programm (allerdings ohne die Preorder-DVD), spielegrotte will so viel ich weiß warten bis klar ist wie viele sie bekommen (dafür ist die Preorder-DVD einzeln dort zu bekommen, eventuell kauf ich sie sogar ohne Vorbestellung *g*).

Im Moment habe ich noch die US LE (gamestop-exklusiv) bei acme vorbestellt, außer über den Online-Versand von gamestop (US) selbst kommt man glaube ich auch gar nicht mehr an die Version, überall ausverkauft.
Wenn die PAL-LE auch diese schicke Metall-Packung + besseres Cover hätte (was sie scheinbar nicht hat, sonst hätte man damit in der Pressemeldung geprahlt. Ich nehme mal an das wird so ablaufen wie bei der Assassin's Creed PAL-CE und man schmeißt das normale Spiel+Figur+Bonus-Disc in einen Karton), würde ich aber auch versuchen umzubestellen. Der Spaß kostet mich nämlich über 100€ (ausnahmsweise war acme mal teurer als die anderen bei sowas...) und muss zudem wohl so 2 Tage länger warten :/


@EmmasPapa: Das ist allerdings eh die US-LE, erkennbar am Mature-Logo. Bilder von der PAL-LE gibts noch nicht, siehe Text ^^


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 4*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 16.05.2008 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf amazon.uk hoffe ich auch noch, bei der GTA4 bekam ich so die SE für 84€ inkl. Versand. Zudem war sie am offiziellen Release-Tag da, da sie schon am WE losgeschickt wurde (Airmail geben sie mit 3-7Werktagen an), war echt klasse


Versandzeit hängt schwer davon ab, mit was die verschicken - Deutsche Post ist am nächsten Tag da, Royal Mail dauert immer ein paar Tage.

100€ sind mir halt fast zu viel für ein einziges Spiel (auch wenns ne streng limitierte Edition ist^^), und in USA bestellen is auch nicht so gut - Zollamt hab ich nicht in der Nähe, da müsst ich ne ganze Ecke fahren, wenns dumm läuft^^ Naja, mal sehn, was die nächsten Tage noch bringen.

Nachtrag: ist was bekannt bezüglich Schnitten in der deutschen Version?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Metal Gear Solid 4*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 16.05.2008 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> 100€ sind mir halt fast zu viel für ein einziges Spiel (auch wenns ne streng limitierte Edition ist^^), und in USA bestellen is auch nicht so gut - Zollamt hab ich nicht in der Nähe, da müsst ich ne ganze Ecke fahren, wenns dumm läuft^^ Naja, mal sehn, was die nächsten Tage noch bringen.


Ich hab die US diesmal auch nicht aus Kanada bestellt, sondern über acme, damit nicht das Risiko da ist, dass der Zoll es schnappt (aufgrund des Preises).
Das du nicht in der Nähe wohnst ist eigentlich kein Problem, wenn eine Rechnung vom Shop drin ist brauchst du denen nichts vorlegen und das Geld bezahlst du einfach beim Postboten (= kein Zoll aber 19% Mehrwertsteuer).
Ich musste bisher nur bei der Asassin's Creed CE etwas bezahlen, da sie es wohl aufgrund der Größe rausgefischt hatten. Als ich aufgrund des Briefes von ihnen da anruf hatten sie es noch nicht mal geöffnet..., die Dame am Telefon hat sich die Rechnung angeguckt, den vom Shop schon wie immer zu niedrigen € Betrag nochmal als $ Preis genommen, so dass ich ganze 5€ oder so zahlen musste  als es eine Woche später ankam -> die Zeit ist für mich dann der Hauptgrund wieso diesmal nicht mal Direktimport ^^
Edit: achja, die Strangehold CE war das einzige normalpreis-und-Größe-Spiel (von ca. 14), was auch vom Zoll aufgemacht wurde - aber kam dann mit vielen Stempeln ohne Geldforderung trotzdem an  (und die angeklebte Altersüberprüfung-Forderung hat der Postbote auch noch ignoriert  )

Naja, ich kann kaum noch den Dezember abwarten, 150€ Freizollbetrag 



@100€: Wäre mir bei den meisten Spielen auch zu teuer für eine CE - außer eben bei MGS4  (und GTA+FF)





> Nachtrag: ist was bekannt bezüglich Schnitten in der deutschen Version?


Soll in der PAL und USK-Version uncut sein, aufgrund dessen, dass es als erstes MGS überhaupt ein USK18 verpasst bekam sollte das wohl auch so stimmen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Mai 2008)

*PS3-ingame-Videos/Youtube/Mainichi Issho*

Da inzwischen auch die Newsseiten .Wind vom letzten Update bekommen haben:


Das kostenlos herunterladbare Mainichi Issho aus dem Japan-PSN-Store zeigt wieder neue PS3-XMB/SDK-Features.
Man kann nun ingame Videos aufnehmen (quasi immer, einzige Einschränkung ist, dass man keine eigene Musik abspielen darf, denke mal rechtliche Gründe) und danach entweder auf der Festplatte speichern oder direkt ingame bei youtube hochladen.
Statement von youtube:
http://apiblog.youtube.com/2008/05/let-games-begin.html


Scheinbar fungiert das Ding nämlich tatsächlich als Vorführung für diese Features aber auch gleichzeitig als Open-Beta. Zudem werden da wohl auch einige für Home wichtige Elemente untersucht, wie Verkauf virtueller Gegenstände usw.

Mal ne Auflistung was bei diesem "Katzenspiel" drin ist - fast alles erschien da zum ersten Mal (in einem Update meist parallel zum Firmware-Update, das erklärt auch was wirklich in dem vom dieser Woche drin war  ) und teils auch noch von keinem anderen Spiel übernommen:

- ingame-Musik über XMB-Menü von Musik auf der PS3-HDD, merkt sich den letzten Track für den nächsten Start etc,
- ingame-Screenshots (mit Lizenz für ca. 30Yen auch in HD, also bis zu 1920x1080) die als frei zugängliche jpgs auf der PS3-HDD gespeichert werden.
- Voice-Chat
- Text-Chat (Tastatur)
- PSP-Remote-Play
- Ingame-Videoaufnahme, speichert diese frei zugänglich als mp4 entweder auf der PS3-HDD oder lädt sie direkt bei youtube ingame hoch (eigenes XMB-Menü, die sind dann auch z.B. auf deutsch statt japanisch), bestehender youtube-Account vorausgesetzt. Qualität und Auflösung sind niedrig bzw. eben an youtube angepasst.
- Ingame-Webbrowser (hier aber nur um bestimmte Seiten wie Handbuch oder Produktseiten aufzurufen)
- ingame-RSS-Feed (und öffnen dieser News und aller folgenden gewünschten Links im Webbrowser)
- läuft nativ in 1440x1080p mit 4xAA (1080p hochskaliert)
- ingame-Store in dem man für kleine Yen-Beträge Möbel, Spiele etc. kaufen kann (nur über Japan-PSN-Account einsehbar)
- ingame-Store eines Werbepartners (Lebensmittelkette oder so), in dem man gegen im Spiel gesammelte Punkte Gegenstände kaufen kann
- verschenken bestimmte Gegenstände wie Nahrung an andere Spieler per Mail
- ingame-PSN-Freundesliste, mail schreiben etc
- ingame-Einladungen verschicken und Server-Erstellen um zusammen zu spielen oder im Hinterhof sich zu treffen/ dessen Ausstattung zeigen (die erstellbaren Avatare kann man im Garten selber steuern). Bin nicht ganz sicher ob man die Minispiele wie Bowling der Golf im Mp zocken kann, die muss man nämlich kaufen und meine KK geht nicht im jp-Store.
- Werbepartner können News erstellen lassen, die dem Spieler präsentiert werden. Das geht von Spielen über Lebensmittel bis Kutlur (Bilder, Videos und Ton lassen sich auch nahtlos einfügen)
- glaub noch mehr was ich jetzt nur vergessen habe

Bsp-Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAww1Xi3bIQ
(hab noch eine Einschränkung dabei bemerkt, der Browser wird nicht geöffnet wenn der Recordingmodus aktiv ist), sonst hätte sich da nämlich die Seite zu der News geöffnet ^^

weitere Infos/Übersetzungen:
http://www.videogameszone.de/?mag=25&menu=forum&s=thread&bid=1050&tid=6350889
bei neogaf gibts auch n Thread
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=265373&page=3



wenn die Entwickler mal mehr von dem Kram einbauen würden, hätte man auch wirklich etwas davon... (das Zeug ist ja schon vorgefertigt, ingame-Musik gibts auch bei der PS3 schon seit Frühsommer 2007, aber nur ein/zwei Spiele benutzen dieses Menü. Vielleicht aber auch, weil Sony es ja nun doch standardmäßig für alle Spiele machen möchte ab Sommer).

Gerade Screenshots oder das mit Youtube hätte ich gerne in möglichst vielen Spielen, zumal das mit den Videos wirklich so einfach umgesetzt ist wie es eben möglich ist. Da fallen so viele Schritte weg (Videokarte -> PC -> ggf. encoden und dann erst bei youtube hochladen)..


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: PS3-ingame-Videos/Youtube/Mainichi Issho*

Also die Funktion mit Screenshots fände ich wirklich klasse.
Bei den Videos würde ich mich doch mal die Qualtät interessieren, die man maximal, also als nicht-Youtube-Version, erreichen kann und wie stark die Auswirkungen auf die Spielgeschwindigkeit sind.

Nachtrag:
*Neue Gerüchte um ein Bioshock für die PS 3 im September 2008*
http://www.ecanadanow.com/news/technology/get-ready-for-bioshock-on-ps3-this-september-20080516.html


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: PS3-ingame-Videos/Youtube/Mainichi Issho*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.05.2008 09:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Funktion mit Screenshots fände ich wirklich klasse.


Ist aber fast schon etwas schlechter umgesetzt als die Videos, da es eine deutliche Pause gibt bis das Bild dann auf der Festplatte gespeichert ist. Bzw. bei Mainichi Issho nicht (da lädt nur ne Weile das Speichersymbol) aber bei Resistance. Dort kann man mit Tastatur in Multiplayer Screenshots (in der aktuellen Auflösung) machen. Die jpg-Qualität ist hier aber sehr niedrig (anders als bei Mainichi Issho nicht im Menü veränderbar) und das Spiel friert quasi für 1-2 Sekunden ein - nicht unbedingt geeignet für MP-Gefechte (zumal man die Screens nicht mit dem Pad auslösen kann). Dafür werden die Screens hier nicht mit einem Logo u.ä. versehen.



> Bei den Videos würde ich mich doch mal die Qualtät interessieren, die man maximal, also als nicht-Youtube-Version, erreichen kann und wie stark die Auswirkungen auf die Spielgeschwindigkeit sind.


Die Qualität ist sowohl bei youtube als auch HDD als Speicherort die gleiche. IMO ist sie bei dieser Umsetzung fix, denn während der Aufnahme wird das scheinbar im Cache (oder im Flashspeicher der Firmware) gespeichert (HDD leuchtet nicht) . Auch das hochgeladene youtube-File heißt "movie_rec_temp.mp4".
Glaube daher nicht, dass man so HD-Videos aufnehmen könnte, außer das Spiel gibt selber Ressourcen dafür frei (vermute, dass es eher nur vom XMB-SPU etwas abzwackt so wie ingame Musik etc.).

Das sind die Daten der Videos:
Das "Spiel" speichert die Videos als mp4 mit dem MPEG-4 Codec mit 768Kbps in 30fps ab.
Audio-Codec ist MPEG2-AAC, 48KHz, 64Kbps
Die Auflösung ist nur 320x240 (bei mir mit Balken auf youtube, weiß nicht ob es bei 4:3 dann keine gibt)
Ergo sind die Files sehr klein, 80sek z.B. ca. 3MB
Maximallänge ist wohl ans youtube-Limit angepasst und daher genau 10Minuten.

Die Qualität (siehe youtube) reicht aber, um etwas zu zeigen usw.
Für richtige Grafikvergleiche u.ä. wären wohl die Screenshots besser (aber wie gesagt bei Resistance sehen die aufgrund der Kompression schlechter aus als das Spiel, zudem geht es nicht im besser aussehenden SP)

Lag im Spiel hab ich keinen bemerkt (man kann auch jederzeit pausieren und wieder starten, die Teile werden dann später zusammengefügt), aber Mainichi Issho reizt auch nicht unbedingt die grafische Möglichkeiten aus ^^ Im Sony-Bsp werden übrigens Spiel-Logo und SCEI eingeblendet am Rand.

Ich finde es nur wichtig, dass es eben weiten Anklang findet. Qualität ist mir da zweitrangig, ich könnte mangels HD-Videokarte eh nicht viel besseres produzieren. Gerade das youtube-Feature ist halt cool: Sagen wir mal ich möchte jemanden etwas zeigen (Gespräch im icq. PSN usw.), ich nehme im Spiel die Szene auf, lad sie hoch, warte kurz auf Youtube und schon kann ich den Link ink. Video verschicken. Alles in sehr kurzer Zeit und quasi ohne Aufwand (selbst die youtube-Anmeldedaten lassen sich speichern), wenn es so läuft wie bei Mainichi Issho.
Sollten sie btw. für die Screenshots auch anbieten, imageshack oder so ^^


@Bioshock: Haben die Entwickler/Publisher nicht mal gesagt nö, kommt nicht für die PS3? Falls es nicht stimmt, wieso dann immer noch diese Gerüchte. (ok, was zählt heute noch ein "nein, kommt nicht")


----------



## klausbyte (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: PS3-ingame-Videos/Youtube/Mainichi Issho*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.05.2008 09:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> *Neue Gerüchte um ein Bioshock für die PS 3 im September 2008*
> http://www.ecanadanow.com/news/technology/get-ready-for-bioshock-on-ps3-this-september-20080516.html


Glaub nich das das spiel dadurch besser wird


----------



## Iceman (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: PS3-ingame-Videos/Youtube/Mainichi Issho*



			
				klausbyte am 17.05.2008 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaub nich das das spiel dadurch besser wird



Wenns noch besser werden würde wärs ja auch das beste Spiel des Jahrzehnts oder Jahrtausends und nicht nur das beste Spiel des letzte Jahres


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Mai 2008)

*Frank O'Connor verlässt Bungie*

*Frank O'Connor verlässt Bungie*


> "Ich verlasse euch. Ich bin raus, um enger mit Microsoft am Halo Franchise zu arbeiten."


http://www.areagames.de/areagames/news/74061/Aus-Liebe-zu-Halo-Frank-OConnor-verlaesst-Bungie.aspx


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Mai 2008)

*Killzone2 + LittleBigPlanet*

3 neue Direct-Feed-Videos von Killzone2 (allerdings noch? nicht in HD).
hier in der News schon schön eingebettet:
http://scrawlfx.com/2008/05/direct-feed-killzone-2-gameplay-from-scea-judges-day-08/
Von den SCEA Judges Day ‘08, reines Gameplay (alles der gleiche Level glaub ich). Anschauen lohnt weil.... uiuiuiuiu ist das hübsch  
K2 ist grafisch eines der "plastischsten" (keine Ahnung wie man das beschreiben soll) Spiele. Auch schön, dass wie schon im 1. Teil auf eine realitätsnahe Darstellung der Ego-Ansicht geachtet wird. Einige nette Lichteffekte hat man in der Hinsicht auch eingebaut.

Auch mal wieder ein paar Vorführungsvideos zu LittleBigPlanet:
http://scrawlfx.com/2008/05/littlebigplanet-developer-walkthroughs-and-gameplay-from-scea-judges-day-08/
Paar neue Features auch zu sehen, z.B. Einbindung von Eyetoy (wobei ein Feld mit dem aktuellen Video auch cool wäre, hier nur Bilder) oder dass man Objekte einen bestimmte Status wie Eis oder Feuer verpassen kann (als Hindernisse).


----------



## DrHasenbein (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Killzone2 + LittleBigPlanet*

kurze Frage zum PS 3 Controller bitte... 

ist es möglich, diesen am PC zu laden ? Ich habe wenig Lust die PS 3 unnötig laufen zu lassen nur damit der Controller geladen wird


----------



## klausbyte (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Killzone2 + LittleBigPlanet*



			
				DrHasenbein am 18.05.2008 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> kurze Frage zum PS 3 Controller bitte...
> 
> ist es möglich, diesen am PC zu laden ? Ich habe wenig Lust die PS 3 unnötig laufen zu lassen nur damit der Controller geladen wird


Kannst doch auch mit dem Ladekabel zocken, dann lädst ihn währenddessen.


----------



## DrHasenbein (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Killzone2 + LittleBigPlanet*



			
				klausbyte am 18.05.2008 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> DrHasenbein am 18.05.2008 14:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, aber das is so furchtbar kurz. Die PS 3 steht geschätzte 3 Meter weg von mir, während ich im Sessel felgel. Mit Kabel zocken is deffinitiv nicht möglich


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Killzone2 + LittleBigPlanet*

Ja, du kannst das Pad am PC aufladen.

Für den Fall, dass es während dem Zocken ausgeht, empfiehlt es sich aber noch  ein 2. Pad anzuschaffen, dann kann man einfach wechseln 
Sollte man das nicht sowieso wegen dem Multiplayer machen, dann um ne Ausrede zu haben den DualShock3 zu kaufen (gibt es inzwischen sogar bei vielen deutschen Importhändlern) ^^


----------



## DrHasenbein (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Killzone2 + LittleBigPlanet*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 18.05.2008 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, du kannst das Pad am PC aufladen.
> 
> Für den Fall, dass es während dem Zocken ausgeht, empfiehlt es sich aber noch  ein 2. Pad anzuschaffen, dann kann man einfach wechseln
> Sollte man das nicht sowieso wegen dem Multiplayer machen, dann um ne Ausrede zu haben den DualShock3 zu kaufen (gibt es inzwischen sogar bei vielen deutschen Importhändlern) ^^



hm, wenn ich den Controller an den PC anstecke passiert nichts, außer das er von Windows erkannt wird und dann alle 3 Lampen ständig blinken. Er wird so aber eben nicht geladen. Brauche ich da irgendwelche Treiber?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Killzone2 + LittleBigPlanet*



			
				DrHasenbein am 18.05.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 18.05.2008 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



öhm, wie kommst du denn darauf, dass der dann nicht geladen wird?
Genau sieht es doch auch aus, wenn man ihn an der PS3 lädt 

Ist ja USB, den kannst du an allem laden was nen USB-Anschluss hat und Strom liefert.


----------



## DrHasenbein (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Killzone2 + LittleBigPlanet*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 18.05.2008 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> DrHasenbein am 18.05.2008 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



an der PS 3 wird der Controller nur geladen, wenn er mit der Konsole vorher auch per Druck auf das PS-Symbol verbunden wurde, sprich, wenn nur noch eine Lampe blinkt und nicht alle gleichzeitig (steht sogar ausdrücklich in der Bedienungsanleitung drin)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Killzone2 + LittleBigPlanet*



			
				DrHasenbein am 18.05.2008 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> an der PS 3 wird der Controller nur geladen, wenn er mit der Konsole vorher auch per Druck auf das PS-Symbol verbunden wurde, sprich, wenn nur noch eine Lampe blinkt und nicht alle gleichzeitig (steht sogar ausdrücklich in der Bedienungsanleitung drin)



Damit meint die Anleitung in dem Fall wirklich nur "per kabel verbunden".
Zum Aufladen müssen auch über die PS3 die Pads nicht angeschaltet sein.
Zudem blinken beim Aufladen auch dann alle 4 Lichter 
Wie gesagt, es geht 


Edit: um das PS3-Pad auch richtig am PC nutzen zu können, gibt es übrigens auch Treiber.
Dann kenne ich noch die Aussage, dass die Pads auch aufgeladen werden, wenn sich die PS3 im Remote-Play-Standby befindet (also während sie "wartet" um von einer PSP aktiviert zu werden über das Internet/Netzwerk). Hab ich aber noch nicht getestet, mangels PSP aktiviere ich den Modus ja nie.



GT hat btw eine MGS-Retrospektive angefangen:
Teil1:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/33740.html
- Metal Gear
- (Snake's Revenge)
- Metal Gear 2: Solid Snake

Teil2:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/34187.html
- Metal Gear Solid
- (Metal Gear Solid: Special Missions)
- (Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes)

bis zum Erscheinen von MGS4 werden noch Teil2 und 3 behandelt (und ich denke mal noch die PSP-Spiele), gibt also ne gute Möglichkeit noch etwas das Wissen aufzufrischen, wer nicht ganz so fit mit der MGS-Story ist.
Wer die Titel noch gar nicht kennt, muss aber eher auf die MGS4-Rückblenden/Erläuterungen (imo Zusatzinfos für Neulinge auf Knopfdruck vorhanden) hoffen, oder noch besser selbst die Teile spielen (bei MGS1 hat man gemerkt, dass die Story nur seeehr grob zusammen gefasst wurde, liegt natürlich auch an der Zeit).

Nächsten Sonntag kommt dann Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty 


aber: böser Patzer im 2. Video. Da wurde bei der Erklärung wie Psycho Mantis besiegt werden konnte, das mit den Controller-Steckplätzen-wechseln vergessen ^^


----------



## DrHasenbein (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Killzone2 + LittleBigPlanet*

und die nächste blöde Frage von mir    

nun hat mein Fernseher beim zocken eben den Geist aufgegeben ... das Bild ist plötzlich nur noch schwarz-weiss (außer Video-Text  ..der rennt nach wie vor in Farbe). 

Kann man durch falsch ausgewähltes Video-Ausgabe-Format im Menü der PS 3 den eigenen Fernseher beschädigen? Mir fällt nämlich gerade ein, dass ich keinerlei Einstellungen zum Bildformat geändert habe, weil ich von Anfang an eben Bild gesehen und damit auch keine Veranlassung gesehen hab da was zu ändern ...


edit: 

ich habe die PS 3 an meinne Röhrenfernseher ( PHILIIPS Philips 28PT7306 )im WOhnzimmer mit dem mitgelieferten Scartkabel angeschlossen  .. 

die Einstellungen im Menü lauten wie folgt: 

Anschlusstyp: AV/Multi Scart 
Signaltyp:  RGB 
Auflösung: Standard(RGB)   ( 576p gäbe es noch als Option, das trau ich mich nun aber nicht anzuwählen...)

ist denn das richtig?


----------



## Solon25 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Killzone2 + LittleBigPlanet*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.05.2008 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> 3 neue Direct-Feed-Videos von Killzone2 (allerdings noch? nicht in HD).
> hier in der News schon schön eingebettet:
> http://scrawlfx.com/2008/05/direct-feed-killzone-2-gameplay-from-scea-judges-day-08/
> Von den SCEA Judges Day ‘08, reines Gameplay (alles der gleiche Level glaub ich). Anschauen lohnt weil.... uiuiuiuiu ist das hübsch
> K2 ist grafisch eines der "plastischsten" (keine Ahnung wie man das beschreiben soll) Spiele. Auch schön, dass wie schon im 1. Teil auf eine realitätsnahe Darstellung der Ego-Ansicht geachtet wird. Einige nette Lichteffekte hat man in der Hinsicht auch eingebaut.


Mein Grund, eine PS-3 zu kaufen, KillZone  Ich liebe dieses mittendrin Gefühl das Grösstenteils in KZ-1 aufkommt. Der Trailer bleibt bei mir immer stehen  Schaue gleich mal bei GT nach.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Killzone2 + LittleBigPlanet*



			
				DrHasenbein am 18.05.2008 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> 
> die Einstellungen im Menü lauten wie folgt:
> 
> ...



an sich richtig, warum du auf einmal keine Farbe mehr hast kA. (bzw. gibt schon ein paar Möglichkeiten wie z.B. gerade ne NTSC-Demo gespielt)
Also nur bei der PS3 oder auch beim TV-Programm?
Und was ist denn genau passiert?

Übrigens solltest du nicht das Standardkabel nehmen sondern lieber ein rund 15€ RGB Kabel, da wirst du eine deutliche Bildverbesserung bekommen.


----------



## DrHasenbein (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Killzone2 + LittleBigPlanet*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 18.05.2008 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> DrHasenbein am 18.05.2008 17:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



als die Farben sind auf einmal wieder da, fehlten allerdings komplett am TV. Auch beim ansehen des normalen TV-Programmes.... seltsam. Wird wohl demnächst ein neuer Fernseher fällig

bei diesen RGB-Kabeln bin ich mir immer unsicher welches ich kaufen soll. Nur auf den preis zu schauen dürfte wohl nicht unbedingt gleichbedeutend sein mit besserer Qualität. Welche Firma kannst du denn empfehlen?


edit: falls du sowas meinst: 

http://www.amazon.de/EMME-Deutschland-GmbH-PS3-RGB-Kabel/dp/B000N8UYKK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1211142363&sr=8-1

da kann ich mir echt kaum vorstellen das der Unterschied wirklich sichtbar wird, zumal das ja auch einer in den Kommentaren schreibt


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Killzone2 + LittleBigPlanet*



			
				DrHasenbein am 18.05.2008 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> bei diesen RGB-Kabeln bin ich mir immer unsicher welches ich kaufen soll. Nur auf den preis zu schauen dürfte wohl nicht unbedingt gleichbedeutend sein mit besserer Qualität. Welche Firma kannst du denn empfehlen?
> 
> 
> edit: falls du sowas meinst:
> ...



Preis ist ne gute Anpeilung, da es als analoges Kabel schon eine gewisse Qualität haben sollte (wobei das von Bigben auch nur 8€ oder so kostet und net schlecht ist).

Wenn dein Fernseher RGB über einen der Scart-Eingänge (sollte in der Beschreibung stehen, RGB-fähig etc.) empfangen kann, wirst du bei jedem halbwegs guten RGB-Kabel sofort Verbesserungen gegenüber den Standard-Cinch-Kabeln sehen (schärfer, Farben besser etc.).
Zudem kannst du in dem Fall dann auch 60hz (NTSC) in Farbe wiedergeben (das könnte übrigens auch für den Wechsel auf schwarz/weiß verantwortlich gewesen sein, z.B. irgendein Spiel/Demo mit 60hz-only  - oder dein TV hat einfach gesponnen ^^).

Bis zum Kauf eines HDTV ist ein RGB-Kabel für Zocker(oder auch die DVD-Gucker)  quasi Pflicht - solange eben RGB unterstützt wird vom TV.


----------



## DrHasenbein (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Killzone2 + LittleBigPlanet*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 18.05.2008 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> DrHasenbein am 18.05.2008 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich komme erst jetzt dazu dir zu danken und will das gerne nachholen hiermt    

da ich technisch (zumindest was Fernseher angeht) absolut nichts weiss ... mein Fernseher hat laut Bedienungsanleitung folgende Anschlüsse:

Connections

Side
• S-Video (Y/C) in
• CVBS Video in
• Audio L/R (cinch/RCA) in
• Headphone Jack 3,5 mm out

Back
• Euro A/V connector Ext1 (RGB in, CVBS in/out)
• Euro A/V connector Ext2 (S-Video in/out,
CVBS in/out)
• Stereo Audio out (cinch) Constant level

Er scheint also auch RGB zu unterstützen, richtig? 

was mich nun noch interessiert ist folgendes: wo finde ich Demo-Downloads für die PS3? Irgendwie komm ich über den Playstation-Store nicht weiter und weiss auch keine Anlaufstelle bei der man welche bekommt.


----------



## klausbyte (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Killzone2 + LittleBigPlanet*

Brauchst nen US Account für die Demos. Für gültige Adressen empfehle ich people.yahoo.com oder ähnliches.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Killzone2 + LittleBigPlanet*



			
				DrHasenbein am 19.05.2008 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Back
> • Euro A/V connector Ext1 (RGB in, CVBS in/out)


Jup. da schließt du dann das RGB-Kabel an.



> was mich nun noch interessiert ist folgendes: wo finde ich Demo-Downloads für die PS3? Irgendwie komm ich über den Playstation-Store nicht weiter und weiss auch keine Anlaufstelle bei der man welche bekommt.



Die findest du nur im Playstation-Store. Vermutlich hast du es nicht gleich gefunden, weil es im PAL/DE Store nicht extra die Schaltfläche "Demos" gibt wie z.B. im US-Store.
Zudem findest du im deutschen Store keine Demos mit USK16/18 oder gar in Deutschland indizierten Titeln.

Es ist aber kein Problem, an alle Demos zu kommen. Dazu musst du dir nur ein neues PS3-Profil im Menü erstellen, dann hast du wie zu Beginn dort wieder die Möglichkeit einen neuen PSN-Account zu erstellen. Einfach das gewünschte Land angeben und Adressen ergooglen.
Wichtig ist vor allem ein US-Account, empfehlenswert wäre dann noch ein UK-Account sowie wenn interessiert auch ein Japan-Account (allerdings braucht man hier Guides aus dem Netz, denn die Anmeldung erfolgt immer in Landessprache).
mehr Infos und Listen in welchem Store man welche Demo, Spiel etc. bekommt in diesem Thread:
http://www.videogameszone.de/?mag=25&menu=forum&s=thread&bid=1050&tid=6200995


----------



## DrHasenbein (19. Mai 2008)

*ps3 Demo*

Hammer, Leute, ich danke euch !

Bloß damit ich das richtig verstehe ... : ich soll mir also einfach einen Account mit Fakeadresse zulegen? In irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten komm ich damit aber nicht, oder?


----------



## undergrounderX (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: ps3 Demo*



			
				DrHasenbein am 19.05.2008 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hammer, Leute, ich danke euch !
> 
> Bloß damit ich das richtig verstehe ... : ich soll mir also einfach einen Account mit Fakeadresse zulegen? In irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten komm ich damit aber nicht, oder?


Ich würd einfach 2 Accounts anlegen. Einmal dein "richtigen" mit deiner normalen Adresse und dann als 2. Account einfach einen mit einer gefakten Adresse aus Amerika. Suchst du einfach bei google nach einer Adresse. Wenn du dann mit deinem US Account Demos runterläds, kannst die auch mit deinem richtigen Account spielen. Aber nicht alle Demos sind runterladbar, einige haben zusätzlich eine regionalsperre.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: ps3 Demo*



			
				DrHasenbein am 19.05.2008 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hammer, Leute, ich danke euch !
> 
> Bloß damit ich das richtig verstehe ... : ich soll mir also einfach einen Account mit Fakeadresse zulegen? In irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten komm ich damit aber nicht, oder?



nope, hab ich auch noch mal ausführlicher im ersten Post des verlinkten Thread beschrieben.

@undergrounderX
Wir sind hier bei PS3 als Konsole 
Da gibts weder region-lock bei Spielen noch IP-Sperren.


----------



## Blue_Ace (19. Mai 2008)

*Mal ne Frage...*

... zu Lost Odyssey (360) hätte ich. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit wurde einmal über einem Zusatzcontent berichtet, der einen Unterwasserlevel beinhaltet und derzeit nur über Japanischen Marktplatz zu beziehen ist. Gibt es schon Informationen wann dieser Content auf dem Deutschen Marktplatz erscheinen wird? Danke für eure Antwort.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mal ne Frage...*



			
				Blue_Ace am 19.05.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ... zu Lost Odyssey (360) hätte ich. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit wurde einmal über einem Zusatzcontent berichtet, der einen Unterwasserlevel beinhaltet und derzeit nur über Japanischen Marktplatz zu beziehen ist. Gibt es schon Informationen wann dieser Content auf dem Deutschen Marktplatz erscheinen wird? Danke für eure Antwort.


Leider nein.


----------



## undergrounderX (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: ps3 Demo*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.05.2008 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> @undergrounderX
> Wir sind hier bei PS3 als Konsole
> Da gibts weder region-lock bei Spielen noch IP-Sperren.


Argh   
Ich sollte das ganze Helfs  blabla lesen, bevor ich selber was schreib 
Jetzt wissen wenigstens auch die xboxler Bescheid


----------



## DrHasenbein (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: ps3 Demo*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.05.2008 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> DrHasenbein am 19.05.2008 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das habe ich mir durchgelesen, aber um ehrlich zu sein werde ich nicht wirklich schlau daraus. Ich bin total verwirrt jetzt .... ach, dann verzichte ich einfach auf die Demos. Wird schon auch so Spass machen. Will dich nicht noch weiter nerven erstmal. Danke dir aber für deine Mühe !!!! Einsame Spitze


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: ps3 Demo*



			
				DrHasenbein am 19.05.2008 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 19.05.2008 19:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hä? 
ok, dann nochmal in kürze:
- in jedem Store gibt es Demos
- die zusätzlichen Accounts braucht man nur um an alle ran zu kommen
- es gibt keine Nachteile durch mehrere Accounts, es werden keine Accounts gelöscht oder sonstige Gegenmaßnahmen in irgendeiner Form eingeleitet

Also los, saugen ^^


----------



## DrHasenbein (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: ps3 Demo*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.05.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> DrHasenbein am 19.05.2008 23:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, mir gehts schon hauptsächlich darum 18er Demos zu zocken zu denen ich halt über den deutschen Store keinen Zugang habe. Und einen amerikanischen Account anlegen ... da kann nun jeder ganz laut lachen ... da haperts grad eben. 

Ich kenn mich im Menü der PS 3 ohnehin noch nicht so richtig aus und versuche mich da einzuarbeiten, aber es hängt ja schon daran, dass ich nicht weiss wie ich einen komplett neuen Benutzer bastel um dann anschließend einen US Account anzulegen .... wie gesagt ist das nun aber auch nicht so dringend. Ich werds mal versuchen . Vielleicht klappts ja


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: ps3 Demo*



			
				DrHasenbein am 19.05.2008 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, mir gehts schon hauptsächlich darum 18er Demos zu zocken zu denen ich halt über den deutschen Store keinen Zugang habe. Und einen amerikanischen Account anlegen ... da kann nun jeder ganz laut lachen ... da haperts grad eben.
> 
> Ich kenn mich im Menü der PS 3 ohnehin noch nicht so richtig aus und versuche mich da einzuarbeiten, aber es hängt ja schon daran, dass ich nicht weiss wie ich einen komplett neuen Benutzer bastel um dann anschließend einen US Account anzulegen .... wie gesagt ist das nun aber auch nicht so dringend. Ich werds mal versuchen . Vielleicht klappts ja




Von der PS3-Symbolleiste ist ganz links das für die Profile.
Da (darüber) ist dann die Option zum Erstellen eines neuen Benutzers.

Dann nur noch zu diesem wechseln und wieder einen PSN-Account erstellen (mit Amerika als Land und eine US-Adresse steht ja im Thread).


----------



## DrHasenbein (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: ps3 Demo*

so, habs glaub hinbekommen *schwitz* Lade mir mal die eine oder andere Demo runter .... nochmals vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Mai 2008)

*GTA Zahlenspiele*

*6-Seiten Analyse / Zahlenspiele von NextGen.biz zu GTA für den US-Markt*



> One could also ask: What percentage of people who owned a PS2 when each GTA game launched actually purchased that game during its first month on the market? The answers are: 6% for GTA3, 12% for Vice City, and 8% for San Andreas.
> 
> 
> For GTA4, we would ask what percentage of people who owned a PS3 or Xbox 360 also purchased the game during its first month on the market? The answer is very impressive: 20% of system owners bought the game. That is, 1 out of every 5 owners of a PS3 or Xbox 360 also has a copy of GTA4. If GTA4 sales remain strong during the next couple of months, we can expect that attach rate to rise.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.next-gen.biz/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10535&Itemid=2&limit=1&limitstart=0


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Mai 2008)

*Vermischte News*

*Metal Gear-Reihe endet nicht mit Teil 4*


> 20.05.08 - Konamis Metal Gear-Serie wird mit Metal Gear Solid 4 nicht zu Ende sein. Das bestätigte Associate Producer Ryan Payton in einem Interview.
> 
> Vielmehr sei der vierte Teil nur das letzte Kapitel in der Saga rund um Solid Snake.


Gamefront.de

*Haze mit 4 GB Installation und in 576p*


> Ubisofts Shooter Haze benötigt eine Installation von 4GB auf der Festplatte. Die Installation ist nicht optional, sondern Pflicht - wie lange der Vorgang dauert, ist unklar.





> Wie ripten.com in einem Gespräch mit den Entwicklern bei Free Radical herausbekommen haben, wird das PS3 exklusive Haze nur mit einer Auflösung von 1024 x 576 Pixel laufen[...]


Gamefront / Gamezone


*Ubi Soft: Casual Games Do Not Print Money*


> Ubisoft's North American President, Laurent Detoc, set the record straight.
> 
> "The margins on these games are good when you look at development, but it takes a lot of marketing dollars," he said. "It's like packaged goods. You have to think about marketing, retail space, branding."
> 
> ...


http://www.n4g.com/industrynews/News-147283.aspx


----------



## Bonkic (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.05.2008 00:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Both Sony and Microsoft representatives had spoken publicly about increases in hardware sales alongside the release of Grand Theft Auto 4. The actual figures were *shockingly low*:



das bringts wohl in etwa auf den punkt.   

würde mich nicht wundern, wenn in den oberen etagen bei sony und microsoft die nackte angst, angesichts dieser zahlen, grassieren würde.

_wenn schon ein gta die hardwareverkäufe nicht mehr steigen lässt, was denn bitteschön dann? _

noch bleibt die hoffnung auf die mai- zahlen, sollte sich da aber nicht GEWALTIG was getan haben, können micosoft und sony zumindest den us- markt eigentlich fast schon herschenken und nintendo alleine das feld überlassen. 

für uns endkunden könnte es natürlich den vorteil haben, dass -der artikel spricht es ja auch an- die preise von ps3/ 360 eigentlich noch weiter sinken MÜSSEN.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Mai 2008)

*IGN Haze-Preview*

Hier findet man das Haze Preview von IGN mit einer Wertung die, nun ja, etwas ... *hust* ... interessant ist.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: IGN Haze-Preview*



			
				Rabowke am 20.05.2008 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier findet man das Haze Preview von IGN mit einer Wertung die, nun ja, etwas ... *hust* ... interessant ist.




die meinungen scheinen bei haze arg auseinander zu gehen.
die 9/10 der opm mal aussen vor gelassen, vergibt auch die famitsu starke 34/40.
seltsam.
aber das sind japaner, bei shootern also uu mit vorsicht zu geniessen.   
die 6 von gamereactor gehen dann schon eher in die nähe von ign uk.


um einen ps3- exklusiven- megahit scheint es sich aber wieder mal nicht zu handeln, das ist wohl schon jetzt mal sicher.


----------



## F3liX (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mal ne Frage...*



			
				Blue_Ace am 19.05.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ... zu Lost Odyssey (360) hätte ich. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit wurde einmal über einem Zusatzcontent berichtet, der einen Unterwasserlevel beinhaltet und derzeit nur über Japanischen Marktplatz zu beziehen ist. Gibt es schon Informationen wann dieser Content auf dem Deutschen Marktplatz erscheinen wird? Danke für eure Antwort.



Am Freitag, den 23.05.2008 für 400MS:
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/live/marketplace/l/lostodyssey/dungeon.htm


----------



## Bonkic (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: IGN Haze-Preview*



> Free Radical scriptwriter Rob Yescombe has responded to IGN’s 4.5/10 drubbing of shooter Haze by saying he just wants people to make up their own minds.
> 
> “My thoughts are ‘Owch’. No, wait - MEGAowch,” he told PSU.
> 
> “Haze has had mixed reviews, but even GoldenEye got a 4/10 when it first came out. With a 9/10 in the Italian PSM, and an extremely positive review in Famitsu, we’re looking forward to people playing Haze and making a judgment for themselves.”



_videogaming24/7_


----------



## EmmasPapa (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: IGN Haze-Preview*



			
				Bonkic am 20.05.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> > Free Radical scriptwriter Rob Yescombe has responded to IGN’s 4.5/10 drubbing of shooter Haze by saying he just wants people to make up their own minds.
> >
> > “My thoughts are ‘Owch’. No, wait - MEGAowch,” he told PSU.
> >
> ...



Interessant wäre die Zahl der Spieler die sich auf die schlechte Bewertung verlassen und nicht kaufen.


----------



## McDrake (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				Bonkic am 20.05.2008 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> _wenn schon ein gta die hardwareverkäufe nicht mehr steigen lässt, was denn bitteschön dann? _


Ich kann (mal wieder) nur von mir sprechen.
Aber wir haben einige GTA-Bundles verkauft währende den Releastagen.
Wie die letzten zwei Wochen waren kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich im Urlaub war.

Hab aber vernommen, dass wir wieder WiiFit nachbestellen mussten, weil das Ding so abgeht.


----------



## undergrounderX (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				McDrake am 20.05.2008 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 20.05.2008 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und das bei dem Preis  :-o  
Egal was Nintendo auf den Markt wirft, es wird gekauft. Hab in Magazinen, die sich nicht direkt mit dem Gaming beschäftigen, auch viel mehr über Wii Fit als über GTA 4 gelesen. Sei es im Stern,Spiegel oder in der Zeitung.


----------



## klausbyte (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				McDrake am 20.05.2008 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 20.05.2008 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich gehöre auch zu denen die sich das PS3-GTA4 Bundle geholt haben.


Zu Haze: Finde die 4.5 Absolut gerechtfertigt! 5 währe schon wieder zu viel und 4 schon wieder zu schlecht.
Das Game ist einfach nicht gut, es ist halt ein 08 15 Shooter.. zumal Shooter auf Konsole mir eh nicht viel Spass bereiten.
Konsolen stehen für mich für Arkade! Aktion, auf der Couch rumgammeln und zocken.. aber doch net sowas wie ein Shooter. 
Deshalb finde ich auch das Autoaim bei GTA richtig angenehm. Desweiteren hab ich mir gestern DMC4 bestellt, die Demo gibt mir genau das was ich von einem Konsolenspiel erwarte !


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Mai 2008)

*Xbox Live Arcade*

*Xbox Live Arcade - Größenlimit jetzt bei 350MB*


> And you're upping the size of Xbox Live Arcade games as well to 350 megabytes?
> 
> David Edery: Yeah, it's a steady progress. We've been listening to our partners, listening to our customers to try and get a feel for what's right. We don't want the size limit to hit the roof because we think there's some value in promoting small pick and play experiences that don't cost USD 20 million, it's good for the ecosystem.


 Weitere Infos & Themen im Interview mit David Edery


----------



## Blue_Ace (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mal ne Frage...*



			
				F3liX am 20.05.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 19.05.2008 20:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, wird dann wohl hoffentlich auch für Deutschland gelten.


----------



## DrHasenbein (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mal ne Frage...*

ich habe nun mal eine Frage zu GTA 4 ....

gibt es eine Art Garage in welcher ich meine gestohlenen Vehikel abstellen und bei Bedarf wieder darauf zurückgreifen kann oder muss ich mir jedesmal was neues klauen bzw meinen Freund ROman auf ewig um ein Taxi bitten?


----------



## vinc (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mal ne Frage...*



			
				DrHasenbein am 21.05.2008 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe nun mal eine Frage zu GTA 4 ....
> 
> gibt es eine Art Garage in welcher ich meine gestohlenen Vehikel abstellen und bei Bedarf wieder darauf zurückgreifen kann oder muss ich mir jedesmal was neues klauen bzw meinen Freund ROman auf ewig um ein Taxi bitten?



Afaik kann man die vor seinem "Versteck" parken und danach wieder auf diese zurückgreifen


Ne Frage von mir: Ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich mir auf zwecks GTA4 ne Konsole holen soll. Frage bleibt nach wie vor - welche? Ich tendiere eher zur PS3 da ich mich hier nicht in meinen Freiheiten beschnitten fühle und u.a. die HDD upgraden darf und das "Multiplayer" kostenfrei ist.
Allerdings fehlt mir z.Zt. ein gutes Angebot. 430€ sind mir zu viel.


----------



## DrHasenbein (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mal ne Frage...*



			
				vinc am 21.05.2008 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> DrHasenbein am 21.05.2008 00:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke für deine Antwort. Es steht zwar immer eine Karre vorm Versteck und bisher dachte ich auch immer, die sei zufallsgeneriert ..... aber jetzt wo du es sagst kann es auch sein, dass das immer die zuletzt geklaute ist .      mehr als eine ist allerdings nie davor zu finden .... ich werd mal genauer drauf achten

ich habe auch lange Zeit gesucht und bisher kein besseres Angebot gefunden als eben die 429 Euro bei Saturn für das GTA 4 Bundle der PS 3. Meiner Meinung nach war die Konsole aber trotzdem ne tolle ANschaffung und ich bereue bisher keinen Euro. Ich habe auch sehr viel gesucht um ein günstigeres Angebot zu finden aber summsasummarum bin ich dann doch nie unter die 429 Euro gekommen solange ich unbedingt GTA 4 spielen wollte. Da wirst du wahrscheinlich noch ein bissl warten müssen


----------



## gamesfan1988 (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mal ne Frage...*

Du kannst deine geklauten Autos in dem gelben Bereich vor deiner Wohnung abstellen.
Dann bleiben sie da stehen und werden über Nacht repariert.

In dem Bereich steht ja "reserved for residents" oder so... 

MfG


----------



## DrHasenbein (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mal ne Frage...*



			
				gamesfan1988 am 21.05.2008 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst deine geklauten Autos in dem gelben Bereich vor deiner Wohnung abstellen.
> Dann bleiben sie da stehen und werden über Nacht repariert.
> 
> In dem Bereich steht ja "reserved for residents" oder so...
> ...



oha, gerade habe ich mein neu "erworbenes" Motorrad vorm Versteck genau auf diesem Fleckchen geparkt, mich schlafen gelegt, und danach stand die Kiste wirklich immer noch dort. Wieder etwas neues entdeckt in dem Spiel. Wahnsinn. Ich spiele täglich mindestens 3 Stunden GTA 4 und es wird und wird nicht langweilig. Hier wird endlich mal ein SPiel seinem Hype gerecht .... bezeichnend, dass es wieder mal ein (noch) Konsolengame ist .


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				undergrounderX am 20.05.2008 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Egal was Nintendo auf den Markt wirft, es wird gekauft. Hab in Magazinen, die sich nicht direkt mit dem Gaming beschäftigen, auch viel mehr über Wii Fit als über GTA 4 gelesen. Sei es im Stern,Spiegel oder in der Zeitung.


Imho auch berechtigt. GTA4 ist eine konsequente Weiterführung der Materie die im Kern nur kleine Neuerungen bringt, aber prinzipiell nichts anderes ist, als GTA mit besserer Grafik. Keine echte Innovation, kein tatsächlich spürbarer Fortschritt. Nintendo kann man für das was sie machen lieben oder hassen, Fakt ist aber, dass Nintendo der einziger Hersteller der aktuellen Generation ist, der sich zumindest halbwegs um neue Impulse für die Zukunft bemüht. Es ist zwar nicht richtig, Hardcoregames mit Casualware wie WiiFit zu vergleichen, aber imho hat WiiFit klar mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient (obwohl ich es nicht einmal sonderlich mag ^^). Es bietet einfach eine neue Art der Interaktivität, und demonstriert, dass GERADE solche Konzepte Familien unterhalten können und auf Dauer interessanter sind, als permanent in Shootern Projektile in die Gesichter der Gegner zu jagen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 21.05.2008 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> undergrounderX am 20.05.2008 18:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es verkauft sich aber anscheinend sehr gut ... und das obwohl kaum darüber berichtet wird. Anscheinend hat Nintendo alles richtig gemacht ....  

mir fehlt nur noch der HDMI-Anschluß und ich würde sie mir holen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: GTA Zahlenspiele*



			
				EmmasPapa am 21.05.2008 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Es verkauft sich aber anscheinend sehr gut ... und das obwohl kaum darüber berichtet wird. Anscheinend hat Nintendo alles richtig gemacht ....


Wie gesagt, ich mag WiiFit nicht, weil ich denke, dass man diese Sportarten auch ohne ein Videospiel umsetzen kann, ABER (!) es macht trotzdem aufgrund seiner Zugänglichkeit und der kreativen Idee Spaß. Am Samstag habe ich GTA4 beim Kollegen beendet. Es war okay. Primär aber wohl nur wegen des Alkoholeinflusses. Die Spielmechanik wirkte gerade gegen Ende nicht mehr so frisch.  Am Sonntag dann WiiFit bei einer Freundin gespielt, der ich das Spiel geschenkt habe. Resultat? Gerade mit einem sozialen Umfeld macht WiiFit dann doch extrem Spaß, und begeistert über mehrere Stunden. Alleine ist das Spiel wahrscheinlich dumm wie Brot, aber in Gesellschaft unterhält es vorzüglich. Da hat Nintendo einfach etwas mit Wii geschafft, was keinem sonst gelungen ist: Ein Konzept zu entwickeln, das primär im sozialen Gefüge Spaß macht. Allein und nerdig vor der 360 / dem PC zu sitzen unterhält mich zwar auch, aber auf Dauer will ich dann doch was anderes.  

Wii rückt vom Kellerkindimage der Videospiele ab, und zeigt recht eindrucksvoll, dass Spiele primär soziale Großereignisse sein können. Was ich auch richtig und gut finde. Aufgrund der Verkaufszahlen von XB360 und PS3 bin ich mal gespannt, ob Sony und Microsoft bei der nächsten Generation einen ähnlichen Gedankengang gehen werden.

Ich freue mich schon wie Bolle, am 6.6. Lego Indy mit Freunden und Verwandten im COOP leicht zugänglich und bequem auf dem TV spielen zu können. Das geht zwar auch auf der XB360, da aber alle Versionen fast die identische Grafikqualität haben, würde ich mich wohl verarscht fühlen, wenn ich 60 Euro für die Box-Version zahlen müsste, um die Grafik zu bekommen, die ich für 50 Euro auf der Wii habe. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Blue_Ace (21. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Microsoft hat in jüngster Zeit Xbox Live Benutzer mit "Gay" im Namen gesperrt. Unklüglicherweise wurde der Nutzer "RichardGaywood" gesperrt dessen echter Name aber genau so lautet. 

http://www.gbase.ch/XBOX/news/4692/37361.html#comments 

Vor kurzem hatte 4players.de eine Vorschau zu Alone in the Dark veröffentlicht. Machten erste Videos einen interessanten Eindruck wird man wohl nach dem Lesen des Artikels auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück geworfen.   

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht/360/Vorschau/7582/58883/0/Alone_in_the_Dark_Near_Death_Investigation.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

*Infinite Undiscovery erscheint weltweit im September*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HD Trailer #2

*Pressemeldung*


> SQUARE ENIX ANNOUNCES SHIP DATE FOR INFINITE UNDISCOVERY
> 
> INFINITE UNDISCOVERY is Unchained on Xbox 360: September 2, 2008
> 
> ...



*Bilder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/quote]


*Schwache Xbox 360-Verkäufe in Indien*


> 21.05.08 - Microsoft schraubt die Unterstützung der Xbox 360 in Indien herunter, nachdem die Konsole sich nur schleppend verkauft. Das meldet MoneyControl.com.
> 
> Dem Bericht zufolge, hat Microsoft seine Geschäfte in einigen Städten Indiens bereits eingestellt. Das Marketing-Budget für das laufende Jahr soll außerdem eingefroren worden sein.
> 
> ...


Gamefront / http://www.moneycontrol.com/india/news/business/x-box-flops-microsoft-windsopsseveral-cities/08/06/338381


*Eindrücke zu Dead Space*


> 21.05.08 - Wired.com hat das Horror-Actionspiel Dead Space (PS3, Xbox 360) von Electronic Arts angespielt und seine Eindrücke bekanntgegeben,
> 
> + Dead Space muss sich oft mit Bioshock vergleichen lassen, für den Redakteur sieht das Spiel aber eher wie eine Hires-Version von Metroid Prime 3 vor.
> 
> ...


Gamefront


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

ok, bin jetzt doch schwach geworden und hab mir ne PSP zugelegt ^^ (slim&black)
Allerdings auch, weil diese Woche noch Go!Explore dazu kommt, was ja erst vor ein paar Wochen veröffentlicht wurde (macht die PSP zum GPS-Navi, 3-D-Karten etc.).

Hab aber gemerkt, allein die Remote-Play Fähigkeiten und Multimedia-Spielereien entschädigen den Kaufpreis für mich  
(spielen werd ich damit wohl eh nur patapon und vielleicht ff tactics, ich hör unterwegs lieber Musik und ein wirklich tolles Spielerlebnis sind handhelds nicht für mich, kommt aber auch auf den Titel an).

zum Remote-Play:
- lokal man kann als Access Point sowohl den Wlan-Router als auch die PS3 selbst wählen
- übers Internet logischerweise von jeder Verbindung aus (ohne "freies" Wlan eben über nen PC/Laptop). Allerdings ist der Upload von meinem (noch)DSL1000 selbst in der niedrigsten Stream-Qualität nicht wirklich ausreichend (lag, reicht gerade so um z.B. Downloads zu starten), allerdings waren zum Test ja jetzt auch beide Systeme am Router. Das ganze ist ja im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein von der PS3 gesendeter Live-Audio/Video-Stream und der PSP als Pad, ergo sind stabile Verbindungen von Vorteil.
- über das Internet meldet man sich mit den (wahlweise gespeicherten) PSN-ID-Daten an, die dem aktuell auf der PS3 angemeldeten Account entsprechen bzw. dem Standardaccount. Nachteil dadurch: man kann nicht die Accounts wechseln (blöd, wenn man auch die Inhalte der anderen Stores durchforsten möchte. Wobei USA, PAL und Japan Stores zu ziemlich unterschiedlichen und relativ festen Zeiten updaten und man dementsprechend planen kann)
- Suchen/anmelden etc. ist sehr unkompliziert (PS3 und PSP werden ja quasi einmal kalibriert. kA aber wie genau die PSP die PS3 im Netz trotz sich ändernder IPs findet)

- eingelegte DVDs und Blu-Rays kann man nicht angucken (da die PS3 da ja in ne Art Filmmodus geht, meldet sich online ab etc.). Mal sehen wie viele Blu-Ray-Filme später diese PSP-Version der Filme zum kopieren mit auf der Disk haben.
- Blu-Ray-PS3-Spiele gibts noch fast keine mit Remote-Play, bekanntestes Bsp. für dieses Feature ist Lair. Die PSP bietet auch die Option, die an der PSP gegenüber dem PS-Pad fehlenden Tasten/Stick durch Kombinationen zu ersetzen (Nutzen hält sich dann aber eher in Grenzen, also durchspielen will man so nicht  )
- PSN-Spiele bieten da schon öfter diese Option, z.B. Pixeljunk Monsters, welches sich ja quasi so auch komplett zocken lässt (wenig lag vorausgesetzt)
Das "Katzenspiel" aus dem japan-Store hat btw. fast alle kürzlich beschriebenen Funktionen auch in remote-play, nur das neue youtube/Filmaufnahme-Feature geht nicht.
- man kann auf sämtliche Videos, Bilder und Musik zugreifen, die auf der PS3 selbst, über Netzwerkstream auf dem PC (der muss natürlich dann an sein) oder z.B. an USB-Festplatten vorhanden sind. Meine 500gb HDD unterwegs in der Hosentasche frohlockt mich jedenfalls *g*
- falls mal DVB-T bei mir in der Region ausgebaut wird, würde ich sogar über den Kauf von PlayTV (Herbst, dieser Festplattenvidorekorder für die PS3) nachdenken. Immerhin hat man so portables Internetfernsehen mit allen Programmen, die man daheim frei empfangen kann (oder schaut sich aufgenommen Sendungen an bzw. hat so einen vom Internet aus bedienbaren Videorekorder.)
- alle PS1-Spiele kann man über Remote-Play spielen. Wobei man im PSN-gekaufte eh auf die PSP direkt kopieren kann und man bei den Disk-Versionen natürlich immer nur eine einlegen kann ^^ (trotzdem nett *ff8 einleg*). PS2-Spiele gehen nicht.
- PSN-Mails verschicken geht. Chats starten kann man scheinbar auch (kA ob dieses PSP-Micro dann gehen würde), auf jeden Fall kann man dadurch auch eine an der PS3 angeschlossene Eyetoy Kamera zur Sicherheitskamera umfunktionieren. Man kann auf diese Weise nämlich mal eben vom Internet aus einen Live-Blick ins Zimmer werfen  (bei der neuen vielleicht sogar mit ton?)
- Großteil des PS3-Optionsmenü wird ausgeblendet (vieles ja auch nicht benötigt), dafür sind eigentlich alle Funktionen des Multimedia-Krams verfügbar, eben alles was die PS3 auch normal kann (diese Foto-Vorführung, die Planetenansicht beim Musik hören usw.), Mehr oder weniger sinnig geht auch der PS3-Internetbrowser (PSP hat ja nen eigenen).

- Man kann den Ton auch über die PS3 ausgeben statt über die PSP (das ist z.B. für Leute nett, die mit der PS3 Musik hören aber einen Beamer oder ähnliches schonen möchten. Dadurch kann die Musik über die große Anlage abgespielt werden, aber man benutzt die PSP als Fernbedienung mit Display)
- Wenn man es erlaubt, kann man die PS3 auch im Standby mit der PSP anschalten (statt sie im Remote-Play Status zu lassen, da ist ja die PS3 quasi ganz an und verbraucht entsprechend Strom, so ist nur eben noch die Netzwerkkarte aktiv). Das klappt ebenfalls über das Internet und daher von jeder Stadt auf der Welt. (Optionen wie PS3.Ausschalten hat man passend in diesem Zusammenhang sowieso immer ^^).

glaub das war alles? Hab sie ja erst nen Tag 


Klar, alles Schnickschnack, aber geiler und je nach Verwendung auch praktischer Schnickschnack


----------



## McDrake (22. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 21.05.2008 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> glaub das war alles? Hab sie ja erst nen Tag
> 
> 
> Klar, alles Schnickschnack, aber geiler und je nach Verwendung auch praktischer Schnickschnack


Die Verknüpfung der beiden Geräte ist wirklich ziemlich cool.
Beim F1-Game kann man die PSP noch als Rückspiegel benutzen, oder?

Aber sind wir ehrlich... es ist wirklich Schnickschnack:
Wenn ich mit der PSP unterwegs bis, dann läuft bei mir zu Hause weder der PC, noch die PS3 oder der Router (nicht mal auf Standby). Von dem her werd ich das ganze nie benutzen.

btw:
Ich kann mich mit dem PSP-Browser hier nicht anmelden. Den "Link" zum anmelden kann ich nicht anklicken.

// Hast du dir ne neue PSP zugelegt, oder ein Occasion?
Neu gäbs ja das "Go-Bundle"


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 22.05.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 21.05.2008 23:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da siehts bei mir schon etwas anders aus: Router ist immer an, PS3 immer auf standby (und wäre für PSP ja dann nur das Netzwerk noch zusätzlich aktiv in "Standby2". Zumindest unter der Woche würde ich das wohl anlassen) und die externe Festplatte wird aktiviert sobald die PS3 angeht.
Dank Bunker-Bauweise bräuchte für den wohl am bestem geeigneten Gartenbetrieb aber noch einen zusätzlichen Accespoint - ich hab schon Verbindungsabrüche wenn ich 2 Räume weiter ins Bad gehe 



@Bundle: Ja, aber das kfz-Zubehör brauch ich mangels Auto eigentlich nicht. Ist aber nun einzeln (mit neuer PSP, gabs aber überall nur noch in diesem F1-Bundle)  doch nur ca. 20€ billiger gekommen. naja besser als nix.


@browser: mh, ist bei mir auch so. Bzw. man kann drauf klicken aber dann kommt wieder die Auswahl, ob man die Mobil-Version der Seite sehen will. Mit dem PS3-Browser gehts (aber auch da wird nicht angezeigt, dass man klicken könnte), dann wäre das ja jetzt ein Nutzen für den PS3-Browser unter Remote-Play *g*


----------



## McDrake (22. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

Das Internetradio für die PSP auch schon runtergeladen?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 22.05.2008 00:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Internetradio für die PSP auch schon runtergeladen?



Der Pro Duo Stick kommt leider erst am Freitag (vergessen, dass morgen Feiertag ist), daher kann ich jetzt mit der PSP selbst so gut wie gar nichts machen  nicht mal die Firmware updaten 

Wollte den heute nicht beim MM/Saturn kaufen da er mal eben doppelt so viel kostet wie bei amazon (4gb für 28€ statt 57€...).

Aus dem MM war ich eh schnell wieder raus, das F1-PSP-Bundle kostete da 20€ mehr  , PS3s waren gar nicht zu sehen und von der 360 standen nur ein paar Elite-Versionen für 470€ herum  


Der Ausflug heute hatte mich eh wieder daran erinnert, warum ich fast nur noch online einkaufe (bzw. importiere), sry drake ^^
Da gibt es inzwischen so einen GameStop, der hatte aber neben dem Go!-Bundle nur noch eine gebrauchte PSP im Angebot - für 160€


----------



## McDrake (22. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.05.2008 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 22.05.2008 00:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was war denn das für ein Verkäufer, der dir keinen Momorystick andreht, bei einem PSP-Neukauf?
tztztz



> Wollte den heute nicht beim MM/Saturn kaufen da er mal eben doppelt so viel kostet wie bei amazon (4gb für 28€ statt 57€...).


Der Preiszerfall bei den Momorysticks ist wirklich erschreckend.
Beinahe alle zwei Wochen muss man die Preise wieder runterschreiben.



> Aus dem MM war ich eh schnell wieder raus, das F1-PSP-Bundle kostete da 20€ mehr  , PS3s waren gar nicht zu sehen und von der 360 standen nur ein paar Elite-Versionen für 470€ herum


Kein God of War- Bundle... schade. Denn das Game ist ein Kracher.
Bei der 360 ists zZ sehr schwierig, die "normale" Version zu bekommen. Warten auch schon seit einigen Wochen darauf.



> Der Ausflug heute hatte mich eh wieder daran erinnert, warum ich fast nur noch online einkaufe (bzw. importiere), sry drake ^^


In nem guten Geschäft hätte man dich darauf hingewiesen, dass eine Memorykarte von Vorteil wäre.
Stell dir vor, du wärst morgen in die Ferien geflogen...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Mai 2008)

*NPD-Zahlen April - Nachtrag*

*Weitere Charts zu den US-Zahlen April 2008*

*Top 20 Video Game Titles*
   1. Grand Theft Auto IV* (Xbox 360)
   2. Mario Kart Wii (Wii)
   3. Grand Theft Auto IV* (PS3)
   4. Wii Play w/ Remote (Wii)
   5. Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Wii)
   6. Gran Turismo 5: Prologue (PS3)
   7. Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness (NDS)
   8. Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time (NDS)
   9. Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock (Wii)
  10. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare* (Xbox 360)
  11. Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII (PSP)
  12. Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas 2* (Xbox 360)
  13. Naruto: Ultimate Ninja 3 (PS2)
  14. Game Party (Wii)
  15. Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock* (PS2)
  16. New Super Mario Bros. (NDS)
  17. Mario Kart DS (NDS)
  18. Rock Band* (Xbox 360)
  19. Mario Party DS (NDS)
  20. Super Mario Galaxy (Wii)

*Top 10 Wii Titles*
   1. Mario Kart Wii
   2. Wii Play w/ Remote
   3. Super Smash Bros. Brawl
   4. Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock
   5. Game Party
   6. Super Mario Galaxy
   7. Mario and Sonic: Olympic Games
   8. Carnival Games
   9. Mario Party 8
  10. Tiger Woods PGA Tour 08

*Top Xbox 360 Titles*
   1. Grand Theft Auto IV*
   2. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare*
   3. Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas 2
   4. Rock Band*
   5. Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock*
   6. Army of Two
   7. Major League Baseball 2K8
   8. Halo 3*
   9. Iron Man
  10. Assassin's Creed*

*Top PS2 Titles*
   1. Naruto: Ultimate Ninja 3
   2. Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock*
   3. MLB '08: The Show
   4. God of War II
   5. Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3
   6. Rock Band*
   7. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
   8. Metal Gear Solid: Essential Collection
   9. Iron Man
  10. Grand Theft Auto: The Trilogy

*Top 10 PS3 Titles*
   1. Grand Theft Auto IV*
   2. Gran Turismo 5: Prologue
   3. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
   4. MLB '08: The Show
   5. Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas 2*
   6. Rock Band*
   7. Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock*
   8. Army of Two
   9. Assassin's Creed*
  10. Iron Man

*Top 10 NDS Titles*
   1. Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness
   2. Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time
   3. New Super Mario Bros.
   4. Mario Kart DS
   5. Mario Party DS
   6. Mario and Sonic: Olympic Games
   7. Imagine: Babyz
   8. Pokemon Diamond Version
   9. The World Ends With You
  10. Brain Age 2: More Training in Minutes a Day

*Top 10 PSP Titles*
   1. Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII
   2. God of War: Chains of Olympus
   3. Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Stories
   4. MLB '08: The Show
   5. Grand Theft Auto: Liberty City Stories
   6. Midnight Club 3: DUB Edition
   7. Ratchet & Clank: Size Matters
   8. Patapon
   9. Need for Speed Carbon: Own the City
  10. Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas

* Includes Collector's, Limited, Legendary, and bundled editions

http://www.interactive.org/top-ten.php


----------



## Solon25 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.05.2008 22:25 schrieb:
			
		

> *Infinite Undiscovery erscheint weltweit im September*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schön anzuschauen, sieht aber auch bissl hektisch in den Kämpfen aus. Die arbeiten scheinbar auch immer mit demselben Synchonstudio zusammen, meine 2-3 Stimmern der FF-10 Sprecher erkannt zu haben...


----------



## klausbyte (22. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

hab mir dmc4 bestellt!!11 

gta 55% - hats schon wer durch von den hier lesenden? ich glaub arg viel ists nimme für mich. hab meistens nur noch einen auftraggeber


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 22.05.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 21.05.2008 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erinnert mich in der Art stark an Eternal Sonata vom actionreichen Kampfsystem, was da auch ein wenig arg hektisch wurde. Aber so lange man die Feinde zumindest einigermaßen anvisieren kann ohne zu schnell / leicht Löcher in die Luft zu schlagen, geht es und hätte die größte Schwäche von ES nicht mehr.





			
				klausbyte am 22.05.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir dmc4 bestellt!!11
> 
> gta 55% - hats schon wer durch von den hier lesenden? ich glaub arg viel ists nimme für mich. hab meistens nur noch einen auftraggeber


Bei 68% / 90 Missionen ist die Hauptstory am Ende. Der Rest sind Nebenaufgaben und CO.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Mai 2008)

*PS3 Bioshock*

nach einigen erneuten Gerüchten in letzter Zeit kommt nun BioShock tatsächlich für die PS3 heraus:
http://www.psu.com/BioShock-PS3-a-reality--a0003747-p0.php

Bin mal gespannt was die mit "besser" meinen, addon-Content hatte Bioshock fast nicht, vielleicht ein paar DX10-Effekte wie das dynamische Wasser von der PC-Version?


----------



## DrHasenbein (22. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 22.05.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 21.05.2008 22:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hossa, das scheint mir mächtig zuzusagen. Muss ich mich mal bissl mehr informieren über das Game. Schöner Thread nach wie vor 

edit: der Titel scheint xBox360 only zu sein. Sehr schade, aber wirklich nice


----------



## Solon25 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.05.2008 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 22.05.2008 14:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, ich sag es mal anders, da ploppen viele kleine Schadens- und Trefferblasen im Kampf auf. Wirkt auf mich störend..


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

*Activision kündigt Guitar Hero IV an*


> Activision hat nun offiziell den vierten Teil der Gutitar Hero-Serie angekündigt. Das Spiel wird den Titel Guitar Hero: World Tour tragen und soll für folgende Plattformen erscheinen: PlayStation 2, Wii, Xbox 360 und PlayStation 3.
> 
> Wie bereits im Vorfeld vermutet wird es neben einem neu gestalteten Gitarren-Controller noch Drums und ein Mikrofon im Paket geben. Außerdem wird im Spiel ein Music Studio integriert sein, welches erlaubt eigene Stücke zu kreieren, diese aufzunehmen, editieren und zum Tausch anzubieten. Die Plattform dafür bildet GHTunes.
> 
> ...


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=20571


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

*Änderungen bei Xbox Live Arcade (DRM-Überarbeitung, Einige Titel werden aussortiert, MS: „mehr Qualität“) und kein „Spring Update“*
Next-Gen.bix führte ein Gespräch mit Marc Whitten:


> # Das Größenlimit für Arcadegames wurde auf 350 MB erhöht
> # Arcade-Titel dürfen jetzt bis 1600 Points kosten (18 bis 20€)
> # „schlechte Arcade-Titel werden demnächst aussortiert, wenn diese älter sind als 6 Monate, eine schlechtere Durchschnittswertung als 65% bei Metacritic haben und sich schlecht verkaufen. Was mit Leuten ist, die einen solchen Download erworben haben und diesen in Zukunft erneut runterladen wollen, dazu wurde nichts gesagt.
> # 3 Monate bevor ein Arcade-Titel aus dem Programm genommen wird, will MS informieren
> ...


Zum Interview auf Next-Gen.biz

Es ist ja schön und gut, dass MS sich um Qualität bei den Titeln bemüht, aber jetzt schon nach etwas über 2 Jahren Games aus dem Sortiment zu nehmen. Und wenn man JETZT an solche Sachen wie DRM-Ärger denkt, dann scheint die RoD-Zeit wohl doch noch lange nicht vorbei oder MS hat einfach nur sehr kuriose Prioritäten. Oder der 1-Mann-Betrieb ist einfach überlastet und bringt deswegen nicht mal einige kleinere Verbesserungen als Update, die teils mehr als fällig wären...


----------



## klausbyte (23. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.05.2008 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> *Activision kündigt Guitar Hero IV an*
> 
> 
> > Activision hat nun offiziell den vierten Teil der Gutitar Hero-Serie angekündigt. Das Spiel wird den Titel Guitar Hero: World Tour tragen und soll für folgende Plattformen erscheinen: PlayStation 2, Wii, Xbox 360 und PlayStation 3.
> ...


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Iceman (23. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.05.2008 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> *Activision kündigt Guitar Hero IV an*



Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob die Rock Band Drums kompatibel sein werden. Denn ich schätze mehr als ein Drumkit stellt sich kaum jemand hin und Rock Band war nunmal zuerst da. Aber so wie sich Activision gesträubt hat die GH3 Gitarre auf der PS3 für Rock Band zuzulassen gehe ich davon aus, dass das nicht klappen wird. 
Ich versteh Activisions Vorgehen da einfach nicht, anstatt den Leuten die Wahl zu geben verärgern sie sie lieber. Klar bringen zusätzlich verkaufte Instrumente Geld, aber wer weiß wieviele Verkäufe sie verlieren weil Spieler nicht noch mehr Plastikinstrumente kaufen wollen. Grade wenns bei GH4 wieder Gitarre + Mikro + Drumkit ist.

Apropos Rock Band: Sehr schönes Spiel, der SP Modus spielt sich quasi wie Guitar Hero (ergo einfach Lied nach Lied abspulen), aber der MP Modus ist schon abwechslungsreicher. Hab aber nur das Spiel gekauft, da ich 2 GH Gitarren besitze und das Instrumentenpaket für völlig überteuert halte.
Die Songauswahl auf dem Marktplatz ist auch deutlich beeindruckender als die für Guitar Hero, dass ist auch was was Activision grundsätzlich falsch macht, schon bei GH2 auf 360 wurd gesagt, dass ganz viel DLC kommen sollte, es gab dann im Endeffekt kaum was. Dann wurd beteuert bei GH3 alles besser zu machen, aber es wurd zwar mehr veröffentlicht, aber bei weitem nicht in einem Umfang der nennenswert wäre.

Na ja, mal schauen, mir sagt das Rock Band Konzept auf jeden Fall erstmal mehr zu, ergo ein Spiel und dann dieses über DLC erweitern, anstatt regelmäßig jedes Jahr nen neues Spiel auf den Markt zu kloppen.


----------



## DrHasenbein (23. Mai 2008)

*AW:*

edit: ich habe eben bemerkt, dass ich mich mit meinem Account von hier auch bei videogameszone.de anmelden kann

ich stelle meine Frage dann mal dort in einem extra-Thread

den Beitrag hier kann vielleicht ein mod löschen bei Gelegenheit

thx


----------



## xMANIACx (23. Mai 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Iceman am 23.05.2008 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 22.05.2008 22:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich befürchte leider auch das die Drumkits nicht miteinander Kompatibel sein werden, zumal das GH4 Drumkit auch eine "taste" mehr zu haben scheint (3 Drums, 2 Becken und Pedal). Seit ich das gesehen habe bin ich sehr unentschlossen ob ich mir Rock Band holen soll oder eben doch lieber auf GH4 warten soll, denn zwei Drumsets nehmen mir zuviel Platz (und Geld) weg. Zudem halte ich die Preise für Rock Band in Europa für total überzogen. Leider ist Rock Band aber auch eines meiner am längsten erwarteten Spiele und bietet zudem noch einen sehr guten Nachschub an neuen Liedern, welche sogar noch etwas billiger sind als die bisherigen von GH2 und GH3.


----------



## Blue_Ace (23. Mai 2008)

*Warner-Filme zeitgleich mit DVD-Release auf X-Box Live*

Warner Bros. bietet von nun an Filme zeitgleich mit dem DVD-Release auf dem Xbox-Live Marktplatz an. Der erste Film der nach diesem Konzept veröffentlicht wird ist "I`m Legend" mit Will Smith. An sich ganz toll wären da nicht die versalzenen Preise...  

http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=62502


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Warner-Filme zeitgleich mit DVD-Release auf X-Box Live*



			
				Blue_Ace am 23.05.2008 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Warner Bros. bietet von nun an Filme zeitgleich mit dem DVD-Release auf dem Xbox-Live Marktplatz an. Der erste Film der nach diesem Konzept veröffentlicht wird ist "I`m Legend" mit Will Smith. An sich ganz toll wären da nicht die versalzenen Preise...
> 
> http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=62502



Wenn Sony mit dem eigenen Video-Store auf der PS3 kommt, gibt es ja vielleicht einen Konkurrenz-Preiskampf? Kommt natürlich auch auf die Studios an, eventuell verlangen die ja einfach so viel.

Bei den Preisen eignet sich das nicht mal als Videothek-Ersatz.
Wobei ich letztere eh kaum aufsuche, Filme einfach so und ohne alles selbst ansehen mach ich eigentlich nur im TV da es dort gratis ist ^^. Packung, mehrere (auswählbare) Sprachen. Bonuscontent und im Fall von den HD Filmen auch höchstmögliche Ton/Bildqualität(Bitrate) sind mir da schon wichtig.

i am Legend ist da eh gutes Beispiel, wird es auf der DVD/BD doch u.a. ein anderes Ende geben ^^ (wobei auch das imo nur zur Hälfte besser ist ^^)


----------



## klausbyte (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Warner-Filme zeitgleich mit DVD-Release auf X-Box Live*

Seh ich absolut genau so. Zumindest für den Preis.


Sagt mal, weiss jemand wo ich die Vollversion von Echocrome her bekomme? Die Demo rockt ja mal, absolut perfektes Spiel für nen LSD-Trip oder einfach nur mal um gemeinsam zu knobeln.


Kostet zwar nur 10$ im Playstation-Store .. aber Packung währe halt scho nett. So viele  Spiele hab ich ja net. Also bei ebay gibts das au net, ist das wirklich exklusiv ??


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Warner-Filme zeitgleich mit DVD-Release auf X-Box Live*



			
				klausbyte am 24.05.2008 01:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Seh ich absolut genau so. Zumindest für den Preis.
> 
> 
> Sagt mal, weiss jemand wo ich die Vollversion von Echocrome her bekomme? Die Demo rockt ja mal, absolut perfektes Spiel für nen LSD-Trip oder einfach nur mal um gemeinsam zu knobeln.
> ...



echochrome gibt es sowohl in der PSN als auch PSP Version nur als Download im PS-Store.
Nur einzelne ("größere") Titel werden sowohl im PSN als auch auf Disk veröffentlicht (GT5p und Warhawk).

Wegen dem $-Kurs hab ich auch schon überlegt es im US-Store zu kaufen (wobei ich bei den späteren Leveln die gezeigt wurden sicher verzweifle ^^), aber hab jetzt schon keine Zeit für andere Titel ^^

Knapp 6,50€ für solche Titel ist halt klasse, wobei es in Europa wohl auch nur 7,99€ kosten wird (wird glaub ich immer ausgewürfelt ob 1:1 $ in € oder eben weniger  ).
Ich würd mich ja jetzt gerne zu Preisvergleichen zu Live oder VC/Wiiware hinreißen lassen...  


empfehlen kann ich übrigens noch PixelJunk Monsters (gibts auch ne Demo), ne Art Tower-Defense (man steuert ein Männchen, daher erstmal ungewohnt) mit etwas Knobeln (bestimmte Taktiken nötig).

Was den LSD-Trip angeht, da ist LocoRoco Cocoreccho viel besser geeignet   Mit 2,99€ ist es sogar günstiger als im US-Store.


----------



## klausbyte (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Warner-Filme zeitgleich mit DVD-Release auf X-Box Live*

Wie läuft denn die Zahlung ab? Ich habe nur ein normales Sparkassen Girokonto und Paypal.


----------



## McDrake (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Warner-Filme zeitgleich mit DVD-Release auf X-Box Live*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 24.05.2008 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Was den LSD-Trip angeht, da ist LocoRoco Cocoreccho viel besser geeignet   Mit 2,99€ ist es sogar günstiger als im US-Store.


Ich hab wirklich schon Stunden mit Flow verbracht


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Warner-Filme zeitgleich mit DVD-Release auf X-Box Live*



			
				klausbyte am 24.05.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie läuft denn die Zahlung ab? Ich habe nur ein normales Sparkassen Girokonto und Paypal.



Geht nur mit Kreditkarte im Moment (und warum auch immer werden nicht alle KK in ausländischen Stores akzeptiert bzw. z.B. bei mir nur USA und Deutschland).

Bzw. es gibt auch PSN-Prepaid-Cards, aber bisher nur in USA und Japan/Hongkong (die könnte man aber zur Not importieren).

Eine KK an sich ist aber schon zu empfehlen, da du damit eben überall auf der Welt bestellen kannst.
Ich hab z.B. nur für meine beiden Starttitel die 60€ (und teils ja sogar teurer) bezahlt, alle anderen PS3-Spiele kosteten mich neu zum Release (wenn auch die sehr lange Lieferzeit je anch Saison stören kann^^) zwischen 38€ und 47€ als Direktimport aus Kanada.

Aber auch amazon.co.uk hat sehr gute Angebote manchmal (ähnlich wie bei amazon.de gibt es da teils große Preisfälle bei Videospielen), so kam ich für 84€ an die GTA SE.
DMC4 kostet mit den 5 Pfund Versandkosten (dafür aber natürlich schneller als aus Kanada und Co) z.B. aktuell knapp 37€


Die letzte Möglichkeit wäre noch, PSN-Spiele von jemanden sogar gratis zu bekommen der es gekauft hat. Man kann diese Downloadinhalte nämlich auf bis 5 PS3s aktivieren (einzige Ausnahme bisher ist imo Wahrhawk, vielleicht auch GT5p) indem man sich mit dem Kauf-Account auf deiner PS3 anmeldet und es dort erneut herunterlädt (einmal gekauft, kann man es immer wieder runterladen).


@McDrake: Stimmt, wie konnte ich in dem Zusammenhang flOw vergessen  ich hab sogar das Addon


----------



## klausbyte (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Warner-Filme zeitgleich mit DVD-Release auf X-Box Live*

Ok! Hat wer Echocrome? *g*


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Warner-Filme zeitgleich mit DVD-Release auf X-Box Live*

MGS-Retrospektive Teil3:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/34425.html
- Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty
- (Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance)

Wieder mal sehr nett gemacht. Storytechnisch wie zuvor etwas grob zusammengefasst (hilft einigen andererseits bei MGS2 sicherlich ^^), aber bei 20min inkl. Gameplay ja auch schwer unterzubringen (wobei es mich freut, dass die Videos doch relativ komplex und lange sind, war bei der FF-Retrospektive auch schon toll).


----------



## DrHasenbein (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Warner-Filme zeitgleich mit DVD-Release auf X-Box Live*

kennt einer von euch vielleicht ein gut besuchtes PS3 Forum? Das videogameszone-Forum ist ja doch leider wenig besucht wie ich finde.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Warner-Filme zeitgleich mit DVD-Release auf X-Box Live*



			
				DrHasenbein am 26.05.2008 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> kennt einer von euch vielleicht ein gut besuchtes PS3 Forum? Das videogameszone-Forum ist ja doch leider wenig besucht wie ich finde.




das ist leider so. ich möchte meinen account auch gerne mehrfach verwenden. leider bekommt man sehr lange keine antworten. wäre schön wenn man dort verstärkt für konsolen postet so würden die ewigen diskussionen um konsolennews hier wegfallen. ich hoffe das wird sich einmal bessern bis dahin werde ich auch weiterhin hier konsolen news nachlesen.


----------



## DrHasenbein (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Warner-Filme zeitgleich mit DVD-Release auf X-Box Live*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 26.05.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> DrHasenbein am 26.05.2008 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, ist irgendwie schade, dass hier im pc-Forum schneller geantwortet wird als "drüben" in der Konsolen-Ecke. Schade ist auch, dass hier die speziellen Fragen total untergehen und hier eben auch ein xBoxPS3WII-Mischmasch vorherrscht und man so leider nichtmal eben eine Antwort auf die eigene Frage suchen kann.

Vielleicht wäre das mal ein Anreiz für die Leute die hier so fleissig schreiben es doch lieber "drüben" zu machen, damit dort vielleicht ein bisschen Leben einkehrt?


----------



## DrHasenbein (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Warner-Filme zeitgleich mit DVD-Release auf X-Box Live*



			
				DrHasenbein am 26.05.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 26.05.2008 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, ich wurde soeben Zeuge davon warum drüben so wenig los ist und werde mir deffinitiv ein anderes Forum suchen. Das geb ich mir echt nich mehr


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Warner-Filme zeitgleich mit DVD-Release auf X-Box Live*

Also so viele Konsolen-Themen gibt es hier im Forum auch nicht. Der Thread hier ist eben einfach eine kleine Anlaufstelle (zumindest startete der Thread so) für PCler, die eben auch ein wenig über die inzwischen aktuellen MS, Sons und Nintendo-Konsolen reden wollen.




> ok, ich wurde soeben Zeuge davon warum drüben so wenig los ist und werde mir deffinitiv ein anderes Forum suchen. Das geb ich mir echt nich mehr


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Mai 2008)

*UK-Charts vom 18.05 bis 24.05.2008*

*UK-Charts für die Woche vom 18 bis 24.05*
(Die Erste Zahl gibt die Position der letzten Woche an)

```
1	1 GRAND THEFT AUTO IV			XB360
2	2 GRAND THEFT AUTO IV			PS3
-	3 AGE OF CONAN: HYBORIAN ADVENTURES	PC
-	4 HAZE					PS3
5	5 WII PLAY				WII
-	6 ROCK BAND				XB360
6	7 MARIO & SONIC AT THE OLYMPIC GAMES	WII
4	8 MARIO KART WII			WII
7	9 DR KAWASHIMA'S BRAIN TRAINING		DS
10	10 PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 2008		WII
8	11 GRAN TURISMO 5: PROLOGUE		PS3
12	12 CARNIVAL: FUNFAIR GAMES		WII
21	13 SONIC AND THE SECRET RINGS		WII
11	14 HIGH SCHOOL MUSICAL 2		DS
16	15 MARIO & SONIC AT THE OLYMPIC GAMES	DS
9	16 RAYMAN RAVING RABBIDS 2		WII
15	17 COOKING MAMA 2			DS
17	18 GAME PARTY				WII
14	19 CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE	XB360
20	20 MORE BRAIN TRAINING 			DS
18	21 IMAGINE: BABIES			DS
13	22 SONIC RIDERS: ZERO GRAVITY		WII
19	23 BOOM BLOX				WII
-	24 SEGA SUPERSTARS TENNIS		WII
26	25 MARIO KART DS			DS
25	26 NEW SUPER MARIO BROS.		DS
24	27 42 ALL-TIME CLASSICS			DS
-	28 GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK	XB360
29	29 GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK	WII
30	30 BIG BRAIN ACADEMY: WII DEGREE	WII
23	31 CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE	PS3
-	32 FIFA 08 				PS3
37	33 THE HOUSE OF THE DEAD 2 & 3 RETURN	WII
32	34 PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 2008		PSP
27	35 SIGHT TRAINING			DS
35	36 FOOTBALL MANAGER 2008		PC
-	37 FIFA 08 				XB360
22	38 HALO 3 				XB360
-	39 FIFA 08 				PS2
3	40 WII FIT 				WII
```
http://www.chart-track.co.uk/index.jsp?c=p/software/uk/latest/index_test.jsp&ct=110032 



> Take 2/Rockstar’s ‘GTA IV’ remains in the driving seat for a fourth consecutive week, leading the All Formats Chart ahead of 3 All Formats Top 10 newcomers from 3 different publishers.
> 
> The highest new entry is MMORPG ‘Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures’ from Eidos at No2, registering the biggest launch for a PC title so far this year as well as the biggest ever launch for an online-only title outside of the ‘World of Warcraft’ franchise. Ubisoft score a new entry at No3 with ‘Haze’ on PS3, while EA’s ‘Rock Band’ on Xbox 360 debuts at No6. Three-quarters of all people who purchased the stand-alone ‘Rock Band’ game (RRP £49.99) also purchased the £129.99 priced instrument controller bundle. There are now 8 different publishers represented in the All Formats Top 10. Nintendo can only claim 2 Top 10 titles this week (‘Wii Play’ a non-mover at No5 and ‘Mario Kart Wii’ down from No3 to No as stock problems mean ‘Wii Fit’ slips out of the All Formats Top 40, down from last week’s No2.


http://www.chart-track.co.uk/?i=553&s=1111


----------



## Freezeman (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts vom 18.05 bis 24.05.2008*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.05.2008 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> *UK-Charts für die Woche vom 18 bis 24.05*
> (Die Erste Zahl gibt die Position der letzten Woche an)
> 
> ```
> ...



Wasn auf der Insel los? Ist Wii Fit chronisch ausverkauft oder sind die dort drüben einfach nur faul?


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts vom 18.05 bis 24.05.2008*



			
				Freezeman am 27.05.2008 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wasn auf der Insel los? Ist Wii Fit chronisch ausverkauft oder sind die dort drüben einfach nur faul?




s.o. 



> *as stock problems mean* ‘Wii Fit’ slips out of the All Formats Top 40, down from last week’s No2.


----------



## Freezeman (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts vom 18.05 bis 24.05.2008*



			
				Bonkic am 27.05.2008 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> > *as stock problems mean* ‘Wii Fit’ slips out of the All Formats Top 40, down from last week’s No2.



Ahh, ok, lesen bildet halt doch...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Mai 2008)

*Gears 1 Neuauflage*

*Gears of War 1-„Complete Edition“ angekündigt*
Termin: 26.06 (Bislang nur für die USA angekündigt, aber das Hauptspiel hatte schon keine Regionalbeschränkung)
Preis: 39,99$ (~25€)

*Inhalt:*
- Gamer Picture Pack
- Emergence Day Gamer Picture
- Emergence Day Theme
- "FUTURE WEAPONS" Theme
- Emergence Day Message from Cliffy B
- Gears of War Map Pack 1 Trailer
- Gears of War - Multiplayer Map Pack 1
- 'Hidden Fronts' Multiplayer Map Pack 2


*Gears of War 2-Inhalte*
- Gamer Picture Pack
- Teeth Theme
- Teaser Trailer
- Trailer
- Assault Game Play Trailer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=20625


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Mai 2008)

*Beyond Good & Evil 2*

*Beyond Good & Evil 2*
Inzwischen wurde das Spiel offiziell auf den Ubi Days angekündigt.
Einen ersten Teaser gibt es hier:
http://www.gamersyde.com/leech_7321_1_en.html

*Bilder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.consolewars.eu/news/20637/beyond_good__evil_2_angekuendigt/


----------



## Tivoli (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Beyond Good & Evil 2*

Der erste Teil war doch für die Playstation oder?.


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Beyond Good & Evil 2*



			
				Tivoli am 28.05.2008 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Der erste Teil war doch für die Playstation oder?.


Und PC, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Beyond Good & Evil 2*



			
				Tivoli am 28.05.2008 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Der erste Teil war doch für die Playstation oder?.


Teil 1 gab es für PC, Xbox 1, Playstation 2 und Gamecube.


----------



## Solon25 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Beyond Good & Evil 2*

Endlich was offizielles  Ich wollte auf ubi.de schauen ob es auch für den PC kommt, aber über den Link kommt man nur zur UK Seite und da auch nicht auf die Startseite..

Schaut ganz so aus, dass sie vom Comic Look abschied genommen haben


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Beyond Good & Evil 2*



			
				Solon25 am 28.05.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich was offizielles  Ich wollte auf ubi.de schauen ob es auch für den PC kommt, aber über den Link kommt man nur zur UK Seite und da auch nicht auf die Startseite..


Plattform(en) und Releastermin sind noch nicht bekannt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Mai 2008)

*Vermischte News*

*Splinter Cell Conviction-Verschiebung erhärtet sich*


> 29.05.08 - Eine mögliche Verspätung von Splinter Cell Conviction scheint immer konkreter zu werden, nachdem Ubisoft das Actionspiel nicht auf den Ubidays 2008 zeigte.
> 
> Das 'Xbox World 360 Magazine' hatte vor einigen Tagen gemeldet, dass die Veröffentlichung wohl erst im Weihnachtsgeschäft 2009, spätestens im Frühjahr 2010 stattfinden soll.
> 
> Ubisoft hat sich bislang nicht dazu geäußert und für Splinter Cell Conviction auch noch keinen Erscheinungstermin genannt.


 Gamefront.de


*England: Xbox 360 in den letzten Wochen wieder vor der PS3*


> Wie Chart Track gegenüber Eurogamer mitteilte, konnte sich die Xbox 360 in Großbritannien seit dem Launch von Grand Theft Auto IV wöchentlich 18% besser verkaufen als die PS3. Die Hardware-Verkäufe stiegen nach dem Erscheinen von GTA IV bei der Xbox 360 um insgesamt 47%, bei der PS3 um 8%, wobei die PS3 bereits kurz zuvor einen Verkaufsschaub dank Gran Turismo 5 Prologue verzeichnen konnte. Auch insgesamt liegt die PS3 in den Gesamtverkäufen 2008 noch 10% vor der Xbox 360, wobei der Vorsprung in den letzten vier Wochen geschrumpft ist. Vor GTA IV betrug der Vorsprung noch rund 20%.
> 
> In den Verkaufszahlen von GTA IV liegt die Xbox 360-Version in Großbritannien ebenfalls vorne. So wurden von den bislang 1,3 Mio. verkauften Exeplaren 750.000 (57 für die Xbox 360 verkauft, während die PS3-Version 570.000 (43 mal über die Ladentheken wanderte.



http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=20656


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Vermischte News*

*Japan Harware-Zahlen vom 19.05.2008 bis 26.05.2008*

```
akt. W.	letzte Woche
PSP	64.449	70.536
Wii	49.047	41.572
NDS	37.404	34.905
PS3	9.071	7.701
PS2	7.189	7.022
360	1.947	1.474
```
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/20669/aktuelle_hardware-verkaufszahlen_aus_japan/


----------



## vinc (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Vermischte News*

So, ich hab mich jetzt auch dazu entschieden gehabt mir eine Konsole zu holen. Hab mich letztendlich fuer die Playstation 3 entschieden, da ich mich dort doch nicht so in meinen Freiheiten beschnitten fuehle.
Ich konnte leider nur eine nakte Version ergatter - ohne jegliche Spiele. Natuerlich wurde GTA4 sofort dazu gekauft.
Gestern hab ich sie dann ausgepackt und muss ehrlich sagen, dass das Geraet doch klobiger war als ich erwartet hatte. Dafuer schmeichelt sich der Controller nahezu in meine zarten Haendchen  .
Da ich noch keinen HDMI-DVI Adapter hab musste ich bisher auf ner eher kleinen Roehre spielen, weshalb ich den Start von GTA4 auch etwas verschoben hab.
Ein paar Demos hab ich hingegen gleich ausprobiert, geht alles sehr simpel. Nur leider vermisse ich ein wenig die Grafikoptionen in denen ich z.b. bei Rennspielen dieses geblure und so weiter abschalten koennte.

Ansonsten werd ich dann mal GTA4 durchspielen. Danach wird entschieden ob ich die Kiste behalte oder sie wieder weiterverkaufe.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Mai 2008)

*PS3 Ingame-XMB in FW2.4*

hier die ersten Videos (aufgenommen auf einer Dev-Station mit FW2.4, würde mich aber nicht darauf verlassen, dass alles gezeigte auch direkt schon mit der Public-2.4 verfügbar ist):
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=28071

(gleichzeitig riskiert der deutsche!? Typ aber seinen Job, er spielt sogar schon die PS3-Bioshock-Version   Allerdings kann er da auch direkt die Achievement-Antwort Trophäen zeigen, ohne Home natürlich nur in ihrer "2D"-Version )

Und hey, sogar das Datum/Uhrzeit wird angezeigt, war so weit ich das gesehen habe ja ein sehr gewünschtes Features *g*

Ingame-funktionen aufrufen sieht jetzt auch etwas netter aus als der schwarze Bildschirm bisher.


Genaue Infos/Auflistung was alles geht will er aber nicht geben, insbesondere aus rechtlichen Gründen ^^ 


Jedenfalls kommt da bald was auf uns zu 
Vermutlich dauert es auch nicht mehr lange, mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar schon vor dem Start von MGS4 (also innerhalb der nächsten 2 Wochen).


Edit: wurden entfernt - wer war jetzt schneller, Sony oder Take2 

jemand war aber noch schneller und hat es bei youtube hochgeladen ^^:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=34oGsMIZaio
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=msXguZCasjw


----------



## eX2tremiousU (31. Mai 2008)

*Erste Scans zu Quantum of Solace*

Sonderlich viel kann man auf den ersten Bildern zum Mehrplattformtitel "Quantum of Solace" zwar nicht erkennen, aber immerhin wird klar, dass der Egoshooter mit Thridperson-Einlagen und Quicktime-Events (siehe Resident Evil 4 oder Jericho) zumindest mit dem Gesicht von Bonddarsteller Daniel Craig punkten kann. An der Version für PS360 arbeitet das Studio Treyarch, welches bereits für zahlreiche (eher schlechte) Lizenzspiele verantwortlich war, und 2006 mit Call of Duty 3 einen ebenfalls in Fankreisen umstrittenen Shooter abgeliefert hat. Teil 5 der Weltkriegsserie unterliegt ebenfalls deren Verantwortung. Die Versionen für Wii und den heimischen PC werden hingegen von Beenox entwickelt, die eine ähnlich maue Reputation haben, wie die Kollegen von Treyarch. Bezogen auf die Entwickler drängt sich der Eindruck auf, dass aus Quantum of Solace ein typisches Lizenzspiel aus dem Publiser-Hause Activision werden könnte. Schlimme Erinnerungen an Spider-Man 3 werden wach.

Der Titel basiert übrigens auf der Engine von Call of Duty 4. Ob die Versionen für Wii und PC auf einer speziellen technischen Grundlage basieren werden, oder man im Falle von Wii einfach nur runterskaliert, ist noch nicht bekannt. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Juni 2008)

*...*

*Das Bourne Komplott (USK 1 kommt geschnitten*
Es fehlen / wurden geändert:
- Blut wird entfernt
- Kein Ragdoll für besiegte Gegner / Leichen
- modifizierte Takedowns
- Genickbruch(sound) wurde entfernt
http://www.areagames.de/areagames/news/77926/Bourne-von-USK-beschnitten-Weniger-Blut--kein-Ragdoll---.aspx

Aber GTA 4 darf uncut kommen...  



*“Auflagen“ für Metal Gears Soldi 4-Reviews?*
Aus dem Fazit von 4Players:


> Wir mussten uns aufgrund einer vorher unterzeichneten Vereinbarung an viele inhaltliche Einschränkungen halten, wenn der Test heute am 30. Mai online geht. Sprich: Diesem frühen ersten Testteil fehlen trotz seines Umfangs noch einige Fakten und entscheidende Elemente, über die wir noch nicht schreiben dürfen. Darunter kleine und große Fragen: Wie lang ist das Spiel? Wie lang sind die Zwischenseuqenzen? Inwiefern kann das reine Spiel an die filmische Dramatik anknüpfen? Wie entfaltet sich die Story? Wie abwechslungsreich sind die Schauplätze? Wie sieht das Spiel in 1080p aus? Wie gut ist der Multiplayer?


http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht_fazit/PlayStation3/Test/Fazit_Wertung/PlayStation3/6820/59018/Metal_Gear_Solid_4_Guns_of_the_Patriots.html

Nachtrag von Kotaku:


> "In return for letting us [iGN] play Metal Gear Solid 4 before its release, Konami issued us with a list of things that we're not allowed to discuss. This list of prohibited topics is pretty long, and even extends as far as several facts that the company itself has already made public." […]Still, they [iGN] acknowledge Konami's heavy-handedness, apparently beyond the pale of normal pre-release review requests.



Ist ja vielleicht irgendwie noch verständlich, dass nix über die Handlung erzählt werden darf. Aber einige Punkte sind doch als „Knebelvorlage“ für ein Review ein wenig extrem...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: ...*

hier mal interessanter Blog-Eintrag:
http://alwaysongames.com/blog/2008/05/29/the-lies-we-tell-bioshocks-exclusivity/

Neben dem Haupthema (BioShock war schon immer für PS3 geplant, Microsoft kaufte sich Zeitexklusivität, fast alle sind glücklich bla) gibt er auch ein paar nette Einblicke hinter die Kulissen.


Der ganze Blog handelt eigentlich von solchen Einblicken, daher auch der Name ^^



@Bourne-Cut: Ist mir wirklich unverständlich wie GTA4 unzensiert hier erscheinen konnte


@MGS4-Reviewauflagen: Mich würde echt mal die genaue Liste interessieren, wobei es scheinbar wirklich kaum Spoiler in den Tests geben soll, hätten sie mal bei MGS2 schon machen sollen!

Dennoch wurden ja schon Endnoten verteilt (und für die gibt es hoffentlich ja keine Auflagen  ) an denen man erkennen kann, dass es ein 90+ Titel geworden ist.
(außer die Edge mal wieder, 8/10 - bekamen MGS2+3 aber auch bei denen und daher kann man die getrost außer Acht lassen  )


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Juni 2008)

*UK-Charts*

*UK Charts vom 25.05.08 bis 31.05.2008*


> Despite sales slowing by 22%, Take 2/Rockstar’s ‘GTA IV’ holds on to pole position for a 5th consecutive week ahead of ‘Race Driver: GRID’ from Codemasters which lines up on the All Formats Chart at No2.
> The latest game in the TOCA series also debuts at No2 in the Xbox 360 chart behind ‘GTA IV’, but has to settle for No3 in the PS3 chart behind ‘GTA IV’ at No1 and ‘Haze’ at No2. All Formats Top 10 regulars ‘Mario & Sonic’ and ‘Wii Play’ increase sales by 66% and 40% respectively – each rising one place, up to No’s 3 and 4. Euro 2008 kicks off next week and both ‘Pro Evolution Soccer 2008’ and ‘FIFA 08’ climb the All Formats Top 10 in anticipation – PES08 up 2 places to No5 and FIFA up 1 place to No8. Sales of EA’s official offering also rise, with ‘UEFA Euro 2008’ up from No20 to No17. A strong retailer promotion reignites the career of ‘Sega Superstars Tennis’, serving up an All Formats Top 10 re-entry, up from No15 to No7. On the back of half-term, every game in the All Formats Top 10 gains sales except ‘GTA IV’ and Ubisoft’s PS3-exclusive ‘Haze’, down from No3 to No6 and ‘Mario Kart Wii’, which slips 2 places to No10.
> In its second week of release EA’s ‘Rock Band’ is outplayed by Activision’s ‘Guitar Hero III’ with sales down 39%, dropping out of the Top 10, down from No6 to No12, while Activision’s 6 month old title rocks steady, down one place to No11. Activision have a Top 40 re-entry as ‘Quake Wars: Enemy Territory’ shoots back in at No15, boosted by new Xbox 360 and PS3 versions. After an impressive launch week, sales of ‘Age of Conan’ are down 69%, falling from the lofty heights of No2 to No16, while continued stock problems mean ‘Wii Fit’ remains outside the All Formats Top 40 – and even drops out of the Top 40 Wii Chart.





01 (01) [360] Grand Theft Auto Iv (Take 2)
02 (05) [WII] Wii Play (Nintendo)
03 (07) [WII] Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games (Sega)
04 (02) [PS3] Grand Theft Auto Iv (Take 2)
05 (__) [360] Race Driver: Grid (Codemasters)
06 (04) [PS3] Haze (Ubisoft)
07 (__) [PS3] Race Driver: Grid (Codemasters)
08 (0 [WII] Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo)
09 (24) [WII] Sega Superstars Tennis (Sega)
10 (06) [360] Rock Band (Electronic Arts)
11 (09) [NDS] Dr Kawashima's Brain Training (Nintendo)
12 (15) [NDS] Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games (Sega)
13 (03) [PC] Age Of Conan: Hyborian Adventures (Eidos)
14 (30) [WII] Big Brain Academy: Wii Degree (Nintendo)
15 (13) [WII] Sonic And The Secret Rings (Sega)
16 (12) [WII] Carnival: Funfair Games (Take 2)
17 (10) [WII] Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (Konami)
18 (11) [PS3] Gran Turismo 5: Prologue (Sony Computer Ent.)
19 (17) [NDS] Cooking Mama 2 (505 Games)
20 (__) [360] Quake Wars: Enemy Territory (Activision)
21 (23) [WII] Boom Blox (Electronic Arts)
22 (14) [NDS] High School Musical 2: Work This Out! (Disney Interactive Studios)
23 (1 [WII] Game Party (Midway)
24 (19) [360] Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Activision)
25 (25) [NDS] Mario Kart Ds (Nintendo)
26 (31) [PS3] Call Of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Activision)
27 (26) [NDS] New Super Mario Bros. (Nintendo)
28 (__) [NDS] The Legend Of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (Nintendo)
29 (21) [NDS] Imagine: Babies (Ubisoft)
30 (20) [NDS] More Brain Training From Dr Kawashima (Nintendo)
31 (29) [WII] Guitar Hero Iii: Legends Of Rock (Activision)
32 (2 [360] Guitar Hero Iii: Legends Of Rock (Activision)
33 (39) [PS2] Fifa 08 (Electronic Arts)
34 (__) [NDS] My Word Coach (Ubisoft)
35 (27) [NDS] 42 All-time Classics (Nintendo)
36 (__) [NDS] Cooking Mama (505 Games)
37 (36) [PC] Football Manager 2008 (Sega)
38 (__) [360] Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas 2 (Ubisoft)
39 (34) [PSP] Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 (Konami)
40 (37) [360] Fifa 08 (Electronic Arts)

http://www.charttrack.co.uk/index.jsp?c=p/software/uk/latest/index_test.jsp&ct=110032
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=305506


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts*

MGS-Retrospektive Teil4:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/34700.html
- Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
- (Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistance)
- Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops


Es hat mich ein wenig gestört, dass von vielen Cutscenes kaum die "coolen"/einprägsamen Stellen gezeigt wurden (bei den Teilen davor auch schon). Zudem diesmal gar keine Aufnahmen mit den MGS3-Sprechern, die dürften ruhig ein paar markige Sätze abgeben.

Teil 5 wird dann noch die restlichen PSP-Teile abdecken.


----------



## Solon25 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.06.2008 08:51 schrieb:
			
		

> *Das Bourne Komplott (USK 1 kommt geschnitten*
> Es fehlen / wurden geändert:
> - Blut wird entfernt
> - Kein Ragdoll für besiegte Gegner / Leichen
> ...


Zu dem Spiel mal folgendes von dlh.net 


_Sierra Entertainment, ein Unternehmensbereich von Vivendi Games, gibt bekannt, dass die *Demoversion von Robert Ludlum’s Das Bourne Komplott weltweit bereits 1 Million Mal herunter geladen* wurde. Die Demo ist seit dem 19. Mai für Xbox®360 und seit dem 22. Mai für PlayStation®3 erhältlich. 
Die Demoversion bietet einen ersten Vorgeschmack auf die Agenten-Action rund um Top-Spion Jason Bourne. Knallharte Nahkämpfe, wilde Verfolgungsjagden im Mini Cooper und spannungsgeladene Schießereien lassen den Spieler in Robert Ludlum’s Das Bourne Komplott selbst zur perfekten Waffe werden._


----------



## Blue_Ace (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Solon25 am 03.06.2008 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 01.06.2008 08:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ansich klingt das Spiel in der Theorie klasse, in der Praxis sind  zumindest in der Demo häufige Trial & Error - Stellen die den schnellen Spielablauf immer wieder unnötig unterbrechen.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juni 2008)

*[MGS 4] 40/ 40 in der Famitsu*



> *Metal Gear Solid 4 (PS3, Konami): 10 / 10 / 10 / 10 - (40/40)*



_gamefrotn/ famitsu_

sauber


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2008)

*Ninja Gaiden II Demo ...*

... ist jetzt erhältlich.

Wenn man nicht gerade in Kanada, Deutschland und, jetzt kommts, Amerika wohnt. 
Schade, eigentlich ...    

Wie siehts eigentlich mit den 360 Demos aus, die man sich aus dem Internet "laden könnte". Kann man die einfach auf einen normalen DVDR Rohling brennen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ninja Gaiden II Demo ...*



			
				Rabowke am 04.06.2008 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts eigentlich mit den 360 Demos aus, die man sich aus dem Internet "laden könnte". Kann man die einfach auf einen normalen DVDR Rohling brennen?


Also so direkt geht es nicht. Aber man kann per Kabel (etwa dem, welches MS für den Datentransfer 20 GB -> 120 verteilt) + Software (explorer360) die Festplatte am PC auslesen. Da wird einem eigentlich angezeigt und man sollte darüber auch eine Demo, die ja nicht an einen Account gebunden ist, transferieren können.

Oder man wartet einfach einige Tage und saugt sich die Demo dann mit einem Fake-Account, wenn die 7-Tage Gold-Only abgelaufen sind. Bei einer eventuell eingeführten IP-Sperre wird dann zur Not noch ein Proxy benötigt.


----------



## Chemenu (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ninja Gaiden II Demo ...*

Hat sich hier schon mal jemand für den US Playstation Store angemeldet?
Wollte das heute Abend mal probieren, da im deutschen ja leider nur sehr wenig Demos angeboten werden.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ninja Gaiden II Demo ...*



			
				Chemenu am 04.06.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich hier schon mal jemand für den US Playstation Store angemeldet?
> Wollte das heute Abend mal probieren, da im deutschen ja leider nur sehr wenig Demos angeboten werden.


Ja, ist kein Problem und auch sehr zu empfehlen, der deutsche Store taugt im Vergleich recht wenig.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Juni 2008)

*2 Spiele weniger für die PS 3*

*Sony stops work on Eight Days and The Getaway*



> A statement from the Corporation read as follows: "It has been agreed that production of both Eight Days and The Getaway will cease immediately due to the redistribution of resources and budget.
> "This decision was made following an internal review of all games and it was deemed that with the incredibly strong list of exclusive first party titles coming up both this year and in the near future, resource should be reallocated to enhance those projects closer to completion. […]


 http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/sony-cancels-eight-days-and-the-getaway


----------



## Chemenu (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ninja Gaiden II Demo ...*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 04.06.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 04.06.2008 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und die Herkunft wird nicht über die IP geprüft?
Ich muss also nur Herkunftsland USA auswählen und es funktioniert?
Fast schon zu einfach...


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ninja Gaiden II Demo ...*



			
				Chemenu am 04.06.2008 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Herkunft wird nicht über die IP geprüft?


Nö, is ja keine XBox  (jaja, da wirds auch nur sehr selten geprüft, ich weiß  )



> Ich muss also nur Herkunftsland USA auswählen und es funktioniert?
> Fast schon zu einfach...


Ne passende Postleitzahl + Stadt braucht man auch, ist aber schnell ergoogelt


----------



## Chemenu (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ninja Gaiden II Demo ...*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 04.06.2008 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne passende Postleitzahl + Stadt braucht man auch, ist aber schnell ergoogelt



Das wusste ich, ist aber dank Google wirklich kein Problem. 
Danke!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Juni 2008)

*Demos*

Neue Demos auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz:
Battlefield: Bad Company - 1,5 GB
Civilization Revolution - 1,3 GB


----------



## vinc (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ninja Gaiden II Demo ...*



			
				Chemenu am 04.06.2008 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 04.06.2008 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es den weitere Accountlocations die zu empfehlen sind, oder werden jegliche Demos in dem US Store angeboten?


----------



## Chemenu (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ninja Gaiden II Demo ...*



			
				vinc am 05.06.2008 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es den weitere Accountlocations die zu empfehlen sind, oder werden jegliche Demos in dem US Store angeboten?


Was ich so gelesen habe soll der Taiwan-Store noch ganz empfehlenswert sein. 
Vom Inhalt her identisch mit dem Japan-Store, aber komplett in englischer Sprache. 



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.06.2008 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Demos auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz:
> Battlefield: Bad Company - 1,5 GB



Wird heute Abend gezogen!


----------



## BlackDead (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Demos*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.06.2008 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Demos auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz:
> Battlefield: Bad Company - 1,5 GB
> Civilization Revolution - 1,3 GB




Ich glaube ich sollte mir doch langsam eine Festplatte für meine X Box zulegen.
Irgendwelche empfehlungen für einen günstigen Online Shop?  :-o


----------



## undergrounderX (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Demos*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.06.2008 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Demos auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz:
> Battlefield: Bad Company - 1,5 GB



Auch Online anspielbar ?

Edit: Ich beantworte meine Frage mal selber mit einem Ja. 
Gerade den Multiplayer angespielt und der macht echt Spaß. Typisches Battlefield Flair und während der Stunde, in der ich das Spiel angespielt hab, habe ich öfter das Feature mit der zerstörbaren Umgebung eingesetzt. Wird eine echt harte Entscheidung zwischen CoD4 und Battlefield.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Demos*



			
				vinc am 05.06.2008 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es den weitere Accountlocations die zu empfehlen sind, oder werden jegliche Demos in dem US Store angeboten?


Ein  AT / UK-Account wäre nicht schlecht, da viele Downloads nicht in Deutschland erscheinen und auch nicht alles immer / sofort im US-Shop zu bekommen ist.




			
				BlackDead am 05.06.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube ich sollte mir doch langsam eine Festplatte für meine X Box zulegen.
> Irgendwelche empfehlungen für einen günstigen Online Shop?  :-o


Für den kleinen Geldbeutel: http://www.spielegrotte.de/index.php?kat=100078&anr=39627 (20 GB für 50€)
Wenn man ordentlich Platz will: http://www.spielegrotte.de/index.php?kat=100078&anr=41515 (120 GB für 144€)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ninja Gaiden II Demo ...*



			
				Chemenu am 05.06.2008 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> vinc am 05.06.2008 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imo ist der Taiwan-Store der gleiche wie alle Asia-Stores (hong-Kong z.B.) ne Art Mischung aus US+Japan+eigenes(meist aber nur irgendwelche Videos).

Der Japan-Store ist nochmal ganz anders und auch empfehlenswert (je nach Geschmack).

Übrigens ist ein UK account einem AT Account vorzuziehen, manchmal wird doch erst mit der Lokalisierung gewartet und daher erstmal englische Versionen veröffentlicht (die dann nicht in den anderssprachigen Stores auftauchen).


Mehr Infos und in welchem Store man was bekommt -> siehe Thread in der Signatur.


Die Battlefield Bad Company Demo (1616MB) ist übrigens auch schon im PAL-Store (außer Deutschland) verfügbar 
Die Civ Demo sollte dann erst heute Abend im US-Store kommen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ninja Gaiden II Demo ...*

*Star Ocean 4: Xbox 360-Version bestätigt*


> Auf der derzeit laufenden Pressekonferenz anlässlich des RPG Lineups für die Xbox 360 hat Square Enix Star Ocean 4 für die Xbox 360 angekündigt. Das Spiel wird 2009 unter dem Titel Star Ocean: The Last Hope erscheinen.
> 
> Von einer Exklusivität war jedoch weder bei der Ankündigung, noch im gezeigten Trailer die Rede. Eine PS3-Version ist also nicht ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Update: Wie Yoshinori Yamagishi, Produzent des Spiels, nun verlauten ließ, wird Star Ocean: The Last Hope zuerst für die Xbox 360 erscheinen. Über eine mögliche PS3-Version sagte er: "Vielleicht bringen wir es auf die PS3, vielleicht auch nicht".


 http://www.consolewars.eu/news/20781/star_ocean_4_xbox_360-version_bestaetigt/


*Bilder zu Star Ocean 4*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Tales of Vesperia-Bundle & Termine*


> Microsoft gibt bekannt, dass man zusammen mit Namco Bandai in Japan ein Bundle zum Action-RPG Tales of Vesperia veröffentlichen wird. Dieses enthält neben dem Spiel eine Premium Xbox 360 mit 20GB Festplatte, sowie ein kleines Extra zum Spiel. Der Preis für das Bundle beträgt 37800 Yen (ca. 227 EUR).
> 
> Außerdem hat man das japanische Erscheinungsdatum enthüllt. Spiel und Bundle werden dort am 7. August 2008 erscheinen. Auch in den USA soll Tales of Vesperia noch im August 2008 erscheinen, Europa folgt 2009. Eine Demo soll bereits im Juni auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz erscheinen.


 http://www.consolewars.eu/news/20780/tales_of_vesperia-bundle_fuer_japan_angekuendigt/

*Genauere Termine für Tales Vesperia*


> Square Enix published, tri-Ace developed Xbox 360 title Infinite Undiscovery has been dated for North America (9/2), Europe (9/5), Japan (9/11) and Asia (9/11). The North America and Europe dates are ship dates, but presumably the other dates are actual in-store dates.


 http://kotaku.com/5014896/infinite-undiscovery-dated-for-north-america-europe-japan-asia 


*Metal Gear Solid 1 auf Xbox Live Arcade?*
Angeblich wurde eine Version davon im internen Entwicklungsnetzwerk (PartnerNet) von MS gesehen: http://www.ripten.com/2008/06/09/rumour-metal-gear-solid-coming-to-xbla/


* The Last Remnant zuerst für Xbox 360*


> Square Enix gab auf Microsofts RPG-Pressekonferenz bekannt, dass das RPG The Last Remnant zuerst für die Xbox 360 erscheinen wird. Das auf der Unreal Engine 3 basierende RPG wird im kommenden Winter in Japan, USA und Europa veröffentlicht.
> 
> Auf der E3 soll es mehr zum Spiel zu sehen geben.


 http://www.consolewars.eu/news/20782/the_last_remnant_zuerst_fuer_xbox_360/


*The Last Remnant zeitgleich für alle Xbox-Regionen?*


> Square Enix touted the fact that it would be getting a simultaneous release in both Japan and North America this winter with Europe following later. Now, it looks like it will get a simultaneous Xbox 360 release and a PS3 one later. And get this, Square Enix now says the game will launch in Japan, North America and Europe at the same time this winter — on the Xbox 360.


 http://kotaku.com/5014897/the-last-remnant-getting-xbox-360-release-first-true-simultaneous-release


----------



## vinc (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ninja Gaiden II Demo ...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.06.2008 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr Infos und in welchem Store man was bekommt -> siehe Thread in der Signatur.



Gibt es aus deiner Liste auch Beschreibungen und Bewertungen zu den jeweiligen kaufbaren Spielen?
Ich hab mir mal des Loco Roco Cocoreccho geladen, allerdings war ich ein wenig davon enttäuscht, dass dies nicht das gleiche Spiel wie auf der PSP ist.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juni 2008)

*Mai- Zahlen aus den USA*



> Wii and DS contined to destroy the competition in American hardware sales in May, selling well in excess of 1 million units between them last month.
> 
> PS3 outsold Xbox 360, despite Michael Pachter’s prediction that the situation would be reversed. The news will comes as a blow to Microsoft, who had banked on GTA IV moving hardware for the firm. Full list below.
> 
> ...



 quelle und mehr

da haben wirs also schwarz auf weiss:
selbst der ultimative super- blockbuster gta4 taugt nicht zum systemseller.
unglaublich!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mai- Zahlen aus den USA*

Ist wirklich sehr erstaunlich mit GTA, wobei auch die Box auf einem absteigenden Ast ist. Läuft ja schlechter als im ersten Jahr.

Gerade nach den NPD-Zahlen ist die Meldung besonders interessant:
*Jeff Bell verlässt Microsoft*


> Microsoft gibt bekannt, dass Jeff Bell, Corporate Vice President of Global Marketing bei Microsoft, das Unternehmen verlassen wird um andere Ziele zu verfolgen. An seine Position rückt Shane Kim.
> 
> Den Posten von Shane Kim wird hingegen von Phil Spencer übernommen, der bislang Chef der Microsoft Games Studios in Europa war.


 consolewars


Auch nicht wirklich eine Überraschung:
*Keine Mods für UT 3 (Xbox 360)*


> Im Gegensatz zu den bereits erhältlichen Versionen gibt es keinerlei Unterstützung von Mods, da Microsoft nicht vorhat, Xbox Live für derartige Vorhaben zu öffnen, diese gar als Risiko bezeichnete.


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/360/7089/1802808/Unreal_Tournament_III.html


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mai- Zahlen aus den USA*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.06.2008 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch nicht wirklich eine Überraschung:
> *Keine Mods für UT 3 (Xbox 360)*
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei ich mich immer frage, was das mit Live zu tun hat.
Man könnte ja wenigstens die Mods offline anbieten (immerhin hat das Spiel Bots und bei der 360 Version den Splitscreen), installiert werden die auch bei der PS3 normalerweise über USB-Stick etc. (außer man landet eben auf nem Server mit Mods/Usermaps, dann werden sie von dort runtergeladen. Das müsste doch eigentlich der eigentliche Knackpunkt sein, dass man keinen eigenen Code bei Live anbieten darf bzw. sich an die strengen Begrenzungen halten muss, anders als beim PSN?)


@vinc: Im Thread findet man auch das ein oder andere Statement zu den Spielen, aber zugegebenermaßen ohne Volltextsuche nur schwer zu finden.
Wenn es keine Demo gibt, hilft aber immer noch der Blick in (Online-)Tests, denn meist werden die PSN-Titel wie "richtige" neue Spiele bewertet.



Ich verfluche mich btw. die US-LE von MGS4 bestellt zu haben, ist immer noch nicht da   
Im Moment sind viele MGS4-Threads/Seiten usw. tabu da schon viel über das Spiel und Handlung diskutiert wird. Inzwischen wurde auch entdeckt, wie man Screenshots machen und als normale Bilddateien exportieren kann und daher darf man nicht mal reinlinsen weil fleißig eigene Spoiler-Screens aus MGS4/MGO gepostet werden 



@GTA4: Das ist wirklich sehr verwunderlich. Bei Halo3 hatte es mich damals nicht überrascht aber es war doch sehr nahe liegend, dass viele Spieler erst mit GTA4 bei PS3/360 einstiegen. Gerade wenn man die wahnsinnigen GTA4-Verkaufszahlen bedenkt und nun z.B. die 360 sogar etwas gesunken ist im Vergleich mit dem Vormonat Oo

Bin mal gespannt ob MGS4 Auswirkungen haben wird (dabei traue ich es diesem Spiel am wenigstens zu von den ganz großen Titeln, einfach weil die Fans sicher ne PS3 haben), zumindest in Japan könnte man vermuten, dass einige im Vorfeld auf die MGS4-PS3/MGS4 gewartet haben, dieses Dümpeln bei 10k pro Woche ist schon seltsam.
Den Bildern nach zu urteilen waren die Japaner ja sehr heiß auf die Steel-PS3.

MGS4 hat sich am ersten Tag in Japan 300.000 Mal (wahrscheinlich erfolgreicherer Start als bei den Vorgängern) verkauft, aber da sind die Bundles nicht mitgerechnet...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mai- Zahlen aus den USA*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.06.2008 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei ich mich immer frage, was das mit Live zu tun hat. ...


Es ist nur ne Ausrede. Für die User bestände ganz sicher keine Gefahr. (Es gibt MS Mitarbeiter, die wollen einem einreden, es sei sehr riskant wenn sich die Leute eine beliebige Festplatte einbauen könnte. Immerhin könnte die Festplatte defekt sein. Nicht lachen, wurde wirklich behauptet.)
MS will eben für solche Inhalte Geld haben und außerdem keine Möglichkeit zulassen, dass eventuell doch irgendwie durch User-Content mehr Hacks und CO möglich sind.
Wie fernab der Realität mein sein kann, wurde gerade erst wieder gezeigt: Microsoft: Ring of Death schadet uns nicht. Also allein die Zahl der Leute, die kenne, die sich auf Grund der Hardwarequalität keine Box kaufen wollen, kann ich nicht mehr mit zwei Händenabzählen ….




*Gerüchte zu Forza 3*


> - Es wird hochdetaillierte Strecken und Fahrzeuge geben.
> 
> - Insgesamt soll es über 400 Fahrzeuge und über 100 Strecken geben.
> 
> ...


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=20841


*Miis & Karaoke? für die Xbox 360*


> Einigen Gerüchten zufolge werkelt Microsoft derzeit an einem Wiimote-artigen Zusatzcontroller, auch gibt es einige Berichte über ein Mii-artiges Konzept. Jene Pläne scheinen durchaus konkret zu sein, wie Xbox360Fanboy  anhand einer mutmaßlichen Online-Umfrage schlussfolgert. Laut einer Joystiq-Quelle soll das "Avatars" getaufte Feature Teil des im Herbst erscheinenden Systemupdates sein. Wie Miis sollen sich die virtuellen Repräsentanten des Nutzers auch in Spiele einbinden lassen.
> 
> Auf einen anderen Markt zielt dagegen Lips ab, ein Musikspiel a la SingStar und Karaoke Revolution. Eines der angeblichen Features: Das Spiel lässt auch das Einbinden eigener Musik von CDs oder MP3-Playern wie dem iPod zu. Der Titel kommt mit 30 Songs daher, natürlich gibt es auch Zusatzinhalte in Form weiterer Songs, die erworben werden können.
> 
> Lips soll neben der Tonlage auch noch das Rhythmusgefühl der Teilnehmer bewerten können. Die beiden kabellosen Mikrofone, die dem Spiel beiliegen, sollen mit Bewegungs- bzw. Beschleunigungssensoren ausgestattet ein und so beispielsweise erfassen können, wie gut man sich zu einem Lied bewegt.


http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/XBox/3963/1803373/Xbox_360.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/20839/avatars_microsofts_antwort_auf_die_miis/


*Mehr Gerüchte zu Forza 3*


> Forza Motorsport 3 is so huge that the limitations of the DVD format became an issue. It will include 400 cars, 100 tracks and must ship on two discs. Car deformation was also mentioned as a feature of the new title.




*Mögliche CoD 5-Packshots*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> The next Call of Duty will be known as "World at War" instead of CoD5. There are five box concepts leaked. There's speculation that calling it World at War is an effort to keep the lifespan of hot-selling CoD4 running as long as possible.



Beide: http://kotaku.com/5016612/more-leaks-forza-3-and-call-of-duty


*Erste Infos zu Marvel Ultimate Alliance II*


> Neben etlichen Konzepten zu möglichen Spider-Man Spielen sowie den Guitar Hero Infos, gibt es auch einige Details zu Activisions Marvel Ultimate Alliance II.
> 
> So soll das Spiel in Marvels aktuellem Bürgerkrieg-Setting stattfinden. Der Spieler muss dabei eine der zwei Seiten wählen. Dabei kann man mit über 20 Charakteren Spielen, darunter Helden wie The Hulk, Spider-Man, Wolverine, Venom uvm.
> 
> ...


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=20849


*Leak: 14 Spiderman-Konzepte im Netz*


> Spider-Man: Agile Warrior (Wii) - Kontrolliert Spidey mit dem Balance Board
> 
> Spider-Man: Hero Evolved (360, PS3, Wii) - Spielt als Spider-Mans Sohn im Jahre 2064
> 
> ...


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=20847


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: [MGS 4] 40/ 40 in der Famitsu*



			
				Bonkic am 04.06.2008 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Metal Gear Solid 4 (PS3, Konami): 10 / 10 / 10 / 10 - (40/40)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Wenn ihr eure eigene Meinung zu dem Spiel loswerden wollt, könnt ihr das in diesem  Thread tun. Würde mich freuen.


----------



## frogi (17. Juni 2008)

*Komme nicht in Xbox Live*

Hi,
ich verbinde meine 360 mit meinem Teledat 300 LAN Modem, ich komme aber einfach nicht mit der Xbox in Xbox live. Ich habe DSL 2000.

Meine Einstellungen in der XBox ( alle manuell vergeben ) :

IP: 192.168.01.151
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.0.1

DNS1: 217.119.49.2
DNS2: 217.119.50.2

Bei dem Verbindungstest kommt immer bei der IP eine Fehlermeldung.
Und wenn ich alles automatisch vergebe steht imer 0.0.0.0. dort.

Was kann ich tun ? Muss ich noch was am PC einstellen ? Oder was ?

Bin sehr, sehr dankbar für jede Hilfe !


----------



## Rabowke (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Komme nicht in Xbox Live*



			
				frogi am 17.06.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich verbinde meine 360 mit meinem Teledat 300 LAN Modem, ich komme aber einfach nicht mit der Xbox in Xbox live. Ich habe DSL 2000.
> 
> Meine Einstellungen in der XBox ( alle manuell vergeben ) :
> ...


Hast du deine Xbox360 direkt mit dem LAN Modem verbunden? Sprich direkt mit dem DSL Modem? Wenn ja, dann lass die Informationen auf AUTO und stell lediglich die PPPoE Daten wie Benutzername + Password ein.

Das ganze kann übrigens nicht funktionieren, da die IP außerhalb des Bereiches vom Gateway liegt. Wenn du die IPs per Hand verteilen willst, dann mach für die 360 z.B.:

192.168.0.3, wenn der DSL Router ( sofern vorhanden ) die .01 am Ende hat.
Ansonsten müsstest du die Subnetmaske anpassen, aber die Erklärung warum und wieso würde hier zu weit führen und das Editieren der IP für die 360 ist wirklich schneller durchgeführt.


----------



## frogi (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Komme nicht in Xbox Live*



> Hast du deine Xbox360 direkt mit dem LAN Modem verbunden? Sprich direkt mit dem DSL Modem? Wenn ja, dann lass die Informationen auf AUTO und stell lediglich die PPPoE Daten wie Benutzername + Password ein.



ja aber wie gesagt wenn ich auf auto stelle steht überall nur 0.0.0.0 . dann kanns ja auch nicht funktionieren.



> Das ganze kann übrigens nicht funktionieren, da die IP außerhalb des Bereiches vom Gateway liegt. Wenn du die IPs per Hand verteilen willst, dann mach für die 360 z.B.:
> 192.168.0.3, wenn der DSL Router ( sofern vorhanden ) die .01 am Ende hat.
> Ansonsten müsstest du die Subnetmaske anpassen-



also so z.b.: 

IP: 192.168.0.151
Gateway: 192.168.0.50 ??

und alle anderen einstellungen so lassen?

nein, ein router habe ich nicht. habe xbox per ethernet kabel an das modem gebunden. dieses ist halt nur mit strom verbunden. und mit dem anderen kleinen ding. wo noch das telefon dran hängt. ka, wie das heißt  

am besten du/ihr gibt beispiele, wie die einstellungen in der xbox aussehen müssen. denn mit den theoretischen zeug wieso weshalb warum blick ich eh nicht durch.

und am pc muss ich nix weiter einstellen?


----------



## Rabowke (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Komme nicht in Xbox Live*



			
				frogi am 17.06.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> und am pc muss ich nix weiter einstellen?


Dein PC hat doch damit überhaupt nichts zutun.
Hier gibt es eine Anleitung von Microsoft, wie du deine Konsole einrichten musst, damit diese ins Internet kann.

Link zur MS Seite

Ansonsten ist halt auch Google eine wunderbare Anlaufstelle.


----------



## frogi (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Komme nicht in Xbox Live*



			
				Rabowke am 17.06.2008 14:24 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 17.06.2008 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab schon alle möglichen Seiten bei Google durchgesucht, bringt mich nicht weiter.
Ist hier jmd T-Online kunde ?
Ich habe ja einen Brief von der Telekom bekommen mit allen Infos. 
Muss ich jetzt bei der Xbox bei Benutzername die Anschlusskennung oder die t-online nummer eingeben.
und bei passswort das in dem brief mitgelieferte passwort stimmts?

hat sonst noch jemand irgendwelche tipps oder ratschläge oder links?

brauche hilfe.


----------



## Birdy84 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Komme nicht in Xbox Live*



			
				frogi am 17.06.2008 14:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ja einen Brief von der Telekom bekommen mit allen Infos.
> Muss ich jetzt bei der Xbox bei Benutzername die Anschlusskennung oder die t-online nummer eingeben.
> und bei passswort das in dem brief mitgelieferte passwort stimmts?


Bei Windows muss man es wie folgt eingeben (ohne[ ]):

Benutzername: [anschlusskennung][t-onlinenummer]0001@t-online.de

Passwort: [mitgeliefertes passwort]


0001 ist die Mitbenutzernummer, diese kann bei mehrern Nutzer auch anders lauten.


----------



## frogi (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Komme nicht in Xbox Live*



			
				Birdy84 am 17.06.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 17.06.2008 14:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo thx. jetzt funzt es


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juni 2008)

*Xbox Demo*

*Neue Xbox Demos*
Tales of Vesperia *

* Benötigt Japan/Asien-Account, allerdings für Gold- Und Silber-User und ohne IP-Sperre. ^^

Die Demosprache ist englisch. Man kann also durchaus einen Blick riskieren.


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2008)

*Metal Gear Database*

Kann es sein, dass im Deutschen Shop die Database nicht erhältlich ist?
Hab sie mir im US-Store runtergeladen... und was seh ich?
Die Database ist auch auf Deutsch 
oO


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Metal Gear Database*



			
				McDrake am 20.06.2008 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass im Deutschen Shop die Database nicht erhältlich ist?
> Hab sie mir im US-Store runtergeladen... und was seh ich?
> Die Database ist auch auf Deutsch
> oO


Für EU-Stores kommt das Ding erst nächste Woche. Die ausm US-Store soll wohl nicht mit den Saves der deutschen Version kompatibel sein, so daß man da keinen Zugriff auf die MGS4-Daten bekommt (benötigt einen durchgespielten Spielstand, soweit ich weiß).


----------



## BlackDead (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Metal Gear Database*

Ich versuche meine XBox mit den PC zu verbinden aber es klappt nicht.
Die XBox wird zwar im Windows Media Player erkannt aber ich die Xbox nicht verbinden.
Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## klausbyte (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Metal Gear Database*



			
				BlackDead am 22.06.2008 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche meine XBox mit den PC zu verbinden aber es klappt nicht.
> Die XBox wird zwar im Windows Media Player erkannt aber ich die Xbox nicht verbinden.
> Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für mich?


Wie willst du sie denn verbinden? Mit einer Fernsehkarte? Schließ sie doch lieber gleich an den Monitor an. Außer du willst was aufnehmen..


----------



## Iceman (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Metal Gear Database*



			
				BlackDead am 22.06.2008 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche meine XBox mit den PC zu verbinden aber es klappt nicht.
> Die XBox wird zwar im Windows Media Player erkannt aber ich die Xbox nicht verbinden.
> Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für mich?



Bei mir klappte das auch erst nicht, irgendwann gings dann doch als ichs nochmal probiert hab 

Wie siehts denn bei dir im Media Player aus? Das müsste so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn vor der 360 noch das gelbe Schild ist rechts draufklicken und "Zulassen" auswählen.

Ist das geschehen musst du Daten zu deiner Mediabibliothek hinzufügen (falls nicht schon passiert) und dann auf der Xbox im "media" Bereich Musik, Bilder oder Videos auswählen. Da sollte dann dein Computer auftauchen.


----------



## BlackDead (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Metal Gear Database*

EDIT:
Jetzt funktioniert es. Die Firewall hat Probleme gemacht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Juni 2008)

*Playstation 3-Verluste*

*Sony Lost Over $3 Billion To PS3 Cost, Pricing Imbalance*


> Pricing the PlayStation 3 below its production cost caused Sony to lose $2.16 billion in 2007 and $1.16 billion in 2008, the company revealed today. […]
> 
> The loss figures were provided as an example of the "significant negative impact" introducing a new platform can cause at first.[…]
> 
> ...


 http://kotaku.com/5018899/sony-lost-331-billion-to-ps3-cost-pricing-imbalance


----------



## frogi (24. Juni 2008)

*Online*

Hi,
weiß jmd , ob es möglich ist dass 360 und ps3 spieler zusammen online spielen können? z.b. bei Battlefield: Bad Company ?

danke


----------



## McDrake (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Online*



			
				frogi am 24.06.2008 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> weiß jmd , ob es möglich ist dass 360 und ps3 spieler zusammen online spielen können? z.b. bei Battlefield: Bad Company ?
> 
> danke


Geht ned.

// Warum?
Hmm.. bin mir da nicht so sicher.
Ist es nicht so, das MS ihre Konsolen über ihre eigenen Server miteinander verbindet, wohingegen Sony dies den Spielanbietern überlässt?


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2008)

*360- Hardware von Drittherstellern?*



> We'll tell you what's up with Microsoft: new hardware options. It may sound totally insane — trust us, we did a double-take the first time Qmann whispered it in our ears — but word has it that Microsoft may begin allowing third-party manufacturers to create Xbox 360 hardware. And we're not talking about peripherals, people; we mean hardware that runs 360 game discs created by someone other than Microsoft.



 egm/1up/kotaku


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: 360- Hardware von Drittherstellern?*

Interessantes Gerücht.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: 360- Hardware von Drittherstellern?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.06.2008 10:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessantes Gerücht.




würde mich nicht mal wundern.
microsoft muss was tun, das ist klar.
denn nur über den preis lässt sich auch die 360 ganz offensichtlich nicht verkaufen.

denn allen negativmeldungen bzgl der ps3 zum trotz- so weit ist die 360 nicht entrückt, obwohl sie ein ganzes jahr vorsprung hatte. 

und wenn man vielleicht sogar einen japanischen hersteller zum lizenzbau "überreden" könnte, würden vielleicht sogar mal ein paar menschen dort zu dem gerät greifen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: 360- Hardware von Drittherstellern?*

Es würde ja allein schon helfen, wenn es ein anderer Hersteller gebacken kriegen würde und ausfallsichere Hardware auf den Markt zu bringen, die zudem auch noch leise ist.

Es ist mir wirklich unverständlich, wie man so ein eklatantes Problem, was auch der "Dümmste" bemerken wird bzw. hört (akustisch und via I-Net, Freunden, etc.) so penetrant ignorieren kann.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Juni 2008)

*EA erklär den Wii-Gamern den „Krieg“…*

… und bringt sämtliche Sportspiele für die Nintendo-Konsole nur in der „all Play“-Variante.
Sprich mit familiengerechte Optik und simple Steuerung.
Angekündigt sind:
FIFA 09 All-play
Madden NFL 09 All-play
NCAA Football 09 All-Play
NBA Live 09 All-play
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 09 All-Play



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.demonews.de/kurznachrichten/index.php?shortnews=16941

Das kann ja was werden…


----------



## EmmasPapa (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: EA erklär den Wii-Gamern den „Krieg“…*

Och nööö, wie doof ist das denn


----------



## BlackDead (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: EA erklär den Wii-Gamern den „Krieg“…*



			
				EmmasPapa am 26.06.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Och nööö, wie doof ist das denn




Ich glaube EA kann man auf der WII getrost ignorieren.   


BTW.
Morgen kommt endlich Super Smash Brothers Brawl in die Läden.   
Amazon hat meine Version schon verschickt. *freu*


----------



## crackajack (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: EA erklär den Wii-Gamern den „Krieg“…*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.06.2008 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> … und bringt sämtliche Sportspiele für die Nintendo-Konsole nur in der „all Play“-Variante.
> Sprich mit familiengerechte Optik und simple Steuerung.


Gutes, altes Nintendo World Cup feeling. Yeah.  

Ok, man kann es wirklich übertreiben, mit dem Casualgameplay. Ein zusätzlicher Steuerungsmodus, ein besonders niedlicher Grafikstil und Schwierigkeitsgrad für die Casualleute, jeweils als optionaler Punkt im Menü wählbar, sollte doch ebenso möglich sein?


----------



## der-jo (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: EA erklär den Wii-Gamern den „Krieg“…*



			
				crackajack am 26.06.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 26.06.2008 15:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre dann unter der Würde des Casualgamers, er würde doch wieder meinen den richtigen schwierigkeitsgrad auszuwählen und schon wirft es es in die Ecke weil er nicht gut genug ist.

Aber dein Ansatz ist genau das was ich umgekehrt in eigentlich jedem PC-spiel fordere:
Echte Schwierigkeitsmodi, nicht sehr sehr leicht, sehr leicht, leicht, und normal.

sondern:
leicht,normal, schwer, Sackschwer, unmöglich

dann hat man auch mal was von den Spielen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. Juni 2008)

*PS3-News*

- PS3-Videostore erscheint zur E3, Bilder&Infos dazu:
http://scrawlfx.com/2008/06/playstation-video-store-details-and-images
(andere Quellen sagen allerdings, dass der Videostore für Europa und Japan später launched)
Kann ja nur gut sein, wenn die Preise niedriger sind als bei MS (welche dann wiederum gezwungen werden günstiger anzubieten). Man geht auch scheinbar ein paar andere Wege, wenn ich die Unterscheidung von "Ausleihen" und "Kaufen" auf den Bildern sehe :-o

Edit: mhh also die Preise werden wohl genauso saftig, dem Bild nach zu urteilen 5,99$ um einen HD-Film (btw mal sehen ob 720 oder 1080er Auflösung) auszuleihen.
http://img122.imageshack.us/img122/5026/j232qh7.jpg
Ist höchstens für uns günstig, wenn auch der Video-Store von Auslandsaccounts ohne IP-Sperre daherkommt (dann wären das hier z.B. 3,80€) ^^


- Live with Playstation vorgestellt inkl. Bilder:
http://scrawlfx.com/2008/06/life-with-playstation-details-and-images
Ist wohl eher für den Casualmarkt gedacht, man kann quasi den Globus abfliegen und sich Nachrichten anzeigen lassen (zu den Regionen denk ich mal). Der verwendete Globus ist sicher der, den sie für den Musik-Visualizer verwendet haben (der aufgrund der kleinen Firmware-Dateigröße gar nicht in hoher Qualität bisher zu sehen war)

- Firmware 2.4 (inkl. Trophäen und Ingame-XMB) wahrscheinlich nächste Woche, falls das hier eintritt:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=11714426&postcount=207
(da sie immer direkt nach solchen Ankündigungen kommt)

- Genau 2 Wochen nach Launch hat sich MGS4 nun weltweit (über) 3 Millionen mal verkauft
http://uk.ps3.ign.com/articles/884/884552p1.html
Mehr als verdient muss sich sagen *durch hab seit WE* hatte mich um einiges mehr gefesselt als z.B. GTA4 und für MGS-Liebhaber schon aus Prinzip genial. Man merkt an jeder Ecke dass das Spiel extra für Fans entworfen wurde, so muss es sein. Im Making of der LE gibt es übrigens interessante Einblicke bei den Entwicklern, z.B. wie Kojima am Ende selber das Spiel den ganzen Tag zockt um noch Detailverbesserungen vorzunehmen, dann noch "Streit" mit dem Programmier-Chef etc. ^^

Edit: offenbar ist damit aber nur die an Händler ausgelieferte Anzahl gemeint.



@Dritthersteller für 360-Hardware: mhhh, USB-Addon für PS3 um 360-Spiele zocken zu können?  *g*

@EA: Sehr geil ^^ Vielleicht denken sie, da Nintendo mit knuddel-Sportspielen Kohle macht, machen sie es einfach auch ^^


----------



## McDrake (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: PS3-News*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.06.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr als verdient muss sich sagen *durch hab seit WE* hatte mich um einiges mehr gefesselt als z.B. GTA4 und für MGS-Liebhaber schon aus Prinzip genial.


Uff.. dachte schon, ich sei der Einzige mit solch "komischen" Gefühlen.
Ich hab GTa4 immer noch nicht durch, weil es mich einfach nicht zu fesseln mag.
Klar ists ein tolles Spiel und es macht Spass. 
Aber MGS zieht mich einfach in die Story rein und ich bin nicht mal ein MG-Fan.. hab keinen der Vorgänger durchgespielt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: PS3-News*

MS-Kopie von Home: "MyGamerPad"?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/20984/my_gamerpad_microsofts_version_von_home/

Soll angeblich im Oktober offiziell enthüllt werden.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: PS3-News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.06.2008 08:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll angeblich im Oktober offiziell enthüllt werden.


Der Gruß der Figur auf dem Foto ist schon arg grenzwertig.


----------



## EmmasPapa (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: PS3-News*



			
				Rabowke am 27.06.2008 08:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 27.06.2008 08:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso, sie winkt doch nur    

Btw. habe ich gerade die XBox360 bestellt (mit einem Überraschungsspiel    ) Ich bin dann mal am Wochenende beschäftigt


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: PS3-News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 27.06.2008 08:31 schrieb:
			
		

> MS-Kopie von Home: "MyGamerPad"?
> 
> Soll angeblich im Oktober offiziell enthüllt werden.



logisch ist es üblich, dass man gute (?) einfälle der konkurrenz "übernimmt".

aber microsoft geht mir da doch fast ein wenig zu schamlos vor:
die avatare sind beinahe 1:1 kopien der nintendo miis und der rest erinnert nicht nur an home, es *ist* home.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Juni 2008)

*Japan-Zahlen*

*Japan-Charts KW 25 – vom 16 bis 23.07*

```
akt.W.	letzte Woche
PSP	59.351	64.675
Wii	41.037	45.564
DS	36.599	39.201
PS3	20.336	75.311
PS2	6.346	7.297
360	2.555	2.163
```
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/20985/aktuelle_hardware-verkaufszahlen_aus_japan/

Eine Woche später ist in Sachen Hardware der MGS 4-Effekt fast wieder komplett vorbei. :o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Juni 2008)

*UK-Charts*

*UK-Charts vom 22.06 bis 28.06*

01 (__) [WII] Super Smash Bros: Brawl (Nintendo)
02 (__) [360] Battlefield: Bad Company (Electronic Arts)
03 (29) [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo)
04 (__) [WII] Big Beach Sports (Thq)
05 (01) [PS3] Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns Of The Patriots (Konami)
06 (0 [WII] Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo)
07 (__) [PS3] Battlefield: Bad Company (Electronic Arts)
08 (02) [WII] Wii Play (Nintendo)
09 (05) [NDS] Dr Kawashima's Brain Training (Nintendo)
10 (06) [NDS] Lego Indiana Jones: Original Adventures (Lucasarts)
11 (19) [NDS] Cooking Guide: Can't Decide What To Eat? (Nintendo)
12 (10) [WII] Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games (Sega)
13 (04) [WII] Lego Indiana Jones: Original Adventures (Lucasarts)
14 (07) [PSP] Crisis Core: Final Fantasy Vii (Square Enix Europe)
15 (09) [PS2] Lego Indiana Jones: Original Adventures (Lucasarts)
16 (__) [360] Beijing 2008 (Sega)
17 (11) [360] Grand Theft Auto Iv (Take 2)
18 (03) [360] Alone In The Dark (Atari)
19 (__) [PS3] Beijing 2008 (Sega)
20 (__) [360] The Bourne Conspiracy (Vivendi Games)
21 (12) [PS3] Grand Theft Auto Iv (Take 2)
22 (__) [WII] Top Spin 3 (Take 2)
23 (1 [WII] Carnival: Funfair Games (Take 2)
24 (39) [WII] Sonic And The Secret Rings (Sega)
25 (__) [PS3] The Bourne Conspiracy (Vivendi Games)
26 (15) [PS3] Race Driver: Grid (Codemasters)
27 (__) [NDS] My Health Coach: Manage Your Weight (Ubisoft)
28 (25) [NDS] Cooking Mama 2 (505 Games)
29 (2 [PS3] Top Spin 3 (Take 2)
30 (32) [360] Top Spin 3 (Take 2)
31 (21) [NDS] Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games (Sega)
32 (23) [WII] Game Party (Midway)
33 (17) [360] Race Driver: Grid (Codemasters)
34 (27) [NDS] More Brain Training From Dr Kawashima (Nintendo)
35 (14) [360] Lego Indiana Jones: Original Adventures (Lucasarts)
36 (__) [360] Guitar Hero: Aerosmith (Activision)
37 (30) [NDS] New Super Mario Bros. (Nintendo)
38 (31) [NDS] Mario Kart Ds (Nintendo)
39 (26) [WII] Guitar Hero Iii: Legends Of Rock (Activision)
40 (__) [360] Command & Conquer 3: Kane's Wrath (Electronic Arts)
Charttrack



> Nintendo and EA knock ‘Lego Indiana Jones’ down to No3 as ‘Super Smash Bros: Brawl’ on Wii celebrates an All Formats No1 debut ahead of competition from EA’s new recruit ‘Battlefield: Bad Company’ on Xbox 360/PS3 at No2.
> 
> It is Nintendo’s 4th All Formats No1 so far this year with ‘Super Smash Bros. Brawl’ becoming the 3rd largest UK Wii launch behind ‘Wii Fit’ and ‘Mario Kart Wii’. It’s also a bumper week for Nintendo’s console thanks to renewed stock of ‘Wii Fit’ pushing it up from No27 to No4 (sales up 643 as well as Wii-exclusive ‘Big Beach Sports’ from THQ entering at No5 ahead of ‘Mario Kart Wii’, bouncing back into the Top 10, up from No11 to No7. There are now 4 Wii-exclusive games in the All Formats Top 10 with PS3 ‘Metal Gear Sold 4’ the only other format-exclusive All Formats Top 10 title, down from No2 to No6. ‘GTA IV’ almost drops out of the All Formats Top 10, down from No4 to No10, but Take 2 can claim two Top 10 games this week thanks to ‘Top Spin 3’ for Wii, PS3 & 360 rising up the rankings from No12 to No8 in its second week of launch.
> 
> One Sega Olympics game replaces another in the All Formats Top 10 as ‘Beijing 2008’ debuts at No9 for 360 & PS3 and ‘Mario and Sonic at the Olympics’ drops out of the Top 10, down from No6 to No11. There are 2 other newcomers that make this week’s All Formats Top 20 – ‘Guitar Hero: Aerosmith’ at No14 from Activision and ‘The Bourne Conspiracy’ for 360 & PS3 from Vivendi at No15.


http://www.chart-track.co.uk/?i=563&s=1111

Da scheint wohl auch in England der MGS 4-.Effekt zu verblassen. :o


----------



## undergrounderX (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.06.2008 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Da scheint wohl auch in England der MGS 4-.Effekt zu verblassen. :o



04 (__) [WII] Big Beach Sports (Thq) ist auch ein harter Konkurrent. Da war ein knallharter Zweikampf zu erwarten


----------



## BlackDead (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts*

Microsoft benachteiligt bewusst Windows als Spieleplattform 
http://www.golem.de/0807/60771.html

Diese Meldung behagt mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts*



			
				BlackDead am 01.07.2008 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Meldung behagt mir überhaupt nicht.


Sicherlich nicht schön, aber aus Marketingsicht durchaus verständlich und vor allem ist es doch mal eine ehrliche Aussage.


----------



## EmmasPapa (1. Juli 2008)

*Hilfe mit der XBox360*

Ich brauche mal Hilfe vom Fachpersonal. Habe meine XBox360 angeschlossen und eingerichtet. ist eine aus Mai 2008. Alles soweit in Ordnung, Downloads alles bestens. Aber ich bekomme keinen Sound auf dem Headset (XBox 360 pro). Habe die Box mit HDMI an meinem Acer TFT angeschlossen. Das Headset wird mit dem Klinkenstecker an den Controller angeschlossen, da sind aber noch andere Einbuchtungen. Nur habe ich da nichts zum anschließen. Lautstärke und Microschaltung hängen am Kabel.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mit der XBox360*

Über das Headset solltest du eigentlich auch nur Sprache von anderen Personen im Chat bekommen.
Was aber auch sehr verwunderlich ist sind die die "freien Anschlüsse" bei dir. Der Headsetadapter sollte eigentlich so aussehen und auch alle "drei Anschlüsse" belegen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmmasPapa (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mit der XBox360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.07.2008 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Über das Headset solltest du eigentlich auch nur Sprache von anderen Personen im Chat bekommen.
> Was aber auch sehr verwunderlich ist sind die die "freien Anschlüsse" bei dir. Der Headsetadapter sollte eigentlich so aussehen und auch alle "drei Anschlüsse" belegen:
> 
> 
> ...



Und woher bekomme ich dann den Sound    Ich dachte damit höre ich den auch. Habe nur den Klinkenstecker ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so sieht das aus


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mit der XBox360*



			
				EmmasPapa am 01.07.2008 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Und woher bekomme ich dann den Sound    Ich dachte damit höre ich den auch.


Das Headset ist nur für den Voice-Chat da.
Hast du sonst keine Boxen angeschlossen bzw. hat dein Monitor, den du ja per HDMI angeschlossen hast, keine Lautsprecher bzw. Klinkenausgang, um den Sound weiter zu geben?

Ansonsten wirst du den Ton über den AV-Ausgang des Gerätes ausgeben müssen. (Ich schreibe mal ne kurze Anleitung dazu.)




			
				EmmasPapa am 01.07.2008 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> so sieht das aus


Was das Headset dabei? :o Das ist auf jeden Fall nicht das Richtige.
Ist die Konsole vielleicht gebraucht gekauft? In dem Fall hat dir der Verkäufer das Headset vom "Xbox Chatpad" verkauft, was ohne Chatpad nicht funktionieren wird.


----------



## EmmasPapa (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mit der XBox360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.07.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 01.07.2008 22:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha, ich will aber nicht das man das hört, also nur über Kopfhörer oder Headset. Muss ich das trotzdem so anschliessen!?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mit der XBox360*



			
				EmmasPapa am 01.07.2008 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, ich will aber nicht das man das hört, also nur über Kopfhörer oder Headset. Muss ich das trotzdem so anschliessen!?


Also so weit ich weiß wird über das Headset lediglich der Chat ausgegeben.
Ich schreibe da mal was zusammen mit den Anschlussmöglichkeiten. Moment.


Also:

Der Ton kann entweder zusammen mit dem Bildsignal über das HDMI Kabel oder das mitgelieferte AV Kabel (Bild vom AV-Kabel) ausgegeben werden. Dies kann man unter System -> Konsoleneinstellungen entsprechend einrichten.

Wenn du deine Xbox mit dem Monitor oder TV via HDMI verbunden hast, dann wird der Ton darüber gleich mit übertragen. Entsprechend solltest du Ton auf den Lautsprechern der Geräte haben. Die meisten neueren Monitore (gerade wenn sich HDMI haben) sollten entsprechend auch einen Klinkenausgang haben (Beispielbild), worüber du den Ton dann mit einem ganz normalen Headset mit Klinkenanschluss bzw. „PC“-Boxen abgreifen kannst.

Wenn das nicht geht oder es so nicht willst, dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit zusätzlich zum Bildsignal via HDMI den Ton über den AV-Ausgang auszugeben. Allerdings sind AV und HDMI-Ausgänge sehr dicht übereinander angebracht, so dass man entweder ein überteuertes Adapterkabel kaufen muss (klick) oder einfach die Sache ein wenig handwerklich angehen muss.

In dem Fall muss man beim mitgelieferten AV-Kabel (Man kann sich auch ein billiges Kabel vom Drittanbieter kaufen, wenn man das Originalkabel nicht beschädigen will) lediglich die Plastikummantelung entfernen. (Beispielbild für ein Drittanbieterkabel, da muss man einfach die graue Ummantelung mit z.B. einem Schraubenzieher entfernen.) Dann passt der Stecker zusätzlich zum HDMI-Kabel an die Rückseite.

*Leicht verständliche Anleitung zu den Bastelarbeiten:* http://www.chadledford.com/?p=50



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über den Chinch rot / weiß wird dann der Sound ausgegeben (In der Konsole entsprechend einstellen) und dann kann man mit einem Chinch auf Klinke-Adpater (Kostenpunkt 2€) den Ton an PC-Boxen ausgeben oder ein Headset anschließen.


----------



## EmmasPapa (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mit der XBox360*

Wow, Danke, sehr ausführlich. Werde ich mich morgen gleich mal drum kümmern .....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mit der XBox360*



			
				EmmasPapa am 01.07.2008 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, Danke, sehr ausführlich. Werde ich mich morgen gleich mal drum kümmern .....


Kein Ding. Melde dich einfach, wenn noch Fragen sind oder es geklappt hat.


----------



## EmmasPapa (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mit der XBox360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.07.2008 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 01.07.2008 23:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kleiner Zwischenstand, ich habe den Adapter nicht bekommen    Nicht im Fernsehfachgeschäft, Elektronikmarkt    Werde morgen in Braunschweig bei Conrad vorbeischauen, die sollten das auf jeden Fall haben


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mit der XBox360*



			
				EmmasPapa am 02.07.2008 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde morgen in Braunschweig bei Conrad vorbeischauen, die sollten das auf jeden Fall haben


Brauchst z.B.
CINCH-ADAPTER KUPP/KUPP STEREO (Artikel-Nr.: 739120 - 62)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und

ADAPTER KLINKENKUPPLUNG/2X CINCH (Artikel-Nr.: 302164 - 62
)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Den Link mag das Forum irgendwie nicht)

Oder z.B. alternativ den Chinch auf Klinke-Adpater im Amazon-Z-Shop


----------



## EmmasPapa (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mit der XBox360*

Danke, die Verkleidung des AV-Kabels habe ich sogar ohne Beschädigung abbekommen


----------



## Bonkic (3. Juli 2008)

*Chrono Trigger wird für DS umgesetzt!!!*

passt nicht ganz hier rein, aber egal:



> Square Enix arbeitet derzeit an einer erweiterten Umsetzung des RPGs Chrono Trigger für den DS. Dies geht aus dem aktuellen Jump-Magazin hervor. Auch eine Teaser-Website wurde bereits eröffnet.
> (...)
> Die größte Neuerung dürfte ein komplett neuer Dungeon sein, sowie die Möglichkeit, das Spiel per Wi-Fi Verbindung mit Freunden spielen zu können. Zudem werden natürlich beide Bildschirme des DS genutzt.
> 
> ...



_consolewars_

ein guter tag für alle ds- besitzer!
hoffentlich schafft es der titel dieses mal auch nach europa.
für alle, die chrono trigger damals verpasst haben und japano-rpgs auch nur das geringste abgewinnen können, ein absolutes MUSS!!!


----------



## EmmasPapa (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Chrono Trigger wird für DS umgesetzt!!!*

Da werde ich meiner Kurzen wohl mal den DS entwenden   

@ Nali: Kabel und Adapter habe ich bekommen. Heute Abend geht es los mit der XBox 360 ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Chrono Trigger wird für DS umgesetzt!!!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 03.07.2008 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Nali: Kabel und Adapter habe ich bekommen. Heute Abend geht es los mit der XBox 360 ...


Fein.


----------



## Erucu (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe mit der XBox360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.07.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 01.07.2008 22:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Headset war bei meiner neuen, orginalverpackten Elite Konsole auch dabei. Hab die Konsole kurz nach der Preissenkung gekauft. Vielleicht sind die neuen Headsets bei den neuen Konsolen hinterlegt - klappt ja auch prima mit dem anschließen.


----------



## EmmasPapa (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Chrono Trigger wird für DS umgesetzt!!!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.07.2008 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 03.07.2008 10:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat alles geklappt. Danke noch einmal


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Juli 2008)

*UK-Charts*

*UK-Charts vom 30.06 bis 05.07.2008*

01 (01) [WII] Super Smash Bros: Brawl (Nintendo)
02 (04) [WII] Big Beach Sports (Thq)
03 (02) [360] Battlefield: Bad Company (Electronic Arts)
04 (03) [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo)
05 (0 [WII] Wii Play (Nintendo)
06 (16) [360] Beijing 2008 (Sega)
07 (09) [NDS] Dr Kawashima's Brain Training (Nintendo)
08 (06) [WII] Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo)
09 (05) [PS3] Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns Of The Patriots (Konami)
10 (07) [PS3] Battlefield: Bad Company (Electronic Arts)
11 (19) [PS3] Beijing 2008 (Sega)
12 (__) [360] Unreal Tournament Iii (Midway)
13 (12) [WII] Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games (Sega)
14 (11) [NDS] Cooking Guide: Can't Decide What To Eat? (Nintendo)
15 (__) [PS3] Buzz! Quiz Tv (Sony Computer Ent.)
16 (17) [360] Grand Theft Auto Iv (Take 2)
17 (23) [WII] Carnival: Funfair Games (Take 2)
18 (20) [360] The Bourne Conspiracy (Vivendi Games)
19 (27) [NDS] My Health Coach: Manage Your Weight (Ubisoft)
20 (22) [WII] Top Spin 3 (Take 2)
21 (13) [WII] Lego Indiana Jones: Original Adventures (Lucasarts)
22 (29) [PS3] Top Spin 3 (Take 2)
23 (10) [NDS] Lego Indiana Jones: Original Adventures (Lucasarts)
24 (24) [WII] Sonic And The Secret Rings (Sega)
25 (30) [360] Top Spin 3 (Take 2)
26 (14) [PSP] Crisis Core: Final Fantasy Vii (Square Enix Europe)
27 (15) [PS2] Lego Indiana Jones: Original Adventures (Lucasarts)
28 (25) [PS3] The Bourne Conspiracy (Vivendi Games)
29 (31) [NDS] Mario & Sonic At The Olympic Games (Sega)
30 (__) [NDS] Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Time (Nintendo)
31 (39) [WII] Guitar Hero Iii: Legends Of Rock (Activision)
32 (32) [WII] Game Party (Midway)
33 (2 [NDS] Cooking Mama 2 (505 Games)
34 (__) [NDS] Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Darkness (Nintendo)
35 (__) [NDS] Kung Fu Panda (Activision)
36 (21) [PS3] Grand Theft Auto Iv (Take 2)
37 (34) [NDS] More Brain Training From Dr Kawashima (Nintendo)
38 (37) [NDS] New Super Mario Bros. (Nintendo)
39 (3 [NDS] Mario Kart Ds (Nintendo)
40 (40) [360] Command & Conquer 3: Kane's Wrath (Electronic Arts)

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=325951



> It’s a stalemate at the top of the All Formats Chart as ‘Super Smash Bros: Brawl’ fends off competition from ‘Battlefield: Bad Company’ at No2 and ‘Lego Indiana Jones’ at No3 – all non-movers this week.
> 
> Sales of Nintendo’s critically acclaimed brawler drop 48% in its second week, while sales of EA’s latest in the Battlefield franchise and LucasArts’ ‘Lego Indiana Jones’ both fall by 31%. Indiana Jones has to watch his back as several sports games are breathing down his neck: ‘Big Beach Sports’ from THQ climbs one place to No4, only 350 sales short of catching the LucasArts title. Sega celebrate two All Formats Top 10 Olympics games with ‘Beijing 2008’ sprinting from No9 to No5 and ‘Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games’ edging back into the Top 10, up from No11 to No8, while Take 2’s ‘Top Spin 3’ serves up a 2 place jump from No8 to No6.
> 
> Nintendo have the only format-exclusive games to chart in the All Formats Top 10 with ‘Wii Fit’ getting more regular Top 10 exercise despite dropping 3 places from No4 to No7, while ‘Wii Play’ bounces back into the Top 10, up from No12 to No9. Vivendi capture the highest chart position for a film tie-in, ‘The Bourne Conspiracy’ up from No15 to No10, ahead of Activision’s ‘Kung Fu Panada’, this week’s highest climber, up from No40 to No16. ‘Mario Kart Wii’ and ‘Metal Gear Solid 4’ both fall out of the All Formats Top 10, down from No7 to No14 for Mario and No6 to No15 for MGS4. There is a re-entry for ‘Unreal Tournament III’ at No18 thanks to the release of the Xbox 360 version, while the highest new entry is Sony’s ‘Buzz! Quiz TV’ at No22, the first Buzz! game for PS3, ahead of new DS Pokemon duo ‘Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Time’ at No30 and ‘Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness’ at No35.


 http://www.chart-track.co.uk/?i=565&s=1111


----------



## EmmasPapa (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts*

Weiß jemand ob die US-Version von GTA IV landercodefrei  ist!? Ich habe mir die nämlich bei einem mir bekannten Laden in New York für 32 Euro incl. Versand (und ohne nachzudenken    ) bestellt.


----------



## HanFred (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts*



			
				EmmasPapa am 08.07.2008 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand ob die US-Version von GTA IV landercodefrei  ist!? Ich habe mir die nämlich bei einem mir bekannten Laden in New York für 32 Euro incl. Versand (und ohne nachzudenken    ) bestellt.


vermutlich schon, fast alle games für die PS3 sind codefree.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts*



			
				EmmasPapa am 08.07.2008 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand ob die US-Version von GTA IV landercodefrei  ist!?


Laut playasia haben US, Japan und Asia-Version jeweils Regionsbeschränkungen.




			
				HanFred am 08.07.2008 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> vermutlich schon, fast alle games für die PS3 sind codefree.


Es geht ihm aber um die 360-Version.


----------



## HanFred (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts*

warum schreibt er das nicht gleich?
360-spiele sind eher immer recion coded.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts*



			
				HanFred am 08.07.2008 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> 360-spiele sind eher immer recion coded.


Nö, sind sie nicht.


----------



## HanFred (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.07.2008 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 08.07.2008 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meistens?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts*



			
				HanFred am 08.07.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 08.07.2008 13:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also genaue Zahlen habe ich nicht im Kopf (und zählen will ich jetzt auch nicht), es sind zumindest nicht wenige, die keinen Regionsschutz haben: klick.


----------



## EmmasPapa (8. Juli 2008)

*GTA IV XBox360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.07.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 08.07.2008 13:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke und sorry. Ich habe vergessen den Titel zu ändern. Scheint frei zu sein  .....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Juli 2008)

*Xbox-News*

*Xbox Starter-Pack + US-Preissenkung*
Es kommt ein Xbox Starter-Pack, welches die 20GB-Platte ablöst. Das Pack beinhaltet:


> - 60GB Festplatte
> - 3 Monate Xbox Live Gold
> - Netzwerk Kabel
> - Xbox Live Headset


Kostenpunkt: 99$

Außerdem wird die 120 GB Platte um 50$ gesenkt und kostet nur noch 149$

Zudem gibt es in den USA ab dem 13.07 die Premium günstiger. Statt 349$ sind es nur noch 299$.
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=21117




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Starterpack ist ja gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber irgendwie macht es nicht so viel Sinn weiterhin ne Premium mit 20GB im Sortiment zu haben. :o

Nachtrag: Bis zum Monatsende soll es auch eine 60GB-Premium geben und das 60-GB-Starterpack soll wohl erst im Oktober kommen:
http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/07/08/rumor-leaked-ms-email-confirms-60gb-sku-more/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox-News*

*Kommt eine neue PS 3-Variante?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackDead (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.07.2008 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> *Xbox Starter-Pack + US-Preissenkung*
> Es kommt ein Xbox Starter-Pack, welches die 20GB-Platte ablöst. Das Pack beinhaltet:
> 
> 
> ...





Warum habe ich mir nur die Arcade Version gekauf?.  

Hoffentlich senken sie dann wenigestens den Preis für die nachrüstbaren Festplatten. 
Aber das bezweifle ich.


----------



## EmmasPapa (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				BlackDead am 09.07.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich senken sie dann wenigestens den Preis für die nachrüstbaren Festplatten.
> Aber das bezweifle ich.



  lies Dir noch einmal die zwei Postings über Deinem durch


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				BlackDead am 09.07.2008 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich senken sie dann wenigestens den Preis für die nachrüstbaren Festplatten.
> Aber das bezweifle ich.


Schau den Text noch einmal genau an. Die 120GB PLatte fällt ein wenig (Gibt es aber jetzt schon bei für den Preis: klick) und wenn die 60iger auf den Markt kommt, dann dürfte man auch ein wenig preiswerter an gebrauchte 20GB-Platten kommen.
Ansonsten: 20GB für 49,99. Aber in da man beim kommenden Starterpack neben der dreifachen Plattenkapazität auch noch Headset und 3 Monate Live bekommt, ist es auf jeden Fall im Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis besser das Starterpack zu nehmen.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Juli 2008)

*Deutschland-Zahlen*



> media control gibt bekannt, dass Videospiele weiter auf Wachstumskurs in Deuschland sind. Im ersten Halbjahr 2008 wurden Konsolenspiele im Wert von 282 Millionen Euro verkauft – *ein Plus von 38,7 Prozent im Vorjahresvergleich*.
> 
> Die Software-Verkaufsmenge vergrößerte sich auf 7,7 Millionen Stück. Dies entspricht einer Zunahme um 30,5 Prozent zum Auftakthalbjahr 2007. Damals waren es 5,9 Millionen Spiele. Das gibt media control GfK auf Basis des wöchentlichen Panelmarktes bekannt.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutschland-Zahlen*

neues Sony PSN Spiel:
"*The Last Guy"

Google Earth (scheinbar wirklich die HighRes Aufnahmen davon) + Flucht/Evakuierung vor Zombies als Gameplay = Systemseller  *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dürfte morgen offiziell vorgestellt werden (Datum auf der Teaserseite)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutschland-Zahlen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.07.2008 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> neues Sony PSN Spiel:
> "*The Last Guy"
> dürfte morgen offiziell vorgestellt werden (Datum auf der Teaserseite)



O..k... also statt genauen Infos gibt es ein Videointerview mit den "Entwicklern":
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/36082.html

(also eigentlich ist es eine Art Promo-Video (Entwickler-Diary-Verarsche?), aber hammer  ^^ )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sony


----------



## crackajack (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Deutschland-Zahlen*

Die Haze-promo-videos waren ja schon nicht ernst, aber das? :-o


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.07.2008 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Starterpack ist ja gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber irgendwie macht es nicht so viel Sinn weiterhin ne Premium mit 20GB im Sortiment zu haben. :o




MS hat nun offiziell die Änderungen bekannt gegeben (USA):

Erstmal ist es nur eine temporäre Preissenkung, die 20gb Pro Version wird auf 299$ gesenkt, aber nur solange der Vorrat reicht.
Stattdessen kommt eine 60gb Pro Version, die dann wieder genau so viel kostet wie die 20gb Pro jetzt, also 349$.
Am Preis der Arcade (279$) und der Elite (449$) ändert sich nichts.

http://kotaku.com/5024633/microsoft-announce-60gb-360-confirm-20gb-price+cut


Sony sagte kürzlich, dass sie keine Preissenkungen vornehmen wollen (aber mal die E3 abwarten was die drei Hersteller so in Petto haben), da bleibt es demnach bei der 40gb SKU für 399$. 
Wobei ich bei Sony auch nicht glaube, dass da etwas kommt bzw. nötig ist. Die PS3 liegt vom Preis her genau zwischen Pro und Elite und außer der Speicherplatzgröße (bzw. selbst damit wenn man an die auswechselbare HDD denkt) und hat von der Hardware her einen deutlichen Mehrwert als beide 360 SKUs, alleine das Blu-ray Laufwerk für Filme.
Die PS3 wird immer noch teurer für Sony zu produzieren sein als die 360 für MS.

Die Preissenkung wäre in den USA allerdings gut um Boden gegen MS zu gewinnen, mit dem leichten Plus im Vergleich mit MS würde das im Moment ziemlich dauern.
MS will sich in ihrem einzig wirklich dominanten Markt natürlich nicht angreifen lassen, aber imo wäre eine richtige Preissenkung besser geeignet gewesen.

Anders in Japan, ich glaube nur FF und eine Preissenkung können da für konstant höhere PS3-Verkaufszahlen sorgen.


Nintendo könnte aber mal eine Preissenkung bei der Wii (249$) machen, die war doch schon zum Release über dem Hardwarewert verkauft worden.
Ok, andererseits verkauft sich der Kram ja zu jedem Preis, WiiFit 
ich würde nur eben gern die Verkaufszahlen sehen, wenn eine 99$ Wii käme oder so


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.07.2008 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Preissenkung wäre in den USA allerdings gut um Boden gegen MS zu gewinnen, mit dem leichten Plus im Vergleich mit MS würde das im Moment ziemlich dauern.
> MS will sich in ihrem einzig wirklich dominanten Markt natürlich nicht angreifen lassen, *aber imo wäre eine richtige Preissenkung besser geeignet gewesen.*


 Sehe ich auch so. Die 60-GB sind ja ganz schön, aber ich glaube kaum, dass die Verkäufe nur auf Grund der größeren Festplatte merklich ansteigen. Aber vielleicht will man da auch einfach erst einmal die Alten Bestände in den Handel drücken und senkt dann, wenn es die 20iger-Version nicht mehr gibt, noch offiziell und dauerhaft den Preis.

Aber mal abwarten, was es auf der E3 gibt. Irgendwie ist es in diesem Jahr wohl so, dass die ganzen „News“ vor der PK im Netz sind. :o


----------



## Tetarom (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox-News*

Seit einer Woche ist es nun schon zu haben. Unreal Tournament 3 für die Xbox. 

Bin total begeistert. Nur wundert mich, wo die ganzen Onlinespieler bleiben. Das was bisher online ist, ist ja mal garnichts. Habt ihr alle das Spiel nicht oder keinen Bock auf richtiges zocken?


----------



## EmmasPapa (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				Tetarom am 14.07.2008 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit einer Woche ist es nun schon zu haben. Unreal Tournament 3 für die Xbox.
> 
> Bin total begeistert. Nur wundert mich, wo die ganzen Onlinespieler bleiben. Das was bisher online ist, ist ja mal garnichts. Habt ihr alle das Spiel nicht oder keinen Bock auf richtiges zocken?



UT3 ist mir zu schnell für die XBox. Das spiele ich lieber am PC.


----------



## Iceman (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				EmmasPapa am 14.07.2008 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> UT3 ist mir zu schnell für die XBox. Das spiele ich lieber am PC.



Die Konsolenversionen sind in der Geschwindigkeit reduziert.

Auf dem Xbox 360 Marktplatz ist nun die Demo für *Too Human* aufgetaucht (1,1 GB). Die Kritiken waren ja nicht so gut bisher, aber mal anschauen.


----------



## EmmasPapa (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				Iceman am 14.07.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 14.07.2008 14:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Gut zu wissen ....


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox-News*



			
				EmmasPapa am 14.07.2008 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 14.07.2008 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ans Gamepad angepasst nehme ich an.
Allerdings kann man schon mit dem mitgelieferten Mutator die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen (auch über den Standard der PC-Version ^^)
Für die PS3-Version gibt es sogar einen Mutator, der den Speed genau auf den der PC-Version einstellt (geeignet z.B. für Maus+Tastatur-only Server).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juli 2008)

*Wii*

*Wii MotionPlus für genauere Bewegungserkennung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Nintendo hat heute ein neues Zubehör für die Wii-Remot enthüllt. Dabei handelt es sich um Wii MotionPlus, einen Aufsatz der auf die Wii-Remote aufgesteckt wird. Dadurch wird die Bewegungserkennung genauer und kleinste Bewegungen können 1:1 auf die Spielfigur übertragen werden. Weitere Details dazu werden auf Nintendos Pressekonferenz verraten.


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=21220


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wii*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2008 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=21220


weiß nicht so ganz was ich davon halten soll, kommt auf den Preis an und ob das Ding standardmäßig verbaut wird.


@e3
Hier wird es übrigens wohl live-video-Streams geben:
http://e3.gamespot.com/live.html
Wie man sieht nur noch ne halbe Stunde bis MS-Keynote und morgen dann Nintendo+Sony.

Rechts sind auch ein paar nette Videos, z.B. Red Faction 3


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wii*

Auf Xbox.com gibt es IMO auch einen Stream im E3-Bereich: http://www.xbox.com/en-US/community/events/e32008/
oder:
http://www.g4tv.com/xplay/blog/post/686842/G4s_Massive_E308_Coverage_Announced.html
http://livewire.ign.com/2008/e3/index.html


----------



## eX2tremiousU (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Duke*

Wie planetds.de berichtet, kommt im Sommer 2009 die "Duke Nukem Trilogy" für DS und PSP. 
Also vermutlich früher als das "echte" Spiel für PC & PS360.  

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solon25 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Duke*

Waaaah, die Fortsetzung meines Lieblings KillZone hat einen neuen Trailer  HD gab es (noch?) nicht.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Duke*

wow, PK war relativ meh da quasi das komplette Sony-casual-Angebot kopiert wurde + Mii/Home Avatare

Aber dann am Ende, FFXIII für 360 O_O

frag mich wie sie das geschafft haben bzw. wie Sony das net verhindern konnte


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Duke*

Also die PK muss ich verdauen.
Gears 2 war klasse, das neue Xbox Interface komisch, viel geklaut und Final Fantasy 13 für Xbox 360.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Duke*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 14.07.2008 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dann am Ende, FFXIII für 360 O_O




im ernst????  
ok, mein hauptkaufgrund für die ps3 wäre dann damit auch weggefallen...


----------



## BlackDead (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Duke*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2008 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Also die PK muss ich verdauen.
> Gears 2 war klasse, das neue Xbox Interface komisch, viel geklaut und Final Fantasy 13 für Xbox 360.




Finde ich schon fast positiv ein Grund weniger mir die PS 3 zu kaufen. 

Aber die Meldung das Portal 2 exclusiv für die 360 erscheint finde ich schon eher bescheuert.


----------



## Freezeman (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Duke*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 14.07.2008 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dann am Ende, FFXIII für 360 O_O


Die PK war bis auf DIE Ankündigung schon sehr enttäuschend. Aber wie gesagt, es gab ja noch DIE Ankündigung. Das kann Sony morgen gar nicht kontern.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Duke*



			
				Freezeman am 14.07.2008 21:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 14.07.2008 21:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jup, das müsste quasi nun Gears2  oder Halo auch für ps3 kommen


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Duke*

jetzt bringt microsoft ein billiges ff 13 bundle in den handel und die japaner kaufen vielleicht sogar noch eine konsole westlicher herkunft. 

so langsam mach ich mir wirklich sorgen um sony.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Duke*



			
				Bonkic am 14.07.2008 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt bringt microsoft ein billige ff 13 bundle in den handel und die japaner kaufen vielleicht sogar noch eine konsole westliche herkunft.
> 
> so langsam mach ich mir wirklich sorgen um sony.



Es wurde IMO nicht gesagt, dass beide Versionen zeitgleich kommen. Also können erst du PS 3-Japaner bedient werden und dann die MS-Anhänger.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juli 2008)

*Xbox*

Es wurde ja auch eine neue Xbox-GUI angekündigt und jetzt scheint es auch so, dass der Kundenwunsch endlich erhört wurde und man optional die Games installieren kann, um das Laufwerk nicht ertragen zu müssen:



> Play from hard drive. Copy your games from the game disc and play directly from the hard drive.  Not only will the drive not spin, but load times are quicker, as well. Of course, you will still need the disc in the tray to prove you own the game.


http://majornelson.com/archive/2008/07/14/some-of-the-features-in-the-new-xbox-experience-8-person-chat-vga-plus-more.aspx

Weitere Neuigkeiten zum Dashboard:


> · Access Xbox LIVE Marketplace on the Web.  Browse and purchase Marketplace content whenever you want from Xbox.com and it downloads automatically to your console.  Purchase that new map, television episode, the latest Xbox LIVE Arcade game or set up a movie to watch when you get home from work.
> 
> · Dashboard built into the new Xbox Guide.  For everyone who loves the blades interface, it’s not going away; they are now built directly in to the new Xbox guide. Every feature and option is available right from the guide.  You can even access your full games library at all times.  No matter where you are (in dash or in game), immediately call up your games played list and directly launch a game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iceman (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2008 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde ja auch eine neue Xbox-GUI angekündigt und jetzt scheint es auch so, dass der Kundenwunsch endlich erhört wurde und man optional die Games installieren kann, um das Laufwerk nicht ertragen zu müssen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, dann wirds vielleicht doch Zeit für ne 120GB Festplatte.



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2008 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> · New display support. Because you asked for it, we are adding 16X10 over VGA or HDMI, and support for 1440x900 or 1680x1050.



Top, endlich kein verzerrtes Bild mehr bei mir.
Dazu sieht das neue Dashboard imo sehr gut aus, das aktuelle hatte aber auch dringend ne Überarbeitung nötig.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Iceman am 14.07.2008 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu sieht das neue Dashboard imo sehr gut aus, das aktuelle hatte aber auch dringend ne Überarbeitung nötig.


Ich wünsche mir noch, dass die Auflistung von Inhalten schnell abläuft. Gerade mit ner 120GB Platte dauert es teilweise doch echt lange, bis alle 200 Arcadegames, Demos und CO aufgelistet sind. 

Nachtrag zu Final Fantasy 13: Scheinbar soll es wohl ein gleichzeitiger Release auf Xbox 360 und PS 3, was man so im Netz dazu liest.


----------



## Iceman (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2008 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsche mir noch, dass die Auflistung von Inhalten schnell abläuft. Gerade mit ner 120GB Platte dauert es teilweise doch echt lange, bis alle 200 Arcadegames, Demos und CO aufgelistet sind.



Jo, das stört mich selbst bei der 20GB Platte schon.

Aber mit der Gamesinstallation wird dann wohl doch bald ne 120er Platte fällig.



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2008 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag zu Final Fantasy 13: Scheinbar soll es wohl ein gleichzeitiger Release auf Xbox 360 und PS 3, was man so im Netz dazu liest.



Jupp, in USA und Europa gleichzeitig auf beiden Konsolen. Allerdings erst nach der Japanversion, die kommt nur auf der PS3 und früher.


----------



## patsche (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Iceman am 14.07.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 14.07.2008 21:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so wird es den ps3 besitzern gedankt, unglaublich es gibt keinen nennenswerten only ps 3 mehr, und m$ kauft sich munter weiter bei den topherstellern ein, klasse!

degegen erscheint ea wie'n kindergeburtstag!  

gta weg,
gran turismo weg,
und nun Final Fantasy


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				patsche am 14.07.2008 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> gta weg,
> *gran turismo weg,*
> und nun Final Fantasy


Aha  :-o

zum Rest: Entwickler & Publisher wollen vielleicht auch einfach Gewinn machen. Wenn man die verkaufszahlen der PS 3 betrachtet und die Entwicklungskosten bedenkt...


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.07.2008 07:59 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 14.07.2008 23:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gabs da irgendeine Ankündigung die ich verpasst habe? :-o 
Seit wann ist GT jetzt ( oder demnächst ) für die Xbox360 angekündigt? Ansonsten find ich die Ankündigungen sehr gut. Das Dashboard gefällt mir ziemlich gut, allerdings nerven mich die Mii's noch ein wenig, ich hoffe das diese optional sind. Das war auch ein Grund für mich gg. die Wii.

Die Option Spiele auf Festplatte zu kopieren find ich genial, vorallem wenn man die Entscheidung hat & es keine Zwangsinstallationen wie auf der PS3 gibt.

Schlussendlich hab ich mich wahnsinnig über den 16:10 Support gefreut, wenn ich nun endlich nativ meinen 22" TFT ansteuern kann ist mein Leben wieder in Ordnung.  

Vllt. noch als kleiner Seitenhieb gg. Sony: es ist zwar löblich, dass sie das PSN weiterhin kostenlos anbieten wollen, allerdings erwirtschaftet Microsoft in der Entertainmentsparte genau aus diesem Grund schwarze Zahlen. Sowas dürfte Sony, nach dem was ich bis dato so gelesen hab bezügl. den Kosten der PS3, auch gut zu Gesicht stehen. 

Egal ... ich freu mich.


----------



## patsche (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Rabowke am 15.07.2008 08:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 15.07.2008 07:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


für die xbox  nicht, über ein pc version wird aber gemunckelt, aus mit only ps 3.


----------



## EmmasPapa (15. Juli 2008)

*FFXIII für XBox 360*



			
				Bonkic am 14.07.2008 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 14.07.2008 21:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal eine äh blöde Frage. muss man bei FF noch extra Gebühren bezahlen oder sind die dann in der Goldmitgliedschaft drin    Gibt es dazu schon eine Info    Wie war es denn auf dem PC mit FF, muss man da was extra bezahlen?


----------



## patsche (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: FFXIII für XBox 360*

naja FF XIII CC bleibt ja noch only ps 3.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				patsche am 15.07.2008 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> für die xbox  nicht, über ein pc version wird aber gemunckelt, aus mit only ps 3.


Weil irgendwas gemunkelt wird ist es für dich gleich schon eine Entscheidung? Schon klar, dass die Aussage nicht von einer 08/15-mysteriösen Quelle namens Mr. Unbekannt kam, aber ne wirkliche Ankündigung war das nicht.




			
				EmmasPapa am 15.07.2008 09:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine äh blöde Frage. muss man bei FF noch extra Gebühren bezahlen oder sind die dann in der Goldmitgliedschaft drin    Gibt es dazu schon eine Info    Wie war es denn auf dem PC mit FF, muss man da was extra bezahlen?


Das FF, welches du meinst (FF11), war ein MMORPG und da fallen monatliche Gebühren an. In dem Fall braucht man auch keinen Gold-Account, sondern auch Silber-User dürfen IMO ran. Es werden ja spezielle Gebühren für das MMORPG verlangt.




			
				patsche am 15.07.2008 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> naja FF XIII CC bleibt ja noch only ps 3.


In Anbetracht dessen, was bislang immer zu FF 13 gesagt wurde, würde ich darauf auch nicht mehr viel wetten. Wenn die Verkaufszahlen von 13 stimmen, dann wird VS ganz sicher auch Multi werden.


----------



## patsche (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.07.2008 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 15.07.2008 09:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


von einer ankündigung war auch keine rede, polyphony chef kazunori yamauchi meinte nur dass er über eine pc version nachdenken würde!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				patsche am 15.07.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> von einer ankündigung war auch keine rede, polyphony chef kazunori yamauchi meinte nur dass er über eine pc version nachdenken würde!


Und genau deswegen macht deine Aussgage


> aus mit only ps 3


keinen Sinn. Noch ist es only und was zudem vielleicht 6,12 oder noch mehr Monate später mit dem Gamer passiert, ist doch eh zweitrangig. Da denken doch schon (fast) alle an Teil 6.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*

Nochmal so als Zusammenfassung/zur Klarheit:

- Die Gran Turismo Serie ist Sony-exklusiv (wenn auch der Entwickler an sich nicht eingekauft ist) glaube ich, klar könnte man theoretisch eine PC-Version entwickeln (in der News damals ging es übrigens um den asiatischen Markt), aber das war bisher nie Sonys Politik.

- Star Ocean: The Last Hope wurde bisher nur für die 360 angekündigt, wenn man gestern aber darauf achtete, sagten sie bei der Präsentation anders als bei Infinite Undiscovery (360-exklusiv) nichts von 360-Exklusiv (nicht mal, dass es "exklusiv an einem bestimmten Datum erscheint", das Wortspiel kam ja z.B. bei Rockband 2 ^^). Würde daher auch wegen Aussagen eine PS3-Version fast für sicher halten.

- The Last Remnant erscheint für 360, PS3 und sogar PC (hab aber grad nicht mehr im Kopf, ob es für 360 früher erscheint)

- Bei FFXIII soll es so ablaufen:
Zuerst entwickelt SE die japanische PS3-Version fertig und bringt sie heraus, dann wird mit der Lokalisierung für den Westen sowie mit der 360-Version begonnen (Edit: komischerweise sollen aber die 360/PS3 Versionen im Westen gleichzeitig erscheinen). Wahrscheinlich wird die US-Version vor der PAL-Version kommen. Eine japanische 360-Version wird es nicht geben.
Beide Versionen sollen identisch sein (was sie jetzt schon wissen, soso  ), denk mal ähnlich wie bei LO Diswechsel bei 360, 



Spoiler



Installation auf PS3


  ^^

- FFvs.XIII soll nicht für 360 gekommen ("nein"), aber ehrlich gesagt hätte ich eher gedacht, dieses Spiel kommt für 360. Eignet sich doch schon aufgrund des wahrscheinlich action-lastigerem Gameplay mehr. Zudem kann man ja nun gar nichts bisher als sicher ansehen, noch die letzten FF13-Präsentationen/Trailer hatten immer noch das "exklusiv für PS3" als Absicherung.

Ob das für SE als Publisher (also die MS-geldspritze außer acht gelassen) jetzt wirklich Vorteile bringt wage ich zu bezweifeln, FFXIII ist ein Systemseller und ich bezweifle sehr, ob insgesamt deutlich mehr Einheiten verkauft werden als durch einen Release auf nur einer Plattform. Wie waren eigentlich die Verkaufszahlen von LO/BD auf 360?
Für MS war das sicher nicht billig, aber eigentlich doch nur um Sony im Westen den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen (ok, die ganze PK war darauf ausgelegt  ). FFXIII war da eben ein großes Argument. Ohne jp-Version können sie aber doch nun gar keine Marktanteile in Japan gewinnen? (was eben wirklich nur mit FF möglich gewesen wäre  )

Wie Sony da schlafen konnte ist mir aber schleierhaft, vielleicht denken sie sich "Hauptsache Japan-Exklusiv"?   Bei Konami mit MGS4 lief die Partnerschaft doch auch sehr gut (oder stellt jetzt Konami bei ihrer PK ne Multi-MGS4-Director's Cut Version vor?  )


----------



## Iceman (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.07.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie waren eigentlich die Verkaufszahlen von LO/BD auf 360?



Übermäßig toll waren sie iirc nicht, aber beide Spiele haben ja auch nicht grade besonders tolle Reviews bekommen, grade Blue Dragon soll ja eher schelcht gewesen sein. Da ich JRPGs nicht abkann hab ich aber lediglich die Demo gespielt und die war relativ kurz und aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.07.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne jp-Version können sie aber doch nun gar keine Marktanteile in Japan gewinnen? (was eben wirklich nur mit FF möglich gewesen wäre  )



Ich glaub Japan hat Microsoft quasi aufgegeben, was imo auch durchaus nicht falsch ist. In den USA liegen sie weit vorne, in Europa können sie imo mit FF13 durchaus punkten und ich bezweifle, dass FF13 für die Box in Japan so viel Einfluss gehabt hätte.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.07.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Konami mit MGS4 lief die Partnerschaft doch auch sehr gut (oder stellt jetzt Konami bei ihrer PK ne Multi-MGS4-Director's Cut Version vor?  )



Ich wart ja nur noch darauf, dass MGS4 für die 360 angekündigt wird. Eigentlich rechne ich sogar relativ fest damit, nicht unbedingt auf der E3 jetzt, aber innerhalb der nächsten Monate, ähnlich wie bei Bioshock.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Iceman am 15.07.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wart ja nur noch darauf, dass MGS4 für die 360 angekündigt wird. Eigentlich rechne ich sogar relativ fest damit, nicht unbedingt auf der E3 jetzt, aber innerhalb der nächsten Monate, ähnlich wie bei Bioshock.



Ich darf verraten, dass dann aber einige kleine Aspekte geändert werden müssen ^^
Sunny spielt mit einer PSP-Slim, hat eine Steel-Metal PS3 in der Küche, den MK.II steuert man mit einem DualShock3, die Handys von Vamp/Naomi sind von Sony Ericsson sowie diverse Codecgespräche über Cell, Blu-Ray, Disk-Wechseln und PS1 (Memory Cards).
Zudem sind quasi alle PCs und Bildschirme von Apple sowie der Ingame-Ipod, gefällt MS vielleicht auch nicht so ganz *g*


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.07.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich darf verraten, dass dann aber einige kleine Aspekte geändert werden müssen ^^
> Sunny spielt mit einer PSP-Slim, hat eine Steel-Metal PS3 in der Küche, den MK.II steuert man mit einem DualShock3, die Handys von Vamp/Naomi sind von Sony Ericsson sowie diverse Codecgespräche über Cell, Blu-Ray, Disk-Wechseln und PS1 (Memory Cards).
> Zudem sind quasi alle PCs und Bildschirme von Apple sowie der Ingame-Ipod, gefällt MS vielleicht auch nicht so ganz *g*




ich bezweifele, dass das alleine einer etwaigen umsetzung tatsächlich im weg stehen würde.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Bonkic am 15.07.2008 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 15.07.2008 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sicher nicht, aber es ist halt witzig wie weit sie da mit Sony verwickelt sind (oder Kojima Productions sind einfach nur Sony-Fanboys  Nen Mac hat der Kojima im Making of ja zufällig auch ^^)


edit: noch ein Einfall: heute müsste Sony schon ein exklusives PS3-Remake von FF7 vorstellen um dagegen zu halten (und mir persönlich wäre das neue trotzdem wichtiger  )


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.07.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> FFXIII ist ein Systemseller und ich bezweifle sehr, ob insgesamt deutlich mehr Einheiten verkauft werden als durch einen Release auf nur einer Plattform.


Also an Systemseller würde ich nicht so sehr glauben. Zumindest nicht, dass dadurch mehr Exemplare verkauft werden, als bei einer Multiplattformenvariante. So richtig können IMO die exklusiven Games auf 360 und PS 3 nicht überzeugen und Hardware langfristig bewegen. Bei GTA 4 war gar nix zu sehen und die Hardwarezahlen für MGS 4 finde ich auch nicht wirklich überragend. In Japan hat es eine Woche lange für eine super Platzierung gereicht und jetzt dümpelt Sony wieder bei etwa 15k rum und in den USA sollen es wohl – nach ersten Schätzungen – nur etwa 80 bis 90k mehr als die Box sein (IMO 280k zu 360k oder so).




			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.07.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie waren eigentlich die Verkaufszahlen von LO/BD auf 360?


Es ist kein gutes Zeichen, wenn man kaum Zahlen findet. Angesehen von einigen Angaben zu Japan (LO: Anfang 2008: 105K / BD: > 200K) und USA (LO Launchmonat: 200K / BD: 50K) habe ich keine Zahlen gefunden.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.07.2008 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 15.07.2008 12:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die zahlen waren in der tat nicht berauschend, nirgendwo.
gemessen an den erwartungen (sakaguchi!), war es wohl sogar ein ziemlicher flop.

nicht umsonst wird demnächst eine umsetzung für den goldesel ds nachgeschoben.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.07.2008 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 15.07.2008 12:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx, zwar kann man das natürlich nicht auf FF übertragen, aber laut SE war ihr Beweggrund ja die starke Präsenz von der 360 im Westen. Wenn aber jRPGs dann gar nicht soo gut laufen...? (dass MS gezahlt hat wird man ja nie erfahren, aber ich bezweifle eben, dass es für MS reichte nett zu sein wie bei der PK, ich hätte ja btw noch n Kniefall erwartet  )


----------



## patsche (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.07.2008 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: noch ein Einfall: heute müsste Sony schon ein exklusives PS3-Remake von FF7 vorstellen um dagegen zu halten (und mir persönlich wäre das neue trotzdem wichtiger  )


darüber wird ja schon heftigst debattiert, klar dürfte sein das es kommt denn der markt ist gegeben, sowohl in japan wie in den westlichen länder'n, nur wann und wo ist nocht nicht ganz klar!


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.07.2008 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: noch ein Einfall: heute müsste Sony schon ein exklusives PS3-Remake von FF7 vorstellen um dagegen zu halten (und mir persönlich wäre das neue trotzdem wichtiger  )



viel witziger wärs doch, wenn sony das ff7 remake exklusiv für wii ankündigen würde.  
und so ganz ausschliessen würde ich das nicht mal...


----------



## patsche (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Bonkic am 15.07.2008 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 15.07.2008 13:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sony was für wii ankündigt halte ich für ein gerücht  
es könnte aber in der tat ein exclusives psp remake werden.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				patsche am 15.07.2008 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> das sony was für wii ankündigt halte ich für ein gerücht




oops. *rotwerd*
na ja- ihr wisst ja, was ich meine.


----------



## patsche (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Bonkic am 15.07.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 15.07.2008 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, dann werd ich mir wohl noch ne wii kaufen müßen, doof nur das ich keine anschlüße mehr am fernseher frei habe.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				patsche am 15.07.2008 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, dann werd ich mir wohl noch ne wii kaufen müßen, doof nur das ich keine anschlüße mehr am fernseher frei habe.


Dann kauf einen neuen Fernseher.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*

noch mal was zum ff 13 trailer:
komplett unbekannt, soll heissen neu, war der doch nicht, oder?
zumindest ausschnitte oder zumindest screenshots kursieren doch schon ewig im netz.
ob offiziell oder nicht, weiss ich nicht mehr.

zumindest die sturmtruppen lookalikes kamen mir doch sehr bekannt vor.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Bonkic am 15.07.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> noch mal was zum ff 13 trailer:
> komplett unbekannt, soll heissen neu, war der doch nicht, oder?
> zumindest ausschnitte oder zumindest screenshots kursieren doch schon ewig im netz.
> ob offiziell oder nicht, weiss ich nicht mehr.
> ...



Das war der Trailer, der bisher nur im geheimen (z.B. TGS07) gezeigt wurde. Screens davon waren aber z.B. in der Famitsu. Teils sind ja auch Szenen aus den öffentlichen Trailern dabei.
btw. jetzt macht das PS3-Exklusiv sogar Sinn, wurd ja immer nur in Japan gezeigt


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.07.2008 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.07.2008 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ah jetzt ja- danke.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*

Wer mit dem Kauf einer 120-GB-Festplatte liebäugelt, aktuell gibt es bei Spielegrotte.de ein Angebot für die 120-GB-Version.
120 GB Variante für 110€ + 2,5€ Versand

In Anbetracht der Ankündigung, dass die 60GB-Version + Headset + 3 Monate Live für etwa 90-95€ in den Handel kommen soll und die Platte normal ~180€ kostet, durchaus ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## patsche (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.07.2008 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer mit dem Kauf einer 120-GB-Festplatte liebäugelt, aktuell gibt es bei Spielegrotte.de ein Angebot für die 120-GB-Version.
> 120 GB Variante für 110€ + 2,5€ Versand
> 
> In Anbetracht der Ankündigung, dass die 60GB-Version + Headset + 3 Monate Live für etwa 90-95€ in den Handel kommen soll und die Platte normal ~180€ kostet, durchaus ein Schnäppchen.



das ist wirklich billig, da sollte man zuschlagen, zum glück hab ich die elite schon!  

mal ne frage, hast du wirklich 150 xbox games?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				patsche am 15.07.2008 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage, hast du wirklich 150 xbox games?


Ne, sind etwas mehr.  Es stehen noch nicht alle in der Liste, da ich hier noch einige Games habe, die das Laufwerk noch gar nicht von innen gesehen haben. 

Auch bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher, ob die Summe bei myGamercard die 0er-Arcadespiele mitzählt, die bis Ende 2007 in die Spieleliste aufgenommen wurden, selbst wenn man nur die Demo-Version ausprobiert hat.

Für eine genaue Zahl müsste ich zu Hause mal einen Blick in die Games-DB werfen. 



*Weitere Bilder und Infos zum Xbox-Dashboard-Update*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> *• There might not be any de-listing of content from the marketplace now. MIGHT. Microsoft says they haven't de-listed anything "yet", and the whole point of the new dash is to make things easier to find—the problem that de-listing games was going to solve.*
> • Playing from the hard drive still requires games to be in the drive while you play, which means you can't just load all your games onto your Xbox and swap games from your couch.
> • Hard drive gaming is mostly for saving load times.
> • The current blade-based dash design still exists inside the Guide, and they've ported a lot of the current dash features there so you can actually access much of it from inside games. No browsing marketplace though.
> ...


http://gizmodo.com/5025122/xbox-360-fall-dashboard-update-details


*Video der neuen Oberfläche*
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/36326.html


----------



## BlackDead (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.07.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 15.07.2008 16:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Woher nimmst du dir eigentlich die Zeit soviel zu zocken?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juli 2008)

*E3-Witz: Die Nintendo-PK*

So gerade eben war die Nintendo-PK zu Ende. Also viel sollte man IMO darüber nicht sagen... es war ein Trauerspiel.  Call of Duty, Guitar Hero und ein Star Wars-Spielchen wurden als die Innovationsbrecher hingestellt, Wii-Sports Resort angekündigt und das letzte Stück Hardware vorgestellt, damit die Wii-FB genauer arbeitet. Ansonsten irgendwie unglaublich deprimierend. War nicht mal gesagt worden, dass es eine große Überraschung geben würde und man hätte die Hardcorefans nicht vergessen? Das "Lächeln im Gesicht" hat Nintendo wohl ein wenig zu wörtlich genommen. Nach der PK kann man eigentlich nur über Nintendo lachen, nur die Verkaufszahlen scheinen dieser grauenhaften Produktpolitik auch noch Recht zu geben.


----------



## Iceman (15. Juli 2008)

*Nintendo*

Die Nintendo PK ist vorbei und war voller Epic Fail. Für Leute die mit Casual Games nicht viel anfangen konnten wurd lediglich nen GTA für den DS angekündigt ansonsten gabs viel Selbstbeweihräucherung für die Verkaufszahlen und einige neue Casualtitel (nen neues Animal Crossing, nen neues Wii Sports und Wii Music für die Leute die zu doof sind echte Rythmusspiele zu spielen).

Sieht so aus als würd sich Nintendo im Causal Markt sehr wohlfühlen und der Erfolg gibt ihnen ja leider Recht.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nintendo*

Wenigstens wirkt dann vielleicht die Sony-PK besser trotz der FF13-360-Version 

die Nintendo-PK... ich bin ja sowieso kein großer Nintendo-Fan und von der Wii schon gar nicht aber... ich glaube nicht, dass viele Spieler das zufrieden gestellt hat. Selbst die Casual-Games waren eher... komisch, z.B. dieser Art Rock Band Klon mit virtuellen Instrumenten.
Allein vom peinlichen Aussehen her hat es locker die Casual-Darbietungen der MS-PK getoppt  (wer stellt sich zu viert vor den TV und tut so als würde man ein Saxophon halten zu den Klängen einer Mario-Melodie??).

Aber einer von kotaku fasst es ganz gut zusammen:


> McWhertor -  Pretty low key, but I predicted that Reggie eating a sandwich on stage would have the same impact on sales


So wahr.

auch schön:


> Well, here's the good news Sony:
> 
> As long as you don't announce a new feature that makes your Ps3 rape children, you'll have a better E3 showing than Nintendo.


----------



## patsche (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.07.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 15.07.2008 16:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


besitze selber gerade mal 8 xbox360 und 4 ps 3 titel. 
dickes RESPECT, ich wüste gar nicht woher ich die zeit und vor allem das geld nehmen sollte!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*

Sony war auch eher meh

Die große Neuheit MAG wurd nicht ingame vorgestellt und mp-only SPiele freuen mich jetzt auch net so.

Andere Sachen wie Video Store (immerhin schon heute verfügbar!) und Playstation Live kannte man schon von einer anderen PK.
Auch die meisten Spiele kannte man ja so schon, da war MS trotz Sony-Copy-casual quasi interessanter da wirklich teils nicht bekannt gewesen (zudem das neue Dashboard)

GoW3 war eh klar und nur Render-Teaser...


Nix zu White Knight, IRGENDWELCHEN SE-Spielen, Heavy Rain usw.

Der Anfang war aber genial mit der Statistik-Präsentation als LBP Level.


Auch Aufbau etc. war ganz gut gemacht, zudem hat Sony eben PS2+PSP+PS3.

Nach FFXIII wäre zwar echt nur ein FF7 überraschend genug gewesen, aber trotzdem mhh.
Mir fehle jetzt primär ein ganz neues und unglaubliches SP-Spiel.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				patsche am 15.07.2008 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> besitze selber gerade mal 8 xbox360 und 4 ps 3 titel.


 Hmm, dann hast du ja doppelt so viele PS 3-Games wie ich. 



> dickes RESPECT, ich wüste gar nicht woher ich die zeit und vor allem das geld nehmen sollte!


Ja, zeitlich ist es inzwischen langsam echt ein Problem, aber die allerwenigsten Games sind zum Vollpreis gekauft und es sind auch einige Rezensionsmuster dabei.


Zur gerade abgelaufenen Sony-PK: War irgendwie nicht richtig schlecht, aber es fehlte auch irgendwie die große Ankündigung / WoW-Moment. Dachte zuerst bei God of War 3 jetzt kommt was und dann war es nur ein CG-Trailer mit einigen Landschaften und auch „MAG“ war irgendwie nicht so der Bringer. Wo waren manche Sony-Titel? Afrika? Killzone 2? White Knight? Klasse war aber die kleine „Präsentation“ der Verkaufszahlen und CO mit Little Big Planet. War nett und klasse umgesetzt und es gab einige Videos zu sehen, wo auch mal ein wenig Spiele von Drittentwicklern zu sehen waren. So etwas fehlte bei MS und Nintendo. Nur die „Entwicklerbefragungen“ / „Aussagen“ zur PS 3-Hardwarepower hätte man sich sparen können. Wirkte irgendwie lächerlich.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*

kurzkommentar zur nintendo- pk:

 

ganz im ernst, so langsam wärs wirklich mal an der zeit gewesen, auch "richtige" spiele vorzustellen.
ich mag wii sports und vermutlich auch resort, aber das alleine kanns auf dauer wohl kaum sein, oder doch? 
alle 3rd parties setzen voll auf die casual- schiene, da hätte nintendo nun wirklich mal was spektakuläres andersartiges bringen können.

schwach, ganz schwach.


----------



## patsche (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Xbox*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.07.2008 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehle jetzt primär ein ganz neues und unglaubliches SP-Spiel.



mir auch, sony ist aber auch selber schuld an dem debakel, wer nicht aupast wird halt von hinten ausgebremst wenn nicht sogar abgedrängt, aber noch ist nich alle tage abend......das hoffe ich zumindest.

mich würde mal interessieren ob sony es wuste das M$ und square/enix jetzt gemeinsame wege gehen, und wenn nein dann hätte ich gern die gesichter der offiziellen gesehen!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. Juli 2008)

*E3 Go Home...*



			
				Bonkic am 15.07.2008 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> schwach, ganz schwach.


Was ich bezogen auf mein Interessensgebiet von der ganzen E3 sagen kann. Die BigN-PK war wirklich Crap. Gut, wahrscheinlich landet Resort trotzdem im Regal, weil solche Spiele auf längere Zeit und in Gesellschaft einen gewissen Nährwert haben, aber sonst? Wohl doch kein Kid Icarus? Kein Zelda 2009? Kein Wave Race Next Gen? Kein F-Zero Next Gen? Kein StarFox Next Gen?

Die anderen Firmen / Entwickler haben mich aber auch nicht gerade angesprochen. Capcoms Resi 5 sieht plötzlich auch optisch eher mau aus, das Ghostbuster Game wirkt noch immer extrem leblos und steril, mit Spore für iPhone kann ich nun mal gar nix anfangen (was für alle iPod-Games gilt), und dieses Resistance für PSP spricht mich auch herzlich wenig an. Von Halo Wars mal wieder nur ein toller Rendertrailer, aber das eigentliche Spiel sieht immer noch äußerst durchschnittlich aus, der Wolfenstein-Teaser enttäuscht mich ebenfalls maßlos, und versprüht die optische Qualität eines CoD. Der Rage-Trailer war ein Witz und einzig der Quantum of Solace Trailer hat mich halbwegs milde gestimmt. Also für mich eine wirklich maue E3, die primär bekannte Marken fixiert, oder den Casual-Markt massiv pusht.

Regards, eX!

Edit: Dead Rising kommt für Wii (Capcom portiert mal wieder um die Wette?)
Laut Miyamoto will man noch für Wii ein neues Zelda und ein neues Mario abliefern. Zudem arbeitet man tatsächlich an 9 neuen Titeln (...wo sind die?). Bisherige Nintendo-Konsolen bekamen stets nur einen großen Mario-Teil spendiert (Paper Mario zählt nicht). Wii soll 2 bekommen. Gut für Nintendo, schlecht für die User, die sich wohl etwas mehr von der E3 erhofft haben...


----------



## Iceman (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: E3 Go Home...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr passend


----------



## McDrake (16. Juli 2008)

*Demo - Too Human*

Hat schon wer was über  die Demo geschrieben?
Hab nix mehr gefunden, darum hier mein persönlicher Eindruck:

Verdammt, die Demo hat mir echt Spass gemacht.
Warum? 
Weiss ich jetzt irgendwie auch nicht so genau.
Die Grafik ist ja nicht der Brüller und im Prinzip ists einfach ein Hack&Slay in einem sehr ungewöhnlichen Setting (Nordische Sagen treffen auf Sci-Fi).

Das ganze spielt sich ziemlich gradlinig und die Gegnerauswahl ist überschaubar.
Aber ich glaub, wenn man später die Runen besser einsetzen kann und die Waffen upgraden und den Charakter weiterentwickeln kann, wirds eine wirklich spassige Angelegenheit.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Demo - Too Human*

Neues Zero Punctuation-Review:
Alone in the Dark


----------



## McDrake (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Demo - Too Human*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 16.07.2008 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Neues Zero Punctuation-Review:
> Alone in the Dark


Muahaha
Versteh zwar nur die Hälfte, bei dieser Geschwindigkeit, aber lustig ists allemal.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Demo - Too Human*



			
				McDrake am 16.07.2008 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 16.07.2008 20:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fand ich jetzt auch mal wieder eines der besseren von ihm, war sehr geil.

Wobei das mit den Inventar z.B. ja eigentlich ne nette Sache ist, naja scheinbar in der Praxis nicht ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Juli 2008)

*US Zahlen*

NPD-Zahlen aus den USA für Juni 2008:


```
System	Juni	   Mai	     Veränderung	2008	  Insgesamt
NDS	783.000	  452.600	330.400	  3.187.000	20.777.000
Wii	666.700	  675.100	-8.400	  3.483.000	10.852.000
PS3	405.500	  208.700	196.800	  1.608.100	4.858.400
PSP	337.400	  182.300	155.100	  1.482.500	11.992.500
XBOX360	219.800	  186.600	33.200	  1.341.000	10.465.000
PS2	188.798
```
(PS2 sollte ja eigentlich nicht mehr angegeben werden, kotaku hatte sie aber dabei stehen, daher keine Vergleichszahlen)

Noja, MGS4 hatte mehr Auswirkungen als GTA4 ^^ Fast verdoppelte Verkaufszahlen für die PS3. Zudem ist Sony auch noch mit PSP und der nicht tot zu kriegenden PS2 ganz gut dabei.
Frag mich ob durch FFXIII nun auch keine Einheiten mehr bewegt werden, da sich die ganzen Multi-Titel nun schön auf 360- und PS3-only Besitzer aufteilen und man der Wii Kampflos das Feld überlässt.


US-Software-Charts für Juni:


```
Platz	Titel	System	Verkaufte Einheiten
01.	METAL GEAR SOLID 4	PS3	774.600
02.	GUITAR HERO ON TOUR	NDS	422.300
03.	NINJA GAIDEN II  	XB360	372.700
04.	WII FIT         	WII	372.700
05.	WII PLAY        	WII	359.100
06.	BF: BAD COMPANY 	XB360	346.800
07.	MARIO KART WII  	WII	322.400
08.	LEGO INDIANA JONES	WII	294.500
09.	LEGO INDIANA JONES	NDS	267.800
10.	LEGO INDIANA JONES	PS2	260.300
```
Angemerkt sei, dass bei MGS4 die Hardware-Bundles nicht mitgerechnet werden, könnte also knapp auf eine Millionen kommen (Release 12.6.)


Ist das nicht schön, bei der Wii sind in jeder Region immer die gleichen Spiele führend 
Auf was für Ideen das Nintendo (und MS sowie davor Sony) bringt sah man ja auf der E3... Ich bin jedenfalls nicht schuld wenn wir in der nächsten Generation nur noch Casual-Produktionen haben


----------



## allan20 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: US Zahlen*

gibts irgendwo ne Zusammenstellung , aufgeschlüsselt nach Monaten und Regionen über die Verkaufszahlen der einzelnen Konsolen seit deren Launch?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: US Zahlen*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 18.07.2008 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jedenfalls nicht schuld wenn wir in der nächsten Generation nur noch Casual-Produktionen haben


Betrachte es von der positiven Seite: Falls es in der nächsten Generation echt nur noch Casual-Games und entsprechende Plattformen geben sollte (was ich nicht hoffe...), dann kann man als Core-Gamer reichlich Geld sparen und sich womöglich auch mal ein Hobby zulegen, das einen effektiven Grundnutzen hat (Sport etc). MS, Sony und Nintendo wärmen pro Generation eh nur noch ihren alten Käse auf (was ja größtenteils noch halbwegs Spaß macht). Noch nie war das Zocken vorhersehbarer und auf Dauer monotoner als heute...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: US Zahlen*



			
				allan20 am 19.07.2008 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts irgendwo ne Zusammenstellung , aufgeschlüsselt nach Monaten und Regionen über die Verkaufszahlen der einzelnen Konsolen seit deren Launch?


Also eine Seite, wo man die genauen Zahlen schön übersichtlich in einer Liste findet, wüsste ich nicht.
Mit ein wenig Klickarbeit kann man sich z.B. hier mit dem Suchbegriff
"Aktuelle Hard- und Software-Verkaufszahlen aus den USA"
und
"Aktuelle Hardware-Verkaufszahlen aus Japan"
die ganzen letzten Zahlen der letzten Jahre anzeigen lassen.

Da hat man einen guten Überblick über die USA und Japan. Für Europa wird es deutlich schwieriger. Da gibt es leider keine öffentlichen Zahlen, lediglich hier und da wird etwas verkündet.

Eine Alternative wäre VGChartz, wo man sich alles auch schön grafisch anzeigen lassen kann. Problem an der Sache: Die Zahlen sind Spekulationen und Schätzungen der Seite, stimmen also nicht immer so genau mit der Realität überein. Als grobe Angabe kann man die Zahlen jedoch durchaus verwenden.




			
				eX2tremiousU am 19.07.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch nie war das Zocken vorhersehbarer und auf Dauer monotoner als heute...


Durchaus möglich. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich so viel wie in den letzten 2-3 Jahren noch nie gespielt habe.


----------



## frogi (19. Juli 2008)

*Frage zu Xbox 360 Spielen*

Hi,
wie werden die Spiele dargestellt?
Im 16.:9 Format oder im 16:10 ?
Oder ist bei jedem Game anders?

Danke


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Xbox 360 Spielen*



			
				frogi am 19.07.2008 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> wie werden die Spiele dargestellt?
> Im 16.:9 Format oder im 16:10 ?
> Oder ist bei jedem Game anders?


16 zu 9.
Man hat also mit einem 16 zu 10-Monitor eine ganz leichte Streckung, aber mit dem kommenden Herbst-Update soll die beseitigt werden. Da gibt es dann weiter Auflösungen (16 zu 10). Da wird man dann vermutlich einen minimalen Balken oben und unten haben, aber keine Streckung mehr.


----------



## frogi (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Xbox 360 Spielen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.07.2008 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 19.07.2008 19:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In welcher Form ist dieses Update dann erhältlich? Über den Xbox Live Marktplatz ?
Gibt es eine Newsquelle zu diesem Update?

Also gibt es zwar beim 16:10 Format *keine* Balken aber eine Streckung ?

Und gibt es Videos/ Bilder, die diese minimale Streckung unter dem 16:10 Format zeigen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Frage zu Xbox 360 Spielen*



			
				frogi am 19.07.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> In welcher Form ist dieses Update dann erhältlich? Über den Xbox Live Marktplatz ?


Das sogenannte Spring / Herbstupdate wird es kostenlos über Xbox Live geben (Es kommt automatisch die Frage, ob man das Update installieren will, wenn man die Konsole einschaltet / sich einloggt) bzw. Spiele, die ab Anfang 2009 erscheinen werden das Update auch mit auf der Disk haben.




> Gibt es eine Newsquelle zu diesem Update?





> New display support. Because you asked for it, we are adding 16X10 over VGA or HDMI, and support for 1440x900 or 1680x1050.


http://majornelson.com/archive/2008/07/14/some-of-the-features-in-the-new-xbox-experience-8-person-chat-vga-plus-more.aspx




> Also gibt es zwar beim 16:10 Format *keine* Balken aber eine Streckung ?


Aktuell: Ja
Eventuell ist dein Monitor ja auch in der Lage erkennt ein 16 zu 9 Bild und kann es (vielleicht optional) ohne Streckung, sprich z.B. mit nativer Pixelauflösung) anzeigen.




> Und gibt es Videos/ Bilder, die diese minimale Streckung unter dem 16:10 Format zeigen?


Ich wüsste keine. Aber man kann sich das auch einfach selber ansehen. Du nimmst ein beliebiges Bild, was in z.B. 1280 x 720 Pixeln vorliegt (z.b: das hier) und änderst die Größe mit einem beliebigen Grafikprogramm auf 1280 x 800 Pixel. (hier das Beispielbild in 1280 x 800). Wenn du dir das Bild im Vollbildmodus ansiehst, dann solltest du beim 720iger Bild einen Rand haben und die 800Pixel-Variante zeigt dann den gestreckten Zustand.

Alternativ kannst du auch einfach mal ein beliebiges PC Spiel starten, wo man als Auflösung 1280 x 720 einstellen kann. GGf. musst du im Monitor noch die feste Skalierung ausschalten (wenn über DVI / HDMI), damit du ein gestrecktes Bild hast, aber das wäre eine Möglichkeit die Streckung „in Bewegung“ zu sehen. Eventuell muss man aber – je nach Spiel – genauer hinschauen, damit man die 80Pixel mehr bemerkt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juli 2008)

*E3 bei Bild*

Verspätet, aber trotzdem einen Lacher wert. 
Auch die Bild-Zeitung hatte über die E3 berichtet:


> Ob nun "Halo 2?, "Half Life 2? oder "Doom 3? — Spielfans aus Deutschland dürfen schon mal gespannt sein, mit welchen Games sie bald die Nächte durchzocken können.


Und


> Auch bei Sony gibt es viel Neues. Bald wird es die PlayStation 3 mit eingebautem Modem geben.


Und im Videoteaser


> PlayStation 4 mit eingebautem Modem


http://www.bildblog.de/3091/mit-der-playstation-vorwaerts-in-die-vergangenheit/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmmasPapa (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: E3 bei Bild*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.07.2008 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Verspätet, aber trotzdem einen Lacher wert.
> Auch die Bild-Zeitung hatte über die E3 berichtet:
> 
> 
> ...



Da hat wohl das Hausmuttchen sich ein paar Cent dazu verdient und einige Texte abgeliefert


----------



## crackajack (21. Juli 2008)

*Monitorfrage XBox + PC*

Ahoi Konsolenfreunde, speziell XBoxer (oder auch PS3-besitzer).

Ein Kumpel will sich nun, nachdem die großen Monitore doch einigermaßen erschwinglich geworden sind, ein ordentliches Gerät für seine XBox krallen. Da der PC am besten mitangesteckt werden soll, haben wir folgendes Gerät rausgesucht:
Hyundai W241D

Irgendwelche "OMG, das S***teil doch nicht"-Einsprüche wären nett. Oder ist das momentan das Beste was zu bekommen ist?


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2008)

*[PS 3] Sony willl 150 Millionen Exemplare verkaufen*



> Trotz des eher verhaltenen Verkaufsstarts der PlayStation 3 hat Sonys Kaz Hirai große Pläne mit der Konsole und ein entsprechend hohes Ziel: 150 Millionen Geräte sollen verkauft werden.
> 
> Nach Angaben von Hirai habe die erste PlayStation 102 Millionen Einheiten verkauft, die PlayStation 2 stehe nun in ihrem neunten Jahr bei 140 Millionen Exemplaren.
> 
> ...



_eurogamer_

da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
der gute herr hirai kann doch die situation der ps3 nicht ernsthaft mit denen der vorgänger vergleichen. :-o 

ich für meinen teil, bin mir relativ sicher, dass von der aktuellen gemeration keine einzige konsole auch nur annähernd eine derart marktbeherrschende stellung einnehmen wird.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monitorfrage XBox + PC*



			
				Bonkic am 21.07.2008 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
> der gute herr hirai kann doch die situation der ps3 nicht ernsthaft mit denen der vorgänger vergleichen. :-o


Glaube ich auch nicht dran, aber man möchte sich wohl einfach positiv darstellen. Wii ist doch auch nur ein Nischenprodukte. 





			
				crackajack am 21.07.2008 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi Konsolenfreunde, speziell XBoxer (oder auch PS3-besitzer).
> 
> Ein Kumpel will sich nun, nachdem die großen Monitore doch einigermaßen erschwinglich geworden sind, ein ordentliches Gerät für seine XBox krallen. Da der PC am besten mitangesteckt werden soll, haben wir folgendes Gerät rausgesucht:
> Hyundai W241D
> ...


Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Eventuell sollte man bedenken, ob man den Komponenteneingang braucht. Wenn er eine XBox mit HDMI-Ausgang hat, dann braucht er ganz sicher keinen (Außer er möchte z.B. auch ne Wii anschließen, dann wäre Komponent ne feine Sache). Wenn er ne ältere Xbox 360 noch ohne HDMI hat, dann wäre Komp. auch nicht schlecht, da einige Xbox Oldies nicht über VGA laufen (Werden nur in 50Hz ausgegeben).

Laut Forum soll dieser 24"-Monitor auch nicht schlecht sein. Da hat sich u.a. EmmasPapa mehrfach schon sehr positiv drüber geäußert und er nutzt auch ne Xbox und PC am Schirm.


----------



## crackajack (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monitorfrage XBox + PC*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.07.2008 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ob man den Komponenteneingang braucht. Wenn er eine XBox mit HDMI-Ausgang hat, dann braucht er ganz sicher keinen


Ist eine der älteren Boxen, ohne HDMI und noch ohne RoD^^.


> Außer er möchte z.B. auch ne Wii anschließen, dann wäre Komponent ne feine Sache.


Eine Wii und PS2 gäbs zwar auch noch, aber die bleiben zumindest vorerst mal an alten Sony-Röhre hängen. Wird ansonsten doch kompliziert mit den Adaptern um das alles zu kreuzen.

Den Hyundai hat er vor allem wegen dem Thread gut gefunden:
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432196
Vor allem die Interpolation scheint gut zu sein und PC-seitig ist er nicht unbedingt ganz up to date, kann daher wohl kaum hohe Auflösungen befeuern... Blickwinkelabhänhgigkeit ist wohl wegen PVA-Panel auch gut, und das war ihm auch wichtig.



> Laut Forum soll dieser 24"-Monitor auch nicht schlecht sein.


Preismässig schmerzen ihn die ~500€ für den momentanen Favoriten eh arg. Er ist Student. Da wäre der schon eher was, aber irgendwas hat er gelesen das der nicht kann, schlechter kann, whatever, daher ist der bei der Suche rausgefallen. Ich kann nicht mehr sagen was -waren einfach zu viele.^^
Naja, wenn keiner Halt schreit, holen wir den Hyundai am Nachmittag ab.


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monitorfrage XBox + PC*



			
				crackajack am 21.07.2008 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 21.07.2008 10:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich kann den P243Wd nur empfehlen. ist halt einer mit TN Display, aber dafür sehr gut. Und kostet im Moment nur 299,00 bei Neckermann.


----------



## crackajack (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Monitorfrage XBox + PC*



			
				EmmasPapa am 21.07.2008 11:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann den P243Wd nur empfehlen. ist halt einer mit TN Display, aber dafür sehr gut. Und kostet im Moment nur 299,00 bei Neckermann.


Wie gesagt, der höhere Preis wurmt ihn eh.
Die 299 gelten aber auch nur für Deutsche. In oder nach Österreich wird das Gerät schon teurer- Neckermann geht gar nicht- und er braucht dann noch ein VGA-HD-Kabel (das Component hat er sowieso schon) und damit, wie Nali andeutet, eh Probleme. Kommt daher von den Kosten dann schon wieder fast in ähnliche Regionen. Außerdem könnte er seine Wii nie (am Component-Eingang) anstecken, hätte (vielleicht) eine etwas schlechtere Bildquali oder auch nich....
Danke trotzdem.


----------



## crackajack (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Demo - Too Human*



			
				McDrake am 16.07.2008 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt, die Demo hat mir echt Spass gemacht.
> Warum?
> Weiss ich jetzt irgendwie auch nicht so genau.
> Die Grafik ist ja nicht der Brüller und im Prinzip ists einfach ein Hack&Slay in einem sehr ungewöhnlichen Setting (Nordische Sagen treffen auf Sci-Fi).
> ...


dito

Ein bißchen Rumballern, Hicke-Hacke im Nahkampf, ein paar geringfügig knackigere Bossgegner und eine etwas wirr begonnene, aber durchaus ein bißchen was versprechende Story und Atmosphäre. Animationen, naja, Voice Acting, naja, Menü fürs Ausrüsten, naja, die Kamera ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber den rechten Stick für die Kampfrichtung ist eine nette Idee. Macht Spass damit Kombos zu machen- auch wenn ich nicht ganz weiß wie die gehen.
Machte aber jedenfalls deutlich mehr Laune wie die Hellgate-demo.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Juli 2008)

*Xbox News*

*Bioware: Mass Effect Trilogy Exclusive to 360 - Mass Effect 2 in ‘09*


> Speaking exclusively to Australian 360 at EA’s European Showcase, Muzyka also stated “we said we were committed to supporting Mass Effect as a franchise and have the trilogy on the Xbox 360, and that’s still our goal”, before adding to the question of the trilogy staying exclusive with what appears to be a subtle jibe at Sony, saying  “we’re always very ambitious in our goals and the most important thing is quality, so we’re never going to compromise that.”


http://xboxoz360.wordpress.com/2008/07/22/bioware-mass-effect-trilogy-exclusive-to-360-mass-effect-2-in-09/


*XNA Community Games pricing, marketing structure detailed*


> Microsoft has revealed the marketing and pricing plans for its Xbox Live Community Games program, which is expected to launch in some public form this holiday season in North America and select European markets.
> 
> Microsoft has set three tiers of pricing for XNA developed titles, games may cost 200MS points ($2.50) for titles 50MB or less and 400 ($5) or 800MS points ($10) for titles that weigh in at a maximum of 150MB.
> 
> ...


http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/07/22/xna-community-games-pricing-marketing-structure-detailed/


*'Jetzt bei Xbox' geht an den Start*


> Der in den USA und Großbritannien schon länger verfügbare News-Service 'Inside Xbox' für die Xbox 360 ist heute auch bei uns an den Start gegangen. 'Jetzt bei Xbox' bietet dabei regelmäßig aktuelle Informationen über Spieleentwickler, exklusive herunterladbare Inhalte, die neuesten Xbox Live Arcade Titel, Filme, die auf dem Xbox Live Videomarkt neu angeboten werden und zudem Berichterstattungen zu den wichtigsten Events der Games-Szene.


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/21387/jetzt_bei_xbox_geht_an_den_start/


* Analysts: MS needs to issue a 'real' 360 price cut*


> Hot on the heels of Microsoft's "mock" price cut where they slashed the price of the 20GB HDD Xbox 360s to $299, only to replace the $349 SKU with a 60GB HDD, Signal Hill analyst Todd Greenwald is demanding a true 360 price cut to stay competitive with the Playstation 3.


http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/07/22/analysts-ms-needs-to-issue-a-real-360-price-cut/


*Avatar hatte ursprünglich ganz andere Achievements*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/07/13/avatar-once-posed-an-achievement-challenge/


*Xbox 360-Preissenkung & 60GB-Variante im August für Europa?*


> […]now, thanks to UK retailer Play.com's £30.00 Xbox 360 20GB price cut, rumors are swirling that Microsoft will be making the same price cut and 60GB Xbox 360 announcements for European territories. An announcement that is speculated to happen during the Leipzig Game Convention this August.


http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/07/22/rumor-europe-to-get-60gb-360s-20gb-price-cut/


*Tekken 6 auch für Xbox 360?*


> […]when pressed for more information regarding PS3-exclusivity, Suzaki replied "No. It hasn't been determined yet as of the moment ..." The statement -- given how the Tekken series has been strictly placed on PlayStation platforms for the past decade -- raises some eyebrows towards the possibility of Tekken 6 landing elsewhere as well. Suzaki reaffirms that the game is still being primarily developed for the PS3 ... but with that in mind, it sounds like Namco could end up pulling an FFXIII.


http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2008/07/22/tekken-6-in-december-ps3-exclusivity-in-question/


*25 neue Missionen für Ninja Gaiden 2*


> Microsoft has announced that July 25 will see the release of 25 new missions for Ninja Gaiden II on Xbox 360. According to MS this is the "equivalent to a whole new campaign mode".
> Mission Mode is all about the gameplay, tasking players will completing 25 self-contained missions, each designed to challenge Ryu's ninja skills.
> In additional to proving yourself as a bad-ass ninja through completing all the missions, your high scores will be tracked and displayed for all to see on the Ninja Gaiden II Mission Leaderboards.
> The Ninja Gaiden II Mission Mode will be released on July 25, priced 800 MS Points.


http://www.videogamer.com/news/21-07-2008-8871.html

Nur wohl leider nicht für Spieler aus Deutschland…


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juli 2008)

*Vermischtes*

 First in-game MAG shot released



> The US PlayStation Blog’s published the first in-game shot of Massive Action Game, the big-ticket Zipper title shown in the Sony E3 press conference last week.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_vg247_

 Iwata entschuldigt sich für E3 



> (...)Jetzt hat sich Satoru Iwata für die schwache Performance entschuldigt. In einem Interview mit Forbes erklärte er, dass scheinbar der Eindruck entstanden sei, dass Nintendo sich nicht mehr um Coregamer kümmern würde. Das sei ein Mißverständnis, und eines, das er gerne ausräumen würde. Er möchte sich für die E3 Media Briefings entschuldigen, vor allem bei denen, die auf das nächste Mario- oder Zelda-Spiel gewartet hatten. Leider brauchen diese großen Spiele eine lange Entwicklungsperiode, und diese E3 schien nicht der richtige Zeitpunkt für die Ankündigung zu sein.



_ign/ gamers.at_

 Electronic Arts beschwert sich über Wii-Steuerung



> (...)"Wenn ich etwas anführen müsste, unter dem wir gelitten haben, so wäre dies die ungenaue Steuerung der Wii. Daher funktionieren einige Genres auf der Konsole einfach nicht so gut. Darunter auch einige Marken aus unserem Sortiment. Stellt man sich zum Beispiel vor, Dead Space mit Nunchuk und Wii-Mote steuern zu müssen, sieht man das Problem. Würde Nintendo die Genauigkeit erhöhen, wäre die Spielerfahrung auch deutlich besser.", erklärt Riccitello.



_gameradio_


----------



## crackajack (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Bonkic am 23.07.2008 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Electronic Arts beschwert sich über Wii-Steuerung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unfähig?
RE4 und Metroid Prime spielen sich super mit wii-mote. Bei Dead Space ginge das sicher genauso. Probleme gibt es doch nur mit der Bewegungserkennnung, der Pointer ist doch klasse.


----------



## McDrake (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				crackajack am 23.07.2008 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> unfähig?
> RE4 und Metroid Prime spielen sich super mit wii-mote. Bei Dead Space ginge das sicher genauso. Probleme gibt es doch nur mit der Bewegungserkennnung, der Pointer ist doch klasse.


Vor allem hat EA doch bei Blox gezeigt, dass sie das eigentlich beherrschen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Bonkic am 23.07.2008 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> _ign/ gamers.at_
> 
> Electronic Arts beschwert sich über Wii-Steuerung
> 
> _gameradio_



Dazu passt noch, dass Nintendo scheinbar sämtliche Dritthersteller über das Wiimote-Upgrade im Dunkeln gelassen hatte und diese ergo erst jetzt damit anfangen können eine genauere Erkennung in die Spiele einzubauen (wobei diese ja immer eher optional sein muss, gibt ja auch Wiimotes ohne das Ding).
http://kotaku.com/5027994/third+party-devs-kept-in-dark-over-wii-motionplus

Nintendo muss sich halt Vorteile gegen die Konkurrenz vorbehalten, auch wenn es auf der eigenen Konsole ist *g*


@Mass Effect: Da steht aber nicht wirklich ein Ausschluss der PS3 drin.
zudem:


> Update 7:21 PM: Speaking to Joystiq, a BioWare representative stated the above information as "incorrect," noting that Muzyka has "never confirmed any plans of Mass Effect exclusivity for the trilogy."




btw: capcom hat ja jetzt auch wieder nen Bock geschossen. Von  der 360 wollten eigentlich "alle" (PS3+PC) Dead Rising haben, stattdessen gab es einen Lost Planet Port (welcher bei der PS3 schlecht ist und zudem dann kurz darauf das Addon? wieder nur für die 360 kommt)
Was macht Capcom? Sie bringen jetzt Dead Rising für die Wii und laut den Screens schrumpfte die Zombiemasse auf 1-2 Dutzend 
Erfüllen manchmal ähnlich die Kundenwünsche wie Sega (Sonic and the Black Knight  )


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				crackajack am 23.07.2008 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.07.2008 09:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das stimmt der "pointer" funktioniert exzellent.
und das ist zumindest für shooter wohl das ausschlaggebende.
wieso ea gerade dieses beispiel nennt, ist mir auch schleierhaft.

anders sieht es mit den beschleunigungsmessern aus.
die sind mitunter doch arg ungenau und fehlerbehaftet, auch wenn die software das vielleicht teilweise noch auszubügeln vermag.
das problem besteht unter anderem bei sportspielen, weil die bewegungen einfach -anders als von nintendo im vorfeld behauptet!- _nicht_ 1:1 umgesetzt werden. 

aber hier ist ja mit der wiimote + abhilfe in sicht. 
diese abhilfe wird aber natürlich kostenpflichtig sein, weshalb abzuwarten sein wird, in welchem maße sie eingesetzt wird.

grundsätzlich finde ich die wiimote- verbesserung natürlich zunächst mal sehr gut.
aber dass man für etwas zur kasse gebeten wird, was von vornherein als standard angepriesen wurde, grenzt schon an frechheit.

aber vielleicht kommt ja alles anders und wir bekommen für jede wiimote den plus- zusatz umsonst...


----------



## crackajack (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Bonkic am 23.07.2008 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> aber vielleicht kommt ja alles anders und wir bekommen für jede wiimote den plus- zusatz umsonst...


Oh ja, und ein Gratisspiel für alle wii-Besitzer die tatsächlich 250€ für das überteuerte Ding hingelegt haben.
Imo wäre das mal echt ein kleines Entgegenkommen für den doch überzogenen Preis der HW, aber gerade weil die HW teuer bleibt, ist mit dem nciht wirklich zu rechnen.
Aber hey, die Kondome für die wii-motes gabs umsonst.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Bonkic am 23.07.2008 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> das stimmt der "pointer" funktioniert exzellent.
> und das ist zumindest für shooter wohl das ausschlaggebende.
> wieso ea gerade dieses beispiel nennt, ist mir auch schleierhaft.


Also ein wenig stimme ich EA aber schon zu. Sicherlich der Pointer mag insgesamt gar nicht mal so schlecht funktionieren, allerdings empfand ich die Shootersteuerung recht schnell als anstrengend und recht stressig. Was auch daran liegt, dass man nur sehr wenige Tasten auf der Remote wirklich erreichen kann ohne gleich den Blickwinkel zu verreißen.




*Neue Xbox Arcade-Inhalte*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1942 Joint Strike für 800 Points / Demo – 150 MB

*N+Levelpack #1* – 280 KB – 200 Points


> 150 new single-player levels
> 50 new co-op levels





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kostenpunkt: 200Points
Levepack 2 wird ebenfalls 200 Points kosten und Pack #3 wird kostenlos kommen.
http://www.gamerbytes.com/2008/07/n_expansion_coming_this_week_d.php


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				crackajack am 23.07.2008 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.07.2008 10:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man wird ja noch träumen dürfen.   

aber ernsthaft; entweder das ding wird spottbillig oder -und das wäre schon fast keine alternative mehr- liegt ausnahmslos jedem spiel bei.
ansonsten kann nintendo das ding gleich wieder in die tonne treten.

ich kauf mir doch keine 3 zusätze (+das eine beiliegende) für wii sports resort oder sonstwas.


----------



## klausbyte (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*

Von was redet ihr? :o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Bonkic am 23.07.2008 10:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich kauf mir doch keine 3 zusätze (+das eine beiliegende) für wii sports resort oder sonstwas.


Bei der aktuellen Nintendo-Controllerpolitik würde ich aber mal stark davon ausgehen, dass man zur Kasse gebeten wird. Habe IMO irgendwo auch schon was von Preisen um die 30$ für die Erweiterung gelesen.


----------



## Gunter (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				klausbyte am 23.07.2008 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Von was redet ihr? :o


scheinbar ein zusatz für die wii-fernbedienung, für genauere bewegungsabfrage. hab kurz gegoogelt, guck mal das video hier auf der seite:
http://www.softwareheadlines.com/modules/planet/view.article.php/280893

sieht interessant aus. darf ich dann natürlich für alle 4 controller kaufen...  
(bzw eben 3, 1x liegts ja dem spiel bei)


----------



## klausbyte (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Gunter am 23.07.2008 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 23.07.2008 10:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah cool. Wo steckt man das drauf? :o das hab ich noch nicht gecheckt.

Aber der Schwertkampf is cool ^^


----------



## Gunter (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				klausbyte am 23.07.2008 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah cool. Wo steckt man das drauf? :o das hab ich noch nicht gecheckt.
> 
> Aber der Schwertkampf is cool ^^


ich nehme an, unten an die wiimote. da ist ja sonst der stecker für den nunchuck-controller. dieser wird dann vermutlich auf den plus-aufsatz drangesteckt.


----------



## klausbyte (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Gunter am 23.07.2008 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 23.07.2008 11:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hm stimmt. Aber das Waverace hat er ja mit Nunchuck gespielt :o

vielleicht durchgeschleift? Hm aber schon krass was man aus einem eigentlich schon fertigen Gerät mitsamt seiner Infrastruktur noch heraus holen kann :o

Ich sehe das eher positiv, als die die sich darüber beschweren, dass sie sich was kaufen müssen. Das ist halt Innovation


----------



## Gunter (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				klausbyte am 23.07.2008 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das eher positiv, als die die sich darüber beschweren, dass sie sich was kaufen müssen. Das ist halt Innovation


klar, andererseits "muss" man sich diesen aufsatz dann für jeden controller dazukaufen, und je nach preis kann das dann schon ins geld gehen. aber was würden wir denn sonst machen. ^^

wieso interessierst du dich überhaupt für die wii? dachte du bist grad so ps3-fixiert? du weißt, dass man sich bei der wii auch bewegen muss?


----------



## klausbyte (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Gunter am 23.07.2008 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso interessierst du dich überhaupt für die wii? dachte du bist grad so ps3-fixiert? du weißt, dass man sich bei der wii auch bewegen muss?


Meine Freundin hat ne Wii. Die Sportspiele sind ja jetzt net so der Reiser, zumindest die alten nicht. Aber Mario Kart WIIIIIIIIII macht tierisch Spaß ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Juli 2008)

*PS3 - Siren: Blood Curse*

So, heute ist es soweit ^^

Siren: Blood Curse (von Sony, also PS3-Exklusiv) ist im PS-Store erschienen.
Gesamtspiel kostet 29,99€  und ist insgesamt 9,8GB groß (Download als auch Platzverbrauch). Man lädt dabei allerdings jede der 12 Kapitel als einzelne Dateien herunter. Ergo muss man nur das erste Kapitel herunterladen und kann loszocken, den Rest kann man dann im Hintergrund runterladen.

Alternativ gibt es das Spiel in 4 Episoden (mit je 3 Kapiteln) unterteilt für je €9,99 mit je ca. 3GB Größe. Schätze mal der Download läuft auch hier wie beschrieben ab. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob man mit der 1. Episode anfangen muss (oder ob es story/gameplaytechnisch überhaupt Sinn macht mit einer späteren Episode zu starten).
- 1. The Siren's Call
- 2. No Refuge
- 3. Nest of Devils
- 4. The End is the Beginning

Das Spiel gibt es NICHT im deutschen Store (auch nicht in Australien, welche inzwischen ja sehr mit unserer USK konkurrieren wollen  ).
Anders als scheinbar in Australien wurde es aber von der USK bewertet und hat ein "keine Jugendfreigabe" bekommen.


Bei den meisten funktionieren die Kreditkarten ja nur im Heimatland und wenn, dann nur noch im US-Store (und nicht z.B. in England), daher:
Edit: In den USA sind die 12 Kapitel in 3 statt 4 Episoden unterteilt.
Größen: Episodes 1 - 12 (8.91 GB), Episodes 1 - 4 (2.95 GB), Episodes 5 - 8 (2.79 GB), Episodes 9 -12 (3.16 GB)
Preis ist hier $39,99 für das ganze Spiel und für eine der Episoden $14,99
Im US-store gibt es auch immer noch die frei zugängliche Demo (welche aber eher einen Eindruck von der Atmosphäre gibt, ist noch sehr früh im Spiel, noch keine Gegnersicht und noch keine Passagen, bei denen es wirklich wichtig ist zu schleichen und das Verhalten der "Zombies" zu kennen etc.)
btw. geht meine Prepaid-KK immer noch im US-Store, trotz gegenteiliger Ankündigungen.

PSN-Cards gibt es auch in den USA, allerdings ist es da im Moment etwas seltsam wo man sie bekommt und wo nicht. Als Import hab ich anders als die Japan/Hongkong-PSN-Cards auch noch nirgendwo gesehen.

Die Download-Version *soll* teilbar sein (oder besser gesagt: Ist mit anderen Accounts spielbar), falls man also PS3-Leute im Bekanntenkreis hat (maximal zu fünft und eher lieber weniger, ist ja eigentlich für den Konsolenaustausch gedacht) kann man sich den Preis ja teilen ^^ Verwundern würde es mich nicht, denn neuerdings geht das ja auch mit den beiden bisherigen Ausnahmen Warhawk und GT5p.


Eine Disk-Version auf Blu-ray kam heute nur in Japan und Asien heraus (dort "Siren: New Translation"). Auch bei den neuesten Vorstellungen für den US-Store wird gesagt, dass es nur eine Download-Version geben soll.
Asien hat dafür keine Download-Version  Bzw. in Japan gab es vor 1,5 Wochen eine zwei-Tages Promo, bei der man eine Japan-Version als Download im Jp-Store kaufen konnte. Das war aber eher für die Fans gedacht, da man es so vor der Ladenversion spielen konnte (die Episoden wurden aber erst nach und nach freigeschaltet bis zum eigentlichen Release). War zudem 500Yen (5500) billiger als der UVP. Selbiger ist übrigens billiger als ein PS3-Vollpreistitel (wobei die imo schnell auf diesen 6000Yen Wert fallen).

Mehrere Forenuser haben inzwischen bestätigt, dass die Asia-Disk-Version (eventuell auch die Japan-Version) neben der in allen Versionen enthaltenen englischen Sprachausgabe auch englische Untertitel sowie Texte hat (+englisches Handbuch). Weitere Sprachen wie deutsche Texte wären sogar möglich, gibt es aber keine Infos.

Erfreulicherweise benötigt die Disk-Version auch nur eine 5gb (statt 10gb, wobei es hier wohl eher am wahrscheinlich von Sony gesetzen 5gb Installationsdatei-Limit liegt) Pflichtinstallation
Als PSN-Titel (Warhawk, GT5p) wird das Spiel ja eher auf die Festplatten-Datenraten hin programmiert worden sein. Dennoch 5gb weniger und sicher schneller als der Download/erneut runterladen ^^


Was sich Sony bei der jeweiligen Veröffentlichungsart, Preisen etc. denkt sei ihnen überlassen. Eventuell hat es etwas damit zu tun, dass sich Siren1 und 2 nicht besonders gut im Westen verkauft hatten (Teil2 kam sogar nur in Europa raus und nicht in den USA). bei der Download-Version geht ja quasi 100% an Sony, ohne sehr große Teile an den Handel abgeben zu müssen (besseres Modell bei kleineren Zielgruppen? Wobei die in Europa mangels große KK-Verbreitung sowieo neuartige Vertriebsart/Downloadgröße etc ja nun künstlich sehr klein gehalten wird).


Ich bin im Moment recht gehyped von dem Spiel, man liest nur gutes von denen die es schon zocken. Würde es am liebsten direkt nachher im US-Store kaufen, aber bestelle jetzt mal die Asia-Disk-Version ^^

hatte damals nur die Demo zu Siren(2?) gespielt, aber was man so an Szenen schon in Videos sah, gibt es ja quasi einen ordentlichen Schuss MGS-Gameplay (mit Zombies  ) in Siren
. z.B. Verstecken nachdem man Lärm gemacht hatte und der Gegner angelockt wurde. Möglichkeiten finden Gegner abzulenken (gerade wichtig wenn man einen hilfloseren Charakter spielt, zudem bleiben die Gegner nicht dauerhaft tot) Anders als früher ist die Gegnersicht (man sieht dann was der Gegner macht oder wie er nach dem Spieler sucht) nun besser integriert, nämlich als Splitscreen zum eigentlichen Spielbild.

Auch das rund-ums-Spiel ist recht aufwändig, in den freigespielten Archieven gibt es allerhand Zusatzinfo, echte Fotos usw. Selbst Links zu viralen Webseiten gibt es, z.B.ein Blog von einem der Charaktere inkl. seltsamer Beobachtungen.
Auch die Spielzeit liegt im Standardbereich solcher Titel (wobei die dann Vollpreis sind ^^), also wohl 10 Stunden aufwärts, soll eher mehr sein aber mal abwarten.
Was man so von Spielern liest, soll es sogar "unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten" geben wie man an den Gegner vorbei kommt und wie man die Missionen erledigt, wäre ja perfekt in Kombination mit der tollen Inszenierung.
Ein paar gute Wertungen gibt es ja auch schon, Horror ist laut Demo/Trailer/Vollversionsbesitzern auch sehr gut. Da schmerzt es dann nicht mehr so, falls SH Homecoming wirklich eher meh wird. 



P.S.: Elefunk ist super  (und im US-Store ja nur ca. 3,50€). Neben den Missionen ist auch der Multiplayer lustig geworden, eine Art Jenga 
Soll nicht Fanboyhaft klingen, aber bei den PSN-Spielen hält Sony wirklich das Versprechen, Klasse statt Masse zu liefern. Vor allem sind es nicht nur Shooter xy sondern wirklich interessanter Konzepte, für die man gerne mal ein paar € ausgibt (zudem sind die Preise meist sehr fair)- zumindest ich (ich betrachte das vor allem im Hinblick auf XBLA).
Teils warte ich da sogar sehr gespannt drauf, speziell auf flower und The Last Guy.
Heute wird man dann noch bei PixelJunk Eden reinschnuppern können und bei Fat Princess warte ich nur noch Preis+Umfang ab http://kotaku.com/5025699/fat-princess-on-psn-could-be-our-gots (btw. nach der RE5-Rassismus-Debatte haben ein paar vollschlanke homosexuelle Damen in ihren Blogs sehr empfindlich auf Fat Princess reagieren, die Threads in anderen Foren sind zu köstlich


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				klausbyte am 23.07.2008 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das eher positiv, als die die sich darüber beschweren, dass sie sich was kaufen müssen. Das ist halt Innovation



sehe ich grundsätzlich genauso.
aaaaaaber; nintendo hatte versprochen, dass die wii die 1:1 umsetzung von bewegungen von beginn an beherrschen würde.
von einer zusatzperipherie, war da nie -bis zur e3 `08- die rede.

und innovation hin oder her: 
mal angenommen, _nali_ hätte recht und wir setzen für den wiimotion+ zusatz mal so grob 20 € an:

dann kostet ein (!!!) kompletter controller 80 € !!!

ganz im ernst- irgendwo ist dann schluss mit lustig.


----------



## Gunter (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Bonkic am 28.07.2008 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> mal angenommen, _nali_ hätte recht und wir setzen für den wiimotion+ zusatz mal so grob 20 € an:
> 
> dann kostet ein (!!!) kompletter controller 80 € !!!
> 
> ganz im ernst- irgendwo ist dann schluss mit lustig.


das ist wirklich heftig, wenn man die einzelpreise summiert. ganz großes aua.  

gottseidank habe ich bereits 4 wiimote+nunchuck sets, so dass ich "nur" 4x den wiimote+ zusatz brauchen würde ... somit 80 euro "statt" 240euro, was im endeffekt aufs gleiche rauskommt, sich aber besser verdauen lässt. (240 euro = 3 sets, eins liegt da der wii bereits bei)

OMG, 3 komplette controller kosten fast soviel wie die ganze konsole.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juli 2008)

*Sonys Quartalsgewinn fällt um 47 Prozent*



> Sony hat im ersten Quartal (01.04.08 - 30.06.0 des laufenden Geschäftsjahres (01.04.08 - 31.03.09) 47 Prozent weniger Gewinn im Vergleich zum Vorjahr erzielt.(...)
> Als Grund für den Gewinnrückgang werden ein starker Yen und schwache Abverkäufe bei Bravia-Fernsehern sowie Cyber-shot-Kameras genannt.(...)
> 
> Der Umsatz der Sparte 'Game' stieg auf Yen 229,6 Mrd. (Euro 1,34 Mrd. / USD 2,13 Mrd.). Der operative Gewinn liegt bei Yen 5,4 Mrd. (Euro 31,8 Mio. / USD 50,1 Mio.), was ein Plus von 2,4 Prozent entspricht.
> ...



_gamefront_

den gewinn der spielesparte als mickrig zu bezeichnen, wäre wohl schon eine ziemliche übertreibung.
immerhin werden überhaupt mal wieder schwarze zahlen geschrieben. 

hätte ausserdem nicht erwartet, dass die ps3 jetzt schon vor dem vorgänger liegt, in sachen softwareverkäufe. 

und immer wieder stelle ich mir die frage, was die ganzen leute mit ihrer psp anstellen.
spielen kanns jedenfalls nicht sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sonys Quartalsgewinn fällt um 47 Prozent*



			
				Bonkic am 29.07.2008 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> hätte nicht erwartet, dass die ps3 jetzt schon vor dem vorgänger liegt, in sachen softwareverkäufe.


 Also das wundert mich nun nicht so sehr. Immerhin ist die PS 3 bald 2 Jahre auf dem Markt und abgesehen von Guitar Heroe (und anderen Massenmarktspielen) gab es ja in letzter eigentlich gar nix mehr für die PS 2. Da kann die PS 3 dagegen mit GTA 4, MGS 4 und anderen Multi-Titeln doch auf deutlich bessere Software blicken.



			
				Bonkic am 29.07.2008 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> und immer wieder stelle ich mir die frage, was die ganzen leute mit ihrer psp anstellen.
> spielen kanns jedenfalls nicht sein.


Das ist auch etwas, was ich nicht kapieren.


Und noch was zu Sony:
*Kopfschuss statt 360-Spiel*


> Es ist mal wieder köstlich zu sehen, wie sich wichtige Persönlichkeiten im Spiele-Business ein bisschen aufführen wie im Kindergarten. Jüngstes Beispiel: Kaz Hirai, Präsident von Sony Computer Entertainment, der laut Kotaku von der schwedischen Zeitung Aftonbladet im Interview nach einem 360-exklusiven Spiel gefragt wurde, das er gerne auf der PlayStation 3 sehen würde.
> 
> Die erste Antwort: "Ich glaube nicht, dass ich eines auswählen muss."
> 
> ...


http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/PlayStation2/3999/1817863/Sony.html


Und zufällig kurze Zeit nachdem MS Online-Community-Games angekpndigt habe, gibt es von Sony:
*Buzz! for PS3 Home*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Text und Bilder


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sonys Quartalsgewinn fällt um 47 Prozent*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.07.2008 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 29.07.2008 11:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das stimmt schon, die besseren titel gab es auf ps3.
hätte aber gedacht, dass die 120 millionen + ps2 besitzer doch noch die nase vorn hätten ggü den paar ps3 besitzern, was den softwareabsatz angeht.
und selbst wenns "nur" singstar, buzz und co. wären, die sich verkaufen.

sieht aber wohl tatsächlich so aus, als würde die ära der ps2 schon dieses jahr ein ende finden.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sonys Quartalsgewinn fällt um 47 Prozent*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.07.2008 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zufällig kurze Zeit nachdem MS Online-Community-Games angekpndigt habe, gibt es von Sony:
> *Buzz! for PS3 Home*



Klar, das haben die nach der E3 schnell zusammengebastelt 
Es gab ja schon davor eigene Bereiche zu ein paar PS3-Spielen inkl. Minigames etc.

Bei Home merkt man die lange Entwicklungszeit, während man in der Beta die ganzen Features für die Masse einbaut/verfeinert/testet ist wohl ein großer Teil der Entwickler damit beschäftigt einfach Inhalte zu erstellen. Die ganzen Objekte und Räume erstellen sich ja nicht von alleine.
Man vergleiche diese Eingangshalle aus dem 1. Trailer + Kino etc. + die paar verschiedenen eigenen Häuser mit dem, was es heute so gibt.
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/36632.html


----------



## Iceman (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sonys Quartalsgewinn fällt um 47 Prozent*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 29.07.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, das haben die nach der E3 schnell zusammengebastelt
> Es gab ja schon davor eigene Bereiche zu ein paar PS3-Spielen inkl. Minigames etc.



Da der Link von Nali nicht funktioniert kann ich jetzt nicht sagen wieviele Infos es dazu schon gibt. Aber nen paar Bilder zusammenwerfen und ne Pressemitteilung schreiben geht locker in der Zeit seit der E3 
Die Spiele die bisher für Home angekündigt waren waren ja eher so Sachen wie Billiard etc. wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 29.07.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Home merkt man die lange Entwicklungszeit, während man in der Beta die ganzen Features für die Masse einbaut/verfeinert/testet ist wohl ein großer Teil der Entwickler damit beschäftigt einfach Inhalte zu erstellen. Die ganzen Objekte und Räume erstellen sich ja nicht von alleine.



Und ich frage mich immer noch ob Home überhaupt genug Leute interessiert. Ich persönlich brauche keinen Second Life Verschnitt um meine Konsole zu steuern und finde das Konzept arg umständlich und überflüssig.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sonys Quartalsgewinn fällt um 47 Prozent*



			
				Iceman am 29.07.2008 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Link von Nali nicht funktioniert kann ich jetzt nicht sagen wieviele Infos es dazu schon gibt. Aber nen paar Bilder zusammenwerfen und ne Pressemitteilung schreiben geht locker in der Zeit seit der E3


Kapier ich nicht. Bei mit geht der Link und ich habe da nix editiert. :o
Hier ein Bild der Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Durchaus möglich, dass Sony da schon länger dran arbeitet, aber warum würde man so etwas nicht auf der E3 vorstellen / zeigen / erwähnen?
Home soll ja nun "bald" kommen... Zumindest die offene Beta.



> Und ich frage mich immer noch ob Home überhaupt genug Leute interessiert. Ich persönlich brauche keinen Second Life Verschnitt um meine Konsole zu steuern und finde das Konzept arg umständlich und überflüssig.


Das wird die Zeit zeigen, wobei ich es ähnlich sehe. Es ist ja ganz nett, was alles angedacht / geplant ist, aber wenn man auf der Konsole spielen möchte, dann ist der ganze grafische Schnickschnack eher überflüssig und ein entsprechenden MP-Interface mit entsprechenden Features wäre sehr viel wichtiger. Aber vermutlich ist es auch der Weg, den Sony gehen möchte, um die Kosten für das PSN ein wenig abzufangen.




*EA hat auf die falsche Plattform gesetzt*


> Gegenüber MercuryNews hat EAs CEO John Riccitiello zugegeben, dass man zuerst die falschen Plattformen fokussiert hätte, da man von einem anderen Marktführer ausging. […]Mittlerweile habe man allerdings eine *breite Fülle hochklassiger Software* im Angebot, sowohl für Wii, als auch für den DS.


 http://www.areagames.de/areagames/news/89789/EA-hat-mit-360-und-PS3-auf-das-falsche-Pferd-gesetzt.aspx


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sonys Quartalsgewinn fällt um 47 Prozent*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.07.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Durchaus möglich, dass Sony da schon länger dran arbeitet, aber warum würde man so etwas nicht auf der E3 vorstellen / zeigen / erwähnen?
> Home soll ja nun "bald" kommen... Zumindest die offene Beta.



Naja, immerhin steht da z.B. Buzz Home Idea Page 2 mit 25. Juni 2007 als Datum und bei den Screens des eigentlichen Bereiches 20. August 2007 
Wird scheinbar wohl auch demnächst eingebaut werden (für die geschlossene Beta).
Zeig dann aber gleichzeitig dann doch, wie schnell man scheinbar so einen Bereich erstellen kann. Die Tools sind allerdings auch extra dafür ausgelegt, dass man eigene vorhandene Modells von Produkten etc. einfach importieren kann.

Hätte eigentlich auch mit nichts anderem gerechnet, wenn man schon für Buzz nen eigenen Bereich macht, dann muss da auch ein Quiz rein. Klingt, da Massen "1-2-oder-3", ja auch ganz lustig.


@Ice: Neben den Arcade-Maschinen liefert Home an sich so Sachen wie Bowling, Schach, Billard, Modellboote etc. als "MP"-Minispiele mit. Die bisherigen Gamespaces (Resistance, Uncharted, Warhawk) in der Beta haben glaube ich keine solche Zusatzspiele (?). Warhawk hat noch diesen Tisch, auf dem man Strategien für die jeweiligen Areale planen kann.
Aber das ist ja alles nur Bonus, im Kern geht es darum Produkte ideal präsentieren zu können. So ein Gamespace von Uncharted oder auf Leinwänden laufende Film/Spieletrailer sind natürlich eigentlich nur Werbung für das Spiel, nur würde das niemand als störend erachten.
Im Gegenteil, so hat das ganze einen spielerischen Charakter, man schaut sich quasi einen neuen Level an (mit anderen Leuten) und gerade solche Konzepte wie das von Buzz werden sicher die Leute stärker zu ihrem Bereich ziehen können und dann kauft vielleicht auch jemand davon das Spiel oder man kann gezielt über die Nachfolger informieren (+ der mmo-Charakter, da wird dann sicher mal erzählt, man sollte sich mal dies und jenes anschauen).

Sony plant ja etwas größer und möchte auch Firmen anderer Bereiche wie Klamottenlabels da rein bekommen.
Für solche Scherze muss man aber abwarten, wie sehr und in welcher Form Home von den Leute verwendet wird. Optional und gratis so etwas aber auf zig Millionen PS3-Besitzer loszulassen sollte aber sicher keine Totgeburt erzeugen.

Avatar+Wohnung+eigene-Dateien+3D-Trophys stellen bei Konsolen zudem die bisher größte eigene Zurschaustellung dar (nicht negativ gemeint).


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vermischtes*



			
				Bonkic am 28.07.2008 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> aaaaaaber; nintendo hatte versprochen, dass die wii die 1:1 umsetzung von bewegungen von beginn an beherrschen würde.
> von einer zusatzperipherie, war da nie -bis zur e3 `08- die rede.


Ganz ehrlich: Ich fühle mich von Nintendo veräppelt. Zumal ich keinen Sinn in diesem neuen Technik-Add-On erkennen kann, und der Markt generell keinen Bedarf dafür zu haben scheint, weil die Grundlage fehlt. Von den ganzen Thrid-Party-Spielen nutzen maximal Resident Evil 4, Resident Evil TUC, Medal of Honor Heroes 2 und Boom Blox die Wii-Steuerung auf befriedigende bzw. gute Art. Der Rest bekommt es nicht wirklich gebacken, die Bewegungen halbwegs ordentlich zu übersetzen. Richtig fies war ja Alone in the Dark. Wenn ich jetzt sehe, dass dieses Add-On erscheint, obwohl die Entwickler schon mit der normalen Wii-Steuerung überfordert sind, dann frage ich mich, wer davon eigentlich profitieren soll? Muss man das Ding überhaupt kaufen? Laufen speziell für das Add-On konzipierte Spiele (Red Steel 2) auch ohne dieses Ding? Preis? Verbreitung? Effektiver Nutzen? Nur damit ich Wii Sports Resort etwas besser kontrollieren kann, wird mal eben ein neues Gerät auf den Markt geworfen, das noch mehr Wellen in der unruhigen Wii-See entstehen lässt? Ich kann Nintendo nicht verstehen. Und ob der Entwicklermarkt das Ding überhaupt annimmt, halte ich auch für fraglich. Ähnlich „doof“ wie dieses Balance Board. Da wurde auch ein Fremdsupport versprochen, den es bis heute faktisch nicht gibt. Und Raving Rabbids 3 ist nun nicht gerade ein Argument, um das Board zu erwerben...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juli 2008)

*Nintendo: Quartalsbericht*



> Nintendo teilt in ihrem Quartalsbericht mit, dass der Gewinn des Unternehmens im 1. Quartal des aktuellen Finanzjahres (1. April - 30. Juni 200 um 34% im Vergleich zum Vorjahr gestiegen ist. Dafür sorgten die weiterhin sehr guten Abverkäufe der Wii und des DS, sowie ein starker Yen.
> 
> Der operative Gewinn stieg demnach von 90,6 Mrd. Yen (ca. 538 Mio. EUR) auf 119,2 Mrd Yen an (ca. 708 Mio. EUR), während der Netto-Gewinn von 80,3 Mrd. Yen (ca. 477 Mio. EUR) auf 107,3 Mrd. Yen (ca. 637 Mio. EUR) anstieg.
> 
> ...



_nintendo/ consolewars_

wii > ds?


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juli 2008)

*Überraschungshit Boom Blox?*



> In its first quarter earnings call last night, EA said that Spielberg Wii puzzler Boom Blox has now sold *more that 450,000 units*.
> 
> The game was feared to have tanked after week one sales were shown at 60,000 copies when it released earlier this year.



_vg247_

tja, wer hätte das gedacht?  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. August 2008)

*Id zu BD vs DVD*

*Wenn Lizenzkosten die Anzahl der Datenträger bestimmen oder warum laut ID-Software „Rage“ auf der Xbox 360 schlechter aussehen wird*


> id's post-apocalyptic open-world shooter Rage (PC, PS3, 360, Mac) will look worse on Xbox 360 due to the compression needed to fit the game's assets on two DVDs, programmer John Carmack revealed at tonight's QuakeCon keynote.
> 
> According to Carmack, *the royalty fees to include a third disc in the Xbox 360 version would be so high that it simply isn't a feasible solution*, with the programmer hoping for Microsoft to make a concession. He stressed that the issue is merely a storage problem and has nothing to do with the power of the Xbox 360 hardware, while adding that the PlayStation 3's Blu-ray format is Sony's one leg up on the competition.


http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/53976

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.08.2008 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> *kopfschüttel*


Interessanterweise wird aber nicht erwähnt, dass die Herstellungskosten einer BR Disc auch ziemlich hoch sind und man dies vllt. ins Verhältnis setzen müsste.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*

Ist das üblich, dass pro Datenträger Lizenzgebühren verlangt werden und nicht pro Spiel?  :-o 

LO und BD waren dann davon wohl nicht betroffen, weil sie von MS gesponsert wurden und keine Lizenzgebühren anfielen? Wie wird das dann mit FFXIII ^^

Frag mich allerdings, wieso dieses Spiel auf einmal (bei LO und BD sind es ja eigentlich nur die Render-Cutscenes) so viele Daten braucht, es geht ja hier darum nicht noch eine 3. Disk zu bespielen.
hat die PC/Mac-Version auch mehrere DVDs? Liest sich wie nur eine, das wär dann ja ne starke Kompression ^^

Gut finde ich aber, dass sie dann nicht die anderen Versionen runterschrauben um nur ein Niveau zu erreichen. Eventuell wird ja jetzt auch eh MS auf sie zugehen um schlechte Publicity zu vermeiden?

P.S.:
neue USK-Logos inzwischen auch auf PS3-Spielen angekommen:
z.B: http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/74bjg5r/100_0444.png
naja, Importe sind eh viel billiger 


@Rabowke: EINE BD müssen sie ja sowieso pressen wenn sie schon ne PS3-Version machen wollen (und gar keine bringt wiederum keinen Gewinn) 
Denke die Lizenzgebühren sind da jeweils um ein vielfaches teurer, aber auch von den reinen Materialkosten geben sich 1 BD vs. 2 bzw. 3 DVDs jetzt imo auch nicht soooo viel ^^


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.08.2008 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> neue USK-Logos inzwischen auch auf PS3-Spielen angekommen:
> z.B: http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/74bjg5r/100_0444.png
> naja, Importe sind eh viel billiger


Das Beste überklebt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				Rabowke am 01.08.2008 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 01.08.2008 12:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon richtig. Nur geht es hier um Lizenzkosten, die MS wohl pro Datenträger abrechnet und ID zu viel werden mit der 3. Disk. Rein von der Produktion her ist man bei der DVD ja mit wenigen Cent dabei. 

Habe mich zuerst gewundert, wie dann ein Blue Dragon auf 3 und Lost Odyssey auf 4 DVDs möglich / gewinnbringend ist, aber das sind ja Microsoft-Titel. Wirft dann natürlich auch ein interessantes Licht auf alle kommenden Games, die mehrere Datenträger benötigen würden. :o




			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.08.2008 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> hat die PC/Mac-Version auch mehrere DVDs? Liest sich wie nur eine, das wär dann ja ne starke Kompression ^^


 Auf PC / Mac sollen es zwei DVDs werden, aber da ja installiert wird, werden da keine doppelten Daten auf den zwei Datenträgern sein.




			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.08.2008 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Eventuell wird ja jetzt auch eh MS auf sie zugehen um schlechte Publicity zu vermeiden?


Das wäre meine Hoffnung. *g*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.08.2008 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> neue USK-Logos inzwischen auch auf PS3-Spielen angekommen:
> z.B: http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/74bjg5r/100_0444.png
> naja, Importe sind eh viel billiger


 Grauenhaft. Aber gut, dass ich inzwischen eh fast nur noch importiere.


----------



## crackajack (1. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.08.2008 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> hat die PC/Mac-Version auch mehrere DVDs? Liest sich wie nur eine, das wär dann ja ne starke Kompression ^^


Für den PC kann man es ja ärger packen, da bei der Installation das entpacken gemacht werden kann, bei der Box muss es aber "live" dekomprimiert werden und dann muss es wohl etwas schneller gehen.
*vermut*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				crackajack am 01.08.2008 13:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 01.08.2008 12:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf der Box müssen auf beiden Datenträgern die wichtigsten Spieldaten sein, wie Engine, Sounds, Gegner, etc. und da auch nicht der ganze DVD-Platz verwendet werden kann, wird einfach eine zusätzliche Disk benötigt.


----------



## klausbyte (1. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*

Das find ich bei Soul Calibour 4 echt Spitze gemacht. Wer will der kann es sich installieren. Dadurch verringern sich die Ladezeiten so auf 2-3 Sek anstatt 20.

Bin ja ohnehin ein Freund von Festplatteninstallationen, is einfach schneller. Versteh die Leute überhaupt nicht die meinen das eine Konsole nur zum "einlegen losspielen" ist. Ne Konsole ist in erster Linie zocken im Wohnzimmer für mich, und net damit verbunden ein Spiel nur einzulegen und ewige Ladezeiten zu haben


----------



## Rabowke (1. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.08.2008 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rabowke: EINE BD müssen sie ja sowieso pressen wenn sie schon ne PS3-Version machen wollen (und gar keine bringt wiederum keinen Gewinn)


Schon klar, aber nehmen wir mal an ...



> Denke die Lizenzgebühren sind da jeweils um ein vielfaches teurer, aber auch von den reinen Materialkosten geben sich 1 BD vs. 2 bzw. 3 DVDs jetzt imo auch nicht soooo viel ^^


... das die Herstellung einer BluRay Disc 9 USD beträgt. Ich hab grad ein wenig gegoogled und nichts gefunden, darum ist das jetzt ein fiktiver Wert. Wenn man sagen täte, dass eine DVD in der Herstellung 0,50 Cent ( USD ) kosten würde, hätten wir bei zwei Discs eine Differenz von 8 USD.

Diese besagten 8 USD müsste man jetzt mit den Lizenzkosten verrechnen, die Microsoft verlangt, wenn man XYZ Datenträger einem Spiel beipackt. Nun wärs halt interessant zu wissen ob der Betrag unter den 8 USD liegt ( dann hätte man sogar in Hinblick auf die PS3 Version immer noch Gewinn gemacht ) oder halt darüber.

Das meinte ich ...


----------



## klausbyte (1. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*

9 usd um ne BD herzustellen?   
Glaubst du die kaufen die einzeln im Mediamarkt bevor sie die bespielen?
Das ist doch ne Milchmädchenrechnung.

BD kostet 3 mal so viel wie HD DVD (Quelle: Pornoindustrie.. http://www.pcwelt.de/it-profi/business-ticker/70745/porno_industrie_geheimnisumwitterter_blu_ray_produzent/ ). Und HDDVD leicht mehr als eine DVD (zumindest war das deren Argument, dass die alten Pressen benutzt werden können etc.)

Also leicht mehr ..  sagen wir 70 cent.
7 * 3 = 2.10 usd..


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				klausbyte am 01.08.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> BD kostet 3 mal so viel wie HD DVD


Und hier ist es der Faktor 6.
Nur bis Rage endlich auf dem Markt sein wird, werden die Produktionskosten schon wieder ganz anders aussehen und BD sehr viel preiswerter zu haben sein.


----------



## crackajack (1. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				klausbyte am 01.08.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch ne Milchmädchenrechnung.


fiktiver Wert anyone?  



			
				klausbyte am 01.08.2008 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh die Leute überhaupt nicht die meinen das eine Konsole nur zum "einlegen losspielen" ist. Ne Konsole ist in erster Linie zocken im Wohnzimmer für mich, und net damit verbunden ein Spiel nur einzulegen und ewige Ladezeiten zu haben


Das ist man aber seit jeher von Konsolen gewohnt.
Erst CDs brachten Wartezeiten, wobei Nintendo selbst damit noch immer keine wirklich nennenswerte Ladedauer zu stande bringt. (warum wohl^^) Und alles andere ist imo auch bääää. Wenn ein Spiel 10 Stunden dauert, ich 5 Minuten dem Installationsbalken zugucken soll und dann vielleicht auch noch gesamt 1/2 Stunde warten, während den Ladezeiten zwischendurch, dann ist das nicht mehr feierlich. Module ftw!^^ Ok, wenigstens das dazwischen wird dank Duocore und Streaming immer besser.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				klausbyte am 01.08.2008 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Das find ich bei Soul Calibour 4 echt Spitze gemacht. Wer will der kann es sich installieren. Dadurch verringern sich die Ladezeiten so auf 2-3 Sek anstatt 20.
> 
> Bin ja ohnehin ein Freund von Festplatteninstallationen, is einfach schneller. Versteh die Leute überhaupt nicht die meinen das eine Konsole nur zum "einlegen losspielen" ist. Ne Konsole ist in erster Linie zocken im Wohnzimmer für mich, und net damit verbunden ein Spiel nur einzulegen und ewige Ladezeiten zu haben



Korrekt, aber Zwangsinstallationen sind eben ne andere Sache.
Bei SC4 ist das wie auch z.B. bei UT3 perfekt gelöst, es werden einfach 2-3gb Daten auf die Festplatte geschrieben, die für schnellere Ladezeiten etc. benötigt werden.
Wenn man diese aus Platzgründen löschen müsste/wollte, kann man trotzdem jederzeit das Spiel einlegen und loszocken, die längeren Ladezeiten nimmt man dann notgedrungen in Kauf.

Z.B. DMC4 hat als einzigen Unterschied bei der PS3, dass die vielen kleinen Ladezeiten deutlich kürzer sind - aber MUSS man deshalb 4-5gb installieren? Warum nicht optional wie bei SC4, da drängt sich eher der Gedanke auf, bei solchen Titeln hat man sich die Multi-Entwicklung leichter gemacht und nutzt aus, dass die PS3 eine HDD hat statt besser anzupassen. (gut, MGS4 mit seinen komischen Teilinstallationen ist dann wieder als Exklusivtitel ein Gegenbeispiel)



@BD-Rechnung: Die damaligen Werte mit HD-DVD sind wohl schon ein guter Ansatzpunkt, glaube aber BDs sind inzwischen noch günstiger zu produzieren.
@Nali: Sehr nostalgischer Link 
Ist wie gesagt eh egal. Ohne EINE BD keine PS3-Version -> viel Gewinn weg. Da müssten die BD-Herstellungskosten schon über dem Gewinn liegen damit das ein Grund wäre keine PS3-Version zu machen bzw. auf eine BD zurückzugreifen 
Auf 2 statt 3 DVDs programmieren bei der 360-Version -> weniger Lizenzgebühren, wahrscheinlich etwa gleicher Gewinn
Das ganze mit der ein oder anderen Version abzufedern ist auch nicht sinnig. schließlich hat man dann weniger Gewinn ^^


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				crackajack am 01.08.2008 13:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Erst CDs brachten Wartezeiten, wobei Nintendo selbst damit noch immer keine wirklich nennenswerte Ladedauer zu stande bringt. (warum wohl^^)


Sag das nicht! Die 2.4 Sekunden "Ladezeit" bei Resi4 sind mir schon auf die Nerven gegangen. Red Steel mit seinen Loading-Breaks war gar nerviger als HL2 mit 512 MB-Ram auf dem heimischen Rechner. Die Box360 Ladezeiten empfand ich schon immer als nervig, Installationsroutinen sind jetzt für mich eigentlich der völlige Todesstoß des Konsolenprinzips. Einlegen und losspielen war für mich eigentlich immer der einzige effektive Grund für eine Konsole (neben den speziellen „exklusiven“ Spielen). Daher spiele ich eigentlich größtenteils auch nur noch mit dem DS, wo es die Ladezeiten dank Modul faktisch gar nicht mehr gibt. Ein Rage werde ich mir sicherlich nicht auf Konsole zumuten. So gerne ich auch mit diesen Dingern spiele, aber Ladezeit in Kombination mit nervigem Lesegeräusch sind für mich bei vielen Spielen nicht hinnehmbar. Bis Rage kommt, werde ich wohl auch mal wieder Geld in den Rechner gesteckt haben...beim PC nerven wenigstens keine Lesegeräusche bei den Ladezeiten. ^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 01.08.2008 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> .beim PC nerven wenigstens keine Lesegeräusche bei den Ladezeiten. ^^



Bei der PS3 auch nicht


----------



## frogi (1. August 2008)

*kl*

Hi,
habe eine frage zur xbox 360 garantie. diese besteht ja 3 jahre, wenn ich jetzt aber meine xbox vorher zum reparieren schicken muss und dann die xbox zurückbekomme, erneuert die garantie die sich dann um 3 weitere jahre ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. August 2008)

*AW: kl*



			
				frogi am 01.08.2008 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habe eine frage zur xbox 360 garantie. diese besteht ja 3 jahre, wenn ich jetzt aber meine xbox vorher zum reparieren schicken muss und dann die xbox zurückbekomme, erneuert die garantie die sich dann um 3 weitere jahre ?


Nein und es sind auch keine 3 Jahre, sondern nur 2. 3 Jahre ist ein "Sonderfall", der nur gilt, wenn die Konsole den roten Ring bekommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. August 2008)

*ConsolePlus – Leseprobe erschienen / Ausgabe 1 erscheint am 12.09.2008*

Der ein oder andere hat es vielleicht mitbekommen, schon bald – genauer gesagt am 12.09.2008 – soll der Ableger des Console.at-Magazins für Deutschland erscheinen. Für 2,95€ (ohne Datenträger) und mit 120 Seiten kommt das Multiplattformmagazin in den Handel und erscheint alle 6 Wochen.

Jetzt gibt es als Leseprobe eine „Nullerausgabe“ mit 50 Seiten, die man sich als kostenlose PDF-Datei saugen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider gibt es bei den Star Wars Infos noch ein NDA bis zum 15.08, so dass die Seiten verpixelt sind. Trotzdem durchaus einen Blick wert, wobei es mir besonders gefällt endlich mal wieder ein Gaming-Magazin zu sehen, was nicht die Titelseite mit X kleine Bilder verunstaltet, ein großes Bild/Artwork hat und der Text auf dem Cover eher minimal gehalten wird.


----------



## klausbyte (2. August 2008)

*AW: ConsolePlus – Leseprobe erschienen / Ausgabe 1 erscheint am 12.09.2008*

signed - sieht echt fett aus


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*

*Carmack: Aussagen sollen Microsoft beeinflussen & Interessantes bezüglich Multiplattformspielen*


> Wie id software Präsident John Carmack nun gegenüber 1up direkt bestätigt hat, möchte er mit seinen Aussagen - dass Rage wegen Speichermangel schlechter auf der Xbox 360 aussehen wird - Microsofts Politik bezüglich Multi-Disc Spielen beeinflussen. Microsoft bittet nämlich Entwickler zur Kasse, die ihre Spiele auf mehr als eine Disc Pressen müssen.
> 
> Und auch sonst hatte Carmack einiges an den aktuellen Konsolen und Firmenpolitik von Sony und Microsoft auszusetzen. Carmack spekuliert darauf, dass Microsoft mit der aktuellen Multi-Disc Politik die Vorteile der Blu-Ray Disc zum Teil Kaschieren möchte. Carmack behauptet ebenfalls, dass Sony Extra-Inhalte verlangen würde, wenn ein Spiel im nachhinein auf der PS3 veröffentlicht wird.
> 
> Während Rage auf der PS3 im großen und ganzen besser aussehen wird sofern Microsoft weiterhin auf ihrer Politik beharrt, hält er die Xbox 360 als Entwickler für die bessere Hardware, da sein Team doppelt so viel Arbeit in den PS3 Port stecken muss.


 http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=21526

Nachtrag: Videointerview mit Carmack


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.08.2008 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> *Carmack: Aussagen sollen Microsoft beeinflussen & Interessantes bezüglich Multiplattformspielen*
> 
> 
> > . Microsoft bittet nämlich Entwickler zur Kasse, die ihre Spiele auf mehr als eine Disc Pressen müssen.,, Carmack spekuliert darauf, dass Microsoft mit der aktuellen Multi-Disc Politik die Vorteile der Blu-Ray Disc zum Teil Kaschieren möchte.
> ...



aha, also gibt es diese Regel für mehrere Disks doch nur bei MS/360?

Jetzt frag ich mich aber, wie viele Multi-Titel dadurch gleich im Vorfeld auf eine 2. DVD verzichten haben/werden und die Spiele eben lieber auf eine DVD hin (welche ja übrigens nur 7 statt 9gb bei der 360 hergibt, ca. 2gb sind irgendwelche Daten, die die Entwickler von MS aus draufmachen müssen) entwickeln..


----------



## lucdec (2. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 02.08.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 02.08.2008 13:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich frage mich wie das überhaupt funktionieren würde. Man müsste ja die DVD's während dem Spiel wechseln. Denn Daten auf die Platte kopieren geht wegen der Core Version nicht.


----------



## klausbyte (2. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				lucdec am 02.08.2008 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich wie das überhaupt funktionieren würde. Man müsste ja die DVD's während dem Spiel wechseln. Denn Daten auf die Platte kopieren geht wegen der Core Version nicht.


Naja - Engine und Menü und Stammdaten sind halt doppelt .. geht schon, wenn man das ordentlich macht.


----------



## lucdec (2. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				klausbyte am 02.08.2008 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 02.08.2008 14:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee schon klar, dass es geht. Aber nur indem man die DVD wechselt, nicht?


----------



## McDrake (2. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				lucdec am 02.08.2008 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich wie das überhaupt funktionieren würde. Man müsste ja die DVD's während dem Spiel wechseln. Denn Daten auf die Platte kopieren geht wegen der Core Version nicht.


Naja.. das beherrschte ja auch die PS2. Auch ohne HDD.


----------



## lucdec (2. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ihr verstanden habt was ich meine.

Sagen wir, das Spiel hat 10 Level.

Level 1-5 sind auf Disc 1, 5-10 auf Disc 2. Das heißt ab der Hälfte des Spiels müsste man mit der zweiten DVD spielen. Das meinte ich.


----------



## klausbyte (2. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*

ääh ja?
liegt doch auf der Hand.
Reden wir grad an uns Vorbei? :o


----------



## lucdec (2. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				klausbyte am 02.08.2008 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ääh ja?
> liegt doch auf der Hand.
> Reden wir grad an uns Vorbei? :o



Ja, haben wir...   

Ist ja nun geklärt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				[url=http://www.gamespot.com/news/6195345.html schrieb:
			
		

> gamespot[/url]]In the video, director Motomu Toriyama didn't beat around the bush when Nomura asked him questions about the 360 FFXIII. Starting off, he reconfirmed that, "We haven't changed the direction of the development. We're making the PS3 version first, and then porting to the 360 later." *That means that since the game will be released simultaneously on both platforms in North America and Europe, the PS3 release will be held back in those territories until the 360 version is complete*.
> 
> Furthermore, Toriyama also revealed that, as of July 29, his team hasn't yet received the tools needed to begin work on the Xbox 360 version of FFXIII. "I'm telling them to not think about the Xbox 360 right now," he said. "We can think about it after the development kits arrive."
> 
> The designer also reassured PS3 owners that the game's quality would not suffer due to the 360 port. "We aren't going to change any specifications [of FFXIII] because of the multi-platform announcement," he declared. "Right now, we're fully concentrating on the PS3 version."



Vorausgesetzt Übersetzung ist richtig /nichts aus dem Kontext dazugedichtet vom Schreiber:

*HAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS* @SE+MS
Ne ernsthaft, das macht mich als nicht-japanisch-sprechender Mensch ziemlich stinkig. Zum einen wieder die Japan-wir-lieben-nur-dich-Politik von SE und MS als eigentlichen Auslöser.

(und wenn sie noch GAR NIX haben, kam die Multi-Entscheidung dann echt erst zur E3? Hat MS den SE-Typ durchs Rotlichtviertel gefahren oder wie?) 
Frag mich auch, ob SE schon von den Lizenzgebühren für Dritthersteller für mehrere Disks gelesen hat  


ah und nix mit FF7-Remake, ihre tolle Überraschung in dem Zusammenhang auf dem Event von SE war ne FF13-Demo, die dann bei Advent Children Complete auf Blu-ray dabei ist. 
Aber erst im März in Japan! Ob dann so ne Vorab-Demo überhaupt zu uns kommen wird mal sehen. Ich wollte außerdem diese AC Version sowieso auf BD kaufen, im blödsten Fall muss ich jetzt wegen der FF13-Demo warten  (haben ja noch keine Lokalisation...)


----------



## Iceman (3. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 03.08.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorausgesetzt Übersetzung ist richtig /nichts aus dem Kontext dazugedichtet vom Schreiber:



Ist auf jeden Fall nicht so richtig wie es da steht. Bereits bei der E3 wurd gesagt, dass erst die PS3 Version in Japanisch fertiggestellt wird und dann mit der Lokalisierung für den US und die EU Märkte begonnen wird. Gleichzeitig wird dann die Xbox 360 Version in Angriff genommen.

Was nun was verzögert, dabei kommts darauf an was schneller geht: Die 360 Version oder die Lokalisierungen.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 03.08.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> (und wenn sie noch GAR NIX haben, kam die Multi-Entscheidung dann echt erst zur E3? Hat MS den SE-Typ durchs Rotlichtviertel gefahren oder wie?)



Es gibt doch bisher nichtmal ne PS3 Version. Das Spiel läuft aktuell auf PCs da es dort mit Hilfe eines Frameworks entwickelt wird.

Überhaupt, was regst du dich auf, vor 2010 oder 11 wird doch sowieso niemand das Spiel sehen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				Iceman am 03.08.2008 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt doch bisher nichtmal ne PS3 Version. Das Spiel läuft aktuell auf PCs da es dort mit Hilfe eines Frameworks entwickelt wird.
> 
> Überhaupt, was regst du dich auf, vor 2010 oder 11 wird doch sowieso niemand das Spiel sehen



Ja, HIER
Wenn im März schon die Demo in Japan erscheint, dürfen die es allerspätestens zum Weihnachtsgeschäft 2009 in den Händen halten.
Das ist ja genau der Grund für mein Ärgernis ^^

Ich hatte ja auch schon damals die Frage gestellt, ob eine Lokalisierung schneller geht als die Entwicklung der 360-Version ^^
Und in meiner Fantasiewelt hätte es eben Sommer 2009 einen weltweiten PS3-Release von FF13 gegeben  


@Engine: da ich denke in Teilen läuft die schon auf der PS3 bzw den Kits (sonst würden sie sich ja nicht auf die PS3-Version konzentrieren können ^^), wenn vielleicht auch nur zu Testzwecken.
Auf der TGS werden wir mehr wissen, da soll es eventuell spielbar sein (und von Versus wurden scheinbar auf der SE-Party Gameplay-Szenen gezeigt, muss natürlich nicht auf ner PS3 gelaufen sein)


----------



## klausbyte (3. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*

Ich finds echt schade, dass es hier Leute wie Dave gibt die ewig lange Liste vom PSN-Store machen, sich so viel Mühe geben die neusten News hier zu verbreiten und denen dann von SE so in den Rücken gefallen wird.. 

Das ist ein trauriger Tag, für mich und alle anderen PS3 User!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				klausbyte am 03.08.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds echt schade, dass es hier Leute wie Dave gibt die ewig lange Liste vom PSN-Store machen, sich so viel Mühe geben die neusten News hier zu verbreiten und denen dann von SE so in den Rücken gefallen wird..
> 
> Das ist ein trauriger Tag, für mich und alle anderen PS3 User!



ist das jetzt sarkastisch gemeint?


----------



## klausbyte (3. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 03.08.2008 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 03.08.2008 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teils. Aber mir tuts um dich fast mehr leid als um mich selbst, da ich nicht mit ganz so viel Entuisasmus auf das Spiel warte


----------



## Solidus_Dave (3. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				klausbyte am 03.08.2008 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 03.08.2008 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich ärgere mich ja nicht, weil ich es unbedingt bald spielen will. Diese Titel brauchen ihre Zeit, FFXII ist außerdem erst März 2007 heraus gekommen (allerdings in Europa...das übliche von SE eben).
Aber wenn SE immer noch auf ihrer Japan-über-alles Politik beharrt, ist das schon ärgerlich.
Die Japaner durften z.B. über ein Jahr vor uns an FF12 ran.
Bei MGS4, welches ebenfalls sehr viel Text und vor allem Dialoge hat,ging es doch auch (inkl. komplette Übersetzung der Texte in deutsch etc. Das schaffen ja kaum Spiele ohne Handlung).
An den Übersetzungen und englischen Dialogen ist doch sicherlich kaum jemand des Teams beteiligt, welches FF13 entwickelt/die fertige japanische Version herausbringt. Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso da nicht parallel gearbeitet werden kann.
Muss ja nicht mal weltweit am gleichen Tag erscheinen, aber z.B. eine englischsprachige Version 2-3 Monate später wäre schön gewesen.

Ansonsten wäre es ja noch das übliche Spiel gewesen, aber wenn jetzt EVENTUELL die westlichen PS3-Versionen auch noch extra zurückgehalten werden, hört es bei mir auf.
Insbesondere da die Entscheidung für einen Port erst kürzlich getroffen wurde bzw. dieser in welcher Form auch immer durch MS schmackhaft gemacht wurde.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 03.08.2008 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn im März schon die Demo in Japan erscheint, dürfen die es allerspätestens zum Weihnachtsgeschäft 2009 in den Händen halten.
> Das ist ja genau der Grund für mein Ärgernis ^^


Kann es ja teilweise verstehen, aber solchen Planungsaussagen, die sich auf Demos beziehen, die in 7 bis 8 Monaten erscheinen können /sollen, da bin ich doch sehr skeptisch. Was sollte nicht schon alles erscheinen und von FF hat man – abgesehen vom Trailer – bislang nix gesehen.

Zumal man auch wild darüber spekulieren kann, ob nicht die Lokalisation mehr Zeit als die Portierung verschlingt. So schwer soll ne Portierung / Entwicklung für die 360 nicht sein.  Wenn nicht, dann wäre es zumindest ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit, da ja GTA 4 auf Grund der PS 3 für beide Systeme verschoben wurde.


----------



## Iceman (3. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 03.08.2008 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte ja auch schon damals die Frage gestellt, ob eine Lokalisierung schneller geht als die Entwicklung der 360-Version ^^



Bezweifle ich eigentlich. Da das Spiel ja quasi nur vom PC portiert werden muss und die 360 deutlich leichter zu handhaben ist als die PS3 dürfte imo die 360 Version relativ schnell fertig gestellt werden können.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 03.08.2008 19:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Und in meiner Fantasiewelt hätte es eben Sommer 2009 einen weltweiten PS3-Release von FF13 gegeben



Na ja, dass das Wunschdenken ist hättest du dir aber auch vorher schon denken können


----------



## klausbyte (3. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*

Wo gibts den Trailer denn? :o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				klausbyte am 03.08.2008 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibts den Trailer denn? :o


http://www.gamersyde.com/leech_7803_en.html


----------



## crackajack (4. August 2008)

*AW: ConsolePlus – Leseprobe erschienen / Ausgabe 1 erscheint am 12.09.2008*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.08.2008 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Der ein oder andere hat es vielleicht mitbekommen, schon bald – genauer gesagt am 12.09.2008 – soll der Ableger des Console.at-Magazins für Deutschland erscheinen. Für 2,95€ (ohne Datenträger) und mit 120 Seiten kommt das Multiplattformmagazin in den Handel und erscheint alle 6 Wochen.


hui, hab's ja bei evil gelesen, aber das die das im normalen Heft gar nicht erwähnen, um die Werbetrommel intern zu rühren...??!?

Wird dann wohl die normale Ausgabe um gewisse Inhalte (  ) gekürzt? *pdf-anguck* Jup, sind alles alte Sachen, zusammengestopelt und mit ein paar Plus-spezifischen Seiten. (also eig. wird es wohl ein Minus *g*)
Der Preis ist aber oho. 3,85 für Ösis und ihr bekommt das wohl ziemlich idente Heft für (anfangs?) 2,99. Selbst ein österreichischer Verlag macht es für D-land billiger?

Interessant auch diese Aussage:


> Außerdem: auch der österreichische Magazin-Markt ist im gleichen Zustand wie der deutsche und *gegen jeden Trend verkaufen wir jedes Jahr mehr als das Jahr zuvor*. Da können wir nur immer wieder DANKE an unsere Leser sagen die erkennen, dass wir dieses "mehr" in bessere Qualität, mehr Seiten und neue Dienste für euch stecken...


http://www.consol.at/board/viewtopic.php?p=512205#p512205
Tja, vielleicht hängt ein Verkaufserfolg doch nicht ausschließlich am Cover oder den Vollversionen..... (pcgames scheint das ja tlw- so zu sehen)


----------



## klausbyte (4. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 03.08.2008 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 03.08.2008 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wusste gar net das es da so viele mechs gibt
 dachte das wär so mit bunten feeen und stuff
 scheisse is die tussi geil
da lohnt sich n hd fernseher ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. August 2008)

*AW: Id zu BD vs DVD*



			
				klausbyte am 04.08.2008 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 03.08.2008 21:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kommt immer auf das jeweilige FF an, welche Welt, Design usw.
Feen gibt es allerdings nur selten 

Im Vergleich mit FF Versus XIII ist es aber trotzdem noch bunt etc.  
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/29006.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. August 2008)

*Xbox Marktplatz, News & Sony-PR*

*Neue Downloads auf dem Xbox Marktplatz*
*Demos*
Alone in the Dark - 1,3 GB
WALL*E Demo - 1,4 GB

*Erweiterungen*
Soulcalibur 4 - diverse Musikstücke zum Download - 80 bis 1200 MS Points
Zug um Zug - "Ride Europe" - 500KB - 600 MS Points
Burnout Paradise - Cagney Update - 380 MB - *kostenlos*


> 3 New Freeburn Game Modes:
> 
> • Road Rage
> Up to 8-player team event. One team must race through a series of Paradise City checkpoints. The other team must stop them.
> ...





* R-Type Dimensions kommt für Xbox Live Arcade*


> Die australische OFLC (Office of Film and Literature Classification), verantwortlich für Alterseinstufungen von Videospielen, hat auf ihrer Website einen Eintrag veröffentlicht, der auf ein neues R-Type für Xbox Live Arcade hinweist. Das Spiel mit dem Namen R-Type Dimensions wird jedoch nicht von Irem selbst entwickelt, sondern von Tozai, die derzeit auch an der XBLA-Version von Lode Runner arbeiten.
> 
> Details zum Spiel selbst sind jedoch noch nicht bekannt.


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/21538/r-type_dimensions_kommt_fuer_xbox_live_arcade/


*Carmack im GT-Intrerview bezüglich ID Tech & Xbox 360/ PS 3 Entwicklung*
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/37903.html


*Sony: PS2-Besitzer sollen upgraden*


> "Ich glaube, die Realität sieht so aus, dass wir zweifellos gewinnen, wenn wir PS2-Besitzer zur PS3 bewegen", so Steinberg. "Wenn wir uns den geamten verfügbaren Markt anschauen, werden wir ganz wibbelig bei dem Gedanken, unser existierendes PS2-Universum zu bekehren. All die Millionen an PS2-Geräten sind eine Art Versicherung, die sich später bei der PS3 auszahlen wird und wir haben einige interessante Ideen, wie wir die PS2-Besitzer in den USA erreichen und sie zum Wechsel motivieren."
> […]"*Von meiner Perspektive aus würde ich sagen: Wir führen, wir folgen nicht.* Und als Marke zieht Nintendo sein eigenes Ding durch und wir versuchen nicht, die Gruppe älterer Menschen zum Spielen zu bewegen - wir wollen, dass die PS2-Besitzer mit ihrer installierten Basis von zig Millionen Geräten, die auf der PS2 DVDs und Spiele abgespielt haben, jetzt Blu-ray-Filme und Blu-ray-Spiele auf ihrer PS3 abspielen."


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/PlayStation2/3999/1827968/Sony.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. August 2008)

*..*

*Left 4 Dead: "No PS3 version in production"*


> Valve has dashed reports that a PS3 version of its co-op zombie shooter Left 4 Dead is being handled by EA. [...] A company spokesperson told CVG, "There's no PS3 version currently in production." So there you are then.


http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=194632


*Kostenlose GC 2008-Karten (Tagesticket) und Backstage-Zugang für 5.555 Xbox-Gold-Mitglieder*
https://www.xbxlv.de/gc2008/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. August 2008)

*AW: ..*

*Battlefield Bad Company Conquest Mode am Donnerstag + Video*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am 07.08.2008 gibt es den kostenlosen Conquestmode, hier ein Video dazu:
http://www.gamevideos.com/video/id/20545
Anspielbericht + weitere Videos: http://previews.teamxbox.com/xbox-360/2066/Battlefield-Bad-Company/p1/


*Nächste Anzeichen für eine US-Preissenkung Anfang September*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.xbox-scene.com/xbox1data/sep/EkEZAEpFFuSbDBNkso.php


*Bild / Cover der "Tales of Vesperia CE" für Japan*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*XBLA Ankündigung: A Kingdom for Keflings*


> A Kingdom for Keflings is a city building simulator where you'll play a giant who builds, designs and constructs a city all in an effort to attract the much tinier Kefling population to live in. And with all kinds of customization options, different seasons to experience and four player Xbox Live co-op gameplay[...]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/tag/a-kingdom-for-keflings


*Kein Splitscreen oder Demo für Midnight Club*
http://www.addictgaming.com/story.php?id=130


*Braid  kommt am Mittwoch auf XBLA (für 1200 MS Points, ~15€)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://gamerscoreblog.com/press/archive/2008/08/04/560401.aspx


*Gears of War 2 bekommt einen Fluch- und Gorefilter*


> However, a new point of negotiation will become a factor this year; Gears of War 2 includes filters for both the violence, and the language. Microsoft informs us that the violence filter "turns the blood into sparks," while the language filter "takes out all the swear words."


http://www.beyondunreal.com/view_story.php?id=12037


* Rare: Halbes Studio arbeitet an geheimen Projekten*


> In einem Interview mit Videogamer.com machte Rares Senior-Engineer Nick Burton einige Andeutungen bezüglich möglicher Rare Projekte.
> 
> Auf die Frage hin ob sich ein neues Kameo in Entwicklung befinden würde, wollte Burton nicht exakt antworten - eine mögliche Produktion wollte er jedoch nicht verneinen.
> 
> Burton deutete darauf hin, dass das Halbe Rare Studio aktuell an keinen bekannten Titeln arbeiten würde (Viva Pinata 2, Viva Pinata DS, Banjo) und man bald einige neue Ankündigungen hören könnte.


http://www.consolewars.eu/news/21558/rare_halbes_studio_arbeitet_an_geheimen_projekten/


----------



## The-GeForce (5. August 2008)

*Xbox360*

HAllo,

ich wollte für mein Anliegen nicht extra ein neues Thema aufmachen und fand, dass es hier am besten reinpasst.

da meine PS3 wegen eines plötzlichen HDCP Problems an meinen 2 LCDs über DVI nicht mehr funktionieren wird, möchte ich mir* vielleicht* eine Xbox360 zulegen. (Irgendwie lustig: PS3 hat immer funktioniert und urplötzlich nicht mehr, Konsole, DVI HDMI Adapter, Kabel, Monitore.. .alles getestet und alles geht. Liegt offenbar am HDCP und kann nicht behoben werden),

Welches Modell müsste ich mir da kaufen, um die stromspar-Version zu bekommen mit 65nm Chip etc.
Wie sieht es da momentan aus, was die Technik der Konsole angeht? Bin da momentan nicht wirklich up to Date was die Geschichte mit RoD angeht etc.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				The-GeForce am 05.08.2008 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Modell müsste ich mir da kaufen, um die stromspar-Version zu bekommen mit 65nm Chip etc.


Die momentan stromsparensten Versionen sind die Falcon-Modelle. Die erkennst du am 175Watt-Sticker auf der Verpackung. Wenn man von Restbeständen / Ladenhütern absieht, dann sollte man eigentlich bei jeder neuen Konsole 175Watt haben.



			
				The-GeForce am 05.08.2008 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es da momentan aus, was die Technik der Konsole angeht? Bin da momentan nicht wirklich up to Date was die Geschichte mit RoD angeht etc.


Mit den Falcon-Versionen hat sich in der Hinsicht einiges getan und es gibt nur sehr wenige Problemberichte von Falcon-User. Die RoD-Anfälligkeit ist also deutlich zurückgegangen. Genaue Zahlen gibt es nicht und wird man wohl auch nie bekommen.

Wenn man allerdings noch ein wenig warten kann, demnächst kommt die neue Baureihe (Jasper) in den Handel, wo dann Mainboard und Grafikkarte in 65nm gefertigt werden, wodurch nicht nur der Stromverbrauch weiter sinkt und die Konsole kühler läuft, sondern die RoD-Gefahr noch weiter reduziert wird.

Außerdem ist in den USA inzwischen eine 60-GB-Premium im Handel, welche die 20-GB Version (zum gleichen Preis) ablöst. Es darf IMO durchaus damit gerechnet werden, dass die Version auch bald nach Europa kommt. Aber Termine gibt es leider noch nicht, aber Jasper wird im August gerechnet. Nur offiziell ist da leider noch nix gesagt worden. Wird wohl – ähnlich wie bei der Falcon-Einführung – „still und leise“ gemacht.


----------



## klausbyte (5. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*

Lass die PS3 doch einfach reparieren oder sie dir ersetzen :o 
Keine Garantie mehr? Der Dienst der dasf ür Sony in Deutschland macht reagiert die blitzschnell, wie ich schon von einigen Forenusern gehört habe.

Damit biste billiger dran und hast weiterhin die beste Konsole


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				klausbyte am 05.08.2008 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dienst der dasf ür Sony in Deutschland macht reagiert die blitzschnell, wie ich schon von einigen Forenusern gehört habe.


Dann schau mal z.B. auf der offiziellen PS-Seite ins Forum. Gerade wenn man noch ein älteres Gerät hat, dann kann man sich auf lange Wartezeiten freuen (*überknapp10WochenWartezeitzurückblick*) und so reibungslos läuft es bei den 40iger Versionen auch nicht immer.

Aber so lange man Garantie hat, sollte man natürlich auf jeden Fall reparieren lassen. Ist ja kostenlos.


----------



## klausbyte (5. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.08.2008 23:52 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 05.08.2008 23:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


petib bekam seine 60gb innerhalb von einer woche (oder zwei?) jedenfalls net mehr, zwar nicht zurück .. aber dafür eine 40gb + Sonstiges zeug (Spiele, Controller ..)


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				klausbyte am 05.08.2008 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 05.08.2008 23:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




toller tausch...^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				klausbyte am 05.08.2008 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> petib bekam seine 60gb innerhalb von einer woche (oder zwei?) jedenfalls net mehr, zwar nicht zurück .. aber dafür eine 40gb + Sonstiges zeug (Spiele, Controller ..)


Ist ja schön, aber es gibt eben auch Leute, die dürfen deutlich länger warten. Auch wenn es "nur" ne 40GB Version ist. Die Realität/Normalfall wird, wie so oft, vermutlich irgendwo in der dazwischen liegen. Zwischen dem Soforttausch im Laden und der 12-Wochen-Wartefrist.

Und es möchte vielleicht auch nicht jeder sein Gerät gegen eine minderwertige Ersatzleistung eintauschen.


----------



## klausbyte (6. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.08.2008 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 05.08.2008 23:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Zusatzsachen kann man verscherbeln und sich dafür nen USB-Hub und ne 320gb Festplatte kaufen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				klausbyte am 06.08.2008 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zusatzsachen kann man verscherbeln und sich dafür nen USB-Hub und ne 320gb Festplatte kaufen


Und darauf laufen dann PS 2-Games? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe geht die PS3 doch noch (getestet über Scart etc.?), aber er bekommt kein Bild über HDMI/DVI und vermutet dass es an HTCP liegt. Mit einer 360 hofft er nun, dass es mit dieser über HDMI wieder geht?
So ganz verstehe ich den Sinn da aber auch nicht, würde auch in diesem Fall die PS3  umtauschen wenn mit einem anderen HDMI-Gerät Kabel/Adapter usw. funktionieren.


@Umtausch: wie bei den anderen beiden Herstellern auch dauert es bei der 40GB PS3 im Regelfall (Ausnahmen gibt es bei allen) 1-2 Wochen für den Umtausch übers Einschicken im Garantiefall. Wenn man seine 60gb Version behalten will, muss man die erwähnten 6-10+ Wochen bisher einplanen (manch einer kauft sich für die Zeit ne 40gb Konsole  Wobei der Wert über ebay tatsächlich wenig Verlust bringt)
Spiele, Zubehör oder Geld kann man einfordern, wenn man seine 60gb Version gegen eine 40gb PS3 austauschen lässt oder wenn es lange Wartezeiten gibt.


----------



## McDrake (6. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				klausbyte am 05.08.2008 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dienst der dasf ür Sony in Deutschland macht reagiert die blitzschnell, wie ich schon von einigen Forenusern gehört habe.


Am Anfang war der Service relativ gut.
Inzwishen kann man schon mal nen Monat warten.
Defekte Geräte aus Europa (zumindest Schweiz) werden, wenn ich mich recht erinnere in Tschechien repariert.
Hatte diese Woche eben nen Kunden, bei dessen PS3 "Casino Royale" nicht mehr ausgespuckt wurde. Nach drei Wochen kam seine PS3 ohne Film wieder zurück. Auf Anfrage bei Sony, meinten sie, wir sollen in ein paar Wochen nochmals anrufen. Evtl hätten sie dann den Film...
Eine Frechheit!

Das Hauptproblem ist in meinen Augen, dass es zu viele Versionen gibt.
1. Die 60Gb-Version, abwärts kompatibel, die es nicht mehr gibt, aber trotzdem repariert werden müssen
2. Die 40Gb-Version, die praktisch nicht mehr lieferbar ist, weil auf 80 umgestellt wird.
3. Die 80Gb-Version, die noch nicht auf dem Markt, aber sicherlich schon in Produktion ist.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(gehört zum US-Preorder-Kram, hoffe mal mit Freischaltcode so dass auch alle anderen ran können  )
Für ein Sony-Smash-Brothers muss mal wohl scheinbar net mal groß die Charaktere erstellen, reicht ein Level ^^

Auch super: es wird echte Sackboys geben, hoffentlich legen sie einen bei einer potentiellen LE Version dazu


----------



## klausbyte (6. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*

awwwwwwwww cute!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. August 2008)

*News*

*Game Critics Awards '08*
Best of Show: Fallout 3
Best Original Game: Mirror's Edge
Best Console Game: LittleBigPlanet
Best PC Game: Spore
Best Handheld Game: Resistance: Retribution
Best Hardware/Peripheral: Rock Band 2 Ion  Drum Rocker  Set
Best Action Game: Gears of War 2
Best Action/Adventure Game: Dead Space
Best Role Playing Game: Fallout 3
Best Racing Game: Pure
Best Sports Game: Madden NFL 09
Best Fighting Game: Street Fighter IV
Best Strategy Game: EndWar
Best Social/Casual/Puzzle: LittleBigPlanet
Best Online Multiplayer: Left 4 Dead


*Soul Calibur IV über 2 Mio. mal verkauft
* http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=21563


*XBLM generates $180 million in past year*


> Xbox Live Marketplace has generated $180 million in revenue in the past 12 months, according to this Gama piece.
> “Right now we have over 12 million users in over 26 countries, with $240 million in transactions revenue so far, with $180 million in the last 12 months alone,” said Microsoft’s IEB manager Kevin Salcedo.
> Salcedo also said, interestingly, that XBLM DLC helps to stop users selling games.
> “On average, titles that have downloadable content on XBL marketplace have seen a 16 percent [longer] period of people holding onto that title, which keeps them from selling to secondhand stores,” he added.


http://www.games-news.de/go/xblm_generates_180_million_in_past_year/216562/xblm_generates_180_million_in_past_year.html?url=%2Fnewslinks%2F%3Fid%3D216562
Basiert auf In-Depth: The ABCs of Xbox 360 DLC von Gamesutra, woe s noch weitere Infos zum System / Ablauf, etc. gibt.


----------



## The-GeForce (6. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				klausbyte am 05.08.2008 23:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Lass die PS3 doch einfach reparieren oder sie dir ersetzen :o
> Keine Garantie mehr? Der Dienst der dasf ür Sony in Deutschland macht reagiert die blitzschnell, wie ich schon von einigen Forenusern gehört habe.
> 
> Damit biste billiger dran und hast weiterhin die beste Konsole




Die PS3 ist nicht defekt. Es sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Ich habe die PS3 monatelang mit einem HDMI Kabel + DVI Adapter an einem LCD Monitor (Asus) bestrieben, der natürlich HDCP unterstützt.

Dann habe ich die PS3 eine Weile nicht benutzt und plötzlich geht es nicht mehr.
Ich habe das Kabel getestet --> geht
Monitor: Geht ebenfalls, hängt nämlich mein PC mit dran (die DVI Buchse ist ebenfalls okay!)
Dann bei meinem Bruder die Konsole über HDMI an einen Monitor mit HDMI geklemmt ---> geht ebenfalls

Die PS3 über Scart an meinen LCD gehängt: Geht auch.
Wenn ich die Konsole anschalte, merkt er sogar dass ein HDMI Gerät (mein Monitor über DVI) angeschlossen war und bietet an es zu nutzen. Wenn ich dann "ja" wähle ist der Monitor und der LCD (da ja das Scart Signal weg ist) schwarz.
Habs natürlich auch schon mit einem anderen HDMI auf DVI Adapter versucht: Geht ebenfalls nicht.

Ich hab echt alles erdenktlich versucht und nichts hat geholfen. Und da die Konsole so gesehen ja noch funktioniert, kann ich sie nicht eintauschen/umtauschen/reparieren lassen.

Das Problem haben offenbar viele Leute (siehe googel) dass der Fernseher zwar HDCP mit DVI kann, aber die PS3 trotzdem nicht geht. Es ist zwar unerklärlich warum es am Anfang ging und jetzt plötzlich nicht mehr, aber es ist eben so. Da alle Teile funktionieren und auch ein total Reset nichts gebracht hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich einfach Pech gehabt habe. Ist mir persönlich aber egal, da mich die Konsole mit Ausnahme von Metal Gear Solid 4 nicht wirklich begeistern konnte.

Und nach Monaten des Spielens mit der PS3 ist mein Urteil:
Die Xbox360 ist besser. Mich konnte die PS3 nicht überzeugen. Das Design hat mir nie gefallen und war für mich als Hausstauballergiker eine Qual, die Controller waren im Vergleich zur Xbox360 einfach schlechter und die Spiele konnten mich nicht wirklich überzeugen (also nur die Exclusiv-Titel, die ganzen Multiplatformer sehen auf der Xbox eh besser aus). Und das Onlineangebot empfand ich persönlich als absoluten Witz. Blue Ray war für mich nie ein Argument. HDMI ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## McDrake (6. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				The-GeForce am 06.08.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nach Monaten des Spielens mit der PS3 ist mein Urteil:
> Die Xbox360 ist besser. Mich konnte die PS3 nicht überzeugen. Das Design hat mir nie gefallen und war für mich als Hausstauballergiker eine Qual, die Controller waren im Vergleich zur Xbox360 einfach schlechter und die Spiele konnten mich nicht wirklich überzeugen (also nur die Exclusiv-Titel, die ganzen Multiplatformer sehen auf der Xbox eh besser aus). Und das Onlineangebot empfand ich persönlich als absoluten Witz. Blue Ray war für mich nie ein Argument. HDMI ebenfalls nicht.


Seh ich ähnlich:
Als reine Spielkonsole ist für mich persönlich die 360 das bessere Gerät.
Als Multimedia-Gerät gefällt mir die PS3 allerdings wiederum besser.
Ich schau allerdings auch viele Filme und darum hat die PS3 meinen DVD-Player in den Ruhestand geschickt.


----------



## Bonkic (6. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				The-GeForce am 06.08.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nach Monaten des Spielens mit der PS3 ist mein Urteil:
> Die Xbox360 ist besser. Mich konnte die PS3 nicht überzeugen. Das Design hat mir nie gefallen und war für mich als Hausstauballergiker eine Qual, die Controller waren im Vergleich zur Xbox360 einfach schlechter und die Spiele konnten mich nicht wirklich überzeugen (also nur die Exclusiv-Titel, die ganzen Multiplatformer sehen auf der Xbox eh besser aus). Und das Onlineangebot empfand ich persönlich als absoluten Witz. Blue Ray war für mich nie ein Argument. HDMI ebenfalls nicht.




ich denke für ein endgültiges "urteil" ist es, mal abgesehen von ohnehin müßig zu diskutierenden geschmacksfragen, noch zu früh.

fakt ist doch, dass beide hd- konsolen, trotz der vergleichsweise langen marktpräsenz noch immer nicht richtig _angekommen_ sind. 

zumindest haben beide immer noch keine wirkliche _killer app_ hervorgebracht, also einen titel um den wirklich keiner herumkommt und der auch mal ausserhalb der "szene" aufsehen erregt hätte.

klar, es gibt perlen wie _gears of war_, _gta 4_ oder auch _mgs 4_- wirklich bahnbrechendes, neues und aufsehenerregendes haben aber selbst die nicht geboten.

oder, mit anderen worten, alter wein in neuen (hd-) schläuchen.
das muss nichts schlechtes sein, ganz im gegenteil, für den ganz grossen durchbruch haben sie aber -für jeden ersichtlich- nicht gesorgt.

der markt, sowohl konsumenten als auch 3rd- parties scheinen mir verunsichert zu sein:
wer gewinnt? ist die wii nur eine eintagsfliege? sind exklusivtitel tot? macht microsoft mit seiner finanzkraft alles platt? wird sich hdtv endlich mal auf breiter front durchsetzen? wieviele versionen ihrer konsolen wollen (insbesondere) microsoft/ sony noch auf den markt werfen? wann sinken endlich wieder die preise? ist blu ray wirklich ein killerargument? etc. pp. 

momentan gelange ich beinahe zu der einschätzung, dass die beiden aktuellen hd- konsolen nur  "zwischenprodukte" darstellen, die vielleicht zu früh auf den markt geworfen wurden.

richtig los gehen wirds mit dem hd- zeitalter erst mit der nächsten generation, die vielleicht auch in anderer hinsicht wieder bahnbrechende spielerlebnisse bieten werden.

deshalb halte ich auch sonys vorhersage von einer angeblich 10 jährigen marktpräsenz der ps3 für geradezu illusorisch, um nicht zu sagen naiv. 

das ist natürlich nur meine momentane sicht der dinge, warten wirs mal ab, wie es nächste woche aussieht.


----------



## The-GeForce (6. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*

Ich wollte mit meinem Kommentar nicht die Dauerdiskussion, was besser ist lostreten. Ich hielt es nur für angebracht drei Sätze dazu zu sagen, weil vorher irgendwer meinte ich solle meine Konsole reparieren lassen und hätte dann weiterhin die beste Konsole. Aus meiner Sicht ist die PS3 nicht die beste Konsole. Mehr wollte ich nicht sagen. Deswegen steht da auch *mein Urteil*. Ich erhebe damit keinerlei Allgemeingültigkeit. Jeder bei dem die PS3 funktioniert soll Freude damit haben. Aber ich bin bedient und kann problemlos darauf verzichten.


----------



## Bonkic (6. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				The-GeForce am 06.08.2008 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> *mein Urteil*



klar, ich hab deinen beitrag auch nur zum anlass genommen auch mal wieder was zum thema zu sagen. 
das sollte keineswegs eine kritk oä an jemandes entscheidung sein.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (6. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				Bonkic am 06.08.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> momentan gelange ich beinahe zu der einschätzung, dass die beiden aktuellen hd- konsolen nur  "zwischenprodukte" darstellen, die vielleicht zu früh auf den markt geworfen wurden.
> 
> richtig los gehen wirds mit dem hd- zeitalter erst mit der nächsten generation, die vielleicht auch in anderer hinsicht wieder bahnbrechende spielerlebnisse bieten werden...


Sehe ich nicht ganz so. Zwar wurde die 360 insofern zu schnell auf den Markt geworfen, dass die Haltbarkeit sehr zu Wünschen übrig läßt.
Ansonsten hätte ich aber keine großen Erwartungen in die "Über-Next Generation". Schon jetzt kommen viele Titel auf den Markt, die die vorhandene Hardware bei weitem nicht ausreitzen - letztlich ist es auch ein Kostenfaktor: Je mehr HD, desto teurer die Produktentwicklung. Schließlich will man ja nicht nur mehr Pixel, fotorealistisch gerendert soll's auch noch sein. Und das führt leider u.a. dazu, dass die Publisher am liebsten nur noch auf bewährte Erfolgstitel in der X-ten Folge setzen. Also je teurer, je mehr HD, desto mehr Multiplattform und desto mehr "alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen".

Außerdem zeichnet sich IMHO ab, dass 720p HD für übliche Fernseher, sagen wir mal um die 40 Zoll, rein auflösungstechnisch ausreichend ist. Full HD wertet die Games nicht mehr so drastisch auf und ist bei vielen Zuhause gar nicht wahrnehmbar (Sehkraft).
Sollte sich irgendwann ein echtes 3D System (vielleicht mit Holografie) etablieren können, wäre das allerdings schon ein echter Inavationsschritt (andererseits hab ich z.B. noch meine uralte Elsa Revelator Shutterbrille aus  Röhrenmonitorzeiten im Schrank, ein Relikt...).
Die Inovationen bei den Eingabegeräten und deren Nutzung ist auch eher überschaubar . Da ist die Wii am weitesten gegangen (mit einer nicht wirklich neuen Idee) und hat nun ein mäßiges Spieleangebot bekommen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 06.08.2008 15:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 06.08.2008 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich liege vermutlich irgendwo zwischen diesen beiden Meinungen.

Auf der einen Seite denke ich schon, dass HD – und auch Online – für den großen Massenmarkt in dieser Generation noch zu früh ist. Der Wechsel geht nicht so schnell und ist für die Leute mit deutlichen Kosten verbunden. Auch wenn PS 3 und 360 an SD-Geräten laufen, es ist ein mehr als deutlicher Unterschied. Und auch Online ist noch längst nicht der Standard im Haus, im Wohnzimmer erst recht nicht. Sicherlich in den letzten Jahren werden immer mehr Router gleich mit WLAN verkauft, aber zur Hausausstattung gehört ein Heimnetzwerk IMO deswegen noch lange nicht. Recht interessant waren da etwa die Zahlen von MS nach den ersten 8 Monaten. In der Zeit haben nun ganz sicher nur die Hardcoreuser zugegriffen und selbst da konnte sich MS nur über 60% freuen, die die Konsole auch mit Live verbunden haben (Gold & Silber). Und obwohl Sonys Dienst vollständig kostenlos ist, so gab – als es mal Zahlen gab – keine wirklich signifikante höhere Nutzungsraten (Prozent der Leute, welche die Konsole mit dem Netz verbunden haben.)

Auf der anderen Seite stecken die neuen Schwerpunkte der Konsolen (online) auch erst noch in den Kinderschuhen. Da wird mit Downloadlimits und allerlei Beschränkungen hantiert, zaghafte Schritte unternommen und mit Zahlen tönt da kein Unternehmen. Hier und da einige Bilder verkaufen, einige Maps, Songpakete, Minispiele oder Oldies. Mehr gibt es nicht und dann auch nur sehr versteckt im System.

Allerdings würde ich weder heute noch in 10 Jahren wirklich bahnbrechend neue Spielerlebnisse erwarten. Wird wohl ähnlich wie bei Filmen ablaufen und die technische Umsetzung wird immer ausgereifter werden und wenn man schon X Actiontitel, etc. kennt, dann wird es immer schwerer wirklich bahnbrechende, neue Erlebnisse zu bieten.

Insgesamt muss ich sagen, dass ich trotz all der Kritik, die ich leider an allen drei Systemen habe, noch nie so viel gespielt habe, wie in den letzten 2,5 Jahren auf der Box.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*

@Konsolendiskussion: 100% toll ist und war es nie mit irgendeiner Konsole, aber zumindest von meiner Seite her ist es eher Meckern auf sehr hohem Niveau (außer dem ein oder anderen bösen Schnitzer). Ich kann nur mit der Wii gar nichts anfangen, da hat sich eigentlich nicht viel geändert seit der Vorstellung (ich hatte trotz des sofort-Massentauglichen Preises nur sehr unterschätzt, wie erfolgreich das Konzept sein wird).
Bei der 360 bekomme ich es wegen ein paar Faktoren nicht über mich, sie auch noch zu kaufen. Ich bin allerdings auch überhaupt kein Freund der meisten 360-Exklusivtitel. Das mag den einen vor den Kopf stoßen, aber gerade bei alteingesessen Genres gehe ich eher nach Stil/Design, ggf. Story+Charaktere, die mich ansprechen müssen. Ist vielleicht aus rein spielerischer Sicht unverständlich, da mir dadurch auch Titel Spaß machen die nicht von der Masse als Spitzenspiele oder PS3-Kaufgründe empfunden werden.
Beispiel Heavenly Sword, das finde ich nach wie vor klasse. Neben der tollen Schauspielerischen Leistung etc. meine ich hier mit Design auch z.B. die Kampfmoves etc.
Mängel wie kurze Spieldauer oder an sich recht simples Gameplay sehe ich dann zwar schon, bekomme dann aber neuartige Spiele-/Atmo-Elementen wie z.B. die Massendarstellung (jeder der den Endfight gemacht hat weiß was ich meine).
Ich meine auch, es gab genug neuartige Gameplayelemente etc. in dieser Gen. Wer da bei jedem Spiel nkomplett euartige Konzepte wie zu GTA1-Zeiten erwartet, wird wohl immer enttäuscht werden. Lustigerweise aus meiner Sicht gerade bei Nintendo, was an Fortsetzungen zu Smash Brothers, Metroid Prime, Mario-Jump&Run, Mario Kart etc. innovativer sein soll als die neuen Inhalte in z.B. SC4, diversen Rennspielserien der HD-Konsolen, Ratchet&Clank/Banzo, diverse Shooterserien werd ich wohl nie verstehen.

Bei mir kommt noch dazu, dass ich vom PSN über PSP-Verbindungsfunktion bis zur den Hardware- und Multimedia-features der PS3 so gut wie alles nutze (und sei es nur ab und zu).
Neben zocken schaue ich auch viele Filme und Serien diverser Art und da hat die PS3 als zentrales Element der Anlage+HDTV quasi alles andere wie PC/DVD-Player etc. abgelöst.
An Blu-rays hat sich inzwischen auch schon mehr als gedacht angesammelt, wobei ich da fast alles nur für 20€ kaufe, finde aber immer mehr gefallen an den neuen Features und Qualitäten (was für mich aber auch entscheidet ob die DVD oder falls vorhanden die BD gekauft wird).
Irgendwie gefällt mir da auch dieses eine-Konsole-für-alles-Prinzip (gerade weil ich durch die 60gb Version ja noch die PS2 drin habe), zumal MIR die PS3 im Design besser gefällt (XMB, Geräusche, selbst die nicht-vorhandenen-Tasten und die Art des Laufwerks mag ich bei der PS3 mehr. Das ist für mich natürlich nicht kaufentscheidend oder so, aber fällt mir immer auf wenn ich ne 360 bediene).
Ich mag auch die größere Freiheiten mehr, das fängt bei dem hin-und-her-Kopieren von Videos, Spielständen auf andere Speichermedien an, geht über die Nutzung von Screenshots/Youtubevideos, Mods etc. in einzelnen Spielen sowie dem unbeschränkten Auslandsaccounts für Spiele und endet bei der Hardware wie Standard-PC-festplatten und weniger Beschränkungen bei Peripherie (ich darf wählen welches, bereits vorhandene, PC/PS3-Headset ich verwende usw.)
Oh und natürlich Region-Free reize ich seit der PS3 sehr, sehr aus. Nicht nur bekomme ich so die Version die ich will ich spare fast immer auch noch sehr viel.
Gratis Online-zocken ist für mich als Gelegenheits-Onlinezocker auch sehr wichtig, gerade weil ich nicht so recht sehe was ich bei Live dafür bekomme, was nicht auch gratis beim PC/PS3 geht. Wenn jetzt dafür alle 360-Spiele super dedicated Server bekommen würden, aber nö die sind meist auch p2p (Während im Gratis-PSN trotzdem Spielen wie  Wahrhawk oder Resistance eigene Server spendiert werden). Bevor jetzt jemand kommt mit Live ist mit Corssgameinvites, Chats usw. eine viel bessere Erfahrung: Das hat für mich nichts mit dem zu bezahlenden Onlineservice zu tun sondern sind Firmwarefeatures.

Insbesondere an Download/PSN-Titel habe ich wie schon erwähnt gefallen gefunden in dieser Gen. Bin ans ich kein großer Freund von Download-only-Angeboten, aber bei den kleineren Entwicklungen, die dafür neue Spiel- und Designideen bieten (die es sonst nicht geben würde weil man das nciht als Vollpreis-Disktitel anbieten könnte) finde ich das mit die beste Neuerung.





so, dann noch als News:
6 neue Screenshots zu Heavy Rain (wird vermutlich nach der Tech-Demo damals erstmals "richtig" auf der GC präsentiert).
http://www.ripten.com/heavy-rain-image-gallery/
Wow



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. August 2008)

*AW: Xbox360*

*Frische Bilderladung zu FarCry 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* XBLA GoldenEye sitting in 'no man's land'*


> Talking to videogamer.com, Rare's senior software engineer Nick Burton acknowledged the GoldenEye development difficulties they've gone through saying that "it's incredibly hard to solve because there's so many licence holders involved. You've got the guys that own the license to the gaming rights now, the guys that have the licence to Bond as an IP, and there are umpteen licensees." Burton further explained that Rare doesn't have control over the project anymore and that it's in the hands of licenesee holders, making it almost "locked in this no man's land" of development hell. Long story short: GoldenEye XBLA is vaporware, turning out to be nothing but a sparkle of a dream of hope and nothingness. Got it?


 http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/08/06/xbla-goldeneye-sitting-in-no-mans-land/


*Videos zu Tales of Vesperia*
Intro und Gameplay #1@ Gamersyde.com
Gameplay #2 und #3 @ Gamersyde.com

*Bilder vom Japan-Launch*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.famitsu.com/game/news/1217232_1124.html
Für ein Xbox-Spielchen gar nicht mal so wenig Leute.


*Gerücht zum nächsten Medal of Honor: Basiert auf Operation Anaconda (2002) und spielt in Afganistan*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 http://www.joystiq.com/2008/08/06/rumor-next-medal-of-honor-in-afghanistan-based-on-2002-operati/


*Japan-Charts vom 28.07 bis 03.08*

```
01. Phantasy Star Portable	PSP	342.000
02. Rhythm Heaven Gold		NDS	213.000
03. Dragon Quest V		NDS	112.000
04. Soul Calibur IV		PS3	75.000
05. Powerful Pro Baseball 15	PS2	37.000
06. Soul Calibur IV		360	35.000
07. Project Zero 4		Wii	33.000
08. Wii Fit			Wii	32.000
09. Mario Kart Wii		Wii	23.000
10. Gundam Battle Universe	PSP	21.000
```

Die Plätze 11. - 30. (ohne Angaben von Verkaufszahlen) verteilen sich wie folgt:
11. [WII] Wario Land: Shake It!
12. [PS3] SIREN: New Translation
13. [PS2] Persona 4
14. [PSP] Monster Hunter Portable 2 G
15. [NDS] Katekyoo Hitman Reborn! DS Flame Rumble Hyper - Moeyo Mirai
16. [NDS] Beautiful Letter Training DS
17. [WII] Jikkyou Powerful Pro Yakyuu 15
18. [NDS] Mame Goma 2: My Kid is Number One! Neu
19. [WII] Wii Sports
20. [NDS] Doki-Doki Majo Shinpan! 2 Neu
21. [PSP] Eiyuu Densetsu: Sora no Kiseki the 3rd
22. [NDS] Daigasso! Band Brothers DX
23. [NDS] Densetsu no Stafi: Taiketsu! Dire Kaizokudan
24. [PSP] Jikkyou Powerful Pro Yakyuu Portable 3
25. [PSP] PC Engine Best Collections: Far East of Eden Neu
26. [NDS] Nobunaga no Yabou DS 2 Neu
27. [WII] Super Mario Stadium: Family Baseball
28. [NDS] Taiko Drum Master 2
29. [NDS] Kirarin * Revolution: Minna de Odorou Furi Furi Debut!
30. [NDS] Major DS: Dream Baseball Neu
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/21580/aktuelle_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_japan/


*Zero Punctuation: Ninja Gaiden 2*
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/175-Ninja-Gaiden-2


*Battlefield Bad Company: Conquest Mode ist raus*
Der kostenlose Spielmodus steht zum Download bereit


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. August 2008)

*Home*

Wie in Japan wird auch in den USA und Europa die Closed-Beta erweitert, neben den bisherigen Beta-Testern werden diesmal über das PSN/PS-Store weitere Beta-Tester ausgewählt.

Wie im Japan-Store erfolgt im US-Store die Anmeldung durch das Herunterladens des Home-Themes.

Die Vergabe der Plätze ist dabei nicht zufällig (kA ob es so in Japan ist?) sondern hängt z.B. von Kriterien wie PSN-Aktivität ab ("loyal Fans" und so)

In Europa scheint man den Schritt mit dem Theme zu überspringen und schreibt direkt User an, die z.B. durch PSN und PS-Store Aktivität für den Beta-Test geeignet sind. Diejenigen werden dann per eMail informiert.


Ende August beginnt die neue closed Beta (bin mir grad nicht sicher ob z.B. die Japan Beta nen anderen Termin hat, vermute aber trotz Region-unterteilter Home-Server mal nicht).

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/08/07/want-into-the-playstation-home-closed-beta-test-heres-how-to-apply/


Die Open Beta für alle Interessierten ist immer noch für Herbst angesetzt.


----------



## Iceman (7. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.08.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> *Braid  kommt am Mittwoch auf XBLA (für 1200 MS Points, ~15€)*



Hats schon wer gespielt? Eurogamer.net ist voll des Lobes und das ganze klingt sehr interessant. Leider hat meine Box gestern mal wieder die Grätsche gemacht :/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Iceman am 07.08.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 05.08.2008 17:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist auf jeden Fall eines der besseren Arcadegames. Erinnert irgendwie stark an ein Mario / Paper Mario und ist ein nettes Jump & Run. (Man hüpft auf Gegner, damit diese beseitigt werden (und kann gleichzeitig höher springen, wenn man auf Gegnern landet und diese somit als Sprungbrett nutzen), es gibt Türen von Abschnitt zu Abschnitt und auch der Look weckt irgendwie Ähnlichkeiten an Nintendo-Vorbilder.) Ist vielleicht nur so ein Gefühl, aber es spielt sich auch wirklich ordentlich. 

Man läuft/springt nicht einfach nur die Abschnitte, sondern es gibt immer kleinere Rätsel. Beispielsweise kann man die Zeit zurückdrehen, was nicht nur eingebaut wurde, um dem Tod vorzubeugen oder Fehler rückgängig zu machen, sondern auch für Rätsel verwendet wurde. Etwa hat man in einem Abschnitt eine Tür, die sich vor einem schließt und dahinter ist noch eine Tür, wofür man einen Schlüssel braucht. Im Bildschirm sieht man den Schlüssel, muss sich diesen holen und wenn man ein Objekt in der „Hand“ hat, dann behält man es auch. Entsprechend spult man dann nach der Schlüsselaufnahme einfach wieder zurück, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo man noch durch kommt und den Schlüssel dann verwenden kann. Hat mir eigentlich gut gefalle, nur bei 1200 Points tue ich mich ein wenig schwer. ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. August 2008)

*AW: ..*

Konami hat im Japan-Store 2 lange und sehenswerte Trailer zu MGS4 veröffentlicht.

Nr. 2 beinhaltet einiges an Cutscenes (in japanisch)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsYaVXUDKPk

Nr. 1 zeigt alle möglichen Gameplayszenen , sogar ein paar "Secrets"/Boni.
wird wohl auch noch irgendwo hochgeladen werden

Anders als die vorherigen Trailer wird hier quasi durch das ganze Spiel gezapppt (Spoiler halten sich dennoch in Grenzen, zumindest in Ergänzung zu den "richtigen" Trailern)

Soll wohl denen, die es noch nicht gekauft haben, zeigen was sie verpassen


----------



## Jacro (8. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 08.08.2008 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Konami hat im Japan-Store 2 lange und sehenswerte Trailer zu MGS4 veröffentlicht.
> 
> Nr. 2 beinhaltet einiges an Cutscenes (in japanisch)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsYaVXUDKPk
> ...


Ich kann nur von mir sprechen: Habe nie ein MGS-Game gezockt, dann ne PS3 gekauft und kurz darauf MGS4. Eines der ersten Spiele seit langem, das ich an einem Stück durchgezockt habe. Die Zwischensequenzen sind grandios (gut, manchmal ein wenig langatmig, aber sonst..) und das Gameplay super. Leider reicht im einfachsten Schwierigkeitsgrad meistens die Rambo-Variante, was dem Spielspass aber keinen Abbruch tut. Jeder der ne PS3 hat und (Schleich-)Shooter mag *MUSS* dieses Game haben.  

Edit: Format-Fehler, ist schon spät...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. August 2008)

*AW: ..*

* Fable II : Pub Games kommt am 13.08*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://gamerscoreblog.com/team/archive/2008/08/07/560488.aspx


* Gears of War 2 Lancer kann bei Amazon.com bestellt warden (leider nur innerhalb der USA)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.amazon.com/Gears-War-Amazon-com-Exclusive-Lancer/dp/B001CLYL24


* Master Chief hat Gastauftritt in Fable 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Lionhead fan site Loinhead has posted a rather suspicious and alleged Fable II screen shot today, one that it claims originates from an anonymous source. The site cryptically writes "we seem to have found an image in the style of Fable 2 very shortly after the Collector’s Edition was announced." Hoax? Semi-clever marketing? Merely intense character customization?


http://kotaku.com/5023451/did-you-just-get-master-chief-in-my-fable-ii




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://kotaku.com/5034521/yup-you-just-got-master-chief-in-my-fable-ii



*Mehr Downloadinhalte für Mass Effect möglich*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> We’re talking about that. You know how we are. We’re always very circumspect until we can go “Aha! There it is!” With everything we build now, we want to have this long-term relationship with the customer and always have something for them to try. So we’re definitely looking at that for “Mass Effect.”


http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/2008/08/06/bioware-considering-more-mass-effect-dlc/



*Bionic Commando Rearmed kommt (für die Xbox 360) weltweit am 13.08 für 800 MS Points*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.bioniccommando.com/en/blog_entries/view/330


*Japan Hardwarezahlen vom 28.07 bis 04.08.08*

```
akt. Woche	letz. Woche	Veränderung
PSP	61.181		67.452		-6.271
NDS	57.398		56.968		430
Wii	41.109		41.024		85
PS3	9.508		10.692		-1.184
PS2	9.045		9.291		-246
360	5.359		4.941		418
```
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=21590

Irgendwie schon erstaunlich, dass trotz Soul Calibur 4 die HD-Geräte nicht groß zulegene konnten. Gut, bei der Box ist ne minimale Steigerung vorhanden und 5K sind für ne MS-Konsole schon mehr als sonst, aber die PS 3 hat sogar noch weniger verkauft als in der letzten Woche. :o


*Weitere Lego-Spiele von Traveller's Tales*


> We’ve gotten started doing some LEGO games on the Warner IP... down the line.


http://weblogs.variety.com/the_cut_scene/2008/08/travellers-tale.html


*Außerdem Lego-Verkaufszahlen:*


> LEGO Star Wars sold 15 million copies so far, and yet there hasn’t been a film for a good few years.


http://weblogs.variety.com/the_cut_scene/2008/08/travellers-tale.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. August 2008)

*AW: ..*

* Square wants FFXIII on 360 because of “the success of our console,” says Microsoft*


> Speaking at E3 Xbox global marketing director Albert Pennello scotched rumours that any kind of “behind the scenes” maneuvering has gone on to get FFXIII on 360, saying that Square simply can’t ignore the machine’s install base.
> 
> “I think a lot of people assume a lot of things about why Square made that announcement,” he said, talking in MundoRare. “I think the most obvious reason that they made the announcement is just looking at the success of our console. I mean, we’re the leading console on a worldwide basis, we’re more than double the install base on the US.
> 
> ...


 http://www.videogaming247.com/2008/08/08/square-wants-ffxiii-on-360-because-of-the-success-of-our-console-says-microsoft/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. August 2008)

*AW: ..*

*Call of Duty 5: World at War – Coop-Gameplayideo*
Zum Video (Stream und Download)


*Street Fighter 4 – Gameplayvideo*
Video 1 (SD-Stream und Download)
Video 2 (SD-Stream und Download)


*„Dashboard 2.0“-Preview (inklusive Spielinstallation)*
http://www.vimeo.com/1479143

*Bilder aus dem Video*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Puzzle Arcade Preview + Bilder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Preview


*Lunar Jetman-Ramake für XBLA möglich*


> "In our back catalogue, I've made no secret about the fact that if I was to do another XBLA game because that fitted in with what we do, which it doesn't at the moment... and that is at the moment. Because I'd done Jetpac and we'd already got a fairly strong idea for Lunar Jetman, I'd kind of like to do that providing I was given a hard deadline of six months, so it was really tight and quick. Mainly because there's that idea already there," explained Burton.
> Jetpac Refuelled was great fun, taking the classic Jetpac gameplay and giving it a modern day visual and gameplay makeover. A similar treatment for Lunar Jetman would certainly be well received.


 http://www.videogamer.com/news/08-08-2008-9050.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bilder vom Original Lunar Jetman aus dem Jahre 1983) http://retrospec.sgn.net/screenshots.php?link=ljm


*Red Faction Xbox 360 Multiplayer-Betatest auf Fileplanet.com*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es läuft ein MP-Betatest zur Xbox 360-Version von Red Faction auf Fileplanet.com. Erfreulich, auch Europäer (und auch User aus Deutschland) dürfen teilnehmen. Momentan steht die Beta jedoch (noch) nur für die zahlenden Fileplanet-Mitglieder zur Verfügung, wird aber auch mit kostenlosen Account im späteren Betatestverlauf möglich sein.
Zur Beta-Test-Anmeldung

*Betatest-Anforderungen:*


> Xbox 360 + Goldmitgliedschaft
> 18+ Jahre
> Erfahrungen mit Shootern
> USA, Australien oder Europa (For the Red Faction beta, eligible European countries include Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Italy, the Netherlands, Norway, Spain, Sweden, and the United Kingdom.)




* Pirates vs. Ninjas Dodgeball – Releasetermin – Infos und Bilder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Release: 3. September 2008


> The game will have sea-faring thieves squaring off against stealthy martial artists in beautiful environments. The game will allow for up to eight players and offer five teams, including pirates and ninjas and three more that will announced soon. Each team has their own unique style and techniques and is hell-bent on destroying the opposition.
> 
> Pirates vs. Ninjas Dodgeball is being developed using Infyrno™, Blazing Lizard’s next-gen proprietary game engine. It allows for sweet gameplay with an art style and theme suited for all age groups. There will be Exhibition, Story, and Challenge modes and multiplayer support for 4 players Local / 8 players Online, and 4-player Co-op modes.


http://news.teamxbox.com/xbox/17286/Pirates-vs-Ninjas-Dodgeball-Dated-New-Screens/


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 07.08.2008 21:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 07.08.2008 21:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://scrawlfx.com/2008/08/braid-is-the-highest-rated-xbla-game-tenth-highest-rated-xbox-360-game

Ist wohl wieder was, dass ich net verstehen muss.   
Ich konnte die Demo gestern mal spielen, aber.. naja. Diese Aquarell -Hintergründe waren schick, das reine 2D Bitmap Spielgeschehen fand ich aber dann doch irgendwie zum einen in dem Level stilistisch nur ok und zum anderen vom Produktionsaufwand aus meiner Sicht (kA wie viel Arbeit sowas macht aber ich denke doch mal weniger als 2,5D oder ähnliches) nicht so beeindruckend, auch mit dem Preis im Hinterkopf.
Gameplaytechnisch trifft es Prince of Persia Sand of Time meets Paper Mario wohl wirklich gut. Kann auch nur von der Demo her sprechen, aber ich verstehe wie gesagt jetzt den Hype nicht (allerdings gleiches Spielchen bei Geometry Wars 2, bin ich inkompatibel für Arcade Games?).
Von den für die Konsolen verfügbaren Download-2D-Plattformer gefällt mir bisher LostWinds noch am meisten und das will angesichts des Nintendo-Online-Systems was heißen 

Kann man eigentlich vom Geschmack her zum Fanboy heranreifen? 
Gestern war große 360-Session bei nem guten Kumpel und er hat sich seit dem letzten Besuch Ninja Gaiden II und Crackdown gekauft. Crackdown wirkt vermute ich besser, wenn man es gespielt hatte als es raus kam (insbesondere wenn man GTA4 kennt, Level of Detail etc, richtige Missionen usw..), aber der Comicstil ist ebenfalls nicht meins.
Bei NGII... also der Gore war lustig und mir hatte auch die Sigma-Demo an sich Spaß gemacht (wobei ich es nie kaufen würde) aber obwohl ich sonst sehr über DMC4 herziehe, hatte ich dieses auf einmal vermisst  NG/DeadorAlive Stil fand ich trotz (oder wegen?) großer Brüste eh nie so toll, aber dem Spiel würde ein wenig Humor wie den DMC-Charakteren sehr gut stehen. Selbst grafisch fand ich es jetzt im Hinblick auf DMC4 und Sigma nicht gerade super.

Edit: Was ich aber gar nicht verstehen kann ist die USK-Verweigerung für Crackdown bzw. dessen Indizierung. GTA4????

Dafür fand ich die Too Human Demo sehr nett eigentlich (und die wurde meines Wissens doch ziemlich zerrissen?), wobei ich dieses Skillsystem etwas sinnfrei finde, wenn man (scheinbar? hab nur zugeguckt) eh nur einen Weg der 3 möglichen einschlagen kann? Mein Kumpel hat sich zudem an der Kamera gestört, da man den rechten Stick ja für den Nahkampf hat (würde mir glaub ich sogar weniger ausmachen, bei Monster Hunter heißt es rechter Stick Waffenschwingen und wenn man möchte kann man die Kamera mit dem Steuerkreuz drehen, ergo greift man meist mit der rechten Hand über die Linke um gleichzeitig Laufen zu können  )


----------



## McDrake (10. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.08.2008 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> > Xbox 360 + Goldmitgliedschaft
> > 18+ Jahre
> > Erfahrungen mit Shootern
> > USA, Australien oder Europa (For the Red Faction beta, eligible European countries include Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Italy, the Netherlands, Norway, Spain, Sweden, and the United Kingdom.)


Switzerland nicht?
*grummel*
hab fileplanet mal angeschrieben


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. August 2008)

*AW: ..*

*60GB-Xbox 360 kommt am 15.08 in England in den Handel*


> Microsoft today announced that the 60GB Xbox 360 console will go on sale in the UK on 15th August, 2008 for £199.99 ERP.  […]


 http://www.strategyinformer.com/news/1898/microsoft-announces-60gb-xbox-360-for-15th-august-in-uk
Damit dürfte das Modell auch in Deutschland bald zu haben.

Edit: Laut 4Players-Newsmeldung gilt der Termin wohl für ganz Europa.





*NPD-Vorhersagen für die USA (Juni 2008 )*
Irgendwie ist es komisch. Bislang kennt man es ja nur, dass monatliche die US-Hard- und Softwarezahlen von der NPD aufgestellt werden und jetzt gibt es zur Abwechslung mal eine Vorabschätzungen. :o



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für Vollbild)


> The in-depth packet doesn't give us predictions of the top selling games of the month across the board, it does tell us that the group believes that the Wii will manage to outsell the Playstaiton 3 and Xbox 360 combined in July and than the DS will approach tripling Playstation Portable sales.
> According to the predictions, the Playstation 3 will see a sizable drop this month in sales down more than 130,000 consoles to 235, 447 while the Xbox 360 wil see a drop of 105,000. The Wii's drop will be a predicted and substantial 170,455.
> 
> Here are the raw predictions:
> ...


 http://kotaku.com/5035436/npd-predicts-mammoth-wii-win-in-july


----------



## klausbyte (11. August 2008)

*AW: ..*

Die NPD macht Statistiken über Videospiele?


----------



## Rabowke (12. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				klausbyte am 11.08.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Die NPD macht Statistiken über Videospiele?


Der Witz ist so alt wie deine Haare lang sind.   

Aber mal ein echtes Problem, vor ein paar Tagen ist endlich mein neuer Fernseher angekommen und ich habe gleich probiert, meine XBox360 an eben diesen anzuschließen.

Weder über VGA noch über das Komponentenkabel ist es mir möglich, die XBox360 mit 1080p zu betreiben. Über das Komponentenkabel bekomm ich maximal 1080i hin & mit dem VGA Kabel lediglich 720p ( in etwa ).

Gestern war ein Kumpel von mir da, der eine 360 mit HDMI hat. Hier war es ohne Probleme möglich die 360 mit 1080p zu betreiben.

Ich seh zwar im Auswahlfeld meiner 360 1080p, wenn ich es jedoch anwähle, bleibt der LCD schwarz.

Irgendwelche Tipps & Tricks bzw. Hinweise, was ich ggf. falsch mache? Es ist übrigens ein original MS Komponentenkabel, jedenfalls ist so ein toller Sticker von MS auf dem Kabel.


----------



## GorrestFump (12. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Rabowke am 12.08.2008 08:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern war ein Kumpel von mir da, der eine 360 mit HDMI hat. Hier war es ohne Probleme möglich die 360 mit 1080p zu betreiben.



So weit ich weiß geht 1080p nur über HDMI 
Hat deine 360er noch kein HDMI ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Rabowke am 12.08.2008 08:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal ein echtes Problem[...]Es ist übrigens ein original MS Komponentenkabel, jedenfalls ist so ein toller Sticker von MS auf dem Kabel.


Schau mal in die Bedienungsanleitung des Fernsehers. Ich tippe darauf, dass der über VGA / Komponent kein 1080p verarbeitet. Die Ausgabe der Auflösung ist zwar über VGA / YuV möglich, aber wird nicht von allen Geräten unterstützt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.08.2008 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 12.08.2008 08:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um genau zu sein von den wenigsten IMO, liegt also nicht an nem schlecht ausgestatteten HDTV oder so. 1080p-Annahme über Yuv (über den VGA-Eingang schon eher eigentlich? da muss ja auch n PC ran) ist schon ziemlich speziell, wahrscheinlich weil es wenig Geräte gibt die 1080p über yuv ausgeben können aber kein HDMI haben (aber das ist nur ne Vermutung von mir, hab keine Listen etc. darüber ^^)


----------



## Rabowke (12. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.08.2008 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 12.08.2008 08:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, scheint wohl so als ob du Recht hast.

Der Panasonic TX37 LZD85F kann wohl wirklich nur über Komponente 1080i wiedergeben, über HDMI natürlich die vollen 1080p.

Ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein Rätsel wieso ... wenn man sich die technischen Merkmale + Wertungen zum TX37 LZD85F anschaut, ist es für mich unbegreiflich warum Panasonic hier so ... geschlampt hat.   

D.h. also die Konsole mit 1080i betreiben & wenn die neue Revision der 360 herauskommt, die mit der 60GB Festplatte ( natürlich mit HDMI ) dann werd ich mir die zulegen und meine 'alte' 360 bei eBay verkaufen.

Danke schonmal ...


----------



## GorrestFump (12. August 2008)

*AW: ..*

Zu dem Thema hätt ich auch mal ne Frage:

Der etwas ältere 37" Plasma meiner Eltern hat eine maximale Auflösung von 1024x768, was ich bei einem 16:9 Gerät ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz kapiere (hab's jedoch im Geschäft auch schon bei anderen Plasmas gesehen). Über Komponenten-Kabel (HDMI nicht vorhanden) ist 1080i erreichbar und über den VGA-Anschluß eben nur 1024x768 (mitm Notebook mal ausprobiert, was höheres lässt sich tatsächlich nicht einstellen).

Heißt das dann dass das Gerät nicht mal wirklich HD-Ready ist? Skaliert der Plasma das Bild dann irgendwie auf 1080i hoch sobald was über Komponenten dran hängt?

@Rabowke
Ich denke Panasonic hat hier nicht geschlampt, wie vorher von Solidus-Dave schon gesagt, ist es eher die Regel, dass über Komponenten-Kabel kein 1080p unterstützt wird.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Rabowke am 12.08.2008 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein Rätsel wieso ... wenn man sich die technischen Merkmale + Wertungen zum TX37 LZD85F anschaut, ist es für mich unbegreiflich warum Panasonic hier so ... geschlampt hat.


siehe oben, ist wie gesagt nicht üblich.


> D.h. also die Konsole mit 1080i betreiben & wenn die neue Revision der 360 herauskommt,


Ich würde keine interlaced Auflösung bei Spielen wählen, nimm lieber 720p, das sollte jeder Full HDTV sehr gut selbst hochskalieren können und ist meistens eh schon die native Spielauflösung.




> die mit der 60GB Festplatte ( natürlich mit HDMI ) dann werd ich mir die zulegen und meine 'alte' 360 bei eBay verkaufen.


da bin ich mal gespannt wie viel du auf ebay bekommst


----------



## Rabowke (12. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 12.08.2008 09:44 schrieb:
			
		

> (über den VGA-Eingang schon eher eigentlich? da muss ja auch n PC ran)


Die Leute, die den oben genannten LCD mit ihrem PC verbinden benutzen ein DVI auf HDMI Adapter, damit sind die vollen 1080p wieder möglich.

Also, verstehen tue ich es nicht ... beim VGA Signal vllt., aber Komponente? Vorallem wirbt ja auch Microsoft mit ihrem Kabel für 1080p über Komponente.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Rabowke am 12.08.2008 09:45 schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. also die Konsole mit 1080i betreiben & wenn die neue Revision der 360 herauskommt, die mit der 60GB Festplatte ( natürlich mit HDMI ) dann werd ich mir die zulegen und meine 'alte' 360 bei eBay verkaufen.


Also man sollte besser 720p nehmen, da hat man keine Halbbilder.

Wenn du ansonsten auf die 60GB-Version wartest, die gibt es ab dem 15.08.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				GorrestFump am 12.08.2008 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das dann dass das Gerät nicht mal wirklich HD-Ready ist? Skaliert der Plasma das Bild dann irgendwie auf 1080i hoch sobald was über Komponenten dran hängt?


wenn es nicht das HD-ready Symbol trägt dann nicht 
Ne von der Auflösung her dürfte er es eigentlich nicht sein, die Pixel sind dann aber imo länglich so dass sich trotzdem ein 16:9 Bild ergibt (nur nicht in der Auflösung? mh wenn ich so drüber nachdenke würde dann ja alles von 4:3 auf 16:9 gestreckt    )


@Rabowke: naja, das Kabel und die 360 können es ja auch... ^^ Bevor die HDMI-360 eingeführt wurden war das eben die Firmware-Antwort darauf, dass die PS3 1080p ausgeben kann, ob es auf diese Weise viel Sinn macht ist dann beim Marketing zweitrangig


----------



## klausbyte (12. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Rabowke am 12.08.2008 08:46 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 11.08.2008 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also 7 mm?
HA, owned. Hab sie mir erst am Samstag abrasiert


----------



## klausbyte (12. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				GorrestFump am 12.08.2008 09:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das dann dass das Gerät nicht mal wirklich HD-Ready ist? Skaliert der Plasma das Bild dann irgendwie auf 1080i hoch sobald was über Komponenten dran hängt?


Natürlich ist er HD Ready 
720 ist ja weniger als 768. Und über die Anzahl der Spalten wird ja in dem Standard kein wort verloren, von daher 

Verzerrt ist da ebenfalls nix. Habe jetzt selbst keinen PlasmaTV, aber weiß das.
Nimm einfach 720p.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. August 2008)

*AW: ..*

*Fable 2 und Fable 2 Pub Game – So funktioniert der Goldtransfer*


> When playing the Pub Games, you first choose a gambler. Proceed to gamble your heart out. Then, when you buy Fable 2 come October, create a hero and wander about until you find a "Gamemaster" at a local tavern or out and about. Accept the Gamemaster's invite to play a game where you'll then be given the chance to merge your Fable 2 hero with your Pub Games gambler. POOF! Your hero will now have access to the gold your Pub Games' gambler accrued. You can even merge many gamblers (and their bank accounts) together into one gambler which can be merged with your Fable 2 hero. But be warned. Once a hero and a gambler have merged, there is no undo option or any going back.


http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/08/12/lionhead-explains-gold-transfer-process-from-pub-games-to-fable/


*Weitere Geometry Wars-Spiele von Bizzare*


> Chatting with MTV Multiplayer, developers Stephen Cakebread and Craig Howard from Bizarre Creations discussed everything Geometry Wars Retro Evolved 2, from their design decisions all the way through the little 3D debug view that was left in the game. But most interesting is Bizarre's commitment to Geometry Wars in the future, telling MTV Multiplayer that "Geometry Wars is definitely a franchise," and that "we have enough game ideas to do Geometry Wars for probably about 10 games. It depends on what will work." Currently, there's a small team at Bizarre actively working on future Geometry iterations, but specifics regarding what games and on which platforms is very hush-hush.


 http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/08/12/bizarre-promises-to-continue-geo-wars-franchise/


*XBLA Spiel “Braid” bekommt Höchstwertungen / ~30.000 (Aber noch zu wenig)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> In fact, Braid is the highest-rated Xbox Live Arcade game of all time (out of about 150 games!) Geometry Wars 2, released a week prior, is the second-highest. There are some strong games coming up in the next few weeks, so we’ll see if these positions hold.
> But 92 is not just a good score for a Live Arcade game; it’s a good score for any game. In fact, Braid is currently the 10th highest-rated Xbox 360 game of all time — including all AAA high-budget games:
> 
> 
> ...


 http://braid-game.com/news/?p=303


* Shred Nebula kommt am 03.09.2008 auf XBLA*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr Infos


* Batman: Arkham Asylum*


> The September issue of Game Informer has revealed a new Batman game from Eidos Inteactive and publisher Rocksteady Studios called Batman: Arkham Asylum. Below is the description provided by the magazine:
> 
> This completely original title explores Gotham City’s darkest location, the infamous Arkham Asylum. But as a routine prison transfer goes wrong, the Joker sets his demented plan into action and Batman comes face to face with an army of his worst enemies. In a dark and gritty setting reminiscent of Bioshock (with a story co-written by Paul Dini), Arkham Asylum is setting the stage for a true-to-character Batman game.


 http://news.teamxbox.com/xbox/17304/Batman-Arkham-Asylum-Revealed/


*Neue Arcadespiele auf XBLA*
Fable 2 Pub Games – 92 MB – kostenlose Anspielversion / 800 Points Vollversion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bionic Commando: Rearmed – 213 MB – kostenlose Anspielversion / 800 Points Vollversion



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*ACHTUNG* Summer of Arcade-Gewinnspiel beachten!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. August 2008)

*AW: ..*

*Neues von PlayTV für die PS 3 – Streaming nur zur PSP möglich / Aufnahmen lassen sich nicht übertragen / HD-Filme können nicht aufgezeichnet werden*


> Noch im Februar versicherte Sony Cambrige, Entwickler von PlayTV, dass der TV-Receiver für die PlayStation 3 gespeicherte Aufnahmen auf andere Geräte wie zum Beispiel Memory Sticks oder PCs übertragen könnte.
> Wie Sony nun heute gegenüber Eurogamer angab, ist das nicht mehr länger der Fall.
> 
> Stattdessen wird man Aufzeichnungen oder aktuelle Programme lediglich über die Remote-Play-Funktion zur PlayStation Portable streamen können. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Einen Grund für diese Änderung nannte man nicht.
> Ebenso ist PlayTV zum Verkaufsstart nicht in der Lage, HD-Signale aufzunehmen. Sony arbeitet aber daran, diese Feature in Zukunft zu ermöglichen.


 http://www.eurogamer.de/article.php?article_id=212591


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2008)

*LucasArts not too happy about Wii MotionPlus*



> (...)Game Informer (via NeoGAF), however, claims that LucasArts is especially miffed.
> 
> It’s not too hard to see why either. When you’re hard at work on a Wii game with the subtitle “Lightsaber Duels,” 1:1 motion control probably sounds like a godsend. Shame then, that LucasArts was already putting the finishing touches on the game when Wii MotionPlus was announced.



_gameinformer/ vg247_

nur zu verständlich.
und da wundert man sich bei nintendo noch, weshalb die wii von den 3rd- parties immer noch recht stiefmütterlich behandelt wurd.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. August 2008)

*AW: LucasArts not too happy about Wii MotionPlus*

*Xbox 360 Konsolen in Japan teilweise (Akihabara und Amzon.jp) ausverkauft*


> Yodobashi Camera in Akihabara is not just a big electronics store in Tokyo, it is one of the largest (if not the largest) electronics stores in the world. I was there earlier this week and was pretty surprised to see that they had sold out of all versions of the Xbox 360 consoles. Looks like the Japanese have got Tales of Vesperia fever, which was recently released over here. There was a demo station set up inside the game department that seem to be attracting interest.
> 
> Amazon Japan is also sold out of Xbox 360 consoles.


http://www.cheapassgamer.com/forums/blog.php?b=2391


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2008)

*AW: LucasArts not too happy about Wii MotionPlus*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.08.2008 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> *Xbox 360 Konsolen in Japan teilweise (Akihabara und Amzon.jp) ausverkauft*




sollte microsoft etwa doch noch fuss fassen können in japan?
weit hinter der ps3 liegt man ja schon seit wochen nicht mehr......was allerdings auch nicht besonders schwer ist.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. August 2008)

*AW: LucasArts not too happy about Wii MotionPlus*



			
				Bonkic am 14.08.2008 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 14.08.2008 12:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für die PS3 kam kein besonderes Spiel heraus im Moment, wird also bei um 10k diese Woche in Japan dümpeln. Die 360 hatte schon in den letzten Wochen mehr Verkäufe als sonst (1:3 bis 1:2 im Vergleich mit PS3), mit den 100k (360!) verkauften Tales of Vesperia Einheiten bin ich mir fast sicher, dass die 360 diese Woche vor der PS3 in Japan liegt, vielleicht sogar deutlich mit 20k oder so.
Bei irgendeinem Titel war das glaube ich schon mal so für eine Woche.

btw. wusste ich gar nicht, dass BemUs oder zumindest SC4 in Japan relativ unbeliebt sind? Die PS3 Version hat noch nicht mal die 100k geschafft und wird sich wohl bald aus den Charts verabschieden. Von den 2Mio Einheiten kommt demnach alles aus dem Westen, in dem quasi niemand Spiele dieses Genre entwickelt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. August 2008)

*.*



			
				Bonkic am 14.08.2008 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> sollte microsoft etwa doch noch fuss fassen können in japan?
> weit hinter der ps3 liegt man ja schon seit wochen nicht mehr......was allerdings auch nicht besonders schwer ist.


Also so ganz glaube ich noch nicht an den großen Durchbruch der Box. Gerade wenn fast 3 Jahre lang Geräte mit erhöhtem Ausfallrisiko verkauft werden. Zwar hat man im Westen von den Ausfallproblemen in Japan nicht so viel mitbekommen, allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass es in Japan anders gelaufen sein wird.

Allerdings finde ich es auch beachtlich, wie sich die Box nun zumindest schon einige Zeit recht konstant um die 4-5K verkauft und aus dem ganz miesen 2000er Verkaufsregionen „raus“ ist. Auch wenn es am Ende nicht mehr als ein Achtungserfolg ist, es wird interessant, wie sich die Lage mit den ganzen noch angekündigten JRPGs entwickelt.





			
				Solidus_Dave am 14.08.2008 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei irgendeinem Titel war das glaube ich schon mal so für eine Woche.


 Halo 3 hatte sich 1-2 Wochen sehr ordentlich verkauft, war auch mal für ne Woche auf Platz 1 der Charts. 



			
				Solidus_Dave am 14.08.2008 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> btw. wusste ich gar nicht, dass BemUs oder zumindest SC4 in Japan relativ unbeliebt sind? Die PS3 Version hat noch nicht mal die 100k geschafft und wird sich wohl bald aus den Charts verabschieden. Von den 2Mio Einheiten kommt demnach alles aus dem Westen, in dem quasi niemand Spiele dieses Genre entwickelt


Scheinbar ist ein entsprechender Bedarf im Westen vorhanden, wo eben nicht fast alle nur Wii spielen.
Gibt es irgendwelche groben Zahlen zu Virtua Fighter 5?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. August 2008)

*Red Faction Guerillia Betatest (Open Beta für Xbox 360 Gold-User)*

*Red Faction Guerillia Betatest (Open Beta für Xbox 360 Gold-User)*
Für Xbox 360-Gold-Mitglieder gibt es die Möglichkeit kostenlos an einer open Beta zu „Red Faction Guerilla“ teilzunehmen.

Alles, was man braucht, ist ein kostenloser Fileplanet-Account und dann wählt man diesen Link bzw. klickt auf Fileplanet.com auf den entsprechenden Beta-Test.

Nachdem man dann einige Angaben gemacht hat, bekommt man einen Code, den man über die Xbox 360-Konsole einlösen kann.
Marktplatz -> Code einlösen

Downloadgröße: 640 MB





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. August 2008)

*US-Zahlen Juli 2008*

*US-Hard- und Softwarezahlen für Juli 2008*

```
Juli 08	Juni 08	Veränderung
NDS	608.000	783.000	-175.000
Wii	555.000	666.700	-111.700
PS3	225.000	405.500	-180.500
PSP	222.000	337.400	-115.400
360	205.000	219.800	-14.800
PS2	155.000
```


```
01. NCAA FOOTBALL 09		360	397.600
02. WII FIT			WII	369.600
03. GUITAR HERO: ON TOUR	NDS	309.700
04. WII PLAY 			WII	284.000
05. NCAA FOOTBALL 09		PS3	242.500
06. SOUL CALIBUR IV		360	218.900
07. MARIO KART WII		WII	174.500
08. ROCK BAND			WII	165.800
09. SOUL CALIBUR IV		PS3	155.800
10. CIV. REVOLUTION		360	147.600
```
 http://www.consolewars.eu/news/21681/aktuelle_hard-_und_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_den_usa/

Kuriose Zahlen. Die Preissenkung der Box brachte nix und MGS 4 hat sich schon wieder aus den Charts verabschiedet. :o




* EA Partners Team up With the Creators of the Award-Winning Gears of War and Unreal Series to Publish an All-New IP*


> Electronic Arts Inc. (NASDAQ:ERTS) and Epic Games, Inc. today announced that they have signed a publishing agreement for an all-new action title for the PC, Xbox 360® video game system and PLAYSTATION®3 computer entertainment system. The new intellectual property is currently in development by Epic’s People Can Fly studio in Poland.
> “Epic is excited to work with EA Partners to launch our next big IP on the global stage,” said Mark Rein, vice president, Epic Games. “EA Partners gives independent developers like Epic the muscle of a global publisher like EA, along with the focus and flexibility of a smaller team committed to working with our individual needs.”
> “In the last year, EAP has become a powerhouse player in the publishing world with the best of breed developers signing on to leverage EA’s studio-focused philosophy, global scale and publishing leadership,” said Frank Gibeau, President of the EA Games Label. ”Epic brings first class talent and technology to the development of this new title. We are very proud to have Epic join the growing roster of EA Partners.”
> “Epic is a legendary studio that is synonymous with quality and EA Partners jumped at the chance to team up with them on the launch of their next blockbuster IP,” said David DeMartini, senior vice president and general manager, EA Partners. “EA Partners is committed to giving the world’s best independent developers access to EA’s global publishing resources, letting them focus on what they do best – making great games.”
> ...


 http://www.istockanalyst.com/article/viewiStockNews+articleid_2514865.html


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. August 2008)

*AW: US-Zahlen Juli 2008*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.08.2008 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Kuriose Zahlen. Die Preissenkung der Box brachte nix und MGS 4 hat sich schon wieder aus den Charts verabschiedet. :o



Trotz 20gb-360-Räumungsverkauf hinter der PS3 überrascht wirklich, zumal doch erst kürzlich Schätzungen der NPD/Analysten die 360 doch sehr stark sahen?

MGS4 ist nicht mal sooo verwunderlich. Hatte im Juni 774k verkaufte Einheiten PLUS PS3-Bundles, welche auch dieses mal wohl noch ein wenig dazuzählen (+100-150k Einheiten?).
Ca. 1Mio verkaufte Einheiten bei 5 Millionen Hardwarebasis ist doch gar nicht so schlecht? 1/5 aller US-PS3-Besitzer haben so MGS4, welches ja nicht mal besonders Mainstream ist.


PS2 hatte übrigens im Juni 188k, dass selbst Wii etc. gesunken sind liegt aber scheinbar an der NPD-Wochenzählung (5 für Juni, 4 für Juli), falls das stimmt was man so im Internet liest ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. August 2008)

*Japan-Zahlen*

*Japan Hardwarezahlen vom 04.08 bis 11.08*

```
akt.W.	letz.W.	Veränd.	2008		Gesamt
NDS	60.434	57.398	3.036	1.938.946	23.116.019
PSP	58.501	61.181	-2.680	2.510.556	10.112.150
Wii	38.506	41.109	-2.603	1.947.145	6.563.305
360	24.962	5.359	19.603	120.562		627.903
PS3	9.673	9.508	165	619.261		2.260.937
PS2	8.503	9.045	-542	321.828		21.248.865
```
 http://www.consolewars.eu/news/21682/aktuelle_hardware-verkaufszahlen_aus_japan/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. August 2008)

*...*

*Playstation Home – Konsolenherkunft bestimmt die „Home Region“*


> With the release of the new Home beta, we now have a much clearer idea of how these region restrictions, that we discovered at E3, are being implemented. It seems that the client reacts to your console's native region, locking you out of any Home servers that don't match it. That means that if you're a UK gamer who imported from the US, you'll be spending all of your time with Americans inside Home. If you imported from Japan ... well, you can guess where that's headed.
> 
> What we find bizarre is that it's such a strict lock-out, and that you're not given any degree of choice in the matter. It seems so weird that anyone can access any region's PSN Store, but not the online social networking hub. We can only assume that similar restrictions as on the store will be made for purchasing within Home. That is to say, if you're a UK credit card owner you won't be able to spend anything in the US Home without some jiggery pokery.
> 
> Obviously, this all makes sense to Sony. Home is meant to be a big income generator for them; mostly through advertising. They want the most appropriate eyes to see these adverts in order to maximise the "click through" rate. There's no point advertising Mountain Dew to a UK citizen, for example. But console-specific region locking is not the answer. At the very least, set up an IP location check or, god forbid, give people a choice.


 http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2008/08/15/home-access-is-based-on-console-region-not-psn-account/


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.08.2008 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> *Playstation Home – Konsolenherkunft bestimmt die „Home Region“*
> http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2008/08/15/home-access-is-based-on-console-region-not-psn-account/



schade, hatte gehofft, dass man je nach PSN-Account-Land dann auf den jeweiligen Home-Server kommt. Neben dem Interesse was es denn bei den anderen so gibt (andere Marken und damit auch "Gebiete") ist mein Standardaccount Ösi und da geht meine KK nicht (falls ich etwas von dem Home-Kram kaufen möchte, wird ja wie beim Katzenspiel in Microtransactions ausarten).
Ursprünglich war es glaube ich ja auch so, dass alle auf den gleichen Servern waren.

Ich denke der Hintergrund dahinter ist, dass Sony auch nicht-Spielefirmen nach Home bringen möchte und die sind je nach Branche daran interessiert, nur in einer Region oder gar nur länderspezifisch Werbung zu machen (Klamotten z.B. oder die Filmindustrie, die mit SIcherheit auch für den Regionlock beim Video-Store verantwortlich ist, wobei es hier ja mit IP-Abfrage gelöst wird  ). Anders bekommt man die wohl nichts in Boot...



@Play-TV: Schade, das Kopieren der Aufnahmen auf HDDs, PC etc. wäre ein echter Vorteil gegenüber den meisten Geräten dieser Art gewesen (außer indirekt DVD-Rekordern). Zumal es ja bisher auch so angekündigt wurde, müssten sie doch schon früher gewusst haben ob sie auch diese Copy-Right-Sachen beachten müssen.
Ich hätte es auch nett gefunden, wenn das Ding ne eigene Festplatte mitbringt, dafür erfüllt es Grundfunktionen wie während während dem Zocken/anderen Kanal gucken Sendungen aufzunehmen und wie bei Remore Play die PS3 per Timer aus dem Standby für eine Aufnahme zu aktivieren. Großes Manko ist wohl auch, dass nur freie Sender empfangen werden können (wobei ich selbst von Bezahl-TV nix halte).

Wird nun btw. "dafür" nun billiger angeboten? (zumindest in UK)

Aber holen würde ich mir das erst, wenn es genug Programmauswahl usw. für DVB-T gäbe. 
Bzw. n Reiz wäre es noch, wenn ich so auch gleich HD-TV bekomme (glaube aber im Moment per DVB-T noch nix?) um das Analogkabel zu ersetzen 
Habe im Moment nicht mal einen Videorekorder bzw. nur über PC ^^

Nett ist damit halt Remote Play mit einer PSP


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*Mike Caps im Interview zum EA-Deal, New IP & Gears of War 2*


> VB: What are you trying to do with this game?
> 
> MC: I can’t talk too much about this game. What People Can Fly is good at is really fun, over-the-top, crazy first-person shooter experiences. We’re trying to combine that with our new-found ability to create a really interesting franchise. A deep storyline-based world that has fun game play — that thrill movie ride kind of game play. We’ll take what we learned with Gears of War and Gears of War 2 and apply it to what they are good at. EA Partners has an a la carte approach where they have distribution, PR, testing, and design. I don’t need a design director from EA because we are convinced we know what we are doing. But I do need a lot of the services they offer. A lot of publishers have a one-size-fits-all approach. We get frustrated with that. EA has a European studio in Guildford, England, and they can work with People Can Fly. They come visit us in (Raleigh, N.C.) and talk with us. They shuffle around and fit to us. It’s like dating. When someone shows a lot of interest, that’s important.
> […]
> ...


 http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/15/interview-with-mike-capps-on-why-epic-games-is-teaming-up-with-electronic-arts/



> So – maybe – mods for the PS3 version and official DLC for 360?
> “We’ll see, we’ll see,” Capps says.
> As a parting shot, I asked about chicks in this new game. I hinted (flat-out said) every Epic game I’ve seen is severely devoid of badass females (except Unreal Tournament) and wanted to know if he planned to do anything about it. Apparently, I’m not the only one with this concern. Capps’s girlfriend is also very interested in the badassitute of female characters in Epic games – ditto for the EA handler’s girlfriend and double it for all the guys at People Can Fly with girlfriends.
> “Well, we thought about…” Capps starts to say. The EA handler sits up and Capps switches to, “Ah! I can’t, I can’t! You almost got me!”
> Almost. The option to play as a girl? Co-op female sidekick? Gotta wait a little longer for more details to leak out.


 http://kotaku.com/5037613/epics-new-game--president-tells-all




> "We called [Valve's] Gabe [Newell] and Scott [Lynch], and [bioWare's] Ray [Muzyka] is a good friend; I know him well," he explained. "I said, 'Really? EA? Are you sure? Is it just a big check they're giving you?' They don't have a false bone in their body; they're not politicians, those guys, and they were really excited. They're people who we expect to be prima donna developers, like us. We expect to be in charge. Those guys said, 'Yeah, they didn't screw with us.'"
> In a recent interview, Valve's Doug Lombardi indicated that an important part of deciding to sign with EA was that, unlike many potential publishing partners, EA was willing to stay hands-off with parts of the publishing process Valve felt comfortable undertaking. Capps described similar reasoning for Epic's deal.
> 
> "They give us what we want, checklist-style," he said. "If you don't want design direction help, they cross it off the list, and you just won't have that assigned to the project, and they just won't worry about it. I mean, [they've got] friggin' Valve. They're going to make a good game. We don't want somebody telling us how to light levels."


 http://www.gamasutra.com/php-bin/news_index.php?story=19870


*Tomb Raider Underworld - Gameplayvideo*
http://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos_editeurs/0001/00017763/tomb_raider_underworld_f1q1.htm

*Far Cry 2 – Jackal HD-Trailer*
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38386.html

*Der Pate 2 – HD-Trailer*
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38398.html

*Infinite Undiscovery GT-Preview (HD)*
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38434.html

*Need for Speed Undercover – HD Trailer*
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38389.html

*The Force Unleashed Demo am 21.08*
Zwar wurde der 21.08 bislang nur für die PS 3 genannt, aber etwa zeitgleich sollte die 360-Version wohl auch erscheinen.
http://www.psu.com/%5BUPDATE%5D-Force-Unleashed-demo-hitting-PSN-in-August-News--a0004358-p0.php


*Final Fantasy 13 Infos aus der Famitsu*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> - The FFXIII demo disc included with FFVIIACC will be a PS3 disc, it's not on a standard blu-ray movie disc. This is good news for people with Euro PS3s, since it'll probably mean the demo will work even if the movie is region locked.
> 
> - There're 3 realtime screens of Agito XIII from the trailer, including a screen of Odin.
> 
> ...


 http://www.consolewars.eu/messageboard/showpost.php?p=2401604&postcount=4716


*Tomb Raider Underworld – Neue Screens*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.gamersyde.com/news_6957_en.html


*Braid hat 180,000$ in der Entwicklung gekostet*


> Mr. Blow estimates that he spent more than $180,000 of his own money during the past three years to develop Braid. He also took time off from his job as a videogame-industry consultant to focus on his project. "I have no idea how well Braid will sell," he says. "Realistically though, I could lose all of that [money]."


 http://online.wsj.com/public/article_print/SB121814539048522033.html


*Umfangreiches GC 2008 Special (7 Seiten) auf Heise.de*


> Was ist nur mit Nintendo los? Erst zeigt der Konsolen-Pionier in Los Angeles auf der E3 nur einige Casual-Titel, und dann lässt er die Games Convention in Leipzig sogar ganz aus.[…]
> Ein ganz anderes Problem hat Microsoft. Die Xbox 360 verkauft sich nur noch schleppend; zu sehr hatten sich die Redmonder auf die Zielgruppe der Hardcore-Spieler konzentriert. Jetzt versucht man das Ruder mit Casual- und Party-Spielen herum zu reißen[…]
> Sony hat zwar bislang bei der Playstation 3 erheblich draufzahlen müssen, aber nach gewonnenem Blu-ray-Kampf und einigen Exklusiv-Erfolgen wie Metal Gear Solid 4 und Gran Turismo 5 Prologue geht es aufwärts.[…]
> Derweil steht es um die PSP immer schlechter. Zwar verkauft sich die Hardware vor allem in Japan weiterhin gut, PSP-Spiele finden aber keinen Absatz; nennenswerte Neuveröffentlichungen findet man kaum noch.[…]
> ...


 http://www.heise.de/games-convention/highlights/allgemein/2008/konsolenspiele/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*Nächstes Ratchet & Clank Ende 2009?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Die Vermutungen haben sich bestätigt. Wie aus dem Abspann von Ratchet & Clank: Quest for Booty hervor geht, folgt das nächste Spiel mit den beiden Helden im Herbst 2009.
> Mit dem Satz “‘The Quest continues in Fall 2009″ bestätigt Entwickler Insomniac eine Fortsetzung.


 http://www.play3.de/2008/08/16/nachstes-ratchet-clank-kommt-im-herbst-2009/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*MS-Server-Stats & Zahlenspiele*


> Some quick stats gathered from the above clippings: 15 datacenters hosting 148,357 servers sitting on 17,406 racks consuming 72,500KW of utility power as of the end of January 2008 (as indicated by the bar chart).
> 
> On the same page there’s also an interesting graph showing the distribution of servers per “property”. Live Search is in the clear lead with approximately 75,000 (50 of the servers pushing out those less-than-desirable search results, followed by Hotmail. The other notable property occupying a large chunk of the servers would be “other” (appropriately named), which one could assume be dedicated to XBOX Live services and the like.
> 
> ...


 http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=30573 / http://www.vgwatchdog.com/?p=35 


*Analystenspekulationen*


> Rumors have swirled that Microsoft is preparing to cut prices across its hardware SKUs – a move that UBS analyst Ben Schachter believes would have a "significant impact."
> Pachter commented, "Xbox 360 hardware sales were again lighter than we expected, indicating that Microsoft may be experiencing stagnant demand. The company cut the price of its Xbox 360 Pro (20GB) by $50 to $299 in July, but demand remained fairly flat. We do not expect a significant bump in August with the release of the new Pro 60GB at $349. We expect Microsoft to reconsider its pricing strategy, especially if sales of the Xbox 360 continue to lag sales of the PS3."


 http://www.gamedaily.com/articles/news/xbox-360-experiencing-stagnant-demand-says-pachter/?biz=1


*Warner bringt Musikvideos auf Xbox Live*


> NEW YORK, August 14, 2008 – Warner Music Group (NYSE: WMG) today announced that it will make its music videos available to Microsoft’s Xbox LIVE community around the world.
> 
> Beginning this week, more than 12 million Xbox LIVE members worldwide can download music videos by featured WMG artists from Xbox LIVE Marketplace and watch them on their Xbox 360 video game and entertainment system. The music videos will be from WMG’s world-renowned roster of artists including Cute is What We Aim For, Death Cab For Cutie, Flo Rida, Matchbox Twenty, Panic! At the Disco and T.I. among others.
> 
> ...


 Warner Pressemeldung


* Ubisoft: We've reduced staff working PC games due to piracy, focus is consoles*


> That’s where the good news ends, however, as Guillemot confirms that PC piracy is influencing the company’s developers to focus on consoles. “Piracy is enormously damaging to the market,” he said, adding that the Internet has made piracy easy to do. “So what do we do? Well, it’s better not to invest a lot of money on that particular platform.”
> 
> “We know that the developers that are creating the PC game are not going to get paid for the work they do and the games won’t break even. So we prefer to focus on platforms that maybe have less piracy and where more customers are actually paying for the content they consume,” said Guillemot. “We greatly reduced the number of people working on PC games because of that.” Ubisoft isn’t ditching PC publishing altogether, but it certainly isn’t as focused as it used to be. The company now hopes to keep PC in the running with better copy protection measures. The problem now is coming up with a system that PC gamers will accept.


 http://www.tomshardware.com/news/ubisoft-guillemot-E3-games-piracy,6152.html


*Der Pate 2 – Spielzeit wird bei 15 bis 25 Stunden liegen*


> Hunter Smith, the game's executive producer at EA's Redwood Stores studio, said that most gamers don't have 80 to 100 hours to dedicate to anything, referencing Rockstar's approach with rival sandbox gangster game Grand Theft Auto IV.
> 
> He said: "First time we were down this path we felt like that was an objective of ours, to have 50 to 80 hours of gameplay. We ended up just making s$!t up so we could fill that model. Now I think our range for the player will be somewhere in the 15 to 25 hour experience."


 http://www.videogamer.com/news/15-08-2008-9110.html


*Gears of War 2 Lancer verkauft sich wie warme Semmel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Epic Games wants you to know that the Gears of War 2 Lancer bundle (the one that's exclusive to Amazon.com) is selling like "hot cakes" even at the $139 price point. […] we also learn that the toy Lancer is in fact electronic and with the power of three C size batteries (probably not included), the 36" replica shakes and makes epic chainsaw sounds. Authentic chainsaw sounds! Sign us up for two!


 http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/08/11/gears-2-lancer-bundle-selling-like-hot-cakes/


*Star Wars – The Force Unleashed Trailer, Cinematic & Gameplayvideos*
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38409.html
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38393.html
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38401.html
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38403.html
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38405.html
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38407.html


*Händer in Australien wollen Rockband nicht anbieten - zu sperrig, zu spät und teurer als das neue Guitar Hero World Tour*


> The chequered history of Rock Band in Australia could be set to take yet another turn, as an undisclosed retail source told us today that the game's release may be delayed indefinitely. Word is that retail buyers simply aren't interested in stocking a bulky product that's a year old and will cost more than its similarly bulky – and up to date - competitor Guitar Hero: World Tour.
> 
> This is dire news if true, yet that's not the worst of it. Further rumours suggest that - for similar reasons - Rock Band 2 may not come out either, and that the Guitar Hero series has the market sewn up. Whether EA would simply cede control of such a lucrative genre to a competitor remains to be seen, however, and we're hoping that it will still push to release the second game in Australia.
> 
> We've approached EA for comment but have been unsuccessful so far. Stay tuned for more info.


 http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/898/898716p1.html


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.08.2008 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> *Star Wars – The Force Unleashed Trailer, Cinematic & Gameplayvideos*
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38409.html
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38393.html
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38401.html
> ...


Mein Gott, wirkt das Spiel stumpfsinnig. Ich hätte ja zumindest den Hauch von Anspruch (wie in JK2) erwartet, aber das ist echt die Krönung der seichten Arcade-Kunst. 30 Sturmtruppen im Dauerfeuermodus, 1 AT-ST, Explosionen und der Held metzelt sich mühelos im Alleingang durch die Idiotenhorden - dabei sind die Animationen der Heldenfigur im direkten Kampf nicht einmal sonderlich gut. Scheint so, als hätte man nicht viel von der letzten LucasArts-Gurke (Indiana Jones and the Emperors Tomb) gelernt. Auch da waren Grafik und Sound okay, doch der Inhalt selbst war mehr als ärmlich. 30 Nazis, 20 chinesische Attentäter und 5 Krokodile: Indy macht sie alle im Alleingang platt. Also wenn FU wirklich so flachbrüstig ist, wie es die Videos gekonnt vermitteln, dann stecke ich da garantiert keine 40 - 60 Euro  in die Vollversion. Da muss wohl mal wieder die Ausleihfassung herhalten.

Also wenn DAS 2008 den Tatbestand eines "Core-Games" erfüllen soll, dann ist Hopfen und Malz wirklich verloren. Ich will mal wieder „echte“ Spiele, nicht so einen Käse, den man mit verbundenen Augen durchspielen kann, weil die Figur fast unsterblich ist, und das Leveldesign so stupide wirkt.

Regards, eX!


----------



## frogi (17. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Um was gehts denn da überhaupt? In welchen Zeitraum spielt das Spiel ( auf die einzelnen Episoden bezogen ) ?


----------



## Hard-2-Get (17. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Spielt zwischen Episode 3 und 4.   
Man spielt den Schüler von Darth Vader.   
Dies ist ein informativer Beitrag.


----------



## Iceman (17. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 17.08.2008 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn DAS 2008 den Tatbestand eines "Core-Games" erfüllen soll, dann ist Hopfen und Malz wirklich verloren. Ich will mal wieder „echte“ Spiele, nicht so einen Käse, den man mit verbundenen Augen durchspielen kann, weil die Figur fast unsterblich ist, und das Leveldesign so stupide wirkt.



Wer weiß auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad die Videos gemacht wurden, sonderlich hochgedreht kanns eigentlich nicht gewesen sein 

Ich finde vor allem, dass das Spiel unglaublich langweilig aussieht. Sich immer wiederholende Kampfabläufe und relativ viele Gegnermassen sehen nicht grade nach Abwechslung aus. Und an den Physikspielereien hat man sich auch nach 2 Leveln sattgesehen.

Grafisch scheints echt toll zu sein, aber ansonsten?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Iceman am 17.08.2008 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde vor allem, dass das Spiel unglaublich langweilig aussieht. Sich immer wiederholende Kampfabläufe und relativ viele Gegnermassen sehen nicht grade nach Abwechslung aus. Und an den Physikspielereien hat man sich auch nach 2 Leveln sattgesehen.
> 
> Grafisch scheints echt toll zu sein, aber ansonsten?




Naja, also da wirst du/ihr bei Shootern, anderen Kampf/metzelnspielen etc. auch nicht so viel mehr Abwechslung finden als töte-eine-Übermacht-an-Gegner in am besten abwechslungsreichen Arealen 

Gerade bei dem Spiel kommt aber ja noch der ein oder andere Bossbattle dazu und auch die Physikspielereien werden vermutlich in jedem neuen Areal wieder für Abwechslung sorgen (z.B. die nett zerberstenden Bäume in einem der Außenabschnitte)

Da man die Möglichkeit hat, viel mehr mit den Gegnern zu "spielen" hat es IMO sogar mehr Potential, nicht durchgehend wiederholend zu werden wie so manch Genrekollege. Durch die sicher erst im Laufe des Spieles wachsenden Kräfte macht es vielleicht auch später noch Spaß sich nen Gegner zu schnappen oder ganze Fahrzeuge durch die stärkeren Machtkräfte wie eine Dose zusammenzufalten.

Am Donnerstag können wir alle es ja mal antesten. ^^ (edit: mit alle meine ich 360-Gold und PS3-Besitzer  )


Mehr Physik+zerstörbare Umgebungen sollte man außerdem nicht für das ("Next-Gen")-Spielgefühl (Stichwort glaubwürdige Welt etc.) unterschätzen, gerade wenn man z.B. NG2 oder DMC4 spielt und das ganze im Prinzip auch mit Fototapeten auf der PS1 möglich wäre *übertreib*

Ich hab mich jedenfalls z.B. bei der NG-Sigma Demo köstlich darüber amüsiert, wie der Herr Ninja alles in Grund und Boden schnetzelt aber vorsichtig die Papiertüren aufschiebt wenn man in das nächste Zimmer will


----------



## frogi (17. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Hab nochmal eine frage abseits von Star Wars.
Ist das jetzt das neuste das nur noch Gold Member Demos auf der 360 sofort runterladen könen und Silver Member erst später?  
Das war früher nicht so oder?
Wie lange dauert es in der Regel, bis auch Nicht- Gold- Mitglieder die Demos runterladen können?

Find ich nämlich ziemlich daneben sowas


----------



## Iceman (17. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				frogi am 17.08.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nochmal eine frage abseits von Star Wars.
> Ist das jetzt das neuste das nur noch Gold Member Demos auf der 360 sofort runterladen könen und Silver Member erst später?
> Das war früher nicht so oder?
> Wie lange dauert es in der Regel, bis auch Nicht- Gold- Mitglieder die Demos runterladen können?
> ...



Das ist seit einigen Monaten so, war auch vorher schon bei manchen Demos der Fall, mittlerweile ists durchgehen.

Bis Silber Mitglieder dran dürfen sinds afaik 1 oder 2 Wochen.


----------



## frogi (17. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



> Bis Silber Mitglieder dran dürfen sinds afaik 1 oder 2 Wochen.


´

Na toll, 1 oder 2 Wochen, wenns 1 oder 2 Tage wären, wärs ja i.O. aber so...naja kann man nix machen.
Trotzdem Danke für die info


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				frogi am 17.08.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das jetzt das neuste das nur noch Gold Member Demos auf der 360 sofort runterladen könen und Silver Member erst später?  [...]


 Doll ist es wirklich nicht, wird aber leider schon gut 1 Jahr so praktiziert, wobei es ab und zu auch Ausnahmen gibt alle gleich saugen dürfen. Wenn die Demo nur für Gold-User ist, dann müssen Silber-Mitglieder 1 Woche warten.


Zum SW-Thema: So wirklich doll fand ich die Videos vom Gameplay jetzt auch nicht. Klar, bei nahezu jedem Spiel macht man ständig die gleichen Sachen, nur machen die Games trotzdem nicht alle gleich viel Spaß. Gerade wenn es stumpfsinnig und anspruchslos ist, dann fesselt ein Spielkonzept selten lange. Bei einem Ninja Gaiden (Black/Sigma/2) ist jeder Kampf ne Herausforderung und auch ein God of War 1/2 ist alles andere als Langweilig. Da macht man auch immer das Gleiche, aber Gegnerdosierung, Spannung und Action stimmt einfach und fesselt einen.

Da muss The Force Unleashed erst noch zeigen, dass der Spaß auch mehr als ein / zwei Räume lang Spaß macht und man sich bei der Entwicklung nicht zu sehr auf Physikspielereien und CO beschränkt hat, sondern die Inszenierung und das Gameplay stimmt. Ungünstig ist es allerdings irgendwie schon, wenn einem schon beim Video langweilig wird…


----------



## eX2tremiousU (18. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Iceman am 17.08.2008 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer weiß auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad die Videos gemacht wurden, sonderlich hochgedreht kanns eigentlich nicht gewesen sein


Selber testen werde ich generell, aber die Begründung mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad scheint ja in Mode gekommen sein. Siehe auch Brothers in Arms.   
Doch selbst mit hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad glaube ich nur bedingt, dass das Spiel wirklich anspruchsvoll oder motivierend werden wird. Das zum Vergleich rangezogene Indiana Jones-Spiel war nur wegen der fehlenden Speicherfunktion frustrierend, aber die Action war eigentlich immer leicht zu bewältigen. Na, mal gucken...


> Grafisch scheints echt toll zu sein, aber ansonsten?


Wenn das Spiel wirklich live so wirkt, wie auf den Videos, dann haben Wii'ler generell wieder den schwarzen Peter gezogen. Die Grafik dort ist okay, begeistert aber nicht nach Next-Gen-Normen. Ich darf mich dann wohl wieder mit trister Optik, reduzierten Physikeffekten und einem öden Spielablauf rumplagen. Woran erinnert mich das jetzt? Ach...Alone in the Dark...   

Regards, eX!


----------



## crackajack (18. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.08.2008 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> *XBLA Spiel “Braid” bekommt Höchstwertungen*


  
Den Grafikstil finde ich gewöhnungsbedürftig bis wirklich schrecklich  , aber das Spiel selber ist mindestens so spassig wie Portal und auch schön knackig.

Kaufen!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. August 2008)

*AW: ..*

*NBA 09 Bilder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr: http://gamersyde.com/news_6955_en.html


*Far Cry 2 Studiobesuch*
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/tvplayer/4PlayersTV/Alle/9314/22558/Far_Cry_2/Spielszenen_und_Studiobesuch_in_Montreal.html


*New 360 web service to make Marketplace content sale easier for developers and publishers*


> 360 owners will soon be able to buy, via their web browser, Marketplace content which is automatically downloaded to their home console, while developers will be able use direct link iTunes-like URLs that let them virally promote their Xbox Live Arcade creations – all as part of new features designed to spur further use of Microsoft’s online content sales.[…]
> 
> Via the new storefront users will be able to browse available Xbox 360 content from their computer – either at home or work – which will be then be ‘sent’ to their console as a download. (Presumably, the system requires the console to be in a sleep mode and utilises the on-board download manager to work.)
> 
> ...


 http://www.developmag.com/news/30343/Microsoft-looks-to-bridge-the-gap-between-XBLA-and-PCs


*Atari to Publish Heroes Over Europe + Screens*


> LYON, FRANCE – 18 August 2008 – Get ready to scramble! Atari and Red Mile Entertainment are bringing Heroes over Europe, an ultra-realistic seat-of-the-pants tactical flight combat game and the latest in the critically acclaimed Heroes series, to the PLAYSTATION®3 computer entertainment system, Xbox 360® video game and entertainment system from Microsoft, and Windows PC in 2009.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://news.teamxbox.com/xbox/17335/Atari-to-Publish-Heroes-Over-Europe-First-Screens-Inside/


* Batman: Arkham Asylum – Screens*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr: http://screenshots.teamxbox.com/screen/78488/Batman-Arkham-Asylum/


* I Am Alive takes “more realistic approach to survival,” says DarkWorks*


> “We want to take this realistic approach to enlarge the genre, because it’s much more universal,” said the developer boss.
> “We’ve been shifting from classic survival horror from back in 2001 with Alone in the Dark: The New Nightmare, and we started to introduce disaster aspect with Cold Fear.
> “Now we are moving to a more realistic approach to survival, and that’s what we want to renew and bring with this new game.”
> Gouraud told us that he now thinks DarkWorks - known for its horror games - is big enough to extend its reach and take on action projects of any kind.
> “We’re also very pleased with our growth,” he said. “I think we are already one of the major European studios with 120 people… We think 2009 will be where we shine. We’re set for a new stage.”


 http://www.videogaming247.com/2008/08/14/i-am-alive-takes-more-realistic-approach-to-survival-says-darkworks/


*Fallout 3 – Bilderflut*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mehr Bilder: http://www.cng4u.com/2008/08/16/fallout-3-scans/


*Gamespot Interview mit Mike Capps bezüglich des EA-Deals / Ankündigung vom 3.Epic-Team (Utah) steht bald an*


> GS: Now this mystery game is being developed for the PS3, PC, and Xbox 360. Are you guys planning on a simultaneous release on all three platforms?
> MC: I'd really love to do that, yeah. We'll see what the realities are, and what the time frame is. The best way to do marketing is to release all three at once, so yeah, sure.
> […]
> GS: OK. And is the PCF game the only new IP in the works at Epic?
> MC: We've always got ideas on the table. But Epic's [North Carolina office is] a two-team company, and we're making two franchises right now. Our team in Utah is working on something that we'll announce very soon--that's the team that made Undertow, Chair Entertainment. And now PCF's a one-team company, so they've got this new game to work on.


 http://www.gamespot.com/news/6196059.html 


*Game Developer Research-Umfrage: Die meisten Entwickler machen Xbox 360-Spiele*


> 18.08.08 - Game Developer Research hat seine neueste Umfrage 'The 2008 State Of Game Development' in den USA veröffentlicht. In dem 180-Seiten starken Bericht wurden fast zweitausend Industrievertreter befragt.
> 
> In 55 Fragen wollte Game Developer Research wissen, für welche Plattformen die Firmen entwickeln, welche Tools sie benutzen, wie viel Geld sie für die Entwicklung investieren, uvm.:
> 
> ...


 Gamefront.de / http://www.gamedevresearch.com/2008-state-of-game-development-survey.htm


*Neue Bilder zu Fable 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gamefront.de


----------



## Iceman (18. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 18.08.2008 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Spiel wirklich live so wirkt, wie auf den Videos, dann haben Wii'ler generell wieder den schwarzen Peter gezogen. Die Grafik dort ist okay, begeistert aber nicht nach Next-Gen-Normen. Ich darf mich dann wohl wieder mit trister Optik, reduzierten Physikeffekten und einem öden Spielablauf rumplagen. Woran erinnert mich das jetzt? Ach...Alone in the Dark...



Na ja, du hast dir ja freiwillig nen Wii gekauft  Ich versteh immer noch nicht wie man für den Kasten Geld auf den Tisch legen kann wenn man mit nem billigen Gamecube 1/4 der Must Have Spiele für den Wii auch spielen kann


----------



## klausbyte (18. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Juhu bald kommt Lego Batman    10. Oktober


----------



## frogi (18. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Fallout 3 und Fable 2 sehen ja schon sehr vielversprechend aus. 
Die Atmosphäre kommt sehr gut rüber und alles wirkt stimmig  
Scheint so, als ob ich diese beiden Titel im Auge behalten sollte.

Gibt es eigentlich schon neue Infos zum kommenden Herbst Update für die 360 ?
Ich glaube Nali, hattte da schonmal eine Infoliste rausgekramt, aber das liegt auch schon ne Weile zurück.
Danke für Hilfe hierbei


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				frogi am 18.08.2008 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich schon neue Infos zum kommenden Herbst Update für die 360 ?
> Ich glaube Nali, hattte da schonmal eine Infoliste rausgekramt, aber das liegt auch schon ne Weile zurück.


Alle Infos zum Update hier im Thread auf VGZ. 


*Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince Screenshots*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://screenshots.teamxbox.com/screen-hires/76867/Harry-Potter-and-the-HalfBlood-Prince/


*X08 am 21.09 in Toronto*


> On Thursday, August 21, Microsoft will once again host an X0 event in Toronto. A preview event, and not the big Microsoft X0 branded conference held each year, X08 Toronto will showcase upcoming titles from Microsoft, Activision, Electronic Arts and many more. Unfortunately the event is by invitation only but Xbox Canada's community figure Jade has posted details for Canadian gamers looking to score a way in. The event runs from 5PM - 8PM EST in Downtown Toronto, Canada. We'll be there and hope to see you kicking around!


 http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/08/18/x08-attacks-toronto-x3f-strikes-back/


* Mercenaries 2: World in Flames – Trailer*
Interview
Combat
Fahrzeuge
Helikopter


*Duke Nukem 3D (XBLA) – Achievements bekannt*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.achieve360points.com/game/dukenukem3d/


*Mehr Infos zu Duke Nukem 3D (XBLA) – Kommt im September mit 8-Spieler Coop-Modus*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> I just got my very own shiny copy of Official Xbox Magazine (October 200 this afternoon.  On the cover -- "Finally! The Return of Duke Nukem on Live Arcade!" […]
> 
> [via OXM October 2008]
> OXM sat down with George Broussard (co-owner of 3D Realms) and he's quoted as saying that XBLA "seemed like the perfect platform [on which to] update and re-release the game."  He also states that doing all the work for this XBLA release got them up to speed on all the pieces they'll need to get Duke Nukem Forever certified by Microsoft.
> ...


 http://www.xblarcade.com/node/2049


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*Two Human Review*


> […]At the very least, the cyber-Norse concept of Too Human is a good one that's worth exploring further, just not in this context. The game is simply schizophrenic; it attempts to be all things to all people and never succeeds in executing any of them well. The end result is in dire need of polish and focus, and that doesn't solely apply to gameplay mechanics. There's absolutely no reason why a game released in 2008 should have a bug where characters can fall through solid ground and into some pseudoabyss.
> Wertung: C -


http://www.1up.com/do/reviewPage?cId=3169393


*Deutscher Spielemarkt wächst zweistellig*


> Der Videospiele-Markt in Deutschland erreicht im ersten Halbjahr 2008 neue Rekordwerte. Insgesamt 1,05 Milliarden Euro setzte die Branche von Januar bis Juni mit Konsolen sowie Spielen für Konsolen und PCs um.
> Das ist ein Plus von 20 Prozent im Vergleich zum ersten Halbjahr 2007. Damals lagen die Umsätze noch bei 873 Millionen Euro
> […]
> In den vergangenen Jahren sorgten stets neue Modelle für zusätzliches Käuferinteresse. Für das Gesamtjahr 2008 erwartet der BITKOM ein Plus von 13 Prozent auf 2,6 Milliarden Euro. Zum Vergleich: 2007 lag der Wert noch bei 2,3 Milliarden Euro, 2006 bei 1,8 Milliarden. Zudem stieg die Anzahl der verkauften Konsole von 2,7 Millionen Exemplaren im Jahr 2005 auf 2,9 Millionen Exemplare 2006, machte 2007 einen Sprung auf auf 4,1 Millionen und soll im Gesamtjahr 2008 weiter auf 4,3 Millionen abgesetzte Einheiten klettern. Laut Berg habe der Videospiele-Markt in Deutschland eine beachtliche Größe erreicht. Er sei heute mindestens so bedeutend wie andere Zweige der Unterhaltungsbranche, etwa die Film- oder Musikindustrie – mit einem Unterschied: Der Videospiele-Markt wächst rasant.
> Als Basis für die Angaben und Prognosen dienen Erhebungen der Marktforschungsinstitute GfK und Media Control.


 http://www.computerbase.de/news/allgemein/studien/2008/august/deutscher_spielemarkt/


* Spieleentwickler: Mehr Kreativität als Kettensägenmassaker, bitte!*


> […] Doch es sind nicht die Gewaltdarstellungen, die Steven Meretzky von Blue Fang Games aufschreien ließen, als er zwei Stunden später auf derselben Konferenz eine "Kultur der Innovation" einforderte. Meretzky kritisiert, dass in den vergangenen Jahren kaum noch neue Genres entwickelt wurden. Es gebe zwar viele technische, aber kaum kreative Innovationen. In 90 Prozent der Spiele ginge es immer nur ums Töten. Das sei langweilig. Dabei gebe es doch so viele andere Dinge, die Spaß und das Leben lebenswert machen. Allein wenn er sich Brettspiele im Unterschied zu Videospielen anschaue, könne er dort in wesentlich mehr Rollen schlüpfen als auf dem Bildschirm, wo er mehr oder minder nur die Wahl zwischen einem Soldaten und Fantasy-Krieger habe.[…]


 http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Spieleentwickler-Mehr-Kreativitaet-als-Kettensaegenmassaker-bitte--/meldung/114440/from/atom10


*Neue Bilder zu Sacred 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Kommentierte Gears of War 2 Level-Demo*
http://news.teamxbox.com/xbox/17347/Gears-of-War-2-Campaign-Demo-Commentary/


*Final Fantasy 13 – hochauflösende Bilderscans*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.forever-fantasy.net/


----------



## McDrake (19. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Zu "Two Human Review":
Schade. 
Mir hatte die Demo wirklich Spass gemacht 

Deutscher Spielemarkt wächst zweistellig:
Wäre noch interessant zu erfahren, wies mit den PC-Spielen ausschaut.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				McDrake am 19.08.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu "Two Human Review":
> Schade.
> Mir hatte die Demo wirklich Spass gemacht


Ich sehe kein Problem darin Spiele zu kaufen, die einem gefallen oder Spiele gut zu finden, die einem Spaß gemacht haben.
 



neuer Killzone 2 Trailer zur GC, der Multiplayer:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6hhy9_killzone-2-online-multiplayer-trail

Eventuell hätte man den "Voice-Chat" weglassen können, aber soll wohl deutlich werden, dass es sich um den MP handelt ^^

Wie immer sieht es natürlich (und trotz MP) wieder sehr nett aus. Ich mag vor allem den sehr plastischen Look. Autogeschütze sind außerdem nie verkehrt, der MP im ersten Teil war schon solide/nett.


----------



## McDrake (19. August 2008)

*Bioshock auf der PS3*

Release:
Nordamerika: 21. Oktober
"International": 24. Oktober

Noch was zu den neuen Features:


> Headlining the list of new features is the inclusion of the Survivor difficulty mode, Trophy support and the addition of all-new Add-On Game Content. Created exclusively for the PLAYSTATION 3 system version of BioShock, the Challenge Rooms will test the mettle of new and seasoned gamers by requiring them to utilize the knowledge and skills they have learned while traversing the halls of Rapture. The first Challenge Room will be viewable by appointment at Games Convention 2008 (CCL, Level 0, A02/1 + A02/2) from August 20 to August 24 and will be available for download shortly after launch.



http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/2k-games-announces-release-date/story.aspx?guid={688CBC60-3E19-46A3-9AAD-37F814617082}&dist=hppr


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. August 2008)

*..*

*Velvet Assassin Games Convention 2008-Trailer*
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38514.html

*Screens aus dem Trailer (wurden aus dem Video erstellt)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## frogi (19. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Ich hatte von einem konsolenspiel gehört, indem 100 oder 200 spieler gegen einander antreten können. ich kann mich aber nicht mehr an den namen erinnern.
war das "tom clancy's endwar"?

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				frogi am 19.08.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte von einem konsolenspiel gehört, indem 100 oder 200 spieler gegen einander antreten können. ich kann mich aber nicht mehr an den namen erinnern.
> war das "tom clancy's endwar"?
> 
> danke für eure hilfe



Das dürfte wohl M.A.G. sein, Massive Action Game.

(bis zu) 128vs128 Spieler, unterteilt in 8-Leute Squads mit unterschiedlichen Zielen.


Außer einem Rendertreaser und einem kleinen Screenshot gibt es davon aber noch nichts zu sehen. Ist zudem ein PS3-Exklusivtitel (Sony).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				frogi am 19.08.2008 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte von einem konsolenspiel gehört, indem 100 oder 200 spieler gegen einander antreten können. ich kann mich aber nicht mehr an den namen erinnern.
> war das "tom clancy's endwar"?


MAG (Massive Action Game) mit 256 für die PS 3.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Im Japan-Store gibt es einen neuen Trailer zu Afrika mit vielen Spielszenen.
Inzwischen hat es der neue Trailer übrigens auch ins Internet geschafft:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbV3-rk2wJE 
(aber was ich beschreibe sieht man bei der Größe fast nicht ^^)

Erfreulicherweise ist es doch nicht nur ein "nehme Mission an, werde zum jeweiligen eng begrenzten Ort gefahren und mach dort ein paar Bilder"-Spielprinzip geworden, aber auch kein komplett offenes.
Per Mail bekommt man Fotoaufträge, und begibt sich indie Gebiete. Den Jeep kann man dabei auch selbst frei steuern (oder imo auch fahren lassen bzw. kann man wohl auch andere Charaktere steuern).
Der Trailer zeigt in den Szenen mit der Minimap, dass man sich in einem Gebiet bestimmter Größe bewegt und es mehrere Ein/Ausgänge zu den nächsten Gebieten gibt.
Ich vermute, dass mehrere Gebiete zu einer "Zone" gehören, da man scheinbare die Zonen/Level auch frei auswählen kann. Man hat so zwar keine 100x100km² frei begehbare Fläche, wird aber wohl innerhalb der Zonen/Gebiete noch auf Erkundung gehen können.

Leider hat es technisch ein paar Probleme:
- laut einem Preview soll es sehr ruckeln, was man sogar in einer Szene im Trailer auch deutlich sieht. Eventuell noch die Vollversion abwarten, ob es immer so ist etc.
- Bodentexturen scheinbar mehrheitlich ziemlich schlecht. An sich nichts schlimmes, aber steht dadurch sehr im Kontrast zu den tollen Tiermodells etc. Gerade weil man diese ja auf Bodenhöhe knippst, fallen die Texturen dann schon auf. Hat wohl auch mit den darübergelegten Shadern/Effekten zu tun, der Schlamm scheint z.B. richtig schick zu sein
- eventuell ein paar weitere Schönheitsfehler, die Schatten sahen etwas blockig/flimmrig aus manchmal
Dem gegenüber stehen wirklich sehr sehr gute Tiermodells, die auch in all ihren Aktionen realistisch animiert ist (man beachte z.B. wie der Gepard seine Beute im Trailer wegschleift, 1:1 wie in einer Naturdoku).

- Tiere kann wie angekündigt in keiner Form verletzten (selbst mit dem Jeep nicht, glaub da gibt es dann eine Warnung oder man kommt zurück ins Basiscamp).
- Es ist halbwegs realistisch gehalten, man kann nicht auf 5m mit dem Jeep heranfahren, aussteigen und ein Foto machen. Die Tiere sind zum einen sehr scheu, können den Spieler früh bemerken und z.B. Raubtiere werden vielleicht auch angreifen können (was wohl in einem Zurücksetzen ins Basiscamp resultiert), wenn man ihnen auf die Pelle rückt.
- was sich noch rausstellen muss ist, wie weit die Tiere einen Tagesablauf haben, ob ihre Handlungen/KI gescriptet sind etc. Sprich ob versucht wird, eher eine reale Welt darzustellen (was für das Spielgefühl besser wäre). Auf jeden Fall sitzen die Tiere nicht nur herum, sie jagen (keine Infos ob es dann beim Fressen "Gore" gibt), trinken, kümmern sich um den Nachwuchs usw.
- An den Auftraggeber verschickte Fotos werden bewertet anhand von einigen Kriterien und bringen dann Credits ein. Mit denen kann man sich dann bessere Kameras (echte Sony-Modelle) und Zusatzequipment kaufen, mit dem man noch näher an die Tiere kommt, z.B. eine ferngesteuerte fahrbare Kamera oder eine Kamera zum Umhängen für die Tiere.
- Anfangs ist man wohl nur tagsüber unterwegs, bei Nacht wird man in das Basiscamp automatisch zurückgebracht. Ob es einen fließenden Tag/Nachtwechsel gibt es immer noch nicht klar, in einem der Menüs kann man bestimmte Uhrzeiten auswählen.
Später kann man wohl durch den Kauf eines Zeltes/Lagers (+Ausrüstung?) auch Nachts auf Fotojagd gehen.
- es wird einen Haufen Hintergrundmaterial zum Kontinent und den Tieren geben, man spielt das quasi frei. Das Zeug stammt dabei von National Geographic und umfasst auch einiges an echten Bildern und HD-Videos. Je nach dem wie umfangreich das ist, würde sich hier wohl Blu-ray als Speichermedium auszahlen, da der Platz für diese Inhalte genutzt werden kann.

Übrigens ist es auch nicht so, dass man einfach Daten von National Geographic eingekauft hatte, sondern dieses Spiel ist mehr eine Kooperation von ihnen mit Sony, NG übernahm dabei scheinbar die Aufgabe, die Inhalte wie die Animationen der Tiere zu bewerten etc.


Wenn ich das Ende des Trailers richtig interpretiere (Felszeichnung und die Fußspuren im Schlamm), wird es wohl auch als "Bonus"/"Endkampf" eine Art Fabelwesen zu finden geben. ^^


Das Spiel kommt schon nächste Woche in Japan/Asien heraus. Ein PAL-Release wurde ja mal von einem Sony-Mann verneint... Für die USA steht es noch aus.

Import ist so eine Sache, das Spielen an sich sowie die Menüführung (eh teils englisch) sollten kein Problem darstellen, aber nur auf japanisch könnte es Probleme beim Verständnis der Aufgabe (welches Foto genau soll ich schießen etc.) geben. Zudem hat man nichts vom Bonusmaterial.
Es bleibt noch abzuwarten, ob die Asia-Version nicht vielleicht auch wahlweise in englisch ist. Am meisten Übersetzungsarbeit würden wohl die Hintergrundinfos benötigen, aber National Geographic hat sicher die gleichen Daten auch in englisch bereits parat. Letzteres könnte auch noch Hoffnungen für einen US-Release geben.
"Schlimm" ist auch, dass die Asia-Version (und eventuelle West-Versionen) nun Hakuna Matata heißt 


Hoffe nach dem Erscheinen in Asien wird es auch Infos darüber geben, wie hoch den der Detailgrad ist, ob es nette Zufallsbeobachtungen gibt usw.

Nett wäre es auch, wenn man die eigenen Fotos auf die PS3-Festplatte exportieren könnte wie bei MGS4 oder als Online-Feature anderen Spielern ingame zuzuschicken.



Bonus-Anmerkung: Ist von Japan Studio, einer Untergruppe von den SCEJ Entwicklerstudios. Dieses Studio hat eine Reihe von kleinen Entwicklerteams und bringen zumindest für meinen Geschmack insbesondere zu PS3-Zeiten ein tolles/interessantes Spiel nach dem anderen (echochrome, The Last Guy, Siren, das "Katzenspiel", Afrika, Aquanaut's Holiday, LocoRoco, Patapon, The Eye of Judgment und noch ein paar + Publisher für z.B. Game Republic).
Gleichzeitig haben die da auch nen abgedrehten Humor/Werbeleute ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.08.2008 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel kommt schon nächste Woche in Japan/Asien heraus.


Und dann ruckelt das noch / hat solche technischen Probleme? :o


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.08.2008 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 19.08.2008 23:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Preview war vom letzten Monat (kA welchen Stand diese Version dann hatte), was aber auch noch sehr nah am Release ist.
Zudem war es jetzt noch im Trailer in einer Szenen sichtbar und da gehe ich nicht wirklich davon aus, dass das noch behoben wird 

Anderseits passierte da nicht mal wirklich viel/war zu Fuß und bei der Jeep-Fahrt ruckelte für mich eigentlich nichts. Vielleicht passiert es also nur an bestimmten Stellen/Gebieten?

Der Rest ist halt die Spielgrafik, die Bodentexturen werden sicher nicht mehr besser.


Bin wie gesagt auf die finale Fassung gespannt, und im Moment ist für mich das größte Manko am Spiel das japanisch *g*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*Ups, Xbox 360 in Japan ausverkauft – Nachlieferung kommt erst nächsten Monat*


> To all customers
> We truly thank you for all your patronage in the past.
> Currently, the Xbox 360 is sold out, and retailers are unable to restock their supply. This is a result of our own sales targets being exceeded by the actual customer sales. We deeply apologize for this inconvenience to our customers, retailers and business partners.
> Here at Microsoft, we are moving forward quickly with console production, and plan to ship the standard Xbox 360 model out this September. Furthermore, we will sequentially be shipping out the Elite and the Arcade models. We ask that you please patiently wait until the console is shipped.
> ...


 http://kotaku.com/5039194/japan-is-totally-sold-out-of-xbox-360s-new-shipment-next-month


*Japanischer Händler macht Werbung für die Xbox 360-Version von Final Fantasy 13*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Yes, yes, we know. Square Enix has confirmed Final Fantasy XIII on the PS3 for Japan only. While it's multi-platform in North America and Europe, there's been no official announcement of the Xbox 360 getting that title there. That doesn't stop this Japanese retailer from teasing the possibility of an Xbox 360 version of the game being released. A prophecy of things to come or merely wishful thinking? YOU DECIDE.
> No, wait. SQUARE ENIX DECIDES. Hit the jump for a close-up of the store made box art.
> 
> The box says in big characters:
> ...


 http://kotaku.com/5039181/japanese-retailer-teases-xbox-360-final-fantasy-xiii


*Sims 3 erscheint am 20.02.2009 / Demo für Xbox 360 / PS 3 am 11.09.2008*
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/21751/die_ea-pk_im_live-ticker/


----------



## klausbyte (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.08.2008 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Japan-Store gibt es einen neuen Trailer zu Afrika mit vielen Spielszenen.
> Inzwischen hat es der neue Trailer übrigens auch ins Internet geschafft:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbV3-rk2wJE
> (aber was ich beschreibe sieht man bei der Größe fast nicht ^^)


Ich habe wirklich mal heftig lachen müssen als ich den Trailer gesehen habe.


----------



## klausbyte (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum steht denn auf der deutschen Seite, dass es am 10.10 rauskommt, aber bei amazon.com schon was im September??

Kanns kaum erwarten!! Batman


----------



## klausbyte (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Ich hab mir jetzt mal folgendes gegönnt, da ich es schon oft genug am PC meiner Freundin gesehen hab. Lego ruled einfach! Und es war für nen echt guten Preis bei Marketplace drin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmmasPapa (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Nur bei diesem Spiel ist die Steuerung ... eher semiprofessionell .... Ansonsten wirklich gut


----------



## frogi (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*Star Wars: Force Unleashed Deutsche Homepage*



> Nicht mehr lange soll es dauern, bis "Star Wars"-Fans wieder ihr virtuelles Lichtschwert schwingen können, denn in rund einem Monat soll es soweit sein, und Star Wars: The Force Unleashed soll für alle gängigen Konsolen erscheinen. Nun ist auch die deutsche Website an den Start gegangen, die euch viele Infos über die Planeten, Charaktere, Features und andere Dinge liefert.



Zur Homepage: http://www.theforceunleashed.eu/index2.html?lang=de


*FIFA 09 Demo bald auf XBL und PSN* 



> Wie Electronic Arts soeben auf seiner GC-Pressekonferenz bekannt gab, wird am 11. September 2008 eine Demo zum kommenden Fußball-Spektakel FIFA 09 via Xbox Live und PlayStation Network erscheinen. Die Anspielfassung wird, wie es mittlerweile Tradition bi EA ist, vermutlich eine spielbare Halbzeit umfassen.


----------



## frogi (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*XBLA*

*Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts *



> Laut unseren Kollegen von Videogaming247 soll die Demo zur bunten Klassiker-Neuaufsetzung Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts noch vor dem Release im November erscheinen. Es gibt aber noch weiteren Grund zur Freude: Microsoft gab bekannt, dass Vorbesteller des Titels in den Genuss eines speziellen Gutscheincodes kommen, mit dem sie den XBLA-Ableger noch vor allen anderen spielen dürfen. Bevor ihr jedoch gleich das Internet nach euren Lieblingsshops abgrast, sei gesagt, dass Microsoft nur spezielle und selbst ausgewählte Fachgeschäfte mit diesen Codes versehen möchte. Es gibt aber weder Informationen darüber, welche Händler angesteuert werden und ob dieses Angebot auch für Europa gilt


----------



## frogi (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*Bioshock für PS 3, Releasetermin bekannt*




> BioShock erscheint in Europa am 24. Oktober 2008.
> Dies gab 2K Games nun bekannt.
> Bereits drei Tage früher steht das Spiel in Amerika in den Läden, US-Release Temin ist der 21.10.08.



*3 Milliarden Verlust durch PS 3*



> Dass Sony jede PS3 subventioniert ist bekannt. Jetzt hat Dave Perry, Entwickler für Sony, bei Joysitq bekanntgegeben um welche Summen es sich genau handelt. Er bezieht sich dabei auf DFC Intelligence, ein Marktforschungsinstitut in den USA.
> 
> Jede Playstation 3 wird mit 260 $ gesponsort.
> Insgesamt wurde im PS3-Lifecycle bis jetzt über 3 Mrd. $ durch Hardwareverkäufe an Verlust eingefahren.
> ...



Quelle: http://www.joystiq.com/2008/08/19/the-sony-reciprocal-ps3-losses-surpass-ps2-profits/


*Spore nicht nur für PC*



> Eines der am meisten erwartesten PC-Spiele der nächsten Zeit, "Spore", wird wohl für alle gängigen Plattformen - inklusive Xbox 360 und Playstation 3 - erhältlich sein.
> 
> Was wir noch hoffen können ist, dass der Release uns nicht warten lässt
> 
> Wenn man Will Wrights Worten glauben schenken darf, so wird der kommende Spielehit aus der Feder des "Sims" - Erfinders auch für die Next-Gen Konsolen Xbox 360 und Playstation 3 erscheinen. Dies gab er in einem Interview mit der Internetseite Gamespy bekannt. "Wir planen Spore für jede Plattform herauszubringen, aber wir werden es erst nur auf dem PC veröffentlichen", so Wright gegenüber Gamespy.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				frogi am 20.08.2008 11:20 schrieb:
			
		

> *3 Milliarden Verlust durch PS 3* […]


 [/quote] Die Zahl wurde schon vor längerer Zeit von Sony genannt. Allerdings ist gerade im Bezug auf die Aussage, dass damit mehr Verlust gemacht wurde, als mit den Einnahmen der ersten 5 Jahre mit der PS 2, zu ergänzen (steht auch so in der Quelle), dass die PS 2 anfangs auch Verluste eingefahren hat. Zudem dürfte der Zuschuss pro verkaufter PS 3 schon länger nicht mehr bei 260$ liegen.


*Infos aus der Konami-PK*


> Rock Revolution erscheint für PS3, Xbox360, Wii und Nintendo DS
> Lords of Shadow ist ein neuer Action-Titel, der Anfang 2010 für Xbox 360 und PS 3 erscheinen wird


 http://www.consolewars.eu/news/21755/die_konami-pk_im_live-ticker/


*Pressemeldung zu Lord of Shadows*


> Lords of Shadow: Licht am Ende der Dunkelheit
> 
> Konami Digital Entertainment enthüllt neues Action-Adventure seiner europäischen Entwicklungs-Abteilung
> 
> ...


 http://www.consolewars.eu/news/21761/gc_lords_of_shadow_von_konami_angekuendigt/


*Neue Inhalte auf Xbox Live*
Arcade: Galaga Legions


----------



## frogi (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*Neue Screens zu Tomb Raider: Underworld*

http://www.xboxfront.de/screenshots-1589-5042-Tomb_Raider_Underworld__TRU_.html


*FIFA 09 für Wii: Gameplay Szenen*

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38559.html


*Rage

Quake Con 08: In-game Teaser*

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38581.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*Guitar Hero World Tour, Rock Band 2 und Rock Revolution Instrumente werden kompatibel sein*
Vor einigen Tagen gab es eine entsprechende Ankündigung für die Playstation 3, jetzt gibt es auch die offizielle Bestätigung von Seiten der Xbox-Entwickler, dass man nicht 3 x alle Instrumente erwerben muss, um die Games zocken zu können.


> At the bottom a Gamasutra article about the blog post it stated:
> Similar music game peripheral enforcement has yet to be enacted (or at least officially announced) on the Xbox 360 platform.
> For the record, we also do that, so consider this an official announcement.
> All the instruments from Rock Band 2, Guitar Hero: World Tour, and Rock Revolution will be cross-compatible.


 http://gamerscoreblog.com/team/archive/2008/08/19/560611.aspx


*Xbox Starterpack angekündigt: 60GB HD, Headset + 3 Monate Gold für 80€*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es steht eigentlich fast alles schon alles in der Überschrift.
Für Europäer gibt es am dem 21.11 das Xbox Starterpack, welches eine 60-GB große Festplatte, ein Headset (Einzelpreis ~19€) + 3 Monate Xbox Live (Einzelpreis ~19€) beinhaltet.
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=21765


----------



## frogi (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*Dead Rising (Wii)

GC 2008: Debut Trailer*

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38590.html

Würde mich doch wundern, wenn das Spiel so zu uns kommt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				frogi am 20.08.2008 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich doch wundern, wenn das Spiel so zu uns kommt.


Das Spiel ist beschlagnahmt. Eine offizielle Veröffentlichung der Wii-Version ist daher ganz sicher ausgeschlossen.


----------



## frogi (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.08.2008 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 20.08.2008 13:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jop, war klar. Aber viele Tränen muss man darum nicht vergießen.
Im Trailer hat es für mich eher wie eine sinnfreie Metzelorgie gewirkt.

Weiß jemand wieso ausgerechnet "Afrika" erstmal nur für den japanischen Markt erscheint?


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				frogi am 20.08.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand wieso ausgerechnet "Afrika" erstmal nur für den japanischen Markt erscheint?



wahrscheinlich wird vermutet, dass das spielprinzip im westen nicht so sehr gut ankommt.
und so ganz unberechtigt ist der verdacht ja wohl auch nicht, hier ist nunmal in erster linie -oder zumindest wird es immer so hingestellt- _action_ gefragt. 
eine dröge foto-safari ist deshalb vielleicht nicht unbedingt das richtige. 

aber noch ist nicht aller tage abend, unter umständen wirds ja doch noch was mit einer version für den westen.


----------



## frogi (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*Resident Evil 5

GC 2008: Co-op Gameplay*

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38592.html



*LittleBigPlanet ( PS 3 )*

Gameplayszenen: http://gamersyde.com/stream_8272_en.html


*Auszüge vom Ticker der Activision PK über Guitar Hero:*




> guitar hero world-tour wird vorgestellt
> 
> 2:31 85 tracks mit van halen ozzy ossbourne, metallica etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## McDrake (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Also Afrika interessiert mich wirklich.
Wiedermal was anderes. 
Kommt richtig schönes Safari-Feeling auf aber ohne das frühe aufstehen


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				McDrake am 20.08.2008 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Afrika interessiert mich wirklich.
> Wiedermal was anderes.
> Kommt richtig schönes Safari-Feeling auf aber ohne das frühe aufstehen




wo wir gerade beim thema sind:

Afrika - Japanese Complete Trailer

macht wirklich lust auf mehr.
allerdings hat die grafik doch ziemlich abgebaut, oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?
in den ersten trailern wirkte zumindest die fauna doch noch beinahe fotorealistisch.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*Neues Xbox 360 Gamepad mit besserem Digikreuz auf der GC 08 gesichtet*


> A subtly redesigned Xbox 360 controller has been spotted on the showroom floor at this year's Games Convention in Leipzig, sporting a new-feel d-pad that addresses the previously unresponsive and spongy model.
> 
> While aesthetically identical to the previous controller, the d-pad has been re-engineered to offer more instant control, with an eight way input taking place of the previous four. A brief hands-on with the controller playing Pro Evolution 2009 proved that the redesign has been effective, with the d-pad sitting in a larger rocker and proving more tactile.
> 
> It's expected to release at the same time as this year's Pro Evolution Soccer, and the re-design is thought to have been inspired by the imminent release of Street Fighter IV.


http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/900/900487p1.html


----------



## frogi (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*Länderpacks für Guitar Hero*



> Auf der Pressekonferenz von Activision Blizzard auf der GC wurde erklärt, dass es für Guitar Hero: World Tour zusätzlich zu den weltweiten Downloadpacks (die es auch jetzt schon für Guitar Hero 3 gibt) auch länderspezifische Downloadpacks mit Künstlern aus den entsprechenden Ländern geben wird.
> 
> Die vorläufige Liste, in welchen Ländern diese Zusatzpacks erhältlich sein werden, lautet:
> Holland
> ...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Bonkic am 20.08.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 20.08.2008 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist der Trailer den aich auf youtube verlinkte/beschrieb 
Leider auch bei GT nicht in HD, so kann man z.B. fast gar nicht die Minimap links unten erkennen.


Grafik hat tatsächlich abgebaut bzw. wurde angepasst (und noch nicht genug falls es auch in der finalen Version ruckelt? ^^). Einen Render-Trailer gab es zwar nicht (außer die ersten wurden in Spielengine und noch am PC etc. vorgerendert), aber die ersten beiden Videos zeigen eine dichte Vegetation wie hohes Gras (natürlich nicht überall, ist ja ne Steppe ^^).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uECFZS-_8uY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnifTPIALAM
Das sieht dadurch viel besser aus und wirkt viel realer als nur mit einer (schlechten) Bodentextur mit ein paar Grasbüscheln hier und da.

Eigentlich kann man das aber nicht einfach so weglassen, z.B. der Gepard schleicht sich im 2. Video im hohen Gras an, wie sieht denn das bei der Finalen Version aus, wirkt wohl etwas albern. Oder es gibt halt doch bestimmte Flächen mit viel Vegetation (außer Büschen+Bäumen).

Ah und es sind wirklich große Herden zu sehen, in den neueren Trailern hab ich so eine Masse an Tieren noch nicht entdecken können.

Man beachte: der allererste Trailer wurde noch auf der E3 gezeigt, auch wird National Geographic doch wohl eher keine Kooperation für ein Asien-Only-Spiel machen? Vielelicht kommt ja wieder so ne Überraschungsankündigung wie die Disk-Version von Siren für Europa ^^ (ich drücke ansonsten immer noch die Daumen für eine englische Asia-Version  )


Meine größere Sorge war aber eh das Gameplay, Geklaut-Schreier erwähnen öfters Pokemon Snap, aber da konnte man ja nur auf einem vorbestimmten Pfad Bilder machen.
Afrika scheint man nun gar nicht mehr mit dem etwas abwertenden Begriff Fotosafari beschreiben zu können. Man schlüpft viel mehr in die Rolle(n) eines Naturfotografen und versucht die bestmöglichen Bilder hinzubekommen für seine Auftraggeber (National Geographic? ^^). Dabei setzt man auch gängiges Equipment ein (man beachte im Trailer das Mikrofon, Lockrufe, Umhängekameras für die Tiere selbst usw.) und muss das Verhalten der Tiere beachten (+Schleichspiel  ) und ein wenig frei erkunden wird man wohl auch noch dürfen, immerhin scheint man sich frei in den Arealen bewegen zu können.
Im Prinzip Far Cry 2 ohne Gegner und mit einem Klick zerfetzt es nicht den Kopf des Löwenjungens sondern es wird ein Foto auf der Festplatte gespeichert ^^ (und der Film ist die Munition  ).

btw:
Den Humor der japanischen Afrika-TV-Werbespots wird man hier wohl nicht übertragen können ^^
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38467.html
hier soll das Nilpferd beim Gähnen fotografiert werden, stattdessen pennen Vater+Sohn zusammen vorher ein (weil das Spiel so langweilig ist würde man hier nun denken  )
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38535.html
öh, ich glaube hier sollte das Kind schon ins Bett und deswegen gibt es Ärger mit der Frau Mama?



@neues 360-Gamepad: Mir ist immer noch unverständlich, wie das Steuerkreuz es damals in das 360-Pad geschafft hatte   
nett aber, dass MS sich nun wirklich einigen der Beschwerden annimmt (Installation auf HDD gegen Laufwerksgeräusche z.B. .Ok in diesem Fall kommt es etwas spät, da sicher nur die BemU Fans extra das neue Pad für eine vorhandenen 360 nachkaufen ^^)



Edit: Sony-Pressekonferenz auf der E3, als Liveticker hab ich nur das:
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/21782/die_sony-pk_im_live-ticker/

Video-Stream gibt es wohl nicht?

Ist ja diesmal ganz ohne Druck, Nintendo ist nicht da und MS hält keine PK (ohne gears2 zeigen zu können, trauen sie sich vielleicht ja nicht   *fg* )


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.08.2008 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> @neues 360-Gamepad: Mir ist immer noch unverständlich, wie das Steuerkreuz es damals in das 360-Pad geschafft hatte


Waren vermutlich ähnlich unverständliche Gründe, wie einige der Designentscheidungen beim PS 3 Pad.  Aber die Diskussion hatten wir hier im Thread ja schon mehrfach. 

Ist ja schön, wenn es behoben wird, aber bei der nächsten Konsolengeneration sollten alle drei Publisher die finale Steuerung doch bitte direkt zum Konsolenlaunch auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.08.2008 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 20.08.2008 16:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Steuerkreuz findet aber keiner super und die PS3-Trigger stören ja nicht alle wie wir festgestellt haben 

Allerdings ja, nun haben wir:
PS3 -> Rumble
Wii -> Motionplus
360 -> neues Steuerkreuz

PS3 hat wenigstens die Ausrede, dass sie sich erst mit der Patent-Ausbeuter-Firma einigen mussten  (auch wenn die PR-Leute immer ganz andere Gründe erzählt haben  )


und siehe Edit, hat jemand noch was für die PK? ^^


Edit in diesem Post: wähhh neues PSP-Modell (hab im Mai eine gekauft  ), mit eingebautem Mikrofon für Skype


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.08.2008 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Steuerkreuz findet aber keiner super und die PS3-Trigger stören ja nicht alle wie wir festgestellt haben


Ach so, na dann ist ja alles klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Noch eine überarbeitete PSP*


> Jetzt bestätigt Reeves Gerüchte, die schon seit längerem in Umlauf waren: Sony wird eine neue Version der PSP veröffentlichen. U.a. enthält die PSP 3000 einen verbesserten Bildschirm, eine bessere Farbdarstellung sowie ein eingebautes Mikrofon, mit dem man in einer WiFi-Umgebung z.B. Anrufe tätigen kann. Außerdem sollen Anwendungen wie der Go! Messenger das Mikro nutzen.
> 
> Das neue Modell wird zuerst in europäischen Läden erhältlich sein - am 15. Oktober zum Preis von 199 Euro. 8 verschiedene Software- bzw. Spiele-Bundles will Sony zum Start des neuen Geräts anbieten. Die bisherige Slim-Version soll von diesem Zeitpunkt an für 169 Euro erhältlich sein.


http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/PlayStation2/3999/1837528/Sony.html


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.08.2008 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> *Noch eine überarbeitete PSP*
> 
> 
> > Jetzt bestätigt Reeves Gerüchte, die schon seit längerem in Umlauf waren: Sony wird eine neue Version der PSP veröffentlichen. U.a. enthält die PSP 3000 einen verbesserten Bildschirm, eine bessere Farbdarstellung sowie ein eingebautes Mikrofon, mit dem man in einer WiFi-Umgebung z.B. Anrufe tätigen kann. Außerdem sollen Anwendungen wie der Go! Messenger das Mikro nutzen.
> ...


Zu geil. Und dann auch noch der derbe Preis von 199 Euro. Keine Spiele, kein Support mehr von renommierten Entwicklern und trotzdem kommt da jährlich eine neue PSP-Revision auf den Markt.   

Die PSP-Slim kostet doch aber schon seit dem Launch 170 Euro (ohne Bundle...).

Sony könnte ja langsam mal dafür sorgen, dass man ordinäre und größtenteils hässliche PSP-Titel auch OHNE HDTV auf dem heimischen Fernseher spielen kann. Ist doch reichlich dumm: Videos kann man mit dem Kabel auf allen Fernsehern angucken, Spiele setzen aber HDTV voraus. Aua. Und das bei einer Grafik, die deutlich unter dem Niveau der PS2 ist. 

Ich warte auf die Gegenreaktion von Nintendo. Kommt da noch der "Senioren DS" oder gar die edle und kleinere DS-Variante im Metalcase der Machart Gameboy Advance Mini?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Und es geht weiter. 
*Nächste Playstation 3-Version angekündigt*


> Neben der 80GB-Variante, die in wenigen Wochen auf den Markt kommt, erscheint am 31. Oktober eine 160GB-Version zum Preis von 449 Euro. Darin inbegriffen ist ein Gutschein über 70 Euro, die in Download-Inhalte des PlayStation-Netzwerks investiert werden können.


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/PlayStation2/3999/1837528/Sony.html

Der Gutschein könnte dann allerdings darauf hindeuten, dass es auch bald PSN-Gutscheine / Rubbelkarten im Laden geben könnte.


----------



## frogi (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



> 17:15 - Reeves  geht zur PS3 über, von der Sony bisher 14 Mio. Exemplare an den Mann bzw. die Frau bringen wollte.
> 
> Neben der 80GB-Variante, die in wenigen Wochen auf den Markt kommt, erscheint am 31. Oktober eine 160GB-Version zum Preis von 449 Euro. Darin inbegriffen ist ein Gutschein über 70 Euro, die in Download-Inhalte des PlayStation-Netzwerks investiert werden können.
> 
> ...



Edit: Upps, zu langsam getippt


----------



## frogi (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Hier gibts noch nen Ticker. Nicht sonderlich hochwertig aber für den einen oder anderen Newsschnipsel ausreichend  

http://www.ps3-talk.de/showthread.php?t=22162

*Erste Infos von der PK zu Heavy Rain*




> 17: 34 - Reeves spricht von Heavy Rain!
> 
> David Page, der Präsident von Quantic Dream, betritt die Bühne.
> 
> ...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

ich warte mit den News noch etwas ab bis sichd as alles geklärt hat ^^

Z.B. das mIt dem Tastatur/Trackball-Aufsatz klingt sehr seltsam, wozu muss man das am PS3-Controller anschließen? Ist eh sinnfrei, da man bei der PS3 jede Bluetooth Tastatur+Maus anschließen kann und es z.B. von Logitech schon diese extra sofafreundliche Kombilösung gibt.

oder bei der PS3 mit dem 70€ PSN-Gutschein und der 160gb HDD soll auch LilttleBigPlanet dabei sein

Was dieser Musikvideostore sein soll ist mir auch net ganz klar, ich warte noch aber ich möchte lieber ein Video der PK ^^
Der Ticker ist zumindst sehr erheiternd:


"- EyePet: My Virtual Pet für die PS3 wird angekündigt. Der erste PlayStation Eye-Titel für die PS3, der auf einer Blu-ray Disc veröffentlicht wird. Man kann mit verschiedneen Tieren agieren und spielen. Das Ganze ist an ein jüngeres Publikum gerichtet und erscheint 2009."

"- Elton (TV Total) stört die PK und verlangt eine PS3 mit LittleBigPlanet."

"- Eine SingStar-Version mit türkischen Hits wurde exklusiv für Deutschland angekündigt."
  


Hoffe aber mal der ganze Kram kommt in den Store, ich will vor allem das Heavy Rain Material. Gegen ne Demo hätte ich aber auch nichts (wie die Folklore-Demo letztes Jahr)


Edit ist vorbei... leider keine großen Spielankündigungen außer die erste richtige Präsentation von HR (es geistert ja noch das Team Ico Projekt herum oder die USK verriet das nun immer noch unbekannte Savage Moon    )


----------



## frogi (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Nochmal Gameplayszenen zu den PS 3 Titeln Killzone 2 und Resistance 2.
Haben jedoch eine schlechte Qualität, da sie mit einer Cam abgefilmt sind.

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38630.html

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38628.html


Außerdem Trailer zu Silent Hill Homecoming
-> http://www.ps3-talk.de/showthread.php?t=22235

Und ein Newsschnipsel für alle Singstarliebhaber:



> Sony gab auf seiner GC Pressekonferenz nun bekannt, dass man bald alle Lieder von PS2 Singstar Spielen auf die PS3 übertragen kann.
> Möglich soll dies durch ein Firmware Update werden, die Lieder kann man dann in einem PS3 Singstar singen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.08.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Z.B. das mIt dem Tastatur/Trackball-Aufsatz klingt sehr seltsam[...]


Aus dem PS 3-Blog:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Lastly, we’ve announced a new Wireless Keypad for PS3 that will make text communications and Web browsing much easier. The Wireless Keypad snaps onto the top of a SIXAXIS or DUALSHOCK 3 wireless controller and comes with some cool features, including a mode that turns the main key area into a touch pad (similar to a touch pad on a Laptop computer). Once in this mode, you can slide your finger on this area to move the cursor on the screen and tap to enter. There will be two short cut buttons on the Keypad that will enable users to jump directly to the XMB’s “Friends” icon and the “Message Box” during gameplay. The Wireless Keypad will launch in late November.
> 
> Last but not least, the Wireless Keypad is a Bluetooth device that can not only be used with the PS3 system but with any other Bluetooth enabled device that has Keyboard functionality. You will be able to use it with your smart phones and other portable devices that are equipped with Bluetooth. With the PS3 system, it can be paired and charged seamlessly just by connecting them with a USB cable.
> 
> That’s all for now on the hardware front. You’ll see much more on the games shown at GC in Leipzig in the coming days.



*Infos zur neuen, 160 GB Playstation 3*


> Uncharted: Drake’s Fortune PS3 Bundle with 160GB PS3 System
> 
> The 160GB PS3 system announced at the GC will be available here as part of a new limited-edition bundle that includes the hardware, Uncharted: Drake’s Fortune game, a PLAYSTATION Network voucher for PAIN, and a DUALSHOCK 3 wireless controller. We’re hearing from a lot of you that more PS3 storage space is important, particularly since the launch of our video delivery service, and this new model delivers more memory and a whole lot of content packed-in. The 160GB PS3 has all of the same functionality as the new 80GB PS3 that’s popping up on retailer shelves now, but obviously has twice the HDD space, so you can build levels to your heart’s content in LittleBigPlanet, download a ton of videos, and still have room for your entire music collection. The Uncharted: Drake’s Fortune 160GB PS3 bundle launches in November for $499.99 (MSRP).




*Infos zur neuen PSP-Variante*


> New PSP Entertainment Packs with updated PSP (PSP-3000)
> 
> We also unveiled at Leipzig an updated PSP system (PSP-3000), which we’ll be offering here initially through the previously announced Ratchet & Clank: Size Matters PSP Entertainment Pack and a new PSP 4GB Memory Entertainment Pack. I’m personally excited about the 4GB Memory bundle because we’re including a - you guessed it - 4GB Memory Stick PRO Duo, which is the biggest Memory Stick we’ve ever bundled with a PSP. Similar to the new PS3 model, this PSP bundle is the result of the current consumer usage model - where more and more of you are finding that extra memory space is crucial. Check out the press release here for more details on what’s included in the bundles.
> 
> ...


http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/08/20/live-from-leipzig-north-american-hardware-announcements/


----------



## F3liX (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				frogi am 20.08.2008 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> *Erste Infos von der PK zu Heavy Rain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier gibt es den Trailer von der Präsentation zu sehen:
http://www.gamersyde.com/leech_8320_1_en.html


----------



## frogi (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*Erste Artworks zu Lord of Shadows*

http://www.xboxfront.de/screenshots-1841-5043-Xbox_360_Lords_of_Shadow.html


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.08.2008 18:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mh das kenne ich doch irgendwo her 
Ist aber bei der PS3 NOCH unnötiger ^^
Zumal man so nicht mal richtig spielen + tippen kann, man muss das Pad halb los lassen und mit den Daumen so hoch zu kommen...
Son Ding sollte man lieber auf die PSP klemmen können ^^

beim PSP-Modell fehlt btw noch "wird vielleicht nicht mehr so schnell von Hackern geknackt" 

und der HR-Trailer lädt nicht bei mir :/
edit: jetzt ^^
edit2: auf youtube auch als directfeed ohne desync
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=akNbviQfddI


----------



## frogi (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



> Hier gibt es den Trailer von der Präsentation zu sehen:
> http://www.gamersyde.com/leech_8320_1_en.html




Cool, danke. Besonders die Szene am Ende, wo die Regentropfen auf das Gesicht der Frau tropfen, sieht verdammt gut aus.
Stand ja im Vorspann, dass das "actual game footage" ist, dann Respekt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.08.2008 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Zumal man so nicht mal richtig spielen + tippen kann, man muss das Pad halb los lassen und mit den Daumen so hoch zu kommen...


Das ganze sieht "zusammengesetzt" mit dem Pad extrem abenteuerlich aus. Habe mich davor die ganze Zeit gefragt, was die Leertast "oben" soll. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

so, zumindest über den pressrelease kommt man an Infos ^^
Savage Moon ist ein neuer PSN-Titel:



> Savage Moon™
> Classic tower strategy gameplay heads into outer space in Savage Moon™, as players attempt to protect an isolated planetary outpost from rampaging hordes of gigantic, ravenous space bugs. Position your towers in the best position possible to beat the bugs and convert your victory points into weapons that suit your preferred tactics. Classic strategy gaming meets interstellar gameplay with endless strategic possibilities – can you beat the bugs and save the moon?



klingt aber sehr nach PixelJunk Monsters im Weltraum? naja, immer besser als noch ein shooter ^^

Restliche auf der GC vorgestellte/Spielbare Titel:
http://kotaku.com/5039469/warhawk-jet-packs-crash-commando-savage-moon-invade-sony-psn
(u.a. das neue Warhawk-Addon und Stardust für PSP)


----------



## LordMephisto (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

@ komisches Keypad für PS3:

Das ist ein fake oder?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				LordMephisto am 20.08.2008 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> @ komisches Keypad für PS3:
> 
> Das ist ein fake oder?



genauso fake wie das hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMephisto (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.08.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 20.08.2008 19:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe. Das ding ist genau der gleiche Müll in weiß. Aber wenigstens sind bei der 360 die Tasten unterm Pad und nicht oben. Und man kann es wenigstens einigermaßen vernünftig halten. Beim PS3 Gegenstück wüsste ich jetzt nicht wie man das handhaben soll ohne sich die Finger zu verkrampfen.


----------



## frogi (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*Guitar Hero - Extra Modus für die Wii*


> Wie Red Octane jetzt angekündigt hat, wird es für die Wii-Version des mit Spannung erwarteten 'Guitar Hero World Tour' einen exklusiven Spielemodus geben.
> 
> Im so genannten „Mii Freestyle“-Modus sollen die Spieler die Instrumente aus der Hand legen und zur bewährten Wii-Perepherie greifen. Mit Wii-Remote und Nunchuk soll man in diesem Modus dann „Luftgitarre“ und „Luftschlagzeug“ spielen können.



gameswelt.de

*Saints Row 2*

GC 2008: Cop Killer Gameplay ( von der Cam abgefilmt )

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38642.html


*Singstar Vol. 3 angekündigt*



> Sony kündigte heute auf der GC08 SingStar Volume 3 Party Edition an.
> Mit dabei sollen Lieder von diesen Artists sein:
> 
> Michael Jackson, Barry Manilow, Lionel Ritchie, Kate Bush, The Ting Tings, Timbaland, Sara Bareilles und Coldplay.
> ...




ps3-talk.de


Edit: 

*MotorStorm Pacific Rift*

GC 2008: Rift Gameplay (Cam)
-> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38646.html

Ein neues Cam Gameplay Video von *Star Wars: The Force Unleashed* ist nun aufgetaucht:
http://www.ps3-talk.de/showthread.php?t=22244

Morgen kommt ja endlich die Demo *freu*.
Dann wird man sehn ( teilweise ) ob das Spiel das Zeug zum Blockbuster hat.


----------



## frogi (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*Neue Killzone 2 Screens*

http://forums.gametrailers.com/showthread.php?t=518026

*Neue Spiele für das PSN*



> Sony Computer Entertainment hat einen grossartigen Line-Up von downloadbaren Spielen für den Playstation Store angekündigt, welche auf der GC 08 präsent sind & demnächst erscheinen werden. Die ganzen Infos zu den Store-Titeln findet ihr in der Pressemitteilung.
> 
> Die Spiele + Warhawk Operation Fallen Star:
> 
> ...



ps3-talk.de


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

öhm, Eyepet sieht ja sogar richtig nett aus:
http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2008/08/20/new-playstation-eye-game-announced-eyepet/
(Trailer)

Als PSN-Titel würde ich das vielleicht sogar kaufen ^^ (wobei das Vieh eher naja designed ist imo). Mir gehts jetzt auch gar nicht um die Tamagotchi Funktion, sondern dass es das erste Eye-Spiel ist, dass diese Form-Erkennen-Funktion hat (ich erinnere an ein paar Tech-Demos).
Sprich man soll wie hier ein Auto zeichnen. Die Form ist dabei völlig egal, kann man so gut wie alles malen was man will, es muss nur noch klar unterscheidbare Räder haben.
Die Kamera erkennt die Zeichnung und macht ein 3-D Auto daraus, bei dem wie hier sogar die Räder abfallen können.
(funktioniert nur, weil die PS3 vorgibt was für eine Funktion/Gerät das Objekt haben soll und sie weiß, was die Räder davon sind).


----------



## klausbyte (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Geilo! Das ist doch mal was cooles 

Aber warum PSN Titel? Man braucht ja ne Kamera dafür!


----------



## McDrake (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.08.2008 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> öhm, Eyepet sieht ja sogar richtig nett aus:
> http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2008/08/20/new-playstation-eye-game-announced-eyepet/
> (Trailer)


Hehe, das ist wirklich was lustiges 
Langzeitspass? Mal schauen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				klausbyte am 20.08.2008 20:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Geilo! Das ist doch mal was cooles
> 
> Aber warum PSN Titel? Man braucht ja ne Kamera dafür!



es wird ja auch auf Disk kommen (die anderen Eye-Titel gibt es übrigens bisher nur im PSN und man muss halt die Kamera extra kaufen).
Ich meinte eher, das wäre für mich kein Vollpreistitel sondern eher ne 5-10€ Spielerei (siehe das virtuelle Aquarium bei dem man die Fische ärgern kann per Kamera ^^).
Außer es kommt gleich im Bundle mit der Kamera ^^


Und ich will die Techdemo Version mit drauf, in der man Panzer (oder sonst was) malen konnte und damit gegeneinander antrat ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

mal wieder SP-Gameplay zu Killzone2 (HD-abgefilmt)

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38627.html
öhm, sieht das Spiel jedes Mal besser aus oder weil man gestern(und auf den Screens?)  "nur" den MP gesehen hat?

Diese Partikel/Raucheffekte :-o



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




neues Lebenszeichen/Trailer zu WipEout HD (PSN)
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/08/20/legendary-wipeout-franchise-coming-to-psn-with-wipeout-hd-details-here/


Silent Hill Homecoming kommt auch für PC - aber nur als Download-Titel über Steam (fürchtet da jemand Raubkopieren? ^^)
http://kotaku.com/5039461/silent-hill-homecoming-coming-to-steam-in-september

Gameplay-Video zu Mirror's Edge:
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/21792/gc_neues_gameplay-video_zu_mirrors_edge/
Mh naja, wieder dieses "grüne" Areal. In geschlossenen Räumen wirkt das Spiel irgendwie net so toll wie das Rumgehüpfe auf den Dächern.


----------



## frogi (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*Konami kündigte ein neues PSN-Spiel an: GTi Club +.*
Es ist ein Remake des 1996'er Arcade Klassikers.

Erster Trailer: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38652.html


*Shaun White Snowboarding ( Wii Version )

GC 2008: Road Trip Trailer*

-> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38656.html

Auf der GC wurden erste Screens zum *PSN Titel Crash Commando * veröffentlicht

-> http://www.ps3-talk.de/showthread.php?t=22268


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				frogi am 20.08.2008 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der GC wurden erste Screens zum *PSN Titel Crash Commando * veröffentlicht
> 
> -> http://www.ps3-talk.de/showthread.php?t=22268



dazu passend auch neue Screens zu Fat Princess:
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/21791/gc_screens_zu_fat_princess/
man beachte wie schlank die Prinzessinnen vor dem Mästen durch das gegnerische Team sind ^^

Moorhuhn-Gameplay-Abschnitt bei Resistance 2:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38629.html
in HD abgefilmt und von jemanden gespielt, der offenbar selten Egoshooter mit einem Gamepad zockt 

und jaaa der GC-Trailer zu LittleBigPlanet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXp4ednGYcc

Trailer zum Fallen Star Warhawk-Addon:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-zTtcXdmnw

Edit: ups
K2 und R2 Videos wurden schon frogi gepostet


----------



## frogi (20. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

*Viva Pinata: Trouble in Paradise ( only 360 )*

Garden Gameplay

-> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38662.html

*Rennspiel Baja*

-> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38649.html

Und für Wrestlingfans, *TNA Impact*

-> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38660.html

*WipeOut HD*



> Rennspiel in HD 1080p
> 
> Eine Auswahl der besten Tracks aus früheren Versionen
> 
> ...



Screens dazu: http://www.ps3-talk.de/showthread.php?t=22274


----------



## frogi (21. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Hier sind zwei weitere Gameplay-Videos zu *LittleBigPlanet*, welches am 29. Oktober in Europa veröffentlicht wird.

http://www.ps3-talk.de/showthread.php?t=22282


*Update* zur Meldung von *Singstar Liedern von der PS 2 auf die PS 3*



> Laut MTV Multiplayer gab es Verwirrungen zum Verständnis dieser Ankündigung.
> Die Songs von PS2-Singstar-Games lassen sich nicht permanent auf die Konsole übertragen, sondern man kann, wie vorher auch schon bei der PS2, jetzt auch auf die PS2-Disks während des Spiels wechseln (durch drücken der Select Taste). Somit muß man die Singstar-DVDs auch alle parat haben und nicht nur einmalig auf der Platte speichern.




Zum neu angekündigten *PS3 & PSP Feature VidZones * wurde nun der Trailer veröffentlicht.

Der Musik-Service von Sony wird zuerst mit dem Stream-Support eingeführt, welches im 1. Quartal veröffentlicht wird. 

Und gegen Mitte-Ende 2009 wird man auch gegen einen bestimmten Preis Musik downloaden können.

-> http://www.ps3-talk.de/showthread.php?t=22278


*Neues PSP Modell in Silber und Schwarz*

Screens dazu: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/screenshot_list/PSP/4007/Screenshots/25203/0/PSP.html


*Rayman: Raving Rabbids TV Party ( only Wii )*

-> Screens dazu: http://www.4players.de/4players.php...s/25228/0/Rayman_Raving_Rabbids_TV_Party.html


*Naruto: The Broken Bond ( only 360 )*

Screens dazu: http://www.4players.de/4players.php...reenshots/25243/0/Naruto_The_Broken_Bond.html


----------



## frogi (21. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Erster Trailer zu *Lords of Shadow*

-> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38751.html

*Guitar World Hero Gameplay*

-> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38746.html

*Valkyria Chronicles ( only PS 3 )*

-> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38737.html

Edit: 



> Die Zahlen der letzten Woche
> Media Create hat die aktuellen Software-Verkaufszahlen aus Japan veröffentlicht. Diese beziehen sich auf die Woche vom 11. - 17. August 2008:
> 
> Platz
> ...



consolewars.eu


----------



## Moemo (21. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Hallo,

zur Zeit habe ich meine PS3 erfolgreich mit einem HDMI-Kabel an meinen 20"-Monitor angeschlossen, soweit funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei, allerdings erscheint mir 
das Bild ein wenig zu dunkel, desweiteren wirkt das HUD in Spielen ein wenig deplatziert.
Wenn ich nun aber einen DVI-Adapter verwende, wird das Bild, für mich, merklich besser in Sachen Helligkeit und eben der Platzierung des HUDs - so wie es eigentlich sein sollte - allerdings habe ich dann keinen Ton mehr.

_Wie bewerkstellige ich es, damit ich den Ton zum Laufen bekomme?_

lG


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. August 2008)

*AW: ...*

Bei der XBox kann man den Sound auch zusätzlich über das AV Kabel ausgeben. Schon mal probiert ob das bei der PS3 auch geht!?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der XBox kann man den Sound auch zusätzlich über das AV Kabel ausgeben. Schon mal probiert ob das bei der PS3 auch geht!?


Das geht bei der PS 3 auch so.


----------



## Moemo (21. August 2008)

*AW: ...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.08.2008 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 10:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfekt, hat geklappt, danke dir.


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2008)

*Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*

erfahrungsberichte bitte!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*



			
				Bonkic am 21.08.2008 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> erfahrungsberichte bitte!


Bin am Saugen. Bericht kommt später.


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*



			
				Bonkic am 21.08.2008 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> erfahrungsberichte bitte!



Zur XBox oder zur PS3!?

Bei der XBox hat mit Nali sehr gut geholfen. Am AV-Kabel (Original XBoX) muss man die Verkleidung abmachen, da sonst der HDMI Stecker nicht passt. Ansonsten funktioniert das sehr gut ....


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 21.08.2008 11:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er meint die Demo zu Star Wars The Force Unleashed.


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.08.2008 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 11:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Achso, na dann. habe heute auch meine XBox wieder verkauft. Keine Zeit. mal sehen, meine Kurze will ja unbedingt die Wii, aber solange die kein HDMI hat werde ich wohl noch warten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> aber solange die kein HDMI hat werde ich wohl noch warten.


Was willst du bei der Wii mit HDMI? Da kommt doch nur ein SD-Signal raus. :o


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*



			
				EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> aber solange die kein HDMI hat werde ich wohl noch warten.




was würde das bringen?


----------



## EmmasPapa (21. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.08.2008 11:38 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 21.08.2008 11:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dachte da war ein hardwareupdate gedacht    Egal, aber an meinem importierten 42" Samsung RückPro Fernseher ist nur noch ein HDMI-Anschluß frei, der Rest ist belegt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*



			
				Bonkic am 21.08.2008 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> erfahrungsberichte bitte!



So, habe die Demo durch, die leider nicht wirklich lang ist.

Das groß angesprochene Tutorial für die Machtfähigkeit ist ein Witz. Man lernt, wie man ne Kiste bewegt und werfen kann, was einem auch gleich am Anfang der Mission gesagt wird.

Optisch sieht das Spiel solide aus, die Star Wars Welt macht einen guten, typisch saubergleckten Eindruck. Auch läuft das Geschehen schön flüssig und Explosionen und CO sind nett anzusehen. Allerdings finde ich die Texturen teils recht dürftig und auch ist das Kantenflimmern teilweise etwas unschön.

Das größte Manko ist IMO das Kampfsystem. Man hat irgendwie den Eindruck die Entwickler haben ein Hack’n Slay Game genommen und Machtfertigkeiten implementiert, wobei allerdings alle Gegner Fernkampfwaffen haben, wodurch das Gameplay irgendwie komisch ist. Wirklich agil ist der Jedi nicht und ich vermisse daher wirklich Waffen, wie in Jedi Knight. Ansonsten muss man nämlich entweder bis zu den Gegnern laufen, wobei dann ein/zwei Treffer reicht und die Feinde sind weg.

Alternativ kann man auch die Macht anwenden und das ist irgendwie in die Hose gegangen. Das Ganze wirkt ausgesprochen chaotisch und man schafft es kaum das zu machen, was man eigentlich machen möchte. Immer wieder passiert es, dass man Sachen anvisiert / wirft, womit man gar nicht interagieren will. Beispiel: Neben einer Tür, die ein „Schloss“ hat, welches man später zur Seite schieben muss, stehen einige Sturmtruppler. Nun wollte ich die Gegner greifen und wegschleudern, aber der Typ hat immer nur das dumme „Schloss“ anvisiert. Die Folge war, dass man dann stendig Treffer abbekommt.

Ein ähnlicher Fall war ein AT-ST, der am Ende der Demo auf einen wartet. Den kann man beispielsweise mit Kisten bewerfen, was aber auf Grund der Masse an Gegner und ständigen Treffern nur schwer möglich ist. Auch ist es nicht möglich einfach mit dem Schwer die Beine zu kappen. Da geht nur ganz schlicht die Gesundheit runter und es kommt eine dämliche Button-Sequenz.

Da wäre teilweise weniger mehr gewesen. Ist ja schön, wenn man Kisten und Objekte in alle möglichen Richtungen werfen kann, aber ein Psi Ops hat mir da mehr zugesagt / ging besser von der Taste. Taste gedrückt und das Objekt wurde herangezogen und wieder gedrückt und es flog in Richtung Fadenkreuz. Simpel und gut zu handhaben.

Auch reagiert das System nicht immer so optimal, wenn man einen Gegenstand anvisiert hat, was vielleicht auch damit zusammenhängt, dass die Machtbenutzung (werfen / anheben) nur geht, wenn der Charakter steht. Gerade auch in Kombination mit Dauerfeuer aus allen Richtungen nicht so günstig. Man kann zwar auch Kombos machen, wie etwa den Lichtschwertwurf, aber in der Hitze des Gefechtes ging es zumindest mir nicht gut von der Hand. War zwar nur ein X, X, B, aber in Games, wie Conan, God of War und CO gehen die Kombos besser von der Hand.

Sehr störend fand ich auch, dass die Kameraperspektive sich ständig ändert und jeder Gegenstand immer gleich „verfolgt“ wird, wenn man diesen mit der Macht manipuliert, was bei Würfen und CO extrem unschön ist.

Auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist nicht wirklich fordern. Habe auf dem 2. und 3. gespielt (Stufe 4 geht wohl nur in der VV, wenn man durch ist), aber die Gegner waren nicht wirklich schlau und der Held hält erstaunlich viel aus. (Gut 20 Sturmtrupplerschüsse auf schwer, was ein „harter Kampf“ sein soll.) Marke God of War gibt es Lebensenergie in „herbeifliegenden, grünen Punkten“, wenn Feinde ausgeschaltet wurden und auch die verfügbare Machtenergie ist ständig am „pendeln“, so dass es mir oft passiert ist, dass ich ohne im Feuerhagel der Angreifer stand.

Fazit: Ich will nicht sagen, dass TFU nur grottig ist, aber der Funke wollte nicht wirklich überspringen. Für den Zielmarkt sicherlich ne nette Sofaunterhaltung, aber ich hatte mir wirklich mehr erhofft. Es wirkt, wie schon gesagt, ein Actionspiel mit Machteinlagen und Fernkämpfen, was sich nur leider insgesamt eher holprig spielen lässt.


----------



## frogi (21. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*

Besser kann man es nicht sagen  
Ein eher kurzweiliger Spaß, der doch stark an Hack n Slay erinnert.
Ich renne auf einen Gegner zu, töte ihn, renne auf den nächsten zu usw..
Alles nicht unbedingt sehr fordernd, auch auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden.

Die Grafik ist stellenweise nett anzuschauen, ein paar nette Glanz- und Spiegeleffekte aber ansonsten... wenn man z.B. in die Ferne schaut, wirkt es eher matschig und texturarm.

Machtspielereien, Animationen...eigentlich alles o.k. aber ich hatte mir wesentlich mehr versprochen.

Vielleicht machen auch die anderen Welten mehr Spass, aber das kurze Level hat auch mich nicht gerade vom Hocker gehauen.

Allerdings hat der Teaser nach Ende der Demo eigentlich Lust auf mehr gemacht, naja aber da muss ich wirklich schon beide Augen zudrücken, um mir das Spiel eventuell später zu kaufen.

Bin also mittelmäßig entäuscht


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*

Die Star Wars Demo ist jetzt auch auf der PS3 zu haben.
(das PAL-Update ließ wohl wegen den Leipzig-Videos - übrigens u.a. Trailer zu Heavy Rain, Killzone2 usw. nun in direct feed HD - auf sich warten und beim Japan-Update heute morgen war sie gar nicht erst dabei)
Die Demo ist genau 400MB größer als bei Live und verspricht demnach ca. 44% mehr Spaß 



btw: Im Hongkong-Store gibt es seit heute eine Demo zu The Last Guy


----------



## frogi (21. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*



> Die Demo ist genau 400MB größer als bei Live und verspricht demnach ca. 44% mehr Spaß



Dafür kam sie aber auch erst 4,4 Std. später. Scheiss fanboys hier


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2008)

*.*

*Alone in the Dark bekommt per Patch u.a. neue Steuerung*


> Eden Studios has said that it is working on a patch for the Xbox 360 version of Alone in the Dark to bring it into line with the heavily reworked PS3 version.


 http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=220266

*Gears of War 2 - 'Seriously 2.0' achievement*


> The freshly new "Seriously 2.0" achievement will require a whopping 100,000 kills to unlock. Yes, you read correctly, 100,000! But fear not, the achievement task isn't what you think, because "Seriously 2.0"'s 100,000 kills come from both single and co-op campaign gaming. So, no multiplayer kills will count. We say, bring on the Locust and give us our second helping of Seriously Gamerscore.


 http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/08/21/x08-cliff-talks-gears-2s-seriously-2-0-achievement/


----------



## frogi (22. August 2008)

*AW: .*



> In einem Interview mit Eurogamer.net, bestätigte Quantic Dreams Präsident David Cage, dass man vor dem Release von *Heavy Rain*, eine Anspielfassung im Store veröffentlichen werde.
> 
> Die Demo soll weiterhin nicht viel über die Story verraten, sondern mehr die einzigartige Spielemechanik, welches hinter dem Titel steckt präsentieren.
> 
> ...




*Lords of Shadow* soll erst 2010 erscheinen.


*Lips*



> Vor ein paar Monaten gab es schon eine erste Meldung zu 'Lips', dem interessanten 'SingStar'-Klon von Microsoft, doch jetzt gibt es erste Details zum näheren Konzept. Demnach wird das Spiel Anfang Dezember erscheinen und gleich zwei Mikrophone mitbringen - ein weißes und ein schwarzes. Jederzeit soll der zweite Player sich beim lustigen Karaoke miteinklinken können, sodass man seinen Partner beim Duett fleißig unterstützen kann.
> 
> Geplant sind zunächst 40 bekannte Lieder inklusive ihrer originalen Musikvideos, die speziell zum Mitsingen gemastert wurden. Weitere Songs soll es nach und nach per Xbox Live Marketplace geben. Aber damit nicht genug: bis zu einem gewissen Grad kann man per iPod oder anderen MP3-Playern eigene Musik mit dem Spiel verbinden, die 'Lips' dann als ladbare Titel erkennt. Mit Hilfe eines flinken Textprogrammes kann man dann flux den Songtext eingeben und es so für das Spiel bereit stellen.
> 
> ...




Erstes Video zum neuen PS 3 Dienst *Vidzone*

-> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38894.html


----------



## klausbyte (22. August 2008)

*AW: .*

Also Starwars is ja an sich jetz gar net mal so toll!

Mich nervt nicht das Spielprinzip.. sondern VOR ALLEM die Kameraführung. Ich hab kein Problem mit nem Hack and Slay - wenn es sich wirklich gut steuern lässt.
Aber imho sollte man schon die Kamera immer hinter dem Spieler zentrieren können, und mit r1 die Gegner durchschalten und dann einfach draufbollern.

Das rumwerfen mit der Force ist ebenfalls schlecht umgesetzt worden. Ansonsten könnt ich mir echt vorstellen das zu Spielen :o


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*

Ich bin gestern Abend ebenfalls in den Genuss der TFU-Demo gekommen, und insgesamt bestätigt sich der Eindruck, den ich bereits beim Betrachten des letzten Media-Blowouts gewonnen hatte. Die Testfassung wirkt vom Schwierigkeitsgrad und der Spielbarkeit dann doch auffallend schwach, und vermittelt indirekt den Eindruck, als würde man Serious Sam ohne Schusswaffen aber mit dem Messer auf “Tourist” bewältigen. Der Spielfluss selbst ist für meinen Geschmack zu gehalt- und anspruchslos. Die Gegner mit dem Säbel oder den Kräften zu malträtieren wirkt massiv aufgesetzt und es entsteht keine saubere oder mitreißende Atmosphäre. Der primitiv einfache Schwierigkeitsgrad lässt den Ablauf besonders lahm wirken. Zwar passiert viel und die Umgebung ist auf gewisse Art ein interaktives Element, doch der echte Befehl für  Begeisterung oder Hingabe will einfach nicht erteilt werden. Optisch empfinde ich den Titel auf XB360 subjektiv wahrgenommen sogar schwächer, als zuvor aufgrund des Materials erwartet. Es sieht keinesfalls schlecht oder rückständig aus, aber eine gewisse Sterilität und Monotonie schleicht sich dennoch in das optische Bild ein. Der Identifikationsfaktor mit der Figur oder dem Universum ist freilich nicht für mich existent, da ich primär Trek-Fan bin, und Star Wars für mich nach dem Ende der Episode 6 zur fragwürdigen CGI-Unterhaltung mit schlecht realisierten Liebes- und Politikansätzen verkommen ist. Generell fällt es mir schwer, mit dem Universum klar zu kommen, deshalb bildete auch JK2 die einzige große Ausnahme ,neben Shadows of the Empire, die mich spielerisch und inhaltlich überzeugen konnte. Der oftmals im Internet angestellte Vergleich zwischen TFU und JK2 ist meiner Ansicht nach absolut haltlos und geht nicht auf. JK2 ist einfach völlig anders konzipiert und der Spielablauf wirkt erwachsener, anspruchsvoller und konzentrierter auf Machtfähigkeiten und den Gegnerumgang - schließlich stellten dort noch 5 Gegner eine tatsächliche Bedrohung dar. 

Unter dem Strich war die Demo ein recht belangloses und technisch nicht hervorstechendes Abenteuer, welches in mir nicht das Verlangen aufkeimen ließ, um evtl. mal die Version für Wii näher zu beäugen - schließlich wird das Ding optisch noch langweiliger sein, und die Wii-Steuerung dürfte das monotone und lasch inszenierte Gameplay kaum drastisch aufwerten. Für absolute Star Wars-Fanatiker mag das Spiel durchaus einen persönlichen Spiel- und Sammlerwert haben, aber “Externe” werden vielleicht nicht wirklich verstehen, warum ausgerechnet dieser bestenfalls solide Arcade-Metzler im Vorfeld eine so durchweg gute Resonanz von Fans und Presse erhalten hat.

In Anbetracht dieser Demo halte ich es auch für fraglich, ob Lucas Arts beim neuen Indiana Jones-Game eine andere bzw. “anspruchsvollere” Realisierung anstrebt. Scheinbar verfolgt man dort nun eine andere Produktpolitik. Schade. Besonders deshalb, weil sogar die komplette Lego Star Wars-Trilogie spielerisch trotz niedlicher Optik und geringem Schwierigkeitsgrad verglichen mit dieser Demo einen wertigeren und überlegteren Eindruck macht. Ich bleibe also bei Lego, und muss bei Gelegenheit dringend JK2 aus der Mottenkiste befreien.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*

*Neue Xbox Demos*
NHL 2k9 – 810 MB
Soul Calibur IV – 700 MB


----------



## klausbyte (22. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*

richtig ex2.

Irgendwie keimt in mir der Verdacht auf, dass die LEGO-Umsetzungen von Starwars die einzigen guten Spiele sind.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*

Wirklich begeistern konnte mich die Demo nicht, aber ich empfand die Machtspielereien eigentlich als ganz nett.

Zur Kamera: Sie folgt nur schwer dem Charakter und das ist es wohl, was mich am meisten störte bzw. man eben auch nur schwer mit dem rechten Stick es selber machen konnte.
Das bekam ich aber in den Griff, indem ich die Kameraempfindlichkeit in den Optionen fast hoch gedreht hatte, so kann man wie in vielen Spielen mit dem linken Stick steuern und gleichzeitig hat man mit dem rechten Stick die Kamera im Griff bzw. justiere damit nach/schaue mich um (ok, das sollte in Third-Person-Spielen auch anders gelöst werden können).
Nachteil: Ansicht beim Halten/Werfen von Gegenständen wrd auch sensibler.

btw. mit R3 kann man allerdings die Kamera hinter den Charakter zentrieren.

Gibt da übrigens noch ein paar geschmacksabhängigie Optionen, mit denen man vielleicht etwas besser klar kommt. Neben dem standardmäßigen Stick-Invertieren gibt es die Möglichkeit Zielerfassung und/oder Machtgriff auf Ein/Aus zu stellen statt R2/R1 halten zu müssen.
Was es bringt die Auto-Aktion-Kamera auszustellen hab ich noch nicht rausbekommen.
btw. wieso muss es für die Optionen laden? ^^

Fernwaffen hab ich übrigens nicht vermisst (und finde sollte mal uber-Jedi/Sith auch nicht tragen), Blitze+Stoß haben eine noch ne mäßige Reichweite, mit dem Machtgriff+diverserer Gegenstände kommt man aber auch sehr weit. Am besten die Sachen mit nem Blitz vorher aufladen, schon schickt man Bomben los.
Für den Nahkampf kommt man auch über den Sprint+Springen recht schnell zum Ziel (auch als Dash in der Luft ganz nett).

Apropos Nahkampf, da hoffe ich schon, dass es noch ein paar Combos mehr gibt (Viereck+Viereck+Blitz fand ich aber recht befriedigend schon mal) auch wenn es wohl kein God of War Niveau wird...

Gameplay-mäßig hatte ich übrigens auch nicht mehr erwartet als ein Hack&Slay-Genrevertreter, liest sich hier teils etwas komisch?


Den Level finde ich für die Demo nicht gut gewählt, da hätte ich viel lieber einen der organischen Außenabschnitte aus dem Trailer gesehen.
Zwar gibt es Verhältnismäßig viel zum interagieren für so einen Level, aber wirkt doch etwas aufgesetzt Lüfter xy aus der Decke zu reißen. Auch hat man ja gesehen wie z.B. Bäume zersplittern usw.
Ein paar nette Details konnte ich beim rumspielen aber doch entdecken: Man kann die Fenster einwerfen, wodurch der Unterdruck des Weltraums ein paar Sachen (leider keine Gegner da) rauszieht bis eine Sicherheitstür das Fenster zumacht. Die Wandplatten dellen unterschiedlich stark ein und dank richtiger Physik kann man die aufgemachten Türen wieder zu biegen  Ganz nette Spielerrei war das Verbiegen der Verstrebungen, gegen die dann die tie-fighter flogen -welche aber nie Trümmer hinterlassen... Apropos, Leichen verschwinden nach "Benutzen", Trümmer ebenfalls bzw. gibt es ja fast keine und sonst nur die 2 Sorten Kisten... will anderen Level...

Den AT-St als Demoende fand ich auch unpassend, beim rumspielen mit ihm flog ich durch seine Schüsse immer wieder mal runter. Hier hätte man viel mehr einen Jedi platzieren sollen, mit dem man auch den Nahkampf eingehen kann.
Ich glaub die Fußsoldaten sind nur zur Zierde da ^^ (höchstens die mit den schweren Waffen).
Auch hätte ich ihn gern zusammengedrückt wie im Trailer, das QTE gab nicht so ein Feedback wie bei God of War, trotz nettem Move.


Großes Kritikpunkt ist die Zielerkennung des Machtgriffes, hier hätte man eher Ego-Shooter-mäßig mit linkem+rechten Stick genau ein Objekt auswählen können sollen (Stichwort Gravitiy Gun) statt diese halb-autoerkennung. Soll wohl eher casual-gerecht sein?
Beim Werfen im Gefecht klappt das dagegen recht gut, da hier neben der Richtungseingabe des Spielers etwas nachgeholfen wird und die Gegenstände meist den Feind treffen.


Großer Star Wars Fan bin ich nicht, aber die Story scheint ja auch ganz nett zu werden (Trailer).
Ist das im englischen eigentlich die Original-Vader Stimme? Klangt eher meh/teils komisch betont/schneller gesprochen.

Ein wenig hat mich die Demo auch enttäuscht, da es nicht so alles gut läuft wie man es erwarten würde, aber aber spielen würd ich es schon. Übrigens beim 2. mal zocken geht einem das ganze schon lockerer aus den Fingern.
Da ein Kumpel es kaufen wird, spar ich mir den Titel wohl und leihe ihn aus ^^

Ich hatte vielleicht auch mehr Spaß als andere hier, da ich gerne noch mit dem ein oder anderen Soldaten rumspiele (die greifen übrigens irgendwie selten nach was) und auf alle möglichen Arten über den Jordan befördere oder Spaß an der neuen Physik habe (weil man nicht nur 2 Zustände, kaputt und nicht kaputt, hat sondern je nach Krafteinwirkung das Zeug unterschiedlich verbiegt.)

Edit: achja, Grafisch geht es imo Anbetracht der Physik, relativ große Räume teils etc. Lief auch immer flüssig, die Kinnlade ist mir aber nicht heruntergefallen (liegt, wieder, wohl am Level, saubere gespiegelte Abschnitte konnte schon die PS2 ganz gut darstellen ^^)
Aliasing und schwache Texturen sind mir nicht unbedingt aufgefallen, zumindest nicht störend. Der Hit war das wie gesagt aber nicht für mich.


----------



## frogi (22. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*

*KW 33: Xbox 360 wieder Letzter*



> Die aktuellen Verkaufszahlen im Überblick:
> 
> Nintendo DS - 78.666 Stck (+ 18.232 Stck zur Vorwoche)
> PSP - 64.413 Stck (+ 5.912 Stck)
> ...



gameswelt.de


----------



## klausbyte (22. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*

Es werden sogar mehr PS2 verkauft


----------



## Bonkic (22. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*



			
				frogi am 22.08.2008 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> *KW 33: Xbox 360 wieder Letzter*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielleicht solltest du dazuschreiben, dass es sich um die *zahlen aus japan* handelt.


----------



## klausbyte (22. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*

Ach und ich war schon Schadenfroh


----------



## frogi (22. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*

Sorry, vergessen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*

DS wieder auf 1.   
...
Aber warum hat Rockstar auf der GC nichts zu GTA Chinatown Wars enthüllt? Bully für PC, toll. 

Nach dem Zock vom erwachsenen GTA4 wünsche ich mir mal wieder so einen neuen, knatschigen und frischen 2D-Ableger. Ich zocke schon wie blöd GTA2 auf meinem Akoya Mini, aber irgendwie ist der DS dann zum moblien Spielen doch handlicher, als so ein 1 KG "Schlachtschiff".

Und wehe Rockstar macht ein 3D-GTA auf dem DS. Dann gibt es Headnuts. Und wehe es wird so ruckelig wie GTA auf dem GBA.     

Regards, eX!

Edit: Kann der letzte Platz der XB360 damit zu erklären sein, dass MS schlicht keine Geräte mehr in Japan hat? Wurde doch afaik in der letzten Woche ein Statement ausgegeben, wo sich MS für den geringen Gerätestand entschuldigt hat.


----------



## Bonkic (22. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.08.2008 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warum hat Rockstar auf der GC nichts zu GTA Chinatown Wars enthüllt?



wenn die nächste nintendo power erscheint, wissen wir mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und wehe Rockstar macht ein 3D-GTA auf dem DS. Dann gibt es Headnuts. .



tja, da bin ich ebenfalls gespannt.
ich tippe auf 2d oder iso ansicht.
ein 3d-gta dürfte auf dem ds einfach nicht machbar sein.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*



			
				Bonkic am 22.08.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 22.08.2008 12:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, danke!

Ein komplettes 3D-Spiel halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich, aber man weiß ja nie, welch irrer Geist die Entwicklung so beeinflusst. 

Ich würde mich über einen Blockbuster-Titel von Rockstar für den DS wirklich freuen. Bin auf die offizielle Enthüllung gespannt...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.08.2008 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Kann der letzte Platz der XB360 damit zu erklären sein, dass MS schlicht keine Geräte mehr in Japan hat? Wurde doch afaik in der letzten Woche ein Statement ausgegeben, wo sich MS für den geringen Gerätestand entschuldigt hat.


So ist es: http://kotaku.com/5039194/japan-is-totally-sold-out-of-xbox-360s-new-shipment-next-month


*Angepeilter Release fürs das neue Xbox Dashboard: 15.11.2008*


> Die Show soll wie ein weiteres Format auf Xbox Live im Herbst zeitgleich mit dem nächsten Firmware-Update starten, das eine komplett neue Bedienoberfläche und Avatare auf dem Xbox-360-Menü mitbringt. "In den USA peilt man dafür traditionell den 15. November an", erklärte Schneider-Johne, allerdings sei der Termin noch nicht definitiv.



Interessant außerdem der Anteil der Arcade-User:


> "Jede dritte in Deutschland verkaufte Xbox ist das Arcade-Modell für 200 Euro ohne Festplatte", erklärt Schneider-Johne.


 http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Quizshows-zur-Primetime-auf-der-Xbox-360--/meldung/114649


*Infinite Undiscovery erscheint auf 2 DVDs*
http://www.joystiq.com/2008/08/21/x08-infinite-undiscovery-discovered-on-two-discs/


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. August 2008)

*AW: Demo zu Star Wars: The Force Unleashed ist da!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.08.2008 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 22.08.2008 12:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so wie im Januar in den USA? 
Diesmal glaube ich es aber sogar fast^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. August 2008)

*Microtransactions und die Folge...*

*Namco Bandai verkauft Levelupdates, Skills, Items und Gold für Tales of Vesperia*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> LV Up +10 (1) 300 Microsoft Points
> LV Up +5 (1) 200 Microsoft Points
> 300,000 Gald (1) 300 Microsoft Points
> Skill sets 80 Microsoft Points
> HP Recovery Cuisine Recipe Set 100 Microsoft Points


http://kotaku.com/5040313/why-grind-when-theres-tales-of-vesperia-dlc


*Auf dem PC kostenlos, auf der Xbox 360 für 10€: Team Fortress 2 Erweiterungen*


> Wie Vavles Doug Lombardi nun bekanntgegeben hat, erscheinen alle Team Fortress 2 Add-Ons auch für die Xbox 360. Das Update soll im Laufe des Jahres erscheinen.
> 
> Für Xbox 360 Besitzer bedeutet dies: neue Erfolge, Spielmodi, Maps sowie Waffen für TF2. Valve möchte dabei den Preis so niedrig wie möglich halten, sodass das Update etwa 800 Microsoft Punkte (etwa 10 Euro) kosten könnte.
> 
> Über einen Release für die PS3 Version ist jedoch nichts bekannt.


 http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=21853


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. August 2008)

*AW: Microtransactions und die Folge...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.08.2008 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> *Auf dem PC kostenlos, auf der Xbox 360 für 10€: Team Fortress 2 Erweiterungen*



Hat das was mit dieser Preispolitik von MS zu tun? Es ging mal die Meldung um, die Gears Sachen sollten auch kostenlos sein von Epic's Seite aus, aber MS möchte bei Live alle Downloads quasi proportional zum Inhalt anbieten.
Sprich damit es nicht "unfair" wird, wenn der eine Entwickler seine 3 MP-Maps gratis anbietet und der andere sich aber mit 10$ an 3 Maps für sein Spiel, nennen wir es KoT4, bereichern will?

War das Burnout-Update auf der 360 auch ein Update vom Spiel oder lud man es sich vom Marktplatz als Gratis-Addon herunter? Das würde diese Theorie ja eigentlich widerlegen.


@ToV: Namco spinnt ja wohl noch mehr als teils EA.


Edit: achso, eigentlich wollte ich posten, dass es die Sony-GC08-PK nun in HD in den PAL-PS-Stores gibt (für den letzten Teil aber zu nem nicht-deutschen Account greifen  Logik und so)


außerdem haben hoffentlich alle die The Last Guy Demo aus dem US-Store (könnte bedeuten, dass es auch im Westen nächste Woche raus kommt) gezogen.
Berlin wurde btw. schon als Level gezeigt im Trailer 
ich muss nicht nochmal das Video mit der Ziege verlinken?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. August 2008)

*AW: Microtransactions und die Folge...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.08.2008 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> War das Burnout-Update auf der 360 auch ein Update vom Spiel oder lud man es sich vom Marktplatz als Gratis-Addon herunter? Das würde diese Theorie ja eigentlich widerlegen.


Das war ein extra-Download und der war kostenlos.
Insofern ein wenig kurios, da ja auch beide Spiele von EA kommen. Außer EA hat in der Hinsicht vielleicht kein / wenig Mitspracherecht und Valve will einfach noch ein wenig Kohle machen. Das Update zu Army of Two war IMO ja auch schon von Anfang an kostenlos.


----------



## frogi (22. August 2008)

*AW: Microtransactions und die Folge...*

*Erstes Video zur neuen PSP 3000*

-> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/38934.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. August 2008)

*AW: Microtransactions und die Folge...*

*Killzone 2 – Coop-Modus und Fahrzeuge (im MP) gibt es erst später als Download*


> Additionally, vehicles are currently only available in the single player mode. Multiplayer vehicles will be patched in after the game is released. Also being patched post-launch is a co-op mode for the story. Whether this will be online or not, we're not entirely certain.


Aber dafür gibt es Bots


> The upcoming FPS will, indeed, feature bots. These will be fully customizable difficulty-wise, and can fill in for players either online or offline


http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2008/08/22/killzone-2-co-op-to-be-patched-after-launch-bots-confirmed/

*Bionic Commando Rearmed über 110.000 Käufer auf XBLA und PSN*


> Wie Ben Judd - seines Zeichens Produzent der Bionic Commando Reihe - nun bekanntgegeben hat, haben sich bereits 110.000 Nutzer Bionic Commando Rearmed auf XBLA und im PSN gekauft.


 http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=21872


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. August 2008)

*AW: Microtransactions und die Folge...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.08.2008 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> *Killzone 2 – Coop-Modus und Fahrzeuge (im MP) gibt es erst später als Download*
> 
> 
> > Additionally, vehicles are currently only available in the single player mode. Multiplayer vehicles will be patched in after the game is released. Also being patched post-launch is a co-op mode for the story. Whether this will be online or not, we're not entirely certain.
> ...



eigentlich komisch, dass sie jetzt schon sagen, dass der Kram es net mehr auf die Disk schafft (Februar) und dann aber kurz nach Release kommen soll  

Bots sind btw. sehr nett, stirbt ja sehr aus.

kotaku hat auch mal angespielt und besonders das Mix-Klassensystem klingt nett
http://kotaku.com/5040775/killzone-2-multiplayer-hands-on-+-five-good-things


dann  noch ne News:

Mirror's Edge ist offenbar dieses Jahr PS3-Exklusiv.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Erster-Blick-auf-die-PSP-3000--/meldung/114603


> Laut Reeves werde Mirrors Edge zunächst exklusiv für die PS3 in diesem Jahr erscheinen. Die PC- und Xbox-360-Versionen würden deutlich später folgen. Die Entwickler von DICE bei Elektronic Arts konnten diese Aussage jedoch nicht bestätigen: "Davon wissen wir bislang nichts. Es ist aber möglich, dass es hier Absprachen auf höchster Ebene gibt, von denen man uns noch nicht unterrichtet hat."


Vielleicht hat Reeves (oder heise) aber nur was falsch verstanden   
Wundern würde es mich nicht unbedingt, da glaube ich die PS3-Version Lead ist.


Spoiler



Wenn ich nach Stereotypen gehe, wird man eh vom Design her mehr Erfolg auf der PS3 haben als bei den Halo/Gears Anhängern und PC ist eh egal heutzutage


 



dann noch:
Valve rückt vielleicht von ihrer Position ab, für PS3 nicht selbst entwickeln zu wollen (PC und 360 sind sich recht ähnlich in der Struktur, daher wurden sie für Source bevorzugt bisher):
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=195936
(welchen PS3-Erfolg er jetzt genau meint weiß ich aber nicht, vermutlich ist ihnen einfach nur die Hardwarebasis jetzt groß genug?)
Am Beispiel Left4Dead gibt Lombardi nun ne 50/50 Chance für eine PS3-Version 

Zum Glück haben sie nicht Gabe gefragt 

Vielleicht meinen sie ja auch nur, dass sie alle ihre Spiele EA zum porten geben statt nur der Orange Box ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. August 2008)

*Schnitte*

*Fallout 3 in Deutschland geschnitten*


> Nun ist es gewiss: Das Spiel wird auch für Deutschland entschärft werden.
> 
> Dies wurde seitens eines PR Managers auf der Games Convention in Leipzig bestätigt. Die Kürzungen soll es geben, um sicherzustellen das Fallout 3 hierzulande erscheinen kann und eine Freigabe durch die USK erhält.
> 
> Definitiv soll es keine zerplatzenden Köpfe und keine abtrennbaren Köperteile in der deutschen Version geben. Genaue Details wurden noch nicht verraten, sollen aber demnächst publik gemacht werden.


 http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=948


*Call of Duty World at War in Deutschland geschnitten*


> Auf der Games Convention äußerte sich der Chef von Treyarch, Mark Lamia über mögliche Zensuren beim fünften Teil Call of Duty: World at War.
> 
> Er gab bekannt, dass man sehr eng mit der USK zusammenarbeitet und das man einige Anpassungen vornehmen muss damit der Shooter in Deutschland erscheinen kann.
> 
> Die genauen Zensuren sind noch nicht bekannt, aber es scheint, dass zumindest der Flammenwerfer entschärft werden muss um die USK zu besänftigen.


 http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=947


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. August 2008)

*AW: Schnitte*

*Red Faction: Guerilla wird für Deutschland geschnitten*


> #  Die Blutfontänen wurden verkleinert
> # Mit dem Vorschlaghammer ist es nicht mehr möglich am Boden liegende Gegner zu bearbeiten
> # Die Trefferanimationen beim Grinder (moderner Pfeil und Bogen mit Stahlgeschossen) wurden entschärft


 http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=946


*Left 4 Dead erscheint in Deutschland geschnitten*


> So soll es in der hiesigen Variante des Zombie-Abenteuers unter anderem nicht möglich sein , seinen Gegnern die Körperteile abzutrennen, die Bluteffekte sollen aber unverändert bleiben.


 http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=65380


----------



## frogi (24. August 2008)

*AW: Schnitte*

Hmpf, eine Schnittwelle folgt auf die andere


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. August 2008)

*AW: Schnitte*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.08.2008 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> *Left 4 Dead erscheint in Deutschland geschnitten*
> 
> 
> > So soll es in der hiesigen Variante des Zombie-Abenteuers unter anderem nicht möglich sein , seinen Gegnern die Körperteile abzutrennen, die Bluteffekte sollen aber unverändert bleiben.
> ...


Das ist aber doof. Bei Resident Evil 4 waren platzende Köpfe, berstende Brustkörbe und explodierende Zombies doch auch kein Thema, und man kürzte "nur" die makaberen Minispiele weg. 

Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit STEAM und dem Kauf einer US-Version, die in Deutschland (IP) gespielt wird? Wird die so nachträglich geschnitten, oder hat die deutsche IP keinen Einfluss auf den Inhalt der Titel?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. August 2008)

*AW: Schnitte*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 24.08.2008 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit STEAM und dem Kauf einer US-Version, die in Deutschland (IP) gespielt wird? Wird die so nachträglich geschnitten, oder hat die deutsche IP keinen Einfluss auf den Inhalt der Titel?


IP wird auf jeden Fall überprüft und wie man etwa an Half Life 2 sieht, so wird auch im Nachhinein gerne auch später noch zensiert.


----------



## Iceman (24. August 2008)

*AW: Schnitte*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 24.08.2008 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich mit STEAM und dem Kauf einer US-Version, die in Deutschland (IP) gespielt wird? Wird die so nachträglich geschnitten, oder hat die deutsche IP keinen Einfluss auf den Inhalt der Titel?



Die deutsche IP hat nur Einfluss wenn du über Steam kaufst, dann gibts die Cut Version. Mit ner Ladenversion aus nem Land wo das Spiel uncut erscheint hast du immer die Uncut.



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.08.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> IP wird auf jeden Fall überprüft und wie man etwa an Half Life 2 sieht, so wird auch im Nachhinein gerne auch später noch zensiert.



Wie kommst du auf die irrige Idee? Über Steam entscheidet der Key den man eingibt, gibt man in Deutschland nen US Key ein kriegt man *immer* die Uncut Version.

Mich würd auch interessieren wo du den Unsinn her hast, dass HL2 im Nachhinein zensiert worden wäre, dass Spiel ist selbst in der DV völlig uncut.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. August 2008)

*AW: Schnitte*



			
				Iceman am 24.08.2008 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 24.08.2008 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hatten aber einige wütende Leute - u.a. auch hier im Forum - in der Vergangenheit andere Sachen berichtet. 

Auch meine ich mich gut an Beschwerden zu erinnern, dass etwa durch den Erwerb von Episode 2 auch E1 / HL 2 nachträglich zensiert wurden.

Nachtrag: Habe zwar nicht mehr den Thread hier auf der Seite gefunden, aber z.B. diesen: http://forum.chip.de/rund-um-spiele/halflife2-episode-1-nachtraeglich-zensiert-1032327.html


----------



## Iceman (24. August 2008)

*AW: Schnitte*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.08.2008 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hatten aber einige wütende Leute - u.a. auch hier im Forum - in der Vergangenheit andere Sachen berichtet.
> 
> Auch meine ich mich gut an Beschwerden zu erinnern, dass etwa durch den Erwerb von Episode 2 auch E1 / HL 2 nachträglich zensiert wurden.
> 
> Nachtrag: Habe zwar nicht mehr den Thread hier auf der Seite gefunden, aber z.B. diesen: http://forum.chip.de/rund-um-spiele/halflife2-episode-1-nachtraeglich-zensiert-1032327.html



Der verlinkte Thread kommt mir eher so vor, dass derjenige den Gewaltgehalt der älteren Spiele falsch in Erinnerung hat und es scheint auch der absolut einzige Treffer zu dem Thema bei Google zu sein, mehr hab ich auch nicht gefunden.
Was es gab war die kurzzeitige Zensur von CS, die dann nach Protesten schnell wieder rückgängig gemacht wurde.

HL2 und EP1 wurden in den Konsolenversionen zusätzlich zensiert weil dort ebenfalls die grafischen Änderungen von EP2 (ergo mehr Blut/andere Blutfontänen) eingeführt wurden.

Valve hat auf jeden fall mehrmals bekräftigt, dass Importversionen deren Key man eingibt Uncut bleiben, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit Dark Messiah auch bestätigen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. August 2008)

*AW: Schnitte*



			
				Iceman am 24.08.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Valve hat auf jeden fall mehrmals bekräftigt, dass Importversionen deren Key man eingibt Uncut bleiben, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung mit Dark Messiah auch bestätigen.


Na dann glaube ich das jetzt einfach mal.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (24. August 2008)

*AW: Schnitte*

Wie schaut eigentlich das Sortiment der PS3 im Bezug auf Singleplayer-Titel aus? 

Bin derzeit verletzungsbedingt quasi gestrandet und könnte ein wenig Unterhaltung gebrauchen.


----------



## F3liX (24. August 2008)

*AW: Schnitte*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 24.08.2008 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut eigentlich das Sortiment der PS3 im Bezug auf Singleplayer-Titel aus?



Grand Theft Auto IV
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction
Resistance: Fall of Man
Ninja Gaiden Sigma
Heavenly Sword
Gran Turismo 5 Prologue


----------



## klausbyte (24. August 2008)

*AW: Schnitte*

Grand Theft Auto IV
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
Uncharted: Drake's Fortune
Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction
Devil May Cry 4
Soul Calibur 4
Guitar Hero 3
Guitar Hero Aerosmith
Lego Starwars
Lego Indiana Jones
Lego Batman (ab 10.10!!)


----------



## LowriderRoxx (24. August 2008)

*AW: Schnitte*

Schönen dank für die Auflistungen. Wird sich bei mir wohl kaum vor Veröffentlichung der neuen NBA/NHL Ausgaben lohnen, da ich z.B. mit asiatisch angehauchten Sachen und Beat-'em-up nichts anfangen kann. 

Mal schauen, womit ich stattdessen die Zeit totschlagen kann.


----------



## crackajack (25. August 2008)

*AW: Microtransactions und die Folge...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.08.2008 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 23.08.2008 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eventuell zu wenig Speicherplatz auf der BR-Disc?^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. August 2008)

*AW: Microtransactions und die Folge...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.08.2008 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mirror's Edge ist offenbar dieses Jahr PS3-Exklusiv.


War ne Ente:


> Mirror’s Edge will be shipping this winter on PS3, XBOX360 and PC. Mirror’s Edge will not be a timed exclusive for PS3.


 http://buttonmasher.co.nz/2008/08/25/ea-mirrors-edge-will-not-be-a-timed-exclusive-for-ps3/


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. August 2008)

*AW: Microtransactions und die Folge...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.08.2008 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 23.08.2008 23:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann glaub ich heise das mit der Home-Verschiebung für Europa auch nicht mehr ^^


@crackajack: vielleicht wenn sie nur ne Einlagige nehmen 
So ein Update wäre sicher aber auch nicht größer als 500MB, daher fraglich ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. August 2008)

*AW: Microtransactions und die Folge...*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 25.08.2008 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann glaub ich heise das mit der Home-Verschiebung für Europa auch nicht mehr ^^


Eher scheint man bei Sony nicht so ganz zu wissen, was man von sich gibt. Ist ja nicht der erste Blödsinn, der verbreitet wird. ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. August 2008)

*AW: Microtransactions und die Folge...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.08.2008 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 25.08.2008 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reeves ist da so ein Kandidat ja^^

Wobei man auch nicht weiß wer genau nun bei heise das Interview wie geführt hat oder ob es gar einfach jemand anderes war der absichtlich ne Ente verbreitete?
btw ist mir aufgefallen, bei deinem Link gibt es aber auch nicht wirklich ne Quelle ^^ ;>


----------



## Bonkic (26. August 2008)

*Crysis nun doch für Konsolen?*



> PlayStation Universe will von Crytek erfahren haben, dass eine Portierung des PC-Shooters Crysis für die Xbox 360 und die PlayStation 3 in Arbeit sein soll. Die Umsetzung für Microsofts Konsole soll demnach gemeinsam mit der Erweiterung Warhead im vierten Quartal 2008 oder im ersten Quartal 2009 veröffentlicht werden. PlayStation 3-Besitzer müssen sich Gerüchten zufolge noch bis zum ersten oder zweiten Quartal 2009 gedulden.
> 
> Die CPU-Kerne der Konsolen sollen in der Konsolen-Portierung gezielt angesprochen werden, darin läge auch die spätere Veröffentlichung der PlayStation 3-Version begründet, da hier deutlich mehr Experimente mit den Cell-Chips vonnöten seien.



_gameradio/ PSU_


----------



## klausbyte (26. August 2008)

*AW: Crysis nun doch für Konsolen?*

och nö. Und mit was wollen die dann werben? "Crysis - schon auf dem PC wars schlecht?"

Sry ich kauf mir doch keine Konsole um dann die gleichen 0815 Spiele zu spielen wie aufm PC. Das ist mir mit Bioshock schon sauer aufgestoßen. Ich suche neuartige Spielkonzepte ..


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. August 2008)

*AW: Crysis nun doch für Konsolen?*



			
				klausbyte am 26.08.2008 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry ich kauf mir doch keine Konsole um dann die gleichen 0815 Spiele zu spielen wie aufm PC. Das ist mir mit Bioshock schon sauer aufgestoßen. Ich suche neuartige Spielkonzepte ..


Du vielleicht nicht, aber gerade im Ausland ist PC-Gaming nun nicht so der Brüller und ein zumindest solider Port würde EA doch noch einiges an Geld in die Kasse spülen. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass Crysis auf unglaublich vielen Rechnern gut läuft. 



*Videos und Bilder zu Duke Nukem 3D (XBLA)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Video
Mehr Bilder


Hm… Irgendwie wären zumindest minimale optische Überarbeitungen ganz nett gewesen, wie etwa bei Doom.



*Neue Gerüchte zum GTA 4-Downloadinhalt (15.11 / 15 Stunden Spielzeit / mehr als nur Missionen?)*


> And when it is out in November, it'll add "roughly 15 hours of additional play time". If true, 15 hours is a looooong time. Too long for it to just be new missions on the same islands.


 http://kotaku.com/5041735/gta-iv-dlc-out-in-november-will-be-15-hours-worth-of-murder-simulation


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. August 2008)

*AW: Crysis nun doch für Konsolen?*

* Microsoft gewinnt Klage gegen Immersion*


> Rumble Patentinhaber Immersion muss nun 20.7 Millionen US Dollar an Microsoft zahlen. Dies hat ein US-Gericht entschieden.
> 
> Als Microsoft die Rumble Lizenz für das Xbox 360 Gamepad erworben hat, kam es zwischen den beiden Parteien zu der Vereinbarung, dass Immersion 15 Millionen USD an Microsoft zahlen muss, sofern man Sony eine Lizenz für das Rumble Feature geben würde.
> 
> Nachdem auch Sony sich entschlossen hat die Rumble Lizenz erneut zu erwerben, hat sich Immersion geweigert die vereinbarten 15 Millionen USD an Microsoft zu zahlen, was zu einer Klage seitens Microsoft geführt hat.


 http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=21909

Kuriose Vereinbarung


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. August 2008)

*AW: Crysis nun doch für Konsolen?*

Jagged Alliance 1 wird für den DS portiert: http://www.planetds.de/index.php?page=newsdetails&datum=1219767681

Release irgendwann 2009...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. August 2008)

*GC Eindrücke*

*Gamesradar zum Killzone 2 MP: 5 von 10(?)*


> Beautiful graphics and fairly decent multiplayer level design mean nothing in an FPS which during our hands-on took up to a week to respond to control inputs and masked the action with a layer of post-processed vaseline at every opportunity. Sluggish, terrible to control, and seemingly on a steadfast mission to confuse the player.


 http://www.gamesradar.com/ps3/pure/preview/lgc-08-why-wait-leipzigs-biggest-games-reviewed-now/a-20080826102234267033/g-2008021414159375017/p-2

War irgendwie in den anderen Berichten nie so negative rübergekommen und ist die schelchteste Vorabwertung, welche vergeben wurde. :o


----------



## Bonkic (28. August 2008)

*AFRIKA*

intro und die ersten 10 minuten im video. 

http://gamersyde.com/news_7045_en.html

lacht mich ruhig aus, aber ich denke mir, dass das echt spass machen könnte.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. August 2008)

*AW: AFRIKA*



			
				Bonkic am 28.08.2008 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> intro und die ersten 10 minuten im video.
> 
> http://gamersyde.com/news_7045_en.html
> 
> lacht mich ruhig aus, aber ich denke mir, dass das echt spass machen könnte.


Ich finde das eigentlich auch ganz interessant. Erinnert mich irgendwie an dieses eine N64-Game, wo man Pokemons (?) fotografieren und in freier Wildbahn suchen musste. Ist halt mal was anderes, als dieser ewiggleiche Action-Aufguss...

Ein Kaufgrund für die PS3 ist das für mich freilich nicht, aber den Mut zur virtuellen Andersartigkeit kann ich hier löblich hervorheben.

Regards, eX!

Edith Piaf klagt an: *Pokemon Snap* hieß der Titel!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. August 2008)

*..*

*Xbox Arcadestation T2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Arcade Station T2 is in the vein of Nintendo's PlayerChoice 10 arcade machine from 1986, by bringing the home experience to coin-op. It's outfitted in a traditional upright cabinet design, but features two Xbox 360 controllers and memory card slots. While it supports "system link gaming", it hasn't been revealed that whether that refers to LIVE support or not.
> While the list of games is still being finalized, it could include Halo 3, FIFA 08, Assassins Creed and Devil May Cry 4. It won't feature the traditional Pay-to-Play model, but the Play-for-Time one, which the Stinger Report calls "VenderTainment". The cabinet is apparently fully licensed by Xbox and has been developed by American home arcade manufacturer Quasimoto Interactive. It's currently being tested in Asia and the UK and should be released in the upcoming months.


 http://kotaku.com/5042804/xbox-360-goes-arcade-for-reals



*Meteos Wars (NDS) kommt für XBLA*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Meteos Wars features several gameplay modes and tons of unlockables with a focus on both single and multiplayer play. The game has received an audio and visual facelift and picked up a few new features along the way, keeping the Meteos experience fresh and creating hours of excitement.
> •	Planets galore: Defend over 20 planets, each with its own alien race, Meteos block styles, unique gravity effects and visual and audio style
> 
> •	All-new special techniques: Master four of the "Planet Impact" special attacks - Armageddon, Gambit, Sentinel and Tempest.
> ...


 http://uk.xboxlive.ign.com/articles/906/906090p1.html



* Cave arbeitet an Death Smiles*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Cave arbeitet laut der Famitsu an dem 2D-Horizontal-Shooter Death Smiles. Release: 2009 (Japan)


 Gamefront.de



*Ninja Gaiden II – 1 Millionen Verkäufe*


> Microsoft und Tecmo gaben heute bekannt, dass Ninja Gaiden II seit Release im Juni diesen Jahres bis heute weltweit über eine Millionen mal verkauft wurde.


 http://www.consolewars.eu/news/21945/ninja_gaiden_ii_weltweit_ueber_1_mio_mal_verkauft/


----------



## AurionKratos (28. August 2008)

*AW: ..*

Ich habe Meteos für DS, und dieses Spiel macht wirklich süchtig, aber ich frage mich, wie das Spiel auf der XBox überleben soll? Ohne Tochscreen macht das Spiel nicht viel Sinn...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. August 2008)

*AW: ..*



			
				AurionKratos am 28.08.2008 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Meteos für DS, und dieses Spiel macht wirklich süchtig, aber ich frage mich, wie das Spiel auf der XBox überleben soll? Ohne Tochscreen macht das Spiel nicht viel Sinn...


Hätte das Game jetzt einfach nur eine Tetris-Variante gehelten. :o



*Bilder zum Gears of War 2-Artbook*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.gamepro.com/article/news/206938/gamepro-gets-first-look-at-gears-of-war-2-limited-edition-art-book/



*Neue Bilder zu Gears of War 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2008)

*VC*

ich les mir grad die künftigen erscheinungen für virtual console durch........und was entdecken meine müden augen da?  *Seiken Densetsu 2*!!!

wem das nix sagen sollte, der deutsche titel lautete *secret of mana*.
wem das auch nix sagt, dem kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen.   

vielleicht ist das ja der startschuss für mehr se- titel aus der 16 bit-ära.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. September 2008)

*Xbox*

*Ninja Blade für Xbox 360 angekündigt*


> Der From Software Titel wird von Masanori Takeuchi Produziert. Das Charakter Design kommt von Keiji Nakoka (Lost Planet). Norihiko Hibino (Metal Gear Solid 3) wird den Soundtrack beisteuern.
> […]
> Das Spiel soll bereits 2009 erscheinen, und wird auch auf der Tokyo Game Show im Oktober Spielbar sein.


Tease bei Youtube
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=21994


*Xbox-Preissenkung in Japan*


> The Arcade 360 will have its price slashed by ¥8,000 to ¥19,800 (USD$182), which makes it significantly cheaper than the ¥25,000 Wii. The Pro and Elite will also be reduced, by ¥5,000 (from ¥34,800 to ¥29,800/USD$274) and ¥8,000 (from ¥47,800 to ¥39,800/USD$367) respectively.


 http://kotaku.com/5043988/microsoft-japan-slashing-360-prices-by-up-to-30


----------



## Iceman (2. September 2008)

*AW: Xbox*

Das fällt für mich wohl unter die Rubrik Greatest News *EVAR*  Zumindestens wenn die Umsetzung gut ist:
http://www.joystiq.com/2008/09/02/pax-2008-hands-on-magic-duels-of-the-planeswalkers/

Magic: The Gathering als Xbox Live Arcade Umsetzung irgendwann nächstes Jahr. Hauptsache sie versuchen nicht Booster über Xbox Live zu verkaufen  Aber damit hätt ich nen echten Dauerbrenner, denn Magic ist wirklich nen tolles Spiel nur kenne ich zu wenige Leute die es auch interessiert und Karten kaufen ist auch nicht mehr mein Ding.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. September 2008)

*AW: Xbox*

Macht nen guten Eindruck. Für nen kleinen Preis sicherlich durchaus was, wo ich nen Blick riskieren würden, auch wenn ich sonst mit dem Kartenspiel nicht so viel am Hut hab.


----------



## McDrake (3. September 2008)

*retail meets publisher  2008*

Heut war wiedermal das jährliche treffen, das von ABCSoftware Schweiz organisiert wurde.
Fachpersonal der Presse und dem Ein-/Verkauf von Games werden einige Spiele vorgestellt, die in den nächsten Monaten erscheinen werden.

Da es sich hauptsächlich um Konsolenversionen handelt, schreib ich mal hier rein, was ich "neues" gesehen, bzw erfahren habe.
In den Klammern steht, auf welcher Konsole die Games gezeigt wurden.
Wird für einige von euch nix neues sein 
Was lustiges am Rande zum Thema USK.
Midway hatte aus versehen zweimal den selben Trailer der USK geschickt und bekam zwei verschiedene Ratings...

*EA:*
-Dead Space (PS3)
Wurde wohl der selbe Level wie auf der GC gezeigt.
Speicherpunkte sind in den Levels verteilt und werden auf der Holomap dargestellt.
Was mir auffiel, ist die Tatsache, dass das Teil extrem flüssig lief.
Laut Angeben, werden andere Level um einiges düsterer sein, als der Demolevel.


- Fifa 09 (360/Wii)
Mehr Zweikampfanimationen.
10 vs 10 im Online-"Be a pro"-Modus  möglich bei 360 und PS3
In der Wii-Version gibts nen Funmudos, der wirklich amüsant ausschaut.
Man kann mit der Wiimote hinzeigen, wohin man passen will (siehe Pro Evo auf der Wii).
Es gibt aber auch ne Einstellung, damit man mit "klassischer" Steuerung spielen kann.

-Need for Speed: Undercover (360)
Kam in letzter Minute rein.
Ruckelt noch ziemlich derb.
Riesiges Areal. Ich sah drei verschiedene Missionen:
1. Die Polizei loswerden und in ein Versteck fahren.
2. Duellrennen gegen einen Gegner. Da wird angezeigt, wie viele Meter Vorsprung man hat (bzw Rückstand)
3. Rennen gegen 7 (?) weitere Fahrer.
Ich sah auch eine kurze Zwischensequenz... hab mich da nur auf den halbnackten Rücken der Frau konzentriert 


*ATARI:*
Verbesserung für alle Versionen des Alone in the dark wurden versprochen.
Die sollen in der PS3-Version dann schon integriert sein

- Legendary (360)
Ruckelte echt derb, obwohl die Grafik nicht der Brüller ist

- Neverwinter Nights 2 Add-on: Storm of Zehir 
Offene Spielwelt.
Bei der Wirtschaft wird der Spieler miteinbezogen.
Schlangenvolk auch als spielbare Rasse


*SEGA:*
-Empire: Total War (PC)
Wurden Ingame Szenen der Seeschlachten gezeigt.
Es wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass man eigentlich viel Wert auf akkurate Schiffsgefechte legte. Man aber sicherlich Kompromisse eingegangen sei, da sonst die See schlachten zu lange dauern würden. Zum Beispiel ist die Schussfolge der Kanonen schneller als in Realität.
Man wird die Möglichkeit haben einen einzelnen Kämpfer zu steuern!
Allerdings sei der nicht wirklich effizient und eher als kleines Gimmick im Spiel drin.

- Samba de Amigo (Wii)
"Rasselspiel" mit Funfaktor.
Weitere Lizenssongs wird man im Wii-Shop für 199 Punkte runterladen können.
Gesteuert wird entweder mit Wiimote und Nunchuck oder mit zwei Wiimotes.
Natürlich wirds wieder spezielle Aufsätze zu den Kontrollern geben.

*Midway:*
- TNA Impact! (360)
Wrestling... kann ich nicht viel damit anfangen.
Ausschauen tuts recht gut und die verschiedenen Spielmodi werden Fans des Genres wohl zufriedenstellen.

- Wheelman (360)
Nicht neues. Barcelona sieht aber ganz hübsch aus.
Viel Action und will auch keine Simulation sein

- Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe (360)
Sah sehr lecker aus.
Auch die DC-Charaktere passten gut ins Geschehen.
Wegen der Gewaltdarstellung:
Midway sagte, dass die unbedingt ne 16er-Einstufung haben wollten und sie sich von oben angenähert hätten. 

- Order Up (Wii)
Mischung zwischen Cooking Mama und ner leichten Wirtschaftssimulation.
Sehr amüsanter Grafikstil und hat einen guten Eindruck gemacht.
War positiv überrascht von dem Teil, weil ich bis anhin nix davon gelesen hatte.

- Pop Star Guitar (Wii)
Guitar Hero für Teenies. Das Ding wird nicht mit der Gitarre gespielt, sondern mit nem speziellen Aufsatz für die Wiimote, was das Teil handlicher macht.
Bis jetzt ist das Game nicht kompatibel mit der Gitarre aud Guitar Hero.
Songauswahl ist dem Zielpublikum angepasst (urgs)

*Mirror's Edge (PS3)*
Bekam nen eigenen Slot im Tagespensum und ein netter Herr von Dice erklärte uns das Game von A-Z. Dass man zum Beispiel den kleinen Kreis (im Prinzip das Fadenkreuz) in der Mitte des Bildschirms nur deswegen da hat, weil es den Leuten sehr viel weniger schlecht wird. Die Leute konzentrieren sich unbewusst auf jenen Punkt und die "Game-Sickness", die einige bei wackelnder Kamera bekommen, wird dadurch reduziert.
Die roten Objekte, die man im Spiel sieht, sind nur "Hints". Man kann diese Farbgebung auch abschalten.
Spielerisch find ich das Game immer noch interessant. Vor allem geht man immer mit, wenn ein Sprung ansteht. Es gibt viele verschiedene Wege und Settings.


*CDV:*
- Mushroom Men (Wii)
Sehr abgefahrenes "Jumpnrun". Erinnert mich ein wenig an Psychonauts.
Im Demolevel spielte man einen Pilz, der Hasen töten soll.
Das ganze spielt man natürlich aus der kleinen Perspektive, sodass ein Stuhl sehr gross ist.
Waffen kann man selber basteln. Zum Beispiel mit nem Zahnstocher und ne Rasierklinge.
Was ich im Menü gesehen habe, kann man um die 30 Waffen im Inventar haben.
Bin sehr gespannt auf das fertige Produkt.

- Velvet Assassin (360)
Sieht gut aus... aber keine speziellen Infos dazu.

*CAPCOM:*
- Moto GP (360)
Es werden alle Klassen dabei sein und alle aktuellen Kurse. Inkl Nachtkurs von Qatar.
Drei verschiedene Realitätsstufen.
Hübsche Optik... ich freu mich drauf.

- Bionic Commando (360) 
Da schien mir die Steuerung bissl hackelig.

- Street Fighter IV (360)
Bin kein Fan von Prügelspielen, sieht aber ziemlich lecker aus.

- Resident Evil 5 (360)
Jetzt endlich auch mal in Action gesehen.
Brauch ich nix dazu zu sagen, ausser dass sich Capcom wirklich Gedanken macht, wie sie das Ding durch die USK bringen sollen.
Uns wurde versichert, dass es in der Schweiz ungeschnitten auf den Markt kommt


----------



## klausbyte (3. September 2008)

*AW: Microtransactions und die Folge...*

Hallo! ich hab mein ps3 pw vergessen.

auf der hp kann ich mir zwar eins zuschicken lassen, das kommt nie an.

wenn ich die ingame-möglichkeit nutzen will dann fragt der mich wo ich geboren bin .. aber stimmt anscheinend nicht. welche möglichkeiten habe ich jetz tnoch??



zweite frage: wie läuft es ab, wenn ich einen inhalt den ich mir schon mal runtergeladen habe auf einer anderne ps3 installieren will?? komm doch auswärts nich ohne meine gh3 trackpacks aus 
muss ich da einfach n neuen acc machen, mein psn zeugs eingeben (Das ich gard nimme kenn) und das nochmal ausm shop downloaden?


habe mir heute muse gekauft.. (2 mal 5 sterne auf profi, das dritte lied nur 7%  .. gerade das geilste .. stockholm syndrome. ist aber nur das intro das ich da glaub net schaff). Jetzt gerade noch den neuen Dragonforce Trackpack runtergeladen, bin gespannt.


----------



## BlackDead (4. September 2008)

*AW: retail meets publisher  2008*



			
				McDrake am 03.09.2008 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> - Resident Evil 5 (360)
> Jetzt endlich auch mal in Action gesehen.
> Brauch ich nix dazu zu sagen, ausser dass sich Capcom wirklich Gedanken macht, wie sie das Ding durch die USK bringen sollen.
> Uns wurde versichert, dass es in der Schweiz ungeschnitten auf den Markt kommt




Dann müsste es in Österreich eigentlich auch ungeschnitten erscheinen. 

Manchmal mal hat es schon wirkliche Vorteile an der Grenze zu wohnen.


----------



## gamerschwein (4. September 2008)

*Gamerschwein hat sich prostituiert*

Juhuuuuu unsere PS3 ist heute gekommen. Mein Vater bedauert schon , sich das Ding als BluRayPlayer gekauft zu haben, nachdem ich den ganzen Tag GTA IV zocken war


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. September 2008)

*AW: retail meets publisher  2008*



			
				McDrake am 03.09.2008 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Was lustiges am Rande zum Thema USK.
> Midway hatte aus versehen zweimal den selben Trailer der USK geschickt und bekam zwei verschiedene Ratings...


Köstlich. 
Danke auch für die Spiele-Infos.




			
				BlackDead am 04.09.2008 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal mal hat es schon wirkliche Vorteile an der Grenze zu wohnen.


Importieren kann doch jeder und bei den neuen, USK-Logos greift man ja auch nicht mehr freiwillig zur DV, selbst wenn die uncut ist.


----------



## BlackDead (4. September 2008)

*AW: retail meets publisher  2008*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.09.2008 00:26 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 04.09.2008 00:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Deswegen fahre ich lieber nach Österreich dort sind mir noch keine übergroßen USK Logos begegnet.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. September 2008)

*AW: retail meets publisher  2008*



			
				McDrake am 03.09.2008 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> *CDV:*
> - Mushroom Men (Wii)
> Sehr abgefahrenes "Jumpnrun". Erinnert mich ein wenig an Psychonauts.
> Im Demolevel spielte man einen Pilz, der Hasen töten soll.
> ...


Toll, dann wurde also ein Publisher gefunden.   

Ich habe es total verpennt, aber in den letzten Tagen wurde das Abenteuerspiel "Disaster: Day of Crisis" mit einem festen Releasetermin für den 24.10.2008 versehen. Was dann doch sehr überraschend wirkt, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Spiel bereits vor dem Wii-Launch angekündigt wurde, und es fast kein Material gab. Auf gängigen Seiten findet man nur etliche Bilder, und Videos sollen folgen. 

Die Handlung zusammengefasst: Terroristen haben eine A-Bombe, der Held muss diese bergen, Terroristen eliminieren, Zivilisten retten, Nahrung suchen und Flutwellen, Vulkanausbrüche und Stürme überstehen. Wie das alles funktionieren soll, ist zwar noch unklar, aber immerhin wird Abwechslung versprochen. Da Nintendo die Entwicklung permanent beaufsichtigt hat, kann man hoffentlich mit einem soliden Spiel rechnen...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. September 2008)

*Preissenkung*

*Xbox 360-Preissenkung in den USA*
Xbox 360 Arcade $199
Xbox 360 $299
Xbox 360 Elite $399
Offizielle Pressemeldung


----------



## crackajack (4. September 2008)

*AW: retail meets publisher  2008*



			
				BlackDead am 04.09.2008 08:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen fahre ich lieber nach Österreich dort sind mir noch keine übergroßen USK Logos begegnet.


Vorgestern gekauft: Forged Alliance und Opposing Fronts in der Pyramidenfassung....


----------



## klausbyte (4. September 2008)

*AW: retail meets publisher  2008*

Warum kann man little big planet nich bei amazon vorbestellen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. September 2008)

*Pure*

*Neue Xbox Demo*
Pure - 1,3 GB


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. September 2008)

*AW: Pure*

*RockBand – Tool zum übertragen der Songs in Rockband 2 ist raus – Kostenpunkt 400MS Points / ~5€*


> Today, Harmonix officially announced that the Rock Band disc export, the update that allows most all Rock Band songs to be available in Rock Band 2, is now available for download off the XBLM. Though, it doesn't really do anything until Rock Band 2 releases. The disc export update will set you back 400 Microsoft points ($5) and will import 55 of the Rock Band songs into the game sequel. 55 songs seem a little light? Well, you're correct. Sadly, "Enter Sandman" by Metallica, "Paranoid" by Black Sabbath, "Run to the Hills" by Iron Maiden and the European exclusive "Monsoon" by Tokio Hotel will not be a part of the transfer. We can only speculate to why a re-license agreement couldn't be made.


 http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/


*Call of Duty 5: World in War – Xbox/PC-Betatest im Oktober – US-Release 11.11.2008*


> Santa Monica, CA – September 4, 2008 – Boot camp will soon take on a new meaning, as Activision Publishing, Inc. (Nasdaq: ATVI) and developer Treyarch, have confirmed plans for Call of Duty: World at War multiplayer betas in October for the Xbox 360® video game and entertainment system from Microsoft and separately for download on Windows PC. These betas will serve as an early chance for players to practice the tactics needed for survival in the intense chaos of Call of Duty: World at War's Pacific and European theaters. Players will experience the game's new squad system, as well as fan favorite perks and kill streaks.
> 
> All preparation for the full battle will commence on November 11, 2008 when Call of Duty: World at War is released to retailers nationwide.
> [...]
> For players who are looking to feel the all-out combat and get tokens for the Call of Duty: World at War Xbox 360 multiplayer beta, they can register at www.callofduty.com


 http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/09/04/world-at-war-beta-announced-games-release-slated-for-november/



> Detailed information on precisely how the Xbox 360 tokens will be distributed, as well as information on getting the PC version of this multiplayer BETA will be available right here at the official CallOfDuty.com blog. Check back frequently for new info!


 http://www.callofduty.com/intel/119


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. September 2008)

*.*

*Golden Axe erscheint nicht in Deutschland*


> Wie Publisher Sega per Pressemitteilung bekannt gibt, wird das kommende Golden Axe: Beast Rider nicht in Deutschland erscheinen.
> 
> Grund für diese Entscheidung ist nach Angaben des Unternehmens eine fehlende Kennzeichnung durch die USK.


 http://www.eurogamer.de/article.php?article_id=230545


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. September 2008)

*Star Wars TFU versumpft in der Mittelmäßigkeit des Seins*

Force Unleashed wird wohl von der Fachpresse nicht so positiv aufgenommen. Selbst einige US-Mags die gerne hohe Wertungen für seichte Spiele vergeben halten sich vornehm zurück. 

Laut der Übersicht auf Gamerankings.com:

Schnitt für X-Box 360: 70,8 %
Schnitt für PS3: 69, 2 %
Schnitt für Wii: 75 %
Schnitt für PSP: 80 %
Schnitt für PS2: 80 %
Schnitt für DS: 60 %

Regards, eX!


----------



## McDrake (6. September 2008)

*AW: Star Wars TFU versumpft in der Mittelmäßigkeit des Seins*

Die PS2-Fassung sahnt ja ab


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. September 2008)

*AW: Star Wars TFU versumpft in der Mittelmäßigkeit des Seins*



			
				McDrake am 06.09.2008 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Die PS2-Fassung sahnt ja ab


Man muss anmerken, dass die "Randgruppenplattformen" (DS, Wii, PS2, PSP) für große NextGen-Spiele bisher nur eine Wertung vorweisen können. Die XB360-Version wurde schon von mehreren Testern zerlegt, was dann auch diesen Wertungsspiegel erklären dürfte. 

Erfreulich dürften diese Aussagen aber nicht unbedingt für LucasArts sein. Bereits das breite Forenecho bezüglich der Demo war ja eher niederschmetternd. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. September 2008)

*AW: Star Wars TFU versumpft in der Mittelmäßigkeit des Seins*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 06.09.2008 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Force Unleashed wird wohl von der Fachpresse nicht so positiv aufgenommen. Selbst einige US-Mags die gerne hohe Wertungen für seichte Spiele vergeben halten sich vornehm zurück.


Hätte ich jetzt nicht mit gerechnet, sondern eher mit einem "guten SW-Bonus" bei der Endwertung, so wie bei einigen "Ausreißern", die 85% und mehr vergeben haben. :o Aber deckt sich wohl recht gut mit dem, was die Demo angedeutet hat. Schade eigentlich, da wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen.




			
				eX2tremiousU am 06.09.2008 10:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Bereits das breite Forenecho bezüglich der Demo war ja eher niederschmetternd.


War das Forenecho in der Masse echt eher negtaiv / niederschmetternd? Habe eigentlich primär überall ein "geil", "cool", etc. gelesen und eher weniger kritische Stimmen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. September 2008)

*AW: Star Wars TFU versumpft in der Mittelmäßigkeit des Seins*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.09.2008 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 06.09.2008 10:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt ja immer Gelegenheitsspieler in breiter Masse, die solche Spiele (gut weil bunt und Action) loben. Aber auf Consolewars und in den Foren von Gametrailers.com waren dann doch auch überraschend viele Stimmen zu finden, die sich mit dem eher mauen Gameplay aus der Demo nicht so recht anfreunden konnten. Unterliegt wohl der subjektiven Wahrnehmung, aber ein eindeutiges "Jay! JK-Killer confirmed!" war imho nicht wahrnehmbar...

Regards, eX!


----------



## klausbyte (6. September 2008)

*AW: Star Wars TFU versumpft in der Mittelmäßigkeit des Seins*

Wäre die Kameraführung nicht so verstümmelt sondern eine feste 3rd Person, dann würde alles passen..


----------



## McDrake (6. September 2008)

*AW: Star Wars TFU versumpft in der Mittelmäßigkeit des Seins*

GamePro gibt 85%.
Bis jetzt waren deren Tests immer recht nah an meinem "Geschmack"


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. September 2008)

*AW: Star Wars TFU versumpft in der Mittelmäßigkeit des Seins*



			
				McDrake am 06.09.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> GamePro gibt 85%.
> Bis jetzt waren deren Tests immer recht nah an meinem "Geschmack"


Ich traue keinem Mag mehr. Ich nehme die Wertungen wahr, vergleiche die mit anderen, aber am Ende kann mich nur noch das eigene Spielerlebnis auf aufschlussreiche Art befriedigen. Rückblickend kann ich dann urteilen, ob Magazin A oder B näher an meiner Wahrheit lag.
Der N-Zone-Test zu Alone in the Dark hat mich dann zu stark irritiert (nur deshalb habe ich mir das Spiel auch geliehen). Die gaben 77%, im globaleren Rating pendelt die Wii-Version hingegen bei (absolut verdienten!) 39%. DAS war schon ein derber Schlag. Die 2,70 Euro für die Leihversion hätte ich auch in was Sinnigeres stecken können...einen großen Topf mit Gummibärchen z.B.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (8. September 2008)

*[TGS] Line Up von Square- Enix*



> Spielbar & Video
> - Cid to Chocobo no Fushigi na Dungeon: Toki Wasure no Meikyuu + (NDS)
> - Chocobo to Mahou no Ehon: Majo to Shoujo to 5-Jin no Yuusha (NDS)
> - Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days (NDS)
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. September 2008)

*Capcom*

*Zahlen von Capcom*


> Dead Rising
> - Japan : 50.000
> - Overseas : 1.350.000
> 
> ...


 http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=22141


----------



## Bonkic (11. September 2008)

*AW: Capcom*

interessant, dass man von einem doch eher durchschnittlichen titel wie lost planet solche stückzahlen absetzen kann.
war mir gar nicht bewusst, dass der titel so gut ankam.

der hammer sind aber natürlich die 120 teile bzw. versionen auf die es die mega man reihe bislang bringt.


----------



## BlackDead (11. September 2008)

*AW: Capcom*



			
				Bonkic am 11.09.2008 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> i.
> 
> der hammer sind aber natürlich die 120 teile bzw. versionen auf die es die mega man reihe bislang bringt.




Mich wunderen die 50 Titel der Resident Evil Reihe  mehr.  :-o 

Apropos MegaMan  wann soll eigentlich wieder Teil 9 erscheinen?
Irgendwie freue ich mich schon richtig drauf.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. September 2008)

*AW: AFRIKA*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 28.08.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.08.2008 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Pokemon Snap hat es aber wirklich nur die (imo noch ältere) Genre-Grundidee gemeinsam.
Snap war im Prinzip nix anderes als ein Railshooter mit Kamera statt Waffe.

Afrika hat ja zum einen die offenere Welt (in der man sich frei bewegen kann) und im Prinzip stellen die Missionen später fast schon Rätselaufgaben dar (wie erfülle ich die Anforderungen des Auftraggebers, der ein Foto von einem bestimmten Tier zu einer bestimmten Zeit bei einer bestimmten Aktion von einem bestimmten Winkel aus + noch vielleicht weitere Motive mit drauf, haben will). Daher kommt dann auch fortgeschrittenere Ausrüstung wie ein Stativ mit Fernbedienung zum Einsatz.

Leider ist das ganze auch in der Asia-Version auf japanisch *heul* Vielleicht trotzdem irgendwann mal (wenn preisfall) importieren, gibt ja schon FAQs für die Missionen ^^

Zudem hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Original-Kameras nicht nur als Gag drin sind sondern auch wirklich den Vorbildern nachempfunden sind. Auch darf man sich als Hobby-Fotograf versuchen/selbst ausbilden, da man Dinge wie Belichtung usw. manuell einstellen kann, was sich auch in den Fotos wiederspiegelt.

Selbst für die Sixaxis-Sensoren hat man was nettes gefunden, das Pad gilt es scheinbar ruhig zu halten beim Foto-schießen, damit das Bild nicht verwackelt. ^^

Hier Spieler-Testbericht etc. inkl. selbst gemachter Fotos (da man die intelligenterweise als Screenshots/*.png auf die PS3-Festplatte exportieren kann, gibt aber auch noch Online-Features wie Fotos zeigen/vergleichen/Top-Aufnahmen etc.)
http://www.bob.com.sg/forum/showthread.php?t=52538&page=6

(von Ruckeln hört mal allgemein übrigens doch nichts)

Größter Negativ-Punkt (für die Atmo) hab ich nur gelesen, dass die Jagdszenen der Tiere fest geskriptet sind (und dann quasi freigespielt sind zum erneuten Betrachten).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. September 2008)

*US-Zahlen August 2008*

*US-Charts für August 2008 (NPD)*


> *Hardware Unit Sales *
> 
> ```
> August		Juli
> ...


 http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=12761777#post12761777


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. September 2008)

*AW: US-Zahlen August 2008*

WipEout HD hat überraschenderweise einen sehr niedrigen Verkaufspreis bekommen: 11,99Pfund bzw. 19,99$ (der Euro-Preis dürfte dann bei 14,99€ oder 17,99€ liegen).
(zumindest für mich überraschend, ich hätte den Titel eher in eine Preisliga mit z.B: Warhawk oder GT5p gesteckt, also 40€).

So wird das ein Day1-Kauf für mich 

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/31648.html


WipEout HD hat 8 der beliebtesten Strecken von Pulse und Pure, remastered natürlich.

Wipeout Pure Tracks
- Chenghou Project
- Sol 2
- Vineta K
- Sebenco Climb
- Anulpha Pass (vom Delta-Addon)
- Ubermall (vom Gamma-Addon)

Wipeout Pulse Tracks:
- Moa Therma
- Metropia

Alle 8 haben auch eine rückwärts-Version, wodurch man effektiv auf 16 Strecken kommt.

Es wird 12 Teams/Schiffe geben (Designs alle aus Pulse).

5 Gameplay-Modi: Single Race, Tournament, Time Trial, Speed Lap und Zone mode (letzterer ist aus Wipeout Fusion)

bekannte Waffen aber auch 3 ganz neue: Repulser, Shuriken und Leech Beam. Insgesamt 11 wenn sie auf ihrer Seite alle auflisten + Sachen wie Mag-Strips aus Pulse

Vermutlich wurde aufgrund dieser Best-of-Zusammenstellung ein so niedriger Preis gewählt, da genau genommen fast kein komplett neuer Content dabei ist (mal abgesehen davon, dass es davon nichts bisher auf der PS3 oder in so einer Grafik gibt, musste ja trotzdem alles überarbeitet werden und nur die Designer hatten eher Pause  )

Neu ist noch das Pilot Assist Feature, welches Neulinge ein wenig unterstützen soll (ist ja nicht das leichteste Spiel bisher gewesen ^^)

9 Musik-Tracks bestätigt, von Künstlern wie Kraftwerk usw.


Es ist aber auch anzunehmen, das später mehr Strecken, Schiffe und Musikstücke  als Addon im Store angeboten werden (vielleicht daher auch der niedrige Startpreis).


Das übliche ruckelfreie sehr schnelle Gameplay in HD Grafik ist aber eh schon Kaufgrund genug ^^

technisch und PS3-bezogen haben sich die Entwickler nämlich nicht lumpen lassen:
- 1080p (wobei sich noch rausstellen wird ob es wirklich nativ 1920x1080p ist, bei PSN Titeln allerdings nicht unüblich)
- 60 fps
- 8 Spieler Online Multiplayer (mit z.B. Team vs. Team Modus) inkl. Voicechat 
- 2 Spieler Splitscreen Offline-Multiplayer
- Screenshots (in aktueller Auflösung)
- Trophys (38, scheinbar sogar eine Platinum Trophy was eigentlich verwunderlich ist bei dem Preisrahmen, gab es zudem bisher bei keinem Spiel ohne Disk-Version)
- alternative Sixaxis-Sensorsteuerung
- eigene Musik von PS3-Festplatte verwendbar (Custom-Playlists, am besten damit dann den Zone Mode spielen, der ja eine Art spielbarer Visualizer ist  )
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/player.php?mode=article&id=1896
- noch ein paar Detailsachen


Release-Termin wird bald bekannt gegeben und dieser soll/wird aber auch sehr bald sein (man munkelt übernächstes PS-Store-Update).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. September 2008)

*TFU*

*Gametrailers-Review zu The Force Unleashed: 6,9 von 10*
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/39955.html

Kurzzusammenfassung: Nette Effekte, aber spielerisch fehlt die Substanz und Buttonspiele allein reichen nicht. Dazu kommt ein Mix aus kurzer Spielzeit, Backtracking / Recycling von Leveln (insgesamt 9 Missionen), anspruchslose Kämpfe und Bugs (Festhängen in Objekte, Soundaussetzer, etc.)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. September 2008)

*.*

*Xbox-Preissenkung in Europa*
Xbox 360 Arcade: 179,99 EUR
Xbox 360 Premium: 239,99 EUR
Xbox 360 Elite: 299,99 EUR 
(Preise gelten ab dem 19.09)

http://www.consolewars.eu/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=22200


*Duke Nukem 3D kommt am 24.09 auf XBLA*
Trailer


* Call of Duty 6 kommt 2009 von Infinity Ward*
http://www.consolewars.eu/news/22197/call_of_duty_6_kommt_2009/


* Team17 macht Remake von Alien Breed*
http://www.videogaming247.com/2008/09/15/alien-breed-confirmed-for-next-year-logo-released/


*Activision will aus CoD 5 mehr Geld auspressen*


> "We ... see strong opportunities to monetize online gameplay," said Activision Publishing CEO Mike Griffith during an analyst day on Monday. "The average Call of Duty player has spent nearly five full 24-hour days of their lives online since purchasing the game. […]Griffith added that Activision "plans to increase online monetization" with CoD5, offering "3x the amount of content available for download and premium content called 'Day One Advantage.'"


 http://www.edge-online.com/news/activision-further-monetize-call-duty


*Metroid-Entwickler gründen neues Studio, um Spiele für Xbox 360 / PS 3 zu machen*


> Three of the key developers behind Nintendo's popular Metroid Prime series recently jumped ship to form a new development studio that will be dedicated to creating games for all three platforms under a publishing deal with Electronic Arts, the publisher announced today.[…]
> 
> "EA approached us with this really interesting business model of creating a small studio that is only comprised of industry veterans," Pacini said. "The goal is to create new IP with a very, very small team and to produce a game without having to grow that team."
> 
> ...


 http://kotaku.com/5049329/metroid-prime-devs-eye-360-ps3-for-future-games


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. September 2008)

*AW: .*

*Stromverbrauch 360 / Wii / PS 3 (Erste Werte der neuen Jasper-Modelle)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> The jasper 360 amazed me if I’m being honest; to go from a max power consumption of 145W to a max power consumption of 82W is really impressive. Microsoft has really put their head down in the hardware front and this has convinced me that the RROD issue is in fact a thing of the past.


http://news.vgchartz.com/news.php?id=2018

Interessante Werte.


----------



## Rabowke (17. September 2008)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.09.2008 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessante Werte.


Gibts schon einen Hinweis darauf, wann diese neue Revision in Serienproduktion geht bzw. wann wir mit einer flächendeckenden Verfügbarkeit rechnen können?

Ich will mir nämlich demnächst eine neue 360 kaufen und überlege mir auf Grund der Preissenkung eine Elite zu kaufen.

Wenn jetzt aber ein wenig später die Jasper-Modelle auf den Markt kommen ... würd ich mich ja schon ärgern.


----------



## klausbyte (17. September 2008)

*AW: .*

Super Tabelle


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. September 2008)

*AW: .*



			
				Rabowke am 17.09.2008 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts schon einen Hinweis darauf, wann diese neue Revision in Serienproduktion geht bzw. wann wir mit einer flächendeckenden Verfügbarkeit rechnen können?


Leider hängt MS die Umstellung nicht an die große Glocke und will ja auch noch die alten Modelle verkaufen. Angeblich lief die Jasper-Produktion wohl im August an (Der Typ beim Stromverbrauchstest sprach ja vom Produktionsdatum Anfang August) und wird wohl nach und nach die anderen Versionen ersetzen.

Daher lohnt es sich IMO auf jeden Fall erst einmal noch ein wenig zu warten, bis man im Handel vermehrt neue Modelle vorfindet. Sollte man dann wohl auch an Hand der Wattangabe auf der Verpackung erkennen können. Die ersten Modelle hatten 203W, Falcon 175 und Jasper sollte noch ein Stück drunter liegen. (Beispiel für die Falcon-Modelle)

Eventuell auch mal schauen, ab wann Händler, wie z.B. Wolfsoft, speziell die Jasper-Version anbieten.


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (17. September 2008)

*AW: US-Zahlen August 2008*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 13.09.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> WipEout HD .....
> Release-Termin wird bald bekannt gegeben und dieser soll/wird aber auch sehr bald sein (man munkelt übernächstes PS-Store-Update).



Offizieller Termin für Wipeout HD ist jetzt der 25. September. Gott, kribbeln mir die Finger ...


----------



## Bonkic (17. September 2008)

*Xbox 360 outsells Wii in Japan*



> With two weeks of hardware shortages behind it, a lower price point, a new hardware package, and a major Square Enix release, *the Xbox 360 surged to the top of the console race for the week covering September 8 through September 14.*
> 
> Data provided by Enterbrain, as passed along by Famitsu.com, has the 360 at 28,681 units for the week. This was a major leap over the previous week, during which the system had managed just 843 units.(...)
> 
> Coinciding with the 360's surge, the Wii took somewhat of a downward turn, ending up with 27,057 units for the week. PS3 managed 8,050 units. All this worked to make the 360 the lead console platform for the first time since its launch.



_andriasang.com_


----------



## frogi (17. September 2008)

*AW: Xbox 360 outsells Wii in Japan*



> Man will es nicht für möglich halten, doch die Xbox 360 war in der Woche vom 8. Bis zum 14. September die erfolgreichste Konsole in Japan, wie die Famitsu berichtet. Demnach konnte sich die Redmonder Konsole satte 28.681 Mal verkaufen, während die Wii „nur“ 27.057 Einheiten über die Ladentheken wanderten. Von der PlayStation 3 verkaufte man gerade einmal 8.050 Konsolen in Japan.
> 
> Als Grund dafür wird der kürzlich bekanntgegeben Preissturz in Japan genannt, den man nun auch hierzulande verzeichnen konnte.



4players.de

edit: ah, bonkic war schneller


----------



## frogi (17. September 2008)

*AW: Xbox 360 outsells Wii in Japan*



			
				frogi am 17.09.2008 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> > Man will es nicht für möglich halten, doch die Xbox 360 war in der Woche vom 8. Bis zum 14. September die erfolgreichste Konsole in Japan, wie die Famitsu berichtet. Demnach konnte sich die Redmonder Konsole satte 28.681 Mal verkaufen, während die Wii „nur“ 27.057 Einheiten über die Ladentheken wanderten. Von der PlayStation 3 verkaufte man gerade einmal 8.050 Konsolen in Japan.
> >
> > Als Grund dafür wird der kürzlich bekanntgegeben Preissturz in Japan genannt, den man nun auch hierzulande verzeichnen konnte.
> 
> ...



Achso, was ich noch fragen wollte: Wieviel W soll den "Jasper" haben, ca 160 W, weiß man dazu schon etwas? 
Und reicht es nach dieser Zahl Ausschau zu halten oder gibt es noch andere Merkmale dazu?
Will nähmlich auch sicher gehen, dass ich dann auch das "neueste Modell" habe.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. September 2008)

*AW: Xbox 360 outsells Wii in Japan*



			
				Bonkic am 17.09.2008 12:57 schrieb:
			
		

>


Wft? Sachen gibt’s. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			
				frogi am 17.09.2008 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, was ich noch fragen wollte: Wieviel W soll den "Jasper" haben, ca 160 W, weiß man dazu schon etwas?
> Und reicht es nach dieser Zahl Ausschau zu halten oder gibt es noch andere Merkmale dazu?


Bislang ist da noch nicht viel zu bekannt. Wenn die AUfnahme vom Gerät so gering ist, dann dürfte die W-Angabe auf der Packung deutlich unter 175 liegen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. September 2008)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.09.2008 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> *Stromverbrauch 360 / Wii / PS 3 (Erste Werte der neuen Jasper-Modelle)*
> 
> 
> > The jasper 360 amazed me if I’m being honest; to go from a max power consumption of 145W to a max power consumption of 82W is really impressive. Microsoft has really put their head down in the hardware front and this has convinced me that the RROD issue is in fact a thing of the past.
> ...



Scheinbar hat er da jetzt was geändert/ einen Fehler gemacht und spricht jetzt noch vom Falcon Modell (würde dann Jasper noch weniger verbrauchen?)

Weiß man eigentlich nicht, ob es bei der Wii auch mal Hardwareveränderungen/Verbesserungen gegeben hat (beim Stromverbrauch wohl nicht nötig, aber man kennt halt keine verschiedenen Modelle)


Bei seiner PS3 Einschätzung hat er allerdings recht, Sony muss ihm neuere Hardware bei der Reparatur der 60gb PS3 eingebaut haben. Die ersten Konsolen verbrauchen schon ein ganzes Stück mehr als die 40gb.
Und wie er schon erwähnt ist das neueste Modell eigentlich GPU+CPU im 65nm Format, zu finden wohl in neueren 40gb und allen 80gb Versionen.




			
				Boneshakerbaby am 17.09.2008 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Offizieller Termin für Wipeout HD ist jetzt der 25. September. Gott, kribbeln mir die Finger ...



Oh ja, ist faszinierend, ist es doch einfach nur da bekannte Gameplay im neuen Gewand und ich bin nicht mal großer wipeout-Fan (war zu schlecht  , der neue Fahrassistent scheint aber gut zu helfen ohne ein Cheat oder sowas zu sein ).
Andererseits ist es lange her, dass ich mal nen RICHTIG schnelles Rennspiel dieser Art gezockt habe. Vielleicht ist es auch der niedrige Preis, als Vollpreistitel wäre Genre und Serie wohl weniger attraktiv.

Hätte auch vor ein paar Jahren noch niemals gedacht, dass man sich auf Download-only Titel so freuen kann   


Von einer Demo hat man nichts gehört, ergo wird es vermutlich (zunächst?) keine geben.
Dafür trudeln die ersten Tests ein:
http://uk.ps3.ign.com/articles/910/910419p1.html
9.2/10
http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=238638
9/10 (hier wurden alle Screenshots im Review mit dem Photomode gemacht, 1920x1080  )


wth@japan-360 (allerdings scheint die Wii in dieser Woche auch schlechter zu laufen?)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. September 2008)

*AW: .*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.09.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar hat er da jetzt was geändert/ einen Fehler gemacht und spricht jetzt noch vom Falcon Modell (würde dann Jasper noch weniger verbrauchen?)


 Jetzt wird es kurios. 




			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.09.2008 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> wth@japan-360 (allerdings scheint die Wii in dieser Woche auch schlechter zu laufen?)


Ist ja nur für eine Woche, aber schon irgendwie komisch. Damit hätte wohl niemand gerechnet.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. September 2008)

*AW: .*

*“Richtigstellung“: MS rechnet nicht pro Datenträger ab*


> "Microsoft is not being dickheads," he said. "It was a simple kind of miscommunication. Microsoft does not charge a royalty per disc, but there is a cost of goods that goes along with manufacturing. "
> However, Willits noted that the cost of manufacturing a third disc was not behind the decision to spread the game across two discs. Instead, the game’s story structure was the decisive factor. The narrative Willits produced split well into two acts, and the company wasn’t planning for enough content to justify a third.
> "I had the story all written out, and we decided to make it into two acts, with a logical place in the middle where players will remove one disc and stick the other disc in, and they never have to load that other disc up," elaborated Willits. "The story is constructed in such a way that I would be very sad if we had to make it fit into three discs, because where would you switch the disc if it’s three and you had a two-act story?"
> And what of the comments by Carmack that the game will look worse on the Xbox 360 due to compression and space limitations?
> "Yes, I mean, technically that is correct, but realistically and practically they look the same," explained Willits. "The confusion over three discs was just a simple mixup here at id, not a disagreement.. John is so black and white. John is so technically correct. You know how John is."


 http://www.shacknews.com/featuredarticle.x?id=1001


* Sony: No Video Sharing in Home Beta*


> Remember how you were going to be able to invite other PlayStation 3 owners to your virtual apartment in Home, then watch videos together? That's not happening, at least not in the "open beta." […]they'd cued up, but because of the legal implications of such a feature that Sony was shrugging off.
> While PlayStation Home director Jack Buser said the company was "looking into" adding the feature, he also said that Sony's approach to "user-generated content" was likely to be more of a "Lego-block" structure, in which Sony gives users the parts and lets them create what they want from a predetermined set of tools.
> In other words, while Sony isn't saying whether video sharing will ever happen, it doesn't exactly sound like a system that provides for letting users stream videos off their PS3's hard drives.


 http://blog.wired.com/games/2008/09/sony-no-video-s.html


*Zahlenspiele Japan: Verkaufszahlen von Xbox, Xbox 360, PS 2, PS 3, Wii und GC im Vergleich*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=335464


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. September 2008)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.09.2008 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> * Sony: No Video Sharing in Home Beta*



Das fand ich von Anfang an mit das coolste Feature, vor den virtuellen HDTV hocken und den Anwesenden zeigen was man so auf der Platte an Videos hat bzw. umgekehrt.
Jetzt klingt es eher so, als wolle man es nie einbauen (looking in to it...)


paar Updates heute:

- Das Burnout Paradise Bikes-Update ist für PS360 verfügbar
kurioserweise 154MB auf PS3 vs. 445MB auf der 360?

- Life with Playstation ersetzt im XMB Folding@Home (welches dann im Hintergrund von LwP abläuft bzw. man kann dorthin auch wechseln). Ist ein 126MB Update wenn man Folding@Home startet.
Video-tutorial:
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/09/17/start-your-%E2%80%9Clife-with-playstation%E2%80%9D/
(den Hurrikan hätte ich vielleicht weggelassen  )



Spoiler



- und sehr wichtig  Mainichi Issyo (Katzenspiel) hat ein Update für retroaktive Trophys bekommen, für die man ne bestimmte Anzahl der News sehen muss ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. September 2008)

*AW: .*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 18.09.2008 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> - Das Burnout Paradise Bikes-Update ist für PS360 verfügbar
> kurioserweise 154MB auf PS3 vs. 445MB auf der 360?


 Wirklich seltsam.

Außerdem gibt es eine
Mercenaries 2-Demo (nicht in Deutschland)
Fracture-Demo
auf Xbox Live.


----------



## Bonkic (18. September 2008)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.09.2008 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Fracture-Demo



aha.
schon angetestet?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. September 2008)

*AW: .*



			
				Bonkic am 18.09.2008 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 18.09.2008 11:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin gerade dabei (Siehe Signatur). *g*

Nachtrag:
Einige Eindrücke in Stichpunkten:
Demo beinhaltet ein Tutorial-Level, wo man speziell die „Bodenbearbeitung“ und interessanten Waffen ausprobieren darf. Es gibt Stachelgranaten, Granatwerfer mit Fernzündung, etc.
Level 2 ist ein Action-Abschnitt, der wohl etwas genauer das Gameplay zeigt. Spielt sich wie ein 3rd-Person-Shooter, allerdings ist es recht unterhaltsam jederzeit auf sandigen Untergrund Hügel oder Täler entstehen zu lassen.

Allerdings ist die Verformung nur zu einem gewissen Grad möglich und unter Beschuss bricht der Berg auch wieder zusammen. Meine erste Erfahrung war, dass man leider auch nicht überall hinkann, wo man einen Berg errichtet. Wollte vom Start aus direkt rechts über das kaputte Geländer hoch, aber da prallte der Charakter vom errichteten Berg immer an eine unsichtbare Wand. Hoffentlich es im finalen Spiel nicht so viele versperrte Wege.
Die Verformung kann man mit RB und LB jederzeit bequem aktivieren, kein Umschalten der Waffen, etc. nötig.

So wirklich neu erfinden wird Fracture das Actiongameplay nicht, aber es sind interessante Ansätze und schön, wenn man eben nicht immer nur eine Tür öffnen muss, sondern sich etwa einen Weg unter einer Mauer öffnen kann oder per Hügel über den Zaun springt.
Ansonsten wird geballert, wie in vielen anderen Games auch. Nett aber, dass Verbündete mit einem Erdwall kurz geschützt werden können oder man sich selbst eine Deckung erschaffen kann.
Healthpacks gibt es nicht, es gibt einen Schild, der sich nach kurzer „Ruhezeit“ wieder regeneriert.
Die Kämpfe finde ich ein wenig hektisch und es ist etwas fummelig die Feinde anzuvisieren. Aber vielleicht fehlt da einfach nur die Übung.
Wirkliche KI habe ich jetzt nicht gesehen. Eher ist die Masse eine Bedrohung, wobei einzelne Feinde auch gerne mal untätig rumstanden (etwa in einem Kampfgebiet, wo man mit einigenVerbünden eine Stellung verteidigen sollte.)

Optisch ist das Game solide, aber nicht berauschend. Dafür wirken die Schauplätze aber auch nicht so blankgeleckt, wie etwa in The Force Unleashed, und auch die Außenumgebungen sehen nett aus.
Allerdings laufen die Zwischensequenzen als Videos ab und die sind teilweise schon etwas pixelig und warum sind es überhaupt Video?
Als kleinen Trost habe ich dafür kein Ruckel gehabt, auch wenn viel auf dem Schirm los war.

Insgesamt kein Must-Have, aber die Geländeverformung ist doch irgendwie ne feine Sache und besser als TFU hat es mir auf jeden Fall gefallen.



*Xbox Demo*
Jetzt ist Mercenaries 2 auch auf dem dt. Marktplatz


4-Players-Wertung zu The Force Unleashed: 75%


> Negativ:
> fieses Tearing
> gelegentliches Ruckeln (auf PS3 noch ausgeprägter)
> unpräzises Zielsystem
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (19. September 2008)

*Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.08.2008 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein komplettes 3D-Spiel halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich, aber man weiß ja nie, welch irrer Geist die Entwicklung so beeinflusst.
> 
> Ich würde mich über einen Blockbuster-Titel von Rockstar für den DS wirklich freuen. Bin auf die offizielle Enthüllung gespannt...




so, die angesprochene nintendo power scheint mittlerweile erschienen zu sein.

hier die details zu gta: cw aus dem neogaf- forum:



> * True GTA game - sandbox gameplay, open-world environment, gritty crime narrative.
> * M-rating
> * * Isometric camera angle*
> *    * Cel-shaded polygons w/ black borders*
> ...



_neogaf_


----------



## klausbyte (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*

starwars the force unleashed für ps3 und xbox ab nächster woche im saturn für 35 euro.

Und Blurays für 13 Euro. Das sind wirklich Kampfpreise. Solange man sonst nix dort kauft  
Gehe zum ersten mal hin dann .. am Montag! 
http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/5215/saturnduisburgtfuve2.jpg


----------



## BlackDead (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				klausbyte am 19.09.2008 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> starwars the force unleashed für ps3 und xbox ab nächster woche im saturn für 35 euro.




Und ich habe natürlich keinen Saturn in der Nähe.   
Den mich würde das Spiel zwar interessieren aber 65 .€ sind eindeutig zu viel.


----------



## klausbyte (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				BlackDead am 19.09.2008 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 19.09.2008 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ih verkauf dir eins für 45


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				klausbyte am 19.09.2008 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> starwars the force unleashed für ps3 und xbox ab nächster woche im saturn für 35 euro.
> 
> Und Blurays für 13 Euro. Das sind wirklich Kampfpreise. Solange man sonst nix dort kauft
> Gehe zum ersten mal hin dann .. am Montag!
> http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/5215/saturnduisburgtfuve2.jpg




in allen Saturn-Filialen? Shoot em Up ist sowas von gekauft für 13€ Oo

35€ zum Release für Star Wars ist aber auch ein super Preis (übrigens steht da nur, dass es auch eine 360 Version gibt *g* denke der Preis zählt aber trotzdem ^^), da komme ich ja fast ins wanken...

mh oder lieber nicht in die Stadt fahren und die amazon Tiefpreisgarantie anwenden? 

@BlackDead: die TPG gibts auch auf Star Wars ^^


----------



## Rabowke (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				BlackDead am 19.09.2008 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 19.09.2008 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das jetzt ein Angebot für Saturn Duisburg oder gilt das Bundesweit?  :-o


----------



## klausbyte (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				Rabowke am 19.09.2008 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 19.09.2008 11:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eingescannt hab ich nicht das. Aber ich habe z.b. in Neckarsulm angerufen, und dort gilt es.


Wie wendet man die Tiefpreisgarantie an?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				klausbyte am 19.09.2008 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wendet man die Tiefpreisgarantie an?


Wenn der Artikel verschickt wurde, dann gibt es bei der Bestllung einen entsprechenden Punkt dafür.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.09.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 19.09.2008 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dauert aber 24-48h bis man das auswählen kann, mit der Adresse dieser Filiale und dem Scan des Flyers SOLL es da keine Probleme geben, selbst bei so großen Preisunterschieden (habs bisher nur bei amazon-eigenen Preissenkungen gemacht).

Auch sollte man beachten, dass man den Betrag nicht ausgezahlt bekommt, sondern es bei der nächsten amazon-Bestellung (innerhalb von 90 Tagen) gut geschrieben wird. Sprich man sollte schon noch etwas anderes im Auge haben, was man dann bestellen kann.

Versandkosten werden imo auch angepasst und eingerechnet (falls es unter die 20€ rutscht).


Der Flyer ist vom Saturn Duisburg und war eine Aktion zur Neueröffnung gestern. Daher wundet es mich, dass bei klaus die andere Filiale das Angebot bestätgt   
Bei amazon soll das wie gesagt klappen, wenn auch es natürlich ein wenig dreist ist wenn es nur für die Neueröffnung galt (ich versuchs aber mal mit Shoot 'Em Up, ist so teuer ^^, leider kommt noch der eigenhändig Versand dazu...)


----------



## BlackDead (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.09.2008 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 19.09.2008 12:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und es genügt wenn ich den Link zum eingescannten Prospekt schicke?
Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist es dann immer noch nicht garantiert das ich die Gutschrift bekomme.  :-o


----------



## LowriderRoxx (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				BlackDead am 19.09.2008 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich habe natürlich keinen Saturn in der Nähe.
> Den mich würde das Spiel zwar interessieren aber 65 .€ sind eindeutig zu viel.


~42€ incl bei Import aus Kanada, sowohl für PS3 als auch 360 (region free), wenn man mit 7-12 Tagen Lieferzeit kein Problem hat.


----------



## vinc (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 19.09.2008 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ~42€ incl bei Import aus Kanada, sowohl für PS3 als auch 360 (region free), wenn man mit 7-12 Tagen Lieferzeit kein Problem hat.



Wie hoch sind dort die Versandkosten und wie siehts mitm Zoll aus (z.B. bei Konsolen kauf)?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				vinc am 19.09.2008 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hoch sind dort die Versandkosten und wie siehts mitm Zoll aus (z.B. bei Konsolen kauf)?


Versand ist 4-5€ bei Spielen, deshalb ~42€ incl Versand bei neuen Blockbustern. Zollgebühren wären bei Spielen 3,5%, aber zumindest Einzelbestellungen werden als Toy Game mit Wert von 20€ deklariert und kommen in der Regel problemlos durch den Zoll ohne zusätzliche Kosten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				BlackDead am 19.09.2008 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist es dann immer noch nicht garantiert das ich die Gutschrift bekomme.  :-o


So ist es. Kann Amazon ganz nach Belieben entscheiden. Sie sind nicht verpflichtet einem die Gutschrift zu gewähren. Zudem hast du das Geld eh bei Amazon ausgegeben. Du bekommst das Geld nicht zurück, sondern musst es innerhalb der nächsten IMO 90 Tage für andere Artikel bei Amazon ausgeben.


----------



## vinc (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 19.09.2008 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> vinc am 19.09.2008 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir ginge es aktuell um die Konsole NDS. Der mit um die 90€ doch ein wenig billiger ist als hierzulande.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 19.09.2008 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> vinc am 19.09.2008 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zollgebühr gibt es imo keine bei Videospielen, nur die 19% Mehrwertsteuer (die ansonsten eh dazu käme beim Zoll).
Allgemein gehen bei allen Händlern fast alle DVD-großen Päckchen durch den Zoll durch, da es eben oft auch einfach nur einzelne DVDs sind die fast immer unter den aktuell 22€ Freizoll liegen.
Daher nie mehrere Spiele in einer Sendung verschicken lassen (machen die meisten aber auch nicht), größere Päckchen erregen das Zoll-Interesse. Das gilt auchz.B. für größere CEs von Spielen, daher ist es an sich besser, wenn eine Rechnung drin liegt statt nur dieser Standard-20$ Deklarierung. Zumal die speziellen Händler so nett sind und auch hier geschönte Rechnungen reinzulegen.

An sich ist die Steuer auch nicht schlimm, sind eben knapp 8€ mehr. Ärgerlicher ist eher die zusätzliche Zeit die durch den Aufwand verstreicht und dass man die anrufen muss und ggf. Rechnung vorlegen (faxen, mailen?) soll. Bezahlt wird zum Glück aber beim Postboten wenn man es nicht selbst abholt.


Aber wie gesagt, einzelne normalgroße Spiele gehen fast immer durch, musste bei 13 Lieferungen nicht einmal Zoll zahlen.

Ab 1. Dezember ist die Sache dank 150€ Freizollgrenze dann eh vom Tisch 


Edit: auch Konsolen haben eben etwas größere Päckchen und bei 20$ wird vielleicht selbst der Zoll misstrauisch wenn er es aufmacht. Aber wie gesgt, auch hier bleibt man mit Zoll unter den hiesigen Preisen.
Bei technischen Geräten wäre ich aber zurückhaltend, denn Garantie könnte dann zum Problem werden.


----------



## vinc (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.09.2008 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: auch Konsolen haben eben etwas größere Päckchen und bei 20$ wird vielleicht selbst der Zoll misstrauisch wenn er es aufmacht. Aber wie gesgt, auch hier bleibt man mit Zoll unter den hiesigen Preisen.
> Bei technischen Geräten wäre ich aber zurückhaltend, denn Garantie könnte dann zum Problem werden.



Bei 40 Euro unterschied könnte man das Risiko eingehen. Zudem sind die NDS-Konsolen bisher noch nicht negativ aufgefallen bezüglich der Ausfallshäufigkeit, oder?


----------



## klausbyte (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*

geil wenn man lbp in der ersten woche kauft bekommt man n tshirt 'i was there in the first week' und ne komplette weltraumsuite geschenkt   http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/09/19/its-official-littlebigplanet-on-shelves-102108/


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				klausbyte am 19.09.2008 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> geil wenn man lbp in der ersten woche kauft bekommt man n tshirt 'i was there in the first week' und ne komplette weltraumsuite geschenkt   http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/09/19/its-official-littlebigplanet-on-shelves-102108/



ist aber noch nicht ganz klar ob es auch für Europa gilt, hier kommt das Spiel zudem 2-4 Tage später heraus.

Ich hab bei play.com die UK bestellt, konnte wegen dem Nariko-Kostüm nicht widerstehen. Nur jetzt wird das wohl nix mit den First-Week-Kostümen wegen Lieferzeit (sind das btw. wirklich 7-10 Tage, hat da schon jemand bestellt?) und UK-Termin ist eh "erst" 24.10.
Hoffe es werden einfach Addons aus dem PS-Store sein, die Dateien da kann man auch anklicken und noch runterladen wenn es sie "eigentlich" nicht mehr gibt. Wird aber sicher irgendwie ingame geregelt sein wie bei MGS4 :/


----------



## AurionKratos (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				vinc am 19.09.2008 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 40 Euro unterschied könnte man das Risiko eingehen. Zudem sind die NDS-Konsolen bisher noch nicht negativ aufgefallen bezüglich der Ausfallshäufigkeit, oder?



Nein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*

*Bilder zu GTA: Chinatown Wars*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.gamekyo.com/Webmasters/Images/72781020080919_185328_1_big.jpg

Und noch mehr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*

*Home Beta & Firmware 2.5 Ende Oktober?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für Vollbild)
http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2008/09/19/home-manager-says-firmware-2-50-home-1-00-set-for-october/


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.09.2008 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bilder zu GTA: Chinatown Wars*


Sehr schön, weil es wohl endlich mal wieder ein ECHTES GTA  wird - die 3D-Ableger waren genau das: 3D-Ableger, GTA ist für mich 2D -  und weil man auf Cel-Shading setzt, das gerade auf dem DS ordentliche grafische Ergebnisse erzielen kann (wie z.B. bei Zelda).

Die Entscheidung (wohl notgedrungen wegen der Speicherplatzlimitierung) auf viele gesungene Lieder zu verzichten, kann ich ebenfalls nur begrüßen.

Plattformübergreifend momentan das einzige Spiel, das ich wirklich spielen und besitzen möchte...

Regards, eX!


----------



## klausbyte (20. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.09.2008 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 19.09.2008 20:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für welche Systeme kommt des? DS? Werd ich mir dann wohl holen müssen.. oder ich leih den vom Sohn meiner Freundin mal aus. Wobei der das glaube ich nicht begrüßen würde.. vielleicht wenn ich ihm die PS3 im Tausch ne Weile gebe


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				klausbyte am 20.09.2008 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 20.09.2008 10:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, kommt nur für den DS. In einigen Foren weinen die Sonys schon rum. "Wir haben für die PSP nur 2 erweiterte Portierungen von GTA bekommen, der DS bekommt ein eigenständiges Spiel!"   

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass aus dem Spiel nicht so eine Gurke wird wie GTA-Advance. Das Ding ging ja gar nicht, primär wegen der wirklich miesen Performance.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.09.2008 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 20.09.2008 13:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich verstehe nicht wieso man quasi wieder als Rückschritt GTA auf dem Handheld spielen will? GTA1 war damals toll, aber wieso möchte man heute denn ein GTA ohne die inzwischen eingebaute Atmo, Spieltiefe, Gameplaymöglichkeiten usw. spielen?
Reine Handheldtitel ok, aber Chinatown find ich sogar noch unspannender als die PSP-Teile (wieso waren die PSP-Teilen eigentlich Ports? Außer den Städten war da doch nix gleich dachte ich?).
Gut, ich bin eh nicht der Handheld-Fan und würde die Titel dann lieber als 10$ PSN-Downloads haben, mit Remote Play Unterstützung wärs dann perfekt ^^

Übrigens ist das nicht das klassische GTA-2D sondern 3D mit iso-Ansicht  (und Cell Shading damit man die Schwächen nicht so sieht ^^).


----------



## klausbyte (20. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.09.2008 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, ich bin eh nicht der Handheld-Fan und würde die Titel dann lieber als 10$ PSN-Downloads haben, mit Remote Play Unterstützung wärs dann perfekt ^^


Geht das denn - allgemein? Die Psp titel auf der ps3 zu czoekn'?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.09.2008 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe nicht wieso man quasi wieder als Rückschritt GTA auf dem Handheld spielen will?


Ich kann hingegen nicht wirklich erkennen, was an einem GTA4 sonderlich fortschrittlich gewesen sein soll, oder was das Spiel so besonders machte? Das gleiche Gameplay, verglichen mit GTAA aber im spielerischen Umfang beschnitten. 





> GTA1 war damals toll, aber wieso möchte man heute denn ein GTA ohne die inzwischen eingebaute Atmo, Spieltiefe, Gameplaymöglichkeiten usw. spielen?


 Weil für einige Spieler halt GTA genau das war? Ein dümmliches 2D-Spiel welches dennoch aufgrund der Primitivität und der kurzweiligen Polizeijagden begeistern konnte. Und ob GTA jemals "Spieltiefe" hatte, halte ich generell für streitbar. Für Doom-Kenner sind die ersten beiden Teile die "echten" Spiele, während Doom 3 nur ein markanter technischer Fortschritt ist, der sich nicht entscheiden konnte, ob er Ego-Shooter oder Grusel-Shooter sein wollte. 





> Reine Handheldtitel ok, aber Chinatown find ich sogar noch unspannender als die PSP-Teile (wieso waren die PSP-Teilen eigentlich Ports? Außer den Städten war da doch nix gleich dachte ich?).


"Außer den Städten". Du bist gut.    
Was bleibt denn bei GTA großartig übrig, wenn man die Städte schon kennt? Die eindimensionalen Figuren und Handlungsfäden trugen mit Sicherheit nicht dazu bei, dass Liberty City Stories sich markant von GTA3 abheben konnte. Zumal das Missionsdesign quasi identisch war. 





> Gut, ich bin eh nicht der Handheld-Fan...


Ich schon. Und deshalb freue ich mich auf das Konzept. Unterwegs oder im Urlaub ein großes Softwarelineup "abzuarbeiten" ist einfach toll. Stationäres Gaming wird für mich immer mehr zur Randerscheinung: Ich habe weder Zeit noch Lust vor dem PC oder einer Konsole zu hocken, und dort Titel zu spielen, die eigentlich genauso einfach gestrickt sind wie auf den portablen Plattformen. Prozentual gesehen spiele ich mittlerweile zu 90% mit dem DS. 





> Übrigens ist das nicht das klassische GTA-2D sondern 3D mit iso-Ansicht  (und Cell Shading damit man die Schwächen nicht so sieht ^^).


Mir war klar, dass das jetzt kommt. ^^
Es geht mir um das alte GTA-Gefühl aus den ersten beiden Spielen. Erfüllt das Spiel dieses Kriterium, dann bin ich glücklich. Erfüllt es das nicht, dann spiele ich halt weiter Civilization Revolution DS. Oder GTA2 auf meinem Akoya Mini. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## klausbyte (20. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*

wtf 72 euro http://www.amazon.de/Sony-LittleBigPlanet/dp/B001F513WI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1221913931&sr=8-1


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.09.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Ich würde fast sagen, wir haben unterschiedliche Auffassungen vom zocken 

Unterwegs hör ich normalerweise nur Musik und wenn es schlicht um die Spielkonzepte geht, greif ich lieber zu PSN-Titeln, ist eh günstiger ^^
Ich warte z.B. immer noch ob nicht doch noch eine PSN-Version von Patapon erscheint statt mir das geniale Ding für meine PSP zuzulegen 




			
				klausbyte am 20.09.2008 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 20.09.2008 13:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein, auch z.B. die Download-Varianten von PSP-Titeln werden nur gelagert auf der PS3 (haben extra Icon etc.). Daher würd ich sie ja lieber als PSN-Version sehen ^^
Das einzige was dem nahe kommt ist die PSP-Slim an den HDTV anzuschließen...

Vielleicht bringt Sony ja sogar mal einen PSP-Emulator für die PS3, ich hab aber kA ob das ähnlich aufwendig wäre wie eine PS2-Softwareemulation.

Immerhin wurde ja jetzt als Firmware-Feature angekündigt, dass man die PS3 als Internetverbindung für den Adhoc-Multiplayer von PSP-Games verwenden kann, also das wofür man bisher einen PC + Tunnelsoftware brauchte.


@72€:  sind öfters Titel mit so einem Preis gelistet, amazon geht da wohl nach der UVP für Sony-Titel. Zwingt dich aber ja keiner dort zu bestellen ^^ (wobei es meistens zum Release ja immer so 60-65€ ggf. inkl Versand kostet).
Import geht auch, für rund 56€ inkl. Versand bekommste es auch z.B. bei amazon.co.uk.
Play.com hat für den Preis auch noch das Nariko Kostüm aber scheinbar längere Lieferzeiten.
Oder wie vor ein paar Posts beschrieben als US-Import für um 44€, aber dann gehen einem auf jeden Fall die First-Week-Bonuskostüme verloren...(außer es sind Store-Downloads).


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.09.2008 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde fast sagen, wir haben unterschiedliche Auffassungen vom zocken


Ja, da könnte unter Umständen was dran sein...   


> Ich warte z.B. immer noch ob nicht doch noch eine PSN-Version von Patapon erscheint statt mir das geniale Ding für meine PSP zuzulegen


Die 40-Euro für die PSP-Variante sind dann auch mir als PSP-Besitzer und Mobilspieler zu hoch angesetzt. Aber wenn sich mal eine PS3 in mein Regal verirren sollte (wegen BluRay wird das immer wahrscheinlicher -> alle 22 Bond-Filme wurden nun bestätigt), würde ich sicherlich dieses PSN in Anspruch nehmen. Gerade bei LocoRoco war der preisliche Unterschied zwischen PSN- und PSP-Version ja extrem...

Regards, eX


----------



## klausbyte (20. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*

Danke für alles Dave, meine Fragen wurden mal wieder sehr schön erschöpfend von dir beantwortet!


----------



## klausbyte (21. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*

in der aktuellen ct steht was von 5 Watt standby bei der ps3.

Warum stand in der Tabelle (vorige Seite) denn da 35 Watt? Das kann ich fast nicht glauben.


----------



## klausbyte (21. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*

also die steuerung von mgs4 is ja mal voll fürn arsch.. ich treff damit gar nix. man muss ja snake erst mal so hinstellen wie der gegner etwa kommt weil beim zielen ja die sicht zentriert wird.. bis dahin ham die scho lang auf mich geschossen -.- 

Warum kann nicht jeder Shooter ein Autoaim wie GTA haben? Das hat echt Spaß gemacht


----------



## klausbyte (22. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*

Also - im Saturn gibt es doch nicht überall das Spiel. 
 Am Freitag hat es gehießen, dass es ab nächster Woche gibt. War heute da, und hat SIEBZIG Euro gekostet. Hab dann den Verkäufer gefragt, ob das noch nicht neu ausgezeichnet ist oder was. Dann hat er mir aber den aktuellen Prospekt von DIESEM Markt gezeigt.. und der war ganz anders.
 Dafür hab ich meinen Traumfernseher gefunden den ich mir kaufe, wenn Bafög diese Woche weiter läuft.
 37" Samsung - 3 x hdmi, 2 x scart, vga, .. für 500 Euro.


----------



## vinc (22. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				klausbyte am 22.09.2008 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> 37" Samsung - 3 x hdmi, 2 x scart, vga, .. für 500 Euro.



Wo? Und welcher genau?


----------



## JohnCarpenter (22. September 2008)

*AW: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars*



			
				klausbyte am 21.09.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> also die steuerung von mgs4 is ja mal voll fürn arsch.. ich treff damit gar nix. man muss ja snake erst mal so hinstellen wie der gegner etwa kommt weil beim zielen ja die sicht zentriert wird.. bis dahin ham die scho lang auf mich geschossen -.-
> 
> Warum kann nicht jeder Shooter ein Autoaim wie GTA haben? Das hat echt Spaß gemacht


Das liegt daran, das viele (ehemalige) PC-Gamer total un-skill-ig sind, die wollen nur alles auf dem Desktop anklicken. Deswegen ist ja der Vorwurf, mit Egoshootern könnte man Amokläufe trainieren, total lächerlich, mit Paint gehts auch nicht.   
Eigentlich sollte dein Problem aber beim Großteil des Spieles nichts machen, das sind nämlich Videosequenzen   .
Vielleicht hast du aber auch einfach die falsche Herangehensweise, immerhin ist die MGS-Reihe traditionell ein Schleichshooter. Allerdings wurde MGS4 so (leicht) gemacht, dass man mit verschiedenen Taktiken durchkommen kann.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. September 2008)

*UK-Charts / TFU*

*Star Wars TFU – UK-Verkaufscharts*


> *01 (__) [360] Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (Lucasarts)*
> *02 (__) [PS3] Star Wars: The Force Unleashed (Lucasarts) *
> 03 (03) [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo)
> 04 (04) [WII] Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo)
> ...


http://www.charttrack.co.uk/index.jsp?c=p/software/uk/latest/index_test.jsp&ct=110032

*Verteilung auf die Plattformen:*


> 48% of sales were on Xbox 360 and 30% on PS3, making it the 10th fastest selling title ever for each format. The Wii version accounted for 15% of sales with the remainder [7%!] on PS2, PSP and DS.


http://www.chart-track.co.uk/?i=588&s=1111


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts / TFU*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.09.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> making it the 10th fastest selling title ever for each format.



tatsächlich? wer hätte das gedacht.  :-o 
sind da jetzt mit "each" nur die aktuellen konsolen oder wirklich "alle" (jemals erschienen) gemeint. hmmm.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. September 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts / TFU*



			
				Bonkic am 22.09.2008 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 22.09.2008 18:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich würde verstehen, dass es sich um die Top 10 Verkäufe von Xbox 360 und PS 3 handelt.


Außerdem
*Microsoft Verkauft 6 Millionen Xbox 360-Konsolen in Europa*


> London, UK - September 22, 2008 - Microsoft today announced that the Xbox 360™ has broken through the six million mark in Europe, thanks to strong momentum for the console across the region. [...]


 http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=31903


*UK: Microsoft bereitet millionenschwere Werbekampagne vor*


> 22.09.08 - Microsoft plant für das bevorstehende Weihnachtsgeschäft eine Werbekampagne für die Xbox 360, die im zweistelligen Bereich Millionenbereich liegt. Das sagte Neil Thompson, Senior Regional Director von Microsoft UK.


 Gamefront.de


*Kurios: Benelux: Xbox 360 dank Rückzahlung nur 150 Euro*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Um die Konsole nach der Preissenkung zusätzlich zu bewerben, zahlt Microsoft den Käufern aus den Benelux-Ländern bis zu 50 Euro des Kaufpreises zurück. Beim günstigsten Modell, der dort ebenfalls normalerweise 180 Euro teuren Arcade-Variante, ergibt sich so ein Preis von nur noch knapp 150 Euro.
> [...]Kunden aus den Benelux-Ländern können das Angebot nur bei Konsolen in Anspruch nehmen, deren Verpackung mit einem Aufkleber entsprechend gekennzeichnet wurde. Der Kunde erwirbt das Produkt zunächst zum normalen Preis. Die Einforderung der Rückzahlung erfolgt dann über ein spezielles Online-Formular. Das Angebot läuft nur bis zum 31. Dezember 2008.


 http://winfuture.de/news,42411.html


----------



## klausbyte (22. September 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts / TFU*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.09.2008 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde verstehen, dass es sich um die Top 10 Verkäufe von Xbox 360 und PS 3 handelt.


Es handelt sich um schnelles Verkaufen, nicht um eine insgesamt hohe Stückzahl.


----------



## Bonkic (22. September 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts / TFU*



			
				klausbyte am 22.09.2008 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 22.09.2008 21:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ach nee.


----------



## klausbyte (22. September 2008)

*AW: UK-Charts / TFU*



			
				Bonkic am 22.09.2008 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 22.09.2008 21:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja dann kann Nali_WarKau net von den Top 10 Verkäufen reden!
Deine Frage hab ich btw erst gar net verstanden


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. September 2008)

*Halo 3 Update*

*Halo 3 – Update erschienen / weitere 500 GS auf Xbox.com aufgetaucht / bestätigen PAX-Gerüchte*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Later today, Bungie will release the second Halo 3 title update and with it a set of ten new achievements will be added which allows an additional 250 Gamerscore to be unlocked. All are now viewable on Xbox.com along with (surprise!) a bunch of additional achievements that haven't been officially announced. These additional achievements total 500 in Gamerscore which bumps Halo 3's total Gamerscore to a whopping 1750!
> 
> The additional achievements look to be the same ones that were leaked from PAX a few weeks ago which are the ones Bungie made it clear they wouldn't be talking about just yet. It's interesting to note that a few of these newer achievements make mention of "Mythic" maps, referring to six different (and yet to be announced) multiplayer maps called Assembly, Citadel, Heretic, Longshore, Orbital and Sandbox. Or so we think they're multiplayer maps.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für Vollbild der 750 neuen GS-Punkte)
Quelle



> You may have already heard about more or perhaps you have even seen more Halo 3 achievements than the ten listed above. We’re not ready to comment on any other achievements right now – all will become clear in due time. Stay tuned.


Alle weiteren Infos zum Update auf Bungie.net

Inzwischen ist das Update auch schon online.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. September 2008)

*Not Revenge. Punishment!*

Und wieder ein kleiner Anreiz für den Kauf einer PS3: Wie das relativ kleine Entwicklerstudio "Zen Studios" (verantwortlich für Mushroom Men DS) mitteilt, arbeitet man gerade an einer Punisher-Umsetzung für das Playstation Network. "Punisher: No Mercy" bietet kompromisslose und schnelle Ego-Action in bester Quake 3-Tradition, soll aber entsprechend auf das Marvel-Universum rund um den kaltblütigen Racheengel Frank Castle zugeschnitten sein. Neben bekannten Figuren wie Jigsaw, Bushwacker, Barracuda oder Silver Sable bietet das auf der Unreal Engine 3 basierende Spiel vornehmlich einen exklusiven Einstieg in die blutige Welt der düsteren Marvel-Figur, der mit individuell anpassbaren Figuren die nötige Abwechslung bringt. Wann das Spiel erscheinen soll und wie der Preis gestaltet sein wird, ist momentan nicht bekannt.

Wie immer gilt: Es geht nicht um Rache. Es geht um Bestrafung. 

http://www.punishernomercy.com/

Randnotiz: Kann es sein, dass für die ganzen Onlineplattformen immer häufiger interessantere Titel kommen, die quasi das Retail-Lineup oftmals im Regen stehen lassen? 

Regards, eX!


----------



## BlackDead (23. September 2008)

*AW: Not Revenge. Punishment!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.09.2008 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Randnotiz: Kann es sein, dass für die ganzen Onlineplattformen immer häufiger interessantere Titel kommen, die quasi das Retail-Lineup oftmals im Regen stehen lassen?
> 
> Regards, eX!




Onlineplattformen sind einfach die ideale Plattform für Indie-Entwickler weil der Publisher ein geringeres Risiko hat und da Indie-Entwickler eher innovative Produkte entwickeln ist das oft interessanter als die Mainstream Spiele. 
Zumindest für mich.


----------



## kakakakrampfi (23. September 2008)

*AW: Not Revenge. Punishment!*

also für mich wäre der kaufgrund einer ps3 little big planet und die tatsache , dass auf die 

blu-ray discs 50 gb (oder lieg ich falsch??) raufpassen bzw. für die xbox ein spiel auf 2 cds

erscheint weil es zu groß ist keine ahnung wie´s heißt


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2008)

*AW: Not Revenge. Punishment!*



			
				kakakakrampfi am 23.09.2008 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> also für mich wäre der kaufgrund einer ps3 little big planet und die tatsache , dass auf die
> 
> blu-ray discs 50 gb (oder lieg ich falsch??) raufpassen bzw. für die xbox ein spiel auf 2 cds
> 
> erscheint weil es zu groß ist keine ahnung wie´s heißt




aha und jetzt?  :-o


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2008)

*Famitsu Wertung- Disaster Day of Crisis*



> Disaster Day of Crisis  - *34 /40*



da schau her.
interessant wars ja schon immer, aber ich war mir eigentlich fast sicher, dass es die entwickler doch noch hinbekommen auch diesen wii- titel in den sand zu setzen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. September 2008)

*AW: Not Revenge. Punishment!*



			
				Bonkic am 23.09.2008 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> kakakakrampfi am 23.09.2008 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich überleg auch grad, was er uns damit sagen wollte.  :-o


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. September 2008)

*AW: Famitsu Wertung- Disaster Day of Crisis*



			
				Bonkic am 23.09.2008 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> > Disaster Day of Crisis  - *34 /40*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß noch immer nicht, was das Spiel eigentlich vermitteln will. Das Szenario scheint zumindest stimmig und bedient sich an Konzepten wie 24, James Bond, The Day After Tomorrow und anderen zeitgenössischen Filmen. Nur spielerisch vermitteln die Videos einen eher durchwachsenen Eindruck. Scheint so, als würde es sich um viele einzelne Abschnitte handeln, die jeweils andere Schwerpunkte haben. Quasi eine Sammlung von Minispielen verknüpft mit einer Geschichte. Na, es wird wohl bald aufschlussreiche Tests geben. Eingeplant ist der Kauf jedenfalls nicht (mehr). Zumal ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden kann, ob die Wii jetzt verkauft wird, oder als Mario-Galaxy-Gedächtniskonsole im Regal verwest...

Regards, eX!


----------



## kakakakrampfi (23. September 2008)

*AW: Not Revenge. Punishment!*

das ich mir ursprünglich ein kaufen wollte^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. September 2008)

*AW: Not Revenge. Punishment!*



			
				amazon schrieb:
			
		

> Wir freuen uns, dass wir Ihnen im Rahmen unserer Tiefpreis-Garantie 21.95 fuer "Shoot 'Em Up [blu-ray]" (B0015L4WES) gutschreiben koennen!


  

So weit ich es in Foren verfolgt habe gingen auch die 35€ für Star Wars durch.

Btw. ist echt ne weitere Referenz-Blu-ray (und der Film ist eh toll ^^) in Sachen Bild und Ton (boah ich muss endlich n HD-Reciever und 2 Boxen mehr kaufen  ). 
Die 50gb nutzen sie abgesehen von der Filmqualität auch mit ordentlich HD-Bonusmaterial (auch z.B. die geschnittenen Szenen sind in 1080p und auch das einstündige Making Of ist noch in 720p), Bild-in-Bild-Kommentaren usw.

Erwähne es nur, weil es mir wieder bewusst macht wieso Video-on-Demand als DVD/BD Ersatz für den Popo ist  Das einzige was man damit ersetzen kann sind Videotheken und Pay-TV ^^



@Klaus/MGS4:
MGS4 hat  sogar noch die zugänglichste Shooter-Steuerung der Serie, man damit versucht mehr das westliche Publikum zu beglücken, da es scheinbar welche gibt die MGS4 wie Gears of War o.ä. spielen möchten.
Gleichzeitig ist das so komfortabel, dass man nun nicht mehr nur wie früher auf easy den Rambo spielen kann sondern auch auf höheren Schwierigeitsgraden noch gut mitmischen kann (vorausgesetzt man übt ein wenig das Zielen mit dem Stick, wirst es aber irgendwann raus haben, allgemein für alle Shooter ^^).
An sich würde ich aber sagen "MGS4 - you're doing it wrong!" 
In den ersten beiden Kapiteln ist man natürlich sehr verführt sich mit durchzuballern, zu schleichen gibt hier aber imo den größten "Kick". Heißt ja nicht, dass man deswegen den Pazifisten spielen muss, z.B. in Akt1 kann man so schön die Sniper von hinten packen und das Messer zum Einsatz bringen...
Bei MGS4 ist die Story und Präsentation wie gewohnt toll, das herausragende fand ich eher die noch größere spielerische Freiheit und die unterschiedlichen Anforderungen an das Gameplay je nach Akt (z.B. Akt3). An Möglichkeiten hat man es diesmal fast schon übertrieben, all die ganze Gadgets, Waffen und Items bringt man in einem Durchgang nie alle zum Einsatz ^^


Allerdings: In den Optionen kannst du tatsächlich ein Auto-Zielen aktivieren (im Spiel danach mit Viereck an/ausschaltbar), dort findest du auch noch eine Reihe weiterer Optionen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann sogar dass beim anvisieren nicht Snakes Sicht genommen wird sondern wohin gerade die Kamera zeigt.


@eX2tremiousU: nein, das kommt dir nur so vor weil du alle dieses Jahr erschienen Heimkonsolentitel scheiße findest 
Ohne mich wiederholen zu wollen oder die PS3 zu loben, aber speziell beim PSN ist mir tatsächlich eine immer größere werden Attraktivität bei Downloadtiteln aufgefallen (jaja, Braid ist auch toll bla).
Das liegt vor allem daran, dass Sony selbst einen Großteil der PSN-Titel entwickelt und auch ganz neue Vertriebskonzepte im Konsolenmarkt eingeht (z.B. der Verkauf von Vollversionen wie Siren - eines der besten Spiele dieses Jahr ^^ - oder ab Donnerstag sogar nachträglich auch Burnout Paradise).
So können sie recht günstig ihre ganzen kleineren Teams (hallo StudioJapan) interessante PSN-Titel entwickeln lassen, deren Ideen früher nie umgesetzt worden wären. Heute können sie auch Sachen wie The Last Guy anbieten und durch den kleinen Preis hat man auch als Käufer weniger Hemmung mal für ein paar € so ein anderes Konzept zu spielen.

Ich finde es z.B. geradezu lächerlich, dass jetzt Mega Man 9 für 10$/€ kommt (+ 2$/€ für den Bonuscharakter zum Release), was es da alles für PSN-Titel mit diesem Preis oder sogar darunter gibt...

Zudem kann man im PSN noch mit KK wählen ob man lieber den  € oder den $ Preis zahlen will, was eben gerade günstiger wäre ^^



@Disaster Day of Crisis:
Da hatte ich GANZ andere Vorstellungen wie das Spiel werden würde. Ich dachte es wird eher eine Art Überlebens-Spiel wird. Sprich man erlebt eine Umweltkatastrophe und muss sich dann durch die zerstörte Stadt oder sowas bewegen. (also so wie jetzt wahrscheinlich in I am Alive oder ein besseres SOS: The Final Escape).
Einen schlechten Triple X ( was ja schon schlecht ist) Abklatsch + eine Katastrophe hab ich aber nicht erwartet... (zudem sah das Gameplay sehr meh aus, also diese Shooter-Passagen, wirkten auch wie ein Railshooter oder irre ich mich da jetzt?)


----------



## klausbyte (23. September 2008)

*AW: Not Revenge. Punishment!*

Dave das Spiel ist halt nicht mein Genre.. Wusste ich vorher nicht. Die Story is zwar echt nett aufgemacht, aber das Spiel an sich halt echt langweilig^^ Wusste nicht, dass das nur ein Splinters Cell Clone ist.

Hoffentlich wird Fallout besser, zumindest das  Zielsystem spricht mich da schon mal an.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. September 2008)

*AW: Not Revenge. Punishment!*



			
				klausbyte am 23.09.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wusste nicht, dass das nur ein Splinters Cell Clone ist.



Das ist gleich in mehrfacher Hinsicht falsch *zehennägel aufrollen*


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. September 2008)

*AW: Not Revenge. Punishment!*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.09.2008 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> @eX2tremiousU: nein, das kommt dir nur so vor weil du alle dieses Jahr erschienen Heimkonsolentitel scheiße findest


Die sind halt in der Masse alle primitiv, zu arcadelastig oder schlicht Mogelpackungen, die nicht mit meinen Ansprüchen vereinbar sind. Da wollen Publisher 70 Euro für neue Titel, die im Kern aber absolut stumpfsinnig oder inhaltlich stagnierend sind (MGS4 bisher nicht gespielt). Da finde ich diese Titel für die Onlineplattformen irgendwie "ehrlicher". Die sind zwar der Inbegriff der Arcade, aber immerhin ist da der Preis absolut fair und man bekommt zum Teil sogar frische Ideen. Kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich zuletzt ein Schwergewicht für 60 - 70 Euro UVP gespielt habe, das sich auch nur im Ansatz im Fahrwasser von System Shock 2, Thief, Birth of the Federation, Flight Unlimited, NOLF, Tron 2.0, Mechwarrior 3, Jagged Alliance, Bridge Commander, Starfleet Command oder Outcast bewegte. DAS sind für mich ECHTE Spiele. Da es die nicht mehr oder kaum noch gibt, muss ich halt mein Seelenheil im Onlinesegment bzw. portablen Bereich suchen. 





> Ohne mich wiederholen zu wollen oder die PS3 zu loben, aber speziell beim PSN ist mir tatsächlich eine immer größere werden Attraktivität bei Downloadtiteln aufgefallen (jaja, Braid ist auch toll bla).


Da herrscht dann Einigkeit. ^^


> (zudem sah das Gameplay sehr meh aus, also diese Shooter-Passagen, wirkten auch wie ein Railshooter oder irre ich mich da jetzt?)


Macht auf mich einen ähnlichen Eindruck. Wäre für mich ein weiterer Grund, um es nicht näher zu beäugen. Umbrella Chronicles und dieser komische Rail-Shooter von Sega haben gereicht. Mehr Rail muss nicht sein - auch nicht nett verpackt in einem Action-Adventure-Konzept.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. September 2008)

*.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.09.2008 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Da wollen Publisher 70 Euro für neue Titel, [...] Da finde ich diese Titel für die Onlineplattformen irgendwie "ehrlicher". Die sind zwar der Inbegriff der Arcade, aber immerhin ist da der Preis absolut fair und man bekommt zum Teil sogar frische Ideen.


Naja, ganz so rosig sieht es auch dort nicht aus. Es gibt bei den "kleinen Downloadtiteln" ohne Frage einige wirklich schöne Exemplare, aber insgesamt gesehen auch extrem viel Schrott. Im Gegensatz zu den Ladenversionen, die man dort kaufen kann, wo man das Game am preiswertesten bekommt und so statt der 70€ auch durchaus zum Release / wenig später für 40€ und weniger ein Exemplar in den Händen halten kann (+ Wiederverkaufsmöglichkeit, Verleihmöglichkeit, etc.), so sieht es bei den Downloads doch anders aus.

Zudem ist die Preisgestaltung IMO doch überwiegend sehr viel überzogener als bei den „70€-Ladenversionen“. Ausnahmen gibt es auf allen drei Systemen, aber wenn das – was aktuell geboten wird – wirklich die Zukunft wird… Ne, danke.




*Star Wars: The Force Unleashed – schon 1.5 Millionen Käufer*


> After less than one week on store shelves worldwide, Star Wars: The Force Unleashed is on track to become the best-selling Star Wars game of all time. LucasArts today announced that more than 1.5 million customers worldwide have purchased Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, making it both the fastest-selling Star Wars game and LucasArts game ever. […]Although LucasArts shipped more than 4.3 million units of The Force Unleashed around the world in preparation for the game’s launch, unprecedented demand has led to the manufacture and distribution of additional copies.


 http://news.teamxbox.com/xbox/17648/Star-Wars-The-Force-Unleashed-Sells-15-Million-Units/


----------



## crackajack (24. September 2008)

*AW: .*

Werbung:
http://de.youtube.com/experiencewii


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. September 2008)

*AW: .*



			
				crackajack am 24.09.2008 09:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Werbung:
> http://de.youtube.com/experiencewii



Das Spiel juckt mich nicht die Bohne aber die Werbung ist klasse ^^


Morgen erscheint ja Mega Man 9
- ein fast unveränderter Port des NES (!) Spiels, also 4:3 usw.
- Basis-Preis 9,99$ bzw. 9,99€ im PAL-Store (oder 1000 Wii-Points und 800MS-Points im jeweiligen mehr als bescheuerten Punktesystem  )

Bereits bestätigter Download-Content (glaube nicht zum Release, aber mit Sicherheit ist der Kram schon fertig und wird eventuell sogar nur per Lizenz freigeschaltet, wobei die paar Byte wohl genauso groß wären wie ne Lizenzdatei...):


			
				cw schrieb:
			
		

> Endless Attack wird 300 Wii-Points kosten. Hier geht es darum in einer Stage ohne Ende möglichst weit zu kommen und einen Highscore zu brechen.
> 
> Proto Man Mode für 200 Wii-Points ermöglicht das Spiel als Proto Man zu erleben.
> 
> ...



IMO wäre dieser lächerliche Addon-Kram VIELLEICHT genug Rechtfertigung für den Preis bei einem sonst kaum veränderten NES-Titel - wenn er schon im Spiel dabei wäre.

In der Summe macht das  ca. 18€    
Ich erinnere, morgen erscheint für 17,99€ oder 19,99$ auch WipEout HD... mhhh 

Aber schön, dass Capcom keinen Versuch unternimmt sich wieder wenigstens etwas beliebter bei mir zu machen


----------



## Rabowke (24. September 2008)

*AW: .*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 24.09.2008 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen erscheint ja Mega Man 9
> - ein fast unveränderter Port des NES (!) Spiels, also 4:3 usw.
> - Basis-Preis 9,99$ bzw. 9,99€ im PAL-Store (oder 1000 Wii-Points und 800MS-Points im jeweiligen mehr als bescheuerten Punktesystem  )


Hmm, aus dem 4player - Test:

_Ich hatte schon seit langem den Verdacht, dass die Jungs und Mädels bei Capcom auf gute Weise nicht ganz dicht sind, jetzt habe ich endlich den Beweis! Obwohl es nicht so aussieht, so klingt oder sich so spielt, ist MegaMan 9 ein komplett neues Spiel, das konsequent und mit voller Absicht auf Alt getrimmt wurde - kein Remake, kein Fangame, obwohl es nachweislich von Fans für Fans mit Pixeln im Blut gemacht wurde._

 :-o   

Was stimmt nun?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. September 2008)

*AW: .*



			
				Rabowke am 24.09.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 24.09.2008 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mh, mein Fehler, dacht es wären Level oder ähnliches von früheren MM Titeln übernommen worden? Denn wenn es komplett neu hergestellt wurde, wieso ist es dann z.B. 4:3?
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=8YIis8GbgwM
Grafik ist dann von mir aus auch für Retro-Fans toll, aber wenn man bedenkt wie günstig heute so etwas zu programmieren ist, finde ich es eben ziemlich überteuert im Vergleich mit so manch anderem 9,99 Titel. (und wie gesagt, die Addons sind eine Frechheit)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. September 2008)

*Siren: Blood Curse / New Translation*

Nach ner Pause hab ich es endlich ganz durchgezockt, der Rest vom Spiel konnte genauso überzeugen wie das bisher von mir gespielte ^^

Insgesamt ist das Gameplay eine gute Mischung aus Aktion und Schleichen sowie ein paar Rätselaufgaben, alles je nach Akt mehr oder weniger betont. Sobald man eine Waffe hat, stellen die Shibitos keine soo große Gefahr mehr dar (dafür zieht man auf normal unbewaffnet eigentlich immer den  kürzeren, hier hilft nur flüchten/verstecken/Checkpoint starten). Aber es gibt sogar Level, bei denen man nie Waffen bekommt (das kleine Mädchen kann keine verwenden).
Gruselfaktor ist hoch, bei den Leveln bei Tag/Nebel lässt es logischerweise etwas nach (auch weil die dunklen Abschnitte mit Taschenlampe grafisch viel mehr hermachen).
Man kann viele Abschnitte entweder mit roher Gewalt oder mit Schleichen/Ablenken(oft durch "Rätsel" vorher) lösen, manchmal hilft nur eines von beiden um sich das Leben nicht unnötig schwer zu machen.
Es gibt einige Eskortiermissionen, normalerweise hasse ich die in Spielen aber bei Siren ging es gut. Meist greifen die Gegner eh eher den Spieler an bzw. darf man die andere Person eben nicht an einer unsicheren Stelle stehen lassen. Es ist auch möglich die Person auf Kommando z.B. in einem Schrank verstecken zu lassen, so dass man einfacher Gegner ausschalten/Aufgaben lösen kann. 

Übrigens hab ich eine Durchspielzeit von fast 19h! (wird aber mit allen Resets usw. gerechnet) Dabei hab ich gar nicht so viel erforscht und es gab nur ein paar Stellen wo ich sehr viele Neuversuche gebraucht habe bzw. gehangen bin (ok gerade in den ersten Leveln hab ich auch selber neugestartet wenn ich entdeckt wurde, MGS-Perfektionsdrang  ).
Denke selbst wenn man schnell spielt (ich hab halt eher Stealth gespielt, versucht die Gegnerwege zu analysieren etc.) kommt man locker auf 10h beim ersten Mal.
Hatte jedenfalls viel Spaß für wenig Geld ^^

Relativ angenehm ist, dass man sich nicht Heilitems (auto-Heilen aber man verträgt nicht viel), Muntion-suchen (gibt nur ne bestimmte Menge pro gefundener Schusswaffe und meist nimmt man eh nur das, mit dem man am besten auf Gegner einkloppen kann) oder Speicherpunkten (fair gesetzte Checkpoints) herumschlagen muss. Die Karte ist für dieses Genre eigentlich schon zu gut, ist eine 3D Karte mit der Angabe welche Türen sich nie öffnen lassen werden (schwarz) etc. und die Position einige Missionsziele werden sogar eingezeichnet.

Im Vergleich mit dem PS2-Original bringt die PS3-Technik überraschenderweise vor allem im Gameplay Vorteile: Das Sight-Jacking (also, dass man aus den Augen aller Gegner und Personen schauen kann) läuft flüssiger ab. Statt komplett in die andere Sicht zu wechseln hat man beim PS3-Remake einen Splitscreen. Links das eigene Bild (man kann weiter steuern, Aktionen ausführen usw.), rechts z.B. der gerade angewählte Zombie, aus dessem Sichtfeld man bleiben möchte.
So ist das ganze erst richtig nutzbar und man kann auch bis zu 3 Shibitos auf "Hot-Keys" legen, durch die man dann in der Sight-Jack-Sicht per Knopfdruck wechseln kann.

Technisch interessant: Der Splitscreen ist dynamisch, wenn man sich nicht bewegt wird automatisch rechte Bild weiter nach links geschoben, so hat man einen größeren Ausschnitt des Gegner-Sichtfeldes. Durch die Hotkeys sieht man, dass das Spiel sogar für jedes Sichtfeld die gesamte 16:9 Breite berechnet, denn hier werden im Sight-Jackmode bis zu 3 Splitscreens (neben der eigenen) als kleinere 16:9-Fenster angezeigt. Allerdings wird in diesen die Framerate dann massiv heruntergeschraubt (das eigentliche Spiel nicht und bei nur einer Hauptansicht auch nicht), allerdings kann man nur eine Ansicht verfolgen und sich gleichzeitig bewegen (während man im Sight-Jack-Modus Gegner sucht bleibt man stehen).

Story ist erst ein ziemlicher "mindfuck", am Ende wird im Prinzip aber fast alles erklärt/macht Sinn. Die letzte Sequenz könnte man auch etwas unpassend ansehen, aber irgendwie war es doch befriedigend da man die ganze Zeit Angst vor den Gegner hatte und es quasi ne schöne Genugtuung ist, wenn auch auf "cool" getrimmt.

als größten Knackpunkt könnte man die wenigen unterschiedlichen Gegnertypen (dafür sind die normalen Shibitos imo unglaublich viel besser als Zombie xy, denn jeder ist wirklich ein bestimmter Charakter. Da sie nicht sterben können sieht man sie auch ötetrs im Spiel, ggf. verändert) und die erneute Verwendung von Areale für mehrere Level ansehen. Ich fand letzteres aber nicht sooo schlimm, da man durch die Missionsaufgaben und der Atmo wenig auf Erkundungstour geht, so dass die Level dann nicht langweilig werden (zumal ja andere Gegner, Bereiche, Aufgaben, verschlossene/offene Türen anders usw.), beim ersten mal sieht man meist nur einen kleinen Teil der Level.
Außerdem ist es nicht unbedingt der grafisch beeindruckendste Titel.
Von den Siren1 Kennern hört man zudem, dass es neben dem Komfort auch an sich einfacher geworden ist, kann für Fans wohl durchaus von Nachteil sein (und es ist nicht 1:1 das gleiche Spiel sondern es gab mehr Charaktere und Areale), wenn man da schon eine Erwrtungshaltung hat.

Wiederspielwert:
Sämtliche Kapitel und Sequenzen lassen sich einzeln anwählen. Nach dem Durchspielen des Spiels kann man auch die Ergebnisse der einzelnen Level einsehen. Man kann beim starten dann auch einen Challenge Modus aktivieren, bei dem zu schlagende Spielzeit und zu erfüllende Ziele (Stealth, no kills etc.) angezeigt werden.
Man muss übrigens die Episoden für die beiden Schwierigkeitsgrade einfach und normal einzeln freispielen (ich hab auf normal gespielt, kann aber z.B. die letzte Episode nicht auf easy spielen sondern müsste erst mal wieder bei 1 anfangen).

Der Gore ist teils recht hoch, in der Hinsicht, dass die Sterbe- und Kill/Finisheranimationen (meist bei Stealthkills) teils ziemlich derbe sind. Z.B. ne Schaufel durch den Körper bohren (sichtbar) und weil die Schadenstexturen auch nett gemacht sind. Ist auch Gore, der eher der Atmo dienlich ist, wenn z.B. die spielbare Frau im Schein der Taschenlampe wie wild mit dem Messer oder Skalpell auf eine angreifende Zombie-Krankenschwester einsticht und danach komplett mit dem Blut des Gegner bespritzt ist, dann ist das schon krass.
Teils sind die Animationen sogar "lustig"/makaber, hier mal ne Zusammenstellung von zwei der Charaktere (die Hälfte davon hab ich noch nicht gesehen ^^):

http://www.dailymotion.com/related/x6ho0n_sirennt-howard_videogames/video/x6ho32_sirennt-samsol_videogames
(Musik ist btw. der  angesprochene Track, den man im Spiel "geschenkt" bekommt ^^)
Umgekehrt ist es auch einfach übel, wenn z.B. der Shibito mit einer Waffe den eigenen Charakter regelrecht hinrichtet.

Das Archiv ist super (im Spiel und im Menü einsehbar), die meisten Story-bezogenen Gegenstände bekommt man automatisch, so dass man nicht ganz im Dunkeln steht (erklärt viel bzw. kann mans elber Schlüsse ziehen).
Sehr vieles ist aber optional und teilweise muss man dafür einige Voraussetzungen getroffen haben, anderes lässt sich schnell finden wenn man es durch Spielhilfen weiß (werde mich da wohl jetzt noch dran setzen). Da man die Kapitel wählen kann und man meist direkt nach dem Fund den Level abbrechen kann, geht das aber recht fix.

teils gibt es auch nette Sachen zu entdecken. Von einem gefundenen Handy konnte man z.B. die darauf gespeicherten Bilder (im Spiel nicht einsehbar) auf die PS3-Festplatte exportieren. Darin zu sehen ist der vorherige Japan-Trip eines der Charaktere  und wie er dann die Siren-Zeichen im Wald entdeckt usw.
Sind echte Fotos, da man bei dem Spiel sich neben dem Soundtrack und "fake" Internet-Seiten (z.B. die Adresse eines Blogs von einem der Charaktere findet man über das Archiv) auch die Mühe gemacht hat, Schauspieler für die Charaktere zu casten (es gibt einzelne Videoaufnahmen mit ihnen, normalerweise sind die Sequeznen ingame. Übrigens ist die US-Version in der Hinsicht scheinbar geschnitten, bei dem Real-Intro sieht man nicht direkt die Opferung, bei der Asia und ich glaube auch bei der PAL ist das nicht so)

Den OST-Track genocide gibt es übrigens nach dem Durchspielen (läuft in der Endsequenz) als verkürzte Fassung im Archive (Mp3-Player von Howard). Per Knopfdruck wird sogar der Song als mp3 auf die PS3 in den Musikbereich gespeichert! Finde ich jedenfalls ne tolle Idee und ein schönes Goodie fürs Durchspielen (mp3 ist getagged, Albumcover gibts z.B. bei amazon.jp, auch mit dem PS3-Browser falls man den PC-Umweg sparen will ^^)

Als Menüpunkt lässt sich sogar noch "Mini-Games" freischalten wenn man ein bestimmtes Archiv-Item findet (sind so extrem simple Spiele eines Handhelds aus den 70er Jahren, muss man aber online sein da es eigentlich ne Flashseite ist, der PS3-Browser ist aber außer kurz durch den Mauszeiger nicht sichtbar)
Kurz: Man hat sich viel Mühe für das Spiel und das drumherum gegeben.

Mit am besten fand ich die Level, in denen man Bella (das 10jährige Mädchen) steuert, da man hier keine Möglichkeiten hat anzugreifen (ergo Gegner sind die absolute Bedrohung). Da gabs dann nachts alleine im Dunkeln mit lauten Surround so einige böse Momente   
Hier mal Kapitel 1 aus Episode 3 (also noch sehr früh, die ersten drei Episoden sind übrigens an reinem Spielinhalt weniger gehaltvoll als die späteren), ein wenig Spoiler wenn man sich schon ein wenig mit Siren befasst hatte:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=2H-tdfju0x4
Merkt man natürlich, dass der schon weiß was zu tun ist. Ich bin erstmal alle Gegner durchgegangen/abgespeichert und man braucht ne Weile um den Wecker zu finden. Auch ist er so schnell, dass man nicht mehr sieht wie Shibito-Sol in das Krankenhaus einbricht und dann wirklich durch die Gänge hechtet, da hab ich gestaunt ^^

Anders als in vielen Spielen störte mich das Missionsdesign hier nicht so sehr, war aber auch nicht bunt und mit Highscores aufgemacht sonder passend zum Spiel und eher ne Bereicherung durch die Direktanwahl.
Am Anfang und Ende einer Episoden gibt es eine kurze Zusammenfassung von Szenen der Kapitel der letzten Episode und der nächsten Episode, jedes Mal ein kleiner Cliffhanger (also wie bei einer TV-Serie). Fand es erst ein wenig überflüssig bei der Disk-Version, aber man kommt so gut wieder rein wenn man die nächste Episode erst später spielt.

Letztendlich für Genre-Fans eigentlich Pflicht, bei dem Preis können aber auch Neugierige reinschauen. Gerade das Gameplay ist halt was "neues" (ok, gabs schon bei der PS2-Serie  ) oder besser gesagt anders, die intelligente Nutzung/Einbindung von Sight.Jacking und Schleichphasen in Kombination mit japanischem Horror und andersartigen Gegnern hat mir jedenfalls gut gefallen und ich ärgere mich nur, dass ich es nicht schon zu PS2 Seiten gezockt hatte (wobei sich die westlichen Charaktere gut machen und das Spiel wie gesagt viel besser zu spielen ist).


----------



## klausbyte (24. September 2008)

*AW: Siren: Blood Curse / New Translation*

Sind die ersten schon mit dem neuen Starwars durch und wollen es für die PS3 verkaufen?


----------



## vinc (24. September 2008)

*AW: Siren: Blood Curse / New Translation*



			
				klausbyte am 24.09.2008 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die ersten schon mit dem neuen Starwars durch und wollen es für die PS3 verkaufen?



Pssst, klausbyte. Kannst du nochmal schnell auf meinen Post schaun?



			
				 vinc am 22.09.2008 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 22.09.2008 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## klausbyte (25. September 2008)

*AW: Siren: Blood Curse / New Translation*



			
				vinc am 24.09.2008 22:13 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 24.09.2008 21:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Samsung  LE 37 R82
37"
3 x hdmi
2 x scart
1 x vga
ca. 10-15 so bunte Chinchdinger  aller Arten.
im Saturn von 21.9 bis 27.9
599 Euro + 100 Euro Saturngutschein.

Sind bestimmt eh scho alle weg bevor ich mir einen kaufen kann, schon wieder ein Tag ohne Bafög


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. September 2008)

*Ankündigungsversuch #2*

*Neue Meldung auf Bungie.net - Kommt heute eine Ankündigung?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.bungie.net/defaultsi.aspx


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. September 2008)

*Demo*

*Demo zu Mirror's Edge kommt heute (für Xbox & PS3)*
http://www.n4g.com/News-204376.aspx 

Nachtrag: Und schon wieder dementiert:
*Es kommt heute keine Demo*
http://www.n4g.com/xbox360/News-204455.aspx


----------



## Mothman (25. September 2008)

*AW: Demo*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.09.2008 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> *Demo zu Mirror's Edge kommt heute (für Xbox & PS3)*
> http://www.n4g.com/News-204376.aspx


Sorry, für die wohl dumme Frage. Ich habe meine PS3 erst seit Kurzem und habe die noch kaum benutzt, daher weiß ich nicht so gut bescheid.
Ist die Demo dann kostenlos im PS3-Store herunterzuladen? Oder wie kommt man als PS3 Nutzer an die Demo?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (25. September 2008)

*AW: Demo*



			
				Mothman am 25.09.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Demo dann kostenlos im PS3-Store herunterzuladen?


Yap. Am besten ein Profil einrichten, dessen fiktive Adresse in den USA liegt, denn der US-Store hat in der Regel die wesentlich bessere Auswahl. Ganz zu schweigen vom übersichtlicheren Design


----------



## Mothman (25. September 2008)

*AW: Demo*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 25.09.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 25.09.2008 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Antwort und den Tipp. Werde ich mal direkt nachher ausprobieren.


----------



## McDrake (25. September 2008)

*AW: Demo*



			
				Mothman am 25.09.2008 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Antwort und den Tipp. Werde ich mal direkt nachher ausprobieren.


Kannst ja auch gleich noch nen Japan-Account machen


----------



## Mothman (25. September 2008)

*AW: Demo*



			
				McDrake am 25.09.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 25.09.2008 14:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann man da auch kein Ärger bekommen, wenn man mit dem selben Anschluss schon einen echten Account hat? Ich denke mal, da kräht kein Hahn nach. aber man weiß ja nie...


----------



## vinc (25. September 2008)

*AW: Demo*



			
				Mothman am 25.09.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man da auch kein Ärger bekommen, wenn man mit dem selben Anschluss schon einen echten Account hat? Ich denke mal, da kräht kein Hahn nach. aber man weiß ja nie...



Afaik wurde bisher nicht dagegen vorgegangen. Erreichen könnte Sony dies mit Sperrung der IP-Ranges der Accounts aus "nicht Account Ländern".
Ist bisher geschehen und evtl sogar absicht, damit man auch hier an das komplette Content rankommt ohne mit dem deutschen Jugendschutz in Konflikt zu kommen.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (25. September 2008)

*AW: Demo*

Hab jetzt die ersten 12 Spiele im Be-a-Pro-Modus von NHL 09 (PS3) gespielt, 3x8 Minuten je. In 8 dieser 12 Spiele gings bis zum Shootout und insgesamt hat meine Mannschaft 8 Tore erzielt bei 6 Gegentoren. 

Ich weiss, dass ich ein eher unterdurchschnittlicher Spieler bin, aber ist ein so extrem defensiver Spielverlauf Absicht? 

Von diesen 14 Toren wurden genau zwei direkt durch einen Schuss erzielt, der Rest war Gewurschtel, Aussetzer der Goalie-KI und abgefälschte Schüsse. Ich selbst geb mit Abstand die meisten Schüsse ab, gute Schüsse, und obwohl 3/4 davon Direktabnahmen sind, hab ich meine drei Tore ausschliesslich via Schlagschuss von der blauen Linie erzielt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. September 2008)

*AW: Demo*



			
				vinc am 25.09.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 25.09.2008 16:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wird quasi komplett toleriert von Sony.
Es gibt auch keine PSN-Richtlinien, die direkt verbieten würden Demos aus anderen Stores zu spielen oder ähnliches. Es steht nur geschrieben, dass man bei der Eingabe der Adresse für die PSN ID seine eigenen und richtigen Daten verwenden soll. Dagegen verstößt man natürlich, wenn man sich z.B. einen US-Account macht (da man keinen US-Wohnsitz hat).
Genauso wäre es aber "verboten" falsche Daten anzugeben, ich wette nicht wenige geben im PSN nicht ihre richtige Adresse an (außer die, die damals die gratis Blu-ray zugeschickt bekommen wollten ^^).
Sprich, Sony prüft das nicht nach und es wurden auch keine Accounts deswegen gelöscht.

Sony hat mit dem Video-Store gezeigt, dass es für sie ein Klacks ist sämtliche anderen Länder von einem Store-Bereich auszusperren, so effektiv, dass man es mit einfachen Proxys nicht überwinden kann. Hier hat aber die Filmindustrie solche bescheuerten Vorgaben, im Spieleangebot ist Sony der Hausherr und da sind eben sämtliche PS3-Spiele regionfree und das PSN eben auch. (wobei es sein kann, das auch alle Entwickler freiwillig mitziehen).

Ich hole da gerne immer mal das Beispiel Uncharted Demo raus:
- US-Entwicklerstudio
- US-Demo von Uncharted 1-2 Wochen vor der PAL-Demo veröffentlicht (Spiel kam aber auch 1-2 Wochen später hier raus)
- am Release-Tag stellten die PAL-User fest, dass es beim Start der Demo auf PAL-Konsolen einen Fehler gibt (das kann ganz banale Gründe haben wie falsches Sprachpaket, PAL-Check etc.)
- promt beschwerte man sich (und eigentlich ja total unberechtigt), u.a. im PS-Blog
- Die Entwickler setzten sich hin und nach dem WE wurde eine neue, auch für PAL-User, funktionierende US-Demoversion veröffentlicht.



Die einzige Gefahr die ich sehe ist, dass irgendjemand mal in Deutschland Sony auf die Finger klopft, weil man zu einfach an indizierte Spieledemos etc. kommt und wir dann von diesem region-free System ausgeschlossen werden...



btw. PAL-Update ist da:
http://www.consolewars.de/news/22325/neue_inhalte_im_eu_playstation_store/
WipEout ist schon am laden   


@accounts:
Für 99% aller verfügbaren PS-Store-Inhalte brauch man nur einen UK- (etwas besser als Ösi), US- und JP-Account, jeweils 5min Arbeit, einmalig. Man braucht die auch nur um die Downloads zu starten, den Rest kann man mit dem einen Spielaccount machen.

siehe Signatur für mehr Infos und Listen wo was zu findet ist


----------



## Mothman (25. September 2008)

*AW: Demo*

Ok, hat wunderbar geklappt mit dem US-Account. Habe die "berühmte" Wall Street Adresse genommen.   

Aber mal ganz allgemein:
Die Mirrors Edge Demo ist wohl aber leider noch nicht online. Ich finde jedenfalls weder im deutschen noch im englischen Store etwas. Da sind nur Wallpaper und Themes zu dem Spiel. Da heißt es wohl noch etwas warten. Oder habe ich grundsätzlich was verpeil?^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. September 2008)

*AW: Demo*



			
				Mothman am 25.09.2008 18:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder habe ich grundsätzlich was verpeil?^^


Mein Update weiter oben. Die Meldung hat sich als falsch herausgestellt.



*Halo 3-Erweiterung(?) im Teaser*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Teaser-Trailer
http://www.bungie.net/News/content.aspx?type=topnews&cid=15574


Nachtrag: Es ist eine neue Halo 3-Kampagne, wie man an der Teaserbeschreibung im Dashboard sehen kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachtrag 2: *Relase der Erweiterung am 06.01.2009?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/09/25/date-discovered-in-bungie-teaser-possible-release/


----------



## Mothman (25. September 2008)

*AW: Demo*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.09.2008 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 25.09.2008 18:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, schade. 

Das Update hatte ich nicht gesehen, weil es bei mir auf der vorherigen Seite ist.


----------



## Sc4rFace (25. September 2008)

*AW: Not Revenge. Punishment!*



			
				klausbyte am 23.09.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wusste nicht, dass das nur ein Splinters Cell Clone ist.


  da stellen sich mir die fußnägel  du brauchst wohl ne ladung spielgeschichte


----------



## klausbyte (26. September 2008)

*AW: Not Revenge. Punishment!*



			
				Sc4rFace am 25.09.2008 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 23.09.2008 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gestern mal wieder eine Mission gespielt (30 Min gebraucht nur um zu checken wo ich hin muss) teilweise war ich so frustriert das ich einfach nur durchgelaufen bin.. dann hat es plötzlich auch mit dem schießen geklappt. Ich glaub ich muss ein Level immer erst komplett säubern bevor ich diese doofen Geheimwege finde


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. September 2008)

*Vermischte News*

*Japan-Hardwarezahlen vom 15.09 bis 22.09*

```
akt.	letzte Woche
NDS	61.242	63.859
Wii	29.921	29.686
PSP	28.674	30.156
360	13.777	28.188
PS3	8.156	8.053
PS2	7.720	7.669
```
 http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=22326


*Fable 2 – Details zur Vorbestelleraktion*


> Microsoft gibt bekannt, dass am 29. September in Deutschland die Vorbestellaktion für Fable II starten wird. Wer das Spiel ab diesem Tag bei ausgewählten Händlern vorbestellt und eine Anzahlung leistet, bekommt das Spiel nicht nur am ersten Tag, sondern zusätzlich noch einen Code, um das Xbox Live Arcade Spiel Fable II Pub Games herunter zu laden. Darin können 15 exklusive Items und Entwurfsskizzen erspielt werden, die es sonst nirgendwo anders gibt. Zusätzlich startet man das Spiel mit 2000 Goldstücken.
> 
> Folgende Händler unterstützen die Vorbestellaktion in Deutschland:
> 
> ...


 http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=22334


* Banjo-Kazooie Bilder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://screenshots.teamxbox.com/screen/80051/BanjoKazooie/


*Banjo-Vorbestellaktion (Teilnehmende Händler / noch unvollständig)*


> •  UK: Amazon, Play.com, Game and Gamestation
> •  USA: Amazon, EBGames, GameStop and GameCrazy
> •  FRANCE: Micromania and Game
> •  SPAIN: Game
> ...


 http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/09/25/nuts-and-bolts-retailer-pre-order-info-for-free-banjo/


* Tenchu: Shadow Assault kommt für XBLA*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Tenchu: Shadow Assault appears to be a multiplayer (up to 4 players over Live) party game, although the trailer has what appears to be co-operative sections. According to the site's listing the genre is referred to as a Trap Action title which does point to a party and coop experience ... albeit with one mode.
> 
> Interestingly enough the website for the From Software developed title lists the title will be made available on October 8 for 800MS points. While the title has been rated by the CERO, Japan's rating board for games, it has yet to pop-up on the ESRB website for release in North America. Possible Japan only release? Maybe, but we'll have to wait and see.


Trailer: http://www.tenchu.net/sat/asx/sat_teaser_promo.asx
http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/09/26/tenchu-shadow-assault-revealed-for-xbla/


*Damnation – Trailer*
http://www.bigdownload.com/games/damnation/pc/damnation-verticality-trailer-hd/


----------



## frogi (26. September 2008)

*Problem mit Router*

Hi,
ich verbinde meinen Router per LAN Kabel mit der Xbox 360. 
Scheitere aber immer am "IP Test". 
Er findet nie eine IP.

Was muss ich noch einstellen, damit ich wieder auf Xbox Live zugreifen kann?


Danke


----------



## Iceman (26. September 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Router*



			
				frogi am 26.09.2008 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich verbinde meinen Router per LAN Kabel mit der Xbox 360.
> Scheitere aber immer am "IP Test".
> Er findet nie eine IP.
> ...



Entweder muss dein Router DHCP unterstützen und der Xbox so ne IP zuweisen oder du musst die Einstellungen (ergo IP, Gateway etc.) in der Xbox Konfiguration speichern.


----------



## frogi (26. September 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Router*



			
				Iceman am 26.09.2008 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 26.09.2008 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DHCP unterstützt er und ist aktiviert, geht aber trotzdem nicht.
Habe schon manuelle Eingaben probiert, klappt auch nicht. 
Was wären denn hierfrür logische Beispiele?

Edit: Jetzt klappts auf einmal...Technik....muss ich nicht verstehen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. September 2008)

*PS3-Betas*

moah,

An einige PAL-PSN-ID-Email-Adressen wurden Codes für eine Killzone 2 Beta verschickt.

Und scheinbar hat das Auswahlverfahren viel mit dem Onlineverhalten zu tun (oft on bzw. viel Online-Spielen, daher bekomme wohl ich nie was  ). Bekommen nämlich öfters die gleichen Leute die ganze Sachen.
Ist auch wieder ne closed Beta (wenn alle wie LBP sind, kann man aber zumindest "ausleihen", wenn mal 1-2 Tage eh nicht zocken würde. Also quasi das Absicherungssystem wie ehemals bei Warhawk)

also ruhig mal alle Emailadressen euer gesamten PSN-ID-Sammlung checken, schwirren ja auch neben Killzone 2 noch Beta-Zugangscodes für Home, Socom: Confrontation, Resistance 2 und LIttleBigPlanet (hier auch SP-Modus) sowie MotorStorm 2 Demo herum.

Gibt aber noch andere Möglichkeiten, gerade zur LBP-Beta werden auf vielen Seiten ein paar Betakeys verlost.


Immerhin die LBP-Beta konnte ich mal zocken, überraschenderweise macht der Standard-SP süchtig, ziemlich geschickt dass man die ganzen Sachen für den Editor erst erspielen muss.
Komplex, aber gleichzeitig einfach zu steuern bzw. gut erklärt. In der Beta kann man sich auch schon bereits fleißig Sachen bauen, Sticker machen (übrigens geht auch die alte Eyetoy Kamera) und sogar an Leute aus der PSN-Freundesliste schicken bzw. hochladen.



Achja und WipEout HD ist hammer ^^ Allein den Zone Modus kann man mit eigener Musik eigentlich ewig spielen 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=A2FIGOEeOVM


----------



## klausbyte (26. September 2008)

*AW: PS3-Betas*

ist der zone-modus so wie audiosurf?

Das Spiel kommt au her  wenn ich meinen neuen TV habe  
Vorher eh keni Geld .. ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. September 2008)

*AW: PS3-Betas*



			
				klausbyte am 26.09.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ist der zone-modus so wie audiosurf?
> 
> Das Spiel kommt au her  wenn ich meinen neuen TV habe
> Vorher eh keni Geld .. ^^



14/18€ dafür gehen immer ^^

Und ja, an sich ist das Konzept ähnlich zu Audiosurf.

Die Level werden aber nicht generiert, sondern es sind die normalen Strecken, nur in diese ähhh Farben eingetaucht.
Das besondere am Zone-Modus ist, dass die Geschwindigkeit bzw. die Klasse des Schiffes immer weiter steigt und dies gerade wenn man nur die ersten Klassen gewöhnt ist ziemlich krank wird ^^
Mit jeder Geschwindigkeitsstufe ändert sich dann die Farbgestaltung.

Die Musik (Spiel und auch die eigene von der Festplatte) hat diverse optische Einflüsse wie an den Anzeigetafeln, dem Boden und auch hier und da blinkt was zu einem bestimmten Teil der Musik. Macht dann irgendwie Spaß jedes Mal andere eigene Tracks reinzuhauen um zu schauen wie es sich damit so fährt.
Ich glaube es wurde sogar etwas entschärft, früher hätten sich wohl noch die Farben zur Musik angepasst aber soviel man weiß war der Zone-Modus der Grund, warum WipEout beim Epilepsie-Test durchgefallen ist und verschoben wurde 

Als nächstes muss ich mir aber mal ne Playlist speziell für WipEout erstellen, damit ich nicht mehr die Alben durchforsten muss ^^ Habs auch schwerer da ich eigentlich kein Techno etc. höre


----------



## klausbyte (27. September 2008)

*AW: PS3-Betas*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2008 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube es wurde sogar etwas entschärft, früher hätten sich wohl noch die Farben zur Musik angepasst aber soviel man weiß war der Zone-Modus der Grund, warum WipEout beim Epilepsie-Test durchgefallen ist und verschoben wurde


Also doch so wie Audisurf. Geil!

Ne 18 Euro gehn wirklich nimme 

Kann ich mir das bedenkenlos für 18 Dollar kaufen im Amishop? Da lohnen sich die 1% Transferaufpreis ja richtig


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. September 2008)

*AW: PS3-Betas*



			
				klausbyte am 27.09.2008 09:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 26.09.2008 20:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joa nur besser, geiler etc ^^

Und kostet im us-store 20$, also 15€, ich dachte ich unterstütze mal die europäischen Entwickler (und es war ein paar Stunden früher verfügbar  )

btw:
Wie erwartet hat man WipEout HD genau unter die Lupe genommen, denn es war etwas schwer zu glauben, dass das Spiel native 1080p bei konstanten 60frames und dieser Optik (+eigentlich keine Grafikfehler, Tearing, Popups, Aliasing oder sowas) rendern kann.
Die Antwort ist ein Jein 
http://insidethedigitalfoundry.blogspot.com/2008/09/wipeout-hds-1080p-sleight-of-hand.html
Die technik-Leute sind recht begeistert, weil Studio Liverpool die Idee hatte, die horizontale Auflösung (zur Erinnerung, die PS3 hat nen horizontalen Scaler, z.B. GT5p nutzt dieses um nativ etwas zwischen 720p und 1080p zu erzeugen, wobei die vertikale dann wirklich 1080 hat, was bei vielen Speilen optisch wichtiger ist) dynamisch anzupassen.
Sprich statt die FPS runter zu drücken wenn mal viel auf dem Bildschirm los ist, wird die horizontale Auflösung gesenkt


> WipEout HD uses a dynamic framebuffer, rendering at anything from 1280x1080 to 1920x1080, depending on load. Most of the time it is 1920x1080.


Davon merkt man nichts (geht so schnell, ist nur die Horizontale und in diesem Bereich wären eh kaum Unterschiede sichtbar) und ist vielleicht das erste Spiel mit so einem Trick.
Vielleicht ja in Zukunft ne Möglichkeit um mehr 1080p Spiele zu entwickeln (im Fall von WipEout ist selbst die niedrigste Auflösung noch weit größer als 720p und es sieht einfach messerscharf aus).


----------



## klausbyte (27. September 2008)

*AW: PS3-Betas*

Also es ist problemlos möglich alles ausm Ami Shop zu installieren?
Weil Gutiar Hero Songs gehen nicht ..


----------



## BlackDead (27. September 2008)

*AW: PS3-Betas*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.09.2008 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 27.09.2008 09:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Warum sollte es besser sein?
Wenn sich nur die Farben verändern klingt das für mich eher langweilig.  
Gäbe es zur Musik passende generierte Stecke wäre das eher interessant als ein paar blinkende Farben am Streckenrand und ein paar Geschwindigkeitsveränderungen. 
Aber bevor ich es nicht selber gespielt habe erlaube ich mir kein Urteil.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. September 2008)

*AW: PS3-Betas*



			
				BlackDead am 27.09.2008 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 27.09.2008 10:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hatte ich auch anders gemeint, nämlich in dem Bezug dass bei WipEout ja noch mehr dabei ist, inklusive Grafik ^^ In dem Kontext wirklich missverständlich sry.

Außerdem wird bei Audiosurf doch die Strecke selbst nicht an der Musik angepasst - die ist nämlich doch immer gleich (sry falls ich falsch liege, hab es nicht selbst gespielt), eine Endloskurs mit mit langezogenen Kurven. Die Musik wird bei AS deutlicher in den Vordergrund gerückt als im Zone-Modus von WO, der "Effekt" (z.B. das einsetzen einer schnellen/lauten Passage) ist bei AS glaube ich wirklich größer.

vom Gameplay eh ist eh schwer zu vergleichen, bei AS ist man doch nur auf Schienen und hat 3 mögliche Spuren auf denen man Blöcke einsammeln muss oder? WO ist einfach ein normales Rennspiel und entsprechend haben auch die Kurse Schikanen, Schanzen usw. 
Kannst dir das verlinkte youtube Vidoe anschauen ob das langweilig ist (die Geschwindigkeitserhöhung klingt jetzt nicht spektakulär, wirkt sich aber nervenaufreibend aus^^).



@Klaus:
Es gibt bei Addons öfters die Beschränkung, dass man die dazugehörige Spielfassung braucht (also US-Version + addon aus US-Store).
PSN-Titel kann man aber eigentlich bedenkenlos auch im US-Store kaufen, da diese ja regionfree sind bzw. eben selber die Vollversion darstellen, ein eventuelles WO-Addon würde ich dann aber aus dem gleichen Store kaufen.


----------



## klausbyte (27. September 2008)

*AW: PS3-Betas*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.09.2008 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem wird bei Audiosurf doch die Strecke selbst nicht an der Musik angepasst - die ist nämlich doch immer gleich (sry falls ich falsch liege, hab es nicht selbst gespielt), eine Endloskurs mit mit langezogenen Kurven.


Die strecke ist jedes mal anders. Langsame Parts von einem Lied lassen dich schön langsam den Berg hinaufjuckeln, aber wenn dann das tobende Inferno kommt gehts steil bergab. Wie die Kurven berechnet werden, weiß ich nicht. Sind aber definitiv jedes mal anders. 
Wobei die Kurven eh egal sind, man kann ja nich raus fliegen und au net schneller durch kommen 


> Die Musik wird bei AS deutlicher in den Vordergrund gerückt als im Zone-Modus von WO, der "Effekt" (z.B. das einsetzen einer schnellen/lauten Passage) ist bei AS glaube ich wirklich größer.


bin ich ja mal gespannt ob Wipeout da auf den gleichen Drogen mit Audiosurf konkurieren kann


----------



## BlackDead (27. September 2008)

*AW: PS3-Betas*

In Audisurf wird den Strecke schon der Musik angepasst aber man fährt nur mehreren Spuren entlang um die Blöcke einzusammeln man hat also nicht wirklich Einfluss auf das Fahrt. 
Aber Audisurf und Wipeout kann man sowieso nicht vergleichen das eine ist ein Rennspiel und das andere ein Puzzelspiel und die Schwerpunkte liegen zu weit auseinander.


----------



## klausbyte (28. September 2008)

*AW: PS3-Betas*

da ihr freaks, da ex.
[PS3] Afrika wohl nun doch auch in Europa
from onpsx.net News

Laut unseren Kollegen von Play3-live.com soll Sony eine Europa-Veröffentlichung von Afrika für nächstes Jahr auf der Photokina in Köln bekannt gegeben haben. Eine offizielle Bestätigung steht aber noch aus.


Fotonerds!
Naja evtl. hol ich mirs ja auch, wär nich das erste mal das ich was im Vorfeld total doof finde und sich das dann doch ändert


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. September 2008)

*Neuauflage des Nintendo DS geplant?*

Wie das französische Portal „nintendo-mag.com“ unter Berufung auf „Nikkei.Net“ berichtet, arbeitet Nintendo an einer neuen Auflage des DS. Mit der neusten Version will sich Nintendo technisch grob an die PSP annähern und einen Handheld präsentieren, der mehr mobile Bedürfnisse befriedigen soll. Konkret wird von einer integrierten Digitalkamera, einem SD-Slot, verbesserter W-LAN-Leistung, minimal größeren Bildschirmen und einer Softwarelösung gesprochen, die das Abspielen von Videos und Musik ermöglichen soll. Dies ist zwar bereits mit dem „Nintendo MP3-Modul“ und Lösungen von Fremdanbietern möglich, jedoch belegen diese Konzepte den GBA-Slot bei den bisherigen DS-Versionen. Der Start des nicht näher spezifizierten Spielzeugs soll noch 2008 in Japan erfolgen. Über einen weltweiten Release ist noch nichts bekannt. Eine offizielle Stellungnahme von Nintendo liegt ebenfalls noch nicht vor. Preislich soll das Gerät allerdings höher angesiedelt sein. In Japan wird man voraussichtlich 20.000 Yen auf den Tresen legen müssen, während die aktuelle DSLite-Variante für 16.800 Yen zu bekommen ist.

Meine Meinung: Nintendo DS mit groben PSP-Grundzügen? Der „ideale“ Handheld? Eine Reaktion auf Apples „Drohung“ massiv in den Gamemarkt einzusteigen? 

*Nachtrag*: Nintendo hat die Gerüchte mittlerweile dementiert. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## frogi (28. September 2008)

*Jasper*

Gibt es jetzt eigentlich schon erste Infos zu "Jasper" für die 360 ?
Wurden schon erste Exemplare ausgeliefert, wenn nein, wann wird es soweit sein?
Irgendwelche News bezüglich "Jasper" ?


Danke


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. September 2008)

*AW: Jasper*



			
				frogi am 28.09.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwelche News bezüglich "Jasper" ?


Ja. 
*Jasper-Konsolen tauchen im Handel auf / Produktionsdatum & Details*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> According to the Xbox 360 DVD Drive Database, it appears Xbox 360s outfitted with the much-anticipated Jasper chipset have finally started showing up in stores and at online retailers.
> *The key things to look for when buying a new Xbox 360 with the Jasper chipset is a manufacturing date (MFR) as early as 2008-08-06, Lot 8031 and up, and Team CSON.*
> (You may have to bribe your local GameSpot salesperson to poke his or her finger through the serial number window of 360 box to inspect the manufacturing date.)


 http://joeygadget.com/2008/09/29/jasper-equipped-xbox-360s-arrive-manufacturing-date-lot-and-team-details-revealed/


*UK: Userbase*
DS – 7,1 Millionen
Wii – 3,6 Millionen
PSP – 2,9 Millionen
Xbox 360 – 2,3 Millionen
PS 3 – 1,4 Millionen
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/PC-CDROM/3933/1854893/Allgemein.html


----------



## LowriderRoxx (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Jasper*

Little Big Planet Beta Keys gibts morgen im Newsletter von GameTrailers.com.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Jasper*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 01.10.2008 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Little Big Planet Beta Keys gibts morgen im Newsletter von GameTrailers.com.



LBP / die Beta ist so geil  

MM hat die Gratwanderung tatsächlich hinbekommen:

Der Stil ist putzig, aber cool.
Der Create-Modus ist einfach zu bedienen, aber komplex.
Der Story-Modus ist (bisher) im Gameplay simpel, aber macht süchtig (Sachen für Editor).
Die Onlinefunktionen (Teilen, Verschicken, Einladen) sind intuitiv, aber sehr effizient.


Imo die beste Idee war, so viele Sachen für den Editor durch den Single-Player Modus freizuschalten: 
Erst mal sind an allen möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen im Story-Level Blasen vorhanden, die direkt Items enthalten. Dann gibt es noch ein paar extra Belohnungen für das Durchspielen, für das Durchspielen ohne Lebensverlust sowie das Sammeln aller Gegenstände im Level.
Die Level spielen sich zwar so schon gut (eben 2D-bis-3D Plattformer mit den typischen LBP-Eigenheiten wie das Greifen von bestimmten Materialen etc. ), aber so ist man wirklich motiviert den Level zu spielen und vor allem erneut zu zocken um alles zu bekommen.

Selbstredend kann man alle Spielmodi auch auf der Couch zu viert im Offline-Coop spielen und/oder (gemischt ist möglich) mit bis zu 3 anderen Spielern online (wobei das beim Create-Modus noch nachgereicht wird). Dadurch kann man sich auch die Gegenstände zeigen lassen  Bzw. es gibt sogar schon eine Stelle, für die man zwei Spieler braucht (zwei Schalter bedienen).
Selbst bei Story-Leveln können übrigens Kommentare gegeben werden (statt nur hochgeladene Level), hat mir sehr geholfen alle Sachen zu finden ^^

Die Animationen sind extrem "knuffig", nicht nur die bekannten Lachen-, Weinen- usw. Animationen aber z.B. der Selbstmord eines Sackboys (zum Zurücksetzen) läuft so ab, dass das Vieh die Luft anhält und dann platzt ^^ (klingt nicht putzig, muss man sehen ^^)
Oder dass der eigene Sackboy beim Voice-Chat den Mund bewegt, wenn man spricht 

Was im Moment bereits gebaut wurde bzw. im Bau ist, ist sowieso klasse.

Aber was schreib ich viel, es war ja klar ^^


Ich hoffe die Begeisterung schwappt auch auf die "casual"/Nebenher-Spielende Käuferschicht über, so dass LBP ein großer Erfolg wird (und mehr Spiele mit solchen Konzepten entwickelt werden bzw. LBP entsprechend auch mit Zahlen gewürdigt wird).
Was man so liest in Foreneinträgen etc. scheint dies ja der Fall zu sein. Oder man misst es daran, wie bei Verteilung von Betakeys ohne Gewinnspiel etc. diese Seiten gekilled werden durch den Ansturm ^^ (selbst die LBP-Seite/Sony selbst)


Die TGS scheint für PS3-Besitzer auch interessant zu werden, Sony hat 9 unbekannte PS3-Projekte, die auf der TGS in spielbarer Form gezeigt werden sollen (davon sind sicher einige auch PSN-Titel, aber das bei Sony bisher meist was interessantes ^^), großer Kandidat ist natürlich das neue Projekt von Team ICO.
http://scrawlfx.com/2008/09/sony-to-announce-11-ps3-titles-at-tgs-08


----------



## klausbyte (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Jasper*

Geil!!


----------



## Bonkic (2. Oktober 2008)

*Nintendo-PK*

*Nintendo kündigt DSi an*



> Nintendo just confirmed that the newly announced the DSi will be 12 percent thinner than the DS Lite, and will get rid of the GBA slot completely.
> 
> The DSi will also include, as leaked by the Nikkei, two built-in cameras according to blog reports, and music playback.
> 
> ...



*Nintendo `erlaubt` SD-Karten als Speicherlösung*



> Nintendo just announced that it is to allow Wii games to be downloaded from its store and saved onto SD cards.
> 
> The move comes as part of the firm’s ongoing Japanese press conference.
> 
> Users will be able to use memory cards in this way starting in spring 2009.



_vg247_

edit1: 
consolewars hat mehr und auch bilder vom neuen ds.

edit2:
 hier die offiz. dsi- seite:
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/dsi.html

edit3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit4:
darüberhinaus wurden diverse bekannte titel gezeigt , aber auch ein paar neue angekündigt, bspw *sin and punishment 2*, ein neues *punch-out* (wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin, ob das wirkliche eine neuankündigung ist).

dazu wurde ein relaunch diverser gamecube klassiker (ua *pikmin*) angekündigt.
ein schelm, wer....  

edit5:
hier gibts ein video mit kurzen ausschnitten aus teils neuen, teils bekannten titeln.
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n10/conference2008fall/mov/wii.html?n1
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n10/conference2008fall/mov/ds.html?n10

nintendo traut sich jetzt sogar blut in seinen eigenen videos zu zeigen- oho.
besonders sehenswert ists aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nintendo-PK*



			
				Bonkic am 02.10.2008 08:11 schrieb:
			
		

> *Nintendo `erlaubt` SD-Karten als Speicherlösung*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ging das nicht schon immer oder ist hier das Starten von Spielen von SD Cards gemeint?

Klingt für mich aber auch sowieso mutig, ist es nicht nur ne Frage der Zeit bis der Kopier/Abspielschutz von den Downloadtiteln geknackt ist? So viel ich weiß ist die Wii inzwischen ja sowieso "komplett" gehacked, sprich Raubkopien ohne Hardware-Umbau?
Wobei das Nintendo wohl bei den ganzen Casuals egal sein kann, klappt beim DS anders als bei der PSP ja auch 


Mir ist auch nicht klar, wieso ausgerechnet (und erst jetzt) ein paar der Multimedia-Features der PSP kopiert werden für den DSi    Ist es einfach schon so, dass jeder auf der Welt einen DSL hat und Nintendo nun wieder die Verkaufszahlen auffrischen will?


Die Re-release als "Wii-playable Selection" finde ich schon... lustig *g* 



Spoiler



(aber inwiefern unterscheidet sich das jetzt vom bisherigen Lineup *scherz* )


 bzw. Capcom hat es ja vorgemacht ^^


Sollten sich überlegen solche Infos statt Wiimusic etc. das nächste Mal auf der E3 zu präsentieren ^^


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nintendo-PK*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 02.10.2008 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist auch nicht klar, wieso ausgerechnet (und erst jetzt) ein paar der Multimedia-Features der PSP kopiert werden für den DSi    Ist es einfach schon so, dass jeder auf der Welt einen DSL hat und Nintendo nun wieder die Verkaufszahlen auffrischen will?


Nintendo scheint einfach nur die ähnliche dämliche Release-Schiene wie Sony mit der PSP zu fahren. Die PSP3000 hat ja auch "Features" die man hätte locker in die 2000 setzen können. Helleres Display und endlich auch Support für SD-TV-Geräte, wenn man PSP-Games auf dem TV spielen will. Vielleicht kommt Sony dann im nächsten Jahr endlich mit einer PSP, die auch einen Touchscreen hat - aber wann hat Sony schon mal bei der PSP sinnig daran gedacht, das eigentliche Konzept zu verbessern. Auf bessere Akkus wartet man bis heute.   

Der DSi wird logischerweise von mir gekauft. Ich hatte nie den Lite, und mein alter DS hat nun auch mehr als 3 Jahre auf dem Buckel, bei fast täglicher Nutzung. Da machen Tasten und Akku langsam etwas schlapp - der Touchscreen hat aber noch immer keine größeren Kratzer.   

Der fehlende GBA-Port ist zwar leicht dumm, weil man mit dem DSi nicht mehr das Add-In von Guitar Hero on Tour oder das Rumble Pak benutzen kann, aber ich kann das noch verkraften. Dafür etwas größere Bildschirme...Anno 1701, Panzer Tactics, Advance Wars, EndWar (hoffentlich) und Civ:Rev werden sich freuen. *g*

Jetzt wo der DSi NOCH kleiner ist als der DSl und generell als die PSP1000-5000², macht vielleicht sogar die MP3-Funktion rein von der Gerätegröße endlich bei einer tragbaren Spielkonsole Sinn. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## F3liX (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nintendo-PK*

Hier sind noch ein paar hochauflösenderer Bilder vom NDSi. Dort wird auch kundgegeben, dass man sich bald die Pressekonferenz in englisch angucken kann:

http://www.nintendo.de/NOE/de_DE/news/2008/nintendo_stellt_dsi_vor_9691.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nintendo-PK*

*Zum Stromverbrauch des DSi*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für Vollbild)
http://www.areagames.de/artikel/detail/War-ja-klar-DSi-geht-der-Saft-eher-aus-als-dem-Vorgaenger/95919

Naja, insgesamt IMO eher ne schwache "Neuauflage", die mich zumindest überhaupt nicht anspricht. Hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass Nintendo auf solchen Blödsinn wie ne Kamera baut.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nintendo-PK*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.10.2008 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, insgesamt IMO eher ne schwache "Neuauflage", die mich zumindest überhaupt nicht anspricht. Hätte wirklich nicht gedacht, dass Nintendo auf solchen Blödsinn wie ne Kamera baut.


Der Ur-DS hatte ja bereits ein Mikro, dass bei einigen Spielen eine Rolle spielte. Z.B. bei Resi 1 damit man Freunde beatmen kann, oder bei Lego Indiana Jones, wo man Fackeln auspusten muss - unterwegs im Bus natürlich recht peinlich. Wenn die Kamera von einigen Nintendo-Entwicklungen unterstützt wird, und man kurzweilige Spielchen á la Eyetoy realisiert, dann macht das Ding vielleicht halbwegs Sinn (bei der geringen Auflösung ist das eh nur ein Gimmick). Insgesamt aber sicherlich kein Feature, das wirklich wichtig ist. Glücklicherweise ist die Kamera intern, und nicht wie bei der PSP extern. Zumal der DSi laut der japanischen Seite auch interne Bildbearbeitungstools bieten wird (wohl diese Wii-Tools aus dem Fotomodus). Bei der PSP musste man das entsprechende Programm nachträglich runterladen.
...
Der integrierte Browser ist hingegen eine gute Idee, aber nur für die Kunden, die damals nicht den Opara-Browser für den alten DS gekauft haben. Für Leute die den DSl bereits haben, ist der DSi wohl kaum attraktiv, aber für die alte Garde, die noch mit dem ersten Schlachtschiff kämpft, wohl ein guter Grund, um "endlich" mal umzusteigen. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nintendo-PK*

Eindrücke zum Wii-Software-Lineup 2008/2009 Video, natürlich ohne mehr Material/Infos alles schwer abzusehen aber:

- mal kein Mario, Link etc. dabei
- teils sehen sie für Wiiverhältnise gut aus, soweit zu erkennen bei dem Bild (dieses Schnetzelspiel z.B.)
- teils scheinbar interessantere Konzepte als bisher (z.B. das im Weltraum) 
- mind. die Hälfte darf sich wohl "Core"-Game nennen, wenn auch ich da jetzt auf den ersten Blick keine "Brecher" erkennen konnte (schwer in 5sek Schnipseln ^^)
- Einige Kandidaten dabei, die nur in Japan erscheinen könnten (und da nicht region-free...)


Ganz komplett war die Liste doch aber auch nicht, Monster Hunter 3 war imo nicht zu sehen obwohl der Dead Rising Abklatsch, ebenfalls vom Capcom, drin war.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. Oktober 2008)

*BiA: Double Time für Wii*

Ab heute liegt ja Brothers in Arms: Double Time für Wii im Regal der Händler. Es soll sich dabei wohl um Ports der beiden ersten BiA-Teile handeln, die jeweils im Bundle bestehend aus 2 DVD-Hüllen für zusammen knapp 60 Euro verkauft werden. Dummerweise gibt es bisher keine Wertungen, Eindrücke oder sonstigen Informationen zum Spiel. Weiß jemand etwas genaueres? 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BiA: Double Time für Wii*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.10.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab heute liegt ja Brothers in Arms: Double Time für Wii im Regal der Händler.




äh was? im ernst?
davon hab ich ja schon ewig nix mehr gehört.
ich dachte das wär gestorben.  :-o 

wo hastes gesehen?

edit:
amazon gführt es auch als "auf lager"

ist ja wirklich seltsam.
ich befürchte, dass das kein gutes omen ist.


----------



## McDrake (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BiA: Double Time für Wii*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.10.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab heute liegt ja Brothers in Arms: Double Time für Wii im Regal der Händler.


Das Teil haben wir auch schon seit ner Woche (24.9?)
Leider hab ich meine Wii noch nicht installiert und konnts auch noch nicht testen


----------



## McDrake (2. Oktober 2008)

*Ping- bzw geschwindigkeitstest bei Konsolen?*

Ich hab meine Konsolen jetzt über DLan angeschlossen.
-> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=21&bid=105&tid=7226350&page=2
Kann man irgendwie Pingtests, bzw Geschwindigkeitetstests machen um die Verbindung zu checken?
Daten runterladen und die Zeit stoppen wäre dann die Holzhammermethode.
Besser als ein 52%iges Wlan wirds so oder so sein


----------



## Mothman (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BiA: Double Time für Wii*

BiA für die Wii?   
Ist dann da auch ein "MG42 - Remote - Controller" dabei? Im liegend Anschlag vor dem TV-Gerät kommt man sich doch bestimmt noch lächerlicher vor, als ohnehin beim Wii-Spielen...


----------



## der-jo (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: BiA: Double Time für Wii*



			
				Mothman am 02.10.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> BiA für die Wii?
> Ist dann da auch ein "MG42 - Remote - Controller" dabei? Im liegend Anschlag vor dem TV-Gerät kommt man sich doch bestimmt noch lächerlicher vor, als ohnehin beim Wii-Spielen...



Aber klar. 1,45 m lang und 8 Kilo schwer, natürlich ohne Wiimunition 

Danach kommt auch weiteres WW2 zubehör, z.b. die Panzeratrappe Wiirbelwind   
(sry mir ist nix besseres eingefallen)


----------



## klausbyte (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ping- bzw geschwindigkeitstest bei Konsolen?*



			
				McDrake am 02.10.2008 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab meine Konsolen jetzt über DLan angeschlossen.
> -> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=21&bid=105&tid=7226350&page=2
> Kann man irgendwie Pingtests, bzw Geschwindigkeitetstests machen um die Verbindung zu checken?
> Daten runterladen und die Zeit stoppen wäre dann die Holzhammermethode.
> Besser als ein 52%iges Wlan wirds so oder so sein


Ping sie doch einfach. Du wirst doch wissen welche IP du ihnen gegeben hast. Wenn nicht, dann halt in der DHCP-Tabelle vom Router nachschauen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ping- bzw geschwindigkeitstest bei Konsolen?*

*Gears of War 2 Material*
Videointerview
Interview (Text)
Preview (Bit-Tech)
Preview (Eurogamer.net)
Gamesradar zur Gears 2-Kampagne
Gamesradar zum Gears 2-Horde-Mode

*Infos aus der neuen Gamepro*


> Cliff says, "There will be no Kryll or Berserkers in the game." Cliff claims that he wants gamers to have a new experience and not just treading on familiar ground. However, he goes on to say that,"They might work their way back in in the future in some new interesting way."
> 
> Brumaks are plentiful in the game and the article says that at some point late in the game, you will actually get to ride and take control of one.
> 
> ...


 http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=13003526&postcount=287


*Bildervergleich: Höhle aus Gears 1 vs. Höhle in Gears 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ein Cover der etwas anderen Art*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=12999786&postcount=208


*Kurioses aus den USA: Gears 2 LE kaufen und "Gears 2 Panzer" abstauben*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://kotaku.com/5057718/best-buy-ad-featuring-gears-2-rc-tank


*Zwei neue Gears of War 2-Videos (Zwischensequenzen und Achievementinfoeinblendungen)*
http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/10/01/video-gears-of-war-2-gameplay-cutscenes-and-achievement-tracke/


* Kojima Productions assistant producer Ryan Payton tritt dem MS Halo-Team bei / mehr Infos zur Halo 3-Erweiterung zur TGS*
http://www.edge-online.com/news/mgs4s-payton-joins-microsoft-halo-crew


* Zombie Wranglers auf XBLA aufgetaucht*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> One of our tipsters just discovered that the recently revealed Zombie Wranglers, yet to be released, Xbox Live Arcade title is available on the service now through the promotional Shocktober pages on the Marketplace.
> 
> Clicking through the Arcade recommendations for the Halloween themed promotional page reveals Zombie Wranglers is intended to be released in October but clicking on the title actually reveals it is already available for purchase on the service for 800MS points. Unfortunately no demo is available, which is why we assume the title was accidentally placed on the service.


 http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/10/02/zombie-wranglers-listed-on-xbox-live-marketplace/


*Neue Infohäppchen zu Star Ocean 4*


> US,  October 1, 2008 - Details are slowly starting to emerge on the third title in Square Enix's trio of Xbox 360 RPGs. Star Ocean 4 was given a huge blowout in this week's Famitsu just ahead of its playable debut at next week's Tokyo Game Show.
> 
> The magazine got first word on a couple of new characters. Joining the previously announced Edge Maverick and Reimi Saionji are Faize Sheifa Beleth and Lynle Remli Phi.
> 
> ...


 http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/915/915268p1.html

*Neue Bilder zu STar Ocean*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Gears of War 2 - PAL-Cover der LE*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ping- bzw geschwindigkeitstest bei Konsolen?*

*Zune mit Gears of War 2-Look kommt im November*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Killing two marketing birds with one stone, Microsoft's bundling some of its Zunes with various Gears of War 2 (launching soon!) paraphernalia. Each 120GB Zune will sport a laser-etched “Crimson Omen” and come pre-loaded with 244 pieces of media, including the soundtrack, behind-the-scene videos and concept art. The entire package will cost you $280 and will start shipping on November 7th. Pre-orders on Amazon.com and Walmart.com will begin at 6am EST.


 http://gizmodo.com/5057226/gears-of-war-2-zune-coming-on-nov-7-preorders-start-in-the-morning
Leider nur in den USA  

*Nachtrag zum "Bonusinhalt"*


> 1.14 GB of Preloaded Content
> 
> Videos
> 
> ...


 http://www.amazon.com/Zune-Video-Player-Gears-Limited/dp/B001GNBJ2I


*Bestätigt: Gears 2-Flaschback Mappack als Code zum Launch und golden Hammerburst*


> That rumor regarding a five pack of multiplayer map DLC being included in new copies of Gears 2 (which was actually brought up during X0 has just been confirmed to be legit according to GamePro. No joke! […]
> 
> How it'll work is that every NEW copy of Gears 2 will come with a redemption code to download a free "Flashback" map pack from the XBLM. This free DLC contains five additional Gears 2 multiplayer maps which are (surprise!) remakes of classic Gears maps including Canals, Gridlock, Mansion, Subway, and Tyro Station. This will ultimately bump the total number of GoW2 multiplayer maps up to 15. We're told the Flashback map pack DLC should be available for download on launch day, but note that Epic has no plans to release the maps as paid content. It's their "thank you" present to loyal fans, so be sure to stay clear of those used copies that are code'less.
> 
> GamePro also confirmed that anyone attending a Gears 2 midnight launch event will be given a redemption code to unlock the in-game golden Hammerburst (as seen above) which features a gold plated paint scheme similar to the Collector's Edition's golden Lancer.


 http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/10/03/confirmed-free-gow2-flashback-map-dlc-and-a-golden-hammerburs/


*The Last Remnant-Bundle für Japan*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Preis: 34.800 Yen, ~233€
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=337432


*Mehr Bilder zu Star Ocean 4*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.gamersyde.com/news_7160_en.html


*Japan: Hard- und Softwarezahlen (Media Create) vom 22.09 bis 28.09*

*Hardwarezahlen*

```
at.W.	letzte Woche
DSL	57,847	61,242
WII	26314	29,921
PSP	25,671	28,674
PS2	?
360	11,291	13,777
PS3	8,275	8,156
```


*Chart: Alle Konsolen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für Vollbild)

*Chart: Xbox 360 vs. PS 3 vs Wii*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für Vollbild)


*Softwarezahlen*
1. [PS2] Super Robot Taisen Z (Namco Bandai) 366,493 / NEW
2. [NDS] Pokemon Platinum (Pokemon Co.) 195,479 / 1,474,000
3. [NDS] Rhythm Tengoku Gold (Nintendo) 65,257 / 852,000
4. [NDS] World Destruction: Michibi Kareshi Ishi (SEGA) 55,938 / NEW
5. [PS2] Kinnikuman Muscle Grand Prix Max 2 Tokumori (Namco Bandai) 35,240 / NEW
6. [NDS] Dragon Ball: Origins (Namco Bandai) 29,879 / 102,000
7. [PS3] Cross Edge (Compile Heart) 22,386 / NEW
8. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) 21,261 / 2,684,000
9. [PS3] Aquanaut's Holiday: Kakusareta Kiroku (SCEI) 17,646 / NEW
10. [WII] Disaster: Day of Crisis (Nintendo) 14,310 / NEW

11. [NDS] Daigasso! Band Brothers DX (Nintendo)
12. [PSP] Mana Khemia Portable (Gust)
13. [WII] Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo)
14. [PS3] Trusty Bell (Namco Bandai)
15. [NDS] Quiz Magic Academy (Konami)
16. [NDS] Knights in the Nightmare (Sting)
17. [PSP] Hitman Reborn (Marvelous)
18. [PSP] Shinobido PSP (Spike)
19. [WII] Soul Eater: Montone Princess (Square Enix)
20. [NDS] Intuition! (Rocket)
21. [WII] Wii Sports (Nintendo)
22. [PS2] Haruka Nogizaka's Secret: Cosplay Has Started (ASCII Media Works)
23. [WII] One Piece Unlimited Cruise: Episode 1 (Namco Bandai)
24. [PS2] J-League Winning Eleven 2008 Club Championship (Konami) 
25. [NDS] Dragon Quest V (Square Enix)
26. [PSP] Monster Hunter Portable 2 G (SEGA)
27. [NDS] Taiko Drum Master 2: The Seven Island Adventure (Namco Bandai)
28. [NDS] Mario Kart DS (Nintendo)
29. [WII] Sim City Creator (Electronic Arts)
30. [NDS] Inazuma Eleven (Level 5)

31. [NDS] Fire Emblem: New Shadow Dragons and the Blade of Light (Nintendo)
32. [NDS] New Super Mario Bros. (Nintendo)
33. [NDS] U-Can Pen Ji Training DS (SEGA)
34. [NDS] Animal Crossing: Wild World (Nintendo)
35. [NDS] Beautiful Letter Training DS (Nintendo)
36. [360] Infinite Undiscovery (Square Enix)
37. [PSP] Phantasy Star Portable (SEGA)
38. [PS3] Afrika (SCEI)
39. [WII] Wii Play (Nintendo)
40. [360] Tales of Vesperia (Namco Bandai)
41. [WII] Bomberman Party Edition (Hudson)
42. [PSP] Jikkyou Powerful Pro Yakyuu Portable 3 (Konami)
43. [NDS] Kumatanchi (Bear girl) (Dimple Entertainment)
44. [PS2] Hokuoki: Shinsengumi Kitan (Idea Factory)
45. [WII] Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Nintendo)
46. [PS2] Sugar + Spice! Anoko no Suteki na Nanimokamo (Everything as lovely as this) (Alchemist)
47. [NDS] Kanji Brain 2 + Dictionary (IE Institute)
48. [PS2] True Fortune (Enterbrain)
49. [NDS] Brain Training 2 (Nintendo)
50. [NDS] Observation Training (Nintendo)

NDS - 21
WII - 10
PS2 - 7
PSP - 6
PS3 - 4
360 - 2

Quelle und mehr Charts: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=337234


----------



## klausbyte (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ping- bzw geschwindigkeitstest bei Konsolen?*

Gibts au noch was interessantes neues?!!

Wipeout hd rockt so unglaublich, am Montag hab ich meinen Fernseher


----------



## Reder (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nintendo-PK*

Hallo

Ich bin seit August st9olzer und begeisterter Besitzer einer Wii. Habe nun bei Amazon geschaut, da ich das neue Zelda suche. Ist The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess der aktuelle Teil der Reihe? Bin mir ein bißchen unsicher da es den Titel auch für den Gamecube gibt. 

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen. 
Schon mal Danke


----------



## F3liX (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nintendo-PK*



			
				Reder am 03.10.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin seit August st9olzer und begeisterter Besitzer einer Wii. Habe nun bei Amazon geschaut, da ich das neue Zelda suche. Ist The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess der aktuelle Teil der Reihe? Bin mir ein bißchen unsicher da es den Titel auch für den Gamecube gibt.
> 
> ...



Ja, Twilight Princess ist der neuste Teil, den es für die Wii und den Cube gibt.
Die Wii-Version profitiert von der Wii-Steuerung und 480p (sofern Kabel/Fernseher vorhanden).
Der GameCube hat The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker als einzigen Zelda-Exklusiv-Titel.


----------



## Reder (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Nintendo-PK*

Ok,danke. War mir unsicher. Hatte den Gamecube nicht, nur den N64 ( hab ihn immer noch *g*). Habe den Titel schon bei Amazon auf den Wunschzettel gemacht udn wird nächste Woche bestellt. Danke nochmals.


----------



## McDrake (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ping- bzw geschwindigkeitstest bei Konsolen?*



			
				klausbyte am 02.10.2008 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ping sie doch einfach. Du wirst doch wissen welche IP du ihnen gegeben hast. Wenn nicht, dann halt in der DHCP-Tabelle vom Router nachschauen.


Danke.. hab über den Router angepingt und bekam folgendes Ergebnis:
PING 192.168.1.3 (192.168.1.3): 64 data bytes
72 bytes from 192.168.1.3: icmp_seq=0 ttl=255 time=10.0 ms
72 bytes from 192.168.1.3: icmp_seq=1 ttl=255 time=0.0 ms
72 bytes from 192.168.1.3: icmp_seq=2 ttl=255 time=0.0 ms
--- 192.168.1.3 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max = 0.0/3.3/10.0 ms 

Kann das sein?
0.0 ms ist doch relativ schnell oO


----------



## klausbyte (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ping- bzw geschwindigkeitstest bei Konsolen?*



			
				McDrake am 03.10.2008 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 02.10.2008 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher das das die ps3 war und nicht der Router selbst? ^^ 
Innerhaus über 100mbit lan: 
kb1@kb1-laptop:~$ ping 192.168.0.2
PING 192.168.0.2 (192.168.0.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=0.654 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=2 ttl=128 time=0.169 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=3 ttl=128 time=0.154 ms
64 bytes from 192.168.0.2: icmp_seq=4 ttl=128 time=0.157 ms

Also arg viel besser gehts fast nicht mehr, so als Referenz. 0 geht nicht... Da muss irgendwas nicht stimmen. Der erste Wert ist aber schon zu hoch, das ist ja so langsam wie DSL mit Fastpath zu irgend einem Internetserver.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Oktober 2008)

*Demon's Souls*

Demon's Souls ist ein neuer Playstation 3 Exklusivtitel, den Sony beim japanischen Mutli-Entwickler From Software in Auftrag gegeben hat (bzw. mitentwickelt?)

Genre: Action-RPG

Ist eines der nicht gelisteten Spiele, die Sony auf der TGS in spielbarer Form präsentieren wird. Ehemals war das Projekt unter dem Arbeitstitel Dark RPG genannt worden.
Erscheinen soll es 2009

Von From Software kommt u.a. die Armored Core, Tenchu und King's Field Serien (vom letzteren ist Demon's Souls wohl so ne Art spiritueller Nachfolger, falls da nicht noch was extra kommt)

Screenshots (Sony), eventuell teils aus Sequenzen, gibt noch keinen Trailer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Erwarte jetzt nicht so viel von, aber sieht ja schon mal ganz stylisch aus.
Mal die TGS abwarten wie es sich denn so spielt.


----------



## klausbyte (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Demon's Souls*

Für meinen Geschmack zu sehr mittelalter. Mag dieses Ritter und Drachengedöns net so


----------



## McDrake (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ping- bzw geschwindigkeitstest bei Konsolen?*



			
				klausbyte am 04.10.2008 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Also arg viel besser gehts fast nicht mehr, so als Referenz. 0 geht nicht... Da muss irgendwas nicht stimmen. Der erste Wert ist aber schon zu hoch, das ist ja so langsam wie DSL mit Fastpath zu irgend einem Internetserver.


Dachte ich mir auch.
Aber wenn nix angeschlossen ist, kann ich auch nicht anpingen.
Mal heut abend schauen


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Oktober 2008)

*Linger in Shadows*

Der Titel ist schon länger bekannt und es gab bereits einen Trailer im PS-Store, jetzt hat man aber neue Infos:
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/10/04/coming-out-of-the-shadows-rusty-buchert-talks-latest-project/

Linger in Shadows ist kein Spiel sondern vielmehr das erste kommerzielle/lizenzierte Projekt der Demoszene (das sind die, die z.B. beim C64 heute noch irgendwelche Echtzeit-Videos generieren, quasi die Maschinen ausreizen, künstlerisch tätig sein dabei etc.).
Sony hat es unter ihreFittiche genommen und daher erscheint das Ding im PS-Store als PSN. Titel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An sich läuft es von alleine ab wie eine der "Videos"/Demos, allerdings hat man die Möglichkeit sich z.B. umzusehen (scheinbar mit Sixaxis-Sensoren) usw., eben nun zum ersten Mal interaktiv (und mit PS3-Hardware).
Aus diesem Grund bekommt der Titel sogar Trophys.

An sich ist das ganze also eher ein von Sony unterstütztes kreatives Kunstprojekt und die Demoszene freut sich natürlich auch ^^

Hier der/ein Trailer:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mDdStxjGELk
(viel länger als der aus dem PSN)

Überraschenderweise wird es nun schon am 9.Oktober erscheinen. Ob (ich würd ja sogar sagen es wird gratis sein) und wie viel es kosten wird ist noch unbekannt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blue_Ace (4. Oktober 2008)

*Gears of War 2*

Es soll ja zum Release von Gears of War 2 ein Code mit zusätzlichen Maps in der Verpackung beiliegen. Meine Frage, kann man diesen Code auch in Deutschland eingeben oder ist er bei uns völlig nutzlos?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gears of War 2*



			
				Blue_Ace am 04.10.2008 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage, kann man diesen Code auch in Deutschland eingeben oder ist er bei uns völlig nutzlos?


Ist nichts zu bekannt. Aber da es ja ein Code und kein öffentlicher Download ist, gibt es keinen Grund den Download zu blocken. Zudem ist Gears 2 ja noch auch noch gar nicht indiziert.

Zur Not einfach nen Proxy-Server nehmen.


----------



## klausbyte (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Linger in Shadows*

Fett! Danke Dave! Du fasst immer genau das zusammen, was bei mir an offenen Fragen bleibt! Freut mich, was die alles unternehmen! Und ab Montag hab ich nen HD TV - YEAH YEAH YEAH !!!!!!!!! Dan kann ich das auch in voller Pracht genießen, am besten noch mit einer gehörigen Portion LSD


----------



## McDrake (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ping- bzw geschwindigkeitstest bei Konsolen?*



			
				klausbyte am 04.10.2008 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Also arg viel besser gehts fast nicht mehr, so als Referenz. 0 geht nicht... Da muss irgendwas nicht stimmen. Der erste Wert ist aber schon zu hoch, das ist ja so langsam wie DSL mit Fastpath zu irgend einem Internetserver.


Hab jetzt den Ping nochmals über das cmd-Fenster gemacht.

Jetzt stimmen die Zahlen wohl eher, oder?
Zum PC, der im gleichen Raum steht:
_Ping wird ausgeführt für 192.168.1.4 mit 32 Bytes Daten:

Antwort von 192.168.1.4: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128
Antwort von 192.168.1.4: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128
Antwort von 192.168.1.4: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128
Antwort von 192.168.1.4: Bytes=32 Zeit<1ms TTL=128

Ping-Statistik für 192.168.1.4:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0 (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Mittelwert = 0ms_

Und hier die Zahlen zur PS3, die per Dlan zwei Zimmer weiter steht:
_Ping wird ausgeführt für 192.168.1.2 mit 32 Bytes Daten:

Antwort von 192.168.1.2: Bytes=32 Zeit=4ms TTL=255
Antwort von 192.168.1.2: Bytes=32 Zeit=3ms TTL=255
Antwort von 192.168.1.2: Bytes=32 Zeit=3ms TTL=255
Antwort von 192.168.1.2: Bytes=32 Zeit=4ms TTL=255

Ping-Statistik für 192.168.1.2:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0 (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 3ms, Maximum = 4ms, Mittelwert = 3ms_

Hab da aber ne kleine Frage... bissl was mit Netzwerk zu tun, stell sie aber trotzdem in diesem Thread 
Was das "TTL=255/128" bei dieser Angabe?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ping- bzw geschwindigkeitstest bei Konsolen?*



			
				McDrake am 04.10.2008 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was das "TTL=255/128" bei dieser Angabe?


Time to live, "Lebenszeit" der Pakete in Anzahl von Hops ... unter anderem um das Problem der Endlosschleifen zu vermeiden.


----------



## klausbyte (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ping- bzw geschwindigkeitstest bei Konsolen?*

Ja die Zahlen passen. Wenn du das jetzt noch unter Linux machst, hast du auch die anzeige von tausendstel Milisekunden .. Nanosekunden??  So wie ich!

TTL = time to life. Im lokalen Netzwerk aber total irrelevant


----------



## McDrake (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ping- bzw geschwindigkeitstest bei Konsolen?*

Da dank ich mal euch beiden..
Heut wieder was gelernt


----------



## klausbyte (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ping- bzw geschwindigkeitstest bei Konsolen?*

Hey Dave, was soll eigentlich die Konfiguration für Player 2 bei Wipeout??
Kann ich das zu zweit an einem TV spielen?

Antworte bitte schnell, weil das entscheidet ob ich nen Dualshock morgen für 60 Euro im Mediamarkt kaufe (weil ich eh einen für lbp brauche - für mitspieler) oder ob ich ihn online bestelle und 15 euro spare.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ping- bzw geschwindigkeitstest bei Konsolen?*



			
				klausbyte am 05.10.2008 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Dave, was soll eigentlich die Konfiguration für Player 2 bei Wipeout??
> Kann ich das zu zweit an einem TV spielen?


- Racebox - Play custom races or tournaments offline, single-player or split-screen with a friend

Also ist die Antwort wohl "ja"


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ping- bzw geschwindigkeitstest bei Konsolen?*



			
				klausbyte am 05.10.2008 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Dave, was soll eigentlich die Konfiguration für Player 2 bei Wipeout??
> Kann ich das zu zweit an einem TV spielen?
> 
> Antworte bitte schnell, weil das entscheidet ob ich nen Dualshock morgen für 60 Euro im Mediamarkt kaufe (weil ich eh einen für lbp brauche - für mitspieler) oder ob ich ihn online bestelle und 15 euro spare.




wurde ja schon geantwortet, ja hat Splitscreen, aber ich hätte unabhängig davon das günstigere Angebot gewählt ^^, gerade weil der DS3 im normalen handel ein wenig überteuert ist imo.


----------



## klausbyte (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ping- bzw geschwindigkeitstest bei Konsolen?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 05.10.2008 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> wurde ja schon geantwortet, ja hat Splitscreen, aber ich hätte unabhängig davon das günstigere Angebot gewählt ^^, gerade weil der DS3 im normalen handel ein wenig überteuert ist imo.


*GEIEL!* Danke! Jetzt ist unsere WG endlich mal Partytauglich! GH3 + Metallica Trackpack und 2 Controllern, Wipeout mit 2 Controllern und bald LBP


----------



## Bonkic (6. Oktober 2008)

*Sega Vision - Neues Handheld von Sega?*



> Im Internet sind Gerüchte und sogar ein Werbevideo rund um ein neues Gerät von Sega aufgetaucht. Demnach soll der SEGA Vision 2009 auf den europäischen Markt kommen und vereint Portable TV, MPEG-4-Player, MP3-Player, Kamera, eBook-Reader und Spielkonsole (allerdings nur Java-Spiele) in einem.
> 
> Eine offizielle Ankündigung oder Preise gibt es bislang nicht. Nachdem sich SEGA vor einigen Jahren aus dem Hardware-Geschäft zurückzog, als absehbar war, dass die Dreamcast gegen die Playstation den Kürzeren ziehen würde, kommt dieser Schritt sehr überraschend. Daher sollte die Meldung bis zu einer offiziellen Bestätigung mit einer gewissen Skepsis aufgenommen werden.



_gamecaptain uvam_


das video gibts leider nicht mehr, zumindest auf youtube.
was den wahrheitsgehalt angeht so schliesse ich mich mal obiger meldung an, skepsis ist also angesagt.
möglicher- oder wohl eher wahrscheinlicherweise handelt es sich ja wirklich um einen 08/15 multimedia player und nicht um einen wirklichen game gear/ nomad- nachfolger.
dann stellt sich allerdings die frage, wer so was überhaupt noch braucht?  :-o


edit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dummerweise schreibt _elhabib_ nicht, woher dieses bild stammt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Sega Vision - Neues Handheld von Sega?*



			
				Bonkic am 06.10.2008 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> > Im Internet sind Gerüchte und sogar ein Werbevideo rund um ein neues Gerät von Sega aufgetaucht. Demnach soll der SEGA Vision 2009 auf den europäischen Markt kommen und vereint Portable TV, MPEG-4-Player, MP3-Player, Kamera, eBook-Reader und Spielkonsole (allerdings nur Java-Spiele) in einem.
> >
> > Eine offizielle Ankündigung oder Preise gibt es bislang nicht. Nachdem sich SEGA vor einigen Jahren aus dem Hardware-Geschäft zurückzog, als absehbar war, dass die Dreamcast gegen die Playstation den Kürzeren ziehen würde, kommt dieser Schritt sehr überraschend. Daher sollte die Meldung bis zu einer offiziellen Bestätigung mit einer gewissen Skepsis aufgenommen werden.
> 
> ...


Dieses Video? -> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/273787.html?playlist=featured

Imho etwas schwer vorstellbar, dass Sega wieder ein portables Entertainmentsystem veröffentlichen will. Die Auswahl ist ja momentan gigantisch, da immer mehr Player auch Spielefunktionen bieten (iPod Touch, einige Samsung-Player), und die Preise für MM-Player insgesamt stark sinken (99 Euro für einen Creative Zen mit 4 GB). Gut, portables TV wäre relativ neu, weil es das bisher bloß bei wenigen Mobiltelefonen und den tragbaren Fernsehern von Casio gibt (bzw. einigen alten Uhren von Seiko ^^). Java-Games sprechen mich jetzt auch nicht sooo an. Sollte es aber kein Fake, und der Preis attraktiv gestaltet sein, dann würde ich mir vll. überlegen, ob ich den DSi oder dieses Sega-Ding kaufen würde. Bezogen auf die MM-Funktionen müsste das Sega-Gerät aber die PSP überflügeln. Besonders bei der Videowiedergabe. Das Theater mit den Codecs und den eher schlechten (kostenfreien) Umwandlungsprogrammen ist da recht nervig.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Oktober 2008)

*ME 2-Gerüchte*

*Gerüchte(!!) zu Mass Effect 2*


> -Platforms: Xbox 360, PC
> 
> -Release date: Xbox 360 - November 2009 (Worldwide), PC - TBA 2010
> 
> ...


 http://www.colonyofgamers.com/cogforums/showthread.php?t=158


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ME 2-Gerüchte*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.10.2008 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> UPDATE: The link doesn't work anymore, looks like Gamespot took it down,
> good thing I copied the article to the notepad



is klar 


Die Infos sind auch lustig genug, 5-Spieler Coop, bessere Grafik als Gears2, PC als Plattform angegeben. Ne, das sieht für mich wirklich aus, als hatte ein Fan ein wenig Zeit über ^^


----------



## Erucu (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ME 2-Gerüchte*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 06.10.2008 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 06.10.2008 17:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerade die Geschichte mit dem Haus bauen klingt für mich doch recht unpassend. Auch ist ein kleiner wiederspruch in der Liste. Zuerst wird gesagt, dass es nicht zählt, welches Ende man in Teil 1 genommen hat, später dann aber, dass es Auswirkungen hat die Rachnii Königin zu töten


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ME 2-Gerüchte*

*Neue Bilder zu Gears 2*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.worthplaying.com/article.php?sid=56372


*Tomb Raider Unerworld Demo im Oktober und exklusive 360-Downloadinhalte*


> Two new chapters will be made available for download on Xbox Live, offering 6 more hours of gameplay, as well as a demo in October.
> […]
> Offering entirely new content specifically designed to extend the Tomb Raider: Underworld experience, Tomb Raider: Underworld – Beneath the Ashes and Tomb Raider: Underworld – Lara’s Shadow will deliver two very different single player gameplay experiences. Tomb Raider: Underworld – Beneath the Ashes takes place after the Underworld story has finished and will feature an incredible new environment to explore, additional secrets to unlock and different enemies to fight. Tomb Raider: Underworld - Lara’s Shadow will introduce players to a new kind of playable character and create a unique Tomb Raider experience.
> The first new chapter, Tomb Raider: Underworld – Beneath the Ashes, will be available for download exclusively on Xbox LIVE Marketplace this Christmas. Tomb Raider: Underworld – Lara’s Shadow will follow in early 2009.


 http://www.worthplaying.com/article.php?sid=56376



*UK-Charts vom 28.09 bis 04.10*


> 01 (__) [360] FIFA 09 (Electronic Arts)
> 02 (__) [PS3] FIFA 09 (Electronic Arts)
> 03 (__) [PS2] FIFA 09 (Electronic Arts)
> 04 (01) [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo)
> ...


 neogaf.com / http://www.charttrack.co.uk/index.jsp?c=p/software/uk/latest/index_test.jsp&ct=110032



> It’s the biggest ever launch of a FIFA game with EA’s ‘FIFA 09’ outselling last year’s game by 37.5%, toppling ‘Star Wars: The Force Unleashed’ at No1 in the All Formats Chart and debuting at the top of the PS2, PS3, PSP and Xbox 360 charts.
> 42% of sales were on Xbox 360, making it the 3rd fastest selling game on Microsoft’s format (behind GTA IV and Halo 3), while 40% of sales were on PS3 where it is the 2nd fastest selling game (behind GTA IV). The PS2 version accounted for 11% of sales and PSP 3%, while Nintendo’s formats and PC made up the remainder. Half of EA’s 8 All Formats No1’s so far this year have come in the past six weeks. Sales of ‘Star Wars: The Force Unleashed’ are down 40%, falling one place to No2, while Ubisoft’s ‘Brothers in Arms: Hell’s Highway’ climbs one place to No3. Nintendo’s popular Wii games ‘Wii Fit’ and ‘Mario Kart Wii’ are both down 2 places to No’s 3 and 4 respectively. EA have 2 All Formats games in the Top 10 this week as ‘Tiger Woods PGA Tour 09’ is still swinging, down from No5 to No6.
> The rest of the Top 10 is made up of 3 party game titles all on Nintendo’s formats – ‘Wii Play’ down from No6 to No7, ‘Big Beach Sports’ up one place to No8 and ‘Carnival: Funfair Games’ down from No7 to No10. In its second week, Disney’s racing game ‘Pure’ continues to teeter on the edge of the Top 10, down one place to No9. ‘FIFA 09’ may be the only new release to break into the All Formats Top 40 this week, but several games have good second week sales – Sega’s ‘Samba de Amigo’ breaks in at No18 along with ‘Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood’ at No31. There are also several retailer promotions on games such as ‘Super Mario Galaxy’, which re-enters at No21 and ‘Wall-E’ which climbs from No18 to No13.


 http://www.charttrack.co.uk/?i=592&s=1111


----------



## klausbyte (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ME 2-Gerüchte*

Hab jetzt nen HD TV  OMFG. Dieser LG ist so göttlich. 
Mit der PS3 ist das, wie wenn einem blinden die Augen geöffnet worden wären! HAMMERST. Zuerst 20" 4:3 Röhre, und jetzt so ein brillantes Bild (anders kann mans nicht ausdrücken), ich komm ausm staunen zum Teil nicht mehr raus was es alles für Farben gibt. Ich wusste gar nicht, wie sehr ich mich eingeschränkt habe die letzten Monate!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Oktober 2008)

*News*

*Auch die Tomb Raider Underworld - Demo(!) nur für Xbox 360*


> Nachdem Eidos zwei exklusive Zusatzkapitel für die Xbox 360-Version von Tomb Raider: Underworld  angekündigt hatte, hakte MTVs Multiplayerblog beim Publisher nach und wollte wisse, ob jene Inhalte vielleicht später auf anderen Plattformen erscheinen werden. Dort ließ man verlauten: Die beiden Episoden sind nicht nur zeitlich exklusiv und werden nicht für die anderen Fassungen erscheinen. Außerdem bestätigte Eidos, dass es keine Demo der PS3-Version geben wird. Eine Anspielversion der 360-Fassung wird noch im Oktober auf den Xbox Live Marktplatz gestelllt.


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/PC-CDROM/8702/1855998/Tomb_Raider_Underworld.html


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. Oktober 2008)

*Yakuza 3 und MotorStorm: Pacific Rift*

Yakuza 3 wird von Sega für die PS3 entwickelt.

(nicht zu verwechseln mit dem unabhängigen Teil Yakuza Kenzan! / Ryu ga Gotoku Kenzan!)

Die Yakuza Serie (PS2) ist im Prinzip so etwas wie ein japanisches GTA in Tokio bzw. eigentlich viel eher an Shenmue angelegt (größere Gewichtung auf die Story etc., wobei da ja GTA4 löblich etwas angezogen hat). Man hat auch eher kleinere Gebiete statt GTA-Sandkasten und es gab bisher keine Fahrzeuge oder Schusswaffen (stattdessen ein Nahkampfystem und Schwertkämpfe etc.).

Da gibt es dann halt auch alle möglichen Nebenbeschäftigungen/Spielchen wie Glücksspiel oder auch Frauen angraben 

neue Screenshots sind aufgetaucht (1920x1080):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man spielt das ehemalige Mafiamitglied Kazuma, der wohl doch irgendwie wieder in alte Clans, Intrigen etc. verstrickt wird und auf seine Lieben aufpassen muss (ich habe die Vorgänger nicht gespielt daher kA. Bei Yakuza 2 gab es eine Zusammenfassung für neue Spieler, vielleicht macht man das ja auch bei Y3).

Im bereits in Japan für die PS3 erschienen Yakuza Kenzan! schlüpft man auch in die Rolle von Kazuma, allerdings im feudalen Japan als quasi unabhängiges Spinoff (übrigens imo für Spinoffs recht beliebt dieses Setting, auch bei Animeserien etc.). Die beiden Demos waren eigentlich ganz spaßig und nett anzusehen.


die "älteren" Screenshots waren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ein Trailer wurde für die TGS08 angekündigt.


Wann/ob der Titel im Westen erscheint ist aber unklar.

Zum Kenzan Teil hat man noch nicht ein Wort über eine Version für den Westen gehört und auch die Asia-Version ist nur rein japanisch, ergo "Import-unfreundlich".

Yakuza 1 und 2 erschienen nur mit englischen Untertiteln (zumindest 2) und japanischer Synchro im Westen. Übrigens ist Yakuza 2 gerade erst nun im Westen veröffentlicht worden, da die Lokalisation trotz MGS-Umfang an Sequenzen wohl nicht über 2 Jahre dauert  köntne da auch ein Indiz sein, dass zumindest Yakuza 3 auch wieder im Westen erscheint (und man den Spielern den Vorgänger wegen der Story nicht vorenthalten will bzw. die Serie weiter verbreiten will)


damit man n bisle ne Vorstellung bekommt bis zum ersten Trailer:

Yakuza:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cnR_k_d2wbc
Yakuza 2:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/34165.html?type=flv

Yakuza Kenzan!:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/25487.html





Dann noch neues Material zu *MotorStorm: Pacific Rift*  (MS2)

Hie die 16 Strecken inkl. Übersichtsbilder:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=13061743&postcount=1

Meine Fresse, jeder der das MS-Gameplay auch nur ansatzweise kennt/versteht, wird wohl große Augen bei diesen Strecken bekommen. Auch von der Abwechslung her wird das sehr nett ^^

Screenshots von den Strecken/Umgebung (neuerer/neuerster Build)
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=13066354&postcount=45

und noch ein paar von Rennen:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=13066370&postcount=46


Das Motto von MS2 ist ebenfalls toll ^^ Lunatics Unite!

hier noch ein Trailer, der sich primär mit den Crashs in MS2 befasst ^^
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/09/29/motorstorm-monday-crashing-in-pacific-rift/

(übrigens ist da wohl ein Slipknot-Fan bei den Entwicklern, Teil 1 hatte schon einen Track vom damals neuesten Album, im verlinkten Trailer gibt hört man nun wieder einen Song diesmal vom gerade erst erschienenen Album)


Zum Glück gibt es kein vergleichbares/konkurrenzfähiges Spiel zu MS, muss man sich nicht einer Wahl plagen 




@Tomb Raider:
(mich betrifft es zwar nicht so, hab ja schon an anderer Stelle bemängelt wie Lara mich so gar nicht lockt bzw. mal mehr als ne Gummipuppe sein sollte)
Die Zusatzkapitel sind irgendwie schon eine Frechheit seitens Eidos (quasi "nein, diesen Content darfst du nicht spielen. Ja, du hast unser Spiel für teures Geld gekauft, aber eben für die falsche Plattform *schulterzuck* denn da wurden extra bezahlt).
Exklusive, irgendwann erscheinende, Download-Contents finde ich auf beiden Plattformen nicht so schlimm, da ja extra für die Addons bezahlt werden müssen. Aber einfach auf der einen Plattform bei einem Spiel mehr zu anzubieten als bei der anderen?

Das mit der Demo finde ich zudem eher nen Schuss ins Knie, so würde man doch eher mehr potentielle Käufer WERBEN.




dann noch was aus der LBP Beta:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiRgYBHoAoU
> this calculator use:
> - 610 magnetic switches
> - 500 Wires
> ...


im 2. teil des videos sieht man die auch, übel ^^ 


In nem anderen Level hat jemand schon AND und OR +  XOR Schalter als Gegenstände für die eigenen Level angeboten


----------



## klausbyte (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Yakuza 3 und MotorStorm: Pacific Rift*

Hammergeil, bald kommts raus. Hab mir ja extra n zweiten Controller gekauft, das meine Freundin mal mitspielen kann - evtl. auch süchtig wird, dass sie sich nicht beschweren kann das ich da in die welt eintauche 


dave: wir müssen mal noch wipeout hd zusammen spielen, bevor lbp rauskommt - sonst haben wir ja keine motivation mehr 
Geht das auch so, mit einladen? Hab bis jetzt nur gta gezockt!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Oktober 2008)

*Home & Premium Themes*

*Home Beta vorerst / zeitexklusiv für zahlende (Qore)-User?*


> We're working on this for the current Extended Closed Beta. We are trying to get you guys [Qore subscribers] into Home before the official public beta. We hope to have more information in about two weeks.


 http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2008/10/08/you-can-go-home-with-qore-perhaps/ / http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/10/07/qore-episode-5-hits-psn-thursday/comment-page-2/#comment-115326


*Es wird „Premium Themes“ für die PS 3 geben*


> The last time I posted it was regarding our special E3 section on the PlayStation Store. This time around I wanted to tell you about a new offering that you’ll see tomorrow. In addition to all the free themes you’ve already been getting and will continue to get on the PlayStation Store now, you’ll have the option to upgrade and purchase premium themes to customize the look of your PS3’s XMB.
> 
> We have linked up with a few partners, Smobile & Disruptive Media Publishers, to distribute premium themes from PlayStation Network. They have content offerings that range in type from NCAA College licenses to beauties on the beach to original cartoons and anime. These themes were created specifically for the PS3 and have special backgrounds, XMB icons and, in some cases, sounds. Here is a sample of some of the new Themes:
> 
> ...


 http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/10/08/new-premium-theme-options-on-playstation-store/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Oktober 2008)

*MS TGS News 2008*

*Star Ocean Termine*


> Just announced at the Microsoft press briefing during the Tokyo Game Show, Star Ocean: The Last Hope will land in North America on March 3 after it debuts in Japan on February 19. Microsoft also announced that the title will be made available in European and Asian markets but did not announce specific release dates.


 http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/10/08/tgs-08-star-ocean-secures-worldwide-release-dates/

*Europatermin für Star Ocean & neuer Trailer*


> In Europa soll das Spiel ebenfalls im Frühjahr 2009 erscheinen.


 http://www.consolewars.de/news/22493/tgs_termine_und_trailer_zu_star_ocean_the_last_hope_update/


*Neuer Resi 5 Trailer*
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/41037.html


*Tekken 6 kommt Ende 2009 für Xbox 360*


> Confirming a rumor that was hinted at long ago, Microsoft has just announced that another famed Namco Bandai fighter is hitting the Xbox 360. Landing in Fall 2009, Tekken 6 will find life on the Xbox 360.
> 
> Originally revealed exclusively for the PlayStation 3 in 2005, Tekken 6 joins the brawling fray on the Xbox 360 late next year. Released in Japanese arcades on November 26, 2007, Tekken 6 marks the first time the famed fighter will find itself on a Microsoft console. No other details have been announced.
> 
> [update: Tekken 6 on the Xbox 360 will include the Bloodline Rebellion update that recently went live in Japanese arcades which introduces two new characters, Alisa Boskonovich and Lars Alexanderson.


 http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/10/08/tgs-08-tekken-6-announced-for-the-xbox-360/


*Neue XBLA-Games*


> Space Invaders Extreme (Taito)
> Arkanoid Live (Taito)
> Metal Slug 7 (SNK)
> King of Fighters 98 Ultimate Match (SNK) -- Spring 2009
> R-Type Dimensions (Tozai)


 http://www.xblarcade.com/node/2086


*Neue Xbox Dashboard kommt am 19.11*


> Microsoft has just announced that the New Xbox Experience will release worldwide on November 19. […] The worldwide release will hit in 24 countries and will be localized in 19 different languages. We anticipate November 19 will be a busy day to sign into Xbox Live.


http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/10/08/tgs-08-new-xbox-experience-releases-november-19/


*Halo 3 recon kommt Ende 2009*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Microsoft has just confirmed the speculation that the teaser trailer released by Bungie a few weeks ago is in fact a storyline expansion to Halo 3. Taking place prior to the events of the Halo 3 story, Halo 3 Recon (its official title) will put gamers in the shoes of a UNSC marine trooper -- specifically an Orbital Drop Shock Trooper -- and marks the first time since players took on the role as the Arbiter to play through the Halo universe as a character other than the Master Chief.
> 
> Halo 3 Recon, the standalone expansion featuring a new hero and new campaign, hits the Xbox 360 exclusively in Fall 2009.
> 
> [update: According to an Xbox.com News Flash, Halo 3 Recon will take place during the events leading to the return of Master Chief to New Mombasa in Halo 3. The game will feature a brand new campaign, four player co-op gameplay and new multiplayer content. Halo 3 Recon will include exclusive new multiplayer maps and Forge options as well as maintain what gamers loved from Halo 3 including Saved Films, screenshots and campaign scoring.]


 http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/10/08/tgs-08-superintendent-fully-revealed-halo-3-recon-lands-fall-2/


*Die Flood taucht in Halo Wars auf*
http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/10/09/tgs-08-halo-wars-in-early-09-flood-confirmed/


*Ninety Nine Nights kommt exklusiv für die Xbox 360*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Continuing the Tokyo Game Show announcement frenzy, Microsoft announced a sequel to Q Entertainments Ninety-Nine Nights called (ever so coincidentally) Ninety-Nine Nights II. A game that can also be referred to as 99 Nights 2, N32 or even Ninety-Nine Nights + Two More. All we received was the actual sequel announcement with no further details, but we're eagerly anticipating more news.


http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/10/09/tgs-08-ninety-nine-nights-2-exclusive-to-the-360/


*Halo 3-Recon Trailer*
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/41060.html


*TGS Trailer und Bilder*
Sonic Gameplay
Bionic Commando Gameplay
Bayonetta Gameplay
Ninja Blade
Banjo


* Dynasty Warriors 6 Empires – Ankündigung für 2009*
http://news.teamxbox.com/xbox/17794/TGS-08-Koei-Announces-Dynasty-Warriors-6-Empires/


*Neue Bilder zu Prince of Persia*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.pcgames.de/aid,662778/Bildergalerie/TGS_08_Neue_atemberaubende_Screenshots_zum_neuen_Prince_of_Persia/?menu=browser&mode=article&article_id=662778&entity_id=215088&image_id=918146&page=1&order=


*Neues Castlevania für Xbox 360 und PS 3*


> Konami hat während einer Präsentation von Castlevania Judgment (Wii) und Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia (NDS) auf der Tokyo Game Show angekündigt, dass man derzeit auch an einem Castlevania für PS3 und Xbox 360 arbeitet. Details dazu sind noch nicht bekannt, einzig ein verschwommenes Bild von der Präsentation ist verfügbar.


 http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=22506


*Zahlenspiele mit Microsoft*


> You know hotcakes? The 360's selling like 'em. The company have announced during their TGS address this morning that, since a range of price-cuts were introduced for the console across the US, Europe and Japan over the past few months, sales have - shockingly - increased. *According to Microsoft's John Schappert, US 360 sales have "doubled", European sales are up by "62%", and they're up "five-fold" in Japan.* Whichever way you look at it, that's an increase.


 http://kotaku.com/5060877/360-sales-have-doubled-in-us-more-than-doubled-in-europe-quintupled-in-japan


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Oktober 2008)

*Japan-Zahlen*

*Japan-Zahlen vom 29.09 bis 05.10*

*Hardware*

```
ak. W.	letzte Woche
DS	42,385	57,847
PSP	26,045	26,314
Wii	25,330	25,671
PS2	8,618	9,848
360	8,271	11,291
PS3	7,232	8,275
```


*Software*
01. [NDS] Pokemon Platinum (Nintendo) 122,000 / 1,595,000
02. [PS2] Dynasty Warriors 5 Special (KOEI) 110,000 / NEW
03. [PS2] Super Robot Wars Z (Namco Bandai) 60,000 / 426,000
04. [NDS] Rhythm Tengoku Gold (Nintendo) 54,000 / 906,000
05. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) 21,000 / 2,706,000
06. [PS2] Powerful Major League 3 (Konami) 18,000 / NEW
07. [PSP] ToLoveru (Marvelous Interactive) 16,000 / NEW
08. [PSP] Ikkitosen (Marvelous Interactive) 15,000 / NEW
09. [NDS] World Destruction (SEGA) 15,000 / 71,000
10. [NDS] Dragonball DS (Namco Bandai) 12,000 / 115,000

11. [WII] Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo)
12. [PS2] Sheng L Kinnikuman Muscle Grand Prix 2 
13. [NDS] Daigasso! Band Brothers DX (Nintendo)
14. [WII] One Piece Unlimited Cruise: Episode 1 (Namco Bandai)
15. [NDS] Quiz Magic Academy (Konami)
16. [PS3] Aquanaut's Holiday (SCEI)
17. [WII] Disaster: Day of Crisis (Nintendo)
18. [WII] Wii Sports (Nintendo)
19. [NDS] Inazuma Eleven (Level 5)
20. [PS3] X-Edge (Compilation Heart)
21. [NDS] Taiko Drum Master 2: The Seven Island Adventure (Namco Bandai)
22. [PSP] Monster Hunter Portable 2 G (SEGA)
23. [PSP] Shinobido PSP (Spike)
24. [NDS] Mario Kart DS (Nintendo)
25. [NDS] Dragon Quest V (Square Enix)
26. [PS3] Trusty Bell (Namco Bandai)
27. [PSP] Hitman Reborn (Marvelous)
28. [WII] Powerful Major League 3 (Konami)
29. [PS2] J-League Winning Eleven 2008 Club Championship (Konami) 
30. [NDS] New Super Mario Bros. (Nintendo)

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=338208


----------



## frogi (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Jasper*



> Ja.
> Jasper-Konsolen tauchen im Handel auf / Produktionsdatum & Details
> According to the Xbox 360 DVD Drive Database, it appears Xbox 360s outfitted with the much-anticipated Jasper chipset have finally started showing up in stores and at online retailers.
> The key things to look for when buying a new Xbox 360 with the Jasper chipset is a manufacturing date (MFR) as early as 2008-08-06, Lot 8031 and up, and Team CSON.



Also das mit dem "Team" habe ich gerade kontrolliert, kann man an der Verpackung ablesen. Da muss dann "CSON" stehen, richtig?

Aber wie soll ich das MFR Date rauskriegen, dass steht doch nur auf der Konsole und die werde ich wohl kaum rausnehmen dürfen.

Desweiteren frage ich mich, wo die "Lot Angabe" stehen soll?

Bleibt also als letzter sichtbarer Hinweis nur noch die Watt Anzahl. Ist denn zu dieser schon was präzises bekannt?
Und sind schon Jaspergeräte in Deutschland aufgetaucht ( weil in der Tabelle steht immer nur was von NTSC ) ?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. Oktober 2008)

*TGS/News*

- 360-Version von Fallout 3 bereits als Raubkopie im Netz, ergo 2-3 Woche vor Release! Daher wohl eine Reviewer-Copy (aber eben Retail-Fassung). PC-Version mal zur Abwechslung noch nicht und PS-Fassung natürlich bis auf weiteres nie.
http://kotaku.com/5060952/fallout-3-360-compromised-by-pre+apocalyptic-pirates

An sich Super-Gau so früh vor Release, aber wird auf die 360-Verkaufszahlen wohl so gut wie keinen Einfluss haben (wäre ein schönes Gegenbeispiel zum PC ^^). Dennoch auch irgendwo ärgerlich, dass die 360-Umbauer mit so einem verfrühten Zocken quasi belohnt werden (gerade weil jetzt noch wenig los ist ^^).

- White Knight Chronicles (Level 5 RPG für Sony/PS3) bekommt einen Online-Coop-Modus. Ähnlich wie bei den PS2-Fassungen von Monster Hunter können sich hier bis zu 16 Spieler in einem Stadtgebiet (=Lobby) treffen und dann in Gruppen bis 4 Spielern zu Quests losziehen.
Ein Gameplayvideo gibt es dazu auch schon:
http://www.jeuxvideo.tv/video/white-knight-story.html#view:263154
neuen Story-Trailer gibt es auch, z.B. hier:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/276554.html (aber verpixelt, abgefilmt, ohne Sound)

- Prince of Persia Classic kommt auch fürs PSN
http://www.consolewars.de/news/22522/prince_of_persia_classic_kommt_in_das_psn/
(da steht Remake, denke mal das ist nicht ein Kaliber wie Bionic Comando? Wobei bei dem das Gameplay dann irgendwie veraltet war für meinen Geschmack)

- Trailer zum PSN-Ableger von Bomberman, Bomberman Ultra:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/41191.html
die übliche Kost

- (2) trailer zu Patapon 2 (PSP)
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/41072.html
mir gefällt der Remix des Themes nicht :/

- Yakuza 3 (siehe einige Posts zuvor)
Story-Trailer:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yJNHYf64_5w
Gameplay-Trailer:
http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_8933_en.html
Sieht sehr nett aus und teils nett übertrieben   

- Demon's Souls Gameplay-Video:
http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_8917_en.html
also ich denke mal, das Spiel wird noch ordentlich überarbeitet. Kampf-Animationen und Trefferverhalten/Feedback sehen nämlich sehr bescheiden aus. Grafik ist schon mal ganz nett so weit zu erkennen.

- Tecmo entwickelt Third-Person-Shooter Quantum Theory für die PS3.
Render-Trailer: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/41083.html (Gears of Cry? ^^)

- zwei weitere Spielecharaktere treten als Kostüme bei LittleBigPlanet an:
Solid/Old Snake und Sephiroth 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- neues Reistance 2 Gameplayvideo:
http://www.gamersyde.com/stream_8975_en.html

apropos,  Resistance 2 und der PSP-Ableger Resistance: Retribution zeigen als erstes erweiterte Verbindungsfunktionen für Spiele zwischen PS3+PSP ("PS3connectPSP")
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/10/09/resistance-retribution-resistance-2-interoperability-and-then-some/
Es wird auch PSP Plus unterstützen, hierbei kann man dann das PS3-Pad über die PS3 mit den PSP-Spielen verwenden, die das als Feature haben (z.B. beim PSP-Resistance Anpassung des Schwierigkeitsgrades sowie Rumble-Unterstützung).
Alles recht nett, die PS3 als Access-Point für den MP von PSP-Spielen wird ja auch noch kommen, z.B. das nun auch im Westen erscheinende Monster Hunter Freedom Unite (=2ndG) würde dann für einen richtigen Onlinemodus statt Adhoc die VerbindungüSoftware über PC ersparen.


Von den ganzen Neuankünedigungen von Sony, die vorher durch die News gingen ist ja noch nicht wirklich etwas zu sehen? (in den nächsten Tagen erst? Die Sony PK wurde aber schon still und heimlich abgehalten)
Von den bisherigen Booth-Spielen sagen mir nur Derby Time Online, Mr. Pain (=PAIN in jp?), Dress  und Gomibako -Garbage Can- nichts, Infos gibts da aber auch keine.



- Linger in Shadows (3€/3$) ist wirklich eine Echtzeitanimation, bei der man bestimmte Sachen erkunden oder Aktionen ausführen muss, wenn man Trophies ergattern will. Screenshots kann man auch machen und die Nutzung der Sixaxis-Sensoren ist ganz interessant, z.B. kann man das Pad mehrmals um die eigene Achse drehen um ein Objekt in LiS immer schneller zu drehen. Bisher waren das in anderen Spielen nur Schwenkbewegungen. Hier ist es 1:1 und das Ding macht sich wirklich gut dabei.

Überraschend gut gefallen hat mir btw die heute erschienene Demo zum Strategie-RPG Valkyria Chronicles (übrigens ist im US-Store überraschenderweise nun eine Warhawk-Demo zu finden)


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: TGS/News*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.10.2008 04:07 schrieb:
			
		

> An sich Super-Gau so früh vor Release, aber wird auf die 360-Verkaufszahlen wohl so gut wie keinen Einfluss haben (wäre ein schönes Gegenbeispiel zum PC ^^). Dennoch auch irgendwo ärgerlich, dass die 360-Umbauer mit so einem verfrühten Zocken quasi belohnt werden (gerade weil jetzt noch wenig los ist ^^).


Was meinst du genau mit "gerade weil jetzt noch wenig los ist"? Ich denke mal, niemand der Fallout3 'raubkopiert' jetzt schon spielt, wird seine Konsole 'online' betreiben.

An sich ärgerlich, geb ich dir Recht ... und ich würd so grinsen wenn sich Fallout 3 trotzdem wie geschnitten Brot verkauft für die 360. Und das wird es, denn Kopien für die 360 gibt es ja nicht erst seit gestern.

Mal schauen was die ganzen, pardon, PC Fanbois dann sagen. *winkt zu Shadow*



> - Prince of Persia Classic kommt auch fürs PSN
> http://www.consolewars.de/news/22522/prince_of_persia_classic_kommt_in_das_psn/
> (da steht Remake, denke mal das ist nicht ein Kaliber wie Bionic Comando? Wobei bei dem das Gameplay dann irgendwie veraltet war für meinen Geschmack)


Es ist halt Prince of Persia. Nostalgie pur für einige. Ich hab das erste PoP auf meinem 286'er gezockt mit EGA Grafik & war damals hin & weg.

Das Gameplay ist imo genauso 'eintönig' wie das von BC:R ... aber Spass machen beide Spiele. Vorallem BC:R im Coop. 

Hat jemand eigentlich schon was über Tekken 6 erzählt?


----------



## klausbyte (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: TGS/News*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.10.2008 04:07 schrieb:
			
		

> - Linger in Shadows (3€/3$) ist wirklich eine Echtzeitanimation, bei der man bestimmte Sachen erkunden oder Aktionen ausführen muss, wenn man Trophies ergattern will. Screenshots kann man auch machen und die Nutzung der Sixaxis-Sensoren ist ganz interessant, z.B. kann man das Pad mehrmals um die eigene Achse drehen um ein Objekt in LiS immer schneller zu drehen. Bisher waren das in anderen Spielen nur Schwenkbewegungen. Hier ist es 1:1 und das Ding macht sich wirklich gut dabei.


Also ich bin ABSOLUT enttäuscht - rausgeworfenes Geld. Die Animationen hab ich mir nach den Screenshots um EINIGES stimmungsvoller vorgestellt! Aber die Grafik ist absolut langweilig, und mein HD Fernseher langweilt sich. Da sehen ja manche Spiele noch besser aus. 
Gibt es wenigstens irgendwo eine Zusammenfassung was man drücken muss um etwas besonderes geboten zu bekommen? Bis jetzt habe ich nur herausgefunden, dass man das Gamepad schütteln muss um das intro abzubrechen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: TGS/News*

Hat hier eigentlich jemand *Lego Batman gekauft / gespielt*? Die Fachpresse gibt wie üblich bei den Lego-Games eine solide Wertung im Bereich von 77 %. Gametrailers.com hingegen lobt wie üblich die Liebe zum Detail und die charmante Umwandlung von eigentlich richtig düsteren Figuren in eine freundliche Lego-Welt. Eigentlich wollte ich ja keine Wii-Games mehr kaufen, aber da die Wii-Version aktuell bei Euronics für 33 Euro gelistet ist, überlege ich doch, ob man da nicht zuschlagen sollte...besonders weil Lego Indy noch immer prima auf Wii unterhält.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Erucu (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: TGS/News*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.10.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier eigentlich jemand *Lego Batman gekauft / gespielt*? Die Fachpresse gibt wie üblich bei den Lego-Games eine solide Wertung im Bereich von 77 %. Gametrailers.com hingegen lobt wie üblich die Liebe zum Detail und die charmante Umwandlung von eigentlich richtig düsteren Figuren in eine freundliche Lego-Welt. Eigentlich wollte ich ja keine Wii-Games mehr kaufen, aber da die Wii-Version aktuell bei Euronics für 33 Euro gelistet ist, überlege ich doch, ob man da nicht zuschlagen sollte...besonders weil Lego Indy noch immer prima auf Wii unterhält.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Ich habs mal angespielt. Mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht, wie auch SW und Indy Lego. Was mich aber etwas gestört hat ist, dass man immer die Kleidung für eine spezielle Aktion wechseln muss - ansich eine Sache von wenigen Sekunden, aber es kann einen ein wenig aus dem Spielfluss rausreißen. Auch die Fahrzeug Passagen sind mehr als Lustig aber die Steuerung war (auf der 360) etwas hakelig.
Wenn dir aber die bisherigen Umsetzungen gefallen haben, wirst du sicherlich auch Spaß mit dem neusten Teil haben.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: TGS/News*



			
				Erucu am 10.10.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 10.10.2008 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: TGS/News*

*GEAR OF WAR 2 IST GOLD!*  
http://kotaku.com/5061501/gears-of-war-2-goes-gold-just-like-every-other-game-ever-released


*Dead Rising für Wii – Anspielbericht*


> I just spent some time playing Dead Rising on the Wii.
> […]Oh boy.
> This game is a complete waste of time. […]
> 
> ...


 Ganzer Text: http://kotaku.com/5061464/dead-rising-wii-is-a-terrible-terrible-idea


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: TGS/News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.10.2008 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> *Dead Rising für Wii – Anspielbericht*
> 
> 
> > I just spent some time playing Dead Rising on the Wii.
> ...


Typisch Crapcom. Wobei mich ja wundert, dass die Steuerung beklagenswert sein soll, und es so wenige Zombies gibt. Vor einigen Wochen versprach Capcom noch, dass man die identische Anzahl von Zombies wie auf der XB360 bieten wird, man aber im Gegenzug auf grafische Finesse verzichtet (welche Finesse? DR sieht auf Wii aus wie rausgeschissen und kommt nicht einmal an den Resi4-Port ran!). Imho ein absolut jämmerlicher Versuch, mit einer bekannten Marke einige Kröten zu machen. Für Japan wurden ja auch diverse Resident Evil-Ports angedroht. Ist wohl wirklich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, ein NEUES Resident Evil-Spiel für Wii anzukündigen. Und dann jammern alle Fremdentwickler über die schlechten Thrid-Party-Verkäufe. Bei so einem fast durchgängig zu findenden Mist echt kein Wunder...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: TGS/News*

Und der Wii-Horror geht weiter:

*Wii-Bilder zu Quantum of Solace*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OMG  (Man beachte etwa das Wasser in Bild #2)


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: TGS/News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.10.2008 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Wii-Horror geht weiter:
> 
> *Wii-Bilder zu Quantum of Solace*
> 
> ...


Die Bilder gurken schon seit gestern durch die Foren, nachdem ein französisches Portal irgendwie an diese Pics gekommen ist. Da fühlt man sich als Wii-Besitzer natürlich - Entschuldigung - so richtig übel verarscht. Besonders die Sache mit den Texturen ist für mich unvorstellbar und unentschuldbar. Wenn man z.B. Red Steel (ein eher durchschnittlich bewertetes Launch-Game!) zum Vergleich ranzieht, dann sieht man recht stark, wie lieblos die Leute von Beenox da gearbeitet haben. Red Steel hat zum Teil deutlich bessere Texturen, und das Crysis der Wii-Welt - "The Conduit" - rockt diesen Mist natürlich generell weg. 

Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Wii ist leistungsfähiger als die erste Box, die immerhin ordentliche bis gute Grafik auf den TV zauberte (für ein gutes Far Cry hat es ja gereicht). Nintendo hat mit Mario Galaxy und Metroid Prime 3 bewiesen, dass man auch gute Optik mit der Konsole realisieren kann. Nur die Fremdentwickler verseuchen regelmäßig die Konsole mit miesen PS2-Ports oder technischen Gerüsten, die einfach abstoßend sind. Ich bin zwar nicht so auf dem Grafiktrip, aber ein Bondspiel mit DER Grafik für 60 Euro ist dann echt dreist.

Am liebsten würde ich die Entwickler mal besuchen (egal ob Beenox oder Capcom) und denen die Wii-Versionen so richtig schön in entsprechend geeignete Körperöffnungen schieben.

Ich als Wii-Besitzer fühle - erneut Sorry - einfach nur verarscht. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Iceman (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: TGS/News*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.10.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat hier eigentlich jemand *Lego Batman gekauft / gespielt*? Die Fachpresse gibt wie üblich bei den Lego-Games eine solide Wertung im Bereich von 77 %. Gametrailers.com hingegen lobt wie üblich die Liebe zum Detail und die charmante Umwandlung von eigentlich richtig düsteren Figuren in eine freundliche Lego-Welt. Eigentlich wollte ich ja keine Wii-Games mehr kaufen, aber da die Wii-Version aktuell bei Euronics für 33 Euro gelistet ist, überlege ich doch, ob man da nicht zuschlagen sollte...besonders weil Lego Indy noch immer prima auf Wii unterhält.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Eventuell lohnt sich nen Blick in den örtlichen Saturn  Hier ist die PC Version für 27€ im Angebot, ka wies mit den Konsolenversionen aussieht.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 10.10.2008 04:07 schrieb:
			
		

> - Prince of Persia Classic kommt auch fürs PSN
> http://www.consolewars.de/news/22522/prince_of_persia_classic_kommt_in_das_psn/
> (da steht Remake, denke mal das ist nicht ein Kaliber wie Bionic Comando? Wobei bei dem das Gameplay dann irgendwie veraltet war für meinen Geschmack)



Vielleicht nicht ganz Bionic Commando Kaliber, aber ist schon grafisch massiv überarbeitet. Allerdings im Stil von Sands of Time, halt also mit dem klassischen Aussehen nicht mehr so viel gemein.
Spielerisch keine Änderung gegenüber dem Original.


----------



## Bonkic (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: TGS/News*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.10.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich als Wii-Besitzer fühle - erneut Sorry - einfach nur verarscht.



nicht ganz zu unrecht.
stell mal -nur zum spass- ein paar goldeneye screenshots daneben.....   

dass es durchaus auch anders geht, zeigt bspw ganz akutell monter hunter tri.
insgesamt war auf der tgs viel, nicht nur optisch,  ansprechendes für die wii zu sehen.
vielleicht  besteht ja doch noch hoffnung.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: TGS/News*



			
				Iceman am 10.10.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 10.10.2008 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp. Mh, die PC-Version wird aber erwartungsgemäß im Coop nicht die gleiche Faszination entfalten. Bereits die Lego Indy-Demo war vor dem 17" TFT mit Tastatur und Pad ein richtiger Krampf. Wir haben es mehrfach getestet, aber es ist einfach nicht so komfortabel, wie für Wii (oder eine andere entsprechende Konsole mit großem Ausgabegerät)...

Regards, eX!


----------



## HanFred (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: TGS/News*



			
				Iceman am 10.10.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 10.10.2008 04:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gleil, ich habe gehofft, dass es noch für die PS3 kommt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: TGS/News*



			
				klausbyte am 10.10.2008 08:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 10.10.2008 04:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, ich fands nur etwas enttäuschend, dass es im Prinzip nur die aus dem Video bereits bekannte Sequenz gibt.
Die Grafik find ich ganz ok (sieht eben aus wie im Trailer, in HD, btw. auch 1080p, sieht es nicht sooo überwältigend aus), ich glaube der Ölmalerei-Filter lässt das Bild bei manchen Objekten schlechter aussehen. Design ist aber nach wie vor nett.
Die 3€/$ kann ich da noch verschmerzen, stimme aber zu, dass man das nicht unbedingt haben muss (außer man hat eben Interesse an sowas).
"Spielhilfen" wird es wohl sicher bald geben, allgemein kannst du aber ja sehen, welche Bewegungen/Tasten im Moment verlangt werden, wenn du mit X das Pausemenü öffnest. Dort kann man auch beliebig hin und her spulen bis die Abschnitte kommen (+ ggf. umsehen an bestimmten Stellen).


Wipeout könne wir gerne mal spielen, Einladen kann man glaube ich allerdings nicht. Da muss imo schon einer den Server offen haben und der andere filtert die Server nach Friendlist.

Allerdings zocke ich heute Nacht erst mal Silent Hill Homecoming, US-Version hat mit normalem Gratisversand zu Abwechslung mal nur 9-10 Tage gebraucht 
Ist sogar schon auf deutsch  (also die Texte wie bei SH üblich).


----------



## frogi (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Jasper*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.09.2008 10:37 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 28.09.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also das mit dem "Team" habe ich gerade kontrolliert, kann man an der Verpackung ablesen. Da muss dann "CSON" stehen, richtig?

Aber wie soll ich das MFR Date rauskriegen, dass steht doch nur auf der Konsole und die werde ich wohl kaum rausnehmen dürfen.

Desweiteren frage ich mich, wo die "Lot Angabe" stehen soll?

Bleibt also als letzter sichtbarer Hinweis nur noch die Watt Anzahl. Ist denn zu dieser schon was präzises bekannt?
Und sind schon Jaspergeräte in Deutschland aufgetaucht ( weil in der Tabelle steht immer nur was von NTSC ) ?


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: TGS/News*

wollte mir gears of war 2 jetzt vorbestellen, bei okaysoft sind 3 deutsche versionen davon angezeigt (angeb. alle uncut) aber keine englische - dachte immer das es gar keine deutsche Version geben wird...oder is das ne Ösiversion? Klärt mich auf, ist für mich das wichtigste Spiel dieses Jahr^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Oktober 2008)

*Die Leiden der Core-User*

*Speicherplatzprobleme beim neuen Xbox-Dashboard – NXE braucht 128 MB Speicherplatz*


> After learning that the New Xbox Experience and Avatar customization would require, at minimum, a 256MB memory card, it spawned more questions than answers. Would the NXE install take up all 256MB? If so, what about Xbox 360 Arcade owners and their tiny 256MB memory card? Wait, what about Core customers who don't have storage or own a 64MB memory card? What are they to do and is the NXE update a mandatory download? CONFUSION! So, we reached out to. Major Nelson and, thankfully, he cleared up said confusion ...
> 
> "*The new Xbox experience will require 128MB of free space.* A hard drive is recommended for the optimal experience, to take advantage of some new features, and to be able to enjoy the great movies, TV shows and games available on Xbox LIVE. While we expect the majority of consumers to download the New Xbox Experience without a problem, a small percentage of Xbox 360 owners do not have enough memory to accommodate the update. To help ensure all Xbox LIVE members are able to download the New Xbox Experience and enjoy its new features, Microsoft will be offering storage solutions to the Xbox LIVE community. We are not sharing details of this offering yet. Be sure to check xbox.com for more details in the coming weeks."
> 
> There you have it. The NXE is a required dash update, will need roughly 128MBs of storage, a HDD is recommended AND (shocker here) for those who own little or no 360 storage, Microsoft will be offering some sort of "storage solution". We wait for more info ...


 http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/10/10/ms-to-offer-nxe-storage-solutions-to-those-in-need/

*ohneWorte*


----------



## BlackDead (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*

Ich habe mir jetzt diesen kleinen LCD-Fernseher gekauft weil mein alter Röhrenfernseher den Geist aufgeben hat. Aber die Bildschirmqualität bei der Xbox360 Arcade ist schlechter als auf meinen alten Röhrenfernseher ich habe mir jetzt noch dieses HDMI Kabel bei Amazon bestellt weil ich denke damit die Bildqualität zu verbessern. 
War das korrekt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten die Bildqualität zu verbessern?


----------



## McDrake (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*

Monitor schon gekauft?
Aus reiner Neugierde:
Warum kaufst du dir noch nen  4:3 LCD-Fernseher.
Grade für Games ist 16:9 um einiges besser


----------



## BlackDead (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				McDrake am 11.10.2008 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Monitor schon gekauft?
> Aus reiner Neugierde:
> Warum kaufst du dir noch nen  4:3 LCD-Fernseher.
> Grade für Games ist 16:9 um einiges besser



Ist heute angekommen Rechnung seltsamerweise noch nicht.  
Ich brauchte einfach einen Fernseher und ich habe nicht all zuviel Geld übrig  um mir jetzt einen Großen zu kaufen.
Der kleine ist nur eine Übergangslösung bis ich mir etwas Geld zur Seite gelegt habe und mir einen besseren zu leisten und ich war der Meinung das der eigentlich zum Spielen in einer besseren Qualität als bei meinen altern Röhrenfernseher ausreichend müsste. 


BTW.
Beijing 2008 für 5€
http://www.preisjaeger.at/konsolen-games/playstation-3/x360-ps3-beijing-2008-fuer-5e-bei-amazon/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				BlackDead am 11.10.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ich war der Meinung das der eigentlich zum Spielen in einer besseren Qualität als bei meinen altern Röhrenfernseher ausreichend müsste.


Also wenn du damit beispielsweise nur auf PS 3 / Xbox 360 spielen willst, dann gib das Gerät schnellstens zurück und investier in einen etwa 200€-Breitbild-TFT. Da hast du deutlich mehr von, allein schon weil du da HD-Auflösungen hast.

Oder wenn du zwingend nen TV brauchst, dann nimm doch zumindest ein Breitbild-HD-Gerät. Gibt es ja bei Amazon und anderen Händlern für etwa 50€ mehr.


----------



## vinc (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.10.2008 21:56 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 11.10.2008 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jep, kann dir auch nur Empfehlen das Gerät zurück zu schicken und zb einen Samsung T200HD oder für ein "paar" Euro mehr den Samsung T220HD. Haben beide nen DVB-T Tuner/analog Anschlüsse (Scart,Component - für TV) und HDMI für die PS3.


----------



## BlackDead (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				vinc am 13.10.2008 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Jep, kann dir auch nur Empfehlen das Gerät zurück zu schicken und zb einen Samsung T200HD oder für ein "paar" Euro mehr den Samsung T220HD. Haben beide nen DVB-T Tuner/analog Anschlüsse (Scart,Component - für TV) und HDMI für die PS3.




Der Fernseher wird zurückgeschickt sobald mein neuer Fernseher am Mittwoch kommt.
Zum Glück habe ich das Ding noch nicht bezahlt sonst würde mich noch mehr über meine eigene Fehlentscheidung ärgern.


----------



## McDrake (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				BlackDead am 13.10.2008 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück habe ich das Ding noch nicht bezahlt sonst würde mich noch mehr über meine eigene Fehlentscheidung ärgern.


Darum frag ich bei solchen Anschaffungen immer erst in den entsprechenden Foren


----------



## BlackDead (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				McDrake am 13.10.2008 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 13.10.2008 19:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Manche müssen eben erst aus ihren Fehler lernen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*

*MS-Lösung fürs Platzproblem beim NXE - kostenlose 512 MB Speicherkarte oder subventionierte Festplatte*


> Microsoft just launched a new Xbox Storage Upgrade website where Arcade and Core owners can request their storage solution. All you have to do is enter your console's serial number and ID, then the system will check to make sure your console isn't an Elite or Pro. Some are reporting that the system knows if you have a HDD connected and will deny your storage upgrade, so be careful. Once your console is verified to be lacking 128MBs of storage, you'll be given a special offer based on which console you own. The storage solution offers are:
> •	Xbox 360 Acade owners: Refurbished 20GB HDD + 3 months of Xbox Live for $30.
> •	Xbox 360 Core owners: 512MB memory card for free OR refurbished 20GB HDD for $20


 http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/10/14/nxe-storage-solution-free-512mb-memory-card-or-cheap-20gb-hdd/

Entsprechende Webseite: http://www.xboxstorageupgrade.com/


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.10.2008 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> *MS-Lösung fürs Platzproblem beim NXE - kostenlose 512 MB Speicherkarte oder subventionierte Festplatte*




stellt sich halt immer noch die frage, weshalb microsoft überhaupt eine variante ohne hdd rausgebracht hat.
so viel weitsicht hätte man von einem weltkonzern erwarten können.

und alleine die kosten?
na ja- also eine 20gb platte, kostet ja jetzt schon länger keine reichtümer mehr.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				Bonkic am 14.10.2008 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 14.10.2008 10:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um eine Konsole für einen Preis unter 200 EUR / 200 Dollar anbieten zu können.
Was meinst du, was Microsoft so eine Speicherkarte bzw. *gebrauchte* 20gb Platte kostet?

Es ist einfach eine strategische Überlegung hinsichtlich der Verbreitung von Hardware.

Nicht mehr ... nicht weniger. Außerdem gibts jetzt nicht wenige die sagen, "Wow, Microsoft! Kostenlose Speicherkarte ... ich bin beeindruckt!".

Positive PR in allen Richtungen ... und niemand wird sich ernsthaft fragen, ob man das nicht hätte früher wissen können.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				Bonkic am 14.10.2008 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> stellt sich halt immer noch die frage, weshalb microsoft überhaupt eine variante ohne hdd rausgebracht hat.
> [...]
> und alleine die kosten?
> na ja- also eine 20gb platte, koste ja jetzt schon länger keine reichtümer mehr.


Naja, die Kosten für ne HD sind recht fix bzw. lassen sich nicht beliebig drücken, lediglich die Kapazitäten gehen nach oben. War ja das Problem mit der XBox 1. Man hatte zwar ein Gerät für 150$, legte in der Produktion drauf und der größte Kostenfaktor war die HD.

Wäre vielleicht bei der 360 besser gewesen anfangs nur ne Festplattenvariante in den Handle zu bringen und später günstigere Geräten mit größeren Flashspeichern anzubieten. Man kann das System ja auch gerne modular aufbauen, aber das einfachste wäre es, wenn die Leute einfach die Chance hätten zu fairen Preisen auch aufrüsten zu können. Stichwort HD-Preise...


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				Rabowke am 14.10.2008 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Um eine Konsole für einen Preis unter 200 EUR / 200 Dollar anbieten zu können.



na ja- das  bisschen mehr an subvention...



> Was meinst du, was Microsoft so eine Speicherkarte bzw. *gebrauchte* 20gb Platte kostet?



schätzungsweise gar nix?



> Positive PR in allen Richtungen ... und niemand wird sich ernsthaft fragen, ob man das nicht hätte früher wissen können.



hmm, also wie du siehst, stelle zumindest ich mir diese frage durchaus.    


vermutlich wirds aber schon so sein:
marktverbreitung um jeden preis.
ob die entscheidung die richtige war, das muss sich erst noch rausstellen.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				Bonkic am 14.10.2008 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 14.10.2008 10:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

"Das bisschen mehr" können wir zum einen nicht genau benennen und für ein global tätiges Unternehmen sind "das bisschen" schon "ein bisschen" mehr.

Schlussendlich muss sich sowas irgendwie rechnen. 



> schätzungsweise gar nix?


Naja, sooooo günstig nun auch nicht.   



> vermutlich wirds aber schon so sein:
> marktverbreitung um jeden preis.
> ob die entscheidung die richtige war, das muss sich erst noch rausstellen.


Stimmt ... aber trotzdem ist das Echo, was ich bis dato gelesen hab, eher positiv ( fast ausschließlich ), aber was nützt es schon in paar Foren unterwegs zu sein ... wenn man die Stimmung der Käufer so einfangen könnte, bräuchte man keine überbezahlten Marktanalysten mehr.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*

Viele Möglichkeiten hatte MS ja nicht, eine kostenpflichtige Lösung oder z.B. ne Firmware ohne NXE/Funktionen davon und damit der Ausschluss nicht-zahlender Core-User hätte eine sehr schlechte PR nach sich gezogen, insbesondere im Casual-Bereich hätte sich dann die nächste Mutter etc. bei der nächstbesten Zeitung/TV etc. beschwert, wenn der amre Sohnemann auf einmal nicht mehr die Firmware updaten darf (und ergo wohl auch nicht online spielen etc. ?)

Man hätte aus den 20gb noch die neue 60er machen können, dass wäre man auf nem besseren P/L Verhältnis angelangt, die meisten werden aber wohl eh dann die Speicherkarte nehmen (wovon aber 128MB ja gleich mal weg sind).
Es wird aber wohl trotzdem den ein oder anderen negativen Moment geben, z.B. von denen die nichts dieser Aktion mitbekommen (verständlicherweise) und dann am NXE-Tag die 360 anschalten. Oder die Spieler ohne Internetzugang, die später bei einem Spiel dann die Firmware als Zwang dabei haben und sie aber nicht installieren können. (wenn man es sich vorher macht dauert es ja auch etwas bis die Karte dann ankommt etc.)

(an sich hab ich aber wenig Mitleid mit denen, die auf das Core/Arcade Lockangebot hereinfallen UND sich später beschweren, wenn sie Funktion xy nicht nutzen können)

Auch wird der ein oder andere Einsichtige, der sich eine der 360-Festplatten für die Core nachgekauft hat, sich wohl ärgern mehr bezahlt zu haben.


btw.: Wegen uns deutschen (und Australiern auch?) muss jetzt ganz Europa leiden:
Silent Hill Homecoming in ganz Europa/PALien auf Februar verschoben ^^
http://www.consolewars.de/news/22557/europa_silent_hill_homecoming_erst_im_februar/

Die PS3-US-Version wird aber eh schon seit fast 2 Wochen überall angeboten oder noch besser selbst importiert (Spiel bereits in deutsch).
Vielleicht sorgt aber auch der Frühjahrs-Termin für bessere Verkaufszahlen als jetzt im überfüllten November (ursprünglicher PAL-Termin)


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 14.10.2008 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> btw.: Wegen uns deutschen (und Australiern auch?) muss jetzt ganz Europa leiden:
> Silent Hill Homecoming in ganz Europa/PALien auf Februar verschoben ^^
> http://www.consolewars.de/news/22557/europa_silent_hill_homecoming_erst_im_februar/
> 
> ...



homecoming scheint ja jetzt nicht sooo der brüller zu sien, was man so hört bzw liest.
liege ich da richtig?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				Bonkic am 14.10.2008 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 14.10.2008 10:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, die Wertungen pendeln sich so bei 7-8 von 10 ein und die SH-Titel wurden mehrheitlich nie als AAA-Spiele mit 90+% bewertet (auch wenn man es sollte).
Von der allgemeinen Foren/Spielermeinung hatte ich jetzt eigentlich sogar eher den Eindruck, dass man das Spiel für unterbewertet hält.

Ich bin noch nicht sooo weit, könnte (und habe im SH thread ^^) auch schon einiges bemängeln, was man hätte besser machen können, aber da es eine gute Gruselatmosphäre erzeugt, erfüllt es seinen Zweck. Zudem soll die 2. Spielhälfte ja die deutlich bessere sein, mal sehen. Gerade der "Mind-Fuck" fehlt mir noch.
In der Hinsicht ist es auf jeden Fall schon mal weit besser als SH4, bei dem im Prinzip nur das eigene Apartment gruselig/gut war. SH4 war aber ja auch gar nicht als SH-Teil gedacht, da hätte SH Homecoming eine Nummerierung (4 ^^) mehr verdient.

Akira reißt durch seine Musik auch viel raus muss man sagen (und dass der SH-Serie DD5.1 wirklich gefehlt hatte früher ^^)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Oktober 2008)

*MGS 4 mal wieder...*

* Konami erwägt Metal Gear Solid 4-Umsetzung*


> 14.10.08 - Konami zieht eine Umsetzung von Metal Gear Solid 4 (PS3) für Xbox 360 in Betracht. Das sagte Konamis japanischer Pressesprecher Kai Yoshitaka laut Yahoo in der Aktienzeitung Kabushiki Shinbun/Morningstar.
> 
> Da Konami viele Anfragen aus der ganzen Welt für eine Xbox 360-Version erhalten hat, will Konami so eine Multiplattform-Umsetzung untersuchen.


 Gamefront / http://charge.biz.yahoo.co.jp/vip/news/kab/081014/081014_mbiz215.html


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 14.10.2008 11:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin noch nicht sooo weit, könnte (und habe im SH thread ^^) auch schon einiges bemängeln, was man hätte besser machen können, aber da es eine gute Gruselatmosphäre erzeugt, erfüllt es seinen Zweck.


dito.
kann es sein, dass man recht früh an andere orte kommt, ohne vorher alles besichtigt zu haben? ist das ein problem? bin gerade in SH gelandet (



Spoiler



beim hotel


) und 



Spoiler



ein tape


 ist aus meinem inventar verschwunden. soll ich einen früheren speichrpunkt laden? oder kriege ich das wieder?
mein weg war der folgende: 



Spoiler



elternhaus - friedhof - schrottplatz - friedhof - Silent Hill
und zwar ohne grosse umwege.


 ich werde das gefühl nicht los, dass ich eventuell zu früh 



Spoiler



auf den friedhof


 gegangen bin.
das ist ein gefühl, das ich gar nicht mag. hab schon in "Siren" ziemlich viel übersehen, das will ich hier nicht. eigentlich bin ich der spieler, der sich jede ecke anguckt, aber wenn man dann plötzlich weiter ist, ohne viel dazu beizutragen, dann kann man ja nichts mehr daran ändern. ausser neu zu laden.


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MGS 4 mal wieder...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 14.10.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> * Konami erwägt Metal Gear Solid 4-Umsetzung*
> 
> 
> > 14.10.08 - Konami zieht eine Umsetzung von Metal Gear Solid 4 (PS3) für Xbox 360 in Betracht. Das sagte Konamis japanischer Pressesprecher Kai Yoshitaka laut Yahoo in der Aktienzeitung Kabushiki Shinbun/Morningstar.
> ...




hihi.....öhm...ich hab nix gesagt.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				HanFred am 14.10.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 14.10.2008 11:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Also das Tape konnte ich in der Küche des Elternhauses abspielen (vom Garten kommt man da rein bevor man zum Friedhof geht, wird man später sicher auch wieder kommen, da hier schon Holzbretter eine Tür versperrten).


 Es ist aber wirklich komisch, dass es bei dir nun weg ist, ich hoffe es wird nur temporär ausgeblendet weil du es in dem Abschnitt nicht benutzen kannst.


Bei Siren hatte ich übrigens weniger Lust alles zu erforschen, da man fast immer wusste/angezeigt bekam was zu tun ist und wohin man muss. Mich dann wegen zusätzlichen Sachen Angst und Gefahr auszusetzen hatte ich vermieden ^^
Bei SH muss ich wieder jede Tür checken und hoffen, dass sie nicht aufgeht 
Bei Siren war es aber imo kein Problem, da du jederzeit in die Kapitel springen kannst und sogar meist nur die Gegenstände finden und nicht den ganzen Leven erneut spielen musst. Gibt es aber einige nette Sachen, z.B. das Handy von Howard von dem man dann echte Fotos seines Japan-Trips auf die PS3-Festplatte speichern kann.
Liste der Archive-Items:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/ps3/file/936034/53654
und was man dafür machen muss:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/ps3/file/936034/53645



@MGS4: Klingt ja schon mal sehr zuversichtlich  :-o
Edit: oh, gefährlich, japanischer Text zur Mulitplattformentwicklung und MGS4 als Randbemerkung. Andere Übersetzungen (ohne babelfish^^) klingen eher so 





> "Konami are aware there is a huge interest in MGS4 being ported to the xbox 360, especially where it will be very popular for worldwide fans. But it is kind of a sony game now. Next time, they will have the multiplatform strategy planned as well"


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 14.10.2008 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danke für die schnelle antwort.
dann lade ich sicherheitshalber einen älteren save und gucke mir 



Spoiler



das grab


 später an. es gab nämlich noch andere orte, die ich noch nicht besichtigt hatte.

danke auch für die tips zu Siren. ich weiss auch, dass man die kapitel direkt anwählen kann. ich hätte nur gerne das archiv gefüllt, die zusatz... "achievements" sind mir überhaupt nicht wichtig.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				HanFred am 14.10.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> danke auch für die tips zu Siren. ich weiss auch, dass man die kapitel direkt anwählen kann. ich hätte nur gerne das archiv gefüllt, die zusatz... "achievements" sind mir überhaupt nicht wichtig.



Ich meinte ja das Archiv ^^ (was anderes gibt es auch nicht falls du an trophies etc. denkst)



btw: Dead Space erscheint uncut in Deutschland, wtf  (da muss ich jetzt aber SH durchspielen, wieso das hier nicht uncut erscheinen darf. Ok, man kann Köpfe von den Monster abtrennen aber im Vergleich mit Dead Space??? Das klingt wieder nach USK-würfeln ^^ Gerade weil SH ja nicht gerade ein reines Metzelspiel ist)
http://www.eurogamer.de/article.php?article_id=260087



bald erscheint Firmware 2.5 für die PS3 (wenn ich raten muss, heute Nacht):

alle bisher bekannten Neuerungen:


> # Support for the PS3 Official Bluetooth Headset - we’ve told you about the upcoming Bluetooth Headset and SOCOM: U.S. Navy SEALs Confrontation Bundle on the Blog. This latest firmware installment enables High-Quality (HQ) mode, which delivers clear and wide-band online voice chat. On top of that, an added on-screen indicator shows battery status, volume level and use of HQ mode.
> # PlayStation Trophies interface enhancements - I know that many of you are busy collecting trophies and raising your PlayStation Trophy level. This update makes sharing and comparing your trophies with your friends even easier. On 1st part of the profile page you’ll see a symbol under level that represents level and the actual percentage towards the next level along with the existing level meter. The level symbol carries over to the trophy comparison screen where you will now be able to see your level, your friend’s level and the percentage towards the next level for both users along with all of the game by game comparison information you see today.
> - When players acquire a Trophy, the in-game notification will now include the specific Trophy icon created by the developer
> # Friend status – Offline friends on your Friends list will have information below their avatars that will indicate how long it has been since they were last online.
> ...



unbestätigte Kleinigkeiten:


> Eurogamer has also been told that you'll be able to see optional EXIF (exchangeable image file format) information while viewing photos.
> 
> And finally for the things that weren't mentioned yesterday, the Y and Z and Q and A keys have been remapped for the German on-screen keyboard. Gut.




und sollen noch mehr bekannt gegeben werden, wenn das Update da ist (und sicher noch die üblichen nicht genannten Sachen die man als Bonus-Spiel selber herausfinden muss   )

erste Kommentare zum Flash 9 Support:
"PS3 is now the #1 Porn Device. The penis will grow up by 500% now you can watch youpron on your 51" 1080p TV Set with THX."  ^^



wird wohl gleichzeitig mit Firmware 5.00 für die PSP kommen, welche auch ein paar nette Features bietet (PS-Store Zugang)



> # In this version, you’ll notice the addition of the PlayStation Network icon on the XMB. You can now sign up for PlayStation Network, manage your account and access PlayStation Store directly from your PSP - meaning you can download games directly to your PSP while connected via Wi-Fi. Getting games, demos and trailers while on-the-go has never been easier! Check out the screen below.
> The current PlayStation Store on the PC will be down in the interim as we take some time to revamp. Don’t worry, it will re-launch soon after we’ve made some tweaks. Please keep in mind, if you already have a PlayStation Network account, simply sign in on your PSP using your existing information. The same account and wallet can be used on PS3 and PSP.
> # Update v5.00 adds a sleep timer option that can be used while you are playing music on your PSP. In addition, we’ve added a full screen keyboard option for text entry and have redesigned the background of the XMB.
> # On-screen keyboard – A full-size, on-screen keyboard will be added to make text entry during Web browsing easier and more convenient.
> # Video-out – The PSP-2000’s video-out feature will be able to display PlayStation format software (classics titles) at the full-screen size of the TV that the PSP is connected to; the feature will also support interlace displays.


und auch hier solls noch mehr geben


----------



## HanFred (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Die Leiden der Core-User*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 14.10.2008 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte ja das Archiv ^^ (was anderes gibt es auch nicht falls du an trophies etc. denkst)


naja, es gibt auszeichnungen für levels, die man z.b. ohne feindkontakt bzw. ohne gewaltanwendung durchspielt und solche (uninteressanten) dinge. nur ingame, hat nichts mit dem PSN zu tun.



> btw: Dead Space erscheint uncut in Deutschland, wtf  (da muss ich jetzt aber SH durchspielen, wieso das hier nicht uncut erscheinen darf. Ok, man kann Köpfe von den Monster abtrennen aber im Vergleich mit Dead Space??? Das klingt wieder nach USK-würfeln ^^ Gerade weil SH ja nicht gerade ein reines Metzelspiel ist)
> http://www.eurogamer.de/article.php?article_id=260087


Silent Hill ist halt psycho. und Dead Space vermutlich bloss tumbes gemetzel.   
beides ist nichts für kinder.



> erste Kommentare zum Flash 9 Support:
> "PS3 is now the #1 Porn Device. The penis will grow up by 500% now you can watch youpron on your 51" 1080p TV Set with THX."  ^^


super. flashvideos auf einem 51'', nein danke, das sieht ja schon auf meinem 42'' grauenhaft aus.
da guck ich den porn dann doch lieber besser aufgelöst ab PC (der hängt ja auch am TV).


----------



## Bonkic (14. Oktober 2008)

*Gears of War 2 Pre-orders Surpass Original*



> Pre-sales for Epic's cover-heavy action sequel Gears of War 2 (360) have surpassed the total pre-sale orders for the original Gears of War, publisher Microsoft has announced.
> 
> Based on these figures, Microsoft declared that the Xbox 360-exclusive sequel is now "poised to become the must-have video game this holiday season."
> 
> ...



_shacknews_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2008)

*Xbox Downloads*

Es gibt ne Demo zu Tom Clany's EndWar auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz.
Außerdem die Arcadespiele "Age of Booty" und "Crazy Mouse". Für N+ wurde zudem das dirtte und kostenlose Mappack (200 Level) veröffentlicht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Oktober 2008)

*GoW 2*

*Gears of War 2 – Kartenvergleich Gears 1-Maps in Gears 2 (Flashback Map Pack)*

*Canals (links GoW 1 und rechts GoW 2)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gridlock (links GoW 1 und rechts GoW 2)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mansion (links GoW 1 und rechts GoW 2)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Canals (links GoW 1 und rechts GoW 2)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Subway (links GoW 1 und rechts GoW 2)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/2008/10/15/gears-of-war-2-flashback-map-comparison-pics/


Und noch mehr Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.xbox360fanboy.com/photos/gears-of-war-2-multiplayer/


*Kotaku Previews zu Gears of War 2*
*Zum Einzelspielermodus*


> […] Gears of War 2 is everything it’s supposed to be – the same loud, visceral war epic with a few new weapons, a few new characters and a whole lot more explosions. The plot has just as many cliffhangers as the first one (though it does wrap up the Maria storyline), and the conflict between Locusts and Humans is less resolved at the end of Gears 2 than it was at the end of Gears 1.
> 
> In short, Gears 2 is The Empire Strikes Back. And I, for one, think that’s a good thing.
> I started out with the campaign. At first I entertained noob notions that I ought to try the Hardcore difficulty and then wisely went with Casual instead.
> ...


 http://kotaku.com/5063516/gears-of-war-2-campaign-impressions-+-uninhibited

*Zum Mehrspielermodus*


> […] Shit hits the fan at about wave 10. More and more of the Horde come from all directions on the map, overwhelming whatever system you’ve managed to set up. We made it all the way to wave 15 by sticking together, but after that, someone decided going every man (or woman) for themselves was a good idea and we all died like dogs.
> 
> The game let us repeat the wave where we’d left off, but our spawn position on the map was reset so we started from new random positions instead of the place where we left off at the end of the last wave – and I think our score was reset to zero (I clicked through the menu too fast in my zeal to get back to the fight). I have no idea how anyone is going survive all 50 waves of Horde mode – even after I switched out with a more hardcore shooter journo, the group never made it to wave 20 in the hour we had to play.
> 
> Ball-breakingly difficult or not, Horde mode does stand out from your average multiplayer romp because it’s co-op survival instead of just you against the AI. And it was pretty damn fun, even when you were getting your face raped by the sheer number of Locusts coming at you. […]


 http://kotaku.com/5063520/gears-of-war-2--horde-mode-is-the-way-to-go


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Oktober 2008)

*Japan-Zahlen*

*WTF: Japan-Hardwarezahlen laut Famitsu (06.10 bis 12.10)*

```
DS	33.998
Wii	21.506
PSP	19.873
PS 2	7.527
360	6.690
PS 3	5.899
```
 http://www.areagames.de/artikel/detail/Japan-wackelt-360-verkauft-sich-immer-noch-besser-als-PS3/96204



*Bioshock 2 Teaser*
Erste Bilder aus einem Bonusvideo der PS 3-Version von Bioshock 1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=339062


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*

*Offizielle Ankündigung der Weihnachtsbundels für Europa *


> *Xbox 360 Arcade*
> SEGA Superstar Tennis
> 5 Xbox Live Arcade-Titel
> Preis: 179,99 EUR
> ...


http://www.consolewars.de/news/22586/microsoft_kuendigt_weihnachts-bundles_fuer_europa_an/


*Etwa 3 Wochen vor dem Release verschoben: Sacred 2 kommt erst Feb09*
Offiziell geht es morgen erst als Pressemeldung raus, aber inzwischen wurde es von einem Ascaraon-Mitarbeiter bestätigt. Die Konsolenversion von Scared 2 wurde vom 07.11.08 auf Feb09 verschoben.
In Anbetracht der PC-Version wohl nicht so verwunderlich…
http://forum.areagames.de/viewtopic.php?p=1339193#p1339193


----------



## vinc (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 16.10.2008 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> *Offizielle Ankündigung der Weihnachtsbundels für Europa *
> 
> 
> > *Xbox 360 Arcade*
> ...



Wieso bieten die noch eine XBOX 360 ohne Speicherupgrade an? Ich dachte mit dem neuen Dashboard sind ein paar Mbyte notwendig damit dieses läuft. Es wird ja auch die Aktion laufen, in der XBOX360 Core und Arcade User ein Speicherupgrade bekommen können.
Läuft die Aktion dann für immer weiter, oder legen die dann doch einfach etwas Speicher bei?
Oder sind die neuen XBOX360en inten schon mit mehr Speicher ausgerüstet?

_Edit Nali_: Habe mal den Quotefehler behoben


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Japan-Zahlen*



			
				vinc am 16.10.2008 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso bieten die noch eine XBOX 360 ohne Speicherupgrade an? Ich dachte mit dem neuen Dashboard sind ein paar Mbyte notwendig damit dieses läuft. Es wird ja auch die Aktion laufen, in der XBOX360 Core und Arcade User ein Speicherupgrade bekommen können.
> Läuft die Aktion dann für immer weiter, oder legen die dann doch einfach etwas Speicher bei?
> Oder sind die neuen XBOX360en inten schon mit mehr Speicher ausgerüstet?


Es wird ja nicht gleich auf Grund des neues Dashboards eine Konsolenversion zurückgerufen. Muss ja auch nicht sein. Die 256MB der Arcade reichen ja, auch fürs neue Dashboard und da braucht man die 128MB Speicherplatz nur, wenn man online geht, was auch nicht jeder macht. Aber selbst dann ist Platz für Savegames und CO vorhanden. (Ich weiß es ist lächerlich wenig, aber es geht für Leute, die nur spielen wollen.)

Sicherlich hat man sich so etwas bei MS gut durchgerechnet und am Ende ist wohl auch einfach billiger den „Aufrüstwilligen“ ne alte Festplatte zu verkaufen oder damit zu spekulieren, dass sich die Leute gleich das 60-Upgrade-Kit kaufen. Vermutlich wird man einfach die 256MB Speicherkarten langsam auslaufen lassen und dann, wenn im neuen Jahr die Lager langsam leer sind, die neuen Version ab Werk mit mehr Speicher ausrüsten.

Wenn man für 50€ mehr ne 60GB Festplatte, ein Headset und ein zusätzliches Spiel bekommt, dann ist die Arcade eigentlich nur das Angebot fürs Leute, die nur auf den Preis schauen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Oktober 2008)

*US-Zahlen*

*US Hard- und Softwarezahlen für September 2008*
*Hardwarezahlen*

```
Sep08*		Aug08		Veränderung
Wii	687.000		453.000		+234.000
DS	536.800		518.300		+18.500
360	347.200		195.200		+152.000
PSP	238.100		253.000		-15.000
PS3	232.400		185.400		+47.000
PS2	173.500		144.100		+29.400
```
*Im Gegensatz zu August werden 5 Wochen erfasst

*Softwarezahlen*

```
360	STAR WARS: THE FORCE UNLEASHED		610K
WII	WII FIT W/ BALANCE BOARD 		518K
360	ROCK BAND 2				363K
WII	MARIO KART W/ WHEEL			353K
PS3	STAR WARS: THE FORCE UNLEASHED		325K
360	MERCENARIES 2: WORLD IN FLAMES		297K
WII	WII PLAY W/ REMOTE			243K
360	MADDEN NFL 09				224K
WII	STAR WARS: THE FORCE UNLEASHED		223K
PS2	MADDEN NFL 09				158K
```



> Overall
> 
> "This is the first true monthly decline the industry has experienced since March of 2006. It's important to keep in mind, however, that this month's 7% decline is against a month (September 2007) that itself was up 75% from the prior September. Last year, Halo 3 released in September 2007 and that game had a huge impact on hardware and software sales."
> 
> ...


 http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=339128



*Japan-Zahlen #2 (Media Create) vom 06.10 bis 13.10*

```
akt. W		letz. Woche
NDS	31.914		42.385
PSP	23.901		26.045
Wii	22.877		25.330
360	7.763		8.271
PS2	6.982		8.618
PS3	5.734		7.232
```
 http://www.consolewars.de/news/22592/aktuelle_hardware-verkaufszahlen_aus_japan/


----------



## McDrake (17. Oktober 2008)

*Little Big Planet*

Grad ne Nachricht von Sony erhalten:
_**Wichtige Information zu Little Big Planet (PS3)**	 


Little Big Planet

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren 

Leider wurde beim Code von Little Big Planet ein Fehler entdeckt, der den Spielspass unserer Konsumenten beeinflussen könnte. 

Wir werden alles daran setzen, das Problem schnellstmöglich zu beheben und Ihnen das neue Release-Datum zu kommunizieren. 

Es dürfen keine Little Big Planet der jetzigen Version verkauft werden.

Besten Dank für Ihr Verständnis._


----------



## Bonkic (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Little Big Planet*



			
				McDrake am 17.10.2008 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Grad ne Nachricht von Sony erhalten:
> _**Wichtige Information zu Little Big Planet (PS3)**
> 
> 
> ...




hätte mich auch gewundert, falls bei sony mal was reibungslos abgelaufen wäre.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Little Big Planet*



			
				Bonkic am 17.10.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 17.10.2008 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Noch ist nicht ganz klar, ob es alle PAL-Länder betrifft, aber ist unwahrscheinlich, dass sich die Disks unterscheiden (außer es ist ein Fehler des Presswerkes und es wurden viele kaputte Exemplare gefertigt).
aber z.B: hier eine News zur UK-Bestellung:
http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=32767
(andere Händler sagen es verschiebt sich nur um eine Woche, ist halt die Frage was das für ein Fehler ist und wie er behoben werden kann), patch etc.

Zudem gibt es schon welche, die die PAL-Version spielen und man hörte noch keine Klagen (muss schließlich etwas schlimmes sein, dass man dafür den weltweiten Launch, Marketing und Presskosten ignoriert).


autsch, SCEE hat es einfach drauf sich selber in den Fuß zu schießen (zumal das Spiel ja eigentlich aus Europa kommt, also die Entwickler zumindest. Bisher war SCEA aber immer der Ansprechpartner).

Mh muss ich wohl doch die multilinguale US-Version importieren/hier bestellen (in Deutschland seltsamerweise überall VOR dem US-Release verfügbar).
Nur geht mir dann das Nariko-Kostüm durch die Lappen, hatte bei play.com bestellt


----------



## vinc (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Little Big Planet*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.10.2008 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem gibt es schon welche, die die PAL-Version spielen und man hörte noch keine Klagen (muss schließlich etwas schlimmes sein, dass man dafür den weltweiten Launch, Marketing und Presskosten ignoriert).



Vielleicht haben sie noch einen xploit gefunden.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Little Big Planet*

http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cacheuPMgf6T4UIJ:community.eu.playstation.com/playstationeu/board/message%3Fboard.id%3D611%26message.id%3D8388+%22tapha+Niang%22+quran&hl=da&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=dk

Das hier soll der Grund sein für das LBP-Problem. WTF 
Ich wusste ja, Religionen sind ein Übel aber das geht jetzt eindeutig zu weit (halbernst gemeint  )

Nur müsste das doch auch Auswirkungen auf die US-Version etc. haben


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Little Big Planet*

und da ist die offizielle Meldung:
http://threespeech.com/blog/2008/10/littlebigplanet-scees-official-statement

- das mit den 2 sätzen aus dem Koran im Musikstück stimmt
- WELTWEITE Verschiebung, ergo können sich nur die freuen, deren Händler das Release-date gebrochen hatten. Oder vielleicht verkauft der ein oder andere Händler auch weiter und schickt es nicht zurück.


naja, dann kann ich immerhin bei meiner Vorbestellung bleiben, wenn meine alternativ-Shops dann auch keine US früher verschicken können 



Der Typ wird sich aber nicht freuen, seine PSN-ID genannt zu haben 



Jetzt kann man nur noch abwarten, um wie lange es sich verschieben wird.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Little Big Planet*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 17.10.2008 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> - das mit den 2 sätzen aus dem Koran im Musikstück stimmt
> - WELTWEITE Verschiebung, ergo können sich nur die freuen, deren Händler das Release-date gebrochen hatten. Oder vielleicht verkauft der ein oder andere Händler auch weiter und schickt es nicht zurück.




ohne worte.
da weiss man gar nicht über was man sich mehr aufregen soll: über die paar fundamentalistischen idioten, die sich an so was stossen, oder über die mangelhafte kontrolle durch sony.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Little Big Planet*



			
				Bonkic am 17.10.2008 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 17.10.2008 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, an der Auswahl des Songs kann man ihnen nur schwer einen Vorwurf machen. Der Song ist lizenziert und auf itunes, amazon usw. schon lange erhältlich (der Künstler ist zudem Moslem) und auffallen wird es den wenigsten Testern bei Sony, da sicher nicht jeder diese Sprache spricht.

Geht sogar nicht mal um den Inhalt, sondern um das Prinzip selbst einzelne Sätze aus dem Koran in ein Musikstück gepackt zu haben, da dies die Islam-Gläubigen (und natürlich nur die, die das so extrem sehen) beleidigen würde.

Sony kann man allerdings ankreiden, überreagiert zu haben. Die Entwickler MM haben innerhalb der 12 Stunden seit dem Posting im Forum einen Day0 Patch sowie ein neues Disk-Image (für spätere Pressungen) fertig gehabt. 
Sony wollte aber auf Nummer sicher gehen. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es mit dem Casual-Charakter von LBP zu tun hat, also weil es alle Altersgruppen anspricht und man hier keine negative Presse sehen möchte (gerade weil in England das Thema Rücksicht auf Moslems recht groß geschrieben wird). Ich bezweifle allerdings schon, dass sich jemand groß daran gestört hätte (gerade mit Patch+Entschuldigung+Verweis auf den schon lange in dieser Form vorhandenen Track).


Spoiler



Vielleicht fürchtete Sony auch nur, dass Sackboys auf der Straße im Nahen Osten verbrannt werden oder die Sony HQs angezündet werden


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2008)

*Gears of War 2 - "Veröffentlicht" *

Nun hat es den nächsten Blockbuster getroffen, namentlich GoW2.
Für alle, die sich fragen wie sowas funktioniert und wie es passieren kann, dass bestimmte Spiele weit vor dem Releasetag im Internet zu finden sind:

*Technicolor employee charged in video game thefts*
_More than 900 Xbox discs, DVDs recovered

Nearly 100 copies of unreleased sequels to two popular video games were recovered this week after they were stolen from Technicolor for sale on the black market.

A Technicolor employee has been charged with theft, and another man is under investigation.
A Technicolor security worker reported the theft of games for Microsoft's Xbox 360 and also a number of DVDs on Wednesday. The games, *"Gears of War II" and "Fable II,"* haven't been released to the public. Neither have some of the missing DVDs._
Quelle


----------



## vinc (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gears of War 2 - "Veröffentlicht" *


Sehr interessant im zusammenhang mit deiner Signatur


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gears of War 2 - "Veröffentlicht" *



			
				Rabowke am 21.10.2008 07:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun hat es den nächsten Blockbuster getroffen, namentlich GoW2.



Irgendwie werden die 360-Raubkopierer ganz schön verwöhnt in letzter Zeit 
Quasi die größten Titel schon teils deutlich vor Release zocken, Fallout 3, Fable und nun Gears2.

Wenn ich auf dem neuesten Stand bin, gibt es inzwischen sogar einen recht wirkungsvollen Schutz gegen einen Live-Bann, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob man trotzdem mit Raubkopien online spielen kann.

Interessant finde übrigens, dass der Regional-Code der 360 scheinbar noch nicht geknackt ist   (normalerweise ergab sich das doch immer aus dem Winsch nach region free) Sprich man kann den Umbau (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) nur für Raubkopien und nicht für Importe nehmen. Das geht soweit, dass die Raubkopien dann auch nur regional funktionieren. Z.B. beim frühen Fallout 3 Leak war es eine US-Version, die auf den umgebauten PAL-360 nicht funktioniert 

Dadurch dürfte das ganze aber weiterhin eine kleine Szene bleiben, Raubkopien sind dann nur mit einer gewissen eigenen "kriminellen" Energie möglich und nicht das typische "Gelegenheit-macht-Diebe" was man vom PC oder dem Import-Umbau kennt.



btw: riesige Resistance 2 Werbung:
http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/690259/Huge_Resistance_2_Sign_Attacks_Los_Angeles.html
(der Leviathan soll wie im Traile aus dem Haus krachen, halbtransparent wohl damit die Leute noch rausgucken können  )



achja, mit Firmware 2.50 wurde bei der PS3 noch ein Recovery-Menü (irgendwie) integriert.
Das Wissen sollte man ruhig verbreiten, bis der Kundenservice davon Wind bekommt wird es sicher noch ne Weile dauern 

Nun muss man sehr wahrscheinlich nur noch die Konsole einschicken, wenn auch wirklich die Hardware defekt ist - und nicht nur weil der Flashspeicher (der Firmware) spinnt oder die Festplatte nen Fehler hat etc. Das sind Sachen, für man keine Reparatur braucht aber das Gerät (in dem Fall die PS3) nicht mehr starten will, im Falle der PS3 geht sie dann zwar an, geht aber nicht mehr ins XMB-Menü.

Das ist nämlich ne super Sache, dass Sony dies integriert hat (und gleichzeitig ist es eigentlich unverständlich, dass es das bisher nicht gab bzw. nicht auf allen Geräten mit Firmware-Updatefunktion gibt):

- Im Garantiefall heißt das: keine Wartezeit bis zum Ersatz und es kann sehr wahrscheinlich sein, dass man alle Daten wiederbekommt (beim Einschicken nur möglich, wenn man vorher - und macht man ja nicht jede Woche - eine Festplattensicherung gemacht hatte. Zudem ist selbige wahrscheinlich nur vollständig, wenn man die gleiche Konsole zurück bekäme).
- Ist die eigene Garantie vorbei, gilt alles von oben aber man spart zusätzlich die teuren Austausch/Reparaturgebühren.
Zudem ist es insbesondere für 60gb PS3 Besitzer sehr interessant, die Konsole nicht einschicken zu müssen.

Wenn man einen Fehler hat, kann man dadurch nicht mehr kaputt machen (und wohl auch nicht ohne Fehler, aber dann wäre es ja eh sinnlos ^^), sprich man verliert dadurch keinen Garantieanspruch und sollte man es nicht selbst damit "reparieren" können (oder es doch an einem Hardwarefehler liegen), kann man sie immer noch einschicken. 


Also, wenn sich die PS3 noch über die Sensorfläche (ein Knopf ist es ja eigentlich nicht? Reagiert bei der PS3 nicht direkt auf Druck sondern Körperwärme/nähe oder so) vorne noch einschalten lässt aber nichts ins Menü wechselt:

> wichtig: die PS3 muss über das (mitgelieferte) Standardkabel mit dem  TV/HDTV verbunden sein.

- beim Einschalten (Piep) aus dem Standby heraus die Einschalt-Sensorfläche gedrückt halten, bis es mit einem längeren Abstand zweimal piept - loslassen. Das war der Videosettings-Reset (gerne mal jetzt am TV nachschauen, kann ja sein, dass man nur die falsche Videoausgabe hat, z.B: wenn man gerade den TV gewechselt hat).

Wird auch der Videosetting-Bildschirm nicht angezeigt (trotz richtiger Kanalwahl am TV, gerne gemachter Fehler) / hilft nicht weiter, dann das ganze so machen:

- ggf. erneut aus dem Standby heraus halten, bis die zwei Pieptöne kommen und sich die PS3 mit einem weiteren Ton wieder in den Standby verabschiedet.
- nun wieder gedrückt halten, es solltenw ieder zwei Pieptöne kommen, aber diesmal schnell hintereinander - nun loslassen.
-> es sollte nun die Aufforderung kommen, ein Pad über das USB-Kabel an die PS3 anzuschließen, danach hat man Zugriff auf das Recovery Menü.
So sieht das aus:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=m0SPmkV-jco

Da noch ganz frisch, ist noch nicht ganz klar welche Option man für welche Problem etc wählt. Ich würde es als 1. mit dem Reset probieren (vielleicht hilft es ja was. Wenn man übrigens nur das Menü mal aufrufen will, wählt man diese Option ohne weitere Folgen).
Bei Klaus hatte gestern die Firmware-erneut-installieren (nachdem es nach selbiger nicht mehr starten wollte) Option indirekt geholfen, da nach einem Freeze dabei die Festplatte überprüft wurde  Vielleicht hätte man dann auch gleich eine der anderen Optionen wählen müssen, aber die lassen von der Wortwahl potentiell den Verlust der Daten vermuten (bei Klaus aber nicht der Fall gewesen, wurde wohl nur die PS3-HDD reorganisiert).



Achja: Prince of Persia Classic erscheint bereits diesen Donnerstag für die PS3. Wer sich nun wundert, wieso bereits jetzt, da die "Ankündigung" ja nicht gerade lange her ist:
MS hatte darauf Zeitexklusivität (kA zu welchen Konditionen), das Spiel war vermutlich schon lange fertig gestellt und man wartete nur noch auf den Ablauf des Vertrages. Dies betrifft auch noch mehr XBLA Titel, was wohl der grund ist wieso nun ohne größere Vorankündigung der ein oder andere Titel im PSN auftaucht.


----------



## vinc (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gears of War 2 - "Veröffentlicht" *



			
				Solidus_Dave am 21.10.2008 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Text über PS3 Recoverymenü



Würd mich mal interessieren wie Sony auf diese Möglichkeit gekommen ist.
Das ganze erinnert mich an ein ähnliches Szenario auf der PSP-Plattform - dort allerdings ohne Mitwirken von Sony.

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall über diese Entscheidung zur Integration. Mal sehn ob dies demnächst auch bei anderen Herstellern zu finden ist.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gears of War 2 - "Veröffentlicht" *



			
				Solidus_Dave am 21.10.2008 14:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie werden die 360-Raubkopierer ganz schön verwöhnt in letzter Zeit


 



> Interessant finde übrigens, dass der Regional-Code der 360 scheinbar noch nicht geknackt ist   (normalerweise ergab sich das doch immer aus dem Winsch nach region free) Sprich man kann den Umbau (wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe) nur für Raubkopien und nicht für Importe nehmen. Das geht soweit, dass die Raubkopien dann auch nur regional funktionieren. Z.B. beim frühen Fallout 3 Leak war es eine US-Version, die auf den umgebauten PAL-360 nicht funktioniert


Das stimmt so nicht.
Fallout 3 war eine, auch wenn es seitens Bethesda dementiert wurde, Review Copy und damit Region Free. D.h. du konntest Fallout 3 durchaus auf einer PAL Konsole abspielen.

Soweit ich mich mal belehren lassen musste, gibt es zwei Arten seine 360 zu modifizieren:

1. DVD-ROM Laufwerk flashen ... liest dann Spiele aus dem Internet, ist allerdings weiterhin an einen Regioncode gebunden

2. Einen Mod-Chip einbauen ( lassen ), liest dann Spiele aus dem Internet und per Knopfdruck wohl wahlweise Region Europa / USA ( ggf. Japan bzw. Asien ).

Interessanterweise sind Spiele von "Microsoft", wie Gears of War 2 & Fable II Region-Free, sprich: du kannst selbst eine NTSC Version auf deiner 'geflashten' PAL Version spielen.

Ob es bei den Originalen auch so ist, keine Ahnung ... ich besitze nur PAL Versionen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gears of War 2 - "Veröffentlicht" *



			
				vinc am 21.10.2008 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 21.10.2008 14:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vielleicht war es Sony zu doof, die ganzen PS3 zu "reparieren", die nach Version 2.40 nicht mehr anspringen wollten   (so viele waren es jetzt auch nicht, aber schon deutlich mehr als die "normale" geringe Wahrscheinlichkeit bei so ner komplett-Firnware-Aufspielung nen Fehler zu bekommen)

Mich wundert es aber fast schon mehr, wie so etwas nachträglich integriert werden kann.



LittleBigPlanet PAL-Release ist übrigens nun der 5.11.08 :/




@Rabowke: danke für die Aufklärung ^^
Bei Fallout hab ich aber extra den Szene-Release nachgeschaut und da wurde es mit Region-Lock angegeben, naja muss ich mich eh nicht mit befassen 
Zumal selbst wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, freue ich mich dann doch mehr auf die bestellte Collector's Edition von Fallout 3


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gears of War 2 - "Veröffentlicht" *



			
				Rabowke am 21.10.2008 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob es bei den Originalen auch so ist, keine Ahnung ... ich besitze nur PAL Versionen.


Jup, ist bei den Originalen auch so. Die First Party-Spiele sind IMO fast alle ohne Regionalbeschränkung (Lost Odyssey würde mir als Ausnahme einfallen) und die anderen Publisher können sich da wohl ganz nach Belieben entscheiden und vorgeben, dass etwa die NTSC-US-Version wirklich nur auf NTSC-US-Geräten läuft. Habe einige US-Versionen von Playasia hier, die anstandslos auf der PAL-Konsole laufen.


----------



## vinc (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Gears of War 2 - "Veröffentlicht" *



			
				Solidus_Dave am 21.10.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert es aber fast schon mehr, wie so etwas nachträglich integriert werden kann.



Ich geh mal davon aus, dass bei einem Firmwareupgrade der komplette Flashspeicher der PS3 neu beschrieben wird - somit kann man sowas jederzeit integrieren - man könnte sicherlich auch die Firmware einer Xbox einspielen (solang Checksum korrekt und genügend Speicherplatz vorhanden), nur könnte man dann damit nichts mehr anfangen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Oktober 2008)

*.*

*Gigantischer Andrang bei der Wii Music-Launchparty*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.consolewars.de/news/22637/wii_music_launch_party_findet_kaum_beachtung/



*GTA 4 bekommt von der Famitsu 39 von 40*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> The magazine scores games on a numbered scale with 40 being a perfect score — something that only a few titles have ever achieved: The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Soulcalibur, Vagrant Story, The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker, Nintendogs, Final Fantasy XII, Super Smash Bros. Brawl and Metal Gear Solid 4.
> 
> The magazine reviewed Grand Theft Auto (PS3/Xbox 360) for its localized October 30th Japan release, giving it a 39/40. To put that in perspective, only sixteen other titles have ever been given that score. Famitsu had positive things to saw about the game, completing how fun the game's sprawling world is and even telling readers to play the game. One gripe, though, is that using the SIXAXIS controls for the helicopter might be too difficult. Ain't that the truth!


 http://kotaku.com/5066947/gta-iv-just-misses-perfect-famitsu-score


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.10.2008 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> *GTA 4 bekommt von der Famitsu 39 von 40*



Wow, sogar in Japan wird GTA4 überbewertet 


Viel wichtiger ist übrigens, dass in der Ausgabe LBP 38/40 bekommen hat und so vielleicht noch mehr Japaner davon überzeugt, diesen West-Titel zu kaufen. Denn ich will sehen/spielen, was die Japaner nach ein paar Wochen im Create-Modus fabrizieren können  


übrigens neue Media Create Zahlen für Japan:


> DSL?34000
> PSP?156000
> Wii?25000
> PS3?4800
> ...



 
Preissenkung + JRPGs (es war der Tales of.. Teil oder?) haben die 360 dann nun schon 6 Wochen zu "Höhenflügen" verholfen, bei MGS4 war der PS3-Anstieg deutlich schneller vorbei 
Allerdings kann ich mir die gerade extrem schlechten PS3-Japan-Zahlen nur mit den bevorstehenden (nächste Woche imo) Bundles erklären  

Übrigens verstehe ich nicht, wieso das neue PSP-Modell so gut ankommt, ist doch fast nichts anders (und hat zudem Interlacing-Probleme dank dem hübscheren neuen Display).

Edit: @Wii-Music, in den Japan-Verkaufszahlen startet es schon mal mit 100k in die erste Woche...


> 1. Wii Music (Wii) 98.865 [98.865]
> 2. Pokémon Platinum (NDS) 63.000 [1.746.000]
> 3. Yuusha no Kuse ni Namaikida Or 2 (PSP) 62.224 [62.224]
> 4. Culdcept DS (NDS) 50.468 [50.468]
> ...



Immerhin scheint es nicht noch mehr Wiis verkauft zu haben, kann immer noch nicht glauben, dass ausgerechnet Japan dem HD-Zeitalter fern bleiben will (bis FFXIII erscheint oder so)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: .*

PixelJunk Monsters bekommt ein Gratis-Update am (wahrscheinlich) 30. Oktober (Japan schon am 23.):
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/10/22/pixelpatch-pj-monsters-updates-incoming/
Ein Video zum Patch gibt es dort auch.

- 3 Schwiergkeitsgrade:
Die bisherige, weiterhin für das Online-Ranking nur zählende Schwierigkeit wird "Normal". Man kann aber bei jedem Level nun auch noch Leicht oder Schwer wählen. Sollte ein Level auf Normal zu schwer sein, kann man so dennoch voran kommen. Selbst Regenbogen (also perfekter Abschluss) kann man auf leicht bekommen um weiter zu kommen, wenn es auch nun je eine Version pro Schwierigkeitsgrad gibt.
- Option, das Tower-Auswahlmenü autoamtisch auftauchen zu lassen wenn man zu einem Tower geht (damit man sie nicht mehr aus Versehen verkauft)
- Das Tower-Balancing (billigere Eistower etc.) des Encore-Addons wird nun auch auf das Hauptspiel übertragen
- XMB Custom-Musik
- Die (XMB-) Videoaufnahme-Funktion zum Speichern auf der HDD oder direkt zum Hochladen bei youtube
- Trophies for Monsters und Encore Addon:
Da man die Spielstände frei kopieren/verwenden kann, waren retroaktive Trophies nicht möglich. Aber man hat stattdessen sich einfach neue Aufgaben ausgedacht, die man in neuen Extra-Leveln (wahrscheinlich aber die bisherigen Areale, wobei sie ja eigentlich auch den Levelgenerator des Addons verwenden könnten ^^) bewältigen muss.

  (noch dazu einer meiner Lieblings-Download-Titel)


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2008)

*Fallout3 auf der PS3 'hässlich'?!*

*PSM3 schreiben nämlich: "Die PS3 Version sieht im Vergleich zu ihren Xbox 360 und PC Gegenstücken schlecht aus."*
Quelle

Hm ...  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout3 auf der PS3 'hässlich'?!*



			
				Rabowke am 23.10.2008 09:42 schrieb:
			
		

> *PSM3 schreiben nämlich: "Die PS3 Version sieht im Vergleich zu ihren Xbox 360 und PC Gegenstücken schlecht aus."*
> Quelle
> 
> Hm ...  :-o



Auch wenn sie inzwischen irgendwie versuchen die Situation wieder in den Griff zu bekommen und alles als "nicht so schlimm" darstellen:
* Fallout 3 looks rubbish on PS3*


> Our exclusive Fallout 3 PS3 review (from PSM3#107) has leaked onto the Internet and, as expected, a single sentence has been dragged out, beaten and interrogated under a spotlight. This one; "The PS3 version compares poorly to its Xbox and PC counterparts." Which, in the parlance of the Internet, obviously means; "THE PS3 VERSION SUCKS! XBOX WINS! ANOTHER CRAPPY PORT!" But that isn't the case. The PS3 version just looks SLIGHTLY WORSE than the other versions.
> 
> The PC version of Fallout 3 is gorgeous. The colours are vivid, the draw distance is endless, the textures are high-res and the lighting effects are beautifully subtle, especially when you're gazing over the Capital Wasteland at sunset. It's the best-looking of the three.
> 
> ...


 http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=199997&site=psm



*Far Cry 2 hat keinen echten Widescreenmodus*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://kotaku.com/5067446/far-cry-2s-widescreen-is-all-cropped-up


*Penny Arcade Adventures Episode 2 nächsten Mittwoch für PC & Xbox 360*
http://kotaku.com/5067221/three-new-penny-arcade-adventures-episode-two-gameplay-videos


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout3 auf der PS3 'hässlich'?!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 23.10.2008 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn sie inzwischen irgendwie versuchen die Situation wieder in den Griff zu bekommen und alles als "nicht so schlimm" darstellen:




na ja, wo genau ist denn die neuigkeit?
die meisten multiplattform titel sehen auf der 360 geringfügig besser aus (von high end- pcs  ggf. mit zugeschaltetem aa/ af mal ganz zu schweigen).
selbst die 1 jahr (!) später erschienene ps3- version von bioshock kämpft mit genau diesen problemen.

erstaunlich ist vielleicht, dass das offiz. ps3 magazin, das in der form zugibt, aber ansonsten?


----------



## Rabowke (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout3 auf der PS3 'hässlich'?!*



			
				Bonkic am 23.10.2008 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> erstaunlich ist vielleicht, dass das offiz. ps3 magazin, das in der form zugibt, aber ansonsten?


Das Problem ist, dass viele Leute das nicht 'wahr haben wollen', klingt merkwürdig, ist aber so.

Und ja, ich finds erstaunlich das ein off. PS3 Magazin so offen und frei darüber berichtet, aber das interessanteste ist die Erwähnung der PC Version, also die grafische Qualität.

Da bin ich ja dann doch mal gespannt wie das mit maximaler Qualität & Kantenglättung (!) aussieht.  :-o


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout3 auf der PS3 'hässlich'?!*



			
				Rabowke am 23.10.2008 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, dass viele Leute das nicht 'wahr haben wollen', klingt merkwürdig, ist aber so.



jo, fanboy- gelaber halt.    

wobei man natürlich auch dazusagen muss, dass die 360 eben lead-platform war (wie ja bei den meisten multi titel). 
dh, dass es nicht an der ps3 hardware selbst liegen muss, dass umsetzungen qualitativ oftmals leicht abfallen. 

dass eine 1 jahr verspätete konvertierung allerdings noch diese mängel aufweist, ist schon beinahe unverzeihlich.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout3 auf der PS3 'hässlich'?!*

Das Kuriose bei Fallout 3 ist wohl auch, dass das Game auf der Gamebryo-Engine basiert. Und nun wissen wir ja, dass Oblivion, als es für die PS3 mit einem Jahr Verspätung erschienen ist, schon so PS3-optimiert war, dass es der 360-Version leicht überlegen war.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout3 auf der PS3 'hässlich'?!*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 23.10.2008 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Kuriose bei Fallout 3 ist wohl auch, dass das Game auf der Gamebryo-Engine basiert. Und nun wissen wir ja, dass Oblivion, als es für die PS3 mit einem Jahr Verspätung erschienen ist, schon so PS3-optimiert war, dass es der 360-Version leicht überlegen war.




übrigens schreibt ein (nicht sonderlich kompetentes) deutsches magazin (aus dem hause c`tec) etwas davon, dass die ps3 version (im vergleich zur 360) zwar stärkeres aliasing, aber auch höher aufgelöste bodentexturen aufweisen würde. 
grafikwertung ist hier bei beiden konsolenversionen identisch (90% ggü 92% für die pc- version).


----------



## Bonkic (23. Oktober 2008)

*Sony senkt Prognosen (massiv)*



> *Sony has slashed its earnings forecasts by 57 per cent* and downgraded its operating profit forecast for the full year ending in March 2009.
> 
> The electronics' company had expected to make JPY 470 billion (USD 4.8 billion/GBP 2.9 billion), however, profit is now expected to be JPY 200 billion (USD 2.04 bullion/GBP 1.2 billion).
> 
> ...



_gameindustry.biz_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout3 auf der PS3 'hässlich'?!*



			
				Bonkic am 23.10.2008 10:58 schrieb:
			
		

> JohnCarpenter am 23.10.2008 10:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist auch das einzige Review bisher, welches solche Aussagen machte (aber eben auch ein PS3-Magazin, daher sollte man hier keine 360-Fanboys vermuten ^^).
Vielleicht haben aber auch nur sie, einen Direkt-Vergleich Seite-an-Seite gemacht (oder es sind nur Unterschiede, die erst dann auffallen). So liest sich ja auch die Original-Erklärung dazu, da ist der Unterschied PS3/360 -> PC ne Ecke größer (wobei sie nicht sagen, auf was für einem PC  )

Denke die erst strenge Wortwahl von ihnen bezieht sich auch darauf, dass so etwas inzwischen einfach nicht mehr nachvollziehbar/verständlicher vom Entwickler ist. (mich wundert es aufgrund der Oblivion Performence übrigens allerdings auch sehr).


Dass BioShock schlechter auf der PS3 aussieht ist übrigens nicht ganz richtig, die Texturqualität ist quasi identisch, man hat aber einen leichten Blur-Effekt über den ganzen Bildschirm gezogen (selbst das Hud/Menü). Allerdings nicht zum kaschieren, die native Auflösung ist identisch. Man hat keine Ahnung wozu das gut sein soll  Gut sieht das nämlich nicht aus ^^


Im Zweifelsfall liegt es aber immer daran, dass man von 360 oder PC auf PS3 portiert und nicht umgekehrt (oder nicht simultan daran arbeitet wie bei z.B. CoD4). Da ich kein Programmierer bin, weiß ich nicht genau wieso (Hardwareunterschiede beiseite). So wie ich es mal gelesen hatte, verlangt die PS3 ein genau strukturiertes Dateisystem und bei der 360/PC ist es mehr "Kraut und Rüben" bzw. freier. Das geordnete System auf die 360/PC zu übertragen ist dann viel leichter als umgekehrt und auch Performance-Anpassungen sind ein geringes Problem.
EA hat wohl auch deswegen bei ihren neueren Spielen auf die PS3 als Leadplattform umgestellt (Burnout, Dead Space, Mirror's Edge fallen mir da jetzt ein) und haben allerhöchstens minimale Änderungen (wenn auch dann positiv für die PS3, verständlicherweise) zwischen PS3 und 360, einfach weil die Portierung ein "Klacks" ist in diese Richtung.


@Far Cry2: Muss man jetzt aufschreien, dass wegen den ollen PC-leros unsere Spiele leiden müssen und nicht mal auf 16:9 optimiert werden?  (aber im Ernst, finde ich schwach, hoffe da gibt es schnell einen Fix wie bie BioShock damals)


Wer übrigens schon immer mal David Hasselhoff gegen eine Wand schmeißen wollte:
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2008/10/22/a-very-special-message-from-david-hasselhoff/
(ist das btw. echt von ihm geschrieben?  )
Chuck Norris und George Bush haben sie leider nicht bekommen ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout3 auf der PS3 'hässlich'?!*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Keine-goldenen-Zeiten-fuer-Eigenimporte--/meldung/116958




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ändert sich also gar nichts (hab bisher eh nur MWS bezahlen müssen und Päckchen in Spiele/DVD-größe fischen sie sowieso quasi nie raus. Hätte aber bestellen über amazon.com, das Bestellen größerer Sachen wie CEs netter gemacht sowie den ganzen Ablauf wohl etwas beschleunigt)


btw Bonkic: grats zu Posting Nr. 5000


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Oktober 2008)

*News*

*Media Create Japan-Hardwarezahlen vom 13.10 bis 20.10.2008*

```
akt. W.		letzte Woche
PSP		159.816		23.901
NDS		29.839		31.914
Wii		26.024		22.877
360		7.856		7.763
PS2		7.261		6.982
PS3		4.725		5.734
```
 http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=22661



*Microsoft 4,4 Mrd. Dollar Gewinn in Q1*


> Im ersten Quartal (1. Juli bis 30. September) des laufenden Geschäftsjahres konnte Microsoft die Erwartungen deutlich übertreffen und verbuchte mit Einnahmen in Höhe von 15,06 Mrd. Dollar einen Umsatzrekord für jenen Zeitraum. Im gleichen Quartal des Vorjahres hatte der Umsatz 13,76 Mrd. Dollar betragen. […] Der Gewinn fiel mit 4,37 Mrd. Dollar ebenfalls höher aus.
> 
> Im ersten Quartal des Geschäftsjahres 2007 konnte die Entertainment & Devices Division (E&D), zu der auch die Xbox-Sparte gehört, erstmals einen Gewinn (165 Mio. Dollar) abwerfen, am Ende des vergangenen Quartals stand ein Plus von 178 Mio. Dollar. Mit 1,81 Mrd. Dollar konnte E&D weniger Einnahmen verbuchen als im Vorjahr (1,92 Mrd.), was mit zwei wesentlichen Faktoren zusammenhängt: Zum einen fehlte Microsoft im abgelaufenen Quartal ein Titel vom Kaliber eines Halo 3 im Programm, zum anderen wurde der Preis der Xbox 360 mittlerweile mehrfach gesenkt.
> 
> Laut Herstellerangaben wurden in den vergangenen drei Monaten weltweit insgesamt 2,2 Mio. Xbox 360 an den Handel ausgeliefert (FQ1 2007: 1,8 Mio.), außerdem nutzen mittlerweile mehr als 14 Mio. Spieler Xbox Live. (Microsoft fasst Gold- und Silber-Nutzer traditionell zusammen. - Anm. d. Red.)


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/1846/1859388/Microsoft.html


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.10.2008 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> *Media Create Japan-Hardwarezahlen vom 13.10 bis 20.10.2008*
> 
> ```
> akt. W.		letzte Woche
> ...




kaum zu glauben, dass die ps3 noch weiter sinken konnte.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News*



			
				Bonkic am 24.10.2008 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 24.10.2008 10:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dafür hat die (fehlerhafte) PSP3000 die Spitze mit großem Vorsprung gestürmt. Wenn DIESES sinnfreie Technikupdate so einschlägt, wie verkauft sich dann erst der DSi? 250.000 Stück in Woche 1?   

Erschreckend und gleichzeitig amüsant, wie eine neuaufgelegte Konsole mit den gleichen Mängeln (Akku, spiegelndes Display, UMD-Lesegeräusche) und neuen Fehlern ( http://www.consolewars.de/news/22639/psp-3000_mit_fehlern_ausgeliefert/ ) auf so positive Art einschlagen kann.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News*

Jetzt werden in Deutschland schon die Cover geschnitten (oder hier besser gesagt: uncut ^^), Left 4 Dead:
http://kotaku.com/5069015/even-germanys-box-art-is-censored-now


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News*

PSP-Rückrufaktion von Sony?

*Fishy, fishy: PSP-3000 pulled out from PlayStation site, silent recall imminent?*


> A couple of observant people in the PlayStation EU forums pointed out that almost every single mention of the PSP-3000 has been removed from the official PlayStation EU site's PSP section.
> 
> True enough, when you go to the website (see Via link) and check out the "Hardware" section of the PSP, there's no whiff nor word about the PSP Brite. Meanwhile, doing a keyword search on the EU site for "PSP-3000" now only gives you a handful of hits: one from an October 15 news item, and the rest being LGC 2008 press material from August. Why is that?
> 
> ...


 http://pspupdates.qj.net/Fishy-fishy-PSP-3000-pulled-out-from-PlayStation-site-silent-recall-imminent-/pg/49/aid/125358


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: News*

*Neue Demos auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz*
Brothers in Arms Hell’s Highway (dt) – 1,1 GB
Tomb Raider Underworld – 1,3 GB

Außerdem angekündigt für Mittwoch
Kostenlose Erweiterung für Marble Blast Ultra
Penny Arcade Adventures: On the Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness, Episode Two  - 1200 Points
Are You Smarter Than A 5th Grader - 800 Points


*Einige Eindrücke aus der Tomb Raider-Demo:*
Es ist auf jeden Fall mal wieder eine Demo die sich lohnt und wo man nicht nur 5 Minuten spielen kann. Der Umfang ist wirklich gut und man bekommt bekannte Tomb Raider-Kost geboten. Das ist allerdings auch das eigentliche Problem. Es ist TR nur mit einigen neuen Moves, Gegnern und Leveln.

Wäre im Prinzip ja auch nicht schlecht, speziell da man sehr viel klettern kann und die Kämpfe nur einen geringen Teil der Spielzeit ausmachen. Aber wenn es auch nach jetzt drei Teilen vom neuen Entwickler Crystal Dynamics nicht geschafft wird die Kamera halbwegs in den Griff zu bekommen, dann ist es einfach nur ein Armutszeugnis. Wobei die Kameraprobleme IMO schlimmer / störender sind als in Anniversary. Gerade in einigen Kletterpassagen an oder zwischen Säulen oder in engen Gängen wäre es kein Problem gewesen eine automatisch vorgegebene Kamerafahrt zu haben. Es ist unglaublich leicht und einfach in den Tod zu stürzen oder eine Kante nicht zu erwischen, da man nix sieht oder Lara nicht das macht, was sie tun soll.

So kann Lara nun nicht mehr nur auf Balken balancieren, sondern auch in 360 Grad davon abspringen, um irgendwo eine eventuell dunkle Kante zu erreichen. Oder an einigen Stelle, wo man sich gerne runterlassen möchte, aber Lara nur runterfällt, an unsichtbare Wände läuft oder teils einfach nicht klar ist, wo man sich festhalten kann und wo nicht.

Und auch das Tutorial, was nicht nur sehr spärlich mit Infos ist, sondern auch teils falsche Anweisungen gibt. Leider merkt man dem Spiel ganz extrem an, dass es noch vor Weihnachten 2008 erscheinen soll. So viele Kleinigkeiten, wie etwa auch fehlende Infos zu dem, was man gerade aufgesammelt hat, hinterlassen den Eindruck, dass der Titel mit einer ganz heißen Nadel gestrickt wurde. Das Fummelige herumspringen zwischen zwei Wänden ist auch so ein Ding, was nicht wirklich gut von der Hand geht.

Wirklich schade, da es ansonsten ein wirklich netter Titel ist, nur der Feinschliff fehlt ganz deutlich.



*Weltweite Playstation Softwarezahlen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gamefront.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Oktober 2008)

*Sony*

*Sony Reports Q2 Earnings: Game Division ($379) Million Loss, PS3 2.43 million units #1*


> Game
> (Billions of yen, millions of U.S. dollars)
> Second quarter ended September 30
> 
> ...


 http://www.sony.net/SonyInfo/IR/financial/fr/08q2_sony.pdf / http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=340399


----------



## Rabowke (29. Oktober 2008)

*Fallout 3 für PC*

Vllt. keine reinrassige Konsolennews, aber der PC Port von Fallout 3 ist wieder einmal lieblos.

Wenn man nicht unbedingt selber Hand anlegt, dann beträgt die maximale Auflösung, lt. div. Foren, wohl lediglich 1280x1024.

Die Zwischensequenzen haben bei 16:10 Einstellungen oben & unten den berühmt/berüchtigten schwarzen Balken, sprich: 16:9 Darstellung.

Des Weiteren sind die Texturen, die ich bis dato auf Screenshots gesehen hab wohl eine 1:1 Kopie der von Konsolen, mal ehrlich:

Warum Fallout 3 für den PC kaufen wenn man auch eine XBox360 und einen großen FullHD Fernseher hat?

Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich mir hier ein bissle mehr von Bethesda erhofft.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 für PC*



			
				Rabowke am 29.10.2008 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum Fallout 3 für den PC kaufen wenn man auch eine XBox360 und einen großen FullHD Fernseher hat?



vielleicht, weil die steuerung mit maus/ tastatur sehr viel leichter von der hand gehen _soll_? 

abgesehen davon, hab ich das mit der grafischen qualität auch schon anders gelesen.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 für PC*



			
				Bonkic am 29.10.2008 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht, weil die steuerung mit maus/ tastatur sehr viel leichter von der hand gehen _soll_?


Das ist natürlich immer ein Argument gg. die Konsole, aber durch das VATS muss man hier nicht selber zielen, sondern kann halt bestimmte Bereiche auswählen.

Sprich: es wird nicht unbedingt 'Skill' mit Hinsicht auf die Steuerung benötigt.



> abgesehen davon, hab ich das mit der grafischen qualität auch schon anders gelesen.


Wo?  :-o


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. Oktober 2008)

*Wann bekommt man das Quantum Trost?*

Kurze Frage: Wann schlägt nun eigentlich "Quantum of Solace" auf? Amazon.de gibt den morgigen Tag (30.10.200 als Release für einige Versionen an. Amazon.com meldet den 04.11.2008 als Veröffentlichungsdatum und die Videogameszone spricht im aktuellen Bond-Special gar vom 19.11.2008. Ein Mitarbeiter bei Real teilte mir heute morgen mit, dass das Spiel zeitgleich mit dem Kinofilm kommt. Bei Hertie erzählte man mir hingegen, dass das Spiel eigentlich morgen erscheinen soll, aber man es nicht bestellt habe. Kurzum: Hä?

Bei Okaysoft steht der tolle Hinweis, dass das Spiel bestellt wird, wenn man es erwerben möchte. Einen konkreten Termin finde ich da aber auch nicht.

Generell erscheint es mir merkwürdig, dass es bis zum heutigen Tage keine Reviews gibt, und man das Spiel generell recht versumpfen lässt (noch immer keine "freigegebenen" Wii-Bilder). Konkret geht es mir aber um die DS-Version, weil ich die verschenken möchte. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wann bekommt man das Quantum Trost?*

Laut PlanetDS soll es am 31.10 erscheinen und die Angabe basiert angeblich auf einer Releaseliste von Nintendo.


----------



## F3liX (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wann bekommt man das Quantum Trost?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.10.2008 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut PlanetDS soll es am 31.10 erscheinen und die Angabe basiert angeblich auf einer Releaseliste von Nintendo.



Die Releaseliste ist auch auf der Nintendo-Seite zu sehen:
http://nintendo.de/NOE/de_DE/news/2008/neuheiten_fuer_wii_und_ds_im_herbstwinter_9656.html

und dort steht auch, dass es am 31.10 (DS/Wii) erscheint.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wann bekommt man das Quantum Trost?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.10.2008 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut PlanetDS soll es am 31.10 erscheinen und die Angabe basiert angeblich auf einer Releaseliste von Nintendo.


Danke. Die Website des Spiels ist leider gänzlich uninformativ und im offiziellen Forum sieht es auch düster aus. Na, dann muss ich wohl auf althergebrachte Art im Fachhandel suchen. Meinen lokalen Gamestore gibt es ja leider nicht mehr, der ging Anfang 2008 aufgrund der "sehr guten Wirtschaftslage" (Zitat A. Merkel) pleite...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wann bekommt man das Quantum Trost?*

also rein gefühlsmässig, würde ich mal davon ausgehen, dass zumindest die ds- version ziemlich schrottig, da wohl nur ein billiger abklatsch der "grossen" versionen, wird.
das war bis jetzt ja fast bei jeder multi entwicklung so. 

allerdings sehen die screens gar nicht mal sooo übel aus- für den ds.
http://reviews.cnet.com/ds-games/james-bond-quantum-of/4505-10068_7-33112619.html


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wann bekommt man das Quantum Trost?*



			
				Bonkic am 29.10.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> also rein gefühlsmässig, würde ich mal davon ausgehen, dass zumindest die ds- version ziemlich schrottig, da wohl nur ein billiger abklatsch der "grossen" versionen, wird.
> das war bis jetzt ja fast bei jeder multi entwicklung so.
> 
> allerdings sehen die screens gar nicht mal sooo übel aus- für den ds.
> http://reviews.cnet.com/ds-games/james-bond-quantum-of/4505-10068_7-33112619.html


Laut IGN ist die DS-Version völlig anders, und thematisiert auch ein ganz anderes Gameplay (was ja schon die Bilder implizieren). Rollenspielelemente, Stealth-Gameplay und Parallelen zu den beiden Filmen fielen positiv auf. Einen Knaller erwarte ich nicht, aber als Geschenk dürfte es wohl taugen. Schon die DS-Versionen von Spiderman 3 und Ironman waren erstaunlich kurzweilig. Spiderman 3 für DS erhielt sogar verglichen mit den stationären Versionen die höchsten Wertungen. ^^

Regards, eX!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. Oktober 2008)

*PS2 bei Aldi*

PS2 Slim anyone? Ab morgen gibt es die bei Aldi für 77 Euro. Ältere PS2-Spiele bekommt man dort für 17.99 Euro. 

Mal rein hypothetisch gefragt: Lohnt sich das? Immerhin hat die PS2 ja ein recht großes Lineup, das optisch zum Teil besser ist, als das von der Wii. Da die PS2 im Sterben liegt, bekommt man Spiele zum Teil bei Media Markt und Saturn auch schon für 10 Euro. Primär frage ich wegen der DVD-Funktion (taugt die was?). Mein alter DVD-Player hat beim Lesen manchmal Aussetzer, und daher wäre ein Kombigerät (Konsole mit vielen günstigen Spielen + DVD-Player) ja ganz nett. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PS2 bei Aldi*

Für 77 bis 79€ bekommst du die PS 2 auch bei MM oder Saturn, die da kräftig mitmischen bei der aktuellen Preisschlacht.

Spielerisch bekommt man wirklich viel geboten, es ist eigentlich für jeden Geschmack was dabei und man bekommt die Spiele durchweg recht preiswert. Nur wirklich neue Kracher gibt es nicht mehr, aber die Spielebibliothek ist ja unglaublich groß.

Nicht wirklich optimal ist es, wenn man das Gerät an einen größeren Schirm anschließt. Das Bildsignal der Konsole ist ein wenig der Pferdefuß der ganzen Sachen und hinterlässt einen eher bescheidenen Eindruck. Gerade deswegen ist es schade, dass Sony die PS 2-Abwärtskompatiblität in den neuen PS 3 Geräten abgeschafft hat, da einfach höhere Auflösungen und Kantenglättung enorm was gebracht haben.

DVD auf der PS 3 habe ich nie ausprobiert, aber in Anbetracht der nicht optimalen Bildausgabe wirst du mit einem 20€ Billigplayer wohl das bessere Bild haben. Das Beste Bild hat man mit einem RGB-Kabel, allerdings hat man IMO dann bei der DVD-Wiedergabe einen Grünstich...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PS2 bei Aldi*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.10.2008 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Für 77 bis 79€ bekommst du die PS 2 auch bei MM oder Saturn, die da kräftig mitmischen bei der aktuellen Preisschlacht.
> 
> Spielerisch bekommt man wirklich viel geboten, es ist eigentlich für jeden Geschmack was dabei und man bekommt die Spiele durchweg recht preiswert. Nur wirklich neue Kracher gibt es nicht mehr, aber die Spielebibliothek ist ja unglaublich groß.
> 
> ...


Danke. Mh, die universelle Sorgloslösung für meine begrenzten Anforderungen ist das Ding dann wohl auch nicht. Ich glaube dann warte ich lieber noch bis Dezember. Vll. gibt es die Slim dann gar für 50 Euro (wie damals den Cube). *g*

Primär die ganzen Final Fantasy-Teile und die Metal-Gear-Titel samt GT würden mich reizen. Dann natürlich die alten Bond-Schinken...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Oktober 2008)

*Vermischte News*

*Gears of War 2 – Launch-Trailer*
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/42089.html


*NXE – Video-Walkthrough*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In mehreren Videos wird das kommende Dashboard näher vorgestellt.
http://www.joystiq.com/2008/10/29/video-tour-new-xbox-experience-exposed


*Umfangreicher Bericht mit vielen Bildern auf Gizmodo*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> […] NXE is faster, prettier and more functional than its predecessor.


http://gizmodo.com/5070189/new-xbox-experience-nxe-review-its-pure-improvement


*Neue Demos*
Banjo Kazooie: Schraube locker – 1,1 GB

*Arcade*
Are You Smarter Than a 5th Grader – 1200 Points *
Penny Arcade Adventures: On the Rain-Slick Precipice of Darkness, Episode Two – 1200 Points

*Erweiterungen*
Marble It Up! – kostenlos

* US only


*Demo zu Mirror’s Edge Ende des Monats*


> Electronic Arts gibt bekannt, dass die Demo zu Mirror's Edge (PS3, Xbox 360) ab dem 30.10.08 im PlayStation Store und ab dem 31.10.08 auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz verfügbar ist. Die Demo umfasst den Prolog des Spiels, das Tutorial und einen Abschnitt des Einzelspieler-Storymodus.


 Gamefront.de


* Japanese Publishers Impressed with 360*


> Microsoft beats out Sony in Tokyo Game Show survey.
> by IGN Staff
> October 29, 2008 - Guess which system came out on top when Japanese game publishers were asked for their opinion on the Tokyo Game Show? Wii? PS3? Try Xbox 360!
> 
> Famitsu polled 55 game makers on a variety of topics regarding the recent game event. Most notably, for the question of which system left the strongest impressions, Xbox 360 managed 26 of the votes, beating out the PS3's 14 and the Wii's 12. PSP and DS got 8 and 6 votes respectively.


 http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/924/924866p1.html




*Japan: Famitsu-Zahlen vom 20.10. - 26.10.08*
*Hardware*

```
01. PSP - 66.837 | 156.000
02. DSL - 26.004 | _34.000
03. WII - 25.459 | _25.000
04. PS2 - _7.467 | __7.827
05. 360 - _6.858 | __6.000
06. PS3 - _4.107 | __4.800
```

*Software*

```
01 [NDS] Girl's Mode:　86000 (NEW)
02 [PS2] Abaddon:　77000 (NEW)
03 [NDS] Pokemon Platinum:　48000　(179300)
04 [WII] WiiMusic:　42000　(141000)
05 [NDS] Rhythm Tengoku Gold:　37000　(968000)
06 [PSP] Yuusha no Kuse ni Namaiki da or2:　29000　(91000)
07 [PSP] Castlevania:　20000 (NEW)
08 [NDS] BLEACH:　18000 (NEW)
09 [NDS] Soul Eater DS:　13000 (NEW)
10 [WII] Tenchu 4:　13000 (NEW)
11 [NDS] CuldSept: 13000 (63000)
12 [PS2] Dynasty Warriors 6 Special: 13000 (37000)
13 [NDS] Galileo: 13000 (NEW)
14 [NDS] Saihai no Yukue: 13000 (NEW)
15 [WII] Wii Fit: 12000 (2666000)
16 [WII] Mario Kart Wii: 11000 (1789000)
17 [PS2] Mobile Suit Gundam 00: Gundam Meisters: 11000 (51000)
18 [PSP] Macross Ace Frontier: 11000 (134000)
19
20 [NDS] Inazuma Eleven: 6700 (126000)
21 [PSP] Garnet Chronicle: Kouki no Maseki: 6500 (NEW)
22 [PS3] NBA Live 09: 6100 (NEW)
23 [NDS] Meccha Taiko Drum Master DS: Adventure in Seven Islands: 6000 (373000)
24 [NDS] Kimi no Yusha: 5900 (NEW)
25 [NDS] Ketsui Death Label: 5500 (NEW)
26 [PS2] Super Robot Wars Z: 5500 (457000)
27 [PS2] NBA Live 09 : 5400 (NEW)
28 [WII] Happy Dance Collection: 5000 (NEW)
29 [NDS] Daigasso! Band Brothers DX: 5000 (381000)
30 [WII] Wii Sports: 4800 (3162000)

** [PS2] Sakura Wars 3 (Sega the Best): 4300 (NEW)
** [PSP] NBA Live 09: 4300 (NEW)
** [PS2] Hakugin no Soleil: Contract to the Future: 2900 (NEW)
** [PSP] Moeru Mahjong: Moe jong: 2700 (NEW)
** [NDS] Final Fantasy III (Uptimate Hits): 1800 (NEW)
** [NDS] Dragon Quest Heroes: Rocket Slime (Ultimate Hits): 1700 (NEW)
** [NDS] 100 giri Golf: 1700 (NEW)
** [PS2] Gundam Musou Special (PlayStation 2 the Best): 1700 (NEW)
** [PSP] SD Gundam G Generation Portable (PSP the Best): 1600 (NEW)
** [NDS] Dragon Quest Monsters Joker (Ultimate Hits): 1600 (NEW)
** [NDS] Final Fantasy Revenant Wings (Ultimate Hits): 970 (NEW)
** [PS3] Gundam Musou 900 (PlayStation 3 the Best): (NEW)
** [360] NBA Live 09: 730 (NEW)
** [WII] Pro Golfer Saru: 720 (NEW)
** [PSP] SSX On Tour Portable (EA BEST HITS): 520 (NEW)
```
 Neogaf / consolewars.eu

Jetzt sind es 8 Wochen in Folge.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PS2 bei Aldi*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 29.10.2008 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> PS2 Slim anyone? Ab morgen gibt es die bei Aldi für 77 Euro.


PS 2 jetzt auch bei Amazon für 79€ zu haben: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001ELK9R8?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PS2 bei Aldi*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 29.10.2008 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 29.10.2008 16:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn du bis jetzt so gut wie nichts von der PS2 selbst gezockt hast, steht dir allein bei den exklusiv Titeln ein Angebot zur Verfügung, was an Qualität+Quantität+Genrevertretung wirklich überzeugen kann. Ich würde mich quasi fast schon überfordert fühlen wenn ich das jetzt alles zur Verfügung hätte ^^

Sollte sie an einen HDTV angeschlossen werden, würde ich statt RGB aber zum Komponentenkabel greifen. Dadurch hat man bei Spielen und DVDs das bestmögliche Bild, dass die PS2 alleine ausgeben kann. Bei DVDs ohne Grünstich und bei einzelnen PS2-Titeln kann damit sogar ein progressives Bild ausgegeben werden.

Am meisten macht beim Anschluss am HDTV natürlich für das Bild aus, wie gut die Scaler des Geräts sind, inbesondere beim Hochskalieren von SD-Material, beim jeweiligen Anschluss-Signal und bei der Umwandlung des Interlacing-Signals. Hier kann es große Unterschiede je nach Gerät (und je nach Anschluss des gleichen Gerätes) geben.

Bei Röhren-TVs kann man die PS2 statt mit RGB auch über S-Video anschließen, wenn vorhanden und man unbedingt ein gutes DVD-Bild ausgeben möchte (ohne Grünstich-Kopierschutz).


Die DVD-Wiedergabe an sich ist übrigens ok, aber wirklich nur vorzuziehen wenn man keinen extra-DVD-Player daneben stellen möchte (da dieser einfach mehr Optionen bietet etc.). Gibt übrigens auch eine Fernbedienung zu kaufen und die PS2 hat auch einen optischen Digitalausgang. Da ich die PS2 zum Release gekauft hatte (und ergo DVD-Player noch nicht so günstig waren wie heute), war sie jedenfalls die ganzen Jahre über auch mein DVD-Player.


Gibt neben den 77€ übrigens auch noch andere einzelne Angebote, z.B: mit einem der neuere Singstar-Titel als Bundle für 100€ (einzeln wäre die PS2 dann ca. 40/50€).



Interessant ist übrigens die Meldung, dass in Europa die PS2 eine offene Plattform wird. Nur ein Dev Kit braucht man noch, aber keine Lizenz-Gebühren und daher scheinbar auch keine Überprüfungen mehr. Vor allem für  russische und indische Entwickler und ihre Märkte gedacht.
Da wird nun sicher ne Menge Pr0n-Games kommen 
http://kotaku.com/5070265/the-ps2-is-now-officially-an-open-platform


----------



## Iceman (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 für PC*



			
				Rabowke am 29.10.2008 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Vllt. keine reinrassige Konsolennews, aber der PC Port von Fallout 3 ist wieder einmal lieblos.
> 
> Wenn man nicht unbedingt selber Hand anlegt, dann beträgt die maximale Auflösung, lt. div. Foren, wohl lediglich 1280x1024.



Das ist auf jeden Fall schonmal Unsinn, dass Spiel zeigt sämtliche nutzbare Auflösungen an, ich spiels in 1440x900, im 3DCenter Forum hat jemand iirc 1600x1200er Screenshots gepostet.
Wär auch ziemlich seltsam wenn, trotz gleicher Engine wie in Oblivion, da was geändert wäre.



			
				Rabowke am 29.10.2008 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zwischensequenzen haben bei 16:10 Einstellungen oben & unten den berühmt/berüchtigten schwarzen Balken, sprich: 16:9 Darstellung.



Was für Zwischensequenzen? Es gibt ein Introvideo (da bin ich nicht mehr ganz sicher, möglich, dass das mit Balken war), danach läuft alles in Engine und Fullscreen.



			
				Rabowke am 29.10.2008 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren sind die Texturen, die ich bis dato auf Screenshots gesehen hab wohl eine 1:1 Kopie der von Konsolen, mal ehrlich:



Hast du wirklich erwartet, dass Bethesda hier extra für den kläglichen Rest der PC Käufer bessere Texturen bastelt? 
Dazu macht das Spiel imo nen sehr bombastischen Gesamteindruck, grade in Außengebieten. Wenn man den Blick über das zerstörte Gebiet wandern lässt wirkt das schon sehr beeindruckend.



			
				Rabowke am 29.10.2008 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum Fallout 3 für den PC kaufen wenn man auch eine XBox360 und einen großen FullHD Fernseher hat?



Höhere Auflösung, AA/AF, flüssigeres Spiel und, der wichtigeste Punkt, Mods. Das Spiel wird sicherlich wieder wie blöde gemoddet werden, am Dateisystem hat sich gegenüber Oblivion kaum was geändert, da sollten Texturmods sofort möglich sein, für andere Mods fehlen natürlich noch die Tools, aber die werden hoffentlich ja noch kommen.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 für PC*



			
				Iceman am 30.10.2008 00:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist auf jeden Fall schonmal Unsinn, dass Spiel zeigt sämtliche nutzbare Auflösungen an, ich spiels in 1440x900, im 3DCenter Forum hat jemand iirc 1600x1200er Screenshots gepostet.
> Wär auch ziemlich seltsam wenn, trotz gleicher Engine wie in Oblivion, da was geändert wäre.


Entschuldige bitte, ich besitz das Spiel seit Gestern im Original und auch bei mir wird maximal 1280x1024 angezeigt.

Was jetzt an dieser Aussage 'Unsinn' sein soll, bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis.   

Man kann in der .ini Datei die Auflösung hochstellen, z.B. auf 1680x1050 was auch bei einem Kumpel funktioniert, bei mir jedoch nicht. Beim ersten Start hatte ich massive Grafikfehler & beim zweiten Start stürzte Fallout 3 sang & klanglos ab.



> Rabowke am 29.10.2008 09:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicherlich nicht. Auch hier möchte ich wieder auf die maximal bei mir einzustellende Auflösung hinweisen & das ich z.B. in der Ingame-Sequenz bei der Geburt, sprich gleich am Anfang oben & unten diese 'Trauerbalken' hab.



> Rabowke am 29.10.2008 09:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was heißt 'höhere Auflösung'? Ich betreib die 360 in 1080p & weiss, dass das Bild intern auf 720p gerendert wird und dann hochskaliert wird ... und? Was hat das jetzt mit einer höheren Auflösung zutun bzw. warum soll das ein 'Boni' sein?

AA ist ein Argument, wobei ich bei einem Kumpel der einen 42" LCD hat nicht unbedingt Kanten oder Treppcheneffekte gesehen habe eben weil man im Normalfall ein Stück weiter wegsitzt. Und flüssig lief es auf der 360 auch, verdammt flüssig sogar ... das einzige, was im Moment in meinen Augen besser ist, sind die Ladezeiten auf einem PC. Mal schauen was kommt wenn ein Dashboard Update kommt.

Und Mods mag für dich ein wichtiges Argument sein, für mich nicht. Ich hab bis dato noch nie Mods installiert geschweige gespielt, von daher ist es für mich (!) kein Argument.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2008)

*Quantum of Solace - 10 Minuten Wii- Gameplay*

http://nintendowiix.net/news_details.php?id=6299

ich muss zugeben ich bin überrascht.
das sieht für wii- verhältnisse fast schon abnorm gut aus, abgesehen von den wasseroberflächen vielleicht.

vor allem die weitsicht in dem aussenlevel ist beeindruckend und das alles absolut flüssig.
wer hätte das gedacht?

könnte das -bis jetzt- am besten aussehende wii spiel werden, denke ich, zumindest was die 3rd parties angeht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Oktober 2008)

*DS & DSi*

*Developer Says DS And DSi Aren't As Similar As You Think*


> Speaking to Pocket Gamer, an obviously-doesn't-want-to-be-named "developer" has said there may be a problem or two regarding DS/DSi compatibility. This developer, you see, is currently developing a game for the DS. Their game obviously runs just fine on DS, but on the DSi, it keeps freezing up, and as a result is stuck in development limbo, Nintendo refusing to certify it. Nintendo, predictably, are saying "All DS titles are compatible with DSi", but if a game in development will run on DS but not DSi, might there be some finished games that run into problems as well?


 http://kotaku.com/5070740/developer-says-ds-and-dsi-arent-as-similar-as-you-think


----------



## frogi (30. Oktober 2008)

*Dashboard*

Hi,
mit dem neuen Dashboard kann man ja auch Spiele auf die Platte kopieren.
Kann man das auch mit Spuelen die schon jetzt, einige Wochen vorher, erschienen sind machen ( FIFA 08, Madden 09 etc. ) ?

Kann man auch Filme auf die Platte kopieren und immer wieder ansehen?

Und sollte man eine 60 GB Festplatte holen oder reicht eine 20er noch alle mal? Wird allerdings knapp wenn man viele Spiele hat oder?


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dashboard*



			
				frogi am 30.10.2008 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> mit dem neuen Dashboard kann man ja auch Spiele auf die Platte kopieren.
> Kann man das auch mit Spuelen die schon jetzt, einige Wochen vorher, erschienen sind machen ( FIFA 08, Madden 09 etc. ) ?


Lt. Aussage Microsoft soll das mit allen Spielen gehen.



> Kann man auch Filme auf die Platte kopieren und immer wieder ansehen?


Was meinst du genau mit "Filme" kopieren? Meinst du jetzt einzelne .avi Dateien oder z.B. komplette DVDs oder gar HDDVDs?



> Und sollte man eine 60 GB Festplatte holen oder reicht eine 20er noch alle mal? Wird allerdings knapp wenn man viele Spiele hat oder?


Denke mal ja, weil ein Spiel belegt ca. 7-8GB auf einer DVD, denn die meisten Spiele sind halt typische DVD9 DVDs, sprich bis zu 8,5GB pro DVD.

Ich hab mir eine neue Premium gekauft weil meine alte z.B. kein HDMI hatte. Die neuen Konsolen haben ja jetzt 60GB und ich hoff wirklich, dass ich damit auskomme.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dashboard*



			
				frogi am 30.10.2008 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> mit dem neuen Dashboard kann man ja auch Spiele auf die Platte kopieren.
> Kann man das auch mit Spuelen die schon jetzt, einige Wochen vorher, erschienen sind machen ( FIFA 08, Madden 09 etc. ) ?


 Geht mit allen Spielen.




			
				frogi am 30.10.2008 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man auch Filme auf die Platte kopieren und immer wieder ansehen?


 Nö. Ist aber auch irgendwie überflüssig. Einfach auf ne externe Platte kopieren oder übers Netz streamen, wenn man es braucht.




			
				frogi am 30.10.2008 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Und sollte man eine 60 GB Festplatte holen oder reicht eine 20er noch alle mal? Wird allerdings knapp wenn man viele Spiele hat oder?


Ob es reicht, hängt von der Nutzung ab. Die Installation ist ja kein Zwang.

Im Handel sind eigentlich aber nur noch 60iger-Modell vorhanden und die bekommt man aktuell für etwa 199€. Sich jetzt "neu" ne 20GB-Version zu kaufen wäre daher sehr unklug.




			
				Rabowke am 30.10.2008 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Denke mal ja, weil ein Spiel belegt ca. 7-8GB auf einer DVD[...]


Xbox 360 Spiele können max etwa 6,7 GB auf der Scheibe belegen.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dashboard*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.10.2008 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 30.10.2008 10:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum eigentlich? Immerhin ist es ja eine DL DVD. :-o


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dashboard*



			
				Rabowke am 30.10.2008 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 30.10.2008 11:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die DL DVDs werden mit fast 3GB Daten "aufgefüllt", die von MS aus draufgepackt werden müssen. Was genau das ist weiß ich aber auch nicht.

Ohne jetzt die DVD-vs.-BD Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen, aber ich finde 6,7GB ziemlich klein und funktioniert bisher wohl auch nur so richtig wegen den guten Komprimierungstechniken (wobei man nie ganz ausschließen kann, ob bei der Planung beim eigentlichen Spiel nicht deswegen etwas abgeändert werden musste).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dashboard*



			
				Rabowke am 30.10.2008 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum eigentlich? Immerhin ist es ja eine DL DVD. :-o


Hat IMO u.a. was damit zu tun, dass die Lesegeschwindigkeit im "inneren Bereich" der DVD recht gering ist und MS wohl eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit haben will.




			
				Solidus_Dave am 30.10.2008 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne jetzt die DVD-vs.-BD Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen, aber ich finde 6,7GB ziemlich klein und funktioniert bisher wohl auch nur so richtig wegen den guten Komprimierungstechniken (wobei man nie ganz ausschließen kann, ob bei der Planung beim eigentlichen Spiel nicht deswegen etwas abgeändert werden musste).


Optimal ist es ganz sicher nicht. Besonders ärgert es mich dabei, dass MS wohl sehr stark darauf schielt möglichst kaum Multi-Disk-Spiele zu haben.

Es wäre so einfach ein Spiel einfach auf mehrere Scheiben aufzuteilen und abgesehen von einem GTA-Spiel würde mir nun auf Anhieb auch kein Beispiel einfallen, wo es wirklich stören wäre mal den Datenträger zu wechseln. Mal sehen, was da die Zukunft noch bringen wird. *anRagevonIDdenk*

Aber vermutlich ist die optionale HD-Installation inzwischen auch schon ein kleiner Schritt in die Richtung, um bei zukünftigen Multi-Disk-Spielen den Inhalt der zweiten Scheibe auf Festplatte kopieren zu können.


----------



## F3liX (30. Oktober 2008)

*Reduzierte Wii&DS-Titel*

Amazon hat folgende Wii- und DS-Titel auf 19,97€ reduziert:

Wii
Metorid Prime 3 – Corruption
Kororinpa
Trauma Center – Second Opinion
Wario Ware: Smooth Moves
Battalion Wars 2
Wing Island
Wii Schach
Excite Truck
Pangya! Golf with Style

DS
Super Princess Peach
Pokemon Ranger
Advance Wars – Dark Conflict
Phoenis Wright Ace Attorney
Donkey Kong – Jungle Climber
Metroid Prime Pinball (inkl. Rumble Pak)
Elite Beat Agents
Final Fantasy V Advance
Kirby Mouse Attack
Picross DS
Star Fox – Command
Freshly-Picked Tingle’s Rosy Ruppeland
Naruto – Ninja Destiny European Version
Actionloop (inkl. Rumble Pak)
Custom Robo Arena
Sudoku Master

http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_81467765_2?ie=UTF8&docId=1000229803&pf_rd_m=A1IDDPBG1NC5TQ&pf_rd_s=right-1&pf_rd_r=13MX9839G1PM52QNPD0H&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=225112591&pf_rd_i=195015011


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Oktober 2008)

*Home-Beta für die zahlende Kundschaft*

*Home-Beta für Qore-User, die für ein ganzes Jahr zahlen*


> Excitement ran high when we posted that Home closed beta access would be included in the next issue of Qore. It's still very much true -- only now, the content is exclusively available for annual subscribers and not for all purchasers like previously advertised.
> 
> Sony sent out a correction via e-mail stating that the "closed beta is available only to Qore annual subscribers who purchased subscriptions by 10/29." That date just happens to be yesterday; so it looks like it's too late to sign up for a sub and get into Home.


 http://www.ps3fanboy.com/2008/10/30/sony-corrects-qore-ad-home-access-for-subscribers-only/


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Quantum of Solace - 10 Minuten Wii- Gameplay*



			
				Bonkic am 30.10.2008 08:19 schrieb:
			
		

> http://nintendowiix.net/news_details.php?id=6299
> 
> ich muss zugeben ich bin überrascht.
> das sieht für wii- verhältnisse fast schon abnorm gut aus, abgesehen von den wasseroberflächen vielleicht.
> ...


Uff, ja. Überrascht tatsächlich. Vll. kaufe ich mir dann doch lieber die Wii-Version...ach was. Direkt beide Fassungen (wie bei Lego Indy ^^)

Scheinbar hat man Beenox dann wohl mit der harschen Kritik an den beiden nicht freigegebenen Beta-Bildern Unrecht getan. Komisch ist trotzdem, dass es bis heute noch KEINE freigegebenen Bilder und Videos zur Wii-Version von offizieller Seite gibt. GERADE bei der scheinbar überzeugenden Optik wäre eine rechtzeitige PR doch richtig sinnvoll gewesen. So frei nach dem Motto: "Guckt her, unser Spiel ist kein Wii-Klischee, es hat tatsächlich eine ordentliche Optik! Bitte kaufen! Es ist KEIN Spider Man 3!"

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Home-Beta für die zahlende Kundschaft*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.10.2008 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> *Home-Beta für Qore-User, die für ein ganzes Jahr zahlen*
> 
> 
> > Excitement ran high when we posted that Home closed beta access would be included in the next issue of Qore. It's still very much true -- only now, the content is exclusively available for annual subscribers and not for all purchasers like previously advertised.
> ...




Es ist aber NICHT so, dass man sich in Home einkauft bzw. Sony extra Gebühren damit raus schlagen will.

Man musste bereits gestern ein Abo von Qore besitzen um nun in die Beta zu kommen, wer extra Home früher testen will hat jetzt keine Möglichkeit dafür (oder hatte auf Episode 6 spekuliert).
Ist einfach nur ein Bonus für Abonnenten, so wie bisher die 3 dort früher zu bekommenden Demos nur ein Kaufanreiz für die jeweiligen Episoden waren (man vergleiche richtige Spielemagazine mit Demos).
Bezahlt wird immer für die Inhalte von Qore (sonst wäre der Preis ja auch teurer als 3$ wenn mal ein Zugang zu einer Demo dabei ist  ) , die von den Verantwortlichen produziert werden.

Allerdings ist dies imo höchstens für die teils netten Entwickler-Besuche lohnenswert, in Qore wird glaube ich nie etwas kritisches gesagt sondern ist eher ne weitere Präsentationsplattform (Werbung wäre zu sehr übertrieben).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Home-Beta für die zahlende Kundschaft*

Am Ende des Tages ist auch Sony ein Unternehmen, was möglichst viel verdienen möchte. Natürlich möchte man da nix verschenken und sucht überall nach Gelegenheiten. Können sie gerne machen, machen andere ja auch.

Diese Aktion bzw. den Ablauf der Home-Beta soll jeder so bewerten / sehen, wie es empfunden wird. Ich finde es nur recht amüsant die Entwicklung zu sehen und dann etwa mit Xbox Live zu vergleichen, wo immer wieder mit der „Xbox Live Gold“-Keule geschwungen wird.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Home-Beta für die zahlende Kundschaft*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.10.2008 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende des Tages ist auch Sony ein Unternehmen, was möglichst viel verdienen möchte. Natürlich möchte man da nix verschenken und sucht überall nach Gelegenheiten. Können sie gerne machen, machen andere ja auch.
> 
> Diese Aktion bzw. den Ablauf der Home-Beta soll jeder so bewerten / sehen, wie es empfunden wird. Ich finde es nur recht amüsant die Entwicklung zu sehen und dann etwa mit Xbox Live zu vergleichen, wo immer wieder mit der „Xbox Live Gold“-Keule geschwungen wird.



Genau darauf lief mein Post ja hinaus, Qore ist eben NICHT das Gold-Äquivalent beim PSN:
Qore kauft man, es ein vom PSN/dessen Funktion unabhängiges Produkt.
Gold-Gebühren zahlt man für Funktionen, die bei anderen Plattformen gratis sind und für die Gängelung der nicht zahlenden Kundschaft (Demos etc.).


----------



## Iceman (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 für PC*



			
				Rabowke am 30.10.2008 07:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldige bitte, ich besitz das Spiel seit Gestern im Original und auch bei mir wird maximal 1280x1024 angezeigt.
> 
> Was jetzt an dieser Aussage 'Unsinn' sein soll, bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis.
> 
> Man kann in der .ini Datei die Auflösung hochstellen, z.B. auf 1680x1050 was auch bei einem Kumpel funktioniert, bei mir jedoch nicht. Beim ersten Start hatte ich massive Grafikfehler & beim zweiten Start stürzte Fallout 3 sang & klanglos ab.



Wie gesagt, ich kann das nicht bestätigen. Im Optionsmenü gibts auch nen Schalter wo man weitere Auflösungen anzeigen lassen kann iirc, drück da mal drauf rum 
Bin grad noch auf der Arbeit, aber ich schau mal nachher nochmal ins Menü rein was man da so umstellen kann.



			
				Rabowke am 30.10.2008 07:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicherlich nicht. Auch hier möchte ich wieder auf die maximal bei mir einzustellende Auflösung hinweisen & das ich z.B. in der Ingame-Sequenz bei der Geburt, sprich gleich am Anfang oben & unten diese 'Trauerbalken' hab.



Wie gesagt, die ist bei mir Fullscreen mit nem 16:10 Monitor und 1440x900er Auflösung.
Die anderen Auflösungen die mir das Optionsmenü anbietet waren aber mit [Letterboxed] ausgezeichnet, da gäbs dann sicherlich schwarze Ränder.



			
				Rabowke am 30.10.2008 07:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt 'höhere Auflösung'? Ich betreib die 360 in 1080p & weiss, dass das Bild intern auf 720p gerendert wird und dann hochskaliert wird ... und? Was hat das jetzt mit einer höheren Auflösung zutun bzw. warum soll das ein 'Boni' sein?



Nun normalerweise fährt man mit PC Monitoren ne höhere Auflösung als mit Fernsehern/Konsolen was im Endeffekt zu besserer Bildqualität führt.
Klar, dem entgegen steht der positive Effekt des normalerweise deutlich größeren Fernsehers, was einem da lieber ist ist sicherlich zum guten Teil persönlicher Geschmack.

Da meine Xbox aber auch an meinem 19" TFT hängt (Kauf eines richtigen Fernsehers ist aber in Planung ) ist bei mir das Bild des PCs durchweg besser als das der 360, einfach weil das 720p Bild immer vom Monitor hochskaliert wird.

Übrigens scheint die PC Version doch mehr Effekte bzw. bessere Texturen zu bieten. Hier gibts nen paar Vergleichsscreenshots.



			
				Rabowke am 30.10.2008 07:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Mods mag für dich ein wichtiges Argument sein, für mich nicht. Ich hab bis dato noch nie Mods installiert geschweige gespielt, von daher ist es für mich (!) kein Argument.



Dann verpasst du aber einiges  Grad die letzten Elder Scrolls Spiele, ergo Morrowind und Oblivion, kann man durch Mods extrem verändern oder erweitern. Oblivion mit Grafikmods sieht beispielsweise um Längen besser aus als Vanilla Oblivion.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 für PC*



			
				Iceman am 30.10.2008 15:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, ich kann das nicht bestätigen. Im Optionsmenü gibts auch nen Schalter wo man weitere Auflösungen anzeigen lassen kann iirc, drück da mal drauf rum
> Bin grad noch auf der Arbeit, aber ich schau mal nachher nochmal ins Menü rein was man da so umstellen kann.


Dropdown Menü ... ist bei mir komplett leer. Da steht nicht eine Auflösung drin.   
Sinngemäß "alle Auflösungen anzeigen" oder so ähnlich.



> Wie gesagt, die ist bei mir Fullscreen mit nem 16:10 Monitor und 1440x900er Auflösung. Die anderen Auflösungen die mir das Optionsmenü anbietet waren aber mit [Letterboxed] ausgezeichnet, da gäbs dann sicherlich schwarze Ränder.


Ich hab im Config Menü auf 16:10 gestellt und halt die maximal mir verfügbare Auflösung von 1280x1024. Im Grunde ist das ja keine 'saubere' 16:10 Auflösung, vllt. hatte ich desshalb diese Trauerränder.



> Nun normalerweise fährt man mit PC Monitoren ne höhere Auflösung als mit Fernsehern/Konsolen was im Endeffekt zu besserer Bildqualität führt.
> Klar, dem entgegen steht der positive Effekt des normalerweise deutlich größeren Fernsehers, was einem da lieber ist ist sicherlich zum guten Teil persönlicher Geschmack.


Also mein subjektiver Eindruck ist, dass die Qualität zwischen XBox360 mit VGA Kabel an meinen 22" TFT und per HDMI an meinen 37" FullHD Fernseher schon 'gewaltig' ist & die Farben etc. einfach besser rüber kommen & man, bedingt durch die Entfernung, fast kein AA brauch.



> Dann verpasst du aber einiges  Grad die letzten Elder Scrolls Spiele, ergo Morrowind und Oblivion, kann man durch Mods extrem verändern oder erweitern. Oblivion mit Grafikmods sieht beispielsweise um Längen besser aus als Vanilla Oblivion.


Ich weiss, besager Kumpel mit dem 42" LCD ist der Oblivion Freak vor dem Herrn, also für PC & Konsole. Dort hab ich mal die 'gemoddete' Version von Oblivion gesehen, sah schon nicht schlecht aus, muss ich zugeben.

Aber 'Inhaltserweiterungen' durch Mods sind irgendwie nichts für mich, ich hab kaum Zeit um überhaupt die "Originale" durchzuspielen bzw. überhaupt zu spielen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Oktober 2008)

*Neuer Sony-Controller?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 30.10.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Gängelung der nicht zahlenden Kundschaft (Demos etc.).


Und genau das macht Sony in meinen Augen mit Qore auch. Wer etwa die MS 2-Demo "früh" spielem möchte oder Home eher antestens möchte, der wird zu Kasse gebeten. Kannst du gerne anders sehen, ich tue es nicht.




*Neues Sony-Patent*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> The patent describes a one-handed controller whose absolute xyz position and rotation in space can be determined. It merges a variety of inputs to determine that information, including:
> 
> 1) Ultrasound to determine absolute depth from an ultrasonic detector (i.e. the PSEye microphone array), and to determine distance between two controllers in your hands, and/or between multiple player controlers
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=340526


----------



## Iceman (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 für PC*



			
				Rabowke am 30.10.2008 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Dropdown Menü ... ist bei mir komplett leer. Da steht nicht eine Auflösung drin.
> Sinngemäß "alle Auflösungen anzeigen" oder so ähnlich.



So sieht das bei mir aus:
http://666kb.com/i/b3em0o9pvb9x03ded.jpg

Wird wohl nen Problem mit dem Grafikkartentreiber oder sowas sein bei dir.



			
				Rabowke am 30.10.2008 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab im Config Menü auf 16:10 gestellt und halt die maximal mir verfügbare Auflösung von 1280x1024. Im Grunde ist das ja keine 'saubere' 16:10 Auflösung, vllt. hatte ich desshalb diese Trauerränder.



Jupp, das ist dann halt Letterboxed ergo mit schwarzem Rand.



			
				Rabowke am 30.10.2008 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein subjektiver Eindruck ist, dass die Qualität zwischen XBox360 mit VGA Kabel an meinen 22" TFT und per HDMI an meinen 37" FullHD Fernseher schon 'gewaltig' ist & die Farben etc. einfach besser rüber kommen & man, bedingt durch die Entfernung, fast kein AA brauch.



Wobei ich gehört hab, dass das VGA Kabel nicht unbedingt das beste Bild liefern soll. Farbunterschiede würd ich eher auf Kabel und/oder Displayeinstellungen schieben.

Mangels großem TV kann ich halt leider schlecht einschätzen was für einen Unterschied das macht, aber das ändert sich hoffentlich bald


----------



## frogi (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dashboard*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.10.2008 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> frogi am 30.10.2008 10:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und wäre eine 120 gb platte schon wieder "zu viel" an speicher?
die kostet ja immerhin auch über 100€...


----------



## frogi (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Home-Beta für die zahlende Kundschaft*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 30.10.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 30.10.2008 13:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei mann auch sagen muss das die Gold Mitgliedschaft nur 75 Cent pro Woche kostet, das wird sich ja wohl noch jeder leisten können.


----------



## F3liX (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Quantum of Solace - 10 Minuten Wii- Gameplay*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 30.10.2008 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Uff, ja. Überrascht tatsächlich. Vll. kaufe ich mir dann doch lieber die Wii-Version...ach was. Direkt beide Fassungen (wie bei Lego Indy ^^)



Hier hat ein Kollege seine ersten Eindrücke zur Wii-Version verfasst:
http://www.mag64.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=26160&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=25#p487880

http://www.mag64.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=26160&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=50#p487901


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dashboard*



			
				frogi am 30.10.2008 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> und wäre eine 120 gb platte schon wieder "zu viel" an speicher?
> die kostet ja immerhin auch über 100€...


Hängt von deiner Nutzung ab, ob es zu viel ist. Mit 60GB wird man sicherlich erst einmal gut auskommen. Nur wer eben viel saugt, nicht immer gleich löschen will, etc. pp, der macht mit ner 120GB-Platte ganz sicher nichts falsch.

p.s. Du brauchst deswegen aber nicht alles zitieren. 




*Ladezeiten mit Festplatteninstallation*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=13419961&postcount=152


*Auch nette: Es kommt ne Meldung, wenn Freunde im gleichen Spiel sind*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=13425673&postcount=189


----------



## frogi (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Dashboard*

Einige Spiele dabei wo über 11 Sekunden unterschied sind :-o 
Natürlich im Grunde egal aber ich finds trotzdem toll


----------



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2008)

*Famitsu Umfrage zur TGS*



> System das den bleibendsten Eindruck hinterließ:
> 
> * Xbox 360: 26
> * PlayStation 3: 14
> ...



_famitsu/ xboxdynasty_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Famitsu Umfrage zur TGS*

Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat:
Mirror's Edge Demo kam heute ins PSN (nebenbei auch die Demo von Endwar).
Später soll sich noch die Demo zu Alone in the Dark Inferno dazugesellen (was auch noch interessant werden könnte, je nach dem wie die Änderungen bei der PS3-Version nun ausfallen).


Außerdem ist das Update für PixelJunk Monsters auch bei uns nun da und es ist klasse   
Videos aufnehmen klappt wie üblich ganz einfach:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=R50CVuMoep4
(übrigens sind die youtube-Anmeldedaten zentral im XMB der PS3 gespeichert, denn ich musste sie für Monsters nicht erneut eingeben. Leider schafft das XMB nicht mp3s+Videoaufnahmen gleichzeitig, wirkt bei dem Spiel alles lustig ^^)


----------



## eX2tremiousU (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Quantum of Solace - 10 Minuten Wii- Gameplay*



			
				F3liX am 30.10.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 30.10.2008 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Links.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Famitsu Umfrage zur TGS*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 30.10.2008 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Später soll sich noch die Demo zu Alone in the Dark Inferno dazugesellen (was auch noch interessant werden könnte, je nach dem wie die Änderungen bei der PS3-Version nun ausfallen).


 Da bin ich auch mal gespannt, wie die Überarbeitung aussieht und wie es sich damit dann spielen wird.


*Media Create-Hardwarezahlen aus Japan (vom 20.10. - 26.10.0*


```
Hardware | This Week | Last Week | Last 4 Weeks |   YTD     |    LTD     
PSP      |    60,467 |   159,816 |      270,229 | 3,053,429 | 10,718,506
WII      |    24,292 |    26,024 |       98,523 | 2,288,681 |  6,904,820
DSL      |    22,965 |    29,839 |      127,103 | 2,491,509 | 23,664,563
360      |     7,844 |     7,856 |       31,734 |   220,629 |    729,074
PS2      |     6,962 |     7,261 |       29,823 |   412,234 | 21,339,274
PS3      |     3,931 |     4,725 |       21,622 |   703,872 |  2,345,548
```
 http://www.consolewars.de/messageboard/showpost.php?p=2516267&postcount=9575


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Oktober 2008)

*.*

*GTA 4 verkauft sich in Japan besser als Little Big Planet*


> http://sinobi.ameblo.jp/sinobi/entry-10158270984.html
> 
> 
> [PS3] Grand Theft Auto IV (Capcom) - 77k
> ...


 http://www.consolewars.de/messageboard/showpost.php?p=2516696&postcount=9622


----------



## eX2tremiousU (31. Oktober 2008)

*Ein Schminkspiegel Trost*

Mittlerweile hat auch erstes bewegtes Material von der kleinen DS-Version den Sprung in die Weiten des Internets geschafft. Das Videomaterial wirkt jedenfalls vom Gameplay her "bondiger", als die Non-Stop-Shooter-Szenen aus den großen Versionen...

Regards, eX!


----------



## frogi (31. Oktober 2008)

*Neue Xbox ?*

Hi,
ich habe meine 360 jetzt ein Jahr und bisher läuft alles problemlos.
Allerdings würde ich gerne eine 120 GB Festplatte haben.
Nun bin ich am überlegen, ob ich mir nur die Festplatte kaufe oder gleich eine neue Xbox mit dem Falcon oder Jasper Board.
Oder wäre das eher sinnfrei und der Aufwand viel zu groß, nur um die Gefahr eines RoD fast ganz zu umgehen ( da ja bei den neuen Modellen mit "weniger" nm gearbeitet wird ) ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neue Xbox ?*



			
				frogi am 31.10.2008 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,[...]


Also wenn dein Gerät gerade einmal 1 Jahr alt ist (HDMI solltest du dann auch schon haben), dann wäre es aktuell eher etwas sinnfrei. Da solltest du dann doch besser warten, bis Jasper wirklich flächendeckend im Handel ist. Man kann es sich ja auch einfach durchrechnen:
120 GB Platte jetzt gibt es für ~110€

Eine Arcade bekommt man jetzt schon für 150€ und wird auch in 6 oder 12 Monaten noch so sein oder noch preiswerter und dann hat man auf jeden Fall eine Jasper-Version.
Macht in der Summe etwa 260€ und ist damit noch günstiger als sich jetzt ne 120GB-Elite zu kaufen.

Einzig wenn man wirklich ein schwarzes Gerät haben möchte, dann wäre es preislich sicherlich sinnvoller direkt zur Elite zu greifen. Gerade auch wenn dein Gerät wunderbar läuft, dann braucht man IMO nicht zwingend wechseln.


----------



## frogi (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neue Xbox ?*



> Eine Arcade bekommt man jetzt schon für 150€ und wird auch in 6 oder 12 Monaten noch so sein oder noch preiswerter und dann hat man auf jeden Fall eine Jasper-Version.




6 - 12 Monate noch, so lange? Puh...
Ich hasse warten


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Neue Xbox ?*



			
				frogi am 31.10.2008 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> 6 - 12 Monate noch, so lange? Puh...


hä?  :-o

Nachtrag: Wenn du damit meinst ich hätte gesagt, dass in dem Zeitraum die Jasper-Variante erscheint, dann hast du was falsch verstanden. War einfach ne Aussage, dass man ja noch warten kann, gerade wenn das Gerät keine Probleme macht. Eventuell nimmt man auch gar keine Jasper-Variante, sondern wartet auf Valhalla, wo gerüchteweise CPU & GPU auf einem CHIP in 45nm-Größe sein sollen. (Ende 09/Anfang10).


----------



## eX2tremiousU (2. November 2008)

*Bond auf Wii: Da hilft nur ein Lastwagen voller Trost...*

Ein mäßig geschüttelter und lauwarmer Wodka-Martini mit angeschimmelter Olive unterhält wahrscheinlich besser, als diese virtuelle Ausgeburt der Wii-Hölle. Ohne härtere Drogen oder starke Medikamente kann man die Wii-Version eigentlich kaum länger als 30 Minuten ertragen. Bevor ich richtig loslege muss allerdings angemerkt werden, dass das Spiel inhaltlich identisch mit den Versionen für PS3 und der 360 ist, weshalb wohl auch diese Fassungen an dem lächerlichen Gameplay, der extrem kurzen Spielzeit (4.5 Stunden!) und einer „kindischen“ Inszenierung leiden dürften. Überträgt man diese Defizite auf die Wii, und garniert die Mischpoke mit der üblichen Steuerung und der abscheulichen Optik, so kann man erneut fulminant das gängige Klischee bestätigen, das mehr als deutlich sagt, dass man nicht schmerzfrei und dickköpfig auf Teufel komm raus ein Spiel von einem unfähigen Studio auf eine „fordernde“ Plattform portieren lassen sollte. 

Das markanteste Defizit ist zweifelsfrei die Optik, die man weder gut reden kann, noch sonstig löblich charakterisieren sollte. Sie ist einfach schlecht. Selbst für Wii-Verhältnisse, und sogar für Cube-Verhältnisse. Es ist bezeichnend und zugleich auf unfreiwillige Art unterhaltend, wenn selbst ein umstrittener Launchtitel wie „Red Steel“ optisch ganz klar durchgängig überzeugender wirkt, deutlich detailreicher inszeniert wurde und man trotz der Limitierung der Konsole eine gewisse optische Dynamik vorfinden kann. Quantum of Solace ist hingegen absolut kraft- und stellenweise auch farblos. Die Texturen verdienen diese Bezeichnung nicht, und sind schlicht nicht zu entschuldigen. Die verschwommenen Videos von Youtube demonstrierten maximal den teilweise annehmbaren Polygoncount der Umgebungen, aber vertuschten aufgrund der geringen Auflösung natürlich die widerwärtigen Oberflächen. Erstaunlich ist gar, dass Metallflächen nicht einmal an das Niveau von GoldenEye ranreichen, und das Wasser generell deutlich hinter dem Standard hinkt, der damals von Banjo und Kaazoie auf dem N64 geschaffen wurde. Das optische Gesamtbild ist schlicht und ergreifend ein Trümmerfeld, das verdient beseitigt werden muss. 

Spielerisch ist das Programm hingegen ein Lizenztitel der belanglosen Art, ohne wirklich schlecht zu sein, aber leider auch gänzlich ohne überzeugende Höhepunkte. Die Steuerung ist erträglich, aber insgesamt nicht fein genug sensibilisiert. Metroid Prime oder Medal of Honor Heroes 2 stellten sich da cleverer an. Das reine Gameplay beschränkt sich auf das Neutralisieren von zahlreichen und extrem dümmlich agierenden Gegnern, die keinen Lebenswillen haben, und maximal aufgrund der hohen Anzahl eine gewisse Bedrohlichkeit entstehen lassen. Das Deckungsgameplay verkommt im weiteren Spielverlauf zu einer überflüssigen Komponente, da man mit dem herkömmlichen „Ducken & Ausweichen“ auch zum Ziel kommt. Diese Art ist generell auf der Wii zu bevorzugen, da man so nicht die ekelhaft aufgelösten Matschtexturen des armen Polygon-Craigs ertragen muss, der immer dann eingeblendet wird, wenn man mit einer Wand oder einem Mauervorsprung kuschelt. Die Action selbst gleicht sich zielstrebig dem restlichen mauen Eindruck an. Gerade für jemanden wie mich, der durchgeplante Shooter mit 70 Gegnern pro Abschnitt nicht ausstehen kann, ist dieses Spiel wirklich eine Geduldsprobe der nachteiligsten Art. Die Nahkämpfe und Quicktimeevents sind übrigens zu vernachlässigen, bzw. störende Elemente, die häufig den Fluss unterbrechen. Eine Physik fehlt fast völlig, das Ausschalten der Gegner ist anspruchslos und schlecht in Szene gesetzt. Negativ fallen aber primär die kerzengerade aufgebauten Umgebungen auf. QoS ist der Inbegriff eines Schlauchshooters, der versucht mit übertrieben vielen Scripts und unendlichen Gegnermassen eine gewisse Bedrohlichkeit zu entwickeln. Da die Optik der Karten auf Wii inakzeptabel ist, und der Aufbau generell stupide wirkt, darf man freilich keine spielerischen und abwechslungsreichen Offenbarungen erwarten. Hinzu gesellt sich der Punkt, dass man ohne Kenntnis der Filme faktisch keinen Einstieg in den Titel findet. Der Handlungsfaden (Rache?) ist absolut wirr, und aufgrund der sehr großen künstlerischen Freiheiten der Karten und Aufträge fällt es selbst mir als Fan schwer, die umgesetzten Aspekte aus „Casino Royale“ zu verstehen und virtuell zu genießen. Hier hat sich der Entwickler wirklich einen großen Patzer erlaubt, und fast schon bewusste inhaltliche Verfälschung betrieben. Besonders „Miami International“ hat faktisch nichts mehr mit dem Einsatz aus dem Film zu tun, und atmosphärisch ist daher auch kein Blumentopf mehr zu gewinnen. Zwar gibt es vor jeder Mission ein gesprochenes Briefing, doch diese wirken primär „kindisch“. Ganz besonders dann, wenn jede sprechende Figur von einem schlecht gerenderten Passbildchen repräsentiert wird, das qualitativ auf dem Niveau des Schöpfungsstands eines 3D-Studio-Max-Anfängers angesiedelt ist. Des Weiteren haben nur die wenigstens Figuren im Spiel und während der Briefings ihre „echten“ Gesichter. Vesper, White, LeChiffre und andere Charaktere sehen völlig anders aus, und einzig Bond und M sind wirklich auf Anhieb zu erkennen (weil sich diese Schauspieler auch scannen ließen).

Der Mehrspielerpart sieht optisch erstaunlicherweise besser als der Einzelspielermodus aus, aber spielerisch wird eben nur die übliche Kost geboten. Interessant für Fans von GoldenEye ist die Neuauflage der Facility, die etwas erweitert wurde, und grob noch an das Original erinnert. Doch selbst dieses nette Feature wertet den 4-Spielermodus kaum sinnig auf. 

Insgesamt hat das Spiel und ganz besonders die Wii-Version das markante Problem, dass man faktisch völlig losgelöst von der Vorlage irgendetwas spielt, was sich „bondig“ anfühlen soll, dann aber nur wie eine fehlkonstruierte Modifikation von Call of Duty 4 wirkt. Das gilt auch für die Akustik, und die teils annehmbare, größtenteils aber völlig grässliche Interpretation der klassischen Bondmusik vorsetzt. 

Zumindest auf Wii (mal wieder) eine derbe Enttäuschung. Und aufgrund des Leveldesigns und des allgemeinen Gameplays ebenfalls fraglich, ob die Next-Gen-Fassungen nun deutlich besser sind (ich empfand bereits die PC-Demo als äußerst schwach). Für mich als Core-Bond-Fan ist das schlicht indiskutabel und faktisch das schlechteste Spiel, das ich in den letzten 3 Generationen gespielt habe. Kein Vergleich mit den zum Teil ebenfalls durchschnittlichen Titels Agent under Fire, Nightfire, From Russia with Love oder GoldenEye. Die hoben sich zwar auch mitunter drastisch von der Vorlage ab, aber immerhin stimmte dort das Identifikationsgefühl und es kam richtige Bondatmosphäre auf (sogar bei den Titeln mit fiktiven Geschichten). 

Fazit: 60 Euro für 5 Stunden und eine indiskutable Optik samt repetivem Gameplay? Lieber ein Loch ins Knie bohren und Oliven durchdrücken. Zum Glück war es nicht mein Geld.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bond auf Wii: Da hilft nur ein Lastwagen voller Trost...*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 02.11.2008 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: 60 Euro für 5 Stunden und eine indiskutable Optik samt repetivem Gameplay? Lieber ein Loch ins Knie bohren und Oliven durchdrücken. Zum Glück war es nicht mein Geld.



schade, da hat das youtube- video wohl falsche hoffnungen geweckt.
hätten wir uns wohl doch auf unseren untrüglichen instinkt verlassen sollen.


----------



## Rabowke (3. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 für PC*



			
				Iceman am 30.10.2008 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 30.10.2008 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gerade den Test auf Golem.de gelesen & finde dort folgenden Text:

_Die getestete PC-Version hatte noch einige technische Probleme. So ließ sich beim Start die Auflösung nicht an Breitbildmonitore anpassen, und mehr als 1280 x1024 Bildpunkte waren im Menü auch nicht drin. Dabei unterstützt das Programm höhere Auflösungen durchaus - sie müssen nur manuell in der Datei "FalloutPrefs.ini" (Ordner: Dokumente\My Games\Fallout3) unter "iSize W" und "iSize H" eingetragen werden._
Quelle

Ich hab deinem Bild entnommen, dass du eine ATi Grafikkarte hast ... vllt. ist das ja wirklich ein nVidia Problem, denn bei meinen Kumpels haben alle das gleiche Probleme, allerdings haben alle eine nVidia Grafikkarte & unterschiedl. Treiber.

Anyhow ... ich bin von Fallout 3 etwas enttäuscht ... warum? It's Oblivion - with guns.


----------



## frogi (3. November 2008)

*1080 P = Full HD ?*

Hi,
alle 26" Monitore haben doch die HD Auflösung oder ( 1920 x 1200 ) ?

Und unterstützen deshalb auch 1080 P ?

Jedoch steht bei diesem hier : http://cgi.ebay.de/NOVITA-26-LCD-26...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

... nur HD Ready. 

Aber es müssten doch alle 26" Monitore und größer Full HD von Haus aus unterstützen oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Iceman (3. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 für PC*



			
				Rabowke am 03.11.2008 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab deinem Bild entnommen, dass du eine ATi Grafikkarte hast ... vllt. ist das ja wirklich ein nVidia Problem, denn bei meinen Kumpels haben alle das gleiche Probleme, allerdings haben alle eine nVidia Grafikkarte & unterschiedl. Treiber.



Gut möglich, dass es mit Nvidia zu tun hat, hab im 3DCenter Forum auch schon einige Berichte über den Fehler gelesen.



			
				Rabowke am 03.11.2008 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Anyhow ... ich bin von Fallout 3 etwas enttäuscht ... warum? It's Oblivion - with guns.



Grade das ists imo nicht. Das Charaktersystem ist völlig anders und insgesamt nachvollziehbarer als das Elder Scrolls System und man kann nun in fast jedem Gespräch irgendwelche Skills einsetzen um den Ausgang des Gespräches zu beeinflussen während es bei Oblivion nur rein statische Gespräche gab.
Fallout 3 ist insgesamt viel mehr RPG als Oblivion das ist, einfach weil hier die Entscheidungen des Spielers deutlich größere Auswirkungen haben, dazu kommt durch das VATS Kampfsystem nen gutes Stück an Taktik ins Spiel während Oblivion ja simples Hack&Slay war bis einer der Kontrahenten umfiel.



			
				frogi am 03.11.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> alle 26" Monitore haben doch die HD Auflösung oder ( 1920 x 1200 ) ?
> 
> Und unterstützen deshalb auch 1080 P ?
> ...



Wo steht da was von HD Ready, habs entweder übersehen oder da ist nix  Da der Monitor aber eine Auflösung von 1900x1200 unterstützt sollte er mit der Annahme von 1080p kein Problem haben.
PC Monitore sind normalerweise im 16:10 Format, wie auch dieser hier, während 720p/1080p 16:9 Formate sind. Wenn der Monitor also nicht von selbst kleinere Auflösungen korrekt skalieren kann wirst du ein verzerrtes Bild bekommen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. November 2008)

*AW: Bond auf Wii: Da hilft nur ein Lastwagen voller Trost...*



			
				Bonkic am 02.11.2008 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 02.11.2008 13:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja.   

Aus Spaß an der Freude habe ich mir heute aber mal die DS-Version von Bond gegönnt (todesmutig ohne vorher die Verleihversion zu testen!). Ja, ich bin ein DS-Fanboy, aber mir macht die tragbare Version vom Spiel echt um längen mehr Spaß, als die stationäre für Wii. Dieses ganz grob an Jagged Alliance angelehnte Prinzip (in Echtzeit) mit den freien Schlagkombos (man „malt“ einen Schlag, und der wird dann ausgeführt) und der durchgängigen Touchscreen-Steuerung (ähnlich wie in Zelda) macht auf dem DS Sinn, und ist sogar relativ fordernd (bisher nur in der Mittagspause gespielt, aber man verreckt schon recht schnell...). Die Steuerung ist sauber, die Grafik okay, die deutsche Sprachausgabe mit den echten Sprechern (wie auf Wii) sehr klar und man wird von diesen kindischen Briefingscreens der großen Versionen verschont - für die Schauspieler nutzte man lieber Standbilder aus dem Film. Einen gesamten Eindruck kann ich noch nicht geben, aber es erfüllt gut die Anforderungen an ein tragbares Spiel. 

Sehr toll vor anderen Leuten direkt nach dem Start des Spiels: "Guten Morgen 007!"  
Zumindest auf dem DS eines der besseren Lizenzspiele. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## frogi (3. November 2008)

*AW: Fallout 3 für PC*



> PC Monitore sind normalerweise im 16:10 Format, wie auch dieser hier, während 720p/1080p 16:9 Formate sind. Wenn der Monitor also nicht von selbst kleinere Auflösungen korrekt skalieren kann wirst du ein verzerrtes Bild bekommen.



Und wie finde ich heraus, ob der Monior das kann?

Edit: Gears 2 Gametrailers Review: *9,5*
Zum Vergleich MSG 4 "nur" 9,3

Vielleicht zu hoch angesetzt, keine Frage Gears ist gut, obwohl das Spielprinzip überhaupt nichts besonders ist... aber Grafik hauts eben raus :-o


----------



## Bonkic (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bond auf Wii: Da hilft nur ein Lastwagen voller Trost...*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 03.11.2008 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses ganz grob an Jagged Alliance angelehnte Prinzip (...)




schon gewusst, dass jagged alliance für den ds umgesetzt wird?


----------



## Bonkic (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bond auf Wii: Da hilft nur ein Lastwagen voller Trost...*

falls jemand noch ein argument braucht, um sich guitar hero world tour zuzulegen:

 GH- Werbespot


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2008)

*Japan Zahlen*

Software:



> 1. (*NEU*) *Grand Theft Auto IV* (PS3, Capcom): *122.000 St.*
> 2. (*NEU*) Valkyrie Profile: Toga o Seoumono (NDS, Square Enix): 74.000 St.
> 3. (*NEU*)* LittleBigPlanet* (PS3, Sony): *47.000 St.*
> 4. (*NEU*)*Grand Theft Auto IV* (Xbox 360, Capcom): *38.000 St.*
> ...



scheinbar räumt westliche software ab jetzt nicht nur topwertungen ab, sondern verkauft sich auch.
_lba_ startet hingegen eher enttäuschend, hoffentlich läufts im westen.

hardware:



> 1. *NDSi: 171.000*
> 2. PSP: 50.000
> 3. *PS3: 36.000*
> 4. Wii: 25.000
> ...



_quelle ist jeweils gamefront/ enterbrain_

systemseller gta? und das in japan?

zum dsi erspare ich mir jeden kommentar.   
es ist wohl nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass der ds (in allen varianten) die erfolgreichste konsole aller zeiten wird, zumindest was die hardwareverkäufe angeht.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (5. November 2008)

*AW: Japan Zahlen*



			
				Bonkic am 05.11.2008 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> systemseller gta? und das in japan?




eher nicht  (sonst wäre auch die 360 wohl wieder angestiegen, bleibt aber auf dem inzwischen relativ hohem Niveau)

Das sind wie erwartet die neuen PS3 Bundles/Konsolen.

Am 30.10. (also wie üblich noch nicht die ganze volle Woche hier zu sehen) erschien in Japan die neue  80gb Version in weiß und silber (schwarz glaube ich nicht? :-o ), was auch die zurückhaltenden Verkäufe zuvor der "ausklingenden" PS3-Version erklärt.

Dazu gibt es jeweils ein Bundle mit LittleBigPlanet (ebenfalls 30.10.) und einem 2. Controller (in der jeweiligen Farbe).


Ist jetzt die Frage ob LBP recht schwach in Japan startete oder GTA4 (auch 30.10.) so stark. Bei LBP sind es 47k + 20-30k Bundles. GTA4 schlägt das locker mit 122k - allein in dem Zeitraum also schon 5% der Japan-PS3-Besitzer (bei der 360 ist das nicht verwunderlich wegen der Zielgruppe, bei den PS3-Japan-Besitzern aber schon). Man schaue sich nur mal die Verkaufszahlen der Vorgänger an ^^
Vielleicht hat auch die sehr gute Famitsu Wertung geholfen.

Imo irgendwie aber in diesem Direktvergleich mit LBP etwas schade, gerade GTA4 ist meinem Empfinden nach der wahrscheinlich "schwächste" der Toptitel 2008, vor allem wenn man es an den Erwartungen, Review-Wertungen und den Vorgängern misst (aber die kennen die meisten Japaner ja eh nicht  ).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. November 2008)

*Remakes*

*Sega kündigt Mega Drive Ultimate Collection an*


> Sega hat heute die Sega Mega Drive Ultimate Collection angekündigt. Diese soll Anfang 2009 für PS3 und Xbox 360 erscheinen. Enthalten sind über 40 Mega Drive-Klassiker, darunter Sonic the Hedgehog 1, 2 und 3, Columns, Alien Storm, Ecco the Dolphin, Space Harrier und Streets of Rage 1, 2 und 3. Alle Spiele bieten dabei eine 720p-Auflösung.
> 
> Für die Entwicklung ist Backbone Entertainment verantwortlich, die auch schon einige der Klassiker für Xbox Live Arcade veröffentlicht haben. Ein Preis für die Sega Mega Drive Ultimate Collection steht noch nicht fest.


 http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=22761


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. November 2008)

*AW: Remakes*

Damit es nun auch der letzte PS3-Besitzer spielen kann (laut Konami wurden weltweit bis zum 30. September 4,33 Millionen Einheiten verkauft [ausgeliefert?]):

Demo zu Metal Gear Solid 4 im PS-Store.



@Japan-Zahlen:
Die Media-create zahlen sind noch mal etwas anders bei software:
http://www.consolewars.de/news/22753/aktuelle_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_japan_update/
und hardware:
http://www.consolewars.de/news/22760/aktuelle_hardware-verkaufszahlen_aus_japan/


btw:
im Japan-Store kann man sich die Beta der Sony-Tunnelsoftware für die PS3 gratis laden. Mit der kann man einige der PSP Spiele mit Adhoc-Modus über die PS3 zu einem richtigen online-Modus verhelfen. Die Tunnelsoftware funktionert dabei quasi genau wie die inoffiziellen auf dem PC.
Lobby/Voicechat wird unterstützt.
Edit: ist sogar animiert ^^
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=nnGoIgZwavs
In den (max) 32 Spieler Lobbys geht nur Textchat, wenn man dann einen Raum (max 4 Spieler) aufgemacht hat geht voice und scheinbar sogar webcam.

großes Manko ist aber, dass man es nicht über Wlan nutzen kann. Könnte aber an der Beta liegen, denn bei Remote-Play kann die PS3 ja auch PSP und Router/Internet gleichzeitig über Wlan verwalten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. November 2008)

*AW: Remakes*

*Vorläufige Liste der Spiele in der „Mega Drive Ultimate Collection“*


> Alex Kidd in the Enchanted Castle
> Alien Storm
> Altered Beast
> Beyond Oasis
> ...


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/14048/1861798/



*Neue Gerüchte zu Dead Rising 2 / Blue Castle Games als Entwickler?*


> Bereits im letzten Jahr tauchten Meldungen auf, dass Capcom das kanadische Studio Blue Castle Games mit der Entwicklung von Dead Rising 2 beauftragt haben soll. Heute wurde diese Meldung nun erneut bekräftigt.
> 
> So wollen die Kollegen von Eurogamer von einer dem Entwickler nahestehenden Quelle erfahren haben, dass man bei Blue Castle Games tatsächlich an dem zweiten Teil des Zombie-Gemetzels arbeitet. "Jeder ist sehr aufgeregt. Das Team hat die Gerüchte gelesen und es ist schwer für sie, nicht darüber sprechen zu dürfen. Sie können es nicht erwarten das Spiel endlich zu präsentieren," so die anonyme Quelle.
> 
> ...


 http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=22767


----------



## Erucu (7. November 2008)

*PS3 zusätzlich zur 360?*

Hi,

ich bin momentan am überlegen mir zusätzlich zu meiner 360 eine PS3 zuzuelegen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob es sich lohnt. Hauptargument für die Anschaffung wäre das Bluray Feature, was mein Heim-Kino ungemein aufwerten würde. Außerdem finde ich das Spielprinzipvon Little Big Planet und MGS 4 sehr interesant. Viel mehr exklusive Titel für die PS3 gibts ja auch nicht.
Denkt ihr also, dass sich die Anschaffung lohnen würde oder ob ich vielleicht doch eher zu einem Bluray Player greifen sollte?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. November 2008)

*AW: PS3 zusätzlich zur 360?*



			
				Erucu am 07.11.2008 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin momentan am überlegen mir zusätzlich zu meiner 360 eine PS3 zuzuelegen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob es sich lohnt. Hauptargument für die Anschaffung wäre das Bluray Feature, was mein Heim-Kino ungemein aufwerten würde. Außerdem finde ich das Spielprinzipvon Little Big Planet und MGS 4 sehr interesant.
> Denkt ihr also, dass sich die Anschaffung lohnen würde oder ob ich vielleicht doch eher zu einem Bluray Player greifen sollte?




Wenn du dir auf jeden Fall ein Blu-ray (Filme) Abspielgerät kaufen willst, wirst du sowieso kaum viel "bessere" und/oder viel billigere Blu-ray-Player als die PS3 finden.




> Viel mehr exklusive Titel für die PS3 gibts ja auch nicht.


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=858296


----------



## frogi (8. November 2008)

*AW: PS3 zusätzlich zur 360?*

gibts eigentlich irgendwo vergleichsvideos zwischen normaler dvd und blu ray dvd?


----------



## Onkel_B (8. November 2008)

*AW: PS3 zusätzlich zur 360?*

Es gab doch mal von Microsoft so Vergleichsbilder - HD und Normal. Aber glaub mir, mit dem richtigen Anzeigegerät siehste nen Markanten Unterschied zwischen Blu Ray und DVD. Kannst ja mal im Saturn oder Mediamarkt gucken gehen, die lassen da oft ihre Blu Ray Player laufen


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. November 2008)

*AW: PS3 zusätzlich zur 360?*



			
				frogi am 08.11.2008 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts eigentlich irgendwo vergleichsvideos zwischen normaler dvd und blu ray dvd?


Schau dir z.B. einen Trailer von einer DVD an und danach den Trailer in der HD-Downloadversion.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. November 2008)

*Gears 2-Zahlen*

* Gears of War 2 debuts to 2.1 million Day 1*


> According to early reports, Gears of War 2 emerged with massive sales, chalking up an incredible 2,100,000 units on Day 1. It looks to do over 2,500,000 units on Week-1, with only 2 days of sales for the week.
> By Benjamin Schlichter
> BSchlichter@VGChartz.com
> According to early retailer reports, and user polls, Gears of War 2 is shaping up to be one of the biggest Xbox 360 titles to date, putting it in very similar territory to blockbusters 'Halo 3' and 'Grand Theft Auto IV'
> ...


 http://news.vgchartz.com/news.php?id=2496

Allerdings ne VGCHartz-Meldung.


----------



## frogi (9. November 2008)

*Monitor*

Hab nochmal ne Frage zum Seitenverhältnis eines Monitors.
Die 360 Spiele spiele sind ja alle in 16:9 richtig?

Mein Monitor unterstützt 16:10. Dann muss ja skaliert werden. Ist das ein großer Qualitätsverlust?

Allerdings kann ich ihn auch auf 16:9 umschalten, dann würde nicht mehr skaliert werden oder?


----------



## Iceman (9. November 2008)

*AW: Monitor*



			
				frogi am 09.11.2008 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nochmal ne Frage zum Seitenverhältnis eines Monitors.
> Die 360 Spiele spiele sind ja alle in 16:9 richtig?
> 
> Mein Monitor unterstützt 16:10. Dann muss ja skaliert werden. Ist das ein großer Qualitätsverlust?
> ...



Der Qualitätsverlust ist meist verschmerzbar, allerdings wird bei 16:9 -> 16:10 meist das Bild gestreckt.

Mit der neuen Firmware ab dem 19.11. kommen allerdings 16:10 Auflösungen fürs VGA Kabel hinzu. Damit hat man dann kleine schwarze Balken oben und unten, dafür aber ein korrektes Seitenverhältnis. Dazu skaliert dann die Xbox und nicht der Monitor, bei mir wars nen deutlicher Qualitätsgewinn.

Allgemein ist das neue Dashboard total klasse, bin seit gestern in diesem Previewprogramm für welches man sich vor 1,5 Wochen anmelden konnte und bin absolut begeistert.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. November 2008)

*AW: Monitor*

EA sah sich in seiner Ehre verletzt, da Crapcom die Messlatte für Abzock-Content bei Spielen mit Wucher Man 9 höher legte. Also verband man der Sekretärin die Augen und lies sie ein Spiel aus dem aktuellen Lineup wählen um zu zeigen für was EA steht. Nach Burnout Pradise und einigen interessanten Spielen fingen die Leute ja an EA fast zu mögen.

... und deshalb haben wir nun folgenden DLC für Dead Space:



> - Astronaut Pack: Astronaut Suit und Waffen Skins für Plasma Cutter, Pulse Rifle und Ripper! ($3,00 / 240 MS Punkte)
> 
> - Big Gun Pack: Steam Punk Force Gun ($1,00 / 80 MS Punkte)
> 
> ...


http://www.consolewars.de/news/22774/neue_inhalte_fuer_dead_space_angekuendigt/


Skins/andere Farben.. sowas ist bei anderen Spielen (ok nicht bei allen, das war mal) schon auf der Disk als freispielbares Material (gerade bei einem SP-Horrorspiel auch nicht der bestmögliche Content)
Ein Großteil vom Rest sind zudem im Prinzip gut getarnte, kostenplfichtige  Cheats.


----------



## McDrake (12. November 2008)

*AW: Monitor*

Das mit den Downloadpreisen ist wirklich sehr nervig.
Teilweise sind Sachen, die im US-Store gratis sind, im Euro-Store kostenpflichtig.
Bei Little Big Planet gibts nen Astronauten und den Körbiskopf gratis. Im Eurostore kosten die Teile was.

Aber was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte:
GOW2 fetzt ja derbst!
Vom ersten Teil war ich irgendwie nicht recht angetan. Keine Ahnung warum.
Hatte nach zwei Stunden genug vom Spiel.
Aber der zweite Teil: DER WAHNSINN.
Ist da was mit meiner mentalen Verfassung nicht in Ordnung, oder ist Teil zwei wirklich besser?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. November 2008)

*AW: Monitor*



			
				McDrake am 12.11.2008 00:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Downloadpreisen ist wirklich sehr nervig.
> Teilweise sind Sachen, die im US-Store gratis sind, im Euro-Store kostenpflichtig.
> Bei Little Big Planet gibts nen Astronauten und den Körbiskopf gratis. Im Eurostore kosten die Teile was.



ne, die sind auch bei uns kostenlos

blöd ist aber, dass nicht jeder DLC bei LBP mit jeder Spielversion kompatibel ist (z.B. Addon aus dem Japan-Store mit PAL-Spielversion), die werden intern quasi in anderen Ordnern gespeichert und finden sich dann nicht.

Im Japan Store gebe es nämlich noch ein Gratis Ape Escape Kostüm sowie morgen kostenpflichtige Toro Masken (Mainichi Issyo)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. November 2008)

*AW: Monitor*



			
				McDrake am 12.11.2008 00:17 schrieb:
			
		

> GOW2 fetzt ja derbst!
> [...]Ist da was mit meiner mentalen Verfassung nicht in Ordnung, oder ist Teil zwei wirklich besser?


Also Gears ist zwar noch immer Gears, aber das ganze ist schon irgendwie ne Ecke runder als der Vorgänger. Muss auch sagen, dass es mir mehr Spaß macht als der Vorgänger.



*Topseller 2008 in Deutschland*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für Vollbild)
http://www.consolewars.de/news/22822/deutschlands_software-topseller_/
*ohneWorte*


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. November 2008)

*AW: Monitor*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.11.2008 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> *ohneWorte*



Nintendo muss ja im Geld ersaufen.
So wenig Einsatz, so viel Gewinn.

Allerdings hasse ich es auch weiterhin, Handhelds und Heimkonsolen zusammen aufzulisten. Das sind zwei verschiedene Zielgruppe, Anwendungsgebiete und Preisklassen.

Ein wenig muss man sich bei dem casual-Aufgebot auch für Deutschland schämen  
und vor allem wo ist MGS4?! Die PS3-Version von GTA4 kann sich doch nicht vier+ mal (wenn MGS4 bei 70k oder so kommt) öfter verkauft haben. Hatte von MGS eher den Eindruck, es wäre eine ziemlich beliebte Marke in Deutschland, im Verhältnis gesehen mehr als z.B. in den USA/Japan.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. November 2008)

*US-Zahlen Oktober 2008*

*US-NPD-Zahlen für Oktober 2008*

*Hardwarezahlen*

```
System		Oct-08 (4W)	Sep-08 (5W)	Veränderung	Aug-08 (4W)
Wii		803K		687K		+116K		453K
Nintendo DS	491K		536K		-45K		536K
Xbox 360	371K		347K		+24K		195K
PSP		193K		238K		-45K		253K
PlayStation 3	190K		232K		-42K		185K
PlayStation 2	136K		173K		-37K		144K
```


*Top 10 Software*

```
360	FABLE II			MICROSOFT (CORP)	790K
WII	FIT W/ BALANCE BOARD		NINTENDO		487K
360	FALLOUT 3			BETHESDA		375K
WII	MARIO KART W/ WHEEL		NINTENDO		290K
WII	PLAY W/ REMOTE			NINTENDO		282K
360	SAINTS ROW 2			THQ			270K
PS3	SOCOM: U.S. NAVY SEALS [..]	SONY			231K
PS3	LITTLE BIG PLANET		SONY			215K
360	NBA 2K9				TAKE 2			202K
360	DEAD SPACE			ELECTRONIC ARTS		193K
```


*Industry Sales*

```
Oct-07		Oct-08		CHG	Oct 07	Oct 08	CHG
Video Games	$1.12B		$1.31B		18%	$10.50B	$13.13B	25%
VG Hardware	$470.47M	$494.74M	5%	$4.13B	$4.72B	14%
VG Software	$514.60M	$696.79M	35%	$4.98B	$6.76B	36%
VG Accessories	$130.81M	$120.19		-8%	$1.40B	$1.65B	18%
```


*Hardware LTD:*

```
PS2	42.743.000
NDS	22.893.000
WII	13.351.000
PSP	12.806.000
360	11.613.000
PS3	5.684.000
```


*Hardware YTD:*

```
NDS	5.341.000
WII	5.981.000
360	2.459.000
PS3	2.441.000
PSP	2.308.000
PS2	1.887.000
```


*Software LTD's:*
[Wii] Wii Play - 7.134.000
[Wii] Mario Kart Wii - 3.376.000
[Wii] Wii Fit - 2.833.000 



			
				Anita Frazier schrieb:
			
		

> Overall:
> 
> "The video games industry grew an impressive 18% year-over-year in the first month of the critical fourth quarter. With 10-months under its belt, the video games industry is still poised to top $22B in annual sales in 2008."
> 
> ...



http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=43c6911b8f539de0624a92b075849ab2&t=342022


*Mehr Zahlen*


> Wii Music - 81K
> Guitar Hero World Tour (all SKUS) - 534K
> Rock Band 2 (LTD) - 600K


 http://www.gamedaily.com/articles/news/npd-wii-fable-ii-fuel-sales-of-131-billion-in-october-for-us-game-industry/?biz=1&page=1


*Grafische Auswertungen der US-Verkaufszahlen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://chartget.blogspot.com/2008/11/october-2008-npd.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. November 2008)

*Japan-Zahlen*

*Japan: Verkaufszahlen vom 03.11 bis 09.11.2008 (Media Create)*
*Hardware*

```
akt.Woche	letzteWoche	Veränderung
NDS	113.278		188.294		-75.016
PSP	43.726		50.358		-6.632
Wii	24.726		23.123		1.603
PS3	18.354		39.587		-21.233
360	12.759		6.119		6.640
PS2	5.743		6.714		-971
```
DS-Aufteilung:
DSi: 104.897
DS Lite: 8.381
http://www.consolewars.de/news/22841/aktuelle_hardware-verkaufszahlen_aus_japan/


*Software*

```
01. Hoshi no Kirby: Ultra Super Deluxe	NDS	266.000
02. Rhythm Tengoku Gold			NDS	40.000
03. Wagamama Fashion Girls Mode		NDS	37.000
04. Pokémon Platinum			NDS	37.000
05. Grand Theft Auto IV			PS3	36.000
06. Valkyrie Profile: Toga o Seoumono	NDS	32.000
07. Monster Hunter Portable 2nd G	PSP	19.000
08. Personal Trainer: Walking		NDS	18.000
09. Gran Turismo 5 Prologue Spec III	PS3	17.000
10. LittleBigPlanet			PS3	17.000
```

Die Plätze 11. - 30. (ohne Angabe von Verkaufszahlen) verteilen sich wie folgt:
11. [WII] Wii Music
12. [WII] Wii Fit
13. [NDS] Shugo Chara! NEU
14. [NDS] Avalon Code
15. [PS2] Wrestling Angels: Survivor 2 NEU
16. [NDS] Cid to Chocobo no Fushigi na Dungeon: Toki Wasure no Meikyuu +
17. [WII] Mario Kart Wii
18. [PSP] Yuusha no Kuse ni Namaikida Or 2
19. [WII] Shape Boxing: Wii de Enjoy! Diet
20. [PS2] Shin Sangoku Musou 5 Special
21. [NDS] Wind of Nostalgia NEU
22. [360] Grand Theft Auto IV
23. [WII] Wii Sports
24. [NDS] Inazuma Eleven
25. [PS2] Zero no Tsukaima: Maigo no Period to Ikusen no Symphony NEU
26. [NDS] Yes! Precure 5 Go Go Zenin Shu Go! Dream Festival
27. [NDS] Daigasso! Band Brothers DX
28. [NDS] Dragonball DS
29. [NDS] Mario Kart DS
30. [NDS] Beautiful Letter Training
http://www.consolewars.de/news/22825/aktuelle_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_japan/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. November 2008)

*Zahlenspiele*

*Verkaufszahlenvergleich USA: PC & Konsole (Für den Monat Oktober)*


> PC Games
> 
> 01) Fallout 3 (71.000 verkaufte Exemplare)
> 02) Spore
> ...


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/3960/1863133/


----------



## Erucu (15. November 2008)

*AW: Zahlenspiele*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 15.11.2008 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> *Verkaufszahlenvergleich USA: PC & Konsole*



Du solltest villeicht dazu schrieben, dass es sich um den Monat Oktober handelt.
Leider ist es ja nicht so aussagekräftig, da bei den Pc Verkäufen ja größtenteils die Zahlen fehlen.
Aber wenigstens kann man mal wieder sehen, dass sich allein die 360 Version von Fallout 3 fast 5x sogut verkauft hat wie die Pc-Version (auch wenn ich es Merkwürdig finde, dass bei den Konsolen CEs mit gezählt werden und beim PC nochmals einzeln gelistet ist)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. November 2008)

*AW: Zahlenspiele*



			
				Erucu am 15.11.2008 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest villeicht dazu schrieben, dass es sich um den Monat Oktober handelt.


 Völlig richtig. Ich war noch so in den aktuellen US-Zahlenspielen, dass ich einfach nicht daran gedacht habe. Habe es nachgetragen.


----------



## frogi (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zahlenspiele*

An eine Xbox 360 Arcade kann man auch problemlos eine 120 GB Festplatte "montieren" oder?


----------



## Erucu (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zahlenspiele*



			
				frogi am 17.11.2008 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> An eine Xbox 360 Arcade kann man auch problemlos eine 120 GB Festplatte "montieren" oder?



ja geht ohne Probleme


----------



## frogi (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zahlenspiele*

Gibt es in technischer Hinsicht Unterschiede zwischen Arcade und Premium bzw. Elite ?


----------



## Iceman (17. November 2008)

*AW: Zahlenspiele*



			
				frogi am 17.11.2008 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es in technischer Hinsicht Unterschiede zwischen Arcade und Premium bzw. Elite ?



Nein, gibt nur optische Unterschiede:
- Arcade: Weiße Plastiklaufwerksblende
- Premium: Verchromte Metalllaufwerksblende
- Elite: Schwarzes Gehäuse und verchromte Metalllaufwerksblende


----------



## Freezeman (19. November 2008)

*360 neues Interface*

Das neue User-Interface der 360 ist ja jetzt für alle verfügbar. Ansich bringt es viele sinnvolle Neuerungen mit, ich bin echt beeindruckt. Leider habe ich aber auch schon das erste Problem: Bei Verbindungsversuchen zu Live kommt ständig der Fehler(?) "Status code: 8000ffff". Ich bin anscheinend nicht der einzige der das Problem hat, aber eine Lösung habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. November 2008)

*AW: 360 neues Interface*



			
				Freezeman am 19.11.2008 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Verbindungsversuchen zu Live kommt ständig der Fehler(?) "Status code: 8000ffff". Ich bin anscheinend nicht der einzige der das Problem hat, aber eine Lösung habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden...


Auf dem Marktplatz habe ich den Fehler auch öfters. Sind aber schon weniger geworden. Hängt aber auch ein wenig vom Spiel ab und der Onlinemarktplatz via marketplace.xbox.com funktioniert auch noch nicht richtig.

Da zudem jetzt auch die Amerikaner gleich 12 Uhr am Mittag haben, wird es wohl in den nächsten 6 bis 12 Stunden noch etwas voller. Denke mal ab morgen sollte es besser werden und dann sollten auch die Fehlermeldungen auf Grund von Serverproblemen und CO deutlich zurückgehen.


----------



## frogi (20. November 2008)

*AW: 360 neues Interface*

Also mir gefällt das neue Dashboard wirklich gut.
Das mit den Avataren kann jeder sehen wie er will, aber ich habe mir einen zusammengebastelt, an dem ich mich selbst wiederkenne und das hat iwie was...
Als ich im Marktplatz etc. ein bisschen rumstöbern wollte fiel die Orientierung erstmal recht schwer aber mittlerweile habe ich mich daran gewöhnt.
Aber das beste Feature mMn ist natürlich das mit der Installation.
Schnelle Ladezeiten, endlich ne leisere Xbox und bei GTA gibts mMn sogar weniger Popups.

Insgesamt klasse die NXE


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2008)

*The Last Remnant - Die ersten 40 (!) Minuten Gameplay inklusive Intro*

The Last Remnant - Die ersten 40 (!) Minuten Gameplay inklusive Intro


----------



## McDrake (21. November 2008)

*AW: The Last Remnant - Die ersten 40 (!) Minuten Gameplay inklusive Intro*



			
				Bonkic am 21.11.2008 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> The Last Remnant - Die ersten 40 (!) Minuten Gameplay inklusive Intro


Will ich nicht anschauen!
Habens heut bekommen und ich will das Teil selber spielen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2008)

*Suchbild*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer findet den fehler?


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2008)

*AW: The Last Remnant - Die ersten 40 (!) Minuten Gameplay inklusive Intro*



			
				McDrake am 21.11.2008 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 21.11.2008 11:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oha, na dann viel spass.
ich erwarte natürlich einen (zumindest) knappen bericht.
danke.


----------



## McDrake (21. November 2008)

*AW: The Last Remnant - Die ersten 40 (!) Minuten Gameplay inklusive Intro*



			
				Bonkic am 21.11.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> oha, na dann viel spass.
> ich erwarte natürlich einen (zumindest) knappen bericht.
> danke.



Wird ein wenig dauern.
Heut mit ner Kollegin abgemacht. Erfahrungsgemäss bin ich danach nicht mehr ganz fähig ein Rollenspiel zu spielen 
Aber am WE sollts gehen.



			
				Bonkic am 21.11.2008 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> wer findet den fehler?


Ist das ein Fake?
Wenn nicht... ultrapeinlich!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. November 2008)

*Spielemarkt Deutschland*



> Der Bundesverband für interaktive Unterhaltung gab Einblick in die Zahlen der ersten drei Quartale des Jahres und kann sich zufrieden die Hände reiben: Der Umsatz mit PC- und Konsolenspielen betrug insgesamt 929 Mio. Euro. Damit konnte die Vorjahresmarke um 14 Prozent überboten werden.
> 
> Den Zuwachs hat man besonders dem Konsolenbereich zu verdanken: Bei der Software für Wii, Xbox 360 und PS3 konnte man insgesamt eine Steigerung um 48 Prozent verbuchen. Der Handheldmarkt wuchs um 16 (Umsatz) bzw. 24 Prozent (Stückzahl Software).
> 
> ...


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/3933/1864463/Allgemein.html


----------



## McDrake (24. November 2008)

*AW: The Last Remnant - Die ersten 40 (!) Minuten Gameplay inklusive Intro*



			
				Bonkic am 21.11.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ich erwarte natürlich einen (zumindest) knappen bericht.
> danke.


Hab das Teil jetzt kurz während  knappen zwie Stunden angespielt gehabt.
Bin jetzt nicht richtig warm geworden bei dem Game. 
Hab bei den ersten Sequenzen gemerkt, dass mir persönlich der Square Enix-Stiel so langsam ziemlch verleidet ist. Zu FF-Zeiten auf der PS2 wars was spezielles. Aber inzwischen geht mir das so gegen den Strich wie ein Xter WWII-Shooter.
Und wieder ein Teenager als Held. Denkt denn bei Square Enix niemand an die erwachsene Spielgemeinde?

Zum Spiel selber:
Bei den wenigen Kämpfen, die ich bisher gemacht habe, wurde mir das Prinzip der Gruppenschlachten nicht ganz klar. Man kämpft zwar zum Beispiel mit 3 4er-Gruppen gegen 5 3er-Gruppen. Das ist aber eigentlich das selbe, wie wenn man mit 3 Chars gegen 5 kämpft.
Aber das mag sich später noch ändern (keine Ahnung wie...)

Die drei Missionen, die ich gespielt habe, fanden alle in Dungeons statt.
Freies erkunden war nicht. Daher frag ich mich auch, wo man an dem Titel die Unreal-Engine sehen soll. Denn toll sieht das Teil ja nicht aus.

Der Storybeginn ist ziemlich schnell erzählt: Bruder (1 sucht verschwundene Schwester (14).
Hui wie aufregend. Wird sich sicher noch einiges tun. Nur langweilt mich das schon am Anfang ziemlich stark

Speichern kann man beinahe überall, Checkpoints gibts leider keine.

Ich hab genug gesehen.
Ein Spiel ist bei mir wie ein Buch. Wenn ich mich nach den erste Zeilen nicht anfreunden kann, wirds danach auch sehr schwierig. Und da ich "heiss verliebt" in Fable 2 bin, wird The Last Remnant auch in nächster Zeit nicht weitergespielt.

Ich hoffe, dass der nächste FF-Teil wieder mal was spezielles aud der Schmiede von SE sein wird.


----------



## McDrake (24. November 2008)

*AW: Spielemarkt Deutschland*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 24.11.2008 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ] http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/3933/1864463/Allgemein.html



Link zu den offiziellen Zahlen:
http://www.biu-online.de/fakten/marktzahlen/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. November 2008)

*DS & PSP*

*DS und PSP Top 5 Games in den USA*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://kotaku.com/5099550/and-the-best+selling-ds-psp-games-of-all-time-are


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. November 2008)

*Xbox Jasper-Version*

*Japser im Handel – LOT 0843X, Team FDOU & 150Watt*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> As you can see.. 2008-10-23
> 
> last digits of the serial indicate 8 = 2008 43 = 43rd week in the year and 05 = 5th day of the week..
> 
> ...


 Quelle: http://forums.xbox-scene.com/index.php?s=83c150f485aff0f7545061ce9dbd0b9d&showtopic=668038


*Jasper demontiert: 256MB internen Flashspeicher, neuer Netzteilstecker und zahlreiche Bilder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.xbox-scene.com/xbox1data/sep/EkkZlFAyyZZXEKjatA.php


----------



## frogi (28. November 2008)

*AW: Xbox Jasper-Version*

Na endlich, dann kann ich ja vielleicht im nächsten Jahr mal zuschlagen


----------



## frogi (29. November 2008)

*AW: Xbox Jasper-Version*

Man wird doch mit ersten Jasper Modellen im Januar in D rechnen können oder nicht


----------



## JohnCarpenter (29. November 2008)

*The Witcher besser auf Konsole?!*

Es geht also auch anders herum. Auch wenn das eher keine News bei PCGames wert ist, wird das ohnehin schon erfolgreiche Witcher wohl ordentlich aufgewertet für die Konsolenvariante "Rise of the white wolf". 
Wo PC only Gamer zu recht auf die Unzulänglichkeiten der Gamepadsteuerung gegenüber Tastatur und Maus bei Ego-Shootern hinweisen, zeigen sich doch bei 3rd Person Games, wo intuitiv und anspruchsvoll interagiert und gekämpft werden soll, die klaren Vorteile, wenn von Grund auf fürs Gamepad (only) entwickelt wird. Das hat auch "CD Projekt" erkannt und verspricht uns ein verbessertes und dynamischeres Kampfsystem.
Außerdem setzt das Game auf eine komplett neu entwickelte Gameengine auf.
Auch an der Grafik wird poliert, so wird z.B. Gerald aus viel mehr Polygonen bestehen und die Animationen allgemein sollen aufgebessert werden. Auch an den Effekten, wie dynamic Lightning, normal Maps etc. soll nicht gespart werden.
Ich bin mal in vorsichtig in freudiger Erwartung und werde das Projekt im Auge behalten.


----------



## GorrestFump (30. November 2008)

*home*

Habt ihr PS3 - Nutzer auch diese email von "PlayStation" bekommen?
Ich wußte gar nicht dass Home schon fertig ist...



> PlayStation Home ist ein dreidimensionaler, interaktiver Service exklusiv für PS3™, der ständig weiterentwickelt wird. Der Download ist kostenlos und ganz einfach.
> 
> Um diese einzigartige Chance zu nutzen, musst du nur deinen individuellen Werbecode, den du weiter unten findest, über dein PLAYSTATION 3-System einlösen, und schon steht dir die aufregende Welt von Home offen.
> 
> ...



Falls meinen Code jemand haben will (z.B. weil er diese mail nicht bekommen hat), der schreibt mir ne PN. Wer zuerst kommt bla. Ich hab keine PS3 mehr und brauche ihn daher nicht.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. November 2008)

*AW: home*



			
				GorrestFump am 30.11.2008 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr PS3 - Nutzer auch diese email von "PlayStation" bekommen?
> Ich wußte gar nicht dass Home schon fertig ist...



Die "Beta"-Version 1.0 ist fertig (die Anführungszeichen, weil das Beta wohl mehr auf den verfügbaren Content und Funktionen bezogen ist), aber noch nicht für alle erschienen.
Es gingen jetzt aber ne Menge an Einladungen raus (deine Mail), ich denke mal Server-Stresstest vor dem nahenden open Beta Release.

Ich wurde über meinen Japan-Account eingeladen. Seltsamerweise hasst SCEE mich nämlich und schickt mir NIE Codes etc. B: Naja, dafür gabs von SCEJ gleich die beta für das Namco Museum dazu ^^
Übrigens ist Home wirklich nett gemacht. 



dann noch was für die LittleBigPlanet Besitzer:
schöner Blog mit Reviews zu den besten (aus seiner Sicht, aber die sind wirklich qualitativ teils extrem hochwertig) Spieleleveln:
http://lbpreviews.blogspot.com/

inkl. eingebettete Video-Reviews   



@The Last Remnant: Ich verstehe nicht, wieso SE es nicht gebacken bekommt neue JRPGs zu entwickeln, die qualitativ über jeden Zweifel erhaben sind (wird alles in FF13 und vs13 gesteckt? ^^)
Ich spiel mit einem der Redakteure von 4players immer FFXI und er hatte nicht viel gutes zu berichten. Im Test hat er es dann auch mit 65% ganz schön abgestraft.
(sehr lustig beim Test ist aber der Screenshot-Vergleich des Protagonisten mit einem Charaktermodell aus FFXI, zufällig nämlich meines ^^)


----------



## McDrake (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: The Witcher besser auf Konsole?!*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 29.11.2008 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mal in vorsichtig in freudiger Erwartung und werde das Projekt im Auge behalten.


Bin wirklich (positiv) überrascht, dass das Teil jetzt doch noch auf die Konsolen kommen soll.


----------



## McDrake (4. Dezember 2008)

*Prince of Persia ist Multilingual*

Gilt zumindest für die PS3-Fassung.

Wollt ich nur mal mitteilen, falls sich wer gefragt hat.
Englisch, Deutsch, Französisch und Italienisch hab ich getestet.
Spiele jetzt mit der Deutschen Synchro, da die sich recht professionel anhört.
Viele Stimmen kennt man aus Filmen und es scheint auch so, als seien die Konversationen zusammen aufgenommen worden. Zumindest passen die Dialoge zueinander.
Der Prinz hat zwar Humor, aber eher einen sarkastischen, was mir gefällt.

Und zur Grafik muss ich sagen, dass sie mir gefällt, obwohl ich damals, bei den ersten Bilden, ziemlich genörgelt habe über den neuen Grafikstil.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2008)

*The Great Giana Sisters Announced*



> (...)Now, The Great Giana Sisters are finally back! Publisher dtp entertainment and developer Spellbound Entertainment in co-operation with Bitfield are going to release their new adventure on NDS.
> 
> In more than 80 levels, players experience all the great features of the original home computer version, as well as new features, that are kept exclusive for NDS. Players will have the NDS microphone as well as the touchpad, for instance.
> 
> ...




_wp_


----------



## Bonkic (10. Dezember 2008)

*HOME startet endlich!*



> "Um Home, das in den nächsten zehn Tagen veröffentlicht werden soll, ausprobieren zu können, muss man eine kostenlose Software von Sonys PlayStation Store auf die eigene PS3 herunterladen." Dieses, von Daniel Pook zu Recht als „anfängerhaft formuliert“ bezeichnete Zitat der TIMES Online hat sich letzten Endes doch als richtig erwiesen. Die vollen 10 Tage müssen PlayStation 3-Besitzer jedoch nicht warten. Sony hat offiziell bekannt gegeben, dass die Home-Beta ab morgen der gesamten Welt zur Verfügung stehen wird.
> 
> „Der Beta Service für die PlayStation 3 wird auf der gesamten Welt ab dem 11. Dezember 2008 für alle PS3-Besitzer verfügbar sein.“ (...)



areagames


----------



## LordMephisto (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: The Great Giana Sisters Announced*



			
				Bonkic am 09.12.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> > (...)Now, The Great Giana Sisters are finally back! Publisher dtp entertainment and developer Spellbound Entertainment in co-operation with Bitfield are going to release their new adventure on NDS.
> >
> > In more than 80 levels, players experience all the great features of the original home computer version, as well as new features, that are kept exclusive for NDS. Players will have the NDS microphone as well as the touchpad, for instance.
> >
> ...



Dafür würde ich mir glatt einen DS kaufen


----------



## BlackDead (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: The Great Giana Sisters Announced*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder
http://www.nintendo-online.de/news.php?id=3232

In der PCA Retro Zeitschrift gibt es übrigens einen lesenswerten Bericht über Gina Sisters und den neuen Titel für DS.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Dezember 2008)

*US-Zahlen November 2008*

*US-NPD-Zahlen für November 2008*

*Hardwarezahlen*

```
System		Nov-08 (4W)	Okt-08(4W)	Sep-08 (5W)	November 2007
Wii		2.04M		803K		687K		981K
Nintendo DS	1.57M		491K		536K		1.5M
Xbox 360	836k		371K		347K		770K
PSP		421k		193K		238K		567K
PlayStation 3	378k		190K		232K		466K
PlayStation 2	206k		136K		173K		496K
```


*Top 10 Software*

```
GEARS OF WAR 2*			(360) 1.56 million
CALL OF DUTY: WORLD AT WAR*	(360) 1.41 million
WII PLAY W/ REMOTE		(WII) 796K
WII FIT				(WII) 697K
MARIO KART			(WII) 637K
CALL OF DUTY: WORLD AT WAR	(PS3) 597K
GUITAR HERO WORLD TOUR*		(WII) 475K
LEFT 4 DEAD			(360) 410K
RESISTANCE 2*			(PS3) 385K
WII MUSIC			(WII) 297K
```
(*includes CE, GOTY editions, bundles, etc. but not those bundled with hardware)

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=9681812d945d114f55a74eca3999f10e&t=345152 / Zahlen von Nov2007: http://www.consolewars.de/news/18873/aktuelle_hard-_und_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_den_usa/


----------



## Bonkic (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: US-Zahlen November 2008*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 12.12.2008 00:56 schrieb:
			
		

> *US-NPD-Zahlen für November 2008*
> 
> *Hardwarezahlen*
> 
> ...




zu den zahlen, muss man wohl nix mehr sagen.
interessant ist allerdings, dass die ps3 in den usa sogar unter dem vorjahresniveau liegt. 

nintendo dürfte, trotz produktionssteigerung, wohl auch in diesem jahr wieder lieferprobleme bekommen, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass die dezember zahlen in den jahren zuvor noch mal ein gutes stück über den november zahlen gelegen haben.
wahnsinn.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Dezember 2008)

*Neues FF-MMO?*



> Square Enix soll einen Nachfolger des MMO Final Fantasy XI (Xbox 360, PS2) auf der E3 im Juni 2009 vorstellen. Das vermutet die amerikanische EGM in ihrer neuesten Ausgabe.
> 
> Das Spiel soll neben Final Fantasy XI existieren und es nicht ersetzen. Die Arbeiten sollen von demselben Team übernommen werden, dass schon Final Fantasy XI entstehen ließ. Square Enix hat den EGM-Bericht weder kommentiert noch bestätigt.



_gamefront_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Neues FF-MMO?*



			
				Bonkic am 16.12.2008 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > Square Enix soll einen Nachfolger des MMO Final Fantasy XI (Xbox 360, PS2) auf der E3 im Juni 2009 vorstellen. Das vermutet die amerikanische EGM in ihrer neuesten Ausgabe.
> >
> > Das Spiel soll neben Final Fantasy XI existieren und es nicht ersetzen. Die Arbeiten sollen von demselben Team übernommen werden, dass schon Final Fantasy XI entstehen ließ. Square Enix hat den EGM-Bericht weder kommentiert noch bestätigt.
> 
> ...



das ist schon länger bekannt, es trägt den Codenamen Rapture und kommt wieder für alle Plattformen:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Final_Fantasy_XI_II

Da FFXI immer noch so gut läuft, wird man es tatsächlich wohl parallel weiterführen. Hoffe aber ohne das ursprüngliche Team wird sich nichts verschlimmbessern. Die drei neuen Mini-Addons werden ja schon mal von einem neuen Team entwickelt, wenn auch mit "alten Hasen".

Bin ziemlich gespannt darauf, wenn man sich auf die gleichen Tugenden von FFXI bezieht, könnte es das mmorpg sein, zu dem ich wechseln würde (andererseits hab ich dann wohl eh keine Zeit dafür neben normalen Spielen). Denn im Moment und in naher Zukunft gibt es schlicht keine ernstzunehmende mmorpg-Alternative zu FFXI.
Die Entwickler haben mit der Zeit auch viel gelernt und FFXI erst in den letzten 3 Jahren zu einem richtig guten Spiel gemacht (wenn man es mit dem Release-Status vergleicht), mit dem Wissen nun ein FFIV Online wäre sehr spannend (gerade mit der heutigen Grafik wegen der Präsentation etc.). An sich müsste es auch nichts mit FF zu tun haben, aber das gibt nun mal den extra Kick wenn man eigene Chocobos, Moogles und z.B.Ifrit hat.



übrigens weiterer toller PSN-Titel:
http://www.consolewars.de/news/23254/termin_und_screens_zu_noby_noby_boy/
Bisher wusste man nicht viel von Noby Noby Boy (vom Katamari-Erfinder), jetzt kommt es aber schon Anfang 2009 für 3,99€ in den Store, nach den nun gezeigten abgedrehten Videos quasi ein Pflichtkauf zu dem Preis für mich 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=f9gdn9h8qS8


----------



## Bonkic (30. Dezember 2008)

*Sony senkt Kosten*



> Sonys Aktienkurs hat den größten Anstieg in über zwei Wochen verzeichnet, nachdem das Forschungsunternehmen iSuppli vor kurzem meldete, dass Sony die PS3-Produktionskosten *um 35 Prozent auf USD 448,73 senken konnte*.
> 
> Sonys Aktienkurs stieg nach dem Bericht um 1,2 Prozent auf Yen 1.922 an der Tokioter Börse. Sinkende Kosten bringen Sony mit der Konsole näher an die Gewinnzone; die PS3 wird derzeit für USD 399 in den USA verkauft.



_gf_


----------



## Bonkic (31. Dezember 2008)

*Nintendo wieder mit Engpässen im Weihnachtsgeschäft*



> Nintendos Wii war auch im diesjährigen Weihnachtsgeschäft in den USA schwer zu finden, und es gab vielerorts Lieferengpässe. Das schreibt die Washington Post.
> 
> Die Konsole verkaufte sich wie von selbst und wurde den Händlern aus den Händen gerissen. Nintendo hatte erst kürzlich die Produktions- und Liefermenge erhöht, um derartigen Lieferschwierigkeiten entgegenzuwirken.
> 
> Zusammen mit Amazons E-Book-Reader Kindle und UGG-Schuhen gehörte Wii zu den meistgefragten Produkten, die nur noch in kleinen Mengen in den Läden zu finden waren.



_gf_


----------



## Bonkic (6. Januar 2009)

*Microsoft erwartet PS3 Preissenkung*



> Talking with Edge, Xbox 360 product manager Aaron Greenberg said he expects Sony to drop the price of PlayStation3 sooner rather than later.
> 
> “We absolutely expect the PS3 price drop to happen in the next couple of months,” he said. “We’re frankly surprised it’s taken this long. … I would expect they’d have to move on price, sooner than later, for sure.”
> 
> Greenberg has been in vocal mood today after announced earlier that 2008 was the “biggest ever year in Xbox history.”



edge


----------



## Bonkic (6. Januar 2009)

*XBox Live: Die Top- Titel 2008*



> • 1 Halo 3
> • 2 Call of Duty 4
> • 3 GTA IV
> • 4 Gears of War 2
> ...



_areagames_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Januar 2009)

*Vermischte News*

*Mehr Xbox-Zahlen*


> > 28 Millionen Konsolen verkauft (wohl an den Handel)
> > 8 Millionen im EMEA-Markt (Großbritannien, Irland, Frankreich, Deutschland, Italien, Spanien, Belgien, Norwegen, Schweden, Dänemark, Finnland, die Niederlande, Österreich, Schweiz, Portugal, Griechenland, Polen, Tschechien, Slowakei, Ungarn, Russland, Südafrika und die Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate)
> 10.3 Millionen wurden 2008 verkauft
> Xbox Live Mitglieder von 10 (2007) auf 17 Millionen angestiegen (> 50% davon Gold-User)
> > $1 billion über Xbox Live eingenommen





> "We're widening our lead against PlayStation 3," said Aaron Greenberg, director of product management for the Xbox, who noted that going into the fourth quarter, Microsoft's lead had been 5 million consoles. "This was the best year in the history of the Xbox, despite the tough economy."


 http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2009/01/microsoft-xbox.html / http://www.edge-online.com/news/ms-360-life-date-sales-hit-28m


*Halo-Serie erreicht 25 Millionen*


> During the keynote speech as CES, Microsoft's Robbie Bach has revealed that the Halo franchise has sold a total of 25 million units, and the average Halo player has spent around 150 hours online with the first-person shooter.


 http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/halo-series-sells-25m-worldwide


*Final Fantasy 13 – Kampfsystem*


> Command Stock: In dieser Auswahl kann der Spieler Aktionen für seinen nächsten Zug wählen, die aus maximal fünf Slots besteht.
> 
> Cost: Jede dieser fünf Aktionen hat eine Nummer, die die Kosten an Slots darstellen.
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=23470


*Call of Duty 4-Zahlenspiele*


> So hätten bis Anfang Januar mindestens zehn Mio. Nutzer das Spiel auf der Xbox 360 gespielt - erfasst wurden dabei wohlgemerkt nur jene, die dabei auch bei Xbox Live angemeldet waren. Im Veteran-Modus hätten davon 71,1 Prozent die Grundausbildung geschafft, 68,8 die Frachtermission. 46,5 Prozent aller erfassten Spieler haben CoD 4 überhaupt (auf einem beliebigen Schwierigkeitsgrad) durchgespielt - eine Gruppe, die größer sei als die Bevölkerung von Finnland, wie Bowling anmerkt.
> 
> Wahrhaft elitär darf sich fühlen, wer die Airplane-Mission im Veteran-Modus erledigt hat - das sei insgesamt 2,8 Prozent aller Spieler gelungen.
> 
> Auf der PS3 könne man nur mit reinen Mehrspieler-Zahlen aufwarten, aber bisherigen Daten zufolge hätten sich bis dato über 4,3 Mio. Nutzer im MP-Modus blicken lassen.


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/9059/1870023/


----------



## Bonkic (8. Januar 2009)

*Sony: PS 3  ist der "true winner in delivering total value and price"*



			
				Sony schrieb:
			
		

> `The PS3 is the perfect example of a product featuring superior technology and a sophisticated design creating an ideal all-in-one entertainment product. The Xbox 360 requires additional money, multiple upgrades and additional external devices, putting a burden on the wallet and adds clutter to the entertainment center. And the Wii's lack of enhanced features comes at the expense of a comprehensive entertainment solution. So as PS3 continues to evolve without the need for additional parts or expenses, expect the competition to continue peddling add-ons in an effort to keep up with the Jones'.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_gamasutra/ shacknews_



da muss man wohl wirklich nix mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: PS 3  ist der "true winner in delivering total value and price"*



			
				Bonkic am 08.01.2009 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> da muss man wohl wirklich nix mehr zu sagen.


Aber man kann ja mal drüber schmunzeln.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: PS 3  ist der "true winner in delivering total value and price"*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.01.2009 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 08.01.2009 18:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja... nachdem ich inzwischen auch ne Box hab, muss ich schon sagen: ~70€ für das Microsoft-Äquivalent eines WLAN-Sticks ist schon bitter, und kostenpflichtiges Online-Gaming halte ich persönlich auch für nen ziemlich miesen Scherz, auch wenn XBL natürlich ein durchaus brauchbares, durchdachtes System zu sein scheint. Entsprechend verzichte ich dankend auf beides 
Aber natürlich kommts drauf an, was man alles "braucht". Für mich persönlich hat die PS3 trotz höherem Grundpreis allerdings tatsächlich die Nase vorn


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: PS 3  ist der "true winner in delivering total value and price"*



			
				DJ_of_Borg am 08.01.2009 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> […]


Ohne Frage der Preis vom Zubehör der Box ist eine Frechheit. Aber der Vergleich mit einer Arcade + Zukauf oder die Aussage „So as PS3 continues to evolve without the need for additional parts or expenses” (Headset für die PS 3) hinkt schon ein wenig.

Am Ende kommt es natürlich darauf an, was man braucht / haben will.


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: PS 3  ist der "true winner in delivering total value and price"*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.01.2009 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 08.01.2009 19:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dafür kann man bei der PS3 für Dinge wie Festplatten und Headsets auf mehr oder weniger beliebige Produkte zurückgreifen, statt auf das dreimal so teure Original-Microsoft-Gedöns angewiesen zu sein 
Was ich aber zugegebenermaßen bei der Elite-Box sehr schön fand: kabeltechnisch war, bis auf ein optisches Audio-Kabel, wirklich alles dabei.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: PS 3  ist der "true winner in delivering total value and price"*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.01.2009 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 08.01.2009 19:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beim Headset ist es aber auch so, dass Sony sich anders als Nintendo und Microsoft weiter entwickelt hat und nen ziemlich offenen USB-Standard mit der PS3 anbietet.
Quasi sämtliche USB-Peripherie wird unterstützt und eben auch das, was man sich schon für PC oder sonstige Geräte gekauft hatte und man bei der PS3 gar keine zusätzlichen Kosten hat.

Das geht soweit, dass man z.B. per USB-Converter seine alten Saturn-Pads anschließen kann (was scheinbar ein paar für die Oldschool-Games machen ^^).
Selbst das 360-Pad würde an der PS3 gehen wenn MS selbiges ohne Treiber nicht untauglich gemacht hätte.


Den Vergleich von oben finde ich zwar auch nicht so toll, aber an sich hat er schon recht. Die PS3 war schon seit der Markteinführung allein vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis für die, die auch z.B. HD-Filme schauen, den Onlince-Service nutzen oder Wlan brauchen, die bessere Wahl.
Hätte ich mir zum PAL-PS3 Release eine 360 Premium gekauft, hätte ich mit Gold und Wlan bereits jetzt mit der PS3 von damals fast ausgeglichen.
nein, eigentlich mehr. Bei der PS3 hab ich direkt von 60gb auf 160gb aufgestockt mit Hilfe einer normalen PC-Festplatte und bei der 360 wäre das von 20 auf 120gb gut doppelt so teuer geworden.
Da der Großteil meiner Spiele US-Importe sind (auch hier hat Sony sich weiter zum Kunden entwickelt und machte die PS3 region free) sind das auch noch einmal eingesparte Kosten bzw. konnte ich so überhaupt die ein oder andere CE/Spiel bekommen.

Für mich persönlich kommt natürlich auch das Filmargument hinzu, DVDs kaufe ich inzwischen fast gar nicht mehr sondern halte lieber nach günstigen BD Angeboten ausschau. Bei den heutigen BDs wirken die DVD-Versionen nun doch etwas sehr "meh".

kleinere Kosten wären noch so Sachen wie 360 Memory Cards gewesen um mal Spielstände bei nem Kumpel vorbeizubringen. bei der PS3 nimmt man z. einfach irgendeinen USB-Stick (oder schickts gleich per email ^^).


Ob man das Game-Sharing auf der PS3 auch als kundenfreundliches Feature der PS3 zählen will, ist natürlich schwierig. Für fast alle Downloadtitel und Addons bezahlt man im PSN laut Beschreibung eine Lizenz, die es berechtigt diese Titel auf bis zu 5 Konsolen zu verwenden. Das ist sehr nett für den eigenen Freundeskreis, da man Downloadtitel ja nicht wie Disk-Spiele ausleihen kann, darf man im PSN diese einfach auch dem Kumpel über dem eigenen Account herunterladen (und umgekehrt).


Übrigens müsste man bei der Wii in dem Vergleich noch erwähnen, dass sie NUR Wlan hat und man ansonsten einen Adapter dazukaufen muss...


edit:@dj: Würde ja reichen wenn Sony schon ein HDMI Kabel dazulegen würde, mehr braucht es ja eigentlich nicht. (andererseits fand ich es jetzt nicht schlimm mir eins für 10€ dazu zu kaufen, ich weiß bei der 360 kann man wegen dem optischen Anschluss auch "basteln" aber... ^^; )


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: PS 3  ist der "true winner in delivering total value and price"*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 08.01.2009 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> (andererseits fand ich es jetzt nicht schlimm mir eins für 10€ dazu zu kaufen, [...]


An dem Tag, als ich die PS3 gekauft hab', waren in dem Laden die HDMI-Kabel ausverkauft. Ich musste meine neuen HD-Konsole ein paar Tage lang (Wochenende ließ grüßen) mit dem mitgelieferten SD-Kabel betreiben


----------



## Bonkic (13. Januar 2009)

*Milliardenverlust bei Sony?*



> (...)Gründe waren laut Händlern Spekulationen um einen Milliardenverlust bei Sony Chart zeigen. Auch der stärkere Yen habe den Kurs gedrückt, da er die Titel exportorientierter Unternehmen belastete. Hinzu kamen die schlechten Vorgaben der Wall Street. Am Vorabend verlor der Leitindex Dow Jones Chart zeigen in New York aus Unbehagen vor der anstehenden US-Bilanzsaison 1,5 Prozent.
> 
> Sony wird nach einem Zeitungsbericht im laufenden Geschäftsjahr erstmals seit 14 Jahren wieder einen operativen Verlust einfahren. Nach Angaben der Wirtschaftszeitung "Nikkei" erwartet der japanische Elektronik- und Medienkonzern ein negatives Betriebsergebnis von 100 Milliarden Yen. Das sind umgerechnet rund 1,1 Milliarden Dollar. Im schlimmsten Fall könnte Sonys Verlust sogar doppelt so hoch ausfallen, hieß es in dem Bericht. Abhängig sei dies vom Geschäftsverlauf von Januar bis März. Die Sony-Aktie stürzte um 8,9 Prozent ab.
> 
> ...



_spiegel.de_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Januar 2009)

*Hardwarebasis England*

*England Hardwarezahlen*

```
System			Bis 3.1.09	2008
Nintendo DS		8.800.000	+3.400.000
Wii			4.900.000	+2.900.000
Xbox 360		3.200.000	+1.400.000
PlayStation Portable	3.200.000	+600.000
PlayStation 3		1.900.000	+1.000.000
```
http://www.consolewars.de/news/23532/hardware-gesamtverkaufszahlen_aus_grobritannien/ / http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/console-installed-base-reaches-22m-in-uk


----------



## Bonkic (14. Januar 2009)

*SF IV - Die ersten Wertungen*

*OXM - 9,5/ 10*
*PSM 3 - 95%*


----------



## Bonkic (15. Januar 2009)

*Nintendo meldet Zahlen für Europa*



> (PR) Verkaufzahlen 2008
> *Die anhaltend starke Nachfrage nach Wii und Nintendo DS hat 2008 in Europa zu Rekordumsätzen mit beiden Spielkonsolen geführt.*
> 
> Die Umsatzkurve für Wii auf dem europäischen Markt wies im vergangenen Jahr weiter nach oben: 2008 wurden 8,3 Millionen Exemplare der TV-gebundenen Konsole verkauft. Das entspricht einer Steigerung von 58 Prozent gegenüber 2007 und ist die höchste Verkaufszahl, die eine Heimkonsole in Europa jemals in einem Jahr erreicht hat. Damit stehen in europäischen Haushalten insgesamt über 14,2 Millionen Wii.
> ...



_nintendo_


----------



## Erucu (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nintendo meldet Zahlen für Europa*



			
				Bonkic am 15.01.2009 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> > (PR) Verkaufzahlen 2008
> > *Die anhaltend starke Nachfrage nach Wii und Nintendo DS hat 2008 in Europa zu Rekordumsätzen mit beiden Spielkonsolen geführt.*
> >
> > Die Umsatzkurve für Wii auf dem europäischen Markt wies im vergangenen Jahr weiter nach oben: 2008 wurden 8,3 Millionen Exemplare der TV-gebundenen Konsole verkauft. Das entspricht einer Steigerung von 58 Prozent gegenüber 2007 und ist die höchste Verkaufszahl, die eine Heimkonsole in Europa jemals in einem Jahr erreicht hat. Damit stehen in europäischen Haushalten insgesamt über 14,2 Millionen Wii.
> ...



Gibts eigentlich ne Statistik die zeigt wie oft welche Konsole insgesamt Weltweit verkauft wurde?


----------



## Bonkic (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Nintendo meldet Zahlen für Europa*



			
				Erucu am 15.01.2009 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts eigentlich ne Statistik die zeigt wie oft welche Konsole insgesamt Weltweit verkauft wurde?



http://www.vgchartz.com/


----------



## Bonkic (15. Januar 2009)

*Apple: ‘DS is the past of gaming devices’*



> Apples Greg Josiwak hat sich jüngst wieder einmal zu den Spiel-Fähigkeiten der beiden Devices iPod touch und iPhone geäußert, nicht ohne dabei natürlich einen gehörigen Seitenhieb gegenüber Branchenprimus Nintendo los zu werden. Greg Josiwak gegenüber Develop zu den Apple-Produkten: "Es ist nicht nur die Qualität des Displays, es sind die grafischen Möglichkeiten, die Rechenleistung, das Distributionsmodell für Programme. Ich habe mich im September mit einem Analysten unterhalten, der mir sagte - und dabei hatte er so recht - dass der DS die Vergangenheit bei den Spieleplattformen und der iPod touch die Zukunft ist."



_developmag.com_

verdammt! 
und das so kurz bevor der ds die 100 millionen marke gerissen hätte.   
na ja, schmeisst eure altmodischen handhelds weg, der mann wird schon wissen, was er sagt.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Apple: ‘DS is the past of gaming devices’*



			
				Bonkic am 15.01.2009 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> > Apples Greg Josiwak hat sich jüngst wieder einmal zu den Spiel-Fähigkeiten der beiden Devices iPod touch und iPhone geäußert, nicht ohne dabei natürlich einen gehörigen Seitenhieb gegenüber Branchenprimus Nintendo los zu werden. Greg Josiwak gegenüber Develop zu den Apple-Produkten: "Es ist nicht nur die Qualität des Displays, es sind die grafischen Möglichkeiten, die Rechenleistung, das Distributionsmodell für Programme. Ich habe mich im September mit einem Analysten unterhalten, der mir sagte - und dabei hatte er so recht - dass der DS die Vergangenheit bei den Spieleplattformen und der iPod touch die Zukunft ist."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonkic, ganz ehrlich ... was soll ein Apple Angestellter dieser Sparte denn dann öffentlich sagen? Sicherlich nicht, dass der DS(i) im Grunde nen tolles Gerät ist was viel billiger als ein iPhone ist.   

Das ist PR ... das muss so sein.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Apple: ‘DS is the past of gaming devices’*



			
				Rabowke am 15.01.2009 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.01.2009 17:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pr schön und gut, aber das ist einfach lächerlich bis peinlich und dementsprechend auch wenig clever.
da kann man gerade von einem apple vertreter schon mehr erwarten.
zumal der touch bzw das iphone vermutlich niemals in direkte konkurrenz zu ds und co. treten wird.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Januar 2009)

*Microsoft: 'Drittanbieter-Unterstützung der PS3 könnte bröckeln'*



> Microsoft meint, dass die Xbox 360 die PS3 seitens der Verkaufszahlen so weit voraus ist, dass Drittanbieter nicht mehr die Notwendigkeit für die Unterstützung der PS3 sehen. Das glaubt Aaron Greenberg, Director of Product Management der Xbox 360 bei Microsoft.
> 
> Besonders weil die Xbox 360 weltweit vor der PS3 liegen würde, verspricht sich Microsoft hiervon einen Vorteil bei den Drittanbietern.



_gamefront/ kotaku_


----------



## Erucu (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Apple: ‘DS is the past of gaming devices’*



			
				Bonkic am 15.01.2009 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> > Apples Greg Josiwak hat sich jüngst wieder einmal zu den Spiel-Fähigkeiten der beiden Devices iPod touch und iPhone geäußert, nicht ohne dabei natürlich einen gehörigen Seitenhieb gegenüber Branchenprimus Nintendo los zu werden. Greg Josiwak gegenüber Develop zu den Apple-Produkten: "Es ist nicht nur die Qualität des Displays, es sind die grafischen Möglichkeiten, die Rechenleistung, das Distributionsmodell für Programme. Ich habe mich im September mit einem Analysten unterhalten, der mir sagte - und dabei hatte er so recht - dass der DS die Vergangenheit bei den Spieleplattformen und der iPod touch die Zukunft ist."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Distributionsmodell - der AppStore - ist ohne Zweifel eine gute Idee. Im Falle vom iPhone kann man kostenlos bzw für wenige Euro  Programme und Spiele auf die man gerade Lust hat runterladen. Ich finde dieses System besser als die Module/Speicherkarten die aktuell benutzt werden.

Aber das iPhone wird herkömmliche Handhelds nicht ersetzen. Die Steuerung ohne "richtige" Bedienelemente ist nicht so prickelnd


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Januar 2009)

*US-Zahlen Dezember 2008*

*US Hardwarezahlen Dezember 2008*

```
Dez08		Nov08		Dez2007		Total 2008	Insgesamt
NDS	3.040.000	1.570.000	2.470.000	9.951.100	27.541.100
Wii	2.150.000	2.040.000	1.350.000	10.171.000	17.540.000
360	1.440.000	836.000		1.260.000	4.735.400	13.859.400
PSP	1.020.000	421.000		1.060.000	3.829.600	14.339.600
PS3	726.000		378.000		797.600		3.544.900	6.795.200
PS2	410.000		206.000		1.100.000	2.313.500	43.363.500
```


*US Softwarezahlen Dezember 2008*

```
01. WII PLAY				WII	1.460.000
02. CALL OF DUTY: WORLD AT WAR		XB360	1.330.000
03. WII FIT				WII	999.000
04. MARIO KART WII			WII	878.000
05. GUITAR HERO WORLD TOUR		WII	859.000
06. GEARS OF WAR 2			XB360	745.000
07. LEFT 4 DEAD				XB360	629.000
08. MARIO KART DS			DS	540.000
09. CALL OF DUTY: WORLD AT WAR		PS3	533.000
10. ANIMAL CROSSING: CITY FOLK		WII	497.000
```
http://www.consolewars.de/news/23580/aktuelle_hard-_und_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_den_usa/

*Weitere Vergleichszahlen zum Dezember 2007*
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=8&tid=3605310&mid=6351146#


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: US-Zahlen Dezember 2008*

interview mit Anita Frazier von npd:



> BIZ: What are your thoughts on this record breaking year? What stood out to you?
> 
> Frazier: I think the fourth quarter is the most interesting to me. As the economy melted down, people kept buying games. Yes, the growth in the fourth quarter might not have been as big as earlier in the year, but the industry still performed very strongly.
> 
> ...



_gamedaily_


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2009)

*Bestätigt: FF XIII im Westen frühestens im April 2010*



> Square Enix has confirmed that Final Fantasy 13 will launch in 2009 in Japan. However, overseas launches of the game will come in April 2010, or perhaps even beyond that, writes the Guardian.
> 
> The piece cites Square Enix president Yoichi Wada who, talking ahead of the firm’s year-end business report, said “that the company plans to launch the next version of “Final Fantasy” in 2009 in Japan, further strengthening its product lineup.”
> 
> “Overseas launches of the latest “Final Fantasy” game will come in the business year from April 2010 or later,” Wada said.



_vgz_


----------



## Bonkic (16. Januar 2009)

*PS 3 für 299 €!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.hifi.lu/detail_produit.php?id_prod=4946520aae301


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Januar 2009)

*PSN-GOTYs*

*flower* (von den flOw-Machern) hat einen Release-Termin bekommen: 12. Februar im US-Store, im PAL-Store soll es am gleichen Tag kommen.
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2009/01/19/stop-and-smell-the-flower-on-psn-february-12th/
dort auch neuer Trailer
 

*Noby Noby Boy* (von den Katamari Machern) erscheint am 29. Januar im JP und HK Store, PAL/US soll auch noch im Frühjahr folgen. Übrigens funktionieren einige Kreditkarten auch im Hongkong Store, wer es mal probieren will (nett für einige PS1-JP-only Titel und wegen dem für uns ungünstigen Yen-Kurs), die Version von NNB ist dort in englisch.
 

Im Februar soll laut Sony im PAL-Store auch *Rag Doll Kung Fu: Fists of Plastic* (von den LittleBigPlanet Machern, eine neuere Version der Steam-Variante) erscheinen.


und um die Kette nicht zu unterbrechen soll laut Sony im März im PAL-Store dann *Fat Princess* (von einem Epic Games China zugehörigem Studio) erscheinen.
 


Preise dürften dann jeweils 10$/€ oder vielleicht darunter sein.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Januar 2009)

*Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



> (...)Wie er gegenüber dem Official PlayStation Magazine verriet, betrachtet er Nintendo nicht als direkten Konkurrenten, während es der Xbox 360 an Langlebigkeit mangelt.
> 
> "Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir unsere offizielle Führung in dieser Industrie weiterhin behalten werden", so Hirai.
> 
> ...




_eurogamer_


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				Bonkic am 20.01.2009 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> > (...)Wie er gegenüber dem Official PlayStation Magazine verriet, betrachtet er Nintendo nicht als direkten Konkurrenten, während es der Xbox 360 an Langlebigkeit mangelt.
> >
> > "Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir unsere offizielle Führung in dieser Industrie weiterhin behalten werden", so Hirai.
> >
> ...


Sony hat ja wirklich tolle technische Artikel im Sortiment (und endlich auch attraktive MP3-Player, die Samsung Konkurrenz machen), aber die "Auswürfe" der PR-Menschen sind imho schlicht unterirdisch und einfach peinlich. Mir fällt auf Anhieb kein anderer großer Anbieter von Elektronik ein, der so abwertend und unfair über Mitbewerber spricht (selbst Apple ist da deutlich diplomatischer - und das sind Amerikaner!). Normalerweise haben japanische Unternehmen doch eine respektvolle Sicht auf das Geschäftsleben und die direkte Konkurrenz. Ist Sony wohl abhanden gekommen (samt den vielen Arbeitsplätzen)? Damals beim Kampf N64 vs. PS1 ging es los. Es folgte der Konflikt Cube vs. PS2 vs. XBox. Dann natürlich ihre größte Lachnummer PSP vs. DS ("Nintendos veraltete Technik wird keine Chance haben). Dann PS3 vs. Wii vs. XBox 360. Gegen eine "selbstbewusste" Vermarktungsstrategie ist nichts einzuwenden - wie es z.B. Apple tut. Aber Sonys Art empfinde ich schon als richtig ekelig. Das macht das Unternehmen - trotz der qualitativ hochwertigen Waren - in meinen Augen einfach richtig unsympathisch. Im Gegenzug kann ich mich auch nicht erinnern, wann Nintendo oder MS mal wirklich hart gegen Sony geschossen haben. Selbst als Nintendo mit dem N64 und dem Cube eher "schwach" unterwegs war, gab es von denen keine billigen Anspielungen oder Misstöne zu hören.

Oder ist Sony einfach nur sauer, weil 2008 nicht unbedingt ein erfolgreiches Jahr war, die PS3 noch immer massiv hinter den Erwartungen liegt und die PSP die perfekte Plattform für Raubkopierer ist? Aktuell zieht der Kaufgrund "BluRay" ja auch nicht mehr. Die PS3 kostet noch immer 400 Euro, während man gute BluRay-Spieler mittlerweile für 200 Euro bekommt - die zudem einen deutlich geringeren Stromverbrauch haben, als die PS3. Hinzu kommt der Punkt, dass Wii noch immer erfolgreich ist (wenn das keine Konkurrenz bezogen auf die Absatzzahlen der Geräte ist, was dann?), und selbst der relativ sinnfreie DSi größere Wellen geschlagen hat, als PSP2000 & 3000.

Ich werde aus denen echt nicht schlau...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.01.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde aus denen echt nicht schlau...
> Regards, eX!


Meistens verschärft sich der Ton wenn jemanden das Wasser bis zum Hals steht.

Den Spruch bezügl. der XBox360 & Langlebigkeit finde ich interessant da die XBox360 erst die zweite Konsole von Microsoft ist und vor der PS3 auf dem Markt kam. Die XBox1 war einfach nur ein Versuch seitens Microsoft in diesem Segment Fuß zu fassen, den Markt auszuloten und die Gegenspieler 'einzuschätzen'.

Im Gegensatz zur akt. PS3 ist die XBox360 soweit ich weiß immer noch abwärtskompatibel, d.h. selbst Spiele 'der ersten Generation einer Konsole ohne lange Lebensdauer' sind immer noch spielbar, was man wohl von den meisten PS2 Titeln heute nicht mehr behaupten kann.


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				Rabowke am 20.01.2009 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegensatz zur akt. PS3 ist die XBox360 soweit ich weiß immer noch abwärtskompatibel,


http://www.xbox.com/en-US/games/backwardcompatibilitygameslist.htm
jedes spiel braucht einen extra emulator, wenn ich das richtig  verstehe. :-o


----------



## McDrake (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 20.01.2009 13:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist bei nem Update der Konsole schon mit dabei.
http://www.xbox.com/de-DE/games/backwardscompatibility

_Damit Xbox Originalspiele unterstützt werden, benötigt ihr die Festplatte (HDD) für das Xbox 360 Entertainmentsystem.
Ihr habt drei Möglichkeiten, Updates für euer Xbox 360 Entertainmentsystem zu erhalten:

    * Holt euch die Aktualisierung über Xbox Live®.
    * Brennt eine DVD oder CD.
    * Bestellt einen Datenträger auf Xbox.com.
_


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*

Oder um es zu verkürzen:
PS3 in der aktuellsten Version: Faktische keine Abwärtskompatibilität. 
XB360: Abhängig von vom Spiel (online / offline), der Firmware und dem MS-Support für den jeweiligen Titel. Insgesamt ist ein großer Teil der alten Titel spielbar.
Wii: ALLE Cube-Spiele laufen ohne Probleme.

Regards, eX!


----------



## McDrake (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.01.2009 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder um es zu verkürzen:
> PS3 in der aktuellsten Version: Faktische keine Abwärtskompatibilität.
> XB360: Abhängig von vom Spiel (online / offline), der Firmware und dem MS-Support für den jeweiligen Titel. Insgesamt ist ein großer Teil der alten Titel spielbar.
> Wii: ALLE Cube-Spiele laufen ohne Probleme.
> ...


Und MS hat in ihrem Onlinestore einige sehr gute XBox-Titel, die man runterladen kann.
Da ist Sony auch nicht grade der Platzhirsch. Hier macht Nintendo sogar noch nen besseren Eindruck, mit all ihren Retrospielen.
Sonys "Home" geht mir ziemlich am Allerwertesten vorbei.


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*

Home ist aber was anderes.
was mich am store in erster linie stört ist die tatsache, dass wir als europäer einfach die deppen sind, die alles zuletzt kriegen - wenn überhaupt.
ansonsten ist die PS3 trotzdem die einzige konsole, die sich für mich lohnt. für den Wii gibt's quasi keine interessanten SP-spiele und die 360 würde mir ausser den spielen, die ich auch auf dem PC spielen kann, nichts bieten.


----------



## McDrake (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Home ist aber was anderes.


Stimmt.. meinte natürlich nicht Folding@home, sondern Sonys Second Live-Ableger.
Wie heisst das Teil gleich nochmals *grübel*


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				McDrake am 20.01.2009 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 20.01.2009 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


den hab ich auch gemeint. aber warum stellst du den den online-stores gegenüber?


----------



## McDrake (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> den hab ich auch gemeint. aber warum stellst du den den online-stores gegenüber?


Weil Sony, in meinen Augen, ihre Kräfte besser auf was anderes hätte konzentrieren sollen, als auf sowas.
Wäre es mit jenen Resourcen nicht möglich gewesen, auch einen Emulator zu entwickeln?
Ich wäre wirklich gewillt, ICO und Shadow of the colossus im Onliestore zu kaufen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.01.2009 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder um es zu verkürzen:
> PS3 in der aktuellsten Version: Faktische keine Abwärtskompatibilität.
> XB360: Abhängig von vom Spiel (online / offline), der Firmware und dem MS-Support für den jeweiligen Titel. Insgesamt ist ein großer Teil der alten Titel spielbar.
> Wii: ALLE Cube-Spiele laufen ohne Probleme.
> ...



Hier ist zu ergänzen, dass auf allen PS3 Konsolen alle PS1-Spiele laufen, da diese über Software-Emulation laufen.
Auf der Wii gehen die N64 Spiele nicht oder?  Bei der Xbox erübrigt sich Frage.

Wenn man es genau nimmt laufen auf der PS3 auch alle NES, SNES usw. Titel aber das zählt wohl nicht   


Als 60GB Besitzer hab ich eh keine Klagen, da nicht nur ein Teil meiner PS2-Spiele geht wie es bei der 360 wäre sondern alle. (und wer meckert hätte sich halt damals ne PS3 kaufen sollen, das Feature wurde sowieso nur eingespart weil man die Konsole billiger machen musste weil sie zu wenige gekauft haben, ergo...  *g* )



@eX + Blu-ray: Nur wenn man wirklich gar keine Spiele zocken will und/oder es auf die 100-200€ mehr ankommt, ggf. noch wenn man so audiophil ist und keine Geräte mit Lüfter will, selbst wenn sie leise sind.
Wobei auch ohne Spiele bekommt man ja mit denn Aufpreis noch ein Multimedia-System, PS3 kann man immer noch locker als Stand-Alone Gerät vorziehen. Auch bei der BD Wiedergabe selbst merkt man z.B. erst bei den "Ladezeiten" wie gut sich die Rechenkraft der PS3 gegenüber BD-Playern auswirkt.
Bildqualität, DVD-Skalierung etc. ist auch auf oberstem Niveau und braucht man schon wieder teurere Player um da mithalten zu können oder es (im eh nicht wirklich sichtbaren Bereich) übertrumpfen zu können.


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*

anscheinend nicht, sonst wäre der emulator ja drin geblieben, geben tut es ihn ja, allerdings bloss für die 60GB-version (die ich besitze  ).
und retro-spiele gibt's auch im store, nur sind das halt PS1-spiele. und davon gibt's zugegebenermassen zuwenige - v.a. für uns europäer.


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.01.2009 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist zu ergänzen, dass auf allen PS3 Konsolen alle PS1-Spiele laufen, da diese über Software-Emulation laufen.
> Auf der Wii gehen die N64 Spiele nicht oder?  Bei der Xbox erübrigt sich Frage.
> 
> Wenn man es genau nimmt laufen auf der PS3 auch alle NES, SNES usw. Titel aber das zählt wohl nicht


das ist ein weiterer punkt.


----------



## McDrake (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.01.2009 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Als 60GB Besitzer hab ich eh keine Klagen, da nicht nur ein Teil meiner PS2-Spiele geht wie es bei der 360 wäre sondern alle.


100% gehen auch auf der 60er-Version nicht.
Aber doch recht viele:
http://www.ps3comp.com/default.asp


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Home ist aber was anderes.
> was mich am store in erster linie stört ist die tatsache, dass wir als europäer einfach die deppen sind, die alles zuletzt kriegen - wenn überhaupt.



was aber wiederum dank dem freien Zugriff auf Auslands-Stores egal ist 
Übrigens mag ich besonders am PS-Store, dass die meisten Spiele und Inhalte auf mehreren PS3-Systemen verwendbar sind. Mit meinem Kumpel "tausche" ich ziemlich oft hin und her. Das ist gerade für den MP nett, da man den dann auch mal zusammen zocken kann ohne gleich das Spiel kaufen zu müssen.

Ich würde übrigens vermuten, dass es noch keine PS2-Spiele im Store gibt, weil die PS2 noch zu gut läuft und ursprünglich eh alle Modell PS2-Spiele abspielen konnten.

davon abgesehen veröffentlicht ja Sony PS1-Spiele im Store, wenn auch nur Japan da in den vollen Genuss kommt. Übrigens sind diese dank der neuen Vergabe der Lizenz alle region-free und man hat nun so auch die Möglichkeit ein paar japanische Exoten zu bekommen.



ach und @eX zu PR-Leuten: Also ich hab den Eindruck, alle drei können so über sich und ihre Konkurrenten reden. Wäre mir nicht aufgefallen, dass besondern Sony hier fies wird.
Nur ein paar Posts darüber meinte MS, dass sich die Third-Party-Entwickler in Zukunft PS3-Versionen sparen werden, dabei ist man ja schon bald bei ner 50/50 Verteilung der Konsolen  (und das ohne Raubkopien seitens der PS3).
zur Wii könnte ich selbst auch kaum noch nette Worte finden, das ist für mich das gleiche wie die Top10 der Musikcharts.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.01.2009 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der Wii gehen die N64 Spiele nicht oder?


Aufgrund des anderen Trägermediums laufen die Module natürlich nicht. Aber Wii spielt N64 und SNES / sonstige Titel ab. Im Wii-Shop-Kanal gibt es ja ein reichhaltiges Retro-Angebot. 


> Wenn man es genau nimmt laufen auf der PS3 auch alle NES, SNES usw. Titel aber das zählt wohl nicht


 Was findige Köpfe mit den jeweiligen Freiheiten (und den entsprechenden legalen Grauzonen) anfangen, ist ja immer so eine Sache. Auf der PSP läuft ja auch Quake 2 oder Mario Kart. Primär geht es ja um die Kompatibilität, die der jeweilige Hersteller fest einräumt. 


> Als 60GB Besitzer hab ich eh keine Klagen, da nicht nur ein Teil meiner PS2-Spiele geht wie es bei der 360 wäre sondern alle. (und wer meckert hätte sich halt damals ne PS3 kaufen sollen, das Feature wurde sowieso nur eingespart weil man die Konsole billiger machen musste weil sie zu wenige gekauft haben, ergo...  *g* )


Wie teuer war die  "erste" PS3 beim Launch? 500 Euro? 200 Euro mehr für eine (anfänglich problembehaftete) Abwärtskompatibilität erscheint mir dann doch etwas viel...


> @eX + Blu-ray: Nur wenn man wirklich gar keine Spiele zocken will und/oder es auf die 100-200€ mehr ankommt, ggf. noch wenn man so audiophil ist und keine Geräte mit Lüfter will, selbst wenn sie leise sind.


Bisher war ja das BR-Feature noch das attraktivste Element an der PS3, jedenfalls für Kunden, die nicht wirklich spielen wollen, aber es auch nicht kategorisch ablehnen. Als alleiniger Mediaplayer ist die aufgrund der Preisentwicklungen im BluRay-Lager recht uninteressant geworden. Und 200 Euro sind 200 Euro. Das ist eine Wii über Ebay, ein DSi Direktimport oder eben eine neuwertige Arcade-Box ohne HDD.


> Auch bei der BD Wiedergabe selbst merkt man z.B. erst bei den "Ladezeiten" wie gut sich die Rechenkraft der PS3 gegenüber BD-Playern auswirkt.


Dafür hat das Ding einen höheren Stromverbrauch. 





> Bildqualität, DVD-Skalierung etc. ist auch auf oberstem Niveau und braucht man schon wieder teurere Player um da mithalten zu können oder es (im eh nicht wirklich sichtbaren Bereich) übertrumpfen zu können.


Da gab es doch vor einigen Wochen einen Test in der Audio Video Foto Bild. Da war das Resümee eigentlich klar: Wer nur einen BR-Player sucht, ist mit einem reduzierten Gerät von Samsung oder Sony (!) sehr gut beraten. Geringfügig kürzere Ladezeiten oder minimal bessere Skalierungsleistungen sind dann kaum 200 Euro mehr wert. Jedenfalls für Leute, die primär einen BR-Spieler haben wollen. Hinzu kommt die Platzersparnis und das optische Element. So eine PS3 ist ja schon recht „wuchtig“ und nicht unbedingt eine dezente optische Bereicherung für Leute, die eher „flach und einfach“ mögen.

Dennoch bin ich an der PS3 interessiert. Allerdings warte ich auf eine konkurrenzfähige Preisgestaltung. Wenn das Gerät sich irgendwann mal bei 250 Euro einpendelt, ist die Sache klar. 400 Euro halte ich aber für gänzlich unattraktiv, und für mich zieht eben das BR-Argument auch nicht (mehr).

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				McDrake am 20.01.2009 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 20.01.2009 13:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja werden wohl so 95% sein, ärgerlicher sind eher Inkompabilitäten die bei manchen Spiele auftreten können (kann nur ein kleiner Grafikfehler sein aber gibt auch Spiele, die man scheinbar nur bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt zocken kann).
Ich ging auch eher von mir aus, denn von meinen 46 PS2-Spielen laufen alle und sehen durch das AA etc. auch noch besser aus (im Vergleich mit PS2 am HDTV).


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.01.2009 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> was aber wiederum dank dem freien Zugriff auf Auslands-Stores egal ist


klappt das denn kreditkartentechnisch überhaupt?
kann man dieselbe karte wirklich in allen stores benutzen?
das wäre natürlich toll. ich habe mich aber noch nicht getraut, es auszuprobieren.


@diskussion: wir könnten jetzt ewig die vor- und nachteile der verschiedenen plattformen aufführen, fakt ist, dass alle ihre vor- und nachteile haben und dass jeder selbst entscheiden muss, welche konsole für ihn die richtige ist. für mich kommt ausser der PS3 nunmal keine in frage, mit der marke hat das nichts zu tun sondern mit dem angebot an spielen, die mich interessieren.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> für mich kommt ausser der PS3 nunmal keine in frage, *mit der marke hat das nichts zu tun sondern mit dem angebot an spielen, die mich interessieren.*


Bei mir ist das nicht anders. Nur steht atm bei der PS3 nur LBP als für mich lohnenswertes Spiel im Raum, das noch am ehesten einen Kauf rechtfertigen würde. Mehrplattformtitel bekomme ich auf der Box, und Metal Gear, Killzone, Motorstorm interessieren mich nicht. Meine Wii hat den Betrieb auch schon länger eingestellt, weil es dafür schlicht keine brauchbaren Spiele mehr gibt, und für 2009 auch kaum etwas Sinniges angekündigt wurde.

Aber wenn ich nackt nach den interessanten Spiele gehe, dann sehen für mich aktuell alle 3 stationären Plattformen eher mau aus. Auf Anhieb fällt mir jedenfalls kein Spiel ein, dass ich fest einer Plattform zuordnen könnte. Selbst bei potentiellen Hits wie Alan Wake, Mafia 2 oder Risen habe ich keine Ahnung, ob nun der PC,  die XB360 oder die PS3 (außer bei Wake) die beste Plattform darstellt.

So langsam gehe ich mit einer Idee konform, die Iceman mal in diesem Thread brachte: Eine einheitliche Konsole. Dieses ewige Abwägen von Pros und Cons ist auf längere Sicht hin imho lästig, und schlägt sich irgendwann auch preislich negativ durch. Ich hatte eine Box 360. Verkauft, weil ich Spiele wie Gears of War 2 und Halo nicht gerade interessant finde. Ich habe eine Wii, die scheinbar ihre beste Zeit hinter sich hat. Ich liebäugle mit einer PS3, wo es aber auch nur ein eher durchwachsenes Angebot von Spielen gibt. Irgendwie artet das aus...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.01.2009 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund des anderen Trägermediums laufen die Module natürlich nicht. Aber Wii spielt N64 und SNES / sonstige Titel ab. Im Wii-Shop-Kanal gibt es ja ein reichhaltiges Retro-Angebot.


Das mit dem Format war mir schon klar  (wobei man theoretisch natürlich Adapter entwickeln könnte). Der Wii-Retro Store erinnert mich übrigens an die netten Preise dort. N64 Spiele kosten alle glaube ich 1000 Punkte, also 10€?
Im PS-Store kosten die PS1-Titel 5€ oder sogar unter 4€ wenn ich sie aus dem US oder HK Store kaufe. Zusätzlich kann ich sie an meinen Kumpel weitergeben, falls er es auch mal probieren will bzw. umgekehrt.



> Was findige Köpfe mit den jeweiligen Freiheiten (und den entsprechenden legalen Grauzonen) anfangen, ist ja immer so eine Sache. Auf der PSP läuft ja auch Quake 2 oder Mario Kart. Primär geht es ja um die Kompatibilität, die der jeweilige Hersteller fest einräumt.


War ja auch nicht ernst gemeint. Allerdings gibt Sony das quasi schon von Haus aus mit, Linux auf der PS3 zu installieren wird ja offiziell von Sony und im PS3-Menü unterstützt und dort man braucht man eben nur die Emulatoren runterladen (was wohl den PC dann zum AK-König macht nach der Logik  ).



> Wie teuer war die  "erste" PS3 beim Launch? 500 Euro? 200 Euro mehr für eine [(anfänglich problembehaftete) Abwärtskompatibilität erscheint mir dann doch etwas viel...


600€, zum PAL-Release gab es aber nur noch die Probleme, dass noch nicht alle wichtigen Titel liefen, noch bevor die Preissenkung kam, liefen aber dann schon die vorhin geschätzten 95%.
Es kam dann einen Senkung auf 500€.
Zudem wurde ja noch etwas mehr eingespart wie die Kartenanschlüsse und die Produktionskosten wurden wie üblich mit der Zeit gesenkt, ergo war es dann nur noch ein 100€ Schritt zur 400€ 40GB Version ohne Abwärtskompatibilität.




> Als alleiniger Mediaplayer ist die aufgrund der Preisentwicklungen im BluRay-Lager recht uninteressant geworden. Und 200 Euro sind 200 Euro. Das ist eine Wii über Ebay, ein DSi
> Direktimport oder eben eine neuwertige Arcade-Box ohne HDD.



Die 100-200€ mehr als für akzeptable Stand-Alone-Player kann man auch gerne einsparen, wenn man dafür keine PS3-Spiele zocken will. Aber an den Player kann man z.B. normalerweise nicht mal eben die Festplatte dran hängen und zig andere Funktionen nutzen (und sei es nur ne Spielerei wie die schicken Foto- und Musik-Abspielfunktionen der PS3).
Ohne mich jetzt informiert zu haben wird es wohl auch keine Player mit LAN und WLAN Anschlüssen, die wegen BD-Live sehr wichtig sind und man so beide Anschlussmöglichkeiten hat.
Auch hab ich bei der PS3 am wenigsten/gar nicht von Problemen mit einzelnen Filmen gelesen. Hinzu kommen eben die besseren Ladezeiten und ne hohe Qualität, die einem Videophilen gerade bei HD schon allein die 100-200€ wert sein können.


Stromkosten finde ich übrigens zu vernachlässigen bei 2h pro Film  (die neuen PS3-Modell verbrauchen ja nun auch nicht mehr sooooo viel).


Für 200€ würde ich mir übrigens als Alternative keine Ebay-Wii kaufen, das Ding wurde schon zum Release zu Gewinn verkauft. Auch 250€ Neupreis klingen schön günstig für eine neue Konsole, aber für mich war und heute mehr denn je ist das einfach Wucher in Anbetracht der Hardware, dem Funktionsumfang und den Stückzahlen.


----------



## McDrake (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.01.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam gehe ich mit einer Idee konform, die Iceman mal in diesem Thread brachte: Eine einheitliche Konsole.


Jup
und wenn AMD & Intel und NVidia & ATI  zusammentun würden, hätten wir auch wieder Ruhe im Karton


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.01.2009 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam gehe ich mit einer Idee konform, die Iceman mal in diesem Thread brachte: Eine einheitliche Konsole. Dieses ewige Abwägen von Pros und Cons ist auf längere Sicht hin imho lästig, und schlägt sich irgendwann auch preislich negativ durch.


für uns konsumenten wäre das natürlich die allerbeste lösung, soviel ist klar. die grosskonzerne dafür zu gewinnen, dürfte allerdings ein ding der unmöglichkeit sein. daher ist es relativ müssig, darüber nachzudenken.


bei mir verhält es sich folgendermassen:
ich habe einen starken PC und eine PS3. damit kann ich eigentlich alles spielen, was mich interessiert. die paar wenigen für mich interessanten titel, die erstmal 360-exklusiv sind, erscheinen später jeweils für PC. ergo habe ich keine verwendung für eine 360.
die Wii ist technisch von vorgestern, die interessiert mich nicht, es gibt auch keine exklusivtitel, die ich unbedingt spielen will.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				McDrake am 20.01.2009 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 20.01.2009 14:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ruhig blut.
nintendo kauft sony auf und microsoft stellt seine konsolenaktivitäten ein, da sie eh niemals auf einen grünen zweig kommen.
und schon haben wir ein monopol.


----------



## McDrake (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				Bonkic am 20.01.2009 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> ruhig blut.
> nintendo kauft sony auf und microsoft stellt seine konsolenaktivitäten ein, da sie eh niemals auf einen grünen zweig kommen.
> und schon haben wir ein monopol.


Aah
ab heut kann ich wieder ruhig schlafen
Danke!


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.01.2009 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Stromkosten finde ich übrigens zu vernachlässigen bei 2h pro Film  (die neuen PS3-Modell verbrauchen ja nun auch nicht mehr sooooo viel).


1W im standby finde ich doch wieder ziemlich gut. und in diesem zustand befindet sich die konsole die meiste zeit. gut, da nehmen sich die neuen konsolen nicht viel.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 20.01.2009 14:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt leider auf die Keditkarte, dem Kreditkarteninstitut und dem Store an (in Kombination).
Ist nicht ganz klar wer da blockiert, an sich liegt es daran, dass du bei der Rechnungsadresse natürlich nicht mehr das passende Land wählen kannst und dies manchmal eben ignoriert wird.

Z.B. meine deutsche Visa der LBB geht neben dem deutschen Store auch im USA-Store sowie Hongkong-Store. Andere PAL-Stores und Japan-Store gehen bei mir nicht (letzter hat aber PSN-Tickets, die man sich z.B. über ebay per Email zuschicken lassen kann).
Ca. die Hälfte meiner PSN-Spiele ind aus dem US-Store (wäre auch wichtig, falls man mal Addons für ein US-Import-PS3-Spiel kaufen will), andere gibt es nur/zuerst im Asiatischen oder Europäischen Raum.


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.01.2009 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Z.B. meine deutsche Visa der LBB geht neben dem deutschen Store auch im USA-Store sowie Hongkong-Store.


huch, den HK-store habe ich noch gar nicht entdeckt.  
danke erstmal für die info. ich habe eine ganz normale mastercard, die rechnungen werden per LSV (weiss nicht, ob das bei euch auch so heisst) automatisch meinem konto belastet.


----------



## McDrake (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> 1W im standby finde ich doch wieder ziemlich gut. und in diesem zustand befindet sich die konsole die meiste zeit.


Bei mir ist ALLES ausgeschalten, solange ich das Gerät nicht brauche.
Jetzt grad läuft zum Beispiel nur grad der PC und der Monitor.
Im Wohnzimmer läuft weder der TV noch irgendeine der Konsolen oder Reciever auf Standby. Ich begreif eh nicht, warum man was im Standby laufen lässt.


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				McDrake am 20.01.2009 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist ALLES ausgeschalten, solange ich das Gerät nicht brauche.
> Jetzt grad läuft zum Beispiel nur grad der PC und der Monitor.
> Im Wohnzimmer läuft weder der TV noch irgendeine der Konsolen oder Reciever auf Standby. Ich begreif eh nicht, warum man was im Standby laufen lässt.


bei mir ist es kabeltechnisch etwas... schwierig. alles hängt an derselben dose: PC, drucker, monitor, soundsystem, settopbox, PS3, HDTV, telefon, HDMI-/TOSLINK-switch, modem. 
sicher könnte ich das lösen, es wäre nicht einmal so schwer. aber ich bin zu faul, mich endlich mal darum zu kümmern. na gut, ehrlich gesagt wollte ich das in nächster zeit sowieso mal erledigen.
der grösste stromfresser ist die settopbox, 20W im standby sind echt lächerlich.  
wenn ich die vom netz trenne, dauert das initialisieren danach recht lange, das stört mich eben. und wenn man länger in die ferien geht, sollte man daran denken, dass die karten scheint's nach drei wochen, in denen die STB vom netz getrennt ist, gesperrt werden.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 20.01.2009 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



passieren kann da auch nix, einfach mal versuchen die KK-Daten bei den Auslandsaccounts einzugeben, wenn man Glück hat klappt es ^^

Der HK-Store hat wenig eigene Inhalte, aber er ist auf Wunsch auf Englisch und bietet ne Art Mix aus West+Japan Angebot. 
Hab auch erst jetzt entdeckt, dass meine KK dort geht und nun bin ich immer versucht jp-PS1-Titel zu kaufen, auch wenn ich sie nicht verstehe natürlich  (gerade wegen dem starken Yen kommt man so eh besser weg als mit dem jp-Store. Spiele sind ähnlich günstig wie im US-Store)


und ja, natürlich geben meine Posts auch nur immer meine Meinung wieder. Zeigt aber auch hier im kleinen, dass das mit einer vereinten Konsole nicht klappen kann bzw. blöd ist. Allein schon die Firmenpolitik von Sony/MS/Nintendo kann man nicht unter einem Hut bringen.
Man würde höchstens nicht mehr merken, dass einem Feature xy fehlt, weil es eben keine Konkurrenz damit gibt. ^^

Kann es verstehen, wenn man wirklich stark zwischen zwei Systemen schwankt, ich für meinen Teil brauch auch weiterhin nur ne PS3 und ich hab nicht einmal nen neuen PC wie Hanf.



@Drake: ich hab normalerweise alle Geräte im Standby, die ich per Fernbedienung anschalte und nicht länger als 1 Tag weg bin (=PS3, HDTV und Soundanlage)
ist einfach ne Komfort/Faulheitssache.
PC-Sachen hab ich alle an einem Netzschalter, außer dem Drucker, denn der braucht die Information wie lange er schon aus war (verbraucht dann mehr Tinte da immer Komplettreinigung zum Start). zudem mag ich es irgendwie nicht, Geräte an ihren Netzschaltern dauernd an- und auszumachen


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.01.2009 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Der HK-Store hat wenig eigene Inhalte, aber er ist auf Wunsch auf Englisch und bietet ne Art Mix aus West+Japan Angebot.


also genau das, was ich von einem HK-store erwarten würde. super, danke für den hinweis!



> und ja, natürlich geben meine Posts auch nur immer meine Meinung wieder. Zeigt aber auch hier im kleinen, dass das mit einer vereinten Konsole nicht klappen kann bzw. blöd ist. Allein schon die Firmenpolitik von Sony/MS/Nintendo kann man nicht unter einem Hut bringen.
> Man würde höchstens nicht mehr merken, dass einem Feature xy fehlt, weil es eben keine Konkurrenz damit gibt. ^^


ja, wir profitieren auch von der konkurrenz, selbst wenn auch nachteile damit verbunden sind.




> zudem mag ich es irgendwie nicht, Geräte an ihren Netzschaltern dauernd an- und auszumachen


das mag keiner. ich werde mir dafür sicherlich ein fernbedienbares gerät zulegen und es in die Logitech Harmony einbinden.


----------



## McDrake (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> > zudem mag ich es irgendwie nicht, Geräte an ihren Netzschaltern dauernd an- und auszumachen
> 
> 
> das mag keiner.


Was ist denn so schlimm daran?
Abends ins Bett, alles ausgeschaltet.
Den Tag durch bin ich nicht zu Hause. Was soll denn da laufen... welche Vorteile bringt das?
Schlafen 7 Stunden, Arbeiten + Arbeitsweg 10 Stunden. Evtl auswärts noch was trinken oder Essen gehen nochmals ne Stunde.
Also für knappe 5-6 Stunden zu Hause, ALLE Garäte beinahe 20 Stunden auf Standby?
Hmm..


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				McDrake am 20.01.2009 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 20.01.2009 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lies die zeile wenigstens zu ende! ich werde mir ja einen Ecoman oder etwas ähnliches zulegen.
alle geräte einzeln auszuschalten, ist mir einfach zuviel aufwand.


----------



## McDrake (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> lies die zeile wenigstens zu ende!



Asoo, hab das "an * ihrem *" Netzschalter überlesen, Sorry


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				McDrake am 20.01.2009 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 20.01.2009 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und meinen folgesatz auch.


----------



## McDrake (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> und meinen folgesatz auch.


Das mit dem ECOMAN?
Scheint wirklich was interessantes und praktisches zu sein.


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				McDrake am 20.01.2009 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 20.01.2009 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja, v.a. weil das ding automatisch den strom unterbricht.
ich muss mich aber noch ein wenig erkundigen über derartige produkte.


----------



## McDrake (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				HanFred am 20.01.2009 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, v.a. weil das ding automatisch den strom unterbricht.
> ich muss mich aber noch ein wenig erkundigen über derartige produkte.


Und wer hats erfunden?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent"*



			
				McDrake am 20.01.2009 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 20.01.2009 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ricola?



morgen neues  PS3-Firmware-Update:


Primär soll es die Multimedia-Fähigkeiten verbessern




> *  Guest access to PlayStation Store – This enables non-PlayStation Network members to browse through the storefront to check out the latest games, demos, videos, etc.
> * DivX 3.11 support – Videos in this format can now be played on PS3.



wie bei Home und Folding@Home/LwP wird außerdem über ein neues Icon optional eine 100MB große Fotoalbum-Gratissoftware verfügbar sein.
Die kann man sich in dem Video hier anschauen:
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2009/01/20/upcoming-ps3-firmware-v260-update/
Das Ding analysiert die Bilder auf der Festplatte und man kann sich dann z.B. alle Fotos mit lachenden Kindern anzeigen lassen, bin ich mal gespannt wie zuverlässig das ist. 

den Rest weiß man noch nicht, von anderen Seiten hört man noch:



> - 3-D Secure Support: 3-D secure of credit cards are now supported (whatever that means).
> 
> - XMB Theme Support on Blu-ray movie discs. You can apparently download themes from BD movies. The first movie to have this feature will be "Pineapple Express".
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (21. Januar 2009)

*Sony: "XBox zu kurzlebig, Nintendo kein Konkurrent" - Runde 2: Microsoft antwortet*

hier die entgegnung von microsofts aaron greenberg:



> *This sounds like an old hardware company that’s comfortable with its market position. *That complacent attitude is out of touch with where the industry and consumer is today. This generation won’t be won over just hardware specs, but who can out-innovate when it comes to online and software. This is the kind of stuff that’s in our DNA, and frankly moves the console war onto our home court.
> 
> *I’m confident we will outsell the PS3 throughout the entire generation* by providing more innovation and building the best and broadest games library while growing our entertainment experiences on the leading online network. With a U.S. install base lead now of more than 7 million units (according to NPD), *I can’t imagine any scenario where the PS3 can catch up with us*. In fact, even if you doubled the current PS3 sales and Xbox 360 remained flat, they couldn’t close the gap until 2014.



_thebitbag_


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2009)

*neues...*

countdown auf der ff13 seite gestartet- A new vision will soon be revealed to the world.

Killzone 2 goes gold


----------



## Rabowke (23. Januar 2009)

*RPG für 360?*

Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einem RPG in der Art von Final Fantasy für die XBox360.

Lost Odyssee hatte ich mal bereits von einem Freund ausgeliehen, The Last Remnant interessiert mich nach Videos / Testberichten nicht sonderlich.

Was gibt es noch für die XBox360? Es sollte jetzt nicht unbedingt "kindlich" bzw. "japan-style" sein, sprich Infinite Undiscovery sowie Eternal Sonata schließ ich jetzt mal aus, wobei ich Eternal Sonata für 10 EUR bei Amazon gekauft hab.

Mass Effect sowie Blue Dragon ( von / für meine Ex-Freundin  ) hab ich bereits.


----------



## BlackDead (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: RPG für 360?*



			
				Rabowke am 23.01.2009 08:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einem RPG in der Art von Final Fantasy für die XBox360.
> 
> Lost Odyssee hatte ich mal bereits von einem Freund ausgeliehen, The Last Remnant interessiert mich nach Videos / Testberichten nicht sonderlich.
> 
> ...




Mehr gibt es nicht.
Also entweder auf FF13 warten oder mit den bereits erhältlichen Vorlieb nehmen.

Ich habe nur  Eternal Sonata gekauft und das fand ich trotz des recht kindlichen Stils ganz unter unterhaltsam.
Zwar kein Blockbuster aber für zwischendurch ganz nett man muss nur 20 Minütige Zwischensequenzen ertragen können.   
Das Spiel fand ich auch irgendwie recht entspanend und das Kampfsystem gefiel mir recht gut.
Die 10€ ist es auf alle Fälle wert ich habe damals das doppelte gezahlt.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: RPG für 360?*



			
				BlackDead am 23.01.2009 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Die 10€ ist es auf alle Fälle wert ich habe damals das doppelte gezahlt.


 ... aber danke für den Hinweis, dann werd ich mir die ewige Sonate dann doch mal genauer anschauen.

Vllt. geb ich auch The Last Remnant eine Chance, mal schauen ob es die Videothek vorrätig hat zum genauer Testen.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: RPG für 360?*



			
				Rabowke am 23.01.2009 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 23.01.2009 09:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




entchanted arms hab ich mir mal angeschaut. kein topspiel aber der japan style ist natürlich unverkennbar. ist ja auch etwas älter für nen guten preis kannste ja nen blick riskieren!


----------



## Rabowke (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: RPG für 360?*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 23.01.2009 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 23.01.2009 09:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enchanted Arms gibt es schon? Auf der Internetseite von Ubisoft steht "Jetzt Vorbestellen!".  :-o


----------



## HanFred (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: RPG für 360?*



			
				Rabowke am 23.01.2009 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Enchanted Arms gibt es schon? Auf der Internetseite von Ubisoft steht "Jetzt Vorbestellen!".  :-o


Erscheinungsdatum: 5. September 2006  
http://www.amazon.de/UBI-Soft-Enchanted-Arms/dp/B000GH3BFS


guck dir den... äh... "speziellen" trailer mal an: http://www.gametrailers.com/player/12497.html?type=


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: RPG für 360?*



			
				Rabowke am 23.01.2009 09:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Enchanted Arms gibt es schon?


Schon sehr lange, wie Hanfred ja auch schon schrieb. 
Ähnlich wie bei "The Last Remnant" braucht man eine Weile, um wirklich ins Spiel einzutauchen. Sei es das sehr lange "Tutorial" bzw. "EInleitung", die anfangs eher gewöhnungsbedürftigen Sprecher / Charaktere und auch optisch kann der Titel - speziell jetzt nicht mehr - wirklich viel reißen.

Mir hat Enchanted Arms mit der Zeit dann doch recht gut gefallen, was insbesondere auch am Kampfsystem gelegen hat. Habe mich hier ein wenig umfangreicher dazu ausgelassen.

Ähnliches kann man auch zu Last Remnant sagen. Das Game ist sicherlich alles andere, als Perfekt und gerade von Square hätte man sich doch ein wenig mehr erwartet. Auch hier ist der Einstieg eher zäh und wenn man nach der Einleitung gleich den Kampfbildschirm sieht, der zu 70% aus Infos/Tabellen und CO besteht, dann ist es nicht so einfach ins Spiel einzusteigen.

Speziell im Vergleich zu einem Infinite Undiscovery, was so manche Seiten deutlich besser als Last Remnant bewertet haben, kann ich die teils herbe Kritik nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Wenn man sich ein wenig eingearbeitet hat, dann kann man extrem lange damit seinen Spaß haben und bekommt durchaus solide RPG-Kost mit teils wirklich anspruchsvollen Kämpfen und umfangreichen Missionen / Quests.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Januar 2009)

*trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings*

 trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings


----------



## Rabowke (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings*



			
				Bonkic am 23.01.2009 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings


Erst:    

dann:

    

Warum entwickelt bitte LucasArts für die Wii & stellt dann lediglich einen CGI Trailer 'online'.
Mit den aktuellen NextGen Konsolen hätte man ein tolles Spiel machen können, der Trailer war zumindest nicht schlecht!

Werd mal einer aus LucasArts schlau ...


----------



## Bonkic (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings*



			
				Rabowke am 24.01.2009 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum entwickelt bitte LucasArts für die Wii & stellt dann lediglich einen CGI Trailer 'online'.



vielleicht, weil die wii, die aktuell mit weitem abstand erfolgreichste konsole weltweit ist?



> Mit den aktuellen NextGen Konsolen hätte man ein tolles Spiel machen können, der Trailer war zumindest nicht schlecht!



die wii ist doch eine aktuelle nextgen konsole.  :-o   
wieso sollte sich darauf kein tolles spiel machen lassen?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings*



			
				Rabowke am 24.01.2009 09:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.01.2009 21:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, ich hab beim Anschauen versucht zu sehen, ob es PS360-ingame ist oder Render/vorgerenderte Ingame-Grafik, kam recht schnell zum Schluss, dass es wohl CGI ist und dann steht am am ende "Wii, PS und DS"   Hätte ich mal vorher die News gelesen und mir das Anschauen des Trailers komplett gespart, das ist ja wohl mal der lächerlichste Target-Renderer, denn das hat nun wirklich NULL Aussagekraft.

Spiel wird eh aber eh scheiße, vielleicht gibts aber ja wenigstens keine Aliens 

Außerdem kommt dieses Jahr schon:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/43625.html
 


@Bonkic: Nicht-Mario-Core-Games oder gar Third-party-Core-Games verkaufen sich aber jetzt nicht soooo toll, trotz der hohen Wii-Verbreitung 
Allerdings müsste man gerade auf der Wii Lizenzmüll-Spiele gut verkaufen können, Indy zieht da sicher bei vielen Leuten.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 24.01.2009 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Target-Renderer, denn das hat nun wirklich NULL Aussagekraft.




wo steht denn da was von target?  :-o


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings*



			
				Bonkic am 24.01.2009 10:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 24.01.2009 10:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Öhm, was soll es denn sonst sein? Cutscenes sind es nicht sondern offensichtlich die Nachahmung von Gameplay-Szenen.
Mit Target-Rendern will man den Look, manchmal auch die ungefähre Optik und das spätere Spielgefühl sowie Settings vermitteln, bis auf das letzte bringt das bei einem Wii/DS/PSP Spiel aber mal gar nichts.

Ich fang jedenfalls nicht an zu zählen, wie oft in News-Kommentaren nun "Wow, endlich nutzen die Entwickler mal die Wii aus" stehen wird


----------



## Bonkic (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 24.01.2009 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> *manchmal* auch die ungefähre Optik



richtig- manchmal.
dass das gezeigte die wii nicht kann, liegt wohl auf der hand.
und diese art von cgi- videos gibt es zu x spielen.
verstehe jetzt nicht, was gerade hieran so ungewöhnlich ist.  :-o


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings*



			
				Bonkic am 24.01.2009 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 24.01.2009 10:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



weil es bei PS360PC wenigstens meist nahe herankommt/das ungefähre Spiel wiedergibt.
und jetzt nicht die anderen Punkte übergehen 

(ich sage meist weil z.B. der damalige MotorStorm-Target-Render ähnlich schlimm war - und das Spiel sah sogar noch gut aus ^^ )


Verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich bin allgemein kein Freund von Target-Rendern. Die sollten nur intern gezeigt werden und bei der öffentlichen Präsentation dann wenigstens einen Anteil von gameplay-Szenen. Was anderes sind CGI-Cutscenes wie z.B. bei RPGs, die werden ja nicht extra für den Trailer erstellt.

Von dem Video weiß man aber nun wirklich nur, es kommt ein Indy für Wii und es wird in der Nazi-Zeit spielen, eventuell mit den Orten aus dem Trailer.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 24.01.2009 10:25 schrieb:
			
		

> (ich sage meist weil z.B. der damalige MotorStorm-Target-Render ähnlich schlimm war - und das Spiel sah sogar noch gut aus ^^ )



och, oder afrika..   



> Von dem Video weiß man aber nun wirklich nur, es kommt ein Indy für Wii und es wird in der Nazi-Zeit spielen, eventuell mit den Orten aus dem Trailer.



zweifellos richtig.
ausser, dass ein indy für wii kommt, wissen wir jetzt nix neues.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings*



			
				Bonkic am 24.01.2009 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 24.01.2009 10:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mh bei Afrika ist eigentlich nur die Umgebung schlechter bzw. weil man nicht diese Vegetation erzeugen konnte (und auch noch hässliche Bodentexturen hat ^^).
Der Target-Render hat bei Afrika aber an anderer Stelle versagt, da man gar nicht sieht was man überhaupt im Spiel macht  *g*

Das erinnert mich jetzt aber daran, dass mein englischsprachiges Afrika/Hakuna Matata immer noch mit der Post unterwegs ist


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings*



			
				Bonkic am 23.01.2009 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings


 http://nintendowiix.net/news_details.php?id=6833&titel=indiana-jones-&-the-staff-of-kings
Ja was denn nu? Vor einigen Tagen wurde das Spiel doch noch dementiert, und man erklärte, dass nur EIN Indy-Spiel kommen wird, und zwar das ominöse "Next Gen Indy", das bereits 2005 (?) angekündigt wurde.

Vielleicht ein "Leak" wie bei Battlefront 3? Auch da ist ja die aktuelle Situation bestenfalls nebulös. 

"Einzig echtes Indy-Spiel" -> http://www.lucasarts.com/games/indianajones/ (interessant ist aber, dass der Elefant auch im Wii-Trailer vorkommt)

Wenn Indy-Charme vorhanden ist, ist mir auch die Grafik egal (bei Lego Indy hat mir die Wii-Version auch mit Abstand am besten gefallen). Drake ist maximal ein lauwarmer Aufguss der sich den Schritt rasiert und die FDP wählt. Kein echter Hero. Nur eine Lara-Croft mit Nudel und femininer Seite - einzig die Technik war beim ersten Teil wirklich klasse. Es gibt nur einen Indy. Zur Not auch nur für Wii / PS2.

Regards, eX!


----------



## AgeLer (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings*

Kann mir jemand sagen, wann die Konsolenversion von Sacred 2  erscheint?
Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, ist die Steuerung arg kompliziert? Ich hab bis jetzt nur irgendwas von Untermenüs WÄHREND eines Kampfes gelesen   .

Sorry dass ich jetzt einfach so reinplatze *g*


----------



## Kandinata (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings*



			
				AgeLer am 25.01.2009 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen, wann die Konsolenversion von Sacred 2  erscheint?
> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, ist die Steuerung arg kompliziert? Ich hab bis jetzt nur irgendwas von Untermenüs WÄHREND eines Kampfes gelesen   .



Wann sie erscheint, keine Ahnung,aber was die Steuerung angeht kann ich dir helfen.

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/43319.html

Das ist eines der Walkthrough Videos und circa ab Minute 2:30 erklärt er dann wie das mit den Skills funktioniert und das du sie frei auf deine Tasten legen kannst... Eben simples Hack and Slay


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings*



			
				AgeLer am 25.01.2009 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen, wann die Konsolenversion von Sacred 2  erscheint?
> Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, ist die Steuerung arg kompliziert? Ich hab bis jetzt nur irgendwas von Untermenüs WÄHREND eines Kampfes gelesen


So ganz genau scheint man den Termin für die Konsolen noch nicht zu wissen. Von Amazon UK etwa gibt es ständig neue Angaben und die Entwickler haben sich nach der plötzlichen Verschiebung wenige Tage vor dem Release 2008 nicht genauer geäußert. Laut PR-Meldung gilt aktuell nur grob Q1/09.

Zum Konsolen Interface gibt es einen Thread im offiziellen Forum, wo man unter Punkt 5 und 6 was zur Kampfsteuerung findet. Macht eigentlich keinen umständlichen Eindruck. Max 2 Tasten (etwa LT + B) kann man ja wunderbar im Kampf anwenden.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Januar 2009)

*Jasper im US-Handel*



> Seit der Weihnachtszeit ist in den USA die Xbox 360 Konsole mit dem Codenamen: Jasper im Handel erhältlich. Sie ist leiser, verbraucht weniger Strom und hat, dank integrierter 256MB Speicher, das neue NXE-Dashboard bereits im Speicher. Außerdem sollen bei dieser Konsolenstufe der Xbox 360 sämtliche Fehler, die sich für den ROD (Ring of Death) verantwortlich zeigen ausgemerzt worden sein.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_xboxdynasty/ kotaku_


----------



## Bonkic (26. Januar 2009)

*Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*



> Laut Capcom ist die Demo absofort auf den Europäischen Xbox Marktplätzen erhältlich, doch in Deutschland gibt es die Demo wegen der Altersfreigabe leider nicht zum Download. Wer also einen zweitaccount hat kann sich ja dort einloggen und die Demo herunterladen. Momentan ist leider noch nicht bekannt ob es hier einen Region Lock gibt, oder ob eine Goldmitgliedschaft Vorraussetzung ist.



_game7_


----------



## RevolverOcelot (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*



			
				Bonkic am 26.01.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> > Laut Capcom ist die Demo absofort auf den Europäischen Xbox Marktplätzen erhältlich, doch in Deutschland gibt es die Demo wegen der Altersfreigabe leider nicht zum Download. Wer also einen zweitaccount hat kann sich ja dort einloggen und die Demo herunterladen. Momentan ist leider noch nicht bekannt ob es hier einen Region Lock gibt, oder ob eine Goldmitgliedschaft Vorraussetzung ist.
> 
> 
> 
> _game7_



Danke Jugendschutz das du uns vor solchen Spielen schützt obwohl man über 18 ist.


----------



## frogi (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*

Habe es über den US Marktplatz probiert, da ist Gold Vorrausetzung, wie es in Japan etc. aussieht weiß ich nicht.

Nochmal zum Thema Jasper:

Gibt es jetzt eine 100% Sicherheit, dass ich eine Jasper bekomme, wenn ich mir ne neue 360 bei z.B. Amazon kaufe?
Oder bieten einige Läden Konsolen explizit mit dem Hinweis "Jasper" im I-Net an?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*



			
				frogi am 26.01.2009 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es jetzt eine 100% Sicherheit, dass ich eine Jasper bekomme, wenn ich mir ne neue 360 bei z.B. Amazon kaufe?




wohl kaum.
zumindest mal jetzt noch nicht, wo noch genügend andere modelle im umlauf sind.
kauf vor ort, dann kannst du nachprüfen, um was für eine baureihe es sich handelt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*



			
				frogi am 26.01.2009 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder bieten einige Läden Konsolen explizit mit dem Hinweis "Jasper" im I-Net an?


Wolfsoft hat beispielsweise eine solches Angebot für eine Arcade-Jasper: http://www.wolfsoft.de/shop/product_info.php/products_id/14499/cPath/238_241/konsolen/xbox-360-arcade-(jasper-board!).html


----------



## frogi (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*

Gibt es eigentlich auch Läden, die nur die "reine" Xbox verschicken, also ohne die ganzen Zubehörkabel und Controller etc. ?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*



			
				RevolverOcelot am 26.01.2009 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 26.01.2009 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Demo kommt heute Abend für dt. User, auch wenn die Argumenation für den späteren Release doch recht arm ist:


> Die kleine technische Verzögerung bitten wir zu entschuldigen, aber wir dachten, ihr wollt Euch erst heute abend im Dunkeln gruseln und nicht am sonnigen Nachmittag.



Nachtrag: Demo ist jetzt auch für Deutschland raus: Downloadlink


----------



## AgeLer (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: trailer zu indiana jones and the staff of kings*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 25.01.2009 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> AgeLer am 25.01.2009 12:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke, hört sich ja schon mal gut an.
Allerdings konnte ich nicht erkennen, ob sich an der Kameraperspektive geändert hat...Weiß da jemand bescheid?


----------



## Erucu (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*



			
				frogi am 26.01.2009 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich auch Läden, die nur die "reine" Xbox verschicken, also ohne die ganzen Zubehörkabel und Controller etc. ?



Klingt fast so, als hättest du bereits ne 360. mMn lohnt es sich nicht ein Jasper Modell zu kaufen nur um das aktuelleste und vielleicht etwas leisere Modell zu haben. Wenn man allerdings noch eine alte 360 ohne HDMI Anschluss hat siehts schon wieder anders aus.


----------



## McDrake (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*

Resi 5 ist wohl weniger was für mich.
Was ich im Vorfeld befürchtet habe, ist in der Demo eingetroffen:
Grafisch ein Leckerbissen, aber Hektik pur!


----------



## BlackDead (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*



			
				McDrake am 27.01.2009 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Resi 5 ist wohl weniger was für mich.
> Was ich im Vorfeld befürchtet habe, ist in der Demo eingetroffen:
> Grafisch ein Leckerbissen, aber Hektik pur!




Es ist eigentlich genauso wie der 4. Teil nur mit schönerer Grafik und das die weibliche Begleiterin mehr kann als "Help me" zu schreien. 
Nur hat mir hat der 4. Teil dank der Wii Steuerung besser gefallen denn die war einfach ideal und ging flüssig von der Hand. 
Irgendwie wäre es toll wenn man auch beim 5. Teil so eine Steuerung hätte aber das wird ein Wunschtraum bleiben.


----------



## McDrake (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*



			
				BlackDead am 27.01.2009 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eigentlich genauso wie der 4.


In Teil 4 gabs auch mal ruhigere Momente.
Ok, ist jetzt nur ne Demo von Teil 5. Gibt vielleicht auch mal ruhigere Passagen.


----------



## GorrestFump (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*



			
				McDrake am 27.01.2009 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 27.01.2009 17:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist RE5 Multiplattform, also auch PS3?


----------



## Bonkic (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*



			
				GorrestFump am 27.01.2009 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 27.01.2009 17:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja.


----------



## McDrake (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*



			
				GorrestFump am 27.01.2009 18:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist RE5 Multiplattform, also auch PS3?


Jup


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*

*Grausig: Capcom und Lokalisierung für die PS 3*
Übersetzter Text in der PS 3-Version von Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo: HD Remix:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Text aus der 360-Version:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bilder von consolewars)

Schon peinlich, dass die EU-Version des Spiel 2 x durch die Kontrolle bei Sony gefallen ist, aber dann auch noch so eine Lokalisierung…


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.01.2009 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> nikx döitsch. wußdu wierum?



Für mich nicht verwunderlich. Immerhin müssen Publisher ihre Spiele ja ideal an die Kundenbasis anpassen. Spieler sind zu faul oder zu doof für fordernde Gameplayelemente, also werden alle Spiele deutlich einfacher konzipiert und realisiert. Spieler sind größtenteils sprachlich so bewandert wie die Hauskatze meiner Verlobten, und müssen demnach falsch lokalisierte Sprachfetzen vor die Nase geworfen bekommen, damit man sich direkt so richtig "heimisch" und "verstanden" fühlt. Fehlerfreie Grammatik wird überschätzt. Inhaltlich akkurate Angaben sowieso. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 28.01.2009 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> *Grausig: Capcom und Lokalisierung für die PS 3*
> Schon peinlich, dass die EU-Version des Spiel 2 x durch die Kontrolle bei Sony gefallen ist, aber dann auch noch so eine Lokalisierung…



Der Text der 360-Version ist aber auch nicht perfekt/gut ^^

Fairerweise sollte man aber auch wissen, dass dies scheinbar die einzige Seite/Text mit diesem Kauderwelsch ist. Ich hab jetzt aber auch nicht das ganze Spiel durchgeschaut (ich hab die US-Version für nen Kumpel kaufen und dann sharen müssen).

Ist daher eher ein Überbleibsel der Übersetzungsarbeiten. SCEA ist das logischerweise nicht aufgefallen, die testen bei der US-Version sicher nicht wie gut das deutsch ist  (mir auch nicht, Konsole ist eh auf englisch gestellt weil nicht alle Spiele ne Sprachwahl haben und dann selbst US-Versionen öfter mir ne deutsche Sprachausgabe antun wollen)

Da ich sehr bezweifel, dass Multi-Spiele zwei verschiedene Übersetzungsteams bekommen, wird die 360-Version wohl auch diesen Text noch drin gehabt haben (vor der Qualitätssicherung?), oder wie gesagt wurde da die Datei bei der PS3-Version schlicht vergessen. Wohl mit ein Grund warum SCEE aber dann einfach den Release abgelehnt hat.


Wobei es mich bei Capcom ne Stiefmütterliche Behandlung der PS3-Lokalisation gar nicht wundern würde, deren Titel haben weder Trophies (obwohl es ja eh alle Multi-Titel sind und damit auch Achievements haben) noch gehen sie bei der Entwicklung auf die XMB-Möglichkeiten ein wie andere Entwickler (z.B. Screenshots, custom music oder Videoaufnahmen). Sprich ich seh das nur als billigen Port an. Da ich fast alle ihrer bisherigen Titel im Vergleich mit dem Rest-PSN-Angebot 08/15 finde (SF ist nämlich auch sonst eher meh, genau wie 1942 usw.) ärgert mich nur, dass ich es meinem Kumpel nicht ausreden konnte den Kram unbedingt haben zu wollen.


----------



## Kandinata (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: neues...*



			
				Bonkic am 22.01.2009 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> countdown auf der ff13 seite gestartet- A new vision will soon be revealed to the world.



Der Trailer ist nun endlich da...

Haut mich wirklich um der Trailer... nicht nur optisch ist das sehr beeindruckend, sondern vorallem bin ich überrascht das jemand ENDLICH mal die besten Ansätze eines Rundenbasierten Kampfsystem nimmt die sich in den letzten Jahren entwickelt hat und sie mal wirklich vereint ohne zu vergessen was er eigentlich machen will


----------



## Bonkic (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: neues...*



			
				Kandinata am 28.01.2009 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 22.01.2009 09:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wirklich gelungen.square hats halt drauf.   
das charakterdesign gefällt mir allerdings immer noch nicht, aber das ist natürlich geschmackssache.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: neues...*



			
				Kandinata am 28.01.2009 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 22.01.2009 09:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trailer macht Lust auf mehr, vom Kampfsystem muss ich aber erst noch mehr sehen/erfahren. Da hat in dem Genre im Moment FFXII die Hosen an. Scheinbar wird man sich wohl auch nicht mehr frei bewegen können, sah zumindest so aus.
Ein Chain/Combo System meine ich erkennen zu können, die Kämpfe sehen für rundenbasiert/ATB natürlich dynamischer/spektakulärer aus als bisher. White Knight Chronicles werde ich dann auch mal vergleichen, das scheint ja ne erweiterte Kombination von FFXI/XII mit Combos zu sein.


----------



## crackajack (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: neues...*



			
				Bonkic am 28.01.2009 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 28.01.2009 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sollte einem der Trailer auch faszinieren, wenn man FF noch nie gespielt hat?  
Ich finde es wirkt wie ein Spiel zu Matrix 3. (ok, ich mag auch Matrix 3. Aber ihr wisst wohl wie ich es meine)


----------



## Kandinata (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: neues...*



			
				crackajack am 28.01.2009 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 28.01.2009 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da FF trotz seiner dutzend Spiele und vielen vielen Ablegern fast immer ein neues Szenario, neue Charactere und neue Story präsentiert und selbst wir FF Fans nie wissen was im nächsten kommt, bringt es garnichts ob man FF bisher angerührt hat oder nicht 

Der Trailer beeindruckt einfach auf seine eigene Art... wenn man allerdings generell mit diesem "Supernatural/Steampunk/Scifi" Mix nichts anfangen kann, dann wird man diesem Trailer allerdings auch nichts abgewinnen können...
Wenn doch und man mag ihn trotzdem nicht, dann muss man aber schon sehr exotische Gründe haben *g*


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: neues...*



			
				Kandinata am 28.01.2009 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 28.01.2009 19:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du musst nicht drum herum reden, du kannst einfach sagen, dass crackajack doof ist


----------



## BlackDead (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: neues...*



			
				Kandinata am 28.01.2009 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Trailer beeindruckt einfach auf seine eigene Art... wenn man allerdings generell mit diesem "Supernatural/Steampunk/Scifi" Mix nichts anfangen kann, dann wird man diesem Trailer allerdings auch nichts abgewinnen können...
> Wenn doch und man mag ihn trotzdem nicht, dann muss man aber schon sehr exotische Gründe haben *g*




Es gäbe dann natürlich noch die Möglichkeit das man eine generelle Abneigung gegen alles hat was aus Japan hat was jetzt Spiele und Animes im Allgemein betrifft.

Das ist bei mir nicht der Fall und ich bin von Trailer sehr angetan. Sogar ein paar Synchronstimmen kamen mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
Jetzt bleibt nur noch zu hoffen das das Gameplay stimmig ist an die Charaktere interessant und das die Story ansprechend gemacht ist und sich hoffentlich von allen gängigen Klischees abhebt und mal was neues bietet.


----------



## Kandinata (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: neues...*



			
				BlackDead am 28.01.2009 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> das die Story/Character ansprechend gemacht ist/sind und sich hoffentlich von allen gängigen Klischees abhebt und mal was neues bietet.



Problem ist einfach, was ist denn heutzutage kein Klischee an Story oder Stereotyp von Character ?
Selbst die abgedrehtesten Charactere die in kein Muster fallen sind letztendlich klischeehaft, weil es ein Klischee ist diese Charactere zu haben   
Und Storys ? Sind im Grunde auch alle immer die Selben (Welt retten, Rache, einzelne Personen jagen, Organisationen aufhalten... Und meistens alles in einem) und unterscheiden sich nur in der Präsentation der Selbigen.

Siehs wie es ist, es gibt heutzutage nichts mehr was nicht irgendwo einem gewissen Klischee entspricht


----------



## crackajack (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: neues...*



			
				BlackDead am 28.01.2009 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Kandinata am 28.01.2009 20:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie die FF-Fanboys gleich perplex sind wenn man ihr Meisterwerk nicht liebt, nur argwöhnisch betrachtet. *gnihi*
Da liegt Solidus wohl am nächsten dran.  



			
				Kandinata am 28.01.2009 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Trailer beeindruckt einfach auf seine eigene Art...


Ich finde da dennoch nichts besonderes dran. Genauso wie der Nicht-Starcraftkenner den ersten Trailer von Teil 2 imo auch nicht besonders finden muss.
Es sieht nach Actionfeuerwerk und nett animierten Figuren aus, aber es könnte genauso gut ein Trailer zu einem Hack/Slay Spinoff von Gears of War sein.^^
Es gibt zumindest zahlreiche youtube-Videos zu alten FF-Teilen, die mich weit mehr vom Hocker reißen.


----------



## Kandinata (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: neues...*



			
				crackajack am 29.01.2009 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 28.01.2009 21:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FF Fanboy ? Naa, seit X-2 sicherlich nichtmehr *g*

Es geht auch NUR um das Gezeigte und eben nicht um das Spiel Ansich und das ist für einen Trailer doch äußerst interessant... Für dich nicht ? Na dann hast du einen Grund... 
Und hier ist die Frage was ist dein Grund... Den überzogenen Stil ? Wäre Möglich, aber das kann man gegenargumentieren ... Geschmack ? Na, das ist wie es eben heißt und ist letztendlich nur eine einzelne Behauptungen und für niemanden hier nachvollziehbar weil es eben DEIN Geschmack ist und nicht unserer 

Also, nur weil sich Leute eben dagegen aussprechen heißt es ja nicht das man gleich ein Fanboy ist und sein "Revier" verteidigen will... manche wollen halt nur die Gegenpatei verstehen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: neues...*

Der neue FFXIII-Trailer (zum Demo-Inhalt?) als 720p HD-Version (wmv)
http://www.gamersyde.com/news_7481_en.html
direkt-downloads + torrent
(ohne Untertitel allerdings)

hier das Skript von dem was gesagt wird:


> Vanille; 'The thirteen days after we awoke, were the beginning of the end.'
> Sazh; 'go there; do this - that aint exactly how a falcie operates'
> Lightning; 'how do we complete a Focus we don't even know?' (Focus is a mission ordered by the Crystal i think)
> Vanille 'i think i dreamt it'
> ...





Analyse des neuen Kampfsystems:
http://finalfantasy-xiii.net/forums/showpost.php?p=149248&postcount=1



Neben den bekannten Charakteren...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lightning (links-oben), Snow Villiers (rechts-oben), Oerba Dia Vanille (rechts-unten) und Sazh Katzroy (links-unten).

... sind auch weitere Charaktere zu sehen, sogar in der Party (aber unklar ob es nur temporärer Mitstreiter sind):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


diesen jungen Mann sieht man aber nicht kämpfen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gadou (so ähnlich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Repuro/Lepuro (so ähnlich)




Leider sind Blu-rays in Japan Verhältnismäßig teuer und der Yen im Moment sehr stark, für das bundle aus FFXIII Demo und Advent Children Blu-ray (sogar englische Sprachausgabe, wenn auch noch nichts über region-free bekannt ist) kostet über 50€ als Import, ist es mir dann doch nicht wert :/


----------



## Bonkic (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: neues...*



			
				crackajack am 29.01.2009 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Es sieht nach Actionfeuerwerk und nett animierten Figuren aus, aber es könnte genauso gut ein Trailer zu einem Hack/Slay Spinoff von Gears of War sein.^^




zweifelsohne, mein kommentar bezog sich auch nur auf die technische umsetzung.
und was das angeht ist square-enix nunmal eine klasse für sich. 
über das spiel selbst oder die story erfährt man so gut wie gar nichts, was aber auch so nicht zu erwarten war.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Januar 2009)

*neues...*

*Nintendo reduziert Gewinnprognose*



> Nintendo gibt bekannt, dass man seine Prognose für das Geschäftsjahr (01.04.08 - 31.03.09) um 33 Prozent gesenkt hat. Gründe sind der starke Yen und niedrigere Einnahmen im Auslandsgeschäft des japanischen Unternehmens.
> 
> Der Nettogewinn wird jetzt schätzungsweise bei Yen 230 Mrd. (Euro 1,95 Mrd. / USD 2,6 Mrd.) liegen. Das sind weniger als Yen 345 Mrd., wie zuletzt im Oktober 2008 prognostiziert wurd. Es ist das zweite Mal, dass Nintendo seine Gewinn-Vorausschätzung in diesem Jahr nach unten korrigieren muss.




*Quartalsergebnis: Sony mit operativem Verlust / Gewinn in Spielesparte bricht um 97 % ein*



> Sony hat im 3. Quartal (01.10.08 - 31.12.0 des laufenden Geschäftsjahres (01.04.08 - 31.03.09) einen operativen Verlust in Höhe von Yen 17,96 Mrd. (Euro 152 Mio. / USA 199 Mio.) erlitten. Für das Gesamtjahr geht Sony weiterhin von einem Verlust aus, dem ersten seit 14 Jahren.
> 
> Der Nettogewinn sei im 3. Quartal des Geschäftjahres um 94,8 Prozent auf Yen 10,4 Mrd. (Euro 88 Mio.) eingebrochen. Der Umsatz ging um 24,6 Prozent auf Yen 2.150 Mrd. zurück. Gründe für das schwache Ergebnis seien die Folgen der Weltwirtschaftskrise, der starke Yen und der Preisverfall.
> 
> ...



_gamefront_


----------



## LordMephisto (30. Januar 2009)

*Killzone 2 räumt ab*

Killzone 2 scheint ja wiklich verdammt gut zu sein.

Hier ein paar Wertungen:

Eurogamer: 9/10
IGN USA: 9.4
IGN UK: 9.4
IGN AU: 9.0
Gamepro 5/5
Gamereactor (swedish): 10/10
Meristation: 9.5
Eurogamer.pt 10/10
Eurogamer.es 10/10
Gameplayer: 9.5
Empire: 4/5
Vandal 9.6
PSLife (denmark) 9.5
Gamepro (spanish) 10
Inside Gamer (dutch) 9.5
Konsolifin (finnish) 5/5
GamePlay (croatia): 20/20
576Kbyte (hungary): 9.7
euxvideo.com 17/20
play3-live.com 19/20

Gamepro Wertungskasten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da werden die Hardware Verkaufszahlen nach release interessant zu beobachten sein.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Februar 2009)

*360 zu 360 'Umzug'*

In der Hoffnung hier ein paar passende Antworten bzw. Hilfen zu bekommen.

Ich hab eine 'alte' XBox360 aus dem Jahr 2006, 20 GB kein HDMI, die langsam aber sich den Geist aufgibt. Auf der Festplatte der alten 360 habe ich aber eine Menge Arcadegames, wie z.B. Bionic Commando : Rearmed etc.

Nun hab ich mir vor einiger Zeit eine neue 360, 60GB, gekauft und wollte nun mit meinem Festplatteninhalt 'umziehen'. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich das Upgradekit, sprich 120GB Festplatte etc.pp. gekauft und hat mir jetzt die Software + Kabel ausgeliehen.

Ich hab das Transferkabel an die alte XBox360 hinten (!) angeschlossen, die bereits belegte 60GB Festplatte an das Kabel ran und wollte nun die Software starten.

Die Software verweigert aber den Dienst und meint lediglich, ich möchte doch bitte die neue Festplatte anschließen.

Was hab ich ggf. falsch gemacht? Wie kann ich noch mit meinen Daten umziehen? Ich hab den Live Gamertag von meiner alten Konsole auf die neue Übertragen, kann ich jetzt die Arcadespiele erneut herunterladen? Irgendso eine "Klausel" gab es doch, dass man einmal umziehen kann.

Ich weiss z.B., dass man den Festplatteninhalt mit bestimmten Tools am PC auslesen und schreiben kann, aber kann ich einfach so lizenzierte Titel übertragen? Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass der "Key" der 360 irgendwo eingetragen ist und ein einfaches kopieren wohl nicht funktionieren wird.

Für Tipps & Tricks für einen reibungslosen Umzug wär ich euch sehr verbunden.


----------



## tomtailer14 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: 360 zu 360 'Umzug'*



			
				Rabowke am 02.02.2009 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Hoffnung hier ein paar passende Antworten bzw. Hilfen zu bekommen.
> 
> Ich hab eine 'alte' XBox360 aus dem Jahr 2006, 20 GB kein HDMI, die langsam aber sich den Geist aufgibt. Auf der Festplatte der alten 360 habe ich aber eine Menge Arcadegames, wie z.B. Bionic Commando : Rearmed etc.
> 
> ...



wenn ich mich nicht irre kannst du doch die ganzen arcade dinger einfahc neu herunterladen über den selben xbox live acount ohne nochmal zu löhnen?  Ist auch für mich interesant wollte mir auch eine neue Festplatte kaufen...


----------



## Iceman (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: 360 zu 360 'Umzug'*



			
				Rabowke am 02.02.2009 09:58 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Hoffnung hier ein paar passende Antworten bzw. Hilfen zu bekommen.
> 
> Ich hab eine 'alte' XBox360 aus dem Jahr 2006, 20 GB kein HDMI, die langsam aber sich den Geist aufgibt. Auf der Festplatte der alten 360 habe ich aber eine Menge Arcadegames, wie z.B. Bionic Commando : Rearmed etc.
> 
> ...



Achtung, auch nur Infos die ich in nem Forum gelesen hab:
Von dem Kabel bzw. der Software gibts 2 Versionen, nur die neuere unterstützt die 60GB Festplatte. Auf der Papphülle wo die DVD drin ist ist nen Barcode aufgeklebt, wenn die Nummer darüber auf 02 endet ists die neue Version die die 60GB Platte unterstützt, mit 01 geht nur die 120GB Platte.

Man kann wohl beim Support nen Kabel für die 60er Platte anfordern.

Ansonsten: Wenn du mit deinem Gamertag umziehst kannst du alle gekauften Arcadespiele etc. problemlos neu runterladen. Nur deine Speicherstände etc. wären natürlich weg.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: 360 zu 360 'Umzug'*



			
				Iceman am 02.02.2009 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung, auch nur Infos die ich in nem Forum gelesen hab: Von dem Kabel bzw. der Software gibts 2 Versionen, nur die neuere unterstützt die 60GB Festplatte. Auf der Papphülle wo die DVD drin ist ist nen Barcode aufgeklebt, wenn die Nummer darüber auf 02 endet ists die neue Version die die 60GB Platte unterstützt, mit 01 geht nur die 120GB Platte.


Danke dir für den Hinweis, aber das wusste ich schon und habs sogar live erlebt.

Ein Freund von mir hatte sich zuerst die 120GB Festplatte gekauft und hatte die Revision 01, mein zweiter Kumpel, von dem ich mir das Kabel + Software ausgeliehen hab, hat erst vor drei Wochen seine 120GB Festplatte gekauft und hat die Revision 03.

Desshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es keine Probleme geben sollte ...



> Ansonsten: Wenn du mit deinem Gamertag umziehst kannst du alle gekauften Arcadespiele etc. problemlos neu runterladen. Nur deine Speicherstände etc. wären natürlich weg.


Ich denk mal das ich 'umgezogen' bin, denn mit meiner alten XBox360 kann ich mich mit meinem umgezogenen Gamertag nicht mehr bei Live anmelden.

Wenn ich Zeit hab, muss ich mal testen, ob ich die Spiele erneut herunterladen kann. Gibt es eigentlich eine Übersicht 'auf einen Blick', welche Spiele ich erworben hab? Oder muss ich alle XBLA Spiele durchtesten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: 360 zu 360 'Umzug'*

Aus Boris Blog:


> […] Endet die “Part-No” dort auf –01, handelt es sich um eine ältere Disk, welche die 60er Festplatte nicht unterstützt.


http://www.dreisechzig.net/wp/archives/1495

Man kann sich auch kostenlos ein entsprechendes Transferkit bei Microsoft bestellen. (0800 181 2968 und dann mit der Zubehörabteilung sprechen).




> Ich denk mal das ich 'umgezogen' bin, denn mit meiner alten XBox360 kann ich mich mit meinem umgezogenen Gamertag nicht mehr bei Live anmelden.


 Du hast den Gamertag wohl auf die neue Festplatte übertragen (Über „Gamertag retten“) und deshalb kannst du dich auf der „alten Box“ nicht mehr mit dem Gamertag einloggen. (Könntest aber auch jederzeit auf der 20GB Konsole den Gamertag wieder "retten")

Wenn du die Konsole wechselst, dann solltest du deine erworbenen DRM-Lizenzen auch übertragen. (Kann pro Gamertag 1 x alle 12 Monate gemacht werden.)

Du musst diese Lizenzübertragung auch nicht machen, wenn der Gamertag, der die Inhalte gekauft hat, bei Live angemeldet ist. (Mehr dau im oben verlinkten Thread zur DRM-Übertragung.)



> Wenn ich Zeit hab, muss ich mal testen, ob ich die Spiele erneut herunterladen kann. Gibt es eigentlich eine Übersicht 'auf einen Blick', welche Spiele ich erworben hab? Oder muss ich alle XBLA Spiele durchtesten.


 Du kannst die Downloads beliebig oft wiederholen. 
Wenn du nicht alle Arcadegames manuell abgrasen willst, dann könntest du einen Blick in den Downloadverlauf werfen. Geht entweder über die Konsole (Meine Xbox -> Profil (2. Reiter) -> Konto verwalten) oder über die xbox.com Seite, wo du auch ganz bequem über den Browser die Downloads starten kannst. (Anmelden und dann auf "Mein Konto" -> "Bisherige Käufe", bzw. klick hier.)

Außerdem gibt es im Dashboard unter „Meine Xbox“ den Reiter „Spielebibliothek“. Dort gibt es rechts einen Reiter mit unterschiedlichen Filtermöglichkeiten (Sammlungen). Dort dann auf „Vollständige Spiele“ gehen, wo alle Spiele aufgelistet werden, die der aktuelle Gamertag auf der Konsole spielen kann.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (3. Februar 2009)

*Indiana Jones and the Staff of Kings*

Hiermit dürfte das Spiel rund um den Stab von Moses offiziell sein: http://www.lucasarts.com/games/indianajones/

Gleichzeitig bedeutet dies, dass die Next-Gen-Variante gestorben ist. Was kaum verwunderlich ist, wenn man bedenkt, dass Lucasarts schlicht das Entwicklerteam für NG-Projekte drastisch runtergefahren hat. Optisch demnach leider recht mau (diplomatisch formuliert!). Aber vielleicht taugt der Inhalt bzw. das Identifikationspotential etwas... 

Plattform: PS2, PSP, Wii, DS.

Edit: Immerhin wird ein COOP-Modus mit einer neuen Spielfigur versprochen, und man darf im Spielverlauf Elefanten und Flugzeuge steuern. Wii-Mote ohne Motion-Plus als Peitsche. Deathmatch mit 4 Spielern und als Bonus gibt es das freischaltbare "Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis"-Spiel.

Regards, eX!


----------



## McDrake (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*

Ich finds relativ derb, wie sich die PS3- und die 360-Version unterscheiden von der Grafik her.
http://www.the-horror.com/index.php?id=features&s=bh5demo

Vor allem bei diesem Bild hier (Mauszeiger ausserhalb Bild= 360, Mauszeiger innerhalb = PS3):
http://www.the-horror.com/imagecompare.php?img=features/bh5demo/images/ps16.jpg&img2=features/bh5demo/images/xb16.jpg

und hier die fehlende Schatten beim Headset und den Haaren:
http://www.the-horror.com/imagecompare.php?img=features/bh5demo/images/ps33.jpg&img2=features/bh5demo/images/xb33.jpg


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*



			
				McDrake am 03.02.2009 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds relativ derb, wie sich die PS3- und die 360-Version unterscheiden von der Grafik her.
> http://www.the-horror.com/index.php?id=features&s=bh5demo
> 
> Vor allem bei diesem Bild hier (Mauszeiger ausserhalb Bild= 360, Mauszeiger innerhalb = PS3):
> ...




Build-Alter:
Blu-ray-PS3-Demo >> JP-360-Demo > PSN-PS3-Demo >/= West-360-Demo

Sprich die aktuelle PS3-Demo zeigt diese Unterschiede nicht mehr. Ein paar kleine gibt es auch hier, letztendlich bringt es aber nur etwas solche Grafikvergleiche bei den beiden Release-Versionen zu machen.

Demo Unterschiede sind z.B. einzelne Gesichter mit scheinbar mehr Details bei der 360-Version (kann aber auch am QAA der PS3 liegen oder an der Beleuchtung), sieht man nur bei HD Screenshots, die eigentlich im Moment 1:1 sind.
Man sagt es gibt ein paar mehr Frameeinbrüche bei der PS3-Demo, aber da ich erst gar keine bemerkt habe -> KA Allerdings ist die 360-Demo ja noch auf HDD ausgelegt, später ist das ja optional. Die PS3-Version bekommt ne 5GB Zwangsinstallation welche laut Capcom an sich nur für kürzere Ladezeiten sorgen soll.
Extrem lächerlich, bei DMC4 konnte man es ja noch verzeihen da 1. großes PS3-Spiel, Anfang der Gen etc etc. Aber sich es WIEDER so einfach zu machen und einfach fast ne komplette Installation zu bringen, ist schon dreist. (dabei wird das ganze inzwischen viel sinnvoller von Entwicklern genutzt, z.B. nur die Installation wichtiger Daten in Form von 500MB bis 1-2 GB, man denke hier vor allem an das vermeiden von Texturpopins etc.).

Aber ist eben Crapcom.
Oh und RE5 ist eh meh und zumindest in diesen Abschnitten sogar NOCH weniger gruselig als jegliches Setting von RE4.

Wer ein Koop-Story-Spiel sucht, der wird sich freuen, denn das hat man wirklich gut umgesetzt (bis auf den Splitscreenmodus).
Aber wer solo mehr/anderes als ein RE4 in HD als Duo in Afrika will, kann sich es schenken ^^



Am Donnerstag gibt es in den PAL-Stores übrigens ne Demo zu Killzone 2 (lustigerweise das technisch/grafisch beste Spiel auf Konsolen, aber ohne Installation ^^)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Resi 5 Demo erhältlich*



			
				McDrake am 03.02.2009 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds relativ derb, wie sich die PS3- und die 360-Version unterscheiden von der Grafik her.
> http://www.the-horror.com/index.php?id=features&s=bh5demo
> 
> Vor allem bei diesem Bild hier (Mauszeiger ausserhalb Bild= 360, Mauszeiger innerhalb = PS3):
> ...



Die Bilder scheinen wohl nicht ganz der aktuellsten Version entnommen zu sein. Die Wandtexturen etwa aus Bild 2 sehen auf der PS 3 in der aktuellen Demo doch besser aus. Zwar IMO nicht ganz die 360-Qualität, aber schon merklich besser.

Den Schatten vom Headset / Haar habe ich allerdings auf der PS 3 auch in der aktuellen Demo nicht gesehen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Februar 2009)

*EA Zahlen*

*Zahlen von EA*
Umsatz Q3: 1,65 Milliarden Dollar (+ 151 Mio Dollar)
Verlust: 641 Millionen Dollar (+608 Mio Dollar)

13 Spiele mit mehr als 80% im Durchschnitt (2007 nur 7)

Marktanteil USA: 20%
Marktanteil Europa: 16%

*Verkaufszahlen*
FIFA 09 – 7,9 Millionen
Need for Speed Undercover – 5,2 Millionen
Warhammer Online – 300.000 Abonennten

*Märktenanteil* (In Klammern Vorjahr)
Nordamerika - 58% (51
Europa - 38% (44
Asien - 4% (5

*Plattformanteil / Veröffentlichte Spiele* (In Klammern Vorjahr)
Xbox 360 - 16% (13 - 8 (5)
PS3 - 13% (7 - 7 (5)
Wii - 11% (9 - 12 (7)
PS2 - 8% (20 - 7 (7)
PC - 7% (10 - 13 (4)
NDS - 7% (8 - 9 (5)
PSP - 2% (5 - 3 (4)
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/3941/1874223/



*Battlefield: Bad Company Nachfolger und Mass Effect 2 kommen 2010 als Multiplattformtitel*


> BioWare's Mass Effect 2 and a sequel to DICE's Battlefield: Bad Company will arrive in the first three months of 2010, Electronic Arts CEO John Riccitiello has revealed.
> In today's conference call, Riccitiello said that Mass Effect 2 will arrive on multiple platforms, which means it could hit both PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 at launch.
> The first Mass Effect was a console exclusive for Xbox 360, trailed by a PC release a few months later. BioWare has suggested the sequel may follow that model.
> When asked about specific platforms for Mass Effect 2, an Electronic Arts representative told Shacknews that no details were available at this time.
> ...


 http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/57076

*Nachtrag zu Mass Effect 2*


> Update: In der offiziellen Pressemitteilung ist ausschließlich von Xbox 360 und PC die Rede.


 http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=23750


*Der Pate 2 auf Q 1/09 (April-Juni) verschoben*
http://www.joystiq.com/2009/02/03/ea-whacks-the-godfather-ii-release-plans-delays-game/


----------



## Bonkic (4. Februar 2009)

*Dead Space kommt für Wii*



> Electronic Arts gibt bekannt, dass der Horror-Shooter Dead Space (PS3, Xbox 360) für Wii umgesetzt wird. Release: TBA (Europa)



_gamefront_


da bin ich aber mal gespannt. 
das ist wirklich eine umsetzung, mit der ich so gar nicht gerechnet hätte.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Februar 2009)

*Weitere Millionenseller*

*Weitere Zahlen von EA*
Dead Space - 1 Million
Mirror's Edge - 1 Million
http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/57075


----------



## frogi (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Weitere Millionenseller*

Need for Speed: Undercover - 5,2 Millionen?

Bei dieser unterirdischen Qualität des Spiels kaum vorstellbar


----------



## Solidus_Dave (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Weitere Millionenseller*



			
				frogi am 04.02.2009 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Need for Speed: Undercover - 5,2 Millionen?
> 
> Bei dieser unterirdischen Qualität des Spiels kaum vorstellbar




Die Masse kauft scheiße, schau dir die Musikcharts an ^^

Traurig ist das schon, nicht mal EA kann man einen Vorwurf machen, wenn Spiele wie Mirror's Edge und Dead Space jeweils nur 1/5 schaffen (bin zwar froh, dass es doch so viel wurde, aber es sind ja weltweite Zahlen von 3 Plattformen...).
Immerhin werden die Käufer von NfS mit diesem DLC und der ingame-Bezahlmöglichkeit bestraft, von mir aus kann EA sich dumm und dämlich an denen verdienen und alles in die DS/ME Nachfolger stecken 


aber oha, nur 300k WAR-Spieler? Ich dachte da gab es einen kleinen Hype? Bleiben, wenn man WoW außer acht lässt also Lineage und FFXI an der Spitze der MMORPGs ^^


----------



## eX2tremiousU (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dead Space kommt für Wii*



			
				Bonkic am 04.02.2009 10:42 schrieb:
			
		

> > Electronic Arts gibt bekannt, dass der Horror-Shooter Dead Space (PS3, Xbox 360) für Wii umgesetzt wird. Release: TBA (Europa)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wundert mich auch. Allerdings muss EA wohl reagieren, und  (neue) Marken nun bis zum Kollaps melken. Wie N24 berichtet, streicht der Publisher jede 9. Stelle, und muss dringend frische Marken massenwirksam etablieren. Da ich Dead Space bisher nicht gespielt habe, vernehme ich die Wii-Ankündigung mit einem zufriedenen aber dennoch skeptischen Gesichtsausdruck.

Die aktuelle Wii-Flaute bezogen auf das Lineup könnte dem Spiel helfen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## JohnCarpenter (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Dead Space kommt für Wii*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 04.02.2009 15:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Allerdings muss EA wohl reagieren, und  (neue) Marken nun bis zum Kollaps melken. ..


Das ist ja leider das Problem. Auch in den Foren schreiben viele User, wenn mal ein sehr guter Titel erschienen ist (etwa Dead Space), sie wünschen sich eine Fortsetzung.
Unweigerlich wird dann viel zu oft die Gameengine leicht aufgepeppt und ein guter Teil der Modelle weiter verwendet. Besser ist es eigentlich nur, wenn der Vorgänger so alt ist, das komplett neu entwickelt wird (God of War 3, Killzone2 etc.).
Schlimm genug, dass es relativ wenige Mainstream-Genres (mit den großen Verkaufszahlen) gibt, die sich oft irgendwie ähnlich spielen, wird da auch immer wieder ein "Add-on" als Vollpreisspiel vertrieben.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Februar 2009)

*Sony: Interview mit David Reeves*



> The Guardian sprach mit President of Sony Computer Entertainment Europe, David Reeves, über die momentane Marktsituation für die PlayStation 3. Dabei offenbart Reeves gewisse Sympathien für Nintendo und Microsoft. Er spricht über mögliche Kostenreduzierung und macht klar, dass man sich durchaus bewusst ist, nicht der Marktführer zu sein. Endlich mal eine realistische Einschätzung der Lage und konstruktive Vorschläge. Nicht nur für PS3-Fans ein empfehlenswertes Interview.
> 
> „Wir müssen eben ein wenig leiden,“, so Reeves im Interview mit The Guardian, „der Marktanteil und die Bedeutung sinkt. Es ist wie Ali gegen Foreman – gehe in die achte oder neunte Runde und lass ihn sich selber ausknocken. Wir stehen immer noch, wir sind immer noch profitabel und es steckt noch jede Menge Kampfgeist in uns. Ich will jetzt nicht behaupten, dass wir kurz davor sind, die anderen zu schlagen, aber wir sind noch da und wir werden kämpfen.“
> 
> ...



_areagames/the_guardian_



vernünftige worte von sony? was ist da los?  :-o


----------



## frogi (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sony: Interview mit David Reeves*



> „Wir müssen eben ein wenig leiden,“, so Reeves im Interview mit The Guardian, „der Marktanteil und die Bedeutung sinkt. Es ist wie Ali gegen Foreman – gehe in die achte oder neunte Runde und lass ihn sich selber ausknocken. Wir stehen immer noch, wir sind immer noch profitabel und es steckt noch jede Menge Kampfgeist in uns. Ich will jetzt nicht behaupten, dass wir kurz davor sind, die anderen zu schlagen, aber wir sind noch da und wir werden kämpfen.“



Also dieser Part hört sich für mich mehr nach ein wenig Verzweiflung an, als nach Kampfgeist und Siegeswille.



> „Zugegeben, in der momentanen Situation schauen die Leute eher nach einer günstigeren Alternative, aber wir machen immer noch Profit und das ist unser Ziel.“
> 
> „Wir haben die PlayStation 3 als Multimediagerät eingeführt – das mussten wir aufgrund des hohen Preises. Jetzt kommen immer mehr Applikationen für die PS3, die nichts mit Spielen zu tun haben: Videodownloads, Musik und, was sie immer schon konnte, das Abspielen von Blu-rays. Wird die PlayStation 3 bis Ende 2009 der günstigste Player sein? Wahrscheinlich nicht, dafür macht er ständig Fortschritte.“



Hm, verständlich das er keine kommagenauen Zahlen nennt aber der Profit der übrig geblieben ist, scheint doch stark hinter den Erwartungen zu hinken.

Sie mussten die PS3 als Multimediagerät einführen - aufgrund des hohen Preises?
Naja, den haben sie, wie sie zugeben, sich selbst geschaffen, mit ihrem ja so einzigartigen Blu Ray Player. Bis heute hat sich Blu Ray noch nichtmal vollständig gegen die DVD durchgesetzt. Und allzu lange kann man wohl bei Sony auch nicht mehr darauf warten.

Musik, Videodownloads? Das bieten andere auch an.

Und der einzige Vorteil, der günstigste Blu Ray Player zu sein, geht anscheinend auch flöten.

"Aber dafür macht er ständig Fortschritte" - Inwiefern? 

Im Gegensatz zu Kazuo Hirai sieht Reeves in Nintendo durchaus einen Konkurrenten, den man nicht nur ernst nehmen, sondern auch von ihm lernen sollte. Sogar von Microsoft habe man gelernt ...



> Wir sollten die Industrie feiern und uns darüber freuen, dass wir alle gewachsen sind.“
> 
> „Wir haben im Jahr 2007 und 2008 Einschnitte gemacht, wir haben uns restrukturiert und rationalisiert. Wir sind so schlank, wir wir nur sein können.



 

Eher widersprüchlich die Aussagen oder?



> Wir suchen immer nach einer Möglichkeit, die Kosten zu senken. Mitte des Jahres werden wir den momentan verwendeten 65 nm Chip durch einen 45er ersetzen. Ich bezweifle es aber stark, dass wir jemals eine PlayStation 3 mit einem DVD- statt Blu-ray-Laufwerk auf den Markt bringen. Das passt einfach nicht in unsere Strategie.“



Dann wäre es auch schön, wenn dann die eingesparten Kosten im Endpreis an den Verbraucher weitergegeben werden. Das müsste doch dann, ohne Verluste zu machen, funktionieren?

Und kein DVD Player... hm das scheint ja ein sehr sehr langfristige Strategie zu sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sony: Interview mit David Reeves*

Zur Sony-Aussage: Klasse, dass nicht jeder nur noch PR-Geblubber von sich gibt. 


*Battlefield 1943 für XBLA und PSN angekündigt*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Electronic Arts gibt bekannt, dass DICE an dem Mehrspieler-Shooter Battlefield 1943 arbeitet. Er soll für die PS3 im PlayStation Network und für Xbox 360 auf dem Xbox Live Marktplatz veröffentlicht werden.
> 
> Battlefield 1943 handelt im Zweiten Weltkrieg und läuft auf der Frostbite Engine. An den Online-Schlachten nehmen bis zu 24 Spieler teil. Drei klassische und drei tropische Spielumgebungen sind in Vorbereitung (u.a. Wake Island, Guadalcanal und Iwo Jima).
> 
> Die Spieler bekämpfen sich nicht nur Mann-gegen-Mann, sondern u.a. auch in Flugzeugen und anderen Vehikeln. Der Titel soll auf der New York Comic Con (06.02.08 - 08.02.0 enthüllt werden. Release: Sommer 2009 (Europa & USA)


 http://www.gamefront.de/

Nachtrag: Und auch für den PC: http://www.battlefield.com/1943/


----------



## McDrake (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sony: Interview mit David Reeves*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.02.2009 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Sony-Aussage: Klasse, dass nicht jeder nur noch PR-Geblubber von sich gibt.
> 
> 
> *Battlefield 1943 für XBLA und PSN angekündigt*


BF1942: Immer noch mein liebstes BF 
Da freu ich mich auch 1943


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Februar 2009)

*.*

Killzone 2 Demo ist im PSN online.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sony: Interview mit David Reeves*



			
				frogi am 05.02.2009 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wir suchen immer nach einer Möglichkeit, die Kosten zu senken. Mitte des Jahres werden wir den momentan verwendeten 65 nm Chip durch einen 45er ersetzen. Ich bezweifle es aber stark, dass wir jemals eine PlayStation 3 *mit einem DVD- statt Blu-ray-Laufwerk auf den Markt bringen*. Das passt einfach nicht in unsere Strategie.“
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kein DVD-Laufwerk verbaut wird impliziert ja nicht, dass *keine* DVDs abgespielt werden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Februar 2009)

*.*

*Gametrailers TV Episode 48: Umfangreiches Special zur GTA 4-Erweiterung „Lost & Damned“*
http://www.gametrailers.com/gametrailerstv_player.php?ep=48

Wirklich sehenswert. Es gibt massiv Infos und viele neue Szenen. Aber natürlich auch viele Spoiler. ^^
Wird auf jeden Fall ne erstklassige Erweiterung.    

Außerdem Infos / Bilder zur Left 4 Dead-Erweiterung.


*XXXXL-Schnittbericht zu Saint’s Row 2*
Ein harmloser Auszug:


> *Zensierte Videos: *
> 
> Um die Spielgeschichte zu erzählen, werden zu den Missionen Sequenzen in Ingame-Grafik abgespielt. In der deutschen Version wird an bestimmten Stellen ein schwarzes Bild eingeblendet mit der Textmeldung: "Wir bitten um Verzeihung - sehr böse Dinge passieren hinter diesem schwarzen Bildschirm!":
> 
> ...


 http://www.schnittberichte.com/schnittbericht.php?ID=5975611


----------



## Solidus_Dave (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.02.2009 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird auf jeden Fall ne erstklassige Erweiterung.




20$/€ für ein paar neue Innenräume (KEINE Vergrößerung der eigentlichen Stadt, ist 1:1 die gleiche wie in GTA4), paar neue Online-Modi und ne handvoll neuer Waffen und Fahrzeuge (und ja auch nicht soo weltbewegendes wie weitere Bikes, ne weitere Schrotflinte etc.) find ich nicht gerade erstklassig...

Zugegeben, den größten Produktionswert haben die neuen Story-Sequenzen, ist dann natürlich Geschmackssache ob man heutzutage nochmal ne Story in GTA4 erleben will (mit der gleichen Grafik/Präsentation). Außerdem wäre mehr Kram fürs eigentliche Gameplay wichtiger gewesen bei GTA4.


----------



## frogi (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: .*

Nach bisherigen Infostand wird wohl die Erweiterung mehr Umfang haben als bei anderen Entwicklern das ein oder andere Spiel.
Und das fürn paar MS Points, für jeden GTA Fan ein Muss


----------



## Rabowke (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 08.02.2009 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 08.02.2009 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber es klingt schon ein wenig so, dass ein PS3 Besitzer enttäuscht ist, dass diese Erweiterung nicht für seine Konsole kommt.

Es mag sein, dass die eigentliche Stadt nicht erweitert wird und man "nur" eine handvoll neuer Fahrzeuge & Waffen bekommt, aber sind wir mal ehrlich: Story sollte das Argument in einem Spiel sein.

Ich für meinen Teil hab mir noch nie im Leben per DLC Erweiterungen geladen die "nur" neue Fahrzeuge etc. bringen. Wenn ich jetzt aber hier eine neue Story spielen kann, in Gebiete geführt werde, die man mit Niko nur ganz selten besucht hat ( so soll es sein ) dann ist das absolut in Ordnung für mich.

Story > unnötiger Kram wie noch mehr Fahrzeuge, noch mehr Waffen etc.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. Februar 2009)

*Indiana Jones und der Stab der Könige (exklusive Angaben aus der CBS)*

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der CBS ist eine lesenwerte und exklusive Vorschau zum Spiel zu finden.

Hier kurz die relevanten Informationen (frei von persönlichen Spitzen oder Anmerkungen):

*Entwickler*: Das Spiel entsteht komplett extern beim Entwickler A2M, der bereits diverse Lizenzspiele rausgebracht hat (auch qualitativ eher durchwachsene wie Iron Man Wii oder Herr der Ringe Conquest für den DS). Allerdings betont der Lead Designer Brochu, dass die Jones-Lizenz bisher die größte Lizenz ist und LucasArts das Projekt entsprechend beäugt. 

*Hauptplattform*: Wii (wegen Steuerung und der Verbreitung in den USA)

*Steuerung*: Ohne Motion Plus, allerdings wurde die Steuerung direkt nach dem Vertragsabschluß mit LucasArts realisiert. Man sei sehr zufrieden mit dem aktuellen Stand.

*Grafik*: Es gibt diverse neue Bilder zu sehen, die allesamt „overbloomed“ wirken, aber optisch ein durchaus abwechslungsreiches Ganzes zeichnen (verschiedene Settings, Jones in Jacke, Jones im Dschungel). Auch ein Bild der Straßenbahn in Frisco wird gezeigt, das qualitativ eigentlich genauso wirkt, wie das Material, das einst von der NG-Version für XB360 gezeigt wurde. Generell habe man aber die Absicht, ein sehr gut aussehendes Spiel zu veröffentlichen. Der Release soll irgendwann 2009 erfolgen.

*Sound*: Natürlich bekommt man die offiziellen Tracks von John Williams zu hören, allerdings werde man in klassischer Tradition erstellte Stücke integrieren, die abhängig von der Situation Indy-Flair versprühen sollen.

*Inhalt*: Es geht um den Stab des Moses. Indy tritt gegen seinen alten Studienkollegen Magnus Völler an, der mittlerweile ein linientreuer Nazi ist. Der Entwickler betont, dass man im Spiel das umsetzen will, was die Jones-Serie erst groß im Kino machte. Die Fans wollen christlich angehauchte Inhalte und böse Nazis in Kombination mit vielen abwechslungsreichen Orten. Das alles wird geboten. Im Endeffekt will man das Spiel so konzipieren, dass man Action wie im Kino und viele Punkte vorgesetzt bekommt, die starke Assoziationen mit den Filmen wecken. Dazu gehören Kameraeinstellungen, Humor, Erforschung und natürlich Action mit den Fäusten und Schusswaffen. Als Sidekick bekommt man im Spielverlauf die freche Journalistin Maggie O’Malley gestellt. 

*Mehrspieler*: Die Kampagne soll mit einer noch geheimen Figur im COOP bewältigt werden können. Andere Quellen ergänzen, dass es auch einen 4 Spieler Deathmatch-Modus geben wird.

*Bonus*: Die Wii-Version wird als alleinige Fassung das Spiel „Fate of Atlantis“ enthalten.

*Wirtschaftliche Relevanz*: Konzipiert für den amerikanischen Markt, da dort Wii aktuell besser läuft, als PS3 und XB360 zusammen. Ableger für den DS, weil diese Plattform generell eine massive Verbreitung hat. Ableger für die PS2, weil Sonys Gerät noch immer die beste Kundenbasis in den USA hat. Weitere Versionen werden nicht kategorisch ausgeschlossen, aber eine Bestätigung gibt es ebenfalls nicht.

Regards, eX!


----------



## SCUX (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Indiana Jones und der Stab der Könige (exklusive Angaben aus der CBS)*

Hey,
habe nächste Woche Geburtstag.
Und da man sich im gehobenen Alter die Geschenke meist selbst aussuchen kann (  ) , wollte ich mich mal über den aktuellen Stand der Wii informieren.
Rein Googlemäßig sind die Preise ja noch immer recht stabil   
Set-Angebote/Preise sind immer noch recht rar   

Ich möchte neben der Konsole auf jeden Fall noch 
- ein zweites Steuerungsset
- das Board
- MarioKart
- Kabel (fürn Plasma)

gibt es eine art Internet-Store welches gute Bundles verkauft?

danke  

ach ja, auf_ the next Wii _zu warten ist wohl noch nicht sinnvoll, nehm ich an. Wird ja noch etwas dauern.....


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Rabowke am 09.02.2009 07:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 08.02.2009 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Story fand ich an GTA4 auch am besten, gerade im Vergleich der Vorgänger. Aber es ist hier ja "nur" eine weitere Story, mit ein paar Überschneidungen was die Charaktere angeht. der Umfang soll dann etwa 1/3 der Story von GTA4 sein und insgesamt ist das jetzt auch nicht sooooo viel (und wie gesagt, in Sachen Präsentation+Grafik kann ich mir außerdem heutzutage andere Spiele vorstellen, in denen ich noch mehr Story haben möchte).

IMO krankt aber GTA4 daran, dass man außer der Handlung nicht wirklich viel interessantes/spaßiges zu tun hat (im Vergleich mit den Vorgängern oder Genrekollegen wie Saints Row 2, letzteres spricht mich btw. aber von Stil her überhaupt nicht an). Daher wäre es schon nett gewesen hier ein wenig mehr reinzupacken.

keine neuen Abschnitte sind für mich bei GTA außerdem ein absolutes no-go und hat nix mit Eingeschnappt-sein zu tun. ich kenne Liberty City in- und auswendig und ergo find ich das extrem langweilig. Für 20€ hätte es für mich mindestens z.B. ein Ausflug in eine der GTA SA Städte sein müssen (zumal ich dann auch weiß, dass hier die ganzen Modells etc. für "mein" Geld extra gestallten wurden etc.).
Daher ist mir in diesem Fall recht egal, dass ich wegen MS nicht die Möglichkeit bekomme Rockstar 20€ extra zu bezahlen. (zumal man ja vielleicht aus früheren Postings von mir rauslesen konnte, dass ich GTA4 wegen dessen die Aufmerksamkeit&Hype kritisch gegenüber stehe, da es für mich ohne Zweifel das Überbewerteste Spiel 2008 war - jetzt nicht verwechseln mit der Qualität des Spiels)


edit: vielleicht liest es sich auch zu streng von mir, es gibt natürlich viel schlechtere Addons, insbesondere vom P/L/Herstellungskosten Verhältnis.


edit:2;
scheinbar ging jetzt (symbolisch) die 1. Millionste PS3 in Deutschland über die Ladentheke:
http://www.consolewars.de/news/23794/eine_mio_ps3_in_deutschland_verkauft/
das find ich relativ viel, gerade beim noch relativ starken PC-Markt hierzulande.
In meiner Wunschvorstellung liegt es daran, dass die Deutschen eher Qualitätsware belohnen (Hardware), aber ist dann doch unwahrscheinlich ^^


----------



## crackajack (9. Februar 2009)

*Mad World*

zu Mad World
Das sind doch die ersten Gameplayszenen die vor wenige Tagen erschienen sind.
Wer findet die noch so bescheiden wie ich?
Ich dachte das wird ein krachiger, linearer Hack&Slay Spass mit genial simpler Optik.
Derweil wird das ja ein ermüdendes Prügelspiel mit lammer Musik und verdammt blödem Gameplay, wo man auf der Stelle tritt und minutenlang dasselbe zu machen scheint.

Dabei dachte/hoffte ich dass das endlich mal was Ordentliches, Erwachsenes für die wii werden könnte. Jetzt kann man ja echt nur mehr auf Conduit und unangekündigte Nintendotitel warten.
meh...  ich fass' ja schon den Kauf von Disaster oder Deadly Creatures ins Auge, weil es sonst ja wirklich absolut nix ordentliches gibt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 09.02.2009 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> edit:2;
> scheinbar ging jetzt (symbolisch) die 1. Millionste PS3 in Deutschland über die Ladentheke:


Interessant dazu


> Sony verkauft 5,8 Mio. PS2 in Deutschland
> 
> 09.02.09 - Sony CED gibt bekannt, dass man bislang 5,8 Mio. PlayStation2 in Deutschland seit Verkaufsstart abgesetzt hat; die Konsole kam am 24.11.00 auf den Markt.
> 
> Allein 2008 konnte Sony 500.000 PS2 in Deutschland verkaufen.


 Gamefront.de


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.02.2009 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 09.02.2009 15:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe meine PS2 Slimline anfang 2007 erworben. Wahnsinn, das selbst 2008 noch über 500.000 allein in Deutschland über die Ladentheke gingen.  

Bei der Auswahl an (Japano)-RPGs ist die PS2 eh ungeschlagen.  

Sollte Sony vielleicht zu denken geben den Preis der PS3 deutlich zu senken, aber solange die PS2 gut läuft... dann wohl eher nicht.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mad World*



			
				crackajack am 09.02.2009 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer findet die noch so bescheiden wie ich?


Ich hatte mir ein Spiel mit der stilistischen Brillanz eines Sin City vorgestellt. Frustrierend depressiver Noir-Stil mit einigen Farbelemente, die als Eyecatcher fungieren. Gewalt als überzeichnetes aber stilistisch passendes Mittel zum Zweck. Düstere Gestalten mit Anti-Hero-Charme, die dennoch ein gewisses Identifikationspotential bieten. Die aktuellen Videos lassen eher auf das absolute Gegenteil schließen. Die Gewalt wirkt plump und primitiv überzeichnet. Der ästhetische Faktor (Sin City, Max Payne) hat da keine Relevanz, und wird gar gezielt unterdrückt. Das Spiel spricht imho in seiner aktuellen Form perfekt Zielgruppen an, die sinn- und hirnbefreit auf möglichst monotone Art metzeln wollen. Aber das auf einem Niveau, was eher primitiv ist und kaum als stilsicher beschrieben werden kann. Mein Fall ist es nicht, obwohl ich den optischen Stil noch immer als reizvoll empfinde.


> ich fass' ja schon den Kauf von Disaster oder Deadly Creatures ins Auge, weil es sonst ja wirklich absolut nix ordentliches gibt.


Ja, tragisch. Aktuell setze ich primär Hoffnungen in die Wii-Makes von Metroid Prime 1 & 2 (2. Trilogie vom Cube), Ghostbusters und in Indiana Jones. Aber sonst ist da aktuell nicht einmal ein Hoffnungsschimmer am Horizont zu erkennen. Nintendo verspricht zwar, dass die E309 einige Überraschungen enthüllen wird, aber so wirklich glaube ich nicht daran. Es wird Zeit für Zelda Next, Kid Icarus, Sin & Punishment 2, Starfox Next und eine gänzlich neue Nintendo-Marke. Ein 3D-Kirby im Stil von Mario Galaxy würde mir auch gut in den Kram passen. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## McDrake (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mad World*



			
				crackajack am 09.02.2009 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei dachte/hoffte ich dass das endlich mal was Ordentliches, Erwachsenes für die wii werden könnte. Jetzt kann man ja echt nur mehr auf Conduit und unangekündigte Nintendotitel warten.
> meh...  ich fass' ja schon den Kauf von Disaster oder Deadly Creatures ins Auge, weil es sonst ja wirklich absolut nix ordentliches gibt.


Ich hatte die Konsole nach dem Umzug (September) bis vor kurzem noch in nem Karton.
Hab das weisse Teil auch nur rausgegraben um sie nem Kollegen zu leihen, der sich das Ding mal anschauen will.
Erst wollte er sich direkt eine bei mir kaufen. Hab ihm aber angeboten, er soll meine Konsole erst mal ein-zwei Monate testen. Denn länger spielen die wenigsten mit der weissen Klotz.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Februar 2009)

*US-Zahlen Jan 09*

*US Hard- & Softwarezahlen für Januar 09 (NPD)*
*Hardware*

```
Jan09		Jan08*		Veränderung
Wii	679.2K		274K		+405,2K
DS	510.8K		251K		+259,8K
360	309K 		230K		+79KK
PS 3	203.2K		269K		-65,8K
PSP	172.3K		230K		-57,7K
PS2	101.2K		264K		-162,8K
```

*Jan Zahlen: http://www.consolewars.de/news/19449/aktuelle_hard-_und_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_den_usa/


*Software***

```
WII FIT				NINTENDO	WII	777K 
WII PLAY W/ REM.		NINTENDO	WII	415K 
MARIO KART +WHEEL		NINTENDO	WII	292K 
LEFT 4 DEAD			EA		360	243K 
COD: WORLD AT WAR*		ACTIVISION	360	235K 
SKATE 2				EA		360	199K 
GH WORLD TOUR*			ACTIVISION	WII	155K 
NEW SUPER MARIO.		NINTENDO	NDS	135K 
MARIO KART DS			NINTENDO	DS	132K 
LORD OF THE RINGS: CONQUEST	EA		360	113K
```

*includes CE, GOTY editions, bundles, etc. but not those bundled with hardware
** Anfangs waren drei Fehler enthalen: Skate 2 mit 699 statt 199, Mario für X360 und HdR für PS 3.



> Even in these tough economic times, the fact that total sales were able to realize a 13 percent increase in revenue (compared to Jan'07) speaks to the continued strength of video games as one of the leading entertainment industries in the U.S.
> 
> At this point in the console lifecycle, we would expect to see a greater percentage of total industry sales generated by software sales, but the continued strength in hardware sales is changing that scenario a bit. This will have a long-term positive impact on the industry as the user base expands. Software sales still increased 10 percent over last January, indicating that continued strong hardware sales are not occurring at the expense of software sales.
> 
> ...


 http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=366da2378a1ae60924ac34be8720e89e&t=352226


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. Februar 2009)

*Zahlen von Square*

*Verkaufszahlen von Square bis 31.12.2008*


> Dragon Quest V (DS)
> Japan: 1.19 million
> 
> Dissidia Final Fantasy (PSP)
> ...




*LTD-Verkaufszahlen von Square*


> Crisis Core - Final Fantasy VII - (PSP)
> Japan: 820,000
> Nordamerika: 660,000
> Europa: 480,000
> ...


 http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=23868


----------



## Blue_Ace (17. Februar 2009)

*GTA 4-Erweiterung Lost & Damned, eure Meinung?*

Heute ist es soweit, die GTA 4 Erweiterung Lost & Damned ist auf den Live Marktplatz erschienen und natürlich stellt sich bei mir die Frage: Kaufen oder nicht?

War vom Hauptprogramm ein wenig enttäuscht. Story gerade noch ok, langweilte mich das Spiel einige Zeit lang mit immer ähnlichen Missionen, viele Features vom Vorgänger GTA San Andreas wurden gestrichen und die Steuerung war auch Anfangs gewöhnungssache. 

Nun weiß ich echt nicht ob dieser DLC für mich etwas ist.  Vorschau- und Testberichte sind durchweg positiv, halte aber davon sehr wenig, den GTA 4 war laut deren Meinung ein Meisterwerk und das war es bei weitem nicht. Würde gerne ein paar Usermeinungen dazu hören.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: GTA 4-Erweiterung Lost & Damned, eure Meinung?*



			
				Blue_Ace am 17.02.2009 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun weiß ich echt nicht ob dieser DLC für mich etwas ist.


Wenn dir das Hauptspiel nicht gefallen hat, dann wird dir die Erweiterung auch keinen Spaß machen. Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass damit ein anderes Spiel aus GTA 4 gemacht wird. Es ist mehr (Missionen, Waffen, Fahrzeuge, Radiosender, TV-Shows, etc.) von dem, was man mit Teil 4 bekommen hat.

Mir gefällt die Erweiterung sehr, aber ich hatte auch schon mit GTA 4 viel Spaß. Lediglich das neue Fahndungssystem des 4ers und die eine Stadt fand ich nicht so gelungen. Wenn du es nicht hast, dann solltest du vielleicht lieber in Saint's Row 2 investieren bzw. mal einen Blick in Previews, Reviews und Videos werfen.


----------



## Erucu (17. Februar 2009)

*AW: GTA 4-Erweiterung Lost & Damned, eure Meinung?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.02.2009 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Blue_Ace am 17.02.2009 12:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie siehts denn vom Umfang her aus? Wieviele Stunden Spielzeit, Autos,..? Und kann man auswählen ob man Nico oder der Johnny Klebitz spielen will? Und was sind die neuen Multiplayermodi?

Ps: Ich könnte heulen   mir fehlen 30 Punkte um mir das Addon zu kaufen. Und 20€ für neue Punkte ausgeben lohnt sich für mich momentan nicht wirklich....


----------



## McDrake (17. Februar 2009)

*God of War 3-Trailer*

Hab im US-Store eben mal den Trailer vom 13.2. runtergeladen.
Ich könnt was wetten, das ist alles Spielgrafik.
Der Hammer 
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/45513.html


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: God of War 3-Trailer*



			
				McDrake am 17.02.2009 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab im US-Store eben mal den Trailer vom 13.2. runtergeladen.
> Ich könnt was wetten, das ist alles Spielgrafik.
> Der Hammer
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/45513.html




Sieht man ja in den näheren Ansichten und wurde so weit ich weiß für den ganzen Trailer auch von Sony bestätigt (die Orbs hat man natürlich weggelassen ^^).




btw.

- Flower sind die schönsten 8€, die man im Moment ausgeben kann   

- morgen im Japan-Store erscheint eine Yakuza 3 Demo ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Aquanaut's Holiday ist ein schönes Spiel, Afrika hat leider die Post verschlampt  
mit der Screenshotfunktiosn des Spiels hab ich beim durchspielen auch ein paar Bilder gemacht: ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Interessant fand ich aber, dass ähnlich wie Afrika das ganze ja nicht einfach nur ne Casual-Unterwassertour ist, sondern sich im Fall von AH wegen der Story/Missionen/Erkunden noch ein Anteil RPG/Adventure verbirgt.

- Das GTA4-Addon setzt die deutsche Version von uncut auf cut (scheinbar auf den Stand der Australischen Version, welche dafür nun uncut ist  Eventuell also nur ein Fehler ^^)

- Wii-Dead Space wird ein Rail-Shooter  Dank der Wii erlebt das Lightgun-Rail-shooter Genre ein tolles Comeback, für alle denen Ego-Shooter spielerisch noch zu gehaltvoll sind *g*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: God of War 3-Trailer*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 18.02.2009 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> - Das GTA4-Addon setzt die deutsche Version von uncut auf cut (scheinbar auf den Stand der Australischen Version, welche dafür nun uncut ist  Eventuell also nur ein Fehler ^^)


Laut cw-Update soll da wohl was beim Patch ein Fehler sein.
Allerdings wäre mir jetzt nicht wirklich aufgefallen, dass es "cut" ist. Habe gerade an einigen Typen mit der Shotgun experimentiert. Das Blut spritzt, es landen Spritzer auf dem Schirm, Leichen haben Ragdoll und es gibt Blutlachen auf dem Boden.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: God of War 3-Trailer*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 18.02.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 18.02.2009 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau das mit den Blutlachen (also nicht Blutpritzer sondern auslaufendes Blut) soll jetzt weg sein :-o
Was ich noch gelesen habe, sind die Schadenstexturen(=Blut) am eigenen Charakter sowie bei den Prostituierten sieht man jetzt wie bei GTA3 wieder nur die Stoßstange und nicht was passiert.
Betrifft dann scheinbar sowohl GTA4 als auch das Addon.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: God of War 3-Trailer*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 18.02.2009 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> - Flower sind die schönsten 8€, die man im Moment ausgeben kann



und wer nur 4€ hat, der kann sich "WTF - das offizielle Spiel" kaufen, auch bekannt als Noby Noby Boy ^^


Überraschenderweise nutzt das Ding auch die Screenshot, Custom Music sowie Videoaufnahme/Youtube-Funktionen der PS3, ergo kann ich gleich mal Material vom eigenen Anzocken posten ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yTggUcqAUs&fmt=18
hier ein kurzes video, das ist noch ein relativ normaler Zustand im Spiel 

Die Texte auf dem Körper kann man übrigens auch an andere Spieler schicken und darüber kommunizieren ^^


Die ersten 10.000 Spieler (wer am meisten gedehnte  Länge hochgeladen hat) dürfen auch auf "Girl" Platz nehmen, jeder mit einem Avatar, der 1. ist der König ^^

hier mein Platz, im Moment 937 ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Girl wächst durch das gemeinsame Hochladen aller Spieler weltweit, mit dem Ziel weitere Planeten zu erreichen.
Nach dem Asien Release haben diese 8000 km geschafft, nach dem PAL-Update waren wir nun schon durch unseren Beitrag bei 23.000km ^^
Bis zum Mond, dem ersten Bonus-Planeten, ist es aber noch ein ganz schönes Stück 


wer etwas mehr Infos/den Versuch eienr beschreibung will, eurogamer hat ein Review
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/noby-noby-boy-review
(9/10)
seh grad aber Flower bekam bei denen nur 8/10, grrrrr


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Februar 2009)

*.*

*Erfolgreicher Verkaufsstart für Star Ocean 4 – 131.000 Einheiten am Erscheinungstag*


> Square Enix hat von dem Rollenspiel Star Ocean 4: The Last Hope 131.000 Einheiten am ersten Tag der Auslieferung in Japan verkaufen können. Das meldet Enterbrain, das Spiel kam am 19.02.09 in den Handel.


 Gamefront.de


----------



## eX2tremiousU (22. Februar 2009)

*DSi EU Launch*

Die Meldung ist zwar schon älter, habe sie aber erst heute vernommen: Der DSi wird am 3.4.2009 in Europa zum Preis von 169,99 Euro in den Farben weiß und schwarz erscheinen.

Die wichtigsten "Neuerungen":

- Der GBA-Slot fehlt
- Größere und hellere Displays
- Geringere Akkuleistung verglichen mit dem DSL (aber noch immer leistungsstärker als beim ersten DS von 2005, und allen PSP-Varianten (1000 - 3000))
-  AAC-Musikplayer mit Soundtool zur Aufnahme und Modifikation
- 2 Digitalkameras (die von ersten DSWare-Titeln unterstützt werden) mit rudimentärem Bearbeitungsprogramm
- Schacht für SD-Karten
- Geschliffenes Design (ohne Klavierlack)
- Webbrowser
- Nicht mehr Region-Free

Regards, eX!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.02.2009 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> *Erfolgreicher Verkaufsstart für Star Ocean 4 – 131.000 Einheiten am Erscheinungstag*
> 
> 
> > Square Enix hat von dem Rollenspiel Star Ocean 4: The Last Hope 131.000 Einheiten am ersten Tag der Auslieferung in Japan verkaufen können. Das meldet Enterbrain, das Spiel kam am 19.02.09 in den Handel.
> ...


Da werden sich bestimmt nen Haufen Japaner wieder 2 Wochen Urlaub für genommen haben.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Februar 2009)

*rote Xbox Elite*

*Resident Evil Limited Edition Console / rote Xbox Elite angekündigt*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> We’re happy to (officially) announce the Exclusive Red Xbox 360 Resident Evil Limited Edition Console.
> Available the same day Resident Evil 5 ships to store shelves, Friday, March 13, Xbox 360 fans will be able to pick up the bundle featuring an exclusive red Xbox 360.  Included will be the Limited Edition red Wireless Controller, black Xbox 360 Headset, a 120 GB Hard Drive, exclusive premium “Resident Evil 5” theme (downloadable via Xbox LIVE) and more all included at no additional charge for the price of US $399. (ERP) Supplies are very limited, so if you want in on this action, you may want to pre-order soon.
> 
> The bundle contains:
> ...


 http://majornelson.com/archive/2009/02/24/officially-announcing-the-resident-evil-limited-edition-console.aspx


*Nachtrag zum Resi 5-Bundle (rote Xbox Elite:*
Es wird davon 2000 Stück in Deutschland geben: http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/xbox-360-limitiertes-resident-evil-5-bunde-erscheint-auch-in-deutschland


----------



## McDrake (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 22.02.2009 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Meldung ist zwar schon älter, habe sie aber erst heute vernommen: Der DSi wird am 3.4.2009 in Europa zum Preis von 169,99 Euro in den Farben weiß und schwarz erscheinen.


Dieser DSi ist wohl das dümmste, was Nintendo je auf den Markt gebracht hat.
Das Ding hat üüüberhaupt keinen Vorteil.
Ok, der SD-Slot kann von gewissen Leuten schon als Vorteil interpretiert werden.
Siehe PSP


----------



## Bonkic (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*



			
				McDrake am 24.02.2009 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 22.02.2009 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich versteh` die erneute renovierung auch nicht, aber zumindest mal die japaner stehen scheinbar auf den kamera-quatsch.
dort verkauft sich der dsi wie bescheuert.
das hat sich der "normale" lite zwar auch, aber jetzt läuft nintendos handheld noch mal `ne nummer besser.

sollte der dsi aber preislich auch hierzulande wirklich noch mal oberhalb des -ohnehin schon überteuerten- lite liegen, prophezeie ich nintendo eine bauchlandung.
angeblich 179 €! die haben (respektive _hätten_) sie ja nicht mehr alle.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*



			
				Bonkic am 24.02.2009 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> sollte der dsi aber preislich auch hierzulande wirklich noch mal oberhalb des -ohnehin schon überteuerten- lite liegen, prophezeie ich nintendo eine bauchlandung.
> angeblich 179 €! die haben (respektive _hätten_) sie ja nicht mehr alle.


Der Preis ist ohne Frage völlig überzeugen und die Neuerungen eigentlich eher sinnfrei / überflüssig. Trotzdem glaube ich nicht, dass Nintendo eine Bauchlandung hinlegen wird. Auch für 180€ wird sich das Gerät blendend verkaufen.






*56% der 17 Millionen Xbox User haben einen Gold-Account*


> Ende des letzten Jahres hatte Microsoft verkündet, dass Xbox Live mittlerweile über 17 Mio. Nutzer verzeichnet. Der Hersteller schlüsselt allerdings traditionell nicht auf, welcher Anteil davon auf das zahlende Klientel, also die Spieler mit Gold-Account entfällt.
> 
> Der Seattle Tech Report will jetzt einen Blick in interne Dokumente erhascht haben, die mit ein paar älteren Statistiken aufwarteten. Demnach hatten im Februar 2008 etwa 56 Prozent der XBL-Nutzer einen Gold-Account, so die Daten denn stimmen. Ein Jahr zuvor waren es 60 Prozent gewesen.


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/3963/1877898/


*Neue Downloads*
Tomb Raider Underworld - Unter der Asche – Video
Tomb Raider Underworld - Unter der Asche (800 MS Points)


*Square Enix verkauft 166.027 Star Ocean 4...*


> 24.02.09 - Square Enix hat 166.027 Einheiten von Star Ocean 4: The Last Hope in der ersten Woche (19.02.09 - 22.02.09) der Veröffentlichung in Japan verkauft. Das meldet Famitsu-Herausgeber Enterbrain.


 Gamefront.de

*...und 24.584 Konsolen wurden in der Woche verkauft*


> During Star Ocean 4's first week at retail, Xbox 360 console sales reached 24,584 units.


 http://kotaku.com/5159204/star-ocean-4-makes-strong-japanese-sales-debut-for-xbox-360-game


----------



## frogi (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*

Ich habe mir heute auf der Xbox 360 ein neues Profil angelegt. Früher hat man dann doch immer 1 Monat Gold kostenlos bekommen. Ich diesmal aber nicht.

Gibts das nicht mehr? Oder bekommt man das jetzt woanders?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*

Es gab auch früher eine Grenze. Waren IMO für die ersten 3 oder 4 Profile. Vielleicht ist die Grenze inzwischen auch reduziert worden oder es gilt für die ersten 3-4 Profile in den ersten X Tagen nach der ersten Profilaktivierung, etc.

Online - etwa über Xbox.com - hat man noch nie einen kostenlosen Gold-Monat bekommen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*

Sicher das es sich nach dem Profil richtet und nicht nach der "Hardwarekennung" der XBox360? :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*



			
				Rabowke am 24.02.2009 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher das es sich nach dem Profil richtet und nicht nach der "Hardwarekennung" der XBox360? :-o


Die ersten 3-4 pro Konsolen-ID natürlich. Ging davon aus, dass das ja wohl offensichtlich sei.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*



			
				McDrake am 24.02.2009 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 22.02.2009 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und genau deshalb habe ich schon 2 Stück vorbestellt. *g* 
Einer für mich, weil nach 4 Jahren Dauernutzung langsam die Akkuleistung meines Ur-DS in den Keller geht, und die schlecht beleuchteten Displays generell schon immer Probleme mit dem Tageslicht hatten. Mal vom mittlerweile wirklich gruseligen Design abgesehen.


> Das Ding hat üüüberhaupt keinen Vorteil.


Och, verglichen mit meinem alten DS ist der DSi allein schon wegen der Akkuleistung und den Displays ein Quantensprung. DSWare und Kamera könnten zumindest im alkoholisierten Zustand auf Feiern begeistern.

Im direkten Vergleich zum DSL ist der DSi wohl kein sinnvoller Schritt (gar ähnlich debil wie der Sprung von der PSP2000 zur PSP3000). Aber da ich vermute, dass es da draußen einen ganzen Haufen Spieler geben wird, die endlich mal den Ur-DS in Rente schicken möchten, halte ich gewisse Abverkäufe in größeren Ordnungen für durchaus wahrscheinlich. 

Hoffentlich ist das dann das Ende der Generation DS, und der DSi fungiert quasi als „Abschiedsgeschenk“, bis die nächste mobile Nintendo-Konsole erscheint.

Regards, eX!


----------



## frogi (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*

Kann man mit einem 48 h Code auch "Gold Sachen" auf XBL downloaden oder nur Spiele online spielen?

Und was ist der kleinste Zeitraum bei einer Prepaid Karte, um auf Gold "aufzurüsten"? 1 Monat? 3 Monate? 1 Tag?

Und kann man diesen Code dann auch für den US Marktplatz verwenden?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*



			
				frogi am 24.02.2009 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man mit einem 48 h Code auch "Gold Sachen" auf XBL downloaden oder nur Spiele online spielen?


 Nur spielen




			
				frogi am 24.02.2009 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist der kleinste Zeitraum bei einer Prepaid Karte, um auf Gold "aufzurüsten"? 1 Monat? 3 Monate? 1 Tag?


 1 Monat, wobei es die Karte für einen Monat nicht im Laden gibt, sondern nur mit Spielen, etc. als Beigabe.




			
				frogi am 24.02.2009 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und kann man diesen Code dann auch für den US Marktplatz verwenden?


Ja. Codes für Abos funktionieren weltweit. Bei den Points gibt es USA / Japan und Europacodes.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: God of War 3-Trailer*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 18.02.2009 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> - Wii-Dead Space wird ein Rail-Shooter  Dank der Wii erlebt das Lightgun-Rail-shooter Genre ein tolles Comeback, für alle denen Ego-Shooter spielerisch noch zu gehaltvoll sind *g*




das ist wirklich mal wieder typisch und natürlich extrem lächerlich.
nur hauptsache keinen cent zu viel in eine wii version gesteckt.
pfui!
ok, auch das genre hat sicher seine anhänger, aber ein titel im stile der hd- versionen wäre den meisten wohl lieber gewesen.  


edit:
anscheindend muss ich das gesagte (vorerst zumindest) zurücknehmen.
denn es ist ja noch nicht mal wirklich klar, dass es sich um einen rail- shooter handelt.
insbesondere die wii motion + unterstützung spricht eigentlich dagegen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (27. Februar 2009)

*GTA Chinatown Wars Trailer*



			
				Bonkic am 26.02.2009 22:15 schrieb:
			
		

> denn es ist ja noch nicht mal wirklich klar, dass es sich um einen rail- shooter handelt. insbesondere die wii motion + unterstützung spricht eigentlich dagegen.


Möglicherweise läuft es so wie bei Medal of Honor Heroes 2 für Wii. Es gibt einen normalen Modus mit kompletter Bewegungsfreiheit, und optional als Partyspaß einen Railmodus im klassischen Stil. War ganz witzig. Da mir Dead Space (egal auf welcher Plattform) recht egal ist, kümmert es mich allerdings nicht, was EA da nun wider verzapfen wird.

...

Für den mobilen Handhelden von Nintendo gibt es endlich 2 offizielle Trailer zum mit vielen Vorschußlorbeeren überschütteten GTA Chinatown Wars:

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/46069.html
und
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/46107.html

Obwohl die Perspektive anders ist, und es viele 3D-Objekte gibt, erinnert mich das Spielchen sehr an das gute alte GTA1 von der PS1. Für mich ein Pflichtkauf. Genau auf so ein GTA warte ich schon seit Jahren.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Kandinata (27. Februar 2009)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 27.02.2009 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 26.02.2009 22:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, es wurde bereits offiziell bestätigt das Wii-DeadSpace ein Railshooter wird... nein halt, das ist falsch, laut eigener Aussage wird es “A Guided First Person Experience” was sich von dem "normalen" Arcade hardcore Reload-Railshootern abheben wird, und auf diese Definition scheint man auch wirklich zu bestehen 
Dismembering bleibt bestehen, man kann mehrere Wege auswählen, es soll Spezialfähigkeiten geben, es hat Coop, die Grafik aus den Trailern ist angeblich 100% Spielegrafik... und wichtigster Punkt überhaupt, es ist kein Port sondern ein komplett neues Spiel auf den Wiimote ausgelegt...

Ich bin sowieso ein Fan von Railshootern, aber hier denkt man wirklich nach und will anscheinend den Versuch unternehmen dieses Genre zu revolutionieren... obs klappt bzw überhaupt was wird sei mal dahingestellt, aber es ist kein Projekt was ich von vornerein totschreiben würde


----------



## Iceman (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 24.02.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da ich vermute, dass es da draußen einen ganzen Haufen Spieler geben wird, die endlich mal den Ur-DS in Rente schicken möchten, halte ich gewisse Abverkäufe in größeren Ordnungen für durchaus wahrscheinlich.



Warum dann nicht nen DS Lite kaufen?
Ich versteh den Hype um den DSi auch nicht so wirklich. Kürzere Akkulaufzeit als der Lite, minimal größere Bildschirme ohne höhere Auflösung, zwei Kameras die keine Sau braucht und keine GBA Spiele mehr.

Ich mein, ich hab meinen DS Lite irgendwann verkauft weil einfach nicht genug für mich interessante Spiele darauf erschienen, aber wenn ich mir wieder nen DS kaufen würde wärs definitiv wieder nen Lite.

Eventuell gibts ja beim DSi Release das eine oder andere gute Lite Angebot, mal schauen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*



			
				Iceman am 27.02.2009 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum dann nicht nen DS Lite kaufen?


Für mich gibt es einfache Gründe, die einen Kauf des DSi (momentan noch) sinniger erscheinen lassen, als den des DSL:

Beim DSL gucken die GBA-Spiele aus dem Gerät raus. Das gefällt mir absolut nicht. 
Da ich sowieso kaum noch GBA-Spiele spiele, brauche ich das Feature eigentlich nicht. Dafür habe ich dann noch den Ur-DS und eben den GBAMicro.

Der DSL hat diese glänzende Oberfläche, die alle Berührungen protokolliert. Ich will ein Gerät zum Spielen, nicht zum Putzen. In der Beziehung ist der DSL ähnlich schlimm wie die PSP. Der DSi soll eine matte und nicht glänzende Oberfläche haben.

DSiWare könnte Potential haben (und auch die Kameras sinnvoll erscheinen lassen). Dank Browser kommt das Zeug direkt und ohne Umwege auf das Gerät.

Der integrierte Browser. Beim DSL und dem DSi darf man freudig das Browsermodul wechseln, wenn man mal kurz ins Netz will.

Der AAC-Player soll laut ersten Meinungen eine gute Qualität haben. Und MP3 in AAC zu wandeln ist eine Sache von wenigen Sekunden.

Die geringfügig größeren Displays könnten beim Surfen sinnvoll sein. Dass die Auflösung bleibt, stört mich nicht unbedingt.

Geht mir das Gerät doch auf den Keks, kann ich es quasi zum Kaufpreis (maximal 10 % Verlust) verkaufen, da Waren von Nintendo sehr lange stabil im Preis sind, und im Regelfall begehrt werden. Dann könnte ich mich vll. auch durchringen, und einen DSL kaufen. 

Ein neues Gerät muss so oder so her, da die Akkuleistung schwächer wird (Tausch macht imho wenig Sinn) und eben die Displays im Freien kaum ablesbar sind.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*

Sicherlich, jeder hat auch unterschiedliche Ansprüche und Prioritäten beim Geräte. Trotzdem finde ich die „Pro DSi“-Argumente teilweise schon ein wenig komisch und mit Browser oder Musikplayer kommen da Features, die IMO für ein Handheld völlig nebensächlich sind. Aber dafür wieder ne Ländersperre im Gerät.

Du sagt du willst spielen und nicht putzen (was beim DSL – gerade im Vergleich zur PSP – nun nicht wirklich ein Problem ist), aber gleichzeitig willst du Musik erst "umständlich" konvertieren, da es Nintendo nicht einmal geschafft hat gängige Musikformate zu unterstützen?

Soll ja jeder für sich entscheiden. Wenn für dich Browser und CO wichtig sind, dann OK. Habe ich ja nix gegen. Aber insgesamt sehe ich es ähnlich wie Ice. Der DSL hat eine sehr viel besser Akkulaufzeit, ist deutlich günstiger, kann GBA-Games und ALLE DS Spiele abspielen und ist nicht überladen mit halbgaren Features, die eh nur Spielerei sind. Sehe ich zumindest so.

Sicherlich DSi Ware könnte ne nette Sache sein / werden, aber überzeugt bin ich von Konzept schon lange nicht. Fängt schon da an, dass man sich beim Aufladen mit Nintendo-Punkten entscheiden muss, ob man nun den DS-Account oder den Wii-Account aufladen möchte. Und ausgehend von VC und WiiWare Games finde ich die Vertriebsmodelle auch nicht wirklich berauschend.


----------



## Iceman (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 28.02.2009 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Der DSL hat diese glänzende Oberfläche, die alle Berührungen protokolliert. Ich will ein Gerät zum Spielen, nicht zum Putzen. In der Beziehung ist der DSL ähnlich schlimm wie die PSP. Der DSi soll eine matte und nicht glänzende Oberfläche haben.



Empfand ich persönlich als nicht sonderlich schlimm. Hatte nen weißen DS Lite und da sieht man die Abdrücke ja schon grundsätzlich nicht so schlimm wie auf nem schwarzen Gerät (mein Bruder hat nen schwarzen DSL).
Wobei ich Klavierlack an Geräten die man anfassen muss auch für unglaublichen Unsinn halte, aber das zieht sich ja heutzutage quer durch sämtliche Elektronik.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 28.02.2009 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> DSiWare könnte Potential haben (und auch die Kameras sinnvoll erscheinen lassen). Dank Browser kommt das Zeug direkt und ohne Umwege auf das Gerät.



Na ja, für Potential würd ich mir nix kaufen  Und sinnige Spielideen für die Kameras fallen mir auch keine ein. Allenfalls irgendwelche Spielereien die für 5 Minuten interessant sind und dann jeden Reiz verlieren.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 28.02.2009 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Der integrierte Browser. Beim DSL und dem DSi darf man freudig das Browsermodul wechseln, wenn man mal kurz ins Netz will.
> 
> Der AAC-Player soll laut ersten Meinungen eine gute Qualität haben. Und MP3 in AAC zu wandeln ist eine Sache von wenigen Sekunden.
> 
> Die geringfügig größeren Displays könnten beim Surfen sinnvoll sein. Dass die Auflösung bleibt, stört mich nicht unbedingt.



Surfen und Musik hören sind für mich keine Anwendungsgebiete für einen Handheld. Surfen auf mobilen Geräten find ich grundsätzlich grausam, einfach weil die Auflösungen durchweg viel zu niedrig sind. Der HTC Touch HD ist da noch am ehesten brauchbar (800x480 Pixel), aber darunter wär mir das einfach zu wenig.
Und zum mobilen Musik hören hab ich nen MP3 Player. Noch dazu muss ich für den meine Musiksammlung nicht umwandeln 



			
				eX2tremiousU am 28.02.2009 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Geht mir das Gerät doch auf den Keks, kann ich es quasi zum Kaufpreis (maximal 10 % Verlust) verkaufen, da Waren von Nintendo sehr lange stabil im Preis sind, und im Regelfall begehrt werden. Dann könnte ich mich vll. auch durchringen, und einen DSL kaufen.



Jupp, konnte meinen gebraucht gekauften DS Lite nach ~1 Jahr Nutzung auf Ebay wieder für mehr Geld verkaufen als ich eingangs bezahlt hab. Darüber kann man sich echt nicht beklagen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*

Mh, ich denke, dass ich die Sache noch einmal überdenken werde. Für GTA und Anno DS reicht mein altes Gerät noch und eine finale Entscheidung werde ich dann wohl treffen, wenn der DSi tatsächlich erhältlich ist, bzw. man absehen kann, wie sich DSiWare so entwickelt. Einerseits finde ich AAC-Player (wobei das Umwandeln wirklich kein Akt ist. 2 Klicks mit der Freeware "SUPER" und die Sache ist gegessen) und Browser auch leicht sinnbefreit. Auf der anderen Seite waren aber genau diese überflüssigen Gimmicks die einzigen Gründe, warum ich damals überhaupt meine PSP unterwegs angeschaltet habe (spielerisch gab es ja da nicht viel, was länger begeistern konnte). 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 28.02.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der anderen Seite waren aber genau diese überflüssigen Gimmicks die einzigen Gründe, warum ich damals überhaupt meine PSP unterwegs angeschaltet habe (



dann hast du doch für diese Features die PSP? 
Gerade Nintendo's halbgare Vorstellungen von Multimedia bekommst du doch in besserer Version bei der PSP    (Browser, direkt.-Spiele-Downloads, Musik. Aber eben alles besser gelöst und eben noch weiteren Kram wie Videos abspielen)



btw hab nun endlich Afrika/Hakuna Matata als englischsprachige Fassung 

im Moment versuche ich mich mit den Kameraeinstellungen zu befassen 

hier mal ein Screenshot mit der 2. Kamera im Spiel (die Bildqualität ist besser als mit der 1. Ich glaub ich warte mit dem Screenshot exportieren bis ich die beste Kamera hab  ) Seltsamerweise ist die Dateigröße nun auch viel höher, vielleicht regeln sie das so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da man nur den Kamera-Ausschnitt fotografiert, sind die Screenshots auch nicht 1280x720 sondern 672x448 bzw hochkant (dazu einfach das Pad senkrecht halten, sehr cool) 448x672.
Interessant, dass gerade dieses Spiel von den Sixaxis-Sensoren auf logische Weise profitiert: Wenn man das Pad nicht relativ ruhig hält, wird das Bild verwackelt  :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist allerdings auch noch mit der 1. Kamera. Die besseren Modell sind weniger anfällig und auch der Auto-Fokus etc. hilft dann. Die ganzen Einstellungen kann man aber auch ordentlich verändern (und z.B. alles manuell machen), ich lerne jetzt richtig was für meine echte Kamera


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. März 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 28.02.2009 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> dann hast du doch für diese Features die PSP?


Da taugen die Spiele aber nix - zumindest treffen die nicht meinen Geschmack. Und so ein God of War wird nach dem zweiten Durchlauf auch öde. Vielleicht kommt ja mit Little Big Planet Abwechslung in die Sache. Ich möchte nur ungern 2 Handhelds mitschleppen. Einen für Multimedia und einen zum Spielen...

Bei der PSP ist das Multimedia-Angebot zweifelsfrei besser implementiert. Nur bringt mir das eben nicht viel, wenn ich kaum etwas zum Spielen finde. DS hat interessante Spiele, aber keine oder nur schlechte MM-Fähigkeiten. PSP hat sehr gute Fähigkeiten aber größtenteils schlechte Spiele. Tolle Wurst. 



> Afrika/Hakuna Matata als englischsprachige Fassung


 Will auch! Macht das Spiel tatsächlich länger als 2 Stunden Spaß, bzw. motiviert die Jagd nach dem perfekten Schuss (Foto) wirklich?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. März 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 01.03.2009 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> > Afrika/Hakuna Matata als englischsprachige Fassung
> 
> 
> Will auch! Macht das Spiel tatsächlich länger als 2 Stunden Spaß, bzw. motiviert die Jagd nach dem perfekten Schuss (Foto) wirklich?
> ...



da ich bei 5h Spielzeit bin scheinbar ja ^^

es ist natürlich kein AAA Titel, aber eigentlich macht das Spiel mti der Zeit eher mehr Spaß, da man mehr Möglichkeiten hat. Z.B. zunächst darf man noch nicht selber fahren, hat noch nicht keine Karten(und damit Zugang) zu anderen Gebieten und die Ausrüstung erhält man auch erst nach und nach.
Geld gibt es für die Fotos (und je nach Bewertung), damit kauft man sich  dann weiteren Kram, wenn er verfügbar sind. z.B. ein Zelt damit man nicht am Abend ins Camp zurück muss, ne größere Speicherkarte für die Fotos und aktuell hab ich ein Stativ inkl. Fernbedienung bekommen, damit ich die Erdmännchen knipsen kann (da man sich bei denen scheinbar nicht gut genug anschleichen kann).

Da die Aufgaben mit der Zeit spezifischer werden als "Mach ein bild von einer Giraffe", geht das Gameplay jetzt erst los. Aufträge kommen via email von Tier-Magzinen, Werbekunden usw.
Man kann einen "wichtigen" Auftrag annehmen (diese sorgen dann für den Fortschritt im Spiel), gleichzeitig hat man aber noch nicht-dringende, die man erfüllen kann wann man will. Im Prinzip kann man da sogar alte Fotos nehmen wenn man zuvor zufällig ein passendes gemacht hat.


Gameplay ist außerdem auch mal was anderes. Zum einen fährt/läuft man frei in den (leider überschaubaren) Gebieten herum, auf der Suche nach neuen Tieren und "Orten". Für die Auftrags-fotos muss man sich dann überlegen wie man das am besten anstellt (oder wie man bestimmte Events startet, z.B.wenn man den Baum gefunden hat auf den man klettern soll). Der nächste Aspekt sind ie Kameras und Linsen, die es passend zu wählen gilt. Zum glück klappt es mit den Auto-Einstellungen auch, beim manuellen Kram bin ich noch überfordert obwohl das Spiel es eigentlich anschaulich erklärt. Am Anfang bekommt man noch ziemlich genau gesagt was man machen soll und wo die Tiere zu finden sind, vermutlich wird das später nicht mehr so sein.
Bei den Tieren selbst muss man dann sich anschleichen (Deckung nutzen, langsam etc.) bzw. bestimmte Gadgets einsetzen. Die scheuen Tiere nehmen schnell Reisaus, die aggressiven werden schnell ungemütlich und wenn man nicht das weite sucht, verliert man die gerade gemachten Fotos.
Zusammen mit dem Zielen und der Geduld für den richtigen Moment, hat das auch etwas von Sniper-Gameplay in manchen Shootern *g* 




Story gibt es nicht (war bei Aquanauts ganz nett), ist eher ne "du-bist-fotograf-in-afrika-und-sollst-diverse-aufnahmen-machen" Simulation. Dafür ist die Präsentation nett.
Die Infos, HD-fotos, kleine videos etc. von National Geographic (die hier Pate standen) gibt es quasi zum freispielen


Technisch hätte es aber besser sein müssen, es gibt merkliche Framerate-Einbrüche (meist) beim Kameradrehen/mit dem Jeep fahren) und entfernte Tiere bekommen abgehackte Animationen.
Dafür, dass es ja jetzt technisch nicht das beeindruckenste Spiel ist, schon etwas fragwürdig. Auch hätte ich mir gerne größere Herden von Tieren gewünscht (sind nun eher so 10-15 pro Art).
Die Far Cry 2 Engine wäre perfekt gewesen 
Modells und (die richtigen) Animationen sehen dafür gut aus, je nach Tageszeit (fließend) machen auch die Umgebungen etwas her (besonders die 2. da mehr Bewuchs).



bevor ich jetzt aber nur noch Details aufzähle, die Antwort in kurz: Da es nicht einfach ne Casual-Safari statt nem Zoo-Besuch ist, sondern eben ein richtiges Spiel mit einem Aufbau etc., wird es wohl nicht langweilig werden sondern eher das Gegenteil), wenn man Interesse am Spiel/Setting/gameplay hat.


Ich zocke es btw im Moment abwechselnd zu Killzone 2


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. März 2009)

*AW: DSi EU Launch*

Danke für die Infos.   
Hört sich ja richtig interessant an. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. März 2009)

*.*

*Riddick-Demo für Xbox 360 ist da*
 Assault on Dark Athena – Demo


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.03.2009 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> *Riddick-Demo für Xbox 360 ist da*
> Assault on Dark Athena – Demo




ja und? wie iss?


----------



## McDrake (5. März 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.03.2009 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> *Riddick-Demo für Xbox 360 ist da*
> Assault on Dark Athena – Demo


Cool, danke.
Grad gesehen, dass die Demo von Wanted auch noch aufgeschaltet wurde
*stress*


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				McDrake am 05.03.2009 22:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 04.03.2009 12:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...und *wheelman*.
noch mehr stress also für euch!   

wobei wheelman meines erachtens wohl nicht so der knaller wird, diversen in-game-videos nach zu urteilen.


----------



## McDrake (6. März 2009)

*AW: .*

So, zwei (kurze!) Demos durch.

Riddick:
Gewohnt gut.
Zur Grafik muss ich sagen, dass ich Teil eins heut noch für sehr gut halte und von dem her bin ich auch mit dem zweiten Teil zufrieden. Hab jetzt keine grossen Neuerungen entdeckt.
Die Demo an und für sich ist recht kurz aber trotzdem Abwechslungsreich.
Nahkampf, Drohnensteuerung und Lichter ausknipsen (mit der Knarre *g*)... alles ist dabei.
Und wenn Vin Diesel seine  Sprüche rauslässt, dann ist alles egal 

Wanted:
Hat mich positiv überrascht.
Sehr gute (original?) Sprecher und die Kommentare werden genauso cool gesprochen wie im Film. 
Die Mission, die man spielen kann, ist diejenige im Flugzeug.
Im Prinzip gehts darum, von Deckung zu Deckung zu huschen (was wirklich gut animiert ist.) und ballern. Den Kurvenschuss hab ich nicht probiert, bzw wurde im Tut auch nicht erklärt.
Muss ich später nochmals anschauen.
Und keine Angst:
Die Körper der Gegner explodieren nicht, wie im Video, das hier mal präsentiert wurde .
Grafisch kein Leckerbissen, hat mir aber trotzdem Spass gemacht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. März 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Bonkic am 05.03.2009 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> wobei wheelman meines erachtens wohl nicht so der knaller wird, diversen in-game-videos nach zu urteilen.


Also ich habe jetzt Wheelman nicht so verfolgt und weiß jetzt auswendig nicht genau, wie gut/ schlecht die Videos waren. Die Demo hat mir allerdings durchaus Spaß gemacht. Erfindet das Rad ganz gewiss nicht neu, aber ist actionreich, unterhaltsam und auch recht umfangreich. (Neben einer Mission kann man sich auch an zwei Nebenaufträge versuchen.) Den Vollpreis würde ich nun nicht zahlen, aber auch die Steuerung war wirklich gut gelungen. Keine Simulation, aber für Action/Burnout-Fans durchaus ne feine Sache.

Da war ich von Riddick dann doch etwas enttäuschter. Man hat zwar die bekannte Riddick-Atmosphäre, abwechslungsreiches Games, etc.pp. Aber irgendwie wirkt das für mich eher wie ein Riddick 1-Missionpack, wo die Optik nun in 720p ausgegeben / hochgerechnet wird.

Für WWE-Fans gibt es außerdem noch die Legends of WrestleMania-Demo.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. März 2009)

*.*

*Gerücht: Xbox Elite wird Auslaufmodell – lediglich 2 Xbox Versionen – neue, größere Festplatten*


> Demnach soll der Verkauf der Xbox 360 Elite als Einzelprodukt bald in "vielen Teilen der Welt" eingestellt werden. Stattdessen will Microsoft angeblich auf eine Bündelung der Elite-Variante mit Spielen in so genannten Limited Editions setzen. […]
> 
> Hintergrund dieser Entscheidung ist angeblich, dass der Handel lieber nur jeweils ein Low-End- und ein High-End-Modell anbieten will. […]
> 
> ...


 http://winfuture.de/news,45692.html / http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12430&Itemid=1


----------



## crackajack (13. März 2009)

*AW: Mad World*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.02.2009 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel spricht imho in seiner aktuellen Form perfekt Zielgruppen an, die sinn- und hirnbefreit auf möglichst monotone Art metzeln wollen. Aber das auf einem Niveau, was eher primitiv ist und kaum als stilsicher beschrieben werden kann. Mein Fall ist es nicht, obwohl ich den optischen Stil noch immer als reizvoll empfinde.


Die ersten Tests finden es ziemlich spassig. :-o Kein Überflieger, aber solide Unterhaltung und wie zu erwarten, ist der Titel, ganz ohne HD, optisch in gewisser Weise auf Augenhöhe mit der Konkurrenz.
Die Optik ruft immer noch unüberhörbar "Kauf mich", aber mit dem monotonem, unnötig brutalem Gameplay und den unlustigen Sprechern könnte ich wohl kaum was anfangen. Ev. kauf ich es aber sogar irgendwann, reduziert, rein wegen der interessanten Grafik.


----------



## Bonkic (13. März 2009)

*AW: Mad World*



			
				crackajack am 13.03.2009 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 10.02.2009 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die ersten tests sind überwiegens sogar euphorisch.
bei metacritics hats einen durchschnitt von 86%!!!
und da sind durchaus auch schon einige ernstzunehmende magazine  dabei (ign und ign uk bspw).

der grafikstil ist wirklich grandios, da könnte ich tatsächlich schwach werden.

allerdings, ich werde scheinbar weich, ist mir das gezeigte schon beinahe "ein bisschen" zu derb.


----------



## crackajack (13. März 2009)

*AW: Mad World*



			
				Bonkic am 13.03.2009 00:18 schrieb:
			
		

> die ersten tests sind überwiegens sogar euphorisch.


Ok, wenn man es nicht so misstrauisch liest, wie ich, dann kann man das auch so interpretieren.^^


> allerdings, ich werde scheinbar weich, ist mir das gezeigte schon beinahe "ein bisschen" zu derb.


Das Gameplay hätte imo mehr simples God of War Geschnetzel benötigt, dann könnte ich auch mit den roten Anteilen des Spiels leben können. Es wirkt aber unrund wie es in den Videos aussieht. Es ist als ob  man ein Prügelspiel genommen hätte und man bloß Finishing Moves ausführen kann und das halt ununterbrochen, ohne "echtem" Gameplay.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (13. März 2009)

*AW: Mad World*



			
				crackajack am 13.03.2009 00:07 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 10.02.2009 13:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Was ja nicht viel heißen muss. Erste Tests fanden auch Gothic 3, Assassins Creed und Far Cry 2 sehr spaßig.


> Die Optik ruft immer noch unüberhörbar "Kauf mich", aber mit dem monotonem, unnötig brutalem Gameplay und den unlustigen Sprechern könnte ich wohl kaum was anfangen. Ev. kauf ich es aber sogar irgendwann, reduziert, rein wegen der interessanten Grafik.


Gerade dieses Testvideo bestätigt mich im Eindruck, dass das Spiel nichts für mich ist. Das ist in meinen Augen unfassbar stumpf, bescheuert und ehrlichgesagt schon abartig und bisher ungeschlagen pervers in der Gewaltdarstellung. Man kennt ja schon einiges aus Gears of War, aber DAS schlägt dem Ganzen dann doch den Boden aus. Ich erkenne daran auch keine künstlerischen Aspekte (wie z.B. bei der Gewaltdarstellung aus Sin City), sonders primär sinnfreies Schlachten (der Begriff "Abschlachten" trifft hier wohl wirklich zu) getragen von einer interessanten grafischen Präsentation. So verzweifelt bin ich als erwachsener Wii-Spieler nun auch nicht, dass ich auf SOLCHE Spiele angewiesen bin.

Wenn du es kaufen solltest, dann kannst du aber gerne kritisch den "Inhalt" bzw. die Spielmechanik beleuchten. Würde mich interessieren, wie normale Spieler den Titel aufnehmen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (13. März 2009)

*AW: Mad World*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 13.03.2009 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ja nicht viel heißen muss. Erste Tests fanden auch Gothic 3, Assassins Creed und Far Cry 2 sehr spaßig.


naja, also mir hat sowohl Assassin's Creed als auch Far Cry 2 sehr gut gefallen. Mir ist zwar auch die quasi immer gleiche Aufgabenstruktur aufgefallen, aber bei beiden Titeln ist imo wichtig, was man selbst aus der Open-World macht, sprich die Aufgabe immer wieder unterschiedlich angeht (und das ist sowohl bei AC als sogar noch mehr bei FC2 so).


übrigens war ich mit Hakuna Matata /Afrika nach 33 Stunden durch  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bevor ich es hier aber alles schreibe verlink ich lieber den thread (auch mehr Screens ^^)
http://www.videogameszone.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=3014&tid=6032827&mid=7658970#7658970


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. März 2009)

*.*

*4 Millionen Resident Evil 5 ausgeliefert*


> Capcom Co., Ltd. (Capcom) is proud to announce that the first shipment of “Resident Evil 5,” the newest title in one of Capcom’s most popular series, has shipped more than 4 million copies worldwide.
> […]
> The “Resident Evil” series is extremely popular, having shipped over 40 million copies worldwide since the first title was released in 1996 (as of March 16, 2009).


 http://ir.capcom.co.jp/english/news/html/e090316.html


----------



## eX2tremiousU (17. März 2009)

*GTA Chinatown Wars (DS) überzeugt Kritiker*

Scheinbar hat Rockstar aus dem mittelschweren Debakel mit GTA für den Game Boy Advance gelernt, und dem DS-exklusiven Spiel „Chinatown Wars“ eine größere Priorität eingeräumt. Jedenfalls überschlagen sich aktuell die durch die Bank weg sehr guten Wertungen, und einige Kritiker sehen in diesem Spiel einen größeren Wurf, als es GTA4 war. Immerhin läuft die DS-Variante konstant und ohne Einbrüche mit 30 FPS und kombiniert Retro-Charme mit sinnigen Minispielen (Waffen zusammensetzen, Drogen mischen, Wagen knacken, Computer hacken, Molotovcocktails füllen), Mehrspielermöglichkeiten und einer 15 Stunden Kampagne. Technisch sei das Spiel eine Referenz für den DS.

UGO -> A 
Game Informer -> 9.25 out of 10 
GameSpy -> 4.5 out of 5
Total Video Games -> 9 out of 10 
Gameplayer -> 9.5 out of 10
IGN -> 9.5 out of 10 
Computer & Video Games UK -> 9.2 out of 10
Eurogamer -> 10 out of 10 
1UP -> A-
GamePro -> 5 out of 5 

Ich gebe zwar herzlich wenig auf Wertungen, aber ich freue mich dennoch sehr auf den kommenden Freitag. Da es zum Spiel auch keinen Hype gab (Videos erst 2 Wochen vor dem Release), hoffe ich auf ein unverbrauchtes aber dennoch „bekanntes“ Spielerlebnis in Liberty City.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Kandinata (17. März 2009)

*AW: GTA Chinatown Wars (DS) überzeugt Kritiker*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 17.03.2009 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe zwar herzlich wenig auf Wertungen, aber ich freue mich dennoch sehr auf den kommenden Freitag. Da es zum Spiel auch keinen Hype gab (Videos erst 2 Wochen vor dem Release), hoffe ich auf ein unverbrauchtes aber dennoch „bekanntes“ Spielerlebnis in Liberty City.



MetaScore liegt mit 13 Bewertungen auch gerade bei 95 und selbst die "Rebellen" sind dieses mal mit ihrem Score ausgesprochen großzügig   

Ich mache mir nichts aus Bewertungen, aber dieses mal herrscht... jedenfalls bisher... eine relativ große Einigkeit, vorallem wenn weil in den meisten Tests solche Sätze fallen, wie "Klassisches GTA in der Moderne" oder vorallem auch "Stylus Minispiele sind kein erzwungenes Gimmick sondern wurden perfekt in das Spiel eingebaut"... das macht doch Hoffnung


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. März 2009)

*US Zahlen 02/09*

*NPD: US-Hard- & Softwarezahlen für Feb 09*

*Hardwarezahlen*

```
System			Feb09		Feb08		Veränderung
Wii			753.000		432.000		+321.000
Nintendo DS		588.000		588.000		+0
Xbox 360		391.000		254.000		+137.000
PlayStation 3		276.000		280.000		-4.000
Playstation Portable	199.000		243.000		-44.000
PlayStation 2		131.000		352.000		-221.000
```


*Softwarezahlen*

```
Wii Fit w/ Balance Board	WII	644K 
Street Fighter IV*		360	446K 
Street Fighter IV*		PS3	403K 
Wii Play w/ Remote		WII	386K 
Killzone 2			PS3	323K 
Wii Mario Kart with wheel	WII	263K 
Call of Duty: World at War*	360	193K 
Mario Kart DS			NDS	145K 
New Super Mario Bros		NDS	144K 
Guitar Hero World Tour*		WII	136K
```

(*includes CE, GOTY editions, bundles, etc. but not those bundled with hardware)

Datenquelle: NPD / NeoGaf


----------



## McDrake (19. März 2009)

*AW: US Zahlen 02/09*

Da werden ja Konsolen gekauft, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr 
oO


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. März 2009)

*AW: US Zahlen 02/09*



			
				McDrake am 19.03.2009 23:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Da werden ja Konsolen gekauft, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr
> oO


Ist echt heftig und jetzt stimmen auch die Vergleichszahlen zu Feb08...

Besonders erstaunlich ist auch, dass die PS 3 mit Killzone 2 so schlapp abgeschnitten hat. Weniger Konsolen als im letzten Jahr und dazu 323K vom Spiel. Bei dem Rummel ums Game irgendwie erschreckend wenig.

Nachtrag: http://i659.photobucket.com/albums/uu314/mappster375/npdpidream.gif


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. März 2009)

*AW: US Zahlen 02/09*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.03.2009 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 19.03.2009 23:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dafür, dass es ein Kriegs-Ego-Shooter in den USA ist auf jeden Fall.
Anderseits werden von KZ2 genau 2 Tage vom Februar gezählt  (kam am 27.2. raus)

Weltweit waren es laut einer Meldung vor einer Weile auch erst über 1mio verkaufte Einheiten. kA wie es sich weiterhin verkauft, aber ich hätte auch mit mehr gerechnet zum Launch.
Wobei die KZ Marke keine so große Fanbase hinter sich hat oder eine ähnlich große Lockwirkung auf die "Masse" in den USA hat wie CoD (Nazis/Waffen), Gears (Gore) oder Halo (bunt?)

Entsprechend fällt wohl der Einfluss auf die Konsolenverkaufszahlen aus.


SF4 ist aber viel seltsamer, erstmal verkauft sich ein Beat'emUp so gut (zusammen fast 900k in fast 2 Wochen), ich dachte das ist dann doch eher ein Randgenre.
Dann sind PS3 und 360 fast ausgeglichen, in den USA hat die 360 die stärkste Position und wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat sie sich fast doppelt so oft verkauft dort. Warum kaufen SF4 dann in Relation so viele mehr PS3-Spieler? SF ist auch bei weitem keine PS-zugeordnete Serie.


Japan-Zahlen kann man übrigens in den letzten Wochen mal ohne Augenrollen anzuschauen, Wii eingebrochen (ich meine das nicht böse, eher dass dadurch die anderen mal vorne sind, leider haben die eher nur ihren normalen "boom") und es sind nicht dauernd die gleichen Casual Spiele auf der 1.
In meiner Wunschvorstellung haben die Japaner keinen Bock mehr und wenden sich nun doch noch den nextgen-Konsolen/Spielen zu, aber ich weiß, dass Nintendo nur die Wii in einer neuen Farbe veröffentlichen muss um 100k Stückzahlen pro Woche zu erreichen


----------



## BlackDead (20. März 2009)

*AW: US Zahlen 02/09*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.03.2009 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> SF4 ist aber viel seltsamer, erstmal verkauft sich ein Beat'emUp so gut (zusammen fast 900k in fast 2 Wochen), ich dachte das ist dann doch eher ein Randgenre.




Wundert mich nicht wirklich es gab einen riesigen Hype und SFIV und ausnahmsweise wurden die Erwartungen meiner Meinung nach erfüllt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. März 2009)

*AW: US Zahlen 02/09*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.03.2009 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Anderseits werden von KZ2 genau 2 Tage vom Februar gezählt  (kam am 27.2. raus)


Schon klar. Aber trotzdem bei dem Rummel / Hype ums Game, ist es IMO doch etwas wenig. Im Vorfeld hieß es noch es gäbe allein in Europa über 1,1 Millionen Vorbestellungen. Gibt es ansonsten irgendwelche sonstigen Erfolgsmeldungen von Sony in Sachen Verkaufszahlen zu dem Game? Abgesehen von einer VGChartz-Schätzung, die auf vielen Seiten gerne als offizielle Sony-Zahl genannt wird, ist es da ja extrem ruhig.


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2009)

*AW: US Zahlen 02/09*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.03.2009 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Japan-Zahlen kann man übrigens in den letzten Wochen mal ohne Augenrollen anzuschauen, Wii eingebrochen (ich meine das nicht böse, eher dass dadurch die anderen mal vorne sind, leider haben die eher nur ihren normalen "boom") und es sind nicht dauernd die gleichen Casual Spiele auf der 1.
> In meiner Wunschvorstellung haben die Japaner keinen Bock mehr und wenden sich nun doch noch den nextgen-Konsolen/Spielen zu, aber ich weiß, dass Nintendo nur die Wii in einer neuen Farbe veröffentlichen muss um 100k Stückzahlen pro Woche zu erreichen




momentan scheint der wii in japan, in der tat, ein wenig die luft auszugehen.
was sollen die leute auch kaufen?
mario kart, wii fit und wii sports hat mittlerweile jeder und mit viel mehr war man ja traurigerweise auch nicht in den charts vertreten.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. März 2009)

*Erste Eindrücke zu GTA: Chinatown Wars*

Da der Euronics-Shop im Nachbarort gerade umbaut und deshalb eine komische Aktion am laufen hat, konnte ich das Spiel schon für ~ 35 Euro abstauben. Bei MM, Real und Saturn gab es das Spiel nur für ~ 40 Euro.

Ich habe erst knapp eine Stunde gespielt, aber das Feeling erinnert direkt an eine Mischung aus GTA1 und GTA3. Erstaunlicherweise hat man einen Fokus auf die Story der Figuren gelegt. Man bekommt zwar nur statische Comic-Bilder zu sehen (wie in Max Payne), aber das regelmäßig. Mal wird ein Kollege verprügelt, mal fängt sich eine Freundin eine Kugel. Ist verglichen mit den Sequenzen aus GTA4 natürlich Provinzkino, aber es reicht locker aus, um der Story folgen zu können bzw. diese interessant zu gestalten. Anfänglich hätte ich nämlich die Befürchtung, dass GTA-CTW quasi ein sinnfreies GTA1 ohne echte Story wird. Das scheint sich glücklicherweise nicht zu bewahrheiten.

Von der Steuerung ist die DS-Version den beiden PSP-Ablegern imho um Lichtjahre überlegen. Die Minispiele, die für den Spielfluss sehr wichtig sind, funktionieren problemlos und sind intuitiv. Auch sind diese weder störend noch fehlplatziert. Prinzipiell sehr intelligent eingebettet. Schlägereien, Schusswechsel und Verfolgungsjagden sind Butterweich spielbar, und die Performance geht selbst beim Wetterwechsel + Verfolgungsjagd niemals spürbar in den Keller. Die grafische Leistung ist für DS-Verhältnisse doch auf einem gehobenen Niveau. Referenz vll. nicht (das ist imho noch immer Zelda), aber dennoch sehr schön anzugucken. Problematisch ist jedoch, dass die Perspektive teilweise etwas zu weit aus dem Geschehen rauszoomt, und man bei Verfolgungsjagden schon ordentlich aufpassen muss. Scheinbar gibt es auch eine Art "Physik". Angerempelte Fahrzeuge drehen sich und rammen gegen andere Objekte, die dann durch die Karte fliegen. Polizisten kann man gegen Hindernisse drängen, damit man den Fahndungslevel verliert. Technisch also sauber und überlegt für den DS realisiert. Autos und Häuser sind in 3D basierend auf Cel-Shading, Figuren und Laternen / Müllsäcke sind scheinbar normale Sprites. 

Akustisch wird ein ordentliches Niveau geboten, und viele Soundfiles kennt man aus GTA4 bzw. den älteren Teilen. Die Musik ist scheinbar ausschließlich instrumental, was nicht unbedingt nachteilig ist - ich persönlich mag generell keine gesungenen Lieder.

"On the go" ist dieses GTA imho um *Lichtjahre* besser als die modifizierten Portierungen für die PSP. Die Missionen sind kurz aber knackig. Es gibt ein sauberes Autosave (man muss nicht nach jeder Mission zum Speichern den Unterschlupf aufsuchen) und die Möglichkeit, jede ALTE und GESPIELTE Mission erneut zu starten. Die erwähnte saubere Steuerung ist natürlich Honig, verglichen mit den Krampfanfällen bei den PSP-Varianten.

Insgesamt kann ich das Spiel momentan durchaus uneingeschränkt empfehlen.

Positiv:
- Schnelle und sehr saubere Engine
- Typisches GTA-Feeling
- Intuitive Spielsteuerung
- Sinnvolle Minispiele
- Übliche Sidemissions wie Taxidriver oder Krankentransport
- Bemüht die Geschichte sauber zu präsentieren

Negativ:

- Wenn die Kamera rauszoomt, geht teils die Übersicht etwas flöten
- Bei einigen Wettereffekten (Gewitter!) sieht man auf dem Ur-DS aufgrund der geringen Helligkeit kaum etwas.

Resümee: Eigentlich ein typisches GTA, das fast perfekt für den DS angepasst und konzipiert wurde. Kein hohler Port, keine zwanghaft portierte Engine. Erfrischend „neu“, obwohl gewohnt. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. März 2009)

*.*

*Playstation Netzwerk - Sony hat Kosten für Publisher eingeführt: 16Cent pro Download-GB*


> Until October 1 2008, video game publishers who wanted to offer downloadable content on the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 didn’t have to worry about getting a bill from Microsoft and Sony.
> […]
> That situation changed with the PS3 on October 1 of last year, when Sony implemented a 16 cents per Gigabyte fee to publishers for paid and free downloadable content, according to publishing sources familiar with Sony’s policy.
> 
> ...


 http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/2009/03/20/sony-now-charging-publishers-for-ps3-downloadable-content/

Mal abwarten, was die Auswirkungen sein werden, wie es sich entwickelt und was noch alles passiert. Speziell die Sache mit dem Entfernen von Kauf-Dowloads finde ich nun sehr unglücklich.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. März 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.03.2009 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abwarten, was die Auswirkungen sein werden, wie es sich entwickelt und was noch alles passiert. Speziell die Sache mit dem Entfernen von Kauf-Dowloads finde ich nun sehr unglücklich.



Mh, das ist wohl eher der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt.  Wenn ein kostenpflichtiges Addon/Spiel ausgeblendet wird (=keine neuen Käufer), kostet es wohl nichts mehr wenn die bestehenden Käufer es über ihre Listen erneut herunterladen.
Außer wenn man es nicht ausblenden wollte, gibt es ja keinen Grund. Die Kosten gehen ja nicht nach Zeit sondern MB = Verkäufen = Gewinn.

Da es schon seit Oktober so ist, kann man schwer abschätzen ob es bereits Auswirkungen hatte oder eben nicht.

Ist natürlich sicher ein sauer Apfel für die Third-Party Publisher, wenn man für Demos oder graits Addons weitere Kosten hat. Wenn aber z.B. Epic es noch schafft ein gratis 500MB Addon für UT3  reinzustellen... (außer das war schon vor Oktober angemeldet oder für "exklusiven" Content gibt es Ausnahmen)


IMO kann man aber davon ausgehen, dass die Gesamtkosten für Publisher/Entwickler bei 360/PS3 sowieso identisch gehalten werden. So viel ich weiß sind z.B. die Einstell/Lizenzgebühren bei MS deutlich höher, was bisher besonders kleinen Entwicklungsstudios bei der PS3 zu Gute kommt.
Mit der neuen Regel bei Sony wäre meine Vermutung, dass es bei niedrigem Traffic billiger kommt und bei besonders hohem (RE5 Demo und sowas) mehr kosten könnte.

ist nun eben die Frage, ob dies auf Lange Sicht nun Auswirkungen auf die MB-Größen (eigentlich nur Demos betroffen, die 100kb Freischaltkeys werden auch weiterhin keine Probleme haben  ) oder Gratis-Addons hat.


----------



## Bonkic (25. März 2009)

*This is the last console generation*



> Wedbush Morgan’s Michael Pachter told a panel at GDC last night that he believes this is the last of the console generation.
> 
> “I think we’ve seen the last generation of consoles,” he said.
> 
> ...



_vg247_


normalerweise kann man ja bei pachters vorhersagen getrost davon ausgehen, dass das genaue gegenteil eintreten wird.
aber so ganz unrecht hat er dieses mal vielleicht gar nicht.
konsolen werden sicher nicht aussterben, aber wie die nächste generation aussehen könnte, da bin ich momentan auch überfragt.
aber da ist ja auch noch zeit...


----------



## McDrake (25. März 2009)

*AW: This is the last console generation*

Im gleichen Artikel meinten aber zwei andere Experten:

_ Sebastian disagrees, instead saying the games industry will have one more console generation, which will hit in 2012. Cole agrees with him, saying that in 2012 the PS3 will be the leading platform for software sales and that both Microsoft and Nintendo will be forced to launch new platforms (Sony would likely wait a bit longer).  _

http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3173424


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. März 2009)

*AW: This is the last console generation*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


creepy... sonst gab es btw nix interessantes bei der Nintendo-GDC-Keynote


----------



## Bonkic (25. März 2009)

*Wii Gets SD Card Storage Solution*



> At long last addressing cries that the Wii's internal 512MB of storage isn't enough to store all the downloadable Virtual Console and WiiWare games one could acquire, Nintendo today released the SD Card Menu as part of the latest Wii System Update.
> 
> The free download enables Wii owners to launch applications, such as WiiWare and VC gamers, from an inserted SD card "by temporarily utilizing the Wii System Memory."



_shacknews_

dass ich das noch erleben darf...


----------



## PcOnly (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wii Gets SD Card Storage Solution*

GDC Nintendo Keynotes:

Neuankündigungen von Square Enix:
- Final Fantasy IV: The After Years (WiiWare)
- Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: My Life as a Darklord (WiiWare)
- Final Fantasy (Virtual Console)

Firmware 4.0:
WiiShop-Inhalte auf SD Card speichern und starten
SD-Karten bis zu 32GB kompatibel

Virtual Console Arcade
Neuer Bereich: Spielhallen/Arcade-Spiele
4 Tite (Europa) erhältlich :
- Mappy
- Tower of Druaga
- Gaplus (Galaga 3)
- Star Force

50 Mio. Wii weltweit ausgeliefert

Neuer Zelda-Teil für den DS:
The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks

Neuer WiiWare-Titel:
Rock 'N Roll Climber


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wii Gets SD Card Storage Solution*



			
				Bonkic am 25.03.2009 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> > At long last addressing cries that the Wii's internal 512MB of storage isn't enough to store all the downloadable Virtual Console and WiiWare games one could acquire, Nintendo today released the SD Card Menu as part of the latest Wii System Update.
> >
> > The free download enables Wii owners to launch applications, such as WiiWare and VC gamers, from an inserted SD card "by temporarily utilizing the Wii System Memory."
> 
> ...




so wie ich es verstanden habe stimmt die News aber nicht ganz, da die Spiele sowie Spielstände nicht von der Karte gestartet werden sondern erst auf die Wii kopiert werden und nach den Spielen wieder zurück auf die SD-Karte. Deswegen muss man den entsprechenden Platz freihalten und im Prinzip hat man jetzt nur den Kopiervorgang automatisiert.

Virtual Console Arcade hat den Beigeschmack, dass die Spiele mit 500 (bis 600) Wii-Points wie der meiste VC Kram in Relation wieder etwas zu teuer geworden sind.


----------



## Bonkic (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wii Gets SD Card Storage Solution*



			
				PcOnly am 25.03.2009 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> GDC Nintendo Keynotes:
> 
> Neuankündigungen von Square Enix:
> - Final Fantasy IV: The After Years (WiiWare)
> ...



klingt ja alles nett, aber letztendlich wird das wohl alles wieder nur (schrottiger) kleinkram (abgesehen von dem ff teil für vc- welcher eigentlich? alle bis teil 6?).
die sollen was richtiges -und auch gern mal neues- bringen oder es sein lassen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. März 2009)

*.*

*OMG: Bewegungscontroller für Xbox 360 & PS 3 – 1. Spiel: „Squeeballs“*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Performance Designed Products (PDP) has come to GDC prepared to showcase the latest model of it's new creation, the GameTrak Freedom -- a motion controller for the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3. Planned to be released on Microsoft's console this fall, and the PS3 (potentially) next year, the Freedom acts like current motion controllers on the market but adds a special feature. Through the use of accelerometers, the Freedom establishes the pitch, roll, and yaw of the controller but, unlike other motion devices, it can calculate the precise distance, orientation, and speed of the controller with the use of two side-mounted sensor bars.
> 
> According to IGN, third-party companies are already developing titles for the Freedom but PDP has taken the reigns by developing it's own launch title: Squeeballs. Currently in development by PDP owned, In2Games, Squeeballs is a mini-game collection, which includes a total of 150 challenges across 11 different games.[…]


 http://www.joystiq.com/2009/03/25/gdc09-gametrak-freedom-motion-controller-detailed/
Trailer für Squeeballs: http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/dor/objects/14333403/squeeballs/videos/squeeballs_trl_032409.html;jsessionid=67u2ootnnb8mf
Trailer 2 (Gameplay): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ym5rtQE9w-s


----------



## eX2tremiousU (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wii Gets SD Card Storage Solution*



			
				PcOnly am 25.03.2009 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Zelda-Teil für den DS:
> The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks


Na immerhin ein ganz kleiner Lichtblick (für mich). Ich habe Phantom Hourglass geliebt, und freue mich pauschal auch auf das nächste kleine Cel-Shading-Abenteuer für den DS.

Aber so *LANGSAM* dürfen auch mal neue (gute!) Wii-Games ankommen. Noch immer keine offiziellen Statements zu Kid Icarus, Starfox Next, Zelda Next, Mario Next, Red Steel 2 (Ubi), Pilotwings oder ähnliche Konzepte, die man sich so als Nintendo-Freund wünschen würde.

Was zum Teufel machen die eigentlich? Basteln die im stillen Kämmerlein an den Titeln, um diese dann 2 Wochen vor dem Release offiziell anzukündigen (hat ja bei Disaster nicht gut geklappt)?

Annett Louisan hat das damals mit ihrer inoffiziellen Wii-Hymne ganz gut ausgedrückt : Ich will doch nur spielen…

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wii Gets SD Card Storage Solution*

der Typ von GT kündigte gestern die ganze Zeit was an mit Aussagen wie:
@ geoffkeighley" Big surprise is multi-platform. And it goes down in about 6 or 7 hours."

und dann war es CoD6    (und nicht ml wirklich was vom Spiel gezeigt).
(zudem hatten sie die Webadresse für Modern Warfare 2 schon im Laufe des Abends verfügbar gemacht und es im Dezember inoffiziell angekündigt)


Square-Enix ist übrigens der Hammer, wisst ihr wie viele Spiele sie für die PS3 rausgebracht haben? Minus einiger PS1-Downloadversionen im Japan-Store genau eines: Den FF Towerdefense iPhone-Multi-Port (und auch nur bisher im Japan-Store) 

Erzählen dann in Interviews, sie würden bei Multiplattform hinterherhinken usw. - ach wirklich?


Entweder hat Sony den Hund von SE angefahren oder MS war wirklich ähm... überzeugend.
Ich mein, für die 360 haben sie Final Fantasy XI inkl. eben dem ganzen folgenden Content/addons (ok, gibts auf Ps2 aber PS3-Version wäre trotzdem verständlich), Infinite Undiscovery, The Last Remnant und Star Ocean 4 veröffentlicht. Dazu wurde FFXIII auf der 360-Präsentation im Westen für die 360 angekündigt und dass es dort gleichzeitig (!) erscheint.

Ok, die bisher von SE veröffentlichten JRPGs sind ehm... naja, aber ich denke mein Punkt wird deutlich ^^ Übrigens hat man es bei diesen Titeln komischerweise geschafft sie sehr schnell zu übersetzen und hierzulande zu veröffentlichen.


Es macht vor allem keinen Sinn?! Die 360 hat quasi nur in den USA eine wirklich größere Hardwareverteilung und wie man an den letzten Zahlen gesehen verkaufen sich JRPGs (bzw. diese Titel) dort quasi gar nicht. Allein eine Japan-PS3-Version würde vermutlich bei den oben genannten Titeln die weltweiten 360-Zahlen erreichen. 

Also was treibt SE zu so was? (ich könnte mir höchstens noch PS3-Engine-Probleme vorstellen, die UE3 bei TLR haben sie ja sogar auf der 360 vermurkst, Star Ocean 4 hat bei Kämpfen eine Auflösung von 882x476 ?! )
Bisher ist auch TLR für PS3 und PC (!) angekündigt gewesen, zur PS3-Version gibt es jetzt folgende Infos:


> "The Last Remnant," Kohler said, "was originally announced to be Square Enix's first multi-platform game. But the PlayStation 3 version hasn't come out yet. Is it still happening?"
> 
> Silence.
> 
> ...



WTF ist da denn bei SE los? Bizzaro World?


----------



## BlackDead (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wii Gets SD Card Storage Solution*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.03.2009 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Also was treibt SE zu so was? (ich könnte mir höchstens noch PS3-Engine-Probleme vorstellen, die UE3 bei TLR haben sie ja sogar auf der 360 vermurkst, Star Ocean 4 hat bei Kämpfen eine Auflösung von 882x476 ?! )
> Bisher ist auch TLR für PS3 und PC (!) angekündigt gewesen, zur PS3-Version gibt es jetzt




TLR ist schon auf den PC erschienen und der Port ist sogar gelungen.
Keine Ruckler bei Kämpfen wie auf der 360 Version leider ist der Texturaufbau etwas verzögert aber damit kann man leben ansonsten ist mir von der technischen Seite nichts aufgefallen was zu beanstanden wäre, den Steam Zwang mal ausgenommen.    
Das Spiel gefällt mir sogar überraschend gut aber das ist letztendlich Geschmackssache. 


Anderes Thema:
Wird es eigentlich demnächst den DS Lite billiger geben oder wird er recht schnell von der neuen Version ersetzt?
Ich wollte mir schon länger einen DS kaufen, die neue Version ist mir persönlich zu teuer und hoffe nun günstig an einen neuen DS Lite zu kommen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (26. März 2009)

*DSi vs. DSl*



			
				BlackDead am 26.03.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird es eigentlich demnächst den DS Lite billiger geben oder wird er recht schnell von der neuen Version ersetzt?
> Ich wollte mir schon länger einen DS kaufen, die neue Version ist mir persönlich zu teuer und hoffe nun günstig an einen neuen DS Lite zu kommen.


Als ich 2 DSi vorbestellt habe, habe ich das auch gefragt (nach der Diskussion hier, warum der DSi unnötig ist). Laut dem Verkäufer wird der DSlite von offizieller Seite nicht billiger, und Nintendo wird wohl langsam das Gerät "auslaufen" lassen. Um die Lager zu leeren, könnte es aber entsprechende Aktionen geben (wie letztens bei Saturn: DSlite + 2 Spiele nach Wahl für 170 Euro). Ähnlich wie beim ersten DS. Zwar wird das nicht so ruckartig laufen wie damals, aber Nintendo wird mit dem DSi verstärkt DSiWare pushen wollen. Ob das jetzt stimmt, weiß ich nicht. Besonders weil Verkäufer zum Teil viel erzählen, damit man zuschlägt.

Wobei ich den Aufpreis gegenüber dem DSl jetzt nicht so dramatisch empfinde. Es sind "nur" 20 Euro.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wii Gets SD Card Storage Solution*



			
				BlackDead am 26.03.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird es eigentlich demnächst den DS Lite billiger geben oder wird er recht schnell von der neuen Version ersetzt?
> Ich wollte mir schon länger einen DS kaufen, die neue Version ist mir persönlich zu teuer und hoffe nun günstig an einen neuen DS Lite zu kommen.


Du könntest im Ausland schauen, etwa bei Amazon.co.uk. Da kostet der Light zwischen 97 und 99Pfund, was etwa 106€ entspricht. Als Porto kommt noch 3,99 pro Bestellung + 0,99Pfund pro Artikel dazu (Kreditkarte notwendig). Mit insgesamt 110/112€ liegt man trotzdem noch gut 25 bis 30€ unter dem, was etwas Amazon.de verlangt.


----------



## BlackDead (26. März 2009)

*AW: Wii Gets SD Card Storage Solution*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 26.03.2009 12:23 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 26.03.2009 11:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eine Prepaid Kreditkarte wollte ich mir sowieso demnächst da passt so ein Angebot ja ganz gut.
Danke für den Tipp die Angebot auf Amazon.co.uk. sind momentan ja einfach zu verlockend.


----------



## McDrake (26. März 2009)

*AW: DSi vs. DSl*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 26.03.2009 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich 2 DSi vorbestellt habe, habe ich das auch gefragt (nach der Diskussion hier, warum der DSi unnötig ist). Laut dem Verkäufer wird der DSlite von offizieller Seite nicht billiger, und Nintendo wird wohl langsam das Gerät "auslaufen" lassen.


In der Schweiz wird der DS Lite für 239.- (wie bisher) und der DS Lite I für 269.- verkauft.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. März 2009)

*.*

*Gesamtumsätze im Jahr 2008 für alle Systeme:*


```
[b]Country		Population	Av. market spend    Revenue 2008	Market Share[/b]

USA		306,088,000	$ 71.98		$ 22,031,000,000	40.57 %
United K.	60,975,000	$ 111.95	$ 6,825,961,080		12.57 %
Japan		127,433,494	$ 50.57		$ 6,443,666,600		11.87 %
France		62,448,977	$ 66.46		$ 4,150,274,560		7.64 %
Germany		82,060,000	$ 47.35		$ 3,885,243,440		7.16 %
Canada		33,596,000	$ 62.21		$ 2,090,000,000		3.85 %
Spain		46,157,822	$ 43.74		$ 2,018,747,680		3.72 %
Italy		59,905,225	$ 29.72		$ 1,780,501,620		3.28 %
Australia	21,700,000	$ 62.39		$ 1,353,772,000		2.49 %
Netherlands	16,492,230	$ 56.67		$ 934,657,620		1.72 %
Belgium		10,666,866	$ 56.57		$ 603,368,720		1.11 %
Sweden		9,234,209	$ 52.36		$ 483,540,820		0.89 %
Switzerland	7,700,200	$ 53.87		$ 414,807,629		0.76 %
Austria		8,316,487	$ 47.12		$ 391,907,720		0.72 %
Hong Kong	7,008,900	$ 37,24		$ 261,000,000		0.48 %
Portugal	10,676,910	$ 22.97		$ 245,294,760		0.45 %
Denmark		5,511,451	$ 30.95		$ 170,550,000		0.31 %
Finland		5,330,150	$ 22.88		$ 121,942,510		0.23 %
Norway		4,805,437	$ 19.77		$ 94,996,280		0.18 %

[b]Total		886,107,358	$ 61.28		$ 54,301,233,039	100.00 %[/b]
```
*Revenue = Handhelds + Consoles + PC (if available)
**Hong Kong = GfK estimates from 09/17/2008


*Curreny rates:*
1 Euro = 1,40974 US Dollar
1 Yen = 0,01106 US Dollar
1 A. Dollar = 0,6907 US Dollar
1 Swiss Fr. = 0,94731 US Dollar
1 Danish Krone = 0,1895 US Dollar
1 Norwegian Krone = 	0,14221 US Dollar
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*all as of 12/31/2008


*Sources:*
United Kingdom, France, Germany, Spain, Italy, Netherlands, Belgium, Sweden, Portugal, Japan, Canada, Australia, Finland, Denmark, Norway, Austria, Switzerland,*** Kong[/url]

Quell: http://www.consolewars.de/messageboard/showpost.php?p=2712122&postcount=6904


----------



## Bonkic (27. März 2009)

*AW: .*

witzig, dass grad die engländer die zockernation schlechthin zu sein scheinen.
liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass der pc dort wirklich gar keine rolle spielt, im gegensatz (zu teilen) von kontinentaleuropa.
wobei man auch da sicher wieder fragen, warum eigentlich.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. März 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Bonkic am 27.03.2009 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> witzig, dass grad die engländer die zockernation schlechthin zu sein scheinen.
> liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass der pc dort wirklich gar keine rolle spielt, im gegensatz (zu teilen) von kontinentaleuropa.
> wobei man auch da sicher wieder fragen, warum eigentlich.




UK ist vor Japan mit halb so viel Einwohnern   
Liegt das nur an den Währungen und der Kaufkraft? (wobei man ja gerade bei den Japanern den Eindruck hat, die geben für jeden Schnickschnack Geld aus)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. März 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 27.03.2009 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> UK ist vor Japan mit halb so viel Einwohnern
> Liegt das nur an den Währungen und der Kaufkraft?


Könnte schon sein. So groß ist der Unterschied beim Revenue nicht. Da könnten die Importe vielleicht den Ausschlag gegeben haben.

Ansonsten der Höhenflug der Wii ist in Japan ja auch schon einige Zeit vorbei.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. März 2009)

*AW: .*

ich poste ja normalerweise keine News zu Emulatoren, aber kam es schon mal vor dass zu einer aktuellen Heimkonsole ein (ausreichend spielbarer) Emulator entwickelt wurde, der auch noch besser aussieht? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXEwDsssA94&fmt=22


----------



## HanFred (30. März 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 30.03.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ich poste ja normalerweise keine News zu Emulatoren, aber kam es schon mal vor dass zu einer aktuellen Heimkonsole ein (ausreichend spielbarer) Emulator entwickelt wurde, der auch noch besser aussieht?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXEwDsssA94&fmt=22


wow... das ist wohl nur möglich, weil die Wii noch quasi ein Camecube ist.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. März 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 30.03.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ich poste ja normalerweise keine News zu Emulatoren, aber kam es schon mal vor dass zu einer aktuellen Heimkonsole ein (ausreichend spielbarer) Emulator entwickelt wurde, der auch noch besser aussieht?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXEwDsssA94&fmt=22


"Besser aussieht" ist hier rein subjektiv und hängt auch vom Spiel ab. Die Auflösung ist höher. Thats it. Smash sieht auf meinem Metz Borneo von den Farben und der Intensität genauso aus, wie auf dem Video. Beim Emu-Video von Mario Kart Wii sieht man hingegen die Schattenseiten einer höheren Auflösung - zumal es dort auch zu wahrnehmbaren Framedrops kommt.

Und das bei dem System: E8400 @ 4GHz + 4GB Ballistix DDR2 RAM + XFX GTX 260 216 Black Edition.

Kenne mich aber nicht mit Emus und den vergleichbaren Ergebnissen aus. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Iceman (30. März 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 30.03.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> "Besser aussieht" ist hier rein subjektiv und hängt auch vom Spiel ab. Die Auflösung ist höher. Thats it. Smash sieht auf meinem Metz Borneo von den Farben und der Intensität genauso aus, wie auf dem Video. Beim Emu-Video von Mario Kart Wii sieht man hingegen die Schattenseiten einer höheren Auflösung - zumal es dort auch zu wahrnehmbaren Framedrops kommt.
> 
> Und das bei dem System: E8400 @ 4GHz + 4GB Ballistix DDR2 RAM + XFX GTX 260 216 Black Edition.
> 
> ...



Höhere Auflösung + eventuell AA/AF ist objektiv "besser aussehen" 

Und das es bei einer Emulation zu Rucklern und Grafikfehlern kommt ist völlig normal. Afaik können selbst die besten Playstation 2 Emulatoren nicht alle Spiele fehlerfrei abspielen obwohl die Konsole uralt ist 

Vor dem Hintergrund bin ich sogar sehr überrascht wie gut die Wii Emulation offensichtlich schon ist.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. März 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Iceman am 30.03.2009 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 30.03.2009 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist wohl auch der Punkt, das wird sich natürlich weiter entwickeln. So weit ich mich erinnere grenzten die ersten PS2-Emulator-Versuche ja schon an unspielbar.
Außerdem sieht man, dass es nicht nur eine Hochskalierung ist sondern zumindest dieses Spiel wirklich nativ höher aufgelöst berechnet wird. Ähnlich wie bei FFXII, da hat man mit dem Emu den Bildern nach zu urteilen auch eine Steigerung hinbekommen.
Sowas dürfte ruhig mal bei diversen Abwärtskompatibilitäten bedacht werden^^


----------



## Bonkic (31. März 2009)

*Wii games must sell 1m to make a profit*



> Nintendo of America boss Reggie Fils-Aime has said Wii games don't start making money for their publishers until a million copies have been shifted.
> 
> That's according to an article in the New York Times, which also reports the average budget for making and marketing a game these days is USD million (GBP 17.5 million / EUR 18.8 million). However, the majority of titles only sell a maximum of 150,000 units.
> 
> ...



_eurogamer_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wii games must sell 1m to make a profit*



			
				Bonkic am 31.03.2009 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

>



das sind 7 weniger von Nintendo als ich gedacht hätte 


Aber woher kommt wieder die Zahl 1mio, Spiele haben unterschiedliche Entwicklungskosten und gerade bei der Wii sollten die ja durchgehend geringer sein (und bei 360/Ps3 gab es auch nicht gerade soooo viele Titel die mehr als 1mio verkauft haben, das wäre ja dann ein reines Verlustgeschäft  ).
Könnte mir höchstens vorstellen, dass Nintendo die Wii-Spiele auch günstiger an den Handel verkauft (und nicht der Handel auf seine übliche Gewinnmarge verzichtet) und daher mehr verkauft werden muss.
edit: durchschnittlich überlesen


----------



## crackajack (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wii games must sell 1m to make a profit*



			
				Bonkic am 31.03.2009 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> > *NPD figures show that of the 486 games release for Wii, just 16 have sold more than a million copies - and nine of those are Nintendo first-party titles.*


Wenn das so weiter geht, müsste die wii-hd doch bald kommen, um Portierungen von den anderen Konsolen und vom Pc zu ermöglichen? Ansonsten bleibt Nintendo auf dem Casualgamer, der kaum Spiele kauft, sitzen, verdient zwar an jeder Konsole, auch mit den eigenen Spielen, aber praktisch nichts an Lizenzgebühren.
Wirklich rosig ist das doch auch nicht gerade?


----------



## Rabowke (31. März 2009)

*Fight Night Round 4*

Neue Bilder vom "Edelboxer":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle und weitere Bilder


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wii games must sell 1m to make a profit*



			
				crackajack am 31.03.2009 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 31.03.2009 11:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist halt keine wirkliche Veränderung gegenüber N64 und vor allem GC. Die Toptitel (und vor allem hohe Verkaufszahlen) kommen immer noch fast nur von Nintendo und die Third-Party-Hersteller haben höchstens nun die Möglichkeit eine casual-Zielgruppe anzusprechen (aber wie du schon sagst, die kaufen nicht gerade die meisten Spiele).

Man muss ja nur schauen wie Madworld nun (zumindest in Europa) gefloppt ist, obwohl es überhaupt gar keine Wii-Spiele in letzter Zeit gab oder gar ähnliche Spiele Konkurrenz machen würden.


Mir fällt aber eine Sache ein, wie Nintendo noch etwas (aus meiner Sicht) richtig gutes aus der Wii machen könnte. Sie haben so viel Geld eingenommen, dass sie nun genug Ressourcen haben müssten um mehrere "Core"-Games und vor allem neue IPs (jaja innovative Gameplaymechaniken, bringt imo aber nix wenn man NUR das x-te zelda, mario usw. vorgesetzt bekommt) entwickeln zu können.
Wenn damit die angefixten Wiifit-Spieler vielleicht zu den "richtigen" Spielen geleitet werden, hätte Nintendo den Markt für uns Spieler tatsächlich vergrößert und nicht nur ein neues Casual-Segment geschaffen.


Die nächste Nintendo Konsole wird imo zeitgleich mit der 360 (PS3 vermutlich später?) erscheinen und technisch auf gleichem Niveau sein - oder sie machen weiterhin so viel Geld mit der Wii, dass sie das ganze komplett ignorieren ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. März 2009)

*AW: Wii games must sell 1m to make a profit*



			
				Bonkic am 31.03.2009 11:02 schrieb:
			
		

> > Nintendo of America boss Reggie Fils-Aime has said Wii games don't start making money for their publishers until a million copies have been shifted.


 ALso das klingt doch reichlich komisch. Nur mal an Hand der Pi x Daumen-Formel (Publishergewinn 20 bis 22$ pro Spiel und da ist der Euro-Gewinn ja nicht dabei.)
25.000.000$ geteilt durch 20$ = 1.250.000 Exemplare für ein Next-Gen-Game.

Irgendwo hier im Thread war auch mal ne Aussage vin Ubi Soft, was die so pro Entwicklung auf einer Plattform einplanen. *such*


----------



## Bonkic (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wii games must sell 1m to make a profit*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 31.03.2009 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 31.03.2009 11:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das ist nicht nur komisch, das KANN nur unsinn sein.
wenn bislang gerade mal ~2% von knapp 500 titeln gewinn abgeworfen hätten, wären schon längst alle 3rd parties abgesprungen.
das gegenteil ist der fall.
abgesehen davon bezweifele ich, dass viele der schrottigen minispielesammlungen bspw, die es ja nun wirklich zu hauf gibt, auch nur annähernd solche kosten verschlungen haben.

warum der gute reggie, der es ja eigentlich besser wissen müsste, so was behauptet, weiss ich auch nicht.
ist ja eigentlich eher kontraproduktiv, würde ich meinen.


----------



## Bonkic (1. April 2009)

*Geniale Dreamcast Modifikation*

Dream Tablet

geil!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (1. April 2009)

*AW: Geniale Dreamcast Modifikation*



			
				Bonkic am 01.04.2009 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Dream Tablet
> 
> geil!


Mit dem Zocken klappt's bei dem Typen aber nicht so.  

Tüftelei liegt dem schon eher.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wii games must sell 1m to make a profit*



			
				Bonkic am 01.04.2009 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist nicht nur komisch, das KANN nur unsinn sein.


Es gibt eine neue Aussage von Nintendo dazu:


> "Finally, one clarification on the story we did Monday on this subject. For the story, Nintendo had told me that publishers of Wii games need to sell only one million games to turn a profit. The company wrote me to say that it meant that publishers can make a profit selling fewer than one million copies of a particular game. Nintendo declined to be any more specific about a number."


http://kotaku.com/5191706/%5Bupdate%5D-how-many-copies-does-a-wii-game-need-to-sell-to-make-money

Aber dafür legt man gleich nach:
Gebrauchte Spiele sind nicht im Interesse der Kunden
lol


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. April 2009)

*AW: Wii games must sell 1m to make a profit*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 01.04.2009 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 01.04.2009 11:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vielleicht gingen sie ja nur von ihren eigenen Spiele (die ja doch teils lange in Entwicklung sind, was eben Geld kostet). Wirklich hilfreich ist die Richtigstellung nämlich nicht. Da es als Durchschnitt angegeben war, geht das schließlich auch in die andere Richtung und ich bezweifle dass es auf der Wii einen einzigen Titel gibt (wahrscheinlich nicht mal Zelda oder Mario), der weit über 1 Mio verkaufen müsste um Gewinn abzuliefern.
Könnte mich höchstens vorstellen, dass man mit Gewinn eine recht große und unterschiedliche Spannen meint, damit es sich lohnt. 5€ über den Investitionen ist auch Gewinn, aber schätze mal die wollen mehr ^^


@Gebrauchtspiele: Die sind tatsächlich so etwas die "neuen" Raubkopien in den Augen der Publisher. Allerdings kann man es auch verstehen, wenn man den Markt speziell in den USA betrachtet (gerade wegen den Angeboten die z.B. Gamestop bietet, da kauft man das schnell durchgespielte 10h-Story-Spiel gleich wieder zurück und verkauft ergo das gleiche Spiel noch im Release-Zeitraum zweimal. Super Geschäft für Gamestop, nicht so sehr für die Spieleentwickler, in dieser Masse zumindest)


----------



## Solon25 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wii games must sell 1m to make a profit*

Silent Hill 1 Remake



> Silent Hill: Homecoming konnte bisher nicht so recht überzeugen. Zu actionreich das Gameplay und zu verwirrend die Story, dass es sich gegen den Durchstarter Resident Evil 5 behaupten könnte. Drum will sich Konami jetzt wieder auf die Wurzeln besinnen - mit einem Wii-exklusiven Ableger in Form der Neuauflage des ersten Teils.
> In der aktuellen Ausgabe der Zeitschrift Nintendo Power wurde nun ein "neues" Silent Hill enthüllt, das ausschließlich für die Nintendo-Konsole vorgesehen ist. Es soll sich hierbei um eine Neuinterpretation des ersten Teils handeln, allerdings ist es das Ziel der Produzenten, dass sich das Spiel auch anders anfühlt als das Original auf der Playstation 1. Die Charaktere spielen z.B. andere Rollen, die Story nimmt neue Wendungen und die Geschehnisse werden verändert erzählt.
> 
> Trotzdem werdet ihr wieder in die Rolle von Harry Mason schlüpfen und auf der Suche nach eurer Tochter sein. Viele bekannte Elemente aus dem ersten Teil werden in dem Titel auch vorhanden sein. Derzeit hört die Wii-Portierung auf den Namen Silent Hill Shattered Memories, geplant sind auch neue Grusel-Szenen, das Auftreten bekannter Charaktere und die sinnvolle Ausnutzung der Wii-typischen Elemente.


Quelle

Schade, das für mich immer noch beste Silent Hill nur für die Wii


----------



## Bonkic (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wii games must sell 1m to make a profit*



			
				Solon25 am 02.04.2009 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Silent Hill 1 Remake




das wird kein remake, sondern eine "reimagination".


----------



## Solidus_Dave (2. April 2009)

*AW: Wii games must sell 1m to make a profit*



			
				Solon25 am 02.04.2009 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, das für mich immer noch beste Silent Hill nur für die Wii



Für dich könnte aber dann im schlimmsten Fall der Untertitel vom Spiel gelten: Shattered Memories


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. April 2009)

*Sonys Meinung zum DSi*

*Sony-PR zum DSi-Launch*


> If Nintendo is really committed to reaching a broader, more diverse audience of gamers beyond the "kids" market that they've always engaged, there isn't much new with the DSi to support that. Significant gamer demographic groups are being ignored, and there continues to be limited opportunities for games from external publishers to do well on the DSi. Compare that with the PSP platform, where we have many blockbuster franchises from our publishing partners launching this year, representing a wide variety of genres and targeting diverse demographics. Games such as Rock Band Unplugged from MTV Games, Assassin's Creed from Ubisoft, Dissidia Final Fantasy from Square Enix, and Hannah Montana from Disney demonstrate the commitment that publishers have to the PSP. From our own first-party studios, we're launching unique versions of LittleBigPlanet and MotorStorm, and we're also planning a steady stream of downloadable games -- both new titles and PSone classics -- to add to the content that PSP owners can already purchase wirelessly through PlayStation Store.
> - John Koller, Director of Hardware Marketing for Sony Computer Entertainment America


 http://blog.wired.com/games/2009/04/sonys-ludicrous.html

Passend dazu:


> Koller [Sony]: Our primary focus, and about 40 percent of our demographic right now, is in that 13- to 17-year-old consumer base. […]we've obviously made some noise about the Hannah Montana pack and some other products that we'll be launching for that demographic. But for digital, the 13-and-older crowd is who we're looking at.[…]


http://blog.wired.com/games/2009/03/qa-sonys-john-k.html

Und: Who Are Japan's Biggest DS Users?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://kotaku.com/5058974/who-are-japans-biggest-ds-users


----------



## McDrake (6. April 2009)

*AW: Sonys Meinung zum DSi*

Den DSi mag ich wirklich sehr.
Hab mir am Release (ok einen Tag davor) so ein Teil gekauft, da der Akku meines alten DS langsam den Geist aufgab und das Display der ersten Generation ja wirklich nicht so doll war.

Die Kamera und die Sound- & Fotosoftware sind ein hübsches Gadget, mehr aber wohl nicht.
Auf den Browser war ich sehr gespannt. Den konnte ich am ersten Tag noch nicht downloaden, da der Shop erst am nächsten Tag öffnete.
Tags darauf konnte ich dann auch auf den Shop zugreifen und hatte als Begrüssungsgeschenk gleich mal 1000 Punkte auf meinem Konto. Nett!

Den Gratis-Browser (Opera) hab ich dann auch gleich runtergeladen und muss sagen, dass der mir sehr gut gefällt. Hab Testmässig mal jenen von der PSP und denjenigen vom DSi, spiegelonline gleichzeitig aufmachen lassen.
Der Vergleich auf jener Page fällt relativ schwer.. oder doch einfach? Die PSP kann die Seiten einfach nicht sauber darstellen.
Aber die Navigation beim DSi ist einfach um einiges besser und komfortabler und sicherlich schneller, als der kostenpflichtige Browser auf den alten DS-Geräten.

Auch kann ich beim DSi mich auf PCG einloggen und ins Forum. Das hab ich beim PSP einfach nie geschafft :/


----------



## nikiburstr8x (6. April 2009)

*AW: Sonys Meinung zum DSi*



			
				McDrake am 06.04.2009 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch kann ich beim DSi mich auf PCG einloggen und ins Forum. Das hab ich beim PSP einfach nie geschafft :/


"Malst" du dann etwa deine Postings?


----------



## eX2tremiousU (6. April 2009)

*AW: Sonys Meinung zum DSi*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.04.2009 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> *Sony-PR zum DSi-Launch*


Köstlich.   
Aber das war doch bestimmt ein Witz zum 1. April oder? John Koller glaubt doch nicht tatsächlich, was er da erzählt? Hat der sich mal sein Lineup angeguckt? Und ob Hannah Montana bzw. Assassins Creed jetzt große Ankündigungen sind, die einen "größeren Markt" erreichen, möchte ich auch mal bezweifeln. Square Enix hingegen veröffentlicht ja gefühlt alle 3 Wochen ein neues (~ Remake) JRPG für den DS, und insgesamt ist ein Core-Markt durchaus vorhanden. Jedenfalls stärker, als auf der PSP. Kam da in den letzten Monaten überhaupt ein neues Spiel raus (ein größeres)? Also auf dem DS habe ich jetzt ein wirklich fantastisches GTA, ein tolles Anno, viele Rollenspiele, 2 sehr ordentliche Age of Empires-Versionen, einen alten aber immer noch tollen Shooter (Metroid Prime), Funracer wie Diddy Kong-Racing und Mario Kart, Solide Strategie / Taktik wie EndWar, Panzer Tactics, Advance Wars, Tactical Assault und eben etliche Casual-Spiele, die gar nicht mal so schlecht sind, und dank der Steuerung wenigstens im Bus oder Bahn für 15 Minuten Spaß bringen (Gehirn-Jogging).

Regards, eX!

BTW: Ich selbst habe den DSi nicht gekauft, meine bessere Hälfte hat den aber von mir bekommen - weil sie ihn wollte, trotz Debatte „DSlite vs. DSi“. Ist eine tolle mobile Konsole. Die Musikwiedergabe geht, der Browser ist wie erwähnt sehr ordentlich und die Kameras machen tatsächlich Spaß. Gut, wer jetzt das traurige Klischee vom einsamen Elite-Zocker ist, der im dunklen Keller seine Core-Games mürrisch runterspielt, und nicht über den Tellerrand guckt, weil ihm das seine „Ehre“ verbietet, der wird mit dem Gerät wohl nichts anfangen können. Aber in geselliger Runde mit echten Menschen ist das Ding ein ulkiger Spaß. Werde mir den wohl auch im Laufe des Jahres zulegen.

Natürlich ist das ein Lifestyle-Gerät. Aber was ist daran verkehrt? Apple produziert seit Jahren Lifestyle-Geräte, die sich oftmals nur im Detail von der Vorgängergeneration unterscheiden (bis auf die Touch-Generation). Und es kommt an.

Browser: Der PSP-Browser ist eine Katastrophe. Ich weiß nicht warum Sony das nicht gebacken bekommt, das Ding endlich zu optimieren. Einige Seiten werden fehlerhaft dargestellt (Spiegel, Gametrailers.com, Gamestar quasi alle Seiten mit hohem Flashaufkommen), oder Elemente werden schlicht nicht geladen (Flickr). Da gibt es diverse Firmware-Updates für die PSP, aber der Browser ist noch immer ein Knieschuss. Mal von der grausigen Bedienung abgesehen...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wii games must sell 1m to make a profit*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 02.04.2009 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 02.04.2009 18:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh und es erscheint außerdem für PS2 und PSP 
http://www.consolewars.de/news/24281/silent_hill_shattered_memories_offiziell_angekuendigt/


----------



## McDrake (7. April 2009)

*AW: Sonys Meinung zum DSi*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 06.04.2009 07:53 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 06.04.2009 00:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo
lch schreib gleich auf den Screen


// Posting ausschiesslich mit Schrifterkennung geschrieben.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. April 2009)

*AW: Sonys Meinung zum DSi*

Wer gedacht hat, Fanboys sind vor allem im Westen schlimm:

Tales of Vesperia kommt ja nun auch für die PS3 (hui, welch Überraschung  ), übrigens netterweise auch mit mehr Inhalten wie z.B. die nun vollständige Vertonung der Dialoge.
Das sehen die Japaner, die sich extra wegen dem Spiel eine 360 gekauft haben (welche ja nicht gerade die übliche Konsole für Japaner ist), nun als große Unverschämtheit:
http://www.sankakucomplex.com/2009/04/07/otaku-rage-over-ps3-tales-betrayal/


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (7. April 2009)

*yakuza 3*

ich will sobald als möglich ne yakuza 3 us version oder euro ......ich finds so schade hört man nichts neues. auf japanisch verpasst man einfach die ganze story. siehe demo.....los sega ihr flaschen englische untertitel reichen, dann ghet das japan feeling auch nicht verloren...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. April 2009)

*AW: yakuza 3*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 07.04.2009 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ich will sobald als möglich ne yakuza 3 us version oder euro ......ich finds so schade hört man nichts neues. auf japanisch verpasst man einfach die ganze story. siehe demo.....los sega ihr flaschen englische untertitel reichen, dann ghet das japan feeling auch nicht verloren...




ich überlege ob ich noch die PS2-teile neu nachkaufen soll damit die Verkaufszahlen der Serie im Westen steigen  Gab ja letztes US-Zahlen zu beiden Teilen und die waren extrem niedrig Oo   
englische Untertitel wie bei Teil 2 würden mir auch schon reichen. Auf japanisch macht das Spiel aber wiederum wenig Sinn für mich, da der RPG-Anteil bzw- die Story schon groß sind.

Vom Spinoff Yakuza Kenzan gibt es aber immer noch nur die japanische Version (auch keine englische für Asien) ...

Die Demos von den PS3-Teilen waren so klasse :/


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (8. April 2009)

*AW: yakuza 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 07.04.2009 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 07.04.2009 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja ich hoffe sehr die werden umgesetzt. für mich ist es das neue shenmue. ich fands wirklich erfrischend ....mit der richtigen vermarktung würde das hier schon einschlagen. vielleicht nicht wie gta 4 aber das muss es ja nicht .....


----------



## Bonkic (8. April 2009)

*Wii Spiele sind beschissen!*



> It's innovative but low-tech; it's accessible for gamers, but difficult to nail from a game design perspective; it has a large install base, but one that has proven tough for third-parties to crack.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Electronic Entertainment Design and Research analyst Jesse Divnich asks again: If your videogame-illiterate (and ficticious) Aunt Sheila walked into a store and bought you a Wii game, what are the chances that it would be a quality title?
> 
> From the Wii's launch through 2008, four percent of Wii games, or 12 games, have rated over 85 percent on average. Fifty-four percent of Wii games, or 155 titles, have rated below 65 percent.
> 
> ...



_edge_online_


----------



## McDrake (11. April 2009)

*Playstation 3 Home*

Tach mal wieder.
Ich hab mich eben mal, nach langer Zeit wiedermal ins "Home" der PS3 eingeloggt.
Da gibts ja inzwischen ganz nette Sachen.
Zum Beispiel das Resident Evil-Areal, in dem man wohl, sofern man das Game hat, einige spezielle Sachen anscheuen kann. Coole Idee.
Die FarCry-Location ist hingegen eher öde.
Im Kino gibts nicht nur spezielle Trailer (Star Trek mit Vorwort von Hr. Abrams), sondern auch Kurzfilme.
Genial ist auch die Redbull-Arena. Da kann man sogar einen Airrace fliegen und sich mit den Besten messen. Coole Werbeplattform!
Meine Bestzeit 51,irgendwas

Also, wer schon lang nicht mehr im "Home" war, kann ruhig mal wieder reinschauen.
Ich persönlich war erst zu Beginn mal drin und danach nie mehr.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (11. April 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 Home*



			
				McDrake am 11.04.2009 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach mal wieder.
> Ich hab mich eben mal, nach langer Zeit wiedermal ins "Home" der PS3 eingeloggt.
> Da gibts ja inzwischen ganz nette Sachen.
> Zum Beispiel das Resident Evil-Areal, in dem man wohl, sofern man das Game hat, einige spezielle Sachen anscheuen kann. Coole Idee.
> ...




Schau auf jede Fall mal in die "geheime" Lounge rein. Eingang dafür ist ein Graffiti an der Wand des Home-Platzes (links von den Apartments aus). Dort kannst du an einer Art virtuelle Schnitzeljagd/Adventure teilnehmen, was viral auch in das Internet und reale Welt übergeht. Mit der Zeit kann man immer mehr Rätsel dort lösen und dadurch fortschreiten.
Anders als in den anderen Spaces wird man auch mit einem Intro sowie einem (begleitendem) Sprecher begrüßt.

Die zur Zeit netten Inhalte im Kino sind mir auch aufgefallen, wollte eigentlich nur kurz die neuesten Gratis-Klamotten einsammeln. Ich bin normal nur in Home, wenn etwas neues rauskam aber da vieles teuer verkauft wird nehme ich alle gratis-Gegenstände die ich bekommen kann ^^


Wer Home nicht mit Leuten seiner Freundesliste nutzt sondern eher die Spaces etc anschauen möchte, sollte übrigens sich mal mit seinem US und Japan Account in Home einloggen. Zwar ist Home dann in deren Landessprache, aber sie haben einige nette Game-Spaces, die es im PAL-Home noch nicht gibt.
Z.B. in den USA Godfather 2 Areal mit Poker-Spiel in Home gegen andere oder der Guitar Hero Metallica Space inkl. Bühne und Musikspiel.
In Japan gibts ein paar spezielle wie die von Namco oder Irem, aber vor allem der Game-Space zu Siren.
Bei diesem darf man in kleinen Gruppen das Krankenhaus aus dem Spiel erkunden, den Zombie-Krankenschwestern ausweichen, kleine Rätsel lösen (zumindest einer muss das für das vorankommen machen) und eben unter einem Zeitlimit lebend den Ausgang erreichen. In diesem Bereich bekommt man sogar einen Taschenlampen-Kegel und den Grieselfilter aus dem Horrorspiel verpasst 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOpXSHCW7IA
zudem sind die Standard-Areale in jeder Region meist unterschiedlich.


----------



## McDrake (12. April 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 Home*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 11.04.2009 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau auf jede Fall mal in die "geheime" Lounge rein...


Danke für die Infos!
Werd ich heut mal ausprobieren!


----------



## McDrake (13. April 2009)

*AW: Playstation 3 Home*



			
				McDrake am 12.04.2009 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 11.04.2009 23:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diese ganze Xi-Story ist ja wirklich eine abgefahrene Sache. Spannend und sehr durchdacht.
Hab noch nie so viel Zeit vor der PS3 verbracht


----------



## Bonkic (15. April 2009)

*Bewegte Bilder aus der FF XIII-Demo*

FFXIII demo - three direct-feed movies


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. April 2009)

*AW: Bewegte Bilder aus der FF XIII-Demo*



			
				Bonkic am 15.04.2009 13:32 schrieb:
			
		

> FFXIII demo - three direct-feed movies




hier alternative Aufnahmen (youtube, "HD"), erste 40min
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMzMZUL8okg&feature=PlayList&p=5B4F1983A53A9B48&index=0&playnext=1


ich bin stolz aber auch traurig dass ich mir das ganze nicht für 60-90$ bestellt habe  Aber dann auch noch das Risiko, dass der Film region-locked sein könnte war zu viel ^^
Aber will den Film unbedingt :/ , USA ist jetzt am 2. Juni dran (mit was zu FFXIII aber offensichtlich nicht der Demo) und zu Europa weiß man aber noch nix...
Die Demo wäre aber ein netter Bonus, zumal SE die sicher nicht einfach als Download anbieten wird.


Sieht wie erwartet toll aus, Kampfsystem ist übrigens nur zu 50% in der Demo, was auch immer das heißen mag. Hätte mir aber mehr etwas in Richtung FFXII gewünscht (keine Zufallskämpfe/Umblendungen), aber noch ist das Spiel ja nicht da. Schön wäre es auch, wenn man die Welt wieder so frei begehbar wie in FFXII wäre und nicht ganz so linear wie in FFX.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. April 2009)

*AW: Bewegte Bilder aus der FF XIII-Demo*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.04.2009 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht wie erwartet toll aus, Kampfsystem ist übrigens nur zu 50% in der Demo, was auch immer das heißen mag. Hätte mir aber mehr etwas in Richtung FFXII gewünscht (keine Zufallskämpfe/Umblendungen), aber noch ist das Spiel ja nicht da. Schön wäre es auch, wenn man die Welt wieder so frei begehbar wie in FFXII wäre und nicht ganz so linear wie in FFX.


Wenn die Welt frei begehbar sein soll, machen Zufallskämpfe kaum Sinn.
Das würde die Levels nur unnötig "strecken", wie es in Rogue Galaxy der Fall ist.
(Was ich mich über diesen Umstand schon aufegeregt habe ... ^^)

Übersichtliche Maps mit sichtbaren Gegnern würde ich mir wünschen. Ob man dann wie in FF12 in dieser Ansicht kämpft oder ein extra Kampfschirm aufgerufen wird, sobald man einem Gegner nahe kommt, ist mir eigentlich egal.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. April 2009)

*AW: Bewegte Bilder aus der FF XIII-Demo*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 15.04.2009 20:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Übersichtliche Maps mit sichtbaren Gegnern würde ich mir wünschen. Ob man dann wie in FF12 in dieser Ansicht kämpft oder ein extra Kampfschirm aufgerufen wird, sobald man einem Gegner nahe kommt, ist mir eigentlich egal.



Wenn es so bleibt wie in der Demo gezeigt, also Gegner sichtbar und dann bei Kontakt Umblendung in einen Kampfbildschirm (ohne dass man wie bei FFXII "Links" bekommen kann), fände ich das auch noch toll.
Aber in der Famitsu-Übersetzung stand auch etwas von Zufallskämpfen in der Vollversion, hoffentlich wurde da etwas missverstanden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. April 2009)

*.*

*Killzone 2 nun offiziell bei 1 Million Verkäufen (weltweit)*


> SCEA has just announced that its flagship "only on PlayStation" game has sold over one million copies worldwide, making it "the biggest initial success at retail of any first-party PS3 title to date."
> 
> It's taken Killzone 2 nearly seven weeks to reach the million milestone[…] In comparison, Super Smash Bros. Brawl took a mere week to reach that magic number; Gears of War 2 managed to sell twice that much in its first week.


 http://www.joystiq.com/2009/04/16/killzone-2-sells-more-than-one-million-copies-worldwide/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. April 2009)

*AW: .*

*NPD: US-Hard- & Softwarezahlen für März 09*

*Hardwarezahlen*

```
System			März09		[url=http://www.consolewars.de/news/20183/aktuelle_hard-_und_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_den_usa/]März08[/url]		Veränderung
Wii			601.000		721.000		-120.000
Nintendo DS		563.000		698.000		-135.000
Xbox 360		330.000		262.000		+68.000
PlayStation 3		218.000		257.000		-39.000
Playstation Portable	168.000		297.000		-129.000
PlayStation 2		112.000		216.000		-104.000
```


*Softwarezahlen*

```
RESIDENT EVIL 5*		CAPCOM		360	938K 
POKEMON PLATINUM		NINTENDO	NDS	805K 
HALO WARS*			MICROSOFT	360	639K 
RESIDENT EVIL 5*		CAPCOM		PS3	585K 
WII FIT W/BALANCE BOARD		NINTENDO	WII	541K 
MLB '09: THE SHOW		SONY		PS3	305K 
KILLZONE 2			SONY		PS3	296K 
WII PLAY W/REMOTE		NINTENDO	WII	281K 
MARIO KART W/WHEEL		NINTENDO	WII	278K 
MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL 2K9	TAKE 2		360	205K
```
(*includes CE, GOTY editions, bundles, etc. but not those bundled with hardware)



```
Mar-08*         Mar-09           CHG  Quarter 1 08     Quarter 1 09   CHG
Video Games     $1.72 Billion   $1.43 Billion    -17% $4.24 Billion   $4.25 Billion   0%   
VG Hardware     $552.04 Million $455.55 Million  -18% $1.41 Billion   $1.43 Billion   1%   
VG Software     $952.14 Million $792.83 Million  -17% $2.24 Billion   $2.21 Billion  -2%   
VG Accessories  217.55 Million  $185.67 Million  -15% $588.92 Million $604.47 Million 3%
```
(* Easter fell on 3/23/08 last year, which accounted for $121M in sales. This year, Easter fell on 4/12/09, most of which will hit April data.)




			
				Anita Frazier schrieb:
			
		

> While it might be tempting to jump to the conclusion that the sky is starting to fall on the video games industry given this months results, it's important to remember that two very big things are different this year than last. First, Easter fell in March last year whereas it fell in April this year, and last March included the release of Super Smash Bros.: Brawl, which went on to become the fourth best-selling game in 2008.
> 
> You might not think that Easter is that big of a gift-giving holiday, but our consumer data shows that 8% of industry unit sales were purchased for the Easter occasion in March 2008, accounting for $121M of that months' sales. We expect that most of Easter sales this year fell into the April reporting period and we'll see that reflected in next month's data.
> 
> ...



Datenquelle: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=917e4e987f05b86f36c9f37f82d0e1e1&t=358785


*Zahlennachteräge*
GTA Chinatown Wars - 89.000 Einheiten im März
Madworld - 66.000 / Sega zufrieden


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. April 2009)

*AW: .*

*Mehr März 09-US-Charts (ohne Zahlen)*
Top 20 Games Overall:

   1. RESIDENT EVIL 5*    360     CAPCOM USA
   2. POKEMON PLATINUM VERSION    NDS     NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   3. HALO WARS*    360     MICROSOFT
   4. RESIDENT EVIL 5*    PS3     CAPCOM USA
   5. WII FIT    WII     NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   6. MLB '09: THE SHOW    PS3     SONY
   7. KILLZONE 2    PS3     SONY
   8. WII PLAY W/ REMOTE    WII     NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   9. MARIO KART W/WHEEL    WII     NINTENDO OF AMERICA
  10. MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL 2K9    360     TAKE 2 INTERACTIVE
  11. GUITAR HERO METALLICA    360     ACTIVISION BLIZZARD
  12. CALL OF DUTY: WORLD AT WAR*    360     ACTIVISION BLIZZARD
  13. STREET FIGHTER IV*    360     CAPCOM USA
  14. MARIO KART DS    NDS     NINTENDO OF AMERICA
  15. STREET FIGHTER IV*    PS3     CAPCOM USA
  16. NEW SUPER MARIO BROS    NDS     NINTENDO OF AMERICA
  17. PROFESSOR LAYTON AND THE CURIOUS VILLAGE    NDS     NINTENDO OF AMERICA
  18. MLB '09: THE SHOW    PS2     SONY
  19. HALO 3*    360     MICROSOFT
  20. LEGO STAR WARS: COMPLETE SAGA    WII     LUCASARTS

Top 10 Wii:

   1. WII FIT    NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   2. WII PLAY W/ REMOTE    NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   3. MARIO KART W/WHEEL    NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   4. LEGO STAR WARS: COMPLETE SAGA    LUCASARTS
   5. LINK'S CROSSBOW TRAINING    NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   6. GUITAR HERO WORLD TOUR*    ACTIVISION BLIZZARD
   7. GUITAR HERO METALLICA    ACTIVISION BLIZZARD
   8. NEW PLAY CONTROL! MARIO POWER TENNIS    NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   9. MADWORLD    SEGA OF AMERICA
  10. SONIC AND THE BLACK KNIGHT    SEGA OF AMERICA

Top 10 Xbox 360:

   1. RESIDENT EVIL 5*    CAPCOM USA
   2. HALO WARS*    MICROSOFT
   3. MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL 2K9    TAKE 2 INTERACTIVE
   4. GUITAR HERO METALLICA    ACTIVISION BLIZZARD
   5. CALL OF DUTY: WORLD AT WAR*    ACTIVISION BLIZZARD
   6. STREET FIGHTER IV*    CAPCOM USA
   7. HALO 3*    MICROSOFT
   8. TOM CLANCY'S H.A.W.X.    UBISOFT
   9. NBA 2K9    TAKE 2 INTERACTIVE
  10. WWE LEGENDS OF WRESTLEMANIA    THQ 

Top 10 PlayStation 2:

   1. MLB '09: THE SHOW    SONY
   2. NARUTO: ULTIMATE NINJA 4    NAMCO BANDAI GAMES OF AMERICA
   3. GRAND THEFT AUTO: SAN ANDREAS    TAKE 2 INTERACTIVE
   4. NBA 2K9    TAKE 2 INTERACTIVE
   5. MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL 2K9    TAKE 2 INTERACTIVE
   6. RESIDENT EVIL 4*    CAPCOM USA
   7. TOMB RAIDER: UNDERWORLD    EIDOS INTERACTIVE
   8. GOD OF WAR II    SONY
   9. CALL OF DUTY: WORLD AT WAR    ACTIVISION BLIZZARD
  10. GUITAR HERO WORLD TOUR*    ACTIVISION BLIZZARD 

Top 10 PlayStation 3:

   1. RESIDENT EVIL 5*    CAPCOM USA
   2. MLB '09: THE SHOW    SONY
   3. KILLZONE 2    SONY
   4. STREET FIGHTER IV*    CAPCOM USA
   5. GUITAR HERO METALLICA    ACTIVISION BLIZZARD
   6. TOM CLANCY'S H.A.W.X.    UBISOFT
   7. CALL OF DUTY: WORLD AT WAR    ACTIVISION BLIZZARD
   8. WWE LEGENDS OF WRESTLEMANIA    THQ
   9. SONIC'S ULTIMATE GENESIS COLLECTION    SEGA OF AMERICA
  10. NBA 2K9    TAKE 2 INTERACTIVE 

Top 10 Game Boy Advance:

   1. ASTEROIDS/PONG/YARS    DESTINATION SOFTWARE INC.
   2. UNO 52    DESTINATION SOFTWARE INC.
   3. PUPPY LUV: SPA & RESORT    ACTIVISION BLIZZARD
   4. BIG MUTHA TRUCKERS    DESTINATION SOFTWARE INC.
   5. VALUE GAME BUNDLE 14.99    MULTIPLE VIDEO GAME MANUFACTURER
   6. GBA SPYHUNTER/SUPERSPRINT    DESTINATION SOFTWARE INC.
   7. VAN HELSING    ACTIVISION BLIZZARD
   8. PRINCESS NATASHA: STUDENT SECRET AGENT    DESTINATION SOFTWARE INC.
   9. UNO/FREEFALL    DESTINATION SOFTWARE INC.
  10. GAUNTLET/RAMPART    DESTINATION SOFTWARE INC.

Top 10 Nintendo DS:

   1. POKEMON PLATINUM VERSION    NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   2. MARIO KART DS    NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   3. NEW SUPER MARIO BROS    NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   4. PROFESSOR LAYTON AND THE CURIOUS VILLAGE    NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   5. GRAND THEFT AUTO: CHINATOWN WARS    TAKE 2 INTERACTIVE
   6. LEGO STAR WARS: COMPLETE SAGA    LUCASARTS
   7. PHINEAS AND FERB    DISNEY INTERACTIVE STUDIOS
   8. MARIO PARTY    NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   9. SUPER MARIO 64 DS    NINTENDO OF AMERICA
  10. CLUB PENGUIN: ELITE PENGUIN FORCE    DISNEY INTERACTIVE STUDIOS

Top 10 PSP:

   1. MLB '09: THE SHOW    SONY
   2. RESISTANCE: RETRIBUTION    SONY
   3. PHANTASY STAR PORTABLE    SEGA OF AMERICA
   4. GRAND THEFT AUTO: LIBERTY CITY STORIES    TAKE 2 INTERACTIVE
   5. GRAND THEFT AUTO: VICE CITY STORIES    TAKE 2 INTERACTIVE
   6. IRON MAN    SEGA OF AMERICA
   7. MEDAL OF HONOR: HEROES 2    ELECTRONIC ARTS
   8. MIDNIGHT CLUB: LA REMIX    TAKE 2 INTERACTIVE
   9. WWE SMACKDOWN VS RAW 2008    THQ
  10. MX VS ATV UNLEASHED: ON THE EDGE    THQ 

Top 10 Portable Games (All):

   1. NDS POKEMON PLATINUM VERSION    NDS     NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   2. NDS MARIO KART DS    NDS     NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   3. NDS NEW SUPER MARIO BROS    NDS     NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   4. NDS PROFESSOR LAYTON AND THE CURIOUS VILLAGE    NDS     NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   5. NDS GRAND THEFT AUTO: CHINATOWN WARS    NDS     TAKE 2 INTERACTIVE
   6. NDS LEGO STAR WARS: COMPLETE SAGA    NDS     LUCASARTS
   7. NDS PHINEAS AND FERB    NDS     DISNEY INTERACTIVE STUDIOS
   8. PSP MLB '09: THE SHOW    NDS     SONY
   9. NDS MARIO PARTY    NDS     NINTENDO OF AMERICA
  10. NDS SUPER MARIO 64 DS    NDS     NINTENDO OF AMERICA

Top 10 Accessories

   1. WII NUNCHUK CONTROLLER    NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   2. 360 LIVE 1600 POINT GAME CARD    MICROSOFT
   3. WII REMOTE CONTROLLER W/ JACKET    NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   4. PS3 DUALSHOCK 3 WIRELESS CONTROLLER    SONY
   5. 360 LIVE 1 MONTH GOLD CARD    MICROSOFT
   6. WII REMOTE CONTROLLER    NINTENDO OF AMERICA
   7. 360 HEADSET    MICROSOFT
   8. 360 LIVE 12 MONTH GOLD CARD    MICROSOFT
   9. 360 LIVE 3 MONTH GOLD CARD    MICROSOFT
  10. WII WHEEL GRIP    NINTENDO OF AMERICA

*Inclusive of limited, collector's, instrument bundles
http://blog.wired.com/games/2009/04/march-2009s-top.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. April 2009)

*.*

*The Making of Uncharted: Drake's Fortune *


> Filmed January 22nd, 2009 at the Gnomon School of Visual Effects
> Uncharted was Naughty Dog's first game for the PlayStation 3 and presented a unique set of challenges to the developer of the smash-hit Jak and Daxter series. Using examples from the development of Uncharted, Lemarchand will describe the fast, collaborative, iterative way that things get done at “the Dog” and how the studio nearly doubled its size without losing its company culture.
> Running Time: 2 hrs 6 min


 http://www.gnomonschool.com/events/naughty_dog/naughty_dog.php


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. April 2009)

*.*

*PAL-Zahlen*

*Verkaufszahlen in England*

```
Release		Einheiten
PlayStation 2		11/2000		10.000.000
Nintendo DS		03/2005		8.800.000
Wii			12/2006		4.900.000
PlayStation Portable	09/2005		3.200.000
Xbox 360		12/2005		3.200.000
PlayStation 3		03/2007		1.900.000
```

*Gesamtzahlen für Frankreich, Spanien, Schweden, Dänemark, Norwegen, Tschechien und Australien*
Insgesamt wurden 42.7 Millionen Konsolen verkauft. Die PS3 wanderte insgesamt 300.000 öfters über die Ladentheke, als die Xbox 360.

http://www.consolewars.de/news/24409/hardware-gesamtverkaufszahlen_fuer_grobritannien/ / http://www.edge-online.com/news/uk-lifetime-hardware-sales-revealed


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. April 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.04.2009 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> *PAL-Zahlen*
> 
> ```
> Release		Einheiten
> ...



etwas verwirrend^^
also das da oben sind UK-only Zahlen.
Und in den genannten Ländern OHNE UK sieht es ähnlich aus, außer dass die PS3 mit 300k VOR der 360 liegt.
Zusammen trennten hier also im Januar 2009 die 360 und PS3 1mio Einheiten, mit der Angabe dass die PS3 16 Monate später erschienen ist.
Nimmt man noch "PS3-Länder" wie Deutschland und Italien dazu (sonst noch was großes in Europa?), könnte das mit dem Gleichstand in Gesamt PAL ja sogar etwa hinkommen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. April 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.04.2009 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> also das da oben sind UK-only Zahlen.


Stimmt, da hab ich was übersehen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. April 2009)

*.*

*Verkaufszahlen von Eidos: Tomb Raider, DeusEx, Hitman, Kane & Lynch und Just Cause*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Gamefront.de / Square Enix


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. April 2009)

*AW: .*

Lifetime-Verkaufszahlen von drei SE-Franchises (also auch Spinoffs):
Final Fantasy > 85mio
Dragon Quest > 47mio
Kingdom Hearts > 12 mio
http://kotaku.com/5223829/anyone-for-lifetime-final-fantasy-sales-figures


----------



## Bonkic (23. April 2009)

*AW: .*

@tomb raider- verkaufszahlen:

wie richte ich die -ehemals- wohl bekannteste marke der branche der, systematisch zu grunde?
ich war nie ein fan der serie, aber das ist schon traurig.


----------



## Rabowke (23. April 2009)

*Riddick XBox360 <> PS3*

Xbox360:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klick

PS3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klick


Hmm ...  
Bei Eurogamer.net gibts den kompletten Artikel!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. April 2009)

*AW: Riddick XBox360 <> PS3*



			
				Rabowke am 23.04.2009 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Xbox360:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




unschön :/ hätte schon erwartet, dass sie ihre Engine inzwischen für beide Konsole auf einem gleichwertigen Stand haben.
Allerdings sagt eurogamer ja selber, dass dieser krasse Unterschied wie in deinen Screens nur in einzelnen Szenen ist, sonst halt nur "blurrier" durch das quincunx AA (das ist aber dann auch ne ältere "Version oder? So viel ich weiß wurde dieser Blur-Nebeneffekt stark vermindert).
Bei der Auflösung bin ich aber etwas skeptisch, die Pixelzähler bei B3D meinen, das Spiel hat auf beiden Plattformen einen skalierbare Auflösung und daher unter 720p rutschen kann um die Performance zu erhalten (was erklären würde warum die PS3-Version nur in diesen einzelnen Szenen schlimm aussieht, da sie schlechter optimiert ist und die 360 hier nicht oder nicht so stark in der Auflösung absackt).
Wie immer würde ich mir aber wünschen, dass eurogamer (bzw. der Typ, der die für sie macht) die Vergleiche etwas "perfektioniert". Z.B. verwenden sie kein HDMI wofür die PS3 nun mal insbesondere ausgelegt ist und gleichen nicht einmal den Kontrast immer an.


Lustig aber dass wegen der schlechten Performance die PC-Version als schlechteste Version gewertet wird ^^
Stand jetzt dabei aber gibt es auch Unterschiede zwischen Remake und dem neuen Part?

denn so viel besser als die PC-Version vom original-Riddick sieht keine Version aus (sprich das remake hält heutzutage nicht ganz mit, natürlich war Riddick  aber auch bereits damals sehr hübsch)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich werde es mir aber wohl kaufen, da ich das Original damals ausgelassen hatte.
Wegen der schlechten Anpassung und weil ich noch genug zocken muss kaufe ich es aber erst, wenn es deutlich günstiger geworden ist (auch wenn man es jetzt schon für z.B. 41€ insgesamt bekommen kann, importe ftw ^^)



edit: oh und mir ist wie bei the darkness negativ in der Riddick-Demo aufgefallen, dass es automatisch 1080p wählt und man den Modus nicht "erzwingen" muss. Bei all meinen anderen PS3-Spielen wird 1080p nur dann automatisch aktiviert wenn mindestens die nativ gerenderte vertikale Auflösung höher als 720p ist. Das find ich nämlich sehr fair/transparent.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (24. April 2009)

*AW: Riddick XBox360 <> PS3*

Japan-Konsolen-Verkaufszahlen letzter Woche:
http://www.consolewars.de/news/24434/aktuelle_hardware-verkaufszahlen_aus_japan/

ja, dass passiert wenn man eine erweiterte Version eines Final Fantasy Films nur auf Blu-ray rausbringt, eine extra edition mit einer FFXIII Demo veröffentlicht sowie ein Bundle mit einer FF7-PS3 rausbringt


----------



## Solon25 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Riddick XBox360 <> PS3*

The Witcher WotwW gecancelt

http://www.gamebanshee.com/news/static/EkupAuuElEaevQKOPt.php

Es gab noch 2 Meldungen in der einer der Entwickler dazu sagte, das sie sich noch äußern wollen. Die Links gehen aber nicht mehr... *akte-x*  ^^


----------



## Rabowke (29. April 2009)

*AW: Riddick XBox360 <> PS3*



			
				Solon25 am 29.04.2009 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> The Witcher WotwW gecancelt
> 
> http://www.gamebanshee.com/news/static/EkupAuuElEaevQKOPt.php
> 
> Es gab noch 2 Meldungen in der einer der Entwickler dazu sagte, das sie sich noch äußern wollen. Die Links gehen aber nicht mehr... *akte-x*  ^^


Naja, bislang 'fußen' diese Aussagen alle auf die Meldung einer polnischen Seite.
Solange es wirklich keine offizielle Bestätigung gibt, glaube ich nicht daran.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. April 2009)

*Secret Seattle Sony Press Event*

Nachdem die Presse ihre Previews geschrieben hat, gibt es diese Woche auch für Normalsterbliche was vor der E3 zu sehen.



Uncharted 2 bekommt (2-)3-Spieler Online-Coop-Missionen sowie 5vs5 Modi
Ingame-Trailer dazu:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/48500.html

In den USA wird übrigens die Uncharted 2 MP-Beta am Anfang bei inFamous dazugepackt. Letzteres bekam auch einen neuen (tollen) ingame-Trailer:
http://www.gametrailers.com/player/48514.html


Erster ingame-Trailer / überhaupt eine Vorstellung des noch namenlosen PixelJunk 1-4  :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EbsMtEv2CE&fmt=18


Erster ingame-Trailer  zu MAG (bleibt das jetzt bei massive action game? ^^):
http://www.insidegamer.nl/playstation3/massiveactiongame/videos/10315


gibt es auch jeweils das ein oder andere Preview zu finden, welche die Spielerfahrung beschreiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Diese Woche wird man auch erstmals etwas zur US/West-Version von White Knight Chronicles sehen/erfahren können.


----------



## Solon25 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Riddick XBox360 <> PS3*



			
				Rabowke am 29.04.2009 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, bislang 'fußen' diese Aussagen alle auf die Meldung einer polnischen Seite.
> Solange es wirklich keine offizielle Bestätigung gibt, glaube ich nicht daran.


Damit es auch für die letzten Zweifler offiziell ist 



> It is sad that we cannot talk with WSG in normal business way, but communicate through media. It is absolutely not our style of making business, and we answer here as we feel forced to do this to clarify the unclear information:
> 1. All payments were done on time according to milestone plan.
> 2. Truth is that payments were later than originally planned but this was solely due to delays in production. The delays were growing in the project due to WSG continued to miss the deadlines.
> 3. Delays and risks of further development by WSG were unacceptable by CD Projekt (this happened even though CDProjekt RED was constantly increasing main team involvement to help in the production). The most important fact is that development process didn’t make planned release date possible and moreover propositions of the new release date were changing few times. Besides the schedule, technical incapability created a risk of missing planned quality which is absolutely unacceptable. And this brought an end in our cooperation with WSG.
> ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. April 2009)

*.*

Schnäppchen für Konsolenzocker.
Rockband (nur die Hardware) für unter 60€ bei Amazon.de:
Xbox 360 Version: http://www.amazon.de/Rock-Band-Hardware-Software-enthalten/dp/B0017J6RY6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1241094990&sr=8-1
PS 3Version: http://www.amazon.de/Electronic-Arts-GmbH-Rock-Band/dp/B001D7792Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1241094990&sr=8-2


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: .*

E3-Lineup von Capcom:



			
				[url=http://www.capcom-unity.com/kramez/blog/2009/05/06/capcom_and_you_at_e3_2009 schrieb:
			
		

> capcom[/url]]At the show, Capcom will be focusing on the following games:
> 
> Dark Void (PS3, 360, PC)
> 
> ...



was kann man so rauslesen:

Mystery Game #1: Für die Anwesenden frei spielbar. Könnte bedeuten, dass es nur ein im Westen noch nicht fest bestätigter aber eben schon fast fertiger Titel ist, also Monster Hunter 3. Wenn nicht, heißt das MH3 (hier nicht genannt im Gegensatz zur US-Version vom PSP-MH) kommt entweder gar nicht im Westen oder deutlich später als die Japan-Version.

Mystery Game #2: Da sie schreiben "a" Pressekonferenz dürfte damit nicht eine eigene gemeint sein sondern eine der großen drei. Das könnte gleichzeitig auf eventuelle Exklusivitäten (Spiel, Releasetermin, Content, DLC) hindeuten. [das macht aber Capcom nur für MS bevor jemand zu viel erwartet :> ]

PC-Versionen zu Bionic Commando und SF4 (die dann schon auf PS3/360 erschienen sein werden), aber keine zu RE5.

Dead Rising 2 nur hinter verschlossenen Türen, dürfte bedeuten es dauert noch eine Weile bis das Spiel erscheint.

Lost Planet 2: "currently 360/PC", ergo Zeitexklusiv und PS3-Version kommt später. PC-Version damit definitiv bestätigt (das gezeigte Material war bisher aber eh nur auf PC).


Muss natürlich nicht alles sein wenn sie "fokussieren" schreiben, aber ich glaub dann hätten sie nicht die unbekannten Spiele genannt wenn es nicht die komplette Liste wäre.




Mystery Games bitte HD-gen Dino Crisis und HD-gen Monster Hunter ^^


----------



## Solon25 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: .*

*Software-Pyramide goes Wii*


_Wir erweitern die Software Pyramide um eine weitere Plattform. Die Nintendo Wii ist durch ihre leichte und familienfreundliche Bedienung für viele User zum Konsolen - Liebling geworden. 

Diesen Trend machen wir mit und gehen ab dem 15. Mai mit einem Sortiment das schon zu Beginn über 30 Titel umfasst an den Start. Die Games die man sich auf unserer Homepage schon mal ansehen kann, wird es im Handel für günstige 22 Euro geben._


----------



## Bonkic (7. Mai 2009)

*MS- Handheld doch in der Mache?*



> *ZuneX soll das Gerät heißen*, der PSP-DS-iPhone-Konkurrent aus unseren Reihen sozusagen. Enthüllt werden wird der ZuneX, wie könnte es anders sein, auf der diesjährigen E3. Wir sind gespannt. In unserer Galerie findet Ihr Beweisfotos, die auf Vorabpräsentationen unlängst entstanden. Bis zur Bestätigung, ist diese News mit Vorsicht zu genießen.



_xbox_newz/ mimbee.tv_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm.  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: MS- Handheld doch in der Mache?*



			
				Bonkic am 07.05.2009 21:35 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]hmm.  :-o


Bitte nicht....


----------



## BlackDead (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: MS- Handheld doch in der Mache?*

Das Ding sieht fast genau so aus wie ein Gp2x



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube das Spiel auf den Bildschirm von ZuneX ist Braid. Das könnte eventuell eine ungefähre Vorstellung der enthalten Hardware geben. 
Mich wundert es nicht wirklich das Microsoft jetzt auch noch versucht in den Handheld Markt einzusteigen, aber ob sich das rentiert darf bezweifelt werden. 
Mal sehen was da noch auf uns zukommt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: MS- Handheld doch in der Mache?*

Zum "ZuneX"

Danke für die Meldung! Darauf warte ich schon seit dem Launch der PSP. MS traue ich es irgendwie eher zu, Publisher und Entwickler für eine mobile Plattform zu begeistern - die nun auch leistungsfähiger sein dürfte, als PSP oder iPhone.
Hoffentlich ist das nicht wieder ein Fake, sondern ein Versprechen an die Spieler.

Edit: Dass es Wii-Titel in die Pyramide geschafft haben, ist natürlich auch eine interessante Meldung. Wobei sich das Lineup qualitativ aber bisher nicht durchsetzen kann. Und Big-N-Titel wird man kaum dort finden...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: MS- Handheld doch in der Mache?*



			
				BlackDead am 07.05.2009 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube das Spiel auf den Bildschirm von ZuneX ist Braid. Das könnte eventuell eine ungefähre Vorstellung der enthalten Hardware geben.




das glaub ich kaum.
für den fall, dass das wirklich braid sein sollte (extremer konjunktiv!!!), dann wäre das wohl eher ein indiz für eine xbox- live anbindung, wobei das wohl ohnehin eine selbstverständlichkeit wäre.

in sachen leistungsfähigkeit wird man wohl kaum hinter sonys psp zurückstehen, alles andere würde kaum zu ms passen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: MS- Handheld doch in der Mache?*



			
				Bonkic am 07.05.2009 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 07.05.2009 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gekaufte XBLA-Titel auf einen Handheld zu kopieren und zu spielen wäre schon ein interessantes Feature (siehe PSP&PS3 mit PS1-Downloatiteln), aber ich glaub nicht, dass dies als Standard so einfach umsetzbar wäre (allein schon weil dieses Gerät scheinbar nur das Steuerkreuz und vielleicht nur 2 Schultertasten hat).
Höchstens für kommende Titel/Patches oder es wäre hier eine extra Handheld-Version von Braid (siehe PixelJunk Monsters).
Nach all den Jahren müsste so ein Gerät aber technisch schon weit über der PSP liegen

Gleiches gilt für eine Remote-Play-artige Lösung wie bei der PS3<>PSP. Das gibt es auch nur bei ein paar Spielen (ist auch teils sinnfrei wegen kleinerem Display, Steuerung und Lag. Ja, selbst daheim im eigenen Netzwerk merkt man das und daher eignet sich nicht jedes Spiel. Übrigens ist dies auch der Grund warum diese Online-Platform mit gestreamten Spielen kompletter Quatsch ist).


----------



## BlackDead (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: MS- Handheld doch in der Mache?*



			
				Bonkic am 07.05.2009 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> in sachen leistungsfähigkeit wird man wohl kaum hinter sonys psp zurückstehen, alles andere würde kaum zu ms passen.




Eigentlich wollte ich damit ja auch ausdrücken das die Hardware beim ZuneX wohl stärker sein wird als bei der PSP.   
Braid empfand ich nämlich als überraschend Hardwarehungrig für einen 2D Titel.


----------



## crackajack (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: wii Pyramide*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 07.05.2009 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Dass es Wii-Titel in die Pyramide geschafft haben, ist natürlich auch eine interessante Meldung.


Wobei man den Preis dann doch bei 19,99, besser 14,99, ansetzen hätte können. 19, mitunter sogar weniger, kosten viele etwas ältere Titel ja heute schon.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. Mai 2009)

*.*

*Jahresergebnis: Sony mit EUR 758,5 Mio. Verlust / PlayStation-Sparte reduziert Minus*


> 14.05.09 - Sony hat das Ergenis seines abgelaufenen Geschäftsjahres 2008 (01.04.08 - 31.03.0 bekanntgegeben. Demnach ergbist sich einen Nettoverlust von Yen 98,59 Mrd. (EUR 758,5 Mio. / USD 1,02 Mrd.).
> 
> Im Vorjahreszeitraum konnte Sony noch einen Nettogewinn von Yen 369,4 Mrd. (EUR 2,68 Mrd. / USD 3,64 Mrd.) erwirtschaften. Beim operativen Verlust steht jetzt ein Minus von Yen 227,8 Mrd. (EUR 1,75 Mrd. / USD 2,37 Mrd.).
> 
> ...


 Gamefront.de


Zahlen von Microsoft:
*Weniger Umsatz & Gewinn*


> Das schlechte Wirtschaftsumfeld geht auch nicht ganz spurlos an Microsoft vorüber: Der Konzern schloss am 31. März das dritte Geschäftsquartal des laufenden Fiskaljahres ab und verzeichnete mit 13,65 Mrd. Dollar sechs Prozent weniger Umsatz als im gleichen Quartal des Vorjahres. Der Nettogewinn fiel 30 Prozent niedriger aus und betrug 2,98 Mrd. Dollar […]
> 
> Nachdem die Entertainment & Devices-Division in den vergangenen Quartalen schwarze Zahlen schrieb, musste man in letzten Quartal ein Minus von 31 Mio. Dollar hinnehmen. Höhere Ausgaben für Forschung und Entwicklung seien der Grund dafür. E&D umfasst neben der Spielesparte auch Gerätschaften wie den Zune oder den Surface-Tisch. In Sachen Umsatz konnte der Spielbereich um 16 Prozent zulegen, was man auch den 1,7 Mio. ausgelieferten Xbox 360-Systemen zu verdanken hat. In den ersten drei Quartalen des aktuellen Geschäftsjahres wurden insgesamt 10 Mio. Konsolen ausgeliefert; ein Jahr zuvor waren es 7,5 Mio. gewesen - die Preissenkungen machen sich also bemerkbar.


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/360/1846/1888963/Microsoft.html


----------



## Solidus_Dave (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: .*

Im US-Playstation-Store gibt es für eine Woche JETZT das PSN-Spiel *Rag Doll Kung Fu: Fists of Plastic* für jeden *GRATIS* (statt 10$ bzw. 10€), keine KK nötig oder sonstwas.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Mai 2009)

*US Hard- & Softwarezahlen für April 2009*

*NPD: US-Hard- & Softwarezahlen für April 09*

*Hardwarezahlen*

```
System			April09		[url=http://www.consolewars.de/news/20487/aktuelle_hard-_und_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_den_usa/]April08[/url]		Veränderung
Wii			320.000		714.000		- 394.000
Nintendo DS		1.040.000	414.000		+ 626.000
Xbox 360		175.000		188.000		- 13.000
PlayStation 2		172.000		124.000		+ 48.000
PlayStation 3		127.000		187.000		- 60.000
Playstation Portable	116.000		192.000		- 76.000
```


*Softwarezahlen*

```
WII FIT W/ BALANCE BOARD		NINTENDO	Wii	471K
POKEMON PLATINUM VERSION		NINTENDO	NDS	433K
MARIO KART W/ WHEEL			NINTENDO	Wii	210K
PLAY W/ REMOTE				NINTENDO	Wii	170K
THE GODFATHER II			EA		360	155K
RESIDENT EVIL 5*			CAPCOM		360	122K
NEW SUPER MARIO BROS			NINTENDO	NDS	119K
MARIO KART DS				NINTENDO	NDS	112K
GUITAR HERO AEROSMITH*			ACTIV/BLIZ.	360	110K
THE GODFATHER II			EA		PS3	91K
```
(*includes CE, GOTY editions, bundles, etc. but not those bundled with hardware)



> While April sales might appear soft on the surface, it's important to remember that April is being compared against a month (April 200 that realized nearly 50 percent growth over April 2007. This year's performance still represents the second-best performance for the industry in the month of April, besting April 2007, which is the previous second-place holder, by 26 percent.
> 
> Given how strong the growth was in the industry last year, there are still some months ahead where year-over-year comparisons may be difficult, but May should be an easier comparison than the last two months have been.
> 
> ...



http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=17aa7ceb7b0193f42640bcaf26383272&t=361699


----------



## Solon25 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: US Hard- & Softwarezahlen für April 2009*

So kann's gehen:



> *"X-Blades": Big in Japan"*
> 
> +++ Anime-Actionspiel auf Platz 1 und 2 der japanischen Konsolencharts +++
> 
> ...


Zum markierten mal nur das    

Ach ja, Quelle = HP http://www.x-blades.com/index2.php?l=de&age=OK


----------



## BlackDead (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: US Hard- & Softwarezahlen für April 2009*

Gerade wurden alle Klischees über den japanischen Markt bestätigt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: US Hard- & Softwarezahlen für April 2009*



			
				Solon25 am 15.05.2009 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> So kann's gehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lustig, Zahlenspiele. 

Heißt anders ausgedrückt: Zum Release war man auf Platz 19 und 21, hat also vielleicht 10 bis 12K pro System verkauft und ist in der Woche danach nicht mehr in den Top 30-Charts vertreten (Einen 10. Platz waren letzte Woche 14.000 verkaufte Einheiten).


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: US Hard- & Softwarezahlen für April 2009*

5min Gameplay-Stück von Uncharted 2
http://www.thekoalition.com/uncharted-2-warzone-gameplay/
"eh boa ey" *spielen will*


was soll das eigentlich mit den Pre-e3-Vorstellungen/Trailern/Teasern?
Es sind noch knapp 3 Wochen bis zur e3 und wir hatten jetzt Uncharted 2, BioShock2 und Mass Effect 2.
Nächste Woche geht es dann weiter mit CoDMW2, das zweite GTA4 Addon, das neue Kojima-Projekt sowie Heavy Rain :-o


----------



## Rabowke (18. Mai 2009)

*easy guide for the right Video Game System *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klick für groß!

*zwinker*


----------



## SirWinston (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: easy guide for the right Video Game System *

Am Samstag hab ich im Media Markt Nedderfeld (Hamburg) ein PSP für 99€ gesehen.
Ist das ein Schnäppchen und gibt es auf dem System irgendwelche must-have Titel?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: easy guide for the right Video Game System *



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.05.2009 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> was soll das eigentlich mit den Pre-e3-Vorstellungen/Trailern/Teasern?[...]
> Nächste Woche geht es dann weiter mit CoDMW2, das zweite GTA4 Addon, das neue Kojima-Projekt sowie Heavy Rain :-o


 Gefällt mir auch nicht. Bald fängt die E3 an und "alles ist bekannt".   




			
				SirWinston am 18.05.2009 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das ein Schnäppchen und gibt es auf dem System irgendwelche must-have Titel?


Also für die PSP ist es günstig. Da zahlt man ansonsten gut 170€ fürs Gerät (mit Spiel). Allerdings hapert es bei dem Gerät an guten Spielen. Wirklich gute Handheldspiele - keine PS 2-Ports / Umsetzungen - sind recht selten.
Wäre ansonsten noch gut zu wissen, welche PSP-Variante / Version das ist. Bei der aktuellen (300x) bekommt man ein grausiges Display:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*GTA CHinatown Wars - weiterhin schwache US-Zahlen*


> According to NPD Group data from Gamasutra, the Nintendo DS title from Rockstar Games managed to move another 74,000 copies in the United States. A drop from the 89,000 copies sold in its first month on the market, but not a dramatic one. But Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars NPD per day (NPD-PD) sales tell a slightly different story.
> 
> Chinatown Wars was only on sale for 19 days in March, giving us an average of 4,684 copies sold per day.
> 
> In April, the DS game had 28 days to shine, according to the NPD Group's reporting period. That's an average of 2,642 copies per day. That drop is more considerable.


 http://kotaku.com/5259924/grand-theft-auto-chinatown-wars-second-month-sales-drop-in-npd+pds


----------



## Bonkic (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: US Hard- & Softwarezahlen für April 2009*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.05.2009 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> was soll das eigentlich mit den Pre-e3-Vorstellungen/Trailern/Teasern?
> Es sind noch knapp 3 Wochen bis zur e3 und wir hatten jetzt Uncharted 2, BioShock2 und Mass Effect 2.
> Nächste Woche geht es dann weiter mit CoDMW2, das zweite GTA4 Addon, das neue Kojima-Projekt sowie Heavy Rain :-o




die genannten sind doch eh kalter kaffee, da -teilweise schon ewig- bekannt.
eine e3 ohne wirkliche NEUankündigungen können sich die veranstalter genausogut sparen;
genau deshalb ist sie doch den bach runtergegangen.

allerdings befürchte ich, dass auch die (angebliche) neukonzeption und rückbesinnung auf alte stärken nix ändern wird.
vielleicht vermelden wenigstens mal die konsolenhersteller wieder was interessantes auf ihren pk`en.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: easy guide for the right Video Game System *



			
				Nali_WarCow am 19.05.2009 08:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der aktuellen (300x) bekommt man ein grausiges Display:



na also so viel ich weiß ist dieser Effekt nur bei einzelnen Titeln sichtbar ist und dafür ist ja bei allen anderen Titeln die Farbbrillanz etc. besser als bei den alten Displays.





			
				Bonkic am 19.05.2009 08:18 schrieb:
			
		

> die genannten sind doch eh kalter kaffee, da -teilweise schon ewig- bekannt.
> eine e3 ohne wirkliche NEUankündigungen können sich die veranstalter genausogut sparen;
> genau deshalb ist sie doch den bach runtergegangen.
> 
> ...



naja die Sony&MS PKs sind doch normalerweise ganz interessant und auch Nintendo präsentiert neues (du hast aber wohl vom letzten jahr noch Wii Musik im Gedächtnis  ).
Das ein oder andere Spiel wurde weiterhin zum allerersten Mal dort gezeigt (dieses Jahr vermutlich schon mal das neue Kojima Projekt)
Reines Gameplay zu Uncharted 2 u.ä. ist ja jetzt auch nicht wenig, sowas könnte man auch als Live-Demo vorführen um die Leute zum staunen zu bringen. Heavy Rain vor der E3 hätte ich auch nicht erwartet.
Letztes Jahr gab es dann auch Meldungen wie FFXIII wird multi.

Vielleicht kann man jetzt hoffen, dass sehr viel neues gezeigt wird und man bereits angekündigte PS360 Titel im Vorfeld zeigen muss um Platz zu schaffen


----------



## Bonkic (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: easy guide for the right Video Game System *



			
				Solidus_Dave am 19.05.2009 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Letztes Jahr gab es dann auch Meldungen wie FFXIII wird multi.




das war, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auch die einzige wirkliche knallermeldung.
ansonsten gabs eigentlich überhaupt nix erwähnenswertes und der tiefpunkt war, in der tat, die hochnotpeinliche nintendo präsentation.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: easy guide for the right Video Game System *



			
				Bonkic am 19.05.2009 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 19.05.2009 14:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Knaller ja, interessant eher nein. Es war ja nur ne Multi-Meldung, kein neues Spiel oder dass es auf einmal für eine andere Plattform exklusiv wäre. Auch wenn es andere Verhältnisse sind (wobei von Verkaufszahlen gar nicht so viel weniger), aber Sony hätte ja den BioShock-Port auf ihrer PK präsentieren können 

Aber stimmt schon, letztes Jahr war es nicht sooo überraschend. Komplett neue Spiele wurden auf der Sony PK auch nur als Render-Teaser präsentiert (GoW3 und MAG).


----------



## Bonkic (20. Mai 2009)

*PS 3-Slim doch kein Fake?*



> Die amerikanische Website Engadget hat eine Abmahnung und Unterlassungserklärung erhalten, weil sie Bilder einer vermeintlichen 'Slim PS3' veröffentlicht hat.
> 
> Die Abmahnung stammt nicht von Sony selbst, sondern wohl von dem chinesischen Fabrikaten; Engadget nennt den Absender nicht beim Namen, es dürfte sich aber um Maintek Computer handeln - das Unternehmen hat seinen Sitz in China, fertigt für Sony und hatte zuvor bereits chinesische Websites zur Löschung der Bilder aufgefordert.
> 
> ...



_gf_

schwer zu glauben, dass da was dran ist.
zumal ich bezweifele, dass es jetzt schon möglich ist die ps3 technik in ein viel kleineres gehäuse zu stecken.

allerdings sehen die angeblich geleakten fotos (bzw deren motive) schon ziemlich professionell aus - zu professionell für einen gag und eigentlich auch fast zu professionell für einen chinesischen billig"nachbau".
hm.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: PS 3-Slim doch kein Fake?*



			
				Bonkic am 20.05.2009 08:18 schrieb:
			
		

> zumal ich bezweifele, dass es jetzt schon möglich ist die ps3 technik in ein viel kleineres gehäuse zu stecken.


Naja, man sollte vielleicht auch nicht nur den Wechsel PS 2 -> PS 2 Slim vor Augen haben. Dazu ist es definitiv zu früh bei der PS 3. Aber ein wenig könnte Sony schon die PS 3 verkleiner. Die Technik entwickelt sich ja auch weiter und die PS 3-Technik ist jetzt auch gut 3-4 Jahre alt bzw. das PS 3 Gehäuse ist für die entsprechende Technik ausgelegt. Gerade auch bei Verkleinerung von CPU & GPU kann man einiges im Bezug auf Abwärme und damit Kühlsystem sparen.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: PS 3-Slim doch kein Fake?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.05.2009 08:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 20.05.2009 08:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





das stimmt natürlich.
vielleicht bringt man auch alternativ ein anderes, nur dezent eingedampftes, gehäuseäusseres.
denn designtechnisch ist die ps3, auch wenn viele das [merkwürdigerweise] anders sehen, nicht besonders gelungen - mit anderen worten: sie ist eigentlich ziemlich hässlich.


----------



## crackajack (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: PS 3-Slim doch kein Fake?*



			
				Bonkic am 20.05.2009 08:33 schrieb:
			
		

> denn designtechnisch ist die ps3, auch wenn viele das [merkwürdigerweise] anders sehen, nicht besonders gelungen - mit anderen worten: sie ist eigentlich ziemlich hässlich.


Wohnzimmertauglich halte ich die PS3 viel eher wie den unförmigen Kasten von der XBox. Das versprüht imo "High-Tech" anstatt "Spielzeug". Auch der schnuckelig kleine, schlichte, protzig glänzende Quader von Nintendo macht da eher auf Erwachsen.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Mai 2009)

*The Secret of Monkey Island - Special Edition*



> Activision arbeite an dem Adventure *The Secret of Monkey Island - Special Edition*. Das geht aus einer Prüfung der Altersfreigabe durch die USK hervor.
> 
> The Secret of Monkey Island ist ein Grafik-Adventure, das 1990 von Lucasfilm Games für den PC erschien. Um was es sich bei der Special Edition handelt, ist unklar - Activision hat sich hierzu bislang nicht geäußert.




_gf_


hö?
was soll das sein?
eine aufpolierte umsetzung für xbox live?  :-o

edit:
ein wenig merkwüdig kommt mir die "ab 12" einstufung vor.
die werden doch keinen arcade-abklatsch (siehe larry...) daraus gemacht habe?
falls doch- das gibt ärger!  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: PS 3-Slim doch kein Fake?*



			
				crackajack am 20.05.2009 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 20.05.2009 08:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




finde auch, dass sich die Ps3 optisch viel besser in Hifi/Heimkino anlagen eingliedert.
Bei der 360 vielleicht noch am ehesten die Elite, aber das bald halb so große Netzteil ist nicht gerade ein Blickfang und so leicht lässt es sich auch nicht verstecken 


Das mit der Slim schien sich btw. schon am ersten Tag der Fotos zu bewahrheiten ^^
Letzter Termin für die Slim den einer intern bei Sony gehört hat war Septemeber
geshopped zusammengebastelt sehen die Teile übrigens so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(klicken für groß)




und jetzt wieder zum Thema Pre-E3 

Von *Project TRICO* (von Team ICO, also die ICO und SotC gemacht haben) gibt es nun ein erstes Video! Es ist allerdings ein Jahr alt und stellt eher einen Test (Targetrender? muss ich noch genauer anschauen Edit: kA ^^) dar. Echtheit wurde aber bestätigt und dass der kleine netten Spielkamerad wirklich dabei ist 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF3fED8EXl4&fmt=22


Das Vieh sieht für mich wie ein junger (großer   ) Greif aus.
Offenbar wird/wurde er wohl die ganze Zeit von Rittern etc. gejagt als ein Monster, der kleine Junge kümmert sich aber um ihn.
Man beachte z.B. das Blut im Gefieder sowie diverse Pfeile/Speere im Körper. Zudem sind die Flügen entweder kaputt oder noch nicht entwickelt, weshalb er wohl auch mehr auf den Jungen (am Boden) angewiesen ist, gefüttert werden muss usw.
Warum man aber mit dem seiner Größe in Ruinen steigen muss, weiß ich nicht ^^ Vielleicht irgendein Heilmittel finden/Kräfte wecken?

Hoffe es wird eine SotC Oberwelt geben, in der man auf dem Vieh reitet (direkt steuert) und vielleicht sogar mit ihm kleine Ritter verprügeln kann  

Jedenfalls ist es  



Hoffe man zeigt nun schon Gameplay (zumal sich nach 1 jahr viel ändern kann) auf der E3 und nicht erst TGS


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: PS 3-Slim doch kein Fake?*



			
				crackajack am 20.05.2009 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Wohnzimmertauglich halte ich die PS3 viel eher wie den unförmigen Kasten von der XBox. Das versprüht imo "High-Tech" anstatt "Spielzeug". Auch der schnuckelig kleine, schlichte, protzig glänzende Quader von Nintendo macht da eher auf Erwachsen.



ich finde beide weder hässlich noch schön, allerdings ist auf der PS3 leider immer schnell Staub sichtbar^^ Was allerdings wirklich FÜR die PS3 spricht, ist das deutlich leisere Lüftergeräusch - ich hab die sogar mal über nacht vergessen auszumachen, weil ich gar nicht bemerkt hab das sie noch an war^^ Meine 360 rauscht wie ein altes Radio


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: PS 3-Slim doch kein Fake?*

Optisch finde ich XB360 und PS3 ziemlich gruselig. Die alte Wii verliert langsam aber auch das optisch Reizvolle. Weiß ist langweilig (und wird an einigen Stellen gelb, obwohl ich nicht rauche und alle Raucher mit körperlicher Gewalt aus meinen Wänden jage!). Eine Wii in schwarz mit Alucover wäre eine tolle Idee. Eine PS360 würde ich mir bezogen auf ästhetische Punkte aber nicht freiwillig gut sichtbar in das Regal stellen. 

Damals war eben doch alles besser: Man konnte hässliche Konsolen (N64, Xbox, PS1) einfach in das TV-Schränkchen stellen, die Türen schließen und spielen. Die heutigen sterben so ja leider am Hitzekollaps, was eine offene Positionierung ohne Luftstauräume erzwingt. Gnar...   

PreE3: Bisher gibt es ganz genau nur 2 Sachen, die mich interessieren: Red Steel 2 mit Motion Plus und eben Max Payne 3. Jedes Jahr der gleiche neue Aufguss von irgendwelchen Reihen (CoD 6) oder Titel, mit denen ich nicht viel anfangen kann.

Wünsche für die E3: Episches Zelda für Wii, Preissenkung PS3, gute Spiele für PS3, XBox Go! bzw. "Zune X".

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: PS 3-Slim doch kein Fake?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.05.2009 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsche für die E3: gute Spiele für PS3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: PS 3-Slim doch kein Fake?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.05.2009 13:40 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 20.05.2009 13:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Damit meinte ich Spiele, die dafür sorgen könnten, dass ich mir den Kasten endlich mal kaufe. Und Konzepte wie Uncharted 2 oder irgendwelche Final Fantasy-Teile gehören eben nicht dazu. Uncharted 1 hat Spaß gemacht, würde ich selbst aber nicht kaufen. Von FF habe ich keine Ahnung, und will mich da auch nicht "einarbeiten". Und sonst? Mehrplattformtitel, die ich auch auf der (deutlich) billigeren XB360 bekommen kann. Blu-Ray ist kein Argument mehr. Hübsche Player mit ordentlicher Leistung und guter Verarbeitung unterschreiten langsam die magische 200 Euro-Grenze.

Regards, eX!


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: PS 3-Slim doch kein Fake?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.05.2009 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Uncharted 1 hat Spaß gemacht, würde ich selbst aber nicht kaufen.



w00t? und wieso zum geier nicht? Für mich war das der PS3-Kaufgrund


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: PS 3-Slim doch kein Fake?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.05.2009 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit meinte ich Spiele, die dafür sorgen könnten, dass ich mir den Kasten endlich mal kaufe. Und Konzepte wie Uncharted 2 oder irgendwelche Final Fantasy-Teile gehören eben nicht dazu. Uncharted 1 hat Spaß gemacht, würde ich selbst aber nicht kaufen. Von FF habe ich keine Ahnung, und will mich da auch nicht "einarbeiten". Und sonst? Mehrplattformtitel, die ich auch auf der (deutlich) billigeren XB360 bekommen kann. Blu-Ray ist kein Argument mehr. Hübsche Player mit ordentlicher Leistung und guter Verarbeitung unterschreiten langsam die magische 200 Euro-Grenze.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Auf den 200€ Blu-ray Player laufen aber auch keine Spiele oder gleichwertige Multimediafeatures 
Zur Not könntest du auch erst mal ein paar Monte lang Demos zocken 


Wenn dir von... *lufthol* *kopier*

Killzone 2, Gran Turismo 5 Prologue, Uncharted: Drakes Fortune, Lair, LittleBigPlanet, MotorStorm, MotorStorm Pacific Rift, Metal Gear Solid 4 inkl. Metal Gear Online, WipEout HD, Ratchet&Clank Future: Tools of Destruction (und R&C: Quest for Booty), Resistance: Fall of Man, Resistance 2, Heavenly Sword, Siren: Blood Curse, Valkyria Chronicles, Warhawk, Hakuna Matata/Afrika, Aquanaut's Holiday: Hidden Memories, Yakuza 3 (nur japanisch bisher), Yakuza Kenzan! (nur japanisch bisher), Demon's Souls, White Knight Chronicles (noch nicht hier erschienen), Everybody's Golf World Tour, Folklore, Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm, MLB 09: The Show (+08 und 07), NBA 09 The Inside (+08 und 07), Tekken 5: Dark Resurrection Online, Buzz! Quiz TV, Singstar-Teile ink. Singstore, Formula One Championship Edition, Haze, SOCOM: U.S. Navy SEALs Confrontation, Time Crisis 4, Disgaea 3: Absence of Justice sowie inFAMOUS (erscheint diesen Monat)...

...und von kleineren Downloadtiteln u.a...
Flower, Rag Doll Kung Fu: Fists of Plastic, Burn Zombie Burn!, Blast Factor, Calling All Cars, Crash Commando, Cuboid, Dark Mist, echochrome, Elefunk, LocoRoco Cocoreccho, Magic Ball, NOBY NOBY BOY, PAIN, PixelJunk Eden, PixelJunk Monsters, PixelJunk Racers, Riff: Everyday Shooter, Savage Moon, Super Stardust HD, The Last Guy und Trash Panic (erscheint diesen Monat)...

...gar nichts zusagt, kann man nichts mehr machen 

wobei man ja immerhin auf der E3 noch u.a. Uncharted 2, M.A.G., Heavy Rain, God of War III, Ratchet&Clank Future: A Crack in Time, PixelJunk 1-4, Fat Princess und vielleicht Gran Turismo 5 sowie TRICO zu sehen bekommen wird, falls dich davon irgendwas juckt ^^


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: PS 3-Slim doch kein Fake?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.05.2009 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf den 200€ Blu-ray Player laufen aber auch keine Spiele oder gleichwertige Multimediafeatures


Die Diskussion bezüglich PS3 vs. BR-Player hatten wir hier im Thread schon etliche Male, und ich bleibe dabei: Die BR-Funktion der PS3 ist für mich kein Grund mehr, um das Gerät direkt zu kaufen. Auch aus ästhetischen Gründen. 





> Killzone 2,


Gespielt. Interessiert nicht. Call of Duty 4 in grau und mit Sci-Fi-Touch. 





> Gran Turismo 5 Prologue


Gespielt. Interessant. Aber ich will die finale Vollversion. Gibt es die, dann wäre das ein Kaufgrund Nummer 1.


> Uncharted: Drakes Fortune


 Gespielt und durchgespielt. Ja, macht Spaß. Dann ist die Luft imho raus. Kein Kaufgrund.


> Lair


 Gurke.


> LittleBigPlanet


 Genial. Kaufgrund Nummer 2


> MotorStorm, MotorStorm Pacific Rift


 Interessiert mich nicht so.


> Metal Gear Solid 4 inkl. Metal Gear Online


 Angespielt aber ohne Vorkenntnisse der restlichen Teile war mir das zu befremdlich. Würde ich nicht kaufen oder besitzen wollen.


> WipEout HD


 Mochte ich niemals. Nicht einmal die geschenkte PSP-Version von Wipeout mag ich spielen.


> Ratchet&Clank Future: Tools of Destruction (und R&C: Quest for Booty)


Interessiert mich nicht.


> Resistance: Fall of Man, Resistance 2


Interessiert mich nicht.


> Hakuna Matata/Afrika


 Interessiert mich, wäre damit Kaufgrund Nummer 3.

Der Rest: Kenne ich nicht oder interessiert mich nicht. Auch bei diesem inFamous verspühre ich keine Zuckungen in der Hose.



> ...und von kleineren Downloadtiteln u.a...


 Würde ich nicht kaufen. Die Spiele ich gerne "fremd" bei Leuten, die eine PS3 haben und das Angebot nutzen. Aber selbst würde ich in Masse solche Spiele nicht kaufen. Ich kaufe ja nicht einmal die VC-Titel auf Wii. Irgendwie bin ich dafür zu geizig. 


> wobei man ja immerhin auf der E3 noch u.a. Heavy Rain, God of War III, Gran Turismo 5  zu sehen bekommen wird, falls dich davon irgendwas juckt ^^


 Heavy Rain ja, God of War 3 nein, GT5 ja. 

Hätte ich insgesamt also 3 Titel, die ich interessant finde und auch kaufen würde. Dazu kommt 1 weiterer, der noch nicht draußen ist bzw. spielbar war (Heavy Rain). Ist mir noch nicht genug, für die Investition von 400 Euro in eine Konsole. PS3 für 300 - 350 Euro und die Sache ist fast gegessen. Aber so sträube ich mich noch davor.

Das Dumme ist ja, dass ich über einen Kollegen „Zugriff“ auf die PS3 habe, und die aktuellen „Knaller“ zumindest anspielen konnte und zukünftig auch kann. Richtig dumm ist da, dass ich die Knaller nicht als Knaller empfinde, und so das Mysterium PS3 leicht an Faszination verloren hat. PS3 spielen macht Spaß. PS3 besitzen? Ja, aber nur wenn der Preis der Konsole und Spiele attraktiv genug ist.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: PS 3-Slim doch kein Fake?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.05.2009 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Rest: Kenne ich nicht oder interessiert mich nicht.


Hausaufgabe: Informieren und Referat schreiben 




> > ...und von kleineren Downloadtiteln u.a...
> 
> 
> Würde ich nicht kaufen. Die Spiele ich gerne "fremd" bei Leuten, die eine PS3 haben und das Angebot nutzen. Aber selbst würde ich in Masse solche Spiele nicht kaufen. Ich kaufe ja nicht einmal die VC-Titel auf Wii. Irgendwie bin ich dafür zu geizig.


Wie kann man da zu geizig sein, bei 5-10€ für (neue) Titel ist Spielzeit/Preis ist hier oft höher als bei den normalen Titeln ^^
Übrigens kann du mit einer eigenen PS3 aber auch fast alle PSN-Titel (die meisten PSN-Spiel kauft man mit einer Lizenz für die Verwendung auf bis zu 5 Konsolen), die dein Kumpel gekauft hat auch bei dir daheim [mit ihm online ggf.] spielen (man muss sich nur einmalig mit dessen Account einloggen und alle runterladen). Außer er vertraut dir nicht :>
ich decke mit meinen 2 Kumpels zusammen inzwischen fast schon das ganze PSN ab was neue Titel angeht 



> Das Dumme ist ja, dass ich über einen Kollegen „Zugriff“ auf die PS3 habe, und die aktuellen „Knaller“ zumindest anspielen konnte und zukünftig auch kann.



Das kenne ich mit der 360 von meinem Kumpel ^^


Spoiler



Den Kumpel mit der Wii haben wir dagegen verbannt!


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: PS 3-Slim doch kein Fake?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.05.2009 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ich decke mit meinen 2 Kumpels zusammen inzwischen fast schon das ganze PSN ab was neue Titel angeht



nett...ich bräuchte noch fl0w und flower - vielleicht kannst du mir da behilflich sein.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Mai 2009)

*WTF?!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lt. USK kommt Monkey Island für die XBox360

 

WTF?! Vllt. ist es ja *die* Ankündigung seitens Microsoft für die E³?! 
Edit Rabowke: Hmm, der Publisher macht mich dann doch etwas stutzig. :-o


----------



## Bonkic (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: WTF?!*



			
				Rabowke am 20.05.2009 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hab ich auch schon gepostet.   
activision-blizzard publisht die lucasarts spiele in einigen teilen der welt.
das ist also keine überraschung.

mich macht -siehe meinen vorhergehenden beitrag zum thema- eher die einstufung stutzig.
ab 12? was war denn im originalen monkey island bitteschön ab 12??? 
und -ich wiederhole mich schon wieder- wenn sie eine minispielesammlung à la larry draus gemacht haben, dann gnade ihnen gott!!!!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: PS 3-Slim doch kein Fake?*



			
				LouisLoiselle am 20.05.2009 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 20.05.2009 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sry, share nur mit Leute die ich wirklich gut kenne und im Idealfall vorbeikommen kann  
(und hab schon alle Plätze weg, Stammgruppe, bzw. einen hab ich offen gelassen falls die PS3 mal stirbt ohne dass ich die Accounts vorher von ihr trennen kann. Wobei, mein Hongkong-Account hat noch Plätze frei, aber da hab ich nur das japanische Metalslug und Minigolf mit Toro  ).


@Monkey Island: Hatten die damaligen Teile irgendeine Einstufung? (ggf. in den USA?).
Der Wortwitz würde sich ja nicht ändern und Rätsel, Anspielungen etc. sind ja wohl nicht für USK6 geeignet?
Fände es aber komisch, wenn es nur für XBLA kommen sollte.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: PS 3-Slim doch kein Fake?*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 20.05.2009 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> @Monkey Island: Hatten die damaligen Teile irgendeine Einstufung? (ggf. in den USA?).
> Der Wortwitz würde sich ja nicht ändern und Rätsel, Anspielungen etc. sind ja wohl nicht für USK6 geeignet?
> Fände es aber komisch, wenn es nur für XBLA kommen sollte.


Laut Tante Wiki hat Secret of Monkey Island eine USK-Einstufung ab 12, ebenso wie Nummer 2 und 3.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: PS 3-Slim doch kein Fake?*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 20.05.2009 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 20.05.2009 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dann verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht ^^




Das wird Solon freuen:

2. (Flash&Thunder) Mappack für den Killzone 2 MP angekündigt. Wieder zwei Maps, diesmal aber Remakes aus dem ersten Teil! Die beliebten Maps Beach Head und Southern Hills.

Trailer dazu:
http://www.eurogamer.net/videos/exclusive-killzone-2-flash-and-thunder-map-pack

1. sehen wie üblich toll aus, die Wettereffekte sind wieder mal klasse (bei einer gibt es zudem nun peitschenden Regen).
2. Der ISA-Cruiser nuked die eine Map,. WTF  
(ich mag solche Umgebungsinteraktionen, auf dem rasenden Doppel-Zug des 1. Packs ist das Abstürzen sowie die entgegen-kommenden Zug-Signale sehr lustig ^^)

hd-screenshots:
http://goonlinegames.net/2009/05/20/first-killzone-2-flash-and-thunder-screenshots/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am 11. Juni kommt es raus.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WTF?!*



			
				Bonkic am 20.05.2009 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ab 12? was war denn im originalen monkey island bitteschön ab 12???


 Vielleicht lag es ja an den Beleidigungen oder dem Alkoholkonsum. ^^


*Ascaron liefert „bekannte PC-Qualität“ auf der Konsole ab: Sacred 2 verbuggte und unfertige Schnellportierung mit hakeliger Steuerung: 5.3 von 10*
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/review-hd-sacred-2/49497?type=flv


----------



## Kandinata (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 21.05.2009 09:25 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ascaron liefert „bekannte PC-Qualität“ auf der Konsole ab: Sacred 2 verbuggte und unfertige Schnellportierung mit hakeliger Steuerung: 5.3 von 10*
> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/review-hd-sacred-2/49497?type=flv



Das Review kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz so ernst nehmen, denn wenn man sich bei einem Dungeoncrawler über Standardquests, Stupides Monsterhauen oder Alibistory beschwert weiß ich auch nicht was jemand erwartet hat... dazu wird doch dann auch noch gesagt das dem Titel innovation fehlt und das zukünftige Titel das alles besser machen werden ? 

ES IST EIN DUNGENCRAWLER UND DAS IST DAS SPIELPRINZIP, das ist wie wenn ich mich bei einem Shooter darüber aufrege das ich einen Gegner nach dem anderen abknallen muss um weiterzukommen   

Dafür war sogar das Skillsystem mit einbeziehung der Ausrüstung außerordentlich komplex, auch da weiß ich nicht so wirklich was sie haben...

Ich habe nur die PC Version gespielt, aber was ich von bekannten höre scheint das ganze zwar wieder ein paar Bugs zu haben, aber nichts wirklich garvierendes was man nicht fixen könnte, und von freezes oder Nachladerucklern haben sie auch nichts erzählt   

Dazu kommt eine Durchschnittswertung auf Meta von 75%, wobei es von 60 bis hoch zur.. zugegebenermaßen seltsamen... 100 geht, irgendwas passt doch hier nicht ganz


----------



## undergrounderX (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: WTF?!*



			
				Bonkic am 20.05.2009 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> mich macht -siehe meinen vorhergehenden beitrag zum thema- eher die einstufung stutzig.
> ab 12? was war denn im originalen monkey island bitteschön ab 12???
> und -ich wiederhole mich schon wieder- wenn sie eine minispielesammlung à la larry draus gemacht haben, dann gnade ihnen gott!!!!


Hab in einer News gelesen, dass das Orginal Spiel damals schon Ab 12 eingestuft wurde. 



> Mit der Freigabe ab 12 wurde die alte Alterskennzeichnung übernommen, welche am 13.07.1994 (!) getestet wurde.


http://www.cynamite.de/xbox360/news/more/the_secret_of_monkey_island_special_edition_fuer_die_xbox_360/18007/the_secret_of_monkey_island_special_edition_fuer_die_xbox_360.html

Laut Wikipedia wurden die ersten 3 Teile alle ab 12 von der USK freigegeben
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_Island_2#The_Curse_of_Monkey_Island


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Kandinata am 21.05.2009 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ES IST EIN DUNGENCRAWLER UND DAS IST DAS SPIELPRINZIP


Mag ja sein. aber es kommt ja auch immer darauf an, wie etwas präsentiert wird. Klar ballert man im Grunde in einem Shooter nur die Gegner ab. Aber so etwas kann auch ansprechend und abwechslungsreich präsentiert werden oder öde und eintönig.

Ein Diablo 2 hat sicherlich auch keine überwältigende Geschichte / Handlung, aber beispielsweise durch Zwischensequenzen wird die Hatz nach Diablo doch ansprechend präsentiert.

Zudem: Quest und Story sind nun bestimmt nicht das Manko an der Konsolenversion von Sacred 2. Da gibt das Video doch einige andere Gründe an 




			
				Kandinata am 21.05.2009 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ein paar Bugs zu haben, aber nichts wirklich garvierendes was man nicht fixen könnte [...]


 Falls du es nicht mitbekommen hast, der Entwickler ist insolvent.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Mai 2009)

*.*

*Auslieferungszahlen von Square Enix (April 2008 bis April 2009)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für größere Darstellung)

Und in Tabellenform:

```
[b]Sys.   Title			Total		|   Japan       Nort A.     Euro.       Asia[/b]
NDS   Dragon Quest V		1.350.000	|   1.220.000   60.000      70.000	-
PSP   Dissidia Final F.		930.000		|   910.000     -	    -		20.000
PSP   Crisis Core: FFVII	840.000		|   30.000      260.000     550.000     -
NDS   Chrono Trigger	 	790.000		|   490.000	240.000	    60.000	-
360   The Last Remnant		580.000		|   160.000	220.000	    180.000	20.000
Mult  FFCC: Echoes of Time	570.000		|   320.000	140.000	    110.000	-
NDS   Final Fantasy IV		500.000		|   20.000	300.000	    180.000	-
360   Infinite Undiscovery	440.000		|   120.000	200.000     100.000	20.000
360   Star Ocean 4		420.000		|   200.000	200.000     -		20.000
NDS   FF Tactics A2		360.000		|   240.000	-	    120.000	-
NDS   Dragon Quest IV		310.000		|   50.000	110.000	    150.000	-
NDS   Valkyrie Profile		230.000		|   160.000	50.000      20.000	-
```
 http://www.consolewars.de/messageboard/showpost.php?p=2778770&postcount=7071 / http://www.joystiq.com/2009/05/21/790K-people-bought-chrono-trigger-ds-and-other-square-sales/ / http://www.square-enix.com/eng/news/2009/

Edit: Was ist das für ein Foren-Mist? PCG & VGZ handhaben den Code-Tag anders.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.05.2009 07:47 schrieb:
			
		

> *Auslieferungszahlen von Square Enix (April 2008 bis April 2009)*




man beachte die quasi identischen 360-Verhältnisse von Japan und USA (und ggf. Europa) in Anbetracht der extremen Unterschiede an vorhandenen Konsolen 
FFXIII sollte aber auch die West-360ler zu hohen Verkaufszahlen überreden ^^
Sieht man aber wie SE, egal wie gut eventuelle Deals mit MS waren, sich ziemlich  selbst verkrüppelt hat. PS3-Versionen (wobei die ja natürlich jeweils noch kommen können) hätten sich allein in Japan schon mehr verkauft 



übrigens gibt es seit gestern eine inFamous Demo in den PAL und US Stores.

Hat mich nun doch ziemlich überzeugt, weil es einfach so gut spielbar ist. Aber ob es ein Release-Kauf wird glaub ich nicht, außer ich will die CE/Uncharted 2 Beta.

Als Demo für sich war sie übrigens mit einer der besten bisher. Ist richtig lang, zeigt sehr viele Aspekte des Spiels und bisher hat sich kaum ein Entwickler die Mühe gemacht eine Demo zu einem Open World Spiel rauszubringen.

War auch gar nicht mal so leicht, wenn man zu sehr in die Offensive geht, die Checkpoints sind aber sehr fair (insbesondere für ein Open World Spiel) bzw. quasi bei jeder Gegnerwelle/paar Straßen weiter

Grafik geht wohl in Ordnung, wobei ich mir schon etwas mehr gewünscht hätte (gerade weil es ein First-Party-Spiel ist). Da es quasi aber ne Ecke über GTA4 ist und dafür trotz diverser Explosionen etc. rundum Flüssig läuft, mecker ich mal nicht. Aliasing ist sichtbar, fand es aber nicht so schlimm wie oft behauptet wird (da gibt es Spiele in denen es deutlich auffälliger ist/stört), Popups sind mir erstmal keine aufgefallen aber hab nicht drauf geachtet (denke mal man sieht sie wenn man Schnell von Dach zu Dach springt). Sichtweite für Gegner etc. ist erfreulicherweise aber schon mal recht hoch.

Die Stadt ist für eine solche Katastrophe auch noch ganz schön mit Passanten belebt muss ich feststellen ^^ Lustig aber wie die Gaffer z.B. Fotos mim Handy machen etc. ^^ Klasse fand ich auch, dass ich mich auch gezielt gegen Zivilisten wenden kann (was ja bei  Prototype glaube ich nicht geht?), was ziemlich gemein wirkt ^^ Ein paar wartende Autos mit dem quasi-Machtschub durch die Gegend pfeffern und die Explosionen etc. machen schon Laune ^^

ich hätte noch lieber aufwendige Ingame-Cutscenes (zumindest bei den kleinen Ingame-Treffen, kA ob das später im Spiel anders ist), aber die Comic-Aufmachung ist äußerst stylisch. Atmo kam direkt von Beginn an dadurch auf.

Die Reviews sind sich ja auch sehr einig eigentlich (9/10 Titel).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.05.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> PS3-Versionen (wobei die ja natürlich jeweils noch kommen können) hätten sich allein in Japan schon mehr verkauft


 Interessanter Spekulationspunkt. Nur bezweifle ich das ein wenig, wenn man im Vergleich mal schaut, was so auf PSP und DS abgesetzt wird und wirkliche Wertungsbomben waren die 360-Games auch nicht. Klar ein Spiel für DS / PSP kostet in der Entwickler definitiv weniger, aber ich finde da eher die Handheld-Zahlen enttäuschend.





			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.05.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Da es quasi aber ne Ecke über GTA4 ist und dafür trotz diverser Explosionen etc. rundum Flüssig läuft, *mecker ich mal nicht*. Aliasing ist sichtbar[…]Popups sind mir erstmal keine aufgefallen


 Aber ich bin mal so frei. ^^ Popups sind mit mehrmals extrem aufgefallen und zwar in Form ganzer Gebäude, die plötzlich auftauchen. :o




			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.05.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Reviews sind sich ja auch sehr einig eigentlich (9/10 Titel).


 Eigentlich…


> Der Titel aus dem Hause Sucker Punch leidet vielmehr unter dem gleichen Problem wie zuvor schon Crackdown und Assassin's Creed. Dem immergleichen Ablauf, der fehlenden Abwechslung.


7 von 10 ^^


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 22.05.2009 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 22.05.2009 12:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mh, leider sind es keine Lebenszeit-Zahlen, dann könnte man das genauer festmachen (die Spiele sind ja meist nicht weltweit gleichzeitig rausgekommen). Beim DS finde ich es im Westen aber gar nicht so merkwürdig, die hier größten DS-Käuferschichten kaufen IMO keine (Handheld)JRPGs.
Möglich, dass bei einer zeitgleichen Mutli-Version einfach weniger Leute sich die 360-Version (und extra eine 360 dafür, siehe Vesperia-Aufruhr) gekauft hätten, ich denke aber für einen Japaner ist es wahrscheinlicher auf das eine gewünschte JRPG zu verzichten als die Kaufentscheidung für eine 360 (statt PS3 ggf.) zu treffen.
Auf eine 360 kommen in japan zudem über 3 PS3-Konsolen, bei den mageren West-Verkaufszahlen sollte ein (simultaner) Japan-PS3-Release allein schon die weltweiten 360 Zahlen schaffen können, bei einem SE RPG. Die PS3-West-Versionen würden aber genauso schlecht ausfallen übrigens, hier läuft nur Final Fantasy.
Wobei das Genre-Interesse bei der PS3 imo wenigstens etwas höher ist (z.B. fast gleich schlechte Eternal Sonata US-Zahlen trotz 1 Jahr später und fast halb so viel PS3-Konsolen).

The Last Remnant hat übrigens von der Famitsu eine 38/40 bekommen  (SE...)
Außer du meintest jetzt West-Reviews.



			
				Solidus_Dave am 22.05.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich bin mal so frei. ^^ Popups sind mit mehrmals extrem aufgefallen und zwar in Form ganzer Gebäude, die plötzlich auftauchen. :o


hab wie gesagt nicht nach geschaut ^^ Aber bei GTA4 usw. hat das ja auch nicht so sehr gestört.




> Eigentlich…
> 
> 
> > Der Titel aus dem Hause Sucker Punch leidet vielmehr unter dem gleichen Problem wie zuvor schon Crackdown und Assassin's Creed. Dem immergleichen Ablauf, der fehlenden Abwechslung.
> ...



Eurogamer ist auch bald so seltsam wie die Edge :>
Ne, mir ist schon klar, dass es Ausreißer gibt, aber die Durchschnittsnote wird sich bei 8-9/10 einpendeln.

Übrigens speziell dein Zitat aus dem Test zeigt mir schon, dass ich nicht mit dem Tester übereinstimme. Quasi bei fast jedem open-World Spiel wurde darüber gemeckert, mir ist das aber immer nur bedingt aufgefallen (und vom Weiterspielen hat es mich nie abgehalten). Open-World Spiele bringen nur etwas, wenn man den Freiraum auch nutzt und ergo gleiche Missionstrukturen unterschiedlich angeht +  eben der Spaß am dabei frei herumtollen. Selbst in vielen Schlauch-Shootern kommt es IMO einem nur als Abwechslungsreicher vor, weil man verschiedene Settings vor die Nase gesetzt bekommt und sie kürzer sind.

Von dem, was ich z.B. bei inFamous gesehen habe, scheinen die Hauptmissionen ähnlich inszeniert zu sein wie z.B. bei GTA. Letzteres ist auch immer das gleiche, wenn man sich damit auf die Nebenmissionen (wie bei inFamous) bezieht.


(da gabs übrigens ne tolle Story letztens, Ein freier Tester von Eurogamer hat nem MMORPG eine 2/10 gedrückt und die Entwickler haben dann Server-Protokolle vorgelegt, dass sich dessen Spielzeit auf ca. 2h beschränkte, die meiste Zeit davon im Charakter-Editor  )


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: .*

Heavy Rain Gameplay 1
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-gameplay-heavy-rain/49550
Heavy Rain Gameplay 2
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-gameplay-heavy-rain/49551


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 23.05.2009 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Heavy Rain Gameplay 1
> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-gameplay-heavy-rain/49550
> Heavy Rain Gameplay 2
> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-gameplay-heavy-rain/49551


Welcome to Uncanny Valley. 
Also technisch ist das ziemlich überzeugend, aber stilistisch finde ich die Mimik der Figuren und die Bewegungen absolut künstlich und auf eine unheimliche Art merkwürdig.

Ich freue mich sehr auf das eigentliche Spiel, aber irgendwie will der Funken der Begeisterung bezogen auf die Realisierung der Menschen nicht so überspringen.

Hieß es nicht mal, dass das Spiel nur exklusiv für die PS3 erscheint, weil die XB360 nicht genug Power für Heavy Rain hat. Mh, also soooo unfassbar und bahnbrechend sieht das nun auch wieder nicht aus.

Aber wie gesagt: Hoffentlich wird das Spiel gut, und distanziert sich von einigen merkwürdigen Momenten aus Fahrenheit. Wobei ich ja befürchte, dass aus dem Spiel nur ein Spiel zum Angucken und passiven Agieren wird (Quicktime-Event-Overkill), und kein Spiel zum aktiven Spielen...

Regards, eX!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.05.2009 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 23.05.2009 00:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, das sagen sie irgendwie bei jedem Exklusivspiel  (Splinter Cell z.B. gibts nur auf 360 weil der Cell keine KI berechnen kann laut Ubisoft   ). Die PS3 ist durch den Cell auf dem Papier und durch KZ2 aber schon fähig "mehr" zu leisten, aber das Spiel sollte halt dann auch so wirken wenn man das behauptet ^^

Uncanny Valley hatte ich auch, aber vor allem weil ich mir zuerst die SD-Version angeguckt hab. In der HD-Version gibts wenigstens mehr kleine Details und Bewegungen zu sehen.
Mich stört aber eigentlich auch nur der FBI-Agent, da er quasi keine Mimik zeigt. Gerade, als er sich aus dem Auto befreit wirkt das zusammen mit der nicht ganz sauberen Gestik sehr seltsam.
Zudem meine ich, dass das Spiel/Video nicht ganz lippensynchron ist, sowas ist dann tödlich wenn man das Uncanny Valley vermeiden will.

Grafik ist aber doch schon sehr gut, es hat nicht diesen CGI-Look von KZ2, aber Motion-Blur etc. wäre hier auch etwas schwer einbaubar schätze ich ^^ Man darf halt nicht vergessen, dass das immer noch keine passive Sequenz ist sondern eben Spielgrafik (auch wenn man noch selbst herumläuft und Hinweise untersucht). Vielleicht vergleicht man es aber wegen der Darstellung automatisch mit pre-Rendered/CGI Sequenzen aus anderen Spielen und dann wirkt es nicht mehr so beeindruckend. 
Bin mal gespannt wie es dann letztendlich auf meinem Bildschirm aussieht, an sich auch irgendwo egal, Kriminal-Adventures gibt es nicht so viele ^^


Edit: oh, der Abschnitt mit der Menschenmasse im Club sieht schon beeindruckender aus (und nicht nur wegen der Dame)
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/exclusive-lagoon-heavy-rain/49549
Gesichtsmimik wirkte aber auch hier noch komisch, verdammtes Uncanny Valley  (allerdings hat das Spiel hat ja noch einige Monate Entwicklungszeit vor sich, Polishing kommt ja gerade erst am Ende)
btw. GT hat echt die schlechtesten HD-Videos im Netz... Das erinnert mich gleich wieder an Grafikvergleich-Videos von denen


----------



## Bonkic (25. Mai 2009)

*Call of Duty 4 Hits 13 Million Unique Users*



> Xbox Live's very own Major Nelson put out his weekly show (in MP3 form) which saw him chat it up with Infinity Ward's Robert Bowling. During the chat, Bowling revealed the latest numbers for Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, and confirmed to Nelson that over 13 million unique players are still cranking away on the game's online multiplayer modes.
> 
> VG247 has the scoop:
> 
> ...



_gamespy/ vg247_



hmm und wie definieren die "unique user"?
13 millionen verschiedene spieler über xbox live?
das kann ja nicht sein.
13 millionen sessions?
kann ja auch nicht sein.  

helf mir mal jemand auf die sprünge. :-o


----------



## undergrounderX (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Call of Duty 4 Hits 13 Million Unique Users*



			
				Bonkic am 25.05.2009 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> helf mir mal jemand auf die sprünge. :-o


Ich meine Unique User heißt, dass sich ein User während einer gewissen Spanne sooft anmelden kann wie er will, aber nur einmal gezählt wird. Ist die Spanne abgelaufen wird er aber erneut dazu gezählt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (25. Mai 2009)

*ZuneX*

Bezüglich des Mysteriums rund um "ZuneX" (früher auch bekannt als "Alexandria: Game") gibt es neue Gerüchte.

Angeblich verfügt das Gerät über eine 128 MB Grafikeinheit von nVidia, integrierte 32GB Flashspeicher, WLAN-Funktionalität und ist fähig DivX-Videos auf dem  640x363 Pixel großen Multitouch-Display darzustellen. Betrieben wird das Gerät von einem Intel Atom mit 733 MHz (was ZuneX auf das Leistungsniveau der ersten stationären X-Box bringt). 

Kompatibel soll das Gerät mit speziellen ZuneX-Spielen, XBLive Arcade und dem vielversprechenden OnLive (http://www.onlive.com/) sein. Ob es einen herkömmlichen Slot für Module oder andere Trägermedien geben wird, ist aktuell nicht ersichtlich.

Des Weiteren soll das Gerät über einen Slot für SIM- und MicroSD-Karten verfügen. Aufgrund der UMTS-Kompatibilität scheint das Gerät wohl auch Telefonfunktionen zu bieten. Das Multitouchdisplay würde wie beim iPhone eine gewöhnliche Tastatur überflüssig machen. Im Standby erreicht der Akku eine Betriebszeit von 220 Stunden. Im Spielebetrieb hält er immerhin 9 Stunden durch. Wiegen soll das Gerät etwa 220g.

Quelle ist erneut http://www.mimbee.tv/blog/ .
Angeblich soll diese Twitter-Meldung eines MS-Mitarbeiters die Sache bestätigen: http://twitter.com/officethemovie/status/1771318840

Von offizieller Seite gibt sich MS diplomatisch: "Man bezieht zu Gerüchten keine Stellung" ( http://www.gamezone.de/news_detail.asp?nid=73849 ). Also kein klares Dementi sondern nur ein Statement, dass man bereits von Nintendo und Sony hörte, kurz bevor DSi bzw. PSP2000+3000 enthüllt wurden.

Bewahrheiten sich die Gerüchte, dann werden auf der E309 „ZuneX“ und die „PSP Go!“ vorgestellt. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## BlackDead (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: ZuneX*

Wenn man mit den Ding noch vernümftig surfen kann ist es tatsächlich eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Kandinata (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: ZuneX*



			
				BlackDead am 25.05.2009 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man mit den Ding noch vernümftig surfen kann ist es tatsächlich eine Überlegung wert.



Das kommt am Ende wohl auf den Preis an, denn momentan klingt das nach SEHR viel Alleskönner den man sicherlich nicht für umme raushaut...  und am Ende steht man dann in selber Preisklasse mit einem kleinen Laptop besser da


----------



## Erucu (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: ZuneX*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 25.05.2009 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich des Mysteriums rund um "ZuneX" (früher auch bekannt als "Alexandria: Game") gibt es neue Gerüchte.
> 
> Angeblich verfügt das Gerät über eine 128 MB Grafikeinheit von nVidia, integrierte 32GB Flashspeicher, WLAN-Funktionalität und ist fähig DivX-Videos auf dem  640x363 Pixel großen Multitouch-Display darzustellen. Betrieben wird das Gerät von einem Intel Atom mit 733 MHz (was ZuneX auf das Leistungsniveau der ersten stationären X-Box bringt).
> 
> ...



Wenns wirklich als Smartphone gehandhabt wird, wirds wohl floppen wie seinerzeit der NGage. Es gibt einfach zu wenige die sich einen Handheld ans Ohr ahlten würden.

Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass Microsoft exclusive Verträge mit den (US) Mobilfunkanbietern hat, sodass man unterwegs im Netzt surfen kann. Ähnliches gibt es ja bereits mit dem Kindle von Amazon (Bücherdownload unterwegs). Wie es dann in anderen Ländern aussieht ist noch fragwürdig.

Auch ist es sehr gut vorstellbar, dass der ZuneX vorerst exklusiv in Amerika vertrieben wird. MS hat es ja bisher nicht hinbekommen den Zune auf anderen Märkten zu veröffentlichen. WObei dass ja auch ein ziemliches NO-Go für einen Handheld wäre, denn wer würde schon Spiele für ein Gerät entwickeln, dass nur in den USA vertrieben wird?

Naja mal abwarten was die E3 bringt, vielleicht wird dann meine relativ neue PSP schon wieder ausgemustert


----------



## Bonkic (25. Mai 2009)

*Neue Bilder zu God of War 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr gibts hier


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Bilder zu God of War 3*

passend zur vor-e3-lichen Stimmung:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pB647PE-80

Ich glaub heutzutage kann man nicht mehr solche Boygroup-Fan-Schreie erwarten? 


Spoiler



(das "coming soon" ist btw auch toll  )


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Bilder zu God of War 3*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 26.05.2009 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> passend zur vor-e3-lichen Stimmung:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pB647PE-80
> 
> Ich glaub heutzutage kann man nicht mehr solche Boygroup-Fan-Schreie erwarten?
> ...



unglaublich^^ selbst nino, der die 3 millionen bei schlag den raab gewonnen hat, ist nicht so ausgeflippt  ES IST EIN SPIEL ZUM TEUFEL^^ Ich freu mich ja auch mal auf nen Titel, aber so ein fanboy bin ich von keinem spiel bisher.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Neue Bilder zu God of War 3*

mh amazon.de hat im Moment ne kleine Preissenkung bei PS3-Konsolen/Bundles:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_82547673_27?ie=UTF8&plgroup=3&docId=1000251243&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=177KT7FPSBEC7FJ41C6H&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467630613&pf_rd_i=301052


- PS3 mit Singstar ABBA und 2 Mikrofonen (aber glaub nicht die Kabellosen): 369,40€
- PS3 mit GTA4 und GT5 Prologue: 369,90€
- einfach nur die PS3: 371,70€ (statt 399,95€)
- PS3 mit Batman Begins Blu-ray: 379,40€
- PS3 mit inFamous: 399,95€
- PS3 mit LittleBigPlanet: 399,95€ (allerdings kostet das Spiel bei amazon.de einzeln im Moment auch nur noch 19,95€)
- PS3 mit Resistance 2: 399,99€
- PS3 mit 2. DualShock3, MotorStorm1 und Uncharted1: 411€

PS3 ist inzwischen das (neueste) 80gb Modell)

Man beachte die ca. 5€ Post-Eigenhändig-Gebühr bei den USK18-Titeln.

Einen 2. DualShock3 gibt es ggf. ebenfalls runtergesetzt für 48,40€ [oder man verwendet zur Not Pads vom PC/alte PS2-Pads per Adapter]

Für den Einsatz am HDTV kommt je nach gewünschte Länge ein ca. 10€ HDMI-Kabel dazu. Falls nötig noch ein Optisches Kabel für die Surroundanlage (15€ meist).

gerne erwähnte ich auch an dieser Stelle, dass man keine sonstigen Folgekosten u.ä. beachten muss, die bei anderen Systemen gerne mal weggedacht werden...
(Ausgenommen Headsets, Webcams, Tastaturen, Lenkräder etc. Hier darf man aber auch meist zu den PS2/PC Vertretern zurückgreifen falls man sich nichts neues anschaffen möchte). Wobei man noch sagen könnte, für die Remote-Play Funktionen braucht man ja ne PSP 

Am günstigsten sind natürlich die ersten beiden Bundles, da man damit fast auf 300€ für die Konsole runter kommt (seltsamerweise sind sie dabei insgesamt sogar trotzdem noch ein paar € billiger als die normale Konsole  ). Bei den anderen käme man eher mit UK-Import der Konsole billiger weg.

Ich würde aber noch ein paar Tage bis zur e3 warten, falls dort eine Slim und/oder eine Preissenkung angekündigt wird.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2009)

*MGS 5 (mehr oder weniger) bestätigt!*

auszug aus einem famitsu interview mit h. kojima , das im nachhinein -teilweise- zensiert werden musste:



> Famitsu: XXXXXXXXX's XXXXXX?
> Kojima: Aber, XXXXXXXXX. Es ist XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.
> Famitsu: Ah! Ich verstehe!!
> Kojima: "XXXXX XXXXX XXX". Eigentlich ist es kein "X", aber ein "X" Art von Gefühl. Das ist er. Ich kann den Titel noch nicht verraten, aber es ist diese Art von Gefühl. Und es ist die Tradition der Metal Gear-Saga.
> ...



_famitsu/ gamers.at_


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2009)

*FF XI kommt für PS 3*



> Wie die Famitsu und Dengeki PlayStation aktuell mitteilen, wird das Online-Rollenspiel Final Fantasy XI auch für die PS3 umgesetzt. Bisher war der Titel ausschließlich für PC, PS2 und Xbox360 erhältlich.



_play3_


----------



## Solidus_Dave (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: MGS 5 (mehr oder weniger) bestätigt!*



			
				Bonkic am 27.05.2009 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> auszug aus einem famitsu interview mit h. kojima , das im nachhinein -teilweise- zensiert werden musste:




Story klingt nicht sehr einfallsreich, zumal sie doch noch Verbindungen zu MGS hat.
Aber was soll, neues Metal Gear Solid   

scheinbar kommt es für PS3 und PSP (eventuell exklusiv für diese,  da die beiden Versionen verbunden sein sollen, man erinnere an Resistance Retribution,  sowie keiner Ankündigung in der Famitsu 360 anders als im PS3&PSP Heft)


> According to PSI, whom have translated the article, a Metal Gear Solid for both PSP and PS3 will be released that will be connectible with each other. The game will take place seven years after the events of Metal Gear Solid 4. The Big Boss character in the scans is not actually Big Boss but his most recent clone, who's said to have played a role in Metal Gear Solid, Metal Gear Solid 2 and Metal Gear Solid 4. Over the last seven years his aging has been rapid. That's all we got out of the translation.



mhhh NOCH ein Klon 



> Wie die Famitsu und Dengeki PlayStation aktuell mitteilen, wird das Online-Rollenspiel Final Fantasy XI auch für die PS3 umgesetzt. Bisher war der Titel ausschließlich für PC, PS2 und Xbox360 erhältlich.



Geil   
Ich würde es sehr gern auf Konsole also PS3 statt wie jetzt am PC spielen. Den Client kauf ich sofort, Charakter hab ich ja schon ^^

Edit: eventuell ist es fake und der Artikel+Interview ist nur über 7. Jahresfestival (und ohne Erwähnung einer PS3-Version), wehe     Klarheit gibt es wohl erst in ein paar Tagen



nach Demon's Souls wird übrigens erneut ein kleiner spezialisierter Publisher ein Sony-Japan Spiel in den USA heraus bringen: Afrika/Hakuna Matata.
Ich frag mich wieso SCEA und SCEE sich so gegen diese Titel sperren. Allerdings sollten sich diese Publisher lieber mal Titeln zuwenden, die es nicht bereits region-free und komplett in englisch gibt...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Mai 2009)

*30 Millionen verkauft*

*30 Millionen verkaufte Xbox 360-Konsolen / über 20 Million Live-Mitglieder*


> Wie Microsoft bekannt gibt, hat die Xbox 360 weltweit die Marke von 30 Millionen verkauften Geräten geknackt, die Zahl der Xbox Live-Mitglieder liegt bei mehr als 20 Millionen.
> 
> Im Vergleich zum Vorjahr konnte man die Zahl der verkauften Geräte nach Angaben der NPD Group um 28 Prozent steigern, […]
> 
> Seit dem Launch der Konsole haben alleine die Kunden in den USA mehr als 14,5 Milliarden US-Dollar für die Produkte dieser Marke ausgegeben. Auch die im November 2008 veröffentlichte New Xbox Experience zeigt deutliche Auswirkungen. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt verzeichnete man einen Anstieg der Mitgliederzahlen um ganze 136 Prozent, die Anzahl der heruntergeladenen Filme verdoppelte sich und der Absatz von Spielen, Add-Ons sowie anderen Inhalten auf XBLA kletterte um 70 Prozent nach oben.


 http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/xbox-360-30-millionen-verkauft


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2009)

*Wii: 50 Millionen mal verkauft!*



> Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt hat Nintendo weltweit von seiner Wii 50 Millionen verkauft. Damit ist sie dich sich am schnellsten verkaufende Konsole aller Zeiten.
> 
> Die 50 Millionen-Grenze wurde jetzt nach bereits 130 Verkaufswochen (ca. zweieinhalb Jahre) durchbrochen. Um eine Vorstellung davon zu bekommen, was das nun bedeutet, die Zahlen der Konkurrenz:
> 
> ...



_consolewars_

brutalst.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Mai 2009)

*PSP- Go auf der E3? PS 3 slim Gerüchte verdichten sich!*



> Our trusty inside source spills the beans about Sony's long-term strategy. The PSP-Go! is real, and should be announced at E3. The more surprising news? A slimmed-down PS3 is in fact coming, but not until Sony sells the PS3s sitting on retail shelves. The full report inside.



arstechnica


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: PSP- Go auf der E3? PS 3 slim Gerüchte verdichten sich!*



			
				Bonkic am 28.05.2009 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> > Our trusty inside source spills the beans about Sony's long-term strategy. The PSP-Go! is real, and should be announced at E3. The more surprising news? A slimmed-down PS3 is in fact coming, but not until Sony sells the PS3s sitting on retail shelves. The full report inside.
> 
> 
> 
> arstechnica


Bin bei der Go! mal gespannt, wie das später beim Verkauf funktionieren soll. Man kämpft in einigen absatzstarken Regionen der Welt ja direkt mit 2 großen Problemen, wenn man kein integriertes Laufwerk und demnach auch keine Ladenversionen der Spiele anbietet. 1) Angst der Konservativen vor der bösen Onlinedistribution. 2) Keine Kreditkarte oder die Erlaubnis, mit alternativen Mitteln wie Paybal zu bezahlen (PSP-User dürften wohl zu großen Teilen eher Kinder bzw. Jugendliche sein, denen der Zugriff auf solche Zahlungsmittel verwehrt bleibt). Was als Alternative? Punktesysteme in Prepaid-Form für den Einzelhandel wie es MS und Big N machen?

Bei einem Handheld würde das Fehlen eines Slots in Kombination mit einem großen Flashspeicher allerdings Sinn machen...man könnte schnell und mobil Spiele wechseln, und hätte quasi seine ganze Sammlung in der Hosentasche...
Ist die Sache wie bei STEAM gebunden an einen Account mit unlimitierten Downloads der erworbenen Spiele, wäre auch ein Geräteschaden kein großes Problem, und man hätte als Backup noch immer den Online-Dienst des Herstellers.

Apple wird wohl auch in den mobilen Gamingbereich einsteigen. Zumindest wenn man den Spekulationen eines UBI CEOs glauben darf.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: PSP- Go auf der E3? PS 3 slim Gerüchte verdichten sich!*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 29.05.2009 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Punktesysteme in Prepaid-Form für den Einzelhandel wie es MS und Big N machen?


 Naja, nur scheitern etwa in Europa PSN-Prepaidkarten (laut Sony) am Mehrwertsteuersatz:


> Das Verlangen ist groß, doch ist eine Lösung schwer. Europa besteht aus vielen Ländern mit unterschiedlichen Mehrwertsteuern. Wir können nicht sagen das es niemals kommen würde, doch ist in der nächsten Zeit nicht damit zu rechnen.



Wäre für ein Gerät, wo man nun auf Ladenversionen ganz verzichtet, IMO ein KO-Kriterium. Auch wird es IMO schwer darüber Games zum Vollpreis – 49,99 $/€ - zu verkaufen.

Und was ist mit den ganzen Games, welche die bisheringen PSP-User alle haben und dann nicht mehr auf dem PSP-Nachfolger laufen werden und zudem wurden ja nun auch einige PSP-Games angekündigt.

Es ist daher auf jeden Fall interessant zu sehen, wie Sony die Zukunft der PSP sieht / plant und auf der E3 präsentieren wird.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: PSP- Go auf der E3? PS 3 slim Gerüchte verdichten sich!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.05.2009 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 29.05.2009 10:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mit Patapon 2 haben sie in den USA ja sogar getestet, wie es ankommt ein Spiel NUR als Downloadversion herauszubringen. Man kann es im PS-Store kaufen (über PSP, PC oder PS3) aber es gibt im Handel auch eine normale PSP-Hülle, statt der UMD ist dann aber ein Download-Code drin.
Anders als vorher angekündigt war der Online-Kauf aber nicht etwas billiger, da hat wohl der Handel wieder Druck ausgeübt.

(gegen Raubkopien hat das aber sicher nix gebracht. Denn da das Spiel in anderen Regionen normal erhältlich ist, kann man es sich als Ami auch einfach aus dem Netz saugen. Vielleicht haben das sogar mehr gemacht nun als sonst, da es jetzt eh DL-only ist und die gekaufte US-Version sogar noch gar nicht auf der custom Firmware lief)


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: PSP- Go auf der E3? PS 3 slim Gerüchte verdichten sich!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.05.2009 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre für ein Gerät, wo man nun auf Ladenversionen ganz verzichtet, IMO ein KO-Kriterium. Auch wird es IMO schwer darüber Games zum Vollpreis – 49,99 $/€ - zu verkaufen.



das seh ich ähnlich, keine ahnung, ob das (schon?) funktionieren kann. 



> Und was ist mit den ganzen Games, welche die bisheringen PSP-User alle haben und dann nicht mehr auf dem PSP-Nachfolger laufen werden und zudem wurden ja nun auch einige PSP-Games angekündigt.
> 
> Es ist daher auf jeden Fall interessant zu sehen, wie Sony die Zukunft der PSP sieht / plant und auf der E3 präsentieren wird.



der psp software- markt ist ja quasi tot, wenn ich mich nicht täusche (klar monster hunter, ff und co. verkaufen sich ab und an- aber sonst?)
dh sony verdient trotz beeindruckender hardwarebasis vermutlich wenig bis gar nix mit der psp.
also musste was passieren, wenn man das handheldgeschäft nicht gleich abschenken will.

naheliegend ist da natürlich der verzicht auf das umd laufwerk, das ja -zumindest ist das meine meinung- nicht zuletzt für den misserfolg der psp verantwortlich ist.
ich verstehe nicht, was sony geritten hat, ein optisches laufwerk in ein handheld einzubauen- das ist einfach absolut hirnrissig.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2009)

*Phil Harrison (Ex- Sony) nicht mehr Atari- Präsident*



> Because of a shift of business operations to the US, Phil Harrison will move from the role of President to that of non-executive Director of the Group. As all Board members, he will continue to assist, support and guide the Company's strategy.



_atari/ kotaku_


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: PSP- Go auf der E3? PS 3 slim Gerüchte verdichten sich!*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.05.2009 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, nur scheitern etwa in Europa PSN-Prepaidkarten (laut Sony) am Mehrwertsteuersatz:
> 
> 
> > Das Verlangen ist groß, doch ist eine Lösung schwer. Europa besteht aus vielen Ländern mit unterschiedlichen Mehrwertsteuern. Wir können nicht sagen das es niemals kommen würde, doch ist in der nächsten Zeit nicht damit zu rechnen.


Und warum bekommen das MS und Nintendo hin? "Viele Länder mit unterschiedlicher Mehrwertsteuer". Ach. Welch Feststellung  . Hat die Konkurrenz jetzt die besseren Mathematiker im Team sitzen oder will Sony absichtlich einen alternativen Weg bestreiten. 





> Wäre für ein Gerät, wo man nun auf Ladenversionen ganz verzichtet, IMO ein KO-Kriterium.


Eben.  





> Und was ist mit den ganzen Games, welche die bisheringen PSP-User alle haben und dann nicht mehr auf dem PSP-Nachfolger laufen werden und zudem wurden ja nun auch einige PSP-Games angekündigt.


 Frage ich mich auch. 





> Es ist daher auf jeden Fall interessant zu sehen, wie Sony die Zukunft der PSP sieht / plant und auf der E3 präsentieren wird.


 Also ein "schlüssiges" Konzept wäre schon nett.   
Gilt übrigens auch für MS, falls ZuneX tatsächlich kein Fake ist. Gerät nur in Verbindung mit Mobilvertrag? MS-Points wie bei der großen Box als Prepaid-Konzept? Oder bezahlt man Spiele aus dem Shop über die Telefonrechnung? Preis? Fragen über Fragen.


			
				Solidus_Dave am 29.05.2009 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Patapon 2 haben sie in den USA ja sogar getestet, wie es ankommt ein Spiel NUR als Downloadversion herauszubringen. Man kann es im PS-Store kaufen (über PSP, PC oder PS3) aber es gibt im Handel auch eine normale PSP-Hülle, statt der UMD ist dann aber ein Download-Code drin.


Gut, ist auch eine Möglichkeit. Aber das erscheint mir etwas "kompliziert". Regale voller "leerer" Hüllen wirken auf mich irgendwie grotesk. Aber gut, vielleicht kommt das Knallerkonzept auf der E3.

Möglicherweise wird Sony auch alle Spiele verschenken. So könnte man immerhin die Raubkopiererszene treffen. 

Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, warum das „Mobile Gaming Team“ von Sony sich nicht einfach in das kreative Kämmerlein einschließt, und ein neues und effektiveres Marktkonzept entwickelt. PSP2 eben. Es gab bereits 2 (relativ sinnfreie) Optimierungen der Ur-PSP und mit der PSP Go! steht die dritte in den Startlöchern. Gewinn bringt die Softwaresparte der PSP kaum, und im Jahresrhythmus Neuauflagen von bekannten Geräten zu veröffentlichen ist imho leicht sinnfrei. Meiner Meinung nach ist die PSP tot. 2 - 3 interessante Spiele könnten noch kommen, aber sonst passiert auf dem Gerät nicht mehr viel. Ob hier Wiederbelebungen möglich sind? Lieber ein gänzlich neues Gerät, das endlich besser auf den Spieler (Layout der Knöpfe, Funktionen, Trägermedium, Softwareangebot) zugeschnitten ist.

Regards, eX!


----------



## frogi (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: PSP- Go auf der E3? PS 3 slim Gerüchte verdichten sich!*

Muss mal kurz dazwischen grätschen.



> Online-Games sind in der heutigen Konsolengeneration nichts besonderes mehr. Egal ob man sich mit 8, 16 oder 256 Spielern misst, die Herausforderung steigt bekanntlich mit der Anzahl der Gegenspieler. Und eben jene möchte Microsoft um ein vielfaches erhöhen, wie ein aktuelles Jobangebot verriet.
> 
> So sucht der Redmonder Konzern derzeit einen Entwickler, der dabei helfen soll die Server zu verbessern. An sich nichts Ungewöhnliches, wäre es nicht für einen Titel der derzeit noch 300.000 Players genannt wird. Das Spiel soll dabei komplett in Echtzeit laufen, mit echtem Geld und ohne die Möglichkeit zu cheaten. Das gesamte Konzept baut dabei auf den Xbox Live Service auf. Genauere Informationen sind jedoch noch unklar.



Ein stinknormales Onlinepokerspiel oder steckt mehr dahinter?

Und noch ein neues Feature, vorerst aber nur in UK:



> Sky-TV sagt euch nichts? Sollte es aber, denn schließlich trägt der derzeitige deutsche Pay-TV-Sender Premiere ab dem 4. Juli genau diesen Namen. Warum wir darüber berichten? Ganz einfach: In UK und Irland haben Microsoft und Sky nun angekündigt, dass es ab Herbst dieses Jahres möglich sein wird, die Xbox 360 als Sky-Player nutzen zu können, sprich: die 360 wird zum "Premiere-Decoder".
> 
> Welche Programme bzw. Sparten über dieses Onlinedienst angeboten werden, hat Sky bislang noch nicht offiziell verkündet, es ist aber davon auszugehen, dass die nahezu gesamte Bandbreite an Film- Dokumentar- und Kinder- und selbstverständlich auch Sportkanälen in SD- und HD-Qualität den Weg auf die Redmonder Konsole finden wird. Dabei wird es sowohl Live-TV als auch On-Demand-Streaming geben.
> 
> ...



alles xboxfront.de


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. Mai 2009)

*Nix mit PS 3 Slim*

*PS 3 Slim ist ein Fake*
http://www.ultimateps3.fr/news-ps3-2493-exclusive-ups3-ps3-slim-pictures-are-fake.html


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Nix mit PS 3 Slim*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 29.05.2009 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> *PS 3 Slim ist ein Fake*
> http://www.ultimateps3.fr/news-ps3-2493-exclusive-ups3-ps3-slim-pictures-are-fake.html



und warum sind die jetzt glaubwürdig genug einen Fake zu wiederlegen?   

Zumal die Slim sowieso kommt, vielleicht sind die Bilder fake aber man geht immer noch von einem Slim-Release noch in diesem Jahr aus.


Edit: und reden die von anderen Bildern? Da war keine Konsole an einem TV angeschlossen etc.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2009)

*Leaked photos of Intec Ghostbusters Proton Pack for Wii*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


quelle und mehr


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Leaked photos of Intec Ghostbusters Proton Pack for Wii*



> Yes, Fanboy! You may go to E3. Virtually, that is. SCEE has confirmed to us that the Sony E3 press conference will be broadcast via Home, but there's a catch -- it won't be live. The streaming will begin one to two hours after the actual presentation takes place at the Presentation Podium. This should be true of both the US and EU regions.


http://playstation.joystiq.com/2009/05/29/sonys-e3-press-conference-will-come-home-on-june-2/

So, wer verkneift sich das Internet für 1-2 Stunden und schaut es mit auf dem Home-Platz an? 
hat man gleich die Publikumsreaktionen in Form der Emotes der Avatare 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht gibt es ja noch die kleine Chance, dass es im US-Home live ist, dann einfach mit US-Account einloggen ^^

Qualität sollte ja besser sein als in den Mini-Videos von den gratis-Seiten. Hoffe sowas kommt auch für die zukünftige nicht-E3-PKs, das ist schon ne nette Sache ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Mai 2009)

*PSP go*

*PSP Go angekündigt – Bilder und Infos*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Was wir bereits über die PS-GO wissen:
> 
> - 16 GB Speicher, Memory Slot für noch mehr Speicher.
> 
> ...


 http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=24845 / http://gamingconsolenetwork.com/2009/05/30/gcn-exclusive-say-hello-to-the-psp-go/


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: PSP go*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.05.2009 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> PSP Go angekündigt



lol und der leak kommt ausgerechnet von der Juni Episode von Qore (Videomagazin welches quasi von Sony kommt), die irgendjemand irgendwie schon in die Finger bekommen hat 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rM3dMMc3syY

im Video werden auch neue PSP-Titel bestätigt (die es auf der e3 zu sehen gibt):
- neues Metal Gear
- Gran Turismo
- Jak and Daxter
- LittleBigPlanet



ich glaube inzwischen ist die ganze Sony-PK schon bekannt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: PSP go*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 30.05.2009 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube inzwischen ist die ganze Sony-PK schon bekannt


Und das ist / wäre irgendwie schade. Für meinen Geschmack gibt es viel zu viele Infos und Ankündigungen, die jetzt vor der E3 rauskommen. (Jetzt nicht nur auf Sony bezogen, sondern generell.)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: PSP go*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.05.2009 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 30.05.2009 19:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hardware-mäßig ist schon alles durch. ZuneHD und PSPgo sind schon fix, PS3slim sicher erst zu einer anderen PK (gleichzeitig mit PSPgo glaube ich nicht) und sollte MS nicht noch ne 360slim planen, wars das auch schon.

Ich denke je 1 neues, größeres und unbekanntes (Core)Spiel auf den PKs von Nintendo, MS, Sony, Capcom, Square-Enix und Konami ist schon alles auf was man gespannt sein kann.


Im Prinzip gab es in den letzten 2 Wochen wirklich zu allem Videomaterial (von CGI über Cutscenes bis Gameplay oder auch gleich alles zusammen), was auch nur namentlich schon angekündigt war.
Dazu mal ne Liste der *letzten 2 (!!) Tage* (und davor gabs ja auch genug, siehe Heavy Rain, TRICO, Modern Warfare 2 etc.):

- Nier
- Assassin's Creed 2
- Alien vs. Predator
- PSP-LittleBigPlanet
- Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood
- Battlefield 1943
- DJ Hero
- LEGO Rock Band (wozu soll das gut sein btw)
- Rachet & Clank: A Crack in Time
- Mini Ninjas
- Zephyr: Rise of the Elementals
- The Lord of the Rings: Aragorn's Quest
- Bayonetta
- Dragon Age: Origins
- Marvel: Ultimate Alliance 2
- NHL 10
- Need for Speed: Shift
- Need for Speed Nitro
- Brütal Legend
- Dante's Inferno
- Silent Hill: Shattered Memories
- Section 8
- Madden NFL 10
- Split/Second
- Just Cause 2
- Alpha Protocol
- Batman Arkham Asylum
- englische White Knight Chronicles Version
- Def Jam Rapstar
- Mafia 2
- The Saboteur
- Overlord 2
- Operation Flashpoint 2
- Brink
- SOCOM - Fireteam Bravo 3
- Harry Potter und der Halbblut-Prinz
- Splinter Cell: Conviction
- Lost Planet 2
- Dead Rising 2
- The Grinder
- No More Heroes 2
- Dead Space Extraction
- Gladiator A.D.
- Mass Effect 2
- Resident Evil: The Darkside Chronicles
- Dirt 2
- The Conduit
- Uncharted 2
- The Agency
- Rabbids Go Home

also von groß bis klein alles dabei. Auch keine wirklich leaks meist sondern einfach die (ggf. neuesten) e3-Trailer die wir dann zum Teil alle nochmal bei den PKs sehen dürfen... (da freue ich mich mehr darauf, dass ein Großteil der Trailer dann nächste Woche in HD im PSN/Live zu finden sein wird)

klar, einiges soll auch einfach noch den Hype entfachen, aber ich bin jetzt schon übersättigt. Gerade diverse Teaser Schnipsel (AC2, Splinter Cell) finde ich dann eher ermüdend. Zumal man die Infos/das "Fleisch" eh erst zur e3 in diversen Berichten nachlesen darf. Ohne wirklich neues Videomaterial ist das aber auch nicht so toll.

und sollte das gemacht werden damit man in der Flut nicht untergeht, dann mhhh war wohl nix


----------



## eX2tremiousU (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: PSP go*

Also die neue alte PSP schockiert mich optisch etwas: So eine angenehme Mischung aus ekelhafter Hässlichkeit und faszinierend andersartiger Ästhetik. Das Ding muss bei mir erst einmal sacken...

Jedenfalls interessant, dass man endlich Sonys Mylo als grobe optische Grundlage genutzt hat, und das alte PSP-Design nicht weiterverfolgt. Die neue Anordnung der Knöpfe könnte hoffentlich Spiele angenehmer über längere Zeit spielbar machen.

Interessant ist das Teil schon, jetzt müssen "nur" noch so Nebensächlichkeiten geklärt werden wie:

a) Was mache ich mit meinen alten PSP-Spielen, wenn ich im unwahrscheinlichen Fall die PSP Go! kaufen sollte.
b) Preisgestaltung.

Aber dieses Pre-E3-Informationsangebot ist imho doof. Das macht die ganze Spannung und Vorfreude auf die Messe kaputt. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## LordMephisto (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: PSP go*

Auf dem Bild sieht das nach heftigen Fingerkrämpfen aus.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: PSP go*



			
				LordMephisto am 31.05.2009 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Bild sieht das nach heftigen Fingerkrämpfen aus.




sind die bilder wirklich offiziell?
denn 1. sieht das ding wirklich ein wenig -tschuldigung- scheisse aus und 2. kann das, noch dazu billig anmutende, tastenlayout doch wohl kaum ernst gemeint sein.

das konzept (unabhängig davon ob es funktionieren kann) und die slider- sache finde ich zumindest interessant.


----------



## Kandinata (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: PSP go*



			
				Bonkic am 31.05.2009 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 31.05.2009 10:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das würde ich jetzt gerne auch mal wissen, denn irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das Sony wirklich so dämlich ist und das Teil quasi nur für 1 Kundenteil interessant macht, aber die anderen wiederum vertreibt   

Wie schon gesagt wurde, das alles auf Onlinebasis funktionieren soll mag ja schön sein für die die keine Spiele mit sich rumschlepppen wollen, aber dann das Laufwerk zu entfernen und die alten PSP Spiele nutzlos zu machen ist absolut dämlich... wer soll das kaufen der bereits eine PSP hat ? Und die die keine haben, selbst die dürfte das ganze nicht 100% überzeugen... alleine wenn der Preis höher ist als bei der "alten" PSP, aber das ist jetzt mal Spekulation...
Das ist wie wenn man beim DSi nicht nur den GBA Slot entfernt, sondern auch noch den DS Slot mitgenommen hätte


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: PSP go*



			
				Bonkic am 31.05.2009 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> sind die bilder wirklich offiziell?


Weiß jetzt nicht genau, ob Sony nun schon alles bestätigt hat, aber die ganzen Infos und Bilder stammen - siehe Video von Dave weiter oben - aus einem Video (kommende Quore-Episode), was Sony zu früh im Playstation Network online hatte.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: PSP go*



			
				Bonkic am 31.05.2009 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> sind die bilder wirklich offiziell?.



Die Bilder sowie das Video dazu stammen aus der Juni Ausgabe von Qore, die den Abonnenten etwas zu früh zum Download im Store angeboten wurde. Wer schnell war / das in seiner Downloadliste bemerkt hatte, bekam so von Sony den PSPGo Leak frei Haus inkl. Vorführung von Veronica Belmont ^^


Das Design find ich jetzt nicht besonders hübsch, aber hässlich eigentlich auch nicht. Die Knöpfe sehen etwas komisch aus, aber durch den Slider muss das wohl so sein. Frag mich nur ob der Analogstick nun nicht noch schlechter ist, allerdings ist dessen Anordnung nun besser, so ist es jetzt quasi wie ein normales Pad (etwas engere Anordnung). Frag mich nur ob das Ding auch gut in der Hand liegt.

Vor allem ist das Ding nun ne ganze Ecke kleiner geworden, die PSP war immer ein wenig groß für die Hosentasche (mal abseits des Display Schutzes ^^)


hier noch ein paar Infos von Sony:


> So ist die Rede von einem 3,8 Zoll Bildschirm, 16 GB internen Speichers, Bluetooth und einem wegfall des UMD Laufwerk. Darüber hinaus ist die neue PSP GO ca. 43% Leichter als das Vorgängermodel.




Übrigens glaube ich irgendwie nicht, dass ne Lösung für PSP Vorbesitzer und UMD Titeln geben wird. Die sollen vermutlich bei der parallel weitergeführten PSP bleiben.
Andererseits schränkt man dann das PSP-Angebot hat (es gibt schon eine Auswahl im Store aber eben nicht alles).
Wie sollte das auch gehen, höchstens ein Adapter-Laufwerk. Die Spiele als Isos quasi draufkopieren von PSPzuPSPgo oder Adapter können sie ja schlecht machen, weil man so die Spiele ja nur Ausleihen muss.



btw: das neue Sony Ericsson Aino Handy bekommt auch Remote-Play Support mit der PS3 :-o (aber ich schätze mal die Funktion zu spielen wird geblockt?) Dadurch kann man dann wirklich quasi von überall mal eben Downloads an der PS3 starten usw.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: PSP go*



			
				Kandinata am 31.05.2009 12:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde ich jetzt gerne auch mal wissen, denn irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das Sony wirklich so dämlich ist und das Teil quasi nur für 1 Kundenteil interessant macht, aber die anderen wiederum vertreibt


 Möglicherweise will man mit der Go! primär Casual-Gamer ansprechen, die sich für wenige Euros ein Spielchen laden wollen. Ähnlich der Produktpolitik von Apple. Die Spielefunktion der iTouch-Geräte ist ja nicht wirklich für ernsthaftes Spielen zu gebrauchen, allein schon weil die Steuerung ein sehr limitierender Faktor ist. Aber Apps und Spiele werden aus dem AppleStore wohl gerne und zahlreich geladen. Vielleicht will Sony da mitmischen, und ein kleines Pausenfüllergerät anbieten. Aber ohne Touchdisplay und elegantes Design kann man mit der Go imho nicht an Apples Vorgabe anknüpfen. 

Prinzipiell habe ich aber wirklich KEINE Ahnung, wenn man damit nun ansprechen will. Gerade weil man die PSP2005 schon für unter 100 Euro bekommt, und die PSP3000 für 160 Euro zu bekommen ist. Preislich müsste die Go schon im Bereich von 100 Euro angesiedelt sein, damit das Ding überhaupt interessant wird - z.B. auch als Zweitkonsole für Leute, die bereits eine PSP haben.

Vielleicht erleuchtet uns die PK auf der E3.

BTW: Total verpennt. Microsoft hat ja letzte Woche den ZuneHD vorgestellt. Der kommt zwar wieder nicht in Europa raus (soweit bekannt), macht aber dem iPod-Touch Konkurrenz. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. Juni 2009)

*.*

*”Farblösung” für Japan – schwarze Wii und roter DSi kommen*


> Demnach wird dort am 1. August eine schwarze Wii auf den Markt kommen. Ebenso werden Wii-Remote, Nunchuck-Controller und der Classic-Controller Pro ab dem Datum in der neuen Farbe angeboten.
> 
> Ebenso wurde eine neue Farbe für den Nintendo DSi angekündigt. Am 11. Juli erscheint der Handheld in Japan in einer roten Version.


http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=25051


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. Juni 2009)

*Die Payne with a Vengeance*

Max McClane ist zurück. Nachdem man John Payne 3 auf der E3 nicht gezeigt hat, sickern nun endlich erste kleine Informationen und Bilderschnipsel durch.

*Max Payne 3* spielt augenscheinlich in den Slums von Sao Paulo, Brasilien. Dort dominieren vornehmlich kräftige Farben. Payne selbst hat sich stark verändert, und erinnert optisch nun an einen bärtigen John McClane mit Glatze. Da Max mittlerweile massiv von Schmerzmitteln abhängig ist, werden scheinbar auch daraus resultierende "Wahnzustände" oder "Halluzinationen" in das Gameplay einfließen.

Grafisch soll das Spiel dank der "Rage-Engine" von Rockstar (hat nichts mit der Tech5 von id am Hut!) auf einem Level mit Uncharted 2 sein. Die zerstörbaren Umgebungen sollen dem Titel neue Perspektiven öffnen. Die klassische Bullet-Time ist natürlich ebenfalls dabei. Einen Mehrspielermodus soll es übrigens auch geben.

Der Release wird für den Winter 2009 angesetzt. Plattformen: XB360, PS3 und PC.

So lauten jedenfalls die Informationen aus der aktuellen "Game Informer".

*Edit:* Laut "Rockstarbase.com" spielt der Titel 12 Jahre nach den Ereignissen des zweiten Teils. Ebenfalls wird es ein handelsübliches Cover-System geben.

Erste (kleine) Schnipsel gibt es hier: http://www.consolewars.de/news/25187/erste_bilder_zu_max_payne_3/

Die Informationen kommen von hier: http://www.vg247.com/2009/06/09/max-payne-3-details-surface-from-july-issue-of-game-informer/

*Meine Meinung*: Neuer Payne, neues Setting, die gleichen Probleme (Drogen, Gewalt, Verlust von geliebten Menschen). Kann was werden. Obwohl "Fans" schon über den neuen Payne stöhnen, empfinde ich den Stilbruch bzw. die Neuorientierung der Marke als willkommene Abwechslung.

Regards, eX!


----------



## crackajack (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Payne with a Vengeance*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.06.2009 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Sao Paulo, Brasilien....
> 
> *Meine Meinung*: Neuer Payne, neues Setting, die gleichen Probleme (Drogen, Gewalt, Verlust von geliebten Menschen). Kann was werden. Obwohl "Fans" schon über den neuen Payne stöhnen, empfinde ich den Stilbruch bzw. die Neuorientierung der Marke als willkommene Abwechslung.


Jo, kann was werden.
Sofern man sinnvoll erklären kann was ein Noir Yorker Cop in Südamerika macht. Wenn der dort einfach nur weil das Setting interessant ist rumläuft, gibt es von mir schon mal ein fettes Minus. (sieht auf den Bildern eig. viel zu hell und zu wenig düster aus!)

Welche geliebten Menschen er nun verlieren soll, weiß ich jedoch nicht.  Seine Familie ist abgehandelt und seine neue Freundin hat es schon einmal erwischt. Mithilfe des alternativen Ende kann man sie natürlich einbauen, aber sie dann erst wieder verschwinden lassen, wäre dann schon etwas komisch.

Sowas ähnliches wie Eternal Darkness Spielelemente klingen toll, die (Alp)Traumsequenzen waren bisher immer klasse inszeniert und wenn er direkt im normalen Spiel ein bisschen was fantasiert wär das sicher lustig.



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.06.2009 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Grafisch soll das Spiel dank der "Rage-Engine" von Rockstar (hat nichts mit der Tech5 von id am Hut!) auf einem Level mit Uncharted 2 sein.


Kann man ja nur hoffen das sie die Engine dann besser im Griff haben und nicht sowas rauskommt wie bei GTA....


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Payne with a Vengeance*



			
				crackajack am 10.06.2009 12:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man ja nur hoffen das sie die Engine dann besser im Griff haben und nicht sowas rauskommt wie bei GTA....


Was war denn bei GTA4 so schlimm (auf Konsole, PC wird bei Payne 3 wohl eh Randgruppenplattform Nummer 1)?   

Framedrops hat jedes Spiel, und optisch war das eigentlich auf Konsole "angemessen". 
Das Spiel selbst empfand ich inhaltlich und spielerisch zwar als "lahm", aber technisch war das meiner Meinung nach ein solider Vertreter.

Regards, eX!


----------



## crackajack (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Payne with a Vengeance*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.06.2009 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Was war denn bei GTA4 so schlimm (auf Konsole, PC wird bei Payne 3 wohl eh Randgruppenplattform Nummer 1)?


Ich mein die PC-Fassung. Auf Konsole war es für die gebotene Optik i.O.

Kann mir das Um die Ecke hechten aber nur schwer mit Pad vorstellen. Gears, Kane&Lynch sicher, aber für Payne würde ich mir schon weiterhin die Mauspräzision wünschen.

Und nur für das, falls der PC-Port schiefgeht, sowie Brutal Legend bzw. Heavy Rain kaufe ich mir keine der unterstützten Konsolen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Die Payne with a Vengeance*



			
				crackajack am 10.06.2009 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mein die PC-Fassung.


 OK, zu der kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich um die einen ganz großen Bogen gemacht habe (allein schon deshalb, weil mein System das Spiel nicht bewältigt hätte).


> Kann mir das Um die Ecke hechten aber nur schwer mit Pad vorstellen. Gears, Kane&Lynch sicher, aber für Payne würde ich mir schon weiterhin die Mauspräzision wünschen.


 Ist halt wieder die Frage, wie "leidensfähig" man ist. Payne 2 auf der XBox war imho ordentlich spielbar. Natürlich nicht so "weich" wie auf dem PC, aber man konnte es ohne Probleme durchspielen und es machte Spaß. _Traurigerweise_ steht für mich jetzt schon fest, dass ich Max Payne 3 nur auf Konsole spielen werde (obwohl ich Teil 1 und 2 für den PC besitze, Teil 2 sogar doppelt). Die PS3 steht so oder so auf meiner Liste, und aktuell keimen wieder Gerüchte rund um eine Preissenkung auf. Ich habe einfach mein ganzes Vertrauen in den PC-Markt verloren. Das geht aktuell sogar so weit, dass ich nicht einmal mehr 10 Euro für Pyramiden-Spiele ausgebe. 

Wie auch immer, wenn Payne 3 auf Konsole stabil, optisch ansprechend und inhaltlich solide ist, steht dem Kauf nichts im Wege. Also dem Kauf einer HD-Konsole (vorzugsweise PS3) und Payne 3.

Regards, eX!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (10. Juni 2009)

*Max Payne 3*

Nachtrag: Wie die Gamestar unter Berufung auf Erstleser der neuen Game Informer berichtet, arbeitet Payne nun für eine private Sicherheitsfirma. Die beschriebene Spielumgebung soll der aus Resident Evil 5 ähneln (Wellblechhütten, Slums). 

"Schlimm" ist hingegen, dass Rockstar den Sprecher James McCaffery nicht mehr verpflichtet hat. Demnach wird Payne nicht mehr die düstere aber charismatische Stimme haben, welche die Figur in den letzten beiden Teilen noch atmosphärisch befeuerte. Schade. Für mich der erste wirkliche Negativpunkt.

Regards, eX!


----------



## crackajack (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Max Payne 3*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 10.06.2009 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> arbeitet Payne nun für eine private Sicherheitsfirma.


Ok, für Polizeiarbeit wohl zu abgewrackt und nun für jedne Scheiß zu haben...





> Die beschriebene Spielumgebung soll der aus Resident Evil 5 ähneln (Wellblechhütten, Slums).


Solange es in der Nacht spielen würde, ginge das klar für mich. Wenn da Hitze aber auc hein Fein ist, dann ist das ein No-go.



> dass Rockstar den Sprecher James McCaffery nicht mehr verpflichtet hat.


Bitte?!?
Der drastische Gesichtswechsel beim zweiten Teil war ja schon mehr als heftig, aber das ist eine Stufe härter.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Max Payne 3*



			
				crackajack am 10.06.2009 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte?!?
> Der drastische Gesichtswechsel beim zweiten Teil war ja schon mehr als heftig, aber das ist eine Stufe härter.


Die Stimme ist einmalig.  
(ab ca. 1:00 hört man's...)


----------



## Solidus_Dave (10. Juni 2009)

*J-SRPG*

Wollte nur kurz berichten, dass Valkyria Chronicles ein richtig, richtig tolles Spiel ist.

Das wars schon


----------



## agvoter (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Max Payne 3*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 10.06.2009 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 10.06.2009 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Solange die Theme Musik dabei ist, ist das für mich nur halb so schlimm.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGvwmZmFi0w  

Gibt es übrigens hier zum Download: http://www.rockstargames.com/maxpayne2/mp2_downloads.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. Juni 2009)

*NPD Mai 09*

*NPD: US-Hard- & Softwarezahlen für Mai 09*

*Hardwarezahlen*

```
System			Mai09		[url=http://www.consolewars.de/news/20820/aktuelle_hard-_und_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_den_usa/]Mai08[/url]		Veränderung
Nintendo DS		633.500		452.000		+ 181.500
Wii			289.500		675.000		- 385.500
Xbox 360		175.000		186.000		- 11.000
PlayStation 3		131.000		208.000		- 77.000
PlayStation 2		117.000		132.000		- 15.000
Playstation Portable	100.400		182.000		- 81.600
```


*Softwarezahlen*

```
UFC 2009 UNDISPUTED		360	679.6K 
Wii FIT W/ BALANCE BOARD	Wii	352.8K 
EA SPORTS ACTIVE BUNDLE		Wii	345.8K 
UFC 2009 UNDISPUTED		PS3	334.4K 
INFAMOUS			PS3	175.9K 
POKEMON PLATINUM VERSION	NDS	168.9K 
MARIO KART W/ WHEEL		Wii	158.3K 
PUNCH OUT!!			Wii	156.9K 
X-MEN ORIGINS: WOLVERINE	360	120.7K 
Wii PLAY W/ REMOTE		Wii	109.8K
```



> The video games industry continues to struggle with difficult comparisons to last year, and this is the first month that industry sales have dipped below $1B since August 2007. May is typically one of the lowest revenue-generating months in any given year for the industry in general.
> 
> Every category declined versus a year ago with the exception of portable hardware sales which was bolstered by the continued strong sales of the Nintendo DS including both the DSi and the Lite.
> 
> ...


 http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=d7b211d2fbb3e1af975a112110143cf6&t=364948

*Verkaufszahlenvergleich (wöchentliche Verkäufe)*
_Im Vergleich zu Mai 2008_

```
Wii	-57.12%
PS3	-37.23%
360	 -6.22%
PSP	-44.93%
NDS	+39.97%
PS2	-11.83%
```

*Im Vergleich zu April 2009*

```
Wii	-14.85%
PS3	 +3.15%
360	 +0.00%
PSP	-13.45%
NDS	-39.09%
PS2	-31.98%
```
Quelle: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?s=d7b211d2fbb3e1af975a112110143cf6&p=16272691&postcount=179


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. Juni 2009)

*"Neue" X-Box kommt 2010*

Schon nach der PK von MS auf der E3 wurde spekuliert, dass "Project Natal" zusammen mit einer veränderten Version der XB360 erscheinen wird. Steve Ballmer hat dies nun bestätigt. 2010 soll das Gerät kommen. Natal wird allerdings auch für die bereits erhältlichen Systeme veröffentlicht.

Quelle

Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Juni 2009)

*Zahlen von Square*

*Verkaufszahlen von Square (März 08 bis Mai 09)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick aufs Bild für eine größere Darstellung)
Gamefront.de


----------



## Oberscht (22. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

GTA Chinatown Wars kommt für PSP:
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=218007


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Oberscht am 22.06.2009 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> GTA Chinatown Wars kommt für PSP:
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=218007


War ja nur eine Frage der Zeit. GTA für den DS hat sich ja leider nicht sonderlich gut verkauft. Da scheint der Schritt nur sinnig. Immerhin belebt man mit dem Spiel die Raubkopierszene auf der PSP. 

Bin mit der DS-Version bedient und restlos glücklich (mir fehlen nur noch 3 doofe Kameras!). Für gefilterte Texturen und bessere Effekte gebe ich nicht erneut Geld aus.
...
Interessanter ist jedoch, dass einige Händler scheinbar die "PSPgo!" boykottieren wollen, falls Sony keine PSN-Cards (Prepaid-Lösungen) in den europäischen Einzelhandel bringt. Ich hoffe mal, dass genug Druck erzeugt werden kann. 
Quelle

Regards, eX!


----------



## McDrake (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 23.06.2009 11:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessanter ist jedoch, dass einige Händler scheinbar die "PSPgo!" boykottieren wollen, falls Sony keine PSN-Cards (Prepaid-Lösungen) in den europäischen Einzelhandel bringt. Ich hoffe mal, dass genug Druck erzeugt werden kann.


Das Ding ist für Händler ja wirklich vollkommen uninteressant.
Frage mich auch, warum ich sowas nem Kunden andrehen sollte. 
Den seh ich ja nie mehr im Laden. Die Gewinnspanne wird kaum höher sein als bei anderen Grundgeräten. 
Da macht man schon Rückwärts, wenn man den Kunden eine Viertelstunde berät.


----------



## Erucu (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 23.06.2009 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 23.06.2009 11:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vor dem Problem werden die Händler ja aller Vorraussicht anach auch bei den nächsten großen Konsolen Releases stehen. Microsoft baut ja jetzt schon sein Download Angebot auf 360 Spiele aus und Sony wird da mit großer Sicherheit auch weitere Schritte unternehmen und den Online Vertrieb ausbauen.
Für Einzelhändler (insbesondere in der Spielebranche) könnte das den Ruin bedeuten, wenn ein großteil der Spiele online verkauft wird.


----------



## McDrake (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Erucu am 23.06.2009 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Einzelhändler (insbesondere in der Spielebranche) könnte das den Ruin bedeuten, wenn ein großteil der Spiele online verkauft wird.


Es wird sich in die Richtung wie der Musikindustrie entwickeln, das stimmt schon.
Und kleine Läden, die nur Games verkaufen, werden es in Zukunft schwierig haben.
Es lohnt sich auch nicht, eine Konsole mit einer Gewinnspanne von höchstens 10% einzukaufen, bzw zu vertreiben.
Aber bei anderen Konsolen kann man wenigsten hoffen, dass man damit gleich noch ein Game zum starten verkauft. 
Bei der PSPGo geht das ja gar nicht.


----------



## crackajack (23. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Erucu am 23.06.2009 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Einzelhändler (insbesondere in der Spielebranche) könnte das den Ruin bedeuten, wenn ein großteil der Spiele online verkauft wird.


Filme und Musik werden nicht anders verlaufen. Oder was meinst du mit wem konkurriert Video on demand oder Abomusikdienste? Auch e-books dürften ihren Markt immer mehr finden.
Alle Händler für digital vertreibbare Produkte werden es in Zukunft schwer haben. Die Geräte wird man sich irgendwo bestellen, Fachhandel ade.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 23.06.2009 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Es lohnt sich auch nicht, eine Konsole mit einer Gewinnspanne von höchstens 10% einzukaufen, bzw zu vertreiben.
> Aber bei anderen Konsolen kann man wenigsten hoffen, dass man damit gleich noch ein Game zum starten verkauft.
> Bei der PSPGo geht das ja gar nicht.




Ich dachte deswegen ist die PSPgo so extrem teuer. Damit die Händler eine sehr hohe Gewinnmarge durch die Hardware an sich erzielen können?
Da fällt es einem doch vielleicht nicht ganz so schwer die PSPgo neben der PSP anzubieten, zumal die Software-Verkäufe sich bei der PSP ja in Grenzen halten 
Zudem können "alte" PSPs ja genauso den Download-Dienst minus "Aps" verwenden. Wenn jemand den Onlinevertrieb nutzen will wird er doch sowieso kein Kunde von euch, ob mit PSP oder PSPgo (von Leuten die die das Ding eh nur zum Raubkopieren nutzen - falls das noch geht bei den neueren Modellen - ganz zu schweigen, aber die gehören vermutlich nicht zur Service-Kundschaft ^^).


Auch ist ja noch nicht klar wie es genau ablaufen wird.  Ich denke wenn sie das Beispiel von Patapon 2 in den USA beibehalten für die meisten Titeln, ändert sich für den Handel ja nichts (den Downloadvoucher einfach in eine PSP-Hülle mit Handbuch verkaufen).


----------



## McDrake (25. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 25.06.2009 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte deswegen ist die PSPgo so extrem teuer. Damit die Händler eine sehr hohe Gewinnmarge durch die Hardware an sich erzielen können?


Da müsste man aber eine sehr gute Marge haben, was ich für ziemlich unrealistisch halte.
Um einen Gewinn aus dem Gerät zu holen, den man mit ein paar verkauften Games reinholt, müsste Sony das Gerät ja beinahe Gratis in den Verkauf geben.
Und würden sie das sogar machen, würden MM & co das Teil auch so günstig verkaufen um Kunden anzulocken. Da habe ich keine Angst.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Werbung im XBox360 Dashboard? WTF?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kotaku


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 01.07.2009 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Werbung im XBox360 Dashboard? WTF?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ist doch schon jetzt so?  
Selbst wenn man die 360 einschaltet wird man doch als erstes von einem "Spotlight" begrüßt... egal ob man Gold-Abogebühren zahlt...


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 01.07.2009 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ist doch schon jetzt so?
> Selbst wenn man die 360 einschaltet wird man doch als erstes von einem "Spotlight" begrüßt... egal ob man Gold-Abogebühren zahlt...


Hmm, eigentlich nicht. Erstmal kommt es darauf an, ob man per Live verbunden ist oder nicht. Wenn man "offline" ist, landet man direkt bei "Meine Konsole".

Des Weiteren ist "Spotlight" ja schon direkt mit der 360 bzw. der Konsole im Allgemeinen verbunden.

Bislang hab ich keine Werbung für Cola, McD etc.pp. gesehen ...  

Edit: nicht das man mich falsch versteht, mir ist klar dass das obige Bild 'bearbeitet' wurde.
Mir gehts primär darum, dass es angedacht wird "artenfremde" Werbung zu schalten.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 01.07.2009 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Solidus_Dave am 01.07.2009 11:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die neuen Werbungen wird man offline wohl auch nicht empfangen können 

Mir ist bekannt, dass es 360-verbundene Werbungen sind (was sich ja auch mit Silverlight nicht unbedingt ändern muss) aber es ist trotzdem eben Werbung. Wäre es wirklich nur ne Info wie das Ticker-App im XMB hätte MS ja kein Problem damit einfach ebenfalls ne Option einzubauen um es optional zu deaktivieren?
Sony packt auch keine Werbung oder Spotlights ins XMB sondern man sieht Werbebanner zu neuen PSN-Spielen etc. erst wenn man in den Store geht.

Aber vielleicht kommen die neuen Werbungen dann ja nur für Silber-User oder man kann als Golduser per Option alle Werbungen deaktivieren, da hätte MS gleich noch ein weiteres imaginäres Feature um das Gold-Abo zu begründen ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. Juli 2009)

*.*



			
				Rabowke am 01.07.2009 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Bislang hab ich keine Werbung für Cola, McD etc.pp. gesehen ...


Die Werbung gibt es aber in den USA schon lange und auch wurde in Deutschland immer mal wieder zu bestimmten Anlässen was eingebaut. Etwa zum Kinofilm als die Erste stillstand (oder so).



*UK Hardwarezahlen*

```
System		Juni 09		Juni 08		Veränderung
NDS		9.100.000	6.400.000	+ 2.700.000
Wii		5.400.000	3.100.000	+ 2.300.000
Xbox 360	3.900.000	2.200.000	+ 1.700.000
PSP		3.300.000	2.200.000	+ 1.100.000
PlayStation 3	2.200.000	1.300.000	+ 0.900.000
DSi		0.300.000	0		+ 0.300.000
```
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/uk-console-installed-based-tops-24m


----------



## Erucu (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 02.07.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 01.07.2009 12:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei die Werbubng fand ich persönlich nicht soo schlimm. Es war an keiner prominenten Stelle im Dashbard, sondern so eingebaut wie die normale Werbung für den 360 Marktplatz. Auch war es keine statische Werbung die nur ein Produkt anpreist sondern es gab immerhin eine Sonderseite mit Trailern.

Aber Werbung ähnlich der Fotomontage wäre schon dreist.. DIe wäre ja ständig sichtbar. Dann nebenbei noch Geld für die Goldmitgliedschaft zu verlangen wäre, wie gesagt, einfahc nur dreist.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Erucu am 03.07.2009 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Werbung ähnlich der Fotomontage wäre schon dreist.. DIe wäre ja ständig sichtbar. Dann nebenbei noch Geld für die Goldmitgliedschaft zu verlangen wäre, wie gesagt, einfahc nur dreist.


Ich wollte auch nicht sagen, dass mir die Entwicklung gefällt. Aber weleches Bild meinst du? Habe jetzt keins gesehen. :o


----------



## Erucu (3. Juli 2009)

*AW:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kotaku


Meine die Fotomontage hier, die von Rabowke gepostet wurde


----------



## SCUX (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

hi ho,
also abgesehn von der Verfügbarkeit^^
sind Angebote von solchen Anbietern "problemlos"?

meine Schwester hat nämlich für ihren Sohn eine XBoxElite bestellt.....habe ihr erst mal gesagt das sie nichts überweisen soll wegen der "Nichtverfügbarkeit"....

könnt ihr einen seriösen Shop empfehlen?


----------



## McDrake (4. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SCUX am 04.07.2009 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> meine Schwester hat nämlich für ihren Sohn eine XBoxElite bestellt.....habe ihr erst mal gesagt das sie nichts überweisen soll wegen der "Nichtverfügbarkeit"....
> 
> könnt ihr einen seriösen Shop empfehlen?


So ne kleine Frage am Rande:
Muss es denn eine Elite sein?


----------



## SCUX (5. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 04.07.2009 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> So ne kleine Frage am Rande:
> Muss es denn eine Elite sein?


ich kenn mich da nicht (mehr) so aus   
aber bei den Jungs gehts da wohl auch um das Prestige   

kannst du denn eine andere Verison epfehlen...(mit Begründung die meine Schwester dem Kleenen erklären kann^^)


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SCUX am 05.07.2009 01:13 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 04.07.2009 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also die Elite hat im Vergleich zur Pro / Premium ne größere Festplatte, es liegt ein HDM-Kabel bei (Pro Version hat ein Kompontentenkabel, was für HD und SD-Auflösungen verwendet werden kann. Ansonsten bekommt man ein gutes HDMI-Kabel auch für 5-8€) und außerdem bekommt man mit der Elite einen speziellen Adapter, sollte man das Bild über HDMI ausgeben wollen und den Ton über Toslik (5.1).

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt und man gerne alles will, dann ist die Elite sicherlich ne feine Sache. Auch die größere Festplatte ist lohnenswert, da ne einzelne 120 GB Platte verdammt teuer ist. Zudem kommen ja auch noch weitere Kosten dazu, wie etwa Batterien oder Akku + Ladekabel für den Kontroller, ggf. ein WLAN-Adpater und natürlich die Spiele.

Daher vielleicht eine Überlegung wert, da es ein „rundes“ Paket ist und gleich zwei Spiele beinhaltet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Xbox 360 Konsole Pro mit 60 GB Festplatte inkl. Burnout Paradise Ultimate + Trivial Pursuit für 239€


Oder, die Elite bei Amazon.de, wo man nicht wirklich mehr zahlt, als beim anderen Händler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Elite für 266€ bei Amazon.de


----------



## SCUX (5. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

also erst mal; Geld spielt sogar eine riesen Rolle    (meine Schwester ist alleinerziehend mit 2Kinder)...
er hat nur Geburtstag und bekommt soweit das Geld zusammen..es geht also darum nicht unnötig viel auszugeben und dennoch seinen Kumpels gegenübr cool genug zu wirken   

die Vorteile von der Elite (hdmi usw) kann mein Neffe eh nicht nutzen^^

ich denke es geht einfach darum das einige Jungs von ihm "die Schwarze" haben   
wie das halt so ist in dem Alter (13j) ....

wobei ich jetzt das 266er Angebot ordentlich finde...
die Spiele bie der anderen Verion spielt er ja eh nicht weiter...

danke für die Meinung und für die Links


----------



## eX2tremiousU (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: PSN-Cards werden in Frankreich eingeführt.*

Scheinbar hat die Händlerlobby in einigen EU-Ländern mit dem angedrohten Boykott der "PSP go!" wahre Wunder bei den Dickköpfen bei Sony bewirkt. Zumindest in Frankreich wird es zum Launch der "neuen" PSP die lange geforderten PSN-Cards geben, mit denen man sich ohne eine Kreditkarte zu besitzen Inhalte im PSNetwork kaufen kann. Laut Angaben des französischen Sony-Managers Arnaud Guyedan wird es die Karten ab dem ersten Oktober mit Werten von 20, 30 und 40 Euro geben. Eine offizielle Ankündigung gibt es noch nicht, ebenso steht die Information aus, ob man dieses System in ganz Europa einführen wird.

Quellen: Consolewars, playstationportable.de

Regards, eX!


----------



## RevolverOcelot (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: PSN-Cards werden in Frankreich eingeführt.*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 11.07.2009 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar hat die Händlerlobby in einigen EU-Ländern mit dem angedrohten Boykott der "PSP go!" wahre Wunder bei den Dickköpfen bei Sony bewirkt. Zumindest in Frankreich wird es zum Launch der "neuen" PSP die lange geforderten PSN-Cards geben, mit denen man sich ohne eine Kreditkarte zu besitzen Inhalte im PSNetwork kaufen kann. Laut Angaben des französischen Sony-Managers Arnaud Guyedan wird es die Karten ab dem ersten Oktober mit Werten von 20, 30 und 40 Euro geben. Eine offizielle Ankündigung gibt es noch nicht, ebenso steht die Information aus, ob man dieses System in ganz Europa einführen wird.
> 
> Quellen: Consolewars, playstationportable.de
> 
> Regards, eX!



Finde sollten die deutschen Händler auch so machen, was soll man mit einer Konsole für die
man keine Spiele kaufen kann wenn man keine KK hat.


----------



## TheGameMC (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: PSN-Cards werden in Frankreich eingeführt.*



			
				RevolverOcelot am 12.07.2009 01:24 schrieb:
			
		

> eX2tremiousU am 11.07.2009 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manchmal frag ich mich allerdings wirklich, wer 200€ für so n kleines Teil ausgibt. Eine Xbox 360 kostet 240€, was will man da mit einer PSP mit ihrem Minidisplay? Die Spiele dazu sind dann auch noch unverschämt teuer und das Spielerlebnis nicht annährend das eines PCs oder einer Konsole. Und überhaupt: Wer will denn schon rund um die Uhr an jedem Ort zocken?
Das ganze Phänomen PSP/Nintendo DS ist wohl ziemlich an mir vorbei gegangen. Vielleicht werd ichs ja doch noch irgendwann verstehen!


----------



## eX2tremiousU (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: PSN-Cards werden in Frankreich eingeführt.*



			
				TheGameMC am 12.07.2009 09:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Manchmal frag ich mich allerdings wirklich, wer 200€ für so n kleines Teil ausgibt.


Bei der PSP immerhin 50 Millionen Leute, beim DS mehr als 100 Millionen Leute und beim Oldie GBA waren es auch annehmbare 80 Millionen Kunden, die nicht mit der Frage kämpften, ob man für so ein Gerät Geld ausgeben sollte oder nicht. *g*


> Eine Xbox 360 kostet 240€, was will man da mit einer PSP mit ihrem Minidisplay?


Die XB360 lässt sich so doof im Zug oder auf der Terrasse mit Freunden benutzen.  


> Die Spiele dazu sind dann auch noch unverschämt teuer und das Spielerlebnis nicht annährend das eines PCs oder einer Konsole.


Im Falle der PSP fallen die Preise der Spiele recht schnell, weil die scheinbar wirklich kein Mensch kauft (außer es handelt sich um GTA und Monster Hunt). Die PSP hat nämlich massive Probleme mit den Raubkopierern. *Gute* Handheld-Spiele versuchen nicht erst, dass Feeling der großen Konsolen zu kopieren, sie gehen bewusst andere - eben mobile - Wege. Gerade der DS hat da wirklich interessante Konzepte im Angebot.

Das Lineup der PSP ist tatsächlich schwach. Sogar mehr als das. Eben weil man bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen versuchte, Spiele, die auf der PS2 funktionierten, mit Gewalt auf die PSP zu portieren.


> Und überhaupt: Wer will denn schon rund um die Uhr an jedem Ort zocken?


 Die meisten werden kaum an jedem Ort oder rund um die Uhr spielen wollen. Ich habe mir DS & PSP gekauft, damit ich die 4 Stunden langen Zugfahrten überstehen konnte, die ich damals noch zu bewältigen hatte. Anfangs hatte ich Bücher dabei, aber bei der Geräuschkulisse in einigen Zügen kann man sich nicht auf den Inhalt konzentrieren. Da musste eine portable Konsole her. Zumindest den DS versuche ich möglichst oft einzusetzen. Natürlich immer dann, wenn man sonst nichts zu tun hat, oder einfach nur Zeit totschlagen muss (Fahrten, warten auf Freunde, Unwetter). Teilweise lasse ich aber einfach bewusst große Konsole und PC aus, und spiele für eine halbe Stunde auf der Couch gelümmelt ein DS-Spiel. Die Flexibilität macht das Ding interessant. Und "LAN"-Partys mit Kollegen sind generell lustig. Ob man sich nun in Call of Duty 4 oder Metroid Prime beharkt, oder sich bei Mario Kart und GTA Rennen oder Scharmützel liefert: Es macht einfach Spaß, und die Qualität der ausgesuchten Spiele stimmt.


> Das ganze Phänomen PSP/Nintendo DS ist wohl ziemlich an mir vorbei gegangen. Vielleicht werd ichs ja doch noch irgendwann verstehen!


 Niemand ist perfekt.  

Regards, eX!


----------



## Psychonautic (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: PSN-Cards werden in Frankreich eingeführt.*

Hab mir den DS auch wegen langen Zugfahrten gekauft und ich finde das Teil genial!

Mittlerweile ist der DS auch am Abend vorm Einschlafen an. Is echt gemütlich vorm schlafen gehen noch eine halbe Stunde ein Adventure zu zocken. Hat bei mir das Buch abgelöst muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen.

Die Spieleauswahl ist echt großartig. Von den Rundenstrategie - Spielen wie Fire Emblem, Advance Wars über Adventures (Another Story) oder Rollenspiele (Final Fantasy) bis hin zur Action (GTA: Chinatown Wars) gibt es wirklich zahlreiche gelungene Spiele.

Dazu noch die möglichkeit ScummVM drauf zu laden.   

Der Touchscreen und das Mikro werden bei manchen Spielen auch gut eingesetzt, sodass mich das Spielen oft wieder so richtig in den Bann zieht. 
Das erlebe ich sonst viel zu selten. 
Vielleicht hab ich schon zuviel gespielt aber am PC kickt mich einfach kaum mehr was. Ich habe das Gefühl ständig das Gleiche mit anderer Grafik zu spielen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juli 2009)

*.*

*Japan Top100 28. Dez 08 bis 28 Juni 09*


> 01. [NDS] Mario & Luigi RPG 3!!! (Nintendo) 647,844
> 02. [PSP] Monster Hunter Portable 2nd G (BEST) (Capcom) 595,348 (794,465)
> 03. [PS3] Ryu ga Gotoku 3 (Sega) 489,739
> 04. [PS3] Resident Evil 5 (Capcom) 472,261
> ...


 http://chartget.com/2009/07/famitsu-first-half-2009-top-100.html


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.07.2009 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> *Japan Top100 28. Dez 08 bis 28 Juni 09*
> 
> 
> > 01. [NDS] Mario & Luigi RPG 3!!! (Nintendo) 647,844




die nr. 1 wurde soeben von *dragon quest 9* geradezu pulverisiert.
gerüchteweise gingen *2,8 millionen exemplare* (bei einer auslieferungsmenge von 3 millionen stück) über die ladentheke- an den ersten beiden verkaufstagen!


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2009)

*Dragon Quest IX - 40/40 in der Famitsu*

nochmal dq9:

*die famitsu vergibt (zum zehnten mal) perfekte 40/40. *

hier sind die anderen 9:



> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (Nintendo 64)
> Soulcalibur (Sega Dreamcast)
> Vagrant Story (Playstation)
> The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker (Nintendo Gamecube)
> ...


----------



## Rabowke (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dragon Quest IX - 40/40 in der Famitsu*

Ich wollt mit diesem Beitrag eigentlich nur der 5.555 sein.


----------



## crackajack (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dragon Quest IX - 40/40 in der Famitsu*



			
				Bonkic am 15.07.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> 428 (Nintendo Wii)


huch! habe ich ja bisher noch nie gehört.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dragon Quest IX - 40/40 in der Famitsu*



			
				crackajack am 15.07.2009 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 15.07.2009 11:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kein wunder, das gibts auch nur in japan.
ist wohl so was, wie ein interaktiver film mit realfilmszenen und unmengen an text.
schade eigentlich, hätte mich nämlich durchaus interessiert.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dragon Quest IX - 40/40 in der Famitsu*



			
				Bonkic am 15.07.2009 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 15.07.2009 11:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im September kommen 1:1 Umsetzungen für PS3 (dann aber in nativem HD, hat man wohl eingeplant damals ^^) und PSP.
Nicht dass es wahrscheinlicher ist, dass diese Versionen bei uns kommen könnten, aber vielleicht gibts ja ne englisch(untertitelte) Asia-Version (und dann eben regionfree).


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dragon Quest IX - 40/40 in der Famitsu*



			
				Solidus_Dave am 15.07.2009 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Im September kommen 1:1 Umsetzungen für PS3 (dann aber in nativem HD, hat man wohl eingeplant damals ^^) und PSP.
> Nicht dass es wahrscheinlicher ist, dass diese Versionen bei uns kommen könnten, aber vielleicht gibts ja ne englisch(untertitelte) Asia-Version (und dann eben regionfree).




meine wii ist regionfree, das wäre jetzt nicht das problem.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. Juli 2009)

*US Juni 09*

*NPD: US-Hard- & Softwarezahlen für Juni 09*

*Hardwarezahlen*

```
System	Juni09		[url=http://www.consolewars.de/news/21352/aktuelle_hard-_und_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_den_usa/]Juni08[/url]		Veränderung	Mai09
DS	766.500		783.000		- 16.000	633.500
Wii	361.700		666.700		- 305.000	289.500
360	240.600		219.800		+ 20.800	175.000
PS3	164.700		405.500		- 240.800	131.000
PSP	163.500		337.400		- 173.900	100.400
PS2	152.700		???.???		???.???		117.000
```


*Umrechnung auf die Wochenverkäufe*

```
System	Mai09/4Wochen	Juni09/5Wochen	Juni08/5Wochen
DS	158.375		153.300		156.600
Wii	72.375		72.340		133.340
360	43.750		48.120		43.960
PS3	32.750		32.940		81.100
PS2	29.250		30.540		
PSP	25.100		32.700		67.480
```


*Softwarezahlen*

```
PROTOTYPE			360	419.9K 
UFC 2009:UNDISPUTED		360	338.3K 
EA SPORTS ACTIVE BUNDLE		WII	289.1K 
TIGER WOODS PGA TOUR 10*	WII	272.4K 
WII FIT				WII	271.6K 
FIGHT NIGHT ROUND 4		360	260.8K 
FIGHT NIGHT ROUND 4		PS3	210.3K 
MARIO KART W/WHEEL		WII	202.1K 
RED FACTION:GUERRILLA		360	199.4K 
INFAMOUS			PS3	192.7K
```
(*includes CE, GOTY editions, bundles, etc. but not those bundled with hardware)



> The video games industry realized a significant decline when compared to June 2008, the fourth consecutive month of year-over-year declines. The first half of the year has been tough largely due to comparisons against a stellar first half performance last year, but still, this level of decline is certainly going to cause some pain and reflection in the industry.
> 
> Because the question invariably arises, this month saw the greatest year-over-year monthly decline since September 2000 when the industry declined 41% .
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=795b497172b1ecec5c08206d7e8817b9&t=368398


Edit: Mehr Zahlen

*LTD*
PlayStation 2 44,300,518
PlayStation 3 7,914,096
PSP 15,260,836
Xbox 360 15,480,886
Wii 20,564,781
Nintendo DS 31,643,158

*YTD*
PlayStation 2 785.9k
PlayStation 3 1.1199 mil
PSP 919.2k
Xbox 360 1.6206 mil
Wii 3.0244 mil
Nintendo DS 4.1018 mil

*YOY*
PlayStation 2 -1%
PlayStation 3 -59% (MGS4 last year)
PSP -52%
Xbox 360 +9%
Wii -46%
Nintendo DS -2%

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?s=e384183c392ae803e47aec7ed9912ed7&p=16691470&postcount=172



PS3 FIGHT NIGHT ROUND 4 210,335
PS3 INFAMOUS 192,674
PS3 UFC 2009 UNDISPUTED 187,895
PS3 PROTOTYPE 179,210
PS3 GHOSTBUSTERS: THE VIDEO 103,413
PS3 TIGER WOODS PGA TOUR 10 96,539
PS3 RED FACTION: GUERRILLA 67,486
PS3 CALL OF DUTY: WORLD AT WAR 38,798
PS3 MLB '09: THE SHOW 38,000
PS3 CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE GOTY ED 37,149
PS3 BLAZBLUE: CALAMITY TRIGGER 36,570
PS3 TRANSFORMERS: REVENGE OF THE FALLEN 35,351
PS3 KILLZONE 2 26,696
PS3 RESIDENT EVIL 5 23,267
PS3 X-MEN ORIGINS: WOLVERINE UNCAGED ED 22,359
PS3 FIFA SOCCER 09 21,209
PS3 GUITAR HERO: SMASH HITS 20,909

360 PROTOTYPE 419,863
360 UFC 2009 UNDISPUTED 338,278
360 FIGHT NIGHT ROUND 4 260,817
360 RED FACTION: GUERRILLA 199,380
360 GHOSTBUSTERS: THE VIDEO GAME 192,298
360 TIGER WOODS PGA TOUR 10 133,321
360 CALL OF DUTY: WORLD AT WAR 88,589
360 CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE GOTY ED 71,175
360 HALO 3 62,546
360 NBA 2K9 61,400
360 MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL 2K9 58,916
360 TRANSFORMERS: REVENGE OF THE FALLEN 58,829
360 GUITAR HERO: SMASH HITS 43,139
360 OVERLORD 2 38,772
360 FALLOUT 3 OPERATION ANCHORAGE AND THE PITT EXPANSION PACK 38,559
360 LEFT 4 DEAD GOTY ED 35,141
360 FABLE II 31,796
360 X-MEN ORIGINS: WOLVERINE UNCAGED ED 30,878
360 ELDER SCROLLS IV: OBLIVION GOTY ED 29,201
360 GRAND THEFT AUTO IV 29,176
360 BLAZBLUE: CALAMITY TRIGGER 28,905
360 FALLOUT 3 28,404
360 HALO WARS 26,346
360 RESIDENT EVIL 5 25,796
360 FIFA SOCCER 09 25,431
360 STAR WARS: THE FORCE UNLEASHED 24,191
360 CALL OF JUAREZ: BOUND IN BLOOD 23,684
360 SACRED 2: FALLEN ANGEL 22,163
360 GEARS OF WAR 2 21,516
360 LEFT 4 DEAD 21,316
360 PRINCE OF PERSIA 20,756
360 GUITAR HERO METALLICA 20,076

WII EA SPORTS ACTIVE BUNDLE 289,083
WII FIT W/ BALANCE BOARD 271,556
WII TIGER WOODS PGA TOUR 10 MOTION PLUS BUNDLE 204,899
WII MARIO KART W/ WHEEL 202,137
WII PUNCH OUT!! 148,754
WII PLAY W/ REMOTE 146,149
WII THE CONDUIT 71,913
WII GHOSTBUSTERS: THE VIDEO GAME 71,899
WII TIGER WOODS PGA TOUR 10 67,523
WII LEGO STAR WARS: COMPLETE SAGA 60,000
WII GRAND SLAM TENNIS 54,379
WII LINK'S CROSSBOW TRAINING W/ ZAPPER 47,619
WII BOOM BLOX BASH PARTY 47,288
WII SUPER SMASH BROS: BRAWL 44,098
WII INDIANA JONES AND THE STAFF OF KINGS 40,042
WII UP 39,194
WII LEGO INDIANA JONES: THE ORIGINAL ADVENTURES 38,528
WII STAR WARS: THE FORCE UNLEASHED 36,627
WII GUITAR HERO: SMASH HITS 35,827
WII LEGO BATMAN 32,817
WII TRANSFORMERS: REVENGE OF THE FALLEN 30,895
WII MARIO PARTY 8 29,341
WII GOLD'S GYM CARDIO WORKOUT 27,595
WII MY SIMS RACING 26,683
WII CALL OF DUTY: WORLD AT WAR 26,563
WII ROCK BAND 2 SPECIAL ED 26,158
WII MAJOR LEAGUE BASEBALL 2K9 26,081
WII NEW PLAY CONTROL! MARIO POWER TENNIS 26,019
WII SUPER MARIO GALAXY 24,114
WII GUITAR HERO WORLD TOUR W/BAND KIT 22,453
WII 21,581
WII MARIO SUPER SLUGGERS 21,537
WII DECA SPORTS 21,030
WII MY FITNESS COACH 20,342
http://www.consolewars.de/messageboard/showpost.php?p=2863653&postcount=10492


Ghostbuster-Zahlen
360: 192298
ps3: 103413
wii: 71899
http://www.consolewars.de/messageboard/showpost.php?p=2863655&postcount=10493

WII THE CONDUIT 71,913
http://www.consolewars.de/messageboard/showpost.php?p=2863655&postcount=10494


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: US Juni 09*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 17.07.2009 00:45 schrieb:
			
		

> *Softwarezahlen*


Prototype verkauft sich ja nicht schlecht.

Immer diese Gewaltspiele.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: US Juni 09*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 17.07.2009 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 17.07.2009 00:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



USA + 360 + Gore = Profit? 
andererseits
USA + Wii + Egoshooter = bläääh 

Infamous scheint aber wenig Auswirkungen auf die PS3-Prototype-Zahlen zu haben (fast die Hälfte von 360-US-Zahlen, was man rechnerisch erwarten könnte).
Infamous hat btw. mit den letzten paar Tagen vom Vormonat ca. 370k, ich hab schon befürchtet auch auf PS3 würde sich Prototype besser verkaufen. Prototype ist auch ein nettes Spiel, aber wenn man nur 1 kaufen will und beide gleich ansprechend findet, ist halt Infamous das bessere Spiel und hatte es auch verdient.
Frag mich ob Infamous in Europa besser oder schlechter lief, vielleicht hat es weltweit inzwischen ja die Million geknackt.

Fight Night ist wieder so ein komischer Fall, sehr ähnliche Verkaufszahlen trotz fast 2:1 Hardwarebasis für 360 in den USA. Proportional mehr PS3-Boxfans? bei der Wii kann man die Zielgruppenunterschiede irgendwie leichter ausmachen/deuten


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Juli 2009)

*.*

*MS Geschäftsjahr: Weniger Umsatz & Gewinn*


> So fiel der Umsatz im letzten Geschäftsquartal des Jahres mit 13,1 Mrd. Dollar 17 Prozent niedriger aus als im gleichen Quartal des Vorjahres. Der Nettogewinn betrug 'nur' noch 3,05 Mrd. Dollar - 29 Prozent weniger als in 2008. Der Umsatz der Entertainment & Devices-Division, zu der auch die Xbox-Sparte gehört, sank um 25 Prozent - dabei musste man ein Minus von 130 Mio. Dollar in der Bilanz verzeichnen. (E&D umfasst allerdings noch andere Projekte wie beispielsweise den Zune.)
> 
> Im gesamten Geschäftsjahr konnte der Konzern Einnahmen in Höhe von 58,44 Mrd. Dollar verbuchen (drei Prozent weniger als im Jahr zuvor) und erwirtschaftete dabei einen Gewinn von 14,57 Mrd. Dollar (18 Prozent weniger). Über die 12 Monate hinweg war auch E&D profitabel mit einem Plus von 169 Mio. Dollar. Den Rückgang der Einnahmen erklärte Microsoft mit der Preissenkung, die man im vergangenen Jahr vorgenommen hatte.
> 
> Laut Angaben des Unternehmens wurden im Geschäftsjahr 2009 11,2 Mio. Xbox 360 an den Handel ausgeliefert - im Fiskaljahr 2008 waren es 8,9 Mio. gewesen.


 Quelle: http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/1846/1966428/



*Rote Zahlen bei Sony*


> Der japanische Elektronikkonzern Sony hat im ersten Quartal seines Geschäftsjahres 1,59 Billionen Yen (11,2 Milliarden Euro) umgesetzt. Im Vergleich zum ersten Quartal des Vorjahres bedeutet das laut Mitteilung (PDF-Datei) einen Rückgang um 19,2 Prozent. Dem Nettogewinn von 35 Milliarden Yen vor einem Jahr steht nun ein Verlust von 37,1 Milliarden Yen gegenüber. Das Ergebnis liegt zwar über den Erwartungen der Analysten, Sony geht aber weiterhin von einem Jahresverlust aus. Der Konzern bleibt bei der Mitte Mai ausgegebenen Prognose von 120 Milliarden Yen Verlust bei 7,3 Billionen Yen Umsatz.
> 
> Die Sparte "Networked Products & Services" mit Spielkonsolen und Computern erlebte einen Umsatzeinbruch von 37,4 Prozent auf 247 Milliarden Yen. Sony lieferte in den vergangenen drei Monaten 1,1 Millionen Playstation 3 aus, rund eine halbe Million weniger als vor einem Jahr. Die Zahl der ausgelieferten Playstation Portable ging sogar von 3,7 Millionen auf 1,3 Millionen Stück zurück. Die Sparte verbuchte einen operativen Verlust von knapp 40 Milliarden Yen gegenüber einem Gewinn von 4,6 Milliarden im vorigen Jahr.


 http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Sony-schreibt-rote-Zahlen--/meldung/142778



Edit: Und Zahlen von Big N
*Nintendo: 60% Gewinneinbruch, aber mit Gewinn*


> Mit einem Gewinn von 42,3 Mrd. Yen (ca. 316 Mio. Euro) blieb man 60,6 Prozent unter dem Ergebnis des Vorjahres.
> 
> In jenem Zeitraum wurden 2,23 Mio. Wiis ausgeliefert (Vorjahr: 5,17 Mio.). Die Gesamthardwarebasis des Systems beträgt mittlerweile 52,62 Mio. Nintendo konnte 31,07 Mio. Spiele für den weißen Kasten verkaufen - im vergangenen Jahr waren es 40,41 Mio. gewesen.
> […]
> ...


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/326/1967468/


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 30.07.2009 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Sony lieferte in den vergangenen drei Monaten 1,1 Millionen Playstation 3 aus, rund eine halbe Million weniger als vor einem Jahr. Die Zahl der ausgelieferten Playstation Portable ging sogar von 3,7 Millionen auf 1,3 Millionen Stück zurück.




au weia.
sind wir mal gespannt, ob die psp go das ruder rumreissen kann, oder doch eher der nächste flop wird.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Bonkic am 30.07.2009 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> sind wir mal gespannt, ob die psp go das ruder rumreissen kann, oder doch eher der nächste flop wird.


 Oh ja, Sorgenkind PSP. Mal schauen, wie sich die GO so macht, aber an den großen Erfolg glaube ich nicht. Allein schon bei dem Preis und Prepaidkarten sind ja - zumindest offiziell - noch immer so eine Sache.

Ein wenig versucht es Sony wohl zu kompensieren bzw. die GO zu pushen. Bei Amazon.fr gibt es Gran Turismo PSP dazu ( http://www.amazon.fr/Sony-Console-PSPgo-noire/dp/B002HMCJDA/ref=sr_tr_1/279-4179068-4646532?ie=UTF8&qid=1248948705&sr=8-1 ), nur zahlt der Käufer damit noch immer ne ganze Ecke mehr, als mit einer 3000 PSP + GT PSP.

Wenigstens wird Sony da mit jeder verkauften PSP Gewinn einfahren. Ist ja auch was.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juli 2009)

*Krise, Krise, Krise, Krise, Krise, Krise.....*

nintendo legt nach:



> Nintendo’s just released a nasty set of Q1 financials, showing a 40.1 percent drop in overall sales and a 60.6 percent drop in profits for the three months ending June 30.
> 
> Net income was down to ¥42 billion compared to ¥107 billion in Q1 2009. Sales fell to ¥253 billion from ¥423 billion a year ago.
> 
> ...



_vg247_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Juli 2009)

*.*

*Aktueller Stand Rage / ID Tech 5 auf PS 3 und 360 – 20/30 vs 60 fps*
In a ten-page reveal in its latest issue, Edge writes that the Xbox 360 version of Rage - which uses id's new Tech 5 engine - matches the 60fps framerate of the PC version, while PS3 runs at just "20-30fps".

It's not mentioned whether the PS3 framerate will be addressed by the game's eventual release.


> The PS3 lags a little bit behind in terms of getting the performance out of it," John Carmack told Edge. "The rasteriser is just a little bit slower - no two ways about that.





> The RSX is slower than what we have in the 360. The CPU is about the same, but the 360 makes it easier to split things off, and that's what a lot of the work has been, splitting it all into jobs on the PS3,


 http://computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=220530


----------



## Nali_WarCow (4. August 2009)

*.*

*Wipout HD bekommt dynamische Werbung und die Ladenzeiten (mit Werbeeinblendungen) werden länger*
Zum Vergleichsvideo
Quelle: http://www.konsolentreff.net/showthread.php?tid=5936 & http://bx.businessweek.com/using-video-in-your-marketing/view?url=http%3A%2F%2Fc.moreover.com%2Fclick%2Fhere.pl%3Fr2122105785%26f%3D9791


----------



## Bonkic (4. August 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 04.08.2009 09:16 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wipout HD bekommt dynamische Werbung und die Ladenzeiten (mit Werbeeinblendungen) werden länger*
> Zum Vergleichsvideo
> Quelle: http://www.konsolentreff.net/showthread.php?tid=5936 & http://bx.businessweek.com/using-video-in-your-marketing/view?url=http%3A%2F%2Fc.moreover.com%2Fclick%2Fhere.pl%3Fr2122105785%26f%3D9791




ähm - die wollen das generell in bereits gekaufte exemplare einbinden?  :-o 
nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. August 2009)

*.*

*EA mit mehr Verlust*


> Im abgelaufenem Geschäftsquartal konnte Electronic Arts Einnahmen in Höhe von 644 Mio. Dollar verzeichnen - im gleichen Quartal des Vorjahres waren es 804 Mio. Dollar gewesen. Steigern konnte man allerdings einen anderen Wert: Statt einem Minus von 95 Mio. Dollar (Q2 200 betrug der Verlust in diesem Jahr 234 Mio. Dollar.
> […]
> EA Sports Active  sei bisher über 1,8 Mio. Mal verkauft worden und sei zusammen mit Tiger Woods PGA Tour 10  und Grand Slam Tennis  der Grund dafür, dass man in den USA und Europa auf der Wii einen Marktanteil von 21 bzw. 13 Prozent erreicht habe.
> […]
> ...


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/3941/1968338/


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2009)

*Besser spät als nie..*

...*cod 4 - modern warfare kommt für wii*, meldet kotaku.


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Bonkic am 04.08.2009 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 04.08.2009 09:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die werbung wurde mittlerweile übrigens wieder enfernt; zumindest vorübergehend.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. August 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Bonkic am 05.08.2009 10:41 schrieb:
			
		

> die werbung wurde mittlerweile übrigens wieder enfernt; zumindest vorübergehend.


Schön, speziell für diejenigen, die schon für ein Spiel ohne Werbung bezahlt haben. Wird nur wohl leider nicht die letzte Aktion "Werbung im Spiel" sein, die man gesehen hat. Die Zukunft sieht da so rosig aus, wie positive Quartalsbilanzen bei den Publishern…


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.08.2009 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, speziell für diejenigen, die schon für ein Spiel ohne Werbung bezahlt haben.



war das denn wirklich der fall?
falls ja, könnte sich sony gleich mal auf ein paar gerichtstermine einrichten.


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2009)

*MH3*

Monster Hunter 3 - 40/40 in der famitsu.

die famitsu wird wohl weich, schon der zweite 40iger in folge (dq9) und eine offenbarung wird monster hnter wohl kaum sein.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. August 2009)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*

*Japan-Softwarecharts (vom 27.07. bis 02.0*

```
01. Monster Hunter 3		Wii	520.000	520.000
02. Dragon Quest IX		NDS	180.000	3.382.000
03. Tomodachi Collection	NDS	82.000	510.000
04. Wii Sports Resort		Wii	66.000	828.000
05. Puyo Puyo 7			NDS	52.000	52.000
06. Gears of War 2		X360	49.000	49.000
07. Hisshou Pachinko*[…]V14	PS2	42.000	42.000
08. Armored Core 3 Portable	PSP	41.000	41.000
09. Welcome Home! Chibi-Robo!..	NDS	23.000	58.000
10. To Heart 2 Portable DP	PSP	22.000	22.000
```

11. [PSP] Monster Hunter Portable 2G (PSP The Best)
12. [NDS] Penguin no Mondai X: Tenkuu no 7 Senshi
13. [PS3] The King of Fighters XII NEU
14. [PSP] My Summer Vacation 4
15. [PS2] Pro Yakyuu Spirits 6
16. [NDS] Hisshou Pachinko*Pachi-Slot Kouryaku Series DS Vol. 4 CR Shinseiki Evangelion: Saigo no Shimono NEU
17. [PS3] Pro Yakyuu Spirits 6
18. [PS2] Tsuyo Kiss 2 Gakki: Swift Love NEU
19. [PS3] Katamari Damacy Tribute
20. [PSP] Neon Genesis Evangelion: Battle Orchestra Portable NEU
21. [WII] Wii Fit
22. [NDS] Pokemon Platinum
23. [NDS] Katekyoo Hitman Reborn! DS Flame Rumble X Mirai Chou Bakuhatsu!!
24. [PSP] Hatsune Miku: Project Diva
25. [NDS] Gokuhou!! Mecha Mote Iinchou: Girls Motekawa Box NEU
26. [WII] Mario Kart Wii
27. [PS2] Nuga-cel! NEU
28. [NDS] Doki Majo Plus NEU
29. [PS2] Lucian Bee's: Resurrection Supernova NEU
30. [WII] Dragon Ball: Tenkaichi Daibouken
http://www.consolewars.de/news/25957/aktuelle_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_japan/



*Umsatzverteilung Q2 / 09 bei Activision*


> Laut Activision Blizzard sollen Prototype, Guitar Hero und das aktuellste Xmen-Game am erfolgreichsten gewesen sein.
> 
> Activision Blizzard ließ zudem verlauten, dass es in dem Quartal, welches am 30. Juni endete, der größte Publisher in Nordamerika auf Wii, PS2, PS3, DS, Xbox 360 und PSP war; dies wurde mit einem Marktanteil der Software von 12,8% belohnt (Vorjahr: 9,9.
> 
> Für das laufende Jahr erwartet der Publisher $4,05 Mrd. Umsatz; die Prognose wurde allerdings von vormals $4,3 Mrd. um $250 Mi.zurückgeschraubt.




```
MMORPG (WoW)	282 Mil.	35%
Xbox 360	140 Mil.	18%
PS3		105 Mil.	14%
Wii		74 Mil.		9%
NDS		48 Mil.		6%
PS2		44 Mil.		5%
PC und „andere“	28 Mil.		4%
PSP		17 Mil.		2%
```
Quellen: http://files.shareholder.com/downloads/ACTI/696415293x0x311407/1d20a7b0-59e7-4e3c-ab4b-909628ee8e94/Press_Release_Tables_Q2_CY09_Aug_5_Final_v2.pdf & http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=25952


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. August 2009)

*.*

*Exklusive Rennspiel von Bethesda für Wii – Wheelspin*
Zuerst ein Auszug aus der PR-Meldung:


> WHEELSPIN wurde exklusiv für Wii mit der Absicht entwickelt, deren Hardware mehr auszureizen, als dies irgendein anderes aktuelles Rennspiel tut. Man muss die Grafikpracht live auf einem Bildschirm gesehen haben, um zu glauben, dass sie wirklich einer Wii entstammt - 60 Bilder pro Sekunde rauschen da ruckelfrei im 480P-Widescreen-Modus am Auge vorbei“, erklärt Archer Maclean, Geschäftsführer bei Awesome Play.



Und jetzt die Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick auf die Bilder für eine größere Darstellung.)
Quelle: http://www.konsolentreff.net/showthread.php?tid=5958  & http://www.wiitower.de/index.php?page=News&show_news=14307


----------



## Bonkic (6. August 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.08.2009 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

>




jo, hab ich gestern schon irgendwo gesehen.
dachte angesichts der bilder aber eher an einen verspäteten n64 titel...


----------



## Bonkic (12. August 2009)

*DLC etc. jetzt auch auf Wii!*



> All the tricks used for both Guitar Hero and Rock Band in the past –
> leaving internal memory open– is gone. Instead, *straight-up booting off
> the SD card is available*, and that means easier downloads, larger
> expansions, and quicker loads when bringing in song data from the SD
> card into GH5.



_kotaku/ign_

unspektakulär für alle anderen, für wii-besitzer eine offenbarung.
endlich ist die 512mb-grenze vollends geschichte
ich bin gespannt, ob das ganze auch in grossem stile genutzt werden wird.
dann könnte man auch endlich mal die wiiware begrenzung (auf 40 mb) abschaffen.
es war zeit nintendo.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. August 2009)

*AW: DLC etc. jetzt auch auf Wii!*

*Song-Import bei Guitar Hero 5*


> Activision's announcement that songs from Guitar Hero World Tour and Smash Hits can be "imported" into Guitar Hero 5 […]
> 
> The short answer: you'll be downloading new versions of your old songs. "Within the Guitar Hero 5 song import menu, gamers will key in their unique ID from the manual of the previous game, pay a small re-licensing fee and then be given access to download the available songs (like DLC) in a big batch," we were told this morning. That's for PS3 and 360; with the Wii version, the songs can be downloaded on a track-by-track basis.
> 
> "This is done to bring these songs up to date with enhanced Guitar Hero 5 features like band moments, expert+ drumming (new for World Tour songs) and the new vocal star power. The game reacts to these songs as though they were DLC and are available in the same play modes," Activision explained.


 http://www.joystiq.com/2009/08/11/activision-clarifies-guitar-hero-5-song-importing-process/



*Nielson (US)-Studie: 360-User waren die aktivesten Spieler (Jan bis Jun 09)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur kompletten Studie mit mehr Bildern / Text


----------



## Bonkic (12. August 2009)

*Neue PS3 slim- Bilder aufgetaucht...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ich war ja wirklich am zweifeln, was die existenz der slim angeht; aber das KANN nur ein fake sein.
so was abgrundtiefhässliches würde nicht mal sony auf den markt werfen.    
(es sei denn, man will die marke playstation vollends ruinieren, aber das unterstelle ich ja mal nicht)


----------



## eX2tremiousU (12. August 2009)

*AW: Neue PS3 slim- Bilder aufgetaucht...*

Was soll das "Ding" eigentlich kosten, oder bekommen potentielle Käufer (ich!) gar Schmerzensgeld von Sony, wenn die mit dem Kasten das Wohnzimmer verschandeln.

Vom mutierten Elektrogrill zum übergroßen Kartenlesegerät für empfindliche Sicherheitsbereiche. Schlichtes und präsentierbares Design (persönliches Empfinden!) ist aktuell irgendwie nicht die Stärke von Sony, was ja auch die PSP Go Away! eindrucksvoll demonstriert. 

Technisch mag das Ding ein multifunktionales Schlachtschiff sein, aber die Optik spricht mich wirklich nur bedingt an.

BTW: Heißt das jetzt eigentlich, dass die neue PS3Slim kein Grillhühnchen mehr zaubern kann?

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bonkic (12. August 2009)

*AW: Neue PS3 slim- Bilder aufgetaucht...*



eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> Was soll das "Ding" eigentlich kosten, oder bekommen potentielle Käufer (ich!) gar Schmerzensgeld von Sony, wenn die mit dem Kasten das Wohnzimmer verschandeln.




offizielle informationen gibs dazu natürlich nicht.
angeblich lässt sony die dicke ps3 auslaufen (wobei sie schon jetzt in teilen europas für 299 € verkauft wird) und bringt die slim -hierzulande- für ebenfalls wieder 399 € raus.
kann ich mir jetzt persönlich nicht vorstellen; wenn das ding überhaupt exisitert, wird man bei erscheinen wohl gerade die, ohnehin überfällige, preissenkung durchführen.



> Technisch mag das Ding ein multifunktionales Schlachtschiff sein, aber die Optik spricht mich wirklich nur bedingt an.



na immerhin "bedingt".   
ich kann damit wirklich mal gar nix anfangen.
die original ps3 ist ja schon hässlich, aber das hier schlägt bzw schlüge dem fass den boden aus.

potentiell interessiert wäre ich im übrigens schon an einer ps3, aber erst zu einem preis von vielleicht 249 €, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (12. August 2009)

*AW: Neue PS3 slim- Bilder aufgetaucht...*

Das Teil sieht aus wie ein Anrufbeantworter.


----------



## Bonkic (12. August 2009)

*AW: Neue PS3 slim- Bilder aufgetaucht...*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Das Teil sieht aus wie ein Anrufbeantworter.


   ist jetzt übrigens als fake bestätigt, noch dazu als uralter.
wie es so was auf das cover eines (wenn auch chin.) magazins schafft, ist mir allerdings schleierhaft - es sei denn, das cover ist ebenfalls nicht echt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. August 2009)

*.*

*Sony hat doch nicht so viel zu sagen: Gamescom-PK nur etwa 1 Stunde statt 3 Stunden*


> SCEE’s just confirmed to VG247 that its GamesCom conference is to last around one hour, not the three hours previously reported.
> A rep said on the phone that the presser will last “just over an hour” and the extra time around it is “for people to sit down… before we get started.”


 http://www.vg247.com/2009/08/12/sony-gamescom-conf-is-just-over-an-hour-long-new-timing-details/

Kein großes Ding. Sollte ja für PSP go, PSN Prepiadkarten und PS 3 Slim ausreichen…


----------



## Freezeman (12. August 2009)

*AW: .*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> *Sony hat doch nicht so viel zu sagen: Gamescom-PK nur etwa 1 Stunde statt 3 Stunden*
> 
> 
> > SCEE’s just confirmed to VG247 that its GamesCom conference is to last around one hour, not the three hours previously reported.
> ...


   Schöner Kommentar von dort:   


> "Sony Conference Slim” confirmed!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. August 2009)

*AW: Neue PS3 slim- Bilder aufgetaucht...*



Bonkic schrieb:


> eX2tremiousU schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was soll das "Ding" eigentlich kosten, oder bekommen potentielle Käufer (ich!) gar Schmerzensgeld von Sony, wenn die mit dem Kasten das Wohnzimmer verschandeln.
> ...


   Von den Händlern weiß man, dass die PS3slim in Europa am 1. September für 299,99€ UVP kommen wird.
Ist natürlich krass im Vergleich mit 360&Wii, aber ich schätze mal anders geht das auch nicht wenn Sony einen Verkkaufsschub erreichen will.

Im Media Markt scheint es gerade noch zudem so eine MWS-Abzug-Aktion zu geben, wodurch man man z.B. bei den PS3 Bundles auf 280€ mit Spiel kommt, falls man keine Slim braucht.

Das Bild des Magazins ist sicherlich (absichtlich) fake bzw. abgeschnitten, vermutlich haben sie halt etwas darüber zu berichten aber können ja ncht die echte Slim jetzt schon aufs Cover packen bzw. haben natürlich keine offiziellen Bilder.
Edit joa, gibt nur fake als Meinung dazu ^^

ich würde sowieso immer noch eher auf das bekannte Modell hier tippen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (12. August 2009)

*AW: Neue PS3 slim- Bilder aufgetaucht...*

jo, das könnte wirklich "echt" sein. 
dürfte die gleiche, wie auf diesem (angeblichen) packungsfoto sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und das sieht einfach zu gut für nen fake aus. 
oder ist das bestätigt?


----------



## Solidus_Dave (12. August 2009)

*AW: Neue PS3 slim- Bilder aufgetaucht...*



Bonkic schrieb:


> jo, das könnte wirklich "echt" sein.
> dürfte die gleiche, wie auf diesem (angeblichen) packungsfoto sein:
> 
> 
> ...


   das ist das gleiche Gerät, aber halt von einem 2. Auftauchen, da gab es dann auch etwas höher aufgelöste Bilder und vom ganzen Gerät statt nur einzelen Bauteilen.

Das von mir gepostete Bild ist aber einfach eine verschönerte Version von nem neogaf-user, also wie dieses Ding (wenn es wirklich die Slim ist) auf offiziellen Werbefotos aussehen würde.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. August 2009)

*.*

*PSN-Cards“PSP Punktekarten Online“ kommen am 28.09.2009*
Im Wert von 10, 20 und 30€, wenn man nach dem geht, was beim Händler zu sehen ist.
Außerdem gibt es PSP-Spiele mit Speicherstick. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für größere Ansicht)

Quelle: http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=nl&js=y&u=http%3A%2F%2Fps3clan.nl%2F2009%2F08%2Fexclusief-releasedatum-psp-punten-kaarten%2F&sl=nl&tl=en&history_state0=&swap=1


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. August 2009)

*US-Zahlen Juli 2009*

*NPD: US-Hard- & Softwarezahlen für Juli 09*

*Hardwarezahlen*

```
System	Juli09		[url=http://www.consolewars.de/news/21681/aktuelle_hard-_und_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_den_usa/]Juli08[/url]		Veränderung	Juni09
DS	538.900		608.000		- 69.100	766.500
Wii	252.500		555.000		- 302.500	361.700
360	202.900		205.000		- 02.100	240.600
PS3	121.800		225.000		- 103.200	164.700
PSP	122.800		222.000		- 99.200	163.500
PS2	108.000		155.000		- 47.000	152.700
```


*Umrechnung auf die Wochenverkäufe*

```
System	Juni09/5Wochen	Juli09/4Wochen	Juli08/4Wochen
DS	153.300		134.725		152.000
Wii	72.340		63.125		138.750
360	48.120		50.725		51.250
PS3	32.940		30.450		56.250
PS2	30.540		27.000		38.750
PSP	32.700		30.700		55.500
```


*Softwarezahlen*

```
Wii SPORTS RESORT W/ WII MOTION PLUS	WII	508.2K 
NCAA FOOTBALL 10			360	376.5K 
NCAA FOOTBALL 10			PS3	237.4K 
WII FIT W/ BALANCE BOARD*		WII	164.3K 
MARIO KART W/ WHEEL			WII	156.6K 
MARIO KART DS				NDS	132.2K 
POKEMON PLATINUM VERSION		NDS	116.4K 
FIGHT NIGHT ROUND 4			360	116.4K 
NEW SUPER MARIO BROS			NDS	101.8K 
EA SPORTS ACTIVE BUNDLE			WII	96.8K
```
(*includes CE, GOTY editions, bundles, etc. but not those bundled with hardware)



> The U.S. video games industry declined for the fifth consecutive month, bringing year-to-date sales to $8.16 billion, down 14% from the same time period last year.
> 
> In order for the industry to come in flat or slightly up for the total year, the back five months of the year have to come in 11% (or more) higher than the last five months of last year.
> 
> ...



Quelle: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=7842fb6fa2838558b29d77e663ba6112&t=371214


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2009)

*AW: US-Zahlen Juli 2009*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> *NPD: US-Hard- & Softwarezahlen für Juli 09*
> 
> *Hardwarezahlen*
> 
> ...


sonys kommentar dazu: PS3 is “just getting warmed up”.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. August 2009)

*AW: US-Zahlen Juli 2009*



Bonkic schrieb:


> sonys kommentar dazu: PS3 is “just getting warmed up”.


 
Wie lange ist die PS3 jetzt schon auf dem Markt?  
Immernoch beim Aufwärmen?  
Also ne Zerrung gibt's nich.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. August 2009)

*AW: US-Zahlen Juli 2009*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Wie lange ist die PS3 jetzt schon auf dem Markt?


   Ach, nicht lange. Erst fast 3 Jahre... 




Außerdem:
*In 6 Schritten zum PS 3-Slim-Fake fürs Web*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick aufs Bild für größere Ansicht bzw. siehe Quelle)

Quelle: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=17103060&postcount=5982


----------



## Nali_WarCow (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*

*PSPgo.co.uk ist online*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Webseite

LOL


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*

ist das `ne offizielle nintendo seite? hätte ich big n gar nicht zugetraut.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. August 2009)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*



Bonkic schrieb:


> ist das `ne offizielle nintendo seite?


Nein, die Domain war wohl nur bislang noch freu und da hat jemand zugeschlagen.


----------



## Bonkic (17. August 2009)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mögen die spekulationen weitergehen...


----------



## Solidus_Dave (17. August 2009)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*



Bonkic schrieb:


> mögen die spekulationen weitergehen...


   awww mist, die Gamescom wurde auf September verschoben  

aber naja, auch wenn der flyer echt ist sagt es uns ja nicht viel neues wenn Händler schon Preorder für die Slim annehmen 
in weniger als 24h wissen wir ja eh alles was auf der Sony PK gezeigt wird ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2009)

*.*

*Japan-Charts (Media Create) vom 10 bis 16. August 2009*

*Hardwarezahlen*

```
ak.W.	letzte Woche
NDS	95.857	78.765
Wii	47.732	47.140
PSP	39.882	33.893
360	9.162	5.436
PS3	5.944	5.826
PS2	4.907	4.601
```


*Softwarezahlen*

```
01. Dragon Quest IX		NDS	127.000	3.644.000
02. Tomodachi Collection	NDS	126.000	728.000
03. Wii Sports Resort		Wii	105.000	1.006.000
04. Monster Hunter 3		Wii	93.000	750.000
05. SD Gundam G…		PS2	57.000	233.000
06. Tales of Versus		PSP	35.000	168.000
07. Puyo Puyo 7			NDS	29.000	109.000
08. Monster Hunter 2G		PSP	27.000	889.000
09. Color Changing Ting…	NDS	18.000	51.000
10. Penguin no Mond…		NDS	18.000	90.000
```
Die Plätze 11. - 30. (ohne Angabe von Verkaufszahlen) verteilen sich wie folgt:

11. [PS2] J-League Winning Eleven 2009 Club Championship
12. [NDS] Blood of Bahamut
13. [PS2] Kamen Rider: Climax Heroes
14. [NDS] Welcome Home! Chibi-Robo! Happy Rich Big Cleaning!
15. [WII] SD Gundam G Generation Wars
16. [WII] Mario Kart Wii
17. [PSP] Armored Core 3 Portable
18. [WII] Wii Fit
19. [PS2] Pro Yakyuu Spirits 6
20. [PSP] My Summer Vacation 4
21. [360] Magna Carta 2
22. [NDS] Pokemon Platinum
23. [NDS] Mario Kart DS
24. [WII] Taiko Drum Master Wii
25. [WII] Fullmetal Alchemist: Prince of the Dawn NEU
26. [PS3] Pro Yakyuu Spirits 6
27. [WII] EA Sports Active: Personal Trainer Wii: 30-Day Lifestyle Reform Program
28. [NDS] New Super Mario Bros.
29. [NDS] Mario & Luigi RPG 3!!!
30. [PS3] Red Faction: Guerilla

Quelle: http://www.consolewars.de/news/newsdisplay.php?idx=26160


Die Slim und Preissenkung war / ist wirklich dringend notwendig für Sony.


----------



## Bonkic (21. August 2009)

*AW: .*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> Die Slim und Preissenkung war / ist wirklich dringend notwendig für Sony.


   um ehrlich zu sein, glaube ich nicht, dass die slim/ preissenkung in japan dafür sorgen wird, dass sich das blatt wendet. der preis war dort eigentlich noch nie das problem, trotzdem dümpelte die ps3 beinahe durchgehend in diesen peinlichen regionen herum.

vielleicht kann wirklich ff 13 das ruder noch rumreissen - oder die japaner verlieren irgendwann die lust an handhelds/ wii und wollen doch mal eine hd- konsole.
momentan sehe ich das aber noch nicht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2009)

*AW: .*



Bonkic schrieb:


> [...] glaube ich nicht, dass die slim/ preissenkung in japan dafür sorgen wird, dass sich das blatt wendet. der preis war dort eigentlich noch nie das problem, trotzdem dümpelte die ps3 beinahe durchgehend in diesen peinlichen regionen herum.


Das stimmt. Den eh schon geringen Preis in Japan habe ich nicht bedacht.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (21. August 2009)

*AW: .*

Frage: Hat hier jemand aufschlussreiche Daten darüber, wie sich Wii Sports Resort in Deutschland verkauft? Meine Stammfiliale von Euronics (wo ich am Launch direkt das Spiel gekauft habe), hat mir auf Nachfrage gesagt, dass das Spiel schon seit dem ersten Verkaufstag quasi ausverkauft ist, und die maximal 10 Exemplare pro Lieferung bekommen, die ebenfalls innerhalb von einem Tag weg sind. Im örtlichen Real-Markt ist es nicht anders. Auf Nachfrage kam die Antwort "ausverkauft". Selbiges im Real-Markt im Nachbarort.

Ist das Spiel wirklich der Renner, oder wurden nur begrenzte Kontingente produziert? Zeug wie Mario Kart Wii hat sich dort jeweils gestapelt und war selbst zum Launch nie ausverkauft.  

Regards, eX!


----------



## F3liX (21. August 2009)

*AW: .*

Vergleich Wii Sports Resort, Mario Kart, Super Smash Bros. Brawl bei vgchartz.

600.000 verkaufte Einheiten in Europa meldete gamesindustry.com Anfang August.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2009)

*AW: .*



F3liX schrieb:


> Vergleich Wii Sports Resort, Mario Kart, Super Smash Bros. Brawl bei vgchartz.


Das sind nur Schätzungen von Hobby-Analysten.

Offiziell und verlässlich gibt es bislang nur die schon genannten 600K in Europa.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. August 2009)

*.*

*NPD orakelt: PS 3 Preissturz / Slim steigern die Verkaufszahlen um 40-60%*


> The NPD Group, famed tabulator of video game hardware and software sales, says it sees the new $299 price point of PlayStation 3 contributing to a significant sales boost for the system. "We would expect to see in the range of a 40% to 60% unit sales increase when September sales are reported," NPD analyst Anita Frazier told InformationWeek.


 http://www.joystiq.com/2009/08/21/npd-predicts-ps3-sales-to-increase-by-40-60-post-price-drop/


----------



## McDrake (22. August 2009)

*Shadow Complex*

Irgendwie hatte ich mich schon lange auf den Titel gefreut.
Keine Ahnung warum... sprach mich einfach an.
Und jetzt gibts das Teil doch tatsächlich zum Download und ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Kauf.
Coole Action, bei der man ab und zu auch ein wenig überlegen muss.
Versteckte Powerups, die zum erforschen der Station einladen.
Auch wenn mans an den Screenshots nicht sieht:
Das Teil ist abwechslungsreich und ich hab mich bis jetzt noch keine Sekunde gelangweilt und Wiederholungen sind mir echt auch noch nicht aufgefallen.

Eine klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*



McDrake schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte ich mich schon lange auf den Titel gefreut.
> Keine Ahnung warum... sprach mich einfach an.
> Und jetzt gibts das Teil doch tatsächlich zum Download und ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Kauf.
> Coole Action, bei der man ab und zu auch ein wenig überlegen muss.
> ...


   Äh ... wovon redest du bitte? ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Äh ... wovon redest du bitte? ^^


*Shadow Complex*, ein XBLA-Game von Epic.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




XBox-Webseite zum Spiel: http://www.xbox.com/de-DE/game... 
Xbox-Downloadseite:  http://marketplace.xbox.com/de... 
Gametrailer-Videos zum Spiel:  http://www.gametrailers.com/ga... 

Eine kostenlose Demo kann man sich auf dem Xbox-Marktplatz saugen bzw. über die Xbox.com-Webseite in die Warteschlange stellen.


----------



## Jolly_Roger (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*

Werd mir jetzt mal die Demo ziehen, man hört ja bis jetzt fast nur Positives darüber.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. August 2009)

*.*

*Entwicklungskosten von Gears of War 2 lagen bei $12 Millionen*


> Tim Sweeney, the CEO and founder of Epic Games, revealed that Gears of War 2 required a $12 million development budget to complete. That is surprisingly low for a high-profile HD game. The project took two years to complete and needed 15 programmers and 12 artists.


 http://www.gamekicker.com/Gaming-News/Development-Cost-for-Gears-of-War-2-Revealed

Gut, die Engine ist da nicht mit drin, aber trotzdem recht wenig Geld und auch nicht gerade ein XXXL-Entwicklerteam.


----------



## Jolly_Roger (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*



McDrake schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte ich mich schon lange auf den Titel gefreut.
> Keine Ahnung warum... sprach mich einfach an.
> Und jetzt gibts das Teil doch tatsächlich zum Download und ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Kauf.
> Coole Action, bei der man ab und zu auch ein wenig überlegen muss.
> ...


   Du bist schuld, dass ich grade wieder Geld (Points) ausgegeben habe.
Aber ich habs noch nicht bereut, begeistert mich bis jetzt mehr als mancher normale Vollpreistitel.

Kann der Kaufempfehlung also nur zustimmen!


----------



## LordMephisto (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*

servus.

ich hab seit heute Mittag ne XBox 360. Ja es wurde langsam mal Zeit *g*

Ich hätte da ein paar Fragen:

- Ich hab ja nun erstmal einen Monat den Gold-Account kostenlos. Wie ist das dann später mit der Silber-Mitgliedschaft. Kann man damit Demos laden?

- Apropos Demo. Ich lade grade die Dirt2 Demo. Kann ich jetzt nebenbei zocken?

- Wie lange halten normale Batterien im Controller? Ich kauf mir nachher noch das Play and Charge Teil, will jetzt aber erstmal so zocken. Wäre generell interessant zu wissen.

- Ich habe mal (oder meine es) gelesen, das man die VGA Übertragung so einstellen kann, das man schwarze Balken hat. Das würde ich gerne mal testen. Momentan stellt mein TFT das Bild halt voll dar. Da er gut interpoliert geht das in Ordnung. Trotzdem würde ich es gerne mal mit Balken testen. Also, geht das überhaupt?

- Ich stand ziemlich verloren vorm Regal im Media Markt. Habe jetzt erstmal nur Fifa09 gekauft. Empfehlungen eurerseits? Was muss man gezockt haben, das es nicht auf PC gibt? Genre ziemlich egal. Nur halt keine Shooter oder RPGS, die zocke ich weiterhin wohl eher am PC.

Danke schonmal


----------



## McDrake (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*



LordMephisto schrieb:


> servus.
> 
> ich hab seit heute Mittag ne XBox 360. Ja es wurde langsam mal Zeit *g*
> 
> ...


Ja, manche allerdings später.



> - Apropos Demo. Ich lade grade die Dirt2 Demo. Kann ich jetzt nebenbei zocken?


Das geht, solange es kein Onlinegame ist. Dann wird der Download automatisch unterbrochen



> - Wie lange halten normale Batterien im Controller? Ich kauf mir nachher noch das Play and Charge Teil, will jetzt aber erstmal so zocken. Wäre generell interessant zu wissen.



Weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr. Hab mir sehr schnell den Akku geholt 




> - Ich stand ziemlich verloren vorm Regal im Media Markt. Habe jetzt erstmal nur Fifa09 gekauft. Empfehlungen eurerseits? Was muss man gezockt haben, das es nicht auf PC gibt? Genre ziemlich egal. Nur halt keine Shooter oder RPGS, die zocke ich weiterhin wohl eher am PC.


Gears of War 2 fand ich genial.
Auch "The Darkness" fand ich sehr gut und spannend.

// Sind zwar Shooter, die es aber auf dem PC nicht gibt 
Und es wird sicher auch das eine oder andere RPG geben, das auf der Box eine gute Figut macht. Sind halt schon Unterschiede im Genre selber. Man kann auch kein Baldurs Gate mit einem Star Ocean oder Final Fantasy vergleichen


----------



## STF (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*



LordMephisto schrieb:


> servus.
> 
> ich hab seit heute Mittag ne XBox 360. Ja es wurde langsam mal Zeit *g*
> 
> ...


   Glückwunsch zur Box.

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, bei Spielen mit MP wird der DL gestoppt/pausiert, aber nach verlassen des Spiels wird DL an der pausierten Stelle wieder aufgenommen.   

Das mit dem Batterie/Akku-Verhalten kann man nicht genau festlegen, da manche Spiele mehr andere weniger Gebrauch von der Rumble-Funktion machen. Ich finde schon dass die Laufzeit auch bei viel Rumble absolut in Ordnung ist. Zur Not hab ich noch ein original Kabel 360 Pad, welches am PC hängt. Da tausche ich halt mal fix und lade die Akkus in der Zeit.

Zu der Spiele-Frage... einfach mal diese Threads durchstöbern, da finden sich schöne Schmakerl:

Top oder Flop - Games-Userbewertung [360]
 Welches 360 Game kauft ihr euch als nächstes?
 Xbox 360-Schnäppchenthread - (Shopübersicht  im Startposting)


----------



## Iceman (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*



LordMephisto schrieb:


> - Wie lange halten normale Batterien im Controller? Ich kauf mir nachher noch das Play and Charge Teil, will jetzt aber erstmal so zocken. Wäre generell interessant zu wissen.



Die Play&Charge Akkus halten etwa 20 Stunden, normale Batterien dürften etwas länger halten, so um die 30 Stunden.



LordMephisto schrieb:


> - Ich habe mal (oder meine es) gelesen, das man die VGA Übertragung so einstellen kann, das man schwarze Balken hat. Das würde ich gerne mal testen. Momentan stellt mein TFT das Bild halt voll dar. Da er gut interpoliert geht das in Ordnung. Trotzdem würde ich es gerne mal mit Balken testen. Also, geht das überhaupt?



Was fürn TFT hast du denn und wie ist der angeschlossen?
Über HDMI kann die Xbox afaik nur 16:9 Auflösungen ausgeben, wenn du die 16:10 Varianten willst musst du das VGA Kabel nehmen. 



LordMephisto schrieb:


> - Ich stand ziemlich verloren vorm Regal im Media Markt. Habe jetzt erstmal nur Fifa09 gekauft. Empfehlungen eurerseits? Was muss man gezockt haben, das es nicht auf PC gibt? Genre ziemlich egal. Nur halt keine Shooter oder RPGS, die zocke ich weiterhin wohl eher am PC.


 
- Rock Band/Guitar Hero, wobei ich da Rock Band allgemein besser finde.
- The Darkness ist wirklich empfehlenswert, auch wenns nen Shooter ist 
- PGR4 oder besser gleich bis Oktober auf Forza 3 warten
- Dead Rising wenn du es bekommen kannst, in Deutschland leider beschlagnahmt
- Fable 2, tolles Action RPG
- Top Spin 3, falls du nen Tennisspiel haben willst, imo besser als Virtua Tennis


----------



## LordMephisto (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*



McDrake schrieb:


> Gears of War 2 fand ich genial.
> Auch "The Darkness" fand ich sehr gut und spannend.
> 
> // Sind zwar Shooter, die es aber auf dem PC nicht gibt
> Und es wird sicher auch das eine oder andere RPG geben, das auf der Box eine gute Figut macht. Sind halt schon Unterschiede im Genre selber. Man kann auch kein Baldurs Gate mit einem Star Ocean oder Final Fantasy vergleichen


Ich schau mal nach einer Demo. Thx.



STF schrieb:


> Top oder Flop - Games-Userbewertung [360][/uRL]
> Welches 360 Game kauft ihr euch als nächstes?
> Xbox 360-Schnäppchenthread - (Shopübersicht  im Startposting)


Danke, schaue ich mir mal an.



Iceman schrieb:


> Die Play&Charge Akkus halten etwa 20 Stunden, normale Batterien dürften etwas länger halten, so um die 30 Stunden.


Dann brauche ich mir ja um die Batterien erstmal keine Sorgen zu machen und lade dann über Nacht den Akku auf.



> Was fürn TFT hast du denn und wie ist der angeschlossen?
> Über HDMI kann die Xbox afaik nur 16:9 Auflösungen ausgeben, wenn du die 16:10 Varianten willst musst du das VGA Kabel nehmen.


16:10 19" TFT via VGA Kabel. Die Option die ich suchte hab ich glaube ich gefunden. Referenzpegel auf Erweitert und ich sehe Balken. Die Proportionen passen jetzt bei Fifa. Das scheint es zu sein. Die Box zeigt doch nur das Dashboard in der Eingestellten Auflösung ein und spiele immer in 720p, richtig?




> - Rock Band/Guitar Hero, wobei ich da Rock Band allgemein besser finde.
> - The Darkness ist wirklich empfehlenswert, auch wenns nen Shooter ist
> - PGR4 oder besser gleich bis Oktober auf Forza 3 warten
> - Dead Rising wenn du es bekommen kannst, in Deutschland leider beschlagnahmt
> ...



Danke, ich schau mir auch die mal genauer an.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*



LordMephisto schrieb:


> - Ich habe mal (oder meine es) gelesen, das man die VGA Übertragung so einstellen kann, das man schwarze Balken hat. Das würde ich gerne mal testen. Momentan stellt mein TFT das Bild halt voll dar. Da er gut interpoliert geht das in Ordnung. Trotzdem würde ich es gerne mal mit Balken testen. Also, geht das überhaupt?


 Wie Ice schon richtig gesagt. Dafür brauchst du das XBox VGA-Kabel. Kannst auch die Version von Drittanbietern für etwa 16€ nehmen. Da hast du dann mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten und auch typische PC-Sachen, wie 16 zu 10.




LordMephisto schrieb:


> - Ich stand ziemlich verloren vorm Regal im Media Markt. Habe jetzt erstmal nur Fifa09 gekauft. Empfehlungen eurerseits? Was muss man gezockt haben, das es nicht auf PC gibt? Genre ziemlich egal. Nur halt keine Shooter oder RPGS, die zocke ich weiterhin wohl eher am PC.


Eine wirklich gute Anlaufstelle ist da der Xbox Marktplatz. Da kannst du etwa auf Spiele -> Demos gehen und hast eine wirklich breite Auswahl an Möglichkeiten. Kannst dort auch noch weiter filtern, etwa Sportspiele oder etwa die Spiele nach Bewertungen auflisten lassen.

Neben den Vollpreisspielen ist auch der Arcadebereich einen Blick wert. Auch dort kannst du sortieren, etc.. Wenn du da etwa nach Bewertungen gehst, bei den Top 20 kann man wenig falsch machen. Zu allen Arcadespielen gibt es kostenlose Demos.





LordMephisto schrieb:


> Iceman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Play&Charge Akkus halten etwa 20 Stunden, normale Batterien dürften etwas länger halten, so um die 30 Stunden.
> ...


 Du kannst den Akku auch mit dem P&C-Kit nebenbei beim Spielen aufladen, wenn es wirklich „dringend“ ist.




LordMephisto schrieb:


> > Was fürn TFT hast du denn und wie ist der angeschlossen?
> > Über HDMI kann die Xbox afaik nur 16:9 Auflösungen ausgeben, wenn du die 16:10 Varianten willst musst du das VGA Kabel nehmen.
> 
> 
> 16:10 19" TFT via VGA Kabel. Die Option die ich suchte hab ich glaube ich gefunden. Referenzpegel auf Erweitert und ich sehe Balken. Die Proportionen passen jetzt bei Fifa. Das scheint es zu sein. Die Box zeigt doch nur das Dashboard in der Eingestellten Auflösung ein und spiele immer in 720p, richtig?


 Nein. Die Box skaliert die Spiele immer auf die Auflösung, die du im Dashboard eingestellt hast. Wenn du da eine 16 zu 10 Auflösung wählst und einen 16 zu 10 Monitor hast, dann sollte das Verhältnis auch stimmen.


----------



## Jolly_Roger (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*



Iceman schrieb:


> LordMephisto schrieb:
> 
> 
> > - Ich habe mal (oder meine es) gelesen, das man die VGA Übertragung so einstellen kann, das man schwarze Balken hat. Das würde ich gerne mal testen. Momentan stellt mein TFT das Bild halt voll dar. Da er gut interpoliert geht das in Ordnung. Trotzdem würde ich es gerne mal mit Balken testen. Also, geht das überhaupt?
> ...


Ich hab meine über VGA-Kabel an meinen TFT (Samsung 2232BW) angeschlossen, und bei der X-Box die native Auflösung des TFT eingestellt also 1680x1050 16:10 und hab oben und unten schwarze Balken (werden bei der Darstellung mit eingerechnet) da die XBox-Spiele im 16:9-Format sind, aber erst seit dem vorletzten Update vorher war das Bild verzerrt.
Könnte sein, dass deine Box noch das alte Dashboard hat und die TFT-Auflösung nicht darstellt, kommt halt aufs Produktionsdatum an. Ich würd sie erst mal ans Netz hängen und ein Update machen.
Das müsste afaik mit HDMI genauso funktionieren.


----------



## LordMephisto (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> Nein. Die Box skaliert die Spiele immer auf die Auflösung, die du im Dashboard eingestellt hast. Wenn du da eine 16 zu 10 Auflösung wählst und einen 16 zu 10 Monitor hast, dann sollte das Verhältnis auch stimmen.


 
Wofür ist dann die Einstellung Referenzpegel?
Bei Fifa, als auch bei der Dirt2 Demo ist das Bild halt gestreckt, was grade bei Fifa enorm auffällt. Stell ich den Referenzpegel auf Erweitert, habe ich schwarze Balken und ein sauberes Bild    :-o 



Jolly_Roger schrieb:


> Könnte sein, dass deine Box noch das alte Dashboard hat und die TFT-Auflösung nicht darstellt, kommt halt aufs Produktionsdatum an. Ich würd sie erst mal ans Netz hängen und ein Update machen.
> Das müsste afaik mit HDMI genauso funktionieren.



Dashboard ist das aktuellste. Welche Einstellung hast du denn beim Referenzpegel?


----------



## Iceman (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*

Nochmal kurz zu The Darkness: Die DV des Spiels ist stark gekürzt, die ungeschnittene Version in Deutschland nicht erhältlich wegen 2 oder 3 kleiner Hakenkreuze im Bonusmaterial. Ich hab meine Version damals bei Gameware.at gekauft.


----------



## Jolly_Roger (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*



LordMephisto schrieb:


> Nali_WarCow schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nein. Die Box skaliert die Spiele immer auf die Auflösung, die du im Dashboard eingestellt hast. Wenn du da eine 16 zu 10 Auflösung wählst und einen 16 zu 10 Monitor hast, dann sollte das Verhältnis auch stimmen.
> ...


   Referenzpegel hab ich auf erweitert gestellt.
Der Referenzpegel dient allerdings nur der Anpassung der Farbraums, da die meisten Fernseher oder Monitore über VGA einen sehr niedrigen Kontrast anzeigen. Durch die Anpassung des Referenzpegels sieht das Bild dann wieder natürlicher und kontrastreicher aus.
Hat also meines Wissens nach nix mit der Auflösung oder den schwarzen Balken zu tun.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*



LordMephisto schrieb:


> Wofür ist dann die Einstellung Referenzpegel?
> Bei Fifa, als auch bei der Dirt2 Demo ist das Bild halt gestreckt, was grade bei Fifa enorm auffällt. Stell ich den Referenzpegel auf Erweitert, habe ich schwarze Balken und ein sauberes Bild    :-o


Also Ref-Pegel ist IMO eine reiche Einstellung im Bezug auf Farbraum / Sättigung und CO. Wäre mir neu, dass sich dadurch das Bildverhältnis ändert. :o


----------



## LordMephisto (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*

Merkwürdig   
Ich hab nur mit RefPegel auf Erweitert schwarze Balken, also ein korrektes Seitenverhältnis.


----------



## McDrake (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*



Iceman schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zu The Darkness: Die DV des Spiels ist stark gekürzt, die ungeschnittene Version in Deutschland nicht erhältlich wegen 2 oder 3 kleiner Hakenkreuze im Bonusmaterial. Ich hab meine Version damals bei Gameware.at gekauft.


   Ah stimmt. Da werden auch keine Herzen, sondern.... was überhaupt den Menschen rausgerissen, oder?


----------



## Iceman (22. August 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*



McDrake schrieb:


> Ah stimmt. Da werden auch keine Herzen, sondern.... was überhaupt den Menschen rausgerissen, oder?


 
So schwarzgrauer Rauch ists in der DV. Auch das Blut fehlt komplett und die Finisher wurden zum guten Teil entfernt.


----------



## Bonkic (25. August 2009)

*AW: .*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> *NPD orakelt: PS 3 Preissturz / Slim steigern die Verkaufszahlen um 40-60%*
> 
> 
> > The NPD Group, famed tabulator of video game hardware and software sales, says it sees the new $299 price point of PlayStation 3 contributing to a significant sales boost for the system. "We would expect to see in the range of a 40% to 60% unit sales increase when September sales are reported," NPD analyst Anita Frazier told InformationWeek. http://www.joystiq.com/2009/08/21/npd-predicts-ps3-sales-to-increase-by-40-60-post-price-drop/
> ...


_industrygamers_


----------



## GorrestFump (25. August 2009)

*AW: .*

Wer von euch hat sich denn schon mal an Media - Streaming über's Heimnetzwerk von PC auf Xbox versucht?

Bin grad hin und weg davon, denn nachdem ich mit mehreren tools und codecs rumprobiert habe und nie geschafft hab anständig zu streamen, hab' ich jetzt mal den "PS3 - Media Server"  (hat anscheinend 360er support) und der funktioniert "out of the box" nahezu perfekt - ohne langwieriges einstellen oder zusätzliche Sachen installieren.

Jetzt heißt's auf der Couch sitzen und per Controller und WLAN auf alle meine Filme vom Laptop zugreifen - Traumhaft!

Welche Programme nutzt ihr zum streamen? Weil mp3- und Bilder funktionieren mit dem PS3MS leider nicht zusammen mit der XBox und TVersity (mit dem hab ich vorher ewig rumgemacht) ist mir mittlerweile suspekt...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. August 2009)

*AW: .*



Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist übrigens so dann doch nicht gesagt worden:
> 
> 
> > According to NPD, what Frazier told the publication was that *"based
> ...


Und was heißt das jetzt am Ende? Man soll nicht viel erwarten, oder wie? 





GorrestFump schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat sich denn schon mal an Media - Streaming über's Heimnetzwerk von PC auf Xbox versucht?[...]


 Habe mal ab und zu was gestreamt und das ging über den Windows Media Player wunderbar. Im Mediaplayer unter Medienbibliothek zuerst die Ordner eingetragen (Medienbibliothek -> Zur Medienb. hinzufügen) und dann der Box eine Frage geben (Medienbibliothek -> Freigaben).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. August 2009)

*AW: .*

*Sony Gewinn und Verlust mit der PS 3-Slim*
When The Times asked Sony exec Kaz Hirai if Sony was losing money on the PS3 Slim, the exec said this:


> If you're just talking about the hardware alone, the quick answer is yes. That makes good headlines, but I don't actually know that that's the true nature of the business that we're all in, whether it's PlayStation, Xbox or the Wii. I think the better indicator is to look at the business as a whole platform, to ask: are you profitable in terms of the hardware, software and peripherals. And the answer to that question is yes on a gross profit level since the last fiscal year.


 http://kotaku.com/5344701/sony-losing-money-on-ps3-slim


----------



## STF (25. August 2009)

*AW: .*



GorrestFump schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat sich denn schon mal an Media - Streaming über's Heimnetzwerk von PC auf Xbox versucht?
> ...
> Welche Programme nutzt ihr zum streamen?


   Ich nutze das "Windows Media Center" via Windows 7 RC.
Komme ich eigentlich gut mit zurecht.
Ich hatte auch schon mal TVersity in Gebrauch, damit kann ich mich leider nicht anfreunden. 
Ist mir alles zu umständlich und hat auch nicht immer funktioniert. Keine Ahnung weshalb.
Dann hatte ich noch Orb 2.0 benutzt. Fand ich auch nicht so toll. Da gab es immer Probleme mit 2 XBoxen bzw. 2 PCs im Netz. Weiß jetzt auch grad nicht mehr genau.

WMC reicht mir völlig aus. Ich muß bei Gelegenheit mal die TV-Karte in meinen Rechner einbauen und testen wie die TV-Funktion mit WMC und XBox 360 abläuft.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. August 2009)

*.*

*PS 3-Slim-Zerlegung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/PlayStation-3-Slim/1121/1#top


----------



## Bonkic (27. August 2009)

*was zu erwarten war...*



> Wie Microsoft soeben bekannt gegeben hat, senkt man den Preis der Xbox
> 360 Elite ab dem morgigen Freitag dauerhaft um 50 Euro, wodurch sie
> fortan zum Preis von 249,99 Euro zu haben ist.
> Die Preissenkung ist nach Angaben des Unternehmens Teil einer
> ...


_eurogamer_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. August 2009)

*AW: was zu erwarten war...*

Zur Preissenkung: Dürftige Geschichte. Da wird nämlich nix reduziert, sondern nur Inhalt entfernt (HD-Kabel) bzw. im Fall der Arcade sogar direkt angehoben.
Erstaunlich, dass man meint den Kunden so etwas als Preissenkung verkaufen zu können.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (27. August 2009)

*AW: was zu erwarten war...*

*WTF?? Xbox Eliten-Massen bei Amazon.de*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Klick für größere Darstellung)
Elite 120
Elite 120 GB mit neuem Netzteil
Elite mit Forza 3
Elite mit Lego Batman + Pure
Und
*Elite mit 250GB Festplatte + 2 Gamepads + Forza für 279€!*

Link zu Amazon.de


----------



## frogi (28. August 2009)

*AW: was zu erwarten war...*

*



Elite mit 250GB Festplatte + 2 Gamepads + Forza für 279€!

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*Ist jetzt auch in einem Flyer eines Händlers aufgetaucht. Könnte was dran sein, ich hoffs jedenfalls. Ein ganz gutes Angebot, könnte man zuschlagen.


----------



## agvoter (29. August 2009)

*AW: was zu erwarten war...*

Wenn ihr die Chance hättet, euch eine neue Konsole zu kaufen, welche würde es sein? Playstation 3 Slim, Xbox 360 Elite oder einfach die normale Version einer der beiden Konsolen?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. August 2009)

*AW: was zu erwarten war...*



agvoter schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Chance hättet, euch eine neue Konsole zu kaufen, welche würde es sein? Playstation 3 Slim, Xbox 360 Elite oder einfach die normale Version einer der beiden Konsolen?


Bei der PS 3 sollte man nur schauen, ob man Linux auf dem Gerät haben will. Das geht nämlich auf der Slim nicht mehr. Ansonsten kann man durchaus zur Slim greifen.

Bei der 360 wird die Elite ja zum Preis der Pro verkauft und der Lieferumfang der Arcade ist dürftig. Die 50€ mehr sind bei der Elite gut investiert.

Ich würde, wenn die Wahl hätte, zur 360 greifen, allerdings würde ich wohl erst noch abwarten, was da demnächst an Bundels kommt. Stichwort „Halo Ultimat Bundle“ oder „250 Elite mit Forza 3“ bei Amazon für je 279€.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. August 2009)

*AW: was zu erwarten war...*

*God of War Collection (Teil 1 und 2 für PS 3) kommt zum Jahresende*


> Sony Computer Entertainment gab heute bekannt, dass man zum zu Ende 2009 eine God of War Collection für die PS3 veröffentlichen wird. Diese enthält die beiden Spiele God of War und God of War II auf einer Blu-ray Disc. Beide Spiele bieten eine Auflösung von 1280 x 720 (720p), laufen mit 60fps und sogar Trophäen-Unterstützung.
> 
> Der Preis für die Collection wird 39,99 USD betragen.


 http://www.consolewars.de/news/26276/god_of_war_collection_angekuendigt/


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. August 2009)

*AW: was zu erwarten war...*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> *God of War Collection (Teil 1 und 2 für PS 3) kommt zum Jahresende*
> 
> 
> > Sony Computer Entertainment gab heute bekannt, dass man zum zu Ende 2009 eine God of War Collection für die PS3 veröffentlichen wird. Diese enthält die beiden Spiele God of War und God of War II auf einer Blu-ray Disc. Beide Spiele bieten eine Auflösung von 1280 x 720 (720p), laufen mit 60fps und sogar Trophäen-Unterstützung.
> ...



Argh, mir fällt es schwer Filme oder Spiele doppelt zu kaufen (und zudem erneut durchzuspielen in dem Fall), mach ich schon nicht bei DVD->BD. Aber die Meldung ist einfach zu toll ^^

Hoffentlich machen sie sowas auch für ICO+SotC vor dem Release von The Last Guardian, diese Titel müssen einfach in mehr Hände kommen.




btw: ich bin echt mal auf die weltweiten Verkaufszahlen/Berichte von der Slim gespannt. Es gibt jetzt schon Meldungen über Engpässe, dass jeder 2. in Foren sich eine kaufen will nun (denk mal meist PS2 Besitzer die auf Preissenkung gewartet haben?) und auch schon Bilder wie sie in Hongkong Schlange stehen vor dem Mitternachtsverkauf.
Man könnte meinen Sony hat einen neuen weltweiten Launch der PS3 gemacht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. August 2009)

*AW: was zu erwarten war...*



Solidus_Dave schrieb:


> […] Aber die Meldung ist einfach zu toll ^^
> 
> Hoffentlich machen sie sowas auch für ICO+SotC vor dem Release von The Last Guardian, diese Titel müssen einfach in mehr Hände kommen.


 Ist ne feine Sache, wobei ich hoffe, dass es nicht nur eine schlichtes Hochrechnen wird, sondern auch ein wenig neuer Inhalt geboten wird.





Solidus_Dave schrieb:


> (denk mal meist PS2 Besitzer die auf Preissenkung gewartet haben?) und auch schon Bilder wie sie in Hongkong Schlange stehen vor dem Mitternachtsverkauf.


Ausgehend von den Foren würde ich eher sagen jeder 2. PS 3 Besitzer will sich eine Slim kaufen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. August 2009)

*AW: was zu erwarten war...*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> Solidus_Dave schrieb:
> 
> 
> > (denk mal meist PS2 Besitzer die auf Preissenkung gewartet haben?) und auch schon Bilder wie sie in Hongkong Schlange stehen vor dem Mitternachtsverkauf.
> ...


das stimmt  allerdings   
PS3 - so gut, man kauft sich gleich noch eine   

apropos Werbeslogans, die neuen PS3-Werbespots sind ja auch ganz lustig (zumal der eine quasi die ganzen Foren, Spielenewsseiten etc. verrascht).
Laut den Amis etc. soll Sony sogar hier auch mal aggressiv(=Geld raushauen) sein und in quasi jeder Werbepause damit nerven   






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HPv6zueg0Ac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JPfm5l7SnHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




aber ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, in europa wird es wieder etwas eeehm.... "andere" Werbespots geben   

edit: merke grad, der Internet rumor Typ hat die Keyboard Katze als T-Shirt


----------



## BlackDead (31. August 2009)

*AW: was zu erwarten war...*



Solidus_Dave schrieb:


> Hoffentlich machen sie sowas auch für ICO+SotC vor dem Release von The Last Guardian, diese Titel müssen einfach in mehr Hände kommen.



Wenn das passiert, komme ich wohl wirklich nicht um den Kauf einer PS 3 herum.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (31. August 2009)

*AW: was zu erwarten war...*



BlackDead schrieb:


> Solidus_Dave schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hoffentlich machen sie sowas auch für ICO+SotC vor dem Release von The Last Guardian, diese Titel müssen einfach in mehr Hände kommen.
> ...



Mit der Logik müsstest du aber allein für TLG eine PS3 kaufen   
übrigens: wenn sie so etwas für SotC machen würden, dann sollten sie auch die Kolosse einfügen, die damals weggelassen wurden (gibts sogar Screenshots aus den frühen Versionen).


aber ich versteh es jetzt echt nicht:

PS3slim Mitternachtslaunch in HK:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und in UK:
edit: UK bild war fake bzw. von 2008 ...



man sollte meinen, wer sich da jetzt anstellt, hätte auch keine Probleme gehabt ne PS3 für 100€ mehr zu kaufen     (mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es ja schon seit ein paar Tagen welche bei Onlinehändlern gab)

noja, mal sehen wie viele Neubesitzer es gebacken bekommen morgen Firmware 3.00 zu ziehen ^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. September 2009)

*.*

*Okami kommt für Nintendo DS*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> […] the new issue of Famitsu does feature an article on a new Okami game called Okamiden. […]
> 
> Okami was developed by Capcom subsidiary Clover Studios, which as since been dissolved. The lead designer and producer founded Platinum Games and are now putting the finishing touches on Bayonetta.
> 
> The one player adventure game is scheduled for 2010.


 http://kotaku.com/5349980/new-okami-is-coming-to-the-nintendo-ds


----------



## Bonkic (2. September 2009)

*AW: .*

wer mit dem gedanken spielt sich risen für die 360 anzuschaffen, sollte sich vielleicht mal dieses video ansehen:

http://www.gamepro.de/index.cf... 


blur ist wieder in!


----------



## agvoter (2. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Bonkic schrieb:


> wer mit dem gedanken spielt sich risen für die 360 anzuschaffen, sollte sich vielleicht mal diese video ansehen:
> 
> 
> http://www.gamepro.de/index.cfm?pid=386&pk=1682
> ...


Der Link funktioniert irgendwie nicht, deswegen habe ich es hier mal eingebettet:



[GAMEPRO width="319" height="265"]http://www.gamepro.de/emb/player.swf?config=http://www.gamepro.de/emb/getVideoData.cfm?vid=1682[/GAMEPRO]http://www.gamepro.de/emb/player.swf?config=http://www.gamepro.de/emb/getVideoData.cfm?vid=1682http://www.gamepro.de/emb/player.swf?config=http://www.gamepro.de/emb/getVideoData.cfm?vid=1682http://www.gamepro.de/emb/player.swf?config=http://www.gamepro.de/emb/getVideoData.cfm?vid=1682http://www.gamepro.de/emb/player.swf?config=http://www.gamepro.de/emb/getVideoData.cfm?vid=1682


----------



## Nali_WarCow (2. September 2009)

*AW: .*

WTF @ Risen-Kampfsystem??  :o  Im Video redet der Typ von wieselflinken Gegnern, Strategie und hervorragend angepasste Steuerung, aber was man da sieht ist doch öde und hakelig. Dazu dann der „G3-Bug“ mit den Gegnern, die so schnell angreifen, dass man von Treffer zu Treffer taumelt (um 2:25).  :o  Soll man nach dem Video begeistert oder angetan sein? Ich finde es irgendwie demotivierend und auch die Technik ist nicht wirklich halbwegs modern. Animationen und CO sind ja stellenweise richtig grausig.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (3. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> WTF @ Risen-Kampfsystem??  :o  Im Video redet der Typ von wieselflinken Gegnern, Strategie und hervorragend angepasste Steuerung, aber was man da sieht ist doch öde und hakelig. Dazu dann der „G3-Bug“ mit den Gegnern, die so schnell angreifen, dass man von Treffer zu Treffer taumelt (um 2:25).  :o  Soll man nach dem Video begeistert oder angetan sein? Ich finde es irgendwie demotivierend und auch die Technik ist nicht wirklich halbwegs modern. Animationen und CO sind ja stellenweise richtig grausig.


Hab mich auch gewundert. Kommt teilweise so Rüber als ob der Sprecher von einem ganz anderem Spiel erzählt.


----------



## Bonkic (3. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> WTF @ Risen-Kampfsystem??   :o   Im Video redet der Typ von wieselflinken Gegnern, Strategie und hervorragend angepasste Steuerung, aber was man da sieht ist doch öde und hakelig. Dazu dann der „G3-Bug“ mit den Gegnern, die so schnell angreifen, dass man von Treffer zu Treffer taumelt (um 2:25).   :o   Soll man nach dem Video begeistert oder angetan sein? Ich finde es irgendwie demotivierend und auch die Technik ist nicht wirklich halbwegs modern. Animationen und CO sind ja stellenweise richtig grausig.





das video ist insgesamt eine absolute katastrophe.
die grafik scheint von der ersten xbox oder eher noch einer generation davor zu stammen (vielleicht hat man versehentlich die wii-umsetzung gezeigt  )
wie man so was veröffentlichen (lassen) kann, ist mir absolut schleierhaft.
wenn das fertige spiel wirklich so aussieht, dann gute nacht.
und nachher wundert man sich, wenn der erfolg ausbleibt.

dass der gamepro-mensch mit keinem wort auf die mehr als offensichtlichen mängel eingeht, ist allerdings auch ziemlich merkwürdig.


----------



## agvoter (3. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> WTF @ Risen-Kampfsystem??  :o  Im Video redet der Typ von wieselflinken Gegnern, Strategie und hervorragend angepasste Steuerung, aber was man da sieht ist doch öde und hakelig. Dazu dann der „G3-Bug“ mit den Gegnern, die so schnell angreifen, dass man von Treffer zu Treffer taumelt (um 2:25).  :o  Soll man nach dem Video begeistert oder angetan sein? Ich finde es irgendwie demotivierend und auch die Technik ist nicht wirklich halbwegs modern. Animationen und CO sind ja stellenweise richtig grausig.


Als ich Risen auf der Gamescom angespielt habe, hat mich besonders das Kampfsystem gestört. Entweder griff man seine Gegner mit "Dauergelinksklicke" permanent an und gewann so meistens den Kampf oder man ließ den Gegner auch mal angreifen, wobei man dann nur noch selten eine Chance zum Gegenangriff hatte. Vor allem bei Monstern war dies der Fall, da das Ausweichen eindeutig länger dauert als das Blocken gegen menschliche Gegner.


----------



## frogi (4. September 2009)

*AW: .*

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, sind das die neuen Japanzahlen?




> • Nintendo DSi – 59.881
> • PSP – 26.081
> • Wii – 25.038
> • Nintendo DS Lite – 7.304
> ...


_xboxfront.de

_


----------



## Bonkic (7. September 2009)

*Nintendo speckt Wii-Umsetzungen von Metroid Prime 1/2 ab*



> With the release of Metroid Prime Trilogy taking place only a couple
> weeks ago, Wii owners got the chance to play all the titles taking
> place in the Prime universe for the low price of $49.99. Though some
> minor dialogue sections were censored, all the titles have remained
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zGjgfSwOPw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




peinlich (auch wenn ichs selbst nicht beurteilen kann).


----------



## agvoter (7. September 2009)

*AW: Nintendo speckt Wii-Umsetzungen von Metroid 1/2 ab*

Gibt es schon irgendwelche Infos zu den Verkaufszahlen der PS3 Slim? In einem Spiele-Podcast habe ich gehört, dass die sich wie warme Semmel verkauft.


----------



## Bonkic (7. September 2009)

*AW: Nintendo speckt Wii-Umsetzungen von Metroid 1/2 ab*



agvoter schrieb:


> Gibt es schon irgendwelche Infos zu den Verkaufszahlen der PS3 Slim? In einem Spiele-Podcast habe ich gehört, dass die sich wie warme Semmel verkauft.



in den usa sollen sich die zahlen in der 1. verkaufswoche ggü der vorwoche in etwa verdoppelt haben (von allerdings relativ niedrigem niveau aus). 
ob das mehr als ein strohfeuer ist, muss man halt erst einmal abwarten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. September 2009)

*AW: Nintendo speckt Wii-Umsetzungen von Metroid 1/2 ab*



agvoter schrieb:


> Gibt es schon irgendwelche Infos zu den Verkaufszahlen der PS3 Slim? In einem Spiele-Podcast habe ich gehört, dass die sich wie warme Semmel verkauft.


   Offizielle Zahlen gibt es noch nicht. Wenn Sony nichts sagt, dann wird man wohl in knapp 1 Woche erste Andeutungen an Hand der Japan-Zahlen sehen. Die US-Zahlen (mit Slim) gäbe es IMO am 16. Oktober.


Und sicherlich verkauft sich die Konsole jetzt erst einmal gut und die Bilder aus Japan zeigen zumindest, dass Verkauf keine „Flop“ war. Aber wichtig(er) ist ja, wie es sich langfristig entwickelt.



Nachtrag: Es gibt Zahlen-/%-Spiele aus England:


> Sony introduced the new, slimmer SKU last Tuesday, and although Chart-Track does not reveal actual sales numbers, Dorian Bloch, director of the firm called the growth "a huge increase".
> "The uplift on week 36 on week 35 is plus 999 per cent," revealed Bloch. "We don't give out the hardware numbers, but never-the-less it's a very large increase.


 http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/playstation-3-sales-rocket-1000-percent-on-slim-release_2



*Dead Space Extraction (Wii) kommt zensiert nach Deutschland*
http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=1571


----------



## Solidus_Dave (7. September 2009)

*AW: Nintendo speckt Wii-Umsetzungen von Metroid 1/2 ab*

erste japan Zahlen (Enterbrain) sagen 150k in der ersten Woche
http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2009/09/07/ps3_slim_sales/
interessanter sind aber die Zahlen der nächsten Wochen/Monate


----------



## Bonkic (7. September 2009)

*Final Fantasy XIII: Japan Release terminiert!*

*FF 13 erscheint am 17.12. in  japan!!!*#

_vg247_


----------



## nikiburstr8x (7. September 2009)

*AW: Final Fantasy XIII: Japan Release terminiert!*

*FF 13 erscheint am 17.12. in  japan!!!*#

_vg247_
Also ein / zwei Jahre später bei uns.


----------



## agvoter (7. September 2009)

*AW: Final Fantasy XIII: Japan Release terminiert!*

*FF 13 erscheint am 17.12. in  japan!!!*#

_vg247_
Also ein / zwei Jahre später bei uns.  

Nope, auf der Gamescom hieß es anscheinend, dass Final Fantasy 13 international im Frühling 2010 erscheint.

Quelle: http://www.vg247.com/2009/08/20/ffxiii-simultaneous-360-and-ps3-euro-release-in-spring-2010-says-kitase/

Edit: Blöde Forensoftware


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. September 2009)

*AW: Final Fantasy XIII: Japan Release terminiert!*



> Nope, auf der Gamescom hieß es anscheinend, dass Final Fantasy 13 international im Frühling 2010 erscheint.


Klugscheisser.  

Dann dauert es eben noch 1-2 Jahre bis das Game verbilligt in irgendeiner Platinum-Sammlung gelandet ist, sowie die PS3 billiger zu haben ist. Dann werde ich zuschlagen!

*in Geduld üb*


----------



## agvoter (8. September 2009)

*AW: Final Fantasy XIII: Japan Release terminiert!*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> > Nope, auf der Gamescom hieß es anscheinend, dass Final Fantasy 13 international im Frühling 2010 erscheint.
> 
> 
> Klugscheisser.
> ...


Tzorry  

Auf eine billigere PS 3 musst du, glaube ich, noch lange warten, aber da du dich ja in Geduld übst...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. September 2009)

*AW: Final Fantasy XIII: Japan Release terminiert!*



agvoter schrieb:


> Tzorry


Das sind die Richtigen! Für's klugscheissen auch noch entschulidigen ...

ts ts   



agvoter schrieb:


> Auf eine billigere PS 3 musst du, glaube ich, noch lange warten, aber da du dich ja in Geduld übst...


In der Not frisst der Teufel Fliegen.    



Spoiler



dann hol ich mir ne Gebrauchte.


----------



## agvoter (8. September 2009)

*AW: Final Fantasy XIII: Japan Release terminiert!*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> agvoter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auf eine billigere PS 3 musst du, glaube ich, noch lange warten, aber da du dich ja in Geduld übst...
> ...


Apropo Gebrauchte PS 3: Als ich am 1.9 bei Ebay nach einer PS 3 Slim gesucht habe, gab es Auktionen, bei denen die Verpackung oder nur ein Bild der PS 3 Slim angeboten wurden...und die Leute haben ähnlich viel Geld geboten wie bei einer richtigen Slim  

Anscheinend hat Ebay diese Auktionen wieder rausgenommen.


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2009)

*Neues 2D-Sonic in der Mache*



> sega arbeitet an einem neuen *2D* sonic in hd-optik.
> es soll sich NICHT um ein remake handeln, sondern wirklich um ein komplett neues spiel mit *old-school gameplay*.
> codename ist project needlemouse.


_
gamespot_


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2009)

*Dreamcast wird 10: GT-Dreamcast-Top 10*

[gametrailers width="640" height="480"]http://www.gametrailers.com/remote_wrap.php?mid=55604[/gametrailers]

sehenswert!


----------



## agvoter (9. September 2009)

*AW: Dreamcast wird 10: GT-Dreamcast-Top 10*

Erste (Konsolen-)Spielszenen von Avatar: The Game:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yH8Q9nQlOto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Sieht wie Lost Planet 2 aus.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (9. September 2009)

*AW: Dreamcast wird 10: GT-Dreamcast-Top 10*



Bonkic schrieb:


> sehenswert!


Skies of Arcadia gehört auf Platz 1!


----------



## Solidus_Dave (9. September 2009)

*AW: Dreamcast wird 10: GT-Dreamcast-Top 10*

FFXIII: neues Gameplaymaterial von der PS3-Version
http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/3371580/final_fantasy_xiii_dragon_fight_gameplay.swf[metacafe width="614" height="378"]http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/3371580/final_fantasy_xiii_dragon_fight_gameplay.swf[/metacafe]

richtig klasse sieht das aus :o

das japanische Event, hat auch sonst einige neue Infos, der neue gesungene Theme Song wurde auch aufgeführt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. September 2009)

*AW: Dreamcast wird 10: GT-Dreamcast-Top 10*

*Neues zu den PS 3-Zahlenspielen: UK-Verkäufe (laut MCV) von 4.000 auf 40.000 gestiegen*


> Chart-Track reported that PlayStation 3 rose 999 percent (exclamation point!) in the week of the PS3 Slim launch, but without some actual context, that's just a crazy-sounding percentage. MCV provides us some (partial) context, estimating that 40,000 PS3 Slims were sold in that period. This also means that a paltry 4,000 (ish) were sold the previous week.
> 
> MCV arrived at that number after Sony said that the Slim's launch sales were 20 percent behind those of the PS2 Slim, which sold 50,000 units in its first week in the UK. The estimated percentage of an estimated amount means that the 40,000 number isn't officially official (don't use it as the basis for a chapter in your History of Console Sales book), but it shouldn't be that far off. And that number doesn't include however many PS3 Hefties were purchased.


 http://www.joystiq.com/2009/09/09/ps3-slims-first-week-uk-sales-around-40-000/


----------



## Bonkic (9. September 2009)

*AW: Dreamcast wird 10: GT-Dreamcast-Top 10*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> *Neues zu den PS 3-Zahlenspielen: UK-Verkäufe (laut MCV) von 4.000 auf 40.000 gestiegen*


1000% klingt besser.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. September 2009)

*US Hard- & Softwarezahlen für August 2009*

*NPD: US-Hard- & Softwarezahlen für August 09*<br /><br />  *Hardwarezahlen*<br /> 
	
	



```
System Aug.09[url=http://www.consolewars.de/news/22151/aktuelle_hard-_und_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_den_usa/]Aug.08[/url]Veränderung Juli 09<br /> DS 552.900  518.300  + 33.700 766.500<br /> Wii 277.400  453.000  - 175.600 361.700<br /> 360 215.400  195.200  + 20.200 240.600<br /> PS3 210.000  185.400  + 24.600 164.700<br /> PSP 140.300  253.000  - 112.700 163.500<br /> PS2 105.900  144.100  - 8.200  152.700
```
<br /><br /><br /> *Umrechnung auf die Wochenverkäufe*<br /> 
	
	



```
System Aug.09/4Wochen Juli09/4Wochen Aug.08/4Wochen<br /> DS 138.225  134.725  129.575<br /> Wii 69.350  63.125  113.250<br /> 360 53.850  50.725  48.800<br /> PS3 52.500  30.450  46.350<br /> PS2 26.475  27.000  36.025<br /> PSP 35.075  30.700  63.250
```
<br /><br /><br /><br /> *Softwarezahlen*<br /> 
	
	



```
MADDEN NFL 10   360 EA  928,000 <br /> WII SPORTS RESORT W MOTION+ WII NINTENDO 754,000 <br /> MADDEN NFL 10   PS3 EA  665,000 <br /> BATMAN: ARKHAM ASYLUM*  360 SQUARE ENIX 303,000 <br /> BATMAN: ARKHAM ASYLUM*  PS3 SQUARE ENIX 290,000 <br /> MADDEN NFL 10   PS2 EA  160,000 <br /> DISSIDIA: FINAL FANTASY  PSP SQUARE ENIX 130,000 <br /> WII FIT*   WII NINTENDO 128,000 <br /> MARIO KART W/WHEEL  WII NINTENDO 120,000<br /> FOSSIL FIGHTERS   NDS NINTENDO 92,000
```
<br /> (*includes CE, GOTY editions, bundles, etc. but not those bundled with hardware)<br /><br /> 





> The industry realized its sixth consecutive month-over-monthdecline, and while improved over the last several months, it's still anotable decline. The back four months of the year would have to be up14% in aggregate for 2009 to come in flat in comparison to 2008 sales.<br /><br /><br /> The price cuts implemented on the PS3 and 360 hardware already made animpact on unit sales, despite having been executed fairly late in themonth. It will be interesting to see the full impact of the new pricepoints on September sales.<br /><br /> All hardware systems with the exception of the PS2 realized an increasein unit sales over July. The PS3 captured the greatest increasemonth-over-month with unit sales boosted by 72% over July levels.<br /><br /> There is a lot of speculation about Wii and whether Nintendo will takea price cut as sales comps to last year show declines. I do think it'sinteresting to note that the Wii is still selling at levels comparableto what the PS2 was doing at about this point in its lifecycle.<br /><br /><br /> As many predicted, Madden captured the top spot for the month, sellingnearly 1.9 million units across its five SKU's.<br /><br /> With the introduction of Beatles: Rock Band and Guitar Hero 5 inSeptember, a lot of folks have inquired about the performance of thesetitles and the music/dance genre. While sales of this genre are down 46%year-to-date, unit sales are down much less because lower prices areplaying into the dollar sales decline. It's still the third best-sellinggenre for the year after General Action and Multiple/Other Sports (whereWii Fit resides).<br /><br /> The PS3 was the only platform to realize a year-over-year increase intotal software sales and this is reflected in the top 10 list for themonth which includes two PS3 games.<br /><br /><br /> Accessories was the only category to experience an increase for themonth of August over last year's sales. The uptick in hardware saleshelps to spur sales of additional controllers and other peripheralswhich help consumers enjoy their new system(s).


 http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=373838<br /><br /><br /> Anmerkung: Die "tolle Darstellung" liegt an der wunderbarenund ausgereiften Forensoftware, die hier verwendet wird...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. September 2009)

*AW: US Hard- & Softwarezahlen für August 2009*

*Gerücht / Andeutung: Playstation Network Cards ab 18?*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. September 2009)

*DSi exklusiv*

*Europa erstes, exklusive DSi-Spiel ist Hair Salon!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.destructoid.com/europe-s-first-ever-dsi-exclusive-game-is-hair-salon--148162.phtml


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. September 2009)

*AW: DSi exklusiv*

*Colin DIRT 2 - HD-Version vs. Wii - Ein Vergleich der etwas anderen Art*




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nyz5EGy8dro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. September 2009)

*.*

*Gran Turismo PSP – durchwachsene Wertungen*
Bei 7 Reviews etwa 78% bei Gamerankings
Eurogamer.net vergibt 7 von 10
Computer and Videogames 6.7 von 10
IGN 6.8 von 10
Videogamer 9 von 10
Play.tm 80 von 100

Größter Kritikpunkt ist bei den „6/7 von 10“-Punkte- Reviews die fehlende Karriere, daraus mangelnde Motivation und geringer Multiplayerumfang (Nur 4 Spieler Quickmatch).


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. September 2009)

*.*

*Xbox Modern Warfare 2 Limited Edition Console mit 250 GB-Festplatte angekündigt*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> It is available for pre-order today at U.S. retailers, and in other regions later this week.


 http://majornelson.com/archive/2009/09/15/xbox-360-modern-warfare-2-limited-edition-console.aspx

D.h. man kann das kurzzeitig bei Amazon.de gelistete Elite Bundle mit Forza 3 und 250GB als “bestätigt” ansehen.


----------



## frogi (16. September 2009)

*AW: .*

[quote uid="8168529" unm="Nali_WarCow"]D.h. man kann das kurzzeitig bei Amazon.de gelistete Elite Bundle mit Forza 3 und 250GB als “bestätigt” ansehen. [/quote]
Jaa


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2009)

*AW: .*

*Hardware sales for the week ended September 13 (for the two weeks ended September 13):*


> DSi – 66,416 (125,524)
> PS3 – 57,056 (207,88
> PSP – 19,572 (42,117)
> Wii – 14,556 (32,643)
> ...


 _enterbrain/ EDGE_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. September 2009)

*AW: .*

Sollen die Zahlen in Klammern die von der Vorwoche sein? In dem Fall liegt Edge bei der PS 3 in der letzten Woche um 1/3 zu hoch. Oder anders gesagt: Etwa 50.000. :o


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> Sollen die Zahlen in Klammern die von der Vorwoche sein? In dem Fall liegt Edge bei der PS 3 in der letzten Woche um 1/3 zu hoch. Oder anders gesagt: Etwa 50.000. :o


 
 keine ahnung, wie enterbrain seine zahlen erhebt. 
 http://www.edge-online.com/news/japan-weekly-ps3-sales-drop-to-57000


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. September 2009)

*.*

*Grober Final Fantasy 13 EU & US-Termin: März/April2010 möglich / angepeilt*


> In the past it would be six months to almost a year after the initial release in Japan, so we’re hoping to narrow the margin down. We hope it will only be three months after the Japanese release.


 http://the13thcrystal.wordpress.com/2009/09/16/final-fantasy-xiii-scheduled-for-march-2010-euna-simultaneous-release/


----------



## agvoter (16. September 2009)

*AW: .*

Hollands größter Einzelhändler für Videospiele boykottiert die PSP Go:



> Dutch retailer Nedgame has refused to stock and sell the PSPgo because of its high price and lack of retail games.


 Quelle: http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/dutch-retailer-refuses-to-stock-pspgo 

 Wer holländisch kann: http://www.nedgame.nl/


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2009)

*AW: .*



agvoter schrieb:


> Hollands größter Einzelhändler für Videospiele boykottiert die PSP Go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 kommt nicht weiter überraschend, auch hierzulande gabs schon vereinzelt so was zu hören.
 angeblich nehmen sogar zumindest einige mediamkärkte die pspgo nicht ins programm auf.
 warten wir mal ab, ob das was dran ist. 

 meiner einschätzung nach wird das ding zu dem preis eh ein megaflop.
 wer soll das kaufen? mir wirklich absolut rätselhaft.


----------



## agvoter (16. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Bonkic schrieb:


> agvoter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hollands größter Einzelhändler für Videospiele boykottiert die PSP Go:
> ...


 Sony hat anscheinend nicht aus seinen Fehlern (hoher PS3-Preis) gelernt.


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2009)

*AW: .*



agvoter schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > agvoter schrieb:
> ...


 
  der ps3 preis liess sich ja noch ganz gut begründen.
  das ding war anfangs einfach sauteuer in der herstellung. 
  (ob es nun wiederum clever war blu ray und co einzubauen, darüber reden wir in ein paar jahren noch mal    )

  bei der pspgo isses aber doch so, dass die "vorgänger"konsole das gleiche oder sogar mehr (längere akkulaufzeit (sagt die c`t!), grösseres display und natürlich das umd laufwerk + die möglichkeit spiele anders zu beziehen) bietet -und das für weniger geld!
  oder hab ich was übersehen? 
  ich denke nicht.
  aber vielleicht wird das ding auch ein renner, im fahrwasser vom iphone und co- wer weiss?


----------



## LordMephisto (16. September 2009)

*AW: .*

Brutal Legend Opening Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m0eNdxhdPso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 
 Demo kommt Morgen


----------



## eX2tremiousU (16. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Bonkic schrieb:


> aber vielleicht wird das ding auch ein renner, im fahrwasser vom iphone und co- wer weiss?


Die PSP Go mit dem angepassten Playstation Store wirkt ja eigentlich wie der verzweifelte Versuch, auf Teufel komm raus eine multimediale Konkurrenz zu iPodToch,  iPhone und iTunes zu etablieren. 

 Geringerer Fokus auf Core-Games, dafür mehr "PSP Minis", also kleine Spiele für wenig Geld. Sorry, aber das bekomme ich auch auf dem iPodTouch, der außerdem deutlich interessantere Funktionen bietet und eine umfangreiche Plattform für Online-Käufe im Angebot hat - hinzu kommt, dass man iTunes-Karten bereits bei Penny-Markt oder Real erwerben kann. Das macht auch das Kaufen für Leute ohne Kreditkarte einfach.

 Ich würde sicherlich die 30 Euro draufzahlen, und mir für 280 Euro die neuste 32GB-Version vom PodTouch kaufen. Als tatsächliche "Gaming-Plattform" kann ich die PSP Go! ohnehin nicht ernstnehmen, und als Multimediaplayer stinkt die imho deutlich gegen die Spaßgeräte von Apple ab, und zwar in jeder Beziehung (Funktionalität, mediale Erweiterbarkeit, Warenangebot im Store, Design, verwendete Materialien). 

 Wer also die Go! kaufen soll, will sich mit nicht erschließen. Zum "Core-Gaming" reicht auch die ordinäre PSP3000 für 160 Euro, bzw. der Backstein von 2005, den man teilweise als Restposten für 100 Euro bekommen konnte. 

 Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Bonkic schrieb:


> wer soll das kaufen? mir wirklich absolut rätselhaft.


   Frage ich mich auch. Wie etwa, wie kann man 69,99€ für einen Titel bei Laden X ausgeben, wenn man den woanders / bei Amazon.de für 20€ weniger bekommt.

 Es gibt für alles Abnehmer und so lange es sich rechnet, ist es für Sony nicht schlecht. Warum nicht erst 1-2 Millionen für den Preis verkloppen, da macht man massiven Gewinn und freut sich über jeden Depp, der 49,99€ für die Downloadversion ausgibt und das Spiel dafür nicht für 23,5€ in den Ladenversion kauft.

 Sicherlich wäre eine große Masse auch nicht uninteressant, aber für all die anderen hat Sony auch noch die normale PSP. Ich will dir gar nicht wiedersprechen, dass die PSP go irgendwie schachsinnig, überteuert, etc. ist, aber für Sony könnte das zumindest finanziell gar nicht schlecht ausgehen.


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2009)

*AW: .*

...und noch ein bundle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (16. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Bonkic schrieb:


> ...und noch ein bundle:


 Nur leider ohne 250GB Festplatte ... was irgendwie total 'fail' ist, wenn man sich z.B. das Forza 3 / Cod Bundle anschaut ...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (16. September 2009)

*AW: .*

Nur das Forza-Bundel ist noch nicht offiziell angekündigt und bei CoD sollte man auf den Preis schauen.

 Mag sicherlich im Vergleich zu einer möglichen 250GB-Version für 280€ nicht der Brüller sein, aber mit 2 Halo-Spielen nun kein so schlechtes Angebot, wenn man den normalen Preis der Elite bedenkt. Für 20€ mehr zwei Halo-Spiele, eins davon neu, das Andere noch immer mit aktiver Community und Kartennachschub via ODST.


----------



## Bonkic (16. September 2009)

*AW: .*

..weiter gehts:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (17. September 2009)

*PSP Go-Boykott*

_Die holländische Videospiele-Handelskette Nedgame wird die PSPgo nicht
 verkaufen, die ab Oktober 2009 erhältlich sein wird. Das teilte
 Hollands größter Händler __Eurogamer__ mit._

 Offiziell wegen des hohen Preises. Inoffiziell wohl wegen des fehlenden UMD-Laufwerkes.
 Das Teil bringt den Händlern wirklich nicht viel.
 Ich geb dem Teil keine lange (Über-)Lebensdauer.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (17. September 2009)

*Xbox-Bundels*

*Amazon.de hatte Recht: Elite mit 250GB, 2 Gamepad und Forza 3 für 250Pfund angekündigt*


> PRESS RELEASE:
> 
> LONDON – 17 September 2009 - Xbox 360 today announces the release of the ultimate entertainment experience for petrol-heads and racing fanatics, the Xbox 360 Forza Motorsport 3 Super Elite Bundle. Exclusive to Xbox 360, Forza Motorsport 3 is the definitive racing game for everyone from hardcore tuners to anyone who’s ever dreamed of driving at full-throttle. Backed by breathtaking HD graphics and bone-jarring physics, players take the wheel of more than 400 of the most-beloved cars on over 100 renowned real-world tracks and exotic road courses from around the globe, while new customization and sharing tools will further fuel the imaginations of the thriving “Forza Motorsport” community on Xbox LIVE.
> 
> Racing to UK stores on the 23rd October, the Forza Motorsport 3 Super Elite Bundle features more storage space than ever before coming complete with a 250GB Hard Drive, two Xbox 360 Wireless Controllers, as well as an Xbox 360 Headset and a Standard Edition copy of Forza Motorsport 3 for an estimated retail price of £249.99.


 http://www.msxbox-world.com/xbox360/news/article/10878/Forza-3-250-HDD-Xbox-360-Elite-bundle-details.html



*Call of Duty Elite mit 250GB Festplatte, 2 Gamepads und Modern Warfare 2 kommt nach Deutschland - Preis: 329€*


> Ja, die Xbox 360 im Modern Warfare 2 Design, mit 250 GB Festplatte, kommt auch nach Deutschland. Mitte November, UVP: 329 Euro.


 http://twitter.com/dreisechzig/status/4051645990


----------



## agvoter (17. September 2009)

*AW: PSP Go-Boykott*



McDrake schrieb:


> _Die holländische Videospiele-Handelskette Nedgame wird die PSPgo nicht
> verkaufen, die ab Oktober 2009 erhältlich sein wird. Das teilte
> Hollands größter Händler __Eurogamer__ mit._
> 
> ...


 Ohne Klugscheißen zu wollen: 

 http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Sonstige-Spielethemen/Die-naechste-Generation-XBox-360-Nintendo-Wii-und-Playstation-3-3605310.html:8170751


----------



## McDrake (17. September 2009)

*AW: PSP Go-Boykott*



agvoter schrieb:


> McDrake schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _Die holländische Videospiele-Handelskette Nedgame wird die PSPgo nicht
> ...


   Hehe.. bin zu wenig online, merk ich grade


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. September 2009)

*.*

*PSP Mini-Beschränkungen: Max 100MB (bislang bekannt), ohne Mehrspielermodus und Erweiterungen & Patches sind auch nicht erlaubt*


> PSP Mini games won't be allowed to have wireless multiplayer functionality, downloadable content or software updates, Sony has confirmed. […]
> 
> "When you look at it from a testing perspective, you have to do more QA. [Allowing those features] would defeat the purpose of having a dedicated service for smaller content. It increases the barriers," Cooney said, speaking to Gamasutra at GDC Austin.
> "From our perspective, if we're going to reduce the time it takes to get through our internal process, it helps that we don't have to check the multiplayer features."


 http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/wireless-multiplayer-and-downloadable-content-dropped-from-psp-minis


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. September 2009)

*.*

*Japan-Hardware-Zahlen (Media Create) vom 07.09 bis 14.09.09*

```
NDS 77.677  68.728
 PS3 55.344  151.783
 PSP 18.375  22.184
 Wii 17.568  21.557
 360 7.568  6.827
 PS2 2.612  3.001
```
 http://www.consolewars.de/news/26575/aktuelle_hardware-verkaufszahlen_aus_japan/

 Was ist jetzt schon wieder mit dem Forum los? In der Vorscha sieht es doch richtig aus.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. September 2009)

*AW: .*

Wer die PS 3-Brütal Legend-Demo haben will:


> 1. Create a new user on your PS3.
> 
> 2. Go to Sign up for Playstation Network.
> 
> ...


 http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=17638669&postcount=87


----------



## BlackDead (18. September 2009)

*AW: .*

Gibt es die Brütal Legend Demo eigentlich schon auf der Xbox?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. September 2009)

*AW: .*



BlackDead schrieb:


> Gibt es die Brütal Legend Demo eigentlich schon auf der Xbox?


   Die Demo gibt es für PS 3 und 360, allerdings bislang nur als Downloadcode für Vorbestellt (So ein Blödsinn, die Leuten brauchen keine Demo) und da werden die Accountdaten "rumgereicht". Das war jetzt der Account für die PS 3. 

 Offiziell wird es die Demo wohl auf beiden Systemen demnächst auch "frei für alle" geben.


----------



## agvoter (19. September 2009)

*AW: .*

IGN hat Uncharted 2 eine 9.5 gegeben und ihm einen Editor's Choice Award verliehen.

*Das Video-Review*


----------



## Iceman (19. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> Wer die PS 3-Brütal Legend-Demo haben will:
> 
> 
> > 1. Create a new user on your PS3.
> ...


 
 Da scheint leider jemand das Passwort geändert zu haben, die Logindetails gehen nicht mehr.

 Ich find ne Demo für Vorbesteller auch arg lächerlich, aber spätestens am 23. kommt sie dann ja für alle.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (19. September 2009)

*AW: .*

Ein Video aus der Wasser-Beta im Create-Modus von LittleBigPlanet (das Feature wird erst noch in einer closed public beta getestet):
 http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xacta6_lbp-beta-water-et-creation-online_videogames
  (bis 4:30 kann man überspringen)

  moah die Level werden so geil damit ^^


----------



## LowriderRoxx (19. September 2009)

*AW: .*



agvoter schrieb:


> IGN hat Uncharted 2 eine 9.5 gegeben und ihm einen Editor's Choice Award verliehen.
> 
> *Das Video-Review*


 Weniger hat man bei den bisherigen Trailern auch nicht erwartet. 

 Passt sich ganz gut, VGP hat den Preis für die Preorder gestern um $10 gesenkt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. September 2009)

*AW: .*

*Leak / Gerücht: Sega-Dokument bezüglich PS 3 / PSN-Marketing und Zukunftsplänen – SCEA will PS 2-Downloadspiele*

 Meeting vom 5. August:


> SCEA Meeting Aug 5th Notes
> Aug 6 2009 – DRAFT FOR COMMENTS
> 
> Objectives of Meeting
> ...


 
 Datei auf dem Sega-Server: ftp://segapr.segaamerica.com/SEGA_News/SCEA%20Meeting%20Aug%205th%20Notes%20BH.doc (inzwischen entfernt)
 Quelle: http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=374846


----------



## agvoter (22. September 2009)

*AW: .*

Brutal Legend:Öffentliche Demo-Version erscheint bald!



> Schon nächsten Donnerstag können Xbox Live Gold-Mitglieder mit
> Roadie Eddie Riggs in den Kampf ziehen. Nicht zahlende
> Silber-Mitglieder sowie PS3-Besitzer müssen sich eine Woche länger
> gedulden und können erst am 1. Oktober loslegen.
> ...


 Quelle: http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/10757


----------



## Solidus_Dave (22. September 2009)

*AW: .*



agvoter schrieb:


> Brutal Legend:Öffentliche Demo-Version erscheint bald!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ich  (wie viele andere auch) hab die PS3 Demo seit letzter Woche dank dummy-account mit der preorder demo


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2009)

*AW: .*

der grösste händler in australien wird die pspgo ebenfalls nicht verkaufen.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Bonkic schrieb:


> der grösste händler in australien wird die pspgo ebenfalls nicht verkaufen.


 
 Indirekt passend: Die aktuelle PSP 3004 gibt es ab Montag mit dem neuen Motorstorm Arctic Edge im Bundle für recht angenehme 179 Euro bei Penny Markt. Ein sehr fairer Preis, wenn man bedenkt, dass Motorstorm alleine bereits 40 Euro kostet, und Sony im Sommer die 3004 mit einem alten Platinum-Spiel für 169 Euro verscherbeln wollte.

 Aber wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es die PSP Go! dann übernächste Woche bei Aldi für 99 Euro. 

 Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. September 2009)

*AW: .*



eX2tremiousU schrieb:


> [...]wenn man bedenkt, dass Motorstorm alleine bereits 40 Euro kostet [...]


   Wird in England sogar schon zum Budgetpreis verkloppt: Für 23,5€ bei Play.com


----------



## Solidus_Dave (23. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Bonkic schrieb:


> der grösste händler in australien wird die pspgo ebenfalls nicht verkaufen.


  Was soll denn der Sinn davon sein bzw. wieso stellt man sich so an, ist jetzt wirklich nicht das erste technische Produkt an dem der Handel "nur" durch die Gewinnmarge selbst verdient.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Solidus_Dave schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > der grösste händler in australien wird die pspgo ebenfalls nicht verkaufen.
> ...


 Ein Händler ist ja nicht verplfichtet jedes Produkt ins Programm zu nehmen und wer weiß, wie etwa die Gewinne da ausfallen im Bereich der Hardware, zu welchen Konditionen Sony beispielsweise die PSN-Prepaidkarten in den Handel bringen will und was da vielleicht sonst noch alles im "Hintergrund" abläuft.




*Gran Turismo 5 kommt im MÄrz 2010*
         http://www.consolewars.de/news/26653/gran_turismo_5_endlich_ein_releasetermin/ 



*Wii: US-Preissenkung auf 199$ offiziell (ab 27.09)*
       http://www.joystiq.com/2009/09/23/nintendo-officially-announces-price-drop-to-199-in-us/ 


*Resident Evil 5 (PS3) kommt als Neuauflage mit Bewegungssteuerung*


> RE5 with motion controls looks just like the standard game, but there's a cursor on screen at all times reflecting your motion control movements. *You play with one hand holding the wand and one hand holding the standard Dual Shock.*


 http://uk.ps3.ign.com/articles/102/1027942p1.html

   WTF?   



*PSP go „Konvertierungskabel“ (etwa für PSP Kamera)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> "With the new Converter Cable Adaptor, PSPgo users will be able to utilize the existing peripherals for PSP," Sony announced at Tokyo Game Show today. Peripherals like the 1Seg Tuner and GPS Receiver will be able to fit in the Go's proprietary "Multi use connector." Looking at the picture, this "cable" will wrap around the system, letting PSP Go owners plug new devices atop the system.


 http://www.joystiq.com/2009/09/24/stop-and-look-at-psp-gos-ridiculous-converter-cable/

 *sprachlos*


----------



## Galford (24. September 2009)

*AW: .*

Ich weis nicht ob es hier schonmal diskutiert wurde, aber ich spreche es einfach mal an. Wie seht ihr die folgende Konsolengeneration in Bezug auf Nintendo. Glaubt ihr Nintendo wird wie Sega auf längere Sicht vom Konsolenhersteller zum einfachen Publisher mit eigenen Studios, wie EA?

 Microsoft und Sony arbeiten an ihren neuen Eingabemethoden (Natal und der "Leuchtstab") und diese werden wohl schon auf dem Markt sein, bevor Nintendo den Nachfolger der Wii veröffentlicht. Was spricht dann noch für Nintendo? Glaub ihr das sich Nintendo es nochmal leisten kann eine Konsole herauszubringen, die sich auf dem technischen Niveau der Vorgängerkonsolen der Konkurrenz bewegt (also 360 und PS3), wenn Microsoft und Sony die Nachfolger für die Xbox360 und PS3 rausbringen? 

 Nintendo fehlt es doch schon länger an richtigen Core-Games, während es doch hautpsächlich Casualgames gibt. Doch in diesem Bereich kann Sony und Microsoft gerade ihre neuen Eingabegeräte bzw. Methoden einsetzten. Welches Marktsegment bleibt Nintendo noch? Oder erleben wir bald Zelda für Mircrosoft und Sony. 

 Oder traut ihr Nintendo zu nochmal etwas wirklich Neues zu schaffen?
 Oder hat sich Nintendo in eine Sackgasse ohne Wiederkehr begeben?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (24. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Galford schrieb:


> […] Was spricht dann noch für Nintendo? […]


 
 Nintendo wird sich auf jeden Fall halten und ich denke mal die Hardwareleistung ist da das geringste Problem. Ist ja nicht so, dass die Leute von der Wii Abstand nehmen, weil die Leistung im Vergleich zur PS 3 / 360 gering ist. Ganz im Gegenteil mit den billigsten Spielkonzepten lassen sich Massen ködern.

 Das ist für den Wii-Hardcoreuser ohne Frage ganz ungünstig. Allerdings hat Nintendo in der Hinsicht durchaus fast alles richtig gemacht. Sie haben nicht nur eine Zielgruppe erschlossen, sondern bedienen die Masse auch mit entsprechender Software. Es ist ja nicht so, dass Nintendo keine Core-Titel machen könnte, die stehen nur leider zurück.


 Ich bezweifle auch stark, dass Sony mit der Wii-Kopie (man hält in der einen Hand den „Leutstab“ und in der anderen das PS 3-Gamepad) wirklich die Nintendo-Zielgruppe erreicht. Aber im Gegensatz zu Microsoft, die zwar eine beachtliche Technologie haben, aber nicht wirklich vorhandene Spielkonzepte, hätte zumindest Sony noch zahlreiche und fähige Entwicklerstudios, denen ich es mit Abstrichen auch zutrauen würde passende Titel für den „Leuchtstab“ zu entwickeln. Bei MS sieht es anders aus und wenn man sich da anschaut, was die MS-Studios im Bereich Casual gebracht haben, dann sehe ich da nicht wirklich eine „Gefahr“ für Nintendo.

 Außerdem: Was sind die Millionenseller auf der 360? Viva Pinata oder “You're in the Movies”?  Mit
 Und auch bei den Drittentwicklern glaube ich nicht wirklich an brauchbare Konzepte, speziell wenn der Markt in drei unterschiedliche Wackel/Schüttel/Bewegungssteuerungen unterteilt ist.

 Und nicht vergessen sollte man auch, dass Nintendo in allen den Jahren, egal ob Wii oder Gamecube, immer positive Bilanzen hatte.


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Galford schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht ob es hier schonmal diskutiert wurde, aber ich spreche es einfach mal an. Wie seht ihr die folgende Konsolengeneration in Bezug auf Nintendo. Glaubt ihr Nintendo wird wie Sega auf längere Sicht vom Konsolenhersteller zum einfachen Publisher mit eigenen Studios, wie EA?


 
 vor wii und ds hätte ich das für möglich gehalten - momentan eher nicht.



> Microsoft und Sony arbeiten an ihren neuen Eingabemethoden (Natal und der "Leuchtstab") und diese werden wohl schon auf dem Markt sein, bevor Nintendo den Nachfolger der Wii veröffentlicht. Was spricht dann noch für Nintendo?


 
 für nintendo spricht zunächst mal, dass sie noch marktführer sind und die wii (der ds sowieso) momentan zwar schwächelt, sich aber nach wie vor zumindest passabel verkauft und dass bislang ohne jede preissenkung (die erste kommt erst jetzt).
 da schon den abgesang auf nintendo anzustimmen, halte ich für ein wenig verfüht. 

 ganz abgesehen davon, müssen sich natal und `wand` erst einmal durchsetzen, was ich bislang noch bezweifele. insbesondere natal war und ist zwar äusserst beeindruckend, ob dass aber auch wirklich irgendjemand nutzen will, steht in den sternen; nur mal so als beispiel: burnout - freihändig? sorry, aber das ist doch himmelschreiender blödsinn. 

 auch bei anderen spielkonzepten bin ich zumindest mal sekptisch, auch wenn sich h. kojima bspw begeistert zeigt von natal. bislang habe es viele entwickler nicht mal geschafft was vernünftiges für die wii zu entwickeln - wieso sollte das bei natal und erst recht dem -für meine begriffe sowieso eher halbherzig daherkommenden- `wand` anders sein?



> Glaub ihr das sich Nintendo es nochmal leisten kann eine Konsole herauszubringen, die sich auf dem technischen Niveau der Vorgängerkonsolen der Konkurrenz bewegt (also 360 und PS3), wenn Microsoft und Sony die Nachfolger für die Xbox360 und PS3 rausbringen?


 
 da kommen wir zur wirklich interessanten frage: quo vadis konsole?
 wird nintendo wirklich nur ein hd update schon in absehbarer zeit rausbringen? ist reine bewegungssteuerung wirklich die zukunft? 

 vielleicht steigt sogar sony aus dem markt aus (was ich -momentan- für wahrscheinlicher halte, als ein ausscheiden von nintendo). gibts vielleicht sogar neue ´spieler` (apple?) oder fusionen/ kooperationen?
 ganz ehrlich: momentan lass ich mich da zu keiner prognose hinreissen; ich weiss es schlicht nicht. 

 und ganz abgesehen davon, sollten wir vielleicht nicht vergessen, dass die aktuelle generation dann doch erst 3- 4 jahre am markt ist.
 sony und ms haben bislang fast nix verdient! 
 beide können gar kein interesse haben schon jetzt (pc- spieler mögen lachen) wieder eine noch potentere hardware auf den markt zu werfen, zumal viele studios ja jetzt schon ob der immens gestiegenen entwicklungskosten stöhnen.



> Nintendo fehlt es doch schon länger an richtigen Core-Games, während es doch hautpsächlich Casualgames gibt.


 
 nintendo selbst mangelt es an gar nix.
 nintendo verdient sich mit hard- und software dumm und dämlich, ist weltweit in beiden bereichen die klare nr.1.
 richtig ist, dass sich die 3rd parties nach wie vor zu doof anstellen und selbst jetzt noch 1:1 konvertierungen von ps2, gc oder psp auf die wii bringen mitsamt übergestülpter bewegungsteuerung.

 was ich allerdings auch so sehe ist, dass nintendo nicht noch einmal die "innovationskarte" spielen kann. der zug ist vermutlich erstmal abgefahren. aber momentan sehe ich wirklich noch keinen akuten handlungsbedarf - musst dir keine sorgen um big n machen.


----------



## agvoter (24. September 2009)

*AW: .*

PS 3 Slim hat sich in drei Wochen 1 Million Mal verkauft!



> "Der japanische Elektronikkonzern Sony konnte nach drei Wochen den
> ersten Meilenstein bei den Verkaufszahlen seiner am 1. September
> gestarteten Playstation 3 Slim vermelden.
> 
> ...


 Quelle: http://winfuture.de/news,50154.html


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. September 2009)

*AW: .*

*PSP UMD-Spiele auf PSP go-Transfer: Ne, jetzt doch erst einmal nicht*


> "We were evaluating a UMD conversion program, but due to legal and technical reasons we will not be offering the program at this time," a Sony Computer Entertainment of America spokesman told Kotaku.


 http://kotaku.com/5367207/sony-nixes-plans-for-umd-conversion-program-for-pspgo


----------



## Kandinata (25. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> *PSP UMD-Spiele auf PSP go-Transfer: Ne, jetzt doch erst einmal nicht*
> 
> 
> > "We were evaluating a UMD conversion program, but due to legal and technical reasons we will not be offering the program at this time," a Sony Computer Entertainment of America spokesman told Kotaku.
> ...


 DIe Go hatte selbst auf dem Papier fast nur Nachteile und nun ist auch noch das letzte "Kundenfreundliche" weggefallen und man sollte meinen das wäre nun doch wirklich der letzte Sargnagel fü  r diese PSP Version... 
 Tja, wenn man die Foren liest dann scheint es aber immernochnicht genug zu sein, denn jetzt wird darüber geredet wie toll Sonys Angebot ist die 3 Spiele-Gutscheine beizulegen, weil plötzlich die Go ja damit einen vernünftigen Preis hat    

 Zum Glück sind das aber Ausnahmen und ich muss meinen Glauben in die Menschheit doch nicht ganz verlieren


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. September 2009)

*AW: .*

*PSP go: Die „Game Cards“ kommen / PSN Cards in Europa "unbekannt"*


> So verspricht Sony, dass am ersten Oktober 16.000 digitaler Dateien-Content im PSN für die PSP-Plattform vefügbar ist. Die Zahl beinhaltet 225 herunterladbare Games (PSP-Games, PSN-exklusive Games und Minis). […]
> 
> Zusätzlich will Sony die "Game-Cards" einführen. Diese Karten sind ähnlich aufgebaut wie die PSN-Cards, beinhalten aber nur ein spezifisches PSP-Games, welches man vom PSN herunterladen kann. Am Anfang werden folgende Games durch die "Game-Cards" herunterladbar sein: Gran Turismo, Daxter, Patapon 2, Secret Agent Clank and Twisted Metal: Head-on.
> 
> Ob der digitale Content im EU-Store verfügbar gemacht wird, ist nicht bekannt. Über die Einführung der Game-Cards für Europa wurde ebenfalls kein Wort verloren.


 http://www.consolewars.de/news/26692/alternative_zu_den_psn-cards_vorgestellt_die_game-cards/


----------



## crackajack (28. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Bonkic schrieb:


> was ich allerdings auch so sehe ist, dass nintendo nicht noch einmal die "innovationskarte" spielen kann. der zug ist vermutlich erstmal abgefahren.


   Das Herzschlagdings zum auf den Finger zwicken kommt doch bald!?
 Sag bloß du willst das nicht unbedingt haben?


 Im Prinzip ist die Leistung von Nintendo, genauso wie beim Cube oder 64er, in Ordnung, nur scheint wirklich keiner der anderen Entwickler auf ein ähnliches Niveau zu kommen wie die Third-Party-Gruppe beim SNES noch war. Und gerade bei den Verkaufszahlen von der jetzigen Nintendo-HW ist das sehr verwunderlich. Bei Cube und 64 war die Situation eine leicht andere, aber das man dermaßen lange braucht um Casual oder den bereits mehr oder weniger enttäuschten HC-Markt zu beliefern...?

 Die wii-preissenkung auf 200 bei uns ist ja eig. schon lange überfällig gewesen, ich wunder mich nur das man nicht gleich auf 150 ging.

 Hat Nintendo für Weihnachten eig. irgendwas angekündigt?
 Galaxy 2 und Metroid kommt nächstes Jahr, Zelda irgendwann und Mario Bros wird sich wohl gut verkaufen, aber Systemseller ist das doch auch nicht (mehr)? Und für den Casualmarkt ist doch auch nichts im Kommen?
 Die große Chance für Dead Space,  Nfs-Nitro, Silent Hill, EA Active, DJ Hero, Karaoke Revolution und Just Dance?


----------



## PcOnly (29. September 2009)

*AW: .*

Von Nintendo kommt dieses Jahr noch:

  Mario & Sonic bei den Olympischen Winterspielen
  Wii Fit Plus
  New Super Mario Bros. Wii
  Endless Ocean 2 

 Angekündigt für 2010 sind:

    Metroid: Other M
 Super Mario Galaxy 2
 Sin and Punishment 2


----------



## LordMephisto (29. September 2009)

*AW: .*

NBA 2K10 Demo:
 ~450MB

 http://marketplace.xbox.com/de-DE/games/media/66acd000-77fe-1000-9115-d80254540852/?p=1&of=1&bt=0&sb=1


----------



## crackajack (29. September 2009)

*AW: .*



PcOnly schrieb:


> Von Nintendo kommt dieses Jahr noch:
> 
> Mario & Sonic bei den Olympischen Winterspielen
> Wii Fit Plus
> ...


Endless Ocean? Wow!?
 Die Marios sind sicher nett, aber doch keine Megakracher?
 OK, das Fit+ wird sich wohl wieder ordentlich verkaufen.

 Ein Weihnachtslineup ist das imo aber keineswegs. Ein wirkliches Zugpferd erkenne ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (29. September 2009)

*AW: .*



crackajack schrieb:


> Ein Weihnachtslineup ist das imo aber keineswegs. Ein wirkliches Zugpferd erkenne ich jedenfalls nicht.


Der Massenmarkt wird IMO trotzdem gut zuschlagen und da waren de 50€ Preissenkung schon "mehr als genug". Eine andere Farbe hätte sicherlich auch einen guten Verkaufsschub gebracht.

 Sicherlich lief es nicht so gut in letzter Zeit, aber im Grund waren das einfach nur wieder "normale Verlaufszahlen" und nicht die Extremwerte von 2007 und 2008.




*Crapcom-Abzocke geht weiter: Zusatzepisode wäre "zu viel" für einen Download, daher nur für Käufer der RE 5 Alternative Edition*


> Die Famitsu hat neue Infos zu Capcoms Resident Evil 5: Alternative Edition [...] bekanntgegeben. Produzent Jun Takeuchi sagt, dass es in dem Spiel eine neue Episode mit Jill gibt, die etwa zwei Stunden lang ist.
> 
> Diese zusätzlichen Elemente seien schon seit der Entwicklung des normalen Resident Evil 5 geplant gewesen. Allerdings könnte Capcom sie nicht als Download anbieten, weil die Neuerungen und Ergänzungen viel zu groß sind


 Gamefront.de

 Entsprechend:
*Resident Evil 5: Alternative Edition auch für Xbox 360*


> Das bislang nur für PS3 angekündigte Resident Evil 5: Alternative Edition wird auch für die Xbox 360 erscheinen. Das sagte Capcoms Produzent Jun Takeuchi in der Famitsu.
> 
> Auf der PS3 nutzt das Spiel den neuen Motion Controller. Für die Xbox 360-Version will Takeuchi deshalb einen anderen Weg einschlagen und Resident Evil 5: Alternative Edition in etwas anderer Form auf der Microsoft-Konsole veröffentlichen.


 Gamefront.de


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2009)

*AW: .*



crackajack schrieb:


> Die Marios sind sicher nett, aber doch keine Megakracher?


  das seh ich ein bisschen anders. der 4-spieler-modus in nsmb wii wird mit grosser wahrscheinlichkeit ein absoluter hammer!
  und verkaufen wirds sichs ohnehin, da bin ich sicher. 

  ansonsten siehts aber -nach wie vor- mau aus, das stimmt. 
  interessant für manchen ist vielleicht noch die neuauflage von silent hill 1 und eben dead space  (rail gun shooter *gähn*) - aber so wirklich viel mehr fällt mir auch grad nicht ein. 
  jetzt mal abgesehen von wii fit + und konsorten. 


 edit: 
 aber jetzt mal allgemein betrachtet, halte ich es für nicht unwahrschienlich, dass nintendo auch das nächste weihnachtsgeschäft wieder für sich entscheiden wird. die preissenkung scheint in den usa bspw schon ihre wirkung zu zeigen - auf den ersten 10 verkaufsrängen bei amazon tummeln sich wieder ~ 8 oder 9 wii - produkte.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Bonkic schrieb:


> crackajack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Marios sind sicher nett, aber doch keine Megakracher?
> ...


 LittleBigPlanet + Mariolevel tuts irgendwie auch


----------



## agvoter (29. September 2009)

*AW: .*

PSN-Cards ab 18

_"[...] Freut man sich nun als Kind oder Jugendlicher, oder insbesondere als
 Elternteil, dass man die Kreditkarte nicht mehr braucht, wird man von
 Sony vorerst enttäuscht. Denn die PSN Cards tragen ein rotes "Ab
 18"-Siegel von der USK. Also dürfen diese Karten nicht an Minderjährige
 verkauft werden. Gründe für diesen Schritt nannte Sony zwar nicht, aber
 allem Anschein nach will der Konzern verhindern, dass jüngere Spieler
 damit an Inhalte kommen, die für sie nicht gedacht sind, z.B. Spiele
 oder andere Inhalte ab 18. Das Kuriose an der Sache ist, dass es im
 Playstation Network keine Spiele gibt, die eine USK-Einstufung "Ab 16"
 oder "Ab 18" bekommen haben."_

 Quelle: http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/11078

 Ich weiß nicht wirklich, was ich dazu sagen soll. Auf der einen Seite hat diese Entscheidung natürlich durchaus ihren Sinn, aber wenn sich ein Kind bzw. ein Jugendlicher beispielsweise den neusten DLC für Little Big Planet herunterladen möchte, es aber diesen nur über den PSN-Store zu kaufen gibt, finde ich das schon bedenklich.


----------



## PcOnly (29. September 2009)

*AW: .*

Woran liegts? Im Artikel wird ja erwähnt das es keine USK 16 oder 18-Titel gibt, welche aber noch kommen können. Auf WiiWare gibt es bzw. wird es aber auch Spiele ab 16 oder 18 geben und die Points sind ab 0.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (29. September 2009)

*AW: .*

Auch im deutschen PS-Store gibt es schon Spiele ab 16 und 18...  (es gibt nur an sich schon wenig Downloadtitel mit diesen Einstufungen)
  Bei der Wii bin ich nicht informiert, *gibt* es da wirklich Downlaodspiele in Deutschland mit USK16 oder 18? 

  Sony nimmt es hier sehr genau mit dem Jugendschutzgesetz, denn z.B. MS Weg ist rein technisch gesehen nicht korrekt. Bei Live werden lediglich die Titel nicht veröffentlicht, die gar keine USK Wertung bekamen, ergo kann jeder 5 jährige sich im Laden MS Points kaufen und 18er Downloadtitel kaufen.

  Aus dem gleichen Grund wird Sony auch weiterhin keine Demos zu USK16/18 Spielen im deutschen Store veröffentlichen, da man dann eben auch gegen deutsches Recht verstoßen würde.
  (gleichzeitig lassen sie aber eine Hintertür offen  in dem sie Spielinhalte nicht per IP blocken und man so einfach Auslandaccounts nutzen kann, auch wenn das an sich gegen die AGB ist , aber sonst könnte man wohl sonst gegen sie vorgehen.)


  Nichtsdestotrotz sind USK18 PSN cards natürlich recht amüsant ^^
  Schätze mal die Game Cards (vielleicht auch für Addons?) wären dann aber ne Lösung für Kinder. 



 edit: übrigens bringen die neuen Konsolen von Haus aus bereits eine viel bessere Lösung als den deutschen Jugendschutz mit sich - wenn es gewissenhafte Eltern einsetzen würden.
 z.B. auf der PS3 kann man per Code Spiele, Filme etc. (und den Internetbrowser) für ein gewünschtes Alter sperren.
 Dabei werden dann z.B. bei PS3-Spielen Sony's eigene Einstufungen verwendet. Z.B. die meisten 18er Games haben Stufe 9 (von 9) und man kann dann einfach eingeben, dass man ab Stufe 8 den Code eingeben muss um sie spielen zu dürfen (gilt auch für Demos).


----------



## PcOnly (29. September 2009)

*AW: .*



Solidus_Dave schrieb:


> Bei der Wii bin ich nicht informiert, *gibt* es da wirklich Downlaodspiele in Deutschland mit USK16 oder 18?


 z.B.

 ab 16
http://nintendo.de/NOE/de_DE/games/wiiware/sexy_poker_14662.html

 ab 18
http://nintendo.de/NOE/de_DE/games/wiiware/toribash_-_violence_perfected_14552.html


----------



## Bonkic (29. September 2009)

*AW: .*



PcOnly schrieb:


> Solidus_Dave schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei der Wii bin ich nicht informiert, *gibt* es da wirklich Downlaodspiele in Deutschland mit USK16 oder 18?
> ...


 
 wundert mich jetzt zugegebnermassen auch.   
 gerade nintendo soll 18er titel online verticken?
 extrem unwahrscheinlich.
 entweder erscheint der titel hierzulande nicht, oder die usk einstufung ist nicht final.


----------



## Bonkic (30. September 2009)

*Wii Firmware 4.2*

wii update auf 4.2:

 vorsicht: das neue update entfernt -mal wieder- den homebrew kanal.
 nur zur info.


----------



## Bonkic (30. September 2009)

*AW: Wii Firmware 4.2*

sony beweist mal wieder "kreativität":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 das sind übrigens rommel und jeanne d`arc. hm.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. September 2009)

*AW: Wii Firmware 4.2*



Bonkic schrieb:


> sony beweist mal wieder "kreativität"


 Nach Leuten auf dem Klo gibt es jetzt ne Blutspende für Rommel? oO




*DSi-Ware-Spiele lassen sich nur von Nintendo im Garantiefall auf ein anderes System übertragen (zumindest in Australien)*


> Nintendo of Australia revealed to Nintendo Life (via GoNintendo) their policy on this, which is to say, you simply can't bring your games with you. […]
> 
> There is an important exception to this: Should your DSi break and be rendered unplayable, Nintendo can transfer your purchases, provided they have their hands on both your broken DSi and your new one.
> 
> We've contacted Nintendo of America to discover if this policy also applies here in the United States.


 http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3176279


----------



## Bonkic (30. September 2009)

*PSPgo - Händlerwiderstand: Sony hats gewusst....*



> “We were very aware of concerns when we went into it and I actually
> expected a lot more negative responses than we actually got,” PSP UK
> product manager Claire Backhouse told GI.
> “They were really quite fine with it. They see it as a way of
> ...


 

_vg247_


  :-o


----------



## Solidus_Dave (30. September 2009)

*AW: Wii Firmware 4.2*



Bonkic schrieb:


> sony beweist mal wieder "kreativität":


 


Solidus_Dave schrieb:


> aber ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, in europa wird es wieder etwas eeehm.... "andere" Werbespots geben


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. September 2009)

*.*

*Assassin’s Ceed 2 ist „uncut“ durch die USK gekommen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> Ubisoft hat heute per Mail nochmals klargestellt, dass sie Assassins Creed 2 unzensiert auf den Markt bringen werden. Für die Alterseinstufung musste nichts verändert werden. Damit dürften nun auch die letzten Gerüchte entkräftet sein, wonach dass Spiel womöglich nur gekürzt in Deutschland erscheinen soll.
> 
> Außerdem ließ uns Ubisoft den offiziellen Packshot des Spieles zukommen, der nochmals untermauert, dass man fest mit einer unzensierten Version plant.


 http://schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=1617


----------



## crackajack (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: .*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> *Assassin’s Ceed 2 ist „uncut“ ... USK16*


   Kapier ich nicht ganz wieso das Spiel (oder Splinter Cell) Ab16 sein soll, während Hitman Ab18 ist.
 Imo die gleiche Brutalität und Heimtücke und das eben gegen Menschen.


----------



## Solidus_Dave (1. Oktober 2009)

*M.A.G. (PS3)*

ein paar Impresssionen und Screenshots von mir aus der M.A.G. Beta:

   Hatte nun wieder etwas Zeit für MAG. Langsam packts mich. Da ich kein großes Interesse an MP-only/zentrierten Shootern hab (noch dazu im real-Militär look) weiß ich zwar nicht ob ich es kaufe, aber sollte ich ein Spiel aus diesem Bereich im nächsten halben Jahr kaufen, dann wird es M.A.G. (ja, noch vor MW2 usw.). Und sei es nur wegen den 100% dedizierten Servern und dass es mal was neues ist (es spielt sich eher wie ein kontrolliertes großes Battlefield)

   Die Lernkurve ist bei MAG höher als in anderen Spielen, man muss sich insbesondere daran gewöhnen dass man quasi auf einem richtigen "offenen" Schlachtfeld spielt und es eine Kommandostruktur inkl. Missionsziele usw. gibt (+ Unmengen von Icons ^^). Da man oft immer noch relativ geregelt Squad gegen Squad in einem Areal spiel, artet es nicht im Chaos aus, aber das ist nicht immer so und wenn noch zusätzliche Sachen wie Bombardements und Fahrzege aktiviert werden möchte man sich am liebsten irgendwo in der Ecke verkriechen     
   Die Kriegsatmosphäre ist hier trotz etwas mäßigem Spielfigurfeelings verdammt gut.

   Den Maps merkt man wohl die Hand der ursprünglichen Socom Entwickler an, denn die sind echt klasse. Überall gibt es Deckungsmöglichkeiten, detailierte Umgebungen und und und. Sie haben quasi in diese riesigen Maps bestimmte Pfade geschaffen auf denen man Stellungskämpfe mit den Gegnern austragen kann und das Maplayout sind auch dafür verantwortlich dass das Spiel nicht zu einem 256 Spieler Deathmatch verkommt.
   Das ist zudem ja erst die Beta, denke da wird sich noch einiges tun.


  eigene Screenshots:
http://i33.tinypic.com/2n1ayaa.jpg 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 hier noch die 1080p Variante (im unkomprimierten png Format was die PS3 hier ausspruckt) davon:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://i36.tinypic.com/16c59j7.png 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   die Minigun(+Raketen) Ansicht ist hässlich aber dafür hat man ordentlich Feuerkraft ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



   im letztem Bild hatten sie uns festgesetzt, kamen da einfach nicht an den Bunker/Fahrzeug (inkl.- Minigun) ran. Vielleicht nutzen sie ja die Beta damit das Angriffs Squad es nicht so schwer hat an bestimmten Stellen.

   alle Bilder aus dem Acquisition Modus (64 vs. 64).

   In der Beta wechelt der gespielte Modus oft, schätze mal sie testen halt immer gezielt (gibt auch noch beschränkte Serverzeiten in der Beta)
   Domination Modus ist 128 gegen 128 Spieler, da gehts schon ab    
   Dabei sieht man ja nicht alle 128 Gegner auf einem Bild, aber wenn (siehe Screenshot weiter unten von Map, alle unsere 128 in der Mitte um die Gebäude zu beschützen und die Gegner außen rum ^^) es auf der Map verteilt ist bemerkt man wenn ein anderes Squad z.B. versagt hat die Flugabwehr zu beschützen, dann landen bei mir gleich 2 Helis als  Gegner-Spawnpunkte.

   Domination Modus Screenshots von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




   und dann noch ein wenig der Menüs:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



   Das Skillsystem ist ein wenig RPG mäßig, denn man kann z.B. nicht alles mit einem Charakter erkaufen (Punkte reichen nicht), aber man kann daher ja mehrere Charaktere haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



   ich hab mich jetzt erst mal für die Truppen der SEVR entschieden wie man sieht ^^ (es gibt 3 PMC Fraktionen, es spielt in der nahen Zukunft)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   diese Cards sind ganz nett und man hat schnell die Möglichkeit sich mit anderen Spielern zu vernetzen etc.
   Ein Clan-System ist auch bereits im Spiel schon integriert.

http://i37.tinypic.com/71l0zo.png 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   Die 3 Fraktionen kämpfen insgesamt um eine geiwsse Vorherrschaft auf der Welt um Ressourcen etc. Daher wird wöchtentlich quasi abgerechnet was dann Auswirkungen auf Maps usw. hat. Ergo ist ein gewissen verlangen da die (aktuelle) eigene Fraktion zum Sieg zu führen.

   Matchmaking ist auch net gelöst, man klickt den Modus an und wird in
   eine Schlange aufgenommen. Bisher hatte ich immer unter 1-2 Minuten ein
   Verbindung bekommen, die Wartezeit kann man sonstwo in den Menüs
   verbringen (links gibt es immer eine Anzeige und man wird automatisch
   ins gefundene Spiel befördert), das ist bei 256 Spieler Matches ja
   keine Selbstverständlichkeit.

   Sabotage Modus (auch 64 vs. 64) + andere (hässlichere) Map:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




   nach dem Kampf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


   wie man sieht ist es für den eigenen Aufstieg viel wichtiger, dass die Missionsziele des Squads erreicht werden, denn Kills an sich geben nur je 5 Exp. 



 übrigens kann man die MAG beta auch in 1080p erzwingen, die gerenderte
 Grafik ist dabei gleich. Mit der XMB direct feed Screenshot funktion
 kann ich das leicht selbst vergleichen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Eigentlich ist die Grafik sogar recht nett anzusehen, es ist kein KZ2
 aber man muss ja auch bedenken wie groß die Maps sind und wie viele
 Spieler möglich sind.
  Lags gibts schon in der Beta quasi nie, da
 man mit keinem einzigen Spieler p2p sondern über ein Servernetz
 verbunden ist. Framerateeinbrüche sind selten, einige bemerken einen
 leichten allgemeinen Einbruch der 30fps in den 256 Spieler Matches,
 aber ich kann das nicht sehen.


 edit: nach dem editieren alle Bilder weg, diese Seite stinkt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Oktober 2009)

*.*

*Risen das Gothic 3 für die Konsole – halbherzig portiert & unfertig ausgeliefert*



> Hardcore Fans des Genres sowie eingefleischte Fans der Gothic Serie können mit fest zusammengekniffenen Augen und dem kommenden Texturenpatch vielleicht etwas mit dem Spiel anfangen. Das Potential der Redmonder Konsole wurde hier aber auf keinen Fall von den Entwicklern auch nur annähernd ausgeschöpft und kann einen gewissen Standard in der Grafik somit nicht erfüllen. Viele andere Spiele in diesem Genres haben bereits bewiesen, dass es viel besser geht. Viel schlechter als Risen hingegen aber nicht mehr. Sehr Enttäuschend!
> 
> # Matschige Texturen
> # Veraltete grafische Präsentation
> ...


 http://www.xboxdynasty.de/plug... 




> Schaut man sich andere Titel an, die auf beiden Plattformen erschienen sind, hinterlässt Risen ein ziemlich erschütterndes Bild und erinnert nicht selten an Titel der ersten Xbox. […]
> 
> bjekte poppen alle naselang in gar nicht mal so weiter Entfernung auf und selbst das Fading der Vegetation setzt bereits nach wenigen Metern ein. Auch Lightmaps und Schatten tauchen nicht selten erst mit ein paar Sekunden Verspätung auf. […] Nichtsdestotrotz sind Ruckler keine Seltenheit.


 http://www.gameswelt.de/articl... 




> Wie Publisher Koch Media  ankündigt, erscheint in den ersten vier Wochen nach Release ein Patch zum Download, der grafische Mängel aus dem Spiel entfernen soll. Bislang ruckelt das Spiel und enthält viele Pop-Ups. Der bereits angekündigte Patch soll diese Probleme offenbar beheben.


 http://www.videogameszone.de/a... 



> Leider sind es nicht nur ein paar Ruckler, es sind zahlreiche. Zum Beispiel während das Spiel automatisch speichert, und das tut es regelmäßig. Oder wenn sich in der ferne Texturen laden (Pop-ups!). Oder wenn man in eine Stadtpassage einkehrt. Letztere Umgebungen leiden obendrein an Framerate-Einbrüchen. Sorry, aber ewig lange Ladezeiten, Ruckler, Pop-Ups und Framerate-Einbrüche sind dann doch zu viel des Guten.


 http://www.videogameszone.de/?...


----------



## Bonkic (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: .*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> *Risen das Gothic 3 für die Konsole – halbherzig portiert & unfertig ausgeliefert*


 das konnte man ja auf dem hier irgendwann schon mal verlinkten video der gamepro (?) erkennen.
 die grafische qualität war wirklich unter aller kanone.
  einfach peinlich, was die da offensichtlich abgeliefert haben.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: .*

Ja, war ein Gamepro-Video und wirklich traurig, dass es so enden muss.

    Und dann noch solche Sachen:


> nervig finde ich, dass schon wieder die tiere imbalanced sind. diese dauer-angriffe in einem affentempo werden langsam zum running gag^^
> 
> mit den texturen im spiel scheint wirklich etwas defekt zu sein. kennt noch jemand "low quality" settings zu zeiten von 2000? (quake3?)
> so sehen stellenweise die texturen aus, das kann nicht gewollt sein. streaming-probleme schliesse ich aus, da ich es vorab extra auf die hdd installiert habe.
> ...


 http://forum.worldofplayers.de... 





> Soo ich habe gerade den größten Teil meiner Mittagspause geopfert und Risen bei einem Händler angespielt.
> 
> Da hat sich in Sachen Grafik seit der Gamescom gar nix mehr getan,
> sprich ein komplettes grafisches Desaster.
> ...


 http://forum.worldofplayers.de...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: .*

Ganz schön "mutig" so ein Spiel ausgerechnet auf Konsole in einem grauenhaften Zustand abzuliefern. Die dummdreiste Patch-Vorgehensweise sollte man Piranha Bytes möglichst schnell austreiben. Zum Glück interessiert mich dieser scheinbar recht generische Gothic-Auflauf nicht weiter (auch nicht auf dem PC), und daher wünsche ich dem Unternehmen primär 2 Sachen: Einen fähigen Entwicklerstab, der das Zeug endlich halbwegs fertig veröffentlicht - GERADE auf Konsole. Und natürlich einen Publisher, der dort mal so richtig auf allen relevanten Ebenen durchgreift. Einfach unfassbar, dass heute noch Unternehmen mit so einer Auffassung von "Qualität" existieren dürfen. Fairerweise hätten die gemäß den Regeln der freien Marktwirtschaft eigentlich schon nach Gothic 3 gehen „dürfen“. Nur haben da leider die Kunden nicht begriffen, dass man Unternehmen, die fehlerhafte Produkte verkaufen, nicht unterstützen darf.

 Wenn PB endlich mal etwas anderes entwickelt und Wert auf eine ordentliche Qualitätssicherung legt, dann gucke ich mir Folgeprodukte gerne. Aber die Sache "Namenloser Held in mittelalterlicher Welt, die unfertig ist" wirkt auf mich langsam mehr als nur bieder und vorhersehbar. Auch wenn ich Gothic 2 liebe.

 Regards, eX!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: .*

*PSP go – Die ersten Händler senken in England den Preis um 25 Pfund (3 Tage nach dem Launch)*


> Barely three days after its launch, the PSPgo has already received a £25 price cut at major retailers such as Amazon.co.uk, Game.com, HMV.com and Play.com.


 http://worthplaying.com/article/2009/10/5/news/69054/


----------



## Bonkic (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: .*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> *PSP go – Die ersten Händler senken in England den Preis um 25 Pfund (3 Tage nach dem Launch)*
> 
> 
> > Barely three days after its launch, the PSPgo has already received a £25 price cut at major retailers such as Amazon.co.uk, Game.com, HMV.com and Play.com.
> ...


 
 zu dem thema hab ich auch noch was:


PSP Go Selling Poorly?


> So far we have only anecdotal evidence to go by as we wait for more
> detailed hardware sales numbers at the end of the month. But among
> those retailers that have agreed to stock the PSP Go, sales do not
> appear to have been brisk after those customers who pre-ordered picked
> ...


 
 unfassbar. eigentlich.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Oktober 2009)

*Erste Forza 3 Testberichte*

Einmal TeamXBox:
 http://reviews.teamxbox.com/xbox-360/1778/Forza-Motorsport-3/p1/

 Einmal IGN:
 http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/103/1033110p1.html

 Bin ja schon ein bissle beeindruckt!  
 Kanns kaum erwarten bis meine CE von Forza 3 eintrudelt, nur "leider" bin ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt in Dubai ... vllt. sollte ich meinen Urlaub für Forza 3 abbrechen bzw. verkürzen?  :-o


----------



## BlackDead (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erste Forza 3 Testberichte*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Kanns kaum erwarten bis meine CE von Forza 3 eintrudelt, nur "leider" bin ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt in Dubai ... vllt. sollte ich meinen Urlaub für Forza 3 abbrechen bzw. verkürzen?  :-o


 Du könntest deine Version auch einfach an mich weiterleiten ich verspreche dir ich werde sie gut behandeln.


----------



## LordMephisto (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erste Forza 3 Testberichte*

Forza 3 wird so groß. Allein dafür hat sich der XBox kauf schon gelohnt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erste Forza 3 Testberichte*

*Forza 3 liegt ein Downloadcode für 2 weitere Strecken und 10 Fahrzeugen bei*


> Those who acquire Forza 3 new will get access to two extra race tracks, Benchmark High Speed Ring and Sidewinder Proving Grounds, as well as the Legends Car Pack, a bundle of 10 classic automobiles.
> 
> * '65 Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GTA
> * '64 Aston Martin DB5 Vantage
> ...


 http://www.joystiq.com/2009/10/07/forza-3-offers-exclusive-dlc-to-those-who-buy-new/

 Dauert leider noch so lange. Erst am 13.11 kann ich spielen...


----------



## frogi (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Erste Forza 3 Testberichte*



LordMephisto schrieb:


> Forza 3 wird so groß. Allein dafür hat sich der XBox kauf schon gelohnt.


 !

 Allein mit der Demo könnte man schon Wochen zubringen, um doch noch ein paar Hunderstelsekunden rauszukratzen. Das Fahrgefühl mit dem R8 wurde in jeder Runde geiler. Hach  

 Dazu gibts nach Erscheinen des Spiels jeden Monat DLC, auf ein Jahr garantiert. Eigene Designs, Fotos tauschen und kaufen bzw. verkaufen. Zahlreiche Online Modi. Usw. usf. , ich könnte tagelang so weiter machen.
 Die Langzeitmotivation dürfte wohl ziemlich hoch sein.

 Das Spiel muss endlich erscheinen!  

 Wer da jetzt noch unbedingt auf GT5 warten will, dem ist nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (11. Oktober 2009)

*.*

*Verkaufszahlen Deutschland*

```
System         August 09   September 09
  Playstation 3 36.000      88.000
  Wii           35.000      31.200
  Xbox 360      13.200      16.300
```
 
http://www.finanzen.net/nachri... / http://www.gamezone.de/news_de... 

   Doll läuft es für MS nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 11.10.2009 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Doll läuft es für MS nicht.


Stimmt schon, allerdings ist der Markt in Deutschland mMn übersättigt was Konsolen betrifft, die PS3 erlebt hier nur einen Boom aufgrund der Preissenkung.

Es gibt bestimmt sogar welche, die die PS3 als 'besseren' BluRay Player hinstellen und überhaupt nicht die Absicht haben, ein PS3 Spiel zu erwerben.

Mal schaun wie die Zahlen aussehen wenn der Boom aufgrund der Preissenkung abflacht.


----------



## Rabowke (13. Oktober 2009)

*Wii Zubehör:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Here's the pack shot for Cyberbike, the Nintendo Wii exercise game that comes with its very own, full-size exercise bike packed right in.

http://kotaku.com/5379705/this-could-be-the-biggest-wii-pack-shot-ever

WTF?!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wii Zubehör:*

*NXE Preview-Program für Twitter, Facebook und Zune*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> I am happy to announce that we’re doing an Xbox LIVE Update Preview program for upcoming features such as Zune, Facebook and Twitter. Much like we have done in the past, you’ll need to visit the Microsoft Connect site from this link and sign in with your Windows LIVE ID that is connected to your Xbox LIVE Gamertag.
> [...]
> 
> # We’re looking for multiple thousands of participants, so your chances of making it in are good
> ...


 Quelle: http://www.majornelson.com/archive/2009/10/14/Xbox-LIVE-Preview-Program-Zune-Facebook-and-Twitter.aspx
 Anmelden: http://www.xbox.com/XboxLIVEUpdate


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wii Zubehör:*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uTCueAOf2Hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Die nächste Generation - XBox 360, Nintendo Wii und Playstation 3*

*NPD: US-Hard- & Softwarezahlen für September 09*

*Hardwarezahlen*

```
System Sep.09 [uRL=http://www.consolewars.de/news/22590/aktuelle_hard-_und_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_den_usa/]Sep.08[/uRL] Veränderung August 09
  DS 524.200  536.800  - 12.600 552.900
  Wii 462.800  687.000  - 224.200 277.400
  360 352.600  347.200  - 5.400  215.400
  PS3 491.000  232.400  + 258.600 210.000
  PSP 190.400  238.100  - 47.700 140.300
  PS2 146.000  173.500  - 27.500 105.900
```
 

*Softwarezahlen*

```
HALO 3: ODST   (360; Sep-09) 1.52M 
  WII SPORTS RESORT W/ M+  (WII; Jul-09) 442.9K 
  MADDEN NFL 10   (360; Aug-09) 289.6K 
  MARIO & LUIGI:BOWSER'S…  (NDS; Sep-09) 258.1K 
  THE BEATLES:ROCK BAND*  (360; Sep-09) 254.0K 
  MADDEN NFL 10   (PS3; Aug-09) 246.5K 
  MARVEL:ULTIMATE ALLIANCE 2 (360; Sep-09) 236.0K 
  BATMAN:ARKHAM ASYLUM*  (PS3; Aug-09) 212.5K 
  GUITAR HERO 5*   (360; Sep-09) 210.8K 
  THE BEATLES:ROCK BAND*  (WII; Sep-09) 208.6K
```
  (*includes CE, GOTY editions, bundles, etc. but not those bundled with hardware)



> The industry managed a modest increase over September 2008, and generated the second bestselling September on record after 2007 when Halo 3 released and sold over 3 million copies that month.
> 
> On a unit sales basis, the industry was flat. The increase in revenues is driven by a rise in average retail prices in all categories with the exception of console hardware in which the average retail price decreased 8% from last September.
> 
> ...


 http://www.neogaf.com/forum/sh... 


 Edit: War ja klar, der Code-Tag funktioniert noch immer nicht...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wii Zubehör:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Horn des Monats!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wii Zubehör:*

*Weitere US-NPD-Zahlen (September 2009)*


> [NDS] Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days > 201K
> [NDS] Scribblenauts > 193K
> 
> [PS3] Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 <38k
> ...


 http://www.konsolentreff.net/showthread.php?tid=80&pid=565849#pid565849 / http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=377425


----------



## Bonkic (21. Oktober 2009)

*Bayonetta: 40/40!*

*bayonetta* für 360 kassiert 40/40 in der famitsu (ps3: 38/40).
 kommt jetzt _ein wenig_ unerwartet.


----------



## BlackDead (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bayonetta: 40/40!*



Bonkic schrieb:


> *bayonetta* für 360 kassiert 40/40 in der famitsu (ps3: 38/40).
> kommt jetzt _ein wenig_ unerwartet.


 
 Bin jetzt auch überrascht aber bin doch erfreut.
 Bayonetta hat mich schon seit der ersten Präsentation angesprochen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bayonetta: 40/40!*



Bonkic schrieb:


> *bayonetta* für 360 kassiert 40/40 in der famitsu (ps3: 38/40).
> kommt jetzt _ein wenig_ unerwartet.


Hast du die Debatte um die Demos nicht mitbekommen? Da zeigte sich schon, dass die Versionen einige technische Unterschiede haben.



*CoD World at War – Mappacks bringen $45 Millionen / 6.5 Millionen Downloads (Quelle: NPD)*


> According to the NPD, Call of Duty: World at War's three DLC packs digitally pushed 6.5 million units between March and mid-August of 2009 across the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 consoles.
> 
> As you might imagine, those kind of numbers add up to a lot of extra revenue for the mega-publisher - the piece approximates a cool $45 million.


 http://www.joystiq.com/2009/10...


----------



## Iceman (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bayonetta: 40/40!*



Bonkic schrieb:


> *bayonetta* für 360 kassiert 40/40 in der famitsu (ps3: 38/40).
> kommt jetzt _ein wenig_ unerwartet.


 
 Und ich hab grad eben mal die 360 Demo gezockt. Absoluter Style over Substance, das das Japanern gut gefällt kann ich mir vorstellen 

 Was gut ist: Auch Combolegastheniker wie ich, die in Devil May Cry kaum ein Bein an die Erde kriegen, können bei Bayonetta hübsche Gefechte hinbekommen. Ansonsten grafisch nichts weltbewegendes, aber halt bunt, übertrieben und mit teilweise großen Gegnern und beeindruckenden Szenarien.


----------



## BlackDead (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bayonetta: 40/40!*



Iceman schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *bayonetta* für 360 kassiert 40/40 in der famitsu (ps3: 38/40).
> ...


 Gibt es die Demo schon mit einen deutschen Account oder muss ich mir jetzt extra einen japanischen xbox live Account erstellen um an die Demo zu kommen?


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bayonetta: 40/40!*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *bayonetta* für 360 kassiert 40/40 in der famitsu (ps3: 38/40).
> ...


 nee, nicht deswegen:
 hätte einfach nicht gedacht, dass bayonetta eines der -laut famitsu- besten spiele aller zeiten sein soll.
 wie viel mal wurde noch die 40 vergeben? 10 oder 12 mal jetzt vielleicht? schon ein bisschen erstaunlich.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bayonetta: 40/40!*



Bonkic schrieb:


> nee, nicht deswegen:
> hätte einfach nicht gedacht, dass bayonetta eines der -laut famitsu- besten spiele aller zeiten sein soll.
> wie viel mal wurde noch die 40 vergeben? 10 oder 12 mal jetzt vielleicht? schon ein bisschen erstaunlich.


   Ach, so meinst du das. Inzwischen ist man bei einigen Wertungssystemen ja schon bei 21 von 20...


----------



## PcOnly (22. Oktober 2009)

*Schwarze Wii*

Schwarze Wii mit WiiMotion Plus und Wii Sports Resorts ab dem 20. November für  ~210€ bei Amazon.de .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iceman (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bayonetta: 40/40!*



BlackDead schrieb:


> Gibt es die Demo schon mit einen deutschen Account oder muss ich mir jetzt extra einen japanischen xbox live Account erstellen um an die Demo zu kommen?


 
 Afaik gibts die bisher nur in Japan. Hab sie selbst ausm Torrent geladen. Auf DVD gebrannt oder USB Stick geladen und in die 360 geschoben, dann kann man die davon zocken.


----------



## BlackDead (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bayonetta: 40/40!*



Iceman schrieb:


> BlackDead schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gibt es die Demo schon mit einen deutschen Account oder muss ich mir jetzt extra einen japanischen xbox live Account erstellen um an die Demo zu kommen?
> ...


 
 Danke für den Tipp hat funktioniert.   
 Ich bin auf alle sehr angetan von den Spiel.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Oktober 2009)

*WTF EA*

*WTF – Army of Two 40 Day – Neuer Coop-Multiplayermodus in den ersten 4 Wochen nur für Vorbesteller*


> Gamers who pre-order Army of Two: The 40th Day now will have exclusive access to the game's all-new explosive multi-player mode, Extraction, at launch. This mode will be unlocked for all other players one month after the game ships.


 http://ve3d.ign.com/articles/news/50919/Army-Of-Two-II-Restricts-Multiplayer-Mode-Unless-You-Pre-Order


----------



## Kandinata (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WTF EA*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> *WTF – Army of Two 40 Day – Neuer Coop-Multiplayermodus in den ersten 4 Wochen nur für Vorbesteller*
> 
> 
> > Gamers who pre-order Army of Two: The 40th Day now will have exclusive access to the game's all-new explosive multi-player mode, Extraction, at launch. This mode will be unlocked for all other players one month after the game ships.
> ...


 Derzeit scheint ja wirklich jede größere Firma auszuprobieren wie weit man gehen kann ohne das der Kunde solche Geschichten einfach mal boykottiert, denn anders kann ich mir diese Kundengängelungen die gefühlt mit jeder weiteren News immer größer werden, wirklich nichtmehr erklären


----------



## frogi (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WTF EA*

Pff, mit ihren Vorbestellern ist ja auch das neuste. 
 DLC geht ja noch, aber nu auch noch sowas. 
 Jetzt erst recht gebraucht kaufen!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: WTF EA*



frogi schrieb:


> Jetzt erst recht gebraucht kaufen!


Gebraucht vielleicht nicht, aber es steht auch bei mir erst einmal weiter hinten auf der Liste und es dauert ja eh nicht mehr lange, bis man das Game beim nächsten UK-Shop frü10-15€ bekommt.

 Danke Gamestop-Aktion bin ich eh erst einmal ausreichend mit Neuerscheinungen versorgt.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Oktober 2009)

*.*

*MS-Quartalsergebnis: besser als erwartet / $3,57 Mrd. Gewinn / Entertainment-Sparte bei +$312 Mio.*


> Bei einem Umsatz in Höhe von 12,92 Mrd. Dollar erwirtschaftete das Unternehmen einen Gewinn von 3,57 Mrd. Dollar.
> 
> Die Einnahmen und der Profit fielen 14 bzw. 18 Prozent niedriger aus als im gleichen Quartal des Vorjahres. Da Microsoft mit jenem Geschäftsergebnis aber selbst die optimistischste Prognose übertraf, verzeichnete die Aktie des Unternehmens nach der Bekanntgabe der Zahlen einen Kursprung. Laut Angaben des Herstellers war sowohl das Geschäft mit Windows als auch mit der Xbox 360 besser gelaufen als ursprünglich prognostiziert. Die Vorabverkäufe von Windows 7 werden erst in diesem Quartal berücksichtigt.
> 
> Die Entertainment & Devices-Sparte, zu der auch die Xbox-Division gehört, verzeichnete einen Umsatz in Höhe von 1,891 Mrd. - im Vorjahr waren es 1,893 Mrd. Dollar gewesen. Dafür fiel der Gewinn mit 312 Mio. Dollar (2008: 165 Mio. Dollar) deutlich höher aus.


 http://www.4players.de/4player...


----------



## LordMephisto (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: .*

Was war das denn für ein XBox Update heute? Ich kann da garnichts zu finden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: .*



LordMephisto schrieb:


> Was war das denn für ein XBox Update heute? Ich kann da garnichts zu finden.


 Update für WPA 2-Support.


----------



## LordMephisto (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: .*

Danke


----------



## Bonkic (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: .*

jetzt bringt nintendo tatsächlich diesen dsi mit grösserem display raus.
 manchmal frag ich mich wirklich, was in den hirnen mancher konzenlenker so vor sich geht.
 wie lange ist der dsi jetzt am markt? 1/2 jahr?
 vielleicht gibts für die dsi käufer ja eine upgradeoption, aber das wage ich doch mal arg zu bezweifeln.


----------



## crackajack (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: .*

größeres Display ist die einzige Änderung? Zusätzlich oder löst der die "alte" Version komplett ab?
 Wenn dafür der kleine Kompaktere günstiger zu haben ist, finde ich das nicht verkehrt.


----------



## F3liX (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: .*



Bonkic schrieb:


> wie lange ist der dsi jetzt am markt? 1/2 jahr?


 Den DSi gibt es seit dem 01.11.2008, der DSi LL kommt am 21.11.2009 raus.Also bisschen mehr als ein Jahr.
 Features:
 Drei Farben: Dunkelbraun, Weinrot, Weiß
 Größeres Display: 4,2 Zoll (statt 3,25 Zoll)

 Größerer und neuer Touch Pen

 Längere Akkulaufzeit: 1-3 Stunden länger als beim DSi

 Aufladezeit von 3 Stunden (30min länger als beim DSi)


 Integrierte Spiele: Brain Training: Arts, A Bit of Brain Training: Science, and Kiyou Akira Rakuhiku Language Easier. 

 Schwerer: 314 Gramm (statt 214 Gramm)


 Preis: 20.000 Yen (umgerechnet ca. 150€)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: .*



F3liX schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wie lange ist der dsi jetzt am markt? 1/2 jahr?
> ...


 jo, in japan.
 hierzulande seit april und das ist seit ziemlich genau 1/2 jahr.

 jetzt schon wieder eine weitere revision anzukündigen, halte ich wirklich für einen schlechten witz.
 aber ok, wenn nintendo meint, sony nacheifern zu müssen....


----------



## Kandinata (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: .*



Bonkic schrieb:


> F3liX schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bonkic schrieb:
> ...


  Ich denke in dem Fall ist es eher eine "extra" Version die sich die Leute gewünscht haben. Gerade die "älteren" Leute haben sich nicht selten über zu kleine Bildschirme, zu leichtes Gewicht (ja ehrlich) und vorallem den Stylus der die größe und dicke von einem Zahnstocher besitzt, beschwert, und da man genau auf diese Punkte eingeht scheint das durchaus möglich zu sein.

 Nicht zu vergessen die integrierten Spiele die alle aus der Richtung "Braintraining und Co" kommen...


----------



## F3liX (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: .*

[size=medium; line-height: normal][size=small; line-height: 18px]
 [/size][/size]Euro DSiLL confirmed for Q1 2010 at “higher” price of DSi
 http://www.vg247.com/2009/10/29/euro-dsill-confirmed-for-q1-2010-at-higher-price-of-dsi/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: .*

*Rote Zahlen bei Sony *


> Für das zweite Quartal des Geschäftsjahres verbuchte der Konzern einen Nettoverlust von 26,3 Milliarden Yen (195 Millionen Euro) nach einem Plus von 20,8 Milliarden Yen im Vorjahresquartal. […]
> 
> Für das Gesamtjahr sieht Sony nun nicht mehr ganz so schwarz: Der Nettoverlust werde wohl deutlich geringer ausfallen als bisher erwartet, Sony rechnet noch mit einem Minus von 95 Miliarden Yen statt bisher 120 Milliarden Yen. […]
> 
> ...


 http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Sony-schreibt-rote-Zahlen-und-sieht-bessere-Zeiten-846328.html 


 Interessanter Zusatz:


> The financial report included enough data for various GAFers and Charters to slap a number on the amount of money that the PS3 has lost Sony: $4.695 billion. [...] Actually, it's reminiscent of losses incurred by Microsoft with the release of the original Xbox, which drained the company of $4.202 billion over a similar four-year period.


 http://www.joystiq.com/2009/10/30/ps3-has-lost-sony-4-7-billion-may-be-profitable-next-year/



*Nur noch $ 709 Millionen Gewinn bei Nintendo (Q2 / 09)*


> Demand for Nintendo products has cooled […]
> 
> Nintendo's earnings, like those of other Japanese exporters, have been blunted by the stronger yen JPY=, which eats into overseas profits.
> 
> Nintendo[…] posted an operating profit of 64 billion yen ($709 million) in the July-September quarter, compared with 133 billion yen a year earlier.


 http://in.reuters.com/article/consumerproducts-SP/idINT32832020091029


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. November 2009)

*AW: .*

*Ubisoft: Innovative Tanz-, Fitness- und Partyspiele-Portierungen kommen für Natal (+ PS 3 Bewegungssteuerung)*


> "We will also be ready with some very nice innovations when Natal and Motion Controller are launched on the Xbox 360 and PS3 next year," Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot said […]
> 
> What I think is that Natal and the new Motion Controller for the PS3 will ... allow us to create games that we can only create for the Wii before and with the ability to then do it on PS3 and 360 some dancing games, some fitness games, some party games as well.


 http://www.joystiq.com/2009/11/04/ubisoft-talks-dancing-fitness-and-party-games-on-natal-ps3-mot/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. November 2009)

*AW: .*

*Resident Evil Alternative Edition in USA und Europa als Download*


> based on your feedback, in North American, European and Australia territories, *Capcom will be making the new RE5 content for both Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 available as downloadable content.* You will not be asked to purchase a new copy of the game just to get at the new stuff, just make sure to hold on to your RE5 disc and you’ll be ready to roll in Spring 2010 when we make available new Resident Evil adventures (and some other things we haven’t told you about yet) for you.


 http://www.capcom-unity.com/kramez/blog/2009/11/09/re5_alternative_edition_content_coming_to_n_america_and_europe


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. November 2009)

*AW: .*

*Activison liefert 3 Millionen CoD Modern Warfare 2-Exemplar an den UK-Handel(!) aus*


> MCV understands that Activision has shipped some 3m copies of the game into the UK to satisfy the huge level of demand for the game.
> […]
> Industry insiders reckon today's launch will break all sales records, beating GTAIV's five day UK record of over 900,000 units sold.
> It's expected the remaining 1.5m units will keep the game highly-placed in stores in the run up to Christmas.


 http://www.mcvuk.com/news/36434/Activision-UK-ships-in-3m-MW2-to-satisfy-demand

 Und dazu:


> Over 2,000 UK stores held a midnight launch for Activision Blizzard’s Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 last night.


 http://www.mcvuk.com/news/36433/2000-midnight-launches-usher-in-MW2


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. November 2009)

*AW: .*

*“Bible Navigator X“ im Dezember für 400 Points auf Xbox Live*
*



 Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=YZx5X5naTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 *


> For 400 , you'll soon be able to pick up the awesomely-titled Bible Navigator X on Xbox Live Indie Games. […]
> 
> X will include HCSB versions of the Old and New Testament, search capabilities and an awesome animated intro. […] "The Xbox isn't just secular entertainment anymore," said Aaron Linne, B&H Publishing Group's executive producer of digital marketing. Certainly, some players may want to download this after the "No Russian" level from Modern Warfare 2.


 http://www.joystiq.com/2009/11...


----------



## crackajack (12. November 2009)

*AW: .*

E-books kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, aber ein Buch am TV lesen?! Weiß nicht.

 Ok, wenn er das ernst meint mit dem "mit Controller fühlt er sich wohler".... und es andere wie ihn gibt... warum nicht.
 Nur wegen der schicken Zeitleistengrafik muss ich es aber wohl nicht haben.^^


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. November 2009)

*.*

*10 Millionen Xbox 360-Konsolen wurden in Europa verkauft*
http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/pres... 



*NPD: US-Hard- & Softwarezahlen für Oktober 09*

*Hardwarezahlen*

```
System Okt.09 [uRL=http://www.consolewars.de/news/22840/aktuelle_hard-_und_software-verkaufszahlen_aus_den_usa/]Okt.08[/uRL] Veränderung September 09
  DS 457.600  491.000  - 33.400 524.200
  Wii 506.900  803.000  - 296.100 462.800
  360 249.700  371.200  - 121.300 352.600
  PS3 320.600  190.400  + 130.200 491.000
  PSP 174.600  193.100  - 18.500 190.400
  PS2 117.800  136.500  - 18.700 146.000
```
 

*Softwarezahlen*

```
UNCHARTED 2: AMONG THIEVES  (PS3; Oct-09) 537,000 
  WII FIT PLUS*    (WII; Oct-09) 441,000 
  BORDERLANDS    (360; Oct-09) 418,000 
  WII SPORTS RESORT*   (WII; Jul-09) 314,000 
  NBA 2K10*    (360; Oct-09) 311,000 
  HALO 3: ODST    (360; Sep-09) 271,000 
  NBA 2K10*    (PS3; Oct-09) 213,000 
  FORZA MOTORSPORT 3   (360; Oct-09) 175,000 
  KINGDOM HEARTS 358/2 DAYS  (NDS; Sep-09 169,000 
  FIFA SOCCER 10    (360; Oct-09) 156,000
```
  (*includes CE, GOTY editions, bundles, etc. but not those bundled with hardware)



> The video games industry suffered another decline this month as compared to last October. This is the third best October on record, behind October 2007 and October 2008.
> 
> Based on typical industry seasonality, the industry is on track to generate full-year revenues in the range of $20-$21B in the U.S., which would put it just a bit below last year's sales of $21.3B.
> 
> ...


 http://www.neogaf.com/forum/sh...


----------



## Rabowke (13. November 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.11.2009 07:18 schrieb:
			
		

> BORDERLANDS    (360; Oct-09) 418,000
> FORZA MOTORSPORT 3   (360; Oct-09) 175,000


Das Verwundert mich dann doch schon ein wenig ... kann vllt. daran liegen das Forza 3 erst 'Ende' Oktober 2009 erschienen ist, aber das sich Borderlands so gut verkauft ist dann doch irgendwie erstaunlich.  :-o


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. November 2009)

*AW: .*

In den USA erschien Forza 3 am 27.10 und die NPD-Zahlen gehen bis zum 31.10, war also nicht so lange im Verkauf. Außerdem gab es ja auch Bundels mit dem Spiel und die werden bei den Verkaufszahlen nicht gezählt. 

 Trotzdem nicht so doll, wenn man mal als groben Vergleich die Ratezahlen von VGChartz nimmt. In dem Fall würde es sich etwa auf Forza 2-Level verkaufen und das Spiel hatte eine deutlich kleinere 360-Hardwarebasis. Mal im Dezember die Zahlen für November anschauen, wenn Forza 3 dann überhaupt noch in den Top 10 vertreten ist.


----------



## Bonkic (13. November 2009)

*AW: .*



Rabowke schrieb:


> , aber das sich Borderlands so gut verkauft ist dann doch irgendwie erstaunlich.  :-o


stimmt.
überrascht mich auch.
hätte auch vermutet, dass der titel komplett untergeht.
gibts davon eigentlich auch ne ps3 version? 

schön, dass sich brutal legend zumindest passabel zu verkaufen scheint (wann war da release?):
ca. 200.000 mal auf beiden plattformen hört sich für mich jetzt nicht so schlecht an.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. November 2009)

*AW: .*

Ja, von Boderlands gibt es auch eine PS 3-Version. Ich denke zudem, dass der Titel auf Grund des Coop-Modus doch recht viele Anhänger gefunden hat und noch finden wird.

 Brütal Legend kam am 13.10 raus.


----------



## Kandinata (13. November 2009)

*AW: .*



Nali_WarCow schrieb:


> Ja, von Boderlands gibt es auch eine PS 3-Version. Ich denke zudem, dass der Titel auf Grund des Coop-Modus doch recht viele Anhänger gefunden hat und noch finden wird.


  Denke auch, vorallem kommt dazu noch das Borderlands eine Splitscreen Möglichkeit hat die in letzter Zeit erheblich ignoriert wurde und Spieler die das "brauchen" in diesem Punkt ziemlich auf dem trockenen saßen


----------



## BlackDead (18. November 2009)

*AW: .*

No More Heroes kommt auf Xbox 360 & PS3
 http://kotaku.com/5407081/rumor-no-more-heroes-coming-to-xbox-360-ps3-%5Bupdate%5D

 Ich bin sehr erfreut und hoffe das sie diverse Gameplay Schwächen ausbügeln werden.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. November 2009)

*AW: .*

*Wipeout HD – Update 2.1 ist da, Werbung ebenfalls wieder zurück und Ladezeiten wieder länger*


> Fans of Sony's blistering anti-grav racer WipEout HD will no doubt recall the game's update to version 2.0 back in August. That's because one of the additions came in the form of advertisements that would play during race loading screens. […]
> 
> The 2.10 update for WipEout HD […] OK, ads are back, but at least they don't increase load times -- right? Not so fast. When loading a particular race […] we timed it. […] the same course loads in 16.9 seconds without the ad and 21.7 with it -- an almost five second difference.
> 
> The results were more or less the same for every track we tried, with smaller venues loading faster, naturally. So, despite assurances otherwise, load times are being affected by the re-instated ads.


 http://playstation.joystiq.com/2009/11/19/wipeout-hd-in-game-ads-return/



*PSN-Zahlenspiele*


> * 33 Millionen registrierte PSN IDs (Stand: 16. November 2009)
> * durchschnittlich 5.4 Millionen PSN User Sign-Ins (täglich)
> * durchschnittlich 1.4 Millionen PSN Store Besuche (täglich)
> * 25 Petabyte Download Volumen (monatlich)
> * Verdreifachung der PSN Store Umsätze gegenüber den Vorjahr wird erwartet


 http://www.konsolentreff.net/showthread.php?tid=7673 / http://www.sony.net/SonyInfo/IR/info/strategy/pdf/200911presen.pdf



*Sony frühestens ab 01.04.2012 wieder profitable*


> Laut GI.biz geht der Konzern selbst davon aus, frühestens im Geschäftsjahr 2013 (1. April 2012 bis 31. März 2013) wieder profitabel zu sein. Das wolle man erreichen, indem man sich auf die drei Kernbereiche TV, Spiele und digitale Bilderfassung (Kameras) konzentriert. Die PlayStation-Sparte werde immerhin vermutlich schon im kommenden Geschäftsjahr wieder schwarze Zahlen schreiben.


 http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/3999/1988523.html


----------



## Galford (21. November 2009)

*AW: .*

Ich weiß eigentlich genau warum es mich so freut (vielleicht wegen Bobby Kotick) aber Tony Hawk hat sich scheinbar ziemlich die Fresse verbeult - die Marke symbolisch, nicht der Mann.

 RIDE scheint aus einem recht teuren Stück Plastik- und Softwareschrott zu bestehen. Ob die Spieler trotzdem zugreifen und Bobby sich freuen darf?


http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/104/1048292p1.html 

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/review-hd-tony-hawk/59354 http://www.gametrailers.com/




 Noch ein Wort zu den US-Oktober-Verkaufszahlen von Brütal Legend: ich halte die Verkaufszahlen, gemessen an dem ganzen Drumherum (Klage von Activision Blizzard), den teils sehr guten US-Bewertungen und Jack Black als Zugpferd, doch für sehr schlecht. Das war ein Rocktober, aber auf VIVA-Niveau.


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2009)

*AW: .*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 das ding iss ja riiiiesig.
 das ist ja fast ein netbook. 
 dachte eigentlich, dass nur die displays geringfügig grösser wären.


----------



## Rabowke (24. November 2009)

*AW: .*



			
				Galford am 21.11.2009 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Wort zu den US-Oktober-Verkaufszahlen von Brütal Legend: ich halte die Verkaufszahlen, gemessen an dem ganzen Drumherum (Klage von Activision Blizzard), den teils sehr guten US-Bewertungen und Jack Black als Zugpferd, doch für sehr schlecht. Das war ein Rocktober, aber auf VIVA-Niveau.


... wobei das Spiel schon ziemlich speziell ist & nicht jeden Ansprechen wird, trotz dem Zugpferd bzw. Werbung.

Wie meinte ein Kumpel so passend zu mir:

Er fand King Kong gut ... trotz Jack Black.

Man muss diese Musik zum einen mögen aber auch Spiele die von vielen Bereichen ein wenig bieten ( Hack'n'Slay, RTS, Autorennen [...] ). Vergleicht man die VKZ von Brütal Legend mit anderen Toptiteln von Tim Schäfer, kann man hier schon von einem Erfolg sprechen.


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2009)

*AW: .*



Galford schrieb:


> Noch ein Wort zu den US-Oktober-Verkaufszahlen von Brütal Legend: ich halte die Verkaufszahlen, gemessen an dem ganzen Drumherum (Klage von Activision Blizzard), den teils sehr guten US-Bewertungen und Jack Black als Zugpferd, doch für sehr schlecht. Das war ein Rocktober, aber auf VIVA-Niveau.


 
 hm, die wertungen waren grösstenteils gut, aber keineswegs überragend.
 ich halte di zahlen wie gesagt für nicht allzu schlecht, wenn man bedenkt, dass brütal legend doch ziemlich "speziell" ist und das in gleich mehrerer hinsicht.
 ausserdem hatte man es mit massiver konkurrenz zu tun - vielleicht wars nicht besonders clever so einen titel gerade jetzt zu veröffentlichenn. 

 aber ab von allem, war doch eh klar, dass man keinen millionenseller erwarten kann.


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2009)

*AW: .*

*new super mario bros wii* kassiert den nächsten 40iger in der famitsu.... 


 edit: 
 erstaunlicherweise dürfte damit gerade die wii, die konsole mit den meisten perfekten wertungen sein - generationenübergreifend!


----------



## crackajack (24. November 2009)

*AW: .*



Bonkic schrieb:


> edit:
> erstaunlicherweise dürfte damit gerade die wii, die konsole mit den meisten perfekten wertungen sein - generationenübergreifend!


Einige Nintendospiele waren, auch international, ja nun nie die am schlechtesten bewerteten Spiele.
 Soooo skandalös ist das doch auch nicht.^^


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: .*

final fantasy 13 bekommt 39/ 40 in der aktuellen famitsu.


----------



## F3liX (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: .*



Bonkic schrieb:


> final fantasy 13 bekommt 39/ 40 in der aktuellen famitsu.


   Und die vorherigen Teile haben folgende Wertungen erhalten:

*Final Fantasy I* (NES, SquareSoft): 9 / 9 / 9 / 8 - (35/40)
*Final Fantasy II* (NES, SquareSoft): 9 / 9 / 9 / 8 - (35/40)
*Final Fantasy III* (NES, SquareSoft): 9 / 9 / 10 / 8 - (36/40)
*Final Fantasy IV* (SNES, SquareSoft): 9 / 9 / 9 / 9 - (36/40)
*Final Fantasy V* (SNES, SquareSoft): 9 / 8 / 9 / 8 - (34/40)
*Final Fantasy VI* (SNES, SquareSoft): 9 / 8 / 10 / 10 - (37/40)
*Final Fantasy VII* (PS, SquareSoft): 10 / 9 / 10 / 9 - (38/40)
*Final Fantasy VIII* (PS, SquareSoft): 10 / 9 / 9 / 9 - (37/40)
*Final Fantasy IX* (PS, SquareSoft): 10 / 10 / 9 / 9 - (38/40)
*Final Fantasy X* (PS2, SquareSoft): 10 / 9 / 10 / 10 - (39/40)
*Final Fantasy XI* (PS2, SquareSoft): 10 / 9 / 10 / 9 - (38/40)
*Final Fantasy XII* (PS2, Square Enix): 10 / 10 / 10 / 10 - (40/40)
*Final Fantasy XIII* (PS3, Square Enix): 10 / 9 / 10 / 10 - (39/40)

_gamefront_


----------



## Bonkic (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: .*



F3liX schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > final fantasy 13 bekommt 39/ 40 in der aktuellen famitsu.
> ...


 
 schon witzig, dass gerade der laut meinung vieler serienfans schlechteste teil (der neuzeit) den einzigen 40iger abräumen konnte.


----------



## McDrake (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Shadow Complex*

Kurzinfo:
Deal of week
- *Shadow Complex*
   * Preis: 800 Microsoft-Punkte

 Zuschlagen, wers noch nicht hat!


----------



## Z101 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: .*



Bonkic schrieb:


> F3liX schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bonkic schrieb:
> ...


 Naja in den letzten zwei Jahren vergibt die Famitsu ja mehr 40er-Wertungen als in den Jahren vorher zusammengenommen. Wobei die Wii die Hitliste der Famitsu-40er-Spiele anführt.

 Davon mal abgesehen ist FF13 wirklich nicht besonders. Wenn man bedenkt was für ein Produktions- und Marketingaufwand dahinter steckt, ist das Ergebnis sogar sehr enttäuschend.

 Wobei die lange Produktionsszeit ja auch dem Umstand geschuldet war, das das Spiel zuerst für die PS2 entworfen wurde und dann auf die PS3 umgeschwenkt wurde. Weil man hier nun aber detaillierte Grafik verwirklichen wollte, musste das Spiel komplett umgestaltet werden, weil einige Bereiche, wie Städte, so detailliert auf der PS3 nicht machbar waren, daher wurden die Städte zum Beispiel komplett gestrichen, was wiederrum etliche Umbauarbeiten an der Spielemechanik nach sich zog. Dabei ist die Grafik im Endeffekt noch nicht mal wirklich beeindruckend.


----------



## LordMephisto (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: .*

Hmm, die Thread hier ist Tot was?

Hab mir Freitag eine Wii gekauft. Hauptsächlich wegen _Jump 'n'  Runs, _weil das Genre auf der XBox ja garnicht vorhanden ist_. _Also Mario Galaxy und New Super Mario Bros. sind ja schon mal ganz großes Kino. Jetzt frage ich mich wie andere Genres auf der Wii sind. Ich glaube eX hat ziemlich von Red Steel geschwärmt. Kann das was? Sonst Empfehlungen abseits der Nintendo Titel? Ließt das überhaupt jemand? eX? Bonkic? McDrake? crack? Nali? lebt ihr (hier) noch


----------



## BlackDead (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: .*

ex, nali und crank werden wohl kaum noch vorbei schauen.   
Ich bin aber auch noch da und empfehle die beiden No More Heroes Titel wenn man etwas abseits des Mainstreams sucht. Auch zu empfehlen sind Resident Evil 4 und Eledees.
Hier noch ein paar Spiele die ich bisher selber noch ausprobieren konnte aber recht gut sein sollen. 

Monster Hunter Tri
Fragile Dreams: Farewell Ruins of the Moon
Silent Hill: Shattered Memories
Muramasa: The Demon Blade
Sin and Punishment: Successor of the Skies


----------



## McDrake (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: .*



LordMephisto schrieb:


> Hmm, die Thread hier ist Tot was?
> 
> Hab mir Freitag eine Wii gekauft. Hauptsächlich wegen _Jump 'n'  Runs, _weil das Genre auf der XBox ja garnicht vorhanden ist_. _Also Mario Galaxy und New Super Mario Bros. sind ja schon mal ganz großes Kino. Jetzt frage ich mich wie andere Genres auf der Wii sind. Ich glaube eX hat ziemlich von Red Steel geschwärmt. Kann das was? Sonst Empfehlungen abseits der Nintendo Titel? Ließt das überhaupt jemand? eX? Bonkic? McDrake? crack? Nali? lebt ihr (hier) noch


Ja, es gibt noch einige hier 

Abseits der Nintendo-Titel?
Hui... Singleplayer, so wie ichs rauslese:
Metroid Tilogy. Sicherlich eine sehr lohnenswerte Sache. Grosser Umfang, sehr gute Steuerung... 
aber auch von Nintendo :/
Wenns "etwas" abgefahren sein darf: No more Heroes (1+2) oder Mad World, wenns das in Dt gibt.
Conduit ist auch ein guter Shooter. Und für Wii-Verhältnisse echt gute Grafik.

Aber ganz ehrlich:
Jenseits der Nintendo-Titel wirds echt eng.
Ich liebe auch ihre eigenen Titel. Aber der Rest ist meist ziemlich müh(ll)sam.
Und komm' ja nie aufden Gedanken, ein anderes Rennspiel als Mario-Kart zu kaufen!


----------



## McDrake (9. Juli 2010)

*XBox "Slim"*

(Mann, hab mir beinahe nen Wolf gesucht für diesen ehemals sehr frequentierten Thread) 

Die "neue" Xbox wurde gestern angeliefert und ich hab mir mal eine geschnappt.
Da die0GB-Festplatte meiner alten Box nicht mehr ganz Stand der Dinge war und eine neue Harddisk zu teuer ist (in meinen Augen), hab ich mir mal dieses schwarze Teil gekrallt.

Ist sie wirklich kleiner?
Nö! 
Leiser?
Jup. Zumindest leiser als meine drei Jahre alte XBox.

Ein einfaches Umstecken des Netzteils ist natürlich auch nicht drin... verschiedene Anschlüsse.
Dafür kann ich jetzt ohne Adapter das optische Kabel direkt an der Konsole anschliessen.
Das heisst Adé teurer Adapter. Ist heute ja nicht mehr so ein Thema. Aber ich schliesse meinen Sound orptisch an die Anlage und das Bild direkt an den TV an.

Ansonsten verlief der Übergang recht problemlos.
Neue Box per HDMI angeschlossen (wurde sofort erkannt), neues Profil erstellt.
Danach hab ich mit dem Transfer-Kabel (dazugekauft) die alte HD über USB an die neue Konsole angeschlossen.
Dabei fielen mir nochmals die fünf (!) USB-Anschlüsse der neuen XBox  auf. 
Eine satte Anzahl, im Vergleich zur "reduzierten" PS3-Slim.

Im Menu der Box wurde sofort gefragt, was man übertragen wolle. 
Natürlich alles.
Danach der Neustart und ich konnte mich mit meinem alten Konto einloggen.


Ob sich der Umstieg lohnt?
In meinen Augen nur, wenn man keine, oder eine kleine HD hat. Denn der Zukauf ist meist recht teuer.

Zahlt es sich aus, gleich die neue zu kaufen?
Das Teil hat bereits einen W-Lan-Adapter integriert!
Auch eine 250GB-Platte nachträglich zu kaufen ist recht teuer.


Meine Empfehlung:
Wer ab und zu spielt, sollte in den nächsten Tagen nach (sehr) günstigen "alten" 360 Ausschau halten.
Die kommen oder sind schon auf dem Markt!
 Sowohl MS als auch die Geschäfte wollen die Teile loswerden.
Und wenns mit grossen Verlusten sein wird... Ich kann kaum schlafen deswegen...
Nö 

Wer über W-Lan ins Netz will und öfters Demos und DLC kauft, der muss beinahe zur neuen Version greifen.
Denn der Zukauf all jener Teile, auch wenn man eine günstige Arcade ergattert, ist in meinen Augen zu teuer.

Die Alternative ist natürlich noch immer die PS3.


----------



## LordMephisto (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: XBox*

Danke an BlackDead und McDrake. Werde mir die genannten Spiele mal genauer ansehen. 

Was die Xbox S angeht, da überlege ich momentan auch mir die zuzulegen. Meine Pro läuft zwar noch, aber die große HDD, das WLAN und die geringe Lautstärke reizen mich schon. Mal sehen.

Btw: Schade das der Thread hier so untergeht. War immer schön hier News, Infos und Meinungen zu lesen. In der Art und Weise findet man selbst bei Konsolen Only Foren nichts vergleichbares.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. November 2010)

*Brotherhood*

Wie schaut es denn hier, in diesem kleinen Biotop der Multiplattformer aus?
Hat sich jemand die Konsolenversion von Assassin's Creed Brotherhood geholt und ist bereits fleissig dabei, andere Mitspieler zu meucheln?

Allzu weit kam ich bislang noch nicht, bin aber dennoch mehr als angetan von diesem Titel.
Der Moment, in dem Ezio das erste Mal die Tür nach Rom öffnet hatte einen kurzen Fallout- "ich komm aus der Vault"- Effekt, da das Spiel selbst auf den Konsolen bereits sehr schön aussieht.
Die Geschichte scheint erneut wunderbar in Szene gesetzt zu sein, mit einer guten Portion Humor, zB, wenn gerade am Anfang dezent darauf hingewiesen wird, dass Ezio mittlerweile etwas in die Jahre kommt. 
Auch dass man nun den Animus verlassen kann, um bei Nacht die Umgebung zu erkunden, was allerdings am Anfang noch nicht viel ausmacht, hat mich gefreut, ebenso wie die Mission, in der Desmond und Lucy den Zugang zum Altarraum suchen. Spielerisch zwar nicht anspruchsvoll, aber mal was anderes.


Am MP habe ich erst kurz teilgenommen. 
Ich bilde mir ein, erst noch ein wenig Übung mit der Steuerung zu benötigen, da ich AC bislang nur am PC gespielt habe, aber wenn ich dann erstmal im Spiel bin, ist es dennoch motivierend, zumal die Levelunterschiede nicht zwingend dazu führen, dass man gar keine Chance gegen die Spieler höheren Levels hat und ich sowieso versuche, mit relativ geringen Gewinnaussichten an die Sache heranzugehen. 

Zusammen gefasst scheint der Titel also den guten Kurs beizubehalten und verringert meine Sorge auf "Ausschlachtung". Man muss das Spielprinzip natürlich mögen, aber gerade dank der Nachbildung der Städte und der gelegentlichen "Einflechtung" historischer Überlieferungen in eine fiktive Welt, macht AC eigentlich keinen "blutleeren" Eindruck, zumal das Franchise noch zu jung ist.
Mal schauen, wo der Weg in Zukunft hinführt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. November 2010)

*Zeuch*

Und weiter im Text:
Anscheinend sollte man die VGAs dieses Jahres nicht nur wegen BioWares Neuankündigung erwarten, sondern auch, weil Gerüchte kursieren, dass Sony Uncharted 3 ankündigen wird.
Der zweite Teil hat trotz der zahlreichen Schusswechsel großen Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen, sollte das also wahr sein, wird die Freude groß sein.


----------

